#kubuntu 2005-09-12
<torz> ReTyPe: everyone needs a spare crash box :p
<ReTyPe> and wait for the computer doing nothing meanwhile
<nalioth> ReTyPe: another option is to install from an ubuntu disk and then install "kubuntu-desktop"
<torz> ReTyPe: you never know though
<WiseElben> do it before you sleep =P
<WiseElben> nalioth: I don't see the use of Screen
<torz> WiseElben: neither, a friend of mine loves screen but i dont see the point
<nalioth> WiseElben: down near the bottom "gnu screen"
<nalioth> WiseElben: or are you saying how you dont see how it works with bt?
<nalioth> using 'screen' + bt, allows you to not have terminals everywhere if you d/l more than one thing at a time
<nalioth> i've had 30+ bt d/'s goin at once using screen, all in 3 terminals instead of 30
<nalioth> screen has minimal impact on the system stability
<nikkia> torz, the thing i love about screen, is being able to detach from a console prompt, and reattach, or even attach to the same session from two places
<nikkia> (or more than 2, of course :)
<nalioth> nikkia: yes, there is that, also
<nikkia> nalioth: everyone seems to overlook the -x option
<nalioth> nikkia: so running irssi in screen, you can keep your place in channel during the X restarts
<nikkia> nalioth: or you can maintain the same irc session on a desktop and laptop (without using a bouncer)
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm not that complicated to need -x
<nalioth> nikkia: yes, screen roX0rs. thats why i like it
<nikkia> its also the best way to run things on shakey connections :)
<nalioth> as long as its on the other end of the connection
<nikkia> for example, my VPN to work often goes down, and i have a python script i need to run occasionally that takes 3 days to complete, so i just run it in a screen session
<torz> nikkia: bah, fair enough
<nikkia> (the script composites video clips, before anyone asks wtf takes 3 days to complete :)
<torz> btw guys would apt-get install ffmpeg get all the ffmpeg components?
<torz> supposively ffmpeg supports h264 playback but it aint working
<nikkia> torz, most of them, i don't think it installs a system-wide libavcodec/libavformat
<nikkia> but thats not essential to use ffmpeg
<torz> mmm i have both of em also
<nikkia> torz, you might have to hack the fourcc list
<torz> nikkia: nah I think I'll try and install vlc 0.8.2 on Kubuntu
<torz> steal a package from Debian
<nalioth> torz: i've found that one needs to install every codec they want on the machine and compile ffmpeg and mplayer on their own 
<torz> nalioth: uhhh
<WiseElben> ok I can't seem to connect with bittornado
<WiseElben> no error messages, everything just stays idle at 0
<_matt> how do i install flash?
<nalioth> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_matt> I got the linux format for ubuntu but i cant understand how to install it
<kalenedrael> ...?
<kalenedrael> oh
<nalioth> _matt: do you know your way around a terminal?
<_matt> not really
<_matt> i got this cuz i hate microsoft and i am sick and tired of XP
<nalioth> _mark: alrighty then, ubotu is gonna send you some info to read at your leisure
<nalioth> _mark: but for now, where did you d/l the flash thing to?
<_matt> home/matt
<torz> /home/matt :p
<nalioth> _matt: open a terminal  
<_matt> got it
<nalioth> _matt: type ls and find the name of the file you d/l
<_matt> yes
<nalioth> _matt: now type ls -l <filename>
<_matt> ls -l install_flash_player_7_linux, correct
<nalioth> yes
<_matt> got it
<nalioth> _mark: copy and paste the first 10 characters from that line in here, please
<_matt> now do i type flashplayer-installer?
<_john_> how do i install simcity 3000 on linux?
<nalioth> _mark: i'm trying to see if they sent you an executable or now
<nalioth> _mark: when you typed ls -l <filemane> it returned you something like -rw-r--r-- at the beginning of the line
<_matt> correct
<nalioth> _mark: can you paste thaat bit in here?
<_matt> -rwxr-xr-x  1 matt matt   23579 2004-05-20 17:34 flashplayer-installer
<_matt> -rw-r--r--  1 matt matt     856 2004-05-20 17:34 flashplayer.xpt
<_matt> -rwxr-xr-x  1 matt matt 2096844 2004-05-20 17:34 libflashplayer.so
<_matt> -rw-r--r--  1 matt matt   11689 2004-05-20 19:03 Readme.htm
<_matt> -rw-r--r--  1 matt matt    5254 2004-05-20 19:46 Readme.txt
<_matt> sorry, was that what you were asking for? that directorie
<nalioth> _matt: ok now are you the only user on this box?
<_matt> i think so
<nalioth> _matt: then type ./flashplayer-installer
<nalioth> holy moly, he hit the wrong [x] 
<_matt> hi, got disconnected by my router
<nalioth> _matt: when executables are not in our $PATH (where the OS looks), we execute thing with a ./ in front of them
<nalioth> _matt: then type ./flashplayer-installer
<_matt> i did and it said "./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory"
<nalioth> _matt: ok then. type "chmod u+x flashplayer-installer"
<nalioth> _matt: then run the ./blah again
<_matt> hmod u+x flashplayer-installer
<_matt> chmod: cannot access `flashplayer-installer': No such file or directory
<chavo> _matt, you need to cd in to the directory first
<_matt> what i cant figure out was that i had this working on regular ubuntu
<_matt> ?
<nalioth> chavo: he is in the directory, or so he reported
<_matt> bout ready to have a buddy of mine come over and take a look, hes the idiot who put this kubuntu on
<_matt> is there any way to back to regular ubuntu with out redoing my whole system again?
<nalioth> _matt: you mean, 'not kubuntu'?
<_matt> yes
<_matt> i had regular ubuntu, hoary hedge-hog and was able to use it fine
<_matt> my buddy put this on and i dont have a clue
<torz> breezy
<nalioth> _matt: did you directly install kubuntu?
<_matt> no idea
<_matt> i have disks for ubuntu
<torz> hoary ubuntu/kubuntu is the same thing imo, one just looks insanely uglier than the other
<nalioth> _matt: i have an easier way: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<Blissex> _matt: Indeed KUbuntu and Ubuntu are exactly the same thing with a different set of defaults.
<_matt> how do i do that?
<nalioth> _matt: in your terminal type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<_matt> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<_matt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 74 not upgraded.
<nalioth> _matt: then log out, and log back in, but at your login screen, click "sessions" and choose "gnome"
<nalioth> _matt: so are you in gnome, now?
<torz> kde to gnome, what a downgrade :p
<_matt> yes
<_matt> thanks
<_matt> flash is installed, thank you
<nalioth> _matt: ok great. now get out! j/k 
<nalioth> j/k
<nalioth> heh
<nalioth> _matt: kubuntu and ubuntu are just gnome and kde on top of the same innards
<_matt> thank you again later
<yonkel-lappy> is there a reason that my computer might switch to another wifi network in my area randomly? can i stop this from happening?
<wincide> uf
<flugh> anyone have a good 'getting spamfilters working with kmail' link? i've been over the first page of google links, but am left feeling unfulfilled :)
<pussfeller> whats a decent dc++ client that wont get banned by servers?
<kayfelix> hey everyone.
* kayfelix the ex-kubuntu user...
<kayfelix> gee aint there lots of talk here! its like a trainstation...
<pussfeller> seems kubuntu people go to bed early :)
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i don't
<BlankB> do kubuntu users have less problems than ubuntu users? or is it just that there are fewer users?
<nalioth> BlankB: kubuntu is ubuntu. the difference is kubuntu runs KDE by default
<nalioth> BlankB: i have kde, gnome, enlightenment, xfce4 Desktop Manglers on my system atm
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> does anyone know where to find kipi-plugins? - it is not in apt...
<nalioth> ^rob^: what is a kipi plugin?
<^rob^> http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kipi/
<^rob^> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
<^rob^> i found hoary pkgs here ;)
<nalioth> ^rob^: ok lookin at what it does
<othernoob> are the coolers that come with cpus any good?
<^rob^> nalioth: did yo u never used or heared about digikam?
<nalioth> ^rob^: so your original question was "where to find" but you've posted a URL. kipi is not there?
<nalioth> ^rob^: i'm confused now. does the pkg at that site not work for you?
<^rob^> othernoob: depends - i have a box cpu - cooler camed with - it's a 2.4 i have it since... almost 2 years... never changed the cooler... but i keep it clean - once a month or 2 months
<nalioth> othernoob: they are designed to work for 3 years
<^rob^> nalioth: 1 sec.
<^rob^> nalioth: why do you ask - i put the 1.st deb in my sources list, updated packages and now i have a dist-update in progress
<othernoob> nalioth: a friend of mine wants me to upgrade his pc, but the budget is limited..so, would you say that buying a different cooler is unneccessary?
<^rob^> yes
<nalioth> othernoob: unless you are overclocking, the factory heatsink will be fine
<^rob^> othernoob: it is completly unnecessary - untill you hear noisy sounds or.. overclocking...
<othernoob> noisy sounds as in standard cooler noise or rather a broken vent noise? i assume the latter
<^rob^> second.
<othernoob> good. he won't be OCing, he just wants to play games
<^rob^> usually when a cooler goes down - you will get some messages from the pc - or if you have set in bios at what temperature to shut down pc... you will notice... a shutting down ;)
<^rob^> nalioth: i'll tell you if it worked...
<othernoob> lol okay, that seems to be good enough. he's not very familiar with pcs, so i'm trying to look for risks in the purchases
<^rob^> digikam is cool and easy to use - if you have to resize lots of image or repeating the same process to each image - you have a batch process there - it's in kipi-plugins...
<koalah> i did kynaptic for firefox and it's not in the kmenu?
<nalioth> ^rob^: please do
<torz> kalah: I did mine via synaptic and it was all good.
<koalah> hmm
<torz> can't you just manually put it in the menu?
<koalah> i don't know, lol.
<torz> right click on the kmenu button
<torz> theres a thing called KDE menu editor
<torz> that might help
<koalah> k
<torz> maybe
<torz> besides no shame in running firefox via terminal :p
<torz> 90% of the time I dont click the icon
<koalah> booyaa
<torz> yay :~)
<nalioth> terminal is your friend
<^rob^> nalioth: it is working.
<^rob^> you can add them in sources.list ;)
<^rob^> bye
<othernoob> nalioth: you got a minute?
<nalioth> othernoob: sure thing
<othernoob> as i was saying earlier, i'm upgrading a friends pc. or pretty much building the entire thing. i have a 500 budget. so far i have found Corsair 2*512MB DDR for 90, a Sapphire RadeOn 9800SE 256MB DDR for 96 a cheap midi tower for about 30, some extra coolers for the tower for about 20. which leaves me about 250 for hdd, CPU and Mainboard. 
<othernoob> now i'll use ~50 for a 80GB hdd. leavin 200 for cpu+mb and if neccessary, a better PSU than a 350W, which comes with the tower
<othernoob> what would you suggest?
<othernoob> unfortunately i have to get a new tower as well since his old one is a mini-tower and i doubt that anything fits in there :/
<nalioth> othernoob: hang on a minim, i'm tryin to comprehend your unit of currency (not displaying properly here)
<othernoob> sorry, the currency is euro
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> 350w is fine for a power supply as long as you dont stick too many drives in it
<nalioth> and 1gb ram will definitely make ubuntu happy
<othernoob> well, planned is only the 80GB + maybe his old 20GB + cddrive and maybe his old dvddrive
<nalioth> windows wont use any more than ~300mb of ram (cuz it sux)
<nalioth> i'd not put any more drives than the ones you mentioned
<othernoob> well, he'll most likely only use windows. he's a gamer 
<nalioth> then he'll be well set with 1gb ram
<othernoob> so if i could get a cheap tower with a 420 or 460W PSU i should go for it?
<nalioth> i'd suggest AMD processors
<nalioth> if he doenst know puters, and you're only gonna have those 4 drives in it, 350 is fine
<othernoob> yea i thought so too considering their prices, but he lives under the roof, so it's not that cool in his rooms
<nalioth> unless the cost is the same for the tower (and the quality is the same for the PS)
<nalioth> othernoob: never short yourself on the power supply
<othernoob> i can't say much about the quality of the PSU, since they come with the tower
<nalioth> othernoob: i'd rather have a good quality 350 then a shoddy larger one
<othernoob> i myself have a bequiet!550W..but that cost 80E back when i bought it.
<nalioth> for most users who dont know beans about the insides of the box, >= 400w is fine
<nalioth> the videocard doesnt need it's own power line, does it? 
<othernoob> I'm actually not sure. i don't know much about that video card. just picked it because of its price and apparently it's good and should last for another year or two regarding games
<nalioth> i dont think it's one of the ones that needs the extra power input
<othernoob> mmh, just checked my video card, i have the 9800 pro, and it's connected to the psu
<nalioth> othernoob: if the card you are wanting for the build machine requires the extra teat, you might go with a bigger PSu
<othernoob> if you know a better card for around 100, just name it. i only checked a few stores and tests so far
<othernoob> i've seen the x700 for about the same price but with only 128mb, so i'm not convinced that it is as good as the 9800SE
<nalioth> othernoob: i'm far from Europe, i live in Texas
<nalioth> i think 128 is plenty, but i do not game
<nalioth> i have a nvidia card with 128mb in my powermac
<othernoob> yea but prices are pretty much the same..mmh i think 100 euro are like 120 or 130 $
<nalioth> othernoob: www.pricewatch.com
<othernoob> that's a pretty cool site
<othernoob> mmh..i'm undecided regarding motherboards...asrock or gigabyte..mmh..
<othernoob> i myself prefer asus.but the other two are cheaper and still good
<pussfeller> seen any usb-pci cards that work in linux
<krut> othernoob: if you're going linux, it'd be wise to use nvidia
<othernoob> pussfeller: sorry, i haven't. but haven't looked for that either
<pussfeller> i know theres a bunch of chipsets that work, its matching the chipsets to the seller and model #thats the prob
<othernoob> krut: yea i know, but it's unlikely that he'll use linux for more than a rescue-CD
<krut> oh
<krut> i didn't see that.
<pussfeller> i heard the ati support has gotten alot better recently
<othernoob> krut: he's just a gamer and his daughter just a chatter..
<krut> pussfeller: it has... but it still needs to come a way.
<othernoob> i've convinced her to use gaim instead of icq today :)
<pussfeller> heh
* krut just recently switched because he fixed his old card.
<pussfeller> thats old school
<othernoob> what are the intel 775? are those 64bit?
<krut> isn't that the new socket type for intel?
<krut> lga?
<othernoob> yea
<othernoob> i haven't read much about hardware for the last 2 years.. :/
<krut> I've lost interest
<krut> Or an obligation. (Quit gaming.)
<othernoob> lol. nice words
<krut> heh
<yonkeltron> sigh
<Talim> I just installed kubuntu
<Talim> I'm in love with it!
<Talim> but i do need some help
<yonkeltron> ok shoot
<Talim> well, im on a laptop and the touchpad is a bit too sensitive now, how do i turn it down :P
<yonkeltron> uhhh
<yonkeltron> ok
<Talim> and other things
<yonkeltron> open up kcontrolcenter
<Talim> like identd and wifi
<Talim> k
<yonkeltron> one thing at a time Talim 
<Talim> alright :)
<yonkeltron> and under peripherals there should be a mouse entry with everything you need
<Xorlev> 'lo Talim, go in well?
<Talim> thanks :D
<Talim> yes, very well :)
<yonkeltron> Talim: let me know how that works out and we can reevaluate
<Talim> k, i got that fixed
<Talim> how do i set up my identd?
<yonkeltron> identd is something i am not as familiar with
<yonkeltron> wifi however....might be easier
<yonkeltron> or rather
<yonkeltron> different
<Talim> ok 
<Talim> well, i do need help with that
<Talim> how do i get it to recognize my card?
<yonkeltron> what card?
<yonkeltron> and what laptop?
<Talim> i'm not sure, sec, i'm on an Acer TravelMate 2303LCi
<yonkeltron> ok
<yonkeltron> pop open a konsole and give lspci a shot
<yonkeltron> see if it reveals a wifi card
<Talim>  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<Talim> probally? :P
<yonkeltron> yeah
<yonkeltron> seems like it
<yonkeltron> ok
<Talim> any idea what im gonna need to do? :)
* Talim waits patiently
<Talim> unable to autodetect wireless interface
<Talim> Yes! The card works fine as ndis0, by using i2220.sys and
<Talim> NET2G54L.inf, on FreeBSD-current.
<Talim> but on google i did find that
<Talim> any help at all? or do i need to look harder?
<nalioth> Talim: sorry, i know nothing about wireless
<Talim> alright, thanks
<Talim> this looks like it's gonna be a long uphill struggle
<Talim> but i have all the time in the world... :|
<Talim> i have to learn how to use this: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<nalioth> learning is life
<Talim> alright :) i'm gonna go in their irc channel and bug them
<Talim> thanks guys
<yonkeltron> Talim: i have an idea
<yonkeltron> Talim: try #wireless
<Talim> nah, i figured it out slightly
<Talim> i need to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers
<Talim> installing that is my next difficult task
<Talim> but i'm prepared to go it alone
<Talim> simple newbie question, in konsole how do i run something as root?
<nalioth>  Talim a console program?
<nalioth> Talim: or startin a gui app?
<Talim> i'm trying to compile something
<nalioth> Talim: then use "sudo" <command>
<nalioth> Talim: but for launching gui apps, use "kdesu <gui-app>"
<Talim> thanks :) didn't work though
<Talim> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/mike/ndiswrapper-1.3rc1/driver'
<Talim> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build;
<Talim> do you know what i'm doing wrong?
<nalioth> you need to install your kernel sources
<nalioth> search in synaptic
<Talim> ok
<nalioth> i unfortunately can't tell you which pkg to get, cuz i dont operate a x86 box
<Talim> what should it be under?
<nalioth> search for "kernel"
<Talim> oh, i get it now, thanks :)
<nalioth> Talim: i'm good for most answers. I run macintosh hardware so am not as knowledgable about x85 arches as i could be
<Talim> ok, i'm quite sure i installed it but it still isn't working
<Kuolio> nalioth: it's x86 ;D
<Talim> I think i'm not doing something right
<nalioth> Kuolio: i am that old.
<nalioth> Talim: install in synaptic "linux-kernel-headers"
<Talim> it's installed
<nalioth> Talim: perhaps the larger knowledge pool in #ubuntu can help you
<Talim> ok i'll ask in there :) thanks
<runelind> EHLO
<runelind> installing kubuntu right now, but have been having issues in the past
<runelind> wondering if it is hardware issues on this laptop, it's been picky about what it lets on it lately
<nalioth> runelind: if all your attempts (with different distros) are 'touchy' then perhaps it is hardware - related
<thorg> hi, is there a nice way to upgrade your wireless-tools (a deb somewhere)? I have the new 2.6.13 kernel which supports my pcmcia now, but iwconfig complains that my kernel has "version 18" of the wireless extensions and iwconfig is "version 17", and it isn't setting up my card properly.
<nalioth> thorg: using debian pkgs can futz up your ubuntu install
<nalioth> thorg: have you checked backports?
<runelind> "there was a problem installing the selected software"
<runelind> one or more packages failed to install
<thorg> nalioth: no, I used kpkg, is that also bad though?
<thorg> nalioth: no, haven't check backports, where is this?
<nalioth> kpkg?
<nalioth> is that like kynaptic?
<thorg> nalioth: kernel-package, make config like usual, and then run kpkg to make a deb of your custom kernel
<nalioth> thorg: thought we were talking bout iwconfig
<nalioth> !tell thorg about backports
<thorg> nalioth: aha, yes I do have backports actually
<nalioth> then i dont want to advise you on kernel mucking
<thorg> nalioth: bummer. my pcmcia locks up with the default kernel though. configurations like nolapic don't help :( oh well thanks, I will compile new tools from scratch see if that works
<nalioth> thorg: i dont advise folks on kernel stuff
<nalioth> Talim: alien
<Talim> ok
<nalioth> Talim: what confuses you?
<Talim> someone said something else
<nalioth> Talim: you know alien, right?
<Talim> i dont really know alien, but i did it
<Talim> and it seems to be done
<Talim> so now what?
<Talim> where did it go? :)
<nalioth> it installed to wherever it was supposed to go
<Talim> alright, i'm not sure where that is but cool
<Talim> i think i fail!
<Talim> well, fuck, did it go to /etc?
* Talim = biting his nails
<nalioth> waht are you looking for?
<Talim> pyslsk
<Talim> which i think i installed
<nalioth> Talim: open a terminal and type "sudo updatedb"
<Talim> k done
<FractuS> Talim: hi men
<nalioth> Talim: when that finishes, you can "locate pyslsk"
<Talim> /usr/bin/pyslsk yay good times!
<Talim> and hello FractuS
* nalioth is a purty sly weasel on lots of subjects
<Talim> Can not find PySoulSeek modules.
<Talim> Perhaps they're installed in a directory which is not
<Talim> in an interpreter's module search path.
<Talim> (there could be a version mismatch between
<Talim> what version of python was used to build the PySoulSeek
<Talim> binary package and what you try to run PySoulSeek with.)
<Talim> eeeeek
<nalioth> build them
<Talim> alright, how? :)
<nalioth> ask uncle google to show you pysoulseek homepage, grab the source from there
<Talim> pyslsk-1.2.7b.tar.gz - the source (that you can also run right after unpacking, no compilation or Linux emulation is needed)
<Talim> k i have that
<nalioth> Talim: then now is the time to pet the cat
<nalioth> as in "cat README|more"
<Talim> k
<nalioth> or "cat INSTALL|more"
* nalioth is an ornery fella who'd rather compile than install a binary
<Talim> pyslsk-1.2.7b$ python setup.py install
<Talim> running install
<Talim> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<Talim> :(
<Talim> i think i need to install more crap
<nalioth> Talim: oh crap!
<nalioth> Talim: open up your synaptic (kdesu synaptic) and install your python dev libs
<Talim> i updated a ton of stuff
<Talim> so i'm listening to a cd while i wait :)
<nalioth> jazz on
* nalioth has some samba on now
<Talim> Can not find wxPython modules. Either wxPython is not
<Talim> installed, or it's not in Python's module search path (it could be built
<Talim> for a different version of python interpreter for example). The current
<Talim> search path is
<Talim> aw :(
<nalioth> Talim: wxpython - bleh -dev
<nalioth> Talim: this is probably weird to some folks, but i searched in synaptic for '-dev' and installed everything
<Talim> crashed hard
<nalioth> Talim: this is probably weird to some folks, but i searched in synaptic for '-dev' and installed everything
<gath> hi there
<hmmf> hi ppl, anyone have a solution for a cd burner in ubuntu/kubuntu pls
<gath> anybody knows where i can download kubuntu 5.04 DVD, but no bittorrent
<hmmf> nowhere on the same page gath?
<hmmf> might be easiest to d/l bittorent
<hmmf> its a nobrainer to install with an rpm or you may have it
<gath> i used bittorrent, but it is so slowly 20k/s
<hmmf> I just got kubuntu  @200k/s all the way not real flash but ok
<hmmf> you on dialup
<hmmf> anyone know a cdburner or cdrdao for ubuntu out there please???
<hmmf> anyone  using ubuntu??? :)
<shogouki> k3b
<hmmf> needs  cdrdao
<hmmf> cant findd it
<shogouki> sudo apt-get install k3b ?
<hmmf> tried with cdrdao why not, thanks shogouki
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to change my default movie player from noatun to kaffeine?
<skalpel> please?
<nalioth> skalpel: in konqueror, right click on your movie files, click 'open with' and at the bottom of the dialog, check the "always open with" or whatever it is
<shogouki> or in kcontrol
<shogouki> kde components tab
<aftertaf> hmmf, whered he go??
<aftertaf> needs to add more repositories.
<skalpel> who?
<aftertaf> !info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<aftertaf> skalpel:  hmmf :)
<skalpel> hmmf
<skalpel> how can i help you?
<aftertaf> lol skalpel he's gone now...
<nalioth> aftertaf: add all the repos
<aftertaf> nalioth:  not for me....... for hmmf who is gone now.
<nalioth> for anyone: add all repos ubuntu offers
<aftertaf> lol :D
<aftertaf> add *everything*
<nalioth> in 4 weeks, we're gonna be back to "dont use backports" and all the rest of the drivel
<aftertaf> yeah but for now..... install till it smokes on boot time :)
<aftertaf> just updated kde core stuff with adept... works a treat.
<skalpel> can someone explain this error to me?
<skalpel> xine: couldn't find demux for >http://av.adobe.com/education/2005winners/time2_park.mov<
<skalpel> input_http: content length = 6134654 bytes
<skalpel> xine: found input plugin : http input plugin
<skalpel> >>> Check if another program already uses PCM <<<
<skalpel> snd_pcm_open() failed:-16:Device or resource busy
<nalioth> your sound device is being used by something else
<spiral> hi
<nalioth> howdy
<Cosmos> hi?
<Cosmos> 
<Tm_T> ok
<mornfall> Riddell: re
<mornfall> Riddell: just mail me the backtraces if you have 'em :)
<mornfall> Riddell: so far all the crashes i have got are related
<mornfall> Riddell: i guess i'll ask for b.k.o entry
<mornfall> now, breakfast
<Mez> b.k.o?
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<CCFIEL> what is kde ppp dialer?
<Mez> hmm
* Mez tries to remember how to find out how much ram he has
<Tm_T> kppp
<Tm_T> ?
<nalioth> Mez: free
<elwood> hi all
<elwood> someone can help me wit ha 3com card?
<nalioth> elwood: wireless?
<elwood> no
<elwood> old pci
<elwood> is supported? at the installation it says that could not find it but lspci says yes 
<nalioth> elwood: it should work just fine ootb
<elwood> i need some modules, right?
<sorrylooking_> hello there... which program should i use to install new programs such as amarok? ..or which command - in the console? (like "urpmi" in mandrake)... thanks
<nalioth> sorrylooking_: use kynaptic
<sorrylooking_> nailoth - sorry.. erm, how should i do that? i tried alt+f2 - kynaptic.. but it told me there was no such program.. what's wrong? (sorry - a newbie)
<aftertaf> sorrylooking_:  check in the system menu
<P3L|C4N0> sorrylooking_, in console $ sudo aptitude install package
<sorrylooking_> got it - synaptic? package manager, right?
<sorrylooking_> P3l - thanks
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<nalioth> P3L|C4N0: no not that
<nalioth> sorrylooking_: not that
<nalioth> sorrylooking_: from a console, type "kdesu synaptic"
<nalioth> P3L|C4N0: using sudo on KDE gui apps can screw the permissions
<sorrylooking_> ok
<nalioth> P3L|C4N0: and other userspace settings
<sorrylooking_> the problem is, it tells me the root password is wrong:)).. 
<nalioth> sorrylooking_: there is no root password
<nalioth> !tell sorrylooking_ about root
<aftertaf> sorrylooking_:  put your own password
<elwood> how many ram i need for ubuntu?
<nalioth> elwood: you can run it with 32, but it'll be horrible to behold
<sorrylooking_> m, got it.. but it still doesnt work. the password worked with the login though... so i am sure theres no mistake
<nalioth> elwood: 128 to have a nice gui
<sorrylooking_> ...i typed my pass - it sais "the communication with 'su' failed"... 
<nalioth> sorrylooking_: what were you trying to do in the first place?
<sorrylooking_> nailoth: i'd like to install some programs. i was used with mandrake to log as root and type "urpmi amarok" or to use the drakconf..
<sorrylooking_> so i did what you told me - typed in the console - kdesu synaptic - then i typed my pass.. 
<paines> hi
<paines> i upgraded to breezy and now the kde apps have some strange outline around the components, like buttons and boxes. any idea what's wrong
<^rob^> howdy
<^rob^> can you change the server type (pop3 to imap) in thunderbird account settings?
<^rob^> my isp has closed pop3 - no clue why! - and opened an imap instead
<paines> ^rob^, why don't you add a new accout, choose imap, and delete the old pop3
<^rob^> umm - it's the only way?
<^rob^> i don't want to loose my old mails
<Chousuke> ^rob^: maybe because imap is better than pop3
<^rob^> and i have a list of 5 mail accounts
<^rob^> this is the second in list
<Chousuke> ^rob^: the old mails are usually stored locally.
<^rob^> if i add a new - will be the last...
<paines> ^rob^, youjust delete the account information, not the pop3 folder
<^rob^> this mail settings is important
<Chousuke> just copy them in a folder.
<paines> correct, export them to a file or something
<^rob^> there's no other way?
<Chousuke> Probably not
<paines> well, cou could bounce them back to you mail provider and then you have them all in your imap filder
<paines> but i never did that
<Chousuke> and can't you re-order the list? why is the order important anyway? :P
<Chousuke> you can just create the imap account and drag all mails into the imap folder.
<Chousuke> so they should be copied over.
<^rob^> i can't reorder the list - it is important - the 1.st 2 list is company mails
<^rob^> rest are personal
<nalioth> ^rob^: you wont lose your old mail
<paines> ^rob^, http://mailredirect.mozdev.org/index.html
<nalioth> ^rob^: your mail is in a text file in the ~./mozilla-thunderbird  or ~/.thunderbird directory
<^rob^> k - i'll read that link
<^rob^> brb
<nalioth> ^rob^: back up your above directorys, (whichever one is applicable) b4 you set up your new account
<^rob^> paines: i don't need mail redirect!
<^rob^> nalioth: ty for the sugestion..
<^rob^> i think i might be able to fix orders... in pref.js  
<jimmy_neutron> hi
<jimmy_neutron> where is the "C:\" directory wine uses?
<morrow> ~/.wine/drive_c/
<jimmy_neutron> thx
<jimmy_neutron> is there any list with bluetooth (usb-)adapters that work well with kubuntu?
<aftertaf> i'd google around...
<nalioth_zZz> jimmy_neutron: on the wiki.ubuntu.com there is a hardware compatibility article
<aftertaf> !bluetooth
<ubotu> aftertaf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<nalioth_zZz> aftertaf: the bot isnt omnicient
<aftertaf> lol
<buz> is the kde update of today safe?
<buz> they usually are but hey, you never know
<aftertaf> buz:  hope so, or its too late for me..
<buz> did you restart x already?
<buz> i'll just backup the whole disk and go ahead
<jimmy_neutron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?highlight=%28hardware%29 <-- nothing about bluetooth
<nalioth_zZz> jimmy_neutron: see the forums, then ubuntuforums.com
<aftertaf> buz:  nope not yet.
<aftertaf> goog idea :)
<buz> thankfully i got enough space on the second hd
<seaLne> jimmy_neutron: i've got some belkin ones working not sure what model tho
<nalioth_zZz> aftertaf: i leave it in your capable hands
* nalioth_zZz is off to bed
<ilba7r> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<aftertaf> seems ok :D
* mornfall wobbles
* aftertaf lends a helping shoulder so he donesnt fall
<buz> aftertaf: wish me luck
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> good luck.........
<aftertaf> too late
<aftertaf> mornfall:  since yesterday, no adept crashes...
<aftertaf> used -4 times to update, install , search etc
<jimmy_neutron> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695 <-- o0
<aftertaf> only thing is its a bit slow refreshing at times with the filters...
<aftertaf> P3/500 ??
<buz> kde update doesnt seem to have any ill effects
<mornfall> aftertaf: there is one known crash (fixed on my harddrive though)
<mornfall> aftertaf: p3/500 = your cpu?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> dell laptop
<mornfall> aftertaf: well, yes, it is a bit slow...
<mornfall> on a p4/3000 it's pretty fast though ;P
<aftertaf> :(
<aftertaf> i use a max of 49% of my 256M ram
<aftertaf> 1% of swap.
<aftertaf> proc @ 100%
<aftertaf> :/
<mornfall> aftertaf: how many available packages?
<aftertaf> dunno, applying updates....
<aftertaf> done: 16493 avaibable ;)
<aftertaf> fu*k :)
<[A] ndy80> hi
<jjesse> morng [A] ndy80
<[A] ndy80> I'd like to test the new Ubuntu 5.10 release 4.... but I like KDE... can I install it and then install kde or do I have to wait for Kubuntu 5.10 to be released?
<jjesse> i think there are daily builds of kubuntu that you can download
<jjesse> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<MrPoke> [A] ndy80 you can install kde after using "sudo apt-get install kubunu-desktop"
<jjesse> for the daily build of kubuntu
<MrPoke> oops you may want to spell it right :-p
<[A] ndy80> MrPoke: ok, cool :)
<buz> is there already a firm release date for breezy?
<[A] ndy80> jjesse: thanks to you too, but I prefear the release, not the daily snapshot
<jjesse> thats as close as the colony 4 cd that is a part of ubuntu
<jjesse> colony 4 is the latest ubuntu breezy badger build
<jjesse> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar the release of breezy badger is oct. 13
<buz> well i'll test the rc once i'm done with my exams late sept
<[A] ndy80> if I install the preview 4 of 5.10, is it easy (for example with an apt-get distro-upgrade) to switch to the final release?
<jjesse> thats how i moved from warty to hoary w/ no issues
<[A] ndy80> perfect
<[ITA] MisterX> WHAT!
<hvv> hello
<yoswink> nas
<yoswink> madre que de gente
<edulix> ya ves
<edulix> :P
<yoswink> ops sorry, i was thinking this was kubuntu-es :/
<edulix> hehe :)
<znh> test one two three
<znh> can you guys receive me?
<buz> yes
<znh> hey hey.. it's working
<znh> thanks buz :P
<znh> anyways I have some weird issue..
<znh> my USB MP3 player seems to be have 174 megs of space, while it should be 254 (256 says the creator, but that's always a lie)
<znh> and in other operating systems it was indeed 254 MB
<nikkia> znh, when  you say 'other OSes reported it as 254MB'   was that viewing  it as a disk, or in some vendor-provided media manager?
<othernoob> what's the gnome equivalent to kmix? gmix?
<suedkaliber> re
<suedkaliber> hey guys, i'm new to ubuntu...
<libben> then go to #ubuntu then =)
<suedkaliber> i come from gentoo and installed from latest kubuntu cd...
<suedkaliber> !!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<kinfo> what?
<libben> then u should stay
<suedkaliber> ;)
<suedkaliber> i have a problem with kde 3.4...! It doesnt save the keyboard shortcuts for commands
<suedkaliber> i want WINDOWS+Space for konsole, give it this cut and say apply, but nothing happens, when i go again to the point in kcontrol to set it... the shortcut was not safed! BUG?
<suedkaliber> does anybody know?
<ToyMan2> can someone point me to a good explanation of where the repositories for apt-get live and what the +/- factors are for each?
<znh> nikkia, it was viewing it as a disk
<znh> nikkia, and the USB player software self also sees it as 254 MB disk
<flo_> i want WINDOWS+Space for konsole, give it this cut and say apply, but nothing happens, when i go again to the point in kcontrol to set it... the shortcut was not safed! BUG?
<flo_> i have a problem with kde 3.4...! It doesnt save the keyboard shortcuts for commands
<flo_> does anybody know?
<znh> flo, be sure your user has permissions for your .kde folder
<ToyMan2> so, I see in sources.list that I'm pointed at 'hoary'...
<ToyMan2> i'm assuming that's the older and more stable one, yes?
<ToyMan2> is there a more up-to-date repository that won't kill me in the stability dept.?
<znh> ToyMan2, hoaryhedgehog is stable version of ubuntu :)
<ToyMan> znh: yes, but there seems to be a lot of packages that aren't included
<znh> ToyMan, the repo's are very up2date.. you only might to need some more others
<znh> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ToyMan> ah, cool
<ToyMan> thanks
<znh> welcome
<flo_> znh, my user have to! i
<flo_> logged in as the user 
<flo_> the settings are for
<kism> hi
<libben> flo_ i wanna do that feature too.. where can i find these shortcut thingy? =)
<calilasseia> Hello everyone ...
<calilasseia> Anyone in ???
<calilasseia> Hello _hettar  ...
<calilasseia> Anyone here know anything about moutning NTFS partitions ???
<calilasseia> Try "mounting" ...
<libben> mount ntfs partition on google
<libben> should give u several examples
<flo_> libben: kcontrol-regio---.shortcuts
<libben> or look at the ubuntu guide faq
<calilasseia> Right ... would these examples be generic or would they be specific to particular distros?
<calilasseia> Firing up Google now ...
<libben> flo_ is it in the kde menu or is it command only
<libben> calilasseia: well, add +ubuntu to the search term
<calilasseia> Right ... will do ...
<spaci76> hi@ll
<libben> calilasseia: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ u can look in there also
<calilasseia> Already looking there libben... thanks anyway :)
<libben> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<libben> look there then
<libben> calilasseia: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<libben> there u goo
<libben> http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<calilasseia> Got it ... I'll pass these details on to the guy who asked me ...
<znh> Hmm I am trying to install the ATi drivers with the graphical auto install of Ati but it gives this error in his log: [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<calilasseia> By the way, does the "man" entry for fstab & co cover NTFS issues also? Only I'll look there also if it does ...
<libben> fstab u can find on ubuntuguide also
<libben> it doesnt cover it
<calilasseia> Right ...
<libben> but it tells u how to restart fstab
<calilasseia> Just thought someone might have updated "man" to cover this ... covering all the bases to be sure ... :)
<libben> so u dont need to reboot ur pc, for getting the ntfs part avaible
<[A] ndy80> How can I get the current X resolution? I don't know if I've 1024x768 or 1280x800... is it available a command to know it? Thanks
<calilasseia> Wow ... you mean the moment the commands are issued successfully, an NTFS partition will be visible just like that???
<libben> sorta =)
<libben> u can get it directly started with just a command....
<libben> but if u want it everytime, u need to put it in fstab file
<calilasseia> Hmm, that suggests one or two other things need to be done to make the procedure bomb proof :)
<calilasseia> Checking the Ubuntu guide now ...
<libben> read on ubuntuguide its a great place for the small little hacks.
<calilasseia> OK, creating a text file to help my friend on this one ... cribbing from the guide in a nice friendly manner he'll understand :)
<libben> why not just point him to the ubuntuguide site? 
<libben> could eat a cow right now
<nikkia> libben: please refrain from directing people to ubuntu guide, as it is considered a bad source of information, and the wiki provides almost all of the topics, but with correct, and less dangerous, solutions
<nikkia> (and also, since the author appears to have blacklisted all [k] ubuntu regulars/ops, we have no way of telling if what you're pointing people at is even remotely accurate anymore)
<aseigo> nikkia: author or what?
<calilasseia> Ah nikkia ... just read your comment ...
<calilasseia> Where's this wiki then?
<mornfall> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<calilasseia> Think I found it ...
<mornfall> Riddell: hi :), if you want to, feel free to upload to archive, but make sure it builds first (i will be around to consult in the opposite case) -- also make sure you upload all dependencies
<mornfall> Riddell: _and_ i am making a second beta soonish
<mornfall> Riddell: (if the crash you got is the same as everyone else got, it is fixed by now, too)
<calilasseia> Found the Wiki, but the documentation on mounting NTFS partitions is in Bulgarian!
<mornfall> Riddell: if you have some more feedback, either me at mornfall dot net or bugs.kde.org :)
<mornfall> Riddell: the product is "adept"
<mornfall> Riddell: or just here at irc, but it's easier to look up in mailbox
<Riddell> mornfall: cool, I'll try and get it uploaded this evening
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, do you have some sort of "experimental" archive that doesn't go through autobuilders?
<Riddell> mornfall: nope
* mornfall is a bit worried that getting it all through autobuilders may as well take whole night
<Riddell> mornfall: why would it take all night?
<calilasseia> Nikkia, the Kubuntu wiki seems not to have all that much on the subject ...
<Riddell> getting it through NEW will take longer
<mornfall> Riddell: well, because it's 4 packages that each need previous one installed to build...
<Riddell> ju
<mornfall> Riddell: i think
<Riddell> just set the build-deps to have the right versions and it'll sort itself out
<mornfall> tagcoll, libdebtags1, libapt-front, adept
<mornfall> they should be fine
<mornfall> (build-deps)
<calilasseia> Nikkia ... can I ask a favour???
<mornfall> but i still am not sure it will work out of the box... well try and you'll see ;)
<calilasseia> Got to go ... something's cropped up ... thanks anyway ... I'll see if this info works ...
<calilasseia> Bye ...
<Riddell> mornfall: what version of debtags does adept need?
<mornfall> Riddell: 1.4
<mornfall> i think it's in debian experimental
<Riddell> hmm, ubuntu is about to get a debtags 1.3.2 upload
<mornfall> Riddell: booh
<mornfall> 1.3.2 is way too old :)
<mornfall> there has been an extensive refactoring since
<Riddell> mornfall: could you /join #ubuntu-motu
<djib> LO
<jpatrick> what's with the caps..
<djib> it says hello
<djib> how to choose in kmail the folder in which sent messages are stored ?
<djib> I just found it sorry
<jpatrick> :p
<djib> it's in the options, you choose it with the profile
<jpatrick> I know
<jpatrick> or with the accounts
<djib> yeah that's what I meant
<aftertaf> hehe
<hussam> what's with irc.freenode.net today?
<jpatrick> some crashes..
<frank23> new kde security fix?
<djib> are there tag for photos ?
<djib> like mp3s ?
<djib> I'm looking for the best way to organise my photos
<djib> I have about 5000... and more to come !
<djib> or do you know a good software ?
<jpatrick> digiKam
<ToyMan> djib: try KimDaBa
<jpatrick> digiKam won a TUX 2005 Readers Choice Award
<djib> jpatrick: I've tried digikam, I've seen you can input some keywords, but are they stored in the file, or in some other place ?
<jpatrick> djib: dunno
<djib> I mean if I decide to stop using digikam, will all my work be lost ?
<jpatrick> I think it's in a .db file
<jpatrick> in my collection there's a digikam.db file
<djib> ToyMan: I'll have a look
<ToyMan> weird name, and the interface is unusual, but wicked fast at organizing lots of photos :-)
<djib> but are there some kind of tags for photos ?
<nikkia> djib: yes, there are
<djib> nikkia: tell me, tell me ...
<djib> ^^
<jpatrick> lol
<djib> kimdaba looks good toyman
<maurice> hi
<djib> nikkia: how does the 'photo tags' work ?
<djib> hello maurice
<nikkia> djib: there is IPTC and EXIF
<maurice> just a little question I forgot the command to run something as root
<jsubl2> sudo
<maurice> AAAAH thats it!!
<maurice> thank u!!!
<nikkia> djib: they're fairly generic tags, they can contain whatever the camera wants them to contain, usually, at least the camera used, the time and date, and possibly the settings used (exposure time, lens aperature, etc)
<djib> oh yes, I've seen that
<maurice> thanks a lot!! bye bye
<djib> but can you store information like 'person' 'place'
<djib> I don't think so
<nikkia> djib: you *could*
<nikkia> djib: the camera couldn't determine things like that automatically, tho, obviously
<nikkia> EXIF allows for GPS co-ordinates tho
<chx> hi. how could I verify that my video card supports or not such a weirdo res: 1680 x 1050
<nikkia> IPTC has keywords, which i suspect that iPhoto and the like use to index pictures
<djib> ok, i'll have a look at those
<soliste> any of you have problems for burning with k3b and kde 3.4.2 ?
<djib> well I think I'll go for digikam
<znh> hm.. are there operators around here?
<znh> It's very important
<znh> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<znh> crimsun, you there?
<paines> anyone updated to breezy and have kde looking a bit weired. there are ugly outline around components like buttons, boxes etc
<Blissex> paines: DONT update to Breezy who does not exist yet.
<Blissex> paines: in any case look at the theme manager -- there is a theme that does exactly that.
<paines> well, i thought ut has to be tested ;)
<paines> ut=it
<paines> right, when i change the theme it is okay, until i start a new kde app. this app will have the outline again
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> many entries are missing in my menu ... i'm using breezy
<_chavo> elvirolo, breezy is testing
<elvirolo> yes i know, this was just in case someone knew a workaround :-D
<chavo> yes, run hoary for 4 more weeks :)
<chavo> I have breezy on a seperate partition
<chavo> but I haven't updated it in a while
<paines> elvirolo, i updated to, to the development breezy repos. i don't use the menu much in kde, but mine is loaded with stuff
<elvirolo> strange
<elvirolo> krdc, kmail and firefox don't appear for isntanc
<elvirolo> e
<paines> found all in internet
<paines> elvirolo, but I don't have fonts in firefox
<paines> hrhr
<elvirolo> strange
<paines> what platform do you have ? mine ia amd64
<john_> is there a C++ programming irc channel?
<_djib> anyone has a chinese input program working ?
<paines> john_, /j #c++
<_djib> like SCIM
<Blissex> john_: #CrackIsBetter :-)
<Blissex> paines: not even one font? That's suspicious :-)
<paines> yup
<john_> Blissex:  <_<
<Blissex> john_: actually #CrackIsBetter for C++ programmers trying to improve their life :-)
<rdickel> #join solaris
<paines> john_, there is a nice random naumber generator class, called marsenne twister, which could do the jox. otherwiese do it  the c way, like srand(time()) rand=rand()%255 e.g.
<paines> jox=job
<paines> ups, wrong window
<john_> paines: :D, thanks anyway
<paines> np
<dato> I'd need somebody running 3.4.2 to do a small test for me.
<dato> go to http://bts.turmzimmer.net/details.php and tell me if the spacing between each paragraph is the same at the beginning of the page, and at the end.
<dato> an example of it changing can be seen in http://people.debian.org/~adeodato/tmp/2005-09-04//bad-konqueror.png
<dato> fwiw, this does not happen in plain hoary (3.4.0)
<dato> thanks
<genstef> hi
<hvm> hi, can anyone send me the file winmac_fstab?
<hvm> i have it but it's on a ntfs partition
<hvm> :P
<chavo> hvm, one sec
<chavo> there
<hvm> thanks
<chavo> no problem
<hvm> uh, can you send it again, there was an error
<hvm> pls
<chavo> hold on
<chavo> here try again
<hvm> didn't work
<hvm> says connection timed out
<hvm> does anyone else have that file?
<hvm> pls pls pls
<chavo> prob my firewall sorry
<Blissex> dato: it does lose interspacing towards the end, Konqueror 3.4.2
<chavo> hvm, http://2sdw.com/winmac_fstab
<dato> Blissex: thanks for checking. breezy or hoary?
<Blissex> dato: Debian with the Hoary KDE 3.4.2
<dato> Blissex: debian, really? sid?
<chx> hi. 1680 x 1050 is more or less fine, is there support for 1050 x 1680 ? :)
<hvm> thanks
<Blissex> dato: you dont want to know, but mostly Sarge. Most stuff is compatible between Sarge and Hoary.
<Blissex> dato: so I have borrowed  Xorg 6.8.2 and KDE 3.4.2 from Hoary. The only dubious dependency in that is 'kdm', which I don't use.
<libben> i need to umount /media/windowsxp and it tells me its multiple.
<libben> what do i do?
<libben> umount: it seems /media/windowsxp is mounted multiple times
<libben> it tells me its buzy
<yahalom> can someone explain to me why konqueror crashes? 
<yahalom> gnome doesnt. its the only reason i hesitate.
<[A] ndy80> hi
<nalioth> howdy
<[A] ndy80> today installed ubuntu 5.10 preview4, upgraded all packages ecc.... now, after a reboot, the x resolution seems to be fucked. Don't know how to explain.... something like all images are not rendered corrctly... all screen has a blur effect :\
<[A] ndy80> how can I fix it?
<nalioth> !tell [A] ndy80 about resolution
<nalioth> ubotu to the rescue
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nalioth
<amichai> how do i delete the address bar entries in konqueror?
<gdh> good question :) I've sometimes wondered that, but never enough to remmeber to ask..
<amichaiu> like when i click on the arrow next to the address i dont want anything to show
<Blissex> amichaiu: right click on the address bar
<amichaiu> lol
<amichaiu> how easy
<amichaiu> thanx
<libben> how can i install azureus? it tells me to install sun-jre from ubuntuguide but i cant find that when i apt-cache search sun-jre
<amichaiu> libben: ubuntuguide.org
<chx> I have asked, sorry, I restarted, is there any way to use 1050 x 1680 mode? it would be sooo great.
<nalioth> libben: stay away from ubuntuguide
<seth_k> chx, I'm using 1680 x 1050 right now with my 2005FPW
<libben> nalioth: ? why?
<nalioth> libben: ubuntuguide has been responsible for several lost boxes (as in total reinstall needed)
<chx> seth_k: same monitor, but i'd like to rotate it 
<gdh> Blissex: that's just 'clear history' - was hoping for something a little more selective :)
<gdh> ah well
<seth_k> chx, ah
<nalioth> libben: it's not up-to-date and some of the info is plain wrong
<seth_k> chx, dunno
<chx> seth_k: the monitor is capable of that
<libben> k
<seth_k> chx, it doesn't auto-detect its orientation though, shame :(
<Blissex> gdh: it may not work, but try 'F9' and then select 'History'. It may be editable.
<nalioth> !tell libben about java
<chx> seth_k: but I do not know how to create a modeline for such a bizarre resolution
<seth_k> indeed, nor do i
<TempWin> hi everyone!
<gdh> Blissex: interesting - it removes sites from the auto-complete history, but not from the few sites that drop down when you press the down-arrow when in a blank Location bar :)
<gdh> Blissex: still, it's a move in the right direction - thanks :)
<Blissex> gdh: note that all that stuff is also in a file under '$KDEHOME' (usually '~/.kde') and you can edit that file directly.
<gdh> I expected that much but hoped for UI joy ;)
<Blissex> seth_k: I have created in the past modelines for portrait monitors, no difference from landscape ones.
<Blissex> seth_k: remember there is a little modelines calculator called 'gtf', and several online ones.
<chx> seth_k: Modeline "1048x1680_60.00"  149.33  1048 1128 1240 1432  1680 1681 1684 1738  -HSync +Vsync
<chx> seth_k: even if this works... how could I tell Kubuntu to use it?
<chx> seth_k: http://gtf.sourceforge.net/ here is the modeline generator
<seth_k> chx, you would put that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chx> seth_k: hmmm I am talking of kcontrol
<chx> seth_k: I know it goes into xorg.conf
<seth_k> chx, don't use that :P
<seth_k> chx, edit it directly. Easier.
<seth_k> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chx> seth_k: you do not understand my problem I am afraid
<seth_k> You're wanting to put that Modeline in
<seth_k> right?
<chx> or maybe I do not have a problem? I thought that KDE has a different display settings
<libben> why not just use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<libben> and chooce advance and type in ur monitor hz Hor and Vert
<Blissex> libben: that only works for modelines that are already well defined IIRC
<Blissex> ''odd'' modelines have to be inserted by hand in the relevant 'Monitor' section.
<kurt> winky dinkey
<kurt> hello my fuzzy little internet friends. Could you help me with an ittle wittle problem with 3.4.2? It seems my lovely dovely super duper spell checker is causing my kopete to be sad :( :(
<seth_k> there was wayyyy too much teletubby-speak in there
<kurt> http://mysite.verizon.net/jci1124/kopetekrash.txt
* kurt gives seth_k a super wooper hug
<libben> i need to understand why azurueus wont start
<libben> anyone?
<kurt> libben: does it give any feedback in a terminal?
<libben> not yet kurt but the marker in terminal is still stalled.... waiting for it to get  normal
<libben> never seems to be thou
<nalioth> libben: what hardware are you running?
<libben> intel p4
<libben> 1.7 ghz.
<nalioth> libben: and your java got installed correctly?
<libben> how can i check if it got installed proper? i installed it with synaptic.
<nalioth> libben: open a terminal and type "java --version"
<libben> could not create the virtual java machine
<nalioth> libben: no versin info?
<libben> it tells me could not create..
<libben> but i maybe should restart the box after installing all this.
<libben> ive loaded azureus 3 times from kde menu, and nothing happend.. so now ive maybe stalled the java or something.
<libben> should i restart the box?
<kurt> libben: You shouldn't need to
<nalioth> libben: the only time you ever have to restart the box is when you upgrade a kernel
<libben> true..
<libben> so what do i do?
<nalioth> libben: i recommend you remove java using synaptic
<libben> ive ps -fux 
<nalioth> libben: now my dog is here
<nalioth> we're all in trouble
<nalioths_dog> libben: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<nalioth> libben: after you remove your java using synaptic/kynaptic/apt, try the dog's method
<nikkia> nalioth: teach your canine that you need to sudo the dpkg step :P
<libben> well thats a tad much for me =) as a beginner i think =)
<libben> and when u say remove the java
<libben> u mean the sun-jre.1.5 thingy
<nikkia> (and you need to sudo the apt-get probably, too)
<nalioth> nikkia: yes ma'am
<libben> and when u say remove the java
<libben> u mean the sun-jre.1.5 thingy
<libben> ?
<nalioth> waitaminute. fakeroot doesnt work?
<libben> ii  sun-j2re1.5    1.5.0+update04 Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsy
<libben> this one ive got installed
<nalioth> libben: remove it please
<libben> and when i synaptic installed azureus, it installed some java.gtk things.
<libben> nalioth k
<nalioth> libben: you installed azureus from the repos?
<libben> yes
<libben> with synaptic
<libben> that fucked it up?
<nalioth> libben: language please
<nalioth> libben: i was unaware azureus was in the repos
<libben> well, i got it from horay-extras repos
<regeya> hooray!
<libben> i needed to add that repos to get a hand on sun-jre1.5
<libben> and azureus was in there also after that
<nalioth> never had much luck with -extras
<nalioth> but lets' continur
* nalioth works on his spelling
<libben> k.. so now ive removed everything... i still need to download the bin file
<libben> how do i know wich bin file it is?
<nalioth> get the installable bin for your platform
<libben> where should i go on http://java.sun.com ?
<nalioth> libben: yes
<libben> im there
<libben> but then WHERE ? =)
<nalioth> libben: follow the download link for jre
<libben> there is no such link in there
<nalioth> libben: hang on a minute
<nalioth> libben: http://jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10148
<libben> i have a 686
<libben> not 586
<libben> is there any diffrence
<nalioth> libben: nope
<libben> is there a 686 version?
<nalioth> libben: nope
<libben> its downloading ... then what? gonna do the whole faking thing.
<nalioth> the dog has new instructions
<nalioths_dog> libben: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: I discovered the cause of the wrong resolution problem....
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: cool. what was it?
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: upgrading xorg, it sets the default depth to 24, while I had 16
<[A] ndy80> I think 24 is not supported for my card or monitor
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: so your sorted. good
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: I changed it manually now... to discover this I had to install again all the system :P
<[A] ndy80> because I had no xorg.conf backup
<[A] ndy80> ;)
<libben> nalioths_dog: i need to install gcc also?
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: ouch! we learned about backin up stuff, eh?
<libben> got error when doing the fakeroot make-jpkg
<nalioth> libben: install "build-essential" for a well rounded developement environment
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: no problem.... I installed the system today, it was a fresh installation
<nalioth> libben: you'll need to install fakeroot, also
<libben> its installed already , it was a dep from java-package
<libben> nalioths_dog:  http://pastebin.com/357417
<libben> or nalioth =)
<nalioth> libben: hang on a minute (again)
<nalioth> something aint right in libben-town
<nalioth> libben: go here, and grab a java deb
<nalioth> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<libben> ofcuz its right =)
<libben> nalioth:  this one ? http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/restricted/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<nalioth> yup
<libben> and thats a i386... is it ok?
<nalioth> yup
<libben> i need password 
<nalioth> password for what?
<libben> to download
<libben> it asks me for pass
<nalioth> ya gotta be kiddin me
<nalioth> hang on another minute
#kubuntu 2005-09-13
<nalioth> libben: you have private messages
<libben> sorry =) yeah
<libben> dident noticed u there 
<libben> nalioth: 
<libben> now what =)
<libben> its insatlled with dpkg -i file.deb
<nalioth> libben: prefaced with "sudo"
<libben> java -version says | java version "1.5.0_04" | Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05) | Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_04-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<libben> yeah i did sudo dpkg -i debfile
<nalioth> libben: ok now try your cursed azureus
* nalioth hates java apps
<libben> need to install it again theb
<libben> then
<libben> it was removed with a dep
<libben> should i install azurus from the site?
<libben> or with apt-get ?
<nalioth> libben: how skilled are you at linux system administration?
<libben> well i can pipe and grep, i can the installation process pretty good,... but building my own kernel and installing packages without deb is not my thing... tryed it a couple of times... need a teacher =) I wanna learn.. but its hard when ever u got stuck u ask for help.. u get the whole solution.. when u need a good tut or more explaining. 
<libben> ive spent many hours on reading mans.. but thats not easy for a noob either
<nalioth> libben: got a simple solution
<nalioth> libben: "checkinstall"
<libben> whats that?
<libben> program that builds debs from ppls bins ?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> it takes the place of "make install" in teh build process
<nalioth> the debs it makes arent to debian standards, but they make it easy to remove/manipulate
<libben> why aint it debian standards? if it now makes debs =) good q i find it yes =) reading on the authors site right now.
<nalioth> libben: it isnt debian standard, because then it'd be "dpkg-buildpackage"
<libben> now its just dpkg -i
<libben> ?
<libben> so its really no diffrence ill take it.
<nalioth> works the same as a debian standard deb
<nalioth> but aint one
<libben> k
<libben> downloading the azureus tarball file from its homepage.
<libben> think the process was something like, ./configure and make make install something...
<libben> its says what i should do in the readme files? if there is one 
<nalioth> libben: correct
<nalioth> except cursed java programs dont make or compile
<libben> lol
<libben> i just read it now
<libben> lol
<libben> so what this..
<libben> i just extract it,.. and then run their script with ./azuerus?
<libben> if ill understand it correctly
<nalioth> libben: correct
<libben> but when i installed it with the synaptic.. i could just typ azureus in terminal... and hit enter and it would start (err fail to start for me then *smiles*) how do i make this one to the whole system like that?
<ToyMan> hmmm.  what's the command line tool for exploring which packages you have installed?
<libben> dpkg -l
<ToyMan> i'm getting lazy
<ToyMan> to much pointy clicky
<ToyMan> thanks
<libben> better use dpkg -l | grep package
<libben> so u have a faster and clearer view 
<nalioth> libben azureus makes it diffecult
<libben> like dpkg -l | grep sun for all the sun things that is installed
<nalioth> libben: hint /usr/local/bin/   is in your $PATH
<ToyMan> I'm getting all the debian and freebsd pkg commands crossed in my brain...
<libben> nalioth k, thats the path for the whole system... that means what.. what should i do with it ?
<libben> place a shortcut there ?
<nalioth> libben: that is not the path for the whole system. /usr/bin, and /usr/sbin and /bin/ are the systems folders
<nalioth> libben: anything YOU compile, should go in /usr/local/
<libben> k, but i havent compiled azureus.. 
<libben> =)
<libben> and its nothing to compile
<nalioth> i do not recommend this for new users (whomoever may resemble that label)
<nalioth> libben: but i placed my azureus folder inside /usr/local/bin
<libben> yeah, i thaught about that too
<libben> and it worked ?
<nalioth> yes, with some tweaking (see above: azureus makes it diffecult)
<libben> k...
<libben> so i should be happy with a shortcut in menu that just launches the ~./azureus
<nalioth> libben: yes
<libben> time to make a apps folder then and put it in there.
<chx> Linux and nVidia rocks. There is hope that I'll find support for rotated display...
<chx> hi. with xine I get a blue background. googled. Added Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" to xorg.conf. Have GF4MX. What now :) ?
<chx> how can I change on the fly the bit depth? ie without restarting KDE?
<nikkia> gah
<nikkia> i've just spent 3 hours trying to get emacs to handle comments the way i want
<nikkia> what a pointless waste of time
<nalioth> nikkia: pointless?
<nikkia> nalioth: well, i didn't succeed, and its all to avoid typing an extra '*' occasionally
<nalioth> nikkia: the perfection is in the pursuit
<nikkia> nalioth: not when it feels hopeless
<nikkia> what annoys me the most, is i *HAD* this working on my knoppix system, so i know its possible
<nikkia> but that was using 'happycoders' POS emacs scripts
<nalioth> nikkia: so where is the .conf or .rc from teh knoppix box?
<nikkia> and i refuse to install that just for one feature, when it makes so many other things go 'wrong'
<nikkia> nalioth: oh, i have the scripts, just won't install them, problem is finding where in the scripts the comment handling is done
<nikkia> happycoders is a HUGE package of 'developer settings' for emacs
<nikkia> sadly, the bad outweighs the good, IMO
<nalioth> nikkia: :(
<nikkia> one thing the HC stuff does that i really hate, is mark all long lines as 'red for danger'
<nalioth> danger danger?
<nalioth> heh
<nikkia> so you get lines you *can't* break, like literal strings, and they're all red because some asshat at HC thinks thats a bad programming practice
<nalioth> nikkia: wow what a mouth :0
* nalioth knows zilch about emacs or vi or vim or pretty much anything else
<nikkia> nalioth: the issue boils down to this...
<nikkia> i like my comments to be on lines like: "/***"  "* This is a comment" "*" " */"
<nikkia> emacs can auto-indent and format comment blocks, by pressing alt-J instead of return, but the default doesn't put that * in the start of a continued comment line
<nalioth> ok
<nikkia> the situation is made worse given that 'comment' is a totally useless search word on the net
<nikkia> all it does, is matches a trillion useless blogs
<nalioth> nikkia: yes it does
* nalioth wishes he could help, but is clueless 
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> getting somewhere again
<koalah> any problems if I kynaptic gnome?
<nikkia> bingo! got it! :)
<koalah> have ke and dial-up
<koalah> *kde
<nikkia> koalah: no problems, it'll take a while tho
<koalah> how large approx?
* nikkia shrugs
<koalah> lol
<nikkia> somewhere around 50-100MB at a guess
<koalah> if connection drops will it continue where it left off?
<nalioth> koalah: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> koalah: yes, if you lose connection, it will pick back up
<koalah> cool
<nikkia> nalioth: within limits
<nalioth> nikkia: perfection is in the pursuit
<nikkia> nalioth: i don't think apt-get always resumes the current download, but it will resume from the start of the last package, at worst case
<nalioth> nikkia: koalah will not have to d/l all that has gone b4
<nikkia> nalioth: it CAN be a big deal on dialup tho, especially if you have cutoffs
<nikkia> i had to give up on apt-get'ing OOo once for that reason, i couldn't complete one of the packages in the 2hrs before cutoff
<nalioth> nikkia: ouch
<nalioth> koalah: in that case, disrgard "ubuntu-desktop"
<koalah> every 7 hours I drop, along with the annoying randoms :)
<nikkia> nalioth: nah, ubuntu-desktop should be ok
<koalah> it's frustrating to sau the least
<nikkia> if it depends on anything BIG, like OOo, i think kubuntu-desktop has that anyway
<nalioth> koalah: try gnome-desktop-environment
<koalah> k
<nalioth> koalah: i dont belive oOo is tacked onto that
<nikkia> but on dialup, its unlikely you want *all* of gnome and its myriad of small utilities anyway :)
<nalioth> koalah: so what nikkia is saying, is start synaptic and see what your gnome options are
<nalioth> koalah: ubuntu-desktop WILL install oOo and other large things
<koalah> just have kynaptic
<koalah> k
<nikkia> nalioth: basically, yeah, i'm advocating installing the basic gnome packages, then picking and choosing individual stuff, anything else will drive you mad on dialup
<nalioth> koalah: kynaptic, synaptic, same thing
<nalioth> nikkia: understood. did not know koalah was on a small pipe
<nikkia> whooohooo!!
<nikkia> one good thing came out of all my messing with emacs :)
<nikkia> its now made it into my 'most used apps' list on the kde menu :)
<nalioth> nikkia: perfection?
<nikkia> been waiting weeks for that to happen, but sadly, i only start it once or twice a week usually
<nalioth> lots of things don't work the same on ppc kubuntu, i've found
<_mike> Hi, i installed KBFX to change my panel look in KDE...but it doesnt show up in any of my menus
* chx makes a mental note. never use nv instead of nvidia...
<_mike> ...
<chx> i spent hours with X restarting...
<yonkeltron> ok i cannot get k3b to work for some reason
<nalioth> yonkeltron: what errors does it give you?
<yonkeltron> it says i need to run k3bsetup2 but i can't find it like normal and cannot run it from the system
<yonkeltron> i need to burn an iso
<yonkeltron> and i don't have alot of time
<nalioth> yonkeltron: did you try the k3bsetup2 from a terminal?
<hvm> i know this is not actually a linux problem but can someone help me to set up Kontact to send and receive mail properly?
<nalioth> hvm: i'm not familiar with kontact. i use t-bird
<nalioth> hvm: should be fairly simple, what source is your email?
<hvm> uh, gmail
<nalioth> hvm: then log into your gmail account using a browser and there is a walkthrough on setting up your client
<hvm> ok, 10x
<chx> does this http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8674 mean that the bug mentioned herein is fixed in breezy? or is there a way to get a fix for Hoary? "libqt3c102-mt is already the newest version"  and I have exactly the same problem described here.
<nalioth> chx: your bug is still on the loose
<nalioth> chx: you're looking in the "resolution" field
<chx> nalioth: look at the last comment
<chx> please
<chx> I was amazed when I first looked at the rotated screen though. Two thumbs up to nvidia and Linux.
<nalioth> chx: yes i see it, but it is waiting on the pkg maintainer/bug squasher to integrate the fix
<chx> i see... 
<nalioth> chx: when he does, it will be 'resolved'
<chx> though configuring screen rotation requires a pretty solid googling skill
<nalioth> chx: you've lost me on "screen rotation"
<chx> i spent hours to find out that I want to include Option "RandRRotation" "on" in xorg.conf .... 
<chx> nalioth: I have a screen with a native resolution of 1680 x 1050 and you can rotate the screen counterclockwise. X11 RandR extension handles stuff. kcontrol supports it. But you need that line in xorg.conf to work. 
<chx> landscape/portrait orientation change. portrait great for browsing and coding , landscape great for movies.
<nalioth> chx: i have the same resolution screen. are you sayin when you rotate yours, it changes to 1050x1680 ?
<nalioth> or is supposed to?
<nalioth> ah ok
* nalioth is not up on all the fancy stuff
<chx> nalioth: look into kcontrol , peripherals, display , you'll see a bunch of radio buttons in a group called orientation though for you , i guess, most will be disabled
<nalioth> chx: yes, all will be disabled. (am in gnome atm, lol)
<chx> ah, I see. 
<chx> i just checked the 180 degrees rotation. that's fun!
<chx> http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/acer-ferrari_4005wlmi_pro-laptop-4-n2.htm now, this is quite a something. this 15.4" TFT has the same resolution as my 20" Dell...
<nalioth> chx: makes for awful small icons and text, i'd imagine
<nalioth> holy smokes! i think my dell 20" rotates
* nalioth will have to check it out later
<chx> nalioth: 2005FPW -- welcome bro! :)
<nalioth> dell 20
<chx> nalioth: yes but dell sells many 20" LCDs
<nalioth> " was cheaper then the apple cinema display
<chx> nalioth: but otherwise the same as the apple cinema display. yes. that's it :)
<nalioth> holy cow it does rotate
<nalioth> chx: i've got it running out of my powermac
<chx> nalioth: no wonder 'cos the only difference between the apple and the dell display is that dell choosen a backlight which is 50 nit or so lighter
<nalioth> the reason was the $
<chx> http://www.anandtech.com/displays/showdoc.aspx?i=2400&p=2
<nalioth> and dell comes with a 3 year warranty (apple warranty costs extra)
<chx> exactly. I bought mine today for ~ $600 (I am in Hungary) which is way less than the ~$800 - $1000 usual price and the $1500 price Apple asks...
<chx> i have not planned a monitor upgrade 'till Christmas but when I saw a 20" S-IPS panel with 3yrs warranty for 125000 HUF... 
<chx> I hoped I could buy a 19" PVA/MVA for 100 000 HUF ($500 approx). This is way , way better deal. I just check the Gladiator DVD on it and was blown away.
<nalioth> yes, they are nice displays
* nalioth is happy with his
* chx too! 
<jcta> hello I need some help. I just instaled Kubuntu half an hour ago and i can't start Firefox
<crimsun> did you install the 'mozilla-firefox' package?
<Xorlev> Try running it from terminal
<jcta> I get "comand nto found"
<chavo> jcta, kubuntu doesn't come with firefox on a standard install
<crimsun> you need to install the 'mozilla-firefox' package
<jcta> So, I have to install it
<jcta> I'm downloading Firefox with Kynaptic, Tank you
<koalah> how do I change the screen resolution of blackbox?
<chx> anyone tried Adept on Hoary?
<anaccount> hello everyone 
<anaccount> does anyone know where i can obtain a kubuntu/ubuntu package of pyqt?
<nalioth> anaccount: use synaptic
<nalioth> anaccount: or kynaptic
<anaccount> what package though
<nalioth> anaccount: search in synaptic (pkg names and contents) for pyqt
<anaccount> python-qt3 ... is that what I should install
<nalioth> anaccount: yup, sounds good
<anaccount> ill try it
* nalioth doesn't have the memory for each and every pkg
* nalioth loves his synaptic
<anaccount> lol
<anaccount> You need PyQt to use Aero AIO configuration utility
<anaccount> I keep getting that
<anaccount> even though i just installed that package
<anaccount> nalioth still getting the same shitty errors
<nalioth> anaccount: are you trying to run or compile?
<anaccount> i just installed via apt-get
<grill> hello everyone
<anaccount> whats up grill
<nalioth> anaccount: try this one python2.3-qt3
<grill> what are we doing?
<nalioth> anaccount: and this one: (you can have more than one onboard) python2.4-qt3
<nalioth> grill: marrying python to qt
<nalioth> grill: so something will work
<grill> oh :(
<grill> i just installed all the libs and devs
<anaccount> you know ill try the 2.4 one
<anaccount> still get the same shit errors
<anaccount> do I have to restart
<grill> you shouldn't unless it tells you to
<anaccount> im trying to configure a superkaramba module
<grill> what one?
<anaccount> and when i try to configure it it keeps telling me that I need pyqt
<anaccount> aero all in one
<anaccount> for the newest karamba
<anaccount> superkaramba that is
<grill> did you get it from kde.looking?
<anaccount> think so
<anaccount> kde-look
<anaccount> the module is from there
<grill> apt-get has it too have you tried that?
<nalioth> anaccount: a lot of that stuff takes tweaking (other than the stuff avail via the repos)
<anaccount> what takes tweaking
<anaccount> apt get has what grill
<grill> superkaramba
<anaccount> superkaramba in repo is .36
<anaccount> i use .37
<grill> oh okay
<anaccount> what should I do
<anaccount> ?
<grill> i'd do a search on google and see if you can find the dep your missing
<anaccount> its only pyqt
<anaccount> everything else is fine
<chavo> anaccount, try python-qt-dev
<anaccount> got it already
<grill> pyqt-tools?
<anaccount> not that
<chavo> no
<chavo> I built it without that
<chavo> anaccount, python2.4-qt3 ?
<anaccount> got it
<chavo> python2.4 not 2.3 right?
<anaccount> I installed both
<chavo> me too
<chavo> hmmm you've got python2.4-dev correct?
<nalioth> anaccount: since you are using an advanced SK, you probably dont have the libs you need
<nalioth> anaccount: you'll probably have to compile the ones you need
<chavo> I've built 3.7
<anaccount> fuck it
<anaccount> all that work for nothing
<h17m4n> how do I check where kwin-baghira was installed?
<grill> anaccount: you'll get the dep somewhere along the way
<grill> h17m4n: do a file search
<chavo> h17m4n, waht exactly do you need to know?
<nalioth> h17m4n: dpkg -l <pkgname>
<MCCPicky> have just been trying without success to get a swansmart turbo modem up and running in knoppix 3.8, i've given up and am now install kubuntu in the hope that will work
<nalioth> h17m4n: that is an lowercase L not a one
<h17m4n> well I ran sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<h17m4n> it installed
<h17m4n> but it's not in the theme manager
<chavo> h17m4n, baghira is a windeco not a theme
<nalioth> anaccount: what language is that?
<chavo> a theme consists of windeco, style, color scheme, wallpaper, icons, etc.
<chavo> go to Appearance and Themes -> Window Decorations
<h17m4n> windeco? and how do I make it run?
<h17m4n> k
<h17m4n> thx
<chavo> windeco = WIndow Decoration
<h17m4n> wow
<h17m4n> nice I found it
<h17m4n> thx man
<grill> okay i'm off to bed nice meeting ya'll
<yonkeltron> nalioth: SYN
<nalioth> yonkeltron: what?
<yonkeltron> nalioth: i am back...sorry for the delay. i did try to run k3bsetup2 from a terminal along with K3bsetup2
<yonkeltron> it's not installed and not available in the repos
<nalioth> yonkeltron: my k3b runs just fine as installed by apt
<yonkeltron> yeah but i am told that cdrecord doesn't have the proper permissions when i try to burn something and that i should run K3bsetup2 to correct the issue
<yonkeltron> this has happened to me before on debian when first using the system
<yonkeltron> but there was an option to run setup
<nalioth> you installed cdrecord via apt?
<yonkeltron> don't think so
<yonkeltron> i installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<nalioth> yonkeltron: remove cdrecord  and reinstall it
<yonkeltron> sure thing
<yonkeltron> am i purging or just removing?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do a choose a theme for kdm instead of just a wallpaper?
<nalioth> yonkeltron: purging if you like
<BROKEN_LADDER> actually..right now i chose a wallpaper and it won't show up..just a grey background with the login prompt in the middle
<yonkeltron> nalioth: it wants to take out gcombust k3b kubuntu-desktop nautilus-cd-burner ubuntu-desktop as well.....i don't know if that's the best idea
<yonkeltron> maybe i should just dpkg-reconfigure it
<nalioth> yonkeltron: go ahead
<nalioth> yonkeltron: take em all out
<yonkeltron> for real?
<nalioth> yonkeltron: we'll fix it in a minute
<yonkeltron> ok
<yonkeltron> gotcha
<yonkeltron> (new to ubuntu but a veteran of debian)
<nalioth> yonkeltron: ubuntu is debian (in a slightly more friendly package)
<yonkeltron> yeah i am seeing that sorta
<yonkeltron> nalioth: ok mate it's all out
<nalioth> yonkeltron: now install cdrecord (or whatever the file was that was giving you errors)
<yonkeltron> shall i put them all back in or just cdrecord?
<nalioth> try just cdrecord
<yonkeltron> nalioth: testing now
<nalioth> yonkeltron: did it isntall most of that stuff back?
<yonkeltron> nalioth: k3b only
<nalioth> yonkeltron: make sure you have kubuntu- and ubuntu- desktop(s) installed b4 you upgrade to breezy
<frank23> nalioth: why both?
<MCCPicky> unable to open modem (ttys0) swansmart turbo, any help please
<yonkeltron> nalioth: no good.....can't unlock the cd drive
<nalioth> frank23: because yonkeltron had both b4 we ripped em loose
<nalioth> yonkeltron: can you paste the error in #flood or in a pastebin? (let me know which)
<yonkeltron> let me start k3b form a terminal and see what comes up
<yonkeltron> nalioth: it will be in #flood
<nalioth> yonkeltron: that's pretty weird
<nalioth> yonkeltron: what does your sources.list look like?
<yonkeltron> ummm
<yonkeltron> shall i paste it?
<nalioth> please do
<yonkeltron> pasted
<nalioth> yonkeltron: i'm out of my league here
<nalioth> yonkeltron: a trip to #ubuntu is in the works for you
<froggy25> i need some help here plz
<nalioth> froggy25: ask
<froggy25> does anyone know how to set up pearpc
<froggy25> on here
<froggy25> i have mac os 10.4 tiger
<froggy25> and i want to try it out
<froggy25> so do you know how to set it up
<froggy25> i just need to get started
<h17m4n> pearpc?
<froggy25> its a mac emulator for windows and linux
<h17m4n> ohh
<h17m4n> !pearpc
<ubotu> h17m4n: No idea
<froggy25> great!
<froggy25> even the great ubotu has no idea
<nalioth> !info pearpc
<ubotu> pearpc: (Architecture-independent PowerPC platform emulator), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.3.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 301 kB, Installed size: 812 kB
<froggy25> cool
<froggy25> how did you do that nalioth
<froggy25> !info pearpc
<ubotu> pearpc: (Architecture-independent PowerPC platform emulator), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.3.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 301 kB, Installed size: 812 kB
<froggy25> cool
<froggy25> !info limewire
<froggy25> just trying something out
<froggy25> thats all
<froggy25> so back to topic
<froggy25> can anyone help me here
<h17m4n> !limewire
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire ; or for a gtk-based P2P client that runs on the Gnutella network, try gtk-gnuttela
<froggy25> oh
<froggy25> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<froggy25> thats so sweet
<h17m4n> does anyone use Kubuntu Package Menu?
<froggy25> i dont know 
<froggy25> if i do
<froggy25> actually
<h17m4n> it's an addon
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> how do i get it
<h17m4n> allows you to right click deb packages and install them
<frank23> how do I browse for samba shares on my network?
<h17m4n> if you find out, tell me
<froggy25> ok
<h17m4n> Kubuntu Package Menu: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<h17m4n> small feature, but nice
<froggy25> hold on h17m4n
<froggy25> i got it
<thoreauputic>  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> sorry
<froggy25> thanks thoreauputic
<froggy25> i had it handled though
<froggy25> thank you h17m4n for mentioning that
<froggy25> is there one for rpm files too
<froggy25> or do it still extract the deb file from them
<froggy25> and right click
<froggy25> and install
<h17m4n> np :)
<h17m4n> for rpm files
<h17m4n> they're for redhat
<h17m4n> deb are for debian based distros
<h17m4n> but you could use alien to convert an rpm to deb
<h17m4n> !alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<froggy25> yeah i use that
<froggy25> alot
<h17m4n> cool
<froggy25> but now i dont have to
<froggy25> i guess
<froggy25> ive been doing the dpkg -i filename.deb
<froggy25> route
<froggy25> its tiresome
<froggy25> you know
<froggy25> is there any other addons at all that i should know about
<hater2win> hey guys
<Spudchat> is there a keyboard command to lock the session?
<froggy25> spudchat:  i dont think so
<Spudchat> k thx
<froggy25> spudchat:  if there was you would set it up in the kde menu editor
<hater2win> how do i apply i theme? i know i need a qt package but which one?
<nalioth> alien is good, but try to find whatever it is in the ubuntu repos first
<froggy25> i do nalioth
<froggy25> but i use it for like when i installed limewire
<froggy25> hater2win:  is that theme a tar.bz2 file
<h17m4n> well
<h17m4n> you could install limewire from apt-get
<froggy25> really
<froggy25> well i already have it
<froggy25> i got it from limewire.com
<hater2win> froggy25: yes i think so
<froggy25> well check it
<froggy25> hater2win
<froggy25> and if i dont install then its not a theme package for kde
<froggy25> where did you get it,  hater2win
<hater2win> froggy25:  yes it is a tar.bz2
<hater2win> got it from kde-look.org
<froggy25> well go into your control center
<froggy25> its in your k menu
<froggy25> go to appearance
<froggy25> and then to theme manager
<froggy25> once youre there 
<froggy25> click on install new theme
<froggy25> and find that theme package
<froggy25> and hit ok
<hater2win> ah nice nice
<hater2win> now how do i install window decorations
<hater2win> tar.bz2 also
<froggy25> what window decorations do you want
<hater2win> its called softcrystal
<hater2win> i already downloaded it
<froggy25> ok hold on
<hater2win> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330
<hater2win> theres the link
<froggy25> oh do you want it to look like window xp
<hater2win> well
<nalioth> use xpde for a windows look
<hater2win> i just want that one
<nalioth> xpde is a desktop
<froggy25> do you know how to find synaptic in your k menu
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> i have synaptic
<froggy25> go to it
<froggy25> and look for baghira
<froggy25> thats much cooler then this
<froggy25> its a mac os x theme
<froggy25> i have it 
<froggy25> my desktop looks completely like a mac
<hater2win> heh, well yes thats all fun and nice but how about the soft crystal one?
<froggy25> i think you'll have to install it by source
<froggy25> windows decorations doesnt have an installer on it
<h17m4n> froggy25: how do you change the menubar?
<h17m4n> I got baghira too
<hater2win> yeh, i know the command but i just dont know the pack for qt that i need
<h17m4n> want the menu to match it
<froggy25> what color theme are u using with baghira
<froggy25> brushed metal?
<h17m4n> yeah
<froggy25> ill tell you what i did
<froggy25> i went online
<froggy25> and found a picture of itunes
<froggy25> and copied a piece of the brushed metal off of it
<froggy25> and put it into kolourpaint
<h17m4n> and set it as the menus background?
<froggy25> yep
<h17m4n> cool
<froggy25> and stretched it out
<froggy25> now it matches the rest
<froggy25> how do you have the bottom bar looking
<h17m4n> what about a matching icon set... you got one or is it default?
<h17m4n> right now I just have the original one
<froggy25> kde-look.org
<h17m4n> I installed baghira like 30 mins ago
<froggy25> i have the cursors for mac os jaguar
<froggy25> i got them from kdelook also
<froggy25> hold on h17
<h17m4n> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=2242
<froggy25> yeah that will work
<froggy25> looks like them
<froggy25> i have a mac
<froggy25> but its broke
<froggy25> so i make this look like it
<froggy25> that theme should work
<froggy25> as long as its a tar.bz2 file
<h17m4n> my cousin had a imac... and he was about to trash it
<froggy25> really
<froggy25> why
<h17m4n> I dunno if he did.. he didn't have the installation disks
<froggy25> hell i need one
<froggy25> i have the install disks
<froggy25> for tiger
<h17m4n> someone else gave it to him cos it was messed up, and that person lost the disk set
<froggy25> what was wrong with it
<froggy25> what type of mac was it
<h17m4n> it seemed like someone messed with the system files
<froggy25> i had a imac g4
<froggy25> oh
<h17m4n> it wouldn't access the net
<h17m4n> all it would do is play cds and thats it
<froggy25> yeah he needed to reinstall it
<h17m4n> or install linux :)
<froggy25> hell couldnt he have got it off of limewire or something
<froggy25> yeah he could have installed ubuntu
<h17m4n> well he's a complete noob
<froggy25> i have tiger
<froggy25> and i got it off of limewire
<h17m4n> not just a mac noob.... but a complete computer noob
<froggy25> and its real
<froggy25> oh
<h17m4n> cool
<froggy25> i saw a g3 imac
<froggy25> at a pawn shop
<froggy25> the other day
<h17m4n> tiger is the last one right?
<froggy25> yeah
<froggy25> the mac was 250 dollars
<froggy25> and i live in alabama
<h17m4n> 250?
<froggy25> yeah
<h17m4n> hmm
<froggy25> people down here dont use macs
<h17m4n> and he got it free
<froggy25> yeah
<froggy25> i want that g3 mac
<froggy25> he had everything
<froggy25> for 250
<froggy25> thats crazy
<h17m4n> I'm not a mac user.. i've always owned x86 machines... and an amd64 now
<froggy25> really
<pussfeller> why didnt you buy it
<h17m4n> but I would want to own a mac
<nalioth>  macs are coolness
<froggy25> i dont have the money yet
<froggy25> i cant work
<pussfeller> macs are run by a dude who is just as powermad as bill gates
<nalioth> think of it like this: most mac users dont have to worry about weird hardware configurations
<h17m4n> mac are sleek
<froggy25> or viruses
<froggy25> apple wont give out their source codes
<h17m4n> Eddie Jobs
<froggy25> who can make a virus without that
<h17m4n> or something like that
<pussfeller> apple is sue crazy as well
<h17m4n> right?
<froggy25> do you have a problem with apple pussfeller
<froggy25> yeah h
<froggy25> no 
<pussfeller> not really, i just dont get all the geek love
<froggy25> steve jobs
<kingfish600> is breezy out on kubuntu to?
<froggy25> is apple ceo
<h17m4n> steve jobs yeah
<froggy25> no
<pussfeller> i do plan on buying an ipod tho
<froggy25> breezy wont be out till october
<froggy25> i have one
<h17m4n> x86 macs... hmm
<froggy25> they are sweet
<kingfish600> testing it now
<pussfeller> do they skip when you jog
<froggy25> no
<kingfish600> i'm downloading colony 4
<froggy25> they dont skip at all
<pussfeller> even the hd based ones?
<froggy25> nope
<froggy25> hd dont make them
<froggy25> apple does
<froggy25> hp has their name on it
<froggy25> thats all
<pussfeller> hard drive vs flash based
<h17m4n> no
<pussfeller> is wht i mean by hd
<froggy25> hard drive
<h17m4n> he means the hard disk
<froggy25> more space
<froggy25> mine is 40 gb
<pussfeller> yeah, the ipods vs the shuffles, at least till this new one came out
<froggy25> 10,000 songs
<froggy25> can go on there
<pussfeller> i was gonna get a shuffle cause i figure it wouldnt skip and its so tiny
<pussfeller> but now these new ones are fetching
<froggy25> get a mini
<h17m4n> and you spent 10,000 usd on songs?
<pussfeller> heh
<froggy25> no
<froggy25> i dont buy my songs
<froggy25> i dont even have a credit card
<usrx> mini is being replaced
<h17m4n> you borrow samples :)
<pussfeller> call the RIAA
<pussfeller> !!
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<ubotu> I guess ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<usrx> ipod nano
<froggy25> i have limewire
<froggy25> remember
<pussfeller> the bots reveal themselves
<froggy25> and i dont care if the RIAA knows
<froggy25> either
<h17m4n> !mac
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, h17m4n
<usrx> http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/
<froggy25> you dont download your music from p2p
<pussfeller> emule is the shizzle for whole albums and collections....
<froggy25> i use bit torrent
<froggy25> for whole albums
<h17m4n> wow nice
<froggy25> i can get a whole album 
<froggy25> which is from70 mb to 150 mb
<froggy25> in about 30 minutes
<froggy25> if there alot of seeders on there
<froggy25> does anyone else use bit torrent
<pussfeller> all the time
<h17m4n> well I had a cable connection that let me download the iso of a whole disk in 22 mins
<froggy25> cool
<pussfeller> but mostly for anime and manga these days
<froggy25> cool
<frank23> this is pretty offtopic... 
<h17m4n> emule is nice
<froggy25> i get my episodes of entourage with bit torrent
<pussfeller> mldonkey works pretty good too
<froggy25> whats up frank
<froggy25> no one else is chatting
<froggy25> if someone would start a kde topic up
<froggy25> we would be chatting about that
<froggy25> you know
<marndt> Hi all, I'm not familar with kubuntu...I just installed it tonight after getting sick of Gnome
<froggy25> ok
<frank23> no the problem is p2p use to download illegally
<froggy25> marndt
<pussfeller> you made a wise choise marndt 
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> well guys 
<marndt> I've successfully configured my wlan0 card via ndiswrapper
<h17m4n> IMO kde looks much better
<h17m4n> and is easier
<froggy25> lets stop talking illegally 
<froggy25> i guess
<marndt> however, when I go to the control center things are grayed-out after I select Administration Mode
<froggy25> did you install all of the packages for kde marndt
<frank23> marndt: kcontrol is pretty inconsistent. try sudo kcontrol to start it
<froggy25> in synaptics
<froggy25> marndt
<h17m4n> press the K, Run Command, Click Options, check Run as Different User, Username: root Password: yourpass, and type synaptic in the command
<marndt> froggy25, I'm not sure if I installed all of the packages for kde...how do I check?
<froggy25> you have to go into administration mode
<marndt> frank23, I will try that
<froggy25> become the root user
<h17m4n> marndt, try what I told you
<froggy25> thats why it is greyed out
<h17m4n> that's the best way
<froggy25> become the root
<h17m4n> no
<froggy25> what
<h17m4n> run synaptic as root
<froggy25> no
<pussfeller> its greyed out, not because he is missing packages, but because he is not authorized, as that user, to messs with those settings
<frank23> anyone know of a music player for kde that can play from a samba share?
<froggy25> thats what i just said
<h17m4n> yeah
<froggy25> i dont know frank
<pussfeller> any player will 
<h17m4n> the easiest way is to Run Command as root
<usrx> smbmount...
<froggy25> is usrx a bot
<usrx> hah
<pussfeller> its mounted as a directory somewhere in your tree, you should have access to it
<usrx> nope
<chavo> just use smb:\
<frank23> ok... yeah I haven't mounted the smb share
<froggy25> oh
<froggy25> sorry usrx
<usrx> np
<chavo> frank23, just use smb:/ in the opeb dialog or konq
<froggy25> frank do you also have a windows computer as well
<pussfeller> i dont know how the gui tools work for samba, i just put it in fstab manually
<pussfeller> smb:/ in konqy wont mount it
<h17m4n> lol marndt, I just realized I told you the wrong thing.... it's because I'm used to running synaptic that way so much.... just type kcontrol in the command box
<chavo> no need to mount it, just put smb:/server/share in konq
<h17m4n> if you run if from a terminal, if you close the terminal, it gets closed too
<chavo> that's smb://server/share
<frank23> chavo: that doesn't work for Juk for wxample
<froggy25> i just put that in chavo, and i got an error
<froggy25> possibly a bug
<chavo> yeah me too,
<froggy25> wonder why
<chavo> all my music on my linux box, so I never tried to do that
<frank23> I'm sure if I mounted the samba share somewhere it would work fine
<chavo> frank23, yes
<froggy25> have you tried to go into konq and hitting networks
<froggy25> and hitting add a network folder
<froggy25> if you dont know how to configure that 
<froggy25> you can find out how on the web
<froggy25> because i have no idea how frank
<froggy25> do you think that would work, chavo
<chavo> hmm kaffeine works over network
<frank23> froggy25: I'm sure I can find it, I just haven't looked yet
<froggy25> but i think that would work
<froggy25> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=streaming+music+with+samba&sm=Yahoo%21+Search&fr=FP-tab-web-t&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8
<frank23> chavo: Yes I know I'm using kaffeine now, but I would like to set up an audio player that can manage the whole collection and everything
<froggy25> try this link frank
<hater2win> does ANYBODY know the package you need for window decorations?
<froggy25> windows decorations at kde-look.org
<pussfeller> just mount it and you wont have any problems after that
<froggy25> find any of them
<froggy25> you have to install it manually
<pussfeller> i dont know the kubuntu way to do that
<froggy25> to do what
<pussfeller> mount smb sahres 
<froggy25> oh
<froggy25> i dont either
<froggy25> i dont need to
<froggy25> have no use with that
<pussfeller> maybe if you plug in the u/p in the kcontrol network shares thing, it sticks them in /mnt automatically or something
<frank23> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba this should hel[p
<pussfeller> i was really disgusted to find that XP wont let you put a pass on shares
<pussfeller> how cheap can you get
<froggy25> yeah
<pussfeller> well xp home
<_marndt> hi people, i ran Control Center via Shell using: sudo kcontrol
<froggy25> no dude
<_marndt> when, I attempt to activate my wlan0, it deactivates immediately
<froggy25> go to kcontrol
<froggy25> and go to system admin
<frank23> _marndt: I never could enable wireless using kcontrol, I always had errors like yours
<froggy25> and look at the bottom close to defaults
<froggy25> click on administrator mode
<froggy25> and put your password in
<frank23> _marndt: my solution was to install gnome-system-tools and use network-admin
<froggy25> and click on ok
<froggy25> that should work _marndt
<frank23> froggy25: that didn't work for me either
<froggy25> really
<froggy25> it does for me
<frank23> froggy25: kcontrol is buggy
<froggy25> get system setting from synaptics
<froggy25> thats a addon
<froggy25> looks like system preferences on mac
<froggy25> thats what i mainly use
<froggy25> but you know what
<_marndt> so do a sudo apt-get install what?
<froggy25> hold on
<_marndt> by the way, you guys are great...much better than #ubuntu
<pussfeller> so does ndiswrapper work for you guys
<froggy25> put apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<froggy25> is that what you wanted
<froggy25> with sudo at the beginning
<froggy25> or just su
<nalioth> froggy25: sudo is safer
<froggy25> oh
<froggy25> i use su
<frank23> froggy25: I don't have that package available, kde-systemsettings
<froggy25> umm
<chavo> frank23, mounting the share works for me
<_marndt> I receive an error that states the package couldn't be found
<froggy25> frank, you need backports in your repositories to get that
<_marndt> pussfeller, it worked for me
<froggy25> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<pussfeller> i would just use what frank said, the gnome thing
<h17m4n> froggy25: check this one out: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23535
<pussfeller> or not
<froggy25> sweet one h
<pussfeller> su and sudo are the same, in this context
<froggy25> they are
<froggy25> i tried this once
<froggy25> baghira with kxdocker
<froggy25> kxdocker is a piece of crap
<froggy25> makes my computer freeze up
<pussfeller> yeah i never had much luck with those things
<pussfeller> i got an old computer too and dont need all the eye candy
<froggy25> h17m4n: man that is so sweet
<_marndt> I added the respository, but when I type: sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings, the package cannot be found
<froggy25> umm
<froggy25> i dont know then
<h17m4n> yeah it is. I hope they make a tar.gz of it... I don't want to go into CVS
<froggy25> i trying to use one of the icons for system settings on my upper bar
<froggy25> on the left side 
<froggy25> ok now i have a problem
<froggy25> i have the desktop menu bar on
<froggy25> and i added an application to it to move to the left side
<froggy25> the icon is distorted
<froggy25> i need it to look like it should look 
<froggy25> how do i do that
<_marndt> someone mentioned the gnome system settings
<_marndt> how could I install the gnome system settings?
<froggy25> hey i have to go my gf imed me
<froggy25> i be back later
<h17m4n> what system settings?
<pussfeller> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<pussfeller> man... gnome just got a menu editor!
<pussfeller> im switching like now
<nalioth> pussfeller: just now? i thought smeg has been around a while
<pussfeller> i just read on slashdot that a new version of gnome included that, and i couldnt resist
<pussfeller> i know what they were trying to accomplish and i give them the props
<hater2win> whats the package uninstall command?
<nalioth> hater2win: use kynaptic and mark it for removal
<hater2win> know the command though
<nalioth> hater2win: in a terminal: "sudo apt-get remove <pkgname>"
<hater2win> ty
<hater2win> nalioth: do you know how to make something work with the command line
<hater2win> if i install azureus
<hater2win> how do i make it run just by typing in azureus
<nalioth> you cd into the azureus directory and type ./azureus
<lwizardl> hi
<hater2win> nalioth: ty
<lwizardl> can someone tell me what i need to do to mount a ntfs partition as readible in kubuntu? i have my drivers for nvidia graphics, and nforce on it
<nalioth> !tell lwizardl about ntfs
<nalioth> lwizardl: ubotu sends love
<lwizardl> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> lwizardl: np
<marndt> I'm out of ideas to get my wlan0 activated
<marndt> can anyone help?
<marndt> hello?
<nalioth> marndt: ask in #ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the deal with these .desktop files that i download from kde-look.org?
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are only 1kb and can't be displayed by kdm
<BROKEN_LADDER> are they links to pics on the web?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: no, .desktop files tell your DM how to display things
<BROKEN_LADDER> then how can i click on it in kdm manager and see a picture?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: open it with a txt editor and see what it is supposed to do
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just did.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nothing
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a regular .desktop file.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it names an image that isn't on my computer per search.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: then back to kde-look to get it
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it's displaying.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can see the picture in kdm manager.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where is that picture coming from?
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, you're nick is very distracting, I'd try to help but I can't concentrate on what you're typing
<BROKEN_LADDER> my nick is making it hard to read my text?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't believe it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to make Konquerer keep my display settings so it is altways in detail view?
<chavo> looks like you're screaming for attention
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, set up your view just how you like and save a profile
<chavo> it should remember your view settings though
<BROKEN_LADDER> profile?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it always goes back to ridiculous icon view.
<BROKEN_LADDER> especially in those little file windows that pop up when saving and choosing background images and such.
<chavo> open / save windows don't seem to be saving for me either, I always use icon view anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't figure out how to change the view now.
<chavo> view -> view mode
<chavo> in konq
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see anything labeled "view"
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..duh.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i keep forgetting that the menu is at the top
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just stopped using gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde is finally good enough to make me sacrifice looks for quality.
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, it's so ugly http://2sdw.com/images/09-07-dirty.jpg
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> with a lot of tweaking kde can look decent
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, that's a great example of how tacky looking kde is.
<chavo> tacky how?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like poor color choice, over-done icons...
<nalioth> ratpoison is the best <snort>
<chavo> poor color choice? I chose them myself
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno..it just doesn't look nice and clean.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it doesn't have that sleek minimalistic modern look.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like how the newer gnome icons look so soft and colorful, but not too cartoonish.
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos had the best icons though.
<chavo> well I think those icons are great, I didn't like them at first but they fit with any color scheme
<chavo> there's also a port of the gperfection icon set at kde-look.org
<chavo> you know you can change your icons right?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have changed my icons.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just didn't know i could use gperfection2
<BROKEN_LADDER> i actually found a pretty sweet icon set for kde.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lemme show you a screenshot dude.
<Parisi> How is kubuntu compared to standard Ubuntu in terms of performance?
<Parisi> As in responsiveness
<chavo> for me kde is way faster
<Parisi> I see.
<Parisi> I dont really like Gnome to begin with.
<nalioth> Parisi: it's all in the tuning
<Parisi> But i havent tried Kub yet
<Parisi> I am just using KDE under Freebsd and its fast as ***
<Parisi> I'll try Kun anyways
<BROKEN_LADDER> Parisi kubuntu isn't going to be different.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just a different desktop environment.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mainly it will look and feel different.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i prefer kde after using gnome for years.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just switched to kde.
<Parisi> Heh.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can't even configure your menu in gnome.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the one pain of kde is however, it won't recognize my "multi-media" keys.
<Parisi> gnome is not intuitive at all
<BROKEN_LADDER> for shortcuts and stuff.
<Parisi> I see.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think it is very intuitive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think kde takes a lot of figuring out.  it feels more like windows in structure, but you can tweak it so much.  configurability is what makes it so good.
<Parisi> Well, you've used it for years '[
<BROKEN_LADDER> true..but i always thought it just made sense.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyway, how can i set a profile in konquerer to be my default one?
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, you can get your multimedia keys to work
<Parisi> Perhaps because i do come from a windows background from the most part.
<Parisi> I'll brb
<BROKEN_LADDER> chavo how?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> in gnome they Just Worked
<BROKEN_LADDER> to borrow a term from M$
<nalioth> from apple?
<BROKEN_LADDER> whatever
<hater2win> does anybody know the qt3 package that I need to use different window decorations?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i haven't used a proprietary operating system since beos.
<BROKEN_LADDER> chavo ??
<nalioth> hater2win: which package is called for?
<hater2win> http://pastebin.com/357717
<hater2win> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/357717
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, open up the kmix window and right click the volume slider
<chavo> then click configure shortcuts
<nalioth> hater2win: you need your kde -dev pkg(s)
<hater2win> what are those?
<BROKEN_LADDER> word
<BROKEN_LADDER> kmix?
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<BROKEN_LADDER> me?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sound is working fine dude.
<nalioth> hater2win: open synaptic and search for "-dev"   in the results scroll to the "k" section
<nalioth> hater2win: look for kde(something)-dev
<hater2win> hmm, kk sec
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, configure the shortcuts for your keyboard there dude
<chavo> man I'm not going to help you anymore
<hater2win> nalioth: there is a whole bunch of kde(stuff) -dev s
<nalioth> hater2win: lemme look
<nalioth> hater2win: kde-base-dev, kde-devel, kdelibs4-dev  should take care of it
<hater2win> nalioth: ty
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i get gperfection2 for kde?
<hater2win> nalioth: thanks alot, it works like a charm
<hater2win> whats the make install cleaner command?
<hater2win> make install clean?
<nalioth> hater2win: np
<hater2win> clean install?
<nalioth> hater2win: well, in the future, use "checkinstall" rather than "make install"
<nalioth> checkinstall will make a deb for easy system maintenance
<hater2win> heh yeah i just realized that right now
<nalioth> and the "make clean" will take the source code back to the point of when you unpacked it
<hater2win> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> believe me, checkinstall is a blessing
<hater2win> i bet
<nalioth> howdy
<aftertaf> hi all.....
<nalioth> aftertaf: you overslept
<aftertaf> mornfall, another sigsegv to post backtrace... what's the site again?
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> nah, i tried doing things before i logged on. bad idea too!
<aftertaf> hmpf i wanna throw a little web site together, but i can't ftp to my homepage to upload: damn http proxy :/
<mornfall> aftertaf: bugs.kde.org by now :)
<libben> nalioth awake allready ? =)
<nalioth> libben: i am awake all night CST
<libben> ooh so u havent got any sleep yet =)
<libben> just woke up from our session last nite
<libben> and still azureus wont run =(... 
<nalioth> i wake up around 4pm CST US, and am awake until 5 or 6 the next morning
<libben> dont get it really. done everything right.
<nalioth> libben: have you tried starting it from the terminal?
<libben> yes
<libben> and it never pops up
<libben> it just stalls and never says a thing.
<libben> http://pastebin.com/357748
<libben> thats the output from a ps fux | grep azu
<mornfall> --> work
<mornfall> laters
<nalioth> libben: what kind of java did you install?
<nalioth> libben: what does "java --version" return to you?
<libben> nalioth when i type it like u do... it tells me virtual java machine could not be created.
<libben> if i do it with just one -version
<libben> it pops up
<libben> java version "1.5.0_04"
<libben> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05)
<libben> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_04-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<nalioth> i dont understand why azureus wont start
<nalioth> delete your ~/.azureus and the azureus folder 
<nalioth> re download it and try again
<libben> now i have azureus installed from synaptic... 
<jimmy_neutron> hi
<jimmy_neutron> anybody knows how i can start kbootsplash after installing it?
<nalioth> libben: remove it with synaptic
<nalioth> libben: had this problem earlier today
<libben> ive allready removed it completly... now im downloading tarball from az.sf site
<nalioth> good show
<libben> http://pastebin.com/357752
<libben> nalioth ?
<nalioth> yes?
<libben> pastebin
<nalioth> still not working?
<libben> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process.
<libben> just got that line =)
<libben> from terminal
<aftertaf> ok mornfall 
<Red_Bullet> h1
<Red_Bullet> can i start repos in Kynaptic
<Red_Bullet> ?
<aftertaf> hi... wahat do you mean by 'start' repos ?
<Red_Bullet> ee
<Red_Bullet> i would to 
<Red_Bullet> start xfce 
<Red_Bullet> to my kubuntu
<Red_Bullet> but i didn't know how
<Red_Bullet> and i ask in #ubuntu
<jimmy_neutron> ./configure says "Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. please check your installation" <-- which package is missing?
<Red_Bullet> but they tell me how to do in ubuntu
<libben> with synaptic ill guess ? =)
<Red_Bullet> and in ubuntu i must first start repositories
<nalioth> jimmy_neutron: your qt dev librarys are missing
<chavo> he needs to add repos I'm guessing
<Red_Bullet> yes they tell me how to do with synpatic
<jimmy_neutron> hmmm, are these the ones qt-*-dev?
<Red_Bullet> but i haven't synaptic i have kynaptic
<aftertaf> Red_Bullet:  installsynaptic ;)
<Red_Bullet> aftertaf,  how
<chavo> Red_Bullet, apt-get install synaptic
<chavo> sudo of course
<aftertaf> chavo:  of course ;)
<nalioth> jimmy_neutron: correct
<Red_Bullet> ooo 10x
<Red_Bullet> :)
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<chavo> Red_Bullet, apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt also
<chavo> then synaptic will look like your KDE apps
<chavo> any gnome app will
<Red_Bullet> sudo apt-get install gtk2....
<Red_Bullet> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<chavo> yes
<Red_Bullet> k
<hater2win> jimmy_neutron:  what are you trying to install?
<chavo> as long as your not running synaptic already
<jimmy_neutron> kbootsplash
<hater2win> try doing this
<jimmy_neutron> you know where the KDE headers are? (configure requires the path as prefix)
<hater2win> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<hater2win> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<hater2win> <head>
<hater2win> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<hater2win> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<hater2win> </head>
<hater2win> <body>
<hater2win> <pre>
<hater2win> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3</pre></body>
<nalioth> jimmy_neutron: kdelibs4-dev, kde-devel and kdebase-dev
<hater2win> </html>
<hater2win> bah
<hater2win> fux
<hater2win> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3</pre></body>
<hater2win> that
<hater2win> jimmy_neutron:  ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3
<hater2win> ok that one
<hater2win> lol
<nalioth> hater2win: why are you pasting in here?
<jimmy_neutron> hater2win: nope, still same error
<chavo> ./configure -prefix /usr
<jimmy_neutron> k
<hater2win> nalioth: i have put it in a document file to help me remember commands i use for certain things, i didnt think it would paste a million lines like that
<nalioth> jimmy_neutron: if you are going to compile your own stuff, you need dev librarys for all you are gonna develop for
<jimmy_neutron> kk,...
<nalioth> jimmy_neutron: i sent you the files you need, (may need more, but try those first)
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<chavo> yeah you need kde-libs and kde-base devel packages also
<nalioth> chavo: read ^^^^
<libben> nalioth http://pastebin.com/357761
<nalioth> libben: killall java_swt
<libben> no process killed
<nalioth> libben: i'm lost 
<libben> m2
<libben> well of to work anyway =) 
<libben> ill take another shot at it when ill get home again.
<libben> later.
<libben> thxs for the help
<nalioth> be safe
<yonkeltron> http://www.lane.ca/images/steve_ballmer.jpg
<mornfall> woof woof
<hater2win> lol
<mornfall> so old...
<Red_Bullet> how can i activate my tv-out to G-force 4 
<mornfall> pray
<mornfall> :-)
<hater2win> i just plugged in my USB Drive, how do I get linux to recognize it?
<chavo> hater2win, should be recognized
<hater2win> where would it be?
<hater2win> i checked storage devices
<hater2win> nothing
<BlankB> hater2win: does it show up when you do: lsusb
<hater2win> BlankB: yes
<hater2win> bus 005 device 005
<BlankB> it should show up under "media:/"
<hater2win> nothing, just my HDs
<BlankB> have you hit reload (F5) since the media:/ is opened?
<hater2win> several times
<BlankB> does dmesg show anything useful?
<hater2win> what would i be looking for?
<BlankB> something that says something about your drive.
<BlankB> you can paste the output of "dmesg | tail" to here http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<hater2win> http://blankb.pastebin.com/357769
<BlankB> hater2win: also send me a copy of lsusb to the pastebin.
<hater2win> BlankB: alright sec
<hater2win> BlankB: http://blankb.pastebin.com/357773
<hater2win> thats all that came from that command
<BlankB> what about the lsusb
<hater2win> http://blankb.pastebin.com/357776   <-- lsub
<BlankB> I dont see 0781 in rgrep -i "0781" /etc/hotplug/*
<BlankB> could mean that hot plug doesnt recognize it.
<hater2win> what can i do about that?
<BlankB> I dont know much about hotplug. I can tell you how to mount it manually (that is if its recognized)
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> how to mount manually?
<BlankB> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbmemcard   (this assumes that the device is recognized as /dev/sda1 and that the folder /mnt/usbmemcard exists.)
<hater2win> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<hater2win> not recognizing it
<BlankB> I would gess that it is just not recognized by the system.
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> any ideas?
<aftertaf> !info screem
<ubotu> screem: (A GNOME website development environment), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.12.1-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2158 kB, Installed size: 8280 kB
<BlankB> h2w: doing a google for "(ubuntu | kubuntu) SanDisk  Cruzer Mini" doesnt seem too helpful.  
<hater2win> yeh
<hater2win> its got a fat partition
<hater2win> matter any?
<BlankB> nope.
<BlankB> It should work. I get the feeling from reading a pages that its just not well supported. 8(
<hater2win> mleh
<BlankB> someone who has more experience with hotplug and usb might be able to get it to work.
<hater2win> yeh
<hater2win> modprobe sd_mod
<hater2win> how do i downgrade my udev?
<hater2win> gtg
<hater2win> night all
<hater2win> BlankB: thanks for all the help
* [ITA] MisterX is away: va a giocare a Unreal Tournament 2004
<Almindor> what do you guys use for service configuration? you do it manualy?
<nalioth> service configurations?
<Almindor> rcs
<Almindor> what boots what get's killed
<Almindor> I miss a good gui config tool for this in most linuces
<nalioth> Almindor: come over to #ubuntu and ask (more folks awake)
<Almindor> oh btw, I'm on breezy and I get consolefont setup error on boot(I know it's beta)
<Almindor> it doesn't brake anything but I'd like to find out whats wrong..
<nalioth> Almindor: i'm not on breezy (it's still broken)
<Almindor> well it works :)
<Almindor> I got it from ISO not by updating
<Almindor> (updating broke everything here so I reinstalled from breezy ISO)
<Almindor> the new bootsplash is kinda cool, altho still only "ubuntu" :)
<Almindor> everything works tip-top except that consolefont BUt IIRC I had the same problem with 5.04
<Almindor> perhaps it has something to do with my locale being sk
<nalioth> Almindor: if it persists across versions, then yes it isn't a bug in the software per se
<Almindor> I got a feeling it's a script-bug
<Almindor> there's something about "t_kernel_font" so ether the script refers to old stuff or kernel broke something
<nalioth> perhaps so
<GNAM> what about breeze betas?
<GNAM> (kubuntu)
* Almindor is on one
<Almindor> there are ISOs, I was lucky perhaps, people say breezy is broken but this ones works like a breeze :D
<nalioth> GNAM: www.distrowatch.com   look for ubuntu colony-4
<Almindor> there are "kubuntu" breezy iso's too
<Almindor> less known
<Almindor> but I didn't save the bookmark as I reinstalled :(
<nalioth> Almindor: well enlighten GNAM 
<Almindor> GNAM, for me everything works smoothly, but since people say it's still broken it might be that your configuration will not work
<Almindor> GNAM, I have kde, nvidia, eclipse, java, and lots of funky stuff working no prob
<Almindor> GNAM, only problem I have is an "general consolefont error" on boot
<Almindor> but it doesn't affect anything
<Almindor> oh and I'm also localized
<Almindor> works too except fonts
<Almindor> I had to snatch windows fonts, the ones with kubuntu don't support slovak
<GNAM> do you use synaptic or kynapic?
<Almindor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20050908/
<Almindor> kynaptic
<nalioth> GNAM: kynaptic is kinda default with kubuntu, but use what you like
<Almindor> only problem I have, and it's in all KDE using linuces is kdesu sometimes get's stuck
<Almindor> I guess it's a KDE bug
<nalioth> yes, i prefer console in KDE
<nalioth> for my apt-get work
<aftertaf> GNAM:  there'll soon be adept to use on kde, native ;)
<Riddell> does any willing tester have amd64 or powerpc?
<seaLne> Riddell: i'll see if i ahve time to switch hd in a mac and test it, when is the preview out?
<Riddell> seaLne: ISO build should finish in about an hour 
<Riddell> would be wonderful if you could test it
<seaLne> k
<nikkia> i'm starting to think there's nothing more boring than trawling thru java profiler output
<Riddell> seaLne: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20050908.1/breezy-install-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> seaLne: get that tested (and the live when it appears) and I'll owe you lots of beer
<Riddell> testers wanted for the rest too: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20050908.1/
<hettar> can you upgrade via apt successfully ?
<Riddell> hettar: should be able to
<flaviu> how can I see the flash images on a web page?
<aftertaf> flaviu:  you can install a flash plugin with apt
<aftertaf> or synaptic
<flaviu> how ??
<aftertaf> have you ever used synaptic?
<aftertaf> !flash
<ubotu> I guess flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<flaviu> ok. thanks
<nikkia> jebus
* nikkia just got a credit card application form thru the mail.... 58.6% APR
<nikkia> 'Variable rate on purchases, 44.2% to 69.1%'  can you say 'loan shark' ?
<nalioth> morning nikkia 
<nalioth> nikkia: thats not a shark, it's a school of piranha
<nikkia> nalioth: i know, its insane
<nikkia> i could have sworn that such APRs were illegal in this country
<nalioth> nikkia: was it sent from this country?
<nikkia> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> hmph
* nalioth has no credit cards
<nikkia> well, i can't be sure about that, but the address for the reply envelope is in this country
<nikkia> nalioth: i have one, need another, but the one i have has an APR of 12% (and the one i'm applying for, 8%)
<nikkia> no way would i bother with one offering 60% that's just silly
<nalioth> nikkia: silly aint the word, heh
<nikkia> however, if it IS illegal to set such high APRs, then i would seriously consider squealing on them :P
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm glad you (and the rest of these folks) are nice
* nalioth has had dealings earlier with a <not very nice> person
<nikkia> ah, no, no laws, yet
<nikkia> there is a bill to limit APRs, but its not been passed, yet
* nalioth doesnt like to deal with truly nasty people
<wong> ihianyone..
<wong> hi anyone
<wong> what is java command about read from  file into system
<wong> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0?
<mornfall> Riddell: hi... how goes?
<Riddell> mornfall: testing kubuntu preview release.  bddebian asked for elmo to sync debtags 1.4 from experimental
<mornfall> Riddell: i know that much, but no idea how it ended up like?
<sml> test
<hussam> where's the wiki page that had the release schedule for breezy?
<sml> it is easy to find with a google search
<hussam> yeah I think I found it
<sml> i just googled it today - the release date was 13 oct i think?
<hussam> yes
<hussam> preview release is today and rc is 6 oct 
<hussam> is the preview release stable enough to upgrade from hoary?
<nalioth> hussam: usually it is
<nalioth> hussam: heavy updates daily until it 'finals'
<sml> my breezy kubuntu just froze! how can i check what caused the problem?
<Riddell> mornfall: he hasn't synced yet
<jsgotangco> Riddell, ping?
<Riddell> jsgotangco: hi
<jsgotangco> Riddell, hi, do you mind publishing docs to kubuntu even after doc string freeze?
<jsgotangco> or would you rather stick to the current sched
<Riddell> jsgotangco: I don't mind, I don't see them getting translated anyway
<jsgotangco> Riddell, great we have 2 kubuntu-specific docs but still needs polish
<Riddell> still need to check with higher up ubuntu powers but I think it'll be fine
<jsgotangco> mdz doesn't want any extension but i guess it holds more with ubuntu
<jjesse> Riddell: can you let me know it seems i'm the sole kubuntu doc writer now :(
<Riddell> you guys should boss me around more
<Riddell> is there an update that can go in shortly after preview (so this evening or tomorrow)?
<jjesse> Riddell: i'm trying to finish the kquickguide tonight
<jsgotangco> jjesse, can you fix the kquickguide even without adept for a while?
<jjesse> i can sure try it just doesn't validate rigth now?
<jsgotangco> right
<jjesse> well let me get it to validate and then we can move forward w/ that
<jsgotangco> just do a make kqg when it validates and you'll have an html preview that Riddell can use for preview release
<jsgotangco> About Kubuntu should also build
<jjesse> ok, i'll go to town then today but first work calls :(
<jsgotangco> jjesse, no problem the timezones are on our side =_
<jsgotangco> Riddell, thanks, i'll just cc you in an email later
<rajeevpn> Folks, am a newbie here... been having some problems installing kubuntu. Pl see my post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62914 for the nature of the problem
<daugirdas> hi
<daugirdas> anyone having problems with media:/ on KDE 3.42??
<pgsc> hello
<pgsc> anybody could say me what is the kernel version of kubuntu 5.04
<daugirdas> 2.6.10
<pgsc> thank you daugirdas
<pgsc> i need to know because my webcam works with this cersion
<pgsc> exit
<kaptaink> how can i mount an ext3 partition through the console?
<h17m4n> there are people chatting in #ubuntu
<h17m4n> since that question isn't kde related, they could help you
<sdogi_> anyone knows how is the html printing possible with cups with firefox or konqueror
<ztonzy> hmm, is there something odd with #ubuntu today ?
<ztonzy> nikkia, hey ?
<nikkia> yes?
<ztonzy> nikkia, something odd with #ubuntu today ?
<vj> #join kubuntu-es
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<nikkia> don't ask me, i rarely go there
<blackflag> can someone explain me what is "IDE" for c/c++  ?
<ztonzy> nikkia, I am in there each day...but today , moments ago I got to see I am banned (??)  have no clue why
<nikkia> blackflag: Integrated Development Environment
<blackflag> aha, what does it mean?
<ztonzy> so if I type to little I get banned O_O ?
<nikkia> blackflag: just what it says :)
<nikkia> blackflag: an IDE is an application that allows you to edit, compile, debug, etc, in one application
<nikkia> hence, its a development environment, that is integrated :P
<blackflag> ahhh, I see
* ztonzy want to know why
<blackflag> but in what integrated? InLinux?
<nikkia> blackflag: erm, no, integrated as in the editor, compiler, debugger, etc are integrated into one app
<nikkia> there are IDEs for all OSes
<nikkia> (and yes, i'll purposefully keep 'IDE' vague enough to include EDIT/LSE on VMS, to allow me to make bold claims like that :)
<blackflag> Okay, when I 'll try to beginn to develop withc/c++ I can use an IDE?correct?
<nikkia> blackflag: you can, yes
<nikkia> you don't have to, however
<nikkia> some people like IDEs, some people prefer to use a text editor they are familiar with
<blackflag> I have here kDevelopment IDE, is that good for beginning programming?
<nikkia> blackflag: i couldn't say, really, i haven't used kdevelop in a LONG time
<blackflag> hmm... What is the meaning here, how is the best practice to begin development?
<nikkia> i'm sure it can be used for beginning programming, the only real question i'd have, is whether or not it (easily) supports a plain console app project style, which is what i'd recommend for begining programming
<nikkia> i suspect it probably DOES offer a console app project style, and thus is 'fine' for beginning with :)
<blackflag> okay, so I go to the library get a book over c/c## programming and begin, or?
<blackflag> Or is there some good stuff on Internet?
<nikkia> blackflag, depends on how you learn best, really
<nikkia> there's plenty of sites on learning programming, some good, some bad, some people find it hard to learn from a website, some don't, etc
<blackflag> can you recommend a good site for beginners?
<ToyMan> does someone have a good alt. source for repositories?
<ToyMan> I've been trying to connect to Planetmirror, but no luck
<blackflag> okay, thanx for help. Going to get a book first....
<blackflag> bye
<mornfall> Riddell: preliminary plan is to get beta2 out tomorrow
<Riddell> mornfall: cool, if elmo hasn't synced debtags by then I'll jolly well do it myself and upload adept :)
<chakie> when compiling/installing custom kde software on kubuntu, is --prefix=/usr what i want?
<seaLne> i'd put anything i compiled myself in to /usr/local to keep it seperate
<chakie> does kde pick up that stuff then?
<chakie> this is a io-slave
<chakie> my experience with stuff like that is that is has to be "officiallly" installed in the proper location for it to work at all
<MxxCon> hey folks, i'm looking for krusader 1.60 for kununtu 5.04
<MxxCon> i found this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=139932&postcount=11 but it seems like that file was removed
<Luen> somebody knows how to transfer files from linux to pocket-pc?
<Luen> i don't have sd cards reader at my computer
<Luen> neither bluethoth
<MxxCon> cable?
<MxxCon> wifi?
<Luen> no wifi
<Luen> just usb to my pocket pc
<MxxCon> so you should be able to use that
<Luen> sb 1-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<Luen> usbcore: registered new driver ipaq
<Luen> i get this
<Luen> yeah but don't know how to
<MxxCon> can you see it in konqueror?
<Luen> nope
<MxxCon> look into KitchenSync
<Luen> mm
<MxxCon> that's kde project :)
<Luen> mm
<djib> hey
<Luen> i'l try later
<MxxCon> so...i'm looking for krusader 1.60 for kununtu 5.04, any help?
<_user> can i install wine on kubuntu?
<djib> yes
<zAo^> is there a Ubuntu Krita-package?
<seaLne> there is in breezy, i don't have a hoary box on atm to check it
<zAo^> well, here it isnt :) thanks 
<zAo^> any news on the kubuntu Breezy release?
<zAo^> and KDE 3.5 ^^
<Red_Bullet> !tell Red_Bullet NVIDIA
<znh> Hello, I have some problems installing VLC
<znh> it seems that it can't install components
<znh> while I didnt make use of any backports
<znh> !source
<ubotu> znh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<znh> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<znh> I have the same issue with the recommended sources.list
* seaLne discovers its very hard to install kubuntu when your space key is broken
<_jesusfish_> how much better, performance-wise, is 64-bit over 32-bit?
<_jesusfish_> using Kubuntu, that is
<seaLne> doing what?
<_jesusfish_> in general
<nikkia> hmmmm, wiccan spam, something isn't right with that
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: in general not a lot, for a few important things around 2x.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: I'm prolly going from a P4 2.0 to a Sepmron 2800+ 64-bit, wondering if I should install Kubuntu for 64-bit
<nikkia> Blissex: i notice you casually dismiss the performance LOSS you'll get in some cases, too :)
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: depends a lot on what you do.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: mainly desktop use, some kernel building/compiling, and audio encoding
<Blissex> nikkia: that is rare and not very big. And he asked about increases :-)
<nikkia> Blissex: i wouldn't call it rare
<nikkia> Blissex: anything that hammers pointers a lot, is going to incur a speed loss
<nikkia> and a decrease is just a negative increase, so its still relevant to the question :P
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: audio (and video) encoding may be rather better :-)
<Blissex> nikkia: nah, losses because of the doubling of pointer sizes tend to be minimal, because of caching etc.
<_jesusfish_> it also means I'll have setup a 32-bit environment for Flash, etc
<nikkia> blissex, umm, in those situations, caching quality is decreases, as your cache size is reduced
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: thats the big deal.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: which I don't really mind doing, if I decide it's worthwhile to go 64-bit
<nikkia> _jesusfish_: tbh, unless you have a need for 64bit, right now, the problems outweight the benefits, by a long way
<nikkia> ie, no up-to-date KDE, many packages missing, etc
<_jesusfish_> nikkia: perfect, that's what I needed to hear
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: in AMD64 mode the really big advantages are: much better floating point, much better encryption, much large programs.
<_jesusfish_> nikkia: thx
<nikkia> Blissex: the floating point is identical between 32bit and 64bit modes
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: but yes as <nikkia> says it is a bit of a haddle to have 64 bits.
<nikkia> AMD did not touch the FPU at all when they 'upgraded' the x86 architecture :)
<Blissex> nikkia: no, it is completely different.
<_jesusfish_> ya, doesn't really matter that much
<nikkia> (erm, that is, touched it from the Athlon XP)
<_jesusfish_> my 2800+ should smoke my 2.0 anyways
<nikkia> the 'number of registers' issue should be a minimal difference too, since the A64 should be using those registers regardless, just using register renaming in 32bit mode to utilise them
<Blissex> nikkia: not that much...
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: ah yes, it should be indeed a lot faster.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: costing me next to nothing to upgrade
<sik> hi
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: if you want more speed, make sure you get a processor with the 512K cache, and possibly 1M cache, that really helps with the sort of stuff you want to do.
<sik> does anybody know how to get gpsdrive working without lags?
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: which might rule out the Sempron though, because most Semprons are half cache.
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: it may be a good investment to spend a bit more on the bigger cache CPU, even at a lower speed grade.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: too much of a price dif
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: I don't have any really heavy needs anyways
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: it'd cost me about 2x to go to A64
<libben> if i wanna install plugins to firefox? i dont go download them with the built in firefox plugin manager? ill apt-get install flashsupport?
<_jesusfish_> libben: depends
<_jesusfish_> libben: for flash, you get the Kbuntu flash packages
<_jesusfish_> libben: I don't think the plugin manager actually provides many  Linux plugins anyways, actually
<libben> macromedia?
<_jesusfish_> ya
<libben> weird that it doesnt work with the built in manager
<_jesusfish_> libben: there's too many linux platforms for it to really work well
<libben> flashplayer-mozilla
<libben> what more do i need?
<_jesusfish_> libben: whatever you want :)
<_jesusfish_> libben: maybe java at some point
<libben> if i select flash-mozilla
<_jesusfish_> but none are _needed_
<libben> it will install the dep mozilla-browser
<libben> i dont want a third browser =(
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: thats unlikely, I'll have a look.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: where I am, it's how it is
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: the difference between Sempron and A64 should not be that large...
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: unlucky though.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: Sempron 2800+ 64-bit is $89CAD, cheapest A64 is $189
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: impressive. Also because CA$89 is really a low price.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: ya...that's pretty much why I'm doing this...wasn't actually planned
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: if you are really a value shopper you might just want to upgrade to a 32 bit athlon. There are impressively low priced Barton CPUs around.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: I have a friend who needs a computer, and have a lot of extra parts laying around...so I sell her my board, cpu, ram and toss it with my extra parts, and I pretty much have a free upgrade
<nikkia> Blissex: *shrug* sounds about fair, 48 here
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: not many Socket A's here now
<Blissex> nikkia: canadian dollars are so cheap that translates to almost nothing :-)
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: thats the poblem indeed.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: any way I go, it's better than what I have
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: yes, thats not a bad idea.
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: and I help a friend out at the same time
<nikkia> 48 = CA$104, but that 48 is including tax, which the CA$89 probably isn't
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: you have been quibbling about second order effects.
<nikkia> without tax, its 41, or CA$88
<Blissex> _jesusfish_: so me too.
<_jesusfish_> lol
<_jesusfish_> Blissex: my PowerBook does most of my heavy work
<^rob^> howdy
<^rob^> does anybody know if quanta can use subversion? - or is there any plgn for quanta for subversion?
<libben> should i install the update in azureus?
<libben> some kind of a tracker it says
<libben> I need a ftp program that can handle ssl .. i would love the flashfxp version for linux,... wich one ?
<libben> http://www.playmessiah.com/onlinestore/gnex_faq.htm
<libben> sorry
<libben> damit
<libben> i cant contiune on downloading.
<libben> ive copied my unfinished files from xp partition that i got moounted... to my home folder.
<libben> and when i loaded .torrent file the same one i used on winxp,.. it tells me it cant download... it did start the check all the way up to 73 percent where i stopped it in windows..... and then when its gonna continue load from there.. it says error.
<libben> can it be because it dont has right chmod values?
<libben> havent used chmod before
<libben> anyone ?
<MxxCon> libben try to get flashfxp running with wine
<libben> MxxCon: well that one is easy to do...
<libben> but ill allways get promted with that my version is not valid.
<libben> cause i had have it installed way longer then the demo lets me have it.
<libben> and it senses it. and i cant be able to type in the reg key for it either =(
<libben> so its a bummer there
<libben> anyone wanna help me let me open up the rights for my folder ?
<MxxCon> are you accessing file on windows partition?
<libben> no, ive copied it over to my ~/dvd-r folder
<libben> and when i loaded it in azureus to catch up on where i left it on downloading it says it cant
<libben> well, the output is alot more then that =) 
<libben> but i figure its something with the rights when i copied it over
<MxxCon> you better off asking in az channel..it might be something specific to that client
<MxxCon> it's on this network
<libben> well, the problem is a linux problem and not a az problem
<libben> i figure it has something with the rights of my folder that i copied.
<MxxCon> you sure? you can resume that file with another bt client?
<MxxCon> so try 'chmod 755 file'
<libben> can i do chmodd 755 folder?
<libben> and what does 755 ?
<MxxCon> 755 numbers relate to owner, group, everybody
<MxxCon> numbers are created by: 1 is execute, 2 is write, 4 is read
<MxxCon> sum of all or part of 1, 2, 4 gives you result above
<MxxCon> so owner can read,write,execute, group and everybody can read and execute but not write
<_manuel> Hi, is it possible to export a ssh session via vnc? something like linuxvnc package
<Red_Bullet>  pleeease help me i was tryed 2 way to start my tv-out with edit xorg.conf with nvtv but NOTHING i can't start tv-out when i was start nvtv SEGMENTATION FAULT what to do !!!???
<Red_Bullet> :((
<Red_Bullet> no body knows
<Red_Bullet> :((
<flaviu> I've got a problem....I can't acces synaptic , nor kynaptic
<flaviu> if I write in the konsole sudo synaptic I receive the following error:
<flaviu> synaptic:8107): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<flaviu> if I write sudo kynaptic , I receive this:
<flaviu> kynaptic: cannot connect to X server
<flaviu> can anyone help ?
<seaLne> they are graphical progs, just run them and they should prompt for your passwd
<libben> or kdesu
<slow-motion> press alt+f2 and write the name of the programm
<libben> where can i edit the shortcuts ? =)
<libben> control center?
<libben> havent looked yet
<flaviu> yep...I've tryed
<flaviu> but nothing happens if I write kynoptic
<slow-motion> right klick on the k button and there is a option for editing the menu
<flaviu> If I write synoptic it sais that I should run that program as root user
<slow-motion> right klick on the k button and there is a option for editing the menu
<jjesse> to launch kynaptic you need to kdesu first from the run command (kdesu kynaptic)
<flaviu> thanks jjesse , it works
<flaviu> :D
<seaLne> ah right sorry i just use apt-cache/apt-get as i find them easier
<seaLne> hmm i can run kynaptic fine with out kdesu before it
<seaLne> ignore that
<flaviu> :)
<flaviu> for me it's fine with kdesu before 
<flaviu> :)
<flaviu> one more question...
<flaviu> what's the name of the package ( plugin ) with wich I can see the flashes on a web page ?
<OculusAquilae> flaviu: libflash-swfplugin
<OculusAquilae> flaviu: libflash-mozplugin
<OculusAquilae> not swf
<flaviu> thanks
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i want to format a ntfs drive for use (read/write) access in linux. how do i do it?
<jjesse> you want to keep the ntfs file partition or change it?
<lwizardl> change it
<lwizardl> i just had drivers saved to it
<lwizardl> i've got them on cdrw now
<libben> why isnt there a good ftp program that handles ssl connections any good? and with gui..
<nalioth> gftp doesnt work?
<libben> never managed to login to my friends server that uses ssl before when i was on ubuntu
<nalioth> lwizardl: use parted to wipe that puppy (g- and qt- variants available)
<libben> havent tried on this installation... but i never got it to work 6 months ago on ubuntu.
<libben> nalioth i got azureus to work btw.
<_jesusfish_> libben: KDE has good ftp built in
<nalioth> libben: really? what was the holdup?
<libben> dont know... but ive installed flashplugin-nonfree before i tried it after a reboot of the box.. and all suddenly it started to work
<libben> thinking of remove the app i have for azureus.. cause i can only start it by ./azureus. think i can install the one from synaptic.. and then update it within the program.. cause its only java?
<nalioth> libben: would you like to learn a trick?
<libben> yeah
<nalioth> not a trick, actually
<libben> shoot shoot
<MxxCon> libben what version of ffxp did you try with wine?
<nalioth> libben: if you put your azureus folder in /usr/local/bin/  you can use your kde menu mangler to run a link to it
<libben> the newest i think... 
<chakie> hm, a io-slave i'm trying to compile wants the header kswap.h, but i can't find any such header in the dev packages for my 3.4.2
<libben> menu mangler?
<libben> explain further.
<crimsun> chakie: kdelibs4-dev
<chakie> ii  kdelibs4-dev   3.4.2-0ubuntu0 development files for the KDE core libraries
<nalioth> libben: in kde you have a menu editor
<libben> yes
<libben> in there now
<crimsun> chakie: you should have /usr/include/kde/kswap.h
<chakie> ls: /usr/include/kde/kswap.h: No such file or directory
<crimsun> chakie: hoary or breezy?
<chakie> hoary
<chakie> with the 3.4.2 packages added
<crimsun> it should exist under Horay
<crimsun> Hoary^
<chakie> find /usr/include/ -name "kswap.h"
<chakie> nothing found
<nalioth> libben: /usr/local/bin is where you put programs YOU compile or add to the system, putting the azureus folder there, gets it into your $PATH, and out of your homedir
<libben> yeah,... ive remember little from that ive learnt like 5 months ago
<chakie> maybe the packages have by mistake left some headers out
<chakie> this would be the ipod io-slave, so i can't play with my brand new toy before i get this compiled :)
<crimsun> crimsun@warped:~$ dpkg-deb -c kdelibs4-dev_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_i386.deb |grep kswap
<crimsun> -rw-r--r-- root/root     10743 2004-11-06 17:16:29 ./usr/include/kde/kswap.h
<crimsun> it definitely exists in hoary-security's package, which is 3.4, but if they don't exist in 3.4.2, then yes, it would seem to be a packaging issue
<libben> nalioth so then what in kde menu editor ? just create a shortcut in there with run command "azureus" ?
<nalioth> libben: i assume there is a "browse" button in kmenuedit
<nalioth> point it at the azureus shell script
<chakie> crimsun: this i see with google (no link): "+ * Adding kswap.h to the package. It's no longer used in kdelibs. ."
<chakie> that's the changelog for the ipodslave
<chakie> i'd better just get the cvs version
<crimsun> sounds like a plan
<chakie> yup
<libben> nalioth so what this does... puts it as it was normally installed via deb?
<nalioth> libben: no, if /azureus now rides in /usr/local/bin, then it's what would happen if you compiled it yourself
<libben> well its in the path so i can type azureus everywhere and it will start
<MxxCon> so...i'm looking for krusader 1.60 for kununtu 5.04, any ideas?
<nalioth> libben: not quite
<nalioth> MxxCon: it's not in the repos?
<MxxCon> i see only 1.51
<MxxCon> The new Red 5 Studios Website is online for this new MMOG developer based in Southern California formed by former members of Blizzard's World of Warcraft team. Here's the announcement:
<MxxCon> Welcome to Red 5. We are quietly at work, building the world$(B!G(Bs best MMO team here in Southern California. Red 5$(B!G(Bs founders share a history of making hit games for companies such as Blizzard Entertainment. After o
<MxxCon> oops, sorry
<MxxCon> i found 1.60 .deb files but they don't install cuase of dependancies
<nalioth> MxxCon: if that's so, then you'll need to either look in backports, or compile from the wild. are you using the 3.4.2 KDE?
<MxxCon> yes, 3.4.2
<nalioth> MxxCon: best option is to compile from the wild, then.  Debian pkgs can break your system
<MxxCon> oh ya, i think i found that 1.60 .deb in backports
<nalioth> MxxCon: if in b/p it should have dependencies to use with it
<chakie> darn, the cvs version of the ipodslave is currently badly broken
<MxxCon> i looked into compiling it, but i started selecting missing packages and it turned into a mile long train :)
<MxxCon> libxext, x11lib, qt3-mt, etc etc etc etc...i'd have to install like 70megs worth of dev packages
<nalioth> MxxCon: such is the life of the dweller on the razors edge
<MxxCon> (not in gentoo world ;)
<lwells> hi
<lwells> I have a question
<nalioth> lwells: ask away
<lwells> I have Kubuntu and i have KDE running, I cannot find the file manager
<nalioth> lwells: konqueror?
<lwells> is Konqueror the file manager?
<MxxCon> i'm kinda surprised that repo wasn't updated yet..1.60 was released a few month ago and is pretty significant update
<MxxCon> lwells it's like IE in windows..it's both file manager and browser
<nalioth> lwells: yes it is, also a web browser
<lwells> oh ok, just so used to the window file manager
<nalioth> lwells: konqueror will seem familiar to you, then
<lwells> how do you get the tree to show on the side
<chavo> lwells, hit F9
<chavo> there are a few plugins that can go in the sidebar -> F9
<chavo> hit the little home Icon for a tree view
<lwells> wow very nice thanks
<chavo> or the Red Folder for a tree view that starts at the base filesystem
<chavo> konqueror is like explorer on steroids
<lwells> is this room always available for help?
<chavo> with Tabs!
<chavo> yeah and #kde is good also
<chavo> or #ubuntu , it's always packed
<MxxCon> also help file :D
<lwells> can i get general linux help here too?
<nalioth> lwells: certainly
<chavo> yes, KDE help system rocks also
<nalioth> lwells: and maybe winduhs help, too
<nalioth> but not from me, lol
<chavo> I'm teh winduhs expert
<MxxCon> lwells you should try krusader
<MxxCon> much better file manager
<lwells> krusader?
<chavo> yuck
<nalioth> lwells: krusader is a kde version of mc
<MxxCon> more like kde version of tc
<chavo> can you preview your media files in krusader?
<MxxCon> chavo on mouseover?
<chavo> it is 2005, you know
<MxxCon> you can just like in konq
<nalioth> MxxCon: really? mine always wants to pop open some other proggy
<chavo> Hmm, haven't tried it in a while. but konq just flat out rocks
<lwells> you guys are a great resource
<lwells> i just converted this old laptop to Kubuntu
<lwells> what other channels are there that are good
<MxxCon> depends on topic
<lwells> linux help
<MxxCon> start with google. self-education is the best way to learn
<lwells> i do have a question, is there a way to put the home folder on the desktop?
<nalioth> lwells: you can drag it in konqueror and 'link' it there, if you wish
<MxxCon> my personal rule is if after 30min of googling/trying to fix something i fail, i ask.
<lwells> yes that worked, great
<MxxCon> any other way is being lazy
<lwells> i know, i know, i usually just look it up myself
<lwells> but this is great chat site
<MxxCon> (this is not a site)
<lwells> ok, IRC room then
<nalioth> lwells: enjoy your 'new to unix' glow. im usually handing out fishing poles to folks
<lwells> fishing poles?
<lwells> one last question?
<lwells> can you make the icons on the desktop bigger??
<MxxCon> yes
<nalioth> lwells: you can change ANYTHING you see in your new box
<lwells> How do I do that?
<MxxCon> go to control center
<MxxCon> and look there
<nalioth> lwells: this is not windows
<nalioth> lwells: i believe in teaching folks to fish
<lwells> ok i get it, lol
<MxxCon> what nalioth is trying to say: RTFM :D
<nalioth> the whole parable goes: "give a man a fish, he eats once. teach a man to fish, he eats steadily"
<nalioth> or something to that effect
<lwells> paraphrasing
<lwells> but i get it
<nalioth> lwells: hanging out in #kubuntu and #ubuntu helping people will teach you a lot, also
<lwells> well thanks for all your help
<nalioth> lwells: np
<libben> I run my kde at 1600x1200@85 hz, but its damn hard to read firefox 
<libben> is there any better font or something that i can change
<nalioth> libben: in firefox prefs, can you change the font size?
<libben> yes i can. but isnt there a better font or something?
<Blissex> libben: yes.
<nalioth> libben: this is linux, you can run wingdings if you like
<libben> windings==windows? =)
<libben> or u ment the windings font? i think there is one called that =)
<nalioth> the font
<nalioth> of chaos
<libben> Blissex: wich one?
<chavo> libben, apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<chavo> then you can change the font and style for firefox
<libben> allready has it installed =)
<chavo> aha
<Blissex> libben: get the 'msttcorefonts' package.
<libben> thats the one... installed that when i was ubuntu long time ago.... 
<MxxCon> libben, you should figure out how to correct specify your physical monitor size, then all fonts and icons should adjust accordingly
<libben> ?
<libben> xplain further please. =)
<pussfeller> does ndiswarapper on kubuntu already have the win drivers?
<ilba7r> !esd
<ubotu> esd is probably Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<nalioth> pussfeller: no ndis wrapper has MS files
<Red_Bullet> tell me how to install the best video program for linux
<Red_Bullet> end which is the best
<Red_Bullet> program
<Red_Bullet> please
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: quit repeating
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: mplayer, xine, vlc, kaffeine, noatun are all video players
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: install them all and use the one(s) you like
<slow-motion> does someone knows how i can teach xmms utf-8? i read different websites, but nothing really helps me
<Red_Bullet> but
<Red_Bullet> kynaptic could't found 
<chx> I got a window totally off screen. How can I grab it to move it on screen...? (the bug leading to this is in bugzilla and being worked on)
<nalioth> !tell Red_Bullet about sources
<chx> nalioth: hi
<nalioth> chx: howdy
<chx> nalioth: I renamed my monitor to monitower :D
<nalioth> chx: right click on the button with the offscreen programs name on it
<nalioth> chx: click "move" and use your arrow keys to bring the dogie back into the corral
<chx> nalioth: and then...? no move in that menu
<nalioth> chx: i keep forgetting i'm not in #ubuntu
<chx> minimize, maximize, shade, always on top, close
<nalioth> chx: is it on another desktop?
<MxxCon> chx go to control center, keyboard shortcuts and assign one to move window
<MxxCon> then active that offscreen app and move it
<chx> nalioth: it's just off screen due a bug -- KDE desktop does not resize on xrandr -left
<libben> any tip on a font for firefox to make it look good in most sites?
<chx> MxxCon: brilliant idea.
<pussfeller> get the msfonts libben 
<chx> MxxCon: and how could I do that...? DCOP call...?
<libben> pussfeller:  allready done that.
<Red_Bullet> !tell Red_Bullet  about sources
<libben> wondering on wich one to use.
<libben> whats the common one that everyone else use
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: you can /msg the bot for any factoid you like or /msg ubotu help
<Red_Bullet> oo 10x 
<Red_Bullet> :)
<hussam> will the breezy preview release be out today?
<chx> how could I assign a hotkey to "Move Window"?
<MxxCon> did you find where to do it?
<iKel> I'm trying to get my system up and running correctly and I can't change the resolution higher than 800x600..
<chx> MxxCon: I know KHotKeys
<iKel> My guess is I need some video card drivers. How do I go about getting and installing those?
<chx> MxxCon: in the Action submenu the only relevant stuff I can think of is a DCOP Call.
<MxxCon> it's in 'System->Window->Move windows'
<MxxCon> global shortcuts
<chx> Global Shortcuts!
* chx is stupid
<chx> MxxCon: i was in KhotKeys instead of Keyboard Shortcuts
<hussam> iKel: how high can your monitor go?
<iKel> hussam: 168x1050
<iKel> *1680x1050
<hussam> iKel: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hussam> iKel: under section screen
<chx> iKel: welcome to the club! ask me. anything regarding your screen. I bought a Dell 2005FPW yesterday, same res.
<hussam> iKel: add the modes you want, "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc...
<iKel> hussam: It has the mode 1280x1024 in the config file (which is probably all this card can handle) yet I cannot change it in the Display settings.
<chx> iKel: which card, which driver? 
<iKel> chx: Cool! I love this monitor. I actually have two of them side by side
<iKel> chx: ATI Rage II
<chx> iKel: I'd love one , too
<chx> ATI Rage II ? man, you spent a thousand dollars (at least, whatever your currency is) on monitors and you have a Rage II??? For $50 you can get a pretty good card these days.
<chx> but still, I'd recommend ATI binary drivers. 
<iKel> chx: haha, I have pentium D with a GeForce 6800 to power both monitors. I'm just trying to get another machine setup.
<iKel> unfortunately it's not mine... I'm at work. =(
<chx> try 
<chx> Option "XrandR" "On" 
<chx> in the device section
<chx> I use that for rotate, but it's X Resize and Rotate so maybe it helps you too :)
<iKel> it won't let me save the config file
<iKel> says I don't have access
<hussam> iKel: the xconfig file? you have to do it as root. use sudo
<iKel> I'm unfamiliar with sudo
<iKel> I have the config file open in Kate.
<hussam> iKel: sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iKel> cool thanks
<hussam> iKel: or sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( doesn't matter what text editor you use )
<hussam> according to here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule , breezy preview release should be out today. Is it out yet?
<pussfeller> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<othernoob> does anyone in here have an AMD Sempron and is a gamer?
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> in terminal how do i get to my hdd1 drive ?
<libben> how do i extract 91 rar files? that only has extension .001 - .099
#kubuntu 2005-09-14
<uniq> extract .001 and the rest will follow automatically.. 
<uniq> 001 or 000.. or whatever is the first.
<slow-motion> n8
<nikkia> .001? that sounds more like an ace archive
<nikkia> rar is usually numbered R00 ... R99 when its a split rar
<nikkia> actually, sorry, more like an ARJ archive, ace also uses a prefix (C00..C99 iirc)
* nikkia suddenly realises just how many pointless archive formats there have been over the years
<othernoob> hey nikkia, know a prog that extracts ace files?
<nikkia> unace?
<othernoob> didn't work here
<othernoob> but more importantly..does anyone here know if AMD Sempons are good for gaming (in windows)?
<nikkia> othernoob: if you don't expect too much, yes
<othernoob> nikkia: i am to upgrade a friends PC. he gave me a limit of ~500 euro..
<nikkia> you could get a decent PC for that
<nikkia> i put together a sempron based system for my SO the other week for 120+30+30
<nikkia> another 100ish would have bought a nicer CPU :)
<othernoob> i have to get pretty much everything
<nikkia> othernoob: so did i
<othernoob> can't use the old tower since it's a mini..
<nikkia> othernoob: the only things it lacked for that 180, was a FDD, keyboard, mouse, monitor and speakers
<othernoob> the old PSU is from 98 or so
<othernoob> what did you buy?
<nikkia> othernoob: a 'bare bones' sempron 2600 bundle
<nikkia> then added a 80GB HDD (30) and a DVD+/-RW (30, but cheated)
<othernoob> cheated?
<nikkia> by cheated, i bought myself a better one, and put the cruddy old one in the new PC :)
<othernoob> lol
<nikkia> ie, my 12x LG that burns audio CDs badly went in the new PC, and i put a nice 16X LiteOn with DL-R support in here
<othernoob> nice
<nikkia> the LiteOn was only 28 inc VAT tho
<othernoob> what kind of graphics card did you get?
<nikkia> othernoob: onboard, not much need for anything more
<othernoob> well, my friend is a gamer ..
<nikkia> othernoob: if i had needed one, i'd have gone for a 5200 or 5700, still wouldn't have added much to the price
<nikkia> othernoob: well, you have around 100 more to play with...
<othernoob> i just got done with one configuration today, unfortunaley for a bit too much (620euro)
<nikkia> othernoob: that COULD buy a slightly faster CPU (either a 64bit sempron, or a lower end 'full' CPU) and a 6600GT
<othernoob> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-K8N-Pro SLI ;; CPU: AMD Athlon64 3000+ Venice 1,8GHz Tray Sockel 939 ;; Cooler: Zalman CNPS 7000B CU ;; RAM: 1024MB MDT TwinPacks 2*512MB DDR 400MHz ;; Graphicscard: Leadtek PX6600-TD128 GeForce 6600 128MB D/T ;; HDD: Samsung 160GB SP1614C 7200rpm 8MB sata1 ;; Tower: Techsolo TC-52 Blue-Star-Edition ;; PSU: LC-Power Silent 550W 120mm Gold Edition
<libben> why does it takes so long time to extract a dvd image from alots of compressed files. did go alot faster on windows if not mistaking.. and i have 5 gb swap and 5 gb tmp
<othernoob> 5gb swap?????
<libben> jupp =)
<libben> well... if i do alot of heavy video editing.
<nikkia> libben, and you need that because?
<nikkia> libben, erm
<othernoob> even heavy video editing doesn't require 5gb..
<libben> i just bought a 200 gb hd.. been on a 40 gb for 5 years... so i feeled that i have enough anyway =) thats why i was so generous with swap
* nikkia points out the follies of using swap for video editing
<libben> first i wanted like 2 gb at top
<nikkia> libben: video editing is going to go one of two ways...
<nikkia> either 1) it has enough ram to do it all in ram, or 2) it accesses the file as-needed, and doesn't use more than a gig or so
<libben> but then i wanted to match the swap with tmp... and taught that 5 gb on booth will never fail
<nikkia> so, the net gain from using swap, if (1) is possible, is 0, because it'd be faster to access the file direct
<nikkia> libben: swap and tmp have no relation at all
<othernoob> well, they certainly will never fail, but they'll also never be used/needed ;)
<libben> tmp is just junk from internet and ap-get cache
<nikkia> libben: no, apt-get cache is in /var
<libben> ooh =) 
<libben> well... what can i do afterwards?
<nikkia> specifically, /var/cache/apt
<libben> can i make it to 2 gb swap and 1 gb tmp? 
<libben> and take the rest to /home?
<Chambers`> lets see if this fixes Veritas
<Chambers`> oops
<nikkia> wait, there are still people that use a seperate /tmp partition ?!?!
<libben> well me =)
<othernoob> nikkia: it's still recommended in some guides...
<libben> I have /tmp /home /swap /boot /
<nikkia> othernoob: guides written by solaris weenies ??
<othernoob> nikkia: quite possible 
<nikkia> thats what i always hated about solaris... the insane 'default partition' sets
<libben> dont see any wrong on having diffrent parts..
<nikkia> 8 default partitions is just taking the p*** IMO :)
<nikkia> iirc, / /usr /var /etc swap, 'full disk', /home and /tmp
<libben> bit much for me =)
<libben> http://pastebin.com/358441
<libben> this is mine
<nikkia> seperate /boot is a waste of time too
<othernoob> where's hdb2/3/4 ?
<libben> good Q =)
<libben> there is none.
<nikkia> my default fstab is only 3 real disks :)
<libben> i think it has with that i choosed primary and logical when i created them
<nikkia> 30G for /, 270GB for /home, and 120GB for /mnt/torrents :)
<nikkia> the other 300GB is autofs'ed cos i don't use it much
<libben> nikkia:  u think my partitioning was wrong ? 
<othernoob> i feel my e-penis shrinking :/ i only have 160GB
<libben> except the huge swap and tmp.
<nikkia> othernoob: you also don't have 6 HDDs and 2 optical disks heating your room to an inferno, so think yourself lucky :)
<nikkia> libben: i think it was 'noobish' :)
<libben> really, i just wanted it complex and leetish =)
<othernoob> nikkia: mmh, free sauna :)
<nikkia> libben: noobs tend to follow guides, and allocate things 'by the book' and end up running out of space in some tiny partition that would have been just as well off on a single large / :)
<libben> nikkia: never followed a guide.
<libben> this is just from my head
<libben> when i did this.
<libben> except that i know that u may need to seperate /tmp and /home from others.
<libben> i did go all the way.
<nikkia> no, a seperate /tmp is completely pointless
<othernoob> libben: you'll be able to live with the partitioning, but if it's a fresh install i'd just do it again and be back in 20-30 mins with a better partitioning scheme
<nikkia> (except if its a shmfs :)
<nikkia> but tbh, shmfs is probably better where it goes by default (/dev/shm) and the knowlege that it is there should you need to utilise it)
<libben> well, i have no problem on doing it all over. cause i havent changed a thing, unless some things that takes half hour to get in again... half our of thinking what it was and then installing it =)
<libben> maybe the java thing will get to me again..... nalioth will be so glad at me, asking for help again =)
<Riddell> proofreading and suggestions welcome - http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php
<nikkia> for example, its wise to compile jack to use /dev/shm as its temporary files location, rather than /tmp (WHICH UBUNTU DID!! :(
<libben> whats jack?
<nikkia> libben: an audio system, aimed at pro-audio work more than 'just playing mp3s'
<libben> why should it use /dev/shm instead of tmp?
<othernoob> Riddell: what was userunfriendly about KControl?
<nikkia> libben: because it needs very fast access to its fifo nodes
<libben> k, 
<Riddell> othernoob: tree widget.  not searchable.
<nikkia> libben: and if its on disk, there is potentially latency involved in looking up the fifo inodes occasionally, which can cause problems if you've got lots of audio streaming about
<nikkia> libben: the net result is that using the default /tmp location results in occasional clicks and pops
<nikkia> which is a very bad thing if you're in the middle of recording audio :)
<othernoob> Riddell: ah okay, but other than that System Settings is the same? or is it more windows like?
<libben> k
<Riddell> othernoob: it uses all the same modules
<libben> breezy? should i install that instead?
<Riddell> just makes them easier to find
<Riddell> libben: wait a few minutes and I'll have a breezy preview for you to install
<libben> should i install it instead of the stable one ?
<hussam> So is it safe to upgrade to breezy now? is Xorg in breezy working
<libben> nikkia: what u suggest for my partitions when i reinstall the system?
<libben> have p4 1.7 ghz, and 768 sdram.
<nikkia> libben, i prefer just 2, / and /home
<libben> so 30 / and 170 /home.
<libben> but why not a seperate boot?
<nikkia> libben, the 'myriad of small dedicated partitions' was really from the old days when people would buy several small scsi drives
<libben> no swap?
<chavo> Riddell, I'm downloading a daily image 09-08 is that the same as the preview?
<nikkia> libben: there's no purpose to a seperate /boot these days
<nikkia> yes, you want swap, i wouldn't go much beyond 2-3GB tbh
<libben> it lays on / anyway ?
<nikkia> libben: the reason for a seperate /boot was when lilo/grub couldn't boot off big disks, that limitation has been gone for over a year
<libben> but if u use /tmp, u can never get a flooded system.
<nikkia> libben: in terms of system 'problems' a seperate /tmp is far worse
<libben> k
<nikkia> libben: you're far more likely to fill a 5GB seperate /tmp than you are a /tmp that is part of a 30-40GB /
<libben> i was thinking of making this box to a server sooner or later, but then again i will format this shit and make it all over.
<nikkia> and when /tmp is full, apps like X and KDE are going to fall over dead, whether its on a seperate partition or not
<Riddell> chavo: 2005-09-08.2 is the preview
<libben> nikkia:  oow.
<libben> whys that
<chavo> alright, I'm at 87%
<libben> so what was the /tmp for then
<libben> if it messes so much even if it get flooded 
<chavo> I have a seperate partition for breezy testing
<nikkia> libben, i never really understood the idea of having a seperate /tmp, other than 'because we use lots of small disks'
<othernoob> 2-3 gb swap mmh..still sounds like a lot.. i just have a 1gb and no problems
<libben> nikkia:  well its for mail systems and so on, when programs could generate alots of logs that eate ur harddrive.
<chavo> yeah, never touch the swap here
<libben> thats why
<nikkia> libben: it doesn't really offer any security, even if something floods /tmp and fills your filesystem, you're going to be just as hosed until a reboot either way, and on [k] ubuntu a reboot wipes /tmp
<libben> safty net sortof speak
<nikkia> libben: almost everything logs in /var
<chavo> well I am now, but I have two sessions running
<chavo> two X sessions, a gnome and a KDE
<libben> so 2 gb swap then, and / and /home should be enough on next installation.
<nikkia> libben: basically, every time you seperate out a bit of the filesystem to a seperate disk/partition, you complicate your disk allocation strategy, and you LOSE diskspace that is sat 'unused' on that partition
<libben> if i install the breezy preview do i need to reinstall (wipe it all out again when it becomes stable?)
<nikkia> libben: if you allocate 10GB to /var, for example, but then never use more than 100MB of email, and a couple of megs of logs, you've wasted 9.9ish GB
<chavo> libben, you can just keep upgrading it
<MikeStyle> Hi, i just installed the Apache and Apache 2 Web servers on my computer but cannot find them in any of my menus, little help plz?
<libben> but so can we do from this build also? 
<libben> nikkia: suddenly a / doesnt seem so wrong =)
<libben> but a 30 gb / seems bit much also
<chavo> makes it so much easier
<libben> when thinking of it.
<MikeStyle> ...
<libben> its not likely i will install photoshopp cs2 on wine *15 times
<chavo> I have 30G / and using half of it
<chavo> but KDE and Gnome are installed in /home
<chavo> another PARTITION
<chavo> woops
<nikkia> libben, the 'huge monolithic' / approach has some drawbacks, but they're minor, IMO
<nikkia> and almost all of them are 'failure conditions' where seperate partitions wouldn't really help much
<nikkia> libben: as i said, seperate mount points was a good idea, in the old days when a unix workstation typically had 5-6 100MB to 500MB scsi drives sat on it :)
<nikkia> seperate partitions does make system backups easier, if you backup your apps too
<nikkia> but almost noone bothers doing that anymore
<chavo> yeah no one backs up anymore
<nikkia> chavo, system apps? no
<chavo> just reinstall
<nikkia> exactly
<nikkia> and the apps change too often to really worry about it too much
<chavo> plus people change distros, etc.
<nikkia> with commercial unixes, it was a bit differentl, because 'reinstalling the apps' meant digging out the tapes for the OS, then the C compiler, then the editors, then the Ada compiler ....
<nikkia> you were looking at a day or two to reinstall the base OS :)
<othernoob> are the coolers of a retail cpu version any good?
<libben> depends
<othernoob> on ?
<libben> Riddell: where can i get a hold on breezy? and should i install it instead of hooray is it now ?
<othernoob> there will be no overclocking..but the room where the pc will be is under the roof
<libben> i want 686 kernel
<kaptaink> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<kaptaink> <HTML>
<kaptaink> <HEAD>
<kaptaink> 	<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-TYPE" CONTENT="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<kaptaink> 	<TITLE></TITLE>
<othernoob> indeed kaptaink..indeed
<kaptaink> 	<META NAME="GENERATOR" CONTENT="OpenOffice.org 1.1.3  (Linux)">
<kaptaink> 	<META NAME="CREATED" CONTENT="20050908;23352500">
<kaptaink> 	<META NAME="CHANGED" CONTENT="20050908;23363100">
<kaptaink> 	<STYLE>
<kaptaink> 	<!--
<kaptaink> 		@page { size: 8.27in 11.69in; margin: 0.79in }
<kaptaink> 		P { margin-bottom: 0.08in }
<kaptaink> 	-->
<kaptaink> 	</STYLE>
<kaptaink> </HEAD>
<kaptaink> <BODY DIR="LTR">
<Riddell> libben: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/  it won't be as stable as hoary but it's fine for casual usage
<kaptaink> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">mount -t ext3 /dev/mydrive
<nikkia> i wish people wouldn't copy and paste from 'rich text' editors
<kaptaink> /path/to/mountpoint</P>
<kaptaink> </BODY>
<kaptaink> </HTML>
<kaptaink> sorry!!!!!
<kaptaink> my mistake!!!!
<hussam> Riddell: I want to upgrade to breezy this weekend. should I get a daily build or just modify sources.list and dist-upgrade . If so, will dist-upgrade ensure I still have a bootable system?
<othernoob> i don't even see the point in his copying this stuff..
<kaptaink> i was try to work out a concise sentence!
<kaptaink> but now all is lost
<nikkia> gah
<nikkia> there's a big spider hiding somewhere amid my guitars
<othernoob> lol
<Riddell> hussam: either should be fine.  with any luck a preview release will be out any minute now
<kaptaink> i mounted a ext3 partition with "mount -t ext3 dev/mydrive path/to/mountpoint but inside some folders i have important files missing
<othernoob> nikkia: afraid of spiders?
<kaptaink> any help?
<nikkia> othernoob: it depends on the spider
<hussam> Riddell: is there a metapackage that ensure all necessary x components are installed?
<Riddell> hussam: dist-upgrade (I havn't tested a dist-upgrade yet but there's no reason for it not to work)
<chavo> ooh done downloading, time to try it out
<libben> nikkia:  hmm
<libben> sorry
<libben> ur nick was in there =)
<libben> i wanna repartition the hd, and i want breezy,... cause i want the newest. but what if i install horay, and waits for breezy, how will the transition be? just synaptic update to kde 3.4.2 and its ok with all my old configs and all that.
<hussam> Riddell: dist-upgrade wants to remove some stuff like xlibmesa-gl and xlibmesa-glu ( I'm guessing there aren't needed anymore ?)
<Riddell> hussam: yes, that's all fine
<Riddell> libben: transition will be fine
<chavo> libben, the upgrade from warty to hoary was fine for me
<hussam> Riddell: thank you.
<chavo> I installed warty about 6 months ago and updated to hoary when it came out.
<libben> Riddell: well, should i go with breezy right one ? fuck it =) ofcuz i will... i worst case ill do a new install =)
<chavo> if you have the breezy disk, you may as well try it out
<libben> soon i will... but i dont have time this nite... gonna get up and work in 6 and half hours ..
<libben> im delivery boy =)
<libben> i drive my car allday in stockholm... so i need some good sleep.
<chavo> sounds like fun,
<libben> it is.
<libben> best job ever.
<Riddell> libben: I recommend breezy
<libben> I drive to fedex every day at Arlanda (airport) and its the best part on every day. i allways drive in 160 km/h to get there.. and sometimes up to 180.... from 8 to 13, ill drive around in the city and a bit outside... and then of to fedex to drive for them... its alot of fun.
<libben> free car, and ull allways on new places every day. 
<Baltodoc> I have a questions regarding konqueror
<libben> Thinking of hoping on to a sysadmin course in linux. but next year or two. i dont need to rush it or stress it. gotta feel the timing is right.
<Baltodoc> On one website I keep having a message saying that my cookies arent activated. I have my cookies ON. What is the problem
<Baltodoc> ???
<libben> Riddell: should i download the image friday morning or friday afternoon, if its now is daily builds.
<loas> np
<loas> ops
<libben> NOOO
<libben> i forgot to speed up my dvd drive
<libben> thats why its only going in 2x
<libben> im writing a dvd-image.
<libben> should have hdparm it.
<libben> thou i forgot the command.
<Riddell> libben: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<Riddell> eek, no, that's ubuntu
<libben> =)
<libben> taught the url was a bit wrong
<libben> wheres the word daily in that url =)
<Riddell> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/  but you'll need to wait for the mirrors to sync
<Riddell> that's the preview (which is the latest daily)
<hussam> libben: for hdpram for your dvd, add this to /etc/hdparm.conf : /dev/dvd {      dma = on}
<libben> Riddell: when is it updated ?
<Riddell> they're syncing now
<libben> so when i go of work in say 18 h its still teh same ill be downloading that theyre syncing now
<Riddell> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/ has i386 now
<libben> any chance for a 686 =)
<DewDude> 5.10?
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> preview
<libben> ill download it tomorow... nn,
<DewDude> i should be nice and mirror off my server
<hussam> Riddell: people who dist-upgraded to breezy a couple of months ago had to fix some paths to fonts and stuffin xorg.conf. Is that fixed now?
<Riddell> hussam: yes, seems to be all fixed
<hussam> Riddell: wow, that's great. thanks
<DewDude> heh, i forgot
<DewDude> you can upgrade with apt-get
<eob84> I have a question
<eob84> I am trying to compile a program and it tells me I need x includes
<Riddell> eob84: what's the error?
<eob84> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<hussam> eob84: what program?
<Riddell> eob84: if you're compiling a KDE program  apt-get install kdelibs4-dev should do it
<eob84> k
<eob84> I'll try that
<DewDude> i tried to compile nvu
<DewDude> and i gave up
<eob84> wow big update lol
<eob84> what is NVU?
<DewDude> well, i'm trying again
<eob84> I am bad with acronyms
<DewDude> it's like frontpage
<eob84> ahh
<eob84> yea I wanna compile my own firefox package
<hussam> DewDude: i compiled nvu 1.0 it compiled fine
<DewDude> hussam: maybe you can help me then?
<DewDude> i think it's mostly i don' have packages installed that it needs
<hussam> DewDude: sure
<DewDude> checking for libIDL-2.0 >= 0.8.0... Package libIDL-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<hussam> DewDude: first do sudo apt-get build-dep nvu
<DewDude> i keep getting stuff like that
<DewDude> ooooh
<DewDude> no one told me about that
<eob84> Riddell hey thanx man that worked great
<hussam> DewDude: apt-get apt-get build-dep nvu will install all dependencies needed to build nvu
<DewDude> unable to find source package
<hussam> DewDude: search synaptic for libidl and install its dev package
<DewDude> yeah, that's what i was doing
<DewDude> i had to leave for work
<DewDude> configure: error:  Could not find the following X libraries:  -lXt
<eob84> has anyone used check install?
<nalioth> eob84: yes. checkinstall is your best friend
<eob84> sure is
<eob84> is there a way to get it to make the package
<eob84> without trying to install the program?
<nalioth> yes, "checkinstall --help" or "man checkinstall" will tell you
<eob84> it keeps ginving me a permission denied
<eob84> ok
<lwells> Hi, all
<nalioth> eob84: i have an alias in my .bashrc, would you like to see it ?
<lwells> Do I need to have Samba to network a Mac and Kubuntu?
<eob84> umm?
<nalioth> lwells: you have a mac?
<eob84> not sure what you mean?
<nalioth> lwells: no, nfs will do nicely
<lwells> Yep, Tiger
<lwells> I just converted this laptop to Linux
<eob84> it didn't say anything about it in either
<nalioth> eob84: an alias is a wonderful thing to have (too much use of "alias" will ruin you from others machines
<nalioth> eob84: let me check checkinstall
<lwells> do i need to install nfs?
<nalioth> eob84: alias build="./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<DewDude> nalioth: i'm like, stuck on trying to make nvu
<eob84> I can sudo
<nalioth> lwells: you should have it by default
<eob84> but I don't want it to install to a directory
<nalioth> eob84: hang on
<eob84> I mean
<nikkia> lol
<eob84> I don't want it to do anything to those folders I just want to make the package then install the package
* nikkia was just browsing jobs, as you do...
<nikkia> and found one that is for a company in the food industry...
<lwells> what do i need to do to connect to the network with nfs??, i am such a newbie
<eob84> nikkia finish... I need closure!
<nikkia> '... is a pet friendly workplace, we actively support and encourage employees bringing their pets to the workplace'
<hussam> DewDude: do apt-get build-dep firefox ( it seems to have the same build dependencies are NVU and thunderbird )
<nikkia> hmm, pets, snack foods, yes, great combination!
<nalioth> eob84: i dont know how to keep it from installing, to be honest
<nikkia> eob84: what's to finish?
<nikkia> eob84: it just seems a totally bizarre concept to run a company that makes snack foods, yet allows/encourages employees to bring pets to work
<DewDude> ahhhh
<nalioth> lwells: see the wiki.ubuntu.com for the nfs howto
<hussam> DewDude: sorry apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox
<DewDude> thanks
<nalioth> DewDude: how bout build-dep nvu?
<Pyf> i just tried to change from ubuntu to kubuntu by "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", it installed everything, so i rebooted, and then it came up wite a login screen, so i logged in and then gnome-panels all loaded.... what did i do wrong?
<DewDude> no source package
<nalioth> Pyf: log out and log back in, and when you enter your name, look for the sessions word. click on it
<DewDude> Pyf: on bottom left corner, click whatever that icon is, and select session type
<eob84> nalioth I just did the root thing... if you use the package option it installs from the package
<Pyf> ahh kk
<Pyf> thx
<nalioth> eob84: ya lost me on that one
<eob84> nalioth lol I am scatterd right now
<eob84> nalioth I got it to work thanks for your help
<eob84> that is all I meant
<eob84> lol
<nalioth> eob84: if you learn about aliases it will keep you from typing so much
<eob84> I don't like that actually
<eob84> I like to use the flags to set the package name
<nalioth> you guys, if you compile a lot, an alias to compile from a - z is very pleasant
<eob84> I know
<nalioth> eob84: aye, i just roll em with presets
<nikkia> nalioth: alias?
<nalioth> nikkia surely you know about aliases
<DewDude> weee..it's compiling
<DewDude> go little g3..go
<nikkia> nalioth: yes, of course
<eob84> after I compile enough... I'll give in
<nikkia> nalioth: i'm just a little puzzled why you'd use them to 'compile a lot'
<nalioth> nikkia: i compile most of the stuff i use
<nalioth> nikkia: this is my alias for that (yes missing trailing ")alias build="./configure && make && sudo "checkinstall
<_sam> got it working now, thx guys
<nikkia> nalioth: i compile everything i use, still don't see a need
<nalioth> nikkia: i like to cd into my source dir and just type "build" instead of all the above
<|nikki|> lousy tunnel broker went down
<eob84> does anyone knoe where kde wigets are installed?
<`Nomad> Hi all, just a shot in the dark but does anyone here have experience with installing Drupal on Kubuntu?
<Riddell> eob84: /usr/lib/kde3
<eob84> really?
<eob84> I installed style clock there and it didn't work
<nalioth> eob84: you mean superkaramba widgets?
<eob84> I guess
<nalioth> eob84: look in ~/.superkaramba
<eob84> I am trying to install something so it shows up on the toolbar
<eob84> I guess a plugin of sorts
<Pyf> I just removed the clock panel, and tried to put it back on, when i did though i cant get it to look the same as it did before
<Pyf> how do i do that?
<eob84> it is under format I thing
<eob84> you want he date and the time
<Pyf> yes
<eob84> configure clock
<Pyf> ahhh i see i can change the font
<eob84> check the date box
<Pyf> what is the original font?
<eob84> bitstream vara sans 16
<Pyf> i managed to change the order of the date as well
<Pyf> how do i changed that
<eob84> date and time forat
<eob84> format
<Pyf> yeah thats still changed
<Pyf> but its still the same
<eob84> not sure what you asking then
<Pyf> i changed the order so it should be DD-MM-YYYY
<Pyf> but it still displays YYYY-DD-MM
<eob84> you need to restart I think
<Pyf> ahh ok
<nalioth> eob84: not so
<nalioth> Pyf: not so
<eob84> oh
<DewDude> i even goyeahyup
<Pyf> nalioth: how?
<nalioth> just log out
<chavo> yeah you gotta log out and back in
<Pyf> could i not do something similar to "killall gnome-panel"
<Pyf> ?
<chavo> Pyf: killall kicker
<chavo> I had to alt-F2 to run it agin though
<Pyf> what command do i wanna run?
<chavo> kicker
<Pyf> duh, that was obvious :)
<Pyf> woo its updated now
<chavo> I'm running a fresh install of breezy preview here
<nalioth> chavo: <applause>
<chavo> works good, except the nv driver still chokes on 6600GT
<Pyf> in konversation is there a way to make the tabs of the channels take up 2 lines rather than scrolling?
<chavo> Pyf: not that I know of
<chavo> well I'm going to boot back into my trusty hoary install
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php || Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Adept beta out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html  | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de  UnofficialKubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<delltony> Riddell hi curious to ask something in that regard
<delltony> is it safe to install the kubuntu preview on kubuntu hoary at this point
<delltony> or should i wait?
<Riddell> delltony: should be safe yes
<delltony> ok if not hopefully i have gained enough experience over the year to fix it :)
<delltony> just a simple dist-upgrade i assume right?
<nalioth> delltony: in your sources.list, change 'hoary' for 'breezy'
<delltony> ok thats it though right?
<delltony> then just do a dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> yup
<`Nomad> to be sure I understood, I could just change hoary to breezy everywhere in my sources.list file, do an apt-get update and then an apt-get upgrade?
<delltony> even the hoary-updates? change it to breezy-updates?
<delltony> thats what i have done in the past `Nomad 
<delltony> i'm curious too
<`Nomad> sweeet
<`Nomad> is it worth doing it now?  
<delltony> nalioth, can i get you to post your sources.list please so i can compair
<`Nomad> I'm not familiar with their release cycle yet
<delltony> hopefully it doesn't bork me like the warty to hoary upgrade did
<`Nomad> I'm used to Redhat where it,s safer to just re-install from scratch
<`Nomad> or so I've always been told :)
<delltony> well if riddell would post his sources.list or the default one for a changeover from hoary to badger
<delltony> that would be great
<nalioth> delltony: i'm runnin hoary on this box
<delltony> ok
<delltony> well i'm getting errors in regard to no indexes
<delltony> so obviously some of the paths are wrong
<nalioth> !upgrade2breezy
<delltony> ailed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/breezy-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<delltony>  like this one
<ubotu> upgrade2breezy is probably sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<nalioth> y'all look at the bot
<DewDude> nvu should be done...what....tomorrow?
<nalioth> start with a clean sources.list  if y'alls is knackered
<nalioth> DewDude: what about nvu?
<DewDude> it'll probably take all night to compile on my g3
<DewDude> possibly longer
<nalioth> DewDude: what clockspeed?
<DewDude> 400
<DewDude> http://itux.ath.cx/phpsysinfo
<delltony> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<delltony> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<delltony> i see a potential bork happening
<nalioth> DewDude: should take less than an hour
<DewDude> i believe it's been gong for more than that
<delltony> are the ubuntu backports not supported yet or something?
<DewDude> well, about an hour
<DewDude> "i don't have a girlfriend..i just know a girl who'll get really mad if i say that
<nalioth> delltony: download this sources.list and run the sed command uboto posted 
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<delltony> alright
<nalioth> delltony: back up whatever you have now, tho
<nalioth> (just good document practice)
<delltony> well yeah
<delltony> but honestly i see no sources.list on that page or i'm not looking hard enough
<delltony> look at this and tell me if you see anythig gwrong
<delltony> http://pastebin.com/358522
<nalioth> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nalioth> sources.list ^^^^^
<delltony> thanks
<delltony> how about the kubuntu.org repository?
<delltony> deb http://kubuntu.org/breezy-kde342 breezy-updates main 
<delltony> needed or no?
<nalioth> sure, add it
<delltony> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net breezy-extras/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_breezy-extras_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<delltony> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net breezy-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_breezy-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<delltony> even after sed
<delltony> i just think its gonna screw me unless i get the repositories fixed
<nalioth> those repos dont exist yet
<delltony> so my question is will it bork my system?
<nalioth> comment out the backports lines
<nalioth> it shouldnt, not at all
<nalioth> i'm upgrading one of my machines right now
<delltony> hittin yes so hope to see you soon :)
<nalioth> my ibook G3 is upgrading now
<nalioth> if it goes well, the others will slowly follow
<delltony> well all i can say is ubuntu rocks for a linux install
<delltony> i have used gentoo and all before still use it matter of fact
<delltony> and i hate emerges
<delltony> took me nonestop with no errors 5 days to install gentoo
<delltony> on a phase 1 install wiith bootstrap and all
<delltony> can you say sucks :)
<nalioth> yes i'm aware of gentoo
<kaptaink> how can i change folder group ownership and all subfolders and contents with console?
<delltony> chown
<delltony> chown userhere:grouphere directoryhere
<kaptaink> chown doesnt affect sub folders it seems
<delltony> with -R it should
<kaptaink> like this ... chown -R?
<delltony> do this
<delltony> type man chown
<delltony> then type /
<delltony> and then type -R
<delltony> and read about it :)
<nalioth> ise the -r option
<kaptaink> yes it just worked
<nalioth> use the -r option
<nalioth> recursive
<kaptaink> thats a whole bunch
<kaptaink> thanks*
<delltony> not trying too be rude but it will explain it better
<`Nomad> what is the backout procedure if a Hoary -> Breezy upgrade goes wrong?
<delltony> reinstall :)
<`Nomad> Arggh!!  :)
<delltony> at least it was when warty to hoary borked me
<`Nomad> then I won't risk it now, depends on this for work
<delltony> but i may be wrong it didn't like going from xfree to xorg at all
<nalioth> `Nomad: there is no backout procedure
<`Nomad> nalioth: Thanks
<`Nomad> Another easy question.. Do I have to keep the deb cdrom: line in sources.list?
<nalioth> `Nomad: not at all
<`Nomad> Hey sata!  Another NBer  :)
<`Nomad> nalioth: thanks
<delltony> `Nomad, this isn't sex you can't 'pull out' and be okay :)
<delltony> only if you want stuff from the cd
<delltony> thats use if  your installing without a internet connection
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> yup, got it.. When I ran an apt-get update it was giving me attitude about my CDROM line.. 
<`Nomad> gone :)
<`Nomad> I know people say this often, but "I really like this Kubuntu"..
<`Nomad> well goodnight all, thanks for all the help as usual :)
<moshe> hello
<moshe> where does kde store its menu entries that xfce uses?
<DewDude> Nalioth: well over an hour on this compile
<nalioth> DewDude: how much ram ya got?
<DewDude> 384
<DewDude> it was on that phpsysinfo page
* nalioth revises his guess to >3 hours
<nalioth> DewDude: how many machines do you have?
<DewDude> linux machines? 1
<DewDude> dude, i'm just sayin, it's gonna take a while
<hussam> DewDude: still compiling NVU?
<verden01> i haven't used kubuntu for a while so i'd like to know what the new one will be like?
<nalioth> verden01: shinier than the old one :
<coruja> verden01: maybe try the live cd first?
<DewDude> hussam, yeah
<hussam> DewDude: it took me a while to compile it as well. probably becasue I only have 384MB ram.
<nalioth> ram is a factor, gentleman
<hussam> nalioth: indeed
<verden01> k  thanks
<chavo> hmm I built gnome 2.12 in a couple of hours last night, just upgraded to 1G of RAM though
<nalioth> chavo: i dont think you have a 400mhz PPC box, either
<chavo> no but my cell phone is  400Mhz
<chavo> I'll see how long it takes to build it in there
<nalioth> chavo: be nice
<chavo> I kid :)
<chavo> I have the cheapest phone you can get
<DewDude> i'm thinking of dropping a gig of ram in here
<nalioth> DewDude: i dont think your vintage imac can use that much, can it?
<DewDude> aye, it can
<DewDude> 2x512
<nalioth> DewDude: w00t! go for it
<nalioth> DewDude: ram is cheap for that vintage
<nalioth> the cheapest performance upgrade you can do, actually
<DewDude> 61.50 for 512 or PC133
<chavo> will the bios recognize 1G though?
<nalioth> chavo: if the machine is designed for it, yes
<DewDude> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2025
<DewDude> ???
<DewDude> is it done or did it bomb?
<nalioth> run it
<nalioth> nope, it cratered
<nalioth> missing some depends
<nalioth> do you have your mozilla -dev stuff installed?
<DewDude> probably not
<DewDude> installing
<hussam> DewDude: did it stop compiling?
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> it bombed
<DewDude> i gotta recompile
<hussam> DewDude: did you place a .mozconfig?
<DewDude> yup
<hussam> what error did it say when it stopped?
<DewDude> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2025
<murtaugh> hows breezy running? any troubles with KDE?
<murtaugh> hey I'm looking at the kubuntu beta, can I upgrade via apt-get? are there repositories?
<murtaugh> ok... sorry ill read next time..
<nalioth> read?
<murtaugh> I though I found a  howto but its for hoary
<nalioth> i know nothing of a kde beta
<murtaugh> hmm well im contemplating installing breezy... Its my work machine but I have another if it eats it
<nalioth> !tell murtaugh about upgrade2breezy
<nalioth> not gauranteed on production machines
<nalioth> final release is set for mid october
<murtaugh> yeaaaah but i want inotify so i can play with beagle
<pussfeller> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> I heard upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<narg> I heard upgrade2breezy is best done on another partition :p
<narg> The two peices of my system told me this ;)
<nalioth> narg: and both pieces are yours to keep! lol
<mrdavid> hi.  I just installed kubuntu
<mrdavid> when I switch from one desktop to another via keyboard shortcut, the window that has the focus also moves to the new desktoop
<mrdavid> anyone know how to turn that off?
<nalioth> mrdavid: something to do with "keep this window on active desktop"
<nalioth> click the top right of the window in question
<mrdavid> nalioth: it happens in any window
<mrdavid> I'll check though
<nalioth> mrdavid: then i'm not sure, but it sounds like a system setting
<mrdavid> nalioth: I don't see it
<mrdavid> does anyone else have an idea
<nalioth> mrdavid: i'm not up on my kde as i should be, perhaps you can ask in #kde or #ubuntu  
<mrdavid> ok thanks
<mrdavid> part #kubuntu
<delltony> question i was running apt-get dist-upgrade and my battery dies before i could do a power supply thing and i caught it before total loss of power so it didn't reboot only logged me out. so i did apt-get dist-upgrade again and it said its locked so is there any way to view this process again in terms of percentage so i can make sure the upgrade completes
<nalioth> delltony: if you are capable of it, kill any dkpg or apt-get that is running
<delltony> ok and restart it?
<delltony> it resumes does it not
<nalioth> delltony: if you are not, a reboot may be in order
<nalioth> delltony: yes, once dpkg or apt is killed, restart the process
* nalioth has had to kill his dpkg a couple of times already upgrading his G3
<delltony> ha an't that some crap it started all over
<nalioth> delltony: not from the beginning
<delltony> what the hell kmix will simply not close when i kill it it comes back up and i have this big ass volume dialog box in the middle of my screen
<delltony> acually it did believe it or not cause it already had the linux shell done and it started over at it maybe i'm wrong but almost certain thats what it did
<ztonzy> looking at breezy preview (kubuntu) doesn't look that much new - yet
<ztonzy> I already got kde 3.4.2
<delltony> .
<delltony> .
<ztonzy> delltony, :) ?
<delltony> sorry had to make it scroll up cause i got this dang dialog box that will not go away and i need to see what nalioth told me to kill
<kaptaink> im try to gain root access in kubuntu's boot terminal mode with "sudo -s -H" but i get this "sudo:must be setuid root"
<nalioth> delltony: dpkg or apt processes
<kaptaink> any help?
<delltony> ok dist-upgrade done lets see how bad i'm borked :)
<delltony> be back i hope
<nalioth> delltony: DO NOT restart until the update has completed WITHOUT errors
<nalioth> too late
<ztonzy> will it make much difference to preview-kubuntu 5.10 ?
<kaptaink> I'm trying to gain root access in kubuntu's boot terminal mode with "sudo -s -H" but i get this "sudo:must be setuid root" Any help?
<nalioth> kaptaink: try "sudo -i"
<satafterh> have you created root password?
<kaptaink> yes
<nalioth> satafterh: there is no root password
<ztonzy> 8)
<nalioth> satafterh: creating a root account/pass can screw things up
<satafterh> there is if you enable it
<kaptaink> ill try sudo -i and hopefully it will work?
<satafterh> may be but i havnt had a problem in two weeks, but that could change, lol
<satafterh> any one here familir with nvidia drivers? want to update the kerenl, what needs to be done??
<satafterh> where are all the people
<nalioth> in #ubuntu or bed
<BlankB> or just waiting.
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<delltony> question i keep getting this error when trying to dist-upgrade
<delltony> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key E62E729A9A12A723576C5A4F7D
<delltony> err
<delltony> dang it
<delltony> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<delltony> Errors were encountered while processing:
<delltony>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp4v2-0_2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<delltony> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> delltony: please paste in #flood or a pastebin
<nalioth> delltony: i have the same problem
<delltony> ok
<nalioth> delltony: "apt-get -f install" is your friend
<delltony> not in this case
<delltony> it didn't fix the depend
<nalioth> delltony: it can be fixed
<nalioth> run it again
<nalioth> and again
<nalioth> til it keeps repeating the same error
<delltony> and then what?
<delltony> how many times i have to run it ver and over?
<nalioth> delltony: whatever you do. DO NOT REBOOT until you clear all errors
<nalioth> delltony: you will be ass deep in alligators at that poing (if you do)
<delltony> i know
* nalioth is ass deep in gators atm
<delltony> been there before
<nalioth> delltony: do you know your dpkg?
<delltony> as in how to use it?
<nalioth> yes.
<delltony> to the most part yes but if you have an idea in mind please share
<nalioth> delltony: you will need to --force-overwrite the libmp4_blah
<delltony> this right ? libmp4v2-0_2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nalioth> delltony: as in "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/libmp4-blah
<nalioth> delltony: your tab completion will help you here
<delltony> yeah but your talking abut that deb right?
<nalioth> delltony: yes. your upgrade is stuck right there
<nalioth> delltony: the update will continue when you overwrite the libmp4 on your box now
<nalioth> at least mine did
<delltony> yeah thats how it should work  i have had to do this before
<delltony> just wanted to make sure we were on the same page
* delltony still learning and thanks
<nalioth> np, i'm upgrading (trying) my G3 right now
<nalioth> so i'm finding errors that hopefully you wont
<delltony> well errors help me learn new tricks
<delltony> even though i hate errors
<delltony> folks at work are amazed i never have problems with my laptop and they always screwing with viruses
<delltony> they told me don't click on yada yada link its a virus i go send it to me and i laughed
<delltony> yes i know linux has viruses like 11 that i know of but still i hate windows :)
<nalioth> linux is good that way
<delltony> on the hdparm i should keep the default right?
<delltony> yeah linux is really good if you ask me
<nalioth> keep all your defaults
<delltony> but i think its somewhat a personal preference too
<nalioth> holy cow! i've got a gdm login screen
<delltony> in terms of what you like
<delltony> you go man
<delltony> kill gdm install kdm
<delltony> :)
* nalioth was ass deep in gators 20min ago
<nalioth> a sep2 daily breezy saved me
* delltony hopes he saved his modified kickerside.jpg
<delltony> had a girl in a thong as the banner on it instead of he kde gear
<nalioth> delltony: for some reason the hosts file got overwritten
<nalioth> or changed
<nalioth> keep that in mind when it says "cant find ubuntu by hostname" or whatever it is
<delltony> yeah, dang i can't find my version of kside.jpg dang it dang it dang it
<nalioth> delltony: are you upgrading?
<delltony> yeah its still running
<delltony> but it always wipes out my dang kside every time i thught i had it saved
<nalioth> delltony: your thong is still there
<delltony> no its not
<delltony> well not visiable anyway
<delltony> it might be in another path or something please explain
<delltony> cause all i see is a gear
<delltony> with 3.4 which i don't link
<delltony> i have on it tonyonlinux and a girl in a thong ;)
<nalioth> n/m the hosts file error (again, it's my fault for having a 733t system)
* delltony farts on nalioth's system
<nalioth> it doesnt resemble a default ubuntu box by far
<delltony> i generally run flux on mine anyway
<delltony> and i customize my kernal too after i know the base works
<delltony> damn install hurry up i have to get up in 5 hours
<nalioth> delltony: you'll need to baby it
<nalioth> no sleep for you
<delltony> nalioth, what you do when you can't seem to kill dpkg or apt-get
<delltony> and need to restart
<nalioth> delltony: just kill it dead
<delltony> how ?
<delltony> i did a kill -9 on it
<delltony> did't workk
<delltony> dang it any idea?
<nalioth> hold the power button
<delltony> dude that would restart it
<delltony> i want to get all this stuff done before i restart
<delltony> but i cant' seem to restart apt-get dist-upgrade
<delltony> cause of the lock thing
<delltony> with dpkg 
<nalioth> power off the machine
<nalioth> wait
<delltony> so its safe to power it off?
<nalioth> do you have a colony4 or better cd?
<delltony> not that i know of
<nalioth> then dont quit
<nalioth> try this: open a terminal and type "ps aux|grep dpkg"
<delltony> i have
<delltony> have several pids
<delltony> and i tried a killall
<delltony> nothihng
<nalioth> kill each of em one at a time
<nalioth> one of them will kill them all
<delltony> damn it two of them will not kill
<delltony> is there not a force kill?
<nalioth> if -9 doesnt do it (you are using sudo, right?)
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> and  have tried kill -9 on the id
<nalioth> i dont know what else to tell you, except keep hammering at it
<DewDude> doh
<DewDude> why can't i do something as simple as compile a program
<DewDude> i've done it time and time again in linux before
<nalioth> DewDude: perfection is in the pursuit
<DewDude> it's 2am
<DewDude> i'm starting build on nvu again
<nalioth> DewDude: something to sleep on
<DewDude> indeed
<DewDude> i'm trying to learn
<DewDude> i've tried before
<DewDude> some things have come to me
<DewDude> like, i was able to build a gentoo system from a stage 3
<DewDude> it was just getting x to work that was the issue
* nalioth enjoys teaching (what little he knows)
<DewDude> haha
<DewDude> most of what i do know has been from operating a server
<DewDude> i'm pretty good with apache
<aftertaf> mornin' all
<nalioth> aftertaf: you sleep in?
<aftertaf> hehe nope, ten past eight here.... :D
<aftertaf> can you give me a tip?? i ssh to another PC, i une apt-get upgrade and after a few minutes the terminal freezes.... 
<nalioth> aftertaf: b/c you are updating something that uses the termminal
<aftertaf> dunno... you think so?
<aftertaf> eterm
<aftertaf> somethings are better run locally then..
<nalioth> aftertaf: run it using "gnu screen"
<aftertaf> ok...
<nalioth> aftertaf: you can read about gnu screen here http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<aftertaf> ok... i just type screen in terminal and it runs??  am reading ;)
<aftertaf> mad :D:D
<aftertaf> nalioth:  that is just nuts .....
<nalioth> what is that?
<aftertaf> screen.
<aftertaf> the concept.
<aftertaf> i'm amazed every day by things i learn bout linux...
<spiral> hi
<nalioth> aftertaf: once you been fiddlin with something for almost 10 years, you'll learn stuff weirder
<aftertaf> yeah i imagine....
<aftertaf> one day mate, one day ;)
<aftertaf> so, for the ssh pb... the idea would be to run eterm, ssh to server then run screen and launch apt-get from one of the screens?
<aftertaf> or run screen, then ssh to server in one of the screens?
<noirequus> aftertaf: yes, b/c you can resume screen sessions 
<noirequus> no, ssh > screen on remote box
* aftertaf still trying to get his head round a lot of stuff
<aftertaf> ok...
<aftertaf> have done ;)
<noirequus> linux is as powerful as you wish to make it
<noirequus> or as simple
<aftertaf> yeah, thats the thing... i understand there is a load of power, and i'm having trouble just getting my head around how much...
<aftertaf> cool.. now when i ps -A i've got pts 0,1 & 2
<aftertaf> hmmm, even with screen it just freezes at some point, even locally...
<seaLne> weird i've been running my irc client (irssi) in screen for nearly a year now with no probs :)
<seaLne> uptime++ :)
<kasim> hi, i upgraded to breezy, but my (german) language .mo files are gone. kde-i18n-de is installed, but does not seem to have those translation files.
<athlon> Hi, Ive lost the CD icon thats usually show up in KDE desktop whenever I insert a CD. How to create a new one ?
<aftertaf> seaLne:  hmm. yeah its weird. freezes on apt-get upgrade, or synaptic, when done via ssh. Only downloading, not yet appied anything either.
<aftertaf> oh well.
<seaLne> screen is great tho so don't give up on it
<aftertaf> seaLne:  no way!!!! ;)
<aftertaf> not screen's fault, crap HP PC!
<thoreauputic> wow, #kubuntu is rocking today...
<aftertaf> :)
* thoreauputic makes loud technical noises and considers typing a long bash command just to wake the channel up
<kasim> found https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14557 this tells me to manually install language-pack-kde-de
<ZanQdo> hi
<ZanQdo> how do I configure mi dual monitor in kubuntu?
<ZanQdo> the secondary monitor just show some crazy colors
<seaLne> ZanQdo: you will need to do it manually
<seaLne> ZanQdo: is it a dual head card or 2 cards?
<ZanQdo> mmm how? :-S
<seaLne> editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seaLne> ZanQdo: http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/xorg.conf <- my config with 2 cards
<ZanQdo> ok I will see what I can do
<ZanQdo> thanks
<seaLne> ZanQdo: basically you need 2 device, 2 monitor and 2 screen settings then the ServerLayout is a bit different, not realy that hard
<ZanQdo> ok!
<ZanQdo> thank you, i`m goin to read about it
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  $ sudo sh makesomenoise.sh
<thoreauputic>  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> ;)
<|nikki|> urgh, 8kHz sample rate white noise :P
<thoreauputic> hi nikkia :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: btw, nyquist is much better at making 'structured' noise :)
<nalioth> nikkia: did we wake you up?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm sure you are right
<nikkia> nalioth: no, my alarm clock has that honour
<nalioth> it's a quarter of 3 where i am
<nikkia> nalioth: 8:50am here, and i've already been on the phone to my boss :/
<nalioth> nikkia: ah
<aftertaf> nalioth:  am or pm??
<nalioth> must be nice not having to add or subtract utc
* aftertaf is gmt +1
* nalioth is -6 utc 
<nalioth> or its almost 3am
<aftertaf> ohhhh :D
<nalioth> got breezy on one of my ibooks
<nalioth> it's definitely not ready for normal users (of ppc)
<nikkia> nalioth: i do have to add to UTC, i'm in BST, which is GMT(UTC) + 1
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm so lost on anything to do with utc (we got dst in the states, too)
<nikkia> nalioth: no, really, i never noticed when i lived there for 10 years </sarcasm>
<nalioth> i just run "date --utc" in the ol' terminal to keep me on track
<nikkia> nalioth: the great thing when you're a brit living in the US, is that any debtors you have in the UK are clueless - my bank ran foul of the RICO laws once by calling me at 3am to harass me about a debt :)
<seaLne> nalioth: the install killed my G4 (atleast it was a bit of a coincidence that after part 1 of the install the machine died)
* thoreauputic wants a time zone called GNU (can be shared and edited ad lib)
<nikkia> seaLne: that'd be apple's remote 'explode' functionality
<nalioth> nikkia: what a perk, eh?
<nikkia> seaLne: my G4 died 2 days after i told them where to put their extended warrenty
<nalioth> seaLne: just the software part, i hope (of your ibook)
<seaLne> nalioth: no all it does when powered on now is make an ear piercing tone and is otherwise dead
<nikkia> (and when i say 'died' i mean literally - the ethernet, IDE, firewire, one memory bank, and some other stuff on the chipset stopped working, and lots of smoke came out :/
<aftertaf> wow nikkia meltdwn!
<nalioth> seaLne: anything on the screen b4 that?
<nikkia> they called me 1 day before the warrenty expired, trying to get me to sign up for extended coverage, and it died 1 day after the warrenty expired
<seaLne> nalioth: it installed yaboot then when i turned back to it blank screen and the terrible noise and thats all it would do after that
<nalioth> aftertaf: did you gain control of screen?
<nalioth> seaLne: have you reset the PRAM?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  i'm figuring it out a bit...
<aftertaf> gain control is a bit early, printed off docs to read..
<nikkia> aftertaf: first thing i do, is set the screen escape sequence to ctrl-p instead of ctrl-a
<nalioth> seaLne: try to reset the PRAM
<nalioth> nikkia: why ctrl-p over a?
<nikkia> nalioth: i use ctrl-a a lot, but i can duplicate the functionality of ctrl-p with cursor-up in 99% of apps
<nalioth> nikkia: you continually flabbergast me
<nikkia> nalioth: whereas not all/very few apps will go to the start of the line on pressing 'home'
<aftertaf> loooool, glad i'm not the only one scratching head here...
<aftertaf> im way far behind that type of thing right now.... 
<thoreauputic> nikkia's solution makes sense - the ctrl-a in screen drives me nuts
<aftertaf> making things comfortable is god once you've learned to drive, i've just discovered the gearstick
<nalioth> i must be too dense to comprehend the diff
<seaLne> nalioth: going to try that when i get into work, Riddell suggested that last night
<nikkia> i've actually been using emacs so long, that i usually use ctrl-a + ctrl-k rather than ctrl-u  in most cases now :)
<seaLne> waiting for music to copy to my mp3 player then off to work :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ctrl-a takes the cursor to th eline beginning normally
<seaLne> except in retarded konq
<nalioth> thoreauputic: in what app?
<nikkia> nalioth: almost all
<thoreauputic> nalioth: in the terminal
<nikkia> nalioth: its a emacs key, and most apps support emacs bindings, including all the major shells
<nalioth> i'm already spoiled on ctrl-a to do my bidding in screen
<nikkia> all apps that use readline default to the emacs-style keybindings too
<nikkia> (one advantage of ctrl-a/ctrl-k instead of ctrl-u, is that you can undo it with ctrl-y)
<nikkia> since ctrl-k cuts the line into the yank buffer, whereas ctrl-u just kills the line
<nikkia> heh, its easy to spot when the boss is out of the office
<nikkia> one of my co-workers that is the only office member with the server admin password is a bit overzealous on rebooting it when it seems 'slow' (usually when someone is dl'ing a huge file :)  so if the boss is out of the office, the server tends to get rebooted, often :)
<aftertaf> nikkia:  what OS is on the server??
<nikkia> aftertaf: win2k3
<nalioth> nikkia: that doesnt reboot itself?
<nikkia> nalioth: no
<aftertaf> 2k3.. not bad. sholdnt go slow for no reason...
* aftertaf ponders whether being MS is a reason...
<nikkia> aftertaf: its SBS that is the problem, i think, not the OS per se
<aftertaf> omg!sbs
<aftertaf> say no more.
<aftertaf> a one-domain DC gutted of all that can be useful.
<nikkia> aftertaf: i've suggested switching to a decent set of server apps many times, but my boss won't have any of it (his reasons are fair, tho)
<nikkia> he has lamented that he'd like a dev dept only server running a more stable OS
<aftertaf> hehe. a windows man who would be starting afresh with nux?
<nikkia> aftertaf: yeah, but he's willing to admit that linux+apache+postfix+dovecot, or something would be more stable
<aftertaf> but he dont feel safe making the switch from a personal PoV... i understand, had same too.
<nikkia> aftertaf: its not that
<nikkia> aftertaf: the win2k3+sbs is also serving up  accounts and payroll stuff
<nikkia> its not as easy as just 'switch the server to linux', which is fair
<aftertaf> anyway, closed my eterm and opened another, screen -r and i recover my ssh session :D
<nikkia> afteraf, now open a second, and 'screen -x' :)
<aftertaf> nikkia:  totally..... Im an AD person myself and would love to know how to implement in nux.
<aftertaf> hehehe omg!
<aftertaf> both at once... freaky!
<nikkia> afteraf, the scrollback buffer in screen is quite useful, too
<nikkia> <screen key> [   to enter, and escape to leave
<jimmy_neutron> hi
<jimmy_neutron>  in "make xconfig" what's the difference between a dot and a tick?
<henk> I'm listening to some mp3 with amaroK, but i'm hearing a lot of 'artifacts' on the sound, The quality is bad.. the load on my box is 0,12 and my hd's are on DMA so the bitstream should be ok i guess. Does anyone know what i may do to get this better ?
<aftertaf> henk:  same if you use another player or not??
<henk> hmm havent tried yet i'm tying to install a different engine in this one first hang on
<henk> aftertaf, i'm now running the xine enginge in amarok and that solved my problem i think. 
<aftertaf> hehe
<nikkia> lol!!!
<nikkia> a co-worker just asked me how to enable anisotropic filtering in OpenGL at runtime...
<nikkia> and the reference document i sent him back? a US Navy document on OpenGL programming!!!
<buz> anyone got experiences with syncing palms or treos with kontact?
<aftertaf> buz:  yep, but it worked by itself...
<buz> you mean it's foolproof?
<buz> i was considering replacing my p900 (which i never got to sync) with a treo650
<buz> unless someone know of a decent phone with sd card AND wlan ;)
<aftertaf> mines a treo 600
<buz> any good?
<aftertaf> i ran kpilot, plugged it in, hit the button and the bugger synched by itself
<aftertaf> yeah, seems ok... use it as a phone mostly... or for plaing cards when b0r3d
<buz> i dont like the antenna sticking out of the thing
<buz> i'd use it as phone and as mp3 player with 2gb sd stick
<buz> replacing my ipod
<buz> one device ought to be enough, really
<aftertaf> 2gb :D
<buz> well, i got a 30gb ipod
<buz> but its battery is failing
<buz> and reaslistically, 2gb is enough for my most beloved tracks ;)
<buz> the stupid p900 cant use memory sticks larger than 128mb what madness is that, really
<buz> anyway thanks for the comment ;)
<nikkia> buz, i'm 'stuck' with RS-DV-MMC
<buz> huuh?
<buz> reduced size mmc?
<nikkia> which isn't a 'bad' memory card format, but it does mean that i lag behind capacity wise, 512MB is the largest RS-DV-MMC atm
<buz> in what phone?
<nikkia> buz, reduced size, dual-voltage, mmc
<nikkia> in a nokia 6630
<buz> well memory stick duo go up to 2gb now. but sony morons dont support them in the p900, in p910 they do
<buz> ass holes
<nikkia> buz, i wouldn't feel comfortable about using MS-Duo anyway
<buz> last time i got suckered to buy a sony product
* nalioth would like to find the bug that keeps freezin this box solid
<buz> why not
<nikkia> buz, it includes DRM at the hardware level
<buz> so they say
<nikkia> buz, which is why they phased out the plain MS
<buz> but i always got everything out from it
<buz> but as i say, sony is evil
<nikkia> they're more evil than MS, IMO
<buz> and MS duo costs at least 50% more than SD
<buz> mhh about the same on my scale
<nikkia> and their products are badly designed, and shoddily made
<buz> sony at least doesnt have anything resembiling a real monpoly
<nikkia> buz, i had a sony DTS receiver....
<buz> pure evil, but easily substituted by other companies at least
<nikkia> they had *all* power rails going thru a pair of very hard to find 20A fuses
<nikkia> it would blow both those fuses once every 3-4 months
<buz> lol
<buz> my 6 year old technics still works like a charm
<nikkia> and this wasn't even their consumer line
<nikkia> it was a $1000+ ES line receiver
<buz> yeah i dont buy sony consumer electronics
<buz> phones, i did, but wont do it again
<buz> at the time, the p900 was the only halfway useable smart phone
<nikkia> my  yamaha receiver, otoh, with basically the same feature set, except a few less optical inputs, and no optical output, was utterly reliable
<buz> yeah i'll get a yamaha receiver when mine fails
<buz> or denon if i have too much ash
<buz> cash
<nikkia> buz, the reason i paid enormously for the ES, was because of the 'optical input for every channel, and an optical output that carries either raw data when recording from a DD/DTS source, or PCM'ed when recording from an analog audio source'
<nikkia> buz, it was great as a general media switcher, as i could slap my DVR on the optical output, and record movies in DD from satellite
<buz> mhh i'd be fine with one or two optical inputs for my dvd player
<buz> i could care less for DVR
<buz> there's only crap on tv in switzerland anyway.
<buz> maybe if i could watch bbc, but german tv? YIKES
<buz> the swiss at least now send movies in dual channel sound (german plus original language) but who wants to watch analog tv with mono sound
<nalioth> goin down for maintenance
<nikkia> buz, people with only one ear? :)
<buz> i hear even those have marginal abilities to locate sounds
<nikkia> yeah, they do
<nikkia> i went deaf in one ear for a while, could still locate sounds to a degree
<buz> my math teacher in highschool was born with only one working ear
<buz> he ever got to know about it  in militarily when they were asked to go skiing
<buz> and his sense of balance wouldnt work well enough for that
<nikkia> 'asked' ? :)
<buz> forced probably
<buz> then again, i dont really know. not in the military myself, thankfully
<nikkia> that sounds far more like millitary service :)
<nikkia> buz, aren't you swiss then ?
<buz> i am
<nikkia> how've you avoided military service ?
<buz> but these days, about half swiss men get away from it on "health" grounds
<buz> 80% of those don't have any health issue at all
<buz> but since the military got reduced greatly, they are glad about any they can get rid off without any suspicion
<nikkia> ah
<buz> so  basically you go to a doc, get some ridiculous attest and that's it
<buz> you'll have to pay more taxes until 30 but for us students, that barely matters ;)
<buz> and paying sure as hell beats the shit out of crawling in the mud
<buz> and worse stuff
<buz> i've heard of one guy who was in the youth national team of some ball game (cant remember which) who got off on health grounds.
<buz> we'll all believe that, suuuure
<seaLne> is printing still broken in breezy?
* nikkia makes a software release and prepares to relax for the rest of the day
<delltony> morning guys
<delltony> anyone happen to know how to overcome a hoary to breezy issue i get in the shell Checking battery state and it just sets there
<delltony> is there a way to continue with the boot process i tried ctrl cing it
<delltony> but no luck
<delltony> i get the initial ubuntu splash screen with the boot squence then it goes back to the shell much kinda as if x didn't start or something but i don't get any errors all i get is it stuck on checking battery state
<jpatrick|studyin> delltony: tried startx ?
<jjesse> easiest way to upgrade form hoary to breezy preview?
<jsubl2> come on usa folks.  start the torrent.  my speed is low
<jsubl2> jjesse: that is what i use
<jpatrick|studyin> jjesse: I'm downloading the iso now
<jsubl2> gonna use rather if it ever get here
<jpatrick|studyin> if it doesn't work I'm gonna dist-upgrade
<jjesse> can i just change hoary to breezy in sources.list
<jpatrick|studyin> yeah
<jpatrick|studyin> there no backports tho
<jpatrick|studyin> there's an example of the file on UbuntuGuide :P
<jjesse> are there going to be kubuntu cd's available thru shipit?
<jpatrick|studyin> no idea
<jpatrick|studyin> I think I'll just dist-upgrade
<jpatrick|studyin> oh dear, KGet just crashed..
<delltony> i don't get a shell jpatrick|studyin to do startx
<jpatrick|studyin> :s
<delltony> as i stated it hangs at the checking battery
<delltony> aww good ol virtual shell i love it
<delltony> i gotta probably do apt-cdrom add
* delltony goes and burns iso image
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Uneral Torunament 2004
<jjesse> wow: 808 upgraded, 288 newly installed, 34 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jjesse> thats an apt-get update followed by apt-get dist-upgrade w/ changing sources to kubuntu
<jjesse> i meant breezy
<incubii> yeah try that on 28.8kb dialup jjesse 
<jjesse> incubii: why do you think i'm doing it at work :)
<incubii> id do that too but i dont wanna lug my machine there
<thescanner> Ciao
<thescanner> Minchia.....finalmente sono riuscito a far funzionare bitchx
<thescanner> C'e' nessuno?
<thescanner> ?
<thescanner> There is someone hier?
<thescanner> Hallo.........
<jjesse> hallo :)
<thescanner> :-)
<Beetlefrosch> hello, where can i find this: "System Settings - a user friendly replacement for KControl"
<jjesse> Beetlefrosch:  have you upgrade to breezy?
<Beetlefrosch> yes
<thescanner> Really?
<thescanner> And is it good?
<Beetlefrosch> jo
<Beetlefrosch> i just work on it :-)
<thescanner> Is there a Linux Software for programming my Girlfriend?
<thescanner> :)
<thescanner> In the last time she has a lot of "bug" ;)
<thescanner> :-p
<jpatrick|tv> System Settings is nicer than Kcontrol
<thescanner> Hey, I have a little problem
<delltony> interesting x.org hates me can't start mouse driver among other things grrr
<thescanner> I cannot connect me with my school LAN
<incubii> yes i update my mac at work and all sudden there was system settings, wass an interesting change
<thescanner> I want buy a new Laptop
<thescanner> Which I have to buy?
<thescanner> A mac or a PC
<thescanner> I want always kubuntu
<thescanner> But I don't know which is better for Linux
<buz> kubuntu works on both but wlan doesnt work on the mac
<thescanner> :-(
<delltony> any devs here
<delltony> reason i ask i keep getting stuck on checking battery state when i bootup
<thescanner> Maybe is better a PC whit nVidia with Kubuntu
<thescanner> Which laptop?
<thescanner> Acer
<thescanner> HP
<thescanner> ?
<thescanner> ?
<thescanner> :-(
<buz> depends on your budget really
<buz> and requirements
<thescanner> I have no money problem :-)
<buz> toshiba or ibm then
<thescanner> which exactily?
<buz> well you need to figure that out yourself
<buz> you should prefer nvidia graphics card for kubuntu though
<thescanner> I work with graphic
<buz> big screen then
<thescanner> Do you know a good toshiba modell?
<buz> samsung got a nice 17" thing
<buz> but $$$
<thescanner> samsung?
<buz> i'd get the toshiba portege m200
<buz> but that's likely not so optimal for graphics work
<thescanner> And how work it with kubuntu?
<buz> it works
<delltony> if i put the cdrom in for kubuntu can i install and keep my old files?
<delltony> or does it wipe the partition and all?
<buz> it should not
<buz> but there's no guarantee
<delltony> ok
<buz> so better do backups
<delltony> well i always backup but i'm wanting to keep from having to run backups
<buz> especially if you dont have any spare partition and need to resize the current one
<delltony> in terms of reinstalling them
<thescanner> Which laptop with smart battery and suspend support
<thescanner> Currently I have an ACER ASPIRE 1681wlmi
<thescanner> But I cannot use suspend
<thescanner> and my CardReader
<delltony> i had the same issue with warty to hoary
<thescanner> .....and my battery status is always unknowed...
<buz> if you want a no trouble system, get a powerbook
<buz> and run osx on it
<delltony> is there a way to stip the partition portion of the install as in keep old data without wiping the partition
<delltony> skip even
<delltony> dang it is there no way to not format a partition on this install?
<jpatrick|tv> :/
<jpatrick|tv> errr... no
<pl_ice> hi
<jpatrick|tv> hi
<pl_ice> quiet here :/
<DewDude> can you upgrade kubuntu from the CD?
<hussam> I posted a news article in a tech site about Kubuntu breezy preview release: http://www.flexbeta.net/main/comments.php?catid=1&shownews=14701
<libben> Riddell: 
<libben> this was the one u recc? http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<libben> yesterday that is?
<Riddell> libben: that's the preview release yes
<libben> well, downloading it know anyway, now i need to countinue my route at fedex =) took some time to get home and start downloading this so its finnished when im done in 2 hours =)
<libben> later
<calilasseia> Hello everyone ...
<calilasseia> Anyone here know anything about hosts files???
<calilasseia> Only I've made a little discovery ... as well as the standard 'hosts' file, there are two more files in /etc, called "hosts.allow" and "hosts.deny" ...
<calilasseia> I'm interested in using hosts blocking as part of my anti parasite/malware strategy (works in Windows), and I was wondering about transplanting the same strategy to Linux ...
<parktownprawn> its easier just to install the program firestarter 
<calilasseia> Hmm, never heard of that ...
<parktownprawn> its a nice firewall program 
<calilasseia> Is it in the universe repository by any chance?
<parktownprawn> you can install it easily using synaptic or apt-get
<calilasseia> Ok, I'll make a note of that ... any manual entries for the hosts files I can browse ???
<parktownprawn> apt-cache show firestarter tells me its in universe
<calilasseia> Oh good, so I can install this straight away then?
<parktownprawn> yes 
<parktownprawn> its pretty easy to configure
<parktownprawn> and you can manually allow and deny various hosts
<nikkia> calilasseia: firestarter is a front-end to iptables
<nikkia> calilasseia: so you could just learn iptables command syntax, and block hosts that way
<calilasseia> Thanks Nikkia ... thing is, on my Windows partition I have a big hosts file that maps all the malware sites to 127.0.0.1 and effectively kills most of them off at source ...
<nikkia> calilasseia: you can do that with /etc/hosts
<calilasseia> But then I discovered that Linux has more than one hosts file ... and thought "Hmm, better seek advice" ...
<nikkia> calilasseia: /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny aren't used by normal programs
<calilasseia> Ah, right ...
<nikkia> they are only used for tcpwrapper'ed programs in inetd
<moutew> hi
<calilasseia> So just copying my big anti-malware hosts file and appending it to the standard one in /etc/hosts will do the hob?
<haim> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<parktownprawn> i did that with my /etc/host but it made the gnome network-admin program a bit unstable
<calilasseia> "job" ...  argh, dyslexic keyboard ...
<moutew> i'm download kubuntu-preview using bittorrent and it's very slow
<haim> hi
<nikkia> calilasseia: wouldn't recommend it, using /etc/hosts to block is unreliable
<moutew> usually it's very spreed
<nikkia> calilasseia: for a start, its not going to block IP address specific access
<calilasseia> Ah ... what sort of reliability issues should I take note of then Nikkia?
<nikkia> secondly, you don't really need that huge lookup lag :)
<calilasseia> That's odd ... I don't notice a lookup lag in Windows ... and thought if it worked well there, it would work even better in Linux ...
<calilasseia> After all my Linux install has shamed Windows into the dunce's corner in a number of ways in the short time I've had it :)
<haim> sher
<nikkia> calilasseia: fine, use that method if you want, but when you have problems, don't say i didn't tell you :P
<calilasseia> Well that's why I asked about what issues I should note Nikkia ... forewarned and all that :)
<haim> :d
<haim> :D
<nikkia> calilasseia: yes, and you're dismissing them out of hand
<calilasseia> Am I???
<nikkia> what's the point of asking a question, if any answer is going to be basically 'lalala, i can't hear you'
<calilasseia> Well you said there would be a lag problem ... 
<haim> plese
<calilasseia> All I said was I hadn't noticed one in Windows, and thought that Linux might do the job even better ...
<calilasseia> Because in the short time I've had this Linux install, it's astonished me ... 
<haim> plese
<nikkia> so you're assuming that linux does everything the same way as windows, but better?
<parktownprawn> i do think you are being a little bit harsh to calilasseia nikkia
<calilasseia> Not necessarily the same way Nikkia, but thus far my Linux install runs beautifully ...
<calilasseia> For example - Windows got its knickers in a twist over my broadband connection and I practicallly had to threaten it with an axe ...
<calilasseia> My Linux install found the connection in an instant and said "here you are, happy srufing" ...
<calilasseia> "Surfing" ... bleh
<haim> you are good boy!!!!
<calilasseia> So I thought naturally enough given the good precedents it's set thus far, that if I transplanted my hosts blocking it would perform in a similarly trouble free manner ...
<haim> all we need is happe
<nikkia> calilasseia: even besides the performance problems, you're ignoring the basic flaw in your approach
<nikkia> that is, serious malware doesn't use hostnames anyway
<calilasseia> Right ...
<calilasseia> Bear in mind I'm still at the beginning of the learning curve here ...
<calilasseia> And I've discovered there's a LOT to wade through ...
<calilasseia> In any case, would it not be possible to experiment a little, and upon discovering that the experiment was flawed, just undo everything ???
<calilasseia> In any case I'm hunting info on firestarter ...
<calilasseia> Wow ... just found the home page ... firestarter looks impressive ...
<sml> hi .. what is the easiest way to get some good video codes going ... apt-getting vlc, or installing codes for caffeine
<sml> codecs
<calilasseia> OK, installing firestarter now ...
<parktownprawn> ! codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<calilasseia> Ok, done the install ...
<sml> ubotu .. hey perfect .. just one more thing .. what is a good breezy repo for these?
<ubotu> that's too long, sml
<sml> too long for what ubotu?
<parktownprawn> ubotu is a bot not a real person
<ubotu> Not a clue, parktownprawn
<parktownprawn> ! factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<parktownprawn> sml - most of what you want should be in the universe or multiverse repositories
<sml> parkownprawn .. what is a good breezy repo?
<parktownprawn> sml - where are you
<calilasseia> OK next step ... it's installed ... how do I run it ...???
<parktownprawn> calilasseia: sudo firestarter
<jpatrick|tv> I use Guarddog
<sml> parktownprawn .. in australia
<parktownprawn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<calilasseia> Right, thanks ...
<parktownprawn> i think there the australian respos are at au.archive.ubuntu.com 
<sml> parktownprawn - i dont like that default repo .. it ruined my system 3 or 4 times .. until I installed ubuntu saying i was in the US!!
<calilasseia> Whee, I now have a firewall ...
<Pyf> what should i use to open a .rar file?
<jpatrick|tv> Pyf: Ark?
<parktownprawn> sml - ok why don't you just try archive.ubuntu.com
<Pyf> jpatrick: ark says the utility unrar is not installed
<Pyf> how do i install it?
<jpatrick> Pyf: apt-get install unrar rar
<calilasseia> So firestarter will now run every time I boot up ???
<parktownprawn> sml - in.archive.ubutu.com works fine for me
<sml> ok .. i;ll give em a shot :)
<jpatrick> I use the UK ones
<parktownprawn> calilasseia: yes but you won't see it
<calilasseia> OK thanks ... so the applet that popped up is a separate config tool ...
<parktownprawn> calilasseia: if you want to see what its doing just run sudo firestarter and it should put a nice little icon on your panel
<calilasseia> Just did that ...
<parktownprawn> yep the applet is a config tool and it will change from blue to red if someone does something it doesn't like
<calilasseia> Right, I've got an icon ... only thing is, if I close the config tool, will the icon vanish?
<calilasseia> Oh and in the terminal as I was running it, it said "You should not run Firefox without the -H option" ...
<jpatrick> I prefer kdesu for apps
<parktownprawn> no but if you login again the icon won't be there - you have to run sudo firestarter to get the icon again
<calilasseia> Right ... so how do I get firestarter to run system wide on boot?
<calilasseia> Sorry about this but I am new to all of this :)
<parktownprawn> it will run systemwide on boot it just won't bring up the little icon telling you what its doing
<calilasseia> Ah ... the actuall firewall service runs system wide ...
<parktownprawn> i have no clue what the firefox -H option
<jpatrick> yes
<parktownprawn> yes 
<sml> parktownprawn - could you please post your sources.conf line for your restricted extras repos
<Pyf> ark doesnt seem to recognise that the file is rar'ed over a number of files, .rar .r01 .r02 etc....
<calilasseia> But to get the icon the config tool needs to be run per user ...
<jpatrick> sml: it's sources.list
<jpatrick> :p
<sml> ahhh sorry - too quick :)
<parktownprawn> the relevant line is: deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<sml> cool thanks mate
<parktownprawn> but outside india in.archive.ubuntu.com will be reeeeealy slow 
<parktownprawn> mate
<sml> that is not good with my 24mbps connection!
<parktownprawn> sml - i think you'll just have to play around to find the best/fastest repo for you if au. sucks
<sml> parktownprawn .. will do ... at least yours is working at the moment :)
<parktownprawn> sml - good luck
<slow-motion> hello
<znh> hi slow-motion 
<slow-motion> hi znh 
<_user> hi all
<calilasseia> Ok, time to leave and do some boring errands (sigh) ... thanks to everyone for assorted help ...
<sml> parktownprawn - vlc installed well. any idea why flash wouldnt work with konqueror?
<_user> how can I install e2fsprogs-devel ??
<CosminG> how can I install e2fsprogs-devel ??
<slow-motion> i have changed the size of my /home partion from 13 to 20gb with paragon partion manager under windows, but the partion still has 13gb under linux. how can i use the full 20gb?
<roman> hola
<OculusAquilae> roman: hello
<delltony> hi can someone tell me how to make the new breezy having the use kde fonts for gtk applications i know in hoary you could do it.
<delltony> reason i say is the fonts on firefox are small as crap
<gdiebel> Absolutely love the kubuntu breezy preview. It is my first time trying out a breezy build of any sort. Impressive work
<othernoob> Riddell: regarding the new version of Kubuntu, can one choose what will be installed?
<Riddell> othernoob: when installing from CD it will generally install everything on the CD
<Riddell> you can do a server install which only installs command line stuff
<othernoob> okay, will there ever be a superior installation?
<Riddell> what could be improved?
<othernoob> well, for example that one could choose what's going to be installed for a desktop system..
<othernoob> if you take a look at the fedora core installation you can see what i mean
<Riddell> fedora comes on 4 CDs
<othernoob> well yes..
<othernoob> but not the installation ;)
<gdiebel> Riddell, is there interest in including kat with kubuntu breezy?
<delltony> how in the heck do you get gtk-qt to install on breezy?
<delltony> i need it so i can get gtk apps (firefox) to use kde fonts
<delltony> otherwise i need a telescope to read the thing
<othernoob> it's not the amount of programs i'm thinking of, which of course is much more with fedora with its 3 windowing systems and so on, but just the possibility for example to not install openoffice on ones desktop system
<nikkia> now, see, thats why i love emacs!!! /me just rewrote the function that gets called when you press 'insert' so that it changes the text-cursor colour based on whether you're in overwrite or insert mode :)
<Riddell> delltony: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (but it has problems with gtk cairo)
<Riddell> gdiebel: yes, but I don't think it's ready to be included by default
<delltony> well i can't even get it to install cause of depends
<Riddell> delltony: installs ok here, what's the problem?
<delltony> hang on
<delltony> you using the ones from cvs or a direct pull from unbuntu?
<Riddell> othernoob: the ability to choose what to install is not worth loosing the simplicity of it just installing
<delltony> cause i try apt-get install gtk-qt and get the following
<Riddell> delltony: packages from ubuntu archive
<delltony> kdeblibs4c and kdelibs4-dev depends
<delltony> but both are already installed
<othernoob> Riddell: well i'm not asking to erase that approach of installing but to add an advanced installation possibility
<delltony> let me talk with you on the broken pc so i can give you the exact errors
<_delltony> ok riddle go to flood and ill past what i have please
<Riddell> _delltony: kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_delltony> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/358949
<aseigo> Riddell: neat. how'd you go about getting a TLD from pastebin?
<Riddell> aseigo: no idea, I just noticed someone using it one day :)
<aseigo> Riddell: hum. seems to be automagic
<Riddell> delltony: that looks like hoary
<aseigo> yep. it is.
<_delltony> suppose to be breezy
<_delltony> any idea how to fix
<_delltony> cause breezy is what i'm running
<Riddell> delltony: make sure it says breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_delltony> being its a full new install id be amazed if it didn't but let me look
<INR_USER352> hi all!
<Gnuton> u
<_delltony> you the man i had a extra repository i added based ona  wiki and it was for hoary duh 
<_delltony> hey one other thing while i'm here ndiswrapper for wireless is it out of the box now in breezy
<_delltony> or do i still have to modprobe it with my driver
* Riddell knows nothing about ndiswrapper
<_delltony> also to get the gtk use qt t show up in kde
<_delltony> do i have t restart kicker?
* _delltony restarts to see if the effect isi therre
<othernoob> mmh, will a built tower with a 350W PSU be enough for an amd sempron 2800 +128/256mb graphicscard+1 or 2 hdds +2 cd/dvd drives?
<_delltony> Riddell: can you tell me how i can find he gtk to qt section in the control panel now
<_delltony> everything has changed
<_delltony> hey nomad
<`Nomad> hi..
<`Nomad> I'm in a rush.. I have a new job and I have to migrate our website.. They used frontpage for years but never used the publish function..  Now! Today I have to convert all our forms toposting to an access DB.  ARGHHH!!
<`Nomad> I need a frontpage expert..
<`Nomad> How to set up that databae connection without using the publish function.. And I'm sorry if this is definitely the wong forum for it.. hehehe :)
<`Nomad> I tried #frontpage but it didn't exist
<`Nomad> Lost so much I am
<buz> maybe because it's a MS program?
<_delltony> access sucks
<`Nomad> I know, and so does FP
<buz> and about the opposite of free or standards conforming
<`Nomad> I am migrating us to Drupal and egroupware down the road..
<`Nomad> but for today, if I survive, I need to do this :(
<nikkia> `Nomad: i think MSDN has some 'chat forums' these days, you might find better help there
<`Nomad> I'll thanks :)
<`Nomad> God I hate M$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<`Nomad> #quit Kubuntu forever!!!!!
<frank23> why would he think of asking for help here ???????
<buz> you must understand, using frontpage makes you mad
<nikkia> frank23: *shrug* i've done similar, its a 'where there are people that have some smarts' issue
<buz> point
<nikkia> the web isn't exactly chok-a-block with good sources of frontpage info
<frank23> nikkia: I see your point
<nikkia> a search is likely to turn up a billion sites run/populated by the kind of clueless morons that 'just use it', not sites with answers to real hard issues... MSDN is probably the best place to ask, which is why i suggested it, and i believe they have chat forums these days
<nikkia> sometimes, just sometimes, you go to somewhere where you SHOULD get a good answer, and get nothing, then go somewhere you shouldn't, and get the right answer, that has happened with java questions i've had before, and #java on here :)
<buz> its kinda like those endless what hardware should i buy discussions ;)
<DewDude> after i apt-get dist upgrade should i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<frank23> if you want kde, yes
<DewDude> ok
<jpatrick> frank23: I'm dist-upgrade and it's upgrading my kde packages
<jpatrick> dist-upgrading*
<frank23> jpatrick: well, you had kubuntu-desktop before
<frank23> dist-upgrade will update whatever you have to breezy
<DewDude> i have kubuntu currently
<DewDude> i haven't dist-upgraded yet
<DewDude> i'm still apt-get upgrade
<frank23> DewDude: oh, well you don't need to install kubuntu-desktop again
<DewDude> ok
<jpatrick> Will dist-upgrading to Breezy remove my old kernel?
<DewDude> yup
<humbolt> why is it that gnome panels work for kde in debian but not in kubuntu?
<OculusAquilae> ..
<OculusAquilae> sorry
<slow-motion> bbl
<libben> time to burn the breezy image.
<libben> hmm.
<libben> wonder if i have a cd-rw
<humbolt> what about kubuntu breezy? anything new?
<libben> im installing it soon... like within an hour
<humbolt> what about networkmagick support
<libben> the preview install
<joshy> hi, i'm wondering how to get dhclient running at boot, right now I have to type it in after I loggin.
<humbolt> is there anything to configure wlans in kubuntu in a quick an easy way?
<humbolt> why doe gnome panel applets work in kde on debian but not on kubuntu?
<slow-motion> re
<|Aethyrian|> H'lo, anybody active that still plays around with MUDs?
<_Windows> hello all :)
<_delltony> anyone here delt with ndiswrapper on breezy yet?
<_Windows> I have a problem... I get this message when I apt-get upgrade: "Segmentation faulty Tree...50%"
<_Windows> Any one know what to do?
<_Windows> need to reinstall dpkg or apt?
<pussfeller> whts the verdict on breezy?
<pussfeller> !breezy
<ubotu> I guess breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<m0ns00n> Helleu
<m0ns00n> How's it going
<m0ns00n> :-)
<pussfeller> is kubuntu funded by the same people behind ubuntu?
<_Windows> m0ns00n: just fine, and you?
<nick01> is kubuntu just as ugly as ubuntu ?
<m0ns00n> _Windows: I'm good
<_Windows> :D
<m0ns00n> nick01: Of course not
<m0ns00n> :-)
<_Windows> I had a problem with my apt a moment ago, but I think I fixed it *glad*
<m0ns00n> nick01: Just poke around in kcontrol and you're set -- and download Lucida Grande from somewhere
<nick01> LOL
<m0ns00n> :-D
<nick01> what's that ?
<_Windows> some months ago I probably would have reinstalled linux
<nick01> m0ns00n, what's Lucida Grande ?
<_Windows> I got  a "Segmentation faulty Tree" and had to delete everything in var/lib/apt/lists and do a apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean
<m0ns00n> nick01: You want me to find the link? It makes KDE show a font besides Bitstream Vera Sans without you wondering if you needed glasses.
<nick01> I c- no need tks
<m0ns00n> nick01: http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/jonmega/iceman/osx_fonts.zip
<nick01> but what's so good about ubuntu/kubuntu ? I only installed ubuntu once- I saw how ugly it was and the terrible fonts and I removed it
<m0ns00n> Hehe
<m0ns00n> Fonts have always been a problem.... sadly
<m0ns00n> I wonder when it's gonna change really
<m0ns00n> All fonts either look like they are bold, or they are thin as nothing besides
<_Windows> http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/misc/macfonts.html
<nick01> so it doesn't have any control center or something special ? why is it so popular then ? I don't get it
<_Windows> there you have the Mac-fonts
<m0ns00n> None of the hinting options does anything -- although The Gimp actually gets it good with hinting turned off
<seth_k> my fonts on my Breezy desktop are seriously screwed, but nothing I've tried has worked so far
<m0ns00n> seth_k: How do you mean, small or just ugly?
<seth_k> m0ns00n, ridiculously huge
<m0ns00n> seth_k: Or big, because you can set it to 100dpi
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> seth_k: 
<nick01> why is it so popular ?
<m0ns00n> seth_k: do "sudo nano -w /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc"
<m0ns00n> seth_k: then ctrl+w for args
<m0ns00n> seth_k: then add "-dpi 100" to the list of arguments
<m0ns00n> I know
<seth_k> whoaaa, really?
<m0ns00n> It sucks that you need to *edit a config file*
<m0ns00n> :-D
<m0ns00n> hehe
<seth_k> i set 100dpi in xorg.conf
<m0ns00n> But that's life currently
<seth_k> but didn't think to change it in kdmrc
<m0ns00n> kdmrc ownz the dpi it seems
<m0ns00n> :-)
<seth_k> i'll try it when I get home, am on the Breezy laptop now, which works fine
<m0ns00n> ok
<seth_k> cheers, come to oklahoma and i'll buy you dinner ;)
<m0ns00n> :-)
<nick01> m0ns00n, can u tell me what's so good about kubuntu and why so many people use it (ubuntu/kubuntu)
<m0ns00n> nick01: Kde?
<m0ns00n> :-)
<nick01> :/
<m0ns00n> Ubuntu uses Gnome
<nick01> no ubuntu/kubuntu
<seth_k> nick01, kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome. They use the same packages... the difference is just branding.
<nick01> I know
<nick01> yes but why is it so popular ?
<m0ns00n> KDE is just.... less claustrophobic
<seth_k> and don't forget kioslaves
<_Windows> The stronghold of kubuntu/ubuntu is the base of debian!
<m0ns00n> I started with Gnome, but it's become like a stipped down version of MacOS X
<m0ns00n> nick01: answering your question?
<pussfeller> its relatively easy to use is the main thing
<m0ns00n> pussfeller: Yes also.. But ubuntu in general, I've really gotten to like it. Better than even Gentoo, which was/is such a clean system.
<seth_k> Lol, cheers m0ns00n:
<seth_k> seth@eos:~ $ xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<seth_k>   resolution:    75x75 dots per inch
<seth_k> seth@erebus:~ $ xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<seth_k>   resolution:    99x98 dots per inch
<m0ns00n> pussfeller: The nice thing about ubuntu is that it focuses on the OE's way of setting up the environment
<m0ns00n> seth_k: Use 100 just the same
<pussfeller> oe?
<m0ns00n> operating environment
<m0ns00n> KDE, Gnome..
<nick01> m0ns00n, not really - I asked why people like it so much
<m0ns00n> We don't need diskdrake, thisdrake, thatdrake, or the same for redhat's things
<m0ns00n> each environment now has their own way of doing those things
<m0ns00n> And ubuntu opens for that
<m0ns00n> nick01: That's what I'm talking about
<nick01> m0ns00n, so it has no config tools ...
<m0ns00n> nick01: It uses the OE config tools
<nick01> what are those ?
<pussfeller> aptso the config tools are from the DE and not so much distro unique tools
<m0ns00n> nick01: Linux doesn't need all the extra config tools anymore
<m0ns00n> pussfeller: exactly
<m0ns00n> pussfeller: I would hate to be confronted with those wierd drak tools again....
<nick01> lol
<m0ns00n> In kcontrol you can now even configure your lan
<m0ns00n> your ethernet cards
<m0ns00n> your display resolution
<m0ns00n> etc
<m0ns00n> So
<m0ns00n> Given your hw gets recognized, it's all bliss
<nick01> u can configure the network in kcontrol ? sicne when ?
<m0ns00n> (unless you have a geforce MX card....)
<m0ns00n> since 3.4.x
<nick01> let me see
<pussfeller> does nvidia not let you redistibute the drivers or something
<m0ns00n> Internet & Network -> network settings
<chavo> just apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<chavo> they work well
<m0ns00n> pussfeller: Not that really, but geforce MX (2/4 and MX4000) only is supported by the 1.0.6111 drivers, which require the warty archive and hackypatchy to work
<nick01> m0ns00n, that must me kubuntu specific cause it's not there here in suse
<m0ns00n> nick01: prolly because suse has susetools - this is KDE tools which are allowed in Kubuntu -- see?
<m0ns00n> :-D
<nick01> oh well
<chavo> seth_k, I was going to tell you this before but I got sidetracked in #kde, you can put dpi settings in ~/.Xresources also
<m0ns00n> And I have GeForce 2MX and 4MX on all my desktops so I need to hack in the warty drivers on each pc
<m0ns00n> :-)
<chavo> that way they're the same for each DE or whatever
<m0ns00n> But I see now that my old drivers are "held back" by apt, finally...
<m0ns00n> So now I can do an apt-get upgrade and sleep well again
<seth_k> chavo, what's the format?
<chavo> seth_k, Xft.dpi: 100
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> 100dpi is best
<seth_k> okay, I'll try that if m0ns00n's suggestion doesn't work (I don't use anything but kdm so it wouldn't be an issue)
<seth_k> thanks to both of you :) I'll go home now and try that
<m0ns00n> 75dpi gives you BOLD HUGE fonts
<m0ns00n> :-)
<seth_k> 75 dpi is fine on my laptop
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> It's also fine on Gentoo last I tried
<m0ns00n> But not on Debian
<seth_k> but i have a 2005FPW (20 inch widescreen LCD) at home
<m0ns00n> It's also big on Debian -- "the distro"
<seth_k> word
<m0ns00n> up
<seth_k> lol
<seth_k> see you later, thanks for the help
<patoruso> hi
<patoruso> i need to know if it's posible to install flash to konqueror
<chavo> patoruso, of course
<patoruso> well, howto
<patoruso> i've already installed in firefox
<m0ns00n> patoruso: Add the dir to Konquerors search dirs in the plugin section of the settings 
<patoruso> which is the directory
<chavo> patoruso, konq should pick it up then
<m0ns00n>  ~/.mozilla/plugins
<m0ns00n>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<patoruso> let's see...
<patoruso> yep, thx it's done
<patoruso> one more thing
<patoruso> how can i mount my fat32 partition
<patoruso> all my mp3 is there
<chavo> patoruso, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<chavo> make it excutable and run it as root
<chavo> it will mount all yyour windows partitiona and make them mount automatically on boot
<patoruso> i'm kinda new in linux
<patoruso> which extension is executable
<patoruso> .bin?
<chavo> no just run -> chmod +x winmac_fstab
<chavo> then -> sudo winmac_fstab
<patoruso> ok, but do i have to save http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<chavo> yeah save it in your home directory
<chavo> then open a konsole
<patoruso> ok 
<patoruso> that's all?
<chavo> did you do the -> chmod +x winmac_fstab
<chavo> then -> sudo ./winmac_fstab
<chavo> it will ask you some questions
<patoruso> yeah i did
<patoruso> trying again
<Fraeon> Grrrr...Breezy broke the networking
<patoruso> it shows and error "the Kde media manager isn't running"
<patoruso> chavo: it's done
<patoruso> thanks
<chavo> ok did you see you files in /media
<chavo> you can make a link in your home directory too
<seth_k> m0ns00n, neither your nor chavo's suggestion worked... the fonts changed, but they are still huge and BOLD
<seth_k> so I guess I should say they "worked"-- a change can be seen-- but not the right change ;)
<patoruso> HOWTO
<seth_k> ah, but after hitting the font dialog and choosing the same sizes, the fonts go back to normal. Odd bug, but works now :)
<libb3n> please anyone... this wont help me cause i dont know wich numbers my hda1 is 
<libb3n> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<brm_> Itse olen kyttnyt Kubuntua (http://www.kubuntu.org) jo pidemmn aikaa ja muita Linux-jakeluja sit ennen.
<brm_> Sorry :D
<Firetech> Gah!, I can't decide if I want to switch to breezy or not :S
<chavo> Firetech, running breezy here, but I'm crazy
<Firetech> regarding switching to breezy, would reinstall be recommended or is a dist-upgrade enough? (I want to keep it stable...)
<seth_k> i dist-upgrade every day, pretty much
<seth_k> i'm running fine on both computers
<Firetech> I think I'll wait until some weeks before the release, I don't really like upgrading packages all the time :S
<Firetech> I did it with hoary, for about two weeks...
<seth_k> yeah, my breezy stuff seems quite stable now
<seth_k> but never hurts to wait
<Firetech> seth_k: After using hoary preview (the first one I installed), I thought I couldn't live without the up to date thing... Now I realize I can...
<Firetech> I'm downloading the iso's though
<Firetech> I need to see breezy live in action :)
<chavo> Firetech, you can use the cd to upgrade if you decide you want to do that
<chavo> the install CD
<Firetech> chavo: isn't 's/hoary/breezy/g' in sources.list enough?
<chavo> Firetech, just saying, if you've already downloaded the iso and don't want to download it all again
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> does the CD have an upgrade feature, or do you use it as a repo?
<chavo> use it as a repo
<Firetech> good, then I won't loose uptime :D
<chavo> you have to reboot to use your shiny new kernel though
<libb3n> vafan, mste jag ha en boot flagga p min xp part?
<Firetech> 42 days and counting (I run a vanilla 2.6.12.2 kernel with evms and squashfs patches...)
<chavo> Firetech, run apt-cdrom and it will mount the cd and update sources.list automatically
<Firetech> cool :D
<Firetech> I saw something about a graphical installer?
<chavo> I did a clean install also, the installer was the same
<chavo> clean install is another partition
<chavo> it does have bootsplash though
<Firetech> I guess it's the live installer then
<Firetech> next release after breezy probably will be a one CD release if the live installer works out, I think... I saw something about that happening for breezy, but as there still are 2 CDs, I guess they didn't finish in time...
<Firetech> I really hope usplash is optional...
<sladen> Firetech: knock 'splash' off the kernel command line
<sladen> Firetech: I think Ubuntu Express is going on the live CD but not visible or supported
<sladen> until +1
<Firetech> sladen: oh, so it's just a simple grub thing to change then *phew*
<sladen> Firetech: it's just a simple userspace program that checks the kernel commandline to see if it should start
<Firetech> I won't see it very much anyway ;)
<sladen> Firetech: oh well, it's there for those who want it :)
<Firetech> like windows users...
<Firetech> to quote my mother: "I don't like that text mode thingy, it makes me think something is wrong with the computer."
<Fraeon> Firetech, but it just spits a lot of OKs. How can anyone think there's anything wrong with it? ;>
<Firetech> Fraeon: well, she didn't see the boot process, she saw me working in tty1...
<Firetech> wasn't usplash (or something like that) in warty? The live CD (which is the only warty version I tried) had a bootsplash...
<sladen> I think that was a tool from the fbsplash suite
<Firetech> why wasn't that used for hoary?
<_jesusfish_> is it possible (and feasable) for one to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<chavo> _jesusfish_, of course
<libben> http://pastebin.com/359182
<libben> i cant get windows to start
<libben> ive added with hd0,0 and hd0,1, hd0,2 and 5 
<libben> and either work when i boot it from grub
<libben> whats wrong.
<_jesusfish_> chavo: just update sources.list?  or will it screw stuff up?
<chavo> _jesusfish_, you should wait till final is out
<chavo> but, I and others have upgraded succesfully
<_jesusfish_> chavo: of course I should
<_jesusfish_> chavo: but I'm impatient
<chavo> libben, paste the windows section form your menu.ldt
<chavo> menu.lst that is
<MikeStyle> hi, i downloaded the ABC bittorrent client, and its all python and i have no idea how to install it
<MikeStyle> ...
<libben> .
<Aapzak> goodday everyone
<seth_k> hiya
<Aapzak> it's quiet
<seth_k> m0ns00n, while you're still at it, any idea on changing the dpi settings for my GTK apps in KDE?
<murtaugh> hey im having some trouble upgrading to breezy from hoary, I'm just about finished and I need to get kubuntu-desktop installed.  It just about finished and i have a problem with openoffice not installing - how can I force it with apt-get?
<murtaugh> from what i can tell, my options are to completely remove kubuntu-desktop which should remove openoffice2-core 
<runelind> shouldn't be any problem going from preview releases to final releases, right?
<murtaugh> is there a way to remove openoffice and not remove kubuntu-desktop?
<seth_k> just use --force-overwrite
<seth_k> instead of trying to remove OOo
<seth_k> sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-overwrite
<seth_k> methinks
<murtaugh> oh ok thanks, ill give that a try
<SpudULike> Hi room, just done my first Kubuntu install, V5.04.  I was expecting synaptic to be configured to download packages from the Internet by default, but, as far as I can see, synaptic doesn't even seem to be loaded.  Is this odd?
<murtaugh> can --force-overwrite be used with apt-get? im not getting the syntax right
<seth_k> murtaugh, use it with dpkg, not apt-get
<seth_k> you've already downloaded the packages, they just weren't installed
<seth_k> so you use dpkg --configure -a (configure all)
<seth_k> hi SpudULike, Kubuntu uses Kynaptic
<murtaugh> ahh, ok thankyou
<murtaugh> its working great now
<seth_k> word
<seth_k> :)
<SpudULike> seth_k: Kynaptic doesn't seem to allow me to add any repositories. It only looks to the CD.
<seth_k> SpudULike, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> (in a terminal)
<chavo> you can install synaptic also
<seth_k> yes
<chavo> I prefer it to kynaptic
<seth_k> as do I
<SpudULike> seth_k: sources.list appears to be empty.
<seth_k> SpudULike, are you sure you typed it right?
<SpudULike> seth_k: No! I'm wrong.
<seth_k> you can uncomment the main and universe lines there (remove the #)
<seth_k> and comment out the CD line
<seth_k> then save
<seth_k> and do a reload
<seth_k> you can then install synaptic or whatever you'd like
<SpudULike> seth_k: I bet this is right on the front of the web page and every night you have to answer this Q.
<seth_k> SpudULike, it's okay, we are here to help :)
<seth_k> that's what the spirit of ubuntu is all about
<SpudULike> Pushing the boat out, if I wanted Multiverse, what repos would I add?
<seth_k> just add the word "multiverse" after the word "universe"
<seth_k> on the universe line
<seth_k> although I think it should already be there somewhere, just commented out
<murtaugh> seth_k:  well shoot, it looks like im still having the same issue.  I tried the dpkg cmd you gave me and it seemed to work but it still is having problems with openoffice.  what is the syntax to use --force-overwrite?
<seth_k> murtaugh, terminal command:
<seth_k> sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-overwrite
<seth_k> just like that, no more arguments
<seth_k> what is the error you're getting? Maybe it's one that's not to be solved with --force-overwrite
<murtaugh> thats what i tried
<murtaugh> ill get them
<seth_k> if it's too big: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com (more than 4 or 5 lines)
<SpudULike> What is the best way to reload the apt/sources.list file?
<seth_k> SpudULike, either click the "recycle" arrows in kynaptic, or in a terminal: sudo apt-get update
<murtaugh> it says that openoffice2-core is not configured yet
<chavo> SpudULike, apt-get update
<murtaugh> ill use the paste bin
<murtaugh> seth_k: Pastebin- http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/359240
<SpudULike> colin@ubuntu:~$ ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<SpudULike> PING gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0) 56(84) bytes of data.
<SpudULike> --- gb.archive.ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<SpudULike> 12 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 10997ms
<chavo> murtaugh, you can remove kubuntu-desktop, it's just a wrapper it won't remove any apps
<seth_k> murtaugh, what does "sudo apt-get install amarok openoffice.org2-common" do?
<chavo> SpudULike, try the us mirror
<SpudULike> us.archive.....
<SpudULike> ?
<seth_k> SpudULike, yes
<chavo> yes
<murtaugh> seth_k: it says it Depends on amarok-gstreamer,engines,engine
<murtaugh> Ill try removing kubuntu-desktop
<seth_k> murtaugh, but one of them can't be installed?
<chavo> it's a little slow right now, but better than 100% packet loss
<seth_k> murtaugh, "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-common" then
<seth_k> forget amarok for now
<murtaugh> ok
<SpudULike> This might explain why it took about 45mins to go though the network install bit ????
<joj> I have kanotix (don't be mad on me) and I have downloaded ubuntu driver for Intel 536 EP . I have installed it before and it worked but now I have a problem. I installed driver just like in UbuntuWIKI tutorial exept I didn't install build-essential . I have used patched for kernel 2.6.10 ... Now when I try to connect with KPPP it sais 'Modem ready... Initializing...' and then nothing ... when I try to connect with 'wvdial' I get: "Sending: ATZ, Resend: ATZ
<murtaugh> seth_k: it says kubuntu-desktop depends: amarok but it is not going to be installed
<seth_k> okay, remove kubuntu-desktop, then try that last install again
<murtaugh> alright 
<seth_k> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop (if you weren't sure)
<murtaugh> yeah I know, I'm usually pretty good at this ;) but then i usually compile im not that familiar with apt-get past the basic commands
<seth_k> yep, wasn't trying to be condescending, just making sure :)
<murtaugh> no problem :)
<joj> ummm
<joj> somebody saw my question?
<joj> I have kanotix (don't be mad on me) and I have downloaded ubuntu driver for Intel 536 EP . I have installed it before and it worked but now I have a problem. I installed driver just like in UbuntuWIKI tutorial exept I didn't install build-essential . I have used patched for kernel 2.6.10 ... Now when I try to connect with KPPP it sais 'Modem ready... Initializing...' and then nothing ... when I try to connect with 'wvdial' I get: "Sending: ATZ, Resend: ATZ
<joj> <murtaugh> seth_k: it says kubuntu-desktop depends: amarok b
<murtaugh> seth_k: it needs to run apt-get -f install, i try that and it gives me an error that i'll paste in the paste bin
<SpudULike> Bah, I reckon my enjoyment of this Ubuntu is being spoiled by a flaky network connection, my providers DNS is screwed I think.
<murtaugh> seth_k: pastebin - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/359246
<joj> .
<joj> SOMEBODY?
<joj> help me pls
<davide> hi joj
<davide> what u need
<davide> ?
<seth_k> murtaugh, sweet
<seth_k> murtaugh, now do that --configure one again
<joj> davide: I have kanotix (don't be mad on me) and I have downloaded ubuntu driver for Intel 536 EP . I have installed it before and it worked but now I have a problem. I installed driver just like in UbuntuWIKI tutorial exept I didn't install build-essential . I have used patched for kernel 2.6.10 ... Now when I try to connect with KPPP it sais 'Modem ready... Initializing...' and then nothing ... when I try to connect with 'wvdial' I get: "Sending: ATZ, Res
<joj> <murtaugh> seth_k: it says kubuntu-desktop depends: amarok b
<seth_k> sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-overwrite
<murtaugh> seth_k: more errors, pasting....
<davide> uhm....i'm sorry no idea about this
<joj> davide: ok, tnx anyway
<joj> pls try to help me like davide, don't be selfish!
<seth_k> meh, sorry this is taking a bit murtaugh 
<davide> have you tried to search some troubleshooting on intel site ?
<murtaugh> seth_k: np, i just appriciate the help!
<murtaugh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/359250
<davide> hi all
<seth_k> hmm murtaugh, that's weird, because it should've tried to configure openoffice.org2-common
<seth_k> since we installed it
<seth_k> did you do an upgrade from Hoary?
<murtaugh> yep
<seth_k> ah
<seth_k> sudo apt-get upgrade then, you have 130 held packages
<murtaugh> its been an experience so far :)
<joj> you are helping them but u don't help ME :(
<murtaugh> sethk: it looks like until this problem any apt-* tells me to "apt-get -f install" then it fails due to deps
<murtaugh> *until this problem is resolved
<murtaugh> seth_k it looks like i might be able to resolve this in synaptic, its flagging them as broken packages and giving me the option to remove them.
<seth_k> murtaugh, are you sure you changed all repo names to breezy?
<seth_k> in sources.list
<murtaugh> ill check
<murtaugh> seth_k, yep all breezy, and the synaptic removed them and im doing an apt-get update
<seth_k> ok
<murtaugh> seth_k,  I didn't want to do that because I was afraid it would remove kde but it looks like its alright
<buz> is there any good gui tool to interface with svn?
<murtaugh> seth_k, fixed it,  i had to remove open-office* then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop,  that fixed it. Now I need to do the same with amarok and im golden
<seth_k> okay, great murtaugh 
<delltony> hey riddell when you get a sec i have question in regard to gtk-qt no showing up in the control panel
<Riddell> delltony: hi
<seth_k> delltony, I don't think gtk-qt works anymore?
<Riddell> delltony: system settings of kcontrol?
<Riddell> s/of/or/
<delltony> dang :(
<delltony> well how the heck do you get decent fonts for firefox
<delltony> i mean i would use konqueur but there are alot of extentions that will not work in it
<delltony> like one i like is launch which plays the launch yahoo videos
<delltony> but my only problem is gtk applications the font is the size of a nats hoo hoo
<seth_k> kate ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<seth_k> and change the font size
<seth_k> methinks
<delltony> that sounds about right
<delltony> but what fonts should i use sorry i'm not good with fonts :(
<delltony> but my eyes hate me about right now
<seth_k> Bitstream Vera Sans would be a good choice
<delltony> at what size 
<delltony> 16?
<delltony> you mind pasting your to pastebin?
<seth_k> whatever fits you
<seth_k> I use 10
<delltony> so i can get an template of how to do it please 
<seth_k> okay
<delltony> and whats that program called that gives you the font codes been a while
<delltony> i have to do all this crap over every since months
<delltony> cause ubuntu NEVER upgrades right
<seth_k> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/359260
<delltony> i don't know if its me or what but the dist-upgrade always renders it useless
<lunitik> Anyone know how I can go about moving things on my desktop panels? Kubuntu gets rid of the grips that let you configure the applet...
<delltony> thank you
* lunitik wants to move his system tray closer to his clock...
<delltony> oh anyone know how to keep kmixer from starting up on startup ?
<delltony> do i need to install bum and take it out of bootup ?
<lunitik> its all well and good making the desktop cleaner... but not everyone likes the default... and some like to organize it to their own liking...
<bamama> I have kanotix (don't be mad on me) and I have downloaded ubuntu driver for Intel 536 EP . I have installed it before and it worked but now I have a problem. I installed driver just like in UbuntuWIKI tutorial exept I didn't install build-essential . I have used patched for kernel 2.6.10 ... Now when I try to connect with KPPP it sais 'Modem ready... Initializing...' and then nothing ... when I try to connect with 'wvdial' I get: "Sending: ATZ, Resend: 
<bamama> <murtaugh> seth_k: it says kubuntu-desktop depends: amarok b
<delltony> seth i don't even gtkrc
<delltony> is therer something i haven't installed or something?
<lunitik> Ok, nice easy question... anyone know how to get the grips back?
<lunitik> Riddell: you around? maybe you can answer me  :o
<bamama> COMMON DAMNED HELP ME!
<bamama> i wait for 3days to get answer
<bamama> r
<bamama> rrrr
<Riddell> lunitik: hi
<bamama> Ridell: no 'hi'. help me!
<lunitik> Riddell: hey, sorry to disturb you, but I'm having inconveniances with my panels... I can't move my system tray due to the grip widget not showing up... any idea how I might fix this?
<Blissex> bamama: perhaps a better approach might be nice.
<delltony> man just for that attitude i wouldn't help you 
<Blissex> bamama: consider reading these suggestions http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<bamama> Ridell: i'm sorry. can u help me ?
#kubuntu 2005-09-15
<Riddell> lunitik: right click->configure panel->appearance tab->advanced->applet handles to visible
<Riddell> bamama: I don't know what an intel 536 ep is
<delltony> hit riddle is there something special to get gtk into kde? i know you don't like gtk but none the less some apps i use need it
<lunitik> Riddell: ahh... I looked there... didn't see the option... thank you very much  :)
<delltony> i think he means 586
<bamama> Riddell: It's a dial-up modem
<delltony> people still use them things?
<bamama> delltony: No, i think it is 536!
<delltony> no need for red or a !
<delltony> i can read you just fine
<Riddell> delltony: try kcontrol
<bamama> delltony: i'm from yugoslavia. we don't have enough money, and we can find mostly this modems in stores :(
<delltony> aww it still exit
<delltony> exist
<lunitik> Riddell: Kubuntu is coming on nice though... nice control panel for one (just saw that) ... just plugged in an old hd, and Kubuntu was on it   :)
<delltony> sounds like a personal problem to me don't bring your sorrow in here cause i don't care now ill shut up before you make me mad
<delltony> Riddell: should it be set to use kde style in gtk apps
<delltony> and then the other one a different font
* lunitik was using SUSE earlier... but in his infinite wisdom, decided he wanted to steal a DVD player from another system... and, well... ended up creating a whole new system due to parts looking better in another box  :/
<bamama> delltony: YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT INTEL 536 EP IS! This is linux help channel. It should be some smart people ... and there is ... so shut up
* delltony laughs
<bamama> :D
* bamama slaps delltony around a bit with a large trout
<lunitik> bamama: you, however, are not one of them... if you'd like to level out your tone, someone might actually help you... until then, you're just going to end up on more and more ignore lists....
<lunitik> bamama: what exactly is your issue anyway? I've been here about 10 mins... and I don't think you've stated it once   :/
<bamama> lunitik: what?
<delltony> the issue is he can't speak english well enough to ask a question :)
<lunitik> bamama: state your fucking issue so someone might actually help you  :|
<bamama> lunitik: fuck off
<bamama> delltony: oh yeah? 
<lunitik> bamama: wow... fine, don't get help... suite yourself
<delltony> man shut up i don't have time for you
<delltony> your on ignore
<bamama> delltony: ok :lol:
<delltony> man i'm sorry to everyone else in the channel but this guy is a moron 
<lunitik> hmm... peace and quiet... 
<delltony> haha you ignored him too i see
<delltony> hey riddle that fixed me right up
<delltony> thanks man
<lunitik> delltony: bitching about needing help... then not supplying even a hint at the actual issue... is... to say the least... annoying
<delltony> pretty much so
<delltony> i don't know all the answers or claim to i help when i can
<delltony> but i will never help an ahole
<bamama> delltony: you are moron moron moron moron moron moron moron moron. And now you are shiting up
<bamama> you are an asshole
<buz> can someone kick that moron, already
<bamama> you are assaulting me
<bamama> buz: no
<lunitik> delltony: I've been using Debian for 3 years... he likely would have got an answer from me if he took the time to ask a question....
<delltony> i have been using debain for about 2
<delltony> so we are almost the same
<delltony> debian even
<buz> 6 months kubuntu and 5 years bsd under my belt
<bamama> lunitik: yeah, but u dind't wanted to answer
<delltony> i have gentoo under mine
<delltony> lord i hate emerges
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<delltony> a stage one install sucks
<seth_k> bamama, you need to stop with the language and the attacks now
<buz> stage one is for crazy
<delltony> took me 5 days straight with no errors to compile and install
<delltony> well i actually tweaked it how i wanted it for my server
<delltony> it runs fast
<buz> mhh you can compile bsd's world in about 1 hour on modern hardware
<delltony> but i can say if i have to do it again ill burn it first
<buz> and issuing make world is good enough ;)
<delltony> one thing i wish would happen in future issues of ubuntu
<buz> more up to date browsers and stuff
<delltony> i wish it would work with dist-upgrade
<buz> mhh it does?
<delltony> i'm sure on some systems it does but it hates my and my laptop but i'm wondering if me manually compiling from source
<delltony> is what screws it up
<lunitik> buz: ahh... FreeBSD user?
<buz> likely so
<buz> yes
<buz> or was at least
<seth_k> delltony, it's probably that
<buz> when i was still an active sysadmn
<buz> admin
<seth_k> you're circumventing package management by compiling
<delltony> cause i use alot  of source code
<delltony> even if i use checkinstall?
<lunitik> buz: if you add Debian source... you can install a FreeBSD kernel in place of your Linux kernel... will break things like hal (media:/) but you might feel more at home  :)
<buz> lunitik: in the future i'll likely go the dragonfly route through
<buz> na
<delltony> cause moto4lin for my phone is in the repository but its outated and doesn't support my phone
<buz> i can switch between the two for the most parts
<delltony> the cvs version does
<buz> i still like the bsd userland better
* mode/#kubuntu [-o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<buz> but far and by large, on the desktop, i dont use the console very often (aside of bog standard stuff like scp and rsync)
<lunitik> buz: never played much with dragon fly really... 
<buz> and as for scp , i often find myself using sftp: or fish:
<delltony> hey anyone know the command to show desktop?
<buz> i've been following the mailinglist for a while now
<delltony> i want to make a button for the taskbar
<delltony> or is it showdesktop()
<buz> boy, matt dillon sure is god
<buz> in a few months, they'll have FULL undo capability for their FS
<seth_k> delltony, there's a prefab button for the taskbar to show it
<delltony> where about?
<seth_k> add > special button > desktop access
<delltony> on mine there is;t
<delltony> oh ok
<seth_k> (right click panel to get it)
<delltony> duh thanks
<delltony> got it
<seth_k> np
<delltony> now to only figure out why kmixer wants to load every time i start kubuntu
<delltony> i don't use it cause it doesn't really work for me on my lappy the master does nothing 
* lunitik wonders how many KDE devels are included in Kubuntu now?
<delltony> pcm is all that works on mine
<seth_k> check .kde/Autostart
<delltony> aww cool
<buz> dunno, but the amarok devs surely aerent
<delltony> they finally addressed my bug request
<lunitik> s/included in/working on/
<delltony> they made it where you can change the control 
<delltony> i changed it to pcm
<delltony> by changing channel before you coouldn't change the channel it was stuc on master
<delltony> :) me so happy
<delltony> now i can watch porn with ease ;)
<seth_k> Riddell, what's the status of gtk-qt engine in breezy anyways? Since current one appears to be majorly busted
<Riddell> seth_k: last I tried it no longer caused crashes when drawing menus
<lunitik> seth_k: Its fixed up stream...
<Riddell> seth_k: what have you found?
<seth_k> Riddell, last I tried it did the menu crash thing... there hasn't been an update since your update on July 6?
<seth_k> so I assumed it still was a crasher, let me reinstall and see
<delltony> seth actually i find it works
<seth_k> delltony, with breezy?
<Riddell> it drew menus back for some reason though
<delltony> aww true to that
<lunitik> seth_k: (version in SUSE RC1 works without issue (well, except for a few odities to do with dragable widgets and list menu's)
<Riddell> s/back/black/
<lunitik> I don't know the correct name... both can be found easily in Gimp though....
<Riddell> lunitik: do you know if suse uses cairo gtk?
<seth_k> ah, Riddell you're correct
<seth_k> no crash, but black menus
<lunitik> Riddell: it does indeed...
<delltony> i'm curious to know why kubuntu doesn't come with ndiswrapper
<lunitik> Riddell: thats what the original issues were... cairo functionality broke GTK-Qt... but its been fixed since beta 2 ...
<Riddell> delltony: it's in main I think
<delltony> well yeah
<Riddell> lunitik: beta 2 of which?
<delltony> but its not on the cd
<lunitik> Riddell: OpenSUSE...
<delltony> at least i couldn't get it to install via cd
<seth_k> delltony, iirc you have to install ndiswrapper-source and roll your own
<delltony> i had to mae a copy of it on a cd and put it in my laptop to get it to work
<delltony> yeah thats how i had to do it
<delltony> i had to mod the driver
<delltony> and all
<Riddell> if someone wants to investigate using CVS gtk-qt-engine and suse's source of gtk-qt-engine that would be great :)
<delltony> but ndiswrapper should be on the cd or something
<delltony> so you can an get your system networked on a laptop i would thiink
<delltony> just a thought
<lunitik> Riddell: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=100697  <-- the bug itself... not sure how useful it is? (preview 4 was prior to beta1... last closed "beta")
<Riddell> delltony: you'd still need the windows drivers from somewhere
<chavo> Riddell, I installe cvs gtk-qt engine last night
<Riddell> chavo: what news?
<chavo> still broken with gtk 2.8
<runelind> I'm trying to find drivers for the trendnet TEW-441PC card, I was under the impression that it was supported out of the box, but I guess i was wrong
<Riddell> chavo: broken crashed?  broken black menus?
<chavo> black menus
<Riddell> chavo: right, useful to know, thanks
<lunitik> Riddell: check SUSE's package.... theirs isn't perfect... but there certainly isn't a 'black menu'...
* Riddell wonders where to find it
<lunitik> Riddell: blank scrolldown menu's though... and odities in resizeable widgets..... not sure what would cause those....
<Riddell> lunitik: in suse?
* lunitik wonders why icons down resize for mac os x style menu's?
<lunitik> Riddell: yup....
<lunitik> Riddell: compare the two, see if they already fixed some issues others are having.... saves some time  :)
<lunitik> s/down/don't/
<lunitik> Looks kinda cool if you put the kmenu up there... but still... 
<delltony> dang it i see no more mplayer again :(
<lunitik> delltony: use kaffeine, and get the w32codecs package from extras
<lunitik> delltony: mplayer blows
<delltony> well i use mplayer to play stuff from websites
<delltony> as in embedded
<lunitik> delltony: kaffeine embeds into konqi
<delltony> but i want to use firefox :)
<lunitik> delltony: sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui && sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in  ;)
<delltony> but its not in breezy
<lunitik> delltony: that way... you're using mplayer in firefox... and kaffeine else where   :)
<lunitik> delltony: whats not?
<delltony> mplayer
<lunitik> delltony: sure it is... in multiverse
<delltony> then my sources is borked hang on
<lunitik> delltony: although its somewhat useless in its form in that repo
<delltony> well i might have to compile it
<delltony> need transcode and all
<lunitik> delltony: get transcode from elsewhere  :/
<lunitik> delltony: but you definatly want the app itself to be using gcc4  ;)
<lunitik> Makes it much faster........
<delltony> can you hook me up with some source?
<delltony> and some configure lines to pass to ./configure
<Riddell> lunitik: mac os x style menus?
<lunitik> delltony: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted   <--- add that to sources.list ... has transcode in restricted
<seth_k> I found it, Riddell: http://ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-current/inst-source/suse/src/gtk-qt-engine-0.6cvs20050229-8.src.rpm
<delltony> thats hoary though
<delltony> will i have to pin it or something?
<lunitik> Riddell: right click desktop > configure desktop > behavior > Menu Bar at Top of Screen
<lunitik> delltony: it'll be fine  :)
<lunitik> delltony: just make sure you upgrade when breezy-extras is available  ;)
<Riddell> seth_k: well done :)
<Riddell> lunitik: works ok for me, what should resize?
<lunitik> Riddell: any and all icons....
<lunitik> Riddell: they should be the same as in the bottem panel....
<Riddell> lunitik: in the menus?  they should be 16x16
* Riddell wonders how to extract a src.rpm file
<lunitik> Riddell: it seems to be set to "small" ... and the icons are cut off at the top and bottem here...
<lunitik> Riddell: just install it
<lunitik> Riddell: rpm -i foo.rpm
<delltony> cool the good ol error i had long time back with transcode and he dang cvs error
<lunitik> Riddell: it'll fart out a bunch of crap like extracting a tar.gz
<Riddell> lunitik: screenshot?
<lunitik> Riddell: sure... hold on
<lunitik> Riddell: ps... you should make the default settings bind Print to KSnapshot  ;)
* lunitik goes to find ksnapshot
<Riddell> "%changelog -n gtk-qt-engine * Thu Aug 11 2005 - clahey@suse.de - Set a colormap on the backing pixbuf we set."  could be the one
<seth_k> ooo
<seth_k> yes riddell, that matches the bug: "Chris has submitted a fix for this to beta 2."
<seth_k> same initials
<seth_k> same last name, even. That's the checkin
<Riddell> now if only RPMs were sane and had .diff files
<lunitik> Riddell: http://members.cox.net/lunitik/snapshot1.png   <-- note most of the icons are cut off 
<chavo> Riddell, converted it ti .deb and I'm building it now
<seth_k> Riddell, the kubuntu-default-settings package hardcodes the kdm theme, so I can't use "Login Manager" to change backgrounds or anything. The fix is to comment out the Theme line in kdmrc. Is this a kdm bug or kubuntu-default-settings bug?
<seth_k> (for filing purposes on Bugzilla)
<Riddell> ah hah gtk-qt-engine-colormapless-pixmap.patch
<lunitik> Riddell: :)
<chavo> it works
<lunitik> Riddell: my error... is it a settings issue here... or a bug there?
<lunitik> Riddell: if its a settings issue, where would I change it?
<chavo> Riddell, the patch is working
<chavo> I applied it to my cvs checkout
<lunitik> (as I said, this is an old install that happened to boot when I put in a new hd...)
<Riddell> lunitik: works for me, when I add applets to that menu they use 16x16 icons, you seem to be getting 22x22 icons for some reason
<lunitik> Riddell: hmm... let me just go change the setting then... likely just something I did here a while ago...
<lunitik> Riddell: ahh... it won't let me change the size... says its using 32 though  :/
<Riddell> lunitik: where do you get to do (not) that?
<lunitik> Riddell: funny thing is.... the bottem icons are fine....
<lunitik> kcontrol > appearence and themes  > icons > panel
<Riddell> lunitik: what version of KDE?
<lunitik> Riddell: Breezy ... 3.4.2 + patches I'd guess  ;)
<lunitik> Riddell: just dist-upgrade'd like an hour ago....
<libben> Riddell: cant install breezy
<lunitik> libben: why not?
<lunitik> libben: you typed 'dist-upgrade' ... not just 'upgrade'?
<libben> cant find my internet access. and i dident wanna continue without being able to have internet when im installing it.
<libben> I have my internet on a usb cable modem
<libben> the install process only finds my ethernet card.
<lunitik> libben: ahh... kubuntu breezy colony cd wont install?
<libben> well, ill guess i can skip the network phase. and choose not to configure it at the moment.
<libben> Riddell: what happends if i skip the install
<libben> is it easy to configure it afterwards?
<Riddell> libben: if you skip the install it won't be installed so you can't configure anything
<libben> well, it finds it, but cant get the dhcp clearified.
<libben> but im having some problems also with internet right now
<libben> can only irc.
<libben> no browsing
<reagleBRKLN> having trouble with cd writing, `cdrecord -scanbus` yields No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. however, if i tell it to scan /dev/hdc (dvd) or /dev/hdd its fine. if I add those to xcdroast it sees them, k3b seemingly sees them, but they don't want to write to it. i can even erase a cdrw...?
<reagleBRKLN> just like this problem http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/06/msg00080.html
<lunitik> reagleBRKLN: -scanbus is for ide-scsi ... just cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --data some.iso .... change hdc as appropriate
<reagleBRKLN> lunitik: yes, but i'd like to use k3b
<lunitik> reagleBRKLN: ahh... should have said that.... its not a cdrecord error in that case... just k3b being dumb  :)
* lunitik doesn't use K3B
<reagleBRKLN> i did say that! ;)
<reagleBRKLN> so when k3b has a problem, i check with cdrecord then
<Riddell> gtk-qt is looking uber nice now
<lunitik> Riddell: woo hoo  :)
<lunitik> Riddell: glad to be of service... even if I did only point you in the right direction  :)
* Riddell uploads, thanks lunitik, chavo et al
<sml> how do i delete the autofill entries in konqueror
<Riddell> libben: install then try and get the internet working
<libben> how =) 
<libben> installing i know ..
<libben> but how to get the usb modem installed.
<libben> well
<libben> im of to try
<libben> but one Q, if i install a clean horay? can i upgrade directly to breezy easyly?
<reagleBRKLN> sml: kontrol/security/privacy
<sml> where is kontrol?
<reagleBRKLN> the little wrench with yellow handle
<reagleBRKLN> kcontrol
<sml> in 'security & privacy' there is only wallet preferences & access control?
<reagleBRKLN> in 'security & privacy'  i also have privacy which allows mean to clear completion, cache, cookies, etc
<lunitik> Ahh.... Riddell, any chance you could get MSN fixes into Kopete in breezy?
<lunitik> Riddell: I don't seem to be able to connect...
<Riddell> lunitik: it connects for me fine
<lunitik> Riddell: weird... bah, I keep forgetting this is an old install  :(
<lunitik> Riddell: bah... I had changed my password since I used this install last  :/
<Riddell> :)
<lunitik> Riddell: heh... sorry to disturb you again  ;)
<Riddell> no problem
* lunitik wonders if its normal for shaded windows to be smaller when they are expanded again?
<lunitik> bah... now its not doing it.... heh
<lunitik> Seems to only take effect when you don't expand the window by mouse over... weird... but for most, that would likely mean always?
<filloy> hi all !
<filloy> i cant do anything as super user, the system is not letting me log in. when i do su, and then my password, it says its incorrect, but it neves asked for password during install...
<seth_k> filloy, kubuntu doesn't have a root login
<seth_k> filloy, you use sudo instead
<seth_k> sudo escalates your user to root privileges... and you just use your password
<lunitik> filloy: sudo -i for a root environment... type your users password ...
<filloy> ahh, ok....i Gentoo i did su, password, thats why i thought it would be that way :)
<lunitik> filloy: just less passwords to remember  :)     .... sudo some -cmd    works also... although can be mildy frustrating...
<seth_k> not if it's what you're used to like I am :P
<filloy> ahh yep, ive used sudo modprobe, or sudo gedit something :p
<lunitik> seth_k: its fine till you start pipping things etc... I always forget about things like tee  :(
<seth_k> ah, true
<lunitik> seth_k: ;)
<lunitik> seth_k: hence sudo -i  ;)
<filloy> uhmm, im using Kynaptic, but i dont know how to install packages, ive marked them, clicked in the install button, but it says i have to confirm the insall....and theres no button to do that :S
<filloy> what shall ido ?
<filloy> ahhhhh, forget it...the button was hidden :S
<Mez> glad we could help
<filloy> jaja :) yep
* lunitik pokes at global spell checking, and starts to kick at it....
* pussfeller is playing  Ni Yao De Ai  by F4 Meteor Garden [amaroK] 
<kaptaink> is there any way to change folder permissions to default?
<lwells> HI everyone
<nalioth> howdy
<lwells> Is there a way to check which kernel i am running ?
<pussfeller> uname -a
<lwells> cool thanks
<lwells> i am on 2.6.10-5-386 is that good?
<seth_k> that's fine, I think that's the latest hoary kernel
<lwells> oh so hoary maintains its own kernel
<lwells> i just looked it up on kernel.org, and they have 2.6.13 out
<lwells> are the updates similiar to windows updates??
<seth_k> 2.6.12 will be in breezy
<seth_k> only security fixes will enter Hoary
<lwells> oh ok, sorry for me questions, i am so new to linux
<crimsun> ubuntu's 2.6.12 has a veritable metric tonne of fixes backported from 2.6.13 and what will become 2.6.14
<lwells> kinda greek to me
<seth_k> 1wells, Ubuntu's kernels also have lots of ubuntu-specific patches that are not in a kernel.org kernel
<lwells> thanks seth
<lwells> i am trying to learn
<Mez> go seth :D
<lwells> i installed my first applications yesterday
<lwells> Skype works great on here
<nalioth> lwells: if you like learning, some of us like teaching
<lwells> thanks nalioth, i will take you up on that, but want to try to do it first, only way i will learn
<seth_k> word lwells; we are always here if you need help :)
<lwells> how do i register my nick
<chavo> lwells, look in the server messages, there's a link in there explaining it
<chavo> lwells, http://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pussfeller> whats with the 2.6 kernels and the multimedia keys
<pussfeller> evidently theres some sort of disconnect
<static_> i'm getting this error from mplayer when i try to play a ripped dvd: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<static_> then it crashes
<static_> Trying to force audio codec driver family libmad..
<static_> plays great with the -nosound option
<static_> i might add
<static_> wondering if anyone knows of a fix
<static_> Opening audio decoder: [liba52]  AC3 decoding with liba52
<static_> AC3: 2.0 (dolby)  48000 Hz  192.0 kbit/s
<Brazmetal> Hello
<nalioth> howdy
<Brazmetal> does someone here use the Nvidia driver?
<nalioth> Brazmetal: i do
<Brazmetal> nalioth: do you have the nvidia-settings program?
<nalioth> Brazmetal: idk. i dont mess with my display
<Brazmetal> ehehehe it doesn't mess the display, it's just a information tool
<nalioth> Brazmetal: i've never been curious
<Brazmetal> I installed it and it says that the bus type is PCi... But my card is an AGO one
<nalioth> Brazmetal: are you sure you got what you paid for?
<hussam> OO.o 1.9.128 is out. but beta 2 = 1.9.125 , So, it 1.9.125 the one that will ship in breezy
<Brazmetal> nalioth: ehehehehe sure... I know how to diff. PCI x AGP cards :P
<chavo> Brazmetal, nvidia-settings reports my bus correctly
<chavo> but I installed from source 7676
<chavo> well the nvidia installer
<Brazmetal> I installed the 7667
<chavo> yeah, those worked fine also
<Brazmetal> chavo: isn't it a mistake in xorg.conf?
<chavo> Brazmetal, tno I don't think so
<Brazmetal> chavo: so what do you think about that?
<chavo> hmmm, run lspci and see what it says about your card
<chavo> which card is it?
<libben> Riddell: breezy works fine so far. managed to get it installed with my things.
<libben> ive installed synaptic and clicked in respetories, and checked the rest of the boxes.
<Brazmetal> chavo: my card appears in lspci
<Brazmetal> chavo:0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1)
<nalioth> libben: kewl
<libben> whats this ? when i do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in breezy and gets to the part for glcore,bitmap etc etc check boxes... its not the same ones that are checked as it were in horay
<libben> nalioth: what should i have checked in this setting?
<froggy25> !backports-extras
<ubotu> froggy25: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<froggy25> hahaha
<libben> glcore was earlier unchecked as default... now its checked..and dbe is unchecked.
<libben> whats the delio?
<nalioth> !tell libben -about sources
<nalioth> libben use all but backports
<froggy25> !backport-main
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, froggy25
<Brazmetal> chavo: what do you think?
<nalioth> libben: change hoary for breezy
<froggy25> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<froggy25> !firefox
<ubotu> Not a clue, froggy25
<froggy25> sorry guys im looking up some stuff
<froggy25> with ubotu
<libben> nalioth: ive installed synaptic, and checked all the the universe boxes in there. and they were for breezy
<chavo> Brazmetal, as far as I can tell it's normal
<chavo> look at the BusID line in xorg.conf
<libben> but there were just 4 of them to check... two of those was normal debs and src. and the other two were the same as the first two, but with the word security.
<Brazmetal> chavo: BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<nalioth> libben: those will be find for now
<Brazmetal> is it correct Chavo ?
<libben> nalioth: what should i choose in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<libben> i mean the gfx card stuff
<chavo> hmm well it seems to be working fine
<libben> some diffrent check boxes are checked right now
<libben> glcore wasnt checked earlier as default, now it is.
<chavo> mine says => BusID           "PCI:3:0:0"
<libben> and dbe is unchecked.
<Brazmetal> Chavo eheheheh
<nalioth> libben: why are you reconfigging your display?
<libben> cause i only have 60 hz, on my crt... hurts my eye
<chavo> Brazmetal, I think AGP is attached to PCI bus anyway, no?
<chavo> it's just given it's own path and bandwidth ahead of the rest of bus
<libben> i wanna do the advance thingy for my monitor so i can specify my Hor and Vert values.
<Brazmetal> chavo: yes it is...
<nalioth> libben: it's generally good to leave the sections alone except the section you are immediately concerned with
<libben> true, but this never been a problem, but all sudden the checkboxes are diffrent checked now.
<nalioth> libben: leave the sections alone that you are not concened with
<libben> record,v4l,dbe are unchecked.
<libben> glcore,dri,ddc,bitmap,extmod,freetype,glx,int10,type1,vbe are checked.
<vu> Hello
<vu> Anybody home?
<nalioth> howdy
<vu> Hehe the man hey...a question I have an old G3 (white one) and cannot boot of the CD. ANy idea how to install kubuntu?
<nalioth> vu: an imac? ibook?
<vu> It's the old white tower G3 you know from 1998
<nalioth> vu: old world or new world?
<nalioth> and is it beige or really white?
<viator> is there anything wrong with the  new 5.10 preview?
<viator> i checked the md5 before burning it was fine
<nalioth> viator: it's not complete yet
<viator> then it fails on installing base system
<nalioth> viator: yes, it's a developement/preview release
<nalioth> viator: not ready for production use yet
<viator> any idea how to get around this?
<nalioth> viator: dont install it
<viator> says the ./pool/main/l/lcms1_1.13-1_i386.deb file failed md5 my cdrom may have been corrupted
<nalioth> did you md5 the cd "after" burning?
<viator> im RE burning at 4x to mak sure its ok
<Xorlev> Maybe this KDE update will fix my freezing problems ^_^
<viator> freezing under kde 3.3?
<Xorlev> viator: Haven't tried the preview yet, but I will.
<viator> so far so good
<viator> fingers croosed
<viator> bb
<libben> preview seems fine so far.
<libben> of to sleep
<libben> nn all
<chavo> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks chavo :)
<vu> What's an equivalent od SBM for an old white tower G3 that somehow will boot OS9 but not the Ubuntu?
<dbernar1> !
<ubotu> No idea, dbernar1
<dbernar1> nice, sorry, thats it.
<nalioth> vu: follow the wiki here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<True_Chaos|Lapto> when I sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-source and sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils, is there anything else I need to do to install it?
<nalioth> True_Chaos|Lapto: that command should do it
<nalioth> True_Chaos|Lapto: i'm not familiar with the operation of ndiswrapper after that
<True_Chaos|Lapto> ok, thanks
<vu> nalioth, Thanx.
<nalioth> thoreauputic! where you been?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: sleeping?
<nalioth> thoreauputic! been saving lots of questions for you in here
<nalioth> heh
<thoreauputic> oh no... /me runs
<thoreauputic> :)
<nalioth> maybe not in here, but certainly in #ubuntu
<nalioth> lots of the curious are appearing
<`Nomad> Hi..  I'm trying to setup egroupware on Kubuntu, but i can't find the initial username and passwords used during setup..
<`Nomad> anybody knows?
<ceal105> hello... i was wondering if there is any diferences between ubuntu and kubuntu besides of course kde..
<jesusfish> hmmm...this should be interesting...lets see how smooth it is to go from hoary to breezy
<nalioth> jesusfish: if you're on ppc, you have a ride ahead of you
<jesusfish> nalioth: nope, x86
<nalioth> jesusfish: enjoy
<jesusfish> hmm, looks like it has the modular version of xorg
<nalioth> jesusfish: it's quite delicious (even broken on my ibook)
<DeepB> anyone here running breezy & kde would be willing to create a folder with []  on its name and try to get inside it using konqueror, please?
<chavo> DeepB, it's a known issue, it is fixed fir 3.5
<chavo> I'll look into getting a patch into breezy though
<DeepB> oh, ok, i thought it was just me, even though i tried under several user accounts
<ztonzy> morning :)
<DeepB> is it an upstream bug?
<chavo> yeah, for now the only workaround is to rename the folder
<ztonzy> anyone know how to get the java working in Konquoreror that already work in Firefox/Epiphany?
<DeepB> yeah, hard to do that on a torrent seeded folder :(
<chavo> true
<DeepB> ztonzy: have you tried adding the current firefox plugin folder to the ones of Konqui?
<DeepB> i think it should be there already, but you better check that out
<chavo> ztonzy, konq should pick it up
<ztonzy> DeepB, that's an issue...I have hard time to find its pluginfolder...kde seems to scatter the folders everywhere
<ztonzy> chavo, did before...not this time :(
<chavo> kde doesn't have plugin folder, it uses mozilla\firefox plugins
<chavo> java is not a plugin though, there's a seperate tab to config java
<ztonzy> I know
<ztonzy> I have set it to 'java' 'java_vm'  even to the folder where it is exactly pointing etc etc
<chavo> hmm. type -> which java, in a konsole. See if it picks it up
<ztonzy> uh
<ztonzy> didnt happen anything :-\
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> maybe the path in systemsettings for java isn't set ?
<ztonzy> thought it was by auto
<DeepB> chavo: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13847
<DeepB> chavo: can't seem to find any other bug related to this
<chavo> DeepB, I'm trying to find the bug in kde bugzilla too
<DeepB> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108130
<DeepB> that should be it
<DeepB> buenos dias P3L|C4N0 
<DeepB> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107170
<DeepB> latest was a dupe
<chavo> DeepB, thanks
<P3L|C4N0> HI DeepB 
<ztonzy> chavo, any clue why ?
<chavo> ztonzy, no it just works for me
<ztonzy>  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04 <--- installed like that
<DeepB> ztonzy: make a symlink of the java binary there to somewhere on your path
<ztonzy> DeepB, sure...forgot where to set it only...sorry
<chavo> I put /usr/java/default/bin in my PATH
<chavo> it's been so long since I installed it, don't remember doing that
<ztonzy> how to find/Set path ?  (still no expert in linux)
<chavo> ztonzy, you can do it system wide in /etc/profile or put it in your .bashrc
<ztonzy> chavo, sure will look
<chavo> export PATH=/usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin:$PATH
<DeepB> ztonzy: as usual, tmtowtdt
<chavo> or you can just ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin /java /usr/bin
<ztonzy> DeepB, lol what ?
<DeepB> either /etc/environment or /etc/profile, or .bashrc or /etc/skel/.bashrc for new users, etc..
<chavo> but then it will break when you upgrade jave
<DeepB> There's More Than One Way To Do That
<chavo> that's why I have /usr/java/default -> /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_07
<chavo> then wehn I upgrade I just change the synlink
<chavo> damn  can't type
<chavo> ooh, my cp -a is finally done
<ztonzy> chavo, so I can set such symlink with "default" ?
<chavo> ztonzy, cd /usr/java -> sudo ln -s jre1.5.0_04 default
<chavo> then add /usr/java/default/bin to your PATH
<ztonzy> chavo, ah 
<chavo> gtg, going to boot into my breezy partition and see if I can fix that dirname thing
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> I got no /etc/profile  how does it come I haven't ?
<ztonzy> chavo, I tried to export path as well...didnt work...in what file does $PATH exist ?
<chavo> ztonzy: you can put it in ~/.bashrc
<ztonzy> chavo, as extra at bottom? like 'export $PATH="/usr/java/default"  ??
<chavo> ztonzy: export PATH=/usr/java/default/java/bin:$PATH
<chavo> then run -> source ~/.bashrc
<chavo> then -> which java
<ztonzy> ah ok
<cvt> gawd, i hate suffering.
<libb3n> is there something that messes with my connection... ivet rejoined every 15-25 minutes.
<nikkia> argh, there's about 20 people dressed as chickens outside my window
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi can anyone tell my how to change the desktop-resolution? atm it is 640x480 and i can't change it in the kde kontroll-center...
<libb3n>  ubuntu right click on desktop.
<libb3n> and choose configure desktop
<libb3n> and then take the submenu display
<libb3n> and if u cant choose any more resses from that dropdown box, fix ur horizontal and vertical values for ur monitor. u can do it by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<znh> nikkia, may I talk?
<ubuntu> libb3n: but i dont know the horz. and vert. values for this monitor... cuz its not my workstation ;)
<DocTomoe> Trying again :) ... I still have this problem with KDE language support in breezy. Anyone interested in giving a helping idea? 
* Pierre-Yves is away: Away at the moment
<McScruff> lo
<znh> hmm.. what is the meaning of /tmp ?
<cvt> is there an option to make the pointer go to the default button on kubuntu?
<marat> halllo
<marat> kubuntu is the shit
<cvt> no shit
<OculusAquilae> cvt: ??
<cvt> hi
<cvt> how are you?
<OculusAquilae> hi cvt
<OculusAquilae> fine, and you?
<cvt> i'm itching because of the pain medicine i'm on, but besides that i have splendid plans ahead of me.
<cvt> for one, i'm getting my digital camcorder in the mail next week
<cvt> and i'm taking on a really easy job that will pay well
<cvt> another job added to my present one.
<cvt> heh
<OculusAquilae> hm
<cvt> so you know how to get the pointer to go to the default button?
<cvt> automatically when a new window opens
<cvt> [hate to mention it, but winxp had it] 
<cvt> no big deal...
<cvt> i was looking for more storage space online for large files but i'm coming to the realization that i probably don't need to store so much
<cvt> anyways, my emergency project is getting the dvd player software to work
<OculusAquilae> cvt: have you looked in kcontrol for this option?
<OculusAquilae> dont know about it
<cvt> briefly
<cvt> but i just thought about it today... so i'll look agian.
<cvt> good idea 
<jpatrick> Anyone know if it's safe to upgrade Breezy's X?
<cvt> i wish, i am going to try to be a linux professional
<cvt> become
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: save not, but save enought
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: :/
<cvt> here's how i have my desktop organized:
<cvt> first i have two main folders on my desktop--copied and out
<cvt> copied are files i have backed up which consists of he vast majority
<cvt> the out  folder are files i need to send to my external hd's
<cvt> inside the copied folder i have these five categories:
<cvt> 1. bt [bittorrent files only] 
<cvt> 2. docs 3. mus [music]  4. pics 5. progs 6. virus [pr0n] 
<cvt> in the bt folder i have folders for tv, mus [music like mp3's] , movies [or videos] , and then progs
<cvt> bt.progs consists of cracked warez
<cvt> so i hope this may be helpful to someone
<OculusAquilae> cvt: what do you want?
* cvt u2 - beautiful day.mp3
<cvt> umm, i want my dvd player to work
<cvt> it skips really bad...
<cvt> ...it needs a player
<cvt> or codecs.
<jpatrick> Use Kaffeine
<cvt> the actual hardware is flawless
<cvt> ok
<cvt> wait
<cvt> i tried
<cvt> it is really bad... hold on i'll try again.
<jpatrick> you need libdvdcss installed
<cvt> oho koo
<cvt> i'll look for it thx
<jpatrick> It's in the repos
<jpatrick> apt-get install libdvdcss
<cvt> tytytyt
<jpatrick> libdvdcss allows you to watch DVDs
<cvt> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> Do you have all the repos enabled?
<cvt> this may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<cvt> i don't know
<cvt> i never understood that concept
<jpatrick> check your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<cvt> Retrieving data from system is not supported.
<cvt> error
<jpatrick> open konqueror and go to the /etc/apt/ directory
<cvt> Permission denied
<cvt> k
<cvt> there
<jpatrick> there's a file called sources.list -> right click it -> Actions -> Edit as root
<cvt> k done
<jpatrick> remove all the #'s in front of the word deb
<cvt> k
<cvt> there aren't any
<jpatrick> :/
<cvt> only in front of ##Major bug fix
<cvt> ##distribution
<cvt> ##uncomment
<cvt> etc...
<jpatrick> Don't remove those ones
<cvt> there are some libdvd's in kynaptic
<cvt> should i try install those?
<jpatrick> try it
<cvt> k
<jpatrick> better than nothing
<cvt> ok i tried three of them
<cvt> i read a little about each explanatioin
<cvt> nope
<cvt> still horrible dvd quality
<jpatrick> Is this from a DVD or file?
<OculusAquilae> cvt: is it bad quality or lagging
<OculusAquilae> ?
<nikkia> cvt, tbh, if the picture is viewable, its not going to be libdvdcss or libdvdread that you need
<cvt> it's really bad sticking
<nikkia> its more likely that you're not using xv as the output device
<cvt> so yes lagging
<cvt> oh
<cvt> xv as the output device, huh?
<cvt> okay...
<nikkia> cvt, xv is *sort of* a generic video playback method for X11
<nikkia> (its called 'XVideo' in the X11 extensions list)
<nikkia> if you're not using the right driver, or you have xv disabled, OR you aren't using xv as the output device, all the stuff like YUV->RGB and scaling/deinterlacing have to be done in software, and that can be slow
<nikkia> hence the video playback can be jumpy and 'poor' without xv playback
<cvt> ok
<cvt> i'll search 
<nikkia> cvt, the first step is to do 'xdpyinfo' and check you have the XVideo extension
<cvt> why did it ask me to put the ubuntu cd back in the drive when i unchecked those items i just installed?
<cvt> k
<cvt> i'm there
* cvt is reading
<cvt> i don't see xdpyinfo
<cvt> The X. Org Foundation
<cvt> ??
<cvt> X Org version 6.8.2?
<jpatrick> That's your X server
<cvt> the dvd's used to play flawlessly 
<cvt> something happend along the way
<cvt> maybe when i installed some other players or codecs 
<cvt> i dont know
<cvt> but i know it's capable of playing dvd's flawlessly
<cvt> for some reason it's just not doing that right now
<nikkia> cvt, you need to pipe the output of xdpyinfo thru less, so you can read the extensions section
<cvt> how do i do that?
<nikkia> xdpyinfo | less
<cvt> number of extensions: 32
<cvt> etc...
<nikkia> is XVideo in the list ?
<cvt> vendor string: The X. Org Foundation
<cvt> no
<nikkia> cvt, then, chances are you're using a generic driver with no hardware acceleration
<cvt> i'll look in kynaptic though
<nikkia> which would very likely explain why dvd playback is lousy :)
<cvt> soliste, that has to do with compaq?
<cvt> my computer manufacturer
<nikkia> what video card do you have?
<cvt> directx 9.0c?
<cvt> or ati
<cvt> 9000 igp
<cvt> ?
<nikkia> oh dear
<cvt> i don't know
<cvt> i could play dvd's on windows fine
<jpatrick> cvt: Open KInfoCenter
<cvt> and i could play dvd's on kubuntu fine aslo
<nikkia> yes, you could, but getting ATI cards working on linux isn't much fun
<cvt> also
<cvt> something happened
<cvt> k
<cvt> i'm there
<cvt> kinfocenter
<jpatrick> No wait I don't think it's listed there
<cvt> i'm still extremely happy i have gotten this far on kubuntu via unbuntu
<cvt> no worries
<cvt> i will get it working someday
<cvt> i feel like i did when i first got my own winxp computer for the first tiem...
<cvt> time... only now i feel like this experience is less of a waste of time.
<cvt> When i try to access System icons like my Home Folder i get an error message:
<cvt> REtrieving data from system is not supported.
* cvt goes googling
<cvt> and that's a new problem
<cvt> only one person on the net has the same problem
<mcscruff> lo
<mcscruff> anyone here
<cvt> hi
* cvt is aiming for dvd support
* cvt and is battling ADHD, monomania, and aphasia
* nikkia is battling her code :P
<mcscruff> has anyone got the new preview cd to install?
<cvt> i wish
<cvt> my bookmarks are the single most important file atm
<cvt> how do i install java?
<cvt> http://myspeed.visualware.com/   this site requires it
<cvt> to test my cable speed
<cvt> do they all require java?
<mcscruff> i tried to install the new cd and it says /var error out of room thing
<cvt> god dammit
<cvt> why doesn't java install itself in firefox?
<cvt> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<cvt> i downloaded that and tried clicking it
<cvt> i know, i'll try kynaptic now
<cvt> i just dl'ed every java look-a-like in there
<cvt> 110 mB
<cvt> :(
<cvt> i hate not knowing what i'm doing... but i've got to get used to it.
<nikkia> cvt...
<nikkia> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<slow-motion> hello
<cvt> hi
<gdh> =)
<nalioth> howdy
<cvt> sun-j2rel.5 is not in synaptic
<cvt> :(
<gdh> ha, Java installation was the last thing in my IRC history :)
<gdh> [Wed Sep 7 2005]  [22:22:15]  <nalioths_dog> libben: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<cvt> no clue
<cvt> it's not in kynaptic or synaptic
<cvt> i tried apt-get 
<gdh> first use synaptic to enable the universe + multiverse repositories, that will give you 'java-package'
<gdh> you need to get the JRE 'bin' file from java.sun.com directly - not in synaptic
<cvt> but how do i know which java to get from sun.com?
<cvt> or java.com
<nikkia> cvt, its fairly simple
<nikkia> cvt, there's only really 2, the JRE and the JDK
<nikkia> if you want to develop java apps, you need the JDK, if you don't, you need the JRE
<nikkia> the JDK includes the JRE
<gdh> http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=jre-1.5.0_04-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg
<gdh> is likely what you want
<cvt> i see linux rpm and linux
<gdh> " Linux self-extracting file"
<gdh> not RPM
<nikkia> cvt, you want the .bin file, ie, not the RPM
<cvt> k
<cvt> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<cvt> i had the wrong one
<delltony> morning: anyone here know how to get mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer installed on breezy?
<cvt> i dl'ed that java file but it wouldn't extract or run
<cvt> i got an error
<gdh> you're not supposed to run it..
<cvt> i'm totally missing it.
<gdh> again, "[17:12]  <gdh> [Wed Sep 7 2005]  [22:22:15]  <nalioths_dog> libben: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] " :)
<cvt> that doesn't work for me.
<cvt> apt-get install java-package didn't work
<gdh> what part doesn't work, what error message?
<cvt> in root terminal
<cvt> ok hold...
<gdh> did you enable universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic?
<cvt> no
<cvt> i'll try that again
<cvt> i'm at repositories now
<cvt> almost done
<cvt> "Once the package list has been updated, packages from universe can be installed."  
<cvt> what does that mean?
<cvt> that's as far as i can get atm
<gdh> it means exactly what it says - now update the package list :)
<gdh> (press the 'reload' button)
<cvt> i did
<gdh> that should be it then- just apt-get install java-package..
<cvt> packages from universe?
<cvt> oh
<cvt> ok
<delltony> is java in backports or something?
<delltony> cause i'm running breezy and i don't see any sun java at all myself
<gdh> delltony: no idea .. but java-package (a script to convert the java.sun.com binary to a .deb) is in universe
<gdh> no, my bad - it's in multiverse  :/
<delltony> oh its just the script ok
<cvt> Couldn't find package java
<kurt> Is it a bug that kopete crashes whenever spellchecking is enabled?
<cvt> apt-get install java package
<gdh> cvt: you're missing the hyphen java-package
<gdh> not 'java package'
<cvt> apt-get install java-package
<cvt> Couldn't find package java-package
<gdh> k, did you enable 'multiverse' in synaptic as well as universe?
<gdh> you need to :)
<cvt> there was already checks in all the boxes
<cvt> every one
<cvt> downloading package information again
<cvt> i'm in repositories and every box is already checked
<cvt> ?
<cvt> we tried
<cvt> they've always been checked, i dont see how i can check it more than once
<cvt> they were checked when i  got there
<cvt> do i just highlight them and click ok?
<kurt> Is it a bug that kopete crashes whenever spellchecking is enabled? (3.4.2)
<cvt> Couldn't find package java-package
<cvt> fuck it, i give up.
<delltony> cvt why don't you try the wiki version 
<delltony> of downloading sun-j2re1.5
<delltony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=Java15
<kurt> cvt: try apt-get install make-jpkg fakeroot
<delltony> anyone been able to find mplayer yet? i kinda like it cause i use an extention for firefox to view launch 
<delltony> cvt that link i gave you works in breezy and i use it in hoary before too
<delltony> so give it a shot
<KWizzard> hi there
<KWizzard> does anybody knows how to enable smooth scrolling in Konqueror web browser?
<delltony> does kaffiene not handle stuff like this
<delltony> No URI handler implemented for "http://today.launch.yahoo.com/player/medialog.asp?vid=21239561&bw=768&mf=1&pid=4&ps=0&p1=2&p2=15&p3=2&rpid=35&pv=9&bp=Windows%20NT&csid=396500550&uid=1516004866&pguid=PyaXM005zWzyTwqY7Ez6Yg&etid=0&uguid=36hehil0h22a2&fcv=&z=ms.asx"
<delltony> any word yet on the gtk-engine-qt bug that makes the black menu's?
<seth_k> delltony, fixed
<seth_k> delltony, new package uploaded yesterday evening
<seth_k> KWizzard, i don't think Konq can smoothscroll
<delltony> really?
<delltony> and the package name for my reference is qtk-engine-qt right
<delltony> otherwise ill have to go look for the specifics
<seth_k> no
<seth_k> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: (Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.60-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 71 kB, Installed size: 296 kB
<delltony> prety close 
<delltony> thanks
<mcscruff> lo
<mcscruff> has anyone got the new preview disk to install
<delltony> yep
<delltony> using it now
<mcscruff> ffs, mine wont install
<mcscruff> i get a /var error
<mcscruff> no disk room
<delltony> anyone use kaffeine with launch.yahoo?
<delltony> damn it damn it damn it i need mplayer and mozilla-mplayer
<KWizzard> it is possible to turn off font smoothing in Wine applications? (IE6)
<tule> hello- i've just installed kbuntu. what is the trick for playing mp3s with Amarok?
<filloy> hello all !!......i need some help with installing Synaptic Package Mannger, cuz i dont like Kynaptic. The thing is i cant find it with Kynaptic,and i think my repositories are...low? i dont have that much. any idea on how to do that ?
<filloy> tule i think you need to install some gstreamer8 packages, theres a webpage of ubuntu telling which ones you need....let me find it for you, ineed it too :)
<tule> thanks.. filloy
<genbie> anyone knows how to add a locale that usues the "windows encodings" as opposed to UTF in ubuntu plz? problem is that i have to run some wine app that require that crap windows encoding!
<filloy> tule, look, this will help you...http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs there you have all the codecs you need to install to play almost any file, wmv, avi, mp3 and all that stuff
<tule> thanks again filloy. i suppose i should have looked there first.. :)
<filloy> no problem :)
<nalioth> filloy: please keep ubuntuguide to yourself
<nalioth> tule: do you use i386?
<tule> yes
<nalioth> tule: dont read too much at ubuntuguide, it'll get you into trouble
<tule> really? why is that?
<filloy> nalioth sorry man, i didnt know :)
<filloy> they say its just pure instructions, no explain :p
<nalioth> filloy: it has some pure wrong stuff in it, too
* nalioth has had the sad duty of informing several new users that they needed to completely reinsatll due to the 'guide
<filloy> nalioth wow, i thought it was great :P jeje now i know what not to consult
<nalioth> filloy: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<jpatrick> filloy: use Adept
<filloy> japtrick Adept ?
<jpatrick> http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<filloy> ohh !!...is it good ? more than Synaptic ?
<jpatrick> It's for KDE
<filloy> jpatrick allright, ill try it :) thanx
<nalioth> filloy: it's a kynaptic replacement, it seems
<jpatrick> filloy: the developer is here
<filloy> nalioth, i didnt like kynaptic :)
<jpatrick> it replaces it
<nalioth> filloy: perhaps you'll enjoy adept better
<filloy> jpatrick and nalioth, ok, ill try to install it :) and see whats up with it :) thanx !
<nalioth> filloy: keep in mind, adept is smokin-hot-new-software
<filloy> nalioth ok :)
<cvt> i wish i was smarter
<cvt> is there a bandwidth test that doesn't run on java?
<filloy> search google.com bandwith meter, youll find some
<cvt> kthx
<filloy> uhmm, when i was i gnome i could do sudo gedit /file to edit a file in that program, which is the equivalent in kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> kdesu kwrite /file
<filloy> ahh, great !
<Tm_T> hi kids
<seth_k> filloy, what tule wanted for mp3s was akode-mpeg, not gstreamer-*
<seth_k> i believe
<filloy> seth_k uhmm, i had gstreamer for rythmbox and it worked, thats why i told him that :)
<seth_k> filloy, amarok doesn't use the gstreamer engine by default in hoary
<nalioth> filloy: or kdesu <your favorite text editor--including gedit> /path/to/file
<jpatrick> seth_k: depends
<filloy> you say its akode-mpeg ? ill install it :)
<filloy> nalioth ahh, learning a lot today :)
<seth_k> jpatrick, methinks default setup still used arts
<seth_k> jpatrick, until about halfway through breezy
<jpatrick> "Kubuntu CDs do not include MP3 support, install gstreamer-mad from universe." <- that's for Breezy
<seth_k> correct
<filloy> jpatrick :)
<seth_k> but for Hoary, it was akode-mpeg
<seth_k> i could find the changelog entry but meh, am busy watching football :)
* nalioth picks up his stirrin stick
<nalioth> seth_k: american football or real football?
<seth_k> nalioth, american
<nalioth> seth_k: just kiddin
<seth_k> ;)
<filloy> ive always wandered how you do that ?, i mean the * filloy thinks bla bla...
<Tm_T> filloy: /me foobar
<seth_k>  /me thinks bla 
<jpatrick> filloy: type: /me <action>
<nalioth> filloy: preface your line with /me bleh
<Tm_T> slow...
<jpatrick> :) hmm...
<Tm_T> I'm very old but still faster than you kids
<nalioth> Tm_T: let's not start that age thing
<Tm_T> :/
<filloy> ahmm.....
<filloy> i cant get it :P /filloy thinking ? for example ?
<jpatrick> no
<seth_k> the word "/me"
<jpatrick> ./me <thingy>
<nalioth> filloy: type /me blah blah
* filloy bla bla
<Tm_T> youngster never respect us, even when we went trough both world wars :/
<seth_k> lol
<nalioth> you got it, now say something intelligable
* filloy feels stupid :(
<nalioth> Tm_T: pulease
<seth_k> you have an Ubuntu-powered typewriter Tm_T? :O
<seth_k> :P j/k
<Tm_T> seth_k: yes!
<seth_k> suhweeet
<nalioth> seth_k: i have an ubuntu powered picture frame
<slow-motion> nalioth show us a picture
<nalioth> slow-motion: pic of what?
<slow-motion> of your ubuntu powered picture frame
<nalioth> it's a picture frame labelled "Dell fpw200x"
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I have my brains in other room
<Tm_T> ...I think I'm the winner
<slow-motion> a very expensive picture frame
<seth_k> hehe
<seth_k> thanks to m0ns00n I got my dell 2005FPW running 100dpi fonts yesterday
<seth_k> sooooooooooo smooth, I drool
<jpatrick> oh
<filloy> Offtopic: anyone here uses windows apart from linux ?
<jpatrick> No.............
<filloy> jpatrick mac ?
<jpatrick> No
<filloy> jpatrick just linux ? how can you do that...ive been trying to change for 1 year and i cant, there are some apps i cant find....
<Tm_T> filloy: I'm forced sometimes to use winXP
<jpatrick> Yeah just Linux
<Tm_T> filloy: mostly in school
<filloy> Tm_T yep, me too :)
<jpatrick> what apps you can't find?
<Tm_T> home and work ->> all linux
<seth_k> I use Windows for games
<filloy> jpatrick Dreamweaver, Flash and i cant get Apache to work nice :S
<seth_k> too lazy to try to Cedega my way through everything
<filloy> seth_k yep, i have warcraft, starcraft, age of mythology and diablo, which cant be played in linux...
<Tm_T> I have KotOR2 but can't play it because I don't own winXP :P
<seth_k> heh
<seth_k> send it to me
<seth_k> I'll make good use of it
<seth_k> :P
<Tm_T> no I won't!
<filloy> Tm_T buy a copy, maybe $5dlls
<Tm_T> filloy: copy of what?
<filloy> Tm_T Winsux XP
<Tm_T> licence of winXP-pro ~170
<filloy> Tm_T yep, legal yes.
<filloy> Tm_T or you could buy the O
<Tm_T> filloy: why should I use criminal stuff?!
<filloy> OEM licence, 90 dlls
<delltony> anyone here use breezy and mplayer?
<filloy> Tm_T  to play KotOR2 :)
<jpatrick> I'm using Breezy :P
<slow-motion> i use breezy and mplayer and everything is fine
<Tm_T> filloy: no way
<filloy> Tm_T ok, just an option...
<delltony> alright then where can you get mplayer?
<delltony> i can't seem to find it in apt-cache search
<Tm_T> filloy: crime is never an option to me, when it's not about my life
<filloy> ahh, im having the same problem with audio i get every time i install ubuntu or kubuntu...
<Tm_T> or some other's life
<filloy> Tm_T ok, then but win4lin kernel and use gentoo to run every app :)
<slow-motion> http://pastebin.com/359869 < my sources.list for hoary
<slow-motion> arrg
<slow-motion> breezy
<slow-motion> no
<slow-motion> stop
<jpatrick> :/
<slow-motion> http://pastebin.com/359864 < this is the one for breezy
<delltony> i see what my problem was it was in multiverse
<delltony> i didn't have it enabled
<jpatrick> hmm... breezy-backports
<delltony> breezy backports aren't ready yet are they?
<jpatrick> no
<Mez> no
<Mez> they wont be ready till breezy+1 uplkoads start
<jpatrick> they were on slow-motion's sources.lst
<delltony> thats what i thought
<delltony> yeah extra's and backports always the last i have noticed to be added
<delltony> one thing id like to confirm and this might be why ubuntu doesn't recommend compiling source
<delltony> but everytime a new dist upgrade comes around my system always borks with dist-upgrade
<slow-motion> jpatrick i just edited them now and when they are ready i just need to uncomment them
<delltony> it NEVER EVER upgrades right
<jpatrick> delltony: I prefer downloading the ISO
<delltony> no i mean compiling source like mplayer and so on with transcode support
<delltony> and compiling qemu with kqemu accelerator
<filloy> ok i need serious help. Kubuntu dosnt detect my keyboard layout, which is in spanish, and when i try signing in i cant, because i cant write. I have to start the session in console and startx manually....ive already changed the root keyboard layout, but it dosnt work, any idea ?
<delltony> runninig qemu without the accel is slow as hell
<slow-motion> then formating the hd and installing it new jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> yeah
<slow-motion> why?
<jpatrick> :P
<slow-motion> i have enough banwidth to do it with dist-upgrade
<jpatrick> I have DSL
<slow-motion> me too
<Mose`> hello
<filloy> anyone can help me with keyboard layouts ????
<jpatrick> as long as my /home partition is okay I'm happy
<Mose`> how can i access Konversation through the proxy?
<delltony> yeah before i upgrade  always tarball my home dir
<delltony> and then do whatever i want to do and untar the home dir tar and and i'm good
<delltony> the only thing is i have to setup crap like java and other minor things again
<delltony> but hey it gives me something to do :)
<jpatrick> I just /home on another partition
<delltony> oh and just curious about something what is the big difference between kde and kubuntu-desktop or is there? 
<filloy> ok, no luck with audio, lets go with Wireless...i have to use ndiswrapper with windows driver bcmwl5a, but when i do ndiswrapper -l it says bcmwl5a invalid driver, not working properly, ideas ?
<delltony> don't use the a
<delltony> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<filloy> with hoary i used a, ill try the other here :) thanx
<delltony> well i used a on mine as well but it didn't work on breezy
<delltony> delltony@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<delltony> Installed ndis drivers:
<delltony> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<delltony> delltony@ubuntu:~$     
<delltony> filloy just curious on your audio have you used pcm instead of the master and all?
<delltony> if its a laptop i can bet you that the sliders are all borked at least in my case they are
<delltony> headphones for front speakers, mono for the subwoofer and pcm for everything (master volume)
<filloy> deltony, uhmm, volume levels are ok
<delltony> but what i do is turn on headphone raise slider to the top, turn on master mono raise slider to top turn on pcm and then set the channel as pcm on kmix
<delltony> have you sudo alsa-mixer
<delltony> and tried to play a loopinig sound to test
<filloy> deltony im trying everything, the thig is that i have a Desktop and a Laptop, none of them work with sound :P ....the desktop has SB Live! 5.1 and this one uses the modem, but i realised i had the PC Speaker volume at 0
<Cryptid> hey i am unable to use my internet on kubuntu but no problem on ubuntu i have both OS live Disc plz help me configure my internet on kubuntu my settings are  my ip is 10.0.0.203 subnet is 255.255.255.0 gate way is 10.0.0.1 and Preferred DNS is 10.0.0.1 now tell me how to put in all this info and make my net work
<anaccount> I have a very important question
<anaccount> I forgot my ftp password for my website
<anaccount> is there a way I can reset it?
<filloy> ill be back :)
<filloy> reboot needed
<delltony> Cryptid: type sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<delltony> add to the bottom auto eth0
<delltony> iface eth0 inet static
<anaccount> what  do you think delltony?
<delltony> 10.0.0.203
<delltony> 255.255.255.0
<delltony> Cryptid: work?
<Cryptid> delltony wait i am on ubuntu i will have to shift to kubuntu and try this stuff
<delltony> why?
<delltony> shifting sessions
<delltony> or actual computers?
<Cryptid> delltony  have this internet problem only on kubuntu and not on ubuntu thats Y
<delltony> kubuntu is ubuntu just so you know
<Cryptid> shifting sessions
<delltony> kubuntu is just the kde side of it
<delltony> but anyway
<Cryptid> but the kubuntu runs on KDE rite and ubuntu runs on gnome
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> but your network has nothing to do with that
<sheavy> i got a lil problem
<delltony> you set the network up ini the same place regardless of if you use kde,gnome,flux whatever
<Cryptid> then y dosent it work when i try configureing it manually (i mean by using the network settings)
<delltony> your using that menu thing right
<Cryptid> ya
* delltony never uses guis
<delltony> i'm a command line guy
<Cryptid> ok
<delltony> well some guis but to the most part command
<Cryptid> so will u gimme stepp by step procedure of over coming my problem
<delltony> the gui part might be borked
<sheavy> you know this game pydance ? i downloaded it with apt-get and when i got to play it, it keeps freezing just before selecting the song
<delltony> yeah click on the kicker button (gear icon) and hit run command
<Cryptid> i am totally new to linux and have no idea how things work on it
<delltony> and type in konsole
<Cryptid> ok
<Cryptid> then
<delltony> now type in sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Cryptid> u mean "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" the things in the quotes
<Cryptid> and then
<seth_k> btw, sudo nano == sudoedit
<sheavy> does anyone here play pydance? aaah got a fucking problem with it
<delltony> well did it come up with your network interfaces file yes or no
<delltony> geeze sheavy language i'm at work :(
<Cryptid> hmm there is no Konsole in ubuntu naaa
<delltony> dude
<delltony> lets get the game plain right
<delltony> are you want to work on kde or gnome
<delltony> pick one
<Cryptid> kde
<sheavy> well download kubuntu
<Cryptid> i like the way Kde looks
<sheavy> or the kde deskstop
<filloy> back again, sound isnt working :S
<Cryptid> i have kubuntu live disc
<delltony> oh
<delltony> you didn't install it?
<Cryptid> no
<aay> Riddell: I was just looking at the interview you did with Jakub Stachowski back in April after kde 3.4 had been released.  are there plans to further integrate zeroconf in kubuntu?  to make zeroconf easier?
<Cryptid> i am on ubuntu live disc at present
<delltony> then in that case i have no idea
<seth_k> sheavy, language please
<delltony> i actually have a full blown install
<Cryptid> so if u will tell me what to do i will note it down then restart and boot kubuntu and configure my net
<delltony> not sure how the live works but
<delltony> the file you need to change is your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Cryptid> does the live thing work ne diffrent than the full thing
<sheavy> language? what that means?
<Cryptid> ok the interface file
<filloy> how can i change the default sound card ? i have Intel ICH5 and Sound Blaster Live 5.1, i want the SB Live to be the default, but ubuntu is loading the other one as default.....ideas ?
<delltony> you want the following (example for 192.168.1.101 static ip)
<delltony> auto eth0
<Cryptid> hmm ok but mine is 10.0.0.203
<sheavy> im venezuelan, why are you asking for language?
<delltony> fine listen to the example :)
<Cryptid> ok
<aay> Riddell: ok i'm not sure that you did the interview, but see that you posted it at dot.kde.
<delltony> iface eth0 inet static
<delltony> 10.0.0.203
<delltony> 255.255.255.0
<delltony> thenwhatever your gateway number is
<delltony> but you need netmask before the 255.255.255.0
<delltony> and gateway before the gateway id
<Cryptid> ok and what bout preffered DNS 
<Cryptid> ok 
<Cryptid> and what bout before the ip
<delltony> thats done in resolv.conf
<sheavy> god, i want this pydance game it just doesnt seem to work
<delltony> your dns servers are setup ini resolv.conf
<Cryptid> hmm ok
<seth_k> sheavy, I meant watch your offensive language ;)
<seth_k> sheavy, what error do you get?
<Cryptid> so i have to edit that file 
<delltony> but let me give you an example on mine cryptid
<Cryptid> can i use a simple text editor to do the job
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> but nano is your friend
<delltony> or pico
<Cryptid> ok give me the eaxmple
<sheavy> like this seth
<delltony> i have 192.168.1.200 for my ip on a wireless router with gateway of 192.168.1.1
<delltony> so here goes 
<Cryptid> hmm ok
<sheavy> i selected the dancing panel, the game level, the song
<delltony> auto wlan0
<delltony> 192.168.1.200
<delltony> netmask 255.255.255.0
<sheavy> and when the game is about to begin.... it just doesn't load 
<delltony> gateway 192.168.1.1
<delltony> save file
<delltony> then sudo ifup wlan0
<delltony> then if i want a new dns server i change the ip for the nameserver in resolv.conf to 4.2.2.1
<sheavy> SETH?
<delltony> r whatever
<Cryptid> oh ok 
<Cryptid> and before ur ip dont u have to add the word "address"
<delltony> but being your on a live cd and nothing is actually on our system i don't see how you can write to the cd config files someone else might be able tto help you on this
<sheavy> SSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHh
<delltony> nope
<Cryptid> ok
<delltony> actually take that back you do
<delltony> sorry
<Cryptid> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html delltony i found this page and if u scroll down a example is given to config ur network will this help me
<delltony> yeah
<seth_k> sheavy, run it from a console and see if it dumps an error
<seth_k> where are you installing it from?
<delltony> thats what youo want to do
<sheavy> ok
<Cryptid> and all this is suppose to be typed in Konsole isnt it?
<delltony> i generally use dhcp though instead f static
<delltony> konsole is terminal
<delltony> it can be xterm
<delltony> i can be gterm
<delltony> it can be konsole
<delltony> pick one
<Cryptid> my isp dosent auport dhcp settings
<delltony> thats fine the use the method on that page
<Cryptid> can konsole be called terminal also
<Cryptid> or root terminal
<m0ns00n> Hey
<delltony> root you don't want unless needed
<delltony> but all you want is a terminal man
<m0ns00n> delltony: I agree, although it seems some kde apps need root password
<Cryptid> ok got it
<sheavy> seth -> how can i do to run it from konsole, im already in supermode
<sheavy> superuser i meant
<delltony> sudo then
<sheavy> ?
<Cryptid> delltony thanx for the help i will write this all down and try it on kubuntu now and if it works i will meet u on my kubuntu OS
<Cryptid> hope it works X
<delltony> it should unless the live cd is different that a full install
<Cryptid> thanx for the help once again delltony
<Cryptid> i dont think so the live cd is diffrent
<Cryptid> ne ways on ubuntu the terminal dosent recognise the command sudo
<sheavy> seth... still waiting
<Cryptid> is this command only used for kubuntu or something
<filloy> ARRGGG !!! i forgot the username and password for mysql, anyone knows the defaults ? maybe i just left them and dont remember...
<gdh> filloy: if you forgot it completely, apt-get --purge remove mysql-server (this will delete all your databases) and then apt-get install again
<gdh> if you want to keep the data then move any relevant directories from /var/lib/mysql somewhere else first
<filloy> gdh ok, new install, so i will just remove them :p thanx
<delltony> Cryptid: sudo is standard why its not working for you is probably cause your on a live cd (install the dang thing be a man)
<slow-motion> bye
<filloy> Cryptid, yep, listen to delltony, install ubuntu :)
<Cryptid> hmm delltony i was told that the live thing has all the things that a full version has but the thing is that the programs run off the cd 
<Cryptid> ok filloy i will install it now
<Cryptid> actually i wanted make sure that i dont have ne problems with kbuntu and i should not have to jump back to Windows
<Cryptid> ne ways is dual booting possible with (k)ubuntu coz i has problems with Suse 9.1 dual boot with Win XP
<filloy> Cryptid, if you are using Windows, dont switch fully to linux, really, trust me, you wont be able to do stuff. Try dual booting and then just do the things you cant in windows. After some time, you will be 100%linux
<filloy> Cryptid, im doing that :)
<delltony> Cryptid: well again i'm not up to part on the live cd i only use the full install
<humbolt> is it right that libraries complied with gcc4 in ubuntu have a different name like: libqt3-mt and libqt3c102-mt? which one is which one then?
<delltony> and when i need winders i run qemu
<new_riot> hi
<delltony> anyone here ever messed with usb over ip?
<filloy> ok, im getting angry here !!...mysql sets up his own password and stuff :S
<pampe> bonsoir
<gdh> filloy: there is no password by default
<Pyf> anyone here use last.fm radio?
<gdh> just type 'mysql' and you will be 'in' :)
<delltony> last.fm radio explain on this is this like a website for streaming radio?
<filloy> gdh acces denied for mysql@localhost 
<Pyf> delltony: yes...
<Pyf> personalised radio based on music u listen to...
<Cryptid> how do i duel boot filloy will the installation do it for me aautomatically
<filloy> Cryptid Install will do it for you ;)
<gdh> filloy: you must have done something quite spectacular - try that purge line again and then make sure that there is no such directory /var/lib/mysql - the passwords are stored inside that dir.
<delltony> if i remember correctly i thought you had to go to your mysql.ini or whatever and allow localhost to access it
<Cryptid> k cool i have windows on C drive so can i insatll kubuntu on D drive
<filloy> Cryptid you will have GRUB by default installed on your Master Boot Record...
<gdh> delltony: nope, that's bogus.
<filloy> gdh ok, ill try it  again
<delltony> ok i thought i had to grant access to the local host though honestly
<gdh> delltony: you're probably thinking of the 'skip-networking' in my.cnf
<Cryptid> ya grub fucked up my pc the last time i used it when i installed suse 9.1 after the installtion windows Xp disappread
<delltony> nah talking about mysql
<delltony> the grant function
<delltony> lie grant access myid blah blah blah
<delltony> like even
<Cryptid> so are u sure that ubuntu wont screw my sys and do all the necesaried automatically
<gdh> Cryptid: Sure, and if it turns out to be otherwise, you even get your money back :)
<Cryptid> gdh money back i never paid for anything
<delltony> i can't remember the exacts but i know on mysql and php i had to set it up so it would access the local host o mysql but anyway i can't remember what i did so ill shut up
<filloy> Cryptid, thats the thing :)
<Cryptid> hehe 
<filloy> Cryptid, trust me, you wont have anything wrong, just make shure when you partition your disk, DONT delete your Win Partition ;)
<delltony> Pyf: you ever go to launch.yahoo and watch the vids?
<Pyf> delltony: no why do u ask?
<filloy> gdh ok, now i have the mysql dir removed, proceed with re-install :)
<gdh> :)
<filloy> gdh Ubuntu never asked for passwords or users, nothing....
<Cryptid> so should i install ubuntu now and tr to duel boot it with windows XP filloy
<filloy> Cryptid, thats what i recomend, and when you do so, come back so we can help you setting up you patitions so you can see you windows files :)
<delltony> oh just think its a cool place to listen to music videos
<gdh> filloy: That's right. :) there's no mysql password by default
<filloy> gdh same thing :S removed with apt-get --purge remove mysql-server, then did apt-get install mysql-server, now its installed but it says "Acces denied to user filloy@localhost"
<delltony> hey anyone remember the site for laptops talking about how to make the laptop volum button work i forget how to do it
<delltony> it was lk something another
<gdh> filloy: try "mysql -uroot "
<filloy> gdh Welcome to Mysql Monitor...
<gdh> I'd have suggested that originally if I'd read the error message properly =)
<gdh> yep, by default there is one user called root with no password set
<gdh> mysql password + system passwords have nothing in common
<filloy> gdh, ok, ill try accesing :)
<filloy> gdh, thats what i thought, but i tried :p
<gdh> next cool thing would be to install phpmyadmin :)
<filloy> gdh i have php5, phomyadmin, apache2 and...is there anything else that would work nice here ?... i hade Appserv for windows, which give you all this things installed and working....
<jatos> hi
<gdh> phpmyadmin is the magic.. can't think of much else that would be useful
<filloy> gdh, yep, phpmyadmin is great :P
<filloy> now i will try doing funny stuff in here :p
<jatos> hey guys, I need to take a screenie of my desktop
<filloy> jatos theres an app for that...dont remember the name
<gdh> K -> graphics -> KSnapshot ?
<jatos> don't have it, let me look in apt, which I just happen to have up
<filloy> gdh dosnt come with the default install, have to do apt-get install KSnapshot
<jatos> ok found it in apt (ie ksnapshot)
<filloy> install that one, and take screenshots :p
<Cryptid> k thnx filloy for the help (so i can view my windows files from ubuntu like mp3 and vid files)
<filloy> Cryptid yep, and the you can use amarok to have your complete mp3 library in there ;)
* filloy feels happy to help
<filloy> ok, still having trubble with my bcmwl5 driver. Tried that one, and bcmwl5a and nothing works, when i do ndiswrapper -l i get both saying Invalid Driver! what shall i do ?
<filloy> anyone here uses ndiswrpaper to make the Wifi work ?
<filloy> ndiswrapperrrrr*
<filloy> darn, this keyboard
* filloy is feeling alone
<m0ns00n> :-)
<filloy> so, anyone knows whats up with ndiswrapper and bcmwl5 for my wify ?...tried installing it, but no luck, it says Invalid Driver...ideas please ?
<filloy> ahh, damn chatroom :S
* gdh gets on the free software high horse and claims that real linux users only use hardware for which a Free driver is available :)
<gdh> none of this win32 wrapper pish =)
<filloy> gdh uhmmm, i wont buy another laptop, so i have to use ndiswrapper :p
<gdh> heh, bet it has a PC card slot, tho :)
<gdh> or at least usb
<filloy> gdh thats nonsense !! :p spending more money to buy something that has a linux driver ?....maybe when n tech for wireless arrives, i will, but for now :p ill use ndiswrapper
<gdh> hehe :)
<filloy> gdh, by the way, mysql now works perfect :)
<gdh> good news =)
<filloy> Cryptid still there ?
<blake> does anyone know if KDE has a font manager?
<faked> blake: type "fonts:/" in konqueror 
<gdh> not so much of a manager than a viewer, really
<blake> ah
<blake> is it as simple as placing them in there and restarting?
<gdh> oh hm it's improved :)
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<faked> blake: with kcontrol you can do it too
<Spudchat> it would seem that kubuntu doent recognize all the ram in my machine...is there something i can do about that?
<gdh> blake: it's as simple as copying the .ttf files to the .fonts dir in your home dir - that's what copying them to the 'Personal' dir in  fonts:/ will do
<gdh> Spudchat: have you recently tried to upgrade to breezy at all?
<blake> do you suppose the new fonts will get picked up by most all programs (including GIMP)?
<Spudchat> no
<gdh> blake: Yes they should do - you will need to restart the app.
<filloy> ok, now that at least 1 person is alive in here, i cant get my sound working, plz help !
<gdh> filloy: erk, what sound card?
<gdh> Spudchat: no idea then - a recent breezy linux-image only picked up half my RAM.. a new dist-upgrade fixed it...
<Spudchat> hmm ok thanks ill check that out
<filloy> darn, that worked :p hahaha i just heard a sound....but how can i switch everyting to make my SB Live work ?
<crimsun> please don't just scream for help. Include all the necessary information, like the output from ''cat /proc/asound/modules'' and ''lspci -v|grep -i audio''
<Spudchat> it only shows 885mb of my 2024 :(
<filloy> gdh, i have 2 sound cards...SB Live! 5.1 and the Intel stuff, the last one works, but i want the SB to work :p
<crimsun> Spudchat: install a non-386 kernel for highmem support
<crimsun> filloy: do you want the sblive to be default always?
<filloy> crimsun yep, please :)
<gdh> wow, 2G jeez :)
<Spudchat> ok thanks again
<crimsun> filloy: in a Konsole, echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<blake> great, fonts up and running.... thanks a million
<filloy> crimsun ok, thats it....did that
<crimsun> filloy: after that, it's probably easiest to reboot
<filloy> crimsun, ok, ill try
<filloy> bye
<narg> Are there any qt4 debs floating around for hoary?
<gdh> yes
<gdh> would need to dig history to find the URL
<gdh> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/
<gdh> bah, dead link
<narg> yea
<narg> :p
<gdh> hassle Riddell if/when he appears - they were his debs :)
<narg> k
<narg> those only ones you've seen so far?
<gdh> yup
<narg> meh
<gdh> narg: I just looked in the logs more closely and they were for breezy, anyway :(
<narg> heh
<narg> I'll just compile
<narg> Always worth a try to look for some debs before you compile though :)
<gdh> for sure :)
<crimsun> look in hoary-backports
<crimsun> they should be built automatically from breezy
<narg> nerp, apt-cache not turning up anything
<filloy> crimsun now its working great :)
<crimsun> goodexcellent
<crimsun> err, sorry
<filloy> ja :p
<pedrobest> hello - how can i allow root to logon at the start screen??
<genjix> everything is on freenode... :)
<genjix> i have a script like so:    echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  \n  iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.settings
<genjix> which must be run as root at network startup. how can I get it to run at startup
<genjix> (on gentoo I add it to /etc/conf.d/local.start)
<crimsun> genjix: you can use update-rc.d
<crimsun> just run it after S40
<genjix> ok thank you
<genjix> crimsun: update-rc.d network_forwarding start S40  <--- S40 is an invalid runlevel. "expected NN after start"
<genjix> what runlevel is S40?
<gdh> it's not a runlevel - it's the priority inside a certain runlevel
<gdh> runlevel 2 is the default 
<gdh> ls /etc/rc2.d to see the priorities that each init.d script runs at
<genjix> ok thanks
<genjix> so how could I add it after /etc/rc0.d/networking
<genjix> update-rc.d network_forwarding <.....>
<Spudchat> would i write python in a normal text editor and just save it as blahblah.py?
<gdh> I've never used update-rc.d because i found it confusing. I just did /etc/rc2.d/ then ln -s ../init.d/myscript S95myscript
<genjix> or would I have to add it to a higher runlevel (I would like to run it right after networking)
<genjix> ah cool, that will work?
<genjix> nice
<gdh> yeh, update-rc.d is just a wrapper around commands like that
<Spudchat> i just tried it and it worked so apparently :)
<genjix> well thanks for your time gdh
<gdh> =)
<delltony> dang a little off topic but anyone know where i can find free ringtones for motorola phones?
<gdh> delltony typically you'd look for some kind of converter to do MID -> phone or WAV -> phone
<seth_k> delltony, my motorola v551 handles wav, mid, mp3
<gdh> so you can record yourself burping/farting/singing and have that...
<seth_k> I just bluetooth 'em to the phone
<hater2win> i need to buy a blue tooth adapter
<hater2win> for my comp
<nikkia> hater, the belkin ones work great, in fact, about the only decent thing belkin have ever made :P
* seth_k doesn't remember what kind he has but it works wonders on ubuntu
<seth_k> umm, bluegear I guess
<nikkia> (i've used both a type 2 (FBT001) and type 1 (FBT003) adapter, both are supported just fine in linux
<nikkia> in addition, the FBT003 is 'cheap as dirt'
<filloy> ok, back again with the same problem. At kdm startup, i cant log in because i cant type, it only shows squares, not letters. Somebody told me like an hour ago, that i should change the lenguage to fit my keyboard. Now its in spanish and i still get the strange boxes instead of letters, ideas ? thanx
<hater2win> nikkia: lol, yeah belkin makes some weak stuff
<nikkia> hater, not just weak, but hideously overpriced
<hater2win> nikkia: seriously, its like fucking 15 bucks for a 3 ft network cable
<nikkia> hater, i heard a rumour that the FBT series of bluetooth adapters aren't actually belkin products, but rebadged someone-else's, dunno if its true
<hater2win> hmm, thats odd
<nikkia> hater, anyway, you can't go wrong with a belkin FBT003 IMO, should be able to find one for around $10-15 if you look around
<hater2win> nice, thnx for the sugg
<nikkia> i wouldn't actually advise spending extra on the FBT001 unless you *really* need a bluetooth type 2 interface
* filloy thinks nobody listens to him :P
<_100010001_> -_- i have a problem with my mouse, when the kernel loads after a abit it litteraly shuts off...
<nikkia> filloy, if it helps, the 'squares instead of letters' is usually a font issue, it *shouldn't* stop you logging in
<filloy> nikkia uhmm, Login Failed :s
<filloy> nikkia it must be another thing....
<nikkia> filloy, can you log in on the console ?
<filloy> nikkia yes i can, ive been doing that and starting x manually, but it would be great to log in with kdm :P
<nikkia> filloy: strange, unless the keyboard options in /etc/X11/xorg.conf are wrong
<filloy> nikkia ill check it out, thanx
<nikkia> there is a xkb option that will pretty much cause stuff to happen like that... but i can't see any way you'd get it by accident, its something you have to go out of your way to do
<nikkia> and i'm not even sure it can be set in the config file for X, it might only be a runtime switch
<delltony> seth you and i have the same phone
<Blissex> filloy: if it shows squares not letters, you have a font for the wrong chanracter set/encoding.
<nikkia> (that is, you can tell xkb to start sending raw scancodes instead of ascii)
<filloy> nikkia uhmm, when i log in to kde, i can write with no problems...maybe its that :P but im checking the xorg.conf file for the keyboard layoput
<filloy> Blissex how can i change that ?
<delltony> good deal, but i was talking about a site like audio3g.com or something you ever get kmobiletools to work?
<nikkia> filloy: that could be KDE remapping the keyboard
<Blissex> filloy: the squares have nothing to do with the keyboard layout, each square means ''character not found''.
<nikkia> filloy: its annoying, but KDE sort of overrides the xkb settings
<nikkia> blissex, yes, but its more complex than that
<Blissex> filloy: even if theoretically as <nikkia> hints it could be the keyboard generating characters that are outside the font.
<nikkia> blissex, if the keyboard is sending the wrong unicode characters, or raw scancodes, then the font would look like that, AND he wouldn't be able to log in
* filloy just thinks "uhmmm"
<nikkia> if the font is the only issue, he should be able to log in by just typing his user/pass blind
<filloy> and i cant log in
<Blissex> filloy: can you login by typing your user/pass right?
<filloy> blissex no, i cant
<nikkia> blissex, no, we've gone over this :)
<Blissex> filloy: ah damn. 
<filloy> i can only log in with console, startx and stuff :P
<Blissex> filloy: well, as <nikkia> will have told you, you need to check several things then...
<filloy> Blissex sounds complex
<Blissex> filloy: first, make sure, just in case, that the X font path in 'Xorg.conf' has at least the two-three main directories.
<Blissex> filloy: second, make sure that the locale settings are correct for your region, in particular the encoding/character set.
<Blissex> filloy: these are usually set in some '/etc/profile' or similar. You can check with 'locale'
<Blissex> filloy: then check that the 'kdmrc' file specifies a good fairly complete font (just in case).
<Blissex> filloy: and most immportantly that the 'Xorg.conf' has exactly the right keyboard type name.
<Blissex> filloy: to check the keyboard type name use 'xkeycaps'.
<Blissex> filloy: that things ''work'' after you login or if you use 'startx' probably means that the 'Xorg.conf' has something wrong that then gets overriden by something right as <nikkia> was saying, or that the 'kdmrc' and only that contains something wrong.
<filloy> ok Font PAth has like 10 paths :P
<Blissex> filloy: looks good...
<Blissex> filloy: I just checked the default '/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc' and the relevant line there would probably be 'Language'
<filloy> Blissex, ok, in locale i have Country set to Mexico, but the lenguage is only set to US, and i can only change it to British
<Blissex> filloy: that does not sound good. Where did you check the locale?
<ttyS0> is there any graphical application that can do all partition magic does?
<Blissex> ttyS0: NO. Not all.
<gdh> Yes. It's called Partition Magic :)
<nikkia> filloy: only having an option of US/British might suggest that you're somehow in the en_ family of locales
<ttyS0> heh
<filloy> blissex in Regional & Accessibility, graphical interface under kde
<nikkia> for mexico, i'm guessing you probably want to be in the es_ family
<Blissex> filloy: there are actually _several_ regional settings... unfortunately.
<filloy> nikkia yes...in keyboard layout (keymap) i am
<Blissex> filloy: there is a set for the system, which uses environment variables, and a different set for X and a different set for KDE.
<Blissex> filloy: however, first let's check you got all the right bits.
<filloy> blissex k
<nikkia> more specifically, you probably want your locale to be es_MX
<Blissex> filloy: did you configure your locales with 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<filloy> blissex, nope, should i do it ?
<nikkia> filloy: yes
<Blissex> filloy: and ''adelante'' too :-)
<Blissex> filloy: probably you want to have not just 'es_MX' but als 'es_ES' and 'en_US' just in case.
<filloy> blissex :) ke
<Blissex> filloy: for character sets choose 'iso-8859-1' and UTF-8
<filloy> blissex, ok, finished the configuration, now its generating the locales
<hater2win> anybody in here use BMP?
<Blissex> filloy: this just makes the console based locales available, does not select them.
<filloy> blissex, should i reboot to see if the kdm now accepts my keyboard ?
<Tm_T> I'm glad my system uses latin-9 locales :)
<Blissex> filloy: in order to set your default console/program locale to 'ex_MX' you need to set some environment variables. Usually in '/etc/profile', and probably there is some tools to do that, but I do everything by hand, so I would not know.
<Blissex> filloy: there is still a lot of work to do before you can have locales setup properly.
<filloy> blissex ok :( jejeje
<filloy> finished the last step
<Blissex> filloy: how geeky/UNIXY are you?
<filloy> blissek noob
<Blissex> filloy: UGH.
<Blissex> filloy: I'll try to find which n00b tool can be used to set the system locale default...
<Blissex> filloy: in the meantime, you need to install quite a few probably missing locale packages for KDE etc.
<filloy> blissex :P sorry :) managed to install gentoo, after months moved to ubuntu...just to play with it
<filloy> blissex so, im pretty noob
<Blissex> filloy: months and Gentoo means you are not totally n00b.
<Blissex> filloy: however, how familiar are you with 'apt-get'/'aptitude'/'synaptic'?
<filloy> blissex, then noob+1 :)
<filloy> blissex familiar :) used them a lot to install apache, firefox etc..
#kubuntu 2005-09-16
<Blissex> filloy: there are locale-dependent packages for KDE, KOffice and KDM (IIRC) and you should install them.
<Blissex> filloy: they will have names like 'kde-i18n-....', 'koffice-i18n-...' and 'kdm-i18-...' (not sure about the kdm ones)
<filloy> blissex, maybe this is just to complicated to be my problem :P what may have caused this ?
<Blissex> filloy: obviously you should get the 'en-US', 'es-ES' and 'es_MX' ones of those...
<Blissex> filloy: if your system were set for locale 'C' or 'POSIX' or 'en_US' everything would be OK. But since you have set it part one way and part another...
<filloy> blissex, ok i found the kde component for spanish :P ill install it...in a sec..
<Blissex> filloy: the proper thing to do is to ensure that _everything_ (system locales, X locale, KDE locale, X keyboard type, KDE keyboard type, ... are all of the same type).
<Blissex> filloy: which APT frontend are you using?
<filloy> blissex ok
<filloy> blissex  APT ? 
<Blissex> filloy: package manager...
<filloy> blissex uhmm, the aplicationg for getting files ? Synaptic
<Blissex> filloy: OK... BTW, I suspect that if there are mexica packages they will be like 'i18n-mx'
<Blissex> filloy: I cant double check on my system because I am doing some package installs right now and they lock the database.
<filloy> blissex, uhmm, there isnt....only es :(
<Blissex> filloy: it probably has castillan for various contries...
<filloy> blissex ok, found the kde es, and the koffice, no luck with kdm
<Blissex> filloy: I was not sure about KDM, I seem to remember once it has its own locales, but they now may be part of the KDE ones.
<filloy> blissex maybe just part of kde. ok, 1 min and they are ready
<Blissex> filloy: next thing, make sure you have 'xkeycaps' installed and run it.
<filloy> blissex one sec....
<filloy> blissex ok, now im installing xkeycaps...
<Blissex> filloy: BTW, have you seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpanishDocumentation  and its links?
<filloy> never...
<Blissex> filloy: it may be helpful...
<filloy> blissex but i had hoary yesterday and it worked great with spanish keyboard :P maybe its something strange here
<Blissex> filloy: you are now using Breezy?
<filloy> blissex, yes
<Blissex> !breezy
<ubotu> I guess breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Blissex> filloy: monster. You are tyring to corrupt me.
<filloy> blissex ah ?
<Blissex> filloy: besides you should have configured Hoary with the spanish locales too.
<filloy> blissex uhmmm, no, it worked right off with english locales, and spanish keyboard...
<Blissex> filloy: ah yes, but you should have gotten the spanuish/mexica locales too.
<filloy> blissex maybe :) darn, so its cuz breezy ?
<Blissex> filloy: however, now there is the strong possibility that there is something broken, not that there is an incomplete configuration.
<Blissex> filloy: yes.
* filloy feels sad about his breeze issue
* delltony wants a breezy hat but can't find one
<filloy> darn, ok, then, when october comes, ill try to update to stable :P and see what comes up :P
<filloy> for now, ill try to get ndiswrapper to work, thing that ive been trying to do for the past 6 hours
<filloy> anyone here uses ndiswrapper with bcmwl5(a) ?
<Blissex> filloy: dont use ndiswrapper...
<filloy> blissex what alternative do i have ?
<Blissex> filloy: fix it here and now.
<filloy> blissex uhmm ?
<Blissex> filloy: do a proper mexica KUbuntu setup.
<Blissex> filloy: assuming it is not a bug. Even with Breezy probably it is not a bug.
<Blissex> filloy: so have you started 'xkeycaps'?
<filloy> blissex ahh, talking about the lenguage :P....ok, ill do it here...
<filloy> blissex i cant start xkeycaps
<delltony> Blissex: curious you said don't use ndiswrapper for wireless lan what else is there cause id be curious on this too
<Blissex> filloy: as to WiFi alternatives, http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxWiFi.html and the idea is to get a card that is supported by an open source native driver.
<Blissex> filloy: and why can't you start 'xkeycaps'?
<filloy> blissex ahhh, everybody told me that, but i wont spend money :P .....ok, now, xkeycaps says Erorr: Cant open display
<Blissex> filloy: you also got problems with a proper X setup. In a proper X setup the 'DISPLAY' env variable is set and exported.
<Blissex> filloy: try 'xkeycaps -display :0'
<filloy> blissex cant open display :o
<Blissex> filloy: with zero, not an "o".
<filloy> blissex :P ha, told you im noob, dont get mad at me :)
<Blissex> :-)
<filloy> blissex :s the same....
<Blissex> filloy: thats almost impossible...
<filloy> Xlib: conection to ":0.0" refused by server
<filloy> xlib no protocol specified
<filloy> error cant open display :0
<Blissex> filloy: "refused" is not the same.
<Blissex> filloy: start 'xkeycaps' in a Konsole not as 'root'.
<filloy> blissex :P that was it ajjaja now i am at it :)
<filloy> blissex ok, now ive selected my keyboad with the right lang
<Blissex> filloy: 'xkeycaps' as you can see draws a picture of the kyeboard, select one that looks closest to the one you got.
<Blissex> filloy: it is probably a 105 keys one, but not sure for Mexico.
<filloy> blissex yes, microsoft (Sorry :() 105 keys
<Blissex> filloy: 105 keys, and spanish layout?
<filloy> blissex yes
<filloy> blissex should i put write output ?
<Blissex> filloy: what does that mean?
<Blissex> filloy: ah, the button, no pointless.
<filloy> in xkeycaps theres an option saying Write Output, which i think stablishes the lang..
<filloy> blissex ok...:p
<Blissex> filloy: no, it does not anything to the language.
<filloy> blissex, ok, ive selected the keyboard and lang...
<Blissex> filloy: the only thing is to make sure that "PC 105 key, wide Delete, tall Enter, XFree86; Spanish" looks exactly like the kyeboard you have.
<filloy> blissex ok, not exactly, but VERY close
<Blissex> filloy: it must look _exactly_ the same. Key for key.
<filloy> blissex, ok, then let me find it..
<Blissex> filloy: if it does not look exactly the same, select another keyboard type.
<Blissex> filloy: the whole purpose here is to make sure that you know which exact keyboard type you have got, because the _exact_ keyboard type has to go in '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' and the KDE regionalization stuff.
<filloy> blissex ok...
<Blissex> filloy: it may be a 102 key, wide delete, tall enter.
<filloy> blissex nope, the strange thing is that the Microsoft Keyboard box says its 105 key...and here the keys dosnt match...
<Blissex> filloy: in what way don't they match?
<Blissex> filloy: give an example or two of mismatch
<filloy> blissex ok, i have  [ and{ in one key, and in the screen it says i should hav { ' and "
<Blissex> filloy: thats a big mismatch.
<filloy> blissex []  are in other keys
<filloy> blissex, i have like 5 exaples of that...
<filloy> blissex what should i do ?
<Blissex> filloy: does the keyboard have keys with obviously spanish characters, like and ?
<filloy> blissex yes
<Blissex> filloy: where? What's on the same key as those characters?
<filloy> blissex yes...
<Blissex> filloy: where? What's on the same key as those characters?
<Blissex> filloy: whats on the same key as the  character?
<Blissex> filloy: what's on the same key as the  character?
<filloy> blissex they match (i cnat type them cuz im in my laptop, the desktop is the one in spanish)
<filloy> blissex those characters match
<Blissex> filloy: dont type them, describe them./
<Blissex> filloy: as in: the inverted questions mark key also has the 'i' symcol and is next to the 'Retroceso' key
<filloy> Blissex: inverse ? is in the same place, the n with the stick right up is in the same place.........
<Blissex> filloy: or the 'esimo' key also has the 'a underscore' key and is the top left one.
<Blissex> the same place as what?
<filloy> Blissex: in my keboard and in the xkeycaps
<Blissex> filloy: I am wasting my time.
<filloy> Blissex: uhmm, i think im not fully understanding you...
<Blissex> filloy: I did not ask you to tell me whether they are the same in your keyboard and keycaps.
<Blissex> I asked you MANY TIMES to tell me what other symbols are on the same key as those two on the keyboard.
<delltony> Blissex: so basically to get hotpluggin to work with my wifi all i gotta do is add hotplug wlan0 to the network/interfaces file?
<filloy> Blissex: ok, now i understood :)..... ok in the same key as ? its the inverted / and ' in the same key as the inverted ? is a inverted !
<arentie> Hi everyone, I have my Linksys wifi card installed via ndiswrapper, but it doesn't stay activated...could someone help me?
<Blissex> filloy: so, the key that has the inverted "?" has the inverted "!" and the key that has the "" has the "\"?
<arentie> Hi everyone, I have my Linksys wifi card installed via ndiswrapper, but it doesn't stay activated...could someone help me?
<filloy> Blissex: ok, inverted ? has inverted !
<Blissex> filloy: also, just to make sure, has the key with the  (cedilla c) got the "}" ?
<arentie> I had my Linksys Wifi card working in Ubuntu, but I wanted KDE
<filloy> Blissex: i dont have cedilla c
<filloy> Blissex: in the keyboard....
<DewDude> so, i'm running breezy preview now
<Blissex> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is probably the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<DewDude> seems to be running fine
<DewDude> although my kmenu still says kubuntu 5.4
<Blissex> filloy: please look at the bottom of the keyboard and tell me the exact model number that is probably printed there?
<filloy> Blissex: ok, my keyboard is a Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A model 1027
<locomorto> I'm on breezy atm (fresh kubuntu preview install, with a few minor enhancements to kde and my sources.list): I would also like to install amarok 1.3.1
<locomorto> now
<locomorto> It is my understanding that i need taglib 1.4 to run >1.3, and my question is how would I get that?
<locomorto> I did try to use the ones in the forum for hoary, but they wont install
<Blissex> filloy: looking it up...
<filloy> Blissex: ok
<locomorto> So, are there any .debs for libtag?
<locomorto> or do i have to compile it myself?
<Blissex> filloy: I think that there should be an additional code that is specific to the language version. 
<filloy> Blissex: want me to look it up in the internet ?
<Blissex> filloy: I am doing that, but it should be printed on the keyboard. Each different keyboard layout has a different part number.
<DewDude> locomorto: tablib 1.4 won't work with amarok 1.3.1? did you try
<locomorto> I can't install it
<filloy> Blissex: there isnt anything, just that: Model: 1027
<locomorto> ibtag1c2 conflicts with libtag1" is the error i get
<Blissex> http://people.linux.org.tw/~chihchun/CDDP/www/international/Spanish might be useful BTW
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> my amarok works
<locomorto> libtag1 is the one im trying to install
<DewDude> then again, i did a hoary install and dist-upgrade
<locomorto> I had it working under hoary so it kinda feels odd not to have it :(
<locomorto> I liked the podcast thingy
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> all i have is libtag1c2 installed
<DewDude> i also only have amarok 1.2.4
* DewDude reloads package data and does today's upgrade
<locomorto> I have 1.2.4 as well
<locomorto> and its not in the repos (1.3 or 1.3.1)
<DewDude> 1.3.1 of libtag?
<filloy> Blissex: grrrr, cant find it.....maybe in the box theres a web page...
<Blissex> filloy: still looking
<DewDude> if you've got libtag1c2 installed..you don't need libtag1
<Blissex> filloy: if you have the box there is almost certainly a part number
<filloy> Blissex: is Serial Number usefull ?
<Blissex> filloy: no, part number
<DewDude> FCC ID?
<DewDude> you can sometimes look products up based on thier FCC ID
<arentie> Has anyone had trouble activating their wlan0?
<filloy> Blissex: ok, found it x800135-003
<Blissex> it is a wireless keybaord so probably it has some FCC ID, but probably not useful.
<DewDude> no
<Blissex> filloy: OK, let's have a look for the part number.
<DewDude> everything has an FCC ID
<DewDude> you can get SOME information from it
<filloy> DewDude, yep, here it is :)
<DewDude> what is it?
<filloy> dewdude uhmm, no info from it :S not even the part numer, not even the serial...
<filloy> dewdude c3k1027
<DewDude> that's the FCC ID?
<DewDude> that looks...small
<filloy> FCC ID
<filloy> dewdude right up the fcc id theres a sign which says Canada 210, dont know what it means :S
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> it's assigned to microsoft
<DewDude> it is a valid FCCID number
<DewDude> 27 mh
<DewDude> mhz
<filloy> dewdude ? found anything ?
<DewDude> it's made by microsoft
<DewDude> unfortinually all the stuff is sealed
<DewDude> so i can't access additional info
<filloy> dewdude darn :(
<DewDude> but they got block diagrams, schematics, users manuals, photos
<DewDude> i'm just not getting a model number
<Blissex> DewDude: we got the model number, but it draw a blank in Google.
<filloy> cant find anything :S
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> i told you, it's made by microsoft
<DewDude> that's who owns the FCC license
<filloy> :P
<DewDude> c3k = microsoft
<DewDude> 1027 = product ID
<Blissex> filloy: is the keyboard part of a wireless set?
<Blissex> filloy: like this one? http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=039
<filloy> Blissex x80016-005 
<Blissex> filloy: or is it this one? http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=040
<filloy> Blissex its the Wireless Optical Desktop Comfort Edition
<filloy> Blissex thats the name of the set...
<DewDude> hold on
<DewDude> i'm getting a PDF of the users manyual
<filloy> blissex http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=057
<filloy> blissex here it is
<Blissex> filloy: I am also doing a search of '"Wireless Optical Desktop Comfort Edition" teclado' to see if I get a photo of the spanish edition too
<Blissex> http://www.microsoft.com/spain/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/systemrequirements.aspx?pid=028
<filloy> blissex yep, that is
<Blissex> http://compras.univision.com/products/fullsize/256/3217256.jpg
<hater2win> anybody know the repo for ktorrent?
<filloy> blissex, yep that is...
<DewDude> hey nalioth
<Blissex> is that the one (large photo)?
<filloy> Blissex, you found it :)
<Blissex> filloy: has your got a thin 'Enter' too?
<Blissex> filloy: on your keyboard which two key are between the 'Enter' and the 'Backspace' Keys?
<filloy> Blissex wait, the enter is the only key which isnt the same, let me take a look
<filloy> blissex, it has the large enter
<Blissex> filloy: so it is not really the same...
<hater2win> anybody know how to run ktorrent? I installed a deb package of it but cant figure out how to run it
<filloy> blissex nope, not the same, took a closer look and some keys are in other locations..
<filloy> want me to take a photo of it and send it or something ?
<hater2win> anybody know how to fix this:           http://hater2win.pastebin.com/360153
<Blissex> filloy: uhm....
<Blissex> filloy: you know you could describe it, but you seem to have some difficulty doing so...
<_chavo> hater2win: install pcre
<filloy> Blissex, ok, ill try it again..
<Blissex> filloy: what matters is the block of keys to the right next to the 'Retroceso' and 'Intro' keys
<hater2win> _chavo: pcre? sudo apt-get install pcre?
<filloy> blissex next to the backspace key, theres a key which has an inverted ! and a inverted ?
<Blissex> filloy: good...
<_chavo> try libpcre
<Blissex> filloy: whats the key to the right of the "P" key?
<gdh> and tonight on 'What's My Keyboard?', our contestant is Blissex .... and the star prize is *64* :)
<filloy> blissex next to the p there a key who has ' and with shift you get two dots ( . . ) but upper the letter.
<hater2win> _chavo: no pkg coming up
<_chavo> hater2win: it's libpcre3
<filloy> gdh fun :) poor ol Blissex has helped me for more than a day :P and i dont seem to be helping him to help me :P
<gdh> hater2win: in this situation, you use apt-cache search to find packages like that na,e
<gdh> heh in this case yes libpcre3
<hater2win> gdh: ty for suggestion
<Blissex> filloy: what does two dots ( . . ) but upper the letter mean?
<hater2win> it says i already have newest version
<gdh> umlaut?
<filloy> Blissex, lenguage stuff, like upper the u  we can put two dots, one over each stick ;)
<Blissex> filloy: ohi ohi thats a weird keyboard...
<Blissex> filloy: what's to the right of the "L" key?
<filloy> blissex heehhe, i know, the weird thins is the lenguage :P here its called dieresis, but its not used anymore....
<filloy> blissex next to the L i have an N with a stick 
<_chavo> hater2win: did you install ktorrent from source or deb
<gdh> Blissex: Portuguse is popular in Brazil so umlauts might be present .. I know there are no umlauts in Spanish. 
<gdh> sorry, meant 'south america' rather than brazil
<hater2win> _chavo: downloaded an rpm (suse) and did sudo alien ktorr_file.rpm
<_chavo> hater2win: also, did you try qtorrent?
<Blissex> gdh: I am looking at keyboard layouts in 'xkeycaps' and there are spanish layouts with dieresis, so yes its probably for LA, but there is none that resembles his keyboard.
<_chavo> hater2win: looks like maybe it was built against a diff version of pcre
<gdh> cool :)
<hater2win> _chavo:  hmmk, ill remove
<_chavo> hater2win: qtorrent is in therepos
<Blissex> filloy: and to the right of the L and the N with a stick?
<hater2win> _chavo: is it better than ktorr?
<_chavo> I haven't trie ktorrent
<filloy> Blissex ok, theres the L, then the , then [ with { and < but looking up, not to the left.
<Blissex> filloy: wait....
<Firetech> why doesn't konqueror suggest an application to open files (links) with any more? It did some days ago, but it suddenly has stopped, and just gives me an "open" button with whch I have to choose the application myself... the associations thingie in the configuration is correct...
<Blissex> filloy: the keyboards whose layout is know to Xorg are those listed here: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst
<Blissex> filloy: there are a few Microsoft variants listed there, you need to find out which one is closest to the keyboard you have and then put the corresponding code in '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<filloy> Blissex, ok ill try it
<Blissex> filloy: I have found out that KDE has a long list of keyboard code types, so it recognizes it automatically. But not X, and thus probably not KDM.
<Blissex> filloy: it is probably either the "microsoftoffice Microsoft Office Keyboard" or the "Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard"
<filloy> Blissex sound more familiar the Wireless Multimedia Keyboard
<filloy> Blissex btw, i dont have anything under /x11/xkb/rules/ <nothing here>
<Blissex> filloy: thats extremely wrong.
<Blissex> filloy: have you got anything under "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/" (note the capitalization)
<filloy> Blissex :S uhmm, wait a sec, think i do :P
<filloy> Blissex, ok, now im in that file :P sorry
<filloy> Blissex microsoftmult is the code.
<filloy> Blissex, so it has to be attached to xorg.conf
<filloy> Blissex in Idintifier ?
<hussam> Riddell: I think k3b 0.12.4 . Is there anyway it can make it to breezy or is it only bug fixes from now on?
<Blissex> filloy: 
<filloy> Blissex ?
<hater2win> _chavo: i get nothing but tracker errors in qtorrent =.
<hater2win> =/*
<Blissex> filloy: yhaving some system problems here, wait
<filloy> Blissex brb
<Blissex> filloy: bah!
<filloy> Blissex im back
<arentie> Hi everyone...Does anyone know how I activate my wlan0?
<hater2win> where do you guys install things to? (when you compile them)?
<filloy> Blissex, sorry, thought you would spend more time :P ...
<arentie> My wlan0 worked in Ubuntu but not kubunt
* Blissex bizarre, my Kicker has started looping
<Blissex> hater2win: they must be installed to '/usr/local'
<hater2win> ah i see
<Blissex> filloy: in the 'Keyboard' section
<filloy> Blissex ok, it says ImputDevice, idintifier Generic Keyboard
<Blissex> filloy: and it is not a generic keyboard...
<filloy> Blissex i should put  microsoftmult
<Blissex> filloy: which options have you got?
<filloy> microsoftmult
<arentie> Blissex, my wlan0  does not stay activated nor do I receive an IP address?
<Blissex> filloy: "XkbGeometry" or "Xkbmodel"
<filloy> Blissex Xkbmodel
<Blissex> filloy: what is the "XkbLayout"? It should be "es"
<filloy> Blissex it says la, Latin America, ill change it to es
<Blissex> filloy: "la" may be right.
<Blissex> filloy: wait again.
<Blissex> filloy: "la" is right probably.
<filloy> Blissex ok, ill leave it there
<Blissex> filloy: Apart from "XkbModel" and "XkbLayout", any other "Xkb" options?
<filloy> Blissex XkbRules is set to xorg, xkbmodel is set to pc105 and xkblayout is se to la. Driver is set to kbd
<Blissex> filloy: just change then the "XkbModel" to one of the microsoft ones, you may be lucky.
<filloy> Blissex ill change it to microsoftmulti :) 
<Blissex> filloy: sounds OK....
<filloy> Blissex, ok, then, shall i try rebooting ?
<Blissex> filloy: no need to reboot.
<filloy> blissex, ok, just went out to the kdm to see if its ok
<Blissex> filloy: just logout, and before logging in, press CTRL-ALT-BACKSAPCE
<Blissex> filloy: that will restart X and restart KDM too.
<filloy> Blissex ok, did that...starting kdm again
<filloy> Blissex still having the Square stuff
<Blissex> filloy: try to see if the login works though.
<filloy> Blissex didnt work
<arentie> Does anyone here know how a can maintain the activation of my wlan0
<arentie> ?
<Blissex> arentie: there are several ways. Consider reading 'man 5 interfaces' for one. There are many Debian wireless HOWTOs.
<Blissex> filloy: that leaves me perplexed.
<Blissex> filloy: because it is very unlikely that the keyboard type now is wrong.
<filloy> Blissex me too :P maybe illl just re-install kubuntu, i dont have anything installed.....and no files bla bla
<filloy> Blissex yep, its strange, maybe with the Keyboard and lenguage detect of the install cd this should work
<Blissex> filloy: did you check what is under /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/ ?
<arentie> Blissex: thanks for the info...where do I find 'man 5 interfaces' for one?
<filloy> Blissex yes, and found that microsoftmulti was the option
<Blissex> arentie: that's a command line.
<Blissex> filloy: so there are files under there...
<filloy> Blissex yes, sorry :P
<Blissex> filloy: can you paste the contents of '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' to some place like pasteBin.com?
<filloy> Blissex yes, wait a sec
<arentie> Blissex: sorry I'm a newbie...I can't keep my Linksys WMP54G activated for some strange reason...will this give me some sort of progress?
<Blissex> arentie: no idea what you mean by activated, that will make the configuration persistent.
<arentie> Blissex: I had my wlan0 working in ubuntu, but I can't seem to get it working in Kubuntu
<Blissex> arentie: and ''does not work'' is not that clear.
<arentie> Blissex: What I mean is that I go to Kcontrol and go to networking, I click on wlan0, select activate, and it immediately deactivates
<filloy> Blissex www.pastebin.com/360207
<filloy> Blissex one hell of a paste :|:P
<Blissex> arentie: if you are using 'ndiswrapper', thats buggy.
<arentie> Blissex:  My means of internet connection is via a wireless bridge through my eth0
<Blissex> arentie: try to extract the card and put it back.
<Blissex> arentie: wait a second -- you have configured a wireless _bridge_?
<DewDude> they make wireless "bridges" which is a piece of hardware tha goes from wifi to wired
<DewDude> i'm not sure what configuration is involved with those
<arentie> Blissex:  Yes, I did an apt-get install linux-686; then, I installed ndiswrapper via kynaptic; then, I rebooted and my card was recognized, but when I try to activate it wlan0 immdieatley deactivates
<Blissex> DewDude: they are diabolical stuff. But <arentie> seems to say that he is trying to bridge between 'eth0' and 'wlan0'...
<DewDude> oh
<Blissex> arentie: anything can happen with 'ndiswrapper', and did you download and configure the drivers for your card too?
<Blissex> filloy: that says it is getting 'microsoftmulti' all right. Try the other Microsoft keyboard types...
<arentie> Blissex: Yes, I successfully configured my drivers via ndiswrapper...I went throught the whole protocol
<Blissex> arentie: have you looked at 'dmesg | tail 50 | less' to see if there is any obvious error message?
<arentie> Blissex:  When I say that I'm using a wireless bridge, I have a linksys wireless bridge, which basically connects a non-wifi network card to a wireless network...it pretty cool for 150 bucks and not needing to install drivers
<Blissex> arentie: thats actually a router... and it is irrelevant to your problem, which is with your card. Or is it?
<DewDude> .........
<DewDude> why are you installing wireless lan drivers then
<DewDude> that's a seperate piece of hardware
<DewDude> it shouldn't have any communication with the PC
<arentie> Blissex:  Without my wireless bridge, I would be "dead in the water" as far as internet.  I have a wireless card also on my PC, but it won't stay activated
<Blissex> arentie: have you looked at 'dmesg | tail 50 | less' to see if there is any obvious error message?
<arentie> Blissex:  I have a eth0 and a wlan0.  My eth0 is fine, but my wlan0 does not stay activated when I attempt to activate it.
<Blissex> arentie: look at the last entry in http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/53.html it may be relevant
<arentie> Blissex: How do I look at: 'dmesg | tail 50 | less'?
<Blissex> arentie: execute than in a terminal window
<Blissex> arentie: if you dont know much your way around the system, use a natively supported card. Using 'ndiswrapper' often requires a lot of system knowledge,
<filloy> Blissex ok, found something, it says microsoftmult, not microsoftmulti, maybe changin it ?
<Blissex> filloy: yes, and try the other types too.
<arentie> Blissex: I read the link that you sent, but I am almost convinced that I am using the drivers that came with the CD
<Blissex> arentie: then you may be unlucky.
<arentie> Blissex: I got my wlan0 to work in Ubuntu, but I can't in Kubuntu
<Blissex> arentie: they are exactly the same code.
<arentie> Blissex: GNOME blows...KDE rules
<filloy> Blissex ok, i cant type anything
<Blissex> filloy: what does that mean?
<filloy> Blissex...the same thing with the Boxes :S
<Blissex> filloy: change the keyboard type again...
<ilba7r> arentie explain what do yoiu mean by not working
<arentie> Blissex:  just for "shits and giggles"...what's a natively supported card?
<Blissex> filloy: remember to CTRL_ALT-BACKSPACE before logging in.
<filloy> Blissex yep, doing that
<dreamwave> just tried out the kubuntu breezy live preview.  i had trouble setting up the wireless.  I'm using the ubuntu preview right now.  can anyone help me with this?
<Blissex> arentie: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxWiFi.html
<Blissex> arentie: also look at this vert bizarre but informative site: http://www.linux-wireless.org/Install-HOWTO/LinkSys.WMP54G/
<filloy> Blissex KDM isnt starting now, i canceled the last time, and now it just stays in verbose log in
<Blissex> filloy: try CTRl-ALT-F7
<arentie> ilba: to explain what I mean by not working:  I did an apt-get install linux-686 on my PC, next I installed ndiswrapper via Kynaptic, I rebooted, I saw the kernel load the ndiswrapper successfully, I attempted to activate my wlan0 via Kcontrol, but it immediately deactivates
<Blissex> filloy: or perhaps the X server is not astarting because of wrongly typed keyboard type.
<filloy> Blissex ok, ill try changing
<Blissex> arentie: also look here: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Q_21145473.html
<filloy> Blissex aaarrrgghhhh !!!......rebooted, that wasnt the problem....dont know what it is, but ill restart
<ilba7r> arentie what nidswrapper ver you are using? and how come it worked on gnome and not kde ? I have made mine work on both using ndiswrapper 1.2 
<ilba7r> by the way there is kwifi for kubuntu
<filloy> ilba7r are you using driver bcmwl5a ? or just bcmwl5 ?
<filloy> Blissex i found an error while booting the system, it just said failed, didnt stop the system to log....it was some font stuff....
<ilba7r> filloy bcmwl5
<filloy> Blissex couldnt read it...
<filloy> ilba7r i cant use it, it says invalid driver :(
<Blissex> filloy: thats weird... The font stuff should not be fatal.
<arentie> ilba7r:  I am using ndisrwrapper-utils 0.12+1.0rc2-1
<ilba7r> filloy do not use the one that come with window
<filloy> Blissex not fatal, but might be causing the thing.
<filloy> ilba7r then which one ?
<ilba7r> i am trying to log into the site for know drivers but it is overloaded now
<ilba7r> arentie thats the old one
<Blissex> filloy: look at the end of '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' it will tell you what the cause of the crash is.
<ilba7r> look at this form https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<filloy> Blissex ok, then...
<ilba7r> thats how i made mine work
<filloy> liba7r thanx
<ilba7r> filloy ur welcomed. By the way breezy have ndiswrapper 1.1
<filloy> Blissex btw, at bootup it says  8139cp: try the "8139too" driver instead. /init: 63: cannot open /sys/bus/scsi/devices/*/type: no such file
<filloy> Blissex does that help in anything ?
<arcanistherogue> Hey, does anyone know what filesystem an Ipod is?
<arcanistherogue> *has
<Blissex> filloy: that has nothing to do with X
<arcanistherogue> by default with the apple firmware, not the linux ipod
<filloy> Blissex ok, then ill forget about it
<Blissex> filloy: thats the ethernet card
<Blissex> filloy: it says to use another driver for the ethernet card, not the one you configured...
<arentie> ilba7r: that's how I got it working previously, but then this dude on #ubuntu asked me why I wasn't using the ndiswrapper that came with Ubuntu
<Blissex> filloy: it looks like your system is not configured quite right....
<ilba7r> ok this is the link to the drivers card list and where to download them http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<johndarkhorse> arcanistherogue: i believe the ipod uses the fat fs
<Blissex> arcanistherogue: do a web search...
<filloy> Blissex self configured, maybe reinstalling ?
<Blissex> filloy: perhaps going back to Hoary might be a good idea :-)
<ilba7r> arentie because it does not work i tried it and it did not work you need the new ver
<filloy> Blissex uhmm.....maybe :p
<Blissex> filloy: because it is very strange that suddendly the Ethernet card is configured wrong.
<ilba7r> as i said before the ndiswrapper that work is in the breezy repos. if you want it you can get it from there
<filloy> Blissex or just use winsux till the good Kubuntu arrives :p
<Blissex> filloy: Hoary is very good already...
<Blissex> filloy: and you said everything worked with Hoary.
<filloy> Blissex yep, ok then, ill install it there.
<filloy> Blissex sorry to waste your time
<arentie> ilba7r:  I really appreciate your help by the way...what version should I download?
<Blissex> filloy: well, thanks for the appreciation... But you should learn to be rather more precise in saying things...
<filloy> Blissex, i dont have the correct lang installed in me :P
<ilba7r> arentie looking at the site there is ndiswrapper 1.3
<Blissex> filloy: that can save a lot of time. Also, using ''ordinary'' peripherals is a lot easier than using special ones.
<ilba7r> for me ndiswrapper 1.1 and 1.2 worked fine
<filloy> Blissex ok, thanx for the advice, ill follow them...
<Blissex> filloy: but you can learn. BTW, remember to install the spanish locale packages for the system, KDE and KOffice with Hoary too.
<ilba7r> i should wait for the 1.3 is still a release candidate so it might have some testing to be stable
<filloy> Blissex thanx, and goodbye, ill install the locale packages :) c ya !
<Blissex> filloy: bye!
<arentie> ilba7r:  Should I remove what I already have installed first?
<ilba7r> arentie yap
<ilba7r> wait i will give you a forum to do that the propper way
<arentie> ilba7r: 10-4 good buddy
<ilba7r> wait tell me when you did the installation according to the forum
<ilba7r> did you remove the ndiswrapper?
<delltony> geeze it sure is hot today
<ilba7r> ok this forum will tell you how to remove ndiswrapper if you installed it manually http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=bcm
<ilba7r> if you just installed through apt-get or synaptic you can use them to uninstall
<dreamwave> does anyone here know how to use the KDE settings control panel to set up wireless networking?
<ilba7r> kwifi is an excellent package to set up you wireless
<dreamwave> ilba7r, is it included in the live cd?  i've got the breezy preview.
<ilba7r> dreamwave i do not now if it is included you can simply right click the mouse and add it to your panel if it is installed
<dreamwave> ah.  okay.  thanks
<ilba7r> so move the mouse to the main panel and right click it and then search for it
<ilba7r> or in a terminal type which kwifi
<dreamwave> ilba7r, i'll do just that when I reboot.  i'm currently running the ubuntu live cd.
<ilba7r> ook good luck the n
<arentie> ilba7r: Yes, I uninstalled via kynaptic...so, I think I should be fine to install the ndiswrapper that I downloaded
<dreamwave> so far, i'm super impressed.
<ilba7r> ok good luck then arentie
<arentie> ilba7r, so basically I follow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto to get the ndiswrapper installed; then, I follow: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=bcm to get my wlan0 configured, right?
<ilba7r> arentie the first forum is for the ndiswrapper to work. The second one is for if ever you want to uninstall it you want to do it the clean way
<ilba7r> arentie are you planning on using gnome or kde
<arentie> ilba7r: I want to use KDE
<ilba7r> arentie then use kwifi to manage your wireless after installing the ndiswrapper and your card driver
<ilba7r> for gnome there is gtkwifi package which is also excellent
<ilba7r> by the way as you use linux you can configure your hardware either through packages or manually i prefer the former much easier
<ilba7r> this is a link if you want to configure it manually though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_justin> I need help
<_justin> I just installed kubuntu-desktop but it still loads into gnome, everything looks the same except for there are new programs in the menus and the logon screen is different
<_justin> any help?
<_justin> is anyone here?
<seth_k> yep
<DewDude>  you need to pick KDE as your session type from the login screen
<DewDude> it' like, i'm installing ubuntu-desktop....but kde will boot by default
<DewDude> i just felt like having both
<_justin> cool, so i can just log out and then pick it right?
<_justin> thanks a bunch
<delltony> damn my internet is really slow tonight :(
<hater2win> anybody know how to speed up ktorrent speeds?
<arentie> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<arentie> I receive the following error when attempting to enter the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper: 
<seth_k> make sure your ports are open, hater2win
<hater2win> seth_k: ive forwarded 6881 to 6999 but to no avail
<seth_k> do you get faster speeds with another program?
<hater2win> do i need to open ports for the tracker itself?
<seth_k> if you're at a uni or something, they'll always block torrent stuff
<hater2win> nah im at home
<hater2win> i run pretty quickly off azureus
<seth_k> then there could be a ktorrent setting that is making it pretty stingy about allowing upload speed or something
<seth_k> or it could just be b/c it's a relatively new program
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> alright, thnx
<locomorto> Anyone here using adept?
<monkeydude2005> could someone lead me in the right direction here...I've tried several guides for installing the ATI fglrx driver and still don't have 3d accel. and please don't rant about how crappy ATI is.
<monkeydude2005> apparently the fglrx module is loaded and everything seems to be in place, and yet the mesa drivers are still there.
<monkeydude2005> my xorg.conf is a custom built one, but has all the necessary elements of an fglrx config file.
<monkeydude2005> my mobo's chipset is non-Intel so i'm using the external AGP module instead at the moment.
<monkeydude2005> i've tried the steps listed on most of those guides, but to no avail.
<monkeydude2005> i'm using Ubuntu 5.10 Preview b.t.w.
<monkeydude2005> nevermind will use the forums
<ubuntu> Just booted kubuntu live. how do I access my existing (non linux) partitions?
<kurt> will kubuntu feature 3.5 when it's released?
<BlankB> What app should I use to capture DV and convert to mpeg4 in real time.?
<cvt> xchat anyone?
* cvt looking for banner options in xchat
<cvt> umm
<cvt> does camtasia handle that, BlankB ?
<cvt> not sure
<BlankB> cvt: ill look it up. Not familiar with it.
<cvt> it's  for making tutorials and recording all movements and actions on the screen into a video
<cvt> it's awesome!
<cvt> i used the trial version
<cvt> still works great but it might not be what you're looking for
<BlankB> hmm... probably not what Im looking for.
<BlankB> I want something equiv to virtualdub doing capture.
<cvt> hmmm
<cvt> i used an .avi splitter once, i wish i was more help.
<cvt> btw, i've been trying to get java on kubuntu but i may not even need java at all
<BlankB> were you able to get java going?
<hydrogen> anyone know if amaroK 1.3 is availible through  apt yet?
<cvt> nope
<cvt> no java yet
<cvt> i wanted it for bandwidth tests
<kurt> cvt: not through backports or through make-jpkg and fakeroot?
<cvt> there's on test i really trust but it only uses java
<cvt> it's the best test i've ever seen on the net
<BlankB> it should just be as easy as: apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<cvt> by visualware
<cvt> not sure
<cvt> i may have failed somewhere
<BlankB> Thats what I have running....well actually i have sun-j2sdk1.5
<cvt> i have a decent set up so if anyone else is able to get java so should i, it's just that i'm slow.
<kurt> cvt: if it comes down to it
<BlankB> 8)
<kurt> download the .deb and dpkg it
* BlankB cant live without java.
<cvt> i have a strong aversion to those stupid spiritual messages people send me in emails.
<cvt> it's like morality for the insane and deranged
<hater2win>  anybody else watching Texas/Ohio game?
<BlankB> h2w: yes.
<hater2win> BlankB: how good a game is this
<BlankB> we will see. 8(
<hater2win> texas struggling though, need to stop turning the ball over
<hater2win> and start catching something
<hydrogen> so then... about amaroK?
<hater2win> what about it?
<sml> my adsl network connection seems a little sluggish compared to using archlinux ... what areas should I look at to improve performance - both wireless and ethernet.
<delltony> anyonoe had luck with kmid i can't seem to get /dev/sequencer even with a MAKEDEV
<hydrogen> is 1.3 somewhere in a repo somewhere?
<hydrogen> or should I just build from src
<hater2win> should be in repo
<hydrogen> I only see 1.2.4
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> *shrug* i guess just compile it from source then
<eds01> how good would kubuntu be for an older computer?
<BlankB> eds01: It depends on the old machine. I installed it to a pentium 233 with 128 m ram.  It ran really slow.
<eds01> i see
<eds01> i have my sisters old computetr
<BlankB> It worked but I would feel sorry for anyone using it.
<eds01> because she went to colledge
<eds01> its about 6 years olds
<hydrogen> hrm
<eds01> would you have any good suggestions for a distro?
<hydrogen>  /lib/cpp failing sanity check can't be good..
* delltony wants to see a pic of his sister ;)
<BlankB> I would have to know the specs on the machine and what you want to get out of it.
<eds01> well, i really would use it for surfing the web and word proccessing, mostly
<eds01> possibly for watching fansubbed anime too
<delltony> eds01, if its an older computer i personally would run fluxbox as my window manager
<eds01> ok
<delltony> on my old system i installed gentoo and then run flux on it but i believe on ubuntu there is a server option
<eds01> ok
<delltony> so you can install that and get basically nothing more than a console
<delltony> then make sure you install xserver and fluxbox
<delltony> and then you set flux up however you like at least thats how i did itt on gentoo
<delltony> never tired it on ubuntu that way
<eds01> so use gentoo
<eds01> and get fluxbox and xserver
<hydrogen> oops
<delltony> nah id use ubuntu unless  you understand a little bit about linux 
<eds01> ok
<delltony> but you don't need all the extra stuff is why i recommend the server option
<eds01> ok
<delltony> and you just install flux or install ubuntu and then make your session flux and make it default
<eds01> so use ubunto, but use xserver and fluxbox?
<delltony> well xserver is how you get gui
<eds01> ok
<eds01> makes sense
<delltony> and then your window manager is flux
<delltony> like kde is a desktop manager
<delltony> and gnome is a desktop manager
<eds01> ok
<delltony> but you have to have x running for it to start
<delltony> otherwise you get just a shell 
<delltony> but kde will kill a 6 year old system :(
<delltony> at least to my liking it would
<eds01> ok
<eds01> so how would i get x running?
<eds01> install it on the command line?
<delltony> startx
<delltony> thats the command to start x
<eds01> ok
<delltony> my recommendation for you
<delltony> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<eds01> thanks
<delltony> bare in mind thats for warty which ran xfree86
<delltony> hoary and breezy use xorg
<delltony> so look into the xserver portion of that it might be xserver-xorg86 or something not sure
<delltony> try this xserver-xorg-core - the X.Org X server
<delltony> after you do the steps in that howto to get xserver use apt-get install xserver-xorg-core or the common one
<eds01> ok
<eds01> so i should use warty??
<delltony> warty is outdated
<delltony> id use hoary or breezy
<eds01> ok
<delltony> but when you install you will see boot:
<delltony> type in server
<delltony> and it should install the bare min for a server iirc
<eds01> and then i type in xserver-xorg-core
<delltony> with sudo apt-get install but yea
<eds01> ok
<delltony> after it installs and gives you the $
<eds01> i think i get it
<eds01> thanks for helping a n00b
<delltony> hell way i look at it we are all n00bs cause things change constantly and we are all learning
<delltony> some disagree but thats how i see it
<eds01> makes sense
<delltony> but they say use icewm
<delltony> its ok but i like fluxbox
<delltony> but keep in mind with flux you don't get all these kde fancy premade things
<delltony> they have gtkapplets and so forth
<eds01> eh, i have my newer computer for doing cool stuff on
<delltony> that make it nice and pretty
<eds01> i'll use the oder one for learning how to use linux and stuff
<delltony> but you dont' have all the bells and whistles in flux is all i'm sayinig
<delltony> its low end
<eds01> ok
<delltony> but can look really damn sweet
<eds01> i suppose that will make it run faster, which is good
<delltony> yeah thats the point
<delltony> but if you really want it to run fast then install gentoo on a stage 1 install
<eds01> ok
<delltony> so it is not precompiled os but actually compiled specific to your computer
<delltony> but it took me 5 days straight to compile it
<eds01> wow
<eds01> ehh, i have time to burn
<eds01> and another computer to do stuff on
<eds01> so 5 days wont be that bad
<delltony> well if i was u then id install gentoo but bare in mind its not as user friendly as ubuntu
<delltony> but you will definately learn some linux if thats your goal
<eds01> yeah
<delltony> you will learn about boot straps and what all the directory structs are and what the rcupdate does and so forth
<eds01> ok
<delltony> anyone here using breezy and transcode and mplayer?
<znh> morning!
<mustafu> heh, morning
<mustafu> my clock appears to be off...anyone know what EST is right now?
<znh> no idea tbh
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone understand how to work around the bug that stops me from entering admin mode for kdm settings?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i type in the password and it just blanks back to the blue screen for that section.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..i can just kdesu kcontrol hah
<dooglio> heh
<dooglio> see, sometimes it helps to talk about the problem
<dooglio> then you find the solution
<dooglio> :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've gone through this problem so many times..and just now i figured that workaround.
<BROKEN_LADDER> someone should fix that bug in kcontrol.
<BROKEN_LADDER> very rarely does it work when i try to edit kdm.  i type in my password for sudo, and it just blanks back whatever it was on.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the new firefox beta is awesome
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has a feature that will ignore "target="
<BROKEN_LADDER> so everything just opens in the tab you're already in.  i've been dying for that for the longest time.
<hater2win> sup guys
<hater2win> nobody here?
<chavo> no one but us vampires
<hater2win> i have quite large fangs myself
<ralph> Hi all just running Badger preview thru the paces.
<znh> Does anyone know a ogg->wav converter?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg123 i think right?
<znh> really?
<BROKEN_LADDER> let's see..lemme look.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oggdec
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean by "ogg"
<BROKEN_LADDER> a vorbis file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg is just an encapsulation format.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i assume you're talking about a vorbis file in an ogg container.
<znh> well
<BROKEN_LADDER> and not a theora file or something.
<znh> I have sounds that are in the .ogg extension
<znh> I'd like to use them as gnome sounds, however they don't support ogg thingy
<BROKEN_LADDER> weird.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was sure they did.
<znh> 'not a valid wav files' it says
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, anyway, oggdec is the prog you want
<znh> ok I got oggdec, lemme see
<BROKEN_LADDER> you should be able to just type "oggdec file.ogg"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i encode all my music to flac now, cause i got a 250gb hard drive.
<znh> sweet!
<znh> whats special in flac?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lossless
<BROKEN_LADDER> and about 60% the size of the original wave
<BROKEN_LADDER> cookies burning!
<hater2win> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..i think they'll live.
<BROKEN_LADDER> we can only wait and see.  it's in god's hands now.
<sml> i have a process 'perl' using about 95% CPU is this the same as yours?
<BROKEN_LADDER> any of you dorks have a SIP phone?
<sml> nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<sml> could someone please check #top and the level of CPU that perl uses?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's funny when you ask a crowd "anyone <blank>??"  and someone says "nope"
<BROKEN_LADDER> as if he knows everyone in the crowd.
<sml> was answering for myself .. lol
<SpudULike> Hi room, can you help with the following error. From <System> icon -> <Storage Media> I get the error 'The KDE mediamanager is not running'.  How do I get it running?
<cvt> Do you know why I get this error message when i go to System icon:
<hater2win> SpudULike: what error are you getting that from?
<cvt> Retrieving data from system is not supported.
<cvt> ?
<hater2win> cvt: you probably are trying to access it with r00t privelages
<hater2win> but i dunno
<hater2win> im a noob
<hater2win> lol
<mushtaq> hi i am trying to install php from source over my kubuntu
<mushtaq> and i am getting the following error in compilation
<mushtaq> error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation
<mushtaq> i have installed it
<mushtaq> there are many modules i have installed but still there is an error
<crimsun> you need libxml2-dev
<mushtaq> ok 
<mushtaq> this is a development package is it ? 
<crimsun> yes
<hater2win> anybody know how to fix the issue where gaim doesnt output any sound when you are listening to music or watching movies, etc?
<SpudULike> hater2win: I am getting the 'The KDE mediamanager is not running' error message in a KDE popup window.
<mushtaq> crimson now there is a new error that is solved thanks
<mushtaq> checking for MySQL UNIX socket location... /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<mushtaq> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under yes
<fatejudger> then run it
<SpudULike> hater2win: In another room I got poiter to kcontrol where I found the 'service'. I restarted it and now it is working again. Before I spent the nightfinding out abount things like pmount I made some manual entries to fstab. Maybe I broke it doing this.
<hater2win> SpudULike: did you also install hal and dbus or just pmount?
<fatejudger> breaking stuff is fun!
<hater2win> because pmount relies on hal .5
<hater2win> so if you dont have .5 it wouldnt work correctly
<SpudULike> hater2win: I've not used pmount, but I now know I should have used it.  The meda:/ feature worked before I made these manual ajustments, so I assume that HAL and DBus were already installed.
<hater2win> hmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde's screen saver setup sucks.  you can't view the command line.
<hater2win> try upgrading to dbus .5 and the latest hal
<fatejudger> BROKEN_LADDER: lol
<hater2win> dbus0.5 and hal5.4
<hater2win> i think
<hater2win> if not then you might have to find the hal and dbus dirs and delete them
<hater2win> see if that'll work
<hater2win> you running kde 3.4?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fatejudger gnome's screen saver setup is much better.
<chavo> BROKEN_LADDER, just run xscreensaver-demo
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm
<chavo> gnome uses xscreen saver, but you can use it in kde also
<BROKEN_LADDER> that will change the same config file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so that screensavers in kde will obey its changes?
<chavo> yes ~/.xscreensaver
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..wicked.
<mushtaq> crimson it is working thanks a lot
<fatejudger> wtf
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, in kde i can't even set which directory to use for the opengl-slideshow screensaver
<BROKEN_LADDER> lame
<fatejudger> why do you need to see the command line in a screensaver?
<BROKEN_LADDER> to set settings on it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde's screensaver setup for this screen saver, for instance, sucks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it uses slider bars instead of precise values.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can't even tell it which directory to use for images.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus h. christ
<SpudULike> Hmm, I wonder what else I've broken. Let me tell you a story.  I manually mounted some partitions because I wanted to back them up to DVD, they're mainly mp3s.  I burnt the DVD but then found I had no way of mounting it, the <System> -> <Storage Media> method was giving the error mentioned earlier.  Having restarted the 'Media Manager' in kcontrol I can now mount the DVD but when I've tried to play one of the tracks as a test Amorek seems to have worked it
<SpudULike> I may have to go for a reset see if that sorts things out.
<hater2win> perhaps
<SpudULike> Amorek is still 'busy' - the pointer changes to the stopwatch pointer when I hover over it, in the taskbar of desktop.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm moving from sf to seattle soon, so if any of you guys wanna tear some stuff up at the local pubs, lemme know.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you live in seattle that is.
<SpudULike> BROKEN_LADDER: Love to. Tad far from London though.
<chavo> Yeah, I'm in South Florida, so it's a bit of a trip
<hater2win> BROKEN_LADDER: texas isn't too far away, im sure we can arrange somethign
<SpudULike> Hmmm, even XKill won't kill it.
<hater2win> did you try killall?
<hater2win> sudo killall amorak
<SpudULike> colin@ubuntu:~$ sudo killall amorak
<SpudULike> Password:
<SpudULike> amorak: no process killed
<SpudULike> colin@ubuntu:~$
<hater2win> lo
<hater2win> lol
<SpudULike> This is very odd 'cos it's sitting on my desktop!
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> try
<hater2win> sudo killall amorak
<hater2win> spelled it wrong
<hater2win> lol
<chavo> it's amarok
<hater2win> amorak
<hater2win> err
<hater2win> amarok
<hater2win> lol
<SpudULike> <blush>
<hater2win> my ba
<hater2win> my bad
<hater2win> sudo killall amarok
<chavo> you don't have tab completion for killall?
<fatejudger> why don't you just use the process manager to kill it?
<fatejudger> you guys are funny
<hater2win> because some people aren't gay and wanna brute force the shit out of it
<hater2win> plus with the process manager, there could be processes its created, and we want to kill all related
<hater2win> killall will do that
<chavo> do a kill -9
<SpudULike> 'sudo killall amarokapp' got it!
<hater2win> nie
<hater2win> nice
<libben> Ive checked all the universe in synaptic, but im missing one im thinking. an extra resp i think it was called. i want to install rar and unrar and nonfree-flashplugin for firefox. cant find those in just the normal resps
<SpudULike> Very good.  I'm a recent refugee from Suse, we used to have Yast modules for all of this ;-)
<SpudULike> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<SpudULike> <body><P> </P>
<SpudULike> <PRE>deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted</PRE></body>
<hater2win> i really wish it would just copy as plain text lol
<SpudULike> Yeah, I've just started using Konversation, never had this in XChat.
<SpudULike> Though I now know to use the edit feature.
<SpudULike> ... when pasting.
<hater2win> how to do tht?
<hater2win> lo
<hater2win> mleh
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't think kde's screen saver prefs edit ~/.xscreensaver  I think it has its own settings.
<hater2win> alright well im off for the night
<hater2win> night guys
<hater2win> k nvm im staying
<libben> anyone has the link to the example sources.list that had it all?
<SpudULike> Now I need some help and advice on moving my home directory.  I have an old partion that contains /home from my previous Suse installation, where I used to use KDE. I now want to start to use this with my new Kubuntu installation.  What pitfalls will I have doing this?
<chavo> SpudULike, is it the same version kde?
<chavo> SpudULike, I've been using the same /home for years.
<setite> !mp3
<dave__> Winamp  5.09 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<SpudULike> 3.4.x.  I seem to remember it being 3.4.1 on Suse.
<chavo> you should be fine then
<chavo> just have to update the ownership make sure the owner and group are right
<setite> !64
<ubotu> setite: Are you on ritalin?
<SpudULike> Do I just relable the mountpoint in fstab then?
<setite> !amd64
<ubotu> Not a clue, setite
<chavo> SpudULike, yup
<setite> i cant find the kde deb line ont eh site
<chavo> I just moved my /home to a bigger partition
<chavo> SpudULike, I think suse used reiserfs by default, no?
<SpudULike> How did you move it, to keep timestamps the same, etc?
<chavo> SpudULike, cp -a
<setite> oh nice ubuntuguide has a amd64 section
<chavo> keeps permissions and everything, but doesn't follow links
<SpudULike> It is on a Reiser partition.  I think I may move it to another, larger, partition now.
<SpudULike> I'll use Ext3.
<setite> !dma
<setite> whats the source line for kubuntu
<setite> i need that akod
<setite> e
<tarball> I have got kubuntu installed on my laptop.  Everything is working fine if I login but if my GF then logs on using the 'switch user' option the software suspend will kick in, any ideas how I can stop this?
<jeyancad> buenas, alguien me puede decir como se puede quitar el bloqueo, que impide que se pueda hacer su - desde una consola de usuario
<cvt> New Problem:
<cvt> An external hd cannot be accessed at all.
<cvt> I was able to copy files from it earlier.
<cvt> Error - KIOExec
<cvt> ../media/sda1 is a folder, but a file was expected.
<cvt> Anyone have any ideas?
<spiral> hi
<DewDude> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi
* nikkia growls at gcc's STL implementation
<DewDude> so uhh..what's goin on?
<nalioth> morning all
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<nikkia> GNU are idiots :P
<nikkia> nalioth: their STL implementation depends on stuff in the crt startup stuff, which means you can't use STL templates in plugins :(
<nalioth> nikkia: you never cease to puzzle me
<DewDude> http://itux.ath.cx/screenshot.jpg
<cvt> mt.dew is good
<nikkia> DewDude: wow, people can still bear the old Keramik windecs ?#
<coffeecomet> hi :)
<coffeecomet> i was wondering what kind of support there was for winmodems in kubuntu? 
<nikkia> coffeecomet: i imagine pretty much whatever's listed on :  http://linmodems.org/
<coffeecomet> thanks nikkia :)
<cvt> i have a rar file but can't extract it with what i have so far. any ideas?
<nikkia> cvt, there are two unrar programs in the repositories, one free, one 'non-free'
<cvt> ok
<nikkia> the free one is probably what you have, and can't unrar some archives
<nikkia> i believe the package name for the non-free one is unrar-nonfree, but i could be wrong
<nikkia> !unrar
<ubotu> nikkia: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cvt> i'll search for them
<nikkia> !find unrar
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'unrar' (2 shown): unrar ;; unrar-nonfree.
<nikkia> there you go
<nikkia> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> nikkia: Bugger all, i dunno
<nikkia> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<nikkia> (btw, non-free doesn't mean its pay-for software, as far as i can tell, just that the source code isn't available, hence its not Free)
<nikkia> hmmm, actually, it seems the source is available, its just not GPL'ed
<cvt> nikkia, the warnings aren't important?  "Warning You are about to install software that can't be authenticated!"
<nikkia> cvt, probably not
<cvt> "Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of you system."
<cvt> k
<cvt> i'm installing the non-free one
<nikkia> hmmm, its a bit old too :)
<nikkia> 3.5.3 seems to be the latest on the winrar page
<cvt> brb sick
<tiago_> hi can some one plz point me to a wiki for setting up compositing on a nvidia card?
<nico_> hi. i have a problem with kdevelop. i cant configure
<nico_> hecking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nico_> i get this error:
<nico_> hecking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nico_> please help me.
<SpudULike> Hi room.  What is the name of the utility that graphically shows file sizes in konqueror to provide the 'File Size View'?
<nikkia> nico, did you install build-essential ?
<nikkia> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<nico_> where can i dl it?
<nikkia> nico, using apt-get, synaptic, kynaptic or aptitude, its a package
<nico_> i know. but i wanted to know where i can     download it.
<nico_> now i get this error:
<_tiago> can some one plz help me?
<nico_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<_tiago> i need to configure xorg.conf
<_tiago> so i can enable compositing
<_tiago> i cant join ubuntu channel... its saying i need to be identified?
<nikkia> nico, you'll need the -dev packages for the X libraries
<_tiago> how lame
<_tiago> how do i identify?
<_tiago> jezz... lol every ones afk
<nikkia> nico, which should be xlibs-dev
<_tiago> ok im going to bed
<_tiago> so lame
<tule> Hello- Does anyone know what to do with a "timestamp too far in the future" error when using sudo?
<DocTomoe> tule: Try setting your time to a sane value.
<tule> I just did... using the date command, time shows up ok in kde, but yet I can't use sudo to do anything else without this error appearing?
<nikkia> tule, try sudo -K  then try again
<nikkia> that should remove the timestamp that refers to the last time you ran sudo
<tule> thanks nikkia- i'll have a try..
<nikkia> sudo stores the timestamp so that you only need to supply your password if a specific time has elapsed since you last ran sudo
<tule> nope- sudo -K gives same result... I'd actually tried that earlier, but with a lowercase k.
<nikkia> try sudo -v
<nico_> and where can i get the X-libs?
<tule> hehe.. tried that too.. same deal..
<nikkia> nico, in the package manager of your choice, the package is called xlibs-dev
<nikkia> tule, then its a bug, it really shouldn't care about the timestamp if you're trying to invalidate it
<tule> thats what I am thinking too. doesn't appear to function as the man page suggests..
<nikkia> tule, the manpage lists a webpage to report bugs, i'd do so
<tule> yeah.. i think i will. thanks.
<tule> i can't believe I am the only person this has happened to, but it would be my luck. Google turns up the same suggestions you've already supplied.. oh well..
<johlinj> anyone here who could help me with a quick question
<johlinj> ?
<johlin> I've burned the kubuntu iso on cd, and began install. I have a fat32-partition that I want to install on (that have been used by windows). But in the partition tool in the install, I can only choose to redo the whole partition table, not just install to this partition
<Kuolio> johlin: you cant install on the same partition with windows, you should have some "un-assigned" space for (k)ubuntu, i think (might be wrong though, im not installation expert)
<johlin> So you mean that I have to reformat this partition to some linuxfs, before install?
<johlin> any good boot disks that will do this?
<kennyhack> you ought to have an "un-assigned" partition as Kuolio said
<johlin> so I need to format it as ext3 or something before install?
<johlin> I did the same thing with regular ubuntu a while ago, there was no problem. but now with kubuntu, it doesn't work
<kennyhack> I think it's better to have a ext3 partition for linux :S
<johlin> yeah, but I mean't that I could choose to format the fat32 partition, in the installer
<johlin> I could with ubuntu, but not with kubuntu then
<Chameleon22> what file do i need to edit to add a command that should be executed on boot ?
<kennyhack> the grub configuration file is in /boot/grub/
<kennyhack> it's menu.lst
<johlin> but are there any handy floppy-images that just lets me format a partition to a linux fs?
<kennyhack> you can edit the partition tables in the (k)ubuntu installer
<johlin> I only got the option to remove the parition table and redo it
<kennyhack> and... what about editing the partitions with a live-cd with QtParted :S ?
<kennyhack> or... with a windows floppy-image and "fdisk" LOL
<johlin> the thing is that I spent the last cd-r on kubuntu
<johlin> windows floppy would work, but they doesn't support linux fs'?
<Kuolio> you can edit your partition scheme from windows also
<kennyhack> you edit the partition with fdisk
<johlin> yep, but not format to ext3
<kennyhack> then you format it as fat32 for example
<Kuolio> johlin: you dont need to create linux-fs on the disk
<kennyhack> and in the kubuntu install you re-format the partiton to etx3
<Kuolio> you just need some empty, un-assigned space on your hd
<johlin> okay
<johlin> windows>disk managenment?
<Kuolio> dunno, dont know windows at all
<Kuolio> only used macs and linux :D
<johlin> I wan't a mac, but I'm afraid the rest of the family doesn't :(
<kennyhack> mhh... I guess that it's disk management... don't know at all :S:S
<Chameleon22> what file do i need to edit to add a command that should be executed on boot ?
<kennyhack>  " /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<johlin> windows is stupid. on opening disk management, it tells me that "the service blabla is not running"
<johlin> guess I'll have to activate it then
<kennyhack> don't say windows, say winbugs xDD
<johlin> yeah, or windoze
<kennyhack> yeah
<johlin> now the sevice is started, but not selected as "start service on boot", so I may need to restart just to get a runnign service working
<kennyhack> mmh... what about if I transfer you the floppy-image?
<johlin> I wish Bill Gates would have gotten laid in highschool, so that no such thing as Winddoze would have existed
<johlin> may have to restart, brb
<kennyhack> ok, cya
<Sith_Tux> hello people, just installed kubuntu5.10
<kennyhack> gd gd ^^
<kennyhack> when is Ubuntu 5.10 due to come out ??? ( the final release ) ?
<johlin> ok, now I am back
<johlin> the disk management started, so I'll try to remove the partition
<DocTomoe> kennyhack: Oct 13.
<johlin> looks as if I have 17gb free space, before the fat32 partition, and that I can't remove the fat32 partition, as it is a primary partition. wtf?
<DocTomoe> Does anyone have an idea how to get kde to use german in breezy? adding it in kcontrol does not work 
<johlin> anyone having good experiences with partition magic? will it work, or mess things up?
<_cyberfish> ?
<_cyberfish> hi !!!
<_cyberfish> anybody here ?
<DocTomoe> _cyberfish ... slowly ... get some breath :)
<kennyhack> usually you have to download the language-pack from the internet
<DocTomoe> kennyhack, check, I did this
<DocTomoe> and I tried to add the language in kcontrol
<kennyhack> did you reboot ?
<DocTomoe> several times
<DocTomoe> it is in the dropdown, but when I click on it, it will not be added to the list.
<Sith_Tux> is there an mplayer for version 5.10?
<kennyhack> try " dpkg-reconfigure locales " for the none-kde apps
<kennyhack> LOL
<hydrogen> any way to mount a reiser4 filesystem?
<hydrogen> need to get some stuff off of it
<DocTomoe> kennyhack ... the problem is *not* non-kde apps, 
<DocTomoe> the problem is getting KDE itself to speak german
<DocTomoe> where is language information for KDE saved? maybe I can twiddle with some text file.
<kennyhack> yeah, I know xD
<DocTomoe> locales are set correctly (even this stupid thousand-seperator-sign nobody acutally uses over here)
<nico_> who knows the url to the ubuntu packages page?
<kennyhack> http://packages.ubuntu.com ???
<kennyhack> g2g 
<nico_> oh. thx
<kennyhack> bYe!
<hydrogen> DocTomoe: there is a gigantic i8ln  doc on kde.org dealing with that
<hydrogen> bahhhhhh
<Stonie> Hello......Is the Radeon X800 XL video card supported ?
<markw__> Kwifi question: this is a new install on a Mac TiBook; a good wifi network exists here but using kwifi says there is no network. Suggestions? I did a scan. I also created a configuration with the network in it but nada.
<markw__> anybody know if a gpg GUI is available for breezy?
<gdh> markw__: KGpg is installed by default is it not?
<slow-motion> hello
<markw__> I can't find it. I've installed breezy (ppc) on a PowerMac.
<markw__> Synaptic says kgpg is not present.
<gdh> K - Utilities - Kgpg ?
<markw__> No, thanks, but not there.
<markw__> Maybe the Macintosh is not the best platform for breezy?
<gdh> shouldn't make any difference - the packages should be the same :/
<markw__> yes....
<gdh> what do you get if you do 'dpkg -l kgpg' ?
<markw__> I'll try
<gdh> ii  kgpg           3.4.2-0ubuntu1 GnuPG frontend for KDE ?
<markw__>  for 'dpkg -l  kgpg' it says nothing found.
<gdh> hm, sudo apt-get install kgpg ?
<markw__> i'll try...
<gdh> ahh
<gdh> it's in universe
<gdh> browse in konq to /etc/apt, then right click on sources.list and do Actions -> edit as root
<gdh> then remove the # at the start of the 'universe' line... 
<gdh> then reload the packages in synaptic and search for kgpg :)
<markw__> ok...
<AMIGrAve> I would like to put a linux system on an USB hard drive so I can boot on the partition from any computer (which allows USB booting) Can I do this with the LiveCD kubuntu ? If yes, how can I install it on the partition ? I would like to have the system uncompressed (not like the CD version) and the system partition writable
<gdh> AMIGrAve: It sounds plausible to simply 'dd' a whole hard disk  to your USB /dev/sda drive..
<gdh> You'd likely need to do some twiddling to make sure the fstab is mounting the right thing and usb-storage is available at boot time
<AMIGrAve> gdh: well this is exactly the problem, dd'ing a pre-installed kubuntu on my usb partition won't do the trick (correct me if I'm wrong) but the hardware configuration will be specific to the hardware  it was installed on. (Network interfaces, modules, X.org modules, alsa modules, ... and the kernel needs a root parameter which I can't provide as the usb device name can change from a system to another. ) This is why I would like to retain 
<AMIGrAve> iscover, ...
<gdh> I think that long post got truncated
<markw__> gdh: that got it. I used vi to edit the apt sources and then synaptic installed kgpg. Thanks.
<gdh> "... This is why I would like to retain"
<gdh> markw__: :) I can understand why universe isn't enabled by default but there should be a more user friendly way of doing so...
<gdh> I think Ubuntu has an easy clicky-clicky way of doing it...
<AMIGrAve> gdh: This is why I would like to retain the LiveCD knopix like functionnalities such as discover, ...
<gdh> AMIGrAve: understandable.
<gdh> I don't think there's any easy way to achieve what you want ... what about keeping the live CD as-is on a usb HD, but also have a seperate partition to store data on, one that would be autoprobed by the 'live CD' ?
<gdh> I've never used the Kubuntu live CD - is there a ways to keep settings on a seperate read/write device?
<gdh> I remember Knoppix offered that facility using usb storage
<AMIGrAve> gdh: I have to admit tried kubuntu CD only once and I didn't checked about advanced features. But if I have the choice I prefer using kunbuntu livecdd than knoppix. Do you suggest dd'ing livecd to my USB partition ?
<gdh> AMIGrAve: It's worth a go - I don't understand exactly how it would boot - never booted from USB...
<gdh> but it might 'just work' :)
<AMIGrAve> gdh: ;-) gonna try
<Sith_Tux> i just installed 5.10 on my laptop, but every now and then i get a msg on my screen: display changed: lcd off.....what could be wrong?
<slow-motion> re
<gdh> Sith_Tux: I guess it's a message generated by your notebook itself rather than a popup message in KDE?
<gdh> only thing I can think is the screen res or refresh rate Kubuntu has chosen is upsetting your laptop's screen / power management.
<Sith_Tux> gdh: i think it's kde
<Stonie> Anyone got an ATI X800 XL to work on Unbuntu?
<libben> what was the line for the deb of breezy extras
<markw_> networking issue: my "platform not supported"; i'm trying to use breezy on a Mac Powerbook.
<markw_> trying to use wireless...
<markw_> and in network settings choices are greyed out...
<markw_> and a dialog comes up saying my platform is not supported.
<markw_> Anything I might do about that?
<markw_> Breezy invites me to choose a system to use for networking so I choose ubuntu or debian but still no wifi.
<jesusfish> anyone here know of issues with the nVidia driver and the 2.6.12 kernel in breezy?
<usrx> where is the kynaptic log file?
<delltony> anyone here familar with checkinstall? reason being i have a questioin in regard to an error. when i run checkinstall the make install works but for some reason the deb file is not created says something about not hving a digit in the upstream not sure what that means
<sputnick> hi there!
<sputnick> is Kubuntu in French if possible?
<libben> Riddell: i wanna be able to change fonts, wanna have the msscore something they were called... but i cant find them with universe added in breezy, wich more resp do i need
<sputnick> is Kubuntu is in French if possible?
<Riddell> sputnick: yes, install kde-i18n-fr
<arentie> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<libben> Riddell:  wich resp do i need for the rar and unrar and nonfree-flash etc. 
<arentie> Hi, I am having issues with the latest version of ndiswrapper.  When I enter the command: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, I get: 
<libben> cant find it with all others checked 
<sputnick> cool txs riddell
<Riddell> libben: msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<Riddell> libben: unrar-free is in universe, unrar-nonfree in multiverse
<libben> http://pastebin.com/360783 this is my sources.list, ooh. ok. but i cant find the flashplugin for firefox that i used on horay. i had a extra resp called extras i think
<Riddell> libben: add multiverse
<Riddell> flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse
* Riddell : your personal replacement for apt-cache
<libben> Riddell: =), can u type the line for me?
<Riddell> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse
<libben> any more debs ? 
<Riddell> ?
<gdh> Riddell: Are there any plans afoot to have universe enabled by default?
<arentie> When I enter: modprobe  ndiswrapper...I get: http://pastebin.com/360785
<Riddell> gdh: nope
<gdh> Riddell: Will hoary feature an easier clicky-clicky way to enable it a la Ubu?
<gdh> breezy, I mean.
<gdh> geh
<libben> Riddell: ment more like security deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse
<libben> if there is any
<Riddell> gdh: hopefully.  adept should go in today but there's still some issues that mean it won't be ready yet
<gdh> Riddell: Cool.
<Almindor> why is there no /etc/ld.so.conf in breeze?
<Almindor> *breezy
<libben> Riddell: wich more fonts were nice
<libben> i want the saab font also
<Riddell> KDE users can't go wrong with Kabel kde.org/stuff/clipart.php
<libben> what more did i need for being able to change my fonts in firefox?
<libben> some gtk2-engines i remember
<arentie> Is anyone here available to help with ndiswrapper issues?
<AMIGrAve> someone knows what iocharset windows and macos uses for usb storage fat32 partitions ?
<snatch_> Im having a root problem
<snatch_> I want to use Apt,but I do not know the root password
<snatch_> It never asked me to make one in setup
<snatch_> any ideas?
<seth_k> snatch_, there is no root password
<chavo> snatch_, use -> sudo
<seth_k> snatch_, in (k)Ubuntu we use sudo
<snatch_> ?
<chavo> and your password
<snatch_> su
<gdh> snatch_: try google. 'ubuntu root password' etc.
<snatch_> ok
<seth_k> which takes your user password and escalates you to root
<Tm_T> hey, he can enable root account :)
<seth_k> noooooo
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<seth_k> go back to your typewriter :P
<snatch_> lol
<snatch_> it said that the sudo pass is my own password
<snatch_> i still get a authentication failed error
<gdh> well done :)
<snatch_> now what?
<snatch_> It did not work.
<gdh> what exactly did you do / type?
<perry753> ven, that you?
<gdh> sudo has very little to go wrong - and it works for tens of thousands of users.. :)
<snatch_> yeah
<snatch_> sup per
<snatch_> I typed su
<snatch_> then my user password
<gdh> nope, you type 'sudo' 
<snatch_> ok
<solidgroove> i need to add modprobe ndiswrapper iwconfig wlan0 ssid to something to activate at root, what would be that file?
<gdh> if you want to run 'apt-get update' as root
<gdh> you type 'sudo apt-get update'
<gdh> and so on.
<snatch_> ok
<snatch_> Nice!!
<snatch_> Thanks ghd
<libben> anyone knows in wich package the "saab" font is in?
<snatch_> Its working
<snatch_> :-D
<gdh> =)
<snatch_> Has anyone put XFCE on Kubuntu?
<Kuolio> yes, there is a guide to it somewhere on the forums/google
<snatch_> cool
<solidgroove> is there a rc.local or similar file for kubuntu?
<_StarScream> hi guys, how do i get the lame encoder to work in kubuntu
<Tm_T> Kuolio: ugh
<_StarScream> i've apt-getted every mp3 and lame thing i can see
<_StarScream> in apt-cache
<bt>  any ideas why in KDE when I try to run a program in admin mode it always says password incorrect? (Run as root - window)
<_StarScream> bt: which password are you using?
<bt> I'm trying to run synaptic (or any other graphical app that needs root)
<bt> and both my username and root passwords fail
<bt> and I know they are ok because I can "su" to them
<blurpy> hi, i just upgraded to breezy, and now when i boot and shutdown my screen is just black. is it supposed to be that way? i only see things when X is up
<Tm_T> :/
<snatch> Breezy is still testing, Id recomend staying with Hoary
<snatch> But thats just me, Idk much about it.
<snatch> exit
<chavo> blurpy, there's supposed to be a splashscreen
<chavo> but it's broken on upgrades
<blurpy> oh
<blurpy> why only on upgrades?
<chavo> It's a preview release
<blurpy> ok, i'll try upgrading again in a while then, maybe they'll fix it soon
<blurpy> anyone know if the log out menu in kde is going to have the suspend and hibernate options that gnome has?
<chavo> yeah, I don't really care for boot splash, but it works on a clean install
<jesusfish> dar it, looks like the nvidia driver has issue in breezy
<jesusfish> or darn*
<chavo> jesusfish, works for me
<chx> jesusfish: nv or nvidia?
<jesusfish> nvidia
<jesusfish> if I have RenderAccel turned on, KDE locks the whole system on startup
<jesusfish> and X doesn't work at all with Composite option enabled
<chavo> wierd, I'll have to check it out.
<jesusfish> using it with 2.6.12 from breezy
<chavo> I have one partition with a clean install of breezy, but I don't think I enabled RenderAccel
<jesusfish> chavo: as soon as I login, I get a small bar where the splash screen would normally go, and my system hangs
<jesusfish> Chavo: mouse still moves, but can't go to a shell or anything
<chavo> jesusfish, did you upgrade from hoary?
<chavo> You could try running failsafe session, and then launch startkde from the xterm, to see where it's going wrong
<chx> anyone knows whether Option "RandRRotation" "on" switches off 2D acceleration or not?
<jesusfish> chavo: ya, I upgraded
<chavo> jesusfish, me too, but I installed nvidia drivers from the nvidia site
<chx> anyone tried fluxbox with Kubuntu?
<thehil>  How do I update my time to clock.redhat.com?
<Riddell> thehil: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<slow-motion> re
<nikkia> thehil: note, that if you're *seriously* far from the correct time, it may take a while to sync, as ntpdate now slowly slews the clock towards the correct time, rather than just updating it in one go
<thehil> How do I use the command ntpdate or ntpq to update the time?
<chavo> Hey Riddell, you around?
<nikkia> gah, i don't suppose anyone here uses nucleus ?
<Riddell> chavo: hi
<Riddell> thehil: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<chavo> Riddell, thre's a bug in konqueror involving filenames with [ or ]  in them.
<chavo> it's fixed in 3.5 and I tracked down a patch for 3.4.2
<Riddell> chavo: cool
<chavo> Riddell, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107170 I used the patch mentioned there.
<jesusfish> chavo: so much for that
<jesusfish> gets absolutely nowhere in the terminal
<chavo> alright
<_osh> To upgrade and test breezy I just need to change some repos, right? Where can I read about what to do?
<_osh> I do not want to reinstall, just to upgrade to it.
<jatos> hi
<_osh> hello. 
<jatos> hows u?
<jatos> how good-a webserver would ubuntu make?
<_osh> jatos: as good as any other linux distro I suppose.
<nikkia> jatos, it'll run apache as well as any other distro, but i'm not sure i'd really recommend running a desktop orientated distro for a web server
<nikkia> thats not to say it'd do a bad job in any way, just a lot of superflous stuff you don't need, you could do a 'server' install, but still
<_osh> nikkia: I'm about to use ubuntu for that. I just did the server-install. works like a charm. =)
<nikkia> the one area where most distros fall over tho, is in 3rd party stuff, if you want to run J2EE, it can be tricky to run it on anything but a RHEL setup (heck, it can be tricky to run it ON a RHEL, now that redhat and sun don't seem to agree on dependancies *sigh*
<_osh> Then I just HAD to test how well an upgrade from "server" to kubuntu-desktop worked so now I have kubuntu too. Works like a charm btw.
* _osh is off to bed...
<froggy25> how do you use unrar
<froggy25> in the command terminal
<nikkia> froggy25: unrar x rarfile.rar
<froggy25> thats it
<froggy25> thats all i have to put
<froggy25> as the user or root
<gdh> froggy25: do you have the 'unrar-nonfree' from multiverse? the free 'unrar'  is nearly useless for 99% of the RARs on the internet :)
<froggy25> no im about to get the unrar-nonfree though
<gdh> cool :)
<froggy25> do i need both the unrar and unrar-nonfree
<gdh> no.
<froggy25> just the unrar-nonfree
<gdh> yup
<gdh> you can't have both installed - the nonfree one will cause the free one to be removed.
<froggy25> i got a hold of something on bittorrent that lets you play nes games to be played on a ps2
<froggy25> and it is a rar file
<froggy25> and i dont anything about opening rar files
<froggy25> you know
<gdh> the KDE 'ark' GUI tool should be able to deal with those once unrar-nonfree is installed
<froggy25> ok
<nikkia> gdh, i noticed today that the nonfree unrar in kubuntu is a tad old, too
<froggy25> really
<gdh> yeh, 3.4.3 is a bit old, but not terribly so
<froggy25> well it should work until they update it 
<froggy25> right
<gdh> yup =)
<froggy25> cool
<froggy25> if this works
<nikkia> froggy, depends what is different in 3.5.3, and whether or not anyone is using what is different
<froggy25> ill be playing super mario 2 on my playstation 2 by tonight
<froggy25> ok
<nikkia> since the source doesn't seem to include a changelog, its anyone's guess what was changed between 3.4.3 and 3.5.3
<gdh> http://www.rarlab.com/rarnew.htm ?
<gdh> almost all window UI stuff...
<kalenedrael> $ cd /home/room
<kalenedrael> $ ls
<kalenedrael> trash
<kalenedrael> .contents
<nikkia> gdb, hard to tell if thats JUST winrar changes, tho
<froggy25> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Not a clue, froggy25
<froggy25> !unrar
<ubotu> froggy25: Not a clue
<froggy25> dang it
<froggy25> !rar
<ubotu> froggy25: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nikkia> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<froggy25> oh
<froggy25> thats how you do it
<froggy25> !info limewire
<froggy25> doesnt go right for me 
<slow-motion> !info mldonkey
<AMIGrAve> does xmms support utf-8 ? I can't see correct encoding of the id3 tags on mp3 (ripped with kaudiocdcreator) under xmms.
<chavo> AMIGrAve, I don't think it does
<AMIGrAve> chavo: thanks. Guess we'll have to wait for next version of xmms
<nikkia> AMIGrAve: i wouldn't hold your breath :P
<nikkia> AMIGrAve: 1.2.10 has been the latest version for what seems like forever, which is really non-surprising given that 1) most of the developers fled to fork xmms to BMP, 2) those that remained forked xmms to xmms2 which has been 'in development' for forever and never seems to get much closer to release
<chavo> AMIGrAve, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8#Xmms
<AMIGrAve> chavo: Thanks! Gonna try this right now
<AMIGrAve> nikkia: is BMP a fork of xmms ? never heard of that before
<deani> hi all
<nikkia> AMIGrAve: yes
<chavo> AMIGrAve, yes it is built with gtk2
<nikkia> AMIGrAve: it even says so right on the front page of the bmp site :)
<nikkia> unfortunately, BMP is also being forked to become BMP2 :)
<nikkia> at least they've released a preview of BMP2 tho, even if it can't play audio at all
<AMIGrAve> nikkia: ;-)
<nikkia> Oh, it does actually play audio now!
<polie> eveving
<nikkia> "BMPx is now a fully working player, it doesn't merely load skins anymore"
* nikkia takes a break from coding to compile BMPx to see just how much it 'works'
<nikkia> or not, as it depends on glib 2.7
<slow-motion> i had the problem in BMP that i wanted that i can see iso, utf-8 and cyrillic encoding in the plalist and main window, but didn't get it working
<AMIGrAve> chavo: the gtk tip didn't worked for me but it made me realize that in fact I'm the dumbest idiot on this planet. I didn't checked the option "Use fontsets". Now it is working ok ;-) sorry for loosing your time about that
<chavo> no problem AMIGrAve glad you got it working
<slow-motion> with that tip does it also show iso encoded text in the right way?
<slow-motion> or only utf-8?
<Lichte> can anyone get kopete to connect to google talk ?
<nikkia> Lichte: yes
<nikkia> sometimes :)
<Lichte> nikkia: I can't
<nikkia> Lichte: its probably the encryption settings, thats the pickiest bit about it
<Lichte> nikkia: do you turn ssl on or off ?
<nikkia> on
<nikkia> and plaintext passwords on too
<nikkia> and it needs some encryption extension that i don't know if its standard on kubuntu's kopete or not
<nikkia> qca-tls
<Lichte> nikkia: it's installed, but I don't see any settings for it
<nikkia> lichte, there aren't any
<Lichte> ok
<nikkia> its either installed, or its not
<Lichte> I see
<Lichte> it's installed
<Lichte> nikkia: is the server still gmail.com, or is it something else ?
<nikkia> erm, hold on
<nikkia> i'm using talk.google.com port 5223
<Lichte> ah
<Lichte> the instructions at google are horribly wrong
<Lichte> they have server: google.com and port: 5222
<nikkia> well, see, i put in 5222 iirc
<nikkia> but enabling SSL bumped it to 5223
<Lichte> they guys on #kopete say it's 5223 too
<nikkia> the instructions are for gaim, aren't they?
<nikkia> if so, it might be something gaim does differently
<Lichte> I don't know
<Lichte> hmmm, talk.google.com doesn't work
<slow-motion> how can i find out what encoding an ID3 tag has?
<Damone> hi i need help with internet sharing on kubuntu
<Damone> i have a inet sharing pc, how so i share inet with kubuntu?
<Damone> *so
<Lichte> oops, I had gmail.com
<Damone> *do
<Lichte> there we go
<Lichte> nikkia: it's working now, thanks!
<nikkia> Lichte: you got it working faster than i did :)
<Lichte> :D
<nikkia> Lichte: it took me hours, but that was partially because they were doing stuff with it, and sometimes it'd reject me for one reason, then for another
<nikkia> in the end, i think i left it be for about an hour, then it 'just worked' *shrug*
<nikkia> i still get disconnected quite frequently tho (not as frequently as my ICQ accounts tho)
<Damone> can anyone tell me how i share internet with a kubuntu machine?
<Lichte> nikkia: I get disconnected too
<Lichte> nikkia: I think they are working on it a lot
<nikkia> Lichte: ICQ? or google ?
<Lichte> nikkia: google
<nikkia> Lichte: ah
<nikkia> Lichte: i dunno what's to work on, its just jabber :)
<Lichte> nikkia:  I know
<nikkia> i imagine that they're working on the backend accounts database, if anything
<mustafu> Is it possible for Kubuntu to be installed comfortably on a 3GB drive?
<Lichte> nikkia: I wonder if google will allow multi-server chatting, like most jabber servers do
<nikkia> Lichte: they may not be able to
<nikkia> Lichte: it was always a bit dodgy when jabber.org/com did, but they weren't a public company
<Lichte> nikkia: I mean jabber to jabber
<nikkia> oh, *shrug*
<Lichte> they don't do that now
<Lichte> now, if only konqueror would work with gmail !
<Lichte> and I don't mean gmail basic either
<mustafu> Are there any pages that list general Kubuntu sys requirements?
<mustafu> .....
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2005-09-17
<dragonkh> hello
<dragonkh> kubunti doesnt let me partition my hdd - it won't write the changes -
<hussam> anybody's got google talk working in gaim?
<froggy25> how can i make an .iso file on here
<froggy25> to burn onto a cd
<froggy25> !info .iso
<froggy25> hello
<froggy25> is anyone home
<froggy25> i need help
* nickv111 is waiting for Kubuntu to install on Qemu
<nickv111> Hmm
<nickv111> I keep getting segmentation faults
<nickv111> It fails when installing "initrd-utils"
<nickv111> Or "initrd-tools"
<nickv111> Or something similar
<hydrogen> anyone here used moodin?
<arentie> I need help configuring ndiswrapper and my wlan0
<arentie> Is anyone here familiar with this error: http://pastebin.com/361083
<jesusfish> how do I disable any sound modules from loading?
<Lichte> how do I get win32codecs in breezy ??
<fluxbox> anyone tried to compile kvirc yet?
<froggy25> does anyone here use fceu
<froggy25> to play nes roms
<tshah> Hello?
<tshah> Has anybody tried to Kubuntu Breezy yet?
<Damone> hi
<sgood1971> HI
<Damone> i need help mountung a nstf partition
<Damone> *mounting
<sgood1971> Is it on your hd, or an external device like like a usb drive?
<Damone> its the same hdd
<Damone> i have dual os
<Damone> kubuntu and winxp
<sgood1971> first make a directory in /mnt
<sgood1971> like hda1 or something
<hussam> Damone: do you know what partition is your NTFS?
<Damone> yes
<sgood1971> then 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t auto /mnt/hda1' is what works for me.
<hussam> Damone: if you want it to be mounted at boot, do: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows and add to /etc/fstab the line : /dev/hda1	/media/windows  ntfs	umask=0222	0	0 
<Damone> at the end of the file?
<Damone> ...damm...
<Damone> "Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed."
<hussam> Damone: yep place it at the end of file , but also make another empty line after that
<sgood1971> hussam. what does ntfsumask=022200 do? 
<Damone> i been getting that error latetly
<Damone> how do i fix it?
<hussam> sgood1971: read only
<sgood1971> thanks
<hussam> Damone: they sudo rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps
<hussam> sorry
<hussam> don't do that
<hussam> Damone: do sudo rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/kate
<Damone> ok
<Damone> same problem
<hussam> Damone: do this as well:  sudo rm ~/.kde/share/config/kate*
<hussam> with the *
<Damone> ok
<Damone> still same problem
<hussam> Damone: did you do sudo kate /etc/fstab ?
<Damone> yes
<hussam> will kate run when you do kate /etc/fstab ?
<Damone> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<hussam> try kwrite /etc/fstab
<hussam> will that open?
<Damone> yes
<hussam> ok
<hussam> add:  /dev/hda1 /media/windows  ntfs umask=0222       0      0 
<hussam> then an empty line after that and save
<Damone> ok
<hussam> sorry do /mnt/windows instead of /media/windows
<hussam> and sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Damone> ok
<hussam> did you save?
<drasch> anyone know  a workaround in Breezy for the "media:/" not showing inserted devices?
<hussam> drasch: is that still a bug?
<hussam> Damone: after you save, do sudo mount -a
<Damone> ok
<Damone> just saved
<hussam> Damone: now sudo mount -a
<drasch> hussam: not working on either of my Breezy systems, one a fresh install, one an upgrade
<hussam> drasch: i think this is it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10666
<Damone> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfsumask=0222'
<hussam> Damone: there is a space between ntfs and umask=0222
<Damone> do i have to space or tab?
<hussam> just one space should do it.
<drasch> hussam: hmm, i'm still having the prob.  kdebase 3.4.2-0ubuntu2,
<hussam> drasch: yeah I hope the developers fix that by breezy final
<Damone> mount: special device /mnt/hda1 does not exist
<hussam> Damone: do sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<Damone> ok
<Damone> mount: /mnt/hda1 is not a block device
<hussam> Damone: what did you add in /etc/fstab ?
<snatch> close
<drasch> hussam: thx for the help
<drasch> looks like my bug may be a dup: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15027
<Damone> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<Damone> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<Damone> <head>
<Damone> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<Damone> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<Damone> </head>
<Damone> <body>
<Damone> <pre>
<Damone> /mnt/hda1	/media/windows	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0</pre></body>
<Damone> </html>
<Damone> sorry
<hussam> drasch: this bug happened when they upgraded dbus and hal 
<drasch> Damone: looks like you may want to change that first field to "/dev/hda1" and make sure /media/windows exists
<hussam> Damone: that's wrong. it should be /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222       0      0
<hussam> Damone: dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs umask=0222       0      0
<hussam> drasch: does it automount in /media/usbstick or do you manually mount it?
<Damone> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<Damone> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/windows
<drasch> hussam: it automatically pops up a konq window with "media:/sda1" as the uri
<drasch> hussam: but it's got an error inside the window, and the stick is then mounted as /media/usbdisk
<drasch> never shows in media:/
<hussam> drasch: we probably must ask Riddell about this. could be a KDE bug or something with hal/dbus
<drasch> hussam: he's assigned the bug :)
* Riddell is still to look into it
<hussam> Damone: what do you have now in /etc/fstab ?
<drasch> hussam: but i suspect he's busy
<Riddell> busy I am, but don't let me forget about it
<hussam> drasch: yeah I guess so
<drasch> Riddell: ya, i was just trying to figure out if it was something already known or not.  I don't know enough about all the pieces yet to tell you what's wrong.
<Damone> "/dev/hda1         /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0"
<hussam> Damone: does /mnt/windows exist?
<Damone> yes
<hussam> Damone: I think it will work when you reboot
<Damone> ok il try
<Riddell> drasch: I don't know what's doing the funky mounting stuff, and I don't know why kded isn't using hal any more
<hussam> drasch: apart from this bug, is the machine on which you did dis-upgrade working fine? I want to do a dist-upgrade myself.
<drasch> hussam: yes, it's working quite well
<drasch> hussam: this is the only thing I've run into that has interrupted my normal usage
<drasch> hussam: and it just means I can't be spoiled :)
<hussam> drasch: this is my only machine so I was reluctant a bit.
<mike23> greetings
<mike23> I have my monitor set for 1600x1200 how do I make it larger so I can read it
<drasch> hussam: i did both a fresh install, and a dist-upgrade from hoary.  both are working wonderfully.  i'd recommend stopping kde and kdm before dist-upgrading just for good measure.
<hussam> drasch: I'll exit x and do a dist-upgrade.
<drasch> i got into a wierd alternative universe trying to do work while the dist-uprade was proceeding :)
<drasch> Qt windows popping up with GTK-like style to them.... amarok went wonky... etc.
<hussam> drasch: did all packages install fine or do I need to --force-overwrite something?
<mike23> got it right click and configure desktop
<mike23> thanks
<drasch> hussam: nope, nothing like that
<cvt> i need .rar for a rar file 
<cvt> let me see...  apt-get install unrar?
<hussam> drasch: ok I'm doing apt-get -d dist-upgrade now. after it downloads, I'll exit x and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<drasch> hussam: aptitude is your friend learn to love it
<Lichte> is there a way to get xine, or noatune of any KDE player to play a .mp4 file ??  I have faad installed, but that didn't help
<mike23> thnks again
<drasch> Riddell: i was running kde 3.4.2 from here previously http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php and all was well with HAL and it's little friends
<drasch> drasch: you can use it just like apt from the command-line, but it manages some tricky conditions that apt can sometimes trip over
<drasch> oops, that's for you hussam 
<hussam> drasch: do you know if the nvidia 3d driver is working in breezy?
<drasch> hussam: i don't, sorry
<drasch> hussam: though I saw the packages get copied off the cd
<foodcoman> Why would my install all of a sudden not mount my USB key with a mount: can't find /dev/sde1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<drasch> foodcoman: anything changed on your system?
<cvt> where do you find the apt get command for a .rar program?
<drasch> cvt: you can "apt-cache search rar"
<foodcoman> All I can think of is apt updates
<cvt> k
<Lichte> cvt: apt-cache -n search rar
<drasch> foodcoman: any chance it's using a different sdX device?  check "dmesg" 
<cvt> ok
<cvt> so it's just "rar"
<cvt> it says
<cvt> apt-get install rar
<Lichte> cvt: that's it
<cvt> i'm getting the hang of it
<cvt> thx
<Lichte> cvt: that will install the non-free rar program
<cvt> i'll be helping out more in the future and requiring less help. awesome
<cvt> ok
<cvt> and
<cvt> there's 
<cvt> unurar-nonfre
<foodcoman> drasch: I think it is.
<cvt> and
<cvt> unrar
<cvt> ok
<Lichte> yeah, there's unrar
<cvt> kool
<Lichte> but, I think unrar won't work with rar >=3.0
<Lichte> at least, it used to be that way, I'm not sure if that's still true
<cvt> thx
<Lichte> is there a way to get xine, or noatune or any KDE player to play a .mp4 file ??  I have faad installed, but that didn't help
<cvt> well, i have an avenue to explore now to find a solution to extracting a rar file that uses a password.
<Damone> how i can assing an static ip to my secondary lan card?
<drasch> foodcoman: find it?  
<Lichte> man, why would go-opensource make their files available in mp4 if opensource can't play them ? ;)
<hussam> Damone: you have both eth0 and eth1?
<Lichte> I don't want to install gstreamer just to play an mp4
<Damone> yes
<hussam> Damone: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Damone> but i cant seem to activate eth0
<hussam> Damone: eth0 is the static?
<Damone> yes
<Lichte> I'll try mplayer
<Damone> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Damone> nothing more
<hussam> Damone: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Damone> yes
<Damone> im there
<hussam> Damone: add iface eth0 inet static
<Damone> ok
<Damone> ready
<hussam> on the other line, add:
<hussam> address 192.0.0.1 
<hussam> replace 192.0.0.1  by the static ip
<Damone> under iface...... ?
<Damone> of next to?
<hussam> yes
<Damone> *or
<Damone> ok
<Damone> ready
<hussam> I think there should be one space before address <IP>
<Damone> ok
<Damone> now save?
<hussam> on the second line add:  netmask 255.255.255.0 # change that into your netmask
<Damone> ready
<Damone> i space it aldo
<Damone> *also
<hussam> yes
<hussam> on the second line add:  network 255.255.255.0 # change that into 10.0.2.0 or whatever
<hussam> sorry third line
<Damone> what is that line for?
<Damone> gateway?
<drasch> hussam: seems like this conversation might benefit from a paste-bot
<hussam> ok one sec
<hussam> Damone: chech this http://pastebin.com/361159
<Damone> well... i get inet from rth1
<Damone> eth1*
<Damone> and i have eth0 connected to a router
<Damone> so i can share inet
<Damone> so im not sure what to put in gateway
<Damone> or netwrok
<hussam> Damone: can I send you a private message?
<Damone> tes
<Damone> yes
<kailer> can someone hel me with installing Divx?
<kailer> help
<douglas> is the new breezy preview buggy?
<drasch> douglas: it's generally very solid
<drasch> douglas: but, it's at your own risk :)
<jsubl2> the java plugin crashes firefox for me
<jsubl2> crashes moz and konq too
<drasch> jsubl2: works fine for me.  what version of java?
<jsubl2> the one through apt 1.4.2
<jsubl2> drasch: which version are u using
<douglas> cool, I'm going to download the live disc and try some things out.
<jsubl2> drasch: try http://popcap.com/  it is a java game site
<douglas> Is there a way that if this is decently stable for my to add the apt sources to my sources.list to just upgrade?
<drasch> jsubl2: i'm running sun-j2re1.5 version 1.5.0+update02
<drasch> i installed using java-package a while ago
<jsubl2> douglas: edit /etc/apt/sources.list  change hoary to breezy.  but there is no backports
<jsubl2> drasch: i will give that a try.. have not used java-package before
<jsubl2> douglas: if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<drasch> jsubl2: it's pretty simple, download the package from sun, run java-package on it, and then use dpkg to install it
<Angel-SL> hi
<drasch> douglas: that's what I did on this machine from Hoary.  same results as the clean install i did
<Angel-SL> whats the default root password?
<jsubl2> ok.. will give it a shot.
<drasch> Angel-SL: it's disabled by default, use "sudo" and your user password
<cvt> is there a Jesus of pw rar files in here?
<cvt> i need to be saved.
<cvt> i dl'ed rar
<cvt> installed it
<jsubl2> brb
<cvt> but i can't open my rar archive that requires a pw.
<hussam> cvt: use rar -x files.rar
<Angel-SL> drasch: well how do i enable it then
<cvt> ok but it requires a pw
<cvt> i will try it
<hussam> cvt: I think it prompts for password
<Angel-SL> drasch: the root
<cvt> it didn't.  that's what's scary
<Angel-SL> drasch: how do i enable it
<kailer> can anyone help me with installing Divx codec?
<drasch> Angel-SL: you can set the password: sudo passwd root
<hussam> cvt: so it didn't extract the files?
<cvt> no just the folder
<cvt> i have the password
<cvt> but i can't get to the prompt
<cvt> let me try your command
<drasch> cvt: try installing the "unrar-nonfree" package instead
<cvt> yeah 
<cvt> i will too
<kailer> i thought i installed it but Kaffeine sez its not there
<douglas> drasch: So it's basically the same as reinstalling and I won't have to use the cd?
<douglas> drasch: Because last time I changed to breezy my machine wouldn't boot :(
<douglas> drasch: well xorg wouldn't start anyway.
<drasch> douglas: my xorg worked without any changes
<cvt> hussam, so how do i open it with rar again?  [i was opening them with Ark and Archive Manager] 
<cvt> rar -x files.rar?
<hussam> yep
<cvt> is that in the root terminal?
<hussam> in terminal
<cvt> files = "actual file name?] 
<cvt> "
<hussam> yep
<cvt> k
<cvt> hussam, it gave a list of commands
<douglas> drasch: So right now you're running breezy without problems?
<kailer> i'm bak
<kailer> can anyone help me with my dvix problem?
<douglas> drasch: I'm sorry, I just want to make sure, I want to still have a running system.
<drasch> douglas: i'm running it with minor problems
<drasch> douglas: then wait for the official release
<hussam> cvt: let me try it again myself, one sec
<douglas> drasch: Thanks.
<cvt> Usage:     rar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<cvt>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<douglas> drasch: Did they add a slash screen for booting?
<cvt> and "e" is to extract
<drasch> douglas: splash, yes
<hussam> cvt: then it's rar e file.rar
<cvt> ok
<douglas> drasch: I think I'll try the upgrade :)
<douglas> drasch: thanks for your help.
<cvt> uh oh, i says there are no files to extract but there are 4gB worth of files to extract.
<cvt> let me double check that it's legit.
<hussam> both rar x file.rar and rar e file.rar worked for me.
<cvt> ok
<cvt> but these require a pw
<cvt> i have the password
<cvt> password[s] 
<cvt> but it should've prompted me?
<drasch> cvt: you tried unrar-nonfree yet?
<cvt> no, thx for reminding me...
<hussam> it should have prompted but I don't have any password protected archives
<cvt> same result with unrarr
<cvt> unrar
<cvt> unrar -nonfree 
<drasch> cvt: nope.  "apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<cvt> i did that and it did install it
<cvt> maybe i put the password after the file name
<drasch> cvt: you're on your own then.   try "man unrar" and see if you can drum any information up ;)
<cvt> ok
<cvt>   unrar  <command> [-<switch 1> -<switch N>]  archive [files...]  [path...] 
<cvt>        -p<password>
<cvt>               Set password.
<cvt>        -p-    Do not query password.
<cvt> mean anything to you?
<cvt> ok np
<cvt> i have plenty to do still.
* cvt enjoying kubuntu
<jsubl2> well java 1.5 fixed the only problem i have found with the latest kubuntu preview release
<laszlok> i just intalled breezy, and didnt properly specify screen resolution when xserver was being intalled. Now KDE display manager won't do above 1024x768
<jsubl2> thanks drasch 
<jsubl2> laszlok https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=resolution&titlesearch=Titles
<jsubl2> oo too late
<Damone> anyone can help me with internet sharing?
<jsubl2> Damone: i would recommend looking for a howto on http://tldp.org  
<jsubl2> Damone: the ubuntu wiki is impressing me tonight.  check out -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29%7C%28internet%29
<hussam> ok bye guys
<Damone> anyone uses guidedog?
<cvt> Damone, i don't yet.
<cvt> I'm just getting started.
<cvt> Next week i'll be setting up a small buisness on ubuntu or kubuntu and I've only successfully been using it for like 128 hours.
<cvt> spread out over 5 monhts
<cvt> months
<cvt> i would install it and play around on it and go back to windoz
<cvt> now i'm soley kubuntu with success beyond my wildest dreams
<cvt> fyi
<Damone> damn....
<Damone> can anyone hel me with internet sharing
<Damone> im confused
<cvt> sure
<cvt> what protocol?
<cvt> ftp
<cvt> sftp
<cvt> torrent
<cvt> shareaza
<Damone> everything
<cvt> ok
<Damone> jusst like windows
<cvt> are you a cop?
<cvt> jk
<cvt> haha
<cvt> jk
<cvt> okay,,,   let's start  with bittorrent
<cvt> i'll give you some links to bookmark
<cvt> what do you want to share?
<cvt> or do you just want to get at this point?
<Damone> dood, im trying to use this pc as a internet gateway
<cvt> wow
<cvt> that is pretty broad to me....
<Damone> im not searching for file sharing software
<cvt> oh
<cvt> ok
<cvt> sftp
<cvt> i'll get a link...
<Damone> im trying to share mi internet connection
<Damone> my*
<cvt> oh
<Damone> in a lan
<cvt> i only know how you can share files with someone
<cvt> sorry
<Damone> you know.. with a router and 2 lan cards
<cvt> i'd like to know what you want to know as well
<Damone> k
<jsubl2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29%7C%28internet%29
<Damone> jsubl2: yeah but im a little confused with that wiki
<Damone> jsubl2: is not very "noob" friendly
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<cvt> Damone, a wireless access point would be good
<Damone> ....i dont have the money
<cvt> they're cheap
<cvt> TikiGawd they're cheap
<cvt> TikiGawd less than $100
<cvt> TikiGawd much less
<jesusfish> how does one prevent all sound modules from loading automatically?
<Octane> how can i upgrade my current kubuntu to kubuntu breezy preview?
<seth_k> Octane, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> and replace all "hoary" with "breezy"
<seth_k> and remove the special lines, like KDE 3.4.2 upgrade, KOffice upgrade
<Octane> seth_k: think its safe?
<seth_k> then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Octane> dist-upgrade, on?
<Octane> no*
<seth_k> Octane, I run Kubuntu Breezy on both my computers as primary OS
<Octane> nice
<seth_k> but then again, I know how to fix it :P
<Octane> fix what? :)
<seth_k> the breaks :D
<seth_k> umm, instead of doing it from the command line, you might want to use Synaptic just to make sure you don't uninstall half your system. And make sure you have kubuntu-desktop already installed
<Octane> i use aptitude :)
<Octane> seth_k: i haev kubuntu-desktop installed with some things taken out
<Octane> like amarok
<Octane> since i use a version which i compiled
<seth_k> Octane, fair enough. As long as the version number < Breezy's (but it's gonna put things back in like AmaroK)
<Octane> i think its = in amarok's case
<seth_k> ?
<Octane> since its version 1.3
<Octane> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yaaaaaaa
<Octane> 876 packages upgraded, 303 newly installed, 51 to remove and 187 not upgraded.
<Octane> Need to get 662MB of archives. After unpacking 420MB will be used.
<Octane> i should download the CD and do it that way :)
<seth_k> hahah
<seth_k> that's awesome
<Octane> i think i should perhaps wait till next weekend :)
<seth_k> yeah, might as well ;)
<Octane> in case something breaks
<kailer> anyone alive?
* TimM checks pulse
<TimM> yup
<kailer> whoa life
<kailer> i need help getting Kaffeine not to suck ass
<TimM> but probably not helpful life.
<kailer> damn iot
<kailer> it*
<TimM> sorry
<kailer> lol its ok
<kailer> i'm the typical linux n00b ^^
<TimM> I'd at least give it a shot, but I'm not at my computer right now.
<TimM> So I'm lookin' at a wondows screen.
<kailer> kaffeine refuses to  see the codecs i've placed in it 
<kailer> lol
<kailer> at least i think i have codecs in m system
<kailer> used a win32 codec binary pak that claimed to install them 
<TimM> I'll have to try that when I get back to my computer
<TimM> Did you get that with apt?
<kailer> yeah
<kailer> kafeine and the pak
<TimM> I've been having problems with firefox closing for no reason in Kubuntu.
<narg> kailer: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<narg> it will tell you if they are installed
<narg> if not, it will install em :p
<TimM> Dunno if I'll bother digging into it or just go back to Ubuntu
<TimM> I like 'em both
<kailer> yeah there installed
<narg> TImM: I have that problem too at times, it varies with firefox version though
<narg> TimM: when I get pissed, I just use konq :p
<kailer> kaffeine also sez its missing a part
<narg> which part?
<TimM> I haven't noticed that problem with Ubuntu.
<kailer> i was goign to reinstall it but found out i need to remove it
<kailer> it doesn't say
<narg> whats the error msg?
<kailer> Part not found. Please check your installation!
<narg> wow... thats one of the worst error messages I've ever seen
<narg> Never gotten that one before.
<kailer> o_o
<narg> it tells you ...nothing
<kailer> yep
<narg> hrm.
<troy> hrmm, the last month I haven't been able to install *ubuntu but! today I figured out my problem.  I had a bad IDE cable to my cdrom. Now it seems to install perfectly on amd64 :) 
<narg> Open up synaptic or whatever, and search for kaffiene, and make sure everything that look related is installed.
* troy notes to self, never rule out hardware as the cause of a problem
<narg> troy: ;)
<troy> it was driving me crazy... the installer kept giving md5sum errors
<kailer> heres a lesson for all of you 
<troy> so I'd manually check the md5sums, and they would be different after every reboot...
<kailer> never rule out PSU for any sort of problem
<narg> kailer: heh
<narg> yup
<troy> yeah, that screws with one of my burners here
<troy> PSU will allow me to burn when the computer is just turned on, and then later I get IO errors until I reboot
<kailer> it distrupted my graphics card from sending video and video alone evrything else worked
<narg> so I was in a math test one day, and my pencil broke, so Im like, damn that PSU!
<narg> :p
<troy> hahaha
<troy> "Pencil Supplied by University" :P
<narg> mwhah
<kailer> yeah everything is installed correctly
<kailer> oh and it wont work on totem too for the same reason
<kailer> but i heard thats differnt
<narg> does mplayer/vlc work?
<narg> aka, is it a system wide wierdness?
<kailer> hold on
<TimM> kailer:  I read where someone said to rm $HOME/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc to fix the problem.  They were using an RPM based system.
<troy> is there fglrx for breezy yet?
<narg> I've found as a last resort this script can work well:
<narg> cp -R .kde kde.bak; rm -rf .kde
<orgs2005> hello
<narg> ;)
<orgs2005> im speek spanish
<orgs2005> who speek spanish
<troy> orgs2005: #kubuntu-es 
<orgs2005> ok, tanks 
<orgs2005> in this server?
<narg> yes
<troy> yes - might not be very many people there
<narg>  /join #kubuntu-es
<narg> 6 about 30 seconds about
<orgs2005> ok
<narg> ago*
<troy> or you can try to manage in English here - we don't mind a bit :)
<orgs2005> join #kubuntu-es
<narg> you need a /
<troy> put a slash in front
<orgs2005> i have client gaim
<kailer> hmm
<troy> should still work, hrmm
* troy has never tried to irc with gaim
<orgs2005> ok
<narg> I dislike irc'ing with IM clients
<narg> its not worth the effort in general
<troy> yeah, kopete+irc = doom
<narg> I just use konversation
<narg> works well for me :)
<troy> I'm in freebsd on this machine, which has ksirc (which is usually fine)
<narg> does kde@freebsd work well?
<narg> I've never tried it on a non-linux platform
<troy> well enough - you'll have to settle without certain binary-only linuxisms such as the ATI graphics drivers
<troy> but most things work, even linux binaries in most cases (flash, opera, etc)
<narg> freebsd is binary compatible, no?
<troy> no
<troy> source compatible in most cases (all that's needed is a compile)
<narg> thought it was. How do you run linux binaries then?
<troy> or can run linux binaries using a linux-compatibility layer
<narg> ah
<narg> thats probably what I heard and mangled in my mind :)
<troy> they have their own libc, for instance, which behaves in a slightly different manner than glibc
<troy> etc.
<troy> I like freebsd for my server stuff, so I use it there
<troy> linux supports more hardware earlier in the cycle, so I use it on my desktops
<narg> understandably you like freebsd on the server
<narg> its got a sweet tcp/ip stack
<narg> runs my router
<troy> used to run mine too, until the traffic got too high - got some dedicated network hw now for that
<narg> well, Im bushed
<narg> time to hit the sack
<narg> later :)
<troy> for a long time I had it set up as a bridging firewall :)
<troy> cheers
<narg> got to get up at 6 tomorrow for a zero hour class
<narg> *mutters*
<kailer> aha
<kailer> audio works
<kailer> video doesn't
<kailer>  allo?
<kailer> god damn it not again 
* kailer sits down and cries
<troy> ?
<kailer> oh you missed most of my problems didn't you
<troy> oui
<kailer> problem with Kafeine player, codecs and i'm a 1st time linux user
<kailer> vlc plays the audio but not the video so i narrowed it down to  video problems
<alexandros> can someone please help me. I am unable to get sound under Divx in most players but if played in Totem the sound is choppy and distorted.
<kailer> wish i could
<meng> go get a creative SB Live card?
<_luis> how do you change your name
<_luis> can someone explain how to get cups running. I keep getting cups server not running
<lwells> Hi everyone
<lwells> I need to find where public_html directory is, i have already done a search and no results
<lwells> i have apache2 and php installed on my system already
<douglas> I'm having trouble doing a dist-upgrade
<douglas> It keeps saying I have unmet dependencies and says I need to run apt-get -f install.
<crimsun> use aptitude instead of apt-get
<douglas> So I did and then it says Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<douglas> ?
<crimsun> you need to scroll up for the actual error
<douglas> Then when I try to remove kdevelop, it says you have unmet dependencies?
<crimsun> it's probably a conflicting file
<douglas> ok...
<douglas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<douglas>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/kde/kdevdesigner.desktop', which is also in package kdevelop3
<crimsun> yep
<douglas> how does one fix this, delete kdevdesigner.desktop?
<crimsun> looks like you need to remove one of those packages temporarily to allow the dist-upgrade to continue
<douglas> how do I do that, I tried apt-get remove kdevelop3 and it says I need to do the apt-get -f install
<douglas> which brings me back to where I started.
<crimsun> did you try removing kdevelop3-data?
<douglas> not yet.
<douglas> yep, same thing
<douglas> hrm...
<crimsun> then dpkg -P kdevelop3-data
<crimsun> you'll probably need to remove anything that depends on it, too
<douglas> hrm... that didn't work, dependency problems...
<douglas> perhaps I should try just kdevelop
<douglas> nope.
<douglas> I was able to do dpkg -P kdevelop3-dev
<crimsun> not kdevelop but kdevelop3
<crimsun> perhaps you need to remove both kdevelop3-data and kdevelop3
<douglas> yea, I nkow
<douglas> but I tried just kdevelop3-data too, no luck
<crimsun> erm, something's really wrong then. You should be able to manually remove it.
<crimsun> you may need --force-depends or whatnot, but dpkg should always work.
<douglas> hurray I did both at the same time and it worked I think.
<douglas> yay
<douglas> hurray dist-upgrade CONTINUES!!!!!
<douglas> Thanks a million
<lwells> i have a question about apache
<lwells> when you install it, does it put a public_html directory on your system?
<lwells> you need to change the config file huh
<hussam> I want to dist-upgrade to breezy. does anyone know if the Nvidia kernel module for 3d acceleration is working in breezy?
<crimsun> it works fine, but fglrx doesn't
<hussam> what's fglrx?
<hussam> is that ATI driver or something?
<crimsun> the ati driver
<hussam> oh ok
<hussam> what about the kernel? Is it stable? I don't want to get a kernel panic since this is my only computer.
<crimsun> I use breezy on my laptop just fine
<hussam> I've already done a apt-get -d dist-upgrade do downlaod the files.
<hussam> Between now and the final release, could there be a patch checked in that might brake anything, or will anly safe patches be checked in?
<nalioth> hussam: yes, you can break with any upate
<nalioth> hussam: but the updates come down 24/7
<hussam> then I should probably wait if there is a chance i might be stuck into a non-bootable system
<cvt> what a fast way to make a copy of an email?  i'm dumb
<cvt> gmail
<PaloDeQueso> I just did a dist-upgrade to breezy to see some of the prerelease changes and I noticed, now my nvidia kernel module doesn't load, anyone else experience this?
<cvt> no it
<cvt> no t
<cvt> not i
<PaloDeQueso> hrm... it also says failed to load module keyboard, maybe I just need to re-run xorg config
<PaloDeQueso> What package corresponds to the keyboard kernel module btw?
<PaloDeQueso> Does anyone know how to load the keyboard kernel module?
<PaloDeQueso> also, I can't run xorgconfig?
<PaloDeQueso> ok, I think it's just my keyboard module isn't loading?
<roconnor> Hi, I could use a little help.
<roconnor> I upgraded kde to ubuntu8.1, and now kwin doesn't start up when I log in.
<roconnor> :-(
<roconnor> heh, maybe it's too early in the morning; I'll try again later ;-)
<nalioth> roconnor: try #kde
<roconnor> okay
<ek-> hey all.
<ek-> im having problems using connecting to aa wireless network with KWiFiManager - it detects my home wireless network after i click "scan for networks" , but then when i click 'ok' it does nothing.
<ek-> anyone have any idea?
<Tm_T> hum
<mornfall> bubbly
<Tm_T> fluff
<spiral> hi
<aftertaf> morning... ;)
<spiral> hello... I would like to know if for example I install breezy now, the transition to final breezy via apt/aptitude should be as efficient as with a fresh breezy install when it will come final
<aftertaf> unless you need a certain feature of breezy, i'd recommend waiting for the final release.....
<aftertaf> but, it will be the same packages you'll install, now or later, to go 'breezy'
<spiral> in fact, my laptop isn't really nicely handled by hoary, & I would have like to know wether it works better with breezy
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> you can try the live CD, without needing to install...
<spiral> yeah, I'm already downloading it ;-)
<aftertaf> up to you, it is risky but it could work no probs straight up ;)
<aftertaf> hehe
<spiral> in fact, I've allready installed breezy on an other computer since almost one week, without any problem for the moment
<nalioth> spiral: i'd wait until closer to final release
* nalioth has installed breezy on one of his non-production machines and it still has rough edges
<aftertaf> nalioth:  PPC?
* nalioth wont go into the "wrestling with alligators" he had to do to get it installed
<nalioth> aftertaf: yes i only own PPC
<spiral> nalioth: I didn't run into them, so
<spiral> nalioth: I tried on x86...
<nalioth> spiral: ultimately it is your decision
<spiral> yeah, I know
* nalioth was not pleased when he rebooted to a command prompt with no networking and no breezy
* spiral was really pleased when kde launched nicely, with a nice bootsplash during boot & all these stuff working out ouf the box
<spiral> ;-)
<nalioth> spiral: well, ppc isnt supported as quickly as x86
<nalioth> i had a few alligators to kill
<spiral> nalioth: yeah, I suppose... I'm still willing to buy an ibook, & I don't know if I'll do it with ppc or x86
<nalioth> spiral: they both will function admirably. and 'waiting on the next big thing'= never gettin it done
<nikkia> i'm not sure i see the point of waiting for an x86 ibook/powerbook if you're only going to run linux on it anyway
<nikkia> and even if you occasionally want to run OSX, it'll probably run under MOL anyway once its ported to x86, but i wouldn't base a buying decision on that yet :)
<spiral> nikkia: maybe I should also like to run osX natively, in order to see what it really provides
<nikkia> spiral, perhaps, but unless you plan on doing it a lot, i don't see much reason to pay the apple tax :)
<spiral> apple tax ?
<nikkia> spiral, the exhorbitant prices apple (will) charge above similar spec hardware
<spiral> In fact, I don't know, I really like the aqua look & feel
<spiral> nikkia: oh, yeah, I see
<nikkia> spiral, i do too, but i think moving to x86 will hurt them there
<spiral> yeah, I fear it too
<nikkia> spiral, when the hw was 'different', you could justify the extra prices by saying 'well, its PPC'
<spiral> ;-)
<nikkia> when you can compare directly between a 399 pentium-M laptop from 'no name' and a apple pentium-m laptop for 999, its not going to be so good for apple
<spiral> sure
<nikkia> heck, our local supermarket was selling pentium-m laptops for 199 last week
<spiral> indeed, I think I would use mac os, at least for things like : showing a presentation, watching a movie with a tv output & things like this
<spiral> nikkia: amazing, they aren't so cheap in France
<nikkia> spiral, the dirty secret about apple was always the fact that the PPCs they got, cost them less than the (roughly) equivalent x86 costs to OEMs, too
<nikkia> so there's no way that switching to x86 is going to pull their prices in line with the competition
<nalioth> nikkia: morning
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<spiral> nikkia: yeah, I read this a few days ago :-/
<nalioth> nikkia: apple hardware lasts longer then intel hardware
<nikkia> nalioth: based on what?
<nikkia> nalioth: my G4 and iMacs certainly didn't
<nalioth> nikkia: really?
<nikkia> if you mean 'resale value', then there's no way that's going to hold true with x86 macs
<nalioth> nikkia: i have a G3 ibook almost 4 years old and it still works as it did when new (scratches notwithstanding)
<nikkia> nalioth: G4 died 1 day after warrenty expired, i had two iMacs that both suffered from the orange light of death, and were 'repaired' by apple (by repaired, i mean they did f' all and i ended up throwing them in the trash)
<nalioth> nikkia: your experience is the exception in my experience
<nikkia> actually, thats not true, they didn't do 'f' all' they DID kindly remove all the screws and put them in a little plastic bag, before sending back the imacs rattling and shaking because all the parts were loose
<nikkia> i also had a 'reconditioned' G3 that wouldn't stay running for more than 8 hours without locking up
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm sorry to hear that. i've had nothing but good service out of my macs
<nikkia> so... don't tell me 'apple's support is the difference' because the only difference is that its 'far worse' :)
<nalioth> the phone support are a bunch of idiots, but i can deal with that
<nikkia> nalioth: i lived with their terrible service, because PPC was worth it
<nikkia> but now? feh
<nalioth> nikkia: so you are moving to IBM big iron for your PPC use?
<nikkia> nalioth: if IBM ever bring their prices down, sure, i'd buy an IBM PPC system
<nikkia> nalioth: IBM's PPC prices are even more outrageous than apple's tho
<nikkia> i did look at a POWER4 workstation once, it worked out as something like $7999 for a base model
<nalioth> nikkia: ebay
* nalioth has been considering a Power box via ebay
<aries> hello everyone
<aries> can i kubuntu hook debian repository ?
<aries> if can, which one will be compatible ... debian stable,testing or unstable ?
<nalioth> aries: it isnt a good idea to use debian repos at all
<aries> ic
<nalioth> aries: debian pkgs can break ubuntu
<_admin> hello
<termitor> hello
<termitor> Please , who work on kde hoary ? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7971 quote "The bug is fixed both in the development branch and in backported packages for ... the most recent stable release.  What more are you asking?"  Please correct it in hoary branch
<Riddell> termitor: grab the 3.4.2 packages
<termitor> Riddell, haha, is not good tink !
<DocTomoe> termintor ... hoary is stable ... you really should use the backport packages for KDE
<sml> what is the name of the kde tool to set-up network interfaces - WLAN and ETH etc?
<DocTomoe> sml: I am not aware of a tool like that in official KDE
<termitor> DocTomoe, hum , is not in official backport ! 
<Riddell> sml: knetworkconf, in kcontrol
<sml> Riddell - cool thanks.
<DocTomoe> termitor ... screw the "official" backport. Use working packages ;)
<sml> DocTomoe - ill do some research and check it out .. mayb it is a ubuntu /  kubuntu thing?
<DocTomoe> sml: Give the following a try for WLan ... it really is convinient: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<sml> ok .. looking
<sml> DocTomoe - what about something to bring down etho and bring up wlan0?
<DocTomoe> sml why would you want to down eth0? 
<Phantom^^> hey can someone tell me how i enable the root account in kubuntu ?
<reagleBRKLN> anyone willing to help walk me through a freenx install? never got it to work... gonna try again with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Riddell> jjesse: how are the kubuntu docs?
<jjesse> Riddell: they are comming well i just upgraded my box to the preview releasse so i'm double checking any changes
<Riddell> jjesse: when do you think we can upload a newer version?
<Riddell> and can I do anything to help?
<jjesse> Riddell sorry boss is at desk,
<jjesse> back
<jjesse> the about-kubuntu and the kquickguide are what i'm really focusing on for breezy
<reagleBRKLN> anyone willing to help walk me through a freenx install? never got it to work... gonna try again with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<drasch> reagleBRKLN: if you figure it out, let me know :)
<reagleBRKLN> drasch: no luck yet, suppose i will have to wait for breezy in hopes its set up correctly there
<PaloDeQueso> When you upgrade to breezy is there anything you have to change in xorg.conf?
<jjesse> PaloDeQueso: i didn't have to do
<drasch> reagleBRKLN: i think it's going to miss breezy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBadger?highlight=%28nomachine%29 currently marked as pending
<PaloDeQueso> jjesse: because now x won't start and it says it's because it can't load the keyboard module :(
<reagleBRKLN> argh
<PaloDeQueso> jjesse, I don't know what to do, it just says failed to load moules keyboard (module does not exist, 0)
<jjesse> hmm thinking
<PaloDeQueso> apparently, they changed the module name do kbd
<PaloDeQueso> I fixored it.
<PaloDeQueso> oh, what is the command to run the new system settings program, It intrigued me and I want to add it to my kmenu?
<cvt> uh how do i search my files?
<spike> hi there
<spike> which version of amarok is in kubuntu breezy?
<drasch> spike: http://packages.ubuntu.com/amarok
<spike> doh, tnx
<spike> still 1.2.x, not the 1.3
<boerjesl> I've installed amaroK 1.3 using the howtos on the forums, but after that I had to reinstall kubuntu-desktop, because I seemed to broke something while trying to install winex... anyway, now my kubuntu-desktop is broken, because it wants to install the older amarok
<boerjesl> should I purge amarok 1.3 and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<OculusAquilae> boerjesl: kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package, you can remove it savely
<cvt> how do i install xgalaga?
<boerjesl> oh. thanks. I'll do that
<boerjesl> synaptic won't open. what command should I use?
<jjesse> kdesu before it to run as root
<boerjesl> yeah, but synaptic crashes
<boerjesl> it tries to open kdesu
<boerjesl> sorry... works now
<boerjesl> I should do less stuff with the mouse...
<OculusAquilae>    ty
<cvt> i'm stuck on galaga installation
<cvt> synaptic
<cvt> root terminal, terminal
<cvt> kynaptic installation
<cvt> krystal's cheese burgers and here i sit with no xgalaga
<setite> hey people
<setite> anyoen have a suggestion for an irc client
<jjesse> konverstation is the default one
<setite> xchat is not auto identifying in time to join #ubuntu... and im getting pissed
<jjesse> its what i use
<cvt> xchat
<cvt> mirc?
<cvt> hydrachat
<cvt> i don'ta know shit
<setite> yea i cant figure out how to execute a command on connect in konversation
<cvt> i came from poor xp
<setite> hydra... ill look into that... and mirc is a windows client... i would like to avoid that.. .although i like it
<cvt> yea i can't figure out how to install galaga
<setite> many of us did... dont feel bad
<cvt> my mouth hurts too making it hard for me to stay awake
<setite> getting bitchx to try
<cvt> i had my freaking wisdom teeth extracted
<jjesse> like join a channel on conenct or something like that?
<setite> god i love linux and how many apps are available at the press of a button
<drasch> in breezy, my mouse cursor over GTK apps isn't the nice White cursor, but the plain 'ol GTK black cursor and the wierd sideways finger over links in firefox.  Where can I fix this?
<duende> Help:  How do i get k3b to support mp3s in breezy?
<drasch> duende: i'd start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<duende> yeah, wasn't listed there though, i just found it.  there's actually a package called k3b-mp3 that i didn't notice
<duende> silly me
<Riddell> duende: please add it to that wiki page
<duende> ok
<Riddell> it should also mention akode-mpeg if it doesn't already
<duende> i believe it does
<duende> so, is k3b-mp3 new to breezy?
<Riddell> duende: yes
<Riddell> duende: also new in breezy is kaffeine-xine
<Riddell> which you could mention
<duende> you mean kaffeine-gstreamer ?
<Riddell> duende: well kaffeine-gstreamer is in there by default, people might want to know that kaffeine-xine isn't installed by default
<duende> ok
<duende> i haven't been able to get kaffeine-gstreamer to work right, the playback is really choppy for regular avi's.  I installed the kaffeine-xine plugin, but it's not available in the list to select from
<duende> as well, when i re-run kaffeine with  'kaffeine -w', it says i'm missing 'part'
<mp83> does anybody know, how to get the hal support in the media:/ kioslave back. if i plug a usb stick, its not shown under media:/ but mountet as /media/usbstick (using breezy)
<drasch> mp83: it's a known bug
<drasch> mp83: to my knowledge, no one yet knows the full story
<rouzic> Wenas
<pussfeller> if i put a new mobo in, will i have to mess with any settings when I boot up again
<Flying_Eagle> pussfeller: if its supported by your kernel, then it should work
<Flying_Eagle> harddisk-order n stuff must be same too
<pussfeller> i gotta do something, p3 is too old and my usb ports dont work
<mp83> is there a way to modify the kioslave behavior after installing kde? oder is that suff build in?
<buz> what's up with the monster update to hoary?
<buz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<buz>   xlibmesa-gl-dev: Depends: xlibmesa-gl (= 6.8.2-10.1) but 6.8.2-10 is installed
<buz> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<buz> great
<buz> and using -f doesnt really help either
<buz> ok manually doing dpkg -r fglrx helped
<mcscruff> lo ppl
<laszlok> is there any way to make alsa accept multiple inputs from both gnome and kde programs at the same time
<Moopere> ummm....dmix?
<Moopere> I've never used dmix, but isn't it supposed to be some sort of alsa mixer for multiple sound sources?
<laszlok> for example audacity and arts
<Moopere> anyone know when kde 3.5 beta's will start showing up?
<Tm_T> nnope
<Moopere> soon I hope - kubuntu is being pantsed by ubuntu at the moment :)
<Flying_Eagle> Moopere: what does "pantsed" mean?
<Moopere> Flying_Eagle: Ubuntu breezy has a few nice things that kubuntu don't have
<Moopere> Flying_Eagle: for instance, multimedia buttons on many keyboards now appear to work "out of the box"
<Moopere> Flying_Eagle: Also, aRTs really really sucks
<_mindspin> hi, kaudiocreator doesn't encode with lame, any idea?
<pussfeller> do you have lame?
<foodcoman> I am lame!   =)   So I'm told!
<foodcoman> Would I need to do anything special for repos while testing breezy?
<jjesse> change references to breezy from hoary
<jjesse> then do an sudo apt-get update
<jjesse> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<setite> whats the kubuntu source line
<setite> it used to be a link to it on the topic.. but i cant find it
<foodcoman> It is a fresh install of Breezy 5.10 preview from scratch.
<foodcoman> Just uncomment Universe and so-on? 
<setite> how do i copy to back up a file
<setite> cp file newfile?
<foodcoman> yep
<libben> anyone know how i install the newest jre 1.5 ? 
<setite> yaya i finally found an awesome sources.list and its tailored to amd64
<setite> there is a god!
<setite> i still need the kubuntu line though
<jjesse> you are just upgrading one version of kubuntu to another correct?
<setite> im trying to update kde yes
<setite> i think i got it
<setite> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main ??
<jjesse> if you change the sources to reflect breezy instead of hoary it will upgrade the package kubuntu-desktop to the breezy package
<setite> you think thats stable?
<jjesse> i'm using the preview package w/o any issues
<setite> it would install kubuntu desktop... not the whole thing right...
<jjesse> setite i edited my sources.list then did a sudo apt-get update 
<jjesse> followed by a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<setite> ok what are the changes
<setite> oh so you upgraded your whole distro
<jjesse> and upgrade my distro from hoary to breezy
<jjesse> yeah i did
<jjesse> it was quite painless
<setite> hmmmm... it should be safe to do so...
<setite> i have nothign that would be liable to break
<setite> ok lay it on my...
<jjesse> i didn't eitehr and i'm using a laptop 
<setite> me*
<setite> well everythign im currently using worked out of the box... and ubuntu is real good at not fixing that which isnt broken like other distros
<jjesse> grin i've found the same thing
<setite> ok im looking... i dont know what to change
<setite> do i just switch the word hoary to breezy?
<jjesse> yup that's all i did
<setite> ok...
<jjesse> just don't freak if you have like 800 packages that have to be updated
<setite> woot that was easy
<setite> just auto replaced
<setite> uh oh.. this new list has nerim in it... thats not goo
<setite> and the backports failed...
<jjesse> there are no breezy backports yet sorry forgot to mention that
<setite> but thats perhaps because of
<setite> yea thats what i was gonna say
<setite> well backports are just that
<setite> so they will probably just make the backports when final is out
<setite> ok im updating my list... its stuck on 99%
<setite> imma comment out backports fo rnow
<setite> ok updated
<setite> 710 packages to upgrade.. woot
<libben> how do i install java so i can use the latest azureus
<frank23> libben: you can get java in hoary-extras
<setite> this is friggin slow
<setite> jaja
<frank23> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<setite> haha
<frank23> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<libben> frank23: im on breezy, and when i was on hooray, it wasnt good. i needed to install from sun.java.com 
<frank23> libben: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<frank23> libben: for some reason, synaptic does not see it
<libben> can i use that on breezy without any problems?
<libben> does commandline see it?
<frank23> libben: I don't know but my guess is yes
<frank23> libben: you install it with dpkg
<libben> yeah.. dpkg -i file.deb
<libben> does it matter if its a 386 when my kernel is 686?
<frank23> libben: it will work on 686 kernel. and synaptic can see it in hoary, so it should have worked when you used hoary
<_dominik> hi is there any speciel (KDE?) tool in kubuntu to install new packages... or just apt-get?
<frank23> _dominik: kynaptic
<_dominik> thx ;)
<frank23> _dominik: use it to install synaptic, which is much better
<_dominik> also better than apt ?
<frank23> _dominik: well synaptic does exactly the same thing as apt-get but with a gui
<_dominik> well i'll try it .::::::
<_dominik> but kubuntu seems to be very nice :)
<frank23> _dominik: it is ;-)
<_dominik> i'll see ;) i used a long time debian :)
<_jesusfish_> dooglio: kubuntu/ubuntu are pretty much debian geard for the desktop
<frank23> _dominik: just don't use debian repositories, stick with the ubuntu ones only
<marsh> hey - does anyone know why i'm getting a '\r' on the end of my filenames when i have them read from a modified (just the track names left in) m3u file?
<_mindspin> hi, kaudiocreator doesn't encode with lame, any idea?
<_mindspin> and I can't find lame in the repos
<marsh> I noob trying to learn to script - not doin' too bad, but this ones got me stumped ! :(
<frank23> _mindspin: lame is in multiverse
<_jesusfish_> marsh: you're probably asking in the wrong channel
<marsh> can anyone help?
<marsh> _jesus - suggested channel?
<_mindspin> thought uncommented multiverse, I #ll have a look
<_jesusfish_> marsh: what language you scripting in?
<marsh> bash
<marsh> that's why i thought it'd be ok in here...
<_jesusfish_> marsh: try #linux to start
<marsh> _jesusfish_: thanks, man - I'll give it a go ;)
<_jesusfish_> marsh: this channel is more geared kubuntu issues
<frank23> marsh: you can try #bash
<_jesusfish_> frank23: ya, wasn't sure if there was a bash channel or not
<marsh> Ooohhh.. I can feel it coming together now... :)
<marsh> thanks frank23, _jesusfish_ 
<_kbyte> hi wveryone
<_jesusfish_> marsh: np
<_kbyte> a big smile from the world's strawberries capital
<_kbyte> some one knows what kind of program can helps me to use my web cam in amsn cvs??
<frank23> _kbyte: oh yeah? well I come from (next to) the world's lobster capital!
<_kbyte> cool frank23
<_kbyte> hey i need help
<_kbyte> i have been started a ciber cafe in my city
<_kbyte> some people need to use msn with webcam suport
<Sith_Tux> hey people, i installed version 5.10 but i can;t seem to play mp3 files with amarok, i get: The gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files
<frank23> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<_kbyte> there's any program that can do this?
<_dominik> hmm sometimes kopete says conected even other people doesn'T get my msgs and see me as offline :(
<bobbyd> hi
<OculusAquilae>  hi bobbyd
<bobbyd> klogd is taking 60-90% cpu time
<bobbyd> any ideas what that is and why it's doing it?
<OculusAquilae> what klogd is?
<OculusAquilae> "man klogd"
<bobbyd> yes
<bobbyd> ok, so why would it be taking up that much cpu time?
<bobbyd> is some process spamming log messages?
<bobbyd> there's noting in the syslog
<bobbyd> s/noting/nothing
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> everytime or only today?
<bobbyd> just today
<OculusAquilae> try restarting it
<bobbyd> ok
<bobbyd> that seemed to work
<bobbyd> I don't like it though
<OculusAquilae> boddyd: seems to be a bug in klogd, hm
<OculusAquilae> boddyd: but it may be that it does not happen very often
<libben> dont i miss a resp? 
<libben> cant find w32codecs with my resps
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/361717
<_StarScream> hi guys, how do i unmount from the cli in kubuntu using DBUS / HAL thingy
<_StarScream> umount /media/usbdevice don't work
<setite> hey jjesse you there
<setite> do i want to keep my current /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30xorg-common_xresources or take the package maintaners version
<libben> frank23: dont i miss a resp? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/361717
<_StarScream> setite: doing a breezy upgrade?
<setite> ya
<setite> i said keep current version
<setite> is that ok?
<libben> why dont i get azuerus when i search for it?
<libben> again, do i miss any resp line ? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/361717
<setite> whoa everythign is all big in breezy
<_dominik> is there a away to get a little bigger font in firefox?
<duende> Help:  I'm trying to recompile my kernel in breezy, after rebooting i get a kernel panic for not being able to find my root and i should pass it to the kernel line.  In grub i have my kernel  line as:  "kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.13.1 root=/dev/hda5" it seems it cannot find /dev/hda5
<bobbyd> I've noticed that scrolling in konsole is really slow under ubuntu. Has anyone else seen this?
<bobbyd> I get this on my athlon 2800+
<ManLord> when i delete a file (move it to the trashcan) a file with the same name and "~" appears, is there a way i can turn off the visibility of these files?
<OculusAquilae> ManLord: turn off the visibility of backup files, hm
<ManLord> where?
<OculusAquilae> ManLord: don't know
<libben> i cant find Azureus in synaptic, why? <-- breezy
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/361717 my sources.list
<OculusAquilae> libben: don't know, i can't find it too
<libben> i think i had a resp called extras in my sources.list in hooray
<libben> but dont have that now for this
<libben> breezy
<OculusAquilae> libben: i think there is no extras repository for breezy yet
<OculusAquilae> think we must wait until the release
<libben> OculusAquilae: well we can use backports
<setite> damnit breezy broke my shit
<setite> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<OculusAquilae> libben: which backports?
<libben> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/
<OculusAquilae> libben: but that ar hoary-ones
<libben> well, u use what u can =) 
<OculusAquilae> k
<libben> its no biggie... its not that big diffrence.
<OculusAquilae> libben: you're right
<OculusAquilae> ich hope :-)
<OculusAquilae> lol
<OculusAquilae> I hope
<libben> breezy is just a name for a new version of kubuntu... and its still the same as hooray, just that breezy is with newer kde and some newer other things.
<OculusAquilae> libben: I know 
<libben> so to install say w32codecs from this url would be safe
<OculusAquilae> nearly safe
<libben> =)
<libben> now where is my hoes?
<libben> nalioth_zZz: wake up.
<libben> and help my sorry white ass.
<slow-motion> hello
<D13GU___> hi all
<D13GU___> where i see the release of kubuntu 5
<D13GU___> .04
<setite> hey can someone help me
<setite> im dying wiht this nvidia thing
<setite> im getting a kernel error everytime
<setite> am i doing this cc shit wronmg
<pljones> Hi...  Is this the right place to ask about problems with Kubuntu Breezy Preview?
<slow-motion> yes
<slow-motion> how can i find out what character encoding a ID3 tag fom an mp3 file uses?
<pljones> Okay...  I've run through the install to first boot.  X starts up to the point I get the checkered background and X cursor, then exits.  I then get an installer screen briefly (looks like it's uninstalling KDM and reinstalling), then it tries again, fails and cycles endlessly.
<pljones> Any ideas..?
<rafa> hi
<pvh> Safe to change sources and dist-upgrade?
<jjesse> that's what i idid pvh
<_rafa_> I have a question about package dependeces
<_rafa_> I would like to uninstal kpovmodeler because I not going to use it
<jjesse> remove it before upgrading
<pvh> jjesse: Thanks. Just s/hoary/breezy/? I remember a few months ago hearing that it was a Bad Idea to try that, but I'm glad to hear it's resolved.
<jjesse> well i did it sucessfully w/ the preview release
<_rafa_> but it said that it is going to uninstall kdegraphics
<pvh> _rafa_: That's just a dependency generator.
<_rafa_> and I don't want that
<pvh> _rafa_: The things it installed OTHER than that will be gone.
<pvh> _rafa_: Sorry, will remain
<pvh> _rafa_: But because you don't have kpovmodeler any more, you don't have the whole KDE graphics package.
<pvh> _rafa_: The down-side being, of course, that if new packages get added to kdegraphics you won't get them automatically.
<pvh> _rafa_: Make sense?
<_rafa_> yes
<_rafa_> thanks
<_rafa_> I think I can live without new packages added to kdegraphics :)
<_rafa_> so, how can i just uninstall kpovmodeler ?
<_rafa_> (without droping all the other programs in kdegraphics package)
<_rafa_> I remember that with Mandrake I could use something like urmpi --force to uninstall a program without take care of the dependeces
<_rafa_> is there anything simitar with apt-get ??
<_rafa_> could this give me to some kind of dependence madness ??
<_rafa_> pvh ?
<ctw> hi! has anyone here tried the new kubuntu preview 5.10 yet?
* pljones would like to have.
<seth_k> _rafa_, you would have to compile your own version of kdegraphics
<seth_k> ctw, I've run Breezy since the day after Hoary came out
<seth_k> by now it's pretty stable
<_rafa_> seth_k, i could uninstall kdegraphics and then install the programs i need , no?
<ctw> thanks seth_k, that's what I wanted to know
<seth_k> _rafa_, uninstalling kdegraphics will not remove the whole kdegraphics package
<seth_k> _rafa_, think of kdegraphics like a basket
<seth_k> it has lots of things in it, and if you install the basket, you install all the things in it
<ctw> do you think the installer will change much? I'm thinking about installing it on a new laptop and want to get full hardware detection
<_rafa_> kdegraphics is a metapackage, no ?
<seth_k> but if you uninstall the basket, then apt takes everything out of the basket and removes just the basket
<seth_k> yes
<seth_k> it is a metapackage
<_rafa_> I thought that if I uninstall this metapackage I would uninstall all the things it depens on the metapackage
<seth_k> if things depend on the metapackage, you will
<seth_k> but iirc nothing depends on kdegraphics
<pvh> _rafa_: No, if you uninstall the meta-package, anything it installed stays.
<seth_k> A metapackage has lots of depends on other packages, it rarely has reverse depends
<seth_k> pvh, which is what I said before :P
<_rafa_> ok, seth_k but what I want to uninstall is kpovmodeler that depens on kdegraphics
<pvh> _rafa_: You need something like debfoster to get rid of the orphans.
<seth_k> _rafa_, so uninstall it
<pvh> seth_k: Heh, catching up.
<seth_k> _rafa_, you'll remove kpovmodeller + kdegraphics, and everything else will stay
* pvh nods
<_jesusfish_> _rafa_: kdegraphics can only be installe if all of the packages under it are installed
<_rafa_> ok ok, I thought it works to ways (installing and uninstalling)
<pljones> kdegraphics depends on the content but the content doesn't depend on kdegraphics
<_jesusfish_> _rafa_: it's basically just used to install a handful of packages at once
<seth_k> _rafa_, although why remove it, it takes like 6 MB :P
<pljones> so if you remove some of the content, you can't have kdegraphics installed (you broke the dependency) -- but nothing else cares.
<seth_k> exactly
<libben> Riddell: isnt there a extras resp for breezy?
<seth_k> brb, have to drop off this essay to my prof
<seth_k> libben, not yet, but there will be
<libben> k
<_rafa_> seth_k, I am traying to use kubuntu at work, I don't need kpovmodelet among other things
<libben> so for now i will have to install azuerus manually
<seth_k> libben, "install"... just untar into /home/ and run
<_rafa_> I trying to get kunbutu as clean as I can
<libben> seth_k: yeah i know. 
<libben> but i need to install java
<seth_k> _rafa_, "clean" is relative... Kubuntu isn't like windows where it slows down as the registry gets bigger
<seth_k> having kpovmodeler installed does nothing but take 6MB of HD space
<seth_k> but whatever floats your boat
<_rafa_> seth_k, I know I know, I am not new to linux but to ubuntu (and kubuntu)
<_rafa_> but perhaps my boss dosen't like to see this kind of aplications in my desktop :)
<Riddell> libben: no idea
<_rafa_> is not a question of space, is a question of having the tools that I need for my working and nothing else
<pvh> Does adept have a way to show "undepended" packages?
<libben> k
<Blissex> pvh: for sophisticated filtering/analysis use 'aptitude'...
<pvh> Blissex: Yes, aptitude is very advanced, but that wasn't the question. :)
<pljones> No one on tried a fresh install of KBreezy and had the KDM looping?  Okay, I'll try over on the forum.
<_rafa_> well, I should leave, thanks for the help
<setite> jjesse, i hate you
<_rafa_> keep this good work 
<_rafa_> bye
<setite> i should get the amd64-k8 kernel...
<setite> whoa whats the difference from linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd65-k8
<setite> generic for k8,smp, and xeon with no optimizations i presume
<setite> whoops wroung rrom
<nalioth> libben: talkin that trash aint gonna get you anywhere
<libben> =)
<libben> it was with the ;) in the eye
<libben> ive downloaded a mp4 file and cant get it to play in kaffeine.
<libben> tried to install ffmpeg codecs and gstreamer codecs that has mpeg4
<libben> but havent helped.
<libben> do i need to restart kde for it
<nalioth> have you installed ALL the gstreamer codecs? (even the ones you have to compile yourself)?
<libben> cant really say so no. ive only installed some codecs that i thought to be for mpeg4
<libben> gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<_andreas> yeah this rocks
<nalioth> libben: there are many gstreamer-plugins, for best results, install ALL of them
<nalioth> libben: and the ones that won't install, build
<libben> so what ? just mark all named gstreamer ? =)
* pljones leaves to try something!
<nalioth> libben: yes.
<nalioth> gstreamer-kitchensink
<nalioth> gstreamer-astroturf
<_andreas> hehe
<libben> ive installed the meta package.
<_andreas> I heard firefox wil have a kitchen sink soon
<libben> it includes them all
<_andreas> will too
<libben> hopefully the firefox beta will be in breezy
<_andreas> that would be cool
<_andreas> not that I'm using it
<nalioth> when will it be evident? stability over bling
<setite> jjesse, wherever you are... yea im never upgrading again...
<_andreas> bling bling bling
<_andreas> \o/
<libben> =)
<libben> well, its on ur own risk to install a Beta
<_andreas> bbl
<libben> and this beta should be very appreciated by teh communtiy. so they all can try it.
<libben> instead of waiting for a stable relase on both sides.
<nalioth> libben: ?
<seth_k> psh, if they don't have firefox beta i'll be annoyed
<chen> hello
<libben> anyone wanna help me with installing the newest java? done it two days ago, but forgot what to type. and its a new clean system.
<nalioth_wrkn> !tell libben about java
<op> hello  ihave a few questions if someone would be so kind as to help
<nalioth_wrkn> op: just ask
<op> i am trying to install a number of programs and it is not letting me instal them. One of which is Mozilla firefox. it is saying it is missing a lib file from the gtk so i tried to install the gtk but it needs to be compiled and it is saying me computer does not have a valid cc installed
<nalioth_wrkn> op: install "build-essential"
<op> also i have three drives i was using for another computer that was windows xp and i would like to use them on this comuputer without formating but i do not know howto mount them
<op> what is build-essential?
<op> i am completely new to linux
<nalioth_wrkn> op: build-essential is a metapackage that will install all the programs you need to compile software
<op> okay i will look for that any idea on the hardrive mounting
<op> ?
<op> thanks i have done the build assentials and i think it is working :-) does anyone know how i can get those hardrives working on here without formating them and looseing the data?
<[NetSkier> I just installed Kubuntu for the first time, without a network cable.  Now I have one, so where did they hide /etc/resolv.conf?
<[NetSkier> Alternatively, what can I run now to configure the network?
<spiral> hello all...
<ubuntu> hi
<spiral> could anyone tell me why breezy doesn't include amaroK 1.3.1 ?
<[NetSkier> What can I run now to configure the network?
<[NetSkier> What replaced /etc/resolv.conf?
<[NetSkier> Thought this was a debian install with a nicer interface.
<spiral> [NetSkier: /etc/resolv.conf is still good
<[NetSkier> That file is missing on my new install.
<spiral> [NetSkier: just create & fill it then ?
<[NetSkier> ok; I will create it.
<[NetSkier> But is there some program I can run now to do it the Kubuntu way?
<[NetSkier> I want to give Kubuntu a fair test.
<spiral> [NetSkier: maybe you could see in kcontrol if there's something for this, or do dpkg-reconfigure network or netrwoking... dunno exactly
<[NetSkier> spiral: thanks; will look there.
<spiral> nobody knows about amaroK 1.3.1 there ?
<Blissex> [NetSkier: well, depends.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: there is network configuration in the KDE ''system configuration'' panel. And there are all the usual Ubuntu configuration applets.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: but '/etc/resolv.conf' is a bit special -- it is usually set automagically by DHCP.
<[NetSkier> I want to set it staticly.
<jarek> hi everyone
<jarek> i've got a problem with sensors
<jarek> anyone gan give me a hand with tahat?
<jarek> that
<[NetSkier> Blissex: Iwill look at the  KDE ''system configuration'' panel.
<hussam> [NetSkier: edit /etc/networks/interfaces to something similar to this: http://pastebin.com/361159
<jarek> i don't know how to run the lm-sensors
<hussam> hussam: it you configure it from kde control panel, it will not rememeber the static gateway, so you need to edit /etc/networks/interfaces
<hussam> [NetSkier: sorry, that was for you
<[NetSkier> hussam: Thanks, but the resolvconf package is not installed, and I need a working dns to go get it, or is it on the Hoary cdrom?
<[NetSkier> hussam: I had already edited the  /etc/networks/interfaces file, but did not have items 7 and 8.
<hussam> [NetSkier: jsut sudo apt-get resolveconf
<hussam> [NetSkier: umm, I don't think it is on cd. it's on archive.ubuntu.com
<[NetSkier> hussam: How will apt-get find it without dns working?  It won't.
<[NetSkier> apt-get update fails now due to dns errors.
#kubuntu 2005-09-18
<hussam> [NetSkier: download and install this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/resolvconf/resolvconf_1.22_all.deb
<_javi> hi to all
<[NetSkier> hussam: web won't work either yet since it depends too on dns.
<hussam> [NetSkier: how come you are using irc?
<[NetSkier> I guess I could get it via a direct ip address.
<[NetSkier> hussam: I have two computers next to each other; this one has dns; the kubuntu machine does not yet.
<hussam> well the file is like less than 50kb
<hussam> can you download it from the other machine an put it on a cd or floppy?
<[NetSkier> sure,or scp it over the net via ip addressing.
<[NetSkier> hussam: Is that Ubuntu or Kubunto?  You said Ubuntu above.
<hussam> [NetSkier: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<hussam> [NetSkier: same distro and apt repositories
<hussam> [NetSkier: they are basicly the same distro but kubuntu will install kde by default instead of gnome.
<[Relic] > if I install kubuntu on one drive then pop in a second drive, will it properly detect the fat32 partitions so I can simply copy over the data files I need?
<Tm_T> first mount them
<[Relic] > I attach the second drive and turn the computer back on, I mount the drive partitions, and then can move the data...  Am I going to have to do something once I get them copied and remove the HD from the system?
<Tm_T> nope, if you just mount/umount them
<john_> is ther a GIMP irc channel?
<chrisvv> is it posible to use a sarge reposiroty to install sarge's deb into kubuntu ?
<hussam> john_: check irc.gimp.org
<Riddell> chrisvv: not advised.  why would you want to?
<Octane> has anyone here used apt-cdrom?
<Octane> im trying to add my breezy cd to apt
<chrisvv> Riddell, i need sun's sdk into ubuntu 
<stef> hello all
<Octane> can someone please paste their first line of sources.list (cdrom reference) for a Kubuntu breezy install?
<stef> I have a great problem after updating my kubuntu
<stef> It seems there is a new kernel installed
<Octane> yes there is
<stef>  I do a reboot after updating
<stef> but now my system is away
<stef> I googeld a lot but cant find a solution to this message 
<stef> http://pastebin.com/362043
<stef> Im really helpless
<Riddell> chrisvv: tell sun to use a Free Software licence then
<stef> can someone help
<stef> please!
<stef> I want my system back...
<Riddell> chrisvv: sorry, not very helpful of me.  does this page have the details?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<stef> hello?
<Riddell> stef: looks like you need to reinstall, try #ubuntu first though
<stef> ohh nooooo....
<stef> no one is answewring in #ubuntu
<stef> may someone here could help?
<stef> please...
<stef> someone can tell me what does it mean:
<stef> port **** already claimed by ide0
<stef> ?
<|maddox|> sorry, no ideia stef
<stef> ohh shit
<[NetSkier>     stef Try this.
<[NetSkier> google, then click on google groups
<[NetSkier> then paste your error msg into the search box for google GROUPS,not regular google.
<stef> okay
<[NetSkier> stef: See what you get with that.  If too broad a response, then add 'kubuntu' to the search to narrow it a bit.  No need to get the Redhat related msgs, unless those are all that exist so far.
<hussam> It's like everyday I'm tempted to dist-upgrade to breezy, then somebody says there are problems with the upgrade
<[NetSkier> hussam: I got that Kubuntu box on the net now; did an apt-get upgrade, and things seem ok now.
<[NetSkier> I did not install that resolvconf pkg, since it appers to be mainly a BIND facilitator,a nd I am a djbdns guy.
<[NetSkier> Anyhow, I will remember it for later if dns screws up.
<[NetSkier> hussam: thanks for your help.  btw, I fixed it by just writing my own /etc/resolv.conf file.
<|maddox|> i upgraded to breezy with sucess, i guess... only had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hussam> [NetSkier: I didn't install resolvconf as well. I just edited /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/networks/interfaces
<[NetSkier> exactly the same here.
<Octane> has anyone here upgraded their kubuntu to breezy preview?
<hussam> |maddox|: what build of xorg are you running? 6.8.2-63 ?
<|maddox|> 6.8.2-61 but there?s an upgrade to 6.8.2-63 in the repos
<hussam> |maddox|: are you gonna update to it?
<|maddox|> well i was thinkin? about doing in half an hour or so
<|maddox|> doing it
<|maddox|> sorry for my english hehe
<hussam> |maddox|: I 'm asking because if  6.8.2-63 works for you, then I'll upgrade my machine from hoary to breezy
<|maddox|> i hope it works:)
<|maddox|> u heard any complaints about it yet?
<hussam> |maddox|: I donno but everytime I decide to upgrade, somebody posts bad stories about how upgrading didn't work
<hussam> |maddox|: also somebody here posted that sound no longer works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64573
<|maddox|> i havent tested it deeply, but everything seems ok
<|maddox|> as i said i had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  
<|maddox|> because X didnt start
<hussam> |maddox|: ok I'll keep "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in mind.
<|maddox|> oh, and i had a lot of services running at boot that didnt make sense for my machine :)
<|maddox|> like laptop battery check, and stuff related to laptops
<|maddox|> removed it after with synaptic, and bum
<hussam> |maddox|: I've been doing apt-get -d dist-upgrade for the last 40 hours. It's downloading 808MB at 10KB/sec 
<hussam> |maddox|: but I should be done in 56 minutes.
<|maddox|> you should be ok
<hussam> |maddox|: it's now downloading xorg 6.8.2-63
<hussam> damn my slow connection
<|maddox|> waiting... its a pain i know:)
<hussam> |maddox|: do you have a printer? I wanna know if printing is still working
<|maddox|> i have, but its not connected to ubuntu anymore, so didnt tested it
<hussam> |maddox|: what about sound?
<|maddox|> its working
<hussam> 45 minutes left
* [NetSkier wishes that he could share his bandwidth with hussam.
<[NetSkier> hussam: That sounds painful.
* hussam thanks [NetSkier
<|maddox|> another small prob i had.... kvirc 3.2.0 was removed
<hussam> |maddox|: that's ok, I use konversation and xchat.
* [NetSkier still remembers using a 14.4 kpbs modem on his Mac II back in the old days.
<|maddox|> it was instaled from some debian repos, and got removed because of kdelibs i guess
<hussam> I guess the scariest stuff to upgrade are xorg and the kernel.
* |maddox| just compiled kvirc :)
<[NetSkier> hussam: I would guess xorg is "the tall pole in the tent."
<[NetSkier> kernel should be easy.
<[NetSkier> but I am just guessing.
<hussam> Kubuntu is actually the easiest distro I found for compiling software. everything I compile works perfectly.
<hussam> no that's true. xorg is the scrariest.
<[NetSkier> hussam: Do you know about 'stow'?
<hussam> I remember compiling a game that required stow but I don't have that game anymore.
<[NetSkier> It is great for compiling software on Debian systems, because it packages the compiled software in a place, that is easy to uninstall from, if you ever have to do it, for example when upgrading it.
<[NetSkier> apt-get install -u stow
<hussam> [NetSkier: what's the -u switch for?
<[NetSkier> shows more info about what you are installing; I forget the exact details.
<[NetSkier> I also use it for the upgrade command.  apt-get upgrade -u  whatever-packages
<[NetSkier> hussam: Funny; the knowledge now lies in my typing fingers; it has left my brain.
* [NetSkier is becoming a Debian automaton.
<|maddox|> hehe
* NetSkier is too.  ;)
* |maddox| updating breezy
<hussam> 35 minutes left
<|maddox|> whats your connection again?
<NetSkier> gotta be dialup
<hussam> 92kbit/sec 
<hussam> but but if can get slow at times.
<hussam> If the upgrade doesn't work, I will be scared for life and may never touch a computer in my life again. even the computers at my universiry.
<NetSkier> hussam: :You meant scarred for life; we are all scared for life.  ;)
<hussam> nah I'm lying. I'll just download breezy and install from scratch
<hussam> yeah scarred
<hussam> but seriously I love kubuntu. even my saa7130 tv tuner works perfectly.
* NetSkier doesn't know what that is.
<|maddox|> me too, i used mandrake before, but kubuntu is a lot better
<hussam> NetSkier: it's a crappy tv card. 
<mustafu> I'm a novice, and having tried Xandros and Linspire I enjoy Kubuntu much more
<mustafu> not that anyone needed my two cents :/
<hussam> |maddox|: i've used suse ( I left suse after novell aquired it ) , mandrake, mepis, fedora and now kubuntu
<hussam> suse was terribly slow.
<|maddox|> my 1st linux experience was with slackware (very powerfull) but took me 5 days just to get it installed :))
<|maddox|> and one week to broke it, and do a reinstall lol
<hussam> nah I've never tried slackware, is there packaging system as smart as debian's?
<hussam> slackware's been since 1993, right?
<|maddox|> yep. with tar.gz files
<hussam> |maddox|: source or binaries packages in tar.gz ?
<|maddox|> binaries, but i dont use slack for a long time now
<|maddox|> u use pkgtool to install/uninstall etc
<hussam> oh ok
<hussam> will my edited .conf files like /etc/reslov.conf get lost in the update?
<NetSkier> doubtful
<NetSkier> Does not happen with regular debian upgrades.
<|maddox|> but, if u have doubts  sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf_original 
<hussam> ok
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<|maddox|> gotta go
<|maddox|> cya guys
<hussam> |maddox|: ok bye
<|maddox|> good luck hussam 
<hussam> thank you
<|maddox|> bye
<[Relic] > is it possible to import a configuration from another install easily?
<[Relic] > my dual boot install got messed up when I had to reinstall windows with all my new parts  :)
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<Flying_Eagle> the breezy-badger-kernel just freezes when using my acx-wlan-card :(
<Flying_Eagle> where can i report this bug?
<hussam> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Flying_Eagle> thx, hussam 
<hussam> NetSkier: will it help if I exit x then upgrade to breezy?
<Flying_Eagle> hussam, i tried to upgrade directly from hoary - it broke my X
<Flying_Eagle> besides that the new kernel freezes when using the acx_pci-module :/
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: so I should exit x first?
<Flying_Eagle> so you should install breezy on a new partition
<Flying_Eagle> fresh and clean
<Flying_Eagle> and then takeover your config
<Flying_Eagle> s
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: I think the x think can be corrected with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorrg
<Flying_Eagle> yeah. you think
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: it didn't work?
<Flying_Eagle> i suggest you to burn a ubuntu-breezer-install cd
<Flying_Eagle> so you can install it on a fresh partition after you fucked your running system >:)
<Flying_Eagle> no it didnt
<nalioth> i second that motion (burn todays daily breezy image)
<nalioth> but i second it for other reasons
<Flying_Eagle> the problem is the new module-structure of X
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: it took me a lot of time to apt-get -d dist-upgrade , I don't have the bandwidth to download a cd image
<Flying_Eagle> damn. then try, but be prepared to do some fixing in xorg.conf and stuff
<Flying_Eagle> hint: X failed to load the keyboard-driver/module/whatever in my case
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: umm kbd verses keyboard ( wasn't that fixed when we switched from xfree to xorg )?
<nalioth> hussam: why not wait a couple of weeks?
<nalioth> breezy will release oct 13
<Flying_Eagle> cuz were all horny for the higher versionnumbers, nalioth ;)
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: indeed
<hydrogen> erm
<hydrogen> am I correct in thinking somethings wrong?
<hydrogen>  7271 hydrogen  15   0 1354m 600m  720 S  0.0 59.3  53:14.15 gam_server
<nalioth> gam_server indexes your directorys
<nalioth> if you are actively adding things (such as nntp feed) and have nautilus open, you'll see that
<hydrogen> well, I'm not adding stuff that actively
<hydrogen> and konqueror is not looking at any local directories
<hydrogen> cause this doesn't seem right
<hydrogen> Mem:       1036648    1022816      13832          0       6856     144904
<nalioth> you can kill it if you like, it'll restart when something calls it
<hydrogen> aye
<hydrogen> just did that
<hydrogen> Mem:       1036648     360428     676220          0       6836     144672
<hydrogen> much better
<hussam> nalioth: will all these upgrade bugs be fixed by breezy final?
<mike23> greetinga
<mike23> greetings
<marndt> I am using ndiswrapper 1.0rc2...my ndiswrapper and drivers are installed, and I get a signal from my access point, but my wlan0 refuses to stay active...please help! :)
<[Relic] > what is the name of the hardware monitoring package?
<Ex-Cyber> [Relic] : I'm not sure what you mean by "the" hardware monitoring package... try doing a synaptic name+description search for "sensors"
<suresh> lm-sensors
<suresh> gkrellm
<suresh> oh - has anybody been talking about ipw2200 1.0.6 (centrino wifi drivers) timing out when theyre installed
<crimsun> 1.0.6 works fine here
<suresh> the last time i tried this - in slackware - it was a udev bug (well, a redundant rule of some sort) that was causing the timeout
<suresh> it works
<suresh> but when i bootup dhcp times out
<suresh> so i have to fire it up manually
<suresh> echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout - that's a temporary fix and has to be stuck somewhere in the initscripts
<crimsun> definitely works here, WEP, WPA2 and all
<suresh> and its a kludge for whats basically a udev misconfig
<suresh> [hoary by the way - not moved to breezy yet with its 2.6.12.x etc] 
<koalah> in gnome I tried "kdesu kynaptic" and it asked for root password, then rejected my password?
<crimsun> I haven't run Hoary in several months
<suresh> thats another one that i have ... kdesu asks for the root passwd and refuses to accept it
<suresh> me, i moved to hoary after something like 8 years of slackware
<koalah> i don't get it
<crimsun> are you using the 3.4.2 packages for Hoary?
<suresh> 3.4.0-ubuntu3
<crimsun> ah, you're neither using hoary-security or hoary-updates
<suresh> ?!?
<suresh> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe
<suresh> deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe
<suresh> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<suresh> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<suresh> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<suresh> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<crimsun> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<suresh> hoary-security and hoary-updates looks just fine there
<suresh> but what has that to do with udev
<suresh> oh with that other kde thing  - thanks
<crimsun> (I'm talking about kdesu now)
<koalah> is there a gnome kdesu like "gdesu"?
<crimsun> gksu, but gksudo is preferred
<suresh> can you post your udev.rules somewhere please?
<suresh>  /etc/udev/udev.rules
<suresh> crimsun: that is
<suresh> i'd like to diff it with the current udev.rules, see if theres anything that causes this - 
<crimsun> suresh: I'm at work on an XP workstation which doubles as my Breezy machine, so unfortunately, no.
<nalioth> crimsun: isnt that a oxymoron?
<crimsun> which part?
<suresh> <font size="-1">
<suresh> a/udev-064-i486-2.tgz:  Commented out the new lines in udev.rules.  It seems<br>
<suresh>    like these aren't really needed now that the symlink in <br>
<suresh>    /etc/hotplug.d/default/ was restored, and having them there causes a race<br>
<suresh>    race condition that can cause things like wireless adaptors that need to<br>
<suresh>    load firmware to fail to initialize.<br>
<suresh>    Thanks to Andreas Liebschner and Philip Langdale for helping debug this.</font>
<suresh> thats from the slackware changelog
<suresh> so post the lot if you can
<suresh> its a tiny file
<crimsun> I'd love to, but I simply don't have access atm
<suresh> anybody else with breezy, folks?
<nalioth> crimsun: "XP workstation"
<crimsun> nalioth: heh, if only it were
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys..!! 
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > what have i to do to upgrade my version of kubuntu to Breezy Badger ?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > and more important... do you suggest me to wait or not?
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : i recommend waiting til at least the 1st of October
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ok, i'll wait
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > but what i have to do to upgrade?
<marndt> What's the gnome version of rdesktop?
<marndt> I want to do an apt-get install of it
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nalioth: ? tnx
<nalioth> !tell Tallia1[UbuntU]  about upgrade2breezy
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi!!
<[Relic] > I get a fail for setting sensor values? at the startup, I just wanted something that I could check the hardware temps with
<hussam> nalioth: do know if by breezy final developers will work on bugs that might prevent an upgrade?
<nalioth> hussam: of course they are
<hussam> nalioth: ok that's good news. Then I'll just wait till next mounth an upgrade.
<nalioth> hussam: yes, final release is on oct 13, i believe
<hussam> nalioth: Yeah I say the schedule yesterday.
<nalioth> the thing about *nix that a lot of folks dont get: *nix is valued for its stability, not the "bling" value
<jesusfish> anyone here know what processor type a Sempron 64-bit is considered?
<nalioth> amd64 covers 64-bit procs
<nalioth> otw, use k7 or 686
<jesusfish> nalioth: as in when building a kernel
<jesusfish> is it a K8?
<nalioth> amd64 covers 64-bit procs
<jesusfish> k
<jesusfish> I wasn't sure if the sem. would fit in there as it's a bit different
<nalioth> 64-bit is 64-bit
<nalioth> amd64 covers intel EMT64, itanium, amd athlon64, etc and et al
<jesusfish> nalioth: k, thx
<jesusfish> stupid nvidia driver seems to have issues with breezy's 2.6.12 kernel source
<nalioth> nvidia has issues, period
<jesusfish> lol
<jesusfish> last I heard, they had better drivers than ATI for performance for Linux
<nalioth> yes, but they dont play well in some other situations, <ahem>
<jesusfish> I'll eventually need them for dual-display
<jesusfish> I was told to go nVidia
<nalioth> nvidia does have better driver support, but idk about compiling kernels with it
<jesusfish> well, even with the stock breezy kernels
<jesusfish> at least the 2.6.12 one
<jesusfish> there any amarok 1.3 packages anywhere for breezy?
<nalioth> !info amarok breezy
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.2.4-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5727 kB, Installed size: 11292 kB
<[Relic] > Anyone awake?
<nalioth> i'm awake
<[Relic] > is there a gui to use with lm-sensor?
<[Relic] > ksensor or gkrellm were sugessted but I can't seem to find them
<nalioth> are all your repositories enabled?
<[Relic] > don't know, just installed it today and still getting things running
<nalioth> !tell [Relic]  about sources
<nalioth> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: (Multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 952 kB
<nalioth> [Relic] : enable your repos and you'll find gkrellm
<m3t00> i like it
<m3t00> breezy is good
<shik45> holla
<shik45> anyone here use Kompose'
<shik45> it doms guys
<shik45> use it
<chavo> shik45, I have it running, I was trying it out.
<shik45> u like chavo 
* shik45 like kompose
<chavo> It's cool, but I don't really need it.
<shik45> true
<shik45> for desktop user
<shik45> good for disorganized
<shik45> btw i love kshutdown 2
<shik45> it is helpful for like sleeptimer for music
<shik45> and turing comp off at end of process
<chavo> I have multiple desktops and don't maximize apps that much.
<pvh> Is kompose available by default in the new Kubuntu?
<blake> I want to buy an Ipod... wondering if anyone has successfully mounted one with kubuntu...
<blake> I have done some googling... seems easy enough, but just wanted to hear first hand if the ipod is a breeze on linux
<blake> kubunut/ubuntu whatever
<chavo> pvh, I'm not sure I'm running my own build of KDE.
<chavo> pvh, looks like it's in there
<pvh> neato. i love expose.
<chavo> I just apt-cache searched it.
<pvh> I'm doing a string-replace upgrade right now. It seemed to dislike my extra repos so I disabled the controversial ones and now things are going better.
<pvh> Also, had some trouble with files moving between kdevelop3 packages.
<pvh> Nothing a little --force couldn't fix.
<pvh> I wonder if that nvidia driver has been built for my kernel yet or if I'll still be doing that by hand.
<shik45> ipod works fine with ubuntu with gtkpodf
<shik45> ipod is fine with Linux!
<shik45> automounts on Ubuntu i think
<shik45> it did in Mepis i know
<shik45> i used my old pod with Ubuntu
<rolf> Hi! I have ubuntu-breezy installed and would like install kde. What are the repositories for kubuntu-breezy?
<jk-> repos are the same
<jk-> 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' will do it, i believe
<jk-> or just apt-get isntall kde
<jk-> if you only want kde, not the default settings, etc.
<nalioth> kubuntu-desktop gets you the whole banana
<jk-> yep
<jk-> :)
<jk-> go banana!
<aftertaf> the man from delmonte, he says yeah!!!
<rolf> Thanks. Now that was easy! :)
<rem_> .
<rem_> hey
<rem_> i have 99 updates for ubuntu today....is that normal to have so many ? (I never had more than ~10 updates at the time till now..)
<bobbyd> rem_, sounds weird
<bobbyd> rem_, unless you're using breezy
<rem_> no hoary ...it looks weird to me too ,...
<rem_> my apt sources havent changed ..
<aftertaf> rem... 73 today for hoary
<aftertaf> mostly on xorg server
<aftertaf> and have updated, now have errors.....
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2145
<lonewolff> hey, im trying to install kubuntu on my imac on the instalation dies, when it gets to configure a multiseat system, anyone got any ideas?
<lonewolff> i see a bugzilla entry, but that relates to isa vga, and i dont think the imac as isa vga, altho im not sure
<jk-> lonewolff: how does it die? machine still up? any logs (check other VTs too)?
<aftertaf> sud apt-get -f install fixed it though
<aftertaf> +o
<lonewolff> jk-: it just says instalation step failed the failing step is: configure a multiseat system
<jk-> check the other VTs for any messages: alt+F1, alt+F2 .. alt+F6
<lonewolff> jk-: i also have INFO: falling back to the package description for multiseat-udeb 
<jk-> hmm, no idea here :/
<lonewolff> i did an integrity check on the cd and all is well
<lonewolff> i may try the solution for the isa problem
<spiral> hi
<spiral> does anyone here know why amaroK is still in 1.2.4 in breezy ?
<aftertaf> kde 3.5 end of october
<spiral> aftertaf: ? was it an answer to my question ?
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> sort of, but not really... more a random comment blurted out. Sorry !!!
<mornfall> moin moin
<aftertaf> yop pete :)
<aftertaf> is there a later versionof amaroK?
<spiral> aftertaf: all right, because I didn't think it was related
<mornfall> aftertaf: adept 0.4.1 (beta2) should have hit breezy
<spiral> aftertaf: 1.3.1 is out
<mornfall> aftertaf: if you are interested :)
<spiral> aftertaf: & is really nice...
<spiral> I've been trying to backport it, but I faced error
<spiral> s
<aftertaf> yeah :D not on breezy though.....
<aftertaf> daren't yet... if i break it im not good on recovering without reinstall.:/
<spiral> ;-)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> true its in sarge as 1.3
<aftertaf> but hoary 1.2.3 and breezy 1.2.4
<spiral> aftertaf: even sarge has it, damn it :-P
<aftertaf> sarge is satble now, right?
<spiral> aftertaf: yeah
<spiral> so maybe sid even has 1.3.1 :-P
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> testing/unstable pwns.
<aftertaf> till you update and your deb dies...
<aftertaf> which unpwns a lot:!
<spiral> ;-)
<aftertaf> sid has 1.3 beta 2
<aftertaf> spiral:  build the source tarball.... :)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  cant get it if not on breezy right?
<spiral> aftertaf: I wanted to make a .deb
<mornfall> aftertaf: oh, bah
<mornfall> aftertaf: forgot :)
<aftertaf> u can from tarball right?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  hehe :D
<spiral> aftertaf: I tried to backport it, but I didn't manage to
<spiral> mornfall: could you help me ?
<aftertaf> what actually is backport?
<spiral> aftertaf: I mean I apt-get source amarok, detar the newest source, copy the debian folder in the new source & dch the new source before debuilding it
<mornfall> spiral: i'd guess you are better of apt-get source amarok from breezy
<mornfall> off*
<mornfall> whatever
<spiral> mornfall: that's what I did
<spiral> mornfall: but I couldn't achieve the compilation because of a file it doesn't find
<mornfall> *shrug* fix it then :-)
<aftertaf> ehe
<mornfall> what can i advise you
<aftertaf> makes it sound SO easy
<spiral> mornfall: didn't manage to... :-/
<aftertaf> can you get tarball and convert direct to .deb? dont that work ?
* mornfall wonders if his name is still in amarok's debian/changelog
<spiral> mornfall: whouah... this means you might be more able than I am to rebuild it ? :-P
<mornfall> maybe someone would dare to backport adept? :-)
<mornfall> hoary?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> what is backporting anyway?
<mornfall> aftertaf: rebuilding newer version (say breezy) against older system (say hoary)
<mornfall> spiral: dude breezy has 1.2.4
<aftertaf> To make a feature from a later version of a piece of software available in an earlier version. Backporting of features enables users of the older version to benefit from a feature without upgrading fully. 
<spiral> mornfall: & we're now to 1.3.1, which is really better..
<mornfall> spiral: i'd have to backport from sid tho, not breezy
<mornfall> spiral: which distro you want to build it for?
<spiral> mornfall: breezy
<aftertaf> and hary ;)
<spiral> aftertaf: :-)
<mornfall> bah
<spiral> mornfall: ?
<mornfall> after you build adept for hoary i build amarok :-)
<aftertaf> how do i build for hoary?
<spiral> mornfall: pleaeaeaease !!!
<spiral> mornfall: 'sorry, no longer have hoary...
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> how can i put suspend my notebook on konsole ?
<mornfall> i'll try building on breez
<mornfall> breezy*
<spiral> mornfall: if you're talking about amaroK, and you want some help, or manage to do so, please highlight me
<_rolf> Hi! Can anyone help me getting my laptop special keys (Fn+xy) for volume mute/up/down to work with kubuntu. They do work in Gnome and I am able to capture the key events with xev...
<spiral> _rolf: could you try to change your keyboard type in kcontrol ?
<spiral> _rolf: something like "compaq internet keyboard" often works
<_rolf> spiral: I will try this, just one second...
<mornfall> let's see, amarok building on breezy
<spiral> mornfall: good luck
<_rolf> spiral: Cool, it works. I choosed some Laptop keyboard. Thanks!
<spiral> _rolf: you're welcome
<mornfall> i need new hardware
<mornfall> booh
<mornfall> and loads of ram to refit all the aging machines
<mornfall> hrm
<aftertaf> mornfall:  what type of ram?
<aftertaf> i got a lot of P1 mmx with edo hanging a round
<mornfall> ddram
<mornfall> something like 2G of it
<aftertaf> oh....
<mornfall> well, yeah
<aftertaf> don't have  any.
<mornfall> being a developer ain't cheap :)
<aftertaf> lol
<mornfall> (ideally, i would get a new notebook and a new workstation)
<mornfall> it's generating documentation
<mornfall> (evil xml processing slower than gcc)
<mornfall> argh, i got stuff stuck in NEW on ekhis
<spiral> mornfall: how is your amaroK compilation ? ;-)
<mornfall> spiral: signing
<mornfall> done
<spiral> mornfall: version 1.3.1 works ?
<mornfall> spiral: i can't verify if it works, i am building on a machine kilometers away from me
<aftertaf> loool.
<aftertaf> ssh pwns to :)
<spiral> mornfall: if you can give me the .debs, I can check on one of my machines
<aftertaf> mornfall:  shold i go breezy for the adept b2?
<mornfall> aftertaf: probably not yet
<mornfall> aftertaf: i _may_ build on hoary
<aftertaf> hehe
<spiral> mornfall: have you got an easy way to share the .debs ?
<mornfall> spiral: deb http://lorien.mornfall.net/amarok-breezy-backport/ ./ should do
<mornfall> spiral: be gentle on it, it's only megabit upload
<spiral> mornfall: nice... just trying it... & I won't kill it :-)
<spiral> mornfall: just a precision about version numbering : ubuntu amarok version numbers begin with 2:, so your package doesn't appear as updated
<mornfall> spiral: ah, well, too bad, i stick with sid versioning
<spiral> I'll force versionning, then
<mornfall> Riddell: why did you bump the epoch, for goodness sake?
<mornfall> oh, 1.2beta
<mornfall> silly :p
<spiral> mornfall: don't manage to install it with synaptic :-/
<spiral> mornfall: I can't force him to d/l it from your repo with the old fashionned version number :-/
<mornfall> spiral: apt-get install amarok=<version> amarok-<engine>=<version>
<spiral> mornfall: 'm trying it right now
<mornfall> that epoch thing is a snafu
* mornfall grabs universe sources
<mornfall> ubuntu needs updated version of debchange gnah
<aftertaf> f**k it, i'm gonna go breezy
<mornfall> aftertaf: make a chroot :)
<mornfall> or no
<spiral> mornfall: this works nicely
<aftertaf> what????
<aftertaf> lol i'm such a n00b at times!
<mornfall> aftertaf: man debootstrap, man chroot
<mornfall> aftertaf: :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: i am running lots of things chrooted :)
<aftertaf> make a new root filesystem, thatit?
<aftertaf> nope.
<mornfall> aftertaf: (given i run debian sid, sarge and kubuntu hoary, breezy on one, and fedora3, rawhide, rhel3, rhel4 and debian sid on second machine.....)
<aftertaf> 4 differents dists per machine? whoa!
<mornfall> well, chroots
<mornfall>  11:24:11 up 164 days, 20:49,  7 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.27, 0.45
<mornfall> ^^ i don't really reboot :-)
* aftertaf does not compute..... not grasping.
<aftertaf> fknl
<aftertaf> fk/me !!
<aftertaf> 4 installs, 4 separate /, but access to different ones all at once.
<aftertaf> that right?
<mornfall> aftertaf: kind of, yeah... you just can't run say named in each, i have all the services running on master
<mornfall> aftertaf: i get shell in each of the distros and i share a single x server for them
<mornfall> (well, i _could_ run separate KDE sessions for each, but that's kinda futile, and i don't have that much ram either ;P)
<mornfall> aftertaf: separate /, but shared /home, too
<kairu0> hey all
<aftertaf> mornfall:  do i need to have a separate partition?
<aftertaf> *obviously...*
<mornfall> aftertaf: no
<aftertaf> i'm gonna need help figuring that out.... if you have 5 mins (i know my way around linux a bit.......)
<mornfall> aftertaf: basic steps:
* aftertaf listens attentively
<mornfall> aftertaf: debootstrap <distrtibution> <directory> (man debootstrap for details)
<mornfall> aftertaf: sudo mount --bind /home/ <directory>/home
<mornfall> aftertaf: (sudo debootstrap of course)
<mornfall> aftertaf: sudo mount --bind /tmp <directory>/tmp
<mornfall> aftertaf: sudo mount none <directory>/proc -t proc
<mornfall> aftertaf: sudo chroot <directory>
<mornfall> aftertaf: (the debootstrap step only works for debian based distros, with RH it's more complicated)
<aftertaf> hehe dont care, always been a deb user ;)
<mornfall> sudo chroot <directory> su - $LOGNAME
<mornfall> will give you user login shell in the chroot
* aftertaf getting all this in a file log ;)
<mornfall> you need to sync /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow into the <directory>
<mornfall> maybe krb5.conf, resolv.conf etc... depends
<mornfall> i have scripts to do most of this :-)
<mornfall> spiral: did the amarok download?
<mornfall> spiral: hmm, oops, i did an unstripped build :P
<spiral> mornfall: it downloaded & works fine
<mornfall> so it's a _bit_ big :-)
<mornfall> spiral: cool
<spiral> mornfall: thank you very much
<mornfall> if we meet you owe me a beer ;-)
<spiral> mornfall: I live in France :-)
<aftertaf> spiral:  ou ca?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  thx dude, so do I ;)
<mornfall> i'll get really drunk if i meet everyone who owes me some alcohol ;-)
* aftertaf happy cos he's an uncle for the 2nd time, and cos we won the cricket
<mornfall> ooh, uncle?
<spiral> aftertaf: Toulouse
* mornfall has a friend in south of france
<spiral> mornfall: :-)
<mornfall> (Kevin "ervin" Ottens)
<aftertaf> ah, a bit far, i had a job interview for a airbus linked company
<aftertaf> in toulouse... merignac actually.
<aftertaf> mornfall:  yep, my sister just became a mum ;)
* aftertaf has tears in his eyes :)
<mornfall> actually, ervin is from Toulouse, too :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: :-)
<spiral> :-)
<aftertaf> i'm in ROuen
<spiral> aftertaf: nice town
<aftertaf> yeah, it is...... Toulouse was nice too... hot though!
<aftertaf> you french Monsieur spirale ?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  ill give the deboot thingy a try... :)
<spiral> aftertaf: yeah I am
<CaiN_SA> its so kewl seeing all these different peopole
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> true.
* aftertaf is english, but lives @ ROuen depuis 7 ans
* aftertaf p0ze cl0pe    \ fag break ;)
<CaiN_SA> wheres that ?
<aftertaf> Rouen, Normandy, north of France ...
<CaiN_SA> kewl
<CaiN_SA> im from south africa
<CaiN_SA> :)
<spiral> does anyone here know how I could rebuild a kernel with the same patches as in breezy (for bootsplash for example) using latest kernel tree from kernel.org ?
<aftertaf> you yep... saw that ;)
<aftertaf> it IS cool.
<CaiN_SA> how you see ?
<aftertaf> rightclick your nick... :)
<CaiN_SA> spiral, no you cant do with same patches
<CaiN_SA> heh
<CaiN_SA> :)
<spiral> CaiN_SA: in fact, I've got a bug with breezy kernel & my laptop, that makes it freeze randomly, as hoary's one did, & I would like to know how to rebuil my own light kernel, with bootsplash & inotify still working
<CaiN_SA> see spiral 
<CaiN_SA> patches are made for a certain kernel version
<CaiN_SA> so you cant apply them to the new kernel
<CaiN_SA> if i was you
<CaiN_SA> i would report the bug to the ubuntu devel team
<spiral> CaiN_SA: which kernel is in breezy then ? 2.6.12.6 or other ?
<CaiN_SA> so they can sort it out for you
<CaiN_SA> 2.6.12-8
<spiral> CaiN_SA: yeah, but which kernel.org version does it match ?
<CaiN_SA> erm 2.6.12 obviously
<spiral> I don't know how to report the bug, 'cuz I don't know what exactly causes it, I just have a .config that normally works without bug, that's all
<spiral> CaiN_SA: just 2.6.12, not 2.6.12.6 ?
<CaiN_SA> not sure
<CaiN_SA> hold
<CaiN_SA> no i dunno
<spiral> CaiN_SA: 'aight, I shall see this afternoon, thanks for the tips
<spiral> 'bye
<livio> hi!
<livio> is there someone?!?
<CaiN_SA> < - >
<livio> hi! I'm not alone... :-)
<livio> ehm... bye...
<CaiN_SA> lol
<aftertaf> mornfall:  what'll be the url for breezy debootstrap?
<mornfall> aftertaf: what url?
<aftertaf> ive instaled debootstrap, and created a /breezy dir
<mornfall> sudo debootstrap breezy /breezy?
<aftertaf> now to use debootstrap i need to type sudo debootstrap breezy /breezy url:
<aftertaf> to d/l packages etc...
<mornfall> aftertaf: well, put your mirror url there
<aftertaf> i dont think i have one.... 
<aftertaf> grab one from sources.list?
<aftertaf> http://fr.archive/ubuntu.com/breezy ?   that look ok?
<mornfall> sure
<mornfall> archive.ubuntu not /
<aftertaf> yeah my error ;)
<aftertaf> hmm: says no such script /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/breezy
<aftertaf> got sth....
<aftertaf> need the debootstrap breezy package first.
<aftertaf> crumbs...
<aftertaf> hehe, ive got the deb...
<aftertaf> ok... debootstrap uses wget, am i right?
<mornfall> no idea :p
<mornfall> --> food
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> set proxy in wget, but no joy.....
<aftertaf> got it...
<aftertaf> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/
<aftertaf> didnt have right rl;
<snatch> Sup bros?
<aftertaf> eh?
<Almindor> anyone else has got so godamn slow transparency selector?
<Almindor> (the rectangle you get when selecting stuff)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i've just chrooted :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: good :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<mornfall> apt-get install adept ;-)
<mornfall> well, add the sources.list lines and such
<aftertaf> sudo: unable to lookup dell-laptop via gethostbyname()
<aftertaf> grf... what does that mean?
<aftertaf> when i try to chroot back, i get the same error
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> in kubuntu breezy preview network settings don't work properly with me
<eckhart> it always tells me that the platform could not be detected
<hettar> will a dist-upgrade from stable to breezy work ??
<DocTomoe> hettar: I plan to do this to my laptop in about 2 hours ... if you are patient, I can tell you afterwards ;)
<hettar> :) I was planning to do it on my laptop here as well.
<aftertaf> hehehhe
<aftertaf> i've installed debootstrap and have breezy on my hoary.
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<aftertaf> ok, copied over sources list to /breezy/
<aftertaf> apt-updating
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<CaiN_SA> breezy is nice
<aftertaf> chrooting to breezy
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, you dont know how to change the image in usplash
<CaiN_SA> ?
<pl_ice> hi
<aftertaf> i dont know what upsplash is, or if it has an image, so no i dont .... :)
<CaiN_SA> ok aftertaf 
<aftertaf> ;p
<CaiN_SA> its like bootsplash :)
<pl_ice> hey, which partition can i choose for fat32, i treid c1 (fat32LBA) but xp didn't found it, need to to it again for a mate
<pl_ice> using cfdisk...
<aftertaf> c1 ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:mornfall] : Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | Adept beta2 out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de  UnofficialKubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<pl_ice> that's just the abbrievation which cfdisk uses, 
<aftertaf> mornfall:  am updating apt
<mornfall> aftertaf: there's a hoary build up :)
<aftertaf> hehe 
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> do i need to install X on my chroot?
<mornfall> aftertaf: server? no, you don't need it
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> apt-get install adept will do.
<mornfall> aftertaf: just run the x server from master, get a terminal, chroot in the terminal and your apps should work
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> yeah :D
<mornfall> (you may need DISPLAY=:0)
<aftertaf> oki
<pl_ice> found it ;) "OB"
<aftertaf> i might need a stiff drink too ;) this is nuts
<mornfall> plain water here :-)
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> wow, as in W  O  W
<mornfall> juice is already gone
<aftertaf> linux is sooooo cool
<mornfall> aftertaf: heh, s/linux/unix/
<aftertaf>   
<aftertaf> ok, unix sarted it 
<aftertaf> like screen
<aftertaf> screen rox too.
<aftertaf> and ssh export display... hell its all mad.
<mornfall> yeah, screen is fine
<aftertaf> how do i access the master system when in a terminal chrooted to breezy?
<mornfall> *yawn* damnit :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: you don't :)
<aftertaf> ok.
<mornfall> aftertaf: open another terminal
<aftertaf> good to know.
<aftertaf> and copy from [.;]  to
<mornfall> aftertaf: master sees all systems, chroots only see themselves
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> master is master ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: if you did the mounts, your /home is same
<aftertaf> i did the mounts....
<aftertaf> proc too...
<aftertaf> systems within systems..... hehehe
<aftertaf> can you have a separate system on a HDD and debootstrap it in a new system?
<mornfall> aftertaf: you mean if you can install new debian machine with debootstrap on a running system and then move the drive and boot it?
<mornfall> aftertaf: (yes that's possible)
<mornfall> aftertaf: (but not completely straightforward)
<aftertaf> ok... wont try yet ;)
<mornfall> i actually installed debian cca 3 times... once woody and twice debian-installer ~beta
<mornfall> hmm, maybe 2 woodys
<mornfall> i can't remember anymore :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> this does rock !
<mornfall> i usually just debootstrap, it is nicer :)
<aftertaf> i didnt do the /etc/passwd synch though...
<mornfall> no need to take the machine down for the install, too
<aftertaf> and you just have a master X.
<mornfall> aftertaf: well, as long as you work as root in the chroot it doesn't matter
<aftertaf> ok.
<mornfall> aftertaf: as soon as you need user, well, you need /etc/passwd
<aftertaf> and synch != copying from master to chroot
<mornfall> aftertaf: yes it means exactly that, in most cases :)
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> thats what i did for apt/sources.list ;)
<aftertaf> & hosts file too
<mornfall> sources.list, well, you better edit that one :)
<mornfall> to point to breezy
<aftertaf> hehe, customised it dude ;)
<mornfall> :-)
<aftertaf> not all worked (ie backports....) but hey apt didnt complain.
<spiral> I don't manage to install adept on breezy, keeps asking about sanekonsole... is it normal ?
<marndt> Good morning everyone
<aftertaf> er.... how do i run it with diplay :0 ??
<aftertaf> spiral (i didn't) ;)
<aftertaf> or (i cant)
<aftertaf> hehe, tried running as root..... normal!
<spiral> aftertaf: ;-)
<aftertaf> mornfall....;   sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<aftertaf> what do i need to copy to the chroot?
<aftertaf> /etc/passwd and...
<mornfall> aftertaf: /etc/shadow
<mornfall> aftertaf: /etc/group, /etc/gshadow
<aftertaf> gshadow
<aftertaf> ok. copied the rest
<aftertaf> still no action..... when i sudo adept.
<aftertaf> do i need to do the display thing?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i copied all those files, but stillcsudo adept does nothing, not even an error message... when root in chroot, i get the 0:0 refused message
<mornfall> aftertaf: /etc/sudoers too :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> oki
* aftertaf needs a slap to be more clued up
<aftertaf> ok. cant connect to X server.......
<aftertaf> how do i use that display :0 parameter?
<mornfall> aftertaf: DISPLAY=:0 app
<aftertaf> sorry for pasting.......
<aftertaf> david@dell-laptop:~$ DISPLAY=:0 sudo adept 
<aftertaf> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<aftertaf> Xlib: No protocol specified
<aftertaf> adept: cannot connect to X server :0
<mornfall> aftertaf: hmm, it maybe doesn't like sudo? tried with kdesu?
<aftertaf> oki
<mornfall> (it works with sudo here, but then, this is debian)
<aftertaf> i can sudo to apt-get 
<mornfall> aftertaf: sure, but x11 does some auth, and sudo could confuse it
<aftertaf> true.... but that means at least that sudo works on chroot.
<aftertaf> kdesu not installed... yet!
<aftertaf> crap. kdesu not found.
<aftertaf> checking repos.
<aftertaf> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ breezy-updates main <--------- that's obviously not right ;)
<aftertaf> what is the correct kde repository for breezy.....?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  sorry..... i cant install kdesu, i dont have the right kde breezy repos.
<mornfall> aftertaf: hmh
<aftertaf> indeed ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
<mornfall> aftertaf: worksforme(tm)
<aftertaf> (tm) :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: just put fr there i guess :)
<aftertaf> i have that one(fr.)
<aftertaf> kdesu is nota package...
<aftertaf> it is a command that comes from another pakage
<Chameleon22> anyone knows of a nice ogg to mp3 converter, also mov to mp3 converter?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i think it is in kdebase
<mornfall> aftertaf: probably :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> there i was | apt-get install kdesu.... not found Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> so i install KDE ;)
<aftertaf> pffffffffff all this just to test adept beta2
<aftertaf> ;P
<aftertaf> hmm. stil being refused by X authentification.
<irad> hey
<irad> where does the XF86Config-4 is in Kubuntu?
<aftertaf> hey back ;)
<aftertaf> it isnt.
<CaiN_SA> irad, there isnt
<aftertaf> its xorg.conf now
<CaiN_SA> irad, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CaiN_SA> lol aftertaf :P
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> %P
<CaiN_SA> Xorg > XFree
<irad> got it
<irad> thanks :P
<aftertaf> reater than :D
<aftertaf> G
<aftertaf> nyone help for x security?
<aftertaf> or should i return to the smokers room.
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, what you meen ?
<aftertaf> ive installed breezy as a chroot.
<CaiN_SA> ya
<aftertaf> and i want to run an X application, but i can't.
<CaiN_SA> ah hold
<CaiN_SA> ill check quick for you
<aftertaf> david@dell-laptop:~$ kdesu adept
<aftertaf> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<aftertaf> ok
<CaiN_SA> ya ya
<CaiN_SA> you have to type a command to do it :P
<CaiN_SA> X = full of crap sometimes
<CaiN_SA> other pc booting quick
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> okI
<aftertaf> tried xhost +localhost
<CaiN_SA> i like it when ssh forwards X stuff
<aftertaf> yeah.
<CaiN_SA> that is like the best
<aftertaf> but this aint a different machine...
<CaiN_SA> ya i know
<CaiN_SA> its in ubuntu
<aftertaf> chroot can see master X server
<CaiN_SA> when you say : sudo -s 
<CaiN_SA> and then type something
<CaiN_SA> it also doesnyt work
* [ITA] MisterX rebooting linux (fstab)
<aftertaf> as root or as user?
<aftertaf> as user, no...
<aftertaf> cant execute binary file, it says
<aftertaf> mornfall:  testing adept on hoary
<CaiN_SA> erm aftertaf 
* aftertaf says yes... ?
<CaiN_SA> xhost +localhost doesnt work ?
<aftertaf> nope
<aftertaf> never has done for me even on sarge/wody
<aftertaf> +o
<CaiN_SA> hmm
<mornfall> aftertaf: xhost + will probably make it work, but it's not very secure :-)
<mornfall> CaiN_SA: +localhost probably only affects tcp/ip
<CaiN_SA> mornfall, it should work dude
<CaiN_SA> i got it in /etc/profile
<aftertaf> still cant connect to X server
<mornfall> CaiN_SA: *shrug* possible
<CaiN_SA> maby it needs to be done there b4 x is run etc
<CaiN_SA> but i dunno
<mornfall> CaiN_SA: no, definitely not
<CaiN_SA> mornfall, then i dunno
<mornfall> aftertaf: have you mounted /tmp?
<CaiN_SA> he can try it
<CaiN_SA> and see if it works
<mornfall> aftertaf: (it won't work otherwise)
<mornfall> hey, it's JakubS 
<mornfall> what a surprize
<aftertaf> i thnk so... as per what you told me.
<aftertaf>  /tmp on /breezy/tmp type none (rw,bind)
<aftertaf> on master
<mornfall> aftertaf: no idea then... i'm running a kde session in debian sid, x server in fedora 3 and it works :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: you are running as user, right?
<aftertaf> to get to chrot? yes
<aftertaf> oot
<aftertaf> nevermind..... i see the changes to adept 0.4 in hoary anyway.
<aftertaf> nice..... ;)
<_stefan> Hello all :-)
<Moopere> hiya
<_stefan> I have a printing problem
<_stefan> I can start by hand cupsys
<_stefan> bur when I use kprint and do a reboot
<_stefan> the cupsys is stopped and I get the message that there is no print server running
<Moopere> if you start cupsys by hand, then use kprint does it work? (without the reboot?)
<_stefan> When go through the logs there is something with no permission
<_stefan> moment..
<_stefan> kprint .. command not found
<_stefan> ???
<Moopere> warty, hoary or breezy?
<rem_> hey
<rem_> i have 99 updates for ubuntu today....is that normal to have so many ? (I never had more than ~10 updates at the time till now..)
<Moopere> hiya
<_stefan> I just do a fresh install hoary and a complete update, dont know what I have now
<Moopere> #rem_ what version of ubuntu?
<rem_> hoary
<rem_> i did all the previous updates ..
<Moopere> #_stefan i'm using breezy, have 'kprinter' here - seems to work
<rem_> my apt sources havent changed ..
<_stefan> breezy is the new version?
<rem_> yup
<Moopere> #rem_ I got a fair few updates on my hoary the other day - looks like someone fixed a few bugs
<_stefan> hmm what is thge best way?
<rem_> just wanted to make sure it wasnt a problem ..
<Moopere> #_stefan Breezy is the beta version yes.  Should be released in October
<rem_> ok
<_stefan> aha, so I wait for the stable release
<Moopere> #_stefan only a couple more weeks to wait
<_stefan> why is kprint not found?
<Moopere> #_stefan no big changes for kde users tho - it will still be 3.4.2
<_stefan> kdeprint is installed!
<_stefan> hmm there is a kubuntu package for kde 3.4.2
<Moopere> #_stefan you got a printers section in kcontrol?
<_stefan> yes there is
<Moopere> #_stefan yes I use it on my hoary box - works good
<_stefan> I believe I have a permission issue
<Moopere> you know, I found kde 3.4.1 had some bugs - its worth upgrading to 3.4.2, is much better
<_stefan> but dont know to solve this
<_stefan> should I try kde 3.4.2?
<Moopere> I would - fixes a few multimedia problems too
<_stefan> and my problom flying away?
<Moopere> maybe, maybe not.  I'm not having printing problems here, and I have upgraded to 3.4.2 a long time ago
<Moopere> can't remember if I had some printing issues under 3.4.1
<Moopere> I had some problems with kaffeine and amarok which is why I upgraded
<_stefan> but there must be a solution now
<_stefan> I want to solve such problems
<_stefan> I have here now kde 3.4.0
<_stefan> is there something knowing about this release?
<_stefan> and printing issues?
<_stefan> Why is kprint not found in console?
<_stefan> can you enter kprint? and is it found?
<OculusAquilae> rem_: i had 50 a day last week
<Moopere> #_stefan under breezy, which is what I'm booted into now, there seems to be no kprint, but there is kprinter
<Moopere> seems to work
<_stefan> ohhh, okay mistake by me
<_stefan> kprinter runs
<Moopere> :)
<ztonzy> oh no
<ztonzy> spam again
<_stefan> but  in kcontrol under the printer section I cant reboot the cupsd
<_stefan> it crashes immidiatily the daemon
<_stefan> and says that there is no running cups
<_stefan> I can start cups again by hand in console
<_stefan> with nmap I see port 631
<_stefan> but rebooting or configuring in kcontrol chrashes the daemon
<_stefan> nmap again- no port 631
<_stefan> in console I see "unauthorized..."
<_stefan> Im working as root
<_stefan> so I dont understand this issue
<Moopere> root access disabled for cups in ubuntu i think
<Moopere> or was that admin only?  i cannot remember
<Moopere> try log in as normal user
<_stefan> I tried - the same . connection not allowed
<Moopere> anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog?
<Angel-SL> _stefan: can i PM?
<Moopere> how about /var/log/cups/error_log
<_stefan> angel yes, why not?
<_stefan> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_stefan> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<_stefan> <head>
<_stefan> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<_stefan> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<_stefan> </head>
<_stefan> <body>
<_stefan> <pre>
<_stefan> StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Keine Berechtigung.</pre></body>
<_stefan> </html>
<_stefan> in error log is 
<_stefan> ups , soory
<_stefan> StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address - no permission
<Moopere> hmm
<_stefan> for the address should there a IP-Address?
<Moopere> I don't know - sounds like a cups error, not really a kde one.  Perhaps there are suggestions at the cups home page?
<_stefan> In log : 7f000001:631
<Moopere> #_stefan Yes, I would have thought an Ip address....this error looks like a real bug,.,,maybe
<_stefan> It seems there should be an IP
<_stefan> ohhhh.....
<Moopere> have you tried a google search on that error?
<_stefan> no, till now
<Moopere> #_stefan I'm googling now - seems like a common problem
<_stefan> yes
<_stefan> but not a solution for it
<_stefan> may I should try to compile the latest cups release?
<_stefan> I reinstalled all cups relevant things but this give not the solution
<_stefan> can you have a look to your cups error log?
<_stefan> do you have similar addresses?
<_stefan> or a IP?
<_stefan> only a idea
<_stefan> I get ma ip Addrss over dhcp
<_stefan> ccould this cause this error or I have to edit a static IP?
<_stefan> hmm I ll try
<ManLord> anyone know of a good text based or visual html editor?
<troy> how do I find out the kernel compiler version?
<libben> thinking of reinstall hooray, breezy is a bit of a huzzle
<libben> whats the eta on breezy?
<libben> months?
<foodcoman> I thought I saw something about the middle of next month.
<foodcoman> Not sure if that included Kubuntu.
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: kubuntu came out minutes after ubuntu with hoary, because they were ready first ;)
<foodcoman> hahaha, awesome
<Bambi_BOFH> it was funny sitting here waiting for the anouncement in ubuntu
<libben> so when is breezy out with that understating?
<foodcoman> I thought I saw the 13th of 15th.
<Bambi_BOFH> all i know is next month. i think mid next tmonth
<foodcoman> or
<nicktastic> Hi, I just insalled kubuntu-desktop. On logging in to KDE for the first time via kdm, I have a big "Volume" dialog that has a progress bar/slider at 0%, and I can't figure out how to make it go away. Can anyone shed some light...?
<nicktastic> Screenshot here: http://pathic.ath.cx/~nick/snap.png
<Bambi_BOFH> i cant help sorry
<foodcoman> Anyone here in the us with a breezy source list they would be willing to message me!
<seth_k> nicktastic, do you have volume controls on your keyboard?
<seth_k> foodcoman, coming your way now
<foodcoman> Thanks seth
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: repositries?
<foodcoman> yeah
<Bambi_BOFH> ah set by the look :)
<foodcoman> I got errors in mine.
<nicktastic> seth_k: Fn+PgUp/PgDown
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: write it by hand a few times you work out how to fix errors :)
<foodcoman> bwuahaha
<foodcoman> I tried the old find hoary replace with breezy.
<foodcoman> One of them barks at me.
<seth_k> sent, foodcoman 
<seth_k> nicktastic, that's the dialog that appears on my laptop when I press my volume keys. What happens if you try pressing yours?
<nicktastic> seth_k: Nothing
<foodcoman> Thanks a million seth_k 
<seth_k> np foodcoman 
<seth_k> nicktastic, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com is your next step :)
<libben> im thinking of getting down to hooray again.
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: which repo didnt work?
<seth_k> laptop buttons are one of the big pushes for Breezy, so they'll be glad for the bug
<nicktastic> Wonderful :(
<foodcoman> breezy-updates packages
<foodcoman> Sorry have to read from a KVM switch
<Bambi_BOFH> dont think breezy-updates exists does it?
<foodcoman> Cant paste
<Bambi_BOFH> lol
<Bambi_BOFH> nah , its cool
<foodcoman> Yeah I am sure.
<foodcoman> the 404 http message was my first clue!  =D
* foodcoman is a goof
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: nah, all good. iirc there is no breezy-updates because breezy is always being up dated anyway
<Bambi_BOFH> ill just check my list
<nicktastic> Is there a way to disable support for laptop buttons?
<Bambi_BOFH> i have breezy updates actualy :o
<seth_k> yes, breezy-updates exists
<seth_k> but is empty
<Bambi_BOFH> ah right
<Bambi_BOFH> but it shouldnt error like that :/
<Bambi_BOFH> mine dont at any rate
* Bambi_BOFH hugs custom sources.list
<foodcoman> I know typically that a reboot is not needed after updates!  However would it be true that they will not take effect in some cases until after a reboot?
<Bambi_BOFH> yes. in some cases
<foodcoman> KDE Xorg Kernel
<Bambi_BOFH> kernel stuff should be rebooted, but not sure if thats kdes kernel 
<Bambi_BOFH> that your talking about
<nicktastic> The only updates that should require a reboot, afaik, are kernel updates
<Bambi_BOFH> require is the keyword. often its easyer to reboot then fsk around doing other tweaks if they dont aplly right
<Bambi_BOFH> *gasp* i almost have 10k emails on my ISPs imap server :o
<foodcoman> gonna take a week to update Hoary to breezy from the looks of it.
<foodcoman> Hope dist-upgrade gets all the ones it said it couldnt update.
<libben> thinking of going back to hooray, 
<Bambi_BOFH> thers 443 packages for a basic hoary -> breezy upgrade
<Bambi_BOFH> libben: thts a reinstall
<ManLord> anyone know of a good text based or visual html editor?
<ManLord> preferrably for KDE
<foodcoman> I figure if it blows appart, I will be able to hobble until breezy releases next month.
<libben> Bambi_BOFH:  i know. but i miss a resp like extras that existed for hooray.
<stefano> hi
<JakubS> Riddell: are you going to update kdenetwork anytime soon?
<stefano> i need help =)
<Bambi_BOFH> libben: use hoary extras
<Bambi_BOFH> ManLord: kate does, quanta?
<libben> how is that gonna inflict when i update to the released breezy?
<Bambi_BOFH> hi stefano
<stefano> i tried to edit the xorg.conf but i cant go higher than 1280x1024 with the resolution
<stefano> hi bambi
<stefano> i thing xorg.conf is correct
<stefano> but kde does not let me chose a higher res.
<Bambi_BOFH> libben: depends what you change, but i dont know tbh
<stefano> (just installed the nvidia driver)
<ManLord> Bambi_BOFH: do you know of any that have things like auto completion? like add the last tag...
<Riddell> JakubS: for what?
<nicktastic> Disabling kmilo in System Settings -> KDE Components -> Service Manager fixed my problem
<Bambi_BOFH> ManLord: quanta might, kdevelop is full on for html, but probably does that stuff. not realy sure
<stefano> does any1 now how to fix the x thing?
<JakubS> Riddell: you could re-enable compilation of kdenetwork/dnssd/ after kdnssd-avahi gets packaged
<Bambi_BOFH> stefano: kde and x problems are not something im familar with
<JakubS> this was last thing i tested and it works ok
<stefano> ok, no problem. but this is really bad
<Riddell> JakubS: it's a new feature so I'd need to talk to the powers that be, I suspect it's too late for breezy alas
<stefano> i have expierienced teh same with suse. 
<stefano> but the problems came by installing nvidia drivers
<Bambi_BOFH> stefano: did you install nvidias driver? or the one from the repostires?
<JakubS> i see
<stefano> i did it like i was told from ubuntuguide.org
<Riddell> JakubS: but definatly for right after breezy
<JakubS> ok then
<stefano> apt-get install nvidia-glx / nvidia-config and smt
<JakubS> even gnome-vfs is going to be ported to avahi :-)
<Riddell> JakubS: and we can't let them beat us
<Bambi_BOFH> stefano: is it a desktop or a laptop computer?
<stefano> its a desktop
<JakubS> Riddell: they are already beaten :-)
<Bambi_BOFH> im wondering if you ahv to do mode lines or something silly
<stefano> i have done such
<stefano> (what a term...)
<stefano> btw: i hate that there is no root
<stefano> Modes  "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Bambi_BOFH> stefano: you can turn it on if you want
* Bambi_BOFH doesnt mind tbh
<Riddell> JakubS: why is it just kdenetwork?  There's dnssd stuff in kdelibs isn't there?
<stefano> yes i read about, but sudo works fine. at the beginning, it really pissed me off
<foodcoman> Watching all the suff unpack to update (It will be a miracle if the machine functions)
<stefano> 	HorizSync	28-120
<stefano> 	VertRefresh	43-75
<stefano> also this
<JakubS> yes, and this stuff is replaced by kdnssd-avahi
<JakubS> (that from kdelibs)
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: why wont it?
<stefano> those two edits should be enough - but for some reason, i cant go to 1600x1200 :( damn
<Bambi_BOFH> stefano: well its not an x problem then. :(
<Bambi_BOFH> its a kde thing i expect
<foodcoman> I am sure it will, but when you work with Winblows for you job...........
<stefano> i also think its the nvidia trash
<JakubS> btw: avahi has currently 3 'native' applications and more than 10 from kde - you can say we hijacked it:-)
<stefano> but i need it to play doom, quake and similar
<Bambi_BOFH> stefano: yeh, sure
<stefano> =)
<Bambi_BOFH> :D
* Bambi_BOFH does CS: S
<Bambi_BOFH> when x works ;)
* JakubS just loves ut2004
<Bambi_BOFH> yeh, thats fun
<JakubS> even it is so stupid that it always starts on display :0
<JakubS> completely defeating 'user switching' feature from kde
<Bambi_BOFH> hm.?
<stefano> i think i'll call nvidia and i'll tell them how much they suck. almost as much as ati
* Bambi_BOFH hugs nvidia
<JakubS> hm? ati works just fine
<stefano> friend of the devil
<JakubS> until you enable composite
<Bambi_BOFH> lol stefano
<JakubS> then it looks really funny
<stefano> i dont know, some friend of mine told me how much they suck
<JakubS> oh, i heard it too lots of times
<dooglio> well, the latest binary drivers won't work with my laptop
<dooglio> so, i agree with stefano right now
<stefano> 'cause he's got an ati card and there is no support at all
<stefano> =)
<JakubS> so i was really surprised when installing drivers took 3 minutes and everything just worked
<dooglio> but my desktop is pretty happy
<stefano> k.. i have to arrange myself with f*cking 1280x1024.. i think i will set the font size to 2px or something.. :\
<G|Patrick> hi
<Bambi_BOFH> hi G|Patrick
<G|Patrick> ah someone notices me :D
<G|Patrick> have a strange problem
<stefano> hey patrick whats up
<G|Patrick> i use gnome and have the kde libs installed
<G|Patrick> now i try to use amarok within gnome
<G|Patrick> it starts, but there is no sound
<G|Patrick> any ideas what might wrong?
<stefano> there were these two guys in irc. one of em sayd "hey sweetheart, whats your name" - the other one replied "patrick"
<stefano> :D
<dooglio> G|Patrick: kde might be set up to use arts
<G|Patrick> urrrm no, thats not me
<dooglio> artsd, that is
<G|Patrick> ja i also tried different engines
<foodcoman> BTW  the preview install from scratch went well on this machine I am using.
<stefano> i know it wasnt you =)
<dooglio> what does gnome use? nasd? esd?
<JakubS> G|Patrick: gstreamer engine usually works
<JakubS> dooglio: definitely not nasd :-)
<dooglio> heh
<Bambi_BOFH> lol
<foodcoman> some some funky things like domain name not sticking for winblows compat.
<stefano> i've heard that XINE-Engine is way better
<G|Patrick> crap... synaptic still marks opera as defect
<G|Patrick> why that?
<G|Patrick> i am using it right now as u can see
<dooglio> what i'm thinking is that patrick might need to turn off artsd in the kde settings
<G|Patrick> :O
<G|Patrick> dooglio: i switched the engine IN amarok
<stefano> hey guys is there a place where i can download cd-covers and stuff for kubuntu?
<stefano> some artwork
<G|Patrick> cd-covers... are u crazy X-D
<foodcoman> kubuntu.org artwork.
<stefano> why patrick?
<G|Patrick> printlables ruin ur disc
<dooglio> G|Patrick: hrm
<G|Patrick> the only solution for this is litescribe :D
<foodcoman> I think its in the wiki's
<stefano> unfortunately i dont have a litescribe enabled dvdwriter :(
<stefano> ive heard about that technology a week after i bougth my dvd-writer
<stefano> but i will get a printer that can print on cd's this month
<G|Patrick> have u seen the screens of litescribe?
<foodcoman> stefano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<G|Patrick> i have to state, that they look much better in reallife
<foodcoman> got a url G|Patrick 
<stefano> thanks alot foodcoman
<foodcoman> stefano: De Nada
<stefano> as i thought.. but i hope that shipit will be availlable when breezy is finally done
<stefano> de nada what do you mean?
<stefano> ah
<stefano> lol
<stefano> np
<foodcoman> Spanish = For nothing!
<stefano> my brain switched to english
<G|Patrick> deutsch ist viel schner...
<stefano> and i am not from spain at all
* G|Patrick hides under the next table
<stefano> stimmt but not here, they go nuts if we mix the languages
<foodcoman> Me neither.  Just trying to keep up with the bi-linguals and failing here.
<foodcoman> =)
<stefano> or with the tri-linguals
<foodcoman> or with the speak many words of many peoples!
<foodcoman> =)
<stefano> =D
<G|Patrick> i try to be honest, but from the speach melodic english sounds as if the people are barfing :(
<stefano> i think english is really kewl
<Bambi_BOFH> heh. fight!
<stefano> go hug ati =D
<G|Patrick> all the words come out deep of the troat :(
<Bambi_BOFH> lol stefano
<G|Patrick> japanese sounds like rap
<G|Patrick> italian like music
<foodcoman> I like my girls that way.  Deep in the throat.
<foodcoman> =)
<Bambi_BOFH> o_0
<Bambi_BOFH> wow
<G|Patrick> and french a little arrogant
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: lol.
<stefano> omg
<stefano> the whole girl?
<Bambi_BOFH> rofl
<stefano> in your throat?
<stefano> =D
<G|Patrick> lol
<foodcoman> I am speaking purely from a liguistics standpoint.
<libben> how do i get my winxp to being able to boot up again thru grub?
<libben> i still have my xp hd in
<stefano> i know its easy
<stefano> just delete it and "dont worry, be happy"
<G|Patrick> back to linux questions: where is the button to display defect packages?
<stefano> say bye bye to teh evil empire
<G|Patrick> lol...
<stefano> its in front of your computer
<stefano> captioed with "power" or something
<G|Patrick> look the grub index
<stefano> captioned
<stefano> damn word
<Bambi_BOFH>  libben. look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<foodcoman> Is defect packages a function of Apt?
<Bambi_BOFH> there is an example window sentry there
<Bambi_BOFH> 'defect'?
<G|Patrick> i start synaptic and it says i should enable the view of defect packages
<Bambi_BOFH> its called 'custom' or something mode
<G|Patrick> damaged...
<stefano> today at IT-Class: Me: "Do you now how to give your machine way more Power?" Some guy: "tell my" Me: (the keyboard of his machine had acpi buttons (Power, Sleep, Wake):  "Just press the POWER BUTTON".. 
<G|Patrick> sorry 
<stefano> and this idiot does it
<stefano> :\
<G|Patrick> the menues here are mixed up
<G|Patrick> partly german
<G|Patrick> partly english
<G|Patrick> its a little confusing... 
<G|Patrick> to be optimistic
<G|Patrick> :/
<stefano> patrick
<stefano> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-de
<stefano> should fix it
<stefano> i'll go get some food 
<stefano> later
<foodcoman> Maybe by clicking custom button then broken from the list????
<G|Patrick> stefano: i use gnome
<foodcoman> G|Patrick: Not sure if thats what they mean
<Bambi_BOFH> sudo apt-get -f install
<Bambi_BOFH> --fix-install
<Bambi_BOFH> ?
<G|Patrick> i use gnome and synaptic
<G|Patrick> why would a kde language file help me, to localize a gnome application?
<Bambi_BOFH> G|Patrick: then use a terminal .
<G|Patrick> no
<G|Patrick> i need to figure out WHY i cant see the damaged package
<foodcoman> G|Patrick: Under KDE Synaptic has a custom button lower left and a Broken option.
<G|Patrick> aaah
<G|Patrick> found :)
<G|Patrick> thx
<G|Patrick> ah... it says opera is in conflict with elder libraries
<G|Patrick> i guess i reinstall that first
<G|Patrick> brb
<G|Patrick> should i use static or shared debs with ubuntu?
<Bambi_BOFH> imo go static
<G|Patrick> opera-static_8.10-20050728.1-qt_en_i386.deb   <-- that one?
<Bambi_BOFH> is there a gtk version?
<Bambi_BOFH> not qt?
<G|Patrick> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/8.10-Preview-2/1275-20050728-P2BT/intel-linux/en/
<mushtaq> hi is there anyone using qemu here ? 
<foodcoman> Broadband rocks.... Dont know how dialup peeps even deal with it anymore.
<foodcoman> Opera 8 kinda added too much bling bling for me.  I liked 7 with some mods to the config files.
<G|Patrick> i like it... although i have to admid, that they have spend too much time working on the core
<G|Patrick> their m2 applications fall back too much
<G|Patrick> no pgp, bad imap
<G|Patrick> no pim
<G|Patrick> whatever :(
<foodcoman> I have always used it for a browser only.... I liked hidden tabs, and killing the transfer popup.
<G|Patrick> i am too used to it ;)
<foodcoman> Also did not like the document or window history on the menu... Always killed that.
* mornfall reappears
<mornfall> anyone with feedback about adept? :-)
<foodcoman> My ssh shell hasnt died during a hoary -> breezy upgrade.
<mornfall> foodcoman: why would it?
<Bambi_BOFH> foodcoman: it will
<foodcoman> I sure wish they would add support in the kernel for my hauppauge PVR-350 by default.
<mornfall> Bambi_BOFH: what kind of bofh you are?
<jjesse> mornfall: changes in ssh package will cause it to be upgraded and stop the service
<G|Patrick> be back soon
<jjesse> which will dorp the ssh connection
<jjesse> that happened to me
<mornfall> jjesse: restarting sshd didn't take down sessions last time i checked
<mornfall> unless this is different from debian
<Bambi_BOFH> mornfall: a soon-to-be-without-lusers-to-deal-with type
<jjesse> mornfall: then something else cuases it to drop 
<JakubS> mornfall: it is not different
<foodcoman> during upgrade it restared ssh but left my session, now I am in the dist-upgrade phase.
<mornfall> jjesse: if network restarts and you were on dhcp, it could
<mornfall> JakubS: i have machines i always upgrade over ssh, never dropped connection on me
<JakubS> yup
<mornfall> but network shouldn't restart
<foodcoman> I will settle this.  Soon.
<foodcoman> =)
<JakubS> it is kinda nice that you can upgrade ssh over ssh
<mornfall> JakubS: kinda mandatory ;-)
<foodcoman> Done,
<JakubS> only if you upgrade glibc ssh may start behaving weird (because of nss)
<mornfall> JakubS: yeah, but it should always last until you can bring up another ssh session
<mornfall> one thing you can't do without losing network is kernel reboot -- sucks, doesn't it
<mornfall> s/reboot/upgrade/
* JakubS starts thinking about weird kexec or xen tricks
<mornfall> JakubS: xen is useless in this regard
<Bambi_BOFH> night all :S sleep is setting in
<foodcoman> This is the only hiccups through the whole think.
<mornfall> JakubS: you will at some point need to upgrade the driver kernel
<foodcoman> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<foodcoman>   libmp4v2-0
<foodcoman> The following packages have been kept back:
<foodcoman>   libflash-mozplugin
<foodcoman> Not bad.
<JakubS> mornfall: if you had two virtual machines you could use one of them to mess with make changes on disk belonging to second one
<foodcoman> Rebooting to see what I have.
<JakubS> so even if upgrade fails and second 'machine' fails to boot you can fix it
<mornfall> JakubS: the thing is, the xen monitor and the domain0 kernel need upgrades too
<mornfall> JakubS: and you can't replace running domain0 with another
<JakubS> then there is nothing you can do
<JakubS> but i guess domain0 kernel is minimalistic enough to not require upgrade too often
<mornfall> JakubS: kexec would help though... if it wokred :)
<JakubS> it still cuts network connections
<mornfall> ah, right
<JakubS> like soft reboot
<mornfall> well, i think you could swap microkernel at runtime
<mornfall> (by booting up the second first, handing servers over and shutting down the first)
<_JakubS> hm, l4/linux?
<mornfall> maybe, but upgrading the linux part will bring network down again... but upgrading the network server in microkernel will bring network down too, i suppose
* [ITA] MisterX is away: TV
<mornfall> ubotu: lart [ITA] MisterX|Awa 
* ubotu --purges [ITA] MisterX|Awa
<G|Patrick> re
<foodcoman> Upgrade broke my VNC connection.
<foodcoman> Cant find fonts dir to load font server fails to load crappola.
<stefano> yo
<mornfall> i wouldn't trust vnc to do upgrades over it :-)
<foodcoman> i used ssh to upgrade.  After hoary -> breezy my tightvncserver will not load because of a font issue.
<foodcoman> Seems related to libmp4v2-0 not upgrading.
<seth_k> nah
<seth_k> you need the VNC driver
<seth_k> modularization of X added it in a separate package
<foodcoman> I have errors when I run sudo apt-get -f install around libmp4v2-0
<seth_k> er scratch that, that's for vmware
<foodcoman> I will remove the packages when I get home and reinstall them.
<seth_k> methinks just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if it can pick the fonts back up
<seth_k> mp4 = audio library, has nothing to do with fonts or VNC
<foodcoman> haha, well I guess I dont know what I am talking about....Which is more often than not....    =)
<foodcoman> admittal is the fist steps to recovery.
<G|Patrick> help? 
<G|Patrick> ubuntu-desktop:
<G|Patrick>  Depends: readahead-list  but it is not installable
<G|Patrick> what can i do now?
<Bambi_BOFH> try updating from th emaster servers, make sure your lists up to date, other
<G|Patrick> master servers?
<Bambi_BOFH> archive.ubuntu.com, not cc.archive.ubuntu.com (cc is country code)
<G|Patrick> deb archive.ubuntu.com ???
<G|Patrick> or what do u mean?
<G|Patrick> adding it to the repesortories?
<Bambi_BOFH> G|Patrick: change your existing repostries to point there instead
<_dominik> hi what must i install to install a app via configure make make install ? (new installed kubuntu)
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone here know how I can add the licences in kdevelop for breezy ?
<_dominik> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!            ??? what does it mean?
<tech> is kubuntu secure? i have a default installation that is updated with apt-get upgrade all the time.. and i wonder if i should take the risk to give someone a shell account..
<Bambi_BOFH> who is the 'someone', and what sort of account?
<Bambi_BOFH> it should be reasonably safe out of hte box
<tech> Bambi_BOFH, some elite script kiddie which in my expirience manages to root machines a lot.. a normal shell account
<G|Patrick> ah
<seth_k> _dominik, you need the x devel headers
<G|Patrick> i disabled any thing but the breezy sources and now it finds everything :D
<Bambi_BOFH> tech: i would not... but your call
<seth_k> _dominik, easiest would probably be "sudo apt-get install kde-devel"
<_dominik> thx
<_dominik> there isnt a package called kde-devel?
<seth_k> |exec|, it is in universe
<seth_k> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (The K Desktop Environment (development files)), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:42ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<nicktastic> Anyone else having display problems with emacs when using translucency?
<|exec|> ? but apt-get doesnt find it? can i take kdebase-dev ?
<seth_k> |exec|, you haven't added the universe repositories
<seth_k> ubotu tell |exec| about repositories
<|exec|> what are the universe repositories?
<Bambi_BOFH> night all
<seth_k> |exec|, check ubotu's message to you
<|exec|> yeah i have
<seth_k> so click the link and follow the directions for adding the universe repos
<seth_k> or here, let me find exactly what package you need
<seth_k> kdebase-dev may be enough
<seth_k> one sec :)
<seth_k> yeah, go ahead and try kdebase-dev first
<seth_k> I think that has X includes
<seth_k> and that seems to be all you need
<foodcoman> Seth, may I dcc you a apt error message, My one and only after the breezy upgrade?
<seth_k> sure
<foodcoman> seth_k|away: Rules.
<seth_k|away> haha
<foodcoman> Leet
* mornfall wonders whom else to prod about testing adept
<libben> anyone can help me install the newest java?
<libben> Linux (self-extracting file) this one or the RPM one ?
<foodcoman> libben: if you are in the directory try ./filename for the executable assuming is have execution rights.
<foodcoman> For the RPM you would have to use the alien command to make it a .deb
<libben> alien aint good for it..
<libben> it fucks it up
<foodcoman> I am sure the rpm is for another distro.
<libben> and nalioth and his dog helped me earlier, 3 days ago... and it worked flawless.
<foodcoman> hehehe
<foodcoman> Good dog!
<foodcoman> =)
<foodcoman> I have not installed the latest Jave.
<foodcoman> Jave.
<foodcoman> Java
<foodcoman> grrr.
<libben> well, nalioth is a good one to have on ur side when doing things like this.
<libben> to bad his asleep
<foodcoman> Any luck with the Ubuntuguide on that?
<foodcoman> Yeah him and seth rock.
<foodcoman> Maybe you will be there soon.  Then I can ask you!   =)
<libben> well, im aiming to go an syslinux course... in a year or two... but ive allways been fashinated by linux since i tried redhat 5.1
<foodcoman> My first was slackware from about 1991
<libben> when did u try it? 
<libben> same year? 
<dominik> hi
<dominik> what can i do when my firefox menu-fontsize (e.g. file, edit,etc.) is to small ?
<Aapzak> good evening room
<[Relic] > kynaptic says gcc 3.4 is installed but I can't seem to find a gcc file anywhere on the HD  I did find cc1 and cc1plus but I couldn't seem to access those either
<regeya> somenoe give me a good excuse to reinstall kubuntu-desktop.
<regeya> gnome is still, um, competent.
<[Relic] > you are bored  :)
<regeya> heh
<regeya> my ubuntu box is at home (I'm at work, and the day is slow.)
<[Relic] > sounds good enough to me
<regeya> I'd have to fire up apt-zip when I get home, and download it at home.
<regeya> or something.
<regeya> so
<[Relic] > no remote access so you can do it while at work?
<regeya> what's changed in kde in recent months
<Aapzak> for the real bored under us, install Gentoo, hours of fun :)
<regeya> no, I live in the country so the box is on blazing-fast dialup
<[Relic] > no clue this is only my second attempt at a linux install  :)
<[Relic] > and if I can't figure out how to compile things it will be short lived
<|exec|> http://www.picsup.net/img.php/604b6a86d2b005d80d6b7567f370edc1.png  screenshot of my problem
<Aapzak> B
<[Relic] > no wonder I can't find gcc someone was silly and named it gcc-3.4
<spiral> [Relic] : breezy ?
<[Relic] > nope
<[Relic] > geez, haven't done this much typing since I used an apple IIe
* [ITA] MisterX|Awa is away: Getting a life
<NamShubX> Hi
<CWiesen> hi, quick question. googling for "wacom linux" reveals that "J Riddell fixed the debian packages for Kubuntu" and I can actually see that the "wacom" module gets loaded. But what else is necessary? I dont quite get it from linuxwacom what to do. Is it jsut that I need to add a InputDevice section to xorg? /proc/bus/input/devices shows that it's Phys=usb-0000:00:10.3-1/input0
<NamShubX> Im trying to set up mythtv on kubuntu and having lots of trouble
<NamShubX> it says it cannot connect to the database as user mythtv... but if I try with commandline it works fine
<CWiesen> anybody intimate with wacom tablets? :)
<lonewolff> does anyone know how to have sound come out of only headpones on an imac under linux?
<jornstianl> uhm.. where should I go to get some assistance with setting up kubuntu with a wireless network?
<Tm_T> your problem is?
<Tm_T> have you checked (k)ubuntu forums, faqs and howtos?
<jornstianl> ie: i've got a functional wlan, kubuntu recognises the atheros card just fine, the KWiFiManager finds the card and when I manually specify the ssid, I get a signal [if I don't, or use ANy as ssid, it doesn't show up when I click 'scan for network'] ...
<jornstianl> but it doesn't find the mac of the AP or recieve a ip
<jornstianl> :(
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> repeat: have you checked (k)ubuntu forums, faqs and howtos?
<Tm_T> I don't know a thiong about wlan 
<Tm_T> s/thiong/thing
<jornstianl> yes, I've been searching and looking
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> that's all I can help atm
<Tm_T> sorry :/
<jornstianl> the statistics window shows that I've got a good signal :(
<jornstianl> the network interface toolbox thingie shows ath0 as disabled...
<jornstianl> but that's sorta strange, as the wireless monitor's showing a good signal
<jornstianl> anyways, I've tried entering admin mode at the network thingie, but i'm unable of getting any buttons enabled...
<jornstianl> when I enter the root pwd it goes right back to all buttons disabled, without gving any error messages
<Tm_T> hum, in kcontrol?
<Tm_T> tried "kdesu kcontrol" ?
<Tm_T> or something like that
<jornstianl> will do
<jornstianl> one sec
<jornstianl> well, that worked, as far as to getting the applet enabled...
<jornstianl> but as soon as I try to enable it, it goes right back to disabled
<jornstianl> :(
<SpudULike> I would like some help with resolveconf.  I can't figure out what I should provide for the IFACE perameter.  I need to manually add some nameservers.
<SpudULike> On a different subject, I want to create a new, seperate,  partition that will contain /home.  How do I move the link for /home from the current / directory to this new partition?
<SpudULike> Maybe move is the wrong word. How do I unmount the current /home, which is in the same partition as the / directory, so I can remount it to point to the new partition?
<zorba64> SpudULike: if /home is on the same partition as / you cant
<zorba64> SpudULike: make a new partition, call it whatever...copy your data over to it
<zorba64> SpudULike: unmount it then change /etc/fstab to point to the new partition as /home and then reboot
<SpudULike> There is no entry for /home in fstab. Does this mean I'm out of luck?
<zorba64> SpudULike: no, you have to make one
<SpudULike> zorba64: OK, I will try that.
<nalioth> SpudULike: you're never out of luck with linux
<SpudULike> I made the fatal mistake with this, my first, Kubuntu install of NOT making a seperate /home partition.
<zorba64> SpudULike: see http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2162 use mine for some tips
<SpudULike> Any thoughts on resolvconf?
<zorba64> SpudULike: not fatal at all, easy to fix
<SpudULike> OK,  not fatal, but would have saved some faffing about.
<zorba64> SpudULike: not on resolve.conf, I just have one line :nameserver 10.0.0.2 which is my adsl router
<SpudULike> The DNS problem really has me confused.  I don't quite know what nameserver is being used to resolve addresses at the moment, the secret seems to be locked away in my router somewhere.  I can reslove things like google but not the ubuntu archives.
<nalioth> SpudULike: not a fatal mistake. i dont have a seperate /home partition
<SpudULike> Gotta go.  Thanks for the info on /home.
<ttyS0> i was trying to start partition magic after reboot from CD but it says smth like "Error; Can't read partition labels". I've already set labels with `tune2fs` but it's still has that error. anybody knows waht to do? :)
<Tm_T> use qtparted
<nalioth> or gparted (or if you're hardcore, just parted)
<ttyS0> i've tried but it shows wrong disc info & i don't want to lose data
<ttyS0> f.e. it show /dev/hda5 as /dev/hda8
<ttyS0> etc.
<nalioth> ttyS0: sounds like you need to thoroughly audit your box and backup your data
<ttyS0> i see. thank you.
<ttyS0> oh. i remembered that i had one more trouble. my isp uses pap-authentication and has callback function aswell. i've tried to dial its pool but after authentication it didn't want to disconnect & wait for call and just started pppd (i'm talking about kppp, of course). any advices?
<nalioth> ttyS0: i'm sorry, i have no experience with ppp or any other authentication routines
<ttyS0> thanks anyway for help :) you're all great people :)
<nalioth> ttyS0: you might ask in #ubuntu
<ttyS0> nalioth, did it already but nobody answered me
<nalioth> ttyS0: the knowledge comes and goes in #ubuntu. your answer IS there, just not now
<ttyS0> oh.clearly for me
<March-RX8> hello
<nalioth> howdy
<March-RX8> could someone help me?
<nalioth> March-RX8: if you ask a question
<March-RX8> ok
<March-RX8> i hav a ibook g3 running kubuntu
<March-RX8> i want to switch it into a mandriva for several reasons, but i dont know why but mandriva installation wont start
<March-RX8> is there a way to get and install rpms and convert the distro
<nalioth> March-RX8: are you holding the "c" key when the chime sounds?
<March-RX8> yes
<March-RX8> but it stops after i choose to instal from cdrom
<nalioth> March-RX8: is it a burnt mandriva disk?
<March-RX8> yes
<nalioth> check your md5 sums on your iso and cd
<March-RX8> what should i get?
<nalioth> use your terminal
<March-RX8> 00e3cc20c32de0276cd78a626884fe09  synthesis.hdlist.cz
<nalioth> March-RX8: i dont need it. compare it with the one at the download site you got the iso from
<March-RX8> is the same
<_stefan> Hello all :-)
<nalioth> March-RX8: is the cd md5'd correctly?
<nalioth> _stefan: howdy
<March-RX8> yes it is
<_stefan> I have a problem with gpg and kmail
<nalioth> _stefan: ask 
<_stefan> kgpg is running and okay
<_stefan> I have some mail accounts
<_stefan> now I want to load the correct key for the identity
<_stefan> I go to the kryptographie tab
<_stefan> and wnat to laod the key 
<_stefan> but all is emty
<_stefan> how can I get the keys to the identities?
<nalioth> _stefan: i am not familiar with kmail and gpg
<_stefan> may some other?
<nalioth> _stefan: you should see all the keys you have in kgpg
<nalioth> _stefan: ask in #ubuntu or #kde
<_stefan> okay
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> how can i change kdm theme ?
#kubuntu 2006-09-11
<firesuite_> no prob, had same question yesterday :)
<stephen> I am new to linux how do I enable RAID support in UBUNTU?
<Raul12> can i play avi with real player ???
<sui> Raul12: there are other players for avifiles
<Raul12> what r theeeey
<sui> Raul12: take a look at mplayer, gmplayer, kmplayer, xine-ui
<Raul12> i tried amarok but failed
<sui> Raul12: amarok is an audio-player
<sui> Raul12: not for videos
<Raul12> but i even cant play mp3 with that
<sui> Raul12: theres an ubuntuguide onine
<sui> Raul12: you said so, yes
<firesuite_> anyone know why firefox terminates when i go to yahoo.com ???
<sui> Raul12: i suppose you have to reinstall the codecs
<Raul12> ok i will do that
<Raul12> thanks
<sui> firesuite_: theres no answer without error
<firesuite_> no error message just terminates :(
<sui> firesuite_: i don't have to change my answer ;)
<Raul12> are their any defragmenting software for linux
<Raul12> or ubuntu
<MattyMatt> what is "save and quit" in vi?
<sui> Raul12: you don't need extra software. fsck is all you need
<firesuite_> hehe i know sui.. whats a good browser for dapper?
<sui> MattyMatt: :wq
<MattyMatt> ah : forgot the :
<sui> firesuite_: I prefer konqueror
<firesuite_> fair i'll try it some more
<Raul12> where do i get fsck
<sui> firesuite_: i think it's one of the most famous software for linux
<sui> Raul12: its already on your system
<Raul12> yea i found it
<Raul12> thx sui
<Raul12> ok guys thanks 4 all the help i am loggin out 4 2day but will be back 2morrow :)
<Raul12> ;)
<draik> Why is it that in winxp, if I attempt to copy a DVD, I have to leave my system alone until it's done or else there are issues, MAJOR lags, etc... but in kubuntu, I can copy a DVD, play music, be on Konversation and run a few widgets and still keep my processor under 40%?
<switch> i am having some trouble with unraring something, what is the CLI i thought it was : unrar-free -x filename.rar but this is not working
<sui> draik: linux is designed for those cases
<crimsun> switch: no. unrar.
<draik> sui, whatever it is, I'm happy :)
<sui> fine
<switch> crimsun: i have unrar-free
<crimsun> switch: unrar-free can't handle the newer rars; you need unrar for that.
<switch> crimsun: ok thanks
<milco> Player-x ?
<milco> was the one who told me to turn of the 'minimize zoom' effect right?
<sui> so, gn8 everyone
<milco> thanks a lot player-x for comming up with this solution
<milco> looks like its working, not 100% sure - time will tell (10min :P)
<switch> crimsun: thank i have it working now
<ltbarcly> hiya
<highneko> gl screensavers aren't working for me. At first only 40% of my screen would display the screensaver, but then I read something on google saying installing rss-glx would help. After installing that I don't see any screensaver! Please help.
<ltbarcly> I'm using kubuntu with fglrx and it is dog slow
<ltbarcly> does anyone know of any way to determine whether or not fglrx driver is working properly?
<StrudelNinja> Hi. I installed flash for firefox and I'm not getting any sound
<firesuite_> does anyone else have trouble opening yahoo.com in firefox??
<highneko> firesuite_: Why not use google?!
<firesuite_> i do but i use yahoo mail as well
<highneko> I'll check
<daniloc> me not
<firesuite_> yahoo.com causes firefox to close with no error message
<highneko> I had no problems with it just now.
<firesuite_> is it worth downloading the debugging tools? its 112mb and i have no idea who to use them
<StrudelNinja> Anyone? No one on the ubuntu forums helped at all
<highneko> StrudelNinja: Change your distro. ;)
* highneko runs
<StrudelNinja> huh
<highneko> StrudelNinja: It was a joke. x_x
<StrudelNinja> oh
<StrudelNinja> lol
<StrudelNinja> I've had that told to me before
<StrudelNinja> Sometimes I feel like getting windows again...
<daniloc> why?
<StrudelNinja> little things like this worked
<StrudelNinja> that, and I don't understand doing things in the command line
<daniloc> !seen asset
<ubotu> I last saw asset (n=tessa@adsl-68-124-17-239.dsl.lsan03.pacbell.net) 2d 3h 14m 30s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<StrudelNinja> that, and I miss playing games
<daniloc> what games ?
<Sanne> StrudelNinja: http://www.linux-gamers.net/ :)
<StrudelNinja> Day of Defeat and bf2
<StrudelNinja> I installed steam in wine but I'm an idiot with linux, and it definitely doesn't work
<StrudelNinja> and I still haven't gotten things like my side mouse buttons working after having kubuntu for 2 months
<StrudelNinja> and then a couple nights ago I was doing something and all my fonts in KDE apps are screwed up, but no one could help there so I have to squint when I check my mail
<highneko> StrudelNinja: You'll get used to it. I got my extra keyboard buttons working, but not mouse yet. Try googleing for "wine <gametitle>"
<StrudelNinja> I did, I did what several different results said to do with no luck
<StrudelNinja> that's my big problem. I find solutions that don't work for me
<highneko> StrudelNinja: Maby you have an old version of wine or something?
<StrudelNinja> No idea, I got it maybe two weeks ago. I wouldn't have any idea how to check
<linuxkid2> hey, can someone help me with something, no one on the forums will answer. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254135
<Marci> moin
<StrudelNinja> linuxkid2: they hate us Joshes
<Marci> hey
<linuxkid2> why, I don't know.
<linuxkid2> I've always got good help here.
<draik> !k9copy
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<highneko> What distributions use rpm files?
<draik> Red Hat
<highneko> mandrake I should try.
<highneko> obviously!
<linuxkid2> Red Hat, Mandriva, SuSE
<draik> Anyone here know the #channel for k9copy help?
<highneko> I knew of those. Any more? Thank you.
<linuxkid2> PCLinuxOS I think
<highneko> linuxkid2: What package format's your favorite?
<StrudelNinja> I haven't had any problem I've put in here or the forums fixed in a couple weeks, I've just sort of given up
<Marci> #fussball
<linuxkid2> I've only used deb and MyDSL, deb is better.
<linuxkid2> never done RPM, but heard only bad stories about it.
<highneko> Yea, I'm used to rpm. I should keep trying this deb thing.
<draik> Marci, what is that to? Nobody there
<Marci> sry, wanted to join this chan
<Marci> but I forgot the /join
<Marci> ^^
<linuxkid2> highneko: it's pretty simple. Adept aint so hot, but it's better than KPackage.
<linuxkid2> highneko: I use aptitude myself mostly.
<draik> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<draik> is there another app for copying DVDs?
<draik> k9Copy failed me
<linuxkid2> hey, can someone help me with something, no one on the forums will answer. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254135
<Marci> hey
<kiwiMark|iBook> Hey all
<Marzzi> hey
<kiwiMark|iBook> I have a friend who's decided to install Linux, but is still making decisions on which distribution.
<kiwiMark|iBook> I know next to zero about linux, so:
<kiwiMark|iBook> "ubuntu partitions the hard drive for you.. would it be safe to assube kubuntu does as well? "
<linuxkid2> yes
<highneko> It does kinda. Use gogole, and find pictures of the intallation process. I did that.
<linuxkid2> the program that installs ubuntu and kubuntu is almost the same.
<linuxkid2> if you want dual boot or separate home directory, you have to do it manually.
<highneko> kiwiMark|iBook: The new kubuntu has a nice gui installer. I would read about it first tho just incase.
<linuxkid2> directory=partition
<linuxkid2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254135 anybody looking at this?
<daniloc> how to install newest 1.5.0.6 firefox on linux
<daniloc> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<linuxkid2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254135 anybody looking at this?
<Sanne> linuxkid2: I'm sure if somebody knew, you would have been answered. You might have more luck at http://kubuntuforums.net, since this seems to be a kde issue.
<linuxkid2> K. This has been a big mystery.
<Sanne> linuxkid2: yeah, those things can be pretty frustrating.
<highneko> So people actually use gnome?!
<Sanne> highneko: lots do, so what?
<linuxkid2> Sanne: Is the KubuntuForums.net an official Canonical support site or just a side thing?
<Sanne> linuxkid2: it's linked from http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php, so I guess it's official, or at least it is 'known'.
<linuxkid2> ok
<draik> APT-GET help... I keep getting this error
<draik> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<draik>   k9copy: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-6.2) but it is not installable
<draik>           Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<draik> E: Broken packages
<draik> I tried to install kdelibs4, but it says that it was replaced with kdelibs4c2a and that is already installed and the latest version
<mirf> guys
<mirf> hi!
<mirf> for some reason when boot kubuntu live cd
<mirf> there is something wrong with my network connection, I get my IP assigned by DHCP no problems but cannot load anything from the internet
<mirf> this is only happening after I installed XP though
<LeeJunFan> mirf: try ping www.yahoo.com and see what IP address it says.
<notech> if you can ping by ip address but not by domain then it didn't pick up the dns
<mirf> I tried to ping google.com and got nothing iirc
<LeeJunFan> mirf: what IP address did it give you?
<LeeJunFan> for google
<mirf> no idea, not sure I got one
<LeeJunFan> try again. if you get 1.1.1.1 then you have a problem with router firmware.
<LeeJunFan> I've seen it quite a few times.
<mirf> when I ran kubuntu for the 1st time I got the internet no problems
<LeeJunFan> Apparently some routers (don't know why) don't like linux.
<mirf> my router is a linux box
<LeeJunFan> mirf: ah, okay.
<notech> a google ip is 72.14.207.99, try to ping that and google.com
<benkong2> hello all
<mirf> k I will try in a mo
<benkong2> I think I just borked my fresh kubuntu install trying to add kde 3.5.4
<benkong2> anyone familiar with a dependency problem with wlassistant and kdelibs-bin
<LeeJunFan> mirf: once you get it booted up open a konsole and type 'ip route show' to see that you have a default gateway set to that of your router, and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' to make sure namserver lines are set to what they should be.
<Marzzi> hey
<mirf> LeeJunFan,thanks man
<mirf> I'll be back soo
<mirf> n
<LeeJunFan> good luck.
<mirf> thanks
<linuxkid2> Sanne: Weird. KubuntuForums.net runs on Windows ISS 6
<linuxkid2> Sanne: Weird. KubuntuForums.net runs on Windows IIS 6
<linuxkid2> Darn keyboard
<Sanne> linuxkid2: iss lol :)
<linuxkid2> Why would a linux forum run on windows servers?
<Sanne> no idea
<notech> may be hosted for them
<linuxkid2> probably. should have paid closer attention to the hosting companies system.
<linuxkid2> what's the command for tracing packet routes?
<stoops> traceroute?
<linuxkid2> I tried that.
<notech> tracert maybe?
<linuxkid2> tracert is dos/windows. might work
<linuxkid2> still no go
<linuxkid2> !trace > linuxkid2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notech> try locate bin/trace
<linuxkid2> !route > linuxkid2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> this may be offtopic, or maybe not. i have a bank of three computers in one area of my home.... one running kubuntu dapper, another mepis 6.0 and the other xubuntu. the kubuntu box and the mepis box have wireless NICs... the xubuntu box does not. would there be anypossible way that the xubuntu box could access the internet via one of the other two PCs, so that i do not have to string an...
<jmichaelx> ...ethernet cable across the house?
<linuxkid2> I think there's bridging software available.
<linuxkid2> PS: That's not of topic.
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<linuxkid2> glad you think so
<linuxkid2> me too :-)
<Sanne> can't say anything against it either :)
<linuxkid2> !tracepath > linuxkid2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracepath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxkid2> jmichaelx: ya still there?
<Sanne> linuxkid2: if you're registered at freenode, you can /msg the bot: /msg ubotu my_question
<linuxkid2> I'm not registered :/
<firesuite_> hi does anyone else on here use Klamav ?
<linuxkid2> Why do you need an antivirus?
<Sanne> linuxkid2: maybe it works even so, just try :)
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: yeah, i am back, sorry
<firesuite_> the Klamav update package will not run using the wizard, it says no acceptable C compiler in $path, any ideas?
<linuxkid2> Sanne: hey, it worked!
<Marzzi> hey
<jmichaelx> bridging software, huh? would i need to install another NIC in of the two PCs that have wireless access?
<Sanne> linuxkid2: woot
<linuxkid2> probably
<jmichaelx> sounds like a project....
<jmichaelx> :-D
<linuxkid2> jmichaelx: is this what your trying to do? modem=>wlan-router=>wireless-pc=>wired-pc
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: yup, that is it , basically
<bubu1uk> firesuite: i got same error with Klamav
<linuxkid2> jmichaelx: you will need a wireless and a wired NIC in one of the wireless computers. And bridging/routing/gateway software.
<draik> is there another app that replaces k9copy?
<bubu1uk> firesuite: i think u might need c compiler installed. it might need some other package, dunno, didn't play with it
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: ok, i will have to somehow look into this. the two wireless PCs both have ethernet NICs that are not being used
<linuxkid2> that's good
<linuxkid2> now, all you need is software to handle the communications part.
<linuxkid2> which, I don't know. :(
<jmichaelx> well, i still appreciate the input. i will try to poke around on the forums. surely others have tried this
<linuxkid2> I know that I've wanted to know.
<linuxkid2> Never actually needed to though
<jmichaelx> sound like a person could even make a wireless laptop into a wired access point :-P
<firesuite_> so do you guys on here leave irc running all day ?
<jmichaelx> yeah, i am not sure i really NEED to, but i want to know how. i have way to many PCs going for just one guy
<claydoh> a lot do, others like me lurk :)
<abattoir> firesuite_: try installing build-essential
<linuxkid2> I've heard stuff using ad-hoc and wired computers as access points. but the other way around, that I've not actually seen.
<jmichaelx> too*
<firesuite_> abattoir, is it any good.. i like to run things from the console cuz i need to learn this stuff :)
<claydoh> there are *never* too many pc's for just one guy :)
<jmichaelx> LOL
<linuxkid2> here here
<claydoh> unless you are my wife, that is. then 1 is too many
<jmichaelx> i am glad to know that i am not alone:-d
<abattoir> firesuite_: it is a meta-package which installs the packages necessary for compiling basic software manually, and hence installs gcc, which is a C compiler, among other things
<abattoir> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<abattoir> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<abattoir> firesuite_:
<abattoir> firesuite_: ^^^
<jmichaelx> well, i am not married, otherwise i am sure that at least a few of my 6 PCs and 2 laptops would have to go.....
<abattoir> firesuite_: install that, and that error message'd go :)
<firesuite_> i see.. im taking a look right now.. i been a windows tech supp for 10 years.. gotta learn linux finally :)
<linuxkid2> Hey, just curiose, who uses konqueror, firefox/mozilla, or opera?
<Marzzi> hey
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: i use all of the above
<firesuite_> linuxkid - i use firefox now i fixed it
<nnn0> i use them :)
<linuxkid2> never actually used opera. konq and firefox, swiftfox actually.
<linuxkid2> nnn0: what do you use then, lynx?
<nnn0> h
<jmichaelx> opera is proprietary and all, but it is small and fast, and i still like it
<nnn0> i said i USE them
<_bender_> Ohh browser talk
<claydoh> mostly FF, but Konq a bit more lately
<_bender_> Prefer Opera here also
<nnn0> ff, opera and konq
<_bender_> Konq is a bit flakey at times imo when it comes to rendering some web pages
<nnn0> at least at this machine - it's plain kubuntu
<linuxkid2> nnn0: gotcha, sorry
<nnn0> np
<nnn0> nw i mean
<nnn0> :)
<linuxkid2> konq sucks at super-ajax stuff like Gmail and Writely. besides that, it's good.
<jmichaelx> i am using firefox & chatzilla at the moment
<nnn0> ff has been abit unstable, but when ff crash i switch to opera, when opera crash i go back to ff etc :D
<_bender_> jmichaelx: how is Chatzilla compared to Konver?
<linuxkid2> Opera does have the most out-of-the-box features.
<bubu1uk> and how is it compared to KVirc?
<nnn0> i use most ff when developing though - i love the extensions, like web developer and firebug etc
<jmichaelx> i have various uses for each browser lol..... i use opera and its 'wand' to store the passwords for all of my financial stuff
<linuxkid2> I tried chatzilla, on windows machine. honestly I prefer Irssi.
<_bender_> ah
<linuxkid2> I use Konversation mostly
<nnn0> i'm in Konversation now, but i use mostly xchat
<jmichaelx> _bender_: i am not sure.... this is only the second time i have used chatzilla. seems a little less responsive than konversation or xchat
<linuxkid2> jmichaelx: You could use a special KDE wallet and konqueror too.
<_bender_> Ah kk, thinking of giving it a go (been sticking mostly to Kubuntu default appies)
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: i didn't even know that
<linuxkid2> Just an alternative. I don't know how, but you can use special wallets.
<jmichaelx> i was running damn small linux-not on an old PC last night, and used chatzilla in seamonkey for the first time
<bubu1uk> firefox stores passwords too, doesn't it?
<jmichaelx> bubu1uk: yes
<linuxkid2> bubu1uk: ff passwords are in cleartext, I think.
<bubu1uk> lol, i think for storing them is personal preference. everyone uses what he likes
<linuxkid2> if not, they are easily find-outable.
<linuxkid2> bubu1uk: still, unencrypted passwords are bad.
<jmichaelx> the reason i use opera for  that is that when others are here, they seem to stick with firefox, and well, i like the wand thing
<bubu1uk> true, that's why i used wallet too.
<linuxkid2> I'm still wiping up a website mess from cleartext passwords
<jmichaelx> yeah, using those browsers to remember passwords is dangerous, but i do it due to cases of intense laziness and forgetfulness
<linuxkid2> usually if you have strong log in and wallet/wand passwords you should be ok.
<linuxkid2> besides konqueror, mozilla and opera, what other browsers are there?
<jmichaelx> lynks... dillo...
<bubu1uk> there is some other mozilla based
<bubu1uk> i think seamonkey.
<bubu1uk> not sure
<jmichaelx> seamonkey is just mozilla suite, renamed
<linuxkid2> yeah, like epiphany. but those fall under "mozilla" in my opinion
<bubu1uk> ahh, didnt know that
<linuxkid2> Mozilla foundation basically killed Mozilla suite, and SeaMonkey sprang from the ashes.
<jmichaelx> seamonkey = resurrected netscape
<linuxkid2> mmmhm
<linuxkid2> If I were on a Mac, I'd use Camino.
<linuxkid2> That's another Mozilla isn't it?
<jmichaelx> however, seamonkey is nice, imo
<bubu1uk> hmm, give it a search on adept. "browser" keyword
<bubu1uk> plenty of them
<linuxkid2> Tried it once. Pain installing extensions and themes.
<jmichaelx> some claim that seamonkey is easier on resources than ff, although i am not sure how that can be.
<linuxkid2> I'm ok, Just want to talk.
<linuxkid2> yeah, doesn't make sense
<linuxkid2> seamonkey = ff + t-bird + chatzilla
<linuxkid2> how that uses less RAM than ff i don't know.
<jmichaelx> my question exactly
<linuxkid2> forgot nvu. that's in seamonkey too.
<linuxkid2> I use swiftfox. ever tried that?
<jmichaelx> swiftfox is great.... except for the fact that it always asks to be default browser
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> swiftfox really is awesome
<linuxkid2> I told it to stop asking and it quite.
<linuxkid2> quit
<jmichaelx> ahhhh
<jmichaelx> i have tried to tell it to stop that, maybe i need to try again. not a big issue, though
<linuxkid2> Wish that there was a QT/KDE version of ff or gecko.
<flaccid_> whats FF made from again?
<linuxkid2> Regular FF is GTK+XUL.
<flaccid_> i mean for UI widgets
<flaccid_> ah yeah
<jmichaelx> i wish that konqueror could just use all of the mozilla plugins and extensions.... if it would do that , i would just stick with it
<linuxkid2> On Linux. Windows uses native widgets.
<flaccid_> it works well for gtk+
<linuxkid2> You can't use XUL extensions and themes in the like of K-Meleon, Camino, and Epiphany.
<linuxkid2> Only XUL+Gecko browsers do that.
<linuxkid2> Firefox & SeaMonkey
<flaccid_> i just use opera, firefox and konqueror
<linuxkid2> Haven't touched Opera yet, but SwiftFox and Konqueror fit the bill.
<flaccid> linuxkid2: what requirements do you have?
<jmichaelx> in damn small linux, there is a text only browser.... i forget what it is called. talk about lightening fast, lol
<linuxkid2> Oh, I have a DSL CD. netrick maybe?
<bubu1uk> jmichaelx: links?
<jmichaelx> netrik, that's it
<jmichaelx> i like it
<linuxkid2> no, it aint links or lynx
<jmichaelx> it's netrik
<linuxkid2> Everything in DSL is FAST FAST FAST.
<bubu1uk> yup
<draik> DSL, the OS or the internet?
<linuxkid2> flaccid: GMail, Writely, Google, Wikipedia. basic stuff.
<bubu1uk> Damn small linux
<linuxkid2> draik. OS
<draik> oic
<draik> I wanted to try it out once, but didn't get a chance
<jmichaelx> i love DSL.... and i downloaded the RC of DSL-N last night and made a dsl-n CD on a CD/RW.... it really rocks. can't wait until the stable version comes out
<linuxkid2> If you've got a spare USB-key. It's sweet to take on the road.
<jmichaelx> i have had DSL on a USB stick for months...
<draik> DSL like kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> draik: u can even download version that runs inside win or linux
<linuxkid2> no, mure like Xubuntu but even more stripped down.
<draik> stable?
<jmichaelx> way more stripped down
<bubu1uk> fits on 50 MB
<linuxkid2> the Qemu version is so slow. u need like 2.3 GHz to get an decent speed.
<bubu1uk> true, but i got it. lol
<flaccid> linuxkid2: i guess any modern desktop browser will suit
<bubu1uk> and dont really use it much that way
<mythril> is there any simple way to share my wireless connection with people who are wired in to my laptop?
<linuxkid2> we just had someone asking about htat.
<jmichaelx> i wonder what fluxbuntu will be like.... i am thinking it may be a little like DSL-N..... maybe a little larger, but same ide
<jmichaelx> idea*
<linuxkid2> oh, yeah, jmichaelx
<bubu1uk> but if u got no chance to install/boot cd it is usefull
<draik> but don't you also need a computer that can boot from USB?
<linuxkid2> Qemu is a good little VM>
<jmichaelx> mythril: i was asking a similar question a while ago
<linuxkid2> yeah. most from like 2002 onward will do that.
<linuxkid2> draik yeah. most from like 2002 onward will do that.
<bubu1uk> not mine laptop. :(
<draik> right
<jmichaelx> draik: with DSL, you can make a boot floppy that will make the PC boot te USB drive.... providing your PC still has a floppy drive
<mythril> jmichaelx: did you get an answer?
<draik> my laptop won't... it's ~2000
<linuxkid2> just hit and miss, really. make a boot floppy too just in case.
<draik> my desktop I put together can... it's only about 3 years old.. coming up soon
<bubu1uk> or put it on mini cd
<jmichaelx> mythril: well, i do not know how to do it, but.... i understand that with bridging software, it is possible.... you would need to look around in the forums
<linuxkid2> and use USB for data and MyDSL extensions. That's what I did. SWEET.
<bubu1uk> linuxkid2: yup
<jmichaelx> myDSL extensions are so great
<linuxkid2> Just curios. why are we talking about DSL on the Kubuntu channel? There's a DSL channel on this server somewhere.
<draik> DSL seems like my next project... get it, install it on my USB... what's a good size USB for DSL? I have a 256mb and a 1GB.
<linuxkid2> draik: 25 will do. it'll hold the system with another 200MB to go for data.
<draik> linuxkid, 25MB??? Really??? That name REALLY fits
<linuxkid2> no, 50
<jmichaelx> a 10 65MB USB stick is more than enough for DSL
<jmichaelx> $10
<linuxkid2> depends on the files you want to carry with the systeml
<jmichaelx> staples here in town has been selling 64MB usb sticks for $9.99
<linuxkid2> On the DSL and Puppy websites, they have plans for mini-pc's that run entirely on either IDE CompactFlash or USB
<jmichaelx> you may even be able to find cheaper ones
<draik> sweet
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: i think those are already reality
<linuxkid2> plans for building your own. you can buy them too. pre-built.
<linuxkid2> blueprints I should have said.
<draik> building your own what?
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: but...they are too expensive pre-built--- a 'damn small machine' is like $375
<linuxkid2> yeah. nuts.
<draik> Is there an alternative to k9copy? I keep getting issues when I ask it to write to my desktop
<linuxkid2> If you ever need to build web-kiosks/thin clients. DSL should be great.
<linuxkid2> No idea. No DVD burner on my system so haven't bothered.
<jmichaelx> i like my old P3s and P2s...... i have had a few given to me, and purchased a few for $25 - $35
<linuxkid2> My machine I have right now is P3 450Mhz, 319MB RAM, 13GM HD.
<linuxkid2> Gift from neighbor.
<notech> xdvdshrink
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: that is an awesome machine, in my opinion....
<bubu1uk> i got one with amd 2 ghz and 512 ram for 20
<linuxkid2> Dollars...?
<jmichaelx> WTF?
<notech> could just be not enough free space to write it to the desktop
<jmichaelx> how did you do that?
<bubu1uk> my friend allways buys new ones. that one was too old. lol
<jmichaelx> brb, gonna switch to konversation
<bubu1uk> not for me. my best server.
<linuxkid2> I got an old P1 32MB RAM at garage sale for $20
<bubu1uk> i have it in british pounds.
<bubu1uk> but still cheap
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: you have linux running on it??
<linuxkid2> Puppy
<jmichaelx> SWEET
<draik> notech, it's not on my desktop but on my 3rd HDD... it's 80GB... but has about 59GB available
<linuxkid2> Has more programs than DSL, honestly
<jmichaelx> i use my old machines more than my newer ones
<draik> notech, do you recommend of a place for xdvdshrink?
<jmichaelx> i have a P1 with 64MB that i may try to get going with DSL or puppy tonight
<linuxkid2> I just wish I had more processing power. My mom's computer is P3 Coppermine/Celeron 800Mhz. I've got more than twice it's memory though.
<notech> draik: dunno if kubuntu has it or not. could google for its site
<linuxkid2> try searching packages.ubuntu.com
<draik> just googled for it
<draik> WHOA!!!
<draik> where does k3b save it's images for burning?
<draik> I have 1% left
<draik> HDD space
<linuxkid2> hey, just really curiose, could I point K3b at /dev/hdc, by cd-rom, and have it access the file like an ISO image?
<linuxkid2> If I had a working burner :/
<draik> yup
<draik> should work that way
<linuxkid2> couldn't you do that, draik?
<abattoir> draik: /tmp...
<abattoir> draik: you can go change it in Settings->Configure K3b-Misc
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu2': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 498 MHz (998 bogomips), , RAM: 372/376MB, 110 proc's, 23.56h up
<jmichaelx> ok that is what i was after lol
<linuxkid2> jmichaelx: did you clone my PC or something? That's practically what I have?
<jmichaelx> LOL
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu2': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 498 MHz (998 bogomips), , RAM: 372/376MB, 109 proc's, 23.57h up
<jmichaelx> ok that second time was an accident, sorry
<linuxkid2> what'd you type to get that output?
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: just type'/sysinfo'
<surgy> hi
<abattoir> linuxkid2: /sysinfo... but pls. dont keep spamming :)
<linuxkid2> Sysinfo for 'josh-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 449 MHz (899 bogomips), , RAM: 310/313MB, 93 proc's, 2.22h up
<draik> I have no clue as to where I have any space left
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am sorry, i did not intend to do sysinfo twice like i did
<draik> abattoir, I have 100% use... 0 available
<abattoir> draik: 'df' in a konsole should help you with that
<abattoir> draik: then try deleting some stuff :P
<jmichaelx> linuxkid2: i think you have an awesome system....
<abattoir> jmichaelx: its ok :)
<draik> from where? I have no idea where the items that I was burning today went off to
<surgy> can someone help me with a few minor things i need to know how to set up?
<surgy> first off i need to set up my video card
<linuxkid2> I bought an IDE Zip100 drive at the DI a couple of weeks ago. should try installing that.
<abattoir> draik: see, if you are burning a local file, k3b uses /tmp/kde-<username>
<draik> I deleted everything that I could from /tmp
<draik> that didn't do anything
<surgy> anyone?
<abattoir> draik: was that the reason your HDD usage went to 100%?
<linuxkid2> anyone have a favorite coding editor? I'm thinking of either KATE, Vim, or Emacs/XEmacs.
<draik> I was burning DVDs
<abattoir> draik: what was the usage before that?
<draik> using k3b
<abattoir> surgy: what video card?
<draik> about 3.9GB available
<surgy> abattoir radeon 9250
<jmichaelx> i have had issues with K3b... i don't even try to use it anymore
<abattoir> draik: come on, an avg. DVD is 4.7G, please try to have atleast that much space left....
<abattoir> !ati > surgy
<linuxkid2> Anyone? Kate, Vim, or EMACS?
<draik> I was using my 3rd HDD
<draik> which also won't boot
<surgy> lol
<surgy> ubotu is awsome!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is awsome! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> thanks abattoir
<linuxkid2> lol
<deeo__> linuxkid2: i use vim and kdevelop, anjuta and monodevelop, too.
<bubu1uk> poor ubotu
<bubu1uk> bit confused
<draik> Now I have to find out where all those files were going off to
<bubu1uk> draik: how much space is /tmp taking?
<linuxkid2> k. I still have trouble with VIM. to many commands to bend my mind around. I'm too young to have ever used things like WordPerfect.
<surgy> how do i change my clock from 24 hour time to 12 hour time?
<jmichaelx> probably the main thing that i have had trouble doing since switching to linux, is ripping CDs to MP3s....... and i know i am a bad bad linux user for not using ogg
<draik> 28.0 KB
<linuxkid2> draik: any idea of the file type or extension that would have been made?
<bubu1uk> draik: and home?
<jmichaelx> i rip CDs right now with GRIP, and it works fine, but is mighty slow
<draik> nope. I just did a straight copy from what I have on my 2nd HDD
<abattoir> jmichaelx: let me show you the simplest way to rip cds... ever
<deeo__> d.d.
<deeo__> hehe
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i assume you have lame installed?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes
<surgy> dont i have to open the universal and multiversal repos?
<linuxkid2> The defualt KAudioCreator works for me, but I use ogg and don't have a portable Mp3 player.
<surgy> if so how?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: put a cd in, and in konqueror type audiocd:/
<draik> abattoir, home is 14.5GB
<abattoir> draik: ok, free up around 5GB there... your computer perfomance might also increase when you have more space :)
<bubu1uk> draik: check files in home dir, what is taking there so much space
<abattoir> draik: btw is /home and /tmp in diff. partitions?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: does audiocd:/ work?
<draik> nope, same partition
<abattoir> jmichaelx: or does it complain?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: just grabbed a CD
<abattoir> jmichaelx: aah ok
<bubu1uk> draik: dont forget to check hidden files as well
<bubu1uk> not sure if k3b doesnt use it's own folder in home dir
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no, it did not complain. AWESOME
<linuxkid2> Hey, that reminds me. I have this strange problem playing CDs. Using KsCD or XMMS, things play ok untill about 2 thirds through a track and then it stops.
<jmichaelx> abattoir: do i just copy those MP3 files to another folder?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: all you have to do is copy the mp3/ogg folder to wherever you want it
<abattoir> jmichaelx: yes
<jmichaelx> abattoir: that is the most awesome thing i have seen in ages
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you can finetune the settings in Kcontrol/systemsettings
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and copying might not be as fast as copying from a cd... because it is ripping too... but it isnt bad either
<linuxkid2> anyone know what the command to launch the KDE Control Center is. Not the Kubuntu System Settings panel, KDE Control Center.
<draik> what exactly am I looking for?
<abattoir> linuxkid2: kcontrol
<linuxkid2> duh *:|
<jmichaelx> abattoir: all i can say is thanks for showing me this. i can't believe i had not seen this before
<bubu1uk> draik: get rid of stuff u dont need. and free up space
<draik> What would happen if I were to copy my partition to my 3rd HDD and then copy it back when I partition it with more space?
<naegling23> is it possible to share a folder over my network.....with a windows pc?
<linuxkid2> yeah, but it's a pain. :(
<bubu1uk> naegling23: yes, with samba
<abattoir> jmichaelx: the thing is there are a no. of brilliant features like this... but no one knows about them...
<bubu1uk> abattoir: true
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i wanted to put this up in the wiki... but currently i'm not at home, and have no cds w/ me
<jmichaelx> abattoir: that feature is brilliant without a doubt!
<linuxkid2> we should all read up on the KIO-Slaves portion of the Konqueror manual.
<abattoir> jmichaelx: maybe you could help me when you are free and grab a few screenshots ;)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i would like to try to do that
<raul> hi
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, i have to go now though, i'll see if you are there when i get back... and i'll ping you, thanks :)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i will try to get back with you on that and maybe try to get it done through a few evenings this week
<jmichaelx> abattoir: thanks to you , too
<bubu1uk> oh, btw, how do i run swat to configure samba in konqueror?
<surgy> can some one help me in pm please?
<bubu1uk> surgy: and problem is?
<naegling23> so I can share a folder under linux using samba, but basically, it wont be easy
<surgy> when i entered "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" i get the error "E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules"
<bubu1uk> naegling23: thing that wont be easy is to setup samba
<naegling23> yea, I was hoping for like click on folder and share, if its too tough to set up, it really isnt worth it
<deeo__> eh
<deeo__> why isn't it easy
<naegling23> second computer is going to kubuntu soon enough anyway
<draik> well, I got 1% back... but I can't figure out what is happening
<deeo__> install 'samba' with adept, and open control centre
<bubu1uk> naegling23: setup FtP, it's easier. lol
<deeo__> click 'sharing', 'file sharing', and set it up
<deeo__> point + click = easy
<surgy> bubuluk: can you help?
<bubu1uk> just checking, wait surgy
<surgy> k thnx
<deeo__> bubu1uk: why would you use swat when you can use control centre?
<draik> is there a way of finding out the location where things have gone today?
<naegling23> hey deeo, is samba difficult to set up, or is it just a package install?
<deeo__> just install samba with adept
<deeo__> go to system settings -> sharing -> file sharing
<deeo__> click Administrator Mode
<deeo__> then click 'enable sharing' and add dirs you want to share
<deeo__> to do that, you click the Add button.
<deeo__> you can add accounts in the users and groups section of System Settings, and set restrictions as to who can access what
<bubu1uk> surgy: what happenes when u put full name of package?
<naegling23> will samba also let my windows pc print off of the printer connected to my linux pc?
<bubu1uk> surgy: when u add version number manually
<surgy> bubuluk: your assuming that i know the full name of the package....... im new to ubuntu and linux too, i only have newbie level experience in fedora
<draik> abattoir, can I copy everything to my 3rd partition and then copy it back? or will that mess up the GRUB?
<deeo__> naegling23: you can set that up sure
<deeo__> should already be able to
<bubu1uk> naegling23: samba basically works as normal shares in windows
<deeo__> should have, (by default,) /tmp/ and /var/lib/samba/printers
<bubu1uk> surgy: heh, grown on fedora too. lol
<surgy> bubuluk: lol, thats why i wanted a pm, so it doesnt flood or get garbled
<naegling23> wow, ill have to see how well this works, im taking it I'll have to install the windows ext3 drivers too
<hussam> anyone else here using edgy is seeing this bug? https://launchpad.net/bugs/59843
<bubu1uk> surgy: strange, that command works for me
<surgy> you guys at canonicle should get endorsed by the movie "Happy Feet"
<bubu1uk> surgy: try it with -s option
<surgy> bubuluk: i suspect it has something to do withmy repositories
<bubu1uk> might be
<surgy> bubuluk: can you type the whole comand as it whould look with the s option?
<bubu1uk> surgy: sudo apt-get -s install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<surgy> same error
<bubu1uk> surgy: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<surgy> i dont have either unvivers or multiverse
<bubu1uk> surgy: i think this might be in those repositories
<bubu1uk> i mean universe
<Coffeeman1> ok I have the source code for a program how do I compile it?
<bubu1uk> or multiverse, dunno
<surgy> what the fuck....
<bubu1uk> surgy: btw, u can use adept as package manager with gui.
<jmichaelx> surgy: watch it, there...
<surgy> i type the comand and it says permision denied
<surgy> so i su and my root pw wont work
<bubu1uk> with sudo?
<linuxkid2> draik: there's a program called gdmap that displays files as boxes, of varying size. It's good for finding big fat files.
<surgy> jmichaelx: sorry
<jmichaelx> surgy: it's ok :-P
<surgy> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<jmichaelx> surgy: you need to learn about sudo in k/x/ubuntu
<bubu1uk> surgy:  lol. it's file. cd /etc/apt
<bubu1uk> and ls
<jmichaelx> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bubu1uk> or that. lol
<surgy> bash: cd: /etc/apt/sources.list: Not a directory
<bubu1uk> surgy: sources.list is file. like fedora-base.repo in fedora.
<bubu1uk> txt file
<bubu1uk> surgy: type what jmichaelx wrote
<mobad> hi
<surgy> so i should cd /etc/apt/
<bubu1uk> yup
<surgy> and then gedit sources.list
<mobad> im having some problems with my newly installed kubuntu
<bubu1uk> yup
<mobad> it cant seem to get any other packages
<bubu1uk> actually u might need sudo gedit sources.list
<surgy> bash: gedit: command not found
<bubu1uk> use nano
<bubu1uk> gedit is gnome editor
<pamela> try kwrite if you're on kubuntu] 
<pamela> hey I'm having a weird problem with sound... I'm asking for help in #alsa but they seem stuck :'( is this an okay place to ask?
<mobad> LOL i have NO sources
<surgy> ok how do i take away the comment marksd?
<bubu1uk> surgy: u using nano?
<surgy> yea
<mobad> were can i find a source list?
<bubu1uk> ok just uncomment those repos that u want to use . basically nano works as normal txt editor. move with arrow keys. del deletes
<surgy> bubuluk: yes
<surgy> ok kewl
<bubu1uk> mobad: /etc/apt
<surgy> alt+o to write?
<jmichaelx> mobad: there is a deal called easysource, or something like that. can anyone tell mobad where to find that?
<bubu1uk> surgy: ctrl + x and enter to confirm save
<talljon84> If a user somehow deleted a whole bunch of packages, is there an easy way for me to tell Kubuntu to reinstall all base packages?
<surgy> error saving sources.list access denied
<bubu1uk> talljon84: lol, user with root rights?
<ubuntu> How do I create a ghost image to another HDD?
<talljon84> bubu1uk: yes... damn kdesu command
<bubu1uk> ah, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<deeo__> talljon84: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<draik> I am on the live CD and want to ghost my primary partiton for kubuntu to my 3rd HDD so that I can bring it back on a bigger HDD
<deeo__> draik: you can just copy it all over.
<deeo__> draik: then install grub on the new hd
<draik> I had an issue doing that
<draik> some file in my /dev couldn't be copied
<deeo__> or /proc, right?
<deeo__> easy fix: don't try to copy those ones
<bubu1uk> deeo__: lol
<talljon84> deeo_: thanks. lemme try that
<mobad> ohh wierd the sources in sources.list were commented out
<tmac> hey
<tmac> can someone help me out lol
<mobad> i fixed it
<deeo__> just go to the dev directory and type MAKEDEV general; MAKEDEV std; MAKEDEV local
<tmac> has anyone here been able to successfully load XGL onto their kubuntu?
<Galathalion> im havin some problems with konqueror. it wont brows sertain sites very well.. anyone?
<surgy> ok so i opened the repos and it still kind find the package
<tmac> Galathalion: is it just shutting down on certain sites?
<bubu1uk> surgy: hmm, that's strange
<draik> Could not read /media/hda6/dev/agpgart
<deeo__> draik
<draik> That's the error I get when I try to copy from my /dev folder to my 3rd HDD
<deeo__> did you read what i typed to you
<deeo__> please read what i type
<Galathalion> tmac: its not shtting down, just get alot of error messeges
<surgy> unless im typing something wrong
<deeo__> communication hard when no read what type
<_tmac_> oh
<bubu1uk> surgy: not ur not
<_tmac_> I'm having a weird issue with FireFox
<surgy> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<bubu1uk> hold a sec
<_tmac_> whenever I load certain pages, after the page is done loading FFox closes
<Galathalion> hmm strange
<draik> sorry, missed it...
<_tmac_> yeah I was thinking maybe it's the same thing
<bubu1uk> surgy: sudo apt-get update
<_tmac_> I haven't been able to figure it out yet though
<bubu1uk> and then what u wanted to install
<draik> ok, so I open up konsole and type MAKEDEV general in my /dev folder?
<deeo__> general, std, AND local.
<draik> ok
<_tmac_> has anyone here managed to set up XGL on kubuntu?
<surgy> bubuluk i did that before the repos were added
<bubu1uk> surgy: apt needs to reload sourcel
<surgy> bubuluk: will there be anything different?
<_tmac_> I found a guide online but it really doesn't make any sense
<surgy> oh ok
<bubu1uk> basicaly those new ones
<mobad> damn...
<bubu1uk> surgy: worked?
<brandon_> does naybody know how to get rid of the kde settings wizard?
<surgy> ok i did it again after the sudo apt-get update and got the same error E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<mobad> do i need to restart to get the package managet to reconize changes to sources.list?
<mobad> *manager
<bubu1uk> surgy: u have adept installed?
<bubu1uk> mobad: nope
<surgy> bubuluk what is this "adept" is that the gui for apt-get?
<bubu1uk> mobad: just update
<surgy> if so then yes
<bubu1uk> surgy: yes it it
<_tmac_> ya
<_tmac_> it's a really nice tool :)
<bubu1uk> _tmac_: i like to use it too. ;)
<surgy> comes instaled in the defualt package then and ive allready used it to get vlc
<_tmac_> it's almost like cheating :D
<bubu1uk> lol
<mobad> ahhh i got it working thanks!
<surgy> bubuluk: so why did you ask abnout it?
<_tmac_> anyone here using XGL on kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> surgy: use adept, there u can manage repositories, so u can check if ur repos r switched on
<_tmac_> or at least know how I can set it up :|
<deeo__> _tmac_: the kde window manager XGL bit doesn't work.
<deeo__> so... its not really worth your time to setup.
<_tmac_> ack :x
<_tmac_> hmm
<_tmac_> well that explains why I couldn't get it working maybe
<deeo__> actually, it hasn't been written
<bubu1uk> surgy: didnt know it comes as default. i think i needed to install it. synaptic comes as default as i know
<_tmac_> I was reading a guide online, but it wasn't working
<deeo__> yeah, me either.
<_tmac_> the guide was written for KDE and Gnome
<deeo__> i'm pretty sure its just broken.
<_tmac_> ah
<deeo__> you may try grabbing it from source
<deeo__> i haven't tried that, but i also couldn't find
<_tmac_> I almost had something come up but then I just screwed up the entire system
<deeo__> EXTD=
<deeo__> EXTT0=
<deeo__> EXTT1=
<naegling23> I have xgl running on kde, I used automatix bleeder
<_tmac_> oh really?
<_tmac_> where can I get that?A
<_tmac_> -A
<naegling23> the only problem is when I try to change my desktop settings, it crashes
<_tmac_> :/
<naegling23> just google automatix bleeder, you should be able to find the repositories
<bubu1uk> surgy: playin with adept?
<surgy> ok i did a search in adept and it brought up about a dozen "linux-restricted-modules"
<_tmac_> ok and then I just stick that in my sources.list and it should come up in adept right?
<naegling23> yea
<bubu1uk> surgy: in konsole type uname -r and u'll know which to choose
<_tmac_> ah ok
<_tmac_> thanks I'll check it out
<naegling23> it just installs
<surgy> bubuluk: that doesnt make sense
<_tmac_> also -- does anyone else have a problem with FireFox on kubuntu? i'm running KDE on dapper
<_tmac_> if i go to some websites, for example weather.yahoo.com, my browser just closes
<naegling23> but when you run it, you cant really do much under system settings without it crashing
<_tmac_> ah
<_tmac_> can you disable it though?
<surgy> im not even running adept in konsole
<_tmac_> to change your settings
<bubu1uk> surgy: well, dont understand either if apt(adept) gives u u can install them and apt-get installl didnt
<naegling23> when you log in, you pick between xgl or kde or gnome if you wanted to
<_tmac_> ooh
<bubu1uk> surgy: open console then
<_tmac_> so it's a separate session then
<naegling23> well, gnome if you installed it
<naegling23> yea
<surgy> open
<naegling23> Im too much of a noob to explain it correctly though
<_tmac_> i downloaded ubuntu and then i installed kde
<_tmac_> this is only my 4th day using linux
<_tmac_> lol
<bubu1uk> open/start, whatever u call it
<bubu1uk> lol
<naegling23> I think xgl runs a lot more stable on gnome
<_tmac_> up til now I've just been googling information on how to do everything
<_tmac_> ya
<_tmac_> I'll just use gnome for it then
<surgy> .....
<surgy> now what
<naegling23> thats what I would recommend
<bubu1uk> uname -r
<_tmac_> The only thing I don't like about gnome is that it has a severe lack of options and customization
<surgy> this is why linux sucks and isnt more popular
<bubu1uk> what u get?
<surgy> an open konsole
<bubu1uk> it doesnt surgy
<_tmac_> but on the other hand, i might just be missing out on some dialog boxes or something
<surgy> bubuluk: i know its awsome
<naegling23> you can customize, its just not as easy as kde, and you might need to install some stuff
<flaccid> does anybody have liveice going ??
<surgy> bubuluk: im just frustrated
<_tmac_> that's probably why
<bubu1uk> i've been many times
<_tmac_> i found KDE easier to cusomize, but there were some aspects of gnome I liked better
<surgy> bubuluk: i mean seriously why isnt there an rpm for the ati driver? just double click reboot installed?
<_tmac_> don't feel bad surgy, I destroyed my linux beyond repair 3 times in 4 days! I actually installed ubuntu 3 times lol
<bubu1uk> surgy: cuz kubuntu is debian based, no rpms here. lol
<naegling23> hey tmac, thats the same way I started out...a lot of, hey, I shouldnt do that!
<surgy> ok i just want to get glxgears above 500 fps so i can load blender and hit the sack
<_tmac_> hahaha
<_tmac_> yeah
<_tmac_> I was editing some files manually in gedit/vim
<_tmac_> that i had to sudo edit
<surgy> bubuluk: lol oh yeah, well change every rpm with a deb
<draik> deeo__,
<draik> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/hda6/dev$ sudo MAKEDEV general
<draik> /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "general"
<_tmac_> so I'm not surprised that i screwed something up
<naegling23> hey everyone, I have a question....
<_tmac_> ya
<_tmac_> ?
<naegling23> when I sudo dpkg --configure -a, I get two files that give me errors
<naegling23> but they are for a program that is installed and running
<surgy> .,.,
<surgy> i opened the konsole, now what.
<bubu1uk> surgy: type command uname -r
<naegling23> when I use adept, it gets annoying because it gives me an error message, and sometimes crashes after the program is installed
<bubu1uk> u get kernel version
<surgy> yea
<bubu1uk> surgy: something like 2.6.15.....-386
<_tmac_> aren't you supposd to use dpkg for installing deb packages?
<bubu1uk> what u get?
<surgy> now just match that to my adept findings and get the right one?
<bubu1uk> yes,
<surgy> 2.6 kernal with amd lol duh
<surgy> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<TehUni> i have a 3 monitor setup. Currently i'm using xinerama and it's sloooow. Would it be possible to use twinview for the first 2 monitors, then a seperate X session for the 3rd? The 3rd monitor is for my XP VM, so it doesnt matter if i cant move the windows around
<naegling23> yea, that command fixes adept when it breaks, I have no idea what it really means, or does, but it fixes stuff
<_tmac_> oh
<_tmac_> all I know is that dpkg is used to install .deb packages
<_tmac_> that's what I was using to try and get XGL on here
<bubu1uk> surgy: what was that package called?
<naegling23> for the heads up tmac, im only about 4 weeks into this linux stuff
<_tmac_> i'm 4 days
<_tmac_> with our powers combined
<_tmac_> we may be able to figure something out.
<_tmac_> lol
<naegling23> we know nothing
<_tmac_> hahahaha
<_tmac_> what did you say that thing was called again-- for the XGL ??? something bleeder
<surgy> bubuluk: linux-restricted-modules
<_tmac_> this is really irritating is there a hotkey i can use to switch desktops on KDE? besides the mousewheel on the desktop?
<jmichaelx> automatixbleeder
<_tmac_> thanks michael
<jmichaelx> np
<_tmac_> is everyone here running KDE?
<_tmac_> i mean the chan name is >k<ubuntu but i didn't want to make any assumtions
<jmichaelx> right now i am in damn small linux running fluxbox :-D
<_tmac_> ah
<bubu1uk> surgy: ahh, that's why it didnt work with command u gave with apt-get
<_tmac_> for whatever reason my firefox just automatically closes if i go to certain websites
<jmichaelx> but i am a PC right next to me running kubuntu
<jmichaelx> _tmac_: such as?
<bubu1uk> surgy: there is no package named 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<surgy> oh and i was wandering(this is a question for any of you cyber law freaks) if it is "open source" and under the GNU then does that technichly mean that only the source has to be free? IE cedega or does that mean the whole program has to be free IE Debian core 2.6?
<_tmac_> weather.yahoo.com is one of them lol
<_tmac_> i was trying to configure my gdesklet for weather and i couldn't get it to work
<jmichaelx> lemme look in firefox and kubuntu
<_tmac_> so i tried getting the manual URL for it and it crashed
<_tmac_> ok
<surgy> bubuluk: so what your telling me is that , since i chose the 64 bit adition of kubuntu i wont be able to get radeon driver or fglrx working?
<bubu1uk> surgy: dunno, not big hardware geek. lol. does any of those u have listed fit to ur amd? k7 or something?
<surgy> umm
<flaccid> !mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.59r-21 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc m68k arm sparc hppa)
<surgy> bubuluk: is an athlon64 3200+ count as a K7 ? lol
<TehUni> yup
<jmichaelx> _tmac_: i dunno, this PC had no problem with weather.yahoo.com
<_tmac_> that's so weird, why would it just close randomly?
<_tmac_> it doesn't close until the page is done loading completely
<bubu1uk> surgy: i dont know.
<TehUni> bubu1uk: if you're trying to figure out which kernel for your a64 then yea, k7.
<jmichaelx> _tmac_: i wonder if there is something on that page that is using flash, or something else your PC does not have installed
<bubu1uk> TehUni: not me, but surgy. lol. i have this problem sorted. lol
<surgy> bubuluk: lol its allready installed, man i feal stupid, and there is a 2.6 amd64 one
<jmichaelx> _tmac_: do you have the most recent firefox from the repos?
<TehUni> i have a 3 monitor setup. Currently i'm using xinerama and it's sloooow. Would it be possible to use twinview for the first 2 monitors, then a seperate X session for the 3rd? The 3rd monitor is for my XP VM, so it doesnt matter if i cant move the windows around
<naegling23> flash shouldnt cause firefox to crash though, it just wont do anything
<bubu1uk> surgy: i dont have that in my repos. but i might have not same repos cuz am on i386 system
<surgy> bubuluk: or it is filtered into "compatable deb packages"
<jmichaelx> naegling23: yeah, that is true.... unless maybe the page is requiring flash 9 , which is not the case
<jmichaelx> i have no idea why that page would crash for him
<bubu1uk> surgy: no idea
<bubu1uk> lol
<bubu1uk> so u have it installed now?
<_tmac_> jmichaelx: i would assume i have the latest I'm pretty sure i've updated a few times
<_tmac_> jmichaelx: what's the command again, to update? apt-get update?
<bubu1uk> tmac: yes
<_tmac_> would that update all my installed software
<bubu1uk> tmac: nope
<_tmac_> ah ok
<bubu1uk> use apt-get update
<bubu1uk> and then apt-get upgrade
<_tmac_> and that'll do everything?
<bubu1uk> yes,
<jmichaelx> _tmac_: yep
<_tmac_> cool :)
<_tmac_> i'm setting up a bunch of other junk right now
<_tmac_> i'm pretty sure i've run both of those commands before though
<_tmac_> I'll check it out when this thing here is done
<bubu1uk> update is only to update list/database from repos
<talljon84> If a computer has an Audigy card but no sound is being produced, what would you suggest as a first couple steps to troubleshoot the problem?
<bubu1uk> throw it out of window?
<bubu1uk> :p
<jmichaelx> make sure the window is open , first... sudo apt-get install windows-open
<bubu1uk> surgy: did u managed to install those modules?
<jmichaelx> ok, i am sorry about that. one too many beers tonight
<bubu1uk> jmichaelx: lol
<surgy> rebooting
<_tmac_> is it possible to set a hotkey for desktops in KDE
<surgy> brb
<bubu1uk> ok, it's bed time. got to work in morning. 3 am here. gonna be dead at work again.
<bubu1uk> surgy: best luck then.
<bubu1uk> l8ters
<alex_> can anyone tell me where the C header files are located in dapper?
<naegling23> wow, heres another problem, trying to access my disk and filesystem, I get an error, with possible diagnostics:  An error occured druing the last upgrade, or third party modules are lying around???? so uh????
<shadowr3d> Hello Everyone I'm Just Happy Because I Got My Sound To Work On Xp YAY.
<_tmac_> windows xp?
<shadowr3d> Yeah
<_tmac_> doesn't xp come with default drivers that do everything
<surgy> hi
<shadowr3d> Yeah but they didnt work so i had to erase my hard drive and reinstall xp and kubuntu and viola
<surgy> ok i thought i knew how to test with glxgears
<surgy> but how do i do it again so that it displays my fps?
<shadowr3d> Took a long time
<surgy> and what is the newest version of opengl? isnt it 1,4?
<_tmac_> naegling23:  you said you had a lot of crashes with automatix bleeder right? are you using ATI or NVidia card?
<naegling23> no, im not running xgl
<naegling23> right now
<_tmac_> oh
<_tmac_> but when you did
<surgy> anyone?
<_tmac_> what video card are you using
<naegling23> oh, im sorry, i thought you were trying to answer my question
<naegling23> nvidea
<shadowr3d> An Ati
<surgy> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_tmac_> oh
<_tmac_> hmm
<_tmac_> opengl.org should have the latest version listed, too, btw for whoever was asking
<_tmac_> ya I got my drivers on now
<shadowr3d> ubotu xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> Who is ubotu
<shadowr3d> ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<shadowr3d> cool
<shadowr3d> ubotu is like a bot that answers quetions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is like a bot that answers quetions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> HAAHA
<shadowr3d> ubotu boot splah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot splah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> ubotu boot splash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot splash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> ubotu themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kilrae> ubotu windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Please stop playing with the bot
<shadowr3d> ok
<mobad> where can i find the latest automatix? or the best automated installer?
<shadowr3d> hehe
<shadowr3d> sorry
<shadowr3d> ubotu automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<mobad> ok thx
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<surgy> with glxgears?
<shadowr3d> sure
<shadowr3d> actually
<surgy> how do i make it output my fps?
<shadowr3d> i dunno im a little above newbie
<draik> Hawkwind... I know you have the answer..
<draik> I am trying to backup everything on my HDD to my 3rd HDD
<highneko> How do I install wine?! I found this http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb but can't find Synaptic.
<surgy> ./././.
<draik> I am on the Live CD (Kubuntu)
<Hawkwind> surgy: glxgears -display
<surgy> thnx
<Hawkwind> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hawkwind> highneko: Also talk to the guys in #WineHQ as they are experts
<draik> I tried to copy everything from my primary HDD to my 3rd, but only folders were being copied, not the actual files within them
<surgy> it still didnt output my fps
<highneko> Hawkwind: Ok thnx.
<draik> Hawkwind, what do you suggest I do to copy everything to my 3rd HDD
<_tmac_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hawkwind> draik: cp -a /old/path /new/path
<draik> I am trying     sudo cp /media/hda6 /media/hdb1/tmp/Backup          but I get an error that it's omitting the folder
<draik> ok
<draik> thank you
<_tmac_> lol that yahoo site still makes my firefox crash
<draik> Thank you Hawkwind... that seems to be doing the trick
<calvin> 1
<MattyMatt> Where is the setting for the animation of tooltips on the taskbar?
<shadowr3d> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<draik> Hawkwind, is there a way of seeing the progress?
<we6jbo_> I can count to 10 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<mobad> ... o.O
<draik> ... ummmm.... o...k
<draik> bot?
<we6jbo_> robot going to dinner brb
<Nickname> hi all...i downloaded and burned the iso but when it boots It boots to Caldara doctor dos is that normal?
<mobad> ahhhhhhh he must be Adam Sandlers "Gay Robot"!
<draik> mobadass, Adam Sandler has a gaybot?
<Nickname> Anyone?
<Mobadass> No, he made a audio skit about a gay robot
<draik> sorry, that's what I meant
<draik> What album?
<Mobadass> Not sure but search on your favourite P2P program for "gay robot" and it should find it.
<draik> kew
<draik> I'm doing a ghost image to my other HDD ATM, so I will once I get back on to my full version of kubuntu... rather than this Live CD
<draik> I never had a lag on this desktop with the Live CD until now
<shadowr3d> ubotu xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> and everything seems to be in order
<shadowr3d> ubotu apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Mobadass> I just installed Kubuntu today (after having Xubuntu for a while :/ didn't like it)
<Zeergon> Im getting caldera dr-dos on boot is that normal?
<draik> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3218 MHz (6437 bogomips), , RAM: 2912/3035MB, 106 proc's, 1.21h up
<draik> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3218 MHz (6437 bogomips), , RAM: 2913/3035MB, 107 proc's, 1.21h up
<draik> ugh
<draik> bad lag
<surgy> hey guys
<draik> didn't mean to /sysinfo twice
<surgy> whats the defualt boot loader of kubuntu?
<shadowr3d> Mobadass how is xubuntu?
<surgy> Sysinfo for 'derek': Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon643200+ at 2199 MHz (4410 bogomips), , RAM: 311/500MB, 89 proc's, 34.33min up
<Mobadass> Well i REALLY hate xfce.
<shadowr3d> ubotu whats the default boot loader of kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whats the default boot loader of kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> whats xfc
<shadowr3d> xfce*
<draik> xfce is a lighter version of KDE and GNOME
<surgy> ubotu how do i change my boot order
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i change my boot order - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> i dont get it
<surgy> i want windows to be the defualt boot if no key is pressed
<shadowr3d> ubotu xfce
<Mobadass> ubotu efce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shadowr3d> www.winehq.com
<shadowr3d> woops
<shadowr3d> wrong channel
<surgy> ubotu kubuntu grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alexicon> yes i have grub trouble too :P
<alexicon> i reformated my kubuntu parition and lost grub with it
<draik> click on the first link
<alexicon> thanks ubotu >_>
<draik> you can get it back
<alexicon> kk
<sseleman> how does one enable dapper-backports?
<draik> careful who you ask... some don't like it at all
<sseleman> well supposedly I must do that to install amarok 1.4.3
<draik> How long does it take to backup 22GB?
<Mobadass> cooool someone from vancouver!
<surgy> anyone: how whould i configure the defualt boot loader to load windows by defualt if no key is pressed?
<alexicon> move it to the top of the list surgy
<alexicon> in the grub.conf or menu.conf whatever its called now
<draik> surgy, configure your grub...     kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alexicon> menu.lst indeed
<draik> and under the default boot, choose the boot from your winxp partition
<surgy> draik: what is this "kdesu kate" command?
<draik> KDE SuperUser   K Advanced Text Editor
<sseleman> draid any idea on the backports, or are you one of those who should not be asked?  :P
<draik> if you want the really long form...
<sseleman> *draik
<surgy> umm I386 programs wont run under amd64 distros right,,,,,,
<draik> I don't know, I'm just saying that there are some that are opposed to it... as I saw the previous weekend
<draik> ^^sseleman
<sseleman> ah
<draik> consider it my disclaimer, but just know that you might not get an answer on that topic
<Zeergon> so when the LIVE CD loads what am I suppoded to see?  Im getting DOS at the moment...
<draik> sseleman, try here    http://www.google.com/linux
<Mobadass> damn the internet is going slow
<shadowr3d> ubotu desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<draik> It's funny how I used to read WindowMaker as WidowMaker... I just thought that was a little messed up
<Mobadass> lol
<dein> you forgot CLI ubotu
<sh4d3z> what is the comm to refresh the kde desktop?
<draik> Mobadass, I don't know about the net, but my desktop sure it
<draik> *sure is
<Mobadass> lol
<Mobadass> im getting lik 20k
<surgy> ok i dont undertsna
<dein> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sh4d3z> ahh thanx!
<surgy> draik: what exactly do i need to do to my grub file in order to make windows my defualt boot?
<draik> I'm backing up 22GB ATM... that's probably why its so slow
<draik> surgy, what is your partition for winxp?
<highneko> Where's winecfg? It's not in my /home/user/.wine/
<surgy> draik windows partition id (hd0,0)
<highneko> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<surgy> draik: help?
<draik> surgy, when listed... you have 3 Kubuntu boot options and then winxp?
<draik> sorry, I have a lag
<surgy> draik: make that 5 kubuntu if you add my updated roll backs and then windows
<kilrae> [22:48]  <-- sh4d3z has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<kilrae> meanie
<draik> so you have 5 Kubuntu plus winxp, which makes winxp your sixth?
<shadowr3d> how do i install wine using adept
<surgy> draik: correct
<shadowr3d> anyone able to take me step by step
<kilrae> ubotu internet explorer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet explorer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> ok
<surgy> shadowr3d: apt-get install wine
<mr_daemon> Heyo I have a problem. the audiocd:/ kioslave keeps querying what seems to be a rather crappy cddb server, which keeps identifying my CDs wrong... is there a way to change the cddb server used by KDE in general, or just edit the darned tracks myself...?
<shadowr3d> o...k
<draik> so then your "Default" should be set to 5
<surgy> draik: please explain?
<draik> surgy, when you look at your menu.lst, you will see that around Line 14 you have       default 0
<draik> correct?
<draik> correct/
<draik> correct?
<surgy> hold
<shadowr3d> when i did apt-get install wine i got this
<shadowr3d> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<shadowr3d> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<draik> sorry, I was lagging... not sure if   "correct?" went through
<surgy> lol
<surgy> ok its set to 0
<draik> Ok
<draik> set it to 5
<shadowr3d> any able to help
<draik> default  5
<surgy> but if windows is the 6th down then why whould i set defualt to 0?
<shadowr3d> nevermind
<surgy> i mean 5*
<shadowr3d> ill go to winhq
<shadowr3d> duh
<shadowr3d> #winehq
<draik> shadowr3d
<rory> Hey all, I have a quick question, when i go to System Settings > Display, i get the error "the module Display could not be loaded"
<alexicon> can a boot partition be as small as 7mb?
<draik> try this...
<rory> when i run kcmshell displayconfig i get this:
<draik> sudo apt-get install wine
<surgy> shadowr3d: try sudo apt-get install wine
<shadowr3d> ok
<draik> lol
<draik> WOOHOOO
<draik> no more lag
<rory> well i get a bunch of python errors, i won't pollute the channel with pasting it right now
<rory> but any ideas?
<surgy> draik: why should i set defualt to 5 when the windows is 6 in the list?
<shadowr3d> now i got this
<shadowr3d> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shadowr3d> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<surgy> close adept and try again
<draik> Because in all digital sense, 0 is a number... 0 is first
<surgy> try it in konsole without adept running
<surgy> draik: duh lol
<surgy> draik: next on the agenda, blender is only in an I386 distro, does that mean it wont work on my kubuntu 64?
<draik> That I wouldn't know
<draik> sorry :(
<rory> so anyone out there have any idea why i'm getting the "module display could not be loaded" in system settings
<draik> shadowr3d, did you get it installed?
<alexicon> i seem to have a 7mb parition of unallocated space
<alexicon> is that big enough for a boot partition?
<shadowr3d> no
<alexicon> ok
<shadowr3d> sadly no
<draik> what's your error?
<shadowr3d> um i cant use synaptic
<shadowr3d> well i can open it
<shadowr3d> but then what
<surgy> ok whats the kseru ksudu giberish that i need to edit the grub.conf in a gui again?
<surgy> draik: you know this i know you do :)
<draik> surgy,        kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<surgy> draik: many thnx
<rory> ok, sorry to pollute, but here's the error i get from system settings:
<rory> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rory>   File "<string>", line 8, in kcontrol_bridge_create_displayconfig
<rory>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/displayconfig.py", line 1677, in create_displayconfig
<rory>     return DisplayApp(parent, name)
<draik> shadowr3d, in synaptic just scroll ALL the way down to the "W" and find WINE on the list
<rory>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/displayconfig.py", line 443, in __init__
<rory>     self.xsetup = XSetup(self.xconfigpath)
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> click on it and select "reinstall"
<rory>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/displayconfigabstraction.py", line 156, in __init__
<rory>     xorg_unused_device_sections.remove(device_section)
<rory> ValueError: list.remove(x): x not in list
<rory> error: *** runFunction failure
<rory> any ideas would be much appreciated
<Hawkwind> rory: Please don't paste here
<rory> ah, cool, i'll use that from now on
<shadowr3d> draik its not there
<shadowr3d> i dont know how to use the repositries
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<we6jbo_> I know I had a question but I can't remember what that question was
<Mobadass> LOL
<Mobadass> are there any IRC bots with GUI's for Linux?
<ironfroggy> if i have a cups driver setup and working properly from kprint, why might firefox say its printing to it, i can see the print job in the queue, and it says it prints successfully according to kjobviewer, but the printer never responds.
<ironfroggy> nothing gives any indication of error, except the lack of response from the printer, which the software seems unaware of, so where do i look?
<shadowr3d> ubotu distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mobadass> :P i have to try this
<Mobadass> ubotu sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mobadass> xD
<firesuite_> lol
<shadowr3d> o my gosh
<seth> don't abuse the bot, please.
<Mobadass> heh sorry but i jsut had to try it
<shadowr3d> can anyone help me install wine
<shadowr3d> please
<Mobadass> whats wrong with it?
<shadowr3d> using synaptic or adept
<shadowr3d> not sudo apt-get install wine
<Mobadass> just search for wine and intall
<shadowr3d> i tried that
<draik> shadowr3d, try this...          sudo apt-cache search wine
<shadowr3d> i got nothing
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<shadowr3d> how
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: By editing the file
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadowr3d> could you walk me through
<Hawkwind> I just did
<Mobadass> or just ue automatix to install wine
<shadowr3d> what do i do first and where
<neddiW> ubotu adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Then add that line I gave you to the bottom of the file
<shadowr3d> wait
<shadowr3d> where do i add that
<Hawkwind> Mobadass: If he doesn't have sources setup it won't install
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: I just told you
<Mobadass> ok
<shadowr3d> konsole?
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: In a terminal type:  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Yes
<shadowr3d> o
<shadowr3d> now what
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Did you add the line to the file ?
<shadowr3d> which one...sorry for the trouble
<draik> Hawkwind, what is the purpose to    &&
<Hawkwind> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<shadowr3d> the whole thing
<Hawkwind> draik: It means when the first command is done, then run the one after the &&
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Yes
<Azmodan> Hi.  I need an advice.  My printer died and I'm looking to buy a new one.  Which would you suggest that is not too expensive (student budget) and compatible with K/Ubuntu?
<doppelganger_> hey guys, i need help reaal quick
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Just as I typed it
<shadowr3d> ok
<draik> Hawkwind, as opposed to a single   &   ?
<doppelganger_> i've just updated compiz, now i can't see any of the titlebars of my windows to move them around
<doppelganger_> any ideas?
<Hawkwind> draik: A & runs things in the background
<shadowr3d> now what
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Did you save the file ?
<doppelganger_> i've asked in #xgl with no response yet
<shadowr3d> no how
<draik> Thank you Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Azmodan: I have an Epson Stylus Photo R220 that I got for $80
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Click on 'Save'
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: #Ubuntu-XGL
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> now what
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: You saved it ?
<shadowr3d> yes
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Close that window then
<shadowr3d> i clicked on the floppy thing
<Azmodan> Hawkwind: No compatibility problems?
<shadowr3d> ok
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Then in a terminal type this:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Hawkwind> Azmodan: None
<shadowr3d> ok
<dr_willis_> Egads! not the floppy thing!
<dr_willis_> :)
<Azmodan> Hawkwind: Great.  I'll look it up.  Thanks
<Hawkwind> Azmodan: It prints on CD/DVD as well.  You can do it in Linux, but it can be tricky
<shadowr3d> i got this
<shadowr3d> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shadowr3d> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tekian_> As weird as this sounds, is there anyway to uninstall kubuntu after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Do you have adept open ?
<shadowr3d> yeah
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Close it
<shadowr3d> o
<Azmodan> I don't need it for CD/DVDs anyway.  Or even photos.
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: You can't have adept open when doing apt-get from a terminal
<draik> tekian_, I am not sure, but I think that if you uninstall kubuntu-dektop, it should do the trick for you
<shadowr3d> oooooooooooooo
<Hawkwind> Azmodan: It's a very good printer IMO
<shadowr3d> everytime i did that i had either adept or synaptic open no wonder
<dr_willis_> tekian_,  basicially you select/uninstall all the related packatges.. no simple way to do it
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<tekian_> Thats what I was afraid of =)
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<shadowr3d> I Reccomend Hawkwind
<LoRez> Warning: `shadowr3d' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> sorry
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Please don't do that again
<shadowr3d> ok
<Azmodan> Hawkwind: Cool.  My last one was an epson too but the colours weren't that good with Linux. It was a CX4600.
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Flooding like that can and will get you kicked from the channel
<shadowr3d> thanks a lot man
<shadowr3d> yeah
<__mikem> Is LoRez a bot that fires off a warning
<Kadran> hi
<shadowr3d> hank You
<shadowr3d> Thank You*
<Kadran> i keep seeing this error message,
<Kadran> Couldn't connect DCOP signal.
<Kadran> Won't receive any status notifications!
<Kadran> any help ?
<shadowr3d> now it installed is it any where
<shadowr3d> what do i do now
<shadowr3d> it installed?
<shadowr3d> it finishe
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: From a terminal type:  wine  but you should join #WineHQ and ask the experts
<shadowr3d> finished*
<shadowr3d> k
<Kadran> hi Hawkwind, how are you?
<Hawkwind> Kadran: Doing well...and yourself ?
* dr_willis_ imagines the questions that get asked in #winehq  *shudder*
<Kadran> Hawkwind: i am fine, thanks
<Kadran> i keep seeing this error message i don't know what to do with it
<Kadran> Couldn't connect DCOP signal.
<Kadran> Won't receive any status notifications!
<shadowr3d> Thank You Hawkwind I thank you a lot
<shadowr3d> Its here yaaaay
<shadowr3d> now goodnight
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Good night
<shadowr3d> i really do reccomend you
<shadowr3d> bye everyone
<Kr4t05> Could someone help me with my xawtv problem.
<Kr4t05> ?
<Kr4t05> Here's a pastebin of the console error.
<__mikem> Whats your xawtv problem
<Kr4t05> __mikem: http://pastebin.ca/166643
<__mikem> first of all, don't use XFree86, use x.org
<Kr4t05> __mikem: I am.
<Kr4t05> __mikem: I thought...
<amicrawler> were do i get win32codecs for ubuntu?
<__mikem> according to that error you are not, second of all, was xawtv launched from an x session
<Kr4t05> !w32codecs > ami
<Kr4t05> !w32codecs > amicrawler
<ironfroggy> are there no cups experts around? maybe someone who has successfully gotten firefox to use a cups printer?
<Kr4t05> __mikem: yeah
<__mikem> Okay, then I don't know what to tell you having never used it
<__mikem> sorry
<draik> What is the point of the /dev folder?
<draik> I have files there that won't copy
<dr_willis_> all the time ironfroggy
<larson9999> Kr4t05: i know your problem.  at least it looks like the one i just had for myself.  you need to call xawtv with dga disabled
<draik> permission denied, even under sudo
<Kr4t05> larson9999: right on.
<__mikem> draik, I would't play around with the /dev folder if I were you, thats where discriptors for your devices are stored
<Hawkwind> draik: /dev is where all you links to your hda, hdb, cdrom and so on
<__mikem> you could seriously screw things up in there
<draik> and if I can't copy them?
<__mikem> you can't copy them because they are refferences to hardware
<Hawkwind> draik: You shouldn't be copying them
<draik> I just want to copy them for backup, but there are quite a few things that won't copy over
<ironfroggy> dr_willis_: im having weird trouple. all indications are that the pages are printing just fine. except that the printer doesnt do squat.
<Hawkwind> draik: You can't
<ironfroggy> dr_willis_: works if i print from anything else, however.
<__mikem> draik are you SERIOUS?
<dr_willis_> ironfroggy,  check the cups logs.
<larson9999> Kr4t05: did that work then?
<draik> so what do I do when I try to bring back my backup and those files are missing?
* Kr4t05 wants to tell draik to go back to Windows. >>
<dr_willis_> ironfroggy,   and be sure ya dont have somthing set weird in firefox for its printing settings. :p
<Kr4t05> draik: they won't. Linux detects your hardware and repopulates /dev with each boot.
<ironfroggy> dr_willis_: cups logs says the job is successful.
<larson9999> i'm bringing windows into my rotation
<draik> so I don't have to worry about it at all?
<ironfroggy> dr_willis_: and i dont even see anything in firefox settings about printing
<__mikem> no you don't, personally I think you should pick up a nice thick O'Rielly Book on linux and enjoy draik
<draik> I have Linux Pocket Guide
<draik> from O'REILLY
<dr_willis_>  ironfroggy  nope. they started using cups by default and that eliminated most all the needed settings.
<__mikem> Obviously it isn't doing you a lot of good
<Kr4t05> Bah... ><
<larson9999> the unix programming environment?
<dr_willis_> i cant recall ever seeing a issue like that ironfroggy
<draik> just got it
<__mikem> Did you try reading it?
<draik> been switching between that book and Beginning Ubuntu Linux
<ironfroggy> dr_willis_: i have no idea where to look, when everything seems to be saying there is no problem.
<ironfroggy> my not-quick fix is to print to file and then print that.
<draik> so I should leave it alone?
<ironfroggy> but how tedious for a small file.
<draik> Just continue with the rest of my backup
<dr_willis_> print to a ps file.
<__mikem> You should try NOT to touch /dev until you have some idea what you are doing
<draik> and when I do my restore, it will be fine
<draik> ?
<__mikem> yes
<draik> thank you
<draik> I will do that now
<draik> Thank you
<dr_willis_> try some other browsers.. see if they have similer issue
<Kr4t05> This model of the of webcam must be very rare. ><
<dr_willis_> try mozilla, or netscape (ick) :P perhaps.
* __mikem wishes he could tell people to RTFM
<draik> what about /proc   ?
<__mikem> oh jeese
<Hawkwind> draik: Ignore it
<draik> ok
<__mikem> /proc just has links to currently running processes
<Hawkwind> draik: Things you should worry about backing up are: /etc /home and if you have a /boot partition
<draik> got those
<Kr4t05> I can't seem to get spca5xx to detect it, nor xawtv, or any other tool I can think of.
<Hawkwind> draik: Or if you have other partitions/directories where you keep your own personal important files
<draik> that's all
<Hawkwind> draik: That's all
<draik> then I guess I'm done
<Kr4t05> ...
<Kr4t05> Oi...
<__mikem> I can't take it anymore, that guy was a moron
<__mikem> sorry
<Kr4t05> Some people are just not supposed to use computers. Ever.
<Hawkwind> __mikem: No need to call users names
<__mikem> I just couldn't hold it in any longer
<Mobadass> lol
<Hawkwind> He's trying to make a backup of a drive before he puts a new one in so he really was just trying to be cautious
<__mikem> DId he ever whitness any files being saved to /dev, probably not. There for, WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD HE WANT TO BACK IT UP?
<Hawkwind> __mikem: He's new, give him a break please
<Mobadass> his pron stash?
<labkom> sdf
<__mikem> lol
<labkom> asf
<__mikem> oh jeese
<Hawkwind> __mikem: Not everyone knows it all, so please relax
<__mikem> labkom, please refrain from spamming
<Mobadass> lol I'm a linux n00b
<Kr4t05> __mikem: Yeah, everyones a newbie once.
<Kr4t05> !n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n00b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mobadass> xD
<__mikem> I was to, but when someone said leave somoething alone, I left it alone
<Kr4t05> I rephrase...
<Kr4t05> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Mobadass> what is jfgi or rtfm?
<__mikem> RTFM stands for "Read the F***ing Manuel"
<Kr4t05> RTFM - Read the Effing Manual.
<__mikem> I don't know what jfgi means though
<Mobadass> ohh lol
<Mobadass> heh i always do that
<halfbloodprince> i've downloaded 562MB of the 699MB iso, and bitcomet tells me that i've only completed 56%
<halfbloodprince> wtf
<enzo_> Just Effing Google It
<Mobadass> lol
<__mikem> oh
<halfbloodprince> is this a bug in bitcomet?
<Mobadass> http://justf***inggoogleit.com
<enzo_> http://www.justgoogleit.com   works too
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: some of the peices are re-downloaded due to file corruptions.
<Mobadass> yup
<amicrawler> where do i get help for wmv9  codecs  to play on my system with out the delay
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: Ah.. thanks.. so I've actually only completed 56% of my download?
<Nickname> hello all
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: yep.
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: Oh. Okay.. thanks :)
<zeergon> I downloaded and burned the iso but it boots as Caldera DR-DOS....is that normal?!
<labkom> we
<Hawkwind> zeergon: Huh ?
<labkom> #solo
<_tmac_> brb gotta pee
<Kr4t05> labkom: don't spam.
<Hawkwind> _tmac_: We really don't need to know that
<zeergon> i dl'ed the kubunto live CD and burned it with nero.....
<zeergon> and changed the bios to boot from disc...
<zeergon> but it boots as Calder DR-DOS..
<dr_willis_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Hawkwind> zeergon: Hah, sounds like you downloaded the wrong thing or grabbed the wrong CD
<Kr4t05> Ow...
<flaccid> are there any icecast server knowledgeable people here atm?
<Kr4t05> My knee is going to be stiff in the morning. ><
<zeergon> no man...i promise I DLed the right thing...
<Kr4t05> flaccid: I have limited experience with *cast servers.
<zeergon> but I'll try again...
<Hawkwind> zeergon: Maybe you grabbed a CD that already had something on it as Caldera hasn't been around for years
<flaccid> Kr4t05: i set up the server, but i get a 404 when going to access it
<zeergon> hmm..
<zeergon> I'll try again..
<zeergon> BRB
<dr_willis_> Caldera had the installer with Tetris while you waited! :)
<Kr4t05> flaccid: behind a firewall/router?
<dr_willis_> or wasit solitare
<Hawkwind> Solitaire
<flaccid> Kr4t05: i doubt i'd get a 404 if it was blocked
<Kr4t05> flaccid: Are you using the right port?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: How are you trying to access it ?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: If you're trying to access through an audio player then yes you will get a 404 if it's blocked
<Kr4t05> domainname.net:8000/listen.pls
<flaccid> hmm
<Kr4t05> (Shoutcast format) :)
<flaccid> ok guys thanks i check a few things
<Kr4t05> Bah
<Kr4t05> 6 minutes...
<amicrawler> where do i get help for wmv9  codecs  to play on my system with out the delay
<Kr4t05> Why do I have to wait for stupid Window?
<flaccid> Hawkwind: are you saying that if a source client is not connected it returns 404 ?
<dr_willis_> amicrawler,  dare we ask 'what delay' ?
<Mobadass> whats a remote administration program for linux that you can control your normal xserver
<satafterh> anyone installed XGl and if you have what do you think of it
<amicrawler> well i play wmv9 files  and i get very chopy video feed
<amicrawler> but reg 1080p  avi it is very nice
<Kr4t05> Mobadass: It's on the tip of my tongue. ><
<Mobadass> i know there is VNC and NX and RDP
<amicrawler> dr-wills any clue
<Kr4t05> Mobadass: VNC was where I was heading. :)
<Mobadass> k
<Kr4t05> Sorry, mate. Otherwise, I'm fresh out.
<dr_willis_> amicrawler,  whenever i get a .wmv - i normally delete it. :)
<amicrawler> ok very funny
<Mobadass> but all the ones ive tried cant use your normal xserver they have to make a new one
<dr_willis_> amicrawler,  sounds like some  screwy codec issue. since other vidoes work fine
<dr_willis_> amicrawler,  try them in other players - i perfer vlc
<amicrawler> i don't know were to get ligal hd files
<amicrawler> there all mv4 or mov files not mp4 or avi dvix
* dr_willis_ wonders what makes a video file 'high def' other then being very high res.. :P
<amicrawler> humm hd for tv is only 1mb
<amicrawler> 1080p is 2mb
<dr_willis_> i get video and convert it to watch on my PSP. :P so i dont worry about it too much
<amicrawler> i install  satllites  frakly it sucks
<amicrawler> they claim 1080i
<amicrawler> but it is not
<amicrawler> more like 1080  1/2
<dr_willis_> means very little to me.. I cant evne rember the last time i watched a real tv. :P
<Kr4t05> Woah...
<Kr4t05> VMWare is pretty neat.
<josef> hai everybody
<josef> do somebody know a website about gambas
<amicrawler> dishnetwork sucks and  directv sucks
<nnn0> google :)
<amicrawler> there 1080i res  is not relly 1080i
<fdoving> josef: http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<josef> fdoving thanks for the link
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<fdoving> have to go to work. bye.
<m5m> hey all, anyone installed kubuntu via bootcamp on a macbook?
<Kyral> ..you don't need Bootcamp
<Kyral> Macbook == x86 == normal PC
<m5m> Kyral: so just use gparted or whatever to resize the osX if you don't want to wipe it ?
<helter> hey does anybody know how to disable cursor blinking in eclipse IDE?
<Kyral> prolly but resizing is sketchy regardless
<m5m> sketchy as you're doing it or sketchy in the long run?
<Kyral> as in you will prolly destroy the data
<m5m> people partition HDs all the time without losing data, unless you make a mistake there shouldn't be any significant risk
<Kyral> yah well I consider ANY repartitioning job to have a significant risk
<Kyral> (Better safe than wiped)
<m5m> safe == backed up
<Kyral> bingo
<Kr4t05> Kyral: I've resized my ext3 partition several times. :)
<Kr4t05> I remove the journal, resize and ext2, then restore it. :)
<Kyral> ext3 is happy as long as you don't change its START position
<red> i have this theme that is supposed to show stats and system performance but when applied it doesnt work
<red> i got the theme from
<dr_willis_> a 'theme' ? tht does that?
<red> i dunno if it does or not
<red> the preview showed it did
<dr_willis_> or the guys screen shot showed his desktop. and also someed some extra tools  he had. running.
<dr_willis_> I dont see how any theme would be doing that..
<dr_willis_> unless he made some Karamba applets to go with it.
<Mobadass> O M G automatix takes a LONG time
<red> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40695
<red> i want it too look similar to that
<red> so i guess i have to find the progs that are runnin with it
<Kyral> Oyah thats SuperKaramba
<red> how do i get that
<dr_willis_> with the package manager tool :P
<red> adept manager
<red> kewl
<dr_willis_> like everything else.
<red> works for me
<red> thanks
<red> is that similiar to nhc (notebook hardware controller) for windows
<red> seems like it would be
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Can qtparted merge partitions?
<dr_willis_> hmm.. ya mean take 2 partitions with data on them and combine them?
<ubuntu> no data on them, but yes
<ubuntu> I have 2 partitions that I want to merge
<dr_willis_> If theres NO data on them... then.. why dont ya just delete them and remake a big partition. :
<dr_willis_> :)
<dr_willis_> or delete 1 , and resize the other..
<dr_willis_> same effect.
<ubuntu> resize them how?
<dr_willis_> delete one, then slide the size slider on the remaining. I think is how the gui works..
<ubuntu> kew
<ubuntu> I will try that now
<dr_willis_> or delte them both.. and make a new partition in the bigger scombined pace.
<dr_willis_> which makes MUCH more sence
<dr_willis_> 0_o
<dr_willis_> the impornt part of your statement is they are both 'no data on them' :)
<nnn0> :)
<dr_willis_> nnn0,  or am i confused here.. Heh heh.
* dr_willis_ is getting sleepy.
<nnn0> yeah with data on them it's kind of a pain
<dr_willis_> ya know - the more i use gnome... the more i realize how badly it sucks
<dr_willis_> :)
<nnn0> eheheh
<dr_willis_> I figured id  give it a good TRY.. and egads.. its missing basic things..
<dr_willis_> like how the *#&@&@ do you MOVE files -
<dr_willis_> i can copy them.. but dont see no way to tell it to move. other then that lame cut/paste method
<Mobadass> mv
<dr_willis_> same with making a link to a diretory. :P
<nnn0> use the cli :)
* dr_willis_ pummles Mobadass  with a yard gnome.
<dr_willis_> :P
<Mobadass> :P
<dr_willis_> both gnome and kde need to work on their naming-scheme for things.. :P
<dr_willis_> its ksudo, but its gksu (or is it backwards)
<dr_willis_> and network-manager is.. somthing k* under kde,, and nm-applet under gnome.. :)
<nnn0> there alot of better wm's out there, maybe not with all the bells and whistles of kde and gnome, but more efficient in every aspect
<dr_willis_> Ive used most all of them. :P
<nnn0> you tried wmii ? :)
<dr_willis_> its not so much the window manager.. its the File managers that are lame
<nnn0> use mc then :)
<dr_willis_> wmii was annoying in how it decided to use some sort of meta-filesystem for its settings... I dident see he point of that.
<dr_willis_> I do tend to use mc..
<dr_willis_> silly gnometerminal  likes to take F10 away from me! :P the bums!
<nnn0> that's not a buf, it's a feature :)
<nnn0> bug even
<dr_willis_> I consider it a Brain-fart
<nnn0> :)
<dr_willis_> gotta love  'its differetn just to be different!'
<nnn0> i love wmii
<dr_willis_> Been using Matchbox lately :)
<dr_willis_>  KDE_3.5.4_on_SUSE_Linux_10.1.tar.bz2   - got somthign to play with on vmware for the next day or so. :P
<dr_willis_> vmware is so handy.
<dr_willis_> I need to track down  the 'wmx' and 'wmx2' window manager..  they aint been updated in years
<nnn0> vmware is cool
<nnn0> :)
<dr_willis_> off to  http://www.plig.net/xwinman/   to see what else is new
<dr_willis_> Karmen: A simple window manager with a clean look. It doesn't need a config file and has no library dependencies other than Xlib.
<dr_willis_> WWM: The Weird Window Manager is rather basic and hasn't been updated for a long time.
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> nothing beats the cli though
<dr_willis_> use 'twin' on the console for a Text based window manager
<dr_willis_> :P
<Mobadass> :/ how can u make the krfb invitations last for longer than an hour?
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> cool
<nnn0> :)
<halfbloodprince> does anyone here have libfreetype6 installed?
<crimsun> most everyone should.
<halfbloodprince> crimsun: do you have it installed?
<newcomer> en todo caso...donde pongo la resolucion al kdm?
<newcomer> Hello !
<crimsun> halfbloodprince: yes, why?
<mobad_> o.O
<newcomer> i got a trouble with kdm..
<halfbloodprince> crimsun: does it make a significant difference to the rendering of fonts
<InteliWasp> what is the lateist kernel for dapper?
<newcomer> and i wish know .. where i put the resolution to kdm?
<crimsun> InteliWasp: 2.6.15-26.47
<crimsun> halfbloodprince: different to what?
<halfbloodprince> crimsun: different to the rendering of fonts if libfreetype6 is not installed
<halfbloodprince> is rendering of fonts significantly better with libfreetype6 installed?
<crimsun> halfbloodprince: removing libfreetype6 removes just about every gui app I have installed
<crimsun> so yes, it makes significant difference here
<halfbloodprince> crimsun: i thought libfreetype6 was optional :\
<InteliWasp> thanks crimsun
<halfbloodprince> ?
<halfbloodprince> isn't it optional?
<crimsun> no.
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<crimsun> just above everything needs it nowadays.
<Sa_aD> Hi All
<Sa_aD> please i want to know hot to install KMESS ?
<crimsun> libfreetype6-dev -> libfontconfig1-dev -> Qt3/GTK+/etc. -> etc.
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<crimsun> IOW, those packages won't compile without libfreetype6 being present, which means with it Qt[34] /GTK+ 2.0 are uninstallable
<crimsun> s/with it/without it/
<Sa_aD> any answer ?
<crimsun> Sa_aD: use Adept/apt-get/aptitude/dselect
<Sa_aD> <crimsun> Sorry ?
<crimsun> Sa_aD: use Adept to install 'kmess'
<Sa_aD> <crimsun> what do u mean by Adept ?
<Sa_aD> 
<crimsun> http://www.kubuntu.org/images/adept-screenshot.png
<Royal> hi all... this is the first time I've installed kubuntu
<Sa_aD> <crimsun> thanks a lot i`ll check it :)
<Sa_aD> <crimsun> i can not see KMESS on the list i try this befor
<halfbloodprince> anyone tried yahoo messenger for linux ?
<Sa_aD> <crimsun> i found it thanks :)
<josef> hai does everybody know to install java in adept
<firephoto> josef: you need to install j2re1.4   it's in the multiverse repo so you'll need to uncomment that if you haven't already.
<josef> I changed already in the repo
<firephoto> you need to 'fetch updates' then and it should show up
<josef> ok thanks firephoto
<halfbloodprince> has anyone used yahoo messenger for linux? http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html#debian
<nnn0> why would they
<nnn0> :)
<mythril> is there a way to disable networking setup during boot?
<mobad_> oh...i love masturbating
<nnn0> :)
<mobad_> fuck me for blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<nnn0> hm
<halfbloodprince> nnn0: what do you mean?
<nnn0> i use linux, but i wouldn't dream of using yahoo :)
<halfbloodprince> why's that
<firephoto> halfbloodprince: it's just as feature lacking as the 3rd party linux clients. i'd just use kopete (or gaim i suppose)
<halfbloodprince> ah..
<mobad_> fuck me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<halfbloodprince> someone block this guy
<link_36p> Anyone know how to fix the package system when it wont let you remove something that ont let apt-get work?
<mobad_> i'm jerking off now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<mobad_> oh..there my cum is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nnn0> :)
<mobad_> touch me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nnn0> lovely
<mobad_> lick it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<mobad_> i'm drinking mz
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=mobad@*.no.shawcable.net]  by Hawkwind
* mobad_ was kicked off #Kubuntu by Hawkwind (Hawkwind)
<mythril> is there a way to disable networking setup during boot?
<link_36p> anyways
<link_36p> anyways
<link_36p> Anyone know how to fix the package system when it wont let you remove something that ont let apt-get work?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by Hawkwind
<flaccid> !libshout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libshout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !libshout2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libshout2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halfbloodprince> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<halfbloodprince> or, if you can get windows fonts on a cd, just copy them to the kubuntu fonts folder
<empcrono> say does any one know how to congure a cable modem
<empcrono> configure
<nnn0> no idea
<nnn0> everything is just ethernet on my side
<InteliWasp> how do i recreate the xorg.conf file?
<empcrono> im trying to change ports and stuff
<LeeJunFan> InteliWasp: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> InteliWasp: if you want it to be easy dpkg-reconfigure -p critical xserver-xorg
<_rince_> mrgn
<Nickname> hello all...
<empcrono> hello
<Nickname> got the lve cd workin but Kubuntu wont recognize my wireless adapter...
<Nickname> any ideas
<empcrono> dang it all everytime i put the ip in for the router it doesnt work
<empcrono> you know in the browser it times out
<zeergon> ping
<empcrono> my ping is low
<empcrono> im just trying to change ports
<empcrono> so that torrents will download and decient speeds
<empcrono> how do you tell whats on what port?
<empcrono> you know when you put in the ip to the router your uising and it lets you config stuff?
<empcrono> in the browser
<iTek> hey guys.
<iTek> i have a question.
<empcrono> kk?
<iTek> has anyone in here been able to get Dual Monitors working with Kubuntu?
<iTek> with NVIDIA
<empcrono> wow wasnt expecting that hold on one sec
<iTek> k
<empcrono> how do you have it set up?
<empcrono> are you trying to have two separate monitors or like one desktop spanning two
<iTek> yes.  Dual View.
<iTek> see, i can't get my drivers installed to work with Kubuntu.
<iTek> i downloaded them frmo nVidia.
<iTek> and once they are installed, it freezes at login screen and X doesn't work anymore.
<iTek> have to re-install distro.
<empcrono> ouch
<empcrono> what model
<iTek> erm.  GeForce 6200
<iTek> 256mb
<empcrono> try this
<empcrono> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<empcrono> if you need help with it ask
<gogeta> hi
<gogeta> kde seems very unstable on my frends pc
<gogeta> kwin single 11
<ace_> what ways can a person not be able to veiw a windows network even if they have samba
<ace_> what ways can a person not be able to veiw a windows network even if they have samba
<royal> hi all
<royal> um hey I was just running kubuntu for the first time a few minutes ago and I was wondering, what is the program that is the equivilant to windows explorer?
<Jucato> Konqueror
<royal> I thought that was the IE/Firefox equivient... or is it both?
<Jucato> It's KDE's web browser, file manager, file viewer/previewer, etc.
<Jucato> it's that, and more
<royal> ah I see
<ace_> what ways can a person not be able to veiw a windows network even if they have samba
<royal> I didn't attempt anything like this but a quick question. is there a way I can acess my windows files from kubuntu? (running livecd)
<gyaresu> royal: just read or write as well?
<royal> write as well
<Jucato> (read only, not recommended to write)
<royal> (probably just read but write woudl be nice to know too)
<helter>  can somebody help me? I'm trying to work out how to turn off cursor blinking in the eclipse IDE editor. I really like eclipse, but I cant stand blinking cursors.
<gyaresu> royal: there should be an entry in /etc/fstab already...
<royal> oh.
<gyaresu> royal: if so then just "sudo mount /dev/hda1" or whatever it is"
* royal is a n00b to linux... lol
<gyaresu> from a terminal >> cat /etc/fstab
<royal> ok.
<gyaresu> royal: look for something like: /dev/hda1 /media/xp rw,ntfs,blah
<ace_> im a noob :P so i kinda need help with geting samba to work and how to run it
<royal> ok
<gyaresu> ace: try smb4k it's a great UI for samba under KDE...
<ace_> ui?
<royal> also, how do I enable Ident on the IRC client? (tried to get into #YTMND on efnet, but they +B people with no ident)
<gyaresu> ace_: user interface
<ace_> ah
<gyaresu> royal: sorry. don't know. i imagine there is something under the prefs...
<royal> heh not only am I noob at linux, but I also have to be the pathfinder. see I'm doing this for the class (computer repair and maintanance class), and I suggested we also do a linux install somewhere along the line to suppliment a windows install howto.
<gyaresu> royal: well it sure has gotten a lot easier than the even 12 months ago...
<royal> thats good :)
<gyaresu> royal: ubuntu with automatix is every n00bs dream.
<royal> uh huh
<alexicon> anyone know of any good tools for xkb?
<alexicon> got some funny laptop keys i want to map..
<royal> its somthing I'll look further into when I finish the other computer I'm working on. I have an "old" 9310S  gateway that i'll permantently install Kubuntu on for school
<royal> like I said earlier, I'm the pathfinder for this operation. heh most of the people in the class couldn't even get thier computers to turn on without my help
<royal> btw another question: if you install a new type of motherboard (like say you have an intel 945 board, and you want to get a conroe, so you upgrade to a 975 board), would you have to reinstall or run a repair install or somthing like that of kubuntu?
<ubuntu-user1336> exit
<royal> I know you have to repair install or if you have a recovery partition you have to use that when you swap out motherboards with windows (its a pain in the ass)
<feet> hello. trying to watch flash videos. have it all set up, with sound going thru aoss. but i notice the sound starts lagging after a while. is there a way to work around this? thanks
<cima> how to install gcc in kubuntu?
<cima> or c compiler in kubuntu?
<Jucato> cima: install the package "build-essential" and it will install gcc along with other stuff that you would need to compile
<royal> if you install a new type of motherboard (like say you have an intel 945 board, and you want to get a conroe, so you upgrade to a 975 board), would you have to reinstall or run a repair install or somthing like that of kubuntu? I know you have to repair install or if you have a recovery partition you have to use that when you swap out motherboards with windows (its a pain in the ass)
<flaccid> is there a switch to update a package with dpkg or do i just use dpkg -i ?
<feet> you could do that, or sudo apt-get install <nameofpackage> and it will get the latest from the repos, even if it is already installed..
<flaccid> feet: does it have access to the weekly opera builds now
<flaccid> ?
<feet> dont know
<flaccid> no it doesnt
<flaccid> so this has to be installed by dpkg
<feet> if you constantly like updating using the weekly builds, why not make a mini repository in your local hard disk
<feet> and download the debs in there
<feet> save em there, rather
<flaccid> true
<flaccid> however i believe the url is dynamic ie. http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-419/intel-linux/
<feet> well i think dpkg -i works, over writes whatever is already there
<feet> does get to be a pain when youre updating the package as regularly as you seem to want
<cima> jucato : thank you
<cima> jucato : i'm forget
<Jucato> cima: no problem :)
<cima> am i need to install driver for my laptop in kubuntu?
<NeoSaki> Hey Jucato, whats the command for copying/moving directories from term, I seem to have forgotten >_>
<Jucato> NeoSaki: copy is cp, move is mv
<NeoSaki> for a full directory?
<royal> if you install a new type of motherboard (like say you have an intel 945 board, and you want to get a conroe, so you upgrade to a 975 board), would you have to reinstall or run a repair install or somthing like that of kubuntu? I know you have to repair install or if you have a recovery partition you have to use that when you swap out motherboards with windows (its a pain in the ass)
<royal> does anyone know at all?
<Jucato> probably no one who's online right now?
<NeoSaki> I would say that you need to recompile your kernel
<NeoSaki> with the new processor drivers(if you can find it for the conroe)
<NeoSaki> and look at the mobo site as they will normally have the drivers for the mobo
<Jucato> er.... no need to recompile the kernel...
<NeoSaki> Its a suggestion
<Jucato> :)
<NeoSaki> <--recompiles with major hardware updates
<NeoSaki> Makes it smooth, like peanut butter
<Jucato> ouch...
<royal> so whats the steps to do that?
<Jucato> royal: not necessary to compile kernels.. only if you want/need to and if you know how to
<NeoSaki> >_> Erm...yeah don't need to
<royal> oh ok
<royal> so in other words you dont really need to do anything?
<NeoSaki> You can seriously mess up your comp if you don't know how
<royal> ok I won't try that then. so if you don't have to do that, you don't need to do anything else then?
<royal> (it sounds great... now if only creative had linux drivers for xfi
<NeoSaki> royal: have you looked for possible 3rd party drivers for it?
<royal> nope
<royal> hmmm
<royal> this is really a learning experience for me I think :)
<NeoSaki> its all good
<NeoSaki> Kubuntu gives you a learning curve
<NeoSaki> I learned on Mandrake and Slackware >_>
<royal> which is good, cause sometimes when you go to class you feel like your just going there to get a grade on waht you already know as opposed to actually learning somthing
<royal> know what I mean?
<royal> btw one last final question... am I right to assume that the procedure to install is first boot into kubuntu off the cd, then install it from there? (as opposed to window's system of install THEN boot)
<saki> yeah
<royal> wow thats neat!
<saki> Hey Jucato, you know anything about ATI All-in-Wonder cards and tv-tuner programs for linux?
<Jucato> er... sorry, nope...
<saki> oh well
<royal> ok I got to go. cya, you been a great help
<saki> later man
* Jucato doesn't have ATI...
<NeoSaki> How about just TV-Tuner apps in gen?
* Jucato doesn't have a TV-Tuner either.... :(
<NeoSaki> :( Oh well, I'll go find a wiki
<NeoSaki> ^^
<k31th> Guys, I have postfix setup with amavis & spamassasin... however my spam gets sent to the user as wel as my spam mailbox ! how can i stop this
<ace_> so how do i get smb4k to see a windows server
<saki> hrm
<saki> konverse seems to not be liking something >_>
<Jucato> ??
<NeoSaki> it keeps crashing, konverse, which seems to be bringing down xorg too
<jfdbmi> How do I install firefox browser, I am new user
<Jucato> jfdbmi: new installation?
<NeoSaki> kicker ->system -> adept
<NeoSaki> type your pass
<NeoSaki> then search for firefox
<grothesk> jfdbmi: 'sudo apt-get install firefox
* Jucato notes that if he/she installed Kubuntu without an active internet connection, all repositories would be disabled...
<jfdbmi> I tried opening adept but it is not opening
<[niceday] > sudo apt-get install firefox
<NeoSaki> adept isn't opening?
<NeoSaki> :O
<jfdbmi> why is that adept is not opening?
<riri> hi imbrandon
<NeoSaki> what system are you running?
<riri> i compiled kde4 on dapper
<intelikey> jfdbmi sudo hosed or another package manager front end is open ?
<Jucato> (or the dialog box asking for the password is hidden...)
<riri> i tried to do it on edgy but kdebase didn't passed : joystick.h problem
<jfdbmi> so what do I do
<intelikey> start testing things to see which it is
<Jucato> jfdbmi: also check if there's an open dialog box that is asking for your password
<jfdbmi> I have not installed another pkg mngr
<NeoSaki> i didn't realize KDE4 was out?
<NeoSaki> I thought only KDE 3.5.4 was
<Jucato> NeoSaki: it isn't
<jfdbmi> If I do alt+tab I should know if another dialog box is open right?
<Jucato> jfdbmi: yes, or just look at your taskbar
<jfdbmi> I checked no other dialog box is open askin for pwd
<Jucato> NeoSaki: they're actually talking about the first development snapshot of KDE 4, called Krash, which is actually KDE 3.80.1 (iirc...)
<Jucato> jfdbmi: press Alt+F2 and type in "kdesu adept" (without the quotes)
<riri> better compiled kde4 on dapper
<riri> but kde4 is only squeleton
<riri> i do compiled since 15 days
<intelikey> i absolutely can not tolerate trying to install from the liveCD !
<Jucato> ...
<jfdbmi> adept opened and I clicked on fetch updates. Headers are downloading
<Jucato> jfdbmi: you can then look for "firefox", right-click on it, select "Requrest Install", click Preview Changes to double-check, then click on Apply Changes
<intelikey> requrest install ???
<Jucato> intelikey: or install package...
<Jucato> intelikey: last I remember, the option is "Request Install"
<intelikey> what language was that ?
<intelikey> oh typo... nm
<Jucato> just checked, it's Request Install...
<Jucato> err.. sorry about that.. didn't realize my typo :)
<Jucato> ugh! ubuntuforums is down again?!
<intelikey> sorry i wasn't trying to be a wise guy, just didn't notice that all it was was an extra key
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(jfdbmi/#kubuntu) yes in the search box
(Jucato/#kubuntu) jfdbmi: and?
(jfdbmi/#kubuntu) there is no firefox for install
(Jucato/#kubuntu) ah
<Jucato> jfdbmi: ok, go to the Adept menu and click on Manage Repositories
<jfdbmi> can I just download the .deb file from somewhere?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<NeoSaki> did you have him updat?
<NeoSaki> update*
<Jucato> intelikey: unfortunately, those pages only describe how to enable the universe and multiverse repos... it all works on the presumption that the main and restricted repos are enabled by default...
<jfdbmi> I did that and I have to wait for headers I just want the firefox browser
<intelikey> Jucato even !easysource  ?
<Jucato> jfdbmi: in order for you to be able to "see" and install Firefox, you need to have the proper repository enabled and then Fetch Updates to update it
<Jucato> intelikey: there's no "easysource" in the !repos response
<Jucato> intelikey: and I think there's a problem with source-o-matic when it comes to getting the latest KDE and Amarok repos
<NeoSaki> so you need him to enable the normal repositories?
<Jucato> NeoSaki: yes
<intelikey> the link ^ mentions  !easysource
<NeoSaki> easy
<Jucato> intelikey: ah. ok my bad. but to someone who doesn't know how to use the bot... !easysource is pretty cryptic don't you think?
<NeoSaki> he's in adept, correct?
<intelikey> can be,   yeppers
<Jucato> NeoSaki: afaik, yes. (why don't you talk to him directly :D )
<Jucato> oooh.. the great jono :)
<jono> hey :)
<Jucato> all hail jono!!
<Jucato> :D
<NeoSaki> jfdbmi check your pms
<jono> Jucato, :P
<Jucato> NeoSaki: better give the instructions in the main channel. for everyone to see and learn from
<Jucato> :)
<NeoSaki> oh
<NeoSaki> ight
<Jucato> :P
<NeoSaki> click Adept -> Manage Repositories
<NeoSaki> in the add bar I'm gonna need you to type the following
* Jucato wonders if jfdbmi is still there...
<NeoSaki> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main
<NeoSaki> I hope he is
<NeoSaki> >_>
<Jucato> NeoSaki: that line is already in the sources.list
<Jucato> it just needs to be enabled. not added...
<NeoSaki> ight
<NeoSaki> right click on it enable
<NeoSaki> do the same for the rest of them that are not enabled
<NeoSaki> i  thought you guys had said that he didn't have them
<Jucato> I said not enabled.
<jfdbmi> yes the deb http://archive.ubuntu,com/ubuntu is already in the list and it is enabled
<NeoSaki> I miss read, I'm sorry, I'm sorry
<intelikey> i think you are talking to a spook
<Jucato> NeoSaki: lol no need to be sorry
<Jucato> we all make mistakes. :)
<Jucato> heck I didn't even see my typo until intelikey so kindly pointed it out :D
<NeoSaki> jfdbmi, are all of them enabled?
<jfdbmi> the main and restricted is enabled
<intelikey> i only point out the ones that make me chuckel and the ones i can't figure out....
<Jucato> intelikey: heh :)
<NeoSaki> hrm
<NeoSaki> when you find firefox
<NeoSaki> which version are you installing
<NeoSaki> mozilla-firefox or just firefox?
<jfdbmi> I have http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is the URL correct?
<Jucato> mozilla-firefox does not exist anymore in Dapper. it's just a dummy package (AFAIK)
<Jucato> jfdbmi: yes
<Jucato> for Indonesia (or is it India?)
<intelikey> if the "in" server responds
<jfdbmi> doesn't anyone know If I can just download a deb file instead of struggling with the adept
<Jucato> jfdbmi: no. because if you do that, you'll be struggling with your whole computer instead of just Adept
<jfdbmi> How am I to know whether it is India or Indonesia?
<jfdbmi> I see
<jfdbmi> that
<Jucato> jfdbmi: err... nvm that (whether it's India or Indonesia)
<chx> is it possible to define smaller desktops than the resolution of the screen ? I am eyeing the 30" Dell
<jfdbmi> is a good advice then
<intelikey> jfdbmi yes you can just dl the .deb  and then dl the next .deb that that one depended on.  and the next and the next and the next....   if you want to go that route.   but fixing your /etc/apt/souces.list  by hand would be easier.
<Jucato> jfdbmi: anyway, all you need to do is to enable the proper repositories (actually, the ones that have "main restricted" would be enough), then click on Apply (at the bottom) then Fetch Updates
<[niceday] > jfdbmi > i didn't get it. Did you make an apt-get install firefox ? and what did that return ?
<jfdbmi> the headers are not downloading from the URL I have which is http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Jucato> jfdbmi: ok, then remove the "in."
<NeoSaki> ^^
<Jucato> NeoSaki: what happened, you went silent for a moment :)
<intelikey> venella
<NeoSaki> i'm compiling a few items to get my AiW working
<Jucato> ah
<NeoSaki> its being a real fun project >_>
<Netcad> is there anything wrong with grub and reiserfs?
<jfdbmi> I can't be here and there at the same time pl give me time to try out the instructions
<intelikey> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> jfdbmi: you can just scroll up for the instructions you missed
<NeoSaki> ? So lost
<intelikey> there's a one liner that will fix it....
<jfdbmi> I removed the 'in' now I have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Jucato> jfdbmi: try to Fetch Updates again
<jfdbmi> and I clicked apply and then I clicked FU
<Jucato> intelikey: I presume you are going to explain each of those commands, which would only add another level of complexity and confusion to an already confused jfdbmi...
<jfdbmi> It was fetching headers
<jfdbmi> should I do a search firefox
<Jucato> jfdbmi: yes
<jfdbmi> what there still isn't any firefox for me to install :(
<jfdbmi> the headers are not downloading for some reason
<Netcad> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block(0,0) <--- what could cause this?
<Jucato> probably a proxy problem (more than I could handle, I'm afraid...)
<intelikey> Jucato no i wasn't going to explain anything.   that was a one line shell command string.   if copied and pasted into a terminal  it should fix apt (repos)   but it would make a one line sources.list   rather than appending.      a guy that wants an 'easy way out'  gets an easy way out...
<jfdbmi> thanks for all the effort
<jfdbmi> I am leaving now, see ya later
<Jucato> intelikey: I guess that depends on what an "easy way out" is for the one asking
<intelikey> Jucato also notice i wasn't prepending his nick,  didn't want him be confused...
<Jucato> intelikey: yep :)
<NeoSaki> well avview works
<NeoSaki> now if I could figure out why my AiW won't install properly >_>
<intelikey> but honestly,  i'm not sure it's not his network.   i couldn't ping him while he was here.  generally a network that tight can interfear with things.  possably upstreem firewalled
<NeoSaki> true, probably had an off the shelf router without setting it up
<NeoSaki> or was on a shared connection with a paranoid freak of nature
<NeoSaki> >_>
<intelikey> or iron curton net
<NeoSaki> how hard is it to update x.org?
* NeoSaki has never done it
<intelikey> apt-get update
<intelikey> apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> that hard ^
<NeoSaki> ooo
<NeoSaki> ight
<NeoSaki> think they have xorg7.1?
<intelikey> not in the repos
<intelikey> you'd have to roll your own
<NeoSaki> meh
<Jucato> NeoSaki: Dapper uses only 7.0
<Jucato> Edgy has 7.1
<NeoSaki> >_>
<NeoSaki> mine says it has 6.8?
<Jucato> er?
<NeoSaki> i dunno
<intelikey> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<intelikey> mine
<NeoSaki> erm
<NeoSaki> maybe it is 7?
<NeoSaki> then why isn't my tv capture working?
<intelikey> you did    Xorg -version
<intelikey> ?
<aseigo> jono: ping
<Jucato> oooh aseigo :)
<Jucato> all hail aseigo!!
<aseigo> hey =) how you are doing?
<Jucato> hehe doing fine. missed your wednesday Plasma blog. ehehe :)
<intelikey> and it peves me off that they dropped one dash.   --version has always been *nix standard  but xorg requires one dash  not zero and not two, exactly one.   dumb jackasses.
<jono> aseigo, pong!
<aseigo> johey: hey dude =)
<aseigo> er, jono ^
<MDCore> hey all... I switched back to my kubuntu dual boot after a couple of weeks of windows use. Kopete won't login to MSN... is there a problem that I should know of ?
<aseigo> jono: you're alive and i'm alive ... at the same time.. ;)
<jono> aseigo, not too bad, given the circumstances
<Jucato> heh :)
<aseigo> jono: indeed. pondering if you know what your sched looks like this week?
<jono> aseigo, can we talk tomorrow, I have to cremate our puppy today :(
<Jucato> oh... Banger...
<Jucato> :(
<intelikey> roast dog ?
<Jucato> tsk tsk...
<aseigo> jono: oh, shitty. dog, that is, not waiting until tomorrow
<NeoSaki> intelikey: yeah, I did that
<aseigo> johey: yeah, certainly.. ping me, or i'll ping you.. or whatever.. condolences on the pet
<jono> intelikey, piss off
<Jucato> jono: condolences from me, too. just read it in your blog
<intelikey> jono did you just sware at me ?
<jono> thanks Jucato
<jono> intelikey, yes
<intelikey> oh,  ok
<Jucato> O_O
<jono> intelikey, I think cheap jokes right not isnt particularly nice
<jono> intelikey, particularly given what my family is going through
<Jucato> intelikey: drop by Planet Ubuntu and check it out if you want
<intelikey> yeah.  i think people that place more value on animal live than they do on human life are pond scum....  so maybe we're even jono...  idk     (and no i'm not trying to be nice, grow up a little bit chump)
<halfbloodprince> i have a favour to ask.. can anyone send me a screenshot of the network settings dialog box? (kmenu -> system settings -> network settings)
<Jucato> intelikey: don't generalize too much
<jono> intelikey, do you have *any* compassion?
<Jucato> intelikey: and it's on a case to case basis.
<NeoSaki> halfbloodprince hold up
<DeadS0ul> any of you able to get on msn atm?
<Jucato> NeoSaki: heh, "hold up" in our country is synonymous to a "stick up"/mugging :D
<NeoSaki> where you at, Jucato?
<intelikey> sure jono.   but a dog dying doesn't rate any.  human tragity is altogather different.
<Jucato> DeadS0ul: seems to be no problem here
<Jucato> NeoSaki: philippines
<NeoSaki> ahh
<Jucato> intelikey: some people consider their pets to be part of the family and have emotional attachments to them
<DeadS0ul> what're you using?
<Jucato> intelikey: just because you don't feel that way doesn't mean that other people should feel the same way as you do
* lupine_85 remembers losing "his" dog
<Jucato> DeadS0ul: Kopete
<DeadS0ul> =\
<aseigo> intelikey: dude, i don't think anyone said anything about human life vs animal life
<DeadS0ul> wonder why kmess and koepte aren't letting me on =(
<halfbloodprince> yo Jucato, what's up? :)
<Jucato> hi halfbloodprince! :)
<aseigo> intelikey: some people do, however, have a level of compassion that allows them to care about their animal partners
<aseigo> intelikey: that's a good thing from a mental health perspective, actually
<Jucato> intelikey: and some people should have a level of tact when dealing with other people's preferences, specially when it's pretty emotional
<aseigo> intelikey: whilst poking sticks at someone who's lost a good friend isn't
* halfbloodprince is holding up
<Jucato> NeoSaki: I don't know how much longer halfbloodprince can keep holding up :)
<Jucato> it's pretty strenuous :)
<NeoSaki> halfbloodprince: http://www.gops-clan.com/snapshot.png
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: you still need that screenshot?
<lupine_85> in admin mode or normal?
<NeoSaki> er..
<NeoSaki> snapshot1.png
<NeoSaki> halfbloodprince: http://www.gops-clan.com/snapshot1.png
<halfbloodprince> thanks man
<NeoSaki> np
<NeoSaki> tell me if you need more, sorry it took so long, realized i didn't have kftpgrabber installed >_>
<intelikey> aseigo you finished ?
* Jucato sighs
<aseigo> intelikey: as a matter of fact, yes. =)
<jono> aseigo, don't waste your breath
<Jucato> wb jono
<jono> hey Jucato
<halfbloodprince> where do i set my default gateway? under 'routes'?
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: yes
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: thanks
<grothesk> Which plugin do I need for sending pictures from gwenview by email?
<halfbloodprince> man, i've downloaded like 600mb+ and bitcomet still says 62%
<halfbloodprince> i think it's redownloading stuff
<lupine_85> bittorrent is a pain like that
<aseigo> grothesk: it's not under Plugins -> Images for you?
<grothesk> aseigo: No. It's missing.
<aseigo> halfbloodprince: could it be that you've downloaded lots of partial chunks?
<Jucato> aseigo: for some odd reason, Kubuntu doesn't include the gwenview plugins by default...
<halfbloodprince> aseigo: i guess it must be that
* aseigo ponders how he got the plugins then =)
<aseigo> halfbloodprince: if you were running ktorrent you could see quite easily ;)
* Jucato really ponders how aseigo got the plugins...
<halfbloodprince> it's going to be another day till i download the whole thing
<Jucato> er... let me correct that. Kubuntu doesn't install it by default...
* Jucato goes look for the gwenview plugins package..
<lupine_85> might have been faster to flutter your eyelashes at some other Ubuntuer in your country and got them to send you a CD :(
* lupine_85 has a stack of 10 Ubuntu CDs <---over there
<grothesk> Oh. Excuse me. I can send local pictures. I was just trying to send a remote picture. ;-)
<NeoSaki> nice to see ATI is officially supporting x86_64 linux
<aseigo> Jucato: perhaps it's kipi
<halfbloodprince> lupine: i don't know anyone else in my country who uses ubuntu
<lupine_85> India?
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<Jucato> aseigo: yeah I think so too
<lupine_85> a bit difficult, I guess :(
<lupine_85> (I'm in the UK)
<aseigo> grothesk: try apt-get install'ing kipi-plugins
<halfbloodprince> well, it's just going to be another day.. by the time I wake up tomorrow, it should all be done :D
<grothesk> aseigo: Sorry, I figured it out already.
<aseigo> ha!
<grothesk>  <grothesk> Oh. Excuse me. I can send local pictures. I was just trying to send a remote picture. ;-)
<halfbloodprince> i'm so bored of this windows crap.. all the WGA and SP2 crap.. it's like aaaarrgghh
<halfbloodprince> i really think more manufacturers should have PCs pre-installed with Linux.. linux comes with so much stuff..
<NeoSaki> halfbloodprince you can get pcs with linux on them
<lupine_85> Microsoft gives huge OEM discounts to PC manufacturers who use Windows :(
<halfbloodprince> :(
<NeoSaki> ^-^ But self installing it makes it so much more entertaining
<grizzly> is there a way to hibernate without needing the password?
<NeoSaki> lupine_85 so? linux is FREE
<Jucato> not to mention more educational
<NeoSaki> whats better than FREE?
<NeoSaki> lol
<NeoSaki> I wish Adobe would start supporting linux
<Jucato> hm.. free AND easy :)
<Jucato> j/k
<lupine_85> NeoSaki: if you ship even some PCs with linux, you lose those discounts... for all your other PCs
<halfbloodprince> adobe apps are the only reason i'm dual booting
<NeoSaki> same here
<NeoSaki> oh, and games
<lupine_85> so if you sell a fair number of Windows PCs as well, you could end up losing plenty of money
<halfbloodprince> i dont play many games
* Jucato only dual boots for MMORPG's...
<NeoSaki> cuz only 4-5 of my games play on linux
<NeoSaki> WoW doesn't :(
<NeoSaki> WoW is my kryptonite
<Jucato> NeoSaki: some people have been able to play WoW...
<DeadS0ul1`> same here =(
<Jucato> but I guess using Cedega?
<grothesk> Huh? WoW ist said to run fine under wine.
<DeadS0ul1`> i play WoW too much
<NeoSaki> Jucato: meh, I wouldn't wanna chance it >_>
<Jucato> none of the games I play run in Linux. lol
<feet> umm, how can i fix this: The KDE panel (kicker) could not load the main panel due to a problem with your installation!?
<Jucato> i mean the MMORPG ones...
<NeoSaki> I have to either download a special installer or tweak with it abit
<lupine_85> Ultima runs :)
<Jucato> feet: it says that everytime you try to login?
<lupine_85> what else do you need, MMORPG-wise?!
<feet> and every time i run kicker manually
<Jucato> lupine_85: heh, I play the Asian ones... :P
<NeoSaki> Maple Story?
<NeoSaki> Ragnarok?
<Jucato> feet: but otherwise kicker runs without problems?
<halfbloodprince> Ragnarok is huge over here
<feet> i dont know
<feet> its not there!!
<Jucato> yeah Ragnarok Online
<DeadS0ul1`> rangarok is for girls
<Jucato> DeadS0ul1`: hmph
<Jucato> :)
* tk is back, am I away?, gone 19h9m10s
<voicu> #romania
<voicu> oups
<NeoSaki> I got bored with RO
<DeadS0ul1`> i hope wow releases previews for hunters soon
<Jucato> aseigo: yep. kipi-plugins... not installed by default :)
<lupine_85> New warhammer online MMORPG up soon, apparently
<NeoSaki> Same with CoH, CoV, EvE, SL, MS, and that future one from Codemasters
<Jucato> er.. anyone who can help feet?
<DeadS0ul1`> you think warhammer will be better than WoW?
<NeoSaki> I suggest reinstall
<Jucato> (ouch...)
<NeoSaki> or possibly uninstall the kicker and reinstall it >_>
* lupine_85 isn't a fan of WoW
<Jucato> feet: is this a new installation of Kubuntu? did you encounter any problems when you installed?
<NeoSaki> I don't know if kicker is seperate from kde or not though
<feet> its part of kdebase
<feet> i dont really want to get rid of that and install it again
<Jucato> NeoSaki: it's a separate program but part of kdebase like feet said
<halfbloodprince> what about Spore
<NeoSaki> I'm so getting Spore
<NeoSaki> for my DS PC and X360
<NeoSaki> its like Joygasmic Fun
<halfbloodprince> heh
<NeoSaki> I hope they get the Live enabled on it
<NeoSaki> so that your save games will transfer when you connect to the net
<feet> Jucato: it isnt new. i just happened to restart X and then when i logged back in, WHAM, it wouldnt work
<chx> I read http://www.alwins-world.de/programs/kdesvn/kdesvn_dok/kdesvn-kio.html but it's not clear -- is there a ksvn kio slave which lets me _write_ to the repository?
<cox377> whats the difference between unix and linux?
<lupine_85> cox377: unix is expensive :)
<feet> lol
<NeoSaki> unix is geared more towards corp and linux is a more of a home version
<NeoSaki> plus linux is free
<chx> cox377: what's the difference between a lamer and a user who searches?
<lupine_85> Our Uni has SunOS 5.? and it costs them a small fortune
<chx> (sorry)
<NeoSaki> ooo harsh
<lupine_85> Once you're on the CLI, you simply can't tell the difference though
<Jucato> feet: what happened before you restarted X? did you install something or modify something?
<feet> not so far as i am aware. tho i did notice the applets inserter was empty
<feet> the folks in #kde recommended reinstalling the kicker package. but i dont think that will do much
<Jucato> feet: have you tried it?
<feet> am going to
<feet> looking for the package on da site
<Jucato> feet: it's "kicker"
<feet> i know
<feet> but my connection isnt the fastest
<cox377> chx ; )
<Jucato> feet: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker
<DeadS0ul1`> crap i dunno what I did to my mixer settings, I don' thave any sound atm
<NeoSaki> :|
<feet> ok
<NeoSaki> My arsehole gene was kicking in
<cox377> neosaki: is the platform similar though?
<NeoSaki> must...resist...
<MetaMorfoziS> jreggelt mindenkinek
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> we all must resist...
<NeoSaki> cox377 whatchu mean?
<lupine_85> linux is a unix feel-a-like, in that they're both POSIX-compliant
<lupine_85> beyond that, it depends on what version of linux you're comparing against what version of unix
<lupine_85> google has many comparative essays :)
<NeoSaki> what NTSC standard is america using?
<intelikey> Jucato ttfn
<feet> jucato: it worked, but my applets inserter is still empty
* Jucato is going /away for a while (some help feet please?)
<feet> lol
<Jucato> guess he left too...
<voicu> How can I stop KDE from adding other window managers' programs in its menu?
<voicu> and vice versa...
<tk> NeoSaki: NTSC-M which barely any different than NTSC-J
<intelikey> voicu /etc/menu*  might have answers on that, but why do you want to restrict the use of an app to only wm ?
<dsas> could anyone tell me what package kinfocenter belongs to?
<voicu> Because I want to use KDE, Gnome and XFCE at the same time and the menus would become really crowded with programs that do the same thing.
<NeoSaki> tk, Thanks
<aseigo> dsas: kcontrol
<dsas> aseigo: Cool, thanks.
<aseigo> voicu: that's a per-.desktop file thing
<cox377> neosaki: lol... i'm currently looking for employment, and when it requires unix experience i'm wondering how much my small experience with linux could count towards thats
<aseigo> voicu: they need to have either OnlyShowIn= or NotShowIn= entries
<aseigo> voicu: those restrict where they are shown... alternatively in your .menu files you can specify that the Catgories= must contain KDE or GNOME or whatever
<NeoSaki> cox377: hrm...a little bit, if you're familiar with the terminal commands
<voicu> ok, thanks aseigo
<intelikey> dsas dpkg -S /path/filename   will answer those questions for you in the future
<dsas> intelikey: I don't have kde installed, just doing some bug triaging.
<dsas> intelikey: Thanks for the tip though :)
<intelikey> np
<cox377> neosaki: getting there, i think it's a non starter now, if I ever got into the interview it maybe become very interesting when asking me questions about it
<NeoSaki>  cox377 would be interesting
<NeoSaki> brb
<NeoSaki> gotta reboot xorg
<tk> cox377: working in a terminal is the best way to learn it, if you know how to do things that way, and know some server admin type stuff from terminal, that would useually cover "unix exp" I would think...
<intelikey> i thought you only boot an os...
<Healot> hehe
<Healot> restart the X server i guess
<intelikey> yeah i guess
<quique> hi
<Healot> Illl reboot my car :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> sentiments
<tk> If it wasnt for the hardware damage it might cause I'd "re-boot" windows all day for being such a buggy POS. (I still love my laptop though)
<cox377> tk: cheers for that, i think a year down the line i may reach that point, but i;ve only been on it for a few months. Cheers anyway
<Healot> does the updated CD image of DApper contains all the updates minus the security updates?
<Healot> damn, GPRS is scarce
<CVirus> Healot: WTF .. are you really inside your car ?
<CVirus> Healot: I thought GPRS prices are very high !
<Healot> me? it's cheap here...
<Healot> I am on a bus btw )
<CVirus> Healot: and whats the speed ?
<Healot> twice the dial-up
<intelikey> your not sitting in your car giggeling at how skinny you are are you ?
* lupine_85 gets 384kbps Internet off his phone
<lupine_85> 3G++
<Healot> iI could get higher speed if I have an EDGE capable-phone
<CVirus> Healot: where do you live ?
<Healot> me, Malaysia
<lupine_85> Wilayah Persekutuan ?
<CVirus> Healot: isnt Malaysia the country with the greatest number of muslims ?
<NeoSaki> starting to piss me off
<Healot> no
<intelikey> that's what i got on your ip, but thought you might have been tor'ing it though
<Healot> in percentage it's indonesia
<Healot> well, in numbers too
<CVirus> ah yeah right
<CVirus> indonesia
<halfbloodprince> what difference does the number of muslims make?
<NeoSaki> guess I'm going todo something extreme
<Healot> halfbloodprince: i have no idea :)
<NeoSaki> muslims scare CVirus
<CVirus> nah
<cox377> lol
<lupine_85> mmmmmmmmmmmmm persecution
<CVirus> I were a muslim myself
<NeoSaki> he pees his pants when he sees a group
<halfbloodprince> heh
<NeoSaki> CVirus, where you from?
<CVirus> NeoSaki: I already live in a muslim community
<CVirus> NeoSaki: Egypt !
<halfbloodprince> brb guys
<CVirus> no longer a muslim though
<NeoSaki> ^^
<NeoSaki> XVampireX! Emo!
<NeoSaki> :O
<Healot> don't get emo
<Healot> get penguined instead
<intelikey> yeah
<lupine_85> emo penguin?
<Healot> yeah
<NeoSaki> hey intelikey, which source do i need to recompile the kernel on here?
<lupine_85> !linux-source-2.6.25
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-source-2.6.25 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-source-2.6.15
<intelikey> linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 43476 kB, installed size 43612 kB
<NeoSaki> yeah just figured that out xD
<CVirus> Healot: how much do you pay for this GPRS service ... is it per KB ?
<NeoSaki> i was scrolling through the list on Synaptic, and it had like four or five wierd ones, then moved the page down right after asking xD
<intelikey> linux-source  is a meta package that should get you the latest
<Healot> CVirus: unlimited access
<CVirus> Healot: WTF :-S
<CVirus> Healot: its per KB in here
<intelikey> err latest *buntu kernel for dapper that is
<Healot> pro-rated at RM 99 ~= USD 25
<NeoSaki> tis cool tis cool
<NeoSaki> just gotta compile it to include a couple updated drivers that kubuntu doesn't seem to like >_>
<tk> CVirus: you can often get unlimited packages if you pay the price for em... I don't believ ethey are very cheap in the US yet though
<Healot> i guess telco wars make customers happy
<intelikey> NeoSaki you could use kernel-source  if you wanted a 2.4 kernel   :)
* lupine_85 could get completely free UTMS if he wanted to
<lupine_85> no point though, as I don't have a laptop
<NeoSaki> intelikey: meh, I'm good, I like the updated USB
<CVirus> Healot: we dont have telco wars here ... there is a committee that controls the prices .. and companies arent allowed to drop below certain prices
<lupine_85> (at least, not one worth bothering about!)
<Healot> it literally a cold war here
<intelikey> don't you just hate it when a war gets cold....
<NeoSaki> now where did it install/download those sources to >_>
<Healot> but mobile phones are cheap here I guess, customers are growing...
<CVirus> NeoSaki: /usr/src/
<NeoSaki> nope
<NeoSaki> not there
<lupine_85>  /usr/src/(some-tarball)
<lupine_85> it just dumps the compressed file down
<intelikey> NeoSaki should be a tar archive in /usr/src
<lupine_85> dpkg -L linux-source-2.6.15 if it's not there
<NeoSaki> got it
<NeoSaki> i guess it didn't download it the first time ?
<NeoSaki> oh well
* intelikey thinks it's strange that dpkg has to set up the package when all it does it copies file.tar.gz to a dir.... hehhe 'set up'  yeah right...
<voicu> maybe it has to copy some headers or something
<voicu> anyway it's just an abstraction in case anyone would need someday to set up a source tarball :P
<intelikey> dpkg -L linux-source
<intelikey> lol   ok.
<voicu> yep, look, there's the copyright file
<NeoSaki> is there anyway to gain root in the gui?
<CVirus> NeoSaki: what GUI ?
<intelikey> kdesu app
<CVirus> ah right
<intelikey> kdesu konqueror
<NeoSaki> thx intelikey
<intelikey> kdesu klipper    ???   that should be interesting...
<hussam> on Edgy, how often does the adept thingy in the systray automatically check for updates?
<intelikey> isn't that configurable ?   or do you mean the default setting ?
<hussam> intelikey, default
<intelikey> default is daily  iirc
<danimarquez> hi, anyone can help me on how to configure an AverTv on Ubuntu?
<hussam> intelikey, how do I configure it?
<jprenaud> hi all
<intelikey> hussam idk.   right click on the updater icon maybe ?
<hussam> intelikey, it just says 'about adept..' and 'close' , it's ok
<kuzmaster> hey all
<hussam> another small annoyance. the power manager icon the systray has a blank tooltip when I hover the mouse over it.
<intelikey> hussam with in adept check there,   i'v only been there one time.  i don't recall how.
<intelikey> within
<intelikey> leaving.
<danimarquez> anyone knows about AverMedia on a Ubuntu?
<Healot> not me, what's an Avermedia?
<danimarquez> i have a tv-tunner, called AverTv USB 2.0
<danimarquez> and no way to make it work with Ubuntu...
<danimarquez> u know anything about tv-tunners?
<Healot> hum.
<Healot> i saw the TV tuner compat list but i didn't see any about AverTV
<danimarquez> ah... there are some that are not compatible?
<Healot> since many TV tuner are proprietary, only a few have good GNU/linux support
<hussam> the most supported tv cards are ones that use saa7134 chips
<danimarquez> ah... and how can i know if my card uses this chips?
<Healot> lspci -v
<danimarquez> but when i put something like gmesg o something like this, i see my tuner there
<Healot> see if it says so from the output
<danimarquez> ok, 1 sec
<hussam> if it is video4linux compatible and the correct driver is loaded, it will work under tvtime
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danimarquez> ouff. how can i read all what comes after lspci -v?
<danimarquez> some important point to make attention not to read all?
<Healot> wikis are damn hard to search around
<Healot> too geeky to search
<aes52> erm can anyone advise me on howto install kubuntu with lvm ?
<danimarquez> maalesh
<danimarquez> !avertv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avertv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danimarquez> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoSaki> damn, compiling the kernel didnt do a whole lot, though i did manage to clear about 40 unused drivers out
<danimarquez> !nothing at all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothing at all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoSaki> well I was going to help him
<drpepper> hey
<NeoSaki> hoy
<drpepper> i have a problem if anyone feels like helping
* NeoSaki looks around then grabs drpepper and take his cap off and chugs him
<drpepper> :p
<NeoSaki> whats your problem and we'll see if we can help :P
<drpepper> i installed kubuntu
<NeoSaki> :O
<NeoSaki> Omg
<drpepper> and want some nice themes
<NeoSaki> you screwed up!
<drpepper> etc
<drpepper> nah it works
<NeoSaki> just kidding
<drpepper> :p
<NeoSaki> kde-look.org
<drpepper> yeah
<drpepper> so im tryign to install a theme manager
<drpepper> and i get this error
<drpepper> doing a ./configure
<NeoSaki> you have to install the dev kit
<NeoSaki> kde-develop
<NeoSaki> :D
<drpepper> but i havent given u the error
<NeoSaki> using apt-get, adept, synaptic or what not
<drpepper> lets see if your blind brilliance pays off
<NeoSaki> do you have the kde-develop installed?
<drpepper> apt-get says it cant find kde-develop
<NeoSaki> meh
<NeoSaki> use adept
<NeoSaki> the gui makes it so much nicer
<NeoSaki> plus you picking the packages is easier with it
<drpepper> cant find it there either
<NeoSaki> ?
<NeoSaki> did you fetch updates
<NeoSaki> oh its kde-devel
<NeoSaki> meh
<drpepper> ok gonna give that a go
<drpepper> ah bolox
<NeoSaki> bolox?
<drpepper> adept didnt close properly
<drpepper> now the directory is locked
<NeoSaki> >_>
<drpepper> got a handy way to kill it?
<drpepper> kill adept didnt work
<NeoSaki> erm...? right click -> close
<NeoSaki> or is the proggy locked?
<drpepper> it closed
<drpepper> it wasnt updating
<drpepper> when i tried fetch
<drpepper> because im behind a proxy
<NeoSaki> damn proxies
<NeoSaki> how can anyone live with them?!
<drpepper> its work
<drpepper> and i get a 100Mbit line by going through it
<drpepper> :)
<NeoSaki> so?
<NeoSaki> you still have bottlenecks
<drpepper> true that
<NeoSaki> and your home comp is still stuck at whatever its normal net speed it
<NeoSaki> is*
<drpepper> but i can get stuff from my bsd box in holland at 10MB/s
<drpepper> and then put it on an external
<drpepper> :p
<NeoSaki> anywho
<drpepper> ah well lets not bickert
<drpepper> gdman
<NeoSaki> gdman?
<drpepper> good man
<NeoSaki> oh
<NeoSaki> ight
<drpepper> root@bebop:~# apt-get install kde-devel
<drpepper> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<drpepper> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NeoSaki> adept would be
<drpepper> thats why i dont think adept closed
<NeoSaki> I suggest reboot ^^
<NeoSaki> then use adept
<drpepper> :(
<tk> drpepper: sudo killall -9 apt-get and sudo killall -9 dpkg
<NeoSaki> damn you tk! I was trying to get him back for the proxy
<NeoSaki> -.-
<tk> proxy? (i just got back :P)
<NeoSaki> he was arguing with me about him using a proxy
<lupine_85> rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock would work if adept died
<lupine_85> no need to reboot unless the kernel dies - this is linux! :)
<tk> drpepper: and you may wanna try sudo killall -9 adept (if adept is stuck in an open state despite the GUI being gone)
<tk> or that works I suppose too :P
<drpepper> root@bebop:~# apt-get install kde-devel
<drpepper> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<drpepper> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<drpepper> ok
<drpepper> thanks
<drpepper> thats a shit load of stuff
<drpepper> gonna take some time
<_JuDgEn_> go open rules, i wish we had that kind of programms in sweden
<drpepper> thnx
<NeoSaki> whats you talking about Jedgen_?
<NeoSaki> anyone know a good alternative to the normal kicker
<_JuDgEn_> NeoSaki: the south african tv-show
<_JuDgEn_> about open source
<NeoSaki> oh
<NeoSaki> ^^
<matus_> hallo
<matus_> i've got a prob with mic settings in kubuntu. the recordings are *very* silent
<matus_> any ideas?
<drpepper> did you plug in the mic?
<_JuDgEn_> does anyone have a working kdetv?
<Ash-Fox> I'm suprised that Kerry doesn't come with kubuntu by default
<matus_> drpepper: tes :)
<bele> Is it really stable - Kerry I mean?
<matus_> yes
<Ash-Fox> bele, yes. It's in the repositories etc. But it just isn't installed by default
<NeoSaki> matus have you checked your mic volumes?
<beregos> all i get is a black screen in kdetv.....
<Ash-Fox> Theres also a neat kioslave, that adds beagle: to konqueror etc
<bele> matus_: did you try to adjust mic input level with kmix...?
<beregos> bleeding annoying
<NeoSaki> and are you sure its plugged into mic socket of your sound card
<drpepper> NeoSaki: i tried that one alreadyt
<drpepper> :p
<NeoSaki> beregos: what tuner card you using
<NeoSaki> what you talking about drpepper?
<drpepper> the idea that he had not plugged it in
<beregos> NeoSaki: BT878
<NeoSaki> no i was asking if he had it in the right port
<beregos> NeoSaki: works flawlessly in kopete
<NeoSaki> beregos: so its a usb?
<hussam> I want to report a bug in launchpad but I can't seem to figure out the package name. It's the power manager in the systray
<hussam> on edgy
<hussam> anyone knows what package contains that?
<beregos> NeoSaki: no its a standard pci hauppage BT878
<NeoSaki> drpepper: did the develop kit work for you?
<abattoir> hussam: what's the bug?
<abattoir> hussam: and are you running up-to-date edgy?
<abattoir> hussam: btw, #ubuntu+1 is actually the right place for it....
<abattoir> hussam: anyways, what's the bug?
<matus_> NeoSaki: yes, all is 100%
<hussam> abattoir, yes, just did a dist-upgrade. that bug is that when I hover over it, I get a blank white tooltip
<abattoir> hussam: are you on a desktop?
<hussam> abattoir, yes
<NeoSaki> beregos: just checking so dont get angry, but is your vid card the one selected by kdetv?
<drpepper> NeoSaki: It did indeed
<NeoSaki> matus_: So it's recording but sounds bad?
<NeoSaki> drpepper: :P told ya
<abattoir> hussam: ok, from what i understand, it is intended for only laptops, and will soon be ensured that it is only *installed* in laptops...
<abattoir> hussam: so expect it to be removed soon
<NeoSaki> hey abattoir
<abattoir> hi NeoSaki... but i dont remember who you are :P
<abattoir> NeoSaki: used a different nick before?
<hussam> abattoir, when it's removed, I can still hibernate from logout menu, correct?
<drpepper> NeoSaki: thnx
<NeoSaki> abattoir: yeah Sakirious
<abattoir> hussam: i think so yes...
<matus_> NeoSaki: yes, it's silent
<beregos> NeoSaki: this is my first time using kdetv, what file should i edit? also /dev/video and /dev/video0 isnt connected according to bash.
<abattoir> NeoSaki: i dont think i remember that either :P
<NeoSaki> matus_: So you cannot hear anything at all?
<beregos> NeoSaki: though as i said kopete can watch tv but not change channels ofcourse
<matus_> NeoSaki: i can hear something, but *very* silently
<NeoSaki> beregos: settings ->configure
<NeoSaki> erm cancel that
<NeoSaki> thinking of another program xD
<NeoSaki> beregos: under the video menu what does it say at the bottom
<NeoSaki> matus_: what type of mic are you using?
<beregos> video menu? where?
<NeoSaki> 4th menu at the top of the main screen
<beregos> in kdetv?
<NeoSaki> yeah
<beregos> all i get when i start kdetv is a black fullscreen
<beregos> and have to logoff to quit it
<NeoSaki> i see
<NeoSaki> did you install from the repository?
<beregos> i googled for it as usual, and it seems that many has this problem. But there are no answers how to fix it
<beregos> NeoSaki: yes
<matus_> NeoSaki: external headphones with mic
<NeoSaki> matus_: does it have a mute button on it?
<beregos> NeoSaki: and the same problem appears in breezy
<matus_> NeoSaki: nope
<NeoSaki> matus_: Do you happen to have another computer to test your mic out on?
<NeoSaki> say one with windows or mac osx?
<matus_> NeoSaki: yes, it works flawelessly
<NeoSaki> how many sound cards do you have installed in your computer?
<matus_> NeoSaki: yes, it works flawlessly
<matus_> NeoSaki: 1
<NeoSaki> ight...hrm...so its got to do with kmixer...
<matus_> NeoSaki: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<NeoSaki> hey abattoir, you there?
<beregos> matus_: just pull everything in kmixer to top just to test
<matus_> NeoSaki: knixer has all 100% up
<beregos> ok
<matus_> NeoSaki: all unmuted
<beregos> and nothing is muted?
<matus_> beregos: yes
<matus_> beregos: nothing is muted
<beregos> both input, output and have first of all checked the switches so you have the right one enabled
<beregos> try all mic options if nothing else helps
<matus_> beregos: tried
<matus_> beregos: the worst thing is, tat it works on win :(
<willie_> can anyone help with a plug-in for .wma files on Firefox?
<NeoSaki> beregos: have you tried using xawtv?
<NeoSaki> willie_: whatchu need?
<matus_> NeoSaki: beregos has left this server
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matus_> NeoSaki: here are snapshots of my mixer:
<willie_> n00b I set up with kubuntu needs to get embedded .wma sounds from a fav website - I dunno sos I never bother with .wma
<matus_> NeoSaki: http://matus.shake.org/mic_prob/
<lupine_85> that with mplayer will do the trick
<lupine_85> !mozillaplugin-mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozillaplugin-mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<willie_> thanks folks :-)
<judgen> hehe xawtv did the same as kdetv
<judgen> all black screen
<judgen> im wondering if it has something to do with the video options
<judgen> im forcing scaling and videooverlay instead of opengloverlay
<judgen> might be something with qt though
<judgen> no ideas?
<beregos> haha neverball rules =)
<beregos> i didnt stand a chanche when the edges was removed though hehe
<NeoSaki> linux hates my vid card >_>
<beregos> NeoSaki got any ideas why all the tv apps produce a black screen instead of the app itself?
<beregos> NeoSaki what card?
<NeoSaki> ATI All In Wonder 9700 Pro
<beregos> why does it hate it?
<NeoSaki> it won't let me use its TV-Tuner
<beregos> aaah
<beregos> it doesnt?
<NeoSaki> >_> All I wanna do is watch TV on my desktop
<NeoSaki> nope
<beregos> even beos has tvtuner support for some ati cards
<beregos> have you checked around on google?
<NeoSaki> well I mean there is "support" but the drivers aren't being too friendly
<beregos> ill be right back just have to reboot
<NeoSaki> hey abattoir, how do you access the xorg setup on here, the normal xorgconfig isn't working
<abattoir> NeoSaki: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<NeoSaki> abattoir: thanks
<aes52> guys I want to install ubuntu + lvm on a physical partition, should I just use the livecd, make the logical volume(s) i want, then run the installer?
<binary2k2> aes52: if you want LVM, it's better to use the alterate CD, i'm not even sure the Live CD installer can setup LVM
<pavi> my usb drive is mounted as read only:((
<fildo> any of use running compiz here?
<saki> compiz?
<chx> is there any way to find out the maximal resolution of my super-duper obscure (Google find 109 pages at all) video card?
<lupine_85> chx: almost completely dependent on the amount of video RAM you have
<NeoSaki> whats the easiest way to update xorg to v 7.1 and download all the ati drivers?
<NeoSaki> and gatos stuff
<chx> sorry. my question was wrong. This card has an LFH-60 connector with a splitter to two DVI connectors. The question is rather: how can i find out whether I have a dual link capable card or not?
<kingheaven> who uses kubuntu for ppc ?
<aes52> does the kubuntu installer support LVM ?
<philipp> what is ppc
<tsdgeos> lol
<KingHeaven> powerpc
<tsdgeos> KingHeaven: Riddell (kubuntu main devel) has a ppc around
<KingHeaven> does kubuntu for ppc have a java sdk?
<Riddell> aes52: alternate CD does
<Riddell> KingHeaven: packages.ubuntu.com
<KingHeaven> thank u very much
<NeoSaki> this is making me wanna stab myself to relieve the pressure
<scanwinder> i just installed the 64-bit version of kubuntu dapper and, ive noticed that its using up about 440Mb or RAM when all ive got open is mozilla firefox, anyone know why it would be using so much? ive barley done anything to it since it was installed
<scanwinder> the system only has 512Mb of RAM so its 440Mb is quite significant
<scanwinder> given that 64Mb is shared for the graphics card
<lupine_85> scanwinder: a large chunk will be buffer
<scanwinder> ah
<lupine_85> that's nothing to worry about - linux will automagically drop it if the RAM is needed for anything else
<scanwinder> its just generally running slow, i thought that may be source of the problem but perhaps its something else
<NeoSaki> automagically lol
<lupine_85> I've got 512MB RAM as well, and it runs fast here. What speed is your CPU? (and have you got your graphics card set up properly?)
<Raul12> where can i get linux liabaries with description and their download
<scanwinder> i dont have graphics card set up yet. the processor is amd athlon 64 3600+ X2
* lupine_85 runs the system monitor all the time, which is helpful :)
<lupine_85> Raul12: adept
<scanwinder> ive got system monitor open:P
<lupine_85> you can tell if it's buffer by looking at the middle bar - dark green is buffer
<scanwinder> middle bar where?
<lupine_85> of the system monitor
* lupine_85 is talking about the applet, if that helps
<Raul12> if i want to add new liabries to the existing one where do i get all information about them
<lupine_85> Raul12: adept :)
<scanwinder> im looking under physical memory in the system monitor and the middle bar is red
<Raul12> ok i try searching it on net adept
<lupine_85> KInfoCenter?
<lupine_85> Raul12: Big K->System->Adept
<Raul12> y
<lupine_85> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Raul12> no i want to a add new liabries from dling it from net
<lupine_85> Raul12: which one?
<Raul12> developer or codec liabries
<Raul12> from net
<scanwinder> the middle bar's green in kinfocenter
<scanwinder> disk cache 37%
<Raul12> so where do i get information on net for them
<lupine_85> most libraries are available in adept. Any that aren't in adept, you need to google for
<Raul12> ok
<lupine_85> scanwinder: sounds about right. My "free physical memory" is 7%; 32% disc cache
<scanwinder> im just noticing that apps are taking a long time to open and such
<scanwinder> ok
<scanwinder> any ideas why its slow then?
<lupine_85> my processor is only a 2500+ ... so it must be something to do with the graphics
<scanwinder> ok, ill set up the graphics card
<lupine_85> nVidia or ATi? Or something obscure? ;)
<scanwinder> nvidia:P
<Raul12> will the liabries is externally installed can be deceted by "adept"
<lupine_85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> Raul12: not unless it comes as a .deb file
<scanwinder> ive only set up ati in linux before - nvidia is apparently much better in linux
<lupine_85> (and it probably won't)
<scanwinder> should be fun
<lupine_85> much easier :)
<Raul12> if it doesnt come with .deb file how do i remove it after ward ??
<lupine_85> generally, you can't
<scanwinder> i dont get why no ati drivers work and just keep working, they just randomly crap out on me
<lupine_85> checkinstall might help you for application software, but I wouldn't trust it with libraries
<Raul12> then if it causing some error then what ?
<lupine_85> ATi are useless :)
<lupine_85> Raul12: this is why it's generally best to install from adept
<lupine_85> playing with libraries is a good way to break your system
<Raul12> but sometimes all the liabries are not avaiable from their
<lupine_85> name a library
<whizz> fsck says: "Inode <something> is in use, but has dtime set. Fix<y>?" can i safely press "y" ?
<scanwinder> now hopefully the drivers will be on the unmetered download site:P
<lupine_85> whizz: erm. is your drive mounted?
<Raul12> i dont know but one of my friend told me about these error
<Raul12> so i am concerned 4 future
<lupine_85> almost all programs you'll ever come across will have their libraries in adept
<lupine_85> if not, then you either find an alternative, or bite the bullet
<mikki> i need some help with flash, i want to play a flash game, and i have installed flash, but it still dosnt work
<lupine_85> making backups of /lib and /usr/lib is one way to be slightly safer
<whizz> lupine_85: no
<Raul12> ok
<lupine_85> mikki: only flash <= 7 is supported in linux....
<lupine_85> whizz: should be safe then.
<lupine_85> if unsure, it's normally safe to go with the defaults :)
<mikki> ok
<whizz> ok
<scanwinder> yeah flash runs like crap in linux
<scanwinder> really annoys me!
<lupine_85> blame it on Macromedia :)
<scanwinder> i ended up running the latest flash through wine
<scanwinder> thats how desparate i got
<maltron> hi - can anyone help me change the default LANG setting to en_AU?  At the moment it's en_AU.UTF-8 and I think that utf-8 is causing me problems.
<whizz> lupine_85: i pressed y, now fsck ask about the same inode: Inode <something> has imagic flag set. Clear<y>?
<lupine_85> that one I don't know about.
<lupine_85> Default is yes, though
<Raul12> when i run fsck it tell the disk is mounted unsafe to carry on
<Raul12> but i am on desktop
<lupine_85> Raul12: don't run fsck on a mounted disc
<scanwinder> apparently the next version of flash will work for linux and it will be less dodgey than flash 7 is on it
<Raul12> so how i unmount n continue with my desktop
<lupine_85> since the disc you're trying to fsck is likely the one your desktop is on... you don't
<Raul12> so i have to unmount my working disk
<lupine_85> fsck will automaticvally run if it need to on startup
<Raul12> n wait 4 it 2 over
<onkeltuca> hi
<Raul12> can i know what fsck do defragment ???
<onkeltuca> does anybody read?
<lupine_85> ...it's the FileSystem ChecKer. There's no need to defrag on linux
<Raul12> why that so
<Raul12> we delete on linux
<lupine_85> because linux uses ext2/ext3/reiserfs
<Raul12> r they better than ntfs or fat ??
<lupine_85> much
<Raul12> thanks lupin
<kristina> can't download files in kopete (from icq) what to do? need i a plug in or something?
<kristina> the download button isn't enable
<kristina> please help me
<kristina> :-(
<onkeltuca> does anybody know how to deal with broadcom devices
<lupine_85> onkeltuca: you can use the native driver or ndiswrapper
<onkeltuca> i tried thatthis night
<lupine_85> the native one needs some firmware: http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx
<onkeltuca> doesnt work
<lupine_85> (the .tar.gz file)
<onkeltuca> but thx
<lupine_85> so you've tried the native+firmware route?
<onkeltuca> yes
<lupine_85> then your next step is to try ndiswrapper
<onkeltuca> o took these bwc... files
<lupine_85> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onkeltuca> and tried to wrapp it
<lupine_85> it runs your windows drivers in linux and generally works
<lupine_85> I've never installed it though, so can't really help you further :(
<Raul12> which download button kristina ?
<onkeltuca> thx a loti will retry
<onkeltuca> well i use an acer laptop
<onkeltuca> si i alos left the wlan card activated in windows ten reboot
<tyler_d> how would I install an older version of xorg-driver-fglrx? where would I find it?
<onkeltuca> but the wln buttons doesnt work..
<lupine_85> tyler_d: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx=<version>
<tyler_d> lupine_85: beautiful.. let me try it
<kristina> to download a file with kopete
<kristina> in kopete the download
<Raul12> reinstall it
<tyler_d> version not found?
<lupine_85> then that particular version doesn't exist
<_philipp> tyler, use an interface like synaptic and the you can choose the version
<lupine_85> make sure the version string is in the same format as the current one
<ejder_> hi everybody, can someone help me pls,
<lupine_85> or use adept :)
<tyler_d> lupine_85: I will look... 2 secs
<ejder_> it's about installing nvidia drivers
<Sa_aD> Hi
<ejder_> hi
<Sa_aD> Please any one free for help ?
<Sa_aD> i just have one quesion
<Raul12> any way to convert .rpm into .deb and is it safe ?
<ejder_> ask it
<lupine_85> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<lupine_85> app software is generally safe
<lupine_85> libraries and core utils, kernels etc... less so
<Sa_aD> i want to make the font size biger in IRC clint :$
<Raul12> hmmm
<ejder_> can someone please, tell me what's wrong with nvidia-glx driver, when i choose it on adpet (or with apt-get) after restarting X server there's no trace about it, just like if i didn't installed. And my screen got crazy
<Sa_aD> ?
<lupine_85> ejder_: you need to enable the driver?
<onkeltuca> which card do you have?
<ejder_> i did
<ejder_> with nvidia-xconfig
<Sa_aD> i want to make the font size biger in IRC clint :$
<lupine_85> well if your screen went crazy, *something* happened :)
<ejder_> FX 5600
<aes52> can anyone tell me if the ubuntu installer includes LVM support?
<lupine_85> are you sure your card is supported?
<ejder_> for the card on AMD athlon
<lupine_85> aes52: the alt install cd, yes
<ejder_> and i have my kernel-k7 installed
<lupine_85> not the silly LiveCD thing
<aes52> lupine_85 why's that?
<aes52> so I need some alternate CD ?
<ejder_> yes it is on the list of supported device
<aes52> is there documentation for that?
<onkeltuca> nvidia has linuxdrivers
<Sa_aD> Any answer ?
<onkeltuca> just dl and install
<Raul12> i have nvidia FX 5200 but i cant intsall it
<tyler_d> ejder: sounds like you are having the same problem as me... the latest driver xglr ruins your framerate with the k7 modules
<ejder_> i i know, but it didnt recognize my second monitor
<ejder_> so its why i need nvidia propritary drivers
<lupine_85> aes52: because they haven't gotten around to coding it into the graphical installer yet, I'd imagine
<eeos> hi abattoir
<ejder_> i didnt know about framerate, i just need my second display to be accessible
<abattoir> eeos: hi
<Sa_aD> i want to make the font size biger in IRC clint :$ 
<eeos> how are you?
<Jucato> abattoir's customer... :)
<ejder_> and on system configuration, no way to configure it
<aes52> lupine_85 couldn't I just create the logical volume in a terminal with the LIVECD then install onto the logical volume ?
<onkeltuca> actually nvidia has good support http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<abattoir> eeos: i havent received your payment... shall i charge your paypal account?
<abattoir> eeos: :P
<ejder_> tx for links onkeltuca
<lupine_85> aes52: you might be able to
<eeos> abattoir :P
<abattoir> eeos: i'm fine... how about you?
<lupine_85> I've never tried it, so can't say for sure
<eeos> abattoir Had a good weekend
<abattoir> eeos: that's nice :)
<ejder_> i'm lookin at it right now
<aes52> did you use the alternate cd lupine_85?
<lupine_85> as long as they show up as "normal" partitions, I'd imagine it'd be fine
<_philipp> font-size: in the konversation menu: settings=>configure=> fonts=> choose
<lupine_85> yep :)
<aes52> how did you find it?
<eeos> abattoir (centre of italy here)
<lupine_85> easy
<aes52> is there any documentation for it anywhere?
<lupine_85> it's an ncurses interface, so not as pretty, but you get much more control if you need it
<lupine_85> aes52: on the wiki I think
<aes52> ok thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> you don't really need it though - it's mostly self-explnatory
<onkeltuca> no worries
<aes52> do you use kubuntu lupine_85?
<Sa_aD> Hey !
<eeos> abattoir I am trying to upgrade my chroot to edgy eft
<aes52> presumably there exists a 'kubuntu alternate cd' too
<lupine_85> yes
<abattoir> eeos: your 32-bit one?
<Sa_aD> i asked a question is it hard to answer :(
<eeos> abattoir do you think i will be able to run all last packages inside a chroot?
<eeos> abattoir yes
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aes52> which irc client Sa_aD?
<abattoir> eeos: yes, i think you should be able to... cant think of reason why not
<Sa_aD> Konversation
<eeos> abattoir i'd like to try also kde 4
<lupine_85> ...Settings, maybe...
<der0b> Hey folks, is there some way to remove the KDE GTK theme config section in kcontrol?
<aes52> type into google: font increase + Konversation ???
<abattoir> eeos: sure, if you really *need* it, why not?
<lupine_85> it's a pretty self-explantary UI, TBH
<lupine_85> erm -a+o
<eeos> abattoir don't need it just curious
<_philipp> Sa_aD: I ALREADY ANSWERED
<abattoir> eeos: well, it looks exactly like the current 3.x releases...
<aes52> lupine_85 how do you find kde over gnome?
<lupine_85> nicer on the eyes
<_philipp> Sa_aD look above
* lupine_85 hates brown
<abattoir> eeos: and is highly unstable
<aes52> what browser do you use?
<lupine_85> firefox mostly :)
<_philipp> #if you dont have a menu press ctrl+m
<lupine_85> Konq. is OK
<eeos> abattoir have you had a go at it?
<abattoir> eeos: nope, dont need it for now
<tyler_d> ok, I'm not the brightest of sorts but I have installed the k7 package and with the xorg-driver-x... my frame rate is ruined? anyone know or have any ideas??
<eeos> abattoir i thought they were goign to change the menu substantially
<abattoir> eeos: yes, the work is just getting started :)
<lupine_85> tyler_d: if you change your kernel, you need to install the appropriate linux-restricted-drivers
<eeos> abattoir ah!
<abattoir> eeos: there are still atleast 5~6 months before the release
<lupine_85> presumably, you're using a binary driver for nVidia/ATi?
<eeos> abattoir btw, i have not been able to solve the problem with kaffeine
<tyler_d>  lupine_85: thats with teh appropriate driver
<eeos> abattoir i would like to participate into the testing phase of the new release
<abattoir> eeos: ah, i thought you said it worked afterwards.... or was it someone else?
<eeos> abattoir as developer i ma real crap
<sui> hi all together
<eeos> abattoir s/ma/am
<abattoir> eeos: that's nice, you could install edgy, and report bugs to LP
<eeos> abattoir yes i am going to do a bit of it
<abattoir> eeos: also hanging out at #kubuntu-devel might be a good idea
<eeos> abattoir did not know about it
<eeos> abattoir just entered the room
<abattoir> yes, i noticed :)
<scanwinder> the computer is still running slow, installing nvidia drivers didnt seem to help much
<eeos> abattoir updating to edgy eft now, i will et you know
<abattoir> eeos: ok :)
<Sa_aD> ????
<eeos> abattoir goign to close konversatio so that i have a bit more bandwith
<eeos> abattoir see you later
<scanwinder> anyone got any ideas? a new kubuntu installation on a fast computer but, its running fairly slow, apps are taking forever to open and such
<abattoir> eeos: ok
<Raul12> increase swap space scan
<Raul12> whats ur ram
<scanwinder> 512Mb
<scanwinder> actually i just noticed its saying the clock speed is 1004mhz, which is way wrong, its a athlon 64 3600+ X2 processor:P
<scanwinder> ill go look in bios
<steini> scanwinder: I've 512MB too....it's not the best to run KDE with a lot of apps...but it's fast enough
<scanwinder> its a new system i think maybe i need to look in the bios and see why the clock speed sucks
<scanwinder> bye - ill be back if its not that
<sui> steini: 512 MB is enough for newer KDE-versions
<ubuntu_> ciao ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<ubuntu_> vi prego
<onkeltuca> how to add other sessintypes to KDM
<onkeltuca> ?
<onkeltuca> i installed fluxbox
<ubuntu_> AIUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<steini> sui: yes...of course :)
<steini> sui: but it uses a lot of swap too :)
<sui> steini: my system uses 106/512 RAM and no swap
<michaelvs> Si ubuntu_, io forse posso aiuto.
<michaelvs> Che cose tua problema?
<steini> sui: hehe then you've a lucky person *g
<sui> steini: no, just using mpd for listening music and connectin via ssh on a server to chat ;)
<steini> sui: hehe but the you don't need KDE....with OpenBox and a lot of xterms the memory usage will not go over ~64MB *g
<sui> steini: sure, but i like kde much more than openbox. i love K-apps like konqueror, kile, kontact, gwenview, kaudiocreator....
<steini> sui: konqueror is the real KDE killer-App...like Emacs....konqueror can do anything :p
<sui> steini: yes, and with all those kio-slaves it rocks
<steini> btw. why is the sysinfo:/ salve missing in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> steini: it's something from SUSE only... but it's been suggested to be packaged in Debian, so we will probably have that soon...
<steini> Jucato: well I've seen that sysinfo:/ stuff on a laptop on our local LUG...I'm not sure if that was a Suse...probaly :)
<sui> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<sui> is there a howto, how to upgrade to kde-3.5.4
<sui> ?
<Jucato> sui: yes there is
<sui> Jucato: do you have a link for me? (yes, i can look for myself)
<Jucato> but unless you're prepared to work around some minor annoyances... I'd recommend staying with KDE 3.5.3
<sui> Jucato: with 6.06 kde 3.5.2 is shipped
<Jucato> sui: yes. and both KDE 3.5.3 and 3.5.4 were made available later after that
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php <--- for KDE 3.5.4
<sui> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<sui> sry... mauspointer was over the wrong window :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php <--- for 3.5.3
<Jucato> again, I'd recommend going with KDE 3.5.3 in the meantime...
* sui .oO(oh... denglish... )
<sui> Jucato: why?
<steini> sui: hehe....denglish is cool :p
<sui> 3.5.4 ist stable isn't it?
<Jucato> sui: KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper has a few... um... annoying bugs. still usable
<sui> s/ist/is/
<dimsuz> Jucato: what are they?
<Jucato> 1) KPersonalizer starting up every time you login
<dimsuz> Jucato: hm. not a case here :)
<Jucato> 2) System Settings crashes if you go to the Command Shortcuts tab in Keyboard shortcuts
<dimsuz> 2) didn't check :)
<Jucato> dimsuz: most of the time, KPersonalizer gets installed during the update to KDE 3.5.4.  if it didn't, then you're lucky
<sui> Jucato: hm, with my thinkpad i have some annoying bugs with kmix at startup
<Jucato> sui: probably not related to KDE 3.5.4?
<dimsuz> Jucato: it seems it didn't :)
<Jucato> 3) some problems with HAL (sometimes)
<dimsuz> Jucato: 3) definetly :)
<Jucato> 4) settings for Power Savings always reverts to "enabled" and "30 minutes:
<sui> Jucato: using mpd volume raises to maximum when kde starts. after pressing the volume-button of my thinkpad volume lowers zu 0%
<dimsuz> I'd s/sometimes/almost always/
<eeos> hi there. i need to compare 2 directories on my local computer, see what are the differences and then upgrade one of the 2 directories so that it mirrors the other
<eeos> anyone with a clue?
<Jucato> dimsuz: I had to say sometimes because, like KPersonalizer, some people didn't have problems with it
* dimsuz suggest to try Krash to see how _stable_ KDE 3.5.x is :-D
* Jucato has Krash installed on Edgy
<pitreo> ciao
<dhq> hey there
<dhq> i get this error cannont connect to xserver what do i do
* dimsuz has fresh svn checkout :)
<dimsuz> dhq: do "xhost +"
<dimsuz> as a user
<ketsugi> After adding a filetype handler, I've been getting this error from some KDE apps (Konqueror and Kate, so far): "Could not find mime type: application/octet-stream"
<ketsugi> Any idea how I can rectify this?
<dhq> dimsuz: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<dimsuz> dhq: yes. now try to launch the app that caused an error again
<dhq> when i start kdm i get the error
<dhq> dimsuz:  when i start kdm i get the error
<dhq> dimsuz:  when i start kdm i get the error
<sui> << away, learning
<dhq> i get this error cannont connect to xserver what do i do
<timy> does anyone could tell me, which distro is faster: ubuntu or debian? (for desktop machine)
<michaelvs> timy: I think the answer to your question is more a matter of which one is slimmed down.  If you want your sytem to be faster, scale back what you run.
<michaelvs> You can do that with either ubunto or debian.
<sebdraven> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<timy> ok, thx
<Stardog_> is it common that kubuntu is unstable when it comes to network?
<michaelvs> stardog: no.  It should be fine.
<kompressor> No kubuntu is quite stable when it comes to network
<michaelvs> Do you mean it crashes on the network?
<|lostbyte|> Stardog_, No problems here..
<Stardog_> michaelvs: I mean that i have to reboot my computer at least 5 times before i can get a stable line surfing on the net... while my XPbox works fine :/ what can possible by the error?
<kompressor> Which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Stardog_> kompressor: dapper
<michaelvs> stardog, that certainly isn't typical.  If you're used to unix/linux I would suggest you try everything first without running X, to see if that is your problem.
<Stardog_> michaelvs: do you know of a command in terminal to reinstall x?
<KaiHanari> Stardog_, are you looking to rebuild the config file or completely reinstall?
<Stardog_> if its possible... a complete reinstall without loosing anything personal.... Im asking 'cause my knowledge of this is limited :)
<michaelvs> It sounds to me like that solution might be more technical than you want to pursue.  Instead of reinstalling X I would suggest booting without running X.  However it is one of those things where if you have to ask, it is probably more difficult than you want to do.
<michaelvs> Are you on ethernet or wireless?
<Stardog_> ethernet
<KaiHanari> Stardog_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<michaelvs> stardog, laptop or desktop?
<Stardog_> desktop
<sui> wth, kmail uses nearly 100% cpu-time
<KaiHanari> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ninHer> hi all
<michaelvs> stardog, and your ocmputer just hangs, or does it just not access the network nicely?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Stardog_> michaelvs: the last alternative.....
<michaelvs> OK, that clears things up quite a bit: so your computer runs, but it isn't accessing the network properly.  chances are that the problem relates to incorrectly configured network settings.
<rod> Hi, I have kubuntu installed on my shiney new LG xnote laptop, but can't get the laptops speaker working...  when I try mpg321 i get sound via the headphone jack, but nothing on the laptop speakers.  I've checked the alsamixer levels and they seem fine, any ideas?
<rod> thanks
<michaelvs> Do you use dhcp (does the computer get settings automatically) or have you set your network up manually?
<highneko> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile  Also see !codecs
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<sui> how can i tell kmail it shall only look into folder /Mail, not my home $HOME?
<sui> ... on an imapserver
<Stardog_> michaelvs:  uhm... haven't been touching those configurings at all... and it worked fine in the beginning... its lately that this has been buggy
<BluesKaj> rod , it check the digital sound setting in the mixer , try it on then off depending on the souncard
<p0w4h> Why isn't aMSN in Adept Manager??
<lupine_85> because it's nowhere near as good as Kopete? ;)
<p0w4h> bukakke :)
<lupine_85> only german
<p0w4h> let's give it a try
<BluesKaj> p0w4h, there's a tarball (tar.gz) aMSN
<rod> BluesKaj, which one is the digital sound setting?  And do u mean just mute it?
<p0w4h> not in adept :(
<BluesKaj> no mute , rod
<BluesKaj> rod, look in switches tab
<michaelvs> stardog, I would suggest that you revisit your network settings.  from the menu, System, Admin, Network.  Deactivate and reactivate your settings to see if improves things.  If you aren't on DHCP then confirm your name server hasn't changed.  If what I've described doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll try to make it more clear and give some additional background.
<rod> BluesKaj, the switches tab? I'm just using the alsamixer console app, how do I access this?
<Stardog_> michaelvs: ill try that
<BluesKaj> rod, click on the speaker icon, you'll see the mixer button , click onit
<Blaat> hi, i have this fat partition wich i cant seem to write to as a normal user, it is configured in fstab as rw,user,auto. what am i doing wrong?
<ubu> hallo
<Blaat> hi
<Jucato> can anyone confirm if the problem with connecting to MSN is just with Kopete or with MSN itself?
<lupine_85> Blaat: try setting uid=(your uid) in the fstab
<Blaat> uid is just my username?
<BluesKaj> Kopete sucks!
<Blaat> (sorry, im linux noob :P)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I didn't ask whether it sux or not. thank you
<Jucato> oh I forgot to say: :P
<BluesKaj> Jucato, just funnin ya, i had a tuff time with kopete , soit sucks for me :)
<Stardog_> michaelvs: thanks for advice... uhm... turned it on and of... Im on dhcp but i guess i have to wait and see for next boot, or some other day if its still buddy :p
<arejaytee> same thing here Jucato
<michaelvs> stardog, the change should be immediate.  You shouldn't ahve to wait for the next boot.
<Jucato> I wonder if people using aMSN or using MSN Messenger on Windows are having the same problem...
* lupine_85 is connected using Kopete
<Blaat> aMSN works fine for me, it can connect to msn like normally on windows...
<BluesKaj> i managed to get aMSN to work after 2 or 3 tries
<Jucato> lupine_85: I was connected to, until I restarted...
<lupine_85> Kopete 0.11.1 on KDE 3.5.2
<Stardog_> michaelvs: uhm... its working fine now actually...
* lupine_85 quits kopete....
<Jucato> hmm....
<michaelvs> stardog, especially if you're on dhcp, the next step is to make sure that you got an address right.  The technique for doing this is almost the same as what you would do in XP, if that is what you're more familiar with.  You open a command line prompt, and type 'sudo ifconfig'.  You can then see if you got an address ok.  (I'm sure there is a more gui way to do that but I'm not sure.)
<michaelvs> stardog, just saw your last message.  I would guess tha the adapter configuration has somehow changed.  Do you know how to confirm that the adapter is set to automatically come up during the boot?
<Stardog_> michaelvs: uhm... no :p
<sui> okay guys, thanks for your help, but kubuntu is not my distribution i prefer to use :)
<Jucato> ...
<sui> see you in #gentoo :)
* Jucato won't be there :)
<Stardog_> loll
* lupine_85 is now reconnected to Kopete no problems
<lupine_85> erm, MSN, rather :p
<Jucato> hm.. probably a new Kopete version problem...
<Jucato> anyone on Kopete 0.12.2?
<BluesKaj> one can install aMSN with the right repositories, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Stardog_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<michaelvs> stardog, if you look at your network settings again, look at the settings for your ethernet adaptor.  In it there should be something about bringing the interface up at book time.  I'm at work right now and can't check for myself on my hope box because I've got a resource hog app running on it right now (windows in vmware, ironically)
<sui> BYE
<sui> sry, caps ;)
<StR> Hi all
<StR> anyone having problems connecting to MSN?
<surfacing> hello
<surfacing> I've extracted Superkaramba.tar.gz and now i've to config and install it, but when i type ./configure && make && make install there comes an error message: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<kilrae> sudo?
<arejaytee> whats the widget bar called in kde?
<kilrae> why not just install with adept?
<arejaytee> for quick launch or whatever like macs
<kilrae> a panel?
<kilrae> or do you mean a mac dock clone?
<arejaytee> yeah
<Jucato> kxdocker
<kilrae> there are also superkaramba ones as well
<kilrae> i had horrible luck with kxdocker the last time i tried it
<kilrae> of course karamba hogs your system too
<surfacing> is there anybody who is able to help me?
<Bazzi> surfacing: install the build-essential package
<Jucato> surfacing: you can install superkaramba from the repositories
<Jucato> no need to compile
<surfacing> repositories? where can i find it?
<lupine_85> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<arejaytee> hrmm currently using conky, might give superkaramba a try also
<lupine_85> !info superkaramba
<Jucato> surfacing: using Adept. it's in the universe repos
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<Jucato> surfacing: to enable the universe repository, follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<surfacing> k i'll try it
<BluesKaj> StR, I just installed aMSN in 2 mins ...are you having probs connecting ?
<kilrae> je suis is connected to msn
<StR> BluesKaj: yes.. connecting
<StR> BluesKaj: it worked ok, 2 days ago
<realpower2107> hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> it balked at connecting for me too , but then it worked, StR
<realpower2107> any germans here????
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ziza> what tool should i use to configure my start-up scripts?
<llxcamxll> ok, is it normal to be having issues playing dvd's?
<eeos> back
<Stardog_> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<BluesKaj> yeah llxcamxll , unless you have the codec pkg ...it's available seperately at the automatix site, but be careful
<llxcamxll> hmm, why that?
<BluesKaj> due to licencing copyrights etc , the commercial dvds won't play without the codec pkg
<llxcamxll> ahh ok
<BluesKaj> I'd google for codec pkgs on ubuntu , maybe there 's anew repository the has them
<trappist> llxcamxll: sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<trappist> BluesKaj: it's not a codec.  commercial dvds are encrypted.
<BluesKaj> sorry about the confusion , but if he finds the right pkgs the encryption will be defeated , they came with a codec pkg in my experience
<trappist> he needs libdvdcss - the easiest way to install it is to run sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<BluesKaj> thx trappist, now i remember :
<BluesKaj> ):)
<BluesKaj> old guy with bad selective memory
<Jucato> sounds like one of my hard drives...
* lupine_85 still has a Quantum Fireball in active use
<lupine_85> 4.3GB!
<lupine_85> (have a 2.5GB which works, but I'm not using it)
* Jucato wonders if a Quantum Fireball can breakthrough an level 2 Ice Wall casted in front of the entrance to the dungeon...
<lupine_85> Jucato: Only the EL
<lupine_85> the ST is less resistant to high-humidity environments ;)
<Jucato> :D
<chrismir> woohoo.. welcome a gentoo->kubuntu convert. I finally got kubuntu installed and I'm happy with it (sofar ;-) )
<nomi> hi all
<Jucato> how ironic... someone just left Kubuntu for Gentoo a while ago... :)
<Jucato> welcome chrismir! :D
<chrismir> I bet that happens all the time
<chrismir> thx!
<redubuntu> alguien m puede ayudar al montaje de un segundo disco duro con el ubuntu 6.0.6
<magical_trevsky> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<milco> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<milco> how do i apt-get the kernel source for 6.06?
<Jucato> milco: make sure that you have the "deb-src" repositories enabled (usually dapper and dapper-security)
<milco> i have those enabled, but what are the package names?
<Jucato> milco: then make a directory (because it will download in the current directory) and cd into it. then "apt-get source <package_name>"
<milco> i only see kernel 2.4 stuff
<Jucato> milco: if i'm not mistaken, it's linux-image-$(uname -r)
<lupine_85> not linux-image-`uname -r` then? ;)
<Jucato> lupine_85: heh.. the same thing
<milco> =)
<lupine_85> yep :)
<milco> that makes sense guys
<lupine_85> but mine is 1 character shorter ;)
<Jucato> I just think that ` can be easily misread as '
<lupine_85> true
<Jucato> :p
<milco> yeah, people use single quotes a lot when backquotes should be ...
<Jucato> because not many people are used to using backquotes at all...
* Jucato can't remember when he last used a backquote in "normal" writing...
<lupine_85> they`re so handy :)
<milco> are they're? :P
<lupine_85> cafe` ?
<Jucato> and?
<lupine_85> (alright, somewhat pointless with utf-8 and decent keyboards, I guess ;) )
<Jucato> :)
<lupine_85> personal_preferences++
<Ashanty_Granpa> hello, good morning guys
<JohnFlux> I just setup a printer
<Jucato> hi
<JohnFlux> but I can't see it in open office
<JohnFlux> what could be the reason for that?
<JohnFlux> it's setup in cups
<lupine_85> JohnFlux: I believe you need to restart OpenOffice to get it to see any new printers
<scanwinder> i was on earlier about my computer running slow in kubuntu(fresh install). someone suggested installing graphics card drivers which i have now done and, its still really slow at launching applications and stuff, anyone have any ideas? in kinfocenter, i notice it says the cpu clock speed is 1004mhz. My processor is a Athlon 64 3600+ X2, its clock speed should be around 2Ghz
<JohnFlux> lupine_85: sweet
<JohnFlux> it worked :-)
<Dr_Willis> scanwinder,  perhaps the power saving stuff is enabled so its throttled back the cpu.
<BluesKaj> scanwinder, I 'm running the Athlon 3200+ and have no speed probs
<scanwinder> how do i disable the power saving stuff?
<scanwinder> i cant find any such options in the bios
<scanwinder> could it be a jumper or something?
<BluesKaj> the apps in kubuntu are slower at launching than windows , trhere's no doubt about that
<Jucato> really?
* Jucato hasn't noticed...
<scanwinder> i just find it interesting that in kinfocenter it says the processor clock speed is 1004Mhz
<BluesKaj> yup, on my machine , especially stuff that requires pws
<scanwinder> does power saving cut back the clock speed?
<Sikon> I installed GIMP on Kubuntu 6.06 and every time I try to quit it, it hangs and the toolbox window goes grey
<Jucato> BluesKaj: pws = passwords?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> synaptic and adept and kate
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: I've experienced neither of those problems in years of running kubuntu - not to say it's not happening, but I can't imagine why.
<Dr_Willis> Sikon,  you sure you are  not just closing the IMAGE window. and then need to clolse the toolbox window?  can you still get to  the toolbox menu items?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: well, probably the reason is that those apps have to use kdesu first rather than launching directly
<Sikon> Dr_Willis> I close the image window first, then try to close the toolbox window and it hangs
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but they should launch as fast as normal after the password has been entered.
<milco> anyone ever install ivtv on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, the lil icon seems to take forever sometimes,  lauch the prog
<redubuntu> espaol
<Jucato> BluesKaj: notice the difference between launching normal kate and kdesu kate
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> Sikon,  odd.. its working fine for me here. Hmm
<milco> 'make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: Onbekend bestand of map.  Gestopt'
<BluesKaj> normal katev ?
<milco> make says that it cannot find the folder build... -gestop=stop
<Dr_Willis> Sikon,  try closing the toolbox window first? try runnin git from a shell. see if any error messages show up
<lupine_85> scanwinder: that's power management stuff
<Sikon> git?
<Dr_Willis> running IT
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes.. try launching Kate normally, and compare it with launching Kate with kdesu. launching kate normally is definitely faster
<scanwinder> lupine_85: in the operating system or bios?
<Sikon> hmm, weird - if I open and immediately close it, it closes fine
<lupine_85> milco: sudo apt-get install linux-header-`uname -r`
<lupine_85> scanwinder: in the OS
<lupine_85> when not under heavy load, it slows the CPU down
<scanwinder> where do i get into power management in kubuntu?
<lupine_85> good for laptops
<lupine_85> now that I don't know :(
<lupine_85> the feature is called frequency scaling - maybe google can help
<BluesKaj> yeah , from the kicker , it's much faster
<Jucato> scanwinder: in System Settings try to look for Power Management (you can try typing it in the search bar)
<Sikon> however
<Sikon> if I close the layers window and then the toolbox window, it does hang
<Jucato> BluesKaj: because the app is launched directly. running that app with kdesu is different, so it's slower
<Sikon> always
<Sikon> actually, it hangs regardless of whether I try to close the toolbox window
<Sikon> it outputs this on the console when I close the layers window:
<Sikon> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7796358 ***
<Sikon> gimp-2.2: terminated: Aborted
<milco> lupine_85: cheers m8, i was in the right direction huh? :)
<lupine_85> close :)
<BluesKaj> no editing priveleges in kate without using kdesu tho , Jucato
<mrj> hrllo
<mrj> hello
<mrj> how are u people :)
<BluesKaj> hi mrj
<Jucato> BluesKaj: no root editing priviliges. but Kate isn't only used for editing root stuff :)
<scanwinder> ok ive got frequency scaling off now, things are a bit faster but they're still not instant, ive seen windows systems with slower hardware do stuff quicker
<scanwinder> any have any other ideas?
<mrj> i have an question here
<scanwinder> ubuntu/kubuntu's supposed to be fairly fast - well not compared to like gentoo
<BluesKaj> i use it mainly to edit the repositories, cuz that's about all i know hoew to do in kate :) , Jucato
<mrj> so my wireless card is Broadcom BC4310 and i have managet to get it work on kubuntu, but the speet is.... hm it is below 30 Kb/s
<Dr_Willis> I never found gentoo to be noticeably faster then ubuntu
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ehehe. :)
<scanwinder> im finding it right now:P
<Dr_Willis> You could install the 686 kernel , or perhaps some other more specific to your hardware kenrel
<scanwinder> there's an idea..i might try that
<dutchie> hi chaps .... could someone give me a source to a recent kopete update ?
<scanwinder> i would still expect it to run faster than it is without that tho
<Dr_Willis> benchmark it.. prove it.. :) verify it..
<dutchie> someone gave me the link a few days ago but I stupidly lost the URL
<Dr_Willis> file a bug.
<Sikon> on a fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.06.1 running under VMware, the layers window isn't even open by default, and when I do open and close it, I have no problem closing GIMP
<mrj> could someone give me a tip
<scanwinder> what benchmark app should i use?
<mrj> tipp :)
<mrj> why is my wireless so slow
<mrj> it is supposed to be IEEE 802.11 bg
<mrj> and should support 54 MB/s
<gan|y|med> hi
<mrj> as my router supports it too i can not understand why am i having a slow connection
<MattyMatt> i've just rebooted with all my drives attached. is there a quick way to auto detect & populate fstab & mtab?
<Sikon> there's one more problem: when I'm running Xgl, CPU-intensive operations slow down display operations
<scanwinder> im using -amd64-k8 kernel, that should be right for athlon64 3600+ X2 yeah?
<Dr_Willis> no clue :P
<MattyMatt> scanwinder: yeah
<Dr_Willis> Im too poor for fancy things like that
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Sikon> actually, AMD64 systems are pretty cheap
<Dr_Willis> Im still paying off my last systems :P
<Sikon> although if "X2" means dual-core, it's probably expensive
<MattyMatt> core2 6300 isn't too pricey either.
<Dr_Willis> I got a amd64 2.5 ghz box now
<scanwinder> its not that pricy
<BluesKaj> yup, paid 600cdn for my compaq-presario sr1734x
<scanwinder> it cost like $150 AUD
<Sikon> how much is this in USD?
<Sikon> or euros
<Dr_Willis> Pesos!
<BluesKaj> what cdn ?
<scanwinder> um like a little under $100
<scanwinder> USD
<BluesKaj> for the cpu ?
<scanwinder> ya
<BluesKaj> or for the whole box ?
<BluesKaj> ok
<Dr_Willis> seen those AMD 1750 cpus with a system for like $150 us. :P
<Sikon> hmm, indeed, this is rather cheap for a CPU
<Dr_Willis> but thats not much of a cpu.
<Sikon> (I think)
<MattyMatt> s939 x2 have been scarce lately
<BluesKaj> 2ghz 64bit is a nice cpu ...works well
<Sikon> I, for one, don't get that dual-core trend
<BluesKaj> stays cool , no need for silly noisy fans
<scanwinder> oh no its actually like $120
<scanwinder> USD
<Dr_Willis> actually linux at least makes good use of the extra cores and other  nice bits. :P
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how well vmware supports the extra cores.. Id hope they use them to the fullest it can.
<scanwinder> heh, the exchange rate used to be like half when converting to USD
<MattyMatt> you need to enable SMD support in the kernel (no idea how)
<Sikon> isn't it enabled in Ubuntu by default?
<scanwinder> whats smd?
<MattyMatt> nfi
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu 64bit distro was a disappointment for me so I switched to the 32bit and it runs all programs nicely so far
<Sikon> I didn't even try it
<BluesKaj> don't bother Sikon
<Sikon> I'm running the 32-bit edition on an Athlon 64 2800+
<samuele_> Hi Everybody
<samuele_> i'm italian
<MattyMatt> SMP I meant. Symmetrical Multi Processor.  in other words support for dual core
<Healot> it is dissapointing, only noobs can't work out 64-bit distros :)
<BluesKaj> right Sikon, stick with that
<scanwinder> anyway i must sleep now, gotta go2 school at 7:30 and its 11:30 at the moment
<scanwinder> cya
<Hawkwind> All you have to do is install an SMP kernel.  It's already built into it
<Sikon> I know what SMP means, but isn't it enabled by default?
<BluesKaj> some progs just won't run Healot
<samuele_> i'm looking for someone who will help me with kubuntu...and excuse me for my english ehgehe
<BluesKaj> noobs or not
<Healot> there are always ways to work thing out
<Sikon> I do use Windows XP x64 Edition, though, and I find it more reliable than the 32-bit one
<allee> Hi, when adding amarok-stable from kubuntu.org to sources.list, aptitude complains: amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) which is a virtual package
<v3ctor> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<allee> and apt-get: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<samuele_> grazie ubotu
<Healot> for people who aren't willing to learn, I can't say much to them
<Sikon> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Sikon> LOL
<allee> what's the correct workaround to update amarok
<Sikon> can't you just download the libvisual deb?
<BluesKaj> Sikon, my pc came with 64bit edition
<Sikon> bypassing APT
<Healot> !amaraok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amaraok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sikon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Healot> !amarok
<Jucato> allee: do you have dapper-backports enabled?
<Sikon> meh, I will never buy a computer that is shipped with Windows
<BluesKaj> amarok 1.4.3 is stuck in dependency limbo !
<allee> Jucato: no, just added kde-stable, koffice-stable, amarok-stalbe.  No problem with 1st two
<Sikon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jucato> allee: you need dapper-backports enabled for Amarok 1.4.3. It's in the instructions for it on Kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> Sikon, ever heard of reformatting ? :)
<allee> Jucato: oh, me hides in shame.
<Sikon> I WILL NEVER GIVE A PENNY TO MICROSOFT
<allee> Jucato: thx.
<Jucato> allee: no need to. you got those repos from source-o-matic?
<BluesKaj> yeah sure
<Sikon> it isn't about reformatting, of course I delete preinstalled copies of Windows
<Sikon> and "rescue" partitions
<Sikon> and give away the keys to random people
<gan|y|med> gimp users here (i have tried #gimp!) - could you help me out (we can meet in a chat, so that we do not pollute the channel)???
<allee> Jucato: no.  Just looked what's new in kubuntu.org/packages
<Jucato> ah.. :)
<Sikon> gan|y|med> I use GIMP on Kubuntu
<allee> Jucato: I had assumed that they are self contained
<Jucato> allee: not for this release, though
<BluesKaj> oh aren't we the dedicated clean linux purist eh , Sikon :)
<Dr_Willis> Heh - checking out KDE 3.5.4 - on Suse 10, with vmware. :P
<Sikon> no, I just use pirated Windows :)
<Dr_Willis> vmware is nifty .
<allee> Jucato: Are there plans to fix the deps?  Adding right libvisual to amarok-stable?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: SUSE is surprisingly fast on that VMWare image...
<BluesKaj> don't we all , sooner or later ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab , chores to do
<gan|y|med> is the an ubuntu package for SeaMonkey?
<gan|y|med> Sikon: yes, thx
<Jucato> allee: probably not, since it's already in dapper-backports...
<gan|y|med> Sikon:  have a layer, slightly devreased opacity, light yellow. over it is a transparent one with dask yellow, sprayed lines. i wanna blur this layer, but everytime i use gaussion blur the layer becomes extremely dark... why this?
<gan|y|med> r
<Sikon> aargh
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  yea.. i was suprized at that as well.. its.. well.. useable on this syttem!
<DaSkreech> Sikon: Try VRMS? :)
<gan|y|med> a
<Jucato> :)
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  wonder how useable it would be if i did a real install.
<Sikon> I'm not really an experienced GIMP users
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: heh... I'm not sure... I don't have 5 CD's to spare just to find out :D
<gan|y|med> anybody else???
<Hawkwind> gan|y|med: Not that I am aware, no seamonkey for Kubuntu
<Jucato> gan|y|med: AFAIK, no...
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: No Seamonkey. It's shameful it is
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Where did you get the SuSe 10.1 ISO ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: from one of the KDE devs
<Sikon> gan|y|med> doesn't SeaMonkey have an official binary like Firefox does?
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  i got the vmware/kde/suse image off some web site.
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: I'd like to try it to check out the new menu stuff
<Dr_Willis> yea what Jucato  said. :P
<gan|y|med> yes, just asking. you know - better stick to what is official
<Hawkwind> Jucato: How can I obtain it ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: err.. SUSE 10.1, not 10.2
<Dr_Willis> what new menu stuff? :P im just looking around and aint noticed much differance yet.
<gan|y|med> and there might be automagic updates :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: the kickoff menu will be in 10.2
<allee> Jucato: well, I not sure backports is a good idea,  but lemme try first.  See you on #kubuntu-devel ;)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ah.....well how can I obtain the 10.1 ISO ?
<Sikon> meh, I use the official Firefox and Thunderbird builds because they have those cool logos :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ISO? that's 5 CD's (or 1 DVD)
<lupine_85> Hawkwind: you need to sell your soul to the big pointy-horned dude first
<lupine_85> OpenSuSE--
<Jucato> Hawkwind: vmware image is from here: http://developer.kde.org/~binner/vmware/
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Whatever I need to install it in vmware :P
<dhq> hey all
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: PHB?
<DaSkreech> hi dhq
<Dr_Willis> i got a vmware IMAGE file. :)     http://developer.kde.org/~binner/vmware/
<Dr_Willis> dident have to isntall.
<Jucato> allee: I think the reason libvisual is in dapper-backports because Amarok 1.4.2 is in dapper-backports, and the use the same version of libvisual, AFAIK
<Sikon> I have VMWare workstation, if you need any image files, I can upload them somewhere
<milco> i got a http://www.hellion.org.uk/public_key.asc i would like to add to my allow list of apt-get
<milco> how can i do this?
<dhq> thanx for all your help i got kubuntu runnung when it was all screwed and now working A ok  without a fresh install thankx to all and ofcourse to me
<DaSkreech> dhq: Go me!!
<Dr_Willis> i need to track down a windows95 vmware image.. easier then installing. the cd's i got.
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Jucato: Thank you both for the link
<dhq> DaSkreech: thanx :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: it was Dr_Willis who gave the other link :)
<lupine_85> hmm. does the vmware player in the repos have kernel module sources?
* Dr_Willis hands dhq  a gold start.
<allee> Jucato: thx for the info
<dhq> Dr_Willis: Jucato :)
<Dr_Willis> I installed the vmware server. :P and it had to compile the module
<Healot> !build > Dr_Willis
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah, so it was.  Thanks Dr_Willis
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: yeah... then I ran into a message that I need to renew something in order to be able to make new VMWare images...
<Dr_Willis> Healot,  since i allready got it isntalled.. :P  i knew how to build it.
<Jucato> to this day, I  still don't know what happened... I just removed it...
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  the server lets you make images.. they want you to fill out some forms to get a serial #
<Dr_Willis> not sure why they bother.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: but I did that the first time...
<surfacing> Hi, where can i find the things which i've installed from adapt?
<Sikon> depends
<Sikon> what did you install?
<Jucato> surfacing: what did you install?
<Jucato> :)
<surfacing> Firefox and Superkaramba
<Sikon> Firefox is under "Internet" in the main menu
<surfacing> nope -.-
<dhq> during boot my dhcp server fails
<Jucato> surfacing: in the K Menu. if programs you installed don't automatically appear in K Menu, enter this command in Konsole "kbuildsycoca --incremental" (ignore error messages)
<Stardog_> just log in and out... and then the icon will apear there
<dhq> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart                                  {failed}
<lupine_85> bah. ./vmware-configure.pl: "The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same address space size as your running kernel"
<Stardog_> i dont know the kde version of kill all ...panel
<Jucato> Stardog_: the command I gave was so that you won't have to do that
<Jucato> Stardog_: "dcop kicker kicker restart" would be better instead of just killing it...
<lupine_85> I remember having this issue the last time i installed vmware-player, and there was a patch to get it to compile... anyone know where it is?
<surfacing> i try login/out see ya in a few minutes
<Stardog_> Jucato: hehehe... haha... just used to gnome... :p
<Jucato> :)
<Sikon> surfacing> and SuperKaramba should be in Utilities
<Jucato> sigh... he didn't even try what I said...
* Jucato hides in a corner... "no one listens to me..."
<surfacing> ok firefox works
<dhq> during boot my dhcp server fails
<Jucato> surfacing: next time, you might want to try out the command I gave, so you wouldn't have to log out
<draik> Jucato, I listen to you... but only when it's in english and it makes sense
<surfacing> Jucato:  this one with the error message?
<Stardog_> does anyone know of a "reinstall-command" for cups?
<Jucato> surfacing: yes. the one that I told you to ignore the error messages
<Stardog_> or the printer UI
<Jucato> surfacing: "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<Sikon> hmm, SuperKaramba sounds fun
<Sikon> except for one thing
<Jucato> it is fun! :)
<Sikon> Show Desktop hides all widgets
<Jucato> Sikon: really? that doesn't happen with me...
<highneko> I've never intalled a deb file before. How's this done?!
<Sikon> well, I have Xgl
<Jucato> aah
<Sikon> and Compiz
<draik> sudo dpkg -i filenme.deb
<draik> highneko ^^
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyone in here having trouble with amarok?
<Kiruwa> I am :)
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: what kind of problem?
<Vliegendehuiskat> well somethings seems to be breaking it
<Vliegendehuiskat> in the pakage manager
<Kiruwa> although I suspect you meant to ask "has nyone here solved a problem with amarok recently?" :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> could be to?
<Vliegendehuiskat> has there been an update or something?
<Vliegendehuiskat> than I know I can get an older version
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: what are you trying to do with Amarok?
<Vegeta^> Where or how can I disable systembip in KDE?
<Vliegendehuiskat> installing it :p
<Vliegendehuiskat> through adept
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: what version are you trying to install?
<jess> 
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: btw, if you're using Kubuntu, it's already installed
<Vliegendehuiskat> 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<Vliegendehuiskat> yes i know
<Vliegendehuiskat> but that update broke it
<Kiruwa> I had to play with it to get mp3 support working...
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: you have to enable dapper-backports
<Vliegendehuiskat> so i'm trying to reinstall
<Stardog_> does anyone know of a "reinstall-command" for cups?
<Vliegendehuiskat> are on
<Kiruwa> (just worked, btw)
<Kiruwa> woot... and amarok is correctly playing a random file out of my 38,000 track collection :)
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: hm.. that's strange indeed. at least, not normal...
<Kiruwa> had to install libxine-extracodecs, amarok-engines, amarok-xine, and gstreamer0.8-mad (some combination of those worked) :)
<lupine_85> found it: http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update104.tar.gz
<Jucato> Kiruwa: actually, only libxine-extracodecs was needed.
<Healot__> :-
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> dammn
<Vliegendehuiskat> somehow my backports line in sources.list is fucked up
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: that could be the /root of the problem
<Jucato> omg! did I just type /root???
<Vliegendehuiskat> dunno
<Vliegendehuiskat> trying it now
<Kiruwa> lol
<Jucato> :)
<draik> This is the error I get when booting:   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<draik> anyone know what would cause that?
<Vliegendehuiskat> but I don't get it that file can't be changed right out of the way
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: what can't be changed right out of the way?
<Dr_Willis> its majorly confused draik  about somthing.
<Vliegendehuiskat> it can't be changed
<Dr_Willis> perhaps grub/kernel is looking for the wrong root, or initrd, or other files
<draik> Dr_Willis, what should I be looking for?
<Vliegendehuiskat> seems to got corrupted or something
<Vliegendehuiskat> I can't read anything of it anymore
<Healot__> draik: read us the line before that :-
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: what file can't be changed?
<Stardog_> does anyone know of a "reinstall-command" for cups?
<lupine_85> maybe try passing init=/sbin/init as a kernel parameter?
<Stardog_> or the printer UI
<Vliegendehuiskat> source.list can be changed
<draik> Healot__ ok, one sec
<Vliegendehuiskat> but it can't change on its own will
<lupine_85> Stardog_: apt-get install --reinstall <appropriate-package> ?
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: of course it can't. It's a file owned by root.
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup
<Vliegendehuiskat> but it did go corrupt
<draik> First off, I resized my partition from 20GB to 120GB
<draik> Here is the issue I got...
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: did you use something like automatix or easyubuntu or source-o-matic?
<lupine_85> :/
<draik> mount: Mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<mentro> Vliegendehuiskat, explain why you think you think your sources.list is corrupt
<draik> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<draik> run-init: /sbin/init: error 2
<giardino> hello. do someone remember the name of the prog that do effects on ubuntu..... like u move your desktop  in a 3d way... like a box and more things like that?
<draik> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<draik> That's all the error
<Vliegendehuiskat> mentro, because its all blur of text
<Vliegendehuiskat> it makes no sense anymore
<Vliegendehuiskat> thats why i think that is
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: can you pastebin the contents? (use pastebin)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<Dr_Willis> giardino,  you mean the XGL system thats being worked on?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> !xgl > giardino
<draik> Dr_Willis Healot That's my issue
<mentro> Vliegendehuiskat, rebuild it then
<Vliegendehuiskat> rebuilding it
<Vliegendehuiskat> sorry to late for pastebin
<Healot> how did you resize the partitions?
<Vliegendehuiskat> but i know how that could've happend
<Dr_Willis> mount: Mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory  ----- >its not finding where to put ' / '       or / is currupted
<Vliegendehuiskat> my kate crashed shortly after pushing save on that file
<draik> Dr_Willis's method... I deleted the partitions and then made it one huge partition
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: probably.
<mentro> Vliegendehuiskat, maybe your editor left a sources.list~ file as backup, go check
<draik> Dr_Willis, is there a way to fix /?
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup it did :p
<Dr_Willis> draik,  removing a partition will 'reorder' the drives from grubs point of view..  hd1,0 and hd1,1 just became hd1,0 (for example)
<mentro> Vliegendehuiskat, there you go
<Dr_Willis> boot a live cd.. fix the grub entry.. or use the 'e' to edit the grub line and put in the right place for / to be
<draik> Dr_Willis, right. I kept it that way
<draik> I kept the hda5 for swap and hda6 for /
<Dr_Willis> if grub was looking for hd1,1 befor. its now wanting hd0,1
<Dr_Willis> grub 'names' the drives differently then hda, hdb and so on.
<draik> it will load GRUB
<Dr_Willis> whatever partition it sees first becomes hd0
<Dr_Willis> and ive learned my grub-fu the long hard way. :P with lots of reading
<Dr_Willis> what does 'sudo fdisk -l'  show now?
<Vliegendehuiskat> fixed
<draik> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Dr_Willis> root            (hd1,0)
<Dr_Willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hdc1 ro nosplash nofb
<Dr_Willis>  that root (hd1,0) (my example) may need to be changed.. and the root=/dev/whatever may also need to be changed.
<Dr_Willis> You can change these on the fly from the GRUB boot menu 'hit e' to edit the lines
<Vliegendehuiskat> thanx all i'm out again
<draik> Dr_Willis, what should I be looking for in fdisk?
<Healot> your soul, draik, hehe
<draik> Healot :)  sold it long time ago
<Dr_Willis> draik,  see where the drives are numbered at now
<draik> I have 3 HDD
<Dr_Willis> and then check the grub menus to be sure they are pointing to the right places
<Dr_Willis> i got 6 hdd's on this box. :P
<Dr_Willis> your point is? :P
<mentro> i got 1 hd and a floppy
<draik> Dr_Willis, I don't see any hd0, hd1, hd2 anywhere
<Healot> you geek, Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> draik,  ok.. rember this... GRUB 'enumerates/names/calls' the drives Totally differently then how Linux does.. you Must  understand the mapping. of what drive becomes what in grub.
<Dr_Willis> THis is the core of your problem.
<draik> ok
<Dr_Willis> If you removed 'hdb' from linux box.. hd2 THEN becomes hd1
<draik> so open /boot/grub/device.map ?
<Dr_Willis> by removeing a partition, hd0,1 (for example) would become hd0,0
<Dr_Willis> check whats in device.map it should show what it thinks the mappings are.
<draik> well, I just resized everything, and kept partitions where they belong
<Dr_Willis> you said you merged 2 partitions
<cho> hi..my ubuntu dapper doesn't play sound since today
<cho> until yesterday it worked perfectly
<cho> any idea ?
<DexterF> hi
<draik> What I did was shorten hda1 (which is winxp) and then the unknown I left alone while I deleted my other partition... which I then created as 3GB swap (was 2GB) and now 120GB / (was 20GB)
<draik> (hd0)	/dev/hda
<draik> (hd1)	/dev/hdb
<draik> (hda2)	/dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> if you created a new partition , that moved the others 'back' one position.
<Dr_Willis> where is your / supposed to be at?
<draik> I kept hda5 as swap and hda6 as /
<draik> hda6
<cho> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<cho> [AO SDL]  Samplerate: 44100Hz Channels: Stereo Format s16le
<cho> [AO SDL]  Unable to open audio: No available audio device
<cho> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<cho> [AO ESD]  esd_open_sound failed: Connection reset by peer
<cho> mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding
<Dr_Willis> so hdb and sda are just data drives?
<DexterF> talked a friend into giving kub a shot, now he's stuck at wifi: netgear 511, china version. can someone tell for sure if that card works via ndiswrapper?
<draik> yup
<Healot> !paste > cho
<Jucato> cho: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<lupine_85> DexterF: it should do
<draik> hdb should also be bootable Kubuntu, but it won't... so I just use it as storage
<cho> Jucato: kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> draik,  so your  root            (hd0,0)      line is most likely incorrect.  not the kernel= line.
<Dr_Willis> draik,  now check what order hda is in with 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<draik> hda1 HPFS/NTFS
<lupine_85> DexterF: you could have v2 or v3 they're both referenced here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<draik> hda2 W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<draik> hda5 Linux swap / Solaris
<draik> hda6 Linux
<draik> hda1 is boot
<Dr_Willis> hda1 cant be boot... since its a ntfs partition
<Dr_Willis> or ya mean root. :P
<draik> change it to hda6?
<draik> nope, it's got    *      under   'Boot'
<Healot> i apologize once again, I am not in love :)
<Dr_Willis> draik,  so i THINK you need ------------->   root            (hd0,5)
<Dr_Willis> draik,  kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda6
<Dr_Willis> in the future - its much easier to just allocate a whole hard drive for linux. :P
<Jucato> heh
<Dr_Willis> and just use primary partitions. :P
<draik> how do I change that?
<draik> I can't properly view /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686
<Dr_Willis> You edit your grub menus
<Dr_Willis> the /boot/grub/menu.lst - OR edit the grub command line at boot time
<milco> what is the hotplug folder on kubuntu?
<draik> I have my /boot/grub/menu.lst open
<Dr_Willis> and you just need to worry about the  hd(X,X) stuff, dont chante the other things
<Jucato> hotplug folder? media:/ ??
<draik> what do I change?
<Dr_Willis> find the first kernel entry.. what does it have for root and kernel=
<Dr_Willis> also for a start.. find
<StR> I can not connect to  MSN with kopete... anyone else with the same problem?
<draik> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<lupine_85> StR: lots of people seem to be having that problem,
<Dr_Willis> hiddenmenu   and Comment it out with #hidemenu  so you will see the menu entries at boot p.
<lupine_85> what version of Kopete are you using?
<StR> lupine_85: what about you?
<sorush20> hi guys what is a good utility for shredding data/
<Dr_Willis> draik,  so that line looks fine.. and above it you got a   ---> root  ( ) line.
<lupine_85> I can connect fine
<lupine_85> sorush20: wipe
<milco> hotplug
<draik> yup
<sorush20> I just think I commited credit card fraud.. for 5.99
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> the horror
<milco> what is the hotplug folder on kubuntu?
<draik> root (hd0,5)
<Dr_Willis> draik,  did you add or remove a partition?  i forget now.
<Dr_Willis> i would guess ya want a hd0,4, or hd0,6
<draik> neither really, just resize
<Dr_Willis> you shrunk what down?
<draik> hda1
<Dr_Willis> and you expanded hda2 ?
<draik> before  |-------------hda1------------------|-----hda5-----|-------hda6------------------|
<draik> after  |------hda1----------|--------hda5--------|-----------------hda6------------------|
<draik> I don't see any hda2, hda3 or hda4
<Dr_Willis> where did  hda2 W95 Ext'd (LBA) come from then you mentioned earlier>?
<draik> fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> You can have 4 praimary partitions. hda1 through hda4, hda5 and 6 are  logical partitions inside an  extended partition..
<Dr_Willis> My GUESS is that you need to use  root (hd0,4) or 3, or 6,
<draik> I still don't see any hda3 or 4
<Dr_Willis> increase the menu timeout in that grub menu   ------>   timeout         35
<Dr_Willis> and UNhide the thing.    ---->   #hiddenmenu
<Dr_Willis>  then when ya reboot.. look at what command line/root optons its using and edit them (hit the E key.
<Dr_Willis>  and try changing the root (hd0,X) numbers till ya find one that works. :P then when it boots edit the grub config to make it permenet
<kepa13> hola
<kepa13> hi
<kepa13> probe kubuntu
<kepa13> hi marina
<draik> hda1 = hd0,0   correct?
<draik> so then hda6 = hd0,5    right?
<kepa13> arrivedrci
<Jucato> yep
<kepa13> hi jacki
<Dr_Willis> draik,  im not sure if grub numbers swap or not.. I normally got my swap after everything
<draik> ok, so when I reboot and I see my GRUB, I press ESC? or E?
<jacky_> bonsoir
<Dr_Willis> if you disable that idiotic "hide menu' feautre you dont need to hit escape. :P
<Dr_Willis> E = edit
<draik> so it will do it for me... ok
<jacky_> parler vous franais
<draik> so I just hit E
<BluesKaj> !.fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_Willis> then edit the lines.. then hit 'b' to boot it.
<Dr_Willis> or enter. :P
<draik> perfect
<draik> will do that now
<draik> Thank you Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> which is what i would of done in the first place. :P     but im special.
<redubuntu> espaol
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<milco> wohoooooooooo i made it :) [17187307.416000]  ivtv0: Initialized WinTV PVR 150, card #0
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ulteo.com/main/wiki/      - gotta love a 'new' disrto that dont even state whats so new about it. :)
<Dr_Willis> and the wiki is totally open for anyone to post anything. :P
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: so is our wiki, btw
<Jucato> all you need is to register
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  ya dont even need to register on theirs. :P
<Jucato> ah I see....
<Dr_Willis> which suprised me.. on the FAQ page.. which was blank.. i put ' Ok.. so what is it" :)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps someone will spend 10 min and put some real INFO on their site
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, is that you in the ulteo forums ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ...
<lupine_85> seems fairly comprehensive - it's an easy-for-computer-illiterates Linux distro
<BluesKaj> yup, looks like it's the Hawkwind we all know :)
<Jucato> yes he is
<Dr_Willis> i just heard mention of ulteo  and cant find any real info on it.. yet.
<Jucato> btw, Ulteo is based on Kubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> still looking
<ubuntu_> #kubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> have u tried the distro , Jucato ?
<Dr_Willis> its a fork of a fork of a fork!
<Jucato> BluesKaj: nope. not yet
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: err... kubuntu is not a fork
<Dr_Willis> its a spork!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<milco> ive got a tv card installed using a ivtv driver, its all setup well :)
<BluesKaj> http://www.ulteo.com/main/forums/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=da571f86bb6470ade5692c4626f3e33e
<Jucato> Kubuntu is still Ubuntu using a different desktop
<milco> but what do i need to actually watch tv now, can anyone recommend me a good 'tv' client?
<BluesKaj> kde
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yep. that's him
<milco> they should have called it gubuntu :+
<BluesKaj> tvtime , as long as yer not using tvwonder pro , like m
<BluesKaj> me
<Jucato> milco: for historical reasons, it wasn't
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Hah yeah just slightly that's me.
<Dr_Willis> did Mepis ever convert over and start using ubuntu stuff yet?
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Gazza> hello again :)
<BluesKaj> hey Hawkwind, what's diff between kubuntu and Ulteo ?
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Ulteo isn't released yet
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind, mepis had a few neat things that ubuntu/kubuntu should.. borrow. :P
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: it has.. for almost a few months
<BluesKaj> yeah ok , Hawkwind, but my question still stands ?
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: I've never once looked at Mepis.  What do you think they should 'borrow' ?
<Gazza> another question: which anti-virus software is recommended for kubuntu, and, how do i install it?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: it free open source software... everyone could borrow... but MEPIS doesn't release it's source code for free...
<BluesKaj> milco, try TVTime
<Jucato> well, not the way Ubuntu does...
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Ulteo is based on Kubuntu, and will have some really kewl stuff that no other distro has
<halfbloodprince> hey, people!
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  their installer from the live cd. was very well done..and they had a few tools that configured the multi-headed displays nicely
<milco> Jucato: i dont mind actually to be honest, i mean - i got a kgb-untu here :P
<milco> :D
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  other then that.. it was trash :P lol
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: That's all I can say unfortunately as I'm not allowed to give out more information
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Nice.  I'd love to see a distro configure TwinView during the initial install.  That would be awesome
<Dr_Willis> Yea. more  'sound and fury - signifing nothing' :P
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: compared to how old Ubiquity is, I wouldn't be surprised that they're installer is better  in some ways
<BluesKaj> sounds like it might be fun
<lupine_85> Hawkwind: are all the cool GUI tools going to be GPL? Or is that restricted too? :)
<Dr_Willis> Ya would think by now - there would be some decent live cd installers out.
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: That I don't know, though I'd assume GPL
* lupine_85 is working - slowly - on a GPL GUI WLAN automagical configurator
<Gazza> would anybody know which anti-virus software to recommend..?
<halfbloodprince> hello there my werewolf friend
<lupine_85> that's a fair number of acronyms ;)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu/kubuntu had smarter people in the IRC rooms then the Mepis rooms. :P
<lupine_85> hi halfbloodprince
<halfbloodprince> how's it going?
<lupine_85> http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/wlan-magick
<lupine_85> ok
<lupine_85> playing with vmware right now
<halfbloodprince> ah
<BluesKaj> you guys use antivirus in kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj,  nope. :P
<lupine_85> BlueSkaj: I've got clamav on my SMTP server... that's it really
<Gazza> wow! i didn't know that :)
<lupine_85> don't AVG have a linux client?
<Gazza> does this mean that spyware, is also a thing of the past?
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: My kubuntu iso download is done 77%, so in a few hours, it'll be done 100%. Yay! I'll tell you guys before I start the installation for any last minute tips and all
<surgy> hey guys
<lupine_85> JavaScript spyware might work
<_bender_> Hey all
<lupine_85> most other spyware - BHOs, etc - won't
<_bender_> And thought AVG had a linux client?
<_bender_> Saw it on their site a day ago
<Gazza> avg free?
<_bender_> Yah
<_bender_> I think so atleast
* Gazza checks out on benders command :))
<mentro> avg is sloow
<_bender_> Yep free
<mentro> :)
<_bender_> and eh I like AVG :-p
<surgy> anyone have a goo p2p software they whould recomend?
<_bender_> boo it's only got them in RPM format
<halfbloodprince> is that amule thing good?
<dhq> at boot my dhcp server fails
<dhq> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart                                  {failed}
<mentro> i havent fscked around with av since the dawn of time really, just for my xp gamebox and that's it
<_bender_> Same pretty much, I use AVG on XP but don't see much of a reason on Kubuntu
<mentro> _bender_, yep
<Gazza> how do i install .rpm extensions?
<halfbloodprince> there are no adware/spyware threats on kubuntu?
<lupine_85> not yet, really
<Gazza> well then i take my question back :)
<lupine_85> best to be prepared, though  - it'll show up eventually
<_bender_> Common sense+avoiging bad appies
<lupine_85> at that point, we'll know Kubuntu has truly matured :)
<Gazza> heh :)
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: what do you use for antivirus/spyware
<_bender_> Yah preparation is good
<lupine_85> just ClamAV on my SMTP server
<_bender_> But think common sense=best defense sometimes :p
<lupine_85> common sense elsewhere :)
<Gazza> do torrent files work with linux?
<_bender_> lol
<mentro> the best av so far is fdisk
<algabone> Gazza: use alein
<mentro> Gazza, yep they do
<Gazza> alein?
* Gazza searches
<algabone> Gazza: alien, sorry
<Gazza> lol
* Gazza searches again, heh :)
<DaSkreech> StR: my friend can't connect to MSN with MSN so....
<algabone> Gazza: :D. you can use it for install rpm or to convert rpm to deb
<enzo_> as I boot into recovery mode, I get this error...          run-init: /sbin/init: error 2         any clues?
<mentro> Gazza, if you're on kubuntu, ktorrent is there
<halfbloodprince> i'm so happy kubuntu's installer fits in one cd
<_bender_> Yah Kubuntu is great :D
<algabone> Gazza: did you tried apt-get install alien ?
<halfbloodprince> the f***ing suse linux installer was 5 cds
<_bender_> Lest it doesn't BSOD on me again...><
<Gazza> mentro: so it is :)
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: lol
<Gazza> can you get alien through adept?
<halfbloodprince> seriously man.. i can't even think of downloading 5 cds worth of stuff on my 64k connection
<halfbloodprince> i had to buy the cds
<lupine_85> Gazza: yes
<halfbloodprince> and then i wasn't happy with suse, so i removed it anyway
<lupine_85> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<lupine_85> erm
<lupine_85> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Gazza> i like this operating system L
<lupine_85> yes, SuSE is nasty :(
<halfbloodprince> have you tried it lupine?
<Vegeta^> When installing a printer driver from Add Printer Wizard, durnig the Printer Model Selection, I get an error when I choose a model, which is something like "Unable to load the req. driver: Unab. to create the Foomatic driver [<name>] . Either that does not exist or u do not hav permission to perform that operation". How do I gain permission on this install? :S
<_bender_> Ubotu: If you install an appy with dbpkg does it get indexed into Adept or does uninstalling=manual mumbo jumbo?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about If you install an appy with dbpkg does it get indexed into Adept or does uninstalling=manual mumbo jumbo? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pio_> pio, can you please change your nick?
<_bender_> lol
<lupine_85> _bender_: it gets added to the DB
<lupine_85> so you can see it in adept, etc
<_bender_> ah kk :p
<_bender_> ah nice
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: how would you rate your experiences with SuSE
<_bender_> Since wasn't sure about that
<lupine_85> -10 out of 10
<halfbloodprince> haha
<halfbloodprince> how do you think kubuntu is better than suse
<surgy> sorry bout that
<surgy> had to reset my firewall
<lupine_85> just... cleaner
<surgy> anyone have any recomendations for a p2p client?
<halfbloodprince> it took me like 6 hours to get my internet started in suse
<surgy> i was using gtkgneutella on fedora
* lupine_85 hits whichever SusE dev who thought that installing sshd by default way a good idea
<surgy> but this isnt fedora is it?
<halfbloodprince> what's sshd
<lupine_85> ssh daemon
<osiris> !frostwire > surgy
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<lupine_85> only lets everyone and his dog login to your machine
<Ayabara> I've placed a script in ~/.kde/Autostart that does some xmodmapping to make the media keys on my laptop work. The script doesn't seem to be run though..
<halfbloodprince> haha
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: do you have libfreetype6 installed?
* lupine_85 checks
<parreira> saudaes
<deeo> well i hope i don't snafu a paste here again, that was embarrassing
<Ayabara> is frostwire better than amule?
<deeo> fat hand and small laptop touchpads don't mix
<lupine_85> different networks
<surgy> osiris: isnt limewire facing criminal punishment though? they did get a sease and desist order
<lupine_85> hard to say really
* lupine_85 uses KTorrent
<osiris> works for me
<surgy> does adept have frostwire?
<deeo> lupine_85: ktorrent is great.
<deeo> ktorrent is, in fact, the best bittorrent client i have ever used.
<osiris> and yes ktorrent is nice.  it even supports ip blacklisting
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: yes I do
* deeo is using it presently to download kimi ga nozomu eien
<Ayabara> I never could get the same speeds with ktorrent that I got with azureus.
<osiris> surgy, i think i got a stand alone .deb of it
<DaSkreech> Gazza: try Clam?
<surgy> how do i make konquerer load my homepage when it first opens?
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: is font quality increased a great deal coz of libfreetype6?
<Ayabara> though I liked ktorrent better
<deeo> surgy: set your home page as the konq home page in konq settings
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: I never noticed really
<lupine_85> don't even remember installing it! :D
<dhq> where are all the boot files that boot up  in which text file
<deeo> Ayabara: what sorta speeds do you get in azureus?
<deeo> and btw, isn't that javacrap?
<osiris> yes its javacrap
<lupine_85> dhq: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<jacky_> je n'arrive pas  lancer firefox et thunderbird dans queelle rpertoire faut il aller le chercher
<Ayabara> deeo, javacrap indeed.
<deeo> well then, for a 250MB footprint i'd hope it'd be fast
<lupine_85> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<surgy> deeo: i did that but it doesnt load my home page as the start page
<lupine_85> jacky_: "sudo apt-get install firefox thunderbird" ?
<surgy> also can you not just double click a .deb file and it will install itself?
<deeo> surgy: bummer, maybe you need to set your home page as the start page, heh?
<Ayabara> deeo, got all the speed my connection had. now I run utorrent under wine (and I'm slightly embarassed over it ;-) )
<surgy> deeo: how do i do that?
<lupine_85> (assuming s/he's asking what I think s/he is...)
<deeo> surgy: not sure
<dhq> lupine_85: no like all the sound and blutooth start when i boot rite
<Ayabara> can anyone help me with my run-script-at-startup problem?
<lupine_85> oh, those. /etc/init.d
<lupine_85> symlinked to the appropriate runlevel in /etc/rc?.d
<osiris> Ayabara, couldnt you put it in ~/.kde/autostart ? or do you need it outside a particular DM
<surgy> can you just double click a .deb and it will run like an executable(isnt that what a .deb is) ?
<Ayabara> osiris, I have put it in autostart, but it doesn't work
<ErikTheRed> alright question here
<deeo> well, i don't doubleclick anything in kde, but sorta, yeah.  it's a document, not a program, but in konqueror it should install regardless.
<ErikTheRed> whenever i try to go to the appearance section in System Settings it crashes
<osiris> Ayabara, is the script executable ?
<gawaine> Hi
<Ayabara> osiris, how can I tell? permissions?
<chx> how can i edit a PDF file? there is no Illustrator and Acrobat Pro under Linux.
<saki> is there anyway to get KDE to scroll RSS on the desktop
<osiris> Ayabara, ls ~/.kde/autostart
<osiris> is it green ?
<saki> like not in another window
<Ayabara> osiris, nope
<osiris> chmod +x filename
<gawaine> I've a problem with ark on kubuntu dapper. Can anyone help me ? If i run "ark" from normal user it crashes with "ERROR: Communication problem with ark. It probably crashed", from root it works
<surgy> oh well guess im gonna dump konq down the toilet and get opera
<Ayabara> osiris, now it's green :-) , thanks for helping
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: I think installing sshd is a good idea by default. Just don't turn it on
<osiris> Ayabara, should execute now
<deeo> surgy: okay, but it won't work from opera either
<lupine_85> ...it was turned on...
<DaSkreech> Ayabara: made sure the script was executable
<surgy> deeo: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<deeo> surgy: i mean a .deb handler is required to open a .deb.  if you don't have one, konq won't open it.  if you do have one or not, opera will have no clue what to do with it.
<deeo> because opera is kinda just a web browser, not a file handler or local system browser.
<halfbloodprince> is opera better than ffox in linux?
<osiris> matter of opinion
<deeo> no teh best are skipstonn
<deeo> er dillo, dats da best.
<surgy> deeo: i dont know what brought that answer about, but duh lol. i wasnt woried about that, i was wanting google to be my start page, if konq cant do that then konq goes to the can. as far as installing frostwire, i think they are out of bandwidth becuase there webpage wont load
<gawaine> is there noone that can help me ?
<surgy> halbloodprince: imo ye
<DaSkreech> surgy: You can right click to get the install package option
<deeo> surgy: ah i guess i confused you with somebody else, sorry :)
<surgy> daskreech: can you go into more detail please?
<deeo> opera is nice if you like looking at lots of banners.
<nnn0> ?
<DaSkreech> surgy: Right click the deb. Do you see a Green Check mark?
<mentro> surgy, under settings, "save view profile " and click the "include url" in the window that pops up
<surgy> opera is also nice if you want a 100% custome browser, and you want all the features packed in like irc and crap
<nnn0> it's years ago opera had banners
<deeo> ah Kubuntu Package, nice.
<DaSkreech> gawaine: What's the problem?
<deeo> surgy: ffox does that too
<surgy> mento: was allready checked
<deeo> and actually, it is a standard (XUL).
<deeo> surgy: it's not a 'check', its an action.  click it.  installed, bam.
<gawaine> DaSkreech: if I run ark from normal user, it doesn't starts and prints "ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.". From root it works
<surgy> daskreech: you know im at the help page right? are you thinking im downloading it from adept?
<surgy> deeo: what are you talking about?
<dhq> lupine_85: no like all the sound and blutooth start when i boot rite
<DaSkreech> surgy: I have no clue where you are :) Do you have Deb on the file system?
<ubuntu_> hi , i'm try to install kubuntu, but it wont work. it seem to stall out
<DaSkreech> gawaine: That's from the command line?
<kepa13> my disc of mp3 no sund
<gawaine> DaSkreech: yes
<deeo> surgy: are you installing a deb>
<surgy> man i got three people holding three conversations with me all about different things and they are getting mixed up lol
<kepa13> sorry
<lupine_85> dhq: yes. And the scripts in /etc/init.d control that
<mintim3>   Hello! I am selling Dell Inspiron XPS m1710 Notebooks (-2.16 GHz /17" /4GB DDR2 /100 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /512MB DDR video/ WUXGA Truelife (1920 x 1200) /DVD+-RW-), brand new for $500 shipping fee included, if interested send me an e-mail  inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<surgy> daskreech; yes i have access to DEB on the filesystem
<surgy> deeo: trying to download the frostwire deb
<DaSkreech> surgy: Ok When you browse to it in konqueror try riight click it and tell me if you get a green Check mark
<DaSkreech> gawaine:  No other error?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Where does it time out?
<gawaine> DaSkreech: no, I tried to remove ark with "apt-get remove --purge ark" and reinstalling it but nothing. I tried to remove the configuration file of ark but nothing
<lupine_85> spam--
<DaSkreech> kepa13: you are trying to play mp3?
<surgy> daskreech: i havnt downloaded it yet, here lets start over...... hello my name is surgy, i have a question, my question is, if i download a .deb package can i just double click it like an rpm or exe and have it install for me? or do i have to use a shell and pass parameters to it.
<Gaz> another question:
<DaSkreech> gawaine: Can you make a new user and try it with that user to see if it's ark or your user?
<ubuntu_> were it say install and go back
<gawaine> DaSkreech: yes, wait
<Gaz> amarok has no sound when playing radio streams
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  best to use the shell.  and even Beetter to find the package in the repos.
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: http://www.gocomics.com/foxtrot/2006/09/07/
<Dr_Willis> I like 'mutts' :P
<DaSkreech> surgy: You should be able to right clikc and there should be an option to install package
<DaSkreech> however if you don't have the dependeinceis a) installed already b) in /var/cache/apt/archive or c) in the same folder it will fail
<surgy> daskreech: so your saying i can right click anywhere and get "install package" if not then i dont have a clue
<gawaine> DaSkreech: I made a new user, that I've runned "sux tmpuser && ark". It works
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: You click install and nothing happens?
<surgy> im just going to download it from froswire.com and then double click it
<DaSkreech> gawaine: So your user has some issues with ark...
<ubuntu_> i'm try to install knot 2
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Your Wiki commnet earlier made me remember that :)
<enzo_> Dr_Willis, still have the same issue
<gawaine> DaSkreech: yes but... what ? I don't have any idea of how to solve this problem
<enzo_> it was missing a few directories
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Ah try in #ubuntu+1
<enzo_> but they are back on there now
<Dr_Willis> Heh...
<Dr_Willis> i got to head to work in 10 min...
<enzo_> but still have the same issue
<surgy> adept cant even find frostwire
<surgy> so im guessing its not in the repos
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_Willis> enzo_,  cp -a is not a good thing to be backuing up/restoring a whole partition with.. :P
<Dr_Willis> bb in a few,
<surgy> and i know this is the wrong room and prolly the wrong server but does anyone know anything about hacking psp?
<enzo_> k
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  i play videos on mine is all i do. :P
<deeo> so long, mintim3.
<surgy> daskreech: i allready went there i get an error when i enter that command.
<surgy> dr_willis: i wand to downgrade to firmaware 1.5 and emulate snes
<DaSkreech> surgy: Eh? what command?
<DaSkreech> gawaine: Well you can do some high end debugging I guess
<surgy> daskreech one sec
<surgy> anyone notice how slow konq is at browsing?
<surgy> compared to the other browsers
<deeo> nope
<deeo> it rates faster
<deeo> and more compliant
<gawaine> DaSkreech: how ?
<deeo> in fact konq is the only browser to pass the acid2 test
<deeo> even firefox hasn't managed that, nor opera.
<deeo> certainly not IE.
<surgy> daskreech mind if i pm you a paste?
<DaSkreech> strace if you are comfortable with programming but I suspect not
<DaSkreech> surgy: Just use pastebin
<heinkel_111> me thinks opeera 9 does actually
<halfbloodprince> what's the acid2 test
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<deeo> !acid2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acid2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> I HATE PASTEBIN!
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  good luck there.. you can brick the psp doing that.
<deeo> http://www.webstandards.org/action/acid2/
<DaSkreech> Fine fine PM me the paste
<surgy> dr_willis, i know
<deeo> opera9 does, yes
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  from what few emulators ive been able to get going.. they dont seem to work fast eniugh on the psp.
<surgy> done
<DaSkreech> Did you download the deb?
<deeo> Prince does. too
<surgy> dr_willis: someone needs to port linux onto the psp
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  actually what needs to be done - is a total boycott of sony :P
<surgy> daskreech: which brings us back to my first question.............
<DaSkreech> It's on the same page that I showed you before :-P
<surgy> dr_willis: that might work but you have to admit, sony makes nice hardware
<Dr_Willis> surgy,  i consider the psp - to be very badly done in many ways. :P
<deeo> foxconn does too but nobody buys their stuff :<
<surgy> daskreech: yeah, frostwire.com
<DaSkreech> And spiderman movies
<Dr_Willis> and their decisions for it - cripple it imsensly.
<DaSkreech> surgy: Right and you downloaded the Ubuntu deb?
<surgy> i click on the debian/ubuntu link and it sends me a binary, opens it and warns me not to save it or it will be corupt
<Dr_Willis> When a decent  portable video player comes out that i like.. my psp is going on ebay.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<DaSkreech> surgy: Save it :)
<marten_> hi
<deeo> Dr_Willis: i have one, a sierra wireless Voq.
<marten_> is there any possibility to update to edgy using ubuntu repositories?
<surgy> daskreech whatever man
<DaSkreech> !upgrade > marten_
<surgy> this sucks
<DaSkreech> surgy: So back to my question. Did you downlaod the deb?
<deeo> snubbed :<
<surgy> i spent 3 hours last night installing my radeon driver
<surgy> daskreech: no
<marten_> DaSkreech: which repository? just change dapper to edgy?
<DaSkreech> marten_: Yup
<surgy> 2 hours to get a p2p client
<DaSkreech> Ok hold on let me try something
<surgy> prolly another 4 hours to get blender
<marten_> DaSkreech: ok, thank you... i wanna try kde4 *g*
<surgy> hope and pray i get the fps required
<surgy> .....................
<surgy> sorry but im still reaching for the idea that linux is comparable to windows, and im not touching it yet,,,,,,,
<atomic_> http://www.vozartmusic.com/home.html
<surgy> !sysinfo
<deeo> take it to a bar surgy
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 508 kB
<deeo> no drama queens allowed here :/
<surgy> deeo: what?
<surgy> oh lol
<deeo> in other words, we're here to help, not to console your pathetic whining about your inaptitudes with linux.
<surgy> deeo: understood
<deeo> sorry, just need to make it clear >3
<deeo> <3
<surgy> but it whould be nice to hear an explaination as to why certain conveniances havnt reached the linux os
<BluesKaj> c'mon deeo, give the guy a break , get off yer linux hihorse ...so know some stuff , don't be jerk !
<DaSkreech> surgy: Ok Was hoping the link was direct/ It's not
<halfbloodprince> man i cant wait to do my installation
<DaSkreech> Right click the link for the Ubuntu deb and download it to your computer
<halfbloodprince> my only hope is that kubuntu detects all my hardware properly
<surgy> halfbloodprince: yeah thats whats nice about the live cd
<surgy> daskreech: thats means?
<halfbloodprince> surgy: if the live cd doesn't detect my hardware, then i shouldn't go ahead with the installation/
<halfbloodprince> ?
<surgy> daskreech: i know the link just leads to the website
<DaSkreech> frostwire.com
<DaSkreech>  They have a link on the front page that says Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<surgy> halfbloodprince: no not necesarily but it gives you a good idea of whats going to not be compatible
<DaSkreech> Right click and choose save Target as or whatever  :-)
<deeo> but, i am a jerk.  he insulted my love.
<surgy> daskreech yeah, thanks for the help man, i gotta take a break though, p2p isnt going to come i accept that, at least not through frostwire. ill prolly just go with torrents
<deeo> i can't let something like that just slide past me..
<deeo> surgy: which conveniences?
<surgy> deeo: lol i didnt mean to offend your "Love" i was simply pointing out my frustrations
<deeo> i could probably help point you to the stuff you need for convenience sake
<surgy> deeo: executables, and drivers, viable directx wrappers, propper win32 emulation, decent 3d acceleration, eas of use ergonomics.....etc etc
<DaSkreech> surgy: Are you sure you just don't want to use Windows? :-)
<surgy> deeo: i just think it silly that in the advanced stage that the lin kernal is in it should be able to emulate anything win32 or even win64
<milco> im receiving 'checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= 2.0) (libraries) not found. Please check your installation!' while i do have libqt3-mt installed / the headers
<milco> any ideas?
<nomi> hi all
<surgy> daskreech: lol not sure, but possitive, i also love linux but she is being a whore right now and i want to cheat on her with windows from time to time, you know just get my rocks off in some DX9
<deeo> surgy: executables, how do you mean?  drivers, there are far less than windows true, but they provide a much broader scope of hardware support each.  directx IS microsoft brand.  win32 does NOT emulate linux programs, so its fair.  (nor does mac).  linux fglrx outperforms win32 detonator, ergonomics.. not sure what you mean
<DaSkreech> surgy: No problem as long as you don't try to make Linux Windows or Windows LInux
<BluesKaj> and make dvds from DLs :)
<deeo> surgy: win32 supports two filesystems: fat32 and ntfs.  how is that Advanced?  linux supports both of those, reiserfs, ext2 ext3, afs, bfs, bsd, xfs, and so on and so on
<deeo> surge: and win32 executables, PE, are in fact LESS advanced than linux standard ELF format.
<nomi> can any1 tell me how to register i am new :-)
<surgy> deeo: drivers are too complicated to install, you cant just double click and whatch it go, and ergonomics, as in nothing feals natural it is all obscure and rough around the edges, and if linux doesnt support win32 then it is debilitated
<deeo> surgy: agreed, drivers typically are a chore in linux to install from the graphical aspect, if at all.  the reason is linux is mostly self configuring.  there are cases where it doesn't get it quite right.
<surgy> deeo: but why is win32 so popular? becuase it doesnt take 3 hours to run a untextured set of almost 3d gears at 500 fps
<surgy> daskreech: agreed, but they should be cros compatible
<DaSkreech> surgy: Why?
<deeo> surgy: where, for example, ATI drivers must be installed manually, this is due to the fact that ATI restricts redistribution, so ubuntu and kubuntu can't exactly package it or include it; you must download it yourself, and install it.  EVEN THEN the apt system makes that 300% easier for you.  as for glxgears, i don't think you have your drivers setup completely :)  on my system WoW in Wine gives better FPS than native Win32 can, and that
<DaSkreech> surgy: It would be that easy if ATI and nVidia wrote proper drivers
<alberto> hi everybody
<DaSkreech> That's not the fault of Linux  :-)
<deeo> surgy: your trouble with the ergonomics is an issue of familiarity.  i feel that way about win32 for those exact reasons.  that comes with time, or, optionally, preferencing.  you could always try Gnome or XFCE.
<alberto> is there a channel for kubuntu edgy support or can i just ask here?
<deeo> surgy: there's even a desktop environment for linux/X which emulates a windows xp desktop if you prefer
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<BluesKaj> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
* lupine_85 hides from lindows
<alberto> thx
<BluesKaj> np
<deeo> surgy: but don't 'install' software, adept it.  click, click, downloaded-installed-configured-done.  no messing around or going to softwarecompany.com, register, check email, click link, go to mirror, agree to eula, click accept, pick location, install program, reboot pc.
<surgy> daskreech: agreed, as for"why should linux and windows be cross compat." it is becuase they are not cross compatible that they are direct competitors, and that is not good for the open source comunity. we should not compete with anyone, but rather make ourself meld into something that cant be competed against.
<DaSkreech> alberto: try #ubuntu+1
<enzo_> Is there a way of seeing the difference between 2 directories?
<surgy> deeo: agreed adept is great, but as i stated "what if" adept cant find it? what if i want to play city of villains? what if i want to download a song?
<alberto> DaSkreech: thx
<enzo_> missing/extra files and or directories and such?
<deeo> surgy: tell them that, they're the ones using OSS in their code, not us.  besides that, emulation of win32 requires reverse engineering and many lawsuits.
<DaSkreech> surgy: Thats' the point of Gnome
<deeo> surgy: again, blame city of villains, or ncsoft, they didn't release a linux version.  download a song with apollon or nicotine.
<BluesKaj> linux is anonprofit thing ...well mostly except mandriva and novell, but otherwise it's for DIY types who like to do things for themselves, ..I think :)
<DaSkreech> surgy: And for the most part we >can't< just be compatible with all software cause they will sue OSS out of the picture
<deeo> and be realistic, OSS is a closed environment.  nobody makes software FOR oss, not companies anyway, the people have to.
<surgy> deeo: but making to different ports of every game isnt the answer.....obviously, i mean how long has that been an option? and how many companys have actually done that? granted a few have but comparatively, not many.
<DaSkreech> surgy: There are a good deal of good game makers and hardware manufacturers who make Linux compatible stuff and they are pretty good
<lupine_85> reverse engineering is legal here for interoperability purposes
<lupine_85> europe++ ;)
* DaSkreech hugs his UT2k4
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, which java for dapper ?
<deeo> and 'the people' didnt make city of villains, the people made tuxracer.
<lupine_85> still a PITA to do though
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Eh?
<deeo> surgy: ID Software did it with ease.
<BluesKaj> gonna try axureus
<BluesKaj> azureus
<DaSkreech> surgy: It's a matter of not porting but doing things Linux aware fro mthe start
<lupine_85> surgy: then write a compatibility layer... oh wait, that's already being done...
<surgy> daskreech: i agree, but whouldnt it be even better if i got to chose a distro to match my hardware instead of chossing hardware to match the distro?
<enzo_> BluesKaj, Azureus is a little "loopy" ... not too stable, from what I've seen
<deeo> surgy: that's the point.  if it's so 'easy', then do it yourself.
<lupine_85> surgy: then help out with writing some drivers :)
<surgy> deeo: i know i am a huge fan of rtcw
<spiderworm> hi all, k3bsetup doesnt seem to be actually changing my cd writer's permissions and it gives no error messages.... anyone know how to fix this?
<Vegeta^> How can I install a Printer driver in kubuntu? I tried "Printers - System Setting" but it says I don't have permission, even though I login as root.
<lupine_85> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory...
<deeo> yeah i play et from time to time too
<DaSkreech> surgy: Duh!. Again write to the people who's hardware you like and tell them that you would like to use thier stuff under Linux
<surgy> lupine: also a good one
<lupine_85> True Combat: Elite is better
<deeo> lupine_85: that's ET too though, heh
<enzo_> Is there a way of seeing the difference between 2 directories?
<lupine_85> I know - it's great :D
<surgy> daskreech: ok ill start whining in the right direction lol
<BluesKaj> enzo_, i had running a while ago and it seemed to hold on to the trackers better than Ktorrent
<deeo> i played TC back when it was on the q3a engine
<deeo> surgy: consider how much closed stuff IS supported
<elknof1> hey
<DaSkreech> surgy: thanks :)
<elknof1> hi everybody..
<enzo_> BluesKaj, maybe I didn't have something you do... who knows
<BluesKaj> but I had re install kubuntu due some foulups that i couldn't fix
<DaSkreech> surgy: Beleive ot or not it helps a lot
<surgy> deeo: i know i meann in no way to discredit the work that has been done
<deeo> surgy: that fancy nforce4 mobo for example, reverse engineered, wine is entirely so, etcetera...
<lupine_85> nforce4--
<elknof1> hey i been trying to install w32codecs from cipherfunk repo, but something is not working i think...
<elknof1> can someone helpme??
<lupine_85> cipherfunk?
<lupine_85> tried PLF?
<elknof1> yeap...deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<deeo> surgy: i recognise that, i'm just pointing out that linux isn't an answer, it is only potential.
<surgy> deeo: but you have to admit the comon saying "modern linux can do anything windows can do and most of the time even better" is not accurate
<lupine_85> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<surgy> deeo: agreed
<lupine_85> is what I use - works fine
<BluesKaj> cypher is an iffy repos at best from my experience
<elknof1> do i need key??
<deeo> surgy: XGL is beyond win32.  file attributes are beyond win32.  journalling filesystems, adept, amarok even, maybe.
<elknof1> BluesKaj, i been trynig, i did add the key, but still cant do it..
<TheGateKeeper> elknof1:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<surgy> deeo: thats all good for the developer, but for the truly end user like my self?
<DaSkreech> elknof1: hi
<deeo> surgy: agreed.  linux can, on the whole, do a helluva lot more.
<lupine_85> deeo: unfortunately, file permissions are on a par now :(
<elknof1> DaSkreech, hey hi
<BluesKaj> maybe another repos elknof1
<deeo> surgy: okay, a journalled filesystem means no filesystem check on bad reboot,
<deeo> so no chance to get a coffee.
<TheGateKeeper> elknof1: all you need is those 2 commands above ^^^^
<surgy> deeo: lol
<TheGateKeeper> brb
<deeo> XGL means an opengl accelerated desktop.  not useful, but pretty.
<zorgluuu> widly off topic time :)
<DaSkreech> Though mainly windows wins for Games.
<DaSkreech> zorgluuu: ha ha :)
<deeo> file attributes are insanely useful, but not really practical for a desktop user unless they search for files a lot, but then linux already has gam for that, or fam.
<surgy> deeo: but software......... what is there is what is there and no other choices, other than writing my own, and that is what scares most people away
<deeo> surgy: linux is FULL of choices!
<DaSkreech> surgy: That's true of all oses
<elknof1> TheGateKeeper, hey thanks a lot...
<zorgluuu> DaSkreech: i go on hollyday for 4 day and i come back to see this :) seems weird in fct :)
<zorgluuu> fact
<deeo> surgy: in win32 how do you open a program, start run?  i dont like that bar.  weeeelll tough, it's just windows.
<DaSkreech> zorgluuu: Well we were trying to get as much inwhile no one was loking :)
<deeo> in linux you can ACTUALLY use a different bar.
<zorgluuu> DaSkreech: i knew it :)
<deeo> you have your choice of about 20 or 30 window managers, from about as many desktop environment.s
<lupine_85> surgy: 20,000 software packages not enough?!
<surgy> deeo: i agree its not custome
<deeo> you can write your office docs in any of about as many word processors.
<surgy> lupine_85: no frostwire.....
<deeo> you can instant message with as many IM programs.
<lupine_85> only in linux could you get a gem like kteatime
<deeo> hell have you seen how many IRC clients there are for linux?
<lupine_85> lupine_85: no, but there is a .deb on t'internet for it
<lupine_85> erm, surgy, rather
<surgy> deeo: lol irc is great
<deeo> media players, browsers, syncing daemons, terminals
<deeo> toys
<deeo> games
<aseigo> you're both right.
<lupine_85> and you could always submit that .deb to universe or multiverse yourselv
<deeo> development tools, including compilers and IDEs..
<aseigo> there's a stupid number of great apps available.
<aseigo> there's also a number of application gaps.
<deeo> point is you don't know 99% of those programs
<lupine_85> Linux *is* about doing it yourself. IF you prefer to be spoonfed, windows is for you
<aseigo> the former grows, the latter shrinks, but we still have a ways to go =)
<deeo> and to do that you'd need to use them AND become familiar with them
<aseigo> and yes, a lot of people don't know what all we have.
<surgy> lupine_85 i know, but say there wasnt. say i wanted to use a program that is propreitary to windows, that has not yet been ported to linux, yes there is wine and cedega(which are both pains) but what is the real value of those two?
<deeo> i haven't used about 85% of them, personally, and i've used linux solely since redrat 5.2
<DaSkreech> deeo: You have 20 Desktop Environments?
<aseigo> lupine_85: i dunno about that. i think "spoonfeeding" should be an option. though that should also turn on the "limited community support" feature too ;)
<deeo> DaSkreech: not all at once
<lupine_85> the real value? A few hundred thousand man-hours of work?
<lupine_85> (probably more!)
<deeo> i have 4 virtual desktops though
<DaSkreech> deeo: gimmie the list of those Desktop Environments :)
<surgy> lupine_85: and in the end it cannot play empire earth........
<chx> wow
<aseigo> surgy: the solution is to get more developers targetting kde and linux. in particular by encouraging writing cross platform software (windows -> linux being more important than linux -> windows)
<deeo> DaSkreech: adept search it
<chx> this channel has the most patient chanelops i ever saw
<aseigo> surgy: this is why we are porting kde4's libs to win32 and why trolltech gpl'd qt on windows
<deeo> kde, gnome, xfce, windowmaker, icewm, twm, ratpoison, etc etc
<surgy> aseigo: but how long has that been tried? the comercial market advantage of supporting linux doesnt exsist.
* aseigo notes the first three are DE's, the rest are WM's
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Though honestly having 2,000 text editorsshouldn't count
* deeo points out that a WM is a DE in itself
<aseigo> deeo: no, it's not actually
<deeo> how not
<aseigo> deeo: a desktop environment provides both application integration as well as desktop, panel and other accoutrements
<chx> a DE typically consists of a window manager (such as Metacity or KWin), a file manager (such as Konqueror or Nautilus), a set of themes, and programs and libraries for managing the desktop.
<surgy> ok someone wanna prove me wrong?
<DaSkreech> surgy: Me meme
<surgy> prove me wrong i have a few hours to invest
<aseigo> deeo: windowmaker and blackbox+bbtools come close in many ways, but aren't DEs
<deeo> aseigo: to what degree, at what point does it become legally a DE
<DaSkreech> surgy: What's up?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: ha. yeah, indeed. that's why i try and speak of application categories and gaps rather than # of apps
<surgy> help me set up wine in such a way that a 12 year old rts game can be played and then send it to me, the game is empire earth.
<surgy> if you can do that then i will retract all my banters of windows being superior.
<deeo> surgy: what'll you pay for that?
<aseigo> surgy: i think there's two things to that ... one is that there are 10s of thousands of developers who stay on windows. many of those could become open source developers if they had decent tools on their platform with which to do so
<copter> hi all
<surgy> i will even give you full access of my hardware if you wish
<deeo> surgy: i could use a little extra cash.
<deeo> surgy: no no, a la win32, you have to buy that.
<aseigo> surgy: the second is that we're slowly breaking the commercial barrier. sometimes things take time; stopping because it doesn't happen right away can be a bad strategy.
<deeo> :/
<aseigo> surgy: i mean, if what we're doing is just -wrong- then we could wait forever. the question is: what do we -actually- need to do?
<surgy> aseigo: why not do both strategys?
<aseigo> surgy: and i think the answer is that we need more userbase to be attractive to more commercial entities
<chx> there is a problem with the "we need"
<DaSkreech> surgy: Good god. EE is 12 years old?
<aseigo> but when google releases google earth; skype releases on linux; etc... these are nice signs
* DaSkreech gets out his walker
<chx> this assumes that somehow we want people to use Linux
<surgy> deeo: i want someone to prove it can be done with open source software IE: wine, and you asking for moeny to do it proves my point further that open source cant compete with good old cash.
<BluesKaj> there both strategies...mandriva and novell are "commercial entities"
<chx> I never wanted to convince my fellows that they should use anything
<surgy> daskreech lol
<aseigo> surgy: so... every year our user base grows ... that much is true. and with that comes more open source and proprietary apps. which helps expand our user base. goto 10. ;)
<lupine_85> Surgy: if it's 12 years old then I think you might have more luck with dosemu!
<surgy> daskreech i might be wrong didnt it come out in 94 or 95 though lol?
<aseigo> chx: correct. and many of us do.
<chx> I just make myself an example and if anyone follows me, good, if not, so be it.
<stephan2501> Nelja
<chx> this is so with Drupal, Opera and Linux
<chx> I have long given up convincing anyone
<DaSkreech> surgy: BTW I think there is a walkthrough on EE on the wine site
<aseigo> chx: which is great =) i wouldn't want you to change that way of going about things. likewise i am taking a separate path.
<BluesKaj> so be it? ...ya sound like some religious promoter
<surgy> aseigo: but can you atribute all of that to the comunity growing or is some of that growth the simple growth in the use of computers?
<nelja> Solnyschko! ich schreibe an dich in deinem Fenster oder auf deinen Namen. Kannst du das sehrn?
<deeo> surgy: fine, i accept it.  can't compete.  if i can charge for it, i will.
<surgy> daskreech: they say it runs like garbage on the wine site
<aseigo> chx: i think there is a real difference between trying to "sell" people on it and growing the ecosystem
<stephan2501> Ne, kann ich nicht, ich versuche dasselbe zu Dir.
<chx> BluesKaj: rather I speak like someone who has a very limited selection of English phrases
<surgy> deeo: then why do you support the community?
<deeo> surgy: because i wanna
<surgy> lol
<deeo> and they're good to me
<aseigo> chx: i believe the latter naturally creates a greater userbase, more applications and generally more clout for us (which is important when it comes to standards bodies, for instance, which in turn is critical in ensuring we don't get locked out of things)
<deeo> and i appreciate the work and want to help make it better
<surgy> i want to support it to be free and i want it to be common beleafe that all software should be free
<deeo> why is linux MY os?  because it does everything I need and more, faster, stabler, and cheaper than win32.
<copter> sorry for interuption guys but i have a small problem. can anyone help me?
<deeo> safer, too.
<BluesKaj> ok chx
<lupine_85> copter: sure
<aseigo> surgy: are you asking if the user base is growing at the same pace as the general desktop market? e.g. is the market share is remaining the same but the numbers are growing?
<lupine_85> well, we can try ;)
<deeo> copter: don't ask to ask
<chx> copter: no, there is no living soul who could help you, you are beyond salvation. and what's your question, anyways? :)
<DaSkreech> surgy: check the cedega site
<enzo_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> copter, ask away , some will be glad to help if he/she can
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<onkeltuca> hi folks. my amarok doesnt play anythio
<onkeltuca> anything
<onkeltuca> but i have sound...
<surgy> aseigo: im asking if you atribute the linux comunities growth on linux developement or on market growth? becuase all os markets are swelling not just linux
<chx> how does it not play
<nelja> Igelchen, ich kann alles sehen und lesen, was du an mich schreibst.
<lupine_85> installed libxome-extracodecs ?
<aseigo> onkeltuca: have you tried an ogg or just mp3s?
<DaSkreech> copter: speak!
<lupine_85> erm, libxine
<Vegeta^> At http://localhost:631/ when I want to add printer, it asks for User Name and Password, but what is the username and password? It's not te root username and root passowrd, because that doesn't work.
<chx> if started from konsole, do you see error messages etc.
<onkeltuca> just mp3s
<copter> ok, thnx. ive just ssh'ed to some other computer and ive found there that ive forgot to logout (yes, i know... im dumb :/). the question is - can i logout remotely now?
<DaSkreech> onkeltuca: !mp3
<aseigo> surgy: right.. so is the actual -market share- growing rather than simply maintaining in a growing market ... that is a very hard question to answer given our lack of solid, stable numbers
<DaSkreech> !de > nelja
<lupine_85> yep, install libxine-extracodecs and all your mp3s will work again
<nelja> Wo dort, in deiser doofer Englischer Version? Alle beschimpfen mich wieder.
<onkeltuca> ??
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Lazy butt get up!
<aseigo> surgy: what is interesting is that our user base numbers are not growing uniformly. e.g. there are markets where we are seeing near zero growth, which is to be expected given our specific feature profile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Lazy butt get up! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> nelja: Try #kubuntu-de
<aseigo> surgy: whilst in other markets we're growing rather quickly it seems
<DaSkreech> onkeltuca: do you have multiverse?
<aseigo> surgy: that's not what one would expect to see if we were simply following market growth ... if we were, growth would be fairly flat across all segments
<surgy> aseigo: so therefore you cant really know if your comunity is growing or has stabilized, nor can you know whether your strategy of having the software developers comit to porting there software for you is going to help or has helped
<surgy> aseigo, true
<aseigo> surgy: additionally, we're growing much faster than the pc market is. but that's not exactly hard to do when you have small numbers
<surgy> daskreech you wanted me to check the cedega site?
<onkeltuca> ive the standard amarok...but think i have mutliverse repositories
<DaSkreech> yeah
<aseigo> surgy: i did some extrapolation based on some numbers that were published this year and figure that we're doing at least 1.8 million new paid for installations of kde a year
<DaSkreech> They have a better game-runing-situation
<aseigo> surgy: we've probably only sustained that level of growth for at most 2 years, however
<surgy> aseigo, also the linux comunity may be growing fast but you cant tell how fast untill you have cought up with competitiors, have you done that?
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Paid?
<copter> so, is it possible?
<echo1> Does anyone have any tips on managing two network cards in one machine?  I have my built in IPW2200 and a seperate PCMCIA card.  They both function but when I plug in my PCMCIA card the computer has a tendancy to drop the connection/mess it up.  Its a problem because I'm at school and we have HTTP login
<surgy> daskreech cedega doesnt support EE either :)
<aseigo> surgy: in any case, it will be very interesting to see what happens with growth over the next 2-3 to see if it levels off (post-small-market effect) or if it continues to grow at the same visible rates (hot-technology effect)
<aseigo> DaSkreech: yes. as in "they paid to get kde"
<aseigo> DaSkreech: the #s i used were based on paid units from two rather largish regional projects that sell into retail channels
<surgy> aseigo: but without the venders i dont see it happening, is the end user growth or vender/market growth?
<onkeltuca> do i need extra plug ins for mp3?
<surgy> this*
<aseigo> copter: logged into a kde session, or a terminal session, or?
<copter> terminal
<DaSkreech> onkeltuca: Yes
<DaSkreech> Libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> Look for it in adept
<onkeltuca> allright
<onkeltuca> thx
<aseigo> copter: via ssh then?
<copter> nope, tty1
<surgy> daskreech: you think you could prove me wrong? think you could make EE work?
<surgy> the reason why im using EE as an example is becuase aparently it hits almost ever weak point the xwine and wine wrappers have
<copter> aseigo: i logged now again by ssh from another computer and i want to remotely kill that previous tty session
<DaSkreech> surgy: I've not looked at it but I think that the #winehq might have some quicker results
<aseigo> copter: ps aux | grep tty
<surgy> ok
<aseigo> copter: find the process that is the shell for that tty and then killl it
<surgy> oh i had a question too before i leave
<surgy> will blender I386 work on my kubuntu64 install?
<aseigo> copter: the process is probably bash, btw
<DaSkreech> surgy: or #cedega of course :)
<aseigo> surgy: it's happening w/out the vendors now.
<surgy> daskreech: of course :)
<copter> aseigo: can see only root processes and my grep tty from now
<surgy> aseigo: nice i will have to sit back and wait
<aseigo> surgy: vendors are slowly coming around to the platform. our user base continues to grow... we slowly reach the tipping point for them. same thing happened with the linux server
<heix_> hi
<surgy> didnt ibm have linux comercials about 3 or 4 years ago?
<DaSkreech> surgy: No You need to whine in their direction :)
<surgy> what happened to their support?
<heix_> give me please some good sources.list please
<aseigo> surgy: sadly for the vendors, the longer they wait the more open source apps that kill their opportunities get written... pdf viewers and distillers being a classic example
<aseigo> surgy: yes.. ibm is rather focussed on the server still.. trying to make the desktop go, but they are an enterprise company and the only segment we show poorer in than the enterprise is the "average knowledge home user"
<surgy> aseigo: maybe "catylist" will be next out the door
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Adobe never cared about PDF viewers on anythign but Windows :)
<heix_> some good sources.list please
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> There you go
<DaSkreech> aseigo: What's the push behind novell and desktop?
<dhq> how do i reconfigure grub
<surgy> aseigo: can you answer my question about blender i386 being compatible with my 64bit os please?
<halfbloodprince> once Adobe releases it's software for linux, it'll be good bye windows
<aseigo> DaSkreech: sorry, don't understand the question exactly. are you asking what are they hoping to achieve? or what is their strategy? or how many resources are they putting into it?
<DaSkreech> surgy: I'd say it should be
<deeo> surgy: why not run the 64bit binary
<aseigo> surgy: no idea =) though 32 bit apps run just fine on mixed 32/64bit OSes, such as linux on amd64
<DaSkreech> why don't you geta 64 bit?
<surgy> daskreech: ok good i will try it after i kill my self with wine :)
<surgy> deeo: there is a 64bit bin?
<DaSkreech> surgy: Might want to try cedega first since it's the main focus
<deeo> surgy: when running 64bit kubuntu, all software in adept is 64 bit.
<BluesKaj> halfbloodprince, what makes you come that conclusion ?
<DaSkreech> you can pull the CVS for free I thnk
<deeo> surgy: if you can find it there (and blender is there) it IS 64bit.
<aseigo> halfbloodprince: either that or adobe will miss the window ... krita, inkscape and scribus are all turning into serious contenders
<dhq> DaSkreech: how do i reconfigure grub
<dhq> DaSkreech: is there lilo for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'm sure
<surgy> daskreech: im stll waiting on my new visa in the mail my old on exspired, so i cant get it for 4 more days at least
<DaSkreech> dhq: You just missed the big grub explanation
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> There you go
<halfbloodprince> aseigo: yeah, gimp and inkscape are excellent programs, and i'm just as comfortable using them as i am photoshop or illustrator... thing is, the problem for me happens when i'm collaborating with other designers who use windows.. the file types are not compatible
<copter> aseigo: any other ideas?
<aseigo> halfbloodprince: note that i didn't say "gimp" ;)
<DaSkreech> surgy: You can grab it for free
<surgy> daskreech "you can pull the cvs for free i think" care to elaborate?
<surgy> source though right?
<DaSkreech> halfbloodprince: We need a OpenArtDocuemnt :)
<deeo> c'mon admit that's cool
<aseigo> halfbloodprince: i've lost faith in gimp becoming what we need to topple photoshop. it can take out paintshoppro. i think krita is a much more realistic contender for the photoshop throne
<DaSkreech> surgy: Yup
<halfbloodprince> aseigo: yeah.. heh.. noted.. i'm just saying.. until there is some program which can save a file as PSD properly, then i will be happy
<surgy> i hate compiling more than sawing at my foot with a hack saw
<deeo> surgy: 99% 64-bit coverage in linux
<deeo> sexy
<DaSkreech> aseigo: based on what?
<aseigo> copter: hm.. ok, just do this then: ps aux | grep bash
<aseigo> copter: assuming bash is your login
<aseigo> DaSkreech: based on the following:
<aseigo> a) it has a more photoshoppy interface
<copter> aseigo: yes, checking that...
<DaSkreech> surgy: can't kill you to ask them in the channel in any case
<halfbloodprince> holy crap.. krita has cmyk support? awesome
<aseigo> b) it was designed to support things like multiple colours spaces -from the beginning-, so we have proper colour spaces as req'd for professional editting in krita while they still don't exist in gimp
<copter> aseigo: nothing there, only pts logins
<aseigo> copter: can you pastebin the output of `ps aux` and i can look at it?
<aseigo> c) it's developing at a stupid clip ... things like the clone + perspective video released recently just blow my mind
<halfbloodprince> aseigo: is there any way to convert photoshop brushes into the krita brush format? just like you get scripts to convert photoshop brushes to gimp brushes
<aseigo> ah, another example for (b) are "filter layers" which are layers that contain a filter... which then updates in real time as you change the layer it's actually applied to
<aseigo> copter: ok, that's -like- pastebin, but not really. pastebin.com in future =)
<surgy> ok so i open adept(sudo adept) and search "wine" lol come up with libwine but not the actual program for wine
<DaSkreech> It's there
<DaSkreech> me thinks you don't have universe or multiverse
<surgy> then why didnt search pick it up?
<copter> aseigo: sorry, not using irc often
<aseigo> halfbloodprince: not at this point, no. i expect such conversion tools to arrive once krita becomes more mature. apps tend to develop to maturity first and then get compatibility features.
<surgy> daskreech i un commented them both
<DaSkreech> And did a fetch updates?
<halfbloodprince> hmm.. okay.. certainly looks promising, though
<halfbloodprince> brb
* DaSkreech puts 5$ on the surgy having multiverse in dapper-backports
<aseigo> ditto for illustrator and inkscape
<surgy> daskreech walk me through it again? just to make sure?
<MetaMorfoziS> can i s et the X default background?
<MetaMorfoziS> that is interferes my monitor
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space -> adept
<surgy> daksreech: your above surgys little newbie head lol
<ugo> CIAO
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Any heads up On Multi user editing in kate?
<ugo> qualche italiano?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> surgy: Adept menu _> Manage repos
<surgy> daskreech what is the directory that the sources.list is in by defualt?
<ugo> grazie
<osiris>  /etc/apt
<surgy> gotcha
<surgy> ok which lines should be uncommented? im just dopuble checking
<surgy> yeah it says uncoment the following two lines to add software form 'backports'
<osiris> what ever repo's you want
<osiris> i got lots uncommented, plus a few added from other sites
<surgy> they dont have #
<surgy> but they are light grey
<osiris> pastebin the file
<surgy> i cant pastbin or even copy from adept/manage repos
<osiris> no, from the sources.list finle
<osiris> file
<surgy> if you whould kindly give me the defualt directory
<BluesKaj> use yer text editor
<surgy> i whould if i had the directory
<osiris>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<surgy> ok kewl
<surgy> ok fixed
<surgy> opened the backports still no wine
<surgy> and i fetched updates
<lupine_85> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lupine_85> !iinfo wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iinfo wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<lupine_85> fuzzy fingers today :)
<surgy> lupine_85 i allready knew there website and what it is, but you see its not in my repos, so how am i supposed to get it!!!
<lupine_85> that's the point - it is in the repos
<surgy> not mine
<lupine_85> just add universe to your list of repos
<surgy> umm
<osiris> surgy, i have a seperate wine repo in my sources.list file
<lupine_85> unless you're not using (K)Ubuntu, it's in there
<osiris> i think it is the official wine repo off the wine site.
* lupine_85 has that one too
<DaSkreech> surgy: Look for the http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe line
<dusty_> Hey guys I am running kubuntu, and whenever i have my speakers switched on and im typing in the console of KDE, and like a system sound is started, it repeats itself and keeps on going sounds awfull (sound is really messy) i can play music fine.. any ideas?
<pussfeller> do the voice activated commands in kcmshell really work
<DaSkreech> surgy: make sure that's not commented out
<lupine_85> dusty_: I would disable arts (it's disabled now!) but that's only a workaround really
<dusty_> ok
<dusty_> how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, is commented mean # in front ?
<dusty_> Also what would I use as an alternative?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Right that would be commented out
<lupine_85> Just System Settings->Multimedia (I think), and untick the "Enable the sound server" box
<lupine_85> you don't actually need an alternative - it just sits on top of ALSA
<lupine_85> (so you can continue to use ALSA everywhere :) )
<surgy> osirus i pasted my sources.list for ya
<lupine_85> most things will autodetect
<david_> salut
<david_> hi
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, ?..confusing answer
<surgy> osirus you get that?
<lupine_85> # is a comment
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yes :)
<BluesKaj> why do they comment anyway if it impedes the upgrade of fetching of wanted files
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Some of it is legal
<surgy> umm?
<surgy> osirus?
<surgy> osiris?
<osiris> yes ?
<surgy> did you get that pm?
<osiris> ah yes.  my mistake
<surgy> np
<ryan_> anyone know a good avi converter
<surgy> any comments on that one?
<coffee> hi all :)
<osiris> other than its only part of the whole file ?
<surgy> osiris: i opened it in oppen office writer and thats a complete paste
<osiris> one moment
<osiris> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uDntc777.nln.html
<osiris> surgy, that one is mine
<osiris> there are a few cumstom things in there that might not be stable on your system, so i advise against just trying to use that list
<surgy> osiris lol i whouldnt dare, pmed you
<osiris> i'm not upset, but just for future reference, it's not polite to pm people without asking.  just a note
<surgy> osiris i know sorry about that
<osiris> just trying to save you future grief
<surgy> but anyways my sources.list is way shorter than yours
<surgy> osiris yeah
<surgy> apreciate it
<surgy> why is my sources.list so short ?
<NthDegree> surgy: it only needs the lines starting with deb or deb-src
<osiris> probably cause you never added any new sources to it, other than the default
<NthDegree> all the lines with # at the begining are comments
<surgy> nthdegree: yeah but compared with osiris's mine is incredibly short and i still cant get wine to show up in adept, and i know its there.....
<surgy> osiris: lol duh....
<NthDegree> wine isn't in the ubuntu repos is it?
<supernix>  /uptime
<supernix> Uptime: 12 days, 12 hours and 59 minutes
<NthDegree> you need to go on winehq.org
<surgy> ok whats the wine repo?
<NthDegree> and add their repo
<NthDegree> surgy, go look it up
<surgy> will do
<NthDegree> it's on winehq.org
<osiris> surgy, you can grab the repos from my list that you want to use.  get the wine one, and you should be done
<grizzly> possible to write a script to hibernate without entering a password?
<grizzly> like currently to hibernate I first have to type "sudo hibernate" ; then password.
<surgy> thnx osiris
<grizzly> or atleast something(probably with kdialog) to prompt for a password
<fdoving> grizzly: you can use 'kdesu' instead of sudo to prompt for password.
<surgy> osisir what about doomsday games? will that one work out good?
<Pointblank> hey all
<grizzly> fdoving: hey thanks, that worked!
<Pointblank> how do edit the kmenu, like remove programs from it?
<osiris> surgy, you can try it, but i think i commented it out, cause the repo was offline
<fdoving> Pointblank: rightclick on the kmenu icon and edit.
<DaSkreech> NthDegree: It is in the repos
<DaSkreech> an old version though
* halfbloodprince is back
<Pointblank> haha yeh it was locked so that menu didnt come up
<surgy> osiris did you coment the wine repo?
<osiris> yes
<osiris> same situation i believe
<DaSkreech> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<DaSkreech> surgy: use that line
<surgy> ok thnx
<surgy> and then apt-get update and i should be good right?
<osiris> apt-get update && suod apt-install wine
<osiris> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<surgy> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<surgy>   404 Not Found
<surgy> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BluesKaj> I get a whole lot of errors when updating the sources list in the cmd line ...to do with GPG errors like this: W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<DaSkreech> can You ping it?
<DaSkreech> Ahh you may need a key
<surgy> still no wine
<surgy> wtf....
<osiris> surgy, i just pm'ed a paste directly from wine's website
<surgy> ok
<BluesKaj> where  DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Those came with kubuntu by default?
<BluesKaj> i got those from source - o matic
<DaSkreech> osiris: Should have asked him first :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: They have the key on the sourceomatic site
<osiris> lol.
<BluesKaj> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<BluesKaj>       gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<DaSkreech> Yup
<fat_tuesday> hi y'all
<DaSkreech> Hello
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, where do i add the receive key lines ...not working , still getting the same errors ?
<DaSkreech> Well I think that you need to have a URL or a Key there
<Pointblank> is aegis virus scanner any good?
<DaSkreech>  The source-o-matic gives you an URL or a Public key?
<BluesKaj> neither, just the cmnds i listed
<DaSkreech> KEY is not the word KEY
<DaSkreech> surgy: have you ttried?
<surgy> ?
<DaSkreech> ping the winebudget url
<ejder_> hi
<ejder_> is there any problems with ubuntu.org?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: the gpg key is beneath each repos
<phoenix_036> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  <--- that does not work in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Should
<phoenix_036> didnt the two times I tried it >< worked when I was on the original Ubuntu dist. tho
<DaSkreech> without gedit of course :)
<phoenix_036> well what can i write instead? Im a complete newbie
<DaSkreech> kdesu kate
<BluesKaj> phoenix_036, have you tried , system settings/hardware/display/admin mode/hardware/configure ,then in the dropdown list you'll see the drivers choose "fglrx" ATI Radeon
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<halfbloodprince> yay by this time tomorrow i should be on linux
<DaSkreech> Downloading Linux on a 56k? :-)
<fat_tuesday> does anyone know how i can get a persistant home in dapper?
<devian> hi
<lupine_85> fat_tuesday: the livecd?
<halfbloodprince> 64k :p
<Kr4t05> Blah...
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: is that ISDN?
<fat_tuesday> lupine_58 - yep
<lupine_85> over here, it's overpriced :(
<fat_tuesday> oops, 85
<lupine_85> mmm, I'm not that old ;)
<devian> is this the channel for ultra noobs?
<fat_tuesday> heh
<Kr4t05> !noob > devian
<lupine_85> about all you can do really is create a /home on a USB key and mount that on boot
<DaSkreech> devian: Yes
<Kr4t05> ;)
<devian> cause i have some noobistic questions
<aseigo> devian: no, only 3rd level noobs
<DaSkreech> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<DaSkreech> !n00b
<lupine_85> hmm. how about n00b ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n00b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> lol
<aseigo> boob?
<DaSkreech> hahahaha
<DaSkreech> I win
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: cable internet
<devian> hah
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<devian> k
<devian> i just loaded kubuntu...   how do i set up root?
<lupine_85> I have ADSL instead  :)
<halfbloodprince> ah
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fat_tuesday> thx lupine - i'll give it a try
<lupine_85> devian: usually you don't need to - use sudo (console) or kdesu (GUI) on a per-app basis
<DaSkreech> devian: read thatpage
<mrj> hi people
<mrj> i have downlaoded the linux kernel source
<devian> k...  reading....   brbr
<mrj> but i now need the linux kernel headers
<mrj> where can i find them
<lupine_85> if you want a root account, just set the password - sudo passwd
<lupine_85> it's useful in case you break sudo, if nothing else
<halfbloodprince> is there any place where i can see a jpg/png of the kubuntu cd cover?
<lupine_85> package linux-header-`uname -r`
<mrj> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<devian> thx lupine
<mrj> aber apt-get shows only old kernels
<mrj> i need 2.6.17.13
<mrj> and with apt-get i can get only 2.6.15.26
<lupine_85> mrj: won't happen. Use your kernel source tree directly
<mrj> what do you mean
<mrj> what should i use
<mrj> waht won't happen ?
<mrj> lupine_85:
<mrj> lupine_85: how ... directly ?
<lupine_85> when it asks for kernel headers, enter the path to the kernel sources you used to make your custom kernel
<lupine_85> where did you store your kernel sources?
<mrj> in /usr/src/
<lupine_85> ubuntu can't package every possible configuration permutation for you
<lupine_85> you unpacked the source to build your kernel, so you should know where you unpacked it to
<mrj> yes
<mrj> in /usr/src/
<lupine_85> that's what you use then
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: all I can find is a picture of kubuntu 5.10 cd cover
<lupine_85> http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-07-12-paul-kubuntu.jpg :)
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: i'm on google image search.. found a few..
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<halfbloodprince> :)
<mrj> lupine_85: what about my kernel headers
<lupine_85> mrj: I just explained it to you
<mrj> lupine_85: i ve idownloaded the linux kernel source from kernel.org and unpacked it in /usr/src
<lupine_85> TBH if you don't know the answer yourself, you should just stick to the default kernel
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: What would Jesus Download?
<aseigo> porn
<lupine_85> hardcore porn, persumably
<lupine_85> snap
<lupine_85> ;)
<aseigo> and mp3s and movies.
<lupine_85> probably be a big fan of Dogma
<aseigo> jesus would turn dialup into broadband
<mrj> lupine_85: and what ws the explanation
<BluesKaj> it would be greek to jesus
<aseigo> and always have more seeders than leachers on his torrents
<lupine_85> [21:12]  <lupine_85> that's what you use then
<mrj> lupine_85: could you be more detailed please
<mrj> i did not catch it
<BluesKaj> Jesus would turn Bill Gates to open source
<lupine_85> your kernel headers directory is the same as your kernel source directory
<mrj> ah
<mrj> you mean they are included ?
<mrj> in the downloaded kernel source ?
<lupine_85> no, they are the same thing
<mrj> ah
<mrj> am i stupid
<mrj> :)
<lupine_85> headers are a pared down version of the sources :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Giving IS better than recieving
<mrj> that's why i could not find them on the web :)
<mrj> i ve be able only to find the sources
<mrj> :)
<mrj> i was able*
<BluesKaj> exactly DaSkreech :)
<mrj> lupine_85: then why am i becoming an strange error when i type make menuconfig
<mrj> mrj@HPnx6325:/usr/src/linux-2.6.17.13$ sudo make menuconfig
<mrj>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<mrj> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<mrj> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:106:22: error: sys/stat.h: No such file or directory
<mrj> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:22: error: sys/mman.h: No such file or directory
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<devian> ok...  i've used sudo before....  what i'm trying to do is mount a hard drive
<BluesKaj> then Bill would give ALL his money away and make windows source code available for free so windows could be fixed properly
<lupine_85> presumably, your kernel source directory is broken
<mrj> lupine_85:  i got it i will use pastebin in the future
<lupine_85> or you could try without the sudo
<grizzly> Anyone installed submount here?
<devian> lupine:   ok...  i've used sudo before....  what i'm trying to do is mount a hard drive
<lupine_85> is it in your fstab?
<devian> what and where is fstab?
<lupine_85>  /etc/fstab
<devian> k
<lupine_85> it lets you specify various options for your mountable devices
<lupine_85> if it's just a one-off, you can specify it all on the command line
<devian> not there
<lupine_85> if /etc/fstab doesn't exist, then you're in bigger trouble than you know
<devian> i'm trying to look at my xp hard drive
<lupine_85> it's created by the installer
<lupine_85> ntfs?
<DaSkreech> devian: Check in /media
<DaSkreech> Sometimes it automounts :)
<devian> k
<devian> lupine the folder exists,  but that drive i'm interested in mouniting is not there
<lupine_85> ok, so sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<devicefile> /media/<mountpoint>
<Alextremo> devian: Alt+space bar.....and write fstab
<devian> katapult ?  ok i did it
<Alextremo> what did you want mount ?
<devian> my xp hard drive
<devian> my error is     mount cant find device in fstab or media    'or somethig like that
<surgy> well i have some good news and i have some bad news
<surgy> and i have some horrible news
<surgy> good news, i got cedega
<surgy> bad news it wont work
<surgy> horrible news i have to downgrade to i386 :(
<surgy> seeya in about 3 hours when its done
<surgy> bye bye
<surgy> oh and i have to go with gnome.....
<surgy> IKKKKK!
<surgy> ick
<surgy> but whateva
<surgy> seeya
<devian> anyone know of a voice chat channel for beginner ubuntu help?
<jason-hoss> Not that I am aware of devian
<devian> ok
<Kr4t05> *sigh*
<jason-hoss> What kind of help are you looking for Devian
<red> can anyone recomend a good karamba that especially shows temp
<lupine_85_xp> wow, vmware is impressive :)
<lupine_85> hehe
<red> i want one with the same features that nhc for windows has
<red> notebook hardware control
<devian> jason-hoss  i've been fooling around with ubuntu, now i'm tring out kubuntu...   i thought it would be easier, but some things are done differently
<devian> so it's confusing
<devian> i'm a long time windows user and i'm trying to make the jump to linux
<VenomousGecko> Yes...Kubuntu uses the same underlying packages, but the interface is different
<devian> so there's tons o things that i'm used to being able to do that i need to relearn on linux distros\
<devian> right the interface...
<VenomousGecko> How long have you been using Linux?
<devian> like i' m  trying to hook up my hard drives so i can see them
<elia_> somebody help to configure a printer
<VenomousGecko> Okay...external or internal HD?
<elia_> help me
<devian> i'm trying to configure the update manager so i can see stuff lilke vmware
<elia_> my system preference does not work
<devian> internal;
<VenomousGecko> What is the filesystem you are using on the internal HD's?
<devian> it's not listed in fstab
<VenomousGecko> Windows (NTFS or FAT?)
<devian> ext3
<devian> oh
<devian>  ntfs
<VenomousGecko> Okay...so you installed Kubuntu on one HD with fs ext3, right?
<devian> i'm using the icon so i can see mouinted/unmounted hdd
<VenomousGecko> ...and you want to put a drive in your machine that you are using/used for windows, right?
<devian> no, kubunt is sharing a hd with ubuntu...   my xp hd is a seperate one
<VenomousGecko> Okay..but the drive you cannot see in Kubuntu is NTFS right?
<grizzly> getting a lil make error when compiling submount : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23164 - any solutions plz
<devian> yes ntfs
<VenomousGecko> Okay, what does your NTFS file look like?
<VenomousGecko> Not NTFS
<VenomousGecko> sorry...
<devian> np
<VenomousGecko> "/etc/fstab"
<devian> it's not listed in there
<VenomousGecko> My mind is elsewhere :P
<devian> np  lol;
<VenomousGecko> Okay...do you know how to add it in there?
<devian> please tell me
<grizzly> my kernel is suspend2 patched one btw, cld that make a difference?
<VenomousGecko> you want to type the following in one line
<VenomousGecko> "/dev/hdx /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0"
<elia_> kubuntu
<devian> type where?
<VenomousGecko> where x in dev\/hdx is the hd partition number
<VenomousGecko> in "/etc/fstab"
<devian> am i using a command console?
<devian> that's what i
<devian> mean
<VenomousGecko> are you familiar with the editor vi?
<devian> i'm a little lost
<devian> i've heard mention\
<devian> never used it
<VenomousGecko> Okay...we will stay away from it then because that is going to be another thing that takes time to learn
<devian> k
<VenomousGecko> It is a app from the old UNIX days that many people using kubuntu are not familiar with
<VenomousGecko> What text editor are you used to?
<devian> ya ok
<VenomousGecko> Maybe kate or kedit?
<devian> in linux?  none really
<devian> i mean i'll try anything
<devian> what do you suggest?
<VenomousGecko> okay, open konsole and type kate
<lupine_85> nano is an easy-to-use console editor
<VenomousGecko> if your system does not have that, then type kedit
<devian> i have it
<VenomousGecko> lupine, he is from the Windows camp and might not be used to console based text editors
<VenomousGecko> you have kate?
<red> im using a karamba, everything works except for the section that is supposed to show temperatures, how do i get that to work
<devian> ok i have bothe nano and kate
<devian> either is fine with me\
<VenomousGecko> Okay...for now use kate
<devian> k
<VenomousGecko> so at the command prompt type sudo kate "/etc/fstab" without the quotes
<devian> done
<VenomousGecko> Okay, at the bottom of the file add what I said above
<VenomousGecko>  "/dev/hdx /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0"
<VenomousGecko> but you must create the directory /mnt/windows before you attempt to mount this file system
<VenomousGecko> you can create whatever you want and mount it there, i just chose /mnt/windows
<VenomousGecko> feel free to mount anywhere you want however
<devian> i don't understand what the next step is
<VenomousGecko> So you see the file in kate right
<devian> at the bottom of what file?
<devian> hmmm
<VenomousGecko> and it has information in it like /dev/hd0 / ext3.....
<VenomousGecko> looks something like this....
<VenomousGecko> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<VenomousGecko> #
<VenomousGecko> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<VenomousGecko> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<VenomousGecko> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<devian> i'm sorry , i don't see a file...   are just trying to navigate to the fstab foler?
<VenomousGecko> Okay...were you in console when you launched kate?
<VenomousGecko> or did you pick it from the K menu?
<devian> consloe
<VenomousGecko> so did you type ....... $ sudo kate /etc/fstab   ?
<devian> yes
<VenomousGecko> do you see a file loaded into kate
<VenomousGecko> should start with # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<devian> ok  i have it now
<devian> ty
<red> my cynapses karamba doesnt display any temperatures, how do i fix this
<VenomousGecko> Okay....add that line at the bottom
<VenomousGecko> "/dev/hdx /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0"
<VenomousGecko> you will have to change hdx to whatever your hard drive is at on the system
<VenomousGecko> such as /dev/hdb1
<devian> ok i add the line  /dev/hdx /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<VenomousGecko> did you use hdx?
<devian> now i have to create /mnt/windows?
<lupine_85> change the hdx to something appropriate, and the second 0 to a 1
<devian> oops
<VenomousGecko> You cannot use that.....x...is a variable
<VenomousGecko> for example...the first hard drive on my system is hda
<VenomousGecko> and the first partition is 0
<devian> i believe it's hdc1
<devian> for me
<VenomousGecko> so linux refers to HD partitions by using this nomenclature..../dev/hda0
<VenomousGecko> Okay...
<VenomousGecko> so it should read /dev/hdc1
<devian> ok so now i have to create a /mt/windows directory>
<VenomousGecko> actually for my example 0=1
<VenomousGecko> sorry
<VenomousGecko> yes
<VenomousGecko> so type sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<devian> in console?
<VenomousGecko> yes please
<devian> done
<VenomousGecko> okay...now just type..in the console.... $ sudo mount /mnt/windows
<VenomousGecko> if you receive the prompt back...all is well
<VenomousGecko> if you dont...there is a problem and paste the error in here please
<squirelribby> does anyone know why I can't receive files in Gaim?  I can send just fine....
<devian> warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<devian> got an warning:     warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<VenomousGecko> okay...open the file back up with sudo kate /etc/fstab
<devian> it's open
<lupine_85> warnings are ok, but better add it anyway
<VenomousGecko> and then at the end of the last line hit enter
<VenomousGecko> then you will not see it next time
<devian> omg   ok   lol
<VenomousGecko> regardless, you should be able to go to /mnt/windows and you will see your files....
<devian> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<devian> mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<Admiral_Chicago> VenomousGecko, no
<devian> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc1 is already mounted on /mnt/window
<Admiral_Chicago> bad VenomousGecko
<VenomousGecko> What?
<Admiral_Chicago> open it with kdesu kate in the run command
<VenomousGecko> why bad gecko
<obf213> hey i have a log off anomaly
<VenomousGecko> 6 of one, half dozen of the other....just another way to do it is all
<lupine_85> it mounted the first time round
<VenomousGecko> it should already be mounted devian
<devian> it looks like it
<devian> ok
<lupine_85> warning != error :)
<VenomousGecko> Can you see your files
<devian> lemme try to view
<VenomousGecko> just use konqueror to browse to /mnt/windows
<Admiral_Chicago> VenomousGecko, that messes up stuff in Ubuntu
<obf213> whenever i log off, the screen goes black, like it should, and before it goes tot he the whole power down screen it shows my desktop completely black, bu tthe taskbar is there, but its plain not like the customized one i ahve and a window poops up that says cannot talk to klauncher, then the powerdowwn screen comes on and power down starts/resumes
<Admiral_Chicago> don't ask me how to explain it, other people can better than me
<devian> nope
<VenomousGecko> maybe it is not /dev/hdc1
<devian> could not enter folder /mt/windows
<devian> ok gotcha
<VenomousGecko> oh wait
<devian> how do i check on that?
<VenomousGecko> you could not enter /mnt/windows?
<VenomousGecko> what is the error?
<devian> that was the message  'coulld not enter folder /mt/windows
<VenomousGecko> mt?
<VenomousGecko> or does it say mnt and you made a typo in the chat window?
<devian> oops   again
<devian> brb
<devian> mnt
<VenomousGecko> okay...been a while since I have done this...
<devian> i have the correct folder   /mnt/windows
<VenomousGecko> to test this
<devian> when i try to open the windows folder it says i don't have enough permissions
<lupine_85> do you have privs to enter the folder?
<VenomousGecko> type kdesu (as Admiral wants :) ) konqueror at the run command or from the console
<devian> noooo
<lupine_85> IIRC by default it mounts as root
<lupine_85> easily sorted: add appropriate uid and gid flags to fstab
<VenomousGecko> You are right lupine
<VenomousGecko> forgot about the uid gid
<VenomousGecko> thasnks
<VenomousGecko> thanks
<devian> ok konquore is open
<VenomousGecko> try to browse to /mnt/windows
<VenomousGecko> just to see if it mounted properly
<VenomousGecko> then we can fix the permissions issue
<red> how do i get my temp in the karamba to work
<red> its the only part that doesnt work
<devian> ok  i can browse with kon
<VenomousGecko> do you see what you want?
<devian> yes ty
<VenomousGecko> okay...now, in order to be able to see it when you are running as you
<VenomousGecko> you have to add something to fstab
<devian> thatnks all
<devian> ook
<VenomousGecko> NOPE not done yet devian
<devian> kkkk
<cLuEdArT> afternoon guys
<lupine_85> evening :)
<cLuEdArT> heh, or evening
<VenomousGecko> Under options...you have to change default to uid=1000,gid=1000 assuming you are the only user on this system
<VenomousGecko> so uid=1000,gid=1000.....exactly like that, no spaces
<devian> options where?
<VenomousGecko>  /etc/fstab
<obf213> yo anyone know why my shutdown/restart is wierd
<VenomousGecko> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<devian> what app am i using?  kate?
<VenomousGecko> yes
<obf213> i c a black screen with a default toolbar at the botton and a window thqt says cannot talk to k launcher
<cLuEdArT> brb
<devian> are you talking about editing this line?
<devian> '/dev/hdc1       /mnt/windows     ntfs   defaults       0 0
<ulisse_> help
<lupine_85> changes defaults to defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000
<VenomousGecko> yes
<VenomousGecko> exactly
<devian> ok
<lupine_85> you might want to stick user on the end as well
<VenomousGecko> really not needed because he does not have noauto on it
<VenomousGecko> it will mount automatically on boot
<devian> '
<lupine_85> true, but might allow him to unmount it as user?
<lupine_85> (I forget if that works or not)
<devian> now it looks like this      /dev/hdc1       /mnt/windows     ntfs   defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000      0 0
<devian> correct?
<VenomousGecko> get rid of defaults
<lupine_85> doesn't it need to be pass 1 ?
<VenomousGecko> I wouldnt because you dont need fsck checking that partition
<devian> like this?  /dev/hdc1       /mnt/windows     ntfs   uid=1000,gid=1000      0 0
<devian> doesn't work yet
<VenomousGecko> as lupine suggested...add "user" to the end so it should look like this uid=1000,gid=1000,user
<devian> k
<VenomousGecko> this will allow you to mount and unmount the partition if you want
<NthDegree> forgot one
<VenomousGecko> without going through sudo or kdesu
<NthDegree> you want user,noauto
<NthDegree> so it doesn't mount at boot
<VenomousGecko> he probably wants to mount at boot
<VenomousGecko> I would leave noauto OUT
<NthDegree> then no need for user
<NthDegree> because it would mount it anyway
<VenomousGecko> but he might want to umount it at some point
<devian> not working
<VenomousGecko> as lupine suggested
<VenomousGecko> what is the error devian
<devian> access rights
<devian> don't have em
<VenomousGecko> you have to umount first
<VenomousGecko> type this as the command line
<VenomousGecko> sudo umount /mnt/windows
<VenomousGecko> then type...
<VenomousGecko> sudo mount /mnt/windows
<VenomousGecko> the "remounting" will then use the new options we just entered into /etc/fstab
<devian> ok
<devian> it works
<VenomousGecko> There ya go!
<devian> so if i reboot, will it be persistent or do i have to remount this
<VenomousGecko> It will be persistent
<alex___> does anyone know the location of c header files in dapper?
<devian> and what if i disconnect it,  will there be a problem when i reconnect it?
<devian> if i pull the xp drive from my box i mean
<VenomousGecko> no problem
<devian> cool
<VenomousGecko> it will just error out if the drive is not there
<devian> k
<VenomousGecko> but nothing catastrophic.
<devian> i'm gonna go look at what we did and think about it
<devian> see if i can mount another by myself
<devian> thanks all
<Varjat_by> Hi! Can you help me? I have Debian DVD with software. How I can to configure Adept to review packages from this DVD to instal software from it?
<DaSkreech> Try apt-cdrom
<VenomousGecko> You are welcome
<Varjat_by> Ok.. :) but may be you know how i cat configure repository? :) It ofitial Kubuntu doct written how to remove cdrom repository.. But nothing about adding cdrom repository..
<lupine_85> apt-cdrom add ...
<VenomousGecko> okay, see ya all
<Varjat_by> Thanks.. But it is strange.. Nobody use Adept?..
<JayC> I dont understand where i shold install
<Raul12> i am running kbuntu 6.06 draper draker do i upgrade to Kubuntu 6.10 knot 2 is knot 2 is better ????
<Raul12> or reinstall it
<DaSkreech> Varjat_by: For?
<DaSkreech> Raul12: You run 6.06 and be happy
<Varjat_by> Sorry :)
<Varjat_by> From the begin:
<Raul12> i am happy but new know 2 is better they r tellin
<Raul12> knot
<JayC> I dont understand where i shuld plase the install patch for Macromedia Flash Player 7 ?
<Raul12> usr local     jayC
<Varjat_by> I want to configure Adept tool to manage sofware instalation process from DVD-disc with Debian.
<DaSkreech> Varjat_by: Right apt-cdrom
<Varjat_by> How I can do this?
<DaSkreech> apt-cdrom add
<Raul12> is knot 2 is better than 6.06 ???
<DaSkreech> Raul12: You do understand that Knot 2 is barely running software?
<DaSkreech> It's all developer friendly stuff
<Raul12> yea its in beta
<Varjat_by> Ok..
<Varjat_by> thanks.
<Raul12> hmm
<DaSkreech> Varjat_by: try man apt-cdrom :-)
<Raul12>  :|
<JayC> Raul12: Ok, but how got activ the function in Konqueror browser after the installation?
<Gtrebra> anyone that can help a linux noob whit some questions?
<cLuEdArT> ask away
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cLuEdArT> heh
<Gtrebra> Can i view files on a ntfs disk when i boot up a "live" ubuntu?
<cLuEdArT> never tried with the LiveCD.  Go ahead and try, the worst thats gonna happen is you'll have to mount that partition.
<cLuEdArT> writing to NTFS though, its trickier
<Gtrebra> ok so if i want a xp/ubunto setup whit a shared storaged area it has to be fat or cant it be done?
<brownie> fat would be easiest and safest
<cLuEdArT> yeah, or ext2.  You can get a plugin for windows that will read/write to ext2
<cLuEdArT> the only problem with FAT is the size you can address with it
<Gtrebra> booted it up now. when i tryed to go to the ntfs partition now. got this msg : error:device /dev/hdc5 is not removable
<Gtrebra> error:Coud not execute pmount
<cLuEdArT> you can write to ntfs too, you just need to use fuse ntfs-3g
<inteliwasp> ok so i was intalling the ATI bianry drivers on my computer, but it does not see my nonitor, and upon reading about it, i need to add modeline commands into the Xorg.conf file, how do i figure out what i need?
<cLuEdArT> Gtrebra:  in konsole type:  sudo mount /dev/hdc5 -a
<cLuEdArT> i'm not 100% that the livecd would mount that or not
<Admiral_Chicago> cLuEdArT, i seem to think it will
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cLuEdArT> i thought it would too, but was quite sure
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp, you'll need to be sudo
<cLuEdArT> wan't rather
<cLuEdArT> blah, heh
<Admiral_Chicago> cLuEdArT, i seem to remember doing it on a liveCD once
<cLuEdArT> i know the only thing I tried to mount was my ipod and my thumbdrive
<cLuEdArT> and both worked, but both were removable too
<josete> buenas
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago: is there a way to autodetect the modes?
<Admiral_Chicago> cLuEdArT, sudo umount handles unmounting
<Raul12> if u install the flash plugin then it will update konqurer  JayC
<josete> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp, for your monitor?
<Raul12> automically
<josete> speacspanis?
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago: yes, considering it's a laptop...
<cLuEdArT> Admiral_Chicago, i realize that.
<josete> gay
<Admiral_Chicago> Raul12, no he needs to scan for a change in Konqueror before hand
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> is the command
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> run it in a terminas
<DaSkreech> Bye bye
<Raul12> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp, it should auto recognize
<DjStiky> Can someone help me with a issue.. When I try to set my WEP key in KDE, it asks me for root password. I never set one. What do I do?
<Gtrebra> thx for your help guys will be back tomorrow to try some more gtg now
<Admiral_Chicago> DjStiky, its your log in password
<DjStiky> it doesnt work
<DjStiky> My login password is no good for that
<DjStiky> I have 1 user, which is me.. and it belongs to a group with the same name as my username
<DjStiky> Some things.. it asks me for a password, my login pass works. But other things ask for root password, and I never set one up during install
<DjStiky> never even asked me
<Admiral_Chicago> DjStiky, hype sudo...
<Admiral_Chicago> err type sudo
<Admiral_Chicago> is that what you are doing
<DjStiky> sudo for the pass?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<DjStiky> ok so in terminal session
<Admiral_Chicago> as in type sudo before the command
<Admiral_Chicago> DjStiky, correct
<DjStiky> I'm using the GUI..that's why. I dont know what the command is to bring the wep configuration window up
<DjStiky> I'm really a newbie when it comes to linux. Sorry if it sounds like stupid questions
<Admiral_Chicago> DjStiky, its oay
<Admiral_Chicago> but no, the only password you set is the log in password
<DjStiky> exactly
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> hold an asuc
<DjStiky> so when I go to System Settings most of the features there require me to press the Administration rights button on the bottom
<DjStiky> when I press that button, it asks me for root password
#kubuntu 2006-09-12
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<DjStiky> ok
<PeqNP> quit
<Admiral_Chicago> DjStiky, hmm, i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> ask again in a sec, someone else may be able to help you
<Hawkwind> DjStiky: You enter the password you created during initial install
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, thats not working
<DjStiky> Hawkwind, that doesnt work
<Hawkwind> DjStiky: Really ?
<Hawkwind> DjStiky: Try this:  sudo passwd   or sudo passwd su
<Hawkwind> DjStiky: Create a password for a traditional root account
<JohnFlux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DjStiky> ok... I'll give it a shot.
<DjStiky> gotta reboot. lol
<DjStiky> thanks
<Hawkwind> If it still doesn't work, he can always su -  and then run systemsettings from there possibly
<osh_> Perhaps a weird question, but is there some way to change the cpu-governors through the command-line? I'd like the computer to slow down a bit certain hours of the day.
<menace_> is there a program like limewire for linux?
<jmichaelx> menace_: frostwire
<menace_> i checked for that...its not in adept
<marey> hi, does anyone knows cupsd web admin password?
<jmichaelx> menace_: you need to modify your sources.list.... there is a repo that contains it
<marey> i tried root
<marey> but doesnt work
<osh_> menace_: mldonkey; amule; xmule? Not limewire though.
<lupine_85> marey: cups:cups? cupsd:cupsd?
<menace_> where could i get the repo michael?
<lupine_85> ah, cupsys:x:100:106::/home/cupsys:/bin/false
<lotusleaf> I have a floppy drive but no line for the floppy in fstab, is this why hald storage keeps jumping around every few seconds without end?
<lupine_85> so presumably cupsys:cupsys
<jmichaelx> marey: try 'admin'.... i am not sure about that, but seems like it worked for me
<marey> jmichaelx: i tried 'admin' but doesnt works
<marey> I'm really startin' to despair
<osh_> I think the web-interface for cups is disabled. It was when I tried it some year ago or so.
<jmichaelx> menace_: try editing your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommenting all of the commented repos
<alex___> has anyone installed vista through vmware?
<lupine_85> alex___: tried and failed
<lupine_85> osh_: the web interface is up here
<marey> does anyone knows how to set up a lexmark z53 printer
<alex___> did u get it installed a different way?
<osh_> lupine_85: right. it was a while ago that i tried. bloody annoying. had to jump through a lot of hoops to get it to work. =(
<osh_> lupine_85: good thing it works now then.
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> alex___: no
<lupine_85> simply put, it was a miserable failure
<menace_> jmichaelx: how do i uncomment all the commented repos?...sorry..im new to linux
<alex___> i think i'm headed in that direction
<jmichaelx> menace_: open a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", enter your password, and when it comes up, go through and remove all of the '#' symbols in from of each repo line. when you are done, click control-x and then select yes
<sseleman> how do I save  my "X Window configuration file"
<menace_> ok thank you very much
<jmichaelx> menace_: be sure not to modify anything else.... just remove the pound symbols
<menace_> is it ok that the words are moved a little?
<Kr4t05_> Stupid Microsoft product activation. ><
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, what if the # symbol precedes like this # Automatically generated sources.list
<menace_> ok all the # symbols are gone
<Xcalibur> yo, I have a Cannon IP6000, and I can't get it to work in my PC?
<jmichaelx> i don't think that matters... although i hope you know not to remove the pound symbols around the descriptions... just the repo lines
<BluesKaj> err looks like this: # Automatically generated sources.list
<Xcalibur> how do I get the printer to work
<Xcalibur> ?
<menace_> is frostwire now in adept or what?
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Try setting it up in systemsettings and use CUPS
<Hawkwind> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<jmichaelx> menace_: in your terminal, type "sudo apt-get update"
<Hawkwind> menace_: Nope
<menace_> update : done
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: is it not in one of the normal repos?
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Nope or else ubotu would have info about it
<Hawkwind> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<Xcalibur> what would be the URL to it
<Xcalibur> ?
<Hawkwind> You can compile it there, but I wouldn't waste my time on p2p apps
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: URL to what ?
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: If you mean CUPS, http://localhost:631
<BluesKaj> WTF ? : NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<jmichaelx> menace_: well, you needed to uncomment those lines anyways....
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Just import it
<jmichaelx> menace_: i know one way you could get frostwire, but some in here may shoot me if i tell you how lol
<BluesKaj> do I get rid of the Keys that don't work ?
<BluesKaj> import, How?
<Xcalibur> to the USB printer, it won't let me select USB from the printer type select?
<sseleman> how do I save  my "X Window configuration file"?
<Hawkwind> sseleman: Are you editing your xorg.conf ?
<alex___> lupine_85 where did u fail?
<menace_> micheal,,,it says my pm to you is blocked
<Xcalibur> ok, it's a IP6000
<sseleman> I just updated my ati video card drivers
<sseleman> and it told me to save them
<Xcalibur> it doesn't have the driver in the list?
<Hawkwind> sseleman: I'm not following exactly what you are asking
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, import the keys,  How?
<Hawkwind> menace_: You need to register your nick or he needs to register his
<menace_> i need to register
<Xcalibur> the only printer driver for it is iP4000
<lupine_85> alex___: right after clicking "install"
<menace_> yes i still get them jmichealx
<sseleman> hawkwind: it just says to "save your X Window configuration file" and I'm not sure what that entails
<Hawkwind> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: ^^^^^
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Try that, should work
<menace_> jmichealx...why?
<Hawkwind> sseleman: Are you editing the file ?
<Hawkwind> sseleman: If so, that's the only way you can save it is if you've made changes
<menace_> and im running kubuntu..not ubuntu
<Przemcio78> is there a beta of adobe flashplayer9 for linux already ?
<sseleman> I believe it has been edited
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: No
<sseleman> I just need to know how to reach it
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: No new flash for Linux until after the first of the year
<Hawkwind> sseleman: It's located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sseleman> sweet
<sseleman> thanks
<Kr4t05_> OMG
<Kr4t05_> VMware > The world
<Hawkwind> sseleman: If it's not open or anything, then it probably doesn't need to be saved
<Przemcio78> Hawkwind: you mean official release i mean beta
<alex___> lupline_85 what happened when u tried to install?
<menace_> whats the worst that could happen with this new program jmicheal?
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: No, no version at all until after the first of the year for Linux
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: We won't even see a beta.  We'll get the first release for Linux after the first of the year and it will be flash 9 final
<Xcalibur> somone plaz give me an alternate driver to select, thats like universal or something?
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Have you googled for your printer at all ?
<BluesKaj> thx  Hawkwind, it did work for one kEY :)
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: I know nothing about that brand so I can't offer anymore assistance than that unfortunately
<Przemcio78> but they promised public beta :(
<Kr4t05_> Hah! Thanks to VMware, I can permanantly kiss my windows partition good bye. :>
<Xcalibur> no, but I have the driver on the CD, but it says invalid driver
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Just replace the key number(s) you want to import then
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: Who did ?
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: I know a couple of the developers and they have said no such thing
<BluesKaj> ok
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05_: You are just now discovering vmware :P
<jmichaelx> i need to lean about VMware, too
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: Linuxprinting.org IIRC.  Check there
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: It's very simple actually
<Hawkwind> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<jmichaelx> and you can run windows without a Win partition?
<Kr4t05_> Hawkwind: I've been toying with it the past two days. I just successfully got virtual-Windows to detect and access my webcam. ^.^V
<Przemcio78> Hawkwind: did they tell you anything about shockwave player/ is a linux version planned at all?
<jimy> ayuda
<jimy> algun canal con gente de Kubuntu???
<renatim> I need some help with grub!!!!
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: AFAIK we will never see shockwave
<menace_> jmicheal...i cant figure out the auth key part
<jmichaelx> i read a blog somewhere where one of the flash developers talked about all of this. no mention was made of shockwave
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05_: I've been running vmware for a while now.  Got several distros installed and about to install SuSe 10.1 with KDE 3.5.4
<jimy> mmmm, i can selected lenguage?
<Kr4t05_> Hawkwind: if I have any further success, I'll sneak DSL into my school and use VMPlayer to run it. :P
<NthDegree> Hawkwind, do you want to run a distro inside a distro or ya just wanna try out tons of distros?
<Przemcio78> Hawkwind; never say never :P
<Hawkwind> Przemcio78: I did say, AFAIK
<jmichaelx> i am using DSL-N right now... i love DSL lol
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: I run a distro inside my distro.  Just for fun really nothing too serious
<NthDegree> because a loopback disk can act as another partition and you get raw hardware to run it on :)
<Przemcio78> Hawkwind: i know what you mean
<menace_> jmichealx: after is says continue [Y/N]  i enter Y...but it immediately says abort
<jmichaelx> menace_: in  that case, i do not know what to tell you. i never experienced that
<akarticle> can anyone tell me how to format a ntfs hard drive and make it a linux (ext3?) hard drive
<lupine_85> akarticle: mkfs.<fs-type> <devicefile>
<lupine_85> erm, sudo obviously
<NthDegree> akarticle: if you installed ubuntu you then have an ext3 hard druve
<akarticle> ok i'll try
<lupine_85> make sure it isn't mounted!
<akarticle> ok
<NthDegree> lupine_85: that doesn't matter if you force it methinks
<lupine_85> oh, and you might need to change the fs type in fdisk as well
<jmichaelx> menace_: you might want to visit the automatix iirc room... i think it is just #automatix but i am not sure
<lupine_85> might as well not get in the habit though :)
<menace_> im working on getting automatix micheal
<menace_> its running an autoscript
<jmichaelx> menace_: yo may be good to go , as long as you got that key
<akarticle> hum...keep in mind i a am a newbie...the hard drive is unmounted and it is called hdb1, can you tell me exactly what to type in?
<menace_> MUAHAHAHAHAH i got it
<menace_> thankjs micheal
<jmichaelx> yw
<NthDegree> akarticle: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<akarticle> ok...wait a sec
<alex___> luping_85 got vista working through vmware, well it seems to be working, its in the install process
<lupine_85> hmm. which beta?
<NthDegree> or rather:          sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<jmichaelx> menace_: i give you NO guarantees... you do this at your own risk. that being said, however, i have used it on 5 PCs over the last 4 or 5 months without issue
<lupine_85> (not that it matters - I just wiped that virtual PC for an edgy install!)
<jmichaelx> you guys have got me really fired up about VMware , lol
<ubuntu> hi all... testing kubuntu by LiveCD.....
<NthDegree> VMWare destroyed my kubuntu install
<alex___> rc1
<jmichaelx> NthDegree: yikes
<akarticle> nthdegree: i have done as you said but when i type fdisk -l it still says the hd is a ntfs file system
<NthDegree> it put a load of crap everywhere during install
<NthDegree> akarticle: that is because the partition type is NTFS
<lupine_85> akarticle: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<lupine_85> then t <return> partion number <return> 82
<NthDegree> akarticle:  you need to change the number to 82 or something
<lupine_85> erm s/parititon number/1
<lupine_85> w to write and exit
<ubuntu> do you know, how i can install some pkg for function keys on my Vaio_
<lupine_85> pretty safe to do while other partitions on /dev/hdb are mounted (Assuming there are any)
<jmichaelx> NthDegree: do you think you are looking at a re-install?
<NthDegree> jmichaelx: basically
<akarticle> ok its working now, thanks
<NthDegree> and all my media is old and borked
<lupine_85> np :)
<lupine_85> NthDegree: really?
<bubu1uk> ubuntu: i got vaio and never met any pkg that would do that thing. in linux i mean
<NthDegree> yeah
<lupine_85> it runs fine here
<NthDegree> the y
<NthDegree> VMWare*
<menace_> whats this java install stuff popping up micheal?
* NthDegree put that wrong
<lupine_85> what did it do, exactly? and what version did you install?
<NthDegree> I installed the latest player
<NthDegree> I ran the installer by putting perl ./vmware-install.pl
<ubuntu> MMMMMm i heard about some sony acpi.... do konw something about it_
<NthDegree> which is normal for a partition with noexec enabled
<jmichaelx> menace_: i have no idea what you are installing, but you may need to enter yes in a few places when java is being installed
<menace_> wtf automatix just installed java 5.0
<lupine_85> lol
<NthDegree> then it proceeded and failed at the vmware-config.pl bit
<bubu1uk> ubuntu: yup, sony-py i think it's called but it is as acpi, power management
<menace_> java 5.0 web start
<lupine_85> mmm, that sounds about right - because of the noexec, right?
<NthDegree> and after that the uninstaller wouldn't work
<NthDegree> the installer said a product was already installed
<jmichaelx> menace_: you must have been installing something that needed java.... in fat, i think frostwire relies on java
<lupine_85> can't you run the vmware-config.pl manually, then try to uninstall?
<NthDegree> the vmware-config.pl is fine
<ubuntu> eheheheheh ok ok... how you can see i am the NEWBEST in the chanel
<jmichaelx> fact*
<NthDegree> it was the /etc/init.d/vmware file which is screwed up
* NthDegree will NEVER again use proprietary BS
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> sounds good
<hussam> does anyone know a frontend to pppoe for dialing dsl/pppoe connections?
<lupine_85> System Settings->Network ?
<hussam> I'm looking or something similar to SUSE's kinternet
<jmichaelx> i have VMware installed on a mepis box i have (yes, i used automatix), but have never used it
<bubu1uk> ubuntu: never mind. everyone is newbie in beginning.
<hussam> lupine_85, that only configures eth0
<lupine_85> really?!
<lupine_85> that's a bit silly
<BluesKaj> dsl doesn't dial a connection
<menace_> <3 automatix
<menace_> i have yahoo dsl....its super fast
<hussam> BluesKaj, no dsl , ppp over ethernal
<menace_> my parents wireless connection is getting like 60mbps
<ubuntu> Only one question Suse 10.1 vs. Kubuntu Dapper.... who is the best... i am chosing my distro
<lupine_85> Kubuntu, definitely
<menace_> really?
<lupine_85> SuSE 10.1 looks a bit more polished, but is slower and less secure
<bubu1uk> ubuntu: it's ur choice definitely, ur taste
<menace_> ah
<lupine_85> and the package management system is useless
<BluesKaj> the dsl modem should be the first thing to look at , hussam
<lupine_85> but, yes, it's ubuntu's choice :)
<menace_> whats the dif between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> lupine_85: less secure?
<lupine_85> gnome or kde
<cLuEdArT> yuck, i hate yast
<hussam> lupine_85, ubuntu, suse 10.1 is really broken atm
<lupine_85> what else can you call a distro that installs and activates sshd by default?
<lupine_85> one has to wonder what else it's doing behind your back
<lupine_85> it even punches a hole in the firewall for it...
<hussam> BluesKaj, I don't have a modem, I just dial a pppoe over the ethernal card. I do 'pon dsl-provider' from konsole
<cLuEdArT> the distro flamewars will go on forever...
<ubuntu> lupine_85 in italy we say ..."YOU ARE A WOLF"
<BluesKaj> Yast is broken most of the time , that's why i gace up on suse
<Mortice> lupine_85: one could check such things with netstat...
<Mortice> but SuSE 10.1 is definitely b0rked in many ways
<lupine_85> indeed (that's how I found it!), but the average user won't
<hussam> lupine_85, ubuntu, suse 10.1's package manager is broken. I'd wait fro 10.2
<jmichaelx> has anyone in here played with mepis? i would have no reason why it might be, but i have 2 identical systems... one with kubuntu, and one with mepis, and the mepis box seems much more responsive and quick. the only difference between the two is that the kubuntu box has an ethernet connection and the mepis is wireless
<lupine_85> the average user will also choose something really stupid for their password, then end up being hax0red on a random port scan
<BluesKaj> dhcp from the ethernet card
<renatim> do I need a firmware to install adsl connection in my pc?
<BluesKaj> if you can
<lupine_85> renatim: probably not
<renatim> I have kubuntu 5.10
<lupine_85> do you mean an ADSL PCI card?
<renatim> [lupine_85]  thanx!!!
<lupine_85> (if you do, get Sangoma)
<renatim> no... I have normal adsl modem.... no usb or card
<lupine_85> the main problem I have with SuSE, is that it doesn't *tell* you what it's doing
<lupine_85> it also doesn't give you any options to change it
<hussam> suse 10.0 was there last good release
<Mortice> lupine_85: the average user doesn't want (or generally need) to know, and anyone who knows their way around can work it out
<obf213> how do you comment out something, you use "./ at begenning or is /. at beggining
<lupine_85> Mortice: why would the average user need sshd installed and activated? Surely the users who do need it can install it themselves...?
<lupine_85> obf213: bash comment is #
<obf213> o
<NthDegree> Mortice, it has a firewall (unnecessary)
<lupine_85> SuSE made some really bad choices in this distro IMO
<NthDegree> ubuntu has the right idea
<NthDegree> no server daemons and no firewall
<renatim> so all I have to do is type pppoeconf? ou do I still have to create tha pap-secrets and chap-secrets?
<Mortice> lupine_85: that's certainly an issue, but that doesn't fall under "it doesn't tell you what it's doing". Would the average user know what to do if told about it?
<swamptu> how do i login as root in konsole?
<hussam> lupine_85, they's killing it by turning it into a gnome distro.
<lupine_85> Mortice: probably not
<bubu1uk> arent we in kubuntu channel? obviously all will mostly support ubuntu. go to suse and it will be other way round
<NthDegree> swamptu: simple, sudo -i
<lupine_85> but something like that should not be activated by default
<bubu1uk> (not that i support suse)
<renatim> so all I have to do is type pppoeconf? ou do I still have to create tha pap-secrets and chap-secrets?
<Mortice> and actually, to be fair, it's right there on the installation menus
<hussam> renatim, I simply did sudo pppoeconf
<lupine_85> and yes, this is a slightly biased audience :)
* lupine_85 didn't see it
<lupine_85> and I was looking pretty closely
<Mortice> first line of software configuration, IIRC, "SSH is enabled, firewall port is open"
<Mortice> that's in SuSE 10.0, I can't remember what it says in 10.1
<NthDegree> 10.1 is just as screwed
<NthDegree> i tried it
<lupine_85> I don't remember seeing anything like that in 10.1
<NthDegree> yast didnt work for 1st few months
<swamptu> NthDegree: thx
<hussam> I tried it too, NthDegree.
<lupine_85> the updater still didn't work when I left
<Mortice> package management in 10.1 particularly, but in SuSE distros generally, is appalling
<lupine_85> used to be good
<NthDegree> Mortice: wait for Novell to screw up smart xD
<bubu1uk> to be honest with u all, i tried suse and wasnt unhappy with it (it only diff distro made me happier. lol)
<Mortice> but I still think 10.0 is an OK(-ish) distribution for certain applications
<NthDegree> Mortice: it is supposed to be a KDE supporter, but even when it was a KDE supporter it installed GNOME stuff with it
<lupine_85> what a difference a .1 makes :)
<lupine_85> of course, beagle is another huge downer
<lupine_85> apparently it's going to be in edgy :(
<NthDegree> ZOMG don't get me started
<Mortice> NthDegree: Gnome support is awful in 10.1. Gnucash doesn't work out of the box. You *have* to compile from source to make it work
<Mortice> which requires 660MB of package downloading before you can get it to build
<hussam> NthDegree, imo Kubuntu is the last good kde distribtion and Riddell is doing a great job at keeping it so. When it comes to suse, Novell is trying to kill kde in favour of gnome
<NthDegree> hussam, dare you to say that in #suse
<NthDegree> they believe they support them both
<bubu1uk> lol
<BluesKaj> hussam, sudo ifconfig pppoe ...have you tried that ?
<hussam> NthDegree, as a matter of fact, I have
<NthDegree> yet that's why they want to move YaST and the other stuff to GTK
<hussam> BluesKaj, sudo ifconfig ppp0
<BluesKaj> try pppoe
<Mortice> most of the major commercial distros will go to Gnome because of its accessibility stuff, which make it much easier to sell to governments.
<NthDegree> my ass
<hussam> BluesKaj, pppoe: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<BluesKaj> bummer
<NthDegree> KDE sticks more to the GNOME HIG than GNOME does
<NthDegree> e.g. integrated, consistent looking apps
<BluesKaj> hussam, sudo ifconfig pppd ?
<NthDegree> only thing it doesn't do is make double sure not to "offend" anyone
<Mortice> NthDegree: i'm not talking about look and feel. I'm talking about accessibility for people with disabilities
<hussam> BluesKaj, you only have to sudo pppoeconf once. you connect with 'pon dsl-provider' and disconnect with 'poff -a'
<Mortice> which is a major criterion for software purchases for many governments
<hussam> NthDegree, my all time favorite distros are Archlinux and Kubuntu
<NthDegree> Mortice: it has every accessibility feature Windows has, does GNOME have more than Windows??? (wouldn't be surprised if it did)
<NthDegree> hussam, Slackware is KDE-centric
<NthDegree> that has a good KDE
<hussam> gtk 2.10 is fast but not as fast as qt3/kde 3.5
<Mortice> NthDegree: correct me if I'm wrong, but there's no KDE equivalent to the atk
<hussam> NthDegree, to be honest, I haven't tried it.
<NthDegree> Mortice, hit shift 5 times
<NthDegree> identical to windows
<Mortice> NthDegree: great. sticky keys. Still not doing everything that gnome does.
<NthDegree> festival for screen readouts
<NthDegree> high-contrast accessibility themes
<Mortice> on-screen keyboard, gnopernicus equivalent, etc?
<NthDegree> gnopernicus equivalent I just said didn't I
<Kr4t05> *Sigh* Wouldn't it figure? I've had Windows installed for two days, and I'm already cleaning out spyware.
<NthDegree> gnopernicus is the voice thing
<BluesKaj> hussam, whereis kppp.conf ... maybe you can work from there
<NthDegree> ?
<Mortice> NthDegree: yea, but it also does magnification.
<NthDegree> i've found one weakness in accessibility
<NthDegree> the accessibility of KDE is only in KDE apps
<NthDegree> the GNOME ones can do any app
<hussam> BluesKaj, I think I wasn't clear. I can do it from command line using 'pon dsl-provider', but I still looking for gui frontend similar to suse's kinternet
<NthDegree> (except KDE ones maybe)
<Mortice> at any rate, I need to sleep.
<NthDegree> night :)
<jvives> hey all! Anyone knows if there is a xmms plugin (or any other player) for displaying the lyric of the song being played? Kind of karaoke style...
<NthDegree> jvives: AmaroK may have some plugin (it's big enough to)
<jmichaelx> jvives: i think there is, enter xmms in adept.....
<jmichaelx> Amarok definitely has that feature, i use it all the time
<BluesKaj> hussam, ok , then you do have internet, understood ...typing everytimeto get on is a PITA
<NthDegree> hussam, kubuntu can have KInternet
<BluesKaj> Amarok isn't working for me since I tried to upgrade to 1.4.3 :(
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: that would be really sad. i wonder what went wrong?
<BluesKaj> actaully amarok doesn't exist in my kmenu anymore
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: did you follow the instructions on imbrandon's website?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, it's my doing ...thot i should dump the existing one first...big mistake !
<BluesKaj> took all the dependencies with it
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have come to really love amarok
<jmichaelx> u see
<jmichaelx> i see*
<_ShoGo_> Hi, im trying to install a genius videocam nb, and i have read that it uses sn9c102 driver. i have seen with lsmod that it is loaded, dmesg and lsusb detect it, and dmesg says that it is /dev/video0 but i can only see images from a tv card capturer with camorama
<BluesKaj> no matter , xmms and mplayer work well
<_ShoGo_> nobody can help me?
<jmichaelx> xmms does do fine.... and i think   it does have a plugin for lyrics, though i have never tried it
<jvives> BluesKaj: what problem are you having with amarok? Cause I'm having problems too... When I try to play any song, it just shows the name of the song and then "Playlist finished"
<imbrandon> jvives, an mp3 ?
<jvives> yep
<imbrandon> jvives, " sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs "
<imbrandon> that will fix you up
<imbrandon> ( restart amarok after that installs )
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, wasup ? havin amarok issues? sorry just became un-afk ;)
<imbrandon> heya jmichaelx ;)
<jvives> let me try that...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<jmichaelx> howdy imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=mobad@*.no.shawcable.net]  by Hawkwind
<BluesKaj> jvives, the prob I have is that i deleted the older version 1.4.2 in favour of upgrading to 1.4.3 , but that was the wrong thing to do ...now i can't get either one to reinstall due to lost dependencies
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by Hawkwind
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, apt should pull in the deps , how are you trying to reinstall  it ?
<jvives> so, any amarok plugin for karaoke?
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: i hope my mentioning your site did not pull you in here, lol
<imbrandon> jvives, not that i know of
<imbrandon> dosent mean there isnt one though
<jmichaelx> jvives: do you just mean to show lyrics?
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, it did hilihght me but no biggie ;) i wasent busy
<Tachyon> Is there a way I can get a little icon in my system tray to monitor my wireless connection?
<jvives> jmichaelx: you said you use a karaoke function on amarok... Where is it? is it an external plugin or what?
<jmichaelx> jvives: all i was referring to was the function to show lyrics....
<BluesKaj> I've got the repos in my sources list but the message i get is:
<BluesKaj> amarok:
<BluesKaj>  Depends: amarok-xine but it is not going to be installed
<BluesKaj>  Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>=0.4.0) but it is not installable
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, looks like you dont have dapper-backports enabled
<Xcalibur> yo
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: add imbrandon's repo, and you can get the libvisual plugin
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, my repos or kubnutu.org ?
<Xcalibur> can KDE 4 be used with dapper drake?
<BluesKaj> imbrandon, URL ?
<imbrandon> Xcalibur, not really
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, www.imbrandon.com
<Xcalibur> y is that>
<Xcalibur> ?*
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: i could only get libvisual-o.4.0 from your repo
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, its in the dapper-backports too
<jmichaelx> ok, for some reason i could not get it from there.... all i could find was 0.2.0 (i think)
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, in the backports? you know thats not on by default right , you have to add a deb line
<jvives> jmichaelx: what function is that?
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, are you registered?
<imbrandon> ( on freenode ? )
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: i will have to check again, but i am fairly sure i have that repo enabled, and could not find 0.4.0 anywhere in there... let me look again. i am not at my kubuntu PC
<Xcalibur> so, it's not possible to run it on dapper drake, or is it possible to upgrade from DD to Edgy Eft
<jmichaelx> jvives: click context, and from there you can select "lyrics"
<jmichaelx> jvives: i think you will need to have ruby installed
<imbrandon> Xcalibur, yes its possible to upgrade to edgy from dapper ( but i woulddent recomend it unless your a developer )
<jmichaelx> brb
<Xcalibur> how would one go about doing this?
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, ruby is installed with amarok ( its one of the deps )
<jmichaelx> ok
<_ShoGo_> nobody can help me?
<imbrandon> Xcalibur, short story is open sources.list and s/dapper/edgy BUT it WILL NOT go smooth, unless you are very familiar with apt and command line i wouldent recomend it at all
<BluesKaj> yes imbrandon , registered
<Xcalibur> ok
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, PM me , i'll help you get going
<Xcalibur> you recommend not
<Xcalibur> so, i will not
<Xcalibur> until it is told publicly
<BluesKaj> editing kate as we speak
<Xcalibur> how to do it smoothly
<jott_> imbrandon: oh btw i think your amarok package is broken
<imbrandon> jott_,  mayn hundreds of people are using it so i doubt it, but what can i help you with ?
<imbrandon> s/mayn/many
* lupine_85 pats his imbrandon Amarok
<jott_> imbrandon: it misses the stuff for dynamic collection (files from usr/share/services and the libs)
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: ok, i just lookedat my sources.list , and dapper-backports are not commented. i have no idea why i could not find the 0.4.0 plugins last week when i looked for them. i had to get them from your repo
<imbrandon> that was fixed in the 1.4.3 update but i'll make sure , thanks for the tipoff
<jott_> imbrandon: (see the last lines in amarok.install in the official edgy .diff)
<imbrandon> jott_, ^^
<imbrandon> jott_, yea i maintain it in the official repos too, i amde the cahnges i THOUGHT i made them both places but i'll look again, thanks
<jott_> sure.. np... better to double check ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Xcalibur> so, it's not a good idea to upgrade to edgy huh?
* lupine_85 is in the middle of installing it into a VMWare image
<imbrandon> Xcalibur, not unless your a developer , as i said it work ( i've been useing it for months ) but it breaks often and is NOT a smooth upgrade atm
<imbrandon> s/work/works
<Xcalibur> alright
<Xcalibur> well, I guess I can wait for KDE 4
<Xcalibur> lol
<imbrandon> Xcalibur, not much works in kde4 atm but konsole anyhow
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> well, I g2g back to making my masterlock shimm
<BluesKaj> Does anyone have an error free sources list ...mine sucks!
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, dapper or edgy ?
<BluesKaj> dapper
<imbrandon> give me a sec
<imbrandon> i'll dig a good one up
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/dapper-sources.list
<BluesKaj> sometimes i end up with 2 sources lists ...why and which one takes precedence ?
<imbrandon> you should only have one
<BluesKaj> i try to trash the dup one one but it ends with ~ behind it
<imbrandon> becosue u are using a graphical editor like kwrite or kate
<obf213> how do i change the resolution of kdm?
<imbrandon> you can ignore it
<imbrandon> obf213, change the default resolution in xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ok so the "real" sources list the one i edit in kate ?
<obf213> ok.
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> cool, thx imbrandon
<obf213> imbrandon where is xorg.cong
<obf213> xorg.conf*
<imbrandon> in /etx/X11/
<obf213> imbrandon, my desktop has the right resolution but the kdm doesnt does this mean im out of luck because i think your saying they are the same thing
<imbrandon> obf213, yes they use the same thing
<imbrandon> obf213, kdm only does 1024x768 max iirc
<sean5467> alirght, i'm using the kubuntu live disk and it refuses to mount my hard drive
<obf213> ah ok
<sean5467> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sean5467> anyone know what this means?
<imbrandon> means you dident tell it where to mount
<sean5467> oh
<imbrandon> sean5467, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /a/mount/point/here
<sean5467> ok, thanks
<sean5467> and is there any way to get a higher resolution than 1024x768? because it looks really bad on a larger widescreen
<imbrandon> sure i'm at 1600x1200 now, depends on your hardware
<imbrandon> and what you have set
<sean5467> oh, but now i don't even see the resolution adjustment thing anymore
<imbrandon> sean5467, " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: why is the size of your screen?
<jmichaelx> what*
<imbrandon> my monitor ?
<jmichaelx> yes
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, 30 apple cinima
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<imbrandon> 30''
* Hawkwind Is jealous of imbrandon's monitor
<imbrandon> heya Hawkwind
<jmichaelx> i am using a 17" @ 1024x768, but have thought about changing it to 1280x800.... if it is even possible to do that on this machine
<imbrandon> 1280 x 1024 ?
<jmichaelx> <<is also jealous lol
<jmichaelx> yeah x1024, my mistake
<talljon84> Ever since the CMOS battery was replaced on a computer, it no longer has sound output. It still sees the card but no sound. Also, kmix isn't showing the correct output channels for the Audigy card. How do I fix it?
<dein> what command shows what processor type and speed you are using?
<imbrandon> dein, "cat /proc/cpuinfo "
<imbrandon> talljon84, no idea man, sorry
<nnn0> talljon84: have you checked the BIOS
<dein> cpu mhz is my clockspeed right?
<imbrandon> dein, yes
<dein> cuz it says the one im using is 768 mhz 0.o
<BluesKaj> I'm still getting souce list errors after editing those sources out and updating ...WTF gives ?
<talljon84> nnn0: it's an addin card, not builtin. how would the system bios effect that?
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, paste the error in a PM to me
<nnn0> donno
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, post your sources.list
<imbrandon> Admiral_Chicago, i just helped him edit it, its probably a key issue
<nnn0> but some BIOS loose all settings when out of power
<kutan> >_<
<Admiral_Chicago> imbrandon, ah
<kutan> omg.. I need to get adobe shockwave to work on linux some how
<nnn0> vmware ;)
<imbrandon> talljon84, make sure the onboard one is turned off in the bios ( probably got reset )
<kutan> vmware?
<imbrandon> kutan, there is a howto on the restricted formats page
<nnn0> so you can run windows in linux
<talljon84> imbrandon: already tried that with no effect
<nnn0> ah you ment the plugin ? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> nnn0, who would want to?
<kutan> Yeah, the plugin.
<nnn0> sry i wasn't thinking
<imbrandon> kutan, there is a howto on the restricted formats page
<kutan> !blahblah > kutan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blahblah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> bleh
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Sorry for the delay...how's life with you tonight ?
<kutan> !blahblah>kutan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blahblah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> How do I do that again?
<kutan> !command > kutan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kutan> screw it
<imbrandon> kutan, dont abuse the poor bot
<imbrandon> !restricted > kutan
<imbrandon> ;)
<Sanne> kutan: just message ubotu and abuse it in private ;): /msg ubotu my_question
<kutan> yeah lol I did that one
<Sanne> :)
<kutan> I kinda.. forgot I could do that :x
<TehUni> the official nvidia drivers (from nvidia website) are newer than mine. should i upgrade, even though the package manager doesnt see a newer version? i'd have to do it manually.
<lupine_85> TehUni: only if you need a feature of the newer drivers, IMO
<lupine_85> if you've got a perfect configuration, no real point in trying to breaking it
<TehUni> well
<junkphreak> anyone know of a full backup openlinux software that is like ghost but thats free ?
<TehUni> i'm using xinerama over 3 screens
<TehUni> and it's incredibly slow.
<junkphreak> need to image my hd and be able to do full revoery incase the hd dies aor files gte corrupted
<lupine_85> junkphreak: dd if=/dev/hda of=/path/to/backup/partition/hugebackup.img ?
<junkphreak> how about booting it ?
<lupine_85> erm, difficult
<junkphreak> lol yep
<lupine_85> TBH for backup, ghosting is somewhat pointless
* lupine_85 uses rdiff
<NthDegree> use tar.bz2 then diff the rest right?
<lupine_85> I don't think I bother with tar.bz2 atm
<lupine_85> it's only a 2GB backup for me
<NthDegree> junkphreak: not difficult
<NthDegree> if you make your dd backup as a loopback device you can construct a way to boot the backup
<NthDegree> not easy but it's possible
<singinmatt13> ok.  wireless networking question.  (we all love these. NOT!)  well, I've got a bcm4318 card, with wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager.  NM has worked until now, when i switched houses and tried to connect to another AP.  I click the network, it asks for the password and wallet password.  GIve both, gets up to 28 percent saying configuring IP or somesuch, and then it never gets to the link up stage.  I have a feeling if i went back home it
<SpAwN> anyone know if its possible to use my digital camcorder(which works in linux) as a webcam type thing.......
<obf213> how do i change the background of my kdm
<singinmatt13> obf213 it's under like system settings or somesuch, under splash screen or near that area.  bout all the help i can give
<obf213> lol thanks i think i found it
<Xcalibur> is there anyway to skin KDE?
<larson9999>  there's more than one way to skin a KDE
<Xcalibur> then, how can i skin my KDE?
<singinmatt13> network help anyone?
<singinmatt13> read my entry above
<Xcalibur> I have to get off my laptop in like 5 mins, I want to have it skinned by then, can anyone help me?
<_Dink> yea only if you jelp me get 3d acceleration to pass on Cedega tests with ATI 8.28.8 drivers first ;)
<talljon84> Does anyone know what package provides the alsaconf util in Ubuntu?
<Xcalibur> wow, then im screwed
<Xcalibur> I g2g, hope to get some help 2morrow
<singinmatt13> talljon84: alsa-utils
<_Dink> i dont think you need it anymore
<_Dink> unless you use ISA cards
<_Dink> modprobe your card and use mixer
<singinmatt13> hm...my alsa autoset when i installed
<singinmatt13> people have their own troubles though
<singinmatt13> As i do
<singinmatt13> again.  SEe my above entry
<_Dink> that would have it yes
<_Dink> now how do i get 3d acceleration passing on cedega :P
<talljon84> singinmatt13: that package is installed but alsaconf is no where to be found
<singinmatt13> hmmm
<_Dink> you might have to get it from src
<singinmatt13> sorry, man.  I haven't dealt with alsa since the olden days on my gateway solo from hell
<talljon84> What does Kubuntu use for sound by default then?
<alekz> how can i disable the sound that is launched when i open a new window or min/max it ?
<Sanne> talljon84: to find which package provides a certian file or app, you can search at packages.ubuntu.com under "Search the contents of packages"
<_Dink> sound & media in system seetting
<_Dink> i thnk
<lupine_85> kubuntu uses alsa
<lupine_85> it also uses arts
<lupine_85> no idea what arts is for, though - I always disable it as soon as I get the system installed ;)
<_Dink> so anyone here cedega/ati experts ;)
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: No arts soon enough though :P
<Hawkwind> _Dink: Plenty of them in #WineHQ and #Cedega :P
<_Dink> tried there... they directed me here :P
<Hawkwind> Ummm, they shouldn't have.  They are the experts on their package :P
<_Dink> lol thats what I thought...
<Hawkwind> Ahhhh look at that.  FiOS in Dallas Texas.  Must be nice
<_Dink> basically .... ati drivers are loaded... works... everything works... except 3D accelerations fails
<ErikTheRed> alright this should be an easy question
<_Dink> just thought I would ask in here
<Sanne> lupine_85: arts is one of the sound servers (like esd inGnome, or like jack). They run on top of the sound driver (alsa) and provide access to the sound device for more than one app at the same time. If an app can't work with such a sound server (like some games), it needs to be disabled or it blocks the sound device for such an app.
<ErikTheRed> if i want something to load at startup, in this case compiz-manager
* lupine_85 never needs more than one sound at a time :)
<_Dink> bbl maybe need to pick up wife
<Sanne> lupine_85: I thought you might want to know :)
<ErikTheRed> lemme put my question in one sentence
<lupine_85> yep, thanks :)
<ErikTheRed> if i want to load compiz-manager at startup what is the easiest way to do that?
<Sanne> :)
<Neko> hi
<Neko> i would like some help setting up my new laptop
<Neko> could i get some ?
<Hawkwind> Neko: What exactly do you need help with ?
<Neko> not deleting windows
<talljon84> Can you instruct Kubuntu installer to reinstall all files and run all of it's setup scripts without formatting the drive?
<talljon84> ...basically reinstall the shell over the existing filesystem?
<Neko> roar  ^-^  I would appreciate instructions
<Neko> wait, i'll be back in a little bit
<Hawkwind> talljon84: Absolutely
<Hawkwind> talljon84: AFAIK you don't have to format any partitions during the install
<talljon84> Hawkwind: and it should just overwrite all the config files in the process? (ie if there is an unkown soundcard configuration error, it will reset it back to the default)?
<Hawkwind> talljon84: Possibly
<ErikTheRed> i'll try asking my question again
<Hawkwind> talljon84: I've never tried it personally
<ErikTheRed> i got xgl working
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Sanne> Hawkwind, talljon84: I think this has just changed, IIRC, I read on ubuntu-devel that the root partition / will get formatted in any case. I don't know on which version it when it changed, though. Should I go dig for the link?
<Hawkwind> ErikTheRed: Read those URL's, might help you there
<ErikTheRed> well i don't need help with xgl per se
<ErikTheRed> i just need to know how to have a program startup upon login
<Hawkwind> ErikTheRed: That link tells you how to do exactly what you want
<Sanne> Hawkwind, talljon84: in any case, here's the link to the first post in the thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-September/020344.html
<mewmew> hi
<mewmew> this is Neko
<mewmew> anyway
<mewmew> first off, how do i resize my windows partition?
<Healot> you want to do while in Windows or off the LiveCD?
<naegling23> I upgraded to kde 3.4.whatever last week, now everytime I boot, the setup wizard runs, how do I make it stop
<mewmew> while on LiveDVD
<Healot> the DVD boots up GNOME right
<mewmew> no kde
<mewmew> it's a kubuntu livedvd
<Healot> run qtparted while in live session
<mewmew> ok what do i do?
<mewmew> once qtparted is open?
<Healot> it's simply dragging-typing...
<Healot> clicking operation...
<mewmew> what?
<mewmew> i mean, what exactly do i need to do?
<mewmew> also, should i keep the recovery info around?
<Healot> do you know what you want to achieve?
<mewmew> i want to resize the win partition and install kubuntu
<Healot> selecting the help menu might help
<Healot> do you know how to use qtparted?
<Healot> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<mewmew> ok, no i don't
<Healot> do you know how to select a menu from the menu bar?
<mewmew> yeah
<Healot> and know how to browser the internet? http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.en.html >> Visualize it
<obf213> anyone have a prblem with the password prompt not opening so u can run things as root, in kcontrol or system settings?
<Healot> since qtparted is visual, i guess screenshots would be better to explain it
<cLuEdArT> I've got a strange question when someone can lend some advice ;)
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: Ask away
<cLuEdArT> ok, so for the longest time i was using the i386 kernel
<cLuEdArT> awhile back in started using the k7-smp kernel
<Sanne> obf213: yeah, sometimes I have to hit the admin mode button again to make the password input window appear.
<cLuEdArT> since then, i haven't compiled anything.  I went to compile a package today, and I'm getting dependency issues left and right
<cLuEdArT> are libs platform specific?
<cLuEdArT> like, it's having a fit over Qt, and xlibs
<Healot> kernel libs?
<cLuEdArT> nope
<Healot> or application libraries?
<cLuEdArT> just libs and some other dev tools for source compiling
<Healot> it's architecture specific
<cLuEdArT> like, I was trying to compile KSmoothDock from source
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: Have you installed build-essential ?
<cLuEdArT> oh of course
<cLuEdArT> everything on here I've compiled form source
<cLuEdArT> but
<cLuEdArT> since I switched kernels, i haven't compiled anything until tonight
<cLuEdArT> they are arch specific?
<Hawkwind> If you've compiled things that are now deps, that's why you might be having issues.  It's not picking the needed deps up in the place they should be since you compiled them and not installed them via the package manager.
<obf213> how do make this automaticaly recognize your password
<obf213> like the irc
<cLuEdArT> hmmm
<cLuEdArT> ok, for instance
<cLuEdArT> one of the errors was "xlibs not installed"
<cLuEdArT> but it is, I can apt-get xlibs and it will say it's already the newest version
<intelikey> some body knows how to correct "Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US"." ???  aspell error.
<cLuEdArT> so, would I be wise, the next time I reformat, to install the k7-smp kernel before installing anyting, even before build-essentials?
<obf213> y does nickserve tell me my pasword is incorrect when i do the auto identify thing
<Healot> either way, really
<Sanne> cLuEdArT: make sure you have the corresponding -dev packages of the libs also.
<cLuEdArT> or is there a seperate set of repo's available for k7's.  I would think it would be the same as the i386 repos.
<obf213> and i know the password is correct do i need to add <> to the password
<cLuEdArT> Sanne, I do.
<cLuEdArT> the xlibs package only comes xlibs-dev according to Adept when I cross reference
<Hawkwind> !register > obf213
<Hawkwind> obf213: Might ask a staff member in #Freenode if they can help you recover your password
<Sanne> cLuEdArT: if you have them installed and get not found errors, see if you can tell the build proccess (usually configure) where the devs and libs are.
<intelikey> i386!=smp  smp=i686+
<Sanne> cLuEdArT: usually './configure --help' should tell you
<cLuEdArT> i've tried using a symbolic link for my libs, but when i rerun ./configure it still chokes
<intelikey> aspell issue ?
<cLuEdArT> but it's weird, everythign i have from firefox to amarok, i've compiled from source with no problems, until i started using this k7-smp kernel
<Sanne> cLuEdArT: you can also go through config.log and hunt for details of the errors
<intelikey> one question cLuEdArT, if you want to build everything why are you using *buntu ?
<Sanne> cLuEdArT: I doubt it's related to the kernel. Might be coincidence.
<cLuEdArT> well, for instance...
<cLuEdArT> with amarok, up until 1.4.3
<cLuEdArT> if you wanted MySQL with iPod support, you had no choice to compile
<cLuEdArT> otherwise, you had SQLite and no ipod support by default
<Hawkwind> But that's one thing, not everything
<cLuEdArT> you're right
<cLuEdArT> that's just as an example
<Sanne> intelikey: hey, did you get my message the other day? About alternate installer putting the cd in soulces.list?
<Hawkwind> No need to compile everything.  If you want to compile everything then you shouldn't be running a deb/rpm based distro really
<cLuEdArT> i realize that
<intelikey> Sanne i surely did, ty
<cLuEdArT> i love precompile .debs and .rpms :)
<Hawkwind> If you, you're messing up your system
<Sanne> intelikey: ah, cool. Then I got it done correctly :)
<intelikey> you did indeed
<Hawkwind> These dep problems you are having are more than likely because you compiled all this stuff and it can't find it in the correct place
<cLuEdArT> for firefox beta 2, there is no package
<cLuEdArT> so i compiled that from source too
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: You don't need the latest software all the time
<cLuEdArT> peerguardian is from source
<cLuEdArT> frostwire was from source
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: You could make deb packages of all those things
<Hawkwind> It will keep your system a lot cleaner and probably work better as well
<cLuEdArT> chkinstall?
<Hawkwind> Ewwwwwww no
<cLuEdArT> heh
<Hawkwind> I wouldn't recommend that to my worst enemy
<cLuEdArT> hahah, that's why I asked
<cLuEdArT> i never use that
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: Quick and simple how-to
<timi> ive been trying to change the kdm background of the edgy kdm theme but i dont know where to go, i went to login in manager and taht did nothing
<intelikey> i tried it once.... me wonders who it was that sujested chkinstall.....
<cLuEdArT> dh_make?
<intelikey> timi isn't edgy questions   #ubuntu+1   or have you asked there already?
<Sanne> timi: there's a package for changing kdm themes I needed to install in dapper. It will change the whole theme, though, not only the background. I will look for the name, sec.
<Sanne> timi: the package is kdmtheme
<cLuEdArT> Hawkwind, you've had good luck with this method?
<johny> mount:is't able to find /dev/fdo in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab....how can I fix it?
<timi> Sanne thanks, intelikey im not using edgy its just edgy kdm theme
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: I build packages for a living actually :P
<Sanne> timi: you're welcome :)
<Kr4t05> What would be a good GNU utility to zero write an entire flash drive?
<cLuEdArT> heh, so, timeframe on this method vs ./configure then make?
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: You don't use the ./configure and all that
<cLuEdArT> Hawkwind, I fix aircraft for a living, lol, i'm no compiler.
<Hawkwind> cLuEdArT: It takes about 10 minutes usually
<cLuEdArT> ah ok
<cLuEdArT> that's what i was trying to figure out
<cLuEdArT> i will definetly give it a shot.
<cLuEdArT> so as far as my broken packages now, its pretty much backup /home and format/reinstall?
<Hawkwind> Why not reboot to the other kernel ?
<Hawkwind> If it worked there, then use it
<cLuEdArT> other kernel is no more.
<cLuEdArT> gone from grizzub too
<Hawkwind> So install it
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know of a utility I could use to wipe a flash drive?
<intelikey> dd
<cLuEdArT> worth a shot.
<cLuEdArT> goodbye smp kernel lol.
<scythe> anyone know if samba can be ran from the livecd (hoary)
<Sanne> night all
<intelikey> aspell issue.  nobody ?
<scythe> file recovery off a non booting ntfs using the ubuntu livecd anybody?
<intelikey> scythe testdisk    'maybe'
<scythe> testdisk?
<scythe> tell me more!!
<intelikey> yeah
<cLuEdArT> hmmm, NTFS will only be read-only without fuse ntfs-3g
<scythe> and that isnt on the livecd, is it cluedart
<cLuEdArT> nope
<intelikey> apt-get install testdisk, and run it.   errr not sure if the repos are setup in the live cd hoary version... you might want to check.
<swamptu> what is easiest way to run gkrellm at startup?
<cLuEdArT> can you mount ntfs from the livecd?
<scythe> I am stuck on dialup...
<scythe> cluedart, yeah
<scythe> but I dont have any writeable disk
<intelikey> scythe yes hoary should support ro ntfs
<token__> trying to get the kernel-devel package, but `apt-get install kernel-devel' doesn't work
<scythe> I can read the hd, I just cant write to this guys external hd
<crimsun> what is "kernel-devel" supposed to provide?
<token__> kernel headers
<intelikey> linux-source  token
<token__> tx
<cLuEdArT> yeah, linux-source
<crimsun> are you sure you don't mean linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential?
<intelikey> linux-headers
<scythe> I dont want to format his drive so I can write to it, he might get a little mad
<intelikey> if ya just want the headers
<stahnma> anybody having trouble with KDE apps launching after installing XGL?
<token__> how can i search avail. packages?
<stahnma> toeken_ : apt-cache search whatever
<cLuEdArT> stahnma, i have trouble with java apps crawling
<token__> tx. again
<stahnma> cLuEdArt: I have had that problem too
<cLuEdArT> stahnma, but they launch no problem
<intelikey> scythe and you need to write to ntfs from linux why ?
<scythe> token, synaptic or package manager in you menus
<stahnma> I put on Sun JRE and the java stuff was nice
<stahnma> I have problems launching Amarok and Konquerer
<cLuEdArT> stahnma, with XGL, Azureus and FrostWire hate me.  heh.
<stahnma> which just seem sodd
<cLuEdArT> those aren't java based though
<stahnma> Yeah, Azureus was really rough
<stahnma> righte
<stahnma> to fix Azureus I installed Sun's JRE
<cLuEdArT> if you look on the compiz.net forums, you can get some good feedback there
<naegling23> is anyone familiar with samba?
<cLuEdArT> i already have jre.
<stahnma> it looks like GIGJ sucks
<scythe> guy has a laptop that is only ntfs, lost a sector and cant boot.  I am trying to recover the files off it  that I can read.  It is about 30 Gb worth of stuff, and he gave me an external HD.  Guess what... its NTFS too!!
<stahnma> or at least wasn't working well with that
<stahnma> did you run update-alternatives to reference Sun Java as primary?
<cLuEdArT> if he has an xp setup disc, he can run "fixmbr" from it
<cLuEdArT> last comment directed to scythe
<cLuEdArT> stahnma, nope.
<intelikey> scythe   mount -o remount,rw,umask=000 <mount.point/of.ntfs>      and if it breaks the fs  forget that you heard it here.    cause i'll deny it.
<cLuEdArT> intelikey, LMAO
<scythe> not the boot loader, its in the actual system
<cLuEdArT> scythe, i misread, i was thinking boot sector
<scythe> gets to the pretty WONDOW XP screen , then it blue screens
<scythe> np clue
<naegling23> scythe, I think that means its working normally
<scythe> I am going to try Intelikey
* intelikey hides
<cLuEdArT> what about "last known good configuration" or "recovery console" scythe
<scythe> that was a premature return key, i meany your suggestion
* cLuEdArT gets intelikey a lawyer
<scythe> no go cluedart
<intelikey> </whistels inocently>
<scythe> meant as well
<cLuEdArT> scythe, A:> FORMAT C: /s y
<cLuEdArT> lol
<scythe> Not my call, and the cisco software he has wont work under wine
<scythe> He will be pitching the hd, and replacing it.  I have dibbs on it, but if it is losing sectors (its a dell), then the drive probably wont be good for much longer
<scythe> maybe 2-3 more years
<intelikey> llf
<naegling23> Ive had hard drives go on me, reformatted them, and gotten 5 or so years out of them
<cLuEdArT> exactly
<naegling23> those things are weird
<cLuEdArT> formatting can potentially fix it
<cLuEdArT> i've had great luck with my drives
<scythe> so have I , but laptops are ..... untrustworthy.  I think he would rather not risk it
<cLuEdArT> doh, it's a laptop.
<cLuEdArT> well, then that starts getting pricey
<scythe> I have only had 2 drives go bad on me, one was after a cross country move... the other was a "bad" maxtor
<cLuEdArT> brb
<scythe> the maxtor lasted 3 years after he replaced it
<scythe> :)
<intelikey> llf   low level format    make or break the drive....  :)
<scythe> oo.org loads way to slow
<scythe> :(
<intelikey> i don't do oo
<intelikey> that very reason
<intelikey> aspell   Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US".
<scythe> hehe, I have to deal with the government.... nothing but office there.
<scythe> intel.. could you explain out that mount command you gave me?
<scythe> mainly the umask=000
<intelikey> where is the drive mounted that you want to write to ?     `mount `
<token__> trying to install/update via apt-get results in "failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `evolution': Input/output error." i tried to clean the cache etc...
<naegling23> hey, my computer seems to make more fan noise under windows, is this true, or is it just me
<token__> few google results
<scythe> or /media/sda1
<intelikey> k
<scythe> ive been switching betweek ubuntu and knoppix lately :)
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,rw,umask=000 /media/sda1
<intelikey> drop that in the konsole
<scythe> got thatgot that, what is the -o switch do, and what is umask=000
<intelikey> err live cd   gnome-terminal
<scythe> the rest I understand
<intelikey> answers to those are found in    man mount
<scythe> answers in man mount are about as clear as mud
<scythe> and I am at a mac right now, cant guarentee the same man pages
<intelikey>   -o     Options are specified with a -o flag followed by a  comma  sepa-
<intelikey>               rated  string of options.
<scythe> k
<intelikey> from man mount.....   you can read it for your self....
<intelikey>        umask=value
<intelikey>               Set the umask (the bitmask  of  the  permissions  that  are  not
<intelikey>               present).  The default is the umask of the current process.  The
<intelikey>               value is given in octal.
<scythe> what does that mean in english
<scythe> (I have man mount open on my laptop now)
<intelikey> means it sets the permissions
<scythe> like chmod then
<scythe> ?
<intelikey> can't chmod a file system that doesn't have permissions bit   that options is only for fs w/o perms bit
<scythe> k
<intelikey> i.e.  M$
<scythe> and the 000 is world, group, user rwx in a very simply put manner
<intelikey> yep
<scythe> I still use M$, I have yet found anything that can rip a dvd as quick (k9copy I am still playing with)
<Kr4t05> What's /dev/zero?
<scythe> null?
<intelikey> 0
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/zero count=1 bs=1
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Sweet, I think I may have solved my problem. :)
<scythe> thanx intel, I may be back, depending on how he 30Gb of transfer goes!
<cLuEdArT> heh
<Kr4t05> I was trying to find a way to zero-write a USB drive I had, so I figured I'd dd /dev/zero onto it. :)
<swamptu> Q: When i run glxgears the gears are spinning but i receive no output in the konsole
<intelikey> Kr4t05 that would write all '0' on the disk
<Kr4t05> intelikey: exactly.
<intelikey> Kr4t05 most often that is used for a security precaution.  gennerally first using /dev/random  or /dev/urandom   a few times then following with zero and a format
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I was trying to fix a bad partition table on the disk.
<intelikey> partition table is in the first sector.  a block size of 1 or 2 k  and count of 1  then repartitioning.
<BluesKaj> imbrandon, i still need to install libvisual-0.4-0, but the terminal says there's no installation candidate...is there a way to solv e this ?
<intelikey> libvisual0.2 - Audio visualization framework
<intelikey> libvisual0.2-dev - Audio visualisation framework (development package)
<intelikey> libvisual0.2-plugins - Audio visualization framework plugins
<intelikey> maybe one of those superceed it
<Kr4t05> It works!
<cLuEdArT> swamptu, use "glxgears -printfps"
<Kr4t05> Eureka!
<swamptu> yea figured it out hehe thx, I just can't seem to get ut2k4 working....i was playing it, then i upgraded to new patch.  Now i just see splash screen for a split second and then nothing.
<BluesKaj> intel , were you talking about libvisual-0.4-0 ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey
<intelikey> --i acknowledge that this is not a bench mark     or some such on the glxgears
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah wondering if that's the ubuntu dapper version of that package
<intelikey> BluesKaj you have edgy?
<BluesKaj> well. I am running kubuntu Dapper
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, do you have my repo ? " sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0 libvisual-0.4-plugins " and tell me the output ( i assumed you have done apt-get update )
<BluesKaj> yup imbrandon , sure did
<imbrandon> ok paste that line i just put in quotes
<imbrandon> and tell me the output
<intelikey> imbrandon is that the same as the libvisual0.2  ?
<BluesKaj> Package libvisual-0.4-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BluesKaj> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BluesKaj> is only available from another source
<AWOSDev> Can you help me with Samba?
<imbrandon> intelikey, it replaces it, its only for the new amarok
<intelikey> imbrandon i see... i was wondering why the name change...   libvisual0. libvisual-0.  often that will mean major change.
<imbrandon> intelikey, becosue upstream libvisual sucks and we had to mangle the packages
<intelikey> well i go now.
<rod> hi, im experiencing slow video playback with an ATI mobility card and while researching the problem was told to check the output of "fglrxinfo" and it says mesa3d.org not ATI, is this a problem, and if it it how can i go about fixing it?  thanks.
<Tachyon> If I wanted to dock Thunderbird in the system tray so that it can stay open to check mail, what would be a good way of doing this?
<imbrandon> !ati > rod
<__mikem> hey imbrandon, theres someone in #ubuntu whose hostmask contains the term terrorist, and being an american, that offends me
<__mikem> his username is banana
<rod> thanks brandon!
<habakkuk> hello
<fowlduck> __mikem: you said terrorist, i'm angry
<habakkuk> anyone alve?
<cLuEdArT> fowlduck, you said terrorist, i'm angry
<lupine_85> gasp!
<__mikem> cLuEdArT you said terrorist I am angry
<lupine_85> and he's... french...
<cLuEdArT> exactly
<fowlduck> __mikem: you said terrorist, i'm angry
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<__mikem> and here we go round the mullburybush
<fowlduck> and...the....circle.....continues....
* lupine_85 kisses /ignore
<cLuEdArT> and i'm U.S. military, and I believe in free speach, and if that guy wants to have a gay vhost, so be-it.
<__mikem> @ping
<BluesKaj> __mikem, hey get a life ...
<__mikem> I have a life and it sucks
<NthDegree> BluesKaj: he can always take yours
<imbrandon> hey CHILL
<imbrandon> everyone
<lupine_85> just /ignore __mikem -- it makes life so much easier :)
<cLuEdArT> lol
<__mikem> hey I am a regular in these chanels, so don't treat me like some troll
<lupine_85> seriously. I have
<imbrandon> __mikem, i know i was talking to everyone
<cLuEdArT> hahah regulars have some kinda l33t priveliges?
<__mikem> imbrandon I was talking to lupine_85, I know what you meant
<habakkuk> lol
<habakkuk> lag
<NthDegree> yeah, where's my OP status and my ass kissing
<NthDegree> i'm a regular
<habakkuk> wel, once again does anoune know HOWTO deal with Wine emulator ?
<__mikem> NthDegree, checks in the mail
<__mikem> #winehq
<imbrandon> winehq.org
<lupine_85> habakkuk: what are you trying to do with it?
<NthDegree> habakkuk: Wine Is Not an Emulator (WINE)
<habakkuk> lupine_85: well, i want to find it ;-) i followed by install instructhions on its webpage, but
<habakkuk> finally i dont know where is it placed and stuff
<lupine_85> once you've run sudo apt-get install wine you can run a windows binary like this:- "wine file.exe"
<lupine_85> or right-click on a .exe in konqueror and choose open with.. and in the box type wine
<habakkuk> i did it via synaptic
<lupine_85> yep, that's fine
<__mikem> lupine_85 you forgot one step...Crossing your heart and praying to god that it works
<NthDegree> same thing habakkuk
<loer> ....
<habakkuk> i tried it , but i have No wine there
<NthDegree> habakkuk: i suggest you start by running winecfg
<loer> I love you
<__mikem> um loer, I believe you are in the wrong chanel
<lupine_85> so when you type "wine --version" in some random terminal, what does it say?
<habakkuk> sorry guys, i have linux 1st time, about 4 hours so im confused a bit
<NthDegree> loer, if you haven't got anything remotely smart to say, say in in #ubuntu-offtopic or don't say it at all
<__mikem> lol
<habakkuk> habakkuk@Aicha:~$ winecfg
<habakkuk> bash: winecfg: command not found
<habakkuk> habakkuk@Aicha:~$
* habakkuk confused .
<loer> Yes
<habakkuk> ;] 
<__mikem> loer yes what?
* __mikem spies a troll
<lupine_85> 1. use pastebin
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NthDegree> shall I call HIM
<lupine_85> 2. you can't have installed it
<__mikem> NthDegree, who partell is "HIM"
<habakkuk> sorry for flood
<NthDegree> S*veas
<lupine_85> are the files /usr/bin/wine and /usr/bin/winecfg present?
<habakkuk> well, what did i do then ?
<habakkuk> lemme check\
<__mikem> ls /usr/bin | grep wine
<NthDegree> which wine
<NthDegree> which winecfg
<NthDegree> ^.^
<__mikem> any, that command will grep all items in /usr/bin with the word wine in their name
<NthDegree> yeah but WINE doesn't always go in /usr/bin
<NthDegree> it may go in /usr/local/bin
<habakkuk> ive got there plenty of shit but no wine files at all
<NthDegree> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NthDegree> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<lupine_85> if you search for wine in synaptic, does the package show up as installed?
<__mikem> fine ls /usr/*bin | grep wine
<habakkuk> LOL!
<habakkuk> forgive. ;)
<|lostbyte|> :)
<NthDegree> go to gentoo if you like to swear a lot (they permit it since users get frustrated with all the bugs)
<habakkuk> lupine_85:  may i privmsg you about that?
* __mikem wonders what happened to loer
<habakkuk> theres to mooch 'conjetion'
<habakkuk> ;)
<|lostbyte|> habakkuk, dpkg -l | grep wine
<lupine_85> erm, no
<habakkuk> erm, thanx :/
<lupine_85> TBH I should go to bed anyway
<__mikem> lostbyte's command works best
<NthDegree> night lupine_85
<lupine_85> night
<__mikem> you could do ls /* | grep wine
<__mikem> nvm that doesn't work
<NthDegree> or which wine && which winecfg
<NthDegree> which is the appropriate command
<fildo> morning felllow kubunters
<__mikem> username@computername:~$which wine
<|lostbyte|> habakkuk, HAve you installed wine in the first place ? how and from where ?
<__mikem> username@computername:~$which winecfg
<|lostbyte|> fildo, Morning.
<habakkuk> I have no ide
<NthDegree> habakkuk: sudo apt-get install wine
<habakkuk> i just followed by instructions on www, maybe i just upgrded that list
<habakkuk> dunno
<habakkuk> okay
<|lostbyte|> habakkuk, whats the out put for --------> dpkg -l | grep wine
<habakkuk> |lostbyte|: i have no idea what is this
<habakkuk> ;)
<|lostbyte|> habakkuk, or do what NthDegree just said.
<habakkuk> just performed
<habakkuk> strange transfer less than 1kb/sec
* NthDegree should use FBSD where he can say RTFM all day
<NthDegree> habakkuk: slow server methinks
<__mikem> NthDegree, just join the FBSD chatroom, and you can have the best of both worlds
<NthDegree> ROFL
<NthDegree> or (try) and get a BSD system to boot off a loopback device XD
* __mikem used to be stupid enough to run as root every minute of the day
<NthDegree> LMFAO
<__mikem> NthDegree ever hear of something called FreeSBIE
<NthDegree> __mikem: I didn't even run as administrator when I was using Windows
<NthDegree> nope, what is it?
<__mikem> Live freebsd cd
<habakkuk> ah another question
<habakkuk> do i need allthat file located in /usr/bin/ ?
<rich_mon> anyone up for ati driver install?  I need help with it.     I did it once but i'm not too sure it took.  How would I check that out?
<NthDegree> habakkuk: now i mean this in the politest possible way RTFM!!!!
* NthDegree joking
<habakkuk> didnt get ya anyway
<__mikem> RTFM = Read the F***ing Manuel
<habakkuk> i'm speding another like feefteenth hour here with my ne w os
<habakkuk> five
<rich_mon> i hear ua
<NthDegree> __mikem: you mean Read The "Fine" Manual :-)
<habakkuk> and im as impressed as confused
<__mikem> NthDegree, check the PM I just sent you
<NthDegree> just did
<rich_mon> any one familiar with ATI driver installs?
<rich_mon> heh, not a favorite subject isee
<NthDegree> rich_mon: the wiki has a HOWTO
<NthDegree> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<__mikem> How to use ati card, step 1, mount to a piece of wood, 2 take 10 paces and turn, 3 load gun, 4 fire at will, 5 buy an nvidia card
<NthDegree> __mikem: you evil non-FOSS supporting f00l
<rich_mon> mike: no kidding but i'm stuck with it
<NthDegree> How to use ati card, step 1, mount to a piece of wood, 2 take 10 paces and turn, 3 load gun, 4 fire at will, 5 buy an INTEL card
<rich_mon> best solution: go back to windows
<NthDegree> intel have opensourced and GPLd their main stuff :)
<NthDegree> rich_mon: read the howto
<__mikem> NthDegree, what do you mean, I just told everyone to blow away their ati card with a gun, how much more support for FOSS do you want
<NthDegree> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NthDegree> !ati > rich_mon
<NthDegree> just incase you didn't read
<|lostbyte|> NthDegree, Is it better that nvidia ?
<unix_infidel> can you restore the windows mbr from the ubuntu live cd?
<NthDegree> |lostbyte|: the open-source drivers are said to be, but the cards are cr@p
<NthDegree> unix_infidel: are you insane
<NthDegree> unix_infidel: use GRUB and chainload
<unix_infidel> NthDegree: i'm trying to restore the windows bootloader for a reason.
<NthDegree> unix_infidel: then use the windows recovery console to do it
<unix_infidel> was wondering if its possible and how to do it.
<|lostbyte|> unix_infidel, Sad to tell you, your stuck with linux for life, j/k
<unix_infidel> lostbyte: i dont mind that.
<__mikem> this is why I use vmware
<unix_infidel> NthDegree: its asking for an admin password which i set and it wont accept.
<NthDegree> unix_infidel:  Windows XP CD, boot it - then press R then do the commands fixmbr fixboot
<unix_infidel> NthDegree: look above.
<NthDegree> ZOMG
<unix_infidel> i'd do that if i could getinto recovery console.
<NthDegree> you mean you can't download a resource kit and use the commands!?
<|lostbyte|> unix_infidel, oh, then the format command in windows with the "/mbr" option
<NthDegree> microsoft.com and engage common sense (Windows XP resource kits contain those types of commands)
<|lostbyte|> :P
<NthDegree> or grab a binary copy of the mbr and rawwrite it
<|lostbyte|> YEah, that would be a more linuxphilic way.
* NthDegree doesn't know if he should become an ubuntu/kubuntu member and sign the CoC or not
<__mikem> NthDegree, I signed it, it isn't a big deal
<Admiral_Chicago> NthDegree, why not
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't gotten around to it yet but i'm on a LoCo
* NthDegree changes distros so often
<rcmn> does anyone know a programme that would read my directory reconize the type of file (audio format mp3,wav,etc...) and reencode the way i need.,
<Admiral_Chicago> rcmn, depending on the formats, you don't want to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> like its from mp3 to ogg
<Admiral_Chicago> i use mpeg321 for my stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> but it's mostly for mp3 to wav
<|lostbyte|> rcmn, What format do you want it to convert to ?
<NthDegree> rcmn, get Audacity
<|lostbyte|> NthDegree, That can do ogg ?
<NthDegree> then open the MP3 files and save them as OGG or w/e
<NthDegree> yeah it can do
<|lostbyte|> huh..k
<NthDegree> and it doesn't need non-free libs either XD
<NthDegree> to open MP3s is considered free on this thing it's wierd
<rcmn> oups sorry i had to step away , about the format i would say Mp3
<rcmn> just because it's portable
<rcmn> audacity does it ?
<rcmn> hum i see
<rcmn> ok i'll look more into it
<root_> well  i followed the ATI driver install instructions but...
<rich_mon> fglrxinfo
<rich_mon> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<rich_mon> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<rich_mon> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rich_mon> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<rich_mon> but as you can see, it didn't take
<rich_mon> anyone here who was helping me about 20 minutes ago?
<rich_mon> lol   can't remember who i was talking to
<rich_mon> sry
<rich_mon> about the ATI driver install
<Admiral_Chicago> rich_mon, what is the problem now
<rich_mon> well  i followed the ATI driver install instructions but...
<Admiral_Chicago> yes?
<rich_mon> but it didn't take
<rich_mon> when i check on the install, it doesn't say what it shoult
<rich_mon> it says something about mesa driver
<Admiral_Chicago> in adept?
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the error?
<Admiral_Chicago> use a pastebin if it is long
<rich_mon> root@Ubu:~# fglrxinfo
<rich_mon> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<rich_mon> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<rich_mon> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rich_mon> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<rich_mon> that's 9ot
<rich_mon> it
<DemonThing> there.
<|lostbyte|> rich_mon, glxinfo | grep direct ?
<DemonThing> uh ho
<DemonThing> hi*
<DemonThing> :)
<UQlev> rich_mon, what is your CPU?
<Admiral_Chicago> rich_mon, did you install the propiety driver or vesa
<rich_mon> it
<rich_mon> direct rendering: No
<rich_mon> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rich_mon> amd 2700
<rich_mon> ati 9700 pro
<Admiral_Chicago> i think vesa is the OS version
<rcmn> nthdegree: audacity is an audio editor not an ripper on the fly
<DemonThing> I have a question. I'm on a laptop with both wireless and wired ethernet. How do I configure stuff so that when the wired ethernet is connected, it uses that? (grabbing packages over wireless is slow :P)
<UQlev> rich_mon, 32 or 64 bit?
<rich_mon> 32
<NthDegree> rcmn, i know
<rich_mon> ya i just did the install according to the wiki
<UQlev> rich_mon, easyubuntu has ati driver and installs it easily
<NthDegree> rcmn, you can rip using anything audacity will allow you to convert
<rich_mon> well actually, i used easy ubuntu previously
<NthDegree> otherwise you'll just have WAV files that are very big usually
<Admiral_Chicago> rich_mon, or you can do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rcmn> i could use lame with a script as well but what i need is a mass ripper if u see what i mean
<Hobbsee> DemonThing: happens automagically with knetworkmanager
<DemonThing> I still have wireless connected, though
<DemonThing> so it still all goes through that
<Kr4t05> KDE4 shall pwn the world. :D
<DemonThing> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> and change driver to flgx or whatever it is
<rich_mon> ya. i actually did that
<DemonThing> fglrx
<rich_mon> i went into xorg.conf and configured it there
<rcmn> Demonthing: if it doesn't just do sudo ifconfig eth0 down (to put wired down) or sudo ifconfig ath0 down (for wireless down)
<rich_mon> i added the fglrx parts
<_Dink> did you blacklist fglrx ?
<DemonThing> ahh, right
<rich_mon> no not that i know of
<rich_mon> what is that?
<_Dink> its where fglrx wont be able to get into any bars/clubs
<_Dink> put it on a blacklist and they wont let it in
<_Dink> its in linux-restricted-modules-common I think
<Hobbsee> DemonThing: it shouldnt
<rcmn> Demonthing: to get it up " sudo ifconfig eth0 up $$ dhcpclient eth0 " (to get wired up ) or " sudo ifconfig ath0 up $$ dhcpclient ath0 " (to get wireless running)
<Kr4t05> NO!
<_Dink> add fglrx to it
<Nereid`laptop`af> er
<Nereid`laptop`af> poop on Konversation :)
<rich_mon> Dink are you talking to me? lol
<_Dink> yes
<rcmn> Demonthing replace the "$$" By "&&"
<rich_mon> are you joking about blacklisting the criver i'm trying to use?
<rich_mon> driver?
<_Dink> no im not
<DemonThing> alright I got it, thanks.
<rcmn> k
<_Dink> DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<rich_mon> so to use fglrx, i have to black list it?
<_Dink> which howto are you following ?
<rich_mon> the ubuntu ati
<_Dink> if you building your own package etc... you should yes
<rich_mon> i'm running ubuntu
<rich_mon> I'm trying to get ut2004 to play
<rcmn> so anyone about the mass reencoding audio ?
<rich_mon> I'm not having a lot of luck yet
<_Dink> which card do you have ?
<rich_mon> 9700 pro
<_Dink> ill trade you my 9600 and ill get yours to work ?
<rich_mon> AMD 2700
<rich_mon> idk
<rich_mon> ya sure
<rich_mon> lol
<_Dink> lol
<_Dink> yea ive gotten mine to work 99.9%
<rcmn> ya ? lol
<rcmn> minnesota
<_Dink> damn 3d acceleration fails on cedega
<rich_mon> well, that would be nice
<rich_mon> are u using ubuntu?
<_Dink> it works on 2.6.17 kernel but not .15
<_Dink> kubuntu same difference
<rich_mon> Dink, i'm new to linux stuff  so i won't necessarily get your references   lol
<rich_mon> well, anyways, it seems that I ought to be able to get this to work
<_Dink> edit that file I told you
<rich_mon> I thought my hardware would support it qauite well
<rich_mon> ok, what is the edit?
<rich_mon> what file? xorg.conf?
<_Dink> you have to edit that yes
<rich_mon> ok
<_Dink> and the linux-restricted something that I posted earlier
<_Dink> if forum was up i would post you the ati installer script
<_Dink> which works really well
<_Dink> well only if you know when to catch it if it errors out :P
<rich_mon> i don't know nothing
<rcmn> yep u're root
<rcmn> lol
<NthDegree> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rich_mon> ya, i know
<rich_mon> but anyways, what are the edits?
<_Dink> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235145
<_Dink> good luck
<_Dink> and bewarned it doesnt catch errors... you have to do it yourself
<_Dink> but it basically does the edits for you
<_Dink> it pretty much does this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-26e8b0d4be861a6b7c545dc21c45232f909d8ca2
<_Dink> im out for the night... hopefully tomorrow someone can help me with my ati problem :P
<rcmn> what ati ?
<rcmn> 9600 ?
<rich_mon> thank Sink
<rich_mon> Dinkl
<rredd4> are the updates safe to download?
<flaccid> how can i kill a process that want die when i do kill pid
<|lostbyte|> flaccid, killall -9 <programname>
<flaccid> thanks i forgot about that one :)
* NthDegree cracks the root user ^.^ (joking)
<ryan_> is it possible to change premissions of a file and all its contents
<rich_mon> back from installing ATI vid driver with a script.    still not quite working
<DaSkreech> ryan_: What?
<rich_mon> fglrxinfo
<rich_mon> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<rich_mon> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<rich_mon> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rich_mon> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<rich_mon> i think i should have seen something other than Mesa, no?
<DaSkreech> Did you change it to fglrx?
<rich_mon> in xorg.conf?
<rich_mon> ya
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<rich_mon> when i enter fglrxinfo, i'm supposed to see something about ati drivers, but i get the Mesa info instead
<rich_mon> so that tells me it's not right
<rich_mon> right?
<rich_mon> i've tried this 3 different ways now   lol
<rich_mon> i'm getting to know how not to install ati drivers pretty well now
<rich_mon> next i'll try it in russian
<ryan_> some how my drive and all its files' permissions got changed is there anyway to change them all with one command
<rich_mon> i've tried the update that comes with Ubuntu, the EasyUbuntu method and now the script method
<rich_mon> 3 up ,  3 down
<rich_mon> side retired
<rich_mon> lol
<DaSkreech> Does glxgears run?
<rich_mon> yep
<rich_mon> that was really exciting   lol
<actinic> fps in glxgears?
<DaSkreech> ryan_:You want a file or your drive changed?
<rich_mon> well, i think it's a config problem, but im not to sure
<ryan_> the file that my drive is mounted in
<rich_mon> how do i check fps in glxgears?
<actinic> glxgears -fps
<ryan_> i know how to do each file one by one but that will take forever
<actinic> correction: glxgears -printfps
<DaSkreech> ryan_: How do you do one file?
<ryan_> right clicking on the file and going in to the properties...im a nob
<actinic> ryan_, right click on folder.
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Ahhh :) What are you changing the properties to?
<rich_mon> 222 fps in glxgears
<Telroth_Plushie|> actinic, it's glxgears -info (i'm using edgy though)
<NthDegree> rich_mon: that is fine
<rich_mon> ok
<NthDegree> some people get 15000fps but anything above 50 usually indicates 3d acceleration is working
<actinic> Telroth_Plushie|, glxgears -prinftps works just fine
<actinic> what vid card rich_mon ?
<NthDegree> actinic, so does glxgears --i-agree-this-is-not-a-benchmark -fps or w/e
<ryan_> to let everyone on my network read and wriite
<rich_mon> ya, well i still think my video card is configured ....   9700 pro
<NthDegree> rich_mon:
<rich_mon> ya?
<NthDegree> there's a way to tell 1 sec
<rich_mon> 9700 PRO
<rich_mon> might as well be a jaton 4mb
<rich_mon> my first video card
<rich_mon> hehe
<patrick_> hey anyone know where i should put a deb if i want aptitide to find it for a reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> patrick_,  its from the repos?
<DaSkreech> ryan_: I can help you to get access to your stuff if you give me more info
* NthDegree sleeps
<Dr_Willis> the apt cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<patrick_> Dr.Willis . nooo i have a package
<patrick_> i put it there and it says it cant find it.
<ryan_> DaSkreech: what do you need
<actinic> NthDegree, how long did it take to type " --i-agree-this-is-not-a-benchmark -fps". ;p;
<actinic> lol
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Where is the folder you are trying to change?
<NthDegree> lol
<patrick_> Dr_Willis >E: I wasn't able to locate file for the lg3d-core package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<NthDegree> it's something funny like that
<DaSkreech> It's iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark
<actinic> there ya go
<ryan_> DaSkreech:/home/ryan/Drives/80GB
<patrick_> Dr_Willis >i put it in there already
<rich_mon> ok, well i still don't think i'm configured to use the ati driver
<actinic> DaSkreech, now type that 20 times quickly, lol
<patrick_> Dr_Willis >still cant find it
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Who owns that folder?
<NthDegree>  iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark
<ryan_> i do
<DaSkreech> iacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmarkiacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmarkiacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmarkiacknowledgethistoolisnotabenchmark
<NthDegree> you could flood with that ZOMG
<actinic> :)
* DaSkreech pants
<Dr_Willis> patrick_,  did this pacakge come from some repo you got in your sources.list or did you just download it from some random site?
* DaSkreech grabs a bottle of water and pours it over his head
<DaSkreech> Not as young as I used to be
* NthDegree goes sleep before n*lioth catches me
<DaSkreech> ryan_: What permissons are you changing?
<actinic> iamnotageek iamnotageek iamnotageek iamnotageek
<rich_mon> is running ati drivers on linux always this hard?
<actinic> why yes, yes it is
<rich_mon> lol
<patrick_> Downloaded from suns website
<rich_mon> i knew it
<saasdasd> u
<ryan_> DaSkreech: i want to be able to read and write to it freely from another computer with out a password
<patrick_> Dr_Willis >Doesnloaded ffmo suns wbsite and ever since apt-get and aptitude wont work at all saying it needs to be reisntalled.
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.RnB-Tunes.dl.am << new RnB, Hip Hop, Dancehall Tracks!!! free Download... CHECK IT!!!!
<DaSkreech> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<actinic> spam!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> RnB-Tunes: needs a boot :)
<Hobbsee> RnB-Tunes: please dont spam
<DaSkreech> It's a bot
<actinic> crap, spam even in irc channels
<DaSkreech> Or a script kiddie
<DaSkreech>  Either way
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@p54982F75.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Hobbsee
* RnB-Tunes was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> [14:16]  [Whois]  RnB-Tunes is n=RnB-Tune@p54982F75.dip0.t-ipconnect.de (podster.de Web-Client)
<DaSkreech> Joined and said that in the same second
<BlueFox> what is the command to install a program again..... yes im a NooBlet
<rich_mon> ok well maybe this is poking a bee hive with a stick, but how about    Mx518 and the IMWheel
<Dr_Willis> patrick_,  what you are trying to do wont work..  why dont ya just manually install that .deb ?
<DaSkreech> BlueFox: Apt-get or adept
<Dr_Willis> rich_mon,  i got that mouse. :P i like it..
<BlueFox> sudo apt-get install <program>?
<DaSkreech> BlueFox: Yup
<BlueFox> thank you
<Dr_Willis> rich_mon,  cant recall ever needing imwheel. but i dont use the extra buttons much.
<rich_mon> $10000000000   if you help me get it to work
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DaSkreech> ryan_: What do you mean another computer?
<rich_mon> u take paypal?
<patrick_> Dr_Willis > gives erros wont install
<Dr_Willis> rich_mon,   go to the gentoo wikis they cover it.
<DemonThing`> rich_mon: first you need to set the mouse protocol to ExplorerPS/2
<Dr_Willis> rich_mon,  and that "ubuntu hacks" book has a chapter.. and the ubuntu wiki proberly dies as well
<Telroth_Plushie|> if someone wants to go fix azureus in edgy, i'll give them a cookie
<DemonThing`> you can do that when doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DemonThing`> er, that lets you choose it
<DemonThing`> but yeah, consult gentoo wiki :)
<rafael> hello
<DemonThing`> they have a good article on it
<rich_mon> i have it set to Esplorer/PS2 and i got the back buttons to work
<DaSkreech> hi
<DemonThing`> Hi rafael
<rafael> I can't figure out where I change it so I can switch workspaces through the keyboard
<rich_mon> I need the wheel to work when I press down ,
<actinic> wow, 252 online and everyone's talking at once!
<Dr_Willis> rafael,  gee. i just set the  mouse wheel to change  workspaces
<Dr_Willis> i move to the panel.. and scroll the wheel
<DaSkreech> rafael: tryCtrl+F<n>
<Telroth_Plushie|> rafael, it's keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> under gnome - i go to the little mini-desktops applet and scroll
<rafael> I don't have a mouse wheel on my laptop touchpad :(
<DaSkreech> ryan_: What do you mean another computer?
<Telroth_Plushie|> ctrl+F<n> works
<rafael> DaSkreech: it worked :)
<Dr_Willis> rafael,  Egads! the humanity! :P
<ryan_> DaSkreech: i have a moded xbox that i can streem video and some how when i reinstalled the permissions changed or i did something to change them so i cant streem
<rafael> Telroth_Plushie|: where can I find those keyboard shortcuts?
<Dr_Willis> rafael,  i wonder if my laptops touchpad scroll area works for that.
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok so what are you changing them to?
<DemonThing`> Dr_Willis: I just tried it on this laptop and it works :)
<ryan_> ive just been checking all the boxes in the advanced permissions menu
<morcego> alguem aqui fala portugus?
<Dr_Willis> DemonThing`,  heh heh
<rafael> Telroth_Plushie|: where's the keyboard shortcuts? I'm rather new to kde :(
<DemonThing`> also fun with the tabs in Konqueror or Konversation
<DaSkreech> ryan_: and then you can stream?
<rafael> morcego: eu
<ryan_> yeah
<morcego> rafael: como eu instalo os codec pra rodar mp3?
<rafael> morcego: pvt
<morcego> tem em add/remover mas no da pra marcar!
<DaSkreech> ryan_: ok so do one at a time till you know which one works
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Then I'll tell you how to set all the files with that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ryan_> i network with samba and i sign in to the linux computer with my normal log on
<Dr_Willis> lol
<morcego> rafael:
<Telroth_Plushie|> rafael, kcontrol -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<DaSkreech> !es > morcego
<ryan_> DaSkreech: is smb://username:password@ipadress/shared file directory
<DaSkreech> ryan_: This is from the XBox Drive I take it?
<ryan_> yeah
<ryan_> DaSkreech:wate no its from the xbox to the computer
<actinic> keyboard shortcuts:  found in kcontrol > regional & accessibility
<DaSkreech> Right From the Xbox
<DaSkreech> in advanced do you have R checked?
<ryan_> ok then yeah
<DaSkreech> You should't need W or X checked
<DaSkreech> but the three levels of R should be checked
<ryan_> ok
<DaSkreech> In some file you haven't done yet of course :)
<DaSkreech> I'm asking if that's true
<rich_mon> gentoo wiki doesn't specifically lay it out for Mx518 mouse  :(
<ryan_> its every file even the avi files that i dont have permission
<ryan_> im wanting to change them all at once if possible
<DemonThing`> rich_mon: I think it's the same as for the 510
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Right I'm asking on a file that you currently can't stream are the checkmarks under R on or off?
<ryan_> of
<ryan_> off*
<DemonThing`> turn them on then :P
<rich_mon> the part im missing is for the use of the middle button, as when i push it'
<DaSkreech> Ok turn them on and then try again
<ryan_> DemonThing theres like 200 files
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Just do one file and if it works I'll show you how to do that
<DemonThing> chmod a+r *
<rich_mon> DemonThing:  i  have i mostly configured, all except the middle button push
<ryan_> once i turn them on i can streem
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Schweet Ok on a konsole browse to ~/Drives
<rich_mon> DemonThing:   does Ubuntu recognize back button when navigating through folders?
<DemonThing> find -type f | xargs chmod a+r
<DaSkreech> and type chmod +r -R 80GB/
<DemonThing> rich_mon: don't know, I don't use ubuntu on my desktop with the 518
<rich_mon> k
<ryan_> ok
<ryan_> done
<DaSkreech> ryan_: Or right clikc the 80GB folder
<morcego> how to install mp3 codec on Kubuntu?
<rich_mon> easy ubuntu
<actinic> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> -> properties -> permissions -> check change all sub folders and files -> advanced permissions -> put on the checkmarks -> ok
<DaSkreech> morcego: install libxine-extracodecs from the multiverse repository
<DemonThing> Is there a keyboard shortcut for changing tabs in Konqueror besides ctrl+pageup and pagedown?
<DaSkreech> morcego: If you need spanish help type /join #kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+[ and Ctrl + ] 
<morcego> how to install in APT?
<ryan_> DaSkreech: thanks you have been a big help
<DemonThing> DaSkreech: unfortunately that's not working :/
<actinic> and if you need help in pig latin type /join #oink
<morcego> the lbxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> morcego: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> DemonThing: What's not working?
<DemonThing> oh well, I'll just use ctrl+pageup/down :)
<DemonThing> ctrl+[ and ctrl+]  in Konqueror
<DaSkreech> morcego: sudo  apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech>  :)
<DemonThing> oh well
<DemonThing> :)
<dein> do you guys happen to know where my keys are?
<DaSkreech> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dein> !keys
<DemonThing> or I can just go under Configure Shortcuts and add alt-left and alt-right
<DemonThing> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DemonThing> ah ctrl+, and ctrl+. do it too
<DemonThing> handy :)
<dein> the ubuntu linux community is supposed to be supportive
<dein> this really makes me mad
<dein> i quit linux now
<DaSkreech> dein: WHich keys?
<dein> car keys
<DaSkreech> Ah try in the car
<DaSkreech> and it's spelt kar :)
<actinic> hey, they're in your trowsers next to your girlfriend
<actinic> she took them from you ... you were too drunk
<dein> only if the car is made by kde
<DaSkreech> actinic: Please read teh COC
<Parkotron> Hello all. I'm looking for an email client that will let me redirect (not forward) an entire mail account to another address. Any ideas?
<actinic> !COC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<actinic> !DOA
<DaSkreech> Parkotron: have you tried kmail?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DOA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parkotron> DaSkreech: KMail will forward individual messages but not more than one at a time.
<actinic> i read it, don't like it
* DaSkreech is listening to "How crazy are you" by Meja [Kaffeine] 
<Parkotron> I've tried Thunderbird, KMail, and Evolution but none of them will do it.
<DaSkreech> dein: It's not a KDE kar?
<DaSkreech> Parkotron: Which one do you like the best?
<warpzone> wow, switched to KDE a little over a week ago and after some initial frustration its pretty impressive
<DaSkreech> warpzone: tried Alt+Space ?
<Parkotron> DaSkreech: I was a long time Thunderbird user (ie before I came to KDE) but GMail has replaced my need for an email client.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<dein> no
<flaccid> Opera will replace your need for Gmail :p
<DaSkreech> dein: Hmm maybe #ubuntu can help then :)
<warpzone> DaSkreech: whoa
<dein> open source cars would be bad, because then people could start it without your password
<actinic> Opera's fantastic
<DaSkreech> ha ha ha
<DaSkreech> dein: Eh?
<Dr_Willis> people would want their cars to autostart...
<flaccid> dein: lol. cept there is encryption
<warpzone> question though, is there a way to use the Windows key on a keyboard for shortcuts? Every time I assign it to something it switches back
<dein> ok bye
<dein> im hungry
<Parkotron> My situation is that my girlfriend just graduated from university and consequently her university email is about to expire. She'd like to move all the mail to her new account, but forwarding it is ugly: the dates and from address are all changed. Lots of clients let you forward one email at a time but I need to move the entire mailbox.
<DaSkreech> warpzone: I just use it for amarok
<DaSkreech> Parkotron: well maybe you want to ask in #thunderbird
<Parkotron> warpzone: Try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120001
<DaSkreech>  how urgent is this?
<Dr_Willis> print them all out. :P
<Parkotron> DaSkreech: I'm guessing I'll have to resort to some kind of command line client that handles batch jobs.
<DaSkreech> Parkotron: Possibly but you can join irc.mozilla.org and #thunderbird and ask there
<DaSkreech> Possibly tomorrow :) they should be able to give you a solution since they probably have been asked that more than once
<Parkotron> DaSkreech: The account is going to expire immediately, but my girlfriend's been on my back for a while now.
<Dr_Willis> i recall that ubuntu hacks book mentioned using thunderbird under windows - to convert the email to its format.. then copying THAT converted data to the linux system
<DaSkreech> Parkotron: IE tonight?
<Parkotron> DaSkreech: This week would be soon enough, I'd wager.
<warpzone> Parkotron: ooo very helpful thanks
<DaSkreech> Well do you know how to add irc.mozilla.org to your IRC client?
<Parkotron> Dr_Willis: That's a good approach. Unfortuately the the new account is webmail/POP so I can't just import mail from file.
<Parkotron> DaSkreech: I just did. I'll head over there and see if someone can help me. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> pop? cant ya download all the mail  from the pop server? or do you HAVE to use webmail to access them?
<Dr_Willis> I aint done much email in ages. :)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I am using Skim, and when my computer starts up, it says something about the DCOP not running.  (It actually is running.)  I don't exactly know what's happening.  Though I do have a link to the default scripts in my ~/.xinput.d/ directory.
<DaSkreech> Parkotron: Doubt you'll get a huge flow of info tonight but ask around as early as you can tomorrow and you should get a few good pointers
<Parkotron> Dr_Willis: I have IMAP/POP/webmail access to the old account, but I don't have IMAP access to the new account so I can't upload to it only download.
<Dr_Willis> i was just thinkign store the emails locally.. but heck.. what do i know. :P Its past my bedtime
<pierreth> i cannot the users in the kde preferences, what should I do?
<pierreth> i cannot see, i mean
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Where does it say dcop is not runing?
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'users & groups' item/icon pierreth ?
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> odd
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: I am in French
<Dr_Willis> Egads! you are in French!  . :P
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: I was playing with users and groups
<Dr_Willis> My brother law is from France. :)
<pierreth> cool
<Ertain> DaSkreech: it says it as my desktop is booting up.
<pierreth> but i am from canada
<pierreth> i changed the group of my user pierreth to users
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Did it start doing this after you did something?
<pierreth> it was pierreth:pierreth before
<pierreth> i deleted the group pierreth
<leonrott> hi
<DaSkreech> hello
<leonrott> how can i probe my ftp??
<pierreth> can i do a reinstall to repair?
<warpzone> apt-get install -f i think
<DaSkreech> With a probulator (obvious futurama joke)
<DaSkreech> leonrott: What do you mean?
* Dr_Willis hits DaSkreech  with a Spice Weasle!
<Dr_Willis> Bam!
<Ertain> DaSkreech: I can't exactly remember what I did.  I did install Skim, of course, and looked on Kubuntu.com to figure out how to exactly make it work (since it wasn't working).  I think I changed something in my /etc/X11/xinput directory, but I can't remember.
<warpzone> oops came in at the wrong time
<leonrott> DaSkreech: i can see in my localhost but outside not
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Ha aha ha :) Cheese it!
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Skim is installed by default
<DaSkreech> leonrott: You can ftp into yourself but not from outside?
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: no idea?
<Ertain> How odd.  :-/  Anyway, at first, when I installed it, it didn't work.  I had to tweak the $LC_CTYPE variable.  Then I changed something else.  Again, I can't remember. :-(
<leonrott> DaSkreech: yes
<leonrott> DaSkreech: with apache and ftp it is the same i can see my pages but my friends not
<DaSkreech> leonrott: What are you using to ftp?
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Ah is your machine behind a router?
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  i am reminded.. that  i cant recall ever using a group for myself. :P
<leonrott> DaSkreech: Proftpd
<warpzone> okay i cannot find khotkeys to save my life
<DaSkreech> warpzone: try System settings
<DaSkreech> It's under accesibilty
* DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech>  I don't know either
<Dr_Willis> pierreth,  cant readd the group? or just make a new user. and copy/chown all the stuff over to the new users homedir. (sounds like a gimmicky fix)
<warpzone> DaSkreech: you're right. hmmm slightly misleading. thanks!
<pierreth> Dr_Willis: I can do what I want at the command line, but in kControl, I have this error: Impossible to load the module name 'Users and Group'
<Parkotron> warpzone: It's been renamed Input Actions in KDE 3.5. It's under Regions and Accessibility
<Parkotron> I think mutt can handle my mail problem. It took me a while to find it because it uses the term "bounce" instead of "redirect".
<warpzone> Parkotron: roger doger, and thanks
<leonrott> DaSkreech: humm how can i know that? is it probably my isp do that??
<DaSkreech> leonrott: How do you connect to the internet?
<leonrott> DaSkreech: humm by dsl
<DaSkreech> leonrott: safe to say you are behind a router then :) DSL Modems act as routers
<pierreth> how can i activate su?
<pkarticle> you can type sudo before each command you want to execute as root
<pierreth> pkarticle: yes i know
<DaSkreech> pierreth: sudo -i but don't abuse it
<pierreth> why su is not working?
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<pierreth> DaSkreech: OK, this is working
<pkarticle> pierreth: you can start a root shell by clicking the session menu and then New Root Shell
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pkarticle> oh ok you got it
<we6jbo> How do I play runescape on kubuntu?
<pierreth> pkarticle: OK
<DaSkreech> Ah.. umm
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> whats runescape?
<we6jbo> It's a game on the internet that needs java to play
<DaSkreech> Ah ok It's a Java game?
<we6jbo> I'm using firefox but it won't let me type in my user name and password
<DaSkreech> Have you installed Java?
<we6jbo> I play it on my other computer at school but I want to play now and it won't let me type in my user name and password
<DaSkreech> leonrott: You are going to have to poke holes in your router
<we6jbo> it's at www.runescape.com I don't know why it won't let me type in my user name and password
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Either call your ISP or google for Port forwarding and your DSL Modem's model number
<rich_mon> DBO:  back
<hussam> any program like firestarter for kde?
<DaSkreech> we6jbo: Have you installed Java?
<we6jbo> and I'm using fire fox
<we6jbo> yes
<DaSkreech> hussam: How about firestarter? :)
<DaSkreech> And you did the sudo update-alternatives ?
<warpzone> whelp Im out for the night, thanks for the help guys n gals
<leonrott> DaSkreech: thanks its very rare problem my friends have the same configuration and they runs apache :S
<hussam> DaSkreech, that's a gnome one. I need a kde one
<rich_mon> DBO:  still says Mesa at fglrxinfo
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Well all I can tell you is that your IP doesn't seem to have anything running on Port 80 which is likely for a DSL modem
<we6jbo> Holy cow it finally worked I don't know what I did but it works finally gee
<DaSkreech> we6jbo: :-) Glad to hear
<protostar_> hello
<leonrott> DaSkreech: humm i'll go to search about that thanks DaSkreech
<protostar_> anyone know how to change themes in Kubuntu?
<protostar_> cause I can't find the option to do so
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Sure no problem
<DaSkreech> protostar_: Try in System Settings
<protostar_> I'm there
<protostar_> I see where to change the KDM theme
<protostar_> but not the system theme
<DaSkreech> protostar_: Well ... I don't know that KDE has a one button theme like Gnome
<protostar_> I remember doing it in Suse
<DaSkreech> Well you have Kthemes I]  admit
<protostar_> ok
<protostar_> thx for your help
<hussam> DaSkreech, firestarter won't run on edgy
<DaSkreech> Ah that sucketh
<Healot> You arson :)
<nixternal> [00:46:31]  <hussam> DaSkreech, firestarter won't run on edgy
<nixternal> it ran for me just this week
<nixternal> i had to demo a system, and i only had wireless on my lappy
<nixternal> so i created a quick crossover cable
<nixternal> and ran firestarter, and it saved the day ;)
<nixternal> and now
* nixternal beds
<|lostbyte|> How to i check for updates from cli ?
<osiris> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<|lostbyte|> osiris, huh ? i was looking forward to see if there is an update for a specific version.
<osiris> ah
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: Or a specific package?
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, yes, want to query
<osiris> apt-cache search ?
<DaSkreech> I think it's apt-cache policy
<DaSkreech> It should show the installed version and the candidate version which will be higher if there is a newer version
<dragos> yo
<dragos> jest ktos
<dragos> ?
<dragos> yo
<dragos> jest ktos?
<dragos> yo
<dragos> deb
<draik> anyone here having issues with frostwire not loading?
<dragos> i have problrem
<osiris> do you have java ?
<dragos> problem somone help me ?
<osiris> draik,
<draik> osiris,
<dragos> give me comend to install my nividia
<dragos> this file name
<dragos> nvidia-installer.log
<dragos> how to install this i don't know
<dragos> ?
<DaSkreech> dragos: Which language?
<dragos> me?
<osiris> dragos, thats a log file.  you dont install those
<dragos> somobody
<dragos> know where i
<dragos> search
<dragos> file to my
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, policy, yeah it will hard.. Only if it was a one liner
<dragos> nvidia?
<dragos> i need to instal graphic
<osiris> stop pasting 1 or 2 words at a time Dragnslcr
<|lostbyte|> be*
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<osiris> er
<osiris> dragos,
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<DaSkreech> dragos: Yes you :)
<dragos> where i can take this file nvidia? ;> say plx i need install graphic
<DaSkreech> French?
<draik> osiris, you were saying?
<draik> yes I do
<DaSkreech> dragos: Which language do you speak we can send you to the right people to ask
<osiris> try running frostwire from the CLI, is there an error ?
<draik> let me check
<dragos> me are poland
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> I think >_<
<draik> osiris, You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<DaSkreech> dragos: try /join #ubuntu-pl
<osiris> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre   draik
<DaSkreech> Though that's not a lot of folks in there :(
<draik> It's installed, latest version
<osiris> hmm
<dragos> root@dragos-desktop:~# apt-get install "nvidia-installer.log"
<dragos> Czytanie list pakietw... Gotowe
<dragos> Budowanie drzewa zalenoci... Gotowe
<dragos> E: Nie udao si odnale pakietu nvidia-installer.log
<dragos> error
<dragos> can find file pakiets invifdia-installer.
<Healot> holy polska!
<dragos> some help me ;/
<osiris> draik, i guess i uninstalled it
<draik> osiris, java version "1.4.2"
<osiris> gimme a sec
<draik> ok
<osiris> !frostwire > osiris
<DaSkreech> dragos: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> dragos: If you can't get them today try tomorrow. They can help
<DaSkreech> !nvidia > dragos
<osiris> quick question, is there a -U option (update) for dpkg ? or does dpkg -i update if already installed ?
<osiris> im used to rpm's
<flaccid> osiris: apt-get update to update list of updates
<flaccid> apt-get upgrade to fetch updates from update list
<osiris> nope
<flaccid> nope?
<osiris> looking to install a package by hand, and update if its already installed
<flaccid> oh
<osiris> via dpkg
<flaccid> sorry
<flaccid> dpkg -i is update as well
<draik> dpkg -i should update it if installing a newer version, AFAIK
<flaccid> i mean is upgrade if the package is installed already
<osiris> rpm had a -I and a -U so i wondered
<flaccid> yeah no -U in dpkg, just -i
<draik> will only install if newer version too, I think
<osiris> thx.  like i said.  comming from many years of rpm's
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> i asked the same question in here when i switched :)
<osiris> loads fine here
<|lostbyte|> flaccid, -i updates it, automatically. although there is a --update-avail option too.
<osiris> draik, must be a java issue on yer end, or try deleting any .files it may have in ~/ and see if that helps
<osiris> i got the deb from their site, and it works fine
<flaccid> yeah thats what i said
<yanis> how can I change that ugly red picture that is displayed when I block a pic from a specific url in Konqueror?
<draik> ok
<osiris> yanis, use firefox with ad-block
<osiris> =)
<yanis> but I like konqueror
<|lostbyte|> There is adblock for konqueror too.
<|lostbyte|> adn there is no red picture.
<yanis> where can I find it?
<draik> It's kinda weird that I go to java.com and it tells me that I have the latest version of java
<dragos> i cant find nvidia for my computer
<dragos> i have nvidia riva tnt 32mb
<osiris> draik, but do you have jre 1.4.2 (i think ? ) or higher ?
<osiris> !java > osiris
<draik> I am going through 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and I'm selecting...
<draik> choosing                /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<DaSkreech> dragos: The drivers you have should be good then
<draik> Was           /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<|lostbyte|> dragos, i think you need the.. nvidia-glx-legacy
<dragos> ye i can't find this
<dragos> in the
<dragos> web
<|lostbyte|> dragos, adept has it.
<osiris> dragos, try more than one word a line, and have a little patience
<dragos> ok i see in trhe web i write here when i find or something
<osiris> !nvidia > dragos
<osiris> follow those instructions that i just sent to you dragos
<draik> osirs, that did the trick
<draik> Thank you for your help
<draik> much appreciated
<osiris> sure
<osiris> get yer frosty on
<draik> you know it :p
<draik> Stay Frosty
<osiris> any easy way other than top to see whats using so much bloody ram ?
<Healot> free
<royal> hi um for a school project i'm trying to install kubuntu on a linux machine. is it possible in any way shape or form to put the ability to play sound back in?
<thoreauputic> osiris: it's pretty normal for Linux to use a lot of RAM - it tries to use it in preference to swap at all times
<thoreauputic> osiris: the second line of  free -m i s more relevant
<thoreauputic> *is
<royal> um or would I have to put in a completely different motherboard?
<royal> my gateway is a 9310S
<royal> ... no one has an answer?
<flaccid> whats wrong with the sound, royal?
<royal> not playing :P
<flaccid> it was working before?
<flaccid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<flaccid> double clicking on the volume control, where is this?
<Healot> for kubuntu - Kmix;somewhere in the KDE Menu
<federico> hello all! can anybody please help me with a wireless card installation?
<flaccid> but you can't double click on a menu item
<flaccid> and there is no file -> change device in kmix
<federico> i searched https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported but no suggestions are available for my cisco aironet 350.. :(
<royal> oh. so board audio drivers isn't the issue
<federico> please...:(
<AegeanLinux> HI ALLL!!!!!!!!!!1
<dragos> hiho
<AegeanLinux> where does Kubuntu store it's global File Associations ?
<dragos> who now where i get nvidia install i need to my coimputer
<AegeanLinux> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AegeanLinux> ! hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<AegeanLinux> !p0rn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p0rn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AegeanLinux> !gamba
<AegeanLinux> !gambas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-2 (dapper), package size 964 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<AegeanLinux> does anyone know where Kubuntu stores it's global File Associations ?
<dragos>  nvidia-glx-
<royal> ubuto: where is alsa?
<dragos> where i find this  file?
<AegeanLinux> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<AegeanLinux> !alsa-libs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-libs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> AegeanLinux: you can't double click on volume control, and there is no file -> change device
<dragos> who have maybe link to nvidia-glx
<dragos> to download
<AegeanLinux> dragos: heard of this thing called "google" by anychance ?
<dragos> i can't find i check ;/
<dragos> in the goodle
<dragos> google
<Healot> !nv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Healot> !info ati
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryanr> i am using kate on ubuntu and I am trying to get the "Warn about file being modified" to work, but it doesnt seem to notify me, just curious if I need some other library
<dein|non-oss> hey guys
<AegeanLinux> hoe dein
<dein> what do you think of a laptop i just purchased
<AegeanLinux> It looks great!
<dein> specs: Intel core duo 1.6ghz
<AegeanLinux> (ie , how would I know !!! )
<dein> 1 gb ram
<dein> etc etc
<dein> cost me 1k
<dein> good deal or no?
<royal> oh for a moment I thought you said core 2 duo
<royal> dunno about core 1 duo though
<dein> well, its already bought, hopefully it'll serve me well
<royal> btw, it doesn't seem to be as so much a problem playing sound as so much a problem playing the mp3 put on it
<dein> my desktop died last week, its power supply died and fried my motherboard among other things
<royal> I repeat... I'm running kubuntu on a gateway 9310S. I've got it to play dings and dongs, but not the mp3 file I put on the computer.
<royal> (this isn't the gateway i'm using btw, this is a homebuilt gaming machine)
<dein> are you new to linux royal?
<royal> yea
<dein> ok
<dein> go to adept
<dein> or actually one sec
<royal> on top of this i'm doing this as a class project.
<grothesk> Hi!
<royal> hi
<dein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<grothesk> How to I implement 'normalize' into k3b?
<dein> read that guide, and it will get all your mp3, and other things working
<federico> hello! Just 1 question:how can i get the MAC address of my wireless card? Please...
<dein> they can't be installed by default thanks to legal issues
<dein> federico: iwconfig
<grothesk> There is no 'normalize' for ubuntu, but 'normalize-audio' which is not found by k3b...
<dein> grothesk: i have no idea
<dein> federico: enter that in the cli
<federico> dein thanks, but it doesn't show me the mac... :(
<royal> so does this sound converter package thing come with ubuntu or do I have to download it?
<wry> hey guys
<dein> dont do sound converter
<federico> dein it says: access point invalid
<wry> havin some probs with adept
<dein> one sec federico
<royal> what then dein?
<grothesk> federico: ifconfig
<federico> dein ok it is a pcmcia card, i already installled the driver
<dein> one sec ill give you instructions
<dein> first go into adept
<wry> when I try and open adept it tells me that another process is using the database.
<royal> adept is where now?
<dein> try sudo apt-get install wry
<dein> under system
<royal> ok
<federico> dein thanks
<royal> (btw that thing isn't connected to the internet)
<royal> (just so you know)
<dein> you're gonna need to get it connected
<royal> hmm...
<dein> but in the meantime
<dein> go to the view menu in adept
<royal> ok.
<dein> and choose manage repositories
<wry> dein---> I don't have anything in particular i wants to get and so would rather browse in the gui
<dein> wry still try downloading something in apt-get, it will tell you what to do if the problem persists
<dein> do sudo apt-get install libtorrent
<wry> cheers
<dein> see where it says ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' royal?
<royal> for me or wry?
<royal> oh
<dein> the two lines that start with deb, right click them and choose enable
<royal> got it
<dein> then click the components section of those lines and make it say 'universe multivers'
<dein> 'universe multiverse'
<wry> dein--> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dein> run that command it just told you to run wry
<dein> should fix your problem
<wry> cool, just thought i might need to find somethin in specific to run it on
<dein> nah
<dein> tell me if that fixes it
<dein> after you're done editing those lines royal tell me
<royal> alright i'm done
<dein> ok, next section there is a line that reads "## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'"
<dein> enable the two lines
<dein> then make sure their components section reads 'main restricted universe multiverse '
<dein> click apply and then close
<wry> can anyone suggest a good email client?
<dein> tell me when you're done
<dein> kmail is what i use
<wry> Kontact keeps tripping over itself
<dein> what kde version are you using?
<royal> ok wait the two lines below the uncomment the following lines etc only have to be "main restricted universe multiverse" or all 4 lines?
<dein> only the two lines below
<wry> dein--> humour me please... how do i check the version?
<dein> you using konversation as your irc client wry?
<wry> absolutely
<dein> if so go to help->about kde
<royal> ok got it
<dein> that will tell you what version you're running
<wry> 3.5.2
<dein> ok royal, when you get your computer connected to the internet go to konsole
<dein> its under the system menu
<dein> and type in "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<dein> or "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs mplayer mozilla-mplayer" if you want to enable embedded video in firefox as well
<dein> wry: you might wanna upgrade to 3.5.3 or 3.5.4
<Healot> a total of 17MB download
<Goliath23> hi
<dein> they're much faster
<wry> cheers
<dein> hi
<Goliath23> it seems that after the update to 3.5.4, the konqueror file previews don't work anymore... I have the arts-codecs installed... what else can I do?
<dein> apt-get install kdemultimedia goliath23
<Goliath23> sorry, libarts-xine I meant...
<halfbloodprince> hey, people! my kubuntu iso download is 100% done! yay!
<dein> lol congrats
<halfbloodprince> any tips before i burn the cd and go ahead with the install?
<Goliath23> dein: I'm not sure I want all that stuff in kdemultimedia... do you know which might be the missing package?
<Healot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dein> no i'm afraid not goliath, all i know is that kdemultimedia enabled file previews for video for me
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: you there?
<Goliath23> I got w32 codecs installed
<wry> dein---> where will I find them?
<Goliath23> btw. It doesn't show previews for mpeg1 too.
<Healot> do you know where the codecs  are located, Goliath23?
<dein> you have to add a repository
<Healot> btw, you need libxine-extracodecs first
<halfbloodprince> any tips before i install?
<Goliath23> Healot: adept tells me it installed them in /usr/lib/codecs (the w32codecs) ... I'm sure I have extracodecs as well, mom
<dein> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<dein> thats the one for kde 3.5.4
<Goliath23> extracodecs are installed as well!
<dein> 3.5.3 is the same except replace "kde-354" with "kde-353"
<dein> halfbloodprince, are you new to linux?
<Healot> great, thanks
<Goliath23> Healot: I take a look at the dependencies and find that package
<halfbloodprince> dein: i'm not new to linux per se.. i've uses SuSe linux earlier for a short period.. and i wasn't very happy with suse, so i uninstalled it
<halfbloodprince> i've used*
<halfbloodprince> this is the first time i'm trying out kubuntu.. it seems to be really easy and promising
<dein> well let me ask you a couple of questions quick ok?
<halfbloodprince> sure
<dein> what kind of network connection are you using for the internet
<dein> ethernet or wireless
<halfbloodprince> cable internet
<halfbloodprince> ethernet
<dein> ok
<halfbloodprince> that's cool right?
<dein> did your networking work out of the box on suse?
<halfbloodprince> dein: it worked once i found the network settings panel hidden deep within yast
<halfbloodprince> and once i entered the correct ip address, etc, it worked
<dein> hmm, if it was just a configuration issue you should be fine
<halfbloodprince> i know that it's easier in kubuntu, coz the network settings box is right there
<Goliath23> lol? kdemultimedia comes with lots of -dev packages?
<dein> do you know what video card you are using?
<halfbloodprince> yeah.. an integrated intel video card
<dein> ok you should have 3d accel automatically then
<|lostbyte|> Where are the firefox temperory files ?
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<Healot> Goliath23: could you pastebin the file list of w32codecs...
<dein> everything else should work fine then
<dein> come back when you've got installed and ill give you a guide for how to enable mp3 and the other restricted formats
<halfbloodprince> okay, i'm burning the iso using nero.. i'm going to select the 'burn image to disc' option.. is that correct?
<dein> yes
<halfbloodprince> coz there's another option for burn bootable disc
<halfbloodprince> i'm doing the image to disc thing
<Healot> halfbloodprince: yes thats the way...
<dein> the image is already bootable
<wry> dein---> added the repository, but a search of kde just brings up zillions of apps (of course)
<halfbloodprince> so once i boot using kubuntu.. it first 'loads' the live cd, right?
<Goliath23> Healot: it's not that I have a problem with a certain file type. I can even play all sorts of wmv files. but konqueror just refuses to even try to show previews in icon mode
<dein> wry: do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dein> then do ctrl+alt+backspace to reset your xserver
<dein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Healot> Goliath23: don't worry about that... as long as you can play it with other player
<dein> follow that guide halfblood for adding repositories
<halfbloodprince> cool, thanks
<halfbloodprince> the cd's burning now
<Goliath23> Healot: don't tell me not to worry about video previews. I liked them and I wont them back (they worked before) :)
<dein> then you can get mp3 support and other special stuff
<halfbloodprince> once i boot using the cd, it lods the live cd right?
<dein> yes
<dein> and there will be an icon on the desktop that you can choose to install with
<halfbloodprince> cool
<halfbloodprince> what if the live cd doesn't detect my hardware correctly
<dein> then you go play on the internet while kubuntu installs
<dein> then you should probably wait a little longer before you get linux
<halfbloodprince> haha
<halfbloodprince> but it should detect it, right? i have faith in kubuntu :p if suse can detect it, kubuntu definitely can
<dein> if suse detected it, kubuntu will too
<halfbloodprince> cool
<Healot> Goliath23: I guess you have to worry then
<dein> oh, btw halfblood, kubuntu is much faster than suse
* halfbloodprince grins
<dein> except when running off the live-cd of course
<halfbloodprince> suse was such a pain.. beginning with the 5 cd install
<dein> i stopped with suse when its package manager went to hell in 10.1
<riri> hbp use suse DVD
<halfbloodprince> haha
<riri> if i had the equivalent of firestarter working on suse i would stick to it
<dein> plus it was so slow on this laptop (which has a 780mhz processor btw)
<halfbloodprince> what's the default screen resolution that kubuntu installs with
<dein> depends on your card
<halfbloodprince> i currently use 1152x864.. would that be possible
<riri> but know i am testing edgy kubuntu ... i start to like it :)
<riri> lol
<dein> and it's capabilities
<halfbloodprince> well, i'm on windows right now, and i'm on 1152x864
<halfbloodprince> so i guess the card supports it
<riri> i guess no vista ?
<dein> if your card is an intel one, and its running 1152x864, you can probably get that running easily on it
<halfbloodprince> cool :)
<dein> just go to system settings--> display
<wry> dein---> not a happenin thing
<riri> hbp you should try knot 2 edgy kubuntu
<dein> hmm wry?
<halfbloodprince> ??
<riri> wry is why ?
<wry> dein--> apt-get update stalled for quite a while
<dein> dont do it halfblood, hes trying to get you to install beta software
<wry> and then told me why
<wry> ....
<dein> try with adept?
<dein> or is the repository down?
<wry> Could not connect to kubuntu.org:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<wry> Fetched 3B in 2m0s (0B/s)
<wry> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to kubuntu.org:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<wry> Reading package lists... Done
<halfbloodprince> nah, i'm installing 6.06.1
<wry> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wry> oops that was a bit rude... sorRy all
<riri> edgy is not beta ... alpha
<dein> lol
<dein> hmmm'
<riri> but knot 2 is installing as well as dapper
<wry> short answer i spose is yup it's down!?
<dein> hmmm
<riri> and you got 3.5.4 installed at once
<dein> double check your repository?
<dein> make sure its in correctly
<dein> when it's down it usually says 404 error
<halfbloodprince> yay the cd's written
<dein> well, get back on when you're on the live-cd
<halfbloodprince> cool :)
<halfbloodprince> wish me luck!
<dein> the kubuntu disc should have konversation with kubuntu channel preloaded
<dein> gl
<halfbloodprince> thanks!
<wry> dein--> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 is what's I gots
<riri> dein : no problem with it ?
<dein> i dont see a problem
<riri> ok you are lucky
<dein> try the 353 repository
<wry> type deb distro dapper components main
<wry> ok
<riri> get automatix
<riri> and it will do it all for you
<riri> dapper automatix
<riri> kubuntu
<dein> hey riri
<wry> dein   smae deal but endin in 3 yeah?
<riri> hey dein
<dein> ya, its basically the same but with a little more bugs
<halfbloodprince> thanks you guys
<halfbloodprince> see you in a bit :)
<riri> merde
<dein> riri you alpha loving psycho, install kde 4 on your system and tell me what its like
<halfbloodprince> haha
<riri> dein
<halfbloodprince> see you dein
<dein> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<dein> cya halfblood
<riri> i already compiled kde4 on dapper
<dein> really?
<wry> dein--> but less than 3.5.2 yeah?
<riri> yes
<dein> gimme screenshots
<dein> yes wry
<riri> very easy with kde website explaination
<riri> yest not much about desktop
<dein> looks pretty much the same so far?
<riri> dein i give you the link if you want to try
<riri> yes
<dein> nooooo
<dein> i prefer a stable system
<riri> but seems to be quicker
<riri> lol
<riri> i don't mind
<dein> ill wait until the rc at most
<riri> i like to be on the edge
<riri> i guess you will wait a certain time ! :)
<dein> yeah ; ;
<riri> i install it on another pc (compiled it)
<riri> but now i installed kubuntu edgy and compiled it... need a day about
<dein> well, maybe ill try it on my new pc when it comes
* mad_mad goes to burn one <ZZZZZZZ## ```
<dein> then ill wipe edgy and go back to dapper
<riri> http://developer.kde.org/build/trunk.html
<riri> this is the link for compiling kde4
<dein> i can't believe that it's faster tho
<wry> dein---> same deal
<riri> it works fine for me and everytime
<dein> kde 3.5.3 and .4 are fast already
<dein> hmm wry
<riri> dein why are you on edgy ?
<dein> im not on edgy
<wry> any other places to get it?
<riri> ok
<dein> yeah
<dein> wry
<riri> sorry i missunderstood
<dein> send me your repository file
<riri> i am on edgy
<_rince_> mrgn
<rysiek|pl> hi guys, got a strange issue here (asked on #ubuntu already, no help gotten though :/) - the log is here: http://wklej.org/id/14b07dd695 and I have absolutely NO idea whatsoever what to do with that. apart from a clean reinstall, but that's no fun, is it now? ;)
<riri> but the edgy guy 's on irc must be sleeping or i disturb them with my questions ... they don"'t answer
<dein> theres something wrong with your repos wry
<wry> dein--> forgotten where it lives
<dein> because i just did a update, and the server responds for me
<dein> read me out the line you have as it is exactly?
<dein> actually
<dein> whats in your components section of your repos wry
<wry> type: deb URL:http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 Distro:dapper  components main
<wry> dein---> sorry was gettin carried away with an awsome jazz solo
<dein> hmm
<MattyMatt> in Disk & Filesystems - System Settings, I've lost the ability to modify drive settings since I manually added sth to fstab :(
<wry> you've never heard ukulele 'til you've heard Jake Shimabukuro
<dein> this is really weird wry
<MattyMatt> and when I try to mount my card reader it says "can't find mount point"
<dein> try this one deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu dapper main
<MattyMatt> does a trailing lf in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab mess things up? or editing it as root?
<dein> im not that good with fstab mattymatt, you may wanna wait till morning for better help (or night, depending on where you are)
<dein> tell me if that works for you wry, i wanna go to bed
<wry> W: GPG error: ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de dapper Release: The following signature                         s couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6                         D4DD4D5088
<wry> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<gogeta> you need the key
<gogeta> easy enough
<wry> so i ask the gate keeper??
<wry> thanks for all your help and patience dein... goodnight
<dein|sleepy> nite wry
<wry> cheers again dein
<gogeta> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc
<gogeta> gpg --import key.gpg.asc
<gogeta> gpg --export --armor 521A9C7C | sudo apt-key add -
<gogeta> replace that with your site
<dein|zzzzz> hmm i never had to do that gogeta
<dein|zzzzz> i wonder why ?.?
<dein|zzzzz> oh well goodnight
<gogeta> my pc i didnt another i did
<gogeta> depends i guess
* Vanique np Kat - Delirium Remens.mp3
<Vanique> o fook, mam zle piwsane
<dein|zzzzz> oh well, have fun with the performance boost that is kde 3.5.4 wry
<Vanique> whoops
<Vanique> noth thach n
<Vanique> wrong window, sorry
<Vanique> ;] 
<dein|zzzzz> lol ok
<wry> absolutely dein
<Emess> hey, just added a new item to my kmenu and when selecting an icon for it and clicking ok it jsut shows up blank, and after saving hte new item isnt there
<wry> ok gogetta after havin made some toast i came back and put in the first two lines one at a time
<wry> all good
<wry> but i'm fuzzy as to where to put the ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu bit
<wry> GOGETTA---> I'm lost!
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> i gave you all the commands
<Emess> meh never mind, restarted X and it was fine
<wry> yeah got 'em down... but replace what with my site?
<MattyMatt> grr. why is /media showing the contents of hdb1 when /dev/hdb1 is mounted at /media/hdb1 (according to fstab) ?
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> the one you said wasenty getting a key
<gogeta> wasent
<wry> sorry man still seems a bit fuzzy?
<wry> I've got
<wry> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc
<wry> gpg --import key.gpg.asc
<wry> gpg --export --armor 521A9C7C | sudo apt-key add -
<wry> replace that with your site
<wry> replace what?
<wry> I appologise if I'm frustrating you gogetta, but theres obviously a miscomunication
<wry> which wors on which line do I replace with ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu??
<wry> words
<massctrl> yowz, just installated kubuntu for the first time, pretty nifty, I have a problem though, I have an external screen connected to my laptop, the image is not centered, .... and I can't change of fiddle around with the resolution, ... quid?
<wry> gogetta---> theres something i'm missing, what is it?
<wry> Come on man I obviously need help please don't snub me
<wry> I understand I have to replace something with ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu
<wry> but you haven't made it clear what
<wry> we on the same page?
<wry> ok so I'm obviously talkin to m'self here yeah?
<riri> go on kubuntu webpage
<riri> wry
<wry> to find the key?
<wry> sorry guys but I need specifics riri----> what will I be looking for on the webpage?
<riri> the repository for kde3.5.4
<riri> aren't you looking for it ?
<riri> and the key
<riri> and you copy it in sources.list
<riri> after sudo apt-get update
<riri> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riri> with -f if problems
<wry> cheers riri
<riri> cheers
<gogeta> bo
<gogeta> im not dead yet
<rufet> hola a todos,hi to all
<rufet> alguien habla castellano?
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikki> how do i play dvds in kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<TheFuzzball> when I try to play a DVD it says: There is no Imput Plugin to Handle dvd:/ and then The Source Can't be read maybe you don't have engough rights for this or source doesn't contain data (Not disc in drive /dev/dvd)
<TheFuzzball> but my system mounts /dev/scd0, and there is no /dev/dvd
<godfather> G' day
<godfather> everybody
<godfather> Guys ...i'm a newbie...i've just installed Kubuntu on my laptop...i have a modem wireless but i can't set the connection
<Vanique> why you can not ?
<godfather> ok
<godfather> kubuntu can see the net
<godfather> but i can't connect
<godfather> and surf on internet
<godfather> anyone can help me
<Vanique> maybe there are no wireless sites avaliable ?
<Dannilion> Does anyone know what Error 2 when compiling something means?
<godfather> ?
<godfather> i don't understand
<Stardog> anyone here know the correct command in terminal for cleaning up the foomaticdriver?
<Stardog> something like that
<godfather> i use wireless assistant
<gsuveg> re
<godfather> i set the wep
<gsuveg> anyone know kickoff menu solution?
<godfather> but i can't surf on internet
<Stardog> anyone here know the correct command in terminal for cleaning up the foomaticdriver?
<cox377> godfather: so you can see the wireless connect?
<godfather> yes i can
<cox377> when u enter your wep details
<cox377> godfather: does it all go through fine, it doesnt kick up any errors?
<godfather> no
<godfather> the only message it gives to me is when i try to connect
<godfather> it tells me that it's impossible to connect
<cox377> godfather: Ummm
<cox377> godfather: with an error?
<cox377> godfather: can u access the router or is it just a problem with the internet
<godfather> i don't think it is a probeleom of the router o in ternte
<godfather> because
<godfather> here there there are three laptops connected
<cox377> godfather: so the problem comes when you try to connect to the wireless connect?
<godfather> yes
<cox377> how did u set up the wireless card on your laptop? is it usb or internal?
<godfather> i have got an usb adapter but i don't know how it sees it
<godfather> usb or internal
<cox377> godfather: but when you scan for networks it fines the network in question
<godfather> yes
<godfather> it's strange but i finds it
<mikki> need some  help with playing dvds
<godfather> is there any procedure by command line
<cox377> godfather: I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination but i spent days tryingt o get my wireless network working under kubuntu with a usb stick so it's amazing u got it working straight out of the box, try turnoing the wep off the router and see if u can connect that way then can work from there
<godfather> i tried
<godfather> but it didn't work
<cox377> godfather: Ummm.. basically, the problem i had was that i got the wireless all working fine, and then, i think after an update it stopped working and i never managed to get it working again. i wonder if the problem u have is the same, i could get it to see the wireless network but it wouldnt connect
<cox377> mikki: whats the prob?
<cox377> godfather: can u take a screen dump and see if it's the same problem
<mikki> its no program that wants to play dvd
<cox377> have u tried VLC?
<Stardog> mikki: have u installed dvd playback capability?
<mikki> dont know
<mikki> i get this with okle: /media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected.
<cox377> mikki:
<cox377>   # apt-get update
<cox377>    # apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<cox377> mikki: can u not actually see the files?
<Stardog> anyone here know the correct command in terminal for cleaning up the foomaticdriver?
<mikki> i can se the files
<cox377> try installing what i said
<mikki> it said that i alredy got vlc, and the package libdvdcss2 dont exist
<mikki> i have also tried vlc
<mikki> vlc opens but dosnt play the dvd
<Stardog> i think u have to install dvd playback cpability... should be easy to find this in adept really.... and use xine, mplayer or kaffeine
<mikki> ok
<mikki> ill try
<Linux_Galore> I had a busy day, been demo'ing Kubuntu to people
<Linux_Galore> people are rather stunned that its so pretty (helps that Ive given everything a once over)
<mikki> do u know what its called ?
<mikki> nothing on dvd playback
<Linux_Galore> just do a search on dvd  should see something like libdvdcss2
<z1pp3r> I've got an Asus P5LD2 motherboard with an onboard soundcard (Realtek ALC882). I also have an Audigy 4 PCI soundcard installed. However, i'm only able to get sound from my audigy card. I found a guide on the forums that told me to use OSS instead of ALSA, and i tried that - i still only get sound from my audigy card. Anyone got a hint on what to do?
<arunkale> hey people
<arunkale> this is halfbloodprince
<arunkale> and i'm on kubuntu!!
<arunkale> anyone around?
<Mortice> yup.
<arunkale> yay i'm on kubuntu :)
<arunkale> i installed it properly
<arunkale> and it was SO easy
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you need to setup two sounds devices, I wouldnt bother though sound in Linux is still not quiet there yet
<Mortice> nice. now get off whatever antisocial irc client you're using which doesn't respond to ctcp VERSION. :P
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: just stick with the sb card
<lupine_85> 'lo
<lupine_85> was it worth the d/l time? :)
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: the realtek stuff is rubbish
<halfbloodprince> haha
<halfbloodprince> konversation
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: you around?
<halfbloodprince> can someone please tell me how to change system fonts, etc?
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: kcontrol
<lupine_85> yes :)
<lupine_85> K->System Settings
<lupine_85> enjoying it so far?
<halfbloodprince> loving it
<halfbloodprince> it was soo easy to install!
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, i know i should.... but i'd really like to get it working, even if it's not an easy task. I'm always in for a challenge, especially when others have reported the very same soundcard (on the same motherboard even) to work, just by changing to OSS
<halfbloodprince> totally worth the download time
<Mortice> Konversation :(
<halfbloodprince> and it detected my hardware like magic
<halfbloodprince> even the live cd ran so fast!
<Mortice> you a new linux convert then, halfbloodprince?
<halfbloodprince> yeah, man
<lupine_85> Konversation is good :)
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you do realise OSS is total rubbish and really sux at sound management
<Mortice> welcome to the madhouse :)
<halfbloodprince> where exactly do i change fonts in system settings
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, i do realise that. I also realise no sound sucks even more
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: the sb card should work fine under alsa
<lupine_85> Erm, Appearance->Fonts
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, hmm... Then the problem must be linux using my audigy instead of the realtek one? Is there any way to change this, or even better, get them both working at the same time?
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: I just open a terminal type kcontrol then go to Look->fonts  section
* lupine_85 spanks Mortice
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you have to define a whole pile of mixer options manually for that, ie what sounds do you want to go to what card ??
<Mortice> muahaha.
<gan|y|med> hi
<Mortice> hi gan|y|med :)
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you can have both cards but you cant send the same sounds to the both cards
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, well, i want all sounds going to both cards. But if it's such a hassle, i could easily settle for being able to change between the two
<halfbloodprince> yeah, got it
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you wil have to define what sounds go were and to be honest why the hell would you do that
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, bummer
<halfbloodprince> how do i minimise everything to desktop?
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, due to my setup... i have my amplifier connected to the realtek one, and my headphones (for games) connected to my audigy card
<lupine_85> Linux_Galore: I use my second card for SIP
<lupine_85> z1pp3r: you can generally define which app uses which card - it's often a bit of a pain to find the (per-application) settings though
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: right click on your panel. Add to Panel > Special Button > Desktop Access
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: I have a similar rig but I have a small plantronics switch box that costs $8 that lets me select the headset or the speakers, way simpler
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: then click the button that adds
<z1pp3r> lupine_85, i have quite a few apps that don't allow me to select which soundcard i want to use... if i could change it globally, that would probably be for the best
<halfbloodprince> Mortice: I added all the fonts I want, I've even changed them from the 'appearance' section.. but the changes aren't reflecting immediately.. do i need to give some kind of refresh command?
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: I think the font changes only affect newly started applications
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: easiest way would be to log out and log back in
<Linux_Galore> lupine_85: http://www.plantronics.com/australia/aus/products/cat5180054/cat5180053/prod3090125;jsessionid=SS0JQ34DWVDBQCQBGNUCFEYKAEZWSIV0
<lupine_85> z1pp3r: hardware is the solution :(
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, i know i could to that, but i prefer not to. There must be a better solution (every device between the pc and the speakers just adds more noise anyway)
<halfbloodprince> how do i log out and log back in?
<lupine_85> arts "should" be able to do it, but it's a PoS
<Linux_Galore> oops z1pp3r ^ link
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: on the main menu, there's a logout button
<halfbloodprince> okay, cool
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<halfbloodprince> brb
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: eeet its a switch it doesnt generate any noise
<Linux_Galore> eeer*
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, i appriciate you trying to help, but i dont want to do it that way
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: well wait a year and its will be fixed
<z1pp3r> even a copper wire generate noise.
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: lol you been reading the idiot pages on the "Im a dumb assed audio freak who never set foot in a University who knows everything"
<Linux_Galore> magazine
<arunkale> i'm back
<halfbloodprince> i'm back*
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, normally i would accept that, but it doesnt mix too well with what i've been reading about people getting their realtek soundcard working without much trouble
<Mortice> welcome. did that apply your font changes, halfbloodprince?
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you only get noise in copper in this day and age if the cable is utter rubbish and you sitting next to a big assed live transfomer made by a dislexic monkey
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, why the sudden hostility? And for your information, i set my foot in an university every day
<halfbloodprince> Mortice: yes it did!
<halfbloodprince> kubuntu is so brilliant!
<halfbloodprince> i only have one complaint
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: because I hear the same wives tale rubbish all the time
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, if you're unwilling or unable to help me, just say so or ignore me. Starting to talk trash just makes you stand out like an ignorant zealot
<halfbloodprince> Mortice: In Kubuntu, my maximum screen resolution is 1024x768.. while in windows, i can go upto 1280 x 1024
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: lol no Im stating the truth, if you want to believe in consumer fantasy put out by magazines adertising over priced bits of copper go for it
<z1pp3r> and for your information, even gold wires produce noise... it's just insignificant on most setups
<z1pp3r> dude, wires are the reason i set my foot in the university every day, please dont lecture me about this stuff
<halfbloodprince> Mortice?
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: You should be able to change that in system settings somewhere. I think there's a display section. I can't tell for sure, because I'm not on a graphical login
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: sorry, i'm trying to keep up with other channels too :)
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: lol they really have you sucked in dont they
<halfbloodprince> Mortice: yeah, but my maximum screen res only goes upto 1024x768.. doesn't go above that
<halfbloodprince> that's weird
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, whatever. I've become too old for this kind of "discussion". Query yourself if you want to continue any further
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: ok, let me have a look around the web for you.
<halfbloodprince> Mortice: thanks :)
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: ah, of course, i didn't need to. Open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: in there it gives you an option to choose which resolutions you want to make available.
<halfbloodprince> that will fix it?
<halfbloodprince> okay, cool
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: then you'll need to hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the X server, and you should then be able to use 1280*1024 as your resolution by changing it in system settings
<halfbloodprince> Mortice: i typed the command
<halfbloodprince> it gives me a bunch of options
<halfbloodprince> which one do i select
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: leave everything as it is, except for the screen where it asks about resolutions
<halfbloodprince> oh it says 'need an action option'
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: hold on a second, i'll go through the same process with you
<halfbloodprince> dude please allow unregistered users to pm you :)
<halfbloodprince> i forgot my password
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: i have no idea how to do that on freenode. Any clues?
<halfbloodprince> one sec
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: it appears that it's not up to me. Seems you can only pm me if you're registered
<halfbloodprince> no no
<halfbloodprince> you can do this: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Mortice> ah, thanks
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: if you "really" fussy about your audio you wouldnt be using a analogue sound card sitting on side a pc full of digital noise you would use a USB audio bridge and have the amp/decoder right next or "in" the speakers
<Linux_Galore> s/on side/in side/
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, who says i'm using AN anologue soundcard? Anyway, i do get your point, but as i said earlier, i have no interrest in discussing this any further
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: trust me with a realtek audio chipset cable noise is the least of your worries
<Linux_Galore> bit like filling the grand canyon with a table spoon
<z1pp3r> thats true. I've never argued that statement
<Linux_Galore> so why worry about a switch box
<godfather> it's time to cook something to put under teeth
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, cus' i dont want to use it.
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: as i said wait till next year sound management is next on the hit list of things to sort out
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, and if you remember, i responded: Why should i wait a year, when several people have realtek ALC882 working right now?
<Ash-Fox> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ash-Fox> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: you can get it to work but its not going to have much functionality die to the nature of the chipset
<Linux_Galore> due*
<z1pp3r> thats fine
<mohammed> hi
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: I have a nice collection of SB Live PCI cards, the main reason being most built in chipsets on motherboards are rubbish and a SB Live card gives me 5.1 and the drivers are really bloody good in Linux and there are tons of options in the mixer
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: open your mixer window with your realtec chipset and there are hardly any optional adjustments, but one of my $10 SB live cards has about 30 options
<josh_> question... what file do i modify to make a permanent change to my path variable?
<z1pp3r> Linux_Galore, first of all, i have no kmix for my realtek soundcard and besides, i know all this. What's your point? Sigh, we're getting nowhere, lets just drop it
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: one of the reasons kmix has tabs in its setting is because when people used SB cards two years ago the adjusters would go off your screen there were so many so they then put the adjusters in three groups
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: kmix is in Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: its the mixer UI
<z1pp3r> it's in kde really
<z1pp3r> or for kde rather
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: pretty much a clone of the sound mixer in windows
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: yep open a terminal and type kmix
<z1pp3r> ...
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: it sits in your taskbar
<z1pp3r> i'm not a novice with linux, i know this
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: same as windows
<z1pp3r> can we PLEASE just drop it already?
<Linux_Galore> z1pp3r: did you select oss in kcontrol
<z1pp3r> i'm sorry, but i dont have much motivation to keep talking to you. I do appriciate your inital help, but that has to be it.
<Telroth_Plushie|> z1pp3r, i can't stay long, but what do you need help with?
<Telroth_Plushie|> It looks like you're trying to get sounds drivers working, correct?
<z1pp3r> Telroth_Plushie|, i barely have time now myself either, but thanks. I was trying to get my onboard realtek alc882 working, but i guess it's just faster to split the cable from my working audigy card
<z1pp3r> even though it's an annoying way to do it due to the physical setup
<Telroth_Plushie|> z1pp3r, there's a program called alsaconf if you can find out which package it's in
<Telroth_Plushie|> kubuntu detected by two cards, but i've had to use alsaconf on other systems.
<Telroth_Plushie|> it updates your module list and loads the appropriate modules, after which everything seemed to work
<z1pp3r> yeah, i've tried alsaconfig as well, didnt do me much good i'm afraid
<Telroth_Plushie|> you give it a try when you get a chance
<Telroth_Plushie|> ah
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'll see if i can help more when i'm back on (16-18 hours or so)
<z1pp3r> thanks a lot, i'll try to be online there then
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok
<halfbloodprince> i enabled 1152x864 and 1280x1024 in xorg.. and it still doesn't show me those options in system settings -> display ... any ideas?
<halfbloodprince> ?
<cox377> halfbloodprince: are u trying to force a rezolution?
<cjh> m
<mohammed> gu please what the default root password in ubuntu ?
<halfbloodprince> coz377: not trying to force one.. just enabled two
<halfbloodprince> coz*
<halfbloodprince> cox*
<mohammed> reboot
<halfbloodprince> ?
<cjh> whats the deal with this "channel"? newbie and not sure why theres no chatter
<halfbloodprince> can anyone help?
<Healot> this is not a cht channel
<Healot> imho
<cjh> right. what is it then?
<cjh> i read support but?
<halfbloodprince> Healot, can you help?
<Tm_T> mainly support channel, though some topic chatting is going on always
<cjh> ok thanks
<Healot> sure
<cox377> halfbloodprince: mate, the way i got it to work is delete all the other rez's from xorg file or which ever one it's called
<cjh> is there somewhere for general chat about linux? as said, im new to linux and my net connection is slow as so forums are not fun
<Healot> the offtopic channel?
<halfbloodprince> cox377: my problem is, in windows, i can use upto 1280x1024px resolution.. but in kubuntu it shows me a maximum resolution of 1024x768
<Healot> you can laways chat here
<cjh> which reminds me. anyone know why whenever i close my "network settings" app by clicking "ok" it stops my net connection?
<halfbloodprince> i cant go above 1024x768 apparently
<Healot> halfbloodprince: what monitor does X detect?
<cjh> the net connection configuration is always reset when i close it
<halfbloodprince> Healot: what do you mean?
<cjh> i dont know how to get to offtopic channel??
<Healot> what monitor does X see?
<cox377> halfbloodprince: dude, delete all the other rez's available and just enter the 1280x1024
<Healot> the monitor that it detected?
<Tm_T> cox377: /join #channel  <- / points to command, "join" is desired command and #channel is target
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> cjh: that was to you
<cox377> Tm_T: lol what
<cjh> thought so. thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> cox377: sorry, bad tabfilling with slooow ssh connection
<cox377> lol
<cox377> np
<cox377> does anyone know a command to find all devices on a network?
<Healot> ifconfig -a
<halfbloodprince> Healot, where do I see that?
<lupine_85> cox377: assuming they aren't Zeroconf-enabled, you'd need to nmap
<Healot> in the xorg.conf section "Monitor"
<cox377> lupine_85: just type nmap in cmd?
<Healot> halfbloodprince: a better way is to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<halfbloodprince> that's what I did Healot
<cox377> Healot: that method got me no where
<lupine_85> cox377: man nmap will give you the options you need
<halfbloodprince> but it's not showing the ones that added
<cox377> Healot: the only way i managed to get it to work was delete all other options
<Healot> select the most suitable monitor that match you monitor
<halfbloodprince> hey, lupine_85.. what's up?
<lupine_85> not a lot :)
<halfbloodprince> i'm on kubuntu :D
<lupine_85> really ought to be revising
<cjh> are there many channels around? im not having much luck
<cjh> anywhere i can search channels?
<Tm_T> cjh: sure, /list might help
<Healot> type /list >> you'll get thousands
<cjh> type it where by the way? sorry, like i said new! lol
<Healot> type it anywhere, in channel, server wndow
<Healot> press enter key or return for Mac :)
<mrj> hello
<mrj> i have had problems with broadcom wireless adapter
<mrj> i just compiled the kernel 2.6.17.13
<mrj> but now when i boot my wireless card is not loaded
<mrj> i tried to modprobe bcm43xx and this module loads nice but my card is still not switched on
<mrj> could somebody help me ?
<halfbloodprince> for some reason my internet connection is accelerated while using kubuntu :D
<halfbloodprince> connection speed, i mean
<z1pp3r> mrj, i used ndiswrapper to get my bcm43xx working
<z1pp3r> cant remember exactly how though =/
<lupine_85> mrj: you need ther firmware as well
<z1pp3r> works like a charm, unless i have to disable/re-enable it
<mrj> z1pp3r: what is your bcm43xx modell, mine is BCM4310
<lupine_85> http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx (the tar.gz) is one potential one
<lupine_85> extract it into /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.17.13
<mrj> lupine_85: i need the firmware even with the new copiled kernel ?
<lupine_85> mrj: yes
<z1pp3r> mrj, usch.... i'm sorry, i cant remember. It was on my laptop (i gave up linux on it, since acpi was impossible) which is an Asus A6R
<mrj> ii wil ltry that
<lupine_85> the firmware is proprietary, so you won't find it in the kernel
<lupine_85> if ^ that firmware ^ doesn't work, then you'll need to use fwcutter to get some out of the windows drivers
<mrj> z1pp3r: i have also problems with the ACPI
<mrj> z1pp3r: but u can fix the DSDT broken ACPI table
<z1pp3r> problems with acpi with linux on a laptop is obligatory :)
<z1pp3r> mrj, even on an A6R? I read that was impossible
<z1pp3r> on that specific model
<lupine_85> ACPI--
<mrj> for A6R am i not sure
<mrj> i have read an article for my HP nx6325
<mrj> ok guys i will try that with the firmware
<mrj> so be right back :)
<mrj> i mean - i'll be right back
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: can you help me out with my resolution issue?
<cjh> this is ridiculous with my supposed 14kbps driver connection
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: sorry I've got no idea
<lupine_85> it "just worked" here
<lupine_85> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core ?
<lupine_85> oh, have you set up your video driver properly yet?
<cjh> is there any alternatives to the linuxant driver for conexant modems? i cant find any
<lupine_85> spca5xx-source ?
<lupine_85> (just apt-caching it)
<lupine_85> I know GlobeSpan Virata are vaguely supported
<lupine_85> erm, no that's not useful
<cjh> i may seem cheap but $20.00 is a bit much for me at the moment
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<willnapier> hi folks. I've realised I've been copying some stuff (including a 700Mb iso) onto a 1Gb usb pen drive without mounting first. Does this matter?
<Mortice> if it's copying across, it's mounted. :)
<willnapier> but it isn't listed when I do 'mount'
<Mortice> willnapier: if the files are there when you take it out and then read it again, it must've been mounted when you copied to it :)
<willnapier> Mortice: thanks. I'll check when it finishes copying the iso
<willnapier> afk
<mrj> hi
<mrj> no good
<mrj> i ve extracted the firmwaare in both directories
<mrj> but
<mrj> after reboot i have not seen my wireless card loaded
<mrj> hepl
<mrj> help
<mrj> :)
<gogeta> hi anyone deal with badram
<mrj> people
<mrj> i ve compiled my kernel
<mrj> and
<gogeta> trying to figure outweather my frends pc has a bad ram stick or a fryed prosser
<mrj> now i cannot see my wireless
<Tm_T> mrj: sounds like your kernel is missing something that wifi needs
<mrj> it is possible
<mrj> what could it be
<mrj> ?
<mrj> when i modprobe bcm43xx this goes well but i stil lcan not see my wireless
<Tm_T> though I don't know, I trust to packaged kernels, never compiled myself
<mrj> ifconfig eth0 up says: no such device
<Tm_T> wireless is not eth0
<Tm_T> iirc
<alex_> ciao a tuttie le ragazze!!!!!c' qualche ragazza????
<Tm_T> oh please
<Tm_T> alex_: here, use english only
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GNUrante> salve
<BluesKaj> Anyone familiar with tovid scrn settings ...the video encodes nicely but I end up with a sqeezed picture on my tv , which I hate , to me it's unwatchable, Does anyone know how keep the original widescrn picture? The input scrn settings in tovid don't have any effect
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> that site sucks!
<b_52Centos> hi
<b_52Centos> in the middle of the install of kubuntu i have set a root password and i know i am not able to access to run account what is the default root password ?
<Tm_T> b_52Centos: none
<Tm_T> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<b_52Centos> ubotu:  yeah i know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah i know - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zarck> im trying to customize my usplash image... but all i end up with is a black screen, and if i change back to the default it works... im not getting any errors or anything when generating it either =/
<b_52Centos> monitor:~$ sudo passwd root
<b_52Centos> Password:
<b_52Centos> ?
<zarck> realy gets to me, cos it apears that it should work flawless, not like when im trying to run png2bogl with a 24bit image =)
<tchung> hi?
<[GuS] > Bonjour les gens...
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tchung> how to connect to Ubuntu server?
<[GuS] > BluesKaj, i am not french indeed :P
<[GuS] > is my way to say hi.. ok? :)
<tchung> LOL
<charlie5> hi folks ... can i damage my monitor if i try too high a screen resolution & too high a refresh rate ?
<BluesKaj> hehe [GuS]  , ok bonjour to vous too :)
<[GuS] > ;)
<tchung> don't think so, charlie
<BluesKaj> it'll just crash if it can't handle the rate
<charlie5> tchung: system settings if offering  1400x1050 @ 85Hz ... i didn't think my monitor or graphics card could handle that ...
<charlie5> (if => is)
<charlie5> i guess i could just try ... if it can't damage the equipment
<tchung> sorry charlie... I ain't an expert here...
<charlie5> tchung: no probs :)
<tchung> I hope that some other expert can help you
<BluesKaj> wow , that's asking a bit much
<BluesKaj> charlie are you gaming ...and ya wanna keep up with braggart buddies etc ?
<BluesKaj> if yer video card can't handle that rate , you'll know soos enuff :)
<charlie5> BluesKaj: no :) ... just done a system update & noticed this new possible setting ... it don;t look right, and i'm a;scared to try :)
<BluesKaj> well, why bother then
<BluesKaj> if idoesn't "look " right it prolly isn't
<b_52Centos> pff still with the root password !
<charlie5> i'd like a higher resolution but the ones on offer are all at lower refresh rates (60Hz) ... except the 1400x1050 one
<BluesKaj> anything above 60 ya won't really notice
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<saki> Hey, probably not the right place to ask, but I've been trying to install Wine, and it seems like it cannot configure the C compiler properly
<saki> any suggestions?
<halfbloodprince> and i added whatever resolutions i needed... but they aren't displaying.. i even logged off and restarted the x server.. do you think it will make a difference if i restart properly?
<larson9999> saki there is a package for wine
<voicu> Hi, could you tell me how I can enable ssh logins on my host?
<BluesKaj> sorry i gave up on wine, i dunno why it's so buggy ...some ppl love it and it runs nicely ...it depends on the prog mostly
<charlie5> BluesKaj: i'll play about with it a bit anyways, thanks
<NeoSaki> larson: for x86_64
<voicu> Do I need a server-kind program or just to set some permissions?
<Tonio_> hum we experiment an issue on kubuntu-default-settings package in edgy and I would require your help, since we need a dapper users information
<Tonio_> can you launch "update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so" and tell me if on the first line it appears to be "manual" or "auto" please ?
<b_52Centos> ed@monitor:~$ sudo passwd root
<b_52Centos> don't work
<larson9999> NeoSaki: don't know.  haven't tried 64 yet,  i see too many people in here having trouble with 64 to give it a go :)
<b_52Centos> he ask for a root password :)
<NeoSaki> >_> 64 is nice, this is actually the first proggy i've ran into that won't configure
<Tonio_> that's important for dapper -> edgy update
<heras> voicu: you'll need to install something like openssh-server
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'll check
<halfbloodprince> can someone help me out with my resolution issues?
<graft> hey, anyone know how i can get my goddamn encoding to be utf8 permanently in Konsole?
<voicu> heras, thanks, that's the one
<Tonio_> Tm_T: thanks, we need the info of several users to be sure in fact
<BluesKaj> NeoSaki, that's why i dropped 64bit and installed 32 bit ...the progs run on 32 , on 64 a lot of them won't work
<graft> halfbloodprince: what's your resolution issue?
<suppaman> hello
<suppaman> anyone on ppc ??
<graft> suppa, suppaman
<willnapier> Hi folks I'm having problems copying to a usb key. I mounted it and did 'cp <filename> /media/usb_key. It told me it was a read-only file. I tried 'cp <filename> /dev/sda and it seemed to work. when I did ls I got gobbledygook.
<suppaman> gra, graft
<graft> willnapier: did you mount it rw or ro?
<b_52Centos> HEPL
<b_52Centos> SOS
<b_52Centos> :D
<Vanique> how to set opera web browser as a default ?
<Vanique> ;] 
<willnapier> neither - I just did mount
<halfbloodprince> graft: in windows, i could use a maximum resolution of upto 1280x1024px... but in kubuntu it won't let me increase the resolution to above 1024x768
<graft> willnapier: well what was your mount command?
<halfbloodprince> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<halfbloodprince> and i added whatever resolutions i needed... but they aren't displaying.. i even logged off and restarted the x server.. do you think it will make a difference if i restart properly?
<graft> halfbloodprince: probably not - what color depth are you using?
<BluesKaj> halfbloodprince, have you tried setting it in admin mode , under system settings/hardware?
<alexicon> hrm anyone here tried to copy a game over from windows into linux for cedega
<graft> Vanique: there's a 'component chooser' under 'KDE components' in kcontrol that lets you set your default web browser
<alexicon> know if i can just throw the whole game structure right into TransGaming_Drive/Program Files
<Tonio_> thanks a lot for your much appreciated help... :(
<halfbloodprince> BluesKaj: no, i don't think so..
<willnapier> graft: sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb_key
<graft> man, this is what always happens.. i come here to get a question answered and end up answering other people's stuff... and my question never gets answered
<graft> willnapier: what's the line for sda in /etc/fstab?
<suppaman> does anyone know how enable airport using kubuntu on a Mac ?
<graft> willnapier: or what does 'mount' say for /dev/sda?
<halfbloodprince> BluesKaj: yeah.. it won't let me increase the resolution to over 1024x768
<alexicon> graft: in konsole does it change to utf
<alexicon> then just not go back when you start a new term
<willnapier> graft: /dev/sda on /media/usb_key type iso9660 (rw)
<BluesKaj> halfbloodprince, system settings/display/admin mode/
<graft> alexicon: yeah, it's always Western-iso-8859-1 or some such... no matter what i do
<willnapier> graft: the filesystem that I formattted it with is vfat
<halfbloodprince> BluesKaj: I did that
<graft> willnapier: um, i'm guessing you overwrote the FS anyway when you did your cp blah /dev/sda
<Vanique> graft: thank you :)
<BluesKaj> where is the res slider positined ?
<graft> willnapier: did you try doing your cp <file> /media/usb_key as root, or sudo'ing it?
<willnapier> I did it without using sudo and not as root
<graft> how do you pronounce that, su-do-ing, or su-doing! ?
<halfbloodprince> BluesKaj: it's positioned to the maximum, which is 1024x768
<willnapier> hehe su-doing sounds greatg
<BluesKaj> even in administrator mode ?
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to upgrade to kubuntu edgy, but since more than 6 weeks it doesnt get any further because the package gsfonts-x11 cant be set up correctly - it says: usage error: unrecognized option\n Usage: update-fonts-dir DIRECTORY ...
<graft> willnapier: well reformat your key and try it with sudo - might be rw only for root since you mounted it as root
<halfbloodprince> yes, even in administrator mode
<BluesKaj> bummer
<graft> willnapier: otherwise try mounting it without 'sudo' and see if that works - if so you should be able to cp as user
<BluesKaj> are on dapper 6.06 ?
<willnapier> yes - is there any difference between formatting as vfat and formatting as fat16?
<graft> willnapier: yeah, fat16 sucks
<halfbloodprince> yeah dapper 6.06.1
<willnapier> ok - it's just that those were the instructions for building a bootable install on a usb key. I'll stick with vfat then.
<NeoSaki> lol
<NeoSaki> hey any instructions on how to setup a 32-bit chroot?
<BluesKaj> what video card  halfbloodprince ?
<abattoir> NeoSaki: on a 64-bit install?
<graft> willnapier: basically vfat has long filename support and fat16 does not
<halfbloodprince> BluesKaj: it's an integrated intel video card.. this other guy on the channel had the same problem some time ago apparently, so he deleted all the other resolutions in xorg.conf except the one that he wanted to use.. that apparently worked
<NeoSaki> abattoir: yup
<willnapier> yes - can't see that this would matter though for a use-once bootable install. but as long as syslinux recognizes either thats ok
<BluesKaj> oh , I never tried thjat halfbloodprince, so i couldn't say if it works on all machines
<abattoir> NeoSaki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<graft> willnapier: everyone should be able to understand vfat, it's almost ubiquitous
<NeoSaki> abattoir: thanks man <3
<willnapier> graft: ok thanks.
<halfbloodprince> BluesKaj: could it harm my computer in anyway if i did that?
<abattoir> NeoSaki: :)
<graft> halfbloodprince: no, it's just a config file
<halfbloodprince> where's it located, lemme try
<graft> halfbloodprince: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, usually
<BluesKaj> dunno about that halfbloodprince :( , maybe one of the other guys here can help you on that one ... abattoir?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: with what?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: if i edit xorg.conf to delete all the screen resolutions except the one i want to use, will that harm my computer in any way?
<BluesKaj> the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, I'm not sure how to use it
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: why'd you want to do that?
<rod> hi, i have kubuntu on an lg laptop, but don't have some keys like the pipe key.  so i'm trying to use lineakd to change some unused keys to this function but can't work out how to do it, does this have anything to do with kubuntu or would i be better of contacting the developers of lineakd?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: my xorg.conf says this:
<halfbloodprince> SubSection "Display"
<halfbloodprince> 		Depth		1
<halfbloodprince> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<BluesKaj> he wants to increase his res from 1024x768 , which is max in his display settings
<halfbloodprince> but i dont see any resolutions more than 1024x768 in my system settings>display
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: ok, which card?
<halfbloodprince> it's an integrated intel video card
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: any idea about the model no. ?
<joseba> hola
<halfbloodprince> can i check that in some way? i dont know exactly..
<suppaman> how can I scan for wireless network ?
<halfbloodprince> i can view resolutions upto 1280x1024 properly in windows
<willnapier> do I have to mount a usb pen drive before using fdisk?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: try 'lspci | grep Display' in the command line...
<suppaman> has kubuntu a wireless network scanner ?
<abattoir> suppaman: sure.. Kmenu->Internet->Wireless Assistant
<suppaman> abattoir: thanks
<suppaman> this essid is unproposable..
<tchung> I would like to install gvim
<tchung> does anyone know where I can find it?
<suppaman> ? isn't it in repository ?
<administrator__> can anyone assist with totem codecs newbie
<tchung> I searched for it
<tchung> no match
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i tried that.. it just goes to the next line (the prompt) without doing anything
<suppaman> tchung: what repositories ?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: hmm, ok then just try 'lspci' see if that helps,
<tchung> Dapper
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: go through all that stuff till you see something to do w/ Intel and video..
<abattoir> !info gvim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in any distro I know
<halfbloodprince> what exactly am i looking for, a bunch of stuff showed up
<abattoir> !info vim-gnome
<ubotu> vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 695 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<abattoir> tchung: ^^^ ??
<suppaman> abattoir: great assistant!
<tchung> how do you run it, abattoir?
<abattoir> tchung: run what?
<tchung> hold on
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: what am i looking for in this?
<abattoir> suppaman: who do you mean? :P
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: please pastebin it
<tchung> thx abattoir
<administrator__> is anyone able to assist with codecs and plugins?
<suppaman> abattoir: who ? I meant that Kmenu->Internet->Wireless Assistant is a great helper..
<abattoir> suppaman: aah, ok :)
<halfbloodprince> pastebin it?
<BluesKaj> halfbloodprince, something like "VGA compatible controller"
<suppaman> abattoir: is there a way to generate the hex key from a passphrase ? I generated it on Netgear AP and I don't like to enter the 26 digits by hand
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: copy the output and paste it^^^^
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: give me back the link
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: after so many days here, i though you'd know what pastebin was :P
<halfbloodprince> haha i know what it is
<BluesKaj> if the .org one is slow ...try the www.pastebin.com site
<halfbloodprince> i just dont know how to use it
<abattoir> suppaman: hmmm wait a sec, let me check
<halfbloodprince> never hav
<BluesKaj> halfbloodprince, do you know haow to copy and paste ?
<halfbloodprince> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23215 i guess
<SuperSub> Can anyone assist we totem codecs and installation? PLZ NEWBIE
<abattoir> weird, does the link above work in konq. for anyone?
<alexicon> SuperSub: what do you need?
<alexicon> which link abattoir
<halfbloodprince> what about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23215
<abattoir> not sure if the d should be there
<SuperSub> codecs to play avi files
<abattoir> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> SuperSub: ^^^
<willnapier> I'm trying to format my usb key using fdisk. 'mount' says it is not mounted. 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' gives 'unable to open /dev/sda. sudo fdisk /mnt/usb_key gives the same. It is down as sda1 in fstab so i tried that too.
<tchung> what is the best ssh client for ubuntu?
<alexicon> SuperSub: just make sure you get libxine-extracodecs and libmpeg
<alexicon> tchung: konqueror?
<alexicon> commandline?
<alexicon> rsync ^_^
<tchung> yea
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: i thought i asked for the entire output...
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: anyways, its an s3 savage
<z1pp3r> alexicon, konqueror for ssh?
<alexicon> konqueror if you want a gui
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: and not an intel
<halfbloodprince> ok sorry
<alexicon> use fish://
<z1pp3r> alexicon, forgive me my ignorance, but why would you want ssh to be gui?
<alexicon> thats what he asked
<alexicon> tchung: asked for an ssh client?
<tchung> yea
<alexicon> i assumed graphical
<tchung> just a basic one
<tchung> like putty
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: see if you have xserver-xorg-video-savage installed...
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: check this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23216
<halfbloodprince> how do i see if i have that installed? (sorry about the n00b questions)
<alexicon> theres putty actually for unix
<alexicon> havent tried it tho
<graft> fish:// is really an sftp client, isn't it?
<alexicon> but you just use konsole or whatever :P
<tchung> umm, is there a built in one in ubuntu?
<alexicon> xgterm
<graft> ssh client would be like, konsole + ssh
<alexicon> fish does ssh too
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: try 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-savage'
<alexicon> cos i only have ssh port open on my gentoo box
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: if it's installed, it'll tell you, else it'll install it for you
<graft> alexicon: i mean, fish:// doesn't give you a shell, it is a file transfer client
<alexicon> tchung: you mean where you just have a terminal in ssh? like xterm, konsole, gnome-terminal...
<halfbloodprince> it says 'couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-savage'
<alexicon> no shell graft just a file manager view of ssh
<tchung> yea... I wanna connect to a ssh server
<alexicon> tchung: to do what?
<alexicon> send files, or run apps?
<abattoir> !info xserver-xorg-video-savage
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-video-savage does not exist in any distro I know
<graft> tchung: use konsole and the 'ssh' command
<tchung> ok
<tchung> I am just trying to connect to my school ssh server
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: wait a sec
<tchung> wanna check their config
<maxi_> hola
<graft> ssh is probably the most useful commandline app there is...
<maxi_> hola
<graft> well, maybe 'ls' is more useful..
<alexicon> yeah tchung just use konsole or xterm
<graft> bah, xterm! *spits*
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> aterm whatever you fancy
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: try xserver-xorg-driver-savage
<z1pp3r> yeah, eterm is the way of the future, we all know that
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> multiaterm
<halfbloodprince> okay
<z1pp3r> while we're at it, lets discuss vim vs emacs :)
<alexicon> vim++
<alexicon> i cant even figure out how to quit in emacs lol
<BluesKaj> ok guys , does anyone use TOVID ?
<alexicon> just bash on the keyboard til it goes away X-P
<z1pp3r> lol
<z1pp3r> yeah, that should do the trick
<alexicon> killall emacs -9
<alexicon> byebye
<graft> vim clearly kicks the shit out of emacs
<alexicon> i havent tried this new vim7 yet
<graft> only unshaven people with body odor like emacs
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i got this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23217
<BluesKaj> heh, that leaves me out ...what is emacs for anyway ?
<z1pp3r> graft, or people who loves gadgets... "Oh look! My text editor can play mp3's! How usefull!"
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: do you have adept running?
<halfbloodprince> yes
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: please close it if you do
<alexicon> lol rms <3
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> ah, it says it's already the new version
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: do you think the resolutions will show if i restart?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: ok, now run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: no
<abattoir> not yet, atleast
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: have you run that?
<halfbloodprince> hold on
<alexicon> !sources.list
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: choose 'savage' as your driver
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<halfbloodprince> okay
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: then choose the resolutions that you want
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: this is what i get when i gave that command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23218
<abattoir> ok, did you choose the resolutions that you wanted?
<BluesKaj> if it's jus 2 lines or so halfbloodprince, you can post it in here :)
<halfbloodprince> hehe
<halfbloodprince> so what do i do?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: it didn't ask me to choose anything, i gave that command and i got what i pasted
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: you didnt get a blue screen?
<halfbloodprince> nope
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: did you execute the exact command that i gave you?
<halfbloodprince> yea
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i had already configured it earlier using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: did you choose savage the last time?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: yeah, i chose savage.. the changes are even reflected in my xorg.conf.. but i still don't see it
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: and after choosing savage did you choose the resolution that you wanted?
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<halfbloodprince> it gave me a list of resolutions
<abattoir> ok, when did you exactly run  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<halfbloodprince> 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768 were already selected (with an asterisk next to them), i added 1280x1024 and 1152x864
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i ran it about an hour ago
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: ok, so you knew your card was savage...
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: did you restart X after that?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i'm confused, man.. i was told by my hardware guy that it's intel, and the driver i got was s3 savage.. so i thought that it was just the driver name (sorry)
<halfbloodprince> yeah, i logged off, and did a ctrl-alt-backspace, and logged back in
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: ok, run it again, restart X and if it still doesnt work, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<GNUrante> when edgy knot go out? the 13 September?
<halfbloodprince> okay
<abattoir> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<GNUrante> thnx
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: try that, will be right back
<halfbloodprince> done
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: restart
<Mortice> halfbloodprince: still having resolution trouble? :(
<NeoSaki> whats the dapper equivalent of /etc/groups ?
<elia> some body help?
<Mortice> NeoSaki: /etc/group :)
<halfbloodprince> do i need to log off to restart x
<NeoSaki>  xD
<elia> my kubuntu always crash,
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: just close all open stuff(save all unsaved stuff) and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<alexicon> !codecs > alexicon
<JFreakCapo> hello everybody, i need help, i install ubuntu but my windows don't boot, then re-install windows, but now muy ubuntu don't boot, can i re-install just grub from de ubuntu's cd please i'm newbie
<GNUrante> elia: wht?
<GNUrante> elia: why
<GNUrante> ?
<abattoir> arunkale: does it work?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arunkale> nope, hold on
<abattoir> arunkale: ok, wait a sec, i'll brb
<GNUrante> JFreakCapo: you can remove grub for starting windoze: boot with simply recovery disk and after you can remove grub with fdisk /mbr
<arunkale> okay, now it's acting a bit weird
<JFreakCapo> <GNUrante> i don't need boot windows, i re-install it but now, my ubuntu don't boot...
<NeoSaki> omg...i just spent 20 minutes troubleshooting a problem setting up the 32bit chroot to find out I misspelled etc with ect
* NeoSaki is an idiot
<GNUrante> JFreakCapo: use installation Cd with this kernel paramenter root=/dev/hd?? after rerun grub /dev/hd?
<JFreakCapo> thks !!
<GNUrante> JFreakCapo: =)
<arunkale> BluesKaj: you there?
<fur> yu
<arunkale> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> yes arunkale
<buz> why is it that the kubuntu.org RSS stream is broken since pretty much forever
<NeoSaki> anyone know of a good, customizable RSS news scroll for the desktop?
<arunkale> BluesKaj: this is halfbloodprince..
<BluesKaj> ok
<arunkale> I did what abattoir suggested, but now i can't change the resolution at all
<arunkale> I mean i can open system settings -> display.. but if i click on 'administrator mode', i can't see the slider
<BluesKaj> did you try it in system settings again ?
<arunkale> in 'normal' mode, i can see it
<arunkale> yeah, i'm talking about system settings itself
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. all the 'plugins' for ktorrent are missing. :()
<Dr_Willis> there were there the other day. Lol..
<arunkale> i'm panicking a bit here :)
<BluesKaj> dunno arunkale, ... better wait for abattoir or some who knows more about it ...I'm a relative newbie when it comes to command line stuff
* Dr_Willis missed the question.
<arunkale> ah okay, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> may be Dr_Willis can help you , arunkale :)
<arunkale> Dr_Willis: hey
<arunkale> got a minute?
<Dr_Willis> ask away
<arunkale> Well, I can choose a screen resolution of upto 1280x1024 on Windows.. but Kubuntu won't let me increase my screen resolution beyond 1024x768. I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the Konsole, and added the resolutions I wanted.. but now when I check system settings > display, the slider still shows the max. resolution to be 1024x768. And if I click on 'administrator mode', I get this screen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23223
<arunkale> any ideas?
<arunkale> I'm starting to panic a little bit
<Dr_Willis> Its possible its your MONITOR settings that are telling the video card it can only do the lower res.
<Dr_Willis> what video card ya got?
<NeoSaki> how can you give a chroot access to your current x server?
<Dr_Willis> NeoSaki,  the use of the term 'chroot'  in that question is incorrect.
<arunkale> I have a S3 Savage video card
<NeoSaki> ?
<Dr_Willis> you can run X apps as the root user with sudo,  or the Kde/gnome equilivents
<arunkale> Did you see that screen, Dr_Willis?
<fildo> just manually configure xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> arunkale,   you could either use that x modline genrator web site. and hand customise the xorg.conf , OR (and even a better idea) try some of the various live cd's and see if they use the correct res. if so. copy THEIR xorg.conf over. and compare what they use vs what your system is using.
<fildo> with the specs of your card.
<merino> 555
<Dr_Willis> http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl   - for the modeline generator
<fildo> merino: japanese?
<Dr_Willis> Moo-goo-gai-pan!
<Dr_Willis> :p
<_Dink> Anyoe here running ati 8.28 driver with cedega ?
<merino> fildo: what? japanese?
<luckysaify> hi
<BluesKaj> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> Dr_Willis: at this point, i dont even mind the 1024x768.. i just want my administrator mode thing to work in the display dialog box...
<arunkale> how do i fix that?
<yamal> naah that's chinese
<luckysaify> i m indian
<MenZa> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> arunkale,  no clue there. ive rarely ever used that part of kde.   try running that preferance tool from the shel and see if any errors show up
<fildo> that modeline is a good site, ill book mark that for newbies
<NeoSaki> whats the fstab equivalent of this expression: mount -t devpts none /chroot32/dev/pts?
<merino> oh,sorry,I'm speaking chinese:)
<arunkale> brb
<merino> I complie kernel 2.6.17.13
<fildo> cedega !
<fildo> send! to me
<Dr_Willis> devpts? hmm.. aint seen that in ages
<merino> the sound card cannot work
<_Dink> if you can help me fix my 3d acceleration failed test sure ;)
<NeoSaki> should i just have it bind or is it none none?
<fildo> ok whats up
<merino> but very strange, alsaconf and alsamixer show everything is quite well, just no sound
<_Dink> 3d acceleration fails in cedega :P ... everything else works and gives correct output..
<_Dink> fglrxinfo is fine... cedega notices the driver... but fails 3d test
<BluesKaj> TOVID fails alot ..is there another burning prog that can encode/decode video ...K3b is not set up for  video properly
<_Dink> i get no love in #Cedega first they told me to come here... now they just ignore me :P
<Dr_Willis> _Dink,  the cedega forums  - would be the place to go.. assumin gyou got 3d support for your video card working.
<KingHeaven> can kubuntu umcompress .rar files?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> KingHeaven,  no - but the rar tools can. :)
<_Dink> Dr_Willis, Tried forums
<KingHeaven> what tool ?
<_Dink> cedga and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ark + those Rar packages just shown..
<_Dink> no answer to the problem
<fildo> ati card ?
<fildo> or nv
<Dr_Willis> _Dink,  #1 - is your video card 3d working correctly.  if not - then its a kubuntu issue/configuration issue.
<_Dink> yes it is
<_Dink> fgl_glxgears is fine
<_Dink> fglrxinfo spits out correct info
<_Dink> honestly im stumped
<_Dink> ati card
<main2x> _Dink, can you repeat ur question?
<_Dink> 9600
<KingHeaven> ark doesn't work
<main2x> ati card - should run on :1 display 1
<main2x> it has fglrx bug..
<_Dink> hmm
<main2x> ATI SUCKS ASS, boycot them
<NeoSaki> Linux hates ATI
<_Dink> i think its running on 0.0 screen 0
<arunkale> hello
<main2x> (they've never supported, or given about the *nix community, show them how money can hurt  )
<Dr_Willis> KingHeaven,  ark can work - if you have the unrar/rar packages/tools installed.
<main2x> NeoSaki, linux hates nobody
<_Dink> main2x so you think its display issuebug ?
<arunkale> Dr_Willis: I restarted.. the administrator mode is working now :)(
<main2x> thats ur imagination
<_Dink> change it to 1 ?
<arunkale> :)
* Dr_Willis hopes the ati/amd merger helps out in that area
<_Dink> Its wierd though ... 2.6.17 works
<arunkale> Dr_Willis: this guy earlier had the same problem, what he did was delete all the resolutions from xorg.conf except the one he wanted to use
<_Dink> might be the display thing like main2x said i didnt check that
<fildo> _Dink: ps -A | grep Xgl
<fildo> output of that?
<Dr_Willis> arunkale,  i normally set the one res i use.. which is the lcd's native res. :P
<_Dink> interesting nada
<main2x> if this is about Xgl, i just came in.. but them im 100% sure that its the :1 display bug
<main2x> then
<arunkale> i guess 1024x768 is not that bad :\
<_Dink> fildo no output
<main2x> _Dink, ur trying to get Xgl running?
<_Dink> no
<Dr_Willis> its HIGHLY possible theres some odd bugglet with the newer version.
<_Dink> 3d acceleration with cedega
<_Dink> ati driver 8.28.8
<fildo> no xgl . no acceleration
<_Dink> honestly any I tried 8.25, 8.27
<NeoSaki> meh
<Dr_Willis> with cededa - the versions of the different parts.. can be the  big factor.
<_Dink> I dont think  you need xgl to pass cedega 3d test
<fildo> dose it honestly run good with cd cedega ?
<fildo> ive never seen it before
<fildo> i recon you would
<_Dink> it ran excellent with 2.6.17 kernel
<_Dink> plus I didnt think ati and xgl were compatible yet
<Dr_Willis> ive found it pays to be cautious with things like ati drivers. and cedega, and kernel versions :P
<fildo> did u buy cedega ?
<fildo> or compile from source
<_Dink> bought
<_Dink> yea thats it i bought it :P
<_Dink> debian binary
<fildo> its like $5bucks
<_Dink> 5$ im saving up for a better non-ati card :p
<fildo> ahha
<z1pp3r> I've grown tired of the look of the default theme of kde in kubuntu. Where can i find more themes?
<fildo> use compiz
<KingHeaven> does rar support ppc ?
<usuario> Hello
<z1pp3r> fildo, i'll use compiz when it becomes more stable
<usuario> Anyone of you guys know how can I convert a WPS file into a open office file?
<fildo> stable for me ..
<fildo> just needs a bit of tlc
<Mortice> usuario: you should be able to open it in openoffice and then save it as an openoffice file?
<_Dink> so any other suggestions :P ?
<fildo> _Dink: never mind copy on torrent
<fildo> ;p
<usuario> My open office can't open it
<_Dink> yuck torrent has trackers...
<usuario> And I've been reading on the net and they say something about converters
<_Dink> get emails from companies all the time to tell our students to stop downloading stuff off torrents
<_Dink> or legal actions will be taken
<fildo> haha newbs
<fildo> proxies rock . .fake idents .
<merino> fildo: can you help me?
<_Dink> lol
<_Dink> I use ftp :P
<usuario> Any suggestion MORTICE?
<_Dink> 1gb/100mb sources =)
<fildo> whats up merino
<fildo> Linux liberty 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<fildo> man ive only had this install for a month or so
<fildo> im no expert. ha
<merino> fildo: I complie new kernel, the soundcard out of work, but alsaconf & mixer show the status is fine
<buz> why do you compile a kernel, anyway
<halfbloodprince> waback, abattoir
<alexicon> do they have /etc/init.d/XX status in ubuntu?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: did it work?
<abattoir> ty :)
<alexicon> how can you check which inits are running
<fildo> ps aux ?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: no, it's still 1024x768
<halfbloodprince> do you want a copy of my xorg.conf?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: yes :)
<alexicon> erm
<alexicon> i dunno gentoo has stuff like /etc/init.d/sshd status
<alexicon> tells you if its on or off
<alexicon> or some rc-status?
<fildo> merino: narh cant help mate, no expirence in sound , its usallt worked out of the box for me
<merino> fildo: see
<merino> fildo: thx
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23224
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: run 'randrtray
<abattoir> krandrtray
<abattoir> sorry
<halfbloodprince> i should type this in the konsole?
<halfbloodprince> ?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: yes, konsole, or in the KDE run dialog(Alt+F2)
<halfbloodprince> okay
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: it should go into the system tray
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: click on it... and see if the res. you want are available
<halfbloodprince> nope, not available
<halfbloodprince> 1024x768 is the max
<abattoir> ok, wait i'll see if the driver supports it
<fildo> ur monitor not a 14" or anything halfbloodprince
<halfbloodprince> 15", i think
<fildo> thats probably max res
<fildo> of monitor
<alexicon> !wine > alexicon
<fildo> but u said u had it running higher in windows ?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: i've not found much info...
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: other than adding an opion to xorg.conf
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: want to try that?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: i'm not sure about the side-effects/rammifications of putting that in... so i warn you...
<abattoir> *option
<fildo> do as u will :p
<fildo> in otherwords
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: so tell me if you want to try it
<kOpter> Yello :)
<halfbloodprince> what option?
<kOpter> I've just installed a new soundcard.. how do I get it to work?!
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: Option "NoUseBios" in xorg.conf
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23228 <--- it should look like this
<halfbloodprince> how exactly does this work?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir?
<octan> hi all
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: i'm not sure, but it think it overrides the information that is provided by the bios on the resolutions
<octan> how can i extract a rpm file in kubuntu?
<octan> not install
<octan> but decompress it
<halfbloodprince> abattoir, no thanks :) i'll stick to this hehe
<halfbloodprince> thanks a lot for your help though
<halfbloodprince> i so love kubuntu
<Alextremo> hello good mornig, how are alls ?
<octan> does anyone know?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: i'm not sure, it might do nothing at all, and your res. might come up, but since i'm not sure i wont guarantee anything :)
<abattoir> nothing->side-effects
<halfbloodprince> ah
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: can you recommend some good looking themes? i know i can look at kde-look, but was wondering if anyone has any favourites here
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: my favourite widget style is baghira(because you can change its colour)...
<fildo> octan: use alien to convert to .deb
<octan> alien?
<fildo> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<halfbloodprince> man, kubuntu is truly linux for human beings
<halfbloodprince> i set up everything so fast!
<fildo> very easy.
<Tm_T> abattoir: I use tiblit, no other widget style offer same level of control, atleast I haven't seen any
<fildo> i started off with redhat 9
<fildo> a big difference
<fildo> :p
<octan> fildo, thank you
<fildo> octan: nps
<fildo> its what iam here for, nothing else to do :p
<fildo> then sitting and monitoring some mrtg screens
<fildo> ha
<fildo> n getting paid for it
<mrj> hi
<mrj> i have a patch
<mrj> for aa kernel
<mrj> how do i patch the kernel ?
<Alextremo> sorry, (i talk spanish).... what is widget ?????
<Alextremo> widget style ????
<mrj> could somebody help me
<AWOSDev> I need help using DD.
<AWOSDev> I need it to copy only 512 bytes from the if
<mrj> hi
<mrj> i wanna patch my kernel
<BluesKaj> is there an avi to mpeg2 convertor for Kubuntu ?
<mrj> when i try the patch command it says : file to patch :
<noob> hi folks .. I think I screwed up my x-server ... it doesn't start anymore ... I tried to get some xgl-stuff working .. but .. hrm :(
<mrj> so
<mrj> which file should i type ?
<halfbloodprince> anyone know any good window themes?
<halfbloodprince> Also, how do i separate the kmenu from the taskbar?
<lecci> hi all
<AWOSDev> halfbloodprince, I don't think you can separate those.
<abattoir> Tm_T: hi :)
<halfbloodprince> AWOSDev: really? I've seen screenshots where they're separated
<abattoir> Tm_T: havent tried that one, maybe when i get bored of baghira :P
<Tm_T> heh
<Mortice> AWOSDev: sure you can. remove the taskbar from the panel the menu button is on, create a new panel, add the taskbar to that panel.
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: what do you mean by 'separated' ?
<lecci> i have a problem istalling freeradiu... when i make ./configure return this:configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH... Someone can help me?
<Tm_T> abattoir: I leaved baghira because it became "heavy" to my eyes
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: I want my minimised programs to go to a taskbar on top
<halfbloodprince> OS X style
<AWOSDev> Oh yeah, I also tried "dd count=b 512" like in the manual
<fildo> abattoir: baghira is like osx
<fildo> ?
<AWOSDev> but it said "b 512: invalid number"
<abattoir> Tm_T: heh
<fildo> or just a theme manager
<halfbloodprince> where can i see baghira
<abattoir> fildo: yes... but more customizable
<lecci> i have a problem istalling freeradiu... when i make ./configure return this:configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH... Someone can help me?
<fildo> like compiz ?
<abattoir> !find baghira
<ubotu> Found: kwin-baghira
<AWOSDev> lecci, Kubuntu (for some reason) doesn't come with gcc.
<noob> what would you do to reconfigure the x-server ? :>
<abattoir> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7a-1build2 (dapper), package size 642 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<fildo> lecci: sudo apt-get install g++ gcc
<AWOSDev> lecci, sudo apt-get install gcc
<abattoir> halfbloodprince, fildo^^^
<fildo> nice
<fildo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<noob> buargh compiz
<Dr_Willis> theres several reasons it dont come with it. :P
<abattoir> fildo: it has its own finder-like app, a windeco, a widget style(from what i've seen...)
<noob> that's the cause of my fscked up X :(
<noob> ah .. I have to remove it.
<lecci> Impossible find g....
<mrj> people
<halfbloodprince> how do i get baghira
<mrj> how do i patch the kernel ?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: do you have universe enabled?
<fildo> noob: haha.why ? i just did the install today
<fildo> worked fine ;p
<fildo> apart from the firt run n crash ..
<mrj> i mean when i run the command patch -p0 <patch_name it asks which fiel should be patched
<mrj> what should  i do ?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> lecci: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<fildo> mrj man patch
<Dr_Willis> I think you got a long road ahead of you mrj :P
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: then 'sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira'
<noob> fildo hmm well I changed my xorg with some xgl xorg .. and now my X server won't boot
<noob> :(
<fildo> well thats ur problem there
<noob> I did everything according to some 'manual'
<frojnd> hello everybody
<fildo> u edit it to suit . either ati / or nv
<noob> I know..
<frojnd> how can I unrar .ace file with Ark?
<abattoir> noob: try 'sudo dexconf' that should get you back your 'default' xorg.conf
<mrj> why do i need man patch
<fildo> frojnd: apt-get install rar
<lecci> impossible find built-essential....
<noob> abattoir:  thanks
<noob> ok .. wish me luck or something else .. hehe
<noob> <-- reboot
<mrj> the patch-script asks me which file should be patched
<abattoir> lecci: 'build-essential'
<fildo> no luck need
<fildo> let the force be with you
<fildo> ha
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: does it just install widgets? or even the window themes and taskbar and everything?
<frojnd> fildo no rar...
<fildo> hmm
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: it installs the widget and windeco...
<fildo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mrj> fildo: which fiel is been patched usually when one pathes his kernel ?
<frojnd> at least not on 5:10 version
<lecci> impossible find build-essential
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: what do you mean by the taskbar? a dock?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: or do you want 2 separate panels(like gnome)?
<fildo> mrj: never patched kernel before
<abattoir> lecci: ok, try 'sudo apt-get update' first, and then try it
<lecci> ok
<mrj> fildo: nope
<lecci> i try
<fildo> mrj: i mean i havent
<mrj> ah
<fildo> +google it
<fildo> ur best friend
<mrj> :)
<noob> re. ;>
<fildo> howd ya go noob
<noob> not too good ;O(  .. x still doesn't want to boot .. it only shows me that kubuntu-loading-bar
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: yeah, one panel on top where the minimised stuff goes, and one at the bottom with icons for launching stuff
<halfbloodprince> like os x
<lecci> impossible find build-essential...
<fildo> ok ur sources.list is wrong i think
<abattoir> noob: did you change something else?
<mrj> i was not able to find anything
<mrj> :(
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: ok, just move the panel up...
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: and kxdocker is the app you are looking for
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<noob> abattoir : yes ... probably too much... I installed the xgl version of xorg .. and compiz and other stuff compiz needed
<Mortice> innovative and a copy? interesting. ;)
<abattoir> noob: aah, then you might need the 'stock' xorg...
<noob> I uninstalled xserver-xorg and reinstalled it again
<noob> shouldn't be that enough?
<lecci> abattoir: return always E: Impossibile trovare build-essential
<noob> note to myself: never touch a running system!
<lecci> !seen smok
<ubotu> I last saw smok (n=Richard@clyne.plus.com) 9h 36m 48s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<noob> :D
<lecci> !seen smoking
<ubotu> I haven't seen smoking recently
<lecci> !seen smooking
<abattoir> lecci: which roughly translates to?
<ubotu> I haven't seen smooking recently
<NthDegree> Vanique: dude you ever sleep
<fildo> !seen fildo
<ubotu> fildo is on IRC right now!
<fildo> no way
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: ?
<fildo> tcl script working well
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: huh?
<lecci> return: E: Impossible find build-essential
<lecci> !seen smooking_man
<ubotu> I haven't seen smooking_man recently
<abattoir> lecci: could you please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_Willis> !info hexedit
<ubotu> hexedit: view and edit files in hexadecimal or in ASCII. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12-1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
* Hawkwind Peeks in and looks around
<Vincer-> 'lut a tous
<frojnd> o nose
<Vincer-> en tant que meme pas encore noobie, j'ai  l'evidence une question  vous poser ^
<frojnd> I can't downlaod winace :S
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Vincer-> oups !!sorry
<mrj> !bg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> 'morning Hawkwind
<mrj> !mk
<Hawkwind> Hey there abattoir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> or, rather, close to noon :P
<Vincer-> mmh, i'm not to good in english to explain my problem ^  ^
<Vincer-> bye :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I have 43 minutes :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: well, closer to it than morning at least :P
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Though I've been up for a while, just didn't get on the computer
<nixternal> abattoir, Hawkwind, Jucato:  Anyplace where we can meet privately for a second?
<nixternal> OT
<nixternal> in a way ;)
<fildo> 2:18am here in AUS
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: is baghira easily uninstallable? without side effects?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: sure, remove kwin-baghira... the same package you installed
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: why? dont like it?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: no, haven't tried it yet.. i'm a paranoid bastard, i need to know this stuff before i install it :p
<halfbloodprince> i installed a skin for windows once.. it soo screwed up my system
<abattoir> aah, google for it, might find some interesting info and screenshots
<fildo> lol
<fildo> good night people. happy problem solving
<Dr_Willis> You are thinking in 'windows terms' again halfbloodprince  :)
<halfbloodprince> haha
<halfbloodprince> yes
<halfbloodprince> which browser do you guys use?
<fildo> opera
<saki> ight i completely formated my computer and installed i386 kubuntu
<saki> >_>
<Dr_Willis> theming under windows - is intintially CRippled by MS. so they can promote their look/feel/brand image.. APple does the same thing.
<Dr_Willis> Intentially :)
<halfbloodprince> opera is good?
<halfbloodprince> for linux?
<fildo> well i choose to use it over any other browser, thats just me i guess
<halfbloodprince> btw, my clock is showing the wrong time
<saki> Dr_Willis, thats actually the original reason I wanted linux, the customizability
<fildo> firefox i like aswell . very similar
<halfbloodprince> how do i fix the time
<fildo> just opera handles mail n everything . n newer version supoprts widgets
<Dr_Willis> halfbloodprince,  is it the clock.. or your system clock. :P
<AWOSDev> halfbloodprince, uh, date?
<halfbloodprince> date is correct
<halfbloodprince> time is wrong
<Dr_Willis> my times are always screwed up. :P i think my system clock is set to utc.. but the clock applet is showing the localtime
<Ayabara> is it possible to use a webcam with skype in kubuntu?
<abattoir> Ayabara: skype for linux doesnt support video, yet
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara,  i dont know if the linux sype cliekt has webcam support yet.
<AWOSDev> halfbloodprince, I mean use the program called date.
<halfbloodprince> how do i fix the time
<abattoir> Ayabara: might be possible w/ wine... but dont know
<Dr_Willis> halfbloodprince,  click on the clock.. adjust the time
<Ayabara> abattoir, Dr_Willis: I suspected it might be so :-(
<Dr_Willis> logical place to put a menu to adjust the time eh? :P
<fildo> ;p
<halfbloodprince> if i click on the clock, it shows me the calendar
<Dr_Willis> try the MENUS on the clock
<fildo> right click
<halfbloodprince> ah okay
<AWOSDev> Context-click it
<Dr_Willis> or do we have to get even more basic :)
<fildo> lol
<Dr_Willis> move the mouse over... a little more... too far...
<fildo> use index finger.
<fildo> right button, surpress. release. surpress
<Dr_Willis> click the right button...    wife: You got 3 buttons@! how do i know what one is the right one!!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> activate the correct digit interface control.
<fildo> mate, in that case, lick the middle button
<fildo> n watch the other 2 explode
<BluesKaj> I DL'd and  did the tar xvjf filename command  , but the prog doesn't show up in the kicker ...what am I doing wrong ?
<halfbloodprince> yeah, done now
<AWOSDev> Yeah, the 'right' button...that's why I *always* say context-click (but then nobody knows what context-click is if they weren't around in Windows 3.1/95 days)
<Ayabara> are there other chat programs for linux and windows that support video? I want to call a friend using windows
<Dr_Willis> thats the problem with spoon-feeding people (and using game guides) ya get trained to not even try to think or explore. :)
<Dr_Willis> call = voice :P
<Dr_Willis> like seeing their face will promote better communications.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, ?
<AWOSDev> Unless you mean call with a videophone.  :P
<Dr_Willis> Unless its the grandparents.. who want to see the kids...
<BluesKaj> I DL'd and  did the tar xvjf filename command  , but the prog doesn't show up in the kicker ...what am I doing wrong ?
<frojnd> I can't uncompreesed .ace file wit unace :S
<frojnd> can someone help me?
<fildo> why not
<frojnd> q@kubuntu:~$ unace x Summoning-LetMortalHeroesSingYourFame.ace
<Dr_Willis> Not like a postage sized jerky webcam video.. really shows you details of  blueprints, or other things.
<frojnd> UNACE v1.2    public version
<frojnd> Error opening file Summoning-LetMortalHeroesSingYourFame.ace
<fildo> frojnd: man unace
<BluesKaj> ANYONE?
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis, good point :-)
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, I added a bunch of repos and still apt-cache search hexedit finds nothing.
<fildo> will give u command to uncompress
<abattoir> BluesKaj: which prog. ?
<BluesKaj> devede23
<AWOSDev> frojnd, are you sure it's capitalised like that?
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  i am using the ones from easysource
<BluesKaj> tovid fails
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  i just clicked all of them.. and cut/pasted
<frojnd> AWOSDev : unace <command> [switches]  <archive[.ace] >
<willnapier> hi folks I'm having problems with my usbkey. I have used fdisk to create one fat16 partition on /dev/sda1. Now when I try to use mkdosfs (sudo mkdosfs /dev/sda1) I get 'no such file or directory.
<sdlnxgk> !usb mass storage
<AWOSDev> Right I did that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb mass storage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> I don't knw what dto do with [switches] 
<sdlnxgk> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdlnxgk> !mass storage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mass storage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> abattoir, http://pastebin.ca/167998
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  it may be using the old partitioninfo.. perhaps unplug/plug it back in.
<sdlnxgk> trying  to access my 1gig usb storage device does anyone have one up and running??
<Dr_Willis> sdlnxgk,  oodles of people use them :P
<saki> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Vanique> NthDegree: alive, dude ?
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: thanks I 'll try that
<BluesKaj> looks like it installs but I can't find the exec file to open it
<Dr_Willis> I got 2 external usb hard drives here.. and a 2.2 gb usb thing... :P and a 1 gb psp memory card
<abattoir> BluesKaj: its a dir..?
<halfbloodprince> what is the 'kde wallet'
<Dr_Willis> halfbloodprince,  a plac3 to store all your passwords
<halfbloodprince> it's saying 'a kde wallet is open'
<halfbloodprince> whts' tht mean
<halfbloodprince> 'KDE Wallet: A wallet is open'
<abattoir> BluesKaj: and its glade... you'd need to install python-gtk and the python-glade stuff.. adept should help you out w/ the correct names
<BluesKaj> ok , sorry to bother you, i should have checked there first
<Dr_Willis> I would gues syou got a kdewallet session open allready halfbloodprince
<LouKall> grr! i need help unrar'ing a file
<halfbloodprince> how did that happen
<frojnd> It doesn't wanna to extracked...
<abattoir> LouKall: do you have unrar installed?
<abattoir> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<LouKall> i cant do it through the terminal, and i cant do it through xarchive!
<Dr_Willis> halfbloodprince,  its your system.. you tell us. :P
<NeoSaki> Is there a way to have Wallet auto sign in without password input?
<LouKall> i am supposed to have them installed.
<frojnd> q@kubuntu:~$ unace x -y Summoning-LetMortalHeroesSingYourFame.ace
<frojnd>  and it says: Error opening file Summoning-LetMortalHeroesSingYourFame.ace
<Dr_Willis> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> frojnd, I meant is the *file* capitialised like that.
<frojnd> ja
<frojnd> I copy/paste it
<abattoir> LouKall: if you have it installed, then 'unrar x file.rar' or even ark can handle it(unless it has a password)
<AWOSDev> from ls?
<halfbloodprince> !kde wallet
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: in the fstab it says 'auto' for the type, when it is actually fat16. should I change the entry from auto to vfat?
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<frojnd> no..
<frojnd> not grom ls
<Dr_Willis> kwalletmanager and check its settings
<LouKall> abbattoir: i have it installed, but i cant unrar anything in terminal.
<frojnd> grom konqueror..
<AWOSDev> Oh, okay.
<LouKall> abbattoir: it does have a pass on it.
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  vfat is not fat16.. 'fat' i think is.. but vfat may work also.
<abattoir> LouKall: ok, then 'unrar x file.rar' it is
<LouKall> abbattoir: i dont know how to get the pass either.
<frojnd> but, still doesn't work :D
<Dr_Willis> willnapier,  normally ive NEVER seen auto work for the fat** filesystems
<frojnd> :S*
<abattoir> LouKall: well, if you dont know the pass, you cant extract it :P
<LouKall> abbattoir: it just says command not found when i try unrar
<willnapier> Dr_Willis: thanks that could be it I'll change fstab
<LouKall> well that was a waste of a download.
<abattoir> LouKall: unless you use some brute-force methods which take ages
<abattoir> LouKall: then you dont have unrar installed
<LouKall> abbattoir: what do you suggest?
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LouKall> i swear it.
<abattoir> LouKall: 'sudo apt-get install unrar' if you have universe
<LouKall> k
<abattoir> LouKall: well, try finding the password
<abattoir> LouKall: if you cant, then i guess you just delete the file
<LouKall> plau/
<LouKall> opps.
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> yay unrar works now.
<abattoir> LouKall: did you put the password?
<abattoir> LouKall: there might be a comment which might indicate the p/d if someone else did it(or atleast i used to do that)
<LouKall> abbattoir: thats what i figured they would do. im searching. cannot find anything.
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, I checked off *every* repo on easysources.
<AWOSDev> Reading package lists... Done
<AWOSDev> Building dependency tree... Done
<AWOSDev> E: Couldn't find package hexedit
<abattoir> LouKall: i cant think of anything then... other than brute-force(and am not aware of a linux brute-fore app)
<LouKall> hrm.
<LouKall> abattoir: how do i do the file name for... Dead To Fall - The Phoenix Throne.part01.rar
<Dr_Willis> you did apt-get update?
<Dr_Willis> !info hexedit
<ubotu> hexedit: view and edit files in hexadecimal or in ASCII. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12-1 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<abattoir> LouKall: you'd need to put \ in front of spaces...
<LouKall> abattoir: okay, shanks.
<Dr_Willis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Dr_Willis> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<AWOSDev> I didn't realise I have to 'apt-get update' *blush*
<frojnd> hello one probelm
<frojnd> It doesn't wanna open .ace file
<NeoSaki> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<frojnd> Error opening file Summoning-LetMortalHeroesSingYourFame.ace
<gavin> what about
<NeoSaki> Frojnd: does it state anything else?
<frojnd> yes
<frojnd> UNACE v1.2    public version
<ketsugi> After adding a filetype handler, I've been getting this error from some KDE apps (Konqueror, Kate, Kmail and Kpdf so far): "Could not find mime type: application/octet-stream"
<LouKall> abattoir: this sucks. hah.
<frojnd> NeoSaki I don't understand this line: sudo mv /location/of/downloaded/unace /usr/bin/unace
<abattoir> ketsugi: which one did you add? and when does this occur(or what are you trying to open)?
<AWOSDev> The following NEW packages will be installed: hexedit
<AWOSDev> Selecting previously deselected package hexedit.
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  :P and what did you say earlier about ubuntu sucking?> :P lol.
<AWOSDev> I didnt?!
<AWOSDev> All I said was it isn't the best Linux, but alot easier to install and use than Debian.
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev I'm on Ubuntu, not real Debian   --> :) ok you sort of slammed ubuntu .
<Dr_Willis> lol
<ketsugi> abattoir: I added a handler for x-comic (.cbr and .cbz; I made up the mimetype myself)
<halfbloodprince> I'm SOOO loving Kubuntu!
<ketsugi> and it happens whenever I /open/ kpdf or kmail or konqueror
<Dr_Willis> apt-get  should be identical to debian's ussage. :P
<halfbloodprince> hey, ketsugi :)
<AWOSDev> :P
<ketsugi> hbp: yes yes, I'm going to sleep soon ;p
<gavin> Am new to Linux (Ubuntu6.06)  Any help on Firefox with problem add plugin for Macromedia player?
<halfbloodprince> ketsugi: i'm using kubuntu right now
<Dr_Willis> I cant see much reason to use debian really.  over ubuntu..  at least nothing that my needs demand.
<ketsugi> Good for you :)
<NeoSaki> frojnd: where did you see that line at?
<AWOSDev> gavin, just click on the 'Install Missing Plugins' bar at the top of the page.
<Dr_Willis> im sure theres some off the wall reasons. :P heh heh
<AWOSDev> gavin, at least that's what *I* did :)
<lupine_85> Debian can be more up-to-date :)
<frojnd> <gavin> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS
<ketsugi> abattoir: any ideas? is there a proper mime type I should have used?
<abattoir> ketsugi: hmm one sec.. dont see why it shouldnt work...
<frojnd> NeoSaki: Archive formats -> 2. ace
<gavin> AWOSDev : but it fails for me... giving an option to manual install
<frojnd> on the right u have tree
<abattoir> ketsugi: unless you added kmail/kpdf as apps for that mimetype
<halfbloodprince> ketsugi: you mean you came up with an application to read comic files?
<halfbloodprince> wow
<halfbloodprince> i could use that
<dein_> yay
<abattoir> !flash > gavin
<dein_> im able to talk on irc again
<ketsugi> abattoir: nope, I used qcomicbook
<halfbloodprince> hey dein!
<dein_> hey halfblood
<halfbloodprince> guess who's on kubuntu
<_bender_> 0_o a converty?
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<_bender_> Ah same same, week and going
<gavin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ketsugi> abattoir: I don't think this should be happening, but I can't figure out why
<abattoir> ketsugi: hmm..i'm not sure.. i could try replicating what you did... but i'm currently compiling something :P
<abattoir> ketsugi: so it happens only for kpdf and kmail right?
<dein_> the pope? :s
<dein_>  guh lag
<dein_> my connection is lagging so bad ><
<frojnd> I come to conclusion about the problem unace can't open the file. Is it possilble that file isn't .ace despite the characters of the name are ...ace If it's how can I scan to see what format is ?
* AWOSDev gulps
<_bender_> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  i fgured ya checked that first thing. :P
<Dr_Willis> file whteverrfile
<ketsugi> abattoir: and Konqueror, and Kate, and, I suspect, just about any KDE application
<AWOSDev> I just wrote a new MBR to my 2nd disk (that's why I needed dd 512bytes and hexedit)
<Dr_Willis> or vi whateverfile and look at the  header/first line.
<AWOSDev> Now let's hope I didn't kill it!
<abattoir> ketsugi: ok, try deleting it... do the errors go away?
<NeoSaki> Any help on setting up a Deskjet F340? It is supposedly supported by SANE
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  why did you need to do that? :P
<abattoir> ketsugi: btw, i'd expect the app to add its own mimetype...
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, I made my XP drive dynamic, and I just converted it back to basic.
<AWOSDev> change one byte in the MBR and tada
<ketsugi> yeah it didn't
<ketsugi> because cbz and cbr are just renamed zip and rar files, I suppose
<abattoir> ketsugi: you might need to restart KDE
<ketsugi> oh?
<abattoir> ketsugi: aah, you mean for the app
<abattoir> ketsugi: i thought you said the errors didnt go away
<ketsugi> Konqueror still gives me the error after removing the mimetype
<halfbloodprince> my connection speed is actually better than it ever was in windows
<halfbloodprince> :\
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: do u mean serious to go in vi for information about .ace file?
<ketsugi> they don't
<ketsugi> I get at least one error every time I open up any of the above-mentioned apps
<frojnd> it wont happened nothing..
<AWOSDev> Do I need to reboot to make the MBR change go in to effect?
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  to look at it..
<frojnd> ok..
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  or that file command may tell ya somthing
<Dr_Willis> It could bne some Screwy .html file for all ya know
<frojnd> I did it : vi name.ace
<lecci> when i can find the cc packet?
<frojnd> nothing happened
<lecci> where i can find the cc packet?
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  you sure the file even has any data in it? :P
<frojnd> yes
<Dr_Willis> cc package you mean  lecci ?
<frojnd> couse it's about 100mb
<frojnd> I am positive
<lecci> yes
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  try 'file whatever.ace' yet?
<fildo> frojnd: in the bin ?
<AWOSDev> !gcc > lecci
<frojnd> fildo frojnd: in the bin ? don't get it
<fildo> i mean leccil in the bin
<fildo> :p
<fildo> soz
<fildo> ok its bed time
<fildo> peace out ppls
<frojnd> Summoning-LetMortalHeroesSingYourFame.ace: ACE compressed archive version 20, from Win/32, version 20 to extract, contains AV-String (unregistered), with recovery record, solid
<AWOSDev> G'night fildo.
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: it is .ace file
<Dr_Willis> and its even 'solid' ! :P
<Dr_Willis> whatver that means
<frojnd> :D
<frojnd> it means that it contains no bad files
<frojnd> or sth.. imo
<gavin> AWOSDev : thanks for the info....
<frojnd> h
<frojnd> m
<gavin> AWOSDev : am trying out on how to key in those commands :)
<frojnd> question for one mio 
<AWOSDev> gavin, you're welcome.
<frojnd> how can i extract .ace file wit an unace ?
<NeoSaki> !sane
<frojnd> with*
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  i would say go get a windows version of ace. anduse wine
<Vanique> Hi
<halfbloodprince> ok, i see these icons on the desktop.. which say 15G media, etc..
<AWOSDev> Yeah, SANE is for scanners.  For your DeskJet, do you mean CUPS?
<halfbloodprince> how do i change that to whatever i wnat
<Vanique> i'mm looking for some master who can deal with /bin/sh: line 1: 7037 Segmentation fault /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, it was worth going through all that.
<AWOSDev> NAMERICA1:/media/hdb2$ ls
<AWOSDev> DOS Drive (D)  Recycled         System Volume Information
<AWOSDev> Yay!
<AWOSDev> It actually read the Dynamic Disk!
<Vanique> it shows always when i want to install Wine ro Amarok and it causes that that programs dont work
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  ive never even heard of a 'dynamic disk' befor. :P
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, it's a freaky Microsoft thing.
<Dr_Willis> Freeky Deeky!
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, it basically makes a software RAID.  But I never got around to doing that.  So here is 5GB of data that I can't access on Linux (which is now all I have on here)
<visik7> anyone with an asus V6 laptop ?
<AWOSDev> :P
<NeoSaki> ooo
<NeoSaki> so entertaining to see a windows app in linux
<AWOSDev> It's even more entertaining when it works :P
<Dr_Willis> wine winrar.exe
<Dr_Willis> works :)
<Dr_Willis> and if you try 'wine mirc.exe' your computer will explode.
<Dr_Willis> its in the mIRC eula.
<draik> Dr_Willis, I have most of my setup back to the way I had it before
<Dr_Willis> :)
<draik> Thank you for your help Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> after ALL that time. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> draik,  look up 'mondo/mindi' for a backup/restore system-tools :P
<draik> will  do
<draik> thank you
<AWOSDev> That's funny, I found a folder called "Honkin huge files from laptop" the only content: a Virtual Machine from VMware.  Size: ~3GB :P
<lecci> help me: Where i can istall the cc package?
<lecci> help me: How i can istall the cc package?
<buz> lecci: apt-get install build-essentials
<draik> !mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.06-1 (dapper), package size 462 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<buz> sduo apt-get
<buz> sudo
<noob> rehi. hmm does anyone know the command to 'reconfigure' the xserver? (e.g. gfx-card, display, etc)
<draik> installed, thank you Dr_Willis
<abattoir> noob: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<lecci> impossible find build-essentials...
<noob> thank you abattoir :)
<buz> sorry, it's build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<draik> lecci, without the s
<buz> no s at the end
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> it helps to spell things right. :P and learn to use 'apt-cache search'
<lecci> impossible find build-essential...
* draik LOVES apt-cache search
<abattoir> ketsugi: in Kcontrol/systemsettings->Kde components->File associations... could you check if everything looks right?
<AWOSDev> The whole audience gasps as lecci's Kubuntu cannot find build-essential
<AWOSDev> lecci, what kind of Kubuntu are you running?  6.06 LTS Dapper right?
<buz> AWOSDev: build-essential has been there since forever
<draik> What is the command to see everything that has been installed through apt?
<AWOSDev> Okay thanks buz
<draik> I forgot the command
<buz> dpkg --list
<AWOSDev> draik, good question I've been looking for that too
<buz> then maybe some filtering
<draik> Thank you buz
<AWOSDev> Oooh look at *all* the installs I've done :P
<lecci> 6.06 yes
<AWOSDev> yeah, I usually use grep
<abattoir> ketsugi: if everything there looks to be in order, then /usr/share/mimelnk/application/octet-stream.desktop might be corrupted
<buz> well it's actually also the ones that kubuntu did itself ;)
<AWOSDev> dpkg --list | grep whatever
<abattoir> ketsugi: its a part of kdelibs-data
<AWOSDev> Yeah I know that buz
<AWOSDev> I'm trying to figure out why I have ATI, Cyrix, NVIDIA etc... X servers installed
<buz> (it's kinda obvious that you didnt install libc yourself after all ;)
<AWOSDev> I just have a simple Intel i810-DC100
<buz> mhh the open source ones are all installed by default
<leileilol> weird
<buz> which is handy if you switch a drive from one machine to another
<AWOSDev> Yeah I guess
<leileilol> i tried kqemu with qemu, and win95/98 gives protection errors and no dos games start :S
<draik> I just wanted that list so that I can compare it to another one (previous install)
<buz> you might have to run dpkg-reconfigure but other than it runs
<draik> now I can just      diff file1 file2
<AWOSDev> Even VMware display driver :P
<DexterF> 'evening
<noob> re
<AWOSDev> Good evening DexterF
<DexterF> laptop with a marvell chip wifi card
<DexterF> how do I get it working?
<AWOSDev> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<AWOSDev> don't make me relive the horror of WiFi
<AWOSDev> !!!!!!!!!
<AWOSDev> To this day I still can't disable my integrated LAN without it taking the WiFi with it.
<buz> AWOSDev: works with my centrino laptop
<DexterF> precisely marvell 88w8335
<BluesKaj> Bummer ...I have program DL'd but I can't get to work ...the docs are in my file but it's not installed on the system WTF ?
<AWOSDev> Well yeah Centrino is a well know thingy
<AWOSDev> Can I convert MSSQL to MySQL without running Windows?
<noob> could anybody give advice? I wanted to try out the xgl xorg replacement .. x stopped working .. well .. I reinstalled old xserver-xorg and reconfigured it .. but still no x. .. what could I do. (and yes I know that it wasn't a genius thing to do at the first place..)
<DexterF> AWOSDev: heh, I know your pain :) I'd never run wifi myself, but friend hit the place with his lappy and since I successfully talked him into giving kubuntu a shot I felt like I need to go the full 9 yrads now
<AWOSDev> DexterF, ahhh
<BluesKaj> I just know I'm missing some command but i can't recall what it is  for installing tar.bz2 files
<AWOSDev> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<AWOSDev> No that wasn't what I wanted ubotu
<AWOSDev> Oh yes it is
<BluesKaj> !tar.bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<draik> hmmm
<AWOSDev> Noob, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<noob> okay
<noob> thanks
<Vegeta^> Is it just me, or is KDE just slower than GNOME desktop?
<AWOSDev> No problem
<draik> buz, is there another way of getting the output of dpkg --list?
<buz> draik: what do you mean
<BluesKaj> I don't caree about opening , I care about installing !
<NeoSaki> Vegeta^: I don't notice a slowness?
<AWOSDev> Vegeta^, personally I feel GNOME is slower, even on a P4 1.6GHz
<draik> one sec....
<AWOSDev> BlueKaj, try this:
<buz> AWOSDev: personally, i think kde could be faster than what it is on my 1.6ghz centrino ;)
<AWOSDev> BlueKaj         bunzip whatever.tar.bz2
<AWOSDev> BlueKaj         tar -xf whatever.tar
<Vegeta^> AWOSDev: I also have a 1.6 but it's feels slower in KDE, like opening of applications and so one...?
<buz> (i wouldnt care if gnome was ten times as fast, cant stand the gui)
<AWOSDev> BlueKaj         cd whatever
<DexterF> anyone got general directions for wifi setup? seems ndsiwrapper is called for, never did that tho
<draik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<buz> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vegeta^> buz: hehe yeah, KDE is just cooler.. =)
<AWOSDev> Vegeta^ -- yeah they're about even
<AWOSDev> buz: Yeah it's amazing this 1.6GHz is about even (literally) with my 500MHz Celeron
<buz> i'm lusting after a core 2 duo
<buz> another core entirely oughta help
<AWOSDev> BlueKaj --- then you just ./configure and then make
<Vegeta^> AWOSDev: In KDE?
<AWOSDev> BlueKaj you might also have to *make install*
<buz> but decent core 2 duo are 1500EUR and more
<AWOSDev> Vegeta^ -- Yes, in KDE they are about similar
<AWOSDev> buz, yeah they are WAY expensive, but like all technology it'll come down
<buz> well the macbooks are quite affordable but badly built
<AWOSDev> buz, I remember paying almost $2000 for a Pentium/166 with 24MB and a 'huge' 3GB hard disk
<AWOSDev> :P
<draik> buz, here's the style I was looking for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23232  not this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23231
<AWOSDev> So it'll come down :)
<buz> i remember paying 3000EUR for a 486DX2
<BluesKaj> No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<AWOSDev> How about $3000US for an 8088 with a 'super fast' 7MHz processor and a 'very large' 20MB hard disk.  Even had a memory upgrade: 512KB to 640KB :P
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, what are you trying to setup?
<buz> the first ibm pc was before my birth ;)
<AWOSDev> Nah, the *first* IBM was a PS/1
<BluesKaj> devede23, AWOSDev
<BluesKaj> i have the depencies installed
<buz> draik: no idea how to get that
<abattoir> BluesKaj: are you trying to install the same thing?( the one where you pastebinned the dir. structure)?
<draik> ok, thanks buz
<halfbloodprince> i've got mp3s working :D
<BluesKaj> but the tar file itself seems to run but there's no run file or icon in the kicker
<AWOSDev> buz, look at this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_PC
<AWOSDev> buz, that's an old PC
<_earl> hi
<buz> yeah iknow
<buz> its slightly older than i am
<BluesKaj>  yeah AWOSDev, the pasrebin thing
<[GuS] > People... i have a question... i've replaced my PATA disk for a SATA (with Kubuntu OS installed of course).. so i changed in the grub boot list, the hda entry for sda... but.. when i install a new kernel, the installation sets again to hda... how to fix this?
<AWOSDev> buz, yeah me too
<AWOSDev> BluseKaj, the pastebin?
<NeoSaki> Anyone here have the HP 340F aio printer installed?
<BluesKaj> funny how some stuf just installs np, and other stuff just sits there like it's installed but ya can't run it
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, what do you mean pastebin?  What are you talking about?
<osh_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BluesKaj> nevermind
<AWOSDev> I know what the pastebin is, osh_
<AWOSDev> :)
<NthDegree> :|
<osh_> AWOSDev: Hmm, that's what happens when you (me) jump into a discussion...
<osh_> in the middle of it.
<NthDegree> did AWOSDev call someone a noob earlier
<NthDegree> didn't*
<NeoSaki> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<AWOSDev> No, NthDegree, that was his *name*
<AWOSDev> !seen noob
<ubotu> noob is on IRC right now!
<NthDegree> oh ROFL
<BluesKaj> AWOSDev,  http://pastebin.ca/168063 ...this shows what it does when i use the tar xvjf command
<NthDegree> !source-o-matic > NthDegree
<BluesKaj> but it doesn't install anywhere
<AWOSDev> Ah yes, BlueKaj, try ./install.sh
<halfbloodprince> does anyone know how i can enable all tht stuff in amarok? wikipedia, automatic cd covers, etc?
<Electrolyte> Is there any way to tell a process to run in a higher priority when it's run? I want to set artsplay to nice -10, but I don't know how to when it's launched automatically.
<Electrolyte> As in, when a sound is played (so it's launched) it'll be set to a nice settings of -10.
<Electrolyte> If it's possible that is.
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, did ./install.sh work?
* NthDegree should kick noob
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, type whereis devede ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<AWOSDev> Why should NthDegree kick noob?
<NthDegree> because that name is so annoying
<nixbox> hi all
<AWOSDev> :P that was fun
<nixbox> i am trying to install kubuntu on a Dell latitude
<NthDegree> how do we know noob != linus torvalds or something XD
<AWOSDev> "whereis anything" -- cannot find anything   :P
<BluesKaj> nothing shows , just the name , AWOSDev
<cox377> i know this isnt the sorta thing to be asked in this place, but as you lot are pretty clued up i was wondering if anyone knows if it would be possible to use a wireless access point that has a USB port as a device like a USB dongle, so use it to look for networks as well are being one
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, well I have to go but I'll be back, okay?
<nixbox> when i boot from the cd, my touchpad doesn't work, i mean when i try to move the pointer, it does move a lil but then comes back to the kde start button, how do i fix that?
<BluesKaj> ok
<NthDegree> nixbox, duh that's a live CD
<NthDegree> nixbox, once it's on your hard disk then you can fix it
<nixbox> NthDegree, i know its a live cd, but can't i fix it somehow? :P
<nixbox> NthDegree, when i first booted, it worked correctly, but now its not.
<NthDegree> nixbox, just install ubuntu to your PC
<nixbox> NthDegree, no i need to install it on a laptop
<NthDegree> then once you've fixed it the fix will be permanent
<nixbox> NthDegree, lol
<lupine_85> nixbox: probably best to make sure that it's fixable first!
<NthDegree> nixbox, laptop == PC
<nixbox> NthDegree, i understand that much
<lupine_85> however, I've no idea how you'd go about doing it :(
<Infecto> !=
<Infecto> ;] 
<Vegeta^> Why is it, that when I open an application, even after the app. is ready and oppened, it still says "Loading application" on the menu for (long!) while?
<NthDegree> Vegeta^: when you run an admin app it does that because you effectively run 2 apps
<lupine_85> Vegeta^: because the taskbar doesn't know whether the program is loaded/loading or not
<NthDegree> Vegeta^: admin apps run kdesu 1st
<lupine_85> the "loading.." box is just for show
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: the sound quality on amarok is awesome!!
<Vegeta^> NthDegree: Firefox an admin app? :S
<lupine_85> you can customise the time it stays up in System Settings
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: I know :)
<NthDegree> Vegeta^: that's because that isn't a KDE app
<Vegeta^> lupine_85: I think that must a reasonable explanation
* halfbloodprince is listening to the Black Crowes (Hard to Handle) on Amarok, and loving it!
<Vegeta^> lupine_85: Do you know where exactly in system settings?
<Gerrit_> hi
<ninHer> hi all
* lupine_85 looks
<lupine_85> Panel->Taskbar->Feedback
<lupine_85> erm, launch feedback
<nixbox> if i dont have the mouse working, when i go to the manually edit partition table part of the setup, i can't use tab to move around in the GUI, any idea how can i do that?
<NthDegree> lupine_85: launch feedback isn't the bit in the taskbar AFAIK
<Drako> Can anyone tell me how to get Home shortcuts and trashbin and stuf on the desktop?
<graft> the problem with amarok is, you start to realize how badly encoded some of your mp3s actually are, because you can actually hear the difference
<NthDegree> that is only the bouncing icon of it
<lupine_85> Taskbar notificiation
<lupine_85> "Enable taskbar notification" tickbox...
<lupine_85> seems like a no-brainer to me ;)
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> oh i thought you said launch feedback
<NthDegree> on the menu editor theres an enable launch feedback which means the bouncing icon
<graft> nixbox - tab around?
<Alextremo> im back
<graft> nixbox: oh... no tab... what gui is this?
<lupine_85> erm, I did :)
<nixbox> graft, on the previous screens, such as time zone selection etc. i could use tab, but its not working on the partition editing
<lupine_85> Launch Feedback is the tab, which loads up the panel with two panels
<nixbox> graft, kubuntu setup
<graft> nixbox: why are you trying to use gnome without a mouse?
<graft> err, kde, without a mouse?
<nixbox> graft, mouse is sticking to a corner, whenever i try to move the mouse, it goes back to the KDE start button
<Gerrit_> drako: is anybody helping you already?
<graft> nixbox, it's not setup properly... you have the wrong mouse driver set
<graft> what kind of mouse do you have?
<Alextremo> sorry, (i talk spanish).... what is sticking ?????
<halfbloodprince> man, i cant connect to gaim using my msn passport
<nixbox> graft, optical 3-button mouse, its a live cd, so how do i fix the mouse issue?
<nixbox> graft, usb mouse
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: use kopete instead
<graft> nixbox: um, what mouse driver did you choose?
<lupine_85> you're in kubuntu after all :)
<nixbox> graft, it didnt ask me for one
<nixbox> graft, i just connected the mouse, the same thing was happening with touchpad
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: you mean you can't connect to MSN through GAIM
<graft> nixbox: um. well, you could just not connect the mouse, and then tabs should work
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: try changing the MSN server settings :)
<lupine_85> gaim--
<halfbloodprince> how do i do tht?
<nixbox> NthDegree, i had tried tabs without a mouse :(
<graft> halfbloodprince: some really good hacking
<halfbloodprince> haha
<graft> halfbloodprince: or more likely, some trivial hacking
<nixbox> graft, tried tabs without a mouse
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: this is the kubuntu channel, so less people are likely to know in here
<halfbloodprince> ok sorry
<nixbox> graft, doesn't work, the partition selection gui has some graphics at the top, i dont know if thats the problem with tabs
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: use Kopete for KDE ;-)
<graft> that's not true, halfbloodprince ... plenty of people here use gaim
<halfbloodprince> NthDegree: Kopete isn't being very nice as far as file transfers are concerned
<NthDegree> graft: you traitor :p
<graft> NthDegree: you purist
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: because you need to portforward
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: saim will be with GAIM
<NthDegree> same*
<halfbloodprince> portforward?
<lupine_85> I just really dislike gaim. it's fugly
<lupine_85> NthDegree: not on ISDN he won't
<lupine_85> that's only the the over-natted broadband public
<graft> nixbox: um... hrm, usually if you don't have a mouse you can move the cursor with some weird num-key-pad sort of thingy... right?
<nixbox> graft, how?
<nixbox> graft, i am using a laptop
<graft> hrm... do you have a diff. mouse? or a built-in mouse?
<NthDegree> lupine_85: I used to have 3 firewalls on Windows
<lupine_85> shudder
<NthDegree> lupine_85: I now have 1 SPI+NAT Hardware Firewall
<lupine_85> I've got an SBC that does something similar
<graft> SPI?
<lupine_85> Stateful Packet Inspection
<NthDegree> damn said it b4 me
<lupine_85> only one NATed PC though, and that can send<->receive fine using the MSN network
<lupine_85> no port forwarding
<NthDegree> same here
<NthDegree> via UDP traversal
<lupine_85> no idea what they use
<graft> huh, neat
<NthDegree> UDP Traversal is the Windows way to get through NATed firewalls
<visik7> Msn is down
<NthDegree> visik7: i'll check
<halfbloodprince> looks like i'm going to have to install yahoo messenger for linux
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: use Kopete and MSN
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: Yahoo has sucky File Transfers
<BluesKaj> what not thunderbird?
<NthDegree> halfbloodprince: since they *NEED* to be direct
<Ayabara> is kopete to prefer over gaim?
<halfbloodprince> kopete is fucking up my msn transfers too
<halfbloodprince> pardon the language
<halfbloodprince> how is amsn
<Gerrit_> Ayabara: of course ;)
<BluesKaj> aMSN works fine , kopete is PITA to setup
<NthDegree> ZOMG
<Ayabara> Gerrit_: I forgot kopete when I moved from ubuntu to kubuntu :-)
<NthDegree> it's as easy as any other is
<main2> BluesKaj: Amsn is ok =)
<NthDegree> unless you are one of the many GNOME users Linus Torvalds refers to :p
<habakkuk> NthDegree: no point, will reinstall all system
<main2> kopete is annoying
<NthDegree> habakkuk: kk
<lupine_85> kopete+=
<lupine_85> erm, ++
<habakkuk> NthDegree: will you be there arount 1-2 am ?
<habakkuk> :P
<NthDegree> kopete >= GAIM
<NthDegree> habakkuk: probably
<habakkuk> good boy
<habakkuk> :)
<habakkuk> see ya then
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> cya soon
* NthDegree brb dinner to eat
* NthDegree is now Fooding :-)
<DeadS0ul> nixbox: you got your mouse working yet?
<BluesKaj> ok gents, what am i doing wrong ...I tried to install "devede23.tar.bz2" using the tar xvjf command but i can't find where it installed if it did at all ?
<visik7> on gaim and kopete msn is down
<lupine_85> kopete > gaim, full stop :)
<visik7> with other seems to be ok
<DeadS0ul> BluesKaj: that decompresses the tar file, it's probably in it's own dir
<seb__> Hello all.
<BluesKaj> the extracted files are in my Home dir but there's no way of making the file run
<DeadS0ul> what do you mean, make the file run?
* Ayabara has installed kopete
<BluesKaj> open , run ...do it it's thing .
<seb__> Where can I find recent packages for KUbuntu? I have the lastest beta. Polyester, Kopete, KTorrent... All are old packages !
* Ayabara had kopete installed, but has set it up
* Ayabara talks of things that can not possibly interest anyone else ;-)
<visik7> with http works
<visik7> but kopete and http msn sucks
<BluesKaj> capiche , DeadS0ul ?
<graft> hmm, kopete has evolved considerably since last i tried it
<visik7> non -http connection doesn't work
<seb__> Yes, but how to install the lastest Kopete version ?
<DeadS0ul> seb__: you using kubuntu I assume, silly question but meh
<seb__> Yes
<seb__> The lastest beta
<abattoir> seb__: what do you mean you have the 'latest beta'...?
<Gerrit_> is there a sip-integration planned for kopete?
<DeadS0ul> seb__: type in apt-get udpate && apt-get upgrade in console and you shoudl get the latest versions
<DeadS0ul> seb__: if you want 3.5.4 you gotta update your sources list
<seb__> Hum... The version of Kubuntu that is not released yet. Don't remember the name
<abattoir> seb__: edgy?
<DeadS0ul> BluesKaj: do you know bout permissios in linux?
<seb__> abattoir: that's possible. Will look on the website
<abattoir> seb__: or lsb_release -a should tell you
<lecci> where is the option about the bootloader??
<seb__> abattoir: thanks. 6.06 dapper! Ah... I tought I downloaded the beta.......
<lecci> where is the option about the bootloader??
<abattoir> seb__: if you are on edgy, and have the 'latest beta', then you already should have current versions of those packages
<abattoir> aah ok
<Ayabara> I have a CNet blutooth dongle. any chance of making that one work in kubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: yeah just plug it in and load the module
<seb__> abattoir: I'm not on edgy. How do I setup things to get the latest versions of KDE apps ?
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know how to pass sound from one computer to another? (I've setup some old pentium 3's to behave as dumb terminals to one of my servers [ssh tunneling with xorg] , basically I want sound on the dumb terminals)
<seb__> abattoir: apt-get update : E: operation invalid.
<abattoir> seb__: first enable the universe and multiverse repository...
<seb__> ?
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<seb__> I'm new to KUbuntu, so how should I enable those parallel universes ? ;-)
<abattoir> seb__: then do 'sudo apt-get update' first, then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<halfbloodprince> how do i install amsn
<abattoir> seb__: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<halfbloodprince> adept?
<Ash-Fox> !easysource > seb__
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: sudo apt-get install amsn
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: or yes, adept
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: by now you shouldnt be asking these questions ;)
<halfbloodprince> hehe
<halfbloodprince> yes
<seb__> thanks
<halfbloodprince> kubuntu is so damn fast
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: why do you want amsn? kopete doesnt work?
<DeadS0ul> Ash-Fox: there is a 'network audio system' backend you can look up, I dunno much about it but I think it does what you want
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: load the module?
<seb__> And why is it so complicated? Install KUbuntu, then easy ubuntu, then easysource...... Is there anything else to do after that ?
<halfbloodprince> kopete is giving me a problem with file transfers
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: yeah the kernel module/driver
<BluesKaj> ok so what is the execute file cmd , to make the prog  work ?
<abattoir> seb__: aah, you already used easy ubuntu?
<lecci> where is the option about the bootloader?????
<Ash-Fox> seb__, it's complicated because of patents issues. MAke sure the country you're in allows you to use unlicensed mp3 decoders etc (Don't think it's legal in the states?)
<abattoir> seb__: then 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' should be enough
<halfbloodprince> does adept take some time to load
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: ok. it's the first thing I plug in that doesn't "just work" :-)
<seb__> abattoir: Hum... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     installed nothing
<abattoir> seb__: did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<graft> err... so does kopete have logs of conversations?
<seb__> yes
<DeadS0ul> that would work if you have um..what's it called
<abattoir> seb__: ok, make sure you have dapper-updates enabled...
<DeadS0ul> crap i haven't used linux in 2 months, i'm a bit outta it
<BluesKaj> abattoir, what's the install cmd after tar xvjf on tarball pkgs ?
<abattoir> !repos > seb__
<abattoir> BluesKaj: mostly it is ./configure make and sudo make install
<DeadS0ul> hotplug scripts!
<abattoir> BluesKaj: but it depends on the package
<BluesKaj> tar.bz2
<abattoir> BluesKaj: its usually mentioned in README or INSTALL inside the archive
<abattoir> BluesKaj: i meant, it depends on the software...
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: it's asking me to run apt-get -f install
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: what is?
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: how can I find the driver for a thing like this bluetooth dongle? is it in the repos?
<DeadS0ul> abattoir: that'll happen if an install hasn't completed
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: it comes with your kernel
<DeadS0ul> should really be there
<abattoir> DeadS0ul: yes, i know :)
<seb__> Adept does not list the universe sources !
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i typed sudo apt-get install amsn in konsole, and it's asking me to try apt-get -f install
<seb__> There are a lot of "#comment", but no universe
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: ok, do 'sudo apt-get install -f' then
<seb__> Can I enable EVERYTHING ?
<abattoir> seb__: hmmm you used easysource right...
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: ahh. then how do I load it once I'm plugged in?
<bene1> Hi! Where can i configure the time until my laptop goes to sleep when on battery?
<abattoir> seb__: should be enabled if you chose it
<DeadS0ul> modprobe <kernel module name>
* Ash-Fox uses http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/sources it's quite suitable for people in Poland to use.
<seb__> abattoir: Oups. I'm sorry. I've done things in the wrong order!
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: one sec, Lemme look somehting up again
<riri> hi imbrandon
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23234
<BluesKaj>  /configure: No such file or directory !!! WTF?
<riri> here imbrandon ?
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: do you know if you have udev installed?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: is it the same one as you pastebin'd ?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<abattoir> BluesKaj: if so, i remember seeing an install.sh
<abattoir> BluesKaj: try 'sh ./install.sh'
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: I don't know
<imbrandon> heya riri , i only have a minute
<seb__> "kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version" is listed as sources to NOT (and he repeat, NOT ;-) ) install. Why? KDE4-devel unstable packages ?
<imbrandon> whats up?
<riri> sorry
<BluesKaj> none of those worked , unless I'm using the wrong prog xtn or something like that
<nixbox> graft, is there any other way to "select" partitions while installing kubuntu, i have made partitions using fdisk
<riri> how did you compile kde4 ?
<halfbloodprince> abattoir?
<DeadS0ul> do dpkg -l | grep udev ..if there's an ii on the left hand side it's installed
<riri> i do it with the trunk explanation webpages
<graft> nixbox: not really sure, i don't think i've ever installed kubuntu from a disk
<imbrandon> riri, thats more than i have time to get into at the moment
<seb__> Can I check the "Latest Amarok" even if it's wrote I shouldn't ?
<BluesKaj> sh ./install.sh devede23
<BluesKaj> sh: ./install.sh: No such file or directory
<riri> ok
<riri> don't worry
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: seems to be a dependency issue
<riri> thanks anyway
<riri> cheers
<graft> nixbox: i'm not even sure what stage you're stuck on... sorry
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: what should i do?
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: it's installed
<abattoir> BluesKaj: are you inside that directory?
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: one sec lemme try my bluetooth dongle
<graft> seb__: you should definitely get 1.4.3, it's a major improvement
<BluesKaj> now i am
<riri> hey guis did someone compiled or use kde4 ?
<graft> how do i view this chat history with kopete?
<seb__> graft: so why it's told to ABSOLUTELY not use them?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: not sure... try running 'sudo apt-get update' before running it
<graft> not use what? where? who said that?
<seb__> graft: it's told on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<abattoir> graft: you can use the back button in the chat window, or rt. click on a contact and go to history
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: alright plug in the dongle into a usb port, and then in a console window type dmesg. It should give you some gibberish but you should be able to tell if it found the bluetooth dongle in teh last few lines
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: type dmesg in a konsole window even
<halfbloodprince> how do i kill this ymessenger thing?
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: [17186005.324000]  Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9
<MrFaber> hi all
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: means it's detected
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: you jsut need the right programs know
<MrFaber> What is the most common reason for sporadic kernel syncing errors? What is more likely, hardware or software bug? The mem is ok according to mem check. I am useing Dapper with latest amd64 server kernel.
<Ayabara> :-)
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: you used to using commandlines?
<seb__> Does anyone know why it's told to not use the bottom sources on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ?
<redubuntu> espaol
<lupine_85> MrFaber, that would be the preemptible kernel I'd imagine
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: for configuring stuff, yes, but I like gui for everyday use :-)
<graft> seb__: um, i usually use the source line listed on the amarok download page at amarok.kde.org to update to stable versions... you can follow that to get a link to a repos with 1.4.3 in it
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: yeah same here, alrgiht you comfortable with adept?
<MrFaber> lupine_85, no, the server kernel
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: yep
<lupine_85> hmm, not sure then
<Ayabara> and apt
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: to use bluetooth you would need bluez packages for bluetooth, and a piece of software called kdebluetooth
<seb__> graft: follow what? Not clear. The source-o-matic or the amarok page.
<graft> abattoir: ah, very nice!
<MrFaber> lupine_85, I am useing the server kernel but since ubuntu has banned tor users and ubuntu-devel doesn't answer I ask here :). I am useing kubuntu 32 bit on my other pc but I haven't the problems there.
<graft> seb__: the amarok page...
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: kdebluetooth is installed
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: use adept to install those packages
<seb__> graft: ok
<graft> is kopete scriptable?
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: what bout bluez packages, becasue installing kdebluetooth doesn't install teh bluez packages
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: same thing
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: did an apt-search. lotsa bluez packages... should I get them all?
<DeadS0ul> bluez-utils is the main one I think
<Ayabara> it was already installed too :-)
<BluesKaj> abattoir, I have the file right here , it shows folders and txt like" install.sh" , but wheres the installable execfile? ...the one that makes the program work ,which one would it be
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: tried starting kdebluetooth?
<lupine_85> install.sh is the installable "execfile"
<lupine_85> ./install.sh should do the trick
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: got a minute?
<seb__> source-o-matic generates a script to install new sources.... but the script use the command "deb". Why isn't it installed?
<lupine_85> about 6
<lupine_85> seb: it generates a new sources.list file, not a script
<seb__> lupine_85: Ah. Silly me.
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: Bluetooth OBEX client under the internet menu, that's if you're trying to hook up to your phone
<seb__> How to use that list?
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: I'll try it out now. just gotta get my phone
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince, what's up?
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: i kinda got it working in linux, i haven't tried recently though
<graft> hrm... kopete... somewhat lacking... i dunno
<graft> might have to go back to gaim
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: i'm trying to install amsn, and i'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23234
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince, it's missing dependencies... do you have all repos installed?
<lupine_85> erm, enabled
<seb__> Ah... I append the list to /etc/apt/sources.list    Okay.
<halfbloodprince> i think i do
<halfbloodprince> how do i make sure
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: it detects my phone :-) , now I gotta find out how to enter a password to connect
<parsek> no sound with macromedia flash player
<lupine_85> just make sure you have main restricted universe and multiverse
<parsek> ??
<lupine_85> parsek, does it work in konqueror?
<lupine_85> e.g. flash site in konq.
<parsek> hoe can i get it to work i
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: yeah that's the part I got annoyed wit
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: i gotta hit the sack soon, it's 2;30am here and I'm done looking at apples site XD
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: I managed to push an mp3 to my phone
<BluesKaj> lupine_85, ./install.sh doesn't work
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: ok. thanks for your help!!
<parsek> i have just got it to "work" in firefox, how can i get it in konqueror?
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: how do i make sure of that?
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: what phone do you have?
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: Sony Ericsson K800i
<DeadS0ul> it works with my k750i, i don't think you should have a problem with your k800i
<graft> parsek: do you have dmix working with alsa?
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: do you know if there's a phone browser app for SE out there?
<DeadS0ul> SE?
<DeadS0ul> what's SE?
<MenZa> Sony Ericsson :)
<DeadS0ul> oh
<graft> gnokii might work with sony ericssons
<Ayabara> :-)
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince, ^ make sure universe, multiverse, main and restricted are enabled ^
<MenZa> I think there is one, gnokii?
<parsek> whats dmix
<MenZa> graft: great minds think alike.
<DeadS0ul> they're all obex standard, should work with kdebluetooth
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: how? :p
<halfbloodprince> i dont know what to look for
<graft> dmix = alsa mixer plugin that lets all alsa applications share the sound device
<MenZa> !universe > halfbloodprince
<MenZa> :)
<Ayabara> is all I can do in kdebluetooth to push files to bluetooth devices?
<parsek> hehheh in konqueror it plays sounds in firefox the video? :D
<DeadS0ul> and browse your contacts and stuff like that
<graft> parsek: can you have any two applications playing sound at the same time?
<graft> parsek: e.g. xmms and firefox?
<lupine_85> erm, yeah that pretty much covers it. If you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list that'll let us see
<parsek> ill test
<DeadS0ul> ugh itunes 7 looks so cool now >|
<lupine_85> iTunes--
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: really? all I see is the options to push objects
<graft> i bet amarok is still better
<graft> if only they would get their fucking daap support working, it would be killer
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<parsek> vlc and xmms play at same time
<DeadS0ul> Ayabara: i haven't used it in a while =\
<graft> parsek: running arts?
<parsek> im not sure what arts is but no
<parsek> :)
<Ayabara> DeadS0ul: ok.
<parsek> whats arts
<graft> it's your sound server, try 'ps -ef | grep arts' in the shell
<pepe> hi
<BluesKaj> does anyone know how install a tarball file ?
<parsek> what about this
<Ayabara> well. I'm gonna grab a bear and watch some champions league :-)
<graft> BluesKaj: yeah you ungzip+untar it, cd to the directory it created, do ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Ayabara> good evening people
<graft> BluesKaj: and pray nothing goes wrong
<pepe> hi i need help
<BluesKaj> watchout that it doesn't bite
<parsek> so what does this "ps -ef | grep arts" tell to me :D
<pepe> im newbie on linux
<graft> Ayabara: yeah, don't grab a bear, dude... that's dumb
<pepe> can someone help me?????
<graft> parsek: well, does it print out any lines?
<BluesKaj> how do i find the dir it created ?
<Ayabara> graft: :-D
<parsek> yes
<seb__> Quel systme de son KUbuntu utilise-t'il ? Mon son est  100% et il est bien plus faible que sous Windows ! Faut-il rgler ALSA ou un truc du genre ?
<Ayabara> I'll try a beer then
<graft> seb__: did you try turning up all the dials on your mixer app?
<pepe> alguien habla espaol
<pepe> ?????????????
<graft> seb__: there's usually more than one - master, pcm, headphone, that might affect it
<graft> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<seb__> graft: Yes. But on KMix only. Is there another hidden place to turn up something else ?
<graft> seb__: try alsamixer
<graft> parsek: what'd it print out?
<parsek> oops! :D tested what happens when i press ctrl and some key and it quit
<DeadS0ul> g'nite guys
<seb__> graft: No. Everything is at 100% too
<parsek> plaa      6856  6816  0 20:36 ?        00:00:08 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s                                60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: i have universe and multiverse repositories enabled, it still gives the same error
<parsek> plaa      7514  6834 78 21:32 ?        00:00:00 konsole --noclose -e /bin/sh -c                                ps  -ef | grep arts
<parsek> plaa      7515  7514  0 21:32 pts/3    00:00:00 /bin/sh -c ps  -ef | grep arts
<parsek> plaa      7517  7515  0 21:32 pts/3    00:00:00 grep arts
<lupine_85> in that case, those packages simply aren't available in ubuntu :(
<mrj> hi
<mrj> how to add DSDT table to initrd ?
<graft> parsek: yeah, okay, you're running arts... so, first thing, you should kill the fuck out of arts and never use it again
<lupine_85> next-best-bet: build from source
<mrj> mkinitrd ..... and then
<lupine_85> arts--
<BluesKaj> graft,  bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<graft> arts is the suckiest bunch of suck that ever sucked
<Alextremo> pepe:
<parsek> does sound still work in vlc and xmms
<graft> BluesKaj: you have to cd into the directory it created when you untar'd that file
<mrj> lupine_85: how to add DSDT table to initrd ?
<lupine_85> no idea
* lupine_85 compiles everything important into the kernel
<mrj> anyone ?
<parsek> and how do i kill arts?
<graft> parsek: vlc will probably know what to do, xmms you might have to configure your sound output to use alsa directly
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: still the same error
<seb__> graft: Or is there a mixer for Xine ?
<BluesKaj> graft, i did cd to the dir , that worked but./config doesn't work for some reason
<graft> parsek: goto kcontrol under 'sound & multimedia'/sound server
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince, ^in that case, those packages simply aren't available in ubuntu :( ^
<graft> seb__: xine might have its own server
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<graft> seb__: err, equalizer
<lupine_85> so... build from source
<graft> parsek: uncheck 'enable the sound system', then in the shell type pkill -9 -f artsd
<DexterF> why is there no /etc/resolv.conf ?
<halfbloodprince> how do i get opera 9 for kubuntu
<halfbloodprince> adept?
<parsek> so i disable sound system from system settings?
<DexterF> i'm just setting up kub, kcontrol borks when it comes to net config, so i wanted to do it old fashioned
<DeadS0ul> halfbloodprince: if you're used to GUI for now
<parsek> so i disable sound system from system settings??
<graft> parsek: yeah.. um... do you have mplayer working?
<DeadS0ul> halfbloodprince: hit ctrl + esc and type in arts in teh search text input field
<parsek> it might woek
<parsek> work
<parsek> i have it but im not sure will it play anything
<graft> parsek: well after you kill arts, test if mplayer will play some simple file, mp3 or something
<halfbloodprince> DeadSoul: what will that do
<BluesKaj> graft , what's wrong when the ./configure command doesn't work ...I'm at the dir "~devede23"  ?
<graft> BluesKaj: wtf is this tarball anyway?
<BluesKaj> devede23
<graft> BluesKaj: um, so what's in the dir? stuff? any executable?
<nailuj> jau
<parsek> kmplayer plays with xine engine
<BluesKaj> install.sh is there , but i don't know how to use it
<halfbloodprince> ??
<parsek> i dont have mplayer
<graft> umm, BluesKaj, just do ./install.sh in that dir
<graft> err, sudo ./install.sh, even
<nailuj> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<parsek> what was the command that checked the arts thing, again...
<graft> parsek: what, you need to get mplayer right now
<graft> mplayer++++!
<parsek> xmms plays too
<NthDegree> graft: mplayer sucks for music
<lupine_85> yeo
<lupine_85> yep*
<lupine_85> amarok for music
<NthDegree> Amarok is da schizzle :)
<lupine_85> or xmms if you want a smaller footprint
<halfbloodprince> yes it is
<graft> NthDegree: nah, it's good at decoding, just poor interface
<graft> NthDegree: anyway i'm going to make parsek use it to play notifications since he's disabled arts
<NthDegree> ROFL
<parsek> ok now what :)
<graft> um, is arts dead?
<graft> and is mplayer installed?
<parsek> what was the command that checked it again
<graft> ps -ef | grep artsd
<lupine_85> -ef?
<halfbloodprince> which version of opera does adept install
<parsek> it still prints stuff
<graft> um, you know, standard flags that i learned a long time ago but forgot what they do now
* lupine_85 uses aux :)
<lupine_85> parsek, you'd probably get one, which is the grep command
<graft> yeah
<lupine_85> any more is cause for concern
<graft> and maybe some stuff about konsole, depending on how you launched it
<parsek> is it on if it still prints stuff
<graft> depending on what it prints, yeah
<halfbloodprince> anyone here use opera?
<graft> do you know how to read the output of ps?
<parsek> plaa      7696  6834 72 21:47 ?        00:00:00 konsole --noclose -e /bin/sh -c ps  -ef | grep artsd
<parsek> plaa      7697  7696  0 21:47 pts/3    00:00:00 /bin/sh -c ps  -ef | grep artsd
<parsek> plaa      7699  7697  0 21:47 pts/3    00:00:00 grep artsd
<graft> okay, so no - it ain't running
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NthDegree> ZOMG
<graft> the stuff on the right after the 00:00:00 is the running process
<parsek> so now what (mplayer is installed)
* NthDegree appeals to the ops to grant him op privileges so he can kick offenders
<graft> um, okay, goto sound & multimedia/system notifications/player settings
<graft> then tell it to use an external player and set it to /usr/bin/mplayer
<Ash-Fox> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<Ash-Fox> How does one add a window manager to KDM?
<graft> after that, if alsa dmix plugin is installed correctly (which it should be by default if kubuntu is worth its salt), nearly everything should work okay
<lupine_85> Ah-Fox: just install it
<lupine_85> erm, ash-fox :)
<lupine_85> it'll be added to the list of sessions automagically
<graft> parsek: firefox might be a problem, but we can fix that
<Ash-Fox> lupine_85, I wrote one from scratch :P
<parsek> where is this sound & multimedia/system notifications/player settings
<graft> parsek: in kcontrol
<parsek> system settings?
<Ash-Fox> lupine_85, I know how to get startx to start it, xinit etc. but not kdm :P
<graft> yeah, that
<BluesKaj> graft, ./install.sh: command not found,  ./install.sh: No such file or directory..blahablahblah...i't always the same thing , none of these commands work !
<graft> BluesKaj: um, are you in ~/devede23?
<BluesKaj> yes
<graft> BluesKaj: then it oughta work... i downloaded the same tarball and i'm looking at it right here
<parsek> where can i say to it to use external player
<lupine_85> Ash-Fox: in that case, I've no idea
<lupine_85> dpkg -L kdm and see if there's any good-looking config giles?
<lupine_85> erm, files
<graft> parsek: under 'player settings', button near the bottom
<BluesKaj> I'm looking at the file too graft, bur where is the run file ?
<draik> I  had a bit of a major thought...
<graft> BluesKaj: type: cd ~/devede23, then type: sudo ./install.sh
<draik> Is there any app for voice interaction with Kubuntu?
<graft> ooh! yeah, i was fiddling with that voice stuff a while ago... there's a pretty nice one
<mth`MAW> [2006-09-12 20:53:53]  <draik> Is there any app for voice interaction with Kubuntu?
<draik> graft, which one?
<mth`MAW> I was searching for that, but havent found anything
<graft> draik: ksayit i think...
<parsek> then what
<draik> I asked a while back, but it was still "in the works"
<mth`MAW> I thought in the 22cnd century a computer shoul dbe albel to interact with human
<graft> oh wait, you want voice command stuff? or tts stuff?
<graft> mth`MAW: it's only the 21st century, dude
<mth`MAW> kaysait "just"speaks
<draik> graft, comamands... interaction
<mth`MAW> grml
<Kiongku> yo.. anybody knows hot play .dat video files on kaffeine?
<mth`MAW> of course it is...
<BluesKaj> graft,it just goes back to ~/devede23$
<Kiongku> *how
<mth`MAW> :9
<graft> BluesKaj: okay, and then the sudo command does what?
<lupine_85> graft: escalates you to root for that command
<parsek> holy shit IT WORKS!!!!!!!! :D THX but will all other programs work? :)
<BluesKaj> goes back to ~/devede23$
<graft> parsek: as i said firefox is the only one that might not work with other programs
<graft> BluesKaj: yeah, that's because it worked seamlessly
<parsek> vlc doesnt play any sound :(
<lupine_85> graft: you can play flash websites in Konq. -- they'll integrate seamlessly
<graft> parsek: you might have to configure them to use alsa directly, they might still be trying to use arts
<parsek> how do i do that
<graft> parsek: fuct if i know... you'll have to figure it out
<graft> shouldn't be too hard
<BluesKaj> so where's the program  located/
<parsek> install alsa-oss?
<graft> parsek: yeah, that
<graft> parsek: then in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc edit it so it says FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<graft> and firefox should play nice with alsa
<parsek> firefox works
<graft> yeah, they'll all work fine by themselves
<graft> the question is will they share
<parsek> but vlc and xmms wont
<graft> right... so my guess is firefox isn't sharing
<graft> if you do that thingy then they'll all share
<parsek> well alsa-oss didnt do anything
<graft> yeah it did, it installed the aoss wrapper program
<parsek> but still xmms says it cant play
<lupine_85> parsek: is xmms using the right plugin?
<graft> yeah, because you have to do that thing i said above with firefoxrc and restart firefox
<graft> also what lupine_85 said
<parsek> how does the firefox do anything to other programs?
<parsek> how can...
<graft> err, no, um... okay, did you ever use a walkie-talkie?
<BluesKaj> ok graft , looks like i fianally have something working , thx for your help :)
<graft> np, bk
<graft> it's like in a walkie-talkie when someone else holds down the button to talk, you can't talk
<nixbox> i am trying to install ethereal on kubuntu, i have uncommented all the repositories in sources.list and then did sudo apt-get update, when i do sudo apt-get install ethereal, i get a message saying that i have unmet dependencies, how do i fix that?
<graft> so, firefox is 'holding down the button', and no one else can use the sound card while it's doing so
<parsek> ok
<parsek> :)
<graft> installing the aoss wrapper makes it more like a phone line - everyone can talk at once
<graft> nixbox: install those dependencies?
<nixbox> graft, but i have dapper on another laptop and when i had installed ethereal, it hadn't asked me for dependencies, it automatically fetched those, whats wrong now ?
<Vegeta^> On a web pae it says that additional plugins are needed, and when I choose "Install missing plugins" it gives me that "following plugins are available: Java Runtime Enviroment", but I already have Sun Java 5.0 installed.. And when it "
<graft> nixbox: um, apt is finnicky sometimes... just humor it
<parsek> ok so now i have done the firefox thing
<halfbloodprince> kubuntu is the best os ever!
<lupine_85> hehe
* lupine_85 is in ubuntu right now
<lupine_85> it's fugly
<graft> parsek: is it working ok?
<Vegeta^> Is Blackdown Java needed? If so, how do I install it on KDE? BEcouse the installer just gets stuck at 0 %...
<parsek> what
<graft> yeah, man, even if it's totally bloat, i gotta have my KDE
<NthDegree> Vegeta^: Sun Java
<parsek> other programs or firefox (flash sound)
<NthDegree> Vegeta^: there's Sun Java for x86_64 now, no need for IBM Blackdown
<graft> parsek: can you, e.g., watch strong bad emails while listening to Cocteau Twins in xmms?
<Vegeta^> NthDegree: Ok. But what about the "additional plugin"-thing?
<parsek>  watch strong bad emails?
<parsek> xmms doesnt play anything
<graft> yeah, you know... "Dear Strong Bad, blah blah blah, crapfully yours, some loser, loserville, LA"
<NthDegree> Vegeta^: Blackdown Java has less capabilities than Sun's offering AFAIK
<parsek> how do i change the plugin its using or something
<Vegeta^> ok
<graft> parsek: i seriously haven't used xmms since the 1990s
<redubuntu> espaol
<draik> Anyone here use k9copy for DVD backups??? Here is the error I'm getting... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23240
<parsek> mplayer doesnt play either
<draik> !sp > redubuntu
<graft> parsek: um, did you restart firefox?
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<redubuntu> cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol
<parsek> nope
<halfbloodprince> lupine: why are you on ubuntu
<lupine_85> it's my amd64 install
<graft> parsek: well, that's probably something you should do :P
<draik> Thank you lupine_85
<draik> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<draik> LOL
<draik> whoops
<parsek> LOL now it works :D
<parsek> vlc works too :)
<graft> parsek: at the same time?
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince, I'm upgrading it to edgy :)
<parsek> yes
<graft> hot!
<graft> i'm taking a well-deserved break
<parsek> :D
<halfbloodprince> ah
<halfbloodprince> i thought edgy was unstable
<lupine_85> it is :)
<lupine_85> very
<lupine_85> hence why it's happening on my ubuntu x86_64 install
<lupine_85> (I've got kubuntu in a vmware partition, but...)
<parsek> flashplayer (firefox, video google), vlc and xmms playing at same time :D
<lupine_85> !info xserver-xgl edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<graft> yeah, holy shit is edgy unstable
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> it's gone quite well so far
<Thehound> Hi
<graft> there's almost always some broken package
<lupine_85> only had to dpkg -r twice
<graft> usually python
<parsek> but seriously, thx graft :)
<Thehound> hope I can be helped. I'm totally new to linux
<Thehound> :(
<lupine_85> gtk2-engines-clearlooks and a gcj compat so far
<graft> np, parsek... glad it worked out
<graft> Thehound: you should say, I'm totally new to linux, :)
<Lynoure> Thehound: What's the problem?
<Thehound> well today I installed and trying to get things installed has been a nightmare. Been at rtorrent for 4 hours
<Thehound> the apt-get wouldn't find it, so I finally get a .deb package
<Thehound> and dpkg can't find the file
<Thehound> even though it's there
<parsek> i have to process in my mind  what i just did to my OS :D cuz i still dont understand why it works ^^
<Lynoure> Thehound: sorry, I know nothing about rtorrent... but dpkg should find the file if yoou give it the right path and have right permissions.
<Thehound> root(believe me, it's NAT'ed with no apps
<Thehound> just requires me to install libtorrent as dependency which is compiled
<seth|lappy> what is the .deb package's name, Thehound? and where did you download it to?
<Thehound> desktop
<Thehound> tried copying to root
<Lynoure> Thehound: What is your command, where is your file and if you get an error message, which one?
<seth|lappy> try sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb
<seth|lappy> that should catch it for sure
<Thehound> file or directory does not exist
<Thehound> wow I will brb, talking on Wintrash
<parsek> BTW- how can i write in colours in mirc or konversation (cant remember what the keys where, ctrl and domething?)?
<NthDegree> hkhtigthiu
<NthDegree> not quite right methinks
<agustin> esa peaaaaaaaaaaaaa neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenggg
<Thehound> returned error exit status 2, but it tried
<Thehound> not sure what that means
<agustin> esa peaaaaaaaaa neeeeeeeeeeeeeng
<agustin> chacho tan empanaos
<mrj> [21:22]  <mrj> people
<mrj> [21:22]  <mrj> how do i add an DSDT table into initrd
<mrj> [21:23]  <mrj> how can i in the rule add some files to initrd ?
<mrj> [21:23]  <mrj> must i mount it and add files
<mrj> [21:23]  <mrj> or should i create new initrd image and if so how can i add DSDT table to it
<graft> ARR
<graft> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Thehound> is there any reason I have all repositories check, but can't even get Azurues?
<BluesKaj> parsek, konversation/settings/configkonversation/colors
<Thehound> maybe fixing the main issue will help
<Thehound> Azureus*
<parsek> yes but not permanently
<mrj> and how i do my DSDT ....
<agustin> suck me
<agustin> hehehehehehehe
<BluesKaj> parsek, remember to click "ok" after making the changes abd then it'll be pern=manaent
<BluesKaj> err permanenet
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth|lappy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@216.Red-88-1-48.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by seth|lappy
* mode/#kubuntu [-o seth|lappy]  by ChanServ
<parsek> yes but i mean that there is a key like ctrl + let say x so i can choose a colour and type with it
<maltaethiron> lol, pernmanent
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> oh that's not permanent , ya gotta do it in configure
<parsek> Plaa
<parsek> hups
<Thehound> I think I'll be ok if I could use package manager. For everything else. Why is it I have everything checked for repositories, but can't get any torrent clients?
<parsek> does this work
<Thehound> my friends say they can
<parsek> that doesnt work in this channel
<BluesKaj> ktorrent not good enuff , Thehound ?
<halfbloodprince> velvet revolver sounds f***ing slick on amarok
<Xal2> Hi
<parsek> xyz
<Thehound> can't even get that and no
<Thehound> it's banned at my trackers
<BluesKaj> Azurues is really unstable
<Xal2> I'm having some trouble setting up 5.1 sound on my computer. I have integrated sound and a 5.1 channel speaker set.
<Thehound> wanted to try rtorrent
<Thehound> but need to get package manager showing torrent clients
<BluesKaj> got the mixer setup Xal2 ?
<BluesKaj> there aren't many torrent clients for linux
<Thehound> ctorrent, rtorrent, ktorrent, Azureus
<BluesKaj> bitornado might work
<Xal2> The one accessed by right clicking the speaker and then clicking mixer?
<Thehound> none of them show
<Thehound> but they do for friends
<Vanique> ho
<Vanique> hi
<Vanique> NthDegree Avaliable ?
<Vanique> :] 
<BluesKaj> you don't have the repositories that store the pkgs then
* Vanique slaps NthDegree around a bit with a large trout
<Thehound> how do I get them?
<Thehound> my friends just said I needed to checkmark them all
<BluesKaj> what OS ?
<Thehound> Kubuntu(obviously)
<BluesKaj> dapper?
<parsek> thx graft, and bye all! :D ^^
<Xal2> Those settings don't do anything.
<Xal2> I can boost the LFE to the max, and there is no change, for example.
<Xal2> No sound out of back and center speakers, either
<halfbloodprince> is Krusader cool
<Ruthenium> Thehound: you did an update afer ?
<Thehound> yes.
<Thehound> there must be something messed up about the install, but what
<Thehound> did this one
<swamptu> Q: I am using samba...i can see the external drive i am tring to share in windows workgroup but i cannot acces it
<Ruthenium> hmm maybe your sources.list is really messed up
<Thehound> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23249
<draik> My sources.list
<seth|lappy> well, that's the old version of Kubuntu, Thehound...
<Ruthenium> yeah a good idea
<Xal2> Any idea why I'm not getting output from those speakers? I know that its all setup correctly.
<seth|lappy> but it should still work, so it's not a big deal
<Thehound> yeah others said test
<Thehound> this said final so I figure stable
<Ruthenium> (it goes so fast I forgot it was the old one...)
<Gerrit_> cu
<Ruthenium> it would be best to install the new one first if you can burn an iso
<Thehound> paste that in the list. is that the list under examples?
<Thehound> that I looked at
<Ruthenium> hmmm draik probably gave his list for the dapper one, you have to change all the dapper to breezy and save it under sources.list in /etc/apt/
<draik> Mine is dapper drake, sorry
<visik7> thank you guys backport for kopete 0.12.2 works perfectly thank you again
<halfbloodprince> should i get kftpgrabber?
<Ruthenium> if you are ok with commands ^^, do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gmalex_> visik7: stai su azzurra tu no? :D
<visik7> don't use language but english
<Ruthenium> erase everything, copy the list from draik, and change all the dapper words that you see with breezy, then ctrl x to save
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ruthenium> and sudo apt-get update
<halfbloodprince> should i get kftpgrabber
<Gmalex> visik7: are you also on azzurranet?
<visik7> yes I'm
<Gmalex> visik7: are you italian?
<visik7> yes I'm
<Thehound> I still pull down the menu and save. Windows habits die hard. At least I don't hit ctrl S :S
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm building firefox from source, and i get this: configure: error: Qt Mozilla requires at least version 3.2.0 of Qt
<MetaMorfoziS> what package i need?
<Thehound> brb
<MetaMorfoziS> to solve it?
<Gmalex> visik7: e allora perch cazz mi fai parlare in inglese? :D
<Xal2> BluesKaj: I have 6ch sound enabled, but the only way I can get my back speakers to work is by duplicating the front, but it's not really a true 5.1
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: libqt3-mt-dev and probably also libqt3-headers
<visik7> Gmalex: DON'T SPEAK IN OTHER LANGUAGE THAT AREN'T ENGLISH IN THIS CHANNEL !!! is so difficult to understand ?
<BluesKaj> ya gotta be running true 5.1 sound from a Dolby digital or DTS source
<MetaMorfoziS> i have both
<lupine_85> that would be because it's a different language :)
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MetaMorfoziS> 3.3 >
<visik7> Gmalex: is for that reason that Italian ppl are badly dealed
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lupine_85> ?
* lupine_85 has no problem with it-language in an en-channel, but is not in charge
<BluesKaj> it's gotta be one of those lingos :)
<MetaMorfoziS> visik7: i have both, and synaptic says 3.3.x ...
<MetaMorfoziS> so it's newer than 3.2...
<Xal2> Ah, I see
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: never recompiled firefox, but why are you compiling firefox ?
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: and Qt isn't needed to compile firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, but i want to compile with qt
<Xal2> Still, during the sound test, I only get noise from the front right and front left.
<visik7> firefox is written in grk
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to try it out:)
<swamptu> Q: I am using samba...i can see the external drive i am tring to share in windows workgroup but i cannot access it, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Xal2, if the i's a dvd then its prollt DD or DTS but anything else including a lotta games are 2.1 stereo , which yer 5.i souncard  makes seudo 5.1  , like prologic etc
<Xal2> So how do I have linux make a seudo 5.1?
<BluesKaj> suedo= (phony)
<Xal2> and have my sub working
<Xal2> pseudo, yeah
<BluesKaj> the soundcard options menu should be setup to auto detect DD or whatevr you want
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: really dunno
<MetaMorfoziS> :/
<Xal2> Where is that? All I can find is kmix
<BluesKaj> then you need updated drivers for your soundcard in kubuntu if you can find them
<BluesKaj> have you checked  system settings/ soundsystem/ configurations/hardware ?
<Xal2> It's set as autodetect
<Xal2> No options are set
<BluesKaj> look in the list..advanced might be the one
<Xal2> alsa?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Xal2> Yeah, I just set it as that.
<Xal2> It's gone through the restarting sound system box 3 times now oO
<Search4Lancer> so.... anyone have any idea how to get sound to work in Flash movies???
<Ripley> I need some help installing packages.  I keep getting this error:
<Ripley> root@Ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver
<Ripley> Reading package lists... Done
<Ripley> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ripley> vnc-common is already the newest version.
<Ripley> E: Couldn't find package tightvncserver
<Ripley> What am I doing wrong?
<bubu1uk> Ripley: did u try to use adept to find packages, if they r aviable in repos u use?
<Ruthenium> try to install only tightvncserver
<visik7> will kde have something like gnome-keyring ?
<_bender_> Kwallet?
<_bender_> KDE Wallet*
<Ripley> root@Ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install tightvncserver                              Reading package lists... Done
<Ripley> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ripley> E: Couldn't find package tightvncserver
<Ruthenium> enable all repositories with adept ?
<lupine_85> !info tightvncserver
<ubotu> tightvncserver: virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 617 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<lupine_85> yep, it's in universe
<bubu1uk> Ripley: enable universe repositories
<Ruthenium> good thing this "!info"
<_bender_> Yah
<Ripley> How do I enable the universe repositories?
<Hawkwind> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> Ripley: Read the second URL there
<bubu1uk> Ripley: use adept. it has nice GUI, it's easy with that
<Ripley> I would but I am remoted in via ssh from work at the moment.
<bubu1uk> Ripley: (from menu choose Manage repositories)
<Thehound> we got it to install but where is it lol
<Ruthenium> then modify manually /etc/apt/sources.list
<_bender_> Where does Kubuntu keep the config files regarding file assosciations?
<lupine_85> the mime types?
<lupine_85> you can edit them using konqueror's settings
<BluesKaj> Xal2, system settings/system services/adminsmode/alsa-utils/start
<_bender_> Ah
<mrj> people
<mrj> could anybody pelase help
<mrj> i ve spent so much time
<_bender_> I have that on a daily basis mrj
<mrj> with that problem and i need help
<bubu1uk> i like ppl that ask for help without telling what problem is. :p
<mrj> _bender_: how to add DSDT to initrd image ?
<_bender_> Lupine_85: Thankssss foudn the setting
<BluesKaj> just state yer prob, mrj
<mrj> a ve found a fixed DSDT table for my ACPI
<mrj> BUT i can not add it to initrd
<mrj> the instructions are for SUSE and i have kubuntu
<ep> What's a good utility to find duplicate files or find all files of the same name and sort them by size?  Stuff like that.
<halfbloodprince> umm.. adept does everything for you.. why do people need automatix, easyubuntu, stuff like that?
<mrj> my  mkinitrd command is different from that one uset in the instructuons
<Thehound> hey guys, I got rtorrent installed but I don't see anything to launch it
<mrj> used*
<mrj> BluesKaj:  help
<bubu1uk> Thehound: type rtorrent command in konsole, it's console based program
<bubu1uk> konsole/console > why i type like idiot?
<mrj> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=207282
<bubu1uk> first come, first serves.  ;)
<mrj> i followed this instructions
<mrj> in german
<mrj> could anyone help me ?
<mrj> after i have an DSDT image how i load it into intrd
<mrj> and how i configure the initrd so that the DSDT table will be loaded at startup ?
<Ruthenium> sorry, don't know, maybe try to post it on the ubuntuforums
<swamptu> Q: I am using samba...i can see the external drive i am tring to share in windows workgroup but i cannot access it, any ideas?
<swamptu> I can see a different folder i shared that is on my main drive, just cant get in the external drive
<Thehound> thanks for your patience. I'll take your support over Bill Gates' any day and I don't even have trouble running windows lol
<Thehound> been stuck with it since 3.1 except for macs at work
<BluesKaj> have you tried some torrent sites , Thehound
<Vanique> how do you call thaat another way of install packets?
<Vanique> ;D
<Vanique> firs it from sources
<Vanique> and another?
<Vanique> ;p
<BluesKaj> apt-get "file"
<Thehound> tried 1 torrent thus far but don't like the GUI, so I'm trying ktorrent too. Sod the 2 sites that ban it for the moment
<Thehound> claims "does not uniquely identify itself"
<BluesKaj> or apt -get install 'file"
<Thehound> far as the ban reason
<Vanique> BluesKaj: yes, but i meant about its 'name'
<Vanique> begening of 'r' letter
<Ruthenium> weird sites, I've been using ktorrent and never had a problem
<Thehound> oink, bitme, bitmetv
<Thehound> ban it
<BluesKaj> do you mean from sources using adept or synaptic , Vanique ?
<Thehound> they download from me so intermittantly, I'll just run utorrent on the Windows pc
<Thehound> for those 3
<Vanique> no, i meant how do you call that links
<mrj> so i am here again
<bubu1uk> Thehound: what torrent client u tried now u had problems with?
<Vanique> R..... something
<Thehound> none now
<Vanique> ;] 
<Thehound> seems the apt-get always works
<mrj> did anybody knows how to add the DSDT table in initrd ?
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Thehound> once you have the list
<enrico_> cosa 
<Vanique> BluesKaj: there s no one avaliable right now
<mrj> !bg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Thehound, apt-get only works if it can find the file in the repositories , the same as adept or synaptic
<enrico_> c' qualcuno che mi aiuta in italiano?
<BluesKaj> sourceslist
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Thehound> yup but my list had 14 entries with 7 identical
<Thehound> not sure how it got messed up
<Ruthenium> ^^
<Thehound> oops an accident
<Thehound> lol
<BluesKaj> would you like to get my list ...i copied it from imbrandon yesterday ...it's very up to date and trustorthy
<Thehound> I saved the webpage on Windows.
<Thehound> in case you guys ever take it down
<Thehound> I doubt DB urls change much
<BluesKaj> well dump the duplicates , it just messes things up when you update
<Thehound> I pasted your list completely over it
<Thehound> sure
<Kejk_PL> Hi, is it known that newest Amarok from Kubuntu packages have probles with collection database?
<Vanique> BluesKaj: i meant about repositories
<Vanique> ;] 
<Ruthenium> what kind of problems ? mine works well Kejk_PL
<BluesKaj> Kejk_PL, go to http://www.imbrandon.com/ for repos and dependencies for amarok 1.4.3
<Kejk_PL> It finds mp3's, I have categories in collection tab, but can't "open" it
<Kejk_PL> never mind, I'll try to investigate and i'll write full report
<Ruthenium> prior version  were working well ?
<BluesKaj> ok here is a n upto date repository souces list for those wanting to install amarok and it;s dependencies plus alot of other goodstuff if ya need it  http://pastebin.ca/168222
<Kiongku> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> copy from the black and white text, not the blue background
<BluesKaj> copy from the black and white text, not the blue background  http://pastebin.ca/168222
<deeo> wow, asus accepted my RMA for a 1.5 year old board, not too bad.
<deeo> although it would have been nicer if the chipset hadn't melted down and dribbled acid all over the pcb...
<deeo> not soon enough for my wow account to expire, though... damn.
* rouzic is away / se ha ido
* rouzic is back / ha vuelto
<Hawkwind> rouzic: Please don't display your away messages
<xwolf-> i've managed to put Shell number 1 in konsole with the transparent scheme as default. but when i open a new tab, the scheme is the old white over black. how do i make the transparent default for all tabs?
<draik> I can't seem to use my OpenGL screensaver
<main2> :O
<main2> what does glxinfo say?
<draik> what do I need to run my OpenGL screensaver?
<draik> sorry...
<draik> name of display: :0.0
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<main2> you got a ati/nvidia?
<draik> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<draik>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<draik>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<main2> i dont need the whole story..
<draik> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<main2> please..
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> 0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<draik> nvidia
<main2> dont paste more then 3lines, ..
<main2> never mind
<main2> install the nvidia drivers, and you will be able to..
<draik> install them from where? apt-get?
<main2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<octan> i would like to get some help pls. i need to map Ctrl Alt to button9 on my mouse. i know howto map a command to the mouse with xbindkeys.. but i dont see how i can do it that,, anyone got ideas? can xmodmap to this? if so howto?
<unix_infidel> does qtparted work well with resizing ntfs partitions?
<octan> unix_infidel, i woundent put a bet on it
<draik> main2,  says that they are both installed and up to day
<draik> *date
<octan> unix_infidel, i know partition magic works well.. but thats win32 app
<unix_infidel> octan: heh, i remember doing it with a mandriva live cd :)
<unix_infidel> but now i'm trying to find a bit better app that's FOSS.
<JohnFlux> unix_infidel: it does
<JohnFlux> octan: it does
<octan> heh,, but you wount know before you try it
<unix_infidel> JohnFlux: you've experienced no major problems with the Kubuntu live cd and qtparted with resizing an ntfs partition?
<JohnFlux> unix_infidel: not tried that specifically, but i've resized ntfs before with no problems
<unix_infidel> with qtparted?
<unix_infidel> JohnFlux: ^
<swamptu> Q: I am using samba...i can see the external drive i am tring to share in windows workgroup but i cannot access it, any ideas?
<octan> swamptu, userissue
<octan> winbind?
<draik> Where do I get nvidia updates for my graphics card?
<octan> nvidia.com :P
<swamptu> what is winbind?
<draik> been there octan, but nothing on my card
<JohnFlux> unix_infidel: right
<unix_infidel> JohnFlux: gparted doesnt have that option does it?
<octan> swamptu, in not sure.. its something.... lol.. networking ait my thing :P
<octan> i just have my samba working :P using webmin to configure it with :)
<swamptu> mine works for everything except my external drive
<octan> draik compare versions then
<draik> how?
<octan> run nvidia-settings?`
<JohnFlux> unix_infidel: not according to its website
<draik> octan, that doesn't do anything but open a settings box  about options, nothing about version
<octan> oki
<octan> nvidia-installer  :P
<octan> glxinfo |grep Ope
<draik> command not found
<octan> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62)
<draik> Nothing with nvidia on it
<octan> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<draik> octan, that's already installed
<octan> hu?
<draik> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<draik> how do you run a   .run    file?
<octan> sudo apt-get install libgitz-glx1
<octan> & sudo apt-get install mesa
<draik> E: Couldn't find package libgitz-glx1
<draik> E: Couldn't find package mesa
<octan> & sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<octan> draik, your repo sucx
<draik> lol, sorry
<octan> :P
<amadeus> What is the command in Konsole to edit repositories?
<draik> octan http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23249
<octan> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sourse.list ??
<Dannilion> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dannilion> or draiks (whick I use :P)
<octan> sorry pastebin wount load here.. paste it somewhere else
<draik> where?
<octan> no
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<draik> no?
<octan> wait
<draik> ok
<octan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23257
<amadeus> And if I'm adding a repository, do i add it to the bottom of the list?
<draik> http://www.draikkunderlord.com/sources.list
<amadeus> Does it matter?
<draik> octan ^^
<little_caesar> is there a way I can change the logo in my KDE menu?
<DonDma> Hello everybody
<little_caesar> I don't want that blue K. I want the Kubuntu logo instead
<octan> fix your list and do apt-get update.. then run thouse commands so you can dl the files
<DonDma> Can you explain me how can I install a program ?
<soulrider> DonDma: what do you wanna install ?
<amadeus> thanks octan
<soulrider> amadeus: it doesnt matter
<DonDma> The program is something like msn for windows, you know a clon of it...
<DonDma> amsn-0.96RC1.tar.gz is the name
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> well, kopete come sinstalled so you can use it
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> i think aMSN is int he repositories
<soulrider> if so you just gotta do
<soulrider> sudo apt.get install amsn
<little_caesar> is there a way I can change the KDE square in my main menu to the Kubuntu logo?
<soulrider> little_caesar: i dont know
<soulrider> howa bout asking in #kde
<DonDma> thanks
<little_caesar> ok
<little_caesar> thanks
<soulrider> DonDma: if you downlaoded a tar.gz file
<soulrider> all you gotta do
<soulrider> is extarct it to a folder
<soulrider> =)
<DonDma> yes, tell me
<soulrider> you dont need to install like in redmond
<soulrider> if its a source though, you have to sompile it
<oslo> #kde-fr
<DonDma> how can I do that?
<oslo> oups
<soulrider> first you need to tools for compiling
<amadeus> Whenever i add the repository to download the latest version of amarok, and i run the adept updater after doing the sudo apt-get update command, adept downloads the update for amarok but it doesnt install it. what could the problem be?
<soulrider> open up a console and do
<DonDma> tell me
<soulrider> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soulrider> that will install allt he tools needed
<soulrider> do you know if its compiled or if it is a source?
<DonDma> No idea man
<soulrider> ok, give me their website and ill check
<DonDma> I see couple of .tcl , files
<amadeus> Can anyone help me?
<soulrider> uhm
<|lostbyte|> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soulrider> it doesnt install ? maybe its installed already
<DonDma> http://www.abcdatos.com/programas/programa/l3794.html
<soulrider> DonDma:  espaol ?
<amadeus> nope, amarok shows that it's still the old version
<DonDma> Yeah, understand? or should I find a english version for you?
<soulrider> no, yo hablo espaol, pero mejor hablamos por PM antes de que nos corran del canal :P
<DonDma> Ok
<soulrider> amadeus: did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<amadeus> soulrider: no, let me do that now
<soulrider> ahh
<heras> Hi
<soulrider> what you did was update the repos, but not download the actual updates
<host-one_> what is the command to find my kernel version?
<trappist> host-one_: uname -r
<amadeus> soulrider: ok so how do i actually download the actual updates?
<soulrider> you do it with
<soulrider> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soulrider> that will downlaod all updates
<soulrider> from everything
<amadeus> it said that the following packages have been kept back: amarok amarok-zine
<soulrider> =/
<amadeus> yeah..
<soulrider> i dunno what that means =/
<DonDma> Hey soulrider, I can send you messages by PM, did you see the file we were talking about?
<DonDma> I can't,
<soulrider> register with the server
<soulrider> do /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<DonDma> in this window?
<soulrider> then do /msg nickserv identify <password>
<soulrider> yea, any widnwo
<soulrider> dont forget the /
<amadeus> adept notifier also keeps showing me that there are two updates available: the two amarok packages that i have to download
<frojnd> hello
<frojnd> I have prob. with mozilla
<frojnd> when I go to youtube,com
<soulrider> try updating witht he adept notifier and see what happens
<frojnd> it doesn't play music :S
<frojnd> I installed macromedia
<amadeus> i've tried with the notifier
<amadeus> to no avail
<frojnd> but at the end: flNOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<frojnd>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<soulrider> DonDma:  downlaod this: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn_0.96RC1-1kubuntu1_i386.deb
<frojnd> is this the reasin It can't play sound?
<soulrider> then right click the file and in actions click on install
<heras> I've got a minor problem with window focus.
<amadeus> ok let me try that now
<heras> When I place a terminal on top of my browser and scroll the browser the keyboard focus is no longer with the terminal and I need to click it before I can type in it. Any way to keep kb focus with the terminal?
<soulrider> heras, AFAIK its supposed to work thatw ay =/
<amadeus> it didnt go etther
<soulrider> but you can just do alt+tab
<amadeus> either
<soulrider> and returnt he focus tot he console
<heras> soulrider: under gnome the focus stays with the terminal, neat feature
<soulrider> =O
<heras> Under desktop -> windows behavior there are 10.000 option and I don't understand them
<draik> octan, I keep getting errors with your sources.list
<soulrider> lol, hang on
<octan> what errors?
<octan> i dont have errors with it
<draik> mostly breaks
<draik> from openoffice.org
<draik> Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 2.0.3-6dapper2) but 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 is to be installed
<octan> dont use em tho
<draik> and then there are others that just won't install
<octan> hmm
<octan> your to outdated :P
<draik> I tried    sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<octan> o.O
<draik> I thought maybe it'd fix or something, but nope
<frojnd> Why my mozilla on kubuntu doesn't play sound www.youtube.com (I installed macromedia flasplayer but still nothing - at the end of the installation was a note: NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<frojnd>   components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<frojnd> any ideas how to make mozilla play sound?
<draik> octan, what do you suggest?
<draik> remove my sources completely and just use yours?
<octan> sudo apt-get update !upgrade
<draik> bash: !upgrade: event not found
<octan> err
<octan> i mean dont use upgrade first
<octan> use update first
<draik> many errors here
<octan> what errors?
<octan> check that there are no clone names in the file
<octan> duplicated names
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23262
<little_caesar> how do I change the color of my titlebar? I don't want it to be blue
<octan> told YA
<trappist> frojnd: check out the RestrictedFormats page - there's a bit on there about that
<draik> about to change that
<Thehound> you guys need to give that info out so much that you decided to make a page and save lots of time lol
<octan> delete the lines that exist more than 1 time
<heinkel_111> Can you play .wma (windows media audio files) on 64 bit kubuntu?
<trappist> heinkel_111: I can, with the help of a 32bit chroot
<heinkel_111> yes, everyone ahs told me so
<heinkel_111> but i just do it!
<heinkel_111> and it works. i ahve no idea how, buit i guess there must be something with the new amaroK?
<Thehound> I'd think so but I'd just convert them to something standard on the Windows install, then upload them to the nix pc
<trappist> Thehound: assuming there's a windows install
<heinkel_111> trappist: i have amaroK  version 1.4.2
<Thehound> yeah seems I may only need Windows for gaming, once I get the hang of this
<trappist> heinkel_111: I don't know how amaroK handles them - I don't have any in my collection
<trappist> Thehound: I'm perfectly happy slimming my list of games down a little, and doing all my gaming on linux
<Thehound> has anyone got FFXI to run(my favourite game) as of yet?
<frojnd> trappist frojnd: check out the RestrictedFormats page - there's a bit on there about that   where can I do this?
<Thehound> hear its protections prevent WINE from running it
<trappist> frojnd: search for RestrictedFormats on wiki.ubuntu.com
<trappist> frojnd: a lot of modern games pretty much require cedega, to handle the copy protection
<little_caesar> How can I give myself permissions to change my own damn account avatar?
<little_caesar> well?
<heras> What account avatar?
<trappist> oh why not, I'll take a stab.  sudo chown -R little_caesar ~/.gaim
<little_caesar> gaim?
<little_caesar> no, I mean like on "user accounts"
<little_caesar> in kubuntu
<little_caesar> lol
<trappist> oh, there's an open bug on that
<trappist> iirc
<little_caesar> ok
<GNUrante> when Edgy Knot test 3 will be released? Today?
<Gmalex> GNUrante: you're a genious
<GNUrante> Gmalex: thnx! =)
<frojnd> so there is actually chance to upgrade my 5.10 kubuntu on 6.10 without making iso CD ?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<obf213> how can i get amarok to index m4a files
<obf213> so they show up under artists.
<frojnd> https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/kubuntu/krelease-notes/C/document.html#releasenotes-upgradenotes  (and this one is for KUBUNTU ?) Hawkwind
<JohnFlux> what can I do to check the SMART status of my hard disks?
<admin__> hello
<frojnd> !upgrade kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<admin__> hello people, i need your help
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: You mean something like smartmontools ?
<Hawkwind> frojnd: It's all the same basically
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> ok
<Hawkwind> frojnd: I'd use the URL's the bot gave you though first
<frojnd> ok
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: right
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: i couldn't find it in apt-cache search
<JohnFlux> er
<JohnFlux> doh
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: It's smartmontools is the name of the package
<JohnFlux> i looked like 4 times
<heinkel_111> admin__: what?
<JohnFlux> and now i just looked I saw it P
<Hawkwind> Then I think it's sudo /etc/init.d/smartd start
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: I'm the maintainer for ksysgaurd
<JohnFlux> ksysguard
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: I want to add smart monitoring to that
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: I've never used ksysguard mainly because I don't use KDE.  I have heard decent things about it though
<Vanique> ./media/D/Muzyka/music/kazik - odpad atomowy.mp3
<DonDma> Hey guys, do you know something about html programming?
<JohnFlux> Hawkwind: what are you doing in kubuntu :P
<Hawkwind> trappist: How's the new version of IPKF coming along ?
<admin__> Sorry, I don't know anything about color for text in HTML
<Hawkwind> JohnFlux: I use Kubuntu, just not KDE.  I can stand KDE a lot better than Gnome.  I use E17 exclusively as my window manager of choice
<heras> JohnFlux:
<heras> sudo apt-cache search montools
<heras> Password:
<heras> smartmontools - control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T
<admin__> i need help for elements of HTML
<JohnFlux> heras: yeah found it now
#kubuntu 2006-09-13
<DonDma> CAN YOU TELL ME HOW CAN I GO SEE THE OTHER ROOMS?
<DonDma> CAN YOU TELL ME HOW CAN I  SEE THE OTHER ROOMS?
<Hawkwind> DonDma: /msg chanserv list
<Hawkwind> DonDma: Stop repeating please and drop the caps too.   Thanks
<cgj> bleh
<DonDma> Yeah, it was only a mistake, sorry
<Hawkwind> DonDma: You can also just type:  /list
<cgj> lots of newbies here
<aztun> woow a guru has gone
<aztun> how sad I feel
<heras> yeah, that'll teach those n00bs
<admin__> hello!!!
<admin__> hello
<Hawkwind> admin__: If you are looking for web design help, try something like #Web or #Html or something similar
<admin__> i am writing code html
<heras> admin__ : http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_colornames.asp
<ace_> is there a command to put ubuntu to an earlyer point
<admin__> ok heras thank you
<admin__> i try now
<heras> admin__ : np :)
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i stop using transparencies in XGL
<Hawkwind> ace_: If you have daily backups you could.  But not something like a restore point in Windows
<Admiral_Chicago> it's stuck in a mode where i fade stuff in and out
<Admiral_Chicago> but i can't type or use the mouse
<heinkel_111> well we don't ahve XGL in kubuntu yet for a reason :P
<ace_> does ubuntu have a back up file when the os was installed
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Can't help ya there.  I've never touched XGL.  Have you asked in #Ubuntu-XGL ?
<Admiral_Chicago> not yet but i was just curious
<Admiral_Chicago> this channel is a little more...responsive than #ubuntu-xgl
<Raven301> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Agreed.  I just don't know the answer for ya unfortunately
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, its cool
<Kubuntu> kubuntu rocks!
<Kubuntu> nixternal is god!
<Kubuntu> smile for a screenshot!
<Kubuntu> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> Kubuntu, nixternal is pretty cool
<Admiral_Chicago> he is in #ubuntu-chicago all the time, thats our team channel
<Kubuntu> i am nixternal...now smile for a screen shot :)
<admin__> but i need help about  how give color'text in the page? which element i have to use?
<Martijn81> :D :D :D
<cannonball> What's generally considered the best way to get wireless pcmcia working if the card's drivers aren't OSS?
<Hawkwind> cannonball: ndiswrapper ?
<Martijn81> was that good?
<heras> admin__ : No clue here. I did a google search om html colout tags. Lots of info there
<draik> I don't know what's missing, but I can't get my OpenGL screensaver to work. Any ideas on what I should be looking for?
<cannonball> I'm gonna google around for a bit, but here's what I'm up against:  "02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)"
<NthDegree> cannonball: Intel have opensourced a lot of drivers
<cannonball> I'll look into that.  So far it looks like ndiswrapper is the way to go though.
<linnuxxy> im getting "sudo: timestamp too far in the future" error coz i had changed the clock... how to get over it?
<_ShoGo_> when is gonna edgy become stable?
<Hawkwind> _ShoGo_: Next month is the due date
<_ShoGo_> Hawkwind: and do u know if last flight is more or less stable?
<_ShoGo_> I have to format and reinstall so I doubt between installing dapper or edgy flight 2
<Hawkwind> _ShoGo_: Some things are, some things aren't.  I'd recommand staying with stable for now unless you're a developer or want things broken
<_ShoGo_> well, for sure I'm not a developer
<_ShoGo_> hehe
<_ShoGo_> i will install dapper then and wait for the upgrade
<DexterF> hi
<lupine_85> hi
<DexterF> talked a friend into trying kubuntu.
* lupine_85 strokes his kubuntu + edgy + xgl + compiz install
<DexterF> thing is, I need a user guide for him like: how do I install w32codecs, how do I play dvds etc etc. the obnoxious stuff.
<lupine_85> the wiki has that sort of stuff on, IIRC
<DexterF> he wanted to try on is own without me interfering so he learns it, we're at the w32codec issue for 45min now
<lupine_85> w32codecs is easy enough - just the PLF repos
<lupine_85> well, assuming he's not trying it on x86_64
<DexterF> that doesn't even mean a thing to *me*
<lupine_85> !PLF
<DexterF> nono, win32
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<lupine_85> good bot
<lupine_85> includes libdvdcss and w32codecs, IIRC
<lupine_85> strictly illegal in the USA and most of the rest of the uncivilised world, but there you go
<heras> er, didn't PLF quit?
<lupine_85> still works here
<DexterF> yes, I know - nut when I go "hey, try, is simple" - it better is
<lupine_85> hehe :)
<heras> ok, thought I read something to that effect.
<lupine_85> should be fine
<DexterF> lupine_85: the point is not adding a repos - he could do that. the point is gathering *which* repos
<DexterF> as a a total n00b, how is he supposed to know
<lupine_85> deb line is "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free"
<lupine_85> the easiest way, of course, is to ask on IRC :)
<lupine_85> or search the Wiki
* Dannilion wonders if the PLC files are legal in the UK
<DexterF> ok, semi-legal-windows-codecs is one of the major tripwires, admitted
<Dannilion> since we have a weird mix of national and European laws here
<lupine_85> TBH, it's unlikely to get one arrested
<lupine_85> but no, they aren't legal, strictly speaking
<lupine_85> civil rather than criminal offence though, IIRC
<heras> DexterF: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<DexterF> *I* am here on IRC - he doesn't IRC
<jpiccolo> should i download wine from the repos or from there site?
<DexterF> I pretended n00b and dig it up on google. tough. really.
<DexterF> well, doesn't matter, he gave up. lost another one to bill :)
<lupine_85> jpiccolo: always use repos where available
<cps1966> he could do mandriva
<trpr> DexterF: that sucks. i lost one too. people just want their stuff to work and when its not perfect, they give up.
<razorX> hi
<DexterF> similar here
<lupine_85> well, it's free - how much can you expect? :)
<lupine_85> then again, for your average desktop user, windows is free as well
<trpr> lack of good ntfs support is a major obstacle..  i suppose i can understand not wanting to switch when you have hundreds of gigs on ntfs partitions
<lupine_85> hopefully all these fines will convince MS to change their tune in that respect
<heras> NTFS support is getting better
<lupine_85> 2.6.17 has some safe write support
<trpr> yeah. its all getting better.. really fast i might add
<BluesKaj> ok, I have java downloaded and extracted it , and i've managed to open the dir in the terminal ,but I've forgotten the install command
<lupine_85> as long as the total file size doesn't change at all! :D
<heras> But dual booting is hasle with lots of overhead
* lupine_85 has no fat32 or ntfs any more
<cps1966> you could use vista for test dummy
<lupine_85> only in the context of gaining a firearms license...
<cps1966> pyrotechnis class 5
<mike___> i have just installed ububtu ,Whats an easy way to install jre,w32 etc,,Is there a repo I can add to sources?
<mike___> Ubuntu^
<lupine_85> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<mike___> cheers
<lupine_85> PLF repos will give you w32codecs and libdvdcss
<mike___> lupine_85: I like the nuvola theme,,nice
<jimmy__> hey new user here and i have a question
<DexterF> does PLF have the closed-src macromedia flash?
<lupine_85> DexterF: there's an installer for it in the main repos
<jimmy__> does anybody know how to install flash player 7
<lupine_85> !swf-player
<ubotu> swf-player: SWF (Macromedia Flash) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DexterF> main? uh huh. happen to knwo the package name? there's quite a few
<lupine_85> just install that, and it should do all the hard work for you
<lupine_85> erm, main repos (to me) = any Ubuntu repository :)
<lupine_85> as in, canonical repos
<DexterF> would have suspected it to be non-free, hence not in the main repos
<mike___> I cannot find "single click" option?
<DexterF> we installed SWF (Macromedia Flash) PLayer, no go, at least in konq
<lupine_85> hmm, that might be the Free SWF player
<lupine_85> actually, yes it is
* lupine_85 just remembered he is on x8_64
<DexterF> i knwo a friend added an external repos for that. can't remember tho. google fu!
<lupine_85> ok, search in adept for macromedia and see what shows up
<lupine_85> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> here we are
<lupine_85> install flashplugin-nonfree
<cps1966> hell i gave up on dapper cause kdelibs would install
<lupine_85> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<lupine_85> uninstal the other one first
<larson9999> i'm waiting for the announcement that they're going to wait until version 10 to release a linux version
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> doessn't affect me really
<cps1966> yeah it'll be old like before
<DexterF> ah, !info :)
<DexterF> just found it
<DexterF> !info flashplugin
<ubotu> Package flashplugin does not exist in any distro I know
<DexterF> so that doesn't work...
<lupine_85> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<lupine_85> get the name right :)
<larson9999> heck, i only use it for my 5 year old's nickjr and other sites.  wine is improving quick enough that's it's not so bad
<excitatory> does anyone know where to get aotuv oggenc debs for dapper?  i've been trying to compile from source, but with no luck..
<lupine_85> and to test your brand-new flash, I suggest http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/frosty
<lupine_85> and even if you haven't just installed flash - if you live in the UK, you should watch it anyway :D
<tj_> ok i need help
<tj_> i madde a website that is html
<tj_> i added lots of html things but do u no of any advance html wording
<tj_> i only no like paragraphs,music,videos
<lupine_85> http:///www.jmarshall.com/
<lupine_85> IIRC
<tj_> i dont know how to like add blogs or forums or anything like advanced
<tj_> is that link toi me?
<Hawkwind> tj_: Yes
<lupine_85> yep
<Sanne> tj_: www.htmldog.com and also #css here on freenode
<tj_> no hostname specified
<Hawkwind> tj_: Also, for web design stuff you might try #Web or #HTML as those channels are geared more towards that stuff too
<tj_> ill have to try those thanks
<booby103944> hello
<booby103944> can anyone tell me why kubuntu is doing this?.......
<booby103944> ~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<booby103944> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<booby103944> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Do you have adept open when you do that ?
<lupine_85> because you're using another package manager somewhere
<lupine_85> oh
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BluesKaj> ok, I have java downloaded and extracted it , and i've managed to open the dir in the terminal ,but I've forgotten the install command
<rodri> hi, all
<lupine_85> if you're not using another package manager, delete the lock file (/var/lib/dpkg/lock) - presumablt, it crasged at some point
<lupine_85> erm, presumably and crashed ;)
<Sanne> BluesKaj: isn't java in the repositories?
<BluesKaj> ./install.sh doesn't work
<BluesKaj> no this one is non free
<Hawkwind> booby103944: You can't have adept or any other apt-get commands running at the same time
<BluesKaj> i need it for azureus
<booby103944> thank you
<booby103944> ill try it again
<BluesKaj> dinnertime ..bbl
<mike___> jre available through any repo?
<Riddell> multiverse
<mike___> mmm cannot find it
<trpr> i thought java was added to the repos. its something like sun-j2sdk1.5
<Sanne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Sanne> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Sanne> there you go :)
<rodri> sun-java5-jdk
<rodri> isn't it?
<booby103944> anyone use skype on the ubuntu?
<cps1966> yes
<booby103944> im a noob here, so here goes the questions
<booby103944> sudo apt-get install skype
<booby103944> doesnt work
<booby103944> E: Couldn't find package skype
<booby103944> ??
<booby103944> cant get gkrellm
<booby103944> ether
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Skype isn't open source
<booby103944> so i cant use it then?
<mike___> booby103944: I have just installed it
<mike___> goes fine
<Hawkwind> booby103944: You can get it from a repo in debian though.  Not always wise to use Debian sources unless you know they are safe, which I have one that is
<Hawkwind> booby103944: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Hawkwind> booby103944: You could add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<booby103944> thank you
<booby103944> what about gkrellm?
<booby103944> its an open source, but i cant seem to apt-get it
<Sanne> booby103944: if you want to know if some software is available precompiled for ubuntu, you can search for it at packages.ubuntu.com
<booby103944> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<Hawkwind> booby103944: It's in the repos
<Sanne> booby103944: you can also find out if you need to enable additional repositories (universe, multiverse...)
<Hawkwind> booby103944: apt-cache search gkrellm
<booby103944> thanks for the infor guys, sorry im such a noob on this
<Hawkwind> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Sanne> booby103944: no need to apologize, we've all been there sometimes :)
<booby103944> thank you guys, for helping... i would love to throw my windows box out the window
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Stick around and we'll get you to a point where you can do just that :)
<booby103944> sweet
<mike___> Ubuntu and multimedia,,,mmmm eerr
<Sanne> booby103944: also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/ if you like, lots of helpful stuff there.
<beemonk> other than gaim, are they any other good msn or aim clients around?
<lupine_85> kopete :)
<beemonk> hmm didnt really like it :/
<lupine_85> aMSN?
<lupine_85> never used that though
<samiam010203> did you trry kmess?
<beemonk> nice but, too much hassle for me to get truetype fonts installed
<beemonk> i just switched from xp a week ago so im a noob still
<Hawkwind> Gaim is probably the most updated and nicest looking IMO.  There is amsn and others I'm sure
<beemonk> setting up tcl/tk and truetype fonts and smoking cannabis is VERY difficult
* lupine_85 dislikes the gaim look
<lupine_85> surely if you're smoking cannabis you don't need truetype fonts?
<beemonk> you can get amsn to look very nice but....I've been using windows for 15 years, im handicapped
<lupine_85> ;)
<beemonk> hahaha
<rodri> :D
<beemonk> nah i still need true type fonts :(
<GStubbs43> Hey does anyone know this?  I have both Gnome and KDE on my computer, is there an automated way to put only kde apps on the KDE menu, and only gnome apps in the gnome menu?
<rodri> there are tutorials to set tcl and truetype fonts that are very easy
<rodri> and long :(
<beemonk> I downloaded Ubuntu....then had problems with gnome and decided to try out KDE....downloaded KDE, had an error with the install config, couldnt fix it, so i just downloaded Kubuntu instead :P
<beemonk> robert__
<beemonk> errr, rodri
<beemonk> i followed them to the T
<beemonk> obviously im an idiot :(
<booby103944> ok, i guess im below a NooB now..... i dont understand how to install gkrellm
<rodri> no, probably you follow the wrong tutorial
<nnn0> forget gkrellm, try conky :D
<rodri> I use one in spanish that works perfect
<beemonk> i'll look back at my attempt in 6 months and laugh at myself
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Have you enabled all of your repos ?
<beemonk> booby103944
<Hawkwind> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<beemonk> I dont know what gkrellm is
<Hawkwind> booby103944: It's in multiverse
<beemonk> what am i
<rodri> you only have to copy/paste the commands
<nnn0> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<nnn0> ?
<Hawkwind> Conky isn't for everyone :P
<nnn0> k
<nnn0> :)
<Hawkwind> I don't particularly care for it myself, though it's not horrible or anything
<nnn0> i like the clean design
<nnn0> and transparency
<Hawkwind> gkrellm is transparent too
<nnn0> k
<rodri> here is http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/21285
<Hawkwind> Or can be with a theme
<booby103944> im going to go reg for this site, and then could some nice soul go in a privite room and talk me through it?
<Sanne> wow, sourceforge is really slow again today (trying to go to conky.sourceforge.net so I can have a look)
<booby103944> i will name my first born after ya
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Just enable your repos and you can install it
<Hawkwind> !repos > booby103944
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Read the info the bot sent you in pm
<booby103944> i will
<booby103944> hank you
<booby103944> thank***
<hiro_p> Hi, everytime i try to compile something i get this message: "make: *** [default]  Error 2" can anybody help me please?
<Hawkwind> hiro_p: What are you trying to compile, and is there not a prebuilt package already ?
<hiro_p> i'm triying to installl some thinkpad related software
<hiro_p> i didnt find any precompiled software
<hiro_p> but i always get this error message, no matter what i try to compile
<Hawkwind> hiro_p: Have you installed build-essential ?
<hiro_p> Hawkwind: yes, i have build-essentials and binutils installed
<hiro_p> Hawkwind: the whole error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23270
<mewshi> hi
<mewshi> i'm trying to get my broadcom bcm4318 to work
<mewshi> could someone help me?
<Hawkwind> hiro_p: Not sure on that one to be honest
<Hawkwind> mewshi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Hawkwind> mewshi: Have you read that URL ?
<hiro_p> Hawkwind: thanks anyway
<mewshi> it can't find bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Sanne> mewshi: it's in universe
<lupine_85> mewshi: generic firmware in http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx
<lupine_85> the tar.gz, NOT the script
<Sanne> lupine_85: why should mewshi not use the version from the universe repository?
<lupine_85> because the file in question is the firmware itself, not the firmware cutter :)
<lupine_85> it might not work,but there's a good chance it will
<lupine_85> up to mewshi of cours
<lupine_85> ...e
<Sanne> lupine_85: oh, ok, thanks for the clarification :)
<GStubbs43> How do you change the clock from 24-hr format to 12-hr format?
<Sanne> GStubbs43: the clock on the tray of kubuntu panel?
<GStubbs43> yup
<Sanne> GStubbs43: richt click, Date & Time Firmat
<Sanne> Format even
<GStubbs43> Where do I go from Date & Time Format?
<Sanne> GStubbs43: there should be a tab "Time & Dates"
<booby103944> ok, im back.... anyone know why im getting this?
<Sanne> GStubbs43: when you are there, you can click on the help button to get the available time format options.
<GStubbs43> Thanks Sanne! Sorry for the easy question! :D
<booby103944> Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Sanne> GStubbs43: you're welcome, and no need to apologize :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> booby103944: use sudo (console editor) or kdesu (GUI editor)
<booby103944> thank you ill try that
<GStubbs43> Oh one other thing, what KDE version does Kubuntu 6.06 use? (by default) Is it 3.4.3?
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Something like:  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> GStubbs43: 3.5.2
<Hawkwind> GStubbs43: Though 3.5.3 was uploaded later that night of release of Dapper
<booby103944> OMG i feel like a kid with a new toy!!!
<GStubbs43> Thanks Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> GStubbs43: No problem
<Hawkwind> booby103944: Hah!  I still get that feeling even after using linux for 5 years now
<Sanne> GStubbs43: most KDE apps have help->about kde that says the version number of kde you're running.
<renatim-br> how do I acces another HD from my ubuntu? how do I mount it? anybody could help me with this one?
<earthsound> is there a repository that has a more recent version of kaffeine than 0.7.1?
<GStubbs43> Ahh... thanks again Sanne
<CheeseBurgerMan> GStubbs43: you can also run kded --version from the console.
<Hawkwind> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<GStubbs43> and CheeseBurgerMan
<GStubbs43> :-D
<Sanne> GStubbs43: my pleasure :)
<Hawkwind> !info kaffeine edgy
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2087 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<booby103944> ok guys, in the last hour i became fully aware why linux is by far the best OS out there, and thanks to you guys for all the help
<Hawkwind> earthsound: Looks like the newer version is in Edgy, but not recommended you upgrade
<skryking> heh
<booby103944> i will def be helping the Linux groups out
<booby103944> can we get a group hug now?
<earthsound> Hawkwind: is the version in edgy only available if you're running Edgy? or can I install/run it from dapper?
<CheeseBurgerMan> earthsound: you could try to download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and installing it with dpkg -i, but it may have dependency problems.
<skryking> i've been running some form of linux since about 94 or 95, and I'm still not convinced its best... :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> skryking: but you've obviously not found it to be horrible, since you've been running it for over 10 years. ;)
<Hawkwind> earthsound: I wouldn't recommend using versions in Edgy on Dapper.  It can and probably will break things
<Sanne> earthsound: if you're adventurous, you could even get the source package from edgy and try to recompile it for your dapper. That way you minimise dependency issues.
<skryking> cheeseburgerman, exactly :)
<earthsound> Sanne: i suppose that would be the best route
<Sanne> earthsound: yep, I think so too.
<earthsound> I guess I had a misconception of adept...but I thought that that's what adept did: grabbed packages/sources, compiled them w/ specifics to your install...
<earthsound> how far off base is that assumption?
<skryking> earthsound, download a copy of vmware-server..its free now...install dapper on it and then test the edgy package on it...that way if it borks it....you don't have to worry about your main OS
<earthsound> (I haven't played w/ any linux distros since gentoo a while back...and I'm not used to the watered down yet user friendly point and click interface of adept)
<lupine_85> adept installs binary packages
<Sanne> earthsound: adept installes binary packages. I don't know if adept can also download source and compile. But the command line too apt can do that.
<Sanne> command line tool
<earthsound> ah, I guess that's what I'll use then :)
<trpr> earthsound: thats more accurate for a distro like gentoo. adept / apt deals primarily in binary packages (although those packages are created from source packages, which are also retrievable)
<earthsound> brb...gotta put kids to bed
<chozabu> hey, anyone know why there is no wine on the ubuntu64 repos, despite it being manually installable?
<chozabu> not complaning, just kinda idily wondering...
<Sanne> chozabu: there's no 64bit wine. While the 32bit version is installable, I think it is not an officially supported way of doing things.
<larson9999> dang! i dropped my external usb drive with an hd inside and now it won't work.  it only fell the height of the computer tower and the floor is carpeted
<lupine_85> glass....
<Ertain> Crap.  I forgot how to unlock my pack database.
<booby103944> anyone use kweather?
<lupine_85> it's generally broken
<cps1966> no its not you have to add more than on estation then it works
<lupine_85> with only one station in my area, that's not a possibility :(
<cps1966> well add another close by
<cps1966> and choose yours
<CraZy675> I got a 250gig external hdd, i've connected it and i've had mounting /dev/sbd1 forever
<cloakable> I'm looking to switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu. Is there any hidden files and folders in my home directory that can be safely deleted?
<CraZy675> is there a way I can format this thing in ext3
<CraZy675> its in fat 32 right now
<cps1966> qparted can do it
<CraZy675> got gparted open
<CraZy675> why is it in fat32 and not ntfs?
<cps1966> who knows
<CraZy675> okay applying
<Sanne> night all
<CraZy675> ok i partitioned my drive half ext32 half fat32, how do I stop the fat32 partition from auto mounting?
<CraZy675> its an external drive
<lupine_85> CraZy675: add "noauto" to the fstab
<CraZy675> i only want that for fat32
<CraZy675> or ntfs
<tyler_d> I cannot burn music using rythmplayer??? any ideas?
<BluesKaj> k3b
<stoic> hello everyone
<wayne_> i installed a program but cant seem to find it on my consol or my menus now..... have i done something wrong?  program was kweather
<CheeseBurgerMan_> wayne_: I believe it's a kicker applet.
<wayne_> ok, not sure what that means
<Telroth|School> kweather is a mini-app (applet) that runs in the kicker (taskbar)
<saki> Anyone on that has a HP Deskjet F340 aio printer?
<CheeseBurgerMan_> Not a problem. :) Right click on your taskbar, go to Add Applet... and then find  Kweather in the list.
<Telroth|School> right click on blank space in the taskbar, select "add applet to panel" and then find kweather
<Telroth|School> it's at the bottom
<Telroth|School> then click "add to panel"
<jpiccolo> how can i tell if i have video acceleration?
<Telroth|School> jpiccolo, glxgears -info
<Telroth|School> run that in a console
<Telroth|School> if it reports fps > 50 or so, acceleration is likely
<jpiccolo> GL_RENDERER   = GeForce 7900 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<jpiccolo> no fps report
<wayne_> thank you
<Telroth|School> i get ~2000 fps on a nvidia geforce 5200fx
<freddirkse> hi all.  anyone know a bit about software raid?  I upgraded my kernal and now my system won't boot...can't see the raid devices...
<Telroth|School> jpiccolo, give it a bit, it makes a report every 5 seconds
<Darkkish> hola
<Darkkish> dhat?
<Darkkish> ~2000 fps on a 5200fx?!
<jpiccolo> i did, i outputs alot of stuff under GL_extensions
<jpiccolo> but no fps report
<CraZy675> ok so I got this external hdd partitioned but now it doesn't seem to mount
<wayne_> anyone know what the program john is?
<Telroth|School> wayne_, "man john"
<Telroth|School> jpiccolo, below the stuff under the GL_extentions, it should print fps every 5 seconds
<wayne_> thank you
<Telroth|School> (at least mine is)
<Telroth|School> you might try glxgears -fps
<Telroth|School> as i've seen that used
<Telroth|School> or glxgears -printfps
<jpiccolo> 73488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14697.570 FPS
<jpiccolo> there we go
<Telroth|School> :)
<jpiccolo> i wonder if my sli is enabled
<Telroth|School> you have glx acceleration
<Telroth|School> i can't help you there
<jpiccolo> yeah
<Telroth|School> the lowly 5200fx doesn't have sli for me to play with
<Telroth|School> (*saving for 7950GX2*)
<jpiccolo> Cedega says i dont have opengl support
<Telroth|School> jpiccolo, then you need to google the error message
<Telroth|School> i don't have a copy of cedega to mess with
<jpiccolo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Telroth|School> jpiccolo, does your xorg.conf have stuff for a wacom tablet on /dev/wacom in it?
<Telroth|School> (brb)
<jpiccolo> yes it does
<jpiccolo> just take out the whole section?
<royal> hi again
<Telroth|School> jpiccolo, yes
<royal> hi i'm just wondering two things: first off how do I create a Dual boot on this computer (the windows computer) secondly how do I install flight simulator (windows version) onto my linux PC?
<saki> royal
<royal> yes?
<saki> to dual boot you must either a. Setup GRUB to recognize both partitions b. setup LILO
<saki> because kubuntu uses grub we'll go with that
<royal> k.  (this is just info for later btw... the flight simulator thing I would like to try tonight)
<NeoSaki> When you install Kubuntu 6.06, GRUB should automatically be setup to see your Windows partition and setup for it, if not we will have to manually edit it...
<NeoSaki> as for Flight Simulator, you will need to install Wine
<royal> k
<NeoSaki> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<earthsound> back
<Darkkish> fayth
<royal> k
<VIC-20> sera
<royal> is there a way to install wine from the outside? (like with a jumpdrive)
<earthsound> how do I point apt-getto the edgy repository(ies) to grab kaffeine sources from edgy?
<earthsound> *apt-get to
<StevenX> guys. i have a question. i was using a system that use KDE as the default windows manager. I was able to download and install other window managers, such as xfce, etc.
<StevenX> can i not just install the normal ubuntu and download kde for it?
<cloakable> Yes
<cloakable> You can
<StevenX> cloakable: then why does kubuntu exist?
<royal> for people that don't know how to do it?
<StevenX> oh. ok
<StevenX> thank you.
<StevenX> ;-)
<cloakable> StevenX: Because it makes it easier. You don't need to either have both GNOME and KDE on the same computer, or in the case of the server install, for people who don't have the technical knowledge to setup KDE from the command line
<abattoir> StevenX: you can install normal kubuntu and get gnome for it too.. why does ubuntu exist :P
<royal> btw is there a way to install wine from the outside? (eg jumpdrive)
<NeoSaki> royal: Do you not have a linux computer with net abilities?
<abattoir> StevenX: some people prefer their OS to come w/ KDE as the default DE, others GNOME... so it is to cater to both these markets
<NeoSaki> royal: you can, but its a bit annoying...
<royal> no I just have one internet connection, and the windows computer is using it
<Darkkish> i installed a flash player plugin
<Darkkish> and now it locks up Firefox
<Darkkish> >.<
<obf213> my printer doesnt work, it just spews out blank pages
<Darkkish> i just want to see a stupid flash thing on my erm... *changes font to small* myspace
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Darkkish> yeah i did that
<Darkkish> but it didn't even install anything
<Darkkish> well it kinda did
<Darkkish> but it didn't appear to work with firefox... or something
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla ?
<gmgrigsby> hello all
<magic-1> hi alls!!!
<Darkkish> i don't have that telroth
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, multiverse and universe enabled?
<obf213> i disabled my wireless and plug in my ethernet and i lost my connect until i enabled my wireless again y is this
<obf213> i just hotkeyed the wireless radio off
<Gnelg> I am new to Kubuntu and new to kde so forgive my ignorance please, but is there a way to put what would be the same as a shortcut in windows of my Home Folder on the desktop?
<Darkkish> Telroth|School,  yes
<magic-1> mmm
<obf213> plus i set up printer using printer wizard or w/e and all it does is make the pritner spew out blnk pages
<obf213> Gnelg: system menu-> home folder
<obf213> anyone know about the printer?
<Gnelg> obf213, yes I have been attempting to drag and drop that one but it doesn't let me
<AWOSDev> I need help with, well, anything.
<AWOSDev> A CD of mine is going bad.
<AWOSDev> Trying to read it on a M$ computer gives me "Cannot read from the source file or disk"
<obf213> Gnelg
<obf213> open konquerer
<Gnelg> yes?
<AWOSDev> dd and cat both say "/dev/hdc: Input/output error"
<AWOSDev> How do I make dd or cat 'ignore' the I/O error?
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, try it on another CD-ROM
<Gnelg> ok
<AWOSDev> Like in the days of yore in DOS
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, -noerror
<obf213> Gnelg enter this system:/
<AWOSDev> fowlduck-, I already tried it in two other drives
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, iirc
<obf213> then you can right click the home icon and copy to desktop
<AWOSDev> dd: invalid option -- n
<AWOSDev> cat: invalid option -- o
<fowlduck-> lol
<royal> alright how do you install Wine from the outside?
<AWOSDev> cat: unrecognized option '--noerror'
<obf213> anyone know how to set up  a printer
<fowlduck-> let me look
<AWOSDev> At my disc?
<obf213> i set up mine but it just spews blank pages
<AWOSDev> :)
<obf213> or set up a printer/scanner
<Telroth|School> obf213, did the test page print correctly?
<obf213> i dont kow what correctely is
<obf213> it did print some stuf
<AWOSDev> obf213, when I first installed Linux it did that too
<AWOSDev> obf213, then I realised, I was out of ink :)
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, man dd
<Telroth|School> it's a page that has colors in top left, 1-degree radial lines in top right, and printer info in bottom half
<AWOSDev> obf213, so the question is: Are you out of ink?
<Darkkish> grr
<obf213> no, because it printed stuff on the tes
<Darkkish> i am having trouble installing flash player -_-
<obf213> just soem random text
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, i can't think of much to help you with right now
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, does flash run fine in konqueror?
<Telroth|School> OH
<AWOSDev> conv=noerror, ahhh, thanks fowlduck-!
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, dd if=/dev/hdc of=./blah.img noerror
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, is it running with artsdsp, but is arts not running ?
<renatim-br> I need some help mounting a different HD here.... please!!
<obf213> it worked with my windows comp i took th eusb plug it in my laptop and set it up and it just spewed out blank pages
<Darkkish> flash doesn't appear in konq
<Darkkish> and, freezes firefox
<Telroth|School> obf213, have you printed a test page in linux ?
<Gnelg> obf213, I did try that also but it copies about a gig of ogg files to the desktop inside the folder, I'm just kind of wanting a pointer to the folder rather than copying it
<Telroth|School> Gnelg, right click -> create -> link to url
<Telroth|School> click enter
<Telroth|School> click enter
<Telroth|School> right click-> properties
<AWOSDev> fowlduck-, can I make it just give up easily?
<Telroth|School> select icon and/or rename to "Home" if you want
<AWOSDev> it sits *forever* at 1540096 bytes
<AWOSDev> it's still there, even
<AWOSDev> Also, when I tried to run fsck on it, it said it couldn't find 'fsck.iso9660'.  It wasn't in apt-cache search either, and Google gave me nothing.
<timi> alright so anybody know wht the problem with my printer is?
<AWOSDev> I don't know what 'M' to RTM. :)
<Telroth|School> timi = obf213?
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, in one terminal do the dd, in another just use watch to watch the image filesize grow
<timi> yes
<timi> i got disconneced
<Telroth|School> timi, kcontrol -> printers -> administrator mode -> enter password -> add -> printer/class -> local printer
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, it runs forever
<timi> telroth i did that
<AWOSDev> Well, fowlduck-, I'm kind of using ls -ld S2.img but watch works too :P
<timi> and i set up  a printer, whenever i send the test page w/ that it is printed some junk
<Telroth|School> did you print a test page from that wizard after selecting a driver?
<fowlduck-> AWOSDev, otherwise, get a cd resurfacer, if it's that important
<timi> junk as in legitamte words
<Telroth|School> ah, if it's junk then pick a different driver
<NthDegree> AWOSDev, just dd the CD
<Darkkish> Telroth|School, it locks up firefox, and doesn't show up in Konq
<Telroth|School> my printer had about 10 drivers
<timi> like copyright and soome other stuff, when i send a documetn it spews out blank pages
<Gnelg> Telroth|School: thanks
<Telroth|School> i just tried each one until it worked
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, is it running with artsdsp, but is arts not running ?
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, um, I am dd'ing it?!
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> then use error correction on it afterwards :)
<earthsound> Darkkish: did you try http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<AWOSDev> Error correction?  Did I miss something in man dd or what!?
<Telroth|School> earthsound, it's the same as what you get with flashplugin-nonfree
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree --reinstall
<NthDegree> AWOSDev, burn the image to a CD-RW using K3B in DAO mode a good few times
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, I would if it would ever dd it.
<timi> Telroth|School ahh so thats wht the test page is supposed to look like thanks
<AWOSDev> I have a Konsole full of
<timi> yeah i was using i guess the wrong driver
<Darkkish> Telroth|School,  artsd is running fine
<NthDegree> dd if=/dev/hdc of=cdimage.iso bs=100M
<AWOSDev> dd: reading '/dev/hdc': Input/output errror; 3024+0 records in/out. 1.5MB copied, [increasing]  seconds.
<NthDegree> hmmmm
<AWOSDev> If I do it in blocks of 100M then won't it just error faster?
<NthDegree> maybe
<NthDegree> i have an idea
<Telroth|School> ( Darkkish, i was asking because i know flash would freeze ion konq if i was using artsdsp with artsd disabled)
<NthDegree> use K3B to do it (if it will let you)
<Darkkish> it isn't freezing in konq
<NthDegree> it may do things another way
<AWOSDev> K3B?
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, cd burning software
<Darkkish> its not apearing at all but konq still loads the page, the flash section just isn't showing
<Darkkish> it locks up firefox though
<AWOSDev> Why won't it just noerror like I told it to?
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, try reinstalling it
<NthDegree> K3B comes with Kubuntu
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree --reinstall
<Darkkish> i did that
<Telroth|School> ok
<AWOSDev> I thought K3B was a music CD tool, not data.
<Telroth|School> hrm
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, k3b burns data/music to cd/dvds
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> now on my page
<Telroth|School> it is one of *the* best burning utilities
<Darkkish> it says flash still isn't installed
<timi> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<AWOSDev> Well, um, dd got 16 more records (and it only took ~200 seconds)
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, what version of flash is the one on your page?
<NthDegree> Darkkish: grab it of the adobe site
<AWOSDev> K3B it is!
<Telroth|School> remember linux only has flash 7
<Telroth|School> flash 8 and flash 9 files don't work
<Darkkish> Telroth|School, i think it might be 9 -_-
<NthDegree> they'll get around to fixing that
<Darkkish> gaj;lrkgja;rlkj :(
<Darkkish> get around too it
<Darkkish> kinda like google getting around to moving thier stuff out of beta
<AWOSDev> LOL why doesn't Google ever unbeta anything anyway?
<NthDegree> then they aren't liable
<AWOSDev> Ha that's almost funny.
<NthDegree> they need not give tech support for anything marked BETA either
<AWOSDev> K3b has detected your SONY DRU-710A and has set the burning speed to 48x automatically.
* NthDegree wonders why MS doesn't do that XD
<AWOSDev> COOOOOOOL!  It actually knows what it's doing!  That's a first with my CD-R and Linux experience.
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, you mean XP?
<NthDegree> no
<NthDegree> XD :p
<Darkkish> XD = Haha
<Darkkish> like... >.<
<Darkkish> but with a smiley
<AWOSDev> Oh, I see it's kind of like a smiley
<Telroth|School> NthDegree, they will? because i'd think they'd have upgrade linux to 8 after windows, not upgrade windows to 9
<Telroth|School> brb
<Darkkish> i don't care what people say
<Darkkish> the internet runs better in XP
<Darkkish> -_-
<AWOSDev> Do I want 'normal copy' or 'clone copy'?
<NthDegree> ZOMG how can you say that
<AWOSDev> Better, what's the difference?
<DaveQB> good Q AWOSDev
* AWOSDev hates asking dumb questions, he can write kernels but not CDRs :P
<NthDegree> AWOSDev to do a normal copy, but from CD to Image File
<DaveQB> i have always wondered this
<NthDegree> DaveQB: I think Clone Copy is like CloneCD, for doing stuff that needs a near-exact copy
<Darkkish> AWOSDev, it works right
<AWOSDev> Uh, where's the 'CD to Image File' button?
<NthDegree> 1 sec
<AWOSDev> nvm
<Darkkish> AWOSDev, firefox works better in MS than linux, it doesn't lag because of transperency
<DaveQB> NthDegree so normal copy is not iso ?
<AWOSDev> I found it
<DaveQB> I have notice a 'normal copy' of an audio CD extracts the tracks rather then make an iso
<AWOSDev> Darkkish, I was asking the difference between normal and clone, not MS and Linux
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev,
<Telroth|School> normal copy is like copy & paste
<Darkkish> er
<Telroth|School> clone copy does a bit-for-bit copy of the disk
<Darkkish> that was ment for NthDegree
<NthDegree> DaveQB: both modes are iso, but Clone Copy performs an "exact" copy, with massive ECC or anything
<Telroth|School> preserving boot loaders and such
<DaveQB> hmmmmm
<Telroth|School> which is required for linux live-cds and such
<NthDegree> Darkkish: uh you're using firefox?
<DaveQB> Telroth|School thats somewhat how i thought
<NthDegree> Darkkish:  using firefox in KDE is stupid, when konqueror works much better in KDE
<AWOSDev> Ugh *every* time I run Firefox I have to restart to get all the memory and handles back
<AWOSDev> Yuck!
<Darkkish> -_-
* DaveQB has been using Konq alot more lately 
<Darkkish> wierd
<AWOSDev> Now I Konquer the Internet :)
<Darkkish> ii'll try konq for a while
<Telroth|School> NthDegree, not true. Firefox has much better support of standards than konq
<NthDegree> Darkkish: and go on some crack sites that try to exploit your PC too
<AWOSDev> I only use Firefox for Flash pages, and I hate Flash so...
<Telroth|School> if i need to use gmail i have to load up firefox
<Darkkish> NthDegree, thats what noscript is for
<NthDegree> then you'll see why it's better on linux
<timi> does anyone know how to get a hp printer/scanner to work
<NthDegree> Darkkish: noscript doesn't protect you from everything
<Telroth|School> timi, have you tried all the drivers?
<AWOSDev> timi, uh, the HP Linux Imaging and Printing System?
<timi> telroth
<timi> yeah i have the printer working
<Telroth|School> ok
<Darkkish> NthDegree, i'm 100% spyware and virus free, on both of my OS
<Telroth|School> just need scannernow?
<Telroth|School> * scanner
<timi> and for the scanner i need to get hpoj
<timi> which i got from adept
<DaveQB> are there any scanner/printer/copy all-in-ones that work in Linux ?
<NthDegree> Darkkish: that is impossible considering MS recently put spyware in XP
<timi> now i dont know how to open hpoj or w/e
<Darkkish> it doesn't have spyware from other companies -_-
<NthDegree> Darkkish: alias:  Genuine Advantage Notification
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, no way!  I didn't hear about that.
<Darkkish> yeah yeah yeah
<NthDegree> read up on it
<Darkkish> i have
<Darkkish> its stupid i agree
<AWOSDev> Never heard of it.
<NthDegree> it contacts MS every time you go on control panel or tries to
<timi> for some resaon the descripitns in adept keep changine
<AWOSDev> I use Windows XP on only one computer, my laptop, and only then it's literally once or twice a month, to play a Windows game.
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: if you have a pirated XP with that on it gives a stupid prompt every 15 minutes and does other things
<Darkkish> wow konq works 10000000000000 times better than FF in this
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> how well does FF work on gnome?
<NeoSaki|Purgator> later guys, work calls
<AWOSDev> Darkkish, don't even ask.
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, same as in kde
<NthDegree> Darkkish: it works a little better but not as well as Konq
<AWOSDev> Bye NeoSaki!
<Darkkish> boring
<Darkkish> i like FF in windows
<NthDegree> Darkkish: ephiphany is good in GNOME
<Darkkish> it = the best browser
<timi> AWOSdev wht is the hp thing your talking about
<AWOSDev> Darkkish, I could tell you stories about Gnome that you wouldn't believe.
<AWOSDev> timi,
<Darkkish> mostly because of its customizability
<AWOSDev> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<Darkkish> like what AWOSDev
<NthDegree> Darkkish: I disagree there since it has more vulnerabilities than other browsers in Windows
<timi> awas dev i have that'
<AWOSDev> Darkkish, even on my 1.6GHz / 512MB RAM it runs amazingly slow.
<Telroth|School> timi, you're already probably using hplips for printing
<timi> is ther a gui for it
<Darkkish> in windows?
<NthDegree> Darkkish: Opera is the ONLY fully patched browser in Windows
<Darkkish> meh] 
<Darkkish> i dislike opera
<NthDegree> Hobbsee :-D
<Telroth|School> NthDegree, ff > opera
<Darkkish> i like firefox
<Darkkish> you won't change my mind :(
<Telroth|School> (in windows)
<AWOSDev> timi, have you tried using Kooka?
<timi> yeah it doesnt even let me select a scanner
<AWOSDev> Opera's not bad, but it's kind of slow (and sucky, IMHO)
<Darkkish> same
<Darkkish> like  i said
<AWOSDev> Darkkish, no in GNOME
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> well
<Darkkish> same as in windows really
<Darkkish> anyways i like the customizability of FF
<timi> i have downloaded hplip, hpoj , hpoj xo panel- which is supposed to let u see the the lcd of the printer but i dont no how to pen it
<Darkkish> you can make it more secure and a nicer experience to use with all of the extensions
<DaveQB> timi do you have an all-in-one thats Linux compatible ?
<Darkkish> like adblock plus
<Darkkish> and fliterset.g.updater
<timi> DaveQB according to the wiki yes
<AWOSDev> Darkkish, Windows FLIES compared to Gnome.
<DaveQB> timi  URL ?
<timi> i downloaded wht i needed from adept but  i dont know how to pen it
<AWOSDev> I stand by KDE.
<timi> !scanner
<DaveQB> timi  kubuntu wiki ??
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Darkkish> KDE is pretty fast
<Darkkish> wow myspace sucks
<Telroth|School> kde flies
<DaveQB> timi cheers
<Search4Lancer> how can I change my AIM info in Kopete? I can't find it anywhere
<Darkkish> i would seriosuly laugh if myspace permanantly died right now
<Darkkish> i like GAIM lol
<Telroth|School> kopete > gaim
<NthDegree> Darkkish: XFCE is very fast compared to GNOME or KDE but is less functional
<Darkkish> meh
<timi> yeah i used that wiki DaveQB but i dont know how to open wht i just downloaded from apept
<Telroth|School> i hate gtk apps
<Telroth|School> i want to tear them all apart
<Darkkish> lol
<NthDegree> Telroth|School: mainly cause they lag right?
<Telroth|School> rebuild them with qt
<AWOSDev> * > GTK
<Telroth|School> yes
<Telroth|School> and the look like crap
<Darkkish> lol
<AWOSDev> Yes I agree
<Darkkish> yeah but this doesn't look like crap
<Telroth|School> *they
<NthDegree> GTK 2 has been flagged as bloated and slow
<AWOSDev> *oops, problem
<Telroth|School> kopete ftw
<NthDegree> and 1.2 looks worse than QT 2
<Darkkish> what multi-network client do you guys suggest
<Search4Lancer> well Telroth|School if you think kopete is so great, tell me how to see/change my AIM info
<AWOSDev> Problem while reading.  Retrying from sector 768.
<DaveQB> kopete does have some short comings to Gaim, but intergrates well
<Telroth|School> Search4Lancer, like profile?
<DaveQB> and looks prettier :)
<NthDegree> Search4Lancer: like Global Profie
<NthDegree> Profile*
<Search4Lancer> yes..... but for AIM it's called info
<Telroth|School> DaveQB, gaim doesn't have a front-end to skype ;)
<timi> can someone help me open a program i just downloaded
<timi> from adept
<Telroth|School> Search4Lancer, you have to edit that on aim i think
<DaveQB> Telroth|School  do tell ......
<AWOSDev> You know, I've even gone over to plain #Ubuntu and converted a couple of people to Kubuntu.  :)
<DaveQB> timi  what was it ?
<AWOSDev> I love KDE.
<Telroth|School> timi, which <programname>
<DaveQB> timi  not in Kmenu ?
<timi> hpoj-xojpanel
<DaveQB> AWOSDev  really ?? lol
<Telroth|School> that doesn't work when typed in command line?
<AWOSDev> Yep
<DaveQB> timi  tried hpoj<TAB> ?
<AWOSDev> He wanted panel transparency and GNOME didn't offer that.
<Darkkish> gaim looks prettier than kopete IMO and its easier to use
<Search4Lancer> if Kopete wasn't so damn stupid as to not let me have myself on my contact list, I could actually see if I even have any info...
<DaveQB> AWOSDev  love ya work ;)
<timi> DaveQB
<Telroth|School> Search4Lancer, why do you need to be on your own contact list?
<AWOSDev> :)
<timi> what is hpoj<Tab>
<Telroth|School> i can see this particular instance
<timi> is that for konsole?
<Telroth|School> but overall it's not effective
<Telroth|School> timi, yes
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: are you a KDE developer by any chance?
<Telroth|School> but <TAB> is the tab key
<AWOSDev> Not even close.
<DaveQB> what they said ^ :)
<DaveQB> timi
<timi> syntax erra is wht it said
<Telroth|School> Darkkish, gaim looks like crap, because it's gtk
<NthDegree> GNOME Developer telling the truth? XD
<Telroth|School> it does have a few extra features
<AWOSDev> I have made, uh, one Linux app, and it segfaulted.
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, LOL!
<NthDegree> dd
<NthDegree> ?
<Search4Lancer> Telroth|School, why not? I've had myself on my contact list for years.... it's just convenient. Anyway, I just went to AIM.com, and apparently they have a version for Linux? anyone try that before, know how it is?
<NthDegree> because dd segfaults after it does it's job it's funny :)
<timi>  hpoj<Tab>
<timi> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Telroth|School> Search4Lancer, i haven't tried it, but i hate individual clients
<DaveQB> timi  you hit the TAB key ?
<DaveQB> timi  not enter
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, it was a program to read IDE information from the hard drive.  I still don't know why I can't inb.
<NthDegree> Search4Lancer: unless you are crazy and want to make linux insecure
<Telroth|School> Search4Lancer, i'd end up with about 6 im clients, each loaded with adware which bogs down my system and eats my memory
<NthDegree> Search4Lancer: AIM/MSN/Yahoo all contain adware
<timi> Dave a whole bunch of stuff came up
<DaveQB> anyone used the Yahoo client ?
<DaveQB> timi  anything like what your after ?
<Darkkish> lol i can't install the yahoo client on my windows computer
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> OS
<Darkkish> it looks like it works
<Darkkish> but the moment you right click it shuts off with no warning
<Darkkish> only does it on this comp
<Darkkish> not on others
<timi> no
<DaveQB> yahoo alient on Linux i mean
<timi> i wonder why adpet just doesnt bput things in menu
<AWOSDev> timi, Have you tried 'whereis hpoj-xojpanel'?
<DaveQB> timi dpkg -L <packagename>
<timi> no letme try athat
<AWOSDev> Fatal error reading sector 810.
<DaveQB> timi  that will list all its files, look for files in a bin file or sbin even
<timi> it listed no files
<timi> i just got hpoj-xojpanel:
<DaveQB> timi wrong package name then
<AWOSDev> timi, actually, try sudo dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<DaveQB> AWOSDev  i was working up to that ;)
<AWOSDev> Yeah but you didn't 'sudo'
<DaveQB> I think timi  will have trouble with the packagename
<DaveQB> oh yeah
<AWOSDev> No, the package name really is 'hpoj-xojpanel'
<DaveQB> i use root, i forgot to add that
<DaveQB> oh ok
<AWOSDev> I just apt-cached search'ed for it
<AWOSDev> timi: sudo dpkg -L hpoj-xojpanel | grep bin
<DaveQB> oh okee, i was loggin into to home to try myself actually
<AWOSDev> Retrying from Sector 832.
<AWOSDev> You know, I think this disc is dunzo.
<timi> ok its in usr/bin/xojpanel
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, how big is it?
<timi> i can just put that into run no?
<DaveQB> timi  so run xojpanel
<AWOSDev> Uh, ~623MB?
<Telroth|School> timi, type "xojpanel"
<DaveQB> or even smply xojp<TAB>
<DaveQB> that should complete it for you
<AWOSDev> No no no no more tabs!
<DaveQB> lol
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, bah, that's not worth the effort :P
<Telroth|School> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB>
<DaveQB> I tab everything
<Telroth|School> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB> <TAB>
<Telroth|School> :P
* Telroth|School <3 tab
<AWOSDev> I type everything by hand
<AWOSDev> even IRC nicks
<Telroth|School> ctrl+tab, alt+tab...
<timi> meh i ran it but nothing happened
<Telroth|School> see
<AWOSDev> Now I *DO* use Alt+Tab
<DaveQB> i am a bad speller :)
<Telroth|School> it's people like appolusionist that make me tab
<Telroth|School> or BluDog_Anchorite
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> ROFl
<timi> ran it in console i got all this failed to open device junk
<Telroth|School> or MaterMaravillae
<Telroth|School> noaXess_kubuntu even
<AWOSDev> timi, it's still loading, wait a minute
<Telroth|School> timi, use sudo
<AWOSDev> Ignoring read error in sector 833.
<BluDog_Anchorite> uh, did someone need something ?
<Telroth|School> oh
<Telroth|School> sorry BluDog_Anchorite
<DaveQB> well my lunch break is up.....
<AWOSDev> :P
<DaveQB> lol  I was waiting for a bunch of people to wake up
<timi> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<AWOSDev> timi, that's normal
<AWOSDev> that happens on my computer *all* the time
<DaveQB> i get that error all the time, i have no idea
<Erich-K> Hello
<AWOSDev> I'm thinking it's almost *supposed* to do that
<DaveQB> lol
<Telroth|School> BluDog_Anchorite, AWOSDev was saying he types iRC nicks in by hand, i was using you as a reason i use tab completion ;)
<timi> true but norammly something opens
<DaveQB> and if it doesnt AWOSDev  ? you'd be  woried ?
<timi> ailed to open device
<timi> Failed to open device ""!
<AWOSDev> Yeah, I'd probably reconfigure X :P
<abattoir> timi, DaveQB, AWOSDev: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=94a045f7057cbba9b48514dbf396d626&topic=581;prev_next=next
<Erich-K> When there is a txt file on my desktop, the icon for it is a preview of the text, even if i set an icon, it shows the example. Any way to turn that off?
<AWOSDev> Are you calling us dummies?
<AWOSDev> :)
<abattoir> heh
<AWOSDev> Oh, Telroth|School, you were asking how big my disc is.  It's ~620MB
<DaveQB> Erich-K Konqueror has a umm animate button that you can try, might effect the desktop
<Telroth|School> Erich-K, give me a moment
<timi> abbatoir will that make a difference to whether or not the program runs
<Telroth|School> Erich-K, i know you can disable it for all of a specific file type
<Telroth|School> is it just one file or all of a filetype ?
<Erich-K> all txt files
<Telroth|School> Erich-K,
<abattoir> timi: nope.. it has no effect at all, just an unnecessary output which misleads people
<Telroth|School> Erich-K, kcontrol -> desktop -> behavior -> file icons tab -> uncheck "Text Files" -> apply -> close kcontrol
<AWOSDev> Telroth|School, why did you want to know how big my disc is?
<AWOSDev> Telroth|School does it really make that much of a difference?
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, i wanted to know if it was worth saving if it had a bad sector
<Telroth|School> :P
<Erich-K> Telroth|School: Ahh, that's it. Thanks alot :)
<timi> abbatoir ic so it would help explain why my program isnt opening then would it
<AWOSDev> Error @ sector 833
<Telroth|School> yw Erich-K
<AWOSDev> Telroth|School, it's a commercial disc and I don't want to pay another $30-$50 for a new one.
<Telroth|School> timi, it wouldn't
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, oh
<abattoir> timi: no as i said it has nothing to do with your program not opening
<abattoir> timi: which program?
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis!  The dd master!
<Telroth|School> AWOSDev, i thought you were talking about a harddrive
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<timi> hpoj-xojpanel
<Telroth|School> gnight all
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, I have a bad CD and was wondering if dd can recover it.
<abattoir> timi: what command did you use to open it? are there any other messages output?
<AWOSDev> K3b reports 'unrecoverable' errors for sectors 810,833,858, and it keeps counting
<AWOSDev> it's a commercial CD (for SimCity 4 Deluxe)
<AWOSDev> So rather than paying $50 for a new one, is there *any* way to recover the data?
<timi> abbattoir: i used xojpanel
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  you mean scratches on it?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: you might be able to get some files off it but parts of it will be lost forever.
<Dr_Willis> $50?    you got ripped off.
<AWOSDev> Yes, lots of scratches from what I believe is my Laptop's CD drive
<timi> and besides the to error is says failed to opend device twice
<Dr_Willis> gee.. how about getting a torrent of it :P and finding a no-cd crack
<timi> the second time i think its failed to open device!!
<LeeJunFan> I read on /. that using hair gel to "polish" the scratches might work.
<AWOSDev> No, I said it would be $50 *NOW*
<Tonren> Guys, every time I install kubuntu-desktop it clobbers GNOME.  I can't login anymore and I have to drop into TTY1 to uninstall kubuntu-desktop to be able to login again
<Dr_Willis> and an even bigger rip off. :P
<AWOSDev> It was $35 on sale when I got it for Xmas...
<abattoir> even Brasso works :)
<Telroth|Sleep> Tonren, try sudo apt-get install gnome kubuntu-desktop
<jpiccolo> i run kubuntu and its fine
<jpiccolo> though i dont have gnome installed
<AWOSDev> Hair gel?!
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: yeah.
<Tonren> Telroth|Sleep: I don't get it... don't I already have GNOME, or is it a metapackage?
<AWOSDev> Well I guess the disc is already dead, it won't hurt it
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: it's clear and has the right viscosity to stay where you put it.
<intelikey> Tonren try not installing kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop.   try kde insted
<Telroth|Sleep> Tonren, that tells apt-get to resolve packages so both can be installed at once
<AWOSDev> Am I IIRCing that if you like, move or tilt a laptop while it's reading the disc it could scratch it?
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  or better.. go buy one of those cd polisher machines.
<AWOSDev> Oops, error at 861.
<Darkkish> that was odd
<Darkkish> anyways as i was saying
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  shouldent.. the laptop drive has little 'detents' that hold the cd in
<Telroth|Sleep> AWOSDev, what disk is it?
<Darkkish> my dads friend jsut called
<AWOSDev> SimCity 4 Deluxe
<Darkkish> and apernently got a shitload of spyware on his windows system
<Darkkish> i mean TONS
<LeeJunFan> hair-gel for scratched CD's/DVD's:       http://www.om3ga.co.uk/2006/07/27/scratched-cds-no-problem/
<timi> does anybody in here use and hp printer/scanner and want to tell me how they got  it or any of the hp tools from adept to open/work
<Telroth|Sleep> AWOSDev, as long as you legitmately bought the CD, i'll suggest bittorrent
<AWOSDev> I use an HP printer but not scanner
<Dr_Willis> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3436100/Simcity_4_Deluxe
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Telroth|Sleep> :)
<actinic> sudo nvidia-xconfig or sudo nvidia-glx-config enable <--- which one to enable nvidia driver?
<AWOSDev> I'd kind of like to stear clear of the, um, undesireables
<Dr_Willis> and i always reccomend the no-cd cracks
<Telroth|Sleep> either, though i've tested first
<Telroth|Sleep> AWOSDev, you own a copy, i don't really count it as undesireable ;)
<Tonren> intelikey: So instead of aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, just aptitude install kde?
<intelikey> timi hps 750 here.   had to run kde as root to set it up tho.
<Telroth|Sleep> Tonren, yes
<intelikey> Tonren yes
<Tonren> Also, does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu bootup/shutdown artwork back after installing/uninstalling kubuntu-desktop?
<timi> err i c
<timi> intelikey do you use hplip or anything hpoj
<timi> any kind of gui for the printer scanner
<intelikey> hpoj  yes
<Dr_Willis> dare i point out that amazon.com has simcity4 deluze for  $20
<timi> intelikey how do you open hpoj
<timi> because for some reason i cant open hpoj i have it downloaded and everything it jsut does seem to open/work
<intelikey> system > printing > hps-750
<AWOSDev> That's funny
<earthsound> what's the command to run to refresh the k menu after installing a package?
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan, that link is very funny
<AWOSDev> "I rubbed it in, and it sort of worked. The XBox loaded the CD, and played it, but it was really crackly and noisy. So it kind of worked, but Caleb sounded pissed off and sort of like a monster."
<timi> intelikey: system settings?
<intelikey> no system   menu
<AWOSDev> earthsound, there is no command to refresh like Windows.  It automatically refreshes.  If it isn't in there, you need to add it yourself.
<timi> intelikey its not in the system menu
<earthsound> AWOSDev: no, I'm sure there is a command to do it, I just forgot what it was :|
<LeeJunFan> earthsound: actually there is - kbuildsycoca
<timi> could that be my problem
<intelikey> i'd have to go to the shop to look at that, timi but i'm pretty sure that's where it is on that box.
<earthsound> LeeJunFan: thanks. you'd think that after using it so much that I'd know it by now
<intelikey> timi could be.
<omar> How everybody
<omar> hello
<omar> guys can I ask you a quest?
<AWOSDev> Yeah, go ahead.
<intelikey> timi  sudo update-menu*   and see if you can find it.
<omar> look, I have a P4 128 RAM, and my openoffice is too slow
<omar> really
<Kiongku_> hey anyone knows how to play .dat video files?
<AWOSDev> Omar, can I ask you a Q?
<omar> just use open with
<omar> in the menu
<omar> yes sure
<AWOSDev> Omar, what is a P4 doing with only 128MB RAM?
<omar> pentum
<omar> pentium IV
<Kiongku_> hmm
<AWOSDev> Go upgrade immediately!  A P4 should have bare minimum 512MB.
<intelikey> AWOSDev why not ?
<timi> !scanners
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scanners - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> Yes Omar I know what a P4 is
<LeeJunFan> omar: 128M of ram is pretty light to use with KDE and openoffice together.
<timi> !scanner
<jmichaelx> earlier on some P4 boxes came with only 128MB
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<omar> look , Microsoft office, was pretty fast, I love Linux but my open office is very very slow
<intelikey> AWOSDev "A P4 should have bare minimum 512MB."   i call bs.
<AWOSDev> I've never seen a *genuine* P4 with only 128MB.  Sure a Celeron maybe but not a genuine P4.
<Dr_Willis> You are the first person that ive seen say "microsoft office, and fast" together. :P
<LeeJunFan> omar: sad to say openoffice is slower, that's all there is to it, and it's going to be slower than office, espcially at startup time.
<omar> he he
<omar> I mean faster than openoffice now, pls what to do
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use abiword for 99% of my wordprocessing needs
<actinic> sudo nvidia-xconfig or sudo nvidia-glx-config enable <--- which one to enable nvidia driver?
<AWOSDev> You're wasting the investment in a P4 by only having 128MB, intelikey
<earthsound> if you have little RAM, look at other tools besides oo
<AWOSDev> Just go grab a Celeron or P2 even
<Dr_Willis> there was that  precache or somthing  people were messing with  a year or 2 ago.. :P
<omar> look that's why I started talking about my PC, I think that's the problem
<jmichaelx> i was probably wrong about that... a lot of P4s shipped with 256MB, not 128
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: yeah, but you have to have enough ram to precache it :)
<AWOSDev> To be fully honest I use VI for 99% of my word processing needs :)
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  this did somthing with the libs.. not the ram
<Kiongku_> just add ram ...
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  i forget what it was called..  but it was supposed to help.
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: ah, you mean prelinking
<omar> look i wanna know if I can do somthing
<Dr_Willis> thats it. :P
<earthsound> omar: have you tried KWord?
<Dr_Willis> and i alwo heard it can break things. :P
<omar> to make my oppenoffice faster
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: yeah, I prelinked a bunch of stuff just today.
<AWOSDev> Omar, the only thing you can do is buy more RMA.
<AWOSDev> *RAM
<earthsound> omar: oo is a memory hog; 128MB is not enough to please it
<jmichaelx> staples here in town had 256MB SDRAM sticks on sale recently for $29 (after $10 mail-in)
<omar> ok , thank you very much
<AWOSDev> Oooooooohhh was that PC133?
<jmichaelx> 100/133
<jmichaelx> yup
<omar> I heard about a memory trick for it
<AWOSDev> Staples FTW!
<earthsound> omar: which components of Open Office do you use most?
<omar> BUt I am in Peru, you know shipping is gonna be like 30 bucks more
<omar> calc
<AWOSDev> I have ~4 computers that need 100 or 133 memory.  I need all in all about 2-3GB for all of them together.
<Erich-K> How can i change the shortcut text color?
<jpiccolo> anyone here running Cedega?
<intelikey> AWOSDev i know oo is a ram hog  but really,  a p4 or k8 or what ever can use 128m better than a p-duce   what's your deal with ram anyway.  i run kde on ubuntu  in a box with a p1 100mhz and 64m ram with no swap.     give me a break!  blah should have minimun of....    sheeze
<Dr_Willis> jpiccolo,  i do at times.
<jmichaelx> AWOSDev: if you have a staples near you, you should ask them. they had 128MB sticks for $19 (after rebate)
<jpiccolo> Dr_Willis, what kernel are you running, and video card?
<omar> Calc and presentation, earthsound
<Dr_Willis> jpiccolo,  the one thats with ubuntu dapper.. and a nvidia 6800
<jmichaelx> i do tend to agree with intelikey
<jpiccolo> Dr_Willis, 2.6.15-26-386 ?
<earthsound> omar: have you tried Kspread and KPresenter?
<Dr_Willis> Linux amd64 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC
<omar> no yet, I am gonna try,
<omar> thenk you, I will let you know
<omar> are they here in the List of kubuntu
<AWOSDev> A P1/100 with 64M of RAM?  I have that exact machine, I can get Kubuntu on it?!
<Erich-K> How can i change the shortcut text color?
<jpiccolo> ok kinda the same, i have an nvidia card too, glxgears shows lots of frames, but Cedega OpenGL test fails
<AWOSDev> Cool I'll have to try that sometime.
<earthsound> part of KOffice...which has a much smaller memory footprint than open office
<Dr_Willis> jpiccolo,  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<intelikey> AWOSDev no not kubuntu  but ubuntu server and add kde
<timi> if something is a qt program
<jpiccolo> yeah
<jmichaelx> AWOSDev: something like slax popcorn would run on it
<timi> then do i need qt designeer installed as well?
<abattoir> timi: no
<abattoir> timi: its a tool for developers
<abattoir> timi: you dont need it unless you plan to write qt stuff...
<timi> ok wht do i need to make a qt program run?
<Dr_Willis> slax is handy
<abattoir> timi: you already have all the stuff
<abattoir> timi: kde is a qt-based distro...
<jpiccolo> GL_RENDERER   = GeForce 7900 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<intelikey> jmichaelx i haven't found a distro yet i could not run on that p1  but you do have to trim some of the fat off of most of them
<timi> ok
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i am with you on that.... and i have a real affinity for those old boxes, too :-D
<intelikey> :)
<pibarnas> Could anyone install kubuntu on a amd64, samsung sata hdd?
<jpiccolo> NVIDIA 87.62 - is that the latest?
<Dr_Willis> pibarnas,  you should be able to.. the sata chipset on the mb may be an issue if having problems
<pibarnas> I think it's my case...
<jmichaelx> i am using damn small linux-not right now... the latest RC, and i really like it. will be nice for older machines, especially a few more apps are added to the dsl-n repo
<intelikey> jmichaelx yeah dsl is a good starter pack  i generally end up turning it into debian tho
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> i love loading into ram. so awesome
<intelikey> dsl on a mini-cdrom in the shirt pocket   :)
<jmichaelx> definitely
<intelikey> never without linux
<jmichaelx> i like DSL on usb sticks , too... although i usually use DSL on machines that do not have USB, so i stcik with the mini cd
<intelikey> perms got changed on my base dirs...   if that rascal has been here again and didn't leave me a notice....    dad blamed hackers...
<intelikey> hmmm looks like it.   changed my timezone too
<timi> intelikey under add remove program the printer option was ther and said it was installed but its not on the menu
* intelikey now wonders if he's running a root kit....
<timi> how do i get it on the menu
<intelikey> timi i don't know i never had that issue.   maybe some one else could help you there.
<Creedence> hey everyone
<NthDegree> Creedence: :)
<Creedence> sup?
<NthDegree> nm, just trying to get encryption sorted out
<Creedence> ahh
<NthDegree> it's really annoying when you have to sort out two distro releases
<Creedence> I gotta say. I am just coming over for a visit. I am new to Kubuntu. This has to be my 10th install over the past year but it's looking like I finally got it sorted out :)
<Creedence> I like to come here and talk it up. I think I am converted :)
<NthDegree> lol repeat after me "MS == Sinning" xD
<AWOSDev> Well the hair gel, uh, it made error come later...
<Creedence> Nth, hahaha
<AWOSDev> But still very much error.
<AWOSDev> I think I will download it after all.
<Creedence> I work all day with XP and it's getting me more and more disinterested
<Creedence> my geek-o-meter was running way down :P
<NthDegree> i got fed up with phoning india every few weeks to get activation codes
<AWOSDev> I got fed up with phoning India period.
<AWOSDev> :)
<Creedence> I don't even have to bother with that. I have MSDN... but I am fed up. I also like the idea of GPL and the ethics of the Open Source community
<AWOSDev> I had MSDN
<Creedence> AWOSDev..., don't buy a dell then ...
<AWOSDev> but didn't want to pay almost $10K to renew it :O
<Creedence> I am lucky?
<Creedence> I don't pay, the company does
<AWOSDev> Yeah, it's nearly $10K now
<AWOSDev> I got a one year off of eBay for $13.00 though :)
<Creedence> wow that's a lot
<NthDegree> Creedence: GPL software is good for the programmer and good for the community :-)
<AWOSDev> Okay guys, can you help me with a KDE-related problem?
<NthDegree> sure
<Creedence> teehee
<intelikey> "good for the programmer"  how ?   it doesn't pay
<Creedence> I can try :)
<AWOSDev> I'm trying to download the thingy for the disc that's scratched
<AWOSDev> it's a torrent
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: KTorrent
<AWOSDev> But when it tries to open the file it comes up KTorrent caught SIGABRT (signal 6)
<Creedence> can't miss with Ktorrnet, that was stupid easy
<NthDegree> uh that's b0rked
<omar> have somebody knows the line to download and install unrar
<Creedence> sorry
<abattoir> !info unrar
<Creedence> I meant to set up, that could have been read wrong :P
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<AWOSDev> omar, sudo apt-get install unrar
<NthDegree> omar, sudo apt-get install unrar
<abattoir> omar: its in multiverse, so you need to enable that first
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<omar> unable?
<AWOSDev> Mmm
<abattoir> omar: ^^^if you havent enabled it already
<AWOSDev> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> omar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu specifically
* Hawkwind Enables the world
<AWOSDev> Creedence, can you help me with the crashing part?
<Creedence> I beleive you can also use automatix to install archivers no?
<Hawkwind> Ickkkkkk @ automatrix
<AWOSDev> Or can you recommend another torrent thingy?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: maybe its time to change ubotu's response to !repos/multiverse etc. ?
* AWOSDev has never used torrent before and doesn't even know what that is
<abattoir> Hawkwind: and point it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> Hawkwind not me.  give me the universe... but not the world.
<Creedence> AWOSDev, you can try Azureus... java based so you need java jre but it works nice too
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Paste me exactly what you want for the fact in the other channel and I'll change it
<IceKnight> Does anyone know how to make Konversation not launch at login?
<AWOSDev> E: Couldn't find package jre
<AWOSDev> E: Couldn't find package java
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<intelikey> IceKnight services
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: ^^^^^^^^
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: not on apt-get
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: GO ON SUN WEBSITE
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: java.com
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Or follow the info the bot gave you
<Hawkwind> Much easier than going to suns site
<AWOSDev> I CTRL+Cd apt-get why?
<NthDegree> Hawkwind: uh that's not up to date with sun's site
<Healot> if you already downloaded the jdk/jre from Sun's website
<intelikey> IceKnight open kconfig  services
<AWOSDev> what's wrong with apt-get?
* AWOSDev loves apt-get
<AWOSDev> Blehh
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: the apt version is older than getting it off the sun site :)
<Healot> it's better to just convert the binary installer in a debian/ubuntu package using make-jpkg (java-package)
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: If you follow that info the bot gives it works perfectly
<AWOSDev> going on Ubuntu's Web site leaves a bad taste in my mouth
<AWOSDev> it takes fo
<AWOSDev> r
<AWOSDev> ever
<AWOSDev> to
<AWOSDev> load
<NthDegree> Hawkwind: yes on i386 maybe
<AWOSDev> I have i386!
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: He's on i386
<Hawkwind> Hence why he should use it
<NthDegree> Hawkwind: and he'd be using old stuff
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: Ummm no
<NthDegree> uh yeah
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: java is in the repos
<intelikey> oh that
<NthDegree> i know it is
<AWOSDev> So can I get it from apt-get or not?!
<NthDegree> but it's older than the one on  the website
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Yes
<NthDegree> otherwise there'd be good x86_64 support in the repos too
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: So, it's best to stick with the versions that are in the repos for your version of the OS
<NthDegree> which there isn't
<NthDegree> Hawkwind: don't be stupid, Sun Java can't be patched by the distro vendor
<NthDegree> Hawkwind: so therefore only way to be secure is the latest version off their site
<intelikey> can't be running old stuff, mussnt mussnt.   if it's older than two days you have to update. and don't argue about it.   that's the rules.
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: Having the latest isn't always the best FYI
<NthDegree> in the FOSS world that is true
<intelikey> that's the rules....
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: Majority of everyone here is using the version packaged by Ubuntu, nothing wrong with it at all
<Creedence> hey... how do u get a channel list in Konversation
<AWOSDev> FOSS?
<NthDegree>  /channellist
<NthDegree> Free Open Source Software
<intelikey> /list    but don't....
<IceKnight> intelikey: where is kconfig? Am I looking for an application or a text file?
<AWOSDev> Nah, every now and again I use Red Hat 5 and fvwm95 on an old Pentium II every now and again, I like old stuff
<intelikey> app
<Hawkwind> Creedence: Or you can search for a specific channel by doing: /msg chanserv list *search-term*
<AWOSDev> Netscape 3.04 and everything :)
<Jobberwacky> isn't old stuff insecure?
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: Not always, no
<AWOSDev> Now where do I get azureur or whatever?
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: If it was, then the entire would be insecure since every package isn't updated everyday
<intelikey> IceKnight maybe it's called settings  or something in the menu  but kcontrol    is the name of the executable  you can alt+f2 kcontrol
<intelikey> IceKnight id  i say kconfig   sorry my bad.
<AWOSDev> Creedence, where do you get Azureus?
<Creedence> i beleive i got it with apt-get
<IceKnight> intelikey thanks, I think I found it
<Creedence> I had to add some repositories to the sources.list
<omar> thank you so much for the UNRAR installer
<AWOSDev> I have all of the repos from easysource in there
<omar> I really appreciate it
<AWOSDev> yw omar
<Creedence> so then sudo apt-get install azureus
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<_ian> how do i make linux visible to my windows compter?
<poningru> _ian: what do you mean visible?
<Dr_Willis> _ian,  install/confgure samba
<intelikey> samba
<Creedence> _ian, in what way?
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Creedence> shareS?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_ian> i can see my windows pc but my windows pc cant see this linux
<intelikey> samba
<Dr_Willis> alwo be sure to add a samba password for the linux users with 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME'
* Creedence is getting sleepy....
<royal> ok how do I install Wine without internet connection?
<Creedence> I think I am off to hit the hay.
<Creedence> have a good night everyone
<AWOSDev> Ah, Samba.  I'm running this computer right here as an NT4 Domain Controller.  No more outrageous MS license fees!  Yay FOSS!
<AWOSDev> G'night Creedence.
<Creedence> night
<_ian> it says i need root access...... i cant edit anything
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AWOSDev> _ian, sudo
<arunkale> hello people
<roma> hi all
<AWOSDev> sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf or whatever
<intelikey> nano
<jpiccolo> i cant get k3b to write to a dvd-rw
<AWOSDev> This happened once before, so do be offended.  jpiccolo, are you using a DVD writer?
<AWOSDev> and don't forget about
<jpiccolo> haha yeah not that dumb
<AWOSDev> !dvd+rw-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd+rw-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> hmm....I thought that's what it was called
<arunkale> hi roma
<intelikey> !info dvd+rw-tools
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<jpiccolo> in the repos
<intelikey> the bot is filtering '+'
<AWOSDev> ahhhhh that was SuSE
<AWOSDev> sorry
<earthsound> !info "dvd+rw-tools"
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<trappist> I accidentally removed all my fonts in kcontrol.  all of em.  all new apps show up with squares instead of letters.  is it possible to restore them?
<jpiccolo> i have that package installed
<intelikey> !info dvd\+rw-tools
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  as a user you removed them?
<AWOSDev> No, no it is dvd+rw-tools
<trappist> Dr_Willis: alas, no
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  ICK!
<trappist> Dr_Willis: that's what I *thought* I was doing
<arunkale> how do i set firefox to be my default browser? i went to edit > preferences, and asked it to check if it was my default browser, and nothing happens
<AWOSDev> !info dvd++rw-tools
<intelikey> AWOSDev i know that.  the bot is filtering out the +
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<jpiccolo> dvd+rw-tools makes it possible to burn DVD images
<jpiccolo> installed
<AWOSDev> Grr
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  heh - use the console and fire up appitude and perhasp reinstall teh packages
<jpiccolo> i am trying to burn a iso to a dvdrw could that be a problem
<trappist> Dr_Willis: the files are still there, but they're not in fonts:/, whatever that is
<Dr_Willis> but heck - those fonts could of come from several dozen different packages.
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  Hmm.. try  making a new user.. see if it works for them?
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  thers the deforma commands that rescan the fonts dirs
<halfbloodprince> man, i've forgotten my irc password
<Dr_Willis> I saw it mentioned in the ubuntu hacks book. :P never used it however.
<trappist> Dr_Willis: I'm confident it won't.  I removed the system fonts, not the user fonts
<Dr_Willis> let me check that book.. it had a command to force deforma to rescan the fonts
<trappist> Dr_Willis: that would be pretty awesome.
<intelikey> hehhe #perl   lol
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure defoma
<Dr_Willis> sudo defoma-reconfigure
<intelikey> update-fonts-*
<trappist> Dr_Willis: oh crap.  it seems the files themselves have gone awol.  but, I'll try that anyway, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> 'if your system has enede up in an unclean state  try.. ' the 2nd command i showed. :P
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  ICK :P lol
<AWOSDev> um, jpiccolo, can you use cdrecord?
<trappist> Dr_Willis: I'll try apt-get install --reinstall on some font packs
<AWOSDev> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 547 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<earthsound> jpiccolo: have you ever tried graveman?
<earthsound> !graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-4-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 690 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<jpiccolo> no i havent
<jpiccolo> is there a problem burning a iso to a dvdrw
<AWOSDev> jpiccolo, not with cdrecord
<trappist> Dr_Willis: found the easy way to get most of them: trappist@grasshopper:/usr/share/fonts/truetype$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-*
<AWOSDev> jpiccolo at least not with me
<trappist> Dr_Willis: where I'm in a dir full of ttf-* dirs that match package names, so the shell will expand ttf-* to what's in the dir (packages I have installed)
<earthsound> jpiccolo: are you getting any errors?
<Dr_Willis> heh
<jpiccolo> ok i will try that out once i get this burned
<earthsound> or just a silent fail?
<jpiccolo> i was getting a io error
<jpiccolo> but its working with a reg dvd
<intelikey> !info '"dvd\\\+rw-tools"'
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<jpiccolo> i have that installed
<intelikey> S:
<AWOSDev> maybe the bot just needs a little
<AWOSDev> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jpiccolo> ha
<AWOSDev> !info dvd%2Brw-tools
<ubotu> Package dvd2brw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<jpiccolo> my buffer is having a hard time keeping up
<intelikey> or a botsmack maybe
* intelikey roughs up ubotu a bit.
<AWOSDev> !info dvd%+rw-tools
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<jpiccolo> there is no such thing as defrag in linux right?
<AWOSDev> IIRC You can't frag in Linux, so no
<Hawkwind> !find tools
<ubotu> Found: autotools-dev, bzrtools, cdrtools-doc, console-data, console-tools (and 212 others)
<trappist> Dr_Willis: in the unlikely event that you're interested, here's how it went down.  I was installing about 3k new fonts.  then "oh, these are personal fonts, I want system fonts" so I click cancel, then admin mode, then went to delete all the fonts, and since things were moving so slowly I thought it hadn't taken my admin mode click.
<AWOSDev> !find more tools
<ubotu> Found: xmore, libcarp-assert-more-perl, liblist-moreutils-perl, xlockmore, xlockmore-gl
<jpiccolo> dvd/n+rw-tools
<Hawkwind> !find dvd-rw
<ubotu> Package/file dvd-rw does not exist in dapper
<AWOSDev> !find rw-tools
<ubotu> Found: dvd+rw-tools
<Dr_Willis> :)
<AWOSDev> Ha!
<Dr_Willis> 3000 fonts?
<Dr_Willis> of which 2950 you will never ever use
<earthsound> jpiccolo: k3b is another one you could try
<trappist> Dr_Willis: probably true.
<earthsound> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jpiccolo> i was using k3b
<jpiccolo> thats were i got the error
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: I've got a URL for 6,970 fonts :P
<earthsound> see if this page may help: http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/
<AWOSDev> I know, I know, Azureus is multiverse
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  i collected all my font collections ive managed to collect.. :P onto a single dvd..
<AWOSDev> but can you guys help me with it?
<jpiccolo> i will look for graveman when my disc is done
<wayne_> how can i make this screen see-through?
<intelikey> i think i use three fonts
<Dr_Willis> whats to help.. installit.. run it.
<AWOSDev> running
<Dr_Willis> be sure you are using the sun java.. not the gcc one.
<AWOSDev> I already apt-got it
<Hawkwind> wayne_: Depends on the app if you can or not
<AWOSDev> I got sun-java5-[bin/plugin/jre] 
<AWOSDev> DEBUG::Wed Sep 13 00:13:52 EDT 2006::org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.DebugLight::printStackTrace::38:
<AWOSDev>   java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Argument cannot be null
<Dr_Willis> do a 'java --version'
<Dr_Willis> and see what java you are using.. read at --> http://pastebin.com/782784 also for my notes
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jpiccolo> dont look at the screen, look through the screen
<AWOSDev> java version "1.4.2"
<Dr_Willis> and the NEXT line says?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<earthsound> jpiccolo: the URL I pasted has more info on DVD+RW/+R/-R|W than anyone in here.
<jpiccolo> ok thanks earthsound
<AWOSDev> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<Dr_Willis> you are NOT using the sun java
<Dr_Willis> by default
<Dr_Willis> :)
<AWOSDev> Okay how do I un-apt-get the GCC one
<Dr_Willis> and this is a common problem.. easy to fix.
<AWOSDev> what is it's package name
<Dr_Willis> that pastebin url - shows what command to use
<Dr_Willis> but its so slow.. i cant even read my own notes..
<intelikey> i think maybe i don't have any java installed.   (and don't want any)
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> That url about midway through tells how to set up the 'alternatives' to java
<jpiccolo> <- have to have java for JESS to run
<AWOSDev> pastebin.com contacted.  Waiting for reply...
<jpiccolo> A.I. programming this semester
<AWOSDev> pastebin.com contacted.  Waited for reply for the last 2 minutes but still waiting...
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  the !java url will be faster.. :P lol
<intelikey> </knods>
<Dr_Willis> pastebin.com - needs to invest some $$ in servers
<AWOSDev> They want to, didn't you see the top banner the other day
<AWOSDev> ?
* Dr_Willis goes to the live.com - new MS search site.. and searches for Linux
<Dr_Willis> I got so many ads blocked.. i cant recall seeing any banners there.
<AWOSDev> I think maybe my Internet is down
<AWOSDev> no wait, I'm on IRC...never mind :P
<AWOSDev> I can't get the bot's link to come up either
<earthsound> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<intelikey> i've talked on irc when the net was off line here....
<AWOSDev> Ah it finally came up
<intelikey> you don't get many answers tho
<intelikey> hehhe  my  update-alternatives == /bin/true
<wayne_> lmao
<AWOSDev> I got 24 lines of
<AWOSDev> update-java-alternatives: jdk alternative does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/appletviewer
<AWOSDev> s/appletviewer/the other 23 apps
<AWOSDev> but then it said using '/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/whatever' to provide 'whatever'
<AWOSDev> so I guess it worked?
<AWOSDev> Am I offline?  Did nobody get that stuff about Java?
<intelikey> in fact  update-* == /bin/true
<intelikey> yes you are.
<intelikey> oh no i am...
<AWOSDev> Ah there you are
<intelikey> :)
<AWOSDev> It's just sitting at the konsole
<AWOSDev> *console
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> Azureus won't even crash now :(
<AWOSDev> I never thought I'd say this, but WHY won't this thing crash?
<intelikey> is azureus supposed to crach ?
<AWOSDev> No, but it's better than freezing
<SOLITA> CLIC AQUI ---> http://l1.lifogame.com/i/perfil.php?p=Solixa
<SOLITA> CLIC AQUI ---> http://l1.lifogame.com/i/perfil.php?p=Solixa
<SOLITA> CLIC AQUI ---> http://l1.lifogame.com/i/perfil.php?p=Solixa
<AWOSDev> At least crashing I know what the problem is
<intelikey> start rm'ing /lib/*  things will crash quick.
<AWOSDev> Nah, if I wanted to do that I'd just rm -rf /
<AWOSDev> :)
<Art_> How do i give admin permission to use th ex-server?
<AWOSDev> Okay better question
<Art_> the x-server
<AWOSDev> Why *IS* this thing freezing?
<jpiccolo> what does sudo rm -rf / do?
<intelikey> yeah and as soon as it did /lib it would crash with out rming any more.
<AWOSDev> jpiccolo, if you're from Windows, format c:
<jpiccolo> haha i know
<intelikey> jpiccolo it remove most files on the root system
<intelikey> but not near all
<AWOSDev> Hey it finally loaded!
<jpiccolo> but make it pretty much unuseable
<intelikey> yeah definitly un-useable
<jpiccolo> grr cedega is pissing me off
<AWOSDev> It says 'how proficient are you?  Select Beginner if you've never torrented before.  Select Advanced if you know what MTU and no-blocking I/O is'.  Well I know what MTU/NBIO is but I have no clue what torrent is.
<AWOSDev> So am I a beginner or advanced?
<skryking> AWOSDev, any error messages on the console, or in .xsessions-errors?
<AWOSDev> Hmm?
<AWOSDev> About what?
<AWOSDev> I got stuff about changeLocale
<AWOSDev> and X Error: Bad Device
<AWOSDev> the normal stuff
<omar> hello guys, how can I install koffice, I already got the home/omar/Desktop/koffice-1.5.91.tar.bz2
<omar> what's the line
<AWOSDev> bunzip2 koffice-1.5.91.tar.bz2
<AWOSDev> tar -xf koffice-1.5.91.tar
<AWOSDev> cd koffice-1.5.91
<AWOSDev> ./configure
<AWOSDev> make
<earthsound> omar: tar xjvf koffice-1.5.91.tar.bz2
<AWOSDev> make install
<intelikey> no  just tar xf  koffice-1.5.91.tar.bz2
<intelikey> why make it hard
<abattoir> omar: it's in the repos, i'd recommend installing from there
<abattoir> !info koffice
<ubotu> koffice: KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 76 kB
<omar> didn't get you guys
<AWOSDev> Yeah it would probably be better to just
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install koffice
<AWOSDev> Yeah, omar, just sudo apt-get install koffice
<omar> thanks
<AWOSDev> so much easier than all the crap with the tarball
<omar> appretiate it
<AWOSDev> No problem.  :)
<we6jbo> Bling Bling
<AWOSDev> Bling Bling?  What did you just get diamonds or something?
<wayne_> has anyone gotten tuxbar to work in kubuntu?
<jpiccolo> any of you guys have a bluetooth keyboard?
<wayne_> if so can you give me some pointewrs
<wayne_> pointers
<skryking> anyone use ktts with konversation?
<AWOSDev> jpiccolo, well all of my keyboards are hardwired PS/2s (well I have an XT but that's beyond the point) so know
<we6jbo> I got tuxbox racer but it crashes when I try to play it
<AWOSDev> s/know/no
<jpiccolo> !ktts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> ktty I'm assuming
<AWOSDev> !ktty
<skryking> ktts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skryking> kde text to speech deamon
<jpiccolo> i have a bt keyboard and it double letters all the time
<intelikey> skryking what about ktts ?
<intelikey> i have used it.
<AWOSDev> jpiccolo, I have a laptop keyboard and *it* double letters all the time  :)
<skryking> I have it saying the new messages, but I can't figure out how to get it to filter out the < and the > wrapped around the usernames
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I can't seem to print in Gimp.  It keeps saying, "lp: Error - no default destination".  My printer is connected, plus it is recognized (I was able to print out a picture before).  I need Gimp to resize the picture and print it out.
<jpiccolo> ouch man, yeah if i dont type for a while, it will like 8 letter stuff
<jpiccolo> sucks when i hit BackSpace
<intelikey> skryking hmmm never tried to filter out chars... idk.
<intelikey> i know what you mean but don't have any adivce.
<skryking> intelikey, thanks... its a nice way of "listening to irc channels" without having to look at them
<intelikey> indeed
<wayne_> how does gimp compair to photoshop?
<aseigo> wayne_: not as many features, completely different UI paradigm
<aseigo> wayne_: but Free software and has most of what most people need
<AWOSDev> GIMP is free and Photoshop can run you $500-$1000.
<AWOSDev> Need I say more?  :P
<wayne_> lol
<aseigo> wayne_: i find the gimp ui to be rather clumsy and the lack of certain features annoying, but it's pretty solid. perfect for doing graphics for websites ...
<wayne_> i just want to get away from windows altogether
<intelikey> if you can use an external filter  tr  would work.    | tr -d '<>@#$%^&*()/\\[{] }' | ktts      or something like that.
<jpiccolo> if you know ps already gimp is a pain in the ass
* aseigo points to kexi for an app that has a better chance of taking on photoshop
<wayne_> i know OS well
<wayne_> PS**
* intelikey bets that sounds good unfiltered... :)
<skryking> lol, it just spits out the litteral translation of that string
<AWOSDev> aposthrophe greater-than less-than at hash dollar percent
<AWOSDev> like that?
<intelikey> yeah i know.
<skryking> yup
<AWOSDev> Does it really say hash or does it say pound?
<AWOSDev> for #
<we6jbo> that's both a hash mark and a pound sign (#)
<intelikey> pound for #   or hash for #    lol
<wayne_> 
<AWOSDev> I know, I was asking what KTTS says for it :)
<skryking> festival voice says hash
<wayne_> duelboot
<skryking> atleast the mbrola female us english version
<AWOSDev> Who's winning?  :D
<we6jbo> If you dial 1-800-479-2533 and it will say dial 1 followed by the pound key for english... 2 followed by the pound for spanish etc
<AWOSDev> Well on the phone...
<AWOSDev> I mean on a car enthusiats forum I'm on one guy's name is 4k#Fe
<AWOSDev> (meaning four thousand pounds of iron)
<wayne_> does anyone here duel boot windows and ubuntu?
<we6jbo> 4k number sign fe?
<earthsound> wayne_: you may want to try gimpshop
<royal> hi I just downloaded the latest version of wine from Linuxgamers, unziped tar.bz in my home folder, and right now i'm trying to figure out how to install wine from this point?
<AWOSDev> Yeah, but Ubuntu usually wins.
<intelikey> 4k#Fe lol
<AWOSDev> (duel not dual :) )
<jpiccolo> theres probably no way to play a game with starforce 4 in linux
<earthsound> wayne_: http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<intelikey> two ton  ehh
<jpiccolo> royal
<AWOSDev> it's on http://www.crownvic.net Crown Victoria forums, if you were wondering
<earthsound> wayne_: I dual boot ubuntu and windows
<jpiccolo> i have an easier way, just did it mysefl
<royal> yes?
<royal> preferably it doesn't involve connecting the computer to the net
<ironfroggy> are there any cups semi-experts around? ive having some troubleshooting problems.
<jpiccolo> oh
<we6jbo> I have a question
<royal> cause therse only one connection in the house and the win computer is using it
<intelikey> state your question
<jpiccolo> well you can add   deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<royal> (in other words the really big gaming custom machine computer... linux is on the 9310S gateway)
<we6jbo> I have two slots in the front of my computer and I was wondering what I could put in them
<jpiccolo> to your repo and have adept install if for you
<we6jbo> I don't know what they are though
<we6jbo> card slots
<intelikey> we6jbo that's a dangerous question
<jpiccolo> thats how i did it, and got the newest version
<royal> the version that has support for direct X 9?
<we6jbo> oh can they be hacked?
<intelikey> usb stick ?
<AWOSDev> we6jbo 9 outta 10 they're for digital camera flash cards.
<we6jbo> looks like this ====== ---==---
<we6jbo> ones bigger than the other too
<intelikey> we6jbo sudo lshw | less   and see that comes up
<jpiccolo> well i dont know, i didnt get that far, the game i was trying to play has starforce4 protection and i dont think that will work regardless
<we6jbo> |_____________ --\_______/--
<jpiccolo> its 0.9.20
<ironfroggy> ANYWAY, i have a case where i can print successful test pages, but certain times i will print and the logs list the job as completing successfully and being sent to the printer without problems, but i get no printing. where can i look for more information on what is going on?
<we6jbo> says USB device error?
<royal> yeah thats what I meant
<AWOSDev> Well my download will be done in two and a half hours
<AWOSDev> anway
<AWOSDev> It's 1AM here on the East Coast so I think I'll go to bed now.
<AWOSDev> G'night all.
<jpiccolo> royal, to me thats the easiest way
<royal> btw I heard lately some suggested repos to put down, coudl someone get me a list (not kidding) to put down for whern I do hook it up?
<royal> to the net that is
<Xptical> How do I recover files from a DVD-R when it wasn't closed properly?
<jpiccolo> do you have the multiverse and suchs
<intelikey> my clock forgot that it's on gmt but im not in that tz,  without tzconfig  what is the best way to change that ?
<AWOSDev> we6jbo, good luck on trying to get those ports figured out.
<AWOSDev> I still say they're for flash memory cards...
<obf213> Anybody in here us hplip
<royal> not sure, heard somthing mentioned about it when I asked how to get Mp3 support
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jpiccolo> !dvdisaster
<ubotu> dvdisaster: data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.64.2-1 (dapper), package size 157 kB, installed size 520 kB
<jpiccolo> there Xptical
<jpiccolo> best i can think of
<royal> I think I will try that
<royal> tommorow that is
<Xptical> thanks
<royal> so to get wine for my install I should add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<jpiccolo> worth a shot
<royal> just to reveiw
<jpiccolo> royal, go here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jpiccolo> explains it all
<obf213> the last 9 or so packages ive tried to install have had a break
<obf213> whats the problem
<jpiccolo> very easy
<ironfroggy> how can i find what package installed a given file?
<royal> ok
<obf213> !HP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpiccolo> ironfroggy, go to the details button
<jpiccolo> then installed files
<ironfroggy> no details button. im ssh'ed into a remote box.
<jpiccolo> oh, no idea then
<ironfroggy> and i dont know what the package is, so how could i get to that button in the first place?
<jpiccolo> you dont know what package you installed
<Jucato> ironfroggy: try typing "apt:/" in Konqueror
<ironfroggy> Jucato: remote box
<Jucato> then use file search
<jpiccolo> he is sshed
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> oops
<Jucato> :(
<ironfroggy> jpiccolo: no. its a python module, and im trying to find the name of the package that it came from, because i need it locally.
<bnilsen> Seeking suggestions before I reinstall Dapper:  Struggling with a hardware problem I loaded Xbuntu and Kbuntu Guis.  Now how do I get rid of them?
<jpiccolo> do you know what the name of the file you need is?
<ironfroggy> yes
<jpiccolo> what is it
<pierreth> How can I install Kubuntu Polyester?
<obf213> init.d is an initialzing file or somthing
<Jucato> !kde-style-polyester
<ubotu> kde-style-polyester: The Polyester widget style for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ironfroggy> ... nevermind. went to grab the name from its __file__ attribute, to see that it was installed from an egg, not a deb.
<jpiccolo> ok
<pierreth> ubotu: I don't see it in the installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I don't see it in the installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> if anyone here has this http://hplip.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html the hp device manager gui tell me how you got it
<Jucato> pierreth: you have to enable the Universe repository
<royal> and before I go where can I get a doccumentation on how to enable MP3 support?
<Jucato> pierreth:  here's a guide for that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<obf213> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<obf213> anybody here use an hp printer/scanner ve been trying for the past 2 hrs to get the scanner to work
<pierreth> Jucato: the page is empty
<obf213> does anyone have this http://hplip.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Jucato> pierreth: wait for it to load
<jpiccolo> royal, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<pierreth> Jucato: OK
<royal> lol they're both the same url
<obf213> anyboyd know how to set up a printer!
<Jucato> royal: anyway, the RestrictedFormats page is what you needed
<obf213> using hplip or w/e ur supposed to use
<cps1966> ! kdelibs4c2a
<ubotu> kdelibs4c2a: core libraries for all KDE applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 8138 kB, installed size 24336 kB
<jpiccolo> oops, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<obf213> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<cps1966> why is md5sum mismatch
<obf213> !help help help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help help help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MistaED> obf213: afaik the option for hplip is hidden normally unless a hp printer is detected, if it didn't appear you can go to applications > accessories > alacarte menu editor and i think you can tick the display for it in there under system
<obf213> i had an hp printer hooked up and set up
<MistaED> so then you can go system > administration > hplip
<obf213> and hplip would show up
<MistaED> oh ok
<obf213> i dont have system admininstration either
<obf213> why is my menu missing so manythings
<MistaED> the scanner doesn't get detected with xsane?
<Jucato> MistaED: that menu is for GNOME
<obf213> no
<MistaED> oh crap, i'm in #kubunu hehe
<MistaED> didn't realise, sorry
<aseigo> ugh.. alacarte? nah, use kmenuedit or right click on the applications menu =)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> hi aseigo! :)
<aseigo> Jucato: yo
<obf213> i installed hplip, hpoj, hpeverything evry foo driver, everthing possible
<aseigo> obf213: and when you run hplip nothing shows up?
<obf213> i set up an hp printer/scanner/copier using the regular setup method.
<royal> so how do I get libakode2-mpeg?
<obf213> nothing happens
<obf213> hplip is not a command it says
<obf213> i can search for hplip and i find files
<obf213> somehow or another im supposed to get this
<MistaED> obf213: the scanner i think is managed by something else, i know kde has a good scanning app which detected a HP scanner on top of a printer
<obf213> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Jucato> royal: you have to enable the universe repository to get libakode2-mpeg
<aseigo> kooka?
<MistaED> yes kooka
<obf213> kooka doesent detect anything
<aseigo> royal: you need to install libakode2-mpeg
<obf213> hplip thing is supposed to do all that stuff for you
<MistaED> i think this was with suse10 though
<jpiccolo> yeah universe repos
<Jucato> kooka... reminds me of cookies... :)
<aseigo> royal: hint for future ... `apt-cache search libakode` would've told you that =) or typing "libakode" into the search bar in adept
<aseigo> ah, yeha. you need universe
<obf213> i also instaled hpoj
<aseigo> people run *buntu w/out universe? ;)
<Jucato> or using Kubuntu's very helpful "apt:/" kio slave :)
<jpiccolo> i dont use akode though
<obf213> and tried to run its gui which would work
<Jucato> aseigo: yep, disabled by default :D
<jpiccolo> aseigo, i guess so
<Jucato> (like many other things.. :D )
<royal> its a bit confusing for a long time windows user... oh well. I gotta get to bed... cold setting in :(
<royal> cya
<jpiccolo> later
<Jucato> royal: yeah. things might look a bit differently when you're feeling ill :(
<Jucato> better get some rest first :)
<royal> yeah
<royal> maybe I should ask again tommorow cause this isn't sinking in
<obf213> this is lame. they need to make the next version of kubuntu better so you dont have to spend over 2hrs just trying to get a scanner to work.
* Jucato remembers a lot of complaints about printers in Kubuntu when Dapper was released...
<Healot> that means your scanner is lame )
<cps1966> why am i getting md5sum mismatch for  kdelibs4c2a
<obf213> lol i cant get programs to open is the problem
<obf213> i jsut get errors and such
<Healot> cps1966: download or apt-get the package again
<obf213> i download 9million packages and thinks still dont open
<cps1966> i have many times even the dvd has bad file
* obf213 remembers how easy it was to installl things in windows
<Jucato> cps1966: it also depends from which repository you are getting it. the one from Kubuntu.org is different from the archive.ubuntu.com
* obf213 remembers wmv not looking so washed out in windows
<Jucato> heh
<Healot> obf213: really, whine somewhere else :=>
<Jucato> obf213: probably because the hardware was "made for Windows"
<cps1966> Healot:  why would install dvd have bad package
<obf213> meh.....
<Jucato> cps1966: were you able to check the md5sum of the DVD ISO before you burned it?
<obf213> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<cps1966> yes
<Healot> i don't know, prolly bad DVD-rom drive...
<jpiccolo> for me linux is a life style, i choose to use it becuse i was tired of windows, and being a comp sci major i better learn it
<Jucato> obf213: you might have better search results in http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<cps1966> Healot:  its the same problem with 6.06 and 6.06.1
<jpiccolo> is anyone playing fear combat?
<Healot> cps1966: it's your DVD-rom drive
<Jucato> cps1966: from which md5sum are you comparing kdelibs4c2a to?
<cps1966> no its not
<cps1966> does the same thing from repositories
<jpiccolo> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<cps1966> b47817f26a5273b49081f277874c9429   thats the md5sum i get
<jpiccolo> !domain name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> the past hour our so every package i download has an error break, but then it says its installeld
<obf213> so is it instaled or wht and why is this happendn to every package
<Jucato> obf213: maybe there error isn't for the package you are installing?
<obf213> im installin one package at a time
<Jucato> maybe an error left over from a previous package? *shrugs*
<pierreth> Jucato: thank you
<jpiccolo> anyone try fear combat in wine?
<obf213> what is init.d
<Coffeeman1> agh i forgot how to get my comp out of knsole mode its like ctrl shift f6 or something
<Coffeeman1> anyone know?
<obf213> if something has an init.d can it be run
<Healot> Ctrl+Alt+F7 >> for X tty
<Jucato> he's gone, though...
<obf213> wht does init.d mean
<Healot> i guess pressed Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<obf213> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<obf213> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jucato> !multiverse > Jucato
<obf213> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<obf213> !rc
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-2 (dapper), package size 73 kB, installed size 188 kB
<abattoir> !repos
<flaccid_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<flaccid_> interesting
<Jucato> obf213: you can also PM ubotu if you're not sure what you're looking for. :)
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<obf213> o yeah i guess i could pm ubuto
<draik> Anyone know how I can get a printout of the packages I have installed? Similar to this list... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23293
<Jucato> draik???
<Jucato> draik: with complete details?
<draik> yup
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> i'm clueless...
<Jucato> :(
<abattoir> draik: apt-cache show 3dchess
<Jucato> abattoir: for all installed packages....
<abattoir> Jucato: well, you can put a script in...
<draik> what script?
<draik> I want a list of everything installed
<abattoir> or rather put it in a script
<abattoir> draik: wait a sec...
<draik> ok
<abattoir> draik: you know there'll be thousands of packages right?
<draik> that's fine
<abattoir> draik: do you want to 'print' them as in a printer?
<abattoir> or do you want it just output to the screen?
<draik> I will just add    > /path/filename
<draik> screen is fine, but I also want them in a file
<alexicon> any of you lot used vmware?
<skryking> alexicon, I do
<skryking> whatcha need?
<alexicon> hrmm
<alexicon> is there a walk through bout installing windows with it
<abattoir> draik: and you want only 'installed' ones right, not everything in the repos?
<alexicon> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<draik> I was going to upload my previous install's file, but my server has issues
<draik> abattoir, that's right
<Jucato> ugh... all these questions about VMWare Server before I could register and get a serial number...
<abattoir> Jucato: why do you want the server?
<abattoir> just use the player
<pierreth> does someone was able to install Flash?
<abattoir> use qemu to create the images, and play them w/ vmware
<Jucato> abattoir: so that I could make VMWare appliances/images...
<skryking> server is free, and can create new images
<Jucato> abattoir: how about vmware tools?
<Jucato> !flash > pierreth
<abattoir> Jucato: vmware tools?
<Jucato> yes, to make them run faster
<skryking> vmware-server is now free from vmware.com
<draik> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> skryking: yeah.. but to get the serial number... I have to register... and the things I have to enter presumes that I'm working in a company or something.. :(
<draik> abattoir, anything on those installed packages?
<abattoir> draik: wait, my shell scripting skills are a bit rusty... one sec
<draik> ok
<draik> thx
<wry> hey guys.
<skryking> make up your own company
<skryking> get a hotmail account to recieve the key...
<wry> kmail's bein nasty to me!
<Jucato> skryking: what do I enter for the "Serial numbers needed (1-100)" field?
<skryking> what ever you want, I selected 1 since I only needed one copy
<Jucato> aaaah
<wry> I can't send mail, but receiving it no probs.
<Jucato> wry: using KMail?
<wry> Jucato---> I'd rather not, but it's all I gots at the mo, what would you suggest?
<Jucato> wry: do you get any error messages/pop-ups when sending mail?
<_bender_> Is the MAKE command included by default in Kubuntu...since doesn't seem to think I have it...:\
<jpiccolo> i am pretty sure make is running the make file in the dir
<wry> jucato--> yup.. (The server responded: "sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)")
<Jucato> _bender_: no. you have to install "build-essential" to get everything you need for compiling from source
<_bender_> Ahh kk
<draik> What's the diff between & and &&?
<_bender_> Off to Adept I go, weird though would have thought MAKE would be included by default
<_bender_> thx btww
<Jucato> _bender_: heh some people think so too. apparently, there's more than meets the eye about it...
<_bender_> Hmm wouldn't doubt it, planning to try out this checkinstall with it to see how that works
<Jucato> draik: not exactly sure what "&" does in BASH, but "&&" runs the command following it, only after the command preceding it has finished...
<Jucato> _bender_: you might have a better experience with checkinstall
<draik> Jucato, that's all I know as well
<jpiccolo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otGSpv_k8rY
<abattoir> draik: bleh... i'm too hungry to think... basically 'dpkg -l' gives all the installed packages... and you pass each to apt-cache show
<abattoir> draik: and then print them or pipe themmm
<draik> hmmm
<abattoir> draik: if you can wait a bit, i'll churn out a proper script that works
<_bender_> hmmm so do I need make and checkinstall or can checkinstall do everything make already does?
<abattoir> am hungry now :P
<draik> no way of doing that ot all of the installed items?
<pascalFR> draik:   & puts the preceeding command in the background
<draik> I can wait
<abattoir> draik: ok, ill get back to you when i'm done :)
<draik> pascalFR, example?
<Jucato> _bender_: no. checkinstall doesn't do make for you. it's ./configure, make, then checkinstall
<_bender_> ah kk
<pascalFR> draik:  &&           command1 && command2     command2 will be executed if command1 returns status code 0
<Jucato> draik: ah yes. for example, if you launch a GUI program from Konsole, you won't return to the prompt unless the GUI program exits. if you press Ctrl+C in Konsole (Cancel), the GUI program will also close
<Jucato> draik: so in order to prevent that, you would put & after the command, (AFAIK)
<pascalFR> draik:   type         sleep 10 && echo coucou &            :)    after entering that  you have the prompt again  but  (sleep 10 && echo coucou)  still runs in the background  and will echo coucou at the konsole in 10 seconds
<pascalFR> Jucato: yes this is one usage
<draik> won't sleep cause kubuntu to shutdown?
<pascalFR> Jucato:  to put a process in the background
<Jucato> draik: no
<draik> ok, I thought sleep caused it to shutdown
<draik> ok
<Jucato> er... that's AFAIK
<pascalFR> draik: sleep  makes a pause  n seconds
* Jucato remembers sleep in programming...
<pascalFR> draik:  in my example it is to improve the experience ;)
<draik> That it is
<pascalFR> draik: coucou will appear magically while you are at the prompt and not immediatly
<draik> right, after 10 seconds
<pascalFR> yeah
<pascalFR> there is also  ||   in shell
<draik> hmmm... but now the cursor is under the prompt,  not doing anything
<pascalFR> yes just a side effect of beeing in a caracter konsole
<Jucato> ...
<pascalFR> juste press enter
<draik> oic
<draik> very cool
<draik> thank you
<pascalFR> and you will see the backgroud process terminates
<draik> yup
<draik> [1] +  Done                    sleep 10 && echo coucou
<pascalFR> the shell signals background processes
<pascalFR> yes
<pascalFR> and 1 is the ID of the background process  for this shell
<pascalFR> you can control it from the shell
<pascalFR> with  fg and bg command  and ctrl-Z
<pascalFR> if it last enough time in the background  you can put it in the foreground with  fg %1
<pascalFR> then put it again in the back with  crtl-z which interrupt it and give you the shell prompt
<pascalFR> and bg which put it in the back again
<pascalFR> man bash  will teach you a lot :)
<draik> I can tell
<draik> Thank you for that lessoon
<draik> *lesson
<pascalFR> dont hesitate to play with it in a temporary directory
<pascalFR> but not under root ! :)
<pascalFR> i mean not beeing root user
<draik> right
<pascalFR> my pleasure
<draik> I try to avoid doing anything under root unless necessary
<pascalFR> are u student ?
<draik> Your pleasure, my treat
<draik> I am a student for Linux, teacher for winxp
<pascalFR> ho very nice
<draik> It's something
<pascalFR> so you can speak and share the 2 worlds
<draik> very true
<draik> but I'd sooner preach about linux than winxp
<pascalFR> and unite people :)  ubuntu
<jpiccolo> is there going to be a kedgy?
<draik> or win for that matter
<draik> kedgy, that's a funny name
<flaccid_> nebody use icegenerator?
<draik> almost sounds like a drunken slur
<pascalFR> kedgy ? hum i am not so fluent in english  i m french
<draik> K edgy
<pascalFR> hooooooooo :)
<draik> edgy is the next version of ubuntu
<pascalFR> yes i know :)
<draik> ok
<pascalFR> didnt think of k-edgy :)
<draik> oic
<draik> :p
<jpiccolo> i like kde better than gnome
<pascalFR> i'l debug edgy as soon as it is sufficiently stable
<draik> I'll USE edgy as soon as it's stable
<pascalFR> i like to participate in last debugging work
<pascalFR> hihi draik   same here ;)
<draik> I have enough issues with Kubuntu and the many things I'm trying to do that I don't need anything unstable
<pascalFR> draik: what kind of issues ?
<draik> OpenGL won't work
<pascalFR> did u feel bug reports ?
<draik> k9Copy won't work
<gsuveg> as qdvdauthor too
<draik> it's not so much as "won't" as it is "doesn't"
<pascalFR> did u report ?
<draik> nah
<pascalFR> humm so dont expect any fix :)
<pascalFR> appart accidentally
<jpiccolo> is glxgears opengl?
<pascalFR> i think so
<draik> it was working a few days ago, and now that I had to reinstall everything, I don't know what I'm misisng
<draik> *missing
<pascalFR> wont or dont work   in computer science  wont make us advance on problems   we need symptoms error msg etc
<draik> k9Copy will read the DVD, just not author it
<jpiccolo> fear combat almost done, time to see if it works on wine
<pascalFR> way to reproduce
<draik> when I try to ISO or burn to a DVD
<pascalFR> draik: can you as least burn any dvd on your machine   with k3b for example
<draik> Yes
<draik> I can burn
<draik> An error occured while running DVDAuthor: play_cell: Fatal: read failed for 67 sectors at 10099 WARN: Cannot detect pts for VOBU if there is no audio or video WARN: Using SCR instead. ERR: Cannot infer pts for VOBU if there is no audio or video and it is the ERR: first VOBU.
<pascalFR> i dont know k9copy  what is the advantage ?
<draik> That's the error I get when I try to author a DVD with k9copy
<draik> Copy DVDs
<draik> DVD movies
<pascalFR> seems to be a dvdauthor error
<draik> yup
<draik> but I don't know where to begin looking
<pascalFR> can you play it correctly ?
<pascalFR> the original
<pascalFR> seems to be a read error
<pascalFR> Fatal: read failed for 67 sectors
<pascalFR> might be a protected dvd or reader problem
<draik> Nope
<draik> done this DVD before
<draik> I can play it
<pascalFR> http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/04/08/how-to-back-up-your-dvds-in-ubuntu-ii/
<draik> Thank you
<pascalFR> draik: otherwise  try k3b
<draik> k3b won't do DVD movies, only DVD data
<pascalFR> i never tried  it has a copy dvd option   you think it only copies data dvd
<pascalFR> maybe for patent problems yes
<charlie5> hi ... is there any reason not to d/l shockwace plugin that konqeror asks for now and then ?
<pascalFR> draik:  dpkg -l dvdauthor ?
<charlie5> security or such, for instance
<pascalFR> charlie5: there is not shockwave for linux
<pascalFR> charlie5: shockwave is activex based
<pascalFR> so win only
<charlie5> pascalFR: thanks ... so i should ignore konqeror when it asks to d/l it ?
<pascalFR> yes charlie5   only  flash works
<draik> Version 0.6.11-3
<pascalFR> draik: well as i see on http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59028   the project is not evolving since 02/2005 ...
<_tmac_> can someone here help me out with installing nvidia drivers?
<_tmac_> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<charlie5> um, it asks for 'shockwave flash media' plugin ... is that 'flash' plugin ?
<_tmac_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<draik> well, that's the version I have
<charlie5> _tmac_: i've just done it recently, maybe i can help
<pascalFR> charlie5:  it is confusing but as long as u see shockwave u can ignore
<_tmac_> actually i've done it 3 times in the past two or three days
<_tmac_> and for some reason it doesn't want to work now
<_tmac_> when I change my "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg.conf and reload X it goes crazy
<charlie5> pascalFR: ok, great! ... thanks, this has been buggin me for a while :)
<_tmac_> and i get a Gui error starting up gdm
<charlie5> do you get the nvidia flash screen on boot ?
<_tmac_> no
<charlie5> what error does startx give ?
<_tmac_> "no monitors found"
<_tmac_> or something
<_tmac_> I don't remember exactly
<charlie5> can you paste ?
<_tmac_> no
<_tmac_> i can't select anything
<_tmac_> it's a big blue screen
<charlie5> you startx from a terminal ?
<_tmac_> no it automatically starts up
<_tmac_> it runs gdm start
<_tmac_> and crashes
<_tmac_> and brings me to terminal
<charlie5> can you got to a terminal (ctrl-alt-F1) and login and type startx ?
<_tmac_> so i have to kill process
<pascalFR> draik: the best seems to report these msg to the author of dvdauthor
<_tmac_> and then gdm start again
<_tmac_> ifi i do that it crashes though
<_tmac_> so I have to re-edit my xorg.conf and switch "nvidia" back to "nv"
<_tmac_> or it won't load
<draik> I guess
<draik> I am looking at   http://k9copy.free.fr/
<charlie5> _tmac_: what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<_tmac_> but I know for a fact last time I had it set up i was using the "nvidia" instead of NV, i remember specifially changing it
<_tmac_> i'm talking to you on KDE right now
<pascalFR> draik: project admin is http://sourceforge.net/users/trckjunky/
<_tmac_> if i push ctrl alt f1 i'm assuming I won't be here any longer to continue this conversation
<charlie5> _tmac_: have you done a system update lately ?
<_tmac_> yes
<_tmac_> I just installed a few hours ago and updated
<charlie5> ok, there was a brief prob with xorg libs that stuffed up nvidia ... but its fixed now
<_tmac_> yeah I know
<charlie5> if you have latest package should be ok
<pascalFR> draik:  yes begin with k9copy@free.fr  and see what he thinks about the pbme
<_tmac_> it was working earlier today
<_tmac_> and then I screwed something else up so i decided to reinstall ubuntu completely
<_tmac_> after I updated i ran apt-get install nvidia-glx
<_tmac_> and edited the xorg.conf to switch "nv" to "nvidia" and add enable composite extension
<plugs> hi, how do i share a folder on my network so my windows machine can access it?
<charlie5> _tmac_: does the kernel version your loading match the linux-restricted-modules version you have ?
<_tmac_> i have no idea
<|lostbyte|> Where is it that makes the interface up when a connection is established from the outside ?
<_tmac_> how would I check that
<|lostbyte|> Automatically.
* pascalFR   *** have to set me up for work ***
<pascalFR> 9am in france
<dein> plugs, ubuntu doesnt do samba shares well, theres alot of editing of files etc
<charlie5> _tmac_: when you boot from grub ... check the kernel version ... then use adept to check the version of linux-restricted-modules ... if they don't match, that might be the prob
<_tmac_> but how would that even happen?
<dein> btw, what kernel do i need to download to get dual core working?
<dein> smp?
<plugs> dein i just realized since i can view that computer, i dont need to share mine right now so i dont have to worry about it now. thanks for the heads up though when i need to, though =] 
<charlie5> if you do a system update, it may install a new kernel version (which does not match the linux-restricted-module version) and automatically update grub to use the new kernel version
<dein> np i hues
<charlie5> just guessing tho
<_tmac_> i'll brb
<dein> guess*
<plugs> lol whatever
<goamind> Hello!
<dein> guys, what kernel image would i use?
<dein> heya
<goamind> I want to install Yahoo mes in ubuntu 6.1...
<dein> the i686 one?
<goamind> and it asks for some libs that I don't have in the daper
<dein> you may have to build them from source goamind
<goamind>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<goamind>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<dein> btw, why do you want yim?
<goamind> ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<goamind>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<goamind> I kinda don't like Gaim
<dein> you might wanna try kopete
<goamind> what has it more than gaim?
<draik> FIGURED IT OUT!!!!
<dein> plus yahoo instant messenger on linux is about as featureful as gaim
<draik> pascalFR, I got it
<skryking> interoperability with kontact suit
<dein> so it's kinda useless
<goamind> hmmm
<goamind> is kopete better?
<dein> its really a matter of preference
<draik> k9Copy will NOT burn to DVD, you have to create the files and then burn them
<draik> ugh
<goamind> I dont like the fact that others can't send files through it
<dein> through gaim?
<dein> kopete has the same problem, and yahoo instant messenger does too if i remember correctly
<skryking> is there a kubuntu specific mailing list?
<Jucato> skryking: yes. kubuntu-users
<Jucato> hold on I'll get a link
<draik> Jucato
<draik> I got it
<draik> it's working
<Jucato> draik: nice! :)
<draik> k9copy has an issue with burning straight to DVD
<Jucato> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<draik> you have to save the info to your hdd and then burn it to DVD
<draik> well, time to shower (I shaved my head)
<cps1966> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<draik> TTYL Jucato
<draik> if pastelFR comes back, tell him I said Thanks
<Jucato> sure
<skryking> Jucato: thanks
<skryking> I think I finally have the filters for ktts working with konversation...
<grexk> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato is on IRC right now!
<jpiccolo> is there a command to see how much disk space i have left
<grexk> df
<skryking> use df -k or df -h to get it in a more readable format, use -l with it if you don't want to wait on remotely mounted disks
<Jucato> grexk: heh :)
<grexk> du for disk usage
<Jucato> jpiccolo: you could also right-click on an empty space in Konqueror (file browser mode) and select Properties
<grexk> Jucato: mwaaaaaaaahhh
<Jucato> lol
<grexk> Jucato: lol
<Jucato> or if you want a nice graphical representation, you could install Filelight :)
<skryking> filelight is nice
<Jucato> very nice... if only it didn't crash everytime you close it...
<grexk> qtparted as well
* Jucato wonders how filelight is related to qtparted :)
<grexk> none so far...
<Jucato> hm.. they're both GUI's? :D
<skryking> both written in c++?
<Jucato> hm.. I think it ends there... :)
<grexk> The End
<emonkey> hello
<grexk> hi
<Jucato> hi
<emonkey> I've got a huge problem that all my hotkeys doesn't work anymore
<emonkey> I've tryed to change some Design settings on kde
<emonkey> now every login starts the kde welcome assistent
<emonkey> And if I try to open the hotkey dialog in the system settings the programm crashes everey time
<emonkey> heres the traceback:
<emonkey> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/168729
<emonkey> Is there a solution for that? Does somebody knows that problem
<punkmexic> hello i have just connected via kubuntu for first time..i notice my monitor in a resolution in 800x 600 but i know i can see it in 1200 but it doesnt give me option is there a way to solve it without rebooting cuz im dialup
<Kiongku_> try alt+F2 and then run kcontrol emonkey
<emonkey> Kiongku_, Alt+F2 doesn't work too
<emonkey> but i can start it through the run command in the menue
<Kiongku_> ah sorry sorry.. but anyway run it and try
<emonkey> Kiongku_, ok it works, i can change some hotkey, but it doesn't work either
<Kiongku_> emonkey: .. hmm sorry i'm not really good in those config options :(
<Kiongku_> emonkey: may be there's another setting thats wrong..
<emonkey> no problem... suspect is too that on every login the login assisten is starting....
<Kiongku_> emonkey: does it ask u for country etc.. for starter stuff?
<emonkey> Kiongku_, yes every login
<Kiongku_> emonkey: well i had this problem too before..
<emonkey> so how u have fixed it?
<Kiongku_> emonkey: i edited the file that runs at startup
<Kiongku_> emonkey: i commented the lines that run the assistant
<emonkey> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc right?
<Kiongku_> emonkey: i dunt think so.. it was more like kderc or something
<emonkey> ok, that should fix that one problem but I think there's a relation between all this problems... I've got this till a changed some Design things... :(
<Kiongku_> emonkey: oh O_O
<Jucato>  /usr/bin/startkde I think...
<Kiongku_> emonkey: personally i wanted to customise the desktop but rather lazy for it to crash right now lol
<Kiongku_> Jucato: yo
<Jucato> hi :)
<Kiongku_> Jucato: did u ever encounter dat video files?
<skryking> well its 2:50 am, I have to get up at 6:30am ... better go to bed
<emonkey> oh here's 09:50
<emonkey> gn8 skryking
<Jucato> Kiongku_: in windows, yeas...
<Jucato> yes*
<Kiongku_> its 11:50 am here... close to lunch time
<Jucato> (almost 4pm here...)
<Kiongku_> Jucato: hwo about linux :p?
<wry> is there a kaffeine firofx plugin or does the totem xine one do the trick?
<Jucato> Kiongku_: let me check. most VCD's I think use something like AVSEQsomething.DAT?
<Kiongku_> yah.. but i have it as a stand alone file.. not in a VCD
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> and Kaffeine won't play them?
<Kiongku_> Jucato: yah... error
<Jucato> let me check...
<ninHer> Jucato have you tried vlc for playing everything ?
<Jucato> ninHer: nope. never had a need to actually...
<Jucato> Kiongku_: error here too. but playing a VCD works fine
<ninHer> my particular opinion is that vlc beats kaffeine
<ninHer> give it a try
<Kiongku_> darn..
<Jucato> probably... except that I have had no reason to actually try it.
<IRCMonkeyX> hi to all , i have installed ubuntu at my pc at the moment, i have kubuntu cd too now , how can i install kubuntu on ubuntu withoult losing any data ? is it possible ?
<Jucato> Kaffeine just works for what I need...
<Kiongku_> :\
<ninHer> ok, it is up to you
<Jucato> actually I do remember having used VLC twice in Breezy
<b0uncer> IRCMonkeyX: just install kubuntu-desktop using Synaptic
<b0uncer> and perhaps remove ubuntu-desktop and the depending packages if you wish
<IRCMonkeyX> b0uncer: i have limited adsl connection, cant i do it from kubuntu cd ?
<b0uncer> if you keep both gnome and kde you'll get both apps in both environment's menus, so it's a bit of a mess..but there's a solution for that in the wiki if I'm correct
<Jucato> IRCMonkeyX: not if that Kubuntu CD is the Desktop CD
<IRCMonkeyX> what about removing ubuntu and installing kubuntu ?
<b0uncer> yeah..but installing kubuntu-desktop installs basically kde and some stuff, some of the basic apps are already there so you are not downloading a complete 700 megs anyway
<b0uncer> IRCMonkeyX: if you've done the normal installation and your /home is not on a separate partition, you'll lose data
<Jucato> true.. probably just 1/3 of the contents of the CD...
<Jucato> IRCMonkeyX: you'll probably want to install kubuntu-desktop first before removing ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> in fact, i dont know exactly the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, is it only kde desktop ,*
<IRCMonkeyX> ?
<Jucato> This guide might help in installing KDE: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<b0uncer> IRCMonkeyX: the difference is that they have different desktop environments (KDE vs Gnome), and different sets of apps to do different tasks
<b0uncer> like Kaffeine (video player) on Kubuntu, and Totem on Ubuntu
<b0uncer> but basically it's just the same. just different apps to do the job
<b0uncer> you can think it like this: you've got only one OS (Ubuntu linux) but you can choose how it looks out; check screenshots at www.kde.org and www.gnome.org
<IRCMonkeyX> b0uncer: if so, i need to download many new things ? shouldnt i use kubuntu cd instead synaptic ? isnt it better ?
<b0uncer> well with Kubuntu cd install you'll get the whole system in one shot. Using synaptic you only download the apps you lack, which is less than the whole cd
<Jucato> IRCMonkeyX: you won't be able to do that with the Desktop CD. the Desktop CD will completely overwrite everything
<b0uncer> on the other hand, using Kubuntu cd you'll have to format your harddisk, using synaptic you just add software
<IRCMonkeyX> i see...
<IRCMonkeyX> how can i format the drive where ubuntu is ? is it from terminal ?
<b0uncer> the installation does it automatically, but it means you lose everything on your harddisk unless you back it up first
<IRCMonkeyX> i mean lets say i dont wanna use ubuntu and kubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> just formatting ubuntu ?
<b0uncer> so you mean you just want to get an empty harddisk?
<IRCMonkeyX> nope
<IRCMonkeyX> i have partitions, dual os, xp and ubuntu
<b0uncer> ok
<b0uncer> so you want to get rid of ubuntu, so that you'll have only XP and empty space
<b0uncer> right?
<IRCMonkeyX> i wi will not do it, but i wanna know the way, yes exactly like what you said
<_tmac_> well
<_tmac_> charlie5: i got it working
<_tmac_> i just reinstalled ubuntu, then kubuntu, and then nvidia drivers
<b0uncer> then you'll need to have the XP recovery console that's either on the XP install disks or installed on your harddisk
<b0uncer> it depends
<_tmac_> i donno why it worked when i did it a second time lol
<_tmac_> exact same process
<_tmac_> "x
<_tmac_> :x
<b0uncer> then you can just run the recovery console and there run "fixmbr" that recovers the WinXP bootloader
<b0uncer> after this you can use the Windows tools to remove the Ubuntu partitions
<b0uncer> from the Computer Management -window
<charlie5> _tmac_: yeah, it happens :) ... good news it working :D ... i hate that sorta trubble ;)
<_tmac_> yeah I dunno
<_tmac_> i was really hoping i could do it without reinstalling entirely
<b0uncer> if you don't run "fixmbr" from the WinXP recovery console but just remove Ubuntu, you are unable to boot any OS since GRUB gets broken
<_tmac_> my grub is broken on my windows drive, that's kinda funny
<_tmac_> but it's a different physical drive
<_tmac_> I have to fix that, next
<_tmac_> lol
<IRCMonkeyX> bouncer: i have that bad grub thing
<charlie5> _tmac_: reinstalling's a pain in the arse, but it usually cures all ... usually :)
* pascalFR goes to office    later... 
<b0uncer> IRCMonkeyX: what's "bad" in it? :)
<_tmac_> well
<_tmac_> i think reinstalling is easy
<_tmac_> i have a live cd for ubuntu
<_tmac_> so I just play mahjongg
<_tmac_> and it does its thing
<_tmac_> lol
<b0uncer> haha :)
<IRCMonkeyX> grub: i lost my data cause of grub, my windows was ntfs, i couldnt get my data :(
<_tmac_> :)
<charlie5> _tmac_: yeah, the install is ok ... its the customisation afterwards thats no fun
<_tmac_> I can access my NTFS data from my windows hdd
<_tmac_> and my windows hdd's grub is also messed up
<_tmac_> ya, i know what you mean :x
<_tmac_> lol
<_tmac_> I have fast internet thoguh so updates are pretty quick
<charlie5> yep, fast net helps ... i've just switched from 33k dialup to 521k bband :D
<b0uncer> IRCMonkeyX: grub is just a bootloader. It works as far as you don't remove it's files, and if you want to get rid of it, you need to install another bootloader. Getting the XP bootloader back is a matter of a short moment
<charlie5> oops 512k
<Chousuke> charlie5: heh.
<b0uncer> if you press F8 during boot, before Windows starts, you should get the Windows boot prompt, and if that list has "Recovery console" you're fine..or if you have the XP install cds from which you can boot and get the same thing
<Chousuke> I don't consider 512 so fast anymore :P
* claudiu says hello everybuddy
<Chousuke> but when I first got from dialup to 256, it felt like the fastest thing ever. :D
<b0uncer> even if you managed to break grub, and was unable to boot XP, it's not a problem since you can just use the XP install cds or a boot disk to run fixmbr which gets you out of trouble
<b0uncer> claudiu: hi :)
<charlie5> Chousuke: :) ... its pure joy compared to the old ;)
<b0uncer> Chousuke: me neither after getting a 10MB connection (yes, you read it right)
<IRCMonkeyX> bouncer: thank you very much
<Chousuke> My current connection can do 5MB/s sometimes, but it needs a good server
<b0uncer> IRCMonkeyX: no problem :) if you have more questions, just ask...I'm going to make some tea but will be back in a minute
<b0uncer> -->
<IRCMonkeyX> :) i will
<Chousuke> mostly I just get 600kB-1MB/s
<charlie5> what does making a partition active mean ... is that the partition which gets checked 1st for a bootloader ?
<Chousuke> which is good enough for me
<b0uncer> <--
<charlie5> i install kubu to a different partition and made it the active one ... now i think my bootloader is coming from there ?
<b0uncer> charlie5: I think it's the thing that tells Windows from which partition to boot from
<b0uncer> but I don't think Linux uses that
<b0uncer> though I'm not 100% sure so you'll want to check it from somebody else :)
<b0uncer> and if you installed Kubuntu, you probably installed grub to MBR so the active partition doesn't matter
<charlie5> b0uncer: thanks, i dunno much about bootloaders/partitions ... just enuff to make me very nevous when i play with 'em :)
<b0uncer> heh :)
<jpiccolo> what would be the file path to a mounted dvd
<b0uncer> jpiccolo: probably /media/dvd or /media/cd
<jpiccolo> i cant cd to it
<b0uncer> it depends but you'll see it if you issue the command "mount" (just that word) in console
<b0uncer> mount tells you all the mounted filesystems and where they are mounted
<b0uncer> in addition you need read rights in order to cd to the place
<jpiccolo> would it be varlock -ed
<berkes> mornin'
<berkes> does anyone here know how I can find out what port(s) samba uses?
<berkes> I want to map the ports in my router to my local smb server, but cannot find any details
<Mortice> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-January/036471.html
<Mortice> top result on a web search.
<berkes> netbios?
<Mortice> ...yes.
<berkes> I grepped that file for smb and samba, but would have never tought to look for netbios :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> berkes, it uses standard widnows file sharing ports
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
<berkes> Kamping_Kaiser: Mortice thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> berkes, np. gl with it
<berkes> gl?
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> but bbl
<daniloc> abattoir: bro, there?
<daniloc> !seen asset
<ubotu> I haven't seen asset recently
<daniloc> :(
<daniloc> sing for the moment
<b0uncer> hey wait a minute where's KDE 3.5.4 I'm having 3.5.2. as said by the "About" dialog?
<b0uncer> have I missed something?
<Jucato> resurrexit
<berkes> not so good luck :(. does anone know if lsof -i tells what potr something uses?
<Jucato> nani?
<berkes> s/potr/port/
<Jucato> wakarimasen...
<Jucato> b0uncer: KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper?
<b0uncer> Jucato: yeah that's what the topic says
<plugs> hi, i'm trying to copy files over a network to my machine. i get this dialog: "Please enter authorization information for: Server: owner Share: C"
<Jucato> b0uncer: unless you absolutely need to, I'd suggest upgrading to KDE 3.5.3 instead. KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper is quite buggy..
<Jucato> well, just some annoying bugs. but still workable and usable
<b0uncer> Jucato: ok..what kind of bugs for example?
<b0uncer> but anyway, I'm having 3.5.2 is there anything really "new" in 3, or should I just pass it
<plugs> What "authorization information" should i enter when copying my files over a network? it asks for a username and password.
<Jucato> bugs in KDE 3.5.4 (on Dapper only): KPersonalizer starting up every login (can be "fixed"), some problems with HAL (removable devices and storage media), System Settings crashing when accessing Command Shortcuts tab in Keyboard Shortcuts, Power Savings resets to Enabled and 30 mins upon restart
<b0uncer> ok
<b0uncer> so I won't be updating
<b0uncer> thanks :)
<b0uncer> gotta go, thanks everyone and have a nice day \p
<plugs> Anyone? =] 
<roconnor> Yesterday I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper on my Thinkpad X40.  Now Fn-F4 no longer suspends-to-ram :(  But I can suspend by using the menu on the battery monitor icon.
<bobbin> plugs: that should depend on the other devices in the network and how they are set up.
<plugs> bobbin what do you mean?
<bobbin> plugs: Have you set each machine up with different logins?
<plugs> the machine i want to copy from is a windows machine and doesnt have a password
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<bobbin> http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Migrating-Vista-using-Windows-Easy-Transfer.html
<bobbin> http://digg.com/security/Hacking_Into_Almost_Any_Windows_XP_Machine_With_Just_A_Few_Tricks
<bobbin> plugs: regarding windows, I don't know. Maybe it's asking you to type your password (like sudo) before trying to reach the other machine.
<cox377> is there any know issues with reinstalling windows are a kubuntu install?
<plugs> right. well i tried typing my password i use for sudo, and i tried typing my windows username without a password too, so i don't know.
<plugs> i'll hassle with it later. it's 2:15 AM here.
<bobbin> plugs: does it ask for user/password or just password? (Sleep well.)
<plugs> username and password.
<bobbin> plugs: did you try "" (no password)?
<plugs> not sure what you mean
<bobbin> just hit enter/return
<bobbin> no user no pass
<cox377> Anyone?
<plugs> i dont think i tried leaving both empty
<bobbin> Sorry I can't help more than that.
<plugs> that didn't work
<bobbin> :-|
<plugs> What a mystery!
<bobbin> Good luck!
<plugs> Thanks for trying =]  i'm out.
<bobbin> bye
<cox377> is there any know issues with reinstalling windows after a kubuntu install?
<cox377> is there any known issues with reinstalling windows after a kubuntu install?**
<frojnd> cox377 if u still have NTFS partition there shouldn't be a problem
<cox377> nah
<cox377> its had kubuntu for quite a while
<gogeta> anyone try looking glass yet
<frojnd> just ext3?
<cox377> frojnd: yeh, i pop the windows cd in and it tells me
<frojnd> cox377
<frojnd> fdisk
<frojnd> wat it tells?
<frojnd> what*
<cox377> frojnd: boot cd-rom type: non emulation booting
<cox377> frojnd: thats when trying to boot from the windows CD
<frojnd> u should learn fdisk
<frojnd> and make a fat32 partition
<cox377> frojnd: where do i run fdisk?
<frojnd> or even NTFS if linux support that
<frojnd> conzole
<cox377> Ummm
<skillet> i am not longer able to login in to kde.. the kpanel keeps crashing. anyone have any idea how what is causing this and how i can attempt to fix it
<cox377> frojnd: to delete the etxx partition?
<frojnd> well, there is a prob
<frojnd> I wasn't making anything like this before..
<frojnd> I can just tell u what should u do
<frojnd> but commands u wil lhave to learn by yourself or keep looking for help here :S
<frojnd> how many partitions do u have?
<cox377> frojnd: just 1 partition
<frojnd> cox377: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/3174/3/
<frojnd> :S
<cox377> frojnd: you would have thought windows would just boot from cd and delete the partition, it's not even booting the cd
<frojnd> couse windows don't know ext3
<frojnd> I think..
<Trackilizer> I just did a "apt-get install kubunut-desktop" but KDE looks rather boring. Can anyone suggest a few themes or icons one can use?
<frojnd> cox377 I wish I could help u with this, but I wasn't doing something like that before..
<cox377> frojnd: but just booting from CD wouldn't need to touch the HDD would it, just googling looks like a lot of people have this prob, not specifically linux related
<frojnd> cox377 when PC starts keep pressing DELITE
<frojnd> and u must set in sector "general or sth" boot form CD
<frojnd> from*
<cox377> frojnd: yeh man, that's all set up, it looks to CD but just doenst like it
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> either CD is scratched or u'll have to delite entire partition where linux are installed
<frojnd> and format it into fat32
<frojnd> couse fat32 is readable by wins
<Trackilizer> Can anyone suggest a few Themes and Icons to make KDE look a little more "interesting" than it looks like when you first install kubuntu.
<Healot> try Windows XP or Windows Vista theme?
<Trackilizer> Where can i find the Vista theme?
<Healot> i don't have any idea, but you can always look at kde-look
<Trackilizer> Ok, I'll try that.
<inc|freaky> hi all. does anyone use edgy with a ati graphics card? i just cant get it to work :( i need the standard way of kubuntu how to install them. i tried the drivers from ati.com but it doesnt work.
<chrismir> How can I add a new locales to my system?
<Dannilion> hummm
* Dannilion runs upstairs to kill IRC
<schrd> chrismir: install kde-i18n-$lang
<chrismir> schrd: Thx, but that is not what I meant. I'm trying `sudo locale-gen nl_NL.UTF-8` now, so that php will show the date in dutch format
<chrismir> I just can't seem to get apache2 restarted now :(
<schrd> chrismir: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<chrismir> schrd: That was the first thing I did, but it just regenerates an existing list of locales
<chrismir> trying to restart apache now, to test the locale-gen thing, but I get an error on restarting (/etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<chrismir> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<chrismir> httpd (pid 4694?) not running
<chrismir> though it is running
<schrd> How can I reuse my kicker menu, which I created on our previous terminal server (Debian, KDE 3.3) in Kubuntu dapper? I copied all the KDE kiosk configuration stuff, it works, except for the kicker menu. Anyone got an idea where to look?
<schrd> it seems to ignore /etc/xdg/menus/* completely
<chrismir> yay... got locale working now: sudo locale-gen nl_NL && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<cox377> whats the best app out there for burning
<Jucato> k3b :)
<cox377> something to burn iso's etc
<cox377> jacato: cheers
<berkes|afk> does anyone know where I should look (for) if I want a smb/samba server to be accessible no the www?
<franck> right click on your folder --> properties and click on share
<franck> you can edit /etc/smb.conf too :o)
<franck> sorry the right path is /etc/samba/smb.conf :o)
<h3sp4wn> That doesn't make it accessible on the www though (I don't think)
<h3sp4wn> To me that implies some sort of web interface to the files
<ubuntu> salut
<eol> salut ubuntu
<ubuntu> salut eol
<franck> lut
<franck> try "public file server" maybe.
<franck> it's a kde Appet
<Jucato> anyone know of a guide to share files with XP on VMWare? Complete networking and Samba noob here... :(
<_blu3ray> hi was installing vncserver on kubuntu and and got it working.. but connects to console type window.. is it possible to connect to the full gui?
<Philipp_> hello all
<Philipp_> Im want to install qtparted
<Philipp_> but can not find  something to add to the sources.list
<Philipp_> can someone help
<insanekane> hey ... does anyone know if dapper can be installed on SATA drives ?
<Philipp_> where can I get a dapper version of qtparted?
<Jucato> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Philipp_> yes I have it in list but its not installable?
<Philipp_> its reference by another source
<Philipp_> but which source ?
<fildo> morning ppl
<eol> insanekane: yes.
<eol> lo fildo
<Philipp_> afaik the package should be in univers
<Philipp_> I have such entry in sources list but can not get the software
<abattoir> Philipp_: did you 'Fetch Updates' ?
<abattoir> or 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Philipp_> yes I did an update
<Philipp_> Its referenced by another source
<Philipp_> dont know where to get it
<Jucato> Philipp_: is the main repository enabled?
<abattoir> Philipp_: is that the exact message? if it isnt, could you please paste it, or pastebin your   /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<felix_e> riddell: koffice-latest does still point to koffice-152. please update. thanks.
<Philipp_> okay: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23309
<abattoir> felix_e: sorry to butt in, but isnt 1.5.2 the last stable release?
<felix_e> abattoir: yes. thats what koffice-stable is for :)
<abattoir> Philipp_: hmm, you dont have main anywhere(for dapper)
<abattoir> Philipp_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23310
<RogueX> Hello everyone..
<claudiu> hi all
<RogueX> abattoir: How are you?
<abattoir> felix_e: ok, makes sense :P
<abattoir> hi RogueX :), i'm fine? you?
<RogueX> Is anyone getting a program called "checkinstall" continuely showing up in Adept Update but not resolving???
<claudiu> i have an old nac 7600 and i would like to use a pci vga card on it. I just dont know how to accomplish this because the mac does not activate the card when booting
<RogueX> abattoir: Good, I have been out a little while.. hence my lack of questions here...  (grin)
<claudiu> does anyone here have a knowledge with Macs ?
<Philipp_> timeout reaching de.archive.ubuntu.com:80
<abattoir> RogueX: hehe, ther have been others though, filling your void :P
<RogueX> abattoir: Yea, but with you and the other couple of regulars here things seem to go quite smoothly  :)
<abattoir> RogueX: yes, i've been a bit busy too, lately, Jucato is the man now :P
<RogueX> abattoir: Cool...  this apt-get update bug is annoying me.. LOL
<abattoir> RogueX: what's the bug?
<RogueX> abattoir: getting a program called "checkinstall" continuely showing up in Adept Update but not resolving???
<grothesk_> Hi!
<grothesk_> Can somebody tell me why there ist no update to Firefox 1.5.0.6 available for kubuntu?
<Philipp_> abatoir. also with your sources.list I can not get qtparted
<Philipp_> how can I get qtparted?
<grothesk_> Philipp_: apt-get install qtparted
<Philipp_> but qtparted is not downloadable
<grothesk_> It is located in main
<Philipp_> I needf a source in my sources.list for qtparted , again, it tells me that its there is a reference for it ...
<Philipp_> its in database but I can not install
<grothesk_> Philipp_: sudo apt-get update
<abattoir> RogueX: what about Adept? and apt-get?
<grothesk_> I just installed qtparted, Philipp_
<abattoir> Philipp_: did you do an apt-get update?
<abattoir> Philipp_: a 'sudo apt-get update'
<Philipp_> yes I did apt-get update
<grothesk_> apt-cache policy qtparted
<claudiu> abattoir: do you happen to know some irc channel support for ubuntu on Macs ?
<Philipp_> pakeet qtparted has no installation canditae is the answer
<Philipp_> candidate^
<abattoir> claudiu: not sure on exists... what is the issue?
<abattoir> *one
<grothesk_> Philipp_: Do you use de.archive?
<Philipp_> yes , and t5he server is not available
<Philipp_> should I try another archive?
<abattoir> Philipp_: aah, then yes, please try another one...
<grothesk_> Then delete the "de." in your sources list.
<RogueX> abattoir: If I upgrade checkinstall it will uninstall a program called "installwatch"   is that bad? or should I do it?
<abattoir> RogueX: well it must be replacing it or something... i dont think its bad...
<Philipp_> okay I tried the us archive server, the same
<Philipp_> are all servers down?
<Philipp_> what is going on?
<RogueX> abattoir: ok I did it... so now adept is no longer complaining that I have uninstalled updates... :)
<abattoir> wait, i'll see the paste again, maybe something is wrong there
<abattoir> Philipp_: well, the links in the sources.list file look good
<grothesk_> Philipp_: Just use 'archive', no location in front of it.
<abattoir> RogueX: that's good :)
<Philipp_> hey , thanks !! using no country codes in sources.list did the trick!
<RogueX> abattoir: Thanks.. it was one of those things I wasn't shure about it because updater normally applies them and this on it wouldnt unless I uninstalled the other program first
<abattoir> RogueX: i think it was awaiting your confirmation for the removal of that package :)
<RogueX> abattoir: I think so too..  but normally thats not what happens on update..
<abattoir> RogueX: one of the first thing i do after a fresh install is remove it, so i dont know much :P
<claudiu> abattoir: I just got a Mac 7600 and I want to connect a pc monitor to it, but this mac does not have a vga connector. So I wanted to use an old PCI vGA card i had in the house
<RogueX> abattoir: what do you remove Adept updater??
<claudiu> abattoir: and it does not activate it on boot
<escay> i could need a little advice on how to install my scanner. it is a HP DeskJet F380 AllinOne Printer with integrated scanner which is reckognized by sane-find-scanner
<abattoir> escay: ok, open up kooka, and it should recognise it...
<abattoir> escay: if it doesnt, then i guess we'll have to install some stuff...
<abattoir> escay: but just try... K-Menu->Graphics->Kooka
<gmalex> hi visik7 :)
<rod> hi, i'm running kubuntu on a laptop, and am trying to get sound to work at the moment.  alsa is installed and seems fine and i can play sound via the heaphones, but don't hear anything from the laptops speakers?  i've found a few things that have reccomended trying to turn varuous things on and off but i've had no luck with this yet, any ideas?  thanks
<abattoir> rod: basic question, but have you increased the volume levels for all the output 'options' in the mixer ?
<gavin> needs help
<gavin> sudo update-flashplugin
<abattoir> rod: also, if you have windows(or another distribution), does the speaker work there?
<gavin> any idea what is this "sudo update-flashplugin". where do I key in t his from?
<wayne_> morning all
<abattoir> gavin: its a command which fetches and installs the latest version of flash...
<rod> abattoir: yes i have increased the volume on every setting i could find (alsa, kmix, and xmms), and yes i dual boot with windows and the sound is fine there.  :-/
<abattoir> gavin: you enter it in a terminal Kmenu->System->Konsole
<abattoir> rod: which laptop?
<abattoir> rod: or rather, the model, make etc.
<rod> it's an LG xnote p2
<abattoir> rod: were you the one asking about the
<abattoir> pipe key yesterday?
<rod> yes!  and i sorted that by using xmodmap.  :D
<rod> (i now have pipe, sterling, and my at sign in the right (british) place!)
<gavin> abattoir : I'm using Ubuntu 6.06
<rod> (it's a pretty sweet laptop by the way, or it will be when i get these last few issues sorted out)
<gavin> abattoir : is it under Applications>Accessories>Terminal?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me a godd mirror for central europe for edgy knot 2 (with kde)
<gavin> abattoir : thanks for your time.... its lagging...I'm gettin out of here
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me a godd mirror for central europe for edgy knot 2 (with kde)
<rod>  hi, i'm running kubuntu on a laptop, and am trying to get sound to work at the moment.  alsa is installed and seems fine and i can play sound via the heaphones, but don't hear anything from the laptops speakers?  i've found a few things that have reccomended trying to turn varuous things on and off but i've had no luck with this yet, any ideas?  thanks
<Gerrit_> hi
<saxton> hi! I'm having problems setting up a printer to print to a remote ipp server
<saxton> I have a server which has a printer attached to it, and two clients - on one of the clients, printing works fine, on the other, printing stopped working after apt-get upgrading
<arunkale> hello people
<saxton> the first error I got while trying to re-setup printing was "unable to find driver", which was fixed with the cleanup drivers command (I've forgotten the name)
<saxton> after doing that, the printer was setup successfully, but now the server doesn't accept jobs from this client
<saxton> example error log: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aqlFVj85.html
<saxton> the client was setup using the printer wizard in kcontrol
<halfbloodprince> can anyone tell me an irc channel where i can get some advice on open source CMSes
<saxton> (the error log is on the server side)
<saxton> anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<rolando> hey where can i ask somebody about easyjet?
<frojnd> why my vi editor doen't wanna save my override?
<rod> easyjet?!?!?
<frojnd> can anyone help me with this
<rolando> rod: tak, you know low cost ariline
<rolando> *airline
<rod> yeah i know the airline, they're crappy.
<rolando> rod but i want to know something
<rolando> about credit card
<rolando> those morons wont pick up the phone nor answer m emails
<rod> sounds like easyjet, ha.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Gerrit_> halfbloodprince: there exists a website http://www.opensourcecms.com/ I don't know whether they have an irc channel
<halfbloodprince> Gerrit_: yeah, i'm checking out the web site as we speak.. i just wanted some first-hand tips :)
<wayne_> can anyone tell me why i cant see dvdisaster in my menus? i apt-get and installed it from command line
<Vegeta^> Why is it that when I close my laptop (not shutting off) and when I open op it again, the screen stays shut down, that is "a pure black screen". How can I solve this?
<chavo> halfbloodprince, I used to be on the dev team for e107, it's pretty nice
<halfbloodprince> chavo: e107? can you tell me some more?
<[GuS] > Hi people!, someone knows to solve keyboard problem with xgl/compiz?
<chavo> halfbloodprince, it's there at opensourcecms.com or http://e107.org
<xwolf-> i've managed to put Shell number 1 in konsole with transparent scheme. but whenever i open a new shell, with ctrl+alt+n, the scheme is white over black. how do i make the transparent scheme default for all tabs i open in konsole?
<halfbloodprince> yeah, checking it out..
<[GuS] > i am usign spanish keyboard Genius KB-21e Scroll
<saxton> xwolf-: in konsole, click on Settings | Save as Default
<egarim> how could i allow my user to manage www pages in /var/www ?
<chavo> xwolf-, open up the konsole settings and go to the session tab
<chavo> you need to set the deafult for the "Shell" session
<lupine_85> xwolf-: in settings somewhere, you can select the default session
<lupine_85> snap and crackle ;)
<chavo> each session can have a different scheme
<pierre___> hi
<PiR> i've a question
<PiR> about KDE
<ahmad> why i have some packages in Adept gray-lighted (Disabled)... and how can enable them?
<Gerrit_> halfbloodprince: I'm not using a cms. I coded the things i wanted for my small website on my own. But I heard that drupal is a nice one.
<PiR> is it possible to separate the panel ?
<Jucato> PiR: it's possible to make a new panel
<chavo> PiR, yes you can add more panels
<Jucato> right-click on the panel > Add New Panel > Panel
<Jucato> place it anywhere you want, in any size you want, and with any applet you need...
<Jucato> except the System Tray applet, because "there can only be one"...
<PiR> right click : i can add a new applet or application but no panel
<PiR> o yes
<Jucato> :)
<PiR> i've seen
<PiR> thanks
<chavo> PiR, you can middle click and drag applets from one to the other
<halfbloodprince> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi halfbloodprince! :)
<xwolf-> chavo i did what you said, but shells from number 2 and forward aren't transparent.
<halfbloodprince> I'm on Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> nice :D
<Jucato> xwolf-: in shell #1 (the one with the modified settings/transparencies), did you choose "Save as Default" ?
<xwolf-> Jucato yeap.
<Jucato> hm...
<halfbloodprince> I need a CMS that can let users register and avail of the 'interactive' sections of the website.. also one that is easy to theme.. any ideas?
<egarim> if i add my user to www-data group it shoul be allow to edit /var/www correct ? but i still get permission denied
<Vegeta^> Why does the laptop screen stays black when I close and then open the lid?
* Jucato is so tempted to add to the list of questions...
<berkes> halfbloodprince: Drupal. completely biased, becuase I develop it to :)
<halfbloodprince> berkes: is Drupal easy to theme? I've heard it's hard
<berkes> halfbloodprince: define easy. :)
<gan|y|med> hi
<halfbloodprince> Well, i'm used to creating advanced themes in WordPress.. for magazine sites, etc
<berkes> halfbloodprince: Drupal is a framework, Wordpress a blog-tool.
<berkes> if wordpress===easy, then Drupal == far too hard for you :)
<Jucato> joomla?
<Jucato> just heard of that one...
<Gerrit_> joomla is a fork of mambo, right?
<berkes> Jucato: it even harder to theme, since it has most HTML hardcoded in its core
<berkes> Gerrit_: it is
<xwolf-> Jucato fact: when i open scheme configuration and select the "Transparent, Dark Background" (translation from pt_BR), the checkbox to the right isn't checked.
<Jucato> ah
<halfbloodprince> so which cms is easy to theme
<berkes> halfbloodprince: define easy
<halfbloodprince> berkes: easy = I can create my own XHTML/CSS template, and include template tags for various functions
<berkes> halfbloodprince: then there is none ;
<berkes> :)
<Jucato> xwolf-: have you tried restarting Konsole?
<halfbloodprince> or at least a cms which has good, easily customisable themes available
<berkes> halfbloodprince: you might find some deticated apps (like wordpress for blogging) but certainly not a CMS
<xwolf-> Jucato several times.
<Jucato> hmm... that's really strange...
<halfbloodprince> berkes: okay, i'm willing to settle for a cms which has good, easily customisable themes available..
<Jucato> xwolf-: ok let's try it one more time... close konsole and launch it.. go to Settings > Schema > Transparent, Dark Background.
<Jucato> xwolf-: then Settings > Save as Default
<chavo> that will make it default for the "Linux Console" session, but not the Shell session
<chavo> just do what I said
<xwolf-> wow. it started transparent. then i clicked "Transparent, Dark Background" and it wasn't transparent anymore lol.
<berkes> halfbloodprince: if that was your definition of "easy", there is no such CMS available as OSS.
<halfbloodprince> berkes: how is postnuke?
<berkes> hahaha
<Jucato> chavo: I think the default "New" (Ctrl+Alt+N) is New Shell, not New Linux Console
<berkes> that is beyond nineties
<chavo> exactly
<berkes> halfbloodprince: this is rather OT, so have a look here and let it rest :) http://www.cmsmatrix.org/
<halfbloodprince> okay, sorry
<xwolf-> Jucato even though clicking dark background got me a white over black lookNfeel, i saved as default. next step?
<PiR> what are differences between shell and Linux Console
<PiR> ?
<Jucato> PiR: I have no idea :D
<Vegeta^> How do I configre acpid so that my laptop screen doesn't stay black when I open the lid.
<berkes> halfbloodprince: NP
<PiR> terminal shell or console, i've never seen difference
<Jucato> xwolf-: or try a Schema that is more... noticeable, like Transparent, Light Background? then Save as Default. after that, try launching a new session (Ctrl+Alt+N)
<halfbloodprince> I'm not being able to make Firefox my default browser
<Jucato> xwolf-: or maybe it's not working because you're starting in a different "mode", but launching a new Shell session when pressing Ctrl+Alt+N... not really sure...
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: what do you mean?
<xwolf-> Jucato here's what happens. i save light bground as default, then open a new session and it comes white over black
<xwolf-> i mean, i think it's not white but gray O_o
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: I checked the 'check to see if firefox is the default browser' in edit > preferences
<PiR> i've read we can install KDE AND Gnome with choice in the boot of the kernel, is there an interest
<PiR> ?
<halfbloodprince> but firefox doesn't check.. and if i click the 'check now' button, nothing happens
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: well, that doesn't work in Linux :P
<Jucato> PiR: not at boot, but at the login screen
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: what do i do then
<PiR> yes scuze
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: in System Settings > KDE Components > Default Applications > Web Browser
<PiR> there is an interest ?
<halfbloodprince> ah okay, thanks
<Jucato> PiR: what do you mean by "there is an interest"?
<PiR> an advantage ?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: thanks
<PiR> (i'm french and my level in english isn't very good)
<zinfacter> how come I can't change any of my shared file settings
<Jucato> PiR: btw, have you visited the French Ubuntu/Kubuntu channel?
<PiR> yes but there are never nobody
<PiR> :(
<Jucato> ah
<Gerrit_> PiR: the advantage is you can try out both desktop environments. and if other people use your computer there is a chance that everybody can use his favorite environment
<PiR> ok thanks
<PiR> and for the programmes, are there conflicts ?
<Jucato> the disadvantage would be you'd have to do a bit of work to keep your menus clean...
<Jucato> PiR: no conflicts.
<Jucato> GNOME uses its own libraries, and KDE uses its own
<PiR> ^^
<Gerrit_> you can even use gnome programs within kde and vice versa
<Gerrit_> actually it's only a matter of taste
<Glj12> hi
<Glj12> hi all
<Glj12> anyone around?
<Jucato> can anyone point me to a guide in setting up Samba in Kubuntu so that I could share files with XP on VMWare? <---- total Samba/Networking noob...
<Glj12> when i try to start up kubuntu, it does all the lines loading [ok] , then after that, it just shows kubuntu logo, and hangs there forever.
<Glj12> ideas why, and how to possibly fix this?
<Glj12> like, i can boot into recovery mode, it fully loads. but when i type startx it doesn't load it up, it just flashes for a second
<Jucato> Glj12: did you recently install something? like NVIDIA drivers? or a kernel upgrade?
<wayne_> could someone point me to the right docs on how to ssh into my linux box from a windows box remotely and copy files from/to it?
<Glj12> nope
<Glj12> thats what sounded weird to me
<Glj12> b/c i haven't done anything
<Glj12> i was only retrieving packets for a file as usual, nothin special
<Glj12> i've been doin that on and off for 2 weeks now
<Jucato> Glj12: when you type startx, you'll be thrown back into the command line, but there will be some error messages as well. could you remember what those said?
<Glj12> i saw something in digg that said: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Glj12> sure, actually, let me do it now
<Glj12> let me bring the laptop here, h/o
<Jucato> Glj12: that was about a broken update a month ago. it has been fixed
<Glj12> oh, alright
<Glj12> ok, i got the error...
<Glj12> fatal server error:
<Glj12> no screens found
<wayne_> are you using a ATI video card?
<Glj12> X10 fatal IO error 104 (Connection Reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Jucato> Glj12: try going through the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" process. of if you're using the proprietary NVIDIA drivers "sudo nvidia-glx"
<Glj12> just type that first line you said?
<Glj12> ok
<Jucato> yeah "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Glj12> server-xorg is not installed
<Jucato> Glj12: it's "xserver-xorg"
<Jucato> you forgot the "x"
<Glj12> woopsy
<Glj12> thanks
<Glj12> which server driver?
<Glj12> i made it autodetect video
<Glj12> vesa?
<Jucato> Glj12: what's your video card?
<Glj12> um... via
<Glj12> its onboard the laptop
<Jucato> what was the default option highlighted? (I think it should be via or s3?)
<Glj12> before the options of vesa and sis?
<Glj12> i had selected auto detect
<rod> hi, quick question, when i installed kubuntu there was a nifty tool that could resize partitions, can i get access to this now i have kubuntu installed from my desktop?
<Jucato> Glj12: yes, but then in the choice of drivers, there will be an option that's selected by default
<abattoir> rod: sure, its called qtparted
<Jucato> hi abattoir! :)
<rod> excellent, thanks!
<abattoir> rod: install it by executing 'sudo apt-get install qtparted'
<abattoir> Jucato: hi :)
<Glj12> rofl, i just hit esc till it was gone. now its booting up kubuntu
<Glj12> LOL
<abattoir> Jucato: sorry for leaving like that, my internet connection is being terrible :(
<rod> abattoir: yeah thanks, gonna go grab it now!
<Jucato> abattoir: heh I'm used to it by now :D
<Jucato> j/k
<Glj12> was that bad to do that? lol
<abattoir> rod: werent you the person who asked about the mac dvi o/p ?
<rod> abattoir: no, i was asking about my laptop speaker problem earlier
<abattoir> rod: aah yes, you got that figured out?
<egarim> how could i add an user and allow him to use only ftp and not ssh ?
<egarim> i try with /bin/false for login but i get error also with proftpd
<rod> abattoir: na, still no sound.  it's my last issue, then i'll have my laptop as i want it.  i just can't find any useful info now though. :-/
<Glj12> Jucato: After hitting esc a lot, and rebooted into regular kubuntu, it works now, yay!!!!! thanks!
<Ashanty_Granpa> egarim: what is the difference in ftp and ssh ?????????
<wayne_> could someone point me to the right docs on how to ssh into my linux box from a windows box remotely and copy files from/to it?
<Glj12> i wonder why it did tha in the first place, oh well
<Jucato> Glj12: heh you should have pressed Enter a lot :)
<abattoir> rod: what's your 'current' issue then ? :P
<Jucato> can anyone point me to a guide in setting up Samba in Kubuntu so that I could share files with XP on VMWare? <---- total Samba/Networking noob...
<egarim> Ashanty_Granpa: ftp doesn't need a shell i guess
<egarim> anyone could help ?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: I think i found the cms i'm looking for :D
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: good for you :D
<Glj12> welll, it works now, oh well
<Glj12> :P
<chavo> wayne_, do a google search for putty, it's a windows ssh client
<Glj12> yup
<lupine_85> for copying files, you'll want psftp.exe
<Gerrit_> wayne_: there is a windows program called winscp. that's a nice client
<rod> abattoir:  well the sound thing.  i'm taking a break from it and cutting down the size of my windows partition for the moment.
<wayne_> thank you
<Glj12> yay wine + putty = fun!
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: it's called Typo3
<halfbloodprince> and the documentation is brilliantly written
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: ah.
<rod> abattoir: you didn't have any ideas on my sound problem did ya?
<abattoir> rod: i think i was searching, when my i got d/c
<abattoir> rod: i'll tell you if i find anything :)
<rod> abattoir: cool, thanks i'd really appriciate that, it's bugging the hell out of me!
<Glj12> um... one other quick question Jucato
<Jucato> Glj12: yep?
<Glj12> setting up this laptop with a projector, (having it show up on the projector)
<Glj12> anything special i need to know? cause the I.T. guy there had no clue why it didnt work
<halfbloodprince> brb
<Jucato> err.. sorry. I have no idea.. :(
<Glj12> heh, its alright dude
<Glj12> no worries, it was just that for my "Informative" speech, i was going to demonstrate how to crack WEP. :P
<Jucato> heh
<Glj12> i guess i'll pass the laptop around or somethin, heeh
<xwolf-> Jucato back with that problem. i managed to put Black Over White as default for all tabs. But when doing the same thing with transparent - dark bground, the first one shows ok, but the others i open, even though in the settings->schema menu is checked that, it shows white over black.
<xwolf-> eww.. that was a bad sentence.
<PiR> somebody knows a irc channel (or server) with it is about music (guitar) spoken ?
<xwolf-> -> new tabs appear white over black, but settings->schema has "transparent, dark background" checked.
<PiR> (scuze but i don't know irc)
<PiR> (there is a mode 'search')
<PiR> ?)
<xwolf-> PiR irc channel with music lyrics?
<PiR> a channel to meet others musicians and to talk music (instrumental)
<Gerrit_> PiR: there is the command /list which list all channels with a description
<xwolf-> PiR /list *search*
<PiR> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Now this is diffrent..  saw a website with a 'corner' ad.. a little add in the top right corner in the shape of a triangle advertising things..  Only it was advertising Bras....
<Dr_Willis> thought it was a porn at at first
<[GuS] > people... sombody solve the problem of the keyboard map in xgl? (Kubuntu)
<insparedes> ola a todos
<[GuS] > insanekane, for spanish #Kubuntu-es
<insparedes> ok
<insparedes> im spanish
<BonBonTheJon> hola
<BonBonTheJon> thats the extent of my spanish
<insparedes> sabes mas espaol?
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NeoSaki|Purgator> HP F340...any help with getting the scanner function to work?
<insparedes_> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> NeoSaki: try opening kooka
<insparedes_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abattoir> NeoSaki: might be recognized out of the box
<insparedes_> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<santi> hi!!!
<insparedes_> hi
<santi> i checking my new kubuntu...
<insparedes_> i recomended this
<insparedes_> add/delete programs ejecute this!
<insparedes_> and
<santi> yes?
<insparedes_> writting your password
<insparedes_> and
<insparedes_> in kde
<insparedes_> click
<santi> yes?
<insparedes_> an select any suite
<santi> where i find KDE???
<insparedes_> up
<insparedes_> next to shearch
<Vegeta^> Where/how do I change the action of the power button?
<NeoSaki> hrm it states that i do not have SANE installed, but synaptic says I do...guess I gotta do a manual compile from source >_>
<santi> hablas espaol??
<insparedes_> si
<insparedes_> soy espaol
<insparedes_> xD
<santi> ok.. yo tb
<insparedes_> yo complicandome la vida
<santi> vamos a ver estoy chateando en el konversation
<insparedes_> si
<insparedes_> yo es la primera vez que lo uso
<santi> si, la verad que esto es un lio, pero al final me cargue el windows y no me queda otra
<insparedes_> pfff que pifiada
<insparedes_> yo lo tengo en una particion
<santi> oye lo de kde... en kubuntu el entorno es kde...
<ploob> Hello. qq connais un gestionnaire ftp comme gftp pr kde ?
<insparedes_> ya pero no es eso
<insparedes_> mira
<insparedes_> metete en donde estaba inicio en la K
<santi> yo lo tenia en una particion pero jugando con particiones en windows.. algo pas y el win se suicid...jejeje
<BonBonTheJon> ploob: kbear
<ploob> ok
<santi> si vale.. ya estoy
<insparedes_> metete en aadir/eliminar programas
<Jucato> er....
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<santi> ok
<insparedes_> vamos al es vale
<santi> ok... aver si loencuentro
<insparedes_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<insparedes_> metete en el de kubuntu
<santi> but yo can speak english too
<zorgluuu> here we go :)
<ungamed> is there a way to list system information in the console?
<insparedes_> im 11 years old xD
<santi> insparedes: re u there?
<NeoSaki> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<insparedes_> mmm
<insparedes_> !es
<zorgluuu> ungamed: what do you mjean by 'list of system information'
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<insparedes_> in kubuntu es click right
<santi> ok you said install aplicat....
<insparedes_> ans unirse
<ungamed> zorgluuu: I mean like getting the output: This system is running a AMD K6-2 300Mhz with 96 Mb Ram etc..
<insparedes_> yes
<insparedes_> in any suite
<zorgluuu> ungamed: nothing as clear as that but you got plenty of info in /proc
<zorgluuu> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<insparedes_> ablo mejor espaol xD
<zorgluuu> cat /proc/meminfo
<insparedes_> me lio menos
<ungamed> zorgluuu: aight, thx man
<insparedes_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<insparedes_> !es
<insparedes_> !es
<Gerrit_> i'm offline. cu
<zorgluuu> insparedes_: can you please talk in english in this channel, or if you prefere spanish all the -es channel are nice too :)
<insparedes_> is for santi  he is not in channel kubuntu-es is here
<insparedes_> nono
<insparedes_> bye
<santi> insparedes... yet at kubuntu es... see there
<insparedes_> ya lo vi
<soulrider> hi everyone =)
<soulrider> My Kubuntu D just arrived from Ship It!
<Jucato> heh... just a month before Edgy is released :D
<Jucato> 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<soulrider> lol yea
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> dunno =/
<soulrider> let me check
<emil_p8> I have a severe Xserver crash on shutdown problem (it seems even the kernel locks, no ssh nor magic keys reboot sequence), appeared after the well-known update. The problem is it did not dissapear after the fixed x-server upgrade. Graphic card ati x700 pro. Anyone with the same problem?
<soulrider> 6.06 =(
<Jucato> ah...
<soulrider> weird, i ordered it after 01 was released
<Jucato> maybe they haven't updated the stocks yet when you ordered... or they're trying to send out all the 6.06 CD's first
<soulrider> yea, probably
<soulrider> ill order edgy for me adn my friend when ti coems out
<soulrider> im downloading an Ubuntu eBook right now
<Jucato> hmm... what eBook?
<noiano> hello
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> let me get the name
<noiano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23322 can anyone of you explain the error?
<soulrider> Beggining Ubuntu Linux from Novice to Professional
<Jucato> soulrider: isn't that book for sale (not free)?
<soulrider> are you trying to compile ?
<NeoSaki> Ok, Kook didn't work, and SANE is now compiled/installed
<NeoSaki> Kook still doesn't work >_>
<abattoir> noiano: you need to install glib
<noiano> abattoir the which is the package name? glib only?
<sleepynico> #pfsense'
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<abattoir> noiano: ^^^ i think its that one
<noiano> ok thanks
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0-0-dev
<ubotu> Package libglib2.0-0-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 485 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<abattoir> noiano: ^^^ try installing that if it still complains
<insparedes_> !INFO EMU
<ubotu> Package emu does not exist in any distro I know
<NeoSaki> Any help with a HP F340 scanner? HPLIP sees it, just has a I/O problem when trying to communicate
<NeoSaki> seems to be the one question there is no answer for >_>
<arsenique> dsa
<draik> abattoir, did you find the script?
<draik> Jucato, how goes it?
<Jucato> hi draik! :)
<Jucato> back on Dapper :P
<abattoir> draik: hmm, give me a few mins. :P
<draik> ok
<draik> Jucato, I'm finally seeing what I was doing wrong
<Jucato> draik: what was it?
<Ash-Fox> Something has been really bothering me ever since I switched to kubuntu, the windows key doesn't open KDE's menu, how does one configure that?
<draik> k9Copy can't autoburn, even though it has that option
<draik> and it hasn't been supported since June 2005
<Jucato> eh?
<draik> Its funny actually
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: afaik it cant be done easily...
<draik> k9copy has the option to autoburn once its done, but it does it anyway right after its done reading a DVD anyway
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: Alt+F1. Dont' know of other solution, but in an old MEPIS the win key worked
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: that key is used as a binding key...
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: which means you can used it in combination w/ other keys(like in amarok)
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: try Win+Space
<Jucato> (but with Katapult... who needs K Menus? hehehehe)
<abattoir> Jucato: what does that do?
<abattoir> Jucato: you mean Alt+Space?
<Jucato> same as Alt+F1 irc
<Ash-Fox> abattoir, it's annoying, most other distros, mandriva, suse, fedora etc. used it
<Ash-Fox> windows key + space doesn't work.
<Jucato> ah must have mapped it myself...
<Jucato> sorry
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: i dont know about that, but i think it is somehow used by KDE itself as a binding key...
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: maybe Jucato can tell you how he mapped it
<Jucato> abattoir: I don't know how to luanch K Menu with only the Win key...
<abattoir> Jucato: oh, you meant Win+Space...
<Jucato> er.... yes I did... :)
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: i used to use the menu key to launch the kmenu
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: if you configure your shortcut scheme in kcontrol (win, kde style, etc,) maybe the win+something will open the menu as in WIndows
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: the one on the other side of the spacebar(meant for rt.click menus)
* Ash-Fox opens kcontrol and hunts for settins
<abattoir> i've never really used it for its original purpose
<draik> I have been used to win for quite some time. When I first switched to Kubuntu I pressed it maybe a few 10 times before I could remember, THIS WORKS, SO IT CAN'T BE WIN
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: should be under Regional...
<draik> *THIS OS WORKS
<egarim> how could i add an user and allow him to use only ftp and not ssh ?
<trappist> egarim: use an ftp server that maintains its own list of users (not system users)
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: regional/accesibility_keyboard shortcuts, set windows scheme and instead of alt F1 it'll be ctrl+esc, as in windows (it wasn't win+something, sorry)
<zorgluuu> egarim: or doesnt set any shell for this user
<egarim> zorgluuu: alredy try
<egarim> but doesn't works
<egarim> i try with bin/false
<Ash-Fox> emil_p8, yeah, I'm going to still try to figure out how todo this though :P
<draik> Ash-Fox, did you find anything... I think I might have your answer
<trappist> egarim: I tried it that way but ftp didn't work with the shell set to /bin/false
<trappist> with pure-ftpd
<trappist> which didn't make any sense to me
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: well, would be nice if the win key alone could do it :-(
<menace> Could anyone recommend a nice C++ compiler for kubuntu linux please?
<zorgluuu> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ash-Fox> draik, I found some answers, but not theanswer to getting the menu to popup with just the windwos key
<zorgluuu> menace: this is g++
<Ash-Fox> emil_p8, it can on other distros, so I know it's possible
<menace> zorgluuu: could you explain?
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: right, in mepis as i said before
<zorgluuu> menace: everybody uses the same c++ compiler on linux, and this is g++
<menace> Ok.
<h3sp4wn> some people use intel's compiler
<menace> What is that C++ compiler's name zorgluuu?
<zorgluuu> ok :) 1millions of pro use the intel one :)
<zorgluuu> menace: g++ :)
<menace> Ah sorry for my ignorance
<zorgluuu> ibm got one too :)
<zorgluuu> menace: dont be sorry  :)
<menace> Which should i get? out of :g++, g++-2.95, g++-3.3, g++-3.4, and g++-4.0
<zorgluuu> menace: 4.0 this is the last
<menace> ok thank you zorgluuu
<zorgluuu> some programm require 3.4 for compatibilities
<menace> so i should get both?
<zorgluuu> it is unlikly you need 3.4
<zorgluuu> so up to you to see
<menace> alright
<zorgluuu> or you get 4.0 and install 3.3 when you need it
<menace> ok
<Sikon> how do I make the main menu open with the Windows key? KDE doesn't allow me to select it as a non-modifier key
<menace> how do you uninstall programs via the terminal?
<Sikon> menace> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<menace> ok thanks
<freddirkse> hi all.  Anyone have some insight on software raid?
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: i'm gonna try this: http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/05/27/miss-the-win-key-in-linux-use-kde/
<NeoSaki> freddirkse: what you need?
<freddirkse> NeoSaki: Raid1 setup.  Working fine for a month. I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.15-26 amd64, and now I can't boot.  get "waiting for root file system" for awhile, then drops to shell because it can't find /dev/md1.  Can't roll back to my old kernel either...seg faults.  Not sure what I did.
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.12 is breezy 2.6.15 is dapper
<NeoSaki> freddirkse: How'd you update it?
<freddirkse> apt-get
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all
<freddirkse> ubuntu did all it's normal stuff in grub and moving the old kernel and initird...that's why i can't figure out why I can't boot to the old kernel now...
<ploob> lu
<ploob> Jv l'exploser Kbear
<ploob> Il marche pas -_-
<ploob> Vous avez pas un bon client ftp :( pr kde
<freddirkse> ...it did update the mkinitramfs while updating the kernel also.  could that hose it up?
<Sikon> emil_p8> tried that, but the Windows key doesn't open the menu :(
<zorgluuu> !fr
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> draik: around?
<zorgluuu> me first :)
<Sikon> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<abattoir> zorgluuu: not on my screen :P
<ploob> #kubuntu-fr
<zorgluuu> :)
<qingquan> Hi everybody I'm Chinese
<draik> I'm here
<draik> abattoir, I'm here
<NeoSaki> !mkinitfs
<abattoir> draik: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{ print $2}' > pkglist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> draik: that will copy all the installed packages list to pkglist
<NeoSaki> not sure what exactly mkinitfs does(never used it)
<emil_p8> Sikon: tried it also,doesn't work. Maybe kubuntu modifies kde behaviour about modifiers, who knows
<draik> That works for me
<abattoir> draik: of course you can substitute pkglist w/ whatever you want...
<freddirkse> NeoSaki, is mkinitfs for me?
<NeoSaki> yeah
<Sikon> and I had no trouble using it in GNOME-Ubuntu
<Sikon> :(
<abattoir> draik: cat pkglist | while read line; do apt-cache show "${line}"; done > showlist
<NeoSaki> freddirksei dont know what it does
<NeoSaki> freddirkse i dont know what it does
<freddirkse> ....k, I'll check on it quick and see...
<abattoir> draik: that reads from the first file and sends the show output to the second file 'showlist'
<abattoir> draik: hope that does what you want
<abattoir> draik: tell me if it works for you
<freddirkse> ...quote: "ubuntu doesn't use mkinitfs it uses mkinitramfs"
<qingquan> sad
<draik> will do
<freddirkse> interesting
<menace> I just installed g++-4.0, but i cant find it anywhere, i even typed g++ in the terminal, and run command box, but it cant find g++...what have i done wrong?
<abattoir> menace: what do you need to do?
<menace> open g++
<NeoSaki> freddirkse: i ment, the actual software
<NeoSaki> I dont know what it actually is
<abattoir> menace: you installed it from the repos?
<menace> i found it and installed it via adept
<menace> just searched for it
<emil_p8> Sikon, Ash-Fox: this, however, works: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/61123-windows-functionality-win-key.html
<draik> abattoir, that works, but this is what I was trying to compare it to... http://www.draikunderlord.com/long.list
<Ash-Fox> emil_p8, thanks.
<Ash-Fox> Not what I was looking for though.
<qingquan> hi everyone
<abattoir> draik: your server is slow :(
<ubuntu> irc://irc.rizon.net/1warez
<draik> yeah, been having issues lately
<sleepynico> hi all, I'd like to run ubuntu-server in vmware using the ubuntu-server kernel. this setup does not boot (1001 others having the same issue according to google). but noone seems to have a better idea than installing the desktop kernel. The real phun is that ubuntu-server is *supported* both as guest and host os by vmware (who do not provide an answer either). Any thoughts on this?
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: yeah, personnaly won't use it because i like the default function which is like the right mouse click, and i'm getting pretty accustomed to alt F1
<abattoir> draik: dont the commands which i gave you do just that?
<draik> yup, but not detailed
<draik> only the package name
<abattoir> draik: doh, run the second command
<abattoir> draik: read up properly
<draik> *displays only the package name
<abattoir> draik: if you needed only package names, i could have given you the command then and there :P
<draik> I wanted with detail
<draik> I hope cat pkglist | while read line; do apt-cache show "${line}"; done > showlist      will do it just like I had before
<Ash-Fox> emil_p8, I use too many different platforms... I get confused very easilly with keybindings.. so :P
<Jucato> !repos > Jucato
<emil_p8> Ash-Fox: well ctrl+esc works in win also. try changing your scheme to win with win modifier. anyway, before the win key appeared (~1995, methinks) ctrl+esc was the default.
<Hawkwind> !repos > Hawkwind
<Ash-Fox> What the heck is a meta key?
<h3sp4wn> draik: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;-10} ${status;-25} ${Package}\n' | sort -n (That is what I use to get the package list)
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: meta key = modifier key, a key that you press to modify the value of a key. like Shift, Ctrl, Alt
<draik> abattoir, PERFECT!!!
<abattoir> draik: :)
<abattoir> draik: what happened the first time?
<draik> first time?
<abattoir> draik: yeah, when you said only the list was shown, not the full info
<draik> right
<abattoir> draik: you didnt run the second command?
<draik> it was only a list of the packages
<draik> didn't see the 2nd command, sorry
<abattoir> draik: ah, ok :)
<draik> abattoir, you're the best
<draik> Thanks
<abattoir> draik: you could put both into a file and call it list.sh or something
<draik> yup
<abattoir> draik: haha, glad to be of help :)
<draik> I added  > filename   so that I can see what I had before that I don't have now
<livre> how do I install xmms?
<Hawkwind> livre: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Hawkwind> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<Hawkwind> livre: Make sure you have all your repos enabled correctly
<dhq> how do i setup midi in mu sound device
<livre> but do I have to download it first
<livre> Hawkwind: or apt-get downloads it for me?
<Hawkwind> livre: apt-get downloads it and installs it for you
<livre> Hawkwind: it says it can find package
<Hawkwind> livre: Have you added all your repos first and done a sudo apt-get update ?
<livre> Hawkwind: oh.. I don think so...
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> livre: Read that URL there, it will help you with setting up your repos correctly
<livre> thankyou!!!!
<Hawkwind> No problem
<arunkale> lupine_85: you around?
<arunkale> i downloaded and installed the baghira theme, how do i activate it?
<lupine_85> no idea :)
<lupine_85> (just got back from the shop)
<abattoir> arunkale: which 'part' of the theme?
<abattoir> arunkale: there is a windeco, a widget style, a kicker applet etc.
<arunkale> abattoir: i downloaded it using adept
<abattoir> arunkale: yes, i know
<arunkale> so i guess all of it?
<Pensacola> when will the new konversation be available for kubuntu?
<abattoir> arunkale: go to kcontrol/system settings
<arunkale> yeah
<abattoir> arunkale: and look for 'Style' and 'Window Decoration'
<arunkale> okay
<abattoir> arunkale: for the kicker applet rt. click on the kicker->Add applet->Baghira Start menu(i think its called)
<jatos> hi
<arunkale> okay..
<arunkale> thanks
<BluesKaj> what's the command for upgrading the kde vers ?
<jatos> apt-get upgrade kdebase
<jatos> should do it BluesKaj
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: do you have kde-latest in sources.list ?
<Pensacola> how to add it? (I'm following this one too :))
<BluesKaj> yes
<arunkale> ah doe
<arunkale> done
<BluesKaj> oops, thot i had  broken pkg in user groups, but now it's ok
<arunkale> yay thanks
<arunkale> are there better themes than this?
<linnuxxy> how can i install kdevelop on 6.06?
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<abattoir> arunkale: you wanted a 'mac osx' theme... it doesnt get better than baghira
<arunkale> abattoir: yeah, i dont mind browsing through others as well :)
<Ash-Fox> arunkale, could try kde-styles.net or was it .com
<abattoir> arunkale: then kde-look.org is the place
<BluesKaj> what about this ? .. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"..  ? for upgrading the kde version ...mine is 3.5.4 ...guess that's the latest one , correct ?
<Dr_Willis> that should upgrade to the latest one in the repos
<Dr_Willis> theres the kubuntu-testing  repos i think that may have a newer version
<AWOSDev> I need help with, uh, anything torrent-related
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev, gee.. how specific. :P
<AWOSDev> Azureus is buggy, KTorrent won't run, and I can't find any other programs.
<Dr_Willis> why wont ktorrent run?
<AWOSDev> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'bt::Error'
<AWOSDev> KCrash: Application 'ktorrent' crashing...
<AWOSDev> That's all I get on stderr
<Dr_Willis> thats interesting
<AWOSDev> that's just typing "ktorrent
<AWOSDev> " on the command line.
<BluesKaj> ktorrent won't run ?...have you tried setting it up in settings /config ktorrent with your browser and destination file for downloads ?
<Dr_Willis> You done anything odd with your system? used  automatix? easy ubuntu?
<lupine_85> Dr_Willis: are you an engineer...? ;)
<michaelvs> awosdev, as far as azureus goes, why not just run it from a directory in your home dir, instead of using the package?  That way you can use the CVS update plugin too.
<Dr_Willis> lupine_85,  i have an engineering Degree. :P
<lupine_85> thought so
<lupine_85> BOFH++ ;)
<Dr_Willis> and a Degree in Loveology!
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, Yes and my browser will attempt to open it.
<Dr_Willis> lupine_85,  the computer  guys come to me for tech support. :P
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, no I don't use automatix (and don't even know what that is) and I'm just using regular old Kubuntu 6.06.1.
* lupine_85 gets that occasionally too
<BluesKaj> Ktorreent balks at some teoorent sites and don't know why , but if you use the sites provided by the search tab
<BluesKaj> they should be fine
<lupine_85> AWOSDev: could you compile ktorrent from source with debugging symbols enabled?
<AWOSDev> Okay I can't even get it to run, so I don't think that's the problem...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Nifty.. SaxenOS live cd.. can  work as a server. so Other pcs on the network can NET-boot.
<lupine_85> involved, I know, but that sounds like a serious issue
<AWOSDev> lupine_85, uh...will it take 2 hours like WINE?
<lupine_85> I think the devs would be interested
<lupine_85> erm, no :)
<dhq> is there any sound deamon for skype
<lupine_85> more like 5 minutesd
<Dr_Willis> AWOSDev,  could cheat and use wine, and utorrent.exe
<AWOSDev> Alright I'll go get the sources...
<AWOSDev> ...but where are they?
<dhq> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> I tried to "sudo apt-get remove ktorrent"
<Dr_Willis> hmm. im using ktorrent 1.2 and kde 3.5.2
<AWOSDev> The following packages will be REMOVED: ktorrent kubuntu-desktop
<AWOSDev> !?
<Dr_Willis> Yes.. thats normal
<AWOSDev> Is that okay to remove?
<lupine_85> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<AWOSDev> oh
<lupine_85> just reinstall it before you upgrade to edgy
<dhq> lupine_85: is edgy safe
<lupine_85> not really
<lupine_85> unless you're comfortable with dpkg -r
<AWOSDev> Edgy?  Not until it's out of beta, thank you very much.
<dhq> lupine_85: yes i am ..... when is edgy gonna release
<lupine_85> officially at the end of october
<lupine_85> it's good fun for playing with
<AWOSDev> Is there like a ~/.ktorrent or something?
<AWOSDev> It opened once before
<hara> hey ppl
<AWOSDev> but then it crashed when I clicked alot of buttons at once
<AWOSDev> and hasn't stopped SIGABRTing since.
<AWOSDev> So I'm thinking it's a config file or something.
<hara> i'm trying to build kaffeine from svn sources but ./configure ends with this message:
<hara> "
<hara> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<hara> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<hara> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<AWOSDev> apt-get remove and then apt-get install did nothing
<lupine_85> no .ktorrent as far as I can see
<lupine_85> AWOSDev: you might be better with apt-get remove --purge
<hara> what headers and how to install them?
<AWOSDev> hara, try
<lupine_85> that will remove any config files
<AWOSDev> !kde-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<BluesKaj> can't ktorrent be removed and reinstalled in adept or synaptic ?
<hara> AWOSDev:  it ends up with a lot of unmet dependancies
<lupine_85> BluesKaj: course it can, but cli is faster
<AWOSDev> hara, just, uh, go get them?
<lupine_85> why wait 15 seconds to just get the UI started?
<AWOSDev> BluesKaj, yeah but I like Konsole better
<AWOSDev> and lupine_85 makes a good point about waiting ~25-40 seconds for it to scan all the packages
<lupine_85> so if --purge doesn't help, I really think you should mention it to the devs
<BluesKaj> yeah but why remove the whole desktop just for one program ? :)
* AWOSDev is currently using a Celeron 500MHz with 256MB RAM
<lupine_85> it doesn't :)
<lupine_85> it removes one program, and one metapackafge
<AWOSDev> No, --purge didn't help
<lupine_85> the metapackage would be removed anyway, even in synaptic
<hara> AWOSDev: libartsc0-dev: Depends: libartsc0 (= 1.5.2-0ubuntu1) but 1.5.3-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed and apt-get refuses to install the newer package
<BluesKaj> wtf is a metapkg anyway ?
<lupine_85> ok, I'd recommend you report it to the devs and try to compile your own from scratch
<lupine_85> a package that contains no files, but only depends on other files
<AWOSDev> Okay what I'm assuming I need to
<lupine_85> erm, on other packages
<AWOSDev> is
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get remove --purge ktorrent
<AWOSDev> then go get the sources and compile them
<AWOSDev> right?
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> and if it doesn't work from that, I've no idea
<lupine_85> is your PC non-standard in any way?
<AWOSDev> It's a Compaq Presario 5700N.
<AWOSDev> does that answer your question?  :P
<lupine_85> Compaq-- ;)
<gf> hi guys
<AWOSDev> It's not *that* non-standard, it only lacks an AGP port.
<gf> kde 3.5.4 available for breezy somewhere?
<AWOSDev> and for 1999, that's not too bad
<BluesKaj> ok, i removed some stuff from my home dir folder and now when i x - out of ktorrent , it doesn't park in the panel any more . It actually quits ..what libs do i need to reinstall ?
<AWOSDev> Hmm...
<AWOSDev> "Official packages are not yet available for this maintenance release of Ktorrent for Kubuntu.  Download the updated packages <here>."
<BluesKaj> Konversation still parks
<linnuxxy> how to run as another user in ubuntu bash shell...as su seems not working to me?
<AWOSDev> linnuxxy -- try "su name -s"
<AWOSDev> ***rather sudo name -s
<AWOSDev> It doesn't crash anymore!
<AWOSDev> I fixed Ktorrent!
<lupine_85> woo :)
<lupine_85> how?
<lupine_85> ah, with the "udated packages"?
<linnuxxy> AWOSDes : not working!!!!
<AWOSDev> I downloaded 2.0.2-1-kubuntu from their Website
<AWOSDev> vs the 1.2-0-kubuntu on apt
<lupine_85> hehe
<AWOSDev> Yay!  It'll take 14 hours at this rate (this is what I get with the Premier Cable Internet package?!) but it works.
<AWOSDev> Ah, now 12 hours :P
* lupine_85 strokes his 8128Kbps d/l
<AWOSDev> Yeah well I have ~5000Kbps
<AWOSDev> but it's only got 19.4KB/s
<AWOSDev> well not bad for Portugal
<linnuxxy> ahmad@linnuxxy:~$ sudo ingres -s
<linnuxxy> sudo: ingres: command not found
<AWOSDev> Oooh now it's at 33KB/s and it'll be done in 9 hours!  :P
<miyako> oh yeah, well I'm getting something like 300 baud right now :-P
<lupine_85> portugal++
<AWOSDev> linnuxxy, did you try sudo --help?
<dhq> my kaffine mplayer crashes when i run mp4
<AWOSDev> RTM!
<AWOSDev> sudo -u ingres -s
* lupine_85 has a couple of portugese friends at uni
<miyako> am I the only one who finds sudo to be a pain and just does sudo su - when they need to be root?
<Dace> miyako: sudo -i
<AWOSDev> I use sudo -s every now and again
<AWOSDev> but Yes.
<AWOSDev> On SuSE I ran as root.
<AWOSDev> on IRC and everything
<AWOSDev> brilliant, I know :X
<miyako> well, I only run as root when I need to
* lupine_85 just does su when he wants to be root
<miyako> but the thing that gets me is that, for most traditional purposes, one needs to run more than a single command as root
<lupine_85> sudo passwd ++
<miyako> and sudo makes that more painful than it needs to be in those cases by adding a whole extra 5 letters, if you can the space, that you need to type
<h4ch3r> hello
<AWOSDev> Yeah it's really annoying to have to be root to umount
<AWOSDev> I wish I could, you know, tell it 'well, let everybody umount, and mount, and apt'
<dhq> lupine_85: my kaffine mplayer crashes when i run mp4
<AWOSDev> That would make life so much easier, but in general, from a security standpoint, that's a Bad Idea(tm)
<lupine_85> dhq: no idea, sorry
<h4ch3r> 
<h4ch3r> ;)
<linnuxxy> AWOSDev: it is 'sudo -u ingres -s'
<AWOSDev> Yes, that's what I said?!
<miyako> I have a problem, I really want one of th new iMacs, so I can dual boot OS X and Linux.  I am completely unable to justify actually getting one for any sort of reason, but I still want one
<AWOSDev> miyako, I feel your pain
<miyako> even though I know I could get an equivilent machine built myself for much cheaper, I am under the spell of Apple
* abattoir too :P
<AWOSDev> I want every kind of computer ever made.
<h4ch3r> hello guys
<h4ch3r> why does'nt kubuntu comes with koffice instead openoffice?
<AWOSDev> I'm only missing a 286, 386, and PowerPC.  (well MIPS, RISC, and Alpha, but those are for later :P )
<AWOSDev> h4ch3r, good question and nobody knows the answer.
<miyako> I wish I knew how easy (or difficult) it is to dual boot linux and OS X
<AWOSDev> miyako, have you tried looking at the
<AWOSDev> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<miyako> AWOSDev I googled around,b ut never checked the wiki directly
<abattoir> miyako: it takes some effort and learning... but its not very difficult
<AWOSDev> Ooh 91K/s and only four hours!
<AWOSDev> :)
<lupine_85> hehe
<h4ch3r> AWOSDev, big help 
<h4ch3r> 
<miyako> I imagine the most difficult aspect would be getting the partitioning and boot loading configured properly
<miyako> although I read mutterings on various blogs of Bootcamp support Linux, but I was never able to find any solid information on that
* ThomasZ is installing from the liveCD.  And I wonder how to make sure I have a reiserFS root-filesystem. Anyone?
<abattoir> ThomasZ: i think you'd have to make it manually
<rouzic> When is out the Knot3?
<abattoir> ThomasZ: open Konsole
<abattoir> ThomasZ: and use mkreiserfs
<ThomasZ> ah, ok
<Pensacola> how to get konversation 1.0 in kubuntu?
<AWOSDev> Well I'll go play Kgoldrunner until my download's done.  So long!
<AWOSDev> Bye!
<abattoir> ThomasZ: when it comes to the partitioning stage(in the installer)... make sure it doesnt format the reiserfs partition
<AWOSDev> Pensacola, type "sudo apt-get install konversation" from the Konsole.
<h4ch3r> acris, getOut
<h4ch3r> bye
<Pensacola> it installs 0.19 :s
<h4ch3r> thanks
<abattoir> ThomasZ: and also a note... dont use XFS for your root partition...
<ThomasZ> thanks!
<miyako> I need to find a good command line program for using IM
<hydrogen> Is it possible to install kubuntu from within another linux distro? I have a free partition, but no cd's here, is there something like debootstrap, but for kubuntu?
<abattoir> hydrogen: yes, i think it should be possible... w/ a debootstrap
<abattoir> and yes.. there is one for kubuntu
<hydrogen> abattoir: how do I kubuntuuize it?
<hydrogen> abattoir: I know I can run debootstrap to get a debain
<abattoir> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 240 kB
<abattoir> hydrogen: i think that gets you a basic ubuntu install
<hydrogen> abattoir: that builds a debian install
<abattoir> hydrogen: you'd have to install kubuntu-desktop
<hydrogen> abattoir: so just update my sources and install it?
<abattoir> hydrogen: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<miyako> I'm thinking about trying edgy just so I can play with KDE4
<abattoir> it is not for dapper
<abattoir> hydrogen: but it'd guide you in the right direction
<Pensacola> sudo apt-get install konversation installs version 0.19 and not 1.0
<maexd> hello togehter i try to install java with adept manager and now the terminal inside adept i cant click with the mouse or use the keyboard what do i have to do?
<abattoir> hydrogen: and of course, at the last step, it'd be 'kubuntu-desktop'
<abattoir> maexd: please close adept... and run 'sudo apt-get -f install' in a terminal(konsole)
<miyako> well, time for lunch
<maexd> ok i will do thx abattoir
<abattoir> maexd: when you do that, the same thing should come up inside the konsole... just follow the steps, and it should work :)
<Pensacola> sudo apt-get install konversation installs version 0.19 and not 1.0 how can I get 1.0?
<abattoir> Pensacola: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<abattoir> not sure why 1.0 isnt in yet...
<Pensacola> ah ok
<Pensacola> than don't mind my question :)
<Pensacola> if it's not in the repository there's nothing to update :)
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: I have a source for 1.0 if you want it
<Pensacola> the source is available from the website but I'm having some problems compiling it
<Pensacola> I'll wait for the repository update :)
<Vegeta^> How do I solve the problem with that when I close my laptop lid and open it again, the screen stays black?
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: I have a deb source
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: By one of the regulars here who builds for Kubuntu
<Pensacola> ow that would be nice
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper konversation-nightly
<sebastian> Hi ! i have a question, does Amarok 1.4.2 & 1.4.3 work fine for you ?
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: There ya go.  It's got 1.0 currently
<Pensacola> ok thank you very much
<sebastian> since there was an update, it crashes everytimne i want to have it fullscreen
<lupine_85> sebastian: works ine
<Pensacola> I love all the help I get for running kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: No problem
<sebastian> mhm
<lupine_85> oh, fullscreen....
<lupine_85> 1 second
<lupine_85> erm, how do you make amarok full-screen anyway?
<sebastian> last consoel message is: amarok: [WARNING!]  Browser is too large, mxcl says castrate the developer: PlaylistBrowser, 253
<sebastian> i mean maximize, sorry
<lupine_85> hehe, now that's an error message
<sebastian> console gives me the above *g*
<lupine_85> ok, works well here
<lupine_85> what resolution are you running at?
<lupine_85> (mine is 1280x1024)
<roconnor> Hmm, I'm getting a lot of clicks on when playing mp3s with amaroK
<roconnor> It sounds like someone isn't filling their buffer big enough.
<roconnor> or maybe some process needs a higher priority?
<sebastian> Yes it is 1280x1024 , too
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> since it's giving a warning, i'd report a bug
<arunkale> can someone tell me why kopete stops transferring files after 2% ?
<sebastian> did you install from here, too:
<sebastian> #Amarok
<sebastian> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ dapper main
<arunkale> i can send files, but i can't receive
<lupine_85> does it help if you change the left pane at all?
<lupine_85> (e.g. to collection or playlists or whatever)
<sebastian> i cant see my "amarok", it crashes because i have maximized it anyway
<sebastian> do you know how to delete the user files ? (.amarok somewhere?)
<sebastian> maybe my playlist is too large :P
<MarcC> anybody know how to edit the OSD that pops up when I use my keyboard's volume control?
<arunkale> anyone?
<sebastian> mhm it works fine with gaim, give it a try
<abattoir> arunkale: works fine w/ msn and jabber too, for me
<sebastian> i know that i did never get it working with kopete
<arunkale> okay, i'm using gaim
<arunkale> also, please tell me some good themes for amarok.. please
<arunkale> i love the player, it sounds better than itunes, and all the features are mindblowing.. but i'd really like a good theme
<abattoir> arunkale: again, kde-look.org is the place
<abattoir> there are so many themes there
<arunkale> okay, thanks :)
<arunkale> firefox on kubuntu is superfast!
<arunkale> in kde-look.org, window decorations, i should look under 'native kde 3.2+' right?
<abattoir> arunkale: yes
<menace> Is anyone here familiar with g++-4.0?
<arunkale> abattoir: how do i install those?
<abattoir> arunkale: pls. give me a link...
<arunkale> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32946
<abattoir> arunkale: most of the time you'd nee to extract the archive and run './configure' , 'make' and the 'sudo make install'
<abattoir> arunkale: if its a popular theme, it might be in the repos
<arunkale> is there a way i can search just for themes in adept?
<Hawkwind> apt-cache search <package>from the CLI
<Hawkwind> So apt-cache search theme or something similar
<Ash-Fox> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<abattoir> arunkale: well, you can use the debtags... if you can figure them out, that is :P
<Ash-Fox> Blah, I don't lack fonts, I just lack a good font renderer
<menace> Can someone here help me with g++ installation?...selected it to install in adept and applyed the changes...but its nowhere to be found
<linnuxxy> how to install gmake on dapper?
<Hawkwind> !info gmake
<ubotu> Package gmake does not exist in any distro I know
<Ash-Fox> I bet I have to recompile xorg and the font server to get decent font styles (because oh no! Apple owns a ptaent on pretty font rendering!)
<zorgluuu> menace: do 'type g++'
* Ayabara loves kopete
<zorgluuu> menace: and do "type gcc"
<arunkale> heh
<menace> in terminal?
<arunkale> i prefer gui
<arunkale> adept is my friend
<linnuxxy> i need gmake to compile ingres
<Azzco> umm I have a question.. I want to add a new user that can extract files form usb devices... what permission would I give such a user from the  system setting user&groups?
<arunkale> abattoir: can you recommend a good p2p client?
<zorgluuu> menace: yep
<abattoir> arunkale: there is bittorent...
<abattoir> its not exactly a p2p client
<abattoir> but
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, you can even install a later version of kopete, for kubuntu :P
<linnuxxy> gmake is used to compile Xerces-C++ too
<Ash-Fox> !kopete
<abattoir> there is apollon
<menace> type g++
<menace> bash: type: g++: not found
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<abattoir> !info apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 445 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<menace> thats my error.....
<zorgluuu> !info g++
<Ash-Fox> Oh blah, the url isn't there, let me find it
<ubotu> Package g does not exist in any distro I know
<zorgluuu> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<darren> Abattoir: There is KTorrent pre installed
<abattoir> arunkale: apollon supports FastTrack(Kazaa), Gnutella(limewire) etc.
<linnuxxy> i think gmake is in RH things
<menace> bash: type: gcc: not found
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/ :)
<arunkale> !apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 445 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<abattoir> darren: by bittorrent, i meant the technology, rather than the app :P
<zorgluuu> menace: well they doesnt seems to be installed :)
<zorgluuu> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zorgluuu> menace: read this
<zorgluuu> !essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> i can search and download files using apollon?
<abattoir> !b-e
<abattoir> arunkale: sure
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox: what version is this? other version numbers than the one in the repo?
<trappist> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arunkale> cool :)
<abattoir> arunkale: there is also limewire/frostwire if you prefer those
<arunkale> i can't believe how fast kubuntu is
<darren> neither could i
<menace> zorgluuu...i keep getting this error
<menace> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<menace> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zorgluuu> hehe it is cool, since window stopped coding on its os, linux appears much faster :)
<abattoir> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<abattoir> zorgluuu: ^^^^
<zorgluuu> menace: close adept
<menace> ok
<abattoir> zorgluuu: sorry
<arunkale> will be right back
* menace installed buil-essential
<menace> but cant find it...
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, I believe it's the latest kopete stable
<pierreth> Hello, I bought a new dvd reader but I am unable to mount it, what should I do?
<menace> just got this error...
<menace> g++: no input files
<pierreth> I can see the disk on my deskop
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, I use it because it gives me a few more privacy options and works better :)
<Azzco> pierreth have you tried from konsole?
<pierreth> but i cannot mount it
<pierreth> Azzco: no, what command should I use?
<fowlduck> what is the address in konqueror to access the startup applications, I tried startup:///
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Do you have DVD/CD in the drive, and if so, what kind is it...audio, data or what ?
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox: ok. it says kopete3.5.3+kopete0.12.0. I have
<Ayabara> 0.12.1
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, ~/.kde/Autostart
<pierreth> i have dvd rom
<Azzco> Uhhmm I still need to ask something...
<pierreth> an iso dvd
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, I have laptop
<octan> hi all..
<Ash-Fox> an old laptop.
<octan> why isnt my X starting up after idid a apt-get upgrade
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, eh? okay.
<octan> i have a nvidia card
<pierreth> i am able to mount the drive from the console
<Ash-Fox> octan, we don't know.
<octan> Ash-Fox: you dont know.. doesnt mean everybody else dosent
<Ash-Fox> octan, might want to provide us with a bit more information than that.
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox: what I meant is that the version number of the one I got from the repo is higher than the version number from the link you sent me
<fowlduck> an unwanted power manager loads on startup for me after login, how do I disable it? (guidance-power-manager)
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, odd, was pretty sure the repo had older.
<octan> Ash-Fox:i installed the newest xorgserver ++ alot of ohter office pkgs
<pierreth> when i try to unmount, i have this error: umount: not in fstab and you are not root
<octan> but kdm isnt starting up.. the screen is only black
<dhq> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ash-Fox> there was one foobared xorgserver update, but the latest isn't foobared...
<dhq> is there any cchannel for help in mysql
<fowlduck> anyone?
<Ash-Fox> dhq, #mysql
<Azzco> okay seriusly  I need to make a user that can mount media devices as CDs and cameras... but I don't know what permission I should give such a user.
<octan> and alt ctrl f1 or 2 dosent give me a tty
<dhq> Ash-Fox: thanx
<octan> im on my server with irssi now ;(
<gekko`> somehow i don't have any tray-icons anymore. does someone know how to get them back?
<Ash-Fox> octan, ctrl + alt + backspace?
<Hawkwind> dhq: For future reference, you can search channels easily, example: /msg chanserv list *mysql*  would give you all channels with the word 'mysql' in them
<octan> nop
<Ash-Fox> octan, you could do add the 'init=/bin/sash' param when booting up, so you could check the logs to see what's going on
<Ash-Fox> (I think you had to hit escape when grub is starting, and then e to temporarily edit the boot option)
<octan> ok i'll try that
<pierreth> ok I edited my fstab, i will reboot to test
<octan> ok ithink i see the issue..
<octan> it dosent load evdev
<octan> wher do i put modules that needs to be loaded?
<octan> it looks like it dosent load evdev
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, are you running edgy?
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox: dapper
<octan> pls
<Ash-Fox> hm.. odd
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, do you have backports in your sources?
<octan> module.. wher do i add it? i dosent need any parameters
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox: I added a little something to get kde 3.5.4. maybe it came from there
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, probably that :)
<Ayabara> isn't /notice a standard irc command? can't make it work with kopete, and it is not in the list of commands
<Ash-Fox> Yes, it's a standard IRC command
* Ash-Fox uses Kopete only for instant messaging networks.
<angasule> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<octan> echo "eVdeV" << /etc/moduLes?
<octan> erm
<angasule> I tried to install vmware-player using adept (forgot about the license issue) and had to kill it, now adept complains that another program is using the packaging system, can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<pierreth> hello, everything is fine now!
<pierreth> thank you
<octan_> ther is a bug with the new xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2-ubuntu10.4
<octan_> it dosent do endev
<octan_> *EVDEV
<oli> hi
<octan_> hi
<oli> does anybody know what driver should i use for Canon BJC 3000?
<octan_> this bug suxz. my mouse works best with evdev
<octan_> google
<octan_> sane?
<kiizeli> hey, whats this meaning?
<kiizeli> KCrash: Application 'kate' crashing...
<kiizeli> Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
<kiizeli> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<kiizeli> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<kiizeli> Xlib: No protocol specified
<kiizeli> and im trying to edit sources.list whit kate
<octan_> oli, is it a printer?
<octan_> scaner?
<oli> its a printer
<BluesKaj> oli , have done the systems settings/printers/setup ...there should be a list of drivers under the canon mark
<oli> ok, thx, i wlii try now :)
<BluesKaj> i used to use a BJC5100 and it was listed there
<octan_> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-BJC-3000
<oli> i have been here
<octan_> oki
<oli> ive downloaded gutenprint, but I cant compile it
<octan_> did you install the driver?
<duckdown> jddjhfd
<oli> wait please...
* bobobo k
<oli> kde is loading driver list
<bobobo> can u run  a virtual machine w/ kubuntu
<oli> ok there is Canon BJC 3000 driver :) thanx for help
<vge> bobobo: you mean something like vmware, sure
<oli> test page was printed succesfully :) everything ok :)
<llxcamxll> what version of flash should i have??
<a> llxcamxll flash 7
<Ash-Fox> llxcamxll, the version the site requires.
<pierreth> i have no sound
<Iinventedkubuntu> llxcamx11, flash 7
<angasule> I tried to install vmware-player using adept (forgot about the license issue) and had to kill it, now adept complains that another program is using the packaging system, can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<pierreth> i have an ibm 300PL
<Iinventedkubuntu> angasule you might have another adept open.
<Iinventedkubuntu> or simply log back in and out
<Iinventedkubuntu> or if you have the add/remove program that will do the same thing
<angasule> linnuxxy: no, there's a lock somewhere, I've rebooted
<Iinventedkubuntu> o
<lupine_85> Iinventedkubuntu: the lock file is mentioned in the error message
<lupine_85>  /var/cache/dpkg/lock or... something
<arunkale> umm.. can i use msn messenger and yahoo messenger using wine? and can i use the latest versions?
<angasule> lupine_85: /var/lib/dpkg/lock , but that wasn't it, it still complains
<miyako> arunkale why not use Gaim?
<lupine_85> if that file is deleted, then it shouldn't complain about a lock
<angasule> lupine_85: it's saying someone is using the packaging system
<lupine_85> in that case, someone is
<angasule> lupine_85: if I delete the lock file, then run adept, it complains, and the lock file is back in place
<arunkale> miyako: i need to use the features of yahoo messenger like photo sharing, etc..
<angasule> lupine_85: I believe the error is related to the vmware-player installation
<arunkale> miyako: is it possible to install the latest version of yahoo messenger and use it using wine?
<johnwiggity> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<miyako> arunkale: I've never bothered, but you might look at the official version of yahoo messenger for Linux, I know it exists- though I'm not sure how up to date it is
<arunkale> miyako: the official version is like way old.. and doesn't support photo sharing and stuff
<miyako> my gut tells me that an IM client is going to use some things that will give problems under Wine, but you never know until you try I suppose
<johnwiggity> !mp3 > Iinventedkubuntu
<angasule> cool, fixed it, I had to run dpkg --configure -a
<meta_> hi all
<johnwiggity> ah yes dpkg --configure -a, whoda thunk it
<meta_> i have edgy, and x don't want start with this msg: "could not load font: `fixed`"
<meta_> what i need to install?
<johnwiggity> i thin there is a room for edgy
<Hawkwind> meta_: #Ubuntu+1 is the place for Edgy questions really
<abattoir> meta_: #ubuntu+1 is the place
<abattoir> meta_: having said that... wait a sec
<arunkale> miyako: can i use photoshop cs in wine? and will it be really slow?
<miyako> Photoshop CS will not work under wine to the best of my knowledge
<miyako> however, Photoshop 7 does work well under Crossover Office
<miyako> and there is no substantial slowdown
<abattoir> heh, i could've helped him....
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Go get him in #Ubuntu+1 then :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: is he there?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i thought he quit
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ah probably not
<abattoir> he's not there
<meta_> hi all
<meta_> i'm again
<meta_> i'm crashed
<meta_> so how can i start x if it said could not load `fixed` ?
<meta_> font
<johnwiggity> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> abattoir: He's back!
<abattoir> !info xfonts-base edgy
<ubotu> xfonts-base: standard fonts for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5985 kB, installed size 8276 kB
<abattoir> meta_: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base' and 'sudo apt-get install xfs' might help you
<abattoir> meta_: tell me if it works
<meta_> okay i'm workingonit
<johnwiggity> abattoir who helps u when u have question. or do you just never need help
<abattoir> johnwiggity: the almighty Google :)
<Hawkwind> johnwiggity: He never needs help :)
<johnwiggity> lol iv e noticed
<abattoir> johnwiggity: you almost never are the first person to run across something.... just master the art of googling, and there is almost nothing that cant be found ;)
<Hawkwind> Google knows all!
<lupine_85> not all
<MetaMorfoziS> thankyou abattoir! i'm meta
<mrj> people
<MetaMorfoziS> it's working
<mrj> i have an problem
<lupine_85> it doesn't know my shoe size!
<mrj> Toolbars and
<abattoir> MetaMorfoziS: good :)
<mrj> ksysguard: ERROR: DancingBars lost sample ([01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ] , 1)
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: It does if you know what to search for :P
<mrj> ksysguard does nto shows my temperature
<mrj> i have updated some packages with adept
<mrj> and then it stoped to show my acpi temperature
<mrj> and it used to work nice before that
<mrj> any ideas
<abattoir> johnwiggity: btw, how did the AIO go? got it installed?
<arunkale> how is qemu
<abattoir> qemu is good :)
<mrj> any help here ?
<abattoir> mrj: CPU temp huh?
<mrj> yeah
<mrj> it showed before
<mrj> but the adept wanted to upgrade some stuff
<mrj> and ve i just clicked "OK"
<mrj> and since then i can not see my temperature
<arunkale> abattoir: do applications run alright in qemu, or a bit slow?
<mrj> it shows "Error"
<angasule> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mrj> and ksysguard says : ksysguard: ERROR: DancingBars lost sample ([01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ] , 1)
<mrj> how can i fix that ?
<arunkale> thanks
<angasule> hmm, the qemu install script mentioned there isn't available, does anyone know of an alternative site or something?
<arunkale> abattoir: do you reckon yahoo messenger will work on wine?
<abattoir> mrj: try 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature' on the command line
<abattoir> arunkale: its an emulator, so yes, it'll be slower... and how much slower depends on your setup...
<lupine_85> vmware uses virtualisation, so is faster...
<abattoir> arunkale: not sure... you could give it a try... or search the wine database
<lupine_85> (apparently qemu + kqemu does the same thing)
<mrj> abbatoit - taht works
<mrj> i can even see the temp
<arunkale> qemu loads an entire OS, right?
<angasule> lupine_85: yes, it does, and that script allows installing kqemu, which is the reason I want it
<mrj> but why the ksysguard does not
<lupine_85> Windows XP in vmware-player on a Sempon 2500+ was really slick
<arunkale> i mean i have to start xp in qemu, and then do stuff?
<lupine_85> well, for windows anyway
<lupine_85> arunkale: yes. it loads the whole OS for you
<lupine_85> hence 'virtual machine'
<abattoir> mrj: i dont know... your sensors work fine... dont use ksysguard so cant be of help there, sorry, maybe ask at #kde ?
<arunkale> lupine_85: does wine do the sme thing? or does wine run just the application
<lupine_85> wine just runs the app
<arunkale> okay..
<angasule> bummer, I'd really like qemu
<abattoir> arunkale: why do you want yahoo messenger that badly?
<abattoir> angasule: then install it :P
<arunkale> abattoir: i really need to use the photo sharing function
<angasule> abattoir: as I just said, the install script is unavailable
<abattoir> angasule: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/download.html ?
* abattoir remembers downloading the tar and compiling the module
<abattoir> dont know what script you refer to
<Ayabara> does anyone know how I can give a password in kdebluetooth?
<abattoir> Ayabara: you mean a pin ?
<Ayabara> abattoir: I think I mean a pin :-)
<Ayabara> abattoir: I _do_ mean a pin
<abattoir> Ayabara: when a device requests to connect or you pc wants to connect, then automatically a dialog asking for your pin should come up
<abattoir> Ayabara: the default is generally 1234
<angasule> abattoir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Ayabara> abattoir: I get a "rejected for security reasons" dialog
<abattoir> Ayabara: then you might have to edit hcid.conf
<abattoir> Ayabara: what is the exact error?
<abattoir> Ayabara: sorry, have to go now...
<abattoir> Ayabara: try 'man hcid.conf'
<Ayabara> abattoir: np. It suddenly seemed to work.
<Ayabara> thanks
<abattoir> aah ok :)
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the replacement of msttcorefonts?
<MetaMorfoziS> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<MetaMorfoziS> !package msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ it said it's not found...
<lupine_85> no it didn't
<lupine_85> read again
<johnwiggity> sweet so you can get microsoft fonts on linux
<MetaMorfoziS> it's edgy
<johnwiggity> like open office and wat not
<lupine_85> sigh
<lupine_85> [20:12]  <ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<lupine_85> multiverse, optional, dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> barh
<MetaMorfoziS> and for edgy?:D
<Ayabara> has anyone tried kmobiletools or know of good similar software for talking with sony ericsson phones?
<abattoir> !info msttcorefonts edgy
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<abattoir> MetaMorfoziS: ^^^
<abattoir> same package
<MetaMorfoziS> yes but apt-get said that i can'T translate to english
<MetaMorfoziS> it's old or missing...
* Ayabara is really starting to like konqueror
<abattoir> MetaMorfoziS: see if you have the necessary repositories enabled...
<abattoir> Ayabara: konq. rocks :D
<MetaMorfoziS> i have, i think...:D i enablet
<abattoir> MetaMorfoziS: also, you might want to ask edgy-specific stuff on #ubuntu+1 as was suggested earlier
<Ash-Fox> Is there I can reload the available fonts without restarting X?
<Ayabara> abattoir: it talks with my k800i as if they were old friends :-D
<johnwiggity> what does true type do
<abattoir> Ayabara: heh lol
<abattoir> Ayabara: that's actually bluez-utils doing the trick
<abattoir> Ayabara: but then kbluetoothd and bluetooth:/ are what you see :)
<abattoir> Ayabara: but konq. still rocks :P
<Ayabara> abattoir: ahh. I won't hold it against konq :-)
<Ayabara> abattoir: do you use konq as your browser too?
<Ayabara> internet browser that is
<abattoir> Ayabara: yes
<eihnat> anybody managed to install amarok 1.4.3 version? when i try it, adept gives me it breaks install. ver. 1.3.9 will install without problems.
<johnwiggity> !opera > johnwiggity
<abattoir> johnwiggity: does your printer/scanner work now?
<johnwiggity> abattoir: heh
<abattoir> eihnat: try 'sudo apt-get install amarok' in a terminal... might be more informative as to what would break
<johnwiggity> i dont have a printer/scanner
<abattoir> johnwiggity: oh, really... ok, then. :)
<FedAgt> can anyone help me install ndiswrapper?
<johnwiggity> abattoir: how do you do it
<abattoir> johnwiggity: hehe
<johnwiggity> i really think your clairvoyant
<abattoir> FedAgt: sure
<eihnat> how do i get libvisual 0.4?
<abattoir> FedAgt: 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' should fetch it
<abattoir> eihnat: it should be in the amarok repos on kubuntu.org
<FedAgt> abattoir: i need to do it offline sorry
<johnwiggity> i wonder if i give myself away so easily
<abattoir> FedAgt: ok, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<FedAgt> abattoir: ive unpacked it to a folder and run make install but it doesnt install
<gerst> I have some problem with my kde.. menus wont start I got this error message .. The KDE panel (kicker) could not load the main panel due to a problem with your installation.
<gerst> what can I do about it
<gerst> ?
<abattoir> FedAgt: did you run ./configure first ?
<lupine_85> presumably it's a corrupted config file?
<gerst> i`ve tried to delete the whole .kde folder at my home dir
<abattoir> gerst: the exact error message might help
<gerst> it didnt help
<gerst> The KDE panel (kicker) could not load the main panel due to a problem with your installation.
<lupine_85> try apt-get install --reinstall kicker and see if that helps
<gerst> this is the exact message
<FedAgt> abattoir: no, where do i do that?
<gerst> I`ll try good tip
<abattoir> FedAgt: in the folder where you extracted...
<abattoir> FedAgt: run './configure' first, then 'make' then 'make install''
<gerst> I got this message...
<gerst> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gerst>   kicker: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 is to be installed
<gerst>           Depends: libkonq4 (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26 is to be installed
<gerst> E: Broken packages
<FedAgt> abattoir:ok thanks ill try that!, thanks for the help!
<abattoir> FedAgt: drop the quotes, ofcourse
<abattoir> FedAgt: but wait
<FedAgt> abattoir: yeh?
<abattoir> FedAgt: do you have the kernel development files?
<abattoir> FedAgt: the header files, actually
<abattoir> FedAgt: you'd need that to compile ndiswrapper
<abattoir> FedAgt: i'd suggest installing ndiswrapper from the repos
<abattoir> FedAgt: you'd have to go to packages.ubuntu.com, download it manually
<abattoir> FedAgt: and then do 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb' to install it
<abattoir> FedAgt: do you understand any of those?
<abattoir> or do they sound like gibberish? :P
<FedAgt> abattoir: yeh i do =P
<abattoir> FedAgt: ok, that's great then :)
<FedAgt> abattoir: i think its the header files i need =)
<lupine_85> linux-headers-<whatever>
<abattoir> FedAgt: trust me.. its a big hassle
<alumnos> jkjk
<mitchell88> is installation of linux on an emac any differnt than normal
<FedAgt> abattoir: to get ndiswrapper working?
<abattoir> FedAgt: or maybe not... just try getting the package which linux-headers-<whatever>(as lupine_85 said)
<abattoir> points to
<FedAgt> abattoir: okies ill do that
<abattoir> FedAgt: to compile ndiswrapper manually
<gerst> how can I fix broken packages?
<lupine_85> abattoir: given that the ubuntu version of ndiswrapper is some 15 revisions behind the current source, it's generally best to roll your own
<lupine_85> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> FedAgt: remember its a meta package, so downloading it alone, doesnt help
<lupine_85> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<lupine_85> !info ndiswrapper-utils edgy
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<lupine_85> it's something like 1.23 on the website right now
<abattoir> lupine_85: yes, but the dep. for the header files sometimes are complicated... to download them all
<lupine_85> !info linuz-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> Package linuz-headers-2.6.15-26-386 does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386: Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-26.46 (dapper), package size 836 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<lupine_85> that's no metapackage
<lupine_85> abattoir: linux-headers and standard libc are the only deps
<Alextremo> Help me ... please
<abattoir> lupine_85: hmm.. well, i was wrong i guess(even though i remember it asking for a bunch of deps)
<l84wrk> how do i get flash for firefox?
<abattoir> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> !flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> l84wrk: ^^^
<lupine_85> meh, it's something like that
<lupine_85> !flashinstaller-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashinstaller-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> search for flash in the repos - there's an installer in there
<l84wrk> is that in the synaptic
<l84wrk> err i guess adpet
<abattoir> l84wrk: read the link above... it clearly explains the process :)
<abattoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<l84wrk> ok. thanks.
<arunkale> once i install wine from the package manager, do i have to run some winecfg command?
<exclude> this is weird, somehow sftp is inaccessible from the "outside" world. could be that I did not set the right ports in my router.
<exclude> sftp is ssh, not? aka port 21?
<lupine_85> exclude: 22
<lupine_85> 21 is telnet IIRC
<lupine_85> or FTP
<lupine_85> 21 is FTP
<exclude> lupine_85: hmm, even stranger, both 22 and 21 are forwarded...
<lupine_85> is sshd bound to your external address?
<lupine_85> rather than just localhost, say
<gerst> how can I fix broken packages?
<exclude> lupine_85: afaik yes.
<exclude> lemme check that for sure :)
<exclude> lupine_85: yes, confirmed: I can log in from remote with SSH, but not with sftp
<lupine_85> very strange
<WoodwardAve> upgraded to KDE 3.54, kwin has crashed a few times randomly when browsing an intensive website in Firefox - is this a documented bug?
<WoodwardAve> using Kubuntu Dapper 6.06.1
<Parkotron> Does anyone know if the Amarok 1.4.3 debs will play FLAC files? There was a bug in the 1.4.2 debs.
<arunkale> does kubuntu have an inbuilt ftp app?
<gerst> open terminal and type ftp :)
<abattoir> arunkale: konqueror has ftp support 'inbuilt'
<abattoir> arunkale: you can try kbear too
<abattoir> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: graphical ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-13ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2401 kB, installed size 8604 kB
<arunkale> should i get kbear or kftpgrabber
<SpAwN> !gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<SpAwN> ^^ i prefer gftp
<jpiccolo> how would i set it up my box to be able to be ssh'ed into
<gerst> mc has a built in ftp client too
<SpAwN> jpiccolo, install openssh-server
<SpAwN> i *think*
<mrj> hi
<mrj> so
<mrj> ksysguard is the problem
<mrj> or somethign with the packages
<mrj> i noticed that : ** (process:19076): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<mrj> when i tried to apt-get remove ksysguard
<mrj> it removed sucessfully but gives this err output
<jpiccolo> spawn, ok its install, how would i set it up?
<arunkale> kbear or kftpgrabber?
<gerst> ... how can I fix broken packages with apt-get ?
<mrj> how can i fix my system ?
<mrj> i need to know that too
<mrj> :)
<SpAwN> jpiccolo, probly /etc/init.d/sshd start maby...or got system services and start it
<SpAwN> arunkale, like i said i use gftp...the others used to always crash for me
<mrj> apt-get upgrade --fix-broken
<arunkale> ah
<gerst> I never had any problems with packages with ubuntu.. now with kubuntu I have :D
<mrj> gerst: apt-get upgrade --fix-broken
<jenda> allo
<SpAwN> im afk....goog luck all
<|GaiJin|> do we have an alternative tio Gdesklets in KDE??
<Pensacola> where can I download other login screens?
<jenda> What's the Kalternative to gDebi?
<gerst> thanks
<lupine_85> jenda: dpkg? ;)
<lupine_85> in seriousness, I think there's an adept-like program...
<jenda> lupine_85: hehe :) I just need the name of the graphical .deb installer for KDE
<lupine_85> adept_installer ?
<SpAwN> jenda, i think u want adept
<lupine_85> (that's the binary name I have here, don't know if it's a separate package or not)
<abattoir> |GaiJin|: of course... superkaramba
<arunkale> lupine_85: once i install wine using adept, do i need to run some winecfg command?
<jenda> SpAwN: thx
<lupine_85> arunkale: you can do
<jenda> I will blame it on you, if it's wrong :)
<lupine_85> if you want to customise the setup
<lupine_85> the defaults are sane
<arunkale> i dont _have_ to run the command, right?
<Lars_G> Are dapper-backports considered safe?
<lupine_85> arunkale: no
<lupine_85> Lars_G: generally yes
<Lars_G> I want amarok 1.4.3 so baddly but it requires some stuff from backports
<lupine_85> they're quite well-tested, but no guarantees :)
<mrj> lupine_85: can u help me please
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: I would only use them if you had something you actually wanted
<Lars_G> lupine_85: any know exceptions (packages) I should be aware of?
<lupine_85> mrj: what's the problem?
<lupine_85> Lars_G: no
<mrj> i get an error message :
<mrj> ** (process:20306): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Lars_G> perfect, thanks a lot lupine_85 sir
<arunkale> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> I have no idea what that means
<mrj> lupine_85: i get that message when i try to install a package with apt-get
<lupine_85> np
<NthDegree> lmao
<lupine_85> mrj: my guess would be a borked apt database, but I don't really know
<Lars_G> mrj: ANY package or a specific one?
<Lars_G> lupine_85: seems like a failing pre/post install script to me, but I'm not sure
<lupine_85> yes, it does sound graphical in nature
<lupine_85> in which case dpkg -r <package-name> would solve the problem
<arunkale> lupine_85: i installed kftpgrabber from adept.. where can i run it from?
<lupine_85> if it's not in the desktop, dpkg -L kftpgrabber (or look at the relevant tab in adept) will give you a list of installed files
<lupine_85> find the one most likely to be the binary, and run it from terminal or the run command.. box
<arunkale> shouldn't it automatically be added to the k menu?
<shantanu> i think i messed up my xorg.conf when i edited it using oowriter
<shantanu> X wont start now
<lupine_85> erm, yes that would break it
<lupine_85> run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<lupine_85> IIRC
<shantanu> IIRC?
<lupine_85> if I remember correctly
<Lars_G> shantanu: If I Recall Correctly
<lupine_85> it might actually be a different package
<graft> i think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does it...
<shantanu> kk
* lupine_85 files that away :)
<graft> maybe not... i don't remember for sure either
<Lars_G> I better backup my config someday, I've altered my xorg.conf too much to have to rebuild it
<arunkale> lupine_85: i ran it from the terminal, but shouldn't it be added to the kmenu automatically? and if it doesn't, is there anyway to add it?
<shantanu> well
<abattoir> shantanu: or try 'sudo dexconf'
<graft> myeh, unless you have four monitors and a tv-out with displaying simultaneously off five different cards, it's not that hard to reconstruct
<miyako> you know, I still can't see "IIRC" and not think it has something to do with "IRC" even though I know perfectly well what it actually means
<shantanu> abattoir ok
<shantanu> then startx>?
<abattoir> shantanu: that should get back you default xorg.conf
<abattoir> yes
<shantanu> fatal IO error
<shantanu> :/
<graft> ah, fatal IO error
<abattoir> shantanu: the exact error message pls.
<lupine_85> arunkale: it might just be awaiting a restart of the x server. IF not, you can right-click on the big K and "Menu Editor"....
<graft> what's dexconf?
<shantanu> fatal IO error 4 "Connection reset by peer"
<shantanu> fatal IO error 104 "Connection reset by peer"
<graft> um, did it update your xorg.conf?
<lupine_85> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<D4rkly> wine cant find libntdll.so ?
<graft> !dexconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dexconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> blech
<abattoir> graft: debian's x config system
<graft> ah, debconf for x
<graft> got it
<abattoir> heh
<shantanu> well..
<shantanu> :/
<graft> shantanu: did it change your xorg.conf or no?
<D4rkly> how can i reconfigure wine ?
<abattoir> D4rkly: winecfg ???
<shantanu> well.. i was trying to install the ATI drivers according to the HowTo on the Ubuntu forums
<shantanu> andafter reboot now it says there is no device!!
<abattoir> shantanu: sudo dexconf does nothing?
<shantanu> nada
<shantanu> thats the error tafter sudo dexconf
<abattoir> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<abattoir> shantanu: try that
<shantanu> ok
<enridima> dov il canale che parla italiano?
<tsdgeos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<D4rkly> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Diabolic> What program is to be used for downloading photos from a camera in Kubuntu?
<insanekane> Diabolic: digikam
<Zamboulie> hey
<Zamboulie> i need help with something
<miyako> Zamboulie and that would be?
<razer> which file does kcontrol use to save the configured screen resolution?
<Zamboulie> oh ya
<Zamboulie> i need help with an audigy 2
<Zamboulie> i used to have onboard and now i have an audigy 2
<razer> i mean, the active one
<wayne_> can onyone point me to forum or something on how o duelboot windows and kubuntu?  please
<miyako> hmm, not sure off hand, never used one of those cards and I have no idea how compatable they are
<Zamboulie> creative doesn't have linux drivers
<Emperor_Norton> erm, kopete keeps crashing
<frojnd> does kubunto have any htm viewing programs
<frojnd> hzml
<h3sp4wn> Zamboulie: audigy2 should work fine with alsa
<graft> hzml?
<frojnd> html
<frojnd> To preview what u wrote..
<graft> you mean like a web browser? you want to see it rendered or in code?
<arcasa> Hey everyone :)
<frojnd> rendered
<graft> just open it in konqueror or firefox dude
<frojnd> aha
<graft> *bonk*
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> ;)
<arcasa> He wants a codey web browser? It's called Lynx.
<DralaFi> How can one have cool window decorations (close, minimise and maximise) like in this picture? http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=44730&file1=44730-1.jpg&file2=44730-2.png&file3=&name=Human+KDE
<graft> oh i have that window dec... hode on
<arcasa> Can anyone tell me how to configure Conky? (I only installed this morning to please, Nothing too technical :P)
<arcasa> so*
<graft> erm... apparently not on this machine... just poke around kde-look DralaFi, it's on there
<DralaFi> graft, i thought it was deKorator, but I can't seem to get that working (selecting it makes the whole kwin titlebar and all the buttons totally dissapear)
<Zamboulie> whats that command to get rid of shift+backspace making it restart X
<arcasa> How can I disable GUI login? (You can't beat a Terminal Login)
<graft> DralaFi: dekorator is just a system that allows you to use a whole bunch of themes
<graft> DralaFi: you have to install specific dekorator themes to get it to work properly...
<weedar_> arcasa: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218216
<graft> DralaFi: it might be aero glass theme for dekorator that you want
<DralaFi> graft, i got the answer from #kde - need to install crystal decorations
<DralaFi> aero glass theme for dekorator <--- tried that, dekorator doesn't work, no matter which theme I try
<frojnd> strange
<frojnd> if I open index.html with konqueror shows only code
<pierreth> can i have some help to have sound with my machine?
<pierreth> in kinfo, it is written that I have no sound card
<pierreth> well, so sound
<arcasa> You know some keyboards have like volume control and other useful buttons on.... Are they a Windows only thing or has the Nix Collective found a way around that?
<arunkale> lupine_85: OMG FTP is so easy using Konqueror!
<arunkale> and so fast!
<purple> hi all
<arunkale> hi purple
<graft> arcasa: you can probably deal with 'em... you just need to munge around with your xorg.conf some
<lupine_85> if you think that's good, fish://your-ssh-server
<lupine_85> (to arunkale)
<purple> cansomebodypaste me a link of kde 3.5.4 repo to install it on my ubuntu box?
<pierreth> arcasa: you have to install some applications
<arcasa> I'm a noob. I installed Kubuntu this morning.
<pierreth> arcasa: hotkeys I think
<_bender_> Oh this question is gonna be random but....is the CONFIGURE command included by default with Kubuntu...?
<lupine_85> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 141 kB, installed size 380 kB
<arcasa> Can you name the application?
<arunkale> lupine_85: what's that do?
<graft> well, there you go...
<pierreth> ubotu: did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about did - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> arunkale: lets you browse any SSH server
<arunkale> oh?
<lupine_85> very handy
<pierreth> i made of try of hotkeys
<graft> i wish they'd get rid of ftp entirely
<pierreth> I made a try of hotkeys
<AV1611> greeting! can anybody help out with SFTP protocol, please...
<graft> what's your question, AV1611?
<pierreth> But I don't have enough keys, so this is not very useful for me
<AV1611> FarSCP plugin is used at Win
<lupine_85> Alright! hotkeys works really well
<AV1611> but at linux I can't find any suitable tool
<AV1611> for that task////
* lupine_85 just installed it
<lupine_85> scp:// ?
<graft> AV1611: fish:// in konqueror, as we just discussed
<AV1611> and what ois the syntax of that command?
<Zamboulie> how do i change my password?
<graft> AV1611: it's just browsing your machine, like: fish://your-server/path
<AV1611> fish://username:passwd@ftp.secureftpserver.org
<lupine_85> erm, SSH server
<Dace> AV1611: remote:/ -> Add a Network Folder
<graft> um, never, ever put your ssh password in a url, eww
<AV1611> there's got to be appiled some username and passwd
<lupine_85> hehe
<graft> that is REALLY REALLY bad security
<graft> AV1611: it'll prompt you for it, in a SECURE fashion
<pierreth> If I go in kcontrol, it is written: No information about Sound card
* lupine_85 plays with his volume
<lupine_85> oooh, in public as well...
<pierreth> how can I know if I have a sound card?
<pierreth> I have no volume
<graft> pierreth: lspci -v, probably
<AV1611> well, thanx, but if there's a way to work with it my MC-like commander?
<lupine_85> hmm
<AV1611> by MC
<AV1611> I mean
* lupine_85 wonders if there's a GUI to the hotkeys config files
<AV1611> do you see, straight MC (as well as FAR, TCMD) cannot work with that kind of server
<pierreth> graft: I think I have nothing
<AV1611> I got SFTP plugin for FAR, ad onmly then I become able to get through to my server...
<pierreth> it have an ibm 300PL
<graft> pierreth: you don't see like 'multimedia audio controller' or some such?
<pierreth> graft: no, not at all
<pierreth> graft: I have the plugs on the machine
<Martijn81> this is weird, changing the resolution from system settings does not work, and when i reboot i am forced to reconfigure-xserver again. It used to work splended :s
<graft> AV1611: so you want sftp working in mc?
<pierreth> graft: my speakers are connected
<AV1611> yes, that's the main problem I need to resolve
<AV1611> as mc is very usable for me
<pierreth> graft: I looked inside the machine and it seems to be integrated to the mother board
<graft> pierreth: wanna post the output of lspci -v on the pastebin?
<pierreth> graft: sure
<Martijn81> it doesn' t "preview either", no xgl installed, just vanilla installation, this hardware worked fine in dapper until now. I am lost
<DralaFi> is there a kubuntu-specific configuration app to make the framebuffer on bootup have higher res? or is this just an issue of making grub use the proper vga= option?
<lupine_85> it's not kubuntu-specific
<lupine_85> just vga= ir
<lupine_85> it*
<DralaFi> thanks :)
<pierreth> graft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23356
<graft> AV1611: mc has built-in fish support... hit F9 and it's 'shell link' in the pulldown menu
<AV1611> OK, thanx!
<AV1611> goodbuy
<Martijn81> i'd hope it's only me then, i' ve not touched xorg.conf since installation, besides nvidia driver of course
<graft> pierreth: hrm, looks like it doesn't recognize your card at all... are you sure it's seated properly? it's a PCI card or on-board?
<pierreth> graft: no, as I said it is integrated to the mother board
<graft> hm, anyone know how to get that snazzy boot-splash sequence working?
<graft> pierreth, my guess is it's disabled in the bios, then...
<pierreth> graft: not a bad idea, i will look
<pierreth> graft: thank you
<draik> If none of my OpenGL screensavers function/display, what should I be looking for and where?
<DralaFi> glx module needs to be loaded
<DralaFi> you can try glxinfo
<draik> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<draik> Xlib: No protocol specified
<draik> Error: unable to open display (null)
<h3sp4wn> draik: Installed a combination of drivers from nvidia.com and from the repositories
<draik> How do I run/install  *.run  files?
<lupine_85> sh <file>
<DralaFi> sh ./blah.run
<h3sp4wn> chmod +x blah.run
<lupine_85> assuming they're executables
<h3sp4wn> ./blah.run
<sorush20> hi guys I'm unable to use amarok-xine with alsa..
<cristian> hola a todos , mi ubuntu no apaga , alguien me puede ayudar?
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that xine was unable to get the device..
<h3sp4wn> draik: You should either use the drivers from the repositories or from nvidia not a combination of both
<sorush20> I have spoken to the amarok people but they say that its a distro problem rather than amarok
<sorush20> how would I go about fixing this proble.
<draik> h3sp4wn, I can't seem to install the driver from nvidia because I'm running X
<sorush20> I am using advanced linux sound arch in the system settings - sound and multimedia
<draik> I also installed the drivers from the repos already
<sorush20> how would I go about fixing this probelm?
<purple> i trying to upgrade my existing KDE to 3.5.4 but i get these messages W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<purple> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<purple> can u help?
<purple> sorry 4 flooding
<purple> ;(
<h3sp4wn> draik: Have you run nvidia-glxconfig enable (or whatever the command is)
<BluesKaj> sorush20, try the new release available at these repos sites:
<BluesKaj> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<BluesKaj> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<manuel_> hi
<purple> thnxx
<purple> thnxx BluesKaj
<draik> says that nvidia is not a command
<draik> errr.. .command not found
<lupine_85> nvidia-glx-config iirc
<BluesKaj> add them to your sources list and then do the 'sudo apt-get update" command
<pierreth> graft: it is enabled
<draik> Error: your X configuration has been altered.This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that thisnot correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the followingcommand: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section from nv to nvidia.
<Martijn81> ok, work again, if people are having the same issue they might NOT wanna skip the Kpersonaliser bacause configuring the resolution will be unpossible from kde otherwise
<Martijn81> *works
<draik> lupine_85, I did   nvidia-xgl-config       and then it told me that I had to select    enable | disable          I did        nvidia-xgl-config enable         and got that error
<sorush20> BluesKaj: you have given me the wron source
<sorush20> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<lupine_85> draik: then do what it's told you to do
<lupine_85> or edit the file manually
<draik> ok
* draik hopes he doesn't mess anything up
<Martijn81> why is this new kpersonaliser introduced anyway? anyone?
<BluesKaj> sorush20, try the new release available at these repos sites: sorry sorush20, but you have to copy and paste them into your sources list
<cpk2> draik: you should just have to change nv to nvidia
<draik> ok
<draik> I'm going to do that right now
<h3sp4wn> draik: just run md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<sorush20> BluesKaj: you told me this was the repo eb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main, but amarok suggest this deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 dapper main which is it?
<h3sp4wn> draik: then re run it
<BluesKaj> both !
<draik> OK
<draik> to restart X do I need to restart the desktop or can I safely do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE?
<BluesKaj> I copied and pasted them from my list ... those sources got me the new amarok and dependencies
<lupine_85> draik: ctrl+alt+backspace is fine
<draik> Thank you
<draik> Thank you lupine_85 h3sp4wn and cpk2
<lupine_85> np :)
<BluesKaj> sorush20, or try www.imbrandon.com for more info and sources
<cpk2> i hope he backed up is xorg.conf
<cpk2> his*
<NthDegree> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sorush20> BluesKaj: that dosent' help
<NthDegree> !restricted >Vanique
<NthDegree> !restricted > Vanique
<sorush20> I am using the same verison as you are but there i snot way that I can use alsa and amarok xine..
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that xine was unable to initialise audio driver..
<zorglu> q. what is the name of the kde task bar which zoom the icon as in macosx ?
<BluesKaj> well , sorush20...it works for me
<BluesKaj> duh, check yer drivers then ... it's not amarok
<lupine_85> sorush20: probably something else - e.g. artsd - is using the sound hardware
<miyako> zorglu: there have been a lot, just google around for some combination o f"linux" "kde" and "dock" and you'll probably find one you like
<eve> @find thriller
<sorush20> lupine_85: those firefox for gaim use it?
<lupine_85> sorush20: what?
<sorush20> lupine_85: the artsd
<zorglu> miyako: ok thanks
<cpk2> sorush20: firefox and gaim can both tie up your sound card but your artsd should be handling more than one output
<sorush20> cpk2: what could the problem be? my kubuntu system is set to use alsa but I have two output deviced a usb headphone that I want to use with amarok and a monitor speaker..
<lupine_85> sorush20: lots of things use artsd, but in general you can make them use something else
<graft> man there should just be a howto for this
<graft> 'how to disable artsd, use alsa, and live a better life.'
<lupine_85> graft: write one? :)
<cpk2> usually in ubuntu the sound "just works"
<graft> yeh... probably i should
<lupine_85> it's pretty easy though... click... click... click... untick
<frojnd> hej guys, I wrote some html code. Where can I preview it?
<graft> the problem is, for some reason the KDE guys are STILL stuck on arts, even though they haven't developed it in years
<lupine_85> frojnd: what?
<graft> and they keep bundling it in and leaving it running... dumb
<miyako> frojnd - try just opening it in konqeror or firefox
<frojnd> I made my first page in html
<lupine_85> IMO, if you want to things playing at the same time, you should have two sound cards ;)
<lupine_85> ^ what s/he said^
<frojnd> I allready tried, nothing happens, it opens code that I wrote :S
<enzo_> OK
<graft> frojnd: what'd you edit it with? is it plain text?
<enzo_> si I did all of that
<Hawkwind> graft: You do realize that arts is being replaced
<lupine_85> does it have a .html extension?
<enzo_> *so
<miyako> frojnd - is it HTML or is it something like PHP?
<lupine_85> oooh really?
<enzo_> but now I can't log into Kubuntu
<frojnd> graft frojnd: what'd you edit it with? is it plain text?
<graft> Hawkwind: um, no... when, "kde 4"?
<frojnd>  yes
<lupine_85> what with?
<Hawkwind> graft: In KDE4 yes, but not sure if it might appear *before* that
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: I've been told it's being replaced by *solid*
<frojnd> <lupine_85> what with?  ur talking to me?
<graft> man... everything good is going to happen in KDE4... it's like waiting for Jesus to arrive
<lupine_85> frojnd: no
<miyako> I'm really excited about KDE4 - good things are happening
<Hawkwind> graft: Hah
<lupine_85> graft: he's in south park
<enzo_> h3sp4wn, lupine_85, I did what you both told me and now it won't load up
<graft> oh yeah, true
* lupine_85 googles
<sorush20> but I have already set my kubuntu to use alsa through system settings
<lupine_85> enzo_: were you the nvidia drivers person?
<miyako> graft: except without the people randomly knocking on your door asking if you've heard the "good news"
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Supposedly there is mention of it on the arts(d) home page
<zorglu> miyako: apparently the installation of kxdocker went ok... i restarted kde but nothing chnaged. how can i test if it is there and working ?
* lupine_85 goes out to spread the word
<enzo_> yup
<lupine_85> then presumably the driver isn't in properly
<lupine_85> what happens when you "sudo modprobe nvidia"?
<graft> miyako: um, some linux zealots are pretty zealous
<enzo_> I can't log into anything
<miyako> zorglu - I'm not sure, I haven't used that one befre.  I don't really have access to KDE right now since I'm at work (running NT4 *shudder*)
<lupine_85> enzo_: yes you can
<zorglu> miyako: ok :)
<lupine_85> you have six virtual terminals to choose from
<miyako> graft: true, it reminds me of that quote on bash where the guy says linux users are like the jehova's witnesses of the computer world.  "have you heard about linux?"
<enzo_> and none of them respond
<enzo_> it freezes
<flake> howdy all
<lupine_85> in that case, something in the module is flaky
<lupine_85> reboot in single-user mode and go back to the old one
<miyako> zorglu : if you stick around for a couple of hours I can check when I get home.
<graft> i'm all set for KDE to destroy the world, but i dunno... seems like things have been pretty stagnant interface-wise for so many years, i'm skeptical of them pulling off a huge leap forward
<lupine_85> Har! "KDE uses aRts to play sounds. aRts bases on your normal Linux sound drivers, either OSS or ALSA (using the OSS emulation)."
<graft> talk is cheap
<frojnd> or can anyone tell me what's the name of text editor?
<lupine_85> kate ?
<frojnd> txt
<lupine_85> nano ?
<frojnd> hm
<graft> kate!
<flake> vi
<enzo_> lupine_85, single user mode?
<lupine_85> enzo: also known as recovery mode. it's an option in the boot menu
<enzo_> that's what I'm in now
<frojnd> I saved my html file like: index.html
<enzo_> I'm in under root right now
<frojnd> and it doesn't wanna open it like it should
<miyako> graft: I'm not sure, I think that progress is being made, but I think things are going to cool off a bit until compiz and XGL or AIGLX become more mature
<enzo_> I gave my root password
<lupine_85> then run nvidia-glx-config disable
<graft> frojnd: sometimes it doesn't like initial spaces or line breaks...
<lupine_85> and you should be back to stability
<miyako> I really like XGL/Compiz, but I do wish that compiz was integrated into the KDE Kontrol Center, and that I could reasonably run OpenGL applications while running XGL
<enzo_> cosays that command not found
<miyako> (maya runs like honey that's been setting in the freezer for a week under XGL)
<frojnd> graft frojnd: sometimes it doesn't like initial spaces or line breaks...  I know, so I've used <pre> :)
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> I am going all over again
<graft> frojnd: um, what?
<graft> frojnd: you've used <pre>?
<graft> frojnd: err, maybe you should pastebin your code... :P
<enzo_> lupine_85, it says command not found
<lupine_85> well, you used it earlier
<lupine_85> well, you called it "nvidia-xgl-config"
<enzo_> nvidia-glx-config   is not a command, which is strange because it worked earlier
<cpk2> enzo_: if you try tab completing from nv do you get anything?
<miyako> try nv then hit tab a couple of times
<enzo_> nope
* miyako loves tab completion
<enzo_> nothing
<miyako> sometimes I try to use tab completion in every day conversation
<cpk2> enzo were you logged in as root when you ran it last time?
<graft> you're talking to your mom and you look around for the tab key?
<enzo_> I am under roto
<enzo_> *root
<_Mucki_> hi
<miyako> "of course I can explain where I've been... I was<tab><tab>"
<_Mucki_> can anyone help me with cifs?
<Martijn81> ok i might sound stupid, but where do i report a bug an launchpad, i seriously can' t find it
<frojnd> html so qute ;)
<enzo_> Is there a way to undo what I did manually?
<Trackilizer> I just connected my ipod nano into kubuntu and now i have an ipod icon on my desktop, however how do i put songs onto it and remove them again? i'm looking for something like itunes for kubuntu.
<cpk2> enzo_: did you backup your xorg.conf?
<enzo_> I only changed one thing
<enzo_> nv to nvidia
<_Mucki_> i used to mount my samba share with smbfs, it was fine apart from the encoding, thats y i changed to cifs, there the encoding works fine but the file owner is root although i set uid and gid in the fstab, infact i only changed smbfs into cifs
<_Mucki_> any1 got an idea?
<Martijn81> closed maybe?
<lupine_85> yes, just sed "s/nvidia/nv/" -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> or there might be a backup somewhere
<linnuxxy> the toggle key for keyboard layout not working for me!!! i have to click the indicator in the task bar to change the keyboard layout!!!
<lupine_85> check for the backup first :)
<little_caesar> where can I get synaptec package manager, since it didn't seem to come w/ kubuntu
<little_caesar> I don't like adept
<enzo_> yup
<enzo_> I made a backup
<enzo_> its the original one from the fresh install
<enzo_> but cp won't work
<cpk2> so just move the backup to xorg.conf and then you will be back to working
<graft> little_caesar: just install it, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<little_caesar> thanks
<enzo_> cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<cpk2> enzo try mv
<h3sp4wn> enzo_: Make sure you have dapper-security main restricted (in sources.list)
<enzo_> cp: cannot create regular file `xorg.conf': Read-only file system
<enzo_> I do have it, yes
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> usually the fs gets mounted ro when errors are detected
<enzo_> cannot move
<enzo_> read only
<h3sp4wn> enzo_: Otherwise you will not have the suitable restricted modules for the kernel you are running (i.e nvidia.ko)
<lupine_85> did you shut down properly?
<enzo_> I did the CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<enzo_> then I wasn't able to log back in
<lupine_85> so you pulled the power?
<h3sp4wn> enzo_: But X is now not running ?
<enzo_> not running, no
<cpk2> enzo_: why couldnt you log back in?
<enzo_> no clue
<h3sp4wn> enzo_: sudo aptitude search restricted-modules~i
<enzo_> doesn't say
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Have you had the chance to do a 64Bit build of E17 yet ?
<enzo_> aptitude: command not found
<cpk2> enzo_:  tab complete apt
<lupine_85> the first thing you need to do is get away from the ro filesystem
<enzo_> nothing
<enzo_> just beeps at me
<lupine_85> the easiest way would be to reboot normally and let fsck run, then ctrl+alt+del it
<little_caesar> graft: Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<graft> little_caesar: um... seems unlikely...
<little_caesar> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<cpk2> does tab complete even give you options if you try it without anything typed out?
<enzo_> nope
<enzo_> wait
<enzo_> now it does
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Not yet - do you need it to be signed ? (I will try and do it tommorow)
<enzo_> Display all 390 possibilities? (y or n)
<trappist> mine doesn't
<enzo_> y
<trappist> 390?
<cpk2> oh well thats good, 390 isnt very much
<graft> little_caesar: did you update recently?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Up to you if you sign them.  If you do, I'll just a copy of the key .asc file to put on SoS with the packages as well
<little_caesar> no
<little_caesar> graft: maybe I need to add a repo which has it
<cpk2> kind of wierd you dont have apt though
<graft> little_caesar: well, why don't you update? sudo apt-get update
<little_caesar> what are some of the repositories where to get it? all of mine are like security
<enzo_> nope, no apt
<little_caesar> fine. But I'm on dialup...
<enzo_> alias, alsactl and arch
<graft> little_caesar: you don't have the main repos?!
<little_caesar> I have what it came with
<graft> yeah, you do, then... just update
<enzo_> what's the command to restart x?
<cpk2> i thought you said x wasnt running?
<enzo_> its not
<enzo_> just thought it might help/work
<Hawkwind> To start it, startx
<Hawkwind> If it's not running, you can't restart it
<little_caesar> "Nothing to update. Good bye!"
<enzo_> command not found
<little_caesar> to graft
<cpk2> i forgot the other command its init-rc touch something or other
<little_caesar> well, you know. I wasn't able to get on the internet earlier. A lot of repos are commented out on sources.list
<graft> little_caesar: um, what are you using to update? i've never gotten that message
<cpk2> ah i think its touch init-rc kdm
<little_caesar> I think that's why. Because sources.list says it wasn't able to verify it
<little_caesar> and, of course. How can you verify it without the internet?
<little_caesar> I have no repos, I think
<little_caesar> lol
<little_caesar> uncommenting them. Seeing if that helps
<graft> well, that would do it
<cpk2> enzo_: does "touch init-rc kdm start" work?
<little_caesar> when does it verify repos? Every time you open the package manager?
<enzo_> nope
<enzo_> RO FS
<cpk2> !tune2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tune2fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enzo_> want me to fsck?
<cpk2> whats the usage for tune2fs?
<little_caesar> lol
<enzo_> it can do that
<cpk2> might want to
<little_caesar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<little_caesar> who are you
<royal> ok how do you install Wine off of a jump drive? (gateway linux computer has no internet access... only the windows computer has access and i'm using it)
<cpk2> its easier if you use tune2fs and set the mount count to 99 then reboot
<enzo_> tune2fs -C 99
<enzo_> ?
<cpk2> i think so
<cpk2> cant remember if its c or C
<enzo_> -C mount_count
<enzo_> -c max_mounts_count
<purple> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<purple> :)
<cpk2> yeah you want C
<cpk2> and set it to 99 then reboot
<cpk2> it should fsck on startup then
<enzo_> hmmm
<enzo_> all it returned was       tune2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<cpk2> it probably worked
<enzo_> I'm rebooting now
<enzo_> recovery mode or regular boot?
<cpk2> regular i suppose
<enzo_> ok
<enzo_> seems to be going through now
<enzo_> but it usually fails after the fsck
<royal> how do you install Wine off of a jump drive? (gateway linux computer has no internet access... only the windows computer has access and i'm using it) I downloaded the file off of linuxgamers.net and now I want to know how to install it to my Kubuntu PC
<cpk2> fails?
<enzo_> yeah, after it goes 100% in fsck, it goes back to the blue Kubuntu splash screen (black background) and sits there... frozen
<vge> hey, how can i disable mousewheel that changes tabs when i use the weel ower them?
<enzo_> does that make sense?
<cpk2> enzo_: jst oto a different terminal and i think do "touch init-rc kdm stop"
<cpk2> just go to*
<enzo_> can't at the moment
<cpk2> why not?
<enzo_> 85%
<cpk2> oh ok
<enzo_> .. /dev/hdb1 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<cpk2> but fsck doesnt find any bad blocks?
<enzo_> well, that's done
<pierreth> it is curious, I have a generic icon for my thunderbird window
<enzo_> and again, I'm back to the blue kubuntu
<pierreth> I have an X
<enzo_> that won't go anywhere
<pierreth> What could be wrong?
<enzo_> doesn't seem to
<enzo_> and if I reboot right now, it will do it over again because it wasn't unmounted properly
<enzo_> and that just gets irritating after a while
<pierreth> In the K menu, I have the good icon
<cpk2> go to a different terminal and try that stop command
<cpk2> btw you can ctrl c fsck
<enzo_> WTF???
<pierreth> How can I fix Thunderbird to have the proper icon?
<enzo_> I hit CTRL+ALT+DEL and it goes through and rebotos
<enzo_> *reboots
<cpk2> you can ctrl c fsck
<b_52Centos> is there any correspondant of gDesklet
<b_52Centos> ?
<enzo_> pierreth, right click on the thunderbird and select to edit the item, then click on the icon in the new window and scroll down to Thunderbird...
<b_52Centos> in dke ?
<enzo_> Ummm...
<b_52Centos> kde i mean
<pierreth> enzo_: I have the right icon in the menu
<enzo_> this time there was no check, but I'm still stuck out of X
<pierreth> enzo_: The application itself does not have the good icon
<enzo_> C+A+F1 is ok
<enzo_> don't know about that, mine works fine
<pierreth> enzo_: I have a the generic X Windows icon
<enzo_> ok
<enzo_> so now I can actually modify files
<arunkale> anyone here tried out drupal?
<enzo_> no longer ROFS
<enzo_> sorry pierreth, can't help you with that... dunno how to change that
<cpk2> so get the old xorg.conf in there and hopefully x will work again
<pierreth> enzo_: OK, it is weird bug
<enzo_> did that right now, and now I'm rebooting
<enzo_> I hope I can get X back
<enzo_> all of this trouble for OpenGL
<enzo_> UGH
<enzo_> still not logging into X
<lupine_85> does it say why?
<cpk2> i think it just locks up before the gui login?
<lupine_85> e.g. when s/he runs 'startx'
<enzo_> yup
<lupine_85> it gives error messages which can be handy
* enzo_ = he
<enzo_> Fatal server error:
<enzo_> no screens found
<enzo_> XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<enzo_> after 0 requests (0 known processes) with 0 events remaining
<lupine_85> the important error will be before that
<enzo_> that's my error when I go to C+A+F1 and type     startx
<lupine_85> ok, check the log
<lupine_85>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<enzo_> right
<enzo_> what am I looking for?
<cpk2> the error
<lupine_85> any error :)
<enzo_> well, for starters, I think the big one here is that it says I have an ATI, rather than nVidia Device
<halfbloodprince> anyone here used drupal?
<lupine_85> well, yes
<enzo_> EE No devices detected
<lupine_85> in that case install the ATI drivers rather than the nvidia ones
<cpk2> haha that might be a problem
<cpk2> what does lspci say yo have?
<enzo_> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]  (rev a1)
<cpk2> lupine_85: so he doesnt want the ati drivers =P
<lupine_85> indeed
<lupine_85> ok, what does "sudo modprobe nvidia" say?
<enzo_> nothing
<enzo_> just returns to the prompt
<lupine_85> in that case, you have the nvidia drivers installed OK
<enzo_> ok
<lupine_85> what does startx say now?
#kubuntu 2006-09-14
<enzo_> same error
<enzo_> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enzo_> ?
<lupine_85> probably best
<h3sp4wn> try installing nvidia-xconfig
<lupine_85> I don't get what's up with these drivers recently
<h3sp4wn> it has never failed for me (in my brief stint of using nvidia)
<enzo_> do I want nv or nvidia X server driver?
<lupine_85> try nvidia first
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, nv
<Anna> Is there a German here who can tell me what combination of keys I have to press to get the @ symbol and [] ? I'm getting tired of switching keyboard layout every time...
<cpk2> is ati not the hassle it used to be now?
<lupine_85> tried #ubuntu-de ?
<lupine_85> cpk2: never used ATI
* lupine_85 is a nvidia fanboi, and uses the drivers from the website
<Anna> oh, didn't know there's a ubuntu-de, thanks
<cpk2> yeah but h3sp4wn said he hardly uses nvidia so i was curious
<h3sp4wn> I am using ati 9250 now (free drivers - don't want a tainted kernel really)
<enzo_> h3sp4wn, IT WORKS!!!
<lotusleaf> cpk2: probably not as good as nvidia IMO but since the news of AMD acquiring ATI, it should be interesting to see what progresses in the next year
<h3sp4wn> enzo_: What did nvidia-xconfig ?
<lupine_85> bwahahaha
<lupine_85> yes, if AMD get ATi in order, I will be most happy
<royal> how do you install Wine off of a jump drive? (gateway linux computer has no internet access... only the windows computer has access and i'm using it)
<h3sp4wn> Next machine will probably use intel onboard graphics
<lotusleaf> royal: #winehq
<cpk2> i've always understood nvidia to be for the gamer and ati to have all those tv out doohickies and whatnot
<cpk2> and tv ins
<enzo_> ok
<royal> k
<enzo_> so everything is installed, but not the way I had it
<cpk2> well enzo_ that took way longer than it had to i guess hehe
<enzo_> no wonder, I'm under root
<DralaFi> anyone have the intel 915GM chipset with onboard intel grafix card? any way to increase video memory?
<enzo_> well worth the knowledge, I'll say that much
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: The bios
<DralaFi> i get no options in the bios
<h3sp4wn> No then
<DralaFi> it's supposed to be some sort of dynamic shared mem
<DralaFi> afaik the windows driver can alloc 8MB to 128MB of system ram as needed.
<h3sp4wn> Are you using the free drivers (with the cvs mesa ?)
<DralaFi> however it seems in kubuntu, I only ever get 8MB from the card
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, I have no idea. How would I go about checking?
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: Can you specify the amount of video memory explicitly in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DralaFi> using I810 driver
<draik> Feels good to be back
<draik> AND THE SCREENSAVER WORKS!!!!!!!!!!
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: glxinfo | grep direct
<draik> h3sp4wn, your advice/suggestion was perfect
<DralaFi> can i run that reconfigure xserver-xorg while x is running?
<draik> cpk2, lupine_85, thank you for your help
<lupine_85> yes, but it won't take effect 'til you restart X
<lupine_85> np :)
<DralaFi> thanks
<draik> lupine_85, maybe not for you, but for me it was
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> hi
<coreymon77> ive tried everything that was said on the sound wiki page on the ubuntu website
<coreymon77> nothing has worked
<coreymon77> can someone please help me
<DralaFi> h3sp4wn, I set VideoRam        65536 but not sure it is doing anything about it
* Anna passed out on drugs: Away at the moment
<srdjant> h3sp4wn: direct rendering: Yes
<coreymon77> can anyone help me please?
<DralaFi> coreymon77, what's the problem/
<coreymon77> my sound wont work
<coreymon77> ive tried everything on the ubuntu wiki site
<coreymon77> nothing has worked
<jpiccolo> what kind of sound card?
<coreymon77> i want sound
<DralaFi> so when you use sound, what happens?
<coreymon77> sblive
<coreymon77> nothing
<DralaFi> lsmod | grep emu10k
<coreymon77> i have the basic sblive card that comes with dell computers
<coreymon77> do i need root for that?
<Hawkwind> No
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> it gave me a bunch of text
<coreymon77> now what
<Hawkwind> Put it into pastebin
<coreymon77> should it work now?
<Galathalion> whats a pastebin?
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DralaFi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin
<Galathalion> i c
<DralaTop> ok i'm going to test the gfx memory
<DralaTop> also don't i need to tell kernel  mem=<actual size - memory i want for gfx>  ?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> its there
<DralaTop> coreymon77: you need to paste in here the URL of the paste results
<h3sp4wn> DralaFi: I don't think so - I thought that intel graphics were not supported well until edgy (because the free drivers were in and working properly then)
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23379
<DralaTop> well i'm totally not sure about this graphics issue...
<coreymon77> so?
<coreymon77> any clue?
<DralaTop> coreymon77: sound should be ok. make sure you unmute all the sound channels and turn up the sound
<coreymon77> do you mean
<coreymon77> go into kmix
<DralaFi> yes
<coreymon77> and turn every single dial up?
<DralaFi> yes
<coreymon77> every dial in the output and input tabs
<DralaFi> but also make sure its unmuted
<coreymon77> and press the green button
<coreymon77> s
<coreymon77> in both  tabs
<DralaFi> they should be bright green, not dark green
<coreymon77> on the output tab
* DralaTop tests x11
<DralaTop> brb
<coreymon77> i mean the input tab
<coreymon77> there are red buttons too
<coreymon77> should i make those bright too?
<DralaFi> red = record
<DralaFi> not needed
<coreymon77> so just turn all the dials up and make sure all green buttons are light
<DralaFi> yes
<coreymon77> what about on the switches tab
<coreymon77> there are yellow and red lights
<coreymon77> no dials
<coreymon77> should i touch those?
<DralaFi> not required
<coreymon77> there is a switch that says sblive analog/digital with a yello light on top
<coreymon77> turn that on?
<DralaFi> no idea
<DralaFi> can try
<coreymon77> YES!!!!
<coreymon77> YES!!!!
<coreymon77> YES!!!!
<coreymon77> YES!!!!
<coreymon77> i have been trying for weeks to get that working
<cpk2> no?
<coreymon77> thanks alot!
<PrinceKid> Hello, i've just now installed Kubuntu. I need a good firewall, any idea ?
<Hawkwind> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<h3sp4wn> PrinceKid: Why do you need a firewall ?
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> this is linux
<cpk2> PrinceKid: you shouldnt need firewall or av
<lupine_85> lol
<cpk2> unless maybe you are a mail server you might need av to scan mail going through you
<coreymon77> its not lioke windoxe where everyhting you do bogs down your comp with viruses and spyware
<lupine_85> PrinceKid: if you want a firewall, you'd use iptables
<lupine_85> however, ubuntu starts no services by default, so there's not much point
<DralaFi> yes but some people run services
<PrinceKid> i'm beginner in using Linux.
<lotusleaf> and some services run people!
<DralaFi> what about hostile *outgoing* connections?
<cpk2> lotusleaf: O.o
<h3sp4wn> Why would there be hostile outgoing connections ?
<DralaFi> trojans, viruses, worms
<PrinceKid> So, i don't need firewall to protect my pc ? ...
<cpk2> how in the hell would you have a trojan and not notice it
<lotusleaf> DralaFi: don't install random .deb files from random websites
<lupine_85> DralaFL: there aren't that many for Ubuntu
<lupine_85>  /linux
<DralaFi> cpk2, rootkit
<lupine_85> the occasional rootkit... it's not a big deal
<Vanique> ojaciee
<lupine_85> unless you're a complete idiot, of course ;)
<h3sp4wn> How could a rootkit be installed if your system is upto date - and you don't run X as root - it is highly unlikely
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: .deb files are installed as root...
<lupine_85> so malicious .deb files are the most likely route
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: I don't install random .deb files
<lupine_85> indeed, but (playing the devil's advocate here), what if someone hax0rs the ubuntu archive servers? ;)
<speedghost> selam
<speedghost> trk varm
<lupine_85> "oooh, there's an update for X..."
<cpk2> lets hope you dont use apt-get that day
<lupine_85> I'm with h3sp4wn in that it's not really an issue
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: And re adds a new checksum for the dapper archive ? I think it would be noticed before that happened
<lupine_85> just something to keep in the back of your mind
<lupine_85> I agree, it's unlikely
<lotusleaf> there are plenty of unofficial repos
<lotusleaf> and many newbies don't know the difference
<DralaFi> its easy to have buffer overflows in programs
<cpk2> i dont think even the plf could have something that bad happen to them
<DralaFi> very easy
<Creedence> afternoon everyone....
<DralaFi> even talk of insecure wifi drivers in the linux kernel...
<lupine_85> DralaFi: yes, but buffer overflows are only relevant if the service is running (which by default they aren't)
<DralaFi> kernel is running
<DralaFi> what if you have a buffer overflow in the kernel in net/tcp/* code?
<lupine_85> and as for insecure wlan drivers - that's cross-platform, and TBH there's not much that can be done atm. We can just be thankful that there aren't any easy exploits around
<DralaFi> whoops... you just get a random tcp packet that's crafted with a payload and whoops
<lupine_85> DralaFi: the linux tcp stack is well-written
<DralaFi> i know
<DralaFi> just used as an example :)
<lupine_85> any vulnerabilities like that are fixed *very quickly*
<lupine_85> too quickly for them to become useful to /some random hacker/
<lupine_85> TBH, it could be argued that the firewall is more likely to be exploitable than anything else on a standard ubuntu install
<DralaFi> yes but why does my kubuntu use an older kernel?
<lupine_85> it doesn't matter
<lupine_85> seriously, it doesn't mater
<DralaFi> you really need multi-tier security
<lupine_85> people still use 2.2.x and it's perfectly secure
<DralaFi> yes but for a different reason?
<DralaFi> 2.2.x doesn't have new code
<Mater> [01:01]  <lupine_85> seriously, it doesn't mater
<DralaFi> new code = potential vulnerabilities
<lupine_85> so you complain when you get new code, and complain when you get old code...
<lupine_85> what's left?
<lupine_85> no system is unhackable, in theory
<Vanique> NthDegree: alive ?
<lupine_85> in practice, a standard ubuntu install is as secure as it needs to be, given the current computer world situation
<dcode> is there documentation for netbooting kubuntu installation on ppc?
<NthDegree> yes
<dcode> all I see on kubuntu.com is for user guides
<dcode> can anyone tell me where I can find the documentation for netbooting kubuntu installation?
<Vanique> give me tha link to your blog man
<Vanique> i lost it
<sorush20> but when I try to install the libfam0 package most of other packages are removed for some reason including adept
* kilrae has an unhackable computer in his closet
<Telroth_Plushie|> kilrae, doesn't count if it's not 1) turned on nor 2) connected to the internet
<kilrae> shucks
<dcode> kilrae: it does count if someone can steal the computer
<kilrae> how about an empty case?
<NthDegree> LMFAO
<dcode> umm....well then it can't rightly compute much
<dcode> but you could make it your honey pot
<dcode> :D
<kilrae> i'll string some abacus beads through it
<dcode> lol
<kilrae> it's actually a liquor cabinet
<dcode> bonus
<kilrae> i store small bottles in the drive bays
<chris449> hi, my wireless card doesnt' work. It's a belkin 802.11g F5D7000, and is supposed to work on the madwifi drivers. atm it's disabled because it causes ubuntu boot to hang on "configuring network devices" if enabled. The suggestion on the madwifi site is to reinstall linux-restriced-modules. But this would mean deleting the nvidia drivers in the process, and i'm using xgl. what should i do to get my wireless working?
<grout_> does automatix work with kubuntu or just ubuntu?
<lupine_85> automatix doesn't work with anything ;)
<grout_> well does easy ubuntu work with kubuntu?
<Telroth_Plushie|> grout_, ubuntu is the same as kubuntu, except for the default packages
<Telroth_Plushie|> they work find together
<Telroth_Plushie|> *fine
<grout_> ok thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> kubuntu has KDE packages installed, ubuntu has gnome installed
<Telroth_Plushie|> other than that, they are the same
<imbrandon> heya sorush20 ;)
<sorush20> imbrandon: i'm there..
<sorush20> hi so why does installation of libfam0 try to remove a hell of a lot of other packages including adept etc.. ?
<sorush20> that is compeletely dumb
<imbrandon> grout_, yes easyubuntu support kubuntu
<imbrandon> sorush20, it shouldent
<imbrandon> sorush20, just install the -dev packages the other will get installed when you install the amarok deb if needed
<obf213> !root > obf213
<imbrandon> sorush20, want the fast track to compile it with the options you want ?
<imbrandon> ( i can cut alot of the steps out for you )
<obf213> i am confused about root. i tried to set up my pritner using the local host it asked my the root user and password, being as i have one user i enterd my username and password and it said i dont have priveledges
<obf213> do i have to set up some other account?
<sorush20> imbrandon: yes it possible.. I'm just trying to contrib back by a back trace for my problem..
<imbrandon> obf213, it askes you hte user password
<sorush20> here is what I get
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23382
<sorush20> the same for the fam package
<imbrandon> no no
<imbrandon> dont do that
<imbrandon> i said libfam0
<imbrandon> what is your probelm for a backtrace ?
<sorush20> imbrandon: see for your self http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23383
<imbrandon> ok dont do that either then
<sorush20> just that crossfade with a usb device gives xine can not find driver on song change.. alsa
<obf213> do you have to set up a cups account somehow?
<imbrandon> meet me in #imbrandon , i'll help you compile it the correct way to fix that
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, no
<imbrandon> obf213, no
<obf213> i guess you have to now
<swamptu> i was messing with xgl/compiz and now i get "KDEInit could not launch 'cgwd'.:" at startup.....how do i make that go away?
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, no, you don't
<obf213> im trying to delete a printerl it asks me for a my user name and password for CUPS ast localhost.631
<obf213> i put in my user name and passowerd, adn it just prompts me again.
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, did you click the "adminstrator mode" button at the bottom ?
<obf213> its a web interface
<obf213> it must be different then
<Creedence> obf213 I think you need to be root to run CUPS from localhost:631
<Creedence> try going to system settings -> printers
<Creedence> then you will have the admin button
<tpelton> hi all
<tpelton> wondering if anyone knows
<Creedence> hey there
<tpelton> when i install linux-k7-smp kernel
<tpelton> then nvidia-glx
<tpelton> driver only works
<tpelton> with one of the two bootable kernels
<jpiccolo> i would i see what is keeping me from unmounting a cd
<tpelton> the "earlier" one
<jpiccolo> how*
<tpelton> any thoughts ?
<tpelton> seems like it only installs the modules
<tpelton> for one of the kernels
<tpelton> any thoughts ?
<naegling23> has anyone had any luck with libmtp?
<tpelton> anyone have any thoughts on nvidia-glx and multiple kernels ?
<Creedence> tpelton, I have to be honest... I can't get it to work on one kernal!
<cpk2> you can have as many kernels as you want
<tpelton> creedence, ok ... drat
<tpelton> yeah
<tpelton> i install linux-k7-smp
<cpk2> its actually better to have about 2 other ones besides the one you are using
<cpk2> just incase something bad happens
<tpelton> this brings down (2) kernels
<tpelton> so far, so good
<tpelton> but nvidia-glx
<tpelton> only works for one of them
<tpelton> the "earlier" one
<tpelton> i want to run the "older" one, because presumable, it has patches
<excitatory> i don't suppose anyone know where to get an aotuv oggenc deb?  i'm having a very hard time compiling it myself.
<tpelton> argh ... i can't find anything about this issue on the 'net or on forums
<tpelton> kind of annoying
<tpelton> oh well
<obf213> wht does it mean when something cant open pidfile
<obf213> can't open or create /var/run/hplip/hpiod.pid: No such file or directory io/hpiod/hpiod.cpp 195
<obf213> what does that mean
<host-one> 
<tpelton> .pid files are usually files that store the process if of something
<obf213> ok.
<obf213> so i typed in a command and it send that error
<BonBonTheJon> what command
<obf213> and i checked that file is missing, any ideas as to how i get it, if adept says i have the packet
<obf213> hpiod
<tpelton> so for instance, a "thing" can store it's own pid when it starts, and then "kill" itself with the pid
<obf213> tpelton, so would the /var/run/ file exist it the printer was on or something
<Feclar> Hi, I am trying to install Kubuntu however during the install process I can not load the X server (even in safe video mode) because it is out of sync, and I can not edit xorg.conf because its on a Cd
<swamptu> are you using alternate install cd or livecd?
<swamptu> if you are using livecd try using the alternate install cd
<Feclar> livecd
<Feclar> k
<Feclar> thanks
<grout__> i got a folder shared in windows on my network. how can I access it through kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> grout__: Samba is one way
<trappist> and all other ways use samba :)
<Hawkwind> Heh true
<grout__> how do i use samba?
<trappist> I just install smbfs and make an entry for the share in /etc/fstab, but I'm pretty sure there's a nice gui way to do it
<coreymon77> whats a good kubuntu program for converting mp3 to wav?
<DralaFi> mpg123, mplayer, xmms with disk output plugin  etc
* DralaFi goes to sleep
<DralaFi> nite nite
<grout__> anyone know of a gui way to use samba?
<trappist> coreymon77: maybe mp3-decoder foo.mp3 --wav foo.wav
<grout__> anyone know of a nice gui way to use samba?
<trappist> grout__: if they didn't know 60 seconds ago, they probably don't now.  try poking around in the menu a bit, or wait a while longer and ask again
<apol> grout__: smb4k worked just fine
<apol> there is a long time ago since I used samba for last time
<steveire> http://scipy.org/Installing_SciPy/Linux <<< Is it just me or do the atlas packages mentioned near the bottom of that page not exist?
<grout__> thanks
<coreymon77> no worries
<coreymon77> i found something on apt
<coreymon77> soundkonverter
<apol> steveire: have you updated?
<steveire> yes.
<steveire> there are packages with similar names.
<apol> op
<wanderson> algue ta usando o edgy?
<steveire> apol: op?
<apol> steveire: ok
<apol> steveire: I can find them all
<apol> :S
<apol> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
* beemonk wants to play games!
<steveire> really?
<apol> yes
<apol> the atlas-* ones at least
<apol> perhaps you need to include universe
<wanderson> blz, desculpe
<steveire> atlas-sse3-dev <<< I have atlas3-sse-dev and atlas3-sse2-dev, but not that one
<apol> yes that's true
<apol> but sse2 might be good enough for you
<danny500> How do I play a .rar music type?
<apol> danny500: .rar is not a music type
<danny500> what is it?
<steveire> ah, so you can't find them all, but you can find packages with similar names?
<apol> danny500: youre right
<danny500> ???
<apol> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<apol> which similar names? what do you mean?
<coreymon77> why not just use the linux version of winrar
<danny500> I'm downloading a music soundtrack and it's in the .rar file type.
<apol> look at it
<apol> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<danny500> ok thanks
<apol> its a compression format
<apol> theyre all packed in
<danny500> how do I unpack it?
<Hawkwind> danny500: Use unrar
<oscar_> where the fuck is here???
<[GuS] > oscar_, ?
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<oscar_> Is somebody otside???
<oscar_> Anyway, nodoby is talking
<obf213> i keep getting this  error when i try to set up my printer
<obf213> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-PSC_1510,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required
<oscar_> I don't see any "fmily" chating
<obf213> i have hpijs installed
<Kr4t05> oscar_: try using a vowel or two, and we might be able to understand you.
<Riddell> obf213: dapper or edgy?
<danny500> watch your language,I'm 3 years old and I don't like your poop mouf. lol
<danny500> hahahahahahaha
<oscar_> Yeah right
<oscar_> Mustta be a genious
<jmichaelx> i am wanting to increase the resolution on my monitor  to 1280 x 1024, but in the display systems settings, the highest i can select is 1024 x 768.... do i need to reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix this?
<danny500> genious all the way
<danny500> no really I'm 17
<oscar_> Did i asked you??
<danny500> Watch your language you motherfuck!
<danny500> lol
<Hawkwind> danny500: Please stop
<danny500> ok sorry
<oscar_> Guess who's talking about the manners
<Kr4t05> /mode #kubuntu +m
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* danny500 was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<jmichaelx> you guys are aiming to get banned, if you don't quit that
<Kr4t05> oscar_, too. :)
* Ash-Fox is a stupid stupid fox. For five hours he was messing with his wi-fi configuration, trying to figure out what was wrong. Then he finally realised he was missing the last number of his 128bit WEP key -.-;
<oscar_> Wow, nice chat
<Riddell> jmichaelx: means your monitor has only reported it can do 1024, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: Hah!  That bites when it's something so simple like that
<jmichaelx> ty Riddell
<oscar_> SO simple
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, perhaps a video driver upgrade is in order if yer running an intel MOBO ...we ahd a guy here yesterday with that very problem
<oscar_> THat's why WIndows ROcks
<Kr4t05> Troll.
<oscar_> Win XP
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, yeah, and the best thing was, iwconfig kept telling me there were no errors at all. Including with passwords, so.. :P
<Kr4t05> Flame bait.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have an old ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/ 2X (rev 5c)
<Kr4t05> Man, I love that handy /ignore command. :)
<oscar_> Me too, how can i ignore you???
<coreymon77> oscar
<coreymon77> get out of this channel
<coreymon77> now
<BluesKaj> frglx  driver , jmichaelx
<BluesKaj> ?
<oscar_> I won't
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: you think that is the driver i may need? i would like to be more sure about it before i try...
<coreymon77> somebody kick him for saying that
<coreymon77> this is a kubuntu linux channel
<jmichaelx> i poked around a little bit in the forums, but have not yet seen anything
<coreymon77> not an i love windows channel
<Ash-Fox> There are windows channels on freenode?
<CVirus> who cares
<draik> yea
<coreymon77> i mean windoze
<Kr4t05> coreymon77: Unfortunately, he's well in his right to blab about Windows, as long as he isn't hurting anyone.
<oscar_> Nobody is talking about I LOVE KUBUNTU
<sorush20> imbrandon: it dosen't work sorry..
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23388
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> its still a linux channel
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> ill just ignore him
<oscar_> Please
<draik> Wait wait wait... WAIT... this isn't Windoze Lovers Anonymous... Darn
<coreymon77> lol
<_blu3ray> i connect to kubuntu from real vnc ver 4 thru the remote desktop sharing but load goes wild and whole sytem gets laggy
<oscar_> That's the only thing u can talk
<BluesKaj> go into systems settings/display/adminmode/hardware/config and the drop down list may have driver listed for your ATI card
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i'll give it a look
<Ash-Fox> _blu3ray, why don't you just stick with.. vnc only.
* Neolithium waves.
* Ash-Fox waves back?
<_blu3ray> is there a problem with default desktop sahring?
<_blu3ray> sharing
<draik> We're starting a wave... sweet!!!
* coreymon77 waves goodbye to oscars blabbing
<_blu3ray> i have a 3 gig cpu with 1 gig mem
* Neolithium just decided to come on, cause he found a distro he's happy with now.
<oscar_> Goodbye honeymon
<_blu3ray> and can barly open a terminal window
* coreymon77 also wave back at neolithium
<oscar_> Now, coreymon has shown his low tolerance attitude
<coreymon77> everyone do the wave!
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i do not see frglx on the list...
<draik> Neolithium, you're going to have fun with Kubuntu
<sorush20> I keep getting an error when I try to install libfam-dev package I get a brocken package
<Neolithium> Definately :)
* coreymon77 has always had fun with kubuntu, especially now that sound works
<_blu3ray> xorg and krfb take up all cpu just by connecting
<draik> If you ever need help with something, you can be sure at least one person will be here to help you
<Neolithium> I started with FC5, after I realised that kinda sucked, went through gentoo, Mandriva, Suse, Slackware, FreeBSD....and all in the last 2 weeks.
* Neolithium is picky now, about his distro's ;)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, there's a generic ATI driver you DL atheir site for Linux
<draik> I am on my 3rd install of Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> if want to try it
<draik> #1 was FUBAR when I was playing with all options at once
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: does that differ from the ati driver that k/ubuntu installs?
* coreymon77 never uses non debian linuxes
<Ash-Fox> playing with all the options at once? what options?
<Neolithium> I noticed, when I first tried it; there was lots less system lag
* coreymon77 needs apt
<draik> #2 I messed up while backing up for more HDD space (20GB to 120GB)
<BluesKaj> yes jmichaelx, i think it is
<Neolithium> SUSE, no matter what, kinda was a little slow; even though I disabled tons of services that I didn't use; pulled all useless programs off....
<oscar_> COreymoon needs a life
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<kutan> Which package should I download so I can play AVI on Kaffeine?
* coreymon77 thinks that yast is a piece of shiyat anyways
* lupine_85 too
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i am scared of borking this system....   lemme look at the ATI site...
<Neolithium> Yast definately sucks, It's been admitted it's still basically a beta program.  the bulk of suse users still use SMART
<kutan> Anyone?
<lupine_85> apt-rpm + adept might have made SuSE more usable
<Neolithium> Novell is aiming to have it fixed up nicely by 10.3 or so....
<draik> kutan, 'apt-cache search' is your friend... but I'll look right now
<BluesKaj> I was searching for one for my ATI xpress 200 but the best one is the fglrx
* coreymon77 used apt for rpm during his short suse period
<Neolithium> Not to mention, JESUS was Kubuntu a quick install
<lupine_85> I left before I got round to it :)
<coreymon77> who?\
<Neolithium> Plus it recognized ALL of my hardware. Even my MMC card
<Neolithium> er, card reader
<kutan> Thanks draik, cause I'm about to go to bed and I want to put somethin on for someone
<draik> do you have the w32codecs?
<kutan> uh
<kutan> Suppose not
<draik> try that
<draik> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> kutan: restricted formats, first link
<Neolithium> If you have the backports enabled on sources, you should be able to search and install win32
<Riddell> !
* coreymon77 just went to the windows channel and laughed at them all for being windoze suckers!
<Riddell> Neolithium: w32codecs isn't in any ubuntu archive
<coreymon77> and was then told nice one by someone
<Riddell> coreymon77: that's unhelpful
<Neolithium> Riddell, didn't they used to be in backports?
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> but it was fun
<Neolithium> maybe that was somewhere else I saw that....
<Riddell> Neolithium: no
<draik> kutan, did you go to that link?
<BluesKaj> some ppl are happy with windows , they're just not as adventurous as ppl who migrate from windows to linux :)
<draik> scroll down and follow the instructions for windows codecs
<Neolithium> Oh wait, now I remember
<Neolithium> Here's the instructions for whoever needs it:
<Neolithium> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Neolithium> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
* coreymon77 waves
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i am thinking this video card may be too old for the propietary driver...
<Ash-Fox> I'm unhappy with windows, I couldn't even get decent graphics acceleration on it :(
<coreymon77> ash-fox: then go to the windows channel and laugh at them
<Ash-Fox> What windows channel?
* Neolithium laughs, "A drive by insulting? ;)"
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: You do realise that most of the people in that channel also (maybe even mostly) use unix
<coreymon77> ##windows
<coreymon77> thats why someone said nice one
<Neolithium> Insulting doesn't help promote Linux though; makes us look petty
<coreymon77> im gonna go do it again
* Neolithium facepalms.
<BluesKaj> well the frglx driver is a very wide ranging one. It covers alot of ATI cards
<coreymon77> does anyone want to watch
<draik> Neolithium, that's a nice way to put it
<coreymon77> im telling them they should use kubuntu
<kutan> Mmkay done, thanks a bunch draik. :\
<kutan> See ya all
<Neolithium> Well, it is true. Most people fear linux from the outdated idea that it's not user friendly and only command line.  to be honest, it took me a while to try it out, but then, I got hooked.  I swear someone put telepathic herioin in the MD5 sums
<coreymon77> anyone
<coreymon77> last call
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: If you can get 3d acceleration with 'radeon' instead of fglrx then it is best to do so
<BluesKaj> i looked in my ATI driver list but didn't see your card list , jmichaelx..so i don't know what else to tell you...maybe one of our more knowledgable ppl here can help ! :)
<draik> last call for what?
<coreymon77> watching me do funny stuff in the windoze channel then leave the cahnnel quickly
<seth> coreymon77, that's not a good way to represent kubuntu
<draik> nope
<draik> use another name :p
<seth> please take your off-topic chat to another channel, not the support channel
<seth> thanks
<Neolithium> Many a forum I've been in on discussion where windows users say that microsoft has massive amounts of revenue from software sales; but they end up being silent when we make them realize that the ONLY thing keeping MS afloat, is it's volume licensing with manufacturers.
<draik> not your name, I meant the OS
<BluesKaj> ahh... h3sp4wn to the rescue :)
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: you need to do sudo aptitude purge fglrx~i  first
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (select radeon (or ati which should load radeon by a wrapper))
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn , i don't think he's using that driver
<coreymon77> okay
<h3sp4wn> < jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i am thinking this video card may be too old for the propietary driver... (so I am helping him try the other one)
<coreymon77> im doing it now
<draik> coreymon77 doing what???
<BluesKaj> good h3sp4wn  :)
<coreymon77> playing around in the channel
<coreymon77> anyone want to watch
<Neolithium> No; that's just...pitiful, really
<seth> coreymon77, last chance to take your off-topic chat to another channel, please. Thank you.
<jmichaelx> i will give them a try, h3sp4wn,,, although the card ia already using 'ati'
<Neolithium> Almost as dumb as running into a Fedora channel and saying their distro sucks. It's just disrespectful, petty, and....well, for lack of a better term, childish
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: If you have any part of fglrx installed then it will stop 3d working with ati or radeon
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i have not tried to install fglrx at any time
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: lspci -nn | grep ATI (run that)
<jmichaelx> i just changed the resolution setting in xserver-xorg, so i am going to restart...
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, will do
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I should be able to tell you from the chipset whether you need fglrx or not (unless its an obscure one)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, it said nothing when i entered that command
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu2': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 498 MHz (998 bogomips), , RAM: 345/376MB, 107 proc's, 1.4d up
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i don't know if that was what you wanted or not
<draik> 500MHz???
<jmichaelx> yup
<draik> how's it run?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: lspci -nn (run that and tell me the line with vga controller in it)
<jmichaelx> kubuntu dapper runs great on this PC
<Neolithium> It's linux dude. Specializes in lower end systems :)  completely ROCKS on the higher end :)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: how do i know which line that is?
<Neolithium> It should say VGA, etc; monitor related stuff
<h3sp4wn> it will contain vga or VGA
<draik> Neolithium, I am have a REALLY FUN TIME with my set up
<BluesKaj> yeah , my AMD 3200+ 2ghz cpu & 1Gig RAM runs it very nicely for a midrange pc
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: nothing mentions VGA
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: pastebin the full output (if you can be bothered)
<Neolithium> draik, I'm still waiting to build my franken box...once I get the cash; I just turned my averatec laptop for now, into my linux box. And thanks to Kubuntu; it's running GREAT
<tony_> hey THC
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: it's me bothering you ! lol i will be happy to paste-bin the output
<draik> Neolithium, I wasn't sure what I was trying to say... either "I am having.." or "I have..."
<tony_> anyone know how to make fonts look better in kubuntu? Isn't there some kind of program for that?
<Neolithium> draik, Both work :)
<draik> except for the grammar
<draik> Neolithium, I spent $2300 USD on the desktop I have now
<Neolithium> draik, Bah, I gave up grammar when I dropped out of High School ;)
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<draik> we can feed ubotu???
<coreymon77> yup
<draik> sweet
<lupine_85> !bot3coursemeal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot3coursemeal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<coreymon77> that doesnt work
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<seth> please don't abuse the bot
<coreymon77> stop
<seth> feel free to /msg it if you want to play :)
<coreymon77> you are gonna make ubotu fat
<draik> Just feeding it is abusing?
<draik> fatbot???
<seth> it spams the channel, draik
<draik> oic, sorry seth
<Neolithium> draik, That's nice man :)  I'm just on disability since I was discharged from the Army; so once I save a few cheques; the computer is gonna pwn all :)
<seth> no worries
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23391
<Frederick> folks how do I set kubuntu to have the option to create a zip when I right click a file?
<draik> Neolithium, my desktop was originally my class final in college... biuld the ultimate desktop, but it has to be the ultimate for your needs
<draik> so I went with Gaming and just well rounded fast
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 295/535GB, RAM: 3012/3031MB, 106 proc's, 2.18h up
<Neolithium> Daaaaamn, that's nice :)
<jmichaelx> draik: that is quite the machine....
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: that output is strange are you sure you ran it with -nn not -n (try just lspci if that does not work)
<Neolithium> I'm still bare minimum cause of my laptop restrictions
<draik> WTF??? Since when did I switch to 3.5.4???
<coreymon77> go to the channel #debian-bots to play with all of the debian distro bots
<Neolithium> probably the last upgrade
<draik> Thank you jmichaelx... and it's 3 years old
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: it was nn
<draik> took me about 3 months to complete... using all my paychecks for parts
<Neolithium> That's the best box....home built
<draik> mosdef
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Maybe the version I am using is newer (from edgy) - just run lspci with no arguments - tell me the line with ati in it
<draik> Neolithium, I have LinuxJournal magazines sent to my house... there was an issue to building the best desktop, server, etc
<draik> I was pretty close
<draik> for the desktop
<Neolithium> Sweet :)
<BluesKaj> gamerz ...that all those fast powerful macines are good for ...except as servers may be :)
<draik> Next on my list is going from 256MB to 512MB or even 1GB video
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
* lupine_85 wants more RAM
<leser> hi @ll
<draik> Speaking of RAM, I have 4GB, dual-channel, but I think that I have a bad bank or something because it only registers 3GB
<jmichaelx> * likes older systems with moderate amounts of EAM
<jmichaelx> RAM*
<grout> how can i get xmms to prompt me for a password on .htaccess sites?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I would try forcing  - Driver          "radeon"
<Neolithium> I was going to upgrade my ram; but there's no point since my swap is still untouched.  My other box that I want to build; will have the need, but not this one
<draik> jmichaelx, I have a bunch of old RAM sitting here on my desk...
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: That card is far too old for fglrx
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, i am nervous about this, but i'll give it a try....
<jmichaelx> draik: can i buy it?
<jmichaelx> :-D
<draik> How about I just give it to you... I have no use for it
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: make a backup first and then if it doesn't work just copy it back
<draik> I just pulled them from the systems in my graveyard
<jmichaelx> draik: i'll take all the SDRAM i can get,,,
<draik> graveyard = my backyard full of gutted computers
<jmichaelx> or DDR
<Neolithium> *laughs* I already got dibs on a friends' computer who calls it useless. Little do they know, I only want their cool case; the rest is trash
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i could also just reconfigure xserver-xorg , could i not?
<jmichaelx> draik: you need my address? :-D
<jmichaelx> am i still connected?
<cod> jmichaelx, is the card not working at all?
<Neolithium> God I ///hate/// when people download torrents and don't seed after they have the file....
<draik> On the side I have my own business... repairing PCs... one dude had a PC that everyone said was as good as a cadaver/paperweight... That this is up and running as good as his newer winxp desktop. He thinks I'm $DEITY...
<jmichaelx> cod: it is at this point
<cod> jmichaelx, lemme guess... no 3d?
<draik> sorry jmichaelx, in between a few things...
<jmichaelx> hey i have one more issue.... every once in a while a proggy tries to load on this OC called 'HTTP cache cleaner'... but it never loads and i cannot get it to quit. what is this?
<jmichaelx> PC*
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Are you sure that direct rendering is not working ?
<Neolithium> Why would you need a cache cleaning program? Most Linux browsers can do that from the preferences or options menu....
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i am going to reboot, as i changed the resolution in xserver-xorg.... after i restart i will change the driver, so i am only changing one thing at a time...
<Neolithium> You can even set them to clear the cache when you exit the browser
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i don't think it is...
<jmichaelx> Neolithium: i have not installed any cach cleaning proggies...
<BluesKaj> heh, i was running debian on an old 233mhz 128mbram , with 6gig HDD for a while ... a bit slow but fun just the same :)
<Neolithium> Hmmmm, I'd just enable it auto on your browser, then you shouldn't have any freezing problems...
<jmichaelx> weird
<grout> how can i make apps start at startup?
<obf213> im getting this error
<obf213> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-PSC_1510,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required, and i have hpjis installed
<obf213> in dapper
<trappist> grout: put a script or a .desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
* Ash-Fox finds the hp printing daemon annoying.
<CVirus> Ash-Fox: kprinter
<Ash-Fox> I don't want it, but if I remove it, I can't keep some base meta packages
<Ash-Fox> Which screws things up when you do a distro update. :/
<BluesKaj> obf213, what printer ?
<obf213> BluesKaj its an HP PSC 1510
<wry> Hey dudes. i'm havin trouble extracting a rar file
<Ash-Fox> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<CVirus> wry: sudo apt-get install unrar
<wry> I've installed unrar-free, but ark still don't like it
<lupine_85> unrar-free doesn't work with many newer archives
<Neolithium> wry, you can find stuff at the ubuntu page, or if you want, install winrar for linux (free) at http://www.rarlab.com
<lupine_85> free but not Free :(
<obf213> BluesKaj yesterday i had HP drivers now it cant seem to find them
<wry> what's the dif btween free and Free?
<Neolithium> I haven't had a problem with anything from RARlab
<lupine_85> free is as in beer, Free is as in freedom
<BluesKaj> yeah HP printer drivers seem to be faulty ...I fooled around for 3 mos before i could get my network (windows) printer to work
<trappist> wry: the 'unrar' package should work
<stahnma> #exit
<trappist> wry: I don't know if ark handles it, but "unrar x filename.rar" ought to do it
<CVirus> wry: ark handles it dont worry
<trappist> there you go
<CVirus> wry: just sudo apt-get install unrar
<BluesKaj> you prolly already committed your printer drivers for the system
<obf213> BluesKaj now no drivers slash printrs are even showing for me to choose drivers for after i reinstalled hpjis
<Ash-Fox> You know... If I script anymore stuff in /etc/networks/interface, it will become selfaware.
<obf213> hpijs*
<BluesKaj> made the hpijs the default driver
<Ash-Fox> Ubuntu really needs a decent network interface manager :P
<obf213> BluesKaj, are you saying because i reinstalled it i need to some how make it the default driver?
<wry> Before I came here the unrar package was claimin that it would either break another process or the server was down, and yeah I'd removed non free.
<BluesKaj> no, it already is
<wry> I guess it was just down... thanks for your magic touch guys!
<BluesKaj> now you may have to remove the printer completely a la windows and reinstall
<obf213> BluesKaj, this is local
<obf213> straightusb
<BluesKaj> yup, no difference
<obf213> i didnt install anything with windows
<BluesKaj> no I'm saying you may have to reinstall just like one would in windows
<obf213> ah
<BluesKaj> remove the drivers ...that's what I did to make mine work
<obf213> hrm yesterday i had the drivers
<obf213> ill fiddle arouand somemore
<lupine_85> System Settings->Networking works here :)
<BluesKaj> evryone usually finds a way to make it work ...when you do, please share your experince with us here
<wry> what's the go with wine these days? I've installed it on each of the disto's I've tried recently (before settling with Kubuntu.. I think). Ubuntu, and mepis that is.
<wry> Nothin seems to happen and theres no obvious way to config it... once upon a time it had a gui setup interface. So whats the go now?
<lupine_85> wry: winecfg
<lupine_85> installed with wine
<wry> cheers lupine
<lupine_85> np
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i installed the radeon driver... but thus far , i am not sure if anything has changed. should i try to reconfigure x again to see if i can now change the resolution?
<obf213> any ideasa as to wht i did to kde print to have no printers show up from me to choose from?
<BluesKaj> yeah , whynot , jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> k
<shadowhywind> hay question for you all, i need to update my alsa, any ideas on how to upgrade
<shadowhywind> if i just compiled my own version of alsa would that break anything?
<shadowhywind> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> dunno , i just use system settings /systen services /adminmode
<jmichaelx> ok, i will restart again.... brb
<terwilliger> anybody know why I can't upgrade amarok on dapper? What gets broken?
<draik> your feelings?
<BluesKaj> amarok update and the dependencies can be found at www.imbrandon.com
<BluesKaj> he was kind enuff to help me get the upgrade to amarok 1.4.3 yesterday
<BluesKaj> he has some repos that you copy and paste to the sources list on that site
<obf213> yeah so i rebooted and the kde wizard still showed no drivers
<BluesKaj> try system settings
<obf213> ??
<terwilliger> BluesKaj: thanks! I'll check there
<obf213> i go system setting->printers->administartion mode->add new printers->it finds the pritner on usb->select printer(run into problem because it no longer loads list)
<BluesKaj> weird
<coreymon77> who owns the ubugtu bot?
<obf213> all i did was reinstall the hp drivers list because at first it showed me the lsit i selected the printer but it couoldnt load driver, now there is no list at all
<ceruleantiger> hi, I was just wondering, is there any way to import all of my settings, skins, etc... to another kde box?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, i have radeon installed.... still cannot increase the resolution. do i have any other options?
<ceruleantiger> I just set up a new computer, and it will be a real pain to configure everything to exactly my old computer... (I had tons of custom keybindings, skins, etc... all set through kde apps)
<yuriy> kformula in kword beta -- :(
<coreymon77> anyone know who ubugtus owner is>
<Eeyore_Jr> i have a big problem
<Eeyore_Jr> i just used adept manager to remove libxin something thinking it was related to xine
<Eeyore_Jr> it appears to be removing konq, kdm, etc.
<labkom> what your problem
<Eeyore_Jr> it stopped at kdm prompting with a yes/no, so i think i can kill adept
<Eeyore_Jr> how do i recover?, as it appears it removed adept
<labkom> helooo.........................
<ceruleantiger> hi labkom
<lupine_85> Eeyore_Jr: in a terminal you want to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lupine_85> that'll bring all the packages back
<labkom> i am sory i can't understand...i don't know
<lupine_85> ceruleantiger: copying your entire ~ might do it
<Eeyore_Jr> should i kill adept manager or leave it hanging?
<tony_> my system won't go any louder. can someone help? kmixer is maxed and i have a 5.1 creative system
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, did you check alsamxer?
<Admiral_Chicago> alsamixer*
<tony_> how do i do that?
<labkom> not yet
<Admiral_Chicago> in your konsole, type alsamixer
<Eeyore_Jr> labkom: ack, already did
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<labkom> i don't know
<Eeyore_Jr> anyhow, looks like your suggestion is working
<labkom> not yet
<labkom> I am sory, i can't help u
<labkom> hello rynakca
<ceruleantiger> when you do scp, is there any way to tell it to skip the file it's currently downloading?
<Eeyore_Jr> well, i am operating again :-)
<rcmn> >
<ceruleantiger> you know, copying the .kde folder worked! It worked!!! thanks a lot lupine_85
<ceruleantiger> that just saved me like a week of config time :)
<obf213> has anyone in her setup their pritner over the local host
<obf213> since kdeprint just stopped working on me that they only way i think i can do it
<Erich-K> Does anyone know if there is a foobar for linux?
<BluesKaj> never understood what foobar is ...thot it was a  mp3 player :)
<Erich-K> It plays loads of different sound files
* sangers thinking ditching dapper for sarge unstable
<Riddell> sangers: why?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> sangers, you'll regret it
<sangers> Maybe sarge will be  less buggy for me
<obf213> anybody used the local host to set up their printer, and know how the whole passwrood thing is supposed to work
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: you out there?
<obf213> i keep on failing authentication for some reason
<jamadagni> hello
<jamadagni> can anyone help me here with local repos?
<jmichaelx> hey BluesKaj, i found something interesting...... in Xorg.0.log, i see that it says 'insufficent memory' several times in reference to 1280x1024 resoltuion.... would that be how much memory my PC has? or how much video RAM?
<firesuite> is there a tutorial anywhere on how to obtain root ?
<__mikem> sudo passwd root
<BluesKaj> prolly video
<firesuite> easy as that huh :)
<__mikem> yess
<BluesKaj> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ..repositories here
<firesuite> thanks man
<__mikem> firesuite why do you need root access?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i wonder how i would adjest the video ram? is there a limit to how much i can allot for video?
<BluesKaj> sorry jmichaelx, dunno :(
<firesuite> i dont, i just want to know it because i should :)
<firesuite> i wont be silly with it promise
<__mikem> ok, just remember sudo is your friend, su is not
<firesuite> yea thanks.. i seemed to remember needing it to install quake 3 some time ago. could be wrong though..
<__mikem> its posible
<garface> im having trouble installing the latest nvidia drivers for amd64, went to thier site and downloaded driver, but when i went to install it an error occured, any ideas?
<jmichaelx> does anyone know how to adjust the video RAM??
<JFreakCapo> hello everybody, anybody can suggest to me some app to burn DVDs please...
<draik> JFreakCapo, I'm using k9Copy with k3b
<draik> I'm actually using it right now
<draik> it runs really well for DVD backup
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: Depends on the type of DVD actually
<draik> true
<JFreakCapo> thks i gonna try it
<draik> movies, k9copy
<draik> data, k3b
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: If you mean movie DVD's, then k9copy.  If want data, k3b
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: Be forewarned, k9copy doesn't just direct copy DVD's though.  It shrinks them down from a dual layer sized DVD to fit onto a single layer DVD then it burns it
<pierreth> remember, I told you about a bug in Thunderbird with an icon...
<JFreakCapo> in my repositories don't have k9copy do you have a repository ?
<draik> Hawkwind, you can avoid that if you want to
<Hawkwind> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<pierreth> Well, for no reason, the icon is now back
<Hawkwind> draik: Sure you can, but that was what it was meant for
<pierreth> no restart of the application
<draik> It won't do it for me though, that's what I'm saying
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: It's in universe so you need to enable it
<Hawkwind> draik: Won't do what ?
<JFreakCapo> ahh ok, thks
<draik> shrink the DL to SL
<pierreth> the bug is just gone
<pierreth> graft: ?
<Hawkwind> draik: Wow, that's the reason it was made and it works perfectly here
<draik> I have issues with it and dvdauthor
<draik> I can't have autoburn enabled or else it doesn't work
<draik> but that's fine
<draik> I guess I like it the way it is now
<wayne__> what is the cpmmand to change the restricted software?
<wayne__> command
<intelikey> about half the time when i start kde x doesn't have a keyboard.  that is to say the keyboard is not read by kde or any app started in kde...   it's an (AT) keyboard and xorg.conf says { Driver          "kbd" --   Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg" --  Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104" --  Option          "XkbLayout"     "us" } so it must be a bug  ?
<garface> what does it mean when i try to use glxgears to test my 3d acceleration and i get this error,  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<jmichaelx> intelikey: would you happen to know how to change the amount of video RAM?
<garface> nope
<firesuite> ive heard mixed reports about Automatix, would anyone here recommend installing this thing?
<intelikey> jmichaelx sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmichaelx> ok thnx
<JFreakCapo> <Hawkwind> i have installed k9copy but isn't in my menu, where is ?
<patrick_> How can i make Umlauts and ess-tests on linux?
<Healot> set your keyboard to German or install German language support
<Healot> I guess either way works
<wayne__> what is the command ti edit my repository
<intelikey> wayne__ sudo apt-setup   ?
<intelikey> no sudo apt-config
<JFreakCapo> <Hawkwind> have i to check the option "burn with k3b" to burn the dvd or leave unchek ?
<intelikey> i thought it was setup.... wayne__ anyway you can edit by hand if you know how.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !repos > wayne__
<patrick_> i set my layout to german
<patrick_> now how to i make the Umlaut?
<intelikey> aptconf - Debconf infrastructure for setting up apt sources
<thomas_> Grub question, am I supposed to be able to use the cp command inside the grub prompt?  I made a floppy with grub, but can't cp the files to the new /boot partition...  can anybody help me with this?
<intelikey> aptitude-doc-fr - French manual for aptitude, a terminal-based apt frontend
<intelikey> aptsh - apt interactive shell
<obf213> abattoir: i just got it all set up
<abattoir> obf213: what did you do?
<abattoir> obf213: as i said earlier, i'd expect it to work out of the box
<obf213> yeah it shoulda. i dunno wht the problemo was
<intelikey> apt-howto - example-based guide to APT
<obf213> i jsut had to reinstall like 90million packages but its all good
<abattoir> obf213: anyways, as long as it works :)
<abattoir> ...its good
<BigIron> What is the best window manager?
<Creedence> kde
<lupine_85> compiz :)
<robotgeek> BigIron: wrong channel to ask question :)
<BigIron> In its self ,with no other packages?
<intelikey> ok i've isolated the problem.   it's in the auto-login process  it seems that if a kde session is started while another tty is in focus, that x never grabs the keyboard input.   it doesn't affect sessions started while the tty running x is in focus.
<intelikey> best ???    ! start a wm war.
<obf213> how do i find out howmuch of my hdd is used up?
<robotgeek> obf213: df -kh
<omar> Hi everybody
<intelikey> kh ?
<intelikey> isn't that contridictory ?
<obf213> it worked
<omar> do you know, what can I do?. I have a web cam, but I don't have the drivers
<omar> is a little one, Deluxe
<intelikey> h=human readable    k=in units of 1k
<omar> what can i do in order to use it?
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a mathmatica equivelent ofr linux?
<intelikey> i have no idea what "mathmatica" is,  anything like bc ?
* Creedence wishes to wish all the students and teachers of Dawson Colledge his sympathies.
<Admiral_Chicago> look it up. its real cool
<BigIron> I have lost the ablity to configure my log in window
<intelikey> no thinks, i'm not interested.  and i don't do windows.
<omar> Hey guys pls, I gotta a real cute girl who wanna share video
<omar> how to configure my web cam
<thomas_> Grub question, am I supposed to be able to use the cp command inside the grub prompt?  I made a floppy with grub, but can't cp the files to the new /boot partition...  can anybody help me with this?
<draik> LOL
<Healot> hehe
<robotgeek> lol
<BigIron> I thought another package may restore it so I can change it.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, i don't do windows eithre thats why I want a FOSS altrenatiwe
<Admiral_Chicago> ROFL
<abattoir> omar: we are jealous, so we wont help you out :-\
<beemonk> lol
<casey_> funny, yet totally true..
<omar> hehe
<abattoir> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<omar> I will give you the mail
<abattoir> omar: ^^^ read those first
<abattoir> omar: no thanks :), was just kidding
<flaccid_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<intelikey> well i'm not jealous.  i just don't know anything about vidio cameras
<casey_> same.
<flaccid_>  If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). <------ i don't believe this exists
<omar> I will read, and be back, thanks
<abattoir> flaccid_: i think this entry is gnome-oriented... let me check it out...
<flaccid_> thanks abattoir
<omar> by the way, what's the best office for linux
<warpzone> hey guys, any word when ktorrent 2.02 is going to hit the repos?
<omar> koffice doesn't open everything
<draik> Whoa! Creedence, tht's a messed up story... Goes to show that you should pay attention and do your homework!!!
<Galathalion> can somebody please help me install flashplayer in mozilla?
<flaccid_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> !flash
<warpzone> galathalion: have you checked the unoffical stater guide?
<robotgeek> how about the official help?
<draik> robotgeek, I didn't know there was any
<warpzone> galathalion: i just follow their instructions to the letter, works every time
<warpzone> though until 9 comes out, its pretty disappointing
<draik> yup
<robotgeek> draik: Kmenu -> Help
<abattoir> flaccid_: try alsamixer in the command line
<Galathalion> ok ill try
<Galathalion> thanks
<warpzone> if you're addicted to flash stuff may need to do FF in wine :( :( but I've never used wine so dunno how well that works
<draik> robotgeek, I try !<keyword> or google
<omar> I don't like flash since is not open
<flaccid_> abattoir: there is no device selecting function i can eee
<flaccid_> abattoir: can we update the bot entry to be kubuntu friendly
<abattoir> flaccid_: yes, work is proceeding on that front... i'll add this to that list
<flaccid_> legend abattoir
<abattoir> flaccid_: w.r.t kmix, i think a combobox shows up when you have more than one device
<abattoir> flaccid_: so you can choose b/w the devices that you want to control
<abattoir> huh? :P
<flaccid_> just saying that you are a legend
<intelikey> speeking of "alsamixer"  i'm missing a device node in /dev/snd/  i think.  my alsamixer wont open.
<flaccid_> but you can select the hardware device, not alsa?
<Creed205> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americas/09/13/montreal.shooting/index.html
<intelikey> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Creed205> night all
<Creed205> I gotta get to bed
<Galathalion> didnt help much :<
<warpzone> adios
<intelikey> howto make the missing device ?
<abattoir> flaccid_: it is alsa by default...
<flaccid_> how to use dpkg or similar to list files provided by an installed package?
<flaccid_> abattoir: sweet
<abattoir> flaccid_: check kcontrol->Sound and audio for more info
<intelikey> flaccid_ dpkg -L package
<abattoir> ...'Sound and Multimedia' rather
<Galathalion> i downloaded the macromedia flash-thingy and installed it but it still dont work
<flaccid_> thanks y0
<intelikey>            howto make the missing device ?
<flaccid_> abattoir: yeah but thats kde sound system only
<abattoir> flaccid_: click on the Hardware tab
<warpzone> Galathalion: not work how? its only flash 7 so most you'll get is some vid, no sound
<flaccid_> abattoir: yeah but thats if you have the kde sound system on
<Galathalion> warpzone: mozilla says i dont have it installed
<flaccid_> i turn it off coz there is no need for it
<abattoir> flaccid_: it is alsa by default, i'm pretty sure of that... what problems are you having?
<flaccid_> no problems abattoir :)
<warpzone> galathalion: which guide did you follow?
<Healot> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<BluesKaj> ok Im at the dir i want to install ...forgotten the install command ! doh
<abattoir> BluesKaj:  a deb?
<Healot> 1.5.05?
<flaccid_> i guess there is no native alsa admin frontend in kde yet
<Galathalion> warpzone: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<BluesKaj> tar gz2
<Galathalion> :>
<Healot> hum always slow in updating official repos :)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: ./configure first, then make and sudo make install
<BluesKaj> already extracted to it's dir
<abattoir> BluesKaj: unless it has something like install.sh(like the last time)
<intelikey> "firefox: lightweight web browser"  heh  i checked on installing ff and apt said "need to get 93m of archives"  lol
<warpzone> galathalion: ooo man no screw that, here's how to use the ones from the repository:
<abattoir> BluesKaj: see if there is a file called 'configure'
<BluesKaj> no, tried that
<BluesKaj> ok  abattoir , hang on
<warpzone> galathalion: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Healot>  is distributing livdvdcss2 outside US or EU legal?
<warpzone> look for flash, it'll have instructions to follow
<Galathalion> warpzone: thank you
<Healot> libdvdcss2
<abattoir> Healot: i guess it depends on the country
<warpzone> Galathalion: not a prob man, im just recently started so i have a lot of probs as well :-P
<Dr_Willis> I agree with abattoir
<BluesKaj> no i don't see one abattoir..it's quicktime4linux-2.2
<Healot> well; my country has no clear law on software reverse-engineering;
<BluesKaj> maybe in adept
<abattoir> BluesKaj: there generally is an INSTALL or a README file... see what it says
<Galathalion> warpzone: dudette, if u dont mind :>
<BluesKaj> too many files
<Dr_Willis> the dcss stuff was only part reverse engineering. or so i recall.
<warpzone> galathalion: ooo linux chick, well mad props :-P just got my gf switched over
<flaccid_> does anyone here use an icecast source client that captures the live audio from the soundcard eg. ices0 ices2 darkice etc. ??
<Galathalion> warpzone: sweet.. :D
<robotgeek> flaccid_: streamtuner/streamripper
<flaccid_> robotgeek: w0a cool i havnt heard of that one
<intelikey> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device     ---   anyone ?
<Galathalion> warpzone: found out i allredy got the plugin, but when i wrote sudo update-flashplugin i got automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes :<<
<flaccid_> robotgeek: they are not source clients
<warpzone>  galathalion: ooo man don't know anything about that :( :(
<intelikey> i think it's sound card specific maybe ?    like modprobe should have made the device when it inserted the module for my sound card, but didn't  ?
<BluesKaj> abattoir, heres the readme  :   http://pastebin.ca/169681
<Galathalion> warpzone: ok.. thanks anyways
<warpzone> galthalion: try starting from scratch again? maybe remove the stuff you got from adobe
<Healot> is re-mastering of ubuntu iso allowed? i mean adding some packages with unclear licensing/legal status like dvdcss?
<warpzone> galathalion: np, sorry i cant be more help
<omar> halle again
<BluesKaj> shhhh Healot... it ain't legal , but it can be done :)
<omar> the pages you gave me are fine, but they are not for the brand of my web cam
<abattoir> BluesKaj: do you have libmpeg3 too ?
<omar> is there another way to install it
<Galathalion> warpzone: its ok :>
<abattoir> Healot: i think its allowed
<Galathalion> warpzone: nice of u to sow interest
<warpzone> :)
<BluesKaj> dunno , thot it was included
<abattoir> BluesKaj: you'd need that too
<BluesKaj> ok
<robotgeek> flaccid_: meaning?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: as the file says, they should reside next to each other in the same folder
<Healot> well, as long as i don't do it in the US or EU?
<intelikey> Healot no    re-read the gnu-gpl   you can't add propritary software to gnu without them providing permission.
<Healot> aha
<flaccid_> robotgeek: i was looking for source clients, not a browser and a ripper
<abattoir> BluesKaj: as the file says, run 'make' in the mpeg dir. then comeback to this dir and run 'make'
<Healot> yeah; GPL... but keeping it separate like the ubuntu official did is okay huh?
<robotgeek> flaccid_: meaning, you want to setup a server?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: and then 'make util'
<draik> k3b won't burn 4.5GB on a 4.7GB DVD. How can I let it go over the "barrier"?
<intelikey> the reason being, every thing that falls under the gun-gpl has to be open source.   if you add pps it becomes oss according to the gpl
<intelikey> and that without permission will lead to coart cases.
<BluesKaj> hang on abattoir , i'm looking for the libmpeg3
<flaccid_> robotgeek: a source client is the process that sends your stream/broadcast to the icecast server
<intelikey> as long as you can keep it totally seperate from the gnu-gpl  and under the propriters terms. then you're kewl
<Healot> intelikey: what will happen if Fraun - the MPEG patent holder ask for licensing fee...?
<robotgeek> flaccid_: okay, and how does that help?
<Healot> should we stop distributing some like libxine-extracodecs?
<intelikey> like i said in the last post. "under the propriters terms."
<robotgeek> flaccid_: i mean, what purpose does it serve, actually
<intelikey> Healot probably should.
<Healot> but I can always keep a personal copy of this remastered CD right; hehe
<intelikey> for youre own use. yes.
<flaccid_> robotgeek: it provides the icecast server with the stream source
<Healot> i don't really  like the Fed chasing me :)
<robotgeek> okay, i am not exactly sure how all that works, sorry flaccid_
<draik> anyone here getting 404 on the updates from  http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Packages
<draik> ?
<Dr_Willis> ive never even seen a 4.7 gb dvd..  they a new thing out?
<intelikey> Healot who does?
<Healot> no one; hehe
<abattoir> Dr_Willis: heh, are yo j/k  ?
<abattoir> *you
<beemonk> Dr_Willis : thats what im using dot dot dot
<flaccid_> heh
<flaccid_> how can i add OSS support to my system ?
<Dr_Willis> all mine are 4.4 gb as far as i kn.w
<BluesKaj> abattoir, libmpeg3-1 is available in adept
<draik> 4.5<4.7, but I can't seem to burn... or even let it go over the barrier
<Healot> I guess I can give the CD copies to friends only, as long as I make no profit out of it
<flaccid_> !oss
<intelikey> flaccid_ prolly modprobe snd-oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> not installed
<Dr_Willis> or is that just the 'actual size of the stuff ya can put on. vs what the disk says' :P
<abattoir> BluesKaj: but from what i understand, you need the source to build the quick time stuff
<Trae> aww man
<Dr_Willis> or have i been shorting myself out of a few 100mb on each disk since i use k3b.
<draik> Dr_Willis, true
<abattoir> BluesKaj: why do you need that quick time stuff btw?
<Trae> my laptop Volume keys don't work like they did in Gnome
<Dr_Willis> or is everyone ELSE confused. :P
<Trae> :(
<flaccid_> intelikey: returns FATAL: Module snd_oss not found
<intelikey> flaccid_ so i got the name wrong.   search for it.
<BluesKaj> dunno, thot it would be nice to have since so much video is being done in it recently \
<Trae> on my HP laptop, in gnome, I pressed the -(volume)+  keys and/or the Mute key... and it would pop up an on-screen display and adjust sound as necessary
<intelikey> it's there
<draik> Dr_Willis, no way to overburn an extra 100MB?
<Trae> (in Ubuntu)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: get w32codecs, it has qt support too
<Trae> that seems either broken or not implemented in Kubuntu
<abattoir> *QT
<Dr_Willis> draik,  ive never even noticed or seen the sizes beng over 4.4 gb. even under windows..
<BluesKaj> yeah got em
<royal> ok where can I get the deb file that enables mp3 support? (I can't acess the internet, but just give the repo list anyway)
<flaccid_> intelikey: search where
<Dr_Willis> draik,  i always thouhg it was silly rounding of the #'s as to why they differ.
<abattoir> Trae: that has been fixed w/ the upcoming release
<Trae> abattoir: ahhh sweet
<Trae> abattoir: nm then
<Trae> ;)
<draik> I just want to burn this DVD. I've done it before, but not letting me now
<Trae> abattoir: edgy right?
<abattoir> Trae: i think for now, you can try changing your keyboard model in kcontrol
<abattoir> Trae: yes
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_recordable
<Trae> abattoir: cool.. thanks for the heads up.
<BluesKaj> abattoir, it getting late ...I'll try  again tomorrow ...getting tired now :)
<intelikey> flaccid_ maybe snd-seq-oss  or  snd-pcm-oss
<Dr_Willis> A DVD advertised as 4.7 GB may seem to hold less than that because manufacturers quote the capacity of a writable DVD disc using decimal prefixes rather than the binary prefixes used by some software.
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<flaccid_> intelikey: would it be from lsmod?
<abattoir> Trae: Kcontrol->Regional and Acc..->Keyboard Layout->Keyboard Model
<abattoir> BluesKaj: ok, good night
<Dr_Willis> This can be confusing. While a 4.7 GB DVD can store 4.7 billion bytes [4,700,000,000 bytes  1000 b/kB = 4,700,000 kB  1000 kB/MB = 4,700 MB  1000 MB/GB = 4.7 GB] , using binary prefixes the same capacity is roughly 4.38 GiB
<royal> where can I get the deb file that enables mp3 support? (I can't acess the internet, but just give the repo list anyway plus a download for the deb file)
<flaccid_> intelikey: i have these from lsmod: | snd_pcm_oss            56448  0 | snd_mixer_oss          20544  3 snd_pcm_oss
<abattoir> royal: libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> royal: search in packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> or flaccid_ then you have oss support
<draik> just read that Dr_Willis... no way of fitting it then, huh?
<Dr_Willis> draik,  i dont think its EVER been possible.. :P you may be confused..
<abattoir> royal: and get libmad0 too
<flaccid_> intelikey: is there any physical way to test it?
<abattoir> royal: also make sure you download the necessary dependencies
<Dr_Willis> k3b is using the 'binary prefix' method I think.
<draik> I have the copies at a friend's house.. they play...
<draik> how can k9Copy shrink the DVD?
<draik> Maybe I didn't do it right
<Dr_Willis> you refering to a Video DVD?
<draik> yup
<intelikey> flaccid_ you do know that  lsmod==list modules   rmmod==remove module   insmod==insert module    and modprobe does all the above.
<intelikey> err testing oss  hmmmmm
<Dr_Willis> a comercial video dvd can be dual layer.
<intelikey> let me see
<draik> this is single
<Dr_Willis> prove it. :P
<royal> where?
<Dr_Willis> dd it to a file. heh.
<flaccid_> yeah
<draik> dd?
<Kyral> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso
<royal> these are all mpeg files? I thought Mpeg was a movie file?
<intelikey> flaccid_ i don't know.  you'll have to get a guier roo to answer that one.
<flaccid_> thanks for your help intelikey
<intelikey> np
<richie_> ubuntu/linux noobe here. need to know how to access su in terminal. ubuntu just doesnt seem to like it. is there a different command or something?
<Kyral> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> richie_: try sudo instead
<richie_> thanks
<abattoir> richie_: there is no root user account by default in ubuntu...
<flaccid_> i thought there was just no password on the root account
<abattoir> richie_: instead, the normal user gains root privs. using sudo(and supplying the normal user's password)
<Dr_Willis> logging in as root directly is disabled by default.
<intelikey> richie_ the root password is locked in a default *buntu system.   if you don't like that you can change it.  but they will scold me for telling you how.
<abattoir> yes, my mistake.. there is a root a/c but locked.
<Dr_Willis> and if you knew enough linux.. you would know - how to do it.. :P
<richie_> lol its cool. i should be able to use sudo...
<Dr_Willis> untill you gain the exp to do so.. heh.. stick with sudo
<robotgeek> sudo make me a sandwich
<intelikey> Dr_Willis that assumes the inquisitor is unfamilear with linux in general  not just new to sudo...
<Dr_Willis> No one expects the spanish inquisition!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<intelikey> maybe a linux one ?
<intelikey> so does anyone know what might point me in the right dirrection to fix this  "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"  ?
<ironfroggy> is it possible to use run Windows programs as X Clients connecting to a remote X server?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like its looking for the wrong /dev/ device.. or your sound card modules are not loaded right.
<Trae> I'd like to get Yakuake to start at start-up when I log in to KDE... how would I go about that?
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  not that i have ever seen
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  vnc is handy for a similer task however -  it shares the whole desktop.
<robotgeek> Trae: the easiest way is to use session manager
<ironfroggy> hmm.. im looking into a setup where i would run games on a seperate box but with remote windows onto my linux boxes.
<Trae> robotgeek: where is that located please?
<ironfroggy> wine, im learning, doesnt work for _anything_ i try
<intelikey> Dr_Willis yes it's looking for a control device in /dev/snd/   the dir is empty  i made it but modprobe didn't put anything in it when it inserted my soundcard module
<draik> Goodnight everyone. I'm outta here.
<robotgeek> Trae: System Setings -> User i think. you can check for directions in the Desktop Guide, System -> help
<Dr_Willis> if modprobe dident put the stuff in there. Hmm.. you sure you loaded the right module?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis yes sound works fine.   just cant use alsamixer to control it
<ironfroggy> i havent gotten a single game to run on wine, but none of the install programs have had so much as a hiccup.
<Trae> Don't seem to have a "System Settings"
<Trae> oh
<Trae> sorry
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  thats... odd
<intelikey> Dr_Willis could i get you to msg me the output of   ls -l /dev/snd     i'll see if your devices are compatable
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i got a lot of devices in thee.. got me a Audigy 2zs sound card.
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> flood protection is still on.
<Dr_Willis> lol
<intelikey> ok try it
<omar> guys how to uninstall koffice
<intelikey> ok  "controlC0" is first and "timer" is last ?
<robotgeek> omar: from adept?
<omar> is not there really
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i got the expansion bay. and more inputs and outputs then I know what to do with - on this card. :P
<robotgeek> omar: dpkg -l | grep koffice, and paste in pastebin
<Dr_Willis> timer is the last entry.
<Dr_Willis> odd how the  116,  0   #'s dont follow in a row.
<intelikey> yeah  i'm testing the primaries 116 0    116 1      and 116 33     that should be all this card has
<Dr_Willis> thats rather.. hard core. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<intelikey> yeah   so ?
<intelikey> :)
<omar> robotgeek: I's not working
<robotgeek> omar: are you sure you have koffice installed?
<omar> I am using it, but i need to open some files and I t can specially presenter
<robotgeek> omar: you must definetly have it installed, try looking harder.
<omar> you are right, I wrote this sudo apt-get remove koffice
<omar> and it told me that koffice is not installed
<omar> that's weird 'cos I am using it
<Homer> is koffice as good as openoffice
<Homer> never used it before
<omar> is not good for me
<omar> 'cos I have some old files
<omar> and it cannot open 'em
<omar> however openoffice is too slow fo my machine, I really need another office
<omar> which one is better?
<firesuite> anyone use automatix?
<robotgeek> you might try http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16beta1.php Koffice 1.6 beta1 omar
<omar> I use easyubuntu
<omar> almost the same
<omar> that's mine
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<omar> I download it some days ago
<intelikey> ooops modem reset
<intelikey> Dr_Willis you'll be pleased to know that fixed it.
<intelikey> ty.
<Dr_Willis> The Humanity!
<Dr_Willis> how did you break it in the first place?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<intelikey> i installed ubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_Willis> You dident RTFM did ya! ;P
* Dr_Willis web surfs for silly websites
<Dr_Willis> Would you like your plums pickled?  - Pickled Plums a Favorite in Japan.
<intelikey> actually i installed ubuntu hoary  on /dev/sda with no swap then upgraded to dapper in one step ....(the list goes on)... and now it's fixed.
<Dr_Willis> Ive herad of a lot of upgrade/nosound afterwards issues
<intelikey> well it's no secret that hoary didn't do sound really well.  lots of sound issues there.
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely had sound issues.. other then a few quirks here and there.
<Dr_Willis> then there was the time when my 'cutting edge' audigy card wasent supported fully. :)
* intelikey still uses isa sound card
<intelikey> it's an old ess 1688 audio drive   with ide comb  thus i keep it around as long as i can   three ide cables is cool for an eight drive box
<richie> hey running an installing for some drivers and its asking me a question i have no idea about can any one help the question is.
<robotgeek> richie: what drivers? what is it asking
<richie> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<richie> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<richie> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<robotgeek> richie: loks like wireless drivers, you need kernel headers
<richie> kernal
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<intelikey> then try it.
<richie> cool thanks
<robotgeek> richie, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<intelikey> robotgeek the meta package will get the proper version   no ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: the meta does not show up for me in apt-cache, strange
<richie> im actually using vmware and having a whole lot of trouble getting the vmware tools running properly
<intelikey> robotgeek oh its  linux-headers-[3,6] 86
<intelikey> i shorted it  sorry.
<robotgeek> intelikey: heh, i am on powerpc :)
<royal> ok for mp3 support what repositories should I add or enable?
<richie> what is power pc?
<robotgeek> royal: universe, see /msg ubotu mp3
<intelikey> richie mac
<richie> cool
<robotgeek> richie: different kind of processors, mostly 'old' apples
<Trae> I've downloaded this theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26392  How do I install it?
<intelikey> linux-headers-386 - Linux kernel headers on 386
<intelikey> linux-headers-686 - Linux kernel headers on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<intelikey> linux-headers-k7 - Linux kernel headers on AMD K7
<intelikey> but i see nothing for mac or k8
<robotgeek> intelikey: it would probably not show up for you
<robotgeek> architecture based, right
<royal> I enabled all the Repositories btw that were disabled after setup
<intelikey> robotgeek i'd think the kernel headers would.   they could be used to cross compile stuff....
<robotgeek> royal: see the desktop guide, System -> Help, it tell how to install mp3/codecs
<royal> ok
<royal> tommorow I will put the computer on the internet for the first time since it had windows (it used to be the pC I was using, before I custom built the one I'm using now)
<Trae> crap, gmail doesn't like konq
<intelikey> the binary kernels are installable...
<robotgeek> Trae: unfortunately, you can spoof it with safari's /firefox identification
<robotgeek> Trae: Tools -> Browser Identification
<royal> so i'm asking if theres any suggested repositories I should add
<royal> before I shut it down and swamp out hDDs to install another distro on it
<robotgeek> royal: sure, add universe multiverse
<royal> to which ones?
<royal> all of them?
<intelikey> errrr actually i lied, the binary kernels arent visable in my repos... guess you hit it robotgeek
<robotgeek> royal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> ok i'm went #
<Trae> robotgeek: k.... (that is lame huh?)
<robotgeek> Trae: yeah, send email to google. might help, since whatever they are doing is artificial
<DaSkreech> What the heck is Gam server for?
<Trae> robotgeek: k
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: i think , the mouse
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: How come I can kil it then?
<Trae> robotgeek: you wouldn't know how to install a theme would you?
<Trae> heh
<Dr_Willis> depends on the theme
<Trae> robotgeek: you seem to know all else ;)
<Dr_Willis> and what kind of theme it is.
<Trae> "Thinking about blue (grey)"
<DaSkreech> Trae: Instructions are normally in the theme
<Trae> is the name of it.
* Trae is used to dragging and dropping themes to install them in Gnome... 
<Trae> hmm
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to get the ATI driver to work, but it keeps saying something like: (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1) ... can someone help me?
<DaSkreech> Find a README or an install
<Trae> this one doesn't seem to have either of those
<DaSkreech> Trae: Yeah I know :0
<Dr_Willis> I would guess the kernel version/driver version/module versions are not the same inc|freaky
<Trae> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26392
<Trae> I thought you used to be able to drag and drop install themes in KDE?
<inc|freaky> Dr_Willis: i need a solution ;)
<Trae> I seem to recall it having that feature before gnome
<Dr_Willis> You can.. but if they are compressed/archived - often the archive contains Several themes, or variants.
* Trae has used kde on and off since kfm 0.1.0
<Trae> heh
<Dr_Willis> so you may need to uncompress the file
<Dr_Willis> Plus ive seen themes that are just plainly put together wrongly.
<Trae> Dr_Willis: nod, could be the case too.
<Trae> could some poor soul try that one theme out to see if it should work?
<Dr_Willis> The  ubuntu repos have several dozen+ kde themes you can install as well
<Trae> Dr_Willis: oooh
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Under what?
<Trae> Dr_Willis: what should I apt-get install?
* Trae likes easy
<Trae> ;)
<Dr_Willis> search for themes. :P
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of them for things.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use that 'Plastik' theme
<Trae> kdeartwork I think
<Dr_Willis> there are specific THEME packages as well.
<Trae> DaSkreech: yeah apt-get install kdeartwork
<Trae> DaSkreech: you may need Universe / Multiverse and stuff in (but you probably know that ;)
<Dr_Willis> using the 'smoothblend' theme/decorations right now :P
<Dr_Willis> rember that themes are normally made of 3 parts.. ya got the "window decoration" the "widget/button look/effects" then the Icons. :P
<Dr_Willis> then ya got the wallpaper/other stuff.
<Dr_Willis> heh
<DaSkreech> And sounds
<DaSkreech> *ducks*
<DaSkreech> Ok next question
<Trae> root@exultate:~# apt-cache search smoothblend
<Trae> root@exultate:~#
<Trae> (I get tired of sudo foo... so I do:  sudo su - )
<Trae> *chuckle*
<DaSkreech>  can you setup Linux to shutdown based on a UPS's power level?
<Dr_Willis> Yes you can.
<Trae> and no I don't run as root :P
<Homer> Dr_Willis, plus aren't many themes now cross desktop?
<Homer> eg they theme GTK+ and Qt
<Dr_Willis> Homer,  the way they seem to be getting organised. (from what i have seen) is that theres /usr/share/themes diretories
<Dr_Willis> and for a speficic 'theme name' (say bubba for example) there will be a subdir in /usr/share/themes/bubba/gtk /usr/share/themes/qt/ /usr/share/theme/fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> and so on.
<Dr_Willis> they seem to be getting s LOT better organized
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: That's atta me?
<Dr_Willis> but still its often confusing.
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreech,  google man :P its doable.
<Dr_Willis> That "Ubuntu Hacks" book mentioned 3 different server/daemons to do it.
<DaSkreech> OK Next level Of knowledge does it matter which UPS I'm using?
<Dr_Willis> yes it matters. :P
<DaSkreech> Hmm Sounds useful
<DaSkreech> OK good
<Kiongku> hey ppl.. know how to add a scanner with parallel port?
<skryking> Kiongku: I think it can be done with sane
<Kiongku> skryking: is sane a driver or app?
<skryking> both
<skryking> not sure if it exists on kubuntu...haven't checked
<Trae> DaSkreech: can you try a theme for me to see if it's broken or if it'll install please?  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26392
<Kiongku> ah? how about kooka?
<Kiongku> skryking: sane is nto installed by default
<skryking> haven't tried it....might have to dig out my old parallel scanner to give it a try
<skryking> Kiongku: http://www.sane-project.org/
<skryking> it seems to be available if I type sane in adept
<Dr_Willis> parallel - ick! :P
<Kiongku> how can i check if the scanner is detected by the system?
<Dr_Willis> dmesg, perhaps?
<Kiongku> hmm
<bimberi> Kiongku: what happens if you run Apps -> Graphics -> XSane with it plugged in?
<Kiongku> bimberi: does not have xsane.. wait going to fetch it in repos
<bimberi> Kiongku: sorry ignore me, that was a gnome-ish question :/
<Kiongku> bimberi: ah lol
<DaSkreech> Trae: 409 Bytes?
<Trae> hah
<Trae> that's cool
<Trae> I was in xmoto and konversations OSD popped up
<Trae> hmmm sec
<Trae> 408.0kb
<Trae> is what I got
<Trae> man... hate to cut and run but I'm flippin' tired!
<Trae> DaSkreech: catch you tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Trae: Aight
<Trae> night
<unix_infidel> man i knew i should've just created an archive of my old dapper install instead of just doing a new one :(
<punkmexic> hi
<punkmexic> anyone alive?
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel is grab him
<unix_infidel> yay for 4 hours of cp-ing config files and then reconfiguring apps :(
<skryking> depends... I've had 1.5 hours sleep in the last 48 hours... don't think I'm alive at this point
<punkmexic> i made a hack about swappinness in ubuntu..now i think it will use more of my ram swappinnes was set to 60 and i put it to 10...can that damage my 512 MB RAM? or toast it?
<jpiccolo> on the live cd can i change fstab?
<unix_infidel> punkmexic: the general rule is to use 1x-2x the physical memory.
<unix_infidel> punkmexic: no, adding less swap does not hurt your physical memory.
<unix_infidel> only makes memory management more constricted.
<abattoir> jpiccolo: the fstab of the livecd or the fstab from an installed system?
<skryking> swappiness effects how the virtual memory manager deals with swapping out unused memory
<punkmexic> if the general rules is to use 1x-2x then how much i must use ?
* punkmexic bad at numbers
<abattoir> punkmexic: around 1 GB
<abattoir>  2*512 == 1024 ~ GB
<abattoir> 2*512=1024 :P
<abattoir> doh, screw it
<jpiccolo> on the live cd, i am trying to move files on a hard drive, but the hard drive wont mount
<punkmexic> abattoir: i have 512 ram..
<punkmexic> my swappinness was 60
<punkmexic> i dont know what that means
<punkmexic> i reduced to 10
<punkmexic> and now is faster
<punkmexic> but how much will it be good to do it
<punkmexic> u say 1 gb but i dont understand that
<abattoir> punkmexic: yes, it is generally recommended to have twice the amount of ram as swap(as was said)
<skryking> it means it not swap out as much unused pages to allow more cache
<abattoir> since you have 512MB, around 1GB is recommended
<skryking> swappiness has nothing to do with how much swap space you have
<abattoir> jpiccolo: try mounting it manually
<jpiccolo> it was saying its not in fstab
<skryking> punkmexic: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management#Swappiness_.282.6_kernels.29  good faq about swappiness
<punkmexic> thanx skryking
<skryking> jpiccolo: mount -t filesystemtype /dev/hda1 /mountpoint
<jpiccolo> ok where should i mount it to, / doest seem to be working
<skryking> replace hda1 with what ever filesystem you are trying to mount
<skryking> make a mount point some where else like /mnt/slash or what ever
<jpiccolo> can i on the live cd
<jpiccolo> i am booted up with the live cd
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: try under /mnt
<skryking> jpiccolo: yeah you can
<DaSkreech> Make some folder there
<ace> i am having problems with geting juk media player to play mp3 files
<DaSkreech> ace: can it play ogg files?
<ace> i think so
<jpiccolo> freaking awesome, thanks guys
<punkmexic> can someone give me a command to play mp3s in my amarok?
<punkmexic> to install correct libraries
<punkmexic> someone told me about xine codecs..but they cant being downloaded
<punkmexic> with adept or terminal i cant download them
<skryking> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<jpiccolo> ok can i take the cd out when booted up with the live cd
<skryking> no
<skryking> the cd is mounted as /
<jpiccolo> live cd has usb support, right?
<halfbloodprince> hello people
<insanekane> hello halfbloodprince
<halfbloodprince> hey insanekane, how's it going?
<insanekane> halfbloodprince: its ok
<insanekane> halfbloodprince: you ?
<halfbloodprince> i'm alright
<obf213> so when are they coming out with the nxt harry potter anyways halfbloodprince
<halfbloodprince> 2007
<halfbloodprince> july
<insanekane> didnt you hear ? Harry potter is evil
<halfbloodprince> you a fan?
<insanekane> at least RMS thinks so
<halfbloodprince> hehe, i dont know about evil, but i think he's stupid
<obf213> not really
<sabaal> Please verify: I am not crazy, and there is in fact something wrong with kde-look.org.
<obf213> i mean it came out such a long time ago
<sabaal> *Crosses fingers.*
<halfbloodprince> not stupid per se, just too thickheaded
<obf213> sabaal your crazy
<halfbloodprince> sabaal: wht do you mean by something wrong?
<halfbloodprince> the look? or something else
<obf213> sabaal it is 100% the same
<sabaal> halfbloodprince: Can't seem to get to the site at all. It down, or is my browser messed up?
<obf213> its your browser
<sabaal> Lovely.
<insanekane> sabaal: kde-look works fine
<sabaal> *Kicks computer.*
<skryking> sabaal: looks ok to me
<halfbloodprince> it's working fine
<halfbloodprince> although i dont like a lot of the themes there :(
<obf213> wait guys it looks even better than ok it looks amazing.
<obf213> to bad sabaal your missin' out
<halfbloodprince> hahaha
<sabaal> obf213: Yeah, I know. I've got some clipart there I've got to check in on. :\
<obf213> o i c. i dont understand why i t would work
<obf213> is ur browser not working at all
<obf213> konqi or firefox
<sabaal> No, every other site works fine. On both browsers.
<obf213> o
<sabaal> But no kde-look.
<sabaal> *Cries.*
<skryking> clean out your cache file
<sabaal> skryking: Alright, I'll give that a try...
<halfbloodprince> did it work?
<sabaal> *Sigh.* Nope. Neither browser. Konqueror's giving me a "timeout on server", and Firefox just keeps pretending to load something.
<punkmexic> is it normal to have lots of repeated instances of lots of programs in kubuntu in the processtable?
<punkmexic> i see like 9 times mor than in a normal windowsxp session
<sabaal> punkmexic: I've never met a Linux distro that didn't give me, like, 400 of the same app or two. Doesn't seem to affect performance.
<sabaal> Im'a say it's alright. :P
<sabaal> I wonder if I should gripe to my ISP about this kde-look thing...
<jpiccolo> what tools do i need to write to ntfs
<skryking> jpiccolo: windows :P
<jpiccolo> not an option
<jpiccolo> he
<sabaal> Then there's not much need for ntfs, now is there? :P
<skryking> then why use ntfs if your not using windows?
<skryking> punkmexic: which application?
<jpiccolo> i have an old hd thats ntfs
<punkmexic> > getty
<punkmexic> [23:22]  <punkmexic> hald-addon-store
<punkmexic> [23:22]  <punkmexic> kiohttp
<punkmexic> these one skryking
<punkmexic> i need a mirror to download   libxine-extracodecs
<punkmexic> cuz i cant download them from terminal
<punkmexic> or adept
<punkmexic> i see them in adept
<punkmexic> but i cant download them
<punkmexic> or maybe someone could give me an alternative repository?
<obf213> my computer doesnt restart anymore
<seth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/libxine-extracodecs
<obf213> wht did i do it just shuts itselfoff
<seth> punkmexic, specifically, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fx%2Fxine-extracodecs%2Flibxine-extracodecs_1.1.1%2Bubuntu1-2_i386.deb&md5sum=5512ee45d3d0c9dd30f2588512729aa8&arch=i386&type=main
<punkmexic> seth:
<punkmexic> i have 48 hours trying to learn how to find these .deb packages in packages.ubuntu.com but i dont know how to i only find source code
<punkmexic> teach me
<jin> anyone know how to change the permission of a specific directory from root to user?
<seth> punkmexic, see for example this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<sabaal> jin: Gonna have to be root to do it.
<seth> then where it says "Download libxine-extracodecs"
<seth> punkmexic, click i386
<ironfroggy> is there any way such that when firefox downloads something to a file, which is on a remote store, that i could get it to invoke an external command to perform that download
<sabaal> jin: Run "kdesu konqueror", then change it through settings as normal.
<ironfroggy> basically, im wanting to avoid downloading just to upload to the remote store.
<sabaal> jin: Or properties, or whatever.
<ironfroggy> and would rather use a script to trigger a download directly to that box.
<skryking> I wish zfs was ported to linux already
<unix_infidel> use it with a virtual server.
<ironfroggy> what good is it
<sabaal> I wish I knew what zfs was. :P
<unix_infidel> !zfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> its just a file system developed by sun microsystems.
<skryking> suns new filesystem
<jin> anyone know how to change the permission of a specific directory from root to user?
<unix_infidel> supposed to be really good, and overcomes a lot of limitations by standard FS
<seth> jin, with terminal or without?
<sabaal> Limitations? Like what?
<jin> with terminal
<skryking> http://www.opensolaris.org/os/community/zfs/
<seth> jin, "sudo chown -R yourname: thedir/"
<seth> replace yourname with your username
<seth> make sure to include the colon
<jin> oo ok. thanx
<jin> ok2
<ironfroggy> even if zfs was on lnux, it wont be all tha useful until applications take advantage of some of its more interesting features.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<skryking> true
<unix_infidel> skryking: the only reason for zfs is a server. and if you need it that bad on linux, run it with a guest OS.
<ironfroggy> and even then, zfs just doesnt go far enough
<skryking> not so much that I need it as I'm interested in tearing through the code to see how its implemented
<ironfroggy> we really need to get away from filesystems completely.
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: ??
<ironfroggy> file systems suck.
<skryking> ironfroggy?
<skryking> lol
<ironfroggy> files and directories are incredably limiting
<sabaal> The alternative?
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: as opposed to cybernetic containers?
<unix_infidel> not binary, but physiochemical signals :P?
<ironfroggy> sabaal: something
<skryking> live perpetual objects instead of files
<sabaal> Quadrinary?
<ironfroggy> either perpetual objects or a dynamic-relative-DB
<punkmexic> how does kubuntu stability gets if if i add xfce, fluxbox and icewm
<seth> punkmexic, KDE is not affected by your installation of other WMs
<punkmexic> is it affected or get aad
<punkmexic> bad
<seth> while I cannot speak for the stability of the other WMs, none of them will in any way affect each other
<punkmexic> will i have trouble with kde kicker and other wms?
<punkmexic> will i neeed special commands
<ironfroggy> unless they include system("rm -fr /") in their code somewhere
<sabaal> Alright, I'm off to collect more problems for you guys to solve for me. :P
<skryking> i prefer the old dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda bs=512
<lwrot> 
<jin> dd is used to create an iso from a cd right?
<skryking> dd is used to make binary copies of whatever is in the if= parameter to whatever is in the of= parameter
<GullyFoyle> the livecd wont recognize either my soundcard or my network card
<ironfroggy> is there a way to specify that if one network interface is available to use it exclusively over the other?
<jin> so? can we used dd to create an iso from a cd?
<ironfroggy> i want to have my wireless connection avoided so long as my wired connection remains.
<skryking> jin: yes
<skryking> I believe
<ironfroggy> ISO is slightly more than a raw disc image, isnt it?
<jin> hoo ok. but how?
<skryking> ironfroggy: yeah
<ironfroggy> includes things like CD label?
<ironfroggy> which means a dd from a CD wont be an "iso" is that sense.
<skryking> dd if=/dev/hdc of=cdrom.iso
<skryking> dd will get the label
<ironfroggy> ah, because the label is stored within the image itself.
<skryking> or do you mean the graphic label
<ironfroggy> no i meant the name
<skryking> yeah it would be in the image
<skryking> replace /dev/hdc with whatever device your cd is on
<skryking> I think that works
<jin> oow ok. thanx
<ironfroggy> is OO.o Database compatible with Access/Jet?
<punkmexic> any logitech quickcam messenger  webcam tutorial?
<|lostbyte|> Good Morning, Kubuntuer's :)
<skreech_> Is there a dcop signal I can send to kate to get it to save all?
<ironfroggy> probably. have you looked through its interfaces?
<skreech_> ironfroggy: How?
<ironfroggy> kdcop is an easytway to browse through dcop stuff.
<skreech_> KDE is dead
<skreech_> The mouse moves but doesn't interact with anything The keyboard is dead and kwin died
<skreech_> I have a set of notes in kate I Need to save
<ironfroggy> ah, i see, and you are trying to ssh in or something to trigger a save?
<skryking> skreech_: I'm looking at it
<skreech_> ironfroggy: No I'm on another terminal
<skreech_> I can do things like Alt+Ctrl+V to pop up Klipper or Alt+Ctrl+F<n>
<skreech_> Though I think the klipper thing is what is messing with the mouse
<skreech_> skryking: THanks :)
<ironfroggy> well just explore dcop with tab competion if you cant get a working X session
<ironfroggy> dcop kate<tab> <enter> will give you a list of things available from kate through dcop
<skreech_> Couldn't attach to DCOP server!!
<skryking> would close all documents force a save?
<skreech_> I can't :)
<skryking> I don't see a dcop method to save file in kate
<skreech_> Ah well
<skreech_>  Alt+Ctrl+Esc
<skreech_> Sure Hope I remember those people's names :-(
<cvt> i got a virus from a link and now konqueror doesn't work. how can this be?
<skryking> you got a virus?
<cvt> yes
<skryking> interesting...
<skryking> send a copy of it to me :)
<jin> how do u know its a virus?
<cvt> ok...
<DaSkreech> It said Virus.exe :)
<skryking> I've been trying to catch a virus on my linux box for a while... I did manage to give wine a virus once though
<punkmexic> ANYONE know repositories for came, cameramonitor, easycam2 , camorama, gqcam, ov511-source  , spca5xx-source'???
<jin> ah? ur using linux right? then how can an exe is activated in linux other than windows?
<skryking> could associate it with wine
<cvt> skryking,  the problem is i can't retieve the link b/c konqueror is broken
<cvt> i'll keep trying to get to my logs to find it somehow
<cvt> how can i access my logs without konqueror?
<IceKnight> cvt: the old way -- use the terminal. Everything has to be somewhere.
<skryking> go look in .kde/share/apps/konqueror
<DaSkreech> !info easycam2
<ubotu> Package easycam2 does not exist in any distro I know
<skryking> anyone ever try getting solaris 10 to work inside vmware workstation?
* punkmexic needs install logitech quickcam messenger
<cvt> skryking,  how to i open the log without konqueror--i don't know how?
<Jucato> cvt: what log are you looking for?
<cvt> chatlog
<Jucato> from Konversation?
<DaSkreech> vi?
<cvt> xchat
<Jucato> hm... well, first you have to locate where XChat keeps its logs. then you can simply open them in Kate
<cvt> it was posted in an irc channel when i was using xchat
<cvt> ~/.xchat2/
<Jucato> cvt: then just open the log file in Kate. it's just a text file anyway
<cvt> the url didn't look like this but  this is one that appears to have a similar effect:
<cvt> ..../!\ malicious link detected /!\ http://strippers.on.nimp.org
<cvt> the url i had did not say that or have a picture
<DaSkreech> Someone was mentioning a 6.06.2?
* Jucato looks around...
<DaSkreech> I wasn't aware they had plans of that sort
<jin> cvt: have u found the virus yet?
<kellor> hi...can someone tell me of a command that prints the kernel version
<kellor> please
<Jucato> uname -r
<kellor> thanks
<InteliWasp> what do i need to do to get my mouse forward/back buttons to work?
<DaSkreech> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Damn :)
<cvt> my pc just froze because of that virus
<arunkale> how do i play wmv files?
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keldon> hi all
<keldon> I'm a semi-newbie
<keldon> just wanted to ask about installing jdk
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<arunkale> DaSkreech: i have installed w32codecs
<keldon> thanks
<DaSkreech> arunkale: MIght be a DRMed wmv?
<arunkale> not likely
<keldon> also another thing, I installed firefox using Adept, and although I created my own shortcut icon, does't adept handle this automaticall
<keldon> y
* DaSkreech shrugs. I  don't know then :) hardly play with wmv
<DaSkreech> keldon: Should
<Jucato> keldon: the system doesn't put icons on the desktop by default
<DaSkreech> keldon: Wait on the Desktop or the start menu?
<keldon> the start menu
<arunkale> DaSkreech: I should play it using Kaffeine, right?
<DaSkreech> arunkale: Yup
<InteliWasp> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Jucato> keldon: ah that one, sometimes K Menu is bugged that way. but it will be added eventually (usually when you log out), but to refresh the menu manually, run this command "kbuildsycoca --incremental" and ignore the error messages
<NuTuKubuntu> hello
<cvt> ./!\ Malicious link detected ./!\. http://nig.gr/105g   /!\ Malicious link detected /!\
<arunkale> DaSkreech: the error when i try to play wmv files using kaffeine is 'A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll'
<DaSkreech> Well it's finding the dll it seems
<arunkale> so what do i do?
<arunkale> Should I get Xine or mplayer or something
<keldon> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> Well you are using the Xine engine
<kellor> does the make command not exist in ubuntu?
<Jucato> kellor: not by default
<Jucato> install "build-essential"
<kellor> whatis it's equiv?
<cvt> who was helping me with that virus?
<DaSkreech> kellor: Install build-essential
<chrisoverly> Hello I need some help
<NuTuKubuntu> I have a question regarding linix programs.  I have a friend who was using a really nice flow chart / diagram program.  I cannot remember what it is called.  Is there a popular choice for a "Visio" linux alternative
<DaSkreech> chrisoverly: Ask
<jin> anyone know how to start an proftpd, i was shutting the ftp server using the command ftpshut and now i just cant seem to start the proftpd
<InteliWasp> oh crap... adept won't start...
<chrisoverly> How do I install programs on linux sounds like a dumb question I know lol
<kellor> so if i was following a walk through that says "make install" I should type build-essential?
<Jucato> NuTuKubuntu: you could try installing Kivio. but I think OpenOffice.org Drawing is installed by default, too
<NuTuKubuntu> chrisoverly:  sudo apt-get install programnamehere
<kellor> trying to use ndiswrapper...
<InteliWasp> kivio is installed by default
<bimberi_> NuTuKubuntu: kivio is one, dia is another (although it's gtk)
<DaSkreech> chrisoverly: Open Adept
<chrisoverly> well I installed something called wine but can not find it where would it be
<kellor> trying to get an old desktop online using a usb wireless adapter
<NuTuKubuntu> the one my buddy was using was on a mac.  He said its open source and available for linux too.  I want to say it was freeform or something simmilar
<Jucato> kellor: no. installing build-essential will install the packages you need to compile. you will then be able to use "make" and "make install"
<DaSkreech> chrisoverly: wine is pretty much a command line app
<chrisoverly> oh ok lol
<chrisoverly> guess thats not going to work for me lol
<chrisoverly> I like GUI
<chrisoverly> lol
<kellor> i see
<bimberi_> NuTuKubuntu: there's freemind, it's a mind mapping tool
<DaSkreech> chrisoverly: It's not that bad :)
<chrisoverly> when my firefox gets done installing where will it go???//
<kellor> but since that box is not online and my only net connection is this XP laptop I'm SOL...(?)
<Jucato> chrisoverly: well, it's the only alternative you have. but you can also right-click on an .exe file and choose Open With then type in "wine". but some programs would work if you start it from the comand line
<DaSkreech> chrisoverly: Check in the Internet section of the start menu
<kellor> command line is fun after a while
<kellor> like driving a stick-shift...
<kellor> once you learn you don't go back :)
<chrisoverly> linux is all new to me thanks so much
<NuTuKubuntu> bimberi_:  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   freemind, that is it.  I need it for a college class.
<NuTuKubuntu> thanks
<bimberi_> NuTuKubuntu: np :)
<DaSkreech> freemind pretty much rocks
<bimberi_> that it does :)
<jin> anyone know how to start proftpd, i was shutting the ftp server using the command ftpshut and now i just cant seem to start the proftpd
<InteliWasp> how do i force a proccess to restart, namely the adept notifier
<NuTuKubuntu> yeah, I am a senior getting my BS in Computer Engineering and we have a huge final project that I need to do some documentation on, and my friend was showing it to me and It looked perfect
<kellor> so with out installing build essential I can't make install, right?
<keldon> ok, I followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com, added the multitude repository, but when I tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk", it said that it couldn't find the package
<DaSkreech> kellor: Right
<kellor> damn...
<DaSkreech> keldon: You may want to try multiverse
<Jucato> kellor: yes
<DaSkreech> kellor: It's not that hard :)
<Jucato> catch-22..
<DaSkreech> kellor: Ah wait no net?
<DaSkreech> You have Internet on this computer?
<kellor> nope...well only a slow wireless on my XP laptop
<bimberi_> NuTuKubuntu: if you need to print from it, make sure you check its printing capabilities before you commit to using it
<DaSkreech>  But no network access to the other computer?
<kellor> just dumpstered an old dell desktop...
<kellor> DaSkreech: right
<keldon> lol, sorry typo, but I did add multiverse
<keldon> i have a net connection
<kellor> using a home made parabolic antenna to get free wifi from a bank a block down the street
<kellor> 11 Mbps :)
<kellor> any ideas
<Jucato> keldon: after you added multiverse, did you "sudo apt-get update" first before trying to install?
<kellor> ?
<keldon> no, let me try that
<tchung> hi
<jin> keldon: y dont u just download them from "sun.java.com" n install them manually
<DaSkreech> kellor: You need drivers >_<
<tchung> I need to extract a .tar file
<tchung> how would you do it?
<DaSkreech> jin: cause apt-get is way easier?
<kellor> BTW is there a command that will tell me if the machine has usb 2.0?
<Jucato> no to mention safer...
<DaSkreech> tar -xzvf tar.gz
<DaSkreech> Oh wait. tar?
<tchung> it is just a .tar
<tchung> yea
<DaSkreech> tar -xvf tar.tar
<tchung> ta
<Jucato> or just use Ark...
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Jucato> :p
<jin> DaSkreech: but i exp some trouble when installing them from apt-get
<DaSkreech> jin: Did you update-alternatives java?
<jin> yup
<Jucato> jin: what problems did you run into?
<jin> yet i cant seem to get the env var for my java
<tchung> it works.. Thx
<jin> jucato: that java is used to run my server (jboss n other stuff)
<Jucato> ah
<keldon> jin: I did download jdk, but it's something that is supported so it would be nice to use the automatic installation
<tchung> tchung, tchung
<keldon> well i've installed jdk manually now since I already downloaded it
<keldon> only it installs in the directory you was in when you ran it, so now I have jdk on my desktop
<jin> keldon: then its up to u. but for me its much more convinient to intall them manually, especially if u want to start a server using java base
<tchung> how to send a whisper? anyone?
<jin> keldon: then whats the problem?
<DaSkreech> In IRC?
<Jucato> anyone here knows how to setup Samba in Kubuntu so I could share with XP on VMWare? networking/samba noob here...
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tchung> yes in IRC
<keldon> jin: well there is no problem now, but it has installed to my desktop
<keldon> so when i get back i'll have to sort that out
<Jucato> DaSkreech: would those work for VMWare too?
<keldon> but you guys have been great, thanks for your help
<keldon> gtg bye
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Why not?
<tchung> how to whisper in IRC? anyone?
<DaSkreech> tchung: First of all you should mostly speak in the main channel
<DaSkreech>  To help others aswell as not pester one person
<tchung> DaSkreech: How to do something like that?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heh, I don't know. that's the "networking/samba noob here" part of my question )
<DaSkreech> Second you should ask if you can PM someone before you do it
<DaSkreech> tchung: then to speak to somone you type /pm person message
<jin> anyone know how to start proftpd?
<Peloto> im tring to instal gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.8-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Peloto> so I can play mp3's but when I double click it on my decktop it tells me it isnt in my PATH
<Admiral_Chicago> Peloto, do it from the command line
<Peloto> what's that mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> open up konsole
<Jucato> Peloto: you don't need to install gstreamer to play MP3 in Kubuntu
<Peloto> ok
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: he will need libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i know that
<Admiral_Chicago> but i figured i'd educate him
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: oh sorry :)
<Admiral_Chicago> on command like
<Jucato> carry on :)
<Admiral_Chicago> line*
<Peloto> yes please
<Peloto> I like the line
<Admiral_Chicago> Peloto, open up console
<Peloto> done
<Admiral_Chicago> type cd /home/user/Desktop
<Peloto> cd'ed into my decktop
<Peloto> done
<Admiral_Chicago> Peloto, good
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.8-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> that is how you install a .deb in Kubuntu
<Peloto>  dpkg -i
<Admiral_Chicago> to install the library you need, the command is "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<Peloto> many many thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> no problem
<Peloto> that wont work for me...alas the box is not online...
<Peloto> can I download it and transfer it via flash drive?
<Jucato> Peloto: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse. or you could download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> Peloto: Yes :)
<Peloto> excellent...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: thanks for the links to samba from ubotu. unfortunately it presumes that I already know how to setup a network, or that there's already an existing one...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well doesn't VMware have fake interfaces?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heh... I guess I have to make clear the "networking/samba noob" part :)
<Jucato> :P
<josef> hello
<Jucato> hi josef
<josef> hey jucato
<josef> jucato how are you
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i don't like the documentation for SAMBA
<Admiral_Chicago> too complicated
<Jucato> josef:
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a GUI tool but that is relatively obscure too
<Jucato> josef: I'm fine. thanks :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: heh... I have -50% knowledge about networking, much less samba...
<josef> jucato i have a question for you...
<kellor> thats better
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: It's on Linux of course it's complicated :)
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> anyone here knows how to setup Samba in Kubuntu so I could share with XP on VMWare? total and absolute networking/samba noob here...
<josef> ok i looking for a program that can play sony playstation does anybody know it
<kellor> so as I said earlier...im trying to get an old dell online....running breezy...my only way of getting online is via a usb wireless adapter...
<Jucato> josef: PS 1? ePSXe.
<josef> jucato PS1
<Jucato> josef: there's a guide in the forums on how to install it. no official guide from Ubuntu
<Jucato> hi jono! :)
<jono> hey Jucato :)
<kellor> need to get ndiswrapper on it but I can't make install it...
<kellor> and I can't install build essential wih out being online...
<kellor> any ideas?
<josef> jucato i will search in the forums
<Jucato> jono: advanced happy birthday! (in case I forget on sunday) :D
<kellor> no luck, eh
<jono> Jucato, thanks! :)
<Jucato> kellor: there is a way... but you'd probably have to download the Alternate Install CD...
<kellor> alternate install cd, huh
<kellor> tell me more...please
<Jucato> kellor: basically, you can use the Alternate Install CD as an offline repository. and it contains build-essential. so you could use it to install build-essential without an internet connection
<kellor> i see
<Jucato> the downside is, you have download another CD size image...
<DaSkreech> kellor: You can download the debs somewhere and install them
<DaSkreech> Or do that thing that Jucato said
<DaSkreech> hi chrisoverly
<Jucato> DaSkreech: problem would be dependencies..
<chrisoverly> how do I install flashplayer
<kellor> excellent...
<chrisoverly> I downloaded it just dont know how to install it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: And being a pain in the buttocks
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chrisoverly> I have to do it through command prompt
<Jucato> yeah that too....
<Jucato> chrisoverly: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" from the multiverse repos
<chrisoverly> where is that at?
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kellor> well thanks again for the info...I appreiciate it VERY much
<kellor> goodnight!
<Jucato> follow that guide ^^
<chrisoverly> can some one help me
<Jucato> chrisoverly: have you tried following that guide?
<chrisoverly> how do I Navigate to a directory.
<Jucato> it tells you how to enable the multiverse repository so that you could install Flash (flashplugin-nonfree)
<chrisoverly> HOW DO I NAVIGATE TO A DIRECTORY
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> "cd <directory_name>"
<chrisoverly> thanks
<chrisoverly> same as dos
<arunkale> Jucato: After I install Wine, is it supposed to show up in the kmenu?
<Jucato> arunkale:  nope.
<Jucato> since it's more of a command line program
<arunkale> okay
<Jucato> arunkale: you use it with "wine <windows executable>"
<arunkale> ah yeah, i know that part
<arunkale> Jucato: I can only eject my cd rom by right clicking the cd icon in media:/ and selecting eject.. if i press the button on the cd rom drive, nothing happens
<charlie5> hi ... i'm trying to install bband ... the service gets activated tonight at midnight, but in the meantime i'm trying to setup the linux side ... will i need to change anything in my /etc/hosts' file or 'system settings/network settings' ?
<Jucato> arunkale: have you closed everything that has accessed the CD? (like Konqueror?)
<arunkale> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> arunkale: you can also eject from the command line with "eject /media/mount_point_of_cdrom"  or "eject /dev/hdc" (or which ever /dev your cdrom is using)
<arunkale> okay..
<Jucato> but I don't know why it's not working in the first place
<arunkale> how do i change the single click behavior to double click
<Jucato> arunkale: System Settings > Mouse.
<Jucato> select Double click to open files and folders
<arunkale> okay, cool
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> thanks for being so helpful!
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> no problem
<arunkale> how do i get internet explorer for linux? is it available in adept? this is just for development purposes
<Admiral_Chicago> IEs4 i think its called
<Jucato> ies4linux
<Admiral_Chicago> thats it, it works pretty well from what i've heard
<Jucato> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<arunkale> it's not in adept
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> Jucato: i tried to run the yahoo messenger installer using wine, the installer runs, but it says that i need at least internet explorer 5 to run the program.. will installing ies4linux fix this?
<Jucato> arunkale: don't like Kopete?
<arunkale> Kopete is not good with yahoo
<arunkale> plus i need to use features such as photo sharing and stuff
<Jucato> ah
<abattoir> !info lame
<arunkale> heh tatanka.com
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<abattoir> Jucato: ^^
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Jucato> abattoir: ^^
<abattoir> tit for tat eh?
<abattoir> :P
<abattoir> one is probably a dep. of the other
* abattoir checks
<arunkale> once a program is installed in wine, how do i run it
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale, you run wine from the command line
<Admiral_Chicago> check out the man page
<arunkale> ok cool
<arunkale> ooh yeah with the double slashes
<molily> hi
<arunkale> is xchat better than konversation?
<arunkale> hi molily
<Jucato> hm... probably when it comes to transparencies? :)
<arunkale> what do you mean Jucato
<Jucato> xchat has transparencies (you can make the window transparent). Konversation doesn't have that
<arunkale> you can make the window transparent even without xgl?
<Jucato> arunkale: yeah I think so
<Jucato> just like Konsole
<Jucato> not "true" transparency, though
<arunkale> i've heard kubuntu edgy is going to be awesome
<abattoir> arunkale: want true transparency?
<abattoir> arunkale: your window can be made transparent right now :)
<arunkale> abattoir: how?
<abattoir> arunkale: click on the icon on the window decoration(top left corner, next to the title)
<abattoir> go to configure window behaviour
<abattoir> click on Translucency
<molily> can anyone show me a standard grub.conf for kubuntu? the installer crashed because i already had grub installed (i'd like to have gentoo and kubuntu on different partitions). the boot partition has the kernel and the init ramdisk image, but i don't know how to boot them.
<Jucato> abattoir: that would only work if composite is enabled in xorg.conf
<abattoir> Jucato: yes
<arunkale> abattoir: it says translucency support is new and might cause problems
<abattoir> Jucato: which is the next step :)
<Jucato> abattoir: I also don't recommend it
<Jucato> kompmgr is buggy... personal experience..
<abattoir> arunkale: say ok, you can always disable it if it doesnt work for you
<Jucato> but probably only on KDE 3.5.4...
<arunkale> anyone used amule?
<abattoir> Jucato: i've been using it ever since KDE 3.4.x something(iirc), but whatever you say ;)
<Jucato> abattoir: I used it in 3.4.3 and 3.5. but this has been the buggiest...
<molily> whats wrong with this line? the kernel says it cannot find the boot partition. kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda4
<eeos> Does anyone know what is a scalable serif font that is on all Linux distrbution?
<eeos> and what is a MS Windows scalable serif font that is installed by default?
<eeos> ah! Hi all, by the way!
<Riddell> Deja Vu
<Riddell> Times New Roman
<eeos> ta!
<eeos> Riddell Deja Vu is on all the liux distributions by defaut?
<eeos> Riddell and it is fully scalable (80%, 88% blah, blah)?
<batang_lb> where can i find the games in linux
<abattoir> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<abattoir> batang_lb: ^^ that should get you started
<abattoir> batang_lb: you can also browse in adept for games
<arunkale> i can move between windows just by scrolling my middle mouse button.. that's like wow
<drpepper> arunkale: how?
<arunkale> scroll mouse
<drpepper> ah i can too
<abattoir> arunkale: if you have multiple desktops(which is on by default), you could set it up so that scrolling on the desktop switches between the various desktops :)
<arunkale> awesome
<batang_lb> thanks abattoir. i'll try that.
<arunkale> apparently i can do both
<Jucato> or you can set KDE to move windows to different desktops by "throwing"/dragging them to the sides of the screen...
<arunkale> if i hover my cursor over the desktop buttons
<Riddell> eeos: all within the last 6 months, use Bitstream Vera for compatibility with older ones
<arunkale> the antialiasing for fonts could be slightly better in kubuntu..
<arunkale> some letters  appear distorted sometimes.. such as the lower part of 's'
<ubuntu> hi there
<arunkale> hi
<arunkale> any way i can fine tune the anti aliasing? what exactly is 'hinting'?
<ninHer> hi all
<fragske> im trying to compile nvidia drivers but it says i need to install my systems libc files? but i'm not really sure after which package i have to go look for?
<arunkale> hi ninHer
<ninHer> hi arunkale
<arunkale> how are you?
<arunkale> btw, does anyone here run any program using wine?
<abattoir> arunkale: sure.. System settings/Kcontrol->Appearance...->Fonts
<jamadagni> arunkale
<jamadagni> yeah i do
<arunkale> okay.. is there any way i can change that dull grey colour and the fonts for windows apps?
<molily> can someone please give me a standard grub.conf for kubuntu?
<Jucato> fragske: you need to install "build-essential" to install all those packages that would be needed for compiling/building
<eeos> Riddell thanks a lot for your suggestions!
<fragske> aha thanks!
<molily> whats wrong with this one? http://nopaste.php-q.net/239584
<molily> i have a boot partition at /dev/hda1 and kubuntu resides on /dev/hda4
<|GaiJin|> molily: you say you have kubuntu on hda4??
<|GaiJin|> then I belive: root (hd0,3)
<|GaiJin|> ehm
<|GaiJin|> my mistake
<molily> i thought root refers to the boot partition where the kernel lies?
<|GaiJin|> I misunderstood
<Jucato> the root line refers to where /boot is, root= refers to what partition will be used as root, IIRC
<drpepper> heres a question for ya
<drpepper> how come in gnome the taskbar shows windows open per desktop
<drpepper> and in KDE it shows ALL open program for ALL desktops
<|GaiJin|> you can't configure that??
<Jucato> well, maybe because that's how GNOME does things and how KDE does things?
<Jucato> by default...
<molily> the kernel is booting, but it says it can't find the root partition. the kubuntu installer crashed, maybe kubuntu isn't installed correctly? how can i see if the partition is bootable?
<DaSkreech> drpepper: Right Clik -> Konfigure -> Tascbar -> Show Windows from all Desctops
<drpepper> DaSkreech the thing is that im now using KDE and only want whats in each desktop to appear in teh taskbar
<DaSkreech> drpepper: Follow what I just said
<arunkale> in the configure option for antialiasing fonts, what exactly does 'hinting' do
<drpepper> ah DaSkreech i got it
<drpepper> thnx
<|GaiJin|> what is the command to open a program as root??
<das-q> |GaiJin|: sudo <cmd>
<|GaiJin|> I was thinking of making an icon htat opened Kate with root user by the click of a button
<das-q> |GaiJin|: why would you open kate with root permission?
<grizzly> |GaiJin|: kdesu kate should do it
<|GaiJin|> oki... thanks
<molily> hm, i'll try to install kubuntu again.
<fragske> im back :)
<fragske> i managed to compile my nvidia driver
<tobeco> does any one know a good howto for setting up dns-server
<fragske> but still can't start X
<fragske> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)
<fragske> does that mean i still have to install nvidia-glx ?
<fragske> even if i ran the nvidia installer?
<neil> I have GTk GUI I am useing a toggle button to indicate a program state, does anyone know how to make it ignore being clicked?
<das-q> fragske: I don't know if it's the right thing to do for when you used the nvidia-installer, but usually you would install it like this: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", but checkout the forum's to be sure
<fragske> yeah that's what i need to know
<fragske> im pretty sure i never had to do that when using gentoo
<fragske> i think it's part of the installer
<das-q> fragske: I've used the "automatix"-script for nvidia-driver-installation, it's been quite some time since I last installed it by hand
<cvt> can i get abiword to always open without border space formatting?
<arunkale> i really need a portal type cms.. to create a community.. anyone have any recommendations? an easily skinnable one? or one with good themes available?
<neil> I have GTk GUI I am useing a toggle button to indicate a program state, does anyone know how to make it ignore being clicked?
<berre> hoi
<cvt> is spyware very plausible on linux?
<aseigo> neil: i'd ask in a gtk channel rather than a kde-centric distro channel =)
<aseigo> cvt: plausible, sure
<Skrot_> Hi. How is support for the Core 2 Duo processor in Kubuntu?
<cvt> aseigo,  ever since i clicked a malicious link i've been seeing strange behaviors on my browsers
<cvt> are there any spyware or virus scanners on linux; do i need a firewall?
<Skrot_> There are virus scanners, but I doubt you need a firewall unless you run a lot of servers on the computer
<Skrot_> What sort of strange behaviour do you experience?
<aseigo> there aren't any viruses out in the wild that i know of for linux; a firewall can't hurt as an extra line of defence (and linux comes with one by default)... i'd be surprised if you've gotten malware, but would be a nice sign we're getting more attention ;) are you using firefox?
<neil> aseigo: I have but no-one has answered, there isn't any traffic there at all.
<josef> does somebody knows yahoo messenger for kubuntu or not
<cvt>        Skrot_ , window shapes are random, minimizing and maximizing evokes strange shapes and sizes, always freezing when i go to close.
<cvt> etc
<cvt> aseigo,  yes. also, konqueror
<konrad1207> helo all
<konrad1207> does anybody know how to configure virtual terminals
<konrad1207> which file
<konrad1207> edit
<konrad1207> ?
<halfbloodprince> umm.. i installed yahoo messenger using wine, it installed properly
<halfbloodprince> i'm trying to run it from the terminal using $ wine "C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Common\\Yshortcut.exe" and it gives me this error: bash: !\\Common\\Yshortcut.exe: event not found
<halfbloodprince> any ideas?
<fragske> isn't yahoo messenger on the same protocol as jabber?
<emonkey> fragske, googletalk is the same protocol
<fragske> ah
<fragske> don't really know as I don't use yahoo messenger
<halfbloodprince> why does it give a bash: error
<emonkey> me neither
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: not sure, but are double slashes necessary?
<halfbloodprince> i think so
<fragske> heh
<fragske> i never used double slashes voor wine
<fragske> try it without double clashes
<fragske> slashes
<halfbloodprince> it gives me an error even with single slashes
<fragske> normally there should be a .wine folder in your home directory
<halfbloodprince> yeah there is
<fragske> well go there
<halfbloodprince> fragske: how do you run programs
<fragske> cd /home/prince/.wine/drive_c/
<fragske> there is your program files folder aswell
<fragske> open it
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<fragske> go to yahoo
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<fragske> and try in the yahoo dir
<halfbloodprince> just double clicking on the file?
<fragske> wine Yshortcut.exe
<fragske> ah
<fragske> right click and open with wine
<halfbloodprince> fragske: the yshortcut.exe appears to be in the Yahoo!/common directory
<halfbloodprince> and when i try to access this directory from the terminal it gives that error
<fragske> then i don't have an idea what that the problem could be sorry =/
<fragske> but isn't there a linux alternative for yahoomessenger?
<cvt> skype
<emonkey> fragske, kopete
<halfbloodprince> i tried running it by right clicking/opening with wine.. and it goes to the taskbar, and the hourglass rotates for a while, and it just disappears
<fragske> you could try crossover office
<fragske> but that's not free, but if you look hard enough :)
<fragske> anyways, gonna try to get nvidia working agian
<halfbloodprince> i guess wine doesn't support yahoo messenger 7
<halfbloodprince> how do i uninstall it?
<main2x> wine?
<tchung> gaim?
<CVirus> LOL
<aseigo> kopete
<halfbloodprince> how do i uninstall something i've installed in wine?
<main2x> yeah yeah.. my penis
<main2x> halfbloodprince, you should have a wine folder in you personal folder ... which on its term
<main2x> contains the install data
<CVirus> main2x: whats with it ?
<main2x> ~/wine or something..
<aseigo> main2x: your penis does yahoo messenger? wow.
<main2x> aseigo, my messenger only does girls ;) sry
<halfbloodprince> it's .wine
* aseigo ponders if its an open protocol or proprietary.
<halfbloodprince> it is at home/username/.wine/
<main2x> yeah, and in there - you have a folder containing ur installation stuff
<halfbloodprince> what do i do there
<main2x> what folders you got there?
<halfbloodprince> Program Files
<halfbloodprince> windows
<main2x> delete yahoo from the program files folder
<pointy_> aseigo: both kinds exists :p
<halfbloodprince> that's it?
<halfbloodprince> i just have to delete it? nothin else?
<main2x> halfbloodprince, what is in windows?..
<main2x> nothin..
<main2x> but i mean the windowsfolder..
<eeos> does anybody know if the package SFLphone - 0.7.0 is in the edgy eft repository and where it is?
<main2x> have you checked with adept...
<main2x> if its in multivers
<main2x> ?
<eeos> main2x is not in dapper, and i am installing edgy in a chroot so adept is not there yet
<halfbloodprince> main2x: windows folder has normal windows files
<main2x> halfbloodprince, then thats clean
<main2x> so there's nothin left i guess =) thats nice
<halfbloodprince> but yahoo still shows up in kmenu > wine > program files > yahoo
<mindspin> Today I tested my wireless on a t40, the network seemed to be found, but I get this syslog entry:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23432
<mindspin> so I had no connection at all...
<pointy_> okay, I seem to have some problems with updating my system - I don't understand why I don't get the latest Konversation (1.0). my sources and various apt-cache output can be seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23431
<pointy_> halfbloodprince: just open the menu editor and remove it :)
<halfbloodprince> pointy_: thanks
<pointwood> np
<main2x> halfbloodprince, dont use wine
<main2x> only for photoshop or dreamweaver if you really need it
<main2x> :P
<TheFuzzball> is there a way to install
<TheFuzzball> 
<TheFuzzball> Guidance Power Manager
<TheFuzzball> in Dapper?
<TheFuzzball> Guidance Power Manager
<octan_> hi all
<halfbloodprince> main2x: i need to use the photo sharing feature in yahoo
<main2x> photo sharing?
<octan_> is ther a 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<main2x> halfbloodprince, use kopete / amsn or something..
<octan_> amsn is great
<octan_> betther than kopete is you only need msn
<octan_> blah,... 64 bit guys
<octan_> is there one
<main2x> i got a .deb file (for ubuntu) which i would like to install
<octan_> so?
<main2x> how do i use a local .deb file with apt?
<octan_> dpkg -i file.deb
<octan_> thats how to install
<main2x> ok cool.. didnt know the debianpackagemanager yet..
<TheFuzzball> does anyone have a .deb file for the Guidence Power Manager for Dapper?
<main2x> is apt using this in the backend?
<emonkey> main2x, yes it does
<emonkey> as far as i know
<main2x> i would like to install the latest videolan from with the dependency's (which are shown within the same 'tree')
<main2x> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/dapper-i386/vlc/0.8.5.final.1/
<main2x> what is the proper way to do this?
<main2x> ive downloaded 'vlc_0.8.5.final.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb' with the other dependencies in one folder on my local HD
<main2x> how do i install this package in such way that it picks the dependency's from the same folder?
<shantanu> how do i find out what my viewport manager is?
<Pensacola> how can I reconfigure my kernel? the ubuntu help site seems to be down
<Pensacola> I need to remove usplash
<Pensacola> upower I mean
<stefano> ciao a tutti
<octan_> is ther any bugs with the 64 bit version?
<scorpion007> Hi, does anyone know how to turn up midi volume? It plays very quiet compared to everything else
<main2x> scorpion007, try #alsa as well
<main2x> i got a broken package, i removed vlc with adept but it was still running
<main2x> now my package is broken, i cant reinstall it - or remove it
<main2x> what should i do? :'(
<eeos> main2x could explain exactly which package and what did you do?
<main2x> eeos, well vlc 0.8.4 was installed but i wanned to install 0.8.5 from the nightlies.videolan.org server
<eeos> what did you do?
<main2x> so i tought, lets remove 0.8.4
<main2x> so i started adept, selected it - and said 'request removal'
<main2x> then applied the 'changes'
<main2x> it looked like everything went well, so i added nightlies.videolan.org to my sources.list
<Fade> hrmn.
<main2x> looked for vlc in adept, selected it - request install - apply
<main2x> but now it says 'BREAK (install)' on all videolan packages :( :( :(
<Fade> I'm tracking edgy, and wondering what happened to the setting that allowed you to <modkey>-<tab> through running programs.
<main2x> is it possible to use something to cleanout vlc totally?
<Fade> anybody know where it has gone? :)
<eeos> main2x yes
<eeos> main2x wait
<main2x> ok, rb (need a drink - going crazy here)
-NichSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody have sent you an message, to read it type: /server read 1
-NichSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody have sent you an message, to read it type: /server read 1
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> i wanna have page numbering in ooo, but the fist page should not be numbered. how do i do that?
<Ash-Fox> Don't do that.
<Ash-Fox> Someone is trying to trick you with -NichSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody have sent you an message, to read it type: /server read 1 <- they're trying to make you quit.
<Ash-Fox> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
-NichSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody have sent you an message, to read it type: /server read 1
<Ash-Fox> main2x, ignore -NichSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody have sent you an message, to read it type: /server read 1
<Ash-Fox> he's trying to trick you to disconnect.
<main2x> <Ash-Fox> main2x, ignore -NichSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody have sent you an message, to read it type: /server read 1
<main2x> what the hell is this...
<Ash-Fox> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<main2x> eeos, sorry something went wrong
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<eeos> main2x do not worry
* mode/#kubuntu [+b NichSrev!*@*]  by imbrandon
* NichSrev was kicked off #kubuntu by imbrandon (imbrandon)
<Ash-Fox> imbrandon, thanks :)
<main2x> eeos, i do worry about vlc :( (a lot, more then a lot)
<main2x> eeos, i tought that you had send me a message..
<kbrooks> Hi :P
<eeos> main2x sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ash-Fox> Hello kbrooks.
<eeos> main2x yes, tried but do not worry
<kbrooks> I don't intend to advertise here, or anything like that
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<kbrooks> brb
<main2x> eeos, done
<main2x> gave no output
<eeos> main2x ah!
<eeos> try dpkg -l '*vlc*'
<eeos> main2x and tell me the status of the vlc packages
<main2x> http://pastebin.ca/170103
<main2x> ^^ its installed without deps, thats how it looks like?
<gan|y|med> can nobody help me with ooo writer?
<eeos> main2x now sudo dpkg purge name of the package, one by one or all in a long line
<main2x> eeos, geen=none in dutch, and 'geen beschrijving' is no description :P
<main2x> all the missing ones from the list right?
<eeos> main2x all the ones that are marked un in the list
<main2x> eeos, done that
<eeos> main2x ok, now check again with adept they should have been purged
<main2x> the ones which where not installed returned 'will be ignored, because its not installed'
<main2x> and i should be able to reinstall vlc now?
<eeos> main2x yes
<main2x> if i select vlc and then request install 'BREAK (install)'
<superposi> nass
<eeos> main2x could you please dpkg -l again?
<eeos> main2x sorry, dpkg -l *vlc*
<main2x> done - none of them are installed
<eeos> could you please show me the output?
<main2x> eeos, i hardly dare to tell you what went wrong.. :X
<eeos> main2x did you discover?
<main2x> ive made a copy/paste error, the repos i added to my sources.list was 'breezy'
<main2x> :| *beat me with a bat*
<main2x> copy pasting 'deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/dapper-i386 /' went a bit weird..
<eeos> main2x you fully deserve it :D :D :D :D
<main2x> i expected a name instead of a / on the end or the / to be connected i386/ ..
<main2x> the packages are fixed now, but one thing is sure - i learned a lot =)
<main2x> and wasted your valuable time
<main2x> sorry eeos
<eeos> main2x do not woryy it happens :D
<eeos> main2x talk to you later, I need some food
<main2x> ok, enjoy your food :)
<kOpter> Yello :) I've got a question.
<kOpter> I've just installed a clear ubuntu, and now I wanted to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<main2x> k0pter, sup?
<kOpter> And then I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kOpter>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<kOpter> E: Broken packages
<kOpter> Googling got me people with the same problems, but now answers.. I seems to me that a package is just really broken
<main2x> auch
<kOpter> I've also found it in the kubuntu bug-tracker.. but that doesn't help me much either :)
<main2x> what is the status of the track report?
<kamallo> hi everybody
<Kiongku> hi anyone knows how to mount an ntfs drive?
<kOpter> Main2x> Don't know.. i've seem to have closed it.. I think it was just a report of the error, dating about 3 weeks ago
<psb154> kiongku, man fstab that should help.
<sorush20> http://gimp.org/tutorials/Smart_Sharpening/ this tutorial is really out of date..
<kamallo> Does anybody know where to find md5 sums for kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso? Mirror sites only have 6.06 versions, I downloaded it from bittorrent... Thank you.
<sorush20> wrong channel
<Riddell> kamallo: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release/MD5SUMS
<kamallo> Thank you but that is 6.06 not 6.06.1
<kamallo> teven if the path says that
<kamallo> just controlled inside the files
<Riddell> kamallo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/MD5SUMS
<kamallo> thank you, that one is good :)
<kamallo> what is that "edgy" release?
<kamallo> is that stable?
<kamallo> thank you, bye
<angasule> !wolfenstein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wolfenstein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> hmm, really, there are no games :/
<psb154> angasule, are you looking for linux games?
<angasule> psb154: yeah
<psb154> angasule, do you have a good graphics card?
<mikki> how do i change the dispay driver?
<angasule> the kubuntu repos seem to have almost nothing available
<psb154> angasule, have you tried UT2004? or PlaneShift?
<angasule> psb154: yeah, I'm not a newbie, just wondering where the games are :) got a GF 4 Ti 4200, doom 3 runs just fine, although oblivion probably wouldn't heh
<cima> why i can't use apt get?
<angasule> psb154: eeh, free games :)
<mikki> how do i change the dispay driver?
<angasule> cima: be more specific, what error do you get? what command did you use?
<psb154> angasule, I use www.linuxgames.com to get free games.
<angasule> psb154: you don't use repos?
<psb154> angasule, not sure what you mean.
<angasule> psb154: repositories, for kubuntu, do you just download the source or what?
<egarim> how could i remove a package and all his dependency ?
<cima_> i want to upgrade
<cima_> update
<psb154> angasule, normally, for me, all I do is untar the downloads, don't have to compile them. I have spent a lot of time paying PlaneShift lately.
<angasule> cima_: what error do you get?
<angasule> psb154: oh, ok
<cima_> i could not connect
<cima_> connection timed out
<Blaat_> hello, can someone help me with installing neverwinter nights? I used some graphical installer to do it, but when i try to run it(#sh nwn) it says acces denied ./nwmain, i tried to install it manually using biowares instructions, but this gives me the same result, the permissions for the nwn directory are set to read+write and execute for every user...
<Blaat_> hello, can someone help me with installing neverwinter nights? I used some graphical installer to do it, but when i try to run it(#sh nwn) it says acces denied ./nwmain, i tried to install it manually using biowares instructions, but this gives me the same result, the permissions for the nwn directory are set to read+write and execute for every user... am i doing something wrong?
<ivens> a
<mikki> how do i change the resolution on my display ?
<Jucato> mikki: System Settings > Display
<mikki> that just gives me one option 640x480
<Jucato> mikki: what video card are you using? perhaps the proper resolution was not detected during installation?
<mikki> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200
<mikki> but this just happend i have had more resolution
<flaccid> how can i undelete a file i just deleted from ext2 partition? omg i can't believe i deleted this file
<Jucato> mikki: in System Settings > Display > Hardware tab, check if you're using the "nv" driver and your monitor has been detected properly
<Jucato> flaccid: if you deleted from the command line, you're quite out of luck...
<zinfacter> Hey, for some reason I can't play mp3s, they show up in amaroK but when played they don't work
<Jucato> zinfacter: Kubuntu doesn't come with out of the box support for MP3's. you need to install the proper codec, called "libxine-extracodecs"
<mikki> Graphics card: VESA driver, driver: vesa
<zinfacter> how do i get that? and is install easy?
<Jucato> zinfacter: libxine-extracodecs is in the multiverse section. you need to enable that section
<Jucato> !repos > zinfacter
<Jucato> follow that link
<zinfacter> ok
<Jucato> mikki: click on the Administrator mode and configure the graphics card driver and set it to "nv"
<mikki> i dont have any options there
<Jucato> zinfacter: once you have enabled "multiverse", you can install libxine-extracodecs like you would install any other program, either in Adept or in the command line
<Jucato> mikki: no options where?
<flaccid> Jucato: i've read its possible on ext2 but not ext3
<Jucato> mikki: near the bottom, there's an "Administrator Mode..." button, click on that then on the Configure button of the Graphics card
<Jucato> flaccid: I heard about that, too. but I'm not sure how it can be done from the command line
<flaccid> i guess i'm lazy to google this again
<Jucato> :(
<octan_> do i need other repos for kubuntu 64 bit version?
<mikki> ok but i cant se my graphic card
<Jucato> mikki: use "nv" which is the open source nvidia driver for Linux
<Jucato> or you can install a non-free (proprietary) nvidia driver, but will require you to make some extra steps and installations
<Jucato> the advantage is that you will have 3rd hardware acceleration with the proprietary nvidia driver.
<beligum> Did any of you see Trolltech's Greenphone? Great phone, price on the other hand...
<Jucato> beligum: heh... it's a developer's/geek's toy. :)
<beligum> yeah, I know, but still
<Jucato> beligum: how's screenkast coming along?
<beligum> I officially hate packaging
<Jucato> :P
<mikki> ok, done that, but still dont got any higher resolution
<mikki> do i need to reboot ?
<Jucato> mikki: can you now set a higher resolution?
<Jucato> no need to reboot
<Jucato> you just have to restart X (by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. but save/close everything else first)
<xwolf-> can anyone recommend me a good downloader?
<xwolf-> not CLI, please.
<Jucato> KGet :P
<beligum> Jucato, are you a experienced packager?
<Jucato> beligum: not even a novice packager...
<xwolf-> Jucato does kget comply with firefox's flashgot?
<Jucato> xwolf-: yes
<Jucato> let me double check
<xwolf-> great, thank you.
<xwolf-> checking too :>
<vhogemann> Hi
<vhogemann> Anybody here has an Acer Travelmate notebook?
<Jucato> xwolf-: yes it works
<Jucato> I have it here in FF
<xwolf-> good. thanks again
<beligum> Jucato, is it too late to look for an external packager?
<Jucato> beligum: for Edgy, I'm not sure. but anyway universe freeze comes at a much later stage than main freeze
<beligum> when is the Edgy release planned ?
<xwolf-> Edgy Eel? :P
<Jucato> Edgy Eft. I think Oct. 26
<Jucato> if all goes as planned, that is...
<beligum> k
<ThomasZ> hi, network question.  My wireless is auto-initialized as eth1. Which I didn't configure (in /etc/network/options).  And its wrong since I need ndiswrapper.   How do I stop kubuntu auto-adding that interface??
<seth|away> ThomasZ, you can try /etc/iftab and make sure it's not initializing there
<ThomasZ> seth|away: ah! it is!  I never heard of that file before...
<matlec> are there any plans for a standardized wlan configuration in edgy?
<vhogemann> I found that networkmanager configure my both cards, wired and wireless, correctly
<matlec> for wpa also=
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, try installing network-manager and kdenetworkmanager
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, its the best interface for wifi configuration that I ever found under Linux
<ThomasZ> ugh, and the whole of gnome comes along.. :(
<matlec> then why is this not included in a default install?
<lupine_85> if the interface is showing up, you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper!
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, it doesnt deppends on gnome or gtk libs
<sredna> Hi
<vhogemann> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.60), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.2.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.10.0), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.1), libhal1 (>= 0.5), libiw28 (>= 27+28pre13), libnl1-pre6, libnm-util0, iproute, ifupdown, dhcdbd (>= 1.10-0ubuntu2), lsb-base (>= 2.0-6), wpasupplicant
<ThomasZ> lupine_85: thas the point; it uses some driver from the kernel and the driver tells me it can't find any hardware (so why is it loaded!!) and now ndiswrapper doesn't do anything anymore :(
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, no gnome here
<ThomasZ> vhogemann: 'network-manager' ?
<lupine_85> if the driver isn't using the hardware, ndiswrapper can
<ThomasZ> vhogemann: ah, the 'depends' doesn't show that indeed.  Doing an 'aptitude install' gives me packages like libgconf2-4 libgnomecanvas2-common etc
<lupine_85> incidentally, the networking tab in System Settings does a pretty good job
<lupine_85> now I must go
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, apt-get wont give you that
<Aircobra> hi
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, I think aptitude defaults on network-manager-gnome... when what you really want is kdenetworkmanager
<ThomasZ> lupine_85: tried it :)  No luck
<malkavian> hello all.... ahh... on kubuntu i must manual install mp3 codecs?
<ThomasZ> vhogemann: ugh, indeed.
<Aircobra> malkavian: yes
<vhogemann> ThomasZ, aptitude is nice... but you cant trust it always
<Jucato> malkavian: yes. install "libxine-extracodecs" from the "multiverse" repositories. to enable multiverse follow this link
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<b0uncer> hello everyone
<tchung> hi
<ThomasZ> hmm. Anyone can tell me how to disable the function at startup where it asks for the rootpwd or ctrl-d on an error? I want the bug to be silently ignored.
<ThomasZ> (since its a bug in mount, not my fault)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
* MenZa waveth
<wayne__> how do i get and load a driver for my nic card on my laptop with ubuntu
<wayne__> my wireless works, just not the lan
<tchung> maybe you should ask your questions at #ubuntu
<wayne__> im using kubuntu
<b0uncer> wayne_ what's the chipset your nic uses
<wayne__> intel
<wayne__> its a dell e1505 laptop
<b0uncer> try 'modprobe eepro100' or 'modprobe e100' on the console, if those would work
<b0uncer> I have no idea, just googled :)
<XVampireX> Hey, Can I check somewhere in /proc what my type of ram is?
<ThomasZ> XVampireX: try reading your /var/log/messages. It has your boot log and IIRC there it goes over your memory stuff.
<XVampireX> thanks
<ThomasZ> Anyone know why lsmod output is so long?  Or in other words; who loads all those modules and how do I stop it ?
<b0uncer> ThomasZ: your operating system, it seems
<b0uncer> probably init scripts do most of that
<XVampireX> Nothing there
<ThomasZ> well, I checked and can't find anything. Its not suppost to load those on boot, I expect modules to only get loaded when I add them to /etc/modules
<Trae> Who would you guys consider be one of the best "
<Trae> err...
<Trae> best "KDE" themer?
<Jucato> ?
<Trae> Better question, can you provide me a screenshot of what you consider a "sexy" KDE desktop?
<chrismir> look around on http://www.kde-look.org/
<NthDegree> Trae 1 sec
<NthDegree> http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1rx2.png
<NthDegree> my KDE desktop
<b0uncer> hey do you guys know if Sony E002 mp3 player works on Linux? It says it requires SonicStage, but then again claims to be able to "play mp3 directly", whatever it means...
<b0uncer> anybody have experience?
<b0uncer> it's a regular usb stick -look-a-like flash player, but I don't know if it works as a mass storage player
<matlec> b0uncer: does it have a somewhat weird directory structure?
<vhogemann> b0uncer, you have one... or are you planning to buy one?
<b0uncer> vhogemann: I bought one, but it's meant to be a gift so I can't test with it..it's packaged already
<b0uncer> I'm not sure about the dir structure
<matlec> I own a similar model which is definitely incompatible with linux
<b0uncer> the guy who sold it claimed it's just "drag and drop" player, but the package itself gives a different illusion..
<b0uncer> oh man
<b0uncer> then it's going to be a troublemaker
<Trae> NthDegree: yeah, that's the sort of look I'm trying to avoid... things like the .....................................   on the seperator bars annoy the crap out of me
<matlec> it seems so :-(
<b0uncer> matlec: any hopes to get it run on Linux, no?
<b0uncer> sonicstage through wine is not an option :P
<matlec> for my model at least: no
<Trae> everyone single "theme" or "style" seems to be based on the same widget set
<matlec> though my model doesn't accept mp3 files
<matlec> so maybe there is hope for you :-)
<Trae> This is the conflict I always have trying to use KDE.  KDE is flexible, you can do anything and it makese sense.   But every single "style" or theme is just fugly
<vhogemann> b0uncer, I think that you're out of luck
<Trae> in the end I give up some freedom and go back to a prettier Gnome desktop.
<Trae> Trying to get something that doesn't suck.
<Admiral_Chicago> b0uncer, i don't know is it a newer gen sony player?
<ThomasZ> Trae: I think functionality is more important then looks. If you feel different, then I do think that gnome is for you.
<Trae> ThomasZ: heh
<Trae> but why can't I have my cake and eat it too? :)
<ThomasZ> Trae: its is a known 'problem' that the kde look is too crowded and not clean enough.
<matlec> Trae: same widget set? this is called consistency :-)
<Trae> ThomasZ: yeah... :/
<Admiral_Chicago> my brother had a player and he needed Sonic Stage for it and that thing freaking sucked
<ThomasZ> Trae: it takes work and people that know what to look for.  You should help out ;)
<Trae> ThomasZ: you are THE first person I've ever met that would admit to it and not go on about "OMG, KDE ROXX)Rz you suck!!! go back to gnome!"
<b0uncer> Admiral_Chicago: me neither... http://reviews.cnet.com/Sony_NW_E002_512MB_blue/4507-6490_7-31988576.html says it's specs
<Trae> ThomasZ: *chuckle*
<oliver> hi ...
<Trae> yeah.... I suppose... I know what good looks are, just not how to do it.
<Admiral_Chicago> b0uncer, whatever OS it works under...just don't rip stuff to ATRAC
<Admiral_Chicago> that format blows
<Trae> not on a theme... even GTK themes are a nightmare to work with.
<chrismir> Hmm.. why can't I find enemy territory in adept?
<Trae> it's the underlying gtk stuff that is better than the qt stuff IMHO (in some areas)
<matlec> Admiral_Chicago: actually Atrac has good compression, but it sucks due to drm ;-)
<Trae> but then again, there are some butt ugly GTK themes
<Admiral_Chicago> matlec, that and you can't change the format to save your life
<oliver> i have a little problem running a script in cron.hourly, can you help
<matlec> Admiral_Chicago: right
<Acidic32> http://217.155.41.189/ <-- http://217.155.41.189/~daniel/snapshots <-- my snapshots of me desktop :P
<Trae> so perhaps you can't condem the toolkit itself
<ThomasZ> Trae: I've been with kde for a looong time, I know whats wrong with it :)
<Trae> ThomasZ: nod... I used it for 3 years... but bailed around 2001 or 2002
<Admiral_Chicago> matlec, we ripped CDs that we OWNED and couldn't import it into iTunes
<matlec> ThomasZ: maybe you could join the usability team
<Admiral_Chicago> that sucked it was a few gigs of music
<matlec> Admiral_Chicago: lol, I really hate drm
<ThomasZ> Trae: the problem you describe (the head-in-the-sand) is not a kde-specific problem. Most people are that way.
<Trae> ThomasZ: got a ss of your desktop?  Perhaps you might have something I could at least live with :)
<Admiral_Chicago> matlec, ogg is the best
<ThomasZ> matlec: my kde bussines card says I'm on the HCI workgroup ;)
<matlec> ThomasZ: ;-) lol
<ThomasZ> Trae: well, I reinstalled my machine today. I'm far from happy with it so far ;)
<matlec> ThomasZ: so Z stands for Zander? ;-)
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/ss-SEP092006.png
<ThomasZ> matlec: yap
<Trae> that's a fairly recent gnome desktop
<Trae> (it sorta sucks though IMHO)
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/ss-AUG222006.png  this one is a little bit better, but still not quite exciting.
<b0uncer> I hate this, again a good mp3 player except for the goddamn software
<b0uncer> apple's ipod shuffle is just a similar case, except it works under linux too
<b0uncer> creative zen would work except it needs a battery and that sucks :/
<ThomasZ> Trae: some things in kubuntu are sweet. Like rounded corners and little attention points like that.
<Trae> ThomasZ: nod... and the ability to change colors to styles
<chrismir> Anyone can tell me how to install enemy territory? Do I need to add some repository for it, or do I install it by hand?
<Trae> those are great points that Gnome would do well to pay attention to.
<Trae> I've screamed for years about configurability with gnome, but noone will listen
<Trae> and every month or two... I try and use KDE
<Trae> heh
<Trae> and enjoy it for it's flexibility...
<Trae> but end up leaving cause it's not very pretty
<ThomasZ> Trae: yeah, all kde themes are code based. So they scale with font and colors.  But its hard to get a coder that knows his graphics ;)
<Trae> if I could just tweak it just enough ....
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> ThomasZ: how can I remove those silly dots?
<Trae> on sec, let me ss
<ThomasZ> Trae: in kde4 there is a 'lock toolbars' right mouse button menu (well, I think its unlock since locked is the default) so toolbar handles are no more in kde4
<Admiral_Chicago> b0uncer, i had trouble with a zen too
<Jucato> (or you could just choose to hide the "Applet Handles"...)
<Admiral_Chicago> !info enemy territory
<ubotu> Package enemy does not exist in dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> !info enemyterritory
<ubotu> Package enemyterritory does not exist in any distro I know
<Admiral_Chicago> chrismir, probably download it somewhere else
<chrismir> !info et
<ubotu> Package et does not exist in any distro I know
<chrismir> mkay
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the name of the package i need to install so i can compile from source?
<chrismir> other distros do gave it. atleast gentoo and suse
<chrismir> gave = have
<Admiral_Chicago> its like build tools or something
<Admiral_Chicago> chrismir, what does it do
<chrismir> oh, you don't know it? its a game
<Admiral_Chicago> never heard of it
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, build-essential
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, aptitude install build-essential --with-recommends
<matlec> ThomasZ: btw: what do you think about the step list for kassistantdialog? should I extend it to accept svg art or discard it at all?
<Trae> ThomasZ: http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/kde-ss-09-14-2006.png
<Jucato> vhogemann: aptitude's default action is --with-recommends already, IIRC...
<Admiral_Chicago> i really don't like that you can't compile from source in ubuntu when it is first installed
<Admiral_Chicago> vhogemann, thanks
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, you can use apt-build
<Admiral_Chicago> i understand apt-get is a great package manager
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, apt-build works more or less like Gentoo's emerge
<matlec> Trae: those dots indicate that the widget is not fixed in size
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'd like better feedback from the konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> vhogemann, i mean if i do ./configure
<Admiral_Chicago> or folllow the INSTALL file in a source fil
<Admiral_Chicago> file*
<Trae> matlec: that is the case of course, I don't dispute that... I simply contend it is icky!
<matlec> Trae: :-) right
<Trae> hehe
<Jucato> Trae: it also depends on the settings of the widget style and the widget style you are using. I think some styles don't have that
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, well... the "Debian way" is to download the source packages, and let dpkg-buildpackage do the dirt work for you
<Admiral_Chicago> they don't typically say "use apt-build" because make, make install, and ./configure should be universal
<beast> Trae: try the QtCurve style
<Trae> Jucato: nod...
<Admiral_Chicago> vhogemann, but the linux way has been DIY for a long time
<Trae> beast: heh, that style, IIRC, was a "beast"
<Trae> beast: hehe, sorry, couldn't resist
<beast> ;)
* Trae checks it again
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, not LINUX... GNU way
<Jucato> Trae: I'm presuming that's Plastik or one of it's variants (Lipstik or Polyester)
<Trae> lipstick
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, Linux is just the kernel... the build chain is all GNU
<Jucato> ah. I guessed so :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah foiled by the GNU vs Linux thing again
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, eheheh
<Admiral_Chicago> vhogemann, oh i know but there is a string of GNU / Linux users that get mad if you call it straight Linux
<vhogemann> Admiral_Chicago, *BSD has ./configure && make && make install too
<Trae> it seemed to look the best out of all...
<Admiral_Chicago> vhogemann, ah
<vhogemann> ;-D
<matlec> Trae: but actually this is not a kde issue
<Admiral_Chicago> okay well I need to go to eat breakfast and eat
<h3sp4wn> vhogemann: BSD doesn't have that for gnu stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> goodbye
<ThomasZ> Trae: those dots are part of the style. Easy to remove if you want to alter some code.  Naturally you can find a widget style that doesn't have it as well ;)
<h3sp4wn> vhogemann: bsd make doesn't work with most gnu programs
<Trae> ThomasZ: "easy to remove"  Why am I hesitant to believe that statement
<Trae> ThomasZ: ;)
<vhogemann> h3sp4wn, well... probably you can install gnu make to work things out
<ThomasZ> Trae: heh. I'm sure if you want you can find a hacker that can work an hour or 2 to remove it.  Not sure who you can convince to do that, but since its open source anyone can do that.
<h3sp4wn> vhogemann: You can but you have to use gmake instead of make
<Trae> ThomasZ: anyway to get rid of the "frame" of a window....
<Trae> ThomasZ: yeah... *sigh*
<vhogemann> h3sp4wn, so... ./configure && gmake && gmake install
<vhogemann> h3sp4wn, happy? :-D
<vhogemann> Heheheh
<ThomasZ> Trae: I see your point and I agree partially. This is the short term solution :)   The alternativ is that people should see those dots as otherwise they won't know you can drag it.
<Trae> Most would agree, in the GTK world, that Ubuntulooks or Clearlooks is the best GTK theme around at present.   What would you guys consider the best KDE style?
<ThomasZ> Trae: the frame of a window can be made 'tiny' in the window decoration.
<chrisoverly> i am new to linux... and have a question
<chrisoverly> i downloaded tux racer and extracted its two folders
<Jucato> I still love Plastik for all it's worth
<Jucato> :P
<chrisoverly> i am trying to install it
<Trae> Jucato: heh
<Trae> Jucato: it is not without merrit, I'll give you that.
<chrisoverly> i tried running it in a command, but it wouldn't work
* Trae trys to be nice
<Jucato> heh
<Parkotron> Trae: Definately Plastik.
<vhogemann> chrisoverly, ubuntu has a package for tuxracer... you dont need to download it manually
<Trae> chrisoverly: get xmoto!
<Trae> chrisoverly: it is a great time waster.
<ThomasZ> matlec: I would make the steps very different (so svg preferred) and very simple. So I'm quite unsure if they should be above, I rather liked the idea of them being left.
<Parkotron> You can remove the frame and titlebar of a window using the Alt+F3 window menu.
<psb154> chrisoverly, try sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<chrisoverly> k
<ThomasZ> matlec: and I really don't see the use of all the features you added. basically, the design was fine for me before.
<vhogemann> chrisoverly, or just go to you "K" menu and click on "add/remove programs"
<chrisoverly> could'nt find package
<chrisoverly> i also tried the one they had on their site
<chrisoverly> sudo apt-get install tux-racer
<Trae> You guys have definately provided some kind and helpful feedback
<matlec> ThomasZ: the new features are developed with the use case mentioned by thomas in mind
<Trae> Without being defensive.
<Trae> Very professional
<chrisoverly> the problem is that it is not on the add remove programs list
<Parkotron> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<matlec> ThomasZ: the setAppropriate way was quite fine if we had a simple assistant
<Trae> that's the sort of advocacy we need all around.
<Jucato> !tuxracer-extras
<ubotu> tuxracer-extras: dummy transition package for tuxracer -> ppracer transition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<matlec> ThomasZ: regarding the steplist... I'm almost convinced that it's no good idea to have a list of steps above the dialog
<Jucato> chrisoverly: you could try looking for it in Adept Manager (K Menu > System)
<matlec> ThomasZ: this could cause problems on lower resolutions and mobile devices
<ThomasZ> matlec: I'm convinced that setappriate is enough. Since if the thing is not simple anymore, you are doing something wrong anywa.
<chrisoverly> i already searched for it
<chrisoverly> i just added a new repository... gonna try that
<matlec> ThomasZ: well.. it's enough for many use cases
<ThomasZ> matlec: well, design for the norm and adapt to the others :)   Having it left is better as most screens are wider then thay are high.
<Jucato> try tuxracer-extras
<vhogemann> chrisoverly, you're right... tux racer doesn't apper under Adept... sorry
<chrisoverly> its ok
<ThomasZ> matlec: as a friend of mine used to say, make the good easy and the hard possible.
<chrisoverly> i just added the commercial repository... gonna see if that works
<Jucato> chrisoverly: err... why the commercial repository?
<chrisoverly> dont know
<ThomasZ> matlec: the stupid (a more than 10 page wizard) doesn't even have to be possible without severe hacks.
<matlec> ThomasZ: I agree partially
<Jucato> chrisoverly: it won't be there. it seems that tuxracer is now known as planetpenguin-racer
<matlec> ThomasZ: it's not stupid to have assistants with more than 10 pages
<Jucato> !planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 700 kB
<ThomasZ> matlec: your users will disagree with that point ;)
<matlec> matlec: I agree when you think of 10 steps :-)
<matlec> ThomasZ: oops
<matlec> ;-)
<matlec> ThomasZ: I'm thinking of having 10 pages where maybe only 5 of them get displayed
<matlec> ThomasZ: what are you thinking about the more simple idea of just allowing groups of pages?
<ThomasZ> matlec: btw, the api is inspired by an API that I have created some years ago and the idea of 'appropriate' works very nicely and I don't see any reason why it would not scale.
<ThomasZ> matlec: we used the wizard for an application that had various wizards of various levels of complexity
<ThomasZ> which is also where i found that you should avoid any wizard with more than 4 pages.
<matlec> ThomasZ: the problem I see with the current api is that it doesn't product clean code in cases with high complexity
<matlec> ThomasZ: product=produce
<Trae> bbiab
<ThomasZ> matlec: sure, and thats not really a bad thing IMO.  It can produce quite easy to read code for most usecases. And I hope we agree that that is what we optimize for.
<matlec> ThomasZ: we agree in that case :-)
<matlec> ThomasZ: and I agree that the overhead maybe is slightly too big for simple use cases when we use paths
<matlec> ThomasZ: so the grouping of pages could be a compromise
<matlec> ThomasZ: simple use cases would result in simple code and complex use cases would cause more readable code
<ThomasZ> matlec: so, very sorry to say, but I don't see any reason to change the wizard and especially not with the added complexities you make.
<ThomasZ> matlec: grouping of pages may give simpler code, but its a lot harder to understand.
<matlec> ThomasZ: is grouping really that complicated?
<ThomasZ> matlec: you should ask yourself if its more complicated then not grouping. If the answer is yes, then you should ask if its absolutely needed. I think its not.
<ThomasZ> matlec: listen to Einstein.  Make it as simple as you can, but no simpler than that.
<matlec> ThomasZ: of course it adds complexity... but referring to Einstein: I think the assistant is simpler than it should be
<matlec> ThomasZ: but I got your opinion :-)
<ThomasZ> anyway, I'm happy with my kubuntu now. It mostly bahaves like I want it.
<ThomasZ> So, thanks.
<nuxil> how can i install kde 3.5.4 ?
<nuxil> id ther a repo for it?
<nuxil> i just installed kubuntu amd64 bit version
<highneko> I just installed Kubuntu, and I can't play mp3s!
<xwolf-> highneko !mp3
<highneko> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<nuxil> !kde3.5.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> blah
<highneko> Shouldn't it work tho?
<xwolf-> highneko mp3 is a restricted format.
<PatrickBic> !kde3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> nuxil: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<nuxil> this but suxz
<nuxil> Hawkwind, ok thxz
<vhogemann> wich KDE version is planned for Edgy?
<Hawkwind> nuxil: Add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list  and then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hawkwind> vhogemann: 3.5.4
<nuxil> yea i know that stuff
<Hawkwind> nuxil: Was just making sure :)
<nuxil> :)
<Gerrit_> hi folks
<vhogemann> Hawkwind, thnx
<Hawkwind> highneko: Have you followed the restricted formats page yet ?
<highneko> No, I was just wondering if everyone has to do this.
<_ian> i might change my hard drive to a larger one since im using a very old 20gb drive on this laptop....it has kubuntu and winxp on it... i really had a hard time twweaking kubuntu to work properly on this system is there a way to mirror the drive/ so that i wouldnt have to do all the things i did when i installed...?
<Hawkwind> highneko: Pretty much yes.  Ubuntu doesn't allow the playback of certain formats by default to many laws around the world
<Hawkwind> _ian: Once you get the new drive in, you can copy the entire contents the Kubuntu stuff over to it, sure
<_ian> well im on a laptop//... so one drive can only fit
<highneko> Hawkwind: Ok, thnx.
<PatrickBic> _ian: usb connector?
<PatrickBic> i mean.. external usb case
<nuxil> Hawkwind, looks like i need a GPG key
<nuxil> Reading package lists... Done
<nuxil> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<nuxil> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Hawkwind> nuxil: Yes, you need Riddell's key.  Let me see if I can find his key somewhere
<nuxil> thats what i did
<nuxil> ok
<nuxil> i'll wait
<nuxil> i dont know where to look for it
<Hawkwind> nuxil: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv A506E6D4DD4D5088 && gpg --export --armor A506E6D4DD4D5088 | sudo apt-key add -
<_ian> i dont have one....and i am not willing to spend that much just to copy my drive for one use only...
<nuxil> :D thank you
<PatrickBic> 20euro for the usb case
<highneko> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Gerrit_> I have a printing problem. Is anybody willing to help me?
<Hawkwind> nuxil: You're welcome
<_ian> well... i dont have much... i guess il have to do it all over again thnx
<PatrickBic> is there a separate channel for (k)ubuntu amd64?
<Dr_Willis> PatrickBic,  i doubt it.
<PatrickBic> hmm so i ask here: (because not all software like adobe reader and such stuff is available for amd64) is it worth the switch?
<Dr_Willis> I dont think it is.
<Gerrit_> cu
<Dr_Willis> if you need those apps.
<Dr_Willis> however if you are programing and doing other things that will benifit from 64bit-goodness and dont care for acrobat. or games, or flash.. then its worth it
<PatrickBic> i am doing a shitload of programming ;)
<PatrickBic> and i dont play games at all
<Dr_Willis> Guess you got to decide if its worth it for you then.
<PatrickBic> but i want flash
<Dr_Willis> programing what however.
<PatrickBic> no way to get flash working?
<reon> hi
<PatrickBic> hi
<Dr_Willis> Flash and other 32bit things can be made to work i hear..  but never tried it.. some sort of 32bit chroot
<reon> anyone here try sabayon ?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to disable flash :) even under32 bit
<PatrickBic> Dr_Willis, how come?
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen many sites that benifit from flash. :P
<Dr_Willis> and those that demand its use - i tend to avoide
<charlie5> hi, do i need to change any network stuff, when switching to bband ?
<reon> Dr_Willis, do you need 64bit ?
<highneko> Where's the list of repositories? I need to uncomment the universe thing.
<highneko> Nvm, found it /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blaat_> can someone help me with a venerwinternights problem?
<DexterF> i'm getting a little p!ssed here. trying to run vmware-tools in a kub 6.06 vm
<DexterF> I had to manually install make
<DexterF> I had to manually install gcc
<DexterF> and now it doesn't find the bloody kernel headers. I installed a package: kernel-headers. no go. I installed kernel src 2.6.15, pointed it there.
<DexterF> no go. what else?
<Dr_Willis> reon,  nope - i dont need it.. most people dont.. unless they got 4+gb of ram.. or are doing some heavy processing
<Dr_Willis> DexterF,  and we care why?
<riri> you should sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> build-essential gets most of those packages
<Dr_Willis> 'work smarter not harder'
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i found a ubuntu vmware image that had the tools allready installed I think.
<DexterF> Dr_Willis: oh, no problem, I will just recommend people something else, fine with me, I use Slackware. I only installed kub for support needs
<Dr_Willis> DexterF,  go ahead..  have fun.
<DexterF> riri: i thought apt-get is not favored anymore but aptitude for soem reason?
<riri> i like apt-get
<Dr_Willis> apitude seems to be the 'everyone reccomends it. but it still needs work' kind of thing.
<riri> then i know what i am doing
<DexterF> whatever
<riri> adept is not bad either
<riri> you know the flavor or those tools depends on own taste
<Dr_Willis> adept is weird in some ways.. the way they can filter things is nifty. but itss a little odd in the gui/layout
<Dr_Willis> that reminds me - i still need to track down a vmware windows95 image.. or go through the win95 install! ick.
<Dr_Willis> Can Qemu images work with vmware?
<Dr_Willis> I have a vic-20 :P
<Mythbusters> lol
<abattoir> Dr_Willis: afaik, yes
<riri> dr: you can use vmware too
<riri> just make the image with it
<riri> you can have a free licence from vmware
<Dr_Willis> abattoir,  cool. that will save me an hr or 2.. if i can find the qemu image i made
<Dr_Willis> i got a qemu win95 image somewhere.. wantint to try it in vmware.
<riri> with vmware you use the vmware tools which improved greatly display
<Dr_Willis> testing out reactos with vmware at the moment. :P
<Dr_Willis> I have a few windows apps  that i need to use (untill i can find a decent linux replacement)
<Dr_Willis> dang things are .net apps which sucks.
<Dr_Willis> wonder how well reactos can handle .net and codecs/players/video converters
<egonw> moin all, where can I file RFP for (K)ubuntu?
<abattoir> egonw:  a request for proposal?
<egonw> sorry... debian slang... request for packaging
<abattoir> heh, ok :P
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: Can mono not just run .NET apps with no problems ?
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn,  i aint ever figured out how to do that..  the stuff i want to run are some PSP video converter front ends that then run the various ffmpeg.exe and other tweked binaries.
<Dr_Willis> so it would have to be a combo of wine+.net
<Dr_Willis> Heck i can barely get the .NET stuff to work under REAL windows. :) they keep screwing up.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - im not too impressed with .net so far you can say
<Pensacola> how can I change the login screen?
<BluesKaj> hey abattoir, I copied the libmpeg3-1 folder to my home dir where the quicktime folder resides ..I tried to follow the instructions in the readme , but the make command in the dir didn't work ..."
<BluesKaj> libmpeg3-1$ make
<BluesKaj> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xwolf-> i installed xplanet, but don't know how to use it :X
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I am not impressed with it (wouldn't use it for love nor money but the new gnome uses it extensively)
<xwolf-> how do i open an X window?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: can you give me the link to the readme file again?
<inteliwasp> g
<xwolf-> nevermind.
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn,  yea.. i havent researched it much yet.. so cant really tell if its trash or treasure.
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn,  but windows handles it so badly.. its scary
<Trae> anyone here soley use Konq?
<Trae> http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/borked-digg-konq.png
<Admiral_Chicago> Trae, not I sir but I know a guy who does
<egonw> same here
<Trae> Admiral_Chicago: you use Firefox typically?
<egonw> Trae: same overlap here, I meant
<Trae> egonw: ahh
<BluesKaj> abattoir, http://pastebin.ca/170399
<abattoir> BluesKaj: does the libmpeg3 folder have its own readme?
<BluesKaj> lemme check , abattoir
<Admiral_Chicago> Trae, Exclusively
<abattoir> Trae: i use konq exclusively... why do you ask?
<BluesKaj> abattoir, afraid not
<highneko> Is there a way to reboot and boot windows? In SUSE I had an option when I logout. Anyone know?
<Trae> abattoir: http://occy.net/tmp/screenshots/borked-digg-konq.png  stuff like this would drive me bat-poop insane
<abattoir> Trae: have you tried changing the browser id?
<Trae> yes
<Trae> as, gmail won't work if you don't
<abattoir> Trae: but the screenshot doesnt seem to suggest that(if you've taken it i.e.)
<Trae> abattoir: I took it
<Hawkwind> Trae: Are you talking about the overlapping of images and text ?
<Trae> yes
<Hawkwind> Trae: It happens in firefox too actually
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, not for me...
<abattoir> Trae: yes, you're right, changing the id doesnt help either
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on 2.0 Beta though
<abattoir> Trae: might want to file a bug
<Hawkwind> It depends on your font settings
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I don't think it's a bug though
<Trae> yeah, not for me tierh
<Trae> Hawkwind: I use default font settings
<Trae> I don't mess with my browsers font settings
<Hawkwind> It happens in flock, galeon, mozilla and opera too
<Trae> that's one of the biggest no-no's.... leave your browser fonts set as default
<abattoir> Hawkwind: just checked under firefox(2.0b) seems fine there... the CSS is not being rendered properly... i guess
<abattoir> but havent seen similar behaviour elsewhere...
<Trae> css not rendering properly.... that's a new one.
<abattoir> *noticed, rather than seen
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I'm using 1.5.0.5 here in Dapper
<Trae> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> 2.0 on Edgy
<Hawkwind> Let me fire up edgy and see what it looks like in 2.0b1
<abattoir> it loads faster on konq. though :P
<Hawkwind> It is actually rendering correctly in Opera and mozilla today
<marco__> c' nessuno?
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marco__> ok, hi
<Hawkwind> Yep.  Renders incorrectly in konqueror and firefox 1.5.0.5 but renders fine in firefox 2.0b1
<BluesKaj> isn't FF 2.0 still an unstable development browser ?
<abattoir> marco__: hi :)
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Yes, that's why it's in Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, kinda
<marco__> hi abatoir
<Admiral_Chicago> its almost in Beta
<Admiral_Chicago> er RCs
<BluesKaj> is it aavilable for dapper?
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: No
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Not in .deb format anyways
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: You can just get the binaries from mozilla.org if you want
<Hawkwind> abattoir: It renders wrong in Edgy's konqueror too
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, you can compile from source
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i did mean edgy's konq.
<BluesKaj> I'll wait for the official stable release :)
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I know, hence why I said not in .deb format :P
<marco__> hi brian
<Hawkwind> Most people don't like to build things from source on a deb based distro.  Kinda defeats the purpose
<h3sp4wn> I suppose the edgy/debian-experimental source could be backported to dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, good call
<highneko> Is there a way to reboot and boot windows? In SUSE I had an option when I logout. Anyone know?
<marco__> can i make a question?
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i started using Fedora Core so I compile stuff all the time
<Admiral_Chicago> no package manager there
<h3sp4wn> Admiral_Chicago: What about yum ?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Fedora has 2 package managers
<Admiral_Chicago> marco__, yes
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: It has yum and apt-get actually
<marco__> ok thank
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind h3sp4wn really, oh well i just compiled from source
<Hawkwind> Has had them both since day one of its initial release
<BluesKaj> highneko, how did you boot into ubuntu ?
<abattoir> and you can have adept on it too, if you want :)
<marco__> what i install an antivirus with kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> i only used FC4 for like 3 months
<h3sp4wn> I think you can have smart on fedora core
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: If you want to compile from source you don't use a deb/rpm based distro.  Use something like Arch or Gentoo
<Admiral_Chicago> marco__, you do not need one
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu is much much much safer than windows
<marco__> why?
<Hawkwind> You can have smart on pretty much any distro, including Fedora
<Hawkwind> marco__: You only need an anti-virus program if you are running a mail server that Windows users use
<octan> hi there all..
<marco__> i don't understand!
<octan> i need some help.. i cant get my nvidia card to work..
<Hawkwind> marco__: Do you run a mail server at all ?
<octan> i get some errors from dmesg
<octan> [  271.803117]  nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<octan> [  271.803203]  nvidia: Unknown symbol boot_cpu_data
<Admiral_Chicago> marco__, kubuntu does not need anti virus
<marco__> no no... but i have fear than virus!
<marco__> it's ok...
<Admiral_Chicago> marco__, don't have fear, kubuntu is very safe from viruses
<marco__> ok, thank's!!
<octan> can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> 'linux in general' is very safe from viruses.
<octan> sudo modprobe nvidia also gives me error
<marco__> thanks
<octan> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<marco__> byez
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i'll install AVG just for laughs
<BluesKaj> for linux?
<Hawkwind> Yes for linux
<BluesKaj> why bother
<octan> help me pls
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Why not ?
<octan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, yes they have an rpm on their page
<arunkale> hey, how do i install a .deb file
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to have to alien it but whatever
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Dr_Willis> Hmm not that factoid.. lets see
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<abattoir> arunkale: 'sudo apt-get install <path to file>'
<Hawkwind> arunkale: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<abattoir> ugh...
<BluesKaj> rpm..? oh yer gonna use alien ..."shrug " have fun :)
<arunkale> ah okay, thanks
* abattoir 's brain has stopped working :(
<arunkale> i already have the file on my computer
<abattoir> arunkale: it's what Hawkwind said
<arunkale> thanks :)
* Hawkwind Reboots abattoir
<arunkale> yeah got it
<abattoir> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<abattoir> Hawkwind: ^^^^ that needs to be modified
<highneko> BluesKaj: I boot into ubunt with grub.
<arunkale> thanks
<Hawkwind> abattoir: To what exactly ?
<BluesKaj> ok, highneko, windows shoulbe in the grub bootlist
<highneko> Yes, it si.
<highneko> is*
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i think the first bit is Gnome-specific(File->Change Device doesnt exist in kmix)
<BluesKaj> so what's the prob ?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: You can edit facts too ya know :P
<highneko> That's not what I want. On my old SUSE installation there way an option, when I press logout in the start mentu thing, there was an option to restart and startup windows or something else.
<highneko> It would shutdown and automatically boot windows.
<arunkale> argh dependency issues
<arunkale> wanted to install GyachI
<BluesKaj>  yeah I remember that , but i don't miss it
<BluesKaj> suse has yast and smart ..and the repos suck so i dumped it
<highneko> BluesKaj: Yes, I don't like it wither. I miss this restart to windows option tho.
<Dr_Willis> highneko,  ive seen that in some other disrtos as well.
<Dr_Willis> basicially i think its altering the menu.lst file befor it reboots
<BluesKaj> there may be a way to do what you want highneko,but i don't know how ...sorry :( ....maybe some one else can help
<Dr_Willis> some scripting  and  perhaps a suid wrapper binary :P
<Dr_Willis> and changing what the kdm/gdm  things run.
<arunkale> man, i'm close to pulling my hair out.. i can't find a proper cms
<octan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vegeta> I'm suddenly unable to get into the operating system kubuntu, it boots just fine, but after all the boot loadings it stops, and screen is like the boot screen but without any text, and stays like that. Does anyone know why?
<okto> highneko: you can have it in kcontrol--system adm--login manager--shutdown-misc-grub
<psb154> Vegeta, have you updated recently? The xorg update could be the problem.
<Vegeta> Actually, I updated the suspend function (i think).
<Vegeta> psb154: It worked fine yesterday, but today when I start it, the problem occured.
<okto> highneko: and when you click kmenu---shutdown you have teh option to choose from your grub menu
<psb154> Vegeta, is this the first reboot since your update?
<Vegeta> psb154: Yea I think so.
<psb154> Vegeta, some changes will not be noticed until a reboot.
<Vegeta> psb154: So how do I fix this?
<psb154> Vegeta, you can reboot, and hit escape during boot up and select safe mode.
<Vegeta> I can acces that
<Vegeta> I'm there.
<Vegeta> I can login and all that.
<psb154> Vegeta, can you browse your /var/log/messages
<Vegeta> ok
<highneko> okto: Ok, I did it. I still have to test it now tho. Thanks alot. ;)
<Vegeta> psb154: I can't acces it... :S
<psb154> Vegeta you are logged in as root right now?
<obf213> i need help making my computer rstart again
<Vegeta> ahh wait
<obf213> it doesnt restart anymore, and when i shut down it shuts down in like 2 seconds, it jus says stopping kdm, will now halt
<Vegeta> It's not a folder, I had to open it in nano
<psb154> Vegeta its a text file
<Vegeta> psb154: Yea I know, what do I look for now?
<psb154> Vegeta starting from the bottom, the latest entries...
<psb154> browse up and see if you see an error
<BluesKaj> How do i add a device, that isn't being auto detected, like a TVTuner card to the harware list ?
<Vegeta> psb154: Hmm... It's a bit hard, how do I know what of those are errors. I can't find a place where it says "error".
<obf213> anyone know why my computer wont restart, i checked my runlevel config it looks normal, it doesnt do usplash on shutdown for some reason, and doesnt seem to shut donw any of the services
<obf213> it only shuts down kdm then halts, so shutdown literally takes a second, but it doesnt restart
<BluesKaj> the driver for the TV Wonder Pro Card is listed ,but kubuntu doesn't see the PCI card !
<psb154> Vegeta might be easier to: grep "error" /var/log/messages
<sdlnxgk> has anyone upgraded to this verys of Amarok 1.4.3
<sdlnxgk> I get a break (upgrade) when trying
<BluesKaj> yup sdlnxgk, you can find the proper repos and dependencies at www.imbrandon.com
<BluesKaj> yeah adept and synaptic don't work for 1.4.3
<Vegeta> psb154: It says "error" not found
<psb154> Vegeta ok. How about using apt to try to fix the problem them since we cant detect it our selves... I'll just do some man-ing to see what might help.
<oliver> Please could someone tell me how to execute a .jar file
<sdlnxgk> BluesKaj thanks for the tip
<Vegeta> psb154: How can that fix the problem? WDo I need to get a speciel package?
<psb154> Vegeta, since it probably caused the problem I would hope that it could fix what it has done, by at least undoing something.
<obf213> aight anyone know why my comp doesnt restart, and it shuts down in like 2 seconds
<obf213> it no longer goes throught the whole stopping processes, it just stops kdm then shuts down
<obf213> and wont restart
<Vegeta> psb154: I have the ubuntu installation cd, can I use that to reinstall/repair (even possible?)? Will that even help?
<psb154> Vegeta, you are grasping at straws, I can't even see the straws :-)
<BluesKaj> np sdlnxgk
<psb154> Vegeta what graphics card are you using?
<Vegeta> intel-something
<psb154> Vegeta, is it a laptop?
<Vegeta> Yea
<psb154> Vegeta would you try the xorg fix that fixed my problem?
<Vegeta> psb154: What is "xorg fix"?
<psb154> Vegeta, the following but since we are not sure xorg is the problem it is a bit of a gamble:
<psb154> sudo apt-get install "xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<lagrange> hi, how do you disable a laptop touchpad? already tried ksynaptics with no success
<psb154> Vegeta think about it first though...
<Vegeta> psb154: hmm... what will it do?
<cpk2> hmm is nichsrev an actual freenode service?
<Vegeta> psb154: Is it possible to recover the system to a time where it was functional? Or is this only a windows feature?
<psb154> Vegeta, quite. I uninstalled an xorg update that I agreed to, from the apt update process.
<BluesKaj> Vegeta, ithink that's a windows registry backup thing ...no registry in linux
<cpk2> Vegeta: save backups of your conf files, if something goes wrong replace those
<Vegeta> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu, without the loss of the files in the /home partition? (It's a seperate partition from the /).
<cpk2> Vegeta: what did you break?
<psb154> Vegeta, you could tar cvfz yourHomeDir.tar.gz /home/yourHomeDir
<aseigo> Vegeta: of course. selec the manual partition option in the installer and just don't mark /home for formatting
<Vegeta> Ok I'll try that, and just in case I'll use that "tar cvfz" too.
<abattoir> !no sound-#kubuntu is <reply>If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound-#kubuntu yet
<abattoir> heh
<abattoir> Hawkwind: syntax right?
<psb154> Vegeta you could try the xorg fix first then since you going to kill the OS anyway.
<obf213> hey why does my computer no longer restart/shut down anything but kdm
<obf213> is there something wrong if my computer doesnt shut down alsa and all that stuff, just shuts down kdm then halts
<Vegeta> ok psb154
<abattoir> !no, sound-#kubuntu is <reply>If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound-#kubuntu yet
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med>  i wanna add individual page numbers, e.g. page 2 being numbered "I" (first directory page), and the rest just normal, starting from 3. i have added a manual break, but everytime i delete the "2" all numbers disappear...
<gan|y|med> how?
<abattoir> gan|y|med: sorry, but where is this? in kword? or oo Writer?
<gan|y|med> ooo
<gan|y|med> sry
<gan|y|med> a change of page 2 affects all other pages (except 1) though there is a break
<Hawkwind> !sound-#kubuntu is <reply>If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Hawkwind> abattoir:  :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: nice :)
<Vegeta> hmm.. Where will an USB Flash Memory  location be? I can't find it under /media
<abattoir> gan|y|med: i think #openoffice.org would be more helpful
<gan|y|med> there i am. and no, it is not...
<psb154> Vegeta, I'll plug mine in... hang on.
<aseigo> Vegeta: shows up under /media here....
<aseigo> Vegeta: try typing media:/ into a konqi window
<aseigo> Vegeta: or are you not getting any popup when you plug it in? if you're in kde you should be getting something popping up at you when you plug it in
<psb154> aseigo, vegeta is running in safe mode
<aseigo> ah...
<Vegeta> Nop can't seem to find it. I'm still runing in a recovery mode
<aseigo> then you probably need to mount i yourself
<psb154> will he have to add an entry in his fstab and create a directory?
<aseigo> and it'll be /dev/sd<something>
<aseigo> psb154: no, you can mount it directly
<aseigo> mount /dev/sda /some/path
<Vegeta> It does find the drive but then keeps loading or something..?
<psb154> but he will still need a mount point no?
<aseigo> yes.. but a mount point is just any directory you want in unix
<aseigo> you can mount it over your home dir if you really want ;)
<psb154> oooo
* aseigo once did that about 10 years ago when transfering file systems about and scared the crap out of himself...
<aseigo> "shit. where's my $HOME gone?!"
<aseigo> hehe
<Vegeta> haha
<psb154> :}
<aseigo> then i looked a bit closer at the mount statement i'd used and umount'd my way to happiness
<royal> hi I was finally able to run my gateway on the internet for the first time today and ran updates
<royal> now would that give me the ability to play MP3s now that I'm fully updated?
<Vegeta> aseigo: When I do the mount /dev/sda it says that I need to give a filesystemtype, what is it in this case?
<Hawkwind> !mp3
<abattoir> royal: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> !repos
<royal> yeah
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> royal: You'll want to add the right repos and follow the restricted formats page
<abattoir> royal: aah, ok, try installing 'libxine-extracodecs' from adept
<royal> k
<abattoir> royal: or 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' if you prefer the cli
<aseigo> Vegeta: yeah.. you can try -t auto or if you know what it is (likely vfat) then specify it with -t
<aseigo> Vegeta: e.g. mount -t vfat /dev/sda /some/path
<Vegeta> aseigo: doesn't work, it says it's something else..
<aseigo> well, maybe the usb key isn't /dev/sda ;)
<Vegeta> DOH :P
<octan> hi all i need some help
<octan> i have no sound
<octan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<abattoir> octan: was it working before?
<octan> well yes,, but i have a clean install of kubuntu amd64 now'
<Vegeta> aseigo: ARGH screw the USB storage!! I'll just reinstall, and hope that the files in /home dir remains..! =|
<abattoir> octan: make sure the mixer's channels are all unmuted
* abattoir wonders if channel is the right word
<octan> i'll checl
<octan> current mixer is blank
<octan> i have nothing in kmix
<abattoir> octan: try alsamixer in the command line
<octan> its all empty
<abattoir> in konsole
<octan> error
<octan> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<octan> right.. now what do i do?
<abattoir> octan: one sec
<abattoir> octan: try running 'asoundconf'
<octan> with what? i need some option with that
<octan> nuxil@Nuxil:~$ asoundconf list
<octan> Names of available sound cards:
<octan> CK8S
<octan> UART
<octan> asoundconf set-default-card CK8S ??
<abattoir> octan: are you sure that's your card?
<octan> no
<abattoir> also check if the module for your card is loaded
<octan> i dont know what module that is sorry
<abattoir> octan: what sound card?
<octan> i dont know.. it intergrert on my mobo
<octan> my mob is something epox i think  with nvidia 3 chip set
<abattoir> octan: 'lspci -v | grep Multimedia' might help
<octan> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<abattoir> octan: it didnt work out of the box?
<abattoir> octan: or did you do something?
<octan> as i sayd this is a clean install.. i just finished the install 20 min ago.
<octan> never had sound in this install
<octan> but i had sound with kubuntu i386 versiom
<Infecto> hey, how to check the curent version of the system ?
<octan> this is 64 bit version
<abattoir> Infecto: 'lsb_release -a' ??
<abattoir> octan: try 'sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0'
<b0uncer> good evening again :)
<Infecto> abattoir: clous :) abattoir is some where write knot 3 2 1 ?
<abattoir> Infecto: clous ?
<octan> abattoir, that dident help
<abattoir> Infecto: knot 3 is not out yet, afaik
<abattoir> should be out soon though
<abattoir> octan: what do you mean... was the module loaded(or was it already loaded) ??
<Fille-laptop> Hi
<octan> well i typed that command and nothing happend
<Infecto> close :) abattoir i made mistake
<Fille-laptop> Has anyone of you been able to unpack .rar files in Kubuntu
<octan> i also did alsamixer after that .. same error
<Fille-laptop> I'm havin a weeeee bit hard to do so
<Fille-laptop> I've installed both 7-zip and unrar-free
<abattoir> Fille-laptop: try installing 'unrar'
<abattoir> Fille-laptop: does the unrar command work?
<Fille-laptop> but when I give the command 7-z x filename.rar it says FAIL
<Fille-laptop> I've tried the unrar-free x filename.rar command
<Fille-laptop> same thing
<Fille-laptop> FAIL
<octan> im loosing my mind here.. i need sound up and running
<octan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<b0uncer> Fille-laptop: at least one "free" unrar program for Linux couldn't open some of my rar packets
<b0uncer> so you probably need to try and look for some other program
<Fille-laptop> but shouldn't 7-zip be able to handle them all?
<abattoir> octan: its a normal snd-intel8x0 module... i dont know why it isn't being loaded automatically... or why it doesnt work at all
<ninix> Hi all
<octan> abattoir lsmod shows it
<reader> hi
<Fille-laptop> wich other rar-unpacking-programs do you guys recommend I get then?
<ninix> im just trying to install Kubuntu on my desktop pc.. and the Live-CD try to load and after few times i got no X display but only a black screen
<b0uncer> Fille-laptop: I don't think any zip program has anything to do with rar
<Fille-laptop> ...k 0_o
<Fille-laptop> so I have to use Windows to extract rar-files?
<robotgeek> Fille-laptop: no, u can install unrar from multiverse
<b0uncer> no, google for linux unrar
<b0uncer> if the unrar doesn't work you installed
<mojosound> ninix:  I have had to burn at slower speeds in order to get things to burn correctly.  Perhaps the cd did not burn correctly?
<ninix> mojosound:  if i have done the Check For CD Defects and 0 error found.. is it supposed to be ok? or u want i reburn it slower ?
<octan> OMG this is anotying....
<mojosound> ninix:  Try burning a new cd at the slowest speed.  I have had the most success this way.
<ninix> mojosound:  big thx.
<ninix> later
<octan> abattoir, got any ideas?
<magnus_> Hi. Where is that nifty sources.list generator? I need to generate a list to make mp3 supported etc
<b0uncer> magnus_: it's in the wiki I think
<abattoir> octan: hmm, i'm not really an expert on this... i'll look for you though
<h3sp4wn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<b0uncer> but you don't need that for mp3
<b0uncer> just enable multiverse and universe
<h3sp4wn> Hl
<h3sp4wn> You should only need 3 lines in sources.list
<h3sp4wn> (unless you wanted newer kde or amarok)
<arunkale> My music sounds much better on XMMS than Amarok, although Amarok has these cool features
<h3sp4wn> xmms doesn't work at all well with my soundcard
<arunkale> i'm torn
<arunkale> xmms gives me crystal clear sound
<abattoir> octan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248321
<h3sp4wn> arunkale: Are you using oss drivers ? or alsa ?
<abattoir> octan: maybe the card doesnt work well on amd64?
<abattoir> arunkale: you mean to say the sound in xmms is not 'clear' ?
<abattoir> arunkale: it has noise?
<octan> abattoir, that makes no sence.. this is a 64 bit mobo.
<h3sp4wn> xmms sounds really good with oss drivers (but not with alsa) in my experience
<octan> and the sound cars is intergrert
<arunkale> abattoir: the sound in xmms is fantastic is wht i'm saying.. awesome.. better than amarok on my machine
<octan> abattoir, you didnt help :P you only gave me a link you ppl that have problems too :P
<abattoir> octan: i meant the amd64 version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<arunkale> but amarok has all these cool features.. like the lyrics and cover manager and artist bio and stuff
<arunkale> so i'm a bit torn
<abattoir> octan: i'm sorry then, i'll stop looking.
<draik> anyone know what happened with the freecontrib in the repos? I get 404
<slow-motion> hallo
<dhq> i want to run visual basic is there any software avail in kubuntu packages
<trappist> dhq: I never did get vb working in wine
<b0uncer> why won't all wmv videos play, I just get sound?
<dhq> trappist: i guess there is a vb client for kubuntu
<b0uncer> I've got one pretty old video and I've played newer files..so it shouldn't be because of any new codec
<dhq> Hawkwind: is there a vb client
<b0uncer> vlc, gstreamer, xine, mplayer...all the same
<b0uncer> and another is where I get video (3gp) but no sound
<trappist> dhq: what is a vb client?
<dhq> well i dont know
<trappist> dhq: vb is a language - also a compiler for that language
<dhq> trappist: let me google and see
<dhq> :)
<trappist> dhq: can you be more specific about what you need
<Mo-Z> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhq> trappist: well i want to create vb apps etc
<pradeepto> dhq: look up for Gambas
<trappist> dhq: short answer: not in linux
<trappist> vb.net, in mono, but I don't know of a vb compiler for linux
<pradeepto> trappist: Gambas or something like that actually exists.
<soulrider> does anyone know of a prgoram i can use to switch desktops
<soulrider> witha  cool 3d effect? :P
<trappist> pradeepto: gambas is a basic compiler, but not vb
<pradeepto> oh ok
<pradeepto> soulrider: 3ddesktop - "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher
<dhq> !gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-2 (dapper), package size 964 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<steveire> Is it possible to make mp3s with KAudioCreator?
<romedog> hello all
<pradeepto> soulrider: apt-get for that ^^^
<soulrider> k, ill try
<romedog> wondering if someone can assist in getting my soundcard to work on a ibm thinkpad
<abattoir> steveire: sure
<abattoir> steveire: you mean rip it from a cd?
<soulrider> has anyone see the thing to swtch desktops in vista?
<steveire> abattoir: Yeah, I didn't see anything on RestrictFormats or CDRipping pages about it.
<soulrider> it looks quite nice, but its redmond :P
<abattoir> steveire: there is an easier (and cooler) method too, if that's what you want
<romedog> I have searched the docs and I have tried to do what they say but it does not work
<steveire> abattoir: Do go on.
<abattoir> steveire: CDRipping for Kubuntu should be up shortly :)
<abattoir> steveire: open up konqueror
<abattoir> steveire: and type audiocd:/
<abattoir> steveire: if you want mp3, make sure you have 'lame' installed
<abattoir> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<abattoir> steveire: ^^^
<steveire> thankies
<soulrider> can i trigger 3ddesk witha  keybind or something ?
<abattoir> steveire: in konq. (w/ audiocd:/)    you should see an MP3 folder
<abattoir> steveire: just copy that folder and paste it wherever you want....
<abattoir> steveire: that's all :)
<steveire> Open 'error:/?error=11&e...=#locate:audiocd./'?
<abattoir> steveire: if you want to finetune the settings, go to Kcontrol/System Settings->Sound and Multimedia->Audio CDs
<abattoir> steveire: did you put the audiocd in? is it mounted?
<abattoir> steveire: its audiocd:/
<abattoir> make sure you enter that properly
<dhq> !kbasic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbasic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> trappist: kbasic is like vb i guess
<romedog> anyone can point me in direction of installing a soundcard on an Ibm thinkpad
<steveire> nice :)
<jpiccolo> why can i not copy to a partition that i mounted while booted on the live cd
<steveire> I don't need lame-extras?
<octan> abattoir, i installed a nforce driver.. now i can see my card in alsamixer
<octan> abattoir, but i cant get sound
<abattoir> octan: and it works?
<octan> kmix is still empty
<octan> no i dont have it working
<octan> but atlest alamixer finds the card now
<abattoir> hmm... sorry, not sure i can help you then.
<octan> what was the command you gave me
<octan> lsaconfig?
<romedog> octan how can you tell if the card has been detected
<steveire> abattoir: This is horribly slow. ~20kbbs
<octan> romedog, cuz alsamixer telle me the name of the card
<octan> and it looks right
<abattoir> steveire: yes, because it is also ripping simultaneously
<romedog> ok
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<steveire> simultaneously to what?
<Werzi2001> my X is groken (like in the "title" of this channel)... but i can't update again... there are no updates .(
<Werzi2001> can anyone help me? :(
<romedog> can anyone point me to a link to recompiling the kernel with sound modules
<octan> oki .. aplay /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav
<octan> gives me sound
<Mo-Z> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> steveire: 1) the wav is being encoded into mp3 and 2) it then copies that file to wherever you want it... so it is normal that it is slow
<octan> but my kmixer is not working
<Werzi2001> i have dapper-updates enabled...
<steveire> I get you. I could rip to ogg with better speed, but it would be false economy because I'd spend equivalent time converting to mp3?
<egonw> hi all... I just backported cmake 2.4.3 to dapper... anyway I can share this with the world?
<Werzi2001> hm... i have everything enabled :)
<steveire> here's a good one: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=52053889
<Ayabara> what app can I use to join avi files?
<osiris> i think its avimerge
<Werzi2001> re
<Werzi2001> does nobody know how to fix my X problem?
<Skrot> Hi. Whats the easiest way to install ATI-drivers? I tried easyubutnu, and it downloads the ATI packages and installs it. I've set the driver to "fglrx" in xorg.conf but I haven't got Direct Rendering?
<Werzi2001> i have dapper-updates enabled... but there are no further updates :(
<draik> I seem to be misunderstanding my kernel version... when I typed my password and logged in, I was "welcomed" to 3.5.2. As I do /sysinfo, it says that I have 3.5.4. What am I missing here?
<b0uncer> Werzi2001: yeah you've now got the Ultimately Best And Most Pure OS Ever
<b0uncer> that's why there are no updates anymore
<b0uncer> never
<abattoir> draik: kernel version or KDE version?
<b0uncer> ;) ..or not
<draik> KDE, sorry
<soulrider> does anyone know where i can get Imlib2 ?
<Werzi2001> but my X is broken... and the theme (of this channel) says that a further update would fix it :(
<soulrider> i need it for kompos aparently
<abattoir> draik: must have been and old splash/login screen
<abattoir> draik: Help->About KDE should show the right version
<draik> abattoir, it happened just after I entered my password and hit Enter to log in
<Frederick> hi folks doesnt the image magick libs distributed in ubuntu have debug info?
<soulrider> !info Imlib2
<ubotu> Package imlib2 does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Ahhh Kompose needs hardware rendering :)
<abattoir> draik: as i said, must have been an old splash screen
<draik> 3.5.4
<draik> ok
<abattoir> draik: then that's what you have :)
<Lrd_Sivanicon> How do i turn TTY9(alt+ctrl+f9) so that it makes another GUI login or xserver.  I dont know what you would call that.
<draik> Weren't there issues with 3.5.4?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: im sure i can run it :P
<b0uncer> yeah
<b0uncer> there were
<b0uncer> some small bugs
<Mo-Z> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<draik> any in particular?
<Werzi2001> does nobody have the some problem i have?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Yeah but it would be much niceerwith hardware rendering :)
<b0uncer> draik: some crashes when you tried to open some settings in control center etc.
<b0uncer> nothing "big"
<Mo-Z> Werzi2001:  what prob?
<draik> b0uncer, but all that is fixed now, right?
<Werzi2001> my X is broken (following error):
<b0uncer> no I don't think it is
<b0uncer> not yesterday at least
<b0uncer> that's why I run 3.5.2
<Werzi2001> nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<draik> That's why I didn't upgrade... but somehow it did
<Werzi2001> nvidia: Unknown symbol boot_cpu_data
<b0uncer> "it did" ?
<Werzi2001> i cannot start X (with nvidia... just vesa)
<DaSkreech> Driver issue?
<Mo-Z> Werzi2001: well.. i had prob with X after upgrade.. but nuttin' like that... try reinstalling your distro
<Werzi2001> i just installed an update of the kernel...
<Werzi2001> reinstalling the whole distro??? :(
<Raul12> how do i reinstall grub it was lost when i reinstall windows ?
<b0uncer> Werzi2001: you sure know you have to install the nvidia drivers every time you upgrade your kernel?
<b0uncer> at least that was the case in the past
<Mo-Z> Werzi2001:  Why not? I had to do it today..... had problems with cups
<b0uncer> every kernel upgrade would break nvidia drivers
<Raul12> pls any1
<Werzi2001> is it possible to downgrade the kernel?
<b0uncer> Raul12: use grub-install ..I'm not sure about the usage, read google
<Werzi2001> to the lattest version i had...
<b0uncer> Werzi2001: you still had to reinstall the driver imo
<Lrd_Sivanicon> Mo-Z: i dont think a distro reinstall is the way to be handling problems that can probably be fixed
<b0uncer> yeah...well unless you're using Windows
<DaSkreech> Werzi2001: Yup
<b0uncer> if you do, then you have to reinstall at times
<DaSkreech> Just select it on Boot
<Mo-Z> Lrd_Sivanicon:  but its the easiest way :D
<Raul12> so how do i go in shell mode from kbuntu startup disk
<Werzi2001> DaSkreech: how?
<b0uncer> Mo-Z: then use a live-cd instead :)
<Raul12> to install grub
<DaSkreech> Werzi2001: Don't you get a grub screen on Boot?
<h3sp4wn> Raul12: from the desktop cd ? or alternative ?
<Mo-Z> b0uncer: well, the world is "open"
<Werzi2001> yes
<Werzi2001> i do
<Raul12> means the kbuntu installation disk ?
<Werzi2001> but there is no older kernel on my disk...
<Werzi2001> and i dont know which it was
<Raul12> but as long i remember their no option for rescue
<DaSkreech> YOu can apt-get install it
<Raul12> on disk
<Lrd_Sivanicon> ANyone know how to make an additional xserver sorta like the TTY consoles?
<b0uncer> Mo-Z: yeah but if you're planning to reinstall every once in a while, it's better to use a live-cd that you don't have to reinstall
<b0uncer> in my opinion :)
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Werzi2001> hm... how do i know which i need?
<b0uncer> anyway have a good night, I'll have to go..
<Lrd_Sivanicon> Or is that worthless?
<DaSkreech> Lrd_Sivanicon: Look into Xnest :)
<Lrd_Sivanicon> daskreech: alright
<Werzi2001> at the momen i have: 2.6.15-26-k7
<DaSkreech> Lrd_Sivanicon: or you can just log in as a new user
<Raul12> how do i reinstall my grub from kbuntu disk ??
<DaSkreech> Werzi2001: You can apt-get install linux-kernel-k7=versionnumber
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> Raul12: There you go
<Lrd_Sivanicon> daskreech: well i suppose i can just use the multiple workspaces but i need to remote into windows servers and like fullscreen so id like to just alt ctrl f? whatever
<Raul12> ok
<h3sp4wn> Lrd_Sivanicon: You can start X:1 on another vt if you want
<Raul12> thanks
<Raul12> ubotu
<Raul12> n daskreech
<Lrd_Sivanicon> h3sp4wn: so would that allow me to just do alt ctrl f? to switch to it?
<h3sp4wn> Lrd_Sivanicon: Or use xserver-xephyr (xnest is depreciated and doesn't allow acceleration)
<Lrd_Sivanicon> h3sp4wn: thanks ill look into it
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: When did this happen?
<Werzi2001> i'll try a bit... thx for your help
<Skrot> Hi. I've intalled ATI drivers according to the Wiki, but the kernel module fglrx can't be loaded.. any ideas?
<Bergie> hi there. can anyone give me some information how to compress wav files in audacity to MP3? i need the lame library, but can find it only for windows and mac
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Ages ago i.e before dapper at least
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Honestly?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: aptitude show xnest (and you get Use of the Xephyr X server instead of Xnest is recommended. )
<txukie> hi all
<txukie> ive got a little problem hope someone can give me a hand
<DaSkreech> Doesn't dapper ship wiht xnest?
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<txukie> i cant play wma files using listen
<txukie> even though i can play them using totem
<DaSkreech> txukie: Have you installed w32codecs
<txukie> yeah
<txukie> i have
<txukie> both totem and listen use gstreamer
<Lrd_Sivanicon> Got another quickie here, i made the bin folder in my home directory and my .bash_profile says that if that exits to add it to the $PATH but it dont work when i log in through gnome but works on the console TTYs
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: No idea I don't think it is by default (but before I install something i do aptitude show whatever - and take any advice in there - which in this case was don't use xnest
* gmalex is away: out
<DaSkreech> !away > gmalex
<gmalex> sorry
<txukie> nobody?
<DaSkreech> No problem
<DaSkreech> txukie: Never used listen :)
<DaSkreech> !info listen
<ubotu> Package listen does not exist in any distro I know
<txukie> it does from unofficial repos
<DaSkreech> Whats it do?
<txukie> its a music player
<txukie> http://listengnome.free.fr/
<txukie> a bit like amarok but using gtk
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<txukie> quite nice
<Bergie> hi there. can anyone give me some information how to compress wav files in audacity to MP3? i need the lame library, but can find it only for windows and mac
<Skrot> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-26_2.6.15-26.47_i386.deb  403 Forbidden -- hum..
<zorgluuu> Skrot: tried a apt-get update before ?
<Skrot> yes
<Skrot> try the url in a browser
<Skrot> can you download the .deb?
<zorgluuu> nope
<Skrot> exactly :)
<txukie> try another repo then ;)
<DaSkreech> !info lame > Bergie
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<draik> Am I able to build a server with Kubuntu? I want it to hold my website files and also have it to save files for others (like a temp holding spot and/or hosting)
<DaSkreech> draik: sure
<Bergie> where can i get lame from if its not in the repositories?
<h3sp4wn> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<draik> DaSkreech, how would I go about doing that?
<draik> where is a good place to begin my search?
<h3sp4wn> draik: Install from the alternative cd and select server install
<draik> alternative CD?
<draik> never heard of it
<DaSkreech> Bergie: It's in teh multiverse repositories
<h3sp4wn> draik: used to be called the install cd
<draik> oic
<txukie> draik: do u want to have an user interface?
<txukie> because the server install doesnt install any X
<Bergie> i have all repositories enabled, do you perhaps know of anaother repository i should add?
<draik> user interface for who? Me yes. Others... maybe just to upload through FTP
<txukie> just install an apache and proftpd
<draik> I can add X though, right?
<txukie> from the server install? yes
<cpk2> Bergie: we have told you about 4 times waht repo lame is in
<txukie> but there isnt really any point in doing so
<draik> please explain txukie
<txukie> the server install is meant for servers and therefore doesnt install any desktop environment
<txukie> basically u install and find a terminal and thats it
<txukie> from there u can install what u want, even kde or gnome or whatever
<draik> My idea is to have a hosting server, with Kubuntu
<txukie> but for doing that u might as well install normal kubuntu
<cpk2> draik: have you looked into apache?
<txukie> well what u need then is apache
<txukie> and proftpd
<draik> haven't looked into anything... I didn't know what to search for
<cpk2> draik: there is a wiki page on setting up apache/LAMP
<draik> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<txukie> theres loads of info about apache
<draik> very good
<txukie> and how to set it up on a ubuntu install
<cpk2> theres tons of stuff there that you can waste your time with on apache =P
<draik> Are they a pain to maintain?
<txukie> depending on ur web content u might wanna check as well php and mysql
<txukie> depends
<draik> it's really basic stuff... pix, hyperlinks, nothing special really
<txukie> on what u wanna do
<cpk2> i've found apach to be really simple
<txukie> u have to make sure its well configured though
<draik> cpk2, do you have one running?
<txukie> dont get surprises in security
<draik> configured, how?
<txukie> basically make sure the rights are well configured
<cpk2> they should already be configured correctly
<cpk2> basically dont put something important in the apache folder
<txukie> not necessarily the files he's gonna open to th world
<cpk2> or link anything important to it
<txukie> how many times have i found files .inc with info on connection to a mysql database
<draik> what would go in the apache folder?
<cpk2> stuff you want to share
<txukie> your webpage
<cpk2> its actually just the apache/var
<draik> oic
<txukie> is it under /var/www like under debian?
<cpk2> yeah tahts it
<cpk2> but you can link to it too so you dont need directories physically in it
<txukie> yeah actually u should do that always
<draik> do what always?
<txukie> because otherwise people unfamiliar with apache will end up copying stuff with root privileges
<txukie> ok draik imagine u wanna share an mp3 file
<draik> ok
<txukie> which is under /home/draik/myincredibletune.mp3
<draik> ok
<txukie> so instead of copying that file into /var/www
<txukie> as root actually
<txukie> u wanna link that file to /var/www/mytune.mp3
<txukie> with the ln command
<draik> to clear this us... /var/www is where my web files are, correct?
<txukie> yeah
<draik> ok
<txukie> by default
<txukie> they are there
<draik> sudo ln ~/myincredibletune.mp3 /var/www/myincredibletune.mp3        correct?
<txukie> yeah
<txukie> and then u wanna give it the good rights
<draik> would I do a simple       ln          or         ln -s      ?
<txukie> so people from outside can read it
<draik> good rights?
<txukie> ln -s
<draik> ok
<txukie> yeah
<inam> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<txukie> u know about file rights
<inam> !language-pack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language-pack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> yes I do
<draik> rwx (owner) rwx (groups) rwx (world/others)
<inam> !language pack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language pack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> correct?
<txukie> yep
<draik> ok
<txukie> well the world needs to read that file
<txukie> but not to write obviously
<txukie> and that applies to almost all on the net
<draik> so, I can do      chmod 775 filename      ?
<txukie> except if u wanna set up a folder where users can upload their stuff
<txukie> why u wana run an mp3 file?
<draik> r-x = 101 (binary) = 5    that's my understanding
<cpk2> they just need to read it though
<cpk2> they dont need to execute it from you
<cpk2> they just need to read it to pull it off your box
<txukie> 664 should do
<draik> 6?
<txukie> read write
<zorgluuu> 6 = 4 + 2 = rw-
<draik> true, I don't need to execute anything from there since it's only a link
<zorgluuu> the numbers are in octal
<txukie> its not because its a link
<draik> right
<zorgluuu> r = 4, w = 2, x = 1
<txukie> its because u cant execute an mp3 file
<draik> I understand the numbering, but not the reason...
<draik> nevermind
<draik> got it
<txukie> lol
<cpk2> draik: also, you dont want random people executing random things on your box
<txukie> its ok
<draik> but for everything else I can do 666?
<txukie> no
<draik> sorry, 665
<txukie> if u allow people to write on ur stuff
<draik> ugh
<draik> 664
<txukie> they will overwrite ur data and change it
<draik> hmmm
<txukie> yeah thats it
<txukie> 664
<draik> If I want to allow users, what would I do for their files? 777?
<zorgluuu> you can use letters too :)
<cpk2> see all the fun you can have with apache?
<txukie> no
<draik> cpk2, yup. I'm gonna have fun with this
<txukie> 777 makes no sense on a web server
<draik> ok
<draik> so no 777
<draik> got it
<txukie> set up a folder for them to play with with 666
<cpk2> then you can set up user authentication for people who want to upload and make sure everything is nice and secure
<draik> 666 their folders... ok
<txukie> so they can write stuff on it
<cpk2> you basically never want to allow execute
<draik> ok
<txukie> and if u wanna get complicated u can make them login against an ldap server and have each their own files with their own rights
<txukie> so they dont delete each others stuff
<txukie> :D
<cpk2> lol
<draik> txukie, that's what I have in mind
<zorgluuu> in short, if your box contains sensitive data, find some experienced people to secure it :)
<draik> ok
<draik> nothing sensitive
<txukie> draik: i think u complicate urself too much for beginning
<draik> just simple hosting and such
<inam> hi all... im trying to switch between 2 languages (under system settings -> regional)... is there a short cut key for doing the same ?
<imanol_> is anybody outhere
<txukie> an ldap is no trivial stuff
<draik> I just want to get everything straight
<draik> txukie and cpk2, thank you both very much for explaining apache for me
<Martijn81> ehm-> 403 Forbidden http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 2.6.15-26.47
<txukie> no problem
<h3sp4wn> what about changing to 474 put whoever needs to upload into the group its owned by and chown it to www
<crimsun> Martijn81: that's correct.
<Martijn81> crimsun: oh, ok then :)
<crimsun> 26.47 is broken; 26.48 addresses that.
<txukie> h3sp4wn: u chown the www to www user u mean?
<txukie> and give the root full privileges?
<txukie> i mean
<txukie> the www user group
<h3sp4wn> create a group like webusers
<txukie> apache install creates a webuser yeah
<txukie> if you give full group privileges to the web user they would be able to change ur html code
<draik> would I be able to do this install with the Kubuntu 6.06 i386 install CD?
<cpk2> yes
<txukie> yeah
<cpk2> go to the wiki and search for lamp that will give you everything you possibly need to start up
<draik> how do I select the apache server?
<txukie> just use adept to install good packages
<draik> right, sorry, forgot about the wiki page
<cpk2> not sure what the difference is between apache and apache2 though
<txukie> server version
<h3sp4wn> tukie: www would not be in the group
<smokingman81> hello there! 1 question: i'd like to buy a graphic pad, do you know one working under linux?
<h3sp4wn> tukie: and with 474 permissions www would have read only access
<txukie> i think u can use apache2
<txukie> i thought u meant chowning the folder to user www and group www
<cpk2> smokingman81: you mean a tablet pad?
<smokingman81> yes
<cpk2> smokingman81: i think this is what you are looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TabletSetup?highlight=%28tablet%29
<smokingman81> thanks!:)
<h3sp4wn> tukie: I said create a group called webusers (or whateveryoulike)
<txukie> but what group owns the folder?
<h3sp4wn> webusers which contains whichever usersnames need to be able to write to the dir (simple permissions thats all)
<txukie> but if u add www to that group then they can write
<h3sp4wn> Why would www be in that group ?
<h3sp4wn> That would be stupid may as well just have 777 permissions on everything
<txukie> well i dont see the point on ur webusers group then
<txukie> i think im a bit lost :D
<cpk2> webusers owns www right?
<h3sp4wn> Whatever the document root is is owned by www
<h3sp4wn> with 474 permissions - and whatever group needs write access as the group
<txukie> i think the group has to be root
<txukie> simple as that
<txukie> ok i get that
<cpk2> why?
<txukie> so the group webusers what is it good for?
<h3sp4wn> You put people in that group i.e yourusername who need write access to that directory
<txukie> oh ok
<txukie> i know why i didnt understand u now ur name is misleading ;)
<jpiccolo> is there something closer to photoshop than gimp?
<txukie> i think u wanna name it webadmins :)
<txukie> jpiccolo: gimp-shop
<Lrd_Sivanicon> h3sp4wn: i cant find anything on xserver-xephyr
<malkavian> hi, i have small noobish quest... what i must do to run gcc form console on kubuntu? i have installed gcc packages with adept, what now?
<jpiccolo> !gimp-shop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp-shop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 438 kB, installed size 944 kB
<gan|y|med> hi
<Lrd_Sivanicon> h3sp4wn: lol thats nice to know but so is how to use it or set it up of that effect
<h3sp4wn> Lrd_Sivanicon: /usr/bin/Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 1024x768 (you can start on in the current screen like that)
<h3sp4wn> Lrd_Sivanicon: There is a full screen switch but I don't remember it
<gan|y|med> could anybody please look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23461
<gan|y|med> i get the following error: Warning: Cannot use a scalar value as an array in...
<gan|y|med> i don't know where the scalar value comes from
<gan|y|med> hups, wrong channel, i am sorry
<cpk2> lol
<ninix> i got a black screen with the Live CD :S
<ninix> (i tryed also to reburn it at 8x) no success
<cpk2> dont use the live cd?
<cpk2> did you check the cd for errors?
<txukie> ninix: use the alternate cd
<ninix> i NEED the live cd
<ninix> cause my raid0 is not supported with the alternate cd
<txukie> no u dont
<ninix> cpk2: all checksum are ok
<txukie> u using edgy?
<ninix> dapper
<txukie> run in failsafe mode
<ninix> gonna try
<ninix> seem to work ! /me dance
<kraut> what do i need, th reinstall the nvidia modul, when adept installed therefore a new kernel?
<kraut> when i startx, then i'll get a message, that there are unknown symbols in nvidia.ko
<Hawkwind> kraut: Just reinstall the nvidia-glx package IIRC
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > kraut
<|lostbyte|> Good evening friends.
<riri_> hi
<txukie> hi
<kraut> Hawkwind: hmm, then it's broken
<kraut> i did :/
<txukie> congrats ninix
<|lostbyte|> riri_, txukie hi :)
<h3sp4wn> kraut: just boot the old kernel for the time being -
<riri_> is knot 3 out ?
<txukie> think it is
<kraut> h3sp4wn: yes, let's try another thing and then i have a look for the old kernel
<riri_> it should be
<h3sp4wn> kraut: I think there is a broken dapper-security kernel which would have no restricted-modules with it
<aseigo> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/tab-consistency
<riri_> txukie : do you know where ?
<txukie> i wish /etc/issue wud give me the knot version
<kraut> h3sp4wn: that could be the point
<riri_> dein gruss got
<Al> oi oi
<Al> Can someone suggest a gaim-a-like for KDE? thanks.
<txukie> riri_: search here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<txukie> Al: kopete
<Al> ty
<kraut> h3sp4wn: i updated the staff with the actuall dapper repositority and it works now
<Al> oh it's installed :x
<kraut> h3sp4wn: so the new kernel was crap
<txukie> riri_: apparently knot3 images are not out yet
<txukie> last image is knot2
<txukie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-2/
<riri_> yes
<riri_> thanks
<riri_> i used it for 15 days
<h3sp4wn> kraut: I think they are in the process of fixing it at the moment - (from ubuntu+1 20:21 < crimsun> there are slightly more pressing issues, like a dapper-security kernel.)
* txukie is going for dinner
<riri_> txukie bon app
<kraut> h3sp4wn: yes, for example it overwrite my grub menu.lst
<h3sp4wn> kraut: It deleted the old kernels from it ?
<kraut> h3sp4wn: no, but i had some staff at # defoptions and it was away.
<h3sp4wn> That should not happen (although anything inside the debian automagic kernel stuff I would expect to be overwritten when update-grub is run)
<kraut> h3sp4wn: i know, but not at that section
<kraut> things like that shouldn't happen :/
<Acidic32> whats a good .iso burner?
<|lostbyte|> Acidic32, k3b
<Admiral_Chicago> Acidic32, K3B
<Acidic32> ok
<BluesKaj> devede23
<Acidic32> im using Xubuntu actually LOL
<Acidic32> but got KDE installed aswell
<Acidic32> lol
<Acidic32> i used to run XFCE with FreeBSD, so i got used to the way it works :p
<Acidic32> and less bloated than kde, me thinks :)
<BluesKaj> devede23 will convert avi files to mpeg or dvd or iso, whatever you need then it auto links to k3b to burn the file
<Acidic32> cool
<BluesKaj> yup, works well
* Acidic32 is going to change his rDNS lol
<BluesKaj> just watch the enron collapse documentary "The smartest guys in the room " durned to dvd from avi on my HTdvdplayer
<BluesKaj> watched
<Acidic32> da.one.and.only.mrmoss.net :P
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: devede23 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Got a link for it ?
<BluesKaj> lemme look
<Hawkwind> So it's similar to tovid I'd assume
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Heh, found it :)
<BluesKaj> http://rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<BluesKaj> there's an english page
<BluesKaj> tovid is less stable ..devede23 lets K3b do the burning , it merely converts the videp K3b refuses to copy
<BluesKaj> video
<BluesKaj> if you try K3b directly it won't work ...devede23 strips any protection out
<BluesKaj> basically a converter , but a much needed one
<BluesKaj> tovid only works 50% of the time in my experience and fails alot that's why i don't use anything but  +RW media for burning stuff downloaded from torrent sites etc
<burns2> ae.. voltei...
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pavle> t
<txukie> riri_: merci
<rylasasin> ah there we go
<rylasasin> glad to have dumped winblowz
<rylasasin> (actually I just switched from my winblowz computer with has a lot of high end hardware to my used gateway... but still.)
<pavle> whats "winblowz" like some hacker language
<Chousuke> pavle: ?
<rylasasin> windows
<octan> which repo do i find lame?
<octan> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<rylasasin> how do I change the size of my desktop now?
<trappist> could someone on dapper tell me what "grep lsb /etc/init.d/kdm" says?
<rylasasin> nm
<txukie> its just a friendly nickname
<Hawkwind> trappist: I get nothing back from that
<trappist> Hawkwind: on dapper, right?
<txukie> neither i do in edgy
<Hawkwind> trappist: Correct.
<Hawkwind> trappist: Nor in Edgy either
<trappist> Hawkwind: awesome, thanks
<obf213> if flash sound just stop working how do i get it back
<Hawkwind> trappist: No problem
<obf213> do i have to restart the computer
<obf213> or is there a way to shut down alsa and restart it
<txukie> obf213: restart arts
<obf213> txukie
<obf213> what is arts?
<txukie> the sound backend for kde
<octan> hey.. i need lame MP3 encoding library for my mythtv installation.. else i wount configure.. where do i get lame?
<Hawkwind> octan: The bot told you just a minute ago
<Hawkwind> octan: It's in multiverse
<ketsugi> Where can I find a link to Kubuntu's update manager?
<obf213> err ok, txukie how do  i restart
<octan> Hawkwind, that means jack to me.. can you give me a multiverse repo?
<obf213> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Hawkwind> !multiverse > octan
<Hawkwind> !repos > octan
<obf213> txukie, any clue how i restart arts or w/e
<Hawkwind> octan: Read the info the bot gave you and setup all your repos correctly
<root___> how can i get kubuntu do an interactive startup, i.e.ask before starting each service?
<octan> Hawkwind, what kid of stupid configuration method is that for add in simle lines.. i do it in kate
<obf213> anybody know how i can restart arts
<Hawkwind> octan: You can manually edit the file too using your favorite editor if you want.  That info just tells you the basics
<txukie> artsd
<DaSkreech> Anyone have a few years of bash admin experince to explain what a line of bash does?
<octan> Hawkwind, well i gives me no address for a multiverse repo
<octan> only deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<obf213> txukie it says something about there are already artsd register objects
<Hawkwind> octan: Add 'multiverse' to your repos that have main universe already
<obf213> rror: Can't add object reference (probably artsd is already running).
<obf213>        If you are sure it is not already running, remove the relevant files:
<DaSkreech> svrmgrl << 0xff
<txukie> i dont remember
<DaSkreech> What does that do?
<txukie> som,ething like artsd restart
<cvt> how regain the ability to open log files in firefox?
<BluesKaj> do i have to save each session at logoff in order to keep my screensaver and othe program settings every time i decide to shut the pc down ? For some reson my screensaver and some other settings are disappearing when i log back on in the morning
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, is there a command that saves all my changes so they will still appear the next logon ?
<octan> Hawkwind, ok thank you :) got it
<BluesKaj> anyone ?
<txukie> DaSkreech: give those lines of bash
<Hawkwind> octan: No problem
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yeah
<DaSkreech> svrmgrl << 0xff
<octan> BluesKaj yes
<Acidic32> BluesKaj: i thought KDE saved auto on gracefull shutdown..
<Acidic32> mine did..
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: That shouldn't affect the screensaver though
<DaSkreech>  what settings are changing
<warpzone> I sometime have that same prob, seems sometimes settings dont seem to save
<DaSkreech> txukie: You know some bash?
<BluesKaj> scrnsaver has to be reset every session
<txukie> svrmrgl is a variable i guess
<DaSkreech> txukie: no a command
<txukie> never heard of it
<Jonty> Hmm. Does anyone know of time-shifting stream software for Linux?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't matter what does the last part do?
<txukie> DaSkreech: im more experienced in ksh really
<txukie> addition
<DaSkreech> ok well whathappens when you pipe in a hex number?
<txukie> 0xff adds an hexadecimal value of ff
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: reset?
<txukie> 256
<txukie> well depends on the command really
<txukie> i dont know what that commands does
<DaSkreech> txukie: Well it starts a subshell which manages a server
<txukie> is this oracle based?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<txukie> funny ive never used it myself and i work with oracle everyday lol
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to start up a slew of databses from the command line without having to interact with the subshell
<txukie> its deprecated it seems
<Eeyore_Jr> hi.  i would like to use bluefish editor on kubuntu, but cannot install kubuntu.  this means i will have to use the live cd.  will i be required to download bluefish editor every time i want to use it after booting from the live cd or is there a way to write to a usb drive
<DaSkreech> Yeah trust me I'm using it :)
<txukie> so is it like sqlplus?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i hve to go into system settings/desktop/scsaver
<cpk2> >=|
<cpk2> freaking modprobe and ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> txukie: Kinda in terms of the subshell
<cpk2> iwconfig always seems to ignore
<cpk2> me
<txukie> DaSkreech: i think it gives an interrupt signal
<DaSkreech>  But as itstands now if thecomputer reboots for some perverse reason someone still has to manullay startp the databases
<Eeyore_Jr> is there a vmware for kubuntu ?
<txukie> wot server is it running on?
<Eeyore_Jr> open source
<DaSkreech> as in hardqware or which Oracle?
<txukie> DaSkreech: as in os
<BluesKaj> does anyone have quicktime installed in dapper ?
<txukie> Eeyore_Jr: yeah there is one
<txukie> Eeyore_Jr: go to vmware page
<Eeyore_Jr> know the name?  i need to launch kubuntu from windows or live cd and preserve program installations
<spiderworm> anyone here use knetworkmanager?
<BluesKaj> install kubuntu on aseperate partition
<txukie> Eeyore_Jr: vmware workstation
<txukie> spiderworm: i do
<Eeyore_Jr> BluesKaj: not an option for me
<soulrider> does anyone know if i get a dual core processor if im gonna have to reinstall kubuntu? because of the architecture or something =/
<spiderworm> txukie: have you updated that package recently or your kernel?
<txukie> soulrider: no
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, probably
<Admiral_Chicago> really?
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought you had to...
<DaSkreech> txukie: Red hat 2
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well
<MetaMorfoziS> k3b
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> well
<MetaMorfoziS> sry no to there
<soulrider> my dad said he might be buying me a dual core :P
<soulrider> yesterday i ahda  prgoramming contest and got second place =)
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Just install a SMP kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, awesome
<soulrider> yea
<Ingmar^> powersave used to have the ability to control cpu-speed, but on edgy i don't see that in the menu anymore, is there any other way ? or has it been removed ?
<soulrider> i only took one semester of programming
<txukie> Admiral_Chicago: u have smp in kernels
<soulrider> and anyone in college could sign up =)
<Ingmar^> kpowersave, that is
<Admiral_Chicago> txukie, is that a question?
<txukie> DaSkreech: you can lift servers open init
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea
<txukie> Admiral_Chicago: no
<spiderworm> txukie: i updated my packages today which included both a knetworkmanager update and a kernel update, now knetworkmanager no longer shows any networks
<txukie> check your file /etc/network/interfaces
<spiderworm> txukie: its not in there
<spiderworm> txukie: it is detecting my wireless card and using it still
<txukie> it needs to be
<spiderworm> txukie: what? they changed it?
<naegling23> arrrrgggg is there any way to save the audio delay in mplayer, its driving me crazy
<spiderworm> txukie: before it was that the wireless device shouldnt be in there
<spiderworm> txukie: now you're telling me to put it in there?
<Prm753> Hi, I have a question about partitioning
<Prm753> With the kubuntu installer
<spiderworm> Prm753: whats your question
<DaSkreech> txukie: eh? :)
<Prm753> I am installing a Linux distro that is based on kubuntu. The installation program has the kubuntu logo on it. I have made it to step 5 of 6 on the installation process
<Prm753> Do you follow so far?
<Jonty> yes
<sdlnxgk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vhogemann> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vhogemann> !Acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Acer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Prm753> So, I have selected to resize my partition, which has Windows XP on it
<Prm753> My question is, which way to I slide the blame slider
<Prm753> do*
<txukie> spiderworm: sorry i was busy
<spiderworm> np
<Frederick> folks where is the char map for kubuntu?
<txukie> if u dont have the file it needs to be created
<vhogemann> !TravelMate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TravelMate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<banym> my configurator for kdm doesn`t work is it a known bug ore something else
<spiderworm> txukie: i have the file, its just that with the previous version of knetworkmanager i was supposed to REMOVE the wireless card entry from /etc/network/interfaces, so i did
<naegling23> how can I get mplayer to sync audio and video
<txukie> not remove it
<spiderworm> txukie: but you're telling me im supposed to put it back in so im a little confused i guess
<txukie> just not configure it
<txukie> oh sorry maybe im saying silly things
<spiderworm> txukie: what would be an example of keeping the device in there without configuring it?
<txukie> actually that was an old version
<spiderworm> txukie: not doing auto on it?
<txukie> so is the device not showing at all in knetworkmanager?
<spiderworm> the device shows, but not any networks
<txukie> ok
<txukie> what does iwlist tells u?
<spiderworm> i can of course connect to networks without knetworkmanager
<spiderworm> txukie: im telling you its not something like that :) im in range and capable of connecting via the command line
<spiderworm> to prove it, will connect via irc on that computer :D
<txukie> spiderworm: maybe its a bit silly but you have checked you havent turned off the wireless detection in knetworkmanager have you?
<spiderworm> will double check
<spiderworm> no i havent done that
<spider-worm> here i am
<unix_infidel> anyone here have ob3 dot files that have similar functionality to flux?
<unix_infidel> the default dot files are really unusable.
<txukie> was knetworkmanager recently upgraded?
<spider-worm> txukie: so I take it then that you're running the updated knetworkmanager package and the updated kernel?
<spider-worm> aha there we go
<spider-worm> yes, today both my knetworkmanager and my kernel packages were upgraded
<txukie> im running edgy
<spider-worm> ooh
<spider-worm> fancy :D
<txukie> try downgrading knetworkmanager
<spider-worm> yeah, will do
<rylasasin> um guys for some strange reason my sound won't work when I plugged in the headphones
<rylasasin> nm
<txukie> and/or using old kernel
<unix_infidel> anyone for the ob3 question?
<rylasasin> sounds on a webpage won't play though
<shegman> yeah. what is ob3?
<txukie> !ob3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ob3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> heh ob3 is a wm that ships with just the basics in Kubuntu
<shegman> ok
<unix_infidel> i'm wondering if anyone here who transitioned from flux has some dot files that gave them the same functionality.
<txukie> from fluxbox to ob3 window manager?
<unix_infidel> yes.
<txukie> not me
<txukie> sorry
<txukie> ive used fluxbox but not ob3
<txukie> never heard of ob3 in fact
<unix_infidel> openbox?
<txukie> oh ok
<txukie> no never used it
<unix_infidel> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<txukie> yeah ive heard of it
<DaSkreech> txukie: It's called a here document :)
<WorldBFree> does kubuntu use the apt-get command?
<txukie> it is based in blackbox
<WorldBFree> im looking to switch, but i really like debian
<txukie> WorldBFree: yes it does
<txukie> DaSkreech: ok thanks
<h3sp4wn> WorldBFree: It can or use aptitude (I think aptitude works better - and that is definately the recommended way in debian)
<WorldBFree> what makes aptitude better?
<Admiral_Chicago> is knot 3 out fet?
<txukie> WorldBFree: dependency mnagement
<octan> !jail
<ubotu> jail: Just Another ICMP Logger. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6-4 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB
<octan> !jailer
<ubotu> jailer: Builds and maintains chrooted environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-8 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> yet*
<WorldBFree> txukie, does aptitude use very similar repositories?
<h3sp4wn> WorldBFree: regular expressions and dependancy management - you can do regular expressions with apt-cache / dpkg and | but its more complicated
<octan> !wiki jailer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki jailer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> WorldBFree: oh yes and awk
<octan> blah
<h3sp4wn> !info jailer
<ubotu> jailer: Builds and maintains chrooted environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-8 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<txukie> WorldBFree: it uses the same repos as apt-get
<octan> no.. i need more info
<WorldBFree> how does the aptitude command work?
<txukie> as apt-get
<txukie> aptitude install foo
<txukie> aptitude update
<txukie> aptitude dist-upgrade
<octan> how do i jail firefox with flash & java to 32 bit ?
<txukie> and so on
<WorldBFree> does kubuntu also support all major media formats for playback such as wmv and wma?
<octan> no & yes
<txukie> WorldBFree: i wouldnt call wma mayor but yeah it does support them, not out of the box of course
<octan> you need to add some repos to get the codecs
<WorldBFree> txukie, i dont use them but a lot of embedded videos on the internet do and stuff and its a pain when they dont laod
<WorldBFree> *load
<txukie> yeah i know
<octan> hey help me :P
<txukie> sorry octan no 64 bits in here
<octan> i just need to know how to jail em to 32 bit
<octan> i know thers some app | command to do so,,
<octan> i just dont know it :P
<txukie> can u not use chroot?
<octan> i dont know
<bodly> octan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Admiral_Chicago> chmod?
<humbert> is it normal i cannot access microsoft website with konqueror ?
<humbert> www.microsoft.fr
<octan> bodly, thank you
<txukie> lol it crashes my konqueror
<WorldBFree> has anybody experimented with kde 4.  do you like the changes?
<humbert> konqueror bugs on this adress ;-)
<D4m4ge> hi
<bodly> i had a 32 bit chroot for a while, but i deleted it to reclaim the space
<txukie> im using edgy so i guess its normal
<D4m4ge> good evening
<D4m4ge> I am looking for a good torrent client for kde
<D4m4ge> ktorrent does not work fine tonight, i dont know why...
<txukie> octan: have u tried method described here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62685&highlight=chroot+64+bits
<Ingmar^> D4m4ge: it's not a torrent client for kde, but Torrent does a great job under wine, it's a personal preference ofcourse
<cpk2> you could try azureus as well
<txukie> sorry nevermind that link
<octan> txukie, i have tryed 0 methods
<D4m4ge> azureurs does not launch, it crashes, maybe due to my java VM version....dunno
<h3sp4wn> WorldBFree: afaik kde 4 doesn't exist - the 3.8 that is available is just 3.5.4 built with qt4 at the moment
<D4m4ge> thank you :)
<octan> hu.. mplayer works fine tho
<octan> no problems with it
<jmichaelx> has anyone in here had success in enabling 1280 x 1024 resolution with an (older) ATI Radeon video card?
<txukie> octan: i dont think that a 64 bit ubuntu is a very good ide
<D4m4ge> oh my god, i'ts not ktorrent that does not work well, it's my internet connection
<txukie> i personally would switch to gentoo
<D4m4ge> oO
<octan> txukie i do
<jmichaelx> secondly, could someone tell me where i can get 'frglx'?
<D4m4ge> I download at 12Kb/s right now...wtf...
<cpk2> D4m4ge: that could be a problem =P
<D4m4ge> :)
<cpk2> !frglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !ino frglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ino frglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !info frglx
<ubotu> Package frglx does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk2> oops
<octan> txukie now as i know how to jail em im fine off with the amd64 version :)
<D4m4ge> !xorg-driver-fglrx
<jmichaelx> hmm
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 10309 kB, installed size 29468 kB
<D4m4ge> ^^
<txukie> its fglrx
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I have remembered I think you need to use the mach64 xserver
<jmichaelx> that explains that lol
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-driver-mach64
<ubotu> Package xserver-driver-mach64 does not exist in any distro I know
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: you mean for my card?
<Infecto> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Infecto> ;] 
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Yes for rage 3d
<txukie> bye everybody
<cpk2> bye
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, when i am in the display settings, it seems to recognize my card as "mach 64 utah".... do i still need to enable xserver-driver-mach64?
<octan> bodly, is that link you gave me for hoary version?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: glxinfo | grep direct (If it says no then its not working properly)
<bodly> octan: yes it is a little old.  but it should work if you change the references from hoary to dapper
<octan> i'll try it
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: it says no
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i am not as concerned about 3D graphics as I am about the screen rez
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: What is the screen res currently at ?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: 1024 x 768
<h3sp4wn> And what resolution do you want ?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i would like 1280 x 1024
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: What resolution can the monitor do ? hz ?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: the screen can do 1280 x 1024.... i had it set on that rez in windows
<jmichaelx> i think 60hz
<h3sp4wn> Is it a laptop or desktop ?
<jmichaelx> desktop
<h3sp4wn> on an lcd panel ?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: yes
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: but a very old PC
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf (and I will give you a modeline to try)
<jmichaelx> ok
<naegling23> I hate mplayer, is there any other program that can run the video files in firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> naegling23, vlc i think can hadle it
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23474
<jmichaelx> Admiral_Chicago: i never got vlc to work well in firefox for embedded stuff.... mplayer is less than perfect, but is the way to go for now
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure though
<Admiral_Chicago> jmichaelx, then mplayer it is
<Admiral_Chicago> why not use gplayer or something like that
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Did you put those modelines in yourself ?
<Admiral_Chicago> it changes the way mplayer works right?
<naegling23> mplayer cant sync my audio/video, as far as im concerned, that means it doesnt even work
<Admiral_Chicago> don't remember what it is exactly
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: which one(s)? i did not manually modify any modelines
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: By default I don't think there are any modelines in xorg.conf
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i did set the video ram to something ridiculous in reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: there is nothing there that i added
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, i am looking at those modelines now, and i certainly did not add ANY of those
<Sybux> hi
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: get rid of all the modelines except 1280x1024@60
<Sybux> He, what the hell ?!?! I've just updated my system with apt-get upgrade and now aiglx won't start. If I try to run the script based in .kde/Autostart, it says : [Desktop: command not found ???
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: will do
<Admiral_Chicago> Sybux, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> we can help you there a lot better
<Sybux> ok
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: And in the modes line - just have 1280x1024@60 then some lower res modes if you wish
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: can i just comment out the ones i don't want?
<Admiral_Chicago> jmichaelx, thats best
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: If you want (I find dd in vi to be quicker)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, i am going to restart and see what happens
<jmichaelx> brb
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: in the video modes you only have the one you want right ?
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> milano?
<francesco_> c' qualcuno?
<h3sp4wn> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco_> eeehyyyyyyy
<francesco_> ok
<h3sp4wn> (I guess that was italian)
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> Milano?
<francesco_> c' qualcuno?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: changing that modeline does not appear to have changed anything (if just restarting x was enough, i didn't reboot)
<h3sp4wn> I would move xorg.conf to your home directory and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
#kubuntu 2006-09-15
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: you would move it there or copy it there?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: move it there - then dpkg-reconfigure will start with a clean config
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: and the copy in my home dir would just be a backup?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Yes but if necessary (which I don't think it will be it could just be copied back - still trying to work out whether you need to use r128 or atimisc instead of radeon
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i was being tempted to give fglrx a try
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Its only for radeon 8500 and above
<jmichaelx> but i think this card is probably too old for that
<jmichaelx> ok
<grothesk_> Juste made a kernel upgrade. But my via-chipset still quirks. :-(
<jmichaelx> hmm
<GStubbs43> Anyone know if it is possible to have gtk/GNOME apps (like Firefox) use the top osx like menu bar?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: would it make any difference if i changed the "monitor" setting in the display system settings to " 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz"?
<naegling23> how do I specify line in for recording?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: at present, "monitor" says 'generic'
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: That xorg.conf looks nothing like anything that my dapper or edgy machines would generate looks really old
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: strange, as i never had anything older than dapper on this box
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: well, i am going to change this monitor setting.... if that does nothing, i will move the xconf to home and reconfigure
<MadRush> if im gonna get apache2+php4+mysql, do i have to do anything special to get php and mysql to cooperate?
<pointwood> I'm looking for suggestions as to what there is wrong with my system - I'm not getting konversation 1.0 installed :( my sources list and various other info here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23431
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Ok let me know the outcome - i might ask in #xorg about what to use for rage 3d pro - xserver-xorg-driver-ati seems to provide ati / radeon / r128 and atimisc but there are no docs at all about how to use r128 or atimisc
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, i will try that. thanks for the assistance.
<naegling23> can anyone help me with some audio issues?
<Disasta> moep moep
<spoop> kde owns your fais
<naegling23> under kmix, Input, there is no option for line-in (there is a line in on my soundcard) how can I add it?
<Stardog> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<naegling23> ggggggrrrrrrrr on to month number two of no audio......frustrated.........turning back to windows.....at least that works.....
<D4m4ge> bye, bonne nuit
<kubuntu> bona nit
<grothesk> pointwood: I got my konversation through imbrandon.com Repo.
<pointwood> grothesk: it looks like it should be in the backports as well or am I misunderstanding the output of apt-cache madison konversation?
<grothesk> I don't know madison
<pointwood> "It displays available versions of a package in a tabular format." <-- from the man page
<grothesk> apt-cache policy doesn't show it to me.
<pointwood> doesn't here either
<pointwood> where can I find that repo you mentioned?
<grothesk> ## amarok dapper key: wget http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/887D9FD2.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<grothesk> deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper all
<pointwood> grothesk: that worked!
<Al> Hello. The usual method of activating left-button-hold - double-tapping and holding on my mouse pad - isn't working. Does anyone know why this might be? It works in Ubuntu.
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Al> also, where's the mplayer plugin for Firefox in the Kubuntu reps?
<Zamboulie> i need help
<Zamboulie> i installed an audigy 2 and there are no linux driver
<Zamboulie> what do i do?
<Zamboulie> anybody there?
<flaccid> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !recover
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Zamboulie> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamboulie> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamboulie> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Zamboulie> aah there we go
<h3sp4wn> !info mplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> Package mplayer-mozilla does not exist in any distro I know
<h3sp4wn> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<keldon85> hi guys
<Al> I'm sure I have multiverse
<keldon85> i made a grave mistake installing sun-java5-jdk using the adept gui
<keldon85> since it requires input from the command line I had to abort the installation
<Al> my mistake, I have multiverse backports
<keldon85> AI: What you need to do is change the one with universe and add multiverse
<Al> Yeah :)
<keldon85> so is anyone awake who could help me with my aborted installation problem or should I just reinstall linux
<Al> I had backports multiverse but not plain old multiverse
<keldon85> AI: it's not the one with backports that you should be interested in ... what you are supposed to do is enable the universe repository
<keldon85> but change the line so that it is 'universe multiverse'
<keldon85> instead of just universe
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Admiral_Chicago2> i need help setting up an ATI card
<Admiral_Chicago2> i followed the walk through already
<Admiral_Chicago2> but it doesn't recognize the card as installed on the step after reboot
<keldon85> Admiral_Chicago: what ati card is it?
<keldon85> ^^ just out of curiosity
<keldon85> AI: By the way what are you trying to install?
<beemonk> I so badly want to play my windows games...is there no other way but to partition of a little piece and dual boot windows :(
<soulrider> omg, did you guys know there is a Ubuntu Christian Edition ?
<soulrider> beemonk: thats what i do
<keldon85> beemonk: what problem are you having?
<beemonk> soulrider : in that case....i switched from xp to kubuntu a week ago...
<beemonk> i got rid of all my windows stuff...
<keldon85> beemonk: I mean why is it that you can't dual boot?
<beemonk> will it be stable to set up another bit of one of my hard drives for windows?
<soulrider> sure
<beemonk> Well...i wanted to get rid of windows completely...been using it for so long, i switched completely
<beemonk> didnt think of dual booting
<soulrider> i use kubuntu for everyhting
<soulrider> but not for playing
<soulrider> i use redmond for that
<kubuntu> can you believe that! kristubuntu   O_o?
<beemonk> redmond ?
<soulrider> windoze :P
<soulrider> lol
<beemonk> lol
<beemonk> ok...right...
<Admiral_Chicago2> keldon85: Radeon X180
<beemonk> i've got... 2x 160 gig drives
<beemonk> and a usb 400gig drive
<Admiral_Chicago2> 1800*
<beemonk> but i formatted everything to ext3
<beemonk> is it going to be hard to section off a bit for windows ? :s
<Admiral_Chicago2> keldon85: X1800 GTO on a 64 bit system
<h3sp4wn> beemonk: Should have used reiserfs (you can resise that with tools really easily)_
<beemonk> h3sp4wn : "should have" ? or "can" ?
<beemonk> :s
<h3sp4wn> beemonk: If you have alot of partitions you can just move all the data from one to the other
<keldon85> beemonk: there shouldn't be any trouble dual booting, not sure about resizing, there are utilities for this, well with mandrake
<beemonk> h3sp4wn : I don't have any data....all my hard drives are in ext3 format...All i want to do is section off say 50gig of a drive, and make it so that i can install windows on it..
<beemonk> but im a linux noob and i dont know how to configure it so i can dual boot
<h3sp4wn> You need to install windows first or reinstall grub after windows
<h3sp4wn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beemonk> Damn...I've just remembered, i put my legit copy of windows on this vmware, so its going to lock me out if i try to install windows again :S
<Admiral_Chicago2> soulrider: ask nixternal about it
<Admiral_Chicago2> its called Ithachux or somethign like that
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago uhm ?
<MichaelVail> question: is there any way to apt-get remove a program along with the deps it used?
<InteliWasp> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MichaelVail> like to remove dar and kdar at the same time
<MichaelVail> without typing apt-get remove dar kdar
<Kr4t05> MichaelVail: Adept?
<MichaelVail> i have a bunch of deps that are left over from programs I uninstalled
<lupine_85> MichaelVail: aptitude does
<MichaelVail> ahh
<MichaelVail> niice
<h3sp4wn> aptitude only does if you always used aptitude
<h3sp4wn> if you haven't use deborphan
<keldon85> Admiral, have you got all of the 32 bit package requirements for a 64 bit system installed
<beemonk> I'm in "Disks and filesystems"....trying to create a windows NTFS partition...im a bit stuck :(
<MichaelVail> thanks
<keldon85> Admiral: XFree86-Mesa-libGL, libstdc++,libgcc,XFree86-libs,fontconfig,expat,freetype, and zlib must be installed
<beemonk> Mount Point / Device / Mount permission, I don't know what to put for these seeing as Its for XP
<timmy_> Hey, anyone else having problems with Source Forge?
<InteliWasp> !ntfs
<keldon85> beemonk: you don't really need to set up the ntfs partition from within linux
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<keldon85> once you've freed the partition space you can simply install windows
<beemonk> But how do you suggest i free the partition space without creating an nfts parition
<beemonk> oh...wait...
<beemonk> as long as i have enough space, the win installer can create one
<beemonk> but....then after windows installs....how do i choose between linux and xp ?
<keldon85> after windows has installed you will need to reinstall lilo/grub
* beemonk gets nervous
<beemonk> how do i do that :S
<keldon85> the installation cd's for a lot of the previous linux builds i have had have boot record restore options
<keldon85> but just to be safe i would burn a cd that will restore the bootloader
<beemonk> I have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu install cd's
<beemonk> How do i do that...lol
<osiris> which doesnt work so hot with SATA drives
<h3sp4wn> The kanotix bootcd can fix most grub problems
<beemonk> ah.....
<beemonk> i have a sata hd
<beemonk> I just dont want to be stuck with no os and no options...
<InteliWasp> how do i get xchat to open links i click on to open in firefox?
<osiris> i couldnt get the MBR to repair with a maxtor SATA drive and via controler.  your milage may vary
<beemonk> ah i've bottled it
<beemonk> :S
<beemonk> cant do it
<keldon85> its not too hard, just make sure you've left space for windows
<beemonk> well i've got 600 gigs of space
<osiris> InteliWasp, go to settings, advanced, and url handelers.  make a duplicate of the opera one, replacing firefox information
<keldon85> if all else fails, the worst that can happen is that windows installs and none of your cd's will install a bootloader
<beemonk> so the latest kubuntu cd
<beemonk> thats got a boot loader on it?
<osiris> it has a "repair boot record" option
<beemonk> ok
<InteliWasp> thanks osiris
<osiris> yep
<keldon85> oh yeah is anyone around who knows about restoring corrupt adept installs
<bubu1uk> keidon85: just reinstall it again
<keldon85> bubu: what linux?
<bubu1uk> nope, just package
<lotusleaf> I use Synaptic with Kubuntu, I never liked Adept
<bubu1uk> if i understood right what ur problem is
<keldon85> the problem i have is that most of adept is not functioning properly now
<bubu1uk> what is not working there?
<bubu1uk> how u mean not working properly
<keldon85> lol, well actually it is working now
<keldon85> what was happening is that when i tried to remove the broken installs it would give an error message saying that other packages depended on it
<keldon85> but it would not allow me to install it, so i also had to remove other packages that were involved
<keldon85> from now on i will install all packages from the terminal just incase it requires input
<bubu1uk> well, then it's not really problem of adept,
<keldon85> it happened because i chose the sun-java5-jdk update using the gui and not the command line
<bubu1uk> ;)
<h3sp4wn> adept should do that (and handle dependancies like aptitude) imho
<keldon85> adept will not [to my knowledge]  allow any text input into the console, it was only displaying it
<keldon85> so then the installation halted halfway through
<bubu1uk> ahh
<h3sp4wn> It should though (there is no reason why it should not)
<keldon85> hmmm, well i tried every option, but maybe there is something I just didn't notice
<keldon85> is there any way to search the repositories online in the same way you do with adept?
<warpzone> theres a command you can install
<warpzone> which I did
<warpzone> and promptly forgot what it was :-P
<warpzone> so I guess I'm asking too
<keldon85> :)
<warpzone> lemme see if I can find it
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<bubu1uk> i think u can search for packages in repos, but u probably won't get full list of all aviable
<lupine_85> apt-cache search
<lupine_85> it searches for <regex>
<bubu1uk> is there somewhere on internet list of programs that r on windows and their linux equivalent?
<der_steppenwolf> bubu1uk, yes
<warpzone> ooo thanks lupine
<bubu1uk> der_steppenwolf: do u even know where? ;)
<der_steppenwolf> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<bubu1uk> thanx
<warpzone> weird question, kinda vague:
<der_steppenwolf> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/AppHelper
<warpzone> I once saw a friend SSH into another box and start an x client on that box as a new workspace on his comp
<warpzone> how would you do this? a prog or command?
<Fatb0y> you have to enable X11 forwarding through SSH
<warpzone> ooo sounds scary
<Fatb0y> just edit your ssh_config to turn on x11 forwarding and then ssh -X ip and you can run apps or other items from another box
<Fatb0y> by default x11 foward is set to no  change it to YES
<lotusleaf> wow, konversation 1.0 builds easy
<warpzone> Fatb0y: sweet thanks a bunch man, thats awesome, can't wait to try it
<keldon85> x11 ssh was great for me
<keldon85> i had it working under windows when it happened ... i was compiling my code in ssh FROM HOME, and being able to execute it and see my code running
<bbeck_> This may be just a coincedence, but since I updated the kernel via adept Amarok hangs indefinitely when trying to listen to last.fm streams.  Has anyone else noted this?
<Fatb0y> the only want to foward x11 apps to windows is with an application like x-win32 and its high   easy to forward x11 apps to another nix box or mac
<warpzone> awesome... need it to set up my current box as a media server
<Fatb0y> if you meant you were shelling in and watching code build via a term like putty  thats no biggie there especailly if you preface the command with screen   then you can close it and log back in later  take back over the screen process and pick up from there
<warpzone> just wanted to ssh into it from my laptop
<j2daosh> anyone in here use amarok?
<Fatb0y> warpzone, then download a program that is free called putty
<j2daosh> ssh?
<Fatb0y> secure shell
<j2daosh> yeah i was just wondering if thats what yall were talking about
<Fatb0y> sudo apt-get install openssh-server  then you can shell into your box with ssh ip
<h3sp4wn> warpzone: use mpd - client and server (from other boxes that is quite funky)
<keldon85> amarok!!! music app???
<j2daosh> amarok wont play my mp3 (its ok cuz i have xmms but its an annoyance)
<h3sp4wn> j2daosh: install libxine-extracodecs
<j2daosh> Fatb0y: he might have to use lssh
<Fatb0y> i love my new itunes 7 on my macbook   kubuntu is my nfs server  :)
<j2daosh> i couldn't manage to get open-shh server working properly
<Fatb0y> yeah  ssh is very handy
<Fatb0y> j2daosh,  what error did you get?
<Fatb0y> or what were you trying to accomplish
<Fatb0y> openssh server is easy to setup
<j2daosh> didn't get an error, just wouldn't let me connect for some reason
<Fatb0y> you have openssh-server installed right now?
<Fatb0y> thats an easy fix
<j2daosh> i just setup lssh and now im good... that and freenx... now i get twice as much work done while im at work ;)
<Fatb0y> run sudo apt-get install openssh-server   and be sure it generates your keys okay   then open up an ssh application from windows like putty or just open up a command line term from another nix box and be sure you have openssh-client installed and type ssh ip_of_nix_box and login
<j2daosh> i am already setup on ssh
<Fatb0y> j2daosh, you may not have had openssh-client installed
<j2daosh> i just had to use lssh instead...
<j2daosh> yeah i had it installed
<Fatb0y> hmm
<Fatb0y> very strange
<j2daosh> yeah it was
<Fatb0y> port 22 should have been open
<Fatb0y> but you could have checked that in the config as well
<j2daosh> so i said screw it and tried lssh... worked fine for me :)
<Fatb0y> what is the difference with ssh and lssh?
<Fatb0y> as i do not use lssh
<j2daosh> none
<h3sp4wn> did you remember to rehash (if you are using anything other than bash (i.e csh / zsh)
<j2daosh> just a different author
<Fatb0y> well i will have to add that to the strange list as i have never had issues installing or even compiling ssh
<j2daosh> i only use bash
<j2daosh> i insteaded the lib files bnut i still get nothing from amarok
<Fatb0y> insteaded? installed?
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<j2daosh> now i got it working :)
<keldon85> oh yeah, is there anyone who maintains the help.ubuntu.com pages here
<j2daosh> well that was easy
<j2daosh> lol
<keldon85> because the JAVA one i just brought has an error in its text
<keldon85> man linux is so great ...
<keldon85> i'm running chat, installing eclipse and burning a cd at the same time !!!
<j2daosh> and you wont have to restart 3 times a day
<j2daosh> or get a virus
<j2daosh> or spyware
<keldon85> yup
<j2daosh> and you can log in on 7 tty's
<j2daosh> oh!!
<j2daosh> someone better know this
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> what is the application that will allow me to have 7 different desktops?
<j2daosh> like one running on my text tty's
<steveire> what is the point of ttys?
<j2daosh> no tty you display
<j2daosh> no display
<keldon85> all i know is ctrl + something + F[number] 
<steveire> j2daosh: KMenu > start new session
<keldon85> ahh something=alt
<j2daosh> there was an application that changed inittab and allowed gui's on all tty's... not just 7
<warpzone> yeah gotta say, If linux had some professional CAD software, I'd could get rid of windows completely
<j2daosh> it does
<warpzone> as it stands, since I've installed ubuntu and then kubuntu ive fallen in love with my compy
<Ash-Fox> Anyone using the new kernel yet?
<warpzone> j2daosh: whats it called?
<j2daosh> qcad
<warpzone> i need something like Pro-E or inventor
<warpzone> hmm lemme take a look-see
<warpzone> awwww only 2-D :( :(
<j2daosh> its only 2d?
<warpzone> still, worth investigating
<j2daosh> hmm... well there is a 3-d modeling application but i dont think it is cad...
<warpzone> miya or something like that
<j2daosh> blender
<warpzone> my bro uses it (graphical designer and animator)
<j2daosh> thats what my wife does lol
<j2daosh> i cant get her to get away from winblows though
<lupine_85> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<j2daosh> oh i think imma have to read that :)
<warpzone> ditto
<j2daosh> cuz yeah... i looked at it and then quit the app
<j2daosh> lol
<keldon85> is gimp the main package that is used to design the linux style graphics that most of the distros have?
<j2daosh> im too stupid to use that
<j2daosh> yes
<lupine_85> gimp++
* j2daosh is lazy
<lupine_85> even a complete amateur like me can get half-decent results :)
<j2daosh> lol
<keldon85> well i got skillz
<lupine_85> e.g. http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k28/rai84/googoositeimage.jpg :)
<warpzone> haha
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Al> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Al> How do I set my preferred programs?
<Al> found it
<Ma1> Hi?
<Ma1> Anyone can help me? / Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?
<lupine_85> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lupine_85> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<naegling23> under kmix, I dont have an option for a line in input, how can I add it?
<keldon85> how do I get Ctrl+Tab to change desktops?
<Ma1> ubotu : I can't get opengl working with hardware acceleration, it's just software with mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I can't get opengl working with hardware acceleration, it's just software with mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ma1> hey keldon
<Admiral_Chicago> Ma1, thats a bod
<Kr4t05> Ma1:  ubotu is only a bot and can't answer abstract questions.
<Al> !libapache-mod-php5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libapache-mod-php5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ma1> i saw that
<Al> :x
<Al> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Al> argh there's a 2 in it
<Al> haha
<Al> how do I find the reason for a package to be kept back?
<Ma1> keldon you have to create (or edit) your .inputrc file in your home dir
<Admiral_Chicago> Al, no idea
<keldon85> hi ma1
<Ma1> hi
<Martijn81> anyone read the dns worries on vista already on cnet?
<Martijn81> http://news.com.com/Will+Vista+stall+Net+traffic/2100-1016_3-6112338.html?tag=nefd.top
<Martijn81> oops, wrong channel :o
<Ma1> keldon85: this page may help you http://lfs.traduc.org/view/lfs-6.0-fr/chapter07/inputrc.html
<naegling23> ok, so noone can help with that problem I guess....on to another.  Is there a way to save the audio delay in mplayer, so I dont have to manually adjust it all the time?
<timi_> hey im trying to pari my phone with my computer via blue tooth, when the phone asks for passcodes does it want the user passowr or something
<keldon85> thanks
<keldon85> ok, going to relogin to try osx  styler docker
<tony_> hello
<tony_> anyone out there can help linux newbie ?
<naegling23> is horrible multimedia support a linux problem, or is it just ubuntu
<tony_> hello ?????????????
<tony_> :)
<naegling23> tony, what do you need?
<timi_> how do you find out the bluetooth password for your computer?
<tony_> hi.. i downloaded Amule for linux, how do i install that app ???
<tony_> with dep file extension
<Sanne> naegling23: this should answer your question at least partly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<timi_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<naegling23> sanne ive been directed there about 47 times, it hasnt answered my problems, neither has this channel, or the ubuntu forums
<tony_> Thanks , will take a look.
<Sanne> tony_: amule is in the ubuntu repositories, you should use that if possible.
<Sanne> naegling23: which questions didn't it answer in particular?
<naegling23> its not getting the codecs and everything, I have those, but I cant record using line in, which is a major problem
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: recording using line and the codecs are two completely seperate problems
<naegling23> and mplayer just wont sync audio and video, I can manually do it, but that doesnt help when watching web video
<Sanne> naegling23: oh, that's a different issue indeed, I failed to guess from your initial message :)
<naegling23> h3sp4wn, im fully aware of that, when I ask for help, I just get pointed to that restricted formats site on ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: Have you installed w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs ?
<naegling23> yes, they are both installed
<tony_> ok. .in stalled the pakage using kubuntu package menu.. but where the app was installed ?
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: I would use kaffeine-mozilla for viewing web video (not mplayer-mozilla)
<tony_> how do i run the app now ?:(
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: Have you looked in sudo alsamixer and moved all the channels up ?
<naegling23> ive done alsamixer, but not sudo, would it make a difference?
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: nope
<naegling23> the problem is, in alsamixer...and kmix, there is no input option for line in, only output
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: Are you using an onboard soundcard where that is set in software or something with hardware dedicated as a line in
<naegling23> audigy2zs platinum
<h3sp4wn> With a breakout box ? (I haven't used creative since I had an audigy 1 which I thought was junk)
<naegling23> it has a breakout box, but the line in is on the pci card
<naegling23> right next to the microphone port.....which works just fine
<naegling23> so using adept, I installed kaffein-mozilla, and removed mplayer-mozilla, so that should be all I need to do right?
<h3sp4wn> restart firefox
<naegling23> sorry, juggling two problems
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: Does using the breakout box not override some of the ports on the pci card ?
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i have  1280 x 1024 going now..... someone in #ati looked at my x log, and told me that my video card did not have enough RAM built into it to handle that resolution along with 24 bit color... however, he said that if i reconfigured to 16 bit color, it would probably work, which it did.
<jmichaelx> so far, oddly perhaps, i cannot tell the difference between the 24 bit color and the 16 bit
<Sanne> tony_: usually it should turn up somewhere in your menu. Generally, you cn start most apps also on the command line by typing its name, so do: menu->system->konsole, and type in amule
<Sanne> tony_: another way is hit ALT-F2 and type the program name into the run dialog
<naegling23> the breakout box doesnt overide anything, it just adds additional ports
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: Ah makes sense - on lcd panels 16 and 24 bit color doesn't look much different (unless you have a super expensive one)
<naegling23> anyone have any non flash based browser video that I can try kaffeine-mozilla out on
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: interesting
<tony_> Thanks.. i guess, i should buy a good book on linux.. this way i might figure where things are being installed
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: thanks again for the help.... and i had not known there was an ati iirc room
<Sanne> tony_: I would recommend some websites first for ubuntu, gimme a second
<Sanne> tony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jucato> Sanne: I would actually redirect the wiki.ubuntu.com to https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: did he get dri working for you ?
<Sanne> tony_: those should get you started, and try also the help item on your menu
<tony_> thanks.. :) , i will try them :)
<Sanne> tony_: and listen to Jucato :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: no. he said that i would probably have to compile the module myself... which i would have no idea how to do
<Sanne> tony_: good luck, and if you get stuck, just come here and ask :)
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I have no idea which module he means (unless he means the mach64 one)
<tony_> i do appreciate.. im new to linux , this is my first install and i have few document on linux on older hard drive which i have to access soon :)
<tony_> thanks Sanne :)..
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: that may be what he means..... actually, i should have asked which module
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I don't know whether that exists on xorg > 6.9
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i was mostly concerned about the resolution, but since i normally cannot leave well enough alone, i want to look into this, lol
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i see
<jmichaelx> i will need to go back and ask him
<h3sp4wn> naegling23: According to the audigy 2 platinum spec i have been reading on the card itself are only 3 outputs - all inputs are on the breakout box
<Sanne> tony_: oh, here's another nice link, specific to kubuntu, should help you also: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<naegling23> there is a mic and a line in on the pci card.  On the breakout box: Spdif in/out, line in2 and aux in 2(rca)
<naegling23> optical in/out, and midi
<naegling23> now the mic on the pci card is recognised in kmix, but if I use this in mythtv, I get an echo.  Its recommended that I use my line-in, but when I connect to it...I get no audio
<h3sp4wn> Why not just use aux in 2 ?
<h3sp4wn> surely your equipment just outputs rca anyway
<draik_> Hey, jmichaelx
<draik_> I will be sending out tomorrow
<draik_> Priority Mail
<draik_> 2 business days
<draik_> should be there by tuesday
<jmichaelx> draik_: thank you so much, man!
<Telroth_Plushie|> how can i make my system install the *-dev packages for all of the currently installed packages ?
<draik_> np
<jmichaelx> awesome
<naegling23> Im trying to connect a tv card, so rca is not quite right, the aux2 port sounded horrible, as well as results in wires running needlessly around my case
<jmichaelx> draik_: i am actually excited about getting it... i have a couple of old boxes i plan to revive :-D
<draik_> :D
<draik_> kew
<Telroth_Plushie|> draik_, what are you sending?
<draik_> Hope they have use for them, I don't
<Jucato> hi draik_!
<draik_> JUCATO!!!!
<soulrider> is thre any way to downlaod a deb file fomt he repos but not actually install it?
<draik_> You're alive!!!!!!!!
<jmichaelx> draik_: they do
<Jucato> lol
<draik_> Telroth_Plushie|, you don't wanna know
<draik_> lol
<jmichaelx> lol
<Telroth_Plushie|> soulrider, apt-get -d install <package>
<Telroth_Plushie|> draik_, i don't ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> aww :(
<draik_> Telroth_Plushie|, I took the brain cells out from various cadavers and jmichaelx has use for them, I don't.
<Sanne> soulrider: that, or manually from packages.ubuntu.com, for example
<jmichaelx> dealing in cadavers....
<draik> yup
<Telroth_Plushie|> lol draik
<draik> I'm the...
<crash__> hey
<jmichaelx> :-))
<soulrider> ahh, thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> any help with my question?
<soulrider> did a new kernel come out?
<crash__> how do you download and install vlc player through terminal program?
<Jucato> soulrider: yes
<soulrider> sweeeeet
<Telroth_Plushie|> (note to anyone listening, apt-get install .*dev will lag your console)
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get install vlc, i think
<junkphreak> anyone use linux ghost / g4l ?
<crash__> kthanks
<crash__> no thats not it
<Jucato> but still 2.6.15-26 actually
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<Telroth_Plushie|> CadaverPimp, do you know of any way to make my system install all of the -dev packages relating to the packages i already have installed?
<CadaverPimp> nope, sorry
<CadaverPimp> have you tried   sudo apt-get -f install?
<naegling23> ugh, kaffeine is even worse than mplayer, this avenue isnt going to work out so hot
<soulrider> Jucato: i read a bit of the ubuntu book i told you yesterday about
<soulrider> and it looks like its a good one
<Jucato> nice :)
<naegling23> so are these issues that im having with audio (out of sync, cant record audio) ubuntu problems, or are they linux problems?
* Jucato wishes he had time to really read...
<soulrider> ill send it if ya want :P
<Jucato> soulrider: thanks. but maybe some other time. I think I have a backlog of about 10+ books to read :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> CadaverPimp, that's not the problem. apt-get packages are all set up correctly, but i'm compiling UnrealIRCd
<Telroth_Plushie|> so i have to get all the dev packages for ssl and zlib and stuff
<CadaverPimp> http://www.draikunderlord.com/Compile.pdf
<CadaverPimp> That's the "man" from the class given on compiling, from 2 weekends ago
<CadaverPimp> Sorry for any lag I have... ktorrent is almost done downloading... about 5 more minutes
<Ma1> I need help so muuucchh
<Telroth_Plushie|> CadaverPimp, i've complied it plenty of times before, i just and having lots of fun finding the dev libraries i need ^^
<Telroth_Plushie|> *am having
<Ma1> Did anyone got ATI drivers for 9500+ series working?
<Ma1> Please help me, I've been working on this all day
<Fatb0y> have you followed a howto on how to set them up?  just asking the obvious
<ubuntu> Leleobhz@freenode
<Ma1> Yes sir..
<Fatb0y> and what error are you getting?
<Fatb0y> or can you just not start x?
<Ma1> In fact I've been following a lots of them today
<CadaverPimp> sorry that I can't help
<Ma1> I can start X server but it is using damn mesa so there's no hard acceleration
<Fatb0y> or can you start X but the ati driver is not initialing
<Fatb0y> ahh
<BluDog_Anchorite> ah.  the joys on nvidia
<Fatb0y> then you have not got the driver installed correctly     in the drivers section what is your call? ati?   like i use nvidia
<Fatb0y> nvidia and linux = NICE!
<Ma1> umm wait a min please
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  also, did you build the driver or are you using a packaged install driver?
<Ma1> packeged driver both tried from ATI website itself and from easyubuntu
<Fatb0y> and is the driver you are using on the kernel is was built for?
<Fatb0y> meaning if the driver was built for 2.6.1  then are you using a 2.6.1 kernel
<Ma1> Fatboy, my call is fglrx cause i'va been tweeking things alot but is was at some time "ati"
<Fatb0y> just once again asking obvious questions
<Telroth_Plushie|> hahahaha
<Telroth_Plushie|> checking for gmake... make
<Telroth_Plushie|> checking for gmake... no
<Telroth_Plushie|> lol
<Telroth_Plushie|> stupid system can't make up it's mind
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  is the "tweaking" what is causing the issue then?   you should just be trying to get it working before "Tweaking" for instance
<Fatb0y> gmake  the gnu make   apt-get install gmake :P
<Jucato> I need help in sharing files/folders with XP on VMWare. absolutely no knowledge on networking/samba stuff here... :(
<Ma1> Fatb0y i don't know, can you see for what version this driver is made https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=897&task=knowledge&folderID=3959?
<Ma1> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=897&task=knowledge&folderID=3959 * ?
<Fatb0y> let me fire up the browser  give me a sec
<Ma1> alright
<Fatb0y> and you have a radeon 8500?
<Ma1> it says Linux kernel 2.4 or higher so i'm alight (no i have 9600xt)
<Ma1> which I know it works
<Fatb0y> k  one sec
<Fatb0y> brb
<Ma1> ok
<ubuntu> oi
<Fatb0y> `fglrxconfig` is no longer provided with the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Installer. To configure your display devices, use `aticonfig`.
<Fatb0y> i remember you stated you were using flgrx
<Ash-Fox> mmm clearlooks for GTK apps and klearlook for KDE. Can't tell the difference now :)
<Fatb0y> did you read that right on the install howto?
<D3ltaCain> hey
<D3ltaCain> any one here?
<Telroth_Plushie|> no
<D3ltaCain> lol
<Telroth_Plushie|> we're all phatoms
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<D3ltaCain> just checking
<Telroth_Plushie|> *phantoms
<Telroth_Plushie|> anything i can help with?
* Jucato is a ghost
<D3ltaCain> I have a fairly complicated problem think you can help?
<Fatb0y> nope, no one here   if you will leave a message we will get back to you some day    please deposit 9,000,000 for the next minute
<Telroth_Plushie|> D3ltaCain, i'll try
<D3ltaCain> ok
<Ma1> yes, i didn't tried to use fglrxconfig
<D3ltaCain> so basically my friend got screwed over by windows
<obf213> Help my computer doesnt restart
<Fatb0y> so you did use aticonfig correct?
<Ma1> I did the sudo aticonfig --initial
<Fatb0y> Ma1, please stay with the convo if i am going to help   need some faster replies
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, error?
<D3ltaCain> he installed that update thing and so I tired formating his computer and installing kubuntu onm it
<obf213> telroth it just shuts down
<Ma1> yes correct
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, error when restarting?
<obf213> i dont know wht i did, i changed some of the init filles to not initialze
<Fatb0y> agpgart is not active correct?
<D3ltaCain> I dont know
<obf213> telroth, no, it just shot down
<obf213> like  hit restart, it shuts down
<obf213> and doesnt turn back on
<Ma1> i did a lsmod and didn't found it
<Telroth_Plushie|> ick
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, boot into recovery mode
<Telroth_Plushie|> from grub
<Ma1> since i did not compiled my kernel i don't know if it was enabled
<D3ltaCain> any ways basically my problem is kubuntu loads fine but than the screen goes into standby
<Telroth_Plushie|> D3ltaCain, ok, what's the problem currently ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> ah
<D3ltaCain> when the log in screen should appear, no more message goes to the monitor
<Telroth_Plushie|> does it wake up when you wiggle the mouse?
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  check your load config and be sure its not set to load on start or anything
<Telroth_Plushie|> ah
<obf213> also Telroth, when i do want to shut down, it doesnt seem to stop anything anymore it just stops kdm and halts is that bad
<D3ltaCain> I tried changing graphic cards but that didnt have any effect
<D3ltaCain> he has 256mb ram
<Fatb0y> thats one thing to make sure of
<Telroth_Plushie|> D3ltaCain, do you have the computer with you right now?
<D3ltaCain> no
<Sanne> Jucato: in Menu->Help, there's a section about samba in the server guide, maybe that could help you. there are also some pages about vmware on the wiki, though I don't know if they contain info about samba file sharing.
<Ma1> where's the load config?
<Telroth_Plushie|> (i'm running kubuntu on a 128mb computer at 500mhz ;) )
<D3ltaCain> I can also tell you though when you press the power button and hold it, kubuntu goes into terminal mode for a sec than goes through the proper close sequence
<Telroth_Plushie|> D3ltaCain, when you get to it
<Fatb0y> check your init scripts to see what all is loading
<Telroth_Plushie|> log in until the screen does black
<Telroth_Plushie|> *goes
<Jucato> Sanne: I tried the samba guide on the wikis. it presumes that I already have the network setup already... which I don't know how to do... :(
<Telroth_Plushie|> then press <Ctrl><Alt><F1>
<D3ltaCain> what does that do?
<Telroth_Plushie|> switches to console login
<D3ltaCain> I see
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  also, have you uninstalled and reinstalled the driver just to make sure it installed correctly?
<Sanne> Jucato: what do you mean, which network setup?
<Telroth_Plushie|> log in using the user
<Ma1> I'm sorry but I don't know where they are..
<D3ltaCain> yea
<Ma1> yes
<Ma1> there was 2 install options
<Telroth_Plushie|> then "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<D3ltaCain> that's gonna be log for what?
<Telroth_Plushie|> look for any lines that start with (EE) that don't have to do with the /dev/wacom errors
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's the log file for the X server
<Fatb0y> did you install the driver while in X windows? and if so you got to see the ATI driver install GUI?
<Telroth_Plushie|> the Xserver manages all of the GUI graphics
<Ma1> one was distrib dedicated and the other was general or automatically gererated.
<Fatb0y> did you choose AUTOMATIC install?
<D3ltaCain> oic
<Ma1> I tried both
<D3ltaCain> sounds like a plan
<obf213> !ram
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  okay do this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D3ltaCain> from there whant kind of options would I have
<Fatb0y> uninstall the driver you have loaded now
<Ma1> Yes I got ATI GUI
<Sanne> Jucato: with vmware you have a virtual network card, and if activated, your network should be "pysically" (virtually) functioning.
<Fatb0y> and lets start from scratch
<obf213> does anyone remember the website that explains how linux uses its ram
<D3ltaCain> I mean as far as fixing goes
<Jucato> Sanne: ah my bad, that was for the networking wiki... :(
<Ma1> alright, thank you for your help, it is VERY appreciated
<Telroth_Plushie|> D3ltaCain, i really don't know
<D3ltaCain> lol alright
<D3ltaCain> well any ways
<Telroth_Plushie|> i can do a lot if i know what's wrong
<D3ltaCain> at least I have an idea of how to troubleshoot now
<Telroth_Plushie|> problem is i don't know exactly what's wrong
<D3ltaCain> yea
<D3ltaCain> well thanks a bunch
<Telroth_Plushie|> if nothing is in the xserver file
<D3ltaCain> I'm sure if I get into terminal I can do some more troubleshooting of my own
<Jucato> Sanne: do you know which setting I should use fro the eth0 in VMWare? right now I'm using NAT because that's the only way I could have internet in VMWare...
<Telroth_Plushie|> check /var/log/kdm.log
<Jucato> Sanne: using VMWare Server, btw
<D3ltaCain> ok
<D3ltaCain> that would be the log for what?
<lupine_85> Jucato: it runs a DHCP server by default
<Telroth_Plushie|> (that's the k destop manager, aka the KDE login window)
<D3ltaCain> yea
<Jucato> (K Display Manager)...
<D3ltaCain> well I tried xubuntu as well as ubuntu
<Sanne> Jucato: I'm having file sharing working with win98 in vmplayer, but I'm not sure I remember everything I did. I don't think I have options for that in vmplayer? I will look, sec.
<D3ltaCain> so I dont think the problem is kde
<Jucato> (KDE Display Manager I mean...)
<Telroth_Plushie|> D3ltaCain, /var/log/syslog.log may also be helpful
<Jucato> Sanne: lucky you :)
<D3ltaCain> already well once more thnaks for the help
<D3ltaCain> I'll probably be able to go somewhere from there
<Telroth_Plushie|> :)
<Jucato> lupine_85 or Sanne: should I use Bridged, NAT, or Host only for networking to work?
<Telroth_Plushie|> just trying to make the world a better place
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  you there?
<D3ltaCain> have a good night / day / morning ... depeding on your timezone . the wonders of the internet
<Ma1> Yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> i will, you too
<lupine_85> I used Bridged + NAT
<D3ltaCain> lol alright thanks
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  did you uninstall the driver?
<Ma1> I don't actully know how to unistall a driver
<lupine_85> Host Only, IIRC, is where it can only network to the real PC
<Ma1> and II'm shy to admit it
<Fatb0y> read the HOWTO
<Sanne> Jucato: what I remember: basically you have to do two things, put a workfroup name in the samba config file, and make a section for your shares. Then, you need to put the same workgroup name in your virtual windows. Somehow that got it working for me ;)
<Fatb0y> its right in it
<lupine_85> e.g. no IP forwarding
<Fatb0y> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html
<Fatb0y> it says how to uninstall at the top
<Fatb0y> i thought you had read this thing a few times and tried a few methods?
<Sanne> Jucato: ok, my network card in vmplayer is set on NAT.
<Jucato> Sanne: ah ok. thanks :)
<Jucato> I'll try that... (hope I know what I'm doing, which I really don't...)
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  #  With super user permissions, enter the command "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<Sanne> Jucato: but I don't know if I have internet access from within windows... I don't need it so I didn't set it up.
<Ma1> well in fact i was more conerned about installing this darn thing than uninstalling it
<Jucato> Sanne: ah. you probably do, if you're using NAT :)
<Ma1> they say that to go there /usr/share/fglrx but i don't have such dir
<lupine_85> Jucato: NAT should work fine. If you've got a glut of public IPs, then you'd probably be able to get the vmnet interface created on the real PC to have a non-NATed IP; then the virtual PC could also have one
<Fatb0y> Ma1,   well lets make sure you "INSTALLED" it correctly   so uninstall it and then lets do it right
<lupine_85> I just used NAT :)
<Fatb0y> Ma1,   for instance do you have a default xorg.conf file that has not been messed with?
<Frederick> Does anyone here use magick wand or magick core lib?
<Ma1> yes i have like 10 backups
<Fatb0y> good
<Ma1> ill restore the oldest
<Fatb0y> restore the default xorg.conf before reinstalling the ati driver
<Sanne> Jucato: Probably. But everytime I test, this darned MSN internet access thingy comes up, and I've got no patience for that ;). It's been awhile since I last installed windows...
<Fatb0y> uninstall ati driver   restore default xorg.conf  reinstall driver   restart x and it just might work
<Fatb0y> if you follow the howto correctly
<Fatb0y> then all you need to tweak is display size maybe
<poopybutt> i used to use pump to connect with debian, what is the ubuntu equivalent
<Ma1> you mean that by default mese won't be used?
<Ma1> mesa*
<Fatb0y> not if you install the driver correctly no it wont
<Telroth_Plushie|> poopybutt, for dhcp ?
<Fatb0y> it will be the ati drivers in use
<Ma1> ahh...
<Ma1> but the call was to "ati"
<poopybutt> Telroth_Plushie|: yeah
<Fatb0y> great  thats probably what it should be
<Ma1> but when i did fglrxinfo there was mesa
<Fatb0y> have you uninstalled the driver yet?
<Fatb0y> lets do one thing at a time
<Fatb0y> uninstall driver  i gave you the command off the howto site
<Fatb0y> then restore xorg.conf file   default
<Ma1> ok but i have a problem.. the unistall file is just not on my system
<Sanne> anyway, gotta sleep now, night all.
<Fatb0y> then you will need to rebuild the driver
<Telroth_Plushie|> poopybutt, kcontrol -> network connections -> administrator mode -> enter password -> select interface -> configure -> set to dhcp -> ok -> apply -> wait for it to reload the network
<Fatb0y> the uninstall program is in /usr/share/flgrx
<Ma1> rebuild means compile?
<Fatb0y> so be sure you are in that folder before you run the command
<Ma1> i don't have such directiry
<poopybutt> Telroth_Plushie|: but what about on the command line?
<Fatb0y> yes rebuild means to recompile but not before you uninstall
<Fatb0y> navigate to /usr/share/flgrx
<Ma1> lol ok..
<Telroth_Plushie|> poopybutt, can't help you much there. GUI has spoiled me.
<Fatb0y> from a terminal window of course
<Telroth_Plushie|> poopybutt, i've always had the luck of having a gui program do dhcp for jme
<Telroth_Plushie|> *me
<Ma1> nothing
<Ma1> i'm sorry
<Ma1> I'm such trouble
<Fatb0y> has to be there
<Ma1> i swear it is not
<Fatb0y> are you su'd to root or using sudo?
<Ma1> sudo
<Fatb0y> do sudo su root
<poopybutt> how can i mount my drives to view them on the live cd?
<Ma1> still not there
<BluDog_Anchorite> poopybutt: what kind of hard drive
<Fatb0y> do this   find / -name flgrx-uninstall
<Ma1> couldn't i juste reinstall on it
<Fatb0y> not adviseable
<Ma1> ok
<Mnabil> what is package for enable mp3 support in amarok ?
<lupine_85> libxine-extracodecs
<Telroth_Plushie|> poopybutt, use sudo to mount them like you normally would as if they weren't in /ect/fstab
<Mnabil> ??
<Ma1> it's searching...
<Jucato> libxine-extracodecs from "multiverse". to enable multiverse follow this guide
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ma1> nothing found
<Telroth_Plushie|> Mnabil, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Fatb0y> Ma1,  are you sure you installed the drivers then?  the install package automatically (from their OWN hotwo) installs and uninstall packge
<Fatb0y> for some reason i dont think the drivers are even installed on your system then
<Mnabil> Telroth_Plushie|: LOL, OK :)  i just ask about the package name, not how to install :)   , but thanks a lot
<Ma1> I'm shure I installed the drivers, I got the control panel from ATI in me menu entrie
<Ma1> I'll try to rerun the installer to see if it ask me to uninstall
<Fatb0y> it wont
<Vanique> hi
<Ma1> well if you think it's not..
<Ma1> let's install it correctly
<Fatb0y> i would do a custom install to be sure it selects to use XORG
<Fatb0y> you did restore your xorg.conf file correct?
<Ma1> i'm doing this right nowe
<Ma1> ok
<Ma1> it is restored
<Ma1> i'll have to restart xserver though
<Fatb0y> did you try this ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Fatb0y> restart x and then  go to that web page
<Vanique> Fatb0y: may i psg you ?
<Fatb0y> msg me?  sure
<Vanique> so check you priv
<Vanique> ;)
<Fatb0y> but i may not necessarily be the person with the most knowledge on a subject   its good to ask the channel
<Fatb0y> okay
<Fatb0y> ask your question
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Go ot bed!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: er? it's almost 10:30 AM here :)
<DaSkreech> Daskreech: Go to bed!!
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Corrected
<poopybutt> does kubuntu not support mp3s out of the box?
<CVirus> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> poopybutt: ^
<DaSkreech> poopybutt: First Ewwwwww Second no it doesn't
<poopybutt> not my fault most of the internet has songs in mp3 format
<CVirus> poopybutt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Fatb0y> Vanique,   get to your question
<DaSkreech> poopybutt: Oh No I'm not fighting mp3's Just your nick :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> DaSkreech be nice :P
<poopybutt> oh ok
<DaSkreech> What? I'm not being mean
<DaSkreech>  Just Honest
<Vanique> Fatb0y: check you priv MSG
<poopybutt> i dont care
<Vanique> !!
<Fatb0y> Vanique, kubuntu is a i386 release
<poopybutt> thats the point of the name
<Vanique> lol
<Fatb0y> why would you expect to see i686 in your control panel?
<DaSkreech> Good now that we understand each other
<Vanique> so what shall i do if i have computer i686 ?
<Fatb0y> umm Use it?
<Vanique> but i see this there
<Vanique> ;)
<Vanique> [04:17]  <Vanique> System:  Linux
<Vanique> [04:17]  <Vanique>   Release:  2.6.15-26-386
<Vanique> [04:17]  <Vanique>   Machine:  i686
<Vanique> look
<Fatb0y> only mandriva i believe has an i586 or i686 release    if you want it built specifically for your kernel then you can built your entire system    have you tried Gentoo?  seeing how you have been using linux for 2 days i suggest you get used to the interface a bit before taking on that task.
<Vanique> its quite strange because this PC is 5 years old or so
<poopybutt> ok so it suggests to convert to ogg, which im not interested in doing
<Fatb0y> Vanique, the questions you are asking are not making much sense.  i don't think you quite understand linux at all yet.
<warpzone> homg I tried to start on Gentoo
<Fatb0y> have you thought about reading some websites about the operating system?
<Vanique> gentoo is too difficult for me
<Vanique> ofcourse i dont
<warpzone> I thought all linux was that crazy to set up and took days to compile
<Vanique> i m runnin it 2 days !
<Vanique> thats why i wanted someone to explain it
<Vanique> ;
<Vanique> )
<Telroth_Plushie|> warpzone, only gentoo
<Fatb0y> Vanique,   kubuntu is at this moment a bit above you but in time if you read a bit then you will get it    just READ
<Vanique> okay, thanks
<Vanique> :/
<Telroth_Plushie|> warpzone, in truth it was until a few years ago
<warpzone> Vanique: unofficial starter guide, wiki, IRC, forums... stick with this, it has all the help you can get
<Fatb0y> Vanique,  Linux Operating systems for the most part are Free, but it is up to you (since you are getting such a great system for free) to learn a bit about it
<poopybutt> ok, so after reading im still kind of confused on how to add mp3 support
<Vanique> yes mate youre right
<warpzone> Telroth_Plushie: I can't imagine. No wonder it's just now kicking off
<Fatb0y> poopybutt,  apt-get install (the file you were told to install earlier)
<Vanique> anyway asking junk questions here its a kind of getting knowlede, isinti t?
<Vanique> :)
<Fatb0y> umm no
<Fatb0y> asking dumb questions will usually be ignored
<Fatb0y> lol
<Vanique> it depends on ppl, if you are here to help, you help not only in advanced cases
<Fatb0y> if you took the time to download the installer then you can take the time to read a bit on the kubuntu website about the operating system and also google some info
<Fatb0y> Vanique,   not all cases are "advanced"     depends on what you consider advanced
<Vanique> ofocurse i can and i'm doing it too,
<Vanique> okay, thanks anyway
<Vanique> :)
<Fatb0y> kubuntu is an Easy version of linux compared to many
<Vanique> even if its easy its hard as hell for a very start
<warpzone> yeah I'm still confused sometimes, like where programs get installed and how, stuff about the basic linux file setup
<Fatb0y> i am an old slackware user for a long time   i still love slack but i don't have time to maintain it anymore so i moved to a more package driven operating system    kubuntu was a good choice
<warpzone> Fatb0y: maintain? what kind of maintainence does Slackware require?
<Vanique> Fatb0y: how many years do you use linux ?
<poopybutt> i tried with apt-get says could not find package
<DemonThing> I know this is slightly aside, but installing/using Gentoo taught me a hell of a lot about Linux.
<poopybutt> but also im not completely sure what file to get, there was some contrasting info the multiple web pages
<cpk2> warpzone: well you know, every once in a while you try to do something and realize you dont have some lib and then you have to go get it
<Fatb0y> warpzone, it doesn't require much maintenance but it does require that you check the changelogs and download / install the updates yourself unless you use a third party installer like slack-pkg which i don't like or slapt-get which will break your system or swaret which will also do the same as slapt-get
<Vanique> poopybutt: try to update repos
<poopybutt> Vanique: i did
<DemonThing> poopybutt: apt-get couldn't find - repositories? like universe/multiverse
<warpzone> Fatboy: holy crap.
<Fatb0y> warpzone,   off an on i have used linux a few years    now i use a macbook pro as my primary machine and a linux machine for storage but i also keep it up to date wiht a good card as it makes a good back up gaming machine if i want
<Fatb0y> warpzone,   don't get me wrong    slack is a great operating system  but you have to be more hands on
<Jucato> poopybutt: have you enabled the (correct) multiverse repository?
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> poopybutt: following that guide ^^^^
<warpzone> oh, random question I'm having trouble with
<omar> hi everybody
<omar> i got a question
<warpzone> is it possible to open another workspace that isnt running X? just the term?
<Telroth_Plushie|> warpzone,
<warpzone> hiya omar
<Fatb0y> warpzone,   slackware 11 will release soon  about the time that gnome 2.16 will be about and since slackware does not support gnome in its official packages   dropline-gnome and other variants will have packages out at the same time for 11.0      would be good for you to try but don't think that X will be automatically configured for your full size display / etc.   you have to be as stated more hands on.
<Telroth_Plushie|> there are already 6 running
<Jucato> warpzone: you mean like Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6?
<Telroth_Plushie|> <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> where n is a number 1-6 ;)
<Jucato> (Ctrl+Alt+F7 brings you back to X)
<Fatb0y> warpzone, yes  control Fwhatever  that will switch you to a terminal then control F7 i think it is to get back to X
<warpzone> hmm i think I do mean that! thanks!
<poopybutt> does init 3 not work in ubuntu?
<Fatb0y> in the inittab?
<Telroth_Plushie|> looks like it would, haven't checked in depth
<poopybutt> in console
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubuntu's init levels are all screwed up though
<cpk2> poopybutt: you dont use init
<warpzone> Fatb0y: yeah I'll probably stick with kubuntu for a while longer until I'm more acclimated. Then who knows, maybe stick with it anyways
<Fatb0y> if i remember reading the inittab file correctly in ubuntu many of them are all claimed as multi so i would say yes it does work fine
<Fatb0y> warpzone, yeah  its a good linux distro
<DaSkreech> poopybutt: did you sudo it?
<cpk2> poopybutt: i believe its "sudo touch init-rc kdm stop"
<Fatb0y> warpzone,   got a screen shot of your system?
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to mass create thumbnails or to shrink pictures?
<Telroth_Plushie|> warpzone, kubuntu doesn't make for a good server, but of all the distro's i've tried, kubuntu takes the cream so far
<Telroth_Plushie|> DaSkreech, use picasa to batch resize ?
<warpzone> Fatboy: ehhhh give me a day to make it pretty, switched to KDE only a few days ago and it needs some makeup :-
<poopybutt> is there an dist-upgrade in ubuntu?
<Fatb0y> linux is linux   why would ubuntu not make a good server?
<DaSkreech> picasa? Ay open source way?
<DaSkreech> poopybutt: Yup
<BluDog_Anchorite> Telroth_Plushie|: actually, its fine as a server.  apache gives me no issue
<Telroth_Plushie|> BluDog_Anchorite, err, it sucks for compiling ;)
<warpzone> Telroth_Plushie: glad I found it. and thanks all you guys for the help, part of what makes it so fantastical
<BluDog_Anchorite> Telroth_Plushie|: as does any packaged distro
<Fatb0y> brb
<Telroth_Plushie|> warpzone, yw
<Telroth_Plushie|> BluDog_Anchorite, nope. elive and knoppix both default with gcc and dev packages installed
<Fatb0y> back
<Fatb0y> :)
<omar> hey guys please, do you know something about video capture card
<warpzone> omar: never tried anything in that area, sorry man
<Ma1> is it normal if i have 2 "device" sections in my xorg.conf file?
<ep> What command line and also gui tools might i search a directory hierarchy for identically named files and list/sort them by size?
<warpzone> Mal: do you have more than one video card?
<omar> thanks anyways
<omar> just one card
<Ma1> no
<omar> video capture, I used to watch TV with that
<Ma1> umm,.. i have a mother video exit
<Ma1> mother board*
<warpzone> Ma1: that's what it's picking up then. one is the internal video, the other the video card
<warpzone> omar: perhaps look at MythTV?
<Ma1> but both are ati see
<Ma1> Section "Device"
<Ma1> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AR [Radeon 9600 XT] "
<Ma1> 	Driver      "ati"
<Ma1> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<Ma1> EndSection
<Ma1> Section "Device"
<Ma1> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<Ma1> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<warpzone> omar: I believe it makes use of the TV-in, but dont know much more about it
<Ma1> EndSection
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<warpzone> Ma1: eeek, radeons and linux are a scary combo
<Jucato> Ma1: please use pastebin next time. thanks :)
<Ma1> ok its my first time sorry
<warpzone> Ma1: but that second section is just the driver, dont worry
<warpzone> Ma1: its fine unles you want direct rendering, then you're SOL unless ou can deal with some bugs/lockups
<Ma1> there's 2 drivers "ati" and "fglrx"
<Ma1> in fact i really need direct rendering. I do 3D motion pictures with Blender
<warpzone> Ma1: ati is the open source driver, fglrx is ATI's proprietary driver
<warpzone> Ma1: wonder which one is being used though :-
<Ma1> ah ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> warpzone, disable one, and force it to use a specific one ;)
<warpzone> MA1: yeah I would just uninstall fglrx, just use the ati driver
<Dink> Anyone got xgl working with cedega ?
<Ma1> ok, but i'll try first to use thoses instructions http://xoomer.alice.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#install
<warpzone> Ma1: no no no pleeeeease
<warpzone> Ma1: there are some ubuntu specific instructions in the forums or wiki
<warpzone> Ma1: but like I said, unless you are trying to use the S-video or direct rendering there is no need
<warpzone> Ma1: and you'll have a slew of other problems instead
<Ma1> but i found this on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Homer> is there a way to convert Ubuntu 5.10 to Kubuntu 6.06 without a CD?
<Ma1> in this page there's a link to the page i posted before
<warpzone> Ma1: thats for Hoary, that was two releases ago :-P
<Ma1> lol
<Ma1> oops
<warpzone> Ma1: you want stuff under Dapper Drake now :-P
<Ma1> yes
<Ma1> but i'll still try a restart of the xserver just to see what happens, brb
<Ma1> if i can
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, yes
<warpzone> ooo man I feel his plight, I'll never buy another ATI card or laptop using ATI. bollocks to 'em
<Homer> Admiral_Chicago, how?
<Admiral_Chicago> in the run command type "gedit /etc/sources.list
<Ma1> Ouch, didn't worked.. .I had to restore xorg.conf from console
<Vanique> does any1 know why i cant play sound on youtube.com ?
<Vanique> that videos are working but theres no sound
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: *cough*kate*cough*
<Ma1> i can't neither
<warpzone> Vanique: because you're only using flash 7
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, 5.1 Ubuntu to 3.06 Kubuntu
<warpzone> flash 9 hasn't yet hit linux
<Vanique> so it wont work ?
<miyako> Vanique, sometimes the different sound servers clash with eachother, and that can cause problems
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ah ok. lol
<cpk2> Admiral_Chicago: kubuntu has gedit?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sorry I forgot the *U* part :D
<warpzone> nope, not unless you install Firefox for windows in wine
<Vanique> okay
<Vanique> thanks
<Ma1> gedit is GNOME
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk2, in theory you could install it iirc but its best to use kate
<warpzone> a bit of a pain but Flash 9 should be out soon
<Ma1> that's for the G
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, did you open it up?
<warpzone> just in time for Flash 10, probably :-P :-P
<Ma1> but a simple sudo apt-get install gedit will do i think
<Telroth_Plushie|> (btw, KDE ftw! it runs on 128mb ram with a 500mhz pII)
<cpk2> yes but without all the kde eyecandy =P
<Telroth_Plushie|> (<insert general gnome-bashing here>)
<Admiral_Chicago> it will but its got a ton dependecies
<warpzone> Telroth_Plushie: are you serious? wow
<miyako> I'm trying to decide between an iMac, a Mac Mini, building another PC, or just saving my money
<Telroth_Plushie|> cpk2, no, with the eyecandy
<Admiral_Chicago> miyako, i'd get a PC, put Linux on it
<cpk2> oh, hmm
<Telroth_Plushie|> with the default install from the 6.06 dapper cd
<Telroth_Plushie|> ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> the gui is smooth too
<miyako> Ademan, I already have a PC with Kubuntu, and if I get a mac it will dual boot OS X and Kubuntu
<Telroth_Plushie|> there are lags when it reads stuff off of harddrive
<miyako> possible triple boot OS X, Kubuntu, and SLED
<warpzone> Ma1: no reason to install gedit, Kate will do the same
<Telroth_Plushie|> (mainly because the harddrive is slow as crap)
<Dr_Willis> wowsers.. for a long time ktorrent was always stalling at 99.9% of a download.. then it started working.. now its back to stalling. :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> but once it load an app, it runs nicely
<Dr_Willis> Joys.
<Admiral_Chicago> some of these conversations can go it #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> ANyone heard of such issues befor?
<miyako> but nobody is in #kubuntu-offtopic :(
<Admiral_Chicago> i am
<Ma1> warpzone: Yes I know, he was wondering if he could. I'm actually using kate
<Homer> Admiral_Chicago, I can't right now cause I'm performing updates
<Homer> Admiral_Chicago, I think I'll just wait for Edgy Eft
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, but thats so far off
<Admiral_Chicago> its not until October
<Admiral_Chicago> besides Edgy won't be the most stable, its really a lot of cutting edge technology
<Admiral_Chicago> Dapper is the best
<lupine_85> I've not noticed any stability problems :)
<Homer> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> lupine_85, me neither
<warpzone> alrighty I'm off, take it eeeeeeasy
<Homer> I read the upgrade wiki
<Homer> it looks too complicated
<Admiral_Chicago> but if you read the release notes that Shuttleworth wrote
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, its so easy
<Homer> ok ok what do I do
<Admiral_Chicago> basically change everything that says Breezy to Dapper
<Homer> lol.
<Homer> so that is what a new version is?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a find and replace tool and everything
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, it is the latest until mid October
<Admiral_Chicago> then do a sudo apt-get updat && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, correction! "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Admiral_Chicago> missed an 'e'
<Telroth_Plushie|> Admiral_Chicago, how does dist-upgrade differ from upgrade ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Telroth_Plushie|, its better for dependency issues
<Homer> how the hell can apt update something I'm currently running
<Homer> like it installed a new version of firefox while I am in firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, because GNU/Linux is great
<Admiral_Chicago> and the changes take affect the next time the program launchen
<Admiral_Chicago> and you almost never have to reboot for a change to work like Windows
<Admiral_Chicago> at most, you have to restart x
<Admiral_Chicago> and you can do that with ctrl + alt + backspace
<Homer> good stuff
<Homer> it's dling updates now
<jin> hello
<DaSkreech> hi
<CadaverPimp> Jucato
<CadaverPimp> How goes it
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: doing fine :)
<Dink> ok who here want a tough question and i wont take its not possible for an answer :p
<Telroth_Plushie|> Dink, try us
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: how about you?
<Telroth|Sleep> hurry though, i be leaving.
<CadaverPimp> ehh
<Dink> xgl, direct rendering and cedega =)... all working side by side as one happy family
<Telroth|Sleep> well, i've got xgl+dri running on nvidia drivers
<Telroth|Sleep> doesn't work for loading at boot though
<Telroth|Sleep> i haven't messed with it much
<Dink> i dont want 2 x sessions going to play a game :p
<Telroth|Sleep> i think there's #xgl-compiz
<Telroth|Sleep> which may be of use to you
<Admiral_Chicago> Telroth|Sleep, #ubuntu-xgl
<Dink> hmm
<Dink> ill give it a shot
<Dink> just asked in #cedega but i guess everyoen is zzzz
<cvt> how can i configure konqueror to always display files and folders in the tree column view permanently?
<Dr_Willis> cvt,  thats somthing ive never seen either.
<Dink> you have to choice and save it as a profile i think
<Dr_Willis> That makes sence
<Dr_Willis> I had a profile set up once where i had a terminal at the bottom
<Dink> in konqueror ... settings save profile
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I remember seeing a lot more profiles in that menu befor
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a 'mc' sort of looking one.
<Dr_Willis> KDE is amazing how flexiable it is
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: those have been removed, for simplicity
<Dr_Willis> Bah!
<Jucato> at least in Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Humbug! :p
<Jucato> they could be restored
<Dr_Willis> yea - i rember restoring them once.
* Dink is loving his xgl/compiz :)
<Dink> if only cedega would work with it ... bastages
<Admiral_Chicago> Dink, i'm digging XGL too
<Kr[4] t05> Can Ark open .7z natively?
<Admiral_Chicago> but my panel is so cluttered
<Dink> my num locks dont work :P
<cvt> Dink,  thx
<Jucato> anyone had any problems with the kernel updates earlier?
<BluDog_Anchorite> havent booted to it yet
<Jucato> oh :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> you ?
<Dr_Willis> !7zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> Kr[4] t05,  i  imagine it requires the 7zip bianries to be installed
<Dr_Willis> since its just a front end
<Kr[4] t05> Dr_Willis: Yeah, it worked.
<Jucato> BluDog_Anchorite: no problem here. just want to check if it breaks X again
<BluDog_Anchorite> Jucato: ok.  just wonder if you knew of an issue
<Dink> no problem here but agian i use 2.6.17.13
<Kr[4] t05> Hrm
<Jucato> BluDog_Anchorite: heh. was wondering if there was an issue. after what happened the last time :)
<Kr[4] t05> Would updating the kernel from the edgy reps cause any forseeable problems?
<BluDog_Anchorite> on a stable install, probably
<Jucato> Kr[4] t05: if you're on Dapper?
<Kr[4] t05> Bah... ><
<Dink> why dont you just compile your own kernel
<Kr[4] t05> Dink: Everytime I do, X breaks. ><
<Dink> it really shouldnt
<Dink> great howto on the ubuntu forum
<Dink> what breaks x is updating your kernel via apt-get ;)
<Dink> j/k
<CadaverPimp> Hello everyone
<CadaverPimp> How can I convert VCD to DVD?
<Dr_Willis> heh.. done that with nero. :P and edads they looked nasty!
<CadaverPimp> hmmm
<CadaverPimp> linux has nero?
<Dr_Willis> I did it on my windows box. using the nero video tools
<Dr_Willis> there is a nero-linux out.. but it cant do much
<Dr_Willis> those were the first vcd's id ever messed with. :) and proberly the last
<Dr_Willis> but my dvd player does play the vcd disks i found out.
<CadaverPimp> mine plays them as well, I just thought maybe I'd like to have them as DVD
<CadaverPimp> If it's not broken, don't fix it... I suppose
<Dink> philips dvd players... plays it all 50$ =)
<Dr_Willis> I managed to put the 2 vcd movie onto one dvd.. and got the chapters backwards
<CadaverPimp> LOL
<Dr_Willis> The new dvd players can even play divx i hear.
<CadaverPimp> yup
<Dink> put about 3/4 vcd on a dvd and you good to go
<CadaverPimp> they play them all
<Dr_Willis> too bad i go tall these .ogg and .vmk and other  files
<Dr_Willis> i need to learn how to use ffmpeg and transcode someday
<CadaverPimp> I heard about someone trying to put 2 dvds on a dual layer so that you can have 1 main menu that would ask "Which DVD?" and then to the sub menu, which was the movie's main menu
<Dink> speaking of vcd going to watch illusionist :P later
<CadaverPimp> I used ffmpeg once or twice
<CadaverPimp> but that's about it
<Dr_Willis> i convert things to play on my psp
<CadaverPimp> I was following the instructions from LinuxJournal Magazine
<Dr_Willis> got a useabel  tool/front end for linux now for that task.. but its lacking in ways
<CadaverPimp> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3833 kB, installed size 9808 kB
<CadaverPimp> hmmm, no links
<unix_infidel> does anyone here have an ob3 dot files that are incur similar functionality to fluxbox?
<CadaverPimp> Maybe this could help
<CadaverPimp> http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialVideo.html
<CadaverPimp> I was just noticing my name and thought about something... I want to be a mortician (sp?)
<Kiongku> hmm kubuntu upgrading kernel version?
<CadaverPimp> I wonder if monster.com and careerbuilder.com could have something like that
<Jucato> Kiongku: yep
<Kiongku> Jucato: did u already upgrade?
<Jucato> Kiongku: yep
<Jucato> working fine here
<CadaverPimp> Jucato, I heard something about a .47 and .48. What's that all about?
<Kiongku> Jucato: k.. doing mine now
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: the security patches for the kernel
<CadaverPimp> Re: Kernel upgrade
<CadaverPimp> how can I tell if I have the newest one?
<Admiral_Chicago> when I boot my computer, it doesn't boot and i keep getting beeping from the Mobo
<Admiral_Chicago> what can the problem be?
<CadaverPimp> depends on the beeps and where it freezes up on you
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: from Adept
<CadaverPimp> no CLI, Jucato?
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: of course there is :)
<CadaverPimp> Please do tell
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CadaverPimp> UGH... how did I know that was coming
<Jucato> :P
<CadaverPimp> I am getting errors from Seveas's server
<CadaverPimp> on update
<Jucato> hm...
<CadaverPimp> and from ftp.free.fr  as well
<cpk2> Admiral_Chicago: look up your motherboard documentation
<Kiongku> Jucato: u know the actual kernel version :P?
<cpk2> and find out what the beeps mean
<Jucato> it's just a patch to the current 2.6.15-26 kernel. not a new kernel actually
<CadaverPimp> nevermind, seveas's server is ok
<CadaverPimp> 404 from Seveas ???
<Kiongku> Jucato: :(.. it installs separately right?
<Jucato> AFAIK, nope
<CadaverPimp> ftp.free.fr        gives me Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<Jucato> it's not a new kernel
<Kiongku> Jucato: hmm ._o .. bcoz i'm currently on my custom kernel.. not the default one.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> hm... that complicates things...
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: try ping'ing the ftp?
<CadaverPimp> nah
<CadaverPimp> I'm just going to hash them from my sources.list
<Kiongku> Jucato: doh.. synaptic tells me its upgrading the default one.. i guess it should be alright
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> ok
<Kiongku> Jucato: anyway whats up... any interesting things :P?
<Jucato> Kiongku: you would know if a kernel will be installed separately if it's marked as "install" rather than "upgrade" in Adept
<Jucato> um... security stuff... I don't know the details, though
<Kiongku> Jucato: i think so
<Kiongku> Jucato: btw did u add a firewall yet XD?
<CadaverPimp> Penguin Liberation Front (packages)  is what gives me issues
<Jucato> lol no :)
<Kiongku> Jucato: ._. hmm
<Jucato> probably next month in Edgy :P
<Kiongku> gimme ur ip address i wanna do something :p
<CadaverPimp> edgy released next month?
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: Oct 26 target date
<CadaverPimp> sweet
<CadaverPimp> my ip address is... 127.0.0.1  That always points to me!!! :p
* das-q smiles
<Kiongku> hahahqa
<Kiongku> 75.80.30.108
<Dr_Willis> "anyone got a Fast Quake Server" (asked years ago all the time) - we would reply. try /server 127.0.0.1
* Jucato wonders why das-q is smiling...
<Kiongku> ?
<Kiongku> CadaverPimp: is that ur ip :P?
<Dr_Willis> Then the guy would say AWSOME ping! but no one is on it!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk2, thanks
<das-q> Jucato: now you know it
<CadaverPimp> would seem that way
<CadaverPimp> usually isn't though
<Kiongku> hmm why?
<CadaverPimp> usually 83.x.x.x
<Kiongku> ah
<josef> hai guys give me a name of good firewall that i can install
<CadaverPimp> guarddog
<CadaverPimp> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<CadaverPimp> firestarter is another
<Admiral_Chicago> josef, Linux...
<Kiongku> Jucato: 210.213.192.207.. ._. ?
<Jucato> huh?
<CadaverPimp> your IP address Jucato
<josef> ok thanks everybody.... I just keep on learning kubuntu..hehehe
<Jucato> i dunno :P
<CadaverPimp> that's your IP
<Kiongku> Jucato: type ifconfig in shell :P
<CadaverPimp>  easy trick to just /whois <nick>
<Kiongku> XD
<Jucato> yeah
<Kiongku> CadaverPimp: try find mine :D
<Jucato> it just changes everytime I reconnect
<Kiongku> Jucato: same here
<cpk2> Admiral_Chicago: you figure out what your mobo is saying yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm in the middle of a million conversations
<Kiongku> Jucato: hmm ._o i need 17 route hops to get to ur pc
<Kiongku> *router
<Jucato> Kiongku: don't even try :P
<Kiongku> Jucato: ?_?
<Jucato> I have chat logs :)
<Kiongku> Jucato: lol :P?
<Jucato> documenting your "attempt"
<Kiongku> i just tried tracepath <Jucato's ip>
<Kiongku> XD
<Jucato> heh
<Kiongku> u know whats that command?
<Jucato> nope
<Kiongku> it just traces how many routers a packet transmitted from my pc has to take to reach urs
<Jucato> ah
<Kiongku> lalala.. i'm no hacker... i can't even program ._.
* Kiongku goes learnign python
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. freaky. OS-X x86 version running in vmware. :P
* Jucato speaks pythong
<Jucato> SSssssssSSSsss....SSSssssss
<Dr_Willis> Moo! moo! moO
<Kiongku> Waf waf!!?! WAF
<Jucato> heh Dr_Willis doesn't not have super cow powers :P
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(Dr_Willis/#kubuntu) Not sure if its GPL free..
(Kiongku/#kubuntu) Dr_Willis: oh its very clear... i just cant atatch windows stuff with free :p
(Jucato/#kubuntu) Kiongku: it's not from MS
(Dr_Willis/#kubuntu) :)
(Jucato/#kubuntu) "FreeDOS is a complete, free, 100% MS-DOS compatible operating system."
(Kiongku/#kubuntu) Jucato: ehrm right.. MS-Dos is windows..
(nikkiana/#kubuntu) random general question.... how long does it usually take before a new version of something is put in the repository?
(Dr_Willis/#kubuntu) nikkiana,  every 6 mo everything gets updated
<Kiongku> nikkiana: the time it needs to be broken by one of us?
<Jucato> yes. but "MS-DOS compatible" doesn't mean "from MS"
<Kiongku> :p hurray for all the hackers that is for the door
<CadaverPimp> Jucato, I agree with you... such as WINE
<Jucato> :)
<Kiongku> Why did Bill "GATES" opt for a stupid thing called "WINDOWS" .
<nikkiana> Dr_Willis, so i assume that would mean that the newest version of f-spot will not like show up in there for awhile?
<Jucato> Kiongku: well, it didn't start out to be stupid. Like it or not, Windows revolutionized computing on the PC
<Kiongku> nikkiana: right ont he spot..
<Dr_Willis> nikkiana,  Bingo
<nikkiana> drats.
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. I got a qemu harddrive.img file.. but i want to make vmware use it. :(
<Jucato> nikkiana: unless a dev decides to "backport" a new version. but it will not be officially supported in Dapper if that happens
<Kiongku> Jucato: doh..
<Kiongku> Jucato: did u need to restart to use new kernel?
<Jucato> Kiongku: yes. like any/all kernel upgrades :)
<Kiongku> Jucato: bah i wunt restart for a while :p
<Jucato> Kiongku: heh no one's forcing you to :P
<Kiongku> Darn.. i want to access my windows hard disk
<nikkiana> i guess i have a problem then.... :-(
<Kiongku> Jucato: heh any idea how to go in my windows hard drive without goign back to win?
<CadaverPimp> How can I make sure the my computer is set up to use 6-channel audio, rather than 2-channel or such?
<Jucato> Kiongku: mount the partition?
<Jucato> Kiongku: just remember NTFS = read only; FAT32 = read/write
<Kiongku> Jucato: .. so simple to say.. how i mount it -_-
<nikkiana> cause f-spot currently won't work.... and the new version depends on updated versions of other stuff that hasn't been updated in the repository either.
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
* nikkiana headdesks.
<Kiongku> nikkiana: want a hammer too?
<Jucato> Kiongku: ^^^
<nikkiana> is there a spot where you can see logs of when you downloaded stuff?
<nikkiana> or does anyone know off hand if mono was updated in the repository recently?
<Jucato> nikkiana: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jucato> or dpkg.0.log or dpkg.1.log... depends on how old or far back you want to look
<Jucato> er... dpkg.log.1 dpkg.log.2... sorry about that :)
* nikkiana hmms.
<Jucato> nikkiana: nope, no update for mono afaik
<jin> anyone here know how to start proftpd? i was shutting the server using ftpshut
<LeeJunFan> jin: /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<LeeJunFan> ?
<jin> but it doesnt work
<jin> i tried many times
<jin> i even search in google and none is working
<jin> T_T
<Dr_Willis> care to elaborate on what it is doing whatn you use that /etc/init.d line?
<Ma1> hey, how can i know the bus identifier of my video  card Like PCI:1:0:0 ??
<Kiongku> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<Kiongku> wth..
<jin> kinongku: try lspci
<Kiongku> jin: ?
<jin> ya
<Ma1> that's what i get : 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<jin> command from the terminal
<jin> lspci
<Kiongku> i did
<Kiongku> darn my file system is hpfs/ntfs
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> !hpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CadaverPimp> How can I make sure the my computer is set up to use 6-channel audio, rather than 2-channel or such?
<ep> How do I determine my current screen resolution and how do i change it? Seems like this should be in 'system settings' but I cant find it.
<Kiongku> CadaverPimp: Kmix?
<Kiongku> ep: system settings/display?
<ep> Kiongku: not there, i got 4 categories Hardware, System Administration , Internet, and Personal and none of them have a "display' sub-category.
<CadaverPimp> KiongKu, thank you. That worked. I had a feeling it was on 2-ch... audio was pretty shot
<Kiongku> ep: strange should have been udner hardware
<ep> seems its a  kubuntu bug, according to a forum post or two
<intelikey> how can a process be made imutable ?
<intelikey> howto make $PID immutable ?
<Kiongku> whast immutable o0
<unix_infidel> intelikey: as i understand it pid's are assigned during init.
<unix_infidel> i'm not sure you can make pid's immutable.
<intelikey> not the pid the process.
<Kiongku> hmm does linux has an equivalent to disk defragmenter?
<unix_infidel> Kiongku: you dont need one.
<unix_infidel> immutable processes?
<Kiongku> unix_infidel: when linux do scan disk on boot up.. i see % fragmented files i think
<unix_infidel> Kiongku: that's during startup, that's negligible fragmentation.
<Kiongku> ._.
<unix_infidel> we dont do win32 like filesystems here.
<unix_infidel> are systems are fast and require little maintainence.
<unix_infidel> our*
<intelikey> Kiongku ext2 will show the % non-contiguous
<intelikey> highest i have ever seen was 5%
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> is there a comamnd to check it directly on shell?
<Vanique> can someone remind me the name of wondows fonts ?
<Vanique> so i can get it
<intelikey> Kiongku normal is more like .3%
<Kiongku> wondows?
<Vanique> windows:)
<intelikey> Kiongku fsck
<Vanique> or corel , well the mos popoular, please
<Kiongku> intelikey: thx
<Kiongku> intelikey: ahh.. cannot perform on mounted drive... later i'll do it then
<intelikey> Kiongku man e2fsck
<intelikey> that's the app used by fsck     and you can check mounted but you have to be careful not to commit changes to disk
<intelikey> i.e. a read only check
<Kiongku> ah
<Kiongku> well nvm :p thx.. i'll do it next time
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> so anyone know of a way to make a process immutable ?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i'm thinking about putting a couple of windows images on a NFS share on a linux server, and i'm planning on using ntfsclone.
<unix_infidel> anyone with any experience doing a backup system like this, automating ntfs clone and MAYBE using gzip to compress along with it.
<ep> I fixed kcontrol's missing display module with this hack: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4373.msg17167#msg17167
<Jucato> ep: it's not a bug, btw.
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<unix_infidel> !ntfsclone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsclone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !recover Jucato
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Jucato> it's going to be the default, it seems. the Display module will only be accessible through KControl or System Settings
<Jucato> flaccid: nice :)
<ep> Jucato: ok i was only quoting a forum post, why was it missing?
<flaccid> not really... never comes up with anything
<Jucato> ep: it's not missing. it has been moved
<ep> to where?
<Jucato> ep: System Settings or KControl
<Jucato> ep: it will no longer be shown when you right-click > Configure Desktop
<flaccid> what is it?
<ep> Jucato:  thats the two places i couldn't find System settings and kcontrol.  It was missing.
<flaccid> oh i see
<Jucato> ah
<flaccid> gosh i'm so good at making pizza
<Jucato> grrr don't make me crave for one...
<flaccid> i need to put um my recipe one day
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> on the interweb
<Jucato> heh
<flaccid> now all thats left is to get beer
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> don't make me crave for that one too :P
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> how about some lard?
<Jucato> er....
<weedar> For some odd reason my viewport is bigger than my screen resolution (again), but to add injury to insult I can only choose between 1280x1024 and 640x480
<jpiccolo_> which way do i want to nice something to give it low pority
<jared777> Reality show where they ask a blonde to replace a CPU I would of killed the bitch  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY_CidIS8YM&eurl=
<unix_infidel> they had something similar in the states
<jared777> Did they?  I just saw that on Digg and died laughing
<unix_infidel> the american version had hotter women :)
<Jucato> Beauty and the Geek?
<unix_infidel> yea
<jared777> if you know where a clip is I would love to see it but i doubt they could beat her stupidty.. She couldn't grasp the concept of INSIDE the computer and thought the monitor was the PC
<Jucato> I think unix_infidel meant that there's a show like that in the US...
<Jucato> well, if she was used to a Mac...
<jared777> oh thought they had a similar segment
<jared777> shudder imac
<unix_infidel> macs are so sexy on the inside.
<jared777> but i have known alot of PC users that think the monitor is the PC
<Jucato> macs have their CPU and the monitor in one unit, right?
<jared777> imacs did i believe
<jared777> and that horrible one button mouse
<Jucato> lol
<chris___> yeah :) if the monitor isnt working anymore , you can throw away the whole box :P
<jared777> lol
<jared777> just watch the video
<jared777> Btw LOVE the distro first one I like well enough i relplaced windows with it
<rredd4> need help with kguitar.  When I open a gp4 file and play it, it says:  error opening midi device.  I have libtse2 installed.  any ideas please
<rredd4> libtse2 = libtse3
<rredd4> kguitar users, need help please.  When I open a gp4 file and play it, it says:  error opening midi device.  I have libtse3 installed.
<chrisoverly> how do you mount another hard drive
<chrisoverly> its NTFS
<Admiral_Chicago> chrisoverly, sudo mount /dev/drive /location
<chrisoverly> thanks so much
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Admiral_Chicago> chrisoverly, ignore ll that
<Admiral_Chicago> just edit your fstab
<chrisoverly> how do you do that
<Admiral_Chicago> chrisoverly, go to /mnt and create a folder called ntsf
<Admiral_Chicago> so it'll be /mnt/ntsf/
<Admiral_Chicago> then open up a terminal and type sudo fdisk -ls
<chrisoverly> we want to keep our partitions as they are
<chrisoverly> no fdisk for me thanx
<Admiral_Chicago> chrisoverly, this will list your partition
<Admiral_Chicago> not edit them
<Admiral_Chicago> or you can check out the man page and under options you will see fdisk -l will "List  the  partition  tables  for the specified devices and then exit"
<ArvineClone> hey, anybody here had luck getting XGL working?
<Admiral_Chicago> ArvineClone, i did
<Admiral_Chicago> ask in #ubuntu-xgl if you need trouble shooting
<ArvineClone> thanks
<jaime01> k
<Admiral_Chicago> chrisoverly, do you want to save the trouble of mounting the drive every time the computer boots?
<jaime01> por favor alguien que me ayude con ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rredd4> which version of kde is with kubuntu?
<Jucato> Kubuntu Dapper ships with KDE 3.5.2
<Jucato> Kubuntu Edgy will ship with KDE 3.5.4
<rredd4> ty
<emonkey> rredd4, there are packages of kde 3.5.4 for Dapper Drake avalaible
<emonkey> so you can update Dapper from 3.5.2 to 3.5.4
<MuJ> yes, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
* Jucato wouldn't personally recommend upgrading to 3.5.4....
<MuJ> hmm.. it wasn't question but.. oh well
* emonkey likes 3.5.4 several things worked better for me
<emonkey> especially CF-Cards
* Jucato thinks that 3.5.4 (on Dapper) would require some working to "fix" some things...
<rredd4> emonkey  synaptic?
<Jucato> ... or Adept, which is the default package manager GUI in Kubuntu
* emonkey is using apt-get usually... but it works with all of them
<rredd4> 3 5 2 is ok with me, just wanted to know which version dapper had.......... ty
<Admiral_Chicago> emonkey, yes
<Jucato> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> check kubuntu.org
<Admiral_Chicago> actually hold on
<Orin> hello! i want to get all .deb packages, wich i  installed but no saved in the cache/apt/arhives. is it real?
<Jucato> except that you have to do dist-upgrade for KDE 3.5.4 rather than plain upgrade
<rredd4> Jucato  from dapper?
<Jucato> rredd4: yes. but anyway, if you're not interested to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 you should be ok
<Admiral_Chicago> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<rredd4> yup
<Jucato> rredd4: upgrading to 3.5.3 can be done with normal upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> that link will help you update to 3.5.4
<rredd4> i am trying to get midi working with kguitar,
<rredd4> needed to know what version of kde i had
<Admiral_Chicago> actually i think the distro after edgy will use KDE 4 out the box
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: only if KDE 4 stable is released before April
<Admiral_Chicago> but there is a development package for KDE4 in edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> so you can install KDE4 alongside KDE3 and use either of them
<Jucato> rredd4: you can check which version of KDE you are using by going to the Help menu of any KDE app and selecting "About KDE"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yep. but basically it's really just for developers/programmers/curious people (like us?)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i predict two updates past Edgy will use KDE4 with amazing art/stability
<Admiral_Chicago> like Dapper is the best of Ubuntu so far
<Jucato> hopefully :)
<rredd4> Jucato  ahh i see, thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i'm tempted to use it but I just got compiz to work so i'm not going to mess around
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: use what? KDE 4 on Edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Jucato> heh actually there's nothing to use there
<Jucato> unless you really prefer to run Kate and Konsole in KDE 3.80.1 :)
<Jucato> but basically, nothing noticeable from a user's point of view
<Admiral_Chicago> icons and text...
<Jucato> not even
<Jucato> er.. text probably for the About <App> and About KDE
<Jucato> KDE 3.80.1 or KDE 4 development preview, a.k.a. Krash, is more of an "it's alive!" thing
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, no hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> you have to see this
* Jucato is holding on... :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, can't find the link
<Jucato> link about?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/57
<Admiral_Chicago> if you open up konq you will see buttons or text
<Admiral_Chicago> never both in one icon
<Admiral_Chicago> KDE4 will change that
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: even Riddel can't open up Konqi in KDE4
<Jucato> we've been trying, though
<Jucato> seems like Hawkwind's the only one who's been lucky enough to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, no konq in 3.5
<Jucato> Actually, you can have buttons under text even in KDE 3.5... in one button
<Admiral_Chicago> i was using a status vs future
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> you know more than me apparently
* Admiral_Chicago hides
<Jucato> but they did fix the size of the buttons
<Jucato> well, at least some did...
* Jucato will grab a few shots of KDE 4 if/when he boots back into Edgy...
<Jucato> but so far (aside from Umbrello), the only things that run in KDE 4 properly are Kate and Konsole
<aseigo> whether or not konqi opens when using kde4's code base depends on the day of the week
<Jucato> aseigo: heh :)
<aseigo> things are changing pretty rapidly from day to day and sometimes things that were working don't
<aseigo> and vice versise
<aseigo> kicker runs fine, kwin runs
<Jucato> aseigo: yes, but using the packages Riddel provided, konqi doesn't lunch
<Jucato> er... launch
<aseigo> numerous other apps are doing alright to various degrees... kjots works afaik
<aseigo> ah .. yeah... packages. =)
<aseigo> those are really designed more for app developers porting their apps than people trying to run apps ;)
<Jucato> aseigo: heh... I've been trying to tell people that...
<Jucato> problem is, once they saw the announcement... :)
<Jucato> well, let's just say that people are really excited about KDE 4 :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, you know about upstart
<Admiral_Chicago> i think thats what it is called
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the new init system?
<Jucato> aseigo: btw, kde-look already has a section reserved for plasmoids. talk about anticipation :P
<aseigo> indeed
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> it is looking real cool
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't wait for it
<Admiral_Chicago> is it going to be in Edgy?
<Jucato> well, it's in Edgy now
<Admiral_Chicago> really? i'm on Knot 3 and i haven't noticed anything
<Admiral_Chicago> probably because the boot screen is still not fixed
<Kiongku> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jucato> all I know about it is that 1) it will replace sysvinit, 2) there won't be much, if not any, noticeable difference now, and 3) it will be improving in the long run
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, the idea is pretty interesting
<Jucato> but the "noticeable improvements" won't probably come before Edgy's released
<Kiongku> edgy testing platform ..
<Admiral_Chicago> especially teardown, that should speed up process
<Jucato> haven't read the docs about upstart yet. (and I'm not that familiar with the whole init system in the first place :P)
<Jucato> for the sake of those listening and are interested about upstart: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Admiral_Chicago> if something isn't writing or reading HDD, then it should be shut down rather than wait for one process, then another and another
<Kiongku> did u ppl upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, i did a long time ago
<Jucato> Kiongku: I did both. upgrade first, then fresh install
<Kiongku> hmm why both :P?
<Jucato> my first ever dist-upgrade experience wasn't the nicest thing in the world
<Kiongku> ._.?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, mine went fairly smooth
<Jucato> it was hell. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> had to report a bug though
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: probably because I had some other stuff installed
<Jucato> either compiled or .deb
<Kiongku> bleh.. >> got to back up everything before ever upgrading -_-
<Jucato> Kiongku: always, always back up
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, backports?
<Kiongku> Jucato: dah... lazy XD
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope. compiled stuff or .deb pacakges
<Jucato> s/pacakges/packages
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i have a few of those
<Admiral_Chicago> but i compiled them on edgy so...
<Jucato> anyway, it took me more than half a day to upgrade
<Kiongku> whats the big diff btw edgy and dapper anyway..
<Jucato> but after that, I decided I wanted to experience the "fresh Dapper feeling" so I reinstalled from scratch
<Jucato> Kiongku: new kernel, new KDE, new apps
<Kiongku> Jucato: new apps?
<Jucato> new themes, upstart, new look, new System Settings
<Jucato> well, new versions of apps actually
<Kiongku> Jucato: loool
<Jucato> but they MIGHT be shipping digikam by default this time. and kipi-plugins for gwenview, too. (at last!)
<Kiongku> hmm.. the bug in kde system settings is still here.. i wodner when will they ever fix it
<Jucato> which one?
<Admiral_Chicago> !info digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<Kiongku> system settings > regional > keyboard shortcuts > command shortcuts
<Jucato> ah that one
<Jucato> well, they MIGHT look into it after Edgy's released
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Kiongku> pfft
<Admiral_Chicago> all my settings are to use dvorak as a keyboard input
<Admiral_Chicago> but KDM still uses qwerty
<Kiongku> is digikam good?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to change that
<Jucato> Kiongku: in the mean time, if you absolutely need that command, you can use kcontrol instead
<Admiral_Chicago> or if it's a bug
<Kiongku> Jucato: did it a long time ago :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: some people think so. at least it's good enough to be considered to be installed by default
<Kiongku> Jucato: and u are among the "some people" :P?
<Jucato> think of it as GwenView on dope :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: well, not really, but I've been hearing/reading good things about it
<Admiral_Chicago> i just installed it
<Kiongku> Gwenview.. is it in ubuntu?
<Jucato> Kiongku: it's the photoviewer in Kubuntu
<Jucato> don't let the "G" fool yah
<Admiral_Chicago> its cool
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: specially with it's photo/album management features
<Jucato> I think it also works well with digital cameras (hence the name)
<Kiongku> Jucato: hmm.. cant find gwenview..
<Admiral_Chicago> i like the date part of the organizer
<Jucato> Kiongku: K Menu > Graphics
<Jucato> Gwenview (Image Viewer)
<Jucato> unless of course you removed it :P
<Kiongku> doh really its not here..
<Kiongku> O__O?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Alt+F2 and then "gwenview"
<Kiongku> yah its not installed.. just checked..
<grizzly> how can restart konsole without password?
<Admiral_Chicago> i did?
<Jucato> tsk tsk tsk
<Admiral_Chicago> grizzly, close it and reapen it?
<Kiongku> hmmm
<grizzly> oops I mant restart comp
<Kiongku> grizzly.. restart XD
<Jucato> grizzly: hm.. from the K Menu...
<grizzly> restart from konsole
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> you can't
<Jucato> no you can't without root privileges...
<Admiral_Chicago> you need to do "sudo reboot"
<Jucato> which is actually what puzzles me...
<Admiral_Chicago> and i think you need to speciffy
<Admiral_Chicago> "sudo reboot now" or something
<grizzly> Jucato: but kmenu doesn't require a pass
<Jucato> "sudo shutdown -r now" does the same thing
<Kiongku> if u could restart without password.. i think i can make a great linux virus
<Jucato> grizzly: yeah. it'a KDE/GNOME/Xfce magic thingy
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> up to date, no one has been able to satisfactorily answer that question of mine, too
<grizzly> anybody?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea thats definitely a This Isn't Unsecure Computing
<hackerball> help me
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, what question
<Admiral_Chicago> hackerball, what do you need
<hackerball> resolution of screen
<Admiral_Chicago> what about it?
<Jucato> grizzly: I think it has something to do about some of the process being started by root and those apps are the ones that control shutting down/restarting
<grizzly> Jucato: hmm thanks , that makes a lot of sense
<hackerball> my monitor is samsung syncmaster 510n
<hackerball> y no funca la resolution of screen
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> use konsole
<hackerball> I want resolution 1024 x768
<hackerball> yes
<hackerball> no
<Jucato> is it a yes, or a no... :)
<hackerball> not prove
<hackerball> i speak spanish
<Admiral_Chicago> type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hackerball> little english
<Admiral_Chicago> and just hit enter
<Admiral_Chicago> all of 7 people in that channel
<hackerball> I do not solve my problem
<hackerball> my monitor is samsung syncmaster 510n
<Admiral_Chicago> hackerball, can your monitor go up to 1024 x 768
<hackerball> no
<hackerball> minimun
<hackerball> 640x480
<hackerball> I want 1024 x768
<arunkale> um hey people.. i'm having a little trouble with colours..
<Kiongku> arunkale: seeing the world in white?
<arunkale> Kionku: ha.. no.. on web pages, i see light grey as light pink
<Admiral_Chicago> max res is 1024 x 768 for your monitor
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> how do you change resolution...haha
<arunkale> Kiongku: this is not for images, i can see image colours properly, but if a certain column or something has a light grey background, i see it as light pink
<arunkale> any ideas?
<Kiongku> arunkale: with konqueror?
<Admiral_Chicago> hackerball, go to K menu
<Admiral_Chicago> system setting >> Display
<hackerball> yes
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: talking abot res.. whats urs?
<arunkale> Kiongku: with firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh i have no idea
* Jucato is stuck in 1024x768 until he gets a new monitor...
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its the one about 1024
<Admiral_Chicago> 1280 or something like that
<hackerball> I have to edit the xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> hackerball, no you don't
<Kiongku> darn mine is 1280 X 1024 but only 60 hz refresh rate.. that hurt the eyes
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  edits xorg.conf for you
<Kiongku> arunkale: strange.. how do u know thats its supposed to be light grey?
<hackerball> yes ,But the problem continues
<arunkale> Kiongku: I made the page
<Admiral_Chicago> hackerball, did you restart X/
<hackerball> yes ,But the problem continues
<hackerball> I cannot delizar the control of resolution
<grizzly> hey which are the services/processes responsible for automount ?
<grizzly> I think I switched mine off .. accidentally
<Jucato> hm.. hal I think
<grizzly> there's dbus
<Kiongku> arunkale: ah ok
<grizzly> there isn't an exact process by the name of hal..
<grizzly> is mountdevs?
<Jucato> yes there isn't an exact process...
<grizzly> Jucato: then which starts hal?
<Jucato> some script maybe? I'm not really sure. sorry
<grizzly> hald?
<Jucato> grizzly: probably. it's the hal daemon I think
<grizzly> k, anything else ersponsible for automount?
<hackerball> hello
<rufet> hello
<hackerball> my problem
<Admiral_Chicago> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> i should be asleep by now
<Admiral_Chicago> its honestly 3.30 am for me
<Admiral_Chicago> what is that in metric time
<MenZa> ..metric time?
<emonkey> lol
<MenZa> 24-hour clock?
<MenZa> ... 3:30
<MenZa> :P
<Jucato> military time?
<emonkey> here's 10:30 am
<Admiral_Chicago> i find it odd that there is now adept manager and adept installed
<Jucato> emonkey: +2 UTC?
<Admiral_Chicago> MenZa, yes it exists
<emonkey> Jucato, +1 I think
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: Adept Manager is the "formal name" of adept
<Admiral_Chicago> 10 months, 10 weeks, 10 days, 10 hours, 10 minutes, 100 seconds
<Kiongku> 12 37 pm
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, yes but i went to run "adept" in the kmenu
<Admiral_Chicago> but it couldn't find the command
<Jucato> well, the command is still "adept" :)
<emonkey> adept updater is adept_updater afaik
<Jucato> Add/Remove is adept_installer and Adept Notifier is adept_notifier
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i mean in the "run command" section of Adept
<Admiral_Chicago> want a screen shot?
<Jucato> nah :)
<Admiral_Chicago> cuz i got one
<Kiongku> digikam is a good photo organizer?
<Jucato> so I've heard
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, some people thing so
<Admiral_Chicago> s/thing/think
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: how about u...
<Admiral_Chicago> i like it
<Admiral_Chicago> especially the date sorting
<Kiongku> ah
<Jucato> Kiongku: you can organize photos and make albums.
<Jucato> without moving them from where they are in the directories/folder, I think
<Kiongku> gonna test
<Kiongku> all those ppl "zz" in this channel.. frankly i rarely saw any other ppl talk
<Jucato> the other people are either devs, ops, or something :)
<Kiongku> hahah
<Kiongku> Jucato: know any good place to find themse for KDE?
<Kiongku> *themes
<Admiral_Chicago> kde-look.org
<Jucato> kde-look.org
<Kiongku> :p
<Kiongku> k
<Admiral_Chicago> i won that one Jucato
<Jucato> except that he was asking *me* :P
<Admiral_Chicago> ah that he was
<Jucato> lol
<Kiongku> XD... lol nvm
<Jucato> it's ok...
<Admiral_Chicago> its cold
<Kiongku> is it a fight for support givers :P
<Jucato> I wish you answered a bit faster, would have saved me the typing :P
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm working on getting my typing fasetr
<Admiral_Chicago> faster
<jt_> this noob needs some help
<Admiral_Chicago> because i'm on dvorak and all
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, suP?
<Kiongku> hahaha but beware of typos..
<jt_> hey
<jt_> uhmm kk firstly i luv kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, that is a good point
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, as do I, what can we try to help with
<jt_> my source list...
<Kiongku> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, what about it?
<jt_> its not connecting..it hangs on waiting for headers
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to make a new one, add multiverse, change a repo?
<Admiral_Chicago> how long?
<jt_> forever it ends up goiung back to the main screen
<Kiongku> whats that karamba class?
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, try using the terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, superkaramba?
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: heh?.. no i see something called karamba as type..
<Kiongku> there's splash screen,wallpaper, etc.. and also karamba o0
<Admiral_Chicago> open up a konsole and type "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade"
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, oh nevermind I have no ida
<Admiral_Chicago> s/ida/idea
<jt_> thank you ill give it a go
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: beware of typos :D
<Admiral_Chicago> that *may* fix it
<Admiral_Chicago> i heard typos are the number one cause of diabetes in the US
<arunkale> hahaha
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: and whats the scientific reasoning in it :P?
<Fangor> hello, if I shall install nvidia drivers in ubuntu, how shall I do? :)
<Kiongku> Fangor: isn't it in by default??
<Fangor> not a clue, I'm a total beginner :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> Fangor, follow that
<Fangor> thanks mate
<Admiral_Chicago> no problem
<jt_> does anyone know where i can find the kubuntu default source list?
<Fangor> and btw how do I exit x or boot without it?
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, i don't know
<Admiral_Chicago> but you could use source-o-matic
<jt_> no worries mate
<Admiral_Chicago> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jt_> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> just make sure to check community packages and source
<Admiral_Chicago> and use the country letters as well
<Admiral_Chicago> that's kinda important
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know what language amarok was written in
<jt_> what is the latest kubuntu..breezy or hoary?
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, dapper
<jt_> hmm dat is the 6.06 one rite?
<cvt> jt_,  the latest i have is breezy 5.10
<Admiral_Chicago> jt_, correct
<Admiral_Chicago> cvt, you should probably update
<Kiongku> if u want the latest least theres edgy.. but its testing platform XD
<cvt> Admiral_Chicago,  does that entail losing compatibility with current apps?
<Admiral_Chicago> its really easy
<Admiral_Chicago> cvt, no
<Admiral_Chicago> what would you be incompatilbe with? all the applications are updated as well
<kyrvin> ping jono :)
<Kiongku> hmmm
<Kiongku> may be the custom compiled ones
<jono> kyrvin, pong!
<jono> kyrvin, ready? :)
<kyrvin> jono: yes
<cvt> Admiral_Chicago,  extensions in firefox like paste and go, super dragandgo, and tabbrowser preferences, for starters
<Admiral_Chicago> cvt
<Admiral_Chicago> no you wont
<Kiongku> jono kyrvin ping pong O_o?
<Admiral_Chicago> if you are really paranoid, just back up your profile
<Admiral_Chicago> its in ~/.mozilla
<Kiongku> cvt: admiral is right
<cvt> Kiongku,  about which part?
<jono> Kiongku, heh
<Kiongku> cvt: mozilla is independent
<Admiral_Chicago> when i updated from breezy to dapper, i didn't lose any information
<jenkins> hello
<jt_> hi
<Kiongku> yo
<Admiral_Chicago> cvt, just go to K menu, run command "kdesu kate /etc/sources.list"
<Admiral_Chicago> and use the tool in kate to find and replace everything that says breezy to dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> and do a sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eeos> hi all
<jt_> sup
<Admiral_Chicago> helly
<Admiral_Chicago> too many greetings
<josef> guys i got some trouble playing DVD its says "audio output is unaivalable Device is busy()"
<Admiral_Chicago> ah Kiongku jumy on it
<Admiral_Chicago> josef, are you using anything else
<Admiral_Chicago> e,g. are you running amarok, mplayer, etc
<josef> no  only Konversation to chat
<josef> and gaim thats all
<Admiral_Chicago> what player are you using?
<Admiral_Chicago> to open up the dvd
<josef> kaffeine player
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: hmm "jumy on it"?
<Admiral_Chicago> jump on it, quit
<josef> Maybe is there something on the background working that i havent notice yet
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm very tired but not sleepy
<Kiongku> lol..
<Admiral_Chicago> josef, try runnig pstree in a knosol
<Admiral_Chicago> konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> dammit
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, you're my new spell checker
<josef> pstree ??? how is the syntax i am new in kubuntu
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: hahaha.. :P
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: *runnig*
<Admiral_Chicago> josef, open up konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> and type "pstree"
<josef> ok is already open
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll show you all the running processes
<Admiral_Chicago> you can go up with shift and page up
<josef> ok and then
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you see running, anything using arts?
<josef> wait i have to look to arts right
<Admiral_Chicago> huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm going to try to go to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> third time is the charm
<Admiral_Chicago> be back in like 10
<josef> i see artsd
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: stop counting the sheeps.. talk to the shepherd directly
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, Jesus?
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: well it depends which sheep ur trying to count :P
<josef> I see artsd
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, my life is complicated
<Kiongku> artsd.. hmm arts daemon
<Admiral_Chicago> josef, is there anything branching off it
<Admiral_Chicago> today i had to pick between IRC or walking to a girl's room
<Admiral_Chicago> to "spend the night"
<Admiral_Chicago> guess where I am?
<josef> admiral under artsd is allot of program i think??
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: Confusius says Man living complicated life is Man having hard times
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: in a girl's room talking on irc?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, in my room on IRC
<Admiral_Chicago> her computer doesn't have XGL
<Admiral_Chicago> fuck her
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> !language
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: University dorm?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<Kiongku> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiongku, College dorm
<Kiongku> Admiral_Chicago: whats the diff...
<Admiral_Chicago> universities have graduate programs
<Admiral_Chicago> thas the only difference
<Kiongku> lol.. how old are u
<aseigo> Admiral_Chicago: either she's ugly, annoying or you need to check your priorities ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> the last one
<Admiral_Chicago> my priority now is bed
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Kiongku> Annoying :P... omg
<Admiral_Chicago> no i can be rested tomorrow night to stay up drinking
<Kiongku> so what is the age group for college?
<Admiral_Chicago> no actually there is a story about me not wanting to leave my room
<Admiral_Chicago> here, its like 18-22
<Admiral_Chicago> typically
<Admiral_Chicago> bed nov
<Admiral_Chicago> now
<Admiral_Chicago> see
* Admiral_Chicago afk
<Kiongku> bbyyyyeeeeeee go go go
<Kiongku> Get in position!
<g-henna> hi everyone
<g-henna> i have a problem printing landscape pdfs from kpdf
<g-henna> while printing from ooo works fine, if i export to pdf, then it is actually printed on portrait format and with a part truncated
<g-henna> see this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/47649
<g-henna> and in addition, in the kdeprint window, the part to select paper orientation is greyed out, so i cannot change it. in print preview, i actually already see that it will go wrong
<g-henna> how can i work around this?
<tobias_> hello! I just wanted to ask how likely it is that something breaks when upgrading from Dapper to Edgy at the end of october (when edgy's out). On the mailinglist, people sometimes had problems when upgrading from Breezy to Dapper. Is this just as likely to happen in the Dapper -> Edgy situation?
<Tm_T> tobias_: I'll try to find out about it today ;-P
<tobias_> Tm_T: But Edgy's still in development ... it's quite likely that something breaks now, isn't it?
<Tm_T> tobias_: well, yes
<Tm_T> but if we can spot the problem now, it can be fixed before release
<Tm_T> so said, you have slight hint how it will be, nothing more
<Tm_T> s/have/will have/
<tobias_> Tm_T: True!
<Tm_T> but hey, what I wouldn't do for the name of science ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, pharmacy now and upgrade later ->
<tobias_> Generally speaking, is it necessary to recompile certain programs that I've got running on my system now? Like e.g. 'Kubication' - a nice, lean Network-environment switcher... will it still work in the next distro - theoretically?
<fdoving> tobias_: it will probably work in the next version, without recompiling, yes.
<tobias_> fdoving: That's good to hear .. I thought that maybe manually compiled programs only worked with the kernel/packages they were originally compiled on & that I had to recompile them after a dist-upgrade...
<MenZa> !eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> ;O
<MenZa> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> tobias_: that's true on major version changes, where backwards compability breaks.
<fdoving> have to go.. lunch.
<tobias_> fdoving: Thanks for the info! Bye!
<Electrolyte> You guys had best watch when updating your fglrx driver.
<Electrolyte> I just had to re-configure it via console again, since it wouldn't boot the kernel.
<MenZa> hmmm... how can I have Kubuntu detect an ethernet connection if I plug it in AFTER booting?
<MenZa> in Network Settings I see eth0, but I have no IP address.
<tn3270> sudo ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient
<MenZa> tn3270: ...permission denied :o
<MenZa> (creating dhclient.leases and dhclient.pid
<MenZa> I thought sudo allowed me to do everything :O
<tn3270> oops
<tn3270> sudo ifconfig eth0
<MenZa> ?
<MenZa> ah
<tn3270> seeif it is up first
<MenZa> aah
<tn3270> then sudo dhclient
<MenZa> sudo dhcilent
<MenZa> yes
<MenZa> yup
<MenZa> got it
<MenZa> Thanks :D
<tn3270> np
* MenZa makes alias
<MenZa> Where do I set aliases again :D?
<HetaUma> hi
<HetaUma> is there any "easy" way yet to install kubuntu on systems with p965 chipsets with jmicron controller?
<emonkey> MenZa, ~/.bashrc
<MenZa> emonkey: cheers.
<d11> anyone here using a multimonitor system
<d11> with a laptop maybe
<d11> ?
<d11> does anyone know how to set up the system so i can toggle between using the
<octan> !xgl
<d11> external screen as extension
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<d11> it works alright already
<d11> but i want to toggle
<vixenk> hello room :)
<d11> i need some help
<d11> i cant use skype and amarok at the same time
<d11> why?
<d11> they start complaining about the sound card
<d11> plz
<vixenk> well my first guess would be that theyre both trying to use oss instead of alsa at the same time
<vixenk> but im new to kubuntu as of like 5 minutes ago and have never used skype :S
<d11> ;)
<d11> skype somehow doesnt allow for any configuration
<d11> ill search the iner some more
<d11> inet
<vixenk> go into amaroks xine engine settings
<vixenk> make sure its set for alsa
<vixenk> as for skype i dont know which driver it uses by default
<vixenk> sorry i cant help more than that :(
<d11> ive got a noob question: skype for example i just installed by unpacking an archive, but how do i get it to show up in the menus und in the Alt F2 run dialog
<vixenk> what kind of archive was it?
<d11> tar.bz2
<vixenk> ah
<d11> i can start it through the shell
<d11> but i want it in the menu
<vixenk> go to system settings > panel > menu tab
<vixenk> there will be a button that will allow you to edit the kmenu
<vixenk> from there you can add it on
<Jucato> actually, he can just right-click on the K Menu button and choose Edit Menu...
<vixenk> that doesnt work in kubuntu for me
<vixenk> i was actually wondering about that
<Jucato> vixenk: really? that's not normal...
<vixenk> well since i upgraded to 3.5.4 it does :S
<vixenk> but yah, when i first installed it, it didnt work
<Jucato> d11: if ever you installed an app (that's supposed to have a menu entry in K Menu) and it doesn't show up, you can type this command in Konsole "kbuildsycoca --incremental" and ignore the error messages
<d11> ok, worked
<d11> thx
<Jucato> er... I meant right-click on K Menu and choose "Menu Editor"
<Jucato> vixenk: can you also right-click on any menu item and choose "Edit this item"?
<vixenk> yup
<vixenk> but before the upgrade i couldnt, lol
<vixenk> i noticed kde has been tweaked a lot in this distro so i just figured that was a kubuntu thing
<d11> jucato: any ideas on why skype wont work when i am listening to musik with amarok?
<Jucato> d11: unfortunately, no. (that's why I was pretty silent until now...)
<d11> ;)
<d11> k
<d11> then another thing : i cant seem to be able to get firefox to be my default browser
<d11> i made it check for default but it just does nothing
<d11> can i force that somewhere
<vixenk> system settings > kde components > default applications
<vgrossi> hi all, i'm working in an italian school and i would to put up 10 kubuntu machines (that have the same hardware)... how i can "replicate" one installation to the other 9? (i was looking to partimage" but i wander if there is another solution... thnx a lot
<vixenk> click on web browser and then select in the following browser:
<vgrossi> *wonder
<Jucato> d11: you have tried doing it from the GUI like vixenk said?
<vixenk> type firefox
<d11> thx, works fine
<d11> first time i use kubuntu, just installed it on my laptop
<MenZa> my laptop likes kubuntu aswell ^_^
<vixenk> yah i dont know why they put that in the firefox linux version... it never works, at least it never has for me, lol
<Jucato> it actually never works for anyone on Linux :)
<vixenk> i must say im impressed by kubuntu though, after going through my usual tweaks its pretty snappy
<d11> i've got another one: I have another debian machine in the network which is running mail server and webserver. but wenn i type http://klserver in the addressbar it wont find it. i always have to use the ip
<d11> powersaving doesnt work as well yet though
<d11> only have 4 hours instead of 6
<d11> anyone have an idea why the dns isnt resolved?
<d11> it works with smb://klserver
<d11> and the internet works fine
* Jucato has no idea... :(
<d11> thx anyway, ill google then for another few hours :(
<d11> just found out that skype uses oss
<d11> vixenk: if skype uses oss, in the internet it says it asla has to emulate it... do you know how?
<vixenk> k... i would suggest starting it either via the run dialogue or console with "aoss " without the quotes preceding it
<vixenk> if that works you can add it to the skype entry in kmenu
<vixenk> thats it ^ :)
<d11> aoss command not found
<vixenk> did you do that in console or via the run dialogue?
<d11> oh, sry
<vixenk> im not 100% sure it will work in console is why i asked
<vixenk> i know it works with the run dialogue
<dhq> is there a calculator in konsole
<Jucato> dhq: you can use Katapult (Alt+Space)
<Jucato> but in Konsole, I'm not sure
<dhq> well wantted to know in konsole :)
<d11> aoss /home/d11/Programs/skype-1.2.0.18/skype ----- cant run command
<vixenk> hmm
<vixenk> let me check real quick to see if its just skype specific
<d11> thx
<vixenk> yup it is :(
<Pensacola> after installing the new linux image I can't login to kubuntu anymore :s
<d11> vixenk: what about a package i found: alsa-oss its an alsa wrapper for oss whatever that means
<vixenk> oops forgot about that
* vixenk looks embarrassed
<d11> what, do i need that?
<vixenk> yes, lol
<d11> k
<vixenk> sorry about that... im so used to installing it i forgot that it doesnt come by default, lol
<d11> np
<d11> ok its starting
<d11> works!!!!
<d11> great
<d11> well at least it places the call
<d11> dont know about it actually working
<vixenk> :) well at least were making some progress, lol
<d11> still got a lot ahead of me
<d11> thx for know
<d11> my laptops coming along
<Pensacola> after installing the new linux image I can't login to kubuntu anymore it only seems to restart X
<weedar> Isn't it possible to resize a fat32 partition with qtparted or gparted?
<octan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<vixenk> dll: np :) weedar: yes but you want to make sure to defrag it first
<Hobbsee> weedar: should be
<Hobbsee> Pensacola: hit ctrl+alt+f1, login, type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and try again
<Pensacola> ok will try
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sounds like "please dial the number and try again" :P
<intelikey> or dist-upgrade
<weedar> well Hobbsee and vixenk, qtparted just shows an exclamation mark (!) without an error-message, and gparted doesn't let me do anything at all to the partition :/
<Hobbsee> Pensacola: or chose an older kernel from grub, and update your system
<vixenk> is the partition mounted?
<Hobbsee> weedar: hmmm okay.  weird
<weedar> yes vixenk
<vixenk> qtparted wont work with mounted partitions, thats probably why its showing the exclamation mark
* weedar gets hit by a huge chunk of The Obvious
<Hobbsee> cant you not resize a mounted partition?....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<vixenk> lol
<weedar> thanks vixenk :)
<vixenk> np :)
<intelikey> i wonder if i can resize my fs ?
<weedar> is there a tool to defrag a fat32 partition in linux then?
<vixenk> that i do not know, but you can try searching for it in the repos
<intelikey> any way to resize an ext3fs == ext2 + journal  without loosing data ?
<intelikey> (not a partition ^ )
* vixenk doesnt know
<pchp> hello ya til un francais?
<vixenk> i know you can with a partition and the same goes for it as does fat32
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<weedar> should be possible to chop off the end of the partition intelikey, gparted at least claims resizing is possible on ext2/3
<|lostbyte|> I have an interface up.
<pchp> merci
<intelikey> hmmm yeah but i don't have a partition....
<octan> how do i for a pkg to be installed?
<octan> *force
<intelikey> dpkg -i --force-all
<intelikey> octan i doubt that you want to though
<Tm_T> hmm, I recommend to NOT force all
<Tm_T> just that particular issue
<octan> i need to force
<Tm_T> but I doubt you have to force _all_
<octan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<Tm_T> just overwrite or something like that I think
<octan> i just fond that :)
<Pensacola> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade didn't fix anything, it didn't install any new packages :s
<intelikey> did it error out ?
<intelikey> if the update failed the upgrade didn't start.
<Pensacola> no
<Pensacola> it said 0 upgradable packages
<intelikey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> ?
<Pensacola> I'm in windows now, reboot :)
<intelikey> Pensacola what have you got broken anyway ?
<intelikey> oooops
<MenZa> !dk > ke
<intelikey> Hobbsee before i point pensacola in the wrong dirrection.... what is he/she working on ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: X broke due to the kernel upgrade
<intelikey> ah ati or nvidia ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: work around is to use the old kernel
<intelikey> sure.
<Hobbsee> i dont know - i havent booted dapper since july 22
<intelikey> fix is to rebuild the driver for the vidio card for the new kernel.    should be a wiki on that...
<timmynub> Hi, anyone got time to give me a hand with something please?
* intelikey claps with something
<intelikey> :)
<timmynub> I've got problems with an IDE DVD -RW. I have two of them - the second one (slave) will auto-mount and play DVD's, but the first (master) won't..?
<intelikey> any way to exploit an open console ?
<vixenk> i dont really know much about that issue but would a dpkg --force-downgrade work maybe?
<intelikey> try it
<timmynub> is that aimed at me?
<intelikey> vixenk
<vixenk> oh, lol, no it was aimed toward intelikey
<timmynub> aaah, my bad
<timmynub> new to all of this :-|
<vixenk> nah i shouldve pinned his/her name to it before i said it :)
* intelikey still says --force-all
<timmynub> right. Well, I've only been using this just over a day, never used IRC before either :-s
<intelikey> welcome to the land that doesn't exist timmynub
<vixenk> lol
<weedar> I thought RL was the land that didn't exist
<intelikey> weedar may be....
<timmynub> heh, cheers intelikey.
<intelikey> cyber space is kinda non-existant, altered reality, wonder land of nameless un-important people that are all kings in their on mind.
<vixenk> timmynub: when you say it wont automount do you mean you dont get the window asking you what you want to do with the cd when you pop it in?
<timmynub> yea, exactly
<intelikey> you get used to it.
<timmynub> vixenk: thing is, it'll mount CD's fine, but not DVD's
<weedar> well, if cogito ergo sum means "I think therefore I am", doesn't that mean that thoughts are the only "real" things. cyber-space is just a collection of thoughts and ideas so... ;)
<intelikey> so you never questioned the validity of "cogito ergo sum" ?
<weedar> well, er, no?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok lets get back on topic just the same
<psb154> weedar from our perspective, you are simply lines of text.
<vixenk> timmynubs: if you go to system settings > storage media you *should* be able to change it back
<intelikey> psb154 the bot has been just as real to some... :)
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<timmynub> vixenk: what exactly should I be looking for there?
<vixenk> unmounted dvd
<vixenk> itll be in the dropdown menu at the top
<timmynub> yea, got that
<timmynub> but I'm not entirely sure what I should be changing?
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> I got a little problem
<vixenk> put a checkmark next to enable medium application autostart after mount if its not there already
<XVampireX> "plug and play" doesn't work, so for example if I plug something, say, a printer, into the usb, it will only start working when I restart X
<timmynub> vixenk: I'm pretty sure my fstab entry for the drive is wrong. Whats weird is that the second DVD drive (the one that WILL work) is'nt shown in fstab at all..
<vixenk> and make sure that nothing is highlighted in the notifications tab in the white box before clicking apply
<vixenk> what is your fstab entry for it?
<vixenk> the one you said was wrong, i mean
<intelikey> timmynub remove the entry for the one that dont work.
<timmynub> vixenk: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<vixenk> yah do what he says, lol
<timmynub> lol, ok
<timmynub> I'll give it a whirl
<vixenk> just make sure to backup first ;)
<timmynub> heh
<timmynub> too late >.<
<intelikey> what ever kind of automounter *buntu is using it doesn't rely on fstab  and things mounted through fstab most likely wont automount.
<vixenk> lol, well at least you posted it in here so it can be added back :)
<timmynub> true
<timmynub> so what does it use to auto-mount? I was told to edit fstab to get my windows drive to mount..
<vixenk> im guessing hal...
<vixenk> could be wrong, though
<intelikey> timmynub yes to mount permanant devices.  but removables are using prolly "hald" and something in the xinit
<timmynub> right, removing that line has'nt done anything..
<intelikey> i don't automount anything and i don't X (hardly at all)  so i havent checked.
<vixenk> does the icon for the drive appear at all on your desktop?
<timmynub> I'm a wimp, I was using windows until yesterday morning, when it blew - instant swap lol
<timmynub> nope, no icon
<intelikey> timmynub it wont until you   sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a      and restart X
<timmynub> aaah ok,
<timmynub> I'll give that a shot then
<timmynub> back shortly, I hope
<vixenk> k im off... when i start forgetting about rebooting after editing fstab i know its time to sleep :P
<intelikey> reboot ?
* intelikey takes note that the *buntu crowd has change the expression that designates starting the x server.   rather than say start X  they say   "boot"   :)
* intelikey suspects,  too long in the 'window'
<voicu> Is there a program for linux to write a bootable disk(i.e. a floppy)?
<voicu> Like rawwrite for windows..
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> rawwrite for M$ is the dos/windows port of  dd
<intelikey> man dd
<voicu> ok, thnx
<intelikey> so to simply answer your question,  yes.
<arejaytee> no.
<arejaytee> lol
<intelikey> RJT ?
<timmynub> That was a no-go, it's still not working
<arejaytee> wtf? intelikey who are u?
<intelikey> timmynub i checked to see what in the world you were working on,  seems that a kernel upgrade made your xorg fail ?
<arejaytee> was that a guess?
<intelikey> RJT i'm nobody important.
<timmynub> intelikey: I'm not sure I follow?
<Telroth|Sleep> arejaytee, which is known because he has "intel" in his name
<arejaytee> i usually go by RJT and this is my secondary nick, but i didnt think ive ever used that in here hahaha
<intelikey> timmynub i came in the channel about the time Hobbsee gave you the command to use to upgrade the system... i didn't know why.  so i asked while you were away,  you are having issues with the xserver  correct ?
<arejaytee> was just freaky, what made u use RJT lol
<intelikey> timmynub sorry  i have the wrong nick
<Telroth|Sleep> intelikey, there's a better way to do this
<Telroth|Sleep> oh
<Telroth|Sleep> lol
<timmynub> intelikey: lol, not to worry
<intelikey> timmynub yours is the no automount issue.
<intelikey> ok
<Telroth|Sleep> well, cya later guys
<fragske> hello, how can I check if kubuntu sees my dual core? :)
<arejaytee> whats a good ftp client ?
<Telroth|School> secureftp
<Telroth|School> sudo apt-get install secureftp
<Telroth|School> universe or multiverse may have to be enabled though
<intelikey> i'm streight again.   timmynub now you should check the settings in the kcontrol app  maybe.   like vixenk said eariler.   put a checkmark next to enable medium application autostart"
<timmynub> intelikey: thats already done, still nada though
<arejaytee> yeah they are, a newb but not that much lol
<arejaytee> thanks
<arejaytee> gotta wait for adept to finish doing security updates
<intelikey> timmynub question. did you restart x  or reboot the system ?
<timmynub> intelikey: rebooted the system
<intelikey> timmynub i recall something in kde.  go to menu > settings > control center      in the left pane select desktop > behavior   on the right side {device icons} tab    have a look for your drive
<timmynub> intelikey: I don't have that under settings?
<intelikey> if i recall correctly,  not saying that i do;  but changing the settings there can cause the automounter to reset,  that is to say it will start watching things it wasn't watching.
<timmynub> do you mean Kinfocenter?
<intelikey> timmynub sure you do.   [alt] +[f2]   type kcontrol
<intelikey> starts the same app
<intelikey> nope
<intelikey> kcontrol
<intelikey> control center.   should be first in the list
<timmynub> intelikey: that started it, you'll have to take my word about not having it on the menu though!
<arejaytee> dido
<intelikey> you have   menu > settings     but control center   is not the top of the list ???
<timmynub> yep
<intelikey> most pecular
<timmynub> only one thing under that, which is Network Tools
<intelikey> i
<Telroth|School> timmynub,
<Telroth|School> menu -> system settings
<Telroth|School> should be below help
<timmynub> I hounestly can't see it
<arejaytee> ahh knew id seen it before though lol
<Telroth|School> ok, did alt+f2 "kcontrol" work?
<timmynub> it did, yea
<intelikey> Telroth|School hehhe i don't have a kcontrol listing in  menu -> system settings   :)
<Telroth|School> intelikey, no, System Settings is kcontrol,  not another menu
<Telroth|School> it's moved & renamed
<timmynub> Mounted DVD is checked under Desktop > Behaviour > Device Icons
<Telroth|School> timmynub,
<Telroth|School> add the storage media to your panel
<Telroth|School> err, "Storage Media" applet
<timmynub> Telroth|School: guide me through that in plain english please?! lol
<Telroth|School> i can't i have to go :(
<Telroth|School> intelikey can
<timmynub> not to worry!
<timmynub> poor intelikey, he/she is probably sick to the back teeth of me!
<intelikey> Telroth|School there is no listing "system settings" anywhere in my menu
<Telroth|School> intelikey, i'm just saying what i have ;)
<intelikey> it must be kubuntu specific
<Telroth|School> based on the fact i didn't move or rename mine before or after installation
* Telroth|School shrugs
<Telroth|School> ttyl
<intelikey> Telroth|School k
<intelikey> timmynub what Telroth|School was talking about is    right click blank part of the pannel   select  add applet to pannel      and choose "Storage Media"      assuming the applets are named the same
<timmynub> intelikey: still nothing
<intelikey> timmynub that probably wont do what you wanted, but might be a good work-around for the time.   until someone that uses kde and automounts media  can help you.
<intelikey> oh and i'm obviously lagging about half a minute right now.
<intelikey> [Lag 24] 
<timmynub> whats really got me baffled, is that CD's will auto-mount
<timmynub> just not DVD's
<intelikey> i'm in the middle of a 30 minute dl   full band narrow-ness used up
<intelikey> dial-up
<intelikey> you folks with high speed have band-width.  i have band-narrowness  :)
<timmynub> lol
<timmynub> I have a bit of wet-string, when it rains, the connection drops
<intelikey> timmynub you're sure it is a dvd player ?
* intelikey had to ask
<timmynub> lol, yes, it's definatly a DVD player
<timmynub> unless phillips put the logo's on to take the piss
<arejaytee> hrmm i aint got kcontrol linked anywhere not even as help
<arejaytee> wierd
<arejaytee> looks nice too
<intelikey> just checking
<timmynub> kcontrol is the same as menu > system settings, just a different layout. Took me a minute to suss that out..
<arejaytee> within reason there is alot more in kcontrol
<arejaytee> dont have themes and such in system settings
<Jucato> system settings does not display control modules that could already be set somewhere else, to reduce duplication and confusion
<timmynub> what's the file type for DVD? I thought maybe I could try and sudo-mount the drive in Konsole..?
<timmynub> *filesystem type
<Healot> iso9660 or udf
<Healot> timmynub: use pmount instead
<timmynub> Healot: what is pmount?
<intelikey> that must be a kubuntu specific thing.   i didn't install kubuntu, i installed kde   and i can't find what yall are talking about.     kde has no "system settings"   in any menu.
<Healot> user-space mount
<Healot> requires no root-access
<Jucato> intelikey: yes it is
<intelikey> timmynub you don't need the fs type.  just the device and mount point
<arejaytee> lookds like it intelikey
<Jucato> intelikey: System Settings is Kubuntu's "unique" control center.
<XVampireX> intelikey: yeah, system settings is kubuntu thing
<timmynub> mount: no medium found
<arejaytee> i like the theme manager in kcontorl (windows part of me lol)
<XVampireX> intelikey: It's there to make n00bs coming from windows figure out "Here's the control panel!"
<Jucato> arejaytee: the theme manager itself is practically useless...
<arejaytee> oh man
<Jucato> XVampireX: not really. it's taking a completely different path
<intelikey> example;  sudo mount /dev/hda /media/cdrom1                 pmount /dev/hda /media/cdrom1
<XVampireX> It works similarly to control panel :D
<Jucato> at least it has grown in Edgy
<Jucato> XP's control panel?
<Jucato> XVampireX: FYI, the first system settings actually resemebled OS X's System Preferences more than XP's Control Panel
<timmynub> intelikey tried both, same error message.. mount: No Medium Found
<mojosound> If the live cd does not find my wireless card would it be better to waqit for a release that would before installing?
<arejaytee> gotta agree with that, whats the gnome proggie that makes the menu resemble the xp look start menu
<Jucato> aren't CD's supposed to be automounted? you can't manually mount them
<intelikey> there's only so many things you can do with shrimp,  i mean a menu...
<abattoir> Jucato: you can't mount a cd manually?
<Jucato> abattoir: hm.. it was supposed to be a question.. forgot the "?"
<timmynub> abattoir: no, it's me that can't.. DVD not CD though..
<abattoir> Jucato: aah ok :P
<snews> Hi All, I need some help, i try to install krb5-user as apt-get install krb5-user but says Package krb5-user is not available, how I proceed to install kerberos ?
<Jucato> arejaytee: GNOME progie? or are you referring to Kbfx on KDE?
<arejaytee> something i found a bit annoying is that when i set the DNS in network settings, after hitting APPLY after a short time it would default back to the routers ip address, i had to click apply and then reset which was a litlte wierd
<timmynub> abattoir: I've got a DVD drive that will auto-mount CD's fine, but won't do anything with DVD's at all.
<arejaytee> umm i was looking at it on my work xp lappy, but its wasnt for kde, got it from digg i think
<intelikey> timmynub  that was an example.  obviously it's not hda or cdrom1 doesn't exist or there is no dvd in the drive.         `cd /dev ;for Q in hd? ;do eject $Q > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo "drive $Q" ;done ;cd `
<mojosound> I cannot get the live cd to use my wireless card.  Is there anything I can do?
<Jucato> Mac OS X's System Preferences: http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/systempreferences/
<abattoir> timmynub: is it w/ one particular DVD, or have you tried others? also is it a data DVD or a movie DVD?
<snews> timmynub: have you tried k3b ?
<intelikey> drop that string in a konsole to see where the device really is
<timmynub> intelikey: I changed the mount point to the correct one!
<snews> Hi All, Someone can help-me?, i try to install krb5-user as apt-get install krb5-user but says Package krb5-user is not available, how I proceed to install kerberos ?
<Ash-Fox> ipsec is such a pain. I prefered the older versions where ipsec had it's own interface name. Playing with iptables to block non-encrypted packets is a bit messy :/
<Ash-Fox> (older versions, being the 2.4 kernel)
<abattoir> Jucato: aah, i didnt know it was a 'clone'... thought it was a nice design the devs. had come up w/ :P
<timmynub> abattoir: tried several, both Data and Movies. Thing is, they all work in my second DVD drive (two in the same machine)
<timmynub> snews: can't say I have?
<Jucato> thought so too, except for that "nice design" part :P
<Jucato> but system settings in Edgy definitely takes the cake :D
<abattoir> timmynub: have you tried the same discs in the same drive in another operating system?
<abattoir> timmynub: if so does it work there?
<timmynub> abattoir: yea, it was working under windows fine, windows died on me yesterday however
<arejaytee> trying edgy isnt worth it for a newb yet is it
<intelikey> !info krb5-user
<ubotu> krb5-user: Basic programs to authenticate using MIT Kerberos. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 115 kB, installed size 312 kB
<snews> Hi All, Someone can help-me?, i try to install krb5-user as apt-get install krb5-user but says Package krb5-user is not available, how I proceed to install kerberos ?
<intelikey> snews repeting doesn't help unless you wait a while between
<intelikey> snews did you look at the ubotu post ^
<intelikey> snews do you have universe enabled in your sources.list ?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<snews> intelikey: how I check if universe is enable?
* intelikey anticipated
<intelikey>                         ^
<NeoSaki> hrm....kernel update?
<Jucato> heh
<NeoSaki> when did that occur?
<snews> intelikey: ok, i will read... thanks
<Jucato> seems like hours ago?
* NeoSaki just got home from work
<intelikey> NeoSaki mine did today
<NeoSaki> anyone know what the changes were?
<intelikey> haven't even looked at it.
<intelikey> you can read the change log
<NeoSaki> kk
<timmynub> intelikey: thanks for your help, I'm gonna try and swap the drive out for a spare I have and see if that works lol
<NeoSaki> i can't wait till Flash 8
<NeoSaki> 8.5 release*
<intelikey> /usr/share/linux-*/   or /usr/share/doc/linux-*/something
<intelikey> timmynub my not being an X user and not liking automount   i wasn't much help.   but yw anyway
<NeoSaki> i hope the frglx update addresses my bitch of a problem with running games
<Healot> NeoSaki: hint WINE+Firefox
<NeoSaki> Healot: Yeah, i know
<NeoSaki> but I want Native flash 8.5
* intelikey wishes there was a good game for.... no scratch that. 
<NeoSaki> ?
* intelikey is glad he hasn't found any game he really liked
<NeoSaki> Ahh
<Healot> NeoSaki: be an Adobe developer then....
<NeoSaki> intelikey: Why?
<NeoSaki> Healot: I don't do Adobe dev
* NeoSaki is game programmer
<Healot> NeoSaki: heh; bugger
<arejaytee> hrmm my buttons have gone missing from konqueror
<intelikey> cause i'm compulsive addictive.... i'd dever get anything done as long as there was a game to play.
<intelikey> dever/never
<arejaytee> dever sounded better
<intelikey> the n and the d are just to close togather
<NeoSaki> intelikey: funny thing is, i read it like never
<NeoSaki> arejaytee: did you apply a theme recently?
<psb154> Endever
<ubuntu> hi
<intelikey> i have no incline why but n gets supstituted for h a lot in my typing.
<NeoSaki> anyone have a nice way to get the windows version of FF?
<arejaytee> sorta clicked defaults, nothing happened cept the icons
<Healot> WINE?
<arejaytee> just selected a diff them and then reapplied and its fixed
<arejaytee> theme*
<intelikey> why would anyone prefer a windows version of a web browser.......................
<NeoSaki> Healot I mean the actual proggy
<NeoSaki> intelikey: non-native flash 8.5
<Healot> go to mozilla's site?
<NeoSaki> I wants to watch the transformers vids
<NeoSaki> Healot: It autodetects OS
<intelikey> NeoSaki that helps me understand nothing.   why would anyone want flash ?
<Healot> you can download for other versions
<Healot> Youtube!
<NeoSaki> Youtube's flash is 7
<NeoSaki> the Transformer site is in flash 8
<intelikey> heh  dialup.  so smoke that !
<danek> hi
<arejaytee> i installed flash but youtube aint work
<Healot> Other Systems and Languages  >> click on this link... NeoSaki
<NeoSaki> Healot: thanks, never noticed that little text down there
<Healot> duh
<hans> How do I change which tab is the current one in konqueror without using the mouse?
<intelikey> well it's 1 pm      some where....  at least that's what my clock says...      wonder why it's displaying gmt ?
<intelikey>  [01:08pm] 
<hans> It isn't it is displaying UTC
<hans> nitpicking i know
<intelikey> utc != gmt ???
<Dr_Willis> I thouhg they were the same
<MenZa> UTC = GMT
<intelikey> i thought  utc == gmt
<MenZa> Neither have DST.
<timmy_> intelikey: must have been the drive, the spare one works perfectly o.0
<intelikey> timmy_ that kind of theing can happen.
<hans> gmt is utc +30 seconds
<arejaytee> Jucato: i cant find the forum i was browsing that had the gnome version
<hans> or minus
<intelikey> you made me wonder when you said it would work with cd but not dvd...
<Jucato> ah
<hans> gmt is "earth" time UTC is atomic time
<arejaytee> i hate it when that happens
<intelikey> anyway  i found the answer.    /etc/adjtime
<intelikey> mine should be blank.  it wasnt
<intelikey> so atomic time needs adjusted if it's 30 seconds off
<intelikey> :)
<Eruantalon> No because a seconds is defined as the vibrations of a certain atom
<intelikey> last time i checked.  we all still lived on earth not in a nucular reactor
<Eruantalon> the weird thing is that gps time is 17 seconds from gmt
<lupine_85> earth==giant nuclear reactor
<intelikey> so earth time must be the standard.
<lupine_85> powered by an even bigger nuclear reactor
<Eruantalon> and the russian(?) gps is 25 seconds from
<intelikey> earth!=giant nuclear reactor
<intelikey> sun==giant nuclear reactor
<Eruantalon> intelikey: Any other place that sentence would have been: "earth IS NOT a giant nuclear reactor"
<intelikey> !=
<NeoSaki> sun==giant FUSION reactor
<NeoSaki> ^o^
<intelikey> hmm will i have to reboot to affect the change made in /etc/adjtime  ?
<lupine_85> fission/fusion is implied, not explicit
<intelikey> NeoSaki could be.  i've never been there to see
<lupine_85> bit OT though ;)
* Jucato has begun to think he got lost in a physics chat room...
<intelikey> welcome to fscs 101
<Jucato> heh
<Eruantalon> Hmm I always wondered what is 101?
<Eruantalon> not from us
<intelikey> don't know.   it looks a lot like   lol
<lupine_85> Room 101 :)
<Eruantalon> :-D
<intelikey> actually  one on one
<Jucato> 101 is usually the subject code for basic classes/subjects
<Eruantalon> Is 102 then the next?
<lupine_85> Orwell had the right idea ;)
<intelikey> no advanced is the next
<Eruantalon> weird
<Jucato> 102 is usually for a more advanced subject for the next semester of the same academic year...
<Jucato> so English 101 (frist sem), English 102 (second sem)
<Jucato> usually, or at least the way it's done here...
<Jucato> 201 is for the 2nd year first sem.
<intelikey> 101 == entroductry    one on one  confrontation with the basics
<snews> Someone can help-me? I nedde the file /etc/init.d/ntpdate for control the service...  the aplication is installed, but has no script for run..... how proceed?
<NeoSaki> snews, rewind and explain
<Eruantalon> ok thanks
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. "101" is actually a subject code, afaik
<Jucato> it's used in colleges here.
<intelikey> Jucato yeah probably.  but it stemed form
<Eruantalon> Jucato: usa?
<NeoSaki> jucato: what does afaik mean?
<Jucato> Eruantalon: nope :P
<Eruantalon> as far as i know
<Jucato> but our colleges try to imitate US standards as much as they can
<snews> I need the script file /etc/init.d/ntpdate for control the app ntpdate, how i buil this ?
<v3ctor> snews: there is no such file by default, you should use /etc/ntp.conf
<Eruantalon> Where are you?
<intelikey> such as iv league colage == league of (iv) roman numeral 4
<snews> v3ctor: ok
<Jucato> philippines...
<Eruantalon> ok
<v3ctor> snews: ntpdate is a command you use to set the time/date
<Jucato> s/colage/college ?
<v3ctor> snews: ntpd will query timeserver regularly and keep it in step
<snews> v3ctor: thanks, it's what i need...
<NeoSaki> real quick, anyone have any hot kicker mods?
<v3ctor> snews: no problem
<intelikey> Jucato i don't correct your code.  you leave my spelling alone   :)
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. since when have I had any code? heh
<Jucato> but sure, I'll leave your spelling alone :)
<intelikey> i can't spell collage   so i wrote a script to check my spelling..... go figure.    (script doesn't work in irc client tho)
<Jucato> heh
<MenZa> college, intelikey?
<intelikey> i could make it work in here.  but it'd get me kicked for flooding.    all my typos....
<intelikey> script say "yes (college) is spelled correctly." menza
<MenZa> yay
<intelikey> it also warns me that ispell is not installed....   heh
<intelikey> shows i havent been using it sense the last reload
<d11_> how do i get a different spellcheck language installed?
<d11_> wich package do i need
<internet_> hello
<internet_> i have a very small but !:;,!:;nn)_ problem my screen saver in autolock alone
<internet_> inkcontrol is disable
<internet_> someone have idea
<internet_> #kubuntu-fr
<internet_> salut les frenchs tuc
<internet_> tux
<MenZa> internet_: ...?
<mojosound> Is there a kubuntu mailing list?
<internet_> je suis bloqu avec un verrouillage d'ecran de veille  il se met tout seul
<MenZa> internet_: do /j #kubuntu-fr
<MenZa> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> mojosound: yes
<intelikey> d11_  aspell ispell myspell ?    depends on the app
<intelikey> pspell
<Jucato> mojosound: here's a list of available mailing lists related to Ubuntu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<mojosound> Jucato:  Thanks.
<d11_> the one kopete uses
<d11_> it keeps highlighting my words (german)
<ubuntu> hello world
<jatos> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<egarim> how could i enable mouse gesture in kde ?
<divansantana> Does anyone know how to auto logout an inactive KDE Session???
<ubuntu> hmm
<d11_> intelikey: the one kopete uses
<divansantana> Would help in my Kubuntu LTSP enviroment...
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to know the Gestures I normally give my computer. :)
<intelikey> d11_ you'd have to go into the settings in kopete and see what its using.  or ask someone that knows.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> divansantana,  i recall a kde 'koisk' configuration tool. but i dont know if there was an auto-logout feature of it.
<Jucato> kiosk...
<divansantana> Thats a good place to look! Don't think it has that option though...
<Jucato> although "koisk" does sound cute :)
<divansantana> I'm going to implement that soon :D
<divansantana> Its really good kde-kiosk
<d11_> intelikey: aspell
<intelikey> d11_ apt-cache search aspell | less
<Dr_Willis> i just toyed with kde-koisk the other day
<Dr_Willis> locked down my wifes account so she couldent mess with her settings
<intelikey> d11_ probably   sudo apt-get install aspell-de
<d11_> intelikey: done, thax
<divansantana> Dr_Willis Yeah its awesome
<divansantana> ciao all
<intelikey> what provides the ubuntu configuration scripts "/usr/sbin/update-* "
<intelikey> ?
<Dr_Willis> hmm let me check
<Dr_Willis> apt-file to the rescue
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude search ntp
<intelikey> v3ctor wrong window ?
<v3ctor> no
<v3ctor> you can find what packages are associated with ntp
<intelikey> but you don't need sudo
<arejaytee> ~/ would that mean root?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> home
<intelikey> ~==$HOME==(your home dir)
<intelikey> echo ~
<arejaytee> ok ta
<v3ctor> oh yeah..forgot
<NeoSaki> ooo
<NeoSaki> i like kompile
<intelikey> echo -e "#!/bin/sh \n\necho $PWD" > whereami ;echo -e "#!/bin/sh \n\necho ~" > wheredoilive ;chmod 755 whereami wheredoilive
<Dr_Willis> whereamigoing, wherehaveibeen, wherearemypants
<arejaytee> trying to configure conky
<intelikey> err actually single quotes not dubble
<intelikey> <Dr_Willis> whereamigoing ---> /dev/null
<intelikey> <Dr_Willis> wherehaveibeen <--- /dev/random
<intelikey> i'll leave that last one alone..
<intelikey> Dr_Willis did you check what provided those scripts ?
<d11_> does anyone know if it is possible to boost a micro
<d11_> boost a microfone
<intelikey> all the update-blah scripts ?
<Dr_Willis> apt-file seems borked..
<Dr_Willis> updating its cache. lets try again
<intelikey> yes it is.  you can over drive a mic input pretty easily tho
<Dr_Willis> its still updating. :( heh
<h3sp4wn> well update-grub is provided grub
<h3sp4wn> provided by
<intelikey> yeah it wants a 2 hour dl for me,  hense i don't use it.
<h3sp4wn> update-alternatives is with dpkg
<intelikey> well update-default-?spell is not provided by ?spell  cause when i install ?spell it cant find the update script
<intelikey> could be dpkg   i'll reload it and see
<h3sp4wn> that is in dictionaries common
<arejaytee> bahaha i just renamed a file .something i gotta rename it through cli dont i lol
<h3sp4wn> dictionaries-common: /usr/sbin/update-default-aspell
<intelikey> what about update-menus ?
<Jucato> intelikey: I heard something from the mailing lists that update-menus doesn't comply with fdo standards?
<h3sp4wn> no idea (I don't have it installed) who needs menu's anyway
<intelikey> Jucato most of those scripts are perl scripts  imo that don't comply with intelikey standards
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> odd  according to ispell and aspell  both collage and college are spelled correctly.  but i can't find collage in the websters dictionary    are my spelling programs in error or is the word missing form the dictionary ?
<intelikey> oh wait. it's the 1825 version of the dictionary.  the later spelling wont be in there
<intelikey> nm
<d11_> what sources do i need do get w32codecs
<d11_> i cant find them
<Jucato> d11_: you have to download them manually
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> go to that RestrictedFormats page for the download instructions
<Riddick> if you open up multiverse there is a lib-extracodecs or something like that
<Riddick> should make it apt-obtainable
<Jucato> Riddick: w32codecs isn't available in any of the official ubuntu repos
<arejaytee> whats the command to show hidden files? was in that link u posted me first time i came here Jucato
<arejaytee> ones with . in front
<intelikey> Riddick it's a leagle issue.
<Riddick> hmmm  well i know you can get a deb source
<Jucato> hm... ls -al ?
<Riddick> thats how i usually install them  i just can't remember where i obtained them the last time i setup
<Riddick> its been a while
<intelikey> don't want the whole project sewed for M$-illions  now do we.
<Jucato> arejaytee: "ls -al" I guess?
<arejaytee> yeah thats its thanks dude
<intelikey> -A
<intelikey> ls -a
<intelikey> ls -A
<intelikey> i like -A
<Riddick> setup an alias for ls -al so when you type ls you get a full list   makes it easy that way
<intelikey> but are you sure you want -l  ?
<Jucato> hm.. ok.. "ls -a" will list all files, including hidden ones. "ls -al" will list all files, in long/detailed format <-- arejaytee
<Riddick> i do when i am using console   if i have too many in a list then i do | more
<intelikey> alias ls='/bin/ls --color=auto -HAs'
<intelikey> i like that alias ^
<arejaytee> bahaha almost typed del .conkyrc lol
<arejaytee> rm!!!!
<arejaytee> showing the noobness
<intelikey> RJT hehhe :)
<Riddick> be sure you know what you are del'ing when you do rm -rf especially as super user
<intelikey> be sure you know what your doing when you add -r  to anything   or  -R
<Riddick> you can go from great running machine to hosed in a matter of one key stroke
<intelikey> something as simple as chmod 644   can get ugly with -R appended.    cause that's no-exec and dirs have to be exec'd
<intelikey> and back again... depending on what you do... :)
<intelikey> so BE SURE AND ALWAYS START EVERY COMMAND WITH   "sudo"  !!!
<Dr_Willis> alias dir = 'echo *'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<intelikey> yeah  that works.
<Dr_Willis> actually its amazing how handy 'echo *' or echo *.txt or whatver can be
<intelikey> :)
<pierreth> Does someone knows where the kde keyboard shortcuts are located?
<Jucato> pierreth: System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<intelikey> well i think i'll look at the new kernel updates....   see yous guys laters,  k ?
<pierreth> Jucato: no, the file I mean, this is crashing
<Jucato> pierreth: are you on KDE 3.5.4?
<pierreth> Jucato: yes
<Al> Can I make Konqueror default to file browser mode?
<pierreth> Jucato: This is a bug
<Jucato> pierreth: ah, only the Command Shortcuts tab crash. but you can run kcontrol instead
<pierreth> I can run kcontrol
<pierreth> i cannot use this tab
<pierreth> i want to fix the shortcuts manually
<pierreth> do you know where this file is?
<arejaytee> conky or superkaramba
<Jucato> pierreth: what do you mean you cannot use the tab in KControl
<pierreth> Jucato: clicking on it makes KControl crash so I cannot go there
<Jucato> pierreth: hm.. KControl is different from System Settings
<pierreth> Jucato: ?? What is the difference?
<acidic32> ooo soz
<acidic32> Sysinfo for 'huggy': Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDSempron3000+ at 1808 MHz (3621 bogomips), , RAM: 483/500MB, 97 proc's, 1.2h up
<acidic32> :(
<acidic32> didnt mean to do that
<Jucato> pierreth: press Alt+F2 and type in "kcontrol"
<NeoSaki> how do I enable Firefox to be able to run downloaded files?
<pierreth> Jucato: OK, this one is working
<Jucato> told you so :P
<Wendelin> Hello! I am havinbg to minor problems belonging into the Catogory:Annoyances: First, After having my KDE personalized, KPersonalizer pops every time up I log into my account. How do I prevent to start Kpersonalizer?
<acidic32> how do i change KDM to GDM?
<d11_> can someone help me plz: i have a mic which needs boosting but i cant find the mic boost option. its supposed to be in the kmix switches dialog right? but on my laptop it is nowhere to be found
<pierreth> Jucato: but the preferences are still crashing
<h3sp4wn> acidic32: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (or gdm) either will work
<pierreth> Jucato: this is happening when an application having a shortcut is uninstalled
<Jucato> hmm...
<pierreth> Jucato: I made a report about the bug
<arejaytee> hrmm kbfx dont wanna work for me
<Jucato> yeah I think I confirmed it
<pierreth> Jucato: You can try it :-)
<Jucato> btw, which "preferences" is still crashing?
<Wendelin> How do I prevent kpersonalizer to pop up each time I log into my system?
<pierreth> Jucato: The system preferences is crashing while kcontrol works well
<Jucato> pierreth: ah system settings (system preferences is OS X :P)
<Jucato> yes I have conifirmed that bug report and have mentioned it already
<pierreth> sorry, this is where I came from :-)
<Jucato> heh, figures :P
<arejaytee> whats the menu edit prog?
<Hawkwind> kmenuedit ?
<Jucato> grr..
<Jucato> fast typing...
<gambix> hi
<Hawkwind> Hah
<gambix> if someone can help me ...
<Jucato> for someone who's sick :P
<arejaytee> lol yeah was trying to find a shortcut to it
<gambix> my sister want absolutely to have dbl click icon management on she's desktop ... but i don't remember how to configure that...
<gambix> if someone remember that...
<Hawkwind> gambix: You want double click or single click ?
<gambix> double
<Hawkwind> gambix: Either way, it's in kcontrol -> Periphereals -> Mouse
<Pensacola> I hope the updated linux kernel doesn't mess up this instalation :)
<gambix> Hawkwind: yop :)  thanks a lot...
<arejaytee> hrmm how come i got games and such in kmenuedit but they aint showing up>
<arejaytee> and i right clicked on the menu last time that why i couldnt find shortcut lol
<Jucato> arejaytee: empty menus/submenus don't show up
<ubuntu> well, I will check that out later
<arejaytee> ahh ima dumbarse
<cox377_> does anuyone know if thre is a way to get kopete to sign in automaticayy?
<kubuntu> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kubuntu> kubuntu .fr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Trollinator> kubuntu: stfu
<Trollinator> cox377: there is
<kubuntu> lol
<abattoir> cox377_: sure
<Jucato> Trollinator: please watch the language
<abattoir> cox377_: Settings-Configure Kopete->Behaviour...
<kubuntu> me nob novice
<cox377_> Trollinator: how so man?
<abattoir> cox377_: ...General->Misc.
<kubuntu> me novice kubuntu
<kubuntu> me possible kubuntu fr !!
<cox377_> abattoir: nice one mate, cheers fort hat
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cox377_> for that*
<abattoir> kubuntu: ^^^
<abattoir> cox377_: you're welcome :(
<abattoir> * :)
<kubuntu> thank you me friend ...............
<kubuntu> bye
<abattoir> kubuntu: :)
<arejaytee> wheres startup control in kcontrol
<ubuntu__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu__> me noob !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> ok
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> definitely the same person... if he comes back again...
<arejaytee> hrmm i cant remember how i got yakuake to startup on reboots lol
<chrismir> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<abattoir> arejaytee: KDE components->Session mgmt.
<Jucato> arejaytee: put a link to yakuake in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<abattoir> arejaytee: if that's what you mean
<Jucato> or that
<abattoir> arejaytee: if you log out w/ yakuake open and have session mgmt. on, it should be opened on next restart
<arejaytee> yeah maybe thats what i did lol
<arejaytee> 1am my brain aint working lol
<arejaytee> yeah restore prev session is on
<arejaytee> anyone ftp progs that support ssl?
<Jucato> arejaytee: doesn't konqueror support ssl? "ftp:/"
<Dannilion> konqueror supports sftp as well
<Jucato> Dannilion!! hi!! :)
<Dannilion> Hey :)
<Dr_Willis> and fish:\\
<Dr_Willis> or is it fish://
<Jucato> fish:/
<Dr_Willis> or is it fish://///////////////////////////////////
<Jucato> but I would prefer pork:/ or beef:/ myself...
<Dr_Willis> once they start using more then 1 / - it gets screwy
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: come on
<racookier> hi, i need to install second ethernet card ???
<Dr_Willis> or is it fish:/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\  (waves.. get it?)
<Jucato> they look more like mountains...
<h3sp4wn> racookier: Put it in run /sbin/ifconfig -a see if its there - edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> or is it fish:/~\/~\/~\/~\  (waves.. get it?)
<riri> racookier just install it
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: quit it
* Dr_Willis goes back to sleep
<Jucato> nope, volcanos
<Jucato> volcanoes*
<Jucato> ~~~~~~ (waves)
<Dr_Willis> the whole fish:/ and other kisoslaves - is a very Cool feature
* Tm_T loves apt kio
<Jucato> I probaly love apt:/ the most
<Jucato> heh
<copita> vineriseara
<copita> #vineriseara
<Frederick> foks anyone else here having problems to debug applications wich use magick core and magick wand? I cant debug them on gdb nor ddd
<arejaytee> my friggin taskbar has disappeared
<racookier> don't work
<abattoir> arejaytee: 'kicker' should get it back, if the whole panel has disappeared
<arejaytee> just wont show up, i have to go to desktop and middle click to bring this up bahaha
<Jucato> arejaytee: try pressing Alt+F2 and running "kicker"
<abattoir> arejaytee: if it hasnt, try rt. click->add applet->Taskbar
<abattoir> arejaytee: you have switched Hiding on?
<abattoir> or auto-hide
<arejaytee> auto hide like 4 days ago
<Jucato> ah it might have been just dragged somewhere else
<alessandropironi> can anybody help me with printing? There is a way to print in dapper?
<arejaytee> thought thatn aswell lol
<arejaytee> happened when i closed gftp
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "systemsettings" (one word) then look for it in the Panel settings
<Jucato> if, and only if, it's already running in the first place :)
<arejaytee> lol wierd, i changed a setting and then applied and the it showed back up
<arejaytee> running real slow now
<draik> Hey there Jucato
<Jucato> draik: !!
<arejaytee> thanks guys
<draik> I just went through another enjoyable delight of not having X
<Jucato> ouch?
<draik> Good thing this is so common for me that its routine
<abattoir> draik: heh
<Jucato> draik: what happened?
<draik> I went through my System Settings and input my actual Monitor and Video Card...
<draik> they were "untested" or something similar...
<Jucato> oh...
<draik> so when I shut down last night, the updates happened on this start
<draik> abattoir, it happened again... "WELCOME TO 3.5.4"
<abattoir> draik: arent you *on* 3.5.4?
<draik> How many welcomes can you receive before it no longer feels welcomed
<draik> yeah
<abattoir> or do you mean 3.5.2 or something else?
<draik> but I receive that "WELCOME" every time I boot
<Jucato> draik: heh.. kpersonalizer bug
<draik> oh yay
<abattoir> draik: or do you mean kpersonalizer
<abattoir> heh
<Jucato> you have finally been hit...
<draik> no, it's 3.5.4
<draik> brb...
<steveire> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<h3sp4wn> Why does !ipv6 not even mention anything whatsoever about using ipv6 ?
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> IPv6 is cool
<lupine_85> but none of the ubuntu GUI config tools support it
<h3sp4wn> Surely either it should be disabled by default or there should be some information about using it (with a ipv6 to ipv4 gateway if necessary)
<Firetech> hummz, my mimelnk-directory isn't synced with my profilerc settings (some mimetypes are only in profilerc), how to fix?
<snarf> whats the diff between using aptitude and apt-get to install stuff?
<h3sp4wn> snarf: /var/log/aptitude
<snarf> i do not understand.
<draik> back
<h3sp4wn> snarf: apt-get doesn't log what it does - aptitude does
<h3sp4wn> hence if you use aptitude then you can remove unused dependancies also
<snarf> oh, thanks
<h3sp4wn> there is still the dpkg logfile but that doesn't provide enough information
<Trollinator> apt-get is actually junk compared to aptitude :o)
<miyako> I think there needs to be an uninstaller called teg-tpa
<h3sp4wn> Trollinator: apt-get does have some features that aptitude does not have
<Trollinator> like what?
<h3sp4wn> apt-get source
<h3sp4wn> apt-get build-dep
* Ash-Fox likes apt-build.
<Jucato> apt-get policy and apt-get madison
<h3sp4wn> they are apt-cache
<Jucato> err..
<Jucato> sorry
<Jucato> :P
<Trollinator> dito :o)
<miyako> I use apt-cache search more than anything else
<miyako> well, actually I probably use it less than apt-get install, since I generally search for fewer packaged than I install, but apt-cache search is handy when you need it
<arejaytee> damnit i wont some eps and need ssl, konqueror isnt enabling it lol keeps saying use secure access
<h3sp4wn> I use aptitude search \~ilinux~nimage (for example)
<Jucato> same here...
<arejaytee> want*
<Jucato> anyway, I've aliased most of the apt-get and aptitude commands so sometimes I forget which one I use
<h3sp4wn> doing the same with apt-cache requires awk and | 's
<ubuntu> alo
<Aikurn> does anyone have this bug in Amarok? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i23525
<Aikurn> "Etiqueta - Valor" is repeated
<ep> Can't change fonts "Configure Konsole..." opens an error dialog window. "kcm_konsole.la" not found in paths. Possible reason : orphaned control module left from last KDE upgrade.  How to fix?
<ep> Another kubuntu problem, possibly related:  Configure display module is missing from both "System Settings" and "Kcontrol"
<draik> This is a confusing upgrade... linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 (2.6.15.11-4)
<ep> Here's a pet peeve these read only error displays should allow the user to select the error message in order to google them verbatim.
* draik agrees with ep
<draik> well, with the last one anyway
<acidic32> where would i find res_mkquery?
<d11> can i upgrade alsa to 1.0.11? if so how?
<acidic32> thought it was libc
<acidic32> but its installed yet it cant be found..
<h3sp4wn> d11: What do you need from 1.0.11 ?
<d11> the boost mic switch
<d11> its missing atm
<d11> h3sp4wn: and i dont know why
<h3sp4wn> d11: Do you know it is definately fixed in 1.0.11 ?
<d11> h3sp4wn: i asked in the alsa channel and someone told to update
<d11> no
<steveire> I use dapper. What version of KDE do I use, or how do I find out?
<arunkale> 3.5.4 likely
<abattoir> steveire: should be 3.5.2
<abattoir> steveire: Help->About KDE
<abattoir> steveire: ...unless you upgraded to 3.5.4
<d11> h3sp4wn: no i dont, but worth a try or not... or is it too unstable
<h3sp4wn> d11: It is not unstable but you would have to either try edgy or backport it yourself (it can go wrong)
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the latest kubuntu alternate iso downlaod page?
<steveire> 3.5.2. I'm trying to get kate to be my python magician.http://kate.kde.org/3rdparty.php
<MetaMorfoziS> that have the latest upgraded 3.5.4 kde etc
<d11> h3sp4wn: have u ever heard of the mic boost switch not being there?
<MetaMorfoziS> steveire: 3.5.2 is very old and bugous... i you need to update
<MetaMorfoziS> i-
<steveire> I recently dist-upgraded. It's more complicated than that then?
<h3sp4wn> d11: Never had any hardware that has had that (I use m-audio stuff - sounds decent +4 outputs works pretty well in linux - If I need to record from a mic I just use a mixer with 2 1/4 inch jack outputs into the inputs of the card)
<tb> Question: Anybody know what software I need to pipe amarok through airtunes speakers?
<octan> airtunes speakers?
<Raul12> how to configure boot for kbuntu, slackware,mips
<tb> octan. Sorry. Airport express with speakers connected.
<octan> tb join #amarok
<tb> will try that. Although I believe it's more setting up a virtual device
<MetaMorfoziS> so where can i download kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> that have the latest kde
<MetaMorfoziS> and upgraded...
<octan> homepage
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<octan> tb, maybe this will help
<Jucato> but I would personally suggest staying with KDE 3.5.3...
<MetaMorfoziS> no.
<octan> tb,  http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060602065532384
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to present it to my friend who wan to try it out
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: ah you mean Edgy?
<tb> octan thanks. Will look.
<MetaMorfoziS> and i don't want him to try the bugous 3.5.2
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> dapper
<h3sp4wn> 3.5.2 is the most tested version
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: that's the only thing that Dapper has. Dapper ships with KDE 3.5.2. you can upgrade to KDE 3.5.3 or KDE 3.5.4 from the Kubuntu packages
<jbirdAngel> Hello
<MetaMorfoziS> it's lol.
<jbirdAngel> ot, anyone here want to help me with a php script im getting errors on
<MetaMorfoziS> why not an uptodate iso avaialble?
<tb> octan Ooohhh. Looks just about right. Will print & peruse. Much thanks :)
<Jucato> but official support for KDE in Dappe stops at 3.5.2
<MetaMorfoziS> when i downlaod the cd i need to download again a half or more cd to upgrade it?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's lol...
<MetaMorfoziS> imho.
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: because Edgy Eft, the next Kubuntu release will be out by october
<octan> tb np.. hope it works tho
<Frederick> folks anyone having problems with kdevelop beeing unable to set breakpoints using non std libs in c?
<tb> ah. Mac-specific software needed :(
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: Dapper is LTS or Long Term Support. It's meant to be a stable release, supported for 5 years. that's why there are no new Kubuntu Dapper ISO's with an updated KDE
<MetaMorfoziS> bargh...
<Raul12> how to configure boot for kbuntu, slackware,mips
<draik> Jucato, desktop is 3 years, server 5 years... IIRC
<Jucato> draik: your probably right. didn't check :P
<Raul12> can any 1 help ???
<draik> something about desktop is usually 18 months, this time its doubled to 3 years... something like that
<Raul12>  :|
<draik> Raul12, you mean your GRUB?
<Raul12> yup
<Raul12> modifing grub 4 kbuntu,slackware,mips
<draik> do you know where your / are?
<draik> GRUB is located in      /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Raul12> k
<Dr_Willis> tripple booting 3 disrtos.. will get.. ineresting
<Dr_Willis> You will have to increase your Grub-Fu Grasshopper!
<Raul12> yup
<draik> ehh, it's do-able
<Dr_Willis> yep its doable.
<Raul12> when i install 1 other getdeleted
<draik> LOL @ Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> not too hard really. its just in the details.
<draik> oh yea
<octan> tb
<Raul12> slackware use lilo
<Raul12> kubuntu use grub
<octan> tb, http://raop-play.sourceforge.net/ http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=119473&package_id=130187
<Raul12> any sugessions ?
<Dr_Willis> you can have each disrto on its own hard drive makes it a little easier.. :P
<h3sp4wn> Raul12: How are you running kubuntu / slackware on a mips processor ?
<Dr_Willis> i think you can put the boot records for each disrto on their own partition. and chain load.. but that can be a bigger pain
<lupine_85> modify slackware so it boots from grub?
<lupine_85> grub++
<tb> You can edit the (whassitcalled) grub config to point to the kde partition & initrd. I've done it (on the other machine, sorry).
<octan> if you install kubuntu after a slackware install.. the kubuntu install will fix a grub with both slackware and kubuntu boot
<Dr_Willis> if you are lucky :)
<octan> ive always been lucky in that case :p
<Dr_Willis> or just run slackware inside vmware on the ubunut setup
<Dr_Willis> ive had the NORMAL grub setup break on my machine.
<Raul12> kubuntu,slackware and MEPIS on my secondary hard drive
<Dr_Willis> with 1 disrto. Lol.. silly update-grub got confused as to what drive was hda and hdc
<octan> lol
<Raul12> 1st hard drive windows
<main2> my nvidia driver 'says' in my xorg.log that it only validates 3 modes (1024/800../640..) on a 19" well configured monitor (iiyama)
<main2> im using the right settings i think (in xorg), but how can it be that it doesnt detect the higher modes? :(
<draik> These new kernel upgrades are breaking my GRUB to my 3rd HDD, which isn't meant to boot anymore
<Raul12> when i try to install mepis it messing up
<Raul12> \COMMENT any1
<Dr_Willis> Other then - dump mepis? :P
<Raul12> hmm
<Raul12> but i dunn want to dump
<Dr_Willis> or learn how to edit the grub menus and let one disrto handle the grub configuration
<Raul12> ok
<Dr_Willis> and some how hope the others dont trash it when they install
<Raul12> any thought where i can find help on edting grub menus
<Raul12> Dr_
<h3sp4wn> Anything inside the debian automagic kernel section will be overwritten by update-grub
<kristina> how to install cvscedega???????????
<kristina> can somebody help me
<h3sp4wn> I have never managed to get it working properly - but there is a script on linux-gamers called wine_cvs.sh (or something like that)
<h3sp4wn> you need to install directx 9 from microsoft
<Raul12> how can u install directx on linux ??
<Raul12> h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> It is under cvscedega
<h3sp4wn> (which is a wine fork)
<Raul12> oh
<Dr_Willis> Grub is very very very well documented on the web. and the grub homepage is the de-facto site.
<Raul12> k
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: Tried grub2 ?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had to install directx on cedega.
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn,  not had the need. :)
<kristina> can somebody help to install direct x & winw
<h3sp4wn> To get evercrack working - it needed directx 9c under cedega (for my brother)
<h3sp4wn> still didn't work right
<instructor> Aj Kubuntu needs nice fonts
<draik> is there a way to view fonts?
<Dr_Willis> Best thing you can do for EverCrack is... well.. never mind...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: Don't play it
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: That is the best solution (I have not played it for 6 years)
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn,  i was thinking more of using a Hammer on the person.. "Tough Love!"
<Dr_Willis> or point out how the game is the same thing over and over and over. :)
<Dr_Willis> or how the idea of "Agrro" is silly
<draik> I'll go with the "Tough Love" option :)
<abattoir> draik: fonts:/ in konq.
<draik> Thank you abattoir
<abattoir> draik: that shows all installed fonts
<abattoir> draik: clicking on one should bring up kfontview
<octan> how does dbus work?
<octan> can i use dbus to get info from a app like i can with dcop?
<instructor> Message passing
<instructor> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 316 kB, installed size 700 kB
<octan> yay.. you made me wize now :P
<instructor> octan: That's the eventual goal I think :)
<octan> so howto?
<octan> dbus appname?
* instructor shrugs :)
<octan> *instruct me :P
* octan waves @ instructor 
<instructor> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-faq.html
<octan> aha,, thank you
<instructor> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-faq.html#dcop
<draik> How do I get my Menu bar to work? Seems like it won't respond to anything. I have it hidden and *should* open when I go down to the bottom left corner. It won't come up.
<draik> is it kicker?
<octan> man dcop is so much simpler
<instructor> yup
<instructor> draik: Alt+F1?
<draik> ALT+F1 works, but not with the mouse
<draik> I went into "Configure Panel" and re-selected Bottom Left Corner. Works now
* instructor pokes Jucato to join #kubuntu-ph :)
<Jucato> ???
<MetaMorfoziS> is teher!printer
<MetaMorfoziS> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<psb154> !RAID0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RAID0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<psb154> ta
<Stardog> whats the adress for the irc undernet?
<[GuS] > Hi!!! Hello people!... someone knows why the  fonts goes more little (but is the same size in systemsettings, 9) after upgrated to Edgy?
<||arifaX> [GuS] , generally or in a special program?
<[GuS] > in general
<[GuS] > exept gtk ones
<||arifaX> then no idea from me
<[GuS] > yeah... is weird---
<[GuS] > is the same size.. and the same font as in dapper
* Jucato wonders if it has anything to do with the new Xorg in Edgy...
<[GuS] > buts looks more little
<jmw> newbie here- for ubuntu and kubuntu - is there a best wireless card - that will just plug in and work? am wired for now orusing  winxp withDlink  DWL 520rev E
<MarcC> how do I refresh the KMenu so it shows an app I installed?
<JosephRivers> if i've downloaded a debian package, what command can I use to install it?
<Jucato> MarcC: type "kbuildsycoca --incremental" in Konsole (ignore the error messages)
<seth> JosephRivers, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb
<h3sp4wn> JosephRivers: debian is not binary compatible with ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> JosephRivers: You can only use debian source (most of the time)
<jmw> rivers- what package did u get?
<JosephRivers> h3sp4wn: this should probably work it's the opera browser. Thanks for the warning though.
<[GuS] > JosephRivers, you have for dapper too
<[GuS] > that app...
<seth> JosephRivers, you can install the Opera browser through Adept
<h3sp4wn> JosephRivers: There is a specific ubuntu version in the dapper-commercial repository
<MarcC> Jucato: thanks, I did that but it didn't show the games I just installed...sgt-puzzles
<JosephRivers> h3sp4wn: I've had some bad experiences with the versions in Adept-- I prefer to install them directly from their web site if I can.
<seth> JosephRivers, add the repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<Jucato> MarcC: some apps/games, like 3D chess, don't really show up in the menu
<MarcC> ok, thanks...although it's a pain because that package includes about 20 games :D
<leander_> hallo
<ubuntu> hello
<leander_> ik werk voor het eerst met linux en probeer mmplayer te installeren
<leander_> kan iemand me helpen?
<ubuntu> I've tried this CD now
<ubuntu> It's great
<seth> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1502857#post1502857 <<< Can I gt some help for this?
<steveire> get*
<leander_> ik ben nieuw in linux (kubuntu) en probeer mmplayer te installeren, kan iemand me helpen?
<instructor>  leander_: Which language is that?
<steveire> looks dutch
<leander_> dutch, enlish is ok
<steveire> It reads like german. I understand it anyway.
<leander_> i'm new to linux and i trie to install mplayer, can someone help me?
<steveire> Did you use spt-get and what happened?
<dlissner> hello
<instructor> I was thinking it looked kind of german
<steveire> apt-get*
<dlissner> may someone quickly tell me the command to unpack tar.gz' in the konsole?
<instructor> leander_: You can ask in #ubuntu-nl as well
<steveire> they are very similar languages
<leander_> ok
<dlissner> surprisingly searching for it in google got me nowhere
<h3sp4wn> dlissner: tar xvfz blah.tar.gz
<dlissner> what does the xvfc do and can i specify a dir?
<instructor> dlissner: You can't x && c
<dlissner> oh ok
<instructor> One is to extract from a file and c is to compress to a file
<instructor> Can't do both at the same time
<yamla> I want to install Kubuntu 6.06 (64-bit) on a machine.  The machine is plenty powerful enough.  HOWEVER, it has no optical drives and currently no operating system.  Any way to get Kubuntu installed using a floppy drive, a usb key, or an external hard drive?
<instructor> Network?
<yamla> It has a working network connection.
<MarcC> install over the network
<yamla> Can someone point me to a web page which discusses installing over a network?
<MarcC> hm...maybe the easy way to do it now is to grab the image from another machine on the network
<yamla> MarcC, do you mean install to an external hard drive, boot from that hard drive (possibly in read-only mode), then dd the partition across or something like that?
<dcmr> does anyone else have a problem where firefox cuts off the bottom of pages when printing?
<h3sp4wn> You can just setup netboot using tftp
<[-KaSatKa-] > What package do i need to install to have php support for my apache2 server?
<yamla> netboot would be something like http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install right?  That looks easy enough.
<h3sp4wn> yep
<MarcC> yeah, there are instructions out there but I haven't done it (the PXE stuff)
<yamla> Okay, thanks everyone.  I'll try that out.  I'm happily running Kubuntu on a number of other systems, by the way.
<MarcC> right on, for work or pleasure?
<h3sp4wn> I think tftpd-hpa is the easiest tftp server to use
<h3sp4wn> (don't know what they suggest)
<yamla> Work and pleasure.  Kubuntu on a PVR box, Kubuntu on my main desktop (work) and on my laptop (with a custom kernel, damn ASUS laptops).
<MarcC> heh, nice...PVR running mythtv?
<yamla> PVR running mythtv, yes.  It was a bit of a hassle to get set up but now works well.  And with built-in support for my USB 802.11g network card thing, I can perform remote backups quite easily.
<MarcC> very cool :)
<instructor> dcmr: Not heard of that
<yamla> Oh, and the Kubuntu systems are running distcc so my compiles are very fast.  :)
<yamla> Okay, I'm off to try a network install.  Wish me luck.
<MarcC> good luck
<instructor> can someone give me an interactive program that doesn't have network dependecies?
<lupine_85> for...
<MarcC> tetravex?
<Tm_T> instructor: deck of cards
<Tm_T> box of legos
<instructor> barbie
<instructor> lupine_85: I'm testing a HereDoc
<instructor> But the network latency messes up the order of the commands
<instructor> Never mind Python seems to work :)
* instructor sighs as he passes over upgrading amarok
<dcmr> could someone help me with a firefox printing problem?
<DaSkreech> Is there a howto on antialising fonts for KDE 3.5.4?
* DaSkreech shudders at the jaggies :)
<ep> Instructions on kubuntu.org tell me "You will also need the dapper-updates reponsitory enabled."   How do I do this?
<Stardog> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<MarcC> !repositories
<DaSkreech> ep: In adept go Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Look for a line that says dapper-updates and make sure it's enabled
<DaSkreech> Sweet :)
<Stardog> tried installing frostwire from www.ubuntuguide.org like downloading a deb file an then installing... but when clicking it.. .nothing happends
<lupine_85> right-click and choose install....
<NeoSaki> damn you lupine
<DaSkreech> Stardog: Right click it and you should get a install package option
<NeoSaki> beat me to it
<ep> DaSkreech: thanks, I can do that.  I've never used adept.  usually i do command line or sometimes synaptic.  I'm trying to learn.
<lupine_85> mwahahaha
<Stardog> DaSkreech: did it via terminal... and it shows in the start menu... but no windows opens :o
<DaSkreech> Stardog: You have Java installed?
<DaSkreech> ep: No problem make sure the lines with dapper-updates in /etc/apt/sources.list are not commented out
<Stardog> yup... or atleast... java works in opera :p
<Vegeta^> Is it possible to enable/disable the wireless netcard by assigning the short-key "Fn+F2" to it (on a laptop)?
<ep> I asked the wrong question maybe.  There is no "dapper update" line because I have breezy.  How do I  update from breezy to dapper easily?
<DaSkreech> Stardog: did you do the update-alternatives ?
<Stardog> one sec
<DaSkreech> sudo update-alternatives java IIRC
<Stardog> but i have 3 alternatives... wich one i choose?
<DaSkreech> Sun
<Stardog> it worked DaSkreech; somehow.. i dont't know... but thx :D
<DaSkreech> Well Ubuntu time
<ironfroggy> how can i get something to recognize a filename with a # in it?
<v3ctor> escape the #
<v3ctor>  with \#
<ironfroggy> what does # mean at the shell then?
<v3ctor> comment
<v3ctor> means ignore all after #
<ironfroggy> its not taking it as a comment
<ironfroggy> the command itself is complaining the filename doesnt exist, and the name its complaining about includes the #
<ironfroggy> escaping does no affect.
<[Relic] > any how to get a webcam working pages?  USB recognizes it, I just have to clue on how to get the driver or some programm running for it
<v3ctor> does the filename begin with # ?
<ironfroggy> no its in the middle
<v3ctor> autocomplete should complete in a way that should allow the #
<ironfroggy> well it does
<ep> Is there  help for updating from breezy to dapper?  Maybe I've already done this and I just need to edit  sources.lists because everything there says 'breezy', how do I check?.
<ironfroggy> what i cant figure, is if i cant open them, how are they being written?
<steveire> has anyone got compiz working with kubuntu?
<sredna> Man, creating a simple graphic is complicated in linux :(
<holysmoke> hello
<sredna> Open krita, try, give up because it's too weird, open gimp, fight it's oddities, fight the odd gtk file dialog ... :\\
<MarcC> pixel is a nice one, just bought it
<MarcC> works great in Kubuntu
<holysmoke> can anyone help me in getting my k menu and toolbar to reappear ... a workmate did "something" and now i'm struggling to get it back
<tsdgeos> toolbar you mean the lower part of the screen?
<holysmoke> lol i got it by  going  run command  systemsettings  --- panel  ---- hiding
<holysmoke> thanks though
<tsdgeos> np
<ep> To update from breezy to dapper, can I use adept; change  'breezy' to 'dapper' and click fetch updates and reboot?
<tsdgeos> technically yes
<tsdgeos> but the update is a bit bad
<tsdgeos> and iirc it removes most kde programs
<ep> whats a better method
<tsdgeos> so install kubuntu-desktop after updating
<tsdgeos> that's the better method :D
<tsdgeos> afaik
<ubuntu> lo all
<ep> tsdgeos: (A) So do what I just said and then install kubuntu-desktop or just (B) just install kubuntu desktop and then edit my sources.list, replacing breezy with dapper?
<tsdgeos> a
<ep> ok thanks
<main2> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Nickste> I'm busy installing Kubuntu 6.06 LTS. I'm at the partitioning window. I create an ext3 patition of 3gb in some free space, near the end of my drive. Once I create it, it won't let me create swap space, etc. in the free space.
<Martijn81> someone knows what's this "Score is -40" thing in aptitude?
<ubuntu> I've just gone to install windows xp on a spare part of my HD...forgot to partition some space off, I exited out of the installer, and now kubuntu wont boot up, i get the "error - operating system not found" message. I'm using the live cd as we speak :P
<Alextremo> ((((((    good afternooooon ))))))))))))))))))))))   haw are alls ????????
<beemonk> Annoyed with using the live cd at 800x600 res Alextremo  :P
<Nickste> once kubuntu is installed, what resolution can I go up to?
* beemonk sighs
<beemonk> Nickste: whatever resolution your monitor/graphics card supports
<ep> tsdgeos: What about individual packages in my sources.list ,  can I just change 'breezy' to 'dapper' there as well
<Nickste> ok, and can I use the same swap space for Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<tsdgeos> ep, wht do you mean with "individual packages"?
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: yes
<Nickste> do I need to reformat it?
<beemonk> Can no one help me then....
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: no
<Nickste> stoke :)
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: with what?
<beemonk> dumbkiwi: sec i'll re post
<beemonk> I've just gone to install windows xp on a spare part of my HD...forgot to partition some space off, I exited out of the installer, and now kubuntu wont boot up, i get the "error - operating system not found" message. I'm using the live cd.....
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: You could try restoring the mbr, but I can't remember if the live cd has a "repair mbr" option
<Nickste> If the Ubuntu dual boot menu is currently being used, and I install Kubuntu, will the Kubuntu boot manager take over?
<beemonk> dumbkiwi: Not unless you can run it as an additional option (which i dont know off, havent been using this long)
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: Probably, but it'll be exactly the same - it's just grub
<Nickste> ok
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: another livecd may have that option.  But my pick is that you're best option is to start again, unless you've got something vital on there.
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: Depends on how far through the xp install you got.
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: second point is that if you install xp second, it'll overwrite the mbr anyway, and if you don't know what you're doing you won't be able to boot to linux anyway.
<Nickste> how do I specify more space to the
<Nickste> "/" part of my partition
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: You're better to move part of the root filesystem to another partition, and simply to it.
<angasule> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ep> I've got problems on breezy.  sudo apt-get intstall kubunu-desktop fails: Broken packages.   The help file I'm reading says this must be installed before upgrading to dapper, says its VITAL!
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Nickste> shot
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: huh?
<Nickste> shot = thanks :)
<Nickste> Do I have to specify a /home dir and a /media dir?
<ep> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: akode but it is not going to be installed
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: when?
<Nickste> on install
<Nickste> I just set the /media and /home drop down menu's to blank, and it is now installing fine :)
<christian> cannot get flash to work in konquror, tried easyubuntu and automatix, any hints?
<abattoir> christian: you'd need to enable it manually... did you do that?
<beemonk> dumbkiwi:
<jatos> hi
<dumbkiwi> Nickste: you don't have to specify anything as far as I recall.  I would suggest that you put /home on a separate partition, so that if you want to do a clean upgrade, you can do it without losing your personal data
<beemonk> start again ?
<Nickste> ah right, thanks
<christian> yut I scanned on the configure konq
<beemonk> I completely switched from xp to u/kubuntu...i've just got all my data back on kubuntu
<abattoir> christian: did it list the plugin?
<beemonk> the XP install got to the point where you partition your drives
<Nickste> man, the kubuntu install kills windows :) I can IRC while I install!!!
<beemonk> where you partition them, i exited out...
<beemonk> im a big noob but...cant i access grub i think it is
<beemonk> and change it..?
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: up to you, but if you've got no important data on kubuntu, the quickest way is to start again
<beemonk> but, i have
<beemonk> well, not so much that, just that i've had to reinstall 3 times already and i dont want to have to install EVERYTHING again
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: I would start again.
<christian> abattoir: it lists only a "Netscape Pluggins" and pull down menu called "pluggin" with a bunch of "mime" type in subfolders
<beemonk> dumbkiwi: thanks for your advice
<christian> abattoir: but nothing with flash as a name
<dumbkiwi> beemonk: but set up your partitions first (use gparted on the livecd)
<abattoir> christian: yes, it should be under that ...
<dumbkiwi> charming...
<abattoir> christian: you dont see an entry for a ..../libflashplayer.so ?
<miyako> clear
<miyako> err sorry
<christian> abattoir: nope
<abattoir> christian: how did you install flashplayer?
<abattoir> christian: you dowloaded it manually from adobe's site?
<abattoir> christian: or did you use the package in the repos?
<ikkinu> hi all; kbib developer ask me for my KDEDIR, but I can't see it with _env_; how can I help him?
<christian> abattoir: sorry, kid crying... I installed it from repos
<abattoir> christian: ok, can you try 'sudo update-flashplugin' ?
<abattoir> christian: after that try scanning again, and see if you see the entry for ...libflashplayer.so
<christian> abattoir: konsole returns message "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<abattoir> christian: ok, try doing a 'sudo apt-get update' first then try that command
<abattoir> christian: you are on dapper, right?
<abattoir> ikkinu: $KDEDIR ?
<ikkinu> abattoir, yes
<ge2x> hey ive just installed kubuntu desktop with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and how can i remove gnome?
<abattoir> ge2x: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ge2x> thnx
<abattoir> ikkinu: afaik, its /usr in kubuntu
<Vegeta^> What package do I install, so that I get all the LaTeX packages? (the sty-files). I'm using kubuntu.
<christian> abattoir: did sudo apt-get update, worked fine, and am on dapper 6.06.1
<ikkinu> abattoir, he said /usr/local/kde..so he's wrong?
<abattoir> christian: ok, now try the 'sudo update-flashplugin' command again
<abattoir> ikkinu: there doesnt seem to be a kde folder in /usr/local
<ikkinu> by the way, shouldn't I see it with 'env')
<Blissex> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ge2x> ok i did sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop so how do i switch to the kde desktop?
<ikkinu> abattoir, I have it
<sabaal> Is anyone else getting a "timeout on server" error from kde-look.org?
<abattoir> sabaal: works fine for me
<sabaal> Huh, that's strange. Any ideas what would cause that?
<christian> abattoir: sameold 'automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes...
<sabaal> It's only happening on kde-look and kde-apps. :/
<christian> Maybe I should uninstall the plugin and start over?
<abattoir> christian: i think adobe have changed the url or something...
<abattoir> christian: could you try downloading it and installing it manually from adobe's site?
<christian> abattoir: should I follow their instructions for install or ubuntu's
<abattoir> christian: their's
<abattoir> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<christian> abattoir: thanks, get back later
<abattoir> christian: follow the procedure, the rescan in konqueror, should be detected...
<ep> How do i uninstall KDE 3.5 which I installed via a individual deb package I downloaded from kubunto.org?
<abattoir> christian: i guess the ubuntu package is temporarily broken, in the sense the link doesnt work
<abattoir> ep: you have all the debs?
<abattoir> ep: oh, uninstall?
<Vegeta^> What is a better pdf viewer than KPDF?
<ep> I need to uninstall it so I can upgrade to dapper
<sabaal> Vegeta^: Depends on what you need it to do.
<abattoir> ep: you are on breezy?
<ep> yes
<abattoir> Vegeta^: kghostview is an alternative
<abattoir> Vegeta^: the official Adobe reader exists too
<sabaal> For Linux? I thought Adobe was getting ready to abandon us?
<abattoir> ep: why do you think you must 'uninstall' 3.5?
<ep> At least my sources.list says "breezy".   I don't really know how to verify.
<Vegeta^> abattoir: It's not on the package list rhough..
<Vegeta^> sabaal: I only want to use it to view pdf file documents.
<ep> because the help page on ubuntu.com said it was vital that kubuntu-desktop was installed in order to upgrade
<ep> Its not installed and it WONT install
<Vegeta^> sabaal: Well the thing that annoyes in KPDF, is the menu to the left with the pages in mini format, how do I remove that?
<sabaal> Vegeta^: I'll have to check myself. One moment...
<abattoir> Vegeta^: you can click on the divider and move it to the left
<abattoir> so it 'disappears'
<abattoir> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sabaal> Vegeta^: Settings > Hide Navigation Panel; or Ctrl+L.
<burns2> alguem me recomenda algum player de audio e video?
<jatos> how do I get xnest?
<burns2> video com legendas
<burns2> *novato em linux aqui* ;p
<ep> abattoir: sudo apt-get -f intstall kubunu-desktop fails, Broken packages.
<Vegeta^> sabaal: Ok thanks
<sabaal> Vegeta^: No problem. I'm just glad to be giving help for once. :P
<Vegeta^> hehe :D
<abattoir> ep: if you are upgrading to dapper, your sources.list file must say 'dapper'
<ep> abattoir: Yes i know, change all 'breezy' to 'dapper'.  That is not the problem
<ge2x> hey could som1 help me ive just installed kubuntu on ubuntu and now im using kubuntu but i think gnome is still running cause i can still run gnome applications (like gaim)
<ge2x> how can i stop gnome?
<jatos> ps -A
<jatos> use that to get the PID of gnome applet
<ep> abattoir: It is vital that I have kubuntu-desktop installed on breezy before I upgrade to dapper.  Says so in BOLD letters here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<ep> thats the problem
<jatos> actually, just press ctrl+alt+backspace ge2x
<ikkinu> ge2x, u'll be always able to run gnome apps
<ge2x> jatos: i dont understand could u plz explain simplier?
<jatos> on your keyboard press ctrl, alt and backspace similtaneously
<jatos> kills gnome
<jatos> though for more power do apt-get install ksysguard
<ikkinu> kbib developer ask me for my KDEDIR, but I can't see it with _env_; how can I help him?
<jatos> this very handy program lets you kill an app at your wim
<jatos> it is technically for KDE but works in Gnome
<ge2x> so how can i stop gnome?
<jatos> press ctrl+alt+backspace on your keyboard, that will stop Gnome
<abattoir> ep: i think it refers to the kubuntu-desktop from breezy... dont you have that installed already?
<ge2x> that will restart the pc
<jatos> no, it will kill Gnome not restart your PC
<ge2x> i just pressed 5 minutes ago and it restarted the pc
<jatos> ctrl+alt+del will restart if your in the console, but while you in the same display as Gnome
<jatos> oh...
<gourdin> hi tere
<gourdin> there
<gourdin> anyone got problem with kicker under dapper ?
<ep> abattoir: no its not installed and it wont install sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop fails and it also fails if I use the -f option
<ge2x> so what should i do?
<jatos> are you in console or in Gnome?
<ikkinu> ge2x,  are u sure you have gnome running?
<ge2x> well yes how else could i be able to run gnome apps?
<ikkinu> <ikkinu> ge2x, u'll be always able to run gnome apps
<gourdin> ???
<abattoir> ep: your sources.list still points to breezy right? if so please pastebin the error message
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gourdin> what the problem with kde ?
<jatos> if your in gnome and in the active display ctrl-alt-backspace doesthe job
<ep> ok
<ep> and yey still points to breezy
<jatos> though if your in teh console you can also...
<NeoSaki> I just realized Kompile has a grammar error
<jatos> type: ps -A
<NeoSaki> Sources Builded
<NeoSaki> xD
<jatos> this will get a list of running processes with PID
<jatos> find the PID for gnome-applet and type: kill PID
<jatos> PID been the PID of the program of gnome-applet
<ge2x> hmm so let get the point: lets say im now in kde and when i run a gnome app it wont take double the system resources like i'd be running two desktop environments (kde and gnome)
<ge2x> wait ill try
<jatos> no
<ge2x> what no?
<jatos> Gnome apps just run using the GTK api, but when you starta Gnome app from KDE it does not start the Gnome desktop
<angasule> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ge2x> ok i think i get it
<ge2x> but what if i wanted to remove gnome and all its apps
<ge2x> how to do that?
<jatos> remove GTK is the easiest way
<jatos> gnome, and its apps are dependant on it, so it gets rid of Gnome and all its apps
<ge2x> could u explain simplier plz im new to linux :)
<jatos> from synaptic or adept
<jatos> as appropriate
<NeoSaki> GTK is like a base that all Gnome apps are built on
<NeoSaki> when you uninstall it, the program will automatically uninstall all apps based on it
<NeoSaki> so uninstall GTK then reinstall it
<NeoSaki> and you won't have Gnome or Gnome apps
<Tm_T> I'd say uninstall some gnome libs instead
<jatos> oh goodness, GTK is formed of several package, lets make life fun huh?
<Tm_T> not all gtk apps are gnomeware
<NeoSaki> Tm_T: i was explaining what jatos was suggesting in simplier terms
<ge2x> so what is the best?
<jatos> I'm just thinking
<NeoSaki> My idea would be, if you haven't done much to the system, is reinstall from Kubuntu cd
<jatos> right ge2x go into the console
<ge2x> ok
<ge2x> p.s. i dont really want to reinstall from kubuntu cd
<jatos> and type apt-get remove libgtk2.0.-0
<jatos> that will completely get rid of gnome
<jatos> but NOT kubuntu
<ge2x> E: Couldn't find package libgtk2.0.-0
<ge2x> that what it says
<ep> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23541
<jatos> try this: apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<jatos> mistyped it...
<flo> can someone with a nvidia gforce 5200 or higher(preferible higher ) and proprietary driver tell me the fps of glxgears ? it's for a test thx
<ge2x> worked
<ge2x> thnx man
<jatos> np
<ge2x> maybe u have tried edgy?
<jatos> not yet...
<jatos> but I am risk taking person so I might put on my desktop at some point
<Tm_T> edgy is fun atm
<jatos> oh?
<ge2x> hmm could i ask a question related to warez?
<jatos> depends what is?
<ge2x> well i need to get quake 3 for linux
<foxiness> is there any mockup or screenshot about kde 4? i
<Tm_T> buy it ;)
<ge2x> i mean for free :D
<jatos> I think there is an official port of Quake 3, try Google
<pierreth> what is the command to start openoffice?
<Sanne> flo: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23542
<ge2x> yeah i know there is
<jatos> but I am helping you get the warez
<jatos> sorry
<jatos> *not helping you get warez
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone plz i need open source hosting control panel for Ubuntu version 6 server edition plesk 8 or cpanel do not support
<flo> Sanne thx
<ge2x> oh well ill get it from a p2p program later
<Tm_T> foxiness: well, not much reason to take screenshots yet imo, mockups are somewhere there, haven't seen any lately though
<jatos> as a software programmer I hate pirating of programs...
<SpEeDFrEaK> need suggestions
<ge2x> maybe u know how to install
<NeoSaki> jatos: I'm with you there
<foxiness> pierreth, ooffice -writer %U
<Sanne> ge2x: the Q3A linux binary is free, the data is not.
<SpEeDFrEaK> anyone
<jatos> thanks NeoSakie
<Tm_T> jatos: it's unmoral at least
<Sanne> flo: you're welcome
<foxiness> pierreth,  this for writer and maybe oofice what you seek for
<ge2x> what do u mean the data's not?
<NeoSaki> Q3 is still sold by and somewhat maintained by iD
<Sanne> ge2x: I mean the game data, levels, textures, sounds, that artsy stuff :). But if you have the windows version, you're all set.
<pierreth> foxiness: it start but i have an error
* NeoSaki has the windows version
<ge2x> oh so all i need is a windows version and then i have to get the linux binary
<ge2x> is that right?
<Sanne> ge2x: yeah, you just need to copy over some pak files. I'll get you a howto, sec.
<namon> hi
<zblach> hey all. quick question. i want to burn a collection of ...family movies onto a dvd. I could use k3b, but I'd much rather be able to watch my ...family movies on any dvd player. any recommendations?
<foxiness> pierreth, i can not test it on my laptop coz i my system now busy "backup"
<pierreth> foxiness: no, it start and then it stops
<namon> 1
<namon> 2
<Sanne> ge2x: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Quake3
<ge2x> thnx
<pierreth> foxiness: i think my installation is not complete
<mikedep333> hello, by the time I am fully logged in 3 services are running that I dont want to run: kalarm, knotify, and beagled. they are not init services. how do I set them to not start up automatically?
<foxiness> pierreth, is there a channel for openoffice there? if there one go ahead to it
<zblach> mikedep333: system settings -> system services
<sabaal> zblach: As far as I know, K3b doesn't burn any differently from any other app you could find out there. You should be more worried about the format of the disc itself, methinks.
<foxiness> pierreth, reinstall may help
<mikedep333> zblach: that only shows init services
<mikedep333> they are not there
<angasule> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sabaal> Of course, I don't even own a DVD burner.
<Sanne> ge2x: I don't know if the referenced linux binary is the latest version, though. I remember a newsitem not long ago about a security patch. Gimme a sec to look what version I have.
<pierreth> foxiness: yes but i am using the install of the distribution
<foxiness> Tm_T, i ask about it after i see news on kubuntu about alpha ver of kde4
<ge2x> what is the best dc client for linux?
<ge2x> i use LinuxDC++ now
<mikedep333> ge2x: that is probably the best
<mikedep333> I just wish it was more stable
<zblach> anyone recommend me a dvd burning program>
<zblach> ?
<mikedep333> ge2x: did you find packages somewhere?
<foxiness> pierreth, synaptic can do reinstall for you
<Sanne> ge2x: the latest q3a linux binary is 1.32c
<mikedep333> zblach: k3b?
<pierreth> foxiness: i am using it but it is not working
<ge2x> mikedep333: i built from source
<zblach> dvd-readable burning
<mikedep333> ge2x: did you have to modify the source for it to compile?
<Sanne> ge2x: you should find the update on the same ftp server from id software. I can't get you the link right now because it seems down at the moment, try to dig around a bit.
<foxiness> pierreth, what about java ?
<ge2x> kk thnx very much man
<Tm_T> foxiness: ah yes, haven't seen shots from that one
<ge2x> mike: no i didn't
<mikedep333> can anyone help me on how to stop kalarm, knotify, and beagled from running automatically? system services does not help
<mikedep333> ge2x: sweet, thanks
<ge2x> doesnt it compile for u?
<pierreth> foxiness: i have the java from sun
<mikedep333> I havent tried yet
<ge2x> oh
<mikedep333> I typically have bad luck with compiling graphical apps
<ge2x> well np...
<pierreth> foxiness: can i use the .rpm?
<foxiness> pierreth, you can convert it to deb by alien but it not recommended
<Sanne> ge2x: ah, the patch is right here: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/quake3-1.32c.zip
<pierreth> foxiness: this is what i did but i was getting a mess
<pierreth> foxiness: now, i am trying to repair
<orbit45244> I have a problem, in kde the image on my screen is slanted
<foxiness> pierreth, why you do not tell me about that ): ,wrong Q
<orbit45244> I have the same problem with my login screen, but I don't have this problem in GNOME.
<pierreth> foxiness: i taught that was independent
<pierreth> foxiness: the OOo of kubuntu is buggy
<foxiness> pierreth, now you know it does, remove it and install it from ubuntu repos or use ubuntu cd for that
<pierreth> foxiness: the live cd?
<foxiness> pierreth, no install cd
<foxiness> pierreth, if you have one
<pierreth> foxiness: the live cd is also the install cd
<pierreth> foxiness: i wil try to remove it another time and I will reinstall again
<obf213> hey i need help with my shutdown / restart
<obf213> it got messed up somehow
<marq> hey everyone
<llxcamxll> how do i install a .bin file
<obf213> hey can anyone help me with my restart/ shut down
<foxiness> llxcamxll, bash file.bin
<llxcamxll> thats it
<llxcamxll> bash fuhquake.bin
<foxiness> llxcamxll, or try ./ file.bin
<tuxar> obf213: What exactly do you need ?
<llxcamxll> oh ok
<obf213> tuxar there arfe a few problems
<obf213> the major one is that my comp doesnt reboot now
<tuxar> obf213: try sudo reboot
<tuxar> obf213: try shutdown -9 now
<obf213> tuxar wht do those do
<obf213> my comp can shut down, but ti donest like restart
<marq> can someone help me? When I try to run Apollon it tells me it cannot find my gIFT installation ...
<obf213> i changed some things in the boot to make it load faster but i ddint touch the reboot and it doesnt work, even when i restord defalult settings
<marq> and when i try to run GTK-Gnutella it won't start or even load
<foxiness> obf213, init 6
<orbit45244> I have a problem, in kde the image on my screen is slanted
<orbit45244> I have the same problem with my login screen, but I don't have this problem in GNOME.
<Nickste> When I set a new screen resolution in the Display settings, nothing changes... Any ideas?
<foxiness> Nickste, change it by hand on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<obf213> tuxar my problem is taht my computer wont restart
<obf213> i can shut down
<obf213> it just shuts down and doesnt restart
<Nickste> kk
<Vegeta^> If I want to use packages from other location for LaTeX, is it the command "export TEXINPUTS=::~/<somelocation>"? Or is there an error in the command? What is the exact command. Im unsure...
<tuxar> obf213: sudo reboot do nothing ?
<obf213> also when i do a regular shut down the usplash come up like normal, it just says stopping usplash time out, and then it just halts, it doesnt go throught the process of shuttind down alsa and all thoses other things
<obf213> tuxar: it shut down my computer
<obf213> my prblem is gtting it to turn back on, it used to.
<obf213> i changed some of the init files, then all off a sudden i cant rebooot
<obf213> so i change d them back to default
<obf213> an i cant reboot, not only that on shutdown it doesnt stop services, i dont know if thats bad or not, but shut down only takes lie 2 seconds, ti goes shuttind downg kdm, then it says will not halt
<obf213> then it shuts down
<tuxar> obf213: have no idea, someone can help ?
<obf213> lol i need like abattoir or summthing i guess
<obf213> but thanks for trying tuxar
<tuxar> obf213: youe wellcome, have you looked at #ubuntu channel ? or ubuntu Forums ?
<nikkiana> is there a way to fix f-spot if it breaks, does anyone know?
<d11> anyone have an idea why video from dvd playback doesnt work. tried lots of players and got css and w32 codecs
<foxiness> nikkiana, maybe dpkg-reconfgure
<foxiness> dpkg-reconfigure f-spot
<noxs> hi all
<foxiness> hi
<noxs> is it possible without kernel changing to activate ubuntu as router?
<noxs> the notebook has a wireless connection with a pcmcia card...
<pierreth> foxiness: it is working now but i don't have the menu bar
<noxs> and i want the ethernet connection of the notebook for connecting another notebook and get access with it to the internet...
<noxs> how to do?
<noxs> can someone help me?`
<foxiness> pierreth, is this one "rpm ver"?
<pierreth> no, it is the kubuntu
<noxs> how to activate routing?
<pierreth> foxiness: OK the menu bar is back
<pierreth> foxiness: she like to travel...
<foxiness> pierreth, huh
<dumbkiwi> noxs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<tuxar> noxs: you want to use your notebook with internet access and share your internet conecction ?
<noxs> yes....
<noxs> notebook 1 has a wireless internet connection and i want to use ethernet of notebook 1 for connection notebook 2
<magical_trevsky> hi, I need to install the 'C headers which match my running kernel', can anyone tell me how to do this?
<noxs> tuxar: THX
<tuxar> ok, the way I know is installing firestarter firewall,, when started for the first time runs a small wizard and ask you if you want to share your internet
<noxs> ah...great...so ill test it right now...
<nikkiana> foxiness, i'll give it a shot...
<tuxar> with otre computers on the net
<tuxar> private net of course
<nikkiana> hmm.... i don't think that worked
<Electrolyte> Can someone help me set permissions to a file? Looking on google is confusing me even more.
<nikkiana> it gave me errors.
<Electrolyte> I want to add my standard user to read/write to a file.
* nikkiana sighs sadly.
<dumbkiwi> Electrolyte: chmod u+rw file
<Electrolyte> Ty.
<tuxar> Electrolyte: you have to use the chmod command, it resume the binary format in three numbers
<Electrolyte> Ok.
<dumbkiwi> Electrolyte: or chmod 455 file
<dumbkiwi> Electrolyte: oops, ignore that.
<jatos> anyone here ever used Google desktop?
<foxiness> can i boot linux for USB even if my laptop not support that "boot from usb"
<dumbkiwi> Electrolyte: chmod 644 file
<jatos> @foxiness: the power of Grub!
<foxiness> jatos, good :)
<jatos> lol...
<jatos> mind if I pm foxiness?
<foxiness> jatos, on linux or windows?
<Sanne> Electrolyte: this might help you understand (in case you didn't see this already): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<obf213> can anyone take a screen shot of there sysv runlevel config so i can see wht mine are supposed to look like
<foxiness> i dont know if there one for linux :)
<jatos> on Windows
<obf213> i think i messed mine up
<Electrolyte> Thanks.
<jatos> GoogleDesktop doesn't natively run on Linux
<jatos> I trying it on crossover office
<jatos> boy, am I going to buy that program when I got some money or am I going to buy it?
<foxiness> jatos, me :) ,google for desktop ,but its come with a cost
<Sanne> Electrolyte: you can also set permissions from konqueror file manager with right click/properties/permissions
<nikkiana> what does this mean: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Electrolyte> Not when it's already as root.
<|lostbyte|> Hai :P
<foxiness> jatos, like the cost of beagle :)
<jatos> beagle?
<Sanne> Electrolyte: ah, then you would have to start konqui with kdesu (but be very careful then... very much power to mess things up)
<jatos> or is a case of Google is my friend?
<foxiness> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<jatos> kk
<jatos> foxiness: mind If speak to you in a PM window?
<Neo|Drenched> back
<Tinchio> Hello, can anyone help me to install a Geforce 6200?? I've already tried a lot of methods with no results
<Tinchio> I've even installed another graphic cards in anothers PCs, with i can't do it with this one
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: you can't physically install it, or you've got software issues?
<ge2x> hey who knows a good dl manager for kubuntu?
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi: I've got software issues
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: have you got X up?
<ge2x> on ubuntu i had gwget but what about kubuntu?
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  yes
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: so what's the issue?
<tuxar> ge2x: kget
<ge2x> tnx
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi: I've installed 2 differents cards in another PCs, a ATI 9200 and a fx5500, and I had succeded but with this one i can't make it
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: can't make it what?  If you've got X running what more do you want?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi: I can't make the "nivida" driver to work
<|lostbyte|> Hi
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> Tinchio: need help ?
<|lostbyte|> IS there a way to increase signal pwoer of a wireless card ?
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  as soon as I chanhe "nv" for "nvidia" i crashes
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Tinchio> soulrider:  yes :(
<soulrider> ya, installt he drivers and then change that
<soulrider> it has to work
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  yes, nvidia-glx
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: what happens when you type:  sudo modprobe nvidia
<soulrider> !nfo nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo nvidia-glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> Tinchio: do you have linux-restricted-modules for your kernel installed?
<soulrider> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-4 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  strange...FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<Tinchio> Sanne:  yes i have
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: that's one problem
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  strange because i did the same steps on another Pc and it worked fine
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  with the same drivers and that
<Vegeta^> Are all the ports closed when Linux (ubuntu) is installed? Or are there some open? Like 6881 for KTorrent and etc.?
<Nailuj> hi all
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: you might have to find someone else to help.  I mostly use Gentoo.  Haven't installed nvidia on ubuntu.  Surely there are good howtos on the forums tho.
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  thanks i'll continue reading (even more :S) just one more thing that may be helps
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: Did you make sure that the nvidia drivers match your kernel version?
<mad_mad> how to i get kaddressbook and korganizer to show under all app/office menu ?
<flukej-walker> mad_mad: right click the menu, edit item
<dumbkiwi> mad_mad: you don't.  just alt+f2 then type the name of the app.  Much simpler.
<Trollinator> can someone help me with mencoder? i'm trying to encode an audio file, but it keeps telling me that a video stream is mandatory
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  there's one difference between this installation and the other ones I did, in this case When I first run ubuntu inside the  xorg it showed the correct card name, but in this case it showed Nvidia.....NV40? [Unrecognized....] 
<flukej-walker> or alt+space for katapult
<Tinchio> dumbkiwi:  yes i am
<mad_mad> dumbkiwi>problems is i is very poor speller
<dumbkiwi> Tinchio: shouldn't affect the fact that it can't find the module when you modprobe.
<Alextremo> ohhh talk by this..........  how run one app from Konsole ??????????????
<flukej-walker> Alextremo: type the name of the app
<flukej-walker> firefox=firefox
<Alextremo> in Konsole ?????
<flukej-walker> mostly, it will work
<Sanne> Tinchio: just to make sure, let's simulate installing the restricted modules and see what it tells you. Please type (the -s simulates): sudo apt-get -s install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<flukej-walker> if you want to give the app root permissions, throw in a sudo
<MenZa> Alextremo: you might want to do 'application &'
<MenZa> e.g. firefox &
<MenZa> that way, your terminal doesn't freeze up.
<flukej-walker> that is helpful to see problems when app launches
<Tinchio> No se pudo encontrar el paquete linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<Tinchio> Sanne: No se pudo encontrar el paquete linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<Alextremo> MenZa: What you mean ???
<Tinchio> Sanne:  in english it says that it couldnt find the package
<obf213> when you shut down you rcomputer do you ever have the toolbar load up, and error window comes ups ayign couldnt talk to klauncher
<MenZa> Alextremo: if you start an application, instead of doing "firefox", do "firefox &"
<Sanne> Tinchio: hmmm, so we seemingly learn 1: you don't have it instalkled, and 2: your repositories are somehow not set up correctly.
<flukej-walker> Alextremo: If you just type the app name, your Konsol session will just display that app's logs, etc until you quit or ctrl+c\
<Tinchio> Sanne: how do i get the restricted drivers for my 686 kernel?
<Sanne> Tinchio: I'm searching now on packages.ubuntu.com, perhaps you could try to do this also. Let's see what we find
<Tinchio> Sanne:  ok, thanks for helping me, i m so tired i've been with this all day
<Tinchio> Sanne: i'll search too
<Tinchio> Sanne:  found one :D i'll download
<jackle> Good day everyone
<Sanne> Tinchio: no, don't
<Sanne> Tinchio: please wait
<Sanne> Tinchio: real life interfering, just a moment
<Tinchio> Sanne:  ok
<jackle> Have anyone tried reiser4 on kubuntu dapper?
<timi> !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> running knot 3 yeah
<Dannilion> does knot 3 work better than knot 2?
<ubuntu> knot 2 didnt work for me
<ubuntu> knot 3 ruley
<ubuntu> z
<Sanne> Tinchio: sorry, I just broke part of my tooth cap...
<Tinchio> Sanne: ohh sorry 'bout that
<Sanne> Tinchio: so, we learn from the packages page that the package is in the restricted repository
<flukej-walker> Dannilion: Knot 3 would be more recent, thus more stable
<Tinchio> Sanne: what should i do?
<flukej-walker> Dannilion: generally more stable, that is
<Tinchio> Sanne: i found this "Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686 (2.6.15.11-4) [security]  [restricted] "
<Sanne> Tinchio: understand, firstly :) Do you see that [restricted]  part?
<Tinchio> Sanne: yes
<ubuntu> i am running kubuntu knot3 livecd with vmware and its fast
<jackle> Does kubuntu ship with a reiserfs4 module so that one can mount a reiser4 filesystem?
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks; is there any way to get one's grubby mitts on the Oxygen icon theme for Dapper, preferably via apt-get?  The site seems to say it's finished, at least for Edgy...
<ubuntu> reiser4 is coming with kernel 2.6.19 i heard
<Sanne> Tinchio: oh, you also see "security", that's also a hint on what repositories you need to have enabled. So now we need to look at your /etc/apt/sources.list. Please paste the contents of this file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tinchio> Sanne: im already in that file :D
<Phoenix1701> (pretty please?) :)
<Sanne> Tinchio: cool :) Paste it to the pastebin, please.
<Tinchio> Sanne: which content? i don't undestand
<Sanne> Tinchio: the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sanne> Tinchio: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Tinchio> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23551
<Sanne> Tinchio: looking...
<flukej-walker> Phoenix1701: If I'm looking at the same site (oxygen-icons.org) it looks to me like its in development
<Phoenix1701> flukej-walker: That's the right site, yeah...  the thing that makes me think it's done is this:  https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-icons
<Phoenix1701> The "Implementation: Implemented" makes me think it's done.
<Al> Hi all. My "Administrator Mode" button in network settings doesn't work. When I click it, the frame gets a red border and all the information in it is removed.
<flukej-walker> Phoenix1701: you can always hunt around for a .deb package though
<Phoenix1701> That's what I've been searching for; unfortunately it's difficult to search for "deb" on Google. ;)
<timi> my comp is getting all messed up now
<trappist> Al: run kde-guidance from the command line.  see if you get an error in the console when you click administrator mode.  if so, file a bug on launchpad and paste that output.
<Sanne> Tinchio: try to add "restricted" to the line "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main", so that it reads: "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted"
<timi> whenevr i open a program after log in it seems like x gets stuck
<timi> like i open firefox, and everything got frozne but the firefox wepage i was on
<Sanne> Tinchio: it's a the bottom, line 035 in pastebin
<timi> and now iopen this and i cant click on any of my icons or the toolbar for this program or anything
<flukej-walker> Phoenix1701: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2359 looks like a fair place to start
<timi> does anyone know why when  i open  a program it seems to freeze everything else
<jatos> is that the case for any program?
<flukej-walker> timi: what version of FF?
<Al> trappist: bash: kde-guidance: command not found
<Tinchio> Sanne: ok now i try to download again?
<Phoenix1701> Shiny.
<timi> it not just firefox any program
<timi> it just unfroze it self
<timi> i open an program
<Sanne> Tinchio: first you need to update apt, for exapmle in the konsole by typing: sudo apt-get update
<trappist> Al: sorry, kde-guidance is the package name - the command is 'systemsettings'
<timi> everything else freezes but the program im using, so i opened this first, all my tool bar buttons wouldn work, the links in this did work, but i culd still navigate my irc
<Tinchio> Sanne:  done
<ge2x> i get an error when trying to compile: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Sanne> Tinchio: ok, now again first simulate: sudo apt-get -s install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ge2x> what should i do?
<Tinchio> Sanne:  already downloadin because now it finds the module :D
<flukej-walker> ge2x: you need the -dev package for X
<Phoenix1701> Hm...  all 403s though.  Oh well.
<Sanne> Tinchio: ok, that would be the next step anyway :)
<lecci> How can i run a sh .file
<Frederick> folks I need some idea withi a problem Folks I have the following problem I have a project in kdevelop wich uses image magick but it seems unable to set breakpoints and stuff thou if I set breakpoints manually with gdb it runs smooth I have no idea about what can I do or what to look for
<lecci> How can i run a sh .file?
<trappist> lecci: sh filename
<Al> trappist: all I get is an input device error, which I get when I load the app anyway.
<lecci> don tell me nothing...
<ge2x> flukej-walker: where do i get?
<trappist> Al: nothing new on the console when you hit the admin mode button?
<trappist> Al: what's the input device error (may be relevant, I dunno)
<Sanne> Tinchio: sometimes it's tricky to find out exactly which repositories you need to enable. Looking at packages.ubuntu.com usually tells you.
<flukej-walker> ge2x: if you use synampic, just search X dev
<jackle> Does anybody know where I might be able to get a reiser4 kernel module for dapper?
<Kr4t05> Question.
<Tinchio> Sanne: thanks  a lot i hope that it works now, and if not i learnt something new about repositories :S
<ge2x> flukej-walker: is adept the same?
<Tinchio> Sanne: :D
<Al> trappist: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" with some details. The same error appears when I first launch systemsettings.
<Kr4t05> Is there any way to control the sound volume from command line?
<Sanne> Tinchio: that was my plan :) Good luck!
<Tinchio> Sanne: thanks :D
<flukej-walker> ge2x: you can check, but Syn. is much better
<Sanne> Tinchio: you're welcome :)
<Al> trappist: and it doesn't appear the second time until I've pressed the admin mode button
<flukej-walker> you can install Synaptic through Adept
<ge2x> i agree but im using kubuntu is there an alternative?
<flukej-walker> you can install Synaptic with Kub, I do
<trappist> Al: sounds like something in your xorg.conf - not very helpful unfortunately
<ge2x> kk tnx
<flukej-walker> no prob
<ep> Can someone help me install kubuntu-desktop?  Here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23553
<kutan> How come I can't hear sound on an AVI even after downloading the w32 codecs?
<Kr4t05> kutan: Install libxine-extracodecs?
<flukej-walker> ep: have you tried it through adept or synaptic?
<ep> yes same error
<Trollinator> what's the difference, they both suck :o)
<Trollinator> adept > all
<allee> ep: what does 'apt-get install akode' give?
<kutan> oy... Maybe that'll work Kr4t05 eheh
<flukej-walker> ep: which package is broken?
<Kr4t05> :)
<Kr4t05> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<flukej-walker> ep: kubuntu-desktop has a billion depends
<Al> trappist: maybe an xorg reconfigure?
<ep> i'm not sure what's broken let me try akode
<trappist> Al: I don't think that'll fix the message, and I don't think the message is the problem
<Al> :x
<flukej-walker> ep: synaptic has a 'broken' filter which comes in handy
<kutan> Ah yeah that worked kr4to5 thanks a bunch
<kutan> Until next time (I have a problem), see you peoples later.
<ep> yes i fixed everything broken via synaptic ( i thought anyway)
<ep> looks like i can install akode but it removing six other kde packages to do so :)
<ep> so I'm going to do it, ok
<Al> trappist: if i run systemsettings as root, can I bypass the admin mode button?
<Al> or some other alternative?
<trappist> Al: yes, that's worth a shot
<ge2x> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! how to correct this error?
<obf213> err i dont know wht  i did now but my x keeps freezing
<obf213> when iclcik on somethinn my dekstop everything freezes but the desktop, when i open this program everything freezes but this program etc
<flukej-walker> ge2x: did you install the -dev packages?
<ge2x> X-dev is installed
<ge2x> x-dev
<obf213> i keep on having to cntr+alt+F1 to another loging screen then back to this one to unfreeze it
<ge2x> i didnt need to install it
<flukej-walker> how about x11-dev and stuff like that?
<ge2x> hows it called exactly?
<flukej-walker> not sure
<fdoving> xorg-dev ?
<ep> Thanks, I think this is going to work now. That was easy :)
<flukej-walker> thats the one, also, I take it you've installed build-essentials?
<ge2x> yeop its not installed
<ge2x> tnx
<ge2x> but it needs a hell lot of dependecies
<fdoving> build essential is for make and gcc and stuff. xorg-dev is for the x devel libs.
<fdoving> what is it you're going to compile?
<ge2x> me?
<fdoving> yes.
<ge2x> kmobiletools
<flukej-walker> you're gonna need the KDE-devs and stuff too
<fdoving> there is a package in edgy, atleast. you can take the build-depends from it.
<flukej-walker> you'll prob need libqt-mt, libqt-mt-dev
<ge2x> so what should i do?
<fdoving> ge2x: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kmobiletools
<ge2x> and what to do now?
<fdoving> ge2x: err, i mean, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/kmobiletools
<fdoving> ge2x: that's the build depends.
<ge2x> so should i download them all?
<fdoving> ge2x: that's for the 0.4.3.3 version, you should check the upstream changelog, for changes that would include more depends.
<fdoving> ge2x: if you're going to build it, you have to.
<mikedep333> hey, long story short, everything on my drive is now owned by root. Other than my home folder and /tmp, what should I enable users to access?
<Timmynub> Anyone got any experiance with XGL/Compiz on Kubuntu please?
<ge2x> ohh
<ge2x> ok
<fdoving> Timmynub: tried #ubuntu-xgl - that's where the XGL gurus live.
<Timmynub> fdoving: much obliged
<fdoving> mikedep333: most should be owned by root, users should however be able to read alot of the system files.
<mikedep333> fdoving: yeah
<mikedep333> I changed my home directory to be owned by me
<mikedep333> but permissions got reset too
<mikedep333> so I can still read system files
<mikedep333> but what else should I reset?
<SonicChao> Where is the character map for KDE?
<fdoving> mikedep333: what is the permission of everything?
<mikedep333> fdoving: nm
<mikedep333> I can see the permissions of everything on my laptop
<mikedep333> I'll just use that as a reference
<obf213> when you log onto irc does it ttell u specific stuff for yur computer
<fdoving> mikedep333: you can use 'chmod -R a+rX foo/' - that would make dirs 755 and files 644, i don't know if that helps you.. though.
<mikedep333> fdoving: yeah, thanks
<obf213> like it says "Your X is broke, the fix is to update again)
<fdoving> mikedep333: make sure you don't run that on the bin or sbin directories. as it would disable all your programs.
<obf213> is that specific to my computer, because every time i open a program everything else seems to not frerez but i can click it
<fdoving> mikedep333: it'll remove the executable bit on your programs, so don't run it on /usr/bin or /usr/sbin or /bin or /sbin.. etc.
<obf213> so for example ic ant clkin on anything but i can still use this program, but tlike teh window decorations are forzen i cant move them
<alex_yo> hello @ all
<alex_yo> can somebody help me?
<vhogemann> alex_yo, sure
<vhogemann> alex_yo, what's the problem?
<alex_yo> where i have to install my own programs like blue j? in the dir /opt/blue j or /usr....
<vhogemann> alex_yo, I usualy install under my own home dir...
<vhogemann> alex_yo, but if you want to share it with another users, a nice place is /usr/local/
<alex_yo> and  it works 4 other usr
<alex_yo> without problems?
<vhogemann> alex_yo, create a link to the executable under /usr/local/bin
<vhogemann> if you install blue_j under /usr/loca/blue_j
<vhogemann> do something like: ln -s /usr/local/blue_j/bluej.sh /usr/local/bin/bluej
<fdoving> if you install it with --prefix=/usr/local it should be inteligent enought to put a executable in /usr/local/bin itself.
<alex_yo> i install it in "/usr/local/bluej/"
<Timmynub> meh, #ubuntu-xgl is evil lol
<vhogemann> fdoving, I don't think he is using make to install it
<vhogemann> fdoving, blue_j is a java app
<obf213> my comp is doing this werid freezing thing
<alex_yo> with java
<fdoving> vhogemann: ok
<obf213> were all the open apps are running, but i cant click on them
<alex_yo> java -jar bluej.jar
<Vegeta^> If my upload in KTorrent almost always stays on 0 kB/s, does it then have something to do with that I'm firewalled? I can download tough...
<obf213> i cant click on any of the scroll bars on teh sides
<fdoving> obf213: try alt+f2 'killall kwin;kwin &'
<Phoenix1701> Is it safe to delete ~/.Xauthority?  Mine is currently owned by root and not readable or writable by me, which is causing me to be unable to do a remote X11 login.
<fdoving> Phoenix1701: yes.
<Phoenix1701> Awesome.  Do I have to do anything to recreate it (Google says something about xauth-b or whatnot)
<fdoving> Phoenix1701: i think it'll be done automatically for you.
<Vegeta^> Does kubuntu have a firewall? Where do I find it, and do I configure in it?
<alex_> does anyone know how to make the scroll ball on a mouse not make web pages for forward and back?
<alex_> vegeta, have u tried firestarter?
<fdoving> Vegeta^: i recommend installing 'guarddog' for firewalling and if you need to share your internet connection, i recommend 'guidedog'. they can both be found in the Universe repository.
<Vegeta^> ok.. So ubuntu isn't installed with a firewall?
<fdoving> not by default. no.
<fdoving> it isn't needed, as it's not shipped with any running services.
<Vegeta^> ok
<jatos> anyone here ever had an argument with a Gentoo to user as to whether Emerge or Apt-get is better?
<fdoving> jatos: i don't need to, i know apt is the best of the two :)
#kubuntu 2006-09-16
<botxj> im looking for way of making ubuntu to read my USB flash drive FAT32
<Kr4t05> botxj: It should mount and open it automatically.
<Kr4t05> Linux has few to no problem read and writing in FAT32.
<botxj> Kr4t05: it never does
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Which the device pluged into the USB slot, type this command from Konsole.
<liviux> hi all dear friends. I' ve got a little problem with bash. What does means "C compiler cannot create executables" ? What's wrong with configure?
<botxj> in windows or even in my PS2 the flash drive is on, when i'm in linux it's not, i know because it has an LED light that tells me when it's on, or writing data
<Sanne> liviux: maybe you need the package build-essential?
<Kr4t05> botxj: do this in a command line. "dir /dev/ | grep sd"
<botxj> ok
<liviux> and what are they?
<Kr4t05> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Sanne> liviux: was that for me?
<botxj> Kr4t05: that command just gave me some device names
<liviux> yes. Do you know essential package name?
<Kr4t05> botxj: do you know which one might correspond with your flash drive?
<liviux> are maybe cc, gcc...?
<MidMark> hi I have a problem
<botxj> Kr4t05: i have no idea, i dont think my flash drive is even on
<MidMark> I have set that korganizer start at boot always
<Kr4t05> liviux: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MidMark> but now I cannot stop it
<Kr4t05> botxj: Hrm...
<botxj> my flash drive turns off when it boots into linux
<MidMark> the option is broken
<liviux> oh that's great! Thank you very much
<botxj> my flash drive is a Memorex Travel drive 512MB
<Sanne> look what Kr4t05 and ubotu wrote. The package name is build-essential, it is a meta-package for essential stuff you need to build software from sources.
<Kr4t05> botxj: There might be something on the forums about it. Have you tried more than one USB hub?
<botxj> i've tried multiple hubs on my motherboard
<Kr4t05> botxj: Hrm...
<botxj> i hope that's what you mean by hubs
<Sanne> liviux: if you want to compile stuff, you need it
<Kr4t05> botxj: Yeah.
<botxj> i have 6 usb ports
<liviux> ok thank you so much
<botxj> hda4       ptybc  ptyr1  ptyw6  stdout      ttyb3  ttyq8   ttysd   ttyy2
<botxj> md18       ptyd8  ptysd  ptyy2  tty32       ttycf  ttyS10  ttyu9   ttyze
<botxj> those are the devices that command printed out
<Kr4t05> botxj: Er...
<Kr4t05> Ah, ok.
<Kr4t05> botxj: Do this. "lsusb -v" and paste the results to a pastebin. :)
<botxj> Kr4t05: alright
<Kr4t05> botxj: I would assume your on Dapper?
<botxj> is Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper? or Badger? i forget
<Kr4t05> 6.06 is Dapper, yes.
<botxj> then yeah, dapper
<botxj> you know for a few months, pastebin never works for me
<botxj> it hangs when you try to post something
<botxj> pastebin.com
<Kr4t05> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kr4t05> Use that one.
<botxj> oh ok
<botxj> wow, love the technology here in this network
<Kr4t05> :)
<Kr4t05> Ugh...
<Kr4t05> 103MB KDE updates. ><
<botxj> Kr4t05: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23561
<Kr4t05> That's strange
<Kr4t05> Do it again, with a 'sudo' on it.
<botxj> ok
<botxj> Kr4t05: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23562
<botxj> whois botxj
<aa> ..
<botxj> i forgot the /
<Vegeta^> I can't upload in kubuntu.. Is there a way to check what the problem is caused by?
<Kr4t05> botxj: I don't know what to tell you about this one... According to this, the USB drive doesn't even exist. :P
<Kr4t05> Are you comfortable with upgrading to Edgy?
<aa> strange
<aa> i can't claim my nick
<botxj> i know Kr4t05 like i said, my usb flash drive is off
<botxj> even though it's plugged in
<botxj> it has an LED light on it that says so
<Kr4t05> botxj: Ok... I asked, are you willing to upgrade to Edgy?
<botxj> during BIOS boot time, it's on scanning itself, when windows boots, it's always on, but when linux boots, it turns itself off
<botxj> nah, im not willing to do that, but if Edgy has a live mode, ill try it
<bee2> im on kubuntu live cd now...
<Kr4t05> botxj: Only if you download the CD for it.
<botxj> i know
<botxj> i have broadband, and DVDRW's so it dont matter
<bee2> i cant boot into kubuntu...i went to install windows xp on a spare bit of my HD...forgot to partition a bit off, i quit the windows installer at the HD partitioning screen, and now it says   no operating system found
<bee2> i assume its the master boot record
<bee2> can i change it somehow? so i can get back to my kubuntu :S
<baleado> oi
<liviux> sorry to interrupt, but I have a new strange output from shell: "X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" does anyone know if I can resolve it?
<Kr4t05> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bee2> :D ty
<fdoving> liviux: install the xorg-dev package.
<Kr4t05> bee2: You may have screwed yourself. :P
<liviux> I'll try thanks
<bee2> Kr4t05: i quit using my computer for a while then if i have
<bee2> Kr4t05: that will p me off too much mate
<Kr4t05> bee2: Aw, it's not big. We've all hosed an install with something stupid.
<bee2> Kr4t05: slightly different with me
<Kr4t05> Ok...
<bee2> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<bee2> Error 15: File not found
* bee2 sighs
<bee2> how do you find where your /boot is at
<bee2> i cant remember which hard drive my linux boot is on
<bee2> disc info doesnt show me either
<obf213> Kr4t05: you think you can help me fix my computer
<obf213> it does all sorts of wierd stuff
<Vegeta^> What could the reason be to, that the upload speed in KTorrent is going up and down to 0, and constantly does that, by going up and down..?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Kr4t05> obf213: like what?
<Sanne> larson9999: it does indeed :)
<Vegeta^> But doing anything is a pain in the ass at the begining with Linux!
<Kr4t05> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<larson9999> Vegeta^: it can be tough but try getting something that doesn't ship with an xp driver to work in windows
<larson9999> time to install this tv card see you in a bit
<Sanne> Vegeta^: it is hard at first, but mostly only because everything is new. If you keep at it, you'll learn and after some time might love it. I did :)
<Kr4t05> If more hardware makers (and codec folks) were willing to legally allow their drivers to be used by the developers, Linux would be much more widely adopted. That, and some real advertisement.
<Kr4t05> I still use VMware for one or two pieces of hardware that won't work in Linux.
<Vegeta^> Sanne: and larson9999: True it's hard, but IMO it's way more fun doing things in Linux, than windows ;). And there are (many!) things in Linux, that are just better than in windows.
<Sanne> Vegeta^: yes, it is, and there are :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Ubuntu isn't hard
<Vegeta^> Admiral_Chicago: It is for a newbie like me :)
<Admiral_Chicago> its frustrating because most of the answers to your question are quite obvious
<Admiral_Chicago> Vegeta^, i learned it in about aw eek
<botxj> i'm on my way to installing XGL on my ubuntu
<botxj> cant wait for that
<Admiral_Chicago> a week*
<Admiral_Chicago> botxj, i liked it
<Admiral_Chicago> err like it
<Vegeta^> So you can answer the Q i had right before?
<botxj> lol
<[Relic] > how do you install a module?
<Admiral_Chicago> Vegeta^, is it going up and down or just saying it is
<[Relic] > or what conf am I looking for  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Ktorrent would tell me it was not going but it really was
<Admiral_Chicago> [Relic] , what are you trying to do
<[Relic] > install a module for a cheapie webcam
<Vegeta^> Admiral_Chicago: What do you mean? The speed is oscillating, I can read that from the speedoemter...
<[Relic] > find file shows the .ko files in the drivers exist and the usb list shows the device so I need to figure out how to mkae certain the module for the driver activates each time I boot
<Vegeta^> Admiral_Chicago: I have opened the UPD port, it helpede a little but the oscillation didn't stop. Do I need a range of UDP ports open?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't know really
<Vegeta^> Openede the UPD port*
<Admiral_Chicago> to Vegeta and [Relic] 
<[Relic] > :)
<Vegeta^> lol
<reagleBRKLN> is there a tool that will give me a textual version of a directory tree?
<ep> Help: Udating from Breezy to Dapper. I edited sources.list, changed everything to 'dapper'.  Then ran update (no errorsl)  Ran dist-upgrade which downloaded everything,  hummed along no errors...
<ep> Got to a prompt about kdm and I elected to stop X . It did, I got the text shell and never could get back. Had to reboot and startx wouldn't work.  How screwed am I?
<ep> I never got any errors.
<Kr4t05> BRB, reboot, lol
<ep> I'm in windows now btw
<botxj> hey i love windows :P
<bee2> omg
* bee2 stressed
<obf213> why does the right click on my usb mouse all of a sudden not work?
<ep> one problem, startx couldnt load the nvida drivers so what do I change in the xorg.conf file to use the generic drivers?
<obf213> im having major reboot problems, my shut down seems to be diffrent everytime, and the computer never restarts
<flukej-walker> obf213: backup, wait till full edgy release, reinstall
<bee2> Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> flukej-walker: I agree.
<bee2> right...i can reinstall, because all of my data is on a storage disk which is unaffected :P
<Kr4t05> bee2: yo?
<bee2> im on kde at the moment
<obf213> flukej-walker: wht files should i backup
<bee2> my friend said he wont help me with linux unless i use gnome
<bee2> lol
<flukej-walker> obf213: I would back up my /usr/ files, /home/, and anything you want to see again
<ep> when is edgy released?
<flukej-walker> i beleive its Oct. 26th
<lupine_85> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<flukej-walker> !Edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<obf213> ok, but will that fix my reboot errors
<flukej-walker> it should
<obf213> i think ill just wait until abattoir or something gets on
<obf213> i never should messed wt] ith sysv
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<[Relic] > that didn't work :(
<flukej-walker> ep: to edit your xorg.conf, I would load up a LiveCD so I could have a nice graphic way to see what I was screwing up
<Admiral_Chicago> ep, or do sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> DAPP support for Amarok!
<ep> Can only boot to console, startx complains on about the nvidia drives.  To switch to the free nv drivers do I just change "nvdia" to "nv" in xorg.conf?
<ep> My 'breezy' update didn't go well :(
<arcasa> Hey guys. I installed FireFox (Windows version) With WINE... It runs (Criminally bad fonts though) I installed the flash plugin that FireFox downloads and installs on its own.. Now flash plays, but at maybe one frame every 2 seconds and has no sound... Please help me :)
<ketsugi> Are there any really good KDE-centric Linux distros?
<ep> wasn't breezy
<Admiral_Chicago> ep
<Admiral_Chicago> ep, yes
<flukej-walker> is there a way to see all programs you have installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> arcasa, there isn't much we can do about that
<flukej-walker> arcasa: why do it through WINE?
<Admiral_Chicago> flukej-walker, no flash 9
<flukej-walker> ah
<arcasa> Because I thought with WINE you could get flash 9 to work and therefore have sound and decent flash
<flukej-walker> when it works at more than 2 fps
<arcasa> Seeing as flash and Steam are the two things I miss when I switched from windows.
<Sanne> flukej-walker: to see all programs you have installed with apt/adept/synaptic/dpkg, you can do: dpkg -l
<Sanne> flukej-walker: or better: COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l
<Yoguess> can someone help me please?
<ace> how do i move some files into the root file folder
<Yoguess> i am using kubuntu, have 2 harddrives, 1st drive has kubuntu, swap and / partitions
<Yoguess> and also a partition for storage
<angasule> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Yoguess> second drive is all for my personal files (backup, storage, downloads)
<Yoguess> hda3 and hdb1, I created and formatted them with ext3
<[Relic] > what is the command to tell which kernel modules are running
<RazvanS> uname --help
<Yoguess> i also created mount point in /mnt/hda3 and /mnt/hdb1
<Admiral_Chicago> Yoguess, what do you want to do
<Yoguess> i am trying to auto mount the partitions
<Yoguess> but before that they should be working right now
<Admiral_Chicago> Yoguess, okay not tell me this: /hda3 is what file system and same for hdb1
<Yoguess> but on 1 drive i get access denied error when i try to write a file to it
<Yoguess> they both are ext3
<Yoguess> and 1 partition wont let me access it at all
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Admiral_Chicago> put your /etc/fstab in there
<Admiral_Chicago> and send it back to me with the link
<ace> im running ubuntu dapper and im wondering how do i put files in the root folder on hda1
<ditte> hi
<Yoguess> you want the actual file, cut and paste or screenshot?
<ace> cut and paste
<ditte> ok, keep in mind I'm a newbie, don't be too harsh on me, please
<ditte> I have a question
<ditte> I have just apt-got gimp
<ditte> how, erh, do I open it?
<Admiral_Chicago> ace, you can't do that as a user
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you need to be sudo
<Admiral_Chicago> ditte, open up K menu
<Admiral_Chicago> the little K in the panel
<ditte> Admiral_Chicago: you're a genius:)
<ace> i dont know how else to do it
<Yoguess> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23566
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to get yelled at for this but...
<Admiral_Chicago> ace, go to run command and type kdesu konqueror
<Admiral_Chicago> ditte, you find itL
<ditte> Admiral: yup, I did, thanks
<ditte> a slightly less stupid question
<ditte> does anybody use quanta?
<Admiral_Chicago> Yoguess, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23567
<Admiral_Chicago> try that
<ace> it says that there is no such command
<Ash-Fox> Gah, where was that option to disable icons on the desktop pager?
<Ash-Fox> (Permamently, so I don't have todo it each login)
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu konqueror from run command?
<Admiral_Chicago> in the K menu
<ace> k menu?
<Admiral_Chicago> the thing with the little K
<Yoguess> to save in VI, its Esc then ":wq"???
<shegman> yes
<ace> i only have the terminal there
<ditte> Youguess: only if you want to save. Otherwise, lose the "w"
<Yoguess> admiral?
<ditte> and write q! so it doesn't bother you
<shegman> ace: i don't know why you want a root konqueror but type: alt+f2 and then kdesu konqueror
<Yoguess> yes i figure out the problem ditte
<Yoguess> admiral just help me edit fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> Yoguess, yes?
<Yoguess> but 1 of the line "/mnt//hda3"
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<Yoguess> there are 2 slash
<ace> ah
<Yoguess> 1 right?
<ditte> Youguess: brave of you to use vi, by the way...I had to use it in the 90's and drove me insane every time:)
<ace> it says that it cant open it
<ketsugi> How do I access the Gnome control panel from KDE?
<Yoguess> we used vi and nano alot last year in my security class
<Yoguess> which is good? recommended by u guys?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23569
<Admiral_Chicago> Yoguess, i use nano
<Admiral_Chicago> ketsugi, you can't
<ketsugi> Hm
<Admiral_Chicago> Gnome control panel is for GNOME,
<ketsugi> So how can I adjust settings for Gnome applications?
<Admiral_Chicago> ketsugi, open up a new TTY
<ketsugi> Like right now, antialiasing is off in my Gnome apps
<ketsugi> I want to turn it on
<ketsugi> font antialiasing, I mean
<Yoguess> so i guess i should restart my pc for it to work properly now??
<Sanne> ketsugi: you can start the gnome control application from a terminal or a run dialog, if you know it's name
<Admiral_Chicago> Yoguess, yes
<ketsugi> hmm okay thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> i think so
<Yoguess> thanks guys
<ditte> is there an SDP client for kubuntu??
<Sanne> ketsugi: you could type in konsole: gnome<tab><tab> to see all programs starting with gnome, and pick the one that looks promising :)
<Yoguess> oh wait, another question
<ketsugi> yeah I tried that
<ketsugi> none of them look promising, though :/
<Sanne> ketsugi: nothing with gnome and control in it's name?
<Yoguess> 1 of the partition that i can access has nothing on it accept "lost&found" folder, its taking up 4gb
<ketsugi> yeah. I'll ask around in #ubuntu
<Kr4t05> BRB restart
<Yoguess> is this normal?
<lupine_85> Yoguess: stuff in lost and found hasn't been deleted, but the fs doesn't know where it should be
<lupine_85> usually indicates corruption somewhere
<Sanne> ketsugi: the name is gnome-control-center (i just looked). You might not have it installed. But if you install that, it might pull the half of Gnome to your system, so simulate first to know what you're getting into.
<ketsugi> I think I might have uninstalled it :/
<Yoguess> is there a way to fix this?
<Sanne> ketsugi: if you don't mind any additional libs, you might try installing it anyway.
<ketsugi> yeah I will
<ketsugi> thanks
<Sanne> ketsugi: you're welcome :)
<arejaytee> how i install the latest flash into konqueror,?
<Yoguess> i guess ill restart first to see if they work first
<Yoguess> brb
<shadowhywind> quick question, I have to start my computer with acpi=off so i can boot into linux, but becuase of that i lose my wireless and battery status anyone know of a fix?
<yoguess> im back
<james_xxx> lupine_85: are you out there?
<yoguess> Admiral: I rebooted and both hda3 and hdb1 mounted, but I still cant write to them
<bobbyyu> Can someone please help me with gcj?
<yoguess> also both partitions have nothing on them but 4GB is being used
<Admiral_Chicago> yoguess, hm
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<yoguess> ok
<javi_> hola
<obf213> i need help geteting my computer to restart again, plus i need help with my wierd shut downs
<bobbyyu> My Java Compiler returned this message:
<bobbyyu> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.0/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S:115: undefined reference to `main'
<bobbyyu> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<javi_> puedo hacer una consulta de un neofito en linux a alguien que hable espaol?
<obf213> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> yoguess, you sure its ext3?
<javi_> thanks
<yoguess> if this helps any, when I rebooted there was an error on boot up "The process for teh media protocol died unexpectedly"
<Admiral_Chicago> type sudo fdisk -l in a konsole
<yoguess> i'm looking at it in Gparted, it says ext3
<ditte> bbl
<yoguess> hdb1 "/dev/hdb1               1       14593   117218241   83  Linux"
<yoguess> hda3"/dev/hda3            2603       19457   135387787+  83  Linux"
<Admiral_Chicago> yoguess, okay
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea then
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<bobbyyu> What does "undefined reference to `main'" mean?
<yoguess> admiral: is it possible to redo this by deleting the partitions and creating them again?
<yoguess> with different format this time?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't the format is the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> the problem is the options in fstab
<Sanne> night all
<obf213> Admiral you think you can help me get my reboot back
<obf213> and a normal shutdown
<obf213> can anybody help me with this
<obf213> my shutdown is really abrupt an d my computer never actually restarts ifi shut it down under restart
<Admiral_Chicago> obf213, what?
<Admiral_Chicago> please rephrase that
<Admiral_Chicago> i can try to help you as much as possible
<obf213> ok
<obf213> errm
<obf213> i my computer doesnt reboot anymore
<obf213> sorry restart
<obf213> if i tell it to restart it just shuts down
<obf213> also another problem.
<obf213> normally linux goes through a lengthy process of shutdown a bunch of services, like ALSA etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> about your reboot problem, i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> obf213, yes
<obf213> my computer for some reseason has stopped doing this
<obf213> it just shows, usplash, then it says will now halt
<obf213> so shut down is like 5 seconds
<Admiral_Chicago> obf213, i have no idea
<obf213> damn
<obf213> well i can tell you how this all started
<flukej-walker> does it cleany unmount your drives?
<obf213> maybe that will help
<Admiral_Chicago> looks like you have an init problem
<Admiral_Chicago> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> somebody knows how to use kubuntu with SLI _
<ubuntu> ?
<obf213> Admiral_Chicago
<obf213> i used this command: sudo sysv-rc-conf
<obf213> to change that init stuff
<ubuntu> are you sayin that to me_
<ubuntu> ?
<obf213> i didnt touch anything but programs, and this when all this trouble happened
<obf213> ubuntu: no its toAdmiral_Chicago
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> shit
<ubuntu> please i need help
<ubuntu_> My hard drive broke a while ago and I have been booting from a Live CD for a long time. Well I'm getting tired of not being able to do anything or there occasional lock up. So I was wondering if there is a way to us QTParted or any Partitioning tool to take a little chunk out of my Music HD. Its a 60 gig hard drive and I am only using 35 gigs of it. I just want to take 10 gigs off the whole Partition. If this is possible co
<ubuntu_>  isn't possible could someone tell me of another way to do things?
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: how is it formatted?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: Run QTParted/GParted/whatever from the live CD, and partition it. :)
<obf213> does anyone here think they could take screen shots of their sysv rc config
<obf213> so i can c where mine is messed up
<ubuntu> help to use SLI
<flukej-walker> NTFS is messy to resize partitions
<ubuntu> please
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: I think you can do this automatically with the installer.
<ubuntu> :(
<ubuntu_> I formatted it using ext3
<ubuntu_> I saw use free space on the installer...but it uses all the free space not just 10 gigs...
<flukej-walker> then you should be able to resize from LiveCD, and install from the CD
<ubuntu_> How would I got along that with QTParted...
<flukej-walker> you need to create a new partion on the drive
<holley> why does the text on desktop icons wrap mid-word?  it kinda sucks...
<ubuntu_> I noticed that was the only one on the Kubuntu Live CD..
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: If you use the manual selection, you should be able to do that in the installer.
<flukej-walker> I like the old school, text-based install
<ubuntu_> I tried to click on resize in QTParted but it won't let me click...It says the Partition is active?
<ubuntu_> Anyone have a clue on how to make it unactive?
<flukej-walker> unmount it
<flukej-walker> sudo umount /dev/hda*
<holley> I guess I'll just force their text width up since auto is dumb...
<flukej-walker> you are running from LiveCD
<flukej-walker> it would be kinda bad to unmount the partiton your running from
<flukej-walker> I don't think it will let you tho
<ubuntu_> I died the umount /dev/hda* and it still says /dev/hda1 is active
<ubuntu_> tried not died haha
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: Refresh it.
<ubuntu_> I exited out of the program and reloaded it after I umounted
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh.
<obf213> can anyone take a picture of their init files
<obf213> and the run levels
<[-KaSatKa-] > What package do i have to install to get php support on my apache2 server?
<obf213> so i can see where mine are messed up
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: did you place the number of the drive where the * is?
<flukej-walker> sorry wasn't specific
<ubuntu_> I figured it out but it gives me a pop up message asking me if I really want to make my drive unactive
<CheeseBurgerMan> [-KaSatKa-] : Maybe php5?
<ubuntu_> If I do that will I lose my data?
<flukej-walker> nope
<ubuntu_> right on
<flukej-walker> your OK
<flukej-walker> it will just unmount it and let you screw with it
<flukej-walker> make sure you don't re-format tho
<ubuntu_> Still won't let me resize it..
<flukej-walker> might have been a good idea to backup...
<flukej-walker> what are the options?
<flukej-walker> you in QTparted?
<ubuntu_> Property, Format and Delete
<flukej-walker> oh
<flukej-walker> harsh
<ubuntu_> YEah I know..
<Al-0op> Installing the new Kubuntu right now. Other than not liking the partitioner (I ended up using the micro-distro G-Parted) things seem to be going well. I'm sure I'll be back in a bit to ask more questions.
<flukej-walker> AI-0op: good luck
<ubuntu_> I guess I can just use the rest of the free space...
<ubuntu_> Then just save the rest of my music on the home folder..
<[-KaSatKa-] > CheeseBurgerMan: Still doesn't work
<flukej-walker> do you really have 60 gigs of tunes?
<ubuntu_> 35 gigs of music
<ubuntu_> on a 60 gig drive
<CheeseBurgerMan> [-KaSatKa-]  If you want to use PHP/mySQL you may have to install php5-mysql
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: what version of qtparted are you using?
<CheeseBurgerMan> [-KaSatKa-] : I'm not really too good with the server setups, I only use Kubuntu on a home machine. :)
<ubuntu_> 0.4.5
<flukej-walker> -cvs?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<flukej-walker> thats what I'm using
<CVirus> I over written the Konqueror "Kubuntu web" profile ... how can I restore it back ?
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: run mount in a Konsole
<flukej-walker> is the drive you want listed as mounted?
<flukej-walker> you will prob have to sudo to umount it
<ubuntu_> my drive isn't there...
<flukej-walker> ok
<CVirus> I over written the Konqueror "Kubuntu
<CVirus> oops
<flukej-walker> is it listed in QTparted?
<CVirus> I over written the Konqueror "Kubuntu web" profile ... how can I restore it back ?
<ubuntu_> Yeah its /dev/hda1
<flukej-walker> ext3?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<flukej-walker> right click it and it only gives the format/delete stuff?
<ubuntu_> yep
<ubuntu_> I don't get the resize option
<flukej-walker> click property
<flukej-walker> and see if it can "grow"
<flukej-walker> is that the only partiton on the drive?
<user__> hello,
<ubuntu_> it says "it can grow left: 0.0307617 and right : 56533.4"
<user__> I'm new to linux, and i'm having some problems installing flash player
<ubuntu_> There is a /dev/hda2 extended and /dev/hda5 linux-swap
<flukej-walker> ah
<flukej-walker> there in the way
<flukej-walker> whats in the others?
<user__> can any one help me
<Kr4t05> !flash > user__
<flukej-walker> user_: whats up?
<ubuntu_> Nothing its just a swap and some other one..
<flukej-walker> the other one doesn't have any data?
<ubuntu_> Nope
<flukej-walker> how big is it?
<flukej-walker> delete it
<ubuntu_> 705.98 MBs
<ubuntu_> Both of them are..
<flukej-walker> ok
<flukej-walker> swap and the other?
<CVirus> I over written the Konqueror "Kubuntu web" profile ... how can I restore it back ?
<ubuntu_> its extended
<flukej-walker> delete it and the swap
<ubuntu_> Alright I did..
<flukej-walker> you can create a swap later
<flukej-walker> now, can you resize the first one?
<ubuntu_> Nope..
<flukej-walker> go ahead and apply your changes
<ubuntu_> I did...
<flukej-walker> it should take a lil bt
<flukej-walker> bit*
<ubuntu_> I have the free space from those but I still can't resize
<LinuxNT> Hi!... How to correct a pipe broken error in adept? I attempt to update but an error appears ever! Check it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23573
<LinuxNT> Thanks in advance!
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: go into Adept/Synaptic and get yourself a copy of Gnome Partiton editor (Gparted)
<ubuntu_> alright
<flukej-walker> i find it easier
<ubuntu_> That qtparted is confusing
<flukej-walker> yes, but quite functional
<flukej-walker> you can unmount from the program
<ubuntu_> installing gparted now..
<flukej-walker> it gives me the resize option
<ubuntu_> qt does or gparted?
<flukej-walker> gparted
<flukej-walker> qt didn't
<ubuntu_> Alright I'm 50% done lol
<ubuntu_> 95 now haha
<flukej-walker> fast connection
<ubuntu_> Yeah lol
<Al-0op> qt parted is OK, but I find it tends to fight me since I guess I make complicated partition schemes. Gparted just does it with no arguments.
<ubuntu_> I get resize with gparted
<flukej-walker> ok
<flukej-walker> tred carefully
<ace> any of you guys ever used cedega
<flukej-walker> for you have journeyed into the realm of your data...
<Kr4t05> I hate resizeing ext3
<flukej-walker> ace: what is it?
<flukej-walker> resizing NTFS is the worst
<flukej-walker> for a dual boot
<Kr4t05> You have to remove the journal to make it ext2, resize, then re-create a journal
<flukej-walker> I ended up re-installing Windows and reisntalling in FAT32 for Read-write support
<ace> its a windows emo for mostly playing games
<flukej-walker> yeap
<flukej-walker> and storing large files, like my DVD collection
<flukej-walker> don't like lugging discs around
<ubuntu_> sweet it worked
<flukej-walker> awesome
<ubuntu_> or so I think..
<flukej-walker> you'll have to run an installer now
<Kr4t05> flukej-walker: I'm about to get a new external disk.
<flukej-walker> does it show it?
<ubuntu_> yellow is the used space right?
<flukej-walker> correct
<ubuntu_> Alright we are good then I think
<flukej-walker> me too,Kr405, and a DVD burner
<obf213> art i think i figured out wht the problem is but i dont know how to fix it
<ubuntu_> I brought it down from 56 gigs to 46 gigs.
<flukej-walker> ok
<Kr4t05> Maybe around Xmas for the DVD burner. I can put that on my "Santa List."
<ubuntu_> Does it usually take a long time?
<flukej-walker> yes
<Kr4t05> (Read: Mom and Dad, I want this.)
<ubuntu_> Dvd burners are only like 40-50 dollars now..
<obf213> is there a way to reorder rc6.d
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I'm on part-time, though, so I'd have to actually save my money for one. :P
<flukej-walker> i know, i figure the dual layers will drop even more when blu-ray/hd-dvd comes out for real
<ubuntu_> I worked mininum wage in arizona...
<ubuntu_> as a cart pusher...
<ubuntu_> impossible to save money
<flukej-walker> nice
<flukej-walker> mostly goes to freakin gas prices
<ubuntu_> I worked 46 hours and got a 184 dollar pay check
<Riddick> wow, thats is not much
<ubuntu_> 5.15 an hour
<Riddick> that fica guy sucks  heh
<obf213> that soooks
<flukej-walker> thats barley legal
<ubuntu_> thats mininum in arizona
<Riddick> no, its legal   but how old are you / what kind of job is it?
<ubuntu_> And for Waiters...
<ubuntu_> in arizona its 2.13 an hour plus tips
<Riddick> thats standard if you are a waiter that its 2.xx
<buzzen> $2.13 an hour ?
<buzzen> wow. thats like 1.40
<flukej-walker> man.... ripped off
<Riddick> waiter / waitress only get 2.xx because of the tips factor
<flukej-walker> yeah, but alot of people don't tip
<ubuntu_> Its not fair though that you have to live off peoples generousity
<ubuntu_> And they tax your tips with your 2.13 an hour
<Riddick> if you get minimum then you wouldn't expect tips     i personally wish waiters / waitresses got paid minimum since tipping has run amuck in the country    everyone expects a damn tip nowadays
<ubuntu_> So if you make bank on tips, your check is gunna be shit haha
<flukej-walker> i would have to slip a couple tens into my pocket
<flukej-walker> yeah...did your resize finish?
<soulrider> hi everyone =)
<ubuntu_> If you work at a nice resturant where I live you'll walk out with 50 bucks a night
<Riddick> but there are some waitresses / waiters that make / average 200 or more a night in tips
<ubuntu_> I'm still on step one...
<ubuntu_> When the snow birds come
<flukej-walker> yeah, room service people get alot of tips
<ubuntu_> Its gunna be like 150-200 a night
<Riddick> i have some friends that worked in some busy places and they averged on bad nights 90
<flukej-walker> like in the hundreds
<Riddick> cash unclaimed
<ubuntu_> I got an error and everything froze on the program
<flukej-walker> oh.
<flukej-walker> not good
<ubuntu_> I can't read the error either..
<flukej-walker> hopefuly your music is intact
<flukej-walker> what all did you do?
<ubuntu_> Of course it is...I gotta think positive
<flukej-walker> just a resize?
<ubuntu_> I just resized it then hit apply
<flukej-walker> dang
<Kr4t05> Wow, this logitech cordless mouse is so much lighter than the one I had before. :3
<flukej-walker> try again, i guess
<flukej-walker> i love wireless
<ubuntu_> I would if I could close the god damn thing
<Kr4t05> flukej-walker: Yeah, my old set started losing signal, though, and fresh batteries didn't help. :/
<Riddick> i got a new logitech bluetooth mouse today and its great
<flukej-walker> Konsole pkill gparted
<Kr4t05> The only Logitech product I have that doesn't work well with *nix is the webcam I bought recently.
<ubuntu_> I got a cheap compaq mouse
<flukej-walker> omg, I'm using a MS one now
<flukej-walker> I should make it say Linux...
<Kr4t05> flukej-walker: :o
<ubuntu_> Sugar cubes take off like company markings
<ubuntu_> I took off LG on my cellphone with it
<Kr4t05> It doesn't scratch the plastic?
<ubuntu_> Nope
<flukej-walker> i took the "Designed for Win XP" off my Laptop
<ubuntu_> I read it off some blog
<flukej-walker> just peeled it though, nothin fanct
<ubuntu_> HardOCP posted it on there front page
<Kr4t05> In that case, I'm going to rub the logos off my super keys
<Kr4t05> Maybe I'll actually write "Super" on them. :P
<ubuntu_> haha
<ubuntu_> I didn't believe it either till I watched the guy do it on the video in his blog
<ubuntu_> Then I tried it
<flukej-walker> I need to replace my Windows flagish ones with Tux...
<Kr4t05> I'm going to ask logitech to make a conversion kit for non-windows systems. :P
<flukej-walker> i'm gonna try filling a computer with oil, while we're talking about stuff off blogs
<Kr4t05> flukej-walker: say what?
<Kr4t05> Woah, newegg redisigned. :)
<Kr4t05> Me like.
<flukej-walker> i'm gonna build a plexiglass case and fill it with mineral oil
<flukej-walker> mineral oil is dielectric
<ubuntu_> that adds 10 years to your computer..
<ubuntu_> jk
<flukej-walker> doesn't short stuff out, but cools better than air
<Kr4t05> Nifty.
<Kr4t05> Would you just load the top with cooling fans?
<ubuntu_> That would be crazy if it started to boil though
<DaSkreech> How do I turn off rich text in kopete?
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<flukej-walker> then you could have fries with your computer
<ubuntu_> Thats the only thying I hate about KDE is Kopete...
<ubuntu_> thing*
<flukej-walker> doubles as a deep frier
<flukej-walker> i hate Konquer
<flukej-walker> i wish firefox did file browsing
<ubuntu_> Konquer I forgot about that little butthole too
<buzzen> ubuntu_: but then you can run something else
<Kr4t05> The cheapest external hard disk on here is $75 for 120GB...
<Kr4t05> Can I do better?
<buzzen> i like konqueror. except when i hit a page that makes it crawl
<flukej-walker> i sometimes run dolphin
<flukej-walker> its a file manager
<ubuntu_> Have you guys used flock for web browsing
<flukej-walker> i have
<ubuntu_> I like how you can just access your photobucket like that from it
<flukej-walker> not bad
<flukej-walker> yeah, do they have a linux one yet?
<ubuntu_> Flock is only for linux I think...
<flukej-walker> i have it for Win
<ubuntu_> Its for win too..
* flukej-walker gasps
<ubuntu_> Fuck yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: No, Windows and Linux (I think also for Mac)
<flukej-walker> have you guys seen Songbird?
<ubuntu_> Itunes little brother lol
<timi> will someboyd open their /etc/rc6.d/ and tell me what the first three scripts are
<flukej-walker> yeah lol
<timi> please
<ryanakca> anyone have a default sources.list kicking around? I need one for -classroom tommorow
<ubuntu_> Nothing will take me away from amarok..
<flukej-walker> same here
<flukej-walker> Amarok forever
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> When I use Gnome I use Quod Libet just cause I don't like mixing qt and gtk...
<ubuntu_> I like it clean
<timi> hey can somebody do me a favor and open /etc/rc6.d/ in konqi and tell me the first 3 scripts they have are
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: K01gdm, K01kdm, K01usplash
<flukej-walker> it even plays my tunes from the days when i used iTunes...
<magic-1> hi alls
<timi> cheeseburger man. thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :)
<timi> im guess u have gnome and kde.
<ge_deTuc> hi every one
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: Yup.
<DaSkreech> Argh
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: Ignoring the gdm script, they are K01kdm, K01usplash, and K11anacron
<DaSkreech> Someone jsut sent me a docx file. What do I do with it?
<ubuntu_> resizing takes forever man..
<flukej-walker> i know
<timi> CheeseBurgerMan: this helps alot
<flukej-walker> docx?
<timi> mine are kdm usplash then halt
<ge_deTuc> I'm about make the kernel update that had troubles recently
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: docx is the format used by Office 2007
<timi> thaqt probably explains why my computer hasnt been shuttind down correctly....
<flukej-walker> which kernal was that?
<DaSkreech> CheeseBurgerMan: I'm aware of that
<magic-1> that they know of kubuntu 6.10 ??
<timi> CheeseBurgerMan: can you tell me where your Halt is located
<timi> err K10 halt
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: hold on a minute.
<magic-1> some already it has proven the new version of kubuntu?
<ge_deTuc> 2.6.15-26
<flukej-walker> hmm
<flukej-walker> i wonder if thats the kernal I just upgraded today...
<ge_deTuc> what im talking about is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213420
<flukej-walker> is that were it screws X?
<ge_deTuc> don't know ... yet
<ge_deTuc> the thing is that adept shows the kernel-image and the linux-restricted-modules packages ...
<flukej-walker> i haven't added any other kernel stuff, so I think i'll be OK
<ubuntu_> The new kernel update messes up X?
<ge_deTuc> I dont know if I have to install kernel first and then the rest, or go in one step
<flukej-walker> i don't think so, one did a while back, but they fixed it
<ge_deTuc> I mean, do it all in one step, as any regular update
<flukej-walker> thats what I did
<flukej-walker> but I haven't restarted yet
<ge_deTuc> a while back means ?
<ge_deTuc> jeje
<flukej-walker> it was two or three weeks
<flukej-walker> ago
<flukej-walker> i think
<flukej-walker> all you did to fix it was update again
<flukej-walker> not to bad
<flukej-walker> just a little annoying
<timi> hey can somebody check this file /etc/rc6.d/ and tell me where halt is located
<Kr4t05> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822101010 <- Yes!
<Kr4t05> Compatible OS: Windows 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP, Mac OS 9.x/10.x or higher, Linux Kernel versions 2.4 or later
<Kr4t05> YAY!
<timi> like at the end or w/e and can you tell me if its an S90Halt of K10halt
<flukej-walker> I love the smell of new tech.
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: I have S90reboot
<flukej-walker> and better yet, how clean it is
<freewill> i just installed kubuntu 6.06(x86) and installed my drivers now i want to compile wine should i use gcc3.3 or 4??
<ubuntu_> If I get the job at circuit city I'm gunna be rollin in new tech lol
<ryanakca> anyone have a default sources.list kicking around? I need one for -classroom tommorow
<flukej-walker> freewill: go with the newer one
<CheeseBurgerMan> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<freewill> k
<flukej-walker> unless it calls for something differant
<CheeseBurgerMan> ryanakca: You may be able to get that to give you a default one.
<timi> Cheeseburger man
<flukej-walker> freewill: are you new to linux, or just Kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: Yes?
<timi> you dont have halt there at all?
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: Not in /etc/r6.d
<ryanakca> CheeseBurgerMan: I don't want a source-o-matic one, unless they changed the default one to that since when I used dapper back in early august
<timi> oooo. wierd i have it there. that could whts screwing up my shutdown
<CheeseBurgerMan> ryanakca: Sorry, I didn't realize they were different.
<timi> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<ryanakca> CheeseBurgerMan: Don't worry about it, sorry for snapping, btw
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> I need to get XGL/Compiz working.. ><
<ge_deTuc> I think I'm apt-get udating first
<ubuntu_> I need a system that can actually run XGL/Compiz
<ubuntu_> haha
<flukej-walker> i need a server
<ubuntu_> I have two Athlon MP 2600...
<ubuntu_> And a MSI board for them
<ubuntu_> Broken AGP slot though
<Zamboulie> can someone help?
<Zamboulie> i need to figure out how to install an audigy 2
<flukej-walker> zs 2?
<Zamboulie> i upgraded from onboard
<Zamboulie> no its a value lol
<Zamboulie> but its basically the same thing
<flukej-walker> notebook?
<Zamboulie> desktop
<flukej-walker> ah
<flukej-walker> I have a notebook
<flukej-walker> should be about the same
<Zamboulie> creative doesn't have linux drivers
<ubuntu_> I heard you can softmod your audigy 2s to 4s..
<CheeseBurgerMan> ryanakca: Maybe this page? http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/conspire/2006-January/001788.html
<Zamboulie> :O
<Zamboulie> how?
<ge_deTuc> bye, hope to see you in a little wile
<soulrider> is there a command to flush your rAM memory ?
<ubuntu_> Google it...
<soulrider> or somethign similar
<ubuntu_> I read it on some website
<ubuntu_> But I didn't go to the actaully website talking about
<flukej-walker> Zamboulie: does ALSA recongnise it?
<flukej-walker> Zamboulie: I guess a better question would be, does Kmix offer it as a mixer from the menu?
<DaSkreech> How do I turn off rich text in kopete?
<flukej-walker> DaSkreech: use Gaim
<ubuntu_> Gaim doesn't look good in kde man..
<Zamboulie> no
<Zamboulie> its not in kmix
<flukej-walker> dang
<Zamboulie> i upgraded
<Zamboulie> so it only recognises my onboard
<flukej-walker> hmm
<flukej-walker> Mine is PCMCIA
<flukej-walker> so it might be differant
<flukej-walker> !asound.rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound.rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flukej-walker> have you restarted since putting it in
<flukej-walker> ?
<Zamboulie> yeah
<Zamboulie> i am so mad at creative
<Zamboulie> why cant they make drivers
<flukej-walker> i imagine you put it in with the power off, but you never know, which the 'must get three years of uptime" people
<Zamboulie> lol
<Zamboulie> of course
<flukej-walker> i guess you should try searching forums and stuff, as I have never messed with desktop sound before
<Zamboulie> here we go
<Zamboulie> http://sourceforge.net/projects/emu10k1
<Zamboulie> thats the program
<Zamboulie> plz run it and help me install it
<Zamboulie> somebody
<flukej-walker> what is it?
<Zamboulie> audigy 2 drivers
<flukej-walker> hey, I really wish I could help, but real life is once again interfering
<flukej-walker> so, I'll help if I catch you again
<flukej-walker> Fluke Out!
<Zamboulie> ok
<Zamboulie> lol
<Zamboulie> anyone else here?
<ubuntu_> No.
<chakal^-^> nas
<cacahead> haha
<KeeganX> Welp...I managed to resize my partition and install Kubuntu...
<KeeganX> Mission accomplished
<satempler> how do I set up daap
<satempler> with amarok and ZeroConfig
<KeeganX> With Krash it doesn't have everything enabled right?
<KeeganX> Its just to see if you can run old KDE apps in it right?
<Kr4t05> Bah...
<Kr4t05> My system doesn't support bluetooth! Begone!
<Zamboulie> well then get bluetooth
<yoguess> can someone help me with mounting 2 partitions
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: use the mount command
<ge_deTuc> everything worked fine, thank you unremembered nick
<yoguess> i did
<KeeganX> you fdisk to find the drive you wanted to mount?
<larson9999> i have 3 tv capture cards here of different vintages.  my machine is an amd64 with 1 gb ram.  none of the pictures are worth a darn on the pc.  the same cable going into the pc is fine.
<yoguess> "mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3" right?
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: did you create a directory called /mnt/hda3
<yoguess> yes
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: what type of file system is on the partition
<yoguess> mkdir /mnt/hda3
<yoguess> ext3
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: and in fdisk does hda3 show up as ext3
<yoguess> another problem is in gparted, its showing that hda3 has 4 gb used
<yoguess> but its supposed to be blank
<yoguess> fdisk -l ??
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: I suspect your looking at the wrong partition
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: and the reason you can mount it because it already is mounted
<Linux_Galore> yoguess: yes fdisk -l
<yoguess> i could be looking at 1 wrong but i have 2 that needs to be mounted
<yoguess> hdb1 is a whole drive ext3, and hda3 is last partition on drive 1
<Xanith> Hi I have a installation question.. I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 2600, the installation gets so far and then it goes to a black screen with two grey squares and just freezes... Anyone ever heard of this?
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: what version of kubuntu
<Xanith> Whatever the newest is, I just downloaded it last night for i386...
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: theres stable and unstable 6.06 is stable 6.10 is unstable
<Xanith> kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: ?? why alternative
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: get desktop
<Xanith> i thought desktop was basically a Live CD?
<obf213> CheeseBurgerMan: that halt file was what was messing me up. so i deleted it and everything eas back to normal
<yoguess> where is the link so i can pase the output of my konsole?
<CheeseBurgerMan> obf213: Yay!
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: no the live version has the "installer"
<Xanith> ohh so I need the desktop iso?
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: yes
<Xanith> ok well i'll download that... i'm trying to convert from gentoo to kubuntu...
<Xanith> i've heard kubuntu is much better
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: the reason you get the live version is so you know its going to work before you click on the install icon
<ubuntu> Hi dudes trying out the live cd, anyway to change tha language on the keayboard_
<ubuntu> ?
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: also dont use 6.10 its still work in progress
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu kcontrol
<Xanith> Ok, Gotcha.. I'm just curious to try it out, I'm tired of gentoo... There's all the time compiliation troubles... and it's more of a hassle than its worth
<ubuntu> thanks
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu theres a keyboard language section
<obf213> i have another minor problem
<obf213> when i log in, the firs tprogram i open seems to freeze everthing
<obf213> kind of
<ubuntu> oooh that feels so good, finally a swedish keyboard, thanks man!
<yoguess> Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<yoguess> "/dev/hda1   *           1        2492    20016958+  83  Linux"
<yoguess> "/dev/hda1   *           1        2492    20016958+  83  Linux"
<yoguess> "/dev/hda1   *           1        2492    20016958+  83  Linux"
<yoguess> "/dev/hda1   *           1        2492    20016958+  83  Linux"
<yoguess> Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<yoguess> "/dev/hdb1               1       14593   117218241   83  Linux"
<yoguess> Linux Galore, thats my output of fdisk -l
<obf213> when i click on shutdown/restart while im still logged in, i get two recantgles on the screen, that just stay there
<obf213> then it shutsdown/restarts
<obf213> whts wrong/ im guessing its an x problem, those recantagles always seem to indicate an xproblem
<obf213> any ideas..
<obf213> hey when you guys log in does it this irc channel does i tsay Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)".
<yoguess> nope
<obf213> yogueess it doesnt say that in purple anywhere
<obf213> after the wiki link
<CheeseBurgerMan> I see it in the topic.
<obf213> ahh ok.
<yoguess> ohh ok i see it too
<obf213> i was wonderinf if my x was actually broken
<CheeseBurgerMan> obf213: I don't know if it's broken. THat' something you should know. :)
<obf213> lol, i was just wondering why i twas saying that
<ubuntu_> ok
<coreymon77> hi
<ubuntu_> is it possible to use the live cd to install things?
<ubuntu_> onto your existing installation
<ubuntu_> cuz my audigy 2 works on the live cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: then it should work after the installation.
<ubuntu_> i already have linux installed
<coreymon77> hi
<ubuntu_> i upgraded after i installed
<obf213> hey abattoir: when ive logged in like 20 of the last 30 times, the first thing i open freezes everything else, like if i open this first, then the desktop freezes, and the toolbar freezes, but konversation will work
<ubuntu_> now i'm on the live cd and it loaded the drivers for me
<ubuntu_> could i just install the drivers or something?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_:That's quite strange. :|
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_: I'm sure you can, but what package it is, I'm not sure.
<ubuntu_> no i'm just not explaining it right lol
<paul__> hi
<coreymon77> hello
<Martijn81> does anyone know if it's possible to cut an ogg audio file without having to re-encode it/
<Martijn81> *?
<Kr4t05> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<Zamboulie> i was on here a second ago about my sound card
<Zamboulie> can somebody just help me install the drivers?
<Zamboulie> it is like 4 steps but i dont know how do to it
<Zamboulie> http://sourceforge.net/projects/emu10k1/
<yoguess> dapper and breezy are same??
<Zamboulie> just open it and help me out with the few steps needed
<kRaKoN> hi
<Zamboulie> i have a cd that i labelled as the 64 bit version of linux
<Zamboulie> but i think i named it wrong
<Zamboulie> how can you tell if its 32 or 64 bit by looking at the contents of the cd?
<Zamboulie> oh it says right on the cd lol
<Zamboulie> ok i'm gonna go reinstall
<token__> trying to do anything with apt-get fails with " failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `evolution': Input/output error"
<token__> how can i fix this?
<kRaKoN> i have no idea
<token__> http://pastebin.ca/172436 here are more details
<shadowr3d> hello everyone
<shadowr3d> hows it going
<shadowr3d> good i hope
<tachyon> except me
<shadowr3d> why
<tachyon> i tried a Dapper install that failed miserably
<shadowr3d> o
<shadowr3d> sorry to hear that
<tachyon> used a genuine shipped CD of 6.06 LTS on to a 500MHz celeron
<Ghostz> how can i enable that "icon" that shows network traffic on kubuntu?
<tachyon> no error messages during install (except it couldnt get past the proxy server)
<tachyon> but i cant login!
<shadowr3d> so how are you using konversation
<tachyon> oh its on another machine
<shadowr3d> did u try the recovery mode and try adduser
<tachyon> I've never heard of that
<shadowr3d> o its a way of hacking linux
<tachyon> did you mean boot into the terminal?
<shadowr3d> no
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> one more question
<ubuntu> is it possible to reinstall linux without formatting and all that?
<ubuntu> so that you can keep your files?
<tachyon> like OS X?
<ubuntu> was that directed to me?
<tachyon> yes
<ubuntu> umm
<tachyon> OS X can install "over-the-top"
<ubuntu> i dunno
<ubuntu> but is it possible?
<tachyon> i dunno either
<ubuntu> well ya
<ubuntu> i wanna know if it can install over the top
<notech> if /home is its own partition, don't let it format that and all user files/data will remain
<word> [17187343.888000]  I/O error in filesystem ("sda1") meta-data dev sda1 block 0x28c10d30       ("xfs_trans_read_buf") error 5 buf count 8192 - any reasons why i should get that from a brand new hd?
<ubuntu> what about packages?
<ubuntu> i have XGL and stuff installed
<notech> i don't know how well kubuntu handles an upgrade
<tachyon> word: bad block on hard drive?
<ubuntu> well it says just the swap is gonna be formattd
<ubuntu> so how do i know where its gonna install?
<word> tachyon: not sure..should i run badblocks on it?
<ubuntu> i mounted the linux partition as root
<ubuntu> should i do that?
<tachyon> word- good idea to test it
<ubuntu> will i still keep the files?
<ubuntu> whatever i'll try it
<notech> do a backup first
<ubuntu> too late
<ubuntu> lol
<tachyon> what tools are there to image a linux hard drive?
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> it won't work
<ubuntu> i do need to format
<tachyon> OS X wins!
<ubuntu> pfft please
<tachyon> ha ha
<notech> i've only installed it once and rarely use it, someone else may know
<tachyon> dont be touchy
<Kr4t05> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ubuntu> ooh
<ubuntu> cool stuff
<ubuntu> does windows have any stuff that boosts hd performance?
<ubuntu> i use it for gaming
<lotusleaf> ubuntu yes it does, it's format C: and it worked for me
<tachyon> ubuntu: most linux people i've met have liked OS X
<ubuntu> lmao!
<ubuntu> os x and linux are based off the same thing
<word> tachyon: it's not going anywhere :-/
<Kr4t05> ubuntu: Try #windows for that info. :P
<word> tachyon: stuck at 0
<ubuntu> m'k
<ubuntu> do you guys know why i'm formatting and reinstalling?
<ubuntu> cuz i coudn't get the sound card to work
<ubuntu> and in the live cd it does lmao
<lotusleaf> ubuntu: "Microsoft DirectX killing innovation" http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=8556
<ubuntu> wow whats this
<tachyon> word- methinks you have a bad hd
<word> seriously?
<tachyon> good drives pass tests fine
<word> I had one before spent a day in #hardware talkin with some people in there and they all came to the concl that it was bad...so i rma'd  it and got this one...and it's doing almost the same thing
<ubuntu> so is everyone gonna use opengl now or something?
<Linux_Galore> osx != linux
<notech> try changing its cable
<Linux_Galore> hardly bsd anymore
<ubuntu> XGL = pwns vista
<ubuntu> honestly though
<word> notech: hmm..no other cables :-/ well...ya know...if that's the problem...i vow to spend an entire day staring down the defective cable..
<ubuntu> directX 10 or openGL 2.0?
<tachyon> word- you need to test it in another machine
<ubuntu> dx10 wins this one
<ubuntu> :(
<ubuntu> can opengl do everything that directx 9 can do?
<Linux_Galore> yeah dx10 wins because it has more games industry interest thus more $$$ behind it
<Linux_Galore> opengl is better for big screen animation
<lotusleaf> ubuntu give it time, I'm sure someone is working on something to challenge directx, but as FOSS
<Linux_Galore> not so much for games
<ubuntu> why don't more ppl program in opengl
<ubuntu> i wanna game in linux too
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu same reason people dont program for os2 anymore
<notech> no money to back it.
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu you go were the money is
<ubuntu> aww
<lotusleaf> ubuntu the game Prey works in wine ;)
<ubuntu> :O
<ubuntu> how does it look?
<ubuntu> i had guild wars running one day and the shaders were messed up
<Kr4t05> ubuntu: because, in linux, you need to program for all of the different configurations. ALSA, OSS, JACKd, etc. and that's just sound systems.
<Kr4t05> Linux isn't "standard" enough.
<notech> still wouldn't, very few would be willing to pay for linux games
<lotusleaf> ubuntu try it for yourself with the prey demo
<tachyon> Kr4t05: thats what people like about it
<Kr4t05> tachyon: But, developers don't like it. Because, with that diversity from system to system, comes an enormous cost of programming to implement the diversity.
<Kr4t05> With Windows, it's one API: DirectX.
<tachyon> Kr4t05: also with OS X
<Xanith> Linux_Galore: you still here?
<Kr4t05> If the kernel crew could lay out a list of "recommended" guidelines for distros to use as a base for their structure, software developers would be more willing to program for Linux.
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: yes
<Kr4t05> Rather than have distros wander willy-nilly without regard.
<coreymon77>  !
<Kr4t05> AcK!
<coreymon77> hehehehehe
<Xanith> Ok,I downloaded the Desktop ISO... it gets to a point where it just has the kubuntu logo and a blue bar... but no install button...
<coreymon77> i love doing that
<word> notech: just acquired another sata cable :D gonna test it out now.
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: so you dont get to the desktop ??
<Xanith> nope
<Xanith> but its not froze... if i hit CLT+ALT+Backspace it shuts down
<word> well maybe i should describe the problem  first...i can write to it fine 90 gigs plus in a row no problems.. transfering 1.5 gigs from it to my main hd 1.5 gigs in it stops functioning
<Kr4t05> Point being, until there is a set standard for programmers to work by, there can be no real rise in the *nix game market.
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: did you search on www.google.com/linux  ie dell 2600 ubuntu laptop
<Kr4t05> id is merely nice enough to adhere to open standards, because they rock,
<Xanith> theres a google for linux?
<word> tachyon: ever heard of that kind of thing before?
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: yep
<coreymon77>   !
<Xanith> the only thing i see is something about downgrading the bios to A08
<Xanith> which will be interesting seeing as i dont even own a floppy drive anymore lol
<tachyon> word; no i havent used SATA on linux machines
<SpAwN> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: Im poking around www.linux-laptops.net
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: if you can go into the bios and turn the plug and play and power management off
<Xanith> ok i'll try that
<Xanith> let me reboot
<Xanith> Linux_Galore: there is no where on the bios to turn those off... im gonna try and figure out a way to get this bios on the laptop without installing windows xp to do it lol
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: yeah Im reading also the bios needs a partition on the hardisk , ouch
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: 2600 doesnt look like a Linux friendly laptop
<Xanith> yea im noticing that myself
<Xanith> but i want linux and i dont want to have to run it on my AMD64 system lol
<Xanith> i have Vista on here... im kinda having fun playing with it at the moment
<tbag> when is youtube gonna run on linux without sound delay???
<Linux_Galore> get Linux with XGL, makes vista look like a side show
<Linux_Galore> tbag: ?? I dont get a delay
<Linux_Galore> tbag: then again I have flash 9 installed
<Xanith> whats XGL?
<tachyon> Xanith: more window dressing effects
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: adds effects to the GUI like transparency and shaddows and animated icons and menu's
<tdog> hello everyone :)
<Linux_Galore> Xanith: also adds to your ram resources disapearing lol
<tdog> newbie in the house.. please don't hate  me :)
<tachyon> hi tdog
<tdog> i need to install driver for my graphic card , NVIDIA .. i downloaded the driver, but no clue how to install
<tdog> it is .run extension
<Dr_Willis> we dont hate you... yet. :)
<tdog> :(
<tdog> thanks Dr willis
<Dr_Willis> You may want to follow the  direction son the nvidia wiki page
<tdog> :)
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> and use the prepackaged ones.. Unless you know that you absoutely NEED the latest drivers..
<tdog> prepackaged ones??? thats all i found .. as i said im new , and there are tons of different extension for linux :(
<Dr_Willis> tdog,  you are thinking in windows terms.
<Dr_Willis> learn about how the package system works for kubuntu. :P  and become one with the 'apt-get'
<tachyon> Dr_Willis: all ex-Windows users think in Windows terms :)
<tdog> i guess. :).. i incountered about 6 different extension while was installing different programs
<Dr_Willis> tachyon,  in the same way that Zombie-MUtant-lemmings - think in zomvie terms.
<Dr_Willis> extensions?
<tdog> im EXWINDOW user  :)
<tachyon> Dr_Willis: they know no other way
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure what you are doing.. but i bet  you are doing it the hard way.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tdog> lol
<tdog> you right
<tdog> linux is new to me
<Dr_Willis> This is when it pays to spend a day just reading different web sites and guides.
<Dr_Willis> the 'zen' of linux. :P
<tdog> this is my first install and i have a good graphic card but only generic driver installed for it
<Dr_Willis> printing out man pages and reading them in the library.. (or bathroom)
<Dr_Willis> tdog,  it takes me about 3 min to get the nvidia drivers up and going on a new install.
<tdog> i been , i been reading .. lol .. but have no idea what im reading  :)
<tdog> well,
<tdog> 3 days and still going
<Dr_Willis> why worry about it at this time. :P you will get them going eventually. Its just a few apt-get commands.
<tdog> now you talking jebrish with me
<Dr_Willis> howeer the nvidia wiki does need a little work. its less then clear at some points.
<tdog> :)
<tachyon> is there a better site than www.filext.com
<tdog> but im soo damn excited to get linux up and running
<dek> tdog: check Adept
<dek> it's easier than the console, for beginners
<dek> there you can find a lot of software from repositories
<tdog> adept ??? where can i find that ??
<dek> Alt+Space and type "Adept"
<dek> or in System Menu
<tachyon> alt space does nothing for me
<dek> don't you have Katapult installed?
<tdog> it seems its installed
<tachyon> what's Katapult?
<tdog> woow .
<dek> a VERY nice app of KDE
<tachyon> is it like Spotlight in OS X
<dek> with it you won't need icons in the desktop anymore :P
<tachyon> it sounds like Spotlight
<tachyon> is it in the standard repositories?
<dek> yes I think
<tdog> cool.
<Dr_Willis> There are some Kubuntu/Ubuntu beggiiner guides that you may want to check out also. :P
<dek> but you should enable universe and multiverse anyway
<tdog> im confused.. lol
<dek> we all were at the beginning
<dek> but IRC is so useful :P
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #1 - when in doubt "THINK"
<tdog> lol
<tdog> thanks Dr
<dek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<dek> always check that
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #2 - when in doubt read and then "THINK"  about what you read.. even if you dont understand it now.. read stuff.. then rember it later.. so you get the big picture
<dek> and the Wiki
<tdog> damn microsoft been playing tricks with my mind
<tachyon> Dr_Willis:  i have thought and read on the forums about my failed install, but i got no clues
<Dr_Willis> tachyon,  'problem exists between keyboard and chair'  :)
<tdog> lol
<tdog> is true
<tdog> how good a linux compare to window.
<tachyon> not me :)
<tdog> i know a few
<tdog> but wondring , where is it heading
<tachyon> Dr_Willis: "your session lasted less than 10 seconds"
<Dr_Willis> tachyon,  X is crashing sounds like.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tachyon> Dr_Willis: instantly
<tachyon> but why does the liveCD work, but not the installed OS?
<Dr_Willis> yep..  try 'startx' and see if ya get any good error messages
<Dr_Willis> i would guess a issue with the xorg.conf
<tachyon> startx & ?
<Dr_Willis> startx is the command to 'start x' from the console.
<tachyon> no i mean, add the "&" ?
<Dr_Willis> wny bother. :P
<tachyon> oh
<tdog> i leave now , need to do some reading , once i know few big words, i be back to this irc. thanks for all your helps :)
<Dr_Willis> you can always go to a 2nd console if ya really want to.
<tachyon> me? no i can only boot into the terminal
<tachyon> there is no xsession
<Dr_Willis> tachyon,  yes.. so use 'startx' from the terminal  (console) and see if any errors are shown
<dek> gl tdog :P
<Dr_Willis> there is no need to use gdm/kdm/XYZPDQdm at all. :)
<tachyon> aha
<Dr_Willis> Linux FUNdamentals
<Dr_Willis> startx will also read the .xinitrc file (MAKE ONE if ya want to) to decide what windowmanager and other programs to load.
<Dr_Willis> example .xinitrc file
<Dr_Willis> 2 lines
<Dr_Willis> xterm &
<Dr_Willis> exec icewm
<tachyon> oh yeah i remember now
<Dr_Willis>  :)
<tachyon> put .xinitrc in ~, right?
<Dr_Willis> if you dont have one it will use the system wide defaulg
<Dr_Willis> its in your home dir . correct
<tachyon> there is no need to make a .xession file?
<Dr_Willis> .xsession is used by some gdm/kdm entres i recall
<Dr_Willis> ive never used one that i can rember
<word> notech: i hope i don't jynx it...but i think the new cable did the trick..
<tachyon> word: hurrah!
<word> and i'm a mad of my word
<word> i'll schedule sunday for staring down the defective cable
<word> man*
<tachyon> see, there is no .xsession file. Maybe i need to make one
<tachyon> then it wont crash
<Dr_Willis> i dont have one
<tachyon> oh
<Dr_Willis> and you are thinking in windows terms. :P
<Dr_Willis> 'lets try somthing at random and hope it fix's it... '
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> did ya get some error messages in the console?
<tachyon> no i think in macOS terms :)
<Dr_Willis> macos people tend to think that   they are better then eveyone else.. because their pc's are so shiny.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> and their wallets are so empty
<Dr_Willis> I got OS-X working on vmware yesterday
<tachyon> cool
<tachyon> pls lets forget about the money side of things
<Dr_Willis> its sluggish.. but i actually think its faster then my real imac.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> My next 'new' machine will proberly be in the $300 range total.
<Dr_Willis> and this older one will become my UBER-file-server
<ccherrett> I am try to get a 19" Wide monitor at 1440 x 900 but I can only get 1280 x 1024
<ccherrett> I have set my modeline to Modeline "1440x900"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
<tachyon> uhh, Dr_Willis, thanks for the help but i cant try things out.. the box is at work
<tachyon> i have made some mental notes
<tachyon> (and written ones)
<ccherrett> and my display subsection to SubSection "Display"
<ccherrett>                 Depth           24
<ccherrett>                 Modes           "1440x900"
<ccherrett>                 ViewPort 0 0
<ccherrett>         EndSubSection
<ccherrett> still no 1440x900 :(
<Telroth_Plushie|> wheeeee
<Telroth_Plushie|> xgl+compiz
<Telroth_Plushie|> imma happy person ^^
<Healot> yay; system crash; very unhappy person :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> nah, it auto-restarts
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<dek> ccherrett: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dek> maybe you can find your answer there
* ccherrett is reading the solution :)
<dek> :P
<ccherrett> dek: no help there :(
<dek> then I got no idea :P
<Dr_Willis> i also often to go that x modeline generator web site to get my modelines generates
<Dr_Willis> or use a live cd that happens to get it right.. and steal the info from their xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu is the first disrto ive had - that actually got my widescreen laptop display correct
<lotusleaf> ubuntu for the win
<Riddick> kubuntu did the same for my new 22" widescreen.  it set the size exactly to what it is.
<Dr_Willis> sems that widescreen lcd's for the desktop are getting more and more common.
<Riddick> macbook pro for my laptop and linux for my desktop machine   best of both worlds
<Dr_Willis> rotate them so they are 'tall screens' :)
<Riddick> yeah, and IMHO they are by far the best displays
<Riddick> widescreen is good for side by side browsing or whatever not to mention the best for movie play back
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok, xgl is too stable, i'm going to try and crash it
<Dr_Willis> I got all these comic book files i need to read. someday.
<Dr_Willis> I need a nice tablet pc so i can read the comics heh
<Riddick> heh
<Riddick> the only way i would ever own a table would be if it were given to me   even then i would have to format it and put nix on it
<Riddick> table / tablet i meant
<kRaKoN> How do i set globals off on the php.ini with put editing it? I know there is a way to do it with "# php -i | grep globals" but that's to turn them on, what about to turn them off?
<Dr_Willis> I had my laptop sitting on its side so i could read the comic books. :)
<ccherrett> Dr_Willis: I am not getting this to work. I have tried the different modlines but no success:) can you post some of your xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> what video card ya got?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia?
<tachyon> then he would have to kill you
<ccherrett> Dr_Willis: nvidia
<tachyon> bye4now
<Dr_Willis> http://usalug.org/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=25
<Dr_Willis> is for my nvidia desktop machine with tv out
<Dr_Willis> :)
* ccherrett is thankful
<Dr_Willis> my widescreen box is an ati card and its way over there... :P
<Dr_Willis> but i dident even have to edit that one.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ccherrett> Dr_Willis: oh this has not 1440x900 in it
<Linux_Galore> anyone got a howto on installing the ms core fonts in kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> found one for ubuntu but the file is missing in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install the package
<Dr_Willis> is all i ever did. should be the same for both k/ubuntu
<Xanith> Linux_Galore: I have a couple of questions for u if u have a sec...
<Dr_Willis> msttcorefonts - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<Dr_Willis> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ccherrett> could my diplay problems be the fact that I am not using the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> ccherrett,  i have had some machines that needed the nvidid drivers to get correct res.
<Dr_Willis> so i would say YES...
<Dr_Willis> X is falling back to a failsafe lower res. is my guess
<ccherrett> Dr_Willis: any hints to get it running in kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> Dr_Willis: well I typed apt-get install msttcorefonts and it came back with nothing
<Dr_Willis> insall the nvidia drivres first.. then start tweaking
<Dr_Willis> Linux_Galore,  you did set up the  Multiverse repo?
<ccherrett> Dr_Willis: do I get the drivers from nvidia
<Xanith> Linux_Galore: I'm thinking of going ahead and installing kubuntu on my amd64 computer, but I just got a DVD-RW drive recently, and i'm just curious if you can still burn DVD movies and things like that on linux...
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ccherrett> thanks
<Dr_Willis> ccherrett,  ive installed them so many times - its a 3-10 min task. :)
<Dr_Willis> Xanith,   its possible.. but thees no nice -idiot-friendly tools/front ends out that ive seen yet.
<Xanith> K3B doesn't have it integrated yet?
<Linux_Galore> Dr_Willis: yeah multiverse is enabled
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I have a problem
<ubuntu> kubuntu will only run in safe graphics mode
<Dr_Willis> Linux_Galore,  try 'apt-cache search msttcorefonts'
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<Dr_Willis> i always spell it wrong
<Dr_Willis> you did update the apt repos after adding multiverse?
<Linux_Galore> Dr_Willis: got it theres an error in sources.list
<ryan__> is there a way to compleatly reformat a harddrive i screwed one of mine up in fdisk
<Homer> anyone know why KDE wouldn't work unless in safe graphics mode?
<Linux_Galore> Homer: graphics card issues
<Dr_Willis> ryan__,   you can easially refdisk and reformat a drive..
<ccherrett> what is the command to launch synaptic from command line
<Dr_Willis> what do ya mean by 'competely' however
<Dr_Willis> ccherrett,  synaptic
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<ccherrett> oh :(
<Dr_Willis> if ya got it installed.
<ccherrett> haha
<Homer> Linux_Galore: it's strange though, Breezy worked fine
<dougmo> Well, I installed kubuntu ver 6.06 LTS. All seems to be OK so far.
<Homer> Can I get into safe graphics mode if I install Kubuntu on my HDD?
<ryan__> well here the problem i was trying to reformat from a ntfs file system to a ext3 or ext2 file system and my internet was down so i couldnt bring up any forums or anything. so i decided to just try to figure it out. that ow i learned how to do it in dos and now it only reads it as 800mb or so and its a 120gb disk
<Dr_Willis> ryan__,  'reformat to' - you mean convert? or erase the ntfs and lose all its data.. and use the new space as ext3?
<ryan__> shure
<ryan__> yeah
<Dr_Willis> sure what? :P
<ryan__> yes
<Dr_Willis> dos's fdisk - is limited. use a live cd  tht comes with gparted. is the easiest fix.
<USlvlC> or a seagate zero fill
<Homer> Dr_Willis: Can I get into safe graphics mode if I install Kubuntu on my HDD?
<Dr_Willis> Homer,  i would imagine so.
<Homer> ok here goes nothing
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever needed to do so.. or can ever recall SEEING how to get into 'safe graphics mode' :P
<Homer> :(
<ryan__> i have gparted on my installed linux but i dont have any options ...i cant do anthing on that drive
<Dr_Willis> i imagine safe graphics mode. is using the svga driver for X
<Dr_Willis> is all there is to it
<Homer> yeah
<Dr_Willis> ryan__,  'a live cd'  is handy for such tasks
<Homer> well apperently that is all the kubuntu supports out of the box on my laptop
<ryan__> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to run gparted on mounted drives. :P
<Dr_Willis> or have a system crash due to other apps running
<ryan__> it was mounted but i unmounted it befor i tryed to do anything with fdisk
* Dr_Willis goes web surfing for some music.
<Dr_Willis> Ilike this 'latin' type music.. but i need english words. :P  so what catagory would that be, Heh
<ryan__> ok im sorry i told you wrong when i go to gparted on the linux i have installed it just freezes up when i click on that drive
<omar> hi guys , can I ask you how is the azureus
<Homer> you know gnome and kde almost work identical these days
<Dr_Willis> Homer,  they are both converging nicely in many ways.. yet still keeping their differances. :P
<Dr_Willis> drag and drop now seems to work from kde to gnome and visa-versa
<Dr_Willis> Homer,  what video card ya got in the laptop?
<Homer> ATI x700
<Homer> I'm overrriding my Ubuntu 5.10 with Kubuntu 6.06.1 right now
<Dr_Willis> then when you install kubuntu you will want to follow the !ati wiki pages  :)
<Homer> I hope I can get into safe mode
<Dr_Willis> You may have better luck doing a clean install.
<Homer> I am I'm using the CD
<Dr_Willis> Im still wondering where you even SEE a 'safe' mode thing at. :P
<Homer> it was in boot options
<OPP> i worship kubuntu
<Homer> I'll try installing the properitary ati driver
<OPP> it solved all my problems
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'failsafe' ?
<Homer> it
<Homer> it's called "safe graphics mode"
<Dr_Willis> must be only on the live cd.. and tells x to use the svga driver then for x
<Homer> there should be a way to do that via install :(
<Homer> maybe a grub boot option
<Homer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> if you are on a real install.. you set up the drivers you NEED. :P
<Dr_Willis> its that simple.
<Dr_Willis> the live cd's grub options get passed to the X configuration subsystem. i am guessing.
<Homer> ok I'm going to see if it worked
<teardrop`afk> what I really like about kubuntu is that it comes with an mp3 player
<Dr_Willis> it does?
<Dr_Willis> never noticed. :P i tend to apt-get install xmms from the start
<omar> guys how can hide files in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> define 'hide' :)
<Dr_Willis> we talking porn? or just a few dirctories?
<teardrop`afk> Dr_Willis: keep it pg
<Dr_Willis> the standard way is for files beginning ith a . to be 'hidden' but its more where  the apps just ignore them.
<Dr_Willis> If you want to secure other things.. you can have an enrypted drive, or even files inside a loopback filesystem
<teardrop> is kubuntu like a program that installs in windows?
<teardrop> I installed it but I cant find it in the start menu
<OPP> last night kubuntu saved my life
<OPP> it was truly incredible
<teardrop> does anyone know? I checked in C:\Program Files\ but kubuntu wasnt there
<OPP> teardrop
<OPP> lol
<OPP> did you check system32
<OPP> silly!
<teardrop> OPP: let me check
<OPP> k
<Sir_Homer> d
<OPP> if its not there
<teardrop> OPP: I still cant find it
<OPP> hmm
<OPP> are you looking for the iso?
<OPP> or the debian ripoff
<teardrop> no, I installed kubuntu but I can't find it
<OPP> i mean operating system
<OPP> o
<OPP> well
<OPP> i dunno then
<teardrop> I'm in windows but I dont see kubuntu in the start menu
<OPP> ya
<balld> Is there a new version of Kubuntu out that I don't know about? Last time I checked, you couldn't install it inside of windows
<teardrop> kubuntu is just the new name for kazaa right
<balld> lol
<teardrop> what's funny
<balld> You
<balld> You're kidding right?
<teardrop> I'm not kidding about the part that I cant download any music with kubuntu
<teardrop> because it's not showing up in my start menu
<OPP> i heard kubuntu is used with hacking or something
<OPP> it uses linux hacks
<hastesaver> teardrop, are you serious or trolling? (Although I realise this question is always pointless...)
<OPP> not downladoing
<teardrop> hastesaver: whats trolling?
<teardrop> hastesaver: does that mean there's something wrong with how i installed it
<OPP> no
* Dr_Willis just stares at everyone.
<teardrop> someone please help me, I really want to use this new version of kazaa
<OPP> well
<balld> Whew! Glad I remembered there was an ignore button
<hastesaver> teardrop, ok, Kubuntu is an entire operating system (like Windows). It does NOT run under Windows. One can use it *instead of* Windows.
<teardrop> hastesaver: LOL you got owned bud
<hastesaver> teardrop, it has nothing to do with Kazaa. You are mistaken. Which is why everyone is confused
<teardrop> hastesaver: I am an avid debian user
<teardrop> nigga
<OPP> kubuntu is good
<OPP> i mean
<teardrop> LOL
<OPP> its a  nice word
<hastesaver> teardrop, ok, great. But what reactions were you expecting anyway?
<OPP> rolls off my tongue
<teardrop> hastesaver: dunno its just funny
<OPP> just like nigger
<hastesaver> teardrop, This is not #debian, so flames are very infrequent :-)
<dougmo> "It does NOT run under Windows" well you can under windows or windows under linux with VMWare or one of the other muliti OS progs.
<teardrop> hastesaver: wutang clan
<OPP> aint nothin
<OPP> to
<OPP> fuck
<Lynoure> !language
<teardrop> dougmo: no, just stop trying
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<OPP> wit
<OPP> family friendly
<OPP> kak
<OPP> lets make cocaine cool
<teardrop> does anyone want an invite to oink?
<Homer> how do I reboot xwindows?
<OPP> we need a few more half naked wonmen in the pool
<jbandlirpa> I got a question
<teardrop> Homer: /uninstall
<balld> ctrl alt backspace
<dougmo> I just put opp on ignore.
<balld> you too?
<balld> :)
<OPP> wow hes so cool for saying that
<teardrop> lol yah his father abused him as a child
<OPP> ya
<OPP> actually
<balld> 2 ignores in 5 minutes
<jbandlirpa> How do you find out what ethernet card you have? I need to DL drivers
<OPP> lol
<teardrop> jbandlirpa: stfu
<Dr_Willis> dident abuse him  enough i think.
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  lspci,
<jbandlirpa> Excuse me?
<teardrop> jbandlirpa: DID YOU TRY MANPAGES
<OPP> he tried man-holes
<jbandlirpa> Manpages?
<OPP> hahahah
<OPP> man eth0
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  or boot a live cd. and find one that makes it work.. the see what modules it loads.
<teardrop> jbandlirpa: www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<OPP> man ifconfig
<OPP> nigga
<OPP> man ifconfig
<OPP> man ifconfig
<OPP> read nigga, read
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<teardrop> ubotu: your one of the biggest fag bots ever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your one of the biggest fag bots ever - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OPP> LOOL
<OPP> LOL
<OPP> LOL
<jbandlirpa> well my internet works w/kubunto but I had to downgrade my windows to w2k from xp and w2k dont seem to have a driver
<teardrop> jbandlirpa: linux was the wrong choice
<teardrop> jbandlirpa: go back to windows...this shit sucks
<Dr_Willis> the lspci command shows all seen  pci devices
<jbandlirpa> I have no problems with linux
<jbandlirpa> lspci? type that in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> yes..
<nalioth> teardrop: would you like to be next?
<teardrop> jbandlirpa: no write it on a piece of paper
<teardrop> nalioth: fuck you faggot fuck
<teardrop> nalioth: your mother is a whore
<dougmo> Nalioth: thank you!
<jbandlirpa> wow this channel needs a mod
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  it has  ops.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> they are 'stealthed'
<jbandlirpa> ok
<jbandlirpa> I called bellsouth and told them internet works good on linux but not windows and they couldnt fig it out
<nalioth> jbandlirpa: we have plenty of ops here
<dougmo> Now that you've booted the trolls, can I ask some questions. I've used many flavors of linux but this is the first time I've set up Kbuntu full time on a machine's HD.
<nalioth> they just don't wear their hats  :)
<Lynoure> What a morning... Does anyone have problems I could help with? I'd love to do some good deed now
<jbandlirpa> LOL
<Dr_Willis> You called your isp - because your are having a windows driver problem? :)
<Homer> ok my resolution is stuck at some screw up resolution
<jbandlirpa> yes
<Homer> 1024x768
<Homer> my laptop supports 1200x800 widescreen
<Homer> no option to change it to that
<jbandlirpa> Is it possible that the modem was made after w2k came out ?
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  considering how old w2k is... id say yes.
<balld> Homer: Mine is running at 1200x800 out of the box
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  you are refering to a dial up modem rigth?
<jbandlirpa> No ethernet
<hastesaver> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Homer> balld: I have no drivers
<dougmo> I figured out how to enable Adept's "universe". That was pretty simple. Now about apt-get. Can I use it instead and is there any Kubuntu related reason to do so. Some distros seem to think that synaptic and adept are shakier than apt-get though I'm not sure why.
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  then what does a modem have to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Lynoure> Homer: Not even under System settings -> Display?
<jbandlirpa> well, its not the modem but the ethernet card I think is the problem
<Dr_Willis> dougmo,  they are front ends to apt-get..  no real problems doing it either way
<Dr_Willis> dougmo,   i mixx and match,  depeds on if i am sshing to the box. or at the  desktop
<jbandlirpa> I have all 4 green lights on my modem when i go to windows
<dougmo> Dr_Willis: K
<jbandlirpa> but I cant look at any pages
<Homer> Lynoure: nope, but I'm working on that
<Dr_Willis> jbandlirpa,  if your network card is not configured - it wont matter about the modem much at all.
<wry> just configured my graphics card. Can anyone suggest some games that will do it justice? I've got chromium and ppracer (which didn't work until now), surely theres a bunch of other pretty games out there
<jbandlirpa> windows keeps looking for a source to install the ethernet
<Dr_Willis> logically - it sounds lik eyou need to go download the correct windows drivers for that network card.
<Dr_Willis> and yes windows can be very very dumb about network card drivers
<Lynoure> wry: Enemy Territory seems to be popular
<hastesaver> wry, which reminds me.. I've never been able to get ET to work. Probably because I don't have a graphics card. You could try it though -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<Dr_Willis> Linux drivers tend to be based on the actual chipset on the card.
<Dr_Willis> trembulus is a nice game. but it makes me dizzy
<Dr_Willis> tremulus
<jbandlirpa> this is what linux says my ethernet is
<jbandlirpa> 0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<jbandlirpa> what do I look up as far as a driver online
<Dr_Willis> time to use google..
<jbandlirpa> the 82562ez?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a good place to start. :P
<jbandlirpa> Ok cool!, thx :)
<Dr_Willis> ya want us to enter google.com for ya next? :)
<Dr_Willis> !google 82562EZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google 82562EZ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> darn
<jbandlirpa> If ya wanna lol
<Dr_Willis> no google bot.
<jbandlirpa> brb
<wry> thanx hastesaver I'll give it a go
<wry> Any other suggestions guys?
<Dr_Willis> 'cube' only its got a new name now
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Linux game tome - check it out
<hastesaver> wry, I loved Enigma; puzzle-solving and mouse skills :-) Not a graphics-intensive game though, so it's not what you asked. I just mentioned it.
<Dr_Willis> rocks n diamonds is my fav.
<Dr_Willis> slune - is fun also
<Dr_Willis> xpilot for old-skool-killing
<lol> XD
<lol> I installed smtpd, and then uninstalled it, and now when I reboot I get sendmail script errors
<lol> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> use the --purge option when you uninstalled it?
<lol> I don't think so
<Dr_Willis> or just remove the services so it dont get started
<Dr_Willis> or both. :)
<lol> I believe I used adept at the time
<lol> I just did something bad :( I removed a file in rc0
<lol> (it was /etc/rc0.d/K19sendmail
<ep> whats the difference between linux-k7 and linux-image-k7?
<Dr_Willis> trivial
<cvt> how do i fix my k3b?
<wry> okay the games is on their way cheers guys!!
<Dr_Willis> cvt,  how... vague. :)
<wry> now for a more technical question...
<cvt> Dr_Willis,  what do you need?
<hastesaver> cvt, what is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> ugh.. information. :P
<ep> nevermind
<cvt> hastesaver,  it just sits there. last time it sat for 12 hours
<cvt> error 255
<Dr_Willis> 255? thats an odd error #
<cvt> i have 128mB ram 799mHz
<Dr_Willis> Ick. :P
<wry> I've had probs with the sound in some avi files not syncing with the video, at first I thought it was just a dud file and then I bumped into another
<Dr_Willis> wry,  mplayer and other players have a feature where you can  increse/decrease the video/sound sync differance..    that may be neeed. and yes it can be an annoying.
<Dr_Willis> it often depends on how/what codec the file is using
<cvt> hastesaver,  i'm trying to burn an iso image
<wry> DR W... any idea if either VLC or Kaffeine have  such a feature?
<ryan_> does anyone know if flash player 8 is oun for linux yet
<hastesaver> wry, it could also be that the decoding isn't happening fast enough. In that case, mplayer has this option of "framedropping" to maintain sync.
<Dr_Willis> wry,  i think vlc does.. but ive never used it.
<Dr_Willis> most of the stuff i watch are tv shows.. so the sync never gets noticeable
<dougmo> After an instation of a program (gimp in this case) is there a way to make the menu auto-update without a reboot?
<wry> DR W sounds like your suggesting I get mplayer
<Dr_Willis> dougmo,  it should show up.. theres some kde command that can force it to rescan.. but i cant rember it.
<Dr_Willis> wry,  i use all the players.. i often find video that dont pla y in one..but does another one
<wry> yeah I just downloaded a ukulele techniques video... it's really annoying to try and use it without the sound in sync
<Dr_Willis> ukulele? Egads!
* Dr_Willis hides
<Dr_Willis> well at least its not the Bagpipes!
<unix_infidel> mind your words.
<unix_infidel> warren buffet plays the ukelele
<Dr_Willis> So did Tiny TIm.
<Dr_Willis> so did Greg Brady on that one Ep. where they were in Hawaii
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: the guy from A Christmas Carol?
<cvt> Dr_Willis, what information do you need?
<dougmo> Warren Buffet also lives in a dumpy tract home, but this doesn't mean you should, if you don't want to.
<Dr_Willis> dougmo,  Hes my neighbor :P
<unix_infidel> man i wish there was a way to update firefox in linux like there is for windows.
<unix_infidel> automatically installs and updates all the extensions and such.
<dougmo> Oh, heck now I think I've inadvertently insulted Dr_Willis. Sorry!
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  use the 'klik' packages and install the latest for  your user. is one way
<Dr_Willis> :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: right. i'll get right on that.
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  and my firefox does update the extensions
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: but i meant during the actual firefox update install.
<Dr_Willis> i mus thave 20 extensions loaded in the thing.
<unix_infidel> it autochecks for extension updates.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. mine checks every time it starts up...
<unix_infidel> heh, i only have about 5-6
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: right, that's fine, but what about when you update?
<Dr_Willis> you need an extension updater-updater!
<wry> and so do I (play ukulele)
<Dr_Willis> i never worry about updating.
<Dr_Willis> :) it will get updated in 6 Mo.
<unix_infidel> i tried learning the guitar.
<unix_infidel> didnt work out that well.
* Dr_Willis plays the Kazoo
<wry> check out jake shimabukuro and you'll get a new perspective on uke (his cover of while my guitar gently weeps is the shit!!)
* Dr_Willis cowers in fear
<wry> Dr W  from what?
* Dr_Willis jams to   DontDownloadThis....mp3
<Dr_Willis> :)
<wry> ??
<Dr_Willis> Now the Accordian! now thats an intrument you can be proud of!
<dougmo> getting ready to run firefox 2 beta 2. I like the inline spell checker.
<unix_infidel> learning to spell is much more rewarding.
<wry> Absolutely!!
<dougmo> learning to spell? Never happen.
<wry> But then I'm a folky!
<unix_infidel> kids nowadays.
<unix_infidel> they barely know how to spell curse words.
<cvt> what are some alternatives to k3b?
<dougmo> (grumbles about youngsters who are just babes in arms calling me a kid(
<Dr_Willis> http://www.myspace.com/weirdal
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cvt> for burning iso images
<Philip5> unix_infidel: you mean words like !"%&%#! :)
<unix_infidel> keep a PDA with them just so they can do google ---> define: (*&%^
<unix_infidel> while their tagging down main street.
<unix_infidel> they're*
<Homer> hey
<Homer> I can't get my video driver working still ><
<Homer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dougmo> firefox beta started painlessly.
<Dr_Willis> ati can be a real real pain
<Dr_Willis> cvt,  could alwyas use the cdrecord command line tool
<unix_infidel> i just use nero on a win box :P
<unix_infidel> just vnc :)
<wry> DrW I gots mplayer now. How do i change the sync? Had a quick browse through the options, it's nowhere obvious so I thoiught I'd ask you.
<dougmo> I think at least for now Dr_Willis has gone.
<wry> ah... so I see! Nuts!!!
<wry> anyone else know how to change the audio video sync in mplayer?
<cvt> how do i burn an iso image on my desktop to cd with  cdrecord?
<draik> cvt, use k3b
<cvt> draik,  i can't get it to start to burn in k3b
<draik> is k3b a broken install for you?
<Lynoure> cvt: googling for   iso cdrecord burn   or just   man cdrecord  might get you started
<cvt> draik,  i'll try that
<draik> cvt, ok. Good luck
<Homer> WOOT
<Homer> finally got the crappy ATI drivers to work
<Homer> too bad they are 32 bit
<draik> at least its something
<Homer> yeah
<Homer> opengl inited fine
<Homer> whats that tux racer game
<Homer> the new one
<Homer> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<mbsw> hello new here just loaded the operating system
<Homer> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Homer> God I love this package manager
<mbsw> what is it?
<Homer> adept
<cvt> i reinstalled k3b and it still doesn't burn my iso image
<cvt> i get no error message and it just sits there for hours
<cvt> what do i do to burn?
<mbsw> did you chose the right burner?
<Homer> what is a Qt based OSS gnutella p2p client
<Homer> or rather any p2p client
<mbsw> with fedora core 5 I had no trouble with K3B
<cvt> mbsw,  i chose burn cd image
<mbsw> sounds like lime wire
<mbsw> where did it go from there cvt?
<mbsw> did it give you an options menu?
<|lostbyte|> cvt, click on debug info, and see where it stops..
<cvt> mbsw,  it says elapsed time 12:15:15 h, 0% overall progress, etc.
<mbsw> that's a long hang time
<cvt> i've never had an iso take near that long to start
<mbsw> what version of linux are you running?
<cvt> i don't really know b/c after i thought i installed dapper latest k menu still says breezy 5.10
<Homer> how do I rename a file via console
<tbag> you can use the "mv" command
<tbag> mv [yourfile]  [newfilename] 
<mbsw> I was just looking at my options here I just loaded this system on (ubintu 6.01) I was looking for mabe a different burner program to try
<mbsw> none found
<mbsw> I wounder if you tried burning files or music do you still have the same problem?
<hastesaver_> mbsw, what? There is k3b, gnome-baker (or something), nautilus-cd-burner, xcdroast, ...
<mbsw> not on mine at this time
<mbsw> but those are all good suggestions for cvt
<mbsw> thanks hastesaver
<mbsw> I just noticed my spelling earlier ( the brandy is taking effect)
<mbsw> you still there cvt?
<cvt> yes
<mbsw> anthing help?
<cvt> same problem with all cd's
<mbsw> bummer
<cvt> i'm going to try those other apps above
<mbsw> cool
<mbsw> hope they work for you
<cvt> ty
<cvt> error message in  k3b finally:
<cvt> Wrong medium type
<mbsw> using cd or dvd?
<cvt> cd on a dvd/cd burner
<|lostbyte|> cvt: cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom image.iso speed=20
<mbsw> have you upgraded the firmware on the burner?
<cvt> mbsw,  no
<dougmo> argh. trying to install a deb driver for my printer. OK what to do next?
<mbsw> when all else fails then try that
<mbsw> last resort
<JohnFlux> dougmo: hey!
<|lostbyte|> dougmo, follow the guide it came with..
<Homer> whats a good way to organize music on linux
<JohnFlux> dougmo: i think you should just be able to use it now from the system control
<Homer> can I make a dir in the root dir?
<Homer> or should I save my music in my home directory?
<cvt> |lostbyte|,   no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder
<mbsw> home
<JohnFlux> Homer: personally I have it in /mnt/raid
<Homer> but then only my acct can listen to it right
<JohnFlux> Homer: where I have a raid system
<cvt> |lostbyte|,  it's brand new too
<mbsw> don't screw with root
<JohnFlux> Homer: there's not really a good solution
<JohnFlux> Homer: i often put things in root :P
<|lostbyte|> cvt, replace /dev/cdrom with the device.
<mbsw> lostbyte is on the right track
<tbe1985> Does anyone know yet whether KNetworkManager generally hangs at 28% on its own, or if the wireless device is using ndiswrapper?
<|lostbyte|> tbe1985, device and model ?
<ge2x> do firefox plugins work in konqueror?
<Homer> ok OGG plays fine
<Homer> how do I get MP3 to work
<cvt> |lostbyte|,  how do i determine the path name?
<Homer> without easyubuntu btw, I can't get that thing to do anything
<tbe1985> The dreaded Broadcom wireless card in a Pavilion zv5000 series
<|lostbyte|> Homer, in ?
<Homer> in kde :)
<Homer> amaork etc
<mbsw> any Alaskans here?
<|lostbyte|> cvt, whats your drive name ?
<|lostbyte|> cvt, which company ?
<cvt> atapi
<tbe1985> Wireless works without a hitch with wlassistant, great speed and range, but networkmanager halts and so far no fixes in the forums :(
<|lostbyte|> Homer, install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and libxine-extracodecs
<cvt> bbl
<Homer> thanks
<Homer> but I actually got it working with easyubuntu
<Homer> libdecss is for some reason missing the the apt sources and it screwed everything else up
<bluesclues> sweet
<h1234> if i install windows on mbr and install kubuntu on its root directory ie grub on root directory then will kbuntu boot on start up
<Raul12> help any 1
<Raul12> any help
<|lostbyte|> Raul12, i dont think so.
<Raul12> then what 2 do
<|lostbyte|> unless you tell ntloaded where grub is.
<|lostbyte|> Raul12, Put grub in mbr.
<Raul12> but i have 3 linux os and that is diffcult to boot if any 1 of then is reinstall
<Raul12> any ideas
<Raul12> ^_^
<Homer> shouldn't "sudo apt-get install koffice" work?
<Homer> it worked but it didn't seem to add any icons
<|lostbyte|> Raul12, tell any of the 3 linux with has grub or lilo, to boot all three distros.
<Raul12> cusmon isnatall icons
<Raul12> install
<|lostbyte|> Raul12, have a look in .. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|lostbyte|> Raul12, and you will get an idea how it really works.
<Raul12> but if windows reinstall then again i have to rewrite the grub
<Raul12> ok
<|lostbyte|> Raul12, yes. you have to rewrite the grub.
<dougmo> bummer, this driver requires you to use cups admin to set it up. and the cups driver is insisting on a root user and password. How to do that?
<Raul12> hmm
<Raul12> thanks 4 tips |lostbyte|
<kraut> moin
<|lostbyte|> np ;)
<jmichaelx> if a person is configuring network/internet access, and a GUI  askes for "workstation name", would anyone know what it would be looking for?
<notech> jmichaelx: any name, its a hostname
<ajus> is there anyway i can make .sh shortcut in desktop.. and click it to run it?? help pls
<jmichaelx> ok, i am trying to get net access with a mini-linux distro, and it is not detecting my nic, apparently
<notech> ajmitch: and how would it know what filename.sh it was to run each time?
<notech> grr
<notech> ajus:  and how would it know what filename.sh it was to run each time?
<|lostbyte|> ajus, rightclick > create new > link to application.
<ajus> i have a wengo.sh and i want to click it to use.. instead of typing in terminal
<dougmo> totally strange, the driver refused to work from the KDE printer control untill I futzed with the cups admin configuration. That bombed but now the laser printer did configure correctly from the KDE control panel. It works but why is a mystery to me.
<intelikey> no. i'm not really here.
<notech> oh, i see. didn't realize it was for one particular file
<ajus> so.. like lostbyte said??
<cam_> hello all I was having an issue while installing automatix...can some kind soul help me out a bit?
<notech> ajus: worth a try, he may know better than me. i don't use kde
<ajus> ok.. i'll tr
<NeoSaki> anyone know how to get links in other programs, like xchat to launch firefox?
<notech> NeoSaki: depends on xchat version, i think it differs. ask in #xchat cuz it can be done
<ajus> lostbyte, notech, it's working great... TXH
<dougmo> xchat to launch firefox?, right click then look at the options
<ajus> THANKS
<|lostbyte|> NeoSaki, enable kclipper in kicker
<intelikey> NeoSaki look into the preferances in the app
<|lostbyte|> klipper
<notech> dougmo: oh, didn't know kubuntu's xchat had it by default
<dougmo> by default, Don't know that I haven't ran the kunbuntu xchat ver yet. I do know that it does from any other version of xchat I've ran.
<notech> dougmo: oh, i've ran a version that had mozilla but no xchat.
<notech> err, mozilla but no firefox
<intelikey> also of note   /usr/bin/x-www-browser  can be set.
<cam_>  was having an issue while installing automatix...can some kind soul help me out a bit?
<|lostbyte|> NeoSaki, right click in this xchat > settings > advanced > url handelers :)
<intelikey> cam_ yes.
<NeoSaki> I don't see the advanced?
<cam_> all was going well
<|lostbyte|> NeoSaki, i am on 2.6.1
<|lostbyte|> NeoSaki, I am on drapper drake.
<NeoSaki> nvm got it
<cam_> untill I got to the end, i followed the directions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294 and when I was done it said automatix wasn't there :(
<|lostbyte|> NeoSaki, And if you want it Globaly, for other apts too, do like i said above.
<cam_> I also got a "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." error somewhere along.
<intelikey> cam_ use http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php/Automatix_for_Kubuntu
<NeoSaki> i forget, how do you send a link to firefox via commandline?
<|lostbyte|>  mozilla-firefox google.com
<tbag> i am having trouble with cups web interface
<tbag> anyone can help me?
<cam_> would I be installing http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/kubuntu/main/binary-i386/automatix-kubuntu_6.5-1-6.06dapper1_i386.deb?
<cam_> if so I assume I save it and open it somehow, but how and with what?
<intelikey> use   sudo dpkg -i automatix-kubuntu_6.5-1-6.06dapper1_i386.deb
<Blaat_> why does ark keep whining about not enough disk space? the disk im extracting to has more then enough space available
<intelikey> to install it after the down load
<sallychung> hey
<sallychung> can someone help me
<sallychung> with sound
<sallychung> i cant get any sound
<sallychung> from amarok
<sallychung> or any of the players
<intelikey> /beep
<cam_> ok
<cam_> it's saying :Selecting previously deselected package automatix.
<intelikey> sallychung konsole   alsamixer
<cam_> it's back at the #...whats next? Is that it?
<intelikey> it's installed
<cam_> there was no confirmation...
<cam_> ?serious!
<Hastesaver> sallychung, is it just mp3s or other sorts of files? And do other apps produce sound?
<cam_> lol, how do I check?
<sallychung> system soundswork
<sallychung> im tryin to stream
<intelikey> cam_ use it
<cam_> is there a command? I'm sorry for being such an uber n00b
<intelikey> cam_ learn tab completion in the CLI
<intelikey> auto[tab-key] 
<intelikey> maybe two tabs
<sallychung> wat should i do in alsamixer
<intelikey> auto[tab-key] +[tab-key] 
<intelikey> sallychung are the volumes all up somewhat ?   anything muted ?
<cam_> I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean..."CLI"?
<intelikey> command line interface
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cam_> duh! Ok...
<sallychung> ok everything is unmuted
<NeoSaki> <3 Yakuake
<intelikey> sallychung any sound ?
<bluesclues> whenever i shut down when im logged in, i gett a black screen w/ two rectangles then the computer shuts down after about 20 seconds or so
<bluesclues> why i am i not gettin gmy usplash. is this prblme with xserver or soemthing
<bluesclues> if i shut down from kdm its normal however
<sallychung> no sound
<intelikey> sallychung konsole; cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp       use ^C   that's  "control C"   to stop it.
<intelikey> should be white noise
<intelikey> that step is a hardware test  if it fails check the speeker/power/wires
<sallychung> nothing
<sallychung> no sound
<Hastesaver> intelikey, /dev/urandom has better results
<intelikey> Hastesaver you say
<sallychung> ye i think i am deaf now
<sallychung> thanks hastesaver
<cam_> it's installed!Thank you so very  much. I was going insane messing with this! inlikey you're guru of gurus!
<Homer> amarok is hot
<sallychung> ok... intelikey... i got noise... from urandom
<sallychung> wats next?
<Homer> I'm happy I finally got this linux system working flawlessly
<intelikey> it's in your kde settings or application settings make sure that the app is outputing to " alsa "
<Hastesaver> sallychung, are there other apps that make sound? Are there any files that Amarok plays at all?
<intelikey> sallychung ^
<intelikey> we didn't do all this to find that it's an mp3 that isn't working did we  ;S
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sallychung> im tryin to get stream
<sallychung> internet radio
<sallychung> shoutcast...
<Homer> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sallychung> im not sure if other mp3's play
<sallychung> i dont have any files on this hdd
<sallychung> there are system sounds
<sallychung> on amarok and xmms... there is a sign that its streaming...just no sound
<intelikey> !mp3 > sallychung
<sallychung> wat??
<ketsugi> How can I turn on font antialiasing for my Gnome apps?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> sallychung ^
<intelikey> that
<Hastesaver> sallychung, it may be something wrong with mp3s, or something wrong with streaming, or something wrong with Amarok. We have to first find out which. So download an mp3 from somewhere, and test whether Amarok plays it first.
<sallychung> maybe the question i should ask is....wats the best player to use for streaming
<Hastesaver> sallychung, if Amarok works, it's the best, of course :-)
<sallychung> haha
<sallychung> ok
<sallychung> let me get a mp3
<intelikey> no.    best is subjective and starts fights.   what is a good player would be a much better Q
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> there's a list of good ones ^
<Hastesaver> intelikey, nice. But why !vlc? ...
<Hastesaver> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<intelikey> any more questions ?
<TheFuzzball> is there a channel where people talk about flash on linux?
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> TheFuzzball: #osflash
<Hastesaver> intelikey, why is !vlc set to a general list while !amarok is set to something specific? :-)
<TheFuzzball> flaccid: thanks
<intelikey> TheFuzzball ##linux is pretty open to that sort of thing
<Homer> soooo
<sallychung> haha...wat app can i use to download music lol
<Homer> what is a good program under linux to get "fair use backups" of music? :p
<Homer> sallychung: lol
<Shadow850031> hello everyone
<intelikey> Hastesaver cause the bot owner or one of the mantainers don't care much for vlc    "vlc is not the 'default' so always point them to the default"  it's the *buntu way.   it sux but it's the *buntu way.
<Hastesaver> sallychung, get a public domain mp3 from the web. Try Creative Commons or something, not something illegal :-)
<Shadow850031> I have problems installing Kubuntu on my system. Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> the general attitude is; it's default, therefore it's "BEST".    but there again "every mama crow's little crow, is always the blackest crow"
<Shadow850031> When I should see KDE, I only see... well... quite collorful and chaotic view
<Shadow850031> and I cant even to launch the installation since it is launched using icon when live cd starts
<voicu> Shadow850031: you can install using the text mode
<intelikey> Shadow850031 reconfig X and don't use vesa use the driver for your card
<Shadow850031> how can i do this?
<Shadow850031> i have shipped Kubuntu cd recently
<Shadow850031> all I need is to know ho to install system in text mode
<intelikey> Shadow850031 console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      then restart X
<intelikey> there is no test mode install on the live CD
<voicu> oh, sorry, i thought you had the dvd...
<cam_> intelikey, so far so good,everything seems to be installing...
<intelikey> cam_ you're welcome
<Shadow850031> thanks, I'll try
<cam_> I'm crossing my fingers, thank you!
<intelikey> cam_ out of curiosity, what are you using automatix for ?    i've never used it...
<lupine_85> the Ubuntu equivalent of Hari-Kari? ;)
<intelikey> lupine_85 lol
<cam_> ...I wanted to painlessly install mp3, dvd...flash...
* lupine_85 checks
<lupine_85> no, hari-kari is not painless.
<intelikey> hari-kari 101
<cam_> a few appz. automatix is pretty new to me, I used SUSE for a while...
<lupine_85> ah, well, unlike SuSE, Ubuntu has a sane and fast packaging system
<lupine_85> 5 minutes of googling and 10 minutes of repo-leeching, and you're done
<cam_> I recently got an old Dell and some RAM and decided to try Kubuntu, I have it on a seperate HD and Xp on the other.
<lupine_85> no need for a bucket, either
<intelikey> lupine_85 yeah that i always seem to break
<cam_> yeah SUSE sucks for that...dependancy hell :(
<lupine_85> SuSE depends on RPM... that's the biggest Hel there is :(
<intelikey> i've had more nightmares with dpkg in one year than i did in the previous 5 with urpmi
<cam_> well sucks is a harsh, but i hate RPM's with a passion, there was always something breaking or messed up
<Hastesaver> lupine_85, what's the Googling for?
<lupine_85> finding the appropriate repos for what you want to do.
<lupine_85> e.g. "wmv 9 in ubuntu"
<Hastesaver> sallychung, still here?
<Hastesaver> lupine_85, I thought !easysource was a pretty exhaustive list
<intelikey> and all the broken dpkg errors were with the default repos
<lupine_85> never heard of it :)
<Hastesaver> lupine_85, I meant http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Arepie> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<sallychung> ye
<sallychung> im here
<sallychung> im tryin to get some file lol
<cam_> I used to always have issues with Firefox on SUSE i switch to Opera, hopefully when I'm done FF will work correctly.
<Hastesaver> sallychung, lol. Try downloading http://ff123.net/samples/BlueEyesTrimmed.mp3 and playing it
<intelikey> ff is way to heavy for my tastes
<Hastesaver> intelikey, how come? I've never had any dependency hell...
<intelikey> i didn't say anything about deps
<Arepie> !flash64bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash64bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arepie> arghhh..
<intelikey> Hastesaver i've had apt/dpkg fubar'd about five times in a year.  only fix i could manage was a full reload.
<Hastesaver> intelikey, oh... and what were you trying to do? (So that I can avoid it ;-)
<intelikey> just install some apps.   too many at one time broke it one time.   i'm not sure about the other four times.  oh yeah  one time it was an error in some post/pre/remove/install scripts  they are set to #!/bin/bash  which cant work unless bash is installed and configured so you cant install bash cause dpkg is hosed.....  things like that.
<sallychung> ok
<sallychung> no sound
<intelikey> package builders should know that #!/bin/sh is posix compliant  but #!/bin/bash is not.  anything that uses bash should depend on bash
<intelikey> dpkg does not depend on bash.  so that breaks posix
<fdoving> are you using edgy=
<fdoving> ?
<intelikey> fdoving addressing whom ?
<fdoving> you.
<intelikey> no just answering a question
<intelikey> ranting a little    i guess
<fdoving> ok, what you say is not true for pre edgy releases.
<intelikey> excuse me ?
<Hastesaver> sallychung, try playing /usr/share/example-content/ubuntu\ Sax.ogg
<sallychung> sax.ogg doesnt exist
<fdoving> intelikey: bash has priority required, you'll get an warning if you try to uninstall it.
<Hastesaver> sallychung, not sax.ogg, find an ogg file in /usr/share/example-content and play it
<fdoving> intelikey: if you still do, it's not apt/dpkgs fault it breaks because you remove it's dependencies.
<fdoving> intelikey: however, for edgy, the situation you describe, could become true, as /bin/sh (which in pre edgy releases has been provided by bash) will be provided by dash.
<intelikey> fdoving it is.  it's not dpkg that depends on bash it's ubuntu-base  thus it's the packages that use bash for the post/pre install scripts that are at fault.  they should follow posix
<cam_> it's stilling installing appz...
<cam_> *still
<intelikey> fdoving and dash has always been an optional /bin/sh
<Hastesaver> Is Wikipedia down again?
<fdoving> intelikey: check 'dpkg -s bash|grep Priority'
<sallychung> not playin ogg file
<fdoving> intelikey: -optional- not default. You're always welcome to break your system, but don't blame dpkg/apt because you did. :)
<sallychung> ...
<sallychung> no sound...
<fdoving> Hastesaver: works for me.
<sallychung> the file plays...but there is no sound
<Hastesaver> fdoving, Wikipedia is working for me too now. Weird. Thanks
<Hastesaver> sallychung, try other players (xmms, ...)
<intelikey> fdoving so what was "my" fault the other four times it puked out on me    lol
<intelikey> when bash was installed.  and all "required" packages
<intelikey> but anyway.   it still breaks posix for dpkg scripts to start with #!/bin/bash
<ketsugi> How can I turn on font antialiasing for my Gnome apps?
<ketsugi> Thunderbird, for example
<sallychung> umm i'm using xmms
<sallychung> the analyser is workign but no sound
<intelikey> example; /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.postinst:#!/bin/bash
<intelikey> also /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.preinst:#!/bin/bash
<intelikey> also /var/lib/dpkg/info/vim-common.preinst:#!/bin/bash -e
<sallychung> no sound
<Hastesaver> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Hastesaver> so what is missing in dash?
<NeoSaki> Anyone know of a good Sega emulator for linux?
<sallychung> nothing's working
<sallychung> hastesaver
<sallychung> nothing works
<fdoving> intelikey: it's nothing wrong in using bash as long as you have a bash shebang-line. what's not a good thing, is having a /bin/sh shebang line, and use bash-features.
<fdoving> intelikey: you can even use perl in those scripts. if you really want to.
<sallychung> ok..bye then...thanks for helping
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*n=none@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net *!*@69-165-73-82.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=ubuntu@*.sympatico.ca]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<xoxo> hello how do i change from single click to double click in kubuntu?
<fdoving> xoxo: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse
<daniloc> fdoving: private please?
<xoxo> thanks
<fdoving> daniloc: if it's kubuntu releated would appriciate that we keep it in the channel.
<daniloc> ok
<daniloc> man, i update in adept kernel source yesterday
<fdoving> daniloc: that way others can benefit and help too.
<daniloc> and i restarted my computer
<daniloc> and my wifi card dont work
<cox377> unlucky
<daniloc> when on boot a use old kernel wifi work
<daniloc> why?
<daniloc> my english is bad, and i hope u understand me
<fdoving> daniloc: check that you have the package 'linux-restricted-modules' installed.
<flaccid> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<daniloc> i now installing kernel-source-2.4.27
<daniloc> i cant check it now
<daniloc> !seen asset
<ubotu> I haven't seen asset recently
<daniloc> fdoving: after this upgrade what i need to do ?
<daniloc> to work my wifi on 2.4.27 kernel
<fdoving> daniloc: what's the wifi card?
<fdoving> daniloc: 2.4.27 ? what kubuntu version is this?
<daniloc> 6.06
<wizard123> hi!
<daniloc> wifi card working man
<daniloc> but i am now at old kernel
<daniloc> i update it yesterday, and after restart wifi dont work
<fdoving> daniloc: 2.4.27 - you really don'
<fdoving> t want 2.4.27
<fdoving> daniloc: what wifi card?
<wizard123> i need help with sudo.. can somebody pastebin default /etc/sudoers ?
<daniloc> fdoving: Pheenet Texas Instruments
<daniloc> ?
<flaccid> is the !vpn pptpd page a routed or bridged vpn?
<fdoving> daniloc: pcmcia?
<daniloc> yes
<daniloc> no
<daniloc> np
<daniloc> no
<daniloc> Pci
<daniloc> PCI
<fdoving> flaccid: that's not a bridge.
<fdoving> daniloc: ok, can you post the output of 'lspci -v' to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<daniloc> wait
<fdoving> flaccid: are you setting up server and clients or just client?
<daniloc> fdoving: all or ?
<fdoving> daniloc: if you find the section for the network card, you can post just that. but all is ok too.
<cam_> should I replace my source lsit wiith automatixs'?
<cam_> *list
<daniloc> ok fdoving
<fdoving> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<fdoving> cam_: ^^
<cam_> so I should do it?
<cam_> yeah nay?
<flaccid> fdoving: to be honest i want to play cs lan games through vpn due to someone stealing my keys
<flaccid> only two players but...
<cam_> yay or nay?
<fdoving> flaccid: two players, both linux? one server and one client?
<flaccid> fdoving: two players both clients on cedega/ubuntu/wine. should i create a cs server or get 1 client to be the server?
<daniloc> fdoving: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lsZjfh10.html
<daniloc> for two players use client
<flaccid> fdoving: so openvpn or pptpd best suit this application?
<fdoving> flaccid: i have no clue about the gaming stuff. openvpn is the easiest to setup. imho.
<fdoving> flaccid: it's all described on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer page, openvpn server and client.
<fdoving> daniloc: ok, looking,.
<daniloc> fdoving: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lsZjfh10.html
<daniloc> ok....
<flaccid> fdoving: true, just wondering what !vpn is about ie. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<daniloc> i am in lag :(
<fdoving> daniloc: ok, you should use the acx_pci driver.
<daniloc> ?
<daniloc> how?
<fdoving> hang on.
<daniloc> ok, i am there :)
<fdoving> daniloc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<daniloc> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> daniloc: you could also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<daniloc> ok
<daniloc> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome, hope it works for you :)
<daniloc> let me check :)
<daniloc> fdoving: you using kubuntu too?
<fdoving> daniloc: yes, i am.
<fdoving> of course i am :)
<daniloc> 6.0.6 ?
<malkavian> hello, anyone can tell me how i can fast and easy open mp3?
<daniloc> nice, can i ask you one more question?
<fdoving> daniloc: 6.10 developent branch.
<fdoving> daniloc: sure.
<malkavian> i mean how i can fast and easy install plugins etc
<fdoving> !mp3 > malkavian
<malkavian> thx
<fdoving> malkavian: also you should read: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<daniloc> fdoving: how to install new theme?
<daniloc> this default is ugly
<daniloc> i wan tsome matrix theme
<fdoving> daniloc: take a look at http://kde-look.org
<daniloc> to change everything
<fdoving>  and start experimenting.
<daniloc> i look
<daniloc> and i downloaded some themes
<daniloc> but i cant install it
<fdoving> daniloc: what theme specifically?
<jpozlovsky> hi all :)
<MenZa> hi
<voicu> I got aptitude to install something and I killed the konsole it was in (don't ask why). I think aptitude still works in the background. Can I make a konsole show it
<voicu> ?
<daniloc> fdoving: eating now ;)
<jpozlovsky> I have one small question: how can I SAFELY (without data lost) resize-shrink my ext3 partition (of course I have enougn space for all data on it)?
<fdoving> jpozlovsky: make a backup, and use qtparted from the livecd.
<fdoving> jpozlovsky: you can't resize partitions safely without a backup in a safe place :)
<intelikey> eeek   that's the first time i've ever seen an ext3 to a total crap-out
<goldenzim> ok... I have a curious problem
<jpozlovsky> fdoving: thanks. but theoretically... is qtparted able to move data on partition if it's needed before resizing?
<goldenzim> when I click in the window... like in the content part...I get focus... but the window i clicked in stays behind the others
<fdoving> jpozlovsky: yes, but i wouldn't consider it safe. make backups!
<intelikey> best i can tell, the journel somehow got corrupted  then on boot it was read and the fs adjusted accordingly.    /bin  was gone  the files that were in /bin were in /dev and there were no device nodes....    system fubar'd
<jpozlovsky> fdoving: oh.. ok thanks :)
<goldenzim> but when I click on the title bar... it comes to the front
<intelikey> /boot became a file in the root dir.  empty file
<intelikey> oh my,,, thousands of unclamed files in lost+found
<intelikey> well now i know that ext3 can crap-out !
<intelikey> i'll rebuild it as ext2.  never really liked journals that well anyway.
<intelikey> assuming badblocks cant find anything.
<intelikey> oh poop.  i don't think i had saved the device nodes i manually made.
<intelikey> nope...
<cox377> can anyone recommend a program that can join together avi files?
<fdoving> cox377: mencoder (mplayer)
<cox377> fdoving: cheers mate, shall give it a go
<intelikey> fdoving could i trubble you to dcc me a list of  ls -l /dev/snd  please/
<intelikey> ?
<fdoving> intelikey: i can pastebin it.
<intelikey> that'll work i guess.
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6UtKWe62.html
<intelikey> ty
<fdoving> don't you use udev?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> hmmm there's no 116 0  in there...  ;/   i'll test without it.
<Dromen> does the wine version available in synaptic come with directx support??
<mazzotta87> buongiorno... ragazzi ho dei problemini... ki sarebbe disposto a parlare un po?
<voicu> geez, KDE always breaks the stuff that is the hardest to repair. I wanted to backup my current appearance settings and install a new theme. After I clicked apply most of the icons just vanished. When selecting crystal svg again they didn't come back. Why does this thing happen?
<voicu> Do I have to select each icon by hand or what?
<voicu> also, after installing the package with the new theme, nothing appears in the list
<daniloc> i got this problem too
<daniloc> i install new theme but i nothing appears in the list
<voicu> oh, and the icons in the file dialog are now about 20 times bigger
<pielgrzym> hello
<intelikey> if you don't like kde you can always use "twm"  :)
<daniloc> twm?
<voicu> intelikey: I like kde but i always find something that the developers missed and messes a lot of configs
<pielgrzym> I've compiled my own kernel (using source availible on ubu repos) and I did't delete the old on (just in case ;). Now there appeared an upgrade to linux image, linux headers and restricted modules, as well as for the source I was compiling. If I install all these upgrades won't it move me back to a generic kernel?
<voicu> twm is probably bug free, i guess :)
<pielgrzym> and if I download the kernel source (the upgraded one) will "sudo make oldconfig" configure it just like the previous version? Or shall I run makeconfik afterwards? :) please help me :)
<voicu> pielgrzym: i'm don't know very much about linux but i guess installing a kernel from the repositories will not keep your current settings. if you want to use a customized kernel i think you will have to recompile it every time you want to upgrade it. again i'm not a linux guru.
<pielgrzym> voicu: thanks for answer :) I think it might upgrade both my kernels (since I have the 386, the k7 and my own installed - but I run my own the other two just sit on my disk) but I want to be sure ;)
<intelikey> voicu correct. the binary kernel packages do not retain special kernel compilation options
<fdoving> voicu: that's correct. :)
<intelikey> speeking of....
<pielgrzym> ok, so I will recompile it, but if i install other stuff it will replace my custom kernel? :)
* intelikey goes to remove all kernels
<laimis> yra lietuviu??
<voicu> pielgrzym: i guess not, make a backup to be sure
<pielgrzym> voicu: sorry for dumb question :) how to backup my kernel? :)
<voicu> can i downgrade kde or do i have to remove all of it and reinstall?
<voicu> copy the custom kernel and initrd images from /boot
<intelikey> ha what kind of KRAP is this   apt says it will remove everything just because it's removing "linux-*"   that's stupid.
<pielgrzym> voicu: thanks :)
<intelikey> i'll remove by hand.  let dpkg think it's installed if it wants too...
<voicu> intelikey: that's because the installer uses apt-get install linux-base or something to put everything
<fdoving> intelikey: use equivs.
<intelikey> voicu it does that indeed.  but that's not the issue here.   if it was warning that it would remove ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal  that would be fine  it says it will remove "and the list scrolls for ten minutes" then list the essential packages.   almost all of them.
<intelikey> fdoving eqvs ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: that's probably not good then.
<intelikey> fdoving i rolled a kernel.  i don't need one installed.
<voicu> intelikey, you could remove the package forced and with no dependency handling
<flaccid> neway to change screen res without restarting X/logout and in ?
<voicu> but that would also be a problem because aptitude will always bump in a broken package (or maybe a lot of them)
<intelikey> yes then every time i start to install anything it will reinstall it
<voicu> yep, something like that
<intelikey> oh found it.   somehow apt was pulling in  libselinux1  that's the one they are all depending on.
<intelikey> k now i have no installed kernel
<grizzly> anyone knows the exact process/daemon/whatever responsible for enabling khotkeys?
<intelikey> looks odd not having /boot or /lib/modules    :)
<intelikey> grizzly kdeinit   </guessing>
<intelikey> grizzly what ever calls  /usr/bin/khotkeys
<intelikey> i would suspect
<grizzly> intelikey: Ok thanks, Is there any way to confirm that khotkeys is started with root permissions?
<grizzly> So that I cvan do stuff with khotkeyys without needing pass
<intelikey> test it ???
<intelikey>  /usr/lib/kde3/  have a look     or  /usr/share/doc/kde*
<grizzly> ok
<intelikey> you're kinda out of my normal playing field.
<intelikey> that thing called a GUI  you know.
<intelikey> :)
<NeoSaki> Graphical User Interface?
<NeoSaki> If he's speaking of keyboard hotkeys then its just UI
<intelikey> NeoSaki you do know that kde sets it's own hotkeys, and that it can reset or over-ride the existing ones.    even xorg does that.
<intelikey> the ^[alt] [del]  is ignored by default within xorg
<grizzly> Its like: Win+M,F,L,O = mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy  - the reason I want khotkeys with root powers.
<grizzly> Do me a favour plz, just test this if this works for you.
<intelikey> grizzly that doesn't need to be done as root.
<grizzly> well it only works for me with kdesu
<intelikey> you can use sudo
<grizzly> :)
<fdoving> grizzly: use kdesu, then you don't need khotkeys with root powers.
<grizzly> sry, by root I meant sudo ;)
<grizzly> basically I want to avoid entering password
<grizzly> which is only possible if khotkeys has all the permissions before hand
<intelikey> edit the sudoers and add  ALL ALL NOPASSWD:mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy :umount /media/floppy      then anyone can mount or umount it with sudo and no passwd prompt
<intelikey> errr actually use exact paths
<intelikey>  /bin/mount.... /bin/umount...
<grizzly> Thanks a tonne intelikey, I didn't know this.
<intelikey> that's the sort of thing that sudo was developed for,  not this psiudo  root-jr. that ubuntu uses
<intelikey> grizzly i haven't edited sudoers in a while, so check the syntax  man sudoers
<intelikey> not sure if : or ; is correct
<fdoving> intelikey, grizzly: sudoers is for commands, only, you don't need the arguments.
<intelikey> so because no one uses sudo correctly.  they build all these  p* apps  that are suid to do the same thing.
<fdoving> grizzly: and use 'visudo' for safety.
<intelikey> fdoving if you want to restrict the command you need the agrs
<intelikey> i wouldn't advise anyone to set all nopasswd the mount or umount command   that can be malicious
<fdoving> true, i suggest using 'kdesu' without editing sudoers.
<fdoving> then it'll ask for your password graphically.
<intelikey> yeah root jr   the *buntu way
<intelikey> he doesn't want to enter passwd
<intelikey> that was specified
<fdoving> ok, then use pmount, and add floppy to /etc/pmount.allow
<fdoving> remove floppy entries from fstab.. if they exist.
<intelikey> case in point  ^
<intelikey> or do it right and edit sudoers
<shegman> can i use pmount for cd's?
<[Al] > Hey, where do I report really annoying bugs that could become security risks?
<fdoving> shegman: sure.
<intelikey> you can
<shegman> ok
<fdoving> [Al] : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<intelikey> [Al]  malone also
<shegman> if i only knew that before. i always became root to mount cd's
<fdoving> [Al] : search the bug archive and try to find if your bug is already reported. if it's not, use the report bug link in the upper left corner.
<fdoving> shegman: you can add device-names to /etc/pmount.allow and mount everything you want with pmount.
<fdoving> that's for non-removable devices.. since removable are allowed by default.
<shegman> ok thanks. i search for it
<intelikey> hehhe here's what my sudoers file looks like "ALL ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<intelikey> don't try that at home.
<fdoving> default is nice :)
<intelikey> and grizzly it is full colin :
<intelikey> if you like the root jr. approach  i guess it is.
* intelikey runs john -users:frode on fdoving's box...    and becomes root jr too...
<intelikey> :)
<grizzly> damn! messed up my sudoers file, need to restart.. need puppy!
<intelikey> that's why to, use visudo
<intelikey> oh and i forgot about that one.   that's another good game you get to play if you use root jr.  :)
<intelikey> the broken sudoer game  lol
<abattoir> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7a-1build2 (dapper), package size 642 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<abattoir> daniloc: ^^^^
<liviux> hi anyone. Does somebody know if RAW mode in writing mode of K3b means that i can write and overwrite to one cd more than one time?
<liviux> or simply: How I can write more times one cd?
<liviux> none? It does't matter thank you
<intelikey> if it's cdrw just blank the disk
<intelikey> if it's cdr  i don't know of any way
<psb154> I remeber doing it by not 'fixing' the disk.
<liviux> Are you sure? It's not possible hold the session opening?
<psb154> but the previous data is lost.
<liviux> oh I know. Thanks
<intelikey> psb154 and liviux writing multiple sessions to a disk and over writing a disk are two entirely seperate things
<intelikey> if you don't fixiate you can add to  but you cant over write
<pielgrzym> what's the name of generic nvidia driver in xorg? I'm instructing friend how to replace a kernel with a precompiled for his processor family. He has installed proprietary ndivia drivers :)
<intelikey> nv
<intelikey> hmmm i'm getting a strange xorg error
<intelikey> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<intelikey> the device exists
<intelikey> the mouse is working  i used it to paste the error
<liviux> intelikey thank you very much
<liviux> I mean multiple session. Is it possible with k3b?
<shegman> yes
<intelikey> liviux should be   i haven't tried with k3b   i use cdw  or xcdroast if gui
<[Al] > what package is make in? :/
<cpk2> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> [Al]  you want build-essential
<[Al] > arr
<psb154> liviux on kb3, the settings tab, when burning there is a whole pull down list dedicated to Multisession mode...
<pielgrzym> intelikey: thanks :)
<intelikey> you're welcome,,, what did i do to you ?
<intelikey> on the nv thing   np
<leander_> hi, i'm trying to install mplayer with Synaptic but i don't find it?
<intelikey> someone tell me why my X is erroring out on input/mice  ?
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<cpk2> maybe something wierd in the conf?
<liviux> perhaps I have founded it
<intelikey> cpk2 not unless the protocal is wrong   what's generic ps2 ?   PS/2   ?
<psb154> intelikey if you comment out the /dev/mice (whatever) from your xorg.conf does your mouse still work?
<intelikey> psb154 ?
<psb154> ?
<psb154> :-)
<intelikey> it's working in console "gpm"   x wont start
<psb154> oh
<intelikey> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<intelikey>         No such device.
<intelikey> (EE) Configured Mouse: cannot open input device
<liviux> ok it work
<pielgrzym> intelikey: I want to change friend's xorg.conf before changing kernel, so to be sure his kde and x will start ok after changing the kernel :)
<intelikey> pie right.  i scrolled up and reviewed your Q,  again you are quite welcome.
<pielgrzym> intelikey: :)
<shegman> intelikey: did you tried /dev/mouse?
<cpk2> i swear my laptop random freezes at boot up just to get a rise out of me
<intelikey> shegman i tried /dev/psaux    which is what  gpm is using   it works but they don't play nice togather.   i need to use the repeter for x
<shegman> i thought you don't need xorg.conf for gpm...
<intelikey> cpk2 maybe there's a line in an init script?   " [ $RANDOM > 22000 ]  && make cpk2 angry "
<intelikey> shegman you dont
<shegman> i only needed /dev/input/mice for my laptop so the touchpad and my usb mouse works at the same time
<shegman> else im fine going with /dev/mouse
<intelikey> but if gpm is running using psaux and x starts and grabs psaux they set and fight over it like two little kids
<shegman> that tells me that x needs another dev than psaux...?!
<intelikey> welcome to my world
<shegman> :)
<intelikey> so seeing that i need to use a repeter for x  and not the raw device or else i cant use gpm and x at the same time,   what is the gpm repeter ?
<cpk2> i've got a question, how come if i set the essid using iwconfig and then go look at the gui it doesnt say the essid  told t to use
<cpk2> intelikey: hrmm better go check for that >=|
<intelikey> cpk2 yeah.  and did you update the gui ?
<cpk2> intelikey: gui was closed, i used iwconfig, then open the gui and it was still using the old essid
<shegman> intelikey: ok i looked. my mouse is /dev/input/mice and my touchpad /dev/psaux but i don't have gpm active on default. i installed kubuntu yesterday night
<shegman> but 1 question. what do you mean with repeater?
<cpk2> no that i used the gui (blah) it actually connected to the ap
<cpk2> now*
<jbandlirpa> What is the command that lists your drivers?
<zorgluuu> jbandlirpa: try 'lsmod'
<intelikey> shegman gpm can act as a repeter for the mouse allowing other apps to treet gpm as the mouse dev.... i found it, i think.   /dev/gpmdata
<shegman> !repeter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm well i thought it was.   maybe it's  gpmctl ....
<jbandlirpa> wow, what would your sound driver be listed as?
<shegman> !repeater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeater - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daniloc> hi
<daniloc> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<daniloc> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<daniloc> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<intelikey> jbandlirpa lsmod | grep snd
<daniloc> how to fix that?
<intelikey> daniloc install kdedev  or some such search for kde development packages
<jbandlirpa> ahh so theres several drivers that make up your sound?
<jbandlirpa> I guess AC97 would be the sound card?
<intelikey> jbandlirpa yeah in a sense,   probably more like several that get your sound to work and others that allow input through the card and others that we will never know what they are loaded for
<intelikey> sounds like an ibm box
<daniloc> intelikey:
<intelikey> ?
<jbandlirpa> Im trying to get my sound driver cause windows 2000 is stripped of drivers but Kubuntu is smart and loads everything lol
<Hobbsee> intelikey: i think you mean kde-devel
<daniloc> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23626
<intelikey> Hobbsee probably i didn't search,  just kinda waved the general dirrection to look in
<shegman> erm. i installed kubuntu yesterday night for the first time. and surfing is really slow. is that normal/default or what is wrong?
<daniloc> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23626
<intelikey> shegman no
<intelikey> check network configs shegman and dns rez
<intelikey> daniloc ok i'll look.
<zorgluuu> shegman: intelikey: i guess a ipv6 dns issue
<daniloc> ok intelikey
<intelikey> but i promice you nothing.
<shegman> and that means?
<cpk2> ok now this is just annoying
<cpk2> iwconfig does not work but the gui does ?!!?
<zorgluuu> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zorgluuu> shegman: look at this one
<intelikey> daniloc looks like a repos issue
<shegman> k
<daniloc> how to fix?
<intelikey> daniloc have a look on the wiki
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> there ^
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<intelikey> well for the persent distress, i'm resloved what i'll do as a work around.  i'll kill gpm befor starting x and restart it after....  that's hardly a fix,  but it will do for now.
<intelikey> ok if no one has any stones to throw at me, i'll be going now.
<Leafw> how can one install just one package from edgy, inkscape 0.44 ?
<shegman> erm. i disabled now ipv6 but surfing is not really faster...
<shegman> can somebody tell me why?
<Infecto> can some one tel me what software is responsible for stering kmix  when i push vol up down or mute buttons on my laptop
<linnuxxy> i have massed with some configuration files in the /etc/X11/xkb/rules/  ... and i forgote to backup it first... how can i restore the default? using apt... download it manully from the CVS?
<Infecto> right now it stop work for me
<ubuntu> oje!
<ubuntu> any1 here_
<shegman> yeah
<ubuntu> oO
<ubuntu> im running on a live CD, I dont understand a shit ^^
<tdog> hello everyone
<tdog> using bash ,,, how can i change to ROOT ??
<tdog> Trying to install invidia driver, and error message says i have to be in root to install
<shegman> type su. but on kubuntu the root account is disabled by default. you can only sudo
<tdog> how can i enable SU . ?
<Dannilion> sudo su
<tdog> i just try SU and i entered my pass, but authentication failed
<Dannilion> though you really only need to use sudo *whatever command* to run it as root
<tdog> thanks
<Jonty> Hmm. Can you use Debian repositories with Kubuntu?
<Dannilion> no probs
<Dannilion> Jonty: It's definitely not recommended- it can cause problems
<Jonty> hmm
<Dannilion> what do you need from the debian repositories that isn't in the ubuntu ones?
<Jonty> pyqt4
<visik7> will kubuntu edgy have apport ?
<abattoir> !info python-qt4
<ubotu> Package python-qt4 does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info python-qt4 edgy
<ubotu> python-qt4: Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1 (edgy), package size 1451 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<visik7> python-qt4 exists in edgy
<Dannilion> Jonty: in the meantime, look here: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/python/pyqt4-dev-tools
<Jonty> You suggest I install the edgy package?
<Dannilion> erm, hang on
<tdog> damn.. i was close to install NVIDIA driver.. error message tells me i am in X server mode..
<[Al] > can anyone recommend somewhere where I can get wireless networking help?
<abattoir> Jonty: no, most probably it wont work
<abattoir> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<abattoir> [Al] : ^^^
<Dannilion> wrong page, sorry
<abattoir> *it wont work
<[Al] > The card works, it's just the network that doesn't
<Jonty> Gah, I'm doing a huge automatix installation anyway, so I can't try it right now
<[Al] > So it's not really an ubuntu problem
<Jonty> Yeah
<Jonty> It's just very annoying it's not in MY version...
<tdog> ummmm :S how do i change from x server ??????
<leleobhz> hello all!
<leleobhz> plz
<leleobhz> i have installed kubuntu
<leleobhz> but because i dont have internet on installation
<leleobhz> it uses english, instead my language
<leleobhz> well
<leleobhz> the package kde-i18n-ptbr are brokened
<leleobhz> someone have some tip?
<leleobhz> and another, have some network monitor for systray on kubuntu?
<pascal> knetworkmanager should give you a systray monitor
<pascal> how is the language pack broken?
<leleobhz>   kde-i18n-ptbr: Depende: language-pack-kde-ptbr mas no est instalvel
<pascal> have you filed a bug report on this issue?
<leleobhz> nop
<leleobhz> pascal: the most curious ive installed on my desktop a few days
<leleobhz> and its works...
* leleobhz thinking get my desktop package
<pascal> you should, so it will be fixed.  give me a second, I will just try something
<leleobhz> pascal: may i need use my xx.archive.ubuntu.com to get these packages?
<leleobhz> pascal: ill wait so
<pascal> yes
<leleobhz> :] 
<freewill> Boson is crashing plz help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1506005#post1506005
<freewill> just comment in irc... i don't know if its the game or my drivers or my libs/deps
<pascal> leleobhz I wanted to see if I could find some override option.. but couldn't find it. I've filed a bug for you though:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-i18n-ptbr/+bug/60732
<leleobhz> lets see
<pascal> you might want to subscribe to it so you get the news when it works
<leleobhz> pascal: may i do something if its for ubuntu translators :] 
* leleobhz are member
<pascal> leleobhz. What do you mean? I suppose anybody is allowed to fix it ;-)
<leleobhz> pascal: :p
<leleobhz> heh
<leleobhz> just a mind note
<leleobhz> im a official transaltor too
<pascal> good, then it's easier to subscribe to it :-)
<Kiongku> !Cervisia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Cervisia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Jucato> ooops...
<Kiongku> lol yo Jucato
<Kiongku> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<ehazlett> hey all....  does kubuntu use kdm?
<Kiongku> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<Kiongku> kubuntu uses kde.. does it answer ur question?
<leleobhz> :] 
<ehazlett> what is the login manager? gdm or kdm?
<Hobbsee> kdm
<ehazlett> thanks
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: what web browser do u use?
<Jucato> she uses FF :P
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: firefox, for the web
* vvatsa is away: work
<Jucato> I "might" have to start using FF a lot...
<Kiongku> Hobbsee: what is ur current version of it?
<Hobbsee> 1.5, mozilla binaries
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> :)
<Kiongku> hmm 1.5.0.5 in repos and latest is 1.5.0.7 ..
<Hobbsee> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<Hobbsee> odd.
<Hobbsee> i wonder why 1.0.6 didnt make it in
<Jucato> heh no one packaged the 1.5.0.7 yet
<Hobbsee> er, 1.5.6
<Jucato> er.. 1.5.0.6 (and 1.5.0.7)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you could always become the mozilla master.  *ducks*
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, .7 has only been out for a day or so though
<Jucato> you're talking to the wroooong person :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> I'd rather focus my *cough*talents*cough* on KHTML :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kiongku> ~_~
<Jucato> (if I had any talents, that is...)
<abattoir> Jucato: that's the spirit :)
<Kiongku> well i hope it updates the repos soon
<Jucato> spriit? what spirit?
* Jucato watches his spirit fly away...
<Tm_T> Jucato: booze?
<Hobbsee> iwj likely will.  i think he's been working on printing and the latest 2.0b2
<abattoir> Tm_T: you're too old for the party :P
<Jucato> Edgy will ship with 2.0 beta right?
<Tm_T> nah
<bintut> hello all..
<Hobbsee> hey bintut
<Tm_T> I'm too old to everything
<abattoir> Jucato: unless 2.0 is actually released
<Hobbsee> Jucato: who knows
<abattoir> Jucato: or an RC is released
<drbreen_> is 20beta som thingy that passed ACID2 ?
<bintut> is there a way to install kubuntu-desktop without the koffice?
<Jucato> well, Knot 2 (and 3 I think) is using 2.0b already...
<bintut> i just want to purely use openoffice.org
<Jucato> bintut: kubuntu-desktop doesn't install koffice
<abattoir> kubuntu-desktop depends on koffice?
<Jucato> who cares about passing Acid tests... if Google services don't work on it.. :(
<GarethMB> Hi, i've got a silly wireless niggle. Could someone help me with it maybe
<bintut> i tried "apt-get install -s kubuntu-desktop" and some packages are named "koffice"
<GarethMB> My hardware works fine out of the box
<GarethMB> but i can't get it to connect to my network at boot
* Jucato checks what -s does...
* bintut waves to Hobbsee..
<Jucato> ah simulate...
<Kiongku> GarethMB: at boot?
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed and looks around
* abattoir wonders if that's an automatic message :P
<Jucato> heh.. still stumbling out of bed..
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Nope, sometimes I fall out of bed :)
<Jucato> bintut: are you sure it's not openoffice that you're actually seeing? because kubuntu-desktop doesn't realy depend on koffice
* bintut waves to Hawkwind
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i hope you are feeling better, btw :)
<abattoir> bintut: try 'apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep koffice'
<Hawkwind> Hey there bintut, good to see ya
<Hawkwind> abattoir: That I am.  A ton better in fact
<Jucato> possibly one of the packages recommends koffice?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: that's good to hear
<bintut> koffice-data, koffice-libs
<Jucato> hmm...
<abattoir> bintut: that's the output of the apt-cache show... command?
<bintut> Hawkwind: me, too. :)
<abattoir> Jucato: you're on dapper? could you check that please?
<bintut> abattoir: nope..   it's the output of "apt-get install -s kubuntu-desktop"
<Kiongku> hey ppl whats the command to make a file an executable script?
<Jucato> i'm on Dapper, and no, there's no koffice output
<flukej-walker> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jucato> Kiongku: chmod +x <filename>
<Kiongku> ya thats it. forgot it
<Jucato> Kiongku: or you could do it in Konqueror :P
<Kiongku> hmm?
<Jucato> right-click on the file, select Properties, then go to the Permissions tab and check "executable"
<bintut> ok..  nevermind guys.. my next question is, does it make sense if remastering kubuntu-desktop + edubuntu packages?
<Kiongku> lol
<abattoir> bintut: have you had a look at KDE edu
<abattoir> ?
<bintut> i want to have edubuntu use kde but the default DE of edubuntu is gnome
<bintut> abattoir: not yet.  but i want to have a customized install cd using kde + educ packages
<abattoir> bintut: from what i've heard edubuntu used to run KDE edu apps under gnome...
-N1kcSrev:#kubuntu- Somebody has sent you a message, to read it type: /server read 1
<abattoir> bintut: but now apparently they are working on gtk+ versions
<bintut> abattoir: i want to have KDE as the desktop manager for edubuntu and not gnome
<flukej-walker> bintut: Once you install Edubutuntu, you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install KDE
<bintut> flukej-walker: yeah, i know it's possible.. but i want to have an install cd using KDE + educ packages
<abattoir> bintut: http://edu.kde.org/
<abattoir> bintut: as i told you, i'm not aware of the current compositon of edubuntu apps, but they were using kde ones(might still be using)
<abattoir> bintut: so you might have the same effect installing kde-edu
<bintut> abattoir: i'm looking for a distro.. and i think remastering kubuntu to add educ packages and remove other unnecessary packages
<bintut> abattoir: precisely..  an install cd that will install Kubuntu + Educ packages
<USlvlC> anyone install xgl on quadro4 980 xgl ?
<abattoir> bintut: have a look at http://edu.kde.org/ see if it suits your needs
<grothesk> Hello!
<USlvlC> im n00b and no matter what tutorial i follow it not working out fo rme
<grothesk> Ist kderadio available for kubuntu?
<abattoir> bintut: if it does, then you can always remove the unnecessary packages from a regular kubuntu install, add kde-edu and remaster :)
<bintut> abattoir: yeah.
<grothesk> How do you use a radiocard under kubuntu?
<flukej-walker> how do you remaster?
<karim> hi pplz
<karim> i have a problem
<karim> can any1 help me
<Kiongku> why cant ppl ask their question directly
<flukej-walker> karim: whats up?
<Jucato> Kiongku: they're trying to be polite
<karim> ok ok just checkin that theres ppl here
<Jucato> or that ^^
<karim> i wanna download messenger
<karim> msn messenger
<NeoSaki> karim: aMSN
<karim> and when i save it it says that theres an error
<Kiongku> Jucato: oh well
<NeoSaki> karim: if you are in linux the normal MSN Messenger will not work on it
<grothesk> !kradio
<karim> ok then?
<Kiongku> yah... would have been great it it worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kradio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Kiongku> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<Jucato> Kiongku: our policy of "don't ask if you could ask, just ask" is a bit unique. it would be considered rude on other forums, channels :P
<grothesk> Or try kmess, karim.
<Kiongku> Jucato: may be bcoz we are regulars in the chan ( ' ')
<Kiongku> !kmess
<ubotu> kmess: MSN Messenger for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1053 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<karim> i mean isn't there a specialized version of msn 4 linux like 4 mac
<USlvlC> xorg sdk <---- nvidia driver installer complains cannot find
<karim> ?
<Jucato> Kiongku: nah. it's really the policy of the channel :P
<NeoSaki> Or go get WINE and install msn messenger xD
<Kiongku> Jucato: lol
<Jucato> hm... Kopete works with MSN, at least for the basic functions...
<flukej-walker> karim: thats because Billy G wants to run us of and use his Opy Sys
<Kiongku> karim: really no idea.. i use amsn.. it has the bear minimum but at least it works
<Kiongku> and yah Billy boy hates us
<karim> wht about other chattin software
<karim> ??
<roconnor> what does `` you need to enable dapper-backports to be able to install Amarok 1.4.3.'' mean exactly?
<karim> Is linux so hated??
<Jucato> karim: Kopete doesn't work for you?
<NeoSaki> it isn't hated
<USlvlC> linux rules
<NeoSaki> they are just joking
<roconnor> specifically what does ``enable dapper-backports'' entail?
<karim> then what should i do neo
<Jucato> roconnor: it means you have to enable the dapper-backports in your sources.list/repositories
<NeoSaki> Karim: goto k menu -> system -> adept
<USlvlC> roconnor i think its a source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> roconnor: the line with "dapper-backports" in it
<flukej-walker> several other clients were given earlier, but I have never tried them
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> roconnor: that guide would help you ^^^^
<karim> ok then neo
<NeoSaki> karim: in the search box type kopete
<Jucato> karim: Kopete doesn't work for you?
<Jucato> NeoSaki: Kopete is installed by default
<karim> ok
<Kiongku> i think its all about business... u wunt give ur competitor a software than he can use for his own system right ( ' ')
<NeoSaki> Jucato: I was just gonna have her check if it was
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> well it would be in the menu if it were :P
<karim> after kopete
<NeoSaki> karim: does the package kopete have a green box beside it?
<karim> nothing green!
<NeoSaki> erm..does it say "intsalled" beside it
<roconnor> Jucato: hmm, I see nothing about backports on that page.
<NeoSaki> sorry I was thinking of something else
<karim> ok
<Jucato> roconnor: it just guides you on the basics of adding/enabling repositories.
<Kiongku> NeoSaki: thinking of synaptic right :P?
<NeoSaki> Kiongku: yeah
<NeoSaki> karim: does it say Installed?
<roconnor> Jucato: okay, but what is the name of the backports repository?
<NeoSaki> karim if so, close adept, then go k menu -> internet -> kopete
<Jucato> roconnor: your sources.list (Manage Repositories in Adept) has something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports ......"
<Jucato> the dapper backports repository is already there, it's just disabled. right-click to enable (in Manage Repositories)
<roconnor> Jucato: thanks!
<grothesk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kaps> hi can someone tell me how to update kernel in kubuntu??
<karim> neo thx bro
<karim> i got it
<Kiongku> kaps: just update via adept?
<NeoSaki> karim: np
<karim> i just downed linux 2day
<karim> so ama new guy here
<kaps> but what specific packages should i install?
<NeoSaki> karim: its all good, everyone starts somewhere
<karim> i have this huge faith in it
<Kiongku> NeoSaki: i tried using msn with kopete once but had crash issues..
<roconnor> hmmm, amarok-arts is being removed when I upgrade to amarok 1.4.3.  Should I be concerned?
<karim> ya bro r u from japan?
<NeoSaki> Kiongku: Really? that and gaim are the only two I've ever used
<Kiongku> kaps: just upgrade?
<NeoSaki> Karim: nah, US
<karim> lol ayte
<Kiongku> NeoSaki: ya.. thats why i use amsn
<karim> cya when problem arises
<USlvlC> xorg-sdk, is this a rpm i need to convert to deb with alien or is it actually the java sdk
<Kiongku> kaps: ehrm now i think of it.. did u mean compile a newer version of the kernel?
<Kiongku> USlvlC: ._o.. i think rpm files have *.rpm name
<USlvlC> yeah so how would i install an rpm in kubuntu
<Kiongku> USlvlC: >>"... ehrm convert to deb then..
<NeoSaki> USlvlC: get alien
<visik7> will apport-kde be released before edgy will officialy out ?
<kaps> well i dont want to compile new kernel just to dll newer kernel
<flukej-walker> hey, does anyone know when KDE4 hits the streets?
<kaps> precompiled kernel image
<flukej-walker> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<visik7> flukej-walker: not before the EOY
<Kiongku> kaps: the kernel version for dapper is frozen.. there's only security kernel updates
<USlvlC> perfect thanks guys
<stoic> damn i get the feeling people dont like this room
<Kiongku> why?
<stoic> look how many people just signed off at the same time
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> its the same person
<jontydog> afternoon all
<pielgrzym> stoic: probably me :D
<Kiongku> haha
<NeoSaki> Nono its me >_>
<stoic> lol
<jontydog> can someone tell me what this means
<kaps> ok thx anyway, gotta go
<jontydog> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jontydog> Xlib: No protocol specified
<NeoSaki> jontydog: your bash isn't set correctly
<flukej-walker>     * LFS
<stoic> you lost me at connection
<NeoSaki> first time i've seen it in kubuntu, though >_>
<NeoSaki> its an easy fix
<jontydog> I am trying to set up a prog called mythtv
<NeoSaki> jontydog meh mythtv is a pain in the ass
<jontydog> lol yup I know
<jontydog> just got the newest one 0.20
<roconnor> I have one more problem with my Kubuntu system.  After closing and opening my laptop lid (when running X) the screen remains blank and X appears unresponsive. :(
<NeoSaki> roconnor: yeah, its the laptop display switch
<voicu> OK, this is crap. I reinstalled all the packages from KDE. I reinstalled the icon theme (because I had problems with) and still a lot of icons just don't appear. WTF?
<Dr_Willis> what icons
<voicu> btw, all my settings got lost, what is wrong with this pos?
<voicu> for example, in konq
<NeoSaki> voicu: the user
<voicu> back, forward, up buttons
<voicu> etc
<voicu> katapult
<roconnor> NeoSaki: This is a known problem?
<voicu> log off, lock screen, all icons in kmenu
<NeoSaki> roconnor: I've seen something about it, looking
<roconnor> NeoSaki: Oooh, thanks!
<voicu> the file dialog has 40x40 icon spacing
<voicu> yet, the icons are 8x8 or something
<voicu> everything looks like crapt
<flukej-walker> voice: which icon set?
<voicu> crytal svg
<voicu> the default one
<flukej-walker> did you reinstall it?
<roconnor> I suppose X isn't _totally_ unresponsive.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace still works ;)
<Kiongku> voicu: do clean install ( ' ')..
<abattoir> voicu: are you sure they are "8x8" ?
<bintut> what's the kubuntu enterprise edition?
<voicu> maybe not 8x8, they are small...
<Vegeta^> How do I copy files from a remote server? when I try scp, I can an error: "cp: cannot create regular file `/.../<filename>': No such file or directory".. why?
<flukej-walker> bintut: never heard of it, got a link?
<abattoir> voicu: try increasing w/ Ctrl+Up scroll(in the mouse)
<voicu> what package contains the icons, and the file dialog?
<flukej-walker> !kubuntu enterprise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu enterprise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoSaki> roconnor: try to use ctrl+alt+F3 then Ctrl+alt+F1
<roconnor> NeoSaki: yeah, I can switch to the virtual termnals
<roconnor> But when I switch back to X, it is still blank :(
<NeoSaki> hrm...
<NeoSaki> jontydog: you still here?
<roconnor> I'm a little concerned that closing my lid has tried to initiate a suspend-to-ram (which I have enabled) but is failing somehow.
<roconnor> Althought I don't have too much to support this theory.
<voicu> abattoir: it's not in konq, the file dialog that appears when you click 'browse' somewhere. the buttons on the left are about 60px high.
<roconnor> Maybe I'm just going to have to add logging statement to lid.sh to find out what it is doing.
<NeoSaki> roconnor: maybe
<voicu> the file dialog also has no browsing icons
<abattoir> voicu: you mean like in the file open dialog?
<bintut> flukej-walker: i just read it from a website.. wait, i'll search for it.
<NeoSaki> I can't find the page I read that on...
<voicu> abattoir: yes
<flukej-walker> bintut: Enterprise sounds fancy, need to check it out
<voicu> what now? hunt for each config and rewrite it?
<roconnor> NeoSaki: It's odd.  Usually when I have a problem, I can find a page where others have the same problem.  But this time I haven't found anything.
<abattoir> voicu: rt.click->View->Large icons
<voicu> abattoir: lol, large icons looks fine. small icons have a larger button than the big ones
<bintut> flukej-walker: i think it's the LTS version
<flukej-walker> ah
<NeoSaki> roconnor: does it do it everytime?
<flukej-walker> so... Dapper?
<abattoir> voicu: 'button' ?
<jontydog> neosaki yes I am here
<roconnor> NeoSaki: every time
<jontydog> still messing with this install
<NeoSaki> jontydog: does it still give the same error
<voicu> abattoir, the size of the link, the whatever you click and has an icon
<NeoSaki> roconnor: sorry about not being able to help, possibly a bad driver? i dunno
<jontydog> yes as a root user but completely different error otherwise
<roconnor> yeah, could be something with my X.org
<roconnor> OTOH, suspend-to-ram works just fine.  You'd think that closing the lid would be simpler.
<NeoSaki> jontydog: i'm gonna go ahead and do an install, and tell ya how i did that
<voicu> anyone knows which package contains the crystal icon theme?
<voicu> i reinstalled kde artwork and it didn't fix it
<hsys> kde-look.org
<hsys> kde-look.org contains the crystal icon theme
<flukej-walker> kde-look.org contains everything
<jontydog> cheers neosaki
<hsys> exactly XD
<NeoSaki> voicu: kde-icon-crystal
<jontydog> have you got version 0.20?
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> This is goofy...
<voicu> hsys, but if kubuntu comes with it installed by default shouldn't it be in the repos?
<NeoSaki> and kde-icon-crystalclear
<voicu> NeoSaki, ok
<voicu> thanks
<NeoSaki> jontydog: yeah I just downloaded the source
<roconnor> what does ``xset dpms force on'' do?
<Kr4t05> I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4 and now Kaffeine doesn't shot the video to some DVDs that I ripped only the other day. Before, they worked fine, but now... ><
<Kr4t05> show*
<hsys> .
<NeoSaki> jontydog: now it configured fine, and compiled fine?
<jontydog> I have installed through adept
<NeoSaki> oh
<NeoSaki> >_>
<jontydog> when I run setup it won't connect to the database
<NeoSaki> I don't see it in adept
<jontydog> I had to add the repository
<NeoSaki> ahh
<jontydog> I think the problem is with mysql
<jontydog> mythconverg is set up but not accepting the password
<Kr4t05> Bah... I have to re-rip these videos, don't I?
<Kiongku> !mythtc
<Kiongku> !mythtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythtc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<NeoSaki> i see
<USlvlC> wil the xorg-x11-sdk for fedora core 5 workin in kubuntu with kernel 1.6.15?
<USlvlC> i know this dumb question prolly but i dont see anything about xorg-sdk in any of the how tos on forums
<USlvlC> guess ther only one way to find out
<NeoSaki> hey jontydog: where did you get the repos for it?
<karim> I am using messenger msn from kopete and wanna change to yahoo messenger
<karim> or work wid both
<NeoSaki> karim with both, it will work
<Jucato> karim: you can
<jontydog> hamstas
<karim> how can i
<karim> i have this feeling that linux is so weak when it comes 2 chatting
<jontydog> karim use Gaim instead
<Jonty> Can anyone suggest time-shifting software for streams?
<karim> where is that?
<NeoSaki> ...
<NeoSaki> dont confuse karim
<jontydog> :)
<hsys> jeje
<NeoSaki> karim just go settings -> configure
<Jucato> karim: in the Settings menu > Configure > Accounts options (left side) click on New
<NeoSaki> and on accounts add
<NeoSaki> erm new
<NeoSaki> yeah
<sorush20> what program is there to get rid of sensitive data ?
<hsys> [10:50]  <karim> i have this feeling that linux is so weak when it comes 2 chatting - that was funny
<NeoSaki> sorush20: a microwave
<NeoSaki> ^-^
<karim> where is configure lol
<karim> ?
<NeoSaki> jontydog: link
<hsys> XD
<Jucato> karim: it's the last option in the Settings menu
<sorush20> NeoSaki: something more selective for files and folders..
<Jucato> main Kopete window
<NeoSaki> sorush20: ahh, you want to keep some
<karim> where is the settings menu
<jontydog> link what got neosaki?
<karim> ?
<jontydog> hamstas?
<sorush20> NeoSaki: stop messing me about
<Jucato> karim: at the top of the Kopete window
<NeoSaki> jontydog: yeah
<jontydog> one minute
<NeoSaki> sorush20: hold on im looking
<hsys> who's better ubuntu or kubuntu ? i like both .. XD
<cvt> does linux have trouble burning to usb drives by default?
<hsys> gnome or kde?
<hsys> XD
<Jucato> "personal preference"
<karim> ok got the configure
<hsys> XD
<sorush20> NeoSaki: I'm looking too.. don't know what keywords to use.
<marvinalone> for some reason my maximized windows don't have window borders. they used to though. how do i get them back?
<karim> i found the configure
<karim> can u help me more
<karim> ?
<jontydog> http://hamsta.net/mythtv/files/dapper/testing
<kharloss> there are some benchmarks between ubuntu and kubuntu /
<kharloss> ?
<Healot> benchmarking the same OS?
<Healot> for what?
<Jucato> karim: just add a new account like you how you did with your MSN account
<NeoSaki> he's meaning the difference in KDE and Gnome
<hsys> yep
<karim> oh ok
<karim> kewl
<Healot> the term is comparison; not benchmarking
<hsys> but there most be a difference in speed and performance between kde and gnome .. or im wrong ?
<karim> thx jucato
<Jucato> depends on the system it's running on
<Healot> hum not really
<Healot> because the OS is still the same; same kernel; same services (most);
<kharloss> can i test ubuntu on my computer ? 32 MB RAM , cpu 650 khz ,  etc ?
<Jucato> Healot: but they use different libraries, there will be performance differences too
<Healot> no; kharloss: 256MB minimum
<Healot> kharloss: you can do lowmem server install though; with alternate CD or server CD
<NeoSaki> I thought it was a 194 min >_>
<hsys> XD
<Vegeta^> I get the following error, when I try to scp: "ssh: connect to host <MYIP> port 22: Connection refused" <-- Does this mean I'm firewalled on this port? It can't be NAT, because that's open. How do I "unfirewall" the port (or any others ports in ubuntu)?
<Healot> 650KHz CPU?
<Healot> holy
<hsys> jaja
<Healot> my first CPU was a SPARCII; 250MHz
<fdoving> Vegeta^: probably means ssh daemon isn't running.
<octan> can someone help me.. im trying to install xgl & compiz. i tryed following some howto. but i cant get it to work.. http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/howto/xgl&compiz/compiz&xgl.txt
<octan> nothing happens when i select compiz at kdm and startup kde
<david_> do you still get kde running?
<octan> yes
<octan> kde startsup
<karim> can i have shortcuts in linux
<Vegeta^> fdoving: I don't have that. But I'll install it now.
<karim> cuz when i press right click there isn't?
<david_> karim: we don't have shortcuts we have "symlinks"
<octan> david_, is there aother howto for a 64 bit system?
<karim> okaaaay
<david_> octan: it should be the same.
<karim> how can i get those "symlinks"
<karim> ?
<david_> karim: drag a file/folder to the folder you want to place it to
<corporate> hi
<Healot>  ln -s realfile link
<david_> when it comes up with the dialogue "move here" "copy here" or "link here"
<david_> press link here
<david_> yeah.or the CLI way healot says.
<corporate> can anybody help with configuring xserver-xorg on my dell 5100
<jontydog> xserver
<karim> ya but it copies it david
<jontydog> oops wrong window sorry
<karim> i wanna shortcut
<Jucato> karim: choose "Link here".
<Jucato> it doesn't copy it
<karim> ok
<Jucato> karim: symlink is what Linux calls the "shortcuts" in Windows
<Healot> karim: read the KDE Handbook first; my advice
<sorush20> NeoSaki: I'm looking too.. don't know what keywords to use.
<corporate> can anybody please help me with reconfiguring xserver-xorg for my dell laptop
<karim> ok thx
<david_> corporate: what eneds configuring?
<abattoir> corporate: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<corporate> I did that
<corporate> however as soon as I login, the system hangs
<abattoir> corporate: which video card?
<corporate> Its ATI Mobility Radeon
<david_> run "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<david_> it might tell you whats poorly on it.
<abattoir> corporate: oh, so you are able to see the login screen, and are able to enter KDE ?
<corporate> abattoir: I can see login screen, but after I press enter it hangs
<corporate> david: I am booting system into root mode, and trying the command you gave me
<david_> ok
<abattoir> corporate: did you do anything that could cause this, in the last session?
<corporate> abattir: I tried to watch TV withit and it started after this, david: the output is Error opening /dev/wacom :Invalid argument (EE) xf860openserial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such or file or directory. Erro opening /dev/wacom :Invalid argument. Synaptics DeviceInit Called SynapticsCtrl called. (II) Configured Mouse: ps2Enabledata reporting: succeded Synaptics DeviceOn Called (--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found (**) Radeo
<corporate> david: I just typed the output from the command you aksed me to type
<david_> yeah, that's the log of what's happened when X starts
<corporate> david: so you know what might be the issue, how can I fix it?
<ryanakca> 11235812331
<david_> wacom is your graphic tablet/touchpad driver. and EE means exceptional error
<david_> erm, the reason for that is. ... erm ... someone.
<david_> could you run "ls -l /dev/wacom "
<corporate> david: it said no such file or directory
<hsys> someone XD jeje
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> I have a problem :)
<akrus> I need to reboot to windows
<akrus> but Grub removed it from menu.lst
<akrus> update-grub returns nothing
<akrus> what's the problem?
<akrus> hm
<corporate> david: u there?
<david_> sorry had to go and eat some pie.
<david_> (that and I'm now stuck on what to suggest, so thought I'd hide)
<corporate> david: hehe food is necessary
<corporate> david: Never mind,
<oliver> good eve
<tejinder> is it worth upgrading to edgy?
<david_> the way it looked like from the log, it's trying to access the touchpad and then linux is saying "WTF that isn't there"
<david_> however, that log could date back from ages ago.
<Jucato> tejinder: not yet
<Dr_Willis> edit the grub menu.lst - there should be a example 'stanza' for a windows install on the first hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Uncomment the stanza lines. and it should then let ya get to windows
<tejinder> Jucato: can't i get latest packages in dapper like konversation 1.0?
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Hey, are all the daemon programs started from a specific location? I hvae things like bluetooth, nvtv, etc. running even though i disabled them in the init scripts for bootup. are they starting somewhere else??
<akrus> have someone tried kde4?
<Jucato> tejinder: konversation 1.0 is supposed to be in dapper-backports, but due to some bug...
<corporate> david: hmm
<david_> though that's when X starts, and from the sounds of it X is starting as you're getting KDM (the login screen)
<Jucato> akrus: no KDE 4 yet. only a pre-alpha development preview. which basically means nothing unless you are a programmer/developer
<akrus> I know
<akrus> I'm a developer :D
<akrus> but not in KDE team
<akrus> hehe
<akrus> my friend is in KDE
<oliver> jucato: if i start with edgy, will i be able to upgrade with adept/synaptic to the final - step by step ???
<corporate> david: hmm
<Jucato> oliver: yes. actually you would have updates available almost everyday
<akrus> hm
<david_> corporate: a ssytem hang is quite unusual
<akrus> could someone PM me the info from grub's menu.lst with windows load?:)
<david_> corporate: and it's beyond my scope. sorry
<Dr_Willis> akrus,  it should be shown in the example/comments  in the file as well.
<akrus> okay, I'll try now
<Dr_Willis> I uncomment the example - that way windows is First on the menu. and dosent get altered by the auto-updating grub setup tools
<Blissex> akrus: yes, someone could, bu there are many examples on the web.
<oliver> jucato: sounds good, i have it successfully installed on a 2nd HD, and like to use it on the main-machine, and go from there
<akrus> nvm, just need to open AutoCAD :)
<akrus> cedega does not support it, i'll try with crossover later
<corporate> david: no probs dude, thanks a lot for your time, at least you gave some thought :)
<Jucato> just be prepared for some stuff to break/not work
<oliver> jucato: is there a roadmap for edgy
<Jucato> there is. just not sure where the page is
<Healot> it should be release in October;
<Healot> however; they can delay the release if they want to :)
<oliver> jucato: but u are saying, it will be like the final, after all the updates to come ??
<tejinder> how can i install kernel 2.6.17 and kde 3.5.4 on dapper?
<Jucato> oliver: afaik, yes.
<Jucato> since the repos being used for Edgy know are the same repos that will be released
<Healot> kernel 2.6.17; you can build it yourself; for updating KDE; you can follow the links on kubuntu.org
<oliver> tejinder: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ dapper main
<david_> has anyone here seen krash (kde 4)
<Healot> yeah; that's the repos for KDE updates
<tejinder> is'nt there prcompiled kernel 686?
<tejinder> 2.6.17 preferably
<david_> tejinder: give it a fortnight and there will be
<jerome__> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tejinder> btw whats the latest stable kernel version for dapper?
<Healot> !info linux-386
<ubotu> linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Healot> 2.6.15.24
<david_> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tejinder> why so old?
<Jucato> 2.6.15-26
<Healot> tejinder
<Healot> ubuntu tends to be stable; not fast development; that's why imho
<david_> there's not much of an advantage to the newer kernels, they're only point releases.
<Jucato> ubuntu is a middle ground between stable and latest...
<david_> you'll find ubuntu is far more "latest" than others
<david_> the only exception I can think of is Gentoo
<Jucato> and Debian Sid
<david_> debian sarge isn't!
<Jucato> I said Sid
<david_> I know
<tejinder> i used arch linux and its latest too
<Jucato> probably the "compiled" distros have the latest stuff
<Tm_T> Jucato: that's not always true
<tejinder> ubuntu is compiled too?
<Tm_T> tejinder: he propably meant gentoo&co
<Jucato> "probably"
<oliver> can someone recall the procedur to "export" the current installed software list to be used in a new installation i.e. edgy
<Healot> I can put it simply; the slowest; Slackware; the fastest? maybe FC or ubuntu; who knows
<Jucato> slack, gentoo, arch...
<Tm_T> Jucato: many times I had newest KDE in Kubuntu faster than in Gentoo :)
<oliver> there was a HP on that issue
<Jucato> Tm_T: heh. I wasn't the one who said that Gentoo had the latest. I was just concluding based on their statements :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: it depends so much on activity of distro maintainers
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tejinder> Jucato: arch is really faster
<Jucato> by faster, you mean faster performance or faster/latest packages?
<tejinder> Jucato: i guess both
<Jucato> heh
<tejinder> really
<octan> why does my /usr/bin/~X11 never ends?
<Jucato> so I've heard
<octan> its a dirl that never ends why?
<octan> can i delete it?
<oliver> jucato: can u recall the procedur to "export" the current installed software list to be used in a new installation i.e. edgy
<Homer> lame, so I can't use x86-64 with Flash?
<Jucato> oliver: er.. I don't understand what you're trying to say...
* Jucato is a bit groggy...
<Homer> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<octan> Homer yes you can.. but in a chrooted envierment
<Homer> chrooted?
<Homer> is gnash useable yet? :p
<octan>  dchroot
<Jucato> since when was it usable? j/k
<Jucato> is it possible to install Firefox in wine then install Flash from it, on 64-bit?
<USlvlC> that worked out for me fyi
<USlvlC> alien xorg-s11-sdk.rpm
<Jucato> might work for Homer too, then?
<Jucato> USlvlC: what are you trying to do?
<USlvlC> dpkg --install xorg-x11-sdk.deb
<Jucato> what for?
<USlvlC> i was trying to install the nvidia driver
<octan> can i delete a never ending dir ?
<Jucato> er...
<Homer> I'm going to try gnash since it is avaliable for 64-bit
<USlvlC> was complaining about no xorg sdk
<Jucato> USlvlC: the driver from nvidia.com?
<USlvlC> yeah the 8774
<oliver> jucato: with a view cmdline actions u can export a list of the actual installed software and use it on the new fresh install to get all the software installed again automatically (import/use it with apt)
<USlvlC> for this quadro4 980 xgl
<tejinder> its there 7178 version there for older cards?
<Jucato> USlvlC: i'm not sure if 8774 will work on Dapper's xorg version
<octan> Homer, 64 is so alpha stage.. stic with 32 bit version
<USlvlC> then finally got twinview to work with dual monitors
<Jucato> oliver: sorry, don't know that one. :(
<Homer> octan: of gnash?
<Jucato> tejinder USlvlC: the nvidia driver (nvidia-glx) in our repositories uses 7178 afaik
<octan> Homer the hole thing
<Homer> how is it 64-bit alpha? it works flawlessly?
<Homer> just not flash :\
<octan> not java
<USlvlC> yeah that driver was locking x up with this vid card
<USlvlC> or im jsut stupid
<octan> erm java works now
<USlvlC> prolly the latter
<Vaske_Car> How do I see why refresh rate is only 60Hz, what vause this?
<Vaske_Car> cause*
<Jucato> USlvlC: in what way was it locking X?
<USlvlC> would get to the kubuntu screen where blue status bar would just idle
<USlvlC> never grew never booted
<octan> Homer well if you says so. :P what is you want google earth? or something else
<Jucato> USlvlC: ah that one
<Jucato> USlvlC: that happened the first time you tried to install it?
<octan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<USlvlC> yeah for a while the only driver i could get to see both screens was vesa
<USlvlC> couldnt get the nvidia linux installer to work without xorg sdk
<Jucato> USlvlC: I think I know the problem. can you check if linux-restricted-modules is installed
<USlvlC> yes it is
<USlvlC> i followed that binary driver how to
<Jucato> USlvlC: and if it's installed, can you check if its version matches the kernel's version?
<USlvlC> yes it does
<Homer> octan: there is a 64-bit ver of google earth
<USlvlC> took me a week now but i finally got it working
<octan> Homer where?
<Homer> ok nm
<Homer> lol
<octan> givve tha link
<octan> :P
<larson9999> i'm thinking i'll wait for a few more months for 64bit
<octan> thats smart
<kbrooks> 64bit sux.
<kbrooks> end of story
<octan> lol
<USlvlC> used the xorg-sdk.rpm for fedora core 4 or 5
<USlvlC> ill chekc on that
<octan> not it doesnt sux.. its just in a alpha/beta stage atm
<kbrooks> octan, alpha
<zorglu_> q. how do i make the taskbar to display only the window on a given desktop, and not the ones from all the desktop ?
<octan> blah
<Vaske_Car> where do I see if video card driver is installed or not?
<Jucato> USlvlC: did you try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" again after you installed (and double checked) that you have the proper linux-restricted-modules installed?
<Homer> I don't get it, what sucks so much about it? :\
<USlvlC> i dont think so
<Jucato> USlvlC: you could try. most of the time, that kind of problem happens when nvidia-xconfig was run without the proper linux-restricted-modules
<Homer> it's like the same thing as the x86 version except faster :p
<yoguess> can someone help me with mounting a drive and a partition?
<USlvlC> ah i will keep that in mind
<USlvlC> hopefully i will finally be able to get compiz working
<USlvlC> i want to stop using windows all together
<Jucato> USlvlC: btw, in case the nvidia driver doesn't work, you could also fallback on the "nv" driver
<Jucato> USlvlC: I think compiz works on the nvidia-glx driver
<USlvlC> yeah according to the tutorials it works good
<Jucato> except that XGL?Compiz doesn't seem to play well with KDE
<larson9999> i don't think i'll ever use compiz and all that fancy stuff.  too busy for me
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> good thing we all aren't like you? j/k :P
<USlvlC> yeah i been on strict diet of comand line for a while i have a debian box also
<larson9999> then again i like text adventure games
<yoguess> i have 2 drives, 1st drives 20gb is being used by ubuntu and swap, I want to mount the 3 rd partition, and mount whole 2nd drive as well
<USlvlC> but i saw that and was loike wow
<Homer> KDE 4 will support Xgl natively so I hear
<Jucato> probably not...
<yoguess> i want to be able to use 3rd partition and 2nd drive just like windows
<||arifaX> I am using k3b for the first time and I can't find out how to burn audio-cd from mp3 files or is that not possible?
<yoguess> but tehy wont mount
<yoguess> arifax, you have to install some stuff for it to work with mp3
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> the RestrictedFormats page has instructions ^^
<roconnor> I fixed my X screen blanking problem by fiddling with my BIOS settings.
<roconnor> :)
<||arifaX> yoguess, will check that out thanks
<yoguess> arifax, go to this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<larson9999> yoguess: did you try the settings gui to check out your partitions?
<yoguess> and look for detailed instructions
<yoguess> larson, explain please
<llxcamxll> can i network two computers with a cross over and have windows on one and kubuntu in the other, and share files
<larson9999> yoguess: in kde 'system settings' in the kde menu has a section for partitions.  using it sometimes helps me when i can't figure out how to mount something with commands
<jamonation> yes llxcamxll, you need a dhcp serverinstalled on your kubuntu machine
<llxcamxll> what about the windows machine
<yoguess> which format will be easier to work with if i want pure linux on this PC but also want to share files on my XP laptop? fat or ext3
<jamonation> llxcamxll: your windows machine should grab an ip address through dhcp from your linux box
<llxcamxll> ah ok
<jamonation> yoguess: you want to share both ways?
<larson9999> yoguess i prefer ext2 instead of ext3 becuase if windows shuts down unexpectedly, the ext3 stuff gets goofed up and you have to 'do stuff' to be able to read it again
<yoguess> jamonation, yes
<jamonation> yoguess: easiest would be to use samba
<yoguess> im running ext3 on the partitions im trying to mount
<larson9999> yoguess i share both fat and ext2 partitions between linux and xp.  seems i have fewer problems with ext2 but they're both ok
<yoguess> is it safe to format to ext2 in linux or do it in partion magic?
<llxcamxll> ok, what about if i got my kubuntu box conected to my router with the ethernet and my windows box connected to the router through a usb
<jamonation> yoguess: you can use mkfs.ext2 in linux
<jamonation> llxcamxll: the router should handle it all then
<llxcamxll> how do i shre files though?
<jamonation> llxcamxll: try samba
<llxcamxll> alright
<Homer> ok name me a MacOS X like switchbar for KDE?
<sasanotte> salve come faccio a evidenziare l'elenco dei canali?
<Jucato> switchbar?
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<abattoir> Homer: ^^^that?
<Jucato> ah is that what a switchbar is?
<abattoir> Jucato: well i wouldnt call it that, even though it has a taskbar plugin
<llxcamxll> any other packets relating to samba i should get?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_Willis> swat is nice front end to configure samba.
<Dr_Willis> but the kde front end is also very well done
<llxcamxll> which you think is better
<A|i3N> hey guys.. got a dell laptop... got two partitions on it, a restore partition, and a main partition that XP is on... what is the best way to install kubuntu alongside XP for a dual boot system?
<A|i3N> Of course I want to keep the restore partition in case i screw something up.. hehe..
<A|i3N> so i can't repartition the whole drive.
<Dr_Willis> Whats on the restore partition?
<larson9999> what the heck is up with these new pcs and the restore partitions?  can't they burn me a disk?  ok, so i run linux anyway but that seems a bit shabby to me
<luc_> A|i3N use partition magic to partition or some other tool that is non-destructive partitioning
<Dr_Willis> live cd + gparted is handy.
<Dr_Willis> I always backup my restore parttions to DVD first thing.. and to a network machine. Just in case
<Dr_Willis> Most of the programs on a restore partition are junk from what ive seen. Either Old.. or demo-crap-crippled ware
<A|i3N> ok ... So just split my main partition, and install on the empty one pretty much?
<luc_> dell laptop have 6 gig or so partition for restoring the os
<Dr_Willis> Personally id backup the restore partition to DVD. then trash it. :P
<A|i3N> Dr_willis - I was wondering about that. Anybody know if I CAN make a bootable CD from my restore parition? It is hidden from the O/S
<Dr_Willis> after seeing whats really on it.
<luc_> yeah on empty partition
<Dr_Willis> bootable cd to do what from the restore partition?
<A|i3N> well say I wanted to wipe out my restore partition - can i make a workable CD copy of it ya think?
<larson9999> A|i3N: on this machine i just bought, windows has a program that walks you through it as part of the 'new user' stuff
<Dr_Willis> If you had a little linux setup. you could use Mondo/mindi to make a bootable 'restore' cd/dvd set.
<Sokoloff> anybody speak russian? :)
<Dr_Willis> workable? :P i just backup all the data.. or are you saying the restore partition is some how a bootable 'will reinstall the system" kind of partion?
<A|i3N> well i'll browse through the dell utilities
<Dr_Willis> external usb hard drives are Dang handy in some of these cases . :)
<luc_> I've read that you can save the restore partition on dvd just google
<A|i3N> Yes. I can access the system restore immediately after rebooting - it will wipe everything out and recopy XP and all the drivers and stuff
<Dr_Willis> A|i3N,  so they got a menu during the normal boot process of XP to 'restore' the system eh?
<MistaED> sokoloff: try #ubuntu-ru
<Sokoloff> 10x
<larson9999> there is a 'burn the restore partition to dvd' utility
<MasterEvil`Lapto> installed newest kernel for 6.06, and now KMenu -> log out only offers "End Session".. what's the deal? I want my restart & shutdown back!
<A|i3N> Dr_willis - yes, I just hit ctrl-F11 a few times :)
<Dr_Willis> tip - burn about 3 coppies...  of the thing to dvd. Lol
<Dr_Willis> A|i3N,  thats good in ways.. and a bad trend in others. :P
<Dr_Willis> now its just way too easy to 'reformat/reinstall' xp :)
<A|i3N> yea... i'd rather have a CD
<Dr_Willis> Then ya got the 1000s of updated to redownload.
<A|i3N> i'll search for the restore partition burn thingy Larson9999
<A|i3N> i'm sure someone makes something
<Dr_Willis> I like to use Mondo/Mindi to do complete 'your current setup" backup/restore image. :)
<Dr_Willis> saved my backside a few times.
<zorglu_> q. i have a ati igp340m video card in my laptop and kubuntu uses vesa to handle it, anybody with a pointer on the driver to install ?
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> and a LOT of luck. :P
<Dr_Willis> you may want to google to see if tat thing is even supported by the fglrx drivers
<larson9999> a|i3n at least there is on this new pc i bought.  i can't imagine they'd sell one with only a restore partition.
<zorglu_> well worked ok on fc4, so i guess it will be ok :)
<zorglu_> i hope i meant :)
<A|i3N> oh hey one more thing - got a dell/broadcom wireless adapter - but during setup, kubuntu failed to configure it properly via DHCP even though i put the SSID in correctly and there is no WEP key - any reason why it would not work?
<Blissex> A|i3N: not all Broadcom chipsets are supported?
<Blissex> A|i3N: ask also in #wireless for checks to run.
<leleobhz> ehlo all!
<cvt> xcdroast says: No root configuration file found or not readable! The superuser must start and configure x-cd-roast first
<cvt> how do i fix that error?
<Dr_Willis> sudo x-cd-roast and configure it
<Dr_Willis> or whateverits called.
<oliver> jucato: i was wrong: the clone of a system was done with dpkg --get/set-selections
<leleobhz> ive installed the knetworkmananger
<leleobhz> but the interface icon on systray, that i want, it dont provide
<leleobhz> what i need to show it?
<steveire> http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/ <<< Any idea how to update this for kubuntu?
<exs> Hello..I'm trying to install the new Ktorrent, but I get (for version 2.02) "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: kdelibs4"; and for 2.00 I get "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in packahe kdelibs-data".. I've tried reinstalling kdelibs many many times, nothing helps. Thanks
<trainchaser> hi i've got a question: how to get working transparency in mplayer? other windows work ok with compiz, but when i try to set opacity other than 100% on gmplayer, the movie screen just goes blue, can i make the movie transparent?
<fdoving> i doubt that, try #mplayer or #ubuntu-xgl
<PlancksCnst> Hey, folks.  I have a question about kinfocenter.
<PlancksCnst> Where does it get its info?  Does it do a hardware probe each time I start it?
<jason> HI GUYS
<jason> oops
<jason> my system is hesitating for 1 second every 15-20 seconds.... any ideas how to trace this and see what is causing it?  it is only in this one user profile.....
<junkphreak> whathave you added ?
<zorglu_> jason: looked at dmesg to see if some event occurs at those time ?
<jason> good idea
<jason> ok
<Vegeta^> Isn't there a viewer (for eps files) that is like ghostview, or similar. Because the default ones just opens the picture in Konqueror (which really sucks)...
<junkphreak> yea and dmesg  or more /var/log/messages
<junkphreak> do tail -f /var/log/messages if you want to see real time
<magic-1> HI ALLS
<jason> nope, nothing showing up
<jason> :(
<junkphreak> what have you added sence its started
<PlancksCnst> I can see a device in kInfocenter.  I don't know which /dev/ device it is.  Is there any way to tell?
<Homer> how do I make the ubuntu clock use AM/PM
<jason> cant remember exactly, but i know it has been after i was mucking about with xgl and compiz but i reversed it all as far as i know... it was fun for a day, but then i got sick of it
<Homer> kde clock I mean
<steveire> how do I compare two files? diff?
<Jucato> Homer: right-click on the clock and select Date & Time Format
<jason> Jucato: kumusta ka?
<zorglu_> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> hi jason! ok lang ako :)
<jason> mabuti
<jason> does that mean i am good? (???)
<jason> heh
<jason> i forget almost everything... :s
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jucato> jason: mabuti literally  means "good" but yeah, it could mean that too :)
<magic-1> Cmo puedo configurar mi tarjeta de 5.1??
<magic-1> How I can form my card of 5.1 ??
<magic-1> it is a Nvidia CK8S..
<llxcamxll> smbmount exited with errors.
<llxcamxll> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<llxcamxll> smbmnt failed: 1
<llxcamxll> help me
<llxcamxll> please
<willie> can anyone point me at a howto for shockwave flash that actually works for 6.06 please? I am going mental here trying to put a box together for a n00b pal
<PlancksCnst> Can anyone tell me how to assign a device to a driver after I modprobe it?
<proog> i cant install my EPSON Stylus Photo RX425 printer correctly on kubuntu!
<proog> when i choose the recommended driver for it in the kde print wizard, it comes up with the error "
<proog> Unable to load the requested driver:
<proog> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-Stylus_Photo_RX425,gutenprint] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<proog> any ideas?
<NthDegree> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Kiongku> !mu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NthDegree> hmmmm
<Kiongku> !mr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NthDegree> it'll be difficult to get someone korean to use ubuntu with only 4 people in the ko channel
<omar_>  I gotta question i used this command mv file .file and I can't find the file anymore, I thought it as to hide a file but it's not there anymore
<junkphreak> you can make you one if you need
<junkphreak>  like mkdir .file
<fdoving> omar_: filenames starting with a dot (.) are hidden.
<fdoving> omar_: 'mv .file file' to get it back.
<omar_> like this?
<omar_> root@omar:~# mv ./home/omar/CDs CDs
<omar_> doen's work :(
<junkphreak> have you? made the path
<junkphreak> # ./home/omar ?
<junkphreak> then CDs
<PlancksCnst> Has anyone here used a cell phone as a modem?
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Anyone using Edgy? trying to dist-upgrade but my sources.list errors when i edited my dapper repos
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Err http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<MasterEvil`Lapto>   404 Not Found
<MasterEvil`Lapto> is what it says
<abattoir> MasterEvil`Lapto: the url is wrong
<Jucato> MasterEvil`Lapto: there's no repo like that
<omar_> junkphreak: the file used to be there
<abattoir> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main
<omar_> I meean the directory CDs
<omar_> it has several files insdide
<omar_> inside
<MasterEvil`Lapto> ty abatt
<abattoir> MasterEvil`Lapto: you might need restricted universe multiverse too
<abattoir> so put that in as well
<Jucato> omar: in Konqueror, go to where the "file" was originally located, then go to the View menu and select "Show hidden files"
<omar_> I did it
<MasterEvil`Lapto> abattoir: i've got the universe multiverse already.. i should add restricted to the end?
<omar_> don't see it
<abattoir> MasterEvil`Lapto: yes, that should do
<draik> Jucato, you going to attend class today?
<Jucato> yep. as always :P
<lontra> do bring kubuntu in for an ubuntu edgy install...i need to run sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<lontra> s to/do
<abattoir> lontra: yes
<abattoir> i assume you mean you have  ubuntu edgy installed
<lontra> abattoir: yup
<abattoir> lontra: yes, that'd get you KDE :)
<oliver> jucato: i was wrong: the clone of a system was done with dpkg --get/set-selections
<Jucato> oliver: ah.. I only know of --get-selections
<oliver> jucato: i think, that wont work when going from dapper to edgy
<Jucato> oliver: probably not. I'm not sure if the --get/set-selections are version dependent
<fdoving> it's just a list of packages, some might not be installable if you jump versions.
<oliver> jepp, anyway i quit, so long
<omar> Hi guys, can you guys do me a favor?? , I have a lot of programs installed, I want to uninstall some of them or do another thing but I nedd more space , my disc is full
<draik> Jucato, 15 minutes
<Jucato> yep
<PlancksCnst> Why can I see a device in kinfocenter but not have a /dev/ listing for it?
<PlancksCnst> Do I need to make a /dev/ node?
<Homer> where can I download a MacOS X switchbar
<PlancksCnst> If so, how?
<Jucato> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<junkphreak> omar : whats in our home dir ?
<junkphreak> and how big id your hraddrive
<pepe> how i can know my free space of my hard disk???????
<junkphreak> hard
<pepe> ????????
<omar> kidsgame
<junkphreak> df -h
<omar> for example
<omar> go to infocenter
<omar> pepe
<willzzz> arg... my boot is stuck again after installing vmware
<pepe> infocenter?????????
<omar> pepe: go to kinfocenter in system
<omar> pepe: do you speak spanish
<pepe> yer
<pepe> yez
<j2daosh> anyone know of a way to make mac applications run on windows? or linux... anythin other then a mac?
<pepe> yes
<omar> pepe: your kubuntu is in spanish?
<pepe> yes
<junkphreak> ! /usr/bin/kinfocenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usr/bin/kinfocenter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j2daosh> !kinfocenter
<omar> entra al menu principal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinfocenter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omar> de ahi a "sistemaE
<omar> "sistema"
<gupta> !klogd
<ubotu> klogd: Kernel Logging Daemon. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.1-17ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<pepe> ya lo encontre gracias
<omar> de ahi vas a "Kinfocenter"
<omar> pepe: welcome
<willzzz> wtf!? my X fails to start after installing vmware the other day; tries to run KDM but now just stuck at the kubuntu logo
<gupta> hey can klogd be switched off?
<willzzz> btw is there a way to force kubuntu into a console runlevel?
<omar> junkphreak: hello my friend I want to take off kidsgames
<j2daosh> willzzz try installing the gnome version and if it work just reinstall the kde desktop
<junkphreak> ok what games  they linux games ?
<willzzz> i found my problem, my video drivers (nvidia kernel module) are screwed up
<willzzz> im reinstalling the modules/recompiling
<omar> junkphreak: yes, I installed by automatix
<omar> junkphreak: with kgames
<junkphreak> you know what they are called /
<pepe_> omar como puedo instalar el driver para mi tarjeta IRDA (infrarojo)
<junkphreak> use synatpic ?
<omar> junkphreak: nop
<junkphreak> synaptic
<omar> pepe: no se mucho de ese tipo de tarjetas
<omar> junkphreak: where to find it
<pepe_> vaya problema
<omar> junkphreak: apt get?
<junkphreak> sure
<omar> pepe: probaste en el kubuntu-es
<junkphreak> #sudo aptget remove <file>
<pepe_> anyone knows, how can i install the drivers for a IrDA card????
<omar> junkphreak: gonna try, thanks again
<voicu> i know i talked about this in here but can someone help me with the kde icons? i'm going crazy. it's a long story and i don't know exactly where i broke them
<junkphreak> #sudo apt-get remove <file>
<junkphreak> #sudo apt-get remove kgames
<slow-motion> hallo
<omar> junkphreak: yes, but I don't wanna remove every game
<voicu> so.. first i ugraded to kde 3.5.4 then saved my current settings into a theme. i decided to downgrade back to 3.5.2 and lost a lot of settings. so i used my backup theme to restore them and most of my icons are missing
<voicu> i reinstalled everything with the default settings and some icons still don't work
<pepe_> i need the drivers for my IrDa card (infrared)
<zorglu_> q. what is the kubuntu equivalent for the fedora service blabal start
<junkphreak> well if it came in a package of games will be hard to take out
<voicu> and now, for some reason, amarok does not create its collection
<voicu> i really don't want to reinstall kubuntu because of gui problems
<omar> junkphreak: gotcha, but is there a program to uninstall like a list
<omar> junkphreak: you know what I mean
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<abattoir> The next class starts in a few seconds :)
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to make kubuntu autodiscover the hostname of the other boxes of the same lan via zero-conf ?
<gupta> are there any other 'hidden stuff' in kubuntu like "khotnewstuff" ?
<abattoir> gupta: 'hidden stuff' ?
<gupta> unknown programs
<kyaneos> hi
<gupta> undercover interesting apps
<zorglu_> many :)
<zorglu_> all in adept :)
<abattoir> gupta: khotnewstuff isnt hidden... you see it in 'Get new Wallpapers', Get new themes in kopete :)
<zorglu_> kde-apps.org to get an idea of what is available
<voicu> ok, so amarok builds the database, mysql shows it, yet when i add something in the playlist i get the message "attempted to insert nothing" and no tracks appear inside the albums
<gupta> zorglu_: or better : http://www.kde.org/dot/kde-apps-content.rdf ;)
<willzzz> got it working, the latest update updated the kernel/modules and I had to recompile my nvidia kernel module ;)
<pacman> I need to get java to participate in a live yahoo draft
<pacman> what's the easiest way to do oit
<enzo_>  /j ubuntu-classroom
<zorglu_> q. what is the dpkg option to show all the files within a given installed pacakge ?
<lontra> pacman: sudo aptitude install sun-java-jre
<lontra> oops
<lontra> sun-java5-jre :)
<zorglu_> abattoir: about classroom, it would be nice to have it announced automatically with the subject. just suggesting
<abattoir> zorglu_: yes, i was thinking of that myself, thanks for reminding me :)
<enzo_>  /j ubuntu-classroom
<zorglu_> abattoir: no problem :)
<pacman> that didn't work lontra
<lontra> do you have multiverse repos enabled?
<abattoir> btw, for those interested, the Current Topic for the classroom is Package Management
<abattoir> i'll make sure forthcoming classes are mentioned in ubotu entries from the next class onwards
<pacman> uhm...I think so....
<lontra> and what exactly 'didn't work', i.e. the package wasn't found or it installed and still doesn't work
<pacman> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java5-jre"
<lontra> pacman: you need to enable multiverse
<lontra> pacman: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add multiverse
<lontra> i think you can probably use adept too
<lontra> but i'm not sure how
<new_By> Hello. having my first experiences with kubuntu.
<new_By> Can somone help me
<teknoprep> w32codecs
<teknoprep> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teknoprep> what is the name of the program that helps you install w32codecs and alot of other stuff ?
<teknoprep> its a python script
<voicu> teknoprep: dpkg -i <package name>
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  best i find to do it manually
<TheGateKeeper_> teknoprep:
<TheGateKeeper_> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper_> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<teknoprep> easyubuntu
<lontra> new_By: what's you question
<teknoprep> thats what i was looking for
<voicu> i.e. sudo dpkg -i <package>
<lontra> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<teknoprep> i don't use ubuntu or any variant.. i as asking for someone else
<TheGateKeeper_> teknoprep: those 2 cli commands I gave you will do the job
<new_By> I am trying to start a configure script for tftp install butt it says it cant find gcc or cc
<Dr_Willis> install build-essential
<TheGateKeeper_> new_By: you probable need to install them
<pacman_> lontra, I'm still lost
<pacman_> how do I open my sources.list
<lontra> new_By: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<lontra> pacman_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lontra> pacman_: then at the end of the lines that start with 'deb' and 'deb-src' add the word 'multiverse' and you might want to add 'universe' if that's not there too...remember to omit the quotation makrs
<new_By> tryed sudo apt-get install build-essential that and failed
<lontra> pacman_: then run sudo apt-get update
<lontra> pacman_: then run sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> and you may have to update the java alternatives - mentioned at that URL.
<new_By> sudo aptitude install build-essential = Konnte kein Paket finden, dessen Name oder Beschreibung auf build-essential passt.
<lontra> does that mean it can't find it?
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<new_By> Yes no package by that name found
<lontra> strange
<lontra> it's in main
<lontra> :/
<lontra> new_By: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install build-essential
<lontra> maybe
<ccherrett> anyone used a mod wheel with rosegarden?
<new_By> sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install build-essential = Same answare - reads package list
<new_By> ...
<voicu> new_By: sudo apt-get install gcc, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<voicu> you probably need this too: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<pacman_> okay, I've got java...how about flash
<voicu> oh, and sudo apt-get install make
<new_By> no it always says its reading packages ... itits Packagestatus... builds TagDatabase and then could not find build esentials
<new_By> install gcc same thing
<voicu> did you install everything i said there?
<xithilinx> Could someone help me with kubuntu
<new_By> install linux kernal headers also
<Dr_Willis> whats the exact command you are typing in new_By ?
<DJ-KING> xithilinx: how ?
<new_By> sudo apt-get install gcc
<xithilinx> I've got a problem with it freezing upon start up
<xithilinx> during the blue bar screen it just hangs
<new_By> for example. Just like you post them
<xithilinx> read up on it and it has something to do with an x server
<DJ-KING> xithilinx: as in a CD or as in the installed system ?
<xithilinx> I installed the kubuntu alternative and finally got it to install, but while booting it up with grub it does that (also if I try live cds or try original cd)
<new_By> It must be somthing essential that i Am doing wrong
<xithilinx> It just won't go past that screen
<pacman_> lontra, are you still there?
<lontra> pacman_: hi
<voicu> new_By: paste the whole output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lontra> pacman_: do you have a question?
<DJ-KING> xithilinx: that's wierd
<xithilinx> yes it is
<DJ-KING> xithilinx: i am sorry ..
<pacman_> what's the file for flash?
<lontra> pacman_: please don't pm me because by answering your question i might be able to answer someone elses
<lontra> pacman_: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<xithilinx> I did the same thing with ubuntu and it gave me an error instead saying something was wrong with a x server graphical something or another not being able to load
<DJ-KING> guys i need to stop the file resolv.conf from being rewrited every few mins
<lontra> !tell pacman_ about restrictedformat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voicu> DJ-KING: do you use DHCP?
<DJ-KING> voicu: yup
<lontra> !tell pacman_ about restrictedformats
<Dr_Willis> DJ-KING,  i seem to recall theres  a service thats doing that... but thats about all i rember.. seen the issue befor.
<xithilinx> ok, so no one has any idea what I could do to fix that xserver problem?
<DJ-KING> voicu: i tried removing the writing permission
<Dr_Willis> xithilinx,  what video card?
<xithilinx> x800xl using in pci express 16
<xithilinx> 256 one
<pacman_> thank you
<lontra> np
<ubuntu> ello everyone? i need help installing my kubuntu
<lontra> ok
<ubuntu> if you may, pease
<lontra> explain
<new_By> voicu: Ok pasted. I initialy had the problemtht ./configure tels me that he cand fin gcc or cc..
<DJ-KING> ubuntu: i did billions of Kubuntu installation today in our install fest
<DJ-KING> :D
<xithilinx> so is that not supported by kubuntu?
<lontra> DJ-KING: billions?
<Dr_Willis> xithilinx,  you may need to install the ati drivers for it to work right..
<voicu> DJ-KING: you could set it manually or look in the man page for the setting (man interfaces) to stop changing the dns servers
<ubuntu> ok, i have an hp computer and it has a partition in the hard drive for a recovery image of windows, what i want ti do is install kubuntu in the hard drive, but keeping that partition intact
<lontra> you installed it on all the computers in the world :)
<DJ-KING> lontra: as in so many times :)
<voicu> new_By: can you give me the link?
<xithilinx> thing is I would but i've never seen the inside of kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> xithilinx,  it may be defaulting to the unofficial ati drivers. by default. when it should be using svga for the default. ultill you get the fglrx drivers going
<xithilinx> so there really isn't any way of doing that if it freezes everytime I get to the kubuntu logo screen with the blue bar
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voicu> new_By, nevermin, found it
<new_By> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23660
<ubuntu> how can i do i?
<Dr_Willis> xithilinx,  hit alt-ctrl-F1 and go to the console and  check out the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<DJ-KING> voicu: i do , yet it gets rewrited with the gatways address , and my router doesn't offer dns
<lontra> man the repos are slow
<ubuntu> it*
<voicu> damn, i don't actually speak german :)
<xithilinx> at what point do I press that
<DJ-KING> ubuntu:you just run it..let the liveCD get started and use the installation scrpt , few steps and you're done
<Dr_Willis> when the system boots up and 'hangs' :)
<ubuntu> can somebody PM me and help me trough?
<Dr_Willis> or boot to the system rescue mode
<xithilinx> gotcha
<xithilinx> and I set it to vesa drivers?
<new_By> ohh yes its german I should change the language
<voicu> new_By, try to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list (as root)
<voicu> run kdesu kate and open it
<DJ-KING> ubuntu: if you have other operating systems you just need to be careful with the partioning step
<ubuntu> do i need to make a special partition for it?
<new_By> ok just a sec.
<voicu> you will find some lines beggining with # deb, delete the # to uncomment those repositories
<ubuntu> i dont' want windows anymore, i want to have kubuntu as my OS
<xithilinx> and what exactly do I look for or do in the ect/x11/xorg.conf file
<Kiongku> !emac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-KING> ubuntu: you need two partitions "swap" and your "/"
<voicu> DJ-KING: use kcontrol to set your dns servers. maybe it will make them stick there
<Dr_Willis> xithilinx,  the string "ati" with "fglrx" in the "Device" section.       if its ati, try changeing it to 'svga'
<voicu> just be careful not to edit something else because it usually messes up a custom configuration
<Dr_Willis> when you get theg actual ati drivers installed - it will need to be fglrx
<Dr_Willis> and backup the xorg.conf file first
<Dr_Willis> with      cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<xithilinx> i'll be back in a few with results
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg            may also let you just select svga
<xithilinx> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> which would be easier to get to a basic desktop with
<ubuntu> ok.. at the time of instalation it gives me some options of in which partition install kubuntu.... the best solution for me is to install it on the big partition and leave the recovery one alone
<xithilinx> brb than
<Dr_Willis> of course if ATI let people include their drivers.......
<zorglu_> q. what is the ubuntu/debian equivalent for "service httpd start" and other init.d stuff
<Dr_Willis> the 'service' command is like RH specific.
<pacman_> still not able to do live yahoo draft :(
<Dr_Willis> - /etc/init.d/whatever restart
<Dr_Willis> :)
<zorglu_> Dr_Willis: ok thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> service = /etc/init.d/   it seems :P
<DJ-KING> zorglu_: etc/init.d/httpd restart
<Dr_Willis> which is why i dont see much point in it.
<DJ-KING> zorglu_: /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<DJ-KING> ubuntu: just simply choose a swap partition ( it could possibly be the double size of your ram ) and your "/" partition and that depends on how much space you have :)
<ubuntu> 150gb...
<new_By> I have edited the source.list of apt # dev every where now it is dev only but still no luck with apt install
<voicu> first run sudo apt-get update
<voicu> then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<voicu> btw, the lines should start with deb
<voicu> was that only a typo?
<new_By> yes it was a typo (forgetto) why was it commentet out
<new_By> i instlled ubunto with no internet connection was that the problem
<voicu> yes, apt was configured not to use internet repositories (servers that hold the newest packages for updates and upgrades)
<voicu> is it working now?
<new_By> well :) it says somthing diffrent..
<voicu> still an error?
<eds01> is there any way to play my computer games (like diablo 2 or rome total war) on my linux partition?
<voicu> eds01, you can use wine or find some linux ports of the games
<eds01> ok
<voicu> but i doubt wine will work with complex games like rome total war
<new_By> yes it says it is not available ore is referrenced by other package ore it it might be old and only available from a nother source
<eds01> anything i can do short of restarting when i want to play games?
<bruno> hello
<sallychung> hi....can anyone help me with installing a hp2110 all-in-one
<voicu> i don't think so... only if you find a linux version and manage to configure your 3d card really well
<voicu> new_By: what package are you talking about?
<new_By> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<beast> eds01: http://www.transgaming.com/
<voicu> ok, try the other ones: sudo apt-get install gcc, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers, sudo apt-get install kernel-headers, sudo apt-get install make
<sallychung> does anyone kno how to install a hp printer
<xithilinx> ok so I'm back, but since I'm new to linux I had no idea what to do inside sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?how i can do to active my Svideo output?how i can do to active my Svideo output?how i can do to active my Svideo output?how i can do to active my Svideo output?how i can do to active my Svideo output?how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how i can do to active my Svideo output?
<voicu> wtf?
<Kiongku> is there no mod to kick this person
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<xithilinx> where is the guy I was talking to?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<voicu> is he trying to spam or is it a bug?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<Kiongku> voicu: its either a big bug.. or the thing doing it is a bug
<Homer> !ops
<zorglu_> i think it is a spammer
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<zorglu_> maouaoua :)
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<voicu> he is making sure we see his post
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<new_By> ok voicu i get errors all over but in german so this is getting to complicated and i dont want to waiste your time . ill reeinstall in english
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<gothard> how can  i do to active my Svideo output?
<Kiongku> francais de con la ferme
<shegman> im german
<Kiongku> ehrm.. i was not telling u..
<voicu> new_By, before doing that, look for a german channel
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@AStrasbourg-252-1-42-201.w83-196.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
<voicu> like #kubuntu-de
<voicu> or something
<voicu> #ubuntu-de
<shegman> perhaps i can translate
<Kiongku> ah some peace..
<xithilinx> so does anyone know how I could go of fixing my problem with starting of kubuntu
<zorglu_> nalioth: thanks
<xithilinx> up*
<new_By> shegman thanks but translating is not the problem
<shegman> k
<new_By> k ?
<shegman> ok
<Jonty> Any ideas where I could find (preferably a GUI) an app for converting FLACs to MP3s en masse
<new_By> Thank you voicu and sheman ill switch to german channel. PS. This is great i never thought that something like this exists and that tehre are such helpfull pepole
<voicu> new_By :) well it's true, just keep asking and searching. you will find your solution
<new_By> I am shure
<linus__> what's going on
<KjetilK> when going apt-get upgrade now, It reports
<KjetilK> 4 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 176 downgraded, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<KjetilK> I thought I had a pure dapper system...
<KjetilK> I have a pin priority of 1001 on a=dapper, but since I had no other things in there, I thought it'd have no effect
<KjetilK> hmm, yeah it was the pinning's fault, but why...
<NeoSaki> anyone know how to mount a minidisc image in linux?
<xithilinx> well I'm back
<xithilinx> and dpkg-reconfigure did nothing
<Vegeta^> When I want to print something to a file, it only gives me the option to print to PS-format, after that I can print PS to PDF, I want to print directly to PDF, how do I do that?
<lontra> are there kubuntu packages for tastymenu?
<firat_> is anybody hear me?
<|lostbyte|> firat_, hi..
<firat_> ok thx :)
<Xal> Hi
<whopper> hey
<whopper> woot
<Xal> Can qparted safely resize an ext3 partition?
<Xal> qtparted*
<Xal> or even parted
<lupine_85> yep :)
<Xal> Ah, good
<Xal> So then I don't have to change to ext2? or would I still have to
<draik> Does k3b support mp3 for burning an Audio CD?
<lupine_85> Xal: it'd do it automagically for you
<Xal> ah good
<Xal> :)
<flukej-walker> Xal: Gparted is easier
<Xal> Okay
<KjetilK> can it resize in any direction?
<Xal> Thanks for the help. I'm getting back into Linux, and I'm not yet used to it.
<KjetilK> in the old days, you'd have to preserve the starting point
<KjetilK> draik: yes, IIRF, but there is a package you'd need to install
<draik> package?
<draik> got a name?
<KjetilK> search for k3b, and you'll see it
<KjetilK> I think it could have been k3b-mp3 or something
<KjetilK> ah: libk3b2-mp3
<draik> got it
<draik> yup
* draik loves apt-cache search
<KjetilK> yup!
* lupine_85 loves apt-cache search |grep
<draik> Thank you for pointing me in the right direction, KjetilK
<KjetilK> np
<llxcamxll> how do you change that annoying log in chime??
<klerfayt> llxcamxll: kcontrol
<llxcamxll> wtf kcontrol
<klerfayt> llxcamxll: alt+f2  and type kcontrol
<azzco> Hi I'm trying to play a game and listen to music at the same time.. running a game seems to be best in a new xserver but I can't use my amarok shorcuts then... is there a simple way to launch amarok in the other xserver?
<Phonica> hey all, where does kubuntu keep its KDE environment variables?
<leleobhz> how i can lock screen via console?
<leleobhz> dcop or some command?
<dein> how do i get my hd info in ubuntu, as well as enable sata on a hard drive
<dein> i knew how to do it in suse ; ;
<|lostbyte|> dein, df -h
<dein> no, i mean the info telling what the drives name is, speed, ata speed etc
<fdoving> dein: hdparm?
<sallychung> hello everyone
<dein> hdparm
<dein> oops
<sallychung> i need some help with installin a printer...
<sallychung> can anyone help me?
<|lostbyte|> dein, kinfocenter
<sallychung> ok.... what is the URI ?
<dein> kinfocenter doesnt tell my hd's physical stats
<dein> fdoving, how do i use hdparm?
<|lostbyte|> hdparm /dev/<hdx>
<dein> ok thanks
<nagyv> could soneone help me to update my sony-ericsson k750i's software? there is a windows binary on their site (http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=ps1_1_3_1_1&zone=ps&lm=ps1_1&pid=10244&fid=21839&esi=true), but the binary doesn't start with a simple click
<dein> im buying a e1505 inspiron from dell, and it seems like everything on it is compatible from the start with ubuntu according to a hardware review of it
<dein> is this a sign of the LoTD coming soon?
<llxcamxll> sorry i had a fight at your black panther party
<llxcamxll> i named my boat jenny
<wilson> 0la!
<dein> hey guys
<wilson> alguien es de maxico?
<wilson> mexico*
<wilson> alguien es de mexico?
<dein> should a 3200+ amd64 processor be running at 750mhz normally?
<llxcamxll> i think you should go home to greenbowl alabama
<wilson> who speak spanish?
<dein> none of us i think
<llxcamxll> forrest gump
<dein> there should be a spanish channel tho
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abattoir> !es
<Tm_T> abattoir: you don't have to repeat everything I do, seriously
<dein> Tm_T
<wilson> ok tnks
<abattoir> Tm_T: bah, i beat you by 8 secs. :P
<dein> do you happen to know if a 3200+ should run at 750 mhz normally?
<Tm_T> abattoir: not from my point of view
* abattoir wonders what else i repeated
<Tm_T> dein: nope, over 2 GHz
<dein> actually abattoir, your messege got in after tm_t
<abattoir> huh?
<dein> even for a 64 bit tm_t
<Tm_T> dein: I think yes
<abattoir> [04:50:21]  <llxcamxll> forrest gump
<Tm_T> abattoir: I know I'm your idol, sure you have needs to follow my actions
<abattoir> [04:50:24]  <abattoir> !es
<abattoir> [04:50:33]  <dein> there should be a spanish channel tho
<abattoir> [04:50:33]  <Tm_T> !es
<abattoir> [04:50:33]  <ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abattoir> [04:50:59]  <Tm_T> abattoir: you don't have to repeat everything I do, seriously
<abattoir> lag on my screen i guess
<abattoir> Tm_T: nah, you still have a long way to achieve that status :P
<Tm_T> abattoir: agh, flood
<Tm_T> damned
<wilson> bla bla bla xD
<llxcamxll> i got shot right in the buttox
* Tm_T goes to train his idol skills ->
<dein> my notebooks processor is clocking at 750 for some reason
<abattoir> :P
<dein> help me out Tm_T?
<Tm_T> dein: aye, sounds like some "power saving" thing is slowing it down
<llxcamxll> make sure you running performance settings
<dein> how do i disable it?
<doctorshim> Kubuntu r0x0r.
<Tm_T> but alas, I have no idea about those things, I don't use laptops really
<llxcamxll> on the task bar
<wilson> i need burn an audio dc but the KBlll don't suport the format .mp3
<wilson> cd
<llxcamxll> picture of either battery or plug
<wilson> ok tnx
<llxcamxll> right click and chose performance
<dein> ok done
<Tm_T> wilson: do search in adept, "k3b" and you might see something ;)
<llxcamxll> any change??
<dein> awesome, its up to 1.5 now
<dein> thanks
<llxcamxll> first person that i have helped
<llxcamxll> bout all i know
<Tm_T> dein: sounds good :)
<dein> those performance profiles are weird
<dein> everytime i unplug my battery, it tells me i have 15 mins left
<Tm_T> llxcamxll: thanks for tip, my friend have issue about that also
<llxcamxll> yeah, just set it so even with battery power its on performance
<llxcamxll> powersaver does bugger all
<wilson> lalalala
<dein> hehehehe
<dein> lets see how fast ubuntu runs now
<dein> it was already running really fast at 750
<dein|restart> restarting my comp brb
<llxcamxll> k
<boeroe> hello i ned to unstall an hp photosmart 2610. there is no dirver for linux on the hp site where xcan i find a driver?
<NeoSaki> boeroe: hplip
<boeroe> what is hplip?
<boeroe> neosaki: what do you mean by hplip
<llxcamxll> just google hplip
<boeroe> oke thx will try
<NeoSaki> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<llxcamxll> go to adept and look for it
<vikke> hello, i am looking for an updated, fairly easy, and ofcourse good guide of installing xgl, if anyone now of any particilary good one
<Healot> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dein> i am back
<llxcamxll> how goes it
<dein> its faster now ,but hibernate and suspend still dont work
<Admiral_Chicago> boeroe, check you system setting
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a printer section and drivers section
<llxcamxll> hmm, when do you wanna hib or sus?
<llxcamxll> shutting the lid, power down
<Admiral_Chicago> it takes a while to load, but HP has pretty good Linux support
<dein> lid would be nice
<llxcamxll> go to klaptop configuration
<doggie> have anyone had problems with amarok 1.4.3 and mp3??
<llxcamxll> then go to button actions
<dein> sadly when i try to activate hibernate just normally, it shuts down my computer
<llxcamxll> doggie download xmms
<doggie> I have it.... but I really like amarok
<llxcamxll> how you mean shutdown, one button reload or full bios check
<dein> full bios check
<llxcamxll> ohh
<llxcamxll> one sec
<dein> doggie, have you enabled mp3 support in linux?
<llxcamxll> dein have you opened klaptop
<doggie> yes, it's working perfect with xmms... but not with amarok
<zorglu_> i got gam_server which eat my cpy all the time, any idea what is it ?
<dein> yes
<llxcamxll> and you a the button action tab?
<dein> ya
<dein> hmm
<doggie> the funny thing is that amarok does work with mp3... but only when i run it like kdesu amarok
<llxcamxll> thats wierd
<llxcamxll> if it just shuts down
<dein> suspend is worse
<dein> it freezes my comp
<llxcamxll> cos i got mine on hibernate and my system performance for when its closed on userspace and it works perfectly
<ironfroggy> why when i ping one IP on my LAN am i getting a bunch of "Host Unreachable" errors from a completely different IP??
<dein> and to  turn it off i have to take out the battery and unplug it
<llxcamxll> huh
<ironfroggy> im pinging 192.168.15.104 and its failing with messages about 192.168.15.3
<llxcamxll> so you can't even shut down through the taskbar??
<dein> the entire system freezes and i can't even shut down with the power button held for 20 seconds
<dein> yay lag is somewhat better
<llxcamxll> thats wack, you tried a re-install?
<sorush20> hi how do I make a k3b cd which is bootable/
<dein> its always been a problem for this computer, among many different distros
<dein> and that sucks bad
<llxcamxll> what make is the computer?
<dein> hp pavillion zv5000
<llxcamxll> thats really wierd man, cos i got a acer 1.6ghz lappy and a imb thinkpad and it all works wild
<llxcamxll> *ibm
<slow-motion> n8
<dein> ibm thinkpad has better support i think
<dein> but the new one im getting should have really good support out of the box
<llxcamxll> lets hope so
<dein> even wireless should work
<dein> though i have to install i686 kernel after i finish installing it
<Doggie> newer is better
<|lostbyte|> :'(
<zorglu_> !gam_server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gam_server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> !forrestgump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forrestgump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seaLne> sorush20: i don't think k3b can make bootable cds, what is it you are wanting to do?
<draik> What is a good  *.nfo   file reader?
<boeroe> i tryed to download hplip but on or the mirrors i get error try another mirror.. what is the problem?
<llxcamxll> have you looked in adept for it
<Doggie> sorush20, why don't you try nero linux... ??
<sorush20> Doggie: how would you go about uninstalling it?
<psb154> sorush20 google on damn small linux
<llxcamxll> BOEROE: adept has the packages man
<boeroe> hmm oke will check it out thx
<boeroe> yep got it later
<llxcamxll> later
<Doggie> sorush20: sudo apt-get remove nerolinux
<llxcamxll> can i make a boot disk of the partition i am running now
<llxcamxll> so like i don't have to get the same packages and stuff
<lavi> hi all!
<llxcamxll> all over again
<dein> i hear there is a tool on the ubuntu live cd that tells you how compatible your hardware is with ubuntu or kubuntu
<dein> is this true and what is it's name
<lavi> How i must configure the menu.lst to let Grub use splash image?
<oslo> hi
<oslo> i'd like to setup a xdcc server or a xserve under Konversation, or othe program ...i'm under kubuntu , how can i do this ?
<oslo> not xserve but fserv sorry
<llxcamxll> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 489 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<osh_> what's the command to find out what package (.deb) a certain file belongs to?
<fdoving> osh_: dpkg -S file, or you can use apt:/ in konqueror.
<osh_> fdoving: thank you. dpkg -S is just what I need. =)
<teknoprep> wow lilo died
<fdoving> i heard.
<teknoprep> sucks
<lupine_85> lilo is dead?
<Doggie> who was he??
<teknoprep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin  for those of you who want to kno who he was
<lupine_85> oh.....
* lupine_85 was thinking LILO
<vikke> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<llxcamxll> !jenny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> teknoprep, how old was lilo ?
<Doggie> does anyone know how to do this -> http://chris.pirillo.com/2006/09/06/vistas-ui-is-better-than-this/ ?? watch the video
<jnt30> Anyone faily versed in Samba able to answer a question about issues with mounting and credentials?
<|lostbyte|> Doggie, that is xgl.
<jnt30> I can mount correctly but my question is this, when trying to mount a share and NOT using the correct mountin information, the directory I try to mount to /mnt/whatever locks up
<jnt30> and then I need to restart
<jnt30> anyway to prevent or unlock the share?
<jnt30> er, not share, the directory
<Doggie> .... why vista?? linux rules!!
<llxcamxll> can you access the directory in samba share jnt30
<|lostbyte|> Doggie, compiz will evatually beat vista aero interface.
<llxcamxll> disregard^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<lupine_85> aero--
<lupine_85> compiz already looks better
<lupine_85> (or identikit, if you want that)
<ufficio> sera a tutti
<ufficio> un aiutino semplice semplice please
<ufficio> volevo sapere come accedere ad un disco appena montato come root in modalit utente
<osh_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ufficio> in pratica il comando per i privilegi
<ufficio> tls
<ufficio> ops
<ufficio> sorry
<echo1> I just installed (via adept) compiz...how do I make it...go
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jnt30> llxcamxll, I can not access the directory anywhere
<josh_> i want to know how to get MP3's playing in amarok or any media player
<josh_> i have realplayer too
<echo1> bah, is it possible for xgl/compiz to run without fglrx (i have a laptop and fglrx breaks my standby/hibernate/lid close)
<josh_> #ubuntu-xgl
<josh_> ask there
<echo1> aye aye
<llxcamxll> i know this sounds stupid but have you shared the directory you are trying to open
<llxcamxll> and or access
<lnxmad> Hello everyone
<josh_> can someone help me install mp3 support
<josh_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josh_> ah forgot about that
<llxcamxll> josh whats the matter
<jnt30> yeah, I can access this share if I use the proper credneitals
<josh_> i can't play mp3's
<jnt30> *credentials
<jnt30> the issue is when I "
<jnt30> the issue is when I forget to use the credentials correctly
<lnxmad> im currently on Ubuntu right now, i was debating switching to Kubuntu, any feedback?
<llxcamxll> josh: what media player are you trying to use
<jnt30> so say, I forgot to add that user/pass combo
<CraZy675> hi total n00b question.  I've ssh ed into a remote box and i want to download a.tgz file what is the command?
<jnt30> it locks up the local directory I was trying to mount to
<llxcamxll> jnt30: dunno man, bugfix,
<CraZy675> when i use fish:// it keeps saying connection broken
<jnt30> allrighty, thanks
<lupine_85> CraZy675: you'd use sftp for that, not ssh
<CraZy675> lupine_85: its just one file
<llxcamxll> josh, have you updated amarok?
<lupine_85> even so
<echo1> How does one add links in the "Menu of Important System Places?"
<_rob> I am trying to print out a large banner using my home printer (hp inkjet all in one deal) is there a program that I can give a word/OO/pdf document and get it to print accross multiple sheets of paper so I can put them together to make a large banner
<DaSkreech> Hmm Not sure
#kubuntu 2006-09-17
<DaSkreech> check the banner command?
<_rob> no, the banner command won't do exactly wat i want
<_rob> it's to simple
<_rob> I need pictures and stuff with it, basicly I wish OO could print things larger that the paper like that
<DaSkreech> Didn't think so :) was worth a try
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know what version of the kernel update is broken?
<DaSkreech> ask in #openoffice.org if there is a filter for that. Though they are kinda silent
<_rob> yea, 2 people in there, no sign of life
<Kr4t05> Does anyone here know what version of the kernel update is broken?
<Kr4t05> It's .47, right?
<octan> is ther a gui  tool for setiing up runlevels ?
<octan> i mean what to startup and not to startup ... stuff like that
<root_> probe connection !?
<boeroe> just tried my wireless assistant on an averatec series 3700 laptop and the system freezes. what is the problem
<octan> is ther a too like ksysv ? i need another tool like that,, coz kvsys is buggy on my system
<draik> Anyone know the name of the w32 app for viewing linux partitions in NTFS
<nimmrod> hello
<nimmrod> i dont know how to use kubuntu
<draik> hello
<nimmrod> how do i install packages?
<draik> what are you trying to do?
<draik> depends
<nimmrod> i want to install apache
<nimmrod> how do i use he package administrator?
<draik> open up konsole (K Menu > System > Konsole) and type   sudo apt-get install apache
<nimmrod> hold on...
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: It will ask you for a password. It means your password
<nimmrod> draik: give me 5 minutes to find out if it works 'cause im on windows (stupid :( (brb)
<nimmrod> ok
<nimmrod> im with linux now
<nimmrod> hehe
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install apache
<nimmrod> hmm.. says it can't find the package
<Kr4t05> apache2
<BluDog_Anchorite> nimmrod: you might need to set up our sources/repo's
<DaSkreech> ah WHoops. Apache is universe
<nimmrod> nop... but i dont think its even trying
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Try apache2
<nimmrod> the message appears too fast
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: I can explain that but it does work
<DaSkreech> Have you tried apache2?
<nimmrod> yes
<nimmrod> same error
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> do you know pastebin?
<nimmrod> its very strange... when i tru the "su" command and type my password returns "Authentication failure"
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Try sudo su
<nimmrod> that one worked
<steveire> nimmrod: You haven't set a root password.
<nimmrod> apparently not
<nimmrod> i dont know
<DaSkreech> Doesn't need one :)
<steveire> You set a password for your nimmrod account, but not your root account.
<DaSkreech> ok nimmrod Do you know pastebin?
<nimmrod> yes
<DaSkreech> Can you pastbin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nimmrod> but i have to warn you... its in spanish
<nimmrod> oh.. ok...
<nimmrod> just a sec
<nimmrod> its a directory, right?
<DaSkreech> It's a file you can open it in kate
<DaSkreech> or your editor of choice
<Stardog> !rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stardog> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ep> help page for w32codecs?
<nimmrod> ok... i opened it
<DaSkreech> ep: See above
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Can You pastebin it ?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nimmrod> im on it
<nimmrod> but the page wont load
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> try pastebin.ca
<ep> yes page won't load
<DaSkreech> ep:Which?
<Tonitito> servidor espaol de ubuntu?
<nimmrod> http://pastebin.ca/173446
<ep> finally did, nm
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: That would explain a lot
<nimmrod> what is it?
<DaSkreech> YOu have everythign commented out
<nimmrod> lol
<nimmrod> which lines should i uncomment?
<DaSkreech> What did you use to open it?
<nimmrod> Kate
<DaSkreech> OK close kate and from the terminal type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech, he can also do that from "run command" in K menu
<Admiral_Chicago> command line really shouldn't be used to launch GUI
<DaSkreech> I think that nimmrod already has a command line up :)
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Tell that to X :-P
<nimmrod> done
<nimmrod> its empty now
<nimmrod> :-s
<DaSkreech> Ok HOld on
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.ca/173456
<DaSkreech> Use that
<nimmrod> and save...?
<nimmrod> ok, done
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> ok open adept
<DaSkreech> Might as well teach you a little about it
<nimmrod> adept?
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space -> Adept
<DaSkreech> Just type ade  and press enter
<Kr4t05> Woah
<nimmrod> ok
<Kr4t05> I never knew about Katapult.
<DaSkreech> It rocks your world
<Kr4t05> I always used Alt+F2
<nimmrod> excelente
<nimmrod> excelent!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Now when Adept opens up press Fetch Updates
<Kr4t05> The one thing about using Windows in VMware is that it tends to slice up your RAM, making things less responsive all around. ><
<nimmrod> where is that?
<garret_> All, I need help installing Acrobat 7.0.  I got the tar file and have extracted and copied the files out to a dir, but do not know how to "run the install script"  The install --help did no help.
<DaSkreech> It's a button on Adept
<DaSkreech> You put in your password?
<nimmrod> no
<DaSkreech> garret_: Why do you need Acrobat?
<nimmrod> never asked
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: YOu did the Alt+space and typed adept?
<garret_> <nimmrod> Want to use the fillable form fields in PDF's
<garret_> <DaSkreech> Sorry, bad copy - to use the PDF form fields.
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: And it never asked for your password
<nimmrod> no
<Stardog> does anyone know if there's mobilephone managers for linux?
<Stardog> like a program
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok try Kmenu -> System -> Adept
<nimmrod> ok
<nimmrod> still is not asking me for a password
<DaSkreech> argh ok forget adept :)
<garret_> Here is the text from Acrobat intall directions 4. In the newly created AdobeReader directory, run the INSTALL script.
<nimmrod> maybe im as root already
<DaSkreech> type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apache2
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: It opened?
<nimmrod> yes
<gnomefreak> anyone feeling smart?
* gnomefreak cant remember command to see cpu info  to dave my life
<DaSkreech> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gnomefreak> ty
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: And you don't see a fetch Updates button?
<nimmrod> maybe... because this thing its in spanish
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Of course  haha
<Ayabara> hi guys. what can I use in kubuntu to join avi/mpeg files?
<nimmrod> hahaha
<DaSkreech> It's a button with a circle of arrows
<nimmrod> oh.. hen yes.. i pressed it
<DaSkreech> garret_: Is the install script executable?
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: And you see al list of progams come up?
<nimmrod> yes
<garret_> daskreech, not shure how to tell it is in all caps
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: in the box you can write in type apache
<nimmrod> after pressing enter nothing happens
<garret_> DsSkreech: It shows as a Shell Script in Konqueror
<narg> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<narg> !mp3
<narg> Ayabara: That should lead you to the answer.
<Ayabara> narg: thanks
<garret_> All got it "./INSTALL" Tried that before, but in lower case.
<nimmrod> DaSkreech: in the search box i type apache, then press enter.. right?
<DaSkreech> garret_: Cool :)
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: It should filter the programs beneath it
<nimmrod> yeah.. all the list beneath dissappears but the list end up empty
<nimmrod> i dont think its connecting the server
<DaSkreech> Umm. Not sure.
<DaSkreech> How many packages are available? It should say in the bottom of hte window
<nimmrod> 942
<nimmrod> 942 of 942 installed
<Kr4t05> nimmrod: enable universe?
<nimmrod> its definetly not conneting with the server
<nimmrod> what do u mean?
<Kr4t05> -.-
<Kr4t05> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nimmrod> all the checkbox are checked
<Stardog> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stardog> loll
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Yeah I think that's correct
<nimmrod> what is DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Under view -> show last download do any of them fail?
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: That it is not seeing the server
<nimmrod> i dont see any of them
<nimmrod> progress bar is on 0%
<llxcamxll> !homosexuality
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homosexuality - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> i bet you don't
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<llxcamxll> lol
<Kr4t05> Thank you, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Yup that's a problem
<DaSkreech> can you ping the server?
<llxcamxll> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<nimmrod> let me try
<llxcamxll> ubotu dun like me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dun like me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> nasty bot
<DaSkreech> Stop playing with it
<llxcamxll> is he gettung angry
<DaSkreech> No but you are spamming the channel
<nimmrod> server's up... none packet lost
<nimmrod> its so strange
<llxcamxll> with one liners
<MenZa> bed.
<nimmrod> so rare
<llxcamxll> like you running 32x32 resolution??
<llxcamxll> no the spam, too much spam
<garret_> Now, how does one delete a directory/folder that has files in them redir does not work.
<DaSkreech> rm -rf
<garret_> Thank you
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: what happens if you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<garret_> DaSkreech: Thanks again, did google search to no luck. I thought it was a command with a flag, but could not remember.
<DaSkreech> rmdir might work as well I forget
<nimmrod> (im translating from spanish): reading list of packages. . . Done
<nimmrod> nothing else
<llxcamxll> nimrod: have you done the multiverse thing
<nimmrod> multiverse?
<llxcamxll> oh
<llxcamxll> so like you haven't added multiverse to any of the repositories
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Hold on
<nimmrod> i dont even know what is that
<llxcamxll> ok
<llxcamxll> have you got adept open
<nimmrod> yes
<llxcamxll> how many packages are available to you, should say at the bottom
<nimmrod> 942
<llxcamxll> ok, there are some things you gotta change
<nimmrod> ok....
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: See if you had been listening instead of playing with ubotu :-P
<llxcamxll> go to manage repositories in the menu up top of the window
<llxcamxll> lol
<nimmrod> hahaha
<nimmrod> ok llxcamxll
<nimmrod> done
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: http://pastebin.ca/173480
<DaSkreech> replace your sources.list with that
<llxcamxll> ok, any of the reps that start with deb and deb-src
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: He has them already
<llxcamxll> right click and enable them then apply
<llxcamxll> ok
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: that's not the problem
<nimmrod> hehe
<llxcamxll> what about multiverse
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to get an xscreensaver to work with KDE.  Though I have written up a *.desktop file and placed it in the right spot (/usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers) and have placed the right xscreensaver file into the /usr/bin/ directory, it still doesn't work.  Any ideas?  If anyone wants to, I can post the *.desktop file.
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Has it
<llxcamxll> hmm
<llxcamxll> can't be right if he can't access all the packages
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Do the kdesu kate thing again
<DaSkreech> You can just press up :)
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: He can't get contact the servers
<llxcamxll> nimrod: what reps have multiverse next to them
<llxcamxll> hmm
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Look at the pastebin I just posted
<nimmrod> done
<llxcamxll> i just don't understand why he can start adept though can't reach servers
<llxcamxll> nimrod can you tell me which reps have got universe multiverse next to them
<nimmrod> it is very rare
<nimmrod> i dont know either
<nimmrod> hehehe
<llxcamxll> what you mean?
<nimmrod> i have no idea why i cant connect to the server
<llxcamxll> which server though, you mean the one to get all the packages
<nimmrod> yes
<llxcamxll> ok
<llxcamxll> are you still in adept
<nimmrod> yes
<llxcamxll> go to manage repositories
<nimmrod> ok
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Fetch updates first
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Have you even looked at the pastebin?
<llxcamxll> nope
<llxcamxll> its a simple problem
<nimmrod> done that
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: How many packages do you have now?
<llxcamxll> now look at the column to the left of the reps and tell me which ones have multiverse next to it
<nimmrod> same number
<nimmrod> 942
<llxcamxll> to the right i mean
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Have fun. When you solve it ping me
<llxcamxll> lol...kk
<nimmrod> 4
<nimmrod> but is not multiverse but universe
<llxcamxll> could you paste the name of the rep
<nimmrod> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<nimmrod> deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<nimmrod> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<nimmrod> deb-src http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<nimmrod> 
<nimmrod> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<nimmrod> ## distribution.
<nimmrod> im sorry
<nimmrod> i dont know hy it did that
<nimmrod> sorry sorry
<llxcamxll> how many lines are there that start in either deb or deb-src
<nimmrod> http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nimmrod> thats the server
<llxcamxll> ok
<llxcamxll> hmm
<nimmrod> omg
<nimmrod> i think i got it
<DaSkreech> It's updating now?
<llxcamxll> what you done
<llxcamxll> enable?
<DaSkreech> pressed fetch updates I'll bet
<nimmrod> no... i just found two source list files
<Martijn81> argh, what is my ISP doing!
<nimmrod> one is sources.list and the other one is source.list
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> of course
<llxcamxll> hmm
<nimmrod> both should be uncomment, right?
<llxcamxll> so how many packages you getting now
<DaSkreech> only sources.list counts
<nimmrod> wait wait.. ims still editing the files
<nimmrod> how was the kdesu thing again??
<llxcamxll> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<nimmrod> now i cant open the file....!! arrrg
<nimmrod> "Failed to open devide"
<nimmrod> device*
<llxcamxll> kdesu adept
<llxcamxll> ?
<llxcamxll> like wtf
<llxcamxll> nimrod what are you trying to achieve, it might be easier to figure out
<llxcamxll> i timed out
<nimmrod> im trying to modify the source.list file
<llxcamxll> and why is this
<nimmrod> because is commented
<nimmrod> everything
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> so you still got no packages other than the installation ones?
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: the sources.list is the important
<nimmrod> i know but now i cant modify the damn file!! the kadesu kate cant failes!!!!
<nimmrod> i mean
<nimmrod> i type kdesu kate /etc/apt/source.list
<gekko`> why not open a terminal and use vim or nano? :-)
<DaSkreech> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<nimmrod> Output: "Failed to open device"
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Yeah that's normal. Isn't kate open?
<nimmrod> no
<DaSkreech> try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<llxcamxll> daskreech can you explain to me what he's trying to do and why?
<nimmrod> how i save the changes
<nimmrod> ?
<llxcamxll> this is doing my head in
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+O
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: He wants to install apache :)
<llxcamxll> oh
<llxcamxll> i see, but like does he still have the package prblem
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Yep :) you seem to be on top of the situation
<llxcamxll> lol
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Ctrl+X to exit
<llxcamxll> well like all you gotta do is multiverse the right reps and enable the deb and deb-src's and fetch updates and you flying
<nimmrod> same problem
<llxcamxll> ok nimrod, are you listening?
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: give him a break :-)
<llxcamxll> hmm
<nimmrod> i dont know anything about this OS!! i dont know what do you mean with multiverse :-(
<llxcamxll> ok
<llxcamxll> i'll tell you man
<llxcamxll> simple as, just gotta follow step by step
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Help him with his problem first :)
<nimmrod> ok
<llxcamxll> what with obtaining apache?, or reps
<nimmrod> huh?
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> ok open adept
<DaSkreech> obtaining apache that's what he wanted when he came in
<llxcamxll> how he gonna get it if he ain't got the reps working
<nimmrod> or anything... doesnt matter.. i want to be able to install any package
<llxcamxll> ok
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Then you need to help with that
<DaSkreech> :-)
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> at the top right of the window nimrod select manage repositories
<freedom> 
<freedom> gnome 2.16
<nimmrod> problem solved
<nimmrod> hahahahaha
<llxcamxll> huh
<nimmrod> yeaaaaayyy
<nimmrod> hahaha
<llxcamxll> tell me you didn't just click on fetch updates
<nimmrod> no..
<nimmrod> it was the source.list file
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: Told you :)
<freedom> hi all , how to upgrade to gnome 2.16
<nimmrod> thank you very much you both helped me out... thank you
<DaSkreech> freedom: Maybe try in #ubuntu ?
<llxcamxll> all good
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: ok now llxcamxll is going to explain multiverse to you :)
<llxcamxll> so you got all the packages then nimrod
<nimmrod> ok
<nimmrod> yes i think so
<DaSkreech> How many do you see now?
<llxcamxll> how many packages are there available
<llxcamxll> lol
<DaSkreech> More than 900? :)
<nimmrod> 18846
<llxcamxll> its done them
<llxcamxll> *then'
<nimmrod> :-)
<llxcamxll> lol
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Go ahead and explain multiverse :)
<ash__> hi
<DaSkreech> He can listen while installing apache ;-)
<DaSkreech> ash__: hi
<llxcamxll> what to explain
<ash__> nice system
<nimmrod> hehe
<nimmrod> yeah
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: What it is and why is it different from universe I guess
<ash__> grad mal installiert
<llxcamxll> to be honest i don't really know, but like i had the same probs as nimrod and thats all i did
<llxcamxll> on two of my reps i added the multiverse
<LeeJunFan> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ash__> mit live cd find ich ne tolle sache
<llxcamxll> and enabled all deb, deb-src reps then fetched updates
<ash__> und die installation ist kinderleicht
<llxcamxll> wam bam
<nimmrod> hehe
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ash__> kennt jemand ein gutes tut zum kernel anpassen?
<nimmrod> donde... apache with PHP modules and everything.. sweet! :-D
<DaSkreech> nimmrod, llxcamxll: both of you read that link then :)
<nimmrod> done*
<llxcamxll> dun worry nimrod i'm new to this non-microsoft universe
<llxcamxll> ahh no negative on the reading
<DaSkreech> Don't use no Double negatives!
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> spam
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ash__> sry
<ash__> cu
<llxcamxll> choi
<llxcamxll> i need a hobby
<DaSkreech> ash__: No problem
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: What do you like doing?
<llxcamxll> moth hunting and bird watching
<llxcamxll> lol
<[Relic] > anyone good with installing modules?
<DaSkreech> backyard scientist
<llxcamxll> have my moments
<llxcamxll> you should of seen the chlorine, break fluid incident of 99
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Well if you want you can help out with Kubuntu :)
<llxcamxll> to be honest just getting things to work on here is a hobby in its self
<llxcamxll> and how would i do that, post stuff in the forums
<llxcamxll> lol
<DaSkreech> And the wiki
<DaSkreech>  That's the low impact easy way :)
<llxcamxll> think i'll pass on that one
<DaSkreech> Kool
<llxcamxll> i couldn't really help dude, i'm pretty much a freestyler
<llxcamxll> no real method, just the madness
<DaSkreech> :-)
<llxcamxll> hmm
<llxcamxll> can i put kubuntu on an xbox??
<DaSkreech> Pretty sure you can. They have a render farm with them I think
<DaSkreech> Compile farm sorry
<llxcamxll> i heard you can't actually just boot from the cd, you gotta like do something to the flashcard
<[Relic] > put blender on them and you can have a render farm  :)
<mike_> cross compile
<mike_> ?
<llxcamxll> i need kaffiene
<llxcamxll> !compile farm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile farm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike_> k..
<llxcamxll> !cross compile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cross compile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Relic] > !module installation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module installation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> lol
<mike_> ok..
<llxcamxll> !msgsrv32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgsrv32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike_> sorry..
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> !advanced dillusionary pschytsophrenia with involuntary narcasistic rage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advanced dillusionary pschytsophrenia with involuntary narcasistic rage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Relic] > !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<llxcamxll> !caring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Relic] > !installing modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installing modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<[Relic] > !ovachip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ovachip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Stop playing with the bot in the chan please
<DaSkreech> use /msg ubotu question
<DaSkreech> You can abuse it like crazy there if you like
<llxcamxll> i enjoy stamp collecting and collage projects
<llxcamxll> paper mache
<[Relic] > guess I need to go to the forums  :)
<mike_> xorry..i cant help...
<timpino> how do you install rar?
<DaSkreech> timpino: To rar something up or to unrar a rar file?
<timpino> I need to unrar a dl
<timpino> just installed the kubuntu system
<DaSkreech> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<timpino> basicly I have to use a term to unrar it
<timpino> ?
<Hawkwind> timpino: You can do it from within konqueror
<November> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timpino> really?
<Hawkwind> timpino: If you have unrar installed ark will pick it up and unrar the files when you right click and choose 'Extract'
<November> !codecs
<timpino> how do I install it then? can't find an install...
<November> !responsitories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about responsitories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<November> !reponsitories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reponsitories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !repositories > November
<llxcamxll> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<November> Tahnks
<Hawkwind> timpino: Read the info above that ubotu gave
<timpino> actually the bot refered to a 404
<llxcamxll> it doesn't like you
<DaSkreech> timpino: take off the . at the end
<DaSkreech>  /me thought he had fixed that
<Hawkwind> timpino: They all work here
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: It doesn't :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: It does here
<DaSkreech> !unrar > Hawkwind
<November> What I should add behind the conponents to download packages
<nimmrod> whats the package i should download so i can listen to mp3 files?
<November> I forgot about it
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: You clicked it?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Oh the unrar one
<Hawkwind> I was doing restricted, sorry :)
<timpino> lol
<timpino> :)
<DaSkreech> nimmrod: libxine-extracodecs
<llxcamxll> ok nimrodd i suggest xmms player
<timpino> thanks
<llxcamxll> oh
<nimmrod> ok
* DaSkreech listens to llxcamxll bustling off to download that as well
<llxcamxll> lol
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Fixed!
<DaSkreech> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> Thanks I had submitted it two weeks ago I think
<Hawkwind> Ah, I didn't have bot access then or wasn't an op then either :)
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me Jucato wants !ph changed
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: He has bot access too
<DaSkreech> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<timpino> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm Figured he would have done somethign about that by now
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: He probably just forgot
<DaSkreech> Yeah I"ll pong him
<November> Guys, there is a w32codec. I forgot where to get it. can u tell me?
<Hawkwind> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<DaSkreech> It's on the restrictedFormats page
<DaSkreech> You are joking :)
<DaSkreech> is there anything useful that seveas doesn't package?
<Hawkwind> Hah
<November> What i should add to components to download more package?
<DaSkreech> He saved my butt about 6 months back
<Hawkwind> !repos > November
<Hawkwind> November: Read the info the bot just pm'd you with
<November> nono i mean add something behind components tabs
<DaSkreech> November: I'm lost which application is this?
<DaSkreech> Bye Nimmrod!
<November> DaSkreech : inside managine repositories
<llxcamxll> nimrod has left the building
<November> i need to edit some sources list
<DaSkreech> November: ahh Just click on it
<DaSkreech> Might be double clik. You can edit it right there
<November> DaSkreech : i forgot wat to put XD
<DaSkreech> November: What do you want there?
<DaSkreech> Man I should Ask amarok to marry me
<November> i wanna add mulitversi
<llxcamxll> lol the multiverse
<claydoh> lol amarok is my mistress'
<November> dapper multiverse
<November> or dapper/multiverse
<llxcamxll> dapper universe multiverse?
<November> i think so XD
<josh_> xgl
<josh_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> November: It's added after universe on the line like deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me if anyone sees Noisemo ping me
<llxcamxll> daskreech that was like the one thing i knew how to do
<llxcamxll> stolen the thunder
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: Soory dood :) I'll keep quiet when it comes to repos :)
<llxcamxll> lol
<timpino> woooo
<llxcamxll> nah you the man
<timpino> I think it's working
<timpino> :)
<DaSkreech> timpino: W00t!
<simp> !tkip
<pierreth> How can I get version.h?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tkip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simp> is there any way i could use wifi that is secured with tkip?
<simp> i'm in from windows right now because i can't access internet thourgh kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I've never heard of tkip
<simp> wpa-tkip if i'm right
<simp> sorry
<simp> WPA-tkip ;)
<llxcamxll> i know this sounds a bit out there but can i use some sort of emulator to put photo shop on kubuntu
<claydoh> you might try wine for photoshop
<unix_infidel> !wine
<DaSkreech> llxcamxll: DontlikeKritaorimp?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<claydoh> but it won't be easy
<unix_infidel> PS7 is easy to get going.
<llxcamxll> oh
<unix_infidel> PS 8 (CS) and PS 9 (CS2) are very difficult.
<simp> llxcamxll it will be really slow
<simp> i know i've tryied
<unix_infidel> that's not necessarily true.
<simp> at least ps 8 was
<simp> i did get it working
<llxcamxll> whats the linux equivalent to photoshop??
<simp> gimp
<simp> anyway another try to get wpa-tkip working
<timpino> Woooo even got vlc to play the movie!
<November> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<November> !unrestricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrestricted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timpino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* simp is back
<simp> now i installed knetworkmanager and it gets stuck(while connecting) on 28%(configuring device it says)
<simp> !tell simp about knetworkmanager
<simp> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<timpino> hmmm installed the packages but mp3 dosn't play
<timpino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<simp> timpino you used the "hurry" one?
<timpino> hurry?
<timpino> i don't want to convert 80 GBs of mp3 music
<timpino> so if there is a goof codec to dl ill be please
<timpino> d
<DaSkreech> libxine-extracodecs
<timpino> yeah i did that
<timpino> but xmms didn't play
<timpino> dled some gstreamers now
<timpino> no change
<ep> In regards to multimedia, is there a package for the free formats ogg vorbis are or they already installed?
<DaSkreech> timpino: try amarok?
<timpino> I think ogg comes with the system
<DaSkreech> ep: Should work out of the box
<timpino> nothing
<rylasasin> is there a way to make MP3s on websites play through either firefox or conquerer?
<timpino> it just wont play... :@
<LeeJunFan> even some of the kde sounds are ogg, perhaps it's a lower level sound problem?
<rylasasin> like on YTMND
<DaSkreech> timpino: Does anything play?
<timpino> yeah my video I dl:d plays fine
<DaSkreech> rylasasin: Far as I know that's a flash site
<DaSkreech> timpino: Music and all?
<timpino> if you mean is there audio in the video then yes
<rylasasin> well i installed flash and the mp3s don't play
<DaSkreech> Oh Right :)
<pk0nink> does anyone know - I'm having a hard time setting up vsftpd.conf, specifically setting up the vsftpd.chroot_list
<pk0nink> i'm setting up file-sharing - uaing avahi
<pk0nink> *using avahi
<simp> so...
<DaSkreech> rylasasin: have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<simp> does anyone know anything about connection to wifi wich is secured with WPA?
<simp> it just freezes on 28% of connecting
<obf213> hey if i shut down when im logged in i get an x error how do if ix this
<obf213> the screens goes black like its about to show the shutdown secquence but thein i just see two gray rectangles
<obf213> and eventually it will shutdown/restart
<DaSkreech> obf213: Check your X logs
<timpino> ok, tried dling everything on the hurrylist
<nimrod> heeyyy
<nimrod> i installed firefox but i dont know how to make it work :-s
<nimrod> haha
<llxcamxll> alt f2
<llxcamxll> firefox
<timpino> Nothing
<DaSkreech> Well you have to  be on the internet :)
<nimrod> hahaha
<nimrod> greate
<nimrod> i want a shortcut now
<simp> nimrod don't you have it in the "start menu" - internet?
<nimrod> yep but ot firefox
<obf213> DaSkreech, how do i check my X logs
<DaSkreech> It's in /var/log/X.0.log
<LeeJunFan> nimrod: open konsole and run 'kbuildsycoca' it will rebuild the menu for you.
<nimrod> but... i installed firefox because i dont know how to install the adobe flash player plugin for konqueror
<timpino> update: mp3playback works in gxine
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nimrod> thank you LeeJunFan
<DaSkreech> timpino: What engine?
<timpino> oooh
<timpino> don't know, how can i check?
<obf213> DaSkreech: i have no such log :(
<obf213> nvm. its named diff
<DaSkreech> Ok
<obf213> DaSkreech: um what am i lookinf for in the lg
* DaSkreech shrugs at timpino. Check options?
<DaSkreech> obf213: Errors? :)
<obf213> hopefull it says errors in the log
<timpino> xine
<obf213> lol ill check
<DaSkreech> and it doesn't work in Amarok?
<timpino> it's a xine player
<DaSkreech> obf213: I think that EE shows an error
<obf213> yeah
<obf213> the only error it found was
<timpino> ffmpegaudio
<obf213> cannot open /dev/wacom
<timpino> could that be the mp3 decoder
<lufis> I'm running Ubuntu and want to give KDE a try but don't want all of the kubuntu apps included in the kubuntu-desktop package. How do I get just barebones KDE?
<DaSkreech> obf213: That's fine
<DaSkreech> lufis: You do know that there are probably more apps in vanilla KDE?
<lufis> DaSkreech: :P probably. I don't know exactly how to phrase the question... what I want is a KDE equivalent for gnome-panel, nautilus, metacity, etc. etc., but without kopete, kate, etc
<DaSkreech> lufis: You want just KDE with no apps?
<lufis> DaSkreech: Yes, is that practical?
<LeeJunFan> that's hardly trying kde.
<DaSkreech> kde-core I guess then
<lufis> DaSkreech: Thanks :)
<DaSkreech> This metapackage includes the core official modules released with KDE. This includes just the basic desktop (browser, file manager, text editor, control center, panel, etc.) and important libraries and data, in addition to the aRts soundserve
<simp> emm how can i connect to a wifi network that is secured with WPA?
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<simp> actualy i got to connecting
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simp> but it hangs up at 28%
<simp> DaSkreech: do you know anything about hanging at about 28% and saying that knetworkmanager has been disconnected
<rylasasin> yeah libxine-extracodecs are installed
<rylasasin> but I still don't hear anything when I veiw at site at YTMND.com
<timpino> All right, I'm pissed off now, mp3 playback works in both my video players but not in my musicplayers
<ironfroggy> Kubuntu has so pissed me off
<ironfroggy> i spent weeks playing my list of never before played songs on amarok, so they could get their initial scores.
<timpino> lol
<ironfroggy> had it down to the homestretch, and I had to restart.
<timpino> why bother?
<ironfroggy> and when i logged back in, do you know what i found?
<ironfroggy> AMAROK WASNT INSTALLED
<timpino> i can guess
<timpino> lol
<ironfroggy> what the f*ck was i running for three weeks?!
<timpino> lmao
<timpino> does anyone know why reiserfs is not supported by kubuntu?
<timpino> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<timpino> !idiot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> hans reiserfs is a suspect in his wifes disappearance.
<rylasasin> !being stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being stupid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timpino> lol
<simp> what if knetworkmanager freezes on 28% of connecting to a WPA-Tkip secured wireless network
<timpino> bots are fun
<rylasasin> ROFLMAO
<rylasasin> !picking up chicks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picking up chicks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> stop fishing
<rylasasin> XD
<rylasasin> ok i'll stop now
<intelikey> hmmm odd i don't guess i had even noticed   ./blah == .//blah
<rylasasin> ok though seriously i cant hear anything when I vist sites on ytmnd.com... like this one: http://jownstewartbfg.ytmnd.com/
<timpino> alright, adept wont start now
<rylasasin> I should hear a doom music remix but I dont
<warpzone> rylasasin: try this
<warpzone> rylasasin: sudo cd /dev && ./ MAKEDEV audio
<intelikey> so complain to the website mantainer for using flash 8
<MaOn12> Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for $ 500, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now inti3m@yahoo.com  , Thank You
<warpzone> wtf
<intelikey> tell them flash is evil
<warpzone> Macromedia and Adobe are merged, aren't they?
<LeeJunFan> yeah
<timpino> WOOOOOOOOO
<ironfroggy> stupid spammer is across all the channels im in!
<timpino> talk about being a stupid n00b
<warpzone> so is Adobe just anit-linux or pro crap software?
<ironfroggy> disgraceful abusing the network on the day of lilo's death.
<timpino> remember to press quit on amarok, otherwise it stays alive...
<rylasasin> sudo: cd: command not found
<ironfroggy> warpzone: they are pro linux, which is why there is no Flash 9 player YET for linux
<Tobmeister> Hey all, Kubuntu 6.06 user here for the first time on IRC
<MaOn12> dont call me stupid spammer, you will wake up one day with no fingers, and wont be able to code
<Tobmeister> THis is really great!
<warpzone> cd not found? um, that might be a problem
<intelikey> warpzone depends on whom you ask.   imo adobe is just krap   but that's opinion...
<Tm_T> Tobmeister: welcome to wonderland
<ironfroggy> MaOn12: i hope the next computer that "falls off a truck" lands on your head.
<DaSkreech> Tobmeister: aint it?
<warpzone> can somebody please kick Ma0n12?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: been using kde too long? you subst k for c ")
<Tm_T> ironfroggy: MaOn12: drop it
<MaOn12> will catch it with my strong hands
<MaOn12> and will sell it to your nephew
<intelikey> LeeJunFan it's not a mistake.
<Tobmeister> hey, whats the best app to use on my GNU/Linux sys to run IRC?
<DaSkreech> Tobmeister: The one you like
<rylasasin> sudo cd /dev && ./ MAKEDEV audio doesn't work
<Tm_T> Tobmeister: irssi, but it's not easiest to approach, so I'd say try konversation
<DaSkreech> you have konversation kvirc xchat irssi
<warpzone> rylasasin: um try them seperately, first cd /dev then sudo ./MAKEDEV audio
<Tobmeister> hmm, Will gaim work?  Or is thre another more tecnical app?
<Tm_T> Tobmeister: it's not really good for irc
<Kr4t05> Bah... ><
<intelikey> Tobmeister please do your self and all the rest of us a favour.  don't ask what is "best"  it only starts fight.   best is subjective and opeinionative.   there are many 'good' apps but none can be called best.
<Tm_T> imo
<warpzone> Tobmeister: if you're using KDE then I'd stay konversation, its nice and easy
<warpzone> Tobmeister: I want to learn irssi just for fun though
<Tobmeister> konversation, is that packaged with KDE?
<Kr4t05> I need to install libgtk2.0-dev but it drops me into dependancy hell. ><
<rylasasin> rylasasin@rylasasin-desktop:/dev$ sudo ./MAKEDEV audio
<rylasasin> rylasasin@rylasasin-desktop:/dev$
<DaSkreech> Tobmeister: Alt+Space -> Konv -> Enter
<rylasasin> ... dunno if it did anything
<bobduhgeek> !find osborn
<rylasasin> didn't show an error or anything
<ubotu> Package/file osborn does not exist in dapper
<warpzone> rylasasin: it redid you audio device
<DaSkreech> Tobmeister: Press Alt+Space and type in Konv
<warpzone> *your
<rylasasin> oh
<bobduhgeek> oh
<warpzone> rylasasin: close and open firefox, see if it helped with the sound
<bobduhgeek> @find god
<Kr4t05> bobduhgeek: please don't be an idiot. :)
<DaSkreech> bobduhgeek: Stop lpaying with the bot please
<warpzone> rylasasin: in worked for me, cept I still dont have sound in quicktime... that's a different fix :-P
<DaSkreech> playing
<bobduhgeek> @find joan osborn
<Kr4t05> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kr4t05> bobduhgeek: Stop.
<bobduhgeek> why?
<intelikey> bob don't give geeks a bad name
<timpino> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23699 <- My dependancy mess.
<bobduhgeek> oh this is sad...
<rylasasin> no it didn't help
<rylasasin> but I did see a thing called uknown pluggin when I clicked on topw here it says missing plugigns requireed
<warpzone> rylasasin: lolol, okay, what plugin do you need?
<warpzone> rylasasin: I'm guessing flash?
<rylasasin> dunno I thought I got done installing that
<warpzone> If you click it will tell you what the plugin you need is
<rylasasin> it just went back to the page I was veiwing :(
<intelikey> Kr4t05 see if  sudo apt-get install -f libgtkmm-2.4-dev    will fix it.
<warpzone> rylasasin: hmm, what are you trying to do again, view video?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: no. Still whines about dependancies. ><
<intelikey> Kr4t05 then you have repos issues
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rylasasin> no hear audio (which on that site its mp3s sometimes wav at others, but mostly mp3s)
<warpzone> rylasasin: usually the audio is played through a flash app, I believe
<warpzone> rylasasin: what guide did you follow to install flash?
<rylasasin> the adobe one
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: you ever install some stuff from a non-standard repository?  ie - other than ubuntu?
<warpzone> rylasasin: ooooo yup there's the prob, I made the same mistake. I believe the ubuntu wiki has the correct guide for installing the flash plugin
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: No. Just XGL/compiz, and some things from the PLF repos.
<Kr4t05> I bet I hosed my entire install. ><
<Kr4t05> Dammit.
<warpzone> rylasasin: but be aware it's only flash 7, when the current version is 9, so I wouldn't expect too much. Also sound in flash is slightly bunk anyways, might require a fix or too
<warpzone> *two
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: that's what I meant - likely one of your libs was modified from one of those. I had a similar problem with the xgl stuff, then I went back to standard repos and had problems.
<rylasasin> so what should I do?
<Kr4t05> I reset back to my original sources.list, and it gives me something different.
<warpzone> rylasasin: let me look up the guide for you, one second
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: So, I can blame Quinn-Storm?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: You don't have any advice for me, do you?
<flaccid> wtf is Rob?
<Kr4t05> flaccid: lilo
<flaccid> he died?
<rylasasin> !winning at life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winning at life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> flaccid: yeah, biicycle accident.
<flaccid> dang
<warpzone> rylasain: here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Kr4t05> He was hit by a car while out on his bike.
<rylasasin> now theres one for YTMND
<warpzone> rylasasin: scroll down till you see Flash for i386
<flaccid> yay
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: double check your repositories and make sure your dapper-updates are enabled.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: I did swith back to a vanilla sources.list I had lying around.
<warpzone> rylasasin: it shows how to enable sound and a bunch of other things you'll probably need. Wiki and forums are great places for info
<Tobmeister> great gottcha, don't ask whats best.  Konversation, great!  thanks
<LeeJunFan> the 2.8.17-1ubuntu5 came with dapper, the 2.8.10 is in updates.
<DaSkreech> >msg Christel Was he the founder of freenode?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: so what likely happened is your lib got updated, then your repos got updates removed, then you try to install dev and it can't find the right version from updates.
<aytch> anyone know a goal-tracking program, similiar to http://joesgoals.com ?
<aytch> I'd prefer something local rather than web start-up-based.
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: if you want - paste your sources list file.
<intelikey> Kr4t05 you did remember to update after the switch ?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Yes, I'm not a total noobie. :P
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23703 <- This is the source.list I had BEFORE the madness started.
<Kr4t05> Kr4t05: It may be worth noting that parts of this list were insterted by easyubuntu
<Kr4t05> Why did I just higlight myself?
<intelikey> Kr4t05 don't get all defencive, i wasn't calling you names.  just trying to cover all the bases.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I'm just joking. :P
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: even in that one dapper-updates is missing universe and multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main  <<<--- eek
<warpzone> hey, with linux and SSH, can I have multiple sessions under the same user name? Like say I want to remote login to my box, from another comp using this name, would I need to close this session first?
<LeeJunFan> warpzone: no
<LeeJunFan> warpzone: you can login multiple times
<Tm_T> warpzone: tell me if you ever hit session limit
<warpzone> LeeJunFan: okie thanks, having a hella time trying to do it
<Kr4t05> Argh...
<Kr4t05> Still no dice.
<warpzone> Tm_T: just getting connection refused, trying to determine why
<intelikey> unless things have changed sense i was informed, debian (even though it is the upstreem distro) isn't fully compatable with ubuntu.  it can indeed break things if you randomly install debian.deb's on a ubuntu system or vice-versa
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: use cards instead
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: what sources.list do you have now?
<Tm_T> intelikey: sure
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: The one I pasted, with universe and multiverse added to dapper-updates
<Kr4t05> warpzone: No, you should be able to have multiple sessions under the same user.
<Kr4t05> Oh, I'm too slow.
<Tm_T> warpzone: ok, sounds like you don't have ssh server running ;)
<intelikey> the number of sessions is configurable
<Tm_T> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tobmeister> does anyone know if there is an IRC for Nvu?
<DaSkreech> Tobmeister: Doubt it. You can ask on irc.mozilla.org
<DaSkreech> hybrid: Coolie?
<rylasasin> nope still no sounds
<rylasasin> http://hobocruisedoom.ytmnd.com/ like if you go here
<rylasasin> you shoudl here a doom remix
<rylasasin> does anyone else not hear a doom remix?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: You just made me realize what I screwed up.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Damn easycam.
<Kr4t05> ><
<hybrid> yes
<Kr4t05> I just got everything set up the way I like, and now I have to reinstall...
<Kr4t05> I'm this close to pressing caps lock and venting...
<intelikey> even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then
<rylasasin> well I gtg
<rylasasin> tell me how to get sound on here when I get back
<Kr4t05> Man, now I want to cry.
<Kr4t05> I have to reinstall, don't I?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: that line you changed in sources - it's -src.
<DaSkreech> ha ha I hear the doom remix :)
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: it needs to have a line like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: No, I got both of them
<LeeJunFan> not deb-src
<LeeJunFan> oh, I didn't even see a non src in there.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: I'm not fucking blind, I got both of them.
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: and you did update repos after editing it?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Wait...
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: You were right.
<Tobmeister> caio all talk to you later
<warpzone> DaSkreech: hmm I defintely don't. need to work on that :-P
<Kr4t05> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<warpzone> wooo remote login, now to try fowarding X
<llxcamxll> damn i missed it
<DaSkreech> !language > Kr4t05
<llxcamxll> hey anyone know of a photo shop equivalent besides gimp
<intelikey> hmmm i was about to do something silly, and useless; someone talk me out of it, i was about to install a kernel
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: Spamming me won't make me any more cheerful.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Don't
<warpzone> llxcamxll: can try paintshop through wine, thats really it
<intelikey> ty DaSkreech
<llxcamxll> ok
<intelikey> i'm good now.
<USlvlC> i read one place how to install compiz with kde
<USlvlC> and another that u cant do that
<USlvlC> i think i beleive the latter cuz im just F$#!ed
<DaSkreech> USlvlC: Was it older than a day?
<LeeJunFan> USlvlC: they are both kind of right.
<USlvlC> yep
<DaSkreech> Then they are both out of date :)
<LeeJunFan> USlvlC: kde-window-decorations don't work with compiz, you have to use gnome-window-decorations.
<intelikey> yeah  out of date....   101
<llxcamxll> so like if i get wine can i install photoshop under that?
<USlvlC> oh im way out of date i know that
<intelikey> llxcamxll i don't think wine supports ps  but you can check.  someone else can confirm or refute.
<intelikey> cedega maybe
<USlvlC> so compiz is a window manager on its own....dont try to put it on top of kde
<llxcamxll> hmmm, i really don't want photo shop, just an equivalent, like gimp is good but i want something a bit better
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Argh we need to promote http://www.kde-look.org/news/index.php?id=236
<intelikey> yeah i always wanted something a little less 'good' than gimp.   somethin about half way between gimp and kpaint/xpaint
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: source-o-matic may have brought me back from the edge of oblivion.
<Kr4t05> I was this close to using my Windows CD. *shudders*
<warpzone> hmm that was an adventure, think I'll leave X forwarding for another night :-P
<llxcamxll> a gimp/photoshop combination is what i'm after
<Kr4t05> !info gimpshop
<DaSkreech> gimpshop?
<ubotu> Package gimpshop does not exist in any distro I know
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Not in repos.
<intelikey> kr4t05  dont speek such blasphemous words in here....
<ep> Media streaming in firefox, do you guys recomend totem-zine or totem-gstreamer or something else?  Also does konqueror do movie clips?
<llxcamxll> less gimp, more photoshop
<llxcamxll> use vlc
<Kr4t05> llxcamxll: Wine and Photoshop.
<intelikey> Kr4t05 will it run in wine ?
<warpzone> does photoshop run in wine? last I heard you couldnt get through the install even
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Hrm...
<Kr4t05> VMware
<warpzone> paintshop, however, is known to work
<llxcamxll> yeah but no guarantee's, and like running big time images under an emulator
<Kr4t05> I repeat myself, VMware
<Tm_T> gimp <3
<warpzone> could always remote into a windows machine
<llxcamxll> fuck that
<llxcamxll> vmware
<llxcamxll> too much effort
<Kr4t05> llxcamxll: it's really not that hard
<warpzone> tut tut such language, could be kids on board
<llxcamxll> hmm, sceptical
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tm_T> :)
<Kr4t05> And, it's worth the effort, I use it for my webcam and certain other items.
<Tm_T> family/op friendly
<llxcamxll> i feel like an as*****
<Tm_T> llxcamxll: come on
<Hawkwind> llxcamxll: Please stop even with the substitutions
<llxcamxll> lol
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: I use webcam in linux
<llxcamxll> ok
<llxcamxll> i feel like the effluent of australian society
<Tm_T> haha
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: Sadly, my mutant model of the Logitech QuickCam Express/Go is not supported by spca5xx.
<warpzone> Kr4t05: you can use VMware to run your cam? I may have to do that. Or yknow, go buy a supported one.
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: :p
<warpzone> Yeah I have two generic webcams, both slight deviations from the supported models but still no dice using spca5xx
<Kr4t05> warpzone: I bought this cam thinking it was supported, but the ProductID is off by one character. This makes enough of a difference that v4l and the like don't even look at it.
<llxcamxll> so with this vmware can i just install it then put in the photo shop cd and bob's your uncle??
<Tm_T> llxcamxll: no, you need OS
<llxcamxll> yeah see bash that
<Kr4t05> llxcamxll: You'll need a working/legal copy of Windows XP / Mac OS X
<llxcamxll> anything slightly better than gimp
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I love gimp and inkscape
<llxcamxll> thats all i need
<Kr4t05> llxcamxll: If not... than I suggest www.gimp.com/tutorials
<intelikey> purchase open source supported/compatable hardware ?      but linux supports more hardware than any other os in existance.
<warpzone> I like gimp, its just not for professional jobs yet
<Tm_T> intelikey: well, but not many hw manufacturer support linux ;)
<llxcamxll> tmt what sorta limitations do you find in gimp
<Tm_T> llxcamxll: many, but I work around
<Tm_T> I never used photoshop, never had money nor need to buy it
<llxcamxll> ah ok
<intelikey> Tm_T only because there is no kick back from linux
<Kr4t05> intelikey: It's not easy when you know that if you ask the folks at your local Wal*mart they will stare blankly and tell you that you're on your own.
<warpzone> Kr4t05: does the VMware + cam combo bring your system to a halt? Sounds like a RAM eater
<Kr4t05> warpzone: Not at all.
<intelikey> Kr4t05 do your home work before you go to the store
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: you could get that same look from a wal-mart associate if you asked them to find their own rear end.
<warpzone> hahaha
<Kr4t05> inteli
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I DID
<scast> can you run OS X from VMWare?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I'm not a two-year old.
<hsys> XD
<intelikey> Kr4t05 then why are you asking a shelf stocker about high tech info ?
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I didn't.
<ep> krita is getting better
<Kr4t05> I was saying that I knew better than to.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: keep up with the conversation, or stay out.
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<Kr4t05> Ok...
<intelikey> "<Kr4t05> intelikey: It's not easy when you know that if you ask the folks at your local Wal*mart they will stare blankly and tell you that you're on your own."    that seemed to be in answer to "<intelikey> purchase open source supported/compatable hardware ?      but linux supports more hardware than any other os in existance."    i'm not sure who's behind...
<Tm_T> ep: yes, I test it often
<Tm_T> ep: still don't end up to my workhorse though
<intelikey> doesn't matter though
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I purchased the hardware with the idea that it would be supported. However, the 'wonderful' and 'dedicated' ubuntu community hasn't updated the wiki pages in 2 years.
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: ok, did you update it?
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: Why should I? I'm just a noob.
<Tm_T> fair enough
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current-temp.png
<Tm_T> there's some of latest wallpaper work
<travis> YES
<travis> this is tbay
<LeeJunFan> It may suck but each OS has it's limitations, just like you wouldn't expect a honda civic to go thru 4 feet of snow, you can't expect Linux to run wal-mart software.
<travis> i got it to work
<travis> i am a GENIUS! lol not really, i am happy i have linux now
<Kr4t05> L
<Tm_T> travis: ok
<travis> haha, wow, the IRC chat is much simpilar on Linux then it is on mIRC
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Doesn't load FWIW
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Look, let's stop this. The point, is, it works, in a round-about fashion.
<Kr4t05> Back to the source of my frustration.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ?
<travis> hmmm, do i need to do sudo commands to mount my fat32 partition?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: I've (hopefully) pinned the problem on one single package.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Didn't load Cameup as ASCII
<intelikey> mount needs either root access or settings in fstab users,
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: well, works here just fine, hmm
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: does current.png load fine?
<intelikey> travis normally people setup fstab to auto mount all hhd stuff
<DaSkreech> LEts try
<Tm_T> thanks
<travis> im not to sure how to set it up to make it automount
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<DaSkreech> Yup
<travis> i am an idiot when it comes to figuring out linux, well a newbie
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: it works?
<DaSkreech> Let's try -temp again
<Tm_T> travis: have you searched from help.ubuntu.com?
<DaSkreech> Ahhh Moodbar :)
<travis> yeah i guess i will do that, i am running kubuntu though
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23707 <- I think I might be getting closer. ><
<intelikey> travis if you want to pastebin the output of  `ls /media  &&  sudo fdisk -l  &&  mount `     i'll see what i can do for you.
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: What's the thingy at the right ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: upper right? conky and kicker
<travis> nah, i will read up on how to mount drives, easier if i learn the hard way :-)
<intelikey> suit your self.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: did you get my pastebin?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Which one are we talking about? :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I don't know, should be same in both
<intelikey> if you are going to learn how.   i sujest you do  ` man mount ;man fstab `
<travis> alright
<DaSkreech> uptime etc are Konqueror?
<Kr4t05> This makes me feel ignorant.
<travis> i just have one quick question, Fat13 is compatible with windows xp, i thought i read somewhere its compatible with linux also
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: one of those non standard repos must have libgtk2.0-dev in it. try apt-cache showpkg libgtk2.0-dev and see where it says it's getting that package.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: conky
<intelikey> travis fat13 ?
<travis> errr fat 32
<travis> sorry
<intelikey> travis fat32 is linux supported
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Haha I always thought that conky was a bastard spelling of Konqui
<travis> ok just making sure
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: =)
<DaSkreech> I've been missing out
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Should I pastebin the output?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Alright what about the kopete signals in the lower right?
<travis> thanks intelikey :-)
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: probably only need the top 10 or so lines. under Versions:
<intelikey> travis np.
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: don't need the reverse depends.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: kopete desklist plugin
<Kr4t05> LeOh.. Too late.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Oh.. Too late.
<intelikey> travis you can ask if you need help later on.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Where from?
<travis> i will, i just got kubuntu installed, so i just wanna mess around for awhile
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23708
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: http://kopete.kde.org/ <- left, "plugins (unofficial)
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: okay, so that package is fine now. It's the 2 other ones we need to tackle.
<DaSkreech> Argh I need to do work. See this is why I don't run e
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> No Debs eh?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: try apt-get install libxcursor-dev libxfixes-dev
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: I don't know why it's not installing those.
<Kr4t05> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kr4t05>   libxfixes-dev: Depends: libxfixes3 (= 1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Kr4t05> Bingo
<Kr4t05> Anyway I could downgrade libxfixes3 to the needed version?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no debs
<Tm_T> I could do, but I don't
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: See above.
<intelikey> brb
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: apt-get install libxfixes3=1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: E: Version '1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu' for 'libxfixes3' was not found
<Kr4t05> :<
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Where do Plugins go?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: what you mean
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23710 <- here's the showpkg for libxfixes3
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: I presume you remembered to do "apt-get update" after every sources.list change
<DaSkreech> Well I'm guessing they have to go somewhere for kopete to pick up on it? So I can enable it?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: there's something more to it - I've got V 4.0-0 on mine, and I have libgtk2.0-dev w/o any problems.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: aye, in contact list window, settings -> configure plugins
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: So once I compile it just turns up there?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: I notice some 404 errors when doing apt-get update
<Tm_T> yes, after restart of kopete I think
<Tm_T> and?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: I can tell you it's the X update crap from the compiz that's screwing it up.
<Tm_T> =)
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: I'll put the compiz repos in and see if that helps
<xithilinx> Does anyone know what's wrong with my kubuntu I've installed it via alternative install because it's the only one that works, and when It boots up kubuntu it says all of the information on the bottem saying ok, than goes to the next screen with the kubuntu logo bar and just hangs there doing nothing
<xithilinx> anyone got any idea?
<xithilinx> because it's been giving me hell all day
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: I'm saying that it was putting the compiz version of X on your machine that screwed it up, the ubuntu libs for some X dev stuff aren't compatible. I had problems getting libgtk-dev on mine too until I reverted to standard X from ubuntu.
<LeeJunFan> I just now remembered it was the exact package I had problems with :p
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: And I do this how?
<xithilinx> no one?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Which one?
<Flarp> hi.  i am looking for a web site ripper similar to httrack
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: libgtk2.0-dev
<Flarp> for kde
<Kr4t05> Flarp: man wget
<Flarp> !siterip
<xithilinx> great
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siterip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xithilinx> support irc and forum gives me no response
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: -.-
<xithilinx> fantastic
<travis> w00t!  I mounted my fat32 partition and the file opens up in kubuntu, ok now i am set :-) sooo happy
<travis> thank you ubuntu team for making such a great OS
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: So, how do I revert to stardard X?
<USlvlC> agreed great os
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: firstly remove the compiz source, then apt-get install xserver-xorg=7.0.0-0ubuntu45
<xithilinx> not when you can't even fucking get it working
<Kr4t05> travis: wait 5 weeks, and you won't be singing such praises.
<LeeJunFan> oh, and do apt-get update after removing compiz sources.
<travis> heh why?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: I hope this works.
<travis> don't tell me they have a new version coming out or something?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: me too. I know I got a bit frustrated tracking down why when I had the problem too.
<travis> that i will need to reinstall
<Kr4t05> travis: No.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Where is the path to KDE?
<Kr4t05> travis: It's just that it can be easy to screw things up if you don't pay attention to what you're doing.
<Kr4t05> travis: Yes, there is a new version coming out, but you can install the new version over top of the old one easily. :)
<travis> yeah, i know, i had regular Ubuntu system up and some things were getting screwed
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Ping
<Kr4t05> Ugh, regardless of whether or not this is finished, I'm going to bed at 12. -.-
<Kr4t05> I may just go back to Windows in the morning. This experience has taught me that I'm too dull for a real OS.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: /usr, use --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<Kr4t05> I've broken Fedora, Debian, and FreeBSD within two weeks. Now, I can add Kubuntu to my list of distros I suck at.
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: =)
<pierreth> abattoir: ?
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: You're rather skilled at words.
<Tm_T> I think abattoir is sleeping
<pierreth> Tm_T: be may, he is in France I think
<USlvlC> ill say thin i am a noob trying to make the move from M$ to linux permanently...
<USlvlC> ..kubuntu succeeded wher debian failed
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I love Kubuntu
* USlvlC high fives kubuntu crew
<pierreth> Tm_T: i am moving from the mac
<Kr4t05> USlvlC: You would be a great addition if you took a look at Aspell.
<Tm_T> USlvlC: I thank for all of us
<pierreth> Tm_T: but i am missing something like Visio with Linux
<USlvlC> heheh
<Tm_T> pierreth: what is visio?
<pierreth> Tm_T: a drawing program to make diagram
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: sry, had a small emergency here.
<Jucato> wah
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Eek.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: use $(kde-config --prefix) :)
<Tm_T> pierreth: aah, you mean like kplot?
<pierreth> Tm_T: I'll have to buy Windows
<Jucato> Tm_T: like Kivio
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: naah
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes :)
<DaSkreech> ah ha WHats the QT headers called?
<pierreth> Tm_T: like Kivio
<DaSkreech> Jucato: YOu have bot powas!
<Jucato> I do?
<pierreth> Tm_T: Linux fails to replace my Mac
<DaSkreech> Jucato: So I'm told
<Tm_T> pierreth: in what
<Jucato> lol :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: misleaded poor fellow you are
<pierreth> Tm_T: I don't have a program like visio on Linux
<Jucato> Tm_T: actually he's correct (about the bot powers thingy)
<Tm_T> pierreth: like Kivio? so what's wrong in Kivio
<pierreth> Tm_T: The missing link
<Tm_T> Jucato: ;)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Have you tried to change a Bot response?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Everything okay?
<Tm_T> pierreth: link?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: yeah.
<Jucato> hm... one. for the Automatix response (added link to their homepage
<Jucato> )
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: trying to get back on track :)
<pierreth> Tm_T: The missing peace if you prefer
<Tm_T> still don't get it, sorry
<Tm_T> but I haven't slept so... :)
<pierreth> Tm_T: Linux is still poor by comparaison to Mac or Windows
<pierreth> Tm_T: There is not enough software available
<Jucato> just because Visio doesn't run on Linux...
<pierreth> Jucato: Visio or something to replace it
<USlvlC> wow
<Tm_T> pierreth: hmm, that's hard words, might be true with you, but to me it's only usable choice
<Jucato> pierreth: isn't Kivio "something" to replace it?
<pierreth> Tm_T: i depends what you do
<pierreth> Jucato: Kivio is a very very poor replacement
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<Kr4t05> That's all that's happened since you left.
<Tm_T> pierreth: yup
<josh_> emergency help
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: so what were those errors with apt-get update?
<Jucato> I guess if you compare it to Visio. it's not suposed to be a clone
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: It couldn't touch the PLF server, for some reason.
<pierreth> i don't care about visio, i just want something to do the job
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: I see
<josh_> in order to type i have to hold each key for a second
<Tm_T> josh_: wireless keyb?
<josh_> help me fix this
<josh_> no
<Tm_T> I see
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: what about apt-get install libxfixes-dev ? I don't think we tried that AFTER updating your sources.
<pierreth> may be i just continue the work on Kivio to have a tool i can really use
<josh_> randomly happened
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: still the same errors.
<josh_> any way to reset keyboard/
<pierreth> What's bad about Linux is the fact that PC shops are selling Windows machines
<josh_> YAY!!!
<josh_> i fixed it
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: SUCCESS!!
<josh_> its cuz i held down shift too long one time
<pierreth> What asking for a Linux machine, they don't know about it
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: you install libxfixes3?
<Tm_T> pierreth: amen :(
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Yeah, I managed to downgrade after an update.
<Tm_T> pierreth: actually I'm intended to go harrass some salesmen next week ;--P
<Tm_T> just to see how little they know about what they're selling
<pierreth> Tm_T: I should start a Linux/BSD computer store
<pierreth> Tm_T: Welcome to Liberty computer store!
<rcmn> pierreth:yes u should
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: YES! Thanks for sticking with me! I got it all fixed!
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: cool - you got libgtk2.0-dev installed then?
<Kr4t05> pierreth: You stole my idea! COPYRIGHT VIOLATION!
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Installing now. :)
<Jucato> er... actually it's more of an IP violation :P
<pierreth> Helping you getting away of Windows with free softwaire
<Kr4t05> Thank God, it all works again.
<LeeJunFan> Curing your diseased computer.
<pierreth> Kr4t05: Just join me
<Tm_T> pierreth: :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: So no bot powas for you?
<Kr4t05> pierreth: I'll start an East US branch, and you can start one where ever you live.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I do. I just don't use it a lot
<Kr4t05> I may start mine in downtown Pitt.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I can set on some bot powers if you need to have
<DaSkreech> Ah so why don't you clean up !ph ?
<pierreth> Kr4t05: I am in Canada
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: and what's cooler is what you learned today by not just re-installing. Now you know how to track deps problems :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: because our LoCo team leader doesn't want me to
<pierreth> Kr4t05: Just in front of the AppleStore
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Seriously?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Stop being a muppet.
<Jucato> dead serious
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: This isn't Sesame Street! There is no moral to the story!
<DaSkreech> Have you tried taking away the mushrooms?
<Jucato> mushrooms?
<Kr4t05> There.
<Kr4t05> A compile job that was supposed to take 20 minutes took 3 hours.
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: I will compile all this day
<Tm_T> and still have a great chance to not sucseed
<Tm_T> if that makes you feel any better ;)
<Tm_T> oh I love colours of cmake
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What ever drugs he may be taking
<Jucato> lol
<Kr4t05> What makes it even more rewarding is that the code doesn't even compile. ><
<Kr4t05> Oh well...
<Kr4t05> Atleast I can go to bed.
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> Is there a libqt3-mt-headers?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> er now
<Jucato> I meant, no
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech> libqt3-mt-dev breaks
* DaSkreech kicks the desklisy plugin
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: what's the problem
<DaSkreech> It's looking for qt-mt libs
<Tm_T> and?
<DaSkreech> Well I tried to install libqt3-mt-dev and it broke
<DaSkreech> Not sure why
<Tm_T> how
<DaSkreech> It says BREAK in big red letters :)
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> do "apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev"
<Tm_T> sounds like you use adept or some other gui app
<Tm_T> s/you use/you're using/
<DaSkreech> Yeah but it normally says that for some reason I find out about later after I install it :(
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what error messages do you get if you try installing it using apt-get?
<Jucato> (apt-get is more talkative in that sense :P)
<Tm_T> Jucato: see what I asked before
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> xlibmesa-gl-dev but it is not installable
<Tm_T> damn, you're lika abattoir, repeating me like some parrot
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: let me see
<Jucato> switching between rooms every 5 seconds blurs my vision :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: move faster then
<Jucato> my hands move faster, my eyes don't follo
<Jucato> s/follo/follow
<Jucato> having only slept for about 3.5 hours doesn't help either :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: no sleep here
<Jucato> ok, I'll stop complaining then :P
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: that's weird, ok, forget those packages, do "apt-get build-dep kopete"
<Tm_T> I'm interested to see if it can be replaced by other package
<Tm_T> broken dependency doesn't make much sense to me
<DaSkreech> Build-dependencies for kopete could not be satisfied
<Laser123454321> does apt-get install build-essential
<Laser123454321> not work
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: aah, libgl-dev
<DaSkreech> That satisfies the x-gl-dev?
<Tm_T> should
<Tm_T> stupid packages
<Laser123454321> yeah read it
<echo1> How does one add links in the "Menu of Important System Places?"  I can't find the config file or anything for it...
<Laser123454321> Im trying to install VMware-tools and im at the ./VMware-config-tools.pl stage and its asking where make is
<abattoir> Tm_T: we're so impressed by your words of wisdom that we cant help but keep on repeating what you say :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: and no... that doesnt mean you have attained 'Idol status' yet...
<abattoir> :P
<LeeJunFan> Laser123454321: then build-essential isn't installed, and yes it's available. might need to update your /etc/apt/sources.list to include universe.
<LeeJunFan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> abattoir: bah
<Tm_T> abattoir: and moin moin :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: 'morning :)
<Jucato> hi abattoir :)
<Tm_T> compiling KDE is fun
<DaSkreech> libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but 6.5.1+cvs20060815 is to be installed
<lars30> anyone had any trouble with GDM after installing NVidia Drivers?
<DaSkreech> Laser123454321: apt-get install build-essentials ?
<lars30> I can run X off the new vid card just fine...
<lars30> but I can't get GDM to run.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: mesa? err
<lars30> API mismatch error.. on nvidia driver versions?
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: no s on essential[s] 
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Don't ask it kept asking to be more specific until it broke again
<lars30> dunno why it works with startx though
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: that's interesting
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: How did you get this thing installed?
<DaSkreech> A while back I'm guessing?
<Laser123454321> wow not even my restricted repository was enabled
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: well, I untarred, configured, compiled, installed, used
<Tm_T> no dependency problems at all
<DaSkreech> Damn you Tm_T That's all I have to say
<Laser123454321> you know theres a problem when main restricted is disabled
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: there's something funny going on there
<DaSkreech> Yeah. I know shame I wrote the punch line
<Tm_T> what punch? ;)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: busy?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: trying to be I can Alt+Tab though
<Tm_T> I mean, if you have time, I could try to track those issues with you
<DaSkreech> I know that's what I mean as well
<Tm_T> :)
<DaSkreech> Currently it's telling me that the version to be installed it too high I think
<DaSkreech> Should I just pastebin my sources now since I know that will eventually be what we are going to do?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: let's roll back to root of this problem, what exactly is missing from configure now?
<Tm_T> man, compilind KDE4 base takes some time =)
<Tm_T> I really need faster processor
<Jucato> whoa.... KDE4 :P
<DaSkreech> 266 Mhz?
<Tm_T> 2100 MHz AMD, but still
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes ;)
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: I could rent you some CPU time on a server with dual AMD Opteron's :p
<fatejudger> which VMWare program do I need if I wish to emulate Windows inside of Linux
<DaSkreech> Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found.
<fatejudger> it's damn near impossible to download legal music in Linux
<Laser123454321> whats the kernal headers package called?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: just vmware server for linux.
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: e-music :)
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: I thought to do same with this shell/web server ] ;=
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I didn't see a package for that in the repos
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: it's not - you have to go to vmware.com and get it.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: want the error from config.log?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes please
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: I want unlimited downloads
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: and good quality music, as in 192 kbps or higher mp3s
<hastesaver> Does anyone know the reason for "qstring_to_xtp result code -2" errors/warnings?
<phreq> I having a problem, I can copy and paste accented characters into KDE programs fine, but I can use any keyboard layout that would allow me to input accented characters directly--has anyone else had this problem?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you haven't heard of any third party repos that have it?
<phreq> but I can't, rather.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: actually, to have clear chat, should we go private?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: no, but it's pretty simple to install.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: just get the tarball, tar xfvz [filename] , cd vmware-distrib and run the install script in there.
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23712
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I'm sure it's easy, I just like having everything packaged neatly by apt
<DaSkreech> Naw here is fine
<Tm_T> ok
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I'l just remember nick completion
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: well, still lot of noise ;)
<DaSkreech> If you prefer that's ok as well :)
<Tm_T> ok, to me it's clearer
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I am surprized they don't have it in a deb considering the popularity of both ubuntu and debian. They have rpm's for the whole 200 people who use an rpm based system. hehe
<davebgimp> Anyone know what I have to type on a command terminal to find out what version of kernel I'm currently using?
<LeeJunFan> davebgimp: uname -r
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yeah, Ubuntu is definitely the distro of choice right now
<davebgimp> LeeJunFan: Perfect, thank you
<Laser123454321> hey my current kernel is 2.6.15-26-386, where can i find headers for that
<Laser123454321> wow nobody?
<hastesaver> Laser123454321, install the package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<LeeJunFan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Laser123454321> couldnt find linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<LeeJunFan> Laser123454321: it should - they are in main.
<Laser123454321> main restricted?
<LeeJunFan> main
<Jucato> in dapper-security main
<LeeJunFan> the space separates different pools
<Laser123454321> AH HA
<logan1> hmm piza
<Laser123454321> yeah those towers can be quite delicious
<logan1> nice ubuntu wallpaper -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45764
<logan1>  bit weird too
<Linux_Galore>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY chatmad
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: might have left a space before /msg
<fignew> hate when that happens :(
<LeeJunFan> or 2 /'s
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: better change your p/d soon :P
<Jucato> heh
<fignew> soon meaning right now, right ;)
<LeeJunFan> I did that with my user sysem password once into IRC. Thought the ssh session had focus... hehe
<Linux_Galore> pfft
<Linux_Galore> stupid server
<flaccid> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<flaccid> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<flaccid> how do i get the openvpn wiki page ?
<LeeJunFan> better than typing ifdown eth0 in a shell thinking it's your local machine only to realize it WAS an ssh session to a server 70 miles away. :(
<fignew> doh!
<obf213> i have a shell script that was messing up my shutdown. K10Halt, so i opened up konqueror and dleted it.
<obf213> but somehow it came back again
<obf213> how do i get rid of it for good
<adamant1988> hello all
<adamant1988> I ran "sudo aptitude -f install kubuntu-desktop"  BUT I was given this error. The following packages have unmet dependencies: language-selector-qt: Depends: language-selector-common (= 0.1.20) but 0.1.20.1 is installed.
<adamant1988> and therefor it downloaded a lot of files and then didn't install them.
<adamant1988> can someone help me figure this out?
<flaccid> adamant1988: did you update packages first?
<flaccid> perhaps try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<adamant1988> flaccid: I want to use aptitude so I can remove it if the files screw up something on my computer
<obf213> adamant1988: you will still be able to remove them through adept
<adamant1988> does adept remember what was downloaded with specific packages?
<obf213> i dont know if aptititude=adept, but if it does you can still remove them
<adamant1988> also, I found that downgrading the file worked well enough
<adamant1988> I have no clue how I managed to get a more up to date version than what the dependencies wanted...
<flaccid> err you could use adept, apt-get or aptitude...
<adamant1988> apt-get will remove all of the files dependencies though.
<adamant1988> aptitude will only remove the ones I downloaded with the package.
<flaccid> depends what switches you use
<adamant1988> flaccid: explain... is there a switch which allows apt-get to do the same thing?
<flaccid> use dpkg to remove it and install the correct version if 1 of the package managers cannot work around it
<adamant1988> it's working around it right now
<flaccid> there is but i can't remember it
<flaccid> someone might remember or man apt-get
<adamant1988> I just had to downgrade the file to the correct version
<adamant1988> kubuntu-desktop is installing as I hoped now.
<adamant1988> well, downloading.
<Linux_Galore> isn that great theres is nothing in the freenode irc manual on changing your password
<adamant1988> it'll finish installing after it downloads.
<flaccid> cool
<adamant1988> I also want to say that I really, seriously love irssi
<adamant1988> it's blazing fast.
<flaccid> what is irssi?
<flaccid> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore: /msg nickserv help set
<flaccid> irc application?
<adamant1988> yep
<Jucato> flaccid: yes
<adamant1988> it runs IRC from the command line
<flaccid> don't they mean client?
<Jucato> command line chat client
<adamant1988> it's awesome for when you do things like... bork X
<Jucato> a client is an app :P
<flaccid> so is a server...
<adamant1988> or when you just want to get some help quickly and don't want to wait to load up xchat
<adamant1988> just open a cli and start irssi
<Jucato> I guess it depends on what how you use the word "client" and "server"
<flaccid> the bot entry doesn't confirm which one it is
<flaccid> thats all
<flaccid> for me starting up konversation with auto connect to servers would be faster
<adamant1988> I hope that konversation is better than kopete is with IRC.
<flaccid> i think it is
<Jucato> adamant1988: definitely better
<Jucato> Kopete's IRC feature is more of an add-on than a core feature. it doesn't even treat channels as channels, but as contacts
<Linux_Galore> ooh goody, now it says I cant set my password unless Im a server admin
<adamant1988> Jucato: it's just very poor at handling IRC.
<adamant1988> I *normally* like KDE apps more than most gnome apps... but that's where I make an exception
<Jucato> I think it's logical, since Kopete is a dedicated IM client rather than an IRC one
<adamant1988> well, I'll give konversation it's fair run.
<Jucato> heh, but even GAIM's IRC pales in comparison to XChat's
<Linux_Galore> also the irc help is cryptic
<Dr_Willis> xchat 2.4 was the best. :P
<Jucato> adamant1988: Konversation 1.0 is even better. tree-view side "tabs" (like Xchat's)
<flaccid> konversation just needs scripting and i'd be satisfied
<Jucato> it does have scripting, just not sure what language is used
<adamant1988> I'm a big fan of clean and fast...  I usually don't run GUI apps for things when I don't have to.
<Linux_Galore> so to set my password I just type /SET PASSWORD newpass ??
<adamant1988> that's why I use aptitude over synaptic, etc.
<adamant1988> irssi instead of xchat.
<flaccid> desktop = convenience
<Dr_Willis> use the 'Twin' text based window manager. :P
<Jucato> desktop = clicking fun/fore-finger exercise :P
<Jucato> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Jucato> flaccid: for you ^^^
<flaccid> thanks br0ther
<flaccid> !vpnserver
<adamant1988> Jucato: I'm convinced that computers could run strictly from the steam powered pressing motion of all the mouse clicks we make :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> Jucato: is this in the bot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<flaccid> not all GUI users are mouse driven :)
<Jucato> adamant1988: but even more power is generated by typing than by clicking :P
<adamant1988> oh I use a gui... I just don't when I don't have to lol.
<Jucato> flaccid: yes, that's why we have keyboard shortcuts :)
<adamant1988> Jucato: it ruins my smartalic statements when you taint them realism
<Jucato> thank god I don't have to go to gconf-editor to setup some of them :)
<adamant1988> I feel like browsing qdb.us..
* adamant1988 starts links
<Jucato> adamant1988: I was actually trying to be smartalic-like too :)
<flaccid> Jucato: when you do VPN can you make the ^^ link come up too, not just the gaming vpn?
<Jucato> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Jucato> hm... I'll see
* Jucato only edits responses that he really knows abut
<Jucato> s/abut/about
<flaccid> well they are both help.ubuntu pages :)
<flaccid> i would of thought openvpn would take precedence anyway
<Jucato> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<adamant1988> ok guys
<adamant1988> the package is installing
<adamant1988> should I change to kdm by default or stick with gdm?
<Jucato> your choice :)
<adamant1988> does it really matter?
<flaccid> kdm is better
<flaccid> imo
<adamant1988> flaccid: what's the difference?
<Jucato> adamant1988: only if you like themes :)
<Jucato> I mean, it matters if you like themes
<flaccid> lol i cant even remember
<adamant1988> so the only thing that really changes is the theme?
<Jucato> because gdm themes don't work on kdm, and vice versa
<adamant1988> oh I see
<flaccid> and you need to install a theme manager package for kde, but thas cooll.
<Jucato> I don't know of other differences, but that's the most obvious one for me
<adamant1988> well I haven't altered the themes.. don't plan on it
<adamant1988> so there isn't any real benefit to switching to kdm?
<Jucato> actually, the KDM theme manager is an optional GUI front end for manually editing files
<flaccid> not really
<Jucato> it starts with a K?
<adamant1988> i just stuck with gdm
<Dr_Willis> if you use kde more then gnome.. you may benifit from using kdm
<Dr_Willis> same with gnome and gdm.
<adamant1988> I like the orange colors more.
<adamant1988> Dr_Willis: how would I benefit?
<flaccid> kdm gives benefit of ability to configure in kcontrol etc.
<Dr_Willis> I recall a 'few' little fetatures that worked best when using gdm with gnome.  - like the 'login in new desktop'     and a few other features
<flaccid> instead of using a gtk app to manage gdm by gui
<Jucato> ah yes.. that's another "obvious" thing that escaped me..
<Dr_Willis> but I use 'startx' :P shows what i know. heh heh
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: apparantly you just like to start x
<Dr_Willis> :)
<unix_infidel> but then again, what do i know, i'm running studio 8, gaim, 5 firefox windows, winamp, cygwin, X11, gkrellm, objectdock, Photoshop all with 512MB physical RAM
<unix_infidel> oh and vlc and aptana and about 5 vim windows :)
<adamant1988> oh.. well I'll have to play around in KDE to see if I like it enough to bother switching my destkop manager to kdm.
<adamant1988> hey.. does anyone here know what key is "^N" or "^P"?
<unix_infidel> adamant1988: try xev in Konsole
<DaSkreech> Whats the difference between a builtin and a keyword in a shell?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: a builtin is as the word states  a command that is "built into" bash versus a command that is a seperate binary
<Healot> !amarol
<Healot> !amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Understood whats a keyword?
<DaSkreech> It's ... nota command?
<Linux_Galore> no a builtin is something that usually is used to better define how bash operates ie alias v ls were ls is a seperate program and alias defines a feature
<josh_> i'm trying to install americas army
<josh_> there are no instructions
<josh_> its a .run rile
<josh_> file*
<josh_> how do i execute it?
<Linux_Galore> ./filename
<josh_> permission denied
<josh_> and i tried it in root
<josh_> same thing
<josh_> i cd'd into the directory
<MistaED> josh_: chmod +x file.run
<josh_> aaah
<MistaED> or right-click it and go into properties under konqueror and set it to execute
<josh_> its going i think
<josh_> YES!!!
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: keyword  is a reserved word, token or operator. Keywords have a special meaning to the shell, and indeed are the building blocks of the shell's syntax. As examples, "for", "while", "do", and "!" are keywords. Similar to a builtin, a keyword is hard-coded into Bash, but unlike a builtin, a keyword is not in itself a command, but part of a larger command structure.
<Linux_Galore> would have though AA would be in a repo
<josh_> is it common for a video card to have less performance in linux
<Linux_Galore> thought*
<josh_> in google earth i lag when i zoom out and move the earth around
<josh_> in windows this doesn't happen
<Linux_Galore> josh_: depends on the card and the driver
<Linux_Galore> josh_: with nvidia i find there is no difference because the windows and linux drivers are basically compiled fomr the same code
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Ok think I got it
<JFreakCapo> hi everybody
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:imbrandon] : Our deepest condolences go out to lilo's family http://freenode.net/news.shtml | Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Linux_Galore> josh_: also installing the latest binary driver for your card isnt always a good idea, good example is if you install a brand new 8*** series driver with a 5200 card it runs slower than with a 76** driver because you have shading active
<JFreakCapo> exist some tool gui and open source to connect to ms sql server ?
<JFreakCapo> can sugest to me one please ?
<Linux_Galore> JFreakCapo: hmm a browser
<chrisoverly> what program do you use for mp3's
<JFreakCapo> a dba tool, something like phpmyadmin for mysql for example...
<Linux_Galore> JFreakCapo: ksqlanalyzer
<Linux_Galore> http://www.kpage.de/en/
<chrisoverly> what program do you use for mp3's
<Linux_Galore> amarok
<Linux_Galore> chrisoverly: dump a mp3 file on your desk and click on it, it will then try and install the mp3 libs
<chrisoverly> it does not play any of my mp3's
<JFreakCapo> Linux_Galore: thks
<josh_> i'm running americas army in XGL
<josh_> why is it so slow
<josh_> fps wise
<josh_> i go into normal kde and its way faster
<josh_> why is this?
<Linux_Galore> well xgl is beta for starters and maybe the graphics driver doesnt fully support xgl yet
<josh_> mhmm
<josh_> and help me use nvclock
<josh_> my stock clock on this is way past what the stock is supposed to be
<josh_> so it artifacts
<Linux_Galore> well nvclock "may" help but it will make things break faster too
<josh_> no
<josh_> i clock it DOWN
<josh_> i have it but i dont know how to use it
<Linux_Galore> josh_: just leave it on the default
<josh_> no
<mike__> linux effing sucks
<josh_> i'm artifacting like crazy
<mike__> i just installed it
<mike__> and i can't get anything to work
<josh_> stock clock on the core is supposed to be 550
<Linux_Galore> josh_: duh xgl is beta so isnt main stream
<josh_> the default for some reason is 606 so i artifact like mad
<josh_> and no this is even in windows, i think its an error in the video card's bios or soemthing
<josh_> i just need to use nvclock to fix it
<Linux_Galore> josh_: could be the card is over clocked already
<Linux_Galore> josh_: you can buy dodgy over clocked cards
<josh_> no
<josh_> i know what i'm talking about
<josh_> i can get the card to 580
<josh_> and its stable
<josh_> stock is "supposed" to be 550
<Linux_Galore> josh_: then install nvclock there is a linux version
* fignew <3 mike__
<josh_> but its at 606 so i artivact like MAD
<josh_> like the screen was filling with colors
<josh_> ya i got it with adept
<josh_> apparently there is supposed to be a graphical version
<Linux_Galore> josh_: ?? thought it was graphical, well it was the last time I used it
<josh_> hmm
<Linux_Galore> josh_: aah  apt-get install  nvclock-qt
<Linux_Galore> josh_: that gives you the graphical front end
<josh_> hmm
<josh_> no
<Linux_Galore> josh_: sudo apt-get install  nvclock-qt
<josh_> ya
<Linux_Galore> I usually have a root terminal open so  dont use sudo
<josh_> how do i run it
<josh_> i did nvclock and its a console thing
<Linux_Galore> josh_: type nvclock_qt
<josh_> YAY
<josh_> thx so much
<Makro___________> hi
<romeo_> hello, whay am i getting a message while trying to upgrade amarok that it will break the package?
<Makro___________> how to access to some more tnat one word directory on a win partition from kubuntu using console? for example, when i try to use a program in "program files" with wine, it only see "program" but not "program files",
<Linux_Galore> romeo_: ?? dont have a clue
<Makro___________> tnat=that
<Makro___________> than
<romeo_> anybody know?
<Tm_T> Makro___________: use tabfilling
<Linux_Galore> romeo_: just updated to 1.4.3 and it worked fine
<romeo_> should i uninstall the okd version?
<Makro___________> tm_t: ok but that means that i should make changes to the names of the original directories?
<romeo_> old+
<Linux_Galore> romeo_: sounds like you have something old installed that creating a conflict with the new version of amarok
<romeo_> hm
<Linux_Galore> romeo_: click on details, it explains whats conflicting
<romeo_> ok
<romeo_> brb
<alessandro_> hallo
<alessandro_> is there anybody?
<alessandro_> please
<alessandro_> hallo
<tejinder> after adding kde354 in sources.list, apt-get update upgrade does'nt include kde why?
<alessandro_> is there anybody?
<alessandro_> I need important information
<alessandro_> adapt manager gives to me the following notice:
<alessandro_> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<alessandro_> hallo
<romeo_> hmmm adept tells me it will break amarok if i upgrade but no details
<romeo_> should i use konsole?
<tejinder> should i have to do sudo apt-get install kde?
<Hobbsee> romeo_: yeah, could be a good idea
<tejinder> ok how can i disable some daemons from boot?
<tejinder> someone help please
<romeo_> whay comand should i use?
<alessandro_> hey
<alessandro_> good morning
<alessandro_> adept manager gives to me the following message:
<alessandro_> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<alessandro_> What appens
<Tm_T> Makro___________: no
<josh_> are there packages to optimize performance?
<josh_> i think i saw one one day and i can't find it
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> I'm not able to install nothing
<alessandro_> I got it also on mine laptop
<llxcamxll> is there support for m4a format in any of the media players
<llxcamxll> !m4a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> !.m4a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pkarticle> vlc media player might probablp play it
<llxcamxll> nah just tried it
<pkarticle> ah
<llxcamxll> kaffiene
<llxcamxll> amarok
<llxcamxll> might see if i can find something on the reps
<alessandro_> If I uninstall kubuntu may I reboot win xp again which is on the first boot?
<Linux_Galore> xmms will play m4a  just install the xmms-mp4plugin
<tejinder> alessandro_: yes
<alessandro_> no problem?
<Linux_Galore> alessandro_: its called dual bootinh
<tejinder> alessandro_: you have grub installed?
<alessandro_> yes
<tejinder> alessandro_: there wont be any problem  then
<alessandro_> thank you so much
<tejinder> np
<Linux_Galore> llxcamxll: install xmms and the xmms-mp4 package
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: read the problem.  no he cant.
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: it'll....errro 15 on you, iirc.  it'll certainly error out
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: ?? cant what
<arienh4> i've got a problem, because everytime i start my computer, the KDE Configuration Assistant starts again...
<abattoir> arienh4: kpersonalizer?
<arienh4> i think so, it starts before login
<abattoir> arienh4: are you running dapper? and did you upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 ?
<Linux_Galore> arienh4: unceck the tick box
<Linux_Galore> uncheck*
<arienh4> where?
<Linux_Galore> right corner usuallu
<arienh4> it should only start once, can't find a tickbox
<arienh4> i can check if i see one
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: cant uninstall kubuntu, and expect grub to work to boot XP.
<arienh4> no tickbox
<Linux_Galore> arienh4: hmm wonder if kcontrol has it in the startup menu
<Hobbsee> arienh4: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc
<arienh4> thats the file i needed i think
<Hobbsee> yep
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: funny I just did a dapper install and the desktop setup thing didnt appear
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: do you have kpersonalizer installed?
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: weird.  kde 3.5.2?  or .4?
<Linux_Galore> .2
<Hobbsee> that's why, i think
<Linux_Galore> Im thinking of poitning apt @ 3.5.4
<Linux_Galore> wondering how much breakage I will get
<Hobbsee> not much.  you'll probably want to rm that file though
<Linux_Galore> ok updating to 3.5.4
<Linux_Galore> one of the cool aspects of having a few computers with Linux is if one bombs your not fussed
<tejinder> does kde 3.5.4 has kopete 0.12?
<Linux_Galore> hmm not sure I usually use konversation
<tejinder> fir IM?
<Linux_Galore> 139 packages to update , ouch
<Linux_Galore> no irc I dont do im
<Linux_Galore> got a mobile for that
<Tm_T> tejinder: 3.5.5, but Kubuntu packages of 3.5.4 has 0.12
<tejinder> Tm_T: like if i install kde-354 i will get kopete installed or i have to do it myself?
<Hobbsee> tejinder: you'll get it installed
<stisev> oh man
* Hobbsee wonders if we're keeping the kopete sources split in future releases
<stisev> lilo passed away?
<stisev> WTF?
<stisev> oh man that's very very disheartening
<Linux_Galore> yeah lilo did a man on bike versus large metal moving object experiment
<tejinder> and where can i get java 1.5?
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<tejinder> sun-java5-jre has mozilla plugin?
<tejinder> sun-java5-plugin
<tejinder> got it
<tejinder> :P
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: yeah also have to run a setup thing
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: after the java packages are installed
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: likely.  and it's during installation?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
<Linux_Galore> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Linux_Galore> I had to run that or it kept trying to use the gnu stuff
<tejinder> I installed flashplugin-nonfree, but konqueror is'nt showing it?
<Linux_Galore> tejinder: download the official plugin from macromedia and run the installer
<abattoir> tejinder: did you 'scan' for it konqueror?
<tejinder> yes
<Linux_Galore> tejinder: select to but the plugin in /home/username/.mozilla/
<abattoir> tejinder: was it found?
<tejinder> abattoir: no
<SillyZ> greetings
<abattoir> tejinder: can you run 'sudo update-flashplugin' ?
<abattoir> tejinder: see if you get any errors
<tejinder> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Linux_Galore> I figured out how to get Flash 9 running in the "Linux" version of firefox and work with youtube
<SillyZ> Ive noticed under the regular gnome ubuntu that my fan on the cpu does not want to come on for some reason... does kubuntu have the same problem? ( gateway solo 5300... piii-750 )
<Tm_T> mooh, I'm tired
<abattoir> tejinder: i guess you have to download the file manually from Adobe, then..
<abattoir> tejinder: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<SillyZ> also, what version of kde is currently being served up by kubuntu? 3.5.?
<Hobbsee> SillyZ: try it.  3.5.4
<SillyZ> 3.5.4 ok thanks Hobbsee
<abattoir> hi Hobbsee, btw :P
<Linux_Galore> one trick I found is to install flash 7 go to youtube, run a video, then kill firefox then copy the wine link for the flash plugin to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<SillyZ> Ive tried acpi on, acpi off, etc, powernowd and god only knows what else to get this cpu fan to turn on ... it should be on constantly and isnt
<Linux_Galore> bingo flash 9 on youtube works in firefox
<fdoving> SillyZ: what model is this?
<SillyZ> gateway solo 5300... its a p3-750 Intel
<SillyZ> Ive googled it to death, and then beat it with a stick to try and get some sort of result
<Linux_Galore> SillyZ: have you looked on freshmeat.net see if there aby utils
<Linux_Galore> any*
<tejinder> is there konversation 1.0 out for kde 3.5.4?
<SillyZ> Ive 'heard' Kubuntu dosent have the same problem as the gnome based Ubuntu something to do with gnome-cups-icon?
<SillyZ> Linux_Galore: no i havent but i sure will right now
<Linux_Galore> SillyZ: I found a set of utils for my toshiba there
<llxcamxll> do boueray devices play dvd's
<llxcamxll> *blueray
<Linux_Galore> llxcamxll: yes
<SillyZ> Linux_Galore: heh searching for 'gateway' on freshmeat, thats gonna do me a lot of good .... rofl
<Linux_Galore> have to go updating kde
<llxcamxll> does anyone know how expensive blueray discs are compared to dvd's
<fdoving> SillyZ: i recommend taking a look at linux-on-laptops.com see if you can find it.
<fildo> blueray ?
<llxcamxll> blueray man, like 5 times the capacity of the dual layer dvd
<fdoving> llxcamxll: might try #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<llxcamxll> lol
<SillyZ> linux-on-laptops.com
<SillyZ> ok thanks fdoving
<fdoving> llxcamxll: here you go, i'm waay too nice. http://www.onsale.com/shop/detail~dpno~7088431.aspx
<slaxy> +
<slaxy> hi guys i installed kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu .... while installing i selected my desktop manager as kdm ... can someone plz tell me how to change kdm to gdm
<fdoving> slaxy: in a terminal, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm'
<fdoving> that will let you choose again.
<zblach> experts, i'm having a strange problem which, when googled, yields no results. on waking from a suspended state, my sound refuses to play. any ideas?
<slaxy> thx fdoving ... should i run this while X is running or should i just do this in console mode
<fdoving> slaxy: doesn't matter,  after you've done it, the easiest way to check that it works, is to reboot. (it's not strictly, needed, but fastest and easiest).
<Fille-laptop> usch
<Fille-laptop> nsta vecka
<Fille-laptop> woops sorry the wrong channel :o
<fdoving> zblach: you should try to re-load your sound driver module.
<slaxy> thx a lot fdoving... will give it a try...  :)
<Linux_Galore> that was fun
<Linux_Galore> I cant see the any bigies between kde 3.5.2 and .4
<zblach> fdoving: could you elaborate somewhat?
<fdoving> zblach: some sound drivers needs to be unloaded before going to sleep, and then re-loaded after waking up.
<zblach> ok. how could I automate this?
<SillyZ> well i think 90% of the problem is the arch the solo 5300 was built around was APM not ACPI
<ge2x> hey where can i find a creative soundblaster live 24bit driver for linux?
<fdoving> zblach: you should go read /etc/power/README
<zblach> thanks
<llxcamxll> fdoving:too kind
<zblach> alas, no readme file
<Linux_Galore> ge2x: should be built in
<zorglu_> kde really need a apps to simply display the cpu/disk/network usaged
<zorglu_> the existing one is way too hard to use
<zblach> zorglu_: superkaramba?
<zorglu_> oh there are alternative
<|lostbyte|> zorglu_, this is one.. argh. cant remmber it.
<zorglu_> no i was talking about 'system guard"
<zblach> oh
<zorglu_> this one is very hard to configure and keep stopping or something
<zorglu_> currently it stopped displaying the vumeter
<zorglu_> i mean the box aare there but not updated
<zorglu_> my guess is that there is an option somewhere but where ? :)
<Kalagaraz> Does kubuntu 6.06 contain kde 3.5 with superkaramba?
<fdoving> zblach: ah, sorry, the README is in a powerpc specific package. I don't have a i386 machine to give you the files and dirs, sorry.
<Ayabara> is it safe to move my root partition with gparted? I run dualboot and want to install vista rc1 instead of xp, but I need to expand my ntfs partition first
<zblach> ok. thanks anyways
<heinkel_111> ayabara....if you have backup....
<heinkel_111> Ayabara: ^ if not there is always a risk
<heinkel_111> for instance if there is a power - out during the operation
<Ayabara> heinkel_111, so safe should be replaced by "safe"? :-)
<heinkel_111> yes
<Ayabara> have an external I can backup to, so I will be ok. too bad if I f**k up my kubuntu install though..
<zorglu_> ok i think i need the sun java to run eclipse :)
<heinkel_111> Ayabara: apart from such worries, i have not had any problem with gparted/qtparted and whatever programs they run in the back end, ever
* Ayabara discovered how good kaffeine (the application) is last night
<heinkel_111> kaffeine rocks
<Kalagaraz> Does kubuntu 6.06 contain kde 3.5 with superkaramba?
* heinkel_111 takes another sip...
<Ayabara> heinkel_111, gparted has worked smoothly for me too, and I manage to do weird things with my computer
<Ayabara> :-)
<heinkel_111> Kalagaraz: yes
<heinkel_111> at least after an update
<heinkel_111> but you will need to install Superkaramba from the repositories
<Kalagaraz> OK thanks
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Linux_Galore> well that sort of went bad
<Linux_Galore> updated to 3.5.4 and now adept keeps saying there is another service running so you cant change anything
<lars30> is there a nice clean apt-get way to install compiz themes?
<Linux_Galore> adept: ERROR: Communication problem with adept, it probably crashed.
<slaxy> hey guys i tried " sudo dpkg -reconfigure -plow gdm " to change my desktop manager from kdm to gdm ... but it says dkpg: conflicting actions --control and --remove ..... plz help
<[Nige] > hi all
<Linux_Galore> fixed it
<Linux_Galore> good o'l dpkg
<[Nige] > how do I map my windows key "superkey" to the panel popup menu
<[Nige] > ?
<Linux_Galore> slaxy: why do you want to change to gdm ??
<fdoving> slaxy: 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm'    'dpkg-reconfigure' not 'dpkg -reconfigure'
<SillyZ> well this is nice, get lmsensors all set up, do a sensors -s.... no sensors found
<SillyZ> sigh
<Pensacola> how can I update firefox to 1.5.0.7?
<slaxy> Linux_Galore: well i installed XGL on gnome and when i switched it to kdm XGL isnt working.... also, i wanted to know how to change kdm to gdm , vice versa
<slaxy> oops...  let me try that fdoving
<Linux_Galore> slaxy: ok, Im usre i saw a compiz kde plugins package
<Linux_Galore> slaxy: did you install the plugins package for compiz ??
<Linux_Galore> the kde plugins*
<slaxy> Linux_Galore: well even i heard of it... and i wanted to try XGL on kde.. that was the primary reason why i installed kde.. guess i will give that a try in few hours... but for now... i just want to switch to gnome for a while...
<Linux_Galore> slaxy: xgl needs the desktop plugins for that working enviroment for it to work
<slaxy> hmmm ok
<Linux_Galore> slaxy: bet you didnt installs the kde plugins such that hardly anything happens
<Linux_Galore> slaxy: the effects are driven by plugins
<SillyZ> Linux_Galore: I think ive got the problem worked out here, the arch the 5300 was built around was APM technology not ACPI technology.... thus newer kernels are only supporting acpi not apm
<Linux_Galore> SillyZ: you can install apm still
<slaxy> Linux_Galore: yea i havent and i will soon... cos i also like kde the way i like gnome....
<Linux_Galore> but yes apm didnt work that well
<slaxy> anyway brb... guys catch ya soon... thx for the help.... :)
<SillyZ> Linux_Galore: Id have to recompile the kernel to do it.... modprobing the apm mod tells me it dosent exist
<Pensacola> I've downloaded the latest firefox but I don't know where to unpack it
<Linux_Galore> SillyZ: its a seperate package
<SillyZ> unpack it into some junk folder, then run the installer
<SillyZ> tells me no such device on modprobe apm
<SillyZ> makedev /dev/APM ?
<Linux_Galore> Pensacola: usually ~/Documents is were i dump firefox
<Pensacola> ok thx
<SillyZ> or is there a boot command line i can use to tell acpi=off and apm=on
<Linux_Galore> ok Im out
<zorglu_> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<SillyZ> *sigh* unfortunatly I gotta pull this laptop drive out, stick it in another box to re-install Kubuntu over the Gubuntu installation..... no cdrom
<SillyZ> welp ill bb w/ Kubuntu :D
<SillyZ> thanks for the help everyone
<|lostbyte|> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. !!
<zblach> another issue. i've a built in webcam, but am unable to use it.
<zblach> it
<zblach> 's detected as a USB PTP class camera, but errors upon use/configuration
<ubuntu_> hi
<ge2x> hey could anybody recommend a good download manager for kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> how stable kubutu really are?
<fdoving> ge2x: kget
<zblach> ubuntu_: fairly
<ge2x> where do i get it?
<x__> hola
<x__> alguno que hable espaol
<x__> me puede ayudar
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<x__> quiero instalar el compiz +xgl en mi kubuntu
<abattoir> x__: ^^^
<ubuntu_> 'cause i want to switch my net activity from xp to linux and this looks perfectly good alternative
<fdoving> ge2x: adept
<ge2x> tnx
<abattoir> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<abattoir> x__: ^^^^^ too
<ubuntu_> and another Q kubuntu or ubuntu peep?
<zorglu_> wow i switch my dev env from fc4 to kubuntu in less than 24h :)
<kalagaraz> how can I check my KDE version?
<SillyZ> greetings, am in live install of kubuntu....
<glaedr> hi
<SillyZ> no filesystem selection for reiserfs ??
<SillyZ> theres jfd and ext3, but no reiserfs option?
<SillyZ> jfs even
<SillyZ> am i mmissing something here or was it just simply left out completely?
<abattoir> SillyZ: nope, ReiserFS isnt available
<abattoir> SillyZ: you can manually do it if you want though
<abattoir> SillyZ: with mkreiserfs
<SillyZ> aue thats my backup plan at the moment
<SillyZ> now how to tell the installer /dev/hda2 is swap and hda3 is reiser....
<kalagaraz> how can I check my KDE version?
<MilanZR> hi,i need help about xmms
<abattoir> kalagaraz: Help->About KDE
<kalagaraz> thanks
<MilanZR> is there have onyone who can help me?
<MilanZR> a*
<SillyZ> I can try MilanZR
<abattoir> SillyZ: dont do anything during the partitioning stage(qtparted), and there'd be a summary page about the partition layout, you can specify at that time
<MilanZR> thx sillyZ
<SillyZ> well it gives 2 options use the full drive or manually partition
<MilanZR> i try to install
<MilanZR> but i hve prob with gib
<SillyZ> and whats the error your getting?
<abattoir> SillyZ: do you have data which you need on the Harddisk?
<kalagaraz> Ok my version of KDE is out of date. How do I upgrade?
<SillyZ> nope,  its open free space
<kalagaraz> Download full KDE?
<MilanZR> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<abattoir> SillyZ: do you want only kubuntu on it? or do you plan on adding something else later?
<MilanZR> but i have glib install
<SillyZ> soo  yuou need to install Glib v1.2.2 or greater
<abattoir> kalagaraz: which version do you have?
<MilanZR> when i do check on glib it works
<SillyZ> open   up the synaptic package manager and search for glib
<zorglu_> glib2 would be better :)
<kalagaraz> 3.5.2
<zorglu_> glib is for glib1
<MilanZR> hmmm
<MilanZR> but i have glib on my PC
<SillyZ> abattoir: its going to be a dual boot system, hda1 contains winhosed, hda2 is swap for hda3 which is linux, and hda4 is just plain ol fat32 storage
<abattoir> SillyZ: ok, then choose manual partitioning, and then create those partitions
<abattoir> SillyZ: and if you plan on installing windows, I suggest you do that first before installing Kubuntu
<SillyZ> I had to create the partioins manually with fdisk as it would only allwo me to create 1 partition under the manually edit partition table option
<SillyZ> as long as I can get hda3 set for / and hda2 set for  swap Im good
<abattoir> kalagaraz: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<SillyZ> seems to take an awful long time scanning the drive for different filessytems
<zorglu_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SillyZ> now it says its formatting the swap andd other partitoin on hda3, but that its formatting it to god only knows, was a reiserfs on the prior
<kalagaraz> abattoir I ran those commands and get "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found"
<abattoir> kalagaraz: i guess you can ignore the 'wget....' and the 'sudo apt-key...' commands for now
<SillyZ> hmmm no choice for package selection during installation,  not cool  imho
<abattoir> kalagaraz: you'll get an error saying the packages are not trusted, when you download them, you can ignore that too
<SillyZ> now heres the big question, this drive is a 2.5inch laptop drive which is currently connected to a 3.5inch converter so i can install kubuntu....... prior in gnome-ubuntu, the cpu fan would not turn itself on, does anyone know if kubuntu is acpi or apm bacsed ??
<MilanZR> no
<MilanZR> try to guess :)
<SillyZ> MilanZR: :P
<MilanZR> 50%-50% :D
<SillyZ> Im assuming acpi but thought id ask for sure
<fdoving> SillyZ: generally, installing on another machine, and moving the disk might leave such things unconfigured.
<SillyZ> the older laptop is an apm abased system with no acpi functiion
<fdoving> SillyZ: you can't boot the install image with pxe over the network or something?
<SillyZ> fdoving: if ou have some way of installing it nativly on the laptop without having to pull out the hard drive id love to hear it
<kalagaraz> I'm sorry really new to linux, but I'm getting 'deb command not found'
<SillyZ> i know of the PXE boot method, but that seems to be aton of work for what its going to accomplish 1 time
<SillyZ> heh 100gb drive w/  8mb cache..... can we say sccreamin?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to have a terminal with a root shell in it and the ability to launch X command (aka to display), what can i do ?
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ok... do as i say..
<abattoir> zorglu_: 'sudo -i'
* kalagaraz waits for RTFM comment :)
<abattoir> kalagaraz: heh, no :P
<kalagaraz> yay
<abattoir> kalagaraz: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<abattoir> kalagaraz: that opens your sources.list file in kate, which is a text editor
<zorglu_> $ sudo -i
<zorglu_> root@jmehost1:~# xclock
<zorglu_> Error: Can't open display:
<zorglu_> abattoir: doesnt seems to work :)
<kalagaraz> lots of failed device errors, that normal? still opened
<abattoir> zorglu_: that's because root doesnt have an X session
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ignore that
<zorglu_> abattoir: how can i allow root to display on my desktop ?
<zorglu_> abattoir: like kdesu is doing
<MilanZR> SillyZ,i try do  ./configure glib but there is some error configure: error: *** pkg-config not found
<MilanZR> and the main prob
<MilanZR> is
<abattoir> kalagaraz: add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main' (w/o the quotes) to the end of that file.
<MilanZR> i have png on my pc
<abattoir> zorglu_: why do you want to launch xclock as root?
<kalagaraz> done
<abattoir> zorglu_: and why do you want a 'root shell' instead of using sudo?
<zorglu_> abattoir: xclock was only an example :) after that i will launch other command
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ok, now save that file and close kate
<zorglu_> abattoir: because i need to be root quite a lot and typing all the time is consuming
<abattoir> kalagaraz: now do 'sudo apt-get update'
<kalagaraz> done
<abattoir> zorglu_: you mean typing the password or sudo?
<abattoir> kalagaraz: no errors?
<kalagaraz> nope
<abattoir> kalagaraz: and do you see http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde... ?
<abattoir> in the 'output'
<zorglu_> abattoir: both :)
<kalagaraz> I see a bunch of things like Get:1 http://kubuntu.org dapper Release.gpg [191B] 
<abattoir> zorglu_: for the password, you can edit /etc/sudoers
<MilanZR> is there have anyone who can help me abot png and glib ?
<MilanZR> about*
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ok, fine, now do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<abattoir> zorglu_: if you want to run X as root(which is not recommended at all), close your current session and run startx as root
<abattoir> kalagaraz: do you see new KDE pacakges?
<kalagaraz> its updating or something
<kalagaraz> 30%
<kalagaraz> Get:25 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main imagemagick 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 [1616kB] 
<zorglu_> abattoir: ok i think there is a misunderstanding, what i want is not to run the whole X as root but simply to get a thing like sudo with 'x forwarding'
<zorglu_> what kdesu is doing to get the 'X forwarding' ?
<abattoir> zorglu_: from what i understand, they run these programs under your user, but with root privileges... i'm not sure that's possible from a root prompt
<zorglu_> The program you execute will run under the root user id and will generally have no authority to access your X display. KDE su gets around this by adding an authentication cookie for your display to a temporary .Xauthority file. After the command exits, this file is removed. <- fromhttp://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kdesu/Internals.html
<zorglu_> hmm i think i need to get something like xhosts or something
<kalagaraz> Alright that finished. I assume I should reboot now?
<abattoir> kalagaraz: are you sure? so soon?
<kalagaraz> yeah
<abattoir> kalagaraz: i suspect you missed something somewhere
<zorglu_> ok xhost is not working
<kalagaraz> I did about, and it said 3.5.4
<abattoir> kalagaraz: did you see kde packages being upgraded?
<kalagaraz> yeah
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ok, that's good then :)
<kalagaraz> This isn't a cheap computer :)
<kalagaraz> and a 10mbps internet connection
<abattoir> kalagaraz: well, the servers arent always that fast :P
<kalagaraz> So I don't need to reboot?
<abattoir> kalagaraz: well, if you want only the new KDE to take effect, restarting X is good enough
<kalagaraz> alright.
<abattoir> kalagaraz: unless you installed a new kernel or something... then you might want to restart
<kalagaraz> brb
<kalagaraz> wait
<kalagaraz> how do I restart just KDE :)
<kalagaraz> startx nevermind :)
<abattoir> kalagaraz: close all open apps, unsaved stuff, and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<abattoir> heh
<flaccid> k menu | log out?
<abattoir> flaccid: yes, but the former is faster :P
<flaccid> its not clean
<kalagaraz> Alright. Now to try to figure out how to install superkaramba
<flaccid> what signal does it send to open apps?
<abattoir> kalagaraz: do you have universe enabled?
<kalagaraz> universe?
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ^^^
<flaccid> !hacking
<abattoir> kalagaraz: once you enable it, you can find superkaramba there in adept, or do 'sudo apt-get install superkaramba'
<kalagaraz> I see a blank page
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ah ubotu isn't a hacker
<abattoir> kalagaraz: the wiki is a bit slow, might take time to load
<kalagaraz> there it goes :) thanks
<SillyZ> well heres a kick in the shorts for ya..... this 'fan' problem with the CPU not wanting to turn on, well it appears it only wants to turn on about 10 percent of the time otherwise the fan is physically 'stuck' ...
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<kalagaraz> woot superkaramba installed :)
<kalagaraz> Glad that worked, the configure file when I downloaded it failed :(
<kalagaraz> missing c compiler
<siim> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> kalagaraz: if you plan on compiling software manually, you'd need some tools,
<abattoir> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zorglu_> abattoir: in case another asks the same question, the trick was to (i) put "xhost +local:" as plain user who loged in X, and (ii) do 'sudo -i' (iii) isinde the sudo 'export DISPLAY :0.0' and then xclock works ok :)
<abattoir> kalagaraz: ^^^
<zorglu_> an obvious one :)
<abattoir> zorglu_: thanks, i'll remember
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know if there is a hardware limit on the amount of keyboard keys that can be pressed as the same time?
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<Electrolyte> Bloody spammers :/
<Chousuke> Electrolyte: depends on the keyboard.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<siim> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Electrolyte> Ah, right - some people keep telling me they can press up to about 6 keys when I can only press up to 3.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*lyucnxt*@*]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*lyucnxt*@*]  by imbrandon
<siim> i can press 8 at the same time :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!lyucnxt@*]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Electrolyte> Up to 3 on my USB keyboard before no other key works in a game.
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: what do you test it with?
<Electrolyte> A game.
<Chousuke> you have a crappy keyboard then
<Electrolyte> If I press more than 3 keys the motherboard usually beeps at me, or the 4th keyboard doesn't do anything.
<Electrolyte> 4th key*
<Electrolyte> But I've not tried that in Linux yet.
<Electrolyte> So far it hasn't done anything like that in UT2004.
<kalagaraz> I'm obsessed with widgets
<Chousuke> As far as I know it depends entirely on the hardware of the keyboard
<llxcamxll> widget the world watcher
<Chousuke> there was a web page that explained this.
<Chousuke> but I can't remember the URL
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: I do not have any keycombos that use altctrlaltgr + something on the top
<Electrolyte> The ones I use at times are ctrl + a and w.
<Electrolyte> Which would be crouch then move forward & left - which works.
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: I was wondering whether there is software that shows what all is pressed down
<Electrolyte> I haven't an idea.
<imbrandon> xev maybe ?
<Chousuke> it depends on the keys you press too
<zorglu_> any way to remove those "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" each time i open kate ?
<Chousuke> if I press q and a, w no longer works
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: some cheap keyboards also cannot handle multiple presses without hw-related weirdness I have been told
<Electrolyte> I've got a Logitech Media Elite.
<Ayabara> I run rsync to backup my photos, but I get the message "rsync: chgrp failed: Operation not permitted (1)". can anyone give me a quick tip? I run "rsync -avz"
<USlvlC> F~MilanZR: cannot pm
<USlvlC> wsup man
<kalagaraz> How do you install a theme?
<arcasa> How do you run a .tgz?
<kalagaraz> that's like a zip isn't it? don't you extract it? :)
<arcasa> Yeah... I started Kubuntu 3 days ago... I don't know how to do that either :P
<kalagaraz> right click it
<siim> !libxine-extracodecs
<SillyZ> greets from the laptop
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<kalagaraz> and extract
<SillyZ> woohoo!
<siim> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<arcasa> Cool. I extracted it. Now I have an executable that I don't know how to use.
<arcasa> (I'm trying to run the old Linux version of Tibia :P)
<llxcamxll> ./filename
<arcasa> I tried to get Tibia running in WINE
<arcasa> But.... Well you know. Being on Linux is like being black in 1940's America.
<zorglu_> wow lilo died yesterday...
<zorglu_> glups
<MilanZR> good job SillyZ :)
<abattoir> kalagaraz: a .skz theme?
<siim> knetworkmanager can't connect to my wpa-tkip secured wireless networks it just "freezes" on 28% i'm using linksys WUSB54G 802,11g 2,4ghz intel chipset
<kalagaraz> .kth
<Ayabara> no rsync wizards here?
<Lynoure> Ayabara: what's your magical need? Many levels of mages...
<SillyZ> MilanZR: wasnt too tough just had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org when i moved it ove to the   lapptop, other than that it seems fine
<SillyZ> the issue with the fan wasnt a software failure  was a physical failure of the cpu fan
<SillyZ> as long as its moving air over the cpu heatsink , thats all i care atm :D
<Ayabara> Lynoure,  I run rsync to backup my photos, but I get the message "rsync: chgrp failed: Operation not permitted (1)". I run "rsync -avz" from ext3 to a fat32
<SillyZ> wrong permissons mounted on the drive for fat32 ?
<kalagaraz> I figured out how to install theme
<kalagaraz> :)
<Lynoure> Ayabara: iirc, fat32 does not do groups...
<Ayabara> Lynoure, ok. do I just need another argument to make it work?
<zorglu_> q. where can i change the desktop shortcut
<Lynoure> Ayabara: what do you have the fat32 mounted as? (that in, check the permissions first like SillyZ said)
<zorglu_> like if i press alt-f4 i go to the forth desktop
<fdoving> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Ayabara> Lynoure, SillyZ : owner - view, modify. group and others  can view only
<SillyZ> abattoir: sometimes the wrong user permsiison can be set when mounting a faat32 drive only allowinng root to create  / exxecute files on the at32 drive
<Ayabara> came up like that default :-)
<abattoir> SillyZ: that message was for Ayabara ?
<SillyZ> ctrl+alt+1 will get you a proompr, ctrl+alt+7 will get ya back onto your desktop
<SillyZ> abattoir: yes it was
<SillyZ> sorry tired as hell been out storm spotting all night , and jus winding down here
<hastesaver> Ayabara, remove the -a, I think
<Ayabara> hastesaver, I'll try it out. I have an external hd formatted as ext3 too, so I did the backup there instead for now
<hastesaver> Ayabara, you only need -r, I think (-a stands for -rlptgoD)
<Ayabara> just wanted to get to the bottom of it :-)
<hastesaver> Ayabara, read `man rsync` :-) I think the "-g" in -a is causing problems, as FAT doesn't have groups
<Kalagaraz> How do I change my resolution?
<Ayabara> hastesaver, SillyZ, Lynoure: thanks for helping me out. because of this channel I haven't visited my xp install in weeks :-)
<SillyZ> Ayabara: np, gladi could be of help
<Raul12> what extra software is with dvd .iso file in kubuntu
<Raul12> any list of those software
<Raul12> any1
<Raul12> help ?
<zorglu_> i think the dvd contain a package list :)
<zorglu_> i dunno it offhand
<abattoir> Raul12: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.list might help
<zorglu_> you may try to google for "kubuntu dvd package list"
<zorglu_> or this url :)
<abattoir> it might not be in the best format for viewing the packages...
<abattoir> but basically all the stuff under /pool/main and /pool/restricted
<freewill> can some one help me to install eclipse?
<Raul12> ok
<freewill> i told adept to install the pkgs and it downloaded through last night
<Raul12> u have to name the package
<freewill> eclipse is installed now but in adept it tells me 'eclipse----BORKEN(intalled)-----BREAK(no change)'
<Raul12> freee
<Raul12> check the dependiencies for eclipse
<Raul12> then reinstall it
<freewill> if i tipe eclipse in the console it tells me cat: /etc/eclipse/java_home: No such file or directory and some others stufff
* MilanZR is away: Away at the moment
<freewill> i'd guess eclipse and my jre are clashing
<freewill> (i have tried reinstalling)
<Raul12> did u check the dependiencies ?
<freewill> no, but doesn't adept do that for you (it downloaded allot of stuff with eclipse)
<SAngeli> Hi guys. I am considering kubuntu as an alternative to gentoo. What are the most common issues with this distro I should learn?
<freewill> this is what i got when i re-installed eclipse just now "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Raul12> if thier any internal mismatch then apt cant get it right
<Raul12> better check dependiencies n manual then install and if u can do it manually
<Raul12> than apt - install process
<freewill> thx
<Raul12> np
<Raul12> can any 1 give the link of software archive ? pls
<abattoir> Raul12: what software archive?
<freewill> is there a java jdk (not some thing like gcj) in the archives? if so whats its name?
<abattoir> Raul12: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<psb154> freewill, sun-java5*
<freewill> i have got gij-4.1 and i think it might be a reson for eclipse not working..
<abattoir> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<psb154> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freewill> lol
<psb154> :-)
<Raul12>  i want the link where i can down software from ubuntu archive
<freewill> sun-java5-jdk is not in my list
<abattoir> Raul12: try packages.ubuntu.com
<Raul12> k
<abattoir> freewill: do you have multiverse enabled?
<freewill> yes every thing that can be enable is
<abattoir> its in multiverse, so if you have it enabled, it should be there
<freewill> except the comments ofcourse
<Raul12> is all the packages listed in packages.ubuntu.com are in dvd version ??
<psb154> freewill you may have to add 'multiverse' to one of these sources...
<abattoir> freewill: make sure its enabled against 'dapper' rather than 'dapper-backports'
<abattoir> Raul12: no
<octan> read this.. it so funny  --->> http://www.crisscross.com/jp/forum/Worlds_worst_hacker%_IRC_t ranscript/m_422436/tm.htm
<freewill> abattoir: should i rename it because dapper-backports is how mine looks
<abattoir> Raul12: only packages under main and restricted make it into the DVD
<Raul12> hmm
<abattoir> freewill: add universe multiverse to 'dapper' then, dont rename it
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<freewill> thx
<abattoir> freewill: ^^^ just in case you need some reference
<Hobbsee> octan: please dont spam
<octan> Hobbsee shutup and read it :P
* abattoir has a feeling octan is going to be kicked :P
<Hobbsee> the link is dead anyway
<Raul12> i think the server is down i cant enter
<abattoir> indeed
<Hobbsee> take out the %
<octan> dead.. i can go to it
<freewill> abattoir: under what does eclipse go? like multivese and stuff
<abattoir> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<abattoir> freewill: ^^^ universe
<Raul12> i am asking a silly ques. universe = free ???
<Hobbsee> Raul12: yep
<Raul12> multiverse = shareware ?
<abattoir> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Hobbsee> octan: heh.  i love the fact that he doesn tknow what 127.0.0.1 is
<abattoir> Raul12: ^^^^
<octan> Hobbsee lol yea..
<Raul12> lo thxs
<Raul12> ^_^!
<freewill> did you read the article on digg about that guy that 'hacked him self'
<Raul12> nope O_O?
<Raul12> hacked himself ? how
<octan> read the like i posted :)
<octan> just take out the % and you its a valid url
<freewill> lol this guy thinks he got kick form chat but it was just a normal time-out
<freewill> so his like i'll hack the guy that kicked me
<freewill> and some one told him that the hackers ip was 127.0.0.1
<Raul12> invalied request url O_O?
<Raul12> octan
<octan> _hacker% become _hacker
<octan> take out the % i said :)
<Raul12> k
<octan> anyway i need to make a initscript for my mythbackend
<octan> can i use start-stop-daemon for it?
<freewill> and he deleted his own hdds rofl
<freewill> abattoir: is this how it should look? 'deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse'
<D4m4ge> hello all
* abattoir wonders if freewill deleted some of his HDD :P
<freewill> dam 56/ks
<abattoir> freewill: yes, that's right
<abattoir> freewill: add restricted too though
<abattoir> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<freewill> cool so you got the last message
<abattoir> yes, you didnt get mine :P
* abattoir wonders if freewill deleted some of his HDD :P
<abattoir> </quote>
<freewill> i'm to poor for some :O
<abattoir> huh?
<Kalagaraz> Do I need to get special drivers for my nvidia card?
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Raul12> yea
<freewill> lol no i just spent too much on gfx and not on hdd
<octan> Kalagaraz,  yes and no is you want gxl you need the nvidia driver else you can use the nv driver
<octan> *glx
<freewill> should i add deb-src one too?
<octan> no,,
<Kalagaraz> what's glx?
<abattoir> freewill: not unless you'd want to download the sources for the packages
<freewill> ok thx for the help cya
<abattoir> freewill: which most users dont need
<octan> Kalagaraz something you need to get full performance of you nvidia card :)
<pielgrzym> is there a program for data recovery fron ntfs partitions for linux? :)
<octan> no
<SAngeli> Hi guys. I am considering kubuntu as an alternative to gentoo. What are the most common issues with this distro I should learn?
<pielgrzym> any chance I will sucessfully run a data recovery program on vmware?
<octan> SAngeli issues?  ther is no issues :P
<SAngeli> really?
<octan> ya.
<ge2x> hey i tried to extract an archive with ark to /usr/local/games and it said that i dont have write permission
<ge2x> but im the administrator
<octan> ge2x sudo
<SAngeli> octan: is it a preferable choice among fedora, suse and kubuntu?
<ge2x> and is there any way to do root stuff not from the command line?
<octan> SAngeli, its a good choice
<edvmech> hello
<SAngeli> octan: thanks
<edvmech> new here , whats up ?
<octan> ge2x root? ther is no root unless you make one..
<octan> sudo passwd root to make one :p
<octan> but then you need to setup sudousers
<abattoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ge2x> hmm for example i need to change a folder permissions from konqueror and i cannot cause the owner is root and my user is ge2x
<freewill> what is sun-java5-bin and why would i need it for sun-java5-jre?
<eihnat> use sudo command then
<octan> ge2x then you need to startup konqueror like this..
<octan> kdesu konqueror
<ge2x> but changing permissions from the command line sui have to type sudo chmod...
<eihnat> dj
<Kalagaraz> Now to try and install xgl/compiz
<eihnat> ops, wrong window
<octan> ge2x, yea. sudo chmod 755 blah blah
<octan> etc
<octan> ge2x, sudo chown ge2x:ghe2 755 blah blah
<octan> erm
<ge2x> i know that command its just i want to do stuff like that from the gui and not the command line
<octan> ge2x, i toild you how to
<octan> kdesu konqueror
<ge2x> but is there a way that i could have root privileges when i login to kubuntu?
<octan> dude.
<octan> why you want that
<octan> make a icon on your desktop.. make the command of the icon kdesu konqueror
<ge2x> cause then i wouldnt have to type my password everytime when i launch synaptic or ather app that could alter the system
<octan> ge2x, go install windows
<ge2x> and i could write all the folders without the command line
<octan> you dont login as root
<ge2x> hmmm i wonder why isnt there a posiibility to do that?
<octan> it is posseble
<ge2x> how?
<octan> but i ain telling you it,, cos your stupid if you wanna be root all the time
<ge2x> plz tell me
<ge2x> why plz explain it to me
<octan> no,, i dont wanna be the one that tould you how to screw up your install :P
<ge2x> if i wanted i could srew up my install with sudo :P
<octan> ge2x, dont play with root.. make the changes you need .. do it once and thats it
<octan> ge2x its not like that,, lets say your in konqeror and in the /boot dir,. and you by accsident hit delete on the files,, then what do you do..
<ge2x> oh so the only reason why the user created by me cant have root rights is because i'd srew up my system?:/
<ge2x> ahhh...
<ge2x> wouldnt it ask do i REALLY want to delete that file?
<octan> and you said yes..
<ge2x> but why i'd wanna say yes?
<octan> you dont understand the power of root do you?
<ge2x> root is a precaution from noob that go and screw up anything they lay their hands on
<ge2x> but not everyone is taht kind of noob
<llxcamxll> how can i make my pc connect to the router through usb?
<octan> ge2x, only a noob want to log in as root
<octan> llxcamxll, yes if you got the proper driver.
<llxcamxll> like which one?
<octan> i dont know.. google
<Raul12> where can i find libraries with their descriptions ???
<llxcamxll> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> oh
<octan> llxcamxll use google.. network usb connection
<ge2x> i'm just fed with all those "enter ur password" dialogs and "u dont have permission to do that"
<llxcamxll> ok
<Raul12> where can i find libraries with their descriptions ???
<octan> what libs?
<Raul12> all liabries listed
<Raul12> 4 ubuntu n their destripions
<Hobbsee> Raul12: either apt-cache show packagename, or packages.ubuntu.com
<octan> apt-cache show kde
<octan> lol
<octan> dam you,, you beat me
<octan> :P
<octan> ge2x, do you use xchat?
<Kalagaraz> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077  but I'm getting missing compiz package error
<Kalagaraz> on the sudo apt-get part
<octan> ge2x, letrs say you use xchat.. and you login to X as root.. and someone tould you to do /exec -o rm -rf / and acualty did it,, what do think what would happen :P
<zorglu_> q. i would like user to be able to dump core file. but ulimit -c report 0. how can i change this ?
<||arifaX> how can I disable the single click feature in kubuntu, I want to doubleclick on files and folders for opening not single.
<zorglu_> there is an option for that in window behaviour i think
<octan> yes
<octan> ther is
<zorglu_> in short, this is possible but i dont remember where exactly :)
<||arifaX> let me see, I am sorry to ask that but I could find, let me see
<zorglu_> i would like to do echo 0 >/proc/sys/kernel/core_uses_pid at every boot, where is the proper place to put this ?
<pavi> how to play mp3 in kubuntu
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> pavi: follow the instructions there^^^
<pavi> ya
<||arifaX> zorglu_ I can not find it
<zorglu_> look more :) and find somebody to find it for you :)
<||arifaX> :)
<zorglu_> i saw it this morning, so it is there :)
<octan> zorglu_ make a init sctipt that does that
<zorglu_> i put it in /etc/rc.local
<zorglu_> now i have to reboot to see if everything is ok :)
<Raul12> i have all liabries stored in 'lib' folder how do i install all libraries in it all at once ??????
<Raul12> help ? ... ^_^
<Raul12> ....
<kalagaraz> Anyone know how to install xgl/compiz
<Raul12> help ?
<Raul12> i have all liabries stored in 'lib' folder how do i install all libraries in it all at once
<exobuzz> Raul12: i don't under stand your question ?
<octan> Raul12 explain more
<octan> kalagaraz yes i know how to
<exobuzz> kalagaraz: there are many tutorials/howtos on the forums www.ubuntuforums.org
<octan> http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/howto/xgl&compiz/compiz&xgl.txt
<Raul12> i have software packages stored in "lib" folder in home dir. How can i install these all software at once ?
<Raul12> without typing name of each
<exobuzz> you have .deb packages in a diretory call /lib in your home directory and you want to install them ?
<Raul12> yea
<exobuzz> cd; cd lib; dpkg -i *.deb
<octan> dpkg -i
<octan> :)
<Raul12> thxs u 2 ^_^
<kalagaraz> Is kubuntu dappar installed automatically
<kalagaraz> that guide you posted said to install it?
<octan> just follow it line by line :)
<octan> it aint that hard
<kalagaraz> will that work for amd65?
<kalagaraz> 64*
<octan> i dont know.
<octan> it should
<kalagaraz> I was following some other guide and I got to a part and missing gset-compiz
<octan> as long as the files in the repo is 64 arch it will work
<Raul12> i cant enter help.ubuntu.com.  r they servicing server
<Raul12> O_O?
<kalagaraz> 64 arch? How do I check?
<octan> synaptic or adept does that for you
<octan> apt
<kalagaraz> eh missing package errors even with yours
<kalagaraz> this time says can't find compiz-kde
<mendred> hi any one using kooldock here?
<mendred> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey mendred
<Hobbsee> i'm not, sorry
<mendred> Hobbsee: oh its ok :)
<mendred> it was a question to everyone in general
<mendred> basically when i do a fullscreen movie
<mendred> it still comes up
<mendred> at bottom
<mendred> unless i set the auto hide to on
<abattoir> mendred: you can add a 'Special Window/Application setting' to overcome that problem
<mendred> abattoir: ummm the trouble is i am not using kwin
<mendred> abattoir: do u know how can i do it in cgwd
<abattoir> mendred: nope
<mendred> abattoir: *sigh* will keep it on autohide then
<mendred> btw aiglx-compiz on this laptop runs like a charm
<mendred> amazed that it runs so well on lousy hardware
<timpino> Hi!
<timpino> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<timpino> I have kind of a problem with adept, I though it was taking to long, and I had to go to bed, so I quit it during installing of something, now I can't start it because it says it's already running, so I killed an adept process and tried again and now I can see all the lists but I can't apply my changes
<seb__> Hello all.
<seb__> Does somebody already tryed to create a Debian package for a KDE applicaiton?
<seb__> I'm at the "fakeroot debian/rules binary" stage of the .deb package creation. But in a Makefile.am, there is a $(kde_datadir), so it try to install some files in / instead of the debian/myapp folder.
<seb__> Somebody here?
<timpino> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<slow-motion> hallo
<der0b> hi folks, is there any way to prevent kde from messing with my gtk themes?  this was a kubuntu machine, I installed the ubuntu-desktop and the kde gtk settings are preventing me from changing menu fonts without making the change in kcontrol
<slow-motion> re
<kbrooks> ping :P
<fildo> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<nimrod> hello
<szkuciak> hello
<nimrod> i want to install MySQL runing apache
<LeeJunFan> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<CVirus> LAMP > GoD
<nimrod> thanks
<sc0tch> Q: I'm trying to remoe/uninstall OpenOffice, if I select the package for removal it reports that kubuntu-desktop will be removed also, that doesn't sound good. Is that the proper way to remove OO?
<CVirus> sc0tch: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package .. you can easily remove it while removing OO then install it again
<CVirus> sc0tch: not very sure about that though
<Kr4t05> sc0tch: kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package, so, it's safe to remove OO.
<zorglu_> it is written in the kubuntu-desktop description which is safe to remove it
<zorglu_> got the case yesterday :)
<Kr4t05> Man, I want to compile something
<sc0tch> thanks, I'll give the removal a try.
<zorglu_> be a man and do compile then :)
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<marten> hi
<marten> i upgraded my dapper to edgy
<octan> does this look like a ok init script for my mythbackend ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23756
<marten> and now there aren''t any fonts shown
<marten> neither in a real console nor in kde
<marten> can anyone help me please?
<octan> hah. and you didnt expext to get buggy apps when you upgraded
<octan> why in gods name did you upgrade to edgy =
<octan> ?
<marten> octan: of course i did. i only upgraded because i have still a working gentoo.... :D
<marten> octan: but for every bug there is a fix ^^
<octan> its still stupid if your not a dev or pkg maintainer
<marten> octan: ok yeah i know
<marten> but any idea how to fix?
<octan> ask in #ubuntu+1
<marten> ok thx
<octan> np
<MetaMorfoziS> have the kubuntu livecd the k3b?
<octan> no clue., just apt it :P
<MetaMorfoziS> where the livecd saves?
<MetaMorfoziS> how many freespace it have?
<octan> ehh
<octan> think :P
<loehn> hallo, sind deutsche da?
<shegman> #kubuntu-de
<CVirus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CVirus> loehn: ^
<loehn> danke
<shegman> bitte
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ge2x> could anyone plz tell me how to install quake 3 on linux?
<shegman> with wine. i had no problems
<shegman> even with the default wine installation
<zorglu_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 <- i got those very frequently, how can i get rid of them ?
<sorush20> hi .. could someone tell me if this feed here give you very odd dates .. like 27/02/2935093
<sorush20> http://www.newscientist.com/feed.ns?index=stem-cells
<SonicChao> I'm trying to compile a package....and it says:
<SonicChao> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<SonicChao> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<zorglu_> !info qt-dev
<ubotu> Package qt-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<sorush20> well SonicChao have you looked at the file , if not then you don't really have to just install qt-development files
<zorglu_> you need to install qt lib, but i dunno the ubuntu name for it
<sorush20> !info libqt-dev
<ubotu> Package libqt-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<SonicChao> sorush20: I don't kow what to look for.
<SonicChao> sorush20: Want me to pastebin?
<sorush20> SonicChao: no wait.
<SonicChao> k
<sorush20> 1
<sorush20> !info libqt4-dev
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3478 kB, installed size 17228 kB
<sorush20> that is the package I think
<SonicChao> Ok.
<sorush20> use adept or apt-get get install..
<SonicChao> libqt4-dev is already the newest version.
<SonicChao> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<sorush20> did you do sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<SonicChao> Yeah
<SonicChao> That's what it says.
<zorglu_> qt4 is NOT compatible with qt3
<SonicChao> o.o; Then I need Qt3 libraries?
<XVampireX> ya
<zorglu_> yep, play with 'qt3' in adept
<SonicChao> ok.
<SonicChao> Can I have Qt4 and Qt3 libs?
<XVampireX> Qt widgets are not as cute as GTK widgets
<sorush20> is anyone else getting the same error in akregator using using this feed http://www.newscientist.com/feed.ns?index=stem-cells
<zorglu_> it is unlikly you need qt4, as it is not really used now
<zorglu_> and i know kde developper got a lot of issues about having both at the same time
<zorglu_> i dunno if those issues applie to you tho
<zorglu_> but i would advise against having both
<SonicChao> There are so many qt3 packages though...
<SonicChao> I don't know what to install. T_T
<zorglu_> !info libqt3-dev
<ubotu> Package libqt3-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !info libqt-dev
<zorglu_> !info libqt-devel
<ubotu> Package libqt-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !info libqt3-devel
<ubotu> Package libqt-devel does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> massive spam :)
<ubotu> Package libqt3-devel does not exist in any distro I know
<sorush20> stop it you guys..
<zorglu_> well i dunno :)
<sorush20> just use adept and search for the packages. install anything that says headers and qt3 and 4
<sorush20> that is it ..
<SonicChao> Headers?
<sorush20> SonicChao: wait
<SonicChao> sorush20: k
<sorush20> sudo apt-get install libqt3-compat-headers libqt3-headers libqt3-mt-dev libqt4-dev
<sorush20> just do that..
<SonicChao> Ok.
<sorush20> is you get errors just do sudo apt-get -f install, or sudo apt-get -f remove
<sorush20> if you still get errors just do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sorush20> and if you still get error pastebin the errors..
<SonicChao> It's not a deb package.
<SonicChao> It's a targz.
<SonicChao> Ok. I've installed them. Do I run ./configure again?
<sorush20> SonicChao: what are you compliling?
<sorush20> SonicChao: this is what I should have asked in the beginning
<SonicChao> sorush20: ScreenKast
<zorglu_> there is a pacakge for it no ?
<SonicChao> No.
<SonicChao> I checked the repos before trying to install this way.
<zorglu_> hmm the author itself came here to get its new version pacakge
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind:
<Kr4t05> ping
<zorglu_> so i get ther is a old version
<SonicChao> Could be. I'd install it.
<SonicChao> I just don't know the name for it.
<sc0tch> in a 'dpkg -l' list what does the prefix 'rc' mean in front of the package name?
<zorglu_> SonicChao: http://instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages/Ubuntu/dapper/ look here:)
<SonicChao> Cool. =3
<SonicChao> Do I install all of them?
<zorglu_> http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/110-Easy-screencasting-with-Screenkast.html and here :)
<sorush20> SonicChao: see there was a package..
<gnomefreak> sc0tch: it should tell you on the top of the output of dpkg -l
<SonicChao> sorush20: Not in the repos. Or was I aware of it.
<sorush20> usually I just do a .deb programname search in google..
<gnomefreak> well i thought it did :(
<sorush20> someone will have enventually done a package on it..
<SonicChao> Ok. =)
<SonicChao> "vncserver with a set password*  *Those are not direct dependencies, but will be required to actually record the videos. "
<SonicChao> That's confusing me.
<SonicChao> Do I already have that?
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<SonicChao> Oh. I have Java. XD
<CaBlGuY> !icq
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<SonicChao> Is that server down or something? It's not even downloading.
<psb154> !jaba
<SonicChao> The deb package.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david_> psb154: do you mean jabber?
<psb154> yes
<psb154> :-/
<psb154> that'll be why I cant find the home page :-/
<SonicChao> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, like MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<psb154> ta
<david_> tehee. clearly you need to be a star wars geek to use linux :-D
<psb154> lol
<david_> !skywalker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skywalker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> david_: no star wars.. star trek..
<Russel> hiho
<david_> jabber the hutt was in star wars dude.
<david_> jabber the communication protocol was his brother.
<SonicChao> =(
<SonicChao> sorush20: Can you download the debs? I can't.
<Russel> how much swap need i to using suspend to disk with 512 mb ram?
<david_> your swap is the equivalent to "virtual memory" in windows.
<david_> generally the rule of thumb is twice the size of your physical memory.
<ge2x> how can i bypass the md5 sum verification used by sh?
<david_> ^^note how russel uses Yoda speak, thus tying in another Star Wars reference.
<abattoir> heh :P
<david_> when does sh use md5?
<SonicChao> T_T What debian pkgs? There are none.
<ge2x> i type sh script.run
<SonicChao> That are on a server that goes faster then 2.5kb/s at least.
* SonicChao dies
<sorush20> SonicChao: I was able to ..
<ge2x> and then it says error in md5 checksums
<zorglu_> ge2x: this mean your download is corrupted
<sorush20> send me your email and I will send to you..
<SonicChao> sorush20: Then can you send them to me with DCC?
<zorglu_> not a good idea to bypass it :)
<SonicChao> sorush20: Ok, that works too
<ge2x> tell me plz if u know
<ge2x> :)
<SonicChao> sorush20: sonicchao05 AT gmail DOT com
<Russel> mhhh at the moment i have 509 swap and 503 ram (told by free)
<Russel> is it sufficent for suspend to swap?
<david_> quite probably, suspend does a RAM cleanout before it suspends.
<david_> and some crazy compression shizzle.
<Russel> ok
<sorush20> SonicChao: Its coming though
<david_> best way to find out...test it
<SonicChao> sorush20: your sending? ok.
<david_> if it goes horribly wrong with the message "not enough swap" then you need some more.
<sorush20> SonicChao: did you look for other programs like this/
<SonicChao> sorush20: Not really. =(
<sorush20> SonicChao: you really should do..
<SonicChao> D= That isn't exactly helpful...
<SonicChao> But I'll try
<SonicChao> And thanks for sending debs. =3
<sorush20> check your mail now.. its about 3mb
<SonicChao> Yeah. I have them.
<sorush20> np..
<SonicChao> I wish there was some sort of KDE version of GDebi Pkg installer. Oh well.
<david_> SonicChao:   have a look on kde-apps.org,
<SonicChao> now it's saying I have no VNCServer.......
<SonicChao> *runs into wall*
<JohnFlux> Hey all!
<JohnFlux> I have a sony video camera
<JohnFlux> i've plugged it in...
<JohnFlux> lsusb sees it
<JohnFlux> but it's not registering as a storage medium
<JohnFlux> so I'm not sure what to do next
<SonicChao> I
<SonicChao> 'll sudo apt-get it.
<zorglu_> JohnFlux: try with vlc to see the pitcure :)
<JohnFlux> apt-get what?
<zorglu_> picture
<JohnFlux> zorglu_: hmm?
<sorush20> JohnFlux: what is the meda flash or tape?
<JohnFlux> dvd-rw
<JohnFlux> although when I just put the dvd-rw in my machine it thinks it's blank
<JohnFlux> same in windows and linux
<sorush20> JohnFlux: must be patented format sony is using.
<SonicChao> AAAAAAAAAAA.......
<sorush20> just type the model number of you camera in google like mycamera ubuntu dapper
<SonicChao> sorush20: This isn't working right. I installed VNC Server, etc. etc.
<sorush20> see what you get
<SonicChao> It's recording a blank screen with an X for a cursor. Not what Im looking at =(
<SonicChao> And then it says "error while importing the recorded session"
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Pong
<SonicChao> *jumps out window*
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Hey...
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Now I forgot what I was going to say...
<sorush20> SonicChao: did you manage to install everything .. ?
<SonicChao> sorush20: Even that development package?
<SonicChao> I was...supposed to do that...?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Hah.  Happens to me all the time
<zorglu_> hmm i like ubuntu :) our pompom girl is nelson mandela while window pompom girl is a guy which have been repeatedly convincted for unrully behaviour
<zorglu_> 2 worlds :)
<sorush20> SonicChao: yes do all of that
<jason> hi everyone
<SonicChao> Ok.
<sorush20> jason: hi
<jason> i have problems with using a video capture card... hp media center m1080... Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert... any pointers??
<sorush20> SonicChao: did you install vnc4server?
<SonicChao> sorush20: No.
<sorush20> try that one..
<sorush20> and uninstall the older one..
<nimrod> i installed apache with php module and everything. When i go to http://localhost/apache2-default/ says everything its ok and apache is running But when i try to see a .php file return "Forbidden: You don't have permission to access /login/index.php on this server."
<nimrod> i dont understand
<josh_> hey
<SonicChao> sorush20: This time it's weirder.
<sorush20> SonicChao: I don't think I can help you any more
<josh_> what's the command to make shift + backspace not restart X
<sorush20> SonicChao: your best bet it to look for a howto on the whole thing..
<josh_> it keeps happening to me
<sorush20> I never used it before..
<sorush20> goot luck
<SonicChao> Hmm...
<SonicChao> =(
<josh_> does anybody know that command?
<SonicChao> sorush20: Can you recommend anything like it?
<sorush20> SonicChao: you should really read the faq on the http://www.captorials.com/index.php?cmd=faq
<DjDarkman`> hy ,is amarok and mp3 support available on the dapper dvd?
<abattoir> DjDarkman`: no, its not
<david_> dapper DVD?
<david_> is that a live disc?
<DjDarkman`> abattoir and how can I get it if I don`t have  internet connection?
<david_> that would be just genius.
<david_> DjDarkman`: stick it on a USB pen.
<abattoir> DjDarkman`: you'd have to downl libxine-extracodecs(in universe) and libmad0
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<abattoir> DjDarkman`: ^^^^
<abattoir> *(in multiverse)
<DjDarkman`> do they have dependencies?
<SonicChao> =(
<SonicChao> I need a KDE program to record what I'm doing on the screen
<DjDarkman`> SonicChao you want to make a movie?
<SonicChao> DjDarkman`: YEs
<nethad> SonicChao: there exists skreenkast
<david_> !istanbul
<abattoir> DjDarkman`: you should have those installed already
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<nethad> or screenkast, i'm not sure
<SonicChao> Oh no. Not screenkast.
<abattoir> DjDarkman`: libxine-extracodecs depends on libmad0(among other things), that's why i mentioned it specifically
<SonicChao> That has screwed me so bad in the last hour or so.
<abattoir> DjDarkman`: the others are libc6(which should be installed) and zlib1g(which i think is also installed)
<SonicChao> david_: I'll try that.
<renan> tem algum brasileiro aki
<SonicChao> Whatin the world?
<SonicChao> What is that red thing down there? o.o
<SonicChao> And how od I get it to start capturing?
<abattoir> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<abattoir> renan: ^^^
<renan> oi
<renan> qual que  desse programa ?
<david_> arg, I've forgotten how to read english.
<zorglu_> lets guess the language ... :)
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<david_> espanol I'd guess
<david_> (that's spannish to any language n00bs)
<zorglu_> spannish is not the proper term ?
<david_> zorglu_: what is then?
<zorglu_> ok i missed something :)
<Luke> can anyone help me install ndiswrapper please?
<david_> I'm off to tackle a huge pile of washing up
<Luke> can anyone help me install ndiswrapper please?
<zorglu_> oinnn eclipse crashed and dont want to come back now
* zorglu_ is very sad
<abattoir> Luke: sure...
<jita> How do i search for the installed packages?
<Luke> abbattoir: ive tried installing it using the make install command which doesnt work
<abattoir> Luke: do you have ndiswrapper-utils installed?
<abattoir> jita: in adept? or in the command line?
<jita> abattoir: command line
<abattoir> jita: dpkg --get-selections
<Luke> abattoir: i have ndiswrapper-1.23 which i unpacked and then tried to install
<jita> abattoir: it does'nt show the version number?
<abattoir> jita: 'dpkg -l |grep ^ii'
<abattoir> Luke: ok, is there a reason why you aren't using ndiswrapper from the repos?
<Luke> abattoir: because i have to do it offline
<abattoir> Luke: ok, then you'd need the kernel headers
<abattoir> Luke: do you have them installed?
<Luke> abattoir:i dont think so, it asks for kernal build files
<jita> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> Luke: exactly, you need the kernel header files
<abattoir> jita: you're welcome :)
<jita> abattoir: and how do i know which version apt-get is going to install?
<Luke> abattoir: is there a debian with them in?
<lontra> i'm running edgy and my window borders don't look like those on the knot3 wiki
<lontra> what's the default window for edgy?
<Luke> abattoir: how do i get the kernal header files?
<abattoir> Luke: you'd need to install the respective linux-headers-{uname -r} package
<abattoir> where {uname -r} would be your kernel version
<abattoir> (got by typing uname -r in the cli)
<jatos> anyone know what 'more' does?
<abattoir> lontra: crystal
<jatos> its part of util-linux
<abattoir> jatos: try 'man more' ;)
<abattoir> lontra: did you upgrade *after* knot3 was released?
<lontra> actually...i installed a build a week ago and today installed kubuntu-desktop
<abattoir> jita: i think it mentions it when upgrading...
<jatos> thanks abattoir
<abattoir> jatos: :)
<jita> abattoir: nope only the names of the packages to be upgraded
<jatos> I am doing an LFS build via my kubuntu system and was wondering what it did...
<jatos> handy tool now I know...
<abattoir> lontra: well, then there have been updates after knot3(as they are constantly being revised) so you have the latest revision, which was modified after knot3
<abattoir> jita: one sec...
<jita> anyone point me to the screenshots of knot3?
<lontra> abattoir: well i had to 'polished' it up cause i run the kde wizard and i think screwed stuff up :)
<jita> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> jita: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<abattoir> lontra: aah, yes, kpersonalizer...
<jayuel> hello
<abattoir> lontra: remove ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizer if it keeps coming up
<Freddy2> hi
<lontra> abattoir: is there a way i could set it to the defaults?
<abattoir> lontra: Click on the icon on the windeco(to the left of the title)->Configure Window Behaviour->Window Decorations
<abattoir> lontra: and choose Crystal
<jita> frankly telling that purple color is not a good idea, hope they do something in final or beta edgy
<lontra> i don't mind the purple  - it's nice on the eyes
<abattoir> jita: afaik, its staying
<lontra> what is kimdaba now called?
<lontra> kphotoshow?
<abattoir> jita: if you have some comments on it, add it to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas-Feedback
<jita> abattoir: many people already pointed out that puple thing matter :P
<zorglu_> abattoir: mine is 'no purple!!!' :)
<abattoir> zorglu_: :P
<nethad> i read that there will be hibernation support in edgy, what's the difference between hibernation and sleep or standby?
* lontra like the purple shade
<zorglu_> i say a poll must be made :)
<zorglu_> and im confident about the result :)
<zorglu_> and made before releasing this as the real LTS stuff
<lontra> zorglu_: what do you want purple or not purple?
<zorglu_> i dont want purple :)
<greg> hi ya'all I'm trying to update from kubuntu breezy to kubuntu dapper. When I "apt-get install kde-desktop" I get errors involving unmet dependencies. Should I just install those packages it's complaining about or will this just hose everything up?
<lontra> :)
<zorglu_> there is a reason why everybody does it blue :)
<zorglu_> people like blue
<zorglu_> some like purple but a lot less than blue :)
<zorglu_> there are actually marketing study about this :)
<MilanZR> hey ppl,which p2p prog, is the best for linux ?
<nethad> greg: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseNotes/Kubuntu/UpgradeProblems?highlight=%28dapper%29%7C%28upgrade%29
<greg> MilanZR: frostwire
<MilanZR> tnx greg
<jita> MilanZR: amule. apollon?
<|lostbyte|> MilanZR, kmldonkey
<greg> nethad: thanks
<MilanZR> oo nice :)
<|lostbyte|> BRB
<MilanZR> tnx ppl
<Luke> where can i download the headers?
<abattoir> jita: ubuntu doesnt seem to have apt-show-versions -u .... i'll see if i can find something else
<jita> abattoir: oh ok
<Luke> *where can i download the kernel header files?
<abattoir> jita: try install 'apt-show-versions'
<abattoir> jita: then try apt-show-versions -u
<Hawkwind> Luke: apt-get install linux-headers
<abattoir> Luke: package.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> Hawkwind: he has no internet connection
<Hawkwind> Oh
<abattoir> *packages.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> Luke: ^^^
<jita> abattoir: I added kde-354 repo in sources list, now if i do apt-get install kde, it will install 3.5.4 version?
<gnomefreak> need net connection for that too
<Hawkwind> If he doesn't have internet, how's he going to get to that URL :P
<abattoir> jita: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Hawkwind> jita: Just do dist-upgrade
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i meant on the system where he was installing :P
<jita> I hope it does'nt upgrade to edgy
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Heh I know.  Was just being funny
<gnomefreak> Luke: you need to download it from packages.ubuntu.com save it to a usb stick or a cd and than install it using dpkg
<abattoir> jita: no it wont :P
<Hawkwind> jita: It won't unless you added edgy sources
<abattoir> jita: as long as the 'distribution' section says dapper
<jita> yes it is dapper
<Luke> gnomefreak: where is it in packages?
<gnomefreak> Luke: what does uname -a say?
<abattoir> Luke: you need to go search for it there...
<Luke> 2.6.15-26-386
<jita> btw whats the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<gnomefreak> jita: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=2.6.15-26-386&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Hawkwind> jita: dist-upgrade will update things like the kernel and such, where upgrade won't
<Hawkwind> jita: dist-upgrade will also get you to the next version of the OS if you have the right sources set, where upgrade won't
<jita> oh ok
<CVirus> what pacakges do I need to use make xconfig ?
<Mnabil> CVirus: qt, you can use, kconfig   too
<gnomefreak> CVirus: make is in build-essential
<CVirus> Mnabil: I have qt installed already
<CVirus> gnomefreak: I'm talking about xconfig not make itself
<Mnabil> CVirus: you can ask in #kernel
<greg> nethad : I read the page and yes I do have kde 3.5 running on breezy. Is it safe to go ahead and do a dist-upgrade or will this break kde?
<leleobhz> how can i set the popup block for somesites?
<fernanda> ALGUIEN Q HABLE ESPAGNOIL
<leleobhz> i need some sites allowed to open popups
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fernanda> ESPAOL
<Luke> the linux headers wont install
<Hawkwind> leleobhz: What broswer ?
<fernanda> OK
<fernanda> GRACIAS
<leleobhz> Hawkwind: konqueror
<fernanda> O THANK YOU
<Hawkwind> fernanda: You're welcome(denada)
<leleobhz> fernanda: por favor, no uses mayusculas
<leleobhz> :] 
<fernanda> lo siento
<Hawkwind> leleobhz: Ah I don't use konqueror as a webbrowser so I'm not sure
<leleobhz> Hawkwind: ok
<fernanda> es la primera vez me me meto aca (is the first time that i'm here
<leleobhz> fernanda: y es la primera chance de escribir en espanol en anos :] 
<abattoir> leleobhz: when konq. blocks a site, a small icon is shown at the bottom... click on it and choose to show the window
<fernanda> how can i change channel
<leleobhz> s/la primera/la mia primera/g
<abattoir> *click on it and select the option to show the window
<Hawkwind> fernanda: Type:  /join #Kubuntu-ES
<leleobhz> fernanda: qual cliente?
<fernanda> ok
<leleobhz> Hawkwind: :p
<fernanda> quiero irne a ese mismo
<fernanda> kubuntu es
<nickste> lo all
<jita> which language is this?
<abattoir> jita: Spanish?
<Luke> the kernel headers wont install
<jita> i dunno i am asking :P
<abattoir> jita: ok, Spanish.
<nickste> How do I run firefox? I've downloaded it, and extracted...
<fernanda>  /join #Kubuntu-ES
<fernanda> spanish
<fernanda> jejje
<fernanda> eso tengo q escribir?
<leleobhz> si
<Mnabil> nickste:can you apt-get it
<leleobhz> pero sin espacio
<Mnabil> ?
<fernanda> ojk
<nickste> yeah.
<fernanda> y domndese supone
<Hawkwind> nickste: Why didn't you just sudo apt-get install firefox instead ?
<fernanda> jkajajajaj
<nickste> just apt-get firefox?
<nickste> ah
<nickste> okies
<fernanda> no cacho una
<nickste> ta :)
<dennister> ahhhhhhhhhh here at last (?)
<Mnabil> nickste: apt-get install it
<josh_> NO
<josh_> OMG
<dennister> how is everyone this beautiful day?
<nickste> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<josh_> emergency!
<nickste> ?
<abattoir> nickste: you have adept open...
<nickste> bleh
<Hawkwind> nickste: If you have adept open, you need to close it
<nickste> I'm new to this :) thanks
<fernanda> me resulto
<abattoir> nickste: you can install it through adept as well
<josh_> adept went into read only mode and no matter what i do it says its being used by another process
<fernanda> gracais muchachos
<josh_> how do i fix this?
<fernanda> gracias
<nickste> aha, it's working :)
<abattoir> nickste: just search for firefox in the adept search box
<abattoir> ok, nvm :)
<nickste> reeally don't like Konqueror browser!
<leleobhz> noone use konqueror as webbrowser?
<CVirus> me does
* abattoir does too :)
<nickste> lol, it is the WORST
<dennister> i use konqueror as browser
<dennister> i like that i can use one program for web AND system file browsing
<CVirus> at least it doesnt leak memory when left idle for a couple of hours like Firefox
<nickste> So let me guess, you use IE in windows ;-p
<CVirus> no time for that .. sorry
<abattoir> and it can rip cds, act as an ftp client, show a terminal window, act as an ssh client... bleh i'm too tired to type all of its features :P
<dennister> would anyone have some time to help a noob with some config fixes?
<Wodger> all programs will tend to leak or just gather memory as it uses more...
<f2b> .
<Nickste> once I download the extracodex support (for mp3's), do I need to do anything else to get them working? e.g restart sound server?
<abattoir> Nickste: nope, just close and reopen amarok
<dennister> i'd really, really, really(!) appreciate it
<abattoir> dennister: what do you need help w/ ?
<abattoir> !ask
<qwerty> I'm having some trouble with mailto: association. Anyone care to help me?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abattoir> dennister: ^^ :)
<abattoir> qwerty: in konqueror?
<Nickste> hmmm, it doesn't play... Does this have anything to do with the fact that the mp3
<dennister> several areas: sound for one (mike is default and it shouldn't be
<Nickste> 's are on NTFS drive?
<dennister> although it's working...wierd...
<qwerty> abattoir: No, in firefox
<dennister> all my mp3's extra codecs, movies, dvd's --all working :)
<abattoir> Nickste: might be, see if copying over a file to your home and playing it from there works
<qwerty> I read somewhere, on some maillist, that there was some problem with this in kubuntu
<Nickste> okies
<abattoir> qwerty: isnt there an extension for that?
<qwerty> That you had to use Kmail for it to work
<qwerty> abattoir: A firefox plugin, you mean?
<abattoir> qwerty: yes
<zblach> experts, i'm having a strange problem which, when googled, yields no results. on waking from a suspended state, my sound refuses to play. any ideas?
<abattoir> qwerty: which client do you wish to use?
<abattoir> email client, i.e
<row> #red-eyez
<qwerty> Might solve the problem. But it should be handled by kubuntu, methinks
<Nickste> abattoir: works now, once i copy it across :)
<qwerty> Firefox and Thunderbird
<qwerty> Instead of Konqueror and Kmail
<abattoir> zblach: everything else works? mouse, keyboard etc. ?
<zblach> yeah
<zblach> sound just doesn't run upon waking
<dennister> did u c my reply?
<abattoir> Nickste: i think there is a problem w/ reading from NTFS, dont remember if it was fixed
<Nickste> ok
<Nickste> where do I find firefox once it is installed?
<abattoir> Nickste: are you running the latest version of amarok?
<Nickste> yep
<dennister>  better "-)
<abattoir> Nickste: you installed from the repos?
<qwerty> Nickste: /etc/firefox
<zorglu_> Nickste: in the internet menu, but you need to restart kde
<zorglu_> btw good question
<dennister> seems I'm rusty with irc, 2
<Nickste> ah, as in reboot?
<Luke> why wont the kernal headers install?
<qwerty> Nickste: Could do ALT+F2, enter "firefox" and hit enter too
<Nickste> I'm using amorak 1.3.9
<zorglu_> q. how do i make the menu reload the conf
<Nickste> shot qwert
<zorglu_> Nickste: it would work, but delog and relog is enougth
<Nickste> ok, thanks
<abattoir> qwerty: try Kcontrol/System Settings->KDE components->Default Applications
<qwerty> abattoir: I'm using Thunderbird as my client
<Nickste> aaahhhh, MUCH better :)
<qwerty> abattoir: Yeah, I did that
<abattoir> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<qwerty> abattoir: But then nothing happens when I click mailto: links
<abattoir> Nickste: ^^^ see if upgrading fixes that prob., not sure if it will, though
<abattoir> qwerty: did you enter the correct path?
<qwerty> abattoir: Let me doublecheck that
<dennister>  I suppose everyone's too busy; I'll be patient
<zblach> almost as thought it can no longer detect my sound hardware after entering standby
<Nickste> abattoir: ok, will do
<abattoir> dennister: what was your question? :P
<qwerty> abattoir: Hrm.. I don
<dennister>  heheh...my mike is default alsa; it shouldn't be
<qwerty> abattoir: I haven't given it any parameters, I see
<abattoir> dennister: huh? what do you mean?
<abattoir> qwerty: so it works now?
<qwerty> abattoir: I'll try with "mozilla-thunderbird %t"
<abattoir> qwerty: ok
<dennister>  in my hal configs, usb mike is showing as default alsa device, yet everything is working properly with non-default sound from mobo
<Nickste> gcc doesn't come installed by default does it?
<qwerty> abattoir: Nope, nothing. Unless I have to restart firefox?
<qwerty> Nickste: Nope
<abattoir> qwerty: try restarting...
<dennister>  i'm proud that this noob has all her multimedia codecs and everything's working beautifully with non-mike alsa
<dennister>  except for surround sound
<Luke> my linux headers wont install because there missing themselves =S
<abattoir> dennister: what do you mean by 'non-mike' alsa? i still dont get it
<qwerty> abattoir: Didn't solve it. :/
<dennister>  my sound is onboard with the mobo
<nagyv> hello! I plan to buy my first PDA/Pocket PC in the comeing week, and I would like to hear your suggestions. I have two expectations. 1) synch with my kubuntu, 2) to be able to use Skype (this means that is runs Windows Mobile 5 or PocketPC 2003). Which softwares would you recommend me?
<dennister>  that should be the default alsa device (mobo ac97) --not the usb mike
<Luke> help me get my headers installed please?
<qwerty> abattoir: Any other suggestion as to how I could solve this?
* punkmexic I have problems with my winmodem..its a .deb (smartlink) that i downloaded..i can connect.the problem is that if im not connected to internet my phone line is killed i cant do calls cuz my kubuntu blocks my phone what could i do?? can somebody send me a private message and help me===???
<dennister>  I'm thinking that if I could fix which sound system is the default for also (Nvidia/realtec ac97) showing up in the hardware device manager, then perhaps I can get my surround sound
<abattoir> qwerty: i cant think of anything else... but i remember  a firefox extension that lets you configure the mailto: settings(open w/ an external app, open w/ a webpage etc.)
<qwerty> abattoir: I'll look that up, thanks
<dennister>  it's also annoying to have the mike as default alsa device;;; it's not right and I know it
<qwerty> On another note, I need mysql working but not sure how I can go about getting that
<abattoir> dennister: try Kmix->Switches->Mic. select
<qwerty> I have downloaded it with the Adept manager, but that's it
<dennister> qwerty: i'd like to get that fixed myself
<dennister>  abbatoir: i did fix that in kmix...but it's still not showing up properly in device manager --and remember, all my multimedia sound is working through non-default ac97
<qwerty> dennister: It's a odd for some reason, having to boot windows to do some developing :P
<abattoir> punkmexic: kubuntu does not *block* your phone line... that's how dialup works, data is sent as pulses...
<Luke> can somebody please help me install my kernel headers?
<sybux> Hi. I've justed removed my windows from my computer and added Kubuntu. I've got 2 problems. 1- Activate the dual screen on my nVidia 2- install my USB scanner
<dennister>  lol qwerty, i'm not even a real programmer, and i never want to tough windoze again
<freewill> if i tipe java in the console i get 'Usage: gij [OPTION]  ... CLASS [ARGS]  ...' how do i get normal java (sun) btw i have got java-sun-jre installed
<Hawkwind> sybux: I can post my xorg.conf for you since I'm using Nvidia twinview
<sybux> Hawkwind: yes i would appreciate. You can private paste it to me
<zorglu_> q. im trying to get system guard to display the network vumeter, i got a new 'worksheet' configured in system guard itself but i cant make it appears as an applet (what i want), any suggestino ?
<punkmexic> abattoir: i undrestand that dialup block it when im online but it doesnt need to block it when im not connected thats the problem i have
<punkmexic> *understand
<Hawkwind> sybux: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/106
<abattoir> punkmexic: hmm, sorry, my mistake
<dennister>  but if I can't get mysql server and kmysqladmin working, I won't be able to watch tv on this kubuntu drive, so I'll be stuck with going back to win 5 days a week
<Hawkwind> sybux: You might have to change the resolution sizes, but it should work as long as you have your nvidia drivers installed
<sybux> Hawkwind: tkx
<abattoir> punkmexic: you are using kppp ?
<qwerty> dennister: What does you watching TV have to do with running a mysql server? o_O
<sybux> Hawkwind: you're both monitor are the same right ?
<Hawkwind> sybux: Correct.  They are both running at 1024x768 for an overall size of 2048x768
<dennister> qwerty: mythtv uses mysql server on backend
<punkmexic> yes abattoir
<qwerty> dennister: Haven't heard of that. Have an url?
<sybux> Hawkwind: ok I'll adapt my xorg.conf. You have enabled Xgl also right ?
<dennister> qwerty: and I've just begun working with databases, too...do script-level programming with endnote
<Hawkwind> sybux: No, I don't use XGL or compiz.  I have lines for some of it but they are commented out
<dennister> qwerty: mythtv.org
<abattoir> punkmexic: so you mean to say, even after you *disconnect*, the line isnt dropped?
<sybux> Hawkwind: ok
<punkmexic> yes i mean that
<punkmexic> for example..i turn on kubuntu
<punkmexic> and i dont click on kppp
<punkmexic> and im not connected
<punkmexic> but since my kubuntu starts....my phone dies.
<dennister> this is a home theatre pc, and the only way I can watch/record tv/films is through xp media centre sof ar
<freewill> if i tipe java in the console i get 'Usage: gij [OPTION]  ... CLASS [ARGS]  ...' how do i get normal java (sun) btw i have got java-sun-jre and i guess gij installed
<punkmexic> so i must turn off computer to use my phone
<qwerty> dennister: Gotcha
<qwerty> dennister: You're using an antenna cable then? Or do you wath TV over the Internet?
<abattoir> punkmexic: you mean to say the line is blocked evne if you dont connect manually, but just start kubuntu ?
<punkmexic> i was trying to kill slmodem pressing ctrl+esc but..it says i need permission but i dont want to be killing it and reloading it
<punkmexic> yes just for starting kubuntu
<dennister> qweerty: have u tried kmyswladmin yet? a gui front end for mysql server...no, I use a cable descrambler box
<qwerty> dennister: Nope, I've never heard of it. But I'll try it right away, that was to be my next question here. ;)
<punkmexic> i used to have dialup on uubuntu..but to connect i needed to put commands in terminal and use gnome-ppp then i upgraded..and i cant connect..i just installed kubuntu and i can connect easy as in winxp...but i have this problem that kills my phone even if im not connected to internet
<punkmexic> i have used a minidistro...that have support to my winmodem and that one doesnt show me that  problem
<dennister> querty: glad I could help then, i did get it installed, but i haven't got any kind of database yet and I can't connect tot he server
<abattoir> punkmexic: you were using kppp under that?
<dennister> perhaps it's because i haven't got a database yet?
<abattoir> punkmexic: i wonder if its your modem driver that's causing this
<punkmexic> it has a similar icon to kpp but i think it wasnt kppp
* punkmexic suspects that the debian package i installed its so generic that gives me that problem
<dennister> but how can i get a database if I can't connect tot he server? catch-22
<abattoir> punkmexic: could be... where did you get the package?
<qwerty> dennister: You can connect to mysql even if it doesn't have a database
<punkmexic> packages.ubuntu.com
<qwerty> dennister: In fact, mysql uses a database for it's settings and users and such. So it'll always have atleast one.
<abattoir> !info slmodem
<ubotu> Package slmodem does not exist in any distro I know
<dennister> qwerty: can we chat privately? perhaps we can help each other then
<abattoir> info sl-modem-daemon
<abattoir> !info sl-modem-daemon
<ubotu> sl-modem-daemon: SmartLink software modem daemon. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9.10+2.9.9d+e-pre2-5build1 (dapper), package size 496 kB, installed size 1136 kB (Only available for i386)
<qwerty> Sure thing. Got some IM?
<sybux> Hawkwind: I've a question about xorg.conf you have specified connectionMonitor "crt, crt" I'm using tft monitor shall I need to change or is it just a generic option ?
<abattoir> punkmexic: ^^^ you installed that?
<punkmexic> sl-modem daemon yes
<dennister> lol...not yet...loet's try this:
<qwerty> dennister: Can't query without a registered acc here
<qwerty> dennister: Kubuntu ships with clients, or you perhaps doesn't have any accs?
<punkmexic> this one sl-modem-daemon_2.9.10+2.9.9d+e-pre2-5build1_i386.deb
<abattoir> punkmexic: hmmm i think there is a bug in the driver...
<dennister> querty, i opened a private window for u
<abattoir> punkmexic: since you say it does this as soon as you boot up
<dennister> but I'm not sure it's open and u can see it
<qwerty> Konversation doesn't have DCC support?
<Hawkwind> sybux: I use tft flat panel as well.  I got my xorg.conf from a friend when I first installed Kubuntu
<qwerty> dennister: I haven't got a registered account here on freenode so I can't chat privatly it seems..
<punkmexic> abattoir: dont u know if theres and updated driver that i can use?
<abattoir> qwerty: it does
<dennister> oh, ok...neither do i actually...it's been years since I chatted on irc
<Hawkwind> qwerty: You can register a nick
<Hawkwind> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<abattoir> punkmexic: that's the latest for dapper
<qwerty> Hawkwind: Ugh.. :P Very well then.
<dennister> rusty in this department, too..
<punkmexic> i never exxpect that only installing  a deb file my kubuntu could connect
<dennister> ubotu: thx! or r u a bot? lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx! or r u a bot? lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<punkmexic> because i remember i spent like 8 hours compiling a driver for ubuntu to connect some months ago
<abattoir> punkmexic: edgy has that as well, so i guess it is the latest package
<abattoir> punkmexic: try compiling then, might help you out
<dennister> seems it's a bot
<punkmexic> abattoir: im not good compiling
<qwerty> dennister: We could do this a little later, alright?
<punkmexic> abattoir:  do u know where can i suggest to solve that bug
<dennister> qwerty...no probs.
<abattoir> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<dennister> have fun
<abattoir> punkmexic: ^^^ try there, or you might need to register one on sl-modem-daemon's site(if it has one)
<Luk1> can someone please help me sort out my kernel headers? ive tried installing the linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 but it says the package linux-headers-2.6.15-26 is not installed
<dennister>  abattoir: ur 1 busy person...helping everyone
<abattoir> dennister: it's fun ;)
<abattoir> Luk1: how did you 'install' it ?
<dennister>  lol, and i thought I was nuts for volutneering so much of my time and exeprtise
<punkmexic> thanx abattoir
<Luk1> its a .deb and i right clicked and used the kubuntu package menu
<abattoir> punkmexic: np, sorry i couldnt be of more help
<abattoir> Luk1: and you entered your password... etc. right?
<Luk1> yep
<abattoir> Luk1: did it give out any error?
<Luk1> yeh it has dependency problems
<dennister> brb pps
<abattoir> Luk1: hmmm, which package does it want now?
<punkmexic> abattoir: DO U HAVE IDEA on how to choose to start sl-modem manually
<Luk1> linux-headers-2.6.15-26
<abattoir> punkmexic: 'sudo modprobe sl-modem' ?
<abattoir> punkmexic: i assume its a kernel module
<abattoir> Luk1: isnt that the package you are installing?
<dennister> i'm baaaaaaaaaaack
<qwerty> That's wierd.. A configure script's telling me gcc can't make executables. o_O
<punkmexic> i mean..i want to start kubuntu with sl-modem turned off..then type a command tu turn it on when i want to connect.
<Luk1> im installing linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 so yes
<abattoir> punkmexic: first find the name of the module... is it sl-modem?
<abattoir> punkmexic: if it is, then blacklist the module(so that it doesnt startup at boot)
<abattoir> punkmexic: then do 'sudo modprobe sl-modem'(again if sl-modem is the name) to load the module
<kbrooks> qwerty, innstal build-essential
<abattoir> punkmexic: and 'sudo rmmod sl-modem' to remove it
<punkmexic> how can i blacklist it
<qwerty> kbrooks: Umm. What? :)
<dennister> let's seeeeeeeee
<dennister> that's better
<Luk1> abattoir: im installing linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 so yes
<abattoir> Luk1: is it possible to get me the exact error message?
<kbrooks> qwerty, you need to install build-essential for gcc to work
<Luk1> yeh sure
<kbrooks> AFAIK
<qwerty> kbrooks: There's a package called that?
<kbrooks> qwerty, yes. install it
<qwerty> kbrooks: Found it and installing it now.
<timpino> Hi, anyone know why filetransfers in gaim take forever?
<dennister> qwerty; did u install the kmysqladmin yet?
<qwerty> dennister: Trying to, but I need to fix this first it seems
<abattoir> !b-e
<abattoir> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<dennister> I thought you were leaving the channel...k first things first
<qwerty> There we go, thanks kbrooks!
<Luk1> abbatoir: it wont let me copy n paste
<JohnFlux> i copied a dvd as just a VIDEO_TS  folder with a bunch of files in it
<qwerty> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" - Could anyone tell me how to solve that?
<JohnFlux> can i just burn this to a dvd?
<kbrooks> qwerty, x11-dev
<JohnFlux> does that make a dvd movie?
<kbrooks> qwerty, er, no
<kbrooks> qwerty, let me recheck
<|lostbyte|> Hi, guys.
<qwerty> kbrooks: Thanks
<fdoving> qwerty: xorg-dev if you run xorg. (you probably do).
<qwerty> fdoving: Another package to install, that is?
<fdoving> qwerty: yes, xorg-dev is the one you want.
<Luk1> abattoir: it unpacks
<Luk1> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<Luk1> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 depends on linux-headers-2.6.15-26 however
<Luk1> linux-headers-2.6.15-26 is not installed
<Luk1> error processing linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 (--install)
<Luk1> dependency problems leaving unconfigured
<Luk1> errors were encountered by processing
<Luk1> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<fdoving> Luk1: please use pastebin
<fdoving> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<heinkel_111> !pastebin > Lik1
<heinkel_111> ah
<Luk1> ooops sorry
<heinkel_111> sltt av frode
<heinkel_111> :)
<qwerty> heinkel_111: Svenne? :)
<abattoir> Luk1: then you need the linux-headers-2.6.15-26 package too
<Luk1> there isnt one, it asks you to choose the i386, amd64 or w/e
<abattoir> Luk1: i think its a metapackage.. wait let me check
<heinkel_111> qwerty: que? no comprendo :P
<qwerty> nvm then
<Luk1> abattoir: thanks
<heinkel_111> <- er norsk
<qwerty> fdoving: That worked but now I bumped into another error message
<fdoving> qwerty: what is it.
<abattoir> Luk1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-headers-2.6.15-26
<qwerty> Qt (>= 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found,
<qwerty> Are those stuffed into some package too?
<fdoving> qwerty: try to install libqt3-mt-dev
<qwerty> That's Gnome stuff, isn't it?
<abattoir> qwerty: and kde-devel too, if its a kde app
<fdoving> no, QT is kde stuff.
<heinkel_111> qwerty: are you doing the same tutorials as I did earlier today:P
<heinkel_111> ?
<Luk1> abattoir: how do i just get the linux-headers-2.6.15-26?
<heinkel_111> just get all the qt and kde stuff :)
<qwerty> heinkel_111: Tutorial? Nope, trying to install kmysqladmin
<fdoving> kde-devel as a build-dep is very overkill.
<ninHer> anyone from sweden ?
<abattoir> Luk1: i just gave you the link
<fdoving> kdelibs4-dev can be used if it's a kde app.
<fdoving> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Luk1> abattoir: but if i choose i386 its the pakage i already have
<abattoir> Luk1: no it isnt...
<qwerty> fdoving: Alright
<ninHer> ubotu i mean here and now; thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean here and now; thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* heinkel_111 overkilled all dependencies by installing just about everythin with kde and/or qt in package name
<ninHer> nice bot lol
<abattoir> Luk1: there is a difference between linux-headers-2.6.15-26 and -26-386
<josh_> i want to know how to load NVCLOCK settings on startup
<dennister> seems pagefualt is having probs staying in
<Admiral_Chicago> ninHer, you know ubotu is a robot right
<abattoir> Luk1: and package names in ubuntu end w/ the architecture type(i386/amd64/all/ppc)
<sybux> Hawkwind: thx for the help of the dual screen. It's working fine !
<ninHer> Admiral_Chicago: it was easy to guess
<Luk1> abattoir: ok, its just it has the same filename as the one ive already tried
<dennister> b4now folks
<qwerty> fdoving: There we go, trying again
<qwerty> dennister: Cya
<Hawkwind> sybux: No problem.  Glad to hear it helped :)
<sybux> Hawkwind: I've just encoutred a little problem. I've removed by mistake my nvidia driver so X wouldn't start :)
<abattoir> Luk1: then you need http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.15%2Flinux-headers-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.47_i386.deb&md5sum=f4ba23501e0321e00d70af685717cac4&arch=i386&type=security
<Admiral_Chicago> sybux, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> i plugged in my camera in windows
<Admiral_Chicago> use the nv driver,  thats the Open Source version
<JohnFlux> but it wasn't recognised
<JohnFlux> i plugged it in in linux
<JohnFlux> and it just worked
<Admiral_Chicago> JohnFlux, yea that happens
<qwerty> fdoving: I seem to have forget the command to run after "config". "config install", was it?
<fdoving> qwerty: when doing what?
<fdoving> qwerty: configure,make, make install? - if that's the case, i recommend checkinstall.
<fdoving> !checkinstall > qwerty
<qwerty> Nice
<qwerty> Make doesn't exists thought, even though I just successfully ran configure
<fdoving> install the 'build-essential' package.
<qwerty> Actually, I was trying ./make
<qwerty> Just doing make worked. I thought you had to use ./ to target that specific makefile?
<kbrooks> no.
<kbrooks> make is a program
<qwerty> How does it know which application I'm installing then? Configure sets that up?
<kbrooks> It doesn't need to.
<kbrooks> applications are a moot point to make
<kbrooks> make just gets a makefile and uses that
<qwerty> Bare with me, I've been running Linux for aprox 2 days
<fdoving> qwerty: no, to target a special makefile you can use 'make -f file' however it's not necessary as make will search for and use the file named 'Makefile' in the directory it's ran from, if it exists.
<qwerty> fdoving: Ahh. Thanks for clearing that up.
<qwerty> checkinstall comes with the default kubuntu installation?
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> iit has to be installed\
<qwerty> And by using it, what I install is shown in the Adept Manager?
<mluser-laptop> Anyone know how I can get 'kuickshow' in kubuntu?
<fdoving> mluser-laptop: you can't from the archives. it's been dropped as it was old an unmaintaned, and depended on a deprecated and unmaintaned library.
<fdoving> qwerty: correct. that's the beauty of it. you can easily uninstall stuff without deleting file-by-file.
<qwerty> <3
<mluser-laptop> fdoving: thanks
<qwerty> fdoving: Can't find checkinstall though. Is it really named "checkinstall"?
<fdoving> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<isidor> hello, I need help browsing a PDF file i downloaded it but I can't view anything else?//
<fdoving> qwerty: it's in the universe repository. do you have it enabled?
<qwerty> Can't find it using apt-get nor.. Erm, I don't know
<qwerty> There, should be enabled now
<qwerty> fdoving: Universe repository is enabled but I still can't find it
<qwerty> Actually, there were two more universe
<fdoving> qwerty: you need to either run 'apt-get update' or run adept -> fetch updates
<qwerty> Found it now
<mluser-laptop> fdoving: I wonder why it is still dropped.. its now part of the kdegraphics-3.5.4 package.  And is now being maintained
<ge2x> where can i get glibc-headers?
<fdoving> mluser-laptop: hmm... interessting.
<qwerty> How I love this repository and the package handling! :D
<mluser-laptop> fdoving: Perhaps I need to contact the kde maintainers and let them know
<ge2x> where can i get glibc-headers package ????
<Nickste> how do I change themes? I can't find the KDE folder that this site specifies: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=28
<|lostbyte|> Nickste, kcontrol
<qwerty> fdoving: Problems..
<fdoving> mluser-laptop: it's still in kdegraphics, but last changes were done sometime in 2003..
<fdoving> qwerty: shoot.
<mluser-laptop> fdoving: thanks..
<qwerty> fdoving: I successfully built a debian package of the installation but failed to install it. And some process was occupied, so I couldn't even see the logfile.
<fdoving> ge2x: libc6-dev
<fdoving> qwerty: it'll be automatically installed by checkinstall.. if i recall correctly.
<qwerty> fdoving: Yes, but it failed to install it.
<fdoving> qwerty: you probably have adept running. that would make it fail.
<qwerty> The building was OK but the install FAILED
<kraut> moin
<fdoving> qwerty: as adept locks the database.
<qwerty> Ugh, that's it
<qwerty> Do I need to redo the entire process now or just install the package?
<fdoving> qwerty: install the package.
<qwerty> fdoving: Where would I find it and how can I install it?
<fdoving> qwerty: hmm.. don't remember. isn't it in the current directory where you ran checkinstall? maybe in ..
<qwerty> fdoving: Should be a .deb file?
<fdoving> qwerty: yes.
<qwerty> If so, it's in the directory I ran it
<qwerty> Goodies!
<qwerty> apt-get install filename?
<qwerty> Or..That'd look up the online database..
<fdoving> Nickste: you can create the directory if it doesn't exist already.
<CraZy675> is there a way I can do key macros?
<fdoving> qwerty: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<PsySine> will new kde releases be coming to dapper (officially) even after edgy is released, for those of us who want to keep dapper?
<CraZy675> so i can record keypresses then repeate them
<qwerty> fdoving: Err.. Package architecture doesn't match system
<qwerty> I'll redo the checkinstall
<lontra> PsySine: i doubt it
<qwerty> fdoving: Nope, I still get that error..
<qwerty> "package archistructure (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)
<lcohen> good morning all, I have a question, my new 6.06 defualt install of Ubuntu does not have a /usr/lib/hotplug directory, so I cannot load the firmware for my intel wireless...what am I missing?  thanks!
<CraZy675> I would like to create a macro of key presses is they a way I can do this or what would this be called so I can google it?
<ironfroggy> why are programs that are installed, sometimes even by default with the initial installation, seemingly missing from where you expect them? that is, not having menu entries or having "Open With..." associations you would expect?
<lcohen> lots of questions....no answers :( lol
<fdoving> qwerty: ah.. checkinstall + amd64,i don't know how to work that out. sorry.
<fdoving> lcohen: try /lib/firmware
<qwerty> fdoving: Alright. Thanks anyway and thanks for all the help so far
<qwerty> /quit
<qwerty> Err
<lcohen> ah
<wayne__> what is a good FTP program for kubuntu?
<lcohen> there it is
<fdoving> CraZy675: can you tell me more about how you want this macro-key to work? i don't understand.
<lcohen> thank you
<Diablo_> hi all!
<fdoving> ironfroggy: because, in the opensource world a lack of standard ways to do that sort of things has been a problem. Now thanks to the freedesktop.org project, we're getting better.
<lcohen> also, any idea which intel wirelss driver comes installed with 6.06.1
<lontra> can't you just use konqueror for ftp?
<CraZy675> fdoving: i have to remove the trailing and leading characters from a web form, and I don't have access to the db.
<Diablo_> did someone know how to change keyboard map in xgl to abilitate superkey?
<CraZy675> fdoving: so i just wanted to record Home + del + end + backspace
<fdoving> wayne__: there is kbear, i don't know how good it is. you can also use 'krusader' if you like twin-view filemanager-style.
<CraZy675> and do that 300 times
<fdoving> CraZy675: you have a textfile you want to remove this from?
<CraZy675> fdoving: no a web form
<fdoving> CraZy675: ah.. hmm..
<wayne__> thank you fdoving
<pierreth> What is the package name for the news in Kontact?
<CraZy675> I don't even know what that would be called so i can search google for it
<fdoving> pierreth: knode
<pierreth> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> CraZy675: me neither.. it's a special case :)
<ironfroggy> fdoving: but im talking about things the Kubuntu installer installs by default. specifically, not putting Krita in the Open With menu for images.
<CraZy675> I would assume someone has created something that does this in KDE
<fdoving> ironfroggy: ah, that's another case. that's a kubuntu specific bug. please poste a bugreport at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<ironfroggy> thank you
<keb> hi, i use now the live cd coz my grub is gone and i want to install it again
<keb> but i dont know how to do it
<fdoving> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fdoving> keb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<keb> kk, thx
<keb> i1ll look
<themassacre> hey
<themassacre> hallo
<themassacre> kan mir jemand helfe??
<keb> venn du deutsche hilfe brauchst, versuch mal #kubuntu-de
<themassacre> oke danke
<keb> macht nix
<fdoving> CraZy675: found it.
<USlvlC> i tried to dual boot with debian and installed grub to mbr
<keb> dam.. i cannot do what that manual tells me
<USlvlC> only to find debian netinstall sed it installed grub
<USlvlC> but did not
<USlvlC> hence bringing me to kubuntu
* USlvlC hugs kubuntu
<keb> i dont have boot options when live cd splash appears
<keb> so i cannot choose to be my reiserfs partition to be my root
<CraZy675> fdoving: really?!!
* lupine_85 has a reiserfs partition for /
<fdoving> CraZy675: kmenu -> run command - type in 'kcmshell khotkeys' - expand the 'examples' entry. read the comment on 'Type hello'
<CraZy675> fdoving: Amazing! thans
<fdoving> CraZy675: you're welcome. hope it works :)
<CraZy675> fdoving: I'll let you know
<fdoving> CraZy675: great :)
<Nickste> man, I'm digging kubuntu so much!
<ge2x> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem when i try to start quake 3
<ge2x> any ideas?
<fdoving> CraZy675: i just tested with a text file, and it works great!
<sybux> I've got a little problem with my sound device. I've got a soundcard and a USB headset. The default device is my headset and I don't know where to change it any ideas ?
<CraZy675> fdoving: i'm still working on it, not having luck with firefox
<vikke> anyone know of any good capture program, nothing to fancy (want to show my xgl desktop to a friend)
<ge2x> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem when i try to start quake 3 any ideas?
<fdoving> vikke: video-capture or just screenshot?
<vikke> fdoving: video-capture
<ge2x> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem when i try to start quake 3 any ideas?
<pierreth> What is the meaning of 'purge' in Kontact?
<fdoving> vikke: maybe this can help you: http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/06/30/how-to-record-videos-of-your-desktop/
<vikke> fdoving: thanks! :) ill check it out
<unix_infidel> usually if you need to do it for multiple platforms vmware makes it very easy.
<fdoving> pierreth: where do you find purge?
<pierreth> fdoving: sorry, i am translating from French
<pierreth> fdoving: in kmail
<fdoving> pierreth: i'll translate to norwegian, so it'll be fun, in what menu?
<pierreth> fdoving: in the contextual menu
<pierreth> fdoving: when selecting a folder
<sybux> I've got a little problem with my sound device. I've got a soundcard and a USB headset. The default device is my headset and I don't know where to change it any ideas ?
<pierreth> fdoving: but now I know
<fdoving> pierreth: delete, or remove i guess.
<pierreth> fdoving: it really delete the mail deleted
<pierreth> fdoving: I found the doc on the net
<fdoving> pierreth: ah, great :)
<pierreth> fdoving: the documentation for the kde applications is not very good
<pierreth> fdoving: the local doc that I have is just the beginning
<pierreth> fdoving: don't you think?
<fdoving> yes, i know the doc team is working on it.
<pierreth> fdoving: ah cool
<fdoving> i have to go for 10 mins.. brb.
<pierreth> fdoving: i really kde, I came from the Mac
<pierreth> fdoving: OK
<unix_infidel> pierreth: you really {what?} kde?
<unix_infidel> OS X front end doesnt compare to kde.
<pierreth> unix_infidel: i like it
<unix_infidel> what mac you run?
<pierreth> i just sold it, it was a macmini
<jvives> hey guys!
<jvives> what do I need to watch WMV on my kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pierreth> unix_infidel: but i think kde on cocoa are different
<pierreth> unix_infidel: I mean they are different
<pierreth> unix_infidel: I miss the drag and drop with KDE
<pierreth> unix_infidel: I hope drag&drop will improve
<pierreth> abattoir: ?
<n1981> servus
<junkphreak> ls
<CraZy675> fdoving: I have it working, perfectly!!! Thanks again
<misieq> i have a wireless network that i think might be providing internet only to cle
<misieq> clients with a specified mac address
<misieq> how can i change a mac address of my wifi card?
<lupine_85> misieq: that's called MAC address filtering. It's a "security feature"
<lupine_85> reather neatly defeated in linux with ifconfig
<misieq> lupine_85: yeah, but how do i change my mac address? and can i check if i'm connected even if i can't ping anything?
<skafiskafnjak> how to list chat channels?
<lupine_85> misieq: As I said, ifconfig lets you change mac address
<misieq> lupine_85: if later i use network config util from system settings will it still be set to this value i provide it with?\
<lupine_85> it's a per-boot thing
<skafiskafnjak> does anybody of you use XaraXtreme?
<misieq> thanks
<manu__> hola
<misieq> lupine_85: could you tell me what's wrong with this: "sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:30:4F:29:EC:13"
<lupine_85> nothing's wrong with it
<lupine_85> if it doesn't work, the driver doesn't support MAC addressing
<misieq> it's intel centrino duo laptop...
<lupine_85> means nothing :)
<lupine_85> some drivers do, some don't
<lupine_85> nothing you can do, really
<misieq> driver or nic?
<lupine_85> could be either, I think
<timpino> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<misieq> well, thanks
<misieq> bye!
<lupine_85> np
<lupine_85> good luck with the next wlan you hax0r :)
<lupine_85> oops, he's gone
* lupine_85 hax0rs someone else's wlan network
<Stardog> Is amarok compatible with any other mp3player than ipods?
<Skrot> The River-something something, and almost any generic usb mass storage device
<Stardog> ah..kk
<lupine_85> iRiver++ !
<Stardog> can i make it compatible with creative zen?
<Skrot> Most mp3-players are recognized as usb mass storage devices, but apple uses some crazy internal database or something on the iPod, which has to be updated when you upload files
<Stardog> and neither creative, tried to let amarok find it today... it couldn't
<Admiral_Chicago> Stardog, there is a package called...
<Admiral_Chicago> dang i can't remember the name
<Stardog> heh :D
<wayne__> how can i make my windows transparnet?
<Admiral_Chicago> wayne__, yes
<wayne__> ?
<david_> Stardog: check the amarok wiki about creatives
<david_> I'm fairly sure there's an article on it
<Stardog> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Admiral_Chicago> wayne__, let me find you the link
<Admiral_Chicago> it is written for gentoo though
<wayne__> thank you
<nimrod> how can i make a shortcut file to a dir?
<magical_trevsky> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces in kde?
<wayne__> how can i make my windows transparnet?
<Hawkwind> wayne__: Depends on the app you are referring to
<Admiral_Chicago> wayne__, http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Tranparency
<Hawkwind> wayne__: If you want them all transparent then you need to use XGL and Compiz
<ge2x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wayne__> thank you
<kalagaraz> How do I install xgl and compiz on kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> wayne__, or AIGLX
<Hawkwind> wayne__: Some apps like xchat and terminals do parts of it with just a setting
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<magical_trevsky> Hawkwind, or just plain composite
<magical_trevsky> if all you need is transparency, composite is a lot easier to setup than xgl
<Hawkwind> magical_trevsky: Right.  Some apps don't even need composite though
<Stardog> euhm... I see new versions of kde environment coming up, will they be automaticly added for update or do I have to do that manually?
<fdoving> magical_trevsky: ctrl+tab switch between workspaces.
<klerfayt> composite is slower than xgl
<magical_trevsky> fdoving, doesn't work :(
<fdoving> magical_trevsky: oh..
<freewill> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2531&forum=7&post_id=12104#forumpost12104
<fdoving> magical_trevsky: system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> shortcut keys.. or something.
<fdoving> magical_trevsky: there you can set your own.. i might have done that some time ago, since ctrl+tab works for me.
<magical_trevsky> ah, cool, thanks :D
<freewill> how do i install a deb file so that it doesn't check for deps?
<Admiral_Chicago> freewill, sudo dpkg -i <pacakge>.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> if you cd in the directory
<Admiral_Chicago> though it probably should check for dependecies
<freewill> yeah i think it will
<SillyZ> afternoon yall
<SillyZ> Im actually finding that Kubuntu is fasterr on this same laptop I was runing Gnome-Ubuntu on... rather intresting i suppose
<freewill> cool didn't know that
<Admiral_Chicago> SillyZ, i've heard that too
<SillyZ> window changes from one application to another seem to be much more responsive, and less "laggish" than g-ubuntu was , on the same machine, same hardware, same amount of ram, swap, etc
<freewill> i think this will do the trick 'sudo dpkg --force-depends -i <pkg>'
* lupine_85 has exactly the same experience
<lupine_85> +xgl & compiz makes it even faster :)
<Sn4pS> hello all I am a newbie trying to learn. What is the way to make kubuntu look like mac os x instead of using konqueror?
<kalagaraz> Why does this xgl guides keep failing :(
<kalagaraz> http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<kalagaraz> ZFollowing that, and on sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome cgwd cgwd-themes compizthemer gconf-editor
<kalagaraz> I get no installing canidate for compiz-gnome
<Admiral_Chicago> Sn4pS, what does konqueror have to do with graphics+
<dek> Anyone knows how to make Opera stream wmv videos, like Konqueror does?
<Sn4pS> Admiral_Chicago dunno just trying to learn how to modify the desktop look to make it look like mac os x
<Freddy2> dek: there's an external plugin for this, but "sometimes" it doesn't work.. xD
<Freddy2> it's called.. plugger, i think
<SatanGolga> how do i remove vmware?
<Admiral_Chicago> Sn4pS, there is a walk through probably
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<vikke> csm
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw the guide a long time ago
<Admiral_Chicago> and it was written for GNOME
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to try #ubuntu i have no idea how to do it on KDE
<kronoz> nixternal, apparently you write this page, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu#head-cf9a72758eee67f1b3af7fa0c5d5f2abc35677f8, theres a few spelling errors, under the konversation header; "You can now pklace you server and channel tabs on the left hand side of the window. Refer to the image to the right."
<Sn4pS> tnx Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> kronoz, i don't think nixternal is around
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll put it in #ubuntu-chicago as well
<kronoz> ok thanks
<chrys> Hi everybody
<dek> Freddy2: plugger is on the repositories?
<Freddy2> probably not.. i've only seen sources for it
<Freddy2> i think you have to compile it
<wwallace> how do i mount /devhda1 using live cd?
<TheGateKeeper> wwallace: create a dir then mount /dev/hda1 <created dir>
<wwallace> create?
<wwallace> is live cd
<TheGateKeeper> you can use mkdir
<wwallace> straight
<wwallace> no need of union fs?
<TheGateKeeper> mkdir mypartition then mount /dev/hda1 mypartition
<TheGateKeeper> mkdir mypartition then mount /dev/hda1 /mypartition
<wwallace> lemme c
<TheGateKeeper> ooops 2nd one ^^^
<wwallace> ok
<wwallace> i mountd is mounted
<wwallace> only regular user can not browse it
<wwallace> permission denied
<wwallace> cd ing to it?
<wwallace> TheGateKeeper: ?
<TheGateKeeper> wwallace: use sudo then, I have done this before to repair a problem so I know it works
<wwallace> i did use sudo
<wwallace> to create the dir
<TheGateKeeper> and to mount?
<wwallace> whats the pw for su?
<fdoving> wwallace: what did you mount? i recommend using pmount and mount as every user, if you can.
<wwallace> i mounted root
<wwallace> cause it only root can mount
<wwallace> i use mount
<wwallace> i mounted /dev/hda1
<wwallace> whats the pw for su?
<TheGateKeeper> wwallace: try fdoving suggestion pmount
<fdoving> wwallace: i recommend adding /dev/hda1 to /etc/pmount.allow and go to media:/ and mount hda1 as every user.
<wwallace> damn
<wwallace> i hate changing distros
<wwallace> thanks anyway
<wwallace> no time now
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: that better when you are using a livecd
<wwallace> whats su pw?
<wwallace> whats fdoving
<fdoving> wwallace: use sudo, then it's your userpassword.
<wwallace> never heard of all that stuff b4
<wwallace> /etc/pmount?
<fdoving> wwallace: if you want a root shell, use 'sudo -i' and then your user password.
<fdoving> wwallace: /etc/pmount.allow it's a file.
<wwallace> i dont have a user password
<wwallace> is a live cd
<fdoving> ah, then it's blank, should be.
<wwallace> no
<fdoving> use 'sudo' not su.
<SillyZ> if I could only get about a half a dozen winhosed applications to run under Kubuntu, Id wipe this 100gb drive of a dual boot and just go with Kubuntu in a heartbeat
<fdoving> i have to go watch a voodoo-magic-crime-investigation program with my girlfriend.. have to run. bbl.
<Hawkwind> SillyZ: Dang man, long time no see!
<SillyZ> Hawk!!!!!!
<SillyZ> How goes it bro!
<Hawkwind> Good good, and you ?
<SillyZ> Goes well, daughter got thru her surgery with flying colors
<SillyZ> hows you and the fam?
<Hawkwind> SillyZ: Join me in #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<SillyZ> Hawkwind: join #sillyz
<dennister> hi guys!
<dennister> abattoir: do u know ur chips?
<dennister> anybody here?
<Buffy^> hello three
<dennister> hi buffy
<dennister> what's going on?
<dennister> what am i doing wrong here/
<Sanne> hi
<dennister> sanne?
<Sanne> dennister: yo
<dennister> u can finally see my type?
<dennister> where is everyone?
<Sanne> dennister: heh, I just joined... what's going on?
<dennister> haven't the foggiest; was here at this channel an hour ago and it was busy as ehll
<dennister> but then again, this is only my 2nd time, and i haven't chatted on irc in years
<Sanne> dennister: sometimes there can be quiet periods... everybody pondering something important :)
<dennister> lol...
<dennister> and i'm trying to remember if i have a k7 cpu or a k8
<timpino> there is an election going on in sweden right now and the liberals are going for the win! GO GO!
<dennister> if i don't figure it out i'll probably wreck my entire install
<Sanne> timpino: really?
<timpino> dennister: open the hatch
<misieq> how do i mount samba shares using smbmount?
<timpino> yeah
<Trevor-KBT> Can anyone help me plz ???    How can I make sure my OpenGl is working correctly ???
<dennister> the hatch?
<shegman> dennister: type less /proc/cpuinfo
<timpino> Sanne: there will probably be a change of government
<dennister> k, hold on
<timpino> dennister: I meant pop the hood of your computer
<misieq> !smb > misieq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> !samba > misieq
<Sanne> timpino: I hope it will work out the best for Sweden :)
<dennister> timpino: typed in the code in shell and it didn't tell me anything I didn't already know
<timpino> dennister: try opening you computer and check the hardware
<dennister> I have an amd athlon 64 X2 3800
<Sanne> dennister: me too
<dennister> is that a k7 or k8?
<Trevor-KBT> Can anyone help me plz ???    How can I make sure my OpenGl is working correctly ???
<timpino> it's a amd64
<dennister> great sanne, do u know if it's k7 or k8?
<timpino> don't think they count it as k7 or k8 anymore
<Skrot> Trevor-KBT: glxinfo | grep direct
<dennister> ahhhhhhhh
<dennister> k8 includes opteron 64...
<Sanne> dennister: I *hope* it's k8, the kernel I use is: 2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<timpino> ill check their homepage if you want
<Nickste> why does the kubuntu gui feel a bit slower than windoze?
<dennister>  perfect!!!! thx so much sanne, that's what I needed to know: which kernel to use
<Sanne> dennister: heh :)
<Sanne> dennister: just keep your current kernel around so you could boot back into it in case you need to
<dennister> I'm trying to configure my xorg/xll for glx purposes, and I needed to know which linux-restricted-modules to use
<dennister> how do I keep both sanne?
<dennister> how will the bootup know which to use?
<Sanne> dennister: when you install a new kernel, just don't remove the old one. It will get added to your boot menu where you can choose which one to boot into.
<dennister> sorry...noob here...never compiled a kernel before
<Sanne> dennister: don't compile, just install from apt/synaptic/adept/<your-package-manager>
<timpino> dennister: it's not that hard, give it a go, if it fucks up just try again
<Trevor-KBT> Skrot: thx man
<dennister> great! that's what I was worried about...so grub will give me a new option once I install it from synaptic?
<Sanne> dennister: that's the plan :)
<Sanne> dennister: wait a sec, another tip...
<dennister> timpino: do you have any idea how often i've reinstalled ubuntu/kubuntu, got it going well, and then ruined it?
<dennister> usually with xorg, 2, lol
<timpino> dennister: Im, in the same seat
<Sanne> dennister: when you have booted into your new kernel, you can install the correct restricted modules with: dennister: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<timpino> dennister: you don't wanna know about my slackware experiences
<dennister> k, here goes: bb in a sec
<dennister> hehehe...can't be worse than my 6 weeks of hell with mandriva
<dennister> bb
<shegman> slackware is cool. a lot of work done by hand but it gives experience
<dennister> k, back...but this bloody broken msttforefonts is preventing me from installing anything properly...just get errors
<dennister> can't seem to get rid of the mstt thing, either, tried uninstalling, reinstalling...
<Sanne> dennister: did you install msttcorefonts from synaptic?
<dennister> no, unfortunately...was following a howto for myth...used apt-get
<Sanne> dennister: apt-get is fine also, but did you use official ubuntu repositories?
<dennister> have no idea...apt-get doesn't tell u where it's getting the apps it's getting
<Sanne> dennister: you can look with: apt-cache policy msttcorefonts
<Sanne> dennister: if you want, paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org so we can have a look
<dennister> k. pasted the line into shell and i have lots of info I don't know what to do about...can't find the repository it used...will try the paste line
<Sanne> dennister: while you're at it, paste also the install errors you were talking about.
<shegman> erm. noob question because of translation problems. what do they mean with freenode "lilo"?
<dennister> sorry...i don't think i got any results to paste...just directions on how to use the less command
<dennister> i'll try the pasting the error message
<Sanne> dennister: please paste also the command you gave
<dennister> can't do the past of the terminal into past.org either...not from synaptic, anyway
<Sanne> dennister: ok, let's do this slowly... open a konsole, enter the following command and execute it: apt-cache policy msttcorefonts
<Sanne> dennister: tell me when you did that please
<dennister> hold on...did the msttcorefonts thing about 30-60 minutes ago...error messages say something about a defoma scipt, so i did it...seems to be cleaning things up
<promethevs_> hi everyone
<promethevs_> recently ive updated amarok to 1.4.3 and now i can;t play flac files, anyone know how to fix it?
<dennister> hahahaha!~!! problem fixed...linix-restricted...k8 installed with no errors!
<drnoone> My TVCard Remote isn't working. The rest of te functions works ok. I have a saa7134 based Card running on Dapper......anyone had the same problem?
<dennister> wahoo!
<Sanne> dennister: ok, congrats then :)
<dennister> thx for ur support guys!
<Sanne> dennister: well, you fixed it all by yourself after all :)
<dennister> now the other nvidia drivers should go in without so many probs, including the one from the nvidia site with the run command
<Nickste> is there anyway to make the icons, on the task bar, be fixed to a cetain desktop? E.g, wen I click on desktop 2, only the icons of the programs in desktop 2 will display on the taskbar?
<dennister> yeah, i did fix it, but lots of times i have to ask for help b4 i can finally figure it out for myself...lol
<Sanne> dennister: I recommend installing the drivers from the ubuntu repositories
<dennister> yes, I do try to do that most of the time
<dennister> but obviusly things like w32codecs can't be installed that way
<tac> kubuntu en espaol?
<Sanne> dennister: I mean the nvidia drivers, from the repositories
<dennister> not the one from the nvidia site with the run extension?
<Sanne> dennister: hold on a sec
<dennister> I've got a 7800 series card here
<Sanne> dennister: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Sanne> dennister: better use ubuntu packages if you can
<dennister> yes, I've been reading that, but it does refer us to the nvidia site with the run download
<Sanne> dennister: no
<promethevs_> my xine engine doesn't play flac files, anyone hav this problem?
<dennister> no?
<Sanne> dennister: it says to install the packahes nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules for your kernel, both packages are in the ubuntu repositories. The nvidia kernel module is precompiled for us, so we won't have to use the installed from the nvidia site.
<dennister> I just successfully re-installed the nvidia-glx file from xynaptic, and it says to run a command afterwards to configure it, but i got another error in shell
<Sanne> dennister: please paste any errors to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dennister> that's good to know sanne, but here's the error when i ran the command xyanptic told me to:
<dennister> the command that xyanptic told me to do was: nvidia-glx-config enable
<dennister> I did, and here's what I got
<Sanne> dennister: please paste any errors to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dennister> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<dennister> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<dennister> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<dennister> command:
<dennister> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<dennister> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<dennister> from nv to nvidia.
<dennister> sorry
<Sanne> dennister: please don't paste in here
<dennister> k...won't do it again
<dennister> sorry
<klerfayt> Nickste: you probably mean this http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5871/pilt1ha7.png
<Sanne> dennister: this just means that your xorg config file has been altered, maybe by another script, or by you manually. Just do what it tells you:  md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<dennister> lol...k
<klerfayt> dennister: or you can run  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dennister> all right: it ended up giving me a line with the hash number and the file name
<dennister> and i did the nvidia-xconfig to make sure...it told me the new xorg.conf was written
<dennister> whew!
<Sanne> dennister: you just have updated the checksum of the xorg config file, so that you can now proceed. Make a backup first, just to be sure, of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> dennister: ok, too late:)
<Sanne> dennister: I told you where it put the backup file, I hope. Take note of that, in case it doesn't work.
<Sanne> dennister: *it* told you
<intelikey> i'm getting an xfce error, 'cant look up host name for blah, this will prevent xfce from functioning correctly'   ?
<intelikey> maybe that should be in #xubuntu ???
<dennister> yes, i just took a look at the new xorg.conf file, and it is the way it should be. I did actually know where it was, as I'd already backed up the orginal file by making a copy of it
<Sanne> intelikey: maybe, or even in #ubuntu. I suspect this error is not desktop specific...
<dennister> learned the hard way to ALWAYS make a backup of a *.conf file before changing it
<Sanne> dennister: ah, good! Well, then you should be good to go, and hopefully know how to revert to the old config if your xserver doesn't start.
<intelikey> Sanne maybe.  but i don't /j ubuntu any more.
<dennister> and yes, sanne, *it* did tell me, but gave me two options
<Sanne> intelikey: not? How come?
<dennister> yep, let's hope I'm good to go...I'm jsut gonna check out a coupla things and then try to reboot, which of course will be the acid test
<Sanne> dennister: so, then, be brave and restart your x server, and hopefully see you in a few seconds :)
<intelikey> i'm sensitive that way.   ban me for no reason and i take it personally.
<dennister> brave???!?!?! i'm scared sh*tless
<dennister> cya soon, and Thanks!!!
<Sanne> dennister: you *did* boot into your new kernel before installing nvidia, did you?
<zorglu_> q. is there a set of font i could add to kubuntu ? i failed to find one font i could look at :) something like a text tty would be goo d:)
<dennister> nnnnoooooooooooo
<Sanne> dennister: what?!?
<intelikey> zorglu_ clean
<dennister> lol, I didn't exit from this irc, did I?
<zorglu_> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ font name  clean
<freewill> first time i installedd my nv drivers was on mandrake 9.2 and i needed to compile kernel headers with gcc in init 3 mode that was user-friendly my ass
<intelikey> zorglu_ looks almost like console
<Sanne> dennister: you need to make sure that you installed the restricted mosules package for the kernel you plan to use with nvidia and you plan to boot into.
<klerfayt> zorglu_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<zorglu_> intelikey: cool :) i dont find it while searching in kde fonte selector, which packet should i get ?
<zorglu_> package
<dennister> so to make up for my non-booting after I installed the linux restricted...
<Sanne> intelikey: well, that doesn't sound nice with this banning... but maybe somebody was just overreacting? It can be pretty stressful there at times.
<dennister> I should probably save the new xorg.conf file with a different extension, rename the original xorg.conf file, then boot into the new k8 kernel, and install the nvdida?
<Sanne> dennister: exactly! :)
<zorglu_> klerfayt: what is it supposed to do ? i launched it and it ask many things i dont get :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ hmmm  it used to be default in the 100dpi set    i don't know.    apt-cache search font
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok will look
<dennister> k, gotcha...thank the lord for backups...and thx again for catching me b4 a disaster
<Sanne> dennister: you're welcome, and good luck
<klerfayt> zorglu_: maybe you don't like default antialiasing of fonts in kubuntu...
<dennister> hopefully i'll bback soon with a report. If i'm not back...u know i'm in trouble :-)
<klerfayt> zorglu_: this command lets you change font antialiasing stuff
<zorglu_> klerfayt: ah ok will try thanks
<freewill> i have got opengl enabled with only installing nvidia-glx and editing xorg.conf nv-->nvidia do i realy need to restricted kernel modules?
<Sanne> freeflying: I guess that's the important package with the actual kernel module, so, yes ;)
<Sanne> freeflying: chances are they were already installed
<zorglu_> klerfayt: much better indeed :)
<freewill> ok so that might be the reson boson is crashing?
<Sanne> freeflying: sorry, meant freewill
<Sanne> freewill: dunno, what's boson?
<freewill> a stratigy game
<Sanne> freewill: needing opengl?
<freewill> written in opgl and for kde
<Sanne> ah
<Sanne> freewill: try to start the game from a konsole window and look at the errors it gives you, might help find the problem
<freewill> w8 a sec..
<wayne__> amap
<Sanne> freewill: looks nice, this boson
<wayne__> amap
<Rug> Can kopete import account settings from gaim?
<freewill> can't find the post where i put the info of the error
<freewill> or i thing i got it
<freewill> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258567
<Sanne> freewill: looking
<Homer> when is edgy eft comming out?
<freewill> i use this how-to https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html they say here you only need nvidia-glx
<Arepie> "dapper" or "knot 3" is betteR?
<wayne__> anyone know why i can apt-get Kismet but i cant see it in my KDE menu?
<Sanne> freewill: I guess you have the modules, otherwise x wouldn't have started. But let's check to be sure. Please paste (here) the output of: uname -a
<lupine_85> dapper, if you need to ask :)
<allyourcrwebs> wayne__: guess it doesn't have a menu entry via default
<wayne__> can i make one?
<allyourcrwebs> sure
<klerfayt> speaking of nvidia-glx - anyone know why nvidia-settings don't load my settings at login like they do it in suse e.g.
<allyourcrwebs> wayne__: right click on the K, and hit menu editor
<Homer> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wayne__> how do i whipsrer back to people?
<xithilinx> hey does anyone here know how to install ati drivers in kubuntu
<klerfayt> wayne__: sometimes you have to logout and login to update kmenu
<klerfayt> wayne__: maybe there is command to do it
<freewill> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Sanne> freewill: got my last message?
<klerfayt> freewill: can you run glxgears? (in konsole)
<freewill> yes
<Sanne> freewill: can you do what I asked, please?
<host-one> hello:)
<freewill> yes for glxgears in console
<sybux> Hi, I'm looking for wine guru ! are they online tonight ?
<Sanne> freewill: I said: I guess you have the modules, otherwise x wouldn't have started. But let's check to be sure. Please paste (here) the output of: uname -a
<host-one> why in firefox at google video I can't hear audio?
<kalagaraz> What can I use to make a movie of my desktop?
<freewill> yes i have notice that just now it must have installed automaticly
<allyourcrwebs> glxgears will run without nvidia-glx,  just very slowly
<Sanne> freewill: so you also confirmed that you have linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<klerfayt> host-one: that's because flash uses oss audio
<Sanne> freewill: *already*, not also
<intelikey> allyourcrwebs yeah i get about 60fps
<freewill> Sanne: i have linux-restricted-modules-i386
<klerfayt> host-one: and oss plays only then other applications aren't using audiocard
<Sanne> freewill:  and is this the ecaxt version you need for your running kernel?
<klerfayt> host-one: other solution is to configure alsa-oss
<freewill> Sanne i guess so (i didn't install it) but i don't have x64 if ur asking that.
<intelikey> does there need to be an empty file /etc/host.{allow,deny}  ?
<Sanne> freewill: *sigh* that's why I bade you to give me the output of 'uname -a', so that I can help you make sure. So I suggest you just do it. Please?
<karim_> yo ppl
<karim_> any Egyptian folks in here
<karim_> ?
<freewill> sry
<SillyZ> uname -a is not going to reveal any passwords or such, its just going to provide version information about what your running in linux, ie: linux kernel
<karim_> yo Cairo is in fa hauuuuse
<freewill> Linux freewill-desktop 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<SillyZ> Sanne: thought id try and help a bit
<intelikey> i've lost my menu   xfce wont display a menu
<Sanne> freewill: ok, thanks. Now please run the command and paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<roffman20> wenas
<roffman20> como estan
<Sanne> SillyZ: let me just try this one, ok? ;)
<karim_> can't run .asf ,mpeg .mpg
<SillyZ> Sanne: np
<dennister> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaackkkkkkkkkk :-)
<roffman20> nadie habla espaol
<karim_> on caffeine
<dennister> worked beautifully, first with just the new kernel, and then with the kernel + new xorg.conf file
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dennister> i can't thank u enough, sanne
<roffman20> gracias
<Sanne> SillyZ: I'm trying to help freewill find out if the linux-restricted-modules matches the installed kernel.
<Sanne> dennister: I take that as a "wohoo, it worked", yes? :)
<dennister> yes, yes, yes
<Sanne> dennister: wohoo!
<freewill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23790
<Sanne> freewill: looking
<dennister> now the next challenge is to get mysql working...but later; I need a nap and then make a phone call for work
<intelikey> twm has no menu    well it has one but there is no apps in it.  only twm commands   ?
<dennister> not even a job, cause i don't get paid, but i'm back at my old recruiter's schedule of recruting pps on a sunday afternoon
<dre> i just started with kubuntu one week ago,but i think its very dapper...:)
<dennister> hopefully I'll run into u again sanne
<kalagaraz> What can I use to record a video of my desktop?
<dennister> dre: I'm shocked! what a pun!
<intelikey> hmmm, i guess i've borked it well
<Sanne> freewill: so, we see the the restricted modules version matches your kernel's version exactly: 2.6.15-23-386. That tells us that the installation of your nvidia drivers seems to be correct. next we take a look again at the error message from boson.
<dre> a pun?....
<freewill> should i paste it in again the same way?
<dennister> lol...yes, a play upon words: ubuntu....dapper....
<Sanne> dennister: I'm pretty often on freenode, except time stretches where my workload is too high. Looking forward to meet you again :)
<dre> a ok....yep thats what i mean
<dennister> later pps :-)
<Sanne> freewill: I think I have the tab still open, sec
<Sanne> freewill: yup
<Sanne> freewill: the first line of interest is: libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sanne> freewill: boson want a library but can find it. Now we try to find out why.
<freewill> Sanne: how do we do that?
<Sanne> freewill: it looks for a file /usr/lib/libGL.so, which I have on my system. Let's see what your system tells you, type: ls -la /usr/lib/libGL.so
<freewill> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2006-09-16 19:41 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1
<Sanne> freewill: hm, if you have it, boson should find it. What does this return:  ls -la /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<kalagaraz> What can I use to record a video of my desktop?
<freewill> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2006-09-16 03:27 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.8762
<Sanne> freewill: that's the same what I have.
<Sanne> freewill: onelast time, please paste the output of the following command to the pastebin: ls -l /usr/lib/libGL*
<kalagaraz> I need something to record my desktop :(
<Sanne> kalagaraz: I think we all know this by now :)
<kalagaraz> yeah well I was disconnected, and didn't see an answer
* Sanne scrolls
<Sanne> kalagaraz: it seems there was no reply
<freewill> Sanne http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23792
<kalagaraz> how can no one know of a tool to record...
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Try wink
<surimi> I have compile and install http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39052
<surimi> cause it doesn't exist un deb
<Sanne> freewill: I can't dcc because of my router. You can attach a picture on the pastebin also, at the bottom :)
<surimi> in Ubuntu/gnome there is no Font manager like that
<freewill> k
<surimi> but now I have this  http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?215
<bipolar> In edgy, will there be an applet to control ejecting pcmcia/cardbus cards?
<Sanne> freewill: this is what I have, let's compare: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23793
<SillyZ> whats a good application to test a webcam with under kubuntu?
<freewill> can i edit the pate or must i make a new one in order to post a pic?
<Sanne> freewill: dunno
<kalagaraz> how do I run an installer.sh file?
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: sh file.sh
<ketsugi|IMF> ./installer.sh
<octan> whats the diff between openssh and ssh ?
<freewill> Sanne i got this extra i think /usr/lib/libGL.la
<wayne__> anyone know of a good readme file on how to setup and run kismet?
<kalagaraz> ahh wink doesn't work for amd64 :(
<wayne__> im having probems
<octan> kalagaraz yes it does :P just compile it for a 64 arch :P
<freewill> Sanne btw do you know if boson works? i mean maybe the thing is broken or something?
<kalagaraz> I dunno how to compile...
<Sanne> freewill: *I* got this extra, you don't seem to have it.
<kalagaraz> the installer.sh file says x86 only
<freewill> Sanne sorry yeah u got it
<Sanne> freewill: I don't know if boson works. My next check would be if you can run other opengl apps :)
<Sanne> freewill: but this libGL.la worries me. Let me check where it came from and if you should have it.
<freewill> Sanne i can run supertux;nexuiz
<Sanne> freewill: ah
<freewill> Sanne supertux is opengl mode
<kalagaraz> how do I comple wink for 64?
<Sanne> freewill: so have you tried boson again recently? Same error?
<octan> but an extra option to make command
<octan> man make
<freewill> Sanne yes
<kalagaraz> I don't see make anywhere...
<freewill> Sanne i think its the game....
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: It's a command you type
<sybux> I've got a liitle question : I'm running on a pentium D proc. Shall I need to recompil my kernel for the 2nd proc be used ?
<Sanne> freewill: I mean, it tells us nonsense, it says it wants /use/lib/libGL.so, and you have this file. It must be blind ;)
<kalagaraz> there is no source for wink though. It's just binaries
<Hawkwind> sybux: No, use the linux-686 kernel which is for SMP kernels
<freewill> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23796
<Hawkwind> s/kernels/processors
<freewill> Sanne: i guess its blind
<MidMark> hi
<Sanne> freewill: I also come to think it might be boson that's at fault.
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: You untar the package, cd to the directory it makes, then read the README or INSTALL files
<MidMark> someone knows where to find ubuntu packages for mandvd 2.2?
<sybux> Hawkwind: once again, you save my life !
<klerfayt> what is the package name of i686kernel and do I have to just reboot after installing it?
<Hawkwind> klerfayt: linux-686
<octan> kalagaraz then you need to jail it to 32bit
<Sanne> freewill: oh, that's another error
<octan> kalagaraz, 1 sec
<Hawkwind> !info mandvd
<ubotu> Package mandvd does not exist in any distro I know
<freewill> Sanne: thats in the boson-info app
<octan> kalagaraz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<kalagaraz> it says ""This installer only has x86 binaries. Sorry.""
<octan> dude look at link i gave you :P
<klerfayt> Hawkwind: I see; and reboot will take to my new kernel; no configuration required?
<MidMark> !why not?
<Sanne> freewill: I don't have a folder "modules" in /usr/X11R6/lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why not? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> just change hoary to dapper
<kalagaraz> none of that stuff in that link makes any sense to me
<Sanne> freewill: so I guess boson would also error on me, and this looks suspiciously like a bug.
<octan> kalagaraz it makes perfectly sence :P
<kalagaraz> well I've never used linux before
<MidMark> none in the world uses mandvd?
<freewill> Sanne: theres another tab that dispays errors
<octan> kalagaraz follow it step by step
<Sanne> freewill: this file it wants is here: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
<kalagaraz> What's it do?
<freewill> Sanne: lest me just upload it
<Hawkwind> klerfayt: It should, yes
<Sanne> freewill: I suspect by now that the maitainer didn't tell boson to look in the correct location for this file.
<Sanne> freewill: ok
<kalagaraz> error on step one
<kalagaraz> E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<freewill> Sanne: k, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23799
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<freewill> Sanne: thats about all the info i can get (the console and those 2 tabs)
<kalagaraz> still get E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<freewill> Sanne: will you please try and file a bug report? i don't know how :P
<Sanne> freewill: that's an even better error message. I think i'm at the end of the line here, you may try to post those error screenshots at the forums, and if that doesn't lead to a solution, you might consider filing a bug at launchpad for boson.
<Sanne> freewill: ha!
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Then install it
<kalagaraz> how?
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Same way you install everything else, sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<kalagaraz> thats what I'm trying to do
<kalagaraz> sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<Sanne> freewill: you really should do it, because 1. I don't have it installed, 2. I also didn't do a bug report yet, and 3. don't be lazy! ;)
<Hawkwind> !info dchroot
<ubotu> dchroot: Execute commands under different root filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: You need to set up all of your repos correctly first
<Hawkwind> !repos > kalagaraz
<freewill> Sanne k lol
<freewill> Sanne so u say launchpad
<Sanne> freewill: yeah, I can try to find the bug page, sec.
<Sanne> freewill: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<kalagaraz> I've did that already Hawkwind
<Sanne> freewill: there's link "report a bug", and maybe there's help on that on the wiki also?
<freewill> Sanne k
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: dchroot is in universe so you need to make sure you have universe as one of your repos
<Sanne> freewill: of yourse, first try to search for other bugs on boson, maybe it's already reported.
<kalagaraz> I have multiverse as that guide says
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Universe
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Big difference from multiverse
<kalagaraz> it says
<kalagaraz> nce that's done you will want to add Multiverse to them. Double click the universe text so that you get an edit box and beside universe type multiverse and hit Enter and do the same for the other line as well.
<kalagaraz> in that guide
<kalagaraz> that you send me
<Hawkwind> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Read that URL there.  It tells you about multiverse and universe
<kalagaraz> Yes I followed that guide exactly yesterday
<kalagaraz> it sets up mutliverse
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Open up your /etc/apt/sources.list and add universe to each line that has multiverse
<Hawkwind> This is where you will be able to enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories. The first step on this page is to locate this line and the line below it. Once you have found these two line right click and select enable for both the deb and deb-src lines.
<Sanne> freewill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: ^^^^^^ that's from the URL
<kalagaraz> oh I was suppose to add
<kalagaraz> not change
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: That page does both actually :)
<Sanne> freewill: you *did* install boson from the ubuntu repos, didn't you?
<kalagaraz> ok it works now
<kalagaraz> sorry :(
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: No worries :)
<rudy__> hola?
<freewill> Sanne yes the deb files from ubuntu
<freewill> Sanne (ubuntu's archive)
<Sanne> freewill: ok, just to be sure it's actually a bug in an ubuntu package :)
<kalagaraz> I installs istanbul from the repo now. Where is it installed to?
<kalagaraz> nm
<kalagaraz> got it
<freewill> Sanne what should i put in further information?
<Nookie^> how do i restart kicker??
<Sanne> freewill: er... I'm sorry, I really didn't do this myself... can anybody please help freewill with abug report? <waves to channel>
<Hawkwind> killall kicker && kicker
<Nookie^> thanx
<klerfayt> hmm I rebooted and still using i386 kernel instead of i686
<DaSkreech> What's kabc?
#kubuntu 2007-09-10
<zgmf-x20a> ii  nvidia-glx                                 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<zgmf-x20a> ii  nvidia-glx-dev                             1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver devel
<zgmf-x20a> rc  nvidia-glx-new                             1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<zgmf-x20a> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                      NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<zgmf-x20a> ic  nvidia-settings                            1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1                  Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driv
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: these were installed
<mattperry1976> yes I rebooted after the updates
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  if you follow those instructions, you should be able to install manually, but you need to make sure you have all the build-essential things and you need to be sure that you always tell the system to compile the interface from scratch (dont download)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<the-erm> Has anyone ever had a problem with a usb device hanging?  If so what /etc/init.d/<scriptname> restart would you run to restart it?
<the-erm> I had to reboot
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ic... and yes that would be the problem, i dont know how install things like that manually
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so with those files that are installed, do i have all the necessary items?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well on that nVidia page it gives you the detailed directions, just be sure you have the build-essential package (i.e. compile tools) installed, then when asked during the install, DONT download, have the system compile your interface
<BluesKaj> kkathman, he can download the .run file , but then he must cd to the directory where it downloaded and do: ./filename.run in the konsole to install it
<Schuenemann> hey, anyone heard anything about AMD announcing they'll open ATI specification?
<dudeicles> is it just me or does this channel never have ops?
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  yeah I think thats mentioned on that page
<emilsedgh> Schuenemann: maybe they will be included in 8.04
<dthacker-lt> dudeicles: they morph into ops when they need to
<dudeicles> lol ok
<kkathman> no,zgmf-x20a you dont have the nvidia kernel generic interface file
<Schuenemann> emilsedgh, but it was proprietary before, right?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, yes it was anounced a few days ago that ATI is doing a rewrite of most of the linux drivers for thair graphics cards
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: well, what i did was download it, and then in console typed in sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run and it did nothing
<Schuenemann> that's nice
<emilsedgh> Schuenemann: there is a propertiary driver and a Free Driver
<mattperry1976> kkathman: yes I rebooted after the updates
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, so how do i get the nvidia kernal generic interface?
<Schuenemann> emilsedgh, I'm talking abotu the specification
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well it certainly should have done SOMETHING :)
<dudeicles> too bad you can't use mIRC on ubuntu
<jonny> Hi guys.  I'm completely new to kubuntu and was wondering if somebody could tell me where I can configure a startup script?  Gnome has that nice System > Preference > Sessions.  What's the KDE equivalent?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you have to install it or compile it
<Schuenemann> dudeicles, wiine works
<emilsedgh> Schuenemann: ah not it wasnt
<dudeicles> Schuenemann: Does mIRC work in wine?
<emilsedgh> jonny: systemSettings->Advanced
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: well it says "sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run" when i type that in to konsle
<Schuenemann> dudeicles, yeah, but remember it's paid :-p
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  for my box it is:  nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic
<emilsedgh> jonny: the, goto Session Manager :)
* dthacker-lt sees mIRC and recoils in horror
<zgmf-x20a> ca i install that file from adept?
<escuter> excuse me, I want to set skim up to be able to type in a couple languages
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a,try ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run
<jonny> Thanks emilsedgh.  Can I configure startup scripts in there?  How do I do that?
<escuter> can anybody give me a hand?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  sounds like you a) are not in the directory you downloaded the file or b) the permissions arent set
* dudeicles looks at dthacker-lt
<emilsedgh> jonny: scripts? if thats a script, place it in !/.kde/Autostart
<emilsedgh> ~/.kde/Autostart jonny
<escuter> my /etc/environment looks like this
<escuter> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<escuter> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: it said "bash: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run: No such file or directory" when i put that
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: sh ./nvida...
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: and kkathman fyi, it is on my desktop
<escuter> and I read that I need to add LC_CTYPE="ja_JA.UTF-8" to be able to type japanese
<jonny> Brilliant emilsedgh.  Thanks a lot.
<emilsedgh> jonny: np
<escuter> but I also want to be able to type Yiddish
<escuter> and I don't know how to add more than one string to that variable..
<escuter> separated by :?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  then go to your console and cd to ~/Desktop   then execute your sh command
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, cd to your desktop or move the file to /home/yourname , cuz the konsole assumes /home/yourname as the default directory
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: actually, i just moved the file into home and yah the command works now.  but now i am meet with the error message that i must run it as root
<Schuenemann> Where can I find qsocket.h, qvbox.h, qhbox.h, qhttp.h, qdom.h and other QT libraries?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and BluesKaj how do i do that as root?
<Biovore> Schuenemann: got libqt4-dev?
<BluesKaj> sudo ./filename
<Schuenemann> Biovore, yes
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ahhhh ic ic, ok let me try that
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, /usr/include/qt3
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  use sudo
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, actually I'm trying to compile something with 'make' and it complains those libraries are missing
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and BluesKaj ok, new error comes up.  it says i appear to be running an x server and cannot proceed.  what x server could this possibly be?????
<Schuenemann> and there is no qt3 directory, only qt4. Do I need qt3 package too?
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, you have all the various -dev packages?
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, I don't know, I installed libqt4-dev only
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jesus18_> hola
<jesus18_> a t dos como estan
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  sorry Im assuming too much - you must exit your gui session and stop X before you install the nvidia device
<NickPresta> !es | jesus18_
<ubotu> jesus18_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hd> #denmark
<jesus18_> hola
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: then how am i supposed to still be able to talk with you guys?  i have to exit everything???
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  the install process has to be dong wholly in the shell (konsole)
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, it's possible you need the qt3 packages. I did a `locate qsocket.h` and it returned /usr/include/qt3. The the other files are there too.
<BluesKaj> stdin, are you around ?
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, is it libqt3-mt-dev ?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: do you have the build-essentials installed?
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, I believe so. You might also need the libqt3-headers
<BluesKaj> err build-essential
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i think so, pretty sure, sudo build-essential right?
<kkathman> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, ok, I'll install them
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, it is also possible that you need to specific the --with-qt-includes/libraries flag. Check out ./configure --help
<NickPresta> s/specific/specify
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  go through that and be sure
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, there is no configure
<Schuenemann> I ran qmake first
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, oh. Then I suppose you don't need to do that :)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and BluesKaj ok its going thru it now, there is some installing being done
<BluesKaj> yes kkathman, zgmf-x20a ...hang on , there is something else he needs too ...looking it up
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, it still says I don't have those libraries... can I run this 'locate file' anywhere?
* xp_killer hi 
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, you can run `locate filename` to try and find the files, to see if you do, indeed, have them.
<mattperry1976> I'm thinking that I'm having some kind of 'permission' issues...as if I try to modify anything that saves to my home folder I get messages that start "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/mattperry/... Reported error was: Permission denied."
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, anywhere? or at a specific directory (sub ones, for ex) ?
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, anywhere.
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, `man locate` for more information
<mattperry1976> can anyone help with making sure that my permissions are set to the default etc?
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  so you said you did reboot after you installed the updates?
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, sudo apt-get install  module-assistant then sudo apt-get module-assistant update
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, k... well, I don't have them yet
<Schuenemann> weird thing is that I see a libqt3-dev package but can't install it
<Schuenemann> says it's unavailable and might be missing or is obsolete
<zgmf-x20a> ok so kkathman and BluesKaj i have built essential and that is now done.  so, i will type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" into terminal and then the screen will go blank and i will have my normal prompt.  at that point i will type in "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run" and the drivers will install correct????
<BluesKaj>  zgmf-x20a ,then do the sudo ./filename.run again
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ok ill install those first
<mattperry1976> kkathman: yes I did
<BluesKaj> brb,,, gotta set up the lawn sprinllers
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, using `dpkg -l | grep qt`, I have: libqt3-mt-dev, and ibqt3-headers, as far as dev. packages go.
<Schuenemann> how about libqt3-dev ?
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  ok lets open konqueror and navigate to /home/mattperry/.kde/share/apps/
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, nope.
<Schuenemann> hmm
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  you may have to go to the VIEW tab in Konq and check to view hidden files
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ok, just so you know, the first command worked, but the second, the update did not, and it came back with this error "E: Invalid operation module-assistant"
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, apparently, libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3-headers replace libqt3-dev
<Schuenemann> damn
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, which application is this, specifically?
<Schuenemann> sopcast
<Schuenemann> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sopcast.org%2F&ei=xm7kRt2HHZuOeebp8I0K&usg=AFQjCNE_qmI2CkyFvez7K3Sa_mPaurc1LA&sig2=LqTV16kKTqra4WsiuOxHqQ
<Schuenemann> sorry
<mattperry1976> kkathman
<Schuenemann> http://www.sopcast.org/
<mattperry1976> kkathman: ok I'm there
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, I have sopcast installed from the repos.
<outspan> hi everybody, i have a question
<thomas_> does anyone know how to setup "wine"?
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, really? does it work fine?
<Schuenemann> which repo was it?
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, yeah. I watched a couple of NBA games on it.
<Schuenemann> please, tell me the repository
<outspan> i have kubuntu 7.04 amd64, it will shut down suddenly about every half an hour, any idea why?
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  ok, right click on the konqueror directory, choose properties, then click on the permissions tab
<emilsedgh> thomas_: sudo apt-get install wine :)
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, I installed 'sopcast' from the repos (I'll get the link in a minute) and then I compile 'qsopcast' myself (it's a QT frontend to sopcast).
<thomas_> emilsedgh: i think I have it installed but it doesn't work
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  the the ownership and user should be mattperry
<emilsedgh> thomas_: whats the problem?
<outspan> i also had some problems installing, had to install text mode
<thomas_> emilsedgh: I wanna be able to run some windows applications, so wine opens .exe's
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, well, I guess that won't help me... my problem is exacly the qt frontend
<mattperry1976> kkathman: it is
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, well the update after the istall was a bit of overkill, but now the invidia driver install should work
<emilsedgh> thomas_: go to konsole and type wine /path/to/your/file.exe
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  then at the top the owner should have "Can view and Modify"  the others should be "Forbidden"
<MekApelsin> is the extra repos on kubuntu.org gone?
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, I'll show you all the qt related packages I have installed. You can install them one-by-one and see if it solves your problem.
<mattperry1976> kkathman: they are
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: lol, ok, so i am going to do those steps as i said above and give it a go
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<thomas_> emilsedgh: is that the best way to run windows applications?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: so i guess everything will shut down and ill brb
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  ok then thats correct and permissions are ok it seems
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/temp/qtpackages
<BluesKaj> don't zgmf-x20a not necessary!\
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, I found a .deb on a blog on google
<emilsedgh> thomas_: maybe they will be opened when you double-click on them, i dunno, but why do you want to run a win application?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: huh?  why???
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  if you want you can click on the konq subdirectory and look at the permissions of the bookmarks.xml file to be sure they are the same
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: i thought i had to stop all x applications
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, okay, try that. Alternately, try installing qt3-dev-tools and see if that helps.
<Schuenemann> ok
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, you don't need to shut X down
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: i see so that package i just installed gives me that freedom to not shut down x??
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, I already have it
<mattperry1976> kkathman: bookmarks.xml is root...ah ha...
<BluesKaj> where do the instructions say to shut X down, zgmf-x20a
<erichj> emilsedgh: i would imagine he/she wants to run windows apps because there are either no linux alternatives or none that work as well as whatever they need
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  hmm thats a problem yeah
<solarwaver> is anyone knows how i run script files?
<thomas_> emilsedgh: so I can play games :D
<erichj> ./<script name>
<emilsedgh> erichj: maybe, but most of the times people do not know about Linux programs
<mattperry1976> kkathman: how does that get that way?..and how do I fix it? lol
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: as soon as i type in "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run" it will unpack, etc etc, then brings me to the nvidia installer screen and says error, you appear to be running an x server, please exit x before installing
<GoodHabit> Hello! How to define the application to view *.flv files?
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  hard to say, but maybe you copied those bookmarks from some other system maybe?
* emilsedgh finds GNU/Linux games more Fun than Windows games, at least for a few minutes of play-and-rest
<Schuenemann> GoodHabit, Configurations > Configure Konqueror
<outspan> I've just installed kubuntu 7.04 amd64 but it will suddenly shut down every half an hour, i have no idea why. Any hints?
<erichj> emilsedgh: i suppose. although i still run ms office because there are no one note alternatives.
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: konqueror->settings->configure
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, don't use the "sh" .use  sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run
<GoodHabit> But i am using krusader...
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ok ill give that a go
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: then go to File Associations
<outspan> I've just installed kubuntu 7.04 amd64 but it will suddenly shut down every half an hour, i have no idea why. Any hints?
<GoodHabit> emilsedgh: Where i can find File Associations?
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: konqueror->settings->configure
<mattperry1976> kkathman: ok so now do you have any idea how to fix it?
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  if there's anything in /home/mattperry  that doesnt have the ownership and user = mattperry, then you wont be able to save anything
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ok, and then i get this error when doing that "sudo: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run: command not found"
<solarwaver> goodhabit download amadis converter so u convert them in to avi/Divx'
<solarwaver> is anyone knows how i run script files?
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: also, you could right click on a .flv file and go to open with... place and choose the application you want and check the ;make it default' checkbox
<thomas_> I can'topen Program files
<erichj> solarwaver: in konsole type 'sudo ./scriptnamehere' no '
<GoodHabit> I have another problem - kaffeine @ menu seems like "affeine" and it cannot be fixed with menu editor.
<thomas_> I think linux doesn't allow to have spaces in folder names?
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, copy and paste this exactly:  sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: i did try that as well, same error, but slightly different, it says "sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run: command not found"
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, I installed the .deb and I'm running a GUI... should I see anything on the list?
<dudeicles> has anyone here ever used GXMame?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: the sh seems to be needed?
<solarwaver> erichj sudo what?
<mattperry1976> kkathman: so is there a way to reset everything in my home folder to my ownership etc?
* BluesKaj shrugs ...dunno , maybe your in the wrong directory again
<thomas_> how do you navigate to folders with spaces in the names
<Schuenemann> thomas_, use quotes
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  yep, but it may not need it
<solarwaver> erichj sudo what?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: lol ... ummm nooo, just in the home directory, havent changed the prompt at all
<thomas_> ok ry
<newsense> thomas_: tab does autocomplete
<mattperry1976> kkathman: should everything in that folder by default be owned by me if I'm the only user?
<solarwaver> erichj sudo what?
<BluesKaj> ok, zgmf-x20a try from the TTY prompt , ctrl+alt+F2 and type the commands there , then when your done , ctrl+alt+F7 to turn X back on
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  you could launch konqueror under admin mode (i.e. kdesu konqueror) and then open the the directory /home/mattperry/.kde/share/apps and then check that little box that says "Apply changes to all subfolders and contents"  but Im not 100% sure thats necessary,  but about 98.9%
<mattperry1976> right on
<mattperry1976> kkathman: right on...thanks
<kkathman> it makes sense to me that everything under /home/mattperry should have those settings, but you might want to ask a super guru around here
<solarwaver> is anyone knows how i run script files?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ok sounds good, ill give it a whirl.  here goes nothing.  brb
<thomas_> can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to run an .exe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36962/
<Schuenemann> solarwaver, ./scriptName
<BluesKaj> is there a conflict with older nvidia drivers when trying to install new ones?...never encountered that with fglrx
<emilsedgh> thomas_: looks like that wine just 'cannot' run it, go to appdb.winehq.org and see if thats supported or no
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: well that was i8nteresting...  EXACT same error message!!  ARGH!  lol
<thomas_> emilsedgh: ok t y
<solarwaver> is anyone knows how i run script files?
<GoodHabit> Help! Annoing trouble -  kaffeine @ menu seems like "affeine" and it cannot be fixed with menu editor.
<emilsedgh> !repeat | GoodHabit
<ubotu> GoodHabit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, I think you might have to uninstall the old nvidia driver first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<GoodHabit> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GoodHabit> ^)
<kkathman> solarwaver:  in general you just +e the file and run it  but it depends
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: really?  argh.  and i have that web posting... ive been thru it a few times already trying to get this tow work, so i will unistall what i installed and go from there.
<solarwaver> kkathman i do it abd it said permision denied
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, yeah possibly your best bet ...sorry i couldn't help ...think I'll stay out of nvidia prob situ's from now on :(
<kkathman> solarwaver:  sudo :)
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: lol....  aight well i uninstalled those, and i will try again with ctrl alt f2, brb
<solarwaver> when i put sudo it return me comand not found
<kkathman> solarwaver:  sorry I was in err -    sudo chmod +x filename
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  same error!!!!
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: man o man... i wonder how other ppl get these things to work sometimes.
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, what nvidia card is it ?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: it is the nvidia geforce 8600m gs on my laptop, which is the asus f3sv-a1 model
<solarwaver> it does not work
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  I think he needs to make sure he's got the build stuff, exit to console (ctrl-alt-f1), stop X (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop) then execute the sh NVIDIA file and be sure to answer to compile the interface and NOT download it
<tes_> hi 2 all
<solarwaver> any good converter for mkv files?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, should i give that a go and let you know what happens?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  be sure you do one thing first :  back up your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<tes_> can somebody help me: music from amarok etc sounds great, but in linux games it hisses
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i dont know how to do that, how do i do that?
<tes_> i choosed ALSA in sound controls
<izzyb_> I just installed Gutsy Tribe 5.  overall it seems very responsive, but the adapt installer is really slow and unresponsive.  is this a known issue?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  at a console  1) cd /etc/X11     2) cp xorg.conf  xorg.conf.backup
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i had an error.  "cp: cannot create regular file `xorg.conf.backup': Permission denied"
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: try sudo
<BluesKaj> ok zgmf-x20a :  sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run -x
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  then if you experience problems after the other stuff, remove the xorg.conf and copy the backup back:  1) cd /etc/X11  2) rm -f xorg.conf   3) cp xorg.conf,backup  xorg.conf
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  when you get those messages you need to always preface with sudo
<xp_killer> stdin: i have like 1000 file exe how can i decompres them all together?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  in general outside your home directory you'll need sudo to execute things
<Level15> hey
<Biovore> xp_killer: you make it with winzip?
<Level15> i need a hand on setting my bluetooth headset on my box...
<Level15> ssup
<xp_killer> dont have winzip or winwar
<Schuenemann> what can I do so everytime I hit Ctrl + Alt + D it actually minimises all windows?
<zgmf-x20a> ok so kkathman i did that, and returned me back to the prompt zgmf-x20a@zgmf-x20a:/etc/X11$ immediately after.
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok if you are still there- do an    ls     and you'll see the file that you hopefully created
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: now as for the command you gave me, i tried it from home, and it does the exact same thing, uncompresses the files, but this time, it does not even bring me to the installation screen at all, it simply returns to the prompt
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: u want the shortcut to minimize all windows?
<Schuenemann> xp_killer, exacly
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i see a file "xorg.conf.backup " is there, thats it correct?
<Schuenemann> it's boring to have them restored after I run something
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  good  thats correct
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: awesome
<BluesKaj> yeah there are some libs missing from the downloaded driver ..just saw something aboutit ..i think kkathman is on the right path here ...maybe his advice will do the trick :)
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I'll tell you what a very wise fella once told me - you cant operate linux without knowing the command line (so learn those basic commands - they will save you) :)
<Schuenemann> xp_killer, how's it?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so now, do the ctrl alt f1 command, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop command to stop x, then from prompt the sh command to get the installer going correct????
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: lol, i am im coming along, ive got some things down, just have to practise more often
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well Im hoping that you have all the compile tools
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  did you see my post that said what to do if this doesnt work?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: how would i check if i have them or not?
<BluesKaj> kkathman, i just read that there are some libs missing in the downloaded driver
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  were you able to figure out if he has all the stuff?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: 1) cd /etc/X11  2) rm -f xorg.conf   3) cp xorg.conf,backup  xorg.conf correct?
<d347hm4n> ok whats the deal, how do i get compiz and flash working
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  correct
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: im still looking for the shortcut in keyboard & mouse.my own is working allready to minimize all windows it was by default
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: cool.  so, what about the comile tools you were speaking about?
<kkathman> so go give it a try, and follow the prompts normally but be sure you tell it you want to COMPILE your interface NOT download it
<Schuenemann> xp_killer, the default behavior isn't minimise all windows, it's show desktop
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  worst case it will abort and you'll reboot and come back (probably wont need those other things I told you about)
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: well i havent add a short cup to none of my thing and the ctrl alt d works
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok sounds good, hopefully it asks if i want o compile or download... lol.
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, here goes nothing, brb
<Schuenemann> xp_killer, if you hit ctrl alt d and then run an icon on your desktop, does it restore any window?
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: yes it does
<Schuenemann> xp_killer, so, it doesn't actually minimise the windows... :-/
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: u dont want it to restore them ?is that it?
<Schuenemann> yes
<bitlost> is it true i don't need an antivirus in linux?
<izzyb_> yes
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: so why u dont have 2 desktop?
<GoodHabit> How to install restricted extras on amd64 platform?
<xp_killer> virus
<xp_killer> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bitlost> absolutely 100% safe? even with no antivirus?
<xp_killer> bitlost: ^^
<Schuenemann> xp_killer, I don't need 2
<hitmanWilly> bitlost, viruses are basically non-existant for nix
<Schuenemann> bitlost, safeness isn't exacly related to viruses
<bitlost> thanks.. will now read
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: 2desktop is faster
<izzyb_> no thoughts on why adept installer would be slow and unresponsive in gutsy 5?
<Schuenemann> I don't like having 2
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: insted of ctrl+alt+d
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: just role the mouse and u clear to go
<d347hm4n> is there a reference anywhere for 64-bit flash in kubuntu?
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: lol so have 3 then
<Schuenemann> I don't want my windows on 2 desktops... it becomes harder to manage
<hitmanWilly> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<xp_killer> Schuenemann: i dont see wa is hard in it
<hitmanWilly> that's what i was looking for :)
<d347hm4n> yea
<xp_killer> stdin: do u understand french?
<stdin> xp_killer: no
<d347hm4n> thanks
<d347hm4n> hope it werks
<xp_killer> stdin: k.i havent problem understandin the search for files thing
<xp_killer> stdin: like for example i lookin for a video name "sean paul" and i type sean it doesnt find the video do i have to rite the complet name?
<stdin> xp_killer: you know there is a #kubuntu-fr and a #ubuntu-fr yes?
<xp_killer> stdin: i know.i ask no answer so i came here
<stdin> anyway, I don't use kfind, so I can't help with that
<bitlost> so basically if im careful with root access a virus cant live here... right?
<xp_killer> yes
<xp_killer> but cant do nothing
<xp_killer> :)
<hitmanWilly> bitlost, worst case scenario, it eats your home folder
<stdin> bitlost: there really aren't any viruses for linux anyway, and if you did actually manage to get one, it could only damage your files, not the systems
<bitlost> yay... goodbye hors and hours cleaning virus infection to finally have to reinstall xp :D
<bitlost> that's hours not hors
<hitmanWilly> bitlost, welcome to the beauty of linux :)
<stdin> bitlost: no need to de-fragment in linux either :)
<bitlost> reallly??? no defrag???
<hitmanWilly> stdin, at least not with journaled fs's :)
<stdin> yep, not with ext3
<bitlost> double yay
<Cannoli> can someone please help me, my kubuntu display is completley messed up.
<Cannoli> here is a screenie
<Cannoli> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/TMD-Cannoli/snapshot4.jpg
<hitmanWilly> bitlost, basically, a journaled file system, like most on linux are, keeps it from getting fragmented in the first place
<Cannoli> i recently installed the ati driver
<bitlost> what is journaled file system?
<Cannoli> i think thats whts causeing it to mess up
<BluesKaj>  a caution , if you plan on dual booting window/linux then windows will still need anti virus
<hitmanWilly> bitlost, its sort of like having a secretary for your filesystem, vice how a non-journaled system, like windows uses, just throws the files anywhere
<stdin> hitmanWilly: nice explanation :)
<bitlost> will install an av on the old window$
<hitmanWilly> stdin, best i could come up with on short notice
<bitlost> love my journaled thingie :D
<stdin> hitmanWilly: no, it's actually very good, I'm going to steel it :p
<BluesKaj> the filesystem is like a tree with branches , not with notes on the branches telling where to find the files :)
<Cannoli> stdin can u please help m
<Cannoli> me*
<hitmanWilly> stdin, its under creative commons, so go for it :P
<stdin> Cannoli: I looked, I have no clue why that would happen. does it happen with the free driver?
<Cannoli> iunno
<Cannoli> i just foloowed the !ati instructions
<Cannoli> and it worked for a bit
<Cannoli> but i just loaded lkubuntu and its like this
<Cannoli> kubuntu*
<Cannoli> is there any way i can go back to the default generic driver?
<xp_killer> Cannoli: did u restart to see?
<dwidmann|terra> Cannoli: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cannoli> yes xp
<stdin> Cannoli: or, press Alt-F2 and type in "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change the "Driver "fglrx"" to "Driver "ati""
<zgmf-x20a> ok so kkathman and BluesKaj you guys still here?
<kkathman> yep
<zgmf-x20a> cool... so the saga continues... lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so what was the result
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, that depends ....   :)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so now im met with a new error.  the installation went find, everything worked properly.  and yes it does ask you if you want to download, and first time around i selected no, second time i selected yes, but it didnt find anything anyways.  in either scenario however, it came up with the same error message when trying to start x after rebooting.  it said "Error: API mismatch: this nvidia driver
<zgmf-x20a> component is version 100.14.09, but the nvidia kernal modules version does not match.  please make sure that the kernal module and all nvidia driver components have the same version"
<Cannoli> stdin: then wht?
<Cannoli> i saved and closed it
<stdin> Cannoli: then logout and choose "Restart X server" from the login menu
<Cannoli> kk
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  edit your xorg.conf and see if in t changed your driver designation from "nv" to "nvivdia"
<thomas_> OK i got Wine installed but when I try to run Warcraft III it runs, but is very slow and has no sound
<soulrider> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<thomas_> also I get many errors when I do it through console
<soulrider> what command cna i use to see all partitions on all drives ?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  it will be in the device section under your monitor
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: sorry what?  how do i do that?  also, o get my display back i used the reconfigure xorg command so i could get back in here and reset everything, just so you guys know.  i had no other ideqas of how else to get my display back
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  hehe well that works (but copying that xorg back would have too
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: lol... but i wouldnt know how to copy it back without having a display
<thomas_> OK i got Wine installed but when I try to run Warcraft III it runs, but is very slow and has no sound
<zgmf-x20a> kk ok so anyways, what do i have to do to make it work?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  go to konqeror file management, navigate to /etc/X11  and right click on xorg.conf and look under the device section just below the monitor section
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you did have a console tho right?
<ehc> how do I make portable media (cds, flash drives etc.) show up on the desktop?
<BluesKaj> soulrider, df -h
<soulrider> BluesKaj, wont that list the size of the mounted ones?
<kkathman> ehc I think you can go to kcontrol- appeance and themes- icons?
<BluesKaj> yeah soulrider
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes, i had console when i went thru that whole thing, thats how i got that message about the error and would try typing start x and that error came up.  also, for this right click on the xorg.conf file, it doesnt bring up anything likt that, its just the usual copy, paste, etc
<kkathman> ehc no no - sorry - kcontrol - desktop - behavior - device icons
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  right click and should be an option "open with"   just open with kate or kword to view
<soulrider> BluesKaj, i forgot to add an ONLY at the end
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman:
<zgmf-x20a> Section "Device"
<zgmf-x20a> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<zgmf-x20a> 	Driver		"vesa"
<zgmf-x20a> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Jucato> !paste | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zgmf-x20a> Jucato: omg its only a few lines, relax
<ehc> kkathman, thanks
<kkathman> sure :)
<hitmanWilly> zgmf-x20a, anything over three needs to go in a pastebin
<zgmf-x20a> really?  ok, ill just type it out next time
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well ok thats the prob I reckon... see its not recognizing that you have nvidia
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes exactly, but if i cant start x after installing the driver, what am i to do?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  are you in X  and kde now?
<zgmf-x20a> yes
<ehc> kkathman, can I show only device icons and not files or programs?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i reconfiged xorg to get my display back
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok,   kcontrol - Peripherals- Monitor & Display then tell me when you get there
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: without it i would be lost.. lol
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, kkathman , at least there's no conflict with old nvidia drivers ...that can be a prob
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  hes on a generic tho
<kkathman> so yeah
<BluesKaj> so no drivers in the repos for the card ?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: where is k control?  do you just mean system settings and monitors and displays?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  alt-f2 and type kcontrol
<osky> hola hay alguien por aqui?
<zgmf-x20a> which section would you like information from kkathman?
<stdin> !es | osky
<ubotu> osky: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok now in the lower left corner - click on administrator mode and type in your password
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup, and go to hardware im assuming?
<kkathman> yep
<zgmf-x20a> ok, and what here?
<kkathman> click on the configue button zgmf-x20a
<kkathman> next to the graphics card of course
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, done
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  now look in the list and see if you find your card
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  under nvidia of course
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup i went to manufactuer, hten nvidia, but there is nothing beyond the 7 series
<kkathman> rats
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  try choosing the generic nvidia then
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah, bc mine is the 8600m gs make
<BluesKaj> wonder if you need the NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: which generic nvidia? there are a few to choose from here
<hitmanWilly> yeah, the 8000's need the -new driver
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  yah  hes got that
<d347hm4n> hell the 7300 needs the new driver
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  not the legacy
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, is yours a quadro series
<hitmanWilly> no it doesn't, it just suggests you use it :)
<kkathman> you should always use the latest drivers tho IMHO
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes i installled those earlier, and posted the ls on those items.  and no, i di not use legacy
<kkathman> right you dont want to choose legacy :)
<zgmf-x20a> cool.  and as for the quatro.... im honestly not sure
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so if i were to choose a generic driver, then go thru the shutting down x, trying to install the driver, etc, it wil work??
<zgmf-x20a> a generic nvidia card that is
<zgmf-x20a> erm driver
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well if could be worth a try - see right now your xorg.conf has generic in it and it should at the very least have "nv"
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  did you say you got the thing to compile??
<hitmanWilly> the nv driver doesn't work with 8000 cards
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  oh crap yer right
<kkathman> forgot that
<BluesKaj> kkathman, what about using synaptic or adept to install the driver ?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: well right now its on vesa, nv messes the screen up.  and yes it did compile and install absolutely fine.  BUT when trying to start x it gave me that error message that i posted when i got back
<hitmanWilly> apt-get install nvidia-glx-new should work
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  well he said he went through the regular ubuntu setup in the wiki
<kkathman> thats worth a try too zgmf-x20a
<zgmf-x20a> hitmanWilly: no that doesnt work, i tried that already
<hydrogen>  the 8000's require nvidia drivers 100. ?
<hydrogen> probably
<kkathman> try the apt-get that hitmanWilly just posted
<kkathman> cant hurt
<hydrogen> and the 100 series drivers are only in gutsy
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i have done that in the beggining with the walk thur, but i will do it again
<hitmanWilly> zgmf-x20a, once that's done, try running sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  you see any reason he should uninstall what he's got first?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and BluesKaj ok, i have tried that .. again.. and ok, i will try that command now hitmanWilly.  last time i did it deselected the proper installation packages...
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  he has 4 of the 5 files just not the nvidia-kernel thing
<zgmf-x20a> hitmanWilly: ok i typed that and got this message
<zgmf-x20a> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<zgmf-x20a> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<zgmf-x20a> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.con
<hitmanWilly> kkathman, ok, how about he installs linux-restricted-modules?
<zgmf-x20a> that was only 3 lines so i didnt need paste bin!  haha
<BluesKaj> NVIDIA binary 'new' kernel module source
<flaccid> blob
<zgmf-x20a> hitmanWilly: i did that too early, i checked to see if it was installed in adept, it says it is
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  I think he did
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that should come automatically with the driver
<kkathman> I used envy when I installed mine
<zgmf-x20a> i followed that guide to the word and didnt work whatsoever
<hitmanWilly> well, im still running 7000 cards here, so I don't really know all the 8000 quirks
<BluesKaj> envy usually doesn't work on feisty
<kkathman> well I guess it worked for me :)
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  but its mixed signals on my system cuz xorg says I have nvidia, and I can verify 3d acceleration, but kcontol says I have nv so who knows?
<BluesKaj> yeah, didn't work on ati
<christopher> could someone help me with my grub bootloader, if refuses to boot vista now
<zgmf-x20a> so kkathman BluesKaj hitmanWilly should i try going with a generic driver from nvidia, and then trying to install the proper driver again, and hopefully i can start x?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well you've got X started if yer in kde :)
<kkathman> and its the generic driver too
<BluesKaj> christopher , pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes, i have x up and running right now, but remember that is becasue i reconfig xorg to get it back, and the proper drievs did not install b/c:
<zgmf-x20a> "Error: API mismatch: this nvidia driver
<zgmf-x20a> [20:17]  <zgmf-x20a> component is version 100.14.09, but the nvidia kernal modules version does not match.  please make sure that the kernal module and all nvidia driver components have the same version"
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: yep thats because you didnt have the nvidia kernel module that I mentioned
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup, and isnt that what we were looking for in the list?  and so if its not there should i go with a generic one that is listed and retry, or is there a place i can get this module?
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, sudo apt-get install nvidia-new-kernel-source
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: ok one moment
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  do this real quick -  go to a konsole and type uname -a and tell me what kernel you have
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: it says"Linux zgmf-x20a 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<christopher> title		Windows vista
<christopher> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<christopher> makeactive
<christopher> chainloader +1
<christopher> boot
<kkathman> ok kewl
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  do this then    sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic
<zgmf-x20a> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic    kkathman
<kkathman> aha
<kkathman> you dont have the repositories enabled
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: !!?!?!?!  huh!?  it says they are in adept!
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | christopher ... want to see the whole file
<ubotu> christopher ... want to see the whole file: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: are you serious..... i cant believe that was the issue all along....
<christopher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36966/
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  do this ---  open your sources manually - kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<christopher> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36966/
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok it is open, but the document is blank????
<kkathman> huh??
<zgmf-x20a> seriously i kid you not, its blank
<kkathman> ohh oops typo
<kkathman> my bad
<kkathman> sources.list
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: lol
<hitmanWilly> zgmf-x20a, that's a l, not a 1
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> gah
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm, too much grub lately lol
<kkathman> you'll need to look in there and see if you see lines with "restricted" on the end
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  like this:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: im actually having an issue now getting that command to work... it freezes and does not bring me back to prompt
<christopher> BluesKaj, i'm sorry, did I post it correctly
<kkathman> hmm very odd
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yahhhh very i think i broke my terminal!!!
<BluesKaj> yes christopher , but it looks fine to me ...dunno why it's not giving you the vista option
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<kkathman> probably not
<christopher> it gives me the vista option but does not boot, in fact it reboots
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok yah still works, just did sudo apt-getupdate to see if it was ok
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so what command should i try to get the sources list up?
<BluesKaj> christopher, comment out the 'boot' below chainloader
<christopher> BluesKaj, ok
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well, goto your alt-f2  and  type    kdesu kate
<christopher> BluesKaj, now, vista is on partition one, is that what i have in grub?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  then let that come up, and then OPEN  /etc/apt/sources.list
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: wait, can i type this in?  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you should be able to yes
<BluesKaj> christopher , there was an article about vista not using the MBR like XP does ...perhaps you could check with the ppl at #Vista
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: what the heck!?  thats the command i used before for doing this and now doesnt work either!!  uh oh...
<christopher> BluesKaj, ok
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: ok just alt-f2 and do   kdesu kate
<zgmf-x20a> there we go, ok im there
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: would you like me to pastebin the contents?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well first, look in there and see if you have any of those lines that have "restricted" on the end of them
<kingrayray> is there a quick and easy way to get rid of all the gnome/gtk crap from my k-menu?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes i do have lines with restricted on them
<john> hello all
<xp_killer> update
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok then please pastebin the contents and let me see :)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: sounds good, one moment
<john> i want to intall 3d beryl desktop.....where can i get this?
<darksandman> jel ima neko iz hrvatske ili srbije???????????????????????///
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36967/
<ch40s> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xp_killer> john: install it from adept manager
<john> ubuntu, im not uses to it......how can i find it on adept/
<xp_killer> john: u on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<john> kubuntu
<xp_killer> john: go to K-menu>system>adept manager
<john> ok
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok found the prob
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: whats up?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  add these two lines to your sources.list, then save:
<kkathman> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<kkathman> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: at the end??
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  yeah thats fine
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  save and do another sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  then retry your sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, here goes
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: same error... "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic"
<kkathman> ok let me look some more in your sources...you must be missing something else
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, should i repaste?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  nah I got it
<john> xp_killer: i search beryl on adept manager...how do i install it?
<kkathman> give me a few
<MadDog011> how do you enable desktop sharing in kubuntu?!
<xp_killer> stdin: wen i the pc starts reach to the grub it has 4kernel on 2 of the same the 2 that has show up has an option saying recovery mode or something how do i get rid of them?
<stdin> xp_killer: you don't, you want the recovery mode options
<xp_killer> john: if u see beryl clic on the names it will scrool down clic on install when u done choosen what u need press aply that is next to preview change
<xp_killer> stdin: it has 2 recovery options do i need them?
<xp_killer> stdin: how can i show u what shows on the grub boot page?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  uhm... go ahead and paste that file again please
<stdin> xp_killer: you want at least 2 kernels installed at any one time, one that you are using and one older one in case the the newer one breaks
<stdin> xp_killer: for each kernel installed there will be 2 entries, one normal and one recovery mode
<xp_killer> oh ok
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: cool sounds good
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<xp_killer> stdin: so whats the difference betwen 2 kernel?the old and new?
<stdin> xp_killer: one is older than the other...
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36968/
<xp_killer> stdin: one day it just show up like that
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  man yer sources are just like mine otherwise except I have awn and compiz added
<kkathman> lemme check this dump
<xp_killer> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stdin> xp_killer: that's because there was an update and it installed a newer kernel version
<xp_killer> ok
<tekstacy> can I run something that says it is GTK based? A package that was ment for ubuntu
<Jucato> tekstacy: yes. no problems with that.
<stdin> tekstacy: GTK/Gnome apps run fine on Kubuntu, and Qt/KDE apps run fine on Ubuntu
<Jucato> it will just install the necessary GTK+/GNOME packages
<tekstacy> cool, thanks guys
<xp_killer> stdin: can i put my xp to be second?after linux?because its a long way down to choose xp
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so strange - they look just fine yet you arent getting that particular package and I bet you arent getting the libs either
<stdin> xp_killer: no, you can have it 1st or last, but not in the middle. you can make it the default option selected if you want too
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: probably not, and i have nooooooo idea how to fix such a thing
<tekstacy> oic, it installed the program, and like 100 other things
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I cant seem to tell what repo that package is supposed to be in
<xp_killer> stdin: so if i put xp first linux that i choose will go last?
<kkathman> its in the x11/non-free section but dont know which repo :)
<stdin> xp_killer: if you put the entry for xp before the line "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" then it will be first
<zgmf-x20a> how many repos are there?? kkathman
<john> xp_killer: what do i do next? after press aply that is next to preview change
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well there are alot, but only a certain number are supported
<xp_killer> stdin: if i upgrade to 7.10 will it add another kernel?
<xp_killer> john: did it install?
<stdin> xp_killer: yeah
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: hmmm that def does not help then, cant add the non supported ones and just see what happens.. lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I thought that adept would tell me what repos a package was in, but it doesnt
<kkathman> lemme try something else
<xp_killer> john: so witch mean i could be going back in fort to 7.10 to 7.04?
<EightiesK> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<zgmf-x20a> i as just trying that out right now aw well
<john> xp_killer: it shows that it is installed on the adept manager list
<xp_killer> john: check in the K-menu to see if u got a red crystal in system
<john> no
<john> xp_killer: on
<john> xp_killer: no*
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: what about nvidia new kernal source?
<xp_killer> john: install in adept manager beryl for kubuntu,beryl manager,
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  lemme go eat and i'll be back..  in the meantime - try going into your kmenu - system and launch the synaptic package manager and search for nvidia and see what comes up - I'll be back in 30 or so
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok that sounds good, and im going to grab a bite as well, this issue has made me hungry... lol
<kgx> hey. is there a software license that desribes a software as being free to districbute, but restricts it being modified or decompiled?
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> pick almost any freeware project out there
<hydrogen> and theres your license
<Jucato> yeah... that would be probably called a "proprietary license" :)
<kgx> most random ones i can think of can be modified and those that can't have their own little license agreement that says it can't be be modified...i guess i should just write something similar :)
<xp_killer> john: alors?
<hydrogen> or just open it up to the public
<hydrogen> public domain++
<Jucato> freeware is not the same as free software
<hydrogen> one might think of freeware as freebeer(tm)
<Jucato> hydrogen: public domain won't restrict modification and decompiling right? it has no restrictions at all?
<Jucato> hm.. anyway offtopic hehehe
<hydrogen> Jucato: yea
<hydrogen> public domain is "I claim no rights over this what soever"
<hydrogen> maybe thats one word
<Jucato> yeah, it is :P
<john> xp_killer: i install beryl for kubuntu, how do i get the cube?
<EightiesK> middle click and drag
<bobleny> Hi!
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: when you get back, i am trying out a theory if im not here when you get back, but ill brb... hopefully i dont mangle up my system trying this...
<bobleny> I have a question, I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop, and pluged in my ethernet cable... I went to network setting to set up the network. Problem is though, there is no Network interfaces.... I don't know what to do?
<john> i need help with beryl?
<bobleny> Do you john?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, what does ifconfig show?
<EightiesK> !ntfs-g3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_killer> john: u didnt install all?
<EightiesK> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jucato> !beryl | john
<ubotu> john: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<john> bobleny: yes.... i install beryl for kubuntu
<bobleny> hitmanwilly, what info should I get from ifconfig?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, it should show you all your network interfaces, up or down
<xp_killer> stdin: where can i paste a pic to show someone?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, could you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<hitmanWilly> !paste | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> xp_killer: http://imageshack.us perhaps
<bobleny> Yeah, I'm working on it....
<hitmanWilly> ok :)
<josue> good evening, how to prevent ubuntu automatically mount the windows partitions at startup?
<stdin> josue: edit /etc/fstab and remove the "auto" option from the line(s) describing the windows partition(s)
<xp_killer> josue: this is all what i install to get beryl working: clic --------> http://img458.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cl9.png
<josue> stdin: there is no "auto" option in the lines of the ntfs volumes
<bobleny> Sigh... I forgot how to mount my flash drive...
<stdin> josue: then they won't mount at boot...
<xp_killer> john:  : this is all what i install to get beryl working: clic --------> http://img458.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cl9.png
<josue> stdin: they are mounting each time ubuntu starts
<bobleny> sda!
<stdin> bobleny: use pmount: "pmount /dev/sda1 flash-drive" for instance, will mount /dev/sda1 as /media/flash-drive
<hydrogen> stdin: err, you have it backwards
<hydrogen> you need to explicitly add 'noauto'
<hydrogen> for it not to mount at boot
<josue> this the /etc/fstab for those partitions: http://rafb.net/p/eIZwth42.html
<hydrogen> after the locale=blah add ,noauto
<stdin> hydrogen: that's only if one uses the "defaults" option
<hydrogen> or ,noauto,user
<hydrogen> to mount as user
<hydrogen> to be able to mount as user
<hydrogen> stdin: which most everyone does..
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok... no more theories... that was a scary moment...
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok yeah Im back
<bobleny> No wonder it wouldnt mount, it wasn't pluged in all the way....
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: did you read my posts... had a theory... was a BAD theory... made bad things happen
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  did you happen to open up synaptic and search nvidia?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: actually wait, its still installed and i booted this time... hmm, let me see soemthing then,,,
<john> xp_killer: ok, i think i need to install alittle bit more then
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: no i didnt get to do that,  i had a theory that i could install that nvidia new kernal source package, which i did, and it did change the hardware to nvidia on its own after doing so, but then i wanted to try and install the driver, but trying to shut down x came with a series of errors, and then it would auto restart everytime at the splash screen.  so i went into safe mode, areconfig xorg again,
<zgmf-x20a> and now it is vesa hardware, but the package is still installed
<bobleny> Ok hitmanwilly, sorry it took me so long... :'(    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36971/plain/
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  lol, well good thinking tho
<kkathman> we have to get the kernel module installed
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah thought i would give a go, see if it worked, but i giess that module is not part of that package
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  open up the synaptic package manager under the kmenu system
* xp_killer board what can i do for fun?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i have adept though, i dont have synapetic
<tekstacy> does k monitor temp and control fan speed in my laptop as good as xp?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, ok, it looks like the driver for your ethernet card isn't loading, all that's listed is the loopback
<xp_killer> synatic is not that good
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you should have synaptic too I think...check under kmenu  then system
<bobleny> Hitmanwilly, ok, what can I do?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, do you know the brand/model of the laptop?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: nope, just adept on this one
<bobleny> IBM thinkpad...
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok... well start the adept package manager then (not the updater)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: however, i do now have the nvidia x server settings
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, ok, i would suggest googling for the exact make/model of ethernet card, and installing the driver module for it
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok lets just take a peek at the adept settings
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  open adept package manager
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup im in the package manager
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok - click on Adept on the menu and then mange repositories
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, it may even be already installed, just not loading
<kkathman> cleverly enough this is the same gnome screen in synaptic :)
<bobleny> How do I know?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup
<kkathman> ok got that?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes im there
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, heh, try modprobing the module and see if it loads
<john> xp_killer: ok i have a red crystal in system
<kkathman> ok double check that  the third option down is checked - in fact they ALL should be marked
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, actually, can you pastebin the output of lspci
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: there are only 3 listings there.  2 are for cdrom and the third is for skype
<xp_killer> john: it's the red one u have to clic on
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok you have the wrong tab
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: im in the "third party software" tab
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: ckick on the Kubuntu Software Tab
<zgmf-x20a> ooo kkathman sorry.  yes they are all checked off
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: ok kewl
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: back to the main screen
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok im there
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  search   nvidia
<zgmf-x20a> yup, have that open
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> how many things do you see?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: 16 items
<kkathman> ok kewl... now... in that list do you see an item that starts "nvidia-kernel..."
<kkathman> actually should be 3 items
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i only see 2, they are source and common
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> Im so much at a loss
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: of which common is installed
<kkathman> I cant figure out why you arent seeing the kernel module and thats what you need
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<zgmf-x20a> dang
<kkathman> sigh
<kkathman> its crazy - you have the same repos as me
<zgmf-x20a> there is also, "nvidia-legacy-kernal-source" and "nvidia-new-kernal-source"
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: those are the only others with the word kernal
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you installed nvidia-glx right?
<hitmanWilly> i think he installed the -new ones
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i did that beofre, when following the tutorial, but it will get to a point, that install another package, but it will make me remove that package.... its messed up, but would you like me to do it again?
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  man I cant figure out why he doesnt have the kernel specific module
<hitmanWilly> got me...
<zgmf-x20a> lol.....  oi vey....
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you didnt try to install nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig did you?
<john23> xp_killer: beryl just messed up on me, it gave me a white screen
<bobleny> Hitmanwilly: Sorry it so long again... It wouldn't copy over, then it wouldn't let me post it... :'(    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36973/plain/
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup, i tried that before.  first time around, it said i would break packages.  so it didnt.  second time around, following the walk thru i did and i think doing that would make the glx uninstall if i remeber correctly
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, well, I see a winmodem, but no ethernet card...
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  yep it does
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, ok, try lshw and pastebin that...sorry
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  one more thing you might try
<zgmf-x20a> yah it exaclty, but it says if you are using kubuntu to do that
<zgmf-x20a> argh
<xp_killer> john23: lol did u try it 2 times?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, whats that?
<john23> xp_killer: yes
<xp_killer> john23: is your graph card good enought?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, this is an ethernet card, not a regular modem, right?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  do your sudo dpkg -l | grep bvidia, write down those items and then do a sudo apt-get --purge remove  on each one of them, then do that install of the new nvidia-glx thing
<kkathman> nvidia not bvidia
<bobleny> Right, it has both...
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  in other words, get rid of anything in your system thats nvidia and reinstall the new nvidia thing
<sqlcoder> what would you consider the "best" ERP software for linux , OSS or comercial??
<bobleny> It is plugged into my router right now...
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, ok, is it a pcmcia card?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, or built into the laptop
<bobleny> Built in...
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, ok, do the lshw cmd then
<zgmf-x20a> so let me get this straight, i purge all these files, and then install the driver from the package i downloaded before direct from their website, or, from the repos
<zgmf-x20a> ?
<john23> xp_killer: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 Graphics chipset, PCI Express x16
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so let me get this straight, i purge all these files, and then install the driver from the package i downloaded before direct from their website, or, from the repos?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well the driver you downloaded from the nvidia website isnt really a driver, its a script that tries to install/build a kernel interface
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: oh.  so do i use that or install from repos?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  the nvidia things that you need have to be intimately tied to the kernel
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so you can compile it yourself using the nvidia thing but that does you no good if the kernel doesnt recognize
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so  theoretically you dont even need that file from the nvidia site
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: right.  sooo i purge all these things, and use the repos then?
<zgmf-x20a> and dont bother with the file i downloaded
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so, purge/remove all nvidia things, then do that nvidia-glx thing that hitmanWilly suggested
<john23> xp_killer: can you send me that screen shot again?
<bobleny> Hitmanwilly: Had fewer problems this time :')    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36974/plain/
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  i.e. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: um issue.  i tried to purge and got this error:
<zgmf-x20a> Package rc is not installed, so not removed
<zgmf-x20a> Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<xp_killer> john23: http://img458.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3cl9.png
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: not sure if im doing it right...
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: sudo apt-get --purge remove rc  nvidia-glx                                 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29                NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<zgmf-x20a> kk is that correct?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  whats the rc ?
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, ok, for some reason your ethernet card isn't registering at all...at least not that I can see.  I would suggest going to google and searching to see if there are any known issues with this model of laptop
<droach> i plugged my cell phone into my pc (via usb) how do i know what device it is
<bobleny> Guh..
<vers> how do i get .ogg files to play on my box
<bobleny> No!
<bobleny> Ok..... Thanks for the help!
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: not sure.. it says it at the beggning of the file after i used the ls command.  the first 2 say rc, the second 2 say ii and the last says ic
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> lol
<vers> i DLed a discography and all of the files r .ogg and ive never seen this before
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  just use the package name like nvidia-glx
<droach> i plugged my cell phone into my pc (via usb) how do i know what device it is
<kkathman> and you can put them all on one line
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: oh ok, ill try that
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: really? not sure how though so ill go one by obe
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  like this:  sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common  etc etc
<vers> what is .ogg files
<vers> can anyone help
<Rasbrev> X11!
<kkathman> vers: ogg is an audio format
<hitmanWilly> vers, its another way to store audio, like .mp3
<Rasbrev> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vers> how do i play them thi
<vers> tho*
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok cool, its doing its thin
<kkathman> good
<hitmanWilly> vers, should be built in to any linux audio player
<zgmf-x20a> kk ok they are all removed
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  so is it nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ??
<vers> it brings up kate when i try to play them
<hitmanWilly> kkathman, for the 8000's, -new
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> thanks
<hitmanWilly> vers, right click, open with
<john> xp_killer: again it gave me the white screen....what do you think of this?
<vers> k
<vers> thanks
<vers> hitmanwilly: it say that the file type is not supported trought Amarok
<vers> is there any others i can use
<hitmanWilly> vers, vlc, xmms, juk, kaffeine, xine...
<vers> thanks
<john> did anyone have a problem with beryl, i keep on getting a white screen
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: hey sry was afk for a second had to move my car
<zgmf-x20a> so, from adept, install the nvidia glx new?
<Cannoli> why does kubuntu only let u use one version of adept or program like it at  a time?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman:  you still around?
<kkathman> sure
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: o ok, so JUST the glx new, there are currently no others installed
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: hold a sec lemme check something
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok sounds good
<saizai> I've got an issue... my KDE won't start, and the best lead I have is this error: No database available when running kbuildsycoca. Any help please? (I'm running from tty, so light on links please since it'll have to open in lynx...)
<Cannoli> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok go for it
<Cannoli> how do i mount other drives?
<Cannoli> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok here goes
<Cannoli> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  lemme know how it goes
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: currently.... a big download... lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you did the nvidia-glx-new right?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup
<kkathman> ok kewl
<neptunepink> is there a way to pass arguments to the kernel from grub to specify a custom init/upstart/script?
<Cannoli> zgmf-x20a: do u know the ! command for mounting drives
<Cannoli> >?
<Cannoli> ?
<Cannoli> !drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neptunepink> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<squallleon> greetings, somebody who could help me with a soundcard matter in kubuntu 7.0.4
<Cannoli> srry ntfs mounting
<Cannoli> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Cannoli> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<john> need help with beryl?
<squallleon> somebody who could help me?
<zgmf-x20a> Cannoli: actually no, but it is VERY simple to do using gparted, which you can download and install from the repos
<saizai> also, mv .kde .kdebackup did not fix the problem
<saizai> I just get booted into a konsole and default desktop background and nothing else
<saizai> no kdesktop, no kicker, nothin
<squallleon> anyone can help me with a soundcard matter?
<Cannoli> zgmf-x20a: thanx
<zgmf-x20a> Cannoli: no worries.  ive only been thru the mounting proceedure once before when i used to have multiple drives, but anyways, long story short, gparted is the gui way of mounting
<john> can anyone help with beryl?
<kkathman> john:  what problems are you having?
<Cannoli> yea but i just need to mount 2 ntfs drives
<Cannoli> so imma use ntfs-config
<Cannoli> it easily reads/writes
<Cannoli> :D
<squallleon> anyone can help with a soundcard?
<john> kkathman: i dl beryl package, when i click on the breyl manager, nuthin happens
<kkathman> john:  please explain what you did ??  did you follow a guide?
<kkathman> !beryl | john
<ubotu> john: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<john> kkathman: how can i send you a screen shot?
<squallleon> will nobody help me? =(
* xp_killer wake up from a nightmare :(
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, its all up and running, what should i do now?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: well installed is what i mean
* Cannoli gives xp_killer a warm glass of milk
<xp_killer> john:/me tanks
<xp_killer> lol
<Cannoli> XD
<xp_killer> john: hey
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok kewl  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<john> xp_killer: yes
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman:
<zgmf-x20a> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<zgmf-x20a> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<zgmf-x20a> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<xp_killer> does the white screen stays on long?
<prak> does anyone here know of any good laptop review sites?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  excellent - now try a ctrl-alt-backspace and hope for the nvidia spashscreen
<squallleon> anyone can help me with a soundcard matter? or at least tell me about a channel where i can find help...
<enjoi1216> hey i have a crazy question does anybody know how to get myspace to workwith Kubuntu
<savetheWorld> should just work (ugh)
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  myspace.com ??
<jhutchins> enjoi1216: Um, myspace is a web service.  Browser dependent.  If konq doesn't work, try firefox or opera.
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> yeah
<jhutchins> enjoi1216: Nothing kubuntu specific about it.
<kkathman> konq works, ff works and opera works
<logixoul> I have a package installed from a repo. I wanna substitute it with another version of the package, which I have compiled. Lots of stuff depends on this package. What's the recommended procedure?
<kkathman> logixoul:  if you've compiled successfully, just run the new program
<logixoul> kkathman: it's a library.
<kkathman> logixoul:  but you've compiled?
<john> xp_killer: i can run beryl manager, but for some reason i can get the cube to work
<logixoul> kkathman: yep
<kkathman> logixoul:  then that means everything is ok
<enjoi1216> there needs to be some hot looking chicks in this room
<prak> does anyone here know of any good laptop review sites?
<kkathman> logixoul:  if there were compatibility probs you wouldnt have been able to compile
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: nope...  but i have a new message for you!  lol.  let me type it out.
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok
<enjoi1216> are there any females in this room
<logixoul> kkathman: well, no. I have compiled it, but I haven't installed it, because I don't wanna mess up the already installed version (which is tracked by the package database)
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  this isnt a cyber room, its a support channel
<enjoi1216> well yeah i know that
<enjoi1216> just because you are looking for a chick doesn't mean you are trying to cyber
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  this isnt the place to ask those kinds of questions
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  whats the new message?
<enjoi1216> kkathman needs to sit in the freezer and take a chill
<logixoul> kkathman: well, since I only need the compiled version for development, I guess I'll install it in some separate prefix. thanks anyway ;)
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  er James, what are you 13?  please follow the channel guidelines that can be found in the channel topic, thanks
<kkathman> logixoul:  I thin you should be fine
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so.  (next line = NL)  NL failed to load module"glx" (loader failed,7)  NL  Failed to intialize the GLX module.  please check in your x log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your x server, and that the module is the nvidia GLX module.  if you continue to encounter problems please try to reinstall the nvidia driver.  NL  Fatal: Error running
<zgmf-x20a> install command for nvidia.  NL  failed to load nvidia kernal module.
<john> kkathman: i can run beryl manager, but for some reason i can get the cube to work
<enjoi1216> ok i didn't know chill out
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ps, i reconfig  xorg again to get my screen back
<squallleon> SOMEBODY! HELP!!! I have a Soundblaster Live! 5.1, and it doesn't work in kubuntu!!!
<enjoi1216> well how exactly do i go about downloading firefox for kubuntu
<zgmf-x20a> enjoi1216: the repos, just type it in to adept
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: darn I think maybe we just needed to reboot X
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  if you successfully installed kubuntu, firefox is already there
<enjoi1216> buyt couldn't i go there through konquerer and download it direct
<Doctor_Nick> squallleon: good thing you used all those exclamation points, otherwise we wouldn't have seen your plea for help
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  kubuntu comes with firefox you need not install it
<enjoi1216> i don't see it on my start programs list
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: really!?  aww.  so wait does that mean i have to get rid of those files again,and redownload again?
<squallleon> Doctor_Nick: thank you!! can you help me?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I think maybe we need to try to do the nvidia-xconfig again, then log out and reboot ... that way the x server will be shut down and restarted with the new xorg
<jhutchins> squallleon: we would need to know what is happening. "Doesn't work' just doesn't mean anything.
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  if that doesnt work then Im out of ideas my friend :)
<zgmf-x20a> ok so lets get it open again, one sec
<zgmf-x20a> uh oh...
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<xp_killer> john: ctrl+alt+mouse
<enjoi1216> kkathman it's not in my programs list i am going to have to download it
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  are you in kde right now?
<john> nuthin happens
<enjoi1216> how to i go about doing it i'm not sure
<enjoi1216> ??
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, so i did sudo nvidia-xconfig, now what should i do?
<squallleon> jhutchins: Ok! It is recognized by kubuntu, as a SB Live! 5.1, but it doesn't works... I have the same problem in another distribution(Mandriva), it says my card uses the emu-snd101k driver, but it just doesn't work...
<john> xp_killer: nuthin happens
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  try just logging off, and reboot the computer
<enjoi1216> tell me how i do it step by step hands on kkathman
<zgmf-x20a> so log off, then ctrl alt del to restart im guessing?  not full restart
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  press alt-f2   then in the box type   firefox    and hit return
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so log off, then ctrl alt del to restart im guessing?  not full restart
<enjoi1216> kkathman it's not in my programs list
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  yea thats fine
<xp_killer> john: ctrl+alt+left buttin mouse
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, brb
<enjoi1216> i promise man i'm not kidding you at all about this
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  what happens when you hit alt-f2
<enjoi1216> it wants me to run a command
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  ok  type    firefox
<kkathman> then hit return
<enjoi1216> and it tells me could not run the specified command
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  hmm ok well you must not have completely finished your installation
<prak> does anyone here know of any good laptop review sites?
<xp_killer> john: right clic the crystal in the bar choos select window *** beryl
<enjoi1216> i did completely finish my installation
<kkathman> prak:  try google
<enjoi1216> because i did a fresh install last night
<enjoi1216> i'm not that stupid
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  well, really something odd then because every kubuntu install comes with firefox :)
<xp_killer> my pc just slow down tramendisly why is that?
<prak> kkathman: i already tried, but they haven't returned any sites that are accurate for the particular laptop that i'm trying to review
<hitmanWilly> kkathman, uhhh....
<kkathman> prak what laptop?
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  ??
<enjoi1216> then how do i go about downloading it
<hitmanWilly> kkathman, the ff comment...
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  well I suppose you could install from the repositories then
<jhutchins> squallleon: I'm out of time, but if you tell us what does happen, that will make it possible for us to help.  "Doesn't help" == "Can't get to moon".
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  what firefox comment?
<prak> Satellite A200-AH6, kkathman
<prak> by toshiba
<hitmanWilly> sorry, my sarcasm detector is a little off tonight
<enjoi1216> kkathman i went to the website directly
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: .................. no dice........ :(
<squallleon> I already told it... It is recognized well by kubuntu, as a SB Live! 5.1, it says it is using the emu-snd101k driver, but no sound can be heard...
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i think im out of luck on this one arent i?
<john> xp_killer: window management icon?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  wow Im stumped
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah... it was the same error msg btw
<kkathman> sigh
<xp_killer> john: choose beryl
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  maybe someone else will be able to solve the problem - we've been all around it
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: trust me im sighing more... this resolution is the pitsssss
<kkathman> hitmanWilly:  did I say something wrong about firefox??
<john> xp_killer: i got the white screen again
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i dunno man, it seems that we have been tackling it from every angle
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  Im sorry man...really bites that the 8000 wont work with the generic
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: im thinking the last resort is now i have those glx installed, i could try that downloaded package and see if it works this time around?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: but i also think that wont work
<xp_killer> john: lol can u show me your white screen?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  at this point its worth a shot - you might also hit the forums and see if you find something there
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yahh...  you maybe have any idea when they will have some good support??
<j1solutions> hello
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  like I said - hit the forums - maybe someone else has solved it
<john> the whole screen goes white
<john> xp_killer: the whole screen goes white
<enjoi1216> kkathman i went and downloaded the program and it downloaded now i don't know how to get it to run on my system
<enjoi1216> i don't know if i need to redownload firefox again
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah ill give that a surf.  actually i do have another major hardware issue though that you might be able to help out with, but if youve had enought thats cool too
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  well, I think maybe you should try to install via the repositories first
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I'll try :)
<enjoi1216> ok well how do i go about doing that
<xp_killer> john: so if everything goes white how u getting tru to see what u rite?
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  go to your adept package manager (its on your kmenu under system
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  or you can go to the add/remove packages
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: lol awesome.  well, its actually the cd rom drive.  no support whatsoever.  i put any media in and it does not register.  but keep in mind, it is a laptop and i installed this distro via the cd rom driove.  any idea how i can get it up and running?
<xp_killer> john: when i activat beryl some parts of the screen goes white then come back good and there i can play with the cube
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  hmm let me think about that a sec
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  best to go to the add/remove packages
<john> xp_killer: everything goes white....then i boot wyself out of x-windows.....then i log back in
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: cool.  yah its a weird issue.  i remebr checking to see if it was in my hardware and i think it wasent
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  then click on the internet on the left side - scroll on the right and select Firefox
<enjoi1216> i have add remove prgrams not packages
<xp_killer> kkathman: for the past 5days everytime i download something the pc slows down.do u know why is that?
<john> xp_killer: *myself
<enjoi1216> programs
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  that'll work :)
<enjoi1216> ok now what i'm there
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  look up and I spelled it out for you :)
<zgmf-x20a> actually also, while kkathman gives that a think, anyone here using skype at all???
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  can you go to konq file manager and look under /media   and see if you have cdrom ??
<xp_killer> john: did u give it a chance to see if it come back normal?because mine does bug out to when i lunch it then it comes back normal.it does bug untill 6second
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: it says cdrom0 yes.  but i can put media in, double click that icon, and i get nothing
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ill try it again right now
<john> xp_killer: ill see, but it is out from then 6sec
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup, nothing, no response
<xp_killer> stdin:  for the past 5days everytime i download something the pc slows down.do u know why is that?
<Cannoli> how do i naviate in konsole?
<Cannoli> like whts the cd.. or dir?
<Cannoli> navigate*
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  take a gander at this post and see if it gives you any ideas on the nvidia thing   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524913&highlight=nvidia+8000
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  oooo thats bad if the system doesnt recognize it at all
<j1solutions> anyone running hairy beaver on an IBM thinkpad?
<kkathman> oh wait
<kkathman> you said that it had cdrom thats good
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  when you click on the cdrom0  does anything happen - like does it bring up a blank directory?
<Cannoli> ?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes it does.  also, get this.  when going the other route, pulling up the storage media way, in the left hand column i click vidoe dvd browser, which is the drive, it gives this error "could not start process.  unable to create io-slave"
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes it brings up a blank directory
<Cannoli> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok
<Cannoli> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  actually I've never really used my cd on my system so Im not going to be much help :)
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  lets try this -   alt-f2  type  kinfocenter and click on the CD ROM Information on the left
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: lol.... crap.  haha.  ok.  well the thing to keep in mind is the device works absoultely fine, tried it over on my 27gb vista partian and works totally fine.
<enjoi1216> you know kkathman i don't know why microsoft couldn't make their new windows that they are coming out with like linux
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: it says no information available about cd-ron info
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  well I think they tried with vista but failed :)
<john> xp_killer: what hardware do need need to run beryl?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  hmm theres something not quite right there :) one sec
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: also, fyi, vista is just for games... if only i could get wc3 to work with wine... no need for vista
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok, let me know if you know
<enjoi1216> well i don't see why microsoft doesn't merge with Linus Torvalds or merge with apple
<convulsia> zgmf-x20a : you might try cedega
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  kcontrol - peropherals - storage media and lets see if you get any CD related things
<enjoi1216> does anyone in here own an apple computer
<Cannoli> how would i use this command "./ipodpatcher --scan"
<Cannoli> ?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup the usual is there.  amarok, digicam, k3b options
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok  lets make sure its mounted - kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  see if you have a line in there that looks like:   /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i have:  /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<john> xp_killer: my screen goes completely white, but when i CTRL + ALT + LEFT MOUSE i can see the cube turning, but it it only white and blue screen and very poor video graphics...i can only see the cube backside lines
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  nope thats your hard disk
<kkathman> oh waiat
<kkathman> weird
<xp_killer> for the past 5days everytime i download something the pc slows down.do u know why is that?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  paste your fstab in a pastebin please
<Cannoli> xp_killer: how would i use this command "./ipodpatcher --scan"?
<kkathman> that looks strange to have a cdrom as the first thing
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: just going to say that, ok one sec
<kkathman> mine is hdc
<kkathman> i mean I guess it could be ok
<xp_killer> Cannoli: i dont know
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36977/
<Cannoli> kk
<Cannoli> thanx anywayz
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok thats fine
<kkathman> you have sata drives
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so you put a cd in your drive and basically nothing happens?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes exactly, so that wasent the issue, i was thinking maybe sata support?  not sure
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes thats exactl what happens
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and once in, i cannot access the information of any type of media
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  its a cd/dvd or just a cd ?
<zgmf-x20a> cd dvd burner
<xp_killer> john: i tink your nvidea might be config bad
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: what happens if you put a cd in there and then you try to access it via, say k3b ??
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: not sure let me try
<xp_killer> john: try befor running beryl deactivit every graph option in defaul for kubuntu even animations
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you dont really even need to put a cd in, just launch k3b
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah you are right, it says no cd/dvd burner found anyways
<Cannoli> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  yeah ok...not sure what gives there then
<Cannoli> how do i chmod something?
<Cannoli> Linux users may have to chmod +x (man chmod) ipodpatcher first
<kkathman> Cannoli: man chmod    in a konsole
<Cannoli> thts it?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: awww.... crappy
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<kkathman> Cannoli:  yes typically its    sudo chmod +x  filename
<zgmf-x20a> hey kkathman what is envy?
<kkathman> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Cannoli> ah ic
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I used it actually to install my drivers
<kkathman> lol
<Cannoli> awesome
<Cannoli> ty :)
<hilarion> I am very glad
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah thats what im reading now.  it may work.  bc im not sure if that other  procedure will.
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you reading that forum link?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yup, its actually very helpful.  that looks like a good way to get at it,  but envy also may work
<john> xp_killer: nop, it did the same thing
<john> xp_killer: g2g....but thank you for helping me
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: uestion though, i am on kubuntu, still supported or no?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well you have to install it, and when you do, it should install any necessary dependencies I reckon
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok looking it up now
<kkathman> when I installed, I went ubuntu first, then I installed kubuntu-desktop so I have everything pretty much
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ooooh ic.  annnd wth?  its not in the repos?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  should be sudo apt-get install envy
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I know this is repetitive, but I wonder if you could paste your sources.list again (its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: no way... E: Couldn't find package envy... this video card just does not want me to install its drivers.... lol
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: naw thats cool, one second
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36979/
<Daisuke_Laptop> goooood morning, Kubuntu!
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ok now  at konsole:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> hi Daisuke_Laptop :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> upgrading to gutsy?
<kkathman> no he's having problems with getting an nvidia 8000 card installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia-glx-new?
<kkathman> and his sources look just like mine but he doesnt have some packages
<kkathman> yeah we tried all that :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh
<kkathman> for instance... no envy
<Daisuke_Laptop> best of luck then :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> envy isn't recommended, but sometimes it's all that works.
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kkathman> and no nvidia-kernel things
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  well ok
<zgmf-x20a> Daisuke_Laptop: yahhh.... its been a pain in the butt
<Daisuke_Laptop> lemme see something real quick...
<Daisuke_Laptop> might want to uncomment the feisty-backports
<zgmf-x20a> in my sources?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  you can get it from alberto milones page  http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok,  ill try that.  but after reading about it, it says that every upgrade you have to redo the whole process?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  better page here:  http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/22/install-the-latest-nvidia-driver-with-envy-in-kubuntu/
<zgmf-x20a> well now that i thin about it... i think i might have to anyways bc modules wont match
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> originally, i did the nvidia drivers witht he versions from the site
<kkathman> ahh ok - i didnt but maybe that will work
<kkathman> yeah me too
<Daisuke_Laptop> but that was when i was beta testing feisty
<kkathman> he has that 8000
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i got tired of x not starting every few days
<Daisuke_Laptop> every time there was a kernel update
<zgmf-x20a> yah thast what i was just thinkign.... hmmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> and having to re-run the installer to recompile the kernel module
<Daisuke_Laptop> zgmf-x20a: the kernel for feisty is pretty much set in stone by this point.
<Daisuke_Laptop> so you should be alright on that part of it
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you go to gutsy once it hits general release, you might have to do that a couple times
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and Daisuke_Laptop sounds good,  i think i will give envy a shot.  now how do i get it exactly.  the last walkthru yu gave me kkathman looks great
<zgmf-x20a> just need to get it though
<kkathman> im not sure what you decided?
<kkathman> you gonna open the backports?
<zgmf-x20a> lol, to get envy and try it out to make this thing work
<kkathman> oj
<kkathman> look at that last post
<kkathman> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/22/install-the-latest-nvidia-driver-with-envy-in-kubuntu/
<kkathman> this one
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes thats the one i am on, but how do i install it?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: wait, 7.06 is feisty?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: crap.... not supported :(
<kkathman> 7.04 I thought
<kkathman> I used it
<zgmf-x20a> i mean 7.04, it says here:  its not supportedhttp://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/envy-a-great-installer-for-the-latest-ati-and-nvidia-graphic-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: o really, ok i guess its ok then
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman:
<zgmf-x20a> Connecting to albertomilone.com|68.178.232.90|:80... connected.
<zgmf-x20a> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<zgmf-x20a> 00:54:41 ERROR 403: Forbidden
<kkathman> argh
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: sorry...
<kkathman> I guess he killed his access
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: awwwwwww mannn....  seriosuly.... this laptop just does not want to be happy and working...
<kkathman> aha!!!
<kkathman> I found it
<kkathman> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kkathman> bottom of the page is the deb file
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  download that and install with dpkg -i
<Cannoli> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yo mean this one:  envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  then follow the instructions on that other page I mentioned
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: actually when you select it it doesnt download, it opens in kate.  should i save as, or open with ark????
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  right click and save as I guess
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: actuallt, yu can right click and install package right then and there, BUT it comes up with an error
<zgmf-x20a> again, cannot connect to host, etc
<kkathman> what?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: you can right click, go to package menu, then install package.  but it doesnt work.  would have been cool if it did though
<kkathman> just right click and save as
<kkathman> no no
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok saved it to my desktop
<zgmf-x20a> home folder actuallt
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  fyi - at some time - create a directory in your ~ called downloads :)
<kkathman> save all of them there in case you need them ever again
<zgmf-x20a> yah im going to do that now
<zgmf-x20a> actually not as easy as i thought apparentyl
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a: in a konsole cd to that directory where the file is and do  a sudo dpkg -i  full-file-name
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  at konsole,  cd <return>  will always take you to your home directory
<kkathman> then sudo mkdir downloads
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  then mv ~/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb  ~/downloads
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok ill make that file another time...  ok, so hw do i cd to a new directory i created in my home folder?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  to change directory -  is cd :)
<kkathman> easy to remember
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes i get that part, but how do i get into the folder?
<kkathman> thats how
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  where did you save the deb file?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: i dont understand.  im at zgmf-x20a@zgmf-x20a:~$  and the folder in my home folder i just called dlz, so how do i cd to that folder?
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so you have a directory called dlz  in your home folder?
<zgmf-x20a> yes, which the file is currently in
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  type cd ~/dlz
<zgmf-x20a> .... its also case sensetive apparently.  ok, so im in the folder now though
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  if you want to know what folder you are in.... type pwd
<kkathman> pwd - print working directory
<ubuntu_> !commands | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zgmf-x20a> ah ic , cool.
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  ls -l  and see if you see your deb file
<zgmf-x20a> ok so now dpkg -i envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<zgmf-x20a> ok one second
<kkathman> sudo
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yes it is there, and i will run the command now
<kkathman> okie doke
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ... dependancy problems... uite a few...
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> well poo
<kkathman> lol
<zgmf-x20a> lol.... trust me i know
<zgmf-x20a> haha
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  I think yer snakebit man :)
<zgmf-x20a> lol.... yah im thinking so as well.... man o man... this has been the most frustrating process i have ever had to go thru thus far
<zgmf-x20a> im dreeding the cd rom drive issue.....
<mortici_> is there an easy way to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<zgmf-x20a> im also pooped from the evening, i think i have to hit the sack.  got an ealry morning tomorrow as well with doctors and needles....
<zgmf-x20a> not looking forward to that
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: thanks a millllllllllion for all this help though.  going to keep the pc on and try it out again tomorrow ith all the pointers and such
<kkathman> ok kewl man
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: cool, see you again around here probably.  have a good night and ttys.
<kkathman> mortici:  its pretty easy, you change your sources, and do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zgmf-x20a> thanks again!  ^_^
<kkathman> np
<mortici_> kkathman: change sources to what?
<kkathman> mortici: well your current sources.list will have edgy in them, and typically you just need to change those to feisty
<kkathman> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<kkathman> try that mortici
<kkathman> that link should help you
<mortici_> ok
<mortici_> im upgrading now
<mortici_> 1gb of files yay!
<mortici_> god i hope it doesn't bork my configs
<mortici_> if i a raid setup on my pc, and i upgrade to feisty its not gonna mess it up is it?
<DaSkreech> mortici_: It's already installed?
<mortici_> yes
<mortici_> the raid config/setup
<mortici_> dmraid to be exact
<DaSkreech> if it works now it should work then
<mortici_> k just making sure
<DaSkreech> cross your fingers and toes :)
<mortici_> and legs and arms
<mortici_> :)
<mortici_> It should be fine, i "trust" linux lol
<Mr_Sonoma> i usually back up my /home directory on a pen drive just in case
<DaSkreech> Mr_Sonoma: are you serious?
<jbbarnes> I have mounted a FAT32 partition, but cannot write to it unless I'm root. Can someone give me some ideas. Change fstab options?
<jbbarnes> I have set the mount point to 777, but still can't write to it as a regular user.
<Mr_Sonoma> yup, havent ever had a problem but there's always that one in a billion chance that im gonna be the lucky one to have something go wrong LOL
<jbbarnes> Nobody has any ideas?
<mortici_> jbbarnes: hold on a sec
<jbbarnes> Thanks.
<jussi01> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mortici_> jbbarnes: set the options in fstab to rw,user OR defaults
<mortici_> are you using: mount -t ... etc method or through fstab is what i should of asked
<jbbarnes> Okay, let me see how they are set at the moment. Checking...
<mortici_> make sure the Type is also vfat afaik
<Mr_Sonoma> i dont keep a lot in my /home so a 2 gig flash drive (pen drive) works good for back up
<jbbarnes> Last time I started up, I used the mount command. Then I added it to fstab for this restart. No luck either time.
<mortici_> ok your fstab entry should look something like this:
<DaSkreech> Mr_Sonoma: Wow I have a 120 GB drive and a 6 GB / and I have no space left on the drive
<mortici_>  /dev/<foo> /media/<foo> auto defaults 0 0
<Mr_Sonoma> DaSkreech, i have a 20 gig hard disk so
<jbbarnes> The line isn my fstab says:
<mortici_> the foo you replace with appropriate names
<jbbarnes> __  /dev/sda4       /mnt/common     vfat    user    0       1
<mortici_> what is your fstab entry
<jbbarnes> I had to add the underscore ;-)
<jbbarnes> I am mounting in /mnt/common and have set both /mnt and /mnt/common to 777 access
<mortici_> replace user with defaults or add rw like so: ... vfat rw,user 0 0
<jbbarnes> Okay, changing...
<mortici_> that doesn't matter, cause fstab is gonna overwrite those settings
<mortici_> with the options you set
<mortici_> make sure its a comma between rw and user
<mortici_> and set the dump/pass to 0 0
<mortici_> thats zero zero
<jbbarnes> Like this: /dev/sda4       /mnt/common     vfat    rw,user 0       1
<mortici_> the last two change the 1 to a 0
<mortici_> besides that it looks right
<jbbarnes> Oka
<jbbarnes> okay
<mortici_> ok
<mortici_> save the file and type: sudo mount -a
<jbbarnes> It now says: /dev/sda4       /mnt/common     vfat    rw,user 0       0
<mortici_> perfect
<mortici_> now type: sudo mount -a
<mortici_> it should remount the items
<mortici_> if anything do: sudo umount /mnt/common && sudo mount -a
<DaSkreech> g
<mortici_> g
<mortici_> 922 gets so far
<mortici_> still going :D
<mortici_> talk about and upgrade lolz
<jbbarnes> okay, I executed sudo mount -a   When I go to the newly mounted common directory (as non-root) the files appear as
<jbbarnes> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  74885706 2007-08-23 11:58 file.txt
<jbbarnes> So it still seems to think that I have no write access.
<jbbarnes> Thanks for your help so far. I"m appreciating it.
<mortici_> jbbarnes: type: sudo umount /mnt/common && sudo mount -a
<mortici_> or highlight what i wrote and middle click in your shell
<jbbarnes> Okay, I just executed that command. Still won't let me write. The same permissions show up when I ls-l
<mortici_> technically from what you pasted the permissions seem right, so you should have write access
<jbbarnes> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 729128960 2006-12-01 01:41 Lady in the Water 1.avi
<jbbarnes> Shouldn't that disallow me from writing?
<jbbarnes> I'm not root and I don't have a w in the other columns.
<mortici_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  48 Mar  7  2007 windows <--------- thats the folder (d is for directory)
<mortici_> same permissions and i have read/write access
<jbbarnes> The one I just sent is one of the media files in the folder. They all have the same permissions.
<mortici_> and you can read them but not write to them?
<jbbarnes> rwx r-x r-w
<jbbarnes> So no writing for group or others, just for the owner, which is root.
<jbbarnes> I guess I'm wondering if ther is a mount option to make it read/write to everyone. That would solve it.
<mortici_> the do this: sudo chown /mnt/common <username>:users
<jbbarnes> chown: `/mnt/common': invalid user
<mortici_> gah
<jbbarnes> I put my user id (jbbarnes) where you had <username
<mortici_> i think this is a udev issue lemme see
<jbbarnes> Thanks.
<jbbarnes> chown [OPTION] ... [OWNER] [:[GROUP] ]  FILE...
<Jucato> chown [user_name] :[group_name]  [file_or_folder] 
<mortici_> jbbarnes: your fstab is correct, its udev thats messed up
<jbbarnes> That's a new one to me. I'm not familiar with udev.
<jbbarnes> Looking it up.
<jbbarnes> Okay, read wikipedia. So I kind of see what udev is about. But I'm not sure what to do differently.
<jbbarnes> Sounds like you're saying the problem is at a lower level than mount or fstab. With the way the device is handled.
<mortici_> yep
<mortici_> wrong group/user is assigned to device when created
<jbbarnes> Is it possible to change it?
<mortici_> yeah
<mortici_> you have to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/ files to set the proper group/user
<mortici_> or just group
<jbbarnes> Okay, looking up that file...
<jbbarnes> I see about 30 files in that directory. Looking for something that seems right...
<jbbarnes> maybe 25-iftab.rules?
<mortici_> 40-permissions.rules would be most logical
<jbbarnes> yep. Got it. Looking at it now...
<Mr_Sonoma> !network shares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network shares - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<melomane> can someone help me with establishing a local repository source?
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DaSkreech> melomane: What are you trying to do?
<melomane> DaSkreech: thanks, i dowlnloaded some packages before, and now i installed kubuntu on my other harddisk, i copied the packages, and i have these apckages, i want to install them on my new kubuntu
<melomane> DaSkreech: i did what i read in a article about that
<melomane> DaSkreech: but when i i try to: sudo apt-get update , to update the list of my repositores, i recived this error for that new line i entered in dile sources.list
<jbbarnes> mortici: I found a Linux Format article on udev. It will probably guide me further, so I'm going to read it. Thanks for your help.
<melomane> DaSkreech: Failed to fetch file:/home/mahdi/packages/dists/debs///binary-amd64/Packages.gz File not found
<DaSkreech> melomane: ha ha :-)
<melomane> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> melomane: copy them to the directory /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaSkreech> no sources.list entry required
<mortici_> jbbarnes: no problem
<DaSkreech> please take that one out
<melomane> DaSkreech: let me test that
<melomane> DaSkreech: but i dont have the permission to copy anything in this direcotry
<melomane> DaSkreech: i forgot the command to run konqueror in root privilage
<DaSkreech> melomane: alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror
<melomane> kdesu , i used ksudo :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> why
<DaSkreech> melomane: You can press ctrl+shift+L when it's open
<DaSkreech> to get two places side by side
<DaSkreech> melomane: that should work in gutsy :)
<DaSkreech> Well kdesudo
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, wait a second, konqueror as a file manager, not konqueror as a web browser.
<melomane> DaSkreech: i c
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Laptop: trying to browse the treasury's site as root?
<melomane> DaScreech: wow, thats really nice, i use linux for 2 years , and knew that about konquror but never tried that :D
<DaSkreech> it super delish
<DaSkreech> it is
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Shift+T if you like horizontal
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Shift+R to close which ever one is currently highlighted
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...and who doesn't *wink wink nudge nudge*
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i'm so going to bed now, it's late and i can't believe i just made that joke >_<
<Daisuke_Laptop> goodnight
<DaSkreech> night!
<melomane> DaSkreech: wow, thanks. it works
<melomane> DaSkreech: thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u
<DaSkreech> btw melomane am I allowed to think it funny that you will apt-get from the command line but won't copy things on there? :)
<DaSkreech> melomane: Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllll>K<ooooooooooomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Jucato> okaaaaay.... stop that... nowwww
<DaSkreech> oooooooooo
<DaSkreech> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<melomane> DaSkreech: yes u r right, u know i always have prblems with cp , mv, rm commands ;)
<DaSkreech> want help with that?
<melomane> DaSkreech :sure
<DaSkreech> melomane: ok press alt+f2 and use konqueror
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> naw I'm joking. What problems do you have?
<DaSkreech> what normally happens?
* Jucato points out never to use rm on the command line unless 100% sure, or to alias rm to 'rm -i'
<DaSkreech> it ism
<melomane> DaSkreech: sometimes with directoues
<DaSkreech> is;t by default?
<DaSkreech> melomane: I hate directions to. How do you know when you have passed the "last left turn"?
<DaSkreech> too
<melomane> ?
* TECKBW asks if anyone has managed to get dreamweaver to work under *nix machine
<DaSkreech> melomane: Sorry very very late jokes don't flow as easily
<DaSkreech> melomane: what happens with directories?
<DaSkreech> TECKBW: ask in #winehq
<melomane> DaSkreech: for example i want to copy some files, but i c the diroctory is copied
<TECKBW> thanks
<DaSkreech> melomane: Woah You copied a directory by *accident* ?
<DaSkreech> what did you type?
<melomane> DaSkreech: i know thats because i dont know much about these commands, maybe i must read man ...
<DaSkreech> melomane: Maybe that helps :) but what did you type if you remember
<melomane> DaSkreech : i cant remember exacltly
<melomane> DaSkreech: the problem is that i learned linux by experience
<DaSkreech> melomane: ok do you remember the situation?
<DaSkreech> you wanted to copy one file or some files or all the files?
<melomane> DaSkreech: yes
<melomane> DDaSkreech:: iwa ntet to copy some files in a direcotry to another direcotry
<melomane> DaSkreech: but the directory itself was copieed
<mortici_> whats the command to update grub after a kernel update?
<DaSkreech> !grub | mortici_
<ubotu> mortici_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> melomane: was there anything similar about the file names?
<melomane> DaSkreech: id ont think so, but i am not sure
<Daisuke_Laptop> mortici_: sudo update-grub
<DaSkreech> ok so you named them out one by one?
<melomane> DaSkreech: u mean copying one by one?
<DaSkreech> melomane: no like cp mydir/file1 mydir/file3 mydir/anotherfile placeidumpstuff/
<melomane> DaSkreech: no, not that way
<DaSkreech> Thats copying three files (file1, file3, anotherfile) to a dir (placeidumpstuff)
<melomane> i didnt knew that
<melomane> *know
<DaSkreech> melomane: ok what did it kinda look like?
<Daisuke_Laptop> what happened to file2?
<melomane> DaSkreech: i am not still much familiar with these commands, i will try more
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Laptop: realise the truth there is no file2
<DaSkreech> melomane: ok well here is the qquick version
<Daisuke_Laptop> so you just can't count?
<DaSkreech> cp and mv work the same way
<melomane> DaSkreech: oh i remembered another problem, with VCDs, my VCDs r not mounted. i mean i cant play VCDs
<DaSkreech> they move [from]  [to] 
<melomane> DaSkreech: dont u have anyproblem with VCD?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Laptop: no melomane said that he didn't want to copy files that were in a pattern
<DaSkreech> assuming that melomane is a he :)
<DaSkreech> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<melomane> yes "he"
<melomane> ;)
* DaSkreech kicks the bot
<DaSkreech> !codecs | melomane
<ubotu> melomane: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Short answer is you probably have to install libxine-extracodecs
<melomane> i think the codec is installed
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Well let me finsh my first thingg so I can sleep :)
<DaSkreech> cp and mv work the same way
<DaSkreech> they move [from]  [to] 
<DaSkreech> so simple is cp file filecopy
<melomane> DaSkreech: anyway, u helped a lot
<DaSkreech> which will copy one file to a new file called filecopy
<melomane> DaDkreech: thanks a million
<DaSkreech> if the [to]  is a directory then it copies/moves to the directory without renaming
<DaSkreech> you can have multiple [froms]  but then [to]  HAS to be a directory
<DaSkreech> so mv file1 file3 anotherfile .trash/
<DaSkreech> moves those three into a .trash directory
* DaSkreech pokes melomane
<melomane> DaSkreech: i'd better go to install the packages by that way u tought me
<melomane> DaSkreech: thanks, and bye
<DaSkreech> melomane: You can dump all of them in that folder and install them all in one go
<DaSkreech> melomane: one last thing
<melomane> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> melomane: if you are copying or moving all the folders in directory then you use directoryname/*
<DaSkreech> so cp pics/* backup/
<DaSkreech> not cp pics/ backup/
<melomane> DaSkreech: haaaaaaaaa, thats exactly what i should have done
<DaSkreech> that might help your problem
<melomane> DaSkreech: yes, u ru rught, i didnt type that *
<DaSkreech> melomane: if you are copying a directory you have to use cp -r
<DaSkreech> which is why it's a wonder that you pulled that off by accident
<melomane> DaSkreech: yeah i c, i learned many thing today
<melomane> DaSkreech: thanks,
<DaSkreech> melomane: in anycase you can open konqueror and type man:/cp then press F4 to launch a Konsole and practice
<DaSkreech> use the GUI while you can :)
<melomane> DaSkreech: ;) thanks
<DaSkreech> F4 in konqueror launces a konsolea whatever directory you are in
<melomane> DaSkreech: good luck,bye
<DaSkreech> useful :)
<DaSkreech> byyyyyyyeeeeeee
* DaSkreech glances at Jucato
* DaSkreech falls asleep
* Jucato waves good bye
<DaSkreech> Jucato: may not see you tomorrow I have a road trip
<DaSkreech> Jucato: all the best in your cooling efforts
<Jucato> 33.0 C...
<Jucato> thanks
<DaSkreech> Head -> freezer :)
<TECKBW> hi all....looking for a howto to set firefox as default web browser under kubuntu
<jussi01> TECKBW: system settings -> default apps-> web browser
<TECKBW> thanks...much appreciated for the quick reply
<jussi01> :)
<combinio> how to configure wine ??
<Jucato> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jucato> and #winehq
<combinio> Jucato: thx
<dotz> hi.. i mount a nfs server as read write, but when i try to access it.. it keep saying its a read-only file system..why is it so?
<waylandbill> dotz: permissions perhaps? you need to have write access to the remote files as if they were local ones. that could be one possibility
<combinio> how can i compile binary files ?e.g. i downloaded stratagus and don't know how to install :}
<Jucato> !compile | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<combinio> Jucato: thx once again :)
<Jucato> and you don't "compile binary files", you compile source code *into* binary format :)
<combinio> Jucato: yeap - my mistake... i mean how to compile SRC files :)
<combinio> right
<dotz> hi.. i mount a nfs server as read write, but when i try to access it.. it keep saying its a read-only file system..why is it so?
<waylandbill> !repeat | dotz
<ubotu> dotz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* Jucato wonders if he should add the forums to that list
<waylandbill> combinio: you do know that stratagus is in the repositories already right?
<waylandbill> !info stratagus
<ubotu> stratagus: realtime strategy game for Unix and X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-9.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 563 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<combinio> so i can install it with apt-get ? :] 
<waylandbill> yes
<Jucato> combinio: when looking for software to install, first look in our repositories because that will be the easiest way to install things
<combinio> waylandbill: thanks the Lord... cuz this compilation was going to be SOOO hard ;P
<Jucato> second would be a .deb (Debian) package, and third and only last resort would be to compile from source code
<combinio> and how to look in repositories ?
<waylandbill> apt-cache
<combinio> where is some kind if list of availble program
<combinio> ok
<Jucato> combinio: either Add/Remove Programs or System -> Adept Manager
<Jucato> (you might find Adept Manager to give you a fuller list)
<waylandbill> or even apt:/ in konqueror.
<Jucato> yeah that...
<combinio> Jucato: but R U sure is this comaptiblewith OS ?? i mean is that automatic installation of different programms won't crash kubuntu ?
<waylandbill> the repos are probably the safest option. (that doesn't imply completely safe)
<Jucato> combinio: software in the repositories is compiled and packaged specificially for Kubuntu. so yes it is compatible
<Jucato> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jucato> there. better :)
<combinio> Jucato: ok then :)
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jucato> er wrong one
<waylandbill> :)
<combinio> crap! doesn't work :/   ' ./stratagus: error while loading shared libraries: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory '
<combinio> still same error
<Jucato> combinio: this is after you installed from apt-get?
<combinio> yeap
<waylandbill> !info libmikmod2
<ubotu> libmikmod2: A portable sound library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.11-a-6ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 141 kB, installed size 352 kB
<the-erm> I just came in ... what's the problem.
<the-erm> Maybe I've had it.
<combinio> oh wait a sec... i downloaded version of Warcraft 2 that has been compiled without sound
<waylandbill> whoever packaged it forgot a dependency.
<combinio> so maybe because of this it doesn't work :] 
<the-erm> libsnd ?
<Jucato> O.o
<combinio> :: "" the game has not an oryginal music but ripped music from WAGUS ""
* Jucato tries to install stratagus
<combinio> he prefers turn off the music at all :/ but writes it works as well :] 
<mecannotread> guys how can i start the wizardprog of kppp cause i want to connect the internet
<combinio> this dude copmiled WC2 game that has 33.71 mb :D and probably works under linux :D
<combinio> :: it is avaible on torrent
<combinio> nevermind then... i'll get WC2 under WinXP and run it with WINE :D
<combinio> i guess it would be working :)
<combinio> linux is not game-playing OS
<combinio> btw. do u use CEDEGA ?
<combinio> i've heard it's little better than wine for games, huh ?
<combinio> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jucato> the only reason why "linux is not game-playing OS" is because those games were not made to run on Linux. that isn't Linux's fault
<combinio> Jucato: actually that's right :)
<Jucato> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<combinio> do u use some emulators like wine or cedega ?
<Jucato> no
<combinio> Jucato: ok then...........
<combinio> so what are u doing on you kubuntu all the time ? :D
<combinio> cuz i can see u're always being on-line :] 
<Jucato> studying programming, but getting distracted in here all the time
<combinio> Jucato: programming... that's cool :)
<combinio> ok so i'm gonna disturb u anymore :)
<combinio> Jucato: :: also thanks for help :)
<Jucato> heh it's ok
<Jucato> it's part of my job to get distracted in here
<ghostov> heyy can any one plz tell me how can i get my drive  partition  in these system ???
<_Shade_> how do i mount fat32 partition with read write access
<ghostov> i guess we all here don't know anything about that  system
<Jucato> combinio: btw, stratagus works fine here. "sudo apt-get install stratagus" and then plain "stratagus" runs fine
<combinio> so probably this WC2 is crashed ;}
<combinio> thanks for answer anyway :)
<idaga> hey any one feelin like answering some q's from a n3wbie?
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<idaga> haha i suppose
<idaga> alright
<idaga> i'm trying to get my wireless lan working
<idaga> i can't even get ndiswrapper installed
<Jucato> hm..
<idaga> i get like 2 page list of error messages
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hangthedj> kflickr is neat
<idaga> i've tried like all day it even tapped into my nfl watching
<idaga> no dice on the install after almost every tutorial and multiple os re-installs
<idaga> i feel like i'm missing something easy
<idaga> i don't think i'll ever figure it out and i'm gonna go back to win xp ;\
<rulea_>   !
<rulea_>    .
<rulea_> !!! :)
<hangthedj> idaga, what wireless card do you have?
<idaga> its an integrated broadcom
<idaga> in a HP ze4500
<hangthedj> is it a laptop or desktop?
<emilsedgh> idaga: you want help with broadcom?
<idaga> laptop
<idaga> yeah i do
<emilsedgh> idaga: it works easily
<emilsedgh> idaga: just install ndiswrapper
<idaga> thats whats messed up
<idaga> i can't get that do install
<emilsedgh> idaga: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<emilsedgh> could you please copy the errors?
<idaga> yeah just a sec
<hangthedj> idaga, pastebin preferably
<hangthedj> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<august> I have a dvd drive that is not working on an ibm machine anyone that can help?
<august> When I sett in a cd the drive does not read it....  just wanted to know if anyone knew what was going on?
<august> I have put in a new burned for the old one that I have had on this computer before.
<idaga> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,34/func,view/id,66/catid,2/
<idaga> if u goto that url thats the similar message i'm getting
<vistakiller> august you see the cd in your /etc/fstab?
<idaga> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-com
<idaga> when ido that it says E: coldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<vistakiller> idaga
<vistakiller> give in terminal
<hangthedj> idaga: those errors are missing required libraries.  do you have build-essentials installed?
<vistakiller> apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<kdxx> where are my man source files for the tar command?
<hangthedj> and linux-headers?
<august> -/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<vistakiller> you will see that this pagage exist in ubuntu repos
<idaga> well i've never installed anything else succesfully maybe i need those files
<idaga> its called 'build-essentials'?
<vistakiller> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<vistakiller> august only this you have?
<august> yes
<august> that is all i got
<vistakiller> ok wait to check it
<hangthedj> do sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vistakiller> august is ok
<august> It does not find the cd i put in, in amarok either
<vistakiller> what problem you have exactly?
<august> that my cd dvd driver does not read anything
<emilsedgh> why you want to compile ndiswrapper? you dont need to...
<august> when i put it in it does not even read the cd
<vistakiller> is working?
<emilsedgh> idaga: ^
<vistakiller> the cd driver working?
<august> no
<august> not working at all
<august> i think i need a driver but i dont know how to do it...
<idaga> it says couldn't find package build-essentials
<vistakiller> what driver you have?
<august> let me look
<hangthedj> idaga: do build-essential without the s
<august> dvd multi + IBM
<august> dvd + rewritible
<vistakiller> is very strang that is not working
<august> yeah i know.....i dont have a clue
<idaga> same thing
<vistakiller> give to the terminal kcontrol
<idaga> the laptop isn't connected to the internet at all does that make a difference?
<idaga> is that where the apt-get taps?
<august> i am in the terminal now
<vistakiller> kcontrol now
<vistakiller> without now :P
<hangthedj> idaga: what version are you running 'lsb_release -d' and do you have all the repositories marked
<vistakiller> you open it?
<august> yeah i am in the terminal
<vistakiller> ok
<august> and wrote kcontrol
<august> it is open
<vistakiller> ok find something in menu about disk and system..
<vistakiller> i think is in the third from the top
<august> ok
<vistakiller> you find it
<vistakiller> ?
<august> yeah
<vistakiller> in the right you must see your hard disk
<august> yeah
<vistakiller> and to the top your cd burner?
<vistakiller> you see your dvd player?
<idaga> ubuntuo 7.04
<august> nope
<Raspberry> is the kubuntu 7.10 cd any different than the ubuntu 7.10 cd?
<idaga> man... i don't what repositories are
<vistakiller> what it said?
<hangthedj> idaga, ndiswrapper-common is in the main repository so you should be able to install it using sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<hangthedj> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<august> nothing
<_4strO> Raspberry: ubuntu come with gnome and kubuntu with kde ..
<Raspberry> i konw
<vistakiller> you see your hard disk?
<august> yeah
<hangthedj> idaga, repositories are where the packages come from.  us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Raspberry> i know -- but I already have the ubuntu Cd downloaded -- but I'd rather run KDE -- is it cleaner to install from the Kubuntu disc?
<vistakiller> ok the system cant see your drive
<_4strO> Raspberry: you will have both wm
<hangthedj> the k/x/ed/ubuntu default repositories are main restricted multiverse and universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vistakiller> i dont know wha you can do
<SlimeyPete> Raspberry: there's no problem with installing kubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> works fine
<idaga> everythim i try to do an apt-get it gives me this message "E: Couldn't find package xxxxx"
<august> hmmmmmmmmmm
<idaga> what is the E: thing
<murlidhar> i have ubuntu installed and i want to install kde desktop in it. how do i do it?  i have kubuntu feisty fawn cd.
<Raspberry> I tried the Gutsy tribe5 on my desktop and it is mangled :)  IT works fine on my dedicated MythTV box though :)
<vistakiller> try to search ubuntu forum
<hangthedj> idaga, try 'sudo apt-get update' then try installing things.
<vistakiller> with the name of your laptop
<_4strO> SlimeyPete: u'm not agree, if he will only use KDE, many things will be unusefull on his installation
<Jucato> idaga: E: means error. W: means warning
<SlimeyPete> _4strO: so? Disk space is cheap.
<august> ibm thinkpad
* hangthedj thinks www.linux-laptops.org is an awsome site
<_4strO> SlimeyPete: yep but not so clean in the K menu ...
<vistakiller> try to see if can find a solution is very strange prob
<Raspberry> i only have a 30gb partition for the OS :)  Disk space is much more expensive :P
<SlimeyPete> _4strO: the K menu's never clean ;)
<august> i cant even find the hard drive in k control
<_4strO> ...
<vistakiller> you havent go to the right menu then
<Raspberry> can I run Compiz Fusion on KDE (aka with Kubuntu?)
<august> what do i type in consol?
<august> kcontrol?
<Jucato> Raspberry: yes
<august> i did that and it came up
<vistakiller> try to find the disks and file system
<_4strO> SlimeyPete: i think download the right version is better
<murlidhar> and i do not want to download kde-desktop from internet but i do have  a kubuntu cd.
<Jucato> !compiz | Raspberry
<ubotu> Raspberry: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vistakiller> from the kcontrol
<august> ok
<_4strO> SlimeyPete: you can buy a white car and paint it black ..
<august> what to do when i get to the kcontrol?
<_4strO> SlimeyPete: but why do this ?
<idaga> like i was saying the laptop has no internet connection right now
<SlimeyPete> _4strO: because you already have a white car?
<idaga> so i don't think i can use the apt-get function
<SlimeyPete> no point spending ages downloading a new ISO.
<vistakiller> you have a menu in kcontrol
<vistakiller> in the left window
<august> yes i have with lots of different things on it....
<vistakiller> ok
<_4strO> SlimeyPete: a CD is cheaper than Freespace on HD
<_4strO> ;)
<idaga> oh well i gotta goto bed i appreciate your help a lot
<august> appearence and themes, desktop, etc. etc
<idaga> pz
<vistakiller> try to find something that it say disk and file systems
<hangthedj> idaga, yeah, you won't be able to get anything without an internet connection.
<idaga> ;\
<august> periphials???
<th3sn0wbr4in> heLLow all :P
<august> it has mouse, keyboard etc....but it does not have anything about a cd player or dvd player
<SlimeyPete> _4strO: not much cheaper, and you can clear and re-use HD space later on ;)
<vistakiller> no cd player
<hangthedj> hi! | th3sn0wbr4in
<vistakiller> not in this part
<august> oh ok....
<august> what should i look for then?
<august> found it
<august> disk and file systems
<vistakiller> yeah :)
<hangthedj> august, yes
<august> found burner
<vistakiller> what it say in the right?
<august> it says disabled
<august> ????
<august> not enabled
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<vistakiller> ok because you dont have a cd in the player
<murlidhar> help me please somebody. i have kubuntu cd and i only want to install kde-desktop in my existing ubuntu. When i give command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it goes to internet instead of going to cd.
<vistakiller> tell me all the line
<murlidhar> i have added the cd in the repositeries
<th3sn0wbr4in> :-?
<august> ok
<th3sn0wbr4in> may i know talkin bout what ?
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> sudo apt-cdrom add
<august> burner dvd-ram uj-830s /media/cdfrom0 auto  /dev/scd0 disabled
<th3sn0wbr4in> and then insert ur cd
<th3sn0wbr4in> may be u have kubuntu cd, murlidhar
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<murlidhar> yes i hve kubuntu cd
<vistakiller> ok we find that the dvd is working
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<th3sn0wbr4in> just run apt-cdrom add
<th3sn0wbr4in> insert cd
<august> --- when i try to enable it it says /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<th3sn0wbr4in> enter
<th3sn0wbr4in> and then
<th3sn0wbr4in> sudo apt-get update
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> simple ;)
<vistakiller> august
<august> yes
<vistakiller> put a cd in your system
<august> ok
<vistakiller> close kcontrol
<august> its in
<vistakiller> and open it again
<august> closed
<august> ok opened
<vistakiller> and see the cd is enable
<th3sn0wbr4in> murlidhar: solved ?
<vistakiller> is active now?
<murlidhar> i am at sudo pat-get update
<august> no disabled
<murlidhar> apt-get*
<murlidhar> after that how do i install kde-desktop ?
<th3sn0wbr4in> :-?
<august> when i try to mount it says
<august> The system reported: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<august> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<th3sn0wbr4in> wait, disable the internet repositories
<th3sn0wbr4in> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<th3sn0wbr4in> just leave the cd as source
<murlidhar> how to disable internet repositories?
<th3sn0wbr4in> by add '#' character in the begin
<vistakiller> i dont august what happen
<vistakiller> but i am sure that the system see your driver
<vistakiller> is not this problem
<murlidhar> is there any gui method?
<th3sn0wbr4in> i.e : deb http://kambing.ui.edu/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<august> yeah it sees my driver
<th3sn0wbr4in> that's mine
<august> but it just doesnt work
<th3sn0wbr4in> owh...
<th3sn0wbr4in> guid metho
<vistakiller> something with the mount
<hangthedj> august, thats because you can't write to a dvd unless its blank
<august> yeah but i cant play a cd either
<th3sn0wbr4in> use adept manager for kubuntu
<august> it is a cd in there now with music on it
<th3sn0wbr4in> or synaptic for ubuntu
<th3sn0wbr4in> august, may i know ur prob ? :D
<august> yeah??
<murlidhar> now what? i have entered into synaptic manager.
<mark105> hello
<august> cant find my dvd cd driver
<august> it has found it but it is disabled
<august> and i cant get it enabled
<august> The system reported: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<august> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<th3sn0wbr4in> :-? ....
<mark105> whats best way to use samba shares in kubuntu as can browse them n so on with konquerer but when it comes to playin movies i need to mount them some how
<th3sn0wbr4in> block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<th3sn0wbr4in> it said that ur cd detected
<th3sn0wbr4in> try mount with '-t auto' option ?
<august> how do i do that?
<Raspberry> So I've got KDE installed with Compiz now... but my title bars are gone off of all the aps
<Raspberry> apps
<th3sn0wbr4in> murlidhar: in menut bar
<th3sn0wbr4in> in menu bar
<th3sn0wbr4in> try to get manager repositories option
<th3sn0wbr4in> in adept is, Adept -> Manage Repositories
<murlidhar> yes there is
<hangthedj> Raspberry, try Alt+F2 >> emerald --replace
<august> dont have a clue
<th3sn0wbr4in> august: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cd -t auto
<Raspberry> it can't find the command emerald
<Raspberry> :)
<th3sn0wbr4in> it must be iso9660 fs
<hangthedj> sudo apt-get emerald
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> yeah I just did
<Raspberry> strange that you could install compiz w/o that
<th3sn0wbr4in> murlidhar: you can un-check the internet sources
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<murlidhar> i have done it
<_4strO> Raspberry: you should have emerald-themes too
<murlidhar> now what?
<Raspberry> _4strO, says there's no package for emerald themes -- although it's suggested
<th3sn0wbr4in> click, fetch updates
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<hangthedj> Raspberry, running gutsy?
<th3sn0wbr4in> if exist ;), or something like that :D
<Raspberry> hangthedj, yeah
<Raspberry> yay -- now I have titlebars again :P
<th3sn0wbr4in> august: dmesg|grep scd
<th3sn0wbr4in> and, paste here :D
<hangthedj> it will just default to a ugly theme, but you can edit and change it.
<_4strO> Raspberry: you try with emerald-themes ??
<Raspberry> _4strO, yes... there's no package for it in Gutsy
<_4strO> ha !
<hangthedj> gutsy doesn't have an emerald themes package.
<hangthedj> ??
<hangthedj> weird right
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Raspberry> _4strO, Package emerald-themes has no installation candidate
<Raspberry> :)
<august> where should i write that?
<murlidhar> k searched the updates it shows nothing
<_4strO> Raspberry: that's very weird that you can have emerald but not the thmes with it
<murlidhar> there is an option to add a cd-rom in repositories i have added the cd-rom
<th3sn0wbr4in> murlidhar: is ur cd desktop version ?
<murlidhar> but i can't still install kubuntu-desktop
<murlidhar> yes
<Jucato> yay finally someone asked the relevant question
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<th3sn0wbr4in> if ur cd is desktop
<th3sn0wbr4in> may be u cann't
<Jucato> you can't use the Desktop/Live CD as a repository
<th3sn0wbr4in> u should get the alternate version
<murlidhar> ok
<Jucato> meaning, you can't use it to install kubuntu-desktop
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah, Jucato right
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<hangthedj> you can use the Live CD as a repository, but it only has main with it.
<th3sn0wbr4in> august: in konsole
<th3sn0wbr4in> or terminal
<Jucato> hangthedj: no you absolutely can't
<august> ok what should i write again?
<august> dp
<august> ???
<hangthedj> i've done it with feisty, don't know about gusty
<Jucato> hangthedj: desktop cd? maybe you mean the alternate install cd
<Jucato> because the desktop cd doesn't have .deb packages to use as a repository
<hangthedj> nope, all i've ever downloaded are the desktop cds since edgy. and apt-cdrom add with the feisty cd worked.
<Jucato> unless you added the cd as a repository while connected to the internet
<august> mount: mount point /media/cd does not exist
<Jucato> in which case it will ignore the cd and use the online repositories
<th3sn0wbr4in> lol
<th3sn0wbr4in> u must create /media/cd
<hangthedj> but it was only the main repository
<th3sn0wbr4in> sudo mkdir /media/cd
<Raspberry> hmm -- so KDE on Gutsy seems to be working alright
<Raspberry> Gnome won't load at all anymore :p
<Raspberry> I think I'll purge all the gnome packages and see if that cleans things up a bit
<th3sn0wbr4in> Jucato: u can use it for repositories
<Jucato> last time I tried to install ubuntu-desktop, I couldn't login in to either KDE or GNOME... as if I was being punished...
<stdin> Jucato: it does have a few packages, mostly for network, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.list
<Jucato> (on gutsy)
<th3sn0wbr4in> but, not m,any packet can be installed with it
<Jucato> must have been changed then
<Raspberry> I can't log into Gnome now :)
<th3sn0wbr4in> ianis@th3sn0wbr4in:/media/cdrom$ apt-cdrom add
<th3sn0wbr4in> Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/
<th3sn0wbr4in> Unmounting CD-ROM
<th3sn0wbr4in> Waiting for disc...
<th3sn0wbr4in> Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter
<th3sn0wbr4in> Mounting CD-ROM...
<th3sn0wbr4in> Identifying.. [1cfbb2778c6fde3aed5caf08923bf2e9-2] 
<Jucato> !paste | th3sn0wbr4in
<ubotu> th3sn0wbr4in: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<th3sn0wbr4in> This disc is called:
<th3sn0wbr4in> 'Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)'
<th3sn0wbr4in> Copying package lists...gpgv: Signature made Tue 17 Apr 2007 12:55:04 PM WIT using DSA key ID FBB75451
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<th3sn0wbr4in> Found 2 package indexes, 0 source indexes, 0 translation indexes and 1 signatures     -->>> just 2 packets found :)
<th3sn0wbr4in> all of 'tem, CMIIW :D
<murlidhar> hangthedj: when i first put the cd  in. I got a message if i wanted to add it in repositories.
<stdin> Jucato: it has done since atleast dapper :p
<Jucato> hm... perhaps not for the kubuntu-desktop package
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<th3sn0wbr4in> that's i mean
<Jucato> which is the point of the exercise
<th3sn0wbr4in> so, murlidhar
<th3sn0wbr4in> to install it, u must have alternate version
<th3sn0wbr4in> or use the internet as repo. source ;)
<mm_202> Hey guys, KUbuntu 7.10, KDE 3.5.7, and Im having a problem with /dev/dsp.  Ive tried the usual 'fuser /dev/dsp' ,etc.  But nothing seems to be using it.  But all my KDE / X sounds work just fine.
<mm_202> play test.wav :   sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<murlidhar> i guess it is better to download alternative cd
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<th3sn0wbr4in> and then, mount the iso file
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> not need to burn the iso file to cd
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<murlidhar> how to mount the iso file?
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
* Jucato stretches
<murlidhar> k thnks jucato
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Jucato> stdin: your shift starts now
<murlidhar> thnks th3sn0wbr4in
<Jucato> finally temp drops to 31.0 C :P
<th3sn0wbr4in> you'we welcome
* stdin salutes to Jucato
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Jucato> stdin: thanks. bbl :P
<th3sn0wbr4in> anyone have blog ?! :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> my blog : www.ianis.blogspot.com
<th3sn0wbr4in> may be i can put in blogroll :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> but,,,my blog still indonesian lang. :-s
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<stdin> !planet
<ubotu> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<stdin> btw...
<stdin> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<th3sn0wbr4in> ianis@th3sn0wbr4in:/media/sda/music$ mplayer * (i'm dancing...)
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> owh,,,thanks
<th3sn0wbr4in> just a few people :-s
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<murlidhar> do bots work very good
<murlidhar> ?
<murlidhar> :)
<stdin> th3sn0wbr4in: it's probably a LoCo team, and if there's a LoCo they will probably have a planet too ;)
<murlidhar> !porn :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> murlidhar: don't mess with the bot in the channel, use /msg ubotu something
<th3sn0wbr4in> owh...
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<murlidhar> i am sorry i was just joking
<th3sn0wbr4in> porn will make u waste time
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<murlidhar> i don't watch porn
<murlidhar> :/
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> mplayer -loop 0 *  <-- the loop will work fine
<neosix> hello everybody!!!
<th3sn0wbr4in> but mplayer * -loop 0 won't play the music infinitive :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> hello neosix
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<neosix> I've just install Kubuntu and I'm  :-D
<MaTiAz> neosix: yeah, Kubuntu is the best:)
<neosix> yeeeee
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> but,,,,
<neosix>  :-D
<hangthedj> kde is neat-o
<th3sn0wbr4in> why can't get repositories with free
<th3sn0wbr4in> i used kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso as repositories in my feisty :-s
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<murlidhar> bye th3sn0wbr4in
<th3sn0wbr4in> bye
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<neosix> Does anybody know some good download manager like getright?
<hangthedj> kget
<th3sn0wbr4in> anyone know the setting for autologging for kopete ? chat log i mean :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> hangthedj: know it ?
<hangthedj> th3sn0wbr4in, i thought logs were on by default for kopete?
<neosix> hangthedj: can I use getright on Kubuntu
<hangthedj> omg 3am
<hangthedj> neosix, not sure. never heard of it.
<th3sn0wbr4in> hangthedj: i didn't see anyoption like that
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<neosix> hangthedj: OK thanks
<hangthedj> neosix, is getright for windows?
<neosix> yes, but there is some version for Linux
<hangthedj> neosix, go to http://www.google.com/linux and search for getright
<combo> after installing wine and some MSfonts default system font has changed... :S how to restore it ?
<neosix> OK I'll try
<hangthedj> combo, sytem settings >> fonts
<combo> and what should be the name of default fonts ??
<combo> i have San Serif 9
<hangthedj> combo, you could try hitting the default button, or choose the fonts you want.
<combo> it looks this stupid MS-font is default now... cuz after clicking DEFAULT nothing happen ?
<hangthedj> wheres stdin and intelikey, i don't know what i'm talking about :p
<combo> maybe it is something about anti-aliasing?
<combo> ot Force fonts DPI ? :?
<hangthedj> i mean i think i do, but maybe idont.
<hangthedj> go to system settings >> fonts and choose your default fonts.
<hangthedj> whatever you want.
<combo> hangthedj: there is same font as it used to be... called 'Sans Serif 9'
<combo> but it is changed definately
<combo> it seems little different than before
<combo> and what is this option anti-aliasing ?
<hangthedj> combo, change it to Sans Serif 10, and back to Sans Serif 9
<combo> hangthedj: ok
* hangthedj doesn't understand anti-aliasing
<combo> hangthedj: actually it lookes like san serif but like WINDOWS-sans-serif
<combo> wait what the hell i'm talking about!? it has been changeed only at opera browser
<combo> nowhere else
<hangthedj> san-serif is ugly change it to ubuntu-title :p
<hangthedj> combo, then go into the opera settings and change it :D
<combo> crap! it changed all fonts on arial/times new roman/courier :////////////// NOOOOOOOOOO
<combo> this stupid winXP stuff :(((
<combo> and now i have to change it... such many fonts...
<combo> it will take ages :(
<hangthedj> combo, but it will be well worth it.
<combo> can someone tell me what is default font in OPERA ?:)
<combo> hangthedj: yeap, i know :D
<combo> i have to know what font should i set, i don't wanna make any mess :/
<combo> does any of u use OPERA browser??
<sander_> Does someone here actually use the KDE4 Beta 2 release?
<sander_> cause over here it's quite crippeled
<hangthedj> th3sn0wbr4in, open the main kopete window, to show your contacts, right click on the contact you want to view a log, then click on history.
<hangthedj> sander_, nope
<hangthedj> combo, a little, not much
<hangthedj> combo, what about opera are you wondering about?
<Raspberry> how do I reapply an emerald theme?  I want to change from one engine to another ?
<th3sn0wbr4in> hangthedj: there isn't history option bro
<hangthedj> th3sn0wbr4in, if i right click on a contact it has view history towards the bottom.
<th3sn0wbr4in> nope
<th3sn0wbr4in> there isn't something like that
<hangthedj> Raspberry, what do you mean from one engine to another?  you mean theme?
<th3sn0wbr4in> that's why i'm asking
<Jucato> th3sn0wbr4in: Settings -> COnfigure Plugins -> History plugin
<th3sn0wbr4in> been explore
<Jucato> it's enabled by default, but isn't really enabled
<Jucato> you have to disable, click apply, then enable again
<hangthedj> i forgot about the plugin section :D
<hangthedj> theres lots of neat stuff there.
<th3sn0wbr4in> Setting -> Configure..., Configure Toolbars, Configure Shortcuts
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Jucato> th3sn0wbr4in: you should be in the main Kopete window
<th3sn0wbr4in> nothin' somethin like plug-ins :D
<Jucato> main kopete/contacts window, not  in a chat window
<hangthedj> right click on the kopete icon then click on settings >> configure plugins >> history.  hmm can anybody tell me what language i've been programming in lately
<hangthedj> << endl;
<Raspberry> yeah I meant themes
<Raspberry> i just did an emerald --replace
<Raspberry> and that did it
<hangthedj> Raspberry, you should do a search for fusion-icon and download and install it.
<th3sn0wbr4in> owh.....
<th3sn0wbr4in> oke, thanks
<hangthedj> unfortunatly the gusty repositories don't hold that either.
<th3sn0wbr4in> trial n' error <<-- still low on me :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> sorry ;)
<hangthedj> maybe this will work
<hangthedj> #include <stdin>
<Jucato> error: stdin not found
* Jucato runs away and hides
<stdin> ...
<th3sn0wbr4in> #include <stdin.h>
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<th3sn0wbr4in> #kubuntu - 347 nicks (0 ops)
<th3sn0wbr4in> but, just some ppl are talkin here
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<hangthedj> that'll give an error unless stdin.h is in the directory your using. <include> = global <include.h> = local
<stdin> hangthedj: other way round
<stdin> hangthedj: <file> = global, "file" = local
<Jucato> exactly :P
<th3sn0wbr4in> ianis@th3sn0wbr4in:~$ sudo mount th3sn0wbr4in/Linux\ Distro/grep: Trailing backslash
<th3sn0wbr4in> i type sudo mount th3sn0wbr4in/Linux\ Distro/(TAB)
<hangthedj> but <file.h> will give error "file.h" will not
<combo> how to uninstall msttfonts-something ? ?
<hangthedj> at least for me.
<th3sn0wbr4in> but, Trailing backslash
<th3sn0wbr4in> :D
<Jucato> ok, offtopic-break is over :P
* Jucato blows the whistle
* stdin calls Jucato a whistle blower :p
<Jucato> oh... ambiguous meaning heheh :)
<Jucato> you caught me. where's the exception handler?
<hangthedj> yay, Jucato, and stdin, 3:35am, going to sleep for me.
<combo> can someone tell me how to remove MS fonts ??
<Jucato> night stdin
<stdin> Jucato: what? you're going to bed?
<Jucato> er. sorry
<stdin> hehe
<Jucato> night hangthedj :P
<Jucato> combo: um.. uninstall msttcorefonts
<combo> Jucato: exatcly that - thx :)
<Jucato> the way you installed them. apt-get or adept
<Raspberry> how do I setup my modifier keys ... "Super" is set to the Windows (start) key which is bound to X server's mod4 key  -- but mod4 bound to the Windows key in KDE...
<stdin> Raspberry: what's there to setup then? you just said "win = super = mod4 = win"
<XONAUQA> good morning
<sander_> morning...
<XONAUQA> does anyone know if there is a FREE application to edit/modify pdf files?
<XONAUQA> it would already be enough to put multiple pdf files into a single file
<th3sn0wbr4in> LOL
<th3sn0wbr4in> evening here...:D
<XONAUQA> hehe.... yeah, a common problem in international chats ;)
<th3sn0wbr4in> hahahaha,,,LOL :D
<XONAUQA> has anyone a solution for my problem?
<XONAUQA> i've been searching the web already but i only can find commercial software packages froom $49 up per license
<stdin> have a look on sf.net
* kruemeltee grt alle :-)
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Raspberry> stdin, i'm saying that's what it SHOULD equal
<sk1llet> hello to the all!
<d347hm4n> hi
<sk1llet> i`m now install kubuntu
<th3sn0wbr4in> halloe sk1llet
<sk1llet> its cool)
<sk1llet> i`m from russia!
<sk1llet> maby some body too?
<d347hm4n> when i start adept manager it say that another process is already open, how do i kill that process?
<th3sn0wbr4in> i'm from indonesia
<stdin> !aptfix | d347hm4n
<ubotu> d347hm4n: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sk1llet> th3sn0wbr4in, cool)))
<th3sn0wbr4in> :P
<sk1llet> amaroke is bugged...
<d347hm4n> thanks stdin
<alper> hello
<sk1llet> hello
<neosix> hello
<sk1llet> alper, where are you from...
<sk1llet> ?
<alper> from turkey
<alper> you ?
<sk1llet> russia
<alper> i know litle russian
<sk1llet> realy?
<alper> kak dela?
<neosix> Mother Russia, cool I'm from Serbia  :-)
<sk1llet> horosho
<sk1llet> neosix, klassno
<sk1llet> a... cool)))
<neosix>  :-)
<alper> :)
<d347hm4n> when i try and remove firefox through adept manager it say it has encountered an error
<th3sn0wbr4in> what it said ?
<d347hm4n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36992/
<alper> this is my firs instalation of ubuntu
<d347hm4n> alper:me too :D
<d347hm4n> i want to remove the 64bit version of firefox
<d347hm4n> i have the 32bit installed
<stdin> d347hm4n: try with apt, open konsole and put in "sudo apt-get remove firefox"
<alper> did you tried from Add/remove
<d347hm4n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36993/
<th3sn0wbr4in> yeah
<th3sn0wbr4in> try to run via konsole
<d347hm4n> the lastpaste bin is the konsole output
<stdin> d347hm4n: ahh, you tried to install java in adept and didn't accept the licence... run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sk1llet_> what age all of you?
<d347hm4n> stdin: thanks, you know your stuff man :D
<d347hm4n> and now firefox has been removed
<harsimran> hi
<Lynoure> sk1llet_: hmm, ask on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sk1llet_> thanx :)
<d347hm4n> how do i find where i installed 32bit firefox
<d347hm4n> search for firefox32.bin?
<harsimran> Anybody knows a good and safe P2P for ubuntu....... :)
<aaron> Bittorrent
<stdin> !p2p
<d347hm4n> bittorrent
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<aaron> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<pparker> hi here
<aaron> hello
<pparker> anyone get kde4b2 running with feisty ?
<aaron> ooh Me ME
<aaron> yea i do
<pparker> for me startkde is missing
<aaron> hmm
<d347hm4n> is there a compiz guide anywhere?
<stdin> pparker: read the instructions
<aaron> !startkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startkde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d347hm4n> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<JuJuBee> Something is wrong with adept.  I just installed the vmware-server-kernet-modules and when I type vm<tab> all that shows as a comand is vmstat.  It's like vmware never installed.
<pparker> i've already read it
<pparker> beta1 was working
<stdin> pparker: read the instructions, there's another package you need
<stdin> JuJuBee: you didn't install vmware-server, just the kernel modules
<JuJuBee> So what do I  install then?
<pparker> stdin:thanks kdebase-workspace was missing
<stdin> !vmware | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<sk1llet__> people from RUSSIA go on kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<JuJuBee> stdin : you versed in vmware ?
<stdin> JuJuBee: not much, I hardly ever use it
<aaron> i never use mine even though i paid $40 for it in 2005
<JuJuBee> I installed it and after I installed nis and configured it, vmware-server stopped working.  SO I uninstalled and am trying to reinstall.  The first time all I did was to install vmware-server-kernel-modules and vmware-tools-kernel-modules.  THen I ran vmware-config.pl and all was happy. Now vmware-config.pl does not exist.
<JuJuBee> I don't have much power in my computers and a super fast network, so I was going to install vmware-server on the workstations in my room and load the vm locally rather than using vmserver on a "server" and player on the clients.
<stdin> JuJuBee: there is a .deb for it, use that instead
<JuJuBee> From teh vmware site?
<stdin> JuJuBee: no, read the link ubotu gave you
<JuJuBee> I am reading now.
<aaron> http://www.vmware.com/download/
<aaron> JujuBee:Free server and player
<stdin> player is in the repos
<aaron> maybe this will help?
<aaron> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<stdin> the instructions on the ubuntu help pages are to be more trusted
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@pc-84-54-46-190.cm.vtr.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<teguh> hi everyone
<SoulChild> hey all ,... i can't use the vga boot parameter in grub ,... there are only modes avaialbe like 80x45 ,... any ideas ???
<combinio> how to make my usb disc (mp3, system files: FAT) make write-able under linux ??
<SoulChild__> HELP.The highest available framebuffer resouloution at boot is 80x45, if i set it to 1024x768 ,... i have a blank screen while booting ,.. can somebody help me please?
<ScorpKing> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> :)
<combinio> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<combinio> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<combinio> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<combinio> ** i mean 'crap!'
<ScorpKing> combinio: having fun?
<combinio> just trying to find solution
<ScorpKing> for?
<combinio> can't make my USB disc ( FAT ) writ-able
<combinio> and can't save on it mp3 :/
<ScorpKing> where is it mounted?
<Eshat> Hey i have no frambuffer device like "/dev/fb0" any ideas ???
<ubuntu> Does anyone know howto disable ipv6 in konqueror
<combinio> ScorpKing: what u mean ?
<ScorpKing> combinio: is it mounted now? run mount
<combinio> it is mounted now cuz i can see what is saved on it
<ScorpKing> combinio: mount will show you where it's mounted and what options it was mounted with
<Eshat> How do i update my /dev/ folder ?
<combinio> ScorpKing: eeeee......... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36994/
<ScorpKing> ok
<combinio> can't understand that :] 
<combinio> oh i know - this USB is last
<combinio>  /media/disk
<ScorpKing> correct
<combinio> and is this write-able ?
<ScorpKing> adn it's mounted rw and with your user id which mean you can write to it
<combinio> ScorpKing: so something must be wrong cuz i still can't write anything on my USB :|
<ScorpKing> combinio: rw is for read/write and uid=1000 is for user with id 1000 can write to it which is you
<ScorpKing> combinio: try to copy something with sudo
<combinio> oups... i insert another USB disc and it looks it works :/
<combinio> so it means my mp3 might be crashed.. but under winXP it works as well :] 
<ScorpKing> combinio: some of them have a switch on the side to make it write protected
<sk1llet> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<combinio> it hasn't cuz it is mp4 with a display
<combinio> hmm......
<ScorpKing> combinio: ls /media/disk/ will show the files
<combinio> all files has been shown - but i can see them with Konqueror
<ScorpKing> combinio: ls -l /media/disk/
<combinio> probably i found the problem with that command
<ScorpKing> :)
<ScorpKing> not owned by you?
<combinio> ScorpKing: cuz there is some EXTRA folder i made it long time ago... that is not shown in Konquror but in console... and it has no rights
<combinio> if there are some rights like drwxr-xr-r etc. there is only '?------------?'
<ScorpKing> combinio: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/disk/
<combinio> and it is red-colored
<ScorpKing> run the command and see if it works in konqueror
<combinio> it is written that it is 'Read-only file system'
<combinio> didn't work
<combinio> still can't see
<_4strO> think there is an option in system settings to correct this
<combinio> i'll try remove that folder
<ScorpKing> even if u use sudo?
<combinio> ScorpKing: even with sudo... and even can't delete that, cuz there is no such folder :[
<combinio> this folder crashed my USB - have to remove it away
<ScorpKing> :(
<ScorpKing> ok then
<ScorpKing> i have a wireless problem :( dmesg | tail "[ 1670.316000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<stdin> ScorpKing: see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<llutz> ScorpKing: you need something called bcm43xx-fwcutter to get the firmware extracted from the win-driver (afaik)
<ScorpKing> thanks guys
<ScorpKing> how do i recover if the installation failed? dpkg --something ?
<stdin> ScorpKing: you mean: dpkg --configure -a ?
<ScorpKing> something reconfigure
<stdin> ScorpKing: or dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<ScorpKing> thats it. thanks
<ScorpKing> it keeps on saying host not found when downloading firmware.
<ScorpKing> wget doesn't work either. back to google...
<SoulChild> Hey all ,... i want a higher resoloution during boot ,.... how do i do this ,... is there another way than the vga parameter ???
<ScorpKing> SoulChild: i think - man grub - will help
<stdin> ScorpKing: you do have a net connection on that machine?
<ScorpKing> 3G with vodacom
<ScorpKing> i found something. will ask again if i get stuck.
<sysko> hola
<sysko> hola me lee alguien?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ScorpKing> stdin and llutz thanks. wireless is working. :-D
<BadRobot> is there any to try KDE4 out?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
<BadRobot> if i install it via adapt manager will it work side by side kubuntu or it will replace it?
<SlimeyPete> I hear it will work side by side but I haven't tried it myself
<stdin> it won't overwrite kde3
<BadRobot> ok
<BadRobot> thx
<BadRobot> i guess it is stable
<stdin> no, it's not stable :p
<BadRobot> if isn't stable it won't be beta then alpha
<SlimeyPete> one man's beta is another man's alpha
<SlimeyPete> the terms
<SlimeyPete>  are pretty vague these days
<stdin> no, beta's aren't stable, just more stable than alphas
<ScorpKing> if i enable the wireless it overwrites my /etc/resolve.conf and the i have no dns. is there a way to disable that?
<ScorpKing> then*
<stdin> ScorpKing: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and put the dns-servers in the part with "prepend domain-name-servers" (and remove the '#' from the line)
<ScorpKing> stdin: :) will do.
<ScorpKing> stdin: so i cat just put my own dns in there seperated with , ?
<stdin> ScorpKing: yeah, at least I think :p if commas don't work, try just spaces
<ScorpKing> stdin: is there something in init.d/ that i must restart?
* genii sips an extra large black coffee
* Jucato goes out to buy a bottle of mt.dew
<ScorpKing> lol
<gabby> how do I get the panel to appear at the top and the bottom of the screen, just like in gnome?
<stdin> ScorpKing: this should work (it'll disconnect you tho): sudo ifdown ethX ; sudo ifup ethX     (change ethX to your network interface name)
<genii> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> gabby: just add a new panel, position it at the top, and add whatever you want to it
<ScorpKing> stdin: lets  see... brb
<teguh> i want move my app to /var/www but raise warning "Access denied"  please help me....sorry .....
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DarkED> hi... i'm running ubuntu 7.04 but i've installed amarok. i'm having major issues here
<teguh> i know it simple in windows but it look difficult to me in my new linux
<DarkED> anytime i try to add a track from my collection to the playlist amarok essentially locks up
<khaije1> what you talking bout teguh!?!
<DarkED> it also tries to ask me if i want to install mp3 support but the window is glitched and there's no button
<gabby> Jucato: ahh..... i see!
<stdin> DarkED: try installing mp3 support in adept/synaptic, install the package libxine1-ffmpeg and restart amarok
<khaije1> DarkED: did you try libxine1-plugins ?
<teguh> he he he  so i want move my php file to /var/www but i can't
<DarkED> stdin, doing now, thanks
<DarkED> khaije1, not yet :)
<teguh> khaije1 please help me
<teguh> i want run my php doc
<teguh> but i don't know how
<ScorpKing> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<khaije1> teguh: i might not be able to, are you talking about a partic program?
<DarkED> stdin, yep, that seems to have worked, thanks a bunch
<DarkED> also, one more question
<stdin> DarkED: :)
<DarkED> half my albums have the same icon
<DarkED> how can i fix that
<rihards> Umm guys, can i  install LAMP on a Desktop CD isntalled Ubuntu ( 7.04 Fewy )?
<SoulChild> this is strange ,... my video card does not work with the vesa driver anymore ,.. could this be the reason why i can#t change my resouloution with the vga boot parameter in grub ???
<sPiTeFuLL> Umm guys, can i  install LAMP on a Desktop CD isntalled Ubuntu ( 7.04 Fewy )?
<DarkED> eh, and going into cover manager also locks amarok =/
<DarkED> man what is going on
<stdin> !lamp | sPiTeFuLL
<ubotu> sPiTeFuLL: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<khaije1> teguh: what happened to ya buddy?
<teguh> how to run my application use Php doc....so ...in window im just put in c:\inetpub\wwwroot\(use IIS) but how in my kubuntu (Use Apache)
<teguh> im totaly blind in LINUX
<sPiTeFuLL> teguh not so bad
<sPiTeFuLL> im using it for about 3days :D
<d347hm4n> just needs getting used too teguh
<teguh> im put in /var/www not work "access denied"
<stdin> teguh: use sudo
<stdin> teguh: it needs to be executable too
<poison--> morning
<DarkED> what would cause amarok to run unbearably slow?
<DarkED> for example, cover manager loads my albums about 1% per minute
<DarkED> there's only 3000 songs and only a few hundred albums, why would it take that long?
<khaije1> ah, i'm glad you know stdin, having never played with apache i would have had to guess
<teguh> how to use sudo he he he he he like this "sudo /var/www/"
<stdin> khaije1: that's about the extent of my knowledge there
<DarkED> also, it's not using more than 50% cpu for some reason
<broc93> hi all
<broc93> I'm new here, but I ahve a question
<SlimeyPete> DarkED: dual-core?
<pag> !ask | broc93
<ubotu> broc93: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<broc93> I want to install kubuntu, but I want to keep my windows xp on the hard disk. How can I do it?
<DarkED> broc93, repartition your hard drive during the install, it's easy
<sPiTeFuLL> Any1 Know how to isntall xWindows on Ubuntu Desktop :D] 
<khaije1> teguh: did that do the trick?
<omar> hi
<DarkED> broc93, then kubuntu will automatically set up what's called a 'dual-boot' meaning you can select which OS to boot when you turn your system on
<broc93> DarkED, ok, but will I lose my files? I have 4 partitions on the hard disk
<poison--> no
<broc93> but no one is empty
<sPiTeFuLL> Any1 Know how to isntall xWindows on Ubuntu Desktop :D] 
<DarkED> broc93, um, you'll have to delete at least one of them
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: it's installed by default
<DarkED> broc93, and possibly two
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: you have it already
<d347hm4n> broc: just make sure you have one empty partition
<broc93> DarkED, So, I have to keep only two partitions? why?
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin ?! i dont get it ?
<d347hm4n> broc93: one for / and one for swap space
<sPiTeFuLL> im realy using ubuntu for like 3 days :D already managed to make some progress :D
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: you see the desktop? that's X windows
<sPiTeFuLL> ohh..damm i though an
<DarkED> broc93, because you need a root partition and a swap partition for linux
<sPiTeFuLL> windows emulator
<SlimeyPete> broc93: Linux won't install onto your Windows partitions; it requires its own partitions.
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: windows emulator?
<sPiTeFuLL> smthing like that
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: there's wine to run some apps
<Chousuke> there's no such thing
<broc93> DarkED, but can I keep my 4 partitions on the hard drive?
<Chousuke> wine works for some apps though
<DarkED> broc93, not the existing ones, no
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin , ok what kinda...
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: or vmware to run windows in
<Chousuke> but it's not easy to use, so be prepared to read some documentation
<DarkED> broc93, chances are they are primary partitions, you can only have 4 primary partitions on any one drive
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin do you know any good guide ?
<stdin> !virtualizers | sPiTeFuLL
<ubotu> sPiTeFuLL: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: pick one of those :p
<DarkED> broc93, you need to delete one to make an extended partition, which you can make as many logical partitions in as you like
<broc93> DarkED, how can I delete two partitions?
<d347hm4n> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin but is it possible to run a game ?
<poison--> im getting a error with smb while trying to axx a win share
<DarkED> broc93, kubuntu's install has a partitioner
<teguh> no ehm i want just run my php file so i can run in browser but i dont know how
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: wine runs some games
<poison--> it says i need smbmnt installed
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: www.winehq.org
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: some games run in wine, yeah
<sPiTeFuLL> Guys real thanx :)
<teguh> im trying to put my file in /var/www/
<broc93> DarkED, so, I need to empty two artitions and to erase them, then I install kubuntu, isn't it?
<sPiTeFuLL> im getting anoyed to see films
<sPiTeFuLL> * boored
<sPiTeFuLL> !WINE
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stdin> poison--: so install it
<DarkED> broc93, yes, two is the minimum, your swap partition is the same as a windows virtual memory file so make it like 2x your ram
<poison--> stdin, cant find the package... guess im too stupid
<Chousuke> DarkED: 2x RAM is usually too much nowadays
<stdin> poison--: smbfs
<poison--> humm
<broc93> DarkED, ok, thank you a lot!
<poison--> apt should do it then
<DarkED> broc93, ask Chousuke about your ram
<Chousuke> depending on how much RAM broc93 has.
<Chousuke> and whether it's a laptop or not
<broc93> 784 MB or something like that
<llutz> and depending if suspend-to-disk is wanted
<Chousuke> hmm
<DarkED> Chousuke, yeah, sorry, i have 512meg and i didnt think about his being higher :)
<broc93> and I have a desktop pc, not a laptop
<Chousuke> then I'd go with 1GB of swap I suppose. 512MB would probably be enough too, but at least 1 GB is more than enough :)
<d347hm4n> the swap should be double you ram
<Chousuke> nah
<Chousuke> that's for machines with less than 512MB of RAM
<ScorpKing> stdin: the wireless still kick me off the net but my dns servers are on top of the list in resolve.conf. anywhere else i should be looking?
<Chousuke> with modern machines that generally have 1GB+, having double that for swap is just a waste of disk space.
<AmyRose> Chousuke: But what if you have a 60+ GB hard drive?
<Chousuke> AmyRose: well, it's still a waste of disk space :P
<stdin> ScorpKing: so the dns server aren't going in resolv.conf?
<Chousuke> and 60GB is small, I'd definitely not want to waste any of it :P
<llutz> AmyRose: you always can add a temporary swapfile if needed
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: but if you have 500gb of space ?
<ScorpKing> stdin: the one from the wireless is at the bottom of the list now.
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: well, then you can waste the space I suppose. :P
<sPiTeFuLL> just bought for 110$ 500gb SATAII :)
<stdin> ScorpKing: try changing "prepend" to "supersede"
<poison--> seems i just had to allow sudo axx within
<poison--> workin now
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: well but how to exactly use this swap ?
<poison--> wooot
<ScorpKing> stdin: ok
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: the OS uses it automatically when it's needed
<sPiTeFuLL> hmm..
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: it's used when you're low on free RAM
<sPiTeFuLL> but can i virtualy add more ram ?
<sPiTeFuLL> liek on Win32 ?
<Chousuke> swap is "virtual RAM"
<Chousuke> so if you have more RAM -> less swap needed
<sPiTeFuLL> ya but is there a cap to start taking ?
<AmyRose> llutz: I guess so
<Chousuke> cap?
<sPiTeFuLL> ohh.. its pure automaticly ?
<maverick> guys guys, can someone tell me why does K pepole say that Kopete is the best ?
<maverick> or is the most likely to be used ?!
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: the OS takes care of it.
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: youre a life saver :D btw still trrying to get WINE ;D
<llutz> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: it tries to avoid swapping if possible, since swapping is slow.
<maverick> llutz: i know
<maverick> yet ppl say kopete is the best and i see that no...aMSN is the best
<Chousuke> the best would be to have ~64GB of RAM so you just won't run out ;P
<sPiTeFuLL> Lol :D
<Jucato> maverick: so keep on using amsn if you think so
<ScorpKing> stdin: i see supersede is next to domain names. should i replace prepend with it anyway?
<sPiTeFuLL> then could but Quadr Core 3.8, Sata II 1TB of HDD and 2gb of ram ?! for home needs ?
<sPiTeFuLL> :D
<Chousuke> though I suppose in a few years there will be apps that will gobble that 64GB and ask for more
<sPiTeFuLL> *buy
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<stdin> ScorpKing: yeah, supersede just behaves a bit differently
<llutz> maverick: opinions  diverge
<sPiTeFuLL> in my country this kinda pc costs ummm 500$
<sPiTeFuLL> :D
<ScorpKing> stdin: ok then
<Chousuke> ignoring current scientific calculations software and whatever.
<BadRobot> enlightenment
<genii> sPiTeFuLL: The quad core is still listing over $1000 US$ so I dunno how the entire box with it could be < $500
<llutz> duke nukem forever
<sPiTeFuLL> genii believe me ;)
<ScorpKing> stdin: the router is down now. will check later. thanks for the help. :)
<sPiTeFuLL> 1$ = 0.40 LVL :)
<sPiTeFuLL> or lesss. :D
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: well i have a question... about WINE...
<llutz> genii: Q6600 (quad 2.4GHz) is about 320 USD
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: yes?
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: well in the WiKi
<sPiTeFuLL> is said
<sPiTeFuLL> terminal by running 'sudo apt-get update' to update APT's package information and then 'sudo apt-get install wine'.
<genii> llutz: Ah, forgot about the lower end quads LOL I keep looging at the qx6850 as reference
<genii> *looking
<Chousuke> sPiTeFuLL: yes?
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: i wanted to ask what i need to after the isnatall is done ?
<Chousuke> that's the tricky part
<sPiTeFuLL> ok here it goes
<sPiTeFuLL> :D
<Chousuke> it depends on the app you want to run.
<Chousuke> some apps are as easy as "wine app.exe"
<Chousuke> but some need to be configured
<Chousuke> and some just won't run at all :)
<Chousuke> winehq.org has some info about that
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke:  aight... but is there any %tage if CS1.6 could run on Ubuntu ?
<sPiTeFuLL> :D
<sPiTeFuLL> stupid question.. :D
<Chousuke> you mean steam?
<llutz> genii: about 875 ~ US$ 1160 in .de
<Chousuke> I think it runs
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke: OMG..  oo em Ge :D
<bart_> Some programs have an icon in the K menu editor but I don' t see them in the menu How can I fix that?
<sPiTeFuLL> im gona pee :D
<Chousuke> but you'll have to see winehq.org for details
* sPiTeFuLL sooo happy ;D
<Jucato> sPiTeFuLL: http://appdb.winehq.org you can check there
<sPiTeFuLL> thx.. guys.. yer the best.. :D
<sPiTeFuLL> :* luw ya all  ill be soon back..
<genii> llutz: Here in Canada the qx6850 is about $1300, no OEM available yet but will list likely around $900 CDN
<sPiTeFuLL> pf.. :D ganii :D
<sPiTeFuLL> *genii 1300$ ?
<genii> sPiTeFuLL: Yeah, Canadian $
<bart_> Some programs have an icon in the K menu editor but I don' t see them in the menu How can I fix that?
<kdxx> can i redefine $1 in a script? like $1=hd ?
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<bart_> ?
<sPiTeFuLL> Chousuke:  question, is there a MountingProgramm for Ubuntu or Wine does this trcik too ?
<sPiTeFuLL> like daemon tools for windows
<SlimeyPete> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mimi> i have a question 4 u
<SlimeyPete> sPiTeFuLL: ^^
<mimi> who can help me??
<SlimeyPete> !ask | mimi
<ubotu> mimi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mimi> i just downloded a deb package from net
<mimi> tell me how do i install it
<mimi> ??
<bart_> Nobody knows how to get the icons visible
<mimi> pls
<mimi> please
<SlimeyPete> run "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb" in a terminal, mimi (make sure you are in the right directory first)
<mimi> thanks
<mimi> 10x
<mimi> k
<pag> !deb | mimi
<ubotu> mimi: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<SlimeyPete> yeah, or do that ;)
<FSHero> Hi all; if I have a computer, B, which exports Windows (Samba) shares, then computer A running Kubuntu can access these shares by going to Konqueror, then clicking "Samba shares". Correct?
<SMP_ca> hi?
<Iradigalesc> Don't say hi? Simply ask your problem SMP_ca! :)
<poison--> hero, yes
<ScorpKing>  FSHero: or you could just in konquoror type smb://ip.of.windows.machine/
<FSHero> poison--: thx. So... I was wondering if there was a similar way of doing this with NFS?
<FSHero> Because, although I know how to mount NFS shares, I think a graphical method would make it a little bit easier.
<poison--> smb can do it
<poison--> luv smb more than my wife
<ScorpKing> shame on u. lol
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> crap, K3b just hanged on me opening MCE ISO
<ScorpKing> there is also smb4k i think
<poison--> crap
<poison--> anyone using Linux MCE there
<ksivaji> what is mce
<poison--> Media Center
<poison--> great stuff
<SMP_ca> Hello, I have been traveling for a month and now that I am back home I cannot hear any sound
<ksivaji> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poison--> did u check yer doctor
<sPiTeFuLL> Where can i find this ?~/.wine/drive_c/
<SMP_ca> the speaker icon in my taskbar has a red X on it and when I stand my mouse over it says: no mixer found
<sPiTeFuLL> @ home/username/ ?
<lnx> how i can make applications auto start in empty session ?
<stdin> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ScorpKing> sPiTeFuLL: yes
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: ~/ means your homedir
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin but i dont have .wine folder
<sPiTeFuLL> ic ant see it. if even its there
<lnx> stdin , i have installed kcontrol-autostart what now ?
<sPiTeFuLL> or do i runa command  to make a drive_c ?
<BluesKaj> SMP_ca,  sudo apt-get install kmix
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: it's made when you run any apps in wine or winecfg
<sPiTeFuLL> ok for steaminstall
<sPiTeFuLL> i need tahoma.ttf
<sPiTeFuLL> but.. its said ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<stdin> lnx: open kcontrol, press Alt-F2 and put in kcontrol
<sPiTeFuLL> ot smthing like that.. but i cant  find anything =[
<SMP_ca> no, I have kmix installed
<sPiTeFuLL> any thoughts ?
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: press Alt-F2 and put in wineconfig to make the wine dir
<SMP_ca> if I click the speaker icon a KMix window asks me for a mixer but the list is empty
<lnx> stdin , thanks ihave found
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin umm..
<ksivaji> stdin
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ free -m
<ksivaji>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ksivaji> Mem:           440        428         11          0         78        151
<stdin> !paste | ksivaji
<ubotu> ksivaji: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lnx> how i can change default kubuntu console font color ?
<BluesKaj> SMP_ca, check for your soundcard , lspci | grep audio
<ksivaji> i have 512Mb ram but it show only 440 why ?
<ksivaji> ok
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin :  press Alt-F2 and put in wineconfig to make the wine dir
<sPiTeFuLL> explain this to me
<stdin> ksivaji: because the rest is taken by the kernel
<sPiTeFuLL> ...   using 4first time wine =[
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: press Alt-F2 and put in wineconfig      that will make the wine dir
<sPiTeFuLL> ohh. :D
<sPiTeFuLL> still noobing arround =] 
<ksivaji> stdin how
<stdin> ksivaji: how what?
<ksivaji> stdin how much ram you have and how much it show for you ?
<ScorpKing> stdin: lol.
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin : Cant find the path to (Nevar atvrt atraans vietu) 'file:///wineconfig'
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin im running under ubntu dekstop btw ;)
<ScorpKing> sPiTeFuLL: do you have wine installed?
<sPiTeFuLL> ya...
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: then open a terminal and run winecfg
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: open konsole and run top
<ilde> hola???
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin : wine: creating configuration directory '/home/rihards/.wine'... :)
<ilde> join #jerez
<PhinnFort> why?
<ScorpKing> haha
<stdin> !spam | ilde
<ubotu> ilde: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<stdin> !es | ilde
<ubotu> ilde: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ksivaji> ScorpKing ya
<ilde> hi
<sPiTeFuLL> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sPiTeFuLL> =] 
<ilde> where are you all came from?
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: it will show how much you have and what's free
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ksivaji> ScorpKing http://pastebin.com/d15d71dce
<ScorpKing> ok
<ksivaji> stdin have a look
<ilde> anyone alive?
<ScorpKing> i see one zombie process there
<stdin> ksivaji: that's only if you have an on-board graphics
<ksivaji> stdin on-board graphics means
<stdin> ksivaji: built-in to the motherboard, not PCI or AGP
<BluesKaj> !ask | ilde
<ubotu> ilde: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ksivaji> stdin i dont know what you are saying ? what is built-in to the motherboard
<ScorpKing> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> welcome back
<stdin> ksivaji: if it's not a separate card, it's a chip on the motherboard
<BluesKaj> thx ,...it's morning here
<ScorpKing> stdin: should there not be more free ram on that box?
<ksivaji> ScorpKing i have 512 Mb RAM
<stdin> ScorpKing, ksivaji: there is 199MB free
<stdin> ScorpKing, ksivaji: actually 210MB
<ksivaji>     stdin     only 11 MB free    http://pastebin.com/d15d71dce
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: check in the bios for shared ram to the graphics card. maybe that's where the rest it.
<stdin> ksivaji: that's not taking in to account cached and buffers, you have 210MB usable RAM left
<ScorpKing> i'm being educated. :D lol
<ksivaji> ScorpKing stdin can i change that
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> add more ram
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> or take some away
<ScorpKing> lol
<ksivaji> hydrogen poor idea
<ksivaji> :P
<ScorpKing> then you better add some.lol
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, has 151m cached
<ksivaji> BluesKaj  so
<mimi> how can i update my kubuntu depository?
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: it looks like you have about 64MB shared in your BIOS
<BluesKaj> it's available
<FSHero> poison-- or anyone else: so, despite NFS being Unix's native network file sharing system, I should use NFS?
<FSHero> sorry, I should use SMB?
<ksivaji> ScorpKing 72Mb
<ksivaji> 512 - 440 =72
<stdin> mimi: depository?
<mimi> who can send me a msg with an /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimi> i tried to install some packages
<ksivaji> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mimi> and not woked
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: that's not standard on mainboards. it will be 64MB. go check
<ksivaji> ok i will check and come
<BluesKaj> FSHero, smb works ok ...if you know how to setup NFS , go ahead
<mimi> 10x any way
<ScorpKing> FSHero: i suggest NFS if it's possible.
<FSHero> BluesKaj: thanks. I know that it seems to be easier to access SMB shares, as well as to set it up (in Kubuntu). It is easy to set up NFS shares too, but accessing them requires some command-line mounting.
<BluesKaj> FSHero, yes, and I've never attempted NFS , altho I considered it . It depends on your situation ...I'm on a home network and wife and I are the only users so other users and security isn't a biggie since we're behind arouter
<sPiTeFuLL> How to Re-Isntall Wine ?
<BluesKaj> <---no kids at home
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: just delete the ~/.wine directory and start again
<BluesKaj> genii, ?
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin hwo to acces throught wine to c:/program files/ ?
<genii> BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> FSHero, genii and some other heavy hitters here are the office network experts
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: run like: wine "c:/program files/....."
<BluesKaj> genii, FSHero has needs an opinion of samb vs NFS
<BluesKaj> errsmb
<genii> FSHero: If you have a mixed OS network then samba is the best option. If you are on a linux/unix only network nfs is preferred
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you have the time to download Windows Services For Unix, then NFS is the best option no matter what your network makeup
<PhinnFort> FSHero: or if you won't bother with it, just use OpenSSH on the server, and FISH on the clients
<PhinnFort> (in kde, fish://username@server)
<PhinnFort> then you don't need another service running on the server -> better security
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Unfortunately I've found the NFS client for windows has been extremely buggy to set up. However this is only my personal experience.
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin
<sPiTeFuLL> [17:26]  <stdin> sPiTeFuLL: just delete the ~/.wine directory and start again
<sPiTeFuLL> hwo to do that ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i found it to be pretty smooth, myself, and it's much smoother than samba was.  samba gave me such a headache that i eventually went out looking for *any* way to read nfs shares on windows.
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: in konqueror go to View > Show Hidden Files, then you can see it. or in a terminal "rm -r ~/.wine"
<FSHero> genii: thanks. I do use a mixed OS network. I was just wondering, as I might make all my computers use Kubntu.
<FSHero> Problem with NFS: you have to match the UID on the client with the UID on the server, or something similar, right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if they all go to kubuntu, then nfs is a great option
<genii> FSHero: There are many options you can set for the NFS.
<Daisuke_Laptop> FSHero: solution, grab the passwd and groups file (delete sensitive data, the client just needs usernames/groupnames)
<FSHero> Daisuke_Laptop: forgive me for my ignorance... By "grab", you mean take the passwd and groups files from the server and put them on the client?
<FSHero> Also: I read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo?highlight=%28NFS%29
<Daisuke_Laptop> FSHero: portions of them , yes
<FSHero> Which helped. I have got file-sharing functionality, but I have only ever used one user to log on (i.e. myself).
<FSHero> By "log on", I mean, log on as a client to access the server.
<FSHero> Daisuke_Laptop: so, is it okay to manually change the UIDs on each client computer to match the UIDs on each server?
<Daisuke_Laptop> each server i don't know, i only have one
<aguitel> anyone work with Lexmark x1100 series ?
<FSHero> e.g. my_username: 1001, my_brother: 1002, my_sister: 1003, consistent on all clients and servers, for example?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i'm talking about connecting a windows computer to an nfs share
<FSHero> (I want share three computers' files with each other.)
<bjwebb> how do i restart kdm?
<Daisuke_Laptop> for most things NFS, i'm useless
<FSHero> bjwebb: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<FSHero> bjwebb: I think
<bjwebb> thanx
<Daisuke_Laptop> bjwebb: either sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Daisuke_Laptop> or ctrl+alt+backspace
<bjwebb> hmm it froze though
<genii> FSHero: For something like that I would normally have a common directory on one system that is shared to the other 2 or 3 boxes. Where their nfs login to the server is mapped to a common name in the /etc/exports file
<bjwebb> Daisuke_Laptop: would that work from cli?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would work from within x
<bjwebb> the ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin ok i see teh hidden files, but i cant Delete .wine foldes, Permission Denied
<FSHero> genii: True. But I was hoping for a kind-of ad-hoc setup, so that it is more like a Windows home network (gasp!).
<sPiTeFuLL> im loged in as user x and .wine is under  Ownership  of Root
<sPiTeFuLL> what to do /
<sPiTeFuLL> ?
<FSHero> i mean, I do have a Netgear DG834 router (I don't know if it is secure or not though).
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: go in to a terminal type in "sudo rm -r ~/wine"
<FSHero> I might stick to SMB.
<FSHero> stdin: don't you mean...:
<sPiTeFuLL> stdin allrighty :)
<FSHero> sudo rm -r /home/x/wine?
<stdin> FSHero: nope, ~ = $HOME
<stdin> sPiTeFuLL: it's "sudo rm -r ~/.wine" actually, forgot the '.'
<FSHero> stdin: ok. I thought that ~ would refer to /root when logged in as root.
<FSHero> ... but sudo doesn't use a root user.
<FSHero> I'll stop thinking now. :P
<hydrogen> well
<stdin> FSHero: try "sudo echo $USER" :)
<hydrogen> yea
<genii> work, AFK a few minutes
<hydrogen> and thats why running gui apps under sudo can mess things up
<hydrogen> because it uses your env
<FSHero> hydrogen: o i c
<FSHero> (kind-of)
<FSHero> hydrogen: out of interest, what does kdesu do differently to sudo? And why would a GUI app mess up your environment?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: sorry, i've been away. i'm using NFS if you need some help..
<FSHero> ScorpKing: Yeah, I was wondering... must I match the UID on my client to the UID of the server? Should I do that manually (K-menu --> System Settings --> User management)
<FSHero> (by UID on server, I mean that say I use UID 1001 on the client. the files I want to access on the server must be owned by 1001 on the server.)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: i use dnsmasq to give my box the same ip everytime and then set the nfs-server to only export to my ip but i'm sure there is another way.
<froud> can anyone recomend a GSM modem that they have had success with on (k)ubuntu
<ScorpKing> froud: i'm using a vodafone E220 usb modem
<froud> ScorpKing: I am looking for an internal PCI solution
<ScorpKing> FSHero: it will depend on the ownership of the files on the server. all the files on the server is owned by me but i also have a guest smb account on it that's read-only.
<jorgy> hey folks, does anyone have any experience in compiling kopete svn ?
<FSHero> ScorpKing: that sounds like a good idea! use IP addresses. Is there some documentation?
<jorgy> or does anyone know a kubuntu repository for the latest kopete build?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: i can pastebin my exportfs file for you.
<ScorpKing> FSHero: the dhcp on my server will kick me off the net. i'll be back soon. :) still have to fix that.
<froud> Has anyone tried the Teltonika T-ModemPCI GSM/GPRS/SMS PCI-bus Modem
<froud> Already has Linux drivers
<ScorpKing> froud: sudo wvdialconf - it will setup /etc/wvdail.conf for you
<froud> ScorpKing: yah my question is not the setup, it's the hardware, I need hardware that is reliable these boxes must be shipped of into Africa
<froud> ScorpKing: no time to go into the bush to change a PCI card
<ScorpKing> i see. lol
<froud> and the fewer dangle bits the better
<hcbox> Is it possible to use two computers to make a cluster under ubuntu (hd compression) ?
<BluesKaj> jorgy, kopete already is part of kubuntu-desktop as a default IM client, therefore it's in the repos , but if you must here the dev page : http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/kde/kopete-dev
<jorgy> thanks BluesKaj, i was jst trying to install the latest version (0.12.6) the available one is (still) 0.12.5
<BluesKaj> it's kinda old , jorgy ...i shouldna jumped the gun there
<jorgy> BluesKaj: it's cool :) appreciate any response. i'm sudo apt-getting all kopete dependencies and hopefully it'll compile then.
<JuJuBee> Anybody know if there is a problem running vmware-server with nis?
<FSHero> d'oh, g2g
<FSHero> thanks everyone for the help!
<merle> Ich such einen netten JUNGEN, mit dem man privat gut chatten kann??? Bin auch m...^^
<Jucato> !de | merle
<ubotu> merle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de | merle
<ScorpKing> and i'm back. :)
<linenoise> howdy chan.  How do you maximize a window in kubuntu using the keyboard? Under windows it's windows up (or it is on mine).
<BluesKaj> Jucato, don't think that german person was here for kubuntu advice
<PhinnFort> linenoise: you can set it yourself
<PhinnFort> linenoise: I have it mapped to ctrl+space
<stdin> BluesKaj: google translate tells me that too :p
<linenoise> where do I set it myself?
<PhinnFort> linenoise: alt+f2, "kcontrol"
<Jucato> BluesKaj:  don't really know. don't really care. let the guys at -de handle that :P
<PhinnFort> search for shortcut
<linenoise> PhinnFort: wow.  Thanks :)
<PhinnFort> np;)
<ScorpKing> what happend to FSHero?
<merle> Sind deutsche Jungs hier?
<PhinnFort> linenoise: there's voice control too somewhere
<PhinnFort> linenoise: under input actions
<linenoise> PhinnFort: hahaha, one day at a time
<PhinnFort> :P
<llutz> merle: du bist hier falsch, such dir n partner-chat. dies ist ein support-kanal fr eine Linux-Distribution.
<stdin> !de | merle
<ubotu> merle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sPiTeFuLL> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<BluesKaj> no young germans here , except llutz ....I'm just an old grumpy canuck :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: me, young? not really
<BluesKaj> well younger, then :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: too old to die young :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<kelvie_> Anyone know how to fix the cursor in dual-head mode with FGLRX?
<kelvie_> it shows up as a large square blob on the second screen
<BluesKaj> trying to find a capslock defeat setting
<llutz> BluesKaj: echo "clear Lock" >>~/.Xmodmap
<ScorpKing> FSHero: i'm back
<ScorpKing> FSHero: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37009/
<FSHero> ScorpKing: hi again :)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: only a computer with that ip can nfs-mount the /home/guest/ direcory as another example.
<ScorpKing> FSHero: man exports will give you a good idea of all the options.
<FSHero> ScorpKing: mine looks similar: (see next link)
<FSHero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37010/
<ch40s> whats a good image upload website i can get an account with? (free)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: that will do.
* genii sips a coffee and tries to remember what happened last
<FSHero> Okay, I'll get to work on it :)
<SlimeyPete> genii: what happened last was that you made coffee.
<powr> wich packages do i need to have instaled in feitsy 7 to be able to install from source?
<genii> SlimeyPete: Heh :) True. But something about nfs also I think. Tho ScorpKing and FSHero semed to have it worked out etc
<ScorpKing> FSHero: this is from my fstab - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37011/
<ScorpKing> FSHero: make sure you have portmap installed. if not it will take forever to mount.
<powr> is anybody here who can help me?
<FSHero> ScorpKing: yeah, I think i installed portmap. I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu community help page
<ScorpKing> FSHero: well, then ur set. :) have fun.
<FSHero> I wish there was a more user-friendly way of adding the lines to fstab. I mean, what if a newbie rushes to install Ubuntu on two of his/her PCs...
<FSHero> ... then stumbles on one of Linux's greatest strengths: networking?
<ScorpKing> linux networking sure is powerfull. :)
<PhinnFort> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<FSHero> Kind-of off topic... but because now Java is under the GPL, will Java be included in Main/Universe of Gutsy Gibbon / the release-after-Gutsy?
<fulat2k> are the kde4 b2 packages ready for feisty?
<PhinnFort> FSHero: I thought sun even had a deal with canonical regarding that?
<PhinnFort> fulat2k: I think so
<FSHero> Cool!
<fulat2k> PhinnFort: strange.. i tried updating it on both fiesty and gutsy.  the entire desktop looks broken.  no taskbase, k bar, etc.
<PhinnFort> fulat2k: it's broken;)
<fulat2k> PhinnFort: doh :P
<fulat2k> PhinnFort: anywhere i can check on its status?
<PhinnFort> fulat2k: #kde
<fulat2k> PhinnFort: cool.  will chk it out. thx
<fulat2k> PhinnFort: i can see u're asking the same question i wanted to :)
<henrik_> hey gauys, anyone can help a complete kubuntu newbie with a problem concerning adept/manager/installer dont wanting to start?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<henrik_> guys*
<PhinnFort> !adeptfix  | henrik_
<ubotu> henrik_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<henrik_> PhinnFort: Thanks a lot!
<PhinnFort> you're welcome
<davidubi> hi everyone
<davidubi> need help getting KDE4 beta 2 to run in my kubuntu installation
<davidubi> followed the kubuntu website instrutions
<davidubi> but the entry KDE4 does not appear in the KDM options menu
<davidubi> To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop,
<davidubi> Ok this is what i did wrong
<davidubi> I did copy  /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop
<davidubi> to /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde4.desktop
<davidubi> when I should have carefully read the instructions and copy it to:
<davidubi> /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop,
<davidubi> im going to try it right now
<ksivaji> davidubi #ubuntu
<Lacrymology> I have the feeling that kde is running in a lower resolution that my computer supports, where can I check this?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<JuJuBee> I made some changes to my iptables using webmin.  I started with a shell script to set  it up initially.  How can I export the current settings as a script that can be run from cli?
<Lacrymology> hmm
<poison--> any idea why i cant axx my USB NTFS HDD
<Lacrymology> the resolution's fine
<poison--> cant mount it
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Lacrymology> but it says "graphics card: vesa. Driver: vesa"
<Lacrymology> that kinda doesn't sound good
<poison--> ty
<Jucato> it's the generic fee software video driver
<llutz> JuJuBee: iptables-save/restore
<JuJuBee> Thanks llutz.
<ksivaji> is there any way to find my mother mode name
<ksivaji> board*
<llutz> ksivaji: open the case, look
<ksivaji> llutz   through  OS
<tioan> hi
<llutz> ksivaji: try: sudo dmidecode |grep -A 6 "Base Board"
<poison--> jucato, didnt work
<poison--> its an external usb 120GB disk
<poison--> it appears here, but cant axx it
<Malik_____> hi ppl.. i re installed windows after it crashed and now grub is gone and i cant start into linux..any suggestions?
<llutz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tes_> hi all
<clars> hi
<tes_> how can i return console's language to english? it's in russian cuz i installed my system in this language :(
<jhutchins> tes_: There may be a changer in the system tray.
<tes_> no, not layout
<tes_> messages' language
<tes_> inside the shell
<tes_> they are translated to russian O_o
<jhutchins> tes_: I know i can enable a language/codepage switcher for my system tray, let me see what it's called.
<jhutchins> Must be something configured from kdesu kcontrol.
<jhutchins> Oh, I'm on a slightly different distro too.  I would say just go through the control panel menus.
<stdin> jhutchins: from system settings > regional & language
<Fyodor> hello....how can I initialize iptables if It'snt at /etc/init.d/ ?
<stdin> !firewall | Fyodor
<ubotu> Fyodor: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gerath> anyone know how do i put icon or short cuts on to the desk top like my home directory
<Fyodor> stdin ubotu Thanks very much
<stdin> gerath: right click the desktop > New > Link to URL
<Jucato> gerath: right-click -> Create New -> Folder?
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> follow stdin
<gerath> i have a duo boot with win XP how do i see my windows directory or Cd/dvd to put on my desktop
<charlie_> gerath: navigate to /media. whats there
<gerath> ok thanks will do
<BluesKaj> !ntfs | gerath
<ubotu> gerath: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<maverick> i remove katpult 3.1 and then install katapult 3.2 from source
<maverick> when i check the version i find it 3.1 again
<maverick> whta the hell/
<maverick> ?
<snowdonkey> Hey guys, I'm having trouble runnnig Compiz for the first time in Feisty.  I did "sudo apt-get install compiz", "sudo apt-get install metacity" and "gtk-clearlooks-gperfection2-theme".  I replaced kwin with metacity with "metacity --replace".  when I try typing "compiz" I get the message "/usr/bin/compiz.real: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window
<snowdonkey> Rather, I installed "gtk-clearlooks-gperfection2-theme" package
<stdin> snowdonkey: do what it says, use "compiz --replace"
<snowdonkey> stdin: Sorry, forgot to mention that when I type "compiz --replace" I get a message like: "no manageable screens found".  The window decorations disappear and the windows freeze up.  I can't type anything and I have to restart X server.
<stdin> snowdonkey: hmm, try asking in #ubuntu-effects they know more than me
<snowdonkey> stdin: Ok, thanks!
<BluesKaj> I'd like to implement a command to defeat the caps lock , so far it works only for the session but i'd like to make it permanent ,similar to the numbers-lock auto- turn-on in system settings. Where would i add the command or one that has the same function ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: systemwide xmodmap
<BluesKaj> llutz, /etc/xmodmap?
<llutz> BluesKaj: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<BluesKaj> oh that one ,yeah saw that in my xmodmap locate earlier ..thx llutz :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: but, as the name says, it only switches off caps in X not on tty
<BluesKaj> that's fine llutz
<BluesKaj> i find the caps lock annoying mostly when on irc, webpages , email etc  , anyway
<llutz> BluesKaj: it's mostly useless here too, i'm not that choleric type :)
<Synteth> j java
* xp_killer hi all
<ScorpKing> hi
<BluesKaj> hi garfield
<BluesKaj> :)
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> he might call u tweety just now. :)
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, I didn't call hin sylvester  :)
<BluesKaj> him
<ScorpKing> lmao!
* xp_killer funny
* xp_killer u all look like you aint got nothing to do so u pick on people
<sylvester> i am getting crazy by trying to get compiz runnin on kubuntu
* xp_killer let me just tell u this
<BluesKaj> not "puddy tat" eh
<xp_killer> !offtopic | BluesKaj  ScorpKing
<ubotu> BluesKaj  ScorpKing: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> xp_killer: ?
* xp_killer get it right or i will start kickin
<Tm_T> xp_killer: er?
* xp_killer lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=garfield@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<BluesKaj> boohoo xp
<larry_> hey lookin 4 myouldwan?
<BluesKaj> gonna check the caps lock defeat ...bbiab
<_Shade_> i cannot save anything from the web... i get an error that there is not enough space in tmp. It has 25kb though
<_Shade_> *it is
<ScorpKing> run df
<grul> 25 kb? that's not very much you know
<_Shade_> grul: i know and that's why i am just wondering why i get this error
<snowdonkey> stdin: Hey, I got Compiz working.  I had forgetten about a bug where if you don't have desktop icons enabled in Kubuntu then Compiz and Beryl won't work with a message about "no manageable screens".  :)
<stdin> heh, I didn't even know about that bug :p
<spark_> hi! i got a problem with my compiz-fusion installation(no i dont want to get a tutorial on HOW to install it) the installation its self is no problem. but everytime i restart x compiz-fusion won't work untill i reinstall it
<Tm_T> !compiz | spark_
<ubotu> spark_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<spark_> aaa thx didn'T know the ubuntu-effects channel... i thougt its a general problemm cause its the same matter with vmware-player
<ross1101> hey guys
<ScorpKing> hi
<ross1101> im having a problem with konsole in kubuntu, i try to "su" and it tells me wrong password, when i run a GUI tool like wlanassistant it says enter the password and i put it in, and it works...
<ross1101> i have the password written down, it always worked just untill up yesterday i just cant seem to su
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ross1101> oh yes
<ross1101> my mistake
<ross1101> i have stopped using this for a month
<ross1101> hehe thanks
<stdin> ross1101: sudo -i, is the same as su -
<ross1101> ok thanks
<ross1101> bye
<christoffernors> Hi. All of a sudden i have no sound on my ubuntu. Anyone that can help me figure out why?
<hcbox_> Rear speakers don't give sound as the center speaker, only the two front speakers & subwoofer are working. I got Audigy SE and seems to be detected, but named CA0106, is it normal ?
<christoffernors> Hi. All of a sudden i have no sound on my ubuntu. Anyone that can help me figure out why?
<fkm> Did someone of you manage to get Eclipse GCJ working with the PHP extention?
<fkm> Or just Ecplise without the GCJ ;)
<larry_> hey Murchadh im not registed
<murchadh> larry_: Go into #kubuntu-offtopic.
<larry_> cheers
<wycked> hi all, I've a trouble with dpkg or apt-get, I don't really know, but when I try to install anything, it says "Failed to write cache" after ttf-opensymbole
<wycked> how can I do to fix it ? :(
<emilsedgh> wycked: I suggest you to search it on google
<wycked> emilsedgh: huum .. okay I'll
<kelvie_> Anyone know how to connect to a windows SMB share under a domain?
<kelvie_> konqueror doesn't ask me for the domain
<kelvie_> just username and password
<kelvie_> whereas nautilus does and I can log on
<bigleon1> Hello, is there currently a line for help?
<poison--> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bigleon1> Well, I've done some research, it's a bit of an uncommon problem, i'm trying to get a device with MTP protrcal to work on my linux machine. I'm at a lost installing these Libmtp packages.
<ks3> kelvie_, use DOMAIN\username for the username?
<bigleon1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bigleon1> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bigleon1> !mtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigleon1> !Microsoft Transfer Protocol
<bigleon1> gah
<stdin> !msgthebot | bigleon1
<ubotu> bigleon1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bigleon1> Gotcha.
<ScorpKing> bigleon1: seems like it's back to google for you... lol
<bigleon1> Yeah... I was back at google
<bigleon1> I keep going in circles
<bigleon1> Trying to get my Gigabeat to work on my Kubuntu, and it says install Gomad , but to use it ineed libmtp libaries....
<funkyfrog> dont talk to me about circles
<genii> kelvie_: Have you tried joining the domain with something similar to:   sudo net join -U <domain-username>
<ScorpKing> bigleon1: the only package i see for that is libmtp5
<bigleon1> I've seen libmtp0 and 1 so it seems most the sites i've been to is infact outdated...
<genii>  sudo net join -U <domain-username> -S <server-name>                even
<ScorpKing> bigleon1: sudo aptitude search mtp - it will show you what's available.
<stdin> bigleon1: are you compiling gomad?
<bigleon1> Well it says i need to get the lib before compile, and to be honest i'm not sure how to compile
<ScorpKing> its' libmtp5-dev then
<stdin> bigleon1: install libmtp-dev
<ScorpKing> sorry, its' libmtp-dev then
<ScorpKing> lol
<stdin> bigleon1: not libmtp5-dev (it doesn't exist)
<bigleon1> Alright, well i found and download libmtp5_0.1.3XXXX.deb
<stdin> it's in the ubuntu repos
<stdin> !info libmtp-dev
<ubotu> libmtp-dev: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 174 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<stdin> !info libmtp5
<ubotu> libmtp5: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 90 kB, installed size 312 kB
<bigleon1> I got error missing destinational file, when i tried install XXXX.deb
<spark_> how can i deinstall a programm COMPLETELY on kubuntu. if i deinstall firefox for e.g the config and all add ons sty saved...
<poison--> adept= purge
<stdin> bigleon1: install it with adept or apt-get
<hangthedj> if it uses the Gigabeat uses mtp, you should just use amarok
<bigleon1> Amarok?
<bigleon1> Ahh, it says it's already installed in Adept Manager
<stdin> bigleon1: KMenu > Multimedia > Amarok
<hangthedj> i think since feisty mtp support is built in by default
<bigleon1> But when i plug in my device it's not even reconized.
<bigleon1> I'm using old verison like 6.06
<hangthedj> ahh
<poison--> u shold consider upin to latest
<poison--> should even
<bigleon1> I got the new one in mail 4-6 weeks though
<stdin> !info libmtp-dev dapper
<ubotu> Package libmtp-dev does not exist in dapper
<stdin> libmtp's not in dapper
<don> hello
<stdin> bigleon1: you know you can't upgrade from the liveCD, and that you have to go dapper > edgy > feisty, you can't go straight to feisty?
<ubuntu>  
<bigleon1> No I didn't know, so how do i go through that process Stdin?
<stdin> bigleon1: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bigleon1> Alright
<bigleon1> oh just a question, not sure how to word it, but isn't it possible to use num pad as a directional pad for the mouse?
<bigleon1> I was running upgrade stuff and gksu command does not exist.
<stdin> bigleon1: yeah, system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse > mouse navigation
<stdin> bigleon1: look at the Kubuntu instructions, not Ubuntu
<stdin> ie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f
<bigleon1> okay i was trying other cause it said it was "less reliable."
<bigleon1> I got an error, unable to lock the admin directory.
<hangthedj> bigleon1, that usually means your not using sudo or kdesu
<bigleon1> I would think i'm using it. it telling me anothr process is using it or something.
<murchadh> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bigleon1> Ahh ty
<murchadh> bigleon1: NP
<bigleon1> Trying to learn this and be profficent in it. I wana put linux on my laptop, but i'm afraid i can't play my Silkroad online... i hear wine is okay but not so great.
<bigleon1> Woah as i was doing that instlation i got a slew of "bad device" errors
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> bigleon1: ignore those
<murchadh> bigleon1: If you've got the processing power, look at running win in a vmware session (virtual machine).
<bigleon1> well my pc just died the other day so i'm still in process of getting it online.
<bigleon1> but i don't have a jump and got no way to get my nic working, and i'm at a lost cause dell only gave me vista drivers with an xp disk...
<bigleon1> gotta love'em
<hcbox_> Rear speakers don't give sound as the center speaker, only the two front speakers & subwoofer are working. I got Audigy SE and seems to be detected, but named CA0106, is it normal ?
<wiseoldowl> I have a system that I installed Kubuntu on and have a weird audio problem - if I am using Firefox and have streaming audio playing (from a radio station web site) and I switch to a different Firefox tab (never mind another application) the audio stops playing.  This was not a problem when Windows was installed - anyone know what the solution might be?
<elien> hi everyone
<elien> I got a question
<elien> maybe you can help
<Faderhval> Evening people :) i have a question! im consedring install kubuntu and stepping away from linux the only thing holding me back is that i play World of warcraft i've heard it's possible to run WoW from a linux machine using wine is that true if so won't you get banned by blizz for 3rd part software? anyone know og got some experince in that field?
<bigleon1> Alright I'll be right back. got to restart. Hopefully nothing messed up.
<Faderhval> stepping away from windows* doh!
<elien> I had a hard disk failure on /dev/sda1 where kubuntu is installed. I ran fsck and everything was fixed. but unfortunately rebooting linux it detects this hd as /dev/sdc, so boot fails. when I boot kubuntu live cd, hd is recognized as /dev/sda again. what can I do?
<kristjan_> is it ok to install 32-bit kubuntu on 64-bit pc?
<genii> Why always this big fascination with rebooting to fix things, i wonder
<stdin> kristjan_: yep :)
<cosmin> i whant to install  a web cam and when i click yes to agree to licens agreament it show "Cannot find Z\media\cdrom0\Drivers\Bin\WIN9XLST
<kristjan_> stdin: will something perform worse or it's absolutely ok?
* wiseoldowl wanders off to look at PCLinuxOS and wonders if maybe it will do audio properly
<stdin> kristjan_: it'll be absolutely ok
<kristjan_> genii: this is a bad habit of ex-windows users
<genii> kristjan_: I tend to agree
<kristjan_> stdin: do you happen to know what do I loose if I choose not to install 64-bit iso? is it mainly about memory usage?
<stdin> kristjan_: if you have more 4GB+ RAM, it won't use it all
<cosmin> whant to chat
<cosmin> cosmin> i whant to install  a web cam and when i click yes to agree to licens agreament it show "Cannot find Z\media\cdrom0\Drivers\Bin\WIN9XLST
<bigleon1> How can I conforim the upgrade?
<bigleon1> confirm*
<synteth> aply changes?
<synteth> xD
<stdin> !version | bigleon1
<ubotu> bigleon1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kristjan_> cosmin: you want to install it how? using drivers cd?
<stdin> cosmin: you can't use the windows drivers
<bigleon1> Alright I did that install thing from 6.06 to 6.10 or w/e and it didn't work.
<stdin> !webcam | cosmin
<ubotu> cosmin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RivaeAerya> Where do i find themes for KDE, other than kde-look.org?
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: a few are available in package manager (adept)
<merlino> where can I find help with xorg gutsy on geode lx?
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: where?
<hangthedj> RivaeAerya, i think there is kubuntu-artwork.org, but there isn't much there
<merlino> I updated and Xorg stops before the end of startup using 97% CPU
<cosmin> what shoud i do?
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: huh, what language is your kubuntu
<stdin> bigleon1: make sure you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: Dutch
<stdin> cosmin: see the link ubotu gave you
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: use adept (orange thing in menu)
<cosmin> k
<RivaeAerya> "Add/remove programs"?
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: no, under "system" submenu
<synteth> hey, one easy lame question, how do i write at the konsole a folder named Program Files
<synteth> it seems not to accept the "space"
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: and then where to find the themes?
<kristjan_> cosmin: no you know where is probability that your webcam allready works
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: did you find the adept?
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: ys
<RivaeAerya> yes
<elien> hi, can anyone help?
<elien> I had a hard disk failure on /dev/sda1 where kubuntu is installed. I ran fsck and everything was fixed. but unfortunately rebooting linux it detects this hd as /dev/sdc, so boot fails. when I boot kubuntu live cd, hd is recognized as /dev/sda again. what can I do?
<kristjan_> !netherlands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netherlands - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigleon1> stdin: Alright I noticed a step i missed. It tells me to edit the Sources.list but it says i don't have the rights to save the changes...
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: open it and search for "kde-style"
<stdin> synteth: use tab to complete the name, or put the path in quotes, or put a '\' before the space: cd "Program Files" or cd Program\ Files
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: thanks :)
<synteth> stdin Thanks
<stdin> bigleon1: it tells you the command to run
<mordeto> #ubuntu-pl
<vlt> I've received a gpg encrypted mail but kmail refuses to decrypt it: "Reason: Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrypt the data." When I save the plain text and run `gpg textfile` (as the same user) I can decrypt it. What's wrong here?
<bigleon1> Ahh gotcha
<bigleon1> Good i'm idiot when it comes to linux. XD
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: go here #ubuntu-nl - you can get help here in your native language
<clars> what WM is best to run?
<kristjan_> kwin?
<pulaski> hello, has anyone complained about a recently brokekn NFS client?
<kristjan_> clars: you mean wm - windowmanager?
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: hmm ok
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: oh and, the thing i was actually looking for: icons
<kristjan_> cosmin: try to plug in your webcam see if it works
<cosmin> :))))))))))))))))))
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: search for "kde-icons"
<bigleon1> When I get up to Fiesty release, everything should be a bit more stremaline eh?
<cosmin> You need to add the following repository to you source list [WWW]  Adding Repositories
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: thanks again
<cosmin> what is that?
<stdin> vlt: ask in #kde maybe?
<cosmin> what it means?
<kristjan_> cosmin: well? plug in your webcam and open kopete
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<RivaeAerya> kristjan_: any sites with icons?
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: kde-look.org
<cosmin> kristjian.......camon..............
<kristjan_> RivaeAerya: here is one example http://tinyurl.com/ynm26o
<kristjan_> cosmin: what? did you test if it maybe allready works?
<kristjan_> cosmin: where is high probability that linux has already drivers for your webcam
<kristjan_> cosmin: what
<kristjan_> cosmin: oops, ignore that last message :-)
<cosmin> ofcourse i did that my friend
<cosmin> yap...........i will ignore it :))))
<stephen_> hi all...does anyone know where I can download a theme that will make my box look more like osx...I like the look, and all I can find are themes for gnome
<stdin> stephen_: kde-look.org
<stephen_> i am there now...have not seen any for kde...only for gnome
<stdin> stephen_: it's kde-look.org, they're all for kde
<cosmin> You need to add the following repository to you source list [WWW]  Adding Repositories
<cosmin> what is that?
<cosmin> what shoud i do?
<kristjan_> cosmin: what is your native language?
<cosmin> i from roumania
<kristjan_> stephen_: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<stephen_> sorry was looking on the wrong tab...it was another site....have not really looked on kde-look.org yet...will browse through the themes...thx
<stephen_> kristjan_-->is that a osx theme?
<kristjan_> cosmin:  #ubuntu-ro
<kristjan_> stephen_: it's this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Baghira?content=8692 -prepackaged for you
<pulaski> I run kubuntu feisty fawn 7.04. and my nfs shares are no logger automatically mounting on my client.  Has anyone here recently experienced this?
<pulaski> I run kubuntu feisty fawn 7.04. and my nfs shares are no logger automatically mounting on my client.  Has anyone here recently experienced this?
<cosmin> i whant to install easycam 2...and when i am on the site i must do this :You need to add the following repository to you source list [WWW]  Adding Repositories        but i don't know  what in the god name that means
<|FrOstiE|> u got link ^^
<kristjan_> cosmin: I think you have trouble with english language go here: #ubuntu-ro
<cosmin> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<|FrOstiE|> ok ill read it ty
<guru__> hi
<cosmin> where i must to write this?
<|FrOstiE|> see if i can make heads or tails of it :)
<|FrOstiE|> here cosmin
<|FrOstiE|> type /join #unbuntu-ro
<|FrOstiE|> type /join #ubuntu-ro
<guru__> anybody has luck running yahoo messenger using wine on feisty fawn?
<stdin> cosmin: or just open konsole and do: echo "deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/easycam.list
<cosmin> THERE IS NOBODY ON UBUNTU-RO      what is with you guys?!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<stdin> guru__: 1) there is a linux version, 2) kopete will work with yahoo
<|FrOstiE|> romania
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<stdin> !caps | cosmin
<ubotu> cosmin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|FrOstiE|> type /join #ubuntu-romania
<|FrOstiE|> no there aint :(
<guru__> ok thanks mine is amd64 so didnt find a linux version for it
<|FrOstiE|> maybe wrong channel he gave
<stephen_> stdin--->much appreciated....almost exactly what i was looking for ... will have to tweak a little.
<stephen_> thnx
<stdin> guru__: kopete will work anyway, and it'll probably work better than ymessenger under wine
<|FrOstiE|> nopes there is people on #ubuntu-ro
<|FrOstiE|> :)
<bigleon1> I tried to run google talk on wine, and it failed once, and then i can't even find where to open up the file any more on wine
<bigleon1> like it booted and had i guess a runtime error, and i can't find where to start program again
<stdin> bigleon1: kopete also works with google talk
<bigleon1> I wanted Google talk for the Email alerts
<bigleon1> i don't even have anyone on my msger, i just like the alert system.
<stdin> !info gmail-notify | bigleon1
<ubotu> bigleon1: gmail-notify: A Gmail Notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 184 kB
<bigleon1> Alright, well i'm currently working my way up to Fesity so i'll get that when i get there. Thank you
<kristjan_> cosmin: take your webcam in your hands and insert it gently into your USB port of your computer; then see if it works
<stdin> bigleon1: there's also kcheckgmail
<cosmin> frostie you know my language or just u whant to see if i'm on the channel
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<bigleon1> The closest thing i got right now is that plugin with firefox.
<|FrOstiE|> was looking sorry
<cosmin> kristian.....go .........somewhere
<kristjan_> cosmin: did you even try it; did you plug it in?
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<guru__> thanks stdin - kopete works fine
<bigleon1> Gah, did you plug it in." Oh your suppose to plug it in?"
<bigleon1> thats why i no longer do windows on call tech support
<kristjan_> cosmin: where is an easy way to check if your webcam works with kopete
<vlt> Hello. I have installed "gnupg2", "gnupg-agent" and "pinentry-qt" but kmail refuses to decrypt a gpg encryptet message. What's missing here?
<rihards> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kristjan_> bigleon1: that's not the case, I think cosmin is just sure that this particular webcam won't work immediately
<stdin> kristjan_: open kopete and go to Settings > configure > devices
<kristjan_> stdin: you mean cosmin :-)
<stdin> kristjan_: no, you asked :p
<kristjan_> stdin: err, then?
<bigleon1> My webcam didn't even reconize, i said screw it so people won't see me
<bigleon1> I'll trya gain once i get fiesty up. it's just a lil logi quick cam
<cosmin> stdin.....and then?
<kristjan_> cosmin: did you test your webcam or not? don't be so stubborn
<stdin> cosmin: if you see a picture in a box then it works
<cosmin> is blue
<cosmin> just blue
<kristjan_> cosmin: great, then it doesn't work yet. follow the instructions on the ubuntu wiki page to make it work. you had trouble understanding what is repository?
<acemo> could anyone guide me trough a vmWare workstation setup? after doing a setup it says its either not configured either not configured correctly
<vlt> How do I start gpg-agent?
<jhutchins> Today's musical theme is: "Loud!"
<rihards> How do i reinstaal soundriver
<rihards>  ?
<stdin> vlt: see man gpg-agent or man:/gpg-agent   you have to start it a specific way
<tcleval> how can i have both gnome and kde on kubuntu?
<stdin> tcleval: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<milian_> tcleval: install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<ceg23349> Magic!
<ceg23349> or that
<rrazpo> salut tout le monde =)
<rrazpo> erf tromp de chan >_>
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<walkover> installing them both gives a lot of redundant functions
<vlt> stdin: "No manual entry for gpg-agent"
<clars> is WMplayer or WMserver best to run?
<tcleval> and if i have both installed, how can the user chose kde or gnome ?
<stdin> vlt: you need to install it then
<vlt> stdin: install what?
<stdin> tcleval: the login manager will have the options in it's menu
<vlt> I have installed the pkg gnupg-agent.
<bigleon1> if i wanted to set up a FTP on my Kubuntu machine, why would probbaly least headache invigorating to go about it?
<stdin> vlt: then "man gnupg-agent" should work
<acemo> could anyone guide me trough a vmWare workstation setup? after doing a setup it says its either not configured either not configured correctly
<stdin> bigleon1: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<vlt> stdin: "No manual entry for gnupg-agent" (Thanks, btw, for your help with "runlevel UNKNOWN" problem.)
<stdin> vlt: ahh, it's "man gpg-agent" :p
<stdin> vlt: if you don't have that, make _sure_ you installed gnupg-agent
<stdin> vlt: as there is a manpage in there
<stoffer_> hi i need some help with envy. i cannot get my nvidia drivers to work
<stoffer_> with vesa i can have 1280x1024 wiyhout problems but with nvidia only 640x480 as max :S
<stdin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<stoffer_> oh
<stoffer_> so i should uninstall it?
<stoffer_> someone recomended it to me previous
<ceg23349> Hey... is there any distro or application in Linux that can read NTFS drives?
<stoffer_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<stoffer_> what is the restricted manager?
<vlt> stdin: `aptitude show gnupg-agent` => Package: gnupg-agent  State: installed
<vlt> stdin: `man gpg-agent` => No manual entry for gpg-agent
<stdin> vlt: do you have /usr/share/man/man1/gpg-agent.1.gz ?
<vlt> stdin: No such file
<stdin> vlt: hmm, try reinstalling it, it is supposed to be there
<stdin> vlt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=gnupg-agent&version=feisty&arch=i386
<stdin> vlt: unless you're on dapper ?
<stdin> vlt: or edgy for that matter
<vlt> stdin: This is Kubuntu Dapper LTS
<stdin> ahh
<djdarkman> does someone know how to remove a file from a kdevelop project?
<vlt> stdin: "ahh"? Something I you should tell em now? ;-)
<vlt> s/I// s/em/me/
<spark_> hi
<stdin> vlt: this may help then http://stdin.110mb.com/gpg-agent.html
<acemo> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-headers2.6.20-16-generic"
<acemo> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials
<acemo> arent these 2 in the default debs?
<hangthedj> acemo, linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic and build-essential
<NickPresta> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<NickPresta> hangthedj, :)
<hangthedj> your missing the dash on linux headers and you have an extra s
<acemo> ahh nice tutorial then ^^
<poison--> is there a way to "ghost" my system and move it to other laptop with the same specs
<poison--> so i dont have to update all the stuff again
<acemo> poison--: norton ghost? not sure if it can handle linux partitions...
<poison--> cant use norton in kubuntu.. rite
<acemo> norton ghost 8 (not sure bout the version) works from a boot disk
<elzbal> poison--: Use "dd".
<poison--> seems G4U works
<elzbal> poison--: See also this (first hit from google for "dd filesystem backup")  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-make-linux-filesystem-backup-with-dd.html
<poison--> sweet
<poison--> ty
<mintsoup> I'm getting a sort of really strange bug using firefox in kubuntu.  When I go to digg.com, there is more often than not an ad for Sony HDNA that appears on the main page.  When I click on a link firefox will freeze and not load anything till I remove focus from the window.  It doesn't happen on any digg pages that don't have the HDNA ad--am i crazy or is that hdna ad fucked up?
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mintsoup> my apologies
<poison--> flash issues
<poison--> had dat before
* stdin just blocks the adds
<arash_> sorry guys I feel completely retarded, but I have issues with my sound and a guy helped me in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3340848#post3340848 , but I still dont understand what he says, anyone know what he means by 'media control applet' ?
<hangthedj> arash_, kmix will let you choose i think
<stdin> arash_: it's an applet (think plugin) for kicker, (the app that makes that bar with the KMenu and taskbar on it)
<arash_> stdin , seems i should reinstall, how do I do that?
<arash_> hangthedj ; hmmm I tried alot with it, what exactly should I do?
<hangthedj> arash_, right click on the speaker icon, then open mixer window, and there should be a dropdown list
<bbeck__> join #kde
<arash_> hangthedj:  none of that works
<bbeck__> I was wondering if anyone has gotten KDE4 to work even reasonably well on their systems?  Yes I know it's in Beta, but trying to open even things like kpat lead to segmentation faults.
<hangthedj> do you have a speaker icon in the taskbar?
<arash_> hangthedj:  yea
<hangthedj> what happens when you rightclick on it?
<arash_> hangthedj: it says Kmix on top of it, and there are 4 options
<bbeck__> Konsole works awesome unless you select View on the file bar, then it crashes, but I assume that's just a bug.
<stdin> bbeck__: it's full of bugs, there's nothing we can do about them however
<hangthedj> arash_, does one of the options say open mixer window or something?
<hangthedj> show mixer window?
<arash_> hangthedj:  yea, I can do that with left click too :)
<hangthedj> what happens when you show the mixer window?
<arash_> hangthedj: there are several options, the drop list has 'EasyCall' (the annoying keyboard,mouse, loudspeaker and everything) and 'SAA7134
<arash_> doesnt matter how I activate deactivate the bars, I cant get the other speakers to make sound
<NickPresta> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bbeck__> stdin: I expected that, but I've seen screenshots of some of the applications I tried, so I assume that somewhere someone must have gotten them to compile, and run.
<idagas> so i got a laptop with no wired inet connection capabilities... the wireless (broadcom) works in xp, not in kubuntu 7... i can't seem to get anything working (ndiswrapper)... etc without packages i need to get through the repositories any thoughts?
<hangthedj> arash_, hmm not sure, it seems its detecting them.
<hangthedj> !sound | arash_
<ubotu> arash_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arash_> anyway, seems like the guy in the forum helped me, just I need to know what the whhole 'media control applet' is
<bbeck__> stdin: Ah, it was my fault, I had a mix of different versions of kde4 apps.
<poison--> idagas, wich brand the laptop
<idagas> hp ze4500
<poison--> lan card brand
<poison--> can u make a lspci and show me
<idagas> i got xp running right now
* arash_ removes kicker
<idagas> poison - the wlan is a broadcom
<idagas> poison - i've seen many tutorials on wiki's about getting the specific wlan to work with ndiswrapper
<idagas> poison - i can't seem to get the packages to work with out a lot of the linux headers and i'm stuck trying to figure out HOW to get them w/ no wired lan
<idagas> the lan is - nat. semi-conductors - its fried though so all i have to work with is the wireless
<idagas> which only works w/ xp
<idagas> i have come close to throwing this laptop acrossed the room ;x
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> ok, its a broadcom, but can u get me the specific model
<poison--> i was able to make too laptops work here with broadcom wlan
<idagas> broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<idagas> i have drivers which i planned on using ndiswrapper for but  can't get ndiswrapper to work
<ScorpKing> poison--: i have a broadcom in my laptop.
<poison--> wich version of ndiswrapper u usin
<poison--> i used 1.47
<poison--> and u need a few other packages to make the damn thing to work
<poison--> once i even had to blacklist a driver for it to work
<ScorpKing> poison--: not sure. how do i check. also run dmsg | tail and pastebin in for me.
<ScorpKing> it*
<poison--> try:  ndiswrapper -v
<poison--> should tell ya the version
<ScorpKing> poison--: i don't even have it. looks like ur taking the long way.
<poison--> ohh
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> wait a sec
<idagas> well what i'm thinking i have to do is download all the packages i'll need first, i think build-essential and another package so ndiswrapper functions properly
<poison--> have a nice how 2 here
<poison--> yes idagas
<ScorpKing> i fixed mine this morning
<idagas> i just wish i knew all those packages
<ScorpKing> poison--: what does dmsg | tail say? any errors?
<poison--> but i had to install a few crap first
<poison--> errors.. where
<poison--> ca
<poison--> the only thing i was unable to put to work is the damn question mark
<poison--> lol
<poison--> hell
<ScorpKing> poison--: dmesg | tail will show if there are missing drivers and which ones you need. mb :)
<poison--> everitin workin here buddie
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> even wireless
<poison--> just the damn keyboard kindof weird
<ScorpKing> lol. i see. have fun
<poison--> idagas, justa  sec
<ScorpKing> check in the BIOS if usb support is what it should be
<ScorpKing> mmm. i'm talking to the wrong guy. funny..
<ScorpKing> idagas: i was talking to you. lol
<poison--> ahahhahahaha
<ScorpKing> lmao! yeah.
<vlt> stdin: Thank you. Evil eval did it. But now the variable GPG_AGENT_INFO seems to be available only on the shell I started gpg-agent from. How can I "export" it globally?
<idagas> haha
<idagas> oh let me scroll up and see what you had to say
<poison--> check pm idagas
<ScorpKing> idagas: i'm here. lol
<ScorpKing> i'm blond, if that explains it. :)
<stdin> vlt: put that code in ~/.bashrc I guess
<idagas> poison - i see ur pm, what do u wanna say in it
<GIn> any one know how to add the little bar on the top in this screenshot? http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=62864&file1=62864-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=%E2%98%85+Simple+%26+Nice
<poison--> the packages u need
<idagas> scorpking- my problem is i can't get my wired connection to work so i can't download anything
<idagas> k
<ScorpKing> that suck. how u on irc then?
<idagas> it runs on xp
<idagas> so i had to reinstall xp after a sunday of computer frustration hell
<ScorpKing> that's gonna be a mission. let me get a link so you can identify the card.
<poison--> lmao
<login_> blin
<idagas> i've look at a lot of tutorials, i think i need build packages to get ndiswrapper to work properly
<ScorpKing> idagas: download aida32 - http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/AIDA.shtml
<ScorpKing> it will show the model of the card.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<vivia> hello. I just plugged a usb printer and I go to system settings -> printers -> add printer, but all options are greyed out apart from SMB printers... i can't get it working with http://localhost:631 either... any ideas?
<ScorpKing> vivia: enable administrator mode
<idagas> well i have drivers ya know, i know the card model
<vivia> ScorpKing: i did, same thing.... `sudo lpinfo -v` seems to know nothing about usb...
<ScorpKing> vivia: sudo lsha | less? maybe it will show up there.
<ScorpKing> vivia: sudo lshw | less? maybe it will show up there.
<ScorpKing> lshw not lsha
<vivia> it does, and in lsusb too...
<vivia> i have a /dev/usblp0 fwiw...
<ScorpKing> you can always configure cups by hand but thats a mission. :(
<bjwebb> hi
<vivia> anything but connecting my printer to the windows machine and printing from there... the desktop is too noisy so i just thought i'd avoid turning it on...
<bjwebb> i think my pc might be using an overly large amount of RAM
<vivia> ah, i had the same problem on dapper on the desktop, but don't ask me how i solved it!
<ScorpKing> i think it's bedtime for me. hope u'll sort it out. later...
<vivia> ok... gn!
<poison--> vivia, whats the printer brand
<poison--> and model
<vivia> lexmark e321
<vivia> if i add a "print to file" and select /dev/usblp0 as the file?...
<poison--> no
<Flatfender> Can I apt-get the Doom 3 Demo?
<JuJuBee> What is a simple way to print a list of all installed packages?
<stdin> JuJuBee: dpkg --get-selections
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<vivia> if you go to "add printer", first screen is the welcome screen, the second one should be giving you a bunch of options. on me, all of them are greyed out apart from SMB, other, and printer class
<stdin> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ndr> If I wanted to install all of the *-dev files (so I don't have to chase dependencies when compiling) would it break my system?
<poison--> vivia, did u get the latest drivers for it
<vivia> poison--: it's not a matter of drivers, the system cannot see the device
<vivia> i mean, i have a /dev/usblp0, but how can i tell the system that one printer is there? once i do this, i can worry about rivers
<vivia> drivers*
<poison--> easy buddie
<poison-->   print-drivers-linux-glibc2-x86.deb
<poison--> grab those
<poison--> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?category=Drivers&ccs=229:1:0:365:0:0&searchLang=en&os_group=Debian%20GNU
<JuJuBee> stdin : that's cool.  Can you suggest a good (fast/simple) way to clone a HD?  I am setting up a computer lab in school with 15 computers.
<poison--> vivia, than: dpkg -i print-drivers- linux-glibc2-x86.deb
<JuJuBee> I have used dd, but it takes a very long time on a 160GB HD (bout 4 hrs)
<stdin> JuJuBee: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html will help
<poison--> and: /usr/local/lexmark/setup.lexprint
<Flatfender> What is the apt-get command for the doom 3 demo, if there is one?
<stdin> JuJuBee: having an automated install and probably a local repo will help
<stdin> !find doom
<ubotu> Found: deutex, freedoom, kdoomsday, lxdoom, lxdoom-sndserv (and 4 others)
<JuJuBee> I'll have a look, thanks.
<poison--> got it vivia
<vivia> wait a sec....
<poison--> :D
<vivia> yeah, my connection is slow
<vivia> but on the desktop it works as hp laserjet 4 series
<powr> i have fresh instal of feitsy 7
<powr> wich packets do i ieed to install to be able to install from source?
<poison--> wtf
<vivia> yes, i just want to go to "add printer" and have the usb option enabled, is this so hard? :(
<stdin> powr: build-essential is, essential :)
<powr> where do i get it?
<stdin> powr: apt-get/adept
<powr> do i need some extra repozitories installed?
<stdin> powr: no, it's in main
<powr> it doesnt find it
<stdin> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<stdin> powr: see ^ it's in main
<powr> oh
<powr> its working
<stdin> ;)
<bigleon1> stdin: When i install patches off net, are those minimal installations or full ones?
<powr> i must misspelled it last time :)
<powr> tnx
<stdin> bigleon1: huh?
<bigleon1> going from derb to fiesty
<stdin> bigleon1: it will update all your installed packages
<bigleon1> like when i do installation you told me to do, to upgrade from verisions, are those full installations or does it only install basics
<bigleon1> oh okay, i gotcha so it just does a full update of what i previous have.
<stdin> yep
<bigleon1> so if i wanted to get new software that came with later stock packages, I'd have to install them manually?>
<stdin> it's not recommended to install packages from newer distributions on older ones
<bigleon1> well i'm updating to newest package
<bigleon1> or distrib or w/e XD
<stdin> ahh, lets just call it a version :p
<Flatfender> How do I make the boot tell me the other 4 selections for doom?
<vsudilov> hmmm anyone know why my sound suddenly stopped working? (I've tried stopping/restarting system sound, rebooting machine, and making sure everything didn't suddenly get unplugged)
<bigleon1> Did you make sure speakers them selves are working?
<bigleon1> like plug them into mp3 player or something?
<vsudilov> yes, they work -- this is an operating system
<vsudilov> problem
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flatfender> !doom3
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<vsudilov> ok Ill look, thanks stdin
<bigleon1> stdin you got this down to an artform eh?
<stdin> bigleon1: I've been using it for a while, so yeah :)
<bigleon1> stdin: last time i messed with it was back when i was in college getting my A+ cert
<bigleon1> stdin: I think i'm going to start running my laptop on kubuntu too.
<bigleon1> only if i can get my media player to transfer my files lmao
* stdin has been using gnu/linux for >10 years (and is only 21)
<bigleon1> i'm got my lil gigabeat v30, and it's got all my homework on it
<bigleon1> i'm 18
<vivia> what is the uri for /dev/usblp0 ?
<bigleon1> i've got about a year of linux experince under my belt
<bigleon1> i've done more work doing servers than personal use
<bigleon1> Xp is HORRRRIble for webservers and ftp etc. althoug easy, not great quality or security
<stdin> vivia: uri, hmm, usb:/dev/usblp0
<elpez> hello... how can i get rgb output for a separate tv screen...?
<bigleon1> lol
<stdin> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bigleon1> Elpez, you'll have to use S-video or buy a special video card
<bigleon1> i don't thnk i've seen RGB in ages on a vid card
<elpez> even for a videobeam ?
<bigleon1> I use S-vid for my stuff and it works fine
<bigleon1> to be honest i'm not sure what videobeam is
<Daisuke_Laptop> :(  you people with your working s-video out :\
<vivia> stdin: thanx!!! that seems to work! (Y) :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow, i'm actually up to date with software updates
<Daisuke_Laptop> for an hour or two, anyway
<vivia> :'( no, it says sth like "unable to complete the requested operation"
<vsudilov> stdin: seems that I had a motherboard sound chip that I had to mod blacklist. Sound works now ;)
<elpez> but nvidia-settings seems to detect it...
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: I got tired with typing "sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", so I make a wrapper and I can just do "ag du" now :P
<elpez> (the rgb output i connect)
<bigleon1> Daisuke_laptop Whats wrong with my S-vid out
<bigleon1>    I'm going to run out and get dinner, i'll be back in like 30mins - hour
<vivia> Alright, I did it.
<vivia> I went to the CUPS web interface, added one "Epson Parallel Printer" with the ljet4 module, the URI was epson:/dev/lp0 . I went to the KDE interface to change that to usblp0 and it works
<Yendor> Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<ALX82> somebody have a beryl guide?
<Yendor> Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<SlimeyPete> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ALX82> ubotu:is the same for kubuntu
<Jack333> hey konqueror isn't loading pages anymore
<Jack333> i just get,
<Jack333> An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<Jack333> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<Jack333> but firefox/ every other app that uses internet works fine
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: you here?
<powr> when i install vmware workstation i get error:
<powr> Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.
<powr> Unable to open /usr/lib/vmware/libconf/etc/pango/pangorc
<powr> Execution aborted.
<powr> what to do?
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: well anyways, driver problem... SOLVED!  did some surfing around... tried things out, nothing worked, then our good old friend envy solved everything....
<zgmf-x20a> now on to the cd rom drive.... oi vey
<kkathman> hey thats great!
<ninhobomba> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: trust me its AMAZING!  i got resolution again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<kkathman> very good!
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: and get this, it IS a problem with the GLX driver
<kkathman> well see I wondered if that was the case
<zgmf-x20a> i actually read thru the code of the envy install,w ehn it was doing its thing and i needed a whole wack of things for the 8000 series to work properly
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: it was actually rather interesting to give it a read and see whats involved in that program, very well done
<zgmf-x20a> im no pro, but i mean, its pretty easy to see it is quite thorough
<kkathman> well Im glad it all worked out!!
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: me 2, thats for sure.  now i just have to test out the triple monior support see if that works, then im golden.  well sorta.  have the cd rom to fix, and actually, you know anything about webcams and getting them up and running by any chance?  its a logitech quickcam fusion.  just asking
<kkathman> hmm well I dont know much about webcams... they can be a little problematic I hear for some
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah i figured.  all i need is the image for skype, etc, b/c i leave for japan in 2 weeks and will be using it as my primary means of communication
<kkathman> Im sure we can find some support somewhere
<kkathman> sometimes it just takes digging as you have experienced :)
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: yah thats for sure.  i think im going to go hit the forums about the cd rom and the webcam for abit, see if that brings up anything.  maybe have a nap, got my tetnus shot today... that sucked.  but need to get right again before i head out to japan
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ill catch you later though, and thanks again for the help yesterday
<nightwatch> hi there... I've got a problem.. I need to enable the s-video or vga output in my laptop in order to view the screen with datashow... the problem is.. my card is i810 and my system is ubuntu 64bits.. any advice to make it work? I got no message when I connect the vga datashow cable.
<El_Felixo_Berlin> would anyone be so kind to look through some xorg.conf files with me? I am trying to set up dualhead view. All my HowTos did not help me.
<mauri> hi i've a problem with the caracters of amsn. They are illegibly
<billytwowilly> anyone own a samsung clp-300? is it any good in linux?
<vivia> mauri: which amsn version?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and what is the clp-3000
<Daisuke_Laptop> 300, even
<Daisuke_Laptop> samsung makes a lot of different things
<Daisuke_Laptop> is it a phone, a camera, a tv?
<digitalhead> can anybody help me disable a dead sound card?
<vivia> mauri: there?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm, no trevino repo for gutsy yet :)
<mauri> vivia: sorry i didn't understand
<Yendor> Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're online, what's the issue?
<vivia> mauri: while on amsn's main screen, press ctrl+p for preferences and go to the second tab
<vivia> then on the right side, press the second button from top, it is the "change font" button. choose another font and/or size ;)
<vivia> hi [GuS]  :D
<[GuS] > lol vivia!hi!
<mauri> vivia: done, but it still continuing to be illegibly
<[GuS] > :)
<[GuS] > what are you doing here! jeje ;)
<vivia> [GuS] : trying to get my CUPS that i just might have a printer on the usb port :D
<vivia> [GuS] : you? doing kubuntu artwork?
<vivia> mauri: can you post a screenshot so i can see an example?
<vivia> mauri: upload it somewhere (imageshack?) and paste the link
<[GuS] > vivia: that too :P
<Yendor> Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<[GuS] > but i support users too here.
<digitalhead> I have a dead integrated VIA 8237 and a functional USB sound card that Kubuntu doesn't seem to want me to use anymore. I had it working before, but I just reinstalled and can't remember how I did it before
<cody> Hello all
<vivia> [GuS] : so... lpinfo -v gives me much less options than it was supposed to... no options for serial, parallel, usb, ipp, http, lpd... any ideas?
<cody> Could someone help me?
<millasiano> hola alguien de arica
<cody> Please ^_^
<Yendor> ATTENTION: Why is my Knetworkmanager telling me Knetworkmanager not working?! all my drivers are installed correctly...what is the problem, how can I solve it please?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ATTENTION: caps are annoying.  i already asked you a question in response, answer that first.
<[GuS] > mmm , but which is your problem vivia?
<drewcipher> cody:  please state your question and if someone can help they will
<Daisuke_Laptop> Yendor: what's the problem?
<Daisuke_Laptop> have you tried restarting knetworkmanager?
<vivia> [GuS] : that i have a usb printer connected, i go to "add printer" (or localhost:631) and i can't find an option for usb :'(
<[GuS] > thats weird
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're obviously online, so if it's telling you it isn't working, something has to be working, because you're here.
<[GuS] > cause when you have the printer on, and plugued in the usb
<cody> I get this error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when trying to ./configure
<[GuS] > should appear there
<Daisuke_Laptop> cody: install build-essential
<Yendor> Oh sorry if it was so I didnt see it... ok now knetworkmanager was working fine... I tried something in its menu and then instead of the wireless & wired connection list it started showing me knetworkmanager no working....I tried restarting with no avail... everything seeems normal as I saw with the iwconfig... andI  apologise again
<[GuS] > if lsusb indicates the printer connected, then should be there... thats weird
<Daisuke_Laptop> cody: ubuntu doesn't ship by default with a c compiler installed, that package takes care of that
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<cody> Thankyou Dasisuke
<Daisuke_Laptop> knetworkmanager is notoriously buggy, from what i've seen and heard
<vivia> [GuS] : what i did after all was to install it with a detected device : direct epson:/dev/lp0 and then change lp0 to usblp0 :@ now i am printing but i want to find a decent way to do it
<mauri> vivia: give me a link where to send the image
<vivia> mauri: http://imageshack.us/
<[GuS] > yeah
<Yendor> it does seem so dasisuke... alternatives do exist am I correct?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would recommend upgrading knetworkmanager if you can
<Yendor> I am in possesion of the Kubuntu DVD so it shouldnt be a problem to install an alternative..
<[GuS] > I do not use Epson and non other printer but HP cause of lack of support for lnx world :S
<cody> My knetwork manager lets me connect if i disable it and reenable it but at the moment mine is bugged aswell
<Yendor> Daisuke..well.. no connection! LOL
<Yendor> well let me check it out.. cause its on my laptop :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Yendor: like cody said, you might try disabling/reenabling it...
<Yendor> you mean the device?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's one of the few area's the gnome side has the kde side beat :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> knetworkmanager
<cody> Mine says i have no connection X_x but im still here
<Yendor> ok lemme see what I can do
<Daisuke_Laptop> areas*
<Yendor> cody so its THAT buggy...tsk tsk
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's pretty terrible
<vivia> [GuS] : it's not epson, it's lexmark! and lexmark provides drivers, but it's not at the level of the drivers, something is wrong with cups or hplip
<Daisuke_Laptop> lex....mark?
<[GuS] > worst :P
* Daisuke_Laptop stifles a vomiting noise
<[GuS] > yeah.. maybe
<[GuS] > but i have not good experience with epson and lexmark on lnx...
<[GuS] > vivia: did you check cups logs?
<cody> Is there an alternative to knetwork manager that i might be able to use?
<mauri> vivia: http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2ci4.png
<Yendor> I'm sure there is cody.. I think I saw something... let me load my kubuntu and check adept
<cody> K thanks
<hydrogen> theres not anything as useful
<hydrogen> as knetworkmanager
<hydrogen> you can use iw* on the command line
<vivia> mauri: first, increase font size the way i told you...
<mauri> vivia: i din't see anything
<vivia> make it bigger
<Yendor> well hydrogen, its not as useful if its stalled by some bug
<cody> Ok so i tried the ./configure again and got this "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<[GuS] > damn.. thats really small fonts
<cody> what is it talking about?
<hydrogen> *install libx11-devel
<vivia> mauri: select a bigger font , press OK, press Save on the preferences window, and restart amsn
<Daisuke_Laptop> xorg-dev
<cody> hydrogen was that directed at me?
<hydrogen> cody: yea
<Daisuke_Laptop> cody ^^
<hydrogen> or xorg-dev
<hydrogen> whatever the proper name is
<mauri> vivia: i din't see the font mennu
<vivia> mauri: from the login window press ctrl+p , you should see the preferences
<Yendor> when you say disablew knetworkmanager...in which way specifically please?
<vivia> the second tab is called appearance... on the top right there is a button to change encoding, and right below this the button to change font... second from the top
<mauri> vivia: yes a new form is opened but i'm not able to see what is wrote in
<vivia> mauri: it's ok, blindly go to the second tab and press the second button, trust me, it's the good one
<Yendor> how do I connect with iwconfig please?
<vivia> [GuS] : brb - can you help mauri?
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > mauri:
<Yendor> help me :'(
<[GuS] > mauri: Go to second tab
<mauri> [GuS] : ok
<[GuS] > press second buttom
<[GuS] > which is change font
<cody> so any news on the knetworkmanager alternative
<[GuS] > and there, change your font size
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless yo uuse network-manager
<Yendor> thats it!
<Yendor> network-manager
<Daisuke_Laptop> the thing about network-manager (and therefore knetworkmanager) is that it will only handle devices *NOT* listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<Daisuke_Laptop> which seems a little counterintuitive to me...
<cody> I use a wireless g linksys card soo....
<cody> and last but not least i got this error on the ./config "
<cody> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<cody> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Yendor> hmm that could be useful..hang on
<[GuS] > mauri: do did it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> cody: just use adept to search for the proper -dev packages
<cody> how do i know what packages i need? Im kind of new to linux.
<Daisuke_Laptop> that, i think, is qt3.3-dev perhaps
<Daisuke_Laptop> headers are the -dev packages
<cody> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> xorg-dev, etc
<mauri> [GuS] : and vivia thank you very much...now it works
<[GuS] > :)
<vivia> np :)
<vivia> [GuS] : good idea, i get this:  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<cody> Ok soo that didnt work so i tried Qt4.0-dev and still no luck
<Yendor> how do I connect to wireless using iwconfig please?
<cody> i tried just qt and i got alot of qt stuff
<vivia> |GuS|: wb :)
<cody> im going to try the one that says qt4-dev-tools
<vivia> [GuS] : good idea, i get this:  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Daisuke_Laptop> cody: no can do
<Daisuke_Laptop> it'll end in -dev
<cody> hmm
<cody> then there is none
<Daisuke_Laptop> and as ./configure said, it has to be >= 3.3 and < 4
<|GuS|> damn
<|GuS|> mmm
<|GuS|> i think that is not releated of your problem
<|GuS|> anyway, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/111038
<|GuS|> i will check a little too
<mauri> [GuS] : do you know also acetoneiso
<|GuS|> mauri: never used it
<cody> found one qt3-apps-dev
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<Daisuke_Laptop> libqt
<Daisuke_Laptop> and this is one that breaks the rule, hopefully gutsy will remedy this: libqt3-headers
<cody> already installed
<|GuS|> brb
<cody> ok new error
<cody> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<cody> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<cody> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Daisuke_Laptop> same concept
<cody> do i need to find KDE headers?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde*-dev
<hydrogen> yes
<Biovore> cody: apt-get install kde-dev
<cody> k
<Biovore> I think
<hydrogen> is the package your trying to build in debian? (but juyst an older version)
<hydrogen> err
<Biovore> kde-devel <-- thats it..
<hydrogen> in the repo
<cody> got iot
<mauri> |GuS|: ok thanks
<cody> it
#kubuntu 2007-09-11
<cody> ok here itgoes again :D. my fingets are crossed
<cody> -_- now i need to find Python livbrary/headers
<hydrogen> cody: is the package you are trying to install in the repo?
<cody> prolly not,
<cody> superkaramba
<hydrogen> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 533 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> but if you still feel like installing manually for whatever reason
<hydrogen> sudo apt-get build-dep superkaramba
<idagas> i can't figure out a damn thing for kubuntu, i have no wired connection and can't seem to get any packages to install...
<cody> heh
<idagas> is it possible to download all the files you need prior to having intalled kubuntu 7 to get ndiswrapper to work?
<Biovore> idagas: yup... just got to know what deb packages you need..  and save them on a cd or something..
<cody> yes
<idagas> it just seems like you have to have an internet connection to get started
<idagas> i'm tryin to do that
<zgmf-x20a> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<idagas> i got a number of kernal modules and build-essential etc...
<idagas> can't get them to install
<idagas> all the .debs have 'errors can't find...'
<BluesKaj> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cody> wow 388meg worth of dependancies
<cody> so... how do i run superkaramba?
<Biovore> cody: alt-f2 and type superkaramba
<Biovore> its in the menu's somewhere as well
<cody> you rock
<jago_> can some one tell me if there is an equalizer for Kaffeine
<bigleon1> Is it possible on kubuntu to seemesly switch between US keyboard and Ger board?
<Beyer> Using kubuntu, and cant get sounds working. Mixer cannot be found, how to fix this?
<bigleon1> LIke XP there is like this button on app bar i can hit to change them
<cody> Thankyouguys soo much
<cody> youv been a big help
<Beyer> Using kubuntu, and cant get sounds working. Mixer cannot be found,  lspci says Multimedia audio controller ALi
<cody> So anyy news on the knetworkmanager alternative
<Biovore> cody: the alternitive is not to use it..  (Thats what I do..)
<cody> Biovore: How do I connect then?
<Beyer> tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat says MIXERS NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<mauri> it's possibile t resize a partition without to lose data
<cody> Im using linksys and knetwork dosnt like linksys
<elzbal> mauri: Yes it is, but it's a bit dangerous. You can do a google search for "ubuntu resize partition". The first link looks promising, but I've never done it, so I don't know to suggest any particular method to you.
<cody> Trying to install a new mouse theme and there is a make.sh but all it does is opens in kate
<mauri> elzbal: ok i supposed
<mauri> elzbal: thanks
<cody> can anyonepoint me in the correct direction
<elzbal> mauri: Like I said, it's a bit dangerous. I'd back up anything you care about first.
<mauri> elzbal: sorry i didn't understan
<elzbal> mauri: Well, you have the possibility of losing all the data on your machine. So if you want to keep any of it, I'd make a backup first.
<mauri> elzbal: ok now it's clear
<BluesKaj> mauri check out GParted , a live cd partition editor , which i have used sucessfully several times to resize and move partitions , both linux and windows > I f you are resizng a windows partition however , be sure to defrag it first.
<mauri> elzbal: sorry my english is not so good
<mauri> elzbal: thank however
<elzbal> mauri: No problem.  :)
<mauri> BluesKaj: thank you very much
<henrik_> hey folks! I think i\ve messed up pretty badly, I have somehow removed my graphic drivers, so my x server didnt want to start.. i mangaged to rewrite xorg.conf into getting kde up again, but things looks like hell, no menu, no clock etc.. first day with kubuntu trying to get my nvidiadrivers to work. Anyone got any suggestions?
<scheater5> this may not be the perfect place for this, but I couldn't find a channel on hardware.  Does anyone know anything about the Archos 605 WiFi?
<powr> where to look for epson stylus 1270 driver?
<scheater5> Or even the Archos brand in general - I have a couple of questions not specific to the 605
<powr> scheater5: we dont seem to be lucky
<paolo> hi
<bigleon1> You guys can always start looking at google
<scheater5> powr: so it would seem.  epson stylus...that's a printer?  I don't know where to go for that particullar printer, but in the past I've had luck with the driver the next version up from the printer I have, if it exists.
<scheater5> bigleon1:  I've got a couple questions I can't find on google - or maybe I just need some direction on something I don't understand.  Would anyone have a suggestion as to a channel where I might have better luck with a peripheral (it's an internet tablet) question?
<rito> hi
<rito> something
<rito> know how start kopete
<bigleon1> scheater5: To be honest man, My keys to starting a search is make sure you include ubuntu, somethign doesn't have to be for kubuntu to work on it. then also check forums, to make sure it isn't a spoof hardware, for example on the Dell 720 Photo Printer, there is an HP printer, that is exact samething with linux drivers out on net. It takes some time man, but just gotta keep your eye open
<Beyer> Using kubuntu, and cant get sounds working. Mixer cannot be found,  lspci says Multimedia audio controller ALi
<Beyer> tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat says MIXERS NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<zgmf-x20a_> hey guys having an issue registering here, not sure why, can anyone help me out?
<cody> is there a quick and easy way to restart X in kde without restarting thw whole comp?
<zgmf-x20a> hmmm ok.... wth?
<Daisuke_Laptop> cody: either sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Daisuke_Laptop> or just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<cody> back
<cody> and kde ran some wierd wizard that i have never seen b4 and changed all my old settings
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cody> how do i install a new mouse theme
<_Angelus_> cody: its because you installed the kde metapackage
<_Angelus_> that weird wizer is kpersonalizer
<_Angelus_> or something
<felipe_> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_Angelus_> if you want everything back cody  "sudo dpkg --reconfigure kubuntu-default-settings" if im not wrong
<felipe_> someone know how configure kubuntu feisty to use usb mass storage drivers?
<level1> hi, I installed kubuntu with the alternate install cd about a month ago, and I gave it my wireless info and wep key so it could log into my internet... anyway, it must of written it down somewhere and now knetworkmanager won't manager my connections, it just shows the ethernet icon no matter what my connection status is.  wlanassist still works, but I want knetworkmanager in commission again
<cody> nope but can anyone help me install a mouse theme?
<level1> felipe_: usually that should "just work"  so either the file format on the disk (ntfs) doesn't work or you have very unusual hard ware
<level1> felipe_: if your using ntfs, htfs+, or some unusual file system, there are special things you have to do to get it working
<BluesKaj> cody, system settings/keyboard&mouse
<felipe_> it dont recognizes any pendrive that i connect
<cody> i tried
<cody> im installing a new one
<cody> its extracted to my deskto
<cody> p
<level1> felipe_: what file format is it?  do you know?
<felipe_> its...
<felipe_> amm...
<felipe_> ntfs
<felipe_> but kubuntu reads my another partitions
<level1> felipe_: ah, you have to install a package and do some other stuff
<level1> !ntfs | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<felipe_> i can see them
<level1> !ntfs-3g | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<felipe_> i cant see my pendrives or my ipod
<level1> what do you mean you can't see them... where are you looking?
<felipe_> am looking at /dev/
<felipe_> and...
<felipe_> media:/
<level1> well, kubuntu probably sees your drives and attempts to mount them, but if they are ntfs then it will not mount them unless you follow the instructions ubotu gave you
<bigleon1> !anyone know how to find my current verison of kubuntu in my terminal?
<BluesKaj> most pen drives are FAT32 , they shouldbe recognized
<level1> bigleo
<level1> oh, he left
<BluesKaj> lotta patience there :)
<level1> lol, guess it wasn't that important
<felipe_> ok
<felipe_> but i write "sudo fdisk -l" should be listed my pendrive?
<level1> BluesKaj: will they have ntfs by default in gutsy?  it seems like it would be ommision otherwise
<felipe_> but if i write...*
<level1> felipe_: yeah, it should
<felipe_> ok i'll do it
<level1> felipe_: if it doesn't maybe there is a problem
<BluesKaj> level1, dunno for sure but most USB sticks come preformatted in FAT32 to the best of my knowledge
<level1> ntfs on usb stick isn't impossible
<felipe_> level1: it doesn't show my pendrive D:
<BluesKaj> of course not , one can format to linux as well
<felipe_> what i can do?
<level1> felipe_: really?  hmmm...  I don't think I know enough to solve that
<felipe_> :(
<level1> felipe_: could you "sudo lspci" and see if there is anything that looks like your pen drive?
<Yendor> HOW do I switch Knetworkmanager back to roaming mode please!?!?!
<felipe_> ok
<level1> Yendor: what do you mean roaming mode?
<Yendor> Level1: I mean all I'm seeing on Knetworkmanager is Manual configuration!
<level1> oh, yeah I have that issue too
<Yendor> And I cannot join wi-fi like this...all this when I have my wifi card installed correctly
<Yendor> so how do you connect?
<level1> Yendor: did you install with the alternative install cd?
<level1> Yendor: I use wlanassist
<Yendor> no I used the normal edition
<Yendor> Oh damn I havent that installed :(
<level1> Yendor: you can find it under KMenu>Internet if you have it installed
<level1> catch 22
<Yendor> I dont have it installed :(
<level1> well, you can manually install it by downloading the .deb and all its dependencies... I don't really know how to do that
<level1> if you can get online by any method, you can use apt to install it
<Yendor> well... let try manual wired connection
<felipe_> level1: i don't see any pendrive or ipod when i did sudo lspci
<level1> felipe_: could you try lsusb?  it should be a similar output, but maybe theres some hope
<felipe_> i did it yerterday when i read a tutorial
<felipe_> but
<felipe_> it doesnt return any line
<felipe_> it "hang" the system but witout stopping it
<felipe_> i speak spanish sorry xD
<felipe_> felipe@localhost:~$ sudo lsusb
<felipe_> and it stays there
<zgmf-x20a> hey guys quick question about registering.  when trying to setup the alternate account, do i have to create it with its own different password and THEN lnik it to my primary account???
<felipe_> level1: it just write a blank line and after it doesnt ask for another command :(
<zgmf-x20a> anyone?
<level1> hmmm... thats weird
<level1> zgmf-x20a: do you mean adding a user?
<zgmf-x20a> sort of.  i have already registered the one account, just trying to add the second, alternate
<zgmf-x20a> following the walk thru
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: do you mean here on freenode?
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: yup.  i have registered this account with pw succesfully, but having an issue with the alternate account part of the walthru.  so for the second account, do i first register that second account and then link to my primary account, is that what its saying?
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: do you follow this? http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<felipe_> level1: and if i start kernel modules?
<felipe_> what are the modules tu use usb mass?
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: yes, im at step 4/5
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: I'm reading, trying to refresh my memory of what I did
<BluesKaj> which IRC client are you using zgmf-x20a
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: because basically, i change my nick thru the box to the left of this place im typing, and then try out that alternate register command and it doesnt work, it says i have to register??? so i am confused
<JuJuBee> Should I download and install netbeans from the sun site or use apt-get?
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: im using konversation
<zgmf-x20a> so my question is, do i first have to register that alternate nick with a diff password and then tie the wtwo together?
<zgmf-x20a> with the step 5 command?
<nicio> hhi
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: I understand (and think I remember doing it that way) as you said, register the alternate nick with the same password.
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: ooooo really, ok ill try that
<bongfrog> Here is a strange one I need some advice with...   I can install kubuntu on my dell just fine when it is connected to a normal monitor.   But when I move it to my LCD tv that should display in 1360 796 the fonts are so big it is unusable.
<nicio> why is konqueror so buggi?right now im updaten and i went to this webside http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/gamecube/list_x.html and the words are stick on together how do i regulate this?
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, yes the instructions tell you to use your primary nick password
<bongfrog> any ideas where I should look??   Google is not my friend on this one.....
<zgmf-x20a_>  /msg nickserv link zgmf-x20a skill_0
<zgmf-x20a_> lol.... crap
<Azzco> nicio: Looks fine to me
<Sanne> nicio: might not necessarily be konquis fault... there are many many websites with broken HTML, and that one you mentioned has a lot of errors.
<fungos> anyone having problem to connect psp in kubuntu?
<rdvon> I'm trying to get my frets on fire game to rip all the songs off of guitar hero II, but I cant figure out where the cd is mounted... :\
<zgmf-x20a> ok, so now how do i change a password cause the silly thing doesnt work ... :@
<nicio> Sanne: i left xp to install kubuntu on explorer the site show good
<Azzco> rdvon: open konqueror and type in /media as the address, most likely it'll help ;)
<rdvon> Azzco: frets on fire says it cant find it when I type in /media! I'm not stupid xD
<rdvon> media/cdrom0 that is.
<rdvon> :)
<Sanne> nicio: hmmm, looks quite usable to me in my Konqueror.
<nicio> Azzco: u check it with konqueror?can u show me your settings for your fonts?
<JuJuBee> I just installed sun java 6, netbeans in repo's uses v. 5, is that a big deal?  apt-get is now trying to install sun java 5
<nicio> Sanne: it might be my fonts that need to be change
<BluesKaj> nicio, that page looks the same in FF and konq
<begert> if i want to compile my own stuff, where should I have the source code?
<Azzco> nicio: The only thing I can think of is in setting appearance and I think that's only for the filemanager part not the web browsing
<nicio> BluesKaj: are the words coupt up for u because i can hardly see some words?
<zgmf-x20a> how do i join more channels?
<zgmf-x20a> #ubuntu
<begert> file -> join channel
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: type /join #channel
<BluesKaj> no nicio . it looks fine
<zgmf-x20a> ic ic, now that i am registered here, does that automatically apply to every channel i join???
<Sanne> nicio: play with Settings->Configure Konqueror->TT Fonts
<nicio> BluesKaj: i launch kotepe it keep login in and out why?is it because im putting linux up to date?
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: yes, I think the registering applies to the whole freenode network
<nicio> Sanne: i was playing with the fonts it didnt change nada
<Sanne> nicio: weird
<Sanne> nicio: how about view->enlarge/shrink font?
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: sweet.  ok, so one more thing, how do i perm add these different networks, so when i log in again they all come back up
<nicio> Sanne: it saparate a little but if i go any smaller i wont be able to see nada
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: you mean the different channels on freenode?
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: yes
<nicio> Sanne: view->enlarge/shrink font dont work
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: (for Konversation) File->Server List->Edit, you can put channel names in the autojoin field
<nicio> zgmf-x20a: i tink u add them in bookmarks if its memorize the channel u want
<Sanne> nicio: works fine here... I suspect there's something else amiss with your settings, I'm running out of ideas unfortunately... anybody has a better idea for nicio?
<zgmf-x20a> Sanne: yup thats what im looking for autojoin.  sweeeeeeeeeet
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: :)
<zgmf-x20a> where can i find a list of channels?
<rixxon> I configure network manager for static nameservers but they change seemingly randomly. It's even more wierd because the router is set to use these nameservers too, and yet Kubuntu changes back to the ISP DNS all the time.
<rixxon> I don't want those nameservers, they are wrongly configured and suck badly.
<nicio> zgmf-x20a:  type /list
<Sanne> zgmf-x20a: there's a channel list command, but use it sparingly, it uses lots of bandwidth for the server. It's under window->channel list (F5 by default)
<zgmf-x20a> cool, thanks sanne
<Sanne> :)
<nicio> Sanne: what do i have to install to view videos on youtube with konqueror?
<NickPresta> !flash | nicio
<ubotu> nicio: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sanne> nicio: I don't knwo, sorry. I use a manually installed Firefox with a manually installed flash player...
<Sanne> there yougo :)
<nicio> Sanne: player?in real player?
* murchadh once bought a Yugo for Two packs of cigarettes!
<nicio> Sanne: i cant send no msg to none of my contacts in kotepe.how do i solve this?
<kranshi> :D
<kranshi> hi
<kranshi> holas
<kranshi> hola
<kranshi> quienes aqui?
<BluesKaj> !es | kranshi
<ubotu> kranshi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nicio> Sanne: i cant send no msg to none of my contacts in kotepe.how do i solve this? NickPresta
<nicio> BluesKaj: kotepe keep login in and out,why?
<BluesKaj> dunno , nicio sorry :(
<Biovore> nicio: using kopete for what?  aim?
<nicio> BluesKaj: does it have anybody can help me?
<nicio> Biovore: msn
<nicio> Biovore: whats is aim?
<Biovore> msn keeps changing there login scheme.. I don't know if msn works with kopete
<Biovore> nicio: Aol Instant Messanger
<Biovore> nicio: try amsn
<Dragnslcr> I haven't had any trouble with MSN in Kopete
<nicio> Biovore: it does work with msn befor i reinstall kubuntu it was working
<Dragnslcr> Not that I use it much, but I can connect fine
<Biovore> well I don't use MSN..
<nicio> Biovore: amsn is very ugl**
<Biovore> won't argue there
<BluesKaj> Biovore, msn works in kopete
<Biovore> ok.. cool.. I wasn't sure it did or not..
<nicio> linux driven me crazy tonight q_p :(
<level1_> nicio: did you try pidgin (aka gaim)?  I prefer kopete myself, but you might have more luck with pidgin
<nicio> level1_: didnt like piding either to simple dont have enought to satify.i like kotepe kotepe does everythingxcept a little problem with the cam and to add my friends smileys
<fungos> When I try to plug PSP:  [ 1489.620604]  usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4 [ 1501.154848]  usb 2-2: device not accepting address 4, error -110
<fungos> what is that?
<level1_> yeah, the only thing i can't figure out with kopete is how to send and recive pictures through a direct connection... there just doesn't seem to be an interface for that, has it just not been implemented?
<nicio> fungos: i never had problem with my psp once plug in it shows as an ipod
<fungos> that error rerpeats 7 times with different address ... :S  is anyway to force it?
<killermach> I had some smbmounts on /media and now it's just hosed.. I can mount them somewhere else in the filesystem, what governs the /media folder? how do I unbreak this?
<level1_> killermach: well, /media is really for external devices like usb drives...
<killermach> ok.. but now I need to remove the folders I made.. and I cannot even do an ls -al /media, it hangs
<level1_> wow, thats weird
<level1_> have you rebooted since then?
<nicio> level1_: my updates is about to finish can i just log ou an in insted of restartin to apply the updates?
<flaccid> killermach: hald does, but you can do what you want in there too
<nicio> out*
<level1_> nicio: you mean adept updater?
<nicio> yes
<level1_> nicio: you really don't have to do anything
<nicio> oh
<level1_> nicio: but at somepoint, you may consider rebooting just to "flush the cache" if you will
<level1_> some things like kernel updates need a reboot, but usually its not urgent
<killermach> flaccid: well it hosed my /etc/fstab smbmounts, worked last night and all last month, but now I have to mount them in /smbmounts folder
<flaccid> killermach: define hosed and show me the error when trying to mount them
<killermach> I'm mounting filesystems from a centos5, I don't really need smb for that, does anyone have suggestions on a better way?
<fungos> nice, psp working, just needed to do a "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd"
<flaccid> killermach: what is the fileystem type
<killermach> flaccid: I get this error->
<killermach> 22077: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<killermach> SMB connection failed
<purpleposeidon> So I was at school, yo, and I had connected home with NX, and one of my friends sits down and logs into the computer next to me. He notices what I'm doing, and connects to his computer with RDP.. and mine's like 5 times faster. >:-)
<flaccid> killermach: samba is misconfigured
<nicio> level1_: i have one hdd separat in 2 one is xp ntfs the next is data fat32.i install ntfs-config then run kdesu ntfs-config to enable rite etc it mount my xp automat but it didnt say nothing for the data or mount it.do i have to mount it in a way manualy?
<flaccid> killermach: is this share local or on the network?
<killermach> share is on the network on the LAN
<flaccid> !samba | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nicio> killermach: 
<flaccid> read that guide and learn samba. problem is your samba config.
<nicio> killermach: ^^
<level1_> nicio: well, theres a command... It would be something like pmount -t ntfs-3g /dev/yourdevice
<level1_> does that do anything
<killermach> samba works.. I moved the mount points from /media/mountpoint to /samba/mountpoint, then did mount -a and all mounts mounted
<zgmf-x20a> #mame
<nicio> level1_: error
<flaccid> killermach: then why did you paste me an access denied error
<killermach> no windows on my network any more.. so samba was there for that.. but if there is a better way to setup with nfs or the like maybe I should use it instead
<level1_> nicio: what error?
<nicio> level1_: i'll do it from system settings
<flaccid> killermach: so does samba work or not...
<flaccid> no need to use nfs
<level1_> what was the error?!?
<killermach> samba works. all mounts are mounted , but not in /media
<killermach>  /media is broken/hosed/bjorked
<flaccid> killermach: i don't think you are listening at all.
<killermach> you asked is samba working.. samba is on the remote machine and works
<flaccid> samba client and samba server..
<killermach> this local machine can even mount smbfs shares from that remote machine
<zgmf-x20a> #amarok
<flaccid> killermach: so you have no problem?
<nicio> level1_: pmount -t ntfs-3g /dev/yourdevice
<flaccid> i think i give up on users like this
<level1_> nicio: but what was the error?!?
<killermach> they both work fine, I just cannot put shares in /media which is where they have been for the last few months
<nicio> level1_: sorry Error: device /dev/yourdevice does not exist
<johnficca> what is a good open source driver for the ATI Radeon Mobility X1400?
<flaccid> killermach: well you can put shares in media and you gave me an access denied to share error so. you can either believe me and the error or believe yourself..
<nicio> level1_: dos dont ctrl+c lol
<level1_> nicio: I didn't mean "yourdevice" literally, I mean't the name of you device
<johnficca> my friend is having a hard time getting it to work
<flaccid> killermach: /mnt is the more appropriate place to mount smb anyway
<level1_> johnficca: vesa
<BluesKaj> my samba works well when i connect to my wifes pc ..I can read/write to the shared files there but when i try to use samba from her pc to read/write on the linux pc , the permissions are impossible to setup .
<johnficca> level1_: doesn't work for beyle
<level1_> johnficca: I have that exact card, and I find I only have two options: vesa and fglrx
<johnficca> level1_: ok
<level1_> johnficca: there is no single driver in the world that will run beryl on that card that is also open source
<cody> I just rebooted my comp and now its a bit laggy
<cody> any ideas
<level1_> johnficca: sorry
<johnficca> level1_: does the fglrx work good for you
<level1_> johnficca: no, I don't use
<level1_> johnficca: I have used it, but it caused too many issues
<killermach> flaccid: thanks /mnt is is then
<level1_> johnficca: you might be able to get nv to work (I can't) but that won't give you beryl or compiz
<nicio> level1_: adept crash on me while installing updates at 60% what should i do?
<flaccid> killermach: i would advise putting the share in fstab correctly...
<zgmf-x20a> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<level1_> johnficca: btw, most people are using compiz fusion now
<level1_> nicio: hmmm... well, I don't know, thats not good, lol... how much disk space do you have?
<nicio> level1_: by watch the detail it look like it still running the install but it has a msg in frot of it
<level1_> whats the error?
<nicio> level1_: i have enought disk space 20gigs
<level1_> whats the error?
<johnficca> level1_: nv is for nvidia cards no?
<nicio> level1_: its a new install im doing
<level1_> john
<zgmf-x20a> hmm... anyone a webcam expert by any chance?  just wondering if my fusion would be similar to any other webcams and could install those drivers and it would then work
<level1_> johnficca: sorry, my mistake
<johnficca> level1_: its ok
<level1_> johnficca: I mean radeon or ati... I'm not sure if they're different
<level1_> johnficca: I couldn't get those to work on my card in my lappy, but you might have more luck
<level1_> johnficca: you might be in luck... they're coming out with a new driver called r500 avivo, which will work on our cards, but they are not done yet... also, amd annouced they would release some of the specs just a few days ago, so here's hoping
<level1_> (fingers crossed)
<nicio> level1_: whats the poin in installin a new kernel?
<level1_> nicio: new things are always better
<nicio> level1_: like vista to xp?
<nicio> lol*
<level1_> nicio: seriously though, new kernels are usually faster and more reliable, and have better features
<level1_> more hardware support
<level1_> nicio: oh, you noticed I was sarcastic
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<level1_> hi
<nicio> hey
<tekstacy> Is there a utility to see how my physical memory is set up? ie: how many sticks, speed, etc..
<level1_> ideally, they wouldn't write new things if they weren't "better" in some way, but you know how that works
<tekstacy> I want to upgrade, but don't know if I have 1 gb stick, or 2 halves
<NickPresta> tekstacy, why not open up the case? If you're careful, you won't damage anything...
<level1_> tekstacy: if you use "free" it will tell you how much usuable ram you have
<level1_> tekstacy: you ram is probably evenly destributed around your sticks, so each stick has the same amount, so you just devide
<tekstacy> I guess I'll have to crack it, but it's a real pia,
<BluesKaj> tekstacy, dunno if this meets your requirements but htop gives a list of running processes including memory
<level1_> hey, its like top, but with colors!
<level1_> BluesKaj: why is it possible for me to have many programs running at the same time which collectively use more than 100% cpu?
<tekstacy> hey, thanks. That was cool. Didn't help, but I learned something    :)
<nicio> level1_: what is "free"?
<level1_> nicio: is a program that tells you how much memory is "free" and some other stuff
<nicio> level1_: so? sudo apt-get install free?
<level1_> if you want
<level1_> it should be included, I don't think you ineed to install it
<BluesKaj> level1_, good question ... cpu overhead capacity maybe ?
<level1_> BluesKaj: is it possible, since I have a quadcore, that the real capacity of my cpu is not 100% but 400%?
<nicio> level1_: the reson i reinstall linux because everytime i download a anime from a website it slows down my pc a lot
<tekstacy> I had to install htop, but it was painless
<BluesKaj> free -m
<level1_> nicio: are you filling up you hard drive?
<nicio> level1_: and sometimes it freeze after a while
<level1_> nicio: because otherwise I don't believe that downloading anime is the source of the problem
<nicio> level1_: no it had only 28%use
<level1_> yeah, not the problem
<nicio> level1_: so its linux problem then?
<level1_> your doing something else that causing it... what, is a mystery
<level1_> well, of course its a linux problem
<Biovore> nicio: I watch anime all the time on linux..  you pulling over a wifi connection?
<nicio> level1_: lol i try closin everything befor i download it still was slowin down the pc it didnt stop buggin untill i log out an in
<level1_> oh, you mean the download itself... you must have a weird connection
<nicio> Biovore: i got wifi but why hurt my head when i can just plug the router on the pc?
<BluesKaj> level1_, perhaps cpu-utils isn't able to read quad core
<nicio> BluesKaj: quad core???
<tekstacy> Is k able to monitor temp and control fans as good as xp?
<Fusion^> hi. how do i restart just my kde panel?
* tekstacy wishes it had a quad core....
<level1_> BluesKaj: where can I find statistic on my cpu temp?
<nicio> pause i try to finish a race in mario kart
<level1_> tekstacy: its nice... probably a bit unnessary, but its plenty fast and works just fine
<tekstacy> it it like the C2, w/ multiple cores on one cache?
<level1_> tekstacy: well, I'm told intel just sandwiched (literally) two core 2 duos on top of eachother
<BluesKaj> level1_, theres some cpu monitor tools available but I've never bothered , so i dunno the appnames
<level1_> tekstacy: as you might expect, thats causes some thermal issues, but I haven't had a problem
<tekstacy> try "cpu temp" in Adept, I saw something there last night, but forgot the name
<level1_> maybe I'm better off not know that my cpu is topping 70
<nicio> i got one name everest on xp i maybe can work on linux with wine :p lol
<nicio> it tells u everything even the websites where to update your hardware etc
<NickPresta> tekstacy, I like using 'sensors' to mointor my voltage, fan speed and temp.
<tekstacy> If I took a windows system hdd and pluged it in as an external hdd, would k shit itself?
<tekstacy> I think that may be what I was looking at
<tekstacy> I was thinking of setting up a spare drive with xp, just in case I ever need it, but using it as an external drive when I don't.
<NickPresta> !language | tekstacy
<ubotu> tekstacy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nicio> tekstacy: no it wont
<NickPresta> and it should be fine, provided you're using FAT or some ntfs driver
<tekstacy> :(   sorry
<tekstacy> Anyone here try a virtual xp setup?
<hydrogen> yes
<tekstacy> does it work well?, stable, practical?
<nicio> tekstacy: wat is it?
<tekstacy> Like VirtualPC Or Virtual Box, to make a virtual XP system within linux
<hydrogen> tekstacy: yea
<tekstacy> what do you use for virtual?
<Fusion^> what's the command line for restarting the kde panel/kicker? thanks
<hydrogen> virtualbox
<tekstacy> cool, I will try it tonight
<nicio> Fusion^: what is the panel/kicker
<nicio> ?
<flaccid> the command is kicker. kicker is the main panel
<hydrogen> Fusion^: dcop kicker kicker restart
<inaety_> how could i set up a remote login so i could remote into from just a website (no software needed) on a windows computer
<nicio> im confus?
<Fusion^> hydrogen: thanks
<hydrogen> inaety_: you really couldn't..
<hydrogen> however
<hydrogen> putty is really lightweight
<hydrogen> and allows you to ssh in from windows
<inaety_> hydrogen: thanks ill look into it
<Fusion^> hydrogen: my other systray icons disappeared when i did dcop kicker kicker restart
<flaccid> just goto alt+f2 and run kicker
<flaccid> if it crashes again, you have a problem
<tekstacy> hydrogen, any advice before I try this?
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> just install virtualbox
<hydrogen> and put your cd in
<hydrogen> and start it
<tekstacy> I guess it will take a few hours?
<hydrogen> not really
<hydrogen> it only took me like 30 minutes to install
<hydrogen> but my computers a beast
<tekstacy> :)   I'm on a laptop
<tekstacy> But it's a beast for a laptop
<hydrogen> me too
<inaety_> hydrogen: how would i set it up on my ubuntu computer to have it "be open for remoting"
<hydrogen> inaety_: do you mean a remote desktop or just remote access to the console?
<tekstacy> I've only been using linux a couple weeks, I'm still amazed at it's common-sense simplicity mixed with maddening complexity, makes me feel like a kid with these things again
<inaety_> hydrogen: remote desktop so i can look at X and stuff
<hatter_> everytime i reboot my kubuntu box, the desktop icons are bundled on top of each other in the corner
<hydrogen> inaety_: no clue :)
<hydrogen> inaety_: I've never had a need to do it so I'm not sure
<inaety_> hydrogen: really just fun and so i can go on it from school...
<inaety_> impress my teacher
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> I'm not sure
<hydrogen> someone else should know
<hydrogen> !rdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !rdcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nicio> hatter_: try placin all good then log out then restart it work for me hope it would for u
<hydrogen> I think you want to use something called krdc
<nicio> !flood | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hydrogen> err
<hatter_> nicio, thats the thing, on reboot, the all move to corner on top of each other
<hydrogen> thats not really that helpful....
<hydrogen> nicio: unless you want me to type answers to everyones question and pastebin them
<nicio> hatter_: have u try log out befor rebooting
<hydrogen> you probably wanted...
<hydrogen> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hydrogen> but thats a silly rule
<hatter_> nicio, i see, i will try this
<EightiesK> if i update from dapper to feisty will i need to reinstall all my drivers and what not?
<hatter_> i think rebooting logs out first though ?
<nicio> hydrogen: i dont understand that rule about enter
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> nicio: don't
<hitmanWilly> use
<hitmanWilly> enter
<hitmanWilly> as
<EightiesK> if i update from dapper to feisty will i need to reinstall all my drivers and what not?
<hitmanWilly> punctuation :)
<nicio> hatter_: log out is log out reboot is reboot(restart)
<killermach> still cannot manage to delete /media/sharedirectories
<hitmanWilly> nicio, it gets really annoying
<evan__> hi all, total KDE noob here. i looked at kubuntu forums and couldnt really find the info i need. what is the synaptic equivilant on KDE? i need the repos to install third party support. any straight up answers would help or just point me to some good late night reading
<BluesKaj> EightiesK, kinda difficult to update directly to feisty from dapper ...update to edgy first, then from edgy to feisty..and yes you wil need to upgrade some hardware drivers
<Azzco> evan__: adept
<hitmanWilly> evan__, you can either install synaptic itself, or use adept
<nicio> hitmanWilly: i still dont understand im from a french country.what do u mean by puntuation?u mean when i want to tell someone something i have to press send insted of pressing enter?
<evan__> well i am fairly familar with GNOME, but adept better?
<hitmanWilly> nicio, don't split up messages between lines
<killermach> ls
<hitmanWilly> nicio, for example, use a . instead of starting a new line
<hydrogen> !fr | nicio
<ubotu> nicio: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hydrogen> you may find that channel nicer as well
<hydrogen> though at 2 in the morning its probably pretty dead
<hitmanWilly> evan__, that depends, personally i use the cmd line
<nicio> hydrogen: no fr its dead down there q_p
<nicio> hydrogen: it's allways dead
<evan__> hitmanwilly: ok, is there a simialr easyubuntu for mutlimedia codecs?
<hitmanWilly> evan__, look into medibuntu
<evan__> ok
<hitmanWilly> !medibuntu | evan
<ubotu> evan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<evan__> tyvm
<hitmanWilly> evan__, its just a set of repos that can be included in any *buntu variant
<Jucato> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.tv Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Jucato> hm... nvm
<Fusion^> i installed compiz fusion, how would i know if im on xgl or aiglx?
<tekstacy> Bye all, thanks for the help
<nicio> wo can tell ma what to install for firefox to see flash?
<nicio> wa*
<hydrogen> nsplugin
<hydrogen> I believe
<Jucato> nicio: flashplugin-nonfree
<hydrogen> !info nsplugin
<ubotu> Package nsplugin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hydrogen> or that
<Jucato> :)
<hydrogen> sounds a bit more likely
<hydrogen> I think I'll go get food.
<Jucato> what's for lunch/dinner? :)
<alirio> hello i have  a question
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hydrogen> its for midnight snack
<hydrogen> and I'm not sure
<Jucato> oh midnight hehe :)
<alirio> is there small display in amarok as windows media player 10 or 11
<alirio> ???
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> but its ugly
<hydrogen> and won't be there in 2.0
<alirio> why?
<nicio> hydrogen: how can they say nsplugin dont exist and im seing it.but its install allready
<nicio> nonfree too
<hydrogen> nicio: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> alirio: see for yourself: Settings -> Show Player Window
<nicio> hydrogen:  done
<hitmanWilly> nicio, its a way to use firefox/mozilla plugins in konq
<Jucato> nicio: by nonfree it doesn't mean you have to pay for it
<hydrogen> alirio: because no one has maintained it in Amarok for a long time...
<nicio> lol ok
<alirio> mmmm, but it isn't in amarok yet???
<Jucato> nonfree = not free/open source software
<hydrogen> alirio: no, its there
<Jucato> [10:11]  <Jucato> alirio: see for yourself: Settings -> Show Player Window
<alirio> ok
<hydrogen> you may be happier with kirocker though
<alirio> and?
<hydrogen> its a really kool kicker app
<nicio> hydrogen: kirocker???
<hydrogen> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52869
<scrip> I've  installed libqt4 and libqt4-dev but my config script is still broken, says it can't find the headers and libraries
<Jucato> scrip: maybe it needs Qt3 and not Qt4?
<nicio> hydrogen: is kirocker in adept?
<hydrogen> doesn't seem to be
<Jucato> nope
<Biovore> scrip: apt-get install kde-devel
<Jucato> scrip: what are you trying to compile?
<Jucato> Biovore: might be a tad too much... most of the time kdelibs4-dev does it
<evan__> is a restart required after install of mediabuntu, so i know if things worked ok
<Jucato> um.. no...
<hitmanWilly> iirc, the newer qt4 libs can emulate qt3
<evan__> hmm, my restricted files no play
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: not if the program depends on Qt 3
<hitmanWilly> well, yeah, but compiling should work
<Jucato> evan__: you might need to restart the app that tries to play it
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: really? not from my experience. but I can't experience everything
<hitmanWilly> evan__, what did you do exactly, just add the repos?
<Jucato> besides the fact that Qt4 and Qt3 are source and binary incompatible
<Jucato> but there's that package to emulate it if that's what you mean.
<hitmanWilly> Jucato, well, im not an expert or anything, plus about the only time I compile anything is on my gentoo box
<Jucato> heh with Gentoo you don't need -dev packages :P
<hitmanWilly> nope, they're ALL dev pkgs :)
<evan__> followed instructioins here http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<nicio> hydrogen: how do i instaall kirocker?
<hitmanWilly> actually, gentoo lets you compile qt4 with qt3 support, so  maybe it symlinks some libs around, not really sure
<Jucato> !info libqt4-qt3support
<ubotu> libqt4-qt3support: Qt 3 compatibility library for Qt 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.3-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1242 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<hydrogen> its not the same thing
<hitmanWilly> ok, guess that's how buntu does it :)
<Jucato> but at the same time, iirc it's not really recommended to use that
<hydrogen> and having qt3support in qt4 does not allow you to compile qt3 programs
<hydrogen> there are classes that were deprecated in qt4 (but still exist) soley to help applications that are porting from qt3 to qt4
<Jucato> hydrogen to the rescue :)
<hydrogen> They are all in qt3support
<hitmanWilly> well, im not really a qt expert either :)
<AnthraX> hello
<hydrogen> hi
<AnthraX> i want some help regarding my RAM usage :/
<AnthraX> Sysinfo for 'Underground': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT7200@2.00GHz at 2000 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 709/1010MB, 149 proc's, 43.9min up
<hydrogen> what about it?
<jmichaelx> i just moved, and am setting my network back up, however, my laptop does not want to let go of the old info (IP addy, etc). i can connect to my network if i use tools like wlassistant. can anyone tell me how to change the setings?
<AnthraX> 709 MB RAM is being used?
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<hydrogen> linux caches a whole bunch of stuff
<hydrogen> so that its quickly accessible
<hydrogen> this ram is still usable however if something needs it
<hydrogen> Sysinfo for 'Yes': Linux 2.6.22-11-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz at 2000 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 65/130GB, RAM: 1357/2026MB, 151 proc's, 4.46h up
<hydrogen> I'm not really using over a gig of memory doing nothing
<hydrogen> :)
<Jucato> Linux makes smart use of that RAM you paid for to make things work faster
<AnthraX> ;P
<AnthraX> well yea not that really causes any trouble or something
<AnthraX> i just wanted to know why
* AnthraX now knows why
<Jucato> might want to check that first link above
* AnthraX thinks
<evan__> hitmanwilly: i followed the 2 commands here  http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<hydrogen> just don't worry unless you are digging into swap :)
<AnthraX> :)
<AnthraX> and another thing
<AnthraX> why 156 proc's?
<hitmanWilly> evan__, ok, run this in a konsole, sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> Sysinfo for 'Suzaku': Linux 2.6.22-11-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: AMD Sempron 2200+ at 1500 MHz (3003 bogomips), HD: 22/49GB, RAM: 469/503MB, 136 proc's, 1.50h up
<Jucato> proc's = processes
<AnthraX> yea
<AnthraX> why so many proc's ?
<AnthraX> ok
<AnthraX> another question
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'debian': Linux 2.6.21-2-686 running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU1700MHz at 1694 MHz (3393 bogomips), , RAM: 400/504MB, 102 proc's, 4.51h up
<hydrogen> thats a boring sysinfo.
<hydrogen> err
<Jucato> AnthraX: you can check the different processes running by pressing Ctrl+Esc
<hydrogen> a boring computer name
<jmichaelx> :-D
<hitmanWilly> evan__, once you've done that, it will probably want you to upgrade your system...that should download the restricted format compatible versions of all the apps on your system
<hydrogen> err
<Jucato> evan__: what type of media are you trying to play btw?
<hydrogen> suggesting that people use the mediabuntu repository is usually a bad idea
<hydrogen> if I recall
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen, nah, medibuntu's fine, its automatix you've gotta watch out for
<evan__> eveything, this is a brand new install. mp3 spefically RIGHT now tho
<hydrogen> evan__: for what application?
<Jucato> evan__: that's too simple :) just install "libxine-extracodecs"
<hokatichenci> Is there any way to disable/uninstall/purge my system from the evil avahi daemon
<Jucato> fresh install, I presume amarok or kaffeine :)
<hitmanWilly> evan__, for amarok, libxine-extracodecs should do it
<linuxmce> hey just wondering if this has synaptic
<hitmanWilly> evan__, same for kaff
<hokatichenci> I googled a bit but the config change didn't disable it
<jmichaelx> i hmaybe this will all change, but i have never had an issue with automatix, and have used it a lot since it first came out
<evan__> hitmanwilly: http://pastebin.ca/691207
<hitmanWilly> linuxmce, not by default, but you can install it
<AnthraX> i first installed Ubuntu because i couldn't install Kubuntu DVD when i  booted.So i installed kde .Now when I reboot it goes all with Kubuntu but after i enter my username & password it loads as Ubuntu [Nautilus]  I runned the alt+f2 => kcontrol fixed the splash but again nothing.. any clue what else shall i do|?
<hydrogen> AnthraX: are you in kde or gnome after the splash comes?
<hokatichenci> AnthraX, did you select the kde session?
<Jucato> AnthraX: when you get to the login screen, there's a menu there, check that you're logging into a KDE session
<linuxmce> how would i go about installing it?
<Jucato> !adept | linuxmce
<ubotu> linuxmce: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<AnthraX> kde
<AnthraX> hydrogen:  kde
<Jucato> if you don't want to use Adept, just install Synaptic from Adept or "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<hitmanWilly> evan__, ok, now if you run sudo apt-get upgrade, it should update the apps on your system
<jmichaelx> i just moved, and am setting my network back up, however, my laptop does not want to let go of the old info (IP addy, etc). i can connect to my network if i use tools like wlassistant. can anyone tell me how to change the setings?
<hokatichenci> Anybody? This avahi-daemon is driving me mad and I'd hate to have to write a script to kill it everytime I boot the system.
<evan__> hitmanwilly: sudo apt-get upgrade......0 0 0 0
<evan__> hitmanwilly: http://pastebin.ca/691212
<BluesKaj> hmm AnthraX , check synaptic for kubuntu-desktop...if it isn't installed that could be the prob
<hitmanWilly> evan__, ok, you need to enable the universe and multiverse repos
<hitmanWilly> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<AnthraX> BluesKaj , it's installed..
<hitmanWilly> evan__, check that link for info on how to enable them
<AnthraX> hm i just found out that Kubuntu-artwork isn't installed
<linuxmce> ok i couldnt find adept or synaptic so i tried that install synaptic and it is there nw thanks
<Jucato> linuxmce: Adept is in K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<Jucato> linuxmce: or Add/Remove Programs right in the K Menu
<Jucato> hokatichenci: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services
<Jucato> you can configure whether avahi-daemon will start at boot or not from there
<linuxmce> ok none of thats there but it is working now as synaptic is installed
<hokatichenci> Jucato, it's not setup there, it still starts
<hokatichenci> I even have it set to 0 in /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<Jucato> hokatichenci: it's not setup there? what do you mean?
<hokatichenci> It messes with my network really, really badly and it's driving me nuts
<hokatichenci> Jucato, not set to start by default in all runlevels
<Jucato> strange...
<hokatichenci> Yeah, exactly
<hokatichenci> I'll  have to do some deep inspection later to figure out whats going on, gotta run for now :-\
* AnthraX brb
<Alonea> how do you get knetworkmanager into the "running" state?
<flaccid> pray
<Alonea> i am confused. it says its not running...I used to have it on here but took it off due to problems and wanted to try it again since i now have WPA
<Alonea> i don't see anything anywhere though about WPA or anything to connect to a network...
<flaccid> you right click and it should show available networks to which you can click and it will ask you to enter passphrase
<Alonea> ok, I right click and it says "KNetworkManager is not running" followed by manual configuration and help
<rixxon> Alonea: sure you don't mean networkmanager (without the prefixing "K")?
<Alonea> I am sure.
<Alonea> oh!
<rixxon> :)
<Alonea> I see what you mean
<Alonea> the program is K, but it says networkmanager is not running.
<rixxon> networkmanager is the daemon (knetworkmanager is the frontend)
<Alonea> i have had a baaad two weeks, so bear with me.
<flaccid> well all i can say is that there are still numerous problems with networkmanager and i don't see why its needed in the first place. a frontend to /etc/network/interfaces and wpasupplicant would be fine ...
<BluesKaj> hmm , strange thing just happened ...thunderbird doesn't launch FF when a URL is clicked on with an email message ...any suggestions ?
<evan__> hitmanwilly: i enabled repos via link. running adept via command i see lots of fails after fetch updates and still cannot install libxine-extracodecs, fails on that too
<flaccid> Alonea: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=networkmanager+is+not+running+knetworkmanager&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 lots to read..
<Alonea> figures...I mean, wireless assistant now sorta has wpa support, but 75% of the time it won't connect
<hitmanWilly> evan__, sudo apt-get update in konsole, then pastebin the output please
<flaccid> Alonea: yeah imo linux/ubuntu still has far to go
<flaccid> if you uninstall networkmanager, network fails on boot. its quite ridiculous.
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, that's just ubuntu, tho
<evan__> hitmanwilly: http://pastebin.ca/691234
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: yeah but networkmanager is not close to being suffice imo in general - any distro
<hitmanWilly> evan__, looks like it updated fine, now try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Alonea> I have a question, when I connect my ethernet cable, why do I have to completely restart my computer or have it already plugged in before it boots? Why doesn't it just connect when I plug it in?
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, yeah, well, definately agree with you on that
<flaccid> Alonea: probably because of networkmanager heh
<flaccid> you can check the logs to see what happens
<Alonea> its always done this, even when I didn't have it at all
<flaccid> its called ubuntu..
<evan__> hitmanwilly: http://pastebin.ca/691239
<Alonea> I just now put it back on. pidgin (when it was still gaim) isn't very compatible with networkmanager (more or the less the other way around actually) so I got rid of it
<evan__> hitmanwilly: with music loaded in amarok it just runs through playlist and says playlist finished
<hitmanWilly> evan__, what version are you running?
<flaccid> i've had basic network config issues with every release since and including dapper that i've tried. really shows that its far off a desktop os little lone a server os.
<hitmanWilly> evan__, of kubuntu?
<evan__> hitmanwilly: 6.06
<flaccid> gaim has nothing to do with network
<flaccid> !find libmad0
<ubotu> Found: libmad0, libmad0-dev
<hitmanWilly> evan__, ok, there may be an issue there
<flaccid> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<nicio> beryl is in french how do i fix it to be in english?
<Alonea> umm, the article I read said something about network manager would tell it that I was not connected to the internet and as soon as I got rid of it, problem fixed.
<flaccid> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<flaccid> you don't need medibuntu repos, just use multiverse...
<evan__> hitmanwilly: so upgrade to fiesty
<flaccid> Alonea: right, that makes it even worse o)
* nicio beryl is in french how do i fix it to be in english?
<Alonea> flaccid: yup...its a lying sob
<hitmanWilly> evan__, actually, you may want to try vlc, that should work on dapper
<flaccid> Alonea: it shouldn't even work like that.
<evan__> hitmanwilly: well if its that old i might as well upgrade to fiesty
<hitmanWilly> evan__, you said this was a fresh install, right?
<evan__> hitmanwilly: vlc has shitton dependencies
<jmichaelx> is there a config file where network info is stored? if so, could someone give me the path?
<evan__> yup, from a disk i got from the ubuntu people
<flaccid> jmichaelx: /etc/network/interfaces
<Alonea> flaccid: dunno. more than one place said it was a common problem in network manager. dunno if the later versions of pidgin have managed to get around that or no
<hitmanWilly> evan__, ok, id say just install feisty then, clean
<jmichaelx> flaccid: ty
<hitmanWilly> evan__, its easier than dealing with backports, in my opinion
<evan__> hitmanwilly: this requires makin a cd yes
<hitmanWilly> evan__, yup
<evan__> hitmanwilly: not possiable via konsole, i did that in gnome once
<hitmanWilly> evan__, you could use k3b
<evan__> hitmanwilly: i mean upgrade to fiesty via konsole
<hitmanWilly> evan__, a massive waste of time, in your case, since you need to go to edgy first
<hitmanWilly> evan__, i'd say just do a fresh install, less chance of breakage
<evan__> hitmanwilly: will a fresh install w/ fiesty cd allow me to pick WM?
<hitmanWilly> evan__, which one do you want?
<evan__> KDE
<flaccid> Alonea: they should never talk basically - its bad practice
<hitmanWilly> evan__, go to kubuntu.org, that installs kde
<flaccid> Alonea: unless you make gaim depend on networkmanager and that would be even stupider
<hitmanWilly> evan__, kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu are all the same, just use different WM's by default
<Alonea> flaccid: well, its moot when I kill networkmanager. ^__^
<Jucato> s/different WM's/different DE's, apps, configurations, etc/
<hitmanWilly> evan__, ubuntu=gnome, kubuntu=kde, xubuntu=xfce
<Alonea> or use hard line instead of wifi.
<evan__> hitmanwilly: yea, i understand that part
<hitmanWilly> evan__, but you can change after install if you want as well
<evan__> hitmanwilly: its all the same base, just different looks
<Alonea> though I use wifi at school and pidgin didn't have any problems when network-manager was on.
<hitmanWilly> evan__, different apps on default install
<evan__> hitmanwilly: this makes sense because dapper is actually pretty old
<Alonea> I think it was just that the old version of gaim was set up really weird. and it was definitely a really old version of gaim.
<hitmanWilly> evan__, it's more geared towards business apps and servers, not personal desktops
<evan__> hitmanwilly: dapper?
<hitmanWilly> evan__, yes, its a long term support version
<hitmanWilly> !lts | evan__
<ubotu> evan__: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<hitmanWilly> evan__, but for standard desktop/laptop stuff, i reccomend the newer versions
<evan__> hitmanwilly: did not know that, orig got ubuntu cd from mag and was first *nix to work on my lappy straight away. tried mandriva, redhat
<hitmanWilly> evan__, heh, that's because it installs drivers for just about everything...
<evan__> hitmanwilly: i dunno, i might stay with GNOME, was gogin to kde cause i thought my skills where uprading but apparently not
<hitmanWilly> evan__, and its installer is better at figuring out hw than other distros
<nicio> hitmanWilly: how do i put google to be my default page when firefow launch?
<hitmanWilly> evan__, you can have both on the same machine
<evan__> yea, i did that before i had to da fresh install
<evan__> ninco: edit>pref>select home page
<hitmanWilly> nicio, edit -> preferences -> main
<Rictoo> if I do apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to reinstall kde, that won't like remember my home folder, right?
<Rictoo> remove*
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, actually, that by itself won't do anything
<alirio> hola
<alirio> hello
<Rictoo> hitmanWilly: wut
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, what are you trying to do?
<Rictoo> reinstall kde
<evan__> hitmanwilly: after i get fiesty up and runnin i still need to follow the directions on medibuntu correct
<Rictoo> and everything with it, while I'm at it :p
<nicio> hitmanWilly: and for konqueror?
<hitmanWilly> evan__, actually, not for mp3
<evan__> nicio: settings>config konk
<hitmanWilly> evan__, just install libxine-extracodecs, universe and multiverse are enabled by default on feisty
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, do you just want to reset the defaults?
<evan__> hitmanwilly: and that will do codecs for DVD etc?
<Rictoo> naa, there's some stuff seriously screwed
<Rictoo> and I think it's better if I just start all over :p
<hitmanWilly> evan__, no, dvd is a little more complex :)\
<evan__> hitmanwilly: i will cross that bridge when i come to it
<evan__> hitmanwilly: what about mpg, avi...
<intelikey> hmmm are some of the freenode servers having problems ?
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, before you do that, go into a konsole and try this rm -rf ~/.kde
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, then restart kde
<intelikey> couldn't connect through the server i normally use
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> bbl then
<flaccid> how do you purge a package with dpkg using apt-get remove --purge is not working on a package
<hitmanWilly> evan__, most of those are supported natively
<nicio> hitmanWilly: where exactly?
<Jucato> flaccid: dpkg -P I think
<nicio> stp
<evan__> hitmanwilly: coo,....u a multitaskin mofo itellyawhat
<hitmanWilly> evan__, for ones that aren't, libxine-extracodecs takes care of it
<intelikey> flaccid -P --force-all packagename
<hitmanWilly> evan__, lots of practice :)
<Jucato> oh intelikey's here... no need for me to be here then :)
* Jucato continues studying
<flaccid> sweet that worked nice
<evan__> hitmanwilly: how many packets does it take to send a 6pack
<intelikey> Jucato um   better hang around   i may not be here long.
<hydrogen> boip?
<Rictoo> hitmanWilly: still screwed
<hitmanWilly> evan__, too many for my connection :)
<flaccid> im also here Jucato :p
<evan__> lol
<Jucato> intelikey: neither will I. 30 minutes to lunch :)
<Rictoo> i'll just reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Rictoo> its no biggie
<Rictoo> but how do I do it?
<evan__> rictoo: make a kubuntu cd
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah, that's why I've been busy studying for the past hour :p
<Jucato> the room is in good hands
<flaccid> hahaha
<Rictoo> evan__: What?
<Rictoo> I can't just use apt-get remove?
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, you'll need to apt-get autoremove after the uninstalling kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> Rictoo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<hydrogen> if he's flaccid the room definatly isn't in good /hands/
* hydrogen couldn't resist
<Jucato> hahahah!!!
* Jucato roflmao's
* flaccid tries to find vanilla ice for help
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, i doubt that would work, since desktop's just a meta, and all the deps will stay installed
<Jucato> what does Rictoo need to do?
<hitmanWilly> Jucato, he wants to reinstall kde
<Jucato> oh hm...
<flaccid> use aptitude then
<Rictoo> I don't care if any of my configuration files are screwed up
<Rictoo> as long as I'll still have all my files
<Rictoo> I will, right?
<intelikey>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-core
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: kubuntu-desktop, in'it?
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, yes, but again that's just a meta
<flaccid> that won't do all of kde
<Rictoo> I'm still going to have all my home files after this right? (just to be sure)\
<Jucato> well reisntalling kubuntu-desktop will reinstall anything that was removed too
<hitmanWilly> he'll have to throw in an autoremove as well
<jhutchins> flaccid: well, technically that would require installing using KDE's package management and repos.
<hitmanWilly> for a complete reinstall
<Jucato> kde's package management? O.o
<jhutchins> Anybody around here ever mention making BACKUPS?
<flaccid> jhutchins: doesn't require that at all. dpkg is suffice
<Rictoo> 033005 <    Rictoo> I'm still going to have all my home files after this right? (just to be sure)
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, yes, just not any kde config files
<evan__> back them up
<evan__> always no matter what
<flaccid> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude remove --purge kubuntu-desktop && sidp aptitude install kubuntu-desktop   <-- would that work?
<intelikey> Rictoo package management will not affect ~/
<Rictoo> evan__: I'm not going to, so let's hope it'll be fine :
<Rictoo> :p
<flaccid> sidp = sudo
<Rictoo> doing autoremove now
<evan__> rictoo: braver than me
<evan__> hell i have backups of backups
<Rictoo> linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic <-- was in the autoremove list
<Rictoo> rofl
* intelikey makes an 'sidp' script for flaccid's box right quick....
<Rictoo> I hope linux will still boot up >>
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, reinstall kubuntu-desktop before you reboot
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, that's just the headers, not the kernel itself
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Rictoo> I have IceWM as a backup :p
<evan__> would rictoo file sitch be differnet if /home had its own partition
<hitmanWilly> evan__, nope
<intelikey> and to answer your Q Rictoo kernel headers have nothing to do with how it boots
<holycow> how could one grab a list of all gnome-desktop dependencies and pipe them to apt-get remove ?
<intelikey> holycow apt-cache can do that.
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, you won't be able to compile kernel modules until you reinstall...lol
<Rictoo> brb
<hitmanWilly> holycow, you want to remove gnome altogether?
<holycow> hitmanWilly: yup
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ...reinstall the kernel headers...  ^
<evan__> would those here say that 450-500 kb/s is good?
<hitmanWilly> holycow, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then apt-get autoremove
<holycow> intelikey: i presume i would need to drop that into a variable or feed apt-get remove a loist
<holycow> *hmm*
<intelikey> holycow oh there is a lib package good for that.  ask in  #debian
<holycow> hitmanWilly: oh thats much easier
<hydrogen> evan__: that depends wholy on the from and to
<hydrogen> if its from hda to hdb, I'd say no
<hydrogen> if its from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.2 I'd say no
<hitmanWilly> holycow, that removes the gnome desktop and all it's deps
<evan__> ok, just got my high speed so i dnt know what fast is, if that makes sense
<holycow> hitmanWilly: thats awesome, thank you
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<hydrogen> if its from <randomipincongo> to your house, I'd say yes
<hitmanWilly> evan__, i've got a 400k connection here, and that's slow for me
<evan__> i guess its all relative then huh
<hitmanWilly> yeah, lol\
* hitmanWilly looks at how much a 10mbps connection would cost :)
* intelikey has dialup
* hydrogen has carrier pigeon
<intelikey> faster than using a slowdem
<evan__> atleast you guys dont have a tin can w/ a string coming out the end
<holycow> wow thats novel
<hydrogen> faster than hiring someone to dictate bites into a telephone
<holycow> i have smoke signals
* hitmanWilly pictures a carrier pidgeon carrying tcp/ip packets...
<hydrogen> bet you havn't heard that one before!
<evan__> lol...smoke signals
* holycow shoots the carrier pidgeon
<nicio> hitmanWilly: im on firefox on a website.to view the streaming video they say i need plugings to view the video.it look like it wants to install real media player plugins allso the player :( it have any other player that has the plugins?
<nicio> hy99
<hydrogen> thats called packet loss holycow :)(
<hitmanWilly> no, connection crash!! lol
<nicio> ^^
<holycow> no
<holycow> thats called DINNER
<holycow> -_-
<nicio> hitmanWilly: im on firefox on a website.to view the streaming video they say i need plugings to view the video.it look like it wants to install real media player plugins allso the player :( it have any other player that has the plugins? hydrogen
<evan__> time to burn fiesty.iso
<intelikey> nicio you are also repeating
<intelikey> nicio you are also repeating
<hitmanWilly> nicio, hmm, i think real player is only real player, if that makes any sense
<hitmanWilly> nicio, vlc MIGHT...
<hitmanWilly> nicio, but i doubt it
<holycow> *mmmm* teriyaki packets
<nicio> hitmanWilly: the last time i install it real player never work but the flash was playing
<holycow> with stuffing
<hitmanWilly> nicio, i think realplayer is in the repos...
<intelikey> !find realplay
<hitmanWilly> nicio, not sure though
<ubotu> File realplay found in apparmor-profiles, gworkspace-apps-wrappers
<intelikey> guess not
<hitmanWilly> nicio, you might try going to the realplayer site, and getting the linux version, it might be trying to give you the windows one
<hydrogen> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> technically, realplayer should be in the (canonical) commercial repos
<intelikey> hydrogen i just had the bot search for it and it found it not.
<hydrogen> helix can probably play them as well
<Jucato> along with opera
<Rictoo> hitmanWilly: KDE is still there
<Rictoo> it didn't do anything
<hydrogen> helix can play .rm files
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, did you reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> but
<Rictoo> KDE was still there >>
<Jucato> my Kaffeine can play .rm and .rmvb files...
<Rictoo> and it works
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, it works now?
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> I'm saying uninstalling and autoremove'ing did nothing (to kubuntu-desktop)
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, ok, something else you installed may be holding kde as a dependency
<Rictoo> aw crap
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, how exactly is kde not working, anyway?
<intelikey> i'm telling you pull something that all of kde depends on    find a key lib and rm it
<intelikey> same for gnome  or any other bundle
<Rictoo> hitmanWilly: It
<Rictoo> It's honestly a long story
<Rictoo> but I'd like to reinstall it anyway
<Rictoo> let's just forget about why :p
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, ok, try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop and see if that helps fix the problem
<Rictoo> ok
<hitmanWilly> or not...
<intelikey> he'll be back saying it didn't....
<hitmanWilly> probably
<hitmanWilly> if he'd tell me the problem, i might have a better idea how to fix it...
<intelikey> yeah.   but if he would listen to what i said, he could do what he's asking to do
<hitmanWilly> or at least localize it
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, well, there's always purging kwin...
<nicio> hydrogen: helix didnt work
<intelikey> hitmanWilly but that may not fix his problem that alone wont get all of kde
<hitmanWilly> hmm, both qt's then, maybe?
<hitmanWilly> as in 3 & 4
<hitmanWilly> im pretty sure kde depends on that :)
<intelikey> kdelibs* should
<hitmanWilly> oh, duh...
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove --purge -y kdelibs*
<intelikey> or maybe not -y   ...  :)
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that'd do it
<hitmanWilly> heh, forgot how much nudity there was in ghost in the shell, as emphasized by the censor bars in the tv version...
<hitmanWilly> anyway, back on topic
<Daisuke_Laptop> is everyone in every channel i'm in on every network watching GITS?
<Daisuke_Laptop> am i the only one missing it?
<intelikey> is there a way to hide a process from the process table ?
<intelikey> what's gits ?
* nicio how do i install a bin file that is on the desktop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ghost int he shell
<Daisuke_Laptop> in the*
<intelikey> nicio bash filename.bin
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Laptop, well, when you hang out in geek oriented chat rooms :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> true, true
<nicio> intelikey: dont understand
* intelikey </shrugs> never heard of it until hitmanWilly mentioned it...
* hitmanWilly deducts 5 geek points from intelikey 
<hitmanWilly> :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> hitmanWilly: i think those 5 geek points are made up by his preference of cli over gui
<intelikey> nicio konsole command in the ~/Desktop dirrectory
<intelikey> nicio bash filename.bin
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Laptop, i never said he didn't have plenty to spare
<nicio> intelikey: what is bash?
<intelikey> if /me was ops nicio just got banned
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ah it's a shell
<hitmanWilly> i was wondering if your head was going to explode on that one :P
<hitmanWilly> nicio, think linux's version of DOS
<intelikey> didn't explode   but it did blow chuncks
<dudeicles> good evening folks
<dudeicles> howdy intelikey. how are you?
<intelikey> dudeicles well   and you?
<dudeicles> can't complain
<hitmanWilly> nicio, although, its about 10x more powerful
<nicio> hitmanWilly:  intelikey bash filename doesnt install the bin file?cant u tell me what to rite in the dos window please?
<dudeicles> kubuntu is still working and haven't found anything that I can only do with Windows
<Daisuke_Laptop> only 10x?
<dudeicles> though I really wish Adobe AI and PS worked
<hydrogen> actually
* Daisuke_Laptop holds intelikey's leash
<intelikey> dudeicles if you have nothing to complain about,  do you want to barrow some trubble ???  :)
<hydrogen> dos is fairly powerful
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Laptop, sorry, that was 2^10x :P
<dudeicles> intelikey: What type of trubble?
<intelikey> hydrogen that  DoS  not DOS  :)
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> both
<hydrogen> :)
* nicio someone tell intelikey there a noobs here to explaine like he would to a child
<purpleposeidon> DOS is pretty powerful, you can use it to start linux
<hitmanWilly> nicio, ok, open up a konsole
<nicio> hitmanWilly: done
<hitmanWilly> nicio, cd Desktop
<nicio> hitmanWilly: do i rite cd desktop?
<hitmanWilly> yes, in konsole
<hydrogen> yes
<intelikey> oh children gone astray, finances to short to cover expenses,  health short of comfort, friend dying with cancer,   not to mention the smaller day to day things...   pick one.
<intelikey> dudeicles ^
<hydrogen> i'll pick the third
* hydrogen counts
<nicio> hitmanWilly:  and?
<hitmanWilly> nicio, ls
* intelikey counted twice....   still wondering...
<dudeicles> intelikey: i'll take smaller day to day things for 100 Alex
<intelikey> that was FOUR
<hitmanWilly> nicio, do you see the .bin file listed?
<hydrogen> hmm
<intelikey> or heheh five sorry
<hydrogen> I /think/ you should be able to just click on the .bin file on the desktop
<nicio>  hydrogen after  ls press enter?
<hydrogen> and it will run automagically
<hydrogen> nicio: yes
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen, not if it's not tagged exec
<hydrogen> ls is short for 'list', its analogous to dir in dos
<nicio> i like that word automagically :) q_p
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: most bin files are though :)
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen, plus, its a text mode installer anyway
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: I think it'll open a konsole to install it in
<hydrogen> and run it there
<nicio> hitmanWilly: -su: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory
<hitmanWilly> nicio, ok, try double clicking the file on the desktop, see if that runs it
<intelikey> dudeicles i'll tell one more thing then get back on topic, (true story) had a friend ask me one day "how are you" to which i replied, "i could complain, but it doesn't seem to do any good".   he was silent for several moments, then asked  "have you tried jumping up and down while you complain?"    :)))
<nicio> hitmanWilly: i need wine for that
<intelikey> nicio ?
<intelikey> i don't think so.
<nicio> hitmanWilly: they explain here but it dont work seems like this way is not for kubuntu http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/42104-how-install-realplayer-bin.html
<hydrogen> no.
<intelikey> nicio you are not in the users home dir.  """<nicio> hitmanWilly: -su: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory"""
<Murchadh`> Probably work better if you had some wine whilst jumping up and down and complaining!
<hitmanWilly> nicio, not for the linux version, you don't
<hydrogen> open a konsole, cd Desktop; chmod +x RealPlayer<tab>; sudo ./RealPlayer<Tab>
<hydrogen> don't follow the su part
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen, he can't cd to Desktop for some reason
<dudeicles> intelikey: At least your friend made you laugh instead of make you feel worse. :)
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: its because he was trying to do it in roots environment
<hydrogen> I think
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen, oh, well that would do it
<intelikey> hitmanWilly he's not in the users $HOME   "-su" error.
<hydrogen> the su should give it away :)
<hitmanWilly> ah, must have missed that part
<nicio> hydrogen: intelikey dont understand the language your speekin to me nicio confuse
<nicio> :/
<intelikey> nobody pays any attention to me...   even when i'm right, nobody listens...
<hydrogen> you'd probably be better off enabling the canonical repository
<hydrogen> rather than installing it manualy
<hydrogen> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen, ok, i'll let you walk him through that :)
<hydrogen>  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<intelikey> nicio yidish tov ?
<nicio> ???
<intelikey> guess not..
<hydrogen> nicio: in console, echo 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, no, i don't think he speaks yiddish...
<intelikey> obviously not.
<nicio> hydrogen:  O_O
<hydrogen> then update in adept and search for realplayer
<hydrogen> it should be there
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, and neither do I, btw, just recoignize it when I see it...
<intelikey> k
<hydrogen> the whole 'yidish' in the line probably helps one recognize it
<hitmanWilly> maybe...:P
<Exospaciac> I know this probably isn't the right place to ask, but I am having some problems with Firefox. The whole program is laggy to the point where it is completely unusable.
<Exospaciac> For a while it was okay, but now I cannot even use it.
<hitmanWilly> memory leak...
<hokatichenci> So, I was in here earlier reguarding avahi-autoipd, which I am trying to disable from my system, and nothing so far seems to work, any suggestions?
<hitmanWilly> hokatichenci, you could try update-rc.d
<hitmanWilly> i think that's the app on buntu
<intelikey> tis
<hokatichenci> hitmanWilly, It's not listed in the rc levels as far as I can tell
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, check rc.local
<intelikey> hokatichenci you can move remove rename chmod or edit the script in /etc/init.d   assuming it's upstart that's starting it.
<hokatichenci> hitmanWilly, it isn't listed anywhere - despite being told to not start in /etc/default/avahi-daemon and not being listed, something is started this
<hokatichenci> intelikey, well that doesn't really solve the fact that something is broken somewher
<nicio> intelikey: join me plese in #xp_killer ch to explain wa all i have to type in dos to install a bin file please
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, is kde starting it up for some reason?
<hokatichenci> Thats my concern
<hokatichenci> is that its hard wired somewhere, and it is messing up my networking
<intelikey> nicio copy & paste this into a konsole#                                                                                            sudo bash ~/Desktop/*.bin
<hokatichenci> and being incredibly annoying
<intelikey> that's all you need nicio
<hitmanWilly> does upstart read the inittab file? or is it skipped entirely?
<intelikey> hokatichenci hardwaire in the networking script maybe...
<nicio> intelikey: cannot execute binary file
<nicio> error
<intelikey> hitmanWilly errr is there one on a clean install that has upstart ?
<nicio> intelikey: but it did see the file
<intelikey> nicio oh binary file.   that's not the linux version you have.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, not sure, but it might read one if it is present
<nicio> intelikey: i install it once but i lost and forgot how
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah it is, he just needs to chmod it
<intelikey> hitmanWilly idk.  haven't seen upstart yet myself
<nicio> intelikey: no not linux version
<intelikey> hitmanWilly   ^
<hitmanWilly> nicio, you need the linux version
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, and my bad...
<nicio> sorry it's a linux version
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ah hah!
<intelikey> hitmanWilly well somebodies bad....
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hokatichenci> and it seems that the reboot button is totally busted, awesome.
<intelikey> nicio shares his confusion with #kubuntu     seems to be the name of this song
<nicio> hitmanWilly: last time befor i reinstall linux i install the same bin file
<hitmanWilly> nicio, ok, open up a fresh konsole
<hitmanWilly> nicio, and type in the following:
<nicio> root?
<hitmanWilly> nicio, no
<hitmanWilly> nicio, regular konsole
<nicio> k
<hitmanWilly> nicio, ok,
<intelikey> chmod 755 ~/Desktop/*.bin
<hokatichenci> ffs, avahi-autoipd refuses to die
<intelikey> waiting for that ?
<hitmanWilly> nicio: chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.bin && sudo ~/Desktop/*.bin
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, that :)
* intelikey waits for the error message
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, trying to put it into one cut/paste cmd
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, what did I screw up...
<intelikey> nothing.   jsut waiting...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, assuming that was the only .bin file on his desktop, it should work...
<intelikey> most file.bin are scripts wrapped around an archive file
<hokatichenci> Things that will not disable avahi-autoipd: disabling /etc/default/avahi-daemon, chmod -x /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon, removing avahi-daemon from the runlevels
<hokatichenci> This program is more invasive than the realnetworks stuff
<DaSkreech> can someone dig the name inter.viewcentral.com and tell me who owns it?
<intelikey> hokatichenci    sudo chmod 000000 /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon*   and restart
<hokatichenci> intelikey, I am very, very sure that won't work
<hokatichenci> Something is manually calling this stuff
<nicio> hitmanWilly: i didnt like that way it install but it's install but not working for firefox.how do i make firefox scan for plugins?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove avahi*
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, hmm, doesn't seem to exist in the whois database...
<intelikey> pull rank on it.
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: seriously?
<hokatichenci> intelikey, that attempts to remove a bunch of kde things
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, try it
<hokatichenci> intelikey, it's invasive, I don't want it, I'm ashamed that it's so tied in.
<intelikey> hokatichenci then it may be kde that starts it...
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: can't I'm on windows
<intelikey> hokatichenci remove it and leave the package.
<hokatichenci> intelikey, thats the point
<conrad_> hey, whats up with firefox crashing, resulting in a loss of ability to view websites through lynx, firefox, or konquerer, but remaining online? Like, being able to be on IRC, aim, ping stuff, and all? Yet not able to view websites at other ports?
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, hold on, maybe I can traceroute it
<conrad_> i killed dhcpcd-bin and reconnected, but that didn't help.
<hokatichenci> If it wasn't for the fact that everything else was already working that I needed to be working I would have installed another distro
<intelikey> hokatichenci don't run this unless you are serious about disabling it...      dpkg -L avahi* | while read Q ;do sudo mv "$Q" /root ;echo "$Q" >> /root/list.avahi-files ;done
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: kk
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, hmm, don't seem to be having any luck...
<intelikey> hokatichenci and you may need the exact package name   and possably a | cut
<hokatichenci> intelikey, I fixed it by doing chmod -rwx /usr/sbin/avahi*
<nicio> hydrogen: how to check my emails on kotepe?
<hokatichenci> but that doesn't really solve the problem
<hitmanWilly> nicio, ok, you may need to download a seperate plugin for firefox
<hokatichenci> that the software is totally busted and I couldn't disable it in a reasonable manner
<nicio> mmm
<intelikey> no. no | cut needed   but you may need the package name.
<hitmanWilly> hokatichenci, if you use buntu, get used to that kind of thing
<intelikey> and if you want to fix it.  install something that doesn't expect you to switch to a new version every few months
<DaSkreech> What's the issue hokatichenci ?
<hokatichenci> DaSkreech, disabling avahi-autoipd is more or less impossible
<DaSkreech> !info avahi-autoipd
<ubotu> avahi-autoipd: Avahi IPv4LL network address configuration daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.17-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 176 kB
<intelikey> impossable ?   i gave at least two ways to disable it,  no three.
<DaSkreech> hokatichenci: is it in ubuntu-base?
<conrad_> i miss windows ability to not require reboots to get your inhternet back up... ugh
<DaSkreech> conrad_: what?
<hokatichenci> DaSkreech, its tightly integrated to KDE, you can't uninstall it
<conrad_> yeah, seriously.
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: can you dig accpaconline.com and tell me who owns it?
<nicio> conrad_: u dont need to reboot just do like me unplug plug back :p
<intelikey> one) remove the package.  two) move the executable out of path.  three) make it not executable and leave it in path.
<conrad_> im trying to switch fully to linux, but then it does these things like firefox crashes, leaving me with no ability to visit webpages
<conrad_> regardless of what browser i use.
<conrad_> yet im still able to use irc, or any other internet service
<DaSkreech> conrad_: reboot your networking maybe?
<conrad_> i assume that's done through 'killall dhcpcd-bin'
<conrad_> right?
<hydrogen> don't use firefox at all?
<DaSkreech> conrad_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<intelikey> ifupdown blah
<intelikey> ifup/down blah
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, here's the whois info: http://rafb.net/p/lau2XU37.html
<intelikey> !info dig
<ubotu> Package dig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> doesn't exist on this box either
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, not sure what's in there, just piped it to wgetpaste
<intelikey> !find dig
<ubotu> Found: digikam, digikamimageplugins, libdigest-hmac-perl, libdigest-sha1-perl, perl (and 24 others)
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: it's legit it seems
<hokatichenci> DaSkreech, anyideas on the avahi-autoipd though?
<conrad_> nope. it messes with eth0, when wlan0 is what i need.
<DaSkreech> Bloody company has like 14 addresses as main contact in the US alone
<hokatichenci> It seems to be poor kubuntu design to integrate it so tightly to me
<DaSkreech> hokatichenci: do you have intelikey  blocked or something?
<hokatichenci> My gentoo system which also runs KDE doesn't even have the lib's installed as far as I can tell
<hokatichenci> DaSkreech, I have a solution, but its ugly
<conrad_> im using dhcpcd, not dhclient3... why is dhclient3 running?
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, why do you need this anyway?
<nicio> hitmanWilly: how do i get to Mozilla plugins directory
<hokatichenci> the point is that its pretty messed up to integrate like that
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: someone is paying for online courses for accpac and wants to find out if the site is legit
<hitmanWilly> nicio, the path is ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<DaSkreech> hokatichenci: Fine explain why in #kubuntu-devel and file a bug
<DaSkreech> !bugs | hokatichenci
<conrad_> what's dhcpbd?
<ubotu> hokatichenci: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, ah, ok, checking for phishers, got it
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: yup the site looks pretty good but it's still a bit strange
<julius> Hey all, for some reason the bars arent drawn on windows anymore like a % bar for downloading files.
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, well, it has a real address with it...
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: I know I saw
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, though it is an office building
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, try the phone number, maybe
<nicio> hitmanWilly: how do i get to Mozilla components directory (a different folder)
<intelikey> hokatichenci i have to concur with you on that.  far to many dependant packages   many of which could and should not be dependancies.
<hitmanWilly> nicio, it should be the same folder
<conrad_> ok. so restarting the network doesnt work either. All that network restart deos is run dhclient, right?
<hokatichenci> intelikey, I would be fine if it you know, was compiled and had dep's, couldn't be uninstalled, but it shouldn't be so tightly integrated for a purpose which I don't even fully understand and has limited usage
<hitmanWilly> nicio, or try just ~/.mozilla
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: the registrar has dual good info so if they are a phisher they are doing a lot of work
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, :)
<hitmanWilly> that's either real good or real bad
<hitmanWilly> anyway, all, I need to get some sleep, early day tommorrow
<DaSkreech> It's really bad for them either way
<Drew3> Hi Folks, I have used a script that gathers all the multimedia 'stuff', it worked great, I forgot its name,   Whom ever knows get a big thank you
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Night thanks
<DaSkreech> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<intelikey> conrad_ did you ifdown and ifup the interface ?    *example*  sudo ifdown eth0 ;sudo ifup eth0
<DaSkreech> Drew3: the multimedia stuff is 2 minutes to enable it's faster than the script
<conrad_> what does ifup do?
<conrad_> return 1 if your connected?
<DaSkreech> conrad_: it brings up a network interface
<intelikey> if you ifdown.  you wont be connected
<conrad_> ok im gonna do that. brb.
<conrad_> ah, no go
<conrad_> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<intelikey> ifconfig
<intelikey> look at what you are connected over
<conrad_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:3A:23:D0:37
<intelikey> we probably didn't need your hardware mac address
<conrad_> well
<Drew3> Thank you  ubotu, DaSkreech
<conrad_> wlan0 ;)
<intelikey> ifconfig wlan0 down    will bring it down.   sudo /etc/init.d/network* start    should  bring it back up    may need  stop then start
<conrad_> yep
* intelikey learned how to kill things with force and with death...
<conrad_> that definetely brought it down and put it back up.
<conrad_> but im still not able to see webpages.
<conrad_> im sitting here on irc, got kopete running, and i can ping google
<conrad_> but i cant telnet to google on port 80.
<conrad_> nor can i view webpages on different ports.
<intelikey> then it's not the network.  most likely.    possable dns server
<conrad_> the thing is, all of my other computers are fine, and this only happens after firefox crashes
<khaije1> every now and then my drop-down menus will appear in the background of things... what is with that!?
<intelikey> we need Jucato cause he's the network expert...
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey hides
<conrad_> weird eh?
<conrad_> i so don't understand.
<intelikey> conrad_ yeah,  i personally know extreemly little about networking.   almost as little as i know about kde.       but the Jucato being network guru was a joke so don't prode him about that.
<kkathman> greetings all
<conrad_> its just a bunch of data being sent over the air. what's the difference between telnet google.com 80, and telnet some mud server?
<conrad_> yet the mud servers will connect...
<conrad_> and how come rebooting fixes this
<conrad_> yet not killing every process and restarting it
<intelikey> the joke was a case of mistaken identity some years ago, and been kinda re-playing it as a comedy bit ever sense.
<intelikey> conrad_ probably dns server ?   check /etc/resolv.conf
<intelikey> on that box and on one that works  see if they are the same
<conrad_> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<conrad_> that's my router.
<intelikey> ok
<conrad_> and 'search workgroup'
<conrad_> which i have no clue what that means.
<intelikey> and on other *nix boxen ?
<conrad_> eh i have a gentoo laptop somewhere
<conrad_> one sec.
<intelikey> conrad_ the 'search workgroup' is not from the same file is it ?
<conrad_> yeah it is
<intelikey> <blinks>
<conrad_> just those 2 lines
<conrad_> search WorkGroup  |  nameserver 192.168.2.1
<intelikey> try changing that first line to      nameserver 209.244.0.4      or a free dns
<intelikey> i'm not sure that one is free...
<conrad_> that's the same that my gentoo box has
<intelikey> but you can test it.
<conrad_> 192.168.2.1
<intelikey> no the other line
<conrad_> ok.
<conrad_> so two lines that say nameserver?
<intelikey> yes
<conrad_> ok, rebooting network brb
<intelikey> i'm not sure that will hold through a reboot...
<intelikey> idk.  i'll hush.
<conrad_> back
<conrad_> didnt work.
* intelikey gives up, "for want of knowledge, my people die!"
<intelikey> conrad_ sorry,  i don't know enough to help you on that.
<conrad_> no problem. it's weird as hell
<conrad_> makes absolutely no sense to me
* intelikey is senseless also.
<conrad_> alright thanks for trying
<conrad_> bye
<sk1llet> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<prak> does anyone know how to overwrite the contents of folder a onto folder b?
<intelikey> mv
<intelikey> !376
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 376 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> Hello everyone. is there a way to make the screen go blank when I press alt + ctrl + l
<prak> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> jussi01: try F1 instead :)
<intelikey> man cp    man mv    man man      man woman.... ooops no manual for woman.
<ardchoille> prak: Isn't cp part of linuxutils?
<ardchoille> !info linuxutils
<ubotu> Package linuxutils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<prak> !linuxutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxutils - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> I guess not, lol
<jussi01> DaSkreech: ??
<prak> looking at man cp right now, ardchoille
<Chris> it's part of coreutils
<prak> !info coreutils
<ardchoille> Chris: Ah, that's it.
<ubotu> coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.97-5.2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1428 kB, installed size 9036 kB
<intelikey> all packages are optional on my box.   even libc6
<intelikey> but i don't count
<ardchoille> intelikey: Everyone counts :)
<Chris> especially rain man
<ardchoille> lol
<shifty-> how can i make compiz run when x starts so i can run awn
<intelikey> not me i just script it.     | while read line ;do n=$((0$n + 1)) ;done ;echo $n
<intelikey> !autostart | shifty-
<ubotu> shifty-: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<shifty-> ubotu: so it has to run compiz --replace each time it starts?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> you might be able to set it up in /etc/X11/xinit or womething,  idk.
<shifty-> oh
<intelikey> you might be able to set it up in /etc/X11/default-display-manager   or womething,  idk.
<intelikey> womething   heh
* intelikey supplies two s's for the above typos
<BadRobot> :-D
<BadRobot> hi there
<intelikey> shem
<intelikey> er  high.
<BadRobot> I need help,I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop,but after the update ,I had to reboot it,but now it won't starp up,it hungs on the HP logo and boot setup
<BadRobot> so does anyone if it could be a hardware failure or HDD failure?
<intelikey> of course it "could be hardware"  that's always possable
<intelikey> it's also possable that some code didn't flush from the ram like it should have    or a device chip...
<Jucato> intelikey: no fair talking about me when I'm taking a snooze :(
<intelikey> but it's about as likely that grub or the initramfs.img is to blame
<intelikey> Jucato heh...    sorry.
<Jucato> heh no problem :)
<intelikey> but you didn't mention sleep.    it's not really my fault.
<intelikey> sleeping at this hour.   what's wrong with you ?
<Jucato> asthma. that's what
<BadRobot> I have done the diagnostic and RAM passed
<Bebege> hey ya'll...
<intelikey> oh. Jucato any thoughts on BadRobot's post ^   i gota run.
<Jucato> er no... sorry
<Bebege> anyone here know if there is a version of MSN Messenger for Linux?
<holycow> okay apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop only removes the metapackage
<holycow> not all its dependencies
<intelikey> seems like several have been reporting boot issues after the latest updates.
<ardchoille> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<jussi01> Bebege: no, but there are programs for msn...
<ardchoille> Bebege: ^^
<holycow> any other ways of grabbing the deps of a metapackage and getting apt to purge them?
<jussi01> !info kmess | Bebege
<ubotu> bebege: kmess: Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<jussi01> !info kmess | Bebege
<jussi01> !info kopete | Bebege
<ubotu> bebege: kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<Bebege> zeen......
<intelikey> holycow  apt-cache --rdeps package maybe ?  no not reverse.  but the man page covers it.
<ardchoille> Isn't kopete installed in kubuntu?
<Bebege> question.... do you know if it can carry out all the functions of Messenger, like voice and stuff?
<jussi01> Bebege: no, no voice
<prak> how do i exit from man in terminal?
<jussi01> video yes
<ardchoille> prak: q
<intelikey> later folks.   shalom
<jussi01> Later intelikey
<kgx> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<holycow> danke, i shall try that
* jussi01 thinks about repeating....
<jussi01> ok, its been  an hour... [08:50]  <jussi01> Hello everyone. is there a way to make the screen go blank when I press alt + ctrl + l
<Jucato> like lock session?
<prak> thanks ardchoille
<Jucato> jussi01: is that a small letter L?
<jussi01> Jucato: yes
<Chris> i thought ctrl + alt + l did lock session by default
<Jucato> yeah it is
<jussi01> it does, but i want a blank screen when i lock
<Jucato> it also blanks the screen here
<jussi01> not here
<Chris> it depends which screensaver is set, i expect.
* jussi01 doesnt have a ss
<Jucato> mine isn't set so it blanks I guess
<Jucato> jussi01: try settings the screensaver to Blank Screen
<Jucato> oooh trekkie
<jussi01> hmmm, am i going blind? where do they hide the screensaver now...
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop -> COnfigure Desktop?
<Jucato> or System Settings -> Desktop
<jussi01> Jucato: thanks, that fixed it
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato goes back to ++C
<arkygeek> hi.  I had beryl working beautifully, rebooted, and now it won't launch.... running on 24" imac
<arkygeek> any ideas?
<sk1llet> arkygeek: ubey sibya ap stinu
<arkygeek> o_O ???
<ardchoille> arkygeek: !beryl | arkygeek
<sk1llet> b)
<sk1llet> ya krevedko
<ardchoille> arkygeek: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<arkygeek> ardchoille: thx
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Somebody wake the bot up please
<ce_lonely> buzz
<Jucato> !beryl | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> ardchoille: perhaps you used it incorrectly?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Perhaps you're right
<sk1llet> ya lublu ebatso
<Jucato> sk1llet: English only please.
<ardchoille> sk1llet: This is an Eglish channel. Which language are you speaking?
<Jucato> russian. and he's in the ru channel
<sk1llet> russian
<ardchoille> sk1llet: Stop being silly ;)
<sk1llet> am...
<sk1llet> i love to fuck
<sk1llet> this is
<sk1llet> ya lublu ebatso
<Jucato> !language | sk1llet
<ubotu> sk1llet: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sk1llet> sorry
<sk1llet> i need walk with my bear...
<nicio> Jucato: to install java witch one to i have to click on in adept?
<nicio> do*
<Jucato> sun-java6-bin (or sun-java5-bin)
<Jucato> or in Add/Remove Programs, just search for the Sun version
<stdin> if you want the plugin uoi need the -plugin one too
<stdin> s/uoi/you/
<Jucato> yeah, for firefox
<Jucato> hi stdin
* stdin never gets board of those puns 
<stdin> :p
<nicio> stdin: "uoi need the -plugin one too" didnt understand that part
<Jucato> nicio: replace "uoi" with "you"
<Jucato> that's what s/uoi/you/ practically means
<stdin> nicio: if you want the java plugin you need to install the sun-java5-plugin package, or the sun-java6-plugin package
<Jucato> in sed/vim speak
<Jucato> for firefox mostly
<stdin> works in konquror too
<Jucato> hm.. I never had need to install the -plugin for Konq
<stdin> for the jre?
<Jucato> yeah, just the plain -bin/-jre worked last time
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> never had use for Java anyway
<nicio> Jucato: i select all u told me it download the packs in 1mili sec is that normal?
<Jucato> it will still install, then it will ask you to agree to a license
<nicio> Jucato: do u know how to install a bin file that is on the desktop?
<nicio> Jucato: there was no licen to agreed
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato doesn't know what happened
<stdin> Jucato: hmm, you're right "sun-java6-bin: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so" seems it's in -bin now :)
<nicio> lol no
<nicio> i have a bin file i want to install
<Jucato> nicio: how did you download java? from where?
<nicio> adept
<Jucato> that bin file would be the java installer I presume?
<nicio> no
<nicio> its real player bin
<Jucato> usually, you go to the directory where the .bin file is in, then you run it like "./filename.bin" (the ./ is important)
<Jucato> you might have to use sudo with that. not really sure
<stdin> nicio: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<nicio> the normale plugins everyone told me to install never work,only the bin but i forgot how i install it the last time
<nicio> stdin: after i add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main close the window and do what?
<stdin> nicio: open adept, then click on fetch updates, then you should be able to install realplayer from adept
<stdin> nicio: or from Add/Remove
<nicio> stdin: is that new?i never swa that way every time i was told to install the bin
<stdin> nicio: no, it's been around for a while
<nicio> stdin: why adept keep breakin packs?it allways the same for updates etc
<kumamoto> could be the never ending update of linux386
<nicio> stdin: realplay keeps faillin at 20% instalation
<stdin> nicio: open konsole and do "sudo apt-get install realplay"
<nicio> stdin: is there a way to put the dos window in english?it give me an error wen i sudo apt-get install realplay
<stdin> nicio: it's not DOS :P, but put "LANG=C sudo apt-get install reallplay" to get english
<nicio> stdin: i did LANG=C sudo apt-get install reallplay but why it saying Couldn't find package reallplay
<stdin> nicio: realplay, not reallplay
<nicio> stdin: that wa it said i paste it
<stdin> nicio: copy & paste this line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install realplay
<Jucato> stdin: heh your typo :P
* Jucato whistles innocently...
<nicio> stdin: http://pastebin.com/mc5baf1c
<stdin> nicio: remove helix-player first
<nicio> oh
<nicio> this is confution one thing can not install cause another
<smileonu> where is the directory for scripts by konversation?
<stdin> smileonu: ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Jucato> or /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/ for the system-wide/system-default ones
<smileonu> ive try this, but there is noch directorie -.-
<smileonu> i try 2nd one
<stdin> smileonu: you can just make it
<nicio> stdin: instalation succes tanks
<smileonu> yes, but there is a default script
<smileonu> ./media
<smileonu> i want to change something
<stdin> smileonu: if you put it in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts it should override the system default (I think)
<stdin> nicio: :)
<smileonu> 2nd one is fine
<smileonu> thx stdin
<Jucato> smileonu: the /usr directory is for the ones that were installed by default and for scripts that all users will be able to use. you would need admin privileges to modify or add to those. the location stdin gave is for your own user. you can create that directory if it's missing
<nicio> stdin: real player is install but the website still askin for the plugin to view the flash
<nicio> firefox
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<holycow> heh
<holycow> funny
<holycow> to actually remove ubuntu-desktop and dependencies BUT leave kubuntu
<holycow> what you HAVETO do
<holycow> is generate two lists of dependencies
<nicio> stdin: i install the none free allready.how do i know if my pc is 64b or 32b?
<holycow> and only remove the booleaned ubuntu-desktop dependencies
<stdin> holycow: or just google for "purekde"
<holycow> BECAUSE ubuntu-desktoip DEPENDS on things like cups and acpi
<holycow> >_<
<holycow> and a bash library
<Jucato> didn't I just give that link a few hours ago...
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<holycow> checking, never heard of it
<stdin> shouldn't ubuntu-standard depend on cups/acpi etc. not ubuntu-desktop?
<holycow> right!
<holycow> one would think
<holycow> do apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<holycow> unless i'm misunderstanding something about that command
<holycow> aha great link thank you
<stdin> holycow: both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop have dependencies on those
<holycow> indeed
<stdin> but it should be in -standard imo
<holycow> imho too
<holycow> thats what i discovered when i finally generated a string containing all the deps ... heh i wouldn't be able to log back in ... >_<
<holycow> fantastic linkage, thank you
<holycow> that should be turned into a script and packaged up and put in the repos
* Jucato just read that as fantastic lineage...
<stdin> seems there are 81 duplicate dependencies in {k,u}buntu-desktop
<stdin> dependencies/recommends
<holycow> right
<holycow> well i didn't know that but ...
<holycow> kinda crazy imho
<holycow> obviously someone is much better with awk than me :)
<holycow> lol
<stdin> holycow: well, sort and uniq actually :)
* Jucato wonders what command stdin used...
<Jucato> hope not --recurse?
<holycow> considering the purpose of the metapackages its understandeable they try to pull in core packages
<holycow> so my thought to use metapackage info to reverse the process isn't going to work
<holycow> the purekde approach seems correct
<holycow> just manually keeping a list of core de packages
<stdin> Jucato: apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop > k ; apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop > u ; cat k u | sort | uniq -d > dups
<holycow> nice :)
<holycow> mine was faaaaaaaaaaar more long winded
<holycow> lol
<Jucato> I don't understand what that has to do with "81 dups"..
<stdin> Jucato: duplications
<Jucato> aren't you just comparing what deps kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop have in common?
<holycow> heh in other words we should have two more metapackages
<holycow> ubuntu-desktop-remove and kubuntu-desktop-remove
<Jucato> metapackages are not for removing.... they are for installing
<holycow> i disagree
<holycow> metapackages are for agregating functionality
<stdin> Jucato: if you look at the list, a lot of those should be in -standard I think, acip, cups, hal ...
<Jucato> stdin: and they aren't?
<stdin> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> hm...
<holycow> the problem really is that my wanting to remove gnome and using ubuntu-desktop to try to accomplish that is the wrong approach
<holycow> what we have discovered is that there is an overlap to some degree but the metapackage serves a differentpurpse from what a de does
<nicio> Jucato: how can i read a url file from xp?
* Jucato wonders what a DE has to do with this...
<Jucato> nicio: don't know
<holycow> Jucato: for fucks sake, stop being an mwilson
<holycow> jesus f christ dude :)
<holycow> oops sorry haha
<nicio> ohmy | holycow
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> and I don't even know who that is
<stdin> nicio: cat file.url ?
<holycow> Jucato: seriously, you seem like a smart fellow, stop being so pedantic
<Jucato> fine
* Jucato leaves
<holycow> Jucato: *nod* i don't mean it as an insult, in #debian there was  aperson named mwilson for a long time
<nicio> stdin: its i file that was save in favorit on xp
<holycow> and he was a very bright person who was correct all of the time but just focused in on minutia making it hard to communicate
<Jucato> too late for that
<holycow> :)
<stdin> nicio: yeah, I think they are just a file with a url in them, try opening it with kate or use "cat filename.url"
<holycow> no i rally didn't mean it as an insult, it comes accross that way because i have a fuse ... you have been nice to me
<happytiger> Hey there. what is a cool gui unmount tool. So my girlfriend can easily unmount her usbflash disc? Starting a konsole and typing sudo umount /media/somename is to scarry for her
<Jucato> happytiger: right-click on the icon on the Desktop
<holycow> happytiger: konqueror
<holycow> or what Jucato said
<stdin> happytiger: the url media:/ should help too
<happytiger> Ah oki I never new this guess I am to much of cli junkie :-) cool knew there must be another way both I never bothered before lol
<happytiger> thx
<nicio> stdin: kate did it
<waylandbill> one of the rules of the channel is to watch the language, so it doesn't seem trivial to me and I'm sure others.
<nicio> stdin: how can i save a flash video with firefox and konqueror
<nicio> ?
<stdin> I don't know, there's probably some firefox extension for it tho
<holycow> google that
<holycow> lots of different tools for linux
<waylandbill> there's tons of different FF extensions to save video files.
<erikja> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nicio> u
<bernd> hi, i got no sound with kubuntu, it seems that it needs pulseaudio and only root have the permission to connect to pulseaudio. have anybody an indea why?
<gordonjcp> hi
<gordonjcp> how do I change the colours for icon labels on the desktop, in particular getting rid of the mid-grey outline?
<nicio> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nicio> gordonjcp: right click the icon u want to change theres a lttile icon key cllick on that
<nicio> gordonjcp: right clic>propeti
<dotz> i need some help on mounting nfs........... i specified RW for mounting a nfs.. in nfs server i've set RW in /etc/exports.. now i got 2 machines mounting a nfs server.. one is debian and one is feisty.. same settings totally..but feisty cannoot write on it and debian can
<dotz> what is wrong!
<dotz> i've been trying to troubleshoot for days
<gordonjcp> nicio: I don't see an option to change the style of the title
<dotz> do i need some kind of drivers to write in NFS for feisty?
<gordonjcp> dotz: probably some user mapping problem
<Jucato> gordonjcp: right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Background -> Advanced Options button (at the right side)
<gordonjcp> Jucato: aha
<dotz> user mapping
<dotz> both machines debian and ubuntu both in root
<gordonjcp> Jucato: that's got it, thanks
<dotz> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<gordonjcp> I have readable titles now ;-)
<gordonjcp> dotz: no-root-squash?
<dotz> both mounting using same option and same folder same permissions
<dotz> in nfs server /etc/exports i had that added
<dotz> and done a exportfs
<bernd> i don't find anything about my sound problem. if i type "amixer" i get the message: "*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused"
<nicio> dotz: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<bernd> only if i'm root it works (but then there is also no sound)
<nhatz96> guys
<stdin> whois xp_killer
<nhatz96> xp_killer:  how to setup dcpserver in XP
<xp_killer> dotz: o_O
<xp_killer> lol it wake him up lol
<stdin> xp_killer: ban evasion is not a good thing to do...
<xp_killer> stdin: ban evasion?i didnt escape i had problem with linux
<xp_killer> no one could of help so i reinstall
<stdin> xp_killer: your ban is still in place...
<nicio> stdin: oh so what should i do change room?
<nicio> q_p
<nicio> no answer guess i stay then
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-13-88.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<dotz> i've read again and again
<dotz> tried to verify using another machine
<dotz> but i don't get it why 3 comps with feisty can't mount
<dotz> 3 comps with debian can mount
<dotz> all same settings
<combinio> can someone help with cedega?? :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37083/ :: don't know what error is this (?) :|
<combinio> something about python... i guess ;P
<combinio> ... no one on this channel ? :]  crap!
<stdin> combinio: did you look at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<stdin> combinio: or ask in #cedega
<combinio> stdin: ok i'll ask :)
<cody> Hello all
<enjoi1216> kkathman bro whats kickin
<enjoi1216> is anybody awake in this room
* stdin will wakeup when he's had more coffee
<enjoi1216> thinks everybody in this room has gotten zombiefied
<enjoi1216> hey stdin
<stdin> \o
<enjoi1216> hey how do i go about reinstalling yahoo messenger on kopete
<stdin> delete the account and recreate it?
<enjoi1216> well walk me through it because i have taken linux before but i'm not certain of what to do because i am more of a hands on step by stop person
<enjoi1216> stop = step
<enjoi1216> are you there
<enjoi1216> ?
<stdin> open kopete, go to settings > configure > accounts and remove it
<stdin> then add a new one
<enjoi1216> ok hang on let me try it and see if it works
<_4strO> hi there
<enjoi1216> ok stdin now heres another problem i'm contending with
<stdin> yep?
<enjoi1216> ok like i have a myspace profile like a myspace account because i have friends ther and enjoy talking to all my friends there
<dotz> what is needed for NFS client?
<dotz> what packages
<dotz> in order for it to able to write
<combinio> how to figure out do i have 3d acceleration on my Radeon 9600 ?
<enjoi1216> anyway is ther anyway i can confifure my browser to get it to where i can log into my myspace account
<combinio> cuz Direct Rendering: YES, but acceleration, not sure
<stdin> enjoi1216: you cant?
<stdin> combinio: you do if it has "yes"
<combinio> but in cedega - Rendering and acceleration are two different things :/
<combinio> and rendering - YES, but 3d - NO :/
<combinio> strange...
<stdin> enjoi1216: or why cant you login, rather?
<enjoi1216> well see heres the thing like i have to get on my Windows XP machine just to log in because Firefox or Konquerer isn't letting me log inte my myspace account
<combinio> stdin: is there some command ?
<enjoi1216> yeah thats what i'm getting at
<enjoi1216> i mean is there anything i can do about that
<stdin> combinio: you may need to use xgl to use 3d acceleration
<stdin> enjoi1216: what do you mean it's not letting you? what happens?
<combinio> oh i see...
<combinio> so i'm not gonna be involved in xgl.. i dislike it :)
<enjoi1216> ok like when i go http;//www.myspace.com
<combinio> stdin: thx for info anyway :)
<enjoi1216> and then i go to log in
<enjoi1216> like i punch in my user name and password
<enjoi1216> and then i klik sign in
<enjoi1216> then it tries to flag me like saying lost your password
<enjoi1216> and i know that i have entered the right username and password
<enjoi1216> because i have even slowed down my typing and looked down at the keyboard while i'm typing to make sure the password that i am entering is correct
<enjoi1216> but it won't let me sign in through either browser period
<enjoi1216> and i don't understand that
<enjoi1216> unless i need to go into the browsers and delete the cookies
<enjoi1216> but see stdin i doubt that is going to help anything
<enjoi1216> i mean what can you tell me
<enjoi1216> because this has me confused
<enjoi1216> stdin are you there
<stdin> enjoi1216: i just created an account, works fine here, on both browsers
<enjoi1216> well do i need to make the browser save my password
<enjoi1216> see because i told it not to
<stdin> enjoi1216: in firefox, Edit > preferences > security > exceptions (under Passwords)
<enjoi1216> ok let me try it again
<enjoi1216> stdin thats not working worth a shit
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<enjoi1216> ok i'm sorry
<enjoi1216> does the government watch this channel
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<enjoi1216> ok anyway stdin what can i do
<stdin> not sure, it's all working here when I try
<enjoi1216> does it work through K
<enjoi1216> when you use it
<enjoi1216> Konquerer
<stdin> yep
<kumamoto> enjoi1216: the govt thing funny
<enjoi1216> well Kuma
<enjoi1216> it just bothers me because when i had the linux mandrake loaded it worked fine
<enjoi1216> now i get my new Kubuntu program and it doesn't want to work for nothing
<SlimeyPete> that's Linux for ya.
<enjoi1216> i mean i don't know if i should format my harddrive and reload linux or not
<enjoi1216> because everybody else is getting myspace to work
<SlimeyPete> try a different web browser?
<wers> on konqueror, I accidentally removed the File, Edit, Settings, etc. menus. How do I get them back?
<enjoi1216> i have the only other alternative you can use is firefox
<llutz> wers ctrl-m
<wers> got that!
<enjoi1216> i mean what else cani do pete
<wers> thanks llutz!
<enjoi1216> i mean do i just need to blow my comp away and reload linux
<SlimeyPete> enjoi1216: opera
<pillowpants> hi there, how do you enable more repositories?
<enjoi1216> opera i dont' get it i'm trying to find out
<rixxon> I recall some application for generating graphical front ends for textual applications on the fly, any one know the name of this program?
<pillowpants> for instance, i did an apt-cache search audacious, and it came up empty
<enjoi1216> because this is supposed to be a linux support line
<stdin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<SlimeyPete> !universe | pillowpants
<ubotu> pillowpants: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pillowpants> thanks
<pillowpants> are there any 3rd party repositores for ubuntu?
<pillowpants> like in gentoo or slackware?
<stdin> !source-o-matic | pillowpants
<ubotu> pillowpants: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<enjoi1216> ok i klikws rhw link and i'm downloading it right now
<llutz> pillowpants: audacious is in universe
<dotz> heyyyy
<dotz> :)_ i found out why i cannot write on nfs already.. not sure if it is a bug
<dotz> in my fstab
<dotz> can i share with u all?
<dotz> if i put
<dotz> 192.168.2.201:/video/share /mnt/nfs/share nfs rw,defaults 0 0
<dotz> 192.168.2.201:/video/data /mnt/nfs/data/ nfs ro,defaults 0 0
<dotz> then /mnt/nfs/share can write
<dotz> if i put 192.168.2.201:/video/data /mnt/nfs/data/ nfs ro,defaults 0 0 first infront of 192.168.2.201:/video/share /mnt/nfs/share nfs rw,defaults 0 0
<dotz> then /mnt/nfs/share cannot write
<dotz> sequence of mounting?
<dotz> ro overwrite rw?
<stdin> maybe, look it up on launchpad
<dotz> what's a lanuch pad?
<dotz> haha
<dotz> i took so much time to figure this out..zz
<stdin> launchpad is what's used (amongst other things) to track bugs in ubuntu (and other projects)
<stdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<jhutchins> dotz: I notice a slight difference in the format of the lines.
<llutz> dotz: try ../data instead of .../data/
<dotz> without the '/'?
<llutz> dotz: shouldn't make a difference but try it
<dotz> right..tried without '/' i think its the same
<dotz> ro overwrite rw when you next mount it
<dotz> think it will follow ro
<pillowpants> how would i make xterm my default shell, and not konsole?
<Jucato> pillowpants: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Terminal Emulator
<Q-collective> Hey all. When I try to start wpa_supplicant from the kwlan menu, it errors, saying that it was unable to start wpa_supplicant. Can anyone help me out?
* Jucato wonders why though...
<mrtimdog> Hi, is this the place to ask about kubuntu gutsy and compiz?
<pillowpants> Jucato: i dont see a default applications option
<kumamoto> Q-collective: I bet knetworkmanager can help u there
<stdin> mrtimdog: no, #ubuntu+1 is
<Jucato> pillowpants: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<mrtimdog> stdin: ok :)
<pillowpants> dapper
<Jucato> aah
<Q-collective> kumamoto: knetworkmanager couldn't even handle wpa, or at least I couldn't find any options there
<Jucato> System Settings -> Personal I think
<Jucato> pillowpants: or System Settings -> KDE Components.not exactly sure. but it's in there
<dotz> so is this a bug?
<stdin> dotz: look it up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ if it's not there, report it
<dotz> oooh ok! =)
<pillowpants> Jucato: thanks, found it
<DocTomoe> during installation, my keyboard/Mouse (both usb) won't work the moment gnome starts up. what can I do?
<DocTomoe> (both do fine on my other machine)
<pillowpants> what versions of ubuntu are you guys running?
<pillowpants> any reason i should stick with dapper?
<kumamoto> Q-collective: I use knetworkmanager with wpa2
<kumamoto> just make sure wpasupplicant is installed if it hasn't been and if using knetworkmanager then uninstall kwlan
<Q-collective> kumamoto: ok, I installed knetworkmanager, now what do I do? :>
<thx1137> anyone know what the equivilant of Sessions in Gnome is in KDE?
<chimaera> thx1137: please elaborate
<thx1137> in gnome, there's something called "Sessions" that lets you edit & add startup items.  Was wondering if KDE had something similar
<chimaera> well, there's teh service & sessoin manager within kcontrol
<thx1137> oh, where is that located? (e.g. "Sessions" is in System>Preferences>Sessions)
<Jucato> !autostart | thx1137
<ubotu> thx1137: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> thx1137: by default, KDE saves the session when you logout and restores it when you login
<Jucato> all you need is to leave open the app you want to be restarted when you login
<thx1137> ok, thanks, was going to relay to someone, but they left.. but good to know, thanks for the info
<kumamoto> Q-collective: go to the menu under internet and click on it
<kumamoto> Q-collective: it will then show up in the taskbar and it will detect all wireless ssids in the area then pick yours
<Q-collective> it doesn't see any wireless ssid's
<kumamoto> it does tend to store the wpa keys in kdewallet so once u enter the wpa key it will only ask for the kdewallet password
<kumamoto> Q-collective: no ssids
<kumamoto> hmm weird
<Q-collective> indeed
<Q-collective> wlassistant does see the ssid's
<Q-collective> but can't connect :)
<jhutchins> Feedback on wireless handshaking is pretty much nonexistant, it's hard to troubleshoot.
<kumamoto> have u installed ndiswrapper?
<jhutchins> kumamoto: If his drivers weren't working he wouldn't see the AP.
<kumamoto> ah just assumed he had drivers working
<jhutchins> Q-collective: If you have full control of the AP, try changing the security settings, leaving it open for instance.
<Q-collective> sadly, I don't
<jhutchins> There are a lot of devices that currently have problems due to different formats for entering/storing keys.
<kumamoto> or could have the APs ssid turned off
<Q-collective> I don't have any access to the AP :)
<pillowpants> how do you make a .sh file executable?
<jhutchins> Q-collective: How did you enter the key?
<jhutchins> pillowpants: I use chmod +x or just  execute it with bash/dash.
<Q-collective> jhutchins: I don't even get that far, knetworkmanager just doesn't see the ssid's and wlassistant can't handle WPA or something (at least it keeps whining about entering a WEP which is not needed).
<jhutchins> Q-collective: ok, use the console tools then.
<Q-collective> jhutchins: I'm completely new with wpa_supplicant, any simple howto's for that?
<kumamoto> Q-collective: ndiswrapper, wpa_supplicant & knetworkmanager should be installed
<Q-collective> they are
<kumamoto> it should work with no issue
<Q-collective> the key word here is "should" :)
<kumamoto> drivers for the wireless card installed
<jhutchins> Q-collective: None that i know of, it's currently outrunning the documentation.  we do have this:
<Q-collective> the card works fine
<jhutchins> !wireless | Q-collective
<ubotu> Q-collective: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Q-collective> at home I have access, no trouble
<kumamoto> Q-collective: try http://avasarala.blogspot.com/2006/08/experience-installing-and-running.html
<Q-collective> thx
<pillowpants> when i type 'glx-gears' its says its not there
<pillowpants> what package is that a part of?
<_4strO> pillowpants: try with glxgears
<thoreauputic> $ dlocate glxgears mesa-utils:
<thoreauputic> pillowpants: it's in mesa-utils
<Q-collective> is there not a possibility that some kde app just autmagically connects to the strongest AP?
<pillowpants> ah, _4str0, bravo, it was glxgears
<pillowpants> without the hyphen
<_4strO> ^^
<jhutchins> Q-collective: Read the docs, use the command line utils if necessary.
<Q-collective> sigh, I don't want to read a dozen docs, try stuff for hours and learn a new cli application
<Q-collective> I just want it to work
<Q-collective> hence why I chose for kubuntu
<jhutchins> Run windows.
<jhutchins> Next.
<chimaera> ^^
<Q-collective> lol, I said I want it to work
<Q-collective> so windows is not an option
<Q-collective> ;)
<_4strO> what is AP ?
<Q-collective> access point
<_4strO> haok :p
<chimaera> well, Q-collective, wireless and linux can be a bitch, depending which hardware you are using, so probably there isn't an easy way around standing knee-deep in some docs.. sorry.
<pillowpants> thanks for the help, im off
<pillowpants> see ya
<Q-collective> sigh :)
<Q-collective> oh well
<Q-collective> what I was wondering is, is there a roaming feature?
<Q-collective> or is that a hardware feature only?
<chimaera> i also found that wpa is difficult, again, depending on the card/driver you're using. check the site of wpa_sup, there'S plenty of docs for lots of distributions.
<Q-collective> thx, willdo
<Faderhval> hello guys :) im having some trouble running WoW the graphics are very laggy and the cursor dosent show proper anyone got some experience with wow on kubuntu fiesty 7.04 og have an idea to what i can do??
<gans20|malchik> could you guys recommend any other RSS readers for KDE than akregator?
<_4strO> Faderhval: you should have a look on cedega website or irc channel
<chimaera> no, wine is sufficient for running wow, no need for cedega.
<chimaera> check http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<chimaera> most things apply to any distro.
<Faderhval> chimaera: thanks i'll have a look
<powr> where to find driver for epson stylus photo 1270?
<stdin> gans20|malchik: kitty is another aggregator
<stdin> !printers | powr
<ubotu> powr: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<chimaera> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Q-collective> hmm, I think I'll just install Gentoo instead. These "make it simple" distro's just create too much fuzz if something doesn't work imho.
<Q-collective> but oh well
<jhutchins> Q-collective: Yeah, that'll really hurt our feelings, teach us a lesson.
<chimaera> Q-collective: ah, i don't think gentoo will make it any easier, but well, off you go ;)
<powr> stdin: tnx
<Q-collective> jhutchins: I'm not teaching you any lesson, don't be such a dick to people :\
<chimaera> actually, i have to agree.
<jhutchins> We're all just other users here.  You don't want to do the homework, don't complain that stuff doesn't work.
<gans20|malchik> thanks stdin
<Q-collective> jhutchins: that's my point, but I guess you missed it, glad that we agree though
<jhutchins> No other distro has as much current doccumentation that's as easy to find.
<chimaera> that'S simply not true
<jhutchins> chimaera: Example/
<jhutchins> ?
<chimaera> gentoo has by far one of the best supporting communities with tons of documentation.
<jhutchins> Hah.  Fine.
<jhutchins> True, you will almost always be directed to the master doc index if you have a problem with gentoo.
<chimaera> well, i don't use gentoo, but most of their docs and howtos apply to any otehr distro as well, so i'm auite happy those guys are out there.
<jhutchins> I find the ubuntu docs more accessible myself.
<jhutchins> The gentoo docs are good, if you know what you need to find in the first place, and know that the doc exists and where it is.
<chimaera> can't really say that. i'm using (k)ubuntu for two years now, afer spending a long time with debian. and while the distro itself is very comfortable, the community and docs are rather, well, it might be me, i just don't get along with it.
<jhutchins> I also feel like ubuntu does a better job of getting updates posted where you can find them when things changed.
<chimaera> might be true, i don't know about that.
<jhutchins> I've been maintaining some obsolete gentoo boxes for several years, and it's hard to stay "in channel" well enough to know what you need to know to keep it running.  If you fall behind, you get ridiculed.
<jhutchins> Q-collective: Sorry if you feel I'm being a dick, by the way, but I don't know enough about your particular setup to tell you anything more specific.
<jhutchins> Q-collective: It's most likely a formatting error on the keys, like I said before.  Easiest to fix with the cli interface.
<jhutchins> For what it's worth, I've had the same problem with Windows and ended up having to replace hardware to get it working.
<chimaera> i think that's is more an issue because of the philosophy of gentoo. it is aimed at other people that ubuntu. is you want total control, well, you can have it. but for the cost of time you have to spend to maintain it and keep up with development. while you have that power in any distro, ubuntu doesn't require you to do.
<jhutchins> Keeping up with development is the tough part for a non-developer, I think.
<chimaera> i don't meant the develpment of every app, but of the whole system. how does startup work? where are thi init skripts? what changes are there regarding hotplug and so on. with gentoo, you have to keep up with that. also with debian, or with slack. with ubuntu, suse, fedore and the like, you don't.
<chimaera> those are the black-boxes of linux-distos. you can open them and look in, but you don't have to.
<kvrohit> join
<Faderhval> quick question how do i shutdown x ?
<jhutchins> Faderhval: You want to kill it or just restart?
<Faderhval> kill i think i need to install my nvidia driver.
<stdin> !nvidia | Faderhval
<ubotu> Faderhval: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lordofthepigs> Hello, How can I chose the columns diplayed in Konqueror detailed list view?
<lordofthepigs> For some reason, my "last modified" column is gone
<lordofthepigs> and I have no idea how I did that
<lordofthepigs> I looked around, but I can't find where I can add it back to the view
<jhutchins> Faderhval: basically  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Faderhval> thanks
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: View menu -> Show Details ->
<lordofthepigs> Oh...
<lordofthepigs> thanks Jucato
<Faderhval> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Faderhval> hey guys following the guide for nvidia drivers on ubuntu... but how do i know whick Restricted linux moduels i need for my kernel?
<bongfrog> any idea why when I run Kubuntu on my lcd tv   all of the fonts are displayed so big it is unusable???
<bongfrog> driving me nuts
<chimaera> bongfrog:  well, what vga-card do you use? which resolution is set? how did you connect the pc to the tv?
<chimaera> Faderhval: dpkg should handle that by itself.
<stdin> Faderhval: just run "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<jhutchins> bongfrog: Probably because most TV's are < 640x480 resolution
<chimaera> jhutchins: nout lcd tvs
<jhutchins> bongfrog: NTSC is 720 x 486
* genii sips a coffee
<bongfrog> it is the onboard of a dell 3000 i810 intel i think.....    this happons at all resolution i choose..  other distors (fedora) worked fine at 1200 768 (or the one that is close to that)  and it is connected via vga...
<bongfrog> umm coffee
<chimaera> i once had such a problem with my tft until i set the DisplaySize parameter within xorg.conf correctly.
<bongfrog> even when I boot the live kubuntu 7.04   same results.   If i hook up another monitor all it well
<bongfrog> DisplaySize??   I will look at that
<judgen> How do i resize a partition on the primary hard drive?
<bongfrog> er all is well
<chimaera> judgen: use a live-cd to resize it.
<judgen> chimaera: its not the partition where kubuntu resides. Shouldnt i be able to do it from within kubuntu then?
<bongfrog> chimaera do you remember what section the DisplaySize parameter is in??
<chimaera> judgen: probably, i would opt for teh live-cd (kubuntu-install-cd should do the trick) anyway.
<judgen> chimaera: i dont have one.
<judgen> and no empty cd either
<chimaera> bongfrog: Section "Monitor"
<chimaera> judgen: well then, try using (qt)parted then from the installation. but create soem kind of backup, will you? ;)
<chimaera> bongfrog: e.g.  DisplaySize    519 324   .. the size is actually given in mm!
<bongfrog> chimaera: I found it in the man pages.    Not sure if I have a metric ruler that big.    Grin
<bongfrog> chimaera:  Thanks for the point....
<chimaera> bongfrog: you're welcome.
<Sevenhill> hi there
<chimaera> hi
<Sevenhill> do you have any information about when it might be released the tribe 6 ?
<Sevenhill> ?
<chimaera> most of teh time, no answer means noone has any idea. not writing anything then saves time and traffic.
<jhutchins> Sevenhill: #ubuntu+1 or the web pages.
<kkathman> moin all :)
<judgen> the clock is 15 over here =)
<judgen> ok im off to dinnerparty.
<sami_> hello
<MG> hi
<ceslovas> hi
<MG> is it cold there yet?
<Lacrymology> anyone here from israel, or that writes in hebrew, or Yiddish, or knows how to make kubuntu do it?
<BluesKaj> !il | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology:         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<david_> hi
<david_> yxxxxxxxxxcccccccccc
<david_> c
<david_> c
<david_> c
<david_> c
<david_> c
<david_> c
<david_> chi
<BluesKaj> I'm a bit puzzled by Thunderbird 2.0 ...it doesn't launch URL links when clicked on. I was checking the about cofig editor, but there doesn't seem to be a "launch browser "setting anywhere in the list ...any ideas ?
<Blindet> cant get ALi soundcard work. no mixer installed it says
<BluesKaj> Blindet, sudo apt-get install kmix
<MG> Blindet: let us know how that works out
<Blindet> okay i will
<BluesKaj> Blindet, check your k-menu/system settings/sound system
<BluesKaj> kmix is part of the kubuntu-desktop , it should already be installed
<Blindet> kmix is already installed
<Blindet> and what do i check from kmenu/system settings/sound system
<MG> you are probably going to need some sort of boot command line parameter
<Blindet> :o
<BluesKaj> Blindet, uhhm , make sure it's enabled and choose hardware ALSA
<MG> what does dmesg say about sound cards at boot time
<MG> ?
<Blindet> ?
<MG> if your computer has not been running for too long, you can run dmesg from a command line and it will tell you the state of detected hardware
<Blindet> okay
<MG> it it has been running for too long the boot time messages will be gone
<sPiTeFuLL> !kde
<aguitel> anyone know this error in totem :No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<MG> The IMDCT transform is related to the ac3 playback. On linux, you need to compile liba52 with djbfft
<MG> per google
<Lacrymology> what the hell
<combinio> how to change KDM theme? I downloaded new themes *.tar.gz but can't install them :/
<Lacrymology> I get prompted with the "Run as root" dialog, enter my password and get a "conversation with su failed"
<combinio> !kdmtheme
<kumamoto> combinio: you will have to configure and install them like installing an app from source
<combinio> kumamoto: some more clues, please ? :)
<kumamoto> ./configure --prefix=/usr something like that depending on the developer
<combinio> kumamoto: but there is only that archiwum
<combinio> *archive
<kumamoto> check the README for more clues but is how I got new themes on mine laptop
<MG> !theme
<Blindet> MG i got that dmesg
<MetaMorfoziS> kumamoto > where you get this information?
<Blindet> [ 27.110178]  ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0e.
<Blindet> [ 27.110207]  ALI15X3: chipset revision 199
<MetaMorfoziS> Kdm themes isn't need configure/build, etc.
<Blindet> [ 27.110209]  ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<Blindet> [ 27.110221]  ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pi
<Blindet> [ 27.110233]  ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DM
<Jucato> !paste | Blindet
<MetaMorfoziS> The only need is to set up correct the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file (The Theme=xxx parameter)
<Jucato> hm... bot's down..
<MetaMorfoziS> o rinstall kdm-theme package
<Blindet> hmh.
<Blindet> so, tell me site or something..
<MetaMorfoziS> that is a kcontrol module and does this automatically, and from gui.
<Jucato> kumamoto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> see the KDM section
<HA|Spark> hoi
<combinio> i've install KDMtheme already
<combinio> but must be launched with admin rights... and there is no admin mode button anywhere :/
<Jucato> combinio: Alt+F2, "kcontrol", go to System Administration -> KDM Theme Manager
<BluesKaj> Blindet,  lspci | grep audio , to find your soundcard
<Jucato> Blindet: just don't paste multiple lines (more than 2) in here. use the pastebin link in the /topic to do that
<combinio> Jucato: u're the one! thanks a lot :)
* Jucato scratches his eyes after a short nap
<HA|Spark> hi! can anyone tell me how i connect to my wlan using the console. with iwconfig i found my wlan adapter, searched for avaiable networks but don't know how to connect to one of them..
<kumamoto> Jucato: u r right for some reason I was thinking KDE themes and KDM sorry there combinio
<combinio> kumamoto: ok - thanks for u too :)
<peter_> Anyone solved the non-working plasma desktop problem with the KDE4 beta 2 packages yet?
<Blindet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37108/
<Jucato> kumamoto: heh no worries. so many people get that wrong, so you're in good company :)
* Jucato sees kumamoto and thinks yamamoto.. :/
<Blindet> MG, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37108/
<MG> Blindet, yep ther's yep problem.
<MG> yer, that is
<Blindet> ooo...kay
<MG> chuckle
<Blindet> and, how do i fix it? :D
<MG> try modprobe snd-ali5451 just to see what happens
<MG> MG, are you running kubuntu feisty ?
<MG> Blindet, that is
<MG> i forgot i'm MG today
<MG> it gets confusing sometimes
* genii slides MG a large coffee
<BluesKaj> Blindet, is that a 5.1 or more  channel sound system
<BluesKaj> ?
<Blindet> no, its just normal sound card
<Blindet> no flashy things like 5.1
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> ALi is a company I've not heard of
<MG> that snd-ali5451 is the only ali module that i find in feisty /lib/module/*
<MG> modules, that is
<Blindet> wrote it, and nothing happened
<MG> check dmestg
<MG> dmesg, that is
<MG> "nothing happened" it the correct response for a successfully inserted module
<MG> is, that is
<BluesKaj> Blindet, I have to ask the obvious question ,have you done a search for linux drivers
<paradix86> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<MG> you dont have to look at all of the dmesg output, just the end
<jhutchins> MG: Perhaps suggest the -v option to avoid confusinon.
<jhutchins> MG: (when suggesting modprobes)
<Blindet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37111/
<Blindet> ......
<Blindet> http://list.driverguide.com/list/LINUX/company57/index.html
<Blindet> damn
<Blindet> could those be any help
* Ubunthu s.a.
<MG> run kmix and see if you have a mixer now
<BluesKaj>  Blindet , http://www.cmediadrivers.info/driver/Linux/Ac97/cmaudio-070.tar.bz2
<MG> i suspect that that driver is the same one that you just installed the module for
<Blindet> okay
<MG> is it cold in Finland?
<Blindet> chilly, still +3'c
<Blindet> its cold when it reaches -28
<BluesKaj> <---was born in Kaavi Finland
<MG> we are getting just a little chilly now that we are getting in the low 60F's at night
<genii> 0 to -7 C isn't horrible. It's when it starts going to -15 and below
<genii> Windchill etc
<BluesKaj> was 12C/55F here last nite ...not really cool yet
<BluesKaj> yup,genii , but that damp Lake Ontario wind penetrates
<billytwowilly> anyone else having hotmail time out when you try to connect in all linux browsers, but working fine in windows on the same machine?
<BluesKaj> ppl still use hotmail ?  ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> ppl can be stupid:)
<Blindet> ppl still use email ? ;)
<Blindet> i moved on the letters, they are cool
<BluesKaj> not stupid MetaMorfoziS , just not very aware
<ksivaji> is there any command to dependency of  a package
<ksivaji> is there any command to find *dependency of  a package
<genii> billytwowilly: Actually I've noticed at one of our computer labs, withing windoze firefox is working for hotmail but IE6 is not
<BluesKaj> Blindet, did yoy see my post for the audio drivers ?
<genii> Which is totally wierd
<Blindet> no ni didnt : D
<Blindet> sorry
<Jucato> ksivaji: apt-cache depends <package>
<BluesKaj>  Blindet , http://www.cmediadrivers.info/driver/Linux/Ac97/cmaudio-070.tar.bz2
<Jucato> ksivaji: or do you mean a .deb package you downloaded from somewhere?
<ksivaji> yes
<ksivaji>  Jucato : yes
<Jucato> no luck... you have to manually try it out
<Zaffa_Cakes> Hey
<Jucato> ksivaji: or use the program called gdebi
<MG> Blindet,  is there any chance that you could try the gutsy live cd or some other more recent distro?
<ksivaji> Jucato what it wil do ?
<Jucato> but I think that's going to install some gnome stuff (the kde version doesn't arrive until gutsy)
<Jucato> ksivaji: manually install the .deb package. it will complain if dependencies aren't met and tell you what's missing
<BluesKaj> MG, I think he has the right drivers now
<billytwowilly> genii: can you get on hotmail in linux now? I'm weirded out a bit because I tried this from school and home with different computers and got the same result..
<MG> cool
<ksivaji> Jucato ok
<BluesKaj> dunno anyone with a hotmail acct
<Zaffa_Cakes> Anyone has time to help me setup kubuntu on a macbook?
<peter_> Anyone solved the non-working plasma desktop problem with the KDE4 beta 2 packages yet?
<billytwowilly> just type in www.hotmail.com ... it's not failing at the login, it's failing to load the page at all.
<poison--> Zaffa_cakes , whats the problem
<BluesKaj> hotmail is MS , what does a linux user expect ? :)
<Jucato> hotmail works fine here for me in Konqueror
<BluesKaj> the hotmail  login page comes up in FF
<Zaffa_Cakes> poison i have a few :P mainly the keyboard, i have danish layout and also the wifi, keep getting errors when trying to install it
<poison--> zaffa_cakes , whats the wlan brand and model
<Blindet> MG, maybe i could, but first i wanna try it with this.
<Zaffa_Cakes> atheros but dont know what model poison
<Murchadh`> A great link to useful commands - http://blog.lxpages.com/ultimate_network.html
<Zaffa_Cakes> poisin> i think its the newest actually, brand new macbook with N-network
<poison--> not helpfull
<poison--> lmao
<MG> cool, the only reason i suggest a later version is the discrepancy in model numbers
<Zaffa_Cakes> hmm where do i find out then?
<genii> billytwowilly: Let me try. 1 minute or so
<Zaffa_Cakes> dont laugh at the noobs ill just crawl back to windows :p
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> did u try madwifi yet
<Zaffa_Cakes> yea its the one that gives me errors when i try to install it
<Blindet> driver that BluesKaj recommended... im not sure who to install it
<poison--> do u have all te latest packages
<poison--> headers, restricted n stuff
<TeSiS> hola queria saber un canal de Kubuntu en espaol
<TeSiS> gracias
<Zaffa_Cakes> yup
<Zaffa_Cakes> i think
<Zaffa_Cakes> i downloaded the lastest from madwifi.org
<JuJuBee> !sp > TeSis
<genii> Bah need to re-affirm my hotmail, haven't logged in in 90 days etc etc
<JuJuBee> !es > TeSiS
<Jucato> TeSiS: #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<Jucato> JuJuBee: bot's down
<JuJuBee> K
<poison--> zaffa, get libasound2_1.0.13-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and libasound2-dev_1.0.13-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<lordofthepigs> TeSiS: #ubunut-es
<lordofthepigs> sorry: ubuntu-es
<TeSiS> ok
<TeSiS> gracias
<Zaffa_Cakes> hmm where do i get them?
<genii> billytwowilly: Hotmail works fine wirth my Firefox, I have 2.0.0.6 and Sun Java
<poison--> tried google
<poison--> u ight get em from sourceforge too
<poison--> might
<BluesKaj> thunderbird email links don't work
<BluesKaj> switched back to kamil
<BluesKaj> kmail
<billytwowilly> genii: lame, then maybe it's a gutsy thing...
<genii> billytwowilly: Perhaps. This is a Feisty box
* Jucato will try with his feisty lappy
<Zaffa_Cakes> poison i dont have any rightclick hehe its really annoying
<Zaffa_Cakes> when i try to download the file it opens in kate?
<Jucato> billytwowilly: www.hotmail.com front page loads fine in Konqueror. feisty and gutsy
<Jucato> loads in firefox feisty too
* Jucato tries logging in
<poison--> anyone had any issue with an ASUS M2N, sound dont seems to work
<BluesKaj> my ISP has been MS'd too , I'm surprised since it's a division of Bell
<prudvi> hi
<prudvi> i have problem
<prudvi> with emerald instalation
<prudvi> can some one help me out pls
<Jucato> billytwowilly: completely works... konqueror and firefox, feisty and gutsy..
<Jucato> !compiz | prudvi
<Jucato> bah!! I forgot...
<Jucato> prudvi: #ubuntu-effects for compiz and beryl help
<prudvi> unresolvable dependancies'
* MG likes it when the cable modem cooks hot
<genii> MG: they can make nice coffee-warmer plates
* MG was not referring to bandwidth , not temperature
<Jucato> lol
<MG> currently 979KBs
* Jucato passes the coffee to genii... "looks like you need more"
<MG> that's hot
<cbtis155> hola
<MG> bien venidos
<cbtis155> alguien abla espaol
<cbtis155> buen dia mg
<MG> no habla espanol senor
<BluesKaj> !es | cbtis155
<BluesKaj> cbtis155, /join #kubuntu-es
<genii> back
<genii> Damn wanted to thank jucato but he left now :(
<cee> hi, i have my fglrx module loaded(kubuntu gutsy), and my laptop hang when i try to do a suspend. Anyone know why?
<cee> ati x1400
<genii> cee: Suspend in gutsy is also messed up for me but i am using an Nvidia 7600GT
<cee> hm, okai.. i had the same problem with feisty
<cee> but it works if i unload the fglrx module
<MG> Blindet, don't bother trying gutsy live, it does not specifically have a ali5455 driver
<Blindet> MG, and i cant get it to work on feisty either..
<genii> cee: No idea then
<genii> cee: May be more who know of it in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel
<ceg23312> hey I a have quick question
<ceg23312> I am having problems with mounting a usb thumb drive without having root access
<ceg23312> any thoughts?
<nosrednaekim> Hey everyone!!
<ceg23312> hey there nosrednaekim
<JuJuBee> what do I install for wav support ?
<ceg23312> what kind of wav support are you looking for?
<nosrednaekim> ceg23312: use the disk and filesystems wizard
<JuJuBee> Audio
<ceg23312> just to play
<JuJuBee> Yes
<ceg23312> or record
<JuJuBee> play
<ceg23312> or both
<ceg23312> well I would say to download xmms and try that
<JuJuBee> I normally use Amarok for audio, it does not support wav by default.  Can I add it?
<ceg23312> hmm I am not sure... I know that with xmms you can use just about all the formats, but best bet to check Amarok's site
<genii> !info wavpack
<genii> bah no bot
<genii> from apt-cache: wavpack - an audio codec (lossy and lossless) - encoder and decoder
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, what do you mean amarok doesn't support waav by default ?
<BluesKaj> wav
<JuJuBee> I downloaded a wav file and it said there was no codec installed.
<BluesKaj> what said ?
<JuJuBee> Amarok
<nosrednaekim> thats odd...
<JuJuBee> When I tried to drag and drop into amarok.
<gwinn> somebody from Russia?
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: try installing "libxine-extracodecs"
<BluesKaj> very odd , unless the file isn't really a wav file
<JuJuBee> Think it is already installed, I have mp3 support.
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, never thought of that.
<BluesKaj> try a cd
<JuJuBee> I will look into that first.
<JuJuBee> Don't have one, who uses CD's anymore... hehe,
<ceg23312> hmm the device manager is showing my usb drive but is not letting me mount it
<BluesKaj> ppl with car cd palyers and real audio systems
<poison--> jujubee, try apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> not some crappy lil digital player
<gwinn> hello everybody, i'm looking someone who can tell about bootsplash changing (sorry for my english, i'm from russia)
<MG> what is it changing to?
<gwinn> hm, i'm just want to change my boot screen
<BluesKaj> gwin , system settings/spalsh screen
<BluesKaj> splash
<gwinn> no no, when system boot, that screen
<BluesKaj> you mean grub ?
<gwinn> after that
<BluesKaj> that's the one
<ceg23312> hey gwinn, I know that this is off topic, but I was wondering if there is cryllic type chats?
<gwinn> why not? :)
<ceg23312> I haven't thought of the idea until just a second ago
<ceg23312> lol
<gwinn> damn, i'm understand badly :(
<ceg23312> I am taking Russian 101 at my university this term, and its such a great language
<BluesKaj> gwinn, I know what you mean but , why .. it only lasts for a few secs
<gwinn> some practice with Kubuntu, i'm take it 2 weeks ago, so i'm noob :)
<gwinn> i'm work with linux before, but remote, under windows(uses ssh, scp), now i'm install Kubuntu onto my laptop, and i'm got some things that i can't to do
<BluesKaj> gwinn, well then i think worrying about the bootsplash is not important  :)
<voln> is kubuntu support usb 2.0?
<gwinn> you now, i'm can to config mysql, apache, and some system things, but i'm feel comfort then i'm control system totaly.
<MG> kubuntu supports usb 2.0
<gwinn> :)
<kekstyle> slt
<voln> MG how can i check this?
<MG> plug in a usb 2.0 device,  check dmesg output, send a large file to the devices and check how long it takes then calculate the speed
<MG> device, that is
<voln> MG i'm noticed that win xp transfer files faster...
<MG> voln, be careful with that.  win xp may be reporting the transfer finished before it actually is.  if you unplug the device before the transfer is finished, the copy of the file on the device will be truncated
<MG> .
<MG> [ 1715.156000]  usb 3-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<voln> MG but i  have 2.0
<MG> USB 2.0-compatible device (ehci_hcd)
<MG> 2.0 is standard
<MG> kubuntu supports usb 2.0
<voln> MG thanks for info, i need a more deep test for this
<BluesKaj> voln, i don
<BluesKaj> think xp is faster ...the reverse is true on my pc
<voln> BluesKaj me be i'm wrong
<BluesKaj> voln , it also depends on what processes and apps are running at the same time
<voln> no processes, only mp3 files
<voln> I'm transfering mp3 files, it's very slow always
<samuel_> que hay
<samuel_> 196.128.
<samuel_> como me conecto a una pc
<poison--> what samuel
<samuel_> necesito entrar en la pc de mi novia
<samuel_> solo tengo su ip y la mascara
<BluesKaj> !es | samuel_
<stdin> samuel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<samuel_> gracias
<BluesKaj> da nada
<trekdanne> i tried to help my friend set up *butunu and told him to run "sudo apt-get install ; sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<trekdanne> but he hasn't come only again after that
<trekdanne> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<trekdanne> i mean
<trekdanne> and i think something may have gone seriously wrong here
<BluesKaj> !media
<tom__> hi, how can i make kubuntu automatically run a command when my usb stick is mounter?
<tom__> *mounted
<tom__> anyone here?
<stdin> !hi
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cigan> ciao a tutti
<cigan> ragazzi mi chiarite un dubbio?
<stdin> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cigan> sorry
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubot3> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cigan> bye
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about godless killing machines
<BluesKaj> genii , they do have a god his name is Bill Gates :)
<BluesKaj> <---couldn't resist that comment
<genii> BluesKaj: What, the bears worship Gates?
<BluesKaj> ??... genii
<genii> BluesKaj: :) Was just thinking of Stephen Colbert's description of bears, "...godless killing machines..."
<BluesKaj> oh him ...ok :)
<BluesKaj> frankly , his humour goes right over my head most of the time
<jhutchins> genii: well... for all we know, they aren't Christian, which meand godless in his lexicon, and they eat meat that they usually kill for themselves, so...
<genii> jhutchins: LOL yes. What reminded me of bears and Colbert, in #ubuntu-offtopic    [12:15]  <-- mc44 has left this server ("Exit, Pursued by a Bear").
<jhutchins> Ah, excellent exit line.
<jhutchins> I know I miss some good stuff masking them, but I miss a lot more 'konversation terminated'.
<BluesKaj> got a suggestion for traceroute apps besides xtracroute ... it seems to stop in chicago for most IP addys when I suspect the country the person is not in north america
<BluesKaj> ?
<genii> Perhaps they are using some proxy machine based in Chicago
<BluesKaj> yeah could be
<kristjan_> is where a site where I can check compatibility of various hardware with linux?
<genii> !hcl
<ubot3> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BluesKaj> wow , ubot3 is fast :)
<BluesKaj> stdin, deserves more than just a cookie :)
<npillowpats> so i exited a game of armagatron, and my screen was put to a small resolution
<npillowpats> how would i fix that?
<npillowpats> whats the reset x command?
<gcrackah> yello
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's actually not mine :P it's another one
<BluesKaj> oh, bummer
<BluesKaj> npillowpats, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/
<venik> I have a Phillips USB webcam, but when I try to use camorama I get an error message: Could not connect to video device
<venik> can anyone help?
<poison--> brb
<venik> It works fine under XP on the same machine
<jhutchins> !webcam | venik
<ubot3> venik: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jhutchins> venik: Sadly more web cams don't work than do.
<smshUA> hello. have a Q, just DLed kubuntu live-cd, but i can't found automount feature in it. does it exist in kubuntu (against gnome ubuntu) ?
<stdin> smshUA: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<martijn81> when i try to burn an audiocd from out of mp3 with K3B, i get this error: http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/7198/macabredw3.png   Can i fix this?
<BluesKaj> martijn81, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<pillowpants> you do you reset x?
<pillowpants> not crt alt backspace
<smshUA> question is why ubuntu has automount out-of-the-box, but kubuntu has not?
<martijn81> BluesKaj: i love you man!
* BluesKaj blushes
<ubuntu_> bonjour tt le monde
<poison--> llo
<martijn81> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubot3> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu_> hello every body
<ubuntu_> it's an english room i think !
<martijn81> hi ubuntu_
<genii> pillowpants: When only login screen, ctrl-alt-f1     login there. then: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ubuntu_> sorry i thought it's french but no problem
<BluesKaj> !english
<martijn81> yeah, sorry but everyone needs to be able to understand each other
<ubot3> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pillowpants> genii: my problem happens when i close a full screen game
<genii> pillowpants: But if only at kdm login, ctrl-alt-backspace is fine too
<pillowpants> genii: my screen resolusion shrinks
<ubuntu_> ok martijn it's the first time am using ubuntu ,..
<pillowpants> i usually have stuff open, so i cant just restart kdm like that
<genii> pillowpants: Try ctrl and + key or - key together for other possible resolutions
<ubuntu_> really strange seems working on windows
<difouriane> re
<pillowpants> genii: alright
<BluesKaj> difouriane, what's strange ?
<Solifugus> all day yesturday and today, digg.com has been freezing firefox... anyone else experience this?
<martijn81> difouriane: do you like kubuntu? do you have problems?
<genii> pillowpants: Or ctrl-alt  then + or - on number pad to right
<genii> bah he left
<BluesKaj> martijn81, have you installed the mp3 codecs in amarok , or do you use it ?
<martijn81> BluesKaj: yeah, i have libxine-extracodecs installed and use it for mp3
<martijn81> but i don't use the popup from amarok, i install it manually
<BluesKaj> ok good , just thought I'd ask since most ppl who don't have it on K3B , don't have it installed on amarok either
<martijn81> i see :) thanks
<artic> ?
<hcbox> i have some kind of problems with gstreamer, when i launch quod libet it told me that it didn't found the filesrc in Gstreamer ... Tried to reinstall the packages and nothing change...
<alyx> hello
* martijn81 can't wait for KDE4, bah
<alyx> i have a strange Vmware question fo kubuntu
<alyx> i have a vm for windows running that i want to use my my wireless card with but when i configure it it tell me that its mis configured
<stdin> alyx: use NAT
<alyx> ok
<alyx> is there any way to use a totaly different card?
<alyx> if its not being used by ubuntu?
<PHILka> hi all
<stdin> alyx: no, definitely not with vmware
<alyx> ok thats what i thought
<alyx> but NAT should work for wireless
<alyx> thanks stdin im trying the nat now
<stdin> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Tm_T> ubotu: welcome dear :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome dear :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alyx> ok i have it set to nat and i have the wired eth0 bridged do i remove eth0 for the wires and set ath0 (wireless) to nat?
<stdin> nat shouldn't need to use any particular interface
<alyx> ok so remove eth0 bridge and just use NAT
<alyx> or jsut set NAT ok got it
<alyx> trying it lol
<stdin> yep :p
<alyx> so ive removed the bridge and set NAT only its booting )fingers crossed)
<craftycorner> ok, I entered sudo nautilus and am trying to change permissions to a file.  they won't change, I added the USB hard disk into the wrong username
<Dr_Willis> depending on the usbhd and how its mounted. and its filesystem. you may NOT be able to change permissions on it.
<craftycorner> then what do I do, unplug the USB drive and then install it again?
<Dr_Willis> depends on what the exact issue is.. and whats going on with it.
<Dr_Willis> do not "JUST UNPLUG" it.
<craftycorner> then what do I do
<Dr_Willis> unmount it manually, mount it properly. give some actual Details as to what the problem is.
<alyx> stdin it didnt pick up the connection i changed the ethernet in the GUI to nat and reboot the vm
<craftycorner> ok...doing so
<alyx> but it didnt have a connection
<stdin> alyx: afaik, it needs to be set while the vm isn't on
<judgen> I have a problem still. Why cant i get decent volumes with kubuntu. It works fine to play music in BeOS, Windows and FreeBSD but in kubuntu i only get very low volumes.
<alyx> i did that i used the config.pl to do it before i powered on vm
<craftycorner> ok, going into crafty to unmount
<Dr_Willis> crafty?
<Dr_Willis> gee i just use 'sudo umount what4ever' :)
<Dr_Willis> Differance tween and  old timer and new users I guess. I dont even knwo what crafty IS.. :)
<stdin> alyx: there a #vmware they may be able to help
<DaSkreech> Anyone runs VM for Windows?
<alyx> thanks
<alyx> yeah
<Dr_Willis> ive ran vmware server under linux and windows. :)
<alyx> DaSkreech
<craftycorner> unmounted
<DaSkreech> alyx: hi :)
<craftycorner> I had to switch users to unmount the thing
<EP_> wow...
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: I have a specialist group who want to move to Linux but the software seems very hardcoded windows and does some uberfunky things that I wouldn't trust WINE with
<EP_> people
<alyx> hi
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreech vmware may be a good idea then.
<Dr_Willis> depending on the app. :)
<craftycorner> Dr Willis?
<EP_> yo, does anyone in here mind helping out a n00b to the kubuntu interface?
<Dr_Willis> craftycorner ?
<craftycorner> here
<craftycorner> sucker's unmounted, got files in it, can I mount it in root?
<jetsaredim> anyone running thunderbird on gutsy?
<EP_> I'm trying to find my default OS boot settings, but have no idea where anything is
<alyx> whats up DaSkreech
<Dr_Willis> got files in it? Huh?
<jetsaredim> i can't seem to keep it running for more than like 2 min before it keeps crashing
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: can I expose PCMCIA ports to the VM?
<DaSkreech> EP_: Sure what's up?
<craftycorner> yes, I thought it would work no matter what user i was using
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreech that - i am not sure.. ive not messed with the hardware stuff in vmware at all.
<Dr_Willis> craftycorner if you mount it properly with the right options all users can access it.. youmay want to start at the begining and tell us some info. as to the TYPE and Filesystem of the usbdrive.
<Dr_Willis> so far i am very vague on the details. :)
<DaSkreech> alyx: played with VM stuff?
<alyx> yeah i rum wm workstation
<craftycorner> it's got a windows filesystem, but it's not used in Linux.  Passport
<alyx> with win and OSX
<DaSkreech> alyx: Heavily?
<EP_> aight, basically, whenever I boot my comp, it takes me to an OS selector where kubuntu is the default
<alyx> define heavily lol
<Dr_Willis> craftycorner ntfs or vfat?
<craftycorner> it's a USB hard drive.
<craftycorner> you plug it in and it plays
<EP_> can i change it so I select which OS without it autoselecting for me
<DaSkreech> EP_: You don't want it to auto choose something?
<Dr_Willis> craftycorner try a 'sudo fdisk -l' and look at the sd## entries - see if its a ntfs or vfat formated partition, and what partion names it has.
<EP_> no
<craftycorner> plug it in again?
<Dr_Willis> craftycorner and you just want to copy some files off it?
<llutz> EP_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, parameter "default"
<DaSkreech> EP_: ok Hold on a second
<craftycorner> it's a back up, kinda like a pen drive.  let me get you the details...
<DaSkreech> EP_: press alt+F2
<craftycorner> it's a usb passport 60 gig
<Dr_Willis> 'passport' means nothing to me.. thats the brand name?
<DaSkreech> type in kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> EP_: that should give you a editor with a file
<Dr_Willis> Theres oooodles of bot factoids on this topic.. wonder if i can rember any of them.
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<DaSkreech> alyx: can I make partitions on the virtual hard drive?
<craftycorner> getting the data.
<kaminix|benkyou> Okay, this is the second album today. Why does this keep happening? ERROR: Input file "the brilliant green - Stand by me/01 - Stand by me.flac" is not a supported format
<kaminix|benkyou> Both the files it's happened with seemed to have been encoded using flac.exe
<craftycorner>  Western Digital 60 GB USB 2.0 Passport 2.5" External Hard Drive ( WDXMS600TN ) [CD] 
<Dr_Willis> a external usb drive should show up as a /dev/sd## device. - If its mounting wrongly. You can mount it manually.  or try that ntfs-confgure tool to alter the fstabs for you.
<Dr_Willis> Grand kid is yelling.. bbl
<craftycorner> remounting, seeing if that works
<EP_> yep
<EP_> got it
<DaSkreech> EP_: Let me know when it's up
<DaSkreech> ok
<craftycorner> it mounted...
<DaSkreech> find the line that says timeout
<EP_> k
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<craftycorner> now it say's it belongs to me, the other user.  it seems it mounts into whatever user is online
<DaSkreech> EP_: what does it say?
<craftycorner> owner, me.
<EP_> 10 seconds
<craftycorner> group=root
<craftycorner> root has no access to files
<DaSkreech> EP_: try something like -1
<EP_> k
<llutz> DaSkreech: 0
<EP_> >_>
<craftycorner> by the way, do I need those windows files?
<EP_> well which is it?
<DaSkreech> llutz: yeah I was thinking that but I didn't know if that just allways booted to default :)
<DaSkreech> EP_: try 0
<EP_> ehehe
<EP_> aight
<DaSkreech> if you reboot and it doesn't work then try something lower :)
<EP_> ok
<craftycorner> apparently it does
<EP_> now, question 2
<craftycorner> kk.
<EP_> I'm running an ATI Radeon X1900 video card on dual screens
<EP_> it won't detect my secondary
<craftycorner> those windows files use 5 gigs of data.  do I need them if i hop into windows?
<DaSkreech> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DaSkreech> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DaSkreech> Ah man Do I HAVE to see !xinerama again?
<craftycorner> can this drive work in windows with no windows programming aboard?
<DaSkreech> craftycorner: Dr_Willis is helping you?
<EP_> it said it wasn't configured, and that I had to restart X server or something similiar
<craftycorner> he was...
<EP_> but once again
<EP_> being my first day
<EP_> i have no idea how to do that
<Dr_Willis> grandkid needed me.. :)
<craftycorner> oh sorry,  didn't see that
<DaSkreech> EP_: The quick dirty way is to press Alt=Ctrl+BkSpc
<DaSkreech> EP_: that's really abrupt and  you lose all unsaved work
<llutz> DaSkreech: aeh, he wants to see the grub-menu endless? then it is #timeout (commented out)  i thought he wanted to boot into default without waiting, sry
<DaSkreech> eCrap :-)
<craftycorner> LOL
<samuel> hola
<craftycorner> this isn't an emergency, I'll hit the forums w it
<_Shade_> how can i determine which module should i load for my usb modem?
<craftycorner> thanks 4 u help!
<craftycorner> bye
<Dr_Willis> craftycorner if its mounted try the 'mount' command to see where it mounted to, and what options it used.
<judgen> party!
<kaminix|benkyou> ERROR: Input file "01 - Stand by me.flac" is not a supported format <--- Why would oggenc say that about a flac file?
<Dr_Willis> kaminix|benkyou check that it actually is a .flac and not currupted.
<kaminix|benkyou> Dr_Willis: It played in Amarok
<Dr_Willis> file whatever.flac     - could be some version issue?
<_Shade_> ...anyone knows?
<DaSkreech> kaminix|benkyou: have you read the help file on oggenc ?
<jhutchins> kaminix|benkyou: Remember, the file extension doesn't actually mean anything, although some apps may use it in preference to the actual file type.
<kaminix|benkyou> Dr_Willis:
<kaminix|benkyou> file 01\ -\ Stand\ by\ me.flac
<kaminix|benkyou> 01 - Stand by me.flac: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<kaminix|benkyou> But it's not mp3, really.
<jhutchins> kaminix|benkyou: rename it as .mp3 and see what it does.
<jhutchins> kaminix|benkyou: Just for fun.
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: have you googled for the modem name?
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: i have no idea what should i look for
<kaminix|benkyou> jhutchins: ERROR: Input file "01 - Stand by me.mp3" is not a supported format
<esreveRPsycholog> ok
<esreveRPsycholog> i tried it
<esreveRPsycholog> and now I'm at 640x480
<esreveRPsycholog> and it's telling me my new configuration
<esreveRPsycholog> can't be safely tested
<kaminix|benkyou> jhutchins: 28M     01 - Stand by me.flac
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: (model number of modem) (modem manufacturer) linux
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: normally gets you decent results
<judgen> please tell me why volume is so low when using kubuntu?
<kristjan_> is there an utility for kde that let's me insert various symbols, like degree sign?
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: Yes
<esreveRPsycholog> by the way
<esreveRPsycholog> EP is me
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: i just found something and i think it should be AnyData.NET ADU-E100D
<esreveRPsycholog> it screwed with my name
<DaSkreech> esreveRPsycholog: Sorry
<esreveRPsycholog> 's all good
<esreveRPsycholog> anyway
<DaSkreech> esreveRPsycholog: I was gonna tell you the easy way is to logout
<DaSkreech> but that's sloooooooow :)
<esreveRPsycholog> well I logged out and restarted what they were telling me to
<esreveRPsycholog> and
<kaminix|benkyou> How can I remove the ID3 tags and transfer them to whatever FLAC use?
<esreveRPsycholog> it's kinda made things worse
<llutz> _Shade_: http://jk.ufisa.uninett.no/anydata/
<esreveRPsycholog> it selected the fbdev driver and says it can't be safely tested
<bigleon1> anybody fimilar with running kubuntu on Dual Core Laptops??? starting with 6.06?
<bigleon1> I've been getting a slew of errors attempting to upgrade it.
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: and the name of that applet is?
<esreveRPsycholog> >_>
<kristjan_> bigleon1: generally newest release is most compatible with newest hardware
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: what are you upgrading to?
<bigleon1> i'm working my way up to newest release starting from 6.06 to 6.10 and eventually fiesty.
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: ok
<bigleon1> i'm very worried (just rebooted) that my 6.06 to 6.10 update didn't work.
<esreveRPsycholog> honestly, I'm about fine with one screen at this point, I just wanna go back to 1600x1200
<esreveRPsycholog> 640x480 really sucks
<bigleon1> It's currently stuck at the Kubuntu with the blue bar right under it
<kristjan_> esreveRPsycholog: nvidia card?
<DaSkreech> esreveRPsycholog: What videocard? ATI?
<kristjan_> :-)
<esreveRPsycholog> ATI Radeon X1900
<esreveRPsycholog> it selected the fbdev driver
<DaSkreech> !ati | esreveRPsycholog
<ubotu> esreveRPsycholog: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: I don't actually know :-)
<bigleon1> If it makes any differnece this computer here is my other Kubuntu comp thats already upgrated to 7.04 (it's my desktop)
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: kcharselect ?
<kaminix|benkyou> Okay, how do I write tags for FLAC? Vorbis comments?
<kristjan_> bigleon1: dl gutsy! and see if livecd works
<bigleon1> gutsy? whats that?
<emilsedgh> !gutsy | bigleon1
<ubotu> bigleon1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kristjan_> bigleon1: imo screw upgrades, backup your files and do clean install
<bigleon1> Hmm sure... should be intresting and i can just burn that to a CD-R
<paox> asd
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: kcharselect is what I'm lookin for; now if I could find a way to configure it :-/
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bigleon1> Woohoo, killed my laptop with Updates... yeah i'm downloading gutsy.
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: how dead?
<bigleon1> It loads everything, and then stops
<bigleon1> but it is so nice to if i turned it off it would unload everything.
<kaminix|benkyou> Is there any reason to keep md5sums of my flac files when there is flac -t?
<judgen> hmm i suppose i will have to give up and install freeBSD again...
<bigleon1> is there any known issues with dual cores and kubuntu
<manne> asd
<ch40s> intel dual core big?
<bigleon1> Yeah
<judgen> bigleon1:  no
<ch40s> nope
<ch40s> i run one
<ch40s> 6300
<judgen> bigleon1: the linux kernel runs on more cpu than ANY other software in the world
<bigleon1> well i just updated from 6.06 to 6.10 and my insprion is officaly giving me the big FU
<DaSkreech> judgen: What's up?
<DaSkreech> judgen: that can't be true! Linux has no hardware support!! *gasp*
<bigleon1> oh is that gibsy run kde enviroment, because i'm not a big fan of gnome.
<ch40s> i doubt its related to ur cpu
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: grab a nightly
<judgen> DaSkreech: I cant get my sound chipset working decently =(
<bigleon1> a nightly?
<DaSkreech> !sound | judgen
<ubotu> judgen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: hold on met me get you a link
<judgen> !sound
<atypic> or not. ARTS has a few quirks. I find it better to turn off the whole sound system.
<judgen> DaSkreech: it works but the volume is extremly low.
<DaSkreech> judgen: Want the links in a more permanent place?
<DaSkreech> !sound > judgen
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20070911/
<bigleon1> your link told me unknown host
<DaSkreech> it lies liiieesss!!!!!!
<bigleon1> Lol
<DaSkreech> it can't find ubuntu.com ?
<ScorpKing> bigleon1: copy and paste the link into your browser. links do that to me.
<bigleon1> well i don't think it can find cdimage.ubuntu.com
<bigleon1> i'm trying that it's still "looking"
<manne> Can someone help me with installing ati drivers?
<DaSkreech> !ati | manne
<jussi01> !ati | manne
<jussi01> gah
<DaSkreech> I win
<manne> help me.
<manne> What shall i do?
<ScorpKing> lol
<ubotu> manne: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bigleon1> spam her with help!!!
<manne> help!!!
<manne> help!!!
<manne> help!!!
<manne> help!!!
<manne> thx
<crafty_> craftycorner I'm back, my machine had a snit
<manne> ^
<judgen> DaSkreech: got any usefil suggestions?'
<jussi01> !enter | manne
<ubotu> manne: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DaSkreech> !paitence | manne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash> !spam | manne
<ubotu> manne: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<DaSkreech> judgen: check the alsamix
<manne> !sorry.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> lol
<crafty_> linux can be a pill for a newbie
<DaSkreech> Man that bot is harsh :)
<bigleon1> I need a special thing on my laptop that i could install that would be like "You broke me again" everytime i get a boot error just for giggles
<DaSkreech> crafty_: anything computer related is a pill for a newbie
<crafty_> :D
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: use the source luke
<bigleon1> My computer still says "Kubuntu" stuck at end of load mocking me T_T
<genii> bigleon1: Or 2001 theme of HAL saying "What are you doing Dave?"
<bigleon1> Lmao!!!
<judgen> DaSkreech: where do i find an gui for alsamix?
<DaSkreech> judgen: why do you need a Gui?
<arash> judgen, on Ubuntu ;) ?
<Dr_Willis> !find alsamix
<ubotu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<DaSkreech> judgen: middle click the speaker in the systray
<bigleon1> Once I get my computer set up i'm gonna look for a screenshot of BSD, and use it as my screensaver.
<judgen> DaSkreech: ive tried kmix
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: can you press alt+ctrl+F1 ?
<hermit> !TV
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Dr_Willis> theres the console based alsa-mixer interface also. :)
<bigleon1> affirmative
<Dr_Willis> !find alsa
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libpt-plugins-alsa (and 34 others)
<bigleon1> logged in too
<bigleon1> i guess the GUI Fudged up
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: ok well there you go. Did you install a lot of KDE apps yourself?
<alyx> ok so anyone know networking in VMware?
<Dr_Willis> alyx what part of it? ive gotten it working with little to no work. :)(
<bigleon1> nah i installed stock 6.06 and then manually updated to 6.10
<bigleon1> brb, i need a bathroom break.
<alyx> using NAT i get "limited or no connectivity"
<DaSkreech> alyx: not me. Though I'm going to have to learn this week
<Dr_Willis> alyx using the NAT setting for the vmware machine?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.  I just use the defaults.. heh..  not messed with any of the other settings actually.
<alyx> yup Dr i configured it in the config.pl and in the gui
<judgen> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> judgen: did you read sound troubleshooting?
<judgen> im getting sad..
<judgen> yes i did
<alyx> and the only way i get it to work is if i use the wired connection with a bridge
<judgen> DaSkreech: i have ALL sliders set to max, and such i can barely hear the sound in my speakers or headphones
<arash> Hi, I have some problems with sound  output , someone gave me an answer (Ubuntu forums) but I didn't understand, It's about switching actibe soudnd output (please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3340848#post3340848 if you feel to help me :))
<alyx> as soon as i try to use a bridged wireless i get a config error
<arash> judgen , im no expert, but do you have option to enable bass boost?
<judgen> DaSkreech: and i have tried using OSS and ALSA there is no dofference
<DaSkreech> judgen: can you ask in #alsa ?
<judgen> DaSkreech: i dont thin this is an alsa issue, as BSD uses ALSA too?
<DaSkreech> judgen: yes but it may very easily be configured differently
<bigleon1> alright i'm back
<DaSkreech> we are all compiled equal but some were comiled more equal than others
<DaSkreech> compiled
<alyx> n
<bigleon1> Skreech you asked me if i had installed alot of apps manually i haven't added any yet, but i did to 6.10 update manual way.
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: argh :)
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: You should just remove X then update
<drewcipher_> alyx:  when I switch from using NAT on my wired ethernet to my wireless ethernet I have to rerun the vmware-config.pl
<DaSkreech> it's looooooads faster and prevents stupid errors .... from X
<alyx> drewcipher: im only using my wireless
<alyx> drewcipher: when you run your config.pl what vmnet are you configuring 0-99?
<DevideZero> i have installed nvidia on kubuntu ( generic-16 ) and when i boot i get black screen someone know what i can do ?
<bigleon1> i'm going to need a "remove x update how to for linux challanged peoples" Skreech
<judgen> haha im amazed by the ignorance of chris perelli
<drewcipher_> alyx:  I configure the vmnet0 bridged to whatever NIC i'm using at the time.  So, if wired it is eth0 and wireless eth3
<judgen> im just hoping the transgaming team will work out a way to run gothic
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: well if you have adept just remove xserver-xorg
<alyx> ok so i need to configure a bridge and an NAT
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: it will auto remove everything else
<bigleon1> uhh i don't know how to do that via conscle
<bigleon1> sudo apt-get is one command i know XD
<Dr_Willis> apt
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<drewcipher_> alyx:  I was worried when I removed the "vmnet0 is bridged to eth0" and then remapped it to "vmnet0 is bridged to eth3" that I would break something but so far so good.
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg I think
<crafty_> Dr_Willis, i wanted to thank you 4 u help.  I had a crash
<crafty_> but the USB driv's running fine
<crafty_> ditched the onboard windows shit
<alyx> drewcipher: so you have whatever connection bridged and a NAT set?
<Dr_Willis> upgrade with extreme prejudice. :)
<crafty_> xactly.  besides, you don't know who's spying on u in windows
<alyx> ok so here is what im trying
<drewcipher_> alyx:  I'm not sure about "NAT set".  I'll rerun the vmware-config.pl now and check.
<alyx> k
<crafty_> anything google treat w extreme caution...
<alyx> when i set my bridge to my wireless vm wont load at all
<judgen> gaah. HOW to use decent sound volumes on a realtech or a VIA chipset is beyond me. I guess i will have to reboot to BeOS to listen to music, =(
<crafty_> ttyl
<bigleon1> DaSkreech thats not very reassurring but i'll try
<alyx> ok i cannot use the wireless when i try to bridge to ath0 (wireless card) i get that vm is improperly configured re run config.pl
<DaSkreech> judgen: Sweet. have you seen haiku?
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: oh you may want to install irssi
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: oh wait you aren't ircing on that machine
<bigleon1> i got my kubuntu 7.4 fiesty desktop and my dying laptop0
<bigleon1> can i put live cd on a dvd?
<bigleon1> i'm going through my cd-rw's and they aren't best of quality lmao
<drewcipher_> alyx:  here is the only part I usually need to tweak to switch to wifi.   Maybe I've just been lucky:   http://pastebin.ca/692363
<DaSkreech> bigleon1: :-)
<alyx> thanks
<alyx> ill check it out
<bigleon1> DaSkreech I found one the mysterygunk of the year
<bigleon1> found one with the*
<arash> When is 7.10 release date?
<bigleon1> October Arash
<spiroo> 18 ocober probably
<arash> ok thanks :
<arash> :)*
<JuJuBee> What command should I use to check a drive in linux?
<bigleon1> Is it normal for my Cd drives to refuse to open on my linux machine?
<stdin> !fsck | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> bigleon1  you mean with the button? if they are being accessed they will be 'locked'
<bigleon1> they are empty Dr_willis
<bigleon1> no lighting either
<Dr_Willis> bigleon1 try the eject command.
<difouriane> hello everybody i need a help plz
<JuJuBee> So sudo fsck /dev/sda should work?
<difouriane> i've just install ubuntu , it's my first time using linux ,but i can't see my partitions $
<difouriane> how can i find them
<stdin> JuJuBee: no, the drive needs to be unmounted
<bigleon1> Whats the "eject command"
<Dr_Willis> bigleon1 'eject' :) from a terminal.
<alyx> drewcipher mine should be pretty similar but my wireless card is a pcimcia orinico and its ath0 and vmware doesnt lke that for what ever reaso
<alyx> *reason
<JuJuBee> stdin : I booted from live cd.  Don't think it is mounted at the moment.
<bigleon1> DrSkreech Uninstalling X--server did not fix the laptop
<Dr_Willis> difouriane you mean the installer cant see the hard drive?
<emilsedgh> difouriane: Kubuntu or Ubuntu? they are different :)
<difouriane> i install the system ; but now i don't know where to find my partiotions
<stdin> JuJuBee: ah, then sudo fsck /dev/sda1 or something, you need to give the partition, not just the drive
<difouriane> kubuntu
<spiroo__> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<emilsedgh> difouriane: go to /media :)
<Dr_Willis> difouriane you need to be more clear. :) you got kubuntu isntalled. and want to see what? The WINDOWS partitions?
<stdin> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<difouriane> yes dr wills
<Dr_Willis> i like media:/ in konqueror.
<Dr_Willis> assuming they are mounted.
<Dr_Willis> it shows mine.
<JuJuBee> Ok.  I want to clone a HD (similar to using ghost), but dd is very slow.  Any other suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> or /media/ in konqueror - similer. yet a little different for similer thing.
<JuJuBee> I figured I should to fsck first.
<difouriane> i should write this in konquerror /media/ to see my partitions
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee  theres other backup tools out for linux. I read about a few the other day.. One was on a gparted-livecd even. backupzilla?
<difouriane> i find only cdrom0 and cdrom1
<JuJuBee> K, I'll look.  Thanks Dr_Willis
<difouriane> dr Willis i got only cdrom0 and cdrom1 in /media/
<bigleon1> Sorry those who i was talking to i had a bit of an internet refused to work
<Dr_Willis> try media:/ yet?
<difouriane> like that /media/
<emilsedgh> !repeat | difouriane
<ubotu> difouriane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<emilsedgh> difouriane: go to systemSettings->Advanced->Disks & Filesystem
<alyx> ok f it im trying a different approach
<Dr_Willis> Look at what i am typing... in the konqueror address bar use media:/  (or was it media://) i got it on a bookmark. :) heh..
<Dr_Willis> Its possle the isntaller dident set up any fstab entry for the windows drives.
<alyx> when ever i try to configure the config.pl to ath0 (my wireless card) it tells me to re run config .pl any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> 'how linux mounts/accesses hard drives' :) should be in a top 10 list of things for people to learn about..
<JuJuBee> Dr_Willis : looks like gparted-clonezilla live cd is the one.  Thanks
<difouriane> how to mount my partitions
<Dr_Willis> I use the fuse tools
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_Willis> Thers a dozen ways to configure the stuff.. depending on what you want to do.
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<cody> What linux distro is best for eyecandy?
<cody> and stability
<DaSkreech> deliOS
<Dr_Willis> Eye Candy causes Ocular Cavaties.
<nosrednaekim> cody: (k)ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> asking both is like asking for a "Diet Cola that Tastes Good" :)
<Dr_Willis> and is Healty for you.
<cody> im using that now and it has crashed 3 times in less than 2 weeks
<cody> causing me lots of grief -_-
<cody> whats second to kbuntu
<poison--> ubuntu
<poison--> :D
<thedman> cody: I've had good success with pclos for a desktop.
<cody> -_-
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu. :)
<poison--> than edubuntu
<poison--> lol
<Dr_Willis> mythubuntu :)
<cody> ouside of the buntu family XD
<poison--> roftll
<difouriane> the ntfs-config doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> difouriane install it.
<bigleon1> testing ...
<poison--> cody, try mint linux
<bigleon1> anybody hear me, kubuntu gone crazy on me
<Dr_Willis> Using Mint Linux at the moment also. :)
<JuJuBee> Anybody ever hear of a Dell optiplex gx620 not shutting down or rebooting correctly?  I just did a fresh install and most of the time a reboot does not work, it hangs and I need to power off.
<poison--> bigleon1, sup
<poison--> jujubee, is acpi enable
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee seen that on a lot of machines befor. apci/mb/bios quirks normally.
<JuJuBee> poison-- not sure.  Bios enabled?
<poison--> u  might wanna add to grub: acpi=off apm=on
<poison--> if your bios lets u disable, better
<ScorpKing> cody: go look on distrowatch :)
<poison--> u can always edit grub menu.lst and add those i told before
<Dr_Willis> yep. make a sample test entry. :) then if needed make those options the defaults
<poison--> cody, i forgot, mint is ubuntu based too
<poison--> lmao
<cody> whats so dif between mint and kbuntu?
<Dr_Willis> poison-- yes it is. :)
<Dr_Willis> cody incliuded codecs, and a few other tweaks.
<poison--> nice looks too
<cody> cool
<Dr_Willis> and a few other packages/tools
<JuJuBee> Where would I find the settings in the bios?  I don't see them
<Dr_Willis> Looks the same as my kubuntu desktop. :) since im using the same home dirs...
<Dr_Willis> so same configs/settings.
<poison--> jujubee, when booting, press ESC
<poison--> to axx menu
<JuJuBee> Do you  mean get into bios?
<poison--> no
<cody> which is better for eyecandt gnome or kde?
<poison--> if u can disable in bios, good, disable and try
<cody> i jsut want my comp to look nice and run smoothly XD
<Dr_Willis> cody  enlightenment. :)
<poison--> kde
<cody> knuntu hates me
<ScorpKing> cody: kde
<poison--> :D
<cody> how si enlightenment?
<cody> is
* Dr_Willis points out that Eyecandy is Vague....
<cody> nvm il go to the web
<Dr_Willis> goood idea...
<nosrednaekim> a GUI is eye candy ;)
<Dr_Willis> Theres a Mint-Enlightnment variant. :)
<bigleon_> Testing kubuntu is currently hating on me
<nosrednaekim> right intellikey?
<Dr_Willis> and a Mint-Kde variant
<JuJuBee> poison-- : do not see it in the bios.  Is it under power?
<bigleon_> i'm having serious lag issues and i don't know why.
<Dr_Willis> bigleon_ shake the network cable some - ya got stray bits stuckin it.
<poison--> jujubee, should be
<drewcipher_> alyx:  was away.  I think I have a pcmcia Ornoco card... going on a hunt...
<nosrednaekim> !pate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<alyx> ok
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thedman> cody: try pclinuxos2007
<difouriane> salut
<JuJuBee> Dont see it anywhere under power.
<Dr_Willis> I HATED pcLinuxOS
<Dr_Willis> :)
<poison--> ok jujubee, lets do it the hard way than
<bigleon_> Dr_Willis, well it only seems Konversation was doing it, but it seems to fixxed it self.
<bigleon_> Maybe...
<poison--> reboot and before it loads X, press ESC
<thedman> I prefer kubuntu but pclinuxos just works for almost everything out of the box.
<Dr_Willis> thedman it did not like my machines.. for some odd reason.
<bigleon_> I don't think i'm lagging although bottem right says 96 s lag
<difouriane> ooooooooooooooof how can i do for my partitions
<Dr_Willis> thedman this was a  few months back however. :)
<bigleon_> wait okay i think i'm fine now. i just started yelling at my computer how it was an idiot. :D it seems when in doubt it always works.
<cody> can someone point me to the enlightenment mint distro
<Dr_Willis> cody they got mention of it on the mint linux web site.
<cody> k
<Dr_Willis> not sure its been released yet however.
<JuJuBee> poison-- hang on need to reboot...
<cody> not in the download list
<bigleon_> Is there a download manager thats built into kubuntu so I can download and be able to reconnect cause i think my nets gone wacky
<Dr_Willis> Its one of the works in progress. Maybe some mention of it on the forums/wiki/beta releases
<Dr_Willis> bigleon_ wget is handy
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Install_Enlightenment_E17_desktop_on_Mint
<nosrednaekim> bigleon_: I wrote a little python script to do that......you interested
<Dr_Willis> of course one could add the mint repos to a ubuntu box and install Enlightment that way also. :)
<bigleon_> I think it is my College network going lame on me
<ScorpKing> uhm.. what's the program in KDE to connect to VNC connections again?
<nosrednaekim> KVRC?
<nosrednaekim> I think.
<cody> thanks
<ScorpKing> ok
<paolo__> krdc, maybe
<JuJuBee> poison-- not successful?  X loaded
<bigleon_> I'll take first handy dandy dl link :D
<cody> IS mint novice friendly?
<kristjan_> bigleon_: for kde where is kget
<nosrednaekim> cody: yeah
<cody> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> cody yes.. and thats also vague. :)
<Dr_Willis> ya got your 'mom and dad' friendly.. then a 'person wanting to LEARN linux' friendly. :0
<drewcipher_> alyx:  my oronoco gold card shows up as eth4.  when I re-run vmware-config.pl it allows me to set "vmnet0 is bridged to eth4" and appears to be happy.
<poison--> jujubee, reboot again and start pressing ESC like crazy
<poison--> should work now
<cody> It has no mention of what Mint version their using
<Dr_Willis> poison-- or have him edit the menu.lst and SHOW THE MENUS by default. :)
<poison--> true
<alyx> not sure why mine always shows as ath0 dewcipher
<JuJuBee> Do you want the grub menu?
<paolo__> i need help about connecting my mobile phone to the system
<poison--> jujubee, yeah, u should edit it
<JuJuBee> Oh, I can get that...
<JuJuBee> brb
<poison--> just try and add: acpi=off apm=on
<bigleon_> Alright well i'm tring to get live cd for the beta gusty or w/e and i useing my Firefox and dl froze on me
<JuJuBee> for kernel or initrd?
<cody> Dr_Willis: They have no mention of which distro of mint i should use
<YazzY> hi there chaps
<nosrednaekim> hey
<YazzY> what comes after feisty  ?
<Dr_Willis> cody flip a coin. It dosent matter.
<nosrednaekim> gutsy
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> or shouldent matter. :)
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: you think gutsy woudl be stable enough to run on a desktop ?
<cody> Great Xd
<alyx> drewcipher: i get that its not configured correctly for my machine when i try to use ath0 i dont know anymore
<bigleon_> << trying to get gutsy but the world hates him, specially the College network
<YazzY> or to be ran on a desktop
<cody> watch me download and install then i die XD
<paolo__> i connect my mobile trough a BT dongle. what is the name of the device?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. How is the UUID for a drive calculated anyway?  This site implies if you resize a hard drive. its UUID changes?
<nosrednaekim> YazzY: probably not if you aren't interesting in doing bug reports and being unstable at times.
<cody> hmmm gnome or kde for 3.0
<JuJuBee> poison-- add those for kernel or initrd
<poison--> jujubee
<Dr_Willis> cody when in doubt go with the normal common gnome desktop version.
<Dr_Willis> i always install the other desktops later.
<poison--> root=UUID=796b3466-bc5e-4f51-9ec6-7c111f919d5e ro vga=791 quiet splash
<drewcipher_> alyx:  when I do an lspcmcia I get this:   Socket 0 Device 0:      [orinoco_cs]             (bus ID: 0.0)
<poison--> try: root=UUID=796b3466-bc5e-4f51-9ec6-7c111f919d5e ro acpi=off apm=on quiet splash
<JuJuBee> K
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: i need some newer software that is not avaliable for feisty and i was wondering whether i could give gutsy a shot but not crash and burn trying
<drewcipher_> alyx:  not sure that helps at all but my system does *think* it is orinoco.
<cody> Dr_Willis: I was more refering to the ammount of dependancies that i will have to be confused about after i install because im using wirless linksys most linux distros hate me
<alyx> but here is an odd one drewcipher, i have two wireless cards ath0 (orinoco pcimcia) and my eth1 (brodcom internal) im not using the brodcom because its driver support just is non existent with the brodconm disabled i wonder if i can turn on the brodcom and get it to work...
<nosrednaekim> YazzY: what software?
<poison--> cody, u should consider MAC OS :D
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: i.e eclipse
<cody> poison--: -_- i hate macs
<nosrednaekim> you can probably get a recent version of that somewhere on the web
<alyx> nope it auto disables
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: i have it installed as a binary i downloaded from eclipse.org but you know, i would like to have it avaliable in dpkg repo
<drewcipher_> alyx:  I use my broadcom.  I was lucky and it worked out of the box.   Broadcom NexXtreme BCM5752
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: i know linux failry well,i am developing embedded apliances based on linux, i just dont want to spend days on fixing bugs
<nosrednaekim> YazzY: ah.. right... well go ahead if you WANT to.. but its not stable.
<ScorpKing> if i have a vnc server running on xp but the firewall only have port 22 open on the router to a linux server on the internal network, is there a way i can connect to it?
<nosrednaekim> YazzY: you won't be fixing bugs... just reporting them..
<nosrednaekim> and have your computer broken until they get fixed by someone else
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: sometimes i need to fix stuff manually as well
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: right :)
<bigleon_> How do i open up the kubuntu kget?
<alyx> yeah mines a bcmw54 i think or something like that
<nosrednaekim> bigleon_: you have to install it.
<alyx> i just bought the orinoco because it works out of the box with no issues
<bigleon_> there a sudo command for me to auto install it?
<YazzY> if it breaks i will just go for desktopbsd or pcbsd
<cody> I know linux hates radeon but ae there drivers for a "Radeon x1050"
<Dr_Willis> !find kget
<ubotu> Found: kget
<Dr_Willis> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<cody> !Radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> kget is quite nice
<drewcipher_> alxy: I have the orinoco for the same reason.  kismet works, etc.     No support for it on Vista out of the box for what that's worth.
<bigleon_> i checked my adept and it doesn't hjave it
<drewcipher_> alyx: I'm not sure anything is wrong with your card.  I just don't have the vmware skillz to help you beyond the vmnet readdressing
<JuJuBee> poison-- : sorry, my daughter called to tell me that our cat caught a mouse and is slurping the intestines like spaghetti...  I edited the line and pressed 'b' for boot.
<alyx> thats kool im going to figure it out some how lol
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: any idea why gutsy-backports/multiverse and universe is not avaliable ?
<JuJuBee> If this works, do I manually edit the menu.lst to add those switched?
<poison--> jujubee, if my daghter do dat, i will for sure give her beer
<nosrednaekim> YazzY: since it is the latest.... there ARE no backports :)
<poison--> yes jujubee
<JuJuBee> my daughter only 13, and don't like beer, money is better :)
<YazzY> so why did i also get Ign http://no.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Translation-en_US running apt-get update ?
<poison--> well, my daughter has obly two months old.. but
<YazzY> nosrednaekim: ^^
<poison--> her pappa luvs beer
<poison--> :D
<JuJuBee> Yea, the younger ones like it more...
<JuJuBee> No joy!
<JuJuBee> Pressed reboot, screen is off, cpu still on.
<poison--> hummm
<poison--> wtf
<poison--> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<poison--> try those :D
<JuJuBee> What is acpi?
<JuJuBee> This computer is only 1year old.
<alyx> ok how do i figure out what "linux headers" i need to install?
<alyx> or what are already installed?
<JuJuBee> I will try noacpi.
<poison--> alyx, generic should do the trick
<poison--> jujubee, acpi is energy control
<poison--> and a fuckin headache
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JuJuBee> I see that.
<poison--> sorry
<poison--> my bad
<bigleon_> When i book up kubuntu I see the blue load bar and then this green dotted line and it just stops (running 6.10)
<JuJuBee> Funny thing is that sometimes it reboots or shutdown fine...
<poison--> jujubee, dats weird
<poison--> bigleon, live cd
<paolo__> can someone help me with some about /dev/ ?
<JuJuBee> Just did a "Turn Off" and it rebooted.
<JuJuBee> OMG
<poison--> lol
<JuJuBee> NOT funny :(
<JuJuBee> ;)
<poison--> u should try a clean install :D
<poison--> think theres sumtin quite messed up
<JuJuBee> This is a clean install, in fact it is the 4th clean install.
<poison--> damn..
<JuJuBee> iirc, there was some message during boot from cd that flashed across screen about REBOOT disables in hardware?
<poison--> dunno
<poison--> never had dat issue
<bigleon1> Rawr!!! -.- I hating konservation it's going all dorked out on me -.- Anyways, where does one get "kget" i checkd adept manager. Also my other linux machine has gone wacked at kubuntu load screen, finished loading stuff, then this green dotte dline appeared under the blue bar, and it won't do anything now i can't even press Crtl+alt+F1
<poison--> tested kubuntu with asus, acer and via laptops.. no issues
<nosrednaekim> Via lappys?
<nosrednaekim> wow... where did you get one of those?
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> bigleon1: boot into recovery mode..
<hermit> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bigleon1> okay konversation is really laggy is their an alternative?
<emilsedgh> bigleon1: Kopete :)
<poison--> nosrednaekim> the company i work imports them and resell
<poison--> and asus too
<poison--> nice stuff too
<poison--> for a cheap LE
<acidBURN> ready a article that ubuntu is going to have more goodies, than kubuntu in the next version (Gutsy Gibbon)
<nosrednaekim> sweet.
<DexterF> hi
<nosrednaekim> cheap?
<DexterF> got a usb card reader
<poison--> yep
<deviance> Whats the command to delete the lock on adept again
<poison--> 400 USD
<DexterF> plug in a CF once, works, umount, replug, works, umount, replug - nothing
<DexterF> wth?
<nosrednaekim> US>?
<poison--> us dolars
<poison--> or sumtin like dat
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nosrednaekim> poison--: link :)
<poison--> www.idot.com.tw
<deviance> Thanks
<poison--> i resell them here in brazil with kubuntu :D
<poison--> 30-50 per week
<jhutchins_wk> poison--: $400 US for a flash card reader?
<poison--> no ffs.. for a laptop
<jhutchins_wk> poison--: Ah - now that's reasonable.
<poison--> :D
<jhutchins_wk> I know electronics were significantly more expensive in Britain than they are here - like 4x.
<nosrednaekim> poison--: ah.... i brazil... I wanted one in the US :)
<poison--> think u can buy them there too
<poison--> i guess
<DevideZero> how i can fix my kubuntu display ? ( have black screen after nvidia driver installion )
<nosrednaekim> never seen one.
<sayers> whats with the new update? On gutsy the update does not want to work
<jhutchins_wk> nosrednaekim: Asus has some pretty cheap ones.
<sayers> DevideZero: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as sudo
<poison--> x51 is cheap
<jhutchins_wk> sayers: Gutsy's still in #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> eeepc.... yeah I know... thy look sweet.
<DevideZero> sayers , this will fix it or return me to the old driver ?
<MG> DevideZero: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change "nvidia" to "nv", ctrl-alt-Backspace
<DevideZero> MG , but i want nvidia driver
<MG> nope, no ctrl-alt-Backspace,  init 2
<MG> one step at a time
<DevideZero> so what todo from them both ? (what sayers gave me or ctrl+alt+backspace ot init 2 ) ?
<MG> init 2
<DevideZero> ok thanks
<ardchoille> If you're changing video drivers all you need to do is edit xorg and then log out and restart xorg from the login screen
<MG> what if you x display is borked?
<cody> soooo...
<MG> your, that is
<cody> enlightenment = eyecandy
<Dr_Willis> im not  sure the init method works any more.
<ardchoille> MG: Can't that be fixed with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<MG> idunno
<ardchoille> I'm pretty sure it can
<MG> ok, then i'm pretty sure it can too
<paolo__> can someone help me with kitchensync?
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_Willis: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart might be sufficient.
<Dr_Willis> power down, unplug the pc... bury it in the yard for 3 months.. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: lol
<ScorpKing> how can i wget only .jpg in one directory on a server? wget http://server.com/pictures/*.jpg doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> ScorpKing because the SHELL is seeing the * wildcard. perhaps.
<ScorpKing> any other way?
<Dr_Willis>  wget has some very picky options. :) ya may want to read its docs/examples... you might have to quote the arguments..
<rrazpo> lu tout le monde =)
<Dr_Willis> kget is a front end also to the command
<Dr_Willis> Its possible the server wont allow wildcards.
<ScorpKing> ok. man wget then... :)
<Dr_Willis> theresl also curl and..hmm htttrack? for mirroring web sites
<Dr_Willis> i think thats the command.
<ScorpKing> i only want the pics in one directory. i'm aware of htttrack but never tried it.
<Dr_Willis> wget 'http://whatever/*.jpg' MIGHT work. :)
<ScorpKing> nope. i tried
<Dr_Willis> wget also has 10000000000000 options. :)
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<ScorpKing> i see. reading man wget.
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Can't you dl that jpeg with firefox?
<kkathman> argggh  I have a notification going off and I dont know what it belongs to !!
<cody_> Anyone know if there is a working friver for Radeon X1050
<cody_> driver*
<cody_> iv looked all over
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: there is about 20 and i don't feel like clicking.
<kkathman> this is driving me crazy - this loud chime dings every so often and I cant tie it to anything Im running
<runlevelten> You use wget -A to do that.
<ScorpKing> mmm. lets see
<cody_> You talking to me?
<jussi01> kkathman: its not email arriving?
<kkathman> nope thats a nice soft little chime - this one is like loud and obnoxious
<ScorpKing> runlevelten: nope. i must be doing something wrong.
<kkathman> imagine an old typwriter bell amplified x200
<nagyv> hello! could someone help me to figure out why I can not connect to my new laser keyboard? hcitool scan finds it, but hidd --connect always times out.
<kkathman> jussi01:  Ive been to the system notifications and theres no sound there associated with anything
<ritzcracker> kkathman you sure its not your irc proggie mine used to do that till i disabled it
<jussi01> kkathman: its not a kopete or konversation sound?
<kkathman> ritzcracker jussi01 well I use kopete yes, but removed the notifications except for when someone messages me.  So I'd see the little bubble with that chime if that were it
<kkathman> I use kvirc not konversation
<jussi01> kkathman: how about in irc?
<lnx_> i have changed the driver to "nv" but i want nvidia , so how i can install nvidia driver right ( without to get black screen after the install ) ?
<jussi01> !ati | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> lnx_: Did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<kkathman> jussi01:  it could be , but Ive failed to notice anything in the irc channels when the chime rings - i.e .highlighted text, etc
<runlevelten> unless you're just pointing it to a web page and expecting it to get a file listing from that...
<lnx_> kkathman , no , now i will
<ScorpKing> runlevelten: wget http://server.bla/pictures/ *.jpg resolve the pictures as url's and then goes to http://thispicturename.jpg/
<runlevelten> Won't that just pick up the jpegs in the cwd?
<ScorpKing> that's what i thought but it doesn't.
<lnx_> the say " if you are using kubuntu follow ubuntu 6.10 , but i find thing like " System menu at the top of the screen." in kubuntu  , there isnt guide just for kubuntu ?
<Matyo> Pls click on him afterwards you may quit:
<Matyo> http://www.nicefaces.eu/?link=select&id=1896&voks=10
<runlevelten> who says if you're using kubuntu follow ubuntu 6.10?
* runlevelten follows that link
<lnx_> runlevelten , "Note: If you are using Kubuntu, please follow the instructions for Ubuntu 6.10"
<pramod> Hello friends...
<pramod> :D
<runlevelten> Where?
<runlevelten> Not on the binary driver howto, which is what I thought you were talking about
<lnx_> runlevelten , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<lnx_> ooopppppps sorry your right
<cezar> hi
<ScorpKing> welcome stdin.
<cezar> guys, good bye
<recon> is there any way to save open pages in konqueror when you close it, like in firefox?
<lnx_> someone know what to do ?
<runlevelten> Anyway, just sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<YazzY> recon: yes, you can store them as web profile before closing konq
<lnx_> i have the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run driver i cant just install him ?
<runlevelten> You can also save a session at any time by choosing "save tabs as folder" from the bookmarks folder
<runlevelten> *bookmarks menu in konqy, even
<jhutchins_wk> recon: If you leave them open when you log out, they'll be restored next session, but the only way to save them when closing konq is to bookmark them.
<jhutchins_wk> Oh, or what YazzY said.
<runlevelten> then you can open your bookmarks menu, right click the folder you saved earlier and select "open in tabs"
<runlevelten> to reload the session later
<recon> huh. OK.
<recon> (although firefox was a little easier...)
<runlevelten> (and is now stuffed up because you have to have a shell script to stop it showing a dialog at startup)
<recon> runlevelten: i do?
<runlevelten> the "restore session/new session" dialog really really sucks.
<recon> runlevelten: no, that's usually only when you close it improperly. there's a setting that says "restore tabs and windows on startup".
<runlevelten> No. If you shut down the machine normally, firefox thinks it crashed.
<recon> runlevelten: ...hitting the big X isn't that much of a deal...
<runlevelten> It's a big deal when you're preloading firefox on 300 machines.
<runlevelten> Because it doesn't preload. It opens 300 dialogs. With 300 big Xs.
<recon> runlevelten: i was talking about the X that closes the window...
<runlevelten> Yes, I know...
<pramod> i have a program that's not working in linux...
<runlevelten> ?
<pramod> can anyone help me out please???
<runlevelten> pramod: what program?
<pramod> jbaci
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pramod> u know it?
<ScorpKing> no
<pramod> hell...
<pramod> it's for concurrent programming...
<ScorpKing> :)
<pramod> :(
<runlevelten> !adeptfixz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptfixz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* ScorpKing is off to google...
<pramod> help me someone who knows how to run jbaci on Linux Kubuntu...
<runlevelten> what did you get when you tried to build it?
<runlevelten> pramod: ^] 
<pramod> yaeh
<runlevelten> what did you get when you tried to build it?
<pramod> i first unzipped the file...
<pramod> unzipped it in a directory...
<pramod> it uses Java libraries...
<pramod> when i run them via console and execute the jar file... the jbaci window appears.. but i get Error...
<pramod> i take a program and compile it it compiles... when i run it... it gives a java application error...
<waylandbill> pramod: just because it can compile doesn't mean the code is free from run-time exceptions.
<pramod> well
<runlevelten> Oh for God's sake it unzips everything into the current directory
<pramod> the code runs on other machines... and the code is a C++ code...
<pramod> only the interface is done in Java...
<runlevelten> I'll be cleaning bits of that up weeks from now :\ right, new folder
<pramod> perhaps there is a problem with the Java Library...
<waylandbill> pramod: the fact that it runs on other machines doesn't mean it is exception free either. The programmers may have not counted on a condition that may not exist all the time.
<pramod> hmm perhaps...
<pramod> well got to try it...
<pramod> i have taken the windows version of it...
<pramod> so friends... u got any interesting programs that can be added on linux kubuntu???
<waylandbill> pramod: you probably could contact the software's author and find out more about the error.
<pramod> i have just installed the firefox.. and it rocks.. :D
<christoffernors> Hey. How can i change the shortcut "Alt+Left and Alt+Right" to another key? (im using gnome ubuntu). Thankyou.
<pramod> Well... the executable file is in .jar format
<pramod> i.e.multiplatform...
<waylandbill> pramod: there's tons of installable apps in the apt repositories.
<runlevelten> Hahaha.
<runlevelten> Sorry. Jaded programmer.
<pramod> apt repositories?
<pramod> where's that?
<waylandbill> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ScorpKing> lol
<stdin> christoffernors: better to ask in #ubuntu then
<christoffernors> wierd though.. that this is the default channel?
<waylandbill> christoffernors: using which client?
<pramod> and a good player fo my mp3 files??
<christoffernors> Konversation
<stdin> !players | pramod
<ubotu> pramod: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<waylandbill> christoffernors: yeah. Konversation does default to this channel. :)
<pramod> ok thanx
<christoffernors> wack
<ScorpKing> o :)
<stdin> christoffernors: well, it is a KDE app
<waylandbill> christoffernors: just change it in the server dialog and the wackness goes away. :)
<christoffernors> wierd that its default with ubuntu then?
<pramod> well thanx a lot guys...
<pramod> God Bless You all..
<waylandbill> pramod: amarok is installed by default and works well even with ipods.
<pramod> i will be back with new questions
<runlevelten> Bye then pramod :)
<ardchoille> !tastymenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tastymenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pramod> well here when i load an mp3 file in amarok it freezes...
<pramod> and am using linux feisty fawn...
<pramod> the newest one...
<pramod> :D
<waylandbill> submit a bug report.
<pramod> how?
<ardchoille> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stdin> pramod: it's already been reported, just install libxine1-ffmpeg and restart amarok
<pramod> ok thank you...
<waylandbill> that brings up a good point. remember to check if a bug has been reported before submitting a duplicate. :)
<ScorpKing> pramod: this might help a little - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Projects
<pramod> ok... thanx a lot brothers.
<ariane> hi. a couple of minutes ago, when i logged on my session, kde wasn't able to start kicker and other dashboard apps. i restarted it and all the apps never started this time too...does someone knows how to fix that bug and could explain me how to do so please?
<ScorpKing> oops. :)
<pramod> yes it works...
<pramod> thanx a lot guys...
<jhutchins_wk> ariane: First, from console try renaming ~/.kde to clear your personal settings.
<jhutchins_wk> ariane: (Then try restarting kde - ctrl-alt-backspace or log in).
<ariane> jhutchins_wk: i rebooted...wasn't that supposed to fix the problem !?!
<jhutchins_wk> ariane: This is not windows.
<jussi01> lol
<jhutchins_wk> ariane: Have you been running GUI apps with sudo?
<runlevelten> rebooting is great if your problem is that you're not wasting enough time/electricity :)
<jussi01> its funny, since restarting x is a trauma for me...
<jhutchins_wk> There are things that reboots fix in linux, but that's not the way to bet.
<jhutchins_wk> Armed with my trusty live CD's I go forth to rescue data from a damsel's XP box.
<jhutchins_wk> l8r
<jussi01> rebooting? pah... who does that?
<runlevelten> People changing their hardware or their kernel.
<bigleon1> Testing 1-2
<bigleon1> Is Konversation stil hating on me? I'm having major issues with lag on this thing, and i'm sure it's not my net, but i'm having issues with knetwork manager thing
<ScorpKing> bigleon1: set the number of lines konversation remembers lower, maybe that helps
<hassane>  /msg [DB-FR] XDCC-ONE_PIECE xdcc send #14
<Bigleon12> Hello?
<jussi01> 1 minute...
<jussi01> thats it?
<jussi01> ffs...
* genii sips a coffee
<ubuntu> Why doesnt KUBUNTU ship with Koffice?
<lnx_> i just have installed kubuntu , someone know easy way to install nvidia 5200 fx geforce ? ( exept envy ) ?
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bjwebb> why is there no ffmpeg-dev package?
<runlevelten> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager, then run restricted-manager.
<runlevelten> Done.
<runlevelten> right, bed.
<lnx_> runlevelten , are you sure ?  ive read that this is not good way ? ( better to install 100.14.11 nvidia driver ) ?
<runlevelten> night kubunters :)
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, for that card, restricted manager should work fine
<lnx_> runlevelten what ?
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , but i want to install the nvidia driver this is the same ?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, that app will autodetect and install the correct driver for your card
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, if it doesn't work, come back here and I'll help you do a manual install
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , so it will install this : "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1" ? ( i have reinstalled kubuntu 7 times and im tired from this :( i want to do it once and right . . . )
<ubuntu> &leave
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, you don't want the 100 series drivers...
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, not for a 5200
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , why not ?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, they don't help any, easier to use the older ones
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, let me walk you through installing them by hand
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, open up a konsole
<lnx_> i just want the best preformance that my card can give
<lnx_> ok
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, in the konsole: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , i cant do this adept is running updates , i will have to wait them to finish
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, wait for that to finish
<ScorpKing> lnx_: just to let you know, i have the same card in my other box and it works great.
<lnx_> ScorpKing , i know that in ubuntu its worked fine ( just stop gdm , sh the driver , start gdm ) and its ok but kubuntu is not the same
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, while adept's doing it's thing, let's back up your current config file
<lnx_> xorf.conf ?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, yup
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, are you comfortable in a cmd line?
<lnx_> ok will make backup in desktop
<lnx_> yes ( i think so )
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, so you can copy that file back from the desktop in a cmd line?
<lnx_> yes
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, good
<cody> Can anyone help me burn an iso
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, you may also want to install irssi in case you run into trouble and need to come back here
<ScorpKing> cody: use k3b
<hitmanWilly> cody, k3b should set everything up automatically
<lnx_> other question : in this update it install 16-generic and i had 15 generic , and now i have to choose when the computer start between them , what to choose ?
<Daisuke_Ido> the new one
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, choose the newest one unless you run into problems
<zblach> hey all. how do I manually unlock kicker?
<lnx_> and i need to save all the olds or i can delete them ?
<zgmf-x20a> #ktorrent
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, i'd reccomend keeping at least one backup one around, in case something screws up
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, it's been known to happen
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: i have several kernels littering my grub, i should probably get rid of a few, eh?
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido, you can if you want, but its really no big deal
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido, unless you're running short on drive space
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm always running short on drive space :D
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> even when i'm ont
<Daisuke_Ido> i like to maximize available space for days when i want to download a 30gb torre^H^H^H^H^H copy of the gutenberg project
<hitmanWilly> heh, i usually have at least 2-3 kernels lying around, but then again I roll my own
<Daisuke_Ido> quickest way just to sudo rm -rf the appropriate directories then grub-update?
<Daisuke_Ido> never actually gotten rid of a kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> was always too scared to :D
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido, actually, you can pull them through apt
<BluesKaj> kernels can't take up really all that much space , seeing that a live cd is barely 700MB
<hitmanWilly> yeah, about 30 mb a pop IIRC, at least for a kitchen sink ubuntu one
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i think i'll keep what i have.  i forgot i installed feisty fresh on this one
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> so i just have 2.6.20-15 and -16
<newsense> !firewall
<Ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Daisuke_Ido> laptop has several though, being a testing machine for gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> (which i love, by the way
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , you really think that 100.14.11 is not the best driver for my card ? sound strange alot of peeople have told my that this is the best nvidia driver
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, it is for the new cards, but it doesn't add any functionality for older ones, like a 5200
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, anyway, let me know when the updates are finished
<lnx_> yea , ok its less than 5 minutes i guess , and i will need to restart my computer after the updates to boot from generic-16
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok
<lnx_> brb
<lnx_> im back , the updates have finished
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, in a konsole: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lnx_> ready
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, done?
<lnx_> yes , installed succsessfully
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, once that finishes, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sousl> Is there a msn chat program that also supports @yahoo passport id's as a friend than just @hotmail's?
<hitmanWilly> sousl, gaim/pidgin/kopete does them all
<lnx_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<lnx_> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<lnx_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<laptop> hola
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, that's good. now you just need to restart X
<lnx_> killall X , then sudo X ?
<sousl> hitmanwilly, I have tried adding a friend to my msn buddy list that has a @yahoo id, and it says it's not valid..
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, that should restart X
<BluesKaj> sousl, i think kopete supports yahoo and msn
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , in the console or ctrl + alt + f1 ?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, if X fails on restart, try a full reboot, and if that fails, restrore your backed up xorg.conf
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, either or
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, actually, konsole
<ScorpKing> i use kopete for yahoo and it works great.
<lnx_> ok iwill right back
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm vacationing in a little bubble of nostalgia right now...
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido, ?
<Daisuke_Ido> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> because it's so very offtopic, but so awesome i have to share it with someone
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, any luck?
<Rask330> Can anyone help me with a sound problem in a fresh install of kubuntu?  My sound adapter (VIA 8235) is listed in the output of "aplay -l", and seems to be recognized by KDE and everything.  I've turned up all the levels in Kmix... but at the end of it all, I hear nothing.
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , i got black screen when i restart kdm and then i did restart to the computer and now its work prefect
<lnx_> thanks for the help
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, yeah, needed to load the kernel module
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, there's a way to do it without a reboot, but that's harder to explain :)
<lnx_> i dont need to have any "nvidia xserver settings" shortcut in kmenu ?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, it has some cool settings in there, but no, you don't need it
<cody> Hopefully mint will recognize my linksys card
<hitmanWilly> cody, if ubuntu does/doesn't, then mint probably will/won't
<cody> Someone did it for me ^_^ so i have no clue
<bigleon_> Hello?
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , how i can see these settings that you talked about ?
<bigleon_> Question, Running this Knetwork manager, and it won't use my wireless nic why? Everytime i run it to connect it stalls at 28pct
<BluesKaj> !wireless | bigleon_
<Ubotu> bigleon_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rask330> I found the comprehensive sound guide thing, but it seemed to think that all was well if "aplay -l" listed the sound card.  Nothing I do in Kmix seems to allow me to hear anything. :)
<Rask330> Anyone have any suggestions, or should I just stick around and ask again later? ^^;
<BluesKaj> Rask330, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<Rask330> Already selected.
<lnx_> how i can change things liek resolution or screen refresh rate ?
<bigleon_> I swear i'm going to beat my head through my desk... gah idk linux is hating on met today >.<!!!! arg.... none of the help.ubuntu pages will load
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: use w3m to browse :)
<bigleon_> ScorpKing: What is w3m?
<ScorpKing> cli browser
<ScorpKing> u can also use linx
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  ALSA is already selected as KDE's audio device-- it still produces no sound.
<bigleon_> I'm using firefox. idk why it's all whacky typically it behaves the best for me.
<BluesKaj> Rask330, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,byb using the "M" key
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: o ya, uhm, i won't advise hitting ur head on the desk, it might hurt a lot. :)
<bigleon_> ScorpKing: it would rid fustration kubuntu has been inflicting on me all afternoon. By repleacing it with a different pain.
<ScorpKing> lol
<bigleon_> First Kubuntu didnt want to work on my laptop
<bigleon_> then it did, and updated to 6.10
<bigleon_> Now my laptop won't work for me at all (os wise) even recovery on it gone wack.
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  Done.  Only Line was muted, of those four... but it still produces nothing.
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: don't you have a 7.04 disk?
<bigleon_> To top it off, for 1 hour today (before i left for dinner.) Konversation went crazy... and kept dcing from irc channel
<bigleon_> It's in the mail
<bigleon_> unfortunately thats 4-6 weeks
<cody> how do i open an exe in linux
<cody> i need the WMP54GS.inf drivers
<bigleon_> !wine Cody
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine cody - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigleon_> use wine
<bigleon_> cody
<flavius> all right, newbie here. How do I found out what Ubuntu version I have ? and also..that nickname, dapper, edgy ..what is all that ?
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: it does take a while
<flavius> *find
<bigleon_> ScropKing: that it does, unfornately i got fed up with windows tried to go to Linux because in past it has always been relaible to a point. and... well ... you know lmao
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: why don't you just stick to 6.10 for now? at least you'll be able to use ur laptop till u get the cd.
<bigleon_> well cause 6.10 is what crashed on my laptop the disks i got is dapper
<Tm_T> !version | flavius
<Ubotu> flavius: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<bigleon_> my desktop semi sucesfully updated to 7.04
<ScorpKing> mmm. i see why ur frustrated.
<bigleon_> i had to go eat some egg rolls to calm down...
<BluesKaj> Rask330, , do you have an IEC958 AC'97 ctrl in kmix output ..if so make sure it's turned om, as well as the output and switches tabs
<BluesKaj> om = on
<flavius> thank u ! codename feisty running here :)
* ScorpKing will go make some coffee for bigleon_
<bigleon_> NOt typicaqlly an angry person yet computers always seem to get me...
<flavius> sorry folks, just too excited. 6 hours on Linux so far and i can say i am not going back to windows
<bigleon_> I got my caffine scorpking on my 4th 2lieter today of moutain dew
<rdvon> I need to know how to make my separate linux hard drive available in windows so I can move around a few files... is this possible?
<vip3rousmango> Hey, I'm having issues connecting my Sony Cybershot via USB. Kubuntu won't read/or even acknowlage that something was plugged in..
<bigleon_> !kget
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> vip3rousmango, card or dongle ?
<bigleon_> isn't kget a dl manager for Kubuntu?
<vip3rousmango> BluesKaj: what?
<ScorpKing> yes
<rdvon> can I use it? :3
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: i think it's a frontend for wget.
<vip3rousmango> BluesKaj: Im trying to connect the camera itself (with an internal mem of 56mb) via USB, i dont have a duo stick in it yet.
<bigleon_> I'm just trying to find a download manager so i can just dl gutsy or w/e and try that on my laptop
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  Done, but still nothing.  :(
<lnx_> how i can setting my screen resolution ?
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: wget will work
<BluesKaj> Rask330, turn your media off and back on again
<bigleon_> can i get that off a sudo command? or do i gotta get it off the net
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  My media?
<bigleon_> sudo apt-get wget
<BluesKaj> media player that is
<bigleon_> sudo apt-get install wget **
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  I'm just pushing the "test sound" button in the system settings panel.
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: gimme a sec. i'll find a link for you. - i think it's installed by default.
<BluesKaj> Rask330, also in kmix make sure the mix light is on in the switch tab
<bigleon_> hmm it's already installed, so how do i open it up?
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  It is on.
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: i'll give u something just now that you can type. my laptop is slow. :(
<BluesKaj> well Rask330 , that's about all i can do , short of a relogin , that might work
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: what's ur location?
<bigleon_> can i open up wget with a GUI?
<bigleon_> or is it only  command based?
<bigleon_> I live in Kansas, USA
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  Nope... that didn't work either. =(
<bigleon_> i want to get Gutsy GIbbon
<BluesKaj> Rask330, and of check your levels , at least 60% and make sure your KB mute isn't on (if one exists)
<bigleon_> but i can't seem to open any ubunto.com sites
<BluesKaj> if nothing else works ...it beats me :(
<cash> Hello , can  some one help me find RU chanel ?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon_, try kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> !ru
<Ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: 7.10 isn't working too well yet
<cash> thnx a loTT
<bigleon_> oh can you get me a live disk dl for 7.04 then
<bigleon_> i can't seem to get anywebsite but google for some reason
<feierfox> hello
<Rask330> BluesKaj:  Guess that's it then :/  Know of anyone else who could help me further?
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: wget http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<hitmanWilly> bigleon_, well, wget probably won't work either, then
<feierfox> will there be a full-encryption by installation in gutsy? :/
<bigleon_> well all my  IM's work. it just seems my  browser went gay
<hitmanWilly> bigleon_, ok
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: did that help?
<hitmanWilly> ScorpKing, that's feisty, he wants gutsy
<ScorpKing> hitmanWilly: he said 7.04 is fine 10 lines up. :)
<bigleon_> sure did
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok :)
<bigleon_> will wget do mutiple concurrent connections?
<bigleon_> automaticly?
<hitmanWilly> i guess that's why I make a lousy programmer...lol
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: if the download stop for some reason just add -c after wget and it will carry on.
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: not sure about multiple connections
<bigleon_> ok
<rustalot> When I try to do apt-get update, I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)", but (to my knowledge) no other program is using it.
<cash> Hello again ) Maybe any known some source about optimization of Kubuntu.I mean nedded software,some setting ,etc ?
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix | rustalot
<Ubotu> rustalot: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BluesKaj> Rask330, anyone here can help but you have to ask
<Rask330> Okie.
<lnx_> how i can set my screen resolution ?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, what res do you want?
* Rask330 re-announces his problem: Can anyone help me with a sound problem in a fresh install of kubuntu? My sound adapter (VIA 8235) is listed in the output of "aplay -l". I've turned up all the levels in Kmix... but at the end of it all, I hear nothing. Heeelp! ^^;
<bigleon_> Rask which Ver of Kubuntu?
<rustalot> and I'm having other problems with apt
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , 1024 * 768 i think ( or something very close to this )
<tinin> Hi, could you please recomend me an application to manage my wifi connection?
<ScorpKing> is the a 'migrating to kubuntu' or 'using kubuntu for the first time' book available somewhere?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, what's it at now?
<lnx_> 1028*1024
<bigleon_> Scorpking Actually if i'm not mistaken, wiki.ubuntu.com has alot of FAQ's  for the new kubuntu user
<BluesKaj> !wireless | tinin
<Ubotu> tinin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rask330> bigleon_:  7.04
#kubuntu 2007-09-12
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: i just wanna send some of these guys there. it might help them a lot. lol
<tinin> thanx, BluesKaj for something to start
<rustalot> also, apt-get update times out wile getting a gpg key
<bigleon_> Rask330 Make sure you have all updates, then do a goggle search on your sound card model, and you should be able to find some information to help.
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, ok, go into settings -> peripherals -> display
<bigleon_> +
<Rask330> bigleon_:  All updates as in apt-get update/apt-get upgrade?
<rustalot> the apt-get update part
<bigleon_> Search " Kubuntu *soundcard model*"
<bigleon_> Usually with in 5 first results on google you'll find some usefull information, and if that fails check the Kubuntu database
<rustalot> Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10), connection timed out
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, any luck?
<bigleon_> rustalot: make sure internet connection is working then try again.
<henrik_> sorry to bother you, but my graphics driver has gone nuts! I can only see things in 640x480, and i dont know what to do! Ive got a nVidia card if that helps.
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , my system is not in english , and i didnt find it , you mean "system settings" ?
<bigleon_> !find Nvidia
<rustalot> it's working fine
<Ubotu> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig (and 14 others)
<rustalot> I'm talking to you guys
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, actually, alt-f2, then run kcontrol
<bigleon_> !nvidia-xconfig | henrik_
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-xconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, then go under peripherals -> display -> screen size
<cash> !HP
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigleon_> Well Henrik even though bot hates me, I can tell you its with your x-config settings, so try and google that and see what others with same problem have come up with
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, translating into your native language as appropriate :)
<cash> !Hewlet Packard
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hewlet packard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | henrik_
<Ubotu> henrik_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, i'd help in your language, but I only speak english, and badly at that :)
<rustalot> I think the ca.archive.ubuntu.com server is down
<bigleon_> hitmanWilly hahaha
<bigleon_> rustalot did you trya ping?
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , np iwill find it
<rustalot> yeah, it doesn't respond
<henrik_> say it says i got my nvidia drivers installed, but i still cant make it any larger than 640x480. :/ iguess i have to rewrite that xorg.conf file... right?
<bigleon_> Yeah i'm pinging it too i'm not getting anything either
<bigleon_> Correct henrik_
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, also, you may want to check "Apply settings on startup"
<rustalot> bigleon_:71 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 70021ms
<BluesKaj> yeah, rustalot afraid so ...been trying to update for the last hr or so ...it's stuck
<henrik_> bigleon_ thanks, i'll look it up!
<bigleon_> try a different archive server
<rustalot> how do I do that?
<bigleon_> rustalot to be honest i'm not sure, but i think there is more than one isn't there?
<cash> Im so sorry for stupid question ,how to register here/
<hitmanWilly> cash, /msg nickserv register help
<BluesKaj> !register | cash
<bigleon_> i registered my old account and forgot it's password lmao, so i'm not gonna regi again XD
<Ubotu> cash: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cash> thanks too ALL
<BluesKaj> err cash-register ? :)
<bigleon_> Lmao Blueskag
<bigleon_> kaj**
<hitmanWilly> bigleon_, if it hasn't been used in a long time, you may be able to get it back
<bigleon_> well i tried to log in with plain Bigleon and it says me name is taken
<lnx_> hitmanWilly , i have found it but generaly i cant have asetting tool for the video card and the driver ( like when i install video card with envy ) ?
<bigleon_> and with my luck with kon, i'm not going to reconnect for a nick... frankly i'll live with bigleon_
<hitmanWilly> bigleon_, i think you have to contact the freenode people
<cash> BluesKaj yes ) need to change name ? ))
<BluesKaj> no cash, it was ajoke
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, nvidia-settings may be what you want...however, that will change the screen res, at least going down :)
<cash> BluesKaj oh ))
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, that tool is just for kde too, by the way
<rustalot> btw, is there a tool to easily configure dual monitors?
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, the only other way i know of is manually editing xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> bigleon_: if u registred with a email you'll be able to recover ur passwd
<lnx_> yes i know i hate to manually edit
<cody> hello all
<cody> im having some issues
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, that tool also will only go with video modes defined in xorg.conf, so if you want to use one that's not listed, you still have to edit the config file
<slug> hello, i have a problem with the livecd for kubutnu...and ubuntu
<Bigleon> hmm
<Bigleon> I think it worked
<Bigleon> nope
<cody> the drivers for my linksys wireless g card seem to not be working -_-
<cody> and i do believe they are the correct ones
<hitmanWilly> Bigleon, well, im seeing you :)
<BluesKaj> looks like success , Bigleon
<Bigleon> well it says my nick is registered
<Bigleon> and i can't seem to guess my pass XD
<Bigleon> i don't know if it's going to kick me or what if i keep failing
<Bigleon> HAHAH
<Bigleon> guessed it
<BluesKaj> Bigleon, you in canucksville too ?
<Bigleon> canucksville?
<thomas1> I have a question: I want to be able to have a secure remote connection to my comptuer when I'm not at home. Should I use Samba or some other method?
<BluesKaj> yeah, Canada
<Bigleon> Nope, Emporia Kansas
<slug> hello, i have a problem with the livecd for kubutnu...and ubuntu
<Bigleon> Enjoying my college years
<Bigleon> well if you'll call it that
<MG> Yes, slug, what is your problem
<Bigleon> People are so quick to describing their problems
<thomas1> I described my question
<BluesKaj> ok Bigleon , your whois reminds me of the large french populus here
<Bigleon> my whois?
<cash_> Again have a question )))
<Bigleon> shoot cash
<cash_> =))
<Bigleon> i'm just looked at my whois, who does that remind you of french people
<Bigleon> you mean my last name?
<Bigleon> I'm actually German
<slug> MG, when i go to load the livecd for either kununtu or ubnutu on my laptop, i can never get to a working desktop, it always seems to stall and show only parts of the gui and i can't do anything.
<thomas1> I have a question: I want to be able to have a secure remote connection to my comptuer when I'm not at home. Should I use Samba or some other method?
<Bigleon> Slug, what verison are you using for your live CD
<slug> MG, but when i go and load another distro's livecd i don't have any issues
<BluesKaj> pass your cursor over your nick in the nicklist ...Dupuis is quite French
<Bigleon> Thomas1 I used Krdc
<slug> 7.04
<newsense> slug: i hade same problem and got an iso off kbuntus site
<thomas1> Bigleon: ok i'll find out what that is but samba no good?
<Bigleon> Yeah, family  name from my fathers side, idk.. werid... but i'm not french at all
<slug> i'm trying to boot from pressed cds that i got from shipit
<newsense> slug:some kind of iso for slow machines
<Biovore> md5sum your cd's before using them..
<Bigleon> Thomas1 i just use KRDC it works and it's password secure
<slug> newsense, the machine is a p4
<cash_> I was install kubuntu on the laptop , was set resolution 1280x800 ,and fonts from ms windows.But I my eyes is tired =( how I can check maybe settings ,ot where I can find the normal settings .COuze it is reallly danger for my health
<thomas1> Bigleon: you know what samba is right?
<Bigleon> cash_ to be honest, i don't think yoru health is such a danger, but you config
<Bigleon> thomas1 i remeber reading about it on something today. you talking about remote connecting...
<Bigleon> i think
<ScorpKing> if i have a vnc server running on xp but the firewall only have port 22 open on the router to a linux server on the internal network, is there a way i can connect to it?
<Bigleon> I use tightvnc on my windows, and it works well with KRDC both ways
<cash_> Bigleon ,Issue or problem .dint know how to say right .really exist =(( \
<Bigleon> cash_ at any rate check ur Xconfig
<slug> Bigleon, the cds i'm using are from 7.04
<MG> slug: how much memory does your computer have?
<Bigleon> slug, if they aren't working IDK what to tell you make sure your disk aren't cracked or scracthed severly or something.
<slug> MG, 256
<Bigleon> haha
<Bigleon> yeah you need more memory
<Biovore> ^ thats your problem
<Bigleon> atleast 512
<Biovore> 386 is min
<Biovore> 384 MB
<Bigleon> i use 2048 :D
<slug> Bigleon, they're brand new disks used only when i went to install last night
<Biovore> live cd will not run on 256 MB of ram
<Bigleon> slug yeah you need way more ram, i think dapper verison will worth with about 256mb
<Biovore> thats why its taking for ever
<thomas1> Bigleon: No I want to connect from a windows machine to my linux machine
<Biovore> slug: you probably don't want to run the fancy graphical desktops with only 256 MB ram..
<slug> Bigleon, is there a way to just install it right off the livecd without the gui part then
<hitmanWilly> slug, the alt cd uses a lot less, IIRC
<thomas1> Bigleon: to download files
<Bigleon> thomas1 Okay what i use, is tightvnc on my windows machine, (newest ver) and start KRFD on my linux machine
<cody> grrr
<cody> geting drivers for wireless installed is a pain in the ass
<cash_> Bigleon but with what document or example I can compare
<Bigleon> cash_ thats a google away
<cash_> k
<hitmanWilly> cody, depends on the card :P
<Biovore> intel wireless = easy
<cody> linksys wireless g
<Bigleon> cody it's okay kubuntu hates all of my Wireless cards
<Biovore> broadcom == gay
<nicio> Tm_T: tanks honey ;)
<cody> mhmm
<nicio> lol
<Biovore> ndiswrapper == gayest idea ever..
<cody> ..
<cody> cha
<cody> hopefully this last driver worked
<Bigleon> Biovore i hate ndiswrapper too
<Biovore> But it works.. just a pain
<Tm_T> nicio thanks what?
<Bigleon> Biovore atleast it worked
<Bigleon> Biovore my wireless is still giving me the big FU
<Biovore> nothing like porting broadcom windows driver bugs to linux.. :-P
* xp_killer me back
<ScorpKing> hi xp_killer
<Tm_T> actually, your bans are still valid
<Bigleon> so does xp_killer kill the faces with X eyes sticking their tounges out?
* Biovore has a intel wireless adaptor.. works out of the box..
<slug> ok thanks guys, i'll try the alt cd
<Bigleon> cause thats not very nice i love those faces
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<xp_killer> Bigleon: much worst
<cody> segihs;iubvs;iur;sdufbh;zdkjfbh;Z
<xp_killer> hihi
<cody> it hates me -_-
<xp_killer> why?
<Bigleon> cody it hates me more, just remeber that.
<cody> its not connecting
<riccardo> yeah
<BluesKaj> he insists on keeping that silly nick , Bigleon
<cody> iv tried 3 sets of drivers and none work
<Bigleon> BluesKaj to be honest Bigleon isn't exactly a prime nic either.
<xp_killer> cody: wat isnt conecting?
<Bigleon> xp_killer his wireless
<cody> My linksys wireless g to my linksys router in the livingroom
<xp_killer> Tm_T: im know for my behavior lol q_p
<cody> ndiswrapper says device is presant
<BluesKaj> no matter , we're not out to :bash" windows here ...we just want our linux fix
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, yell at broadcom then :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=nicio@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<Bigleon> what about Mac can we bash Macintosh?
<cody> how doi changeESSID in konsole
<hitmanWilly> Bigleon, you mean BSD for dummies? lol
<MG> a macinitosh is a wonderful machine if you don
<Bigleon> Lmao hitmanWilly wow i really Lol'ed on that.
<MG> 't mind paying
<MG> $5000 for a $1000 computer
<Bigleon> MG i'd rather use windows 95 than any Mac Computer any day.
<BluesKaj> <--- doesn't do wireless ... always believed in wires for solid connections
<cody> how do i change ESSID in konsole
<Daisuke_Ido> i considered buying a macbook, but what's the use if i'm just going to run ubuntu anyway?
<Bigleon> I like dell, ya know, get a very nice warranty and put linux on it.
<Bigleon> currently i still need to go pick up a replacement part sitting in mailroom i'm to lazy to run and get.
<tazgodx> anyone know a good Java IDE for linux?
<dwidmann|terra> Bigleon: smarter to not get a warranty, then when they  try to hassle you into getting one you can get a steep discount on it
<Bigleon> cody You should be able to change in your wireless settings.
<hitmanWilly> tazgodx, well, there's eclipse
<BluesKaj> java IDE ?
<dwidmann|terra> netbeans?
<Bigleon> dwidmann|terra well, I got it paid for of a state account where 3 years were free :D
<cody> Bigleon: I know but when i type iwconfig it shows ESSID as blank
<Rask330> BluesKaj / Bigleon:  Problem solved.  Motherboard had some jumpers set incorrectly.  I feel sillyish.  X)
<Bigleon> cody, what manager are you using for your wireless?
<Bigleon> rask330 Lmao, well good you figured it out Rask
<tazgodx> ill check out eclipse, thanks
<cody> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4
<Daisuke_Ido> eclipse is great, jbuilder has a linux version if you're rich.
<BluesKaj> Rask330, glad to "hear" it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> (but jbuilder 2007 is built on eclipse anyway, so...)
<Bigleon> Daisuke_Ido for whats expensive there is a isohunt free alternative :P
<Rask330> One last question, though-- is there a way to set kmix to its default settings, before I started throwing everything every which-way?
<Daisuke_Ido> Bigleon: HAH!
<Bigleon> Rask330 you could always just reinstall it
<Daisuke_Ido> that's all i have to say to that.
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to have jbuilder for school
<cody> im fu&*ed
<Daisuke_Ido> so i went looking for the linux version
<BluesKaj> Rask330, kmix doesn't have defaults
<Rask330> Does the mixer?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: pm me thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> i ended up installing xp in vmware (although now that i've got virtualization enabled, i might try kvm)
<Bigleon> Daisuke_Ido well isohunt is nice cause even has shit you've never heard of free. It's where i got my Vista Utimate.. thank a higher power i didn't pay for that XD
<MG> Use Menubar -> Settings -> Configure KMix.\
<hitmanWilly> Rask330, yeah, everything muted and all the way down :P
<MG> Restore volumes on login
<Rask330> Excellent. :o
<Rask330> Well, thanks, everyone. x3
<cody> Bigleon:  any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> nice thing is i had a legit copy of xp lying around
<Bigleon> cody on you being fu&*ed no..
<cody> -_- on helping me fix it
<kelvie_> is it not possible to run a sh script from konqueror by double clicking on it?
<Bigleon> Daisuke_Ido I got a OEM for dell and compaq :D
<kelvie_> or rather, single clicking
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=garfield@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<Bigleon> cody To be honest, my wireless is stil  telling me to Fudge off, so i can't really help you
<Bigleon> checking lag
<Bigleon> it hink Konversation is hating me again
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I missed something? what's the -b for?
<Bigleon> DaSKreech what cilent are you using to connect?
<DaSkreech> to?
<Bigleon> IRC
<Bigleon> IT seems like everyone left the room is so quiet.
<DaSkreech> in general konversation somedays (today) chatzilla On bad days kopete
<DaSkreech> Bigleon: join #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> cacaphony
* DaSkreech koffs
<Bigleon> or i'm lagging like crazy, lmao.
<DaSkreech> Sorry kakaphony :)
<cody> YAY
<cody> I FIGURED IT OUT
<BluesKaj> i prefer konverstion to xchat, but the lack of auto server list bothers me somewhat
<DaSkreech> !caps | cody
<Ubotu> cody: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cody> Sorry -_-
<DaSkreech> cody: but CONGRATS!!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<hydrogen> what do you mean by auto server list BluesKaj?
<DaSkreech> cody: Feels groovy doesn't it?
<cody> GLee
<cody> glee
<Bigleon> Cody what did you do
<BluesKaj> hydrogen, no server list included by default
<Bigleon> DaSkreech any reason to join Ubuntu
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: don't you know what server you are going to connect to already?
<cody> Found the right driver
<cody> i was using the v3 of my drived and i needed the v2
<cody> the card i have has 4 versions
<cody> i ad the wrong driver for my card
<Bigleon> Well cody, seems to be most common problem for wireless cards
<BluesKaj> I used to like to surf IRC , like I used to on mirc in windows ...not so much anymore , but if I do i have to use xchat
<Bigleon> Blueskaj The trick is to have where you wana be memorized :D
<DaSkreech> Bigleon: Never feel lonely again
<DaSkreech> it never gets quiet in there
<BluesKaj> yeah, i have a few servers already setup
<BluesKaj> the heavies like undernet
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: are they a band?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech,  big networks = heavies :)
<Bigleon> :( Konversation is  really hating on   me
<BluesKaj> Bigleon, what's the problem?
<DBeta> Anyone in here have any mythTV experience?
<NickPresta> DBeta, just ask your MythTV related question. If someone can help you, they will :)
<Minataku> Woah... massive Excess Flood... how suspicious is that
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> DBeta: Have you tried in #mythtv (if such exists)?
<DBeta> Ahh. Well, seems after attempting to run it, it gives me the "Access denied for user: 'mythtv@localhost'" error in terminal.
<DBeta> It might, I probably should have looked.
<BluesKaj> DBeta, a few vey brave and knowledgable souls have a working knowledge ...but we don't get many mythtv questions anymore
<claydoh> DBeta: there is also #ubuntu-mythtv which is pretty active
<DBeta> Ahh, that might work better, I'll stop by there.
<bobbob1016> not sure if this is the right place, but how can I get Amarok to play songs when I double click them, instead of making them a playlist?
<Bigleon> wahhh told you knov hates me took for ever to connect
<BluesKaj> bobbob1016, right click on the song and choose amarok in "open with" , the it will auto open the next time you click on a song
<hydrogen> bobbob1016: its not possible
<hydrogen> bobbob1016: without modifying amarok's source code
<bobbob1016> I meant when I double click it in Amarok
<hydrogen> it only happens if the playlist is empty
<bobbob1016> hydrogen, Oh, damn, because I like everything else about it, the magnatune built in, and the device pickup, just this is annoying, glad it wasn't that I couldn't find it though.  Thanks
<cody> wow
<cody> 6 hours later i get Mint Installed with internet
* BluesKaj shakes his head .... 
<hydrogen> bobbob1016: you can right click on songs and choose play instead of double clicking
<hydrogen> its a bit more work but
<Bigleon> *cries* helllo???
<sousl> Hello all, I tried playing MP3, on Amarok, and it says Mp3 not supported. Any suggestions?
<hydrogen> sousl: it should give you a dialog to click
<hydrogen> to install support for mp3's
<hydrogen> sousl: if it doesn't, sudo apt-get install libxine1-extracodecs
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> sousl: if it doesn't, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sousl> thank you
<DaSkreech> Bigleon: damn
<sousl> Thank you folks.
<sousl> Good bye.
<Bigleon> testing one to can people hear me? Konversation is really being mean to me
<DaSkreech> Bigleon: can You hear me?
<cody> ok i jynxed myself
<cody> my interwrbs is not working
<cody> webs
<cody> when i type iwconfig i have no essid
<DaSkreech> cody: try iwlist <device> scan
<cody> what would the device be
<Bigleon> Gah
<hatter> if i want gdm to auto login a user, where do i put the password for that user ?
<Bigleon> can people hear me i've been trying to connect for 20 minutes
<Bigleon> why does Konversation hate me so much T_T
<MG> I wonder where Bigleon went
<ScorpKing> Bigleon: u there?
<DaSkreech> cody: just press tab it will sort it out
<cody> DaSkreech: would it be eth1
<cody> no results
<cody> grrrr
<cody> wtf
<DaSkreech> iwlist <space><tab>
<cody> my laptops right next to it and it s connected
<Bigleon> Yeah i'm finally back
<MG> he was here then he went away
<MG> no part message, no nothing
<DaSkreech> hi Bigleon
<BluesKaj> where's Bigleon ?
<DaSkreech> You couldn't see anything I was saying?
<cody> nothing
<cody> No scan results
<BluesKaj> just kidding , Bigleon ..see ya just fine :)
<cody> grrrr
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: you're there?
<Bigleon> I think
<Bigleon> Omg
<Bigleon> i'm back
<Bigleon> how long will this last
<Bigleon> i'm scared
<Bigleon> if you guys get this my msn is bigleon1@gmail.com I need some help fixing my IRC problems
<BluesKaj> don't see any parts or joins , Bigleon
<Tm_T> what problems?
<Bigleon> I keep disconnecting
<Bigleon> and reconnecting
<Bigleon> and it driving me mad
<Dr_Willis> try a different irc client. check the messages as to when it exits.. could just be lag.
<Bigleon> i'm on my Kopete and having no connection issues
<DaSkreech> Bigleon: try irssi
<DaSkreech> or that works
<Dr_Willis> testing out jircii right now. :)
<Bigleon> I'm a little kubuntu challanged i don't know my alternatives
<Dr_Willis> any that are in the repos can work. :)
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<Ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> irssi bitchx xchat  proberly 6+ others out there
<Bigleon> I'm going to reinstall a fresh install of Kubuntu once i finishdling this live cd
<DaSkreech> Bigleon: where are you connecting to? irc.ubuntu.com?
<kkathman> i like kvirc  :)
<Bigleon> correct DaSkreech
<kkathman> if you dont like that tabbed irc approach that konversation has, xchat and kvirc are basically your only choices
<Daisuke_Ido> konversation's tree is niiiice
<Bigleon> I love Konversation frankly
<Bigleon> it's better than X-fire or chatzilla
<Bigleon> but it's just going crazy today
<kkathman> i like to see the convo in the channels im in rather than having to switch constantly between them
<Bigleon> oh i'm having issues with Kopete i can't seem to get my cam to broadcast or view others cam's. (yes my cam works.) they are yahoo and msn users.
<blizzzek> test
<Bigleon> blizzek rodger that :D
<Bigleon> brb starting tonights laundry
<blizzzek> sorry bout that
<blizzzek> i tried something out i did not know :D
<DaSkreech> Oh that sounds so different in the UK
<DaSkreech> blizzzek: irssi?
<blizzzek> DaSkreech: no, the miracle of /amsg
<DaSkreech> Ha
<Tm_T> Bigleon: you have needed port(s) forwarded and allowed in firewall?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: it works of rall clients but konversation
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> of rall = for all
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: what works? I was talking about Kopete and webcam issue :)
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> did he install libjasper?
<Tm_T> ?
* DaSkreech shuts up
<ScorpKing> what programe can i use to edit .ps files?
<Dr_Willis> postscript files. Hmm
<ScorpKing> yip
<Dr_Willis> Not sure. Kno of a lot to view them.. but not sure about editing.
<ScorpKing> yeah, i want to make a web based interface to create invoices for me. it will use a .ps file as a template and convert it to pdf but i need to make the template first.
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, have you thought about making a PDF template and then editing it via the various libraries available?
<ScorpKing> i found theis sed -e "s~FIELD1~$field1~" -e "s~FIELD2~$field2~" < template.ps > $field1.ps
<Bigleon> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ScorpKing> this*
<Bigleon> -.-
<NickPresta> !caps | Bigleon
<Ubotu> Bigleon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bigleon> you guys can understand my frustration eh?
<NickPresta> Bigleon, if you explained what you problem was instead of shouting, I suppose. :)
<Dr_Willis> Bigleon not really.
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: with the line above it's very easy to just edit a .ps template and use ps2pdf to convert it. unless there is an easier way.
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, I'm not sure. I have never used PostScript files for anything really. I have done some template (editing) using a PHP and Python library.
<ScorpKing> i'll look around on google
<zblach> so kicker stays permanently locked. where does it store persistant information>
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: the ps file i have was created by AbiWord. :)
<Bigleon> hello???????
<Bigleon> ughhhh
<NickPresta> !hi | Bigleon
<Ubotu> Bigleon: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Bigleon> really starting to hate konversation
<NickPresta> Bigleon, welcome to GNU+Linux. You have freedom, and one freedom you have, is the freedom of choice. You can use another IRC client...
<hatter> what do i use to login remotely to another machine with xdmcp ?
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: bah you lie :)
<Dr_Willis> hatter you can set up  kdm/xdm/gdm or manually to query/login to the remote box if its running the xdmcp stuff
<Dr_Willis> hatter or under windows - you can install xming.
<flaccid> !thinclient
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hatter> Dr_Willis, i am logged in to my current box, and my other box is sitting at the gdm login screen,  i am unsure what to run on this box to get a login prompt
<hatter> Dr_Willis, xdmcp is enable , btw
<flaccid> hatter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<Dr_Willis> hatter you MUST configure the remote box to  allow it. then you can configure gdm to 'query' for remote box's i recall.. or start up X wth the -query option.
<Dr_Willis> hatter you need a whole remote desktop?
<flaccid> hatter: you could consider thinclient
<hatter> Dr_Willis, i just want to get past the login screen
<Daisuke_Ido> nx?
<Dr_Willis> if not you can just 'ssh -X or ssh -Y' to the box and run the apps you need to see locally
<flaccid> there is a xdcmp howto as well. still looking
<hatter> i can use x2x when i manually use startx
<Dr_Willis> with the xdmcp stuff you would see the remote box's  'login window' on the local machine.
<Dr_Willis> !info x2x
<Ubotu> x2x: Link two X displays together, simulating a multiheaded display. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27.svn.20060501-1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis> sounds icky. :)(
<flaccid> can't find the xdcmp howto
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use syngery if i cn see both machines.
<hatter> Dr_Willis, but in a current sesssion, how do i bring up the login box ?
<Dr_Willis> !xdmcp
<Ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<hatter> synergy works also, but x2x is fine
<hatter> however, it doesnt work with gdm
<flaccid> hatter: there is an amazing amount of howtos on google
<Dr_Willis> hatter you dont you do how you are tryign to do it that way.
<flaccid> hatter: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=BFG&q=xdmcp+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: what does ssh -X or -Y do
<flaccid> http://happypixels.ca/2006/03/01/using-xdmcp-with-ubuntu-or-any-other-gdm-running-distro/
<Dr_Willis> gdm/kdm i recall had a 'query/xdmcp' option that then showed a list of machines.. ya clicked on. and Then it showed the login for that bos locally
<Bigleon2> hello?
<Dr_Willis> ScorpKing ssh's into the remote box and sets up where you can run apps there.. but see them here. :)
<NickPresta> hi Bigleon2
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: ok, but doesn't plain ssh do that or is that for running X apps?
<Dr_Willis> depends. :)
<hatter> flaccid, thx, i imagine there is a simple app to bring a login screen to an enabled xdmcp puter
<Dr_Willis> if it did.. there wouldent be any need for the options.. of course  the admins can set up different defaults for sshd
<hatter> Dr_Willis, that is what i am after, a query screen or a logon
<Dr_Willis> X -- -query
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> i think
<Bigleon2> hello, i'm having some  bizzare   issues
<hatter> ssh -X is for running X apps
<hatter> but it doesnt let you login in to gdm
<flaccid> i aint done xdcmp for a long time sorr
<Bigleon2> holy crap my thing is holding a connection
<Dr_Willis> flaccid yep. it can be a bit tricky
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: ic. thanx :)
<flaccid> isn't it disabled by default on ubuntu for security..
<Dr_Willis> I often set my box where i have 2 X's going.. One is the local X. the other is a 'remote xdmcp' X on a remote machine.
<hatter> yes its disabled
<ScorpKing> Bigleon2: there are too many of u around. :)
<NickPresta> Bigleon2, you need to explain in greater detail. "bizarre issues" doesn't help us...
<hatter> but when it is enabled
<hatter> i dont know how to bring the login window to my machine
<Dr_Willis> you dont normally (or can) control a remote box's visible display with xdmcp
<flaccid> isn't that what the howtos show you to do
<BluesKaj> Bigleon2, does you college ISP have IRC "issues"...I've read that some do and try to block IRC clients to prevent dcc
<Dr_Willis> hatter i belive the proper command would be like 'sudo X -- :1 -query' or similer.
<hatter> Dr_Willis, querey might be it... thx i will check
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<tekstacy> About how much memory do extra desktops take up?
<Bigleon2> This is bigleon1 anyone got idea why i kept loosing connection???
<BluesKaj> Bigleon2, does you college ISP have IRC "issues"...I've read that some do and try to block IRC clients to prevent dcc
<NickPresta> tekstacy, I'm not sure I understand. What do you mean by 'other desktops'?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: It's apparently a Konversation issue
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: on a network far away :) i have an.ip.addr.9 tunning vnc-server and only ip.addr.1 can connect. the router only allow an.ip.addr.1 (linux server) connections from the web with ssh. is there a way to get to the vnc box? ssh tunneling maybe?
<Dr_Willis> aha..
<Dr_Willis>     To remotely access systems running these display managers you have to run your X server with a command such as:
<Dr_Willis>         X -broadcast
<ScorpKing> running*
<Dr_Willis> ScorpKing ssh tunnling can do amazing things.. but ive not used that  stuff much. :(
<tekstacy> The "multiple desktop" feature, you can find it under control center > desktop
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: is there an easy way or should i just forward a port on the router to the vnc box?
<NickPresta> tekstacy, I'm not sure that virtual desktops take up a significant amount of memory. I doubt they take up any extra when they're "empty". You can try running a few tests with `free` and see if you can spot a difference.
<Dr_Willis> ScorpKing no idea.. id say port forward would be the easiest.. but for vnc. you may be MUCH better off doing a ssh tunnle for security
<Dr_Willis> Virtual desktops dont take up any extra memory from what ir ecall int he past.
<Jucato> tekstacy: almost no memory at all. you're already using 2 (or 4) virtual desktops by default
<Dr_Willis> they were common YEARS ago on very very low end (by todays standard) machines.
<Bigleon2> can someone contact me over msn who knows there way around connection issues? mhy msn is bigleon1@gmail.com i can't seem to hold an irc connection this is bigleon/1
<Dr_Willis> they may actually just be memorized layouts of how the apps are. :)
<DaSkreech> Your MSn is gmail.com ?
<DaSkreech> that's impressive
<Dr_Willis> not sure if they are actually virtual in the sence that you can have large scrolling desktops..
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's why i only allowed connections from the ssh box on it. i think i 'm gonna look at tunneling. thanks
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, his .NET passport account is, which is used to sign onto the MSN protocol :P
<ScorpKing> lol
<tekstacy> Cool, Thanks.
<DaSkreech> That's impressive :)
<Bigleon2> Yeah, as you can see i'm rnning 3 window s trying to connect yet my i-net and everythign else seems to work fine
<Jucato> tekstacy: "virtual desktops" are virtual, a.k.a. fake. so you're not really running another real duplicate desktop
<tekstacy> Cool. Still learning here.
<Bigleon2> my 7.04 is having more issues holding connection than my 6.06 on a laptoop though funnyily enough
<ScorpKing> Bigleon2: what connection do you have? also, any local dhcp servers?
<Bigleon2> I'm running on a COllege network
<Bigleon2> not to sure about infantstructure beyond my room
<ScorpKing> sounds like fun. not sure what u can do. :(
<[ifr0g] > hi..
<Bigleon2> it was working fine ealier and this after everything i-net has been going to hell in a hand basket idk why
<tekstacy> get a 6-pack and bribe a comp student to look at it
* ScorpKing need some sleep...
<ScorpKing> cheers everyone!
<tekstacy> ScorpKing, G'night
<tekstacy> :(
<Bigleon2> is it possible that it's konversations falt?
<Bigleon2> gah
<Bigleon2> *check 1-2*
<Bigleon2> brb
<tekstacy> I can't explain this but XP running under virtualbox on Kubuntu 7.04 seems to run better then when it was the main OS
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: it's the fisherprice close buttons I'm telling you!!!
<tekstacy> I'm glad I made it work, I missed the dancing paperclip.....
<Dr_Willis> tekstacy better filesystem under neeth. :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Tm_T Jucato]  by Tm_T
<tekstacy> Whatever it is, I'll take it...
<tekstacy> Um, what is the hot-key to switch desktops?
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas use the mouse wheel. :)
<Jucato> tekstacy: Ctrl+F1 to F4, or Ctrl+Tab, but this last one is disabled in Kubuntu (don't know why)
<thomas1> OK I installed proftpd on my computer but I'm having trouble starting to run it
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: install vigor
<tekstacy> Col, thx. I'm usually too cluttered to use the wheel
<tekstacy> What does it do?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: d00d!
<Dr_Willis> switchges desktop. :)
<Jucato> !info vigor
<Ubotu> vigor: nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-8 (feisty), package size 261 kB, installed size 680 kB
<Dr_Willis> it may need to be enabled.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: k00d!
<tekstacy> YES!
<Dr_Willis> vigor = from the 'user friendly' comic strip. :)
<tekstacy> Bigleon, try stealing someone else's wireless. Their connection may be better.
<thomas1> OK I installed proftpd on my computer but I'm having trouble starting to run it
<DaSkreech> tekstacy: he only gets kicked from oknversation
<DaSkreech> kon
<Bigleon2> 
<tekstacy> oh
<tekstacy> Well, I still reccomend steal someone else's internet. He's a collge kid, that's what they do
<thomas1> does anyone know what "proftpd" is?
<Dr_Willis> a ftp client.
<Dr_Willis> oops server. :)
<dangaio> thomas, it's the pro ftp daemon.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<thomas1> yea ok lol I installed it but I don't know how to START IT or where I installed the documentation
<Dr_Willis> find its homepage?
<Dr_Willis> it proberly has a entry in the /etc/init.d/ dirs.. for starting
<DaSkreech> thomas1: probably started already
<thomas1> Dr_Willis: it just installed through adept installer, but how do I know where it goes? or where the documentation installeD?
<flaccid> thomas1: google is only a step away
<Dr_Willis> all docs are normally in /usr/share/doc (i think)
<Dr_Willis> use the package manager and LOOK at teh files in the package. :)
<BluesKaj> konversation has his name registered under a different password, hence the constant kicking
<Jucato> so why not change the password?
<Dr_Willis> package details. or somthing like that. :)
<BluesKaj> nickserv on konversation that is
<thomas1> Dr_Willis: hmmm ok
<Doctor_Nick> no
<Dr_Willis> man proftpd   for a start also.
<dangaio> thomas1, you can also type whereis proftpd and it should tell you where the file is located, and any variations of the filename.
<BluesKaj> once one loses aconnect without the part or quit command it's very difficult to get back on freenode in konversation
<Bigleon2> going to go cccrrrazy -.-
<thomas1> dangaio: wow cool let me try
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: change your password
<Bigleon2> it's very hard to get on it period...
<Jucato> Bigleon2: you are identifying to a wrong password? is that why you're being disconnected?
<Dr_Willis> manually identify real fast. :)
<Bigleon2> daskreech why am i changing my password? I can't even stay connected
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: that mmight be what's kicking you
<Bigleon2> no, this account isn't even registered
<Dr_Willis> Try connecting with a different Nickname. :)
<DaSkreech> according to Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> oh there goes that logic.
<Jucato>  <BluesKaj> konversation has his name registered under a different password, hence the constant kicking
<mneptok> thomas1: why FTP?
<Bigleon2> this is actually running on another comp on live cd
<mneptok> thomas1: SFTP is far easier, and far more secure.
<dangaio> got to go. I am about to take an Introduction to Unix final test.
<dangaio> I hate that class.
<thomas1> mneptok: All I wanted to do is get a way to connect to my computer remotely on windows machines
<mneptok> thomas1: SFTP
<thomas1> mneptok: or download files
<thomas1> mneptok: whats wrong with ftp
<mneptok> thomas1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bigleon2> i'm sooo irritated with linux today
<mneptok> thomas1: it's a cleartext protocol?
<thomas1> mneptok: dont' know what that is
<mneptok> thomas1: it's Very Bad(tm)
<mneptok> thomas1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thomas1> secure shell
<thomas1> right?
<Dr_Willis> ftp should be put to rest. :)
<mneptok> then use Filezilla on Windows to connect
<Dr_Willis> long live ssh
<mneptok> thomas1: correct
<_2> thomas1: sudo apt-get install ssh
<mneptok> _2: no.
<thomas1> mneptok: but ssh still uses ftp
<mneptok> thomas1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> !info ssh
<Ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<thomas1> ssh is just a program thingy right
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<Ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<_2> mneptok ?
<mneptok> thomas1: FTP and SFTP are related only in name
<Dr_Willis> isent EVEYRTHING  'just a program thinggy' ?
<thomas1> Dr_Willis: lol you
<mneptok> _2: openssh-server is the correct package :)
<_2> mneptok ssh is a meta package that depends on openssh-server openssh-client
<Dr_Willis> i always install the 'ssh' package.. since i want both. :)
<_2> me too
<mneptok> _2: and there's no reason for a metapackage. openssh-server is all he needs.
<thomas1> mneptok: should I install the package? and the main reason to get sftp is that ftp is bad security?
<_2> updates are a good reason for the meta package
<Dr_Willis> unless he wants to ssh in, then ssh out...
<_2> mneptok ^
<Dr_Willis> then ssh back.. in a loop! :)
<mneptok> _2: the client is installed by default
<mneptok> _2: the server is not.
<_2> mneptok and ?
<Bigleon2> question, how do i get kopete to show my cam to msn/yim users?
<mneptok> _2: the "ssh" package installs only openssh-server on a default install.
<thomas1> mneptok: sftp > ftp because more security only??????????
<mneptok> _2: so it's better ro point users to the package they actually need. rather than a metapackage with 50% redudnat contents.
<_2> mneptok ok by your logic,  we should never sujest to anyone that they install *buntu-desktop   cause it's only a meta package
<Dr_Willis> ssh can do so many neat tricks.. its amazing.
<mneptok> *redundant
* Dr_Willis thinks this is getting into a 'beat the dead penguin' territory
<mneptok> _2: that's rediuctio ad absurdum
<mneptok> -i
<_2> mneptok that's enough.   i'm finished arguing with you.   thanks.
<thomas1> mneptok: so i already installed proftpd through package manager, HOW DO I KNOW IF ITS RUNNING?!!?!
<Dr_Willis> thomas1 try to ftp in?
<Dr_Willis> ftp localhost
<mneptok> ps aux ?
<mneptok> telnet localhost 21 ?
<mneptok> (hint: if you don't know how to use ps, you should not be running public-facing servers) ;)
<thomas1> Dr_Willis: I don't think it will connect
<thomas1> mneptok: so I should uninstall proftpd?
<mneptok> thomas1: personally, i would
<thomas1> mneptok: roger
<mneptok> thomas1: you're much better off with SFTP
<mneptok> it Just Works. and offers far better security.
<_2> thomas1 or configure it to only allow lan connections
<thomas1> mneptok: ok I will have to find out soon, and if I'm not pleased, I"m coming back and bitch to you :D
<thomas1> mneptok: lol i'm kidding thanks guys, off to work I go
<mneptok> thomas1: Filezilla on Windows will connect via SFTP
<thomas1> mneptok: wtf filezilla lol
<mneptok> what Windows FTP client do you use?
<_2> heh  windows
<thomas1> mneptok: i need a client on a comp? or I can't use browser/command prompt?
<DaSkreech> thomas1: What do you use to connect via sftp on windows ?
<mneptok> thomas1: say ProFTPd was morking. what would you use on Windows to connect?
<mneptok> *working
<thomas1> DaSkreech: i would like to connect from anyones machine
<DaSkreech> run a web server
<Dr_Willis> i like winscp
<thomas1> mneptok: I would like to use something easily accessible at anyones home computer
<DaSkreech> With a password
* Dr_Willis perfers a secure system
<Dr_Willis> :)
<thomas1> DaSkreech: yea
<_2> thomas1 ssh
<Dr_Willis> i use ssh + winscp for my windows box's to let them get stuff off the linxu boxs
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<thomas1> Dr_Willis:
<thomas1> Dr_Willis: why don't u just do it through ur hard drive
<mneptok> thomas1: keep the Filezilla installer on a flash drive.
<mneptok> http://filezilla.sf.net
<_2> or maybe he's not a mozilla fan...
<thomas1> mneptok: sigh........
<thomas1> mneptok: isn't it easier to use browser/command prompt
<mneptok> thomas1: most browsers don't do SFTP
<mneptok> thomas1: and Windows' idea of CLI tools is laughable
<Flatfender> I'm having a problem with a flash drive. When I plug the drive it Kubuntu doesn't detect it?
<mneptok> Flatfender: FAT32?
<DaSkreech> mneptok: it ships with pretty good tools
<mneptok> DaSkreech: what's the SCP/SFTP client?
<bob1nz> hey im having a bit of trouble tuning my tv tuner card  through myth tv in linux mce
<Flatfender> I don't know what it is. I didn't realize that I even had used it before
<sea4ever> restart the PC with the flash drive in
<Bigleon2> ummm so i just royally fudged up kopete when one of prtocols like crashed it... umm how can i uninstall it so i can reinstall
<tekstacy> Goodnight all
<Flatfender> Should I plug it into a Windows box and format to ntfs or something?
<sea4ever> no, jsut restart,
<thomas1> mneptok: do you see my point though.....I wanna go to a strangers house and be able to access it easily....can't I do it through browser or command promopt?
<mneptok> thomas1: what's the SCP/SFTP client?
<thomas1> huh
<thomas1> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> thomas1: you want it to be easy. you probably also don't want Ivan Guyrsheykenko from the Ukrainian mob to connect. pick one.
<mneptok> thomas1: "I want to be able to click once with my mouse and it does everything but magically it should not let bad people do anything."
<mneptok> ^^ Windows thinking ^^
<mneptok> so, what's the greater concern? ease of use or security?
<thomas1> mneptok: YEA GO WINDOWS! WINDOWS RULES!
<thomas1> mneptok: so I have to carry a memory stick with me
<thomas1> mneptok: and install a program every time on someones computer?
<mneptok> thomas1: or download and install an SFTP client when you need one.
<Flatfender> mneptok, it doesn't seem to matter if its NTFS FAT or FAT 32, I can't find it
<mneptok> thomas1: Ubuntu can connect to SFTP servers with built in tools. Windows cannot.
<thomas1> mneptok: right so indeedy i would need to install software on someones comp
<thomas1> mneptok: windows sucks?
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: Which one crashed?
<mneptok> thomas1: that's far less risky than putting all your data behind a cleartext password.
<thomas1> i guess
<thomas1> mneptok: i have to read up on cleartext cause I have no idea what that is
<mneptok> IRC is cleartext
<mneptok> this is my text
<thomas1> mneptok: OMFG!
<DaSkreech> thomas1: that means I can see your password from anywhere on the internet
<mneptok> 75he97ghidh iudp8d54bbibe987 bid8,.p745dbib eh8957fgr83brteuh i83f4dy
<mneptok> ^^ "this is my text" encrypted ^^^
<Bigleon2> meh my kopete on my main machien crashed, idk how to fix it, if try and uninstall it, it wnats me to uninstall my entire desktop -.-
<DaSkreech> mneptok: that's still yourtext? :0
<thomas1> DaSkreech: dont crash my systemm please
<Bigleon2> i changed something and this "sigabrt" idk keeps crashing kopete
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: it wants to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: there is a difference
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: which one crashes it?
<thomas1> DaSkreech: but My computer is super encrypted so noone can see my passwords
<Bigleon2> which one crashes what?
<Flatfender> Any ideas how to get my flash drive to work? I need it to install wireless drivers on another desktop computer?
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: Which protocol crashes kopete
<mneptok> thomas1: your computer is nto The Internet
<mneptok> *not
<Biovore> thomas1: what kind of encryption?
<DaSkreech> thomas1: are you using ftp ?
<Bigleon2> It's not a protocol, i was changing the "input" text method
<Bigleon2> and then it crashed
<thomas1> DaSkreech: no i'm using my own encryption for downloading stuff off my computer
<thomas1> DaSkreech: its relatively safe
<mneptok> thomas1: imagine this. your at Aunt Lucy's house. you want to connect to your home machine.
<thomas1> mneptok: lmao i like the start of this story
<mneptok> thomas1: you connect. it FHP asks for a username and password.
<mneptok> *FTP
<mneptok> you enter thomas1:myp4ss
<thomas1> mneptok: how did u know i use that username and password? did u hack into me?
<mneptok> and over the public Internet goes the string of clear, readable toxt "thomas1:myp4ss"
<thomas1> mneptok: whats toxt? lol kidding.....let me ask you this for fun. Do you know how to read this clear text :D?
<Bigleon2> i'm ready to beat my head bloody on my desk.... gah linux!
<mneptok> *anyone* between your Aunt Lucy's and your modem can read that right off the wire.
<Biovore> ftp over tls if your doing ftp..
<mneptok> thomas1: and then your computer is not yours any more.
<Biovore> or sftp
<thomas1> mneptok: refer to my previous post
<Biovore> ftp is like screaming the user and pass though a crowded room..
<Flatfender> OK, I think it is showing up with my external hard drive name, under properties it only shows it as 2gb, which is what the disk is. Is there a way to format that disk?
<mneptok> thomas1: there was content in it?
<thomas1> Biovore: cmon man could u read my ftp info? cmon now really
<mneptok> thomas1: yes
<thomas1> mneptok: whats toxt? lol kidding.....let me ask you this for fun. Do you know how to read this?
<Biovore> I can't.. but some one can..
<mneptok> thomas1: easily.
<DaSkreech> thomas1: listen to me
<DaSkreech> Y
<DaSkreech> E
<DaSkreech> S
<Biovore> any packet sniffer will pick it up...
<DaSkreech> it says pw
<DaSkreech> then your password
<DaSkreech>  exactly as you typed it
<Bigleon2> DaSkreech you say anything i just suffered a 2.3 minute lag spike
<Biovore> run wireshare while you log into a ftp server.. then look at the contents of the packets.. there in pain sight..
<DaSkreech> I got like 25 passwords for my university's accounts server by just looking at the network
<thomas1> DaSkreech: lmao screech. wow
<thomas1> DaSkreech: coooool
<DaSkreech> It's not cool
<DaSkreech> it's stupid
<Biovore> DaSkreech: hehe..
<Biovore> yeah..
<DaSkreech>  do not use ftp
<thomas1> DaSkreech: ok i trust you fully
<Biovore> sftp
<Bigleon2> Thats it after this download finishes, dear Mr computer is getting the Dban
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: which one crashes kopete
<Biovore> or scp is the best
<Bigleon2> It's not like a prtocol, it's like i changed the "input" text method or something and then it crashed
<Biovore> thomas1: winscp for windows works good on the windows side of ssh systems
<thomas1> wow I learned a lot
<thomas1> so FTP sucks
<hydrogen> wow..
<hydrogen> is this package for real?
<thomas1> but ITS USED SSSSOOO MUCH
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: So just change it before you sign in
<hydrogen> sl - Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake
<DaSkreech> thomas1: yes but you know better know
<thomas1> DaSkreech: ook thank you for informative stuff
<thomas1> DaSkreech: still gotta read up and buy myself a little memory stick i guess right :S?
<DaSkreech> thomas1: That's like .. I don't know .. half the battle or something
<thomas1> DaSkreech: half the battle?
<DaSkreech> thomas1: you can run a webserver and self sign a cert and be way better than ftp and still easily compliant
<thomas1> DaSkreech: u mean for security
<thomas1> DaSkreech: wow
<DaSkreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knowing_is_half_the_battle
<Bigleon2> DaSkreech the program will not even start
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: run it from command line and see what it says
<Bigleon2> how do i run it from command line?
<mneptok> thomas1: surprisingly, even though Toyotas are used SOOOOOO MUCH, the Ferarri is a superior vehicle.
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: though if you just wanna get it started you can jsut move your .kopete config
<Bigleon2> how do i do that -.-!
<Bigleon2> gah i'm linux retarded remeber
<thomas1> mneptok: yea i get ur point
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: oh right. .kde/share/apps/kopete
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: from your home folder
<DaSkreech> just move the kopete app to something else
<DaSkreech> kopete directory >_<
<mneptok> Bigleon2: rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Wouldn't it be the ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc file?
<mneptok> Bigleon2: then restart Kopete
<thomas1> mneptok: i queried u
<mneptok> thomas1: and i ignored it
<thomas1> mneptok: o how come?
<thomas1> mneptok: alright sorry
<mneptok> thomas1: because everybody and their uncle PMs me from #*ubuntu* channels? ;)
<Flatfender> It tells me that access is denied on my flash drive. I need to copy files to it but it wont let me
<thomas1> mneptok: why do they pm u?
<ardchoille> Flatfender: use sudo?
<mneptok> Flatfender: sounds like the drive might be formatted as NTFS
<mneptok> thomas1: /whois mneptok
<Flatfender> I just formated it to ext3
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: maybe
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: gone again?
<thomas1> mneptok: your in kubuntu support
<Bigleon2> alright i'm at ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: just rename that folder
<mneptok> thomas1: Ubuntu and Kubuntu both
<Bigleon2> well when i rightclicked the folder Konqueror crashed
<mneptok> Flatfender: df -h and pastebin the result, please
<thomas1> mneptok: the reason was because I like having smart people to talk with :D
<Bigleon2> my computer hates me T_T
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: Wow this is on your desktop?
<mneptok> thomas1: then i'm a poor choice
<thomas1> mneptok: ..
<Bigleon2> yeah
<mneptok> Bigleon2: did you play with chmod or chown by any chance?
<Bigleon2> nope
<mneptok> Bigleon2: open Konsole
<Bigleon2> i haven't had time to play around the thing has been fucking up 24'7
<Bigleon2> already open
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: Want to do a geeky purge and reinstall ?
<darlok> Wow... language, please?
<mneptok> Bigleon2: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ./
<DaSkreech> darlok: which language ?
<Bigleon2> well atm i'm on my last 30pct of my 7.04 dl
<Flatfender> mneptok all it says is: Access denied to /media/sda1/ndiswrapper-common_1.38-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<darlok> DaSkreech: Bigleon2...
<thomas1> does IRC log every convo after exit?
<mneptok> Flatfender: df -h and pastebin the result, please
<darlok> thomas1: Depends on whether or not you have the client setup to do so.
<DaSkreech> darlok: Oh good call
<_2> thomas1 that's client dependant.
<DaSkreech> !language | Bigleon2
<Ubotu> Bigleon2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bigleon2> my apologies...
<_2> thomas1 and also tunable
<darlok> thomas1: I believe Konversation has loggin enabled automatically.  It will be in ~/logs
<Flatfender> http://pastebin.com/mc4bb79b
<Bigleon2> when i tried to start up kopete aftering doing what you said mneptok, i got this "Crash handler" blabbing about SIGABRT
<thomas1> _2: yea I think it is but not sure...settings - conversations - loggin- and enable logging is marked
<thomas1> darlok: k thats good ty
<mneptok> Bigleon2: i think your issues are deeper than Kopete
<_2> thomas1 then it should be keeping a log file.   and  'no' it is a "running log" not a "end program dump".
<Bigleon2> Yeah, well i did something in kopete when it crashed
<Bigleon2> i right clicked text field, and chose a different "input" style
<Bigleon2> gotta brb and grab laundry
<mauro_> !kde4
<Ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<mneptok> gah
<mneptok> missed 'im
<Bigleon2> 
<Bigleon2> alright you send somemthing i dc'ed
<Bigleon2> kopete is still crashing
<Bigleon2> gonna watch a movie
<DaSkreech> Bigleon2: download irssi
<synteth> hi
<synteth> good night, is anyway possible to see any wireless networks using the konsole?
<DaSkreech> synteth: iwlist <wirelesslan> scan
<DaSkreech> though I think that iwlist scan might work as well
<synteth> DaSkreech: but that just gives me information about the wireless i'm using
<DaSkreech> iwlist <device> scan ?
<synteth> i'm sorry about this, that can be called a dumb question, what do you mean with device?
<synteth> DaSkreech: eth1?
<user704> wow
<user704> lots of ppl here
<DaSkreech_> synteth: if that's your wireless devce
<synteth> DaSkreech_: ohh so, yes i can only seem to see my current wireless info
<DaSkreech_> ok
<synteth> it there any other way=
<DaSkreech_> sorry I just learnt that one
<DaSkreech_> :)
<synteth> ohh, ok thanks, it's a nice tip by the way
<synteth> :p
<DaSkreech_> iwlist --help
<synteth> i've tried iwlist freq
<gicci> Hi folks
<DaSkreech> hi
<jhutchins> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<jhutchins> w/sudo of course
<BluesKaj> sacktime folks ...take care
<synteth_> jhutchins: sorry that's a command for what?
<jhutchins> synteth_: Yeah.  sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning, or whatever your card is instead of wlan0
<jhutchins> should list all detected AP's.
<synteth_> i've tried iwlist eth2 scan
<synteth_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jhutchins> synteth_: iwconfig will show which device is your wireless.
<jhutchins> scan/scanning shows the available AP's.
<synteth_> jhutchins: he only shows me my home wireless network
<jago> i get an error from my monitor during login and can not see my screen the error is "OUT OF RANGE" how can i fix this.
<jago> "i get an error from my monitor during login and can not see my screen the error is "OUT OF RANGE" how can i fix this." i was told that this is probably an xorg settins issue an to check back here. any help would be appretiated
<jago_> "i get an error from my monitor during login and can not see my screen the error is "OUT OF RANGE" how can i fix this." i was told that this is probably an xorg settins issue an to check back here. any help would be appretiated
<thomas__> i'm trying to install openssh-server and its stuck on waiting for headers
<soulrider> !restricted
<Ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomas__> yea there was an error it wouldn't download the package
<aparra> sdfgsdgs
<thomas__> i'm trying to install openssh-server and its stuck on waiting for headers
<thomas__> anyone ther?
<mneptok> thomas__: still stuck?
<thomas__> mneptok: yes
<thomas__> mneptok: i tried multiple times and it timed out
<mneptok> thomas__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mneptok> ^^ try that ^^
<thomas__> k i think i tried update
<thomas__> and it didn't work but i'll try again
<thomas__> mneptok: are you sure you typed it correctly
<mneptok> yes
<thomas__> mneptok: yep its stalling again on 1 update at 99%
<thomas__> mneptok: wine update
<mneptok> so comment out that repository
<mneptok> or did you (Christ on His throne forbid it) use Automatix?
<newsense> !windows
<Ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<newsense> lmao
<thomas__> mneptok: i don't know what to do
<mneptok> comment out that repository
<mneptok> if you used Automatix or EasyUbuntu, backup, reformat, reinstall.
<thomas__> mneptok: u there?
<thomas__> I can't seem to install openssh-server in adept manager
<josh> why cant i get updates?
<josh> im trying to install vlc
<josh> so i can watch a movie on this laptop in bed
<josh> and not even updates are working
<thomas__> josh: i can't get updates working either
<josh> i tried apt-get to and it doesnt work
<josh> gheyness
<thomas__> i'll try tomorrow
<thomas__> maybe tomorrow it'll work
<daedalus__> hello
<daedalus__> im having trouble installing libairware
<newsense07> anyone know if freenode offers a hostmask for registered users ?, looked but maybe not hard enough
<daedalus__> when i execute the make and make install commands i get the following error, this is the first line
<daedalus__> g++ -I./include -O3 -fno-strict-aliasing  -c ./src/pcap-packet.cpp -o pcap-packet.o
<daedalus__> any idea what could be causing this error?
<daedalus__> ./include/datatypes.h:4:18: error: pcap.h: No such file or directory
<LaserJock> anybody know how to tell strigi what to index or what not to index?
<pillowpants> is there a shell command that lists all the installed programs?
<pillowpants> i just installed some x games, and i forgot which
<LaserJock> pillowpants: dpkg -l
<pillowpants> thanks
<daedalus__> no help about the error?
<hydrogen> \wow
<hydrogen> that article in the !windows factoid is pretty much not that logical
<hydrogen> direct quote: "Well, you might be able to make a case for KDE being commercial, since it's Qt-based."
<level1> hi, my keyboard shortcuts keep breaking... like, they'll work when I first log into kde, but after a while they just stop working
<ubunturos> Is i-ball camera supported in KUbuntu 6.06>
<level1> theses are the shortcuts to kmix, and to start applications from the keyboard
<ubunturos> ?
<level1> amarok global shortcuts still work for some reason
<level1> ubunturos: sometimes theres no way to be sure... do you already own that particular model, or are you considering it?
<ubunturos> level1: considering Logitech camers.
<ubunturos> level1: have found compatible ones.
<level1> if you already own it, you might as well just try it... but I don't recomend buying it until you can be sure (unless you have a lot of money to throw around)
<dranas> ellos
<ubunturos> level1: :)
<ubunturos> level1: however, if there are other cheaper ones (samsung / creative) would they be compatible?
<dranas> anyone know how to stop kompmgr from starting automatically?
<level1> I haven't found a site that reliable tells me this stuff, but I'm told they exsist, so you might try google for stuff like "linux hardware compatability"
<level1> dranas: it should be in the window behaivor part of systemsettings
<dranas> let me check
<level1> under translucency
<level1> kompmgr is kde composite, right?
<ubunturos> level1: I have found ones that are compatible with Ubuntu - on Ubuntu wiki
<dranas> i think
<level1> I'm a fan of kde composite... it will be greatly improved in kde 4
<ubunturos> level1: the only issue is, just in case the shop doesn't stock the exact model, are there samsung / creative webcams that are compatible? (if anyone has used them; logged on)?
<level1> ubunturos: well, go for the sure thing, if you can.  I don't want you to waste money.
<ubunturos> level1: umm, yes.
<dranas> i made my desktop look like mac os x and well....the tranlucency is not working and blowing up and im tired of hearing the breaking glass sound everytime i login
<dranas> im gonna be scared to upgrade to kde 4 cause i worked my butt off to make this thingie look like mac os x
<level1> dranas: yeah, you might as well turn it off then.
<dranas> just casaid i couldntuse this guy
<dranas> evil mpouse
<dranas> some guy said i couldnt m ake this linux look like mac os x
<dranas> so i had to prove him wrong
<level1> dranas: well, the kde 4 that I use on my computer looks fairly macy and I'm sure can configure it just as well
<dranas> is kde 4 in its stable release yet?
<level1> lol, this is computers.  You can do anything, just not always easily, very well, very fast, or very reliably.
<level1> dranas: nah, not until december they're talking
<level1> but it'll be great when it comes out
<dranas> ill wait till then, my wife uses the comp too
<level1> you can run kde 3 and kde 4 simultaniously, if your curious... its mostly harmless
<dranas> you ever use baghira?
<dranas> nah, id break something
<level1> I prefer domino myself... smooth scrolling ftw
<dranas> how about that bab thingie
<dranas> its kinda annoying me
<dranas> well see if the disableing of said transparencies worked after my dvd is done encoding?
<kvnet> hi 2 all
<dranas> ello
<kvnet> how can i rescue files, if my sistem is tottaly broken? :|
<dranas> magic....nah i dont know
* kvnet never will try to install compiz fusion again :\
<dranas> ooo how did you break it? maybe you can fix it from konsole
<kvnet> no :( cuz i have no console
<kvnet> only disk error
<kvnet> and i cant load my kubuntu -_-
<dranas> o
<dranas> disk error
<dranas> doesnt sound like compiz fusion problem
<kvnet> it appeared after installing compiz and reboot
<dranas> i could see it if the x server wont start but
<dranas> hmmm
<dranas> strange
<dranas> really
<dranas> im actually using fedora 7
<dranas> for some reason, my kubuntu freaked out
<dranas> and like....stopped working for me
<dranas> but i liked it when it was working
<dranas> lol
<dranas> good night everyone thanks for your help
<dranas> ill let you know if it worked
<pillowpants> where is the sources.list located?
<kvnet> /etc/?
<pillowpants> so /etc/sources.list?
<tazgodx> is there a setting to get konversation to autoidentify?
<kvnet> etc/apt/sources.list
<pillowpants> kvnet: thanks
<kvnet> who knows some sites, where i can download widgets for KDE?
<tazgodx> don't konw how i did it, but i got it to work
<kkathman> kvnet:  kde-look.org
<paulo> hi any one there
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> well, at least I am :)
<paulo> I was trying to compile a C++ program and I got this message /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared
<paulo> do you know anything about it
<kkathman> looks like a bad package or bad source
<kkathman> but I dunno
<kkathman> i dont do much compiling
<kvnet> want compiling - come to gentoo :)
<kvnet> i tried it, but my windows-friendly toshiba cant work properly with other distros
<paulo> I have been able to compile and run programs on the same machine but now Im geting an error msg
<bob1nz> hey i need some help with a tv tuner card?
<Daisuke_Ido> is it hauppauge? (that is probably not spelled right)
<bob1nz> no its jst a cheapy from dick smith its gt a saa713x chip
<bob1nz> all i gt thru myth is a black screen thats kynda staticy and it wont pick up any channels when i scan so i loaded them in manually from the info i got from the net the card works fine in windows
<_phil_> hi
<_phil_> i have kernel 2.6.22-11-generic installed and restricted-modules to the kernel. but unfortunately my wlan-interface will not be recognized from iwlist. what am i missing? it works with kernel 2.6.20-16.
<pillowpants> !repositories
<Ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<evil-rhino> anyone know where i can find .debs of openoffice.org 2.3 (preferably rc3)?
<_phil_> evil-rhino: dunno. you could make some for your self.
<evil-rhino> this is a slow machine, and compiling it would take a very long time.
<_phil_> on the oo-site the is only rc2 available. see http://download.openoffice.org/680/index.html?intcmp=1235
<_phil_> i fear if you want a bleeding edge version of oo you need to compile it yourself.
<evil-rhino> _phil_: rc2 is good enough, thanks!
<bob1nz> hey phil
<_phil_> hi bob1nz
<evil-rhino> they fixed a really annoying issue in 2.3 -- previously if you worked in preview mode, the page would be left-aligned rather than centered like in word and abiword. i don't know why, but it drove me absolutely nuts on my wide screen monitor.
<bob1nz> do you know much about tv cards?
<_phil_> bob1nz: no i do not know much about tv cards.
<bob1nz> ok jst thought id ask thanks
<martalli> I know that picking a card that's compatible with linux is oretty darn hard
<bob1nz> yeah i dnt wanna go buy a new one and iv seen ppl use the same chip as mine has bt i dnt know my way around linux too well
<pillowpants> how do you watch encypted dvds?
<pillowpants> im trying and its not giving in
<holycow> dvdcss2
<holycow> and vlc
<pillowpants> holycow: ill give it a go
<pillowpants> i screwed up my repositories, so i have to fix that first
<jussi01> !dvd | pillowpants
<Ubotu> pillowpants: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jussi01> !repo | pillowpants
<Ubotu> pillowpants: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jussi01> !easysource
<Ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jussi01> ahh, thats the one I wanted...
<jussi01> pillowpants: hope that helps
<pillowpants> source-o-matic has done me no good so far
<pillowpants> ill check em
<pillowpants> i may have just done it wrong
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> so anyone know a _basic_ sound recorder? I just need to record an interview im having with someone.
<jussi01> with their permission of course... :P
<kkathman> jussi01:  what about audacity?
<holycow> apt-cache search record sound
<jussi01> kkathman: yeah, could work. was hoping for something a little simpler
<jussi01> holycow: yeah, however I was looking for recommendations
<kkathman> jussi01:  well I dont wanna say this - but my wife uses it with her 5th graders :)
<kkathman> lol
* jussi01 slaps kkathman
<kkathman> I honestly have never used it, but  my wife does and she learned it pretty quick so she could make sound tracks for her ipods she was doing with her class
* jussi01 does: sudo apt-get install audacity
<kkathman> so I dont know how easy or hard it is  :)
<kkathman> it IS probably overkill for you
<kkathman> but its free :
<jussi01> true... what I was originally looking for is something like that basic sound recorder that comes with windiows....
<hangthedj> like krec
<hangthedj> ?
<jussi01> !info krec
<Ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 352 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<jussi01> ahhh... sounds good
<lnx_> why when i install "nvidia-settings" its auto remove "nvidia-glx" ?
<hangthedj> i think it uninstalls nvidia-glx and installs nvidia-something-new instead.
<hangthedj> not completely sure though, i don't hang nvidia
<LaserJock> anybody know what CD ripper works well in gutsy?
<hangthedj> i like kaudiocreator
<lnx_> hangthedj , it doesnt
<hangthedj> it doesn't install nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<lnx_> hangthedj , i dont find anything in k menu ... maybe it install and dont create shortcut ?
<paulc87> can someone show me a simple guide for upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 and upgrading to kde 4 beta also?
<hangthedj> lnx_, are you using adept?
<lnx_> hangthedj , yes
<lnx_> hangthedj , i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hangthedj> with apt-get it should tell you what its installing and uninstalling before it does it.
<hangthedj> so if you do nvidia-settings, it should say uninstalling nvidia-glx and installing nvidia-settings nvidia-glx-new etc..
<lnx_> but it doesnt
<holycow> why are kde panels like jello?
<holycow> i mean gnome panels are terrible and re-arrange them selves on every reload
<holycow> but adding icons to a kde panel is like throwing darts at random
<holycow> you just never know where the damned icon will end up
<holycow> and applets and things shift aroun dlike mad
<holycow> very odd
<hangthedj> sorry, i'm not sure then, like i said i don't have nvidia, well i do, but its an old server, really old nvidia 256k
<hangthedj> i don't even have a gui on it.
<hangthedj> so i don't know much about nvidia stuff
<hangthedj> but usually if you were to install something that would remove a needed driver, it usually replaces it with another one.
<hangthedj> cause if you don't have a nvidia driver how are you gonna use the nvidia-settings?
<hangthedj> to configure the driver
<lnx_> ok nvidia-glx is the same as the driver that you download from nvidia.com ?
<elzbal> lnx_: Yes.
<hangthedj> i just went to install nvidia-settings, and it said recommended packages: nvidia-glx :/
<lnx_> ok i will try it
<elzbal> For me, nvidia-settings was installed with nvidia-glx-new.
<elzbal> And it may be installed with the nvidia-glx package too, but I'm not sure.
<hangthedj> it just recomends it
<lnx_> when i click "install" on nvidia-settings it automatic do "remove" on nvidia glx
<elzbal> lnx_: Which kind of nvidia card do you have?
<lnx_> geforce 5200 fx
<elzbal> Then I'd suggest going for the "nvidia-glx-new" package instead.
<lnx_> what is the difference ?
<elzbal> Well, to be honest, I'm not sure I know all the differences... but -new is recommended for newer geforce cards, and (bonus) it includes the nvidia-settings app.
<lnx_> elzbal , i have installed glx-new and i dont see any configure tools ?
<elzbal> lnx_: Check to see if you can run "nvidia-settings" from the command line.
<lnx_> yes it runs
<elzbal> lnx_: Also, have you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" yet?
<lnx_> i get this error : Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<elzbal> That command attempts to update your xorg.conf. The error might mean that it can't recognise the contents. Have you done a lot of manual changes there?
<lnx_> i didnt touch it at all
<elzbal> hmm...
<lnx_> i will restart kdm and i will see maybe it will be fixed
<elzbal> maybe... good luck
<elzbal> And maybe run that command while kdm/X is down.
<dfrey> How do I change the konqueror mouse behaviour to double-click to open instead of single-click?
<lnx_> i dont know i have no windows decoration in compiz i have tried kde , emerald , someone know what i can do ?
<kayuuwi> hi, i have a Pentium III 800MHz 128MB RAM machine. Could any of you help me what version of kubuntu can run well?
<Raspberry> wow, KDE is buggy as hell on Gutsy
<kayuuwi>  hi, i have a Pentium III 800MHz 128MB RAM machine. Could any of you help me what version of kubuntu can run well?
<kumamoto> kayuuwi: any version could run well have u tried feisty first
<^MPS^> hi
<baudthief> Is there any way to find out what is eating my ram? I'm running kubuntu feisty w/beryl - after boot I have ~600MB free. My system gradually starts to slow down and free RAM goes to zero
<baudthief> I have to reboot to make my machine usable again
<baudthief> ksysguard isn't too helpful :\
<baudthief> gotta reboot on average twice a day - it only started doing this a few days ago
<hangthedj> kayuuwi, i would go with xubuntu, really
<Greencookie> Hi people:)
<kayuuwi> hangthedj, thank you, but what xbuntu overs inplace of kubuntu?
<SmileyRL> Hi kayuuwi
<SmileyRL> Hi Greencookie
<kayuuwi> hi u too SmileyRL
<Greencookie> Hi SmileyRL :)
<Greencookie> Wow I'm beginning to like linux:)
<hangthedj> kayuuwi, xubuntu run xfce which is a smaller faster desktop system.
<Greencookie> Finally got everything to work!
<hangthedj> you could try fluxbuntu also, it uses fluxbox, which is pretty fast.
<Greencookie> Can anyone tell me how I can find if I'm using a 32-bit or 64-bit version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Greencookie> I got an AMD 64 processor.
<kayuuwi> hangthedj, can xubuntu run on Live CD
<yendor> I have recently repaired my wireless connection on Kubuntu, I can access wifi & wired internet correctly but not my router on 192.168.1.254.... can you give me a hand to fix this please?
<hangthedj> kayuuwi, yep.
<hangthedj> !xubuntu
<kkathman> Greencookie:  do a uname -a  at the cli
<Ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Greencookie> Knock Knock.
<kkathman> Greencookie:  see above
<hangthedj> wake up neo?
<hangthedj> follow the rabbit
<hangthedj> !ot | hangthedj
<kayuuwi> hangthedj, can it auto-mount usb flash disk and usb-external-hdd with ntfs file system?
<hangthedj> it should
<hangthedj> get the newest version from www.xubuntu.org
<kkathman> Greencookie:  you understand what to do??
<yendor> Sorry I got DC.. do I have to repeat my question?
<kkathman> yendor:  what was you question?
<zaurav_> sorry got disconnected:)
<zaurav_> hello!
<kkathman> hi
<zaurav_> Does anyone have experience installing the ndiswrapper for netgear 111?
<kkathman> i dont
<gustavo> hi!
<zaurav_> ah kk
<zaurav_> hi gustavo.
<hangthedj> !ntfs-3g | kayuuwi
<Ubotu> kayuuwi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gustavo> sorry for this noob question, but whats the opera browser package?
<kkathman> gustavo:  its a browser like firefox
<gustavo> i know, but whats its package?
<zaurav_> its the entire package for opera..which is a browser
<gustavo> apt-get install opera?
<gustavo> it doesnt exists
<kkathman> gustavo:  I think you have to get it on their site
<zaurav_> i always apt-get such things
<kkathman> I always did
<zaurav_> apt-get install opera
<kkathman> zaurav_:  I dont know that opera is in the repos
<kkathman> you can try apt-cache search opera browser and see
<kayuuwi> is ntfs-3g already pack with the xubuntu or i have to download/install it myself?
<hangthedj> you have to add the archive.canonical.com
<hangthedj> repository to get opera
<hangthedj> !find opera
<Ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<zaurav_> oh k
<kkathman> I just went to the opera site and theres a custom download for ubuntu users
<hangthedj> kayuuwi, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<zaurav_> apt-cache search opera browser...is it to see if opera is in repos?
<hangthedj> but i don't think you can do that from the live cd
<kkathman> you download the deb file and install with dpkg- i
<zaurav_> !find opera
<Ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<zaurav_> wow
<zaurav_> :)
<hangthedj> !opera
<Ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kkathman> its going to be an older version there I bet also
<zaurav_> 1st week of linux here ^_^
<zaurav_> !konversation
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> have fun zaurav_
<zaurav_> lol i am:D
* beans tried opera and liked it very much at first, then hit the borked parts
<zaurav_> i like this IRC chat thingie..
<kkathman> zaurav_:  you should probably stay with firefox tho, honestly
<zaurav_> I like firefox tho
<hangthedj> i like firefox way more than opera
<zaurav_> oh yeah:D
<kkathman> opera doesnt work really well in linux
<kayuuwi> i have to download ntfs-3g? from where? any dependecies?
<zaurav_> I just installed tons of extensions.
<hangthedj> !info ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<hangthedj> kayuuwi, you have to apt-get it.
<zaurav_> kayuuwi apt-cache search ntfs-3g
<kkathman> alot of its multimedia pins are not the same api as what firefox is, and as such wont support things like embedded audio/video well
<zaurav_> !find ntsf-3g
<Ubotu> Package/file ntsf-3g does not exist in feisty
* Jalathan notes that the new Opera alpha has new options that may make the borked portions worth it
<hangthedj> i hate how the widgets in opera are always in the way.
<hangthedj> zaurav_, ntfs
<zaurav_> oh lol..thnx bud
<yendor> I recently repair my wifi & wired connection on kubuntu, but now I cannot access the router on 192.168.1.254.... can you help me with the route table please?
<zaurav_> !find ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0, ntfs-3g
<kkathman> if you dont mind not having embedded video/audio, opera is definitely fastest
<hangthedj> zaurav_, usually you would access it on 192.168.1.1
<kkathman> flash works most of the time, except in some special cases where its called by javascript
<hangthedj> but firefox has the fullscreen homestarrunner.com
<hangthedj> addon
<zaurav_> Any of you folks use Amarok?
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> yes I use amarok - its the best player
* hangthedj 's favorite music player of all time.
<zaurav_> hangthedj that was yendor:) hehe
<zaurav_> Amarok yes! Best player for me too.
<hangthedj> sorry, i must like you
<zaurav_> rofl
<kkathman> if you are running kubuntu why would you NOT use amarok :)
<kkathman> shoot when I ran ubuntu I used amarok :)
<zaurav_> Yeh plus works with foxytunes extention.
<zaurav_> Which is turn works with twitter addon for foxy:)
<zaurav_> = awesomeness :)
<yendor> Amarok RULEZ :P
<zaurav_> lol
<zaurav_> but right now my Amarok is frozen cuz I just made it rescan my entire library.
<kkathman> zaurav_:  you might try using Konqueror as your browser for a while and see if that works for you - its very compliant with all aspects of Flash 9, and supports all the audio and video plugins
<yendor> I recently repair my wifi & wired connection on kubuntu, but now I cannot access the router on 192.168.1.254.... can you help me with the route table please?
<zaurav_> hey is there any way to autotag MP3 files in amarok?
<hangthedj> as much as i love konqueror, it has no full screen homestarrunner plugin.
<zaurav_> I saw it has an auto album art feature.. is there anything like that?
<kkathman> zaurav_:  afraid not, you have to actually edit almost every tag to put in the disk # I think
<hangthedj> yendor, usually you would access the router on 192.168.1.1
<Greencookie> or 192.168.2.1
<kkathman> or 0.1
<Greencookie> lol
<hangthedj> zaurav_, there are scripts.
<hangthedj> or 192.168.15.1
<Greencookie> its greencookie now:)
<kkathman> you can write a script if you are savvy to build the xml stuff
<yendor> hello... mine is SET to be accessed at 254 :P
<Greencookie> erm. Not a very proficient linux user. Havent done scripts yet.
<Greencookie> This is my first week into linux:)
<hangthedj> my new motto is, learn python.
<yendor> BUT that matters little... I want to enable the 192.168  range on my routing table
<Greencookie> Mine is, Learn Java
<Greencookie> i just had Python class last semester.
<kkathman> hangthedj:  ugh dont waste your time :)
<kkathman> go Qt :)
<Greencookie> is there a short cut to reply to a person? like include his nick in my message?
<kkathman> Greencookie:  yes - use the auto complete -  type first few letters . then hit tab
<Greencookie> kkathman: whats Qt?
<hangthedj> but qt is just a gui frame work.  i say learn C or C++ and everything else will fall into place
<Greencookie> kkathman: THANKS!
<kkathman> !qt
<Ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Greencookie> kkathman: I will use ! from now on..thanks again.
<kkathman> np
<Greencookie> wow I'm learning so many things already:D
<Greencookie> but there still are LOTS of problems to be sorted out :(
<kkathman> Greencookie:  word to the wise - learn your terminal commands too, they will save your life :)
<Greencookie> I havent yet played around with terminal commands
<Greencookie> But I do know Ctrl + Shift + 'v' = Paste:)
<hangthedj> yendor, what happens when you try to access your router?
<kkathman> Greencookie:  just ctrl-v
<Greencookie> kkathman: lol really?
<kkathman> yup
<kkathman> hangthedj:  can he ping the router?
<Greencookie> well it showed shortcut as ctrl+shift+v so i thought that was it:)
<hangthedj> i dunno.
<kayuuwi> hangthedj, zaurav, thnx vmuch for yhe help...
<hangthedj> Greencookie, you should register your nick.
<Greencookie> kayuuwi: Hey:) NP. I didn't help much tho. Noob here myself.
<Greencookie> hangthedj: how??
<Greencookie>  /register?
<Greencookie> I'm very much a WoW person btw.:)
<kkathman> Greencookie:  /msg nickserv register [yourpasword] 
<Greencookie> cool
<Greencookie> i think I just did:)
<kkathman> then to identify, its  /msg nickserv identify [yourpassword] 
<Greencookie> thnx
<Greencookie> oh lemme try
<hangthedj> yendor, yeah, what if you ping your router, what does it say?
<Greencookie> Success!
<hangthedj> yay, Greencookie is now identified to services.
<Greencookie> Hehe, glad to join the force.
<Greencookie> Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<hangthedj> Kubuntu
<hangthedj> i hate gnome
<Greencookie> Kubuntu here too :)
<kkathman> gnome works ok, and its fine for many people
<Greencookie> Well I screwed up my Gnome desktop and had no idea to reset it so had no choice:)
<kkathman> but it has its issues
<hangthedj> its just so ugly and unconfigurable compared to kde
<Greencookie> I keep getting forced into making a decision lol:)
<kkathman> hangthedj:  well you can pretty much dress gnome to look just like kde
<kkathman> but out of the box tis a bit stark
<hangthedj> i guess.
<kkathman> my ubuntu install looks exactly like a mac
<kkathman> all the way down to the parabolic menus
<sfsdfs> somebody know a good hdd manager (df -h gui)
<hangthedj> :(
<kkathman> sfsdfs:  hdparm
<kkathman> oh you want gui, sorry
<hangthedj> filelight is pretty nice, it shows stuff, i dunno about manage though.
<kkathman> sfsdfs:  try kinfocenter
<sfsdfs> kkathman: tune hard disk parameters for high performance ?????????
<kkathman> yeah you have to get to like kparted to actually manage partitions etc
<kkathman> sfsdfs:  what exactly are you looking to do in hdd management?
<kkathman> if you just wanna see usage/free, use kinfocenter, if you want to change partitions, you'll need kparted
<sfsdfs> basicly size ... kkathman
<kkathman> sfsdfs:  either gparted or kparted
<hangthedj> or qtparted! :D
<kkathman> yah that too :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> all those "parteds"
<hangthedj> they're all gui interfaces for parted i think
<zaurav_> arg!
<kkathman> yep
<zaurav_> I keep getting DCed for sum reason.
<zaurav_> Plus I can't connect to my wireless router if it has security enabled. Strange.
<zaurav_> how do I kick old me from there?
<hangthedj> zaurav_, i know in my router there is a setting, to choose if wireless connections can connect to it, or only lan connections.
<kkathman> theres some ghost command that eludes me zaurav_
<hangthedj> i love my router, we're best friends.
<kkathman> you want your router to be your bitch :)  do exactly what its told :)
<zaurav_> hangthedj: I only connect to router using wireless, not lan.
<zaurav_> I wish my router would be my bitch :(
<kkathman> tame it :)
<zaurav_> Gotta give it a couple of slaps (literally) sometimes.
<zaurav_> Yeah, I need to learn how to push its buttons;)
<zaurav_> I'm taking a Networking class this semester, hopefully, which will help.
<kkathman> zaurav_:  usually you can put your router address in a browser and it will get you access to its interface
<kkathman> so from firefox, you type http://192.168.0.1  or whatever your addie is
<kkathman> and it should bring up the router interface for you
<hangthedj> a routers like a woman, if you don't spend a considerable amount of time messing with its switches, it isn't gonna do anything for you.
<kkathman> lol
* kkathman thinks hangthedj needs to socialize more with the women folk :)
<kkathman> hehe
<hangthedj> i would, but this router takes up most of my time ;)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> hangthedj:  danger sign - if you buy it lingerie, its definitely time for a vacation
<hangthedj> right hehe
<hangthedj> i tried, nothing fits.
<zaurav__> :(
<zaurav__> Do you guys chat on other irc servers?
<mark__> hello
<zaurav__> knock knock
<hangthedj> zaurav__, #kubuntu-offtopic
<hangthedj> nobody chats there, but i wish they would.
<mark105> whats the best way to do network partitions in kubuntu
<niels_> Ubotu: adept fix crash
<hangthedj> !adeptfix
<Ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<niels_> hangthedj: thx
<mark105> as i have to keep goin sudo mount n so on
<mark105> all i wanna do is click on a icon n it mount
<kkathman> mark105:  why not put it in your fstab?
<kkathman> then it will mount each time you boot
<mark105> yeh but i have a laptop
<mark105> so i dont want it to
<kkathman> shrug
<mark105> but i do have it in fstab
<mark105> to save how much i have to type haha
<kkathman> yah
<mark105> but yeh
<mark105> i dunno
<Jalathan> wouldn't mtab be better, so sudo isn't required? (novice view here)
<kkathman> well even if you have it ther and its not not availble - no harm no foul
<mark105> whats mtab?
<hangthedj> if you have a laptop and its in fstab, and your not around the computer your trying to connect to, it will fail.
<mark105> true i spose
<hangthedj> or if your around it, it will connect.
<kkathman> right
<pillowpants> is there something up with dapper drake
<hangthedj> yeah its old
<pillowpants> to wheres its repositories are messed up?
<kkathman> pillowpants:  well dapper is about 2 releases back
<kkathman> almost 3
<pillowpants> is the compatability of programs the same for dapper as fiesty?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> some maybe
<pillowpants> like say, audacious, linuxdcpp, deluge-torrent
<kkathman> hmm possibly but I dunno
<pillowpants> ive got all my repositories put up right, but i cant get those hits from the list
<kkathman> in general alot of water has gone under that bridge
<pillowpants> and i was on feisty like 2 weeks back
<kkathman> pillowpants:  dapper was 6.04 right?
<pillowpants> yeah
<pillowpants> lts edition
<kkathman> do yeah you should be able to get to the repos
<pillowpants> could i update my system as opposed to downloading and installing the kubuntu 7.04 iso?
<pillowpants> online*
<hangthedj> bash.org is funny
<hangthedj> pillowpants, but you have to go to edgy -> feisty
<hangthedj> and then -> gusty if you wish.
<hangthedj> you can't just go from dapper -> feisty for some reasy
<pillowpants> sounds tedious
<pillowpants> but how would i do that?
<hangthedj> reasy? reason.
<Weeltin> Hi.. can i run KDE and GNOME on same instance of KUBUNTU??
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman are you there
<Weeltin> and how do i do it??
<hangthedj> you have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pillowpants> weeltin: yeah
<hangthedj> to say edgy instead of dapper
<hangthedj> then to say fiesty instead of edgy
<pillowpants> the update everything?
<enjoi1216> what is going on pillow
<pillowpants> then*
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  yeppers :)
<hangthedj> no you have to change it to edgy, then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hangthedj> then change it to fiesty and do the same.
<enjoi1216> well i'm still having issues with myspace
<pillowpants> ill assume that would take quite a while?
<hangthedj> who isn't
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  what kind of issues?
<Weeltin> How do i installe Gnome on a Kubuntu?
<enjoi1216> like when i go to login into myspace to check my messages
<hangthedj> myspace is the buggiest peice of crap web application on the net.
<kkathman> Weeltin:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<enjoi1216> there is somethign about linux that it doesn't like
<hangthedj> Weeltin, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pillowpants> Weeltin: just search for it in adept
<Weeltin> thanks..
<kkathman> I dont have anyprobs with myspace
<pillowpants> hangthedj: word
<enjoi1216> well kkathman i got logged in
<hangthedj> they run adobe coldfusion, and MS IIS.
<kkathman> well thats a good start :)
<kkathman> man I thought coldfusion was dead :)
<hangthedj> Tom always has some bulletin, says sorry for the problems, were doing blah blah blah
<hangthedj> kkathman, i think only myspace uses it.
<kkathman> lol
<hangthedj> but they mix it with js and php
<kkathman> maybe so
<kkathman> yeah they are doing maintenance right now
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman are there any kubuntu emulators that i can download for free so that i can run win apps on my lnux maching
<enjoi1216> free emulators
<hangthedj> i don't use myspace anymore, unless someone sends me a message then i reply and say, email me at a real email address instead.
<Weeltin> pillowpants: how do i then chance from KDE to GNOME? and back again??
<hangthedj> hey, everyone who's offtopic should move to #kubunu-offtopic
<hangthedj> we can be in both channels.
<pillowpants> crt + alt + backspace
<pillowpants> session, change to gnome
<pillowpants> log back in
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  you might try wine
<pillowpants> there you are
<hangthedj> we'll show #ubuntu-offtopic were alive.
<kkathman> !wine | enjoi1216
<Ubotu> enjoi1216: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Weeltin> pillowpants: thanks..
<pillowpants> sure
<pillowpants> i cant even see wine in my repositories
<pillowpants> if i dont get this fixed, im just going to download the fiesty kubuntu iso and re do my system
<enjoi1216> well whats the first steps that i need to do since i am so Kubuntu iliterate
<pillowpants> spent the better part of this last day doing..
<combinio> what's the name of programm that people are saving movies what they're doing on their comps ??
<combinio> like on You Tube u can watch Beryl movies etc. :)
<hangthedj> combinio, install krecordmydesktop
<combinio> hangthedj: thx
<combinio> hangthedj: wait a sec
<combinio> r u sure u gave me good name ?
<combinio> there is no such pack (?)
<combinio> :] 
<waylandbill> !info recordmydekstop
<Ubotu> Package recordmydekstop does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> !info krecordmydesktop
<Ubotu> Package krecordmydesktop does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> !info krecordmydesktop gutsy
<waylandbill> wierd. It's in my package list. I found it by apt-cache search desktop | grep record
<Ubotu> krecordmydesktop: kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<combinio> Jucato: hey :)
<Jucato> gutsy only
<hangthedj> ahh, right
<hangthedj> gusty only
<Jucato> hi combinio
<combinio> so is there something else under Feisty ? :)
<Jucato> !info screenkast
<Ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hangthedj> http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/about.php
<Jucato> nope... screenkast is in gutsy only too...
<waylandbill> odd. the backend I found in feisty even though it's not listed on here.
<combinio> crap!
<combinio> but there must be something that they use if there are such movies under FF
<Jucato> waylandbill: surely there's no dekstop :)
<Jucato> !info recordmydesktop
<Ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<combinio> i just want to save a conferention that will be emited in flash on WWW :] 
<waylandbill> HA! good catch jucato. lol
<combinio> that's all
<Jucato> the GUI frontend would be gtk-recordmydesktop
<combinio> i want to made some podcast
<hangthedj> !find gtk-recordmydesktop
<Ubotu> Found: gtk-recordmydesktop
<hangthedj> oops
<combinio> Jucato: if i install it - will be this workiing as well ?
<waylandbill> I was beginning to wonder if it was from backports or something, but it's just my dyslexia. ;-)
<Jucato> why wouldn't it work? :)
<Jucato> your dylsxeai?
<combinio> i mean - will be workiin' with normal speed not slowly because of my procesor :)
<combinio> etc.
<waylandbill> Jucato: hehe
<hangthedj> combinio, depends on what kind of processor you have
<Jucato> dunno... you have to try it yourself
<combinio> but programms under GNOME works slower under KDE, right ?
<Jucato> no@
<Jucato> no!
<combinio> ok then :)
<combinio> so i'm installing gtk-recordmydesktop
<patrick__> Hi there
<hangthedj> intresting, there is only a .deb package for krecordmydesktop if your on gusty, if you go to kde-apps.org you have to compile it.
<waylandbill> the first time it loads a gtk library, there may be a slight delay, but with the speed of today's computers it can't be that long.
<hangthedj> gtk is so ugly though
<Jucato> you can make it look like anything
<Jucato> anyway... /me is gone
<wisecom> Hi@all. where do i find the default settings of the wlan network under feisty fawn? thanx for supporting my
<waylandbill> there's a setting to make gtk widgets take on the look of kde ones in system settings.
<hangthedj> its set to QT
<hangthedj> on my machines.
<hangthedj> but gtk is still ugly
<yendor> BUT that matters little... I want to enable the 192.168  range on my routing table
<yendor> I recently repaired my wifi & wired connection on kubuntu, but now I cannot access the router on 192.168.1.254.... can you help me with the route table please?
<hangthedj> nice macro
<patrick__> I was installing some software in W2K within VmWare when I had a message that made a comment along the lines of "IO error"
<patrick__> I then had problems with the machine and had to reboot
<patrick__> Now I get only a >grub command
<patrick__> Tried accessing the drive with a live disk
<patrick__> but could only access /etc
<patrick__> had other errors stating "file system not known" for the other parts of the drive
<patrick__> I'd appreciate any assistance offered with this
<enjoi1216> kkathman i went to the website and it said that wine was not an emulator
<kkathman> its arguable each way
<kkathman> but its does do a decent job of playing some windows games on linux
<enjoi1216> ok like how so like break it down to me because i'm still kinda learning linux
<enjoi1216> like how would you rate it yourself
<enjoi1216> ?
<waylandbill> it's not an emulator. It's a compatability layer based on reverse engineered libraries.
* hangthedj Will never use anything else again, unless forced... like at work.
<enjoi1216> you know something i could see it right now
<enjoi1216> windows trys to make a multiple desktop windows system and then they install it like the next operating system after Vista and they do an install and try to make like Kubuntu Linux and upon istallation ti blows the computer up
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman did you ever hear about the X Windows system blowing a comp up upon installation of Linux 6.0
<enjoi1216> i have heard it's actually possible
<kkathman> define "blowing a comp up"
<mark105> haha
<kkathman> If you arent careful you can certainly damage hardware and even monitors
<enjoi1216> ok like i took a class on Red Hat Linux 6.0
<kkathman> but thats extremely rare nowadays because of the auto configuration tools
<enjoi1216> well but see heres the thing
<enjoi1216> like when our Teacher in college
<kkathman> Fedora is Red Hat's public, open offering
<combinio> how to install flash & java under Konqueror ??
<kkathman> !flash | combinio
<Ubotu> combinio: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_4strO> combinio: you have it on firefox ?
<combinio> i have no firefox... only opera
<kkathman> !java | combinio
<Ubotu> combinio: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<enjoi1216> was teaching us to do a manual insatall with Red Hat Linux 6.0 he was reading and like the amount of megabytes that you need to set up your video card up for
<combinio> sun-java5-jre - is already installed
<combinio> so only flash
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  yah, the old way - you had to configure the range for veritcal and horizontal sweeps etc
<kkathman> combinio:  see what ubotu told you above for flash
<combinio> kkathman: i downloaded libflashplayer.so with some another 2 files
<combinio> but how to install it under Konqueror?
<enjoi1216> but see the thing is like if you set up the software settings more then your alotted megabytes on your video card then it will strain everything so bad in 6.0 that i guess it can blow the video card up and cause a monitor explosion as well
<enjoi1216> well kkathman it's just mindblowing that Linux software was designed that powerful
<kkathman> combinio: in general, you only need to go to Konqueror- configure konq - and go to plugins -then have it look for the plugins
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  well, powerful in the sense that years ago, if you didnt know what you were doing you could REALLY screw things up
<kkathman> it forced you to "know" your hardware
<kkathman> now, not so much
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman can you give me hands on on what exact emulator to download and to help me get things setup because i was wanting to download myspace messenger
<combinio> ok it works - thank a lot! :)
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  you might wanna check to see if thats compatible with wine
<enjoi1216> because of friendship communication
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  go to http://frankscorner.org
<kkathman> i think thats the right place
<kkathman> they have lists of compatible games, programs that work under wine
<hangthedj> enjoi1216, myspace messenger doesn't really work with wine.
<kkathman> in general you are out of luck if the app uses active-x
<hangthedj> it also doesn't work with that other proprietary company that i can't think of their name, but they use wine.
<enjoi1216> yeah but see heres the thing Widnows XP is c:
<hangthedj> crossover linux, myspace messenger doesn't work with crossover linux either.
<enjoi1216> because thats what the new Win Kernel is because it's  got DOS stripped away from it because now it is it's oown indepent and New Kernel
<hangthedj> you have to install a virtual machine if you wanna run it.
<enjoi1216> because i studied up on it
<enjoi1216> ok hang and how do i go about doing that
<enjoi1216> ok well where do i need to go
<hangthedj> You can use virtualbox, vmware server qemu, but you have to install windows, and have a reg code.
<hangthedj> !Virtualbox
<Ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<kumamoto> whoever is looking for good support for windows emulation check out reactos
<kumamoto> http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html
* kkathman is off to bed - cyall tomorrow
<kumamoto> kkathman: I believe cedega is the name u were looking for
<enjoi1216> alright kkathman
<enjoi1216> if you are going to be on tommorrow then hollar at me
<enjoi1216> no Ubotu i don't wanna go through all that hassle
<josiah> !dvd
<Ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hangthedj> reactOS isn't a VM, it's an OS
<hangthedj> duh.. hmm .. read the name .. sorry
<hangthedj> its late.
<pillowpants> what version of kubuntu are you guys using
<pillowpants> fiesty?
<kumamoto> feisty\
<sander_> how can I change the settings of KNetworkManager back from "Manual network configuration" to the state where it automaticly picks the best connection?
<sander_> And lists all availible connections
<sander_> Running feisty btw
<lnx_> what in kde is like gconf editor in gnome ?
<Jucato> lnx_: nothing. there is basically no need for it
<emilsedgh> lnx_: KDE has no gconf :)
<Jucato> KDE has most of its configurations available in Configure dialog boxes.
<Jucato> and for the few that aren't in there, KDE uses plain text config files
<emilsedgh> Jucato: are you running Gutsy? and have your krecordmydesktop? Im trying to make a package for feisty, but its not running properly
<lnx_> so how i can unmount drivers ( ntfs ) that ware mounted in the desktop ?
<Jucato> lnx_: right-click on them -> Unmount?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: on gutsy, but don't have krecordmydesktop installed. why not try asking in #ubuntu-motu if it can be backported to feisty?
<lnx_> Jucato , there isnt unmount in right click
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no im not yet experiented, but its not packaging problem, looks like krecordmydesktop is not running fine and is bogus
<Jucato> lnx_: in Konqueror, type media:/ in the address bar (or click on the system menu icon beside the K Menu and select Storage Media)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: what does experience have to do with it? I was just saying that you could request krecordmydesktop to be backported from gutys to feisty :)
<Jucato> backport basically means packaging something that exists in a more recent release to an older release
<cricro> hi guys,i wante to know if anyone is able to help me;on festy,hard disk in slow.hdparm tell me
<cricro> /dev/sda1:
<cricro>  Timing cached reads:   688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 343.46 MB/sec
<cricro>  Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.02 seconds =  46.29 MB/sec
<cricro> sorry
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I dont want to request somebody to do this, I want to learn packaging myself, thanks at all
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ok then. but #ubuntu-motu will still be the place to ask for packaging help/assistance :)
<lnx_> Jucato , adn what next ?
<Jucato> good luck
<emilsedgh> thanks
<Jucato> lnx_: look for your ntfs drive, right-click -> Unmount
<Jucato> if no option is there, then it means it might be unmounted already
<_4strO> or he as no permission to do that
<cricro> Can anyone help me?my hard disk are very slow with Ubuntu:hdparm on sda1 Timing cached reads:   688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 343.46 MB/sec.on hda1  Timing cached reads:    454 MB in  2.05 seconds = 221.89 MB/sec
<_4strO> has*
<lnx_> Jucato , i have found him but it have no "unmount" option
<Jucato> _4strO: whether or not he has permission, at least the option "Unmount" will be there when he right-clicks on it :)
<Jucato> lnx_: then it's not mounted (unmounted)
<lnx_> it is , i see it on the desktop ( the driver not a shortcut )
<sander_> How can I change the settings of KNetworkManager back from "Manual network configuration" to the state where it automaticly picks the best connection?
<Jucato> lnx_: er... does the icon on the desktop have a green arrow?
<lnx_> Jucato , no
<Jucato> lnx_: then it's not mounted :)
<Jucato> it's just displayed on your desktop, but not mounted
<cricro> ok,thank u :D
<lnx_> Jucato , its mounted on the /mdeia/hda7 but why it have an icon on desktop ?
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop, Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Device icons tab -> Uncheck "Unmounted Hard Disk Volume" maybe?
<lnx_> doesnt work
<Jucato> doesn't know
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> too late
<mark105> whats easyest way to configure my wireless to start at boot?
<sbucat> ?
<sbucat> mark105: what are yyour problem
<Jucato> mark105: knetworkmanager?
<mark105> nah im using knetworkmanager and it only seems to start it when i log in
<sbucat> mark105: console =) is your friend  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sbucat> mark105: mm  you can configure your file interfaces and then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jucato> I have an option here that says "Activiate when the computer starts"...
<sbucat> mark105: wifi open or with wpa wep?
<mark105> wep
<sbucat> mark105: well...you must only configure your interfaces file and =) stop
<sbucat> mark105: gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<sbucat> mark105: or sudo kate  /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> !kdesu
<sbucat> mm sorry
<Ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sbucat> mark105: or sudo gedit  /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> hm.. we are in kubuntu...
<sbucat> =) yea sorry
<Jucato> gedit won't exist
<kdehl> Hi all, I have a problem with SCIM, I can't install it. I get "invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.", when it tries to setup acpid modules, or something. It seems to be a well-known error, according to Google, but the solution is to "install acpid from source", which I have no clue on how to do in Kubuntu. Can someone help me? Im in China, nad have a horrible chat lag, sorry for that.
<Jucato> mark105: did you check the option to Activate when the computer starts?
<vlt> Hello. Where can I change the background image of Konqueror in file browser mode?
<Jucato> vlt: View menu -> Configure Background
<vlt> Jucato: aaah, the "view" menu ... thanks
<Jucato> yeah. weird place to put it.. but at the same time logical if you think about it :)
<vlt> (aaah, better)
<vlt> (I'm connected to my KDE desktop via a quite slow vnc connection. Everything works fine, except for switching to a Konqueror filebrowser window. Now w/o such a filigree bg image it's ok ;-)
<rageagainstMS> hi
<rageagainstMS> what a  partition prog for Kubuntu thanks
<rageagainstMS> hello?
<Jucato> !info qtparted | rageagainstMS
<Ubotu> rageagainstms: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<rageagainstMS> Jucato: k thanks very  mucho
<somiran> i need help
<somiran> can i load rpm package in kubuntu
<Jucato> !rpm | somiran
<Ubotu> somiran: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<somiran> ubuntu.org
<somiran> red hat package
<somiran> how dengerous
<Jucato> it could mess up your system dangerous?
<somiran> i have install alien but i cant find it in my system tree
<somiran> ok that mean i should nt install rpm ok
<Jucato> !alien
<Ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jucato> hm... yeah. try to find a .deb file for it
<somiran> ok
<somiran> any clue which deb file
<Jucato> um.. any clue what program you're trying to install?
<somiran> its java runtime
<somiran> ibm java
<Jucato> why not just install from Add/Remove Programs?
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs, search for Sun Java and install that
<somiran> my internate speed is very slow so i was trying that
<somiran> i got that cd in pc world
<somiran> what does APT means
<Jucato> !apt
<Ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jucato> it's Debian's counterpart to RPM (the program)
<somiran> which other linux distro use the same package manager
<somiran> so that i can use cds to load new application
<Jucato> rpm? Red Hat/Fedora, Novell/openSUSE, PCLinuxOS, CentOS, etc etc etc
<Jucato> have you tried Add/Remove Programs? is it really too slow?
<somiran> my speed is slow
<Jucato> you've tried it?
<somiran> no i said apt
<somiran> not rpm
<Jucato> apt? Debian, the whole Ubuntu family, MEPIS, KNOPPIX, and lots of others
<somiran> ya till all my application is loaded by add/remove manager or synaptic
<somiran> ok then if i got a knoppix cd then ican use that cd to install new application
<Jucato> ???
<Jucato> knoppix is also based on debian, which uses .deb, not .rpm. which makes it not advisable to use rpm packages
<somiran> i mean to say as in window we can load new application from cd in ubuntu how can do that
<somiran> let i have not installed amarok and i have a cd of knoppix which already have amarok as extra can i install that in my ubuntu
<somiran> jucato?
<emilsedgh> somiran: no, not possible
<somiran> why
<somiran> as both of this distro use same package manager
<ChasingVertigo> somiran: My guess is that it come precompiled for knoppix on the livecd (without the source youd need to use to compile it for ubuntu)?
<somiran> no its not live cd its a magazine cd with extra applications
<lnx_> someone know where is this file :  .mplayer/gui.conf ?
<llutz> lnx_: in your home-folder, hidden
<somiran> how can i compile
<lnx_> llutz , how i can view hidden ?
<emilsedgh> somiran: why you want to compile? you can download already-compiled packages for ubuntu
<somiran> help
<llutz> lnx_: konquerer-view -show hidden
<jussi01> lnx_: select show hidden files frome the view menu
<jussi01> !compile | somiran
<Ubotu> somiran: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> lnx_: or in Konqueror, just type ~/.mplayer/
<Jucato> somiran: that cd from the magazine, does it contain another Linux distro? like KNOPPIX?
<somiran> ya mepis
<Jucato> then use that. are you sure the cd doesn't have a .deb package for java?
<somiran> not so sure
<Jucato> try it. or try mepis. but if it has mepis, which is also Debian-based (uses .deb's), it should have .deb packages
<ChasingVertigo> I'm trying to get nvidia 3d acceleration working on Kubuntu, would I be more likely to succeed by installing nvidia-glx-new in Adept, or running the nvidia driver file from thier website?
<Jucato> depends on your video card, you might need nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<Jucato> !nvidia | ChasingVertigo
<Ubotu> ChasingVertigo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChasingVertigo> Should I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new (That guide doesnt reference nvidia-glx-new)?
<Jucato> depends on your video card
<ChasingVertigo> 8500GT
<Jucato> you're on feisty right?
<ChasingVertigo> Kubuntu Feisty yeah
<ChasingVertigo> * 7.04
<Jucato> looks like nvidia-glx-new... but according to nvidia.com, you need the 100 driver, which is only in gutsy...
<ChasingVertigo> Does it come with gutsy?
<Jucato> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy
<Ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<Jucato> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html that's the driver that supports your card
<Jucato> !info nvidia-glx-new feisty-backports
<Ubotu> Package nvidia-glx-new does not exist in feisty-backports
<Jucato> !info nvidia-glx-new feisty
<Ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<Jucato> 9755 is the latest in feisty, but it might work. not really sure
<ChasingVertigo> Okay, I'll try with feisty, and if it fails upgrade to gutsy
<ChasingVertigo> Thankyou for helping me
<jussi01> hmmm, is there some documentation about getting the fingerprint reader to work on my hp lappy?
<jussi01> !wireless
<Ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<combinio> is there any program in linux alike to Windows Movie Maker ?
<jussi01> combinio: kdenlive
<combinio> jussi01: thx
<jussi01> its not in the repos yet though
<combinio> !info denlive
<Ubotu> Package denlive does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<combinio> !info kdenlive
<Ubotu> Package kdenlive does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> !info kdenlive gutsy
<Ubotu> kdenlive: A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<jussi01> there you are
<combinio> jussi01: but i have Fesity :/
<jussi01> combinio: go find trevinhos repo, i think he has it
<combinio> kub-7.04 and not Gutsy :}
<jussi01> !trevinho
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trevinho - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> gah
<lnx_> there is something liek mozilla-mplayer for firefox but with kaffeine instead mplayer ?
<jussi01> !info kaffeine-mozilla | lnx_
<Ubotu> lnx_: kaffeine-mozilla: mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1.dfsg-0.1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<jussi01> lnx_: is that what you were looking for?
<lnx_> jussi01 , close to this , i can set it to open the video in the browser ?
<jussi01> lnx_: I cant remember. Jucato you around?
<lnx_> jussi01 , i dont care what just not mplayer with mozilla-mplayer plugin
<jussi01> lnx_: so uninstall that, and install kaffeine-mozilla
<lnx_> jussi01 , yes this is waht i did but it open it external , i want it embed its posiblle ?
<jussi01> lnx_: im not sure.
<combinio> where can i order CDs with Kubuntu 7.10 GG ??
<combinio> is that CD available already ?
<combinio> ( i just want to have an oryginal CD )
<judgen> !nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shanky> hi, I have tried to update my system using adept, but it required to restart kdm
<shanky> and after the restart adept tell me that the apt database is blocked so I can't continue the update
<shanky> any idea?
<vistakiller> reboot your system
<vistakiller> and try again
<vistakiller> give in terminal
<vistakiller> sudo apt-get update
<hochimoo> when I am navigating around, firebug seems to be preventing the page from being displayed. I have to click on firebug or fiddle with it in some way for the page to be displayed
<crazy_bus> I've got a ogg theora video which I'm trying to play in kaffeine.  But while the audio is fine the video is really jerky.  Why is this and how can I fix it?
<JuJuBee> anybody ever use clonezilla?
<dacorr> i would try xmms to see if it is jerky in all playes or just kafine
<dacorr> if it is all then its the codecs, unless your playing from a cd
<lounge-about> =/
<lounge-about> anyone know anything about seting up an sql db?
<crazy_bus> ogg theora is video.  So I don't think xmms plays it
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: whats the problem?
<lounge-about> heres the sittuation
<lounge-about> ive setup my LAMP server
<emilsedgh> go on lounge-about
<lounge-about> and im trying to setup IPB forums as well
<emilsedgh> and...
<lounge-about> but when it ask for the sql info and stuff i dont have an answer for it
<lounge-about> because i dont have a database made yet
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: username is root (when you install it)
<lounge-about> ...because i dont know how or what to use to make it
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: password is nothing, leave it blank
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: is it asking about database name?
<lounge-about> ya
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: so do this in kosnole
<emilsedgh> mysql -u root
<emilsedgh> CREATE DATABASE yourDatabaseName;
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: then yourDatabaseName will the name of database :)
<lounge-about> hmmk
<lounge-about> and so when it ask to connect to it..
<emilsedgh> localhost
<lounge-about> this is everything its asking for:
<lounge-about> SQL Host:localhost
<lounge-about>   Database Name:
<lounge-about>   SQL Username:
<lounge-about>   SQL Password:
<lounge-about>   SQL Table Prefix:ibf_
<lounge-about>   MySQL Table Type
<lounge-about> Use MyISAM if
<lounge-about> ok
<jussi01> !enter
<Ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jussi01> and
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: i told you about Host, Database Name, username and password, do not touch the others
<jussi01> !paste
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lounge-about> ok, let me try this and see what happens
<lounge-about> once i do the CREATE DATABASE dbname
<lounge-about> it returns me to a --> line
<lounge-about> like its waiting for something else
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: ;
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: put a semi-colon (;) and enter :)
<lounge-about> syntax error
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: there should be a semicolon in the end of every SQL command
<emilsedgh> CREATE DATABASE name;
<emilsedgh> do this, do not forget the ; at the end of the line
<lounge-about> ok there we go
<lounge-about> i think maybe i hit spacebar or something the first time...oh well, "Query ok"
<lounge-about> sweet progress!
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: yes, but if you want an easier way, install phpmyadmin
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: thats in repositories
<lounge-about> i did
<lounge-about> and mysqladmin
<lounge-about> and 1 other i believe
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: but using the mysqlclient from command-line should be the best, learns you how to use SQL commands :)
<gustavo> pgadmin3
<lounge-about> success!
<gustavo> lounge-about: you need the ";" on the end of commands, otherwise sql doesnt knows ur command has ended
<lounge-about> gotcha
<lounge-about> i got to work guys
<lounge-about> thankyou
<lounge-about> the forums are now up and running
<hochimoo> when I am navigating around, firebug seems to be preventing the page from being displayed. I have to click on firebug or fiddle with it in some way for the page to be displayed
<lounge-about> and accessible from outside my network
<gustavo> hochimoo: so? it doesnt seems to a question
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: oh!
<emilsedgh> lounge-about: so, you have to change the username and password :)
<lnx_> in konq how i can make the folder always be before the files ?
<lounge-about> for security reasons....yes that would be smart idea
<hochimoo> gustavo eh?
<emilsedgh> lnx_: View->sort->Foders First :)
<lounge-about> but i think i can take it from here
<lounge-about> if not...lol ill back XD
<emilsedgh> :P
<emilsedgh> lnx_: please try to find things, if you didnt find, we will be happy to tell you
<gustavo> hochimoo: if you want help, be objective
<lnx_> emilsedgh , strange i dont find it , maybe its because i use "list view" ?
<emilsedgh> yes, thats the reason, but folders are first in list view, at least for me
<emilsedgh> lnx_: ah, click on the File type column, button
<ryaren> hi
<ryaren> Which DC client do you offer?
<wittfella> Hello, how do I let a normal user mount a drive? i added 'user' to the fstab line, but ut keeps saying must be root.  mounts fine when root.
<emilsedgh> wittfella: you could change pemissions from systemSettings->Advanced->Disks & filesystems
<wittfella> hey emilsedgh, its a smbfs to my windows drive, so its not listed in filesystems yet
<emilsedgh> wittfella: so i dunno
<fkm> Did someone here ever use KFileReplace?
<hanz> how do i get nvidia drivers on kde, i was told "restricted drivers", but isn't that just in gnome?
<lucky_lucas> It's in kubuntu gutsy
<hanz> is it poss to upgarde to that and is it ok to use?
<Jucato> !nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sander_> How can I change the settings of KNetworkManager back from "Manual network configuration" to the state where it automaticly picks the best connection?
<lucky_lucas> Gutsy is risky to use now
<Jucato> well not really,... been using gusty since tribe 5
<Jucato> pre-tribe 5
<lucky_lucas> Hehe me too, but there are some surprise though read the forum.
<hanz> how do i up to gusty then?
<lucky_lucas> Are you shure you want to up to gutsy ?
<Jucato> just for nvidia? :)
<lucky_lucas> there is something like update-manager -d or something like that to enable the jump to gutsy fon't what  exactly it is
<lucky_lucas> please read : dont' know what exactly
<hanz> the must be other resons to up to it, i don't mind a bit of messing around, been on gnome for a while and got bored
<lucky_lucas> but you can get restricted manager in feisty too
<Jucato> but with the GNOME/Ubuntu dependencies only
<lucky_lucas> you can look for restricted-manager in adept
<lucky_lucas> or aptitude
<lucky_lucas> That's why I installed ubuntu-desktop to enable it
<hanz> sound, ill give it a spin, cheers
* Jucato hands genii a cup of coffee
<genii> Jucato: Thank you very much sir :)
<Jucato> welcome very much :)
* genii sips his coffee and munches a donut
* ScorpKing takes a bite of genii's donut
<genii> I guess I should have brought enough for everyone :) Although today only TimBits
<ScorpKing> hi genii!
<genii> ScorpKing: Hiya
<ScorpKing> have fun. g2g :(
<BluesKaj> howdy All  :)
<BluesKaj> Need Coffee!
* Jucato pours coffee on BluesKaj
<Jucato> happy? :)
* BluesKaj gulps coffee
* genii makes a large vat of coffee so everyone can have some, including BluesKaj
<genii> I dunno why I'm in such a good mood today. the weather kinda sucks and it's the middle of the week
<BluesKaj> genii, thx :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime
<BluesKaj> nice here sunny and clear, but a bit cool 12C
<genii> It's getting sunny here now. but earlier was grey, windy and you could see your breath.
<BluesKaj> that reminds me, gotta go uncover my tomatoes
<genii> the CBC tells me it's snowing somewhere between Manitoba and Ontario
<ksivaji> genii hi
<BluesKaj> up around cochrane , genii
<genii> ksivaji: Hi
<BluesKaj> Good! the .ca repos are back up and running
<genii> Alrite!
<genii> ksivaji: Did you get the RAM thing figured out?
<ksivaji> genii no i dont find any option in BIOS to change that
<genii> ksivaji: Likely you do not have onboard video card then.
<ksivaji> ho
<ksivaji> you mean i have a separate vedio card
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, did you do a " lspci | grep video " to find your video controller ?
<ksivaji> BluesKaj i am not getting any output for  lspci | grep video
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Jucato> lspci | grep -i vga
<BluesKaj> ahha
<ksivaji> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<Jucato> it's an IGP I think
<BluesKaj> right jucato, was wondering , the grep video shows my tv tuner card ...video is onboard
<ksivaji> BluesKaj what ?
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, the lspci grep video command only shows my TV tuner card , not this card which is onboard :VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] 
<BluesKaj> so Jucato's suggestion: lspci | grep -i vga is the correct one for onboard video detection
<Jucato> he already pasted the output :)
<Jucato> it's an S3 (onboard)
<ksivaji> i have vedio card right ? still my system doesnt supports games why ?
<Jucato> your video card is onboard/IGP, which means it shares/eats a part of your RAM. second, I don't think S3 has 3D hardware acceleration, which most games require
<BluesKaj> Jucato, yes , but i just wanted make it clear , since he asked me, (what ?)
<Jucato> I have an S3 as well. but I haven't used it since the day I bought a real video card :)
<genii> The unichrome cards are one of the oddball cards for drivers. There is an openchrome driver but it's flakey. The default X unichrome driver I have heard has issues also
<Jucato> (which was 2 years ago?)
<Jucato> I think I've only tried to use my unichrome in Linux once and only once
<Jucato> and I never tried to look for 3D acceleration
<xdemon> hi all!
<xdemon> can't set russian keyboard
<xdemon> who can help me?
<Jucato> !ru
<Ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<Ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> x-demon: Use the method for Debian Sarge here for changing keyboard and language: http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/1-minute-guide.html
<genii> Hmm
<genii> Heh further down the list there it actually has 7.04 which i did not see at first LOL
<Jucato> tsk tsk.. someone needs more coffee :)
* Jucato wonders why his swap is being used at all....
<gustavo>  i have a link on "applications menu" that doesnt work, how can i solve this? any kind of symbolic link on "/usr/share/applications" or something like it?
<poison--> morning
* Jucato casts a level 1 Detoxify
<Jucato> er.. morning :)
<thomas1> the only way to configure openssh-server is to do it through console or text file? NO GUI?
<gustavo> you are not on windows hehe
<ksivaji> !emerge
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> ksivaji: emerge is more a gentoo-ism
<sander_> Can KDE4 Beta 2 show the replacement of kicker?
<sander_> I only get two of those grey boxes
<emilsedgh> sander_: no
<sander_> emilsedgh: k... clear :)
<sander_> so not useable at all for a beta
<chtren> ?
<emilsedgh> sander_: 1)Kicker Replacement becomes functional after the Beta2 release 2)Plasma is not being developed in playground, which means will not included in default, it should be moved into trunk in for Beta3, I think
<emilsedgh> sander_: I hope that Beta3 will include a functional Plasma
<sander_> emilsedgh: okay.. so I'll continue to work with KDE3 till then :)
<emilsedgh> sander_: Im waiting for Beta3 to 'try' to work with it as the main desktop
<Jucato> sander_, emilsedgh: the rest of the plasmoids are in trunk/playground/base/plasma but the kicker replacement isn't complete yet
<hydrogen>  no
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> yea
<Jucato> all it has is a KDE icon, taskbar, and clock
<hydrogen> I misread what you said
<hydrogen> :)
<Jucato> :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: playground is not being packaged
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yes it isn't
<ksivaji> genii what is ism
<Jucato> at least not by Kubuntu
<Jucato> genii: haha! :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: AFAIK, suse guys didnt make packages for it too
<genii> ksivaji: ism in the ay I meant there is like a way of thinking,eg: gentoo thinking
<genii> or habit etc
<Jucato> a noun-forming suffix: changes the root word into a system of thought, a way of looking at things, or a worldview. www.summit.org/resource/dictionary/
<Jucato> genii: next time don't expect everyone speaks/understands good Engrish :P
<genii> Jucato: Very true, assuming things is occasionally dangerous
<Jucato> genii: you also run the risk of losing the joke :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , like the word impact ...never was a verb until the californai spin doctors started using it
<genii> hmm
<BluesKaj> or should i say caliph-ornia
<BluesKaj> anyway . I'm still looking for an  IPtrace app that actually works ...xtraceroute gives up too easily and there's no way of really configuring it
<BluesKaj> wish neotrace could be ported/written for linux or whatever theproper term is.
<gundam_rx78nt1> How can I change my default kdm login screen? I want to change the background from the default Kubuntu blue to something else...
<lounge-about> kdmsetup
<gundam_rx78nt1> is that an application?
<ubuser> how do i mount a hard drive from ubuntu livecd
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: run it!
<lounge-about> sorry gundam it may not work...i was thinking gdmsetup for gnome
<ubuser> i need to create some partitions by fdisk /dev/hdb but it doesn't work
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: systemSettings->Advanced
<lnx_> how i can instal Pidgin on kubuntu ( not gaim ) ?
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: then go to the Login manager
<gundam_rx78nt1> because I went and made changes on the settings control panel for kde. It still shows the darn blue login screen.
<gundam_rx78nt1> emilsedgh, I am using kubuntu.
<llutz> lnx_: compile it from source or install the .deb from getdeb.net
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: systemSettings->Advanced->Login Manager, in Kubuntu
<lnx_> llutz , i cant add source to adept or something like this ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I did make the changes there. It will still show the blue login page, once I log in, it shows the background wallpaper I selected but that is not
<gundam_rx78nt1> what I would like to do.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I want to change the default blue background on the login page.
<poison--> weird stuff
<lnx_> i have an "konversation" shortcut icon on desktop and the word is warp like "conversati" new line and then "on" how i can able my desktop to have along shortcut names ?
<poison--> dlin linux_mce-dvd, its 3.75GB with ktorrent
<poison--> it says its already at 3.76GBs and contiues to dl
<gundam_rx78nt1> emilsedgh, is there anywhere else to change the login screen on kubuntu?  I know there ways to change it on gnome in ubuntu, but I would really like to get rid of the default blue background login screen.
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: you could change it from systemSettings->Advanced->Login Manager->Background, I dunno whats the problem?
<gundam_rx78nt1> emilsedgh, I have made changes in the Login manager. It doesn't change the background on the login screen. It shows up with the default kubuntu login. after I login, it then show the background I wanted but just momentarily until the default splash screen appears.
<elvis> hey
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: sorry i dunno then, maybe you should file a bug report ?
<genii> gundam_rx78nt1: replace in file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/kubuntu.xml <normal file="/usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png" /> with <normal file="/my/path/to/mycustombackground.png" />
<genii> or comment out the line
<gundam_rx78nt1> genii, let me try that.
<BFC> hi! can anybody recommend a plain text editor that can compare two documents?
<BFC> I need it to compare to .php files
<genii> gundam_rx78nt1: Remember xml comment syntax is <!
<emilsedgh> BFC: kdiff, i think
<BFC> emilsedgh: ok. i'll check it out
<emilsedgh> kdiff3, BFC :)
<BFC> thanks!!
<luh> hi
<luh> when trying to resize my monitor in the system settings, and i push apply afterwards, it is always set to the lowest again after reopening of the program
<luh> what am i doing wrong?
<poison--> nutin, your card just dont take it
<poison--> like mine here
<BluesKaj> luh are you using admin mode ?
<luh> BluesKaj, yes
<poison--> im usin 800x600 (sic) cause theres no drivers for it
<poison--> it sucks
<damian> espacio linux
<damian> espacio-linux
<luh> and it doesn't matter which one i set it to, 800x600 or 1024x768
<BluesKaj> luh , so you have your monitor drivers setup to your make and model , just like one does for the graphics card ?
<luh> yep
<ksivaji> how to enable direct rendering
<BluesKaj> luh, sometimes a relogin will reset the settings to your last preferences
<luh> but why?
<BluesKaj> X needs to be reset , not sure
<luh> but it doesn't even go that far that i reload the x
<luh> it just doesn't save the configuration of that i set in system setting
<luh> +s
<gundam_rx78nt1> genii, thank you. that is what I wanted to do.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I owe you a drink.
<BluesKaj> luh,have reloggged in ?...try it
<luh> BluesKaj, yes
<luh> but if the data doesn't get saved in the first place it doesn't help me
<genii> gundam_rx78nt1: Glad to help
<luh> so first the data needs to get saved, than the x server restarted
<luh> but i have no clue wtf it doesn'T save my data
<luh> which file would i need to edit by hand?
<Devious_> hi all
<emilsedgh> !hi | Devious_
<Ubotu> Devious_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ksivaji> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ksivaji> how to mount a iso file
<ksivaji> !iso
<Ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<llutz> ksivaji: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<ksivaji> llutz thanks
<Azzco> Konqueror keeps crashing for me and isn't giving me any errors in the console...
<BluesKaj> luh , I guess if you reconfigure xserver-xorg file with different monitor and graphics card driver settings , the changes may stick , but sometimes that can be risky if you don't know what range settings the monitor can handle
<luh> i'll try randr
<luh> i did already try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> what driver is the monitor using
<csanders> im having a hell of a time getting hardware acceleration to work with my ATI card, Ive tried dozens of tut's, nothing is seeming to work, when I run glxgears, it says DRI is not working
<csanders> does anyone have fglrx ATI dual monitor Kubuntu system running ?
<csanders> Logs:
<csanders> [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<csanders> (WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection
<BluesKaj> csanders, have you tried this tutorial :http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<csanders> no, but I will try again
<BluesKaj> csanders, it uses a patched and modded fglrx driver which provides3D and DRI for most Radeon pci and onboard cards
<csanders> it took me forever to get dual monitors, im almost afraid to mess it up now :(
<csanders> oh sweet
<csanders> thats what i have ;)
<BluesKaj> which card csanders?
<csanders> radeon 1300
<csanders> but this is amd64 :(
<BluesKaj> the tutorial works for my X200G onboard
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<csanders> yea, amd64 is a huge PITA, I wont be going that route again
<BluesKaj> don't think it'll work
<luh> BluesKaj, i can't check
<luh> the computer is not in my town, and the person isn't there any more
<BluesKaj> i havw AMD 64 as well , but running 32bit x86 after too many probs with the 64bit version
<BluesKaj> luh, ok so you aren't doing a remote pc setup ?
<luh> i haven't been able to give him dyndns yet. the important part is the yet ;)
<srcnix> Hi all, does anyone have any experience in installing Kubuntu on a Inspiron 9400?
<Daisuke_Ido> allow me, if i may, to vent for a moment
* savetheWorld pinches his nose.....
<Daisuke_Ido> there is a section in the forums for ubuntu dell support.  that's for the friggin dells sold with ubuntu, not any old retarded dell you want!
<savetheWorld> go ahead
<Daisuke_Ido> now
<Daisuke_Ido> srcnix: is that a newer model?
<Daisuke_Ido> possibly the livecd won't work?
<savetheWorld> Daisuke_Ido: Linux has been getting installed on Inspirons for a looooooong time  already.
<Daisuke_Ido> savetheWorld: yeah, and that's fine, but the dell support forum is for machines sold with ubuntu that are specifically built TO support ubuntu
<savetheWorld> Daisuke_Ido: yes and thats fine too.  i just didnt see anything here where srcnix was doing anything in that forum. he asking in here wherer its on topic.  afaik.
<Daisuke_Ido> savetheWorld: that's the unrelated venting part
<savetheWorld> oh, Ok then! :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> and then i went back to try and help him by asking a couple questions :)
<savetheWorld> and he steadfastly ignored you, the little bugger!
<csanders> BluesKaj:  how do you run x86 on 64 , is their a distro for it ?
* Daisuke_Ido 's gone cross-eyed
<Daisuke_Ido> csanders: what?
<srcnix> Daisuke_Ido, Yes it is, sorry for the short reply.
<csanders> BluesKaj: said he had alot of problems with running amd64 and now hers just running 32 bit apps, im wondering how do do that Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> intel core 2 duo...  santa rosa?
<srcnix> Daisuke_Ido, The problem is the live install CD doesn't work.
<srcnix> Daisuke_Ido, Indeed
<srcnix> Daisuke_Ido, So I was wondering if the alternative CD would work.
<Daisuke_Ido> srcnix: you're going to have to install from the altcd
<srcnix> Daisuke_Ido, ;) Gotcha! ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> this *should* be fixed with gutsy, but it's a known problem with the santa rosa
<Daisuke_Ido> csanders: you just install the 32 bit version
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm using the 32 bit version on an amd64
<Daisuke_Ido> all of your 32 bit OSes/software will still run on a 64 bit processor, since x64 is juat an extension to the x86 architecture
<BluesKaj> csanders, I reinstalled 32bit but there is a script (I found this out after the fact) that allows one to run as 32bit on the 64 bit version .... anyone know what it i't called?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, unfortunately not all, some drivers won't work on the 64 that work on 32
<Daisuke_Ido> really?
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't found any
<Daisuke_Ido> i would think that a 32 bit driver would work on a 32 bit OS, even if that OS is running on a 64 bit processor...
<aguitel> when i restard or shutdown my laptop my video gets uggly ,anyone know about this ?
<kaminix3> How do I enable conversation logging in Kopete?
<Jucato> kaminix3: go to Settings -> Configure Plugins -> History plugin. it's enabled by default, but actually disabled. so uncheck it first, then click Apply, then check it, and click Apply again
<kaminix3> Thanks Jucato :)
<kaminix3> And where will my logs be saved?
<somiran> what does .deb file mean
<kaminix3> somiran: Debian Package, the format used by apt.
<genii> somiran: .deb is short for debia.
<genii> debian
<genii> bah typos
<somiran> ok
<genii> kaminix3: Thanks LOL
<somiran> knoppix has it ?
<Jucato> kaminix3: you can view them through Kopete. right-click on the contact and select View History
<kaminix3> Knoppix has a file manager?
<genii> Distributions which came from debian use this, knoppix is one of those
<llutz> somiran: all debian-based distros have it
<Jucato> oh him again :)
<somiran> how can i install a application from knoppix cd to my ubuntu withoput downloading it from ubuntu as my speed is very slow
<poison--> everytime i try to axx the share of my kubuntu machine with a windows pc, it asks me for a username and pwd
<poison--> any ideas where i setup dat
<somiran> sorry jucato but i really need help that time i have some patien to attend
<somiran> some patient
<llutz> somiran: that hardly woould work, knoppix packages are made for knoppix and not ubuntu. their dependencies etc. will fail on most other distros
<genii> somiran: Using .deb files from a different distribution like knoppix for instance is not recommended.
<somiran> is there any other way to install apllication in ubuntu without internet
<Jucato> genii: basic background. he has a slow internet. he needs to install stuff from a cd he got from a pc magazine
<genii> Jucato: OK thanks :)
<Jucato> earlier he was asking about installing an .rpm for java from that cd
* Jucato hates it when he remembers little details like these
<poison--> lol
<genii> somiran: If the application is on the ubuntu install cdrom you can install it. there is a command apt-cdrom for this, to add a cdrom to the list of repositories ubuntu looks
<somiran> yes i have told that but as i am new so i am wondering
<genii> somiran: If you have faster internet another place, you can download the .deb files that way and then put them after into /var/cache/apt/archives    on the box without internet to install them as well
<Delrin500> how can i have my linux machine automount a NTFS usb drive? I installed Automatix but it still doesn't work anyone have any ideas?
<genii> !automatix
<Ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<poison--> u should try diskmounter
<poison--> !diskmounter
<Ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Delrin500> diskmounter? is that easy to use?
<poison--> yep
<poison--> no worrys
<Delrin500> hell thanks guys... i didn't think it would be so easy to get info
<somiran> thank u genii
<genii> somiran: Good luck and you are welcome
<Delrin500> anyone know how to get Firefox to be my default browser  instead of Konqueror
<evans> hi Derlin
<Delrin500> hello evans
<Delrin500> how is it going?
<evans> im fine,i want to assist you
<bibstha> hi all, whats the shortcut to switch keyboard layout? cant figure it out
<Delrin500> ok
<Delrin500> shoot
<bibstha> also i looked into system settings and don't see where to set it
<Delrin500> how do i change default browsers
<poison--> within firefox configs
<Jucato> bibstha: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<evans> you go to Preferences then Preferred applications
<BluesKaj> Delrin500, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Delrin500> it is a pain i don't use Konqueror very often and when ever i click on a link it opens using it instead of Firebox
<Jucato> bibstha: default is Ctrl+Alt+K I think
<evans> it will give u an option to change your defaults
<Jucato> Delrin500: follow the command BluesKaj gave
<bibstha> ctrl +alt + k works
<bibstha> :) nice
<Daisuke_Ido> evans: are you using kde or gnome?
<Jucato> evans: the one in System Settings only affects KDE apps though
<Delrin500> Blues>sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser         this is it???
<bibstha> strange that layout addition was inside regional and language
<evans> gnome
<bibstha> but keyboard shortcut setting is at another place
<Daisuke_Ido> this is #kubuntu.  kde users.
<bibstha> Jucato, oh??
<BluesKaj> Delrin500, you may also want to change your default browser in you IRC cliet, system settings/default applications, etc
<Delrin500> Hell!!! thanks Blues that was super easy
<Delrin500> you guys are awesome
<Delrin500> thank you very much
<Jucato> bibstha: Keyboard Layout is a regional setting. Keyboard shortcuts aren't
<BluesKaj> hehe, yer welcome Delrin500
<bibstha> Jucato, :-) just figured, thanks
<Jucato> bibstha: it just so happens that you're looking for the keyboard shortcut to change keyboard layout :P
<poison--> !samba
<Ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bibstha> Jucato, can't help it but took a lot of time wasting in google
<mefisto__> Delrin500: in system settings > default applications ?
<Delrin500> i am a Windows admin and Linux is not my specialty so i appriecate the help...
<bibstha> Jucato, anyway it can be done globally? while not in kde?
<Jucato> bibstha: there's a search bar in System Settings too :)
<Jucato> bibstha: nope. sorry. KDE only affects KDE
<bibstha> aah
<bibstha> scim is easy
<bibstha> and works globally
<Jucato> mefisto__: that way only affects KDE apps. If he were to click a link in a non-KDE app (GAIM/Pidgin or whatever) it would still launch in Konqi unless he changes the alternatives
<bibstha> i wonder how its done with xkb
<Jucato> bibstha: but scim is an app that is running. it has it's own shortcuts. the Ctrl+Alt+K is a shortcut for KDE. it wouldn't affect GNOME
<bibstha> ooh,
<bibstha> so no such app for xkb?
<Jucato> wouldn't know. sorry
<bibstha> Jucato, ooh no problem, but thanks again
<poison--> can anyone help me axx my linux share trough a windows machine
<poison--> lmao
<bibstha> Jucato, i used to be on scim, i run openbox and strangely when im on kde apps, input sometimes automatically switches to xkb
* genii uses an old Windows machine for a trough
<genii> (to drink coffee from)
<BluesKaj> hehe
* Jucato just ran out of cold choco...
<evans> bye
<BluesKaj> wife use old windows pc for her solitaire and surf/email ...it's 8 yrs old and still chugging along :)
<poison--> in fact my issue is dat i dled linux mce dvd in this laptop, and its too slow to burn it, so i need to transfer it to the win machine
<poison--> specs cant take it
<poison--> :(
<poison--> cant ask much from a VIA laptop lmao
<genii> poison--: install samba. Then share the directory the iso is in.
<neosix> hello people!!!
<poison--> already did
<poison--> amn thing keeps asking me for a username and pwd
<poison--> i type the one i use for login in kubuntu and it doenst work
<BluesKaj> genii, samba refuse me acces from wife's windows pc to the linux partition on this box ..the reverse is no prob and windows to windows works great
<genii> poison--: if your kubuntu login is user do:      sudo smbpasswd -ae user
<genii> poison--: Then make sure the iso is owned by that user as well
<poison--> lemme try
<Delrin500> should i use the experimental NTFS writting support? it is not reccomended, when installing diskmounter
<Delrin500> ?
<neosix> does anybody know some good mp3 organizer like "Where is it"?
<BluesKaj> Delrin500, ntfs-3g ?
<Delrin500> Blues> not sure it says "
<Delrin500> As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<Delrin500> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<Delrin500> is NOT recommended.
<poison--> wow.. it worked
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> thanks geii
<poison--> genii even
<genii> poison--: np. glad to be of help
<BluesKaj> Delrin500, accessing windows partitions from linux , use ntfs-3g and ntfs config
<BluesKaj> err ntfs-config
<Delrin500> so diskmounter is not the way to go?
<BluesKaj> dunno Delrin500 ...I've never used diskmounter
<Delrin500> oh ok
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about the 6.04 Dapper
<BluesKaj> Delrin500, but I do know that ntfs-3g and ntfs-config allows me ato read/write to my windows parition apps
<Delrin500> well i am going to give it a try and if it doesn't work I will use your reccomendation... I have already started installing it
<Delrin500> is ntfs -3g the app or the command line script ?
<BluesKaj> ok Delrin500 , let us know how that works out
<sam1338> anybody know any sli motherboard names?
<sam1338> quad sli i mean
<genii> Delrin500: it's the app. ntfs-config the config tool you run after it installs
<Jucato> genii: you need more coffee.. it's 6.06(.1)
<mefisto__> Delrin500: ntfs-3g is great. it saved my ntfs disk that windows chkdsk screwed up and made inaccessible. ntfs-3g allowed me to access everything to back up data
<genii> Jucato: Nah, you need the coffee LOL    "[12:10]  <Delrin500> As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing suppor"
<Jucato> haha oh yeah
<Jucato> I need to scroll up more :)
<BluesKaj> don't we all
* genii makes a large pot for everyone
<jetsaredi1> where is the lock file that is used by the package management systems?
<genii> !aptfix
<Ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* BluesKaj has to learn to assume less and ask for more details 
<genii> In that place is the lock file
<jetsaredi1> genii: thanks
<ksivaji> please help me i tried to install widows after kubuntu .but i didnt complete windows installation ,i terminated installation after partitioning disk now i cant boot kubuntu grub says no such partition
* BluesKaj wonders if it would helpful to have a message greeting asking new joiners to tell the room what distro they are asking about ::)
<ksivaji> genii  BluesKaj any suggestion
<Jucato> !windows
<Ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jucato> !grub
<Ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> first link ksivaji
<ksivaji> but i didnt complete installation
<poison--> lol@!windows
<genii> ksivaji: Better to put windows first then ubuntu so grub doesn't bet wiped out by windows mbr
<Jucato> ksivaji: yeah. but you need to recover GRUB nonetheless
<Jucato> so you need that link
<Jucato> let it be a lesson not to install windows
<Jucato> hehe j/k
<ksivaji> genii i dont want windows
<genii> ksivaji: Because of the place you terminated the install, right after partitioning, it may be a bit tricky to recover from
<kristjan_> is where a command that will "cd here?"
<Jucato> kristjan_: cd .
* genii sips a coffee and ponders cd .
<Jucato> hmph
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, download and and burn supergrub disk - bootloader restore disk ...itwill help you restore grub and mbr dfor windows
<ksivaji> BluesKaj ya  i tried that also grub says no such partition
<genii> ksivaji: Are you on a livecd right now?
<ksivaji> but it is not acutally deleted i can see the / folders  from live cd
<ksivaji> yes genii
<Delrin500> one last question how do i set the detailed list view as the default view in Konqueror for browsing the file system?? the icons are really annoying
<BluesKaj> I guess not, but you have testore the linux grub menu by using the disk , then you can retry reinstalling windows
<BluesKaj> err ksivaji
<ksivaji> BluesKaj err means
<BluesKaj> you
<BluesKaj> my last entry . ksivaji
<genii> ksivaji: It may be useful for you to pastebin these things for us:     result of command    sudo fdisk -l         result of command   mount
<genii> afk, cig.3-4 mins
<BluesKaj> genii, ya gotta quit
<mefisto__> Delrin500: the way I did it is in konqueror settings>file associations, expand inode and select directory. Then go to the Embedding tab and move the default view you want to the top of the list.
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m44a818b4
<mefisto__> Delrin500: also, you might want to do the same for inode system_directory
<ksivaji> genii Bluekaj my root partition was at /dev/hdb3 but it is in hdb2
<Solifugus> Where is the printer job manager?
<Jackal> ! flash
<Ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ksivaji> :'(
<ksivaji> genii Bluekay so
<Delrin500> well thanks for all the help guys I really appriecate the time you put into this channel.... take care
<mefisto__> Solifugus: in utilities menu (kjobviewer)
<ksivaji> genii are you there ?
<genii> back
<BluesKaj> well, going on errands ,BBL
<ksivaji> tell me what should i do
<ksivaji> BluesKaj :P
<Solifugus> mefisto__: thanks.. i looked in there but for some reason didn't see it.
<genii> ksivaji: Let me go look at paste etc. Patience please :)
<ksivaji> ok
<mefisto__> Solifugus: happens to me all the time
<genii> ksivaji: Ah, no paste in scroll
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m44a818b4
<genii> OK reading
<genii> ksivaji: So hdb2 is the old / then? Or maybe hdb5
<genii> hdb6 rather
<gabby> How to I remove a package via the command line, so that not only is the package gone, but all the config files, every last trace? with apt?
<ksivaji> hdb is my current root partition
<ksivaji> 2
<genii> ksivaji OK, so you are getting a grub prompt at all or no right now?
<genii> (when trying to boot)
<poison--> gabby, why dont u find the file in adept and try "purging"
<ksivaji> getting grub prompt
<ksivaji> but grub says partition doesnt exist
<ksivaji> genii:
<poison--> lol
<mefisto__> ksivaji: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and it didn't work?
<genii> ksivaji OK good. So now please paste the old files fstab and menu.lst from grub. eg: /root/tmp/etc/fstab   and /root/tmp/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ksivaji> mefisto_ this is differnt i am getting grub prompt
<genii> ksivaji: It seems hard drives were physically rearranged possibly
<gabby> poison--: it's a server system
<mefisto__> ksivaji: it seems grub is not finding where your linux / root is.
<ksivaji> exactly
<gabby> but I can use purge with apt - so I'm saved!
<ksivaji> cat: /root/tmp/etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<ksivaji> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<genii> ksivaji: sorry was temp not tmp  ...adjust accordingly
<poison--> ups, my bad gabby
<poison--> did it work gabby
<bomber> hello folks
* genii sips a coffee
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m5f3e399f
<bomber> the border of different windows in edgy with kde used to be adjustable but the other day i installed a bunch of games from the repositories and then when i booted the next day now the borders are back to being large and i cant seem to be able to change it
<genii> ksivaji: OK reading. Will tell you changes shortly
<trixon> Hi! Can someone here tell me where I change my computers 'identifier' for bluetooth?
<ksivaji> trixon kmenu->system setting ->network
<bomber> when i booted i got a window like when the initial setup took place
<gabby> poison--: yeah, I'm in the clear!
<poison--> sweet
<trixon> ksivaji: no, not that, thats my computername, In ubuntu I was able to set a totally different name. Not in Kubuntu?
<ksivaji> you have separate  channel called #ubuntu
<trixon> Im running kubuntu now...
<genii> ksivaji:First change: In the fstab. comment out line UUID=c41c400c-0723-4611-a36f-eac1a36e6028 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1    add under this a line: /dev/hdb2        / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<ksivaji> ok
<combinio> does anybody here know japanese language just a little ? ;P
<ksivaji> genii done then
<genii> ksivaji: In menu.lst change (hd0,2)  to (hd0,1)      and also change UUID=c41c400c-0723-4611-a36f-eac1a36e6028 to /dev/hdb2
<ksivaji> ok
<genii> ksivaji:WAIT
<genii> ksivaji:(hd0,2) to (hd1,1)   rather
<mefisto__> ksivaji: don't forget line 97 (as shown in pastebin)
* genii sips a coffee and remembers hda=0 hdb=1
<ubuntu> Hi all
<genii> mefisto__: Thanks, i had forgotten about that one
<neosix> I need mp3 organizer. Does anybody know some?
<mefisto__> grub actually does a pretty good job of doing all this for you
<mefisto__> neosix: amarok?
<combinio> no one knows japanese ? :/
<genii> ksivaji: If grub fails again next boot,go again to menu.lst and change where we put now (hd1,1) into (hd1,2)
<genii> work, back in a few minutes
<neosix> mefisto: does it work like "Where is it"?
<mefisto__> neosix: play around with amarok, you'll love it. it does plenty. you'll wonder how you lived without it
<fkm> Hi there. Could someone give me a hint, on how to find help concerning a scanner? I got a "Canon CanoScan LiDE 20" and can't find a tutorial, which tells me how to install it
<ksivaji> mefisto__ genii: i have only (hd0,2) no (hd1,1)
<deviance> What photoshop replacements are avalibe for linux? I know of Gimp but thats about it
<hydrogen> krita
<neosix> mefisto: Thanks man, I'll try...
<ksivaji> deviance gimp is best
<hydrogen> krita is bester
<hydrogen> tbh
<ksivaji>  hydrogen gimp :-*
<mefisto__> krita better than gimp?
<genii> ksivaji: Yes, change everywhere it says  (hd0,2) into (hd1,1)
<deviance> hydrogen gimp?
<hydrogen> huh?
<deviance> Oh sorry, Lol
<deviance> I though that was the name of a gimp version like gimpshop xD
<fkm> Any clues?
<fkm> Nobody?
<stoffer_> i need some help installing nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic.
<deviance> !adeptlock
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stoffer_> i try to get my nvidia card to work but that package is always giving complains and im not able to install it
<mefisto__> fkm: have you tried checking to see if your scanner is supported?
<deviance> How do I unlock adept again, I keeeeps crashing :(
<deviance> !unlockadept
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlockadept - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fkm> Yes, I found a whole page dedicated to the subject that it works and how fine. But I didn't see a link to a HOWTO there :( http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/1228
<deviance> !adeptunlock
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptunlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> pah
<fkm> mefisto__: And that's the abut it concerning my luck with Google :(
<genii> !aptfix
<Ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<deviance> Thats the one, thanks :P
<fkm> mefisto__: I even find it in KInfoCenter and with USB Viewer
<genii> deviance: np
<fkm> mefisto__: But that's my first device I had to install on my own in Linux. So I don't know, where to start
<ksivaji> genii:  i will reboot and come
<deviance> HAH Gimp does actualy have a toilet paper option!
* genii sips a coffee
<mefisto__> fkm: I haven't ever installed a scanner in linux, so someone else might be a better source of info. have you looked in ubuntu forums about installing scanners?
<fkm> mefisto__  I found a page I'm looking through at the moment. And no, didn't check the forums directly. I'll do that afterwards. Thank you for your time! :)
<poison--> i had luck with a lexmark x1290 with a scanner
<Luismi> how i can see man pages with konkeror?
<maverick__> weired problem, whenever i try to set my time to the new winter clock (EGYPT) it resets back to the summer daylight saving clock again as soon as i connect to the internet.....am using Kubuntu Feisty
<Luismi> how i can see man pages with konkeror?
<maverick__> i disabled the "Set date and time automatically"
<Jucato> Luismi: man:/whatever
<Jucato> and it's Konqueror :)
<poison--> lol
<Luismi> thanks Jucato
<Kr4t05> What port does NFS typically use?
<genii> I think 871
<arash_> ok guys, really embarassin story here...
<arash_> I dragged aroud the bottom bar with the windows and the 'K' on it to different sides, and when I dragged it to the right side, it just dissappeared :o, any ideas?
<genii> maybe 2049
<mefisto__> arash_: right-click the panel (the bottom bar) and "Add Applet to Panel..." If Kmenu is there, add it
<Jucato> arash_: the whole panel (bar) disappeared?
<arash_> mefisto__  the thing is that the bar disappeared
<arash_> and I restarted X, but it seem to save the settings :p
<Jucato> arash_: Alt+F2, "kcontrol", go to Desktop -> Panels. and set the position of the panel. It should reappear
<arash_> Jucato, yay :)
<Jucato> :P
<Mike3> Someone please help, I just installed Kubuntu on my old laptop, by accident I did it in 1024x768 and my laptop only works on 800x600, I just set it to 640x480 in x.conf but it still loads at 1024x768
<Mike3> How do I fix?
<bucken> ?
<bucken> anyone ?
<bucken> ;>
<noobus> How do I mount a network drive in Linux?
<noobus> Elloo?
<fkm> Nice :) Now the scanner seems loaded. I had to install sane and do a reboot (probably could have loaded the device manually, but that's over my head right now)
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> hya alguien
<ubuntu__> ahi
<ubuntu__> necesito ayuda
<ayuda> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<mefisto__> well done fkm!
<fkm> Well, didn't do much ;)
<ayuda> esoty
<ayuda> necerrqado
<ayuda> con un secuestrador
<ayuda> el cual no se encuentra en este momento
<ayuda> nos edonde ni como
<ayuda> ayuda
<ayuda> por favir
<ayuda> que ya vuelv
<mefisto__> fkm: it works, right?
<ayuda> ahi viene
<fkm> mefisto__: And the scanner will not scan. But I haven't depleted my ressources for that problem yet :)
<ayuda> ayudemen
<pag> !es | ayuda
<Ubotu> ayuda: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dhq> how do i connect odbc and java in linux is there a manager or something
<ayuda> help me
<ayuda> Xevere
<Jucato> ayuda: this is an English only channel
<fkm> mefisto__: Well no. The scanner will not move. But the applications (tried xsane and kooka) don't sem to realise
<ayuda> ok
<ayuda> english
<ayuda> no spanish
<Jucato> !es | ayuda
<Ubotu> ayuda: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ayuda> thank
<fkm> mefisto__: They say they are scanning (with a status bar moving acros the screen) but the picture they get is blackness and the scanner doesn't move an inch...
<ayuda> usen UTUTO
<ayuda> is free
<ayuda> kubuntu has private sw
<Jucato> ayuda: if you need help, go to #kubuntu-es
<mefisto__> is ayuda spamming us?
<Jucato> one more and he's gone
<ayuda> hey
<ayuda> motherfucker
<ayuda> yeah
<ayuda> bye
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@190.42.22.80]  by Jucato
* ayuda was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Jucato)
<hitmanWilly> well, you warned him...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> O.o
<kaminix3> When doing metaflac --set-tag=TAG="tag", does it matter how a capitalize TAG?
<fkm> mefisto__: Ran into a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/85488
<fkm> mefisto__: Maybe I'll find a workaround :)
<lnx_> how i can make apps to start on startup ( like kopete , konversation . . . ) ?
<Jucato> lnx_: just leave them open when you logout. by default they will be started when you login
<Jucato> (unless you changed the default behavior)
<Jucato> !autostart
<Ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<lnx_> Jucato , that it i have changed to start empty session . . .
* Jucato points up
<ceg23349> All these people, and no one ever speaks...
<lnx_> Jucato , what is the command to run kcontrol-autostart ?
<ceg23349> oh ><
<lnx_> ceg23349 , its good , isnt it ?
<ceg23349> oh yeah.  392 people, and they all just idle...
<lnx_> ceg23349 , this si support channel , no talking = no problems
<ceg23349> lnx_, I guess that's a good thing then... I suppose I should stop talking...
<ceg23349> Unless you can tell me how to mount a network drive...
<pekuja> I'm having some trouble with Skype. My microphone doesn't seem to be working.
<lnx_> ceg23349 , i dont know , but someone will
<pekuja> I have an Intel HDA sound card [integrated] 
<ceg23349> sweet!  Anyone who does know how to mount such a drive; speak!
<nadrosima> helow
<kaminix3> pekuja: alsamixer, mix a little with the mic settings. Worked for me. :)
<pekuja> heh, ok, I'll try if that helps :-)
<nadrosima> whoo can test and chesk my linux cs server  ?
<lnx_> i get this error when i try to install kcontrol-autostart : dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 13212 package `libgtksourceview1.0-0':
<pekuja> I already tried with kmix and that didn't really help
<pekuja> by the way, what's a good audio recording/editing app for KDE?
<kaminix3> How can I list all vorbis comments in a flac file? I'm trying to check with my other FLAC releases if I should add anything to one I'm tagging from scratch. :p
<pekuja> kaminix3, what sound card do you have, by the way?
<kaminix3> pekuja: No idea about the recording thing. And if "sudo alsamixer" in the console doesn't work I don't know what will.
<kaminix3> pekuja: 2s and I'll check.
<nadrosima> Linux 1.6 cs server need to check and test ip 85.107.90.30:27015 (samsun server)
<ceg23349> I know next to nothing about linux.  Knowing this can you tell me why my Amarok closes immediately upon opening, or should I look for something specialized to Amarok?
<kaminix3> pekuja: Hmm... can't find it in lshw. Some integrated Intel poo though. Laptop.
<SteffeN> Hello Everybody
<nadrosima> Linux 1.6 cs server need to check and test ip 85.107.90.30:27015 (samsun server)
<nadrosima> helol SteffeN
<kaminix3> ceg23349: What error do you get?
<pekuja> kaminix3, anyways, thanks. I found the right setting to change in alsamixer
<pekuja> kaminix3, in retrospect, I should had known to try widdling with that, but it's always so easy to ask other people ;-)
<ceg23349> kaminix3, I don't.  It just quits.
<kaminix3> pekuja: Nice. Love when I find something I can actually solve <3
<pekuja> :-)
<pekuja> it was pretty weird actually
<kaminix3> ceg23349: That's really really strange. Try starting it through console?
<pekuja> there was an input source setting in the playback options...
<SteffeN> I just checked my harddrive with badblocks: badblocks -s -v /dev/had
<SteffeN> Unfortunately it fount about 30 defective blocks. What can I do to repair them or to mark them?
<kaminix3> pekuja: Heh, yeah, that is strange. :p
<pekuja> and there's basically three input sources that I can configure to be various actual ports O__o
<pekuja> like Line In or Mic or CD
<pekuja> or Front Mic, which it was set to. I assume that means the Mic port on the front of my box
<pekuja> kinda seems silly too that I think I could had solved this by connecting the mic to another port...
<nadrosima> SteffeN:  bad sector in ur sistem drive ?
<pekuja> but then I wouldn't had known why it didn't work on the back
<kaminix3> SteffeN: Okay, I can't say for sure. But I think badblocks are usually bad parts of the disk. Usually beyond repair. But as I said, I'm not sure.
<ceg23349> kaminix3, okay, trying now...
<SteffeN> no,it's on a other machine (winXP). so it shoud be NTFS or FAT
<kaminix3> pekuja: Work arounds are good, but solutions are better. :p
<pekuja> yep
<pekuja> I hope the settings stay after I reboot or something. :-P
<ScorpKing> is there a kopete 0.12.4 source package available? i only see 0.12.2 on http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php
* kaminix3 is running badblocks -v on his new 500GB MyBook <3
<pekuja> although I guess I can configure alsamixer to load settings at bootup
<kaminix3> Takes time. <3
<pekuja> so it's solvable anways
<kaminix3> pekuja: It doesn't save settings on shut down? :p
<pekuja> kaminix3, I think it might... I dunno though.
<pekuja> Will have to try it at some point.
<hitmanWilly> there's a trick with alsamixer to save the settings, just can't remember it off the top of my head
<pekuja> I think I still have one problem left with this new box... the PC speaker goes crazy during shutdown O__o
<kaminix3> pekuja: I know I only had to set my alsamixer settings once.
<pekuja> ok, I guess it'll get saved automatically
<pekuja> "goes crazy" meaning it emits a loud long beep
<kaminix3> Man, 488384000 is a lot of blocks... :p
<pekuja> maybe several
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, i think you can have alsamixer mute the speaker
<ceg23349> kaminix3, it still crashes; the window comes up, but the contents don't display.  Just what was behind it when it first opened...
<pekuja> hitmanWilly, yeah, I know... but I have this feeling there's something actually wrong. muting the speaker is a good workaround though
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, it's probably a misinterperted signal to the mobo, probably no big deal
<nadrosima> Linux 1.6 cs server need to check and test ip 85.107.90.30:27015 (samsun server)
<pekuja> hitmanWilly, probably not, but it's still annoying
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, well, that's what the workaround is for :)
<ceg23349> okay.... new question.  How do I add a network folder so I can look at it in Konqueror?
<pekuja> I guess so
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Do you get an error in the console?
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, or, you could figure out what the kernel module is for the speaker and unload that altogether
<nadrosima> get instal samba
<pekuja> what if I *want* to hear the PC speaker when I'm just regularly using the system? :-O
<pekuja> I don't though. I mostly delete pcspkr.ko
<nadrosima> make a share folder
<pekuja> hitmanWilly, yeah I know what the module is
<pekuja> hitmanWilly, I usually delete it because I get annoyed
<kaminix3> pekuja: Shut it off before shutting down the PC? ^_^
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, good, cuz i couldn't remember it :)
<ceg23349> kaminix3, I just don't know how do do it...
<pekuja> kaminix3, but that would require actual work :-p
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, or just make a shutdown script that rmmod's it
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Open the terminal, write "amarok" (without the "), hit enter. If it crash you usually get an error message in the console.
<jessejazza> I installed kubuntu today but found that it would't set the language to UK-EN. I had the original installation as standard ubu and installed xfce and kubuntu to have a look. It would seem i've made a mistake somehow
<kaminix3> terminal = konsole in KDE
<pekuja> yeah, I'll probably just remove the module and see if that helps
<pekuja> if it doesn't though...
<bigleon> Good morning people today
<pekuja> then it's not Linux trying to make the beep
<ceg23349> kaminix3, ah
<pekuja> maybe I could find some useful info in some logs or something
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, that's what bios settings are for :)
<pekuja> hah
<pekuja> I guess
<ScorpKing> welcome back bigleon. how does konversation behave today?
<pekuja> anyways, something is wrong if it's making a loud beep like that
<kaminix3> jessejazza: K menu -> System Settings -> Regional settings (I think it's called)
<pekuja> maybe it's something really minor, but I just don't really know
<bigleon> ScorpKing it seems to be behaving but everytime i hit Y for my update it aborts -.-
<ceg23349> kaminix3, Thought so.  And nope... no errors.  Is there some option that would make Konsole be less verbose, so it would just not be displaying any potential errors?
<hitmanWilly> pekuja, honestly, it's probably something with how the mobo handles the shutdown cmds
<coreymon77> speaking about konversation
<ScorpKing> bigleon: it kicks me off every once in a while. what are you updating?
<bigleon> i'm trying to do my full update from 6.06 to 6.10
<uga> guys, anyone can tell about issues one might find when migrating from a 32 bit box to a 64 bit intel one? does (almost) everything work out of the box?
<ScorpKing> again?
<ScorpKing> bigleon: if it's working don't fix it. wait for your cd
<hitmanWilly> uga, yes, but you'll have the usual 64 bit app compatibility issues
<kaminix3> ceg23349: No. Konsole is just a console running programs. The errors are given from all the programs you run with it. You could add &> /dev/null on each line if you want to get rid of all errors though, I think. :p
<bigleon> ScorpKing i really don't want to wait a month
<bigleon> and if it fails... i can just jump back to 6.06 XD that takes about 5 minutes to install
<coreymon77> when i open konversation, it autojoins the channels in my autojoin list so quickly that freenode doesnt have enough tine to cloak me before i join
<coreymon77> how can i fix that
<bigleon> nice thing about sata hd and 2gb's of ram haha
<hitmanWilly> uga, the intel 64 bit support has gotten better lately
<ceg23349> kaminix3, I see... Well I was actually hoping to see more errors, but still, anything I can learn is nice ^^
<ScorpKing> bigleon: so ud rather curse the thing for a month. lol.
<poison--> lol
<bigleon> ScorpKing: I am a very determined person, I really don't like to give up
<hitmanWilly> uga, at least from what i've heard...amd man myself
<uga> hitmanWilly: thanks. I need to replace the motherboard, and I wouldn't like to get locked into an older 32 bit cpu. So I'm planning to go for a quad core
<bigleon> !verison
<felipe_> hi ... can you help me ... mi desktop doesnt power off from the menu, just reboot
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verison - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigleon> am i spelling it wrong XD
<ScorpKing> bigleon: so am i. let me know if it's fixed. :D
<felipe_> i can power off from console
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Had any other problems such as this with other programs?
<felipe_> but a  iwant to fix that
<uga> hitmanWilly: heh, I've looked at amd too, but I like intel chipset boards. They run so fine here in the past.
<bigleon> ScorpKing well now my laptop works and my desktop is messed up horribly
<uga> and then I hear amd is about to release a new slot
<hitmanWilly> uga, well, if you run into issues, you can still run the 32 bit OS on that proc until the 64 bit one gets more stable
<bigleon> i'm about reboot laptop and there is a good chance you won't hear from me for about 30 -60 minutes
<uga> hitmanWilly: on the intel? or you mean on the amd. I thought only amd had that 32bit compat capability?
<bigleon> i wanted to verify install is there any thing i can run from terminal b-4 i reboot?
<ceg23349> kaminix3, nope, Amarok's the only one.  Think I should see what the Amarok people have to say
<hitmanWilly> uga, they both do IIRC
<uga> oh, I'll have to check that. Thanks
<hitmanWilly> uga, otherwise windows wouldn't run on it either :)
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Maybe. Have you got the latest updates? Tried re-installing amarok?
<ScorpKing> bigleon: i swapped my desktop for a laptop, a loss actually, but i'll have one again soon. my laptop is working great. 640MHz 320MB RAM. :D
<uga> hitmanWilly: well, I believe there's a special 64bit version of vista
<uga> although some claimed they installed a 32 bit version, I think you're right
<hitmanWilly> uga, there is, but its very unstable, even more so than vista
<uga> lol, true
<ceg23349> kaminix3, I think I will.  Not at the moment since this is a school box and my instructor is trying to get me to do something else, but soon :D
<bigleon> ScorpKing wish me luck, i'll hopefully be back
<ScorpKing> good luck then.
* genii sips a coffee
<hitmanWilly> uga, which is why oem's still install 32 bit windows, even on 64 bit processors
* [ifr0g]  sips genii coffee when he is not looking.
<kaminix3> ceg23349: cool, laptop borrowed from school or actual school computers with Linux? and amarok? :o
<uga> hitmanWilly: thanks for the info, now I feel safer with the upgrade, hehe
<genii> Man the coffee's disappearing fast today
<genii> :)
<hitmanWilly> uga, also something to keep in mind is that ubuntu 64 is a pain to run 32 bit apps on
<ceg23349> kaminix3: Actual school computer with Linux.  They use them for this "Linux for idiots and CS majors" class and some higher internet security stuff
<borislav123> ima li hora ot Bulgaria Tuka ?
<hitmanWilly> uga, any 32 bit emulation has to be set up by hand linking libraries in many cases
<uga> hitmanWilly: uhm, in what sense? you mean proprietary binary-only apps?
<hitmanWilly> uga, yes
<uga> ok, I run barely no proprietary apps except for bibble pro, myself
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Cool. University I take it?
<uga> so I guess I could do a few scripts for those if they are troublesome
<hitmanWilly> uga, ok, you should be alright then, I love my games, tho
<bigleon> Well holy crap, it updated semiokay
<bigleon> but my adept manager is gone...
<hitmanWilly> uga, which is why i run gentoo on the 64 box...lol
<ceg23349> kaminix3: Yeah.  Wright State to be specific.
<ScorpKing> bigleon: does it say so at boot?
<bigleon> well it's just not there under kmanager
<uga> hitmanWilly: oh my, don't make me go back to gentoo. I gave up due to so many conflicts when emerging packages
<poison--> how do i had two keyboard layouts] 
<poison--> this one dont let me use question mark
<poison--> lmao
<hitmanWilly> uga, yeah, if a gentoo box gets away from you, you can get screwed in a hurry
<bigleon> if i type sudo apt-get install firefox is that alright for kubuntu or should i take another approch?
<hitmanWilly> uga, kde updates especially are a pain
<kaminix3> ceg23349: I see... then it's not so uncommon. I'd love to see Linux on atleast one of our school computers in High School. <3 Thinking of putting live CDs in them when next Kubuntu is released though. Hopefully they won't notice when booting the next day. ^^
<nosrednaekim> yes!!! new ATI drivers!!
<nosrednaekim> lol
<bjwebb_> yay
<ScorpKing> bigleon: cli command will work in ubuntu and kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> awesome performance increase!
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, we'll see...
<bigleon> well it says "firefox-gnome-support" i'm wondering if thats okay for my KDE enviroment
<ScorpKing> bigleon: add a 's' :)
<nosrednaekim> techincally only for the R600 cards... but guess what R482 me is doing...
<bigleon> add an s where?
* hitmanWilly has very little confidence in ati nix drivers
<ScorpKing> lol
<uga> hitmanWilly: I used to run both kde3 and 4 from svn, so that wasn't an issue. Then I got tired of maintaining both built by hand and I went for kde3 ebuilds
<trzcionek> Hi where can I off adept_notifier ?
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: 900 pages of docs if you don't like them... feel free
<ScorpKing> bigleon: nvm. gnome apps will run in kde
<bigleon> is there any other good web browsers for kde?
<bigleon> cause i don't like Konqueror
<ScorpKing> firefox
<nosrednaekim> firfox
<coreymon77> bigleon: firefox
<bigleon> well i'm getting firefox
<bigleon> >.<
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, heh, well, i have enough trouble with bash and python, so maybe later...lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<bigleon> hence "any other"
<ScorpKing> opera :)
<coreymon77> ew!
<ScorpKing> lol
* hitmanWilly vomits uncontrollably at the mention of opera
<ScorpKing> lmao
<ceg23349> kaminix3: rofl, that would be great.  I'd love to see the looks on the kids' faces.  Almost as priceless as the look on the faces of the techs :D
<poison--> !keyboard
<Ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<bigleon> *waves his hand in air* umm how you do the emote thinigy?
<keito> anyone know how to get my amarok playing mp3 again, it was working fine until today when an error popped up saying currently cannot play mp3 files
<hitmanWilly> like i've said many times before, i've yet to find a browser i really like, just a couple I don't actively hate
<mefisto__> opera is not all bad
<nosrednaekim> keito: "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<bigleon> The big red O in opera scares me
<keito> nosrednaekim: already installed?
<keito> should i reinstall
<coreymon77> bigleon: whats wrong with ff?
<nosrednaekim> keito: no... go into settings ->driver in amarok and make sure it is xine
<bigleon> sometimes it goes screwy with me and stops loading websites
<poison--> wtf.. the url took me to xubuntu help
<poison--> lmao
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, its a representation of your rectum after using opera for any length of time...
<keito> yep it is
<bigleon> HitmanWilly, and if you ever seen her show.
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, yeah...
<bigleon> i think i'd rather watch the view
<keito> nosrednaekim: probelsm began after the update (backport)
<keito> firstly amaraok crashes my window dec in compiz-fusion quite a bit starting from the brginning of this week
<hitmanWilly> opera/oprah...hmmm, interesting conspiracy theory there...
<keito> then this happens
<keito> note:   libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<nosrednaekim> keito: hmm
<ScorpKing> i thought so! lol
<bigleon> They are everywhere hitmanWilly, the goverment is using mind control on me, i must always wear my armadillo helmet... but at anyrate... :D wish me luck on my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 is there anyway i can set a recory point so if my 7.04 update fails i can roll back?
<ScorpKing> oops!
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Yeah. :D The trouble would be getting them in all PCs though, undetected. But just a few would do anyway. :p
<coreymon77> bigleon: there shouldnt be any problems
<keito> nosrednaekim: hmm indeed, I already been to #amarok and #ubuntu
<kaminix3> ceg23349: Don't think our PC maintainer know you can use livecds even. :p
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, backup the drive :P
<bigleon> you understand how bad my luck is
<keito> no-one seems any the wiser
<coreymon77> bigleon: 7.04 is actually way more stable then 6.10
* ScorpKing thinks he should rather leave now...
<bigleon> heck when i rebooted it didn't the notice to update to 7.04
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, or a seperate /home
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, and a clean install
<astan> gah. it's damn impossible to configure xorg with an external monitor on this laptop (fujitsu siemens amilo si1520, with intel graphics).. anyone know of a good graphical tool to set up xorg? i'm going insane.
<bigleon> well how do i update because adept left me :(
<keito> this is an internet post related to my problem but it doesn't seem to apply to me or help me either ... http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-4171.html
<ceg23349> kaminix3: heh... Show them for picking the guy with the 1.2 GPA on his associates' degree...
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, adept isn't working?
<bigleon> the gui interface is MIA
<bigleon> i can't even find link under system
<astan> my laptop screen is 1280x800 and my external monitor is 1280x1024.. shouldn't it "just work"?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, well, there's one way, but i'm not sure if it's what you want to do...
<keito> nosrednaekim: any ideas?
<keito> nosrednaekim : this is an internet post related to my problem but it doesn't seem to apply to me or help me either ... http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-4171.html
<bigleon> i'm trying apt-get install adept is that an okay idea?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, it'll probably show that its already there
<bigleon> it's not
<bigleon> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<bigleon>   adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier
<bigleon>   adept-updater python-qt3 python-sip4
<hitmanWilly> hmmm...before you do that, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigleon> i alredy started it XD
<hitmanWilly> well, do that after then
<ceg23349> Interesting question: what's the command to show an environment variable?  Namely path, but whichever I can find would be nice
<bigleon> well could i run that in another terminal window?
<bigleon> or would that be a bad idea
<hitmanWilly> that'll make sure your 6.10 system is fully updated before you try a full upgrade
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, it won't let you
<bigleon> Alright
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, only one apt process at a time
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, that includes adept and synaptic as well
<bigleon> and the once i finish up to 7.04 i gotta get my Toshiba Gigabeat to transfer my school work to my PC or i'm boned T_T
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, that's a laptop, right?
<bigleon> yessiry
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, just making sure :)
<bigleon> Inspiron E1705
<bigleon> Which is a remake of some otherlaptop not sure which XD
<bigleon> but shes still nice
<hitmanWilly> well, Dell has been getting better lately
<bigleon> Yeah noticibly
<bigleon> Trust me you talk to me 4 years ago, and i'd say you'd be better off chopping your own ankle than to use a dell.
<bigleon> now i recommend dell in most cases
<hitmanWilly> at least they're not just a MS shill anymore
<hitmanWilly> times, they are a changin'...lol
<coreymon77> bigleon: i hope they are the ubuntu dells
<coreymon77> bigleon: cause if they werent, id still have to kill you :P
<bigleon> Well i didn't hit linux sence until 3 years back
<bigleon> but i still used Xp for my video gaming
<hitmanWilly> heh, this one is a hitmanWilly special...made by me for me
<ubuntu_> hi
<bigleon> Well i customize each of laptops i never buy strait stock
<GIn> does Kopete support conversation logging?
<GIn> I can't find it any where
<hitmanWilly> howdy ubuntu_
<ceg23349> ubuntu_ Think you can just come in here with your GNOME-ness...
<h4xxor> hi
<hitmanWilly> ceg23349, i think the kubu live cd uses that login as well, IIRC
<h4xxor> i am usin the live cd
<hitmanWilly> h4xxor, never would have guessed...lol
<ceg23349> ubuntu_ oh... Well now I just feel dumb... Mostly due to my being dumb
<h4xxor> lol
<GIn> does Kopete support conversation logging?
<hitmanWilly> GIn, not sure...don't usually log IM's
<hitmanWilly> GIn, but probably, somewhere, guessing its just burried under some options menu
<bigleon> firealarms went off in my college XD
<bigleon> they are so loud but i refuse to leave
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, heh, wait till they cut the power
<GIn> hitmanWilly, I can't find that optiona any where
<hitmanWilly> GIn, ok, lemme look right quick
<h4xxor> gin what is ur problem exactly
<mefisto__> GIn: settings> configure plugins. it's the history plugin. turn it off, apply, then on again, apply
<ville_> Hey, tell how to get external harddisk available to my system ? What packages should I download ?
<ville_> It is ntfs
<poison--> none
<poison--> unless u want the hdd to be loaded on boot, and in dat case u need diskmounter
<GIn> mefisto__, but where do I view the logs?
<ville_> Hmm, i can see it in system setting, but cannot find anyway to browse it.
<hitmanWilly> GIn, check in .kde/share
<GIn> I thought there is a log viewer for kopete
<genii> !ntfs-3g | ville_
<Ubotu> ville_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hitmanWilly> GIn, honestly, i use pidgin usually, so I'm not sure...
<ville_> thx ill try that one
<ville_> I'll come back later if that help file doesn't help me ;) <- Im sooo newbie with this ;)
<astan> hm hm. what's the dpkg (or apt-get?) command to re-configure an already installed package? i'd like to re-configure my xserver..
<mefisto__> GIn: if you right-click a user in your list, it should have "history" there somewhere
<mefisto__> GIn: "view history"
<hitmanWilly> astan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<GIn> mefisto__, thanks :-)
<hitmanWilly> astan, so in your case, the cmd would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<astan> hitmanWilly: ah. thanks.
<urilockz> does stdin still hang out here?
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, yeah, why?
<urilockz> oh cool, just wandering
<urilockz> havent been here for a while
<ulver> hi to all
<hitmanWilly> howdy, ulver
<ulver> hi there
<poison--> anyone using linux mce?
<ulver> does anyone knows any program for live tv?i have tryied myth tv but it cannot see my tv card....
<bigleon> Alright i'm back, they were testing students for response time... my room got F, 2 of the 3 guys in here didn't leave lmao
<bigleon> we would so burn in the fire
<poison--> ulver? tvtime
<ulver> tvtime is a program?
<hitmanWilly> ulver, if myth doesn't see it, it's probably a config issue somewhere else
<bigleon> I don't
<bigleon> I might gget some PHL for my Desktop :D
<hitmanWilly> ulver, yes, its an app
<poison--> yes ulver
<ulver> thanx i will try it
<bigleon> Wow my msn protocol is messing up on kopete
<ville_> ok I installed ntfs-config, still i cant see my drive anywhere. When I plugin my hardrive kde pop up note screen where u can choose open location, etc. What ever I press allways screen just disappears... any ideas ?
<bigleon> Your probbally dealing with a blip there ville
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, can you browse in konq to /media
<bigleon> i'm not 100 pct sure how to deal in this situation, try a google search to see if others have had same problem, make sure to like include your driver
<hitmanWilly> ville_, see if it shows up there
<bigleon> i thought he said it was already not popping up?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, the browse too isn't working, I just want to see if it's mounting at all
<bigleon> Hmm
<ville_> Yes, and it is not mounted there
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, open up a konsole
<bigleon> well it could come up with a pop to ask if you want to mount it eh?
<ville_> Only cd -drive
<newsense07> !smb
<Ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jussi01> anyone here use sopcast?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, the pop up sounds like its coming up, just not doing anything
<jussi01> anyone know how to add chnnels to the channel list?
<bigleon> jussi01 just curious what is sopcast?
<newsense07> !samba
<Ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jussi01> bigleon: its for watch p2p tv
<jussi01> !botabuse | newsense07
<Ubotu> newsense07: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bigleon> jussi01 intresting, no i don't use it.
<ville_> Annoying... Thing is that it must besomething to do with NTFS bc sticks works normally
<hitmanWilly> ville_, what's the device for your ntfs drive
<newsense07> jussi01: sorry thanks
<hitmanWilly> ville_, this is a flash drive?
<bigleon> Pfft i always get write errors with my Geeksticks
<jussi01> :)
<ville_> Normal buffalo USB-harddisk 80GB
<ville_> Nope harddisk
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, do you know the device name for it?
<ville_> Just a sec, i can find it from the logs, 1min
<hitmanWilly> ville_, or fdisk -l should list it
<ulver> i download it...(sorry but i am new in this)how can i install it?
<ville_> dev/sda1
<bigleon> anyone know any good online radio stations that will work on linux? Like my Yahoo Radio won't work cause i don't use IE 8
<ville_> And I can see in dev folder aswell.
<mefisto__> bigleon: there should be a bunch of them already set up in amarok
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, in konsole: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bigleon> mefisto__ thank you
<mefisto__> bigleon: under radio streams
<hitmanWilly> ville_, pastebin the output of that, please
<hitmanWilly> !paste | ville_
<Ubotu> ville_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ulver> does anyone knows how i can install tv time?
<bigleon> tv time?
<hitmanWilly> ulver, sudo apt-get install tvtime
<jussi01> !info tvtime
<ville_> Cannot paste, bc im not registered
<bobleny> Just a quick question, what happens if I install Kubuntu on a computer that only has 128MB of RAM?
<bigleon> then register vile
<Ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<ville_> :)
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, use pastebin.ca
<bigleon> it won't work bobleny
<ulver> thanx
<bigleon> you need minmal 386 i belive
<bobleny> 256MB
<hitmanWilly> ville_, they don't require registration IIRC
<astan> hrmf anyone in here at all who has a laptop with intel graphics, and who can hook it up to an external monitor with a greater resolution than the built-in monitor?
<ville_> Failed to mount '
<bigleon> astan it's typically other way around i get 1400x900 on my laptop and 1240X780 on my tv
<ville_> dev/sda1 operation not supported
<hitmanWilly> ville_, wtf?
<mefisto__> bobleny: lots of disk activity, everything will be very slow, but will work
<ville_> NTFS LOG FILE is unclean
<ville_> Thats the error msg
<hitmanWilly> ville_, that's strange...
<astan> bigleon: okay, i have 1280x800 on my built-in, and trying to hook up a 1280x1024 external monitor.
<ville_> Ye, mayby disk is just meshed up..
<ville_> Hmm ill try another drive
<hitmanWilly> ville_, that could be it
<bigleon> astan: well what you have to do is in your X-server configuration, but i'm not 100pct sure on all details.
<ville_> i didnt think about that, bc it is working as it should in my win machine
<mefisto__> ville_: seems you need to chkdsk the ntfs partition in windows
<bobleny> What command do I use to see the RAM?
<astan> bigleon: yea. hmf. i think i've tried everything.. very annyoing.
<antluiz> hi
<hitmanWilly> bobleny, i think lshw lists amt of ram
<antluiz> What should I do to connect the bittorrent?
<bigleon> astan I feel your pain man, Back at Votech we spent nearly a week rigging up 4 montiers to one desktop lmao.
<hitmanWilly> !bittorrent | antluiz
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astan> i've tried both the xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver, and i've tried Xorg -configure, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<hitmanWilly> !torrent | antluiz
<Ubotu> antluiz: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<astan> bigleon: :/
<hitmanWilly> astan, you may need to configure it for a second monitor
<bigleon> astan yea it can be a pain, but just read your guides, and eventually it start to work. but you should be able to use genearic mointer drivers
<astan> i thought xrandr or whatever it's called would make this eacy..
<astan> can't find any guides, only ML posts about people with similar problems.
<astan> *easy.
<cbtis155> hey alguien abla espaol
<hitmanWilly> !dual head
<Ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<antluiz> eu falo portugues
<antluiz> yo able portugues
<antluiz> ablo
<bigleon> isn't there a channel for Spanish speakers?
<antluiz> I am using Ktorrent
<hitmanWilly> !es
<Ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astan> e.g. http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-November/019871.html
<antluiz> but I am not able to connect, or find files
<hitmanWilly> antluiz, do you have a firewall or router set up?
<poison--> antluiz
<bigleon> hitmanWilly, i was wanting to do some major cosmetic tweaks to my KDE envrioment, is there any good resources like "windowblinds" for winXP?
<poison--> where r u from?
<droach> anyword on bioshock being played in linux yet
<poison--> eu falo portugues tb ?D
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, check out kde-look.org
<bigleon> thank you bunches willy :D
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, you don't need any seperate app for kde to do stuff like that
<ulver> help again guys!i gave the command sudo apt-get install tvtime and it started to run in the terminal...when it stopped,i wnt to the application and clicked at tvtime....it doesn't open
<hitmanWilly> ulver, run tvtime in a konsole and see what errors it pops out
<silvio81> Hi
<lucky_lucas> hi, what is the name of the battery applet in kubuntu ?
<ville_> I managed to mount other drive and it seems to work.
<ulver> when you say at console you mean terminal?
<ville_> What is the unmounting command
<hitmanWilly> ulver, yes
<poison--> ulver, maybe ure missing some dependencies
<bigleon> hitmanWilly does the stuff like auto install or do i gotta jump through a bunch of hoops to get different themes tow ork?
<titanio> hola
<mefisto__> ville_: umount
<hitmanWilly> ville_, umount <mount/point>
<titanio> ville umount
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, most of them install via kcontrol/system settings
<bigleon> alright.
<ulver> it doesn't show any errors,where i can found dependecies
<ulver> ?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, but for some you do need to compile them
<titanio> alguien que hable espaol?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, most of the more complicated ones come with pretty detailed instructions
<poison--> !es
<Ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<titanio> gracias
<poison--> :D
<titanio> domo arigato gosaimas
<poison--> only portuguese here
<poison--> :D
<bigleon> alright
<hitmanWilly> ulver, can you pastebin the output of that?
<hitmanWilly> !paste | ulver
<Ubotu> ulver: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bigleon> oh a tip for ya Hitmanwilly if you haven't used this already for firefox look into add block plus :D
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, well aware of it :)
<bigleon> it's a really awesome tool for ridding ur self from irritating ad's
<ulver> i cannnot pastebin
<bigleon> ^_^ my friends love me for sharing it lmao
<mefisto__> and there's adblock plus element hiding now too!
<mefisto__> adblock plus element hiding helper
<ville_> I cannot understand this. Now I re-plugged other disk and now mounting command says cannot mount file exists...
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, what do you think are the first 2 things i install on my windows friends computers when they ask me to fix them ;)
<bigleon> Rofl
<bigleon> speaking of which what is this element hider mefisto?
<ville_> In teh media folder I can see now sda1, but it is empty
<bigleon> the fun mean thing with Adblock is to go on my friends computer and "Block" flash log in screens for their websites lmao :P
<hitmanWilly> ville_, that's the mount point
<hitmanWilly> ville_, it'll be empty until you mount something there
<mefisto__> bigleon: go to mozilla addons and find it. it's an adblock plus extra. I just discovered it myself
<frankpreel> x
<ville_> ok now if i repeat that command u gave to mount drive, it says "file exist" cannot mount
<Greenery> when i right clicking in Firefox and Konqueror, the response are slow. Any reason why?
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ? did you unmount the last drive you plugged in?
<bigleon> no i mean what does it do mefisto?
<ville_> it is same #2 drive
<ville_> It worked allready and i unplugged it
<hitmanWilly> ville_, you have to unmount before you unplug
<ville_> Ok now i unmount
<hitmanWilly> ville_, its like safe remove
<ville_> i understand that
<ville_> And try to do it ;)
<mefisto__> bigleon: it lets you choose parts of a webpage to remove, unwanted text, for example
<hitmanWilly> ok
<bigleon> oh like if you were senstive type you could remove curse words?
<ville_> i used "sudo u"mount /dev/sda1
<ville_> i used "sudo "mount /dev/sda1"
<ville_> i used "sudo "umount /dev/sda1"
<ville_> dam;)
<bigleon> see thats uneseccary for me, typically i get irritated with censorship XD
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, that should work
<bigleon> anyone ever use the program "poltergiest"?
<hitmanWilly> heh, im waiting for a search/replace
<ville_> ok now it says no media connected
<dcorbin_work> When I do "apt-get update" I get W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<dcorbin_work> word: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ville_> But /dev/sda1 still exists in the directory
<bigleon> whats your problem then dcorbin_work?
<mefisto__> bigleon: best to find it on mozilla addons than rely on my interpretation. better yet, install it and play around with it
<hitmanWilly> ville_, the dir will exist, linux needs a place to put mounted drives
<bigleon> yup i'll be doing that after i finish with my themes
<ville_> ok
<dcorbin_work> bigleon: It suggest I do "apt-get update" to fix it, which is what I was doing in the first place.
<terrestre> hi all, in ubuntu, i can just type ssh://ip in nautilus to see a remote pc, i can do that in konqueror? cause i did and a konsole pop up
<dcorbin_work> I don't know how to make the problem go away.
<ville_> ok now i plug drive in
<hitmanWilly> ville_, this one kde should auto mount
<bigleon> dcorbin_work i was having a problem similar to yours, i rebooted and try the apt-get update and it fixxed the issue
<dcorbin_work> biglean: reboot linux? Argh! :) OK.  I'll give it a try.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, assuming it's a working one
<ville_> yes it is ;)
<ville_> now it is plugged and running, but nothing
<hitmanWilly> ville_, kde can sometimes auto mount stuff, but its kind of iffy sometimes
<gbw> hello, how can i watch tv with kaffeine, 2 channels on one time?
<bigleon> dcorbin_work yeah
<ville_> Ill try to mount it again with that command u gave me
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, open up a konsole
<bigleon> hitmanWilly, question how do i set up my theme again XD i forgot what you said ealier
<ville_> Still it says "file exists"
<ville_> cannot mount
<bigleon> ville_ if you don't got files on there, why don't use an xp computer and fdisk to raw format then bring to linux machien and let it format it..
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, alt-f2, kcontrol, its under appearance IIRC
<gbw> or, maybe any other software i can use to watch 2 channels on same time?
<ville_> I have files there and i saw those allready bf i unplugged ikt
<ville_> *it
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, is the drive unplugged?
<mimo> hello
<ville_> now, no
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, unmount and unplug
<blender_gto> help, I cant konect whit my yahoo account whit Kopete or Pidgin, helpme please
<ville_> k
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, in a konsole, sudo rm -rf /media/sda1
<adac> hi! where can i set my monitor resolution?
<bigleon> O_o well that err went umm
<bigleon> bad
<ville_> And now its working again
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, i know what the problem is
<ville_> Do I have to do it everytime i plug/unplug it
<hitmanWilly> ville_, no, im going to help you set it up so you don't
<mimo> adac: i guess in the kcontrolcenter
<ville_> nice ;)
<mimo> if you are using kde :)
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, in a konsole sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<hitmanWilly> ville_, actually, try usbhd
<ville_> ok, done
<hitmanWilly> ville_, usbdrive or usbhd?
<ville_> both, lets use hd
<MarcC> how do I force-load a DVD that won't mount properly? I think I ejected the last one rather than "safely removing"
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, sudo rm -rf /media/usbdrive
<yurimxpxman> could someone help me find a way to play (and/or record) this stream? mmsh://entercom.od.liquidcompass.cc/Entercom_OD//?MSWMExt=.asf
<ville_> k
<neosix> hello everybody!!
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, sudo kate /etc/fstab
<ombra85> hi neosix
<hitmanWilly> ville_, sorry, kdesu kate
<neosix> hi
<hitmanWilly> ville_, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<adac> mimo: I really can't find it there...Am I bind?
<ville_> got fstab in kate open
<adac> *blind
<hitmanWilly> ok, add the following line to the bottom of that file:
<mimo> adac: somewhere in the kmenu
<mefisto__> adac: alt-f2, then type kcontrol
<john_> Linux fucking sucks.
<bigleon> wow i killed linux lmao
<ombra85> I use kubuntu gutsy and i have a problem: i hear no sound. My soundcard is Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hitmanWilly> /dev/sda1 /media/usbhd ntfs-3g defaults,noauto 0 1
<mefisto__> or "System Settings" in the Kmenu (if you want to change screen resolution)
<ville_> ok
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, save and exit
<ville_> k
<hitmanWilly> ville_, now, plug in the usb hd and see if it mounts
<mrksbrd> what is the command for editing your fstab using kate???
<ville_> hehe, kde crashed ;)
<hitmanWilly> oh boy, ok...
<hitmanWilly> mrksbrd, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> backup your existing fstab first. is a good idea.
<mrksbrd> ty...couldn't remember the fist part
<ville_> I think ntfs-config was reason for the crash
<hitmanWilly> mrksbrd, kdesu for gui stuff, sudo for cmd line stuff
<ville_> it loads much slower than earlier
<mefisto__> sudoedit also works, as in sudoedit /somefile
<ville_> Both mount points are empty
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, try removing ntfs-config, i don't think you need it anyway, IIRC
<ville_> k
<greencookie> Hi fellas
<ville_> is there ntfs support in feisty in-build+
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-comfig shouldent be affecting kde at all.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, read only
<greencookie> ville_: I can access my xp partition if thats what you mean.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, but the ntfs-3g pkg puts the read/write driver in place
<ville_> k
<ville_> ntfs-config is uninstalled now
<greencookie> Hey anyone know how I can check which driver I'm using for my wireless usb?
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, unplug and replug the usb drive
<jhutchins> greencookie: sudo lsmod
<Greenery> my ntfs HD keeps changing between sda5 and sdc5 everytime i reboot. How to make it stick to one?
* hitmanWilly hates dealing with ntfs
<ville_> ;)
<jhutchins> Greenery: Use uuid instead.
<greencookie> jhutchins: k thanks.. also how do i open terminal? any shortcut keys?:D
<Greenery> how do i do that?
<jhutchins> greencookie: I don't think there's a universal shortcut.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, let me know if it crashes again
<jhutchins> !uuid | Greenery
<ville_> nope
<Ubotu> Greenery: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, is it mounted?
<ville_> But is empty again ;)
<poison--> did some serious shit here... all my ntfs HDDS look empty for me
<poison--> lmao
<greencookie> jhutchins: ok. Found one tho. Ctrl+alt+f1
<poison--> but they arent, in windows i can see everitin in it
<greencookie> and sudo lsmod didnt do anything for me.
<ville_> I re-mounted and now its working
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, in a konsole, sudo mount /media/usbhd
<ville_> Actually it is sda1 now ;)
<jhutchins> greencookie: You have to log in on the tty consoles.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, well then that works, make sure you can read and write to it
<ville_> ill unmount and mount it to usbhd just a sec
<greencookie> jhutchins: k. btw can you tell me what tty stands for? just curious. noob here.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, actually, i left something out of the fstab file so you can mount without sudo
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly, ville_: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/110210 and see the bottom of the page
<Dr_Willis> tty - old term for ascii terminals. :)
<ville_> Ok immediatly when it is once mounted it starts to whine about that "file exist", cannot mount
<greencookie> Dr_Willis: Thanks:)
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__, i thought i smelled a hal bug...
<Dr_Willis>  look at /dev/tty## some time.
<jhutchins> greencookie: TeleTYpe
<greencookie> Dr_Willis: thnx I will.
<ville_> so if i remove entries from /media folder mounting is succesful
<greencookie> ok lsmod shows me a list of modules. Q: Are modules the drivers that my hardware is currently using?
<jhutchins> greencookie: essentially.
<hitmanWilly> ville_, it has to do with kde's automounting program (hal)
<ville_> jes
<greencookie> Hmm. Anyway to distinguish which module is used by my Netgear111 wireless usb adapter?
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<ville_> if i try to gui "safe to remove" button ill get:
<hitmanWilly> ville_, im just going to have you set back the defaults and it should work like it did before
<mrksbrd> who is the one trying to use a usb HDD?????????
<ville_> device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by hal
<mefisto__> mrksbrd: that would be ville_
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, is fstab open?
<mrksbrd> what file system??
<mefisto__> ntfs
<ville_> open
<greencookie> Can someone advise me about my network problem?
<ville_> yes ntfs
<hitmanWilly> ville_, ok, put a # in front of the line i just had you add
<ville_> so we ignore it
<hitmanWilly> ville_, yup
<hitmanWilly> ville_, wasn't sure if you knew about comments :)
<mrksbrd> ville, have u tried automatix, they have an option in there for fat32 & ntfs, it configures your fstab automatically......found this much easier than editing the fstab yourself
<jhutchins> !automatix
<Ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<hitmanWilly> automatix bad!!!
<greencookie> My internet keeps freezing/locking up after around 5-15 minutes of connection. Could that be a problem with my wireless adapter driver?
<ville_> Is hal in here aswell hardware abstraction layer ?
<greencookie> !ndiswrapper
<Ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mefisto__> mrksbrd: just working around a bug, just about done
<hitmanWilly> ville_, no, not in that file
<mrksbrd> hitman...not for this, believe me i was pulling my hair out(whats left) this fixed it right away.....just a suggestion!!!
<Dr_Willis> QNX has announced that effective immediately, the company will open the source code to its QNX embedded, RTOS, microkernel operating system
<Dr_Willis> thats nifty News.. Wonder what license they are using...
<ville_> I ment is it rly kde who handles mounting?
<hitmanWilly> ville_, the drives were auto mounting before, correct?
<ville_> Nope. only flash drives. got problems with ext. harddrives
<hitmanWilly> ville_, no, its hal that handles automounting of drives
<hitmanWilly> ville_, and fstab/mount that handles manual mounting
<ville_> Yes, but i assume it must be in a kernel ?
<ville_> k
<hitmanWilly> ville_, yes, but on a kubuntu system it comes by default
<ville_> ok
<ville_> Thing is with a filesystems, bc fat drivers work nicely
<ville_> *drives
<hitmanWilly> ville_, that's because there's a more stable kernel driver already in place for them
<ville_> ahh
<greencookie> !lspci
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> ville_, there's a ntfs driver in the kernel as well, but its a read only
<hitmanWilly> ntfs-3g is the read write driver, but its been known to have some stability issues
<ville_> yeah, thats what i have read
<greencookie> !amarok
<Ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<hitmanWilly> ville_, anyway, see if that works for you...with the working ntfs drive
<greencookie> !fiesty
<Ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ville_> this drive works, but i have to remove all entries from media folder and mount it again everytime ;)
<ville_> If there is any old entries left it wont mount correctly
<ville_> Anyway thx for the help. Now i even now how to access it ;)
<hitmanWilly> ville_, well, at least there's that much :)
<ville_> yes, that was a big help. Ill get my data into this machine ;)
<hitmanWilly> ville_, back up the ntfs drives and reformat them :P
<bigleon> hard drive finally working?
<ville_> Hehe, that could be the easy way ;)
<ville_> Nah
<bigleon> awww poor you haha
<bigleon> well off to do some theme searching :D
<ville_> Some problems still, luckily I can access it now
<bigleon> anybody want to help me find a kde dark evil theme look?
<newsense07> dark-plastik
<terrestre> a dark evil theme jaja nice
<terrestre> i lake think in gray or something like that
<terrestre> like
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: did you try the uncheck "mount as user" workaround?
<bigleon> Hmmhhmm i guess i'm looking for a dark grim reaper
<bigleon> look
<ardchoille> !automatix
<Ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__, nope, but then again my experience with ntfs is severely limited
<newsense07> bigleon:check out the link i sent ya, pretty nice dark theme, im using it
<bigleon> Lmao i just grabbed that on website
<bigleon> like 10 minutes before you linked me
<bigleon> i might have to find some stuff to alternate it. a bit.
<bigleon> I love setting something to defualt as the screen like "morphs"
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: basically, the trick was to mount with ntfs-3g, then right-click, properties, and uncheck "mount as user". ville_, you might want to try that
<ville_> ok ill try that one
<flake> what's a good server monitoring gui for apache
<flake> to see like so many unique visitors, hits, performance, etc
<ville_> Funny thing is that i removed all entries from media folder and stil system setting->advanced->disk and etc, shows that the drive is still connected
<flake> ville_  sounds like you are trying to remove it - have you tried unmounting
<terrestre> hi all, in ubuntu, i can just type ssh://ip in nautilus to see a remote pc, i can do that in konqueror? cause i did and a konsole pop up
<ville_> yes no any sda left
<astan> anyone know what the difference between xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-i810 is?
<ville_> hmm, mayby it get that data from fstabs even it is comment marked
<mefisto__> terrestre: I think in konqueror you can type remote:/
<ville_> Hmm, mayby problem is somewhere else. Where heck that program discover, that sda1 is still valid
<lnx_> what is the command to run "kcontrol-autostart"
<bigleon> They are different drivers astan
<mefisto__> ville_: I would avoid using the gui for disks. It always screws things up for me. Better to view/edit fstab directly
<Dr_Willis> Yep. learning how/what/where to edit the fstab manually is a Good skill to gain.
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, just to show you how my system is set up...http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=66176
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, this is my gentoo box but it should be doable under any kde
<vlt> Hello. Does anyone know a "replace in multiple files" tool that asks me for each substitution? (sed and kate seem to lack such function)
<ville_> yes so it seems t odo ;)
<kaminix|benkyou> Is there anything saying I should not go with ext3 on my new 500GB external?
<terrestre> mefisto__: no, it doesnt work, but thanks
<terrestre> drif: hi
<bigleon> pretty
<hitmanWilly> kaminix|benkyou, ext3 is probably the most supported filesystem on nix, but you can set it up for whatever you want
<bigleon> i like that, think you can help me set that up on kubuntu?
<kaminix|benkyou> I know. But I just did fsck and noticed "wow, no non-contagious poo. Wonder if it'll stay that way with some other FS"
<mefisto__> terrestre: if it's samba, type smb:/ in konqueror
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, yeah, probably :) the best way is to play around with it until you find a setup you like
<ThePianoGuy> hi guys
<bigleon> soto get like special buttons and stuff do i need widgets
<terrestre> mefisto__: yeah i know samba, but it's ssh
<ThePianoGuy> anyone succeeded in running macosx under ubuntu using vmware, qemu, virtualbox, bochs or any other emulators?
<bigleon> sorry i know my Win XP, but when it comes to theming linux i'm a little loss
<terrestre> nice theme
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, the buttons are just regular icons, my taskbar is fully transparent, and the big gentoo button is done through kbfx
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, the window stuff is just done through themeing
<bigleon> alright, well i guess i'll go play with it and hope to dear god i don't crash it
<hitmanWilly> lol
<mefisto__> terrestre: try sftp://user@host
<bigleon> hey hitman you got an msn or yim or aim
<bigleon> i'd like to add ya
<lnx_> someone if i can set kaffeine plugin for firefox to play the video embedded and not external ?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, yeah, hitmanWilly on yahoo
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i may be switching to google here soon, tho...
<terrestre> hey mefisto__ thanks, that work but, that is sftp, not ssh, nautilus support ssh, but that work too, thanks
<bigleon> yeah i got google :D
<bigleon> i need to add  a gtalk to my kopete but i'll do that after i finish themeing
<hitmanWilly> ok :), actually, i needed to do that anyway...
<mefisto__> lnx_: there's an mplayer plugin for firefox that embeds video
<bigleon> hey quick question hitman, is ther a quick way to set my comp up to a 1400X900 res
<lnx_> mefisto__ , i know , its doesnt work well for me , not mplayer and not the plugin
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, not quick, but possible
<bigleon> mind walking me through it?
<kkathman> greetings :)
<bigleon> i belive it has to do with the Xserver config
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bigleon> i need pastebin link, i'll go open the file
<kaminix|benkyou> Okay, does the capitalization matter for vorbis comments or not? Some seem to write ARTIST, some artist and some Artist
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, pastebin.ca
<terrestre> its very easy editint xorg.conf :)
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, not for XP folks :P
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, but for those of us who grew up on slackware, yes...
<terrestre> until the last year i was a XP folks ;)
<hitmanWilly> terrestre, heh, lol
<bigleon> http://pastebin.ca/694537
<kaminix|benkyou> How can I add a lable to an USB drive so that it will always be mounted with the same folder/name?
<mefisto__> lnx_: have you tried the vlc plugin? It doesn't work for me, but it might be worth trying
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, you see down around line 139...the res's that are listed...
<terrestre> this laptop connect to internet throw a pc, the pc is my gateway. but my ip is the same like the pc, i just cant get in the laptop throw ssh because my ip is the pc ip. and idea?
<bigleon> yup
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, add in the res in the exact same format you see listed there, for all the color depths you want it at
<bigleon> depth 32 and add "1400X900"
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i'd suggest sticking with 24
<bigleon> or should i stay with 24
<bigleon> Okayy
<bigleon> lol
<lnx_> mefisto__ , what is the package name ?
<ubuntu> test
<dangaio> hello. I want to customize my kubuntu laptop. Is there any "howtos" to create your own personal splash screen like the kubuntu one?
<ryon420> ok
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, 32 bit color really doesn't look any different and it can cause problems with compositing
<bigleon> alright
<ryon420> whats up everyone?
<mefisto__> lnx_: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ryon420> i saw that movie; it wasnt bad
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, save and exit, then restart X
<mefisto__> lnx_: there's also totem-mozilla, if the vlc one doesn't work out for you
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, you need to use sudo or kdesu to edit that file
<lnx_> mefisto__ , but kaffeine cant be embeded somehow ?
<mefisto__> lnx_: not as far as I know. If I knew how I would be using it too :)
<hitmanWilly> lnx_, not that i know of...i've had the best luck with the mplayer plugin
<bigleon> gotta remeber where i change the res at now lol
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, line 139 or so
<bigleon> i changed it i ment actually change it lol
<bigleon> like to use that setting
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, its down near the end of the file, you'll recoignize it when you see it
<bigleon> alright
<hitmanWilly> 1680x1050 here
<bigleon> meh on xp my laptop only supported 1400X900 so i'll stick with that
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, btw do you have the binary drivers installed?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i mean for your vid card?
<bigleon> If it didn't come with my update then no
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, im not sure if the open ati drivers will support that res...
<bigleon> hmm
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, but worst case it just dumps you back into 1024x768
<bigleon> what button do i hit to change res? after editing file
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i use nvidia here, so im not sure about ati's various quirks
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, it should jump to the first one in the list
<bigleon> it didn't do anything after saving the file
<urilockz> am I able to put KDE 4 beta onto my system?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, you have to restart X for the changes to take effect, ie log out and back in
<lnx_> Totem is perfect !
<vge> quick unix question, how i list users that belong to sertain group?
<bigleon> Oh i'm dling at the moment so i'll have to wait
<urilockz> i dont want to try and break my system
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, you can install it side by side with your current kde
<urilockz> sweet
<urilockz> is it only for gutsy?
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, i think there's a backport
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, but its still very beta, so be warned
<urilockz> is there a way to get tribe 5 without the cd, fro mmy terminal or something?
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, that i don't know...
<urilockz> ok il try googling i guess
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, it may be that it comes automatically when you update a gutsy install
<hitmanWilly> urilockz, not sure how buntu runs betas
<bigleon> got google talk to work i think lmao
<urilockz> my cd drive is broken, so i cant get the cd and get gutsy. f
<claydoh> urilockz: and hitmanWilly yes, running updates in gutsy will get you the latest, even newer than the last tribe release
<mneptok> urilockz: you can dist-upgrade
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, heh, mines up, try hitmanWilly38351
<bigleon> hmm getting  a werid error
<hitmanWilly> ?
<urilockz> oh?
<bigleon> how did you set up gmail, i read a thing said to do it over Jabber
<bigleon> i don't think i did it right
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i just hit the little create account button on the googletalk website
<manchicken> Does compiz and/or beryl require xgl versus X?
<bigleon> i got a account already on google
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ah, k
<bigleon> i'm talking about setting it up kopete
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, pidgin here :)
<bigleon> I miss my pidgin
<bigleon> i should go get it again
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, so reinstall it
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i think it's still gaim in the repos, tho
<bigleon> it is gaim
<hitmanWilly> i think the pidgin website has a deb for it
<claydoh> urilockz: you can also upgrade from past versions (feisty, etc) from a gui: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-cfa1001afadc3https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-cfa1001afadc3e0b752edf84051ef6a84da864a4e0b752edf84051ef6a84da864a4
<bigleon> pidgin was orginally gaim,
<claydoh> woah long url
<R> Can anyone tell how to change my resolution? I have a 22 inch wide LCD and I need to set it at 1680x1050 resolution and 60Hz refresh rate. I edited the xorg.conf file and restarted the computer but still the resolution hasn't changed from 1024x768. Pls help !!!
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, yes, but if you want the actual pidgin versions, you still have to download from the site IIRC
<urilockz> nevermind, i have found these backports
<bigleon> R your card does support new res
<R> yes
<R> it's a GeForce 7600GS
<hitmanWilly> R, are you using the proprietary drivers?
<bigleon> I mean your drivers XD
<R> i don't think i've installed them
<vge> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<R> i've just installed Kubuntu a half hour ago
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia | R
<Ubotu> R: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> R i don't think that the open source one goes that high
<elite101> hey!!
<elite101> im back after my vacation @ school :P
<hitmanWilly> howdy elite101
<elite101> lol hey
* hitmanWilly goes to nuke some pizza
<manchicken> !effects
<Ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<elite101> mhm im getting a new pc rite now my computer fell and the circuir board (MOBO) go wrecked so im at the library
<elite101> it was only a p3 anyways but now i have no computer rite now
<vge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37265/ <-- someone can help me with simplest of htaccess, it just dont seem to work :/
<hitmanWilly> elite101, they have irc at your library? nice...
<R> I also tried Ubuntu last week and the NVidia drivers installed as part of the update and after editing xorg.conf, i had the right resolution but a slightly lower refresh rate
<hitmanWilly> R, yeah, that's fixable, but its a pain
* hitmanWilly really doesn't notice the difference between 50 and 60 hz anyway
<elite101> no
<elite101> its online IRC
<bigleon> you will between 20 and 60 hehe
<R> brb, gotta restart, finished installing Kubuntu updates, all 115 of them :)
<elite101> they have Doucore dells optiplexs here :D
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, well, duh...lol
<elite101> but i have on question thou
<bigleon> i wanted to give my 2 cents
<elite101> i check on the computers ram it says: 0.99gb what does that mean?
<hitmanWilly> elite101, 1 gb of ram
<elite101> why does it says 0.99gb of ram (its running windows pro)
<elite101> ah ic
<elite101> thought so but i dont see why they couldnt have it as 1Gb of ram?
<hitmanWilly> elite101, 1 byte = 1024 bits, extrapolate from there
<elite101> ahh i know but they round it out
<elite101> 1024x100,000,000
<elite101> i think*
<hitmanWilly> yes, but to a hw manufacturer, 1kb=1000b, not 1024
<hitmanWilly> so the package will say 1gb of ram, but in reality, the machine reports it as less than that
<elite101> mhm i emailed the school board asking: i came across eastdale secondary school and couldnt help to see there was no opensource software or distro's installed on the computers? i wonder to my self why? is it because we live in a M$ world? i asked the school board to see if they could install it i mean it is "cheaper/virus free/good programs"
<BluesKaj> yup. free -m shows 946mb total
<elite101> i said something like that yesterday i didnt get a reply yet
<uga> hitmanWilly: remember... now, given iso ... 1kB=1000B, 1kiB=1024B
<hitmanWilly> uga, well, yeah...show off :P
<hitmanWilly> elite101, ok, the reply will be...huh?
<uga> hitmanWilly: I only meant they are in their own right to do that now ;)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i didnt get one yet
<BluesKaj> linux ..what is that ..a computer program ?
<elite101> hopefully he consider's it i have 2 Kubuntu livecd's in my binder @ school :P
<ScorpKing> elite101: some of the schools i talked to made it clear that they need MS Word and OpenOffice is not a good enough replacement. i think they should just read the manuals.
<elite101> mhm i asked them i mean they do have office programs/pdf viewers in Kubuntu? mhm it would be cheaper
<hitmanWilly> well, ms word costs more, so it must be better XD
<elite101> well not cheaper *no cost*
<ScorpKing> there is one school with about 20 computers that only use linux. :D
<hitmanWilly> $200 > $0, therefore, costs more...lol
<ScorpKing> lol
<elite101> lol
<BluesKaj> elite101, the edus=cators don't care about taxpayer's money, they're constantly try ing to figure out how to overspend their budget so  it will be increasd the next fiscal year.
<elite101> yeah probably
<hitmanWilly> ms software is a good way to do that
<hitmanWilly> overspend, anyway
<elite101> well i mean they have some p3's in the school old white optiplex's they run about 333mhz-1Ghz i could run it on them since they use a windows server with the HDD's for each student
<BluesKaj> they're on the BS bandwagon more than most bureacracies
<elite101> on the newer pc's they use the server thing
<hitmanWilly> elite101, pop one of those live-cd's into the library comp, see what happens...lol
<rustalot> my sound isn't working
<elite101> but the whole school is networked with windows so that when you sign in as a Student ex. JhonD and then for password Jhond you sign in on your personal HDD on a server
<elite101> can kubuntu work like that?
<ScorpKing> sure. edubuntu
<hitmanWilly> elite101, with samba, maybe
<elite101> i wonder but the Server HDD's are networked and there prob .NTFS so that shouldnt be a prob
<lnx_>  someone know how to get mozilla-totem to be full screen ?
<hitmanWilly> elite101, or if the whole system is set up with nix, it'd be even easier, mount everything with nfs
<uga> elite101: we had that on sun solaris, through ntfs
<ScorpKing> nfsmount all home directories over the network.
<elite101> but just the signing in like you sign in befor you go into windows
<kiosk> my apt-get is broke :)
<uga> elite101: sorry, not ntfs, NFS, obviously =) you should be able to set up every /home drive as an nfs one?
<uga> as simple as that
<astan> bleh. now i got Xorg to crash trying to configure xinerama.. hmf.-
<elite101> when you sign into the network you sign in @ a log-on screen on windows befor you even load windows* the windwos is installed on the HDD but you cant do anything to that drive once you restart all changes will be back to normal same at the library
<urilockz> Jesus, KDE is big!
<elite101> :D
<ScorpKing> elite101: ltsp thinclients is an example of mutliple computers using one storage device.
<elite101> yeah like that but there is 2drives (One network on internal) windows is on that drive thats inside the computer the *docuements/word/office* that stuff you type gets saved in the Server wich runs all over the school as long as u have a SChool pc hooked up you can access the server anywhere around the school
<uga> elite101: if you read "start windows" similar to "start kde", should be same thing
<elite101> hm but when you sign in i dont sign into the windows drive thats on the computer but i load up my personal drive thats in the server
<urilockz> woah 657mb
<uga> elite101: uh? you mean authentication is per-machine? not centralised?
<elite101> like when someone use;s that computer it will be the same but it wont have my stuff on it anymore it will be what they did
<ScorpKing> lol. that should not be to much trouble with a few scripts.
<elite101> you see they dont expect "us" students to do anything but if i know how to screw things up i could ruin there whole system but i wouldnt thou just saying*
<ScorpKing> :)
<elite101> they think where "dumb" idont know i dont think they know what "linux" is :D
<ScorpKing> haha
<elite101> i just wanna know if i can install Kubuntu and then i could go into my server but i think the server HDD's are NTFS so it would be a task because i can go into kubuntu Mount the NTFS drive(s) in the server restart and then log-in as My user/pass?
<urilockz> i remember in primary school when me and my friend were set at the projector computer, we were on a malicious website of dead people and ew, then the teacher unknowingly put the projector on :D
<elite101> but i dont think i can do that since its with MS and all i would need more info on how its setup
<elite101> LOL
<elite101> :P
<elite101> well the library is gay*/Dumb*/stupid* i have a 60min timer im @ 19mins :(
<elite101> your only aloud 60mins a day*
<urilockz> are you banned from anything and everything?
<elite101> no
<urilockz> as in from the internet
<elite101> i dont have my computer*
<elite101> its broken
<urilockz> i mean in the library or wherever you are at
<elite101> no its only @ 60mins aday for everyone
<hitmanWilly> elite101, set the clock back...heh
<elite101> its a sing in screen you sign in your Lib card and a Pin#
<elite101> lol u cant
<elite101> its with PC reservation is the program
<urilockz> at my school im allowed whenever but teachers etc look at my screen through their admin pc :/
<hitmanWilly> elite101, wanna bet :P
<rixxon> How can I remove everything that got installed by ubuntu-desktop?
<kiosk> \leave
<elite101> i use to run keylogger and get peoples Libcard/MSN/Myspace pass but thats frowned apon*
<urilockz> hhaahah
<hitmanWilly> strange about that
<kiosk> can never remember which slash it is LOL
<hitmanWilly> elite101, do they have cd drives?
<uga> rixxon: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda
<elite101> urilock, download firefox the program they use is Netsupport school pro i can use firefox the program only monitors IE lol me and my friends do it all the time
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> they do
<elite101> bios=pass
<elite101> they would no
<rixxon> uga: i don't think so
<urilockz> i cannot download .exe files
<urilockz> and they will watch me
<elite101> ahh
<urilockz> yeah
<elite101> :(
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i have it preinstalled on my Server drive same with Halo1demo :D
<urilockz> i got permanently banned for printing in colour a dogs face on a mans body
<hitmanWilly> remember in 1984 how they would watch people through their tv sets?
<elite101> it would be cool to install kubuntu to a server drive then sign in as windows pc and it runs kubuntu on the drive
<hitmanWilly> the book
<elite101> TV?
<uga> elite101: well, it's a way to wipe out everything. I thought that's what you wanted? =)
<elite101> lol
<uga> rixxon: well, it's a way to wipe out everything. I thought that's what you wanted? =)
<uga> sorry, wrong link
<rixxon> uga: nope
<uga> or nick
<hitmanWilly> well, computer monitors hadn't been invented yet
<elite101> :D i could ruin the whole system @ school/welland lib
<elite101> lol
<elite101> TV :P
<terrestre> this laptop connect to internet throw a pc, the pc is my gateway. but my ip is the same like the pc, i just cant get in the laptop throw ssh because my ip is the pc ip. and idea?
<rixxon> uga: i have kubuntu, installed ubuntu-desktop, now I don't want it.
<rixxon> i want clean kubuntu.
<uga> oh hum...
<urilockz> remove kubuntu-desktop?
<elite101> sudo apt-get KDE
<elite101> lol
<rixxon> urilockz: other way around, you must mean
<urilockz> ubuntu*
<urilockz> xD
<Zeke> Is there anyone here that can give me a hand with a wireless card
<rixxon> yea, tried that. removes like 20 kb. tried apt-get autoremove after that, removes nothing.
<hitmanWilly> rixxon, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<urilockz> i use all *buntu's (except edu)
<rixxon> hitmanWilly: well, tried that.
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm :)
<rixxon> :(
<elite101> edu sucks* :D
<terrestre> if you install ubuntu-desktop with aptitude you can easy remove with aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop if not, search in google a long list of packages to remove ubuntu desktop
<elite101> well i gotta go guys i have to go now lol only like 10mins left on my time :P
<elite101> bye
<ScorpKing> !wireless | Zeke
<Ubotu> Zeke: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drewmister> what editor u guys like on kubuntu?
<drewmister> xemacs?
<ScorpKing> kate
<terrestre> !ubuntu-desktop
<Ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<hitmanWilly> drewmister, vim
<elite101> *im getting my p4-900Mhz sony duron CPU/Vaio PC later on like next week i can finally use my own computer*
<elite101> its for free so hey*^
<ScorpKing> vi rules :)
<elite101> lol better than AMD k6 asus i was using
<Zeke> I've gone through that install document there I don't know how many times today. Until a few moments ago it didn't tell me that I had an invalid driver, it does now. So I have messed something up
<elite101> my uncle is getting it for me since i installed his radio/cdplayer in his car :P
<drewmister> man vi is hard... i been using that for configs and let me tell you productivity cut in half since my gentoo emacs
<elite101> bye
<ScorpKing> Zeke: what is the error?
<ScorpKing> bey
<hitmanWilly> drewmister, you use emacs and think vim is hard? wow...
<drewmister> i had to see what the crave was about this ubuntu, i have been a gentoo self configured compiler for a while
<Zeke> ScorpKing: after running ndiswrapper -l it tells me inffile : invalid driver!
<ScorpKing> drewmister: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/vi.html and http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<hitmanWilly> drewmister, i still am :)
<drewmister> the gui installation went soo smothe, i can at least see this being an option for many of my friends
<Zeke> The odd part about that is, it didn't say that untill recently. I'm not sure what I changed
<ScorpKing> Zeke: what card is that?
<rixxon> terrestre: does adept support anything like that?
<Zeke> netgear 311 v3
<moofoo> hi, is there a way to browse the podcast in the itunes store with linux?
<terrestre> rixxon: i dont think so
<hitmanWilly> moofoo, nope
<rixxon> :(
<terrestre> !aptitude
<Ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<hitmanWilly> moofoo, the itunes drm is incompatible with linux
<terrestre> i tried to remove ubuntu-desktop too, su i have to googling to find a command with all the packages, theres a lot, i mean a lot to clean your kubuntu-desktop
<moofoo> hitmanWilly: not the songs from the store just the podcast portal with the (drm) free stuff..
<rixxon> terrestre: what if I reinstall it via aptitude... :)
<rixxon> like some forced installation
<hitmanWilly> moofoo, well, maybe through a web browser, but not through any nix app
<terrestre> i tried that
<terrestre> but nothing happend
<rixxon> heh
<Zeke> I can't get it to delete any the driver either
<ScorpKing> Zeke: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261686 or search in google - netgear 311 v3 on ubuntu
<ScorpKing> Zeke: i'm not sure how to fix that
<drewmister> when partition for a dual boot system with win xp and gentoo i kept getting a invalid partition table error, can you not set 2 partitions on the same drive to bootable?  i noticed fdisk in my current instalation has no linux partitions marked as bootable, whereas i was trying to get a /boot partition and my ntfs partition on the gentoo installation
<drewmister> thats another reason i was trying out the ubuntu, to see how it configured grub automatically and see how it set boot flag partitions (surprised me when no linux partitions were set to bootable)
<ScorpKing> drewmister: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda and set the main partition active
<terrestre> rixxon: this work for me http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomedapper
<rixxon> terrestre: but that's dapper and not gnome
<drewmister> <scorpionking> the main partition being my windows ntfs? it has that set as bootable, and grub still boots ubuntu kernel without being on a bootable partition
<TECKBW> hi all
<terrestre> rixxon: you have to read more :P
<drewmister> when i set both my ntfs partition and my / partition to boot during my gentoo installation i got the invalid partition table
<ScorpKing> drewmister: i think you can only have one as boot
<TECKBW> how can i mount a fat32 patition as writable...I have mounted it, but only able to write when using sudo
<rixxon> terrestre: like, what?
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: try to mount it with -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<TECKBW> will do ...let u know in a minute
<drewmister> k that must have been my problem, there is no clear documentation of that... GRUB configures it to boot regardless of being a bootable partition is what i'm finding on google now
<vge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37265/ <-- someone can help me with simplest of htaccess, it just dont seem to work :/
<TECKBW> ScorpKing -- >I can't seem to see the files now that i mounted with the above
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: sudo ls ?
<TECKBW> ScorpKing sudo LS or IS
<TECKBW> ?
<ScorpKing> ls
<TECKBW> what is that supposed to do?
<TECKBW> it does nothing on my side
<terrestre_> rixxon: did you find the link? left side of the screen on playing around, pure kde
<terrestre_> how i kill my old nick?
<rixxon> /msg nickserv ghost
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: it will show the files as root - sudo ls /dir
<TECKBW> nothing comes up
<terrestre> thanks  rixxon, did you find the link?
<TECKBW> there are some files as I copied files with sudo cp command
<TECKBW> and they were there
<rixxon> yea, but the scrollbar for the gnome command doesn't work so you can't copy the whole command *g*
<TECKBW> checked on my windows machine..
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: run mount to make sure it's mounted
<rixxon> plus this solution removes everything, even what I manually installed (like firefox)
<rixxon> ah well, thanks anyway
<TECKBW> yes now I got the files visable using ls
<TECKBW> still no access without using sudo
<ScorpKing> ls -l
<ScorpKing> check if ur the owner of the files
<TECKBW> how do u do that in the terminal
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: ls -l /dir
<terrestre> rixxon: just take of firefox from the remove list
<rixxon> terrestre: it was just an example, i don't remember all i pulled manually.
<TECKBW> ok...its working now...unmounted and remounted
<TECKBW> and its working now
<terrestre> rixxon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37272/
<TECKBW> now another question how do get it to mount at boot time
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: so you can copy stuff without sudo
<TECKBW> yes...can also delete files without sudo
<rixxon> terrestre: ...would remove kde for me. :P
<TECKBW> where do I add the mount command to do it at boot time
<ScorpKing> in /etc/fstab
<TECKBW> I think I will be out of the chat for a while so that I can test the config.
<terrestre> rixxon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37273/
<ScorpKing> TECKBW:  something like - /dev/sda1   /media/usb  auto rw,user,noauto 0  0
<rixxon> terrestre: thanks... so is it safe? ubuntu seems so sensitive to being tinkered with
<rixxon> terrestre: that still removes kde :p
<rixxon> terrestre: nevermind I don't dare anyway. thanks though.
<TECKBW> i did that earlier...got that from ubuntu forum...but it did not work....  /dev/hdb1 /home/xxx auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<TECKBW> and could not write to that location only using sudo
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: add the other options i gave you - rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto . i think that will work
<terrestre> rixxon: that is for reinstall a complete pure kde, maybe next time use aptitude to install ubuntu-desktop :P
<rixxon> yea... :P
<TECKBW> ok will try that ... will have to reboot...to test....so will let u know as soon as i have rebooted
<rixxon> gonna reinstall kubuntu when 7.10 is out anyway
<rixxon> i want to encrypt my partitions
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: that's a hard drive. wait
<terrestre> yeah, its not a long wait
<ScorpKing> rixxon: thats easy :) use loopback
<rixxon> ScorpKing: hm?
<ScorpKing> one sec.
<TECKBW> yes it is...secondary hdd
<rixxon> you mean I encrypt an image and mount it as a loopback device
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: the noauto option there will stop it from mounting at boot
<ScorpKing> rixxon: no. encrypt the hd and mount it as loop
<rixxon> ScorpKing: uh..?
<TECKBW> so do the same without the noauto
<rixxon> ScorpKing: shouldn't I use luks ..
<ScorpKing> rixxon: let me just help TECKBW. i'll be with u now. :)
<rixxon> sure :D
<TECKBW> ScorpKing--->so do the same without the noauto
<mimo> what needs to be setup to have an auto connect to the inet on boot?
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: the options there are for usb drives.
<mimo> found this at /etc "pppoe_on_boot"
<gustavo> hola
<TECKBW> well it worked when manually mounting with sudo /dev/hdb1 etc
<mimo> but something seems to be still missing
<gustavo> algien en espaol
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: change it to /dev/hdb1 /media/disk vfat  defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<ScorpKing> !es
<Ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: when it's mounted run sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /dir/whith/the/files/
<MacZtttlkwork> hi
<MacZtttlkwork> !kbfx
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: that should do it.
<MacZtttlkwork> I've installed kbfx and it just don't work... I can open the settings window and so on, but the KBFX menu dosen't appear...
<TECKBW> ok...will try let u know as soon as this machine boots up...PII very slow
<MacZtttlkwork> A PII with Kubuntu? With KDE? wow...
<ScorpKing> rixxon: i've encrypted one of my drives and it works great. there is a howto for it. let me see if i can find it.
<MacZtttlkwork> Wonder what's the speed of the Desktop.
<mefisto__> wonder how much ram...
<rixxon> ScorpKing: well plan was to use this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyEncryptedRootWithInstaller
<ScorpKing> checking...
<trpr> MacZtttlkwork: pretty amazing. my PII350 actually manages to pull duty as a tv box.. X crashes periodically but its usuable
<ScorpKing> rixxon: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Loopback-Encrypted-Filesystem-HOWTO.html i think that's what u want.
<MacZtttlkwork> I have a Pentium MMX 150Mhz laptop and the only usable OS I found is Puppy! And it works pretty good.
<rixxon> thanks
<ScorpKing> np
<MacZtttlkwork> Remember when using the first KDE 3.x...
<ScorpKing> rixxon: just don't forget the password or encryption u use. :)
<MacZtttlkwork> with Mandriva 9, I think... I was impressed... and it worked in my Pentium II but somethings like resizing icons where a bit slow.
<MacZtttlkwork> were*
<MacZtttlkwork> so does anybody have kbfx with kubuntu feisty?
<ScorpKing> MacZtttlkwork: mine is 340Mhz so it runs kubuntu. i have kbfx
<rixxon> ScorpKing: i think luks is a better more modern solution
<MacZtttlkwork> what amount of RAM?
<MacZtttlkwork> My pentium II had 512MB :-D It worked with Windows XP and all! But a stormy day, it died :-(
<ScorpKing> rixxon: the encryption modules come with kubuntu so you don't need to do any of the kernel stuff. just look at the losetup commands and so on so u can see how it works.
<venik> How do I enable JAVA in Konqueror?  The appropriate boxes are checked in the settings
<ScorpKing> MacZtttlkwork: 320MB
<MacZtttlkwork> and it was overclocked to 330Mhz (sold as a 260mhz one)
<MacZtttlkwork> ScorpKing, and...is KDE faster than GNOME? I'd bet it is... even when it's more advanced... but nobody would believe me. lol
<ScorpKing> i love kde. never use gnome so i won't know :)
<TECKBW> well this PII that I am using was given juice...xp no longer worked on it...kept hanging so I loaded fiesty and hey no freeze...works faster and more reliable than xp...with only 192mb ram
<lavacano201014> oats
* ScorpKing loves Kubuntu with all his hart...
<mefisto__> PII with 192mb ram? and kde is practical?
<MacZtttlkwork> TECKBW pretty amazing stuff!! The only problem now is that people usually got the live cd... and if you have less tan 256... it becomes impossible to install it. Yes, I know, there's a CD designed for that.
<venik> any clue about JAVA with Konqueror?
<TECKBW> i installed using live cd...got the disks from shipit
<rixxon> MacZtttlkwork: i think kde is heavier than gnome, but it cooperates better. also, kde4 will use qt4 which has been further optimized
<TECKBW> it takes a while....for the installer to start but once started no problems at all...a long wait while changing screens....
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: i've seen a few computers and even HD's that will run linux when windows refuse.
<TECKBW> but not too long....click go make a cupa tea... drink the tea and the next click should be ready
<ScorpKing> hd's with bad blocks and all
<MacZtttlkwork> I've recently tried Vista in this computer (AMD 2600+, 512MB) and despite all the hype over there it was pretty good.... but it hanged (guess something related to the BIOS driver ?) and since it didn't supportted hardware accel for my ATI Radeon 9200 I came to the conclussion that Kubuntu was better, and even more beautiful (Vista won't let me use Aero 'cause my card has no drivers...)
<lparry> vista :P the most slowest pile of crap that moves
<MacZtttlkwork> It ran fine for me.
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: it happened to me. windows screwed my ntfs partition, linux brought it back to life
<TECKBW> I just wish my tv tuner would work on linux...well the usb one in actuall fact...but not meant for linux...meant for xp Media Center Edition...the tuner is a HP AVC 3610 and can't find out how to get it to work
<MacZtttlkwork> But it hanged... :(
<lparry> takes about 5 minutes to get logged on at a comptuer from school (boot to desktop)
<ScorpKing> where can i upload a screenshot of my desktop? something like pastebin
<lparry> 3 minutes on much newer computer
#kubuntu 2007-09-13
<TECKBW> googled around for about a week and gave up
<MacZtttlkwork> Oh, and another point, in vista DVD playback was a bit slow!! However with kubuntu it goes ok
<TECKBW> vista sucks
<lparry> exactly :P
<TECKBW> they say faster then xp...hell i run faster than vista
<lparry> everyone at my school prefers xp, and thinks vista is a load of crap
<gnomefreak> for Vista please see #kubuntu-offtopic please
<MacZtttlkwork> In my comp Vista boots... as fast as Kubuntu... the boot process is quite simillar IMHO. However opensuse 10.2... I deleted it, lol.
<ScorpKing> lol
<trpr> faster than XP... got to be because you MUST run a faster computer.
<MacZtttlkwork> :P didn't know about that channel, sorry!
<TECKBW> cheers be back ... rebooting for test
<ScorpKing> :)
<brian_> hi
<MacZtttlkwork> I don't want to be reiterative but... any "how to" about kbfx or something?
<banie> Uptime: 50 minutes
<ScorpKing> MacZtttlkwork: let me go look
<TECKBW> i am back will let u know in a second if the hard drive mounted
<MacZtttlkwork> I have both tried from repositories and also from kde-apps...
<ScorpKing> MacZtttlkwork: i can't load http://www.kbfx.org/ . maybe there is something
<ScorpKing> MacZtttlkwork: do you just want to install it?
<MacZtttlkwork> i couldn't also
<MacZtttlkwork> i have installed it
<MacZtttlkwork> both from the repositories and from kde-apps (a deb package)
<MacZtttlkwork> but they didn't worked...
<ScorpKing> it's not in the help centre?
<MacZtttlkwork> I open the help centre
<MacZtttlkwork> and do the appropiate things but nothing happens
* ScorpKing searching repositories..
<TECKBW> ScorpKing---> Still did not mount....
<ScorpKing> uhm... look in /var/log/messages for mount errors
<TECKBW> k checking now
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: sudo grep hda /var/log/messages | less
<ScorpKing> use hdb :)
<ScorpKing> or what ever your hd is
<TECKBW> logs for hda1-5 ext3 but none for hdb1 vfat
<ScorpKing> MacZtttlkwork: KDE Help Centre -> Application Manuals -> Internet -> Krfb
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: just run sudo mount /dev/hdb1 and see if that gives any errors
<nosrednaekim> wow... performance if better with the new ATI driver!
<nosrednaekim> far better!
<TECKBW> no final new line at end of fstab...think i will have to edit fstab and enter a blank line at the end
<MacZtttlkwork> ok I am looking...
<ScorpKing> try that
<felipe__> hi
<felipe__> someone know how activate usb mass storage in kubuntu feisty?
<nosrednaekim> hello
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: works automatically.
<MacZtttlkwork> it is not listed there :-S
<ScorpKing> mine is. :)
<MacZtttlkwork> :-(
<MacZtttlkwork> perhaps i have to restart kde?
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: but if i connect my pendrive or ipod it doesn't recongnizes it
<ScorpKing> lol. i don't see any other docs. run locate krfb | less . maybe the docs will show up
<TECKBW> says wrong fs type...or bad superblock...missing codepage
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: did you try all of your USB prts?
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: but if i connect the pendrive before turning on the computer it mounts the pendrive
<felipe__> and at windows it works perfectly
<ScorpKing> TECKBW: put the options that you use to mount it manually in fstab
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: hmm thats odd....
<nosrednaekim> when you plug it in.... run "dmesg"and see what it says in the last 10 lines or so..
<felipe__> ok
<TECKBW> can u send gid and uid info again...
<TECKBW> can't remember the command...
<ScorpKing> gid=1000,uid=1000
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: ok...
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: it says..
<felipe__> [ 4075.050899]  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<felipe__> [ 4075.255861]  usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: but it doesn't appears at the desktop or mounted in the media folder
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: is that ALL it says?
<thomas1> what do you guys think is the best music player software for linux?
<nosrednaekim> amarok
<thomas1> it sucks
<felipe__> nosrednaekim: is the difference between before and after i connect the pendrive
<terrestre> i really like amarok
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<felipe__> if amarok sucks use xmms xD, its like winamp but the newest version is from 1999
<terrestre> amarok found lyrics for me jaja
<nosrednaekim> felipe__: plug it in.. wait about 10 seconds, run it and pastebin the last 20 lines.
<nosrednaekim> run dmesg that is
<mefisto__> nothing is better than amarok
* ScorpKing can't run amarok
<felipe__> ok
<felipe__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37277/
<felipe__> theere is
<nosrednaekim> AKK! sory, I have to go!
<felipe__> ok no problem
<felipe__> :d
<felipe__> thanks anyway :D
<mefisto__> TECKBW: what's the line you are using in fstab?
<ScorpKing> :) mefisto__ thanks.
<ScorpKing> nite everyone!
<felipe__> anyone can help me? :D
<felipe__> i need to use the usb mass storage :D
<mefisto__> felipe__: someone was having trouble with usb hard disk mounting earlier. take a look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/110210 and look at the comments at the bottom of the page
<felipe__> thanks ;)
<semistud2354> is it possible to set a password for one folder....
<semistud2354> im using feisty
<semistud2354> ??
<MacZtttlkwork> bye
<TECKBW> ScorpKing  --> this seems to mount when using sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<TECKBW> now to reboot and to check
<thomas__> whats task manager's linux equivalent?
<TECKBW> i think u can ctrl+esc
<mefisto__> thomas__: process table. ctrl-esc
<TECKBW> process table
<TECKBW> lol...first had to check
<thomas__> mefisto__: have you heard of konky?
<felipe__> mefisto__: do you think that if i run an old kernel it'll work fine?
<thomas__> mefisto__: is that any good?
<mefisto__> thomas__: heard of it but know nothing about it, sorry
<thomas__> mefisto__: its annoying I was importing a playlist from my ntfs windows system and it got to 85% and it was almost frozen and didn't respond to keys
<felipe__> mefisto__: i've to go
<felipe__> but thanks for the info
<felipe__> ;)
<mefisto__> felipe__: can you mount the drive manually?
<phoenixz> hi there, I just installed kubuntu in a dell latitude D620.. all good and well, but the X screen on my laptop is 4:3 format, while the laptop screen is 16:9. How do I fix this?
<felipe__> mefisto__: no i cant
<felipe__> but thanks anyway
<felipe__> bye
<semistud2354> is it possible to set a password for one folder....
<semistud2354> im using feisty
<semistud2354> ??
<stuq> hi all
<stuq> in a default gutsy install on my lapper, I'm seeing both kpowersave and power manager come up in the 'system tray'
<stuq> do I need both?
<semistud2354> is it possible to set a password for one folder....
<brad_> hey
<danielviras> Hi!!
<thomas2> whenever I import songs to amarok from windows hd it freezes
<brad_> my wireless connection as been acting like a crazy person
<danielviras> hi people
<brad_> well I think both the card and the router are doing seperate bad things
<danielviras> how's everybody
<semistud2354> is it possible to set a password for one folder....
<semistud2354> does anyone know
<brad_> because sometimes I have to reset the router and sometimes restart the computer
<danielviras> I've got a couple of questions
<danielviras> Anyone could help me?
<mefisto__> semistud2354: is this a folder in your home directory?
<elzbal> danielviras: Go ahead and ask.
<elzbal> !ask
<Ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<semistud2354> yea.../home/user/Desktop/Downloads
<danielviras> haha, sorry, is my first time here
<stuq> in a default gutsy install on my lapper, I'm seeing both kpowersave and power manager come up in the 'system tray'... do I need both?
<elzbal> no worries.  :)
<semistud2354> so is it possible
<danielviras> well.... I just installed compiz fusion to kubuntu, but it doesn't start as the default option... I have to use the replace command every time I boot
<semistud2354> ive got some important assignments i want to keep safe
<danielviras> how do I set it as the default??
<thomas1> whenever I import songs to amarok from windows hd it freezes
<mefisto__> semistud2354: do chown --help and see if that's what you want to do. eg chown root /home/username/Desktop/downloads
<semistud2354> it says operation not permitted....so sudo
<semistud2354> ??
<mefisto__> semistud2354: yep, sudo before the cmd
<semistud2354> sudo chown root /home/username/Desktop/Downloads
<BluesKaj> thomas , import the files to a folder in linux then to amarok later , that should work
<mefisto__> replace "username" with your username of course, or sudo chown root ~/Desktop/Downloads
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> then it should ask for pass when i click on downloads
<mefisto__> semistud2354: I think it will just refuse access, unless you sudo first
<mefisto__> semistud2354: do you want to hide the folder?
<danielviras> does anyone know how to set compiz as my default compositing window manager????
<elzbal> danielviras: Sorry, I, for one, am not using Compiz.
<elzbal> danielviras: You can also try asking on #ubuntu. There's often more people over there, maybe one of them has the answer.
<danielviras> ok... thanks anyway
<danielviras> thanks a lot
<danielviras> you might have the answer to this next question
<danielviras> I have an Airlink wireless usb adapter
<danielviras> and I tried to install the windows driver to kubuntu using ndiswrapper
<danielviras> you know... with the .inf file
<danielviras> but it didn't do anything at all, it says it's not a valid driver
<danielviras> a haven't been able to use it
<danielviras> =(
<Crell> Hi all.  How does one initiate a Bluetooth pairing in System Settings?
<danielviras> join #ubuntu
<Crell> I'm in the Bluetooth configuration screen, but there's no indication of how to initiate a pairing.
<tobias__> danielviras: I do use compiz-fusion as well, but I am not having it as my default cwm. I do not remember why, but I was told better NOT to do it because of several reasons. And I mean - I dont care about "compiz --replace" in the beginning :)
<danielviras> well Tobias, you might be right... it's not such a big line after all, hehe
<tobias__> danielviras: concerning your usb problem: isnt there an official linux driver for that adapter ?
<Crell> I have a BT mouse that I am trying to pair that is in discovery mode, but I don't know how to tell KDE that.
<danielviras> there isn't
<danielviras> I even wrote to the company
<danielviras> and a very kind guy offered to help me with my problem
<PriceChild> elzbal, in future please suggest #ubuntu-effects instead of #ubuntu, or perhaps #compiz-fusion
<danielviras> but then discovered I was using linux and said: Sorry but we don't offer linux support
<tobias__> ._.
<tobias__> okay maybe we can find something on the projekt side of ndiswrapper
<tobias__> danielviras: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/
<tobias__> check this out
<tobias__> maybe you can find something there
<danielviras> thanks tobias
<tobias__> I would really like to help you but I can hardly keep my eyes open
<tobias__> :)
<tobias__> so good luck with your problem
<danielviras> don't worry
<tobias__> good night
<danielviras> go to sleep
<fungos> Im trying to run acetoneiso2 .. it says it cant find libQtGui.so.4 but it exists in /usr/lib ....  where should I configure?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed beryl with apt-get but how can I have my session start with beryl all the time? When I start beryl from the command line, there seems to be no window decorator available :(
<danielviras> well, here it's good day but ok
<danielviras> have a good rest
<phoenixz> How can I have this functioning correctly?
<tobias__> it is 01.55am here, so :)
<tobias__> phoenixz: #ubuntu-effects
<tobias__> and your question is weird
<tobias__> it doesnt make any difference if you start it automatically or by comand
<phoenixz> tobias__, how weird?
<tobias__> did you install emerald ?
<tobias__> you need a window decorator before having beryl use one
<tobias__> apt-cache search emerald
<tobias__> then install what you need
<tobias__> good luck as well
<tobias__> and good night !
<tobias__> ^^
<phoenixz> I remember using beryl from beryl manager, which would launch into the system tray, but it doesnt anymore
<fungos> how to say where the lib.so is located?  $ LD_PATH=/usr/lib ./app  ??
<mefisto__> phoenixz: you can't get beryl manager started?
<Zorix> can someone tell me what the default sound system that kubuntu uses? is it alsa?
<javier_> alguien habla espaol???
<danielviras> yo hablo espaol
<danielviras> pero no creo serte muy utilk
<javier_> hola daniel!
<danielviras> util*
<javier_> de donde?
<danielviras> soy newbie
<danielviras> de mexico
<danielviras> tu??
<javier_> Hiper newbie
<javier_> Argentina
<danielviras> yeah, argentina rules
<danielviras> jaja
<javier_> no entiendo?
<Zorix> is there a channel that speaks english
<debian> hi all
<hydrogen> this is it Zorix..
<Zorix> ah wasnt sure there for a min
<hydrogen> yea
<flaccid> lol
<danielviras> yeah zorix, the only ones speaking english are javier and I
<danielviras> sorry, the onluy ones speaking SPANISH
<danielviras> that's what I menat
<danielviras> hehe
<Zorix> wow that some new english words hehe
<hydrogen> not in here your not.
<stimulus> << finially migrated over to kubuntu once i got my wireless working (WOOT WOOT)
<danielviras> haha
<stimulus> lol
<Zorix> trying to figure out which sound system kubuntu uses by default
<hydrogen> arts
<hydrogen> which uses alsa
<Zorix> ok
<Zorix> i had an error on my pc at work saying cant communicate with the device: default
<stimulus> . o (arts is a bit glitchy on my system)
<Zorix> so i switched it from auto to oss
<stimulus> . o (but im using 6.06 atm)
<Zorix> but audio doesnt work now
<flaccid> linux sound is confusing
<stimulus> . o (waiting for 7.10 to come out)
<hydrogen> arts has been a bit glitchy since it was released with kde2
<Zorix> where can i find and configure arts
<stimulus> ive only had arts crash comepletely on me twice that i remember
<stimulus> but i rebooted the computer and everything worked fine
<stimulus> but it happens sometimes when im doing a lot
<mefisto__> Zorix: where did you make the change from alsa (or auto) to oss?
<stimulus> i guess i run out of ram quickly then things start to crash
<Zorix> in the control center
<gustavo_> Ningum fala portugus no, ?
<Zorix> i will force alsa and see what it does
<Zorix> where can i find some in depth documentation about arts
<Jucato> !pt | gustavo_
<Ubotu> gustavo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mefisto__> Zorix: kmenu>system settings>sound system. Go into hardware tab, and change to autodetect or ALSA
<dudeicles> can anyone tell me what linspire is and why it actually costs?
<stimulus> linspire is a noob version of linux
<Zorix> mefisto__ yea im going to try and do that, i had it on autodetect but it gives me an artsmessage error about not being able to talk to the device: default
<stimulus> kubuntu IMHO is better
<stimulus> price, i dont know
<stimulus> if you want free linspure
<stimulus> spire**
<stimulus> check out freespire
<dudeicles> looking at their site, seems they just are kubuntu
<stimulus> pretty much the same thing
<Zorix> kubuntu is better than any desktop distro out there i think
<stimulus> kubuntu, give or take a little
<dudeicles> lol
<dudeicles> they're main points are dumb
<mefisto__> Zorix: that may be because an app is accessing your soundcard and won't let it go, if you know what I mean
<Zorix> mefisto__, seemed to happen after i installed 32 bit firefox in 64
<dudeicles> they have CNR and KDE
<dudeicles> CNR is like apt it seems
<dudeicles> or synaptix
<dudeicles> they add KDE, which Kubuntu has.
<mefisto__> Zorix: have you used any programs in this current session that use sound?
<Zorix> mefisto__, could it have been from this package: lib32asound2
<kkathman> every distro has its KDE/gnome and its package manager
<dudeicles> proprietary software, which is so easy to install.
<Jucato> kkathman: not all :)
<kkathman> so in that manner they arent that different
<dudeicles> LOL
<Zorix> mefisto__, lib32asound2
<kkathman> Jucato:  no- its true for the main ones
<Jucato> unless you don't consider slackware main :)
<kkathman> thats why I said "main ones"
<Jucato> ah so you don't. :)
<kkathman> slack may be old, but its way out of mainstream imho
* Jucato gets more coffeee
<dudeicles> Jucato: Get me a cup. lol
<stimulus> what kind of coffee do you drink jucato?
<kkathman> and no I dont consider slack - they are kinda the linspire on the other end of the spectrum :)
<mefisto__> Zorix: maybe log out and log in again, then try changing sound to autodetect. Or try a reboot and change it.
<Zorix> mefisto__, tried reboot and such
<stimulus> has anybody seen our company site lately?
<Zorix> but i will force it to alsa and try when i go back to work in a few hours
<Zorix> i saw all the options and wasnt sure which one autodetect was using
<Zorix> thanks for your help
* flaccid drinking vittoria
<mefisto__> flaccid: you in oz?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> the land of opec
<mefisto__> hehehe
<stimulus> vittoria ..... a brand of coffee?
<mefisto__> stimulus: yes, in australia at least
<flaccid> its good and a bit on the dark roast side
<stimulus> ah
<flaccid> boss writes it off as a tax deduction
<dudeicles> is there such thing as Fubuntu?
<stimulus> i drink anybrand as long as its french roast
<dudeicles> lol can you install Fedora on Ubuntu?
<flaccid> dudeicles: not natively no
<dudeicles> what does natively mean?
<dudeicles> like it would need it's own partition?
<bigleon> hitmanWilly you there? Well i managed to F up my computer again.
<Jucato> you can't install Fedora *on* Ubuntu.
<dudeicles> right
<dudeicles> is it a good distro?
<stimulus> glad as heck you cant
<flaccid> well technically if you installed it into a vm you would be installing fedora on ubuntu
<stimulus> i dont like fedora at all
<stimulus> doesnt come with half the stuff i use
<dudeicles> stimulus: how come?
<Jucato> flaccid: that would be installing Fedora *in* a VM
<stimulus> yet it comes with all the other stuff i will probably never use
<stimulus> besides i perfer ubuntu
<stimulus> over fedora
<Jucato> YMMV
<stimulus> or any other flavor
<dudeicles> I like Kubuntu
<stimulus> kubuntu is ok
<dudeicles> it's fun
<flaccid> indeed Jucato. but you are installing it on ubuntu
<stimulus> im the gnome time
<stimulus> type**
<dudeicles> ah
<dudeicles> lol
<stimulus> but kde is good
<flaccid> thats why i said not natively and technically heh
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago!!!!!!!!
<stimulus> its what i first started using when i was first introduced to linux
<dudeicles> kde is just a desktop manager right?
<dudeicles> is there others than KDE and gnome?
<Jucato> desktop environment
<stimulus> yes kde is a desktop manager
<Jucato> Xfce
<stimulus> environment i mean
<stimulus> KDM is a desktop manager
<dudeicles> what is Xfce?
<Jucato> KDM is a display manager
<stimulus> KDE is a desktop environment
<Jucato> !xfce | dudeicles
<stimulus> XFCE is an environment
<Ubotu> dudeicles: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<flaccid> xfce is a window manager
<stimulus> i think it means XFaCE
<Jucato> no
<stimulus> but im probably wrong
<dudeicles> I mean does it change anything as far as looks?
<Jucato> Xfce is a Desktop environment
<stimulus> or XinterFaCE
<stimulus> lol
<flaccid> Jucato: what window manager does it use
<mefisto__> dudeicles: xfce is more like gnome than kde, but is more lightweight
* Jucato gives a few more minutes before raising the !offtopic flag
<Jucato> flaccid: xfwm
<dudeicles> ah
<stimulus> xfce is an environment, the E in XFCE kinda gives it awayt
<stimulus> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> hey Jucato
<dudeicles> Jucato: sorry
<flaccid> ok my bad sorry
<dudeicles> stimulus:  we may have to finish this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dudeicles> lol
<flaccid> yeah flaccid only good with um on topic stuff heh
<dudeicles> which I guess you're not in. lol
<thomas__> hello I'm having trouble importing songs into amarok
<thomas__> it stalls and gets reallllllly slow and then eventually stops importing
<bigleon> Hey guys
<bigleon> guess with leon did again
<bigleon> what*
<draik> Does anyone here know about Live Processing? I know it's got something to do with credit cards and merchant accounts.
<mefisto__> thomas__: you may have some corrupt mp3s
<thomas__> maybe but how do I find out
<bigleon> mefisto__ you know all that work this morning, rofl it crashed again and i had to start from scratch
<flaccid> draik: this is kubuntu support channel
<flaccid> amarok can get like that imo
<mefisto__> bigleon: what was that? I don't remember what you were doing
<bigleon> upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04
<draik> flaccid: Where do you suggest I ask? I just figured someone in here would know. I may be offered a new position and I want to get a feel for live processing.
<bigleon> something screwed up and keyset failed
<freeman> .......
<freeman> why
<flaccid> draik: #web
<flaccid> google is best
<draik> Google Linux and Google Hacker were of no help
<freeman> baidu  is  better than google
<flaccid> also wikipedia. transaction processing is usually all proprietery. anyway,,
<draik> flaccid: IIRC, it is run under a Linux environment.
<draik> At work anyway
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubutu on a Dell latitude D620 laptop, which has a 16:9 screen, but I only have 1024x786 like (4:3) resolutions available.. How do I fix this??
<dudeicles> !resolution | phoenixz
<Ubotu> phoenixz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mefisto__> thomas__: are you adding songs to your collection in the configure window? or are you doing something else?
<dudeicles> follow their automatic resolution phoenixz
<dudeicles> it worked well for me.
<flaccid> draik: can be under anything. i do this stuff for a living..
<thomas__> adding media
<thomas__> mefisto__: i successfully added some by doing only a few at a time, but I still hae a lot to go
<draik> I figure as much, but I believe I was told they [work]  run it under Linux
<mefisto__> thomas__: how are you adding them? are you moving files to a new location?
<flaccid> 'it' can be any prop. system..
<thomas__> mefisto__: no, playlist > add media > and from folders
<draik> flaccid: I just know they use Linux. I thought I'd get an idea here about it.
<mefisto__> thomas__: have you tried from settings>configure amarok, and choosing where your songs are?
<flaccid> draik: yeah linux is an operating system. not middleware or processing.
<mefisto__> thomas__: in collection in the configure window
<thomas__> mefisto__: no
<sea4ever> ah, I finally found something I wanted in Adept
* sea4ever jumps up and down with joy
<mefisto__> thomas__: also make sure it's using sqlite
<thomas__> mefisto__: hold on I think I tried that, I scanned folders
<thomas__> sqlite?
<phoenixz> dudeicles, thanks alot!
<thomas__> mefisto__: it works after doing a few folders maybe I can do the rest one by one
<dudeicles> phoenixz: did it work for you also?
<phoenixz> another question, adept manager has crashed on me, again.. Im on another computer and dont have the fix by hand: when I start adept, it says I cant modify anything because the DB is locked.. How was this quickly fixed again??
<NickPresta> !aptfix | phoenixz
<Ubotu> phoenixz: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mefisto__> in the collection section, in configure amarok. collection database (under the folders)
<dudeicles> make sure there's nothing else using the DB
<phoenixz> NickPresta, exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot!
<thomas__> mefisto__: amarok doesn't have any keyboard shortcuts, for next song, or volume....
<phoenixz> dudeicles, Dunno yet, just started to read.. Ill let you know
<Jucato> thomas__: it has
<dudeicles> k :)
<thomas__> Jucato: how do i find those out
<Jucato> thomas__: Settings -> Configure Global Shortcuts
<lameck> algum usurio do Kubuntu que fale portugus
<thomas__> Jucato: hehe nice
<Jucato> !pt | lameck
<Ubotu> lameck: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sea4ever> hellow, can anyone tell me where TCC keeps it's header files?
<mefisto__> thomas__: also some of the filenames you're adding might have odd characters, could be causing problems. see if there's anything unusual that stands out
<draik> Jucato: Hello
<Jucato> hi draik!! :)
<draik> flaccid: Where is a good place to ask about using VMware Workstation. I want to load my winxp partition in there
<thomas__> mefisto__: maybe
<flaccid> !vmware
<Ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<flaccid> also #vmware and also the documentation on their site and google...
<Almighty_Henaro> Helloooo~
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyeone know how to get rid of the Shift+Backspace Hot key in KDE
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone*
<lixiaobo> hello
<BluesKaj> flaccid, check this out, http://www.vmware.com/download/open_source.html
<freeman> what?
<flaccid> when did that come out BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well, it ain't free flaccid ...you need a serial #
<flaccid> yeah but when did it come out
<flaccid> ie. open source
<Crell> Hi all.  On a fresh Kubuntu Feisty, I was able to use the SD card reader built into my Thinkpad T61 to work out of the box.  I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.22-10 out of Gutsy, however, in order to get audio and WiFi working.  Since then, the SD card slot is ignored.  Any idea why or what to do about it?
<BluesKaj> eagles098 ..whatever his nick was showed me a site where it was free open source
<BluesKaj>  not sure whwn, flaccid
<BluesKaj> when
<flaccid> ok mate
<kkathman> howdy BluesKaj :)
<kkathman> sup
<BluesKaj> hey kkathman, oh mot much ..how about you ?
<BluesKaj> err not much :)
<kkathman> doin ok man :)
<BluesKaj> tried to load kubuntu 7.04 live cd on a friend's pc this aft , but it wouldn't load ...his graphics weren't supported ...MDG pc , made here in Canada , using some taiwan made onboard graphics
<BluesKaj> so not all pc's are linux/debian/kubuntu friendly
<BluesKaj> it's p4 with 512 ram...it should work
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, tell me about it. My girlfriend Dell laptop's X1300 and Kubuntu doesn't seem to play nice together.
<BluesKaj> hey NickPresta , you know the crap pc I'm talking about then...a mix of good hardware and junky peripherals
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, indeed. It's a pain to work with...
<BluesKaj> He wants to try Kubuntu , but i can't even demo it , a real pITA
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, yeah. It certainly doesn't help the idea that Linux is hard to use and scary to newbies. Nothing screams "complicated" like dropping into a console and doing a `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` to fix resolution/graphics problems :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, no kidding , I recall having to go thru the motions a yr or so ago with daskreech and Jucato , trying to reconfigure X from the TTY prompt on irssi
<mefisto__> I read somewhere that will be less common in gutsy, a minimal graphical fallback for x or something?
<BluesKaj> strange, a dell that's anti- linux tho , usually they're quite linux friendly
<purpleposeidon> I'd like to up my resolution, but system settings only goes up to 1280x1024...how to fix?
<BluesKaj> lets hope so mefisto__ , i don't plan on spending anymore on this pc
<BluesKaj> which graphics drivers , purpleposeidon?
<purpleposeidon> I don't know....
<mefisto__> is anyone using kde4? how usable is it at the moment?
<purpleposeidon> The default ones, I guess. "Intel(r) Extreme Graphics with up to 64mb shared video memory" is what it says on the label. :P
<BluesKaj> purpleposeidon, in the terminal type : lspci | grep -i vga
<mefisto__> is "grep" short for something?
<Dragnslcr> I always think it's "get regular expression"
<Dragnslcr> I doubt that's what it's really supposed to mean though
<mefisto__> Dragnslcr: you're close. wikipedia says it's "search Globally for lines matching the Regular Expression, and Print them"
<Dragnslcr> Makes sense
<purpleposeidon> only off by about 7 words, right?
<Dragnslcr> I knew the regular expression part
<BluesKaj> grep = prints lines matching a pattern...is all i can seem to find
<BluesKaj> aha
<Dragnslcr> The other two letters are kinda extraneous
<purpleposeidon> BluesKaj: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to tweak  cable modem by changing settings in Ubuntu????
<flaccid> illriginal: usually you do that on the modem itself
<BluesKaj> purpleposeidon, ok, those are good graphics from what i've heard
<purpleposeidon> like, compiz-graphics? :D
<mefisto__> tweak as in "make my downloads super-fast"?
<BluesKaj> purpleposeidon, dunno for sure
<illriginal> flaccid from my understanding there's settings on Ubuntu that sort of limits the speed
<flaccid> where did you get this understanding from
<mefisto__> win98?
<arkygeek> hi
<arkygeek> fyi:  to get a # from an iMac running ubuntu, you simply hold down the RT-ALT and hit 3
<arkygeek> RT-ALT and 2 gives the 
<mefisto__> thanks arkygeek!
<|kklaubb|> is it common to download software tha you have to compile yourself?
<arkygeek> |kklaubb|: yes, but you get a more stable system if you can get the from the repos
<BluesKaj> purpleposeidon, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again. Now you should be able to reset the resolution to your needs.
<thomas__> i installed openssh-server. Is there any way I can open it in a GUI? Configure it?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> you can open the config file in kate
<thomas__> hydrogen: sigh, really I have to configure everything by text
<thomas__> hydrogen: thats hard
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> its a server program
<thomas__> .......
<flaccid> whats there to configure..
<NickPresta> thomas__, most of the time, things like Apache, SSH, FTP, etc are run on boxes with X or any sort of graphical output. Hence, plain-text configuration...
<thomas__> flaccid: what do you mean......what to configure....everything
<ks3> thomas__, for the most part, getting an ssh server running is a matter of installing and starting the server
<thomas__> NickPresta: yea I have apache installed on my windows machine which I configured through text but thats annoying. IS APACHE A BETTER WAY OF DOWNLOADING FILES FROM MY COMPUTER OR SSH?
<flaccid> thomas__: what is everything? please be specific
<ks3> thomas__, there's not generally much configuration required unless you want to customize authentication methods, etc...
<flaccid> thomas__: dont' shout!
<thomas__> flaccid: lmao i'm not shouting hehe
<flaccid> there is no better way. they are different protocols for different purposes
<flaccid> capitals = shouting
<thomas__> flaccid: lol i guess
<thomas__> flaccid: its more like a highlight
<flaccid> no its not. its shouting.
<BluesKaj> !shout
<Ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thomas__> flaccid: well yes I would like to get a password and username going, and basicaly connect to my machine from other comps
<flaccid> thomas__: thats user admin nothing to do with the ssh server
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> ssh allows you to login with the accounts on a computer already
<hydrogen> not with special ssh accounts
<flaccid> you can go to user management in system settings for that
<thomas__> are you serious omg....in windows, when doing apache I had to configure all usernames and passwords
<hydrogen> its not apache.
<hydrogen> its ssh.
<hydrogen> if you don't understand this you probably sohuldn't be using it
<thomas__> hydrogen: hey you shouldn't discourage people
<flaccid> this is not windows either
<hydrogen> thomas__: I shouldn't discourage a first year medical student from operating on me?
<flaccid> exactly
<thomas__> flaccid: i know, i know i'm just stating that i guess this is much easier
<BluesKaj> lets's keep the high horses in the stable ok gents !
<kkathman> what hospital would have a 1st year med student operating - maybe assisting :)
<flaccid> i'd like to think so. thomas__ its better to ask us general question on how you should do something instead of having assumptions about how you think it should be
<thomas__> flaccid: ok well its installed
<flaccid> ok now people can login via ssh as long as they have a valid shell. the default/first user in ubuntu has bash
<thomas__> flaccid: if I want to log in from a windows machine?
<hydrogen> then you need to download putty
<hydrogen> which is a ssh client for windows
<hydrogen> but, you will only have a terminal
<hydrogen> so if your not happy configuring without a gui
<hydrogen> It may not be what you are looking for
<flaccid> other options are vnc and xdcmp and even thinclient if you require remote gui..
<mefisto__> thomas__: are you just experimenting, or are you trying to achieve something specific?
<thomas__> mefisto__: i'm trying to actually eventually be able to connect from somewhere
<hydrogen> what do you want to be able to do when you connect though?
<flaccid> lol
<thomas__> hydrogen: download files
<thomas__> hydrogen: or read
<hydrogen> do you want a gui when you do so?
<purpleposeidon> you'd probably want ftp then
<thomas__> hydrogen: wouldn't that be easier?
<hydrogen> thomas__: well, ssh won't give you one
<hydrogen> purpleposeidon: well, i'd suggest scp (which runs over ssh) or sftp but
<thomas__> well i remembber that in school they had a gui that connected to a server
<kkathman> Im pretty sure you can run vnc via ss but I havent tried in a few months
<izzyb> I need to install a cisco vpn client that requires me compile a new module.  the install is choking and I'm not sure why
<purpleposeidon> izzyb: heimlich manuver. (sp?)
<izzyb> The error I'm getting is linux/config.h: no such file or directory
<ks3> izzyb, there's a vpnc in the repositories that is supposed to be compatible with the cisco client... haven't tried it lately, though
<izzyb> I think it's looking in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<izzyb> no
<izzyb> thanks for the tip
<izzyb> purpleposeidon, hehe ;)
<izzyb> but I'd like to understand this problem also (although I'll install from the repository if that works ;)
<izzyb> I was guessing the prolbem was I didn't have kernel source
<izzyb> so I installe dthat and the build essentials
<izzyb> but when I try making the kernel, it complains with the above
<izzyb> I did a make oldconfig first
<ks3> izzyb, i don't think that file exists with the newer kernels... i believe i ran into that with another module
<ks3> izzyb, lemme see if i can dig up the info...
<izzyb> that seemed to work, but the make doesn't.  complains about init/built-in.o doesn't exist
<notv> i want to dual boot feisty and vista on a laptop
<izzyb> sorry, the error is different from above
<izzyb> ks3, thanks...
<notv> is it best to start from scratch or can i repartition with windows already on there
<kkathman> notv partitioning is the least of your worries :)
<notv> i have to have windows for school
<kkathman> and you can do that as long as you defag and have enough room
<notv> its a brand new laptop with 160G
<notv> i havent even taken it out of the box yet
<mefisto__> notv: kubuntu will do the partitioning for you when installing. But back up anything you can't afford to lose, of course
<notv> whats the best file system to use
<jared__> I have a quick question, if anyone has time.  :)
<notv> do i need to partition a swap drive
<kkathman> notv: but, vista has alot of weird things - you might check with ##windows and ask there as many of the folks there run (k)ubuntu with vista dually
<izzyb> ks3: just found vpnc whicch is supposed to be cisco compatablle
<izzyb> trying it now
<notv> thanks
<kkathman> vista, unlike XP, doesnt like to be dual booted
<mefisto__> notv: maybe consider installing XP with kubuntu?
<izzyb> kkathman, really?  I hadn't noticed a problem
<notv> yea but the laptop came with vista
<izzyb> although I have to admit, I don''t spend much time in vista :)
<notv> i dont want to purchase a copy of windows
<kkathman> izzyb:  kewl - I just know a few people that have had glitches
<ks3> here's a link re: nonexistant config.h for another app - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308477
<BluesKaj> BCD 170 ...MBR for vista dual boot...check it out
<ks3> it's got a dummy config.h you could try
<kkathman> notv:  you got a laptop with NO O/S on it?
<izzyb> well, I know the ntfs format has changed  and using any old version of ntfs tools corrupts it
<ks3> if vpnc doesn't work out...
<izzyb> that's a bad spot
<kkathman> thats very unusual
<izzyb> but modern versions seem to have that figured out
<izzyb> ks3, thanks :)
<kkathman> izzyb: yeah thats true
<BluesKaj> notv, Easy BCD 170 , an app for dual booting Vista & LInux
<notv> kkathman the laptop came with vista preinstalled
<notv> i found a tutorial and it looks pretty straightforward
<flaccid> sounds scary
<notv> it says windows can create the unpartitioned space
<notv> and then i just pop in the cd for ubuntu
<ardchoille> notv: You're going to have to do some work if Windows creates that partition as NTFS
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it creates nonpartitionedspace
<hydrogen> that means it doesn't have a file system
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<notv> wont it just leave it unpartitioned
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> it will
<flaccid> unallocated or an actual partition hydrogen?
<notv> okay
<hydrogen> unallocated
<ardchoille> I wouldn't think Win would give you that flexibility
<hydrogen> vista added a partitioner
<flaccid> oh nice heh
<notv> anyone know how to put linux on an ipod?
<hydrogen> see rockbox.org
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> no, thats opensource firmware
<hydrogen> that is really cool
<ks3> ipodlinux
<hydrogen> but its not linux
<ks3> but i use rockbox, too
<hydrogen> that'd be the word i was searching for
<ks3> it rocks :)
<flaccid> google is great for finding stuff on this :)
<BluesKaj> !google
<Ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<hydrogen> !yahoo
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> wow
<hydrogen> talk about bias
<hydrogen> how much did google pay the ubotu developers?
<hydrogen> to get this advantage
<hydrogen> !live
<Ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<hydrogen> there again
<BluesKaj> hydrogen , here's yer answer http://google.com/linux
<mefisto__> google pays quite a lot I think
<BluesKaj> actually google linux isn't all that great
<BluesKaj> seems to have alotta suse and fedora lists
<flaccid> gutsy is feeling a bit more stable now heh
<Biovore> rgr
<jared__> hey
<mefisto__> is xfce pronounced X-face? how do YOU say it
<flaccid> mefisto__: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=pronounce+xfce&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Biovore> mefisto__: I say it that way
<flaccid> mixed opinion
<flaccid> also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<Jucato> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<Jucato> official opinion
<Jucato> n8k99!!
<n8k99> hory cow! i'd better hide before Jucato sees me
<Jucato> hory hahah!
<n8k99> Jucato: are you in offtopic?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> trimming down on my auto-join channels  :)
<n8k99> how bout i can pc you
<Jucato> pc me?
<n8k99> um, personal query or something like that
<Jucato> ah pm
<n8k99> yeah- month long sabbatical and all
<Jucato> hah! you too? :)
<Jucato> I'm in offtopic now bt
<Jucato> btw
<mefisto__> what about xubuntu? is the X an african "click" sound? hehe
<Jucato> but you can pc me if you want
<Jucato> and what would you say about edubuntu? :)
<thomas__> hey does anyone know how to import outlook express address book to thunderbird?
<mefisto__> thomas__: on linux? it's automatic on windows isn't it?
<thomas__> mefisto__: yes on linux
<thomas__> mefisto__: i have outlook express on windows
<thomas__> mefisto__: but want info to thunderbird on linux
<BluesKaj> thomas__, import the addressbook as an ldif file to a folder in linux , the import the file with thunderbird's addressbook using edit or tools
<thomas__> BluesKaj: huh?
<thomas__> BluesKaj: you mean save the windows addressbook file as name.idif then import into thunderbirtd linux?
<mefisto__> thomas__: you could install tb in windows (if you haven't already) and import everything, then in linux point your thunderbird profile/Mail directory to use the windows tb profile/Mail directory. That's what I did. So in windows and linux, tb is more or less the same.
<thomas__> mefisto__: aww i see
<mefisto__> if you just want the addressbook, do what BluesKaj said
<BluesKaj> you have to import the file from your linux filder using the options in the thunderbird address book
<BluesKaj> err folder
<BluesKaj> I even imported the wifes address book from her xp pc into kmail
<mefisto__> you can also symlink firefox's bookmarks.html between windows and linux, to keep bookmarks in sync for both
<titanio> holaa
<thomas__> mefisto__: yea i might want to get bookmarks too but this first
<BluesKaj> I dumped T-Bird 2.0 cuz it wouldn't launch links with FF or any other browser
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: you have to set network.protocol-handler.app.http to /usr/bin/firefox (or whatever browser) in tb's about:config
<thomas__> BluesKaj: i dont get what you want me to do
<thomas__> BluesKaj: with importing as ldif
<kubuntu> .
<kubuntu> tem algum brasileiro aew
<Jucato> !br | kubuntu
<Ubotu> kubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> in outlook express, open the adressbook , look for edit or tools to export the addressbook file , it'll ask you to save as , then choose ldif  and save it a folder in windows then copy the file from the windows folder to the linux /home/yourname if you wish , then open t-bird and edit or tools  and import the file
<BluesKaj> well gents, it's sacktime here ..getting tired ..nite all, take care
* NightBird is feeling brave... *installs the new ati driver*
<_2> oh my
<flaccid> hehe
<NightBird> yeap
* _2 still wishes his nvidia card was supported
* flaccid wishes no blob
* NightBird wishes either a driver for his video card supported it properly..
<NightBird> like mine's an mobility 1150, but flglx detects it as a mobility 200
<flaccid> dang
<NightBird> yeah, thats a whole 950 below what it should be
<NightBird> ( :P )
<flaccid> lol
<intelikey> 
<intelikey>  343 = 101010111_2
<flaccid> in hex now :p
<bob1nz> hey i keep getting e msg when i try modprobe saying that it isnt loaded?
<thomas__> why does it time the amoutn of time that i'm away from my computer lol? anyway I connected to my computer via ssh
<intelikey> flaccid :)
<thomas__> i was unable to download anything because I didn't know how, GET command din't work, but how do I stop the server? or restrict people from coming in?
<intelikey> thomas__ you can kill the server  or iptables can restrict access.
<intelikey> flaccid   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39510
<flaccid> you can't just run a command to get something through a ssh shell session. you don't use ssh for that usually you use scp
<flaccid> to restrict people, its basic user management. give them the nologin shell to stop them being able to log in
<flaccid> can you port that to ksh now please intelikey :p
<intelikey> flaccid actually you can "get" things through ssh sessions.    ssh cat blah > blah   granted that's not the best way.
<flaccid> yeah thats ouchy, but i guess you are right yeah
<flaccid> thats probably similar to what scp does anyway
* flaccid goes off to luch
<terrestre> how i can know a ip of a msn
<intelikey> flaccid you system should have /bin/sh  and it should be posix compliant.  so it doesn't need ported...
<NightBird> wooo it installed, it thinks it has hardware acceleration for 3d and.... glxgears crashes
<intelikey> you/your
<NightBird> well, I call it crashing... it's more that it locked up the syste
<NightBird> m
<intelikey> that's crash +1
<intelikey> :)
<NightBird> but everything was a lot smoother in general.... before I was using the open source driver and... well, things didn't move so smoothly...
<NightBird> and the fglrx before that wouldn't install properly :P
<tza_> join #ubuntu
<hydrogen>  NightBird: did you do nvidia-glx-config enable after installing? (might be the cause of the glxgears hang)
<NightBird> hydrogen: um.... I'm not using nvidia
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> I thought that when you had good results with propriatery drivers it had to be nvidia
<hitmanWilly> lol
<NightBird> hydrogen: looks like amd/ati is cleaning themselves up actually
<NightBird> past week or two has been filled with lots of signs of a shake up for them
<notv> after 30 minutes of using vista im getting angry with it
<holybovine> notv: how so?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, i must say, i think i might see an aerial pig in the morning...lol
<NightBird> releasing all the specs on their video cards(so far, only 2d, but 3d will be following soon), a big improvement in 3d, and support for aiglx
<notv> its repartioner is being a bother
<notv> wont let me give windows less than 75G
<hydrogen> well you know that vista needs that much to be installed!
<notv> haha
<hitmanWilly> that's just sad...
<intelikey> looks like i'm in for a bumpy ride
<NightBird> whoo... 305 fps in fgl_glxgears, which is a fair bit better tahn what it was before..
<nemisis> does anyone know how to disable suspend in fiesty?
<NightBird> 1660 from glxgears
<intelikey> heh.
<intelikey> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<intelikey> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<NightBird> so... looks like 3d is back and working(and doing quite a bit better than before)
<holybovine> notv: figures
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, what version of X are you running
<notv> is there much difference between kubuntu and ubuntu with kde desktop installed?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, that should be built in on a buntu box...
<hitmanWilly> notlabled, zero
<intelikey> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<hitmanWilly> sorry, notv
<hitmanWilly> notv all the buntu flavors are identical under the hood
<notv> i cant wait
<notv> to get buntu studio goin on
<intelikey> notv no.  not much differance.  but the default apps will be the gnome apps unless you install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> and i don't advise installing more than one meta package of the desktop
<hydrogen> notv: ubuntu with the kde desktop installed just has more packages than kubuntu
<hydrogen> because installing the kde desktop doesn't uninstall the gnome desktop
<intelikey> and different defaults
<notv> well thats cool. ill just stay with that. sometimes i want to use gnome
<notv> windows is being ridiculous. im going to have to load buntu first
<intelikey> hitmanWilly but i did mention that my nvidia card is not supported.
<hydrogen> notv: installing vista after linux may be problematic as well
<notv> how so?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ah, didn't see that
<hydrogen> vista may be borglike
<hydrogen> and eat it
<hydrogen> not sure
<notv> well
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, sorry, ive been in an out all night
<notv> at least ill have linux
<notv> thats the primary concern
<hydrogen> as it should be :)
<hydrogen> theres always virtualbox
<intelikey> mbr   so you'll have to redo grub for sure
<notv> whats that?
<hitmanWilly> it'll take over the boot record, that's for sure
<hydrogen> lets you run windows from within linux
<hydrogen> virtualizing it
<notv> but you still install it, right?
<notv> you still install windows
* intelikey doesn't install windows
<hydrogen> yea
* intelikey is "exit only" for M$
<hydrogen> but from within linux
<notv> this is amazing
<notv> i must do this
<hydrogen> I need windows (or osx) until someone releases a cad program that doesn't suck for linux
<notv> i hear you
<notv> im using pro engineering at school
* intelikey wonders why all these C A D students haven't written a good opensource C A D program yet...
<hydrogen> because its wayyy to complicated
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> theres a reason a good cad program costs 2k+
<notv> yea
<notv> theres not enough capital in an open source cad project
<hydrogen> and 2k is kind of low end
<intelikey> so they leave it to us high school drop outs to write it as always
<notv> here here
<notv> son of a
<notv> i hit f12 let me boot from cd
<notv> with the ubuntu start up disk format my drive for me
<notv> will*
<intelikey> that is a question
<intelikey> yes
<hitmanWilly> notv, if you tell it too
<intelikey> actually unless you tell it not too
<intelikey> but it will ask
<notv> windows does want it to boot off cd
<notv> maybe it senses its doom
<notv> doesnt*
<notv> crap
<intelikey> contrarry to popular belief, on can type like that and still successuflly install linux.    i'm living proff notv
<dudeicles> lol intelikey
<notv> not at this rate
<notv> maybe my disk is bad
<dwidmann> intelikey: speeling porblem?
<intelikey> notv is this a total wipe out and reload ?
<notv> yes
<intelikey> dwidmann no.   i speel liek this all the tiem
<notv> i told it to boot from cd, but it ignored me
<intelikey> notv then i'd sujest "badblocks" on the drive   with the "write" switch  if you can spare the time.   it will try to make three passes by default.
<notv> oh
<notv> there it goes
<intelikey> but testing the full drive is a good idea if there is any chance that the disk maybe giveing errors.
<intelikey> dwidmann  see   ^   giveing  :)
<notv> i dunno, its working now.
<dwidmann> intelikey: :)
<intelikey> dwidmann but they didn't teach us how to read and write where i went to school,  they tough us how much an oz of smack was worth compaired to a kg of pot
<Kubuntero> !info virtualbox
<Ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> and how to hide a hand gun on your person...  things like that.
<dwidmann> intelikey: wow, they skipped right to the useful information, kudos to them
* Kubuntero has notes on a opensource Cad program
<intelikey> dwidmann so my spelling is attrocious <!/sp>  but i can "throw down" with the best and badest.
<dwidmann> hehehe
<notv> ive heard its good to put your home folder on a different drive
<notv> will that slow things down and is it much of a good idea
<intelikey> notv makes reloading without loosing your personal *  much smoother
<notv> i need lowest latency possible. will separate drives affect the latency?
<dwidmann> intelikey: fortunately for me konversation has built in spell checking.
<intelikey> speed wise, you'll never know it, unless for some reason the other drive is slow.
<intelikey> dwidmann :)
<notv> well essentially its the same drive, i would just be partioning it
<intelikey> dwidmann hehhe  try bitchx a while... lets see how you fair without it  :)
* Kubuntero ponders asking for help installing Ubuntu on a PS3
<intelikey> notv then no differance at all.   speed overhead wise that is.
<level1> hi, I have a key that currently causes the amarok window to appear, and I want to assign it to something else but I can't because I can't figure out where the current assignment is coming from and it overrides everything else I try to do to the key
<dwidmann> intelikey: erm, maybe tomorrow. As for now, I need to get to bed so I can not sleep and wake up feeling terrible in the morning.
<intelikey> dwidmann k.  shalom
<notv> how much should i allocate for feisty, then, and should i put windows via virtual box on the same drive
<dwidmann> intelikey: mmhmm, good night
<level1> wow, this magical shortcut is able to do what nothing else can: open multiple instances of amarok
<intelikey> notv about 6 to 9 gig is plenty  and probably not  if you can allocate space for it without it being in the same fs
<notv> feisty only takes 9G?
<intelikey> level1 heh
<level1> notv: I personally find 6 gigs restrictive, you should allocate a few more than 6, 9 might be enough
<intelikey> notv no. it will only take about 3g
<intelikey> so i was liberal
<notv> but vista takes 15
<dwidmann> notv: shouldn't take more than 2gb, but that would be rather restrictive about what you're adding on later
<notv> alright i ran into an x window problem
<hitmanWilly> notv, for a default install, i'd say 10-15 would be more than enough
<notv> how can i trouble shoot the x window issue
<intelikey> hitmanWilly of vesta ?
<level1> its all a matter of how much space you'll end up needing, but 9 is comfortable for most people, probably
<dwidmann> notv: look for EE in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hydrogen> level1: probably WIN + p, right?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly surely you aren't talking about linux ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, no, for kubu...are you high?
<level1> hydrogen: I don't think you understand the problem
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it won't take 3g for the system
<Kubuntero> !ps3
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i like a little more breathing room
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: you already knew the answer to that question before you asked it :s
<hydrogen> level1: well, if I know the key combination I might be able to tell you where its coming from
<hydrogen> I think its probably an amarok global shortcut
<notv> it says vesa(0): no matching modes
<notv> (EE) screen found, but none have a usable configuration
<hydrogen> notv: if you are  putting windows on via virtualbox it makes a partition file on the partition
<hydrogen> so it needs to be a big enough partition to hold vista and linux
<notv> ubuntu doesnt want me to have a screen on my toshiba
<dwidmann> notv, that's a good start, but someone else can help you narrow it down the rest of the way, as I need to go to bed and not sleep
<level1> hydrogen: theres a particular key on my keyboard (XF86Media) that opens a new instance of amarok, its not part of the amarok config and its not mentioned in the KMenu editor.  I want XF86Media to open the kopete window, but I can't because something is grabbing the event and redirecting it to amarok.  What?
<hydrogen> ah
<notv> how do i fix the x window problem?
<Doctor_Nick> is there a way of artificially slowing down processes on linux?
<rrbiz> I installed outlook 2000, but it needs IE4 or IE5 and either ones wanted to go online to update b4 installing, someone know a trick around this ?
<Kubuntero> Doctor_Nick: what are you trying to do?
<rrbiz> using wine for the installs
<Doctor_Nick> im running a simple c program with an infinite loop
<level1> notv: In my experience, that means that the driver you have chosen for you computer isn't working correctly and you'll have to either fix the driver or choose another one
<Kubuntero> Doctor_Nick: toss in a sleep
<Doctor_Nick> the caveat is that I cant use sleep :P
<hydrogen> level1: I'd think it might be khotkeys?
<jared__> I have a question if someone has time?
<level1> hydrogen: it said "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed." but I can still use my hotkeys
<level1> !ask | jared__
<Ubotu> jared__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nemisis> does anyone know how to disable suspend in fiesty?
<hydrogen> level1: hmm
<hydrogen> level1: its a mystery!
<level1> a myyysteryyy!
<level1> nemisis: theres probably more than one way... do you want it perminately or temper (ack I can't spell that word)
<jared__> Oh, okay.  Haha.  My question is this -- what program is it that you get to have the little bar at the bottom of your screen that mimics the little toolbar that the MacOS has built in?
<level1> temporary
<notv> how do i choose another one if it wont boot up?
<notv> its giving me the message on install
<jared__> I have been searching, and searching, and SEARCHING for the name, but with no luck whatsoever
<level1> notv: you have to edit xorg.conf from the command line, unfortunately
<notv> how do i get to that
<notv> will it still install
<level1> jared__: theres more than one, unfortunately, I can't remember the name of any of them
<notv> because it seems like it freezes up
<jared__> Awww.  :(
<level1> notv: this is from the livecd?
<Kubuntero> !dock
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notv> i burned an ISO
<Kubuntero> jared__: try kxdock
<nemisis> jared__: temporary, something causes it to have a I/O error, repeatedly. i can't use Shift+sysrq either.
<notv> maybe it just takes a year to run the local boot scripts..?
<Kubuntero> !find dock
<naknomik> I am trying to add a folder on my Samba share to my amarok collection, but can't figure out how to do that.
<purpleposeidon> Can someone tell me the IP adress of google.com? I'm having some rather odd google-related issues.
<Ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 4 others)
<Kubuntero> !info kooldock
<Ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Kubuntero> !info kdocker
<Ubotu> kdocker: minimize all applications to system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Kubuntero> Hmm not quite that
<level1> notv: you get a blank screen or a screen with a single cursor on startup?
<notv> it was loading
<level1> notv: they thought they have fixed that, but my laptop won't boot from the livecd either
<bigleon> yeah thts a load screen
<naknomik> Trying KDE 4 on Feisty. Plasma seems to be broken, has anybody successfully installed it yet?
<level1> notv: and it takes forever?
<bigleon> which cd level1?
<notv> starting kernal log, bluetooth, etc, checking battery state...
<level1> naknomik: I didn't have any trouble
<notv> running local boot scripts
<notv> then i have a cursor
<notv> it appears to be frozen
<bigleon> I'm running on a inspiron E1705
<Kubuntero> naknomik: it's just a little broken
<level1> bigleon: the kubuntu fiesty install cd... the only way to get it to start is to install fglrx
<bigleon> although i only got a 6.06 cd trying to updating to feisty has been nuts
<Kubuntero> hi bigleon :)
<level1> bigleon: I have the same model
<naknomik> level1: for me the panel is empty and I only see two blobs saying 'The object could not be loaded' or something to that effect.
<bigleon> Oh whats wrong
<bigleon> ??
<word> lnx_: right click desktop -> configure desktop -> background section -> advanced options-> width for icon text-> Auto  lines for icon text->1
<bigleon> i might be having same issues lmao
<level1> naknomik: hmm... might be the newer versions... thats plasma
* word kicks self for being scrolled really far up..
<bigleon> is your modified or stock level1?
<jared__> So, kooldock?
<level1> notv: okay, press alt-ctrl-f4
<level1> bigleon: its stock
<naknomik> all I did was add backports repo and did upgrade.
<Kubuntero> !info kxdock
<level1> bigleon: it have a mobility radeon X1400
<Ubotu> Package kxdock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<naknomik> it pulled all the packages. but something is sure broken.
<bigleon> i got my states saved to my xfire page
<Kubuntero> http://galigio.wordpress.com/2007/05/19/how-to-add-a-cool-mac-os-x-dock-in-your-linux-two-different-solutions-for-kubuntu/
<bigleon> stats(
<level1> naknomik: you might have more luck compiling from source or getting a livecd... you might also try getting help on #kde4-devel or at techbase.kde.org
<naknomik> Can I add a folder to Amarok collection from samba?
<bigleon> i got same one, so what do i need to do to get it to work?
<Kubuntero> jared__: ^^^
<level1> notv: do you have a login screen or some such?
<notv> yes
<level1> notv: you can login as root... type "root" at the prompt and then golly, I don't know if you have the password
<notv> ubuntu@ubuntu:$
<level1> thats a probelm
<level1> oh, autologin, okay
<level1> what happens when you type "sudo ls"?
<notv> desktop
<level1> okay, thats good
<level1> notv: are you on a ati card, right?
<level1> radeon or some such?
<naknomik> What does the 'Full Upgrade' button on Adept really do?
<notv> hmmm
<notv> i dont know the card specs, i just bought it
<hydrogen> naknomik: upgrades anything that can be safely upgraded
<notv> im sure its ati
<level1> naknomik: it should get all the new upgrades for ubuntu and upgrade it
<hydrogen> after fetching new lists from the repo's
<notv> ati radeon
<level1> notv: okay, try typing "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<notv> yes
<bigleon> level1: do i need to run like sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bigleon> oh prolly then yes lol
<level1> and answer yes if asks any questions
<notv> beep
<notv> whirr
<level1> lol, thats the only way I got it working
<bigleon> don't forget to give ur pass if it ask lmao
<notv> couldnt find
<logreeval> Hello, I was just curious about what the difference between the gnome and KDE difference is?
<naknomik> level1: that's what I did after adding backports (Unsupported Updates) repository. and KDE4 was pulled in.
<level1> notv: does taht computer have internet?
<naknomik> How do I know if what I got was KDE4 beta 2?
<notv> sure
<notv> well
<level1> naknomik: maybe you need a few more upgrades... sometimes its hard to know
<notv> i have a wireless network
<hydrogen> logreeval: mentality and look
<Kubuntero> logreeval: really want to get into that? :)
<notv> i found a forum page
<bigleon> yo level1 you get ur buttons to work on front of your laptop ?
<naknomik> level1: and how do I get those few more upgrades?
<level1> notv: oh, I don't know how to connect to a wireless on the commandline, I know its possible
<logreeval> hydrogen: cool Kubuntero: maybe ;)
<level1> hold on, let me see if I can find out
<notv> levell the forum says to choose an alternate install cd because the graphical install wont recognize the card
<Kubuntero> logreeval: what are you looking for?
<naknomik> Can I add a folder on Samba share to Amarok collection?
<logreeval> Well, i was just thinking of looking for a little bit lighter
<level1> bigleon: I seem to remember they "just worked" but theres a way to get them working if you have toruble
<logreeval> running system
<level1> notv: that might be a good idea, but you don't have to
<notv> whats the easiest solution levell?
<bob1nz> i keep getting this message when doing modprobe not sure what it means
<bob1nz> The program 'modprobe' can be found in the following packages:
<bob1nz>  * modutils
<bob1nz>  * module-init-tools
<bob1nz> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<bob1nz> bash: modprobe: command not found
<notv> nstalling Windows XP drivers for Atheros AR5007EG wireless chipset:
<level1> !paste | bob1nz
<Ubotu> bob1nz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bigleon> Kubuntero i can't seem to remeber where i remeber you from?
<bigleon> were you on lastnight when i was having hell?
<bob1nz> sorry
<Kubuntero> bigleon: Konversation hates you
<level1> bob1nz: its okay
<level1> notv: you have an atheros wireless card?
<logreeval> Kubuntero: Would i notice a difference with a 2.0 GHz 512ram 40gig hard drive computer switching to KDE?
<bigleon> that it does kubuntero
<Kubuntero> logreeval: well it's kinda funny
<bigleon> i just had a 102 sec lag spike
<bob1nz> does anyone know what it means though
<Kubuntero> logreeval: I think that gnome uses less RAM on boot up but KDE uses much less RAM on actual usage
<bigleon> what are you switching from longreeval
<bigleon> kde is jsut better
<bigleon> end of story
<logreeval> lol
<logreeval> well im in a biased channel ;)
<bigleon> gnome is like natures retard
<bigleon> :P
<logreeval> i have Ubuntu regular gnome version
<bigleon> the lemming haha
<level1> bigleon: some people do find kde is too slow for them, but unless you have a slow computer there is really no reason to use gnome
<bigleon> I got 2 gb's under the hood
<bigleon> plus 160gig's of hd space
<Kubuntero> logreeval: Here's the twisted thign about Linux
<hydrogen> gnome is just as fat as kde
<level1> logreeval: its worth giving it a whirl, you can always uninstall it later
<Kubuntero> logreeval: You can try it ... for free ... for as long as you like
<Kubuntero> It's Krazy
<bigleon> Rofl
<notv> how do i enable all the repositories with no gui?
<logreeval> Kubuntero: well im running ubuntu right now so cant i just install kubuntu from the synaptic?
<hydrogen> and you can get a full refund at any point!
<Kubuntero> but you actually get to decide from multiple choices which one works for you .. for free
<hydrogen> notv: i think you can from within aptitude
<Kubuntero> !kubuntu
<Ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Daisuke_Laptop> notv: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<level1> notv: lol, well you have to do "editor /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kubuntero> logreeval: just install the package kubuntu-desktop
<notv> i picked a bad night for this
<Daisuke_Laptop> and uncomment the ones you need
<bigleon> 8 minutes left after 4 hours of updates wooo
<Kubuntero> to get rid of it is easy as well :-)
<level1> notv: lol, usually, this "just works" but for some reason certian video cards really suck
<logreeval> Kubuntero: then what?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kubuntero: make sure he uses aptitude, otherwise it's not so easy to remove.
<notv> do i need ndiswrapper first>?
<logreeval> Kubuntero: restart? ctrl alt backspace?
<notv> yea damn you radeon
<Kubuntero> Daisuke_Laptop: huh? Oh to remove it
<bigleon> ndiswrapper is a nitmare notv
<Kubuntero> logreeval: Logout then on the login screen choose KDE
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, use aptitude to install or remove
<level1> notv: well, for an atheros card you should be a able to get it working without ndiswrapper
<level1> am I right boys?
<Daisuke_Laptop> aptitude is better at handling dependencies (which is all the kubuntu-desktop is) and can remove them easily
<logreeval> Kubuntero: ok....but how big is the download of kubuntu-desktop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep, atheros is pretty easy
<Daisuke_Laptop> ath0
<naknomik> Is there a way to add a folder on samba share to Amarok collection?
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: apparently the driver is still lrm... I tought it was free
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<bigleon> thanks alot Kubuntero you talk about konversation hating me and it goes on a hate streak
<level1> naknomik: have you tried it?
<flaccid> naknomik: it should get mounted to /media/something
<notv> i have no idea what to do next
<notv> i dont think im connected to the net
<level1> notv: have you modified sources.list?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i take it you're not on the affected machine
<bigleon> notv try and ping google.com to see if yo have a connection
<bob1nz> hey sorry bwt before i pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37289/ if any one can help
<level1> well, you have to do "iwconfig ath0" and see what it does, but you might consider dling and installing the alternate install cd.
<naknomik> flaccid: I visited smb://host/folder in conq, how would that get mounted as /media/something?
<Kubuntero> Daisuke_Laptop: you can just remove kdelibs4c2a and it will drag the rest of KDE with it
<hitmanWilly> heh, i wonder how much traffic google gets every day from test pings...
<level1> bol
<bigleon> hitmanWilly from me, a shit load
<hitmanWilly> same here
<level1> bob1nz: did you do "sudo modprobe suchandsuch"?
<flaccid> naknomik: sorry i misread. i believe you have to mount the samba share to somewhere either /mnt or /media ie. put it in your fstab
<bigleon> i let my computer ping it from an entire  vacation just to see how many packets i would loose over period of 2 weeks
<flaccid> !samba | naknomik
<Ubotu> naknomik: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> first link naknomik
<bob1nz> yes i did sudo modprobe saa7134
<hitmanWilly> considering that's the site i would imagine most people test ping, i imagine a lot
<level1> hitmanWilly: google does'nt pay for bandwidth, so why not?
<Kubuntero> !language | bigleon
<Ubotu> bigleon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bigleon> woah did i say something?
<level1> yeah, I didn't see him swear
<bigleon> yup... gah
<bigleon> i used the big 4 letter s word
<level1> oh
<bigleon> it's sad when i didn't even see my self
<notv> file name to write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> sudo? lol
<notv> error writing , permission denied
<notv> it wont let me save the changes
<bigleon> "for the love of SUDO!"
<level1> bob1nz: thats weird... modprobe should be install... why not try installing it?
<level1> sudo get me a cup of coffee!
<bob1nz> i tried will do it again and paste the output
<bigleon> yo level one where did you get fglrx
<level1> notv: when you did it, did you do it with "sudo"?
<notv> i thought i was in autoroot
<level1> notv: nah, try again with sudo... my mistake, sorry
<level1> never heard of autoroot
<bigleon> auto root sounds like a linux myth
<notv> got it
<notv> yea i made it up
<notv> what do i do next?
<level1> bigleon: linux myths, lol... did you hear reiser killed his wife?
<level1> guess thats not a myth
<bigleon> "and today we will open the book of "autoroot" "
<notv> do i need drivers for the ati card and the atheros card?
<bigleon> reiser?
<Kubuntero> level1: they proved it?
<level1> notv: well, to get online, you have to do iwconfig... if you don't have drivers for your cards, then theres no use, just get the alternate install cd, so lets assume you do
<bob1nz> heres the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/159/
<level1> Kubuntero: thats what i heard, maybe I'm wrong
<level1> hey, his file system was good
<jared__> Okay....I got KoolDock and it's AWESOME!!!
<level1> Kubuntero: wow, thats weird
<level1> Kubuntero: did you try 'sudo apt-get install modprobe'?
<jared__> But my next question is this -- how do you move it to the top of the screen?
<Kubuntero> level1: Eh?
<jared__> Or can you?  is that even possible?
<level1> oh sorry
<level1> Kubuntero: not you, bob1nz
<jared__> I've seen some screenshots where the dock was up top....
<bigleon> oh god... i'm scared i just wantched linux remove everything
<bigleon> x-server
<bigleon> i have a feeling next time i reboot... it's not going to work
<level1> bigleon: what did you do?
<bigleon> apt-get -f install
<notv> what if i update the network interfaces
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, did it remove it or just upgrade it
<bigleon> i don't see it installing a new verison
<bigleon> only removing
<level1> bigleon: uh oh
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, this is fixable, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> before you reboot
<level1> notv: I think you want to do "sudo iwconfig essid yourrouter"
<kkathman> lol
<bigleon> i have unment depdencies
<naknomik> I have a linux machine with some files to share, what would be faster/efficient way to share those? samba or nfs?
<notv> essid yourrouter?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, sounds like the upgrade borked
<kkathman> naknomik: mixed network ??
<bigleon> hitman i'm going to cry if that happened
<naknomik> kkathman: yes.
<kkathman> naknomik: and is time a factor?
<kkathman> i.e. you need it working immediately?
<notv> what is "yourrouter" supposed to be
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, there may be a way, hold on...
<level1> notv: do you know the name of your wireless router? also, is it wep protected? (ie needs a password)?
<notv> the model number?
<notv> yes its wep protected
<notv> ive got the pw
<notv> i dont know its name
<naknomik> kkathman: I already have samba setup, but would exporting the same shares as NFS make access from linux machines faster?
<Kubuntero> bigleon: Did it just remove X ?
<level1> notv: usually, when you connect to a wireless router, it has a name like "linksys" or "2Wire729" or something
<bigleon> well i ran the orginal install script again
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kkathman> naknomik:  quite possibly yes
<kkathman> naknomik:  however it might be only neglibly
<notv> im connected to it on this computer via ethernet. can i locate the routers name somewhere/?
<bigleon> what is deforma?
<level1> notv: okay, "sudo iwconfig essid yourrouter key s:yourpassword" should be it
<bigleon> i've seen alot of  "errors" there
<level1> notv: that could have save us a lot of time
<level1> notv: you have an ethernet connection?
<Kubuntero> defoma ?
<bigleon> something like that sorry it's scrolling uber quick XD
<notv> yea but i only have the one cable
<level1> notv: oh, bummer
<level1> notv: well, see, I'm not sure how to make the computer connect to the router once you plug it in... you might try rebooting
<naknomik> Does Amarok support DAAP?
<Kubuntero> your font server it sounds like
<Kubuntero> naknomik: Yes
<level1> notv: but maybe you should just get the alternate install cd and do that
<naknomik> Kubuntero: how do I use it? I have a DAAP (firefly) running on the network.
<bigleon> man i love american pie 1 a good movie every time
<bigleon> okay i'm scared i just this long list of stuff being removed
<level1> bigleon: whats going on?
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, ok, you may need to reinstall
<bigleon> updates
<bigleon> it's installing too
<bigleon> level1 what is that video driver i need to install ???
<bigleon> fglrx or w/e
<level1> bigleon: you have my computer, right?  with an X1400?
<bigleon> yup
<level1> bigleon: I use vesa
<level1> bigleon: its faster than fglrx
<bigleon> w/e works
<level1> whats w/e?
<bigleon> what ever
<level1> bigleon: vesa is the fallback driver... it will do all the rendering on the cpu, and the cpu on that computer is faster than the video card
<Daisuke_Laptop> level1: that's awesome if you don't want any 3d.  at all
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: well, its not worth running compiz on an ati card
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is true.
<Daisuke_Laptop> should be getting better soon though.
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: I'm all for it if you have an nvidia card, but if you have an ati card, its just not worth it
<bigleon> so i'll let you know when this pack stops so you can give me how too i think it's almsot done its going through things that start with "X"
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: also, on that laptop, fglrx could actually cause the cpu to overheat
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, after that stops, try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<level1> and its a much nicer cpu than graphics card
<Daisuke_Laptop> now this is multitasking.
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, i've got to get some sleep, work tomorrow
<bobthecow> i've got this crazy split screen thing that happens every time my monitor suspends... anyone run into that?
<naknomik> How do I get Amarok to play MP3s?
<bobthecow> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/8474/dsc00123ji3.jpg
<level1> naknomik: you have to install libxine-extracodecs I think is the package
<Daisuke_Laptop> munching on key lime pie, arguing the merits/perils of ati cards, and studying for a trig exam at 10:30 tomorrow morning :\
<bigleon> have a good night hitman
<hitmanWilly> heh, later than
<level1> naknomik: if you'r using amarok, you should invest in using pgsql
<naknomik> I already have a mysql server running on network.
<Daisuke_Laptop> level1: *depending on collection size
<level1> naknomik: it makes amarok about 1.72 million times faster, according to benchmarks
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would drown in update time if i relied on sqlite
<level1> naknomik: mysql is also good
<Daisuke_Laptop> i use mysql and it's a whole lot nicer than the default.
<naknomik> level1: do I need to have a mysql/pgsql running locally on or one on my lan is ok?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you have a couple hundred songs, sqlite is fine
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: I think they should make sql the default
<naknomik> Daisuke_Ido: I have about 5000
<Daisuke_Laptop> level1: i agree, but that means making mysql a default install
<level1> naknomik: I'm not sure, actually, you might need to install it locally
<Daisuke_Laptop> naknomik: go mysql
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: maybe someone can make an autoscript
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm sitting on 22k+, so sqlite is NOT an option
<level1> Daisuke_Laptop: is mysql different that pgsql as far as amarok is concerned?
<\\CrAnE> Hi, I am trying to install build-essential-11.1 and it says i need dpkg-dev first ??? could someone tell me what that means please?
<Daisuke_Laptop> level1: don't think so
<naknomik> actually I'm thinking using a DAAP only, as all my songs on the server that already runs a DAAP server.
<Daisuke_Laptop> \\CrAnE: why not just install build-essential?
<Daisuke_Laptop> rather than a particular version
<naknomik> does Amarok need a plugin to enable DAAP support?
<\\CrAnE> I don't know I am new at this is that easier?
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" in Konsole. waaay easier
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're new, why are you building things? :)  most of what you'll ever need is in the !repositories
<\\CrAnE> thank you so much Jucato!!
<Jucato> !compile | \\CrAnE
<Ubotu> \\CrAnE: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: Kubuntu has around 20,000 packages. There's a big chance what you're trying to compile is already there
<level1> a lot of people what linuxes to install everything from source... these are the same people that make configure scripts that refuse to work correctly
<\\CrAnE> You are awesome Jucato ;)!!!!
<Jucato> no I'm not :)
* Jucato blushes
<level1> why can't configure just *pretend* to work
<Jucato> level1: because it's not from MS? It doesn't want to lie? :)
<level1> lol
<baudthief> anyone running compiz with an nvidia card?
<baudthief> *fusion
<level1> baudthief: I have, whats the problem?
<bobthecow> baudthief: yep
<CrackityJonesBab> aloha
<baudthief> http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/snapshot14.png <=- thats the problem lol
<level1> !anyone
<Ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<baudthief> thats what happens after I run compiz -- replace
<baudthief> usable area turns into a small square, the rest of the screen is blank
<level1> I'm amazed you got a screenshot of that, thats incredible
<baudthief> hah yeah I'm surprised it even worked
<bobthecow> that's pretty cool...
<CrackityJonesBab> Does anyone/anybody know how to use the start menu?
<CrackityJonesBab> joke
<level1> maybe?
<Jucato> Start what?
<level1> oh, you mean the taskbar
<Jucato> hm... you're all amazed while baudthief is annoyed :)
<CrackityJonesBab> just injecitng humor into the situation.
<baudthief> lol
* baudthief hangs head
<level1> baudthief: what card, what driver?
<Jucato> baudthief: tried asking in #ubuntu-effects ?
<naknomik> How do I add a DAAP support for Amarok?
<level1> I'm not a fan of aramanth's repository... the kde support is non-exsistant
<Jucato> naknomik: if you don't get an answer in here, you can try #amarok
<level1> so I don't use compiz
<baudthief> Jucato: No reply, car is nvidia 7600GS / 256MB
<baudthief> driver... well, to be honest I have no idea lol, its the latest proprietary one
<CrackityJonesBab> i finally got beryl to work. :)
<baudthief> I think I used envy to install it
<Jucato> naknomik: amarok seems to also have a handbook. might find something there
<level1> baudthief: there have been some complaints about envy
<Jucato> !envy
<Ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<level1> those kinds of complaints
<Jucato> the basic reasoning about these 3rd-party scripts/tools is that they're 3rd party. we cannot guarantee support for them
<\\CrAnE> one more question whats the path to my tcl library?
<CrackityJones> is automatix third party?
<level1> baudthief: you might try uninstalling the drivers and then reinstalling them using the repositories
<baudthief> I just followed a tutorial of how to upgrade to compiz from beryl heh - they recommended using that tool to upgrade my nvidia drivers. I did, then installed compiz - wasn't impressed, so I uninstalled compiz and went back to beryl - however now beryls crashing alot, so I wanna give compiz another shot and apply some fixes heh
<Jucato> CrackityJones: oh most definitely
<Jucato> !automatix | CrackityJones
<Ubotu> CrackityJones: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<baudthief> level1: will do, gotta get my laptop out in case everything breaks lol
<CrackityJones> okay. i won't use it anymore.
<\\CrAnE> what is a tcl library?
<Jucato> CrackityJones: use it if you want to or if it works for you. but that will basically be your responsibility. and we can't officially recommend it ;)
<baudthief> what package am I looking for in the repositories?
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: what are you trying to compile?
<CrackityJones> but the default installer and synaptic are supported, right?
<\\CrAnE> eggdrop
<bob1nz> can someone tell me how to change my tuner card number its currently 0 unknown/generic and it needs to be number 3 i think
<Jucato> CrackityJones: of course. anything that's in the official repositories are supported (to varying degrees)
<level1> what would you need automatix for?  if you know the names of the packages you can do  all the work yourself
<CrackityJones> okay
<Jucato> !info eggdrop | \\CrAnE
<Ubotu> \\crane: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<CrackityJones> just used automatix for my complimetary dvd codecs.
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: like what I said earlier, try to search in and use the package management first before you go out compiling stuff
<level1> CrackityJones: I think the package for that is dvd-css2 or something
<CrackityJones> okay cool.
<\\CrAnE> i did
<\\CrAnE> and its telling me to do sometihng i dont understnad
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: what?
<\\CrAnE> ./configure --with-tclinc='<full path to tcl.h>'
<\\CrAnE>             --with-tcllib='<full path to Tcl library>'
<level1> CrackityJones: actually, it might be libdvdread3
<naknomik> How do I configure extra keys on my media keyboard?
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: you're not using the package manager. you're trying to compile
<Jucato> !keys
<Ubotu> Trying to get your Multimedia keyboard working in KDE? No Problem take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<nalle> .
<CrackityJones> i'll check it out. okay, say i uninstall automatix: will it also uninstall the codecs? or do they stay on my system?
<klobster> is there an nvidia fan control program available?
<\\CrAnE> iam sorry jucato i am so stupid with this... where is the package manager
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager. search for eggdrop, right-click -> Request Install. click on Apply Changes, and you're done
<level1> CrackityJones: I'm sure everything it did will still remain
<Jucato> !software
<Ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<baudthief> Am I also supposed to remove nvidia-kernel-* as well as nvidia-glx?
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware specially the part for Kubuntu (scroll down a bit)
<\\CrAnE> k
<level1> "Please NOTE that downloading and installing w32codecs, libdvdcss2 and other non-free codecs without paying a fee to the concerned authorities constitutes a CRIME in the United States of America" Somewhat dubious legal advice - the issue has nothing to do with fees, and isn't just limited to the USA.
<level1> what does that mean?
<CrackityJones> level.....proprietary codecs. they're owned by companies.
<Jucato> it means that in some countries, it's illegal to use those stuff without permission
<Jucato> and sometimes permission requires the payment of fees... sometimes it's just plain illegal
<level1> CrackityJones: I meant the afterthought... I'm familar with the part in quotes
* Jucato is glad not to be in one of those country right now
<Daisuke_Laptop> and sometimes arnieboy's just talking out of his gluteus maximus.
<level1> where are you?
<mefisto__> can anyone recommend a search tool for kde that's better than the default Find Files/Folders?
<Jucato> somewhere you won't find :)
<Jucato> mefisto__: locate:/ in Konqueror?
<Jucato> which is basically a frontend to locate/slocate in the command line
<level1> I'd pay money to the dvd consortium if I had to, I just don't understand why I have to use windows just to play dvds
<Jucato> which is basically a simple search/indexing program
<jokijo> hey everyone, i JUST switched to kubuntu, never been on any linux ever, migrated from xp
<mefisto__> Jucato: that only searches linux disks, right?
<Jucato> mefisto__: it searches whatever's indexed by the locate db... I don't know how to configure that though :)
<Jucato> all I know is how to update the db: sudo updatedb
<\\CrAnE> ok I dont have an adept-manager so I went to the add/remove thingy added something called adept
<\\CrAnE> an when i try to open it
<\\CrAnE> it has an error
<AmyRose> How do I get OpenOffice.org to stop using that horrible bytecode font hinting, without having to recompile FreeType?
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: what do you mean you don't have Adept Manager?
<Jucato> and what's the error
<Jucato> hi AmyRose. :)
<Jucato> (sorry no idea about that one)
<AmyRose> hi, Jucato
<level1> hey AmyRose
<\\CrAnE> Could not launch menu item
<\\CrAnE> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or director
<Jucato> O.o
<bobthecow> \\CrAnE how did you manage to get rid of kdesu?
<bobthecow> open a terminal
<\\CrAnE> i have no idea what kdesu is?
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: ok I'll try to make this simple: in Konsole, type "sudo apt-get install eggdrop"
<bobthecow> sudo apt-get install kdesu
<Jucato> bobthecow: I don't think kdesu is a separate package
<Jucato> it's part of kdelibs or kdebase last I checked)
<\\CrAnE> lol
<Kubuntero> jokijo: Wlecome
<Jucato> yep, kdebase-bin
<bobthecow>  yeah
<bobthecow> that one.
<Kubuntero> AmyRose: play any games?
<Daisuke_Laptop> o-ho-ho i am sooo screwed :\
* genii hands Jucato a large coffee
<Jucato> thanks :)
<genii> np
<\\CrAnE> ok i give up
<Kubuntero> Daisuke_Laptop: family chan! we dont want to hear about it!
<bobthecow> don't give up...
<Jucato> oh crap... coffee at 32.3 C doesn't sound nice...
<\\CrAnE> Reading package lists... Done
<\\CrAnE> Building dependency tree... Done
<\\CrAnE> E: Couldn't find package eggdrop
* Daisuke_Laptop pays someone $20 to take his trig exam tomorrow
<Kubuntero> !info eggdrop
<Ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<level1> hey genii... you were one of the first people to help me with a linux problem... I was premiersullivan back then
<Kubuntero> \\CrAnE: it's in universe :)
<AmyRose> darn it, the OpenOffice.org Font Guide recommends that crappy bytecode interpreter...
<level1> genii: I still can't get that tvtuner to work
<Jucato> someone help \\CrAnE for a while.. need to be gone...
* Kubuntero prods AmyRose
<Jucato> !openoffice
<Ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
* AmyRose slaps Kubuntero
<bobthecow> it's in universe, but he's got no graphical installer..
<Jucato> AmyRose: there's a channel there ^^^^
<genii> level1: Ah, I think that was the USB TV Wonder yes?
<\\CrAnE> you all are a whole lot nicer then #linux on undernet
<level1> genii: USB2... I amazed you remember
<\\CrAnE> i cant beleive you can put up with me
<Kubuntero> AmyRose: Play Unreal?
<\\CrAnE> haha
<Kubuntero> \\CrAnE: We try to be nicer than * :)
<Jucato> \\CrAnE: you're just lucky I don't feel hungry yet :)
* Jucato notes that to the unlearned of the terminal ways, * means "all"
<\\CrAnE> oh an universe??
<\\CrAnE> what??
<genii> level1: Hopefully soon some drivers will be around
<level1> lol, amyrose really doesn't like you, Kubuntero
<bobthecow> kk. \\CrAnE. this is going to be fun.
<Kubuntero> level1: I guessed :)
<Kubuntero> !repos | \\CrAnE
<Ubotu> \\CrAnE: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<\\CrAnE> i can make it a little easier on you bobthecow
<level1> genii: my mom wants me to set up a media center for her
<crane> hmm
<crane> n/m someone owns this name
<bobthecow> crane thx
<genii> underdog5004: Heys I'm alive LOL
<crane> I could do more on linux when i was 11
<crane> 10 years later i am dumb now lol
<bobthecow> crane: you got a konsole open?
<crane> yes
<BaudXP> argh my installation broke after reinstalling the nvidia drivers :(
<bobthecow> crane: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<BaudXP> pc wont start anymore, I get "Failed to load the nvidia kernel module"
<level1> BaudXP: a likely story
<crane> ok done
<BaudXP> well, by comparison, this is far worse than not having pretty beryk effects lol
<BaudXP> what couldve went wrong? I installed from the repo like suggested
<level1> BaudXP: you kinda have two choices, switch to a different driver long enough to fix nvidia in the gui, or try to fix nvidia in the command line
<bobthecow> crane: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<level1> or give up on nvidia
<crane> ok done
<BaudXP> command line is good
<crane> ya
<bobthecow> crane: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bobthecow> for good measure.
<BaudXP> Sorta spilt coke on my laptop kb, so I dont know how long it's gonna stay alive
<crane> ok done
<level1> BaudXP: hmm... usually, I just try uninstalling and reinstall nvidia in different ways until I get it working... my expertise isn't actually that greate
<Kubuntero> bobthecow: What?
<kdehl> I have a problem when trying to install scim-chinese, I have no idea what's wrong.Sorry for the strange language, but I think you get the point: http://pastebin.ca/695183
<level1> BaudXP: you installed from the repos right?
<Kubuntero> crane: press alt+space
<crane> synaptic is already the newest version.
<crane> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 36 not upgraded.
<level1> BaudXP: you might try installing using nvidia's installer
<kdehl> I can start acpid manually without any error messages.
<level1> BaudXP: whats your card agoin?
<BaudXP> level1: yes, from teh repos - used synaptic to remove then reinstall
<BaudXP> 7600GS/256mb
<bobthecow> Kubentero: what?
<nemisis> !docks
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kubuntero> ok
<Kubuntero> I'm out
<level1> BaudXP: yeah, one option is to download an install the driver installer from the nvidia website... this is not the "recomended" way, but for some people its the only way that works
<crane> now what
<BaudXP> doh
<bobthecow> crane: what was it you were trying to install initially?
<toogodoo> grrrrr...i just d/l kubuntu and want to install firefox but its a .gz file and i dont know how to get to that filetype in linux...whats the command to unpack a .gz file tkz
<crane> eggdrop
<Kubuntero> bobthecow: never mind. help him the way you know how
<level1> BaudXP: actually, its late here and I have to go to bed in a few minutes, so maybe you can find someone else to help you or try again at a different time
<Kubuntero> toogodoo: Ummm just install it in the package manager
<BaudXP> :(
<BaudXP> i've got no desktop machine to use lol
<nemisis> toogodoo: try sudo 'aptitude firefox'
<nemisis> toogodoo: try sudo 'aptitude install firefox'
<level1> BaudXP: what are you using now?
<elzbal> I just got around to setting up compiz-fusion on my Kubuntu. A lot of stuff works, but I can't get Cube or any of the other desktop pagers to come up. Any ideas? Anyone seen this?
<BaudXP> a windows laptop with a sticky keyboard
<Kubuntero> !install | toogodoo
<Ubotu> toogodoo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Kubuntero> Oh wait
<BaudXP> no matter man, i'll keep poking until I need to reinstall lol
<Kubuntero> toogodoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<crane> what is tcl??
<crane> !g tcl
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> BaudXP: as I said, why don't I get you a minimum use driver so that you can get back to the gui, and then you can find more support or at least put this off until later
<level1> BaudXP: vesa will allow you to do everything except run beryl or play videos, and it might be a bit slower, but its usuable
<DaSkreech> !info tcl
<Ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> crane: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tcl
<DaSkreech> night bigleon
<crane> cool my adept manager is working now
<crane> what is it?
<bigleon> what now
<bigleon> ??
<bigleon> i'm still here
<DaSkreech> crane: Language
<DaSkreech> bigleon: I'm going to bed
<bigleon> oh
<DaSkreech> crane: ok adept is open ?
<BaudXP> level1: ok how do I get vesa going again?
<bigleon> I drank a gallon of MD today
<DaSkreech> !vesa
<Ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<BaudXP> at this point anything is beter than nothing
<bigleon> i'm not sleeping anytime soon
<level1> BaudXP: well, you do "sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bobthecow> crane: still around?
<bigleon> is this bad: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<BaudXP> level1: replace glx with vesa?
<BaudXP> (in xorg)
<level1> BaudXP: then, you find a line that says something like:     Driver         "nvidia"
<bobthecow> crane: in adept manager, Adept -> Manage Repositories
<level1> BaudXP: under Section "Driver"
<crane> k
<BaudXP> got it!
<bobthecow> Kubuntu Software tab
<BaudXP> back to my desktop again heh
<BaudXP> thanks
<level1> BaudXP: cool, good luck
<bobthecow> crane: check the first 4 boxes
<BaudXP> thanks, will need :P
<crane> ok i got to manage repositories
<crane> you want me to click on kubuntu software tab?
<bobthecow> crane: "kubuntu software" tab
<crane> cause i dont see one
<level1> BaudXP: if you remember what you did you can always get the desktop working again... its like a magic charm, lol
<bobthecow> crane: you're in adept?
<crane> yes
<mefisto__> Jucato: thanks for the konqueror locate: tip. It's configured in /etc/updatedb.conf, by the way, then run updatedb to create the index
<bobthecow> crane: what's the first tab called?
<BaudXP> level1: haha got it!
<BaudXP> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic was missing
<pillowpants> how do i install my video drivers?
<pillowpants> whats the wiki page?
<pillowpants> i had it yesterday
<crane> type: deb
<crane> then url
<crane> cdrom
<crane> an a bunch of crap
<crane> is that what your talking about?
<BaudXP> DOH - well upgrading the nvidia drivers did not solve the compiz issue lol
<bobthecow> not really. you running feisty?
<crane> umm i dont know
<bobthecow> alright. i know where you're at.
<pillowpants> !nvidia
<Ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobthecow> the last col... called "sections" ?
<crane> no components
<pillowpants> !resolution
<Ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bobthecow> what does it say in that col?
<crane> type: url: distribution: components
<crane> those are the top thingys
<bobthecow> awesome.
<BaudXP> ahh forget it, i'm getting rid of compiz and going back to beryl :(
<bobthecow> click on the first one that says "deb" under type.
<bobthecow> we don't care about "deb-src" if you've got any of those.
<bobthecow> we're going to chane the components.
<crane> pl
<crane> ok
<bobthecow> it prob'ly says "main restricted" ?
<bobthecow> we want it to say "main restricted universe multiverse"
<crane> correct
<jokijo> wow this kubuntu this is way different than anything i ever seen
<crane> ok how do we make it say that?
<bobthecow> when you click on the enrty, is there a set of boxes at the bottm of the window?
<crane> reset apply close
<bobthecow> hmmm. you've got a different version of the repo editor than i do :S
<bobthecow> there's going to be some way of editing the entry...
<bobthecow> i couldn't tell you exactly what without seeing your screen.
<crane> I can add Repository
<crane> cant edit components
<bobthecow> nah. we want to edit the existing one.
<bigleon> umm
<crane> but i can edit the deb
<crane> part
<bigleon> i think i brokke my comp again
<crane> but it wont let me edit the others
<bobthecow> hmmm.
<bobthecow> lets do it in synaptic.
<bobthecow> exit adept
<bigleon> level1 are you still here
<crane> k
<bobthecow> run synaptic.
<level1> bigleon: maybe
<crane> any specific way to run that?
<bigleon> okay whats that thing i need for my video drivers
<bigleon> when i update
<bobthecow> sudo synaptic
<level1> bigleon: what do you mean?
<bigleon> my vidoe card
<bigleon> for feisty
<level1> bigleon: you mean, what do you have to install?
<level1> bigleon: what card do you have agoin?  is it the X1400?
<crane> ok iam in
<bigleon> yeah
<bobthecow> Settings > Repositories
<bobthecow> should be a similar looking window
<crane> it brings up software preferences
<level1> bigleon: well, you install xorg-driver-fglrx
<crane> when i click that
<bigleon> can i check if i have it?
<bobthecow> shouldn't.
<bobthecow> give it another go?
<crane> brings up same window
<bobthecow> same like software preferences, or same like adept?
<level1> bigleon: if you already have fglrx install, it "won't go"... apt will just not install anything
<crane> same software preferences
<level1> so you'll be okay
<bobthecow> grrr.
<crane> but there is a tab for internet updates
<bobthecow> lets do this the terminal way.
<crane> an authenications
<bobthecow> no. that's not going to do it.
<crane> ok
<bobthecow> pull up konsole.
<crane> ok
<bobthecow> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
* ubunturos notifies pico is linked to nano :)
<bobthecow> right.
<crane> pl
<bobthecow> whatever :)
<crane> ok
<bobthecow> scroll down til you find something like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted"
<bobthecow> go to the end of the line and add
<bobthecow> universe multiverse
* xp_killer hi qll
<crane> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<crane> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<crane> which one?
<bobthecow> the deb one
<bobthecow> not deb-src
<bobthecow> so it should say "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse"
<bobthecow> now
<sunilonln> hey all, i installed kde4 b2 on feisty using the instructions on the website -- all goes well, but the taskbar just shows "this object could not be created" twice. any hints to get past that?
<bobthecow> crane: with me?
<crane> yah
<crane> I think i messed up
<crane> grrrrrrrr
<bobthecow> what's up?
<crane> does it autosave?
<crane> or do u have to save it?
<bobthecow> no. it asks if you want to save.
<bobthecow> and i lied up there ^^
<bobthecow> it shouldn't say "feisty-updates" should just say "feisty"
<crane> thats not good cause there is nothin on my screen that says feisty
<bobthecow> oh. you're running dapper.
<bobthecow> my bad.
<bobthecow> ignore the feisty stuff.
<bobthecow> :P
<crane> am i suppose to erase the main restricted part?
<crane> an replace with universe multiverse
<bobthecow> no. you want it to say main restricted universe multiverse
<bobthecow> all four.
<crane> oh ok
<crane> ok done'
<crane> 'all four
<bobthecow> now look for a line that says something about dapper-backports
<bobthecow> might not be there, but if it is we need to add universe and multiverse to that one.
<crane> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<crane> ?
<bobthecow> right. do the two lines under that have #'s in front of them?
<crane> yes
<bobthecow> so "# deb http://archive..."
<crane> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<crane> ## repository.
<crane> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<bobthecow> we're looking for the two that have deb
<bobthecow> and deb-src
<bobthecow> under all those with ##
<crane> ok found them
<bobthecow> do they have #'s?
<crane> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<crane> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<crane> thats them
<bobthecow> ok. no worries then.
<bobthecow> just gotta save and exit.
<crane> k
<bobthecow> so CTRL+O to save
<bobthecow> CTRL+X to exit
<crane> ok
<crane> done
<bobthecow> sudo apt-get update
<crane> ok
<bobthecow> that'll update your package list
<bobthecow> now you should be able to install eggdrop
<bobthecow> sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<crane> cool thank you
<bobthecow> what we just did (the long way) was enable some extra repositories
<bobthecow> !repos
<Ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<crane> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<crane> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<crane> it didnt work
<sheldonc> is adept still maintained?
<bobthecow> is adept or synaptic open?
<crane> oh yah
<crane> synaptic was
<bobthecow> that'll do it :)
<crane> wow
<crane> i think its working
<crane> k it did sometihng but i dont know how to use it??
<crane> i know the eggdrop command stuff when uget it open online
<crane> an stuff
<bobthecow> i don't know either :)
<crane> where would it have installed to?
<bobthecow> prob'ly /usr/bin/eggdrop
<ubunturos> crane: /usr/bin - likely
<crane> I think I actually got further on my own earlier and I am still having the same problem here...
<crane> when I try to configure it....
<crane> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<crane> Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile. If you already have Tcl installed on
<crane>   this system, and I just wasn't looking in the right place for it, re-run
<crane>   ./configure using the --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<crane>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<bobthecow> shouldn't need to compile it anymore.
<bobthecow> if the install was successful
<crane> you have to run the configue file to setup the bot
<crane> I will make sure
<crane> I am erasing everything
<crane> redoing
<crane> that is weird
<crane> cause it says its installed but i cant find it
<bobthecow> sudo updatedb
<bobthecow> then wait about a week
<bobthecow> then "locate eggdrop"
<bigleon1> oi guys how is everyone leon bugged his laptop again getting error "bcm43xx: Error: MIcrocode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not avalible or load failed
<crane> whats that do?
<bobthecow> it's a fast way to find files.
<bobthecow> you don't actually have to wait a week in between
<bobthecow> but the updatedb thing updates the list of files, bascally
<baudthief> Any idea what causes "false starts" in kubuntu? ie: when you try and run an app, it looks like it's going to launch... but doesnt
<crane> ph
<crane> oh
<crane> i think i found it
<crane> its in root\eggdrop
<crane> and u still have to configure it
<crane> and it still gives that error
<bobthecow> that's a strange spot to put it.
<crane> tcl
<Yz85Racer> Hey, how do you get mp3 support for Amarok?
<Yz85Racer> It comes up with the message, then freezes :(
<crane> why would it put it there automatically?
<bobthecow> i dunno.
<bigleon1> oi guys how is everyone leon bugged his laptop again getting error "bcm43xx: Error: MIcrocode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not avalible or load failed
<bigleon1> my gui won't even start
<Yz85Racer> Hey, how do you get mp3 support for Amarok?
<bobthecow> Yz85Racer: something like libxine-extracodecs
<Yz85Racer> mmkay
<Yz85Racer> ill try it
<crane> well anyways thank you sooo much for your help!!!
<bobthecow> crane: you sure root\eggdrop is the one apt installed?
<crane> I am going to bed I will figure the rest of this out later
<crane> no i am not sure
<bobthecow> :)
<bobthecow> well good luck/
<bobthecow> i installed eggdrop on mine, and it seems to work, FWIW
<bobthecow> except mine's at /usr/bin/eggdrop
<crane> where did it install to?
<crane> how did u excute the file bob?
<crane> what command
<crane> execute
<crane> lah
<crane> blah
<bobthecow> meh. i understood.
<bobthecow> should work to type "/usr/bin/eggdrop" then your config file.
<bobthecow> you got one of those yet?
<crane> should i do that from the root su /??
<bobthecow> should be able to do that as you.
<bobthecow> what's it do when you run /usr/bin/eggdrop
<bobthecow> ?
<crane> it says config file not loaded
<bobthecow> oh. yeah. you just need to make a config file.
<crane> how?
<bobthecow> there's prob'ly a sample at "/usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz"
<crane> k
<bobthecow> i don't really know how to use eggdrop
<crane> ok
<bobthecow> the guys over in #egghelp would be more help
<crane> well thank you sooo much anyways you have been great!!
<bobthecow> np. sorry it took so long.
<bobthecow> you're almost there though :)
<crane> :)
<bigleon1> Hey question, I'm trying to get my 7.04 and according to computer everything sucesfully installed except some driver for my wireless, yet my GUI won't load
<crane> ya
<bigleon1> !version
<Ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<bobthecow> crane: past my bedtime now. have fun :)
<danny500> Hi. I need help really bad
<flaccid> !ask
<Ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<danny500> ok lol
<danny500> do you know what WPE is?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> in what context
<danny500> Winsoc Packet Editor
<flaccid> ok
<danny500> is there something like that for Ubuntu?
<flaccid> no linux is not windows, it does not have winsoc
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve? you need socks/proxy ?
<danny500> lol I know that but is there a similar app
<flaccid> no.
<danny500> WPE Pro is a packet editor. PermEdit grants system access to any running process. Tsearch is a cheat tool designed to search for parameters in memory.
* Jucato is a bit uneasy with Wikipedia's description of WPE...
<flaccid> oh thats a sniffer
<danny500> It lets you view all running process's and edit them
<flaccid> um yeah there lots of that in linux, but this is a kubuntu help channel..
<danny500> is there anything like that for linux?
<flaccid> danny500: this is the wrong channel to ask
<danny500> kubuntu has the same things as Ubuntu lol
<danny500> ok does Kubuntu have anything like that?
<flaccid> no
<danny500> does anything linux have an app like that?
* flaccid stops responding
<danny500> thanks for the help
* Jucato suggests Google or ##linux (though not sure about the latter)
<danny500> actually is there a way to edit a currently running Java program in linux?
<flaccid> danny500: stop.
<danny500> oh lol Sup jucato
<danny500> flaccid, I'm just asking a question.
<Jucato> hi danny500
<Jucato> the purpose of the app you are looking for is a bit... um... let's just say  "questionable"
<flaccid> you have asked the same question in different ways many times. im loosing patience
<flaccid> we don't help people do security related bad practices here
<Jucato> danny500: we have packet sniffers in the repositories. but not editors.
<Jucato> but like what flaccid mentioned, the purpose of that WPE is really questionable, and I don't think it's appropriate in here
<kirk__> hey
<kirk__> i just installed kubuntu, ive never been on a linux machine before
<kirk__> so i admit im a newbie to this
<kirk__> got a rar file, how do i extra it
<flaccid> !rar
<Ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kirk__> !info unrar-free
<Jucato> !unrar
<Ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kirk__> !unrar
<Jucato> hm... I'd stick with the unrar package for better compatibility... but they are basically the same
<Jucato> two packages to extract RAR's: unrar and unrar-free
<kirk__> i tried to download it through the adept manager
<kirk__> didnt seem to work
<flaccid> why is that
<Jucato> !doesntwork
<Ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kirk__> i installed but
<kirk__> but dont know where to or how to use it
<flaccid> unrar filename
<flaccid> iirc
<Jucato> which did you install?
<Jucato> unrar x filename.rar
<kirk__> unrar-free from, the adept manager
<Jucato> kirk__: try the plain "unrar" then
<Jucato> it might be a newer RAR version so unrar-free can't handle it
<flaccid> with unrar-free, command is unrar-free -x filename
<kirk__> command?
<kirk__> im brand new to this, what happened to right click extra to?
<kirk__> i got it with one from adept
<flaccid> i don't think there is a gui for it kirk__ . run the command from konsole
<Jucato> flaccid: gui for what?
<Jucato> let him install unrar first :)
<kirk__> got that jucato
<kirk__> extracted it through the program
<flaccid> for er unrar
<Jucato> then he can right-click it from Konqueror through Ark
<kirk__> now theres an .rpm file
<kirk__> thats a new one
<flaccid> can extract by right click
<Jucato> kirk__: er.. what are you trying to do/install by the way?
<kirk__> limewire
<Jucato> !limewire
<Ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<flaccid> just install frostwire
<kirk__> !java
<Ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kirk__> !frostwire
<Ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kirk__> this is pretty neat
<pillowpants_> does anyone here use frostwire?
<kirk__> a hell of a change, ive been on windows my entire life
<pillowpants_> i hate limeware
<pillowpants_> its like unsecure spyware infestation central
<kirk__> im download frostwire right now
<pillowpants_> tell me how it goes
<kirk__> ive used it before on windows, it seemed exactly like limewire
<flaccid> yeah frostwire is open source not commercial and there is no spyware on linux
<pillowpants_> yeah
<pillowpants_> has anyone here successfully gotten flash to work for firefox on an amd64 system?
<Jucato> !flash64
<Ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kirk__> !kubuntu
<Ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kirk__> !ark
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info ark | kirk__
<Ubotu> kirk__: ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 292 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<kirk__> !info ark
<kirk__> do u people like kubuntu better than windows?
<pillowpants_> most definately
<kirk__> im pretty lost right now, never been on any linux machine
<pillowpants_> kirk__: once you have everything set up, its excellent
<kirk__> i got stoned and switched earlier
<kirk__> out of no where
<kirk__> lol
<pillowpants_> you might more luck with other distros
<pillowpants_> sabayon is cool too
<kirk__> what about redhat
<kirk__> or suse
<kirk__> they seem to be really popular
<pillowpants_> redhat costs
<pillowpants_> suse is lame, in my opinion
<Jucato> please take the distro rating in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<kirk__> how do u install programs on here
<flaccid> !adept
<Ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> from Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager
<Jucato> !software
<Ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Jucato> that too
<waylandbill_> !apt
<Ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Miscellaneous> !dpkg
<Ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<waylandbill_> ha. four different people with four different answers. All correct. :)
<Jucato> 1 problem, 4 different ways of solving, all correct. Linux
<flaccid> yeah but only 1 is in the GUI layer
<hangthedj> !synaptic
<Ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<waylandbill_> fortunately, the gui isn't necessary.
<kirk__> !install software
<kirk__> !install
<Ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kirk__> !software
<Ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hangthedj> kirk__, there is also kinstall kpackage gdebi
<kirk__> whats the easiest
<waylandbill_> adept is the place you'd probably want to start
<flaccid> the easiest is what the user thinks is the easiest
<flaccid> adept is the official one and probably the easiest
<Jucato> kirk__: read through that Software Management Link and take note of the Kubuntu specific section. then you decide
<kirk__> theres 2 tag.rz files and one debian-binary
<kirk__> this is for frostwire
<Jucato> of course Adept would be the most newbie/GUI friendly
<Jucato> (actually Synaptic would be. but...)
<kirk__> tar,gz*
<flaccid> please read the links so you don't have to ask again
<waylandbill_> doung forget that there's source installations when you get more experienced as well. :)
<flaccid> suprisingly the links contain the answers to your questions
<waylandbill_> !frostwire
<Ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<waylandbill_> that link tells the exact steps for frostwire from start to finish.
<waylandbill_> or if you need to ask again, you can msg ubotu directly and get the answer privately.
<flaccid> do a /query ubotu and ask him whatever you need
* Jucato hates recursion [/offtopic] 
* flaccid is king of recursion :p
<Jucato> in programming?
* Jucato will take note of who to ask
* jussi01 wonders what the purpose of open office draw is...
<Jucato> svg graphics
<Jucato> mostly to be used for the other apps like writer or impress
<kirk__> is  there a typical folder that you install progs to, like c:\program files for windows...
<jussi01> Jucato: and what can you do in it that you cant do in writer with a drawing toolbar?
* Jucato shrugs
<jussi01> hehe
<flaccid> yeah in programming
<Jucato> !fhs | kirk__
<Ubotu> kirk__: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jussi01> kirk__: what exactly are you trying to do?
<flaccid> im a programmer..
<Jucato> flaccid: nice. one of these days/weeks/months I'll have to ask you about it
<flaccid> what lang/implementation
<Jucato> but not today... :)
<Jucato> C++
<level1> hi, I'm using raid5 on my computer and I suspect that one of my disks might have failed... how can I be sure?
<flaccid> ah yeah ok
<Jucato> or at least the theory behind it all
<Jucato> theory and practical use :)
<level1> theres a program running called md2_raid5
<flaccid> np
<waylandbill_> recursion in programming is very handy once you understand when and how to implement it.
<Jucato> waylandbill_: the 2nd part of your sentence is why I hate recursion :)
<level1> there are certian problems that can be done with iteration, but its just much saner to do it in recursion
<level1> anyways, how can I figure out the status of my raid setup?
<waylandbill_> Jucato: want a real world test? recurse directories and print out their entries. That is a nice fundamental recursion.
<kirk__> wow this is complicated
<flaccid> Jucato: http://sukka.jct.ac.il/~danzig/cpp/recursion.html thats a good enough explanation
<flaccid> thats traversal
<flaccid> :)
<waylandbill_> Jucato: I did just that in the little snippet of code I wrote for the kubuntu distro updater.
<Jucato> kirk__: not really. the whole filesystem is basically divided into directories according to purpose instead of by program name
<Jucato> kirk__: all executable files would be in in a bin/ directory (like /usr/bin/), config files would be in /etc, so on
<Jucato> waylandbill_: bleh :P
<Jucato> flaccid, waylandbill_: thanks. I'll look into this :)
* Jucato baskets
<flaccid> yeah thats a traversal example. recursion calls itself
<flaccid> anyway
<flaccid> im off to the pub
<Jucato> because I can't seem to appreciate using recursion just to multiply by the power of n :)
<flaccid> i'll show you a better example next time then
<flaccid> i gtg. cya guys
<Jucato> bye and tkirk__: this is where package management comes in and makes it easy for you. they make sure that all the files are put in the proper places
<Jucato> bah! stupid insert
<Jucato> kirk__: this is where package management comes in and makes it easy for you. they make sure that all the files are put in the proper places so that you don't have to go and dig for them.
<waylandbill_> um. if you mean directory entries is traversing, actually my directory recursing code did call itself... once for each subdirectory it ran into.
<Jucato> waylandbill_: Lure told me about that particular use of recursion. but didn't really explain how.
<kirk__> im sure i'll catch on, thanks for all the help
<kirk__> i've been on window my entire life and now switch to this
<Jucato> it takes time to get used to something new. just keep an open mind and remember that something new is always hard the first time around
<Jucato> I bet if you remembered the first time you used windows, you'd remember that it was hard to get used to it too
<kirk__> i do remember it actually
<waylandbill_> the recursion happens everytime you hit a subdirectory. You call the function again and eventually when there are no more subdirectories, you come back out a step. wash, rinse, repeat. :)
<Jucato> hehe that I can imagine I guess :)
<Jucato> storage class specifiers...
<kirk__> hmm now its installed but wont open
<waylandbill_> kirk__: frostwire? you need java installed too.
<Jucato> sun java, that is
<kirk__> theres a lot of sun javas that come up on the adept
<waylandbill_> Jucato: flaccid is right about the entries themselves, you traverse those. It was easy in adept with the Qt class that fills a string list with them though. ;-)
<Jucato> kirk__: sun-java6-bin
<waylandbill_> sun-java6-bin
<Jucato> waylandbill_: bah! don't get me started with Qt yet :P
<kirk__> you people are awesome, thanks
<lnx_> someone know how i can add Gnome's panel weather tool to my panel ?
<Jucato> lnx_: why not use KDE's weather applet instead?
<Jucato> because you can't use GNOME panel applets in the KDE panel, and vice versa
<Jucato> !info kweather | lnx_
<Ubotu> lnx_: kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1221 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<lnx_> Jucato , kde weather doesnt have my city or area
<Jucato> you can add them if you know the airport code
<lnx_> Jucato , may be xfce4 weather tool can be added to kde panel ?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> lnx_: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7360.0
<hangthedj> on kubuntu what is the c library to change text color on console?
<josef> hello
<lnx_> Jucato , there are only codes near airport , and its far for me i can get a city code ?
<Yz85Racer> hey
<Yz85Racer> what is a X-Window system installed
<Yz85Racer> its for a game i play
<Jucato> lnx_: as far as I know, these wheather applets take their data from airports... but if your city has that code too, then maybe yes
<Jucato> huh?
<Yz85Racer> well
<Yz85Racer> it said in the req. for my game
<Jucato> !x
<Ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yz85Racer> that i need a X-Window system installed
<Yz85Racer> so type sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Yz85Racer> in a k\console?
<Jucato> it's the part of the operating system that lets you have graphics and windows
<SlimeyPete> Yz85Racer: you already have it installed. It's what provides the graphics on your screen.
<Jucato> it's already running
<Yz85Racer> ohhhh ok...
<SlimeyPete> Yz85Racer: you don't need to do anything
<Yz85Racer> so i run the binary
<Yz85Racer> and it says
<Yz85Racer> "open with"
<Yz85Racer> what do I open it with
<Yz85Racer> ] ?
<Jucato> what is it?
<Yz85Racer> Extract the downloaded file and start the binary "Tibia" in the new folder "Tibia"
<Jucato> what game is it?
<Yz85Racer> Tibia
<Jucato> in Konsole, go to the Tibia folder, make sure the Tibia file is there, then type: ./Tibia (or whatever name the executable file has)
<Yz85Racer> ohk
<Yz85Racer> how mdo i go to the tibia folder in c
<Yz85Racer> konsole
<Yz85Racer> im used to typing cd C:\
<Yz85Racer> etc
<Yz85Racer> on windows
<Jucato> where did you extract it to?
<Yz85Racer> desktop
<Yz85Racer> in a folder called Tibia
<Yz85Racer> :P
<Yz85Racer> ahhh
<Yz85Racer> //home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia
<Jucato> cd ~/Desktop/Tibia/
<Jucato> ~ is a shorcut for /home/username
<Yz85Racer> bash: /home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia: is a directory
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~$
<Yz85Racer> ...?
<Jucato> didn't I say "cd"?
<Yz85Racer> ahh
<Jucato> cd ~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia (forgot the other Tibia)
<Yz85Racer> ohk
<Yz85Racer> now how do i run the executable?
<Jucato> ./Tibia
<Jucato> if that's the name of the program/filename
<Yz85Racer> Yes
<Yz85Racer> but it says
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<Jucato> are you sure that the Tibia file is there? or is there another directory you need to go into?
<Yz85Racer> i go to
<Yz85Racer> //home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia
<Yz85Racer> then type
<Yz85Racer> ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> and the executable is called Tibia
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> can you type "ls" (like dir in Windows) and check? the executable files are colored green
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Yz85Racer> Tibia is green
<lnx_> there isnt other weather tools for kde weather displaying ?
<Yz85Racer> Tibia
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia$
<Jucato> weird...
<Jucato> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yz85Racer> ...?
<Jucato> use pastebin and paste the output of "ls -l"
<Yz85Racer> k
<Yz85Racer> juc
<Yz85Racer> its only
<Yz85Racer> 2 lines
<Jucato> ok
<Yz85Racer> total 5068
<Yz85Racer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kyle kyle 5175944 2007-06-26 20:36 Tibia
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia$
<Yz85Racer> oh
<Yz85Racer> three
<Yz85Racer> :(
<Jucato> are you sure it won't run with ./Tibia ? (don't forget the ./ )
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia$ ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<Jucato> how about "sh ./Tibia" ?
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia$ "sh ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> >
<giorgi> 'l,m;'
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: er.. Ctrl+C and next time, don't include the quotes
<Yz85Racer> > sh ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> >
<Yz85Racer> see
<Yz85Racer> o.0
<Jucato> did you press Ctrl+C first?
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia$ sh ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> ./Tibia: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Yz85Racer> i pressed
<Yz85Racer> ctrl c
<Yz85Racer> first
<Jucato> really weird...
<Jucato> can you give me a link to where you downloaded that so I could test?
<Yz85Racer> http://download3.tibia.com/tibia800.tgz
<Jucato> hm. taking a while to download...
<Jucato> wait! are you sure this game runs on linux in the first place?
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Yz85Racer> Linux
<Yz85Racer>   System Requirements:
<Yz85Racer> Linux with libc version 6 or later
<Yz85Racer> X-Window system installed
<Yz85Racer> Hardware accelerated graphics driver
<Yz85Racer> 32 MB free hard disk space
<Yz85Racer> A connection to the internet
<Yz85Racer> Download and Installation:
<Yz85Racer> Download the game (approx. 15.5 MB):
<Yz85Racer> Linux Tibia Client 8.0
<Jucato> !paste | Yz85Racer
<Ubotu> Yz85Racer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: you downloaded the windows version
<Jucato> http://download.tibia.com/tibia800.tgz <--- linux version
<Yz85Racer> no i didnt
<Yz85Racer> because its in a tgz and its not a .exe
<Jucato> a tgz is like a winzip... it's just an archive
<Jucato> look at the links again. download3.tibia.com is for the windows version
<Yz85Racer> http://download3.tibia.com/tibia800.tgz
<Yz85Racer> take a look for yourself
<Yz85Racer> https://secure.tibia.com/account/?subtopic=downloadclient
<Yz85Racer> i re extracted
<Yz85Racer> and now iv got
<Yz85Racer> Patch  Showerror  Tibia  Tibia.dat  Tibia.pic  Tibia.spr  Tibia.xpm
<Yz85Racer> when i press ls
<Yz85Racer> the first three
<Yz85Racer> are in green
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> how about just typing Tibia? does that work?
* Jucato hates it when his speed suddently drops at times like these
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia$ Tibia
<Yz85Racer> bash: Tibia: command not found
<Jucato> hm... 50%... wonder what's wrong
<Bob1nz> hey
<Yz85Racer> Jucato: http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/862/snapshot1zw3.png
<Jucato> just waiting for the download to finish
<arkadiomorales> elo
<arkadiomorales> mam kubuntu
<arkadiomorales> jak go odinstalowalc ?
<Jucato> !pl | arkadiomorales
<Ubotu> arkadiomorales: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lnx_> what is the kde command for this : $gnome-cups-manager ?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Printers ?
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: it works perfectly here...
<Yz85Racer> could u tell me what you did?
<Jucato> ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> ohk
<Yz85Racer> i download it
<Yz85Racer> right click .tgz
<Yz85Racer> click extract to tibia800
<Yz85Racer> go to konsole
<Yz85Racer> then type
<Yz85Racer> cd /home/kyle/Desktop/tibia800/Tibia
<Yz85Racer> then ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> then it fkn says
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/tibia800/Tibi
<lnx_> someone ?
<Jucato> lnx_: System Settings -> Printers ?
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: ok again in Konsole: cd ~/Desktop/Tibia
<Yz85Racer> done
<Jucato> that's where it is, based on what you're showing me in Konqueror
<Jucato> ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia$
<Bob1nz> level1 r u there
<Jucato> huh?? really weird... last try
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: in Konqueror, go to that directory you showed me in that screenshot
<heretic> sudo updatedb;locate Tibia|less
<Yz85Racer> k
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: press F4, a Konsole should popup
<TeePOG> hi guys
<Jucato> then type ./Tibia again
<TeePOG> how do i re-run the KDE settings wizard?
<Yz85Racer> k
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia$
<Jucato> TeePOG: install kpersonalizer if it isn't installed yet, then run "kpersonalizer"
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: ok I'm getting annoyed.. one last try... just enter this command: ~/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia
<TeePOG> thanks Jucato. it got installed as dependency
<Jucato> if that still doesn't work, I don't know what will :(
<heretic> Yz85Racer: type ls  -alh|grep xr
<Jucato> heretic: see the imageshack link above
<Yz85Racer> heretic:
<Yz85Racer> drwxr-xr-x 2 kyle kyle 4.0K 2007-06-26 20:36 .
<Yz85Racer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kyle kyle  36K 2007-06-26 20:36 Patch
<Yz85Racer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kyle kyle 6.8K 2007-06-26 20:36 Showerror
<Yz85Racer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kyle kyle 5.0M 2007-06-26 20:36 Tibia
<heretic> i came in late
<Jucato> [17:06]  <Yz85Racer> Jucato: http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/862/snapshot1zw3.png
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: so it still didn't work?
<heretic> ahh
<Yz85Racer> nop
* Jucato gives up
<Jucato> sorry
<heretic> sh /home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia
<heretic> Yz85Racer: ^^ try that
<Jucato> heretic: the weird part is, it works fine over here
<Jucato> http://download3.tibia.com/tibia800.tgz
<Yz85Racer> heretic:
<Yz85Racer> /home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia$
<heretic> better then nto found
<Jucato> not a shell script :)
<Jucato> Yz85Racer:  you sure you used a period slash for ./ right? :)
<Yz85Racer> yes
<heretic> alright lets try this
<heretic> ./home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia: No such file or directory
<Yz85Racer> kyle@kyle-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia
* heretic *palmface*
<Jucato> ready to give up?
<Yz85Racer> nop
<Jucato> that was for heretic...
<Yz85Racer> oh
<Yz85Racer> :P
<Jucato> the only other possibility I can think of is that the download wasn't finished or was corrupted...
<Bob1nz> wat about downloading it again?
<Yz85Racer> its not that easy
<Yz85Racer> iv got capped net
<Yz85Racer> that took like
<Bob1nz> gutted
<Yz85Racer> 2 hours to download
<Bob1nz> hey i havn trouble using commands in konsole ie. modprobe not working any ideas?
<heretic> Bob1nz: use "sudo" before such commands
<Bob1nz> yeah i have been n it tells me too install module-init-tools which i did and still no go
<heretic> same message afterwards?
<Jucato> what's the exact modprobe command you are using
<Bob1nz> yup will put it in a paste thing n show u
<VSpike> Recoll is great
<Bob1nz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161/
<Bob1nz> heres the output
<Bob1nz> from the modprobe thing
<Jucato> you installed modutils?
<Bob1nz> will jst check
<Jucato> :/
<Bob1nz> sorry im new
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> well it's the first recommendation in that error message
<Bob1nz> ya i tried it earlier today and it didnt work so i reinstalled the os
<Jucato> O.o
<Bob1nz> still no go it updated modutils heas the output
<Bob1nz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162/
<Jucato> um... btw you need to use sudo with modprobe
<Bob1nz> oh..... ok il try that
<Bob1nz> it just goes to the next line is it sposed to
<Jucato> if it loaded the module successfully, yes
<Bob1nz> like no extra writing?
<Jucato> as far as I know
<Bob1nz> oh ok so how would i change that module ie. card=0 to card=3?
* Jucato doesn't know that one
<Bob1nz> ok thats kewl il do a bit of a google around thanks :)
<pillowpants> ok, im talking from bitchx in a shell
<pillowpants> i messed up my xorg
<pillowpants> when i hit startx, it tells me no screens were found
<pillowpants> what should i do?
<pillowpants> anyone?
<hangthedj> pillowpants, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then startx
<pillowpants> ah yes, thanks
<jussi01> with sudo on the front of course
<pillowpants> yeah
<pillowpants> i think i installed my drivers wrong
<pillowpants> ill try it and tell you how it goes, thanks
<pillowpants> thanks, was just what i was looking for
<pillowpants> ive been in this situation before and not known what to do
<pillowpants> i always forget the command
<pillowpants> its the drivers i tried to install, but ill worry about it tomorrow, g'night
<Anarch> I'm trying to get my xorg.conf to give me a higher resolution, but starting X just gives me a flickering screen the color of my background.  How can I find what refresh rates to set for a generic monitor that just says "*Reflex" on it?
<Leoj> w00t w00t!  I just got Plone installed :D
<wers> I am playing Microsoft AVI videos on kaffeine.the audio is good but the video is very choppy. what can i do?
<Alloosh> hi, how to connect to my kubuntu computer from other computers?
<SlimeyPete> you want to share files, Alloosh? Or do you want to control your computer remotely?
<Alloosh> SlimeyPete: I want to control my computer remotely
<Anarch> I'm googling for HorizSync & VertRefresh rates for my monitor, but no clues yet.  Ideas appreciated.
<SlimeyPete> !ssh | Alloosh
<Ubotu> Alloosh: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SlimeyPete> !vnc | Alloosh
<Ubotu> Alloosh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wers> what applet can I put on my kicker for me to see my WLAN's signal?
<JuKaterssi> wers: knemo, knetstats, knetload, knetdockapp
<wers> thanks JuKaterssi. is what among the choices shows the signal strenght with its taskbar icon?
<JuKaterssi> um.. all of them I think
<JuKaterssi> not really sure
<wers> i tried knemo and knetstats and I remember that their icons do not indicate signal strenght] 
<wers> i'm going to try knetdockapp
<icecool> hey i need some help
<JuKaterssi> ask. if someone knows the answer, they will
<icecool> i have some packages downloaded from the net and i want to configure apt so that it gets the packages from my harddrive rather than the internet
<SlimeyPete> icecool: just use dpkg to install them
<JuKaterssi> but you'll have to manually resolve dependencies
<icecool> then i would have to install the dependencies my self
<SlimeyPete> ah, true
<JuKaterssi> are these packages from Kubuntu's repositories?
<icecool> i want it configures so that it will search for the dependencies from the downloaded location
<icecool> they are from ubuntu
<icecool> the ubuntu repositories
<JuKaterssi> in that case, you might just need to put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<icecool> i tried that
<JuKaterssi> and?
<icecool> do i need to make some package index or something
<icecool> well it still wants the internet connection to get the dependencies
<JuKaterssi> hm... no I don't think so. it should just automatically notice that the package is already there and won't download it
<JuKaterssi> perhaps it's still missing some dependencies that you haven't donwloaded
<JuKaterssi> and sometimes it appears as if it's downloading, but you'll notice that it goes from 1% to 100% very quickly
<JuKaterssi> oh he's gone :)
<lazz0> does someone know how much dex i need for fast veterinary?
<lazz0> wrong chan :)
<JuKaterssi> lol
<JuKaterssi> some rpg... veterinary? hahah
<lazz0> yea
<The-Compiler> Hi there
<liquidus219> sup
<wers> hmmm.. I just installed knemo. I ran it on the terminal by entering "knemo" but bash: knemo: command not found
<emilsedgh> wers: its on systemSettings :)
<emilsedgh> wers: its not an application
<wers> ohh.. on Mepis, knemo was on the sys tray.. how do I put knemo on my systray?
<DexterF> ok, my usb subsystem is falling apart here
<DexterF> can someone please look at this:  http://pastebin.ca/695499
<yamal> wers: once you use knemo its icon will appear there
<DexterF> that's what dmesg gives me when I re-plug my usb dvb-t device (terratec cinergy2)
<emilsedgh> wers: its a sys tray, but you should active it from systemSettings->Network Monitor
<wers> yep. i activated it already but it still is not on my system tray
<DexterF> my card reader behaves odd, too, devices via my usb hub work buggy, in thre other distros all fine
<JohnFlux> I bought the cheapest no-brand wireless pci card and a wireless pcmcia card
<JohnFlux> I plugged them, and ubuntu recognised them both and they both just worked straight away
<JohnFlux> very impressive! :)
<JohnFlux> it's now easier than windows heh
<Fraction> dont know if this question belongs here to please correct me if it does not, but Im having trouble configuring my dual boot
<jussi01> Fraction: ask away
<Fraction> ok thanks. What I want is to use XP and Kubuntu, but how do I make the XP cd know about the Linux partition? I read somewhere that u need to install win first since is messes up the grub? but the installation just tells me that I dont have a HDD ...
<Fraction> also I have tried to partition the entire hdd with ntfs using QParted on the feisty fawn cd
<JohnFlux> Fraction: windows does not play nice with linux at all
<JohnFlux> Fraction: it won't recognise a linux partition
<struct> will the next release of kubuntu have compiz like ubuntu?
<JohnFlux> Fraction: you have linux installed, right?
<JohnFlux> struct: the next release is a long term release, so no big changes as such
<Fraction> well I did.. right now Im running from the installation CD.. and try to partition the HDD so I think the data is kinda corrupt
<JohnFlux> Fraction: and you want to now install windows
<Fraction> yeah I want to dual boot
<JohnFlux> the windows or linux installation cd?
<Fraction> linux
<JohnFlux> Fraction: and do you have windows installed already?
<JohnFlux> struct: you can run compiz in kubuntu though
<Fraction> no.. cause if I try to boot using the win cd it tells me I dont have a hdd
<JohnFlux> Fraction: is it a sata disk?
<Fraction> I even get this problem when I have partitioned the entire hdd as ntfs
<Fraction> yeah
<JohnFlux> Fraction: windows doesn't support sata
<SlimeyPete> XP installer can't see SATA
<JohnFlux> Fraction: at installation
<SlimeyPete> actually, it does support it
<JohnFlux> Fraction: windows doesn't support hardware very well
<SlimeyPete> but the graphical installer doesn't
* JohnFlux nods
<SlimeyPete> you can use the recovery console
<SlimeyPete> and use fdisk to manually configure the partitions. Then it works.
* SlimeyPete has done so
<Fraction> ahh thanks, will try that
<JohnFlux> Fraction: hopefully one day windows will have as good as hardware support as linux :-D
<JohnFlux> then it will be ready for the desktop :-D
<Fraction> haha yeah
<Fraction> dont want windows but wine doesnt seem to support my video card
<JohnFlux> Fraction: an alternative, and I loathe to mention it, is to use vista instead
<Fraction> heh no thanks
<Fraction> It took me longer time to startup vista the first time, than to reformat the hdd install and burn kubuntu and start it
<Fraction> it was the os that was preinstalled on the comp
<JohnFlux> Fraction: you can probably google for installing xp on sata
<JohnFlux> Fraction: get windows installed first, then put linux on
<JohnFlux> Fraction: i think you can get windows install to not use all the disk
<JohnFlux> Fraction: that will minimise your problems I think
<Fraction> alright, thanks alot for your help!
<wers> i just inserted a cd to my drive but kubuntu did not react. I cannot see the CD icon on the desktop nor on my media:/. why is it like that?
<JohnFlux> wers: at the risk of insulting you, but you didn't insert a dvd into a cd drive right? :)
<JohnFlux> wers: do any other cd's work?
<JohnFlux> wers: I once had to reboot to get it to recognise a cd
<wers> i just inserted an ordinary cd and it is on the right drive. it's okay. you're helping me.. i wasnt insulted.. other cds dont work too
<wers> i too, have to reboot for cds to be recognized
<wers> it happens to me often
<Ross154> anyone tell me  how yo make the scanbuttond -r 1000000 command resident. so it autoruns at bootup pls ?
<JohnFlux> Ross154: echo  "scanbuttond -r 1000000  &" > /etc/rc2.d/S99scanbuttond
<JohnFlux> Ross154: I think that would work
<JohnFlux> Ross154: quick and nasty :)
<Ross154> lol
<Ross154> ta
<JohnFlux> Ross154: need to run that as root
<Ross154> k
<jussi01> how do i adjust page orientation in scribus?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<Jakoavain> Hiii :)
<fabrizio> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi | Jakoavain
<ubotu> Jakoavain: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jakoavain> God damn it :/ Been without sounds for 2days, as long as I've had Kubuntu :)
<Jakoavain> Google for teh win
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<Jakoavain> Been there done that :/ Mixer cannot be found
<Jakoavain> The whole comp doesn't  reconize I have a soundcard
<Jakoavain> I've been using the satanistic windows for 4years, so be gentle to me
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, we'd better check that first, in the terminal type: lspci | grep audio
<Jakoavain> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<Jakoavain> Without music for 2days, I feel like shit 8D
<BluesKaj> sudo asoundconf list
<Jakoavain> Names of available sound cards:
<Jakoavain> Nothing :/
<Jakoavain> I'll go to get something to eat, I'll be right back
<BluesKaj> well Jakoavain, you need to search for the linux driver for your soundcard and install it.
<Jakoavain> Okey, I already have one
<Jakoavain> And, I don't know, should I unzip it and then open with konsole, or what?
<BluesKaj> what's the file extn .. zip ?
<emilsedgh> JuKaterssi: is that a package, or source? there should be a README or INSTALL file
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, for linux it should be tar.gz or bz2 id it's a compressed file
<JuKaterssi> huh? what? huh?
<BluesKaj> id=if
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: sorry for the windowslike ".zip" =D Yeah, it's tar.gz
<Jakoavain> JuKaterssi: I think he ment me
<JuKaterssi> tsk tsk... :)
<CheshireKot> connection tests
<CheshireKot> approved
<CheshireKot> hi, I'n with you!
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, then in the Konsole : tar -xvf nameoffile.tar.gz...usually if you right click on properties and select the name (selectall) copy andpaste it to the Konsole , that will work
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, that creates a Folde rand readme and other files in the folder..readmes and install text files usually give inatallation instructions
<CheshireKot>            !
<jussi01> !ru | CheshireKot
<ubotu> CheshireKot:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<BluesKaj> !ru
<wers> Will kde4 require higher hardware specifications?
* jussi01 wins
<CheshireKot> !ru
<BluesKaj> dunno wers
<emilsedgh> wers: no
<emilsedgh> wers: even, maybe less than KDE3, and faster :)
<wers> wow
<wers> yeah.. that may be because of the latest qt
<BluesKaj> we hope
<emilsedgh> wers: kdelibs, too :)\
<Jakoavain> Blueskaj, okey thx. I'll try if it works :)
<JuKaterssi> wers: higher hardware spec? no. it ain't vista :)
<wers> hahaha
<wers> i think, i will just have to disable some features for my hardware to work fine with it
<wers> features like the new eye candies that come with kwin
<CheshireKot> wers: I'm not shure there'll be any reason to disable any features
<JuKaterssi> wers: those will deactive themselves if it detects that the hardware doesn't support it
<JuKaterssi> besides, the compositing features are not enabled by default
<JuKaterssi> and purely optional. like the way it is in KDE 3 right now
<wers> ohh.. so there would be something like the kpersonalizer in kde 3
<JuKaterssi> dunno if it's ported to KDE 4... but kpersonalizer is just a wizard. :)
<jeffm> HI, all.  Stupid question here.  I would like to install Pidgin (not GAIM) on a new install of Feisty, but I don't see pidgin in the software list.  Looking online, like at getdeb shows .debs for pidgin and I can certainly install them manually.  But I'd really like them available through apt-get (would that get Pidgin automagically updated by adept updater?)
<JuKaterssi> you should read the last page of kpersonalizer
<bluesmandm> .
<wers> jeffm, get a deb from getdeb.net
<wers> i guess, pidgin is not in the repos
<JuKaterssi> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<JuKaterssi> the release of pidgin didn't make it to Feisty's release
<jeffm> So I guess my question is 2-part.  First, would adding a repository with pidgin get it automatically updated, and does getdeb have some sort of repository I can add?
<wers> nope.. no repo from getdeb
<wers> i guess, you will have to update manually on feisty
<jeffm> OK.  So if I want Pidgin, I'm looking at a manual install (again, I have no problem with this -- I'm just addicted to automatic updates.)
<knulfine> can someone give me the link for the geman channel?
<BluesKaj> jeffm, in order to enable more repos check out source-o-matic
<CheshireKot> #ubuntu-ger 
<knulfine> thanks
<CheshireKot> *maybe)))
<knulfine> no
<JuKaterssi> !de | knulfine
<ubotu> knulfine: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CheshireKot> russian channel is ubuntu-ru
<CheshireKot> o! ubuntu-de then
<JuKaterssi> jeffm: if you can wait for a month, Gutsy will be coming out, with Pidgin
<knulfine> ubotu thanks
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | jeffm
<ubotu> jeffm: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CheshireKot> bots are people too! I'm for equal rights for bots!)))
<jeffm> K, all.  Thanks.  I look forward to Gutsy.  And maybe in the span of a month, I won't need a manual update anyway.
<BluesKaj> hmm ,pidgin not in the repos ....that's surprising
<enoj> BluesKaj: try gaim
<sander_> hi!
<sander_> I've got some problems with the KNetworkManager..
<sander_> I set it to manual configuration once.. and now I can't get it back to the initial state
<sander_> For instance I now never see that list of availible wireless routers in the dialog anymore...
<Jakoavain> So the instructionsmanual says copy files to the "/usr/src/linux/drivers/sound" The only thing is that, theres only usr/src then it comes 4different linux-headers folders, and one ALSA folder? Really weird
<sander_> To be short I want to revert back to the zeroconfig settings... any idea how I should do this?
<BluesKaj> enoj, msn in kopete works for me ... seldom use the IMs anyway
<combinio> on debian installing xserver-xgl is same like on (k)ubuntu ?? :] 
<combinio> ( to have beryl )
<enoj> BluesKaj: i said gaim because pidgin = gaim
<sander_> Can someone at least tell me where I can remove the current settings of this KNetworkManager?
<sander_> .kde doesn't seem to contain it... :(
<Lynoure> sander_: stuff like passphrases are kept in kwallet
<SlimeyPete> sander_: dpkg --reconfigure knetworkmanager      ?
<Lynoure> yes, reconfigure works for the other parts.
<sander_> Lynoure: nothing is stored in kwallet (no passphrases)
<sander_> I'll reconfigure..
<sander_> tnx!
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: Here?
<Lynoure> sander_: yes it is, if you let it.
<BluesKaj> yup
<Lynoure> sander_: unless you have some weird new version that stores them elsewhere...
<Jakoavain> Do you know what to do ? :)
<sander_> Lynoure: I mean that I don't use passphrases so they're not stored there :)
<Lynoure> sander_: oh, ok :)
<sander_> passphrases are an illusion of security :)
<Lynoure> sander_: I so disagree with you there. 64 character random passphrase on WPA makes a whole lot of difference over open wlan in terms of who gets in and how fasn
<Lynoure> s/fasn/fast
<sander_> wpa is a bit better but I've used some well known techniques to use some WEP 'secured' within minutes
<Lynoure> sander_: WEP is obselete
<sander_> true
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, at what stage are you in the install or is it finished?
<sander_> sander@san-ubuntu-laptop:~$ dpkg --reconfigure knetworkmanager
<sander_> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<sami> onko kelln radeon nyttist tll?
<Jakoavain> [15:43]  <Jakoavain> So the instructionsmanual says copy files to the "/usr/src/linux/drivers/sound" The only thing is that, theres only usr/src then it comes 4different linux-headers folders, and one ALSA folder? Really weird
<BluesKaj> !fi | sami
<ubotu> sami: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<sami> oho
<sander_> ah it is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure knetworkmanager
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato looks for Milo
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, check again, are you sure those instructions are for Kubuntu ?
<Jakoavain> Yeah, that could be the reason.. that their not for kubuntu. My friend gave the url for this one
<BluesKaj> aha
<sergio> hello
<BluesKaj> !hello | sergio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> !hi | sergio
<ubotu> sergio: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sergio> how are you?
<BluesKaj> we are fine, do you have a question, sergio ?
<hydrogen> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<hydrogen> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hydrogen: what yah looking for?
<sergio> why?
<hydrogen> Jucato: the command to run after switching the image on bootsplash with update-alternatives
<Jucato> usplash?
<Jucato> oh wait
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats it!
<sander_> damn reconfiguration of the KNetworkManager keeps the same manual configuration....
<Anarch> Gnome boots into 1280x1024 but KDE goes to 1024x768.  KDE applets can't change the resolution; it has to be done outside X, but not in xorg.conf AFAIK.  Where does KDE store it?  This is an Intel 965 chipset & I have the new intel driver installed under Feisty.
<Jakoavain> ALi 5451 audio driver for linux kernel 2.4.X
<Jakoavain> That's the one BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, did you untar the file ?
<Jakoavain> I wrote thing in the konsole, as you said. Then the console show'd me a list of files It contained.
<Jakoavain> But I had already untarred in my desktop
<sergio> good bye
<Jakoavain> Cya :)
<tim> I heard there was a google earth type thing for KDE, anyone know if its available for fiesty?
<ubunturos> tim: may be it is in KDE 4
<ubunturos> called Marble
<Jucato> it's not really a Google Earth for KDE :)
<BluesKaj> ok cd to the folder on your desktop or move the folder to /home/yourname , cuz the konsole defaults to that directory ...that way you save having to type longpath names when trying to compile and install apps
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I hope it will, sometime, what happened on KML support?
<Jucato> !info marble
<ubotu> marble: generic geographical map widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (feisty), package size 153 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Jucato> dunno... haven't followed marble's development lately
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, a hint when DLing files, always DL to the /home/yourname directory
<garfield_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jakoavain> Okey, It's in the folder now :) Maybe I'll remember that one, in the future ;D
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj:  So, if that is for ubuntu, isn't it possible to use it on ubuntu?
<Jakoavain> kubuntu*
<pikkuhukka> :o
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, yes you can use it , just install it like I said earlier
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, that untar command created a folder with readmes and install text files, which usually give installation instructions
<Jakoavain> Blueskaj, yes it has the installation guide, but still the folder it says; doesn't exists
<BluesKaj> ok cd to the folder on your desktop or move the folder to /home/yourname , cuz the konsole defaults to that directory ...that way you save having to type longpath names when trying to compile and install apps
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, cd foldername ...look at the folder properties to get the exact name first
<Jakoavain> Yeah, but which one of these is the correct folder cuz all 4of them has the drivers folder in it.
<BluesKaj> 4 folders?
<Jakoavain> Linux-headers
<BluesKaj> readme
<Jakoavain> It says "linux"
<Jakoavain> Not anything else
<Jakoavain> "First of all, copy trident.c and trident.h to /usr/src/linux/drivers/sound"
<BluesKaj> is there a "configure" or "make" file in the folder ?
<BluesKaj> or "install" ?
<tim> just a quick report back on the marble thing: version 0.2 (2 versions behind) is in fiesty. however the ap only plots town locations and is not a map program comparable to google earth
<Jakoavain> No, only readme and the tridents
<Jucato> tim: Marble wasn't created to be a google earth for KDE :)
<Jucato> so naturally it won't be comparable to google earth
<Jakoavain> Maybe I need the kernel development package installed :D
<Jucato> tim: http://edu.kde.org/marble/
<tim> jucato: I know that now
<mrksbrd> i need help installing adobe tar file!!!!
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, open kate ..alt+F2, then your password , then,  kdesu kate /usr/src/linux/drivers/sound"
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.7 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !tar | mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> !adobe
<ubotu> mrksbrd: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !info kde feisty
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mrksbrd> !tar
<genii> !info kdelibs feisty
<ubotu> kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu14.1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 92 kB
<genii> hmm
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, then, copy trident.c and trident.h to /usr/src/linux/drivers/sound"...dunno if it will work but I guess it's worth a try
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, drop the " at the end of the /usr/src/linux/drivers/sound file
<mattperry1976> I'm needing some help getting VirtualBox setup with Kubuntu gutsy host and XP guest...cannot get USB to be recognized in guest...
<mattperry1976> I have setup usbusers etc like all the forums seem to suggest, however still no luck...anyone have any sucess with this?
<Jakoavain> Why should I open kate, if the alt+f2 opens run command? :p
<mrksbrd> ok un tar'd the adobe file, will not let me run the install file!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> you open kate in the run command with your password so you have permission to edit the file in kate , like adding files
<Ace2016> Hi all i just found this: http://www.kubuntu-art.org/
<Ace2016> never knew that existed
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, if you don't open kate with permission , it won't save it with the added files
<Ace2016> maybe it should be added to the chanel topic
<BluesKaj> yeah Ace2016, but i havw aquestion about all the really dark themes in the wallpapers ...too much "gamerz murky mind garbage" appeal in those pics
<BluesKaj> :)
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: One thing, how about the kernel modify package ? Sorry if I'm annoying you but this kind of compthings aren't made for me :D
<BluesKaj> dunno Jakoavain, depends on your kernel , that's bit beyond my scope
<BluesKaj> genii, .. you there ?
<mattperry1976> does anyone know how to find out what your usb "path" is?
<genii> back
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah now I am LOL
<BluesKaj> mattperry1976, look in storage media , if your usb drive is there , click on it then copy the location from the addressbar ...i think that's what you need
<BluesKaj> hey genii ...we nedd to know whether Jakoavain, needs to install a kernel modify package, for his audio drivers ?
<mattperry1976> BluesKaj: it is not listed there..but it shows up when I do lsusb...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ok mattperry1976 , do a konqeror locate
<genii> scrolling up to catch up on Jakoavain situation
<genii> Jakoavain: to find what kernel you are using, do: uname -r           then you know which of the 4 you need
<Jakoavain> Yeah, 2.6.20-16-generic
<linuxmce> any ideas what to do when firefox want close
<The_Machine> use xkill :P
<genii> Jakoavain: So the headers or so that you want to modify/copy etc for the driver to compile are in that one if it exists there.
<genii> Jakoavain: You already installed some things for the compiling part like package build-essential I hope :)
<Doctor_Nick> im gonna headbutt your face
<Doctor_Nick> *bam*
<erich__> i'm having trouble getting my netgear wireless adapter to work in kubuntu
<Jakoavain> I haven't done anything yet, :P This whole thing was put together by my linuxuserfriend :D
<thomas__> how do I download stuff once I connect with putty ?
<SlimeyPete> you don't. You need to use samba, pscp or winscp for that
<erich__> download to the computer you're connected to or to the computer you're connected from?
<SlimeyPete> (winscp is easiest)
<thomas__> I'm connecting to a computer
<erich__> right, do you want to download something to that computer. or do you want to download something from that computer?
<thomas__> from
<erich__> not sure how to do that. Slimey says you have to use a different program
<thomas__> kk
<thomas__> SlimeyPete: i'm sure you can download stuff in the terminal though right
<SlimeyPete> thomas__: not using putty.
<m00foo> thomas__: you can use good old z-modem
<m00foo> thomas__: rz / sz .
<SlimeyPete> thomas__: pscp is the putty file-transfer app, and it's free, as is winscp
<m00foo> (afair putty supports zmodem .. havent used it for years though ;)
<mattperry1976> BluesKaj: how do I do a konqeror locate?
<m00foo> but scp is the saner way ;)
<benluo> hi
<mattperry1976> BluesKaj: I'm trying to use minicom etc and I don't know what path to use to send/recv to a specific usb serial port etc...
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<genii> hmm
<SlimeyPete> run out of coffee?
<genii> Almost :)
<genii> SlimeyPete: Waiting for the Benadryl to kick in, have horrible allergy reaction this morning
<maverick_> does anyone know of any linux bandwidth shaper, that would let me increase or decrease the rate lively without needing to restart the app like TRICKLE requires
<maverick_> ?
<maverick_> Just like NETLIMITER odes in windows
<maverick_> does*
<mattperry1976> I'm trying to use minicom and cannot figure out the "Serial Device Path" for a specific usb port...anyone know how to figure this out if the usb port does not show as 'media' etc...it does show up in lsusb list?
<garfield> :/
<garfield> i cant get true to view flash on youtube.i install flash nonfree but the videos still dont play
<Arkygeek> hi  where did all the printer drivers go?  specifically my epson stylus photo r220 ?????
<erich__> thomas__: did you figure it out?
<erich__> thomas__: i figured out how to do it from the terminal if that's what you want
<thomas__> erich__: yes, i haven't tried again yet because I ate bk
<thomas__> erich__: what command is it?
<thomas__> erich__: i thought it was GET
<erich__> thomas__: i use scp
<erich__> thomas__: only works from linux to linux though. otherwise you have to get winscp
<erich__> thomas__: but for example: scp -r darkstar@192.168.0.5:/home/darkstar/Desktop/randomstuff /home/erich/Desktop
<erich__> thomas__: that will copy that folder to my desktop
<thomas__> erich__: from a linux machine to your windows machine
<erich__> thomas__: that's from linux to linux
<erich__> thomas__: from linux to windows, you're going to need to get winscp
<thomas__> erich__: i got putty
<garfield> thomas__: try type in konqueror "smb://ip.of.xpmachine/ " if your linux is allready conected to your xp machine
<erich__> thomas__: i've never used winscp so i don't know how it works
<erich__> garfield: he's trying to grab files off his linux machine and put them on his windows machine
<Jakoavain> genii and Blueskaj, thx for helping me :) I'll need to try it later, if I can, but now I'll have to go. Cya dudes!
<garfield> erich__: oh the other way aorund lol
<genii> Jakoavain: See you later
<erich__> garfield: yeah
<erich__> garfield: i only know how to do from linux to linux
<garfield> erich__:ok
<genii> Finally, i think the allergy medicine is kicking in
<radius> guess you'll be falling asleep soon (;
<radius> or space out for the rest of the time it's in your system
<genii> radius: Hopefully not...that's why I always have lots of coffee around :)
* Jucato wonders if genii will develop an allergy to coffee
<radius> oh 2 negative forces
<genii> Jucato: If that happens I'll have to commit hari kari or else switch to that new caffeine gum LOL
<radius> the only allergy med i can take is the one that's lactose free and that causes drowsiness
<Jucato> hari kiri
<genii> Jucato: Thx, didn't know was spelt that way
<Jucato> at least you'll know before you do it :)
<genii> Heh, yeah
<Jucato> or better yet. you can ask me to do it for you
<kkathman> do any of you know of a news aggregator that allows a "list" of topics to be submitted?
* garfield Jucato kaffein is to much for him :)
<thomas__> garfield: whats smb
<Jucato> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<garfield> thomas__: samba
<kkathman> all the ones I've seen are just news feed organizers with, at best, single search topic capability
<genii> Server Message Block, or samba for a cute name
<garfield> thomas__: if u install smb make shore u are connected behind a firewall.either people can find your pc easly to try to control it :D
<Jucato> smb... San Miguel Beer :)
<genii> thomas__: You can set up a samba shared directory in kubuntu by: K ..System Settings...Sharing
<thomas__> k
<genii> thomas__: I normally make a user for samba called smbuser. Then whatever directory is shared to outside is owned by that user, and in the config file i map the username guest or bad usernames to it.
<dyker> fuck you
<mattperry1976> does anyone have experience with 'minicom'?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<xp_killer> its silent around heree
<xp_killer> mattperry1976: wat is minicom?
<mattperry1976> xp_killer: it is a direct serial client...for using zmodem etc
<xp_killer> mattperry1976: wats a zmodem? its not a normal modem?
<erich__> how do i find out what drivers i need to use with ndiswrapper to get my netgear wireless adapter to work?
<mattperry1976> xp_killer: it's like the old school file transfer service etc
<erich__> anyone?
<stdin> erich__: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<synteth> hi!
<emilsedgh> !hi | synteth
<ubotu> synteth: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<trzcionek> Hi, I need something to RSS on desktop...
<emilsedgh> trzcionek: you need an rss reader? Akregator is nice, also there are some Karamba's
<stdin> trzcionek: look on kde-look.org I'm sure there are superkaramba applets for it (you'll need to install superkaramba too I think)
<mattperry1976> I am trying to find the serial path for use with zmodem in kubuntu...
<erich__> how do i find the usbid for my wireless adapter?
<stdin> erich__: lsusb
<erich__> stdin: doesn't show it because i guess it doesn't recognize the device
<stdin> it _should_ show the vendor-id:device-id even if it doesn't recognise it I think
<BluesKaj> gents , I've compiled, installed and run pidgin , but i prefer kopete , so how does one uninstall a complied application?
* genii sips a coffee and wonders about ttyusb0
<stdin> BluesKaj: if you installed with "sudo make install" you normally do "sudo make uninstall"
<genii> BluesKaj: make clean or make dist-clean
<genii> (if uninstall is not in makefile)
<BluesKaj> cool , thx , stdin, genii :)
<BluesKaj> checking
<genii> mattperry1976: does /dev/ttyusb0  exist?
<genii> oops maybe wrong person
<Doctor_Nick> MATTHEW PERRY I LOVE YOU
<Doctor_Nick> SIGN MY ASS
<genii> someone had a usb modem they wanted to know path for device, iirc
<Jucato> !caps | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> !language | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brad_> hey
<brad_> so I was messing with my monitor settings, and now my splash screen is a lower resolution
<mattperry1976> genii: when I try to load that path in dolphin I get error mssg that it does not exist
<Doctor_Nick> i am, of course, talking about my pet mule
<brad_> like it doesnt show all of the Nvidia splash logo
<brad_> any idea where to change that resolution back to a normal size?
<brad_> (when I change it in my profile it does not effect the login screen)
<genii> mattperry1976: OK
<jhutchins> Doctor_Nick: mule != ass
<Jucato> Doctor_Nick: regardless. you have been warned
<sleon> hi people
<jhutchins> Doctor_Nick: mule == ass/donkey x horse
<sleon> i want to upgrade from ubuntu base to kubntu
<sleon> i need sources.list
<Doctor_Nick> oh no, not warned!
<sleon> can you tell me where to get recent repositories for the kubuntu ?
<jhutchins> Jucato: sorry, need coffee
<stdin> sleon: no you don't, just install kubuntu-desktop package
<sleon> repositories list
<jhutchins> !easysources | sleon
<ubotu> sleon: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xero_server> who do i ask about vmware problems and kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yup , stdin , "sudo make uninstall" ,did the trick :)
<stdin> sleon: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same sources
<sleon> stdin: so you use the same repos as ubuntu does ?
<sleon> stdin: thenk you very much :)))
<Jucato> sleon: yes
<jhutchins> sleon: As stdin says, though, the same repos have kubuntu already.
<sleon> thats very cool :)))
<sleon> thank you guys
<Jucato> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Mythbuntu, Ubuntustudio
<stdin> BluesKaj: that's why I tend to package my compiles, easy to remove them :)
<thomas__> so what do you guys think is the best ssh client for windows?
<jhutchins> thomas__: putty
<BluesKaj> right stdin, makes sense :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: or you can use --prefix=somewhere_you_have_user_access
<jhutchins> thomas__: It's pretty much the only one, because it does the job.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: and separate src, build, and install directories for cleaner compiles and installaiton
<Jucato> installation*
<jthomas> thomas__: putty for sure, or install Cygwin I guess
<thomas__> jthomas: putty is just terminal though?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i just cd 'd to the folder did the uninstall
<jhutchins> thomas__: what do you want?
<jthomas> thomas__: well... it can do telnet and a few other things, but I don't think it can forward X... but SSH is generally terminal, so yes I guess so..
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yeah, but  you had to use sudo, and probably it installed into system directories... but anyway...
<mattperry1976> genii: that is the format of path that I'm looking for, I just can't seem to find that path for a usb port...I'm trying to setup a zmodem via minicom...
<thomas__> jthomas: i tried using "ssh user@domain" method and it so much hassle
<xero> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> well Jucato , just happy to be rid of it ...din't see it with konq locate so i assumed it wasn't in the systen dirs
<thomas__> jthomas: finding the directory names using scp
<xero> !vmware
<genii> mattperry1976: What is the make and model of your usb modem? May be different tty name
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jucato> BluesKaj: locate needs to be updated for it to locate new stuff :)
<xero> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's like desktop indexing/search like Beagle/Kerry, but less automatic
<BluesKaj> ok
<jthomas> thomas__: hassle how?  yes scp can be difficult to find directory names.  Try using SFTP, its easier, and Windows has FileZilla for a graphical SFTP
<beans> be careful with vmware-player,  it phones home
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update konqueror ?
<jthomas> beans: it does?!
<jthomas> how do you know?
<beans> wireshark
<jthomas> of course
<jthomas> whay does it do that?
<jthomas> which port?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: no. sudo updatedb to update locate's database/index
<jhutchins> thomas__: You can store profiles if you need something more WIMPy.
<thomas__> what about winscp
<mattperry1976> genii: it shows up when I use lsusb...it shows up looking like "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 9710:7703 MosChip Semiconductor"
<genii> OK 1 minute
<jhutchins> thomas__: You're really asking for information on Windows clients for accessing real systems, ##windows might be more help.
<thomas__> jthomas: I just want to be able to transfer some files remotely from thsi computer to another. Is Putty much better or really different that Winscp
<genii> bah vendorID 9710 deviceID 7703 does not seem to exist :/   LOL
<SlimeyPete> thomas__: that's like saying "is this Ferrari a better car than this potato?" :) Putty and Winscp do different things. Putty is not a file transfer program.
<erich__> thomas__: puTTy and winscp do different things as far as i understand
<jthomas> thomas__: I don't know anything about Winscp, try asking in #windows
<erich__> thomas__: you can use puTTy to ssh to your linux machine and browse the filesystem/control that computer. you use Winscp just to snag files off of it
<thomas__> erich__: ohhh
<thomas__> erich__: do you know if windows comes with scp
<jhutchins> putty includes scp/sftp functions.
<erich__> thomas__: i'm pretty sure you need to download winscp
<thomas__> erich__: linux does right, so I could putty into my linux machine and use integrated scp
<jhutchins> thomas__: Why are you asking these questions in #kubuntu?
<thomas__> jhutchins: ok sorry
<SlimeyPete> thomas__: windows doesn't come with scp
<SlimeyPete> .
<erich__> thomas__: i don't know a whole lot about windows. i just use it to play video games these days
<jhutchins> Windows does not play nice with other OSs.
<thomas__> jhutchins: i don't know any other channels :D
<jhutchins> thomas__: Ah.  As several of us said, ##windows
<jhutchins> (A decent client will open the channel if you double-click that highlighted word.)
<mattperry1976> genii: sorry got booted from the net...took a sec to reconnect...
<jthomas> thomas__: type '/join ##windows"
* xp_killer just add a fresh reinstall
<genii> mattperry1976: np,didn't miss much :)
<Baccilus> ;p
<Baccilus> hello
<Baccilus> i need some help?
* xp_killer not to happy with the help he was getting if he has to reinstall again he might go back to xp virus home eddition :(
<Baccilus> Sysinfo for 'Underground': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT7200@2.00GHz at 1000 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 699/1010MB, 156 proc's, 31.33min up
<jhutchins> xp_killer: well, that'll certainly teach us a lesson...
<emilsedgh> Baccilus: go on, if someone knows about your problem, will help
<Jucato> !ask | Baccilus
<ubotu> Baccilus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xp_killer> lol
<Baccilus> something is running wrong with my Kubuntu.I have a dual-core 2.0 Ghz and is so slow..
<Baccilus> ;p
<Baccilus> i guess i might did something wrong
<Baccilus> i came again here and asked
<Jucato> O.o why the fork is my swap being used?
<stdin> xp_killer: you do know that everyone in here are volunteers? and that you aren't entitled expect *any* level of help...
<Baccilus> is there anyway i find out why is this?
<xp_killer> stdin: ok
<genii> mattperry1976: On the sticker or so on the modem itseld, what exactly does it say it's called?
<jhutchins> Baccilus: It's a little tough for a new user, but take a look at top in a console, see what's using resources.
<Baccilus> i have 156 proc's
<Baccilus> but again
<Baccilus> what can be wrong
<Baccilus> the last time i installed Ubuntu.. it was so fast.
<Baccilus> ;p
<Baccilus> now it's slow
<BluesKaj> Baccilus, pls don't use the enter for punctuation
<Baccilus> hm
<genii> Hmm no ping on mattperry1976
<Baccilus> I have to say that im sure this is not normal even if im new user.
<mattperry1976> genii: there is no actual modem...I'm trying to flash an fta viewsat box and it uses zmodem...in windows there was a simple loader that sent the files etc, but now that I'm trying my best to let go of xp, I can't find the path to that port to use in minicom...lol...and I don't want to have to go back to xp etc
* xp_killer have a feeling there watching him closly just to banned him o.O
<Jucato> xp_killer: we have better things to do than that
<Baccilus> ur talking about me now? :/
<Jucato> but you should stil behave
<BluesKaj> no
<Baccilus> ok, can you give me some hints what shall i do and i will go through it?
<xp_killer> Jucato: lol
<genii> mattperry1976: Ah OK.that is much clearer then.
<genii> mattperry1976: I need to go do some errands so will be away for a while. But can still pursue this later if you like
<mattperry1976> genii: sorry...do you need the id line from lsusb ?...sure, I'll be on...thanks for your time and willingness to help
<genii> ok
<xp_killer> Jucato: alt+F2 for the run command.when i tye kdesu ... what do i have to type when i'm i gnome?
<Jucato> gksudo (or gksu)
<stdin> the !kdesu factoid also has that info
<BluesKaj> Baccilus, it's very difficult to know what's causing your problem. Is it a new install, did you install some new apps recently ..which apps are slow etc..
<xp_killer> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> stdin: getting tired are we? :)
<stdin> Jucato: nah, but it helps if users know where to get the info if you're not here :p
<jhutchins> Baccilus: One thing to do is turn off ipv6
<jhutchins> Baccilus: You don't seem to have told us what is slow about your system.
<Jucato> hahah :)
<xp_killer> lol
* Dr_willis finds its normally the users that are the slow part of the systems
<jm87> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi | jm87
<ubotu> jm87: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Baccilus> BluesKaj: yes it's a new install, i first installed Ubuntu and then installed KDE because i had a problem with installing Kubuntu Dvd.Well is this on your opinion good? RAM: 701/1010MB, 153 proc's > My comp is really slow jhutchins.When i logon it takes about 3 minutes to show me the background and 1-2 minutes to load a program
<jhutchins> Ok, slow program loading is a specific.
<Dr_willis> What CPU is this?
<jm87> how i can configure wine to show me and run windows program like dev c++
<jhutchins> Baccilus: first thing i would do is reboot with the command sudo shutdown -F -r now
<Baccilus> Dr_willis: CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT7200@2.00GHz at 1000 MHz (3994 bogomips)
<BluesKaj> jm87, kubuntu feisty
<BluesKaj> ?
<jm87> yes
<Dr_willis> Normally if you install somthing with wine, it normally adds a icon to the menus. Of course with wine. its often BEST to run wine whatever.exe from the termional. to see any error messages, and dependng on the program some wine arguments may be needed.
<Dr_willis> So a Intel Core 2, 1 gb ram.. Gee... thats a decent box for linux.
<jhutchins> Baccilus: Please try the above and tell us if it helped at all.
<Dr_willis> Sounds almost like a hard drive/ide/sata/hdma issue
<Baccilus> ok
<Baccilus> brb
<jhutchins> Oh- didn't say what it'll do: reboot and check the disks.
<Dr_willis> I wonder if 'dmesg' would be showing any errors or other issues.
<jm87> do you know if exist some c++  compiler for linux ?
<Jucato> C++ compiler? GCC (g++)
<Dr_willis> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jucato> IDE? KDevelop, Anjuta
<Dr_willis> proberly some others out there also. :) but gcc would be the standard one.
<BluesKaj> jm87, did you install wine from system settings/advanced/windows applications
* BluesKaj backs off ...C++ etc is unknown territory  :)
* Jucato shrugged bloodshed dev c++ years ago.. never expected how popular it would become :)
<Dr_willis> i cant handle C either. :)
<Dr_willis> Ill stick with REXX ! :)
<Jucato> add ++ and /me would most probably think
<Jucato> bah stupid paste
<Jucato> hm.. REXX just read about that yesterday
<jm87> im going to use c++ for university and on university web site there is wrote that the program is used is dev c++4.9 like  c++ editor i want to know if exist dev c++ version for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I learned it ages ago on my amiga. Still handy for some stuff i do.
<AnthraX> ok im back
<jm87_> plz answer mw plz
<Baccilus> that's how long it took me to reboot and login back again
<Baccilus> yes Dr_willis that's what Im wondering..As i first installed Ubuntu before 4 months i was excited of the speed i had.My laptop was working so good..
<xp_killer> stdin: i forgot how i install realplayer do i add this "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" to a konsole?because it doesnt say were
<xp_killer> sorry
<stdin> jm87_: Jucato already did,  KDevelop and Anjuta are both IDEs that can be used to edit c++ code.
<Jucato> jm87_: and for simple C++ programming, you can also use Kate
<stdin> xp_killer: to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xp_killer> ok
<Dr_willis> Baccilus,  try some live cds yet?
<Baccilus> well the cd i installed is the same..
<jm87_> and to compile it ho i can
<Baccilus> Dr_willis:  maybe there is a problem when i installed KDE ?
<Jucato> jm87_: when using Kate? you use the command line. g++ filename.cpp -o executable_filename
<Baccilus> ah also i have another problem Dr_willis
<stdin> jm87_: I know in kdevelop you can tell it to build it for you, or you can just use g++ from the command line
<Dr_willis> Baccilus,  try some OTHER live cds i ment :)
<jm87_> ah i undersatnd
<Dr_willis> like dsl/puppy/knoppix
<Baccilus> ehm
<Dr_willis> is this a laptop Baccilus ?
<Baccilus> yes
<Dr_willis> ick.. could be all sorts of funkyness then. :)
<Dr_willis> My old laptop was all confsed  when it came out.. the clocks even ran at 2x normal speeds. :)
<Baccilus> ahh that good
<jm87_> some one knows the date of sale of new kubuntu relase ?
<Baccilus> the last time
<Baccilus> i messed up sudo code
<Baccilus> :/
<arun> hey kids
<genii> If you are buying it somewhere you are going to wrong place to get it
<Jucato> !gutsy | jm87_
<ubotu> jm87_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Baccilus> and messed up all the lappy
<Baccilus> sometime i guess i will have it run normally
<jm87_> but i have kubuntu7.04 i can update to ubuntu7.10+
* genii sips a coffee and munches a spring roll
<Jucato> yum!
<Jucato> lumpia! :)
<genii> Jucato: The guy at restaurant next door makes me spring rolls every day LOL
<Jucato> for free? O.o
<genii> Jucato: Free lunch from him on the day I help him with garbage takeout, Thurs. Otherwise not. Yummy tho
<Jucato> haha! :)
<Jucato> nice kuy
<Jucato> er. guy
<genii> :)
<genii> mattperry1976: Still around ?
<mattperry1976> genii: yep
<guhhh> helloooooooooo
<guhhh> i cant load an app... where can i look for logs related to it? syslog shows me nothing
<genii> mattperry1976: OK, maybe if you can pastebin for me results of: ls -l /dev/bus/usb/*
<LogicalDash> Sometimes the KDE help center shows up when I turn my touchpad on. That's kind of weird.-
<LogicalDash> guhhh, you could try running it in a terminal window
<genii> mattperry1976: You know how to use pastebin website, yes?
<mattperry1976> genii: no
<sergio> hello
<genii> !pastebin | mattperry1976
<ubotu> mattperry1976: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> mattperry1976: Copy and paste the results of that command into the website. then report back here the URL so can go view it
<mattperry1976> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37328/plain/
<xp_killer> liu
<genii> mattperry1976: OK, looking now
<liu> yes, xp_killier
<genii> mattperry1976: That is not the output of: ls -l /dev/bus/usb/*       that is the output of the lsusb command.
<stdin> guhhh: depends on the app, and _if_ it actually keeps logs
<guhhh> stdout thanks
<guhhh> lol
<guhhh> ;P
<genii> mattperry1976: We have got what we can from the lsusb command :) Please post results of the:      ls -l /dev/bus/usb/*         command
<guhhh> standart in, standart out
<guhhh> pleaaase.
<guhhh> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guhhh> :-(
<stdin> guhhh: well, looks like you need to install the package with that file in
<stdin> !away > Makthus|Away
<Jucato> guhhh: install libxcursor-dev
<Makthus|Away> ok pardon :)
<Makthus|Away> le ferait plus
<guhhh> apt-file search libXcursor.so.1
<guhhh> apt-file search libXcursor.so.1 ?
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> libxcursor1
<Jucato> sorry. install libxcursor1
<stdin> guhhh: well, you can '/msg ubotu find libXcursor.so.1' or look on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ too
<mattperry1976> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37329/plain/
<xp_killer> stdin: lol bot problems?lol
<stdin> xp_killer: no, why ?
<thomas__> how do I stop my ssh server?
<genii> mattperry1976: Thx, reading
<guhhh> /etc/init.d/sshd stop ?
<xp_killer> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<thomas__> guhhh: wow how do u know exactly
<xp_killer> oh
<guhhh> thomas__: u do this for every service/daemon
<Jucato> just ssh (not sshd) I think
<stdin> ^ yep
<guhhh> i dont remember exactly :P
<Jucato> thomas__: most services/daemons can be found in /etc/init.d/
<rambo3> do you have any gutsy kde 4 backports ?
<rambo3> !info kde4 gutsy
<Jucato> rambo3: please read the topic
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> rambo3: it's in universe, there are no backports in gutsy
<genii> mattperry1976: If you feel like experimenting, you can try /dev/bus/usb/004/002      as the modem device
<rambo3> stdin: thanks
<thomas__> Jucato: i see......i just used winscp on my windows computer to log in and transfer files using sftp...isn't my server an ftp server?
<rambo3> Jucato: not the issue
<Jucato> rambo3: what's not the issue?
<liu> what happens wiht limewire?,may you give us some information?
<Jucato> thomas__: don't really know. sorry
<Jucato> !limewire | liu
<liu> yes jucato
* Jucato waits for the bot...
<ubotu> liu: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<stdin> thomas__: sftp is not ftp, it used ssh
<rambo3> Jucato: just read my question and your answer
<thomas__> i mean when you install an ssh server isn't that just ftp over ssh protocol
<ackbahr> Hi there! I've got this strange problem; using adept yesterday, I noticed Feisty Fawn was available (cheers!), and I started but then cancelled the upgrade; now, it still tells me there a new distr, but it won't install!
<Jucato> rambo3: did you see the last link in the topic?
<beojan> Lime wire should not be used
<beojan> exit
<beojan> ed
<beojan> kk
<beojan> kk
<beojan> kk
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %beojan!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> ugh! you do it stdin...
<mattperry1976> genii: sorry didn't work...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* Jucato is groggy
<neptunafish> Is there a way to recover a printed document? I didn't save it, and I lost the hard copy...
<stdin> heh k
<liu> i can not install limewire
<neptunafish> !frostwire | liu
<ubotu> liu: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jucato> stdin: I just quieted him.. but by nick instead of domain...
<xp_killer> stdin: wat should i do if theres no sound and kaffeine is not launchin?
<liu> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@82-43-97-94.cable.ubr09.croy.blueyonder.co.uk]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %beojan!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %beojan!*@*]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> sorry stdin...
<stdin> it's ok Jucato, as long as we were both doing the same thing
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdout> ;X
<xp_killer> stdin: wat should i do if theres no sound and kaffeine is not workin?
<GuHHH> i like caffeine
<GuHHH> gimme some
<stdin> !sound > xp_killer
<liu> thank ubotu
<Jucato> !thanks | liu
<ubotu> liu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<liu> frostwire install
<DaSkreech> !frostwire | liu
<ubotu> liu: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<liu> already
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: isnt frostwire on apt?
<BluesKaj> KMLDonkey is much safer than frostwire , but harder to setup
<ksivaji> <BluesKaj>  my system is alright now hu hu
<stdin> coreymon77: nope
<GuHHH> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> back
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, got it working ok eh ..good :)
* Jucato waves and congratulates coreymon77
<ksivaji> <genii> my system is alright now hu hu
* genii hands out coffee to anyone who would like one
* Jucato greedily grabs 3
<genii> ksivaji: Good :)
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Doubt it
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i thought it was
* stdin winders if genii has a highlight set on "coffee" :p
<coreymon77> anyways, it is in a deb
<SlimeyPete> I already have Pepsi, and... erm, I'm not sure what this other drink is because the label's in Japanese
<coreymon77> so thats easy
<genii> stdin: How'd ya guess
<coreymon77> liu: download the ubuntu deb file from the frostwire website
<stdin> makes sense :)
<ksivaji> why i cant login to freenod server from my college system ,("server refused to connect" ) ?
<DaSkreech> ksivaji: They hate you?
<genii> darn. boss keeps messaging me from upstairs LOL. away a while
<ksivaji> DaSkreech why ?
<coreymon77> ksivaji: does your school block a lot of stuff?
<ksivaji> coreymon77 college  is not equal to school
<ksivaji> :p
<stdin> ooh, I see ban evasion ^
<mattperry1976> genii: got any other ideas?
<coreymon77> ksivaji: you know what i mean
<ksivaji> no i cant get you
<marco_> hi everybopdy
<ksivaji> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<coreymon77> ksivaji: a college is still a school
<marco_> I installed phpmyadmin with adept
<wckdkl0wn> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<marco_> how can I use it?
<coreymon77> ksivaji: anyways
<ksivaji> coreymon77 ya sometimes
<coreymon77> ksivaji: does you COLLEGE block alot of stuff?
<coreymon77> because that would explain it
<ksivaji> ya they block including orkut
<wckdkl0wn> how do i make C compiler make executables
<wckdkl0wn> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stdin> !compile | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ironfroggy> im configure a windows file share from the control panel, but after entering all the information in, hitting OK seems to do nothing at all. the dialog is still open and everything.
* Baccilus re all
<marco_> hi people
<xp_killer> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<marco_> I have a big problem now
<marco_> so I hope somebody can help me
<marco_> I'm moving to china tomorrow and there there is alot of censorship on websites, including wikipedia
<marco_> how can I surf these websites?
<marco_> is tor somehow useful?
<DaSkreech> very carefully :)
<ironfroggy> xp_killer: was that for me?
<marco_> no, I mean
<SlimeyPete> I believe the standard method is to use Tor, but this isn't really a discussion for #kubuntu ;)
<DaSkreech> you can probably proxy out of it
<marco_> how?
<stdin> marco_: I'd suggest you google about, I'm sure there are a few ways to do it
<marco_> I tried
<marco_> no way
* stdin is not sure about the legality of discussing it tho
<marco_> I googled it but no way
<marco_> why is shouldn't that be legal uh?
<marco_> I am an european citizen and I cannot even surf the U.N website, o
<marco_> or myspace, or wikipedia
<stdin> because it's illegal in china to bypass the chinese firewall...
<marco_> oh shit
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<marco_> I don't think is not legal if u are a foreigner uh
<marco_> oh, true
<marco_> sorry
<marco_> excuse me everybody
<marco_> I'm just abit desperate
<marco_> sorry again
* Baccilus Is out
<stdin> yeah, rules of the land you're in take presidents over your home laws
<GuHHH> !pointing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pointing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lazz0> china ftw :)
<lazz0> isnt answers.com clone of wikipedia?
<xp_killer> ironfroggy: lol no me
<marco_> what ftw means?
<GuHHH> lazz0: no
<marco_> really?
<ironfroggy> xp_killer: ok i was gonna say i am not using nfs
<marco_> is that any site similar to wikipedia?
<marco_> or can I surf wikipedia locally?
<lazz0> check it out
<marco_> download it here and surf it on my pc?
<ironfroggy> i really dont want to try and craft the samba mounting in fstab by hand again
<ironfroggy> i lsost my fstab backup :-(
<DaSkreech> marco_: try ##linux
<marco_> uh?
<DaSkreech> marco_: actually yes you can download wikipedia
<ksivaji> is there any command to find  dependency of a deb package
<marco_> DaSkreech: how?
<stdin> ksivaji: apt-cache depends <package>
<DaSkreech> http://digg.com/tech_news/Download_WikiPedia
<ksivaji> ok
<DaSkreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download
<marco_> just a question
<marco_> XML format can be seen thru a normal boser?
<marco_> like mozilla or konqueror
<xp_killer> ironfroggy: lol
<SlimeyPete> marco_: yes but it probably won't make a lot of sense to you
<DaSkreech> marco_: most modern browsers yes
<DaSkreech>  I think that IE is better at it than most
<marco_> so what do u suggest me to use to surf it?
<DaSkreech> marco_: ask in ##linux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@82-43-97-94.cable.ubr09.croy.blueyonder.co.uk]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<marco_> ....
<DaSkreech> marco_: Surf what?
<marco_> surf wikipedia offline?
<lazz0> marco_, did you see answers.com?
<marco_> btw I am in this page http://download.wikimedia.org/
<arash> Hi,  I have two computers connected through D-Link and both has internet, how can I simply copy a file from one computer to another?
<marco_> where should I download
<marco_> @lazz: I am checking it
<marco_> thank you so much dude
<DaSkreech> enwiki I think
<DaSkreech> there was a KDE app to do it
<DaSkreech> Knowledge I think it was called
<SlimeyPete> arash: scp
<SlimeyPete> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<marco_> answers,com is cool
<marco_> thank u a lot
<lazz0> have fun
<marco_> knowledge?
<marco_> Iam searching for it
<aantipop>  is it possible to turn of the explosion-like animations when klicking stuff on the desktop or in the kicker ?
<aantipop> *turn off
<arash> Slimeypete , If I want to send a file to this comp, and the terminal on this comp (let call comp X) has name arash@HEMPC2007 , did I do correct if I on other computer wrote 'scp fileoncompY arash@HEMPC2007 filetocreateoncompX' ?
<SlimeyPete> arash: you will probably need to use the IP address instead of "HEMPC2007"
<SlimeyPete> but otherwise, yes
<arash> SlimeyPete , ok, isn't that exploitable+
<SlimeyPete> arash: nah, not really
<SlimeyPete> IP addresses are easy to find anyway, and scp is quite secure.
<arash> hmm, which IP adress? the 192.168.0.10x something?
<SlimeyPete> arash: yes, that sounds right.
<arash> how do I find that one out :p?
<DaSkreech> You have a Hemp Computer?
<arash> no :p, what is that?
<aantipop> ifconfig
<SlimeyPete> arash: ifconfig
<arash> man, what don't they simply have ipconfig XD ?
<DaSkreech> Dunno I just swung around and saw HEMPC 2007
<stdin> aantipop: I think it's: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse and un-check "visual feedback on activation"
<arash> hem=home in swedish :)
<thomas__> what's kubuntu's device manager
<thomas__> my dvd burning is not working
<aantipop> stdin: thanks, didnt find it myself
<Jucato> stdin: your turn :)
* Jucato waves goodnight
<stdin> Jucato: sweet dreams of pink ponies :p
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> no originality
<stdin> ahh, it was all I could copy and paste at such short notice :)
<Jucato> lol
<thomas__> what's kubuntu's device manager
<arash> it says connection refused :( , and I added port myIP port 22 TCP 'n' UDP on DLink
<aantipop> is it possible to use the mouse-pointer loading theme when i start a application and not the bouncing icon ?
<arash> the other ocmputer is Ubuntu and this is Kubuntu, does that matter?
<stdin> arash: you need to have ssh installed on the one receiving the file(s), or you can use the Public File Server applet for kicker
<BluesKaj> thomas__, kubuntu uses system settings or kcontrol for device management
<arash> openssh-server?
<arash> !find openssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server
<stdin> arash: yeah, but the package "ssh" installs the server
<arash> stdin:  ah great, do I have to start it or?
<stdin> arash: no, once it's installed it will start up
<stdin> arash: the 1st time you try to connect it will say it can't verify the host, that's ok, just type in "yes" and press enter
<arash> I can't send folder :p argh! , oh well, seems to work :)
<arash> stdin:  cool! that exactly happend to me :)
<thomas__> BluesKaj: but I can't find for example drivers that I have for my cd drive
<stdin> arash: sure you can send folders, use scp -r folder user@host:/place/to/put/folder :)
<arash> stdin:  darn knowitall :p
<arash> can you do this to othercomputers through internet?
<fkm> Is there a way to make Konquerors FTP client connect to SFTP servers?
<stdin> arash: yeah, oh and want a GUI? open konqueror and use sftp://user@host :D
<BluesKaj> thomas__,  kubuntu doesn't recognize your cd drive ?
<thomas__> i gueses not i don't know
<thomas__> i tried burning gavve me an error
<arash> No, just because you said that :p (jk, thaks , a GUI is great)
<thomas__> BluesKaj: ok I recognizes a cd but doesn't show any folders or files
<arash> stdin:  hmm, I send from the Ubuntu, does Nautilus handle sftp protocol?
<thomas__> BluesKaj: wait nm
<stdin> arash: not sure, never use gnome. but I would think that it does
<mattperry1976> genii: that test didn't work...got any other ideas?
<[nrx] > Can anyone suggest why apt-get is resolving all download hosts to 1.0.0.0?
<arash> hmm, I realized the root password is quite important to keep secret
<stdin> arash: well yes, but seeing as k/ubuntu have root disabled that won't be a difficult secret to keep :P
<arash> stdin: uh, OK , even though I didn't understand :)
<ShaneN> Why isn't php5-mssql included in the sources?
<stdin> !root | arash
<ubotu> arash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stdin> !info php5-mysql | ShaneN
<ubotu> shanen: php5-mysql: MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (feisty), package size 63 kB, installed size 240 kB
<stdin> ShaneN: it is
<NickPresta> ShaneN, mssql?
<mattperry1976> genii: here is the link that shows me how to setup minicom for what I'm trying to do http://forum.db-sat.eu/index.php?topic=1506.msg4369
<llutz> [nrx] : check your nameserver
<[nrx] > it's fine
<[nrx] > llutz: it's only apt-get that's having that issue.. nslookup returns all addresses perfectly.
<ShaneN> NickPresta: mssql as in MS-SQL, as in Microsoft SQL Server :)
<NickPresta> ShaneN, I'm aware of what it is. Why would you think the repos would have that?
<ironfroggy> ive added cifs mounts to fstab, with the rw option, but when i mount them im told "block device ... is write protected"
<ShaneN> NickPresta: Because other distros do :)
<ironfroggy> but why would it be? im giving credentials for a user that can write to the location on the server.
<genii> mattperry1976: That site shows them using a normal serial port eg: ttyS0
<stdin> ShaneN: then request it added to multiverse (as it's probably non-free)
<DaSkreech> fkm: just use sftp
<DaSkreech> arash: Do you know what root is?
<ShaneN> stdin: It appears it was requested back in May: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2699953&postcount=15
<arash> DaSkreech:  On trees :p ?
<arash> DaSkreech:  well, i would guess the administrator task thingies...
<mattperry1976> genii: when I did this in windows, I set it up as serial port 4 and it worked just fine...it's these little things that make me want to go back to windows, just because it takes 2 seconds rather than 2 weeks of research and still no solution...lol
<DaSkreech> arash: Binary trees?
<genii> mattperry1976: You don't have on the motherboard a DB9 connector??
<DaSkreech> arash: Yes under UNIX all users are given rights and restrictions to files etc. EXCEPT for the special user "root" who has no restrictions
<DaSkreech> So if something goes horribly wrong root can fix it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I'm hoping someone will know the answer to this problem. I installed the "kubuntu-desktop" package so I could get KDE after losing my last install, but when I go through the setup, kpersonalizer crashes. If I try to restart KDM and log in again, it hangs on "Loading Window Manager". Any ideas on what to do?
<genii> mattperry1976: Because then you only need a null-modem cable direct from there to the box you are trying to program
<DaSkreech> however sine he has no restrictions if someone malicious becomes root he can cause great harm
<ironfroggy> is there anything i need to install to make cifs mounts work properly?
<mattperry1976> genii: yes, but I have been told that linux is this miraculous os that can duplicate anything in windows, and I'm finding that to be false
<Chousuke> It's not supposed to duplicate windows.
<Chousuke> whoever told you that was lying
<genii> Chousuke: ditto
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mattperry1976: I'd love to get a hold of whoever told you that and show them how wrong they are
<DaSkreech> mattperry1976: Who told you that? Get him to show the blue screen of Moaning an death!!!
<DaSkreech> mattperry1976: In anycase what do you want to get done?
<arash> mattperry1976 , it has terrible disadvantages in automation (for noobs like me), but KDE is worth it :p
<Chousuke> automation? :/
<Chousuke> you mean things it does for you throught a GUI?
<Chousuke> -t
<Chousuke> well, I suppose.
<arash> well, I mean more of detecting hardware
<Chousuke> hmmh
<Chousuke> never had trouble with that :)
<arash> which is really really really tedious if you have a new computer, I usually recommend to wait on installing linux to friends if they have new computers
<stdin> ShaneN: well, if you need it now there's a deb on the bug page (you should also comment on the page) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/87063
<mattperry1976> I'm trying to send files to my fta sat box using minicom...which sounds simple enough, but I can't get linux (kubuntu gutsy) to tell me the serial path for one of my usb drives...any help would be appreciated
<ShaneN> stdin: I get errors when trying to install that deb about the version of php5-common not being the right version (mine is newer). Is there a way to have it ignore that?
<stdin> ShaneN: there is, but it probably wouldn't work when installed. you can try if you want?
<ShaneN> stdin: Meh...
<ironfroggy> is anyone else using a cifs line in fstab here?
<deviance> I can seem to change Icons or Device names for my mobile phone, any ideas why?
<deviance> Its plugged in the USB port
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  i tend to use the smbfs, not cifs
<deviance> I can access the data fine, its just naming and icon
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  isent cifs a subset of that? i forget :)
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> where can I get the kubuntu kernel patches *standalone*, not already patched into the kernel src?
<DexterF> or: can I safely use a vanilla kernel?
<llutz> mattperry1976: using a usb-2-serial device? ports should be /dev/ttyUSBX (X= 0...15)
<ironfroggy> what package do i need for smbfs? i get bad fs on that.
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  you may want to do some reading up on samba. it might be needed
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> *thud* Ok, now I'm stumped. I can't find anything on KPersonalizer in Launchpad.
<BluesKaj> samba. ironfroggy
<stdin> DexterF: better to ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel for kernel questions
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the fuse-smb stuff for my samba mounting needs
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<ironfroggy> ah i see there is a smbfs package i didnt realize
<Dr_willis> the samba-doc package has 2 whole books on setting up samba and conecting to windows machines
<Dr_willis> smbfs is the FUSE SAMBA package. :) its what i use.
<DaSkreech> mattperry; blast!!
<ironfroggy> yeah ive read a good chunk of those books
<Dr_willis> I make my local network appear on /home/username/Networkl with it
<ironfroggy>  but it was some years ago i set this up before
<ironfroggy> and i had to migrate to a new box and i lost my fstab backup
<Dr_willis> http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtosambacifs.html
<Dr_willis> has some examples.
<ironfroggy> thanks
<Dr_willis> I always had issues with samba shares on widnows machines with spaces in the names. :)
<Dr_willis> the smbfs seems to work better for me.
<deviance> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<deviance> What is Mounting??
<ironfroggy> seriously?
<Dr_willis> Mounting is taking a filesystem and puting it on the 'directory' tree structure so you can access it.
<stdin> deviance: see this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_%28Unix%29
<deviance> For my mobile phone, should I have it mounted automaticly?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I think I'm going to start up HydraIRC on my laptop and try installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package again.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> *on my desktop*
<Dr_willis> If a filesystem (like a hard drive) is not mounted.. you CANT access it.
<deviance> AH ok, thanks.,
<deviance> So thats not a reason why I cant edit its name or icon then
<deviance> Why would that be?
<Dr_willis> if the mobile phone is hooked up via USB cable. You might be able to access it as if it was a hard drive.
<Dr_willis> If it  has that feature.
<deviance> It detects it as a camera
<deviance> So its displayed on my desktop
<Dr_willis> It just sees it with image files.. so it thinks its a camera.
<Dr_willis> its guessing. :)
<Dr_willis> and no  i dont know how to change it.. , never considered it a big deal.
<deviance> Well, my mobile phone is just my memory card, which is a memory stick duo as you find in cameras
<deviance> Okay, never mind then :P
<Dr_willis> if you plyug the card into a USB reader. it may use a different icon.
<notv> hey guys what is LVM defined as?
<Dr_willis> again i dont consider it a big deal. :)
<notv> is 160G considered LVM?
<Dr_willis> LVM is  'logical volume manager' ...  Not sure what you are asking.
<llutz> notv: no, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager
<notv> oh
<[nrx] > Can anyone suggest why apt-get is resolving all download hosts to 1.0.0.0? nslookup in konsole works but firefox doesn't seem to work with hostnames either. DNS is obviously broken but I don't know what to try
<notv> i thought it was about large volumes..heh
<Dr_willis> it can be for VERY large volumes
<DaSkreech> [nrx] : whats your DNS server ?
<[nrx] > the wireless router
<notv> whats the benefit of using LVM/
<stdin> notv: depends what you're on about, but for filesystems, that's not large
<newsense07> hi all, im running feisty  and have just upgraded to amorok 1.4.7 and now under serrings>engine i have no engines to choose from, any help ?
<DaSkreech> [nrx] : where does that get the DNS from ?
<Dr_willis> notv,  you can reize them easy. add more easy.. power user stuff. :)
<[nrx] > isp :) lol
<notv> hm
<notv> thanks
<[nrx] > it's not a network dns server issue, it's definately something i've done here
<[nrx] > might be worth noting that i can only get the wireless connection up and running by using iwconfig
<llutz> [nrx] : have you set a (non-existent) proxy?
<[nrx] > llutz: no
<notv> is there a better alternative to ndiswrapper?
<notv> for an atheros card
<llutz> notv: native drivers, madwifi
<SlimeyPete> notv: atheros cards usually work with the madwifi drivers
<SlimeyPete> mine does, for instance :)
<stdin> notv: if the madwifi drivers don't work then you'll have to use ndiswrapper
<notv> is madwifi better?
<notv> are they open-source?
<SlimeyPete> yes and yes
<notv> i dont really like the idea of XP drivers
<stdin> well, almost
<newsense07> anyone know what package im missing as i have upgraded to amarok 1.4.7 and have no engines anymore ?
<ironfroggy> i switched to smbfs but even with the verified username and password im getting access denied when i try to mount
<stdin> newsense07: amarok-xine or amarok-engines ?
<llutz> SlimeyPete: the hal-part of madwifi is closed source
<newsense07> stdin: thanks much ill try those
<SlimeyPete> llutz: is it? oh right
<stdin> SlimeyPete: it has to be, it's some fcc law
<notv> slimeypete can you tell me the easiest way to get madwifi, i dont think ill have gui up yet
<shad-99> anyone nows how to make gps bu-353 to work with kubuntu?
<BoneSolTeraDyne> Alright, I'm still having the same problem, except that KPersonalizer doesn't even show up. It tries to go into kde, but hangs on "Loading the window manager". Any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> back
<SlimeyPete> notv: it "just worked" for me, as soon as I'd installed ubuntu
<BoneSolTeraDyne> grr... Anyone know what log I can look at to see why KDE can't load the window manager?
<llutz> notv: first make sure your wlan-card is supported by madwifi before trying to use it
<aantipop> BoneSolTeraDyne:   xorg.0.log ??
<aantipop> BoneSolTeraDyne: talking about kwin or kdm or X ?
<notv> i have an atheros card
<BoneSolTeraDyne> I think I found it. in /var/log/kdm.log, it's trying to load AIGLX for some reason...
<notv> ar50007eg
<notv> which one do you have slimeypete?
<BoneSolTeraDyne> "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" is the error it's throwing out.
<BoneSolTeraDyne> Kwin still won't load, though. Maybe if I reconfigure Xorg and untick the DRI option...
<funnelweb> hi
<funnelweb> ich werds warscheinlih noch hundert mal fragen, sry
<emilsedgh> !hi | funnelweb
<ubotu> funnelweb: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<emilsedgh> !de | funnelweb
<BoneSolTeraDyne> !de | funnelweb
<ubotu> funnelweb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kkathman> BoneSolTeraDyne:  there are some bugs in that system that cause those errors with certain ATI cards
<funnelweb> sry
<funnelweb> i forgot it^^
<BoneSolTeraDyne> kkathman, There's one problem. I'm using an Nvidia card.
<kkathman> BoneSolTeraDyne:  well could be something similar, Im saying
<genii> bah keep forgetting to /away
<BoneSolTeraDyne> kkathman, Ok. Know of any fixes for it? I know GNOME, AfterStep, and FluxBox all work...
<kkathman> BoneSolTeraDyne:  which card and which driver are you attempting to use?
<genii> Did mattperry1976 get it sorted out for the usb modem etc? Curious
<BoneSolTeraDyne> 8300GS, nv driver.
<kkathman> genii:  not sure
<sleon> hmm
<sleon> how to stop ubuntu from fingring on my xorg.conf ?
<sleon> each time it changes it and removes everything i add to it
<genii> kkathman: Ok, thanks
<sleon> it makes me mad
<kkathman> sleon:  to my knowledge ubuntu doesnt make changes to xorg unless you tell it to
<kkathman> its a file thats under sudo control in fact
<sleon> kkathman: then what does this in my /var/log/user.log
<sleon> means ??
<sleon> Sep 13 20:03:24 chefe python: Graphics card hardware has changed. Reconfiguring xorg.conf using 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<sleon> and it removed stuff and moved my xorg.conf to xorg.conf123123123
<sleon> and did it already two times
<kkathman> sleon:  now I was just going to say...
<sleon> kkathman: yes ?
<kkathman> sleon:  if the kernel detects a change of hardware, it will attempt to resolve it
<sleon> kkathman: and how to shut down this very very clever machnism ?
<kkathman> so each time you change the xorg.conf with the same hardware
<kkathman> it will change it back
<sleon> Sep 13 20:03:26 chefe python: Writing graphics card hardware list to /var/lib/guidance/guidance-gfxhardware-snapshot
<jessejazza> Hi - i wanted to try one of the other window environments. I'm new to ubuntu and have now loaded KDE. Fluxbox and enlightenment aren't there so what repository are they on?
<sleon> is there a way to stop this idiotic thing ?
<stdin> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (feisty), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<kkathman> sleon:  I would try to re run the xconfig xorg again and manually check the difference between the two
<stdin> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (feisty), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<deviance> Whats a good program to rip CD's?
<kkathman> there's probably a good reason why its changing it
<kkathman> deviance:  k3b
<stdin> jessejazza: both in universe
<kkathman> brb
<genii> yup k3b
<sleon> kkathman: the solution is
<sleon> rc3.d/S20kde-guidance:  /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<sleon> rm -rf this stupid script
<stdin> sleon: until the package is upgraded...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I just might wipe everything and reinstall with my Kubuntu CD...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD, the disconnect left my other name online...
<sleon> ok
<sleon> any suggestion where to install mplayer from ?
<sleon> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sleon> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amnesiac_hackers> hai folks
<jessejazza> thx stdin. I'm still learning my way around ubuntu. Tried KDE and XFCE and like them rather than the gnome
<Dr_willis> install them all. :) thats what i do
<tro> i've got this nice "feature" in my installation, where i can log in as root from a text console without a password, but it's required for remote login, sudo/su, etc. is it supposed to be like this, or did i mess up something with pam's config?
<amnesiac_hackers> ubotu: can you help me i have trouble with tdfsb a 3d fileviewer
<Dr_willis> tro,  sounds like a Huge security hole/mess up to me.
<stdin> !bot > amnesiac_hackers
<tro> Dr_willis: yeah, me too. I fiddled a bit with pam.d's config files when setting up the fingerprint reader, but i can't recall which ones i changed
<deviance> How can I rip MP3 using k3b
<deviance> ?
<amnesiac_hackers> can somebody help me i have trouble with tdfsb a 3d fileviewer
<Dr_willis> deviance,  not sure k3b can do that. I tend to use 'grip' to rip cd's to mp3
<amnesiac_hackers> it gives the eror output freeglut  ERROR:  Function <glutStrokeCharacter> called without first calling 'glutInit'.
<tro> Dr_willis: is it possible that i maybe never set the password for root 'cause I only use sudo and by default the password is not required?
<Dr_willis> Thers also a dozen other tools out to do it :)
<stdin> deviance: you need libk3b2-mp3 installed
<Dr_willis> tro,  by default  root password does not exist.. that Not the same as 'not required' :)
<jme> Hi everybody
<jokijo> whats the best mp3 player for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> direct logging in as root is disabled.
<amnesiac_hackers> hi jme
<Dr_willis> jokijo,  depends on your needs.. try them out. use whats best for you
<stdin> !best | jme
<ubotu> jme: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<tro> Dr_willis: ah, well, if i login as root, i can type anything and it lets me in
<stdin> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<amnesiac_hackers> jokijo: amarok
<Dr_willis> tro,  that sounds like a major issue. :)
<jokijo> thanks :)
<sleon> how is the utility to configure sound hardware under ubuntu is called ?
<tro> after running passwd, it looks like i just never set a password, 'cause it didn't ask me to type in the previous one
<jokijo> i just installed kubuntu last night, i'm still adjusting
<amnesiac_hackers> jokijo: np
<tro> Dr_willis: logging in as root is disabled even from text consoles?
<stdin> tro: we use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<jme> hi all, i'm juste starting with kubuntu, when the live cd boot it ask a me username and password, does anyone know what are this user/passwd?
<arash> sleon, I really need to know that too !
<amnesiac_hackers> tro: use the sudo commands
<hermit> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> jme: it shouldn't ask you for one, it goes straight to the desktop
<sleon> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sleon> !hardwareconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwareconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sleon> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tro> stdin: i know, but i don't want anyone to be able to just type in "root" on my machine and login as root
<sleon> hmm
<sleon> !hardware+sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware+sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tro> right now, that's the case
<stdin> !botabuse > sleon
<Dr_willis> tro,  sounds like you broke Pam. :)
<arash> sleon , you can pm ubotu!!!!!!!!!, stop stpamming
<sleon>  ok ok :)
<amnesiac_hackers> sleon: hardware+sex is cyber-dildo
<stdin> tro: they need to be in the admin group to use it, only the 1st user is by default
<arash> jme , are you in the LiveCD desktop now?
<tro> stdin: right now, ANYONE can type in "root" as login at the text shell and press enter and it lets them in
<Dr_willis> the new iVibe
<Dr_willis> tro,  you mean the 'console' :)
<amnesiac_hackers> hahahahaha
<Dr_willis> try sshing in. :) it may be worse then you thought
<tro> Dr_willis: yeah. the console that pops up after pressing ctrl+alt+f1, for example
<stdin> tro: they can only do it if they have sudo rights, ie: are in the admin group...
<Dr_willis> tro,  that is known as the 'console' :)
<jme> not yet only a user password interface :s
<Dr_willis> tro,  you should of backed up your Pam config/whtever files befor messing with them. :)
* sleon wants cyber-muschi
<stdin> tro: unless you set a root pass then just removed the password...
<jme> i've change the root password from a console but it don't allow root log in
<stdin> !ot | sleon
<ubotu> sleon: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jme> maybe adding a new user will do the trick
<tro> Dr_willis: no, i tried that already. sshd root logins are disabled and if i do "su" then i need to type in the correct password
<hermit> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<amnesiac_hackers> jme: tried adding anew system user
<amnesiac_hackers> ???
<jme> how to add a system user?
<amnesiac_hackers> jme: sudo useradd -system etc....
<stdin> jme: if you aren't being brought to the desktop on the live cd then the cd isn't right
<luca> hi everyone
<amnesiac_hackers> hi luca
<stdin> jme: check the md5sum and it's integrity
<luca> does someone know how to remove a program installed from source with cmake?
<luca> sudo make uninstall does not function
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ok, I figured out where Kpersonalizer crashes. I click "Next" after the "Performance" screen, and it throws out a SIGSEGV signal.
<stdin> luca: then you'll have to find all the files it installed and remove them
<amnesiac_hackers> ubotu:cmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sleon> ok, so can anybody in this channel tell me what is the name of a program with wich a can set up my brand new sound card so i can hear moans in porno films ??
<jokijo> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<stdin> !sound | sleon
<ubotu> sleon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amnesiac_hackers> ubotu:tdbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tdbfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amnesiac_hackers> ubotu:tdbfs
<stdin> amnesiac_hackers: stop that
<amnesiac_hackers> stdin: i trie to get info about the tdbfs 3dfileviewer
<luca> stdin: any idea on how to find a list of those files? :'(
<amnesiac_hackers> i can ask or not ???
<stdin> amnesiac_hackers: then /msg ubotu
<amnesiac_hackers> AH damn sorry stdin
<amnesiac_hackers> hahaha
<stdin> luca: run: script -c "sudo make install"       maybe, then you'll have a log of where it installs stuff to
<luca> stdin thanks
<luca> ah ah did it :)
<luca> thanks
<luca> another thing maybe
<amnesiac_hackers> see ya later folks
<luca> the program I am going to remove is kgtk (a wrapper for gtk applications in kde)
<bigleon> Woooo willy you on???
<luca> which has a serious bug IMHO - at least, on my box it recursively executes itself and the program it wraps over and over
<luca> problem is, I already gave the command "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/kgtk-wrapper /usr/bin/firefox" :(
<bigleon> Sooo, this would be my 7th attempt at getting linux to work on my E1705 I can seem to get 6.06 and sometimes 6.10 but sofar it always goes sour at 7.04 any tips?
<luca> will I have to reinstall firefox for this rather stupid move of mine?
<BoneSolTeraDyne> I didn't know HydraIRC had that feature...
<rectorbi> demonter partition
<stdin> luca: just do "cd /usr/bin ; sudo rm firefox ; sudo ln -s ../lib/firefox/firefox firefox "
<bigleon> Hallo stdin. got any ideas for getting 7.04 to work on my E1705?
<luca> stdin: thanks :)
<stdin> bigleon: depends what the problem is
<bigleon> Well, from what i understand my Vid Card is one problem, it's X1400 Mobility
<stdin> bigleon: does the liveCD work?
<bigleon> well i only got live CD from 6.06
<luca> ok thanks stdin, by all :)
<stdin> bigleon: so you're upgrading to 7.04?
<bigleon> Trying lol
<stdin> bigleon: so what's not working?
<Mr_Pan> hi i have a 3com wifi pci card , i can see it into LSPCI list but i can't see and configure with ICONFIG and IWCONFIG commands. any ideas?
<stdin> !wifi | Mr_Pan
<ubotu> Mr_Pan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mr_Pan> stdin, ok thanks
<bigleon> well i've yet to get it to boot once i go from 6.10 to 7.04
<stdin> bigleon: what happens?
<bigleon> last time it gave some bcmXX error, and told me i was missing video drivers, and time before that it was missing something about a keymap
<stdin> bigleon: does it go to a (text) login prompt then?
<bigleon> if i go in recovery mode
<bigleon> other wise it just freezes
<stdin> bigleon: I'm guessing you installed the ati driver by downloading the .bin or .run file from ati.com ?
<bigleon> nope xorg-xserver-fgrlx or something like that
<ironfroggy> ive got my smbfs mounts working but how do i get them to be owned by a specific user?
<ironfroggy> i cant find anything on that yet
<stdin> bigleon: what happens when you do a normal boot? does it freeze up or just not start X?
<bigleon> freeze up
<bigleon> i've reinstalled and back at 6.06
<jokijo> i cant get amarok to play music
<jokijo> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<bigleon> i'm at ati's page, which driver do i need
<bigleon>  i see xp
<bigleon> and then i see something about 'Hydra"
<stdin> bigleon: hmm, I'd try asking on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ you'll get more chance of someone knowing there
<bigleon> well i'm going to run to local shop, and grab a Cd-rw and burn the live cd of 7.04 and try
<stdin> bigleon: you can order one off shipit too, it'll take a few weeks tho
<jme> amnesiac_hackers: i've juste check the md5 and it's ok :s
<jokijo> amarok says "some media could not be loaded (not playable)"
<jokijo> for mp3s
<bigleon> gah..
<bigleon> yeah stdin lol
<bigleon> 4-6
<bigleon> and i need a working comp by next week lol
<stdin> jokijo: install mp3 support, get the libxine1-ffmpeg package
<jokijo> i installed the mp3 support
<hermit> !amarok-xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vapashos> anyone who can help me with the installation of new kubuntu?i have some problems
<vapashos> please talk to me
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vge> !ask
<vge> :)
<vapashos> ok
<vapashos> i have inserted the cd i have downloaded from the site
<vapashos> i selected starting and installing kubuntu
<vapashos> and it shows me up some messages
<[nrx] > gah
<vapashos> and stops saying starting bluetooth devices
<vapashos> probably because i dont have any on my pc
<vapashos> how can i make it skip this?
<[nrx] > am i here?
<bigleon> i would think so nrx
<vapashos> anyone how can help me?
<[nrx] > is there a default template for routes?
<[nrx] > im not sure how it should look :/
<bigleon> nrx try a google search for starters nrx
<bigleon> i can try vapashos
<[nrx] > i can't
<bigleon> why not?
<[nrx] > because DNS is screwed on here
<bigleon> want me to get you an IP for google.com
<[nrx] > irc client seems ok... nslookup works..
<[nrx] > but nothing else works with dns
<bigleon> try, Http://72.14.207.99
<jokijo> i cant get amarok to play music
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<BoneSolTeraDyne> Well, I think Kwin is dead for some reason. It just won't load when KDE starts up
<[nrx] > nameserver 192.168.1.1
<bigleon> hmm, well i gotta run to the store
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , is your router a dns server?
<vapashos> no one helps me i think its not such difficult
<bigleon> hey hitman i killed it last night after all that work, i'm buying a cd so i can burn fiesty to it lol
<[nrx] > yes
<[nrx] > why does konqueror work.. but firefox doesn't? :O
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , try adding this line: nameserver 24.159.64.23
<bigleon> Vapashos, try and google start up sqeunce and how to ed =it it
<[nrx] > hitmanWilly: i've tried different nameservers (external) and it doesn't make any difference
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , hmm, well, that's usually where dns issues occur...are you using a proxy?
<[nrx] > hitmanWilly: no
<[nrx] > hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37336/
<bigleon> Are you on a college or business network, that might have blocked you?
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , i take it it hangs at 0%
<[nrx] > im at home.. and the rest of the pc's are fine
<[nrx] > hitmanWilly: well, look at the IP it's resolving
<bigleon> it might be possible servers are down or something. well i'll be back in 20 minutes
<hitmanWilly> heh, missed that one :)
<hitmanWilly> im pretty sure 1.0.0.0 isn't a valid ip for that...
<[nrx] > i can't figure it out :(
<[nrx] > i've got connection problems in general..
<[nrx] > i have to manually run iwconfig to get connected.. but that's only here at home, at the office network, it's all fine and good
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , hmmm, sounds like router issues, actually
<[nrx] > can't be router issues because all the other pc's here are fine
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , well, double check and make sure its not filtering traffic to that particular machine
<[nrx] > it's not :(
<hitmanWilly> weird...
<[nrx] > it's defo not a router issue
<[nrx] > konquerer seems to be fine.. works with all addresses
<[nrx] > nslookup in console is fine
<[nrx] > firefox doesn't seem to want to work with addresses
<[nrx] > and apt-get.. well, you've seen what that's doing
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , try reinstalling ff and see if it helps...
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , oh right, no apt...
<[nrx] > uh huh
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , try aptitude and see if that works
<[nrx] > hitmanWilly: same problem
<hitmanWilly> ugh...ok
<jokijo> anyone know why amarok wont play mp3s?
<DexterF> is this procedure any promising for having a 2.6.22 kernel in feisty? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html
<BoneSolTeraDyne> hitmanWilly, if firefox is installed, wouldn't the package be located on the hard drive? dpkg -r and dpkg -i might work in that situation.
<DexterF> it installs a gutsy kernel, but is that fine rgarding glibc and such?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that was my next suggestion
<BoneSolTeraDyne> jokijo, you need to install libxine0-ffmpeg
<BoneSolTeraDyne> !find libxine0-ffmpeg
<ubotu> Package/file libxine0-ffmpeg does not exist in feisty
<hitmanWilly> [nrx] , try dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<BoneSolTeraDyne> !find libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> Found: libxine1-ffmpeg
<BoneSolTeraDyne> ok, so it's libxine1-fmpeg
<jokijo> okay
<BoneSolTeraDyne> libxine1-ffpmeg*
<stdin> DexterF: the kernel doesn't depend on any particular version of glibc
<DexterF> oO
* BoneSolTeraDyne is currently dividing his attention between his book, his laptop with HydraIRC, and his Desktop where Kubuntu is being installed.
<stdin> DexterF: although 2.6.22-11 is the current gutsy, not -9
<DexterF> seriously...? I remember strange symbol errors when I tried putting foreign kernel stuff in distro once...
<DexterF> good to know
<jokijo> bones, that's already installed
<stdin> DexterF: symbol? sounds more like module errors
<DexterF> stdin: heck yes you're right, it was about modules.
<hitmanWilly> you generally need to compile the kernel modules and the kernel on the same gcc version
<DexterF> hmm. 2.6.22 here I come.
<jokijo> i get the error message on the bottom that says "some media could not be loaded (not playable)"
<hitmanWilly> which is why if you update gcc and recompile just the modules, it won't work
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: but that deosn't necessarily need to be the same as the rest of the distro?
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, no, just the stuff in the kernel
<BoneSolTeraDyne> jokijo, did you keep amarok open when you installed libxine1-ffmpeg?
<DexterF> ok maybe that solves my usb issues
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, which includes any binary video drivers
<jokijo> no it was already installed
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, so if you recompile the kernel you'll need to reinstall the nvidia/fglrx driver
<BoneSolTeraDyne> O_O; ok, that's odd. what format is the file you're trying to play? MP3?
<jokijo> mp3, yes
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, assuming you use one of them
<jokijo> and it plays the matthias edwards amarok welcome message
<BoneSolTeraDyne> jokijo, that's odd. It should be able to play it...
<hitmanWilly> jokijo, install libxine-extracodecs
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: actually not. vmnet, ok, can be recompiled. r300 runs Google Earth alright :)
<BoneSolTeraDyne> jokijo, that message is in OGG format, IIRC
<jokijo> ok
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, ok, but any kernel modules that don't come built in need to be recompiled
<DexterF> no prob
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, which is usually video drivers and vmware IIRC
<BoneSolTeraDyne> *sigh* This is about to drive me nuts. KDE still won't load past "Loading the Window Manager"
<jokijo> now it says "No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported."
<hitmanWilly> jokijo, internet radio station?
<jokijo> mp3
<hitmanWilly> jokijo, hmmm....did you restart amarok?
<jokijo> yes
<hitmanWilly> jokijo, all the way, not just into the system tray?
<jokijo> hmmm.. no
<jokijo> okay :) i bet that fixes it
<BoneSolTeraDyne> *facepalm*
<hitmanWilly> maybe
<BluesKaj> jokijo, you must ahve patience, sometimes one has to 2-3 times on some internet stns to connect
<jokijo> that did it!
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, 2-3? maybe on a good day...
<Kein> Where would asound.conf be kept in Kubuntu?  I checked /etc/ but it wasn't there.
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, :)
<hitmanWilly> jokijo, ok, good :)
<BluesKaj> Kein, sometimes it has to be created
<jokijo> this is awesome - i just installed kubuntu last night, i've been on windows my whole life
<sleon> stdin: the problem is that sound card is not conifgured
<jokijo> i'm lovin it
<sleon> is there 2.6.21 kernel for ubunt u?
<Kein> Alright.
<stdin> sleon: no, there is 2.6.20 and 2.6.22, not 2.6.21
<hitmanWilly> jokijo, welcome to the revolution...lol
<jokijo> thanks!
<Kein> jokijo: you'll love it, but you'll need to work with it a lot more.  Say bye to a lot of games if you aren't willing to work with WINE.
<Kein> =(
<sleon> stdin: where to get 2.6.22 from ??
<jokijo> i dont play any games except yahoo chess lol
<stdin> sleon: it's in gutsy
<sleon> stdin: is it easy to install it on 7.04?
<hitmanWilly> sleon, it installs by defualt
<sleon> hitmanWilly on 7.04?
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm, no on feisty, its a pita
<stdin> sleon: gutsy is 7.10
<sven_oostenbrink> I just installed compiz, all great stuff, but now  my desktop pager in the kicker bar is showing me 20 (!!) desktops.. How do I fix this, or how can I simply disable the desktop pager??
<sleon> is there a way to install 2.6.22 on 7.04 ?
<stdin> sleon: you can try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html but no guarantees
<sleon> what is interesting
<sleon> soundmixer (alsamixer) works with 2.6.17
<stdin> sven_oostenbrink: just remove the applet from kicker...
<sleon> but i get error no mixer device with 2.6.20
<BluesKaj> Kein, if you are following an audio tutorial it isn't unusual to have to create the asound.conf file ...i know I had to.
<jhutchins> Is mailmain really the simplest list manager available for postfix?
<uga> hitmanWilly: heh, I got my box. I hope I'll be able to get it up and running ;)
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, try creating a grub.conf or xorg.conf from scratch sometime :)
<uga> an asus pk5 and core2 quad cpu
<Kein> Alright, can you send me it as a base or something?  I have no clue what it's supposed to look like.
<hitmanWilly> uga, good luck...asus hw is usually pretty well supported
<sven_oostenbrink> stdin, okay... how do I do that? :) dumbo question, I know, but still..
<uga> hitmanWilly: basically a motherboard upgrade became a whole box upgrade... so I'm hoping for the worst ;)
<uga> s/hoping/expecting
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> been there before
<sven_oostenbrink> stdin, never mind
<uga> actually they said they'd receive the pieces by monday, so I still don't have it with me physically. pretty excited :P
<stdin> sven_oostenbrink: you found it then?
<hitmanWilly> uga, heh, something like that is how i started building my own computers
<uga> hitmanWilly: the board needed a new power supply, no more agp->new video card, a decent fan system->new box (silent I hope)...
<uga> basically I picked each piece. I could either mount it myself, or they'll do it for 40eur =)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<uga> the only thing I'm not upgrading is the dvd and dvd+rw
<uga> the board seems to include two network cards too... I wonder if they'll work out of the box
<hitmanWilly> uga, asus board, then yeah, probably
<hitmanWilly> uga, my current one's an old asus socket 939
<BluesKaj> Kein, do a locate in konq - asound
<mahboob> How do I install mplayer?
<uga> hitmanWilly: do they run stable? I wanted an intel board, but they had none :/
<dappermuis> mahboob: with apt-get
<hitmanWilly> mahboob, adept
<emilsedgh> !mplayer | mahboob
<ubotu> mahboob: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<hitmanWilly> uga, yup, never had a problem with this one
<uga> hitmanWilly: I've had this box running for whole months without a problem, so I was happy with intel
<mahboob> have tried with no success
<mahboob> have even downl the binarys
<Kein> BluesKaj: I did. =(
<Kein> It crashed Konqueror.
<stdin> mahboob: do you have multiverse enabled ?
<hitmanWilly> uga, im on 13 days, since my last kernel recompile
<mahboob> yes
<mahboob> but theres something wrong
<stdin> mahboob: what happens when you try to install it then?
<uga> hitmanWilly: hehe, when will kubuntu supply a kernel hot-swapping system? :P
<BluesKaj> Kein, whoa, konq unstable :P
<mahboob> sometimes it works to install stuff and sometimes not
<stdin> uga: you can do that now, with kexec
<mahboob> package broken
<hitmanWilly> uga, well, this is my gentoo machine right now, but yeah...
<uga> stdin: kexec? lemme check... is that some sort of virtual machine?
<mahboob> with binarys its says my gcc is not valid
<uga> oh nice... I just found it
<uga> stdin: great, thanks
<mahboob> have install gcc4.0
<BluesKaj> Kein, on feisty
<BluesKaj> ?
<hitmanWilly> mahboob, you shouldn't need gcc with binaries
<stdin> uga: it loads the new kernel in to memory then unloads the old one, you're dreams are coming true :P
<uga> stdin: if that works, I'm already dreaming ;)
<mahboob> well thats what it told me
<uga> stdin: now I only need a geek gf, and the world would be perfeKt
<hitmanWilly> stdin, wow, have to look into that one...never need to reboot...ever...
<uga> hitmanWilly: sure your electricity supplier will love you more
<emilsedgh> uga: no, not gf, you need kf
<uga> =)
<hitmanWilly> uga, its cheap out here...
<hitmanWilly> uga, plus you use up more power on reboot than just running normal
<uga> yeah, I meant you should shut it down sometimes and let it rest ;)
<uga> now it'll have no chances. Running 365/24
<sean__> I'm suing this sudo cp -R * /mnt/backup/irvhome/ to backup my home directory but it doesn't appaer to be picking up hidden files
<hitmanWilly> lol
<sean__> doing
<hitmanWilly> uga, there's servers out there that run for years upon years without shutting down
<stdin> sean__: try "sudo cp -a . /mnt/backup/irvhome/"
<sean__> anyone know how I can recursively copy a group of hidden directories
<stdin> sean__: may be easier to tar it actually
<uga> hitmanWilly: I had mine working for 31 days recently, but usually I reboot now and then
<jhutchins> sean__: cp -R
<jhutchins> sean__: or -r, check man cp
<stdin> sean__: and -a is better for backups than -r
<hitmanWilly> tar can do incremental backups too, IIRC
<stdin> yep, with -u
<sean__> sudo cp -a . /mnt/backup/irvhome/ is going to only do the hideen files
<uga> uhm... I should set up my old disk as backup for the new box's home
<sean__> I want to backup my whole home directory
<stdin> sean__: no, -a does it all
<stdin> sean__: and tar is probably better anyway
<x_link> sudo aptitude instlal mplayer, shouldn't that install mplayer in Kubuntu?
<sean__> I want to use rsync after
<stdin> x_link: yeah, if you have multiverse
<hitmanWilly> x_link, yes, should
<hitmanWilly> stdin, mplayer's in multiverse?
<stdin> hitmanWilly: yep
<hitmanWilly> stdin, wow...why?
<hitmanWilly> stdin, i can see vlc being in there, but mplayer's pretty much standard nix equipment these days
<stdin> hitmanWilly: probably because it depends/recommends or suggests on something in multiverse
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, k
<x_link> stdin: Okej
<x_link> stdin: This guy use dapper, so I should tell him to change the repo to multiverse?
<stdin> x_link: to add multiverse, yes
<x_link> Okej
<phanto1> help alternative to session from gnome in KDE is placing a link in which folder ? I forgot.
<x_link> mahboob: Hi there! =) Change your repo to multiverse at the end.
<vge> phanto1: ~/.kde/Autostart?
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: meh. that gutsy kernel wanted libc6
<cupus> hej
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, heh...
<phanto1> vge:Thanks.
<stdin> DexterF: ahh, because one of it's dependencies wanted it probably
<kcg> does anyone know how to play mkv files in kubuntu perfectly?
<stdin> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DexterF> stdin: so you think I might succeed if I installed the debs manually?
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, no, you'd probably run into dependency hell
<stdin> DexterF: just do it the apt-get way, libc6 is normally backwards-completable anyway
<DexterF> well guess ill compile a vanilla
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, heh, have fun with that....
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, especially on a buntu box
<DexterF> why?
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, imho, ubuntu's setup makes compiling your own kernel much more difficult than it has to be
<Meowmixiscoo> I need some help.
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: how's that? the kernel guys here told me its just hardware support
<Meowmixiscoo> I just got my Kubuntu CD in the mail and I'm trying to install.
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, ok, you know what an init image is?
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: well, sure
<Meowmixiscoo> The CD loaded and everything alright, but then my monitor went black and is saying "Cannot Dispplay This Video Mode Optimum resolution 1280X 1024 60hz
<cupus_> witam
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: built a hundred kernels but been on slackware for years, apt still is a lil scary to me ;)
<stdin> hitmanWilly: Re: mplayer in multiverse, it depends on libfaac0  liblame0  libmp4v2-0  libx264-54 libxvidcore4, which are all in multiverse, so that's why
<cupus_> kto mi pomorze mam maly problem z kubuntu
<waylandbill_> It's been over a year since I even wanted to recompile a kernel. My hardware was supported, so I didn't bother.
<DexterF> Meowmixiscoo: laptop?
<Meowmixiscoo> Nope
<DexterF> tft?
<rasto_> hi guys, is this a kubuntu help channel?
<emilsedgh> rasto_: yes :)
<DexterF> rasto_: no, this is the kubuntu help channel :)
<rasto_> aha ok, tnx bye
<Anarch> Gnome boots into 1280x1024 but KDE goes to 1024x768.  KDE applets can't change the resolution; it has to be done outside X, but not in xorg.conf AFAIK.  Where does KDE store it?  This is an Intel 965 chipset & I have the new intel driver installed under Feisty.
<Meowmixiscoo> Desktop PC.
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: so - what's the story about init images in ubuntu?
<uga> hitmanWilly: now, what a nightmare... should I make this box my first non-floppied box or should I migrate the drive? :P
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, well, ubuntu puts EVERYTHING in there, including filesystem drivers, plus on every subsequent kernel update, its going to modify grub.conf with the new stock kernel
<hitmanWilly> uga, i haven't used floppy drives in years :)
<waylandbill_> DexterF: apt isn't scary. Building all your dependencies with no simple way to remove them later. Now that's scary! :)
<uga> Anarch: are you using some tool like krandr maybe?
<uga> kde can set resolution with it
<kcg> stdin, i got vlc installed for mkv but doesn't seem to work very well, it crashes when i move the clip forward
<uga> Anarch: try execute krandrtray
<uga> and change sie through the small icon you'll get in the system tray
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, and its going to modify all your config files to reference the new kernel headers, etc
<waylandbill_> hitmanWilly: with 1 or more GB of RAM in today's systems, the extra memory usage in a loaded kernel doesn't cause that big of a hit.
<uga> hitmanWilly: I haven't either, but all boxes came with one, hehe
<hitmanWilly> waylandbill_, i know, im just trying to explain why rolling your own under buntu is such a pain
<waylandbill_> hitmanWilly: I agree. Although I think if you remove the kernel image package, some of those issues go away.
<hitmanWilly> waylandbill_, yes, that's possible, but buntu doesn't like when you do that
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, this isn't slackware or gentoo, its not really set up to do this kind of thing
<waylandbill_> hitmanWilly: I've done it in the past. It's possible it's now something else's dependency which would cause a mess.
<DexterF> what, not set up to compile custom kernels? I doubt that
<bigleon> Bleh! had to walk clear across town to grab some cd's :(
<waylandbill_> DexterF: you can, but it's not the point of the distro. The point is to install and go.
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, ok, go ahead and give it a try...i've done it before myself, and trust me when i say, its not worth the headache
<Anarch> uga: Never heard of krandr, am now investigating what it is.
<rasto_> i installed the nvida binary x.org drivers... (i am fresh on linux, my first day)... i got problems with beryl, when i click beryl manager my desktop turns all white. i tried to install the drivers from the nvidia page but i could install the drivers coz of the root pass... help?
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, now my gentoo box, that's a different story :)
<waylandbill_> DexterF: gentoo, slack, arch and even LFS are more geared to that kind of thing.
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: totally is since most of my USB stuff is fscked up in feisty due to their bloody USB_SUSPEND
<DexterF> waylandbill_: I know, I ran slack for 6 years or so
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, ah, ok...honestly, you could probably just rmmod something for that
<DexterF> oO
* DexterF looks at kernel config
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, like i said, EVERYHTING in ubuntu is a module
<stdin> rasto_: you don't use a "root" password, you use _yours_
<rasto_> stdin: it doesnt work...
<stdin> hitmanWilly: not everything
<hitmanWilly> well, just about...
<stdin> rasto_: it will work
<stdin> rasto_: when you use sudo you use your uses password
<rasto_> stdin: i put it in, but it says thats a wrong pass
<Meowmixiscoo> I'm trying boot in safe graphics mode.
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, or just rebuild the usb support module
<stdin> rasto_: are you the 1st user setup on the system?
<rasto_> stdin: yep
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: well doesnt mean I have to build everything as a module.
<DexterF> but where the heck is .config?!
<uga> Anarch: it's an interface to xrandr (rotate and resize)
<stdin> rasto_: and does the command "id -u" show "1000" ?
<uga> you can resize and rotate the monitor with it
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, the source code, therefore .config, isn't installed by default on a buntu system
<uga> well, the image, not the monitor ;)
<rasto_> stdin: yep
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: source package is installed. gabe me a tarball. no .config in there tho
<DexterF> *gave
<Meowmixiscoo> HA! I think it's going to work.
<Meowmixiscoo> 5 points!
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, can't remember of the top of my head how buntu handles that
<Meowmixiscoo> Even better, my Razer Diamond back is working without having to install drivers.
<stdin> rasto_: ok, what about this. does "groups | grep admin" show a list ?
<Prophezy> Hi all
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, the whole point i rebuilt my buntu kernel in the first place was to get rid of the init img so i just used a vanilla kernel and went from the ground up
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: well, ok, that's pretty much what I have in mind
<bigleon> Hitmanwilly I just bought some new CD-RW's hopefully i can burn a cd of 7.04 that will work so i can do a clean and nice install
<rasto_> stdin: rasto adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, and make a seperate /home this time :)
<soulrider_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Prophezy> I use Kubuntu & wonder if i can install windows xp on the same computer?
<bigleon> hitmanWilly, It takes me like 10 minutes to reinstall 6.06 sooo lol
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, that way you can just clean install every update and save yourself a lot of hassle
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: d'oh! /boot
<stdin> rasto_: then sudo will work, make sure you put the password in right. the same one you login with
<bigleon> Ohhhh
<bigleon> gotcha
<bigleon> how do i do that though hitman?
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, since when is .config kept in /boot?
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: ask the #ubuntu-kernel guys
<rasto_> ok so i hafta type in su - and then the pass i use for the login?
<hitmanWilly> DexterF, weird, like i said, buntu has its own way of doing things
<stdin> hitmanWilly: the config-$(uname -r) file is
<rasto_> stdin: ok so i hafta type in su - and then the pass i use for the login?
<stdin> rasto_: no, like I said, use sudo, no su
<hitmanWilly> stdin, i think he's talking about the one generated by make menuconfig
<tro> what governs the ctrl+alt+f1 behaviour? somehow i lost the ability to switch to a console. but it works if i log out of kde
<stdin>  ahh, well that should/needs to be in the source dir
<stdin> rasto_: see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hitmanWilly> that's what i thought, too
* Meowmixiscoo dances as Kubuntu partitions.
<rasto_> stdin: sorry but this are my first hours on linux, u gotta tell me what to type in coz i still dont have an idea what r we talking about here ;)
<Cyc> I'm getting an "Error opening/initilalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device" when i try to play anything with mplayer, anyone can help with this?
<BluesKaj> Prophezy, you can install windows on a separate partion, but preferably located as the first logical disk partrion , then the linux ext3
<MeTa> Do i need high resolution timer support in my kernel?
<MeTa> what is that exactly?
<MeTa> It's a notebook.
<stdin> rasto_: read that link, follow the instructions for "Ubuntu 6.10 and earlier"
<rasto_> stdin: tnx a lot
<rasto_> bye guys
<Prophezy> BluesKaj : you mean i install first windows on the first partion and make the second partition for ext3?
<BluesKaj> Prophezy, yes , and after the ext3 , your linux swap
<Prophezy> BluesKaj: Thanks for the help :)
<Meowmixiscoo> For a command line reliant OS, this has a really attractive GUI.
<BluesKaj> Prophezy, do you have a partition editor like GParted ?
<tro> MeTa: i think the HRTS is a good idea in general. I know VMWare will have time issues without it
<kdehl> Hi you all, I can't install scim-chinese, this is what I get. Sorry for the strange language, but I think the point gets through: http://pastebin.ca/695183
<kdehl> I also have a horrible lag...
<kdehl> Sorry for that, if I don't answer until in a few minutes.
<Prophezy> BluesKaj: yes i have GParted, but i think i will reinstall everything, and install windows first then Linux. Becauce our booking system only works in windows :(
<agentk> ho
<rasto_> stdin: im an asshole, i closed the page by mistake, can u paste it once more pls?
<kdehl> And I can restart acpi manually without any problem, /var/log/messages says: torsk kernel: [1947449.244000]  Using specific hotkey driver
<waylandbill_> Prophezy: possibly could work under wine
<stdin> rasto_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rasto_> haha :D tnx
<BluesKaj> Prophezy, good choice , since it's always wiser to install windows first, then linux , due to the grub setup...good luck :)
<stdin> !se | kdehl
<ubotu> kdehl: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<kdehl> Oh. Thank you.
<Prophezy> waylandbill: i tried don work :( the support said they will develop one for linux.. but NOT NOW :(
<Prophezy> BluesKaj: Thanks bro... and thanks again for the help :)
<Kein> Alright, back.
<BluesKaj> Prophezy, NP :)
<Kein> How would I generate a asound.conf file?
<Prophezy> Have fun .. see you again soon :)
<Prophezy> bye
<Prophezy> all
<BluesKaj> bye
<Meowmixiscoo> OMG YES!!! Windows kept telling me that I had no ethernet connection on my computer, but Kubuntu is having no issues with it!
<BluesKaj> kein , it should already exist as a bin
<Bearcat> hey folks. I'm tying to figure out what is overheating on a laptop.   Looking at kde system guard i see a TZ01 and a TZ02. Is there a way to idendity what the zone represent (cpu or nothrbirdge or other)?
<Kein> You sure?
<Kein> Where would it be?
<bigleon> congrats meowmixiscoo?
<Meowmixiscoo> Thank you bigleon =] . Today is a VERY happy day for me.
<frojnd> What plugin do I have to install for firefox to play this game: http://igre.imperij-zabave.si/igre-hudsk8.php ???
<bigleon> Meowmixiscoo this is day 5 of trying to get kubuntu to work on my E1705
<Meowmixiscoo> =[ Ick.
<Daisuke_Laptop> frojnd: lemme take a quick looksee
<bigleon> firefox should tell you which one yoru missing Frojnd
<Daisuke_Laptop> shockwave (macromedia director)
<frojnd> Daisuke_Laptop, thanx
<Daisuke_Laptop> shame on the author for tying a web app to one particular OS.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, that means you can't play it.
<DexterF> deb I get with install -d go where?
<frojnd> Daisuke_Laptop, I can't play it at all ?
<WaltzingAlong> DexterF: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kein> Can't find any bin files...
<DexterF> thanks
<Kein> Wait.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i should qualify that and say "to my knowledge"
<BluesKaj> Kein , /usr/bin/asoundconf , notice there not dot after "asound"
<Daisuke_Laptop>  Shockwave Player Download Center
<Daisuke_Laptop> We are unable to locate a Web player that matches your platform and browser.
<Daisuke_Laptop> lovely
<bigleon> Bummer
<stdin> frojnd: only way to play shockwave is to run firefox in wine
* Daisuke_Laptop wonders when Adobe's going to get off their butt and do something about that.
<WaltzingAlong> bigleon: just think, two more days then it works
<Daisuke_Laptop> probably the tenth of never.
* WaltzingAlong knows the answer ;)
<bigleon> WaltzingAlong, pfft kubuntu is hating on me majorrrrrrrrly
<frojnd> stdin, Ah I see.... fuc** one way sites...
<bigleon> But hopefully after buying these new Rw's i can get a nice error free copy of 7.04 to attempt to install
<WaltzingAlong> bigleon: any progress over the last few days? other window managers and desktops work?
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigleon: just think, if it takes much longer you can get gutsy :)
<Kein> Alright, found it.
<bigleon> thanks alot Daisuke
<Daisuke_Laptop> (which is quite lovely by the way)
<bigleon> Well Once i get mylaptop running stable 7.04
<bigleon> i'll get my Desktop running gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> sorry, when life hands me lemons, i wonder how an anthropomorphic personification acquired lemons to begin with, but then i make lemonade.
<Kein> What would I do now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> had a bad day with feisty on my fiancee's laptop today
<bigleon> life hands me vodka... and then i wake up  8 hours later not remebering what i've done in a while
<runlevelten> I'm not sure hands imply anthropomorphism to be honest. I mean look at octopusses.
<utente> ehi
<Daisuke_Laptop> runlevelten: but life isn't a person, animal, or other tangible being.
<bigleon> so check this out my 7.04 disk burned Error free
<bigleon> I will see you guys later
<bigleon> wish me luck :D
<WaltzingAlong> laters!
<Daisuke_Laptop> therefor life handing one something implies anthropomorphic personification :)
<WaltzingAlong> luck is for the unstable we have gnu/linux here
<Daisuke_Laptop> she was writing a paper in OOo 2.2, and the entire system froze on her.  she says it's been doing it occasionally in windows as well, so i'm thinking there's potentially a heat problem, as it does run a little hot (like can't use it on your lap hot)
<Daisuke_Laptop> (going back to my fiancee's bad day with feisty)
<BluesKaj> Kein, you're gonna need permission to edit the file, if you are adding commands to it  .. alt+F2 then in the runbox:  kdesu kate /usr/bin.asoundconf
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...he'll be back in a few days
<BluesKaj> oops Kein,  kdesu kate /usr/bin/asoundconf
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyway, she says she's nearly ready to give up on her laptop completely and buy a new one
<Daisuke_Laptop> (which means i get a new toy :D)
<Daisuke_Laptop> turn it into a mythtv frontend, maybe >_>
<Kein> Alright.
<Kein> Should I toss you a pastebin of the console readout before doing anything?
<Kein> I have no clue what to do here.
<BluesKaj> mythtv Daisuke_Laptop...have fun configuring that monster :)
<arash> you guys know how to activate the mousegestures/'draw' in konquerer?
<BluesKaj> Kein, what commands did the tutorial ask you to add to the file ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: that's kinda what i want in concept at least
<Daisuke_Laptop> might do linux media center
<Daisuke_Laptop> because i pretty much just need to stream video (i have a lot of it) from the pc in the bedroom out to the living room
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, if ya want tv on yer pc then tvtime is great...medialinux uses parts of mythtv but it's been updated and is easier to install for running a media center than the older style mythtv
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, thanks for the suggestions :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> there is one little thing i'm wondering about.
<Daisuke_Laptop> is an 802.11g wireless connection going to be enough to stream standard-definition video?
<bigleon_> Ok Hello guys
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: should be, I can stream DVD's with my wireless
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigleon_: are things happy in linuxland?
<Kein> Not sure, BluesKaj.
<bigleon_> well
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: thanks
<bigleon_> my disk is perfect
<Kein> See, it asked me to add a card
<bigleon_> butttt
<Daisuke_Laptop> but?
<Kein> But there's only one card. =/
<bigleon_> i'm getting this error bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode.fw" not available or load failed
<Daisuke_Laptop> it needs the firmware
<bigleon_> Well
<bigleon_> I can't exactly get firmware, off live cd
<stdin> bigleon_: because you need the bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<Daisuke_Laptop> true but
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: if he can't get online, isn't that going to be difficult?
<sea4ever> I'm beginning to like Linux.
<stdin> yeah, that will
<Daisuke_Laptop> sea4ever: it's not just for nerds anymore!
<Daisuke_Laptop> what i'm going to suggest
<Daisuke_Laptop> and this may sound crazy
<sea4ever> Daisuke_Laptop : Yay! suggest away!
<Daisuke_Laptop> is grab a thumbdrive and download it via http (or get someone here to get it for you for feisty)
<Daisuke_Laptop> sea4ever: this is actually for bigleon
<kirk> hey everyone
<Daisuke_Laptop> and transfer it over and use dpkg -i
<bigleon_> don't i have to install fiesty before i can start adding stuff?
<Daisuke_Laptop> to install it :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> it won't be permanent, but it should get you online *for now*
<bigleon_> my eithernet on laptop is working fine
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh.
<bigleon_> but i can't even get my gui to load
<bigleon_> so i can install it
<kirk> i have a secondary hard drive hooked up, how can i  transfer files from there to here
<Daisuke_Laptop> is this a new laptop?
<bigleon_> got it back in april
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel core 2 duo?
<bigleon_> yup
<Daisuke_Laptop> santa rosa mobile platform?
<bigleon_> Inspiron E1705
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a giant yes
<bigleon_> is that a bad thing?
* Daisuke_Laptop goes to do a bit of research
<Daisuke_Laptop> be right back, don't go anywhere :)
<bigleon_> lol
<kirk> how can i transfer files from a hard disk thats hooked up to my new kubuntu system
<Daisuke_Laptop> in the meantime, just a suggestion again, check out gutsy tribe 5
<Daisuke_Laptop> not to install, just to see if the livecd will boot properly, they're supposed to have this issue fixed (if the issue is what i think it is)
<bigleon_> well i'll start the download for my Desktop
<kirk> suggestions anyone?
<BluesKaj> kirk, does the 2nd HDD show up in system menu/storage media ?
<Kein> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/696307
<Kein> I know for a fact that it was running something else when I updated to Feisty first.
<kirk> hmm it shows up with krusader
<Kein> ...
<Kein> wait.
<Kein> That's what it -should- be running.
<Kein> But it's running something by Realtek instead, despite it not showing up.
<kirk> yes and also in disk and filesystems
<bigleon_> i'm back dask
<Daisuke_Laptop> i thought ALC was realtek
<Daisuke_Laptop> k, bigleon_, you have an x1400, correct?
<bigleon_> correctomondo
<Anarch> My Intel 965 chipset seems not to be compatible with `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel`; that *never* gives me legible video, and reverting xorg.conf from Driver "intel" to Driver "vesa" gets me back to where max resolution is 1024x768.  I know this monitor is capable of more.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Anarch: enable feisty-backports in the repos, update, and upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bigleon_> thats right dask
<Anarch> Daisuke_Laptop: THANK YOU for the clue.  I will try that now.
<BluesKaj> Kein, in the kosole type , lspci | grep audio
<kirk> wtf why is this saying i dont permissions
<BluesKaj> err konsole
<kirk> have*
<Daisuke_Laptop> Anarch: no problem, i was in the same boat with the 965 :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigleon_: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhd.html
<vge> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vge> kirk: ^
<Daisuke_Laptop> there have been reports of success using that driver.  it is NOT an elegant solution, however.
<Kein> nothing happened.
<bigleon_> Well
<bigleon_> don't i need to install it before i can start adding drivers
<kirk> i have another hard drive hooked up and just wanna get files off of it and put on here
<kirk> or make the other hard drive available for storage
<kirk> like master/slave ..
<Daisuke_Laptop> in that case, i recommend the alternate cd
<Anarch> Daisuke_Laptop: BTW, my experience has been with 2 old CRTs; I don't have a flat panel to compare with.  But I have older mobos driving the CRTs at 1280x1024.  Any reason to believe the backport won't handle this?
<bigleon_> -.-
<BluesKaj> Kein, ok type just' lspci ' and paste the output in pastebin like before
<bigleon_> so there is no other way i can do it right now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigleon_: unfortunately, i don't think so :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can install the driver and restart x without restarting the live cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> that may get you to a visible and usable state
<bigleon_>  is there any way i can apt-get it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope, it's not available in the repos yet
<FireCrotch_> Running Gutsy, and I want to start my machine to a CLI instead of GUI.  I can't figure out how to do that with Upstart
<bigleon_> ugggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<sea4ever> ug?
<sea4ever> gawk?
<kirk> i have another hard drive hooked up and just wanna get files off of it and put on here, any advice????????
<stdin> FireCrotch_: that's what recovery mode is...
<FireCrotch_> stdin, I don't want single user mode, I want multiuser
<bigleon_> how can i get it to my other machine?
<stdin> FireCrotch_: or just do "sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove" then
<Daisuke_Laptop> well...
<FireCrotch_> Thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> usb thumbdrive?
<Kein> http://pastebin.ca/696353
<Kein> There, BluesKaj
<deviance> I just lost the entire contence of my phone. I diddnt safley remove, my phone thought it was corrupt and replace all the direcories, and now its not letting me safely remove becasue
<deviance> Unmounting failed due to the following error:
<deviance> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<deviance> Whoops, sorry.
<deviance> It also sais getty and syslodg are still using it
<deviance> Any ideas on how to disconnect it
<DexterF> hitmanWilly: against all odd that gutsy kernel and gutsy libc6 work
<knightz> what is the next version of k/ubuntu and where can i get it?
<NickPresta> !gutsy | knightz
<ubotu> knightz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mauri_> i'm not able to configure my webcam
<DexterF> knightz: I wouldn't really go gutsy. it's beta for a reason.
<stdin> deviance: try "sudo eject /dev/sd?" where sd? is the device name
<bigleon_> i'll be back heading out to dinner lately
<stdin> DexterF: gutsy isn't in beta
<DexterF> stdin: ?
<stdin> it's still alpha :)
<kirk> i really need some help with this..
<DexterF> :P
<stdin> beta is on 27th
<DexterF> stdin: isn't it supposed to be released in october?
<deviance> stdin: How do I find the device name
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, that doesn't mean it isn't usable
<Daisuke_Laptop> DexterF: that's comparable with feisty's release schedule
<kirk> i have my secondary hard drive which i just used for storage hooked up, how can i make it accessible with kubuntu?
<stdin> DexterF: yep, the target is October 18th
<stdin> deviance: use the "mount" command to see
<DexterF> wonder how stable that stable release is gonna be...
<deviance> stdin: I dont know how to do that
<DexterF> need to reboot, l8r
<deviance> I think its hdc
<saroset> Any idea how to install something from a disc using wine?
<stdin> deviance: type "mount" and see what's mounted in /media
<deviance> Its sda1
<kirk> any ideas????
<stdin> deviance: then "sudo eject /dev/sda"
<ReALF> hi
<deviance> Ok, that will be safe correct?
<stdin> deviance: yep, that will sync and unmount it
<deviance> Ok :D
<deviance> Error: invalid device /media/disk (must be in /dev/)
<deviance> eject: unmount of `/media/disk' failed
<stdin> deviance: did you use /dev/sda ?
<deviance> Yea
<deviance> Then tried sda1
<kirk> help?
<kirk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> deviance: same error for both?
<kirk> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<deviance> Yes
<saroset> How do I access my cd/dvd drive?
<kirk> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kirk> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<deviance> Could I use sync
<stdin> deviance: yeah, and hope :)
<ReALF> how can i listen to mp3 using amaroK in kubuntu 7.04?
<stdin> saroset: see the "computer" icon in the bottom left, click it, then click on "Storage Media"
<saroset> stdin, Thank you!
<deviance> I ran it sync: ignoring all arguments
<stdin> ReALF: install the libxine1-ffmpeg package with adept
<deviance> I did sudo sync de/sda is that right?
<stdin> deviance: afaik, it's just "sudo sync"
<deviance> Ah ok
<saroset> Next question, how do I install a windows program from there using wine?
<deviance> No monitor though
<ReALF> stdin, thank you
<bmac2> I have kubuntu installed on a computer I am using to run nagios to monitor the network and the hosts at the ski resort I work at
<stdin> deviance: you can also try "alt-sysrq-s"
<bmac2> I can NOT get it to run both the wired and the wireless network cards at the same time
<bmac2> am I doing something wrong?
<deviance> Score, I think its worked
<deviance> Lemme unplug and see :D
<bmac2> I need nagios to scan 47 wired hosts/switches
<bmac2> and 15 wireless aps
<bmac2> any ideas?
<deviance> woot thanks stdin, youve saved my life once more
<rustalot> I have a small (<5GB) partition which I use to move files back and forth between my kubuntu and my windows. How do I make it in the fstab so that /media/winshare/photos is writeable by my user?
<rustalot> I tried sudo chown -R username /media/winshare/photos/
<kirk> Not enabling experimental NTFS write support
<kirk> Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<kirk> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<kirk> im trying to make my second hard drive accessible... any ideas?
<stdin> rustalot: use the options "fmask=111,dmask=000"
<rustalot> stdin: in the fstab?
<stdin> rustalot: yeah, like: /dev/hda3 /media/winshare vfat defaults,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<stdin> or something like it
<notv> can someone help me fix the x server
<stdin> kirk: it's in fstab, just do "mount /dev/sdb1"
<rustalot> stdin: will mount -a refresh the options?
<stdin> rustalot: yeah, though it may be better to umount it then mount it again
<stdin> sometimes it works tho
<bmac2> anyone running multiple network cards at the same time?
<bmac2> or a wireless and another network card?
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I just installed compiz-fusion, and rebooted, but there is no window decoration.. How can I have compiz start some window decorator??
<uga> stdin: and... kexec was _meant to_ work, right? =)
<uga> if unloading the kernel and loading the new one into ram has to go through a reboot process, then it managed =)
<uga> but it didn't boot the proper kernel :P
<kirk> hmmm im lost, probably about to break something lol
<stdin> uga: you need to set some kernel options I think, not sure
<uga> heh
<Kein> kmix is making me very, very irritable. -_-
<mauri_> i'm not able to configure my webcam
<rustalot> stdin: seems to work
<kirk> ok.. i 'think' i have my other hard drive mounted, but now it says i dont have access rights
<stdin> kirk: what's the fstab line?
<kirk> fstab line?
<stdin> the line in /etc/fstab that you use to mount it? or how are you mounting it?
<kirk> it has...
<kirk> -  /dev/hdb1
<kirk> mount point /harddrive2
<kirk> enabled
<stdin> the whole line would help
<kirk> - mount /dev/hdb1
<stdin> that's not a valid fstab line
<kirk> oh ok 1 sec i know what ur asking
<kirk> UUID=82587b18-e704-4d5f-9a90-f8411e4710c7 none swap sw 0 0
<kirk> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<kirk> /dev/hdb1 /harddrive2 auto users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<stdin> kirk: and what filesystem is it?
<kirk> nfts i believe
<kirk> or fat32
<stdin> do you want to write to it too?
<mauri_> i'm not able to configure my webcam
<kirk> i used to use it for windows
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kirk> yes i would like to use it as extra storage
<stdin> kirk: so it's mounted now ?
<kirk> plus it has about 30 gigs of movies and music i would like to have access to
<mauri_> stdin: may you halp me with my cam
<kirk> im brand new to linux, just installed kubuntu last night
<kirk> im not exactly sure
<stdin> mauri_: I don't use one, so I can't really
<stdin> kirk: post the output of "mount" to pastebin please
<kirk> so forgive me for sounding so ignorant
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genioh> hablan castellano ?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mauri_> stdin: do you know someone that could be able to help me?
<stdin> mauri_: you could try in #ubuntu
<kirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37355/
<genioh> ok gracias =)
<genioh> thx dude
<WaltzingAlong> prego
<stdin> kirk: so it's ntfs, and it's mounted to /harddrive2, can you show me what "ls -ld /harddrive2" shows, should only be one line
<kirk> dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2007-09-12 10:08 /harddrive2
<stdin> ahh, I thought so
<kirk> <-- lost
<stdin> don't worry, I'll guide you :)
<kirk> thanks!
<mauri_> stdin: ok i will try..thanks
<stdin> kirk: you want to be able to write to it, so you need to install the package called "ntfs-3g", the quickest way is to do "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<stdin> kirk: let me know when that's done it's thing
<kirk> done
<stdin> ok, now you need to change that line in /etc/fstab
<stdin> so press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab" to open it
<kirk> im with ya
<stdin> then change the line with /dev/hdb on it to: /dev/hdb1 /harddrive2 ntfs-3g users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,umask=0000 0 0
<kirk> done
<stdin> then all you should need to do is "umount /harddrive2" and "mount /harddrive2"
<kirk> the last 0 is red and underlined (dont know if that matters)
<stdin> it doesn't :)
<stdin> or it shouldn't anyway
<kirk> umount: harddrive2 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<kirk> mount: can't find harddrive2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stdin> make sure you put the '/' at the beginning
<kirk> ah
<kirk> so mount /harddrive2  ?
<stdin> yep
<kirk> hmm so i should be able to go to /harddrive2 and see the contents of my secondard drive?
<kirk> secondary*
<stdin> yeah, try it
<kirk> it went now, but it appears empty
<kirk> no items no files no folders, it says
<stdin> kirk: pastebin the output of "mount" again then
<beatrixk> salve un aiuto su kubuntu per favore...a chi posso chiedere??
<kirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37360/
<stdin> !it | beatrixk
<ubotu> beatrixk: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<beatrixk> ops sorry this is my first time on kubuntu
<stdin> kirk: heh, that's because it's still not mounted, try "mount /dev/hdb1"
<beatrixk> thanks
<beatrixk> see you soon
<kirk> ok did that
<stdin> kirk: see if you can see the files now
<kirk> still nothing
<saroset> Is there some kind of built in firewall?
<stdin> !firewall | saroset
<ubotu> saroset: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<saroset> Thank you =] 
<stdin> kirk: is there any output from the command when you mount it?
<kirk> no output at all
<stdin> kirk: and do you see "/dev/sdb1" when you type "mount" ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-71-79-229-244.woh.res.rr.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<danny500> How do I changer the Splash screen?
<danny500> change*
<stdin> kde splash or boot splash ?
<danny500> ok thanks
<kirk> dont see it
<danny500> what about the looks of the mouse?
<stdin> danny500: that was a question, not an answer
<BluesKaj> danny500, system settings/splash screen
<danny500> kde splash
<danny500> ok
<stdin> kirk: hmm, ok, try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /harddrive2"
<danny500> I don't have that
<kirk> prompted me for password, maybe that did it
<stdin> danny500: system settings > splash screen
<kirk> now it says..
<kirk> Unable to enter file:///harddrive2/. You do not have access rights to this location.
<stdin> hmm
<danny500> I don't have that
<stdin> danny500: kcontrol > appearance and themes > splash screen   then
<stdin> kirk: type "ls -ld /harddrive2" again and let me know what it says
<danny500> don't have that either O_O
<kirk> dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2007-09-12 10:08 /harddrive2
<stdin> kirk: show me the line you have in fstab again
<stdin> danny500: you do have Kubuntu ?
<danny500> Ubuntu but I never use the Ubuntu room because they never help me. Even If I sit there for hours repeating the question no one ever helps. So I always come here. Plus this is the room I was given when I installed konversation.
<danny500> And the only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is the desktop environment.
<stdin> danny500: well Konversation is a KDE app, and installed by default on kubuntu, so it goes to #kubuntu, but you're asking a gnome issue
<kirk>  /dev/hdb1 /harddrive2 ntfs-3g users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,umask=0000 0 0
<danny500> same kernel
<danny500> I think I figured it out though.
<stdin> !away > metaway
<BluesKaj> different desktop and spalshscreen danny500
<jordo23> Does anyone have a HOWTO for VNC or TightVNC over Kubuntu?
<danny500> lol. I used to be on here all the time way back when
<danny500> last year
<danny500> I remember you BluesKaj
<Netkiller3714> there we go, Thats better.
<stdin> kirk: try changing it to: /dev/hdb1 /harddrive2 ntfs-3g defaults,umask=000 0 0
#kubuntu 2007-09-14
<Netkiller3714> is Kirk having a problem with readin his ntfs drive?
<kirk> yes
<kirk> Unable to enter file:///harddrive2/. You do not have access rights to this location.
<Netkiller3714> ah ok
<Netkiller3714> sudo /dev/hdb1 /harddrive2 chmod 00007      I think this might be the way I did it, don't remember though, long time ago.
<kirk> im lost, i just switched to kubutnu last night
<kirk> never been on any linux ever
<Netkiller3714> ya, it's tricky but you'll get used to it.
<kirk> sudo: /dev/hdb1: command not found
<Netkiller3714> opps
<Netkiller3714> lol
<jhutchins> sudo mount .... perhaps?
<Anarch> I'm still trying to get my Intel 965 chipset to display 1280x1024.  When I override the monitor type in Settings|Peripherals|Monitor&Display, setting it to 1280x1024@60, then hit [Test] , I get X with no window manager or tasks, just the stippled background and the "x" cursor; but there's no way out of that, and then restarting KDM gives me a flickering blue screen.  Back to Plug-n-Play gives me 1024x768.  I've enabled backports & have th
<Am3ndment> Hah!
<jhutchins> kirk: sudo just gives you root permissions.
<Am3ndment> Linux was MUCH easier than i though :D
<jhutchins> kirk: so it's sudo <command> <arguments>
<kirk> ahh
<kirk> noted
<kirk> thanks jhutchins
<Am3ndment> Only thing that i couldnt get working was wireless :/
<jhutchins> kirk: ... aaand make sure you use kdesu instead of sudo for any GUI apps (so they don't save settings as root in your homedir).
<Netkiller3714> kirk is the ntfs drive have Windows on it?
<kirk> yes
<Netkiller3714> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows
<Netkiller3714> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Netkiller3714> and to unmount, sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Netkiller3714> :D
<Netkiller3714> replace hda1 with hdb1
<kirk> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exis
<BluesKaj> Anarch, have you tried to find your monitor& graphics card in the admin mode / configure and reset the driver there ?
<Netkiller3714> kirk, replace hda1 with hdb1 then do it XD
<kirk> same thing
<kirk> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<Netkiller3714> do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<kirk> yes
<Netkiller3714> ok
<Netkiller3714> ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<Netkiller3714> try that
<Netkiller3714> ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 -o silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8
<kirk> bash: /usr/bin/ntfs-3g: Permission denied
<Netkiller3714> this one will give you full access
<BluesKaj> i still think he need ntfs-config as well
<Netkiller3714> ya. Thats what I'm thinking to
<Netkiller3714> kirk
<Netkiller3714> gksu ntfs-config
<BluesKaj> prolly needs to install it , doesn't come with ntfs-3g
<Netkiller3714> I know, I'm checking
<BluesKaj> and remember he prolly using kde so the command is kdesu
<kirk> i install ntfs-config
<Netkiller3714> ah ya
<kirk> done
<kirk> yes im using kde
<Netkiller3714> kirk go do kdesu ntfs-config and tell us what it says.
<rotman> Hi all.. Is it posible to get a login screen where you can mouse-select the users in Kubuntu? (like the default KDE login screen)
<kirk> NTFS write configuration tool
<kirk> enable or internal device
<kirk> for^
<Netkiller3714> enable
<jordo23> In Kubuntu I have VNC working but would like to be able to connect without having to Accept the connection on my end. To contact computer from work, etc. Is it possible to tell Desktop Sharing to always accept incoming connections as long as I have a password setup on tightvnc?
<kirk> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<kirk>   Major opcode:  144
<kirk>   Minor opcode:  3
<kirk>   Resource id:  0x0
<kirk> Failed to open device
<Netkiller3714> argh
<kirk> it said that 4 times
<Netkiller3714> probably for each hd platter
<kirk> this is really complicated
<Netkiller3714> yup
<kirk> i'm lovin it
<Netkiller3714> well, I gave you the commands but it's just not working. Thats weird.
<rems> Bonjour
<Netkiller3714> #kubuntu/fr
<dappermuis> kirk, that X error always occurs when you try run a X application from the command line
<dappermuis> kirk, the app should still run though
<Netkiller3714> #fr-kubuntu
<kirk> what app? im trying to add a hard drive
<kirk> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /harddrive2
<kirk> mount failed
<dappermuis> for the kdesuntfs-config
<dappermuis> ok, so its already mounted - whats the problem?
<Netkiller3714> lol
<Netkiller3714> thats why theres been an error
<kirk> it says it mounted but when i try to go to /harddrive2
<kirk> i get
<Netkiller3714> It's already mounted
<kirk> Unable to enter file:///harddrive2/. You do not have access rights to this location.
<dappermuis> ooh wait, lemme gues - access denied when you try to access it
<Netkiller3714> lol now we see
<dappermuis> try "kdesu konqueror /harddrive2
<kirk> voila
<dappermuis> that should work, and then you'll see that your problem is a permissions issue
<kirk> so how do i change the permissions
<kirk> yes opened my other hard drive in a new window :)
<kirk> finallllllly lol thanks so much
<dappermuis> np, just remember you wont be able to access it as a normal user
<dappermuis> you need to mount it with the correct permissions to do that
<christoph> hey anybody an idea how i can configure nvidia that i have twinview?
<Netkiller3714> your gonna have to change the permissions on it
<kirk> how do u change its permissions?
<christoph> nvidia geforce 7600
<dappermuis> "man mount"
<dappermuis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dappermuis> check out those resources
<Anarch> BluesKaj: Yes, I have overridden plug & play using admin mode.  The menu there doesn't offer "intel" (which should supercede i810), so I also ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and told it not to autodetect the monitor.
<kirk> hmm ok ill have to do some research
<NickPresta> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dappermuis> kirk, that's the best way to learn - then in the future you can advise other people on how to do it :)
<jordo23> Does flash 9.0.48 work in Konqueror?
<kirk> doesnt make sense though, i have any multiuser setup
<kirk> i just installed kubuntu last night
<kirk> this is should have complete access
<dappermuis> kirk, all users will  have access to their home directories yes
<dappermuis> but as a security setting only the super user has access to other partitions/devices
<dappermuis> you need to specifically allow other users to access those devices
<kirk> hmm i need to upgrade to super user then
<dappermuis> no, thats not the solution
<dappermuis> you need to mount the partition with the option for users to access it
<dappermuis> admittedly, its not as easy as i'm making it out to be
<kirk> hey i figured it out without reading anything
<dappermuis> hehe, excellent!
<dappermuis> what did you do?
<kirk> i went to system settings,advanced, into admin mode, changed the permissions on hdb1
<dappermuis> nice one :)
<dappermuis> though now you probably want to set up fstab to mount the drive automatically in the future
<dappermuis> with the correct permissions
<dappermuis> check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<kirk> wooooooooooooooo thanks u people
<dappermuis> np :)
<judgen> is there an app for controlling different speaker settings
<BluesKaj> what speaker settings ?
<kirk> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> dappermuis: please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<dappermuis> ScorpKing, why?
<ScorpKing> don't want to praat nonsens here. :)
<kirk> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> is there anyway to get it off military time?
<level1> hi, google suggest hasn't been working on konqueror for me recently
<level1> kirk: I know how
<dappermuis> ScorpKing, lol i see, so you want to praat nonsense elsewhere
<kirk> ive been trying to figure it out
<ScorpKing> lol
<level1> kirk: right click, and go to "date and time format"
<judgen> BluesKaj: i want to set 2 speakers only and disable all other channels.
<judgen> BluesKaj:  im waring headphones
<BluesKaj> kirk,right click on the clocl/adjust time & date formay
<level1> kirk: and then play around
<root__> alguien de argentina ?
<level1> kirk: but military time is so cool!!!
<BluesKaj> judgen, alsamixer in the terminal
<dappermuis> lol, i love it how people call it military time
<dappermuis> we just call it a 24 hour clock
<BluesKaj> !es | root__
<ubotu> root__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<level1> why is the clock in 24 time by default?
<level1> !root | root__
<ubotu> root__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<level1> sorry, but its just funny
<judgen> BluesKaj:  alsamixer has same stuff as kmix afaik. Im trying to get some higher volumes. I can hardly hear the sound as its so low. Even at maximim levels.
<kirk> brb
<hitmanWilly> level1, most unix systems run on a 24 hr clock, therefore, so do unix's descendants
<BluesKaj> dappermuis, that's an american observation, not many americans use the 24 hr clock , just their military
<dappermuis> BluesKaj, yes I know - its still funny though :)
<level1> hitmanWilly: yeah, most unix systems use CDE, too.  That doesn't mean my desktop needs to be ugly... although, I do like 24 time
<BluesKaj> judgen,, check your "Input levels" in kmix
<hitmanWilly> level1, CDE has its own functional beauty to it, but yeah...
<hitmanWilly> level1, then again, i think the console looks good, too :P
<judgen> BluesKaj:  does not seem to matter if i put them at max or at the bottome
<level1> hitmanWilly: I'm thinking I might create a kde style to imitate an ncurses interface... it looks cool in my brain
<level1> hitmanWilly: that kind of thing doesn't already exsist, does it?
<hitmanWilly> level1, you'll be one of about three people using it...lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> i think he just found a way to get intelikey to use a gui.
<hitmanWilly> level1, not that i've seen
<hitmanWilly> lol
<level1> Daisuke-Laptop: not possible!
<Daisuke-Laptop> i pick on intelikey too much, he's good people.
<BluesKaj> IN-put judgen, and make sure the the MIX "switch"  turned on in kmix
<level1> ugh, where did google suggest go?
<judgen> BluesKaj:  mix switch?
<BluesKaj> judgen open kmix 'switches tab , make sure the 'mix' light is turned on
* BluesKaj hopes the sound system setup in Gutsy is more integrated and easier to use than Feisty...it's a bloody nightmare for new users 
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, here's to hoping
<pillowpants> why isnt nvidia-legacy-kernel in the repos?
<judgen> BluesKaj: the swithces tab has only two dropdown options. both says input source and one is set to mic and the other to line in
<judgen> there is no mix option
<Daisuke-Laptop> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<pillowpants> i can only see the source
<level1> pillowpants: do you have mulitverse enabled?
<pillowpants> yeah, its all enabled
<pillowpants> i only see 'nvidia-legacy-kernel-source'
<pillowpants> or is that it?
<Daisuke-Laptop> listerfiend - it's nvidia-glx-legacy
<pillowpants> does it compile from sources?
<Daisuke-Laptop> no, it's a closed source driver
<BluesKaj> judgen, check again , there should be 6 or 7
<pillowpants> thats what i thought
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke-Laptop, no, he's talking about the newer kernel interface modules
<Daisuke-Laptop> the kernel module has to be compiled from source though, but the nvidia-glx-legacy package does that for you
<judgen> BluesKaj: only 2
<judgen> in mine
<pillowpants> so i only install the nvidia-glx-legacy?
<pillowpants> and uninstall the nvidia-kernel-common?
<BluesKaj> not the dropdowns judgen , i mean the ctrls with lights
<bigleon> Woo downloads
<Daisuke-Laptop> nvidia-glx-legacy probably depends on that kernel package
<bigleon> Hey level1, i madea  7.04 live cd
<judgen> BluesKaj:  dont got any of those in the switches tab
<bigleon> and it has buncha crazy issues
<Daisuke-Laptop> so you may as well keep it
<brad_> my wireless connection is acting like a crazy person, and it seems to be both the wireless card and the router
<bigleon> it won't start graphiccly
<BluesKaj> judgen, then that's as far as I can go ...bummer
<judgen> BluesKaj:  hmmm
<judgen> thanks anyways
<level1> bigleon: you mean an alternate install cd or just teh regular cd?
<BluesKaj> judgen, check the volume control on your speakers themselves
<bigleon> regular
<bigleon> i'm fixxing to download the alternate
<judgen> BluesKaj:  tried that too, and even with headphones its extremly low
<judgen> BluesKaj:  but in BeOS and Windows i get perfect sound by setting the speaker configs to headphones...
<bigleon> yeah i just started the dl on wget :D
<level1> bigleon: did you try to start in the safe graphics more?
<bigleon> yeah that didn't work level1
<elvin> ?  But it ends up dissapearing in the heat..
<level1> bigleon: let me check, there should be a bug report about this
<brad_> hmmm so I think both my wireless card and wireless router are acting strange seperately
<brad_> because generally I have to reset my whole computer or the wireless router or both
<BluesKaj> judgen , some input level is turned down or the system setttings /sound system isn't configured
<judgen> BluesKaj:  how do i configure alsa better then?
<bigleon> if i understand i'm using the same laptop as you level1
<BluesKaj> judgen, have you opened alsamixer in the terminal and unmuted all the crtls ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> where can I find information about creating my own splash screen for when I log into kubuntu?
<bigleon> one sec gundam
<bigleon> i'll look
<gundam_rx78nt1> thank you bigleon
<level1> gundam_rx78nt1: I would also like to know that
<bigleon> I think you ought to check out www.kde-look.org i'm sure some resources should be available there.
<judgen> BluesKaj:  yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> thanks, I just started to work with Linux and want to customize it like some people has...
<bigleon> hey if you make a really sweet Grim Reaper theme, let me know cause i really want one like that
<_2> anyone in here ever use "wakeonlan" or "etherwake" ?      and don't "!ask" at me...
<bigleon> _2 i've never used it, but hey, check out google you can find someone who have.
<_2> if no one has used either then the question is moot
<_2> bigleon if i can't talk with those that have then knowing who they are is worth nothing.
<groeg> hello? anyone there?
<level1> groeg: what was your problem?
<BluesKaj> judgen, you have ' advanced linux sound architecture ' selected in system settings / sound system/hardware/select audio device
<level1> damn, launchpad is refusing to let me post a bug
<pillowpants> !flash
<level1> it says "there is 1 error" but it doesn't say what the error is
<groeg> i installed feisty kubuntu on my toshiba satellite A70 and the cpu fan just keeps running thus being really noisy. is there a way to control my fan?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ScorpKing> groeg: clean the fan
<pillowpants> how have the rest of you gotten flash to work for firefox?
<bigleon> _2 well i've found alot of resources over google. whats your problem just curious.
<groeg> ScorpKing: Thanks but there must be an easier way
<level1> bigleon: subscribe to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139505
<ScorpKing> lol
<_2> i'll go ahead and explain what i have found.   both etherwake and wakeonlan work as they should, unless linux has powered off the box with the "init 0" halt command.   in which case one must physically press the power button.   you can power on then right back off before it boots and then wakeonlan and etherwake both work again.      so i concluded that linux is leaving code either in the nic or ram that interfears with the power on
<bigleon> Alright Level1, Good evenign ScorpKing
<groeg> level1: i installed feisty kubuntu on my toshiba satellite A70 and the cpu fan just keeps running thus being really noisy. is there a way to control my fan?
<ScorpKing> hi bigleon! your computer behaving today? konversation kicks me off now and then.
<level1> groeg: lol, don't repeat youself, you'll wear yourself out... well, hmmm
<groeg> ScorpKing: I found programs for other laptop computers to control fan speed but haven't found one yet that does the same for mine. isn't there a generic one for all laptops etc
<level1> groeg: I don't own that computer, but there might be something in the acpi
<bigleon> ScorpKing haha i'm back at 6.06 again...
<ScorpKing> ok
<level1> groeg: usually thats controlled by the hardware though
<groeg> level1: sorry...just thought you didn't see it
<bigleon> ScorpKing yeah gotta love my luck with linux
<_2> thus i was wondering if anyone had ever worked with such an issue.   if maybe flushing the nic before power off would help...
<ScorpKing> bigleon: i'm sure there's a way to install via ftp.
<dthacker> _2: that's wacky.
<draik> Hello everyone. How is everyone doing today/tonight?
<_2> dthacker meaning ?
<dthacker> meaning based on my limited knowledge, it shouldn't do that.
<groeg> level1: i bet it's hardware controlled but for instance there's a program for sony vaio laptops: fansilencer
<_2> of course it shouldn't.  but it does.
<dthacker> wacky can be a technical term :)
<bigleon> Level1 when i use that alternate disk i'm going to need to install something b-4 i run that right?
<groeg> isn't there one that works for my laptop also?
<level1> bigleon: wait, what?
<level1> groeg: well, a vaio and a toshiba are different
<bigleon> level1 i'm getting that alternative install, so i need to install a particular driver b-4 i should run the install right?
<ScorpKing> bigleon: not that i know of.
<draik> Anyone here know about installing/running/using Yellowdog in PS3?
<level1> bigleon: well, the alternate install cd won't give you a chance to do that.  What you should do is install, try to boot your newly installed ubuntu, and then if it doesn't boot, theres things you can do
<_2> dthacker linux also leaves code in one of my cdrom drives which causes "boot failure" in windows.  requires hard reset to correct.
<bigleon> wtf my wget keeps stopping after a few moments
<level1> bigleon: use kget or something
<bigleon> kget command not found
<_2> although i boot that box to that os so seldomly that it isn't an issue to me.
<level1> bigleon: are you on the command line?
<bigleon> yup
<level1> bigleon: why not just boot into X?
<bigleon> huh?
<level1> bigleon: switch to vesa
<bigleon> well i'm on my 6.06
<level1> bigleon: X is the substructure that allows kde or gnome to run
<level1> bigleon: I'm pretty sure 6.06 had X
<bigleon> yea
<ScorpKing> bigleon: do a google search for installation instructions of the older versions of ubuntu. back then it was mostly an alternative install cd.
<bigleon> well 6.06 works on my laptop
<level1> not an expert
<_2> level1 only if you install X  :)
* dthacker finds it interesting that linux is spewing microcode. what brand cdrom
<dthacker> ?
<bigleon> okay... alright
<bigleon> level1 you running e1705 right?
<level1> wait, was that version delayed?  it should be 6.04
<level1> bigleon: yeah
<_2> dthacker give me a sec i'll check
<bigleon> so what did you do to get 7.04 running?
<level1> bigleon: run it?
<bigleon> you just put the disk in and it worked first try?
<dthacker> bigleon: I loaded it. and it worked.
<level1> bigleon: oh, right, I had to install fglrx from the command line to get the cd to boot
<level1> dthacker: you have that laptop?
<bigleon> okay what do i need to write when i'm in command line
<_2> dthacker LNT403
<bigleon> and then what?
<level1> bigleon: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<dthacker> _2: googling
<bigleon> and then?
<level1> boot?
<_2> dthacker  2.6.15-28-386 kernel
<bigleon> so when i boot up the disk
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(bigleon/#kubuntu) yeah there was nothing there for me intelikey
<mrksbrd> ok i got my router to connect but will not assign an ip address....any ideas????
<bigleon> set up your DHCP mrksbrd
<bigleon> you ought to just set that stuff up manually
<mrksbrd> should auto dhcp
<bigleon> i'd turn off dhcp and set it manually
<mrksbrd> ok let me try...brb
<bigleon> Good luck
<rgrolemund> well so far with the ps2 mouse everything still working
<rgrolemund> the usb mouse woulda locked up by now
<intelikey> rgrolemund then i sujest that it's probably something that kubuntu does to try to auto/detect/mount usb things that is causing the issue with your sub mouse.
<rgrolemund> ya
<rgrolemund> altough my keyboard isusing the same wireless device and nvr locks up
<intelikey> possable memory leak,  or something respawning to quickly...
<rgrolemund> odd eh?
<BluesKaj> nite all , sacktime here
<rgrolemund> night blue
<ScorpKing> night
<intelikey> not really odd.  just 'notable'.
<rgrolemund> so its not the usb locking up, just the mouse ceasing to work
<intelikey> yes, seems that way.
<rgrolemund> u think it is compiz though?>
<intelikey> i wouldn't put it past it.   try using the usb mouse and not running compiz   see what it does.
<bigleon> hey scorpking if you ever find people having problems with dellwireless mini card send them here. http://dhashi.wordpress.com/2007/06/10/ubuntu-704-on-a-dell-inspiron-710m/
<ScorpKing> will remember that. thanks
<rgrolemund> will try that intel
<bigleon> i'm going to start making a collection of "usefull" links as i go through with my comp
<rgrolemund> apprec the advice
<intelikey> ScorpKing i'm having problems with dellwireless mini card, any clues ?
<intelikey> :)
<Xero> Hooray for K!
<ScorpKing> lol. nope, nothing here. :P
<bigleon> Rofl
<intelikey> :)
<bigleon> You should add that to bot haha
<bigleon> DellMiniWireless issues :D
<ScorpKing> short term sellective memory
<joseph_> hello everyone
<bigleon> hello Joseph how can we help you?/
<intelikey> you can submit it.    'ubotu DellMiniWireless is ....'
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<joseph_> nothing really...just watching what people are saying...f
* joseph_ is a first time linux user
<bigleon> ubotu DellMiniWireless  You can find assitance to install you card on Fiesty at http://dhashi.wordpress.com/2007/06/10/ubuntu-704-on-a-dell-inspiron-710m/
<joseph_> installed today
<intelikey> joseph_ i'm a first time linux user too...
<contrast83> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a package made with Checkinstall to work with an APTonCD disc?
<bigleon> like that?
<bigleon> i'm so confused i need more caffine
<rgrolemund> 2 weeks on linux here
<ScorpKing> !DellMiniWireless
<bigleon> i'm watching mission impossible while working on my computer lol
<rgrolemund> microsoft finally made me mad enough
<joseph_> i am loving it so far
<intelikey> ScorpKing the request will havc to be approved first.
<enotee> i just  azune  can i use it with amarok
<bigleon> lol
<enotee> i just a zune  can i use it with amarok
<ScorpKing> i see. lol. <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bigleon> Rofl
<bigleon> it should have something like "Hey Enistine did you try Google?"
<ScorpKing> lol
<bigleon> just finished MI 1 off to MI 2 woot
<Daisuke-Laptop> hi everyone, long-time listener, first time caller
<hitmanWilly> i think the #debian bot has that...lol
<rgrolemund> lol
<intelikey> bigleon that's #debian mentality.   abuse the poor till they no longer trubble your channel.
<joseph_> hello daisuke
<Daisuke-Laptop> i was just wondering, linux can do everything else for me, can it get bloodstains out of a bearskin rug?  please hurry, i can already hear the sirens >_>
<Daisuke-Laptop> ...and everything gets very very quiet...
<coreymon77> bigleon: and for you, it should of said something like "Hey Einstein, did you try learning how to spell?"
<bigleon> brb
<ScorpKing> lol
<coreymon77> Daisuke-Laptop: ...
<Xero> coreymon77, and for you, it should have something like "You're a prick!"
<Daisuke-Laptop> o_O
<coreymon77> Xero: wow, thats a little harsh
<Daisuke-Laptop> that wasn't appropriate
<Xero> lol
<n8k99> Daisuke-Laptop: are you using a Raiser File System?
<ScorpKing> Xero: be nice
<coreymon77> Xero: everyone here knows that it was just a friendly joke
<Xero> I just don't like it when people pick on others for spelling.
<coreymon77> right everyone?
<Daisuke-Laptop> n8k99: someone caught it!
<intelikey> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ScorpKing> lol
<coreymon77> hey, i make typos too
* ScorpKing can't spell eithr...
<shinda> hey guys, i know this is a noob question but how do I get to my KDE panel settings (not the settings dialog you get when you right click the panel and go configure), but the dialog that lets me select between indiviaul pannels and configure each
<n8k99> Daisuke-Laptop: i had that problem before, Google is your friend
<hitmanWilly> man, i can't believe i missed the reiser joke
<bigleon> alright i'm back
<Xero> We all make typos...
<coreymon77> and when i do, people are free to crack a joke at me
<Daisuke-Laptop> hitmanWilly: they should be able to find out what happened to nina very easily, go through the journal
<intelikey> Xero not me, i just can't spell.
<bigleon> and trust me i always get corey back :D maybe not now, but i will
<hitmanWilly> XD
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> actually, i'm trying to figure out why i can never get svideo working
<shinda> nvm got it, kcontrl for thsoe interested
* ScorpKing loves the people at #kubuntu...
<ScorpKing> :D
<intelikey> shinda you can do that from the right click also.
<steven_> Found the compiz fix in the forums.  Apparently you have to reset the settings to the default after this latest update
<shinda> intelikey - It doesn't give me the option to select between the different pannels just shows me information for the default pannel
<intelikey> possably more obscure, but it's there
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey: he's right, it isn't
<intelikey> well.   let me recant.   can on all ubuntu/kde up to and including dapper.  i haven't seen anything after that.  so it "could" have changed.     (but it didn't)
<shinda> intelikey, check it out because for me theres no drop down list like there is in kcontrol, all the other dialogs are the same just missing that one list
<contrast83> shinda: Have you restarted KDE since adding/removing panels? Sometimes the configuration dialog doesn't recognize new ones until you do that (or you might also just try running "dcop kicker kicker restart")
<Daisuke-Laptop> i had that problem working with multiple panels in kde, it's only available through kcontrol
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey: it did change
<gib> Is anyone in here running 64-bit Firefox?
<rgrolemund> ya
<shinda> contrast83, no never restarted but ya that may just be it, but Kcontrol seems to be a much more convinient option, but one question anyone know how I can have 2 panels on the same level? like I want two pannels to take up the top row each at 50% (I'm using dual monitors so want to have a kicker bar on each screen.
<Daisuke-Laptop> unfortunately
<crane> i downloaded tcl8.4.9-src.tar.gz to my desktop... I am trying to figure out exactly how an where i want to extract this too an how to compile it correctly... any help please?
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop when ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> shinda: you cannot do that
<gib> Have you had issues with 128 bit encryption?
<rgrolemund> newp
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey: apparently with edgy or feisty
<Daisuke-Laptop> the multiple panel options are not available anywhere but kcontrol
<contrast83> KControl pwns System Settings
<intelikey> don't think edgy   heard to much about the bug in edgy.
<rgrolemund> only probs i have are streaming content
<contrast83> Daisuke-Laptop: Umm... Sorry, but you're wrong (unless you're speaking strictly for yourself, and if that is the case on your system, something's wrong).
<gib> My uncle can assess his bank account fine with Firefox on his 32-bit system, but not with Firefox on his 64-bit system.
<rgrolemund> weird
<rgrolemund> ya i check by bank account daily
<flaccid> contact bank
<rgrolemund> kubuntu 7.04 amd64
<crane> any help please?
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> contrast83: um, no, no i'm not, but thanks for playing, here's your consolation prize.
<intelikey> interesting.   they nuked a config option because it required a kicker restart....   not very consistant of kde     or did the  ubuntu team do that...  that would be consistant of them.
<rgrolemund> lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> and yes i have restarted kicker since then
<crane> I asked an hour ago waited for a response nothin so i asked again nothin for a bit so then i asked for help pls.. so sorry
<gib> Hmm.  I'm not sure what else would cause the difference.  I even got flash working for him with the wrapper.
<flaccid> crane: yeah you only need to ask once
<rgrolemund> [21:29]  <crane> i downloaded tcl8.4.9-src.tar.gz to my desktop... I am trying to figure out exactly how an where i want to extract this too an how to compile it correctly... any help please?
<flaccid> gib: bank probably doesn't support
<crane> that was the second time rgrolemund
<bigleon> Scorpking i don't think you really love us
* contrast83 adds a new panel, runs "dcop kicker kicker restart", right-clicks the panel, clicks Configure Panel, and sees the Settings for: <Panel> pull-down list.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ScorpKing> bigleon: :P sais who?
<bigleon> says me
<bigleon> :D
<intelikey> crane - rgrolemund ^
<rgrolemund> no no i was copying his
<ScorpKing> bigleon: then it doesn't count. :D
<rgrolemund> i know how to compile :P
<bigleon> lol
<rgrolemund> well, before i get yelled at again
<rgrolemund> is alien ok to use?
<ScorpKing> lol
<contrast83> Daisuke-Laptop: Maybe your kickerrc got borked somewhere along the lines, because I've *never* had that problem.
<intelikey> rgrolemund yes i saw that it was a copy.    that's why i included you with his post.
<rgrolemund> *hides*
<gib> flaccid, what specifically would the bank need to do differently to support 64-bit vs 32-bit?
<intelikey> so that rather than taking over,   i could just point both of you at that link and let you help him rgrolemund
<contrast83> In the one or two times I've used Alien, I haven't had problems with it.
<gib> I'd think that should be transparent
<intelikey> dragonsfoot would be a good name ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> contrast83: just because you haven't had the problem doesn't mean the problem doesn't exist.
<flaccid> gib: nothing. still doesn't support them US sniffing etc. what actually happens... why does it actually not work
<flaccid> US sniffing= UA string sniffing
<gib> It doesn't give any error message, login is simply never succeeds, but works fine with 32-bit.
<contrast83> Daisuke-Laptop: I didn't say that, but over the course of dozens of different Kubuntu installs on nearly ten different computers, I'd say that if you run into it, something preventable is going wrong somewhere. Just trying to help, man. :-)
<flaccid> what does never succeeds mean?
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rgrolemund> if i miss something sorry, switching back and forth between irc and world of warcraft
<ScorpKing> lol
* hitmanWilly wonders if there's an irc mod for wow...
<rgrolemund> lol
<rgrolemund> ya really
<contrast83> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a package made with checkinstall to work on an APTonCD disc, or how one could add dependencies to a package when making it with checkinstall?
<Daisuke-Laptop> contrast83: by default, kicker doesn't have multiple panels, so over the course of dozens of installs on nearly ten different computers, unless you're customizing kde well beyond the norm, you wouldn't run into that problem.
<gib> I didn't do it first hand, I'm just going by what he tells me:  that he can get on every time with 32-bit, and never with 64-bit.  Asked if he gets any error messages and he said no.
<contrast83> I customize KDE well beyond the norm. ;-)
<SUb-IN-acls> evening
<rgrolemund> yo sub
* ScorpKing over customize KDE
<SUb-IN-acls> i have a question about madwifi
<shinda> Daisuke-Laptop looks like you can get them at the same level, you just need to enable hiding on the panel
<bigleon> scorpking say what?
<flaccid> gib: well that doesn't help. we don't even know the actual behaviour..... try UA spoofing...
<ScorpKing> bigleon: as little as possible. :P
<gib> I could try to log on myself, I suppose but I really don't want to know it account info/password, and have access to her personal info.
<bigleon> I'm going to start my theme project tommrow probbaly :D
<gib> his
<ScorpKing> bigleon: lol. keep me posted.
<bigleon> will do
<bigleon> i'm prolly going to get a freeweb site up for the project
<flaccid> gib: no required. ask him what is actually happening instead of 'it doesn't work'
<crane> ok i read that site and it didnt tell me anything i dont already know
<crane> I keep getting an error when trying to compile
<crane> and I dont understand it
<contrast83> crane: Could you pastebin the error?
<crane> checking system version (for dynamic loading)... ./configure: line 7338: syntaxerror near unexpected token `)'
<crane> ./configure: line 7338: `       OSF*)'
<ScorpKing> bigleon: there are some available with up to 200MB space and no popups/ads
<flaccid> if you don't understand compiling probably something you shouldn't /need to be doing
<contrast83> crane: What are you compiling?
<flaccid> crane: yeah we don't help with compilation generally here as kubuntu uses packages
<dimsum> i get these error when running adept: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), any workaround?
<contrast83> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crane> flaccid: actually I am trying to learn things... I am sure linux developers like people trying to learn how to use the stuff they develop
<contrast83> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bigleon> really? would you pm the link?
<flaccid> crane: yeah, but this is kubuntu support channel..
<ScorpKing> bigleon: if i can find it. gimme sec...
<flaccid> crane: ##linux
<contrast83> crane: What are you trying to compile?
<crane> tcl
<gib> That's easier said than done.  :)  I'll try again, but he's had a brain injury and dyslexia to boot, so it's hard getting accurate info out of him.
<Daisuke-Laptop> just install from the repos
<contrast83> Is it a stable release, or bleeding edge?
<flaccid> crane: why do you need to compile it. its in repos.
<Daisuke-Laptop> learning compilation is nice, but there's *no reason to*
<crane> I did however the repos does not have the version i need
<dimsum> @ubotu, this is one of the error message: dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--configure):
<ScorpKing> bigleon: see /pm
<rgrolemund> o.O
<crane> thanks everyone i figured out the problem
<rgrolemund> cool
<contrast83> crane: What was it?
<pillowpants> boy, automatix seems pretty shady
<crane> for some reason the tar file i downloaded was corrupted/missing a file... I just redownloaded from another place an it worked fine
<pillowpants> after looking at it, i dont advise its use
<crane> never ran into a problem like that
<contrast83> I was thinking it'd be something like that. From my (albeit very limited) experience, syntax errors usually means something's wrong with whatever you're trying to compile.
<bigleon> setting up account, i'll have my forums up by tommrow hopefully
<ScorpKing> :D
<ScorpKing> send me the link.
<bigleon> yeah
<bigleon> i have my domain dtgaming.com but i don't think that fit my theme so i'm gonna get a free subdomain
<linuxbie> algun viruker en esta noche
<ScorpKing> bigleon: you can get free domain names as well.
<naknomik> Does kubuntu support a 3D desktop like Ubuntu does with Compiz?
<nb72> compiz works on kubuntu as well, I'm running it now
<crane> ScorpKing: where do you get free domain names?
<Dragnslcr> Yes, Beryl and Compiz run on KDE
<naknomik> nb72: Dragnslcr: how do I install those? Is there an option like 'Desktop Effects' in Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> .za.org or .za.net is free
<NickPresta> linuxbie, which language?
<bigleon> not a free .com
<ScorpKing> true
<bigleon> TheBigleonProj.anything would rock lol
<nb72> naknomik: depends a bit on the hardware.  video card
<ScorpKing> bigleon: got my other pm?
<naknomik> nb72: I have nVidia GeForce4 MX 400 AGP 8x card.
<contrast83> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a package made with checkinstall to work on an APTonCD disc, or how one could add dependencies to a package when making it with checkinstall?
<bigleon> Yeah
<bigleon> Scorpking you got some type of IM?
<ScorpKing> AIM and yahoo
<bigleon> yahoo: bigleon5
<ScorpKing> added to contacts
<gib> I've never had a single problem with Automatix on any machine I've ever installed it on, but it most of it's functionality is not build right into gutsy, so there won't be much need for it anymore.
<bigleon> hmm send me a msg so i can add you to mine
<flaccid> gib: never say never
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<gib> is built
<intelikey> good read.  http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<contrast83> indeed
<gib> Kubuntu has never broken for me on any machine with, or without automatix.
<flaccid> gib: does that mean it will never do it for any user or?
<hydrogen> flaccid: of course!
<hydrogen> just like i've never had a hard drive go bad on me
<hydrogen> so theres no need for anyone to make backups
<flaccid> lol
<gib> It's pretty much of a non-issue now anyway with gutsy including it's functionality.
<flaccid> 'i've never had a problem', 'which means you never will too' *wink*
<flaccid> or 'ive never had a problem', 'its absolutely crazy that you are!, its impossible coz i don't!'
<intelikey> shucks: looks like i missed a good rant...
<gib> No, but it is also true that many things have been blamed on automatix that weren't it's fault.  I'm not saying no problems are caused by it, but I know for certain that many problems have been blamed on by certain people that just automatically blame any problem under the sun on it when they hear someone is using it.
<flaccid> with all respect, you don't sound like a tech savvy person gib
<flaccid> generalisations are useless. the proof is in the pudding.
<intelikey> and why not.   if the policy is to not support something, and you here that that something is involved, then you don't try to sort out whether or not it's that particular something's fault you just mention that it's the reason that you wont help and move on...
<flaccid> yeah and if we condone it then it only encourages it
<intelikey> yeah.
<gib> Talk about generalizations! Sheeeh.  My point is not about the technical merits of Automatix, or how good or bad it is or isn't but that some people have a hard on for it and attack it at every possible opportunity.
<underdog5004> anyone know how to burn a .cdr file?
<pillowpants> root@HELGA:~# glxgears
<pillowpants> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pillowpants> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<pillowpants> what does that mean
<intelikey> !language | gib tone.
<ubotu> gib tone.: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> gib: it deserves to be attacked and killed.
<flaccid> !pastebin > pillowpants
<intelikey> or fixed. ^
<naknomik> How do I get a 3D desktop for kubuntu?
<pillowpants> sorry flaccid
<contrast83> pillowpants: Any reason you're running that as root?
<flaccid> it forks debian system to begin with, so i wouldn't think fixing it would be a good thing at all
<intelikey> pillowpants i get the exact same error.
<pillowpants> because recovery mode is root
<pillowpants> my xserver crashed, so i needed the command line
<contrast83> ohh, got cha
* intelikey still wonders why safemode would run X ....
<pillowpants> and startx in recovery mode takes you to recovery
<flake> I've got like 2 extra harddrives, is it possible to format them and make them as one large 'individual' harddrive?
<daSkreech> naknomik: What kind of 3d desktop?
<intelikey> and glx* doesn't work outside of X     what did i miss ?
<naknomik> DaSkreech: like compiz or beryl on gnome
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<daSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> !lvm | flake
<ubotu> flake: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<contrast83> naknomik: My personal recommendation: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<coreymon77> rgrolemund: you still there?
<naknomik> contrast83: compile packages? naah... too tough for me
<ubuntu> best linux  version for  a slower computer
<intelikey> anyway pillow  possably the glx module isn't loaded in the xorg.conf due to runlevel 1 ???   idk.
<intelikey> i can't even confirm what runlevel i'm in.
<flaccid> i wouldn't run X under root or recovery mode
<flaccid> is it even possible?
<contrast83> naknomik: That how-to walks you through everything step-by-step. I felt the same way as you about it at first, but now I swear by that guide. :-)
<intelikey> flaccid yes it is
<flaccid> dang
<intelikey> and i would start X as root if it was not starting for user  to see if it was a local or system problem
<flaccid> the Xorg.0.log or output should be enough to clarify that
<intelikey> of course that precludes the use of ?dm
<daSkreech> naknomik: Have you tried to compile?
<naknomik> DaSkreech: no.
<contrast83> naknomik: The next best thing: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=3153
<naknomik> How do I get the nvidia-glx installed?
<contrast83> naknomik: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<daSkreech> naknomik: So how do you know it's too hard?
<naknomik> contrast83: that is done. what next?
<intelikey> isp playing havoc with my connection again
<contrast83> naknomik: run this: grep "nvidia" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<contrast83> naknomik: What driver does it say from that?
<intelikey> still think it may be an attack....    lot's harder for me to track with dnsmasq ip forwarding and the like...  while i was dirrect to the isp it was easy to see what caused the reset.
<linuxbie>  ppero  lloo nnecessiittoo ppaara  ttrraabaajjar
<naknomik> contrast83: nv
<naknomik> contrast83: do I also need to install nvidia-xconfig?
<contrast83> naknomik: open that file in a text editor as root and replace that with nvidia
<hitmanWilly> naknomik, it comes with the nvidia-glx pkg
<contrast83> naknomik: you can. it gives you some options for configuring the card (anisotropic filtering/anti-aliasing levels, etc.)
<contrast83> oh, whoops
<hitmanWilly> contrast83, and you're thinking of nvidia-settings
<contrast83> and whoops again. sorry. :-\
<hitmanWilly> contrast83, which also happens to be included
<naknomik> hitmanWilly: when I installed nvidia-glx it didn't pull any other packages.
<contrast83> naknomik: it's included in that package
<hitmanWilly> naknomik, they aren't seperate pkgs
<naknomik> currently only nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common are installed
<contrast83> that's all you need
<saroset> Help, I'm completely lost as to how to install this graphics driver.
* intelikey would like to play with those glx things....   
* intelikey has nvidia agp card.
<naknomik> contrast83: OK, s/nv/nvidia/
* intelikey wishes his card was supported
<naknomik> now?
<rgrolemund> what card do u haver?
<rgrolemund> have*
<intelikey> riva128
<rgrolemund> ic
<flake> how could I mix two outputs from two different computers into one set of speakers
<rgrolemund> if u want a good card that's supported and cheap
<naknomik> contrast83: Now just restart x?
<rgrolemund> xfx 7600gs
<rgrolemund> $115
<Combatjuan> Could someone explain to me what the difference is between /usr/local and /usr/ and /usr/share or between local and share in general?
<Combatjuan> It seems certain programs prefer to be in a certain spot or at least certain linux distros prefer certain thing.  I can't figure out the pattern though.
<intelikey> rgrolemund your idea of cheep and mine seem to contrast greatly.  i have spent $0.00 in my life time on computer hardware.  and intend to keep it that way.
<rgrolemund> lol
<flaccid> Combatjuan: man hier
<daSkreech> flake: A splitter
<flaccid> Combatjuan: its distro dependant
<sheldonc> Is adept still maintained?
<daSkreech> si
<Combatjuan> flaccid: Thanks!
<flake> daSkreech - a radioshack item?
<rgrolemund> test
<rgrolemund> whoops
<daSkreech> flake: yup
<flake> cool, thanks
<intelikey> Combatjuan google.com/linux "linux file system higherarchy"
<intelikey> err but use correct spelling
<rgrolemund> intel.......only i can see what u just said right? (been away from irc soo long renewbified)
<intelikey> rgrolemund anything in the channel can be viewed by the channel
<rgrolemund> ok
<rgrolemund> then whats command for that?
<intelikey> "that" ???
<rgrolemund> ya, ur page to me
<intelikey> /msg blah something
<intelikey> ?
<rgrolemund> oh ya
<rgrolemund> lol
<rgrolemund> ty
<intelikey> np
<rgrolemund> before this past week, last time on IRC was 2000
<rgrolemund> o.O
<intelikey> i picked up about where you left off
<rgrolemund> so a little rusty
<rgrolemund> lol
<intelikey> been a first timmer on linux ever sense
<intelikey> :)
<rgrolemund> lol
<rgrolemund> i knew it
<rgrolemund> i messed with red hat back in late 90's but was against anything but windows (which i was support for)
<rgrolemund> have come around since then
<Okapi> hello to all
<intelikey> and you admit that ????
<intelikey> :)
<rgrolemund> :*( sorry
<rgrolemund> i have learned my lesson
<intelikey> Okapi
<hydrogen> windows is the future
<hydrogen> right now we are on a pleasent diversion
<rgrolemund> O.O
<hydrogen> embrace the borg
<rgrolemund> rofl
<Okapi> If I re-install Kubuntu Feist , do I will loose everything I have now?
<rgrolemund> star trek?>
<hydrogen> Okapi: yea
<intelikey> hydrogen only if i can access sector 0.0.0.0
<rgrolemund> anyhow once I feel comfortable enough with linux my boss is ok with dumping windows all together @ work
<daSkreech> Okapi: did you have a /home partition ?
<rgrolemund> even our servers
<Okapi> yes
<Okapi> darskreech:yes
<daSkreech> Okapi: ok You don't have to lose that stuff
<Okapi> darskreech: explain how and why? please
<intelikey> rgrolemund good.   may i sujest something less "cutting edge"  or in linux terms, "non-flavour of the month club"  for the servers     and no, i don't intend to be specific...
<daSkreech> Okapi: when you are installing you can just say that partition is /home and should not be formatted
<Okapi> darskreech: cool! and thank you.
<daSkreech> Okapi: Sure.
<daSkreech> Okapi: you can make a list of what you have installed as well if you wanna back that up
<garfield> daSkreech:  for the skydom in beryl what do they mean the demension have to be a power of 2 i.e 1024?
<naknomik> daSkreech: OK, looks like now I got the nvidia-glx installed and working. Now what?
<daSkreech> garfield: the image has to be some power of 2
<Okapi> darskreech: actually I have a problem, my synaptic do not update my system. it is keep saying my system is up to date....
<daSkreech> Okapi: You have a blank sources.list I'll bet
<ether> Can someone tell me if I'm missing anything?
<Okapi> darskreech: I think you are right and just saw it. I am gone update it and try...
* ScorpKing misses his mind
<garfield> Okapi: well its up to date no?
<flake> lol ScorpKing - what's that?
<garfield> ScorpKing:  for the skydom in beryl what do they mean the demension have to be a power of 2 i.e 1024?
<ScorpKing> huh? lol
<Okapi> garfield: I do not think so. It is about a week I did not update it...
<naknomik> compiz-fusion?
<flake> garfield - sounds like any picture you use has to have a resolution of a power of 2?
<garfield> Okapi: are u a kubuntu user or ubuntu?
<Okapi> garfield: kubuntu
<garfield> flake: so insted a pic is like 500x400 it got to be 1000x800?
<flake> man i hate that - I closed VLC but the music is still playing.. time to kill
<flake> garfield - power of 2, not sure how to calculate that, but  1024 sounds like one
<flake> so 1024x1024
<flake> or 1024x768 (if 768 is power of 2, my math fails me)
<flake> dont think 768 is
<flake> those numbers tho
<garfield> k
<flake> http://en.wiki.mcneel.com/default.aspx/McNeel/BackgroundBitmap.html
<flake> garfield ^^
<flake> anyone know why vlc keeps playing when I close it, is there a simple setting
<rgrolemund> are you not actually closing it, but minimizing to system tray?
<intelikey> flake sure it's not closing to the taskbar/systray
<intelikey> ?
<flake> I hit the 'X' and it goes away but music keeps playing in background
<rgrolemund> ya ur sending to sys tray
<intelikey> that can be configured within vlc's config
<flake> heh, now it closed
<flake> makes a fool of me it does
<flake> as if I needed any help with that
<intelikey> :)
<rgrolemund> lol i have asked help on worse
<coreymon77> rgrolemund: pm
<kkathman> evenin all
<intelikey> where's my c:\ drive ???
<ubunturos> kkathman: it evening in?
<coreymon77> intelikey: in linux?
<kkathman> Texas :)
<ubunturos> intelikey: there's no C: \ drive in :)
<intelikey> :>~'c:\'
<daSkreech> intelikey: Fdisk
<intelikey> there is now.
<ubunturos> in GNU/Linux
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> run that and C :)
<intelikey> :>~'c:\'
<garfield> ??
<Okapi> darskreech: What about reinstalling on the same partition...without formatting them? I will still loose information?
<naknomik> I installed beryl-kubuntu (and dependencies) now how do I get beryl to load?
<intelikey> one could mkdir ~'c:\'    in sted
<intelikey> and actually mount an M$ partition on it ....
<garfield> naknomik: alt+space bar type beryl
<naknomik> garfield: there is only beryl settings manager no 'beryl'
<hydrogen> probably better to start beryl-manager
<ubunturos> naknomik: you should probably see a menu within the K-menu
<garfield> naknomik: do u have the red crystel in k-menu settings?
<naknomik> I did apt-get install beryl manager, now it is. I ran beryl manager. but all window decorations are gone now.
<garfield> naknomik: lol did the red crystal apair in your bar down to the right?
<naknomik> yes, it did.
<rgrolemund> wow that was weird
<garfield> naknomik: right click it "select window manager <beryl
<rgrolemund> mouse didn't lock up but wireless keyboard starting hitting random keys
<bigleon> !adept
<garfield> rgrolemund: ???
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<garfield> bigleon: ??
<naknomik> garfield: as soon as I select window manager=beryl, all window decorations are gone again.
<MarcC> how do I mount a samba share?
<intelikey> ah ha it's the ole wireless keyboard random keys bug
<ubunturos> naknomik: Video card?
<rgrolemund> lol ur joking right/
<naknomik> nVidia GeForce4 MX 400
<intelikey> ignore me.
<rgrolemund> lol
<intelikey> :)
<rgrolemund> i am laughin pretty good here
<ubunturos> naknomik
<garfield> naknomik: did the windows come ack?
<garfield> back*
<naknomik> garfield: windows are there, the decorations are gone
<garfield> naknomik: lol
<hydrogen> naknomik: you need either kde-win-decorator or aquamarine isntalled
<MarcC> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hydrogen> or emerald I suppose
<ubunturos> !emrald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emrald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naknomik> garfield: I have aquamarine installed
<hydrogen> then run it
<ScorpKing> cheers everyone! have fun and plz don't break anything. :P
<intelikey> !emerald
<hydrogen> alt+f2, aquamarine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garfield> naknomik: when u mean deco u mean like the minimize,close icons?
<ubunturos> garfield: yes, he does
<naknomik> garfield: yes, the frames around windows, title bar and the minimize, close icons. gone
<garfield> ubunturos: who does?
<ubunturos> garfield: naknomik
<naknomik> garfield: I can move windows with Alt-Left Click. They do wobble.
<naknomik> ubunturos: ?
<hydrogen> did you run aquamarine?
* ubunturos - please ignore my past inputs
<daSkreech> Hi bigleon
<garfield> naknomik: right click beryl "select window manager">kde
<naknomik> If I run aquamarine from an xterm, I get error: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<intelikey> ubunturos if no one else will ignore us, we can always ignore each other   :)
<xp_killer> :(
<ubunturos> intelikey: :)
<ibilic> what is in /dev/hda?
* xp_killer want to got to watch naruto,bleach,one piece and claymore
<naknomik> garfield: if I select window manager kde, the decorations come back, but I lose the 3d effects too.
<ibilic> I am following this tutorial
<ibilic> http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<xp_killer> ibilic: one of your hdd
<intelikey> ibilic every thing in /dev is device nodes  hda would be the first ide disk
<intelikey> primary master ide
<ibilic> but when I get to ?
<ibilic> Type "quit" in parted and make copy of MBR. Copy-paste this command into console:
<ibilic> "dd if=/dev/hda of=windowsxp.mbr bs=512 count=63"
<ibilic> I get stuck
<ibilic> it says:
<intelikey> try sda in place of hda
<ibilic> dd: opening `/dev/hda': No such file or directory
<intelikey> or hdc   even
<xevious> how can i open konqueror (in file manager mode) as root under kubuntu?
<intelikey> !kdesu | xevious
<ubotu> xevious: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<xp_killer> !sda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> xevious: issue the command kdesu konqueror at the command prompt
<xp_killer> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_killer> arf
<ibilic> I am browsing my dev folder
<intelikey> !devices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_killer> naknomik: did everything come back?
<ibilic> I have: bus, disk, fd, input, net, pts, shm and snd
<intelikey> ibilic i wouldn't   jsut cat /proc/partitions
<naknomik> xp_killer: yes
<naknomik> but beryl effects are gone
<intelikey> see what the device is.
<MarcC> how do I restart the network?
<ibilic> ( just so that you know, I am a complete newbie... installed Kubuntu today )
<MarcC> errr...restart network services in Kubuntu
<pillowpants> fixed my driver problems
<ubunturos> !etc/rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/rc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pillowpants> gave up on the old fashioned way and used envy
<intelikey> MarcC /etc/init.d/network* [stop/start/restart] 
<ibilic> so I am trying to run a virtual machine of windows under Kubuntu
<MarcC> thanks intelikey :)
<ibilic> I don't understand why they are assuming that I have windowsxp.mbr under kubuntu...
<intelikey> :)
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> they are telling you to make it
<hydrogen> by copying the first 512 bytes off of your windows hard drive
<naknomik> aquamarine keeps dying.
<ibilic> but my windows hard drive is not mounted
<hydrogen> which is not going to be at all helpful if you overwrote your boot record with grub
<hydrogen> like ubuntu does
<hydrogen> ibilic: it doesn't need to be mounted
<intelikey> ibilic it doesn't need to be munted
<intelikey> ditto
<xp_killer> naknomik: try like me i had allmost the same problems with beryl working bad try disableling graphics etc in sys settings etc then manage beryl settings manager enable crash handler in development
<ibilic> is there a disk manager in ubuntu? like for me to see all the partitions?
<hydrogen> someone already told you
<hydrogen> cat /proc/partitions
<hydrogen> its probably sda
<hydrogen> its not going to be that helpful though because you overwrote the mbr with grub
<intelikey> is there an echo in here ???
<intelikey> :)
<saroset_> Ok, anyone know anything about installing a driver? I tried to follow the online guide but it does some things I cant seem to do.
<hydrogen> thats quite a vague question
<hydrogen> i've installed a driver at one point or another
<hydrogen> but that doens't mean I can help you
<saroset_> nVidia GeForce 6800 driver.
* intelikey installed oss   that's a driver
<daSkreech> hydrogen: isn't there one in System settings?
<daSkreech> I'm almost sure of it
<xp_killer> lol
<ibilic>    8     0   78156288 sda
<ibilic>    8     1   52403998 sda1
<ibilic>    8     2    2032222 sda2
<ibilic>    8     3   22683780 sda3
<ibilic>    8     4          1 sda4
<ibilic>    8     5    1028128 sda5
<ibilic>    8    16   78156288 sdb
<hydrogen> @@@
<intelikey> sda
<hydrogen> down!
<hydrogen> saroset: sudo apt-get instlal nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ic3man> hi
<saroset> hydrogen, thank you.
<intelikey> nalioth's back
<tazgodx> umm, i was watching a video in VLC and i closed it, and now i have the audio still playing. anyw ay to kill this audio?
<nalioth> intelikey: i've never left
<ibilic> so I just replace the "hda" with "sda"? ok I'll try it
<intelikey> oh.   ;/
<Vnzlaguy> Hi
<Vnzlaguy> i need help
<nalioth> tazgodx: open a console and type "killall vlc"
<hydrogen> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vnzlaguy> i'm trying to install kubuntu
<hydrogen> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> well welcome back to where you never left nalioth
<Vnzlaguy> kkk
<nalioth> intelikey: :)
<tazgodx> says no process killed :(
<Vnzlaguy> ok i'm getting this warning The file system on /dev/hda2 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting
<naknomik> Can I upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty? I'm running Kubuntu
<Vnzlaguy> i don't know what should i do there
<hydrogen> naknomik: you probably shouldn't.
<daSkreech> Vnzlaguy: Set the partition you have marked as / to format
<nalioth> naknomik: yes, but we recommend you wait until the official release
<daSkreech> naknomik:
<daSkreech> Yes
<Vnzlaguy> ko
<ibilic> it worked, thanks!!!
<Vnzlaguy> that's it?
<daSkreech> Vnzlaguy: yup
<Vnzlaguy> yay it worked
<Vnzlaguy> thanks a lot
<daSkreech> naknomik: Though asking that question probably means you shouldn't :)
<xp_killer> naknomik: wait untill november
<naknomik> I'm running on a "play" machine, if something breaks I'll reinstall everything.
<intelikey> Vnzlaguy unless you are intentionaly protecting data on the /  then format it.
<Vnzlaguy> nah
<Vnzlaguy> the other partition is where i have my music
<daSkreech> xp_killer: Umm the 10th isn't november
<naknomik> I want to try KDE 4 Beta 2
<daSkreech> naknomik: There is a live Cd you can run
<Vnzlaguy> how long this should take?
<hydrogen> you can do beta2 in feisty
<naknomik> daSkreech: LiveCD of KDE 4?
<intelikey> and i hope that they change that in the installer.   installers for linux should NOT demand a clean root fs   a request is fine but being unflexable is not.
<daSkreech> naknomik: yes
<xp_killer> daSkreech: they say the end of october but is best is she wait and ask question u never know if it haves a huge problem
<daSkreech> Vnzlaguy: blazing fast
<naknomik> hydrogen: I followed the directions but KDE 4 doesn't seem to be working.
<daSkreech> Vnzlaguy: the entire install is about the time it takes windows to do the format
<Vnzlaguy> it's on 24% already (:
<hydrogen> intelikey: err, its much better to demand a clean one than to possibly overwrite half of the files and cause a superb0rked system
<xp_killer> daSkreech: like the first time xp came out did u install it one time?
<Vnzlaguy> yeah haha
<rgrolemund> daSkreech; tru dat
<intelikey> hydrogen not in my assessment of it. it's not.    tell me what you think i should do, then do what i say.
<daSkreech> xp_killer: I don't recall installing it at all
<intelikey> hydrogen if i wanted a windows installer i'd install windows
<MarcC> how do I type a folder name with spaces in it on the command line
<rgrolemund> lol
<MarcC> ?
<flake> why is the new nvidia driver 100.14.11 and mine is 1.0.97, legacy is 1.0.96
<hydrogen> intelikey: right.. but no installer should do things that are known to be a bad idea
<MarcC> I need to mount a folder but it has spaces in the name.
<flaccid> MarcC:  use \ but can tab complete using tab
<rgrolemund> intel; u kill me man
<MarcC> flaccid: My\ Music ?
<rgrolemund> got me rollin
<intelikey> hydrogen wrong.   no installer should refuse to do what the user tells them to.
<flake> what is IA32 and how is that different from x86
<MarcC> I didn't know it could tab-complete the name of a windows share
<hydrogen> intelikey: sure it should
<intelikey> gripe complain   fine.   but do it anyway.
<flaccid> MarcC:  yeah
<naknomik> I followed the directions on the kubuntu page, to get KDE 4, I have added it as a new session, when I login with that session, I get a big panel with two big blobs and a text 'This object could not be loaded' No K menu, no task bar, or nothing else.
<intelikey> hydrogen why ?
<hydrogen> intelikey: the majority of people using said installer are not knowledgeable about what they are doing to be given the power to make bad decisions
<LiquidXTC> anyone here fluent with airmon-ng, some of the issues, and could give me a hand??
<intelikey> hydrogen i see, you have the "the poor fools are to stupid to use their computers, so we have to protect them from their selves." attitude.   sorry but i'm one of the poor fools and you are too, so that don't wash in my book.
<flake> well I'm off to upgrade from 1.0.97 to 100.14.11, wash me luck
* xp_killer cudle up under his sheet because it's rainning,at the same time having fun talking to his noob friends :)
<daSkreech> LiquidXTC: With what?
* xp_killer im going to take a break to watch some cartoon >_< here i come naruto
<naknomik> hydrogen?
<hydrogen> naknomik: that is kde4 beta2
<hydrogen> in all its glory
<hydrogen> no error on your part
* xp_killer mouse wheel just broke q_p can crazy gleu fix it?
<Vnzlaguy> if i mount my hard drives that are on NTFS will i lose my information there?
<hydrogen> no
<daSkreech> Vnzlaguy: don't write to them :)
<xp_killer> lol
<hydrogen> writing is fine
<level1> hi, does anyone here know how to connect to efnet?  all of their servers reject me
<hydrogen> just use ntfs-3g
<emonkey> hmm kde4 ... dows anbody knwo why I've got just two strange widgets at the the bottom with the message "this object could not be created" ?
<daSkreech> You can but with a warning
<xp_killer> write write write write write write write write write write write write write
<flaccid> Vnzlaguy: no
<hydrogen> emonkey: because thats kde4 beta2
<Vnzlaguy> ok
<emonkey> hydrogen, k 
<hydrogen> emonkey: you can still run kde4 apps in it
<flaccid> ntfs-3g is pretty stable now
<level1> emonkey: lol, it'll get better, we swear!
<naknomik> hydrogen: is it broken on Feisty?
<xp_killer> flaccid: ntfs-config
<hydrogen> naknomik: it's broken on  everything
<hydrogen> its not just feisty
<emonkey> hydrogen, level1 no problem I'm just testing it here on my surftstation
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> but do test out the not-desktop :)
<hydrogen> kdegames4 is very nice
<xp_killer> kubuntu remind me of xp everytime it crashes
<Lega> Hello.
<emonkey> really... maybe I should reactivate kicker
<flaccid> xp_killer: wh are you talking to me?
<hydrogen> kdebase is kind of riddiculous in size though
<Lega> Anyone particularly want to help out a linux n00b?
<Vnzlaguy> you are not alone haha
* Vnzlaguy is a noob
<emonkey> just and we'll see if we can help
<Lega> Haha, well, at least I'm not the only one...
<hydrogen> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xp_killer> flaccid: if u keep telling other ntfs-3g they will only install that wich is a bad thing it's best if they install ntfs-config
<level1> hydrogen: our !ask is much nicer than the #java ~ask
<Lega> Well, I want to be able to login as root user. Just plain root, not as root in the console, but root overall.
<flaccid> xp_killer: incorrect, they should follow the howto on the wiki
* xp_killer i'm going now
<hydrogen> Lega: no you don't.
<flaccid> where can i d/l openssh-server pacakge manually for dapper?
<Lega> Oh, wait, I just had an idea.
<flaccid> can't see link to .deb here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/openssh-server
<Lega> hydrogen: Why not?
<hydrogen> Lega: there is absolutely no reason to run it as root
<hydrogen> and there are plenty of reasons ont to
<Lega> I think it'd be far more useful to be root and not have to type in my password for every little thing.
<emonkey> Lega, if really want to activate root, it's very simple
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> because if your running as root
<hydrogen> and you are running an app that has a security hole
<hydrogen> of which there are many
<Lega> Ah...
<Lega> I see your point.
<hydrogen> and it gets exploited
<hydrogen> now the person has root access
<hydrogen> instead of limited access
<Lega> Right... :E
<intelikey> Lega there is a setting in kcontrol that will allow root login through kdm    setting the root password is as simple as    sudo passwd    and enter the new password.    but it is not a really good idea to use gui apps as root   nor to login as root in general    but esspecially  DO NOT run internet apps as root.
<Lega> Hmm, well, I think I just thought of a way past my problem.
<emonkey> if you just want to have a root shell, use the sudo -i command
<Lega> Is it bad to sudo su whenever I run a console?
* xp_killer doscan >_<
<hydrogen> Lega: I think that you can increase the sudo timeout to 24h (or never) so you only have to enter your password once
<flaccid> Lega: yes
<hydrogen> Lega: yea, you should at least do sudo su -
<intelikey> Lega depends on what you do in that console
<Meowmixiscoo> Big problem.
<hydrogen> to get a root environment
<hydrogen> but sudo -i is a shortcut for that
<flaccid> sudo -i is handy
<hydrogen> as sudo -s is a shortcut for sudo su
<Meowmixiscoo> I tried that thing for my drivers and now it wont load. It just goes to a black screen that I can type in.
* Lega checks out sudo --help.
<Lega> Also... Super Karamba is a little wonky.
<intelikey> Lega   man man    or    man intro
<Lega> Why use man instead of --help?
<intelikey> try it and see
<hydrogen> it looks like you can visudo and set passwd_timeout = 0
<Lega> Oh, online reference manuals.
<intelikey> more info    authors notes.  search feature
<hydrogen> in some cases
<hydrogen> and in some cases --help is more up to date
<hydrogen> its kind of hit or miss :
<hydrogen> try both
<hydrogen> and combine the two
<intelikey> in some cases hydrogen i agree.
<hydrogen> jesus
<intelikey> but some commands --help yelds nothing
<pillowpants> does anyone know the name of the opensource limewire?
<pillowpants> its called frostwire or something along those lines
<Lega> I don't really understand what sudo -i does.
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, can you specify your problem more exactly?
<intelikey> makes it a login shell
<hydrogen> Lega: its the same as su -
<Lega> But I shouldn't be doing sudo su, then passwording, and then running around in that terminal as a root, right?
<pillowpants> wait, that is it
<Lega> Oh.
<intelikey> i.e. the root env
<Lega> Oh, okay.
<hydrogen> you can do that if you want
<[ifr0g] > pillowpants, yes you are right FrostWire.
<CU1> Hi - How does one mount the cdrom drive??it will mount ok upon boot, but the is no longer mounted at some pont till reboot.
<Lega> Is there anything bad/dangerous about doing it like there is with running root in GUI?
<Meowmixiscoo> Not really =/. I tried to update my nVidia drivers with a command someone gave me in this channel and now Kubuntu just goes to a black screen with a command line that doesn't display or respond to anything.
<daSkreech> level1: what's jave ~ask ?
<Lega> *the gui
<hydrogen> Lega: the same things
<Meowmixiscoo> I started in recovery mode and that works.
<Lega> Ah. :\
<hydrogen> Lega: you really should only be root to do things that you can't do as a normal user
<Lega> Yeah... I think I just got into the habit instead of prefacing everything with sudo.
<intelikey> Lega yes.   root is unrestricted,   that is you can fix or break anything from root   that's not true with user accounts.
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, who gave you which command?
<intelikey> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Meowmixiscoo> Hydrogen. It did update something.
<daSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> Lega maybe you should read   http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Lega> I'll get on that, thanks. :D
<Lega> chmod is the command to change permissions on a folder, right?
<hydrogen> yea
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, Did you changed from nv to nvidia, do you know that?
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, huh?
<CU1> Help please - How mount cdrom, using perhaps Konqueror? thx
<Lega> See, the problem I'm having is, I just mounted an external harddrive into /mnt/harddrive/, and I can't browse it in the gui as my normal user account because I don't have the right permissions.
<daSkreech> Lega: the difference is that in a GUI you have many things running most of which you did not explictly start as that user (though they are running as that user)
<emonkey> nv ist the opensource nvidia driver, nvidia the priprietyr one
<hydrogen> CU1: navigate to cdrom:/ in konqueror
<hydrogen> Lega: you need to mount it with the user option
<level1> daSkreech:  actually, I'm wrong, ~ask is very mean, but some of the other stuff that goes on in that channel is downright abusive
<daSkreech> Lega: in the command line you have many things running as that user but you know you started them and >hopefully< what they are
<hydrogen> Lega: assuming its in /etc/fstab, just add ,user to the fourth column
<Lega> Lemme check...
<hydrogen> and then you can mount as the user
<daSkreech> level1: Thank goodness we use python then eh ?
<ether> If I have a http/dns server connected to the WAN port of a router, what do I need to do to make the other computers on the router connect to that server?
<CU1> hydrogen: Thx, but doesn't work - nolthing shows up there.
<level1> daSkreech: I love the language, but the support sucks and the ides are pretty bad
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, if you type lspci|grep VGA in a console what does it say?
<hydrogen> CU1: what kind of cd is it?
<CU1> hydrogen: also /media/cdrom0 - same thing
<level1> ~ask isn't very mean, I meant to say
<rafael> hmm how do i put my monitor resolution at the max?
<daSkreech> level1: I thought the eclipse was like the mercedes of FOSS IDEs?
<CU1> hydrogen: it's a sw cd with windows application sw, labview, , notfrom microsoft,
<Lega> I have no idea what I should do with this fstab file. :E
<CU1> hydrogen: it will mount at boot, buth then the mount goes away, even though the cd is still in the drive,
<naknomik> is there a 'Weather' applet on Kubuntu like in Ubuntu?
<hydrogen> Lega: look for the line that has /mnt/harddrive
<intelikey> Lega also, don't misunderstand me, i do NOT think that the ubuntu "root jr." approach is any safer than a secure root password and using su -   the best way would be to setup sudoers correctly.    as is, in some cases; it gives a false sense of security. (imo)    but i do understand and concent to the idea that doing most things as root is a bad idea period.
<Meowmixiscoo> 01:00.0 VGA ompatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]  (rev a2)
<level1> daSkreech: i don't like eclipse, its very confusing, and on a default install of ubuntu its very slow beacuse of gij
<hydrogen> Lega: each line has columns separated by tabs
<CU1> hydrogen: is there a tool to cause a cdrom to be mounted? I'd have thought konq would have that ability.
<daSkreech> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hydrogen> Lega: the form is something like <device> <TAB> <mount point> <TAB> <file system> <TAB> <options> <TAB> <other things>
<jordo23> Jucato: Hey Jucato....long time no see....
<Lega> hydrogen: I don't see the /mnt/harddrive/ in there, though.
<hydrogen> you need to edit the options column
<hydrogen> to include ,user
<level1> CU1: it should be mounted when you try to open it in konqueror, does that not work for you?
<hydrogen> Lega: then you might need to add it..
<intelikey> CU1 jsut mount it.   alt+f2  mount /dev/cdrom
<hydrogen> Lega: how do you usually mount the drive?
<Lega> I just figured out today how to mount the drive.
<hydrogen> how do you do it?
<Lega> Lemme find the command real quick...
<intelikey> hydrogen just a though but user,users,  is a good idea
<CU1> level1: I browse in konq to /media/cdrom0, or /cdrom - the directory is empty
<Lega> Okay, I did this:
<Lega> mkdir /mnt/harddrive/
<jordo23> Has there been problems with Konqueror and the latest Adobe flash release? 9.0.48?
<level1> CU1: hmmm... that shouldn't be
<rafael> Hello i need help with my Geforce 7 video card driver
<rafael> can someone help me out?
<hydrogen> intelikey: well, they appear to be mutually exclusive (after reading the mount page) but I dind't know what users did before now :)
<Lega> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/harddrive
<hydrogen> Lega: okay
<level1> CU1: are there any other folders with names like /media/cdrom-1 or something?
<hydrogen> Lega: so, what you need to do
<hydrogen> is add a line to the bottom of /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> that looks like this
<CU1> intelikey: THANKS  - THAT DID IT  - "mount /dev/cdrom0"  :)
<intelikey> hydrogen hmmmm maybe one of those "out of date" things you mentioned...
<as2000> suggestions on a good firewall/antiv software?
<intelikey> CU1 welcome
<hydrogen>  /dev/sda1<TAB>/mnt/harddrive<TAB>ntfs<TAB>defaults,users<TAB>0<TAB>0
<Doctor_Nick> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<hydrogen> replace <TAB> with a tab obviously ::)
<level1> as2000: I'm always skeptical that you would ever need it, I mean, linux isn't perfect, but really there are almost no attacks on linux
<jordo23> Intelikey: Have you updated flash to 9.0.48?
<level1> !torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvalds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> are you kidding me?
<daSkreech> !info vrms
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<hydrogen> !linus
<naknomik> Why doesn't Kubuntu come default with Firefox?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naknomik> Konqui keeps crashing when I visit gmail.
<level1> daSkreech: the debian !vrms is very funny
<daSkreech> level1: yet :)
<hydrogen> naknomik: because konqueror is way more cool
<Lega> Okay, so now it should give me access to /harddrive/ as a normal user?
<as2000> level1: never too careful
<level1> naknomik: you can download firefox pretty easily
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, sorry... had to go to toilet ... ok... you've nearly the same card like me...
<hydrogen> Lega: yea
<naknomik> hydrogen: Konque keeps crashing
<hydrogen> Lega: after doing that, as a normal user you will be able to mount /mnt/harddrive
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, any idea what's up with it?
<hydrogen> naknomik: thats because google is a bunch of commies
<hydrogen> and deliberatly breaks browsers that are not firefox/ie
<level1> naknomik: its not added because we would have to add a lot fo other technology like gnome to fit it in there, and there just isn't enough space on the cd
<jordo23> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jordo23> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lega> hydro: should it work instantly, or do I have to restart kde or anything?
<Lega> Or do I have to unmount/remount the drive?
<hydrogen> Lega: it should work instantly
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nv and tell me what does it say
<hydrogen> Lega: you need to unmount the drive as root
<hydrogen> then mount it as a user
<level1> naknomik: you can just "sudo apt-get install firefox" and you should be good to go
<rafael> how do i log as root?
<daSkreech> hydrogen: they break them with some reason though
<Meowmixiscoo> Driver   "nvidia"
<intelikey> !root | rafael
<ubotu> rafael: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daSkreech> rafael: most logs are done as root
<rafael> ok
<Lega> umount is the unmount command?
<naknomik> Is there a 'Weather' like applet on KDE?
<jordo23> intelikey: Have there been problems with flash 9.0.48 and konq?  Been outa the loop for a bit....
<daSkreech> Lega: I know worst command name ever
<hydrogen> Lega: yea
<rafael> i'm trying to configurate my video card and also my monitor
<intelikey> jordo23 haven't been seeing many
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, that's good... hmm did you install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<Lega> Haha, yeah, trying unmount over and over to no avail... XD
<Meowmixiscoo> I dont know =/.
<jordo23> intelikey: I go to youtube and it says I need to upgrade before viewing videos....
<daSkreech> naknomik: Right click the taskbar -> add applet -> weather
<jordo23> intelikey: although firefox works fine....
<intelikey> jordo23 there are some web sites that are not standards compliant  konq is standards compliant     ff is not.
<jordo23> intelikey: Is there a way around this?
<level1> jordo23: I can veiw youtube in konqueror... theres a secret to it, you wanna know?
<hydrogen> that depends on the standard :)
<naknomik> daSkreech: there is no applet called weather, that I could find in the list.
<emonkey> hydrogen, do you already knwo what you've done with Meowmixiscoo ? Especially which driver he has installed.
<jordo23> level1: umm....
<hydrogen> emonkey: nvidia-glx
<Lega> Argh...
<Meowmixiscoo> I was on the name saroset
<level1> jordo23: go to configure konqueror
<intelikey> jordo23 perhaps, set konq to id as ff ?     it will work on some of them.
<Lega> It says only root can mount.
<level1> jordo23: go to plugins (at the bottom)
<hydrogen> Lega: type just mount /mnt/harddrive
<hydrogen> not the whole command
<level1> jordo23: click scan for new plugins
<level1> jordo23: restart konqueror
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, please type lsmod | grep agp an tell me the result
<intelikey> jordo23 ah i see level1 has picked you up there    good.
<Lega> Well, it mounted correctly...
<hydrogen> ?
<Lega> But it is still not allowing me access as normal user.
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, agpgart         35400  1 nvidia
<hydrogen> who did you mount it as?
<Lega> Normal user.
<jordo23> intelikey level1: Umm....yeah.....that didn't work..
<hydrogen> who did you make the mount point as?
<level1> jordo23: are you serios?
<Lega> I'm sorry?
<hydrogen> try this
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, do you know if you have a Asus K8V-X SE or a Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe mainboard?
<daSkreech> naknomik: umm check adept ?
<jordo23> level1: Yes....(I know to try that too)... :)
<hydrogen> sudo chown <YOURUSERNAME>: /mnt/harddrive
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, I don't know. Only thing I know about it is that it is a nVidia board.
<level1> jordo23: this is more than your everyday annoyance
<Lega> Changing ownership of '/mnt/harddrive': read only file system.
<jordo23> level1 intelikey: Didn't think of trying browser ID though...that worked... thanks guys...
<hydrogen> Lega: mm
<hydrogen> Lega: umount /mnt/harddrive first
<hydrogen> then try that
<level1> jordo23: yeah, browser id is probably konquerors most important feature
<jordo23> level1: Yeah....got so comfortable for a while, forgot you could change it....oops
<level1> is there a way I can add torvalds to the list of ubotu factoids? it seems like an awful ommision
<emonkey> Does anybody know a command which we can check what mainboard we have?
<mefisto__> is there a gui for changing user passwords?
<Lega> Was chown supposed to be done in root?
<hydrogen> mefisto__: user manager in system settings
<hydrogen> Lega: yea
<mefisto__> thanks hydrogen
<hydrogen> or with sudo
<daSkreech> emonoes  to mindkey: lshw comes
<level1> jordo23: konqueror would be great if its rendering engine didn't blow up on non-standard complaint pages (not konqs fault, but still)
* daSkreech kicks his touchpad
<intelikey> i think hydrogen is still trying to crack my server....
<hydrogen> course I am!
<daSkreech> emonkey: lshw comes to mind
<intelikey> :)
<Lega> Argh, still permission denied.
<hydrogen> right after I crack my pillow
<hydrogen> time for bed
<hydrogen> kn8
<hydrogen> sorry lega
<daSkreech> Lega: What did you mount as?
<hydrogen> someone else will help you i'm sure
<jordo23> level1: Yeah.....Konq is my favorite browser of all time. I hope they don't ditch it in KDE 4. I know it'll be there, but I hope they still develop and refine it...
<Meowmixiscoo> lshw just spammed me with a ton of info
<Lega> It is alright, thanks for all your help! :D
<daSkreech> Lega: this is Fstab ?
<Lega> Yes.
<daSkreech> Meowmixiscoo: sorry "_"
<intelikey> Lega  let me ask again in case you saw my q and i didn't see your answer.    what fs is that  ntfs vfat ext# rieserfs ???
<daSkreech> lshw | less
<emonkey> daSkreech, thx I'll try out
<Lega> ntfs, intelikey.
<level1> jordo23: I'm not sure about the introduction of dolphin either, but it probably just means that konqueror will become more specifically a browser, which isn't bad
<naknomik> I installed kweather but it doesn't show up in the applet list.
<Lega> So I unmounted as normal user, then sudo chown <username>: /mnt/harddrive/, then I mounted.
<Lega> Wait.
<intelikey> umask=222
<Lega> I might have it.
<level1> naknomik: well, you might have to log out and log back in, or restart kicker
<Meowmixiscoo> The only identifier there is a bunch of stuff about it being a Dell computer =/
<pillowpants> how do you uninstall from the shell?
<Lega> Ugh, nope.
<jordo23> level1: I think it is....because I like the way Konq is like a swiss army knife....I like when one app does the work of three or for.....imo....
<pillowpants> dpkg --uninstall?
<intelikey> or    umask=000,ro
<Lega> Still no permission as normal user into the harddrive.
<naknomik> level1: can I restart kicker without disrupting running programs?
<flake> that was an exercise in futility
<intelikey> pillowpants apt-get remove blah
<Jucato> naknomik: yes
<pillowpants> intelikey: thanks
<Jucato> naknomik: Alt+F2, dcop kicker kicker restart
<level1> jordo23: yeah, i'm disappointed that they will be moving more stuff to external viewers... konqueror is really a veiwer at heart, its like taking away its soul
<flake> thank God for stuff like putty and shared drives
<jordo23> level1: When you enable Desktop Sharing in Kubuntu.....is there a way that you can have it accept connections automatically? So i can connect to tightvnc at work etc?
<Jucato> hi jordo23
<Lega> Hmm... hmm. I have no clue.
<rrbiz> someone know which one of those ugly gstreamer files is for MP3's ?
<level1> jordo23: I donno, I use ssh for that stuff, am i'm not very good at it
<jordo23> Jucato!!
<Jucato> :)
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you use vnc in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> rrbiz: if you're on Kubuntu, using Amarok/Kaffeine with Xine, you don't need/want those gstreamer things
<Jucato> jordo23: sorry, nope
<intelikey> !info sshfs | jordo23 here's a thought,
<ubotu> jordo23 here's a thought,: sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<level1> naknomik: I don't know what the command is, but maybe "killall kicker && kicker"
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, found my info
<Jucato> level1: [13:10]  <Jucato> naknomik: Alt+F2, dcop kicker kicker restart
<jordo23> intelikey: Will look into it...thanks intelikey.....
<jordo23> Talk to you all later.....
<intelikey> jordo23 that will use public keys also
<jordo23> going to bed.
<Lega> Okay, everything is unmounted for now.
<Jucato> night jordo23
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, cool and know do you know at least the vendor of the motherboard?
<jordo23> intelikey: will do....thanks.
<Meowmixiscoo> nVidia
<level1> Jucato: oops, missed that
<intelikey> welcome
<jordo23> Jucato: night...
<naknomik> level1: I tried both none work. Kicker is gone after killall kicker, but running kicker again I get message that it's running already, when it is not.
<level1> naknomik: oops
<daSkreech> level1: They moved one thing from Konqueror!
<rrbiz> Jucato: i'm using amarok, trying to stream the cool playlists, and keeps erroring out saying i have no demux for it, already dl gxine also and still no
<Jucato> rrbiz: libxine-extracodecs
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, not the graphixccardboard, the motherboard it should be at the top of lshw command, somethin like that:
<emonkey>   *-core
<emonkey>        description: Motherboard
<emonkey>        product: 26478BG
<emonkey>        vendor: IBM
<level1> daSkreech: ?
<naknomik> level1: OK, waiting for sometime and then running kicker again got me my kicker back.
<Jucato> naknomik: the dcop command I gave didn't work?
<daSkreech> rrbiz: just click on it again
<daSkreech> rrbiz: I have no idea why it does that
<naknomik> Jucato: no.
<Meowmixiscoo> Product: OXH241 Vendor: Dell Inc.
<level1> naknomik: actually, I had just that happen to me too today... funny that you can "killall" a program and it'll still take its sweet time
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, hmk... some oem product I think... should be no problem. (in most cases)
<intelikey> level1 use a higher priority signal
<Lega> Arrrgh.
<rrbiz> okay, already had libxine-extracodecs, now after i closed it out another time, it finally started streaming, cool thnx
<intelikey> -6  -9  -15
<rafael> why whenever i change settings they are never applied?
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, one soltuion is maybe to deactivate the propritary driver and using the OSS driver
<daSkreech> rrbiz: Yeah no idea
<intelikey> progressive ^
<rrbiz> yeah odd
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, worth a shot. So... How would one go about doing that >.<
<Lega> So any ideas or not really? I've learned a lot of things so far, at the least. :D
<daSkreech> rrbiz: I just click it when the error comes up click it again
<intelikey> Lega may i see the line that describes it in your fstab ?
<daSkreech> Lega: give me the line  that you use to mount
<daSkreech> Yeah that thing :)
<Lega> Okay, the fstab line is as such:
<Lega> "/dev/sda1	/mnt/harddrive	ntfs	defaults,users	0	0"
<Lega> Er. Tabbing screws up.
<Lega> One sec.
<intelikey> ok. you need some masks
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, to activate the OSS driver just edit "nvidia" to "nv" in the xorg.conf file. You've to edit with root privileges. use sudo vi of you know vi, otherwise open a root kate with kdesu kate
<daSkreech> umask=0022
<Lega> "/dev/sda1<tab>/mnt/harddrive<tab>ntfs<taB>defaults,users<tab>0<tab>0"
<Lega> What is a mask?
<intelikey> "/dev/sda1       /mnt/harddrive  ntfs    defaults,users,fmask=133,dmask=022,ro  0       0"
<daSkreech> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> if you are using the ntfs-3g driver or fuse  you can drop the ,ro
<Lega> I know not what you speak of either in reference to ntfs-3g or fuse.
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Lega> Interesting.
<intelikey> that   ^    but
<Lega> Far too over my head at the moment, though. :E
<intelikey> just add the things i added and try it
<Lega> Okay.
<flake> anyone else having trouble installing nvidia 100.11.14 drivers?  I think it's trying to tell me I don't have a GPU but my card is in the supported list
<Daisuke-Ido> what card?
<Lega> Yessssssssssssssssss.
<level1> flake: I expirienced random crashes and lockups with that version... your experience may vary
<flake> 6800 GT
<intelikey> it is read only.   that's for the fs's own good.
<flake> or GTX maybe
<Lega> Like magic, intelikey, like magic.
<intelikey> it is read only.   that's for the fs's own good.
<Daisuke-Ido> flake: why are you even trying to install those super-new drivers?
<Lega> Right.
<Daisuke-Ido> they offer you nothing.
<flake> ok, i'll keep my 1.0.97
<Lega> Oh... I need to copy something off of it.
<level1> Daisuke-Ido: because new stuff is cool
<Lega> Hmm. :E
<flake> lol
<Lega> I'm elated that I can get to it, though.
<Meowmixiscoo> kate gives me an error: cannot connect to X server
<Daisuke-Ido> nvidia-glx will work for you
<Lega> Actually, I might not.
<Meowmixiscoo> and I have no idea how to use vi
<flake> cause it's supposedly the supported stuff
<Lega> Thanks very much. :D
<Daisuke-Ido> if you MUST, you can go with nividia-glx-new
<intelikey> you're welcome
<naknomik> What is the Dock Application Bar?
<Daisuke-Ido> flake: installing the drivers from the site isn't supported, they're in the repositories.
<Lega> If I would like to be able to copy something off of it, how many hoops would I need to jump through?
<flake> ohh
* intelikey breaks own arm attempting to pat self on back again.
<daSkreech> Lega: Just copy
<Lega> I can do that?
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, any other ideas?
<Lega> Cool.
<Daisuke-Ido> flake: trust me, you will have a lot less headaches.
<Lega> Man, I took so much for granted using windows. >.<
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, do you know nano or another command line based editor?
<Lega> Loving Kubuntu so far, though.
<flake> I'm in that redhat mood I guess
<Meowmixiscoo> nope, but I'm not put off to learning.
<Daisuke-Ido> flake: understandable
<daSkreech> Lega: I know :)
<Lega> Oh, there is one more thing that is probably really quick, dealing with super karamba.
<Lega> :D
<Daisuke-Ido> most of what you'll ever need is in the repos (20k+ packages)
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, and did you try K-Menue > rund command > kdesu kate?
<level1> Meowmixiscoo: "editor" is pretty user freindly as command line editors go
<Lega> I restarted kde using the ctrl+alt+backspace, and when I started everything back up, Tweaker Moniter in super karamba was missing.
<flake> repo says I have it installed, which I did manually so I'm good I think
<Meowmixiscoo> I don't have a gui. I'm having to run in the recovery mode
<Lega> And when I went to reinstall it from the "get new things" button in Karamba, the install button was greyed out.
<Daisuke-Ido> flake: as long as you're using 'nvidia' in xorg.conf, you should be fine
<Lega> I have no idea where the Tweak moniter is residing on my system, or how to get Karamba to recognize it again.
<Daisuke-Ido> edit.exe
<Daisuke-Ido> brings a tear to my eye every time
<naknomik> What is Dock Application Bar?
<intelikey> that's really starting to tic me off.
<Daisuke-Ido> but then again, so does quickbasic
<ScorpKing> hi dwidmann
<Lega> Ah. Well, I'll fix that one another day.
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, if you ant to try a command line editor try nano, vi or editor (thy level1 ), we'll help you using it
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, I have nano up.
<Lega> I'm off, many thanks for all your help intelikey and Skreech~
<level1> don't forget emacs!
<n8k99> no no forget emacs
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, go down to the driver section and replace "nvidia" with "nv"
<n8k99> <_<
<intelikey> i'm thinking about changing OS's
<Meowmixiscoo> emonkey, you're a couple steps ahead of me.
* intelikey may start running "grub"
<daSkreech> Vista!
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, ok  tell where you are
<intelikey> at least it's not bloated.
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, ou of course you've to open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first
<emonkey> you can open it with nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> as root
<djfito1> HOLA ALGUIEN DE MEXICO
<intelikey> !es | djfito1
<ubotu> djfito1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mefisto__> or sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djfito1> GRACIAS
<flake> every time I reboot, I have 2 internal drives I have to give a password for before I can browse/use them on the system.
<emonkey> mefisto__, intelikey would be grat if you can takeover Meowmixiscoo because I've to go to the university ...
<intelikey> flake nice.  how did you set that up ?
<flake> I don't remember, I know I used some gui tool called NTFS config tool
<kirk> Hey everyone
<intelikey> flake ah.  never seen that myself,  it's later than dapper
<intelikey> kirk
<flake> where can I find my 'mounts'
<intelikey> command   mount
<kirk> are you trying to add another hard drive?
<daSkreech> flake: type mount
<intelikey> df -h
<intelikey> cat /proc/mounts
<intelikey> cat /etc/mtab
<intelikey> pick your take....
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, if you have opened the file and edited like I'm wrote. save and close the file and do a normal reboot. hopefully it works. If there more problem, ask again in here. Unfortunately I've to go to university
<flake> ahh
<ScorpKing> flake: take a look at /etc/fstab as well, maybe there is some mount options there that cause that. not sure where you have to type the passwd.
<Meowmixiscoo__> emonkey, modem died.
<emonkey> Meowmixiscoo, have a good day and good luck with your driver problem.
<Meowmixiscoo__> kk, thanks =] 
<emonkey> sorry but I really have to go know..
<emonkey> bye
<Meowmixiscoo__> Cya.
<intelikey> C++ya
<Meowmixiscoo__> lol
<flake> I think I see now, I have to put the entry(s) from /etc/mounts into /etc/fstab
<ScorpKing> no
<ScorpKing> flake: where does it ask for the passwd?
<flake> in a file window, right click and mount
<intelikey> oh wait.  i know what it's doing.   it's asking for his user password because of sudo       duh
<ScorpKing> :)
<intelikey> yes putting entries in fstab will stop that.      if done correctly
<flake> it lists the partition, when I try to view it it asks for password then changes to disk or disk1, etc
<flake> and now I know how to rename my drive names too
<ScorpKing> flake: can you pastebin the output from mount and /etc/fstab for us. :)
<ScorpKing> mount the drives frist
<Meowmixiscoo__> Ok, so, in xorg.conf what do I change to reset my graphic driver?
<FunnyLookinHat> Any Gutsy testers around?  Just curious if the decision to have compiz enabled by default in 7.10 Ubuntu will also be in 7.10 Kubuntu.
<intelikey> the line that says             Driver  "nv"      to  Driver "nvidia"       or what ever it is...
<Meowmixiscoo__> it says Driver   "nvidia"
<Meowmixiscoo__> which is the problem =P
<intelikey> to "nv" then....
<Meowmixiscoo__> Thanks.
<intelikey> </shrugs>    i can't stay connected long enough to help anyone, or even keep up with their issues.
<Meowmixiscoo__> Is there a command to resrart my computer?
<mefisto__> reboot?
<mefisto__> sudo reboot
<intelikey> yes but you probably only need to   init 2
<Meowmixiscoo__> that was easy.
<Jucato> sudo shutdown -r now
<ScorpKing> or sudo init 6
<Jucato> (the longest option :))
<intelikey> no need to reboot    for xorg issues fellows
<Meowmixiscoo__> I was running in recovery mode.
<flake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37389/
<intelikey> init 2
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo__ like i said     init 2
<bart_> hello all
<bart_> I got a little problem
<rafael> why in the hell kubuntu keeps saying that my video card is VESA and not a Geforce 7?
<flake> hi bart_, whasssup
<bart_> When I installed compiz I dont have a title bar anymore 0.o
<bart_> I use Ubuntu
<intelikey> bart_ that's normal
<bart_> really?
<bart_> how to get it back?
<ScorpKing> flake: is sdb1 an internal drive?
<intelikey> have  to ask someone else about that.     but i see that same complaint 100X/day
<bart_> intelikey: How to get my title bar (with maximize minimize etc)
<flake> yes
<bart_> oh
<bart_> well, I got it a thousand times
<intelikey> :)
<bart_> And never could solve it
<ScorpKing> flake: install ntfs-3g
<Daisuke-Ido> #ubuntu-effects is your best bet
<mefisto__> rafael: I think that's pretty common when video is not fully and correctly configured
<flake> I did, and I have ran it multiple times
<tazgodx> bart_:
<tazgodx> Try adding the following to the Device section in xorg.conf and see if it helps:
<tazgodx> Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
<intelikey> bart_ kde or gnome ?
<bart_> ok
<flake> I'll be ok with adding it to the fstab
<bart_> just ubuntu feisty blahblah
<intelikey> then gnome.    and i think you'll want the  #ubuntu  channel
<bart_> ok
<ScorpKing> flake: can't remember the options off hand. looking it up. one sec
<bart_> first Il try taxgox
<tazgodx> it was somthing similar to that, taht fixed mine
<flake> but then I kinda like the added security
<tazgodx> if that doesn't work just search the compiz forums for missing titlebar and you will see a bunch of posts
<Meowmixiscoo__> *sigh* I'm just going to format and start over.
<intelikey> flake you can 'rm /etc/fstab' if you like the added security of having to manually mount things....      ;/
<daSkreech> intelikey: Umm how would he boot?
<intelikey> fstab is not needed for boot up
<bart_> nobody in the ubuntu channel seems to be active :)
<rgrolemund> night peeps
<flake> yes, i need to password protect my cdrom
<daSkreech> intelikey: It makes it a lot nicer
<flake> and floppy too
<intelikey> daSkreech the root fs is mounted by the initramfs.img  while it still can't read the /etc/fstab
<ScorpKing> flake: here it is - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<mefisto__> intelikey: no fstab would mean it would boot, but EVERYTHING would need to be mounted manually, right?
<daSkreech> intelikey: I know that' or it wouldn't know where /etc is to find /etc/fstab
<intelikey> circular reasoning to think that you need to read something on an fs to be able to mount the fs so you can read something on the fs
<tazgodx> bart_: you should probably just read some forums for that problem, its an easy fix. quick compiz forum search for "missing title bar"
<intelikey> mefisto__ everything except the root fs
<mefisto__> intelikey: OK, makes sense. I was just wondering how you would have access to the mount cmds if the root fs was not mounted.
<intelikey> same way you do now.
<intelikey> it's in the initramfs.img
<mefisto__> intelikey: and would the root fs be ro access without fstab?
<intelikey> and for systems that don't depend on an initramfs.img  the kernel mounts the root fs according to the  "root=..."  part of the boot option.
<intelikey> mefisto__ that would depend on your init scripts    chkroot.sh in particular
<intelikey> that's normally where the root fs is remounted rw
<intelikey> i ran this system without an fstab file for quite some time.   but i also wrote my own init /+scripts
<daSkreech> I remember you doing that
<mefisto__> intelikey: where is chkroot.sh? I can't locate it
<intelikey> in /etc/init.d/
<intelikey> should be.  may not have the .sh extention
<intelikey> like i said i wrote my own.
<intelikey> put me so far out of touch with default ubuntu i really can't say...
<Souless> Can someone help me out with my monitor resolution?
<Meowmixiscoo__> I give up. I swear my desktop PC is cursed.
<mefisto__> intelikey: mine is checkroot.sh, not chkroot
<intelikey> mefisto__ ah full spelling.   yeah that's it.
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  whats wrong?
<daSkreech> !resolution | Souless
<ubotu> Souless: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Meowmixiscoo__> kkathman, I'm not even sure at this point.
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  well, how about a list of things ?
<intelikey> mefisto__ and let me guess it's bloated to cover every possable root drive/filesystem    correct ?   mine is like 9 lines long....    errr no that one has some special things in it,   29 lines.
<Meowmixiscoo__> Diagnostic lights on my tower just flashed a generic error, Kubuntu wont start up. Reformatting just to see if my hardware might be the issue.
<mefisto__> intelikey: mine is 410 lines
* intelikey nods.
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  hmm, well after formatting, try the ubuntu live disk first, that will detect any faulty or difficult hardware
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  if the live disk comes up and performs ok, then try installation
<mefisto__> Meowmixiscoo__: does livecd start?
<kkathman> mefisto__:  thats what I just said :)
* kkathman points up :)
<Meowmixiscoo__> Live disk starts, but it had some graphical issues until I started it in graphic safe mode.
<mefisto__> kkathman: yeah I saw it after I typed
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  what kind of issues?
<intelikey> mine does the most basic testing.    fsck /dev/root && mount -o remount,rw / || {a failure function...}
<Meowmixiscoo__> Rainbows, resolution looked like it wa about 5x larger than my screen.
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  what kind of video card do you have?
<Meowmixiscoo__> GeForce 6800
<kkathman> wow that should be just fine, doesnt even need the newest driver :)
<Meowmixiscoo__> Yeah =/
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  what did you do in safe mode?
<Meowmixiscoo__> Right now? I'm formatting and reinstalling Kubuntu.
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:  dont reinstall, until you resolve the live CD if possible
<kkathman> Meowmixiscoo__:   you dont have 2 monitors or anything like that?
<Meowmixiscoo__> One Dell monitor.
<kkathman> k
* ScorpKing take a sip of his coffee...
<daSkreech> Koffee
<daSkreech> With kaffiene :)
<CoffeeThief> Hand it over.
<ScorpKing> nope! i refuse.
<CoffeeThief> =[ Dang.
<ScorpKing> :/
* ScorpKing gives CoffeeThief some coffee and a rusk...
<ScorpKing> intelikey: how can i mount a encrypted disk at boot reading the password from a file on a usb disk?
<intelikey> mefisto__ note.  that is non-generic.   i wouldn't advise anyone to just unpack that and without configuring it expect it to work on their box
<intelikey> ScorpKing anything you can do from the command line you can do from an init script
<intelikey> or should i say "anyting root can do, init can do."
<intelikey> +1
<ScorpKing> i know but i'm always having problems creating scripts. :)
<intelikey> history -f ;start issuing the command needed ;exit and use the .bash_history file as the script
<ScorpKing> and where do i add it to be auto? checkroot.sh?
<Meowmixiscoo> Ok. Now that Kubuntu is working for me again, any suggestions on how not to screw things up?
<ScorpKing> Meowmixiscoo: don't use anything sudo. lol
<Meowmixiscoo> >.<
<intelikey> ScorpKing /etc/rc.local   unless it needs to exec earily
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo it works    if it asks for a password, don't run it...
<intelikey> or remove your self from sudoers    that works too
<Jucato> (specially if it says that intelikey is asking for it...)
<ScorpKing> intelikey: it will just be to mount encrypted data drive eg, hdb on /mnt/data. that will do. thanks.
<intelikey> here here
<ScorpKing> lol
<intelikey> ScorpKing welcome.
<intelikey> and jucato is right
<Jucato> hehe
<intelikey> people in #bash say i can't script, (but my scripts always work for me)   and people in #*buntu say i can't fix a system   (but my system is working as i want)    and people in ##linux say i can't type....  errr i think they may be right...
<Meowmixiscoo> lol
<intelikey> :)
<ScorpKing> haha
<bart_> Here I am again
<bart_> still got no title bar..
<ScorpKing> intelikey: in rc.local it says - This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. - that means it will run after the system is up right? and how will i check an encrypted disk for errors at boot then?
* ScorpKing scratch his head..
<intelikey> ScorpKing error checking should be done before mounting.
<intelikey> ScorpKing you don't fsck a mounted fs.    try it and see.
<ScorpKing> will that not mess up the encrypted data?
<jussi01> anyone know how to get an arrow that goes from many bits into one for open office?
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<intelikey> ScorpKing ummm  you are just outside my realm of exp there.
<intelikey> encription...
<bart_> #ubuntu
* Netham45 is going to bed, night.
<ScorpKing> lol. thanks anyway. will work on that...
<intelikey> k
<Meowmixiscoo> Haha. Fox messed up.
<Meowmixiscoo> They were showing a line up and put Ton instead of Tonight.
<ScorpKing> maybe they were tired. :)
<intelikey> typo
<intelikey> typo !
<ScorpKing> lol
<Meowmixiscoo> It's only 1:30 am!
<intelikey> call the typing nazi's on them
<ScorpKing> Meowmixiscoo: 08:29 by me.
<ScorpKing> am
<intelikey> 06:30
* garfield one birdy 2 birdy 3 birdy
<ScorpKing> lol
<garfield> Me me 4
<ScorpKing> i'm still awake. :P
* bart_ is sleeping -.-
* ScorpKing thinks sleep is a waste of time...
* garfield watchin cartoons
<intelikey> not me.   i've been asleep now for three point two decades
<Meowmixiscoo> Ok, so, should I attempt to update my gfx with the nvidia-glx under Adept?
<ScorpKing> haha
<Meowmixiscoo> Or just keep using the common?
<ScorpKing> are you going to use sudo?
<ScorpKing> :D
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo if it aint broke .........
<garfield> lol
* bart_ got a problem
<bart_> I dont have a title bar, this is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/697066 what should I change?
<Meowmixiscoo> intelikey, true
<intelikey> some body help bart_ .    with the compiz thingy
<bart_> :)
<intelikey> pointy clicky thingies anyway
<ScorpKing> lol
<intelikey> don't know why y'all bother.
<Meowmixiscoo> So, suppose I'm going to attempt to get WoW to work. Any advice on that?
<intelikey> pointy clicky thingies anyway
<intelikey> don't know why y'all bother.
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo ^
<flaccid> man dapper sux
<ScorpKing> Meowmixiscoo: try kdesu next time. :P
<intelikey> with such fiddle faddle, and rigamaroe..
<intelikey> flaccid welcome to my world.
<jussi01> !nixternal | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<garfield> bart_: delet everything wa is befor # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<intelikey> !botsnack | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<flaccid> i can't even install kubuntu-desktop with normal repos
<bart_> I already got helped in the compiz-fusion channel now :)
<bart_> they know the problem
<flaccid> due to broken packages apparently
<jussi01> flaccid: dist-upgrade
<intelikey> flaccid was that a clean install of dapper ?
<flaccid> ok i'll try a dist-upgrade on it
<flaccid> don't know to be honest, its a friends online
<intelikey> flaccid and do you have "main universe" for updates and security enabled ?
<flaccid> there is nothing to dist-upgrade
<flaccid> yeah its all enabled
<garfield> flaccid: u still have the problems with broken packages?
<flaccid> yes
<intelikey> backports
<garfield> adept keep telling u an error msg?
<intelikey> turn backports off and try it.
<flaccid> im using apt-get
<flaccid> http://pastebin.ca/697080
* flaccid comments out backports
<jussi01> gah, i justneed a freaking arrow....grrr
<flaccid> same thing
<garfield> flaccid: if adept not running try sudo apt-get -f install
<intelikey> flaccid lets see the sources.list
<flaccid> i just think its funny how its a 'impossible situation' yet im using standard reos
<flaccid> repos
<flaccid> ok
<intelikey> i am using dapper btw
<flaccid> here is the sources. http://pastebin.ca/697085
<garfield> or if it crash on u and says it's lock try ...
<mefisto__> thanks intelikey. just saw that dcc. I'll take a look later, when I'm less busy
<garfield> !aptfix | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<flaccid> yep you are the unforunate LTS helper here lol
<flaccid> there is no lock garfield
<baudthief> Is a 2.4GHz machine w/224MB of ram sufficient to run kubuntu as a samba server?
<intelikey> flaccid no main in updates or security
<baudthief> I mean, would it be a noticable performance difference from say, the same machine running windows
<intelikey> flaccid as i said "<intelikey> flaccid and do you have "main universe" for updates and security enabled ?"
<garfield> im not realy that good in linux it just that adept keep crashing on me since the new kernel apair so my problems was allways to corect adept
<aftertaf> baudthief: if you want it as a server, dont start x.
<flaccid> intelikey: i just went to source-o-matic and used the normal sources
<intelikey> oh wait.
<baudthief> aftertaf: so no pointy clicky server? :\
<intelikey> i think i over looked them
<baudthief> lol might just install debian then
<flaccid> yeah
<intelikey> yes you have then.
<intelikey> ok    sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> dammmit.... I need an arrow!!
<garfield> Me shoot jussi01 with an arrow
<garfield> :)
<aftertaf> baudthief: but why not have an X and see...... Its not that memory intensive! maybe give it more ram, is all id say the processor is fine
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah the list is updated
<baudthief> aftertaf: Well I have this 2.4GHz celeron machine that keeps shutting down on its own lol (running debian) - I might hack the 512MB ram out of it, and install it in the 2.4GHz P4 and try ubuntu + x
<intelikey> flaccid and    sudo apt-get clean      "assuming you don't need to keep the cached packages"
<flaccid> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11
<ubotu> Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flaccid> yeah tried that too
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 dapper
<ubotu> Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 does not exist in dapper
<flaccid> it wants that
<flaccid> somehow for adept which doesnt' exist
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 breezy
<flaccid> updates and main conflicting?
<ubotu> Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 does not exist in feisty
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 edgy
<ubotu> Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 does not exist in edgy
<jussi01> has anyone got ms office? go grab me an arrow? please?? the one that goes from manny bits into one...
<intelikey> !find libapt-pkg-libc6
<aftertaf> ram problem i think ... :)
<ubotu> Found: apt
<jussi01> flaccid: you could easy source a new sources list just to be sure...
<intelikey> !find "libapt-pkg-libc6"
<flaccid> jussi01: already done that..
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> ok
<flaccid> intelikey: its a bit weird yeah
<intelikey> flaccid that is part of apt   libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.11.0
<flaccid> yes but it wants the package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11
<intelikey> flaccid sudo apt-get -d apt    and use dpkg to reinstall it
<baudthief> forgot to ask lol - Is there a noticable performance difference between reading/writing to an NTFS drive than a native ext* drive?
<flaccid> -d ?
<baudthief> (wondering if I should 'convert' all the hdds in this machine from ntfs to ext)
<intelikey> download only
<intelikey> put's it in the cache dir
<flaccid> invalid operation
<jussi01> baudthief: If you can, do it, its much safer
<intelikey> heh yeah  apt-get -d install apt
<jussi01> ntfs still has some problems....
<bart_> #beryl
<flaccid> its already installed intelikey so can't d/l it again
<baudthief> jussi01: no probs, are there any conversion tools? or should I move everything off the drives, format as ext3, then move everything back?
<intelikey> yeah ya can.     sudo apt-get install -d --reinstall apt
<jussi01> baudthief: the latter option
<baudthief> done, thanks for your help!
<flaccid> returns: Reinstallation of apt is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<qmr> Hi, I'm using 704 and I can't get the openoffice quickstarter to work
<qmr> it is set in OOo to be on, but it's not in my systray
<intelikey> flaccid apt-get --version
<qmr> wtf? :)
<flaccid> apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu10 for linux i386 compiled on Mar 14 2007 17:43:24
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> that's not dapper
<intelikey> apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu2 for linux i386 compiled on Apr 18 2006 19:46:38
<flaccid> what is it
<intelikey> edgy maybe ???
<flaccid> 1sec
<intelikey> i'm all upto date  and that's my version ^
<flaccid> ah, this dude accidently put feisty or edgy sources in the list once and so its like mixed now
<flaccid> im going to dist-upgrade him to fiesty then
<intelikey> yeah  he's not got dappere.
<intelikey> dapper
<intelikey> what kernel ?
<flaccid> sorry about the time waster hey.
<intelikey> 2.6.15-28 is dapper latest
<flaccid> this is what he has loaded atm Linux kubuntu 2.6.15-29-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 29 13:20:33 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<intelikey> flaccid ok maybe 29 i'll check that    i use a 2.4 kernel on this box.
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> yeah i've done dapper to feisty before with lots of problems but i won in the end so i'll give it a try
<intelikey> so even thouugh i'm all up to date my kernel is not.
<pillowpants> i cant seem to find a .deb for zsnes for feisty amd64, and its not in the repos
<intelikey> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<rockets> How do I use kaffeine-gstreamer
<flaccid> there is not one available, pillowpants
<rockets> i installed it and kaffeine seems to still use xine
<Meowmixiscoo> How do I get sound to work?
<intelikey> looks like 32 bit only   maybe ?
<pillowpants> i managed it before, but i dont remember how
<intelikey> the 32 bit version ?
<pillowpants> yeah
<pillowpants> or something along those lines
<pillowpants> i may have compiled it
<pillowpants> http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7371
<intelikey> !sound | Meowmixiscoo you can look here,  but no using sudo, remember...
<ubotu> Meowmixiscoo you can look here,  but no using sudo, remember...: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pillowpants> im trying this technique
<intelikey> flaccid ok just checked that kernel version is not in dapper *
<intelikey> so that was probably some custom updates/upgrades
<flaccid> yeah its called a n00b just selecting any repos
<flaccid> 'oh i did do this one day' 'oh thanks i just wasted 3 hours'
<intelikey> yep that's it.
<flaccid> i think the impossible situation is going to be 9/10 that
<Meowmixiscoo> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> yes at least   maybe 11/10 even...
<flake> clear
<flake> ls
<flake> doh
<intelikey> /clear
<intelikey> flake you can use the irc client as a shell if you need or want to    /exec ls
<flaccid> ok doing upgrade now in prep. for dist-upgrade
<shibu> is there anyone who can give me some advice on streaming rtp packets
<intelikey> just remember that commands that tie up the terminal will tie up the irc client too
<aftertaf> intelikey: or use Screen, no?
<flake> cool
<intelikey> aftertaf from within the irc client...   i guess you could
<flake> Niccce, is # 4 terminal in all Kazakhstan
<aftertaf> lol
<flaccid> intelikey:  got a apt error thats non fatal
<flaccid> intelikey: how to get rid of : http://pastebin.ca/697113 ?
<shibu> pls anybody who can help me in streaming?
<shibu> I'm in urgent need
<shibu> pls pls pls
<flaccid> no shibu
<jussi01> !ask | shibu
<ubotu> shibu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flaccid> here is not really the place for help on rtp packets..
<shibu> I have to send RTP packets
<intelikey> LC_ALL=C command
<shibu> can u suggest me any channel which can help me?
<flaccid> unfortunately not shibu
<shibu> because I'm in such an urgent need
<shibu> its ok
<shibu> thanks for sparing ur time for me
<flaccid> everything is urgent for everyone usually :)
<flaccid> np
<intelikey> flaccid that is a temporarry fix.    setting the LC_ALL var before the command,  when you have finished the dist-upgrade if it doesn't take care of that we'll edit the /etc/environment
<yayan> tets
<intelikey> ?
<flaccid> ok i'll see if it remains when i get to feisty. you are right this is a dapper issue
* intelikey doesn't even consider that to be an issue...  simply an unset variable
<number> Hello - is better install ubuntu or kubuntu? It is only one graphical manager in each version - so I can not run KDE in Ubuntu?
<Neutrinux> hi, is there a tuto to get kubuntu 7.04 hibernate or suspend?
<Yz85Racer> hey
<Yz85Racer> how do you get wine on Kubuntu?
<aftertaf> Neutrinux: i'd check on ubuntuforums, google those keywords and you will find...
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: adept, synaptic, apt... its in the repos
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: or google for wine ubuntu feisty and you'll find a newer reopsitory
<Yz85Racer> say what? i tryed adept
<Yz85Racer> but theres like
<Yz85Racer> 3 things
<intelikey> number and why not ?
<Yz85Racer> well
<Yz85Racer> teres libwine
<Yz85Racer> libwine-dev
<aftertaf> get just wine.
<Yz85Racer> winefish
<aftertaf> the rest will come if needed
<number> intelikey: I do not know - I read that on Ubuntu is Gnome and in Kubuntu is KDE, so...
<Yz85Racer> How?
<Yz85Racer> that;s waht I want too know
<intelikey> number  you can install kde gnome fluxbox blackbox icewm xfce4 and any/all other gui's in any of the *buntu versions.
<Neutrinux> aftertaf: i check
<intelikey> number the default gui for ubuntu is gnome   the default for kubuntu is kde   the default for xubuntu is xfce4  ....
<Yz85Racer> so... how do I get wine?
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: just install "wine"
<number> intelikey: ok thx - so I will not be downloading both versions Kubuntu and Ubuntu if on each I can run KDE or GNOME
<Yz85Racer> like i said
<Yz85Racer> HOW?
<intelikey> Yz85Racer package manager of your choice     and install it.
<Meowmixiscoo_> Through Adept
<Yz85Racer> adept doesnt have it... its got 3
<Yz85Racer> umm ok
<Yz85Racer> which one
<Meowmixiscoo_> Just download the plain Wine
<Yz85Racer> libwine
<Yz85Racer> libwine-dev
<Yz85Racer> and
<Yz85Racer> winefish
<intelikey> none of the above.
<Yz85Racer> well
<Yz85Racer> now?
<intelikey> !repos | Yz85Racer
<ubotu> Yz85Racer: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Yz85Racer> it doesnt have ANY
<Yz85Racer> ffs
<Yz85Racer> apart from them,
<intelikey> read the link      ^
<Meowmixiscoo_> =/ Try refreshing it?
<Yz85Racer> i did?
<Meowmixiscoo_> Weird.
<intelikey> oh you did.    and you enabled the other repositories ?
<pillowpants> i just accident xkilled my taskbar
<pillowpants> what should i do?
<intelikey> and you refreshed the list and you still don't have wine in the package list.
<Yz85Racer> say what intelikey
<intelikey> don't   BS me
<Yz85Racer> im not
<Yz85Racer> well
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Yz85Racer> whats the refresh button? its the fetch updates
<Yz85Racer> one
<Yz85Racer> right?
<pillowpants> crl +alt + esc = accidently clicked the skull and bones on taskbar
<number> bye :)
<pillowpants> now its gone, and id like it back
<pillowpants> heh
<intelikey> pillowpants alt+f2 kicker
<pillowpants> ah, thank you
<pillowpants> ill keep that in mind
<intelikey> :)
<Meowmixiscoo_> What does ctrl+alt+esc do?
<pillowpants> xkill
<Yz85Racer> well
<pillowpants> terminates what ever you click on
<Yz85Racer> how do i get wine ffs? I have searche
<intelikey> runs   xkill    you then point it what you want to die
<Yz85Racer> and none work
<intelikey> yz  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Yz85Racer> what about that
<Yz85Racer> i have them all enabled
<Meowmixiscoo_> Yz
<Meowmixiscoo_> Go in to konsole
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Meowmixiscoo_> type sudo apt-get install wine
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo_ he'll still have adept open and that will error because of it.
<Meowmixiscoo_> =/
<Yz85Racer> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Yz85Racer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Yz85Racer> is only available from another source
<Yz85Racer> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Meowmixiscoo_> D'oh.
<flaccid> !pastebin | Yz85Racer
<ubotu> Yz85Racer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yz85Racer> mate
<Yz85Racer> its 4 lines..
<Yz85Racer> lol
<intelikey> not in his repos.   so if he has the full repos in the sources.list then one of two things.   either it's 64 bit system and no wine on k8    or the database needs updated
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Yz85Racer> it's a 64-bit system
<Yz85Racer> does that matter?
<intelikey> it does
<intelikey> !info wine fiesty64
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<qmr> My openoffice quickstart won't sit in kde tray, please help
<intelikey> that didn't read the 64...
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: stop flooding.
<Yz85Racer> look
<Yz85Racer> all i want too do
<Yz85Racer> is run a game
<flaccid> we can read
<Yz85Racer> atch  Showerror  Tibia  Tibia.dat  Tibia.pic  Tibia.spr  Tibia.xpm
<Yz85Racer> P
<Yz85Racer> the first 3
<Yz85Racer> are exe's
<Yz85Racer> i go to the directory in konsole
<Yz85Racer> and type
<flaccid> exe is windows not linux.
<Yz85Racer> ./Tibia
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: stop flooding again
<Yz85Racer> i meant
<Yz85Racer> executable
<flaccid> a .exe will not run on linux unless its run under wine or equivalent
<Yz85Racer> i know..
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: running win games with wine is not easy, even for experienced users.
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: goto #wine
<Yz85Racer> im not dumb on a computer.. just never used linux
<aftertaf> a lot of ppl i know keep a windows partition just for gaming.
<Yz85Racer> ohk nvm
<Yz85Racer> i wont worry about wine
<flaccid> good
<Yz85Racer> but
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: what have you used?
<Yz85Racer> i go to my game's extracted directory
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: i mezan by that thatis it not easy(tm), not that you are dumb ;)
<Yz85Racer> windows and mac os
<flaccid> Yz85Racer continues to flood. can someone ban him
<Yz85Racer> im far from dumb on a comp
<Yz85Racer> how am I flooding?
<flaccid> i've already explained that
<qmr> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: its by pressing enter where a comma can be enough ;)
<Yz85Racer> omg... ok
<aftertaf> hehe
<flaccid> also nobody ever said you were dumb
<qmr> The channel is #winehq, not #wine
<flaccid> thanks for the correction qmr
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: thats where you go for wine help
<Yz85Racer> but, anyway, i go to my games directory, (yes its linux) and type ./Tibia to run the game's exectuable, but it just says
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: type wine Tibia
<intelikey> and it's not Tibia.exe ?
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: that file doesn't exist in the pwd. linux is case sensitive too
<Yz85Racer> no
<Yz85Racer> i know
<Yz85Racer> im typing it
<Yz85Racer> exactly
<Yz85Racer> im in the games directory
<flaccid> file ./Tibia if it returns no such file or directory. then like it says, it doesn't exist
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: we don't help flooders... stop flloding!
<aftertaf> Yz85Racer: try running wine [filename] 
<[nrx] > !enter
<[nrx] > :D
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Yz85Racer> and it just says it doesnt exist, when im in the games directory it says "Tibia" i type "./Tibia"
<Yz85Racer> Patch  Showerror  Tibia  Tibia.dat  Tibia.pic  Tibia.spr  Tibia.xpm
<Yz85Racer> is what it says when i use ls in it directory
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: what does file ./Tibia return?
<Yz85Racer> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<flaccid> please pastebin output of ls -l of that directory
<intelikey> that's not what flaccid asked
<judgen> How do i enable fsaa by default for a nvidia card?
<intelikey>  file ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> ./Tibia: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Yz85Racer> is what that returns flaccid
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: what does ls -l ./Tibia return?
<Yz85Racer> ./Tibia: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<flaccid> thats the file command i need ls -l
<Yz85Racer> oooops
<Yz85Racer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kyle kyle 5175944 2007-06-26 20:36 ./Tibia
<Yz85Racer> forgot ctrl + c dont work
<Yz85Racer> lawl
<intelikey> dumb de dumb dumb  DUMB! ......     </whistles>
<waylandbill_> I assume you're running as 'kyle'
<qmr> this ultravnc 'singleclick' addon talks about a reverse connection for people behind firewall.. can someone tell me how that works?
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Yz85Racer> i am
<flaccid> are you using bash?
<waylandbill_> it's got x's across the board, so it wouldn't matter, but if it needs to save to an existing file could have trouble later. :)
<intelikey> flaccid ?    ;/
<Yz85Racer> erm
<Yz85Racer> i dont know wtf bash is :P
<intelikey> yz you are.
<flaccid> have you tried running it absolutely. eg. /path/to/exec/Tibia
<intelikey> the error messages    bash: blah.... kinda give that away
<Yz85Racer> flaccid
<Yz85Racer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kyle kyle 5175944 2007-06-26 20:36 ./Tibia
<[nrx] > <Yz85Racer> i dont know wtf bash is :P < -lol
<intelikey> !info bash > Yz85Racer
<waylandbill_> !bash
<flaccid> thats not what i asked
<Yz85Racer> ARGH
<Yz85Racer> im so used to ctrl + c
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: call it absolutely. eg. /usr/bin/whoami
<Yz85Racer> bash: /home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia: No such file or directory
<Yz85Racer> I DID
<Yz85Racer> oops, sorry, caps lock
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: and file /home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia returns the same as before?
<Yz85Racer> yes
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: you have a weird problem. i don't know what it is. i would ask the experts in #bash
<intelikey> y'all be nice.     we don't treat trolls that harshly.    @ self as much as anyone.
<intelikey> Yz85Racer before you go to #bash try this.    export PATH="$PATH:/home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia" ;Tibia
<flaccid> bash requires $PATH to do this?
<Yz85Racer>  Tibia: command not found
<intelikey> shouldn't   but it can.
<flaccid> whats the right way to force remove with dpkg again ?
<intelikey> Yz85Racer may i see the output of this command please.          ls -l /home/kyle/Desktop/Tibia
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[nrx] > flaccid: --force-remove?
<intelikey> flaccid dpkg -P --force-all packagename
<intelikey> err -P is purge
<[nrx] > lol
<flaccid> hmm not right still
<[nrx] > dpkg remove --force
<intelikey> ?
<Yz85Racer> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37393/
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> accepted sudo dpkg -r --force-all xfonts-scalable but didn't remove it
<intelikey> flaccid -P --force-all does work.  it may error  but the package will be removed    dpkg -l | grep package   will confirm
<flaccid> check out the wierd status: iHR xfonts-scalable                        1.0.0-6                                scalable fonts for X
<flaccid> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/697149
<intelikey> installed held Removed ???
<flaccid> something, basically the setup script is preventing setup or removal
<flaccid> due to specifying an unregognized option for the update-fonts-dir command
<intelikey> which update-fonts-dir ; mv /path/to/update-fonts-dir /root ; : > /path/to/update-fonts-dir
<intelikey> and dpkg -P --force-all package     again
<intelikey> then you can mv /root/update-fonts-dir  /path/to/
* intelikey may not know "right way"  but /me knows force it...
<flaccid> just trying a reinstall of xfonts-utils first
<kaminix|benkyou> How do I make Kopete use Swiftfox as default browser?
<flaccid> that may of done it. so the version mismatch of the command had dif command line options
<flaccid> i've done a dapper to feisty upgrade before. now im doing a broken dapper to feisty upgrade. if successful its not a bad feat
<Meowmixiscoo_> This might sound stupid but, do programs that run on a Mac run on Linux?
<flaccid> unfortunately not meow
<intelikey> yeah you can do it.    as long as you don't break libc6 or dpkg  your fine........
<Meowmixiscoo_> =/ Ok then.
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah hopefully\
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo_ that was for flaccid not you... just in case there was mistake
<flaccid> its going good on dist-upgrade now :)
<kvnet> hi to all!
<Meowmixiscoo_> Hi2U
<Meowmixiscoo_> intelikey, got it =] .
<intelikey> flaccid im serious, as long as libc6 and dpkg are working.  it's fixable
<flaccid> yeah i know that.. but its a matter of how much time you have to work on something like this
<intelikey> yeah.
<flaccid> but im looking lucky now atm..
* intelikey has broken both libc6  and dpkg in time past...
<flaccid> nice one br0ther :)
<flaccid> im glad my shell is in gnu screen
<kvnet> does somebody know about kubuntu and sony vaio compatibility?
<flaccid> !vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> needless to say.   without another system to fix from   either of those are a game over call....
<flaccid> um there is something on vaio somewhere
<intelikey> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kvnet> i need info about newest models.....my friend bought it and......vista sux and XP can't be installed
<intelikey> zeenoth beet sony again ???
<flaccid> kvnet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vaio&titlesearch=Titles
<kvnet> thx
<flaccid> not sure if anything will help but
<flaccid> google is best place
<flaccid> kvnet: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=tkQ&pwst=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=sony+vaio+ubuntu&spell=1
<kvnet> google doesn't know about vaio c2zr :(
<kvnet> and linux
<flaccid> thats unfortunate
<flaccid> give sony a call ?
<waylandbill_> kvnet: if it doesn't support the latest hardware, I wouldn't worry. Usually 6 months later it does.
* intelikey sujests     http://google.com/linux   helps narrow the field somewhat 
<flaccid> hmm
<pillowpants> whats the command to compile from source again?
<pillowpants> ./configure?
<pillowpants> make
<pillowpants> make install?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> pillowpants: thats purely dependent on the software
<pillowpants> ./configure didnt work
<pillowpants> i guess i should read the readme, heh
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> and INSTALL if its there
<waylandbill> configure scripts are if GNU automake/autoconf was used in the development and distribution. It's very widespread in usage, but there are other ways.
<pillowpants> it wanted ./autogen
<waylandbill> pillowpants: if you look at the autogen in a text editor, I bet it ran automake, autoheader and/or autoconf.
<flaccid> ooo nearly done intelikey coz this dude on cable
<intelikey> :)
<pillowpants> im compiling zsnes
<flaccid> coolio
<Jucato> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<pillowpants> im trying to get it on amd64
<flaccid> yeah pillowpants on 64
<pillowpants> only way is to compile
* Jucato is glad not to be on 64...
<flaccid> hey thanks muchly for help intelikey, its done. i'll tell him to reboot it now and see if DE works
<pillowpants> 64 is speedy
<pillowpants> i dig it
* Jucato barely has more than 2GB of RAM anyway...
<intelikey> flaccid jsut issue init 6  :)
<holybovine> how so
<Ramla> say, what's the application for kde look (qt) settings? I'm running xubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed but can't bother to launch kde-session just to change opera's look
<holybovine> nothing is coded to use 64'bitness
<holybovine> except for 3d renderers and a few other specialty applications
<flaccid> intelikey: alright. yeah i don't think hes doing anything on this machine, too bad if he is
<holybovine> most apps aren't even multithreaded
<intelikey> pstree would know
<flaccid> dpm
<flaccid> don't you have to be in a console to init ?
<intelikey> nope
<flaccid> init: Unable to send message: Connection refused
<Jucato> Ramla: I think you need to install qt3-qtconfig or qt4-qtconfig (whichever qt version Opera is using)
* xp_killer *
<intelikey> flaccid may be an upstart thing.      you did sudo it ?
<waylandbill> 64 bit doesn't make me feel all warm and fuzzy. 32 is fast enough for my needs.
<flaccid> Ramla: opera manages its own looks through skins and appearance as well below the window management layer...
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah
<xp_killer> wow its 4:30 in the morning
<flaccid> im going to reboot him
<waylandbill> actually 4:20 (here) ... I'm sure it's probably 4:20PM for Jucato. :)
<Ramla> flaccid: sounds like that'd work too, thanks
* xp_killer and i still dont feel sleepy
<pillowpants> boy, compiling zsnes is tricky work
<Jucato> waylandbill: yep :)
<pillowpants> i throw in the towel
<flaccid> i recommend the kde longing skin for opera
<Jucato> pillowpants: I imagine it's trickier to compile for 64-bit :/
<flaccid> right i gotta run
<flaccid> ceeyas later
<intelikey> pillowpants what errors you got ?
<waylandbill> I'm sure it is if you haven't compiled b4
<intelikey> nd
<flaccid> catch ya intelikey, jucy
<pillowpants> sh ./autogen.sh && gmake && gmake install
<pillowpants> wont be recognized
<pillowpants> i have all the stuff there
<pillowpants> dependencies and such
<intelikey> wont be recognized ???
<pillowpants> sh: Can't open ./autogen.sh
<waylandbill> pillowpants: make sure it is executable
<waylandbill> I guess it's time for me to head off to work.
* Jucato thinks it's time to head for...
<pillowpants> im just reading off the install.txt
<Jucato> um... studying...
<pillowpants> waylandbill: this late?
<pillowpants> or early perhaps
<waylandbill> 4:20 am? what time should I be going? 12 am? :-P
<pillowpants> its 3 25 am here
<waylandbill> the good news is I get out earlier. lol
<intelikey> and modem reset again...  is anyone counting......
<Jucato> one
* Jucato goes out to eat some spring roll...
<intelikey> seems like that is 6 or 7 already this morning...
<sbucat> -.-.-.-.- volume microfone tooo low alsamixer is setted at top but it still low
<sbucat> Realtek ALC861-VD
<sbucat> microfone low
<sbucat> ideas? i have made alsamixer and i set all at the max
<intelikey> sbucat is the mic the record device ?   could be the line in   or the speakers even....
<intelikey> make sure the recording device is the mic
<sbucat> intelikey: made it
<sbucat> input : mic
<sbucat> damned alsa driver
<sbucat> never works fine
<intelikey> yes but is it selected in the app that you are testing ?
<Meowmixiscoo_> I'm trying to install LimeWire but it keep telling me java isn't installed =/
<sbucat> recordmydesktop
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Meowmixiscoo_> Thanks!
<sbucat> intelikey: i don t know but in recordmydestop there is not this option and in audacity if i set the mic's volume it's the same if i put mic's volume max or min
<intelikey> beware the 64bit issues there too Meowmixiscoo_
<Meowmixiscoo_> o.O
<intelikey> sbucat i know that audacity lets you select the input device.
<sbucat> intelikey: yes of couse
<sbucat> in preference
<intelikey> and the tool bar
<sbucat> yes but tool bar no works
<sbucat> and in preference i can set alsa oss and other
<intelikey> Meowmixiscoo_ maybe only "flash" not java in general.  so disreguard
<jason__> hellhelloo
<intelikey> not what i mean.  there is a button on the toolbar that lets you choose the input device   mic line0 line1 ....
<sbucat> cry....microfone was important
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jason__> so what's up
<pillowpants> aha!
<pillowpants> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432642
<pillowpants> the 32 bit repository for amd64
<intelikey> maybe something helpful there sbucat ^   i don't know.
<pillowpants> zsnes is in there
<pillowpants> very convenient
<pillowpants> i can apt-get zsnes32 like any other lassy now
<intelikey> see   no 64bit.   only 32
<pillowpants> yeah
<pillowpants> but compiling it was not an option
<intelikey> i see.
<pillowpants> and installing a 32 bit deb on its own is tricky
<intelikey> yes
<pillowpants> dfreer is awesome for adding that repo
<intelikey> i'm off in 20 minutes.   gooday all.
<intelikey> time to make last rounds.
<pillowpants> see ya
<intelikey> !quit shalom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit shalom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pillowpants> im off
<pillowpants> thanks for the help
<pillowpants> gnight
<user__>  
<[nrx] > :O
<[nrx] > user__: try #ubuntu-ru
<[nrx] > or not
<joneal> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<Jucato> hi
* Jucato waits for the others...
<contrast83> What up, Jucato
<Jucato> hm.. not much...
<gustavo> hi
<gustavo> hi hi
<luis> hi
<emilsedgh> !hi | luis
<ubotu> luis: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<emilsedgh> !hi | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gustavo> hi!
<[nrx] > ;o
<jokijo> any awake out there?
<[nrx] > :)
<[nrx] > nope
<sirag> hola
<[nrx] > hi
<jokijo> hey
<[nrx] > *yawns*
<jokijo> im transferring like 30 gigs of music from one harddrive to the other
<jokijo> its taking forever
<jokijo> actually it's going a lot faster than i expected
<gomatteo> Hi all. I'm thinking that we don't need python for daemons, like guidance-power-manager or guidance-power-manager. Why not rewrite them in C++?
<emilsedgh> gomatteo: whats wrong with python?
<Jucato> not really the place to ask this question gomatteo
<Jucato> and please, be patient in waiting for the answer. you already asked this in -devel
<gomatteo> Jucato: Ok, sorry
<Zvezdichko> hello, how can I set up Adept so it could clear apt cache after each upgrade?
<Jucato> adept doesn't have that feature yet unfortunately
<Zvezdichko> Jucato: but is it safe to delete cache manually
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean
<Jucato> that's the command for it
<gustavo> http://picpaste.com/topology.jpg can someone help me? my cabled pc cant access my wireless pc
<Zvezdichko> thankss
<vapashos> i wanna somebody to help me with the installation
<vapashos> if there is anyone lets talk  private
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SlimeyPete> also, if you talk in-channel then others can benefit too
<vapashos> when i m trying to install it i get a message starting bluetooth devices and doesnt continue
<Zvezdichko> I always had problems with grafical installations
<Zvezdichko> why don't you try with the alternate disk
<Zvezdichko> ?
<vapashos> anyone who knows about tis problem?
* Zvezdichko slaps angasule welcome back :0
<vapashos> it probably doesnt detects any bluetooth device on my pc
<vapashos> how can i make it skip this?
<angasule> I tried to install krita but it says they are untrusted packages, how can I check from which repo it's trying to install? (at least, I'm guessing that's why they are 'untrusted')
<angasule> hey Zvezdichko
<SlimeyPete> vapashos: as Zvezdichko says, it's probably best to try the alternate CD, see if that works
<SlimeyPete> that's always a good first step.
<Zvezdichko> because the standart CD freezes a lot
<vapashos> the cd i use is the one i burned after downloading the latest version of kubuntu
<vapashos> there is not any other alternate cd
<SlimeyPete> vapashos: yes there is.
<SlimeyPete> check the ubuntu website.
<vapashos> are you sure?
<SlimeyPete> certain. I've used it several times.
<SlimeyPete> it's towards the bottom of the download page.
<vapashos> i ll check it
<vapashos> did you have the same problem?
<Zvezdichko> I've had a similar
<Zvezdichko> but the alternate install was successful
<angasule> funny, now krita installs without complaint...
<vapashos> when you saw alternate do you mean the previous version?
<SlimeyPete> nope
<Zvezdichko> no
<Zvezdichko> it's the same version
<emonkey> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Zvezdichko> but it uses the standart Debian installer
<SlimeyPete> vapashos: check the "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<SlimeyPete> box
<SlimeyPete> on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Zvezdichko> I never trust grafical installers
<Zvezdichko> they are too buggy
<Zvezdichko> but remember! this one may seem to "freeze" for a long time.
<emonkey> Alternate install CD
<emonkey> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Kubuntu.
<emonkey> for example on: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/feisty/
<angasule> PBCAK is the most common source of failure, Zvezdichko
<Zvezdichko> isn't that old- feisty? I use gutsy and I have updates every day
<[nrx] > meh
<[nrx] > need a better theme
<emonkey> angasule, mostly the alternate worked better
<vapashos> i have another question
<vapashos> when i m searching throw adept i can t find beryl
<Zvezdichko> vapashos: have you enabled universe/multiverse
<vapashos> how can i enable this?
<vapashos> i suppose that  something s going wrong with my repositories
<Jucato> Zvezdichko: feisty? old? gutsy won't even be released until October. and feisty will receive support until October of next year
<Zvezdichko> vapashos: wait... I have the very same problem here
<Zvezdichko> Jucato: but I'm currently using gutsy :)
<Jucato> the only reason you have updates everyday is because gutsy isn't stable yet (till alpha)... after release, updates won't come as often
<gustavo> my notebook cant shut down , what can i do? it doesnt responds
<Zvezdichko> gustavo: Cntrl+Alt+Esc
<Zvezdichko> or manually ps aux then kill number
<Jucato> er?
<gustavo> Zvezdichko: dont work :(
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Esc = xkill only
<gustavo> it doesnt respond to nothing
<jussi01> can someone mention an application to convert normal pictures to lineart?
<gustavo> it says : acpi_power_off called, but go no further
<Zvezdichko> Jucato: oh, right :)
<gustavo> but console pointer is blinking
<evans> helooooo
<evans> any1
<Zvezdichko> I thought it was a program related problem
<Zvezdichko> not about a system halt
<evans> does anyone know of any good CAD programs?
<tim> evans: for what?
<tim> i.e. 3D, technical drawing, simulation?
<Jucato> qcad? kicad?
<Jucato> supper?
<Jucato> heh
<Zvezdichko> doh! is there seamonkey for Kubuntu?
<jussi01> !autocad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autocad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hrmph, there used to be a factoid
<jussi01> !cad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info qcad
<evans> CAD for furniture drawing
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2 (feisty), package size 2950 kB, installed size 12596 kB
<Jucato> !info kicad
<ubotu> kicad: Electronic schematic and PCB design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20060829-1 (feisty), package size 2117 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<evans> furniture drawing and design
<Jucato> Zvezdichko: no seamonkey, but there's iceape
<jussi01> so qcad most likely evans
<evans> can Qcad draw in 3D?
<Zvezdichko> Jucato: it also looks veeery heavy
<Zvezdichko> my box is quite old
<tim> http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=101703&page=1
<Jucato> seamonkey *is* heavy
<tim> 3d stuff
<jussi01> evans: I dont know. but are dxf files something you know about?
<Jucato> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.43-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 7120 kB, installed size 18600 kB
<Jucato> !info wings3d
<ubotu> wings3d: Nendo-inspired 3D polygon mesh modeller. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.35-4 (feisty), package size 3026 kB, installed size 4676 kB
<tim> evans: blender is a 3d modeling package. its pretty nice, but not a cad package. alternatively if your looking for something like solidworks, there should be something out there with a little googling
<tim> evans: but I think blender will do you unless you need to do some kind of simulation
<evans> no a simulation really
* jussi01 pushes everyone out of the way.... my turn!!
<jussi01> [13:48]  <jussi01> can someone mention an application to convert normal pictures to lineart?
<jussi01> :)
<tim> evans: http://www.cycas.de/ will do you for sim then, dont know if its free
<tim> jussio01: I actually just wrote a java prog to do that if you want it
<Zvezdichko> is there an alternative for Windows movie maker
<Zvezdichko> or a simple program for creating videos
<SlimeyPete> Zvezdichko: kino, cinelarra, pitivi
<tim> jussi01: I can make it nicer if you give me 5 minutes, then pastebin the source to you
<SlimeyPete> none of them are quite as simple/stable as WMM, though
<tim> jussi01: U want?
<jussi01> tim: I have a whole lot to do, so thanks, but I cant have you doing it all for me... ;)
<jussi01> Zvezdichko: kdenlive
<jussi01> not in the repos yet, but in gutsy
<Zvezdichko> I use Gutsy :0
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<jussi01> :)
<Zvezdichko> okay :) but firstly I have to update once again
<jussi01> :)
<Zvezdichko> I find it boring
<Zvezdichko> :)
<Zvezdichko> the update process is finished and after five minutes :) Oh, look, there are 30 packages available for update :)
<tim> jussi01: what I'm offering is a simple edge detecter which converts a photo type image to a sketch like line image. its a script that takes an image name as a command line argument, and outputs the converted image. output in jpeg. ??
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> tim: perfect! please could I get that!
<jl_> hola
<tim> jussi01:ok, I'll neaten it up a bit and put in some parameters
<baudthief> Can someone please help with the Kubuntu installation? After trying to boot and selecting "Boot/Install ... etc" it just hangs at the Kubuntu logo, progressbar just pings back and forth
<baudthief> *Kubuntu feisty
<jussi01> baudthief: how long have you waited? is the cd activity?
<baudthief> no CD activity, been over 10 minutes now
<tim> jussi01: will do
<jussi01> thanks :)
<jussi01> baudthief: restart it in verbose mode
<baudthief> how do I do that?
<jussi01> remove the quiet argument in the startup line
<baudthief> alright gonan try
<jussi01> ok, im off, see yas all
<Zvezdichko> have you already tried the new KDE 4 ( it'ss in gutsy repos )
<Zvezdichko> quite unstable, huh
<jussi01> Zvezdichko: yeah... very unstable...
* jussi01 goes....
<Zvezdichko> it even doesn't load plasma
<baudthief> interesting lol... I'm getting LOTS of disc activity now, but a "signal out of range" prompt on my LCD, might just wait a bit more
<baudthief> shit, removing "quiet" just makes it work!?
<baudthief> o_O
<baudthief> oh well lol, not complaining - time to overwrite windows!
<sbucat> waaaaaaaaaaaaa my sound sistem works greattttttttttttttt
<sbucat> thanks
<emilsedgh> will compiz become the default wm of the kubuntu 7.10?
<Zvezdichko> I hope not ;)
<emilsedgh> Zvezdichko: why? I hope it will, Im not its fan, I use kwin myself, but people will like it so much...
<slackern> I hope it's only enabled as default if a proper driver is detected and installed properly and will fallback otherwise.
<Zvezdichko> because there are still people who use old machines
<emilsedgh> sure it will
<slackern> I would guess so too, only proper way to implement it without causing too much chaos :)
<slackern> Just wishing that there will be some proper drivers out for my X1950 card by then :)
<maverick_> anyone knows of bandwidth shaper like NETLIMITER in windows?
<vapashos> try dumeter
<hab> What's the command for starting the restricted driver manager in Kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> hab: Gutsy?
<slackern> restricted-manager-kde
<hab> emilsedgh: feisty.
<emilsedgh> hagabaka: feisty has no restricted-manager :(
<hab> Aw...
<hab> Alrighty then.
<hab> I was used to Gutsy ^.^
<slackern> But im running Gutsy though, it also has an icon in System Settings -> Advanced
<hab> I guess that Envy can do it.
<hab> Thanks
<vapashos> how can i be registered user here?
<[nrx] > vapashos: try /msg nickserv help
<maverick_> vapashos: is it even for linux?!!
<maverick_> anyone knows of bandwidth shaper for KUBUNTU like NETLIMITER in windows?
<vapashos> no its not for linux
<maverick_> vapashos: well we're in a KUBUNTU channel btw...
<maverick_> :D
<vapashos> does any body knows if there is a command to check the cpu utilization and the number of processes running?
<[ifr0g] > vapashos, top
<[ifr0g] > vapashos, or ctrl + esc
<vapashos> thanks
<[ifr0g] > np
<Zvezdichko> seasons they come, seasons they go...
<tim> jussi01: your prog is ready, will mail. edge detection a little fuzzy, will improve, need ciggy first
<pekuja> does anyone know how I could configure Firefox so that I can open downloaded files and that "Open containing folder" would start Konqueror?
<pekuja> basically, I want Firefox to integrate to KDE a little better.
<pekuja> I would use Konqueror for web browsing... but I like Firefox's Extensions, and it seems like Konqueror doesn't work very well with Google Reader, which I use a lot
<emilsedgh> pekuja: if youre not an advanced web designer or programmer, Konqueror is a better choice
<vapashos> when i search on my adept i don't get the latests versions of  the programms i want to install,does anybody knows why??
<pekuja> well it doesn't seem to work right with Google Reader, and yeah I need it
<emilsedgh> vapashos: thats the distro' policy, when Ubuntu releases 7.04, it includes (for example) kde 3.5.6, even if kde 3.6 releases after that, there will be no official update for that release of ubuntu to kde 3.6
<emilsedgh> pekuja: if its important for you to have kde intergration, why dont you use akregator? Im not using google reader but it mays konqueror shows it correctly, try changing Browser Identification
<pekuja> maybe I'll try it again, but anyways, I don't need Googl Reader to integrate into KDE
<pekuja> if "Open" in Firefox's download window can actually open files in the proper applications, and "Open containing folder" opens up Konqueror in said folder, then that's probably enough
<JuJuBee_> I want to install a dhcp server on my computer to hand out addresses to my classroom.  I would like the addresses to be set statically to each workstation (each workstation always gets the same address).  How do I do that?  I cannot find it in the docs.
<pekuja> Google Reader actually does work ok... but I can't use my scrollwheel to scroll it, which is really weird
<Yz85Racer> Hey, I nearly got my game working, I run the executable, but I get this error in Terminal X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest
<Yz85Racer>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<Yz85Racer>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (X_GLXVendorPrivate)
<Yz85Racer>   Serial number of failed request:  181
<Yz85Racer>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<pekuja> I think it's trying to scroll the whole page when it should be scrolling inside a single frame
<stdin> !paste | Yz85Racer
<ubotu> Yz85Racer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yz85Racer> oh
<Yz85Racer> k
<runlevelten> what you get when you do the following in a shell Yz85Racer? glxinfo | grep endor
<Yz85Racer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37404/
<Yz85Racer> runlevelten, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37404/
<combo> what codecs do i need to watch RMVB movies ?? i've installed all codecs with that command :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37405/ ::
<Yz85Racer> runlevelten, you there mate?
<combo> but it looks something missin' :/
<pekuja> emilsedgh, my problem with Konqueror is kinda minor and specific to that one site, but I use that site a lot so that ruins it for me :-/
<combo> it is written that there is problem about 'drvc.so'
<jhutchins> combo: I'd guess you need to install realplayer.
<pekuja> emilsedgh, Akregator would be fine if I could sync it with Google Reader I guess
<emilsedgh> pekuja: so try akregator :P
<runlevelten> Yz85Racer: what graohics card you using?
<Yz85Racer> ATI
<combo> jhutchins: since now i've used Kaffeine player
<Yz85Racer> I think that's my card.. Atleast runlevelten..
<pekuja> emilsedgh, well I want the same feeds whether I'm on my desktop, laptop, or a terminal at the uni
<Yz85Racer> Or is that my driver?
<pekuja> emilsedgh, which is why I use Google Reader
<emilsedgh> pekuja: so i really dunno :)
<pekuja> emilsedgh, ok, so you don't know of any syncing options for that?
<emilsedgh> pekuja: maybe you could find another web based rss reader?
<pekuja> maybe
<runlevelten> does grep -e radeon /etc/X11/xorg.conf give you Driver "radeon"?
<pekuja> I guess that's a possible idea... will have to look around for what's available
<pekuja> then again I do like Firefox. my only problem with that is opening files I've downloaded
<pekuja> that doesn't seem to work out of the box
<pekuja> I think it does on Gnomebuntu
<Yz85Racer> runlevelten, all it does is drop too a new line.
<runlevelten> pastebin the output of grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf will ya?
<runlevelten> thanks :)
<Yz85Racer> runlevelten,
<Yz85Racer> It's one line..
<Yz85Racer> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.con
<Yz85Racer> oops
<Yz85Racer> grep: /etc/X11/xorg.con: No such file or director
<Yz85Racer> sorry haa
<runlevelten> Try pasting it instead of typing it then, save typos ;)
<kkathman> lol
<Yz85Racer> I have been..
<Yz85Racer> oops
<Yz85Racer> missed the f
<Yz85Racer> :P
<Yz85Racer> runlevelten, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37407/
* kkathman wonders what Yz85Racer is trying to do :)
<Yz85Racer> kkathman, trying to run a game.. :P
* kkathman suggests XBOX
<Yz85Racer> .....
<Yz85Racer> It's a computer game..
* kkathman suggests windows
<Yz85Racer> No way am I using Winblows.
<Yz85Racer> runlevelten, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37407/ is what it's throwing me
<kkathman> then dont expect 100% or windows games to run under linux then :)
<kkathman> cuz they wont
<Yz85Racer> they're not winblows games
<kkathman> Yz85Racer:  http://frankscorner.org
<Yz85Racer> It's the Linux version, just having trouble running it.
<kumamoto> anyone seen this http://www.openmoko.com/index.html
<emilsedgh> kumamoto: sure, Im waiting for this phone :P
<runlevelten> Yz85Racer: You need the 3D drivers installed to play games btw.
<runlevelten> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> Myse4lf, I'd recommend you install restricted-manager and use that, tbh.
<runlevelten> *self.
<stdin> !driver is <alias> binarydriver
<fatmike> hi room
<fatmike> how can i install older packages
<emilsedgh> !hi | fatmike
<ubotu> fatmike: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fatmike> i want to install qt4.2.3
* genii sips a coffee
<fatmike> but my system wants to install 4.3.0
<gustavo> genii: gimme some
<fatmike> blacklisting?
<fatmike> dont know
<fatmike> can so help me plz?
* genii hands gustavo a large coffee as well, and puts on a pot of it for anyone else
<Jucato> genii: where were you when I was eating spring rolls for snacks :)
<gustavo> genii: thanks :D
<genii> Jucato: Probably I was trying to wake up LOL
<Jucato> fatmike: how are you trying to install it? and for what?
<Jucato> hahah :)
<fatmike> apt-get install qt4-designer
<fatmike> but i have to compile in qt 4.2.3
<Jucato> fatmike: does it have to be exactly 4.2.3??? all 4.x releases are binary/API compatible
<fatmike> yes but i get some errors when compiling in 4.3
<fatmike> there should be a way to install older packages?!
<Jucato> what would be the error? and are you sure the error is related to the version?
<fatmike> strange errors
<fatmike> butz i HAVE to compile
<fatmike> in 4.2.3
<Jucato> strange errors don't tell me much... :)
<fatmike> yess
<fatmike> but i dont need al sove to the error
<fatmike> i need a hint to instal older packages ;)
<Jucato> why do you HAVE to compile in 4.2.3?
<fatmike> a collegue told be to do so
<Jucato> the thing is, you "strange errors" might not be related to version number at all
<fatmike> ok i will check it later
<fatmike> but for quick fix i have to compile in 4.2.3
<Jucato> what are you compiling btw? and what package did you specifically install?
<Jucato> you need the -dev package for Qt. it might be complaining that it can't find Qt headers and libraries
* n8k99 makes a pot of coffee for brekkie
<genii> n8k99: Yay! More coffeee! ;)
<fatmike> i want to have qt4dev,qt4 designer, assistant and mysql support
<fatmike> i read st about /etc/apt/preferences and pinning
<fatmike> is this the right place?
<Jucato> probably... but I'm quite doubtful that it is the source of the problem... but if you say so...
<fatmike> ok i just want to compile in 4.2.3
<fatmike> later this week i will check if it also compiles in 4.3 and if not speak with you again about the compile prob
<Jucato> fatmike: can you just try, and I mean really just try, installing libqt4-dev then compiling?
<fatmike> are you firm with qt ?
<vbhide> i have heard kubuntu works faster with drivers installed......... does anyone know how to do that?
<SlimeyPete> vbhide: you mean graphics drivers?
<vbhide> perhaps... i don't really know....:) how do you install graphics drivers?
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> vbhide: on Linux systems, drivers are implemented as kernel modules. All of the most popular modules (and many obscure ones) are included with Ubuntu and enabled by default if you have the right hardware.
<fatmike> ok no error in 4.3
<SlimeyPete> some proprietary ones (such as nvidia drivers) aren't, though.
<fatmike> h how do i check my qt version that i have installed?
<Jucato> fatmike: by default, the system will use Qt 3 because it is what KDE 3.x needs/uses.
<Jucato> "qmake -v" tells you the version
<djfito1> buenos dias a todos dese mexico
<Jucato> if you want to explicitly launch a Qt 4 app, you have to use the direct path/filename
<SlimeyPete> !mexican
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mexican - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> heh
<SlimeyPete> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fatmike> ok thanx mate
<Jucato> hm.. spanish or Portuguese?
<fatmike> it just works with compile in qt 4.3 :)
<Jucato> fatmike: told yah :P
<fatmike> can i ask you again if i receive any 'strange errors' ?
<vbhide> thankyou slimeypete! i have a presario v2000.... doubt if i need any driver then
<Jucato> fatmike: you could also use the pastebin (see the channel's topic) so that we could all see the errors so that they won't be so strange anymore
<fatmike> i will do so
<fatmike> so thank you and byebye!
<rivo> hi, has anyone succeeded in installing fglrx driver on kubuntu feisty?
<rivo> all my attempts have failed with something like "DRI initialization failed (maybe driver kernel module is missing or bad)" in var/log/Xorg.log, no matter how I install it
<wers> what tweaks can I do to make my Kubuntu desktop faster?
<stdin> rivo: have you looked at the help page?
<wers> I am running it on a laptop with humble specs
<stdin> !ati | rivo
<ubotu> rivo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wers> I turned of much of the effects already but I want it to be faster
<Jucato> how humble are those specs? :)
<rivo> stdin: yes, I also tried installing with envy which should take care of it automatically but nothing has worked
<stdin> rivo: if you use more than one method without completely removing the last then you'll mess things up
<slackern> ktorrent worked better than i thought it would feels like it's come quite a long way since the last time i tried it
<rivo> stdin: I tried envy with clean install now, still nothing
<stoneagepimp> anybody know how to play m4p music files?
<stdin> rivo: and you have the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel installed?
<jessejazza> Why not use XFCE or GNOME and add the bits missing that you want to use from KDE. I installed all 3 yesterday and have to say that i'm not that impressed with KDE. Removed it but have kept one or two programs i like.
<stdin> !codecs | stoneagepimp
<ubotu> stoneagepimp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rivo> stdin: yes it is
<stdin> rivo: it could be that your card isn't supported by the driver any more, ATI tend to completely remove support for older cards after a while
<rivo> stdin: it's radeon 9550 which is supported according to docs
<stoneagepimp> thanks
<hismajesty> hi
<hismajesty> i heve a pb with my pc
<n8k99> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hismajesty> so excuse my english but it started alone
<bullfrog> wow I love ubuntu so far! Been windows free since the weekend :D
<n8k99> congrats bullfrog
<hismajesty> is there someone who speak french
<hismajesty> ??
<ubunturos> !kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n8k99> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubunturos> !fr
<hismajesty> thanks
<n8k99> welcome
<shriphani> can someone tell me the default kubuntu fonts
<shriphani> I messed up with mine and they um... don't look good.
<n8k99> Kedage
<Jucato> Sans/Sans Serif
<shriphani> err ?
<dhq> i have a epson lx-800 printer it is a 9 pin dot printer.I tried LX 1050 driver which is for 24 PIN , it work so bad ..almost Un-ReadAlbe Text.
<shriphani> n8k99: mind if you can tell me one by one ?
* Jucato thinks he was ignored :(
<genii> dhq: You can't find a Generic 9 Pin dot Matrix    printer driver to install?
<shriphani> Jucato: go ahead then.
* n8k99 scratches head and realizes he hasn't seen defasult fonts in over a year
<dhq> genii, where
<Jucato> shriphani: I already answer. all of them are Sans Serif
<Jucato> except Fixed width, which would be Monospace
<shriphani> ok and font aliasing enabled ?
<Jucato> Window Title would be bold
<genii> dhq: in the list of printer drivers in System Settings...Printer
<dhq> genii, which one do i choose
<Jucato> shriphani: mine says "System settings"
<genii> dhq: 1 minute I'll go there and see whats available
<dhq> k
<genii> dhq:For manufacturer, choose Generic. Then for printer, IBM-Compatible Dot Matrix Printer
<baudthief> anything like UltraVNC for linux/kubuntu? One that doesnt start a new x-session, just takes control of a machine on the LAN
<dhq> genii, is it a 9 pin
<baudthief> (other than krfb I mean)
<genii> dhq: IBM made 9 and 24 pin dot-matrix
<genii> dhq: If you wait a bit i'll try to find something else if you like
<dhq> genii, well i have no time well try this one
<dhq> genii, if you get any better info let me kno
<genii> dhq: Epson TSQ-4800 driver apparently provides also generic 9 pin
<dhq> genii, thanks i will check it out
<PhinnFort> I can't get tomcat5.5 to run
<PhinnFort> and tomcat5 isn't available in gutsy
<PhinnFort> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> rather, it runs, but it only returns completely blank pages
<kirk> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<saltire> I've just installed kubuntu but konqueror won't load any websites
<kirk> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<PhinnFort> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<wers> how do I prevent beagle from running automatically everytime I log in?
<bullfrog> I have a little anoyance with kubuntu now, sometimes when my screen comes back from powersaving or if I log out and in again the mouse pointer goes invisble :/
<PhinnFort> it's magic
<kirk> can i use gparted to format my secondary hard drive? im on kubuntu 7.04
<aantipop> my 5,5 gig root partition is 9X % full, are there some things i can remove from it ? aptitude auoclean already gave me 200 mb
<SlimeyPete> aantipop: just remove any applications which you don't use
<alexbe01__> erm, check /tmp
<aantipop> oh okay
<alexbe01__> it may not all be able to be deleted, but there's probably some
<kirk> i have a 2nd hard drive mounted, how can i format it?
<aantipop> temp is nearly empty, just had a fresh start
<danya> hello recently I cant seem to edit my source list .... wondering why :S?
<SlimeyPete> !mk2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk2fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> heh
<Daisuke_Laptop> danya: sudo
<SlimeyPete> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SlimeyPete> kirk: check out mkfs
<Daisuke_Laptop> or just google it ffs
<kirk> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> lol im lost, i just switched to kubuntu, been on windows my whole life
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh...
* Daisuke_Laptop pats kirk on the back
<Parkerw207> Heya everyone , i am having trouble using the kubuntu live cd's , for some reason it does not get past the load of sequence at the start and simply sits there doing nothing
<Daisuke_Laptop> it will be okay :)
<aantipop> kirk, the easiest way is gparted or qtparted
<SlimeyPete> kirk: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1  (where sda1 is your hard disk device) I think. Otherwise, gparted may be able to do it graphically.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Parkerw207: recent core 2 duo laptop?
<Parkerw207> well its not a laptop
<Parkerw207> but its core duo
<kirk> ill check out gparted first before i start putting in commands i know nothing about
<Daisuke_Laptop> then it's probably not the santa rosa issue
<Daisuke_Laptop> make sure the disc burned correctly
<aantipop> wow whats the difference between aptitude clean and autoclean ?
<kirk> it says gparted is a GNOME Partition Editor, is that compatiable with kubuntu?
<Parkerw207> its one they sent me in the post , the old version i know , but i was just seeing how it fairs with my wifi network adapter , i know the trouble linux has with wifi
<aantipop> ah "man aptitude"
<Daisuke_Laptop> the trouble linux has with wifi is slowly but surely becoming like the trouble linux used to have with cable modems
<aantipop> how do i leave manpages ? ctrl + c doesnt work
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was worded wrong
<SlimeyPete> aantipop: q
<aantipop> aah, thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> at any rate, wireless issues continually get fixed and it's getting less and less painful to use wireless in linux
<Parkerw207> yes i am aware of that and i am not completely dumb when it comes to computer so i think i would be able to sort any problems that come up , but the fact that it doesnt even load in live mode is a concern
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would agree with you
<Parkerw207> i mean , my machine is a very powerfull one so i was a tad shocked when it sat there idle
<Daisuke_Laptop> does it drop to busybox or do anything?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Parkerw207: if it's fairly new (last 5-6 months or so) it could be an issue with the intel platform, OR you have a newer ati graphics card which is notoriously unreliable (again, for now)
<Parkerw207> hmm , no , its shows that everything loads ok , all the hardware drivers , abstraction layer etc... but then when its about to load up the GUI i asume , its stalls
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl+alt+f2 take you to a vt?
<Parkerw207> i built it just after may , the components are new as far as i am aware , how long they have been out i am not sure
<Parkerw207> i havent tried that
<Parkerw207> i am a bit of a linux newbie but i can get my head around most problems
<Parkerw207> and its not just kubuntu , its ubuntu , suse and fedora that dont work either
<Daisuke_Laptop> all live cds?
<Parkerw207> yes
<Parkerw207> so it must be hardware related i assume
<Daisuke_Laptop> try the alternate install cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> it sounds like there's a general issue with livecds, i have the same problem here
<genii> By any chance it it some Intel i810 video card? The vesa driver in xorg.conf for that needs to be changed if it's the case
<Parkerw207> ahhh i now remeber what CPU i have , intel pentium D 3.2ghz dual core , and no i dont think i have that card
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia or ati?
<Parkerw207> my graphics chip uses RADEON X800GT\
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...well then...
<bjwebb> hmm
<bjwebb> i can't move my mouse
<Parkerw207> i would of thought them components were old enough to be supported
<SlimeyPete> I used to use ubuntu on the same CPU, no problem
<Parkerw207> yes i know , i dont think its the CPU somehow
<genii> Parkerw207: Well, something to try some kernel options at boot. Specifically there noacpi worked for my desktop Pentium D system.
<SlimeyPete> possibly a motherboard issue
<Parkerw207> i use an ASUS motherboard if i remember rightly lol
<genii> Also there was an issue with some pcmcia driver keep wanting to load which was freezing the system, let me see if i can find the link
<genii> Parkerw207: Asus board here too, P5K-SE
<kirk> i plan on using this disk as storage, when i format while file system should i use?
<Parkerw207> i am not to sure whihc one mine is i shall just go find out
<kirk> which*
<Parkerw207> P5VD2-MX
<Daisuke-Ido> kirk: is it going to be shared between windows and linux?
<slawek> HOW TO RUN MACROMEDIA FIREWORKS?
<slawek> PLEASE FAST HELP!
<kirk> no
<kirk> only running kubuntu
<kirk> its just going to be storage
<aantipop> ext3 then
<arash> slawek, hmm,does that really work for Kubuntu? (I have no idea, but it's common Linux users use GNU substitutes)
<Parkerw207> is it possible to install Kubuntu over the internet not using a disk ?
<genii> Parkerw207: Anyhow, I needed to use alternate CD, then go to the busybox console and rm the file /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o   because trying to load it was stalling the system
<Parkerw207> genii : i see , i might try that then , its annoying when things like this happen eh :P
<genii> Parkerw207: Yes!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas All :)
<joseph> hello everyone
* genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<dhq> genii, well the printer takes ages to print where as in windows it hardly takes 10 secs
<joseph> does anyone know how to add a script to Konversation?
<dhq> genii, what to do ???
* joseph is new to linux
<xp_killer> !hi | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<web> Hi all. Do you speak Russian?
<genii> dhq: In the end it does print correctly however?
<dhq> genii, we have a problem of electricity here
<dhq> genii, i need it fast
<xp_killer> dhq: get an genarator
<n8k99> !rs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dhq> xp_killer, ???
<BluesKaj> !ru | web
<ubotu> web:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<genii> xp_killer: If he's using a 9 pin dot matrix printer i imagine not much cash for generators :)
<n8k99> thanks BluesKaj
<xp_killer> tru
<web> <ubotu>
* xp_killer lol he speekin to the bot lol :D
<genii> dhq: The only thing i could suggest is to give printing a higher priority by what is called "renicing" the process. You make the computer give it higher priority
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: how do i open a port
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: and if i do open one will someone see it?
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, on a router?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was installing a screensaver called kcomet3.  When I tried to compile it, it asked for the kde headers. I installed the kde headers but it installed all of kde 3.5.x and now I have lost all my icons on all tool bars. How can I correct that?
<gundam_rx78nt1> does anybody know how to start the kdewizard?
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: kpersonalizer
<ubuntu> what is the live cd default user and password ?
<X1398> hi
<X1398> may be root?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't see my tool bars. I have them selected to be displayed but they don't show up on my applications
<ubuntu> X1398 , yes but what is the passowrD?
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, kde desktop or gnome?
<gundam_rx78nt1> kde
<X1398> n0 password? or even root
<ubuntu> and there is also "ubuntu" user what is his password ?
<X1398> or kubuntu try some
<X1398> ubuntu ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, that's cuz you have to configure kde to your liking , it doesn't transfer your settings from gnoem
<arash> I'm wondering , is Koffice better than OpenOffice?
<BluesKaj> err gnome
<X1398> openoffice is my prefered
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj, I don't use gnome.
<gundam_rx78nt1> :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was trying to install a screen saver that needed the kde header files installed
<arash> I dont even seem to be able to find them in adept-insalltion... is it really that bad?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I selected to install it and apt-get installed all of kde 3.5
<X1398> my kubuntu doesn't boot -.- only debug an startx does it
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, all of my tool bars (doesn't matter what application it is) aren't appearing.
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, sounds to me like you re-installed a different version of kde than the onew you were using
<rjb> argh, a compile with gcc just crashed my machine:(
<ubuntu> X1398 , no it isnt
<X1398> ubuntu: -.-
<deviance> Whata  good program for video editing?
<deviance> !videoediting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoediting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<X1398> ubuntu: u use kde?
<Jucato> !info kdenlive
<ubotu> Package kdenlive does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hm.
<X1398> ubuntu: i mean the kubuntu version?
<ubuntu> X1398 , yes and im on live cd
<BluesKaj> deviance, most ppl recommend avidemux , although i've seldom used it
<ubuntu> X1398 , yes
<X1398> ubuntu: may be my internet should work porbably now mom
<deviance> Cool
<ksivaji> what does GTK stand for ?
<SlimeyPete> GNOME ToolKit (used to be GIMP ToolKit)
<joseph> does anyone know how to add a script to Konversation?
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: err. no
<Jucato> it's still the GIMP Tool Kit
<ubuntu> someone ?
<SlimeyPete> oh right. OK... I'm sure I had this conversation on freenode quite recently and was told it was now Gnome
* SlimeyPete shrugs
<Jucato> joseph: just put the bash/python script in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts/ then add a command alias
<ksivaji> how far GTK is used by programmers
<SlimeyPete> ksivaji: it's used a lot
<joseph> thanks jucato
<ksivaji> is it worth to learn GTK or something else is better
<X1398> ubuntu: ?
<Jucato> GTK and Qt both
<X1398> ubuntu: found something
<SlimeyPete> ksivaji: some people prefer QT. KDE uses QT.
<ksivaji> !QT
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<rediz_> help pls
<Parkerw207> does anyone know where you can find detailed lists of Wifi cards that wokr out of the box with Kubuntu ?
<X1398> do i have to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> X1398: if you want 3D support, yes. Otherwise, no.
<rediz_> cant get wifi card (belkin) working. anybody got any ideas please
<ubuntu> someone know the password for : ubuntu user in livecd ?
<rediz_> what support for wifi is there
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rediz_> cheers m8t
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> ok, 3 diff commands give the same response .
<Parkerw207> does anyone here use wifi and kubuntu succesfully ? if so could you name the network card you use?
<BluesKaj> Parkerw207, dunno for sure but broadcom cards seem to have more trouble than most
<Parkerw207> hmm , see i have a D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.C) and that doesnt work , but aprently (rev.A) does
<Parkerw207> hwo annoying , i just wondered if anyone knew of one that worked straight otut of the box
<ksivaji> Jucato :if glxinfo shows direct rendering : no how to set it to yes
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: to open a port on my router it askin me for and adress does kotepe have an adress?and for the port if i open one like 12 do i have to add a next one like 13
<Jucato> ksivaji: install the driver for your video card that will give you 3D hardware acceleration (nvidia or ati)
<ksivaji> Jucato driver is a software or hardware
<Jucato> software
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, is kopete asking for that port ?
<ksivaji> Jucato can i install any driver or it depends on my hardware ?
<Jucato> ksivaji: of course it depends on your video card. you can't install an nvidia driver for an ati video card
<ksivaji> Jucato how to find vedio driver for my hardware
<Jucato> what is your video card?
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: no but for me to send i file to someone i never got true so i read on a website that i need to open a port to send files to my friends
<reallyjoel> What exactly is a 'session'? Is it a RAM-dump, or a list of running processes? Or something else?
<Jucato> reallyjoel: what do you mean?
<ksivaji> Jucato http://pastebin.com/d7659f82
<reallyjoel> You can save 'sessions'
<reallyjoel> I want to know what is saved
<Jucato> hold a sec
<reallyjoel> probably not a ram-dump..
<Jucato> reallyjoel: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/quickstart/logging-out.html#session-management
<reallyjoel> thanks
<Jucato> definitely not a ram dump. that would be standby/suspend
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, don't open ports below 1100 as a rule unless required by the client thru a special server
<deviance> What is the highest port avalible?
<reallyjoel> Ah, it's up to the specific app to decide what to do.. that explains some
<Jucato> ksivaji: you're video card is a built-in S3 unichrome. I don't think there is a driver for it that will give you direct rendering. you need a "real" video card
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: ok but my routor askin for an adress i dont understand
<Jucato> reallyjoel: it's really more like a snapshot of the state of KDE
<Jucato> in a way it's like suspend I think (or that type that writes the state to the disk)
<ksivaji> Jucato why we dont have driver for built-in S3 unichrome.
<corrado> ho istallato xmms con i relativi codec ma quando faccio partire un mp3 dopo qualche secondo non si sente pi l'audio come posso fare ?
<Jucato> ksivaji: we don
<slackern> deviance: 65536 is the highest port available i think
<Jucato> ksivaji: we don't have a driver that will give you direct rendering
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, what is the name of the address?
<deviance> Cool :D
<Pupeno> How do I configure a list of domain names to search when resolving? modifing /etc/resolv.conf is not good enough, it gets overwritten.
<wers> how do I prevent beagle from running automatically whenever I log in?
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: its kopete im using not a website im going to
<ksivaji> Jucato but windows has driver for built-in S3 unichrome
<Lunenfeld> does KDE (gutsy) mount external HDs automatically?
<Jucato> ksivaji: so does linux. but neither of them have drivers that do direct rendering
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, can you access port mapping on you router ?
<Jucato> ksivaji: all hardware need drivers in order for you to use them. in the case of video card drivers, you need one with 3D hardware acceleration to be able to have direct rendering
<Pupeno> Lunenfeld: Kubuntu does mount external HDs automatically.
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: yes
<deviance> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Jucato> ksivaji: in short, you are already using a driver right now, but not a driver that will give you direct rendering. and most built-in video cards don't have those special kind of drivers
<Lunenfeld> Pupeno and there should be an icon created on the desktop for a mounted volume, right?
<slackern> deviance: if you are running gutsy you could try out filezilla it's in the repos
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: http://kopete.kde.org/faq.php#id2291952 this is the website i read wa they wat port to open http://kopete.kde.org/faq.php#id2291952
<reallyjoel> is there statistics over how many linux users uses gnome versus kde?
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, ok go to port mapping and open the tcp/udp port numder that kopete wants to use
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: msn
<Pupeno> Lunenfeld: mounted or not, the icon should be there.
<deviance> slackern: I'm on feisty
<Lunenfeld> Pupeno what if not. How could i access the HD anyway?
<slackern> deviance: ahh alright, not sure if it's there
<Pupeno> Lunenfeld: look into how to use the mount command.
<Pupeno> Lunenfeld: the dmesg command can help you find the divice name.
<deviance> Doesnt appear to be slackern
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: go to wat?mapping? i taught u mean if i can get in my router
<dwuomo> alguien en espaol?
<Lunenfeld> Pupeno ok thanks!
<deviance> I'm try casablanca though
<ksivaji> Jucato ok ok i am clear
<Pupeno> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pupeno> !es to dwuomo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es to dwuomo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !Motif
<ninhobomba> hello.. is there anyway to get monitor mode on ndiswrapper?... my findings on google seem disappointing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, that's what the operation is called , when you open or close a port on your router it's called port mapping...in your case you need to open tcp port 6891 for an application.
<Search4Lancer> how do I either boot directly to a terminal, or get out of Xfce right now to a terminal?
<Pupeno> Search4Lancer: ctrl-alt-f1 should take you to a terminal.
<Pupeno> Search4Lancer: I don't know of a way to boot to a terminal, unless you boot in sigle-user mode.
<Search4Lancer> ah... I was doing ctrl-alt-backspace, thanks
<Pupeno> Search4Lancer: ctrl-alt-F1..12 will give you different terminals, one being the grafical one.
<X1398> dont post things like ctrl-alt-backspace may be one of the newbies press is and want to get alle the free stuff xD
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: and how do i do that?
<X1398> xD
<kenny> have any of you tried the kde4 beta 2 packages yet?
<ksivaji> its time for google to shutdown ,see "ask" search engine
<ksivaji> really super
<X1398> ask what
<X1398> frozen dont press it again xD
<kenny> the reason i ask is because on the new panel i keep getting "object can not be created" messages
<ksivaji> X1398 it is a search engine
<X1398> ksivaji: for what
<X1398> www?ftp?files?my room?
<Jucato> kenny: because the object for that is found in something not packaged by Kubuntu
<savage_lunch> mmmm...wtf? ask?
<savage_lunch> ask isn't like google
<kenny> Jucato, thnks, is this something that we need to compile ourselves?  i find it odd that the instructions say to use plasma, but i don't see anything to use
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, what router do you have?...I'm sure you router has a manufacturer's website with a how to tutorial on ''port mapping"
<Jucato> kenny: the standard plasma is already there. but there are others that are in development that are found in KDE's svn. yes you have to compile them yourselves. but you might have to compile KDE 4's kdesupport, kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdebase for it
<ksivaji> savage_lunch your correct ask is better than google
<ksivaji> savage_lunch you are*  correct ask is better than google
<kenny> Jucato, gotcha.  I'll have to play around with that later, thanks for the info!
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: livebox
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, ask = question
<ironfroggy> how can i reset my X config from the command line?
<ninhobomba> does anybody know a way to get listen mode on a broadcom using ndiswrapper?
<ironfroggy> i tried to configure what monitor i have, because the generic doesn't allow a high enough res. but now x wont start.
<BluesKaj> well xp_killer , look for your router instructions ... maybe you have a booklet at home or there's one on the net ...they are all differnt ..time for you to do some research on your own.
<X1398> help, i clicked in konquerer on a file and i got opend up with KATE is this file somewhere in temp or so?
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: ok
* xp_killer google is my best friend :)
<X1398> where does konqueror save temp files from downloads?
<stdin> X1398: in /tmp/$USER-kde
<ninhobomba> please... i need help getting monitor mode to work on my wifi... pretty please?
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... choose the plugnplay monitor setting until you can figure out which graphics and monitor drivers to use .
<stdin> X1398:  erm kde-$USER
<ironfroggy> there is not a setting for my monitor. i tried a model very near to it, but no go.
<X1398> stdin: its not there -.-  ive downloaded linuxdriver from nvidia it got opened up with kate i closed it without save
<stdin> X1398: when it's closed it's normally gone, and why don't you use the ubuntu packages?
<X1398> stdin: what packages? There isnt a 8800GTX in there ...
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xp_killer> stdin: i have the driver for my ati graph card i falow the instruction but they told me the file does not exsit.why?
<stdin> xp_killer: who told you what doesn't exist?
<xp_killer> stdin: dos
<cedric__> hi all, do you know a french irc canal ?
<stdin> huh? that doesn't answer my question
<stdin> !fr | cedric__
<ubotu> cedric__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, one can find the right hardware driver on the web most of the time, even tho it's not listed in system settings
<xp_killer> stdin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3-2 at the part where they say replace <version> by the name of your driver u download
<stdin> xp_killer: why are you using the download, and not the package?
<xp_killer> stdin: fglrx?
<ironfroggy> well i should just need the sync ranges, right?
<stdin> xp_killer: xorg-driver-fglrx
<shanky> I'm trying to install a new printer, in kubuntu gutsy, but I can't select the proper driver from the printer assistant
<ksivaji> !guisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guisty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<ksivaji> !guTSy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<xp_killer> stdin: i tink it's install allready but 10hours ago my resolution disapair and i could get it back so i perfer install the one that was ment for my graph card.and even beryl freez my pc sometimes
<shanky> I have an epson stylus dx3800, but there are few edpson stylus availables in the assistant
<stdin> ksivaji: the bot was mocking you :p
<Jucato> stdin: he mocked the bot back :)
<shanky> ksivaji: thanks
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, there are other requirements besides ranges but choosing a medium range should get you back to X
<jm87> hi
<ksivaji> stdin leave it ,it is just a machine
<stdin> xp_killer: there is no driver "for your graphics card" there is only one linux driver
<xp_killer> stdin: how do i know what drivers kubuntu came with for ati?
<ksivaji> shanky thanks for what
<shanky> ksivaji: for pointing me to #ubuntu+1
<stdin> xp_killer: it comes with the free version, you have to choose to install the non-free one
<xp_killer> stdin: therss no drivers?so why linux tell me i have an ati?
<ksivaji> shanky i was searching for gusty release date
<shaffy> does anyone know a quick command to uninstall the gnome/ubuntu desktop?  (i'm running kubuntu now on a previous ubuntu laptop)
<jm87> how i use azerus
<jm87> to download file
<ironfroggy> i cant find any settings that get me over 800x600
<xp_killer> stdin: since i install linux with my ati in the pc it change and i can finaly use beryl
<stdin> xp_killer: there is only one binary driver for ALL ati
<Jucato> shaffy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ksivaji> stdin it seems linux doent have driver for many hardware
<stdin> xp_killer: the version in feisty is 7.1.0-8.34.8
<xp_killer> stdin: just one?and that one is good for all?
<shaffy> Jucato:  thanks bro.  much appreciated.
<stdin> xp_killer: no, but there is only one
<stdin> xp_killer: ATI control it and sometimes remove support for some cards
<xp_killer> stdin: well on this web site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3-2 they tell me how to install the driver for my card witch i want to do
<freepenguin> hello men
<stdin> xp_killer: follow _this_ one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<xp_killer> stdin: fglrx is allready install
<xp_killer> stdin: by default
<stdin> xp_killer: no
<stdin> xp_killer: it's not
<xp_killer> stdin: no?so how do i check to see if it's is or not?
<vist_killer> heheh
<sven_oostenbrink> I can not save anything in Open office.. I have a fresh kubuntu 7.04 install. Whenever I try save as, the file window that shows, tries to load the contents of /home/user, but it stays at 0%.. I can select sub directories there though, but save does NOT work
<stdin> xp_killer: it will use the free "ati" driver by default, you have to install fglrx and enable it
<yurimxpxman> does the lpr command support ODT files?
<radius> !gutsy channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<radius> what's the channel for gutsy questions again
<PhinnFort> how do I get java support in firefox?
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> !java | PhinnFort
<ubotu> PhinnFort: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<radius> thanks
<PhinnFort> stdin: I've looked at it, and there's no sun-java6-plugin for amd64
<Lustblader> how to mount windows fat32 drives in kubuntu live cd????
<PhinnFort> java seems to work in konqueror (which uses it's own pluginthingy), but all applets break
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stdin> PhinnFort: on that page there are instructions for amd64
* Jucato points up
<PhinnFort> stdin: ah, thanks, didn't scroll far down enough:P
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi
<PhinnFort> thanks
<MacZtttlkwork> anybody here using the ATI open source Xorg's driver? "radeon"
<Lustblader> how to mount windows fat32 drives in kubuntu live cd????
<PhinnFort> meh, so much hassle just to use my bank
<SlimeyPete> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<MacZtttlkwork> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xp_killer> stdin: ok i run sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager what do i do next?becaus the tuto tell me to go in System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers witch i dont see
<stdin> xp_killer: you're supposed to follow the edgy instructions, it says "Note: If you use Kubuntu then follow the instructions for 6.10 (Edgy)--"
<Lustblader> i want to mount them in the live cd
<PhinnFort> I just had a fun experience... with java in ie in wine
<PhinnFort> my screen went black
<xp_killer> stdin: arf it install symnatic
<xp_killer> :(
<soulrider> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, no BSOD ? :)
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: well, I suspect it's the intel graphics driver that doesn't like something wine does with java
<PhinnFort> but at least I got in
<xp_killer> stdin: how do i check if fglrx is not disabled?
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, I haven't tried that yet IE in Wine , sounds interesting :)
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: 32-bit?
<stdin> xp_killer: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it has a line with: Deiver "fglrx"
<PhinnFort> or how do you do java?
<BluesKaj> I don't actively do java
<freepenguin> Guardate dove  finita l'istruzione italiana: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTym-NfHR_w
<slint> can someone help me out with my xserver?
<xp_killer> stdin: i did ctrl+f for fglrx theres no line with fglrx
<slint> i got it working, but everytime i reboot i have to reconfig
<slint> someone please help me out with this
<stdin> xp_killer: did you follow all the instructions ?
<stdin> xp_killer: did you install fglrx-control and run "sudo depmod -a" then "sudo aticonfig --initial" and "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" ?
<slint> stdin everytime i restart i have to use those commands or i get a black screen
<slint> any ideas as to why?
<xp_killer> stdin: no :p
<stdin> slint: no, not really. I don't use ATI so I've never had to use those commands. have you tried asking in #ubuntu-effects ? they know more about the drivers than I do
<slint> stdin thanks
* eder say hi to all
<eder> i need to know how to uninstall Nvidia Drivers
<IppatsuManXYZ> eder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - this won't delete the nvidia's drivers, but X won't use them anymore
<eder> Ok IppatsuManXYZ let me try
<eder> see ya in a minute
<xp_killer> stdin: i dont have a section  "Extensions" in xorg
<stdin> xp_killer: you can add it
<xp_killer> stdin: just like that?anywhere?
<stdin> xp_killer: like it says, at the bottom
<xp_killer> :p
<rediz_> cant cd /home/kfreeflight
<rediz_> any ideas
<rediz_> in terminal cant change directory past home
<rediz_> says no file or folder when it  is there
<rediz_> its doing my head in
<rediz_> anyone help plz(newbie)
<pag> rediz_, it's usually /home/YourUserName/kfreeflight or something like that
<rediz_> yeah btryed that but wont
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I am new
<pag> rediz_, tried " cd && ls " already?
<pag> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eder> Hi to everyone
<ubuntu> could you tell me is there any wifi on Munich airport ?
<pag> Hello eder :)
<eder> :D
<eder> look i have a problem
<eder> i have an Nvidia FX 5200 and i cant configure it
<rediz_> cant  cd /rediz(says no)
<eder> can you help me pag?
<JuJuBee_> I have a usb->db9 converter so I can use minicom to console to a router.  When configuring minicom, what /dev do I use for it?
<pag> rediz_, cd /home/rediz  or simply cd ~
<Stilo> how can i make a screenshot of my compiz fusion cube
<Stilo> ?
<pag> !nv | eder
<rediz_> pag help plz
<ubotu> eder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shaffy> help anyone?  i just uninstalled ubuntu on my system which already had kubuntu on it.  my kubuntu has been acting a little strange now.  i'm wondering if there is a command i can run to see whether or not all necessary kubuntu components are installed.
<xp_killer> stdin: after add the section do i have to press ctrl+alt+backspace?
<eder> let em see ubotu
<ubuntu> also looking for usb linux ?
<xp_killer> stdin: i dont understan the part after adding the section
<ubuntu> anyone knows ?
<stdin> xp_killer: logout and choose "Restart the X server" from KDM
<ubunturos> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubunturos> ubuntu: you can have a look at MCNLive or Damn Small Linux
<Stilo> help plz :)
<ubuntu> thx
<ubunturos> ubuntu: have a look at distrowatch.com for details of these
<pag> Stilo, "Print screen" -button should work... scrot will work too, but it's little harder to use
<stdin> you can get KSnapshot to delay the screen print, that's probably easiest
<Stilo> only press Print?
<eder> im trying with Envy
<pag> !envy | eder
<ubotu> eder: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
* ubunturos notes the number of nicks on the channel. It is 424
<rediz_> pag got into dir kflight but when i konsole make install it wont
<eder> ok ubotu, let me try the official driver
<pag> rediz_, " ./configure && make && sudo make install "
<ubuntu> mcnlive nice
<ubuntu> but how to install on flashdisk on windows xp sp2 ?
<shaffy> can anyone tell me how i find out what version of kde i am running?
<pag> shaffy, probably not the best way, but open konsole and type " konsole --version "
<stdin> shaffy: or just go to Help > About KDE in any kde app
<vist_killer> konsole -v
<shaffy> thanks.  much appreciated guys
<eder> ubotu im downloading 1.0-9755 driver
<stdin> !bot | eder
<ubotu> eder: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soulrider> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JuJuBee_> I just finished installing a fresh copy of kubuntu on 14 computer in my lab. I used the dpk --get-selections > my_packages trick to get all the computers to have all the packages as my model computer.  For some reason, some of the computers do not have all the same packages available like netbeans for example.  Why is that? and how do I correct it?
<JuJuBee_> I tried to Fetch Updates.
<eder> well im trying 1.0-9755 driver
<pag> eder, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<eder> who can tell me if is allright?
<stdin> JuJuBee_: did you make sure they all have the same repositories set?
<rediz_> pag wot does && mean
<pag> eder, (or just use Adept)
<eder> let me try pag
<JuJuBee_> I burned 14 copies of the exact same image of kubuntu
<JuJuBee_> I guessed that they would be the same.
<pag> rediz_, "and" Bash recognises that syntax. so ie. "do something && after that do another"
<pag> "another thing" I mean :)
<stdin> JuJuBee_: did you did "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" yes?
<JuJuBee_> Yes.
<stdin> JuJuBee_: well, they should all have the same things on them then, just check the sources.list anyway, to make sure then all have universe/multiverse
<rediz_> got ya ;-)
<rediz_> still cant get it going
<JuJuBee_> I'll give it a try.  Thanks stdin.
<pag> rediz_, pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ) the output of ./configure
<eder> K, see ya in a minute
<JuJuBee_> stdin : the sources.list is the same on both computers.  One has netbeans to install the other does not.
<sven_oostenbrink> I can not save anything in Open office.. I have a fresh kubuntu 7.04 install. Whenever I try save as, the file window that shows, tries to load the contents of /home/user, but it stays at 0%.. I can select sub directories there though, but save does NOT work
<stdin> JuJuBee_: you could try "sudo dselect install"
<JuJuBee_> Yep, brb
<JuJuBee_> On which computer the one that was good or bad?
<rediz_> pag pasteed output ./configure
<pag> rediz_, you could also give the link to the paste, it makes things far more easier ;)
<rediz_> too newbie not shaw wot mean
<rediz_> wot wwas the link
<pag> rediz_, after you pressed "Paste" pastebin redirected you to a new page, with adress like paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2354 (or something like that)
<rediz_> then what?
<npurciful> Where would i make a complaint about the ubufox firefox extension that is install by default?
<rediz_> does it do
<jhutchins>  Or we could all just try to guess where your paste went, because it's so very important to us.
<pag> rediz_, paste that adress here, so we can find your paste
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, it sounds like a permissions problem. Perhaps the file you're trying to save to is protected ?
<JuJuBee_> stdin : asking me if I want to erase any previously .deb files?
<stdin> JuJuBee_: you can say no I guess
<rediz_> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-oldld': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized
<rediz_> configure: error: /bin/sh admin/config.sub i686-pc-linux-oldld failed
<rediz_> that come up wheni ./configure
<rediz_> arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggg
<npurciful> what is the gusty dev room
<pag> rediz_, hmm.. I have no idea what that means.. maybe someone else knows?
<stdin> !gutsy | npurciful
<ubotu> npurciful: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rediz_> linux is hard. but i like it
<eder> well pag, im back
<rediz_> i'm too nebie to understand
<rediz_> *newbie
<pag> eder, did it work?
<eder> nop T_T
<eder> i used the lastest nvidia Driver
<BluesKaj> stdin, has the Gutsy release date been released yet ? :)
<eder> wich suppose to support my Nvidia
<eder> and still nothing
<npurciful> thanks
<stdin> BluesKaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule :)
<eder> pag, what do you think about automatix?
<pag> eder, it just did nothing or the X (graphical mode) didn't start?
<eder> the X didnt start
<pag> !automatix | eder
<stdin> !automatix | stdin thinks this about automatix
<ubotu> eder: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BluesKaj> stdin, cool :)
<ubotu> stdin thinks this about automatix: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<eder> i have to restart it
<rediz_> thanks for help pag. i'm getting there slowly but surley
<eder> what i do now pag?
<arash> Hi guys, I have had this problem for a long while, I'm wondering if I can change which sound output sould be active? for example that Headphones should be priored to loudspeakers in case of being plugges n, or vice verse. Somone gave me help in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3353582#post3353582 , but I didnt understand what the poster meant :p
<JuJuBee_> stdin : now what?
<JuJuBee_> after answering no to erasing .deb files, it quit.
<pag> eder, my suggest would be "instll the drivers from the apt and enable them manually in xorg.conf" but it's easier said than done :)
<stdin> JuJuBee_: that should read the selections from 'dpkg --set-selections" and install the packages, if it quit it thinks it's done
<eder> can you explain me please pag?
<pag> eder, sure. " sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf "
<eder> pag what mean &&?
<pag> eder, "and"
<eder> i see
<gnomefreak> if first doesnt fail
<pag> eder, you can either split that command or just copy-paste it as-is
<gnomefreak> ;; == run anyway iirc
<JuJuBee_> stdin : what is the command to update the db from cli?
<eder> can make it without close the X?
<pag> gnomefreak, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<stdin> JuJuBee_: you mean "sudo apt-get update" ?
<JuJuBee_> Thanks.
<pag> eder, yup.
<eder> Thanks pag, let me try
<pag> eder, actually; you shouldn't close X, since kate is graphical app
<shaffy> is there an application in kubuntu that i can use to check my sources.list and keys?
<JuJuBee_> Still no netbeans available.
<eder> pag, and in the xorg.conf, what i do?
<pag> shaffy, Adept Manager has that function iirc
<shaffy> thanks pag.  i'm gonna check it out now
<pag> eder, backup it first (save as)
<eder> K
<JuJuBee_> stdin : netbeans still not avail for install.
<eder> now what?
<pag> eder, then re-open it ( kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<stdin> JuJuBee_: are they on feisty?
<pag> eder, and find the line " Driver "nv" "
<JuJuBee_> YEs
<rediz_> help please cant login as root
<rediz_> how do i login as root
<pag> eder, there you should change "nv" to "nvidia"
<stdin> JuJuBee_: are you trying to install "netbeans" or "netbeans5.5" ?
<pag> !rootsudo | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eder> k, pag let me try
<JuJuBee_> neither, apt-cache search netbeans
<stdin> !root | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JuJuBee_> tried looking in adept as well and not there.
<stdin> JuJuBee_: are they all x86 or are some amd64?
<eder> done pag, now what?
* genii sips a coffeee and thinks about the evils of sudo su -
<pag> eder, now the fun part - restart X and hope it worked (and if it didn't you should recover the backup)
<JuJuBee_> x86
<eder> K, pag, let me try
<stdin> JuJuBee_: make sure they all have multiverse, it's in there
<pag> genii, sudo -i  does pretty much the same thing, doesn't it? :)
<stdin> !info netbeans5.5
<ubotu> netbeans5.5: NetBeans IDE for development of applications in Java. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.5-0.59 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<JuJuBee_> Yes, it is in there.  I compared the lists from one that did work and one that did not.  Both Identical.
<genii> pag: I'm not sure if there are any subtle differences or not. Perhaps they are equivelent
<shaffy> does anyone know if the build-essentials package works in kubuntu, as well as ubuntu?
<stdin> shaffy: the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the GUI
<shaffy> stdin:  okay with that said, then i am having a problem.  i can't seem to install build-essentials.  i've looked in adept manager and i've tried aptitude
<stdin> shaffy: helps if you tell me what happened when you tried, and what's not working
<pag> !info build-essential | shaffy
<ubotu> shaffy: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ScorpKing> hi all! how can i print file.pdf to a smb printer from cli?
<deviance> I accidentaly clicked cut on my hard drive desktop Icon, how can I uncut it?
<stdin> deviance: paste it again or just copy something else, it doesn't move until you paste it
<eder> im back pag
<deviance> Okay, :P
<eder> and didn work
<eder> the X didnt start again
<eder> just a black screen
<pag> eder, any error messeges?
<eder> nop
<eder> just didnt start
<pag> eder, did you try to log to a console and type 'startx'?
<eder> yeah
<eder> i start it
<eder> stop it
<eder> and start it again
<jhutchins> eder: If you didn't get error messages in the console, you didn't start it.
<pag> eder, and it didn't work and gave no errors at all? :O
<eder> Ok pag, let me try again all the process
<soulrider> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<uga> soulrider: it'd have been nicer if workstation packs existed too. gentoo provides them
<uga> you need a license, of course, but it's always nice that it becomes easy to installe
<uga> *install
<arash> Hi guys, I have had this problem for a long while, I'm wondering if I can change which sound output sould be active? for example that Headphones should be prior to loudspeakers in case of being plugged in, or vice verse. Someone gave me help in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3353582#post3353582 , but I didnt understand what the poster meant :p
<rediz_> it worked cheers. now i can copy file into file system. cheers :-)
<JuJuBee_> stdin : when I launch adept on each computer, one says there sare 20813 available packages and the other is 21392 available.
<JuJuBee_> *are
<jhutchins> arash: Usually when plugging in the headphones overrides the speaker(s) it's because of a physical switch incorporated in the headphone jack.  Not a software option.
<jhutchins> arash: How is your software supposed to know if you have headphones plugged in?
<stdin> JuJuBee_: looks like they have different repositories then
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins on my vista box - some how it knows that. :)
<Dr_Willis> well it pops up and asks "what did you just plug in' :)
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis: Standard phone jack, or usb?
<Dr_Willis> Software programable in/outputs i guess.
<ubuntu> stdin: after restartin x server linux never reboot again xp killer
<Dr_Willis> it just says 'headphone' on the front of the case.   Not USB.
<jhutchins> Has some kind of detection in the hardware then.
<Dr_Willis> yea onboard sound  -  realtek somthing or another.  I dont have room for a better sound card.
<stdin> ubuntu: I don't know, I don't use ati
<eder> pag, im back
<eder> now i startx
<eder> and show errors
<arash> jhutchins: uhu, Vista seem to have arranged the the sound output priored in a different way that is more favorable to me. The thing is, I have some stupid Keyboard set that includes mouse and a extremely poor loudspeaker that is priored (which really is bad). So my favorite sound outputs aint making the sound
<ubuntu> stdin:ok how do i restor xorg from backup
<pag> eder, and what did the errors say? :)
<ubuntu> stdin: using cd live
<eder> couldnt find screens
<eder> do you remember where is the error log?
<tuco> Hello all
<pag> eder, somewhere under /var/log/
<pag> !hi | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eder> here is it pag
<tuco> I want to change the theme in kdm manager, I can't see how. Have kdm installed though
<JuJuBee_> stdin : Repo's are exactly same.  I copied and pasted htem to be safe and still there is a diff in number of available packages.
<JuJuBee_> and no netbeans to boot
<ubuntu> did stdin runaway?
<stdin> ubuntu: you don't need a live cd, start in recovery mode and "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (if "xorg.conf.backup" is the backup)
<arash> jhutchins: the bad loudspeaker seem to be connected to USB, you might think I just can plug it out, but mouse and keyboard is connected to that, sp they will be disbaled then ( my dad bought it :p ) ...
<stdin> JuJuBee_: unless they are different versions or different architectures that shouldn't happen
<jhutchins> arash: Blacklist the modules for it.
<ubuntu> stdin: recover mode dont work thats why im in cd live
<arash> jhutchins: seems interesting, How do I do that?
<rediz_> cant get amarok to play mp3. help pls
<pag> !mp3 | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JuJuBee_> I agree, but it is happening.  They are identical computers dell optiplex gx620
<stdin> ubuntu: then it's not an X issue
<jhutchins> arash: determine which modules it uses and put them in the module blacklist file.
<tuco> If somebody can tell me how I can change a theme in KDM please do so, this have been driving me crazy for days.
<jhutchins> !blacklist | arash
<ubotu> arash: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<pag> tuco, install " kdemtheme "
<pag> kdmtheme that is
<stdin> JuJuBee_: you copied the sources.list and ran "sudo apt-get update" then it should work. there is no reason I know of that would stop it
<tuco> I have it Pag
<pag> tuco, kdesu kdmtheme  should work then
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu.. open office and krusader both have more or less the same problem: I can navigate, but trying to write or copy a file is impossible..
<eder> some place larger that shortText.com?
<sven_oostenbrink> in open office, the directory box can give directory hints, but the file lister stays empty.. pressing OK to save  does nothign
<sven_oostenbrink> krusader can navigate,  but move and copy do nothign
<pag> tuco, or maybe not.. sorry; kdesu kcontrol  and there find it under Admin.
<JuJuBee_> stdin : "some index files failed to download.  they have been ingnore or old ones used instead".  Think we might be on to something.
<pag> !pastebin | eder
<ubotu> eder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sven_oostenbrink> Does anybody know what could be the cause and / or solution ot this??
<kkathman> sven_oostenbrink:  krusader works fine for me
<sven_oostenbrink> kkathman, it normally also does for me, but now it does not.. that is the problem..
<kkathman> but I typically dont use it
<stdin> JuJuBee_: post the whole output of sudo apt-get update to pastebin
<Parkerw207> heya everyone i need help with installing kubuntu on my pc
<sven_oostenbrink> By the way, Im using a dell latitute D620, if it makess a difference
<kkathman> I use Konqeror just cuz it allows me to do so much more
<kkathman> sven_oostenbrink:  I'd try Konq and see if maybe you dont have those same things there
<sven_oostenbrink> well, I dnt really need krusader.. so back to open office: I can not save any document!! Why not??
<JuJuBee_> K, brb
<kkathman> if you dont, then reboot
<kkathman> otherwise, maybe restart krusader or  reboot anyways :)
<kkathman> Im not as familiar with the way krusder actually works
<Parkerw207> i put the disk i got into the drive and loaded it up , it went through a check list saying everything was ok , abstraction layer ok , user setup ok , then it gave me a message saying that kubuntu give no warranty , then it went back to a loading screen and just sat there
<Parkerw207> i managed to get into.. what i think is the command line interface , but i am a linux newbie and done know how to go from there
<sven_oostenbrink> okay, even konqueror has this problem: Its not showing any file in the listers.. what could cause this??
<kkathman> Parkerw207:  was this with the live CD or the install cd?
<soulrider> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Parkerw207> live cd
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-71-79-229-244.woh.res.rr.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<kkathman> sven_oostenbrink: hit ctrl-esc and look to see if the dcop server is running
<tuco_> anybody knows how to install a theme in KDM please?
<sven_oostenbrink> kkathman, I have 2 dcopserver processes running
<Parkerw207> i am on my laptop at the moment so that i can get help and not have to keep switching lol
<eder> pag, can you check this? http://pastebin.com/d11cb816a
<kkathman> tuco_:  save to a directory, then open your system settings and load the theme under appearances& themes
<sven_oostenbrink> kkathman, looks like one is root, the other is sven (me)
<kkathman> sven_oostenbrink:  yah, ok, have you tried rebooting yet to see if it goes away?
<tuco_> I did KK but it is greyed out
<arash> jhutchkins, Im wondering, Is there a list of modules that are connected or something, how can I find out what name a module has?
<Parkerw207> anyone?
<kkathman> tuco_:  what is greyed out?
<tuco_> The option to load the theme
<JuJuBee_> stdin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37439
<kkathman> tuco_:  kcontrol - Appearance & Theme - Theme Manager, then Install New Theme
<arash> parkerw207 , hmm, you have not come to the desktop interface yet?
<Parkerw207> no
<Parkerw207> it just went back to the annoying loading screen and sat there
<pag> eder, I'm not that good with log-files - didn't see anything wrong there..
<Parkerw207> so i started looking for a way to get to the command line interface and then i found it
<Parkerw207> but i dont know where to go from here
<stdin> JuJuBee_: remove any files in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*" then try again
<eder> couldnt find screens pag
<eder> what i do now pag?
<arash> parkerw207, hmm, you have a 32bit CD? I remember similiar problems when puting in a 64 bit CD which I thought my comp could handle (you write from command line?)
<tuco_> KK I have it in front of me
<kkathman> tuco_:  ok good
<Parkerw207> no its the 32 bit one , and i dont knwo any commands for linux i just somehow managed to get the command line up lol
<tuco_> I did Kcontrol,have appearance and themes and sub-categories, but don't know where I can't install the kdm from
<eder> let me try something
<Parkerw207> ubuntu@ubuntu :$ is was i get now lol
<kkathman> tuco_:  go to Theme Manager
<pag> eder, I'm pretty much out of ideas... you could try to enable drivers and then reconfigure your xserver, but I'm not sure if it will help
<arash> parkerw207 , how you conect to irc without linux experience :p ?
<tuco_> OK yes. Just remember I am talking about the Log in theme huh!
<Parkerw207> lol i know how to use irc , just... i dont have much experience with kubuntu not installing , i'm used to it working staight away lol
<kkathman> tuco_:  login theme?? You mean the KDE splash or the Boot Splash?
<Parkerw207> so anyone know a command i can type to get me into the live cd , or just to install kubuntu at any rate?
<tuco_> Well the splash where you log in to the pc with usernam and password.
<tuco_> username sorry.
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 you may want to clarify a bit. Not sure what you are doing exactly.
<JuJuBee_> stdin : that did the trick.  THanks heaps :)
<arash> parkerw207 heh, Im no expert, a expert could probably give better advice, but have you tested defection on CD?
<kkathman> tuco_:  ahh ok well that's not the "theme"
<stdin> JuJuBee_: no problem :)
<Parkerw207> yes i checked the disk to make sure it was ok , i did  a memory test as well
<kkathman> thats just a splash screen
<JuJuBee_> Now is there a way to install any packages (easily) from the previous selection without installing one at a time?
<tuco_> Ah!
<tuco_> I mean there are loads in Kde-look.org
<tuco_> I download them from there but can't install them
<Parkerw207> i basically put the cd in , it went through its normal process of checking drivers etc , gave the message saying that kubuntu doesnt give a warranty , then it went back to the loading screen and just sat there doing nothing for ages , i then tried combinations of buttons to see if i could get to the command line interface whihc is what i have infront of me now
<rediz_> how do i check disk space?
<Dr_Willis> df -h   shows free disk space
<Parkerw207> it says , Ubuntu@Ubuntu: $
<JuJuBee_> stdin : is there a way to install anything that did not install from the dpkg trick?
<Parkerw207> so i dont know where to go from here
<stdin> JuJuBee_: try the process again, with sudo dpkg --set-selections < selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 sounds like the cd is having some iossues.. this is a live cd? not an alternative install cd eh? What video card do you have?
<xp_killer> stdin: hoz do i get out of the konsole that keep showing when i try to go back on linux
<JuJuBee_> stdin: I was a fraid that would try ti install everything all over again.
<xp_killer> stdin: the backup file dont exist
<arash> How do I see all modules that are avaible to disable? !module seems just to tell me how to disable certain modules, but how can I see which ones exists?
<xp_killer> i; running cd live
<xp_killer> stdin: if i wipe out the xorg file will it work?
<stdin> xp_killer: there should be one, it may be called something else like xorg.conf.20070914163259 (like that, but probably not exactly)
<Parkerw207> dr_willis , this is a live cd
<arun> um, do i need any special php extensions installed to view auto-generated captcha images? i'm testing an application on a local lamp server
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 what video card? thats often a stumbling point for the live cd's
<Parkerw207> dr_willis : its a HIS X800XL IceQ II Turbo 256MB PCIe
<Dr_Willis> That the Heck is that.. :) who makes it? ATI?
<Parkerw207> Powered by ATI Radeon X800 XL
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. its possible its trying to use the 'ati' driver. when it needs the 'vesa' driver for a better default.
<Dr_Willis> could try editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see what Driver its using.
<Dr_Willis> Have had do some fighting with ati in the past sadly.
<Parkerw207> hmm , so what can i do , i aint really interested in using the live part , i just simply want to instal it
<Dr_Willis> the live cd installer needs X.  OR you could go get the alternative isntall cd.
<Dr_Willis> it dosent need X.
<shaffy> can anyone help?  "sudo aptitude install build-essentials" yields "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials"
<Parkerw207> grrr , so i am basicall buggered at the mo?
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 editign that file and rerun startx, would take all of.. 2 min. :)
<Parkerw207> how do i do that from command line?
<pag> shaffy, isn't it " sudo aptitude install build-essential "?
<Dr_Willis>  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> to see what driver its using.,
<shaffy> pag:  thanks.  ^-^
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 learning how to do it.. will take more then 2 min. :) but not much more
<Parkerw207> ok just waiting for it to work lol
<Parkerw207> its not doing nothing
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. You may be having even more serious issues then.
<Dr_Willis> should be instantous.
<Dr_Willis> or ya did a typo
<Parkerw207> ok
<Dr_Willis> CASE is imporntant
<Parkerw207> one sec
<xp_killer> stdin: i had past my xorg file on my desktop..i mounted the ext3 to get to the descktop but its lock.how do i get there?
<Parkerw207> oooh right
<Dr_Willis> Linux FUNDAmentals
<xp_killer> stdin: im on cd live
<rediz_> lkh
<stdin> xp_killer: use sudo as normal
<Parkerw207> is there anythign i can do before i click on install to stop this happening ?
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 after ya install. it MIGHT use the right drivers. Best would be to install the actual fglrx drivers after you install.
<Dr_Willis> for legal reasons the distro cant incliude them or do it automaticially
<Parkerw207> ahh i see
<Dr_Willis> of course with the newer cards. they break some of the old-functions/standards also
<Parkerw207> well i am back to the screen asking whether i want to install
<Parkerw207> start in safe graphics mode etc
<Parkerw207> is there anything i could do now ?
<xp_killer> stdin: o.O i dont know how to open a folder using sudo
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 not sure what screen you mean. the live cd dosent ask if you want to isntall.. the isntaller icon is on the desktop
<stdin> xp_killer: how did you mount it?
<shaffy> can anyone help?  a ./configure of superkaramba yields "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"  any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> shaffy start installinght various X developer files.
<Dr_Willis> and a lot of other kde-developer files..
<xp_killer> stdin: sys settings
<stdin> !xincludes | shaffy
<ubotu> shaffy: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Parkerw207> ooh , it the screen saying , "Start or install" / " Start kubuntu in safe graphics mode" / "check cd for defects"/ "memory test"/ "Boot from first disk"/
<shaffy> ubotu: thanks.  i will do that right now.
<shaffy> Dr_Willis: you mean, input "start installinght" ?
<stdin> xp_killer: then you should be able to access it, use konsole anyway as you need to work as root
<ScorpKing> how can i find out which package has the smbmount command?
<Parkerw207> ermm , i aint sure , its just what comes up straight away when you put the live cd in
<xp_killer> stdin: sudo -i?
<stdin> yep
<ScorpKing> !info smbmount
<ubotu> Package smbmount does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Parkerw207> maybe i should just switch over to the inbuilt graphics on my motherboard for the tme being
<shaffy> Dr_Willis: nevermind.  i'm an idiot.
<Parkerw207> if only i could remember how :P
<ScorpKing> :(
<eder> pag, at last
<Parkerw207> does anyone know how to do that lol?
<pag> eder, you got it working? :)
<Dr_Willis> Parkerw207 remove the other card? or disable it in bios..
<Parkerw207> yeah i am in the bios
<Dr_Willis> or try editng the xorg.conf file .
<drewcipher_> ScorpKing:  not sure this is what you're after:     dpkg -l  | grep -i smbclient
<Parkerw207> it says defualt display adapter is set to PCI-E , but doesnt say anything about onboardgraphics
<Parkerw207> only other option is PCI
<shaffy> stdin: thanks for the info.  hopefully the compile will work now.
<ScorpKing> drewcipher_: yeah, i found it in smbfs. thanks anyway
<stdin> shaffy: what are you compiling ?
(Haplo/#kubuntu) then go to homepage.
(spiroo/#kubuntu) thanks
(Haplo/#kubuntu) im still working on it tyhough.
<uga> arash: I don't know what the media control applet is, either ;)
<bigleon> whats going on fglrx??
<uga> possibly some alsa control applet
* xp_killer all those who are newbies to linux should make a backup for there souce.list,fstab and xorg.conf on a usb key you never know what can happen in the future :)
<arash> uga: oh and btw, I also only can have 1 app playing sound at once normally, can this be related somehow?
<bigleon> hmm i have multi app's playing i'm not sure what ur prob is arash,  your using fiesty aren't you?
<arash> bigleon:  yes , feisty is the 7.04 right?
<bigleon> yup
<arash> bigleon:  yea
<bigleon> i'd go through and try and get away from generic drivers and find hardware specific drivers for your system
<uga> arash: that's due to using alsa directly
<uga> rather than an interface like arts or similar
<xp_killer> nadrosima: yes?
<jon_> can someone help me out with ndiswrapper?
<arash> uga:  uhu ,  what should I do then ?
<uga> arash: some applications just dont' allow other than using alsa, or oss directly. Some others like amarok allow selecting what audio interface you want to use in the settings
<uga> uh... I believe alsa could be patched to allow multiple acces, but not sure if ubuntu patches it that way
<xp_killer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xp_killer> jon_: ^^
<hydrogen> arash: the problem with playback
<hydrogen> is that kubuntu uses arts
<hydrogen> which is a horribly bitrotted piece of code that doesn't play nice with any of the modern features alsa has added
<arash> hydrogen: eh? what's playback?
<hydrogen> or anything audiolike
<hydrogen> so all apps have to output through arts
<hydrogen> in order to play many at the same time
<munki> Good evening
<hydrogen> if kubuntu was really practical they would ditch arts and use dmix
<arash> hydrogen: hmm, I remember Kaffeine couldnt start up while Amarok is running :-/
<uga> hydrogen: heh, and then apps would need to support dmix? =)
<hydrogen> uga: no
<hydrogen> uga: dmix is a transparent sound mixer on the alsa level
<uga> oh, so it's a generic alsa interface?
<arash> hydrogen: eh, doens't the guys make Kubuntu be really pro :) ?
<uga> ahk
<uga> hydrogen: can't arts run over dmix?
<arash> hydrogen:  can I install it (easily :p)?
<hydrogen> arash: I'm sure there is some reason why they are still using arts
<hydrogen> but no clue why
<hydrogen> and I havn't investigated enough on how to remove it
<nadrosima> open with as *always open with xxx
<uga> hydrogen: if it's so generic, arts should be able to use dmix
<uga> and then kde apps would run throuhg arts and the rest directly through dmix
<hydrogen> uga: I think arts is written in such a way that it just hogs all of the sound output
<uga> uhm? strange
<hydrogen> all I know is that arts is not a good thing
<BluesKaj> there are too many cooks in the sound system in alsa
<uga> hydrogen: well, the problem isn't exactly that it's not a good thing. It's a thing that was good a while ago and nobody has been able to maintain it for ages ;)
<uga> so it's being replaced
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> its no longer a good thing
<hydrogen> and hasn't been for at least two years
<hydrogen> probably more
<hydrogen> I forget when dmix became availible
<uga> hydrogen: nobody has been able to put their hands on it
<uga> lack of documentation, I believe
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> and its just archaic
<hydrogen> phonon is much much nicer
<arash> I tried do some strnage things in arts, I reboot to see what happens :p
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why kmix and alsa are separate apps , they should be integrated ...it's really quite confusing
<uga> hydrogen: heh, I hope so. So far I've not been able to play anything through it ;)
<arash> BluesKaj , eh you probably know much more than I, but arnt it obvious one is Gnome another KDE?
<xp_killer> spiroo: u are using kopete for msn right?do u know how to save your friend smiley?
<hydrogen> arash: no
<nadrosima> hey xp_killer can u give me  any answer ?
<hydrogen> alsa isn't knome
<hydrogen> alsa is kernel-level
<Doctor_Nick> i hate oss soooooo much
<arash> hydrogen: omg you said the k-word
* arash reboots
<hydrogen> Doctor_Nick: you better clarify that :)
<Doctor_Nick> open source soundsystem
<arash> ROFL
<Doctor_Nick> or whatever
<Doctor_Nick> too many acronyms to remember
<xp_killer> nadrosima: i'm a newbie im not a pro.what was the question i didnt understand it
<Doctor_Nick> hey guys lets make this totally obnoxious for people with sound cards that only support software mixing
<hydrogen> which is why oss has been obsolete since 2.6.8 or so
<Doctor_Nick> hydrogen: tell that to people who port windows apps to linux
<arash> Still not working :( :( :( (not that I expected too :p )
<dhq> i have a mouse problem everything works well only its appearance is bad i mean i can see 3 mouse cursors together
<arash> dhq , isn't that something you have choosen to be?
<BluesKaj> arash, I've been on kubuntu for 18mos , never like dgnome and never really used it so i wouldn't know whether it was obvious or not that alsa is a gnome app
<lnx_> when i click on console for example near the mouse pointer  i get mini console icon same to all programs not just console , how i can cancel it ?
<arash> BluesKaj: eh ok :),whatever
<BluesKaj> yeah whatever
<dhq> arash,well i choose a glass mouse but it looks so shabby and all i tried it with all mouse cursors all seem the same
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: why does it matter if its a gnome app
<lanboy> hi
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: that makes no difference
<lanboy> can someone help me
<coreymon77> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<coreymon77> !ask | lanboy
<ubotu> lanboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lanboy> ok cool
<lanboy> i'm trying to load real player into firefox
<lanboy> but i need to do a manual install
<lanboy> cant figure it out :/
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: do u know what this mean "can u know  how make a alert window on Xp os"
<xp_killer> with linux?
<BluesKaj> it dpesn't matter to me coreymon77 , i made a comment about the confusion created having 2 & 3 different audio applications controlling a sound card in one distro
<kirk> quick question: when setting a DiskLabel with GParted, which labeltype should i go with if im only using the hard drive as extra storage?
<arash> lnx_ you can change that... check out settings-center (I don tknow english name :p), click mouse and choose a different theme
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: oh
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, I don't understand ...alert window ?
<Dr_Willis> xp_killer they refering to that samba message box feature perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> winpopup or whatever its called
<xp_killer> nadrosima: nadrosima keep asking me that question in pv and i dont understand i told him im  a newbie
<lanboy> can anyone help me get realplayer content working in firefox?
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: the he told me " on same  network  2 pc linux and xp -and write xp display '' please say me a cafee'' PP"
<coreymon77> inst there a plugin?
<kirk> quick question: when setting a DiskLabel with GParted, which labeltype should i go with if im only using the hard drive as extra storage?
* xp_killer going to watch some cartoons
<lanboy> not an auto install plugin
<lanboy> says i gotta do it manually
<Dr_Willis> a Disk label is just its name.. i thought
* xp_killer naruto 28 is out with bleach and claymore
<lanboy> i got a binary file from real
<arash> lanboy, im not certain at all, but can you try install mplayer, It pops up and shows some videos for me sometimes (in firefox
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever hearing of a 'labeltype'
<Dr_Willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> I dont find many realplayer files these days on the web.
<Doctor_Nick> i wrote down all the stuff that automatix installs for media codecs, hold on
<Dr_Willis> but i DO belive ive used the player plugin to play them befor.
<coreymon77> Doctor_Nick: dot use automatix
<coreymon77> Doctor_Nick: dont*
<Doctor_Nick> i dont
<Doctor_Nick> i just install all the packages they install
<coreymon77> Doctor_Nick: oh
<Dr_Willis> he haxxors automatix. :)
<coreymon77> Doctor_Nick: okay then
<cps1966> ! seamonkey
<lanboy> ok i'm trying mplayer
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<kirk> labeltype options are: msdos, amiga, bsd, mac, bdh, pc98, loop, sun, s390, gpt
<arash> lanboy : are you new to linux :p ?
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, try installing ntfs-3g and ntfs-config to read/write to the windows partition ...if that's what you want to do
<Dr_Willis> kirk somthing ive never seen used  befor i ghuess. :) dont set any
<arash> BluesKaj , he is watching cartoons :p!
<Doctor_Nick> http://pastebin.com/m6f78d088
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: not me it's nadrosima
<kirk> by default it select msdos
<Doctor_Nick> all of those are from the official repositories or the medibuntu repositories
<kirk> !labeltype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about labeltype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> kirk ive only set teh lable for ext3/2 partitions with the tune2fs tool.
<Doctor_Nick> except for the divx package
<kirk> !disklabel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disklabel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> it says
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever needing that option or messing with it in gparted. :)
<arash> kirk, same for me (same as dr_willis)
<BluesKaj> well, perhaps xp_killer you could express yoirself better if asked for advice in your native tongue in the channel that speaks your language
<Dr_Willis> Disk label' is another word for 'partition table'. A partition table's main purpose is recording the location of partitions on a disk and boot-time management.
<kirk> A disklabel is a piece of data stored at a well known place on the disk, tha indicatetes where each partition begins and how many sectors it occupies. You need a disklabel if you want to create partitions on this disk.
<kirk> By default GParted creates an msdos disklabel.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/faq.shtml
<Dr_Willis> What is a disk label?
<Dr_Willis>     'Disk label' is another word for 'partition table'. A partition table's main purpose is recording the location of partitions on a disk and boot-time management.
<Dr_Willis> Sounds to me like we got some confusing terms.
<kirk> i'll just go with their default
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: lol not my luaguage it was him that came in my pv and start speekin like that i didnt understand nothing
<coreymon77> kirk: what do you want to know
<Dr_Willis> thats not the same label as a filesystem label then. :)
<kirk> i just completely formatted a secondary hard drive
<kirk> trying to get it setup where i can access it
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, I still think you'd do better in the french chat
<coreymon77> kirk: access it form waht
<coreymon77> kirk: only linux
<kirk> kubuntu
<coreymon77> ?
<kirk> yes
<coreymon77> kirk: okay then
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: lol
<Dr_Willis> sounds like they are refering to the  parttion layout info thats right behind the MBR. :)
<coreymon77> kirk: qtparted is a little easier to learn imo
<mrksbrd> anyone ever attempt to get a USB Scanner to work under Ubuntu???
* xp_killer tinks BluesKaj does spy on him o.O
<Dr_Willis> mrksbrd i plugged mine in... and it worked.. :)
<coreymon77> kirk: but, all you need to do is format is as anything other than ntfs
<mrksbrd> lol....luck \y u
<arash> BluesKaj , doesn't those channels have like 1 message pear hour?
<coreymon77> kirk: ext2/3 work best
<mrksbrd> I couldn't be that fortunate
<coreymon77> arash: not necessarily
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: IM horible at writen french it's a very hard language
<coreymon77> arash: depends the language
<BluesKaj> arash, I have no idea
<Dr_Willis> this was a HP all in one scaner/printer. I do think i had to install teh  hpoj service.
<kirk> hmmm
<kirk> its giving me an error saying "It was not possible to make a new partition table."
<mrksbrd> in lsusb it shows it, but doesn't go any further than that
<Dr_Willis> this is why i use good old normal fdisk. :)
<mrksbrd> i read every poss online document and still no luck
<xp_killer> kirk: are u trying to mount a hdd?
<coreymon77> xp_killer: no, format it
<kirk> its already formatted
* Dr_Willis is not confused...
<kirk> Status: available
<coreymon77> kirk: what fs?
<Dr_Willis> now confused.
<xp_killer> kirk: so what u trying to do then?
<kirk> just trying to set it up for use..
<Dr_Willis> Heh heh.. fdisk (partition) then format, then mount.
<mrksbrd> i hate to use ndiswrapper, won't even guarentee it to work!!
<Dr_Willis> the parted tools dont do the mounting part.
<rrbiz> someone know of a way to squeeze webpages to fit in smaller konqueror views?
<kirk> Status: empty
<rrbiz> the way opera does so nicely
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: why use ndis
<kirk> Label: table
<nadrosima> omg my desktop black i m forget work on beryl ehehe
<Dr_Willis> rrbiz i noticed that on my  WII :)
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: what card do you have
<mrksbrd> i don't want to, but if that is my last resort...........
* xp_killer praying for kirk to kill his xp partition if he has one lol :p
<mrksbrd> usb scanner
<rrbiz> Dr_Willis: opera on ur WII?
<Doctor_Nick> is compiz fusion even out yet
<kirk> i formatted it already killer
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: oh, ndis is not any good for that
<coreymon77> isnt ndis only for network/wifi drivers
<coreymon77> or am i mistaken
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: whoops, wrong person
<mrksbrd> corey i got my wifi to work again....have another thing i'm trying to get to work now!!
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: what card
<kirk> do i have to mount the hard drive before creating a new partition?
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: do you have irc on your wii
<mrksbrd> I'm trying to get my canoscan USB Scanner to work now
<coreymon77> kirk: no, create the partition first
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: scanner?
<kirk> hmmm
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: isnt that a printer function
<mrksbrd> yes corey
<coreymon77> ?
<mrksbrd> dunno is it????????
<kirk> its giving me an error saying "It was not possible to make a new partition table."
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: ya, a scanner is something that takes physical pictures and puts them on your comuter
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: it does the opposite of what a printer does
<mrksbrd> ok then do i try to set it up as a printer then?????????
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: i dont know
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: can you give me the manufacturers website
<mrksbrd> lol....thats my problem....dunno!!!!!
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: just to make sure that its the same type of scanner that im thinking of
<mrksbrd> cannon.com
<hydrogen> use xsane
<mrksbrd> flatbed scanner to scan documents into computer
<hydrogen> for scanning
<hydrogen> or kooka
<hydrogen> kooka is a bit less mature
<hydrogen> but more kde
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: ya
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: thats a scanner
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: set it up like a printer
<mrksbrd> hydro, will those progs recognize my scanner or is there additional setup needed??
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: thats not wireless
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: plug the scanner in
<coreymon77> and set it u like a printer
<coreymon77> go into system settings
<hydrogen> err
<coreymon77> and go to the printers/faxes/scanners menu
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: and then set it up like you would a printer
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: but choose scanner instead of printer
<kirk> the problem is that it's not letting me create a partition
<coreymon77> kirk: try using qtparted
<kirk> i tried that and gparted both
<mrksbrd> corey.... that doesn't make any sense to me......scanners & printers are 2 different things
<kirk> partition: unallocated   filesystem: unallocated
<mrksbrd> i thought Kubuntu had a feature built into the kmenu just for scanners, but cannot find it!!
<xp_killer> mrksbrd: scanner
<xp_killer> ???
<xp_killer> mrksbrd: to scan what?
<mrksbrd> paper documents into puter
<hydrogen> install xsane
<hydrogen> and run it
<hydrogen> it might even autodetect for you
<hydrogen> I think it needs to run as r00t though
<mrksbrd> hydro....me???
<hydrogen> no
<aJaxs> has anyone had any problems starting kdm with the new xorg 7.0.3 ?
<kirk> arggg this doesnt make sense
<kirk> whats a reason that it wouldnt let me create a new partition
<aJaxs> kirk, whats the error
<kirk> its giving me an error saying "It was not possible to make a new partition table."
<kirk> also a similiar error with gparted saying it cant create a new partition
<aJaxs> kirk, primary or logical ? also are you trying to partition on your primary or secondary ide ?
<kirk> secondary
<Doctor_Nick> :E
<Doctor_Nick> "root"
<kirk> i dont know what primary or logical means
<kirk> im running kubuntu, and wanting to add this internal hd for storage
<aJaxs> if your planning on using < 4 Partitions dw bout it. fdisk /dev/hdb should let you formatt it
<kirk> i formatted it with qtparted
<aJaxs> so it worked...or still same error ?
<kirk> i just want 1 partition, using the entire disk as storage
<kirk> Unable to open /dev/hdb
<aJaxs> your not using a Sata drive ? right
<beryl-helper> sata
<kirk> i believe it is
<aJaxs> ohk then the drive you want to format is /dev/sda1 i believe
<coreymon77> mrksbrd: any luck?
<kirk> its already been formatted...
<kirk> its completely blank
<kirk> and no partitions
<kirk> but isnt letting me create a partition
<kirk> kirk@kubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hdb
<kirk> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<kirk>        missing codepage or other error
<kirk>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kirk>        dmesg | tail  or so
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> thats not how you create a partition
<kirk> im brand new to linux and kubuntu btw
<kirk> i know.. ive tried to create the partitions with gparted and qtparted and get errors
<mrksbrd> corey....nope!!!
<aJaxs> lol. i havent used gparted or qtparted so i can help you. but run fdisk "/dev/sda1" as root
<aJaxs> cant*
<mrksbrd> kirk, keep an eye out for genii in the room he is a genius w/that kinda stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nadrosima> go use fdisk and defined ur sector  data manualy
<kirk> Unable to open /dev/sda1
<nadrosima> first moun them
<kirk> it isnt letting me mount
<uga> kirk: you need permissions to do so... try sudo
<nadrosima> this is ntfs system
<nadrosima> cant acces with linux
<uga> uh?
<uga> you can
<deviance> stdin is usualy pretty good too
<kirk> kirk@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb
<kirk> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<kirk>        missing codepage or other error
<kirk>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kirk>        dmesg | tail  or so
<uga> nadrosima: later ntfs access should work flawlessly, at least in read mode
<mrksbrd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kirk> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock       ????????
<coreymon77> nadrosima: ntfs is a pain in the neck with linux
<coreymon77> kirk: that means that the drive is messed up
<nadrosima> u have dektop ?
<jmdc> I'm having trouble with ssh. foo can do ssh localhost. bar can do ping foo. But bar cannot ssh foo.
<uga> kirk: -t ntfs?
<coreymon77> kirk: something went wrong during the formatting
<nadrosima> on linux ?
<mrksbrd> kirk, is this an internal or external usb HDD??
<kirk> internal
<coreymon77> nadrosima: yes
<puppetmaster> please someone help me
<aJaxs> kirk, you cant mount a hdd without creating a partition . use fdisk on /dev/hdb if thats your hdd
<uga> kirk: try "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt/yourmountpoint
<uga> "
<puppetmaster> I have 945g intel integrated graphic card
<nadrosima> system setting / advanced /files and drive system
<coreymon77> kirk: did you format it as ntfs?
<nadrosima> login as root
<luis_lopez> jmdc, are you running a firewall on foo? try ssh -vvv foo
<nadrosima> right clik drive
<puppetmaster> and it won't play video with colours
<puppetmaster> the picture of the video is not clear
<coreymon77> kirk: cause that would explain the problems you are having
<kirk> as ext3
<puppetmaster> it's pixels appear and i can't see the vedio ol
<nadrosima> id mode and ntfs file system user ur not root
<coreymon77> kirk: you sure?
<puppetmaster> Anyone?
<nadrosima> *****************simple1001
<coreymon77> !patience | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kirk> yes
<stdin> kirk: you need to put the number after hdb, ie: "hdb1" not "hdb"
<coreymon77> nadrosima: who are you talking to
<kirk> there is no number..
<puppetmaster> sorry i'm waiting
<nadrosima> mount with desktop
<nadrosima> who ask me
<puppetmaster> me
<coreymon77> nadrosima: nobody is talking about ntfs here
<coreymon77> as far as i know
<aJaxs> kirk, then you havent created a partition. once you do it should be something like hdb1 then you can mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<jmdc> luis_lopez: no, I'm not running a firewall, and extra verbose doesn't show much of anything. I just get to "connection to foo..." and then nothing
<uga> coreymon77: now I'm pretty confused, because I see quite a few comments on ntfs. Can I know what the exact problem is, in a one liner? =) can I help? ;)
<kirk> it wont let me create a partition, thats the problem
<lnx_> when i click on console for example near the mouse pointer  i get mini console icon same to all programs not just console , how i can cancel it ?
<coreymon77> nadrosima: the problem is not with ntfs
<aJaxs> kirk, then your either not root or specify the wrong drive
<coreymon77> nadrosima: i just made a comment that ntfs is a pain in the neck to use in linux and to not bother
<uga> aJaxs: given the error, the drive exists though
* uga tries to find the root of the question in the backlogs
<kirk> hmm so i need to login as root to create a partition
<jmdc> luis_lopez: I feel sheepish; I forgot about a firewall between the two hosts. Thanks
<coreymon77> uga: kirk is having problems making a partition on his drive
<aJaxs> kirk, yes
<stdin> lnx_: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse, the "Visual feedback on activation" box
<coreymon77> kirk: sudo works fine
<uga> oh, on /dev/sda?
<puppetmaster> ?
<coreymon77> kirk: no need to actually log in as root
<cje> hi, is anyone here familiar with using grep to search files in subdirectories?
<luis_lopez> jmdc, np
<kirk> on   /dev/hdb
<kirk> im not very savvy with the commands corey
<aJaxs> kirk, whats your output to sudo fdisk /dev/hdb ?
<kirk> ive been on windows my entire life, just installed kubuntu 2 days ago
<coreymon77> !sudo | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cje> I am trying to grep a string buried somewhere down the tree in a file in a subdir, not sure which subdir.
<uga> kirk: either you need to become root, "sudo su", or change permissions to the /dev/hdb file. Check current ones with "ls -l /dev/hdb"
<kirk> Unable to read /dev/hdb
<coreymon77> kirk: in order to do many things in linux, such as modify system setting, make system wide installations, do any formatting work or anything else system wide in linux, you need to be root
<kirk> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 64 2007-09-14 13:57 /dev/hdb
<coreymon77> kirk: the way to do that is to use the sudo command in terminal
<DarkFeeling> hello do you know which is the kubuntu satanic editon official chan?
<uga> kirk: okay, if your user isn't in disk group, then you have no permissions to do that
<uga> kirk: if you want to give yourself permissions to do so, change it by "chmod o+rw /dev/hdb"
<uga> with sudo
<kirk> so... sudo chmod o+rw /dev/hdb   ?
<aJaxs> uga, he shouldnt do that
<uga> or else, loging in as root should do and use parted, kparted...
<coreymon77> kirk: root is like administrator
<uga> aJaxs: temporarily...
<nadrosima> but what user
<coreymon77> aJaxs: its better to use sudo
<mrksbrd> stdin, have u ever attempted to get a flatbed scanner to work under Kubuntu???????
<luis_lopez> cje, question: the string is on the file name or inside the file?
<aJaxs> Yep
<uga> kirk: that will give you permissions to work on that disk, but you should rever that change
<nadrosima> are u suer cant use this folder
<nadrosima> onlyy root
<uga> kirk: do so only temporarily though, if you want. That's a security problem otherwise
<nadrosima> not another user or aplications
<cje> luis_lopez, thanks for asking.  The string is in the file, not the name.
<uga> kirk: chmod o-rw /dev/hdb will remove permissions again
<coreymon77> kirk: in order to do system wide stuff in linux, you have to be root, prefacing any command with "sudo" will do that command with root privileges
<kirk> ok so i would do.... sudo chmod o+rw /dev/hdb   first then   afterwards change it back
<stdin> mrksbrd: attempted yes, but never got it to work. tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<coreymon77> kirk: however, you should only use sudo for things that need it
<kirk> hmm  ok
<uga> kirk: yes, that should do. Else it's more simple to usually become root
<gost87> *saluda a todos
<coreymon77> kirk: otherwise, dont, because root is dangerous, root can do anything, and unlike windows, if you tell linux to do something that will mess up your system, it will do it
<mrksbrd> stdin, my attempt as well, Kubuntu shows it under lsusb, but thats about it
<kirk> ok i did - sudo chmod o+rw /dev/hdb
<uga> coreymon77: you mean the admin on windows isn't allowed to mess up with things? =) gimme remote control over your box, and I'll show you ;P
<kirk> didnt get any output
<uga> kirk: ls -l /dev/hdb will show your new permissions
<coreymon77> uga: sure it can
<coreymon77> uga: but its not like root
<kirk> brw-rw-rw- 1 root disk 3, 64 2007-09-14 13:57 /dev/hdb
<coreymon77> uga: windows is good at stoppping you from deleting your entire system/messing up things
<coreymon77> uga: not saying you cant do it
<uga> kirk: yes, now you have permissions to run partition editors on it, without a problem
<coreymon77> uga: but its harder
<uga> kirk: what were you using. Parted? qtparted?
<kirk> ok and when im done, do - sudo chmod o-rw /dev/hdb   ?
<uga> yes
<kirk> qtparted
<coreymon77> kirk: running qtparted as root would allow you to do things
<DarkFeeling> im trying to change my usplash so when i installed the satanic editon i typed this: sudo update-alternatives --set usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/satanic-flames.so and then sudo update-initramfs -u but the blue bar doesnt show. what can i do? (when using othe usplashes the blue bar appears and works well)
<uga> kirk: watch out with qtparted if you want to resize partitions. I had a real bad experience with it in the past, resizing
<luis_lopez> cje, grep -R maybe?
<uga> but maybe it was a parted problem (qtparted is just a frontend)
<uga> kirk: I mean, resizing partitions that contain data
<cje> luis_lopez, thanks, I did try that.
<nadrosima> yep i know same -R
<cje> luis_lopez, I tried grep -ir stringsearch /home/mydir/ with no joy.
<mrksbrd> talk to ya guyz l8tr
<kirk> Im still getting the same error message.
<kirk> Still isnt letting me create a new partition
<coreymon77> kirk: its probably a formatting problem
<coreymon77> reformat the drive
<luis_lopez> cje, actually, should be grep -iR
<luis_lopez> cje, sorry you're right
<kirk>  fdisk /dev/hdb ?
<uga> coreymon77: either that, or /dev/hdb isn't a real partition?
<kirk> there are no partitions
<uga> what was that hal interface that listed all (real) devices
<uga> kirk: disks, I should have said
<coreymon77> uga: possibly, but wouldnt reformatting take care of that
<coreymon77> uga: we should try that first
<coreymon77> uga: especially since there is not data on the drive
<slackern> Are there any ktorrent 2.2.2 ubuntu packages out there?
<uga> coreymon77: yes, I mean... are you sure /dev/hdb is the device?
<coreymon77> i dunno
<kirk> how do i reformat? fdisk /dev/hdb ?
<coreymon77> uga: ask him
<uga> that's what I meant. If he's not allowed to create partitions, maybe it's not the device =)
<kirk> yes it is
<uga> sure? okay then
<uga> you could format it safely
<uga> kirk: sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdb
<kirk> Device: /dev/hdb
<kirk> writing inode table
<kirk> uga, u are u from georgia?
<uga> no, spaniard
<uga> not related to that ugly dog from georgia university ;)
<kirk> lol... i am
<coreymon77> kirk: okay, i got to go now
<kirk> thanks corey!
<coreymon77> kirk: so ugas gonna take over
<coreymon77> kirk: hope you solve your problem
<coreymon77> !
<kirk> u guys are awesome
<uga> heh, I hope I'll be able to help =)
<coreymon77> :D
<kirk> ill be here on the regular
<uga> otherwise there's other 412 people around. Somebody sure knows ;P
<kirk> i'm f'in stoked over my new linux discovery
<coreymon77> kirk: we'll let that slide, but watch the language from now on, okay?
<uga> kirk: so partitioning went fine?
<kirk> yes thats over
<lnx_> how i can view in konquere preview ( small pictures ) of avi movies ?
<kirk> ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while                                      creating root dir
* aJaxs feels like the only using reiserFS..
<uga> kirk: uhm... I don't know about that message, but I don't see it as an error per se
<nadrosima> need to write  /etc/fstab  file
<nadrosima> u cant acces it
<kirk> i have a few warning messages saying cant read block 0
<nadrosima> good night
<uga> uhm...
<kirk> Warning: could not read block 0: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read
<uga> kirk: that's during mkfs?
<kirk> yes
<uga> ugh
<kirk> lol oh no, not "ugh"
<uga> it looks like it's having trouble to acess the device
<kirk> still says it cant create a new partition
<cje> hi, are there any grep users here?  I have a question about using grep to search the contents of a file.
<uga> kirk: uhm... does "sudo less -f /dev/hdb" show anything?
<aJaxs> !ask | cje
<ubotu> cje: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uga> kirk: it should read the disk
<BluesKaj> cje , I just use, grep | suspectedfilename or keyword  :)
<kirk> i have no clue wtf is wrong
<cje> I would like to use grep to search the contents of a file using grep.  So far, the command grep searchstring -ir /home/mydir/subdir has proven not to work.
<uga> kirk: I'm trying to figure out what's going on. less -f should show you the contents of the disk. Some weird text
<uga> if it doesn't, then /dev/hdb isn't a real block device
<uga> (ie, not the device we are looking for )
<cje> BluesKaj, hmm, that is a bit confusing.  I am familiar with the pipe | and I do use it successfully on occasion, but I'm not sure what the command would be that you are suggesting.
<BluesKaj> cje what's the file do , is it an executable
<cje> BluesKaj, no, it is a BASH script written with a simple text editor.
<BluesKaj> whynot just do a simple locate in konq ?
<cje> BluesKaj, I am just know finding out that Konq has that function.  Please hold, I am attempting it now.  Thakns.
<cje> thanks
<lnx_> how i can view in konquere preview ( small pictures ) of avi movies ?
<uga> kirk_: are you alive?
<kirk_> still here
<Xn1> I'm trying to get ssh to solaris xterm to recognize the backspace and not ^h for deleting. tset doesnt seem to work...can anyone help me get my solaris remote sessions to work with backspace when sshing in from kubuntu?
<uga> kirk_: [23:48]  <uga> kirk: I'm trying to figure out what's going on. less -f should show you the contents of the disk. Some weird text.  If it doesn't, then /dev/hdb isn't a real block device
<BluesKaj> lnx ,install w32codecs
<uga> kirk_: not sure if you tried that one
<kirk_> it says
<uga> no medium found?
<kirk_> Device: /dev/hdb
<uga> kirk_: just that?
<uga> that's strange
<kirk_> yes
<uga> usually, if you try with other disks you'll see it shows disk contents
<kirk_> Disk ST3160023A
<kirk_> ok ok maybe this will help u help me
<cje> BluesKaj, thanks for the help, I'm gonna head out soon.  See ya.  by the way, the project that I am working on is a community-built documentary for Windows users about why FOSS is cool and how FOSS will break the Microsoft monopoly.  The film is called the Digital Tipping Point.
<xp_killer> ??? the what in the what?
<uga> kirk_: no, it only tells me it's a seagate disk ;)
<kirk_> On Disk & Filesystems / System Setting, Admin Mode /
<BluesKaj> well cje, good luck with that ... MS is gonna try real hard to crush the FOSS movement
<cje> BluesKaj, true.
<kirk_> There's the primary with 2 partitions, ext3 and swap, /dev/hda1 and hda5
<kirk_> BUT
<kirk_> for the other there is no partitions, all it has is the disk
<cje> BluesKaj, IMHO, that is why we need a film to make FOSS look fun and sexy to Windows users.
<kirk_> under device it's blank
<kirk_> blank all the way across
<cje> BluesKaj, that is the goal of our film -----> to make FOSS look fun and sexy.
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: i install compiz i cant find how to lauch it so i uninstall it
<uga> kirk_: yes, I know. But if you partition the whole disk (/dev/hdb) it should somehow work
<kirk_> no mount point, type, device
<BluesKaj> cje , right on !
<uga> kirk_: I mean... format, not partition =)
<cje> :-)
<kirk_> when i click on it
<kirk_> and clickn ew
<kirk_> n ew
<kirk_> it opens the config kde control module
<kirk_> but it doesnt apply what i set
<uga> I don't quite trust gui tools for this sort of thing
<Dr_willis_> yep.  its always nice to go edit the configs yourself.
<Dr_willis_> his partiion should be hdb1   not hdb. :) if its a hard drive.
<uga> kirk_: okay, if your "less" doesn't do the work it should... what does "sudo cat /dev/hdb" do?
<uga> kirk_: does it read anyhthing?
<lnx_> how i can view in konquere preview ( small pictures ) of avi movies ?
<kirk_> 1 sec, im formatting again
* Dr_willis_ perks up.. You are formating /dev/hdb ? or hdb1 ?
<uga> Dr_willis_: well, it's a non-partitioned drive
<uga> isn't hdb1 the primary partition?
<Dr_willis_> uga,  ugh. :) why is he doing that?
<uga> an dthen 6,7,8 secondary ones
<kirk_> yes
<uga> Dr_willis_: trying to partition it
<uga> doesn't work
<uga> we even tried formatting it
<Dr_willis_> good old fdisk dosent do it? eh?
<uga> he's trying with qtparted. Maybe it's a gui issue
<kirk_> i also tried with gparted
<Dr_willis_> often it pays to fall back to the basics. :)
<uga> Dr_willis_: dare guiding him through fdisk? =)
<Dr_willis_> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Dr_willis_> d  to delete partions.. n to make new ones..  w to writwe changes to disk. done. :)
<BluesKaj> lnx_, are you trying to watch avi's on the web in konq web browser ?
<Dr_willis_> assuming hdb is the right drive
<kirk_> Unable to read /dev/hdb
<Dr_willis_> kirk,  you did use sudo?
<kirk_> yes it is the right drive
<kirk_> yes
<ScorpKing> cfdisk might be a little more user friendly. :)
<uga> Dr_willis_: we changed permissions using chmod even, to go+rw
<Dr_willis_> i would say reboot. check the bios,  be sure the mb is seeing the hard drive.  and try again with frisk
<Dr_willis_> that way you can be at a clean state.
<Dr_willis_> since i dont know what all you have done to the thing.
<lnx_> BluesKaj , no , when you browse on your local driver and you have "image priview" that is small picture or text document priview and you see the first 3-4 lines of the text files . ..  same with media
<kirk_> it was just working this morning, i had windows on it and i formatted using qtparted from ntfs to ext3
<rrbiz> sweet, kradio even allow u to put a logo image of stations
<Dr_willis_> 'foramted from ntfs to ext3' -> you converted it? or you mean you deleted the ntfs. and made ext3 ?
<Dr_willis_> if 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' isent showing the drive.. well.. thers some issues going on.
<kirk_> i dont really know
<Dr_willis_> im not even sure you can convert ntfs to ext3 :)
<kirk_> right now the partition and filesystem says unallocated
<Dr_willis_> ok.. so double check.. 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' shows what?
<kirk_> it did nothing
<kirk_> asked for pw, then no output
<BluesKaj> lnx , you need to install a media player like mplayer and install w32codecs to play avi and wm files
<Dr_willis_> kirk_,  eww...  thats.. odd.
<uga> Dr_willis_: okay, we are two now, pretty confused ;)
<Dr_willis_> I would have to suggest a reboot at this time. to clean stuff up.
<lnx_> BluesKaj , i can play them , i just cant view the preview in konq , do you understand what i wnat todo ?
<kirk_> ok brb
<BluesKaj> oh lnx_ IC what you mean...hmm you cant see the the dialog when you haver the cursor over the thumbnail ?
<BluesKaj> hover
<lnx_> BluesKaj , yes and even not on the file that im hover on
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis , have you encountered this problem? lnx_ cant see the the dialog when he hovers the cursor over a thumbnail in konq ?
<Dr_willis_> over a picture thumbnail?
<lnx_> Dr_willis_ , yes
<BluesKaj> what about icons lnx_ ?
<lnx_> BluesKaj , what ?
<Dr_willis_> i see a large 'image view/details' on the image. when i mouse over.
<uga> Dr_willis_: setttings->behaviour->show file tips and previews thing is enabled?
<BluesKaj> lnx_, you have icons in the panel or the desktop, does the dialog popup when you hover the cursor over them ?
<Dr_willis_> file tips. and show previews in file tips. both enabled.
<uga> Dr_willis_: what format is the file, jpeg? jp2k? png?
<lnx_> BluesKaj , in konq not in the dektop top  , yes dialog popup when i hover the icon ( all the movies have an icon with movie type . .. )
<uga> or also... what does "file foo.jpg" or so say on the command line?
<Dr_willis_> hmm.. mixed images. jpg mainly
<uga> uhm...
<kirk> ok big change after reboot
<kirk> now TWO partitions are showing up
<uga> oh, finally? =)
<uga> LOL
<lnx_> i have enabled previews but there wasnt something like "movies" or "media"
<kirk> one /dev/hdb1  type-unknown
<Dr_willis_> kirk,  some times - after changing partition's the system MUST be rebooted.  fdisk often gives that warning.. gparted may not. :)
<uga> kirk: okay, you could reedit partitions ...
<kirk> the other /dev/hdb-1    type "free"
<kirk> the unknown type is the one with the 150 gigs i wanna use
<Dr_willis_> so fdisk -l /dev/hdb shows 2 partitions?    there should be a hdb1 and hdb2 or some other ##
<Dr_willis_> never seen a hdb-1 befor.
<uga> Dr_willis_: you must be one of those Windows gods. A linux one doesn't ever think of rebooting ;)
<Dr_willis_> uga,  ive seen that message 'warning kernel is still using the old filesystem layout, you must reboot....' on MANY a times when installing linux. :)
<Dr_willis_> and using fdisk. :)
<lnx_> someone ?
<uga> Dr_willis_: hehe
<kirk> the hdb-1 size is only 7.84 MB
<Dr_willis_> that sounds like somthing windows would do. a 8mb partition
<Dr_willis_> you want to use the whole hd as a linux partition?
<kirk> only for storage
<Dr_willis_> id'd say use fdisk, delete them both. make a new partition, write changes.. reboot. then format the sucker. :)
<Dr_willis_> the name 'hdb-1' is VERY weird...
<kirk> hahah this whole issue is weird
<kirk> ok let me see if im learning...
<kirk> i go sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<kirk> ?
<Dr_willis_> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb, then d 1, to delete #1, d 1 , to delete it again, s to show.. (should be none) then 'n' for new partition. primary, #1, enter twice to fill in whole hd. :)
<kirk> d 1
<rrbiz> wonder if there's a way to do this on kde http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/08/22/matrix-desktop/
<pillowpants> I just closed a game, and now my screen in super small in a scrolling sort of resolution
<pillowpants> does anyone know what i should do?
<pillowpants> theres a command ive put in the konsole before, but i forgot what it was
<rrbiz> log out and back in
<pillowpants> yeah, but ive got stuff open that i cant close
<ScorpKing> pillowpants: .bash_history contains all the commands that you typed before.
<albertmk> How can I access my windows files by kubuntu?
<pillowpants> this was a few installs ago, heh
<pillowpants> but ill remember that command
<pillowpants> albertmk: look in the /mnt or /media directories
<pillowpants> mine are in the /media
<albertmk> it is not there
<pillowpants> and then just click hda1 or what have you, whichever is the partition of your windows
<albertmk> I already searched there
<pillowpants> even in mnt?
<albertmk> yeah..
<pillowpants> do a seach for windows
<pillowpants> it should be in your storage media folder
<pillowpants> when you click the computer icon on the bottom left of the screen
<nainnain6> Re coucou
<nainnain6> c'est encore moi
<nainnain6> arf il n'y a plus personne
#kubuntu 2007-09-15
<nainnain6> allo?
<fredthedog> when I boot from the live CD and make changes such as installing software or chaging settings then install will those changes be installed?
<lnx_> someone know how i can view the preview ?
<fredthedog> veiw what preview
<uga> nainnain6: maybe if vous parlez anglais...
<uga> kirk: any progress?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I got a upstairs machine on IRC and a basement machine.. heh..
<Dr_Willis> frogot about that.
<ScorpKing> how can i force dnsmasq to renew an ip of a computer?
<Dr_Willis> pillowpants theres a kxrandr tool/system tray gizmo that lets you change res's easy. that can fix your game cras/small screen issue.
<Dr_Willis> !find xrand
<ubotu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, xrandr
<Dr_Willis> !find xrandr
<dvessel> Hello, anyone think running the i386 iso on an AMD64 is the better way to go?
<dvessel> Overall compatibility good?
<Dr_Willis> 64bit disrto is NOT needed for amd64 machines
<uga> Dr_Willis_: or a nice system tray applet named krandrtray
<Dr_Willis> i use the 32bit stuff all the time.
<Dr_Willis> uga thats the name - i never can rember it.
<pillowpants> thanks
<pillowpants> ill give it a go
<dvessel> Dr_Willis:  I understand that.
<dvessel> but you sorta answered my question in a way.
<Dr_Willis> dvessel a great many people (noobs? :))  think they must use 64disrto.
<ScorpKing> uhm, ok then, how can i find and kill a pid of a lan computer eg 10.0.0.1 so it can renew itself?
<Dr_Willis> on amd64 - i was just being very clear. :)
<dvessel> Dr_Willis: Right, and I'm definitely new to this but I knew that part. :)
<kirk_> !partitiontype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitiontype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> Still fighting that thing kirk_?
<kirk_> yep
<dvessel> Too bad I can't get the live dvd booting to work. I'll try again with i386
<kirk_> almost got it though
<Dr_Willis> Now WHAT. :) HEH..
<kirk_> which partition type should i make it
<Dr_Willis> A single partition? make it primary #1
<Dr_Willis> now where to mount it..  dosent matter much.
<uga> kirk_: trust Dr_Willis. He seems to know fdisk by heart. I always have to read through the help menu to remember. And I cannot test partitioning my own drives right now, for obvious reasons ;P
<Dr_Willis> ive fought long and hard with fdisk in the past. :)
<Dr_Willis> some times i even win!
<dvessel> Dr_Willis: could you suggest a release? Feisty, Dapper? CD, DVD?
<Doctor_Nick> whoever wins, we lose
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Dr_Willis> dvessel gutsy due out in a month. :)  so whatever ya want to do
<kirk_> lol
<Dr_Willis> it all depends on your needs.
<Doctor_Nick> i should really update the kernel to fix my problems with my sound card
<uga> Dr_Willis: heh, I'll remember you next week, when I have to set up a new 64 bit box, in case I'm in trouble with fdisk ;))
<Doctor_Nick> but... effort...
<Dr_Willis> fdisk is so straight forward. :) compared to DOS's old fdisk...
<kirk_> im just gonna use it for storage
<ScorpKing> kirk_: try cfdisk one day...
<Dr_Willis> rember kiddies.. you can have 4 paimary partitions..  one of them can be an Extended.. an extended holds. Logicals...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<fredthedog> hen I use the guided partition what is it making? Just root and swap partitions? Also what is it giving me for a swap size?
<Dr_Willis> fredthedog yep thats about it.
<Dr_Willis> swap depends on your needs/ram. i say 512mb min. and often the MAX iuse. :) on my machines
<kirk_> just as storage
<lnx_> someone know how i can view the preview ?
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ make a hdb1  , ext3, and leave it at that.
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ mount it ti /media/storage
<kirk_> ext3 is what is was before
<Dr_Willis> then for each user. make them a directory in that /media/storage. named  after them. then chown it to be owned by them. then link THAT dir, to their /home/username/ExtraStorage dir.(or whatever ya want)
<kirk_> im sure me smoking excess amounts of marijuana all day doesnt help me
<fredthedog> How do I know how big it's going to make my swap I don't want 2X Ram that's excessive
<fredthedog> lol at kirk
<Xn1> is there a tool or a file I can edit in kubuntu for firewall config? seems quite different that fedora which is what I know
<Doctor_Nick> durgs are bad
<dwidmann> fredthedog: how much RAM do you have?
<ScorpKing> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fredthedog> 2.5G so 2X standard would give me 5G I don't want that
<Xn1> ahh thank you much
<dwidmann> Doctor_Nick: as evidenced by your speeling isseus
<Dr_Willis> fredthedog i think it just does 512mb
<kirk_> holy ape shit, another issue
<Dr_Willis> with 2.5 gb.. you dont need much swap.. unless you are a uber-user. :)
<dwidmann> fredthedog: 512mb should be good, though you'll probably never use it
<fredthedog> I was thinking around 1G for swap would that still be enough?
<Dr_Willis> i always put 512mb swap on EVERY hard drive i got.. just in case i boot the boxx with a livecd. :) most of them can use swap partitions also.
<fredthedog> I mean be too much
<Dr_Willis> fredthedog proberly overkill.. is this a laptop?
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i worked everything out for my script with some help from #bash. now i just need to put it all together. :)
<kirk_> when i went to mount it, it outputs  wrong fs type
<fredthedog> no but I may setup some server apps on it
<Dr_Willis> You can always add a swap file later if needed.
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: good to hear it
<ScorpKing> it's a mission but i'm getting there. will keep you posted.
<fredthedog> well thanks guys i got and idea now
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ What was the mount command you used?
<fredthedog> my gf says i said ubuntu in my sleep last night. is there help for being such a geek lol
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ you did format it after you partitioned it?
<kirk_> no
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> remebr kiddies,, fdisk, then format, then mount..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<uga> lol
<Dr_Willis> had a kid in here once.. he was fdisking After formating...
<uga> Dr_Willis: rofl
<kirk_> i thought fdisk did format it
* ScorpKing think most of us learn eventually...
<Dr_Willis> 'fdisking is like taking the paper and organizing them into a book' 'formating is putting page #'s on the pages, so you can then write stuff on them'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<uga> Dr_Willis: my first linux experience led me to mkfs /dev/hda... when I meant to format an external parallel port drive...
<Dr_Willis> ffdisk does NOT NOT NOT format. :)
<uga> Dr_Willis: it was so much fun getting it to work =)
<Dr_Willis> gparted is just a tool that can do both..
<Dr_Willis> ms's fdisk does not format either. :)
<fredthedog> my first few linux experiences made me go run and hide under windows again, probally happened about 3 times
<sportbilly> anyone how knows how can i configure beryl?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had windows experiences that make people run to Linux
<kirk_> it shows up as active and using fs ext3
<uga> fredthedog: heh, I couldn't though. I was meant to use it for my university work ;)
<fredthedog> that is why I am here. I got a new notebook running vista :(
<uga> and nobody around had used linux _ever_
<kirk_> it just wont let me mount it
<uga> win95 and 98 were so great, back then ;))
<fredthedog> xp was there best system vista is a nightmare, resource hog and just plain gay
<uga> kirk_: what's the error?
<ScorpKing> kirk_: you have to format it first with mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd*
<kirk_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<kirk_>        missing codepage or other error
<kirk_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kirk_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<uga> ScorpKing: I believe he did, already
<ScorpKing> ah
<uga> kirk_: you did so, right? =)
<garfield> stdin: i cant get beryl to run no more
<kirk_> yes
<fredthedog> figure this one out a core 2 duo with 2G ram and dedicated video card and vista still drags on a fresh install. Time to flea a failing OS.
<uga> fredthedog: lol. I knew it was crap, but not _that_ crap =)
<dudeicles> can anyone help me please? I am seeing black lines every second line of names on the right.
<uga> dudeicles: konversation?
<dudeicles> it's in a lot of my programs
<ScorpKing> hi dudeicles! welcome back. :D
<fredthedog> video drivers maybe
<dudeicles> ScorpKing:  hey hey buddy
<uga> duckdown__: lots of apps? what do you mean by "line of names" then
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,, i will admit - that on this new machine i got. vista is.. useable..
<Dr_Willis> but i dont see the big deal  over it.. vs XP.
<kirk_> in fdisk, what do i do
<dudeicles> uga: I'll post a screen shot for you
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ to do what?
<lnx_> someone know how i can view the preview ?
<kirk_> hahah i dont know
<fredthedog> espesially since that warez group got directx 10 games working on xp :o
<uga> Dr_Willis: heh, still can't mount the drive, after formatting
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: if you start an app from konsole eg konversation you'll be able to see a lot of the errors.
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ use 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' see what parttions are there. for a start.
<kirk_> im high and probably messing it up more
<Dr_Willis> You did format the right disk? :)
<ScorpKing> lol
<garfield> mm
<fredthedog> kirk where you from?
<Dr_Willis> ScorpKing ya DONT want to know what i did last week.. :)
<kirk_> only 1
<Dr_Willis> all my.. videos.. gone.. heh
<kirk_> hdb1
<luviekitty> may i ask how do i set this up to go into channel
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ so  you used what to format the partition?
<uga> Dr_Willis: good! disk free from any p0rn? now you can refresh your DB =)
<ScorpKing> Dr_Willis: mmm. do tell...
<Dr_Willis> uga yep. :)
<ScorpKing> that suck
<Dr_Willis> aparently some disrtos call hda sda now :)  and i had a sda allready... that was sata that was where it was TO isntall to.. :)
<kirk_> - mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ BINGO.. wrong. :)
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ its /dev/hdb1
<garfield> ScorpKing:  Dr_Willis all my decoration is gone when i launch beryl :(
<Dr_Willis> hdb is the whole drive.. hdb1 is the partition on the drive
<ScorpKing> most sata drives will be sda
<Dr_Willis> garfield  now ya know why i dont use beryl. :)
<fredthedog> theres this site called boysfood that has awesome streaming porn, haha something new everyday boys
<kirk_> hmm so i should mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1   now?
<Dr_Willis> kirk_ yea try that.
<ScorpKing> sorry garfield, never used beryl. running a 340Mhz laptop. :)
<LiquidXTC> OK I tried to change my hostname while in Ubuntu Knome and this did not go over very well... My browser would not open, nor would my administrative tasks untill I changed it back. Can anyone tell me if there is a way to change my hostname, without restarting, so that everything will still work??
<ScorpKing> LiquidXTC: it's in /etc/hosts
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: how would I start this program from terminal?
<fredthedog> wtf i installed but it doesn't seem to be working the same as before. no asking for reboot and all. fuk linux can be a headache
<garfield> Dr_Willis: it because i try to install that thing with fglrx that stdin told me to install so my xorh got mest up now beryl not running good .it was running good befor i try to install fglrx for the ati
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: can I send you this screen shot of what I see?
<fredthedog> well later gotta see what's up
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: just type the name
<dudeicles> brb
<Dr_Willis> i aint touching beryl or that stuff for a few more months. :)
<garfield> Dr_Willis: what do u use compiz?i install it but it never work
<uga> Dr_Willis: ugh, but... after he has formatted hdb... the partition table is still there?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37459/
<Dr_Willis> you format partitions..  thats all you can format. :)
<Dr_Willis> so it better still be there.
<Dr_Willis> fdisk -l /dev/hdb and see.
<uga> strange, and mkfs didn't complain?
<Dr_Willis> NOW the fact he formated hdb - is ... odd...
<uga> when formatting /dev/hdb I mean
<Dr_Willis> that might of messed somthing up.
<uga> heh, yup
<Dr_Willis> i dident think that was even doable...
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: Mind if I send you this screen shot?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: that's normal. i have it on my computer as well. sure, send away
<luviekitty> this is my first time using this program and how to do get into another server?
<uga> Dr_Willis: it may just generate a single primary partition and format it
<garfield> Dr_Willis: how to uninstall fglrx?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: failed. have very weak signal for my connection here. mail it.
<dudeicles> will do
<kirk_> basically fdisk'd the entire device, when i should have only the partition
<kirk_> right?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: sent
<ScorpKing> k
<Dr_Willis> fdisk, make partition, format partition, (not disk) , mount parittion.
<Dr_Willis> drink beer...  relaxe
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: yag! that's ugly.
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: you're telling me. any ideas what's causing that?
<dudeicles> it's not just Konversation doing that. it's all my programs with lists in them except the internet.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: not sure what that is, but i think it might be an xlib or something that's broken. check all your logs to start with. /var/log/* . other than that i don't know. :(
<coreymon77> kirk_: so, any luck yet?
<dudeicles> should I maybe do my install update?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: or maybe one of the kde libs. update might fix it. anyway, i have to go sleep. have fun
<lnx_> how i can add kde themes ?
<dudeicles> lol thanks
<Dr_Willis> hmm. cant get fluxbox to run properly over xdmcp., odd..
<ScorpKing> nite everyone!
<dudeicles> how would you update kde libs?
<uga> lnx_: by themes, you mean colors, fonts, background etc?
<uga> or you mean styles
<uga> ie, the shapes of buttons, scrollbars, etc
<Dr_Willis> themes are composed of 'parts' - the parts are . 'window decorations' 'widgets' , icon sets, and.. somthing else.. :)
<lnx_> uga , adn windows decorations
<Dr_Willis> a theme - tells what parts to use. :)
<Dr_Willis> and you can mixx and match the parts.
<uga> lnx_: okay, but those are separate parts. You need to tell what you exactly want to do =)
<Dr_Willis> and theres a bot factoid on this.. and i never can rember it.
<motac_> hi
<motac_> i have got a ubuntu cd
<uga> lnx_: kcontrol->theme manager->install new theme... and you install _themes_
<motac_> but i dont like gnome
<uga> lnx_: but installing styles or window decorations usually requires compiling
<uga> if you mean those out of those supplied by kubuntu
<uga> or else installing add on packs
<motac_> i want to turn kubuntu from ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of themes/parts in the package manager  -not installed by default - also. :)
<Dr_Willis> check them out
<Dr_Willis> motac_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    is the easy way.
<lnx_> uga , to change the windows decoration ( to get new's ) i know those that kubuntu have default
<Dr_Willis> once ya got the system installed.
<motac_> Dr_Willis hmm for kde4 like this ?
<Dr_Willis> kde4 is not in a useable state at this time.. so i dont touch it. :)
<Dr_Willis> so NO idea on kde4 setting up.
<motac_> hmm :(
<uga> lnx_: kdeartwork-theme-window - window decoration themes released with KDE
<uga> kwin-baghira - KDE theme for Apple junkies :)
<uga> kwin-style-alphacube - Alphacube window decoration for KDE
<uga> kwin-style-blended - a window decoration theme for KDE
<uga> kwin-style-dekorator - windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files
<uga> kwin-style-knifty - knifty window decoration for KDE
<uga> kwin-style-powder - Powder plasmaoid window decoration for kde
<uga> kwin-style-serenity - plasmoid inspired window decoration for KDE
<motac_> Dr_Willis i am really want to try but i cant :)
<uga> kwin-style-suse2 - KDE window decoration from SUSE 9.3
<uga> lnx_: want more? =)
<lnx_> uga , ok thanks
<uga> lnx_: easy to search them btw, just do "apt-cache search decoration"
<uga> and you get a nice list
<uga> lnx_: if you need any out of those, you'll need to build and install them yourself
<Dr_Willis> motac_ best way to test out kde4 is with a live cd that includes it. :) safest way also.
<motac_> Dr_Willis i use Pardus normally and i limited internet user in Turkey :( so i cant download
<motac_> Dr_Willis this limit is 3 gb
<Dr_Willis> theres that service that sends out free cd's  -  for kubuntu and ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<bigleon> Good Evening Dr_Willis
<motac_> Dr_Willis thanx :)
<CaBlGuY> anyone awake??
<Dr_Willis> Yes.
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<motac_> Dr_Willis the packet manager downloaded all kde4 packages but i cant run it :D
<CaBlGuY> my monitor doesn't shut down..  the screen saver just runs all the time..  and I think ubunut installed for a laptop instead of a desktop...
<CaBlGuY> I need help with that please..
<Dr_Willis> I thought there was a shutdown monitor setting in the screen saver area/settings.
<Dr_Willis> you may need to enable the powersavings features
<rx> hmm my screen goes blank after 5mins...how do i turn that off? it looks like it doesnt care about my kde settings
<uga> uhm... what's this...
<uga> there's amd64 target CDs but none for intel 64 bit?
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, most of us who have tha prob just do the ctrl-alt-backspace , then shutdown from the login screen
<CaBlGuY> Dr_Willis:  alrweady have tried that..  it's like the install didn't do it right or something..  the screen saver just keeps running.. and I've got all the poweer settings checked so it should shut down but it doesn't..
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  I'm not lookin to shut my system down, I'm just wanting the monitor to shut down after so long..   like it's posed to
<uga> Dr_Willis: you were talking about 64bit vs 32bit before... do you know anything about intel 64bit built kubuntu packs?
<uga> else I'll have to go back to gentoo
<CaBlGuY> gentoo!!
<CaBlGuY> oh bioy..
<CaBlGuY> I've tried ot install that like 4 times now.. with no luck..
<Dr_Willis> CaBlGuY i cant even find the settings..:) im sshed over to the linux box. so that may be confusing the power stuff some.
<uga> I Find it strange that there's -amd64 isos yet none for intel
<Dr_Willis> uga they use the same isos
<Dr_Willis> that just means they are 64bit disrots
<uga> CaBlGuY: I've been a gentoo user for years
<Dr_Willis> disrtos.
<CaBlGuY> Dr_Willis: Hmmmm
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: regarding pastebin 37459 your xorg.conf likely contains configurations for devices which are present on your system
<uga> Dr_Willis: ahk. Somebody should update documentation and naming then
<Dr_Willis> CaBlGuY may want to check the forums.  I use the kpowersaver stuff on my laptop mainly.
<CaBlGuY> uga:  do you like it and how hard can you get the distro?
<Dr_Willis> uga the names are the standard now. :)
<uga> > 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<uga> > Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon)
<uga> Dr_Willis: ^^^^  that's standard?
<Dr_Willis> using the term amd64 to mean 64bit. is the standard way of calling them
<uga> heh okay. Lets trust you ;))
<uga> CaBlGuY: I dropped gentoo for a good reason, and I'd rather not go back
<Biovore> but do note that EM64T and AMD64 are slightly different and small ways..
<Dr_Willis> then again. the whome 32/64bit stuff  is a huge mess of confision from the start.
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, so system settings/monitor &display/power settings in admin mode won't work ?
* SlimeyPete concurs with Dr_Willis. The Intel marketing team have lost that battle ;)
<rx> [19:44]  <BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, so system settings/monitor &display/power settings in admin mode won't work ? <--- that ruined my xorg.conf
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  yes, they work but it's just the option for the monitor to shut down after so long.,.  that doesn't work..
<Dr_Willis> heh - my 'monitor and display' window shows... nothing..:) since im xdmcp'd in to the linux box.
* CaBlGuY looks at horror at rx--  O__0
<Dr_Willis> I DO recall some check box's somewhere to enable the full powersaving modes...
<Dr_Willis> that needed to be admin to enable them
<uga> Dr_Willis: I find it as silly as naming other packs -pentium instead of x86 ;)
<CaBlGuY> it's under system/prefer/power managment
<BluesKaj> rx, you obviously had something else wrong in your monitor &display settings to screw up xorg f
<Dr_Willis> uga of course NOW the CPU names are so clearn. :)
<Dr_Willis> so clear and  easy to tell which is better then the others. :)
<rx> he needs to put option "DPMS" i think in the monitor section
<Dr_Willis> rx good idea!
<Dr_Willis> i frogot about that bit.
<bigleon> Gahhh Dr_Willis, i got a window who refuses to close, i even killed the process
<uga> Dr_Willis: yes, the panorama of naming is confusing. But these things confuse users even more
<Dr_Willis> bigleon  try xkill
<bigleon> well the process is gone
<CaBlGuY> Maaann....
<Dr_Willis> uga thats good  - that way tey listen to the marketing ads.. not facts. :)
<rx> i just figured it out myself im trying to do the opposite of what hes doing :P
<uga> Dr_Willis: users already have trouble to tell if they are running a 32 bit cpu or a 64 one... =)
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, that exactly what i mean, the power saving setting is for the monitor
<Dr_Willis> marketing is the king. :)
<uga> Dr_Willis: -amd64 is amd marketing, I'd say ;)
<bigleon> any idea's?
<CaBlGuY> umm  something else is I've tried to upgrade to 7.04 and the upgrade goes fine but once I reboot, it can't load all the way...  any idea why that would be??
<Dr_Willis> uga amd had theyr 64bit stuff out way befor.. so :) thats how it happens.
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  yes, I understand that..  so whats your point?/
<lnx_> someone know how i can view the preview ?
<Dr_Willis> of course even now.. 64bit windows vista.. is.. well.. rare. :)
<Dr_Willis> and pricy.
<bigleon> CaBIGuy well do you know what last thing it loads b-4 it crashes
<uga> Dr_Willis: I'm not talking about intel, windows, or anything here. I'm talking about confusing users and undocumenting the site
<rx> man xorg.conf. with "DPMS" and "BlankTime" and "StandByTime" and "SuspendTime" and "OffTime"
<rx> :P
<Dr_Willis> uga file a bug report i guess. :)
<rx> around line ~350
<uga> Dr_Willis: where to? for the website?
<bigleon> launchpad
<dwidmann> Dr_Willis, uga: last I checked at the iso download section it was clearly marked at the top that the amd64 iso runs on both amd and intel systems
<CaBlGuY> bigleon:  yes. I see the Ubuntu splash and then it "freezes" right there and an error comes up after so long saying somehting about xorg can't l,oad and whatnot..
<Dr_Willis> uga no idea :)  i rarely read the website.
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<Dr_Willis> i dont touch the 64bit stuff either.
<uga> Dr_Willis: I mean.... http://ftp.cw.net/pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<bigleon> Prolly because of a video driver error CaBIGuY
<uga> its' pretty wrong
<uga> Dr_Willis: you're sure that those CDs are for any 64bit, RIGHT?
<uga> because comments say heh
* uga begins downloading
<Biovore> the AMD64 release works on EMT64
<CaBlGuY> bigleon:  Hmmmm  so, the next realese is next month and "should" take care of that..  correct?
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, that really should work if you have you screensaver setup
<bigleon> maybe
<Dr_Willis> Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  well, it's not..   that's why I'm askin about it..  :p
<Dr_Willis> heck - i am rereading that just to see what its saying.. :)
<uga> Biovore: yes, it mentions that, but EMT aren't 64bit cpus afaik
* Dr_Willis sticks with the 32bit alternative install.
<rx> CaBlGuY: did you try what i said?
<uga> Biovore: I'm talking about cpus like Core 2 Duo or Core 2 Quad
<CaBlGuY> rx:  what did you say??
* CaBlGuY looks around the room....
<uga> and they are neither mentioned
<dwidmann> uga: Yes. The 64-bit iso runs on all amd64/em64t based computers. Core 2 included.
<rx> i said do: man xorg.conf. you need to enable Option "DPMS" in the Monitor section. also, read about "BlankTime", "StandByTime", "SuspendTime", "OffTime" in the man pages
<Dr_Willis> how about my  6502 ! :)
<kirk> back again for the third time
<uga> dwidmann: thanks. Although it's confusing to read Core 2 are amd64-based ;)
* Dr_Willis hides from kirk
<uga> dwidmann: instruction sets for both are compatible?
<Dr_Willis> i thought they were.
<CaBlGuY> rx:  which is greek to me..  I know "some" command line stuff..  but if I need to "build" my packages, or mess around with files, I'm up the creek..  cause I have not learned how to do that yet..
<Dr_Willis> amazing how compatiable these cpus are - given how different they are getting.
<dwidmann> uga: yes, though I've read that the em64t instruction set is actually somewhat inferior. Then again, that was on wikipedia so who knows if it was actually right or not.
<Dr_Willis> im suprised these things even boot.
<uga> dwidmann: looking for em64t information, I find 32 bit cpus with enhanced extensions
<rx> CaBlGuY: ok you never edited /etc/xorg.conf right?
<uga> that's what confuses me ;)
<bigleon> Question, I'm trying to set up this Domino theme thing. and it tells me to use this "make" command that isn't working, what do i need to do
<CaBlGuY> rx:  ummmmm  no--
<pillowpants> how do you turn openGL on?
<dwidmann> uga: I'm confused too. I'll just not investigate further to prevent my head from exploding.
<Dr_Willis> bigleon install a lot of developer files.. starting with 'build-essential'
<pillowpants> something like 'nvidia-glx enable'?
<bigleon> SO what should i search in Adept?
<Dr_Willis> bigleon 'build-essential'
<CaBlGuY> pillowpants:  U NEED TO BE SURE YOU HAVE THE CORRECT DRIVER FOR YOUR VID CARD INSTALLED..
<pillowpants> !opengl
<Dr_Willis> for a start.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigleon> yeah i found that i ment the rest
<CaBlGuY> OOPs..  sorry bout the caps..  :-O
<uga> dwidmann: EMT: Extended Memory Technology, or so
<pillowpants> CaBlGuY: yeah, ive got that taken care of
<Dr_Willis> bigleon that would be looking at the error messages as it compiles/fails :)
<bigleon> Ahh
<Dr_Willis> bigleon now ya know why package managers are nice.. and source sucks.
<bigleon> Lmao
<pillowpants> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaBlGuY> pillowpants:  then your openGL should work..
<Dr_Willis> bigleon or just installing the -dev stuff. :) like i do.. tillit shuts up.
<CaBlGuY> unless you have a older card..
<bigleon> rofl
<pillowpants> CaBlGuY: its not, and its giving me trouble
<rx> CaBlGuY: open Konsole and type: grep DPMS /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pillowpants> i do
<CaBlGuY> rx:  gimme a sec..
<rx> if it returns Option "DPMS" its fine then and this is not the problem
<pillowpants> CaBlGuY: riva tnt2 model 64, heh
<CaBlGuY> riva tnt???   Ummmmm   that's old dood..  :p
<pillowpants> yeah i know
<Dr_Willis> thats uber-old. :)
<Dr_Willis> almost a collectable!
<pillowpants> thats all ive got at the moment
<Dr_Willis> I got a VooDoo3  somewher! :)
<uga> dwidmann: here, full info  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<CaBlGuY> rx:  says, option  DPMS
<pillowpants> i was able to get everything working great on my previous dapper drake install
<pillowpants> now that im in fiesty, its giving me a hell of alot of trouble
<uga> dwidmann:  "who have since renamed it AMD64. This architecture has been cloned by Intel under the name Intel 64 (formerly known as Yamhill, Clackamas Technology (CT), IA-32e, and EM64T)."
<rx> CaBlGuY: you want your monitor to suspend right?
<uga> "This leads to the common use of the names x86-64 or x64 as more vendor-neutral terms to collectively refer to the two nearly identical implementations." <------
<kirk> this damn thing still isnt working
<pillowpants> suspend?
<CaBlGuY> rx:  I want it to shut down after say. 25 minutes..
<uga> Dr_Willis: x64 ought to be the naming ;)
<pillowpants> i just want the proprietary drivers to kick in, and openGL and 3d rendering to start working
<rx> it should...
<pillowpants> the nv driver gives me a headache
<pillowpants> the brightness and default gamma are terrible
<CaBlGuY> rx:  well it doesn't..  :p
<rx> CaBlGuY: clean kubuntu install you did yourself?
<CaBlGuY> yep..
<bigleon> Dr_Willis it keeps saying no makefile found after running ./config
<CaBlGuY> it's actually Ubuntu but same prefs..
<rx> kde or gnome?
<CaBlGuY> gnome
<bigleon> shouldn't he be unbuntu room not kubuntu?
<rx> did you ask in #xorg and in #gnome (irc.gnome.org) ?
<rx> oh and #ubuntu of course ;P
<CaBlGuY> bigleon:  you go into Ubuntu and ask a question..  se how long it takes to get an answer..  ;)
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<rx> say you have Option "DPMS" in xorg.conf but that doesnt work
<bigleon> CaBIGuY well then use kubuntu lmao
<CaBlGuY> rx:  yes'm
<bigleon> where Dr_Willis go?
<kirk> any idea why when im trying to format a partition it keeps freezing?
<CaBlGuY> bigleon:  I just like hangin out in this room..  people are a lot more friendly than that other ones..  ;)
<bigleon> CaBIGuY well we are.... i'll admit that
<uga> kirk: freezes the whole desktop?
<kirk> yes
<uga> uhm... something is pretty weird there....
<CaBlGuY> kirk:  what distro?
<uga> kirk: did you redo the partitions after formatting /dev/hdb as you did?
<kirk> kubuntu 7.04
<uga> I don't trust what mkfs can do to a whole drive
<kirk> i deleted the 7.84 MB one
<CaBlGuY> I dunno..  that's the first time I've heard of the whole system freezing like that..
<CaBlGuY> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> the weird one called hda-1
<CaBlGuY> whats the name of the new distro?
<kirk> 73% and stopped formatting, and will freeze in a minute
<kirk> fiesty fawn?
<BluesKaj> well, there still are some strange power issues in (K)Ubuntu that even the developers admit are troublesome ...they say they have most of the gremlins identified and are procceeding eliminate them in the next release ...gaw\d I hope so
<CaBlGuY> no, not Fiesty..   next one do out next month
<kirk> i dont know
<kirk> i just switched to kubuntu 7.04 from windows, which i've been on my whole life
<CaBlGuY> kirk:  well GOOD for you!!  :-D
<drewcipher> gutsy
* CaBlGuY pats kirk on the back..
<kirk> thanks. i'm lovin it so far
<CaBlGuY> Welcome to the open source world!
<CaBlGuY> and the more you learn, the more you'll love it..
<CaBlGuY> that's benn my experience anyway..
<CaBlGuY> not to mention it's not proprietary and all..
<Dr_Willis> The more linux you lern, the more you relize that windows.. keeps its users.. well.. dumb. :)
<kirk> i can tell, 've been stoned and on here ever since i installed it, havent slept very much
* CaBlGuY agrees with Dr_Willis 100%.----  there all freakin sheep.. ;)
<kirk> when i'm formatting this partition it gets to about 75% and starts lagging, then freezes
<kirk> i've been trying to add this hd all day
<BluesKaj> kirk, it doesn't hurt to sleep ...gotta stay sharp for the learning curve :)
<CaBlGuY> hehe  indeed..
<kirk> i get power naps in here and there
<CaBlGuY> specially if it's your first distro..
<coreymon77> kirk: how old is the drive
<coreymon77> ?
<kirk> maybe 2 years
<kirk> formatted to 74% and stopped
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<CaBlGuY> there
<coreymon77> hmm
<coreymon77> there must be something wrong with the drive
<coreymon77> because if this keeps on stalling at the same point
<coreymon77> i doubt thats coincidence
<BluesKaj> kirk, have you considered using a partition editor like GParted Live CD ?
<bigleon> Willis  when it tells me to type make i get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<coreymon77> kirk: thats an idea
<coreymon77> kirk: kubuntu livecds have qtparted included in them
<coreymon77> try formatting the drive on a livecd
<coreymon77> they also have konversation on them, so you can talk to us there
<dudeicles> anyone here ever have a problem with every other line is black, as to not being able to be read. I can send a SS to show you what I'm seeing.
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, the GParted Live CD is bootable is really quite easy to use and it's very effective and safer than qtparted from what I've heard .
<dudeicles> like my nicklist shows the first name, then the second name is black, the third fine and so on
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: ya, but the kubuntu livecd also has konv on it
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: so he can still talk to us
<bigleon>  Blueskag i got this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<BluesKaj> I've used Gparted alot , but gotta say I've never tried qtparted
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: and ive never had problems with qtparted
<bigleon> how do i set it up? i'm trying to install this domino 4.0 thing
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: the main reason im suggesting the kubuntu livecd is the fact that it also has konversation on it, so he can still get help from us while on it
<coreymon77> where'd he go?
<BluesKaj> yeah, coreymon77 , understood
<martijn81> tribe6 isn't released yet, will it still be released?
<BluesKaj> sorry bigleon , not familiar with domino 4.0  "thing"
<bigleon> Okay
<bigleon> 0.4**
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: think you could help me?
<coreymon77> martijn81: no, there isno formal release for tribe 6
<kyubiii> Hello
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, dunno ,depends what it is :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> next will beta, i assume.
<coreymon77> martijn81: but you can ask for a approx in #ubuntu+1 probably
<dudeicles> BluesKaj:  can I send you the SS of what my niclist looks like?
<martijn81> coreymon77: next release will be beta on 27 september?
<dudeicles> this isn't only happening in Konv,  it happens in other programs as well.
<coreymon77> martijn81: i dont know, im not te person to ask
<dudeicles> you know hold on and i'll try to post it up to flikr
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooooh
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualbox is pretty nice
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kyubiii> hello, im having a problem with the flash plugin  i cant watch any videos with firefox and Opera any1 cna hlep?
<Daisuke_Laptop> which flash plugin did you install?
<CaBlGuY> ok, im out guys..  ttyl--  0/
<kyubiii> Flash_plugin_v9_non_free
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: that's only text
<dudeicles> here's the link
<dudeicles> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8441470@N02/1383007467/
<kirk> froze again
<kirk> at 75%
<kirk> anyone know why it keeps freezing and not letting me format the partition
<kirk> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<kirk> maybe a bad sector on the disk?
<kirk> errr.. i dunnooooo
<coreymon77> kirk: you on the livecd?
<kirk> no no, im just adding this hd for storage
<kirk> im not wanting to put an os on the disk
<coreymon77> kirk: i know
<coreymon77> kirk: but still
<kirk> no i have kubuntu installed
<BluesKaj> dudeicles , konverstion/settings/configure konverstion/nicklist themes
<coreymon77> kirk: the kubuntu livecd has qtparted included on it
<coreymon77> kirk: i know
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: It's not only Konversation though
<coreymon77> kirk: but maybe the fact that you are running it from your hard drive is causing the problems
<coreymon77> kirk: run off the livecd and use qtparted from there
<coreymon77> kirk: it might work
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: I did that just now and now the icons look different but the black lines are still there.
<kirk> ok
<coreymon77> kirk: but
<dudeicles> let me upload another pic from a different program
<coreymon77> kirk: the livecd also has konversation on it
<coreymon77> kirk: so you can still talk to us
<kirk> awesome
<kirk> brb
<coreymon77> kirk: of course, youd have to connect
<coreymon77> kirk: to the internet
<kirk> i will
<kirk> brb 1 sec
<coreymon77> okay
<kyubiii> any1 had any problems with the flashplugin???
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, system settings/appearance ...look around in ther for different themes settings and icon settings etc
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: k will see if that's it.
<dudeicles> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8441470@N02/1383922668/
<kyubiii> brb
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: That doesn't work either.
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: Have you ever seen anything like that?
<motac_> Dr_Willis_
<Daisuke_Laptop> well THAT was unpleasant.
<coreymon77> ???
<motac_> thanx so much :) i am on kubuntu now
<bigleon> Dr_Willis if you see people looking for help on domino, have them check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546172 :D
<bigleon> that way you can't go, "I have no idea " lmao
<Dr_willis_> hmm,.
<Daisuke_Laptop> installing xp in virtualbox, *everything* hung and i had to perform an unpleasantly hard reboot.
<Dr_willis_> I dont even know what Domino IS :)
<bigleon> it's for KDE GUI
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a song by KISS, duh
<llivavin> Hrm firefox install help anyone?
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow, that does look rather nice
<llivavin> That and err My wireless card wont connect to the router
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, i'm not much for the massive window borders
<llivavin> always stop at 28%
<bigleon> lol thats never a tuff one WIllis haha
<coreymon77> kirk: your back
<kirk> yes, on livecd now, gonna try to format again
<llivavin> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<kirk> partition type ext3 right
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: No ideas bud?
<llivavin> Everyones bitching at me because Im using the lan line that normaly goes to the family computer >.<
<kirk> ok here we go, lets see what happens
<dudeicles> guess BluesKaj left. heh
<BluesKaj> nope , no clue
<dudeicles> weird huh?
<kirk> up to 71% now dragging
<kirk> same as usual
<BluesKaj> yep
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude install firefox
<dudeicles> I uninstalled KDE then installed it again.
<WaltzingAlong> llivavin: yes we can
<coreymon77> llivavin: what wireless card
<coreymon77> kirk: no luck
<coreymon77> ?
<llivavin> one sec
<llivavin> let me go get the thing
<kirk> 72%, but it's acting the same
<kirk> it'll freeze up at 75% in a few minutes
<dudeicles> kirk: Is that the Ubuntu install?
<coreymon77> dudeicles: no, drive format
<dudeicles> mine did the same exact thing
<kirk> no, im trying to format a partition
<Dr_willis_> Freeze? Hmm.. use 'dmesg'  in a terminal window. to see whats going on. If any messages show up.
<dudeicles> mine froze installing Ubuntu
<coreymon77> Dr_willis_: the format always freezing at the same point
<kirk> my system is installed fine, im just trying to add a hd
<Dr_willis_> make 2 partions. :P one at about 60% the drive space..  other 40% heh....
<Dr_willis_> i would say check dmesg when it 'freezes'
<Dr_willis_> how big is this HD?
<kirk> 150
<llivavin> my card is a dlink
<Dr_willis_> that shouldent take more then a min or 2 to format I think. :)
<llivavin> as for what model
<llivavin> no clue
<coreymon77> Dr_willis_: he couldnt make any partitions, so we told him to reformat
<kirk> [  223.929340]  hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<coreymon77> llivavin: chipset?
<Dr_willis_> coreymon77,  this is sounding worse and worse all the time.
<kirk> that was the dmesg
<Dr_willis_> kirk, .. odd....
<llivavin> coreymon77:  Huh?
<Dr_willis_> might want to google for that  message.
<coreymon77> llivavin: desktop or laptop?
<WaltzingAlong> llivavin: usb? pci?             lsusb            lspci
<bigleon> brb
<llivavin> Pci
<llivavin> WirelessG
<coreymon77> Dr_willis_: you think the drive is messed?
<Dr_willis_> coreymon77,  sounding weird to me.. but not sure if that  message is sortof bad.. or Very bad.. or just a warning.
<kirk> the drive was working and i saved all the data off it this morning
<coreymon77> llivavin: okay, type lspci and put the output on pastebin
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: how's this for weird. I opened another window and the nicklist looks fine.
<llivavin> pj
<Dr_willis_> thing about hard drives.. they can die at ANY TIME..
<llivavin> ots Linksys
<Dr_willis_> :) ive had them die while i was running an OS on them.
<Dr_willis_> click-click-CLUNK... dead...
<coreymon77> llivavin: type lspci in konsole and pastebin the output
<coreymon77> kirk: i think the drive might be ready to go the way of the floppy
<coreymon77> kirk: if you know what i mean
<Dr_willis_> heck i got a stack of bigger hds here id give ya. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> 150mb or 150gb
<kirk> gb
<pillowpants> is it possible to get windows to recognize a linux partition?
<coreymon77> pillowpants: depends
<Daisuke_Laptop> pillowpants: short answer, yes but
<coreymon77> what fs?
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: yes, depends on the filesystem though
<pillowpants> just to access files
<coreymon77> what fs
<pillowpants> its ext3
<llivavin> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1150490054358&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=5435839789B08
<llivavin> == one i havbe
<Daisuke_Laptop> then yes, but it's a pain and it makes me want to cry every time i attempt it
<pillowpants> thats a bummer
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigger question: this is on the same pc?
<pillowpants> i have alot of music on here id like to cross over
<pillowpants> yeah
<coreymon77> llivavin: you could have done the lspci suggestion
<Daisuke_Laptop> pillowpants: what you CAN do is create a fat32 partition and do it that way
<pillowpants> yeah, ive considered that
<coreymon77> pillowpants: its called cut a little bit off of your drive, format it as fat32 and use it as shared storage
<pillowpants> but im a little sparce on space
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: or ext2
<coreymon77> pillowpants: thats what i do
<Daisuke_Laptop> in that case, both operating systems can see it and use it with no problems
<pillowpants> ext2 is reconginzed? WaltzingAlong?
<pillowpants> Daisuke_Laptop: ill probably end up doing that
<kirk> ok heres what happened....
<pillowpants> well thanks guys, but i have to be off
<kirk> [  223.929340]  hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<kirk> [  996.393843]  hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61
<kirk> [ 1036.908870]  hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x60
<kirk> [ 1036.908879]  hdb: DMA timeout retry
<kirk> [ 1036.908881]  hdb: timeout waiting for DMA
<pillowpants> peace
<martijn81> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> llivavin: thats simple
<llivavin> mmmm
<llivavin> Google helped me
<llivavin> nvm
<coreymon77> your wireless card works out of the box
<martijn81> have a good night all!
<llivavin> corey
<llivavin> then why does it stop
<llivavin> at 28%
<llivavin> always?
<coreymon77> what are you talking about
<coreymon77> why does what stop
<llivavin> When ever i try to connect
<llivavin> It stop at 28% connecting
<coreymon77> llivavin: what is "it"
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, what doesn't pillowpants just install ntfs-3g & ntfs-config unless he's running w98 on the windows partition , or did I miss something ?
<llivavin> coryman the wireless config thing
<hitmanWilly> llivavin is your router set up correctly?
<coreymon77> llivavin: what, knetwork manager?
<coreymon77> llivavin: try this
<llivavin> coreymon77:  the one that came with it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: because he's wanting to share FROM linux with windows, not vice versa
<llivavin> hitmanWilly: Yes its set up correctly
<coreymon77> llivavin: do you know what your essid and wep key are?
<garfield> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<llivavin> I dont use Wep keys
<coreymon77> okay
<hitmanWilly> llivavin wpa?
<coreymon77> do you use any sort of key?
<llivavin> No
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: there is a program that can be used to access ext2. it can also access ext3 from ms windows but with ext3 the journal needs to be rebuilt (if changes are made)
<llivavin> i have to many people over
<llivavin> at once
<BluesKaj> well there's that EXt3 program that one can use in windows to access linux partitions
<llivavin> to use a key
<coreymon77> llivavin: well thats dumb on its on, but, thats another issue
<coreymon77> own*
<coreymon77> llivavin: anyways
<coreymon77> llivavin: type iwconfig in konsole
<Daisuke_Laptop> then go wpa
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: that particular driver has issues with wpa
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<coreymon77> llivavin: did you do that?
<llivavin> Yes
<coreymon77> llivavin: does ra0 show up anywhere there?
<llivavin> ra1 does
<coreymon77> okay
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless you live far far away from everyone and far enough back from the road that wardriving retards can't hijack your connection, you should really have some sort of protection...
<coreymon77> good
<llivavin> Daisuke_Laptop:  Im surounded by rednecks
<llivavin> compleatly surounded
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: thats another issue, lets work on getting the wireless working first
<llivavin> I doubt any of them can figure out how to use it-.-
<coreymon77> llivavin: anyways
<coreymon77> llivavin: type this in konsole
<llivavin> ok.
<hitmanWilly> llivavin don't be so sure, i live in backwoods tennessee, and thought the same thing you do...until my wifi got hijacked
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ra1 essid [your essid] 
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: later
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: lets work on getting it working first
<hitmanWilly> k
<hitmanWilly> :)
<llivavin> Ok
<coreymon77> done?
<llivavin> let me go plug in my router  >.> i had to bring the modem into where my comp is
<llivavin> >.<
<coreymon77> internet should work now
<coreymon77> llivavin: !!!!!!!
<coreymon77> what?
<llivavin> coreymon77: I had to bring the modem into my room
<coreymon77> llivavin: and you are wondering why your wifis not working
<llivavin> to be able to talk to you
<llivavin> No
<llivavin> im not that fucking stupid
<llivavin> It wouldn't work
<llivavin> before i did this
<coreymon77> wow
<llivavin> ....
<coreymon77> language
<coreymon77> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> so
<llivavin> Anything else
<llivavin> i should do
<llivavin> or
<coreymon77> well
<llivavin> you should tell me?
<coreymon77> first plug in the router
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, I knew there was a read/write app one can run in windows to access linux = Ext2Fsd !
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, but i don't trust it :)
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: ya ext2
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: not 3
<BluesKaj> hey it's windows , how can it be trusted anyway :)
<coreymon77> llivavin: routr plugged in?
<coreymon77> router*
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, I tried that app along time back and it worked, but i spend 99% of my time on Kubuntu so there's no need.
<llivavin_> ok now.
<Llivavin> Ok, Now what do i do.
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: when I restarted konversation the problem stopped.
<Llivavin> coreymon77: help now?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> patience
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> router plugged in
<kirk> i'm out of patience, i give up
<coreymon77> kirk: i think the hd is dead
<coreymon77> Llivavin: router plugged in
<coreymon77> ?
<kirk> it was just working, right before i tried to format it
<hitmanWilly> kirk have you fscked it?
<kirk> no
<Llivavin> o.O router shit out on me
<hitmanWilly> kirk you may want to try that
<kirk> how?
<kirk> !fschk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fschk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !language | Llivavin
<coreymon77> Llivavin: didnt we tell you about watching your language?
<ubotu> Llivavin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hitmanWilly> kirk what are you on now?
<kirk> kubuntu 7.04
<coreymon77> Llivavin: anyways
<hitmanWilly> kirk drive is on the system?
<kirk> yes
<coreymon77> Llivavin: so, is the router plugged in?
<coreymon77> !fsck | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Llivavin> coreymon77:  when i try to connect using the network manager it says activation stage configuring device. and then stops
<coreymon77> Llivavin: dont use network manager, it sucks
<coreymon77> Llivavin: use the iwconfig command
<hitmanWilly> kirk ok, sudo fsck /dev/<device>
<coreymon77> Llivavin: sudo iwconfig ra1 essid [your essid] 
* hitmanWilly always laughs at that cmd...
<Llivavin> I have
<Llivavin> It doesnt do anything.
<kirk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> Llivavin: yes it does
<coreymon77> Llivavin: that connects you to your network
<Llivavin> Ok.. now how would i check.
<kirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37465/
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: whats the matter wth iwconfig
<coreymon77> Llivavin: type the command
<coreymon77> Llivavin: then try pinging google
<coreymon77> Llivavin: and if that doesnt work, try pinging your router
<hitmanWilly> coreymon77, i was referring to the fsck cmd
<coreymon77> Llivavin: of course, take out the lan line cable before pinging
<Llivavin> ... I could just do an easer test
<coreymon77> Llivavin: take out the cable, run the command, ping
<Llivavin> and see if i disconnect from IRC
<Llivavin> >.>
<hitmanWilly> actually, iwconfig by itself should show weather its up or not
<coreymon77> Llivavin: and you do know to replace [your essid]  with your essid right?
<kirk> heres output from fsck http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37465/
<coreymon77> Llivavin: just try doing what i said
<coreymon77> Llivavin: take out the cable, run the command, ping google, ping your router
<kirk> bad majic number in super block - I'm Lost!
<kirk> magic*
<coreymon77> kirk: as i said, your drive is dead
<hitmanWilly> kirk ok, you've got a corrupted super block there...
<hitmanWilly> kirk you could try reformatting it, but yeah, its probably dead
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: reformatting stalls at the same point every time
<hitmanWilly> ah..k, dead drive
<kirk> that sucks, was just working earlier
<llivavin_> so
<llivavin_> err
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: pm
<llivavin_> No
<coreymon77> llivavin_: no?
<llivavin> Nein
<llivavin> It did not work
<coreymon77> llivavin: you know what, i tried, this is a general linux question, try in ##linux
<kirk> ok this is weird.........
<bigleon> anybody fimilar with KBFX
<kirk> i think i found the problem corey
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, yeah, i use it, what's up
<bigleon> hitmanWilly I can't get mine to work
<llivavin> Ok, New problem why is it saying the graphics drivers arn't installed
<bigleon> I got a kfbx theme and it "installed" but i'm not seeing any changes
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, what's the problem?
<llivavin> i thought Ubuntu had the nvidia ones allready in?
<kirk> hitmanwilly: will u check this for me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3746
<hitmanWilly> bigleon, did you configure it to use the new theme?
<bigleon> not sure how XD
<bigleon> i figure i select it then "apply"
<hitmanWilly> kirk, page not found
<Dr_willis_> bigleon,   KBFX (thats the K menu replacement thing right)
<Dr_willis_> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_, yup
<Dr_willis_> bigleon,  Ive never seen anyone that can get it working right. :)
<Dr_willis_> we tried in here a few months ago. heh
<kirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37467/
<bigleon> Thats ummmm
<bigleon> discouraging
* Dr_willis_ did get the Domino theme going. :)
<bigleon> Hey I did too
<kirk> it has two lines with hdb1 on it
<bigleon> Did that link i posted help ya WIllis?
<Dr_willis_> I hate the OS-X circle buttons.
<Dr_willis_> bigleon,  i allready had all the stuff installed it mentioned. :)
<Dr_willis_> they also dont mention the color scheme that it dident seem to install.
<hitmanWilly> kirk, id say comment out the ntfs one, and try it with that
<bigleon> I got the color scheme to work
<bigleon> you just gotta check file make sure there is no spaces in it's "name"
<mrksbrd> can someone help me w/my @%#^%^ wifi card, connects to router, but cannot get ip address....already tried static, dhcp....everyhing@@@@@@@
<kirk> hmmmmmmmmm
<vladimir_> Hello
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: what chipset?
<mrksbrd> let me get it for u
<mrksbrd> but i know it is one that is supported..
<vladimir_> :-E
<mrksbrd> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<nosrednaekim> hello vladimir_
<mrksbrd> here's the thing...it was working...then ran a few updates/installs & now not working
<vladimir_> Hello
<vladimir_> <nosrednaekim> Hello
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: any kernel updates?
<vladimir_> Hello
<mrksbrd> not that I can remember.....what is the command in terminal to see what kernal u have?
<nosrednaekim> uname -a
<nosrednaekim> it should also be on your grub menu when you boot up.
<mrksbrd> Linux IBM-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<mrksbrd> grub doesn't show it
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: hmm ok.
<nosrednaekim> I think thats the original kernel.
<mrksbrd> yea i think so
* xp_killer how do i uninstall in a kosole?
<mrksbrd> i know they have a new one out but unsure on how to properly install it using terminal.....none of the update progs have ever offered to upgrade kernel
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: what happens when you do dhclient <netowrk device>
<mrksbrd> lemme check
<xp_killer> stdin: how do i uninstall in a konsole?
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get remove stufftoremove
<stdin> xp_killer: you don't want to
<xp_killer> Dr_willis_: ok
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu basics. :)
<Dr_willis_> time to read up on apt-get ussage
<Dr_willis_> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xp_killer> stdin: why?
<stdin> xp_killer: because it's a core part of KDE
<stdin> and Adept needs it
<xp_killer> lol i know that but i just want to know how to remove in a konsole :)
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37469/
<mrksbrd> nosred...that is what the return was
<jmdc> is anyone here using the kde4 beta?
<nosrednaekim> no no, run "sudo dhclient eth1" or eth2 or whatever iwconfig shows as your wireless device.
<nosrednaekim> jmdc: yeah
<mrksbrd> oh ok....duh
<nosrednaekim> its ok... we all learn that sometime :)
<aliasrush> nosrednaekim: how stable is it right now?
<nosrednaekim> aliasrush: hmmm excuse me.. I use beta1... haven't tried beta two yet
<jmdc> nosrednaekim: I installed kdebase-workspace, and copied the session file over, as per the announcment. That didn't install very much stuff though.
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37470/
<nosrednaekim> jmdc: sorry I forgot.. I use beta1... so i'm not sure what you have to do.
<jmdc> well, I think I just need to install more packages, I was just wondering if anyone here had done that
<aliasrush> nosrednaekim: are you involved at all with the development of it.... do you program?
<nosrednaekim> I program... but no.
<nosrednaekim> I'll probably start writing programs once it becomes stable (4.0)
<aliasrush> so how is it looking?
<mrksbrd> NOS did u see that last paste??
<xp_killer> stdin: everytime i add something to a text there's another file that apears next to it name the same but with a " - " at the end.how do i stop that file from apearing everytime i modify a txt?
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: yep...
<mrksbrd> k
<stdin> xp_killer: it adds a '~' and it's a setting in kate
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: pastebin your iwconfig
<mrksbrd> k
<llivavin> Ok can someone help me with my graphics driver problem?
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37471/
<llivavin> Seeing as its nivida geforce it should have worked right out
<llivavin> and allowed me to go higher then 800x600
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin, with waht driver?
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, areyou saving the file after editing ? I
<Powerking89670> hey everyone, does anyone have experiance with LAMP and some time to help me out?
<BluesKaj> !lamp | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Powerking89670> Tried it
<Powerking89670> didnt help, still wants me to download the php file after I do all the steps
<Powerking89670> Ive tried several times at that...
<fastaire> I'm totally new to linux, so bear with me. I'm planning on switching over as soon as ALSA's next release comes out, as it will have support for my soundcard.
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: stupid q..... is your wireless switch on?
<fastaire> With KDE is it possible to set the "taskbar," if that is what you call the main launchbar, to autohide when your mouse isn't over it? Is it also possible to move it to the side of the monitor rather than at the bottom?
<r3dn3x0r> fastaire, yes and yes
<fastaire> r3dn3x0r, thank you very much!
<r3dn3x0r> fastaire, right click it and "configure panel"
<fastaire> thank you very much! One more question, is it necessary to have a firewall or antivirus with Kubuntu as in Windows?
<r3dn3x0r> fastaire, firewall, yes, av, no
<stdin> fastaire: firewall isn't actually necessary, only if you run open services
<r3dn3x0r> fastaire, you will probably never have a virus problem on nix
<gnomefreak> iptables works fine so no need to install firewall, you can get gui config for iptables if needed
<fastaire> right on, thanks a lot for all the info so quickly
<r3dn3x0r> fastaire, common questions
<xp_killer> stdin: i dont see where in kate i can deactivat the backup file from apearring :(
<stdin> xp_killer: look in the settings
<coreymon77> llivavin: any luck?
<stdin> xp_killer: under Open/Save
<xp_killer> ok
<coreymon77> llivavin: hello?
<nosrednaekim> hey coreymon77, were you approved?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: yup!
<nosrednaekim> sweet.. :)
<mrksbrd1> NOS....don't know what happened there
<mrksbrd1> now this is the other wierd thing.......sometimes after a few mins after connecting it will obtain an ip, last several attempts have failed.....when I just re-connected.....i have an ip, as soon as I reboot, problem starts all over again.....this is what is confusing me
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd1: I have to go.... sorry..... talk to coreymon77
<mrksbrd1> so now I have an ip, but still unable to connect to internet
<mrksbrd1> k
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, can you ping ip addresses?
<mrksbrd1> let me check
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd1, if you can its a dns issue
<mrksbrd1> yes can ping
<mrksbrd1> w/router or wifi card??
<coreymon77> llivavin: any luck?
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, did you ping an actual internet ip?
<mrksbrd1> no local
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, or a local one?
<mrksbrd1> hold on
<coreymon77> llivavin: you there?
<mrksbrd1> ping'd yahoo.com & sending back responses
<llivavin> coreymon77:
<llivavin> None
<llivavin> D:
<rrbiz> dang i don't want to install opera just for it's fit to width feature, konqueror is my fav but some web pages are too wide
<Dr_willis_> rrbiz,  gee. i never seen that.
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, the name or the actual ip?
<Dr_willis_> You got a small monitor?
<llivavin> I think my computer needs a manual DNS thing input
<mrksbrd1> name
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, ok, dns is working then
<rrbiz> 1024x800 but like having few winows open, not just browser
<Dr_willis_> Ive seen some badly written web sites that scroll to the sides when they shouldent.  :) but i also have wide screen monitors.
<mrksbrd1> ya know what.....duh
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, assuming you're actually getting responses then
<Dr_willis_> rrbiz,  try some virtual desktops? i just tend to fullsize everything, then switch desktops
<mrksbrd1> was prolly going thru my aircard...have to disc....brb
<rrbiz> don't know why only Opera is the best at handeling screwing websites
<mrksbrd1> brb r3
<coreymon77> llivavin: the people in #debian might be able to help
<Dr_willis_> rrbiz,  they focused on that feature becuase they also got opera for phones, and the Wii, and the GBDS
<coreymon77> llivavin: try there
<Dr_willis_> rrbiz,   i guess. :)
<rrbiz> yeah they surely got it down real nice
<Dr_willis_> rrbiz,  i was thinking there was a beryl, or was it mettis (metisse) desktop feature that could zoom/reduce any window.
<rrbiz> if konqueror could do that i'd really have it made
<Dr_willis_> which seemed like a neat. but not too useable feature. :)
<coreymon77> llivavin: hello?
<rrbiz> Dr_willis_: yeah that's another way around it if so
<Dr_willis_> write the web site makers and complaine! :)
<Powerking89670> question: I do not need apache to use apache2 right?
<rrbiz> lol, that'd be all, it's more of the browsers
<mrksbrd> ok pings locally but not on the net!!!
<coreymon77> llivavin: you around?
<Powerking89670> because for some reason I dont understand and will prolly never understand apache2 decides NOT to give me an http.conf file
<r3dn3x0r> mrksbrd, check the router settings, make sure those are set up correctly
<mrksbrd> I HATE COMPUTERS!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis_> mrksbrd,  take up golf.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<bigleon> I love them with a slightly disturbing passion J/k
<Dr_willis_> Then you can hit the PC with a 7 iron!
<mrksbrd> I get too opissed @ that too....
<Dr_willis_> Use the Driver on the Mouse!
<mrksbrd> prolly take up underwater dancing
<coreymon77> hey
<coreymon77> mouse drivers!
<Dr_willis_> coreymon77,  :)
<Dr_willis_> A use for all those old Mouse Balls.
<Dr_willis_> I bet those would fly!
<lostkey> hmmm
<mrksbrd> r3 ty for attempting to help me....my patients are shot, i'm getting ready to throw this thing in the air & see how far I can hit it
<mike-kubuntu> hey, for some reason ddclient is not on my list of boot services to enable, i had it installed and then uninsalled and reinstalled, any tips on how to get it back on the list of boot services and somehow keep it running?
<Powerking89670> mrksbrd im about to do the same based on the crap im having with LAMP
<mike-kubuntu> or make sure it is indeed runing when i use dhcp?
<mike-kubuntu> ez-ipupdate is available as a service but i don't think that is the same as ddclient
<mrksbrd> I don't understand how things can be working, then on next reboot everything goes haywire......I thought windows was bad!!!!
<mrksbrd> gues there is nothing as a "perfect os"
<Powerking89670> mrksbrd, linux is better than windows, however, if you mess up in linux you useually end up with bigger problams
<Powerking89670> problems*
<Powerking89670> windows is designed to do everything for you, linux is designed for you to configure everything
<mrksbrd> amazin how i can get an unsuported aircard to work...but a simple wifi is kicking my butt!!!!
<Powerking89670> its preferance, if you like your stuff handed to you preconfigured to someone else's liking, you get windows, if not, get linux
<mrksbrd> i know it's better, i'm just pissed right now...i would never go back to windows
<Powerking89670> oh, I know im just being myself
<Powerking89670> I get like that when im frustrated too, but id never insult tux!
<mrksbrd> lol
* mrksbrd apologizes to tux!!
<Powerking89670> you better, or he'll have you killed on reboot
<mrksbrd> lol....prolly already in the worx
<r3dn3x0r> hey, that's GNU/Tux to you, mister :P
* mrksbrd apologizes once again
<llivavin> Ok
<llivavin> now then
<llivavin> I think everything is finaly fixed
<coreymon77> really
<intelikey> how long do usb flash drives generally last ?
<r3dn3x0r> intelikey, who knows?
<Powerking89670> I swear, this is killing me, im about to go break some necks, im flamboozled...flabbergasted...
<mrksbrd> my problem is i don't know enough of the internal workings w/this os yet & it just frustrated the h*** out of me when something worx & a flip of a dime it doesn't anymore
<Powerking89670> ive tried every possible method of isntalling LAMP save doing it by hand
<Powerking89670> and its like im pulling teeth
* mrksbrd promises to become a ubuntu wizard by 2009
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin, what was the problem, out of curiosity
<intelikey> mrksbrd pie crust promise
<mrksbrd> lol
<mneptok> mrksbrd: http://www.savoirfairelinux.com/english/news/articles/formation-ubuntu-professional-en-ligne/
<intelikey> oh another 3lit3 club for 633k5
<mneptok> intelikey: ?
<mrksbrd> mneptok, will look into that
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin, you there?
<mrksbrd> well goodnight all!!!!
<llivavin_> Ok
<llivavin_> NOW
<r3dn3x0r> wow, i must have like psychic powers or something...
<llivavin_> everything is fixed
<llivavin_> but drivers...
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin, what for?
<llivavin_> Nvidia geforce 6500 LE
<llivavin_> >.<
<llivavin_> Anyone help?
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin, ok, you want the proprietary nvidia ones, right?
<dsmith_> !jarnal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jarnal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> drats
<llivavin_> r3dn3x0r:
<llivavin_> Errr
<llivavin_> What do you mean?
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, you want the accelerated nvidia drivers, correct?
<llivavin_> Doesn't matter to me.
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, well, you already have the open ones, or at least should
<llivavin_> Well.... err
<mneptok> llivavin_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<llivavin_> they didn't work
<mneptok> llivavin_: paste that one line to the channel, please
<r3dn3x0r> !doesn't work | llivavin_
<ubotu> llivavin_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<intelikey> mneptok cat to grep     tisk tisk...
<coreymon77> mneptok: r3dn3x0r can take care of this one
<giovani> hello everyone -- I'm having some audio problems -- I'm able to play audio in amarok just fine, but every other application has no volume ... no errors though, any ideas?
<llivavin_> Damn it, I forgot to back up my firefox settings/themes before i reformated D:
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, in other words, how doesn't it work?
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, or what are you trying to do, exactly
<Powerking89670> WOOT! I got lamp working, FINALLY
<llivavin_> r3dn3x0r:  It just didnt work
<llivavin_> im trying to get my res back to 1280x1024
<Powerking89670> reading man pages helps....lets me know about the purge option
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ok, you may need the proprietary ones to go that high
<llivavin_> Ok, Now how would i get them.
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ok, open up a konsole
<coreymon77> Powerking89670: thats what man pages are for
<intelikey> "nv" driver can do at least 1600x1200
<r3dn3x0r> intelikey, really? hmmm
<llivavin_> ok console open
<intelikey> r3dn3x0r yes.
<aJaxs> in which directory does kdmrc reside ?
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ok, lets try something else first, pastebin xorg.conf please
<llivavin_> wha?
<mneptok> llivavin_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<mneptok> llivavin_: paste that one line to the channel, please
<Powerking89670> I swear, im so happy...I love you all!
<Powerking89670> :P
<llivavin_> Driver          "nv"
<llivavin_> hrm?
<llivavin_> that what you want mneptok?
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ok, you're running the open one, then
<mneptok> llivavin_: you are using the open-source, 2D only driver. do you want 3D capabilities?
<intelikey> aJaxs don't think you have one.    $HOME/.kdmrc  would be a good guess but you won't find that.    you may want the .conf file    /etc/kde*/kdm/
<llivavin_> 3d
<wers> the "bit" of video cards determine what? screen refresh rate?
<mneptok> llivavin_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ok, you need the proprietary ones, then
<mneptok> wers: color depth
<r3dn3x0r> mneptok, for a 6200?
<mneptok> r3dn3x0r: yeah, i *think* that's new enough
<wers> thanks mneptok
<r3dn3x0r> mneptok, maybe, well, we can give it a shot, i guess
<mneptok> roll back to nvidia-glx if it makes The Anger Face
<llivavin_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<llivavin_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mneptok> llivavin_: close Adept or any other update apps
<llivavin_> Oh i had synpatic open
<mneptok> that ... would do it
<llivavin_> Ok, Thats done
<llivavin_> now what
<mneptok> llivavin_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<llivavin_> Did that
<llivavin_> I ment after that
<mneptok> llivavin_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<mneptok> llivavin_: paste that one line to the channel, please
<mneptok> (sound familiar?) ;)
<llivavin_> ok
<llivavin_> Done.
<llivavin_> That it?
<mneptok> llivavin_: what did it return?
<llivavin_>  Driver          "nv"
<intelikey> yes it does.  and i'll be a little more blunt     grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf    would look better and do the same thing.
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ok, looks like you need to edit xorg.conf
<CheshireKot> make it "nvidia"
<intelikey> less useless plumbing
<r3dn3x0r> intelikey, agreed
<llivavin_> Ok..
<llivavin_> r3dn3x0r:  Tell me what to do now...
<llivavin_> :v
<CheshireKot> change this string for "nvidia" and restart X-s
<mneptok> my suspiscion is that if xorg.conf wasn't updated, -new is missing the 6200 goodies
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, in a konsole, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<llivavin_> pl
<llivavin_> ok*
<r3dn3x0r> mneptok, apt doesn't auto update xorg
<mneptok> r3dn3x0r: yes, it does.
<mneptok> r3dn3x0r: or, rather, it should
<r3dn3x0r> mneptok, not in my experience, or is that something new?
<intelikey> only if it has not been edited.
<mneptok> ^^
<llivavin_> ok
<mneptok> intelikey: "manually edited"
<llivavin_> What do i put under driver r3dn3x0r
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, nvidia
<intelikey> is there another kind ?
<holycow> heh
<mneptok> intelikey: it will still make changes if another apt process changed the file
<holycow> i think i actually broke dpkg
<holycow> super
<llivavin_> That it r3dn3x0r?
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> to quote you name
<coreymon77> holycow
<coreymon77> how did you do that
<Daisuke_Laptop> sweet, now i can do my homework without relying on my fiancee's laptop
<holycow> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<holycow> running that command you get:
<r3dn3x0r> save the file and restart X
<holycow>  field name `[' must be followed by colon
<llivavin_> And you do that how :v
<llivavin_> Im a compleate noob when it comes to linux
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, ctrl-o to save
<llivavin_> In case you havent noticed
<intelikey> holycow you are now an official member of the intelikey club     anyone that breaks dpkg or libc6   gets inducted
<holycow> well the system hung hard and all i could do was restart during a dist upgrade
<holycow> intelikey: sweet
<holycow> i didn't think this was possible but i did it
<llivavin_> Ok how do you restart x:?
<r3dn3x0r> llivavin_, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart to restart X
* intelikey has broken both
<CheshireKot> ctrl+alt+backspace
<coreymon77> holycow: thats a little dumb, to say the least
<coreymon77> holycow: restart during a dist upgrade?
<CheshireKot> restarted)
<holycow> coreymon77: no
<holycow> what is dumb is that you can't fucking read
<holycow> thats whats dumb
<intelikey> easy.
<stdin> holycow: watch the language
<intelikey> i'm as dumb as anyone else and i can read
<intelikey> i just can't type or spell
<coreymon77> lol
<intelikey> or walk and chew gum
* CheshireKot is sure it is possible to brake anything
* CheshireKot is sorry for his english
* CheshireKot is not english-speaker
<xp_killer> ?
<CheshireKot> garfield! my congratulations!
<Powerking89670> CheshireKot what language do you speak?
<CheshireKot> I'm russian and I know there's russian support channel)))
<Powerking89670> Ahh, I dont speak russian sorry :-/
<intelikey> holycow does apt-get install -f   error out   (obviously but) what message ?
<CheshireKot> what languages do you speak?
<Powerking89670> dont use apt-get aptitude = better
<Powerking89670> I know English and some french
* intelikey speaks base two
<intelikey> or is that   bass too    ?     told you i can't spell
<holycow> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<holycow> beautifull circular
<CheshireKot> !
<intelikey> holycow and you ran that and it said what ?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holycow> <holycow> running that command you get:
<holycow> <holycow> field name `[' must be followed by colon
<intelikey> no indication what script that's from ?
<holycow> not from the error messages
<holycow> i should do some tracking but frankly its not really that important right now
<holycow> its friday
<holycow> i just thought it curious i broke something that is effectively unbreakable
<intelikey> looks like bashism maybe.   try    rm /bin/sh ;ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh      and re-run the --configure
<intelikey> or it may be libc that you broke...  heh   that's even more spactacular !
<llivavin> Ok
<llivavin> what the hell happend?
<hydrogen>  /bin/sh is dash here
<llivavin> I got brought to a black screen
<llivavin> And anytime i restart it goes back to that black screen.
<llivavin> Which lands me now on the live CD
<r3dn3x0r> ok, guess it wasn't the -new driver after all
<CheshireKot> Have anyone met the following problem: in english KDE   ?
<coreymon77> oh
<r3dn3x0r> be back in a sec, food run
<llivavin> .... So How would i fix my problem...
<weedar> Is there any software that will lower the speed of my laptop until the fan is turned off?
<underdog5004> !freq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !frequency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frequency - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> bummer
<hydrogen> you can do it manually
<hydrogen> in power manager
<hydrogen> right click->cpu policy
<stdin> !scale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scale - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> cpu frequency changer
<underdog5004> sorry, my mind is being altered right now
<weedar> hydrogen: thanks for the tip, but I'd like something that helps me find the highest level my computer can run at without turning on the fan
<_2> holycow my modem reset,   did you try changing sh to point at bash ?
<weedar> underdog5004: I know the feeling
<hydrogen> weedar: not sure if such a thing exists
<holycow> _2: not yet, working on a few other things first
<weedar> hydrogen: Ooh, sounds like a fun project then. Guess I'll look for the commands needed and write a script or small program :)
<weedar> hydrogen: where is the power manager?
<hydrogen> weedar: its in the panel
<hydrogen> its the battery
<_2> how hard is it to network usb to usb boxen ?
<coonlokht> salut
<coonlokht> j'aimerai rajouter quelques lignes dans mon vimrc pour replier uniquement les fonctions
<coreymon77> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<coonlokht> quelqu'un a t'il la solution ?
<coreymon77> !fr
<coonlokht> !fr
<coonlokht> ...
<coreymon77> !fr
<coonlokht> ok
<_2> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 24954d16, size 4fa4
<_2> is there a known issue with compaq computers and the live CD ?
<coreymon77> _2: other than the fact that they are very old
<coreymon77> ?
<pillowpants> how might i go about getting pidgin on my kubuntu system
<pillowpants> for amd64
<_2> yeah "VERY VERY OLD" ten years newer than this one i'm talking on...
<_2> pillowpants install gaim
<coreymon77> _2: wow, how old is that one
<_2> coreymon77 meh 12/13 years
<coreymon77> _2: the reason i said that is because compaq went under many years ago
<coreymon77> _2: they were bought out
<coreymon77> _2: and that was the end of it
<pillowpants> _2: nay, i will not settle for gaim, i need pidgin
<pillowpants> despite the fact theyre the same things
<_2> yes a few years ago.   and in most computer minded mentality that is very old.  i know.  i was just pointing out that ages is not at all the issue
<_2> pillowpants gaim is pidgin
<_2> duh
<pillowpants> _2: i know
<pillowpants> _2: but id like pidgin, not gaim ya'see
<pillowpants> _2: for i am stubborn
<xp_killer> ???
<Powerking89670> im with you pillowpants
<_2> well then you take care of it.   ya see.
<Powerking89670> :p, I stuck with GAIM cause its easier
<pillowpants> ha
<Powerking89670> you could install the rpm package, and install their RPM
<pillowpants> Powerking89670: i may just do the same, before i gauge how hard getting pidgin might be, i did it on a previous install but with a few complications
<pillowpants> yeah, i converted the rpm to a deb
<_2> you could install gaim and rename it your self too...  but i know that's not an option...
<Powerking89670> 2 its not the name
<Powerking89670> its the functionality
<Powerking89670> pidgin has options GAIM does not
<Powerking89670> GoogleChat is one of them
<_2> hmmm pressed "shipit" CD 83 check sum's failed
<pillowpants> why isnt there an amd64 ver yet anyway?
<pillowpants> x86 has it
<pillowpants> same with flash
<pillowpants> x86 has flash, but amd64 must suffer for being cooler, and faster
<pillowpants> i think not
* xp_killer amd is the the the the bomb *
<josh__> hi
<josh__> i'm having trouble withstepmania
<josh__> lol
<josh__> i cant get it to change the resolution to anything but 640x480
<josh__> it just crashes after
<rrbiz> u using vesa driver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you should probably check stepmania's forums, because that's an issue with that software
<baudthief> Argh someone please help - I've replaced my windowsXP machine with one running Kubuntu. Installed samba, everything is sweet
<baudthief> when I share a folder and try and access it on another machine
<baudthief> it's visible, but I get "the folder <blah> doesn't exist" when I try and open it
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you replaced xp, why samba?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and your best bet: nfs
<Daisuke_Laptop> but that's just me
<Daisuke_Laptop> and my disdain for samba
<baudthief> Both my brothers still run XP, need to share out vids/etc on the network
<baudthief> plus got an xbox in the lounge runing xbmc
<Daisuke_Laptop> tell them "install ubuntu or no vids for you!"  but more realistically, learn all you can about the samba.conf and hope it will work at some point.  i had the same problem and gave up, installed windows services for unix (which i feel is named backwards), and went with nfs shares to the network.
<baudthief> shit.
<stdin> !ohmy | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<baudthief> I've been working on this all night - screw it i'm reverting to windows
<pillowpants> whats the force architecture command?
<baudthief> stdin: np
<pillowpants> sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.0.0beta7devel.vicox-1_i386.deb
<pillowpants> namely, how do i get that to install on my amd64
<pillowpants> with force architecture
<stdin> pillowpants: --force-architecture what else :p
<cowl> baudthief: maybe this will help, http://wiki.bworks.org/doku.php/samba_file_server
<pillowpants> ah thats right
<pillowpants> stdin: my memory gets to me
<xp_killer> baudthief: u going back to xp home viruse eddition?
<josh__> lmao
<josh__> there's no viruses for xp 64 bit edition eh
<josh__> well, alot less
<baudthief> cowl: xp_killer: yup, whatever lets me share folders using SMB without installing 3rd party tools
<baudthief> (on each machine)
<josh__> ok, umm my laptop cant do opengl right now
<kyubiii> hello, can some one help me with a problem with the flash plugin, when I try to see any app that rewuires flash the webbrowser crashes
<xp_killer> !flash | kyubiii
<ubotu> kyubiii: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<baudthief> cowl: thanks, didn't work though :(
<kyubiii> thnx xp_killer ^-^
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=nicio@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<gannam> bit of a noob question....is it possible to get Kubuntu 7.04 installed on a 1GB USB memory stick?
<xp_killer> no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<xp_killer> yes
<xp_killer> sorry
<Tm_T> gannam: not full Kubuntu atleast
<gannam> so 1GB is enough for a minimal install though
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-13-88.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<xp_killer> mmm ask stdin i never install a cd version of kubuntu
<Tm_T> xp_killer: welcome back
<xp_killer> only dvd
<stdin> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<xp_killer> stdin: he askin if a 1GB usb is enough for kubuntu
<stdin> 1gb is enough for a basic install, maybe with X, but not default Kubutnu
<xp_killer> gannam: ^^
<gannam> tyvm  :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Tm_T stdin]  by Tm_T
<xp_killer> ??? stdin what they mean by Tm_T takes channel operator privileges from stdin?
<Tm_T> xp_killer: yes, I took it :)
<Tm_T> did put in my pocket where I keep it in safe
<stdin> Tm_T giveth and taketh away
* xp_killer mom hide the cereal from him xp very hungry for captain crunch
* Tm_T is your overseer, giver and taker
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> heh :)
<Tm_T> hah
<xp_killer> noh
<xp_killer> Tm_T: give back stdin his privelage u mur**** >_<
<stdin> xp_killer: I still have my ber cow powers ;)
<xp_killer>  q_p your what?
<Tm_T> stdin: no you dont, your ber cow power hat is gone :(
<xp_killer> euh ok i'll just leave you 2 alone while i go back to the real world
<stdin> this is real, you're not dreaming it
* xp_killer gone to surch the house for food
<Doctor_Nick> OH NO
<Doctor_Nick> YOU'RE GONNA DIE
<stdin> que?
<xp_killer> :/
<stdin> Doctor_Nick ? what was that?
<Yz85Racer> Hey, me again :/ I'm trying to install IntelliJ IDEA. Anyway I get this error when I go to run the file "idea.sh" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37477/
<stdin> Yz85Racer: because you need to install java jdk ?
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Yz85Racer> Really? I thought IntelliJ had it inside itself :o
<Yz85Racer> I should of known, my 2nd year on Java :P
<pillowpants> does getdeb.com have a repository?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: the clue is "exec: 60: /bin/java: not found"
<franz> [user management & shell]  i tried chsh -s /bin/bash on one of my users but im getting a "PAM authentication failed" ...any ideas what it is and how to fix it?
<Yz85Racer> stdin: To save IntelliJ, where would be a good place to put the "Home Folder"
<Yz85Racer> Desktop?
<stdin> desktop or in your $HOME
<Yz85Racer> Ohk.
<Yz85Racer> One last little question, Synaptic, I've heard that it's like Adept.. Yet I can;t find it, is it on Kubuntu?
<flaccid> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11.1ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 1279 kB, installed size 5836 kB
<flaccid> Yz85Racer, yeah you can install that package via adept or apt-get
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello, I am installing a screen saver for kubuntu and it is asking for the kde headers.  I am trying to install the headers but it want to install the kde core. How can I get the headers installed w/o installing the core and affecting my KDE installation?
<flaccid> !find kde headers
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, gettext-kde, kde-core, kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager (and 545 others)
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: just install kde-devel
<franz> [user management & shell]  i tried chsh -s /bin/bash on one of my users but im getting a "PAM authentication failed" ...any ideas what it is and how to fix it?
<gundam_rx78nt1> stdin, it will automatically try to install the kde core. How can I do it differently?
<franz> !find PAM authentication failed
<ubotu> Found: language-pack-kde-pam, language-pack-kde-pam-base, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc (and 65 others)
<Yz85Racer> Ohhh ok. Also, one tiny little kind of non related to Kubuntu.. Well it is.  but flaccid, would asking for 23 free shipit cds of Kubuntu be a bit too many? I asked my friends + family members and stuff, and they all said they would like one.. And that came to 23 people.. Am I asking for a bit too much?
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: you should have kde-core installed anyway. it's the core of kde
* xp_killer checks Tm_T tv to watch cartoons :).
<gundam_rx78nt1> No, not the way that kubuntu has KDE installed.
<flaccid> don't know Yz85Racer
<stdin> Yz85Racer: if it's too much they'll call you ans ask you why
<Tm_T> xp_killer: er? cartoons? my tv?
<gundam_rx78nt1> KDE is installed with a different version modified for KUBUNTU.
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: kde-core is just a meta pacakge anyway
<xp_killer> Tm_T: got milk?
<flaccid> install from kde website?
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: and no, all the package are "kubuntu" packagtes
<gundam_rx78nt1> If I install ththe core, it will change all of my kde to include the icons on the tool bars.
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: you can't install "standard" kde on kubuntu
<flaccid> !find kde dev
* xp_killer ah naruto iis on be back in 30min
<gundam_rx78nt1> I already went with through this, this morning with my desktop.
<Tm_T> xp_killer: myself yes, you have to get your own
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't want that to happen with my laptop.
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, gettext-kde, kde-core, kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager (and 545 others)
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: like I said, kde-core is just a meta package, it installs nothing
<Yz85Racer> They'll call me stdin?
<gundam_rx78nt1> so tell me why it took 30 minutes for download and installations on my desktop?
<flaccid> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<esper] > hello everyone
<flaccid> !info kdebase-dev
<ubotu> kdebase-dev: development files for the KDE base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.2 (feisty), package size 88 kB, installed size 492 kB
<stdin> Yz85Racer: this is a list of files installed with kde-core http://stdin.pastebin.us/39545
<esper] > would anyone mind telling me how to change sound to output from my headset?
<flaccid> try those gundam_rx78nt1
<esper] > its a usb headset logitech
<esper] > i just did a fresh install of kubuntu from the latest liveCD
<xp_killer> Tm_T: lol
<esper] > lo?
<flaccid> model, esper]  ?
<xp_killer> stdin:  u got your own pastbin website? what else it has on it?
<stdin> xp_killer: anyone can have a user.pastebin.us
<xp_killer> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I click on the all of the kde-dev and kde-core and it selected 76 packeges to install. The whole kde system. All I want is just the headers so I can complie this darn thing.
<flaccid> its a wildcard dns record
<flaccid> try the kde-devel only gundam_rx78nt1 or check their deps
<stdin> gundam_rx78nt1: headers always depend on the actual libs
<gundam_rx78nt1> how do I do that? I mean just install that package because everytime I select it in adept manager, it selects all of the kde packages (76 packages).
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just clicked on it and looked at preview changes and there are all the packages selected.
<Doctor_Nick> man, i cant wait until kde4
<flaccid> yes because of deps. to be honest gundam_rx78nt1 not sure how to do it if you have a custom kde installed
<Excelsio1> Can anyone help me reinstall Grub from livecd?
<flaccid> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Yz85Racer> flaccid, how do you set JDK_HOME?
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, why is kubuntu a custom kde?
<Excelsio1> Yeah, um, followed that. Gives me an error
<Yz85Racer> Excel
<flaccid> export JDK_HOME=blah ?
<Excelsio1> Didn't make a floppy yet
<Excelsio1> ..Then again, no floppy drive. =/
<Yz85Racer> Excelsio1: Have you tried
<Yz85Racer> Booting into Recovery (presuming this is windows)
<Yz85Racer> then running fixmbr?
<Yz85Racer> or something
<Yz85Racer> ohhh ok flaccid, thanks.
<flaccid> its first link, not last
* flaccid bbl
<Excelsio1> No, haven't. How would fixing mbr in Windows help?
<Yz85Racer> Didn't you say you were having trouble booting?
<Excelsio1> Right, but I mean- why in Windows?
<Yz85Racer> Well that fixed it for me
<Yz85Racer> Ohk, wtf, I just installed JDK with Adept, now I can't find where it installed too.. :/
<baudthief> How do you go about partitioning/formatting a new drive in ubuntu?
<flaccid> this doesn't require windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<flaccid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<baudthief> thanks
<flaccid> np
<Yz85Racer> Hey flaccid, I just installed JDK with Adept, where did it install to?
<flaccid> what was the package name, Yz85Racer ?
<shaffy> does anyone know of an easy way to switch to root when using a graphical interface like kate, for example?
<Yz85Racer> sun-java6-jdk
<stdin> shaffy: you can't "switch", you have to open the application as root
<flaccid> shaffy, you can do kdesu kate /file/to/edit.txt
<stdin> shaffy: there is also an "Edit as root" option under Actions in the right click menu in konqueror
<esper] > anyone around willing to help out a noob?
<flaccid> Yz85Racer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=sun-java6-jdk&version=feisty&arch=i386
<shaffy> thanks a lot stdin and flaccid.  much appreciated.
<flaccid> np
<baudthief> lol "warning you can lost data!"
<baudthief> (@qtparted)
<flaccid> hehe
<Yz85Racer> flaccid, I can't find it.
<Yz85Racer> It says it didn't exist.
<esper] > can anyone direct me on how to switch the mixer in kde to use my usb headset?
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Yz85Racer> flaccid: I can't find it :/
<esper] > doesnt say anything about usb headset
<esper] > it works fine with speakers
<shaffy> does anyone know how i can save my viewing settings in konqueror?  everytime i reopen konq, all my settings are lost (like view mode, etc.)
<esper] > i just need the headset working
<gundam_rx78nt1> Can you install packages for older versions of kubuntu onto fiesty?
<shaffy> does anyone know how i can save my viewing settings in konqueror?  everytime i reopen konq, all my settings are lost (like view mode, etc.)
<stdin> shaffy: Settings > Save View Profile "File Management"
<Yz85Racer> stdin: I downloaded java jdk with Adept, now I can't find where it was downloaded too..
<stdin> Yz85Racer: just do "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and set that, then it should just pick up the path
<Yz85Racer> omg tanks
<shaffy> thanks again stdin.
<shaffy> :D
<Yz85Racer> stdin: When I go to unzip a .rar archive, it say's .rar isn't in my path.... How do I add it too my path?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: you need to install unrar to unrar a .rar
<Yz85Racer> oh ok
<persian> Excuse me. Can anyone tell me why I do not have an administrator mode button in kdm theme manager? Did i forget to install an additional package or something?
<Yz85Racer> So that can be gotten with Adept right?
<stdin> persian: you need to access it with kcontrol, "kdesu kcontrol"
<stdin> Yz85Racer: yeah
<persian> stdin: thanks
<Yz85Racer> stdin: Do you like get paid for this?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: no :p
<Yz85Racer> Wow
<Yz85Racer> you should
<stdin> go tell canonical ;)
<jbbarnes> Can anyone help without mounting a FAT32 partition? It mounts as rwxr--r--, so only root can write to it. I've tried modifying fstab. No luck. Same thing happens in Suse 10.2.
<jbbarnes> How can I mount it with read/write access for everyong?
<stdin> jbbarnes: by adding "umask=0000" or "dmask=000,fmask=111" to the fstab options
<jbbarnes> Okay, let me try that...
<Yz85Racer> K, stdin: I've installed unrar
<Yz85Racer> Now?
<stdin> now it should work
<Yz85Racer> it dont
<stdin> what doesn't ?
<stdin> ark ?
<jbbarnes> Changing to /dev/sda4       /mnt/common     vfat    dmask=000,fmask=111     0       0
<Yz85Racer> yea
<Yz85Racer> ark
<stdin> Yz85Racer: have you restarted it after you installed unrar?
<Yz85Racer> restarted Ark?
<stdin> quit it then reopen it
<Yz85Racer> did
<Yz85Racer> says the same thing
<jbbarnes> STDIN: Still mounting the same after mount -a
<jbbarnes> -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root   9956690 2004-02-17 04:03 Network Programming with Perl.chm
<xp_killer> woo everything back to normal now to try out beryl if it dont work i'm going to sued stdin >_<
<jbbarnes> Hold on
<stdin> jbbarnes: -rw-rw-rw- ;)
<jbbarnes> It did change, just no X
<jbbarnes> Let me try again (I jumped the gun because I was expecting rwxrwxrwx
<stdin> jbbarnes: files won't have +x, but dirs will
<stdin> jbbarnes: you don't want files to have +x normally, there's no need and it's bad security
<Yz85Racer> stdin, it still says the same thing :/
<tuxd> Hi new to linux.  I'm not sure how to install new programs if they aren't available through apt/adept (I'm running Kubuntu Fiesty)  For example, I downloaded Virtualbox1.5.0 for Linux Hosts for Fiesty (as well as Google Earth). In Windows they would be .exe files you double-click on.  What do I do to install them in Linux?
<nb72> Does anybody know of a repository that keeps more up to date Java dev tools?  Eclipse 3.3 and/or Netbeans 6.0 Betas for example.
<stdin> Yz85Racer: it should work, you have unrar installed. you could try logging out and back it, to force it to reload it's settings
<baudthief> Is it possible to restrict access to an NFS share to just a couple of remote users?
<nb72> tuxd: I usually try to find repositories for them.  I know google earth is in a repository.  I might have it.
<jbbarnes> STDIN I don't understand the syntax yet, but it worked. Thanks!
<tuxd> nb72:  how do I install it? I have an downloaded icon on my desktop"Google Earth bin" that I got from their website
<Yz85Racer> damnit
<Yz85Racer> stdin: Didn't work
<Yz85Racer> :(
<stdin> jbbarnes: fmask is the "file mask", and dmask is the "directory mask". masks basically takes away from the permissions. so 111measa permissions of 666
<stdin> Yz85Racer: try in konsole, see if you can use "unrar file.rar"
<nb72> tuxd: I think this should get you google earth (as well as some others) - deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<stdin> Yz85Racer: if that works then I don't know what's wrong with ark
<garfield> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tuxd> nb72: ok, thanks.  My larger question though is, how do I install a program - any program that I can't get from apt/adept?  There are 2 so far that I downloaded from websites, but now that I have the file downloaded, I don't know what to do to make it install
<jbbarnes> STDIN, so If I want the permissions to be rwxrwxrwx can I do that? Or maybe that doesn't make sense on a FAT32 partition, huh? I just want to make sure I don't have any restrictions using this partition.
<holycow> \join #zsnes
<nb72> tuxd: Not sure if I can be much help there.  I've only done it a couple times and I'm not sure if I did it right.  I just used the make files supplied
<garfield> stdin:do i realy need 1gb ddr to run linux with beryl?
<jbbarnes> Maybe rw-rw-rwx is all I need.
<jbbarnes> BTW, STDIN, you rock. That answer was fast and RIGHT! Thanks so much.
<garfield> stdin: how do i know how much linux is using of the ddr's?
<jbbarnes> I tried this the other night an people had me digging around in udev instead of fstab.
<stdin> jbbarnes: all the x will do (for files) is make them executable, ans that's not too good as someone could antecedently run a text file as a script
<tuxd> anyone, how do you install files in Linux if you download the file from the web, and don't get it via apt/adept?
<flaccid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tuxd> nb72: thanksfor the help you were able to give
<flaccid> whats the file extension tuxd ?
<stdin> garfield: ddr is not a thing, it's a type
<stdin> garfield: RAM is the thing
<flaccid> !software | tuxd
<ubotu> tuxd: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<tuxd> one is tar.gz, the other is google earth.bin file
<flaccid> earth.bin you chmod +x earth.bin then run it and tar.gz you usually extract then read the README and INSTALL for instructions
<garfield> stdin: k.do it have a command that i can see info on ram cpu etc?
<tuxd> flaccid: thanks
<stdin> garfield: "top" is a good one
<nb72> flaccid: Thanks, I think that will work for me as well getting the newer dev tools.
<Yz85Racer> stdin: hey, what was that command you told me to use to find the path to my jdk?
<stdin> Yz85Racer: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" ?
<Yz85Racer> yea
<Yz85Racer> thanks
<flaccid> Yz85Racer, see !java
<garfield> Tm_T: ^^
<Tm_T> garfield: yes?
<Yz85Racer> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<garfield> Tm_T: does it have a command to know how much ram linux is using?and if i install copiz and beryl will it cause a confution?
<Yz85Racer> Hey flaccid; I remember there's a command to make an executable file (not .exe) a "shortcut" thing on the desktop, instead of ./Program in terminal everytime
<Tm_T> garfield: first, "free", second, no idea, I dont use those, see #ubuntu-effects
<jon_> hey guys i have an ati card and when i enter fglrxinfo i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jon_> how can i resolve this? can someone help me out?
<flaccid> Yz85Racer, you can right click and make application shortcut
<garfield> !ask | jon_:
<ubotu> jon_:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jon_> garfield, i did ask a question
<garfield> oh
<garfield> Me half a sleep
<jon_> :)
<jon_> should i set extensions options in xorg.conf to false, disable, or 0?
<garfield> jo i play with fglrx not to long it crash my system i got it back up but nothing was working good i had to reinstall everything so be careful whant u do.and just to remind you dont ask stdin for help or everything will go worst to install fglrx for ati :p
<garfield> jon_: ^^
* stdin makes a note _not_ to try helping garfield again
<garfield> lol
<garfield> xp_killer but u will help xp_killer right ?
<jon_> comon guys
<jon_> ive been at this for 2 days
<jon_> hopefully this works
* Daisuke-Ido wonders...
<Daisuke-Ido> !ungrateful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ungrateful - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* stdin makes a note _not_ to try helping garfield/xp_killer
* Daisuke-Ido shrugs
* xp_killer hold hands with his best friend stdin
<Daisuke-Ido> need a new factoid.
<xp_killer> llol
<Daisuke-Ido> why are you laughing?
* xp_killer anyway it's 2 in the morning i'm going to sleep i have a life
<Daisuke-Ido> o
<Daisuke-Ido> it's 2 in the morning and you're on irc, are you trying to convince us or yourself?
<xp_killer> o
<Daisuke-Ido> the o was a typo
* xp_killer tinks Daisuke-Ido is looking for a friend o_O
<Tm_T> !offtopic | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ratsel> salve a tutti
<ratsel> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<Tm_T> !it | ratsel
<ubotu> ratsel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kite_DH> can somebody tell me why this doesnt work out? -> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/4373
<Selanit> Hiya.  Is there any way to configure KDE so that clicking a selected file once will let me rename it?  Pressing F2 or right-click->rename all the time is driving me berserk.
<supernerd> how can i compile a program to be in 32 bit with make on a 64 bit linux system?
<shaffy> can anyone tell me what (packages) i need to get all my multimedia (wm, divx, mp3, etc) codecs working?
<Selanit> shaffy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Zvezdichko> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs did the job
<shaffy> thanks guys.  much appreciated.
<level1> how can I know what time I last booted my computer?  the uptime doesn't include time that its been suspending
<djdarkman_> is there a linux TV Tuner card compatibility page?
<notv> man, can someone please help me? im getting a blackscreen on start up and i have no idea how to fix it. i have a radeon x1200 ati card
<djdarkman_> notv: only blackscreen?
<djdarkman_> doesn`t it write something?
<Zvezdichko> do you know how to configure your xorg.conf manually?
<feds> the best solution is to reinstall..hehe
<notv> when its about to boot the GUI, it goes pitchblack
<djdarkman_> feds: wrong , that is true only on windows
<djdarkman_> notv: where are you writing from now?
<feds> i got problem too in changing resolution..
<notv> my old comp.
<notv> what can i do?
<djdarkman_> notv: you can boot the pc and NOT log in
<djdarkman_> instead
<Selanit> Well, I found the answer to my question: no.  So now I need to figure out if it's worth the effort to struggle through the C++, make it do what I want, recompile KDE, and submit a patch.  Bah
<notv> djdarkman it will only let me boot up in recovery mode with cli
<djdarkman_> press CTRL+ALT+F4
<djdarkman_> ?
<djdarkman_> xorg won`t even start?
<djdarkman_> you get no graphical mode just cli?
<notv> well, i get the kubuntu splash screen
<djdarkman_> in that case boot in the cli
<djdarkman_> whoa
<notv> then before it goes to login screen, it goes black
<djdarkman_> wait a sec
<notv> i mean the kubuntu loading screen, i dunno if thats technically the splash screen
<djdarkman_> notv: do you get the graphical login screen or it stops before that displays?
<notv> djdarkman no, it stops before that
<djdarkman_> notv: wait a sec
<feds> i've just reinstalled my kubuntu today..because of that resolution changing problems..
<notv> maybe i should try starting over with gutsy. im sure id run into all sorts of problems there too though
<feds> how can i install anti-virus on my kubuntu pc?
<Daisuke-Ido> feds: why do you need to?
<feds> daisuke: need what? reinstall or install antivirus?
<Zvezdichko>  sudo apt-get install clamav
<feds> what is CLAMAV anyway?
<feds> i am again in the process of 'sudo apt-get update/upgrade'..sucks..
<notv> can anyone help me out?
<Daisuke-Ido> why do you need antivirus?
<notv> im about to just reinstall vista
<notv> damn i wish laptops had better compatibility with linux
<Zvezdichko> Well,feds ClamAV is antivirus software
<Daisuke-Ido> buy a laptop that's linux compatible
<Zvezdichko> wasn't that what you wanted?
<notv> i already bought a laptop
<feds> zvez: thanks..i got to check it
<Daisuke-Ido> you didn't research first?
<notv> man i tried to reconfig the xserver, but now i just get a black screen with a blank cursor
<djdarkman_> notv: the problem is not with your laptop
<djdarkman_> notv: the problem may be with your video card
<djdarkman_> notv: what distribution do you use exactly
<djdarkman_> ?
<Zvezdichko> try another video driver
<Daisuke-Ido> drop to vesa
<djdarkman_> feds: no point of using AV in linux
<Daisuke-Ido> that's a standard that will work with anything.
<notv> djdarkman, i know it is definately my ati card giving me trouble, im using ubuntu feisty with kubuntu desktop
<Daisuke-Ido> ati...  x1400?
<notv> x1200
<Daisuke-Ido> close enough
<djdarkman_> notv: reconfigure xorg, select vesa
<Daisuke-Ido> and all i have to say is... sucks to be you.
<notv> whys that?
<Daisuke-Ido> wait for gutsy, and wait a week or two for ati's new driver
<djdarkman_> and if it works I can tell you how to install a working ati driver notv
<notv> do you think gutsy will get that shit down?
<feds> djdarkman: is there no virus in linux? im new with this linux thing..
<notv> i have to use fglrx
<notv> which i dled
<Daisuke-Ido> why?
<djdarkman_> feds: wait I`ll give you a link explaining this, but you shouldn`t have to worry about viruses
<Daisuke-Ido> did you install it from the repos?
<notv> yes
<djdarkman_> notv: just temporarly use the vesa driver
<notv> im giving it a shot
<djdarkman_> and after it works we can make your ati work
<djdarkman_> I have an ati xpress 1100
<Zvezdichko> I use always vesa because it's better than tdfx :)
<feds> virus is a business i think
<Daisuke-Ido> feds: you're absolutely right
<notv> i had it working, but then every restart it would give me a blank screen and id have to reconfig.
* Daisuke-Ido tightens his tinfoil hat
<notv> then i tried disabling HAL throught kdes restricted drivers manager
<notv> after that nothing fixed the blank screen
<feds> if there will be no virus, then there would be no Anti-virus (a business, in Windows platform)
<talon223> ahhh..i just came in here to ask one simple question while i re-do my ubuntu install away from gnome(a year..lol) ...x-chat or konversation..which is an overall better prog?
<djdarkman_> feds: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<Daisuke-Ido> (Head) ->  O    ||  <-(wall)
<Daisuke-Ido> (Head) ->      O||  <-(wall)
<djdarkman_> feds: a linux enviorment is too hazzerdous for a simple virus
<feds> thnks darkman..im reading it
<djdarkman_> talon223: the one that suits your needs better than the other
<talon223> ...ahh, i just need to chat...is this prog simpler? konversation that is
<talon223> i don't need a bunch of fancy font colors..etc.
<Daisuke-Ido> short answer, linux is more secure as the user isn't running as root (administrator) by default.  that and linux doesn't have the market share today's worm and spam bot authors crave
<talon223> i just wanted to know if there were any bad faults in this prog
<notv> djdarkman, back to the black screen with the blank cursor staring at me
<bart_> #ubuntu
<Zvezdichko> To mess up a Linux box, you need to work at it; to mess up your Windows box, you just need to work on it
<Daisuke-Ido> konversation is easier, i find
<djdarkman_> talon223: if you are using kubuntu, then konversation maybe the better choice
<Zvezdichko> I don't understand this statement
<talon223> alright :) ..all i needed guys
<talon223> thanks alot
* djdarkman_ loves konversation
<notv> djdarkman can i re-enable HAL restricted driver through cli?
<talon223> just want a prog that gets the job done without a lot of headache or mess...
<talon223> :)
<talon223> later.
* talon223 takes a bow.
<djdarkman_> notv: have no idea, don`t know what connection does hal has with the video card
<feds> no virus in linux because most softwares are free..
<djdarkman_> feds: wrong
<Daisuke-Ido> djdarkman_: see the above ascii illustration
<notv> djdarkman im not sure, but when i disabled it through kde gui is when i ran into this issue
<djdarkman_> feds: few virus in linux, namely ignorable amount , because linux is designed to be more secure than Windows
<notv> how do i open the restricted drivers through the cli?
<djdarkman_> yeah Daisuke-IdoI get it
<djdarkman_> notv: you can do that when you have gui
<Daisuke-Ido> what in god's name made you disable the *hardware abstraction layer* in the first place?
<djdarkman_> now just set the driver to vesa
<notv> djdarkman i tried that
<notv> i just set it to vesa i still got the black screen on reboot
<djdarkman_> Daisuke
<djdarkman_> Daisuke-Ido: can you tell him how to re -enable hal?
<Daisuke-Ido> i have no clue
<djdarkman_> (trough the cli)
<feds> hehehe..thats my idea, without reading any info.
<feds> djdarkman: thats why linux pc can open windows pc's hidden/admin shares in network..
<djdarkman_> I can`t find any tv tuner card compatibility page, am I wrong or there isn`t?
<rizo> wazzuupp!!
<feds> djdarkman: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Supported_Hardware
<bart_> I got a question: How can I hide my tooltips?
<bart_> you know: the little yellow box
<bart_> Is there a way to disable them?
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: in kde in general? which data is being shown there?
<bart_> I mean the little yellow box when I focus on something
<bart_> I use Ubuntu feisty fawn
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: you can change that where the settings are for the panel
<bart_> I don't know where, that's the problem
<bart_> I know it's easy to disable them
<bart_> but I can't find where
<Zvezdichko> what is that "fawn" after the name "feisty"
<Zvezdichko> what is the difference?
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: i usually get there by right mouse clicking on the panel itself, then configure
<bart_> oh
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: what do you mean? what does feisty mean and what does fawn mean?
<bart_> Zvezdichko: I didn't spelled it correct :)
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: feisty is an adjective, fawn is a noun
<Zvezdichko> what does fawn
<Zvezdichko> ...
<bart_> it's just a name
<Zvezdichko> isn't feisty just enough?
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: just enough for what?
<corte123> hello everyone
<Zvezdichko> to call your distro that name...
<Zvezdichko> Ubuntu Feisty ...
<bart_> -.-'
<bart_> who cares
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: instead of just being referred to by a number, the released are named as well, now in the tradition of an noun with a modifying adjective preceeding it, both starting with the same letter
<bart_> anyway: WaltzingAlong, you know what I mean with "tooltip"?
<Zvezdichko> maybe I'm the one who cares... for example I switchet to gutsy for a reason...
<Zvezdichko> I don't like upgrades to bigger versions
<bart_> like this: http://blois.us/blog/uploaded_images/Tooltip-721025.PNG
<Zvezdichko> thanks, WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: yes, right mouse click on the panel, select configure panel (or just unlock panel then configure panel); in the appearance section of the kde panel configuration window, uncheck "show tooltips"
<bart_> Sorry, I'm not english: what do you mean with "panel"?
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: it is kde terminology anyway; i mean the place where the minimized windows go
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: probably across the bottom of your screen
<bart_> properties?
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: you could also get there through the program kcontrol
<bart_> I use "Ubuntu", not Kubuntu
<bart_> I think that makes the difference
<Zvezdichko> there is no difference
<Zvezdichko> we have ubuntu-desktop
<Zvezdichko> kubuntu-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: there is
<Zvezdichko> and xubuntu-desktop
<Zvezdichko> er??
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: well yeah i am giving some kde specific instructions; i do not use gnome
<bart_> feisty fawn : gnome
<bart_> so...
<bart_> you instructions doesn't work for me
<Zvezdichko> well, does it matter which installation media you will use ( xubuntu, kubuntu..er)
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: so ask in #ubuntu  good luck. btw which language would you prefer? there are other channels #ubuntu-de for german, for example or #ubuntu-es for spanish
<bart_> dutch
<bart_> holland
<jussi01> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bart_> :D
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: though it may not be as lively; and if i were using gnome i could help
<bart_> nobody is active there -.-
<WaltzingAlong> alright
<bart_> is there a way to search throught all the "settings" ?
<notv> how can i enable restricted drivers from the cli?
<WaltzingAlong> notv: just install the driver you wish to use; perhaps through sudo aptitude
<bart_> :D
<bart_> yay
<bart_> one person helped me
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: found it?
<bart_> yes :)
<notv> waltzingalong, i wish it were that simple
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: basically about release names, easier for people to remember names than numbers
<WaltzingAlong> notv: what do you wish to install? video? capture? wireless?
<Zvezdichko> hehe yesss :)
<notv> i just want my gui to work again. it stopped working when i disabled a driver in the restricted drivers
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: and with two words with the same letter starting, that is also a technique making the words easier yet to remember
<notv> now that i dont have gui i dont know how to backpeddle
<notv> i wish i could restore defaults without reloading the entire OS
<Zvezdichko> how do you chat then? bitchx?
<WaltzingAlong> notv: but you have a console? you could reconfigure X           sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bart_> restart x after done it?
<bart_> thanks all
<bart_> cya
<notv> waltzingalong, tried that too. i tried ati and vesa, both are giving me a blank screen with a cursor.
<notv> i can only get a console in recovery mode
<Zvezdichko> notv: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Zvezdichko> check that file, it may have clues for what's going wrong
<notv> yes multiple times
<WaltzingAlong> notv: which you can do with             less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<notv> hm?
<Zvezdichko> ok, did you try to start X manually
<Zvezdichko> the old "startx" way?
<notv> im unfamiliar with that
<Zvezdichko> ok...
<WaltzingAlong> notv: how about            Xorg -configure
<Zvezdichko> then go to a console and you may go ahead with startx or better with Xorg -configure
<Zvezdichko> as WaltzingAlong said
<notv> what should i look for in xorg.0.log?
<Zvezdichko> for any error
<Zvezdichko> it's market that way: (EE)
<Zvezdichko> if you find an error, paste it here
<notv> its on another system, i will go check it
<notv> no (EE) but  fatal server error caught signal 11. server aborting
<notv> and also i noticed (WW) Vesa(0): no valid modes left   trying less strict filter
<notv> dunno if that means anything
<WaltzingAlong> notv: on the machine with X not working (yet), do you have it on your network and did you set it up with openssh-server ?
<notv> yes and no
<WaltzingAlong> notv: alright if you get ssh on there then you can connect to it from the machine with which you are typing to us now; you can get windows to make it easier to post the logs and confs
<WaltzingAlong> notv: those are just some options, nothing essential
<notv> that sounds like it might take a while
<WaltzingAlong> notv: easy as sudo aptitude install openssh-server           on the broken one
<ubunturos> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WaltzingAlong> then from the one where you are now, ssh -CX IP
<notv> ok
<notv> done
<notv> i need to know my ip from my laptop?
<WaltzingAlong> from the one with the broken x, yeah
<notv> whats the command to find my ip again?
<jussi01> ifconfig
<WaltzingAlong> ifconfig
<thomax_> anyone knows a way to get windowslive mail working in kmail?
<notv> duh i was trying ip instead of if
<WaltzingAlong> notv: if there are too many results to see it, you can  try          ifconfig | less        or specify one         ifconfig eth0
<ubunturos> there's a color option in grub, which is under comment. Is that for a background color?
<jussi01> WaltzingAlong: just fyi, the package ssh contains everthing needed for ssh both ways... ;)
<WaltzingAlong> InterFace
<Lynoure> thomax_: what's windowslive mail?
<WaltzingAlong> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> thomax_: I dont think you can
<thomax_> Lynoure: what hotmail used to be I think
<Lynoure> thomax_: Hotmail was a webmail, so I'm real confused now
<thomax_> Lynoure: there used to be a way to get it working in kmail
<jussi01> thomax_: I dont beleive they allow pop3 access to it any more
<notv> walkzingalong, now what?
<notv> im connected
<WaltzingAlong> notv logged in via ssh? now you can start any app there, say konqueror              just run         konqueror &
<WaltzingAlong> thomax_, jussi01         you could use something like mrpostman
<thomax_> hmm
<thomax_> i'll have a look at it
<WaltzingAlong> thomax_: mrpostman.sf.net
<notv> okay, i have a browser opened
<thomax_> WaltzingAlong: you need pop access again :/
<thomax_> well I'll hust have to live with it
<WaltzingAlong> notv: ok so well you could paste the X log and X conf file to pastebin        /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WaltzingAlong> thomax_: what do you mean?
<notv> how do i do pastebin?
<thomax_> WaltzingAlong:  with mrpostman i need pop information of the server and I don't have that information
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ScorpKing> lol
<jussi01> lol
<Lynoure> thomax_: google hints heavily at windowslive mail offering pop... but I don't want to register to find out
<thomax_> hmm
<WaltzingAlong> notv: open those files (in kate for example); copy their texts, paste them in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/       submit it. it gives you an url of the post, send that url in the channel so we can see what you posted
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37500/
<notv> did that work?
<thomax_> Lynoure: I didn't want to find out either, untill school decided let's get email for all our students at windowslive mail
<WaltzingAlong> thomax_: do you have an account with hotmail/windows live? then mrpostman IS a pop server which grabs messages from the web interface of hotmail so kmail checks hotmail through mrpostman
<WaltzingAlong> notv: yes
<thomax_> WaltzingAlong: ah okat
<thomax_> okay
<WaltzingAlong> notv: and the log?
<Lynoure> thomax_: They somehow force you to use it? If it has forwarding feature, forward the mail somewhere that is more useful for you?
<notv> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37501/
<thomax_> Lynoure: I was planning to do that, but then again if you don't log in for 180 days your acc is deleted :D
<thomax_> again it's MS and it's EXTREMELY GAY
<Lynoure> thomax_: Does your school somehow punish you for that? You can probably just boycott their choice, if you wish
<thomax_> yeah true
<WaltzingAlong> notv: which video card?   lspci?
<notv> radeon ati x1200
<thomax_> Lynoure: but they use it as prime communication, so if I start missing messages, I will get fucked
<notv> waltzingalong radeon x1200
<thomax_> Lynoure: anyway, gonna start out with forwarding
<WaltzingAlong> notv: :D actually from here you could launch the restricted manager        kdesu restricted-manager &
<notv> from my desktop pc?
<notv> !
<notv> lets hope this helps
<WaltzingAlong> notv: from ssh to the one not working
<Lynoure> thomax_: Try informing the school office that you can be reached at some other email address. You can even explain that that is because WindowsLive Mail does not support any email client on Mac or Linux. (Yes, I'm a bit fan for campaigning for freedom of choice)
<WaltzingAlong> notv: you could also comment out the hsync and vrefresh lines in the xorg.conf file
<notv> waltzingalong do i want to comment them out completely or change their values?
<thomax_> Lynoure: yes you are absolutely right, as a mather a fact I might do that
<WaltzingAlong> notv do you know the values supported by your display?
<notv> waltzingalong do i need to have atheros hardware access layer (HAL) enabled?
<notv> no idea
<notv> i thought i saw it on a guide but i thikn it was a diff laptop
<WaltzingAlong> notv: ok could just comment them out  (add # to the beginning of the line)
<notv> right
<notv> do you think that will fix it?
<WaltzingAlong> notv:  not trying to scare you but wrong values can break (typically older) displays
<WaltzingAlong> try it
<WaltzingAlong> notv: comment them out, restart x   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<WaltzingAlong> notv: which as you may have noticed you can do from your ssh access
<Lynoure> thomax_: good luck
<thomax_> Lynoure: thanx
<notv> :D
<notv> :\
<notv> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<WaltzingAlong> notv: which is true, it was not running    (restart does stop then start)
<notv> how many reboots will fry my laptop?
<notv> i think im nearing 100 in 3 days
<WaltzingAlong> well as you may have guessed 1) this is not ms windows and 2) rebooting without addressing the causes will not alleviate the symptoms
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> notv: 99 is usually the max so the machine is on borrowed time now
<notv> heh, i think ive addressed the problem from every angle i can stumble accross
<thomax_> wtf
<thomax_> Lynoure: lol I try the forward function: You're only able to forward mail to a custom domain or an e-mail address that ends in hotmail.com, msn.com, or live.com. Please try again.
<notv> waltzingalong upon reboot i still have a black screen with a cursor
<thomax_> gmail doesn't work lol
<WaltzingAlong> notv: post the xorg.conf and log again
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37503/
<Zvezdichko> notv sorry I was away
<Zvezdichko> what happened?
<Lynoure> thomax_: if custom domain is configurable somewhere, you might be able to put gmail there.
<thomax_> yeah maibe
<notv> i think i need to use ati not vesa
<thomax_> it doesnt look that way
<notv> but i dont know anything
<Zvezdichko> is vesa working?
<notv> nope
<WaltzingAlong> notv: vesa is not worknig
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: x is crashing
<notv> i dont think vesa works with my card...
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: ah but this most recent time x did not crash
<Zvezdichko> vesa should work whith any card
<WaltzingAlong> notv: ok so change 'vesa' to 'ati'
<Zvezdichko> it's a framebuffer server which uses ram
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37504/
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: notv  the display returns just one resolution but vesa cannot find that match
<Zvezdichko> WaltzingAlong: what about setting horiz sync and vert refresh values?
<intelikey> vesa will not work with some monitors.   it's not the card it's the monitor
<WaltzingAlong> notv: had you enabled the fglrx driver with the restricted manager?
<notv> what should it be called?
<uga> heh, this is very strange. I can insmod nvidia.ko just fine, but modprobe won't find it. it's under kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko, and depmod lists it... any idea?
<notv> waltzingalong, i have two options- ati accelerated graphics driver, and atheros hardware access layer (HAL)
<kirk> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> notv: did you check ati accel graphics?
<notv> i disabled HAL and enabled the first one, and thats what got me into this mess
<notv> but before i did that, it said that HAL was enabled but not in use, and the ati driver was in use but not enabled...does that make any sense?
<notv> seems backwards to me
<intelikey> is it not possable to copy a symlink over scp ?   i don't see a way to 'noderefferance' them  ???
<WaltzingAlong> notv: :D ok so they are for different items in your system. we are dealing with the ati one now
<WaltzingAlong> notv: so enable the ati graphics driver in the restricted manager
<notv> oh crap...the atheros is my wireless card thats right
<notv> i keep confusing them because NEITHER one wants to work
<notv> and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to switch from vesa to ati?
<Zvezdichko> what about "reinstall and everything will go on well"
<notv> if i try that, im dl the gutsy iso
<intelikey> Zvezdichko maybe you haven't heard.    Q. "what do linux users do?"   A. "they install software!"      :)
<WaltzingAlong> notv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37506/
<WaltzingAlong> notv: well if enabling ati in restricted manager, then you want to pick one called "fglrx"
<Zvezdichko> intelikey: the problem is not "installing software" the problem is "uninstalling software"
<notv> restricted man only gives me one option
<Zvezdichko> for example you just cant apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Zvezdichko> if you don't need gnome
<WaltzingAlong> notv: only for the ati graphics driver?
<notv> yes
<notv> the other thing that popped up was my wireless card
<WaltzingAlong> notv: right and ati's restricted driver is named "fglrx"
<intelikey> Zvezdichko sure you can.   but you need to tell dpkg to get the things that blah depended on...   aptitude might make it easier for you.    idk
<Zvezdichko> hmmm .. yes...
<Zvezdichko> btw why mplayer  subtitles don't work in Gutsy? I have set bulgarian encoding
<Zvezdichko> but I get yeroglyphs
<ke-> Haha
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: not the place for gutsy support (not yet anyway)
* ScorpKing just spend 30mins on the phone trying to get somone to create and share a folder on windows without success...
<Zvezdichko> with SMPlayer I don't have this problem :) but sometimes I want pure mplayer
<intelikey> Zvezdichko don't know,  hope they fix that by the time gutsy releases...   you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<Zvezdichko> WaltzingAlong: there is no gutsy support yet?
<intelikey> plus one  ^
<jabba> hello
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: #kubuntu is for current stable, #ubuntu+1 is for next
<hangthedj> is there anyway to use passwd without it prompting for unix password twice, say for a script?
<jabba> if i have a line like foo1="bleb
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: so by the end of october #kubuntu ask about gutsy here too
<jabba> 'erm
<jabba> no
<Zvezdichko> WaltzingAlong: the hierrarchy here is very strange sometimes
<Zvezdichko> channel for this, channel for that :)
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: well what would you prefer?
<jabba> like foo1="bleb" foo2="blub" foo3="blab"
<jabba> how do i get the value for foo2 with bash?
<WaltzingAlong> $foo2 ?
<intelikey> in the first place you need to break that line,   secondly use  $var
<jabba> it's just a line of strings
<jabba> grepped before
<intelikey> $foo#
<kirk> anyone awake, not busy, with extensive kubutnu knowledge?
<notv> okay, im rebooting again
<uga> uhm... I found out what was going on, but... wtf is /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video? it seems to try installing nvidia each time you modprobe nvidia?
<uga> no wonder it fails, if it doesn't know it's already installed there, by nvidia tools
<mark__> good morning, my problem is "linux-wide" and it is that i have "no signal" for my lcd no matter what i try, when i use the "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" or "vesa" in xorg.conf. i have a 8600GT
<WaltzingAlong> kirk: no we are all noobs who just installed this morning
<kirk> lol, sure
<jabba> hmm
<kirk> i am however
<jabba> is there an xml-parser for bash?
<mark__> now, i think there is an error message which is about the first message i receive when linux starts booting which says something like: failed to allocate mem resource at blabla
<kirk> the night before last to be exact
<uga> mark__: that's the resolution setting possibly. Your monitor cant' work at the settings in xorg.conf
<notv> if i didnt pay 700 bucks for this laptop, i would surely chuck it across my room
<ksivaji> Is there any way to find nearest DNS ?
<WaltzingAlong> mark__: have you installed nvidia drivers?
<mark__> not this time
<mark__> no it can't be the resolution setting, i already tried that
<kirk> any advice on how to get my cdrom to work?
<uga> mark__: have you checked the output when running X from command line?
<WaltzingAlong> kirk: tell us about some symptoms
<mark__> the output with "nv" or "nvidia" driver?
<uga> kirk: goodmorning btw. I fell asleep before I knew if you fixed the drive
<nazgjunk> #ubuntu's being unhelpful, so i though i'd ask here - i've read that it's pretty much impossible atm to get linux to work at a 1680x1050 res with my ati card. Is this true, and is there a way to at least have my display not look stretched?
<uga> kirk: oh, what now, the cd/dvd???
<kirk> yes
<notv> waltzingalong no dice
<notv> anymore ideas or is it time to install vista?
<WaltzingAlong> notv: install vista
<ksivaji> !windows
<uga> kirk: it's the same as a drive. It should be /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw...
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Zvezdichko> oh, no, vista is da virus :)
<notv> its a sad day
<WaltzingAlong> notv: paste the log and conf again
<Zvezdichko> notv: the bad thing is that you're too far away :) get the desktop in Bulgaria
<Zvezdichko> and we will see it
<mark__> hello? has anybody an idea what that "failed to allocate memory resource..." stuff might mean?
<Zvezdichko> *laptop*
<uga> kirk: or /dev/dvd
<kirk> its not showing up under disks and filesystems
<uga> uhm...where's that (disks and filesystems)
<kirk> system settings
<kirk> advanced tab
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37508/
<uga> heh, do you know the application's name? I have nothing named system settings, here =)
<uga> that's not kcontrol, for sure
<uga> kirk: where do you run it from. kmenu->system?
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37509/
<kirk> nope it just says system settings
<uga> oh, there it is, a sec =)
<ScorpKing> notv: have you tried in #ubuntu? maybe someone there can help.
<uga> these guis are soooo complex :P
<WaltzingAlong> notv: in the conf comment out the usefbdev line
<notv> scorpking yea ive been trying both rooms for 2 or 3 days now
<kirk> oh wait, i told u wrong, it is showing up there
<WaltzingAlong> notv:  then restart x   (no need to restart the computer, just sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart)
<ksivaji> Is there any way to find nearest DNS ?
<WaltzingAlong> notv: well there is a different error now
<Zvezdichko> WaltzingAlong: is this /etc/init.d/ the same as in Slackware ?
<WaltzingAlong> ksivaji: usually your isp provides some
<ScorpKing> notv: yes, i've seen you around. :P
<Zvezdichko> service: start, stop, restart
<notv> waltzingalong comment out or set to false?
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: i do not know about slackware but yeah usually programs are installed with scripts there
<uga> kirk: right, they should show up there
<WaltzingAlong> notv: comment out
<kirk> is it
<uga> kirk: does your /etc/fstab list them?
<uga> something like /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bart_> hello all
<bart_> I'm searching for a good video/movie editor
<Zvezdichko> WaltzingAlong: I used slackware several years ago. Everything you install is from surce. Ubuntu is different - it's a binary based distro
<bart_> anyone knows a good one?
<kirk> yes - /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Zvezdichko> and it's a difficult distro
<Zvezdichko> bart_: kdenlive
<Zvezdichko> or kino
<notv> waltzingalong, same black screen
<WaltzingAlong> bart_: avidemux      vlc mplayer mencoder
<bart_> ok
<bart_> what about: cinelerra ??
<tuco_> Anyom
<Zvezdichko> never tried it
<tuco_> Hello all
<kirk> so i would do sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0  ?
<Zvezdichko> notv: could you pastebin your conf again?
<uga> kirk: I don't know how that system gui works, but I'm guessingi you may have to add the drive yourself
<Zvezdichko> it'd like to chesk something
<tuco_> anyone knows how to install a theme on kdm "log in" splash one.
<WaltzingAlong> notv: i see "ati" is the device used in the xorg.conf not "fglrx"; ok how about   using Xorg -configure
<uga> kirk: enter admin mode in the bottom, new...
<kirk> im there
<uga> kirk: it sounds like an interface for fstab anyway. Maybe sometbody else can confirm
<notv> fatal server error: cannot move old log file
<kirk> i believe Enable does Mount
<WaltzingAlong> notv: sudo Xorg -configure
<notv> oh right
<uga> kirk: no, enable is automounting on startup
<kirk> clicking enable didnt work
<ScorpKing> kirk: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<uga> kirk: no, enable is automounting on startup
<uga> =)
<WaltzingAlong> notv: was it ever working? also we wanted both "enabled ati graphics" in restricted manager and "fglrx" as the driver in the xorg.conf file;
<uga> kirk: right click, modify...
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37510/
<uga> kirk: it's not meant to mount umount
<ScorpKing> kirk: add that line to your /etc/fstab
<uga> ScorpKing: [10:58]  <kirk> yes - /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<uga> he's got one
<Zvezdichko> notv and WaltzingAlong: is it good to set some HorizSync and VertRefresh values on this log?
<uga> strange thing is it's not shown on the gui utility
<ScorpKing> lol. i missed that. :P
<kirk> it is showing up
<Zvezdichko> it was one of the reasons it got blank screen for me
<kirk> burner hp dvd writer
<WaltzingAlong> Zvezdichko: yes it might be, do you know them?
<notv> waltzingalong, i would get it to work, but then if i shut down and restart it would mess up again, until i depmod -a and aticonfig  --initial and what not
<notv> now that doesnt even work
<uga> kirk: [10:53]  <kirk> its not showing up under disks and filesystems
<uga> you liar ;P
<kirk> lol..
<Zvezdichko> WaltzingAlong: I know the values for my monitor.
<Zvezdichko> but we may experiment with something like 50-100
<Zvezdichko> for both values
<ScorpKing> uga: i'm not sure if the rw option will work for cd-roms
<Zvezdichko> there's not danger to damage the monitor
<kirk> ok modify is open..
<WaltzingAlong> notv: enable ati in restricted manager;  run sudo depmod -ae; run suto aitconfig --initial;  run startkde or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<notv> xorg -configure is giving me caught signal 11.
<uga> ScorpKing: uhm. true. mine doesn't show it
<ScorpKing> :)
<ScorpKing> uga: the one i gave is the ubuntu standard one.
<kirk> im kinda stuck on what to do now
* ScorpKing reading up...
<notv> found fglrx primary device section, nothing to do, term
<mark__> has anybody got an idea how to get the 8600 GT to work with the off. nvidia driver?
<ScorpKing> kirk: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<uga> kirk: what's the problem. your original problem was it doesn't show up on that tool. Now that it shows... what's it =)
<uga> kirk: you insert the dvd/cd, go into konqueror. Type media:/   does it show up?
<notv> waltzingalong
<kirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37511/
<notv> i got gui back!
<WaltzingAlong> notv:
<WaltzingAlong> notv: feel like posting the files now too?
<alesan> hi how do I reconfigure the X server? I changed from ATI to nvidia
<notv> sure
<alesan> and now nothing is working
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alesan> dpkg-reconf somtheing right?
<mark__> what means "failed to allocate memory resource for device xxxxxxxx"?
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37512/
<notv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37513/
<uga> mark__: is that when loading some kernel module?
<uga> I read similar errors from ati driver things
<alesan> where is it written the network configuration? I want to be able to modify by the command line
<WaltzingAlong> mark__: when booting? when connecting a usb device? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/54294 ?
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: /etc/network/interfaces
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: /etc/network/interfaces      /etc/resolv.conf too many
<WaltzingAlong> maybe*
<ScorpKing> kirk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37514/
<mark__> when booting
<kirk> mucho gracias
<WaltzingAlong> kirk: prego
<mark__> and i think the device is the graphics card
<WaltzingAlong> notv: great and using the fglrx (ati binary) restricted driver no less
<uga> kirk: WaltzingAlong: uhm... not sure what's worse. The first misspelt spanish, or the response that was mistakenly done in italian, instead ;)
<pillowpants> whats the keyboard hot keys for katapult?
<pillowpants> anyone know off hand?
<WaltzingAlong> i understood his meant to be spanish and i wished to reply with the italian
<WaltzingAlong> so uga if you had to pick, which was worse?
<uga> hehe okay then ;)
<kirk> lol
<mark__> umm WaltzingAlong
<kirk> ScorpKing: thats done
<mark__> if that's a bug link
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: alt+space            then ctrl+c to configure
<mark__> should i read it, or won't they have a solution anyways?
<WaltzingAlong> mark__: it may not be the same thing
<ScorpKing> kirk: sudo ls /dev/ | grep hdc
<pillowpants> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<mark__> well it seems to be
<ScorpKing> kirk: does hdc show up?
<WaltzingAlong> uga: you may also have noticed that i was not helping kirk but i jumped in to take some of the thanks passed around ;)
<mark__> but they don't seem to relate it to issues with their graphics cards
<uga> WaltzingAlong: LOL. No, actually I didn't =)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<mark__> is there any initiative that tries to banish abbreviations such as "lol" "rofl" "wtf" or "rtfm" from the universe?
<WaltzingAlong> iks
<WaltzingAlong> mark__: dyswit? iks!
<notv> waltzingalong thanks much!
<WaltzingAlong> notv: glad it is working
<notv> i think my atheros card is magically working too, this is pretty sweet
<uga> mark__: try #windows. I believe those are banned there
<uga> oh lol, there's actually people there!
<kirk> yes it is! thank you so much
<kirk> i would be drowning in linux if it wasn't for you guys
<ScorpKing> kirk: so it's all working now?
<mark__> it seems that this mem allocation error occurs rather often with laptops...
<WaltzingAlong> kirk: eventually you would have figured out you needed only stand since the water was not above your knees anyway
<kirk> let me test with a cd
<mark__> you think i might try a new mobo bios?
<WaltzingAlong> mark__: could be with the bios, could be with media readers,
<mark__> but i know the address it shows is my graphics cards address
<mark__> media reader would be a card reader?
<m477> how check how many i have free space on disk ?
<mark__> what's a media reader?
<WaltzingAlong> mark__: yeah. well
<WaltzingAlong> m477: df -
<WaltzingAlong> m477: df -h
<m477> thx
<WaltzingAlong> later!
<mark__> well
<mark__> do you think the nv driver would have a workaround for this mem allocation stuff but not the "nvidia" driver?
<alesan> how can I install the nvidia dirvers from the command line?
<alesan> the nv one is giving me many problems
<kirk> quick question, theres a directory i made on my desktop, now it wont let me delete it
<mark__> you think i should try that:
<mark__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460765
<mark__> ?
<ScorpKing> kirk: sudo rmdir /home/kirk/Desktop/dir
<notv> hmm maybe its not working...i have ndiswrapper and the wireless driver installed for my ar5007eg
<notv> it even pulls up the different wireless networks available, but it wont connect for some reason
<notv> do i have to tinker with some other settings?
<lnx_> someone know how to view priview of movies in konqueror ( like you see mini pictures of or the first lines of text files . . . ) ?
<emilsedgh> lnx_: !info kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins | lnx_
<emilsedgh> !info kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins: au/avi/m3u/mp3/ogg/wav plugins for kfile. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 496 kB
<lnx_> emilsedgh , i talk about movies not audio
<ScorpKing> kirk: uhm? so the cd-rom is working?
<emilsedgh> lnx_: it worked for me :)
<lnx_> emilsedgh , you can see preview of wmv , avi , mpg files ?
<lnx_> i already have it and still i cant view preview , someone have idea ?
<flake> should I go with gdesklets or screenlets, or is there another..
<flake> screenlets don't have transparency without running compiz or similar
<aantipop> how do i get icons into ccsm ?
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubunturos> anyone knows of an alternative to raspppoe client in windows
<ubunturos> !raspppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raspppoe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info raspppoe
<ubotu> Package raspppoe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubunturos> !info rs-pppoe
<jussi01> ubunturos: isnt kppp what you are after?
<ubotu> Package rs-pppoe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> !info kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 675 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<ubunturos> jussi01: no, alternative to raspppoe
<ubunturos> jussi01: isn't kppp just for dial-up connections?
* jussi01 dosent know what raspppoe for??
<ubunturos> jussi01: http://www.raspppoe.com/ - for info
<jussi01> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jussi01> ubunturos: does that help...
<ubunturos> jussi01: may be it will.
<ubunturos> jussi01: I did see the document earlier. I hope, pppoeconf runs at my friend's place
* ubunturos is about to leave to his friend's place to install Ubuntu Linux
<jussi01> ubunturos: good luck!
<Argazm> hi guys
<ubunturos> jussi01: :) - thanks.
<Argazm> What makes Kubuntu better than the normal Ubuntu ???
<ubunturos> Argazm: KDE and out of box
<jussi01> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<jussi01> Argazm: neither kde or gnome is better, its a matter of choice
<Argazm> I've heard that kde uses a lot more memory
<aantipop> not a lot
<jussi01> Argazm: a little, but not much
<aantipop> wont hurt your gigabyte or whatever ram modules
<jussi01> Argazm: go google kde vs gnome, there are more than enough resources...
<Argazm> I must admit tho, K3b is a damn good burning suite... beats gnomebaker hands down
<Argazm> jussi01: I've been reading google results for a while now, I'd rather hear it 1st hand...
<jussi01> Argazm: this is the support channel for kubuntu, we can help you with solving problems, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic for such discussions
<Argazm> oh, ok... thx
<danya> hello .. I have a problem when i want 2 save a session, with all the nice  accesories, it boots again like i didnt save nothing!!
<enjoi1216> hey room whats up ?
<Zvezdichko> nothing
<enjoi1216> you know i wonder if wine can run myspace messenger
<enjoi1216> but see heres the thing that sucks about wine though
<enjoi1216> it's like you have to have windows XP or win vista installed on your system in order to get an emulator to work
<yybrazo> ciao
<feimao> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2500+ at 1831 MHz (3665 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 133 proc's, 4.38min up
<enjoi1216> because i would like to be able to get Win apps to work on Kubuntu with just having Kubuntu installed alone bare bones without even having to run Windows on your hard drive
<enjoi1216> anyone in this room have an opinion
<enjoi1216> on what i just typed
<enjoi1216> anyone at all
<gnomefreak> enjoi1216: window apps need something else to run on linux like crossover-office or wine
<Zvezdichko> or cedega
<Zvezdichko> for games
<enjoi1216> well tell me this gnome
<Zvezdichko> Actually, Linux is wonderful and there are a lot of good programs
<Zvezdichko> enjoi1216: what do you want to know about gnome
* gnomefreak wonders what he means by tell him
<Zvezdichko> gnomefreak: are you a fan of gnome?
<enjoi1216> like is it mandatory when you are running an emulator on linux like is it mandatory to have Windows installed on your hard drive also is what i'm trying to find out
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: you can say that
<Zvezdichko> yes, but right now KDE is better
<gnomefreak> enjoi1216: you dont need to install windows if your app runs on one of the 3 listed
<Zvezdichko> better integration, better software
<enjoi1216> i know that gnome but thats not answering my question
<Zvezdichko> as for Gnome I have only a few apps - Rhythmbox, Epiphany...
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: doesnt matter what is better, as it is an opinion and offtopic for this channel
<enjoi1216> like if you are running Linux alone
<enjoi1216> ok
<enjoi1216> and lets say that you want to run a Windows software application on Linux
<Zvezdichko> enjoi1216: you may see it is you type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Zvezdichko> then you install wine
<uga> enjoi1216: first try wine, if it fails, try something like crossover, or go vmware-like things
<enjoi1216> then my question is in order to do so do you have to have Windows installed on your PC in order to run a Windows application on Linux is my question
<gnomefreak> enjoi1216: and i said no
* garfield what folder holds the bookmarks for konqueror?
<enjoi1216> ok
<gnomefreak> please re read what i said
<Zvezdichko> enjoi1216: no. you may build a fake windows drive
<enjoi1216> no i understand you
<Zvezdichko> it's a fake c:
<enjoi1216> all i wa trying to do is get straight to the point
<Zvezdichko> but it's not the same c: as /dev/sda1 for example
<enjoi1216> well see because the thing is is that i am wanting to install myspace messenger on Kubuntu but i don't know if it will work or not
<uga> enjoi1216: well, run it under wine and see the result ;)
<enjoi1216> well but do you know if it will work
<uga> if I did, I'd have answered differently ;)
<enjoi1216> uga send me the link so i can download wine
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* garfield what folder holds the bookmarks for konqueror?
<gnomefreak> myspce messenger may be too new to run on wine
<gnomefreak> garfield: should be in profile
<uga> enjoi1216: you just need to "apt-get install wine"
<uga> well, uhm... it's on the standard repos or had I added it?
<gnomefreak> uga: multiverse i think
<gnomefreak> !info wine feisty
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<gnomefreak> universe
<uga> ahk
<enjoi1216> well i'm on the wine webpage looking now and i don't see anywhere where i can download wine from and what version that i need to install
<gnomefreak> enjoi1216: enable universe repo and install it with apt
<enjoi1216> i have the adept manager on my KDE start menu programs
<enjoi1216> i don't have apt on my pc
<kraut> moin
<enjoi1216> so what do i need to do gnome
<enjoi1216> hey uga where do i find apt at on my KDE start menu
* garfield what folder holds the bookmarks for konqueror?
<enjoi1216> ??
<garfield> gnomefreak: i only find firefox profile
<gnomefreak> garfield: your not looking in ~/.kde
<enjoi1216> uga are you there
<uga> enjoi1216: apt isn't gui application, it's a command line one
<gnomefreak> garfield:  i dont have the path atm but all kde is in ~/.kde somewhere
<danya> hello .. I have a problem when i want 2 save a session, with all the nice  accesories, it boots again like i didnt save nothing!!
<enjoi1216> ok well teach me how to go about doing these things because i'm somewhat Linux illiterate
<enjoi1216> because i need hands on instructions
<uga> enjoi1216: there's application installers on your menu too. No need to go command line
<uga> unfortunately I can't help you out right now myself, since the whole of my desktop is running an unstable version of kde
<uga> can anyone help him out find out any apt frontends he may have?
<enjoi1216> but apt uga is not on my menu is what i'm saying at all
<uga> enjoi1216: I know. The problem is I cannot help you out trying to find out the applications taht _are_ on your menu
<uga> because the desktop you are seeing isn't what I'm running right now
<enjoi1216> ok
<uga> what was that kde frontend...
<uga> somebody remember?
<enjoi1216> what are you running uga are you running ubuntu or Kubuntu
<enjoi1216> ??
<flaccid> what are you going on about uga
<uga> enjoi1216: kubuntu
<enjoi1216> well see thats what i am running also
<enjoi1216> i'm running the saame thing
<uga> flaccid: nothing myself. Try tell him how to install applications from teh gui. I cannot remember the gui app names
<uga> flaccid: I'm running a kde4 svn desktop right now, so I cannot dig the menus ;)
<flaccid> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<flaccid> what format are these applications packaged in?
<uga> flaccid: he needs to install wine, so first he needs to enable universe and then apt it
<uga> but as he doesn't know about linux I'd rather not tell him do so through command line
<uga> oh well, a sec. I'll start up a second desktop =)
<gnomefreak> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<gnomefreak> :)
<flaccid> enjoi1216, install the package via adept manager which is the graphical front end
<uga|away> oh now yes
<uga|away> heh, what was the nick I was talking to? =)
<gnomefreak> uga|away: enjoi1216
<gnomefreak> or flaccid
<uga|away> ah, thanks. The kde4 desktop went all black when I switched
<uga|away> enjoi1216: okay, _now_ I'm running what you are running ;) Go into the menu, System->Manage Packages (Adept Manager)
* flaccid tries to wake up
<uga|away> enjoi1216: then on the menus, follow: adept->manage repositories
<BluesKaj> 'morning all ...up early this morn :)
<uga|away> enjoi1216: on the first tab (kubuntu software), check "community maintained opensource software"
<uga|away> enjoi1216: then press close, and select "fetch updates"
<uga|away> that will update the list from the new "universe" named repository
<uga|away> search for wine, and install it
<combinio> if i want to connect my LCD monitor via DVI - do i need some extra drivers ?
<uga|away> now lets see if I can fix the kde4 desktop :/
<danya> how can I edit the source list ?
<danya> I tried gedit /etc/ .... but I cant seem to save it
<alligator> salut !
<combinio> danya: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list IN KDE
<fkm> danya: You need super user privileged
<fkm> privileged > privileges
* garfield ask BluesKaj for hot coco tea*
<BluesKaj> a hint , check system settings/advanced/windows applications , will install wine without searching
<BluesKaj> coffee coffee!!
<flaccid> i want beer
<lozzy> Kubuntu seems to be having problems with my primary dvd+rw. It'll pick up on it after a reboot, but when the kde apps touch it they have a tendency to crash (kaffeine,k3b). My other drive seems to be ok. I've rolled back to an older kernel, but no luck. Everything else is great by the way, fantastic KDE distro.
<BluesKaj> 7:12 in the morning here , no beer til this afternoon
<danya> combinio : how about on gnome?
<flaccid> true
* xp_killer said to flaccid sorry there are miners here
<enjoi1216> hey uga does community software need to be checked or unchecked
<enjoi1216> ??
<uga> enjoi1216: checked. That means enabled
<combinio> danya: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> i hope they dig me up some gold then
<uga> after that fetch update
<uga> s
<combinio> danya: and then type your password
<xp_killer> q_p
<enjoi1216> because on the community software the box has an x in it representing that it has been checked
<lozzy> Occasionally the whole of KDE will go down and flash up errors on a console screen about /dev/hdc
<combinio> .........if i want to connect my LCD monitor via DVI - do i need some extra drivers ???
<flaccid> combinio, nope
<lozzy> Does anyone have any suggestions/experienced something similar?
<BluesKaj> lozzy , have you set up your BIOS to look both dvd/cd drives first, then the floppy (if you have one) and lastly the HDD ...that's the best sequence for kubuntu, it seems
<combinio> flaccid: so if it doesn't work it means that there something wrong with DVI cable ? :/
<enjoi1216> ok uga i found wine on the update list and i requested an install on the wine update to make sure it was installed on my sytem
<lozzy> You mean the boot sequence? Why would that matter?
<combinio> or there might be other reasons ? :] 
* xp_killer anyone who is noob like me :) if there planing to play around with the source.list,xorg.gonf and fstab should make an emergency backup on a usb key.you never know what could happen ;)
<BluesKaj> lozzy, dunno why but ,we had a similar prob a while back and the user solved his prob with that setup
<uga> enjoi1216: have you selected "apply changes"?
<lozzy> well, it's worth a try.
<uga> enjoi1216: it's when it begins installing
<lozzy> thanks.
<enjoi1216> yeah and it is downloading the program right now
<uga> okay
<enjoi1216> i'm waiting on it to download
<gnomefreak> xp_killer: look for the file with the ~ at the end from hidden files that is a backup :)
<flaccid> depends on what edited the file if there is a backup
<uga> enjoi1216: you install all software on kubuntu this way. No need to go for internet links
<uga> well, mostly
<xp_killer> gnomefreak: ok
<flaccid> read the software guide pasted before :)
<enjoi1216> well see i checked the details when wine was installing itself and it said i had an error but i think ti installed itself though
<uga> uhm
<roberto> hi, I have a problem with kubuntu. I have an isdn connection (so I'm using isdnctrl) and it's fine if I use apt-get or, for example, Konversation. When I try to use Konqueror or Kopete they can't go on internet. Konqueror tell me immediately: An error occurred while loading website_name.
<gnomefreak> xp_killer: sources.list and xorg should
<roberto> with firefox no problem
<roberto> it seems to be a problem only with kde programs
<uga|away> enjoi1216: view->show last package run->show details
<uga|away> you may see the error there, possibly?
<uga|away> not too sure
<flaccid> roberto, you could try #kde
<roberto> flaccid: do you think it's a kde problem...maybe you're right :)
<gnomefreak> make sure konq. isnt set to use a proxie
<gnomefreak> i think its a kubuntu issue not upstream
<roberto> no I checked that
<flaccid> roberto, yeah they have had problems like that in the past, thats for sure
<roberto> no proxy
<uga|away> enjoi1216: else, just test it by opening a terminal (menu->system->terminal program (konsole))
<uga|away> then in order to run a windows installer, just type "wine setup.exe" for  example
<flaccid> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<uga|away> you can do that with konqueror too
<flaccid> wine guide ^^ that doesn't get you drunk
<uga|away> flaccid: heh, cheers
<xp_killer> :/
<prudvi> how to update the system after first install
<xp_killer> prudvi: sudo apt-get updat then sudo apt-upgrade
<flaccid> prudvi, there will usually be an icon in the tray saying updates available. you just click on it
<prudvi> yea
<prudvi> got it
<uga|away> xp_killer: apt-upgrade is 404 =)
<uga|away> xp_killer: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<flaccid> no need for cli
<prudvi> flaccid >>  what are the best repos available for kubuntu
<flaccid> prudvi, the supported ones. depends entirely on what you need...
<kcg> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<xp_killer> uga|away: 404?? no dist upgrade
<prudvi> ok
<uga|away> xp_killer: 404== not found =) That command doesn't exist here
<uga|away> apt-get dist-upgrade should work though
<uga|away> xp_killer: apt options are: apt-cache,apt-config,apt-ftparchive,apt-key,apt-sortpkgsapt-cdrom,apt-extracttemplates,apt-get,apt-mark
<flaccid> sometimes its best to give only the information needed
<BluesKaj> 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<uga|away> BluesKaj: that's what I suggested =)
<flaccid> kubuntu is a desktop OS
<shinda> hey guys, i downloaded some kde patches that  I needed and was wondering how I installl, apply them? from my understanding its patch --b [ORIGFILE [PATCHFILE] ]  but how I find the ORIGFILE for instance kdelibs I tried locate but recieved dozens of results
<BluesKaj> ya gotta give some ppl the whole command , no "understood" stuff
<flaccid> newbies don't need cli
<xp_killer> uga|away: what are u trying to tell me?
<uga|away> BluesKaj:
<uga|away> [13:27]  <uga|away> xp_killer: apt-upgrade is 404 =)
<uga|away> [13:27]  <uga|away> xp_killer: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<uga|away> BluesKaj: _I_ did ;)
<uga|away> xp_killer: you are suggesting to use "apt-upgrade"
<uga|away> that command doesn't exist =)
<xp_killer> yes apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> don't flood uga|away
<BluesKaj> err don't forget sudo
<uga|away> flaccid: what should I do, just ignore questions directed at me?
<uga|away> and accusing me of pointing out wrong instructions when all I did was fixing them? =)
<flaccid> uga|away, just don't flood
<xp_killer> prudvi: sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> uga|away, i never did such a thing
<BluesKaj> no accusations , just reminders
<xp_killer> uga|away: :p i was in a hurry to run in the bathrrom
<uga|away> flaccid: others did, and I just responded. I don't see I flooded anywhere. Just a two liner paste to point out backlogs
<flaccid> uga|away, you must be blind. you pasted 6 lines in a row a few seconds ago
<xp_killer> lol
<uga|away> flaccid: I must be blind, yes 6 lines, 2 pasted, 4 typed
<flaccid> either way its 6 lines.
* xp_killer flaccid feel like kickin someone early in the mornning to wake up
<uga|away> oh my. flaccid how do you expect me to paste 3 lines and then respond to two people in less than 6 lines
<uga|away> must be hard
<uga|away> anyway, help them out yourself
<flaccid> i don't expect you to do anything uga
<flaccid> sweet
<BluesKaj> hey flaccid, uga|away... let's not fill the page with flames
* xp_killer READY FIGHT
<flaccid> problem is gone now
<xp_killer> euh lol?
<xp_killer> uga nooooooooon
<xp_killer> lol
<xp_killer> flaccid:  reminde me of Tm_T
<xp_killer> :p
<uga> flaccid: fuck off. Btw, don't flood you pasted like 10 lines in a row in less than  minute
<uga> now cya
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: there this website http://fullanimes.free.fr/animes-episodes-ddl-sexy.php?id_anime=867 it play good in firefox but in konqueror it bugs out and slows down my pc
<flaccid> lol
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, then don't use konq , prolly doen't have the right plugins installed
<simen> hey folks any1 here who play`s wow and can give me some help with the installing/updating?
<flaccid> probably because that site is coded quite badly particularly in the javascript/behaviour area
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: yeah but i dont like to surf with 2 web browser
<xp_killer> i perfer konq
<xp_killer> flaccid: i tink so
<flaccid> simen, i think there is a decent howto on the wiki
<simen> flaccid i know but it only says how to install and i mannaged that... the problem is to update...
<BluesKaj> yeah, konq doesn't work on some sites at all , one or 2 have refused to load...one even refused in to play video FFcuz the site "doesn't support your OS"
<flaccid> oh ok, sorry i can't help further on that simen
<xp_killer> simen: google is everyone best friend :)
<flaccid> its more that sites don't work for konq than konq working for the sites
<flaccid> ie. web standards
<simen> xp_killer: fine will keep trying... sick of googling for the problem:P all the answers are telling me how to install not to update:P but tnx anyway^^
<xp_killer> simen: google have a way bigger brain
<BluesKaj> yeah, well as far as I'm concerned if it doesn't work then it's prolly broadly tuned for IE
<flaccid> more like the developer sux. IE can do standards, 90% of devs are just non standard
<nazgjunk> flaccid: that's not a complete truth
<nazgjunk> i haven't yet seen a browser that did exactly what it should with css
<nazgjunk> and IE6 had trouble with some aspects of frames
<Danix> alguien habla espaol?
<enjoi1216> hey uga are you there
<djdarkman_> nazgjunk: IE is not famous for being compatible with specs
<arash> seriously, is there any difference bewteen Kwrite and Kate? They seem to be exactly the same :p
<enjoi1216> hey darkman
<djdarkman_> arash: you can open only one file with kwrite
<flaccid> nazgjunk, no browser does, doesn't mean that it can't do what is required
<enjoi1216> i have the wine program installed on Kubuntu machine
<enjoi1216> and i can't figure out how to download myspace im
<djdarkman_> myspace has an im?
<enjoi1216> it's like a messenger program
<enjoi1216> yeah
<enjoi1216> yeah all it is
<djdarkman_> don`t you know what protocol it uses?
<enjoi1216> is it's like yahoo messenger
<enjoi1216> Windows XP
<djdarkman_> !kopee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<djdarkman_> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<djdarkman_> lol
<Danix> :O
<Danix> !Hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danix> xD
<Danix> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Danix> xD
<Danix> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<djdarkman_> enjoi1216: wait a sec i`ll check this out
<enjoi1216> well see i can download it
<enjoi1216> but it asks me what to open it with
<enjoi1216> then if i save it i can save it to my desktop
<shinda> anyone have experience with xinerama on kde?
<enjoi1216> but then when i try to open it to install the program on my machine then it's like it doesn't do anything
<BluesKaj> !info-kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash> enjoi1216 , hmm , it actually might be worth checking out the alternatives :), that is Kopete
<BluesKaj> strange
<pag> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<arash> BluesKaj , yes, it's extremely strange if you ask me.
<BluesKaj> aha pag got it :)
<enjoi1216> ok but how do i go about getting the new Kopete
<enjoi1216> i mean i know that i could check it out through the adept manager
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, which vers number or is it a dev version
<BluesKaj> ?
<djdarkman_> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<djdarkman_> lol
<djdarkman_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> opera is the shiz
<BluesKaj> opera works well on feisty
<enjoi1216> i don't think it lists one Blues
<djdarkman_> opera is the coolest browser on earth :)
<flaccid> oh yeah!
<arash> hmm, shouldn't the size of the packages you download with adept be a lot a lot smaller, couldn't it just download the source code and then compile it?
<djdarkman_> arash: that would be mega slow
<arash> djdarkman_: why :p ? are the sources bigger than the binaries?
<djdarkman_> arash: they are smaller, but it takes too long for the system to compile them
<enjoi1216> hey darkman
<arash> djdarkman_: ah, are they Written in C++?
<enjoi1216> is there anything i can do other then Kopete to get myspace im to install itself and working on my computer
<djdarkman_> arash: it depends on what program are you alking about
<flaccid> arash that would defeat the purpose of a binary package
<djdarkman_> enjoi1216: kopete is a multy protocol IM
<runlevelten> What protocol is myspace IM?
<djdarkman_> enjoi1216: kopete is kompatible with yahoo , msn and many more, but I think it ins`t with myspacwe
<arash> hmm, Im always programmiing in pascal, so it takes 3 secs to compile :p.
<djdarkman_> runlevelten: it`s something like MSN but not quite
<enjoi1216> then i guess i'll never be able to run myspace on my Kubuntu machine
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, the latest kopete is installed with kde by default from the versions available at sourceforge etc
<flaccid> myspace just requires flash
<runlevelten> The problem is not many programmers seem to use myspace, so someone's gonna have to pay for support I spect.
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216,  I mean they are the same
<flaccid> basically the myspace devs can't dev...
<djdarkman_> enjoi1216: the problem is with myspace
<enjoi1216> ok flaccid then if myspace requires flash then how do i hands on training in this room go about installing flash and installing myspace im on my machine
<enjoi1216> ok tell me how darkman
<flaccid> !flash | enjoi1216
<ubotu> enjoi1216: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<enjoi1216> yeah ubotu but after i install flash then how do i install myspace im
<enjoi1216> see there exists another problem
<djdarkman_> enjoi1216: try with wine
<arash> man, you are cracking me up :p , you are talking to a bot ;)
<djdarkman_> arash: it happens if you are unfamilliar with IRC
<killo69> ans
<killo69> nas
<lnx_> ineed help i try to fix this two days - someone know how i can view preview of movies ( when i browse in ntfs local driverrr ) in konqueror ?
<arash> lnx_ : you want to see them in konquerer, but not media player, right?
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, if you do a google search , you'll find several refernces to ppl using 'pidgin' to run the myspace IM on linux...looks like it'll take a little work tho.
* djdarkman_ rarely uses konqueror
<waylandbill> I'd use konqueror if it used my ff extentions
<flaccid> myspace is a website isn't it
<flaccid> oh myspace im ?
<lnx_> arash , not , not this at all , i talk about preview like images have preview and instead to see and image icon you see small picture , or in text fiels you have preview with icon that have the 4 first lines of the text file
<waylandbill> myspace im. never heard of it.
<flaccid> crazy
<arash> lnx_: ah :), how come I didn't think of that :)
<enjoi1216> well blues would you be willing to help me out with it because the reason why i'm trying to do this is because i have a lot of local friends that i email and communicate with on myspace
<flaccid> enjoi1216, i think you should complain to myspace for lack of linux support and standards
<djdarkman_> I`ve herad of myspace but this is the first time I hear that it has an IM too
<lnx_> :( i try to know how to do it two days
<enjoi1216> well i need to know how many people are willing to help me out with installing it
<bjwebb> hi
<enjoi1216> installing it hands on that is
<bjwebb> x is broke :S
<enjoi1216> because i know blues probably would
<waylandbill> Must be pervs need an im too.
<flaccid> probably no one enjoi1216
<enjoi1216> shutup flaccid you are a hater
<flaccid> i try to avoid supporting crap software personally
<bjwebb> x, froze, i killed it using alt+sysrq+k, texmode, reset
<BluesKaj> sorry enjoi1216 , i'm not much of an IM user and relly don't know much about them ...as far as email is concerned , any email client should be able to send messages to your friends at myspace.
<bjwebb> how do i start it again?
<flaccid> enjoi1216, im on freenode, i have the right to speak
<enjoi1216> if you are going to be software prejudice
<flaccid> its might right to be enjoi1216
<enjoi1216> yeah but not to offend people and plus freenode is government funded
<flaccid> enjoi1216, maybe this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184223&page=3 but they mainly back up my claims
<enjoi1216> and if you offend someone you can get in serious trouble
<flaccid> i don't see how i could be offending anyone by stating facts
<arash> enjoi1216: man calm down... He's just suggesting that you try alternative open software, which is what freenode is all about
<flaccid> thanks arash
<BluesKaj> flaccid, enuff already
<flaccid> im not doing anything BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ppl have the right to try software that others don't approve of
<enjoi1216> well i'm trying to get help and it feels like no one wants to help me you people need to understand i'm just as normal as anyone in this room is i'm just trying to get better at Linux and making things work on Kubuntu
<flaccid> BluesKaj, i never said they didn't...
<flaccid> enjoi1216, myspace im does not work on linux. there is a petition for it if you wish to sign it.
<enjoi1216> well it blows because you can download the wine emulator and not even wine will accept it and run it through wine
<enjoi1216> it's aggravating
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, the problem is that the social sites like myspace  setup proprietary IM apps that they assume will only be populated by windows users ...it's not deliberate , it's just benign neglect.
<flaccid> thats the case for a majority of windows software thus the reason for projects like cedega and crossover
<flaccid> vendors need to support linux in this case myspace has failed to support anything but microsoft users
<arash> I don't get it, Microsoft started a new IM protocol with name of 'MySpace'? Like their old MSN-protocol ?
<waylandbill> I prefer open software. any hint of proprietary and I shy away.
<enjoi1216> well anyone in this room that has an account with myspace or that supports software compatability needs to wite Tom of Myspace and get on him and tell him that there are just as many Linux Kubuntu users if not more and that he needs to make myspace im compatable with Linux
<enjoi1216> and arash
<enjoi1216> Microsoft didn't start myspace
<waylandbill> noone said MSFT started myspace
<enjoi1216> the person who started http://www.myspace.com/ was Tom
<flaccid> myspace was sold enjoi1216, Tom doesn't have much to do with it now
<enjoi1216> thats what everybody knows him by
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, did you try to install it under wine ...I had a similar problem with neotrace not running the exec file , but I used the install application file in wine and it worked , voilsa , i have neotrce pro running on kubuntu
<flaccid> BluesKaj, enjoi1216 confirm support in wine db for this application first?
<enjoi1216> yeah but he still manages the sight because i see him on there when i'm on my windows machine
<enjoi1216> ok and how do i do that
<enjoi1216> ?
<flaccid> no he doesn't manage it anymore, thats a myth. newscorp bought it for 580mil dollars..
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, do you have wine installed?
<enjoi1216> yeah but i don't know how to use wine is the issue
<flaccid> it may not even be supported by wine, that needs to be checked first..
<BluesKaj> flaccid, ok would you like to check it ?
<flaccid> looking now
<flaccid> myspace im wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3398  . mixed results, but success for some
<arash> enjoi1216 , you tried 'wine <filepath>' :p ? but let flacc cehck if its working
<enjoi1216> ok
* garfield make note to his self to send a letter to MEGAUPLOAD to tell them he hates them >_< *
<enjoi1216> and how do i do that?
<arash> open a shell, type 'wine ', then drag the file you want to install in the shell, press 'paste in' in the pop-up that appears when droping in the file
<arash> (don't press enter after typing in 'wine ' !)
<flaccid> basically if it crashes when run under wine as arash advises, you will have to wait for support to improve. for most people myspace im fails
<arash> yep, but tell your friends to use jabber ! (j/k :p =
<flaccid> reading the appdb entry, its not going to work at this stage
<flaccid> yes tell them to use jabber!!
<flaccid> do you still think im a hater, enjoi1216 ?
<enjoi1216> this really sucks
<enjoi1216> by the way now where do i find the newscorps website at
<enjoi1216> is it liek newscorp.com
<arash> !google | enjoi1216
<ubotu> enjoi1216: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<flaccid> first result in google...
<xp_killer> google is your friend
<enjoi1216> well do you think that newscorp will try to shut myspace down
<flaccid> not at this stage
<enjoi1216> but like do you think myspace will live on is what i'm asking
<flaccid> i hope not
<enjoi1216> flaccid quit hatin
<enjoi1216> so what if everybodys into it
<enjoi1216> they have independent myspace groups you know
<flaccid> i never used the word hate in any way enjoi1216 . im a web developer. myspace is not web standards so it just doesn't cut it...
<enjoi1216> but still it's a popular thing that everybody is into
<enjoi1216> i mean good lord flaccid
<enjoi1216> i don't care if you are a homosexual gothic person looking to make new friends
<flaccid> you do realise that the reason it doesn't work for you is because they don't use standards or support open software...
<enjoi1216> thats very independent
<enjoi1216> and myspace would even support that
<flaccid> i think you are reading more than what my words say
<enjoi1216> no i'm just saying
<enjoi1216> you need to quit looking at myspace like it's sold out
<enjoi1216> like it's the popular thing to do
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, you have to try to make things happen in linux by doing some things by yourself . We're here to help , not hold your hand and there's no need for personal comments either.
<flaccid> can you stop putting words in my mouth. everything you have said about me, i never said at alll
<flaccid> thank you BluesKaj
<enjoi1216> yeah well that maybe that myspace is sold out but there are different and independent people on there
<xp_killer> sweet
<enjoi1216> like gothic people
<enjoi1216> independent label punk rockers,computer programmers,networkers,people that like that snowboard,and all sorts of people
<flaccid> this has nothing to do with goths lol
<BluesKaj> the goths and visigoths lived 1000yrs ago
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: does it have anymore important files beside the fstab,source list and xorg.conf?
<enjoi1216> it's popular and independent is what i'm saying
<enjoi1216> yeah i know you have heard abotu myspace pedifiles
<enjoi1216> but thats everywhere you go
<flaccid> thats irrelevant. we are talking about support, not popularity
<flaccid> !offtopic
<enjoi1216> i understand that
<BluesKaj> enjoi1216, enuff already
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* flaccid goes to get beer
<enjoi1216> but all i'm saying is that you say it's closed source like it's a bad thing but all i'm saying is that it is a nice website
<enjoi1216> gothic people are still living today Blues
<Tuna> enjoi1216: gothic is as well a historic phase several hundret years ago.
<Tuna> Blues: Gothic is as well  youth movement of melancholic thought, black clothes and pale faces.
<flaccid> lo
<flaccid> +l
<Tuna> Do you know what the current status of startup skripts in gutsy is?
<enjoi1216> yeah but still it is in music and dressing in black
<flaccid> the status is they should work?
<Tuna> have they already replaced the init.d skripts?
<flaccid> perhaps you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<enjoi1216> and Tuna:goths are around it's just different and changed now
<Tuna> enjoi1216: no you mean punks: they are about being different.
<Tuna> not you mean rappers
<bart_> #ubuntu-nl
<Tuna> no you mean <hipster>
<Tuna> no ou mean being a youth
<wers> openoffice.org's icons do not follow my system icons... how do I change them?
<ubunturos> any KDE docs developers around?
<vlt> Aaaarg! Stop it! What is this?!? I clicked on a link in Konqueror and now a task I would translate as "HTTP cleanup program" runs in klipper for at least 3 minutes and a little jumping document icon next to my mouse pointer makes me wanna scream. What is this?
<enjoi1216> yeah but still i know a girl thats gothic and she's a sweetheart
<arash> vlt , you wanna remove the jumping icon XD ?
<[nrx] > being gothic isn't just about what you look like and wear or the music you listen to, it's a way of life
<vlt> arash: Yes, at least this. What does the box do right now?
<arash> vlt: the box?
<vlt> arash: the system, kde, konqueror watever ...
<vlt> what*
<arash> vlt: you want to know how to remove the jumping icon?
<Tuna> vlt: it is waiting for a process to indicate it is alive.
<Tuna> vlt: if that process died before, it won't signal that.
<vlt> And what is it? What is this "HTTP cleanup program"?
<arash> vlt: I think the name of the program is quite descriptive :)
<Tuna> lol
<vlt> arash: It cleans up HTTP? ;)
<arash> vlt: I would wildly guess cookies and cache-data
* vlt always wanted to move the 3xx status codes to 7xx ...
<flaccid> http is already pretty clean iirc
<deviance> What port does IRC use?
<SlimeyPete> 6667
<flaccid> depends on server. usually 667 - 7000
<flaccid> 667 sorry as per SlimeyPete
* flaccid shuts up now
<deviance> Is there any point forwarding that point
<deviance> port*
<Tuna> deviance: depends on what you want to achieve. I'd say: maybe?
<vlt> deviance: from where to where?
<flaccid> only if you run an ircd
<deviance> Ah okay
<deviance> Just thought it might reduce lag
<arash> isn't port forwarding only for running servers? I'm not experienced with this at all though ;)
<ubunturos> any KDE docs maintainer around?
<flaccid> nah when you connect to irc as a client its outgoing not incoming
<deviance> Ah okay
<arash> ubunturos, you want a document manager (office program?)
<flaccid> ubunturos, not really the chan for them
<ubunturos> arash: no,
<deviance> Why did kubuntu come with no man pages?
<Tuna> ubunturos: I think #kde-docs is the place to search, but it seems deserted atm.
<ubunturos> flaccid: umm, was guessing
<flaccid> deviance, because thats what the ubuntu doc team decided
<ubunturos> Tuna: nobody seems to be active there
<Tuna> ubunturos: Yeah, I've seen that.
<Tuna> It's been like that some days now.
<Tuna> Perhaps because nixternal's internet is down?
<ubunturos> Tuna: thanks, looks like there's activity there :)
<ubunturos> Tuna: nixternal's internet is up again, he had emailed a post to kde-docs
<Tuna> ubunturos: Can't see any activity there...
<zipper> Okay guys listen up. I need your help to test load on a new server. Need 5 (or more) people at 213.115.187.200:28004 pass: pickup      - Thanks
<flaccid> zipper, this is not a testing channel
<zipper> oh
<zipper> sorry
<khaije1> quiet this morning...
<soon> Hi folks - Kubuntu 7.04. Apparently no sound when recording from my microphone - any suggestions what to look at? I've checked the Kmixer settings - turning on Mic Boost gives me audible noice, but still no sound from the mic
<soon> (sound play back works fine with system .wav files)
<flaccid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> soon, see if the above helps and also check alsamixer from konsole to see if kmix missed any channels for input
<soon> thx
* xp_killer tinks he god king kong in his bed room :/
* xp_killer king kong ki kik ki ki kong :D
<xp_killer> >_<
<xp_killer> flaccid: i'm a little board what can i do on linux to amuse my self? :/
<gN__Hydra> i need help
<gN__Hydra> i want to restart my network
<ubunturos> !ask | gN__Hydra
<ubotu> gN__Hydra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gN__Hydra> becouse i do something and i blow up the wifi =/
<xp_killer> :/
<xp_killer> u blow the wifi?
<gN__Hydra> sorry my english , not blow up, but the config is not working...
<gN__Hydra> becouse i put the wlan, in mode, "dynamic" in the settings
<gN__Hydra> but now, doesn't work the wifi  =(
<gN__Hydra> i need to restart
<gN__Hydra> some help =/
<BluesKaj> !wireless | gN__Hydra
<ubotu> gN__Hydra: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<franz> anybody knows of a great guide in setting up an smtp server? :-)
<gN__Hydra> mmm..
<franz> !find smtp
<ubotu> Found: clamsmtp, esmtp, esmtp-run, hotsmtp, libesmtp-dev (and 18 others)
<gN__Hydra> do you have some url in spanish?
<gN__Hydra> hahaha
<BluesKaj> !es | gN__Hydra
<ubotu> gN__Hydra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gN__Hydra> yes i know dude
<gN__Hydra> im in kubuntu-es rigth now but, everybody is SLEEP!
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - is it possible to stop kubuntu from grabbing usb devices? i need to access my tomtom inside vmware
<gN__Hydra> alguien
<gN__Hydra> vido aca?
<Super_Cat_Frog> anybody know which process detects usb devices, so i can just kill it?
<gN__Hydra> ok im going out
<gN__Hydra> thx
<gN__Hydra> =)
<franz> anybody knows of a great guide in setting up an smtp server? :-)
<Super_Cat_Frog> franz: there's one on howtoforge
<Super_Cat_Frog> for postfix, i think
<franz> Super_Cat_Frog, thanks, i'll take a look :-)
<BluesKaj> Super_Cat_Frog, dbus ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> BluesKaj: i realised it was hald, so ive killed it and theyre not being grabbed any more, but vmware still isn't detecting them
<BluesKaj> vmware , yeah ...it's a bit more trouble, but i just dual boot ,I just boot into windows if i need to do something there, which is very seldom these days
<Skyrider> Salut quelq'un parle franais et pourrez m'aidez s'il vous plait ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | Skyrider
<ubotu> Skyrider: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<khaije1> Super_Cat_Frog: i'd recommend restarting hald (or just the whole system) and using pumount on the devices while double-checking the vmware settings
<Skyrider> thanks
<Super_Cat_Frog> khaije1: i forgot to add a usb controller to the vm
<vlt> Hello. I want to rotate my screen 90 (c)cw. What option do I need for xrandr? "--orientation"? And what value?
<khaije1> Super_Cat_Frog: these things always seem simple in retrospect :-)
<vlt> `xrandr` returns "Current rotation - normal" and "Rotations possible - normal"
<vlt> aaah, "normal" doesn't mean "yes" here but "normal, and only normal" (which also could be "no") ... ok
* xp_killer vlt got me confuse :/
<khaije1> later all!
<jeffm> Hi, all.
<jeffm> I'm on a laptop with 1920x1200 resolution and I just installed the latest NVidia drivers.  When I did so, however, the fonts used by KDE got quote a bit larger.
<jeffm> KDE still thinks they're 9 point, but they appear larger on screen.  Anyone know how I can tell X what DPI to use for my monitor?  THe setting in KDE appears to have no effect.
<bodigempal> halo?
<bodigempal> ada yang dari indonesia?
<bodigempal> quit
<bodigempal> q
<[nrx] > try /quit
<[nrx] > :)
<naknomik> Are the desktop effects that are available on Ubuntu, available on Kubuntu?
<flaccid> which desktop effects are you referring to
<naknomik> flaccid: beryl, compiz?
<SlimeyPete> compiz/beryl do work, but kwin sometimes conflicts with them
<runlevelten> Weird... installing libapache2-mod-php5 doesn't provide me with a php5.load... that's not right is it?
<flaccid> which version of ubuntu are you on
<SlimeyPete> I have no window borders, personally (which doesn't bother me)
<naknomik> SlimeyPete: I'm on Feisty.
<flaccid> !find php5.load
<naknomik> flaccid: I'm on feisty
<ubotu> File php5.load found in libapache2-mod-php5
<flaccid> !info beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<psicobra> hi does any one know how i would burn a floppy image to floppy
<naknomik> I have beryl-kubuntu installed. The problem is aquamarine keeps dieing
<flaccid> just like SlimeyPete said
<flaccid> !info compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flaccid> compiz-fusion in gutsy
<runlevelten> compiz-fusion is very nice :)
<naknomik> Can I upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<flaccid> yes
<psicobra> i have a floppy img file how do i get it onto a floppy? any one know?
<flaccid> its still in beta
<flaccid> its native in gutsy
<runlevelten> It's not in there. :\
<naknomik> flaccid: no problem. I'm just trying out KDE, my work desktop is still Ubuntu.
<flaccid> beryl works will if you don't have the conflict problem with kwin
<flaccid> will=well
<naknomik> flaccid: I think the problem I'm seeing is different, aquamarine quits with some weird error.
<flaccid> ah ok
<runlevelten> No, it is in there, but it isn't being pulled out.
* runlevelten wonders if it's his setup.
<naknomik> When I start beryl (from the Beryl Manager) as window manager, kwin goes away, and aquamarine fails to start.
<flaccid> do a beryl --replace from konsole
<naknomik> If I start aquamarine again on a command line, I see error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169Failed to open device
<flaccid> when fresh, then pastebin me the error
<flaccid> !baddevice | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flaccid> you can fix that with the above
<flaccid> its not related
<naknomik> but I still don't have window decorations
<flaccid> lets see the error out from starting beryl including when you select aquamarine
<naknomik> I can move windoes with Alt-Left Button, they are wobbly etc., I have cubical desktop
<naknomik> How do I capture those errors?
<flaccid> login with kde and no beryl, then start beryl by beryl --replace from konsole then select aquamarine if its not by default then pastebin any output from konsole
<flaccid> we will ignore any baddevice X errors which are due to wacom
<naknomik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Zvezdichko> is it safe to add several nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<Zvezdichko> ?
<ackbahr> Hi there! I've got problems upgrading to Feisty Fawn.... Could somebody help?
<Zvezdichko> nameserver alabala, nameserver alabala1 and so on
<naknomik> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37537/ here's the complete output
<flaccid> Zvezdichko, do it on separate lines. nameserver x.x.x.x per line
<Zvezdichko> okay, thanks
<Zvezdichko> :)
<flaccid> so no error naknomik
<naknomik> flaccid: so is this the kwin issue?
<psicobra> how do i check and repair a floppy disk
<flaccid> not sure naknomik , perhaps ask in #beryl ? im not sure where you would go from here to work it out
<flaccid> np Zvezdichko
<naknomik> hummm...
<naknomik> I'm just trying out KDE, never used it.
<naknomik> Amarok is excellent!
<flaccid> totally
<naknomik> I was also trying to get KDE 4 from backports, doesn't seem to work.
<naknomik> I followed instructions here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php to add KDE 4 session and the session indeed starts, but I get a blank panel with two big blobs 'This object could not be loaded'. That's all!
<flaccid> hectic
<mulander> hi all
<naknomik> aahhhh I'll just get a gutsy iso and install.
<mulander> quick question - I'm trying to run a DVD but when I try to open it in kaffeine it spits out errors about permission problems with dvd device, but when I browse to a .vob file on the same cd via konqueror and tell kaffeine to open it then it runs fine. Any ideas what setting am I missing?
<mulander> anyone?
<BluesKaj> mulander, it is strange alright.I have to ask. Do you have libxine-extracodecs , libdvdcss2 & w32codecs installed ?
<mulander> BluesKaj: yes all of them.
<jalvesaq> Hello!
<jalvesaq> I'm trying to install kubuntu, but ubiquity hanged at 83% --- configuring hardware. Does anyonw know what to do?
<mulander> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<dwidmann> jalvesaq: fire up the live cd again, open the program konsole, time in ubiquity. You should be able to see exactly where it hangs and probably get an error message of some sort.
<jalvesaq> Thanks! I try that.
<dwidmann> naknomik: I have the same problem, let me know if you find anything out
<jalvesaq> bye!
<dwidmann> (though, I'm running it in gutsy, so that won't fix the problem)
<jalvesaq> I'm running gutsy 14 september build. amd64.
<mulander> hmm 1 out of 2 dvds did run properly right now.
<mulander> could it be that I'm missing some weird codec?
<BluesKaj> mulander, I think dwidman gave me an idea..run kaffeine from the konsole and see what the errors are.
<mulander> BluesKaj: already tried that, no interesting output
<mulander> BluesKaj: only Failed to open device.
<BluesKaj> mulander, commercial releases ?
<mulander> BluesKaj: I played those dvds on arch linux, and gentoo linux
<dudeicles> could anyone tell me the ctrl+alt+del alternative for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yeah, that message is std
<mulander> dudeicles: ctrl + alt + backspace for restarting X server.
<dudeicles> how about to force quit software?
<dwidmann> ctrl + esc to bring up the process list
<dudeicles> lol that one works fast
<mulander> BluesKaj: the weird part is that I have all the codecs installed, 1 dvd works, for the other kaffeine says that it can't read the source. But the .vob files can be run by kaffeine via konqueror.
<dwidmann> ctrl + alt + esc to xkill (cursor of doom included free of charge)
<dudeicles> but I just wanted to kill 1 program that just wouldn't close. LOL
<dudeicles> what is the cursor of doom?
<dudeicles> lol
<dudeicles> ah cursor of doom. nice
<sander_> somebody clue me on something here
<BluesKaj> mulander, the only thing i can think of is to reinstall kaffeine with adept
<sander_> i've a problem that strikes me as more than a little bit odd
<mulander> BluesKaj: I don't think that could solve the problem.
<sander_> i recently bought some hardware and everything aint as it's supposed to be
<flaccid> dang
<dwidmann> mulander: try running "kaffeine dvd:///dev/dvd" in konsole and see if it bears fruit
<sander_> the box locks up, / has been remounted ro sporadically etc. et.c
<flaccid> evening Jucato
<sander_> and now, whenever i try to start an application, it segfaults and dumps the core
<sander_> blender, opera, mplayer, gxine
<sander_> you name it, it just goes KADUNK!
<sander_> however, this only happens to applications that aren't written specifically for KDE
<mulander> same error but much more output from the terminal
<Jucato> thank you flaccid
<sander_> basically, if the name of the application starts with a K, i'm all good
<sander_> any clues?
<mulander> libdvdnav language en and pl not found, could it be the case?
<dwidmann> sander_: this happens a lot? maybe you should run memtest?
<sander_> dwidmann: i have, and it turns up no errors
<dwidmann> sander_: start them from konsole, see if you get any more info on the error
<sander_> alright
<sander_> thanks
<dwidmann> mulander: might be
<mulander> ok guys, thanks for your help it was the fault of the cds not the system.
<naknomik> Does KDE 4 work in Gutsy?
<ubuntu> i have emerald with compiz
<ubuntu> i want to install others effects
<BluesKaj> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> which package can i install to have better efeccts
<ubuntu> thanks
<naknomik> ubuntu: install beryl-kubuntu
<ubuntu> ok
<Jucato> naknomik: please see the topic of the channel
<Jucato> (last link)
<naknomik> motd
<naknomik> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naknomik> How do I see the topic of the day?
<Jucato> naknomik: er.. just look up? (if you're using konversation)
<naknomik> I'm using kopete
<Jucato> oh.. type /topic I think
<naknomik> Topic for #kubuntu is Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: <----- that's all I got
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<waylandbill> *** The channel topic is "Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php".
<circassia> hey
<circassia> deutschsprachige da?
<soulrider_> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> !de | circassia
<ubotu> circassia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<uttar1> I have installed kubuntu through apt-get on my ubuntu desktop. How do I delete all data (packages) related to ubuntu (including configuration files) ?
<Jucato> uttar1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<uttar1> Jucato: Thanks
<Jucato> as for removing the config files (in /etc of course) as well, insert --purge after "apt-get remove"
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<mrksbrd> what is the terminal command to pull up device list???
<Jucato> !away > esteve
<Jucato> mrksbrd: lspci and/or lsusb?
<Jucato> lshw is more detailed I think
<mrksbrd> na neither one of them do what i'm looking for
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: What ARE you looking for?
<knowledge25k> hello can somebody help me out with this  redhat-cluster-suite
<mrksbrd> what i need is to show like /dev/sbd1 ......... or /dev/scd0
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: sudo fdisk -l?
<mrksbrd> thats right ty J
<Jucato> heh.. "devices" huh? :)
<n8k99> knowledge25k: i'm not certain that is the right channel for that
<Azzco> Why is the login sound so loud?
<knowledge25k> where should i go
<stdin> knowledge25k: try #RedHat
<alan__> How can i change my pendrives name?
<knowledge25k> BUT I DON'T HAVE RED HAT ON MY SYSTERM\
<Jucato> !caps | knowledge25k
<ubotu> knowledge25k: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> knowledge25k: isn't it a redhat product? *redhat* cluster suite?
<stdin> knowledge25k: and "hello can somebody help me out with this  redhat-cluster-suite" << redhat product, redhat channel
<Stashman> this isn't mschat?
<stdin> Stashman: if it was you'd get popups ;)
<knowledge25k> i'm try to istall looking glass on my computer i keep reciving that message
<flake> should I use gdesklets, superkaramba, or other.. what's the latest greatest desktop apps
<flake> screenlets?
<Stashman> lol
<Jucato> flake: you're on KDE? it'd be best to use superkaramba
<flake> and running compiz will give them transparency, like no black square around the clock?
<Stashman> ok, just installed ubuntu....and this is #kubunto .....
* Stashman looks for the exit
<Jucato> flake: um.. current desklets are known not to work well with compiz afaik
<Jucato> not entirely sure
<stdin> windowless windows don't work well with it, no
<dudeicles> does anyone know how to make a gamepad work in xmame?/
<dudeicles> mine used to work, now only the buttons work, not the d-pad
<dudeicles> I have 2 controllers and both of them work in xmame, just the buttons. for some reason the d-pads dont' work on any of them.
<deviance> Whats the codec for .wma files if it exists?
<stdin> deviance: w32codecs
<stdin> !w32codecs | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<deviance> Hmm, i have that installed but Bashee still doesnt let me play thoes filse
<deviance> I am not sure about amarok.
<stdin> deviance: as long as they aren't DRM'd
<deviance> Nope, ripped from a CD
<deviance> They shouldnt be DRM;d, how can I tell?
<stdin> deviance: they normally aren't unless you buy them
<rediz_> cant edit filesystem. terminal su enter passwrd still wont let me edit file
<deviance> stdin: What package allowes K3B to rip in mp3?
<deviance> I'm gonna rerip the CD and see if that works.
<stdin> deviance: libk3b2-mp3
<rediz_> devia nce. love your your work keep it up
<deviance> How do you know so mich :P
<deviance> Installed already, but k3B wont let me rip
<stdin> deviance: experience :p
<deviance> rediz_: What do you mean by that?
<Zvezdichko> any hints how to remove kde4 completely
<Zvezdichko> ?
<HayaBusa> hello.
<Zvezdichko> hello
<HayaBusa> i used live cd on emachin to test the system
<Zvezdichko> may I call you MUSES-C?
<rediz_> must be another deviance sorry
<HayaBusa> i turned off the live cd but before process was finished i removed the CD
<stdin> Zvezdichko: just remove all the kde4* packages, kdebase-workspace and kdelibs5
<deviance> It could be me, what do you mean :P
<carlos> holas tengo problemas al instalar kxine uso kubuntu feisty
<Zvezdichko> thanks
<HayaBusa> now when i boot , it dosn't pass the system screen where it says F10 FOR BOOT AND F2 FOR SETUP
<rediz_> games deviance
<carlos> hola
<carlos> hola
<carlos> como estan
<deviance> Damn, not me,Im not famouse yet
<HayaBusa> What has gone wrong
<carlos> como estan
<rediz_> lol
<carlos> espaol
<Zvezdichko> oops... kde4* selects the normal KDE also
<stdin> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> Zvezdichko: use adept and search for kde4
<ninhobomba> hello... anyone knows how to lookup cd information from amarok on the internet?
<rediz_> cant log in as root to edit files any help please
<HayaBusa> can live CD damage system biose ?
<stdin> !root | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zvezdichko> HayaBusa: I don't believe so
<stdin> HayaBusa: no, not at all
<HayaBusa> when i removed the live cd by accident , now i have no way booting anymore
<rediz_> when itasks for pw just enter?
<Zvezdichko> hmmm
<HayaBusa> i didn't let it finish turning off
<Zvezdichko> check your BIOS settings
<HayaBusa> i can not enter that either
<stdin> rediz_: use sudo and use your password
<rediz_> i'm in thnkz
<HayaBusa> do you know how i can reset biose without removing  system info ( flushing ) to factory default ..
<naknomik> HayaBusa: There should be a jumper on your mobo to reset bios
<HayaBusa> thanks
<Zvezdichko> proceeding with ubuntu-desktop...
<Zvezdichko> ops wrong
<eNtRoPiA> hi guys!
<dudeicles> does anyone here know a channel I could go to for help setting up my controllers?
<rediz_> trying to install kfreeflight. when in dir use command ./configure, and get
<rediz_> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-oldld': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized
<rediz_> configure: error: /bin/sh admin/config.sub i686-pc-linux-oldld failed
<rediz_> is this an old game
<dudeicles> is there a newer version of this game?
<stdin> rediz_: try with --host=i486-linux-gnu --build=i486-linux-gnu
<as2000> how do you get rid of that annoying squishy bouncy thing next to the mouse pointer?
<rediz_> tryed itan got. error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<stdin> rediz_: you need to install build-essential
<rediz_> where can iget?
<SlimeyPete> rediz_: adept/aptitude/apt-get (take your pick)
<aan> hai,does anyone know how 2 make kbuntu like mac OSX????
<SlimeyPete> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rediz_> wot/where is adept/aptitude/apt-get
<SlimeyPete> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<rediz_> is it command line
<stdin> rediz_: adept is a GUI
<SlimeyPete> rediz_: adept is GUI, others are CLI
<SlimeyPete> rediz_: they're the main way of installing software. Adept is available via the K menu.
<stdin> rediz_: Kmenu > system > adept manager
<rediz_> Kmenu > system > adept manager is installed but cant see in menu/system
<rediz_> not in pref or admin
<stdin> rediz_: are you on gnome ?
<rediz_> unbuntu. not shaw. i'm newbie
<stdin> rediz_: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is KDE
<revo> hi
<revo> I've a problem when kopete is running: Alt+Tab kicks me to KDE-Loginscreen
<rediz_> how can i tell which 1
<aan> thx 4 the info
<stdin> rediz_: is the desktop brown?
<SlimeyPete> rediz_: if you have a K in the bottom left corner then you're on KDE/kubuntu.Click the K, then go to the "system" submenu (NOT the system preferences application)
<SlimeyPete> adept is in there. Click on it.
<stdin> if it's brown it's gnome, if it's blue it's kde :p
<blkdg> hi, i would like to modify kubuntu so that my students can use it in our school's lab.  The problem is that I need their internet connection to go through our school's proxy server.  Where would I begin reading information about this?
<rediz_> it was brown. no k in bottom left
<rediz_> all option at  top
<stdin> rediz_: then it's Ubuntu Gnome
<blkdg> also, if i do edit the proxy.sh file if it exixts, can i make this change permenate?
<rediz_> so i cant use with this system
<stdin> rediz_: the Ubuntu channel is #ubuntu and see the synaptic guide here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<stdin> blkdg: the proxy settings are in system settings > network settings
<stdin> blkdg: under "proxy" as it happens :)
<aan> by the way,wich is better,adept installer or synaptic????
<jhutchins> blkdg: You should probably begin with the Linux Systems Administrators' Guide, and the Network Administrator's Guide, then this may give you proxy specific information: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Firewall-HOWTO.html
<stdin> aan: neither is "better"
<jhutchins> synaptic has unnecessary gui garbage.
<SlimeyPete> Adept is buggy IME
<blkdg> thank you.  how can i make these changes during the remastering process so that subsequent isos' that i burn will use the proxy?
<stdin> SlimeyPete: it's newer, it was made for kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> I personally prefer Synaptic, but at the end of the day they both achieve the same ends
<rediz_> got synaptic. how do i open it
<SlimeyPete> stdin: yeah, I realise that. I may well switch to Adept once it's matured a bit.
<SlimeyPete> rediz_: click on it in the menu. But if you're using Gnome you're better off asking in #ubuntu.
<rediz_> thnks. ;)
<jhutchins> blkdg: I'm not sure, remastering's a bit of an art.
<aan> I use adept but when i install a lot of packet,sometimes the instalaltion is unsuccesfull,so i want to try synaptic.
<blkdg> i will be remastering because i would like to add jdk to the iso.
<aan> What do you suggest???
<jhutchins> blkdg: This may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<SlimeyPete> aan: try it and see
<SlimeyPete> if you prefer synaptic, stick with it :)
<jhutchins> aan: apt-get or aptitude
<logixoul> Hi. Is there a simple, foolproof way of making everything in a dir, including subdirs, have 777 permissions, forever?
<blkdg> thanks jhutchins
<stdin> logixoul: yes, but 777 is the number of the devil
<aan> ok then,i'll try to use synaptic.
<logixoul> stdin: heh
<jhutchins> stdin: No, 777 is the NEIGHBOR of the devil.
<jhutchins> stdin: Or is that 668?
<jon_> can someone help me with my wireless connection on my laptop? i have ndiswrapper and the driver but somethings not working
<stdin> in linux it's 777, just because that's the least secure permission (well almost))
<stdin> logixoul: "sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir"
<logixoul> stdin: I know that, but later on some files turn out to get other permissions. For example files svn updates, or files I open&save from another user...
<logixoul> I'm on the verge of setting a "sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir" cronjob for midnight :)
<stdin> logixoul: ahh, we'll that's umask, that's set in /etc/profile but I don't think you can set it per-directory, just per user
<jon_> is there a channel for atheros cards?
<Artimus> I just installed Rhythmbox in Kubuntu.  When I run it, I get a rhythmbox process and no GUI...  There's no errors reported to the standard output.
<stdin> logixoul: just set the guid bit and have all users be in that group
<logixoul> stdin: well, the dir I wanted to set it to is /home/oneOfTheUsers so that suits me perfectly :) thanks
<logixoul> stdin: so I should change the "umask 022" to "umask 777" there?
<logixoul> stdin: and then set the guid bit to /path/to/dir?
<stdin> logixoul: no, 777 would translate to permissions of 000
<logixoul> oh. 000 then.
<logixoul> damn, I'd better google this umask thing out :)
<logixoul> ok, let's hope it worked :)
<stdin> logixoul: just set the directory to to be group writeable and set the gid bit, so all files created will be in the group of the parent dir
<logixoul> GID or GUID?
<logixoul> I think you meant GID the first time, right?
<stdin> logixoul: I think it's actually called GUID, not sure now :p
<stdin> logixoul: or SGID ;p
<stdin> logixoul: it's "chmod g+s" anyway
<logixoul> "Globally Unique Identifier" or "Group identifier" or "Silicon Graphics" :)
<logixoul> ah ok
<jon_> how come when i try to use gedit i get this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<tid-wave> hello. even though I didn't set dhcp for any interface the dhcdbd daemon is messing up my network configuration. why ? and how can I disable dhcdbd?
<pag> !baddevice | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<dhq> i wanna play a movie and stream it on the network at the same time live how do i do this
<jhutchins> dhq: Read the docs for vlc.
<logixoul> dhq: simply open it in Kaffeine
<jon_> pag it wont open gedit tho
<dhq> logixoul, kafine and then do what
<logixoul> dhq: fileopen url
<jalvesaq> Hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu gutsy on amd64. I followed the suggestion made here some minutes ago, rebooted, and restarted ubiquity in konsole. Ubiquity didn't output any message to konsole, but this time I noted that the installations hangs when there is a message about the installation of language support. And it seems that the problem is that apt-get doesn't run. The output of "LC_ALL=C apt-get -f install" is "E: Unable to write mmap - msync (0
<jalvesaq> Success)   E:  The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.". Does anyone knows a solution to this problem?
<dhq> logixoul, i wanna play a movie file and it should stream on the network
<pag> jon_, does it give any other error msgs?
<logixoul> dhq: aha, and?
<dhq> logixoul, well thats about it i wanna play videos which others can view whwn i play it at the exact position
<logixoul> dhq: rephrase that.
<dhq> logixoul, see if i am watching a movie i want it to be viewed on other pcs
<jon_> pag X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171, major opcode: 150 minor opcode: 3
<logixoul> jon_: will it open kwrite?
<rediz_> thank nickrud, dl ing now :)
<pag> jon_, other kind of errors... those BadDevice errors mean pretty much nothing
<deichgraf4> moin
<jon_> it finally opened gedit, about 3 or 5 minutes later
<jon_> is there a way to make it not fail to open device ? it never did this before
<jhutchins> jon_: Yes.  Read the article you were referred to.
<SlimeyPete> jon_: might be worth checking /etc/X11/xorg.conf and removing all input devices which you know you never use
* ScorpKing forking off.
<stdin> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<rediz_> anyone know beat dj mixng software
<tid-wave> How can I disable a dbus service ? is there a GUI tool for that ?
<rediz_> anyone know best beat dj mixng software please?
<rediz_> anyone know best dj mixng software please?
<Alp`> rediz_: fruity loops for windows ;)
<jon_> what is synaptics touchpad
<NickPresta> !patience | rediz_
<ubotu> rediz_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rediz_> ok sorry. wasnt trying to be rude or impatience
<blkdg> hi, i looked at the networking howto that i was told to look at, but i don't want to run a squid server. i just want my student's browsers to go through the schools proxy server.
<blkdg> i hope that maid sence
<blkdg> made.
<_4strO> blkdg:  did you look at  : K / system settings / mandatory proxy server ?
<fkm> Is there a possibility to start a linux (the first time, i.e. livecd) without the need for a monitor?
<blkdg> no. i will look now
<fkm> Some sort of livecd that boots the system and then opens a ssh server
<fkm> I got a computer which doesn't give me any picture. It will be a server anyway. So after the installation I won't use the AGP slot anyway
<arash> Hi, I wonder, is there any reminder applications (that does something every 3 min, at specific times, etc)
<logixoul> arash: kalarm?
<_4strO> !cron arash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cron arash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !cron | arash
<ubotu> arash: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<blkdg> _4strO: i can't see what you are telling me to look for.
<_4strO> blkdg: oups : K / system settings / network configuration / mandatory proxy server
<arash_> eh, i disconnected, you said anything meanwhile?
<bigleon> Good morning.
<blkdg> _4strO: do you mean from within the OS or a document that you are telling me to read?
<blkdg> i think you mean an OS
<_4strO> yes
<blkdg> in that case i'm in win xp right now.
<blkdg> oh
<blkdg> ok, so if i do reboot and make the change in the mandatory proxy server area, how can i make that change stick after i remaster the image?
<_4strO> blkdg: sorry i dont know about that
<_4strO> blkdg: but i think you dont have anything to do, beacause the change will be write in a config file
<blkdg> ok, thanks i will try.
<blkdg> thanks again.
<carlos> espaol
<carlos> espaol
<carlos> espaol
<carlos> espaol
<pag> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tid-wave> where can I complain for the poor quality of NetworkManager?
<logixoul> tid-wave: in #opensuse
<tid-wave> btw why is this included in ubuntu ?
<tid-wave> it's really crappy
<tid-wave> I mean .. it really makes my network connection unusable
<logixoul> no, it's convenient, and, in some cases, irreplacable
<logixoul> that you have problems with it is another matter
<rediz_> anyone know how to start flightgear after it installed. i'm in the install dir but cant see the file run it
<tid-wave> logixoul: how can I just disable networkmanager ?
<logixoul> rediz_: if you installed it the proper way (with apt), it should probably appear in KMenu.
<logixoul> tid-wave: no idea for Kubuntu. look in the network settings.
<rediz_> installed in ubuntu. im in instll dir but dont know how to start
<rediz_> tryed shearchig for .exe
<SlimeyPete> rediz_: tried just typing "flightgear"?
<Shinobi> how to register my account?
<Shinobi> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<NickPresta> rediz_, open up a Konsole and navigate to the directory (cd directory name). Then, post the output of 'ls -la' (sans quotes) in a pastebin.
<Shinobii> :D
<NickPresta> :)
<ScorpKing> to run flightgear type fgfs
<gustavo> is there any reason why my nfs works with 192.168.2.93/32 but dont with 192.168.2.0/24 ???
<tom__> any one can tell me where to get any more or better applications
<rediz_> says not found
<jussi01> !adept | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NickPresta> tom__, I'm not sure what you mean "better applications". There are many, many applications in the repository. Any specific application you want?
<Shinobii> .
<tom__> no im just checking it out
<tom__> thanks
<NickPresta> tom__, make sure you enabled universe and multiverse for even more applications
<NickPresta> !universe | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<darlok> How do I uninstall software that was installed by compiling the source?
<NickPresta> darlok, in the source directory, `make uninstall`
<somiran> how can i install new style in amarok
<darlok> NickPresta: I don't have the source directory anymore.  I'm trying to install a new version and I only have the source for the new version, but want to remove the OLD version first.
<somiran> [red] how to install new style in amarok[/red] 
<NickPresta> somiran, Settings > Configure Amarok > Appearance >
<somiran> i did that
<NickPresta> darlok, hmm. I'm not sure then. Would it be fine to just install the new version in the same location as the old? It should overwrite...
<NickPresta> somiran, and what seems to be the problem?
<somiran> and also downloaded a new style but i did not see that in pop down menu
<NickPresta> somiran, did you click on the "Install New Style" button to install the style?
<somiran> ya
<somiran> but it did not change anything
<NickPresta> somiran, you have to close the "Configure" window and reopen it to have the new style in the drop-down menu. Once you reopen it, you can select it from the drop-down menu and then hit apply.
<superkiwi> Hey, in Ubuntu you have a application where you can select 'restricted drivers', but in kubuntu, I can't find anything similar. Are the drivers for my video card installed in the install or are only generic drivers installed?
<kkathman> superkiwi:  generic
<superkiwi> ow, so how do I install restricted drivers in Kubuntu?
<kkathman> but if you installed it using ubuntu, its there
<NickPresta> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<NickPresta> superkiwi, `sudo apt-get install restricted-manager`
<SlimeyPete> superkiwi: you can manually install nvidia/fglrx drivers via adept, or you can install the restricted manager.
<kkathman> its just harder in kubunutu
<superkiwi> thanks
<kkathman> you have to enable the restricted repos, install the particular driver
<kkathman> ubuntu does make that much easier
<kkathman> why kubuntu doesnt do that I don't know
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu has a smaller development team.
<SlimeyPete> I guess they just haven't had time to implement it yet
<kkathman> SlimeyPete:  yeah that might be it
<superkiwi> hmm, how do I run the restricted manager application after it's downloaded?
<NickPresta> superkiwi, `restricted-manager`
<superkiwi> ah, thanks
<kkathman> or just add "restricted" to all the appropriate sources in your sources.list, run sudo apt-get update and download your drivers
<kkathman> alternately, if you have nvidia, just go to their site, download the NVIDIA driver, and sh that file, choosing to compile the interface
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know the process for submitting a package to the universe repository
<superkiwi> Cool, it's downloaded and installed. THanks everyone, restart is needed.
<NickPresta> !motu | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<kkathman> Doctor_Nick:  actually there was a big demo yesterday on using the launchpad utils to create and submit packages
<Doctor_Nick> carp
<Doctor_Nick> kkathman: was it archived or what :/
<NickPresta> kkathman, where?
<kkathman> Doctor_Nick:  im not sure if it was or not - you might could go to #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel and ask  not sure
<kkathman> I just got the announcement in the mailist
<Josue> 
<Josue> espaol
<Josue> espao
<Josue> espaol
<NickPresta> !es | Josue
<ubotu> Josue: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minnozz> Hi, I was gone from my computer this afternoon and at a certain time, I saw (at somebody else's pc) that I went offline @ MSN. Syslog says 'IRQ 17: nobody cared' at the exact same time I went offline. What's this?
<bigleon> prolly someone runninga  script
<naknomik> What packages do I need to pull to enable Compiz-fusion on Kubuntu (gutsy)?
<NickPresta> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naknomik> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bigleon> try a google theere nak
<naknomik> bigleon: tried, nothing turns up
<NickPresta> !gutsy | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<NickPresta> try asking in #ubuntu+1
<bigleon> Try making google focus on ubuntu.com with prefences
<kkathman> naknomik: you have to add repos and install multiple things
<kkathman> naknomik:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kkathman> follow that exactly
<Minnozz> what does this mean? http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=986
<naknomik> kkathman: that's for feisty, I'm on gutsy
<kkathman> should be the same
<kkathman> gutsy should have it as standard - the dev team voted just this week on that
<gnomefreak> kkathman: its been installed by default but only certain cards are enabled by default (mostly intel card iirc)
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(martijn/#kubuntu) jussi01: hehe, i want the effects installed by xserver-xgl
(stdin/#kubuntu) !baddevice | pillowpants
(ubotu/#kubuntu) pillowpants: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
(pillowpants/#kubuntu) i keep getting that when i open certain programs from the terminal
(kyubiii/#kubuntu) im having this big problem, yesturday i was here ask about the flash plugin that was failing, they helped me and flash began to work correctly, but now the problem is back, every time I try to open a flash web page the browser crashes
<zblach_> hey all. quick question. kpanel is stuck locked. how can I manually unlock it?
<zblach_> clicking 'unlock panel' does nothing
<pillowpants> killall kpanel
<pillowpants> then the command to restart it
<pillowpants> which is... i forgot
<zblach_> kicker
<zblach_> the lock is persistant
<astan> hm. when is gutsy scheduled for release?
<emilsedgh> zblach_: kpanel? I dont know it, if you mean the Panel (kicker), then right click->Unlocl Panel
<zblach_> astan: end of october
<astan> zblach_: alright.
<zblach_> emilsedgh: it's stuck locked. clicking unlock panel has no effect
<pillowpants> kicker, yeah
<pillowpants> astan: i do believe gutsy is already out
<stdin> pillowpants: no, it's not
<zblach_> pillowpants: end of october
<zblach_> and there are no dcop controls to unlock it either
<kyubiii> any1 flashplugin help??
<jon_> it seems like i have to depmod -a and aticonfig --initial everytime i restart. why is that?
<jon_> how do i fix X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169?
<stdin> !baddevice | jon_
<stdin> ...
<ubotu> jon_: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<jon_> stdin i went through this page earlier...i guess it didnt work for me
<stdin> jon_: you have to restart X after you do that
<jon_> stdin whats the command for restarting x?
<oem> hi is ther a skype.deb for 7.10 64 bit?
<stdin> jon_: logout and choose "Restart X server" from the menu
<stdin> oem: 7.10 isn't even out yet, so no
<stdin> oem: you'd have to use the feisty deb, if there's a 64bit one
<oem> hm.. k thanks
<oem> lol i have installed the skype-debian_1.4.0.99-1_i386.deb and its going
<oem> yuuhhuu
<kyubiii> anyone had a problem with the flash plugin that crashes the browser
<stdin> it does it all the time
<kyubiii> no one??
<emilsedgh> kyubiii: nspluginviewer crashes a lot of time, but it doesnt affect Konqueror for me...)
<Biovore> emilsedgh: same effect here on dapper and feisty and gusty
<reallyjoel> cant seem to find where to option for switching desktops by pushing mouse cursor to the border is
<MetaMorfoziS> reallyjoel > start kcontrol, and wait:)
<reallyjoel> =) Im looking through the KControl app, cant find it
<pillowpants> so gutsy comes out at the end of oct?
<jhutchins> reallyjoel: Right-click and configure the desktop - unless you're in compiz/bery/emerald/whatever.
<reallyjoel> Ah...
<slow-motion> hallo
<reallyjoel> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> reallyjoel > thats there somewhere...
<MetaMorfoziS> but easyer to find if
<MetaMorfoziS> you right click on a border of a winow
<MetaMorfoziS> settings or properties
<MetaMorfoziS> then the 5th icon from top
<MetaMorfoziS> my kde isn't english, i dunno how that in the english kde.
<reallyjoel> Now I got it, thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> np
<reallyjoel> Tried that setting for some days, never actually used it, have hotkeys, and accidentally used it a couple of times, so in the bin with that option! =)
<Carlospp> hol necesito ayuda
<Carlospp> no puedo entrar al ubuntu
<Carlospp> me sale No se puede iniciar servidor x
<stdin> !es | Carlospp
<ubotu> Carlospp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Carlospp> ok muchas gracias
<zblach_> wow. nothing I do to unlock kpanel works
<emilsedgh> zblach_: you tried to run it again?
<zblach_> yep
<zblach_> killed, edited kickerrc, reran it
<zblach_> even pulled the kickerrc file from another macine
<zblach_> no dice
<jalvesaq> Hi! Some hours ago I've tryied to install Kubuntu 7.10 (amd64 iso from 14 sept). Now, I'm back to my currenty i386 Feisty.
<waylandbill> jalvesaq: sounds like it didn't work. :)
<jalvesaq> The installation stopped at "configuring hardware"
<jalvesaq> Ubiquity title was "Installing language support", or something like that.
<jalvesaq> top indicated that ubiquity using CPU at 99%, and I guess that the problem might be related with the following dmesg line:
<jalvesaq> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
<jalvesaq> When I did "sudo apt-get -f install", the output was:
<jalvesaq> Reading package lists... Error!
<jalvesaq> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (2 No such file or directory)
<jalvesaq> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<emilsedgh> !paste | jalvesaq
<ubotu> jalvesaq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jalvesaq> Any idea of what might be causing the problem? And how do I use pastebin?
<CaBlGuY> sup guys...  where do I find the program files to change the preferences to open a certain type of file?
<jalvesaq> It's pretty easy to use pastebin! I pasted the text again + lspci at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37568/
<CaBlGuY> anyone??
<CaBlGuY> at all??
<CaBlGuY> :-/
<CaBlGuY> testing, testing, this thing on???
<CaBlGuY> :p
<stdin> CaBlGuY: in konqueror > settings > configure konqueror > file associations
<tsdgeos> CaBlGuY: kcmshell filetypes
<mini> bui
<CaBlGuY> no no..  all I need to know if where the program files are kept..  that's all..
<CaBlGuY> what folder..
<CaBlGuY> *is
<stdin> CaBlGuY: in ~/.kde/share/config
<jalvesaq> Perhaps it's better to ask my question at ubuntu-testing... I'll try there.
<zblach> hrm. if I were to replace kpanel, what would I use instead?
<emilsedgh> zblach: you tried reinstalling kicker from adept?
<zblach> a reinstall through adept?
<superbenny> how stable is the KDE4 Beta release?
<emilsedgh> superbenny: Beta 2?
<Carlospp> estimados amigos no saben que puedo hacer ya que no puedo loggear me salen varias lineas con "-bash: /dev/null: permiso denegado"
<superbenny> yes
<emilsedgh> superbenny: better than Beta1 :), is that enough?? :P
<zblach> shame gutsy comes with compiz and not kde4
<superbenny> ha is it stable enough to run a regular computer. like will it cause a lot of issue?
<superbenny> s
<Carlospp> HELPP I have a problem I cant enter to  ubuntu, and when I log appears a message that says "-bash: /dev/null: acces denied"
<emilsedgh> zblach: Gutsy? KDE4? sorry, why gutsy should include kde4?
<zblach> i mean, a shame that the release dates do not coincide
<stdin> !es | Carlospp
<ubotu> Carlospp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zblach> and a reinstall does nothing
<apetrescu> It will probably be backported to optional packages asap.
<emilsedgh> superbenny: no, it isnt good for regular usage, man, its Beta...
<superbenny> ok thanks
<jhutchins> emilsedgh: By which argument compiz should still be alpha and not default.
<jhutchins> kde4 is more stable/complete than compiz/beryl.
<emilsedgh> jhutchins: no, it isnt, kde4 IS unstable enough to be included in a distro
<jhutchins> ?
<tsdgeos> i think he meant "not to be included"
<jhutchins> kde4 is at least officially beta, compiz doesn't even know what it's project org is.
* jhutchins considers buying a new radeon so he can become experienced in all the ways compiz will fail.
<emilsedgh> tsdgeos: s/unstable/stable, sorry
<stdin> emilsedgh: in what universe is KDE4 to be considered stable?
<tazgodx> how do i install packages that are held back?
<Shadowcat> stdin: debian experimental
<Shadowcat> ;)
<stdin> tazgodx: use dist-upgrade
<tazgodx> i tried that, they are still held back
<stdin> Shadowcat: it's not, and not just because it has no launcher  :p
<stdin> tazgodx: then try "sudo apt-get install <held-back-package>"
<emilsedgh> stdin: well...personally I dont like that KDE comes into gutsy, people will YELL if it just crashes...and then lots of new 'KDE4 is ...' Comments everywhere
<stdin> emilsedgh: kde4 is inly in gutsy _if_ you install it, same as in feisty
<jhutchins> stdin: kde4 vs compiz
<stdin> compiz is needed to "keep up with the Jones's"
<arash> will we ever see KDE4 for kubuntu :) ?
<jhutchins> Joneses, yeah, i see that, the point is that KDE4 is more stable than compiz.
<stdin> jhutchins: not by much, but yeah
<stdin> arash: yeah, probably by default in 8.10
<arash> stdin: man, that will take like 2 years :p
<stdin> arash: like i said, that's when it will be installed by default. there will be packages before that
<arash> stdin: heh :), seems neat.
<tazgodx> i have a few packages with unmet dependency issues, is there an easy way to upgrade all the dependency issues?
<stdin> tazgodx: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<giovani> hmm, I'm having some odd problems with gnome/gtk applications -- gtk themes don't seem to be working
<giovani> when I change a gtk theme, all it does is change the colors, all the widgets remain completely blocky, square
<giovani> the only theme that seems to alter the widgets is the Qt theme, which, I'm not interested in using
<giovani> I should say, gtk2
<tsdgeos> giovani: somewhere you have set to use gtk-qt engine, you have to remove it
<tsdgeos> i think it is on kcontrol in the style section
<giovani> tsdgeos: no ...
<tsdgeos> something called "use this style for gtk" or something
<giovani> no, that is not set
<giovani> I don't see how that would make the widgets blocky -- turning that on actually works fine
<prak> is cvs installed with kubuntu?
<giovani> prak: not by default, no
<giovani> the cvs package provides it
<prak> http://www.pastebin.ca/698947, giovani
<prak> i'm not sure if i installed it
<prak> but basically i can't access any folders
<giovani> did you read the error?
<giovani> you most definitely have cvs installed, and it's working properly
<prak> ok
<giovani> the error clearly says "no route to host" -- you need to check your network settings, mainly the default route
<prak> how would i check the default route in my network settings?
<giovani> with the route command
<giovani> there should be a line with "default" under the "Destination" column
<giovani> that needs to be set to your gateway/router
<giovani> you can change that information manually, but the proper debian/ubuntu method involves writing the /etc/network/interfaces file
<giovani> or using one of the graphical network managers
<prak> i opened the interfaces file using nano now, giovani
<prak> it says "auto ath0"
<prak> next line "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<navets> do you guys mind looking at my website and giving me suggestions for improvement; http://navetz.com
<apetrescu> Hey, navetz
<apetrescu> Are you Tom McDonald's friend? :p
<tazgodx> is there a command line to dissable screensaver?
<prak> giovani, are you still there?
<giovani> prak: yes, I am
<prak> on my wireless connection in interfaces file, it says "auto ath0"
<prak> "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<giovani> that means it uses dhcp
<prak> do i need to change that particular line for the cvs to work on gputils and sdcc servers?
<giovani> this is a network issue -- I can't help you troubleshoot network problems
<prak> ok
#kubuntu 2007-09-16
<dmitrig01> any good VNC servers for kubuntu?
<rrbiz> krdc
<dmitrig01> hmm
<dmitrig01> I thought that was a client...
<rrbiz> krfb
<dmitrig01> I want to broadcast my screen
<rrbiz> krfb's what i always use and works pretty good
<emilsedgh> dmitrig01: krfb, as rrbiz said :)
<dmitrig01> ok, cool
<Biovore> there is a remote desktop option in kde: alt-f2 'kcontrol'  Internet & Network | Desktop Sharing
<Biovore> then use rdp to connect to your desktop from another computer (windows or linux)
<dmitrig01> ok
<waylandbill> rdp needs rdesktop installed. krfb and krdc use the vnc protocol.
<Biovore> well krdc can connect to a rdp session
<waylandbill> assuming you have a terminal server to connect to.
<waylandbill> krfb and krdc are installed by default. one is the client and the other is the server. It's basically everything you'd need.
<dmitrig01> which is which?
<waylandbill> !info krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 928 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<waylandbill> !info krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 503 kB, installed size 972 kB
<waylandbill> rfb is the server
<dmitrig01> ok
<frank_> huhu
<frank_> hallo jemand da?
<frank_> hallo
<NickPresta> frank_, which language?
<frank_> germany
<NickPresta> !de | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NickPresta> is that german? >_>
<frank_> ja
<frank_> weis net
<frank_> hallo
<arash> Hi, how do I simply create a folder in konquerer?
<frank_> was??
<frank_> hallo
<arash> ah nm, just wan't root
<frank_> was?
<frank_> what?
<arash> frank_ ; whats up?
<frank_> i m german
<arash> You want support in germany?
<arash> German*
<frank_> yes
<woohoo`> Can anyone help me connect to my wireless network using Kubuntu?
<woohoo`> Help appreciated
<arash> !de | frank_
<frank_> yes
<NickPresta> woohoo`, what seems to be the problem?
<woohoo`> Hi Nick
<ubotu> frank_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arash> frank_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frank_> sudo pppoeconf
<woohoo`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<woohoo`> I'm using this tutorial NickPresta
<woohoo`> And basically it says I've got to enable Universal Repository
<woohoo`> which I think and have tried to do
<frank_> danke arash
<arash> sehr schn! :) ( I hope that was right :P )
<NickPresta> woohoo`, are you using ndiswrapper or the native drivers?
<woohoo`> tried typing sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter   but it says the package cannot be found
<woohoo`> I was told to go to the Native Drivers
<arash> !find bcm43
<ubotu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<frank_> :-)
<NickPresta> woohoo`, you should have something in your sources.list that looks like 'deb http://MIRROR/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse'
<woohoo`> NickPresta: I was told to go to that and tried opening it before, but some of the devices failed t open
<NickPresta> woohoo`, if you get a couple messages about a bad device, you can ignore those. You must do a `sudo apt-get update` after you update your sources.list. Did you do that?
<frank_> im new in kubunto
<woohoo`> I typed that but it says it failed to fetch
<woohoo`> a number of sources
<NickPresta> woohoo`, could you pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and the output of `sudo apt-get update`?
<NickPresta> !pastebin | woohoo`
<ubotu> woohoo`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<woohoo`> Ok, but I'm on a windows machine right now, with my laptop next to me with kubuntu on, which isn't connected to the internet
<NickPresta> woohoo`, oh okay. See which repos fail to fetch and either comment them out or use a mirror (if it's the ubuntu repos).
<Schuenemann> hey, I have two versions of a program installed: one compiled myself and the other installed via apt-get. The link points to a version, how can I access the other
<woohoo`> I'm confused lol
<woohoo`> comment them out?
<woohoo`> use a mirror?
<Schuenemann> the program is zsnes
<adz21c> Hi, I seem to be having problems with dual monitor, I was wondering if someone could help me with it. I have posted a message on a forum http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98447 and so far got no reply, just thought I would also try here see if anyone else has any ideas
<rrbiz> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:1016  from this can i tell what ttyUSB0(x) i'm using ?
<NickPresta> woohoo`, can I PM you?
<woohoo`> Sure NickPresta
<Schuenemann> how can I know where a program installed by apt-get is?
<adz21c> Schuenemann: find the debs and check the files it installs
<Schuenemann> adz21c, how to check?
<adz21c> Schuenemann: i don't know how u do it with apt-get, has i am pretty in experienced with that, but if you use something like synaptic or aptitude it'll list the files for each package, or you can use apt:/ from konqueror
<adz21c> Schuenemann: in synaptic you search for the package, right click it, properties, then select installed files
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> it says it installed /usr/bin/zsnes, but if I run it, it starts the other version
<adz21c> do u install the deb package then install ur manual compile?
<Schuenemann> first I compiled version 1.51, then installed 1.42 with apt-get
<Schuenemann> maybe it didn't overwrite the 1.51 bin
<adz21c> seems like it could be the case
<troi_> Hey, I have an extern hdd that I would like to mount. I've mounted /dev/sdb1 to a directory, but when I try to access all the content has permissions rwx------, meaning only root can access the content. THe hdd is ntfs. Any help?
<Schuenemann> adz21c, can I extract that bin from the .deb ?
<adz21c> i would install the manual one to /usr/local/bin and manually call each
<adz21c> yea
<adz21c> debs are just kinda like tars
<Schuenemann> oh wait
<adz21c> download the deb and double click it then go to Data.tar.gz
<Schuenemann> if I ran with konqueror GUI, it runs 1.42
<Schuenemann> with konsole, 1.51
<adz21c> what are you running btw?
<Schuenemann> shouldn't bash look at current dir first, then links
<Schuenemann> zsnes (snes emulator)
<adz21c> :: shrugs ::
<adz21c> i would think konsole stops at the first it finds in its enviroment variable for bin paths
<Schuenemann> I thought it would look at the current dir first
<c1|freaky> hi all. i have question. windows is currently installed on the 1st partition on my hdd, swap on the 2nd, and linux on the 3rd. I would like to completely remove windows from my HDD - can I do that without loosing settings etc.?
<c1|freaky> +a
<adz21c> c1|freaky: which settings are you talking about? user or sort of os global?
<c1|freaky> i mean, i dont want to remove linux
<c1|freaky> and reinstall it
<c1|freaky> i want to merge windows and linux partition
<c1|freaky> sorry
<adz21c> c1|freaky: well you can remove the window partition, but to my knowledge you can't reshuffle partitions without loosing data, u can example then but not define a new start location
<Schuenemann> adz21c, ok, I just created a link to the other version
<c1|freaky> ok, thank you
<gannam> anyone familiar with having kubuntu, xp, and vista on one HD? I want to have multiple boot options for my laptop, but I already have xp and vista on it....is vista going to give me boot issues?
<adz21c> gannam: I got vista and kubuntu and so far i get into vista ok, never had vista and xp on at same time but i don't see it being an issue
<gannam> adz21c: which OS did you have installed first?
<adz21c> vista
<adz21c> well no actually sorry
<gannam> is your machine using vista's boot manager, or kubuntu's?
<adz21c> i had kubuntu installed, then installed vista, which overwrote my grub, but i ended up resinstalling kubuntu cos my fs was a bit crap
<adz21c> kubuntus
<gannam> if I format the partition that kubuntu's on, do I have to repair vista's boot manager?   (just trying to avoid problems)
<adz21c> probably can't say I have tried it. but if your then going to reinstall kubuntu then you will get grub back so its not a problem
<adz21c> if you want to get rid of kubuntu permanently then yes you will need to format kubuntu and repair vista bootloader
<gannam> thanks  :)   the last time I had linux on my system was an old fedora install with lilo as my boot manager....but I was using server 2000 then too  :P
<adz21c> in their simplest they work pretty much same in that respect
<adz21c> lilo and grub i mean
<gannam> yup
<gannam> now all I have to do is figure out how to fix my trackpad, audio, and wireless (when I get kubuntu loaded)
<adz21c> :-) i am sure someone here might have some ideas for that
<gannam> yup  :)    the audio and wireless are common issues, from what I've seen, with the aspire 5050 series
<adz21c> yea, my audios been pretty stable for yrs now fortunately, but used to have no end of problems, never used wireless tho
<sousl> Hello folks. Does anyone know how to setup SDL ? I am having trouble setting it up.
<adz21c> sousl: u mean install it?
<the_voice> yes
<gannam> it's odd.....I tried an install on an old laptop HD that I have lying around, but switching it with my xp/vista drive is not practical...but for the live cd wireless worked, but not after I had it installed
<adz21c> sudo apt-get install libSDL1.2 i think
<the_voice> thank you
<adz21c> gannam: oddness
<adz21c> I seem to be having problems with dual monitor, I was wondering if someone could help me with it. I have posted a message on a forum http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98447 and so far got no reply, just thought I would also try here see if anyone else has any ideas
<bigleon> Good evening gang?   adz21c what kind of research have you done
<navets> in linux i have less space and less words fit per line
<bigleon> what do you mean navets?
<navets> sorry i didnt finish
<navets>  in linux i have less space and less words fit per line on my website then if i was using windows
<adz21c> everything I know is detailed in the forum post, I am not the best at tracking down issues :-)
<navets> any ideas why
<bigleon> navets thats youre resolution
<navets> bigleon: I use the same resolution for both
<bigleon> adzz21c as far as dual moniters, It's done in X-config stuff. So I 'd check more resources
<the_voice> Which is better to program a big server in C/C++ or Python?
<bigleon> navets, how bout your fonts?
<intelikey> about the 'bug' in the fuse-utils postinst script.   why does this line cause the script to exit ?  "ucf --debconf-ok /usr/share/fuse-utils/default $CONFFILE"
<navets> I think it is the fonts\
<navets> Im gonna go change them
<bigleon> the_voice, i've noticed on alot of comps both are used... so i'd guess maybe both, i'm not sure XD
<adz21c> bigleon: you got any examples cos I have not been able to find anyone else with the same sort of issue
<the_voice> hehe
<bigleon> adz21c whats the issue?
<bigleon> the_voice to be honest i have done much with servers in a while
<adz21c> bigleon: basically one of my monitors seems to render things slower when in twinview when not, yet the other is fine all the time. It could be a performance things but I would like to think not
<the_voice> I am wanting to do a big mmorpg server but i want it secure, so im trying to decide if python or C/C++ is better for it
<adz21c> the_voice: it depends on what your writing
<bigleon> Adz it probbaly is a performace issue to be honest
<bigleon> the_voice just curious what kind of Mmorpg?
<the_voice> 2d/3d
<bigleon> intresting, got a project website up?
<adz21c> bigleon: but its quite random, as it renders fine for games (which i would say is pretty resource intensive) yet not for rendering a video
<intelikey> ok let me rephrase that.  how can one bash script called from another bash script kill the first script ?
<the_voice> I did have a forum running, but it got deleted recently. So I'm not bothered to make one yet
<bigleon> adz21c oh thats same on my movies, it seems to be at a slower FPS, i'm not sure why that is, i'm sure it might have slightly dealing with montier it self perforamce
<bigleon> the_voice well if your project goes live, find me :D
<the_voice> What are you experience in?
<bigleon> well i'e been a gm for Priv Wow, and know a bit of scripting behind it. but i'm more for learning.
<intelikey> the bash script "/usr/bin/ucf" is borked in ubuntu dapper.
<bigleon> I'm a student in college with way to much time on my hands haha
<adz21c> bigleon: how come it doesn't happen on windows though? could it just be poor performance on xine/mplayers part then?
<the_voice> oh nice, WoW is done all in Lua, right?
<bigleon> It could be adz21c
<bigleon> I'm not 100pct sure, all i know is i used strickly mangoes project, which caused me to do alot of writing, but i'm not exactly sure what "programing language" i was writing XD
<anaya> alguien habla espanol
<bigleon> !es | anaya
<ubotu> anaya: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<the_voice> Lua...most likely. Well it's our 2nd week in our developement stage, we just try to pick the languages to code with. Which is the hardest part in the project.
<intelikey> how can a child script kill the parent script ???   this makes no sense to me.
<bigleon> I would bet the_voice
<the_voice> both Python and C/C++ is a big community
<bigleon> Yeah you would get the best support there
<anaya> gracias
<the_voice> also the a good enviroment on linux for them all.
<adz21c> intelikey: kinda makes sence to me? if the child script returns a bad error code you don't handle then the parent has no idea if it should proceed or not so dies as well. Thats just an assumption, I don't write bash often tho so my knowledge is poor
<intelikey> adz21c the parent isn't checking for exit code.  the child is killing the parrent
<the_voice> I am thinking of doing it from scratch, not using engine (the easy way out)
<adz21c> intelikey: you mean the child script is not exiting on an error causing the parent to do same thing, somewhere in the child script it says kill my parent?
<bigleon> the_voice thats alot of works.
<the_voice> I am a college student myself :)
<bigleon> What kind of server do you got to work with, and what university do you attentd
<Myke> good evening
<the_voice> Uconn, and I haven't yet started to server, but the plan is going to be UDP Multithreaded server.
<intelikey> adz21c that's just it   /usr/bin/ucf   has no mention of kill in it  but   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39558
<Myke> could anyone help me with an apache problem or is this complete wrong channel?
<intelikey> i added the two echo lines to see if it was returning in the /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuser-utils.postinst   script   it echos 1  but not 2
<bigleon> the_voice got an IM or something, i'd love to contribute, and hopefully learn and be able to better contribute better
<adz21c> intelikey: works fine for me
<intelikey> adz21c dapper ?
<the_voice> Yes. I have an MSN, trinishotta61505@hotmail.com
<adz21c> feisty
<intelikey> adz21c i'll assume they fixed ucf over the next two releases
<adz21c> maybe, pastebin your output
<intelikey> output of what ?
<intelikey> the postinst script ?
<intelikey> dpkg ?
<adz21c> whatever script your having issues with
<adz21c> i put what your pastebin link has into a file and ran it and got this http://pastebin.com/d4cf36a36
<bigleon> whats the progblem
<Myke> apache anyone?
<intelikey> well it's the ucf script that is the issue and there is no output   the postinst script is being called by dpkg "of course"  and is failing because it dies when it calls ucf
<NickPresta> Myke, what about it?
<NickPresta> Myke, PM me
<Myke> got a prob with vhost
<Myke> kk
<adz21c> intelikey: you looked over ubuntu dapper package bugs, see if its known?
<adz21c> i have no idea where you go for that but its somewhere out there i am sure
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39559
<Myke> NickPresta, got the Chat?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39560
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39561
<intelikey> and last but not least,  here's the ucf that is the fly in the ointment  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39562
<intelikey> in the post install configuration script i added the  echo #   lines for debugging.
<adz21c> yea
<intelikey> set -x is messy
<intelikey> i don't understand how ucf is killing the parrent script....   that's what has me up in arms
<woohoo`> A thanks to NickPresta who helped me get connected to the wireless on Kubuntu
<woohoo`> Much appreciated
<intelikey> is that a genuine woohoo ?
<billytwowilly> Hi, how do I figure out what is using a partition so I can un mount it?
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<woohoo`> Yeah it is
<woohoo`> he pm'd me
<Pleasant> it's woohoo` on the wireless!
<Pleasant> Woo
<adz21c> intelikey: essentially ... i don't know, i not a big bash person and I didn't know ucf existed before today so i doubt I would be any help, i was hoping i might spot something but nothings coming to me tbh
<intelikey> billytwowilly fuse maybe
<intelikey> adz21c well much appreciated effort.
<Dr_willis> Fuse is handy :)
<billytwowilly> how would I use it to find out?
<billytwowilly> you mean fuser right? I tried reading the man page, but it seemed a bit confusing to me..
<intelikey> errr fuser   heh\
<intelikey> yeah.  i'm playing with fuse   but was talking about fuser
<intelikey> fuser's man page is now called confuser
<NickPresta> lol
<billytwowilly> like fuser -k /mnt/md1/ should kill all the processes using that partition, but when I try to umount it I still get the error that the device is busy.
<billytwowilly> same with fuser -km in the man page
<intelikey> try it on the device node
<billytwowilly> still get the error. I wanna know what is using it now, since it seems to not want to die..
<Myke> *grml*
<ardchoille> W00T! I think I just got another person interested in Kubuntu :)
<Myke> please, need help with that apache not doin what i want it to do
<ardchoille> Myke: Can you be more specific? What do you want it to do?
<intelikey> what's the word for a prosolatizer ?        a prosteasis ?
<Aminux> hey
<intelikey> would have much funnier if i could have spelled it....
<Aminux> where is the KDE system settings file located ?
<Myke> ardchoille: has configured a vhost in apache but can't acess to it via browser/lan...i get 404 or wrong directory
<ardchoille> intelikey: Prosthesis?
<intelikey> :)
<adz21c> Aminux: which one?
<intelikey> no the artifical limb thing... :)
<adz21c> Aminux: ~/.kde/share/config plenty to choose from :-)
<ardchoille> intelikey: Oh, lol
<Aminux> the one with settings for appearance settings
<Aminux> oops
<Myke> do i have to comment out the line with ServerRoot when setting up virtual hosts?
<Myke> like this: #ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"
<ardchoille> Aminux: I think that is split up into different apps: kdisplay, kwin, etc
<Aminux> thanks
<ardchoille> y
<ardchoille> *yw
<Aminux> i dont know which files im not suposed to touch
<intelikey> <Aminux> where is the KDE system settings file located ?   &   <adz21c> Aminux: ~/.kde/share/config plenty to choose from :-)  <<<  yes that is where.     all of them actually.
<Aminux> so,i think i'm going to leave it like this
<ardchoille> Aminux: What are you trying to do?
<Aminux> reset everything back to normal
<intelikey> just nuke them all
<adz21c> Aminux: intelikey: but he will lose settings for everyting, not just appearance
<ardchoille> Aminux: You can log out, go to a tty, then "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup" and then log back in
<intelikey> isn't that what means   <Aminux> reset everything back to normal
<Aminux> hehehe
<adz21c> intelikey: he wants just appearance to be set back to normal from what i gathered, not stuff like amarok settings gone etc
<Aminux> yeah
<Dr_willis> We need a KDE regiestry Cleaner. :)
* Dr_willis ducks
<adz21c> lol
<intelikey> you better duck
<Dr_willis> Oh wait thats gnome.
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> Aminux: Open kcontrol, go to the Appearance & Themes > Background section and look into the "Defaults" button at the bottom of kcontrol
<Myke> ok, i see
<Dr_willis> Its geting amazing at the # of .whateverconfig stuff I get in a normal home dir
<intelikey> you got that right
<Aminux> ardchoille: thanks,but already did what you told me
<Aminux> this  mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup
<intelikey> i clean my home quite often....
<Dr_willis> not sure of an easy way to clean it up either.
<adz21c> intelikey: ditto
<Dr_willis> every little game i test out  adds somthing. and so forth.
<ardchoille> Aminux: Ok, the way I told you will save old settings in case you want to copy them back over.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: tar up $HOME and restore from it when done testing?
<Aminux> btw,i installed KDE today and i'm loving it
<intelikey> can't copy thme from the running kde     i saw that tested   mv ~/.kde ~/backup   reset   mv ~/backup ~/.kde  << from the running kde   no affect and the backup is lost    heh   easier to just   rm -r ~/.kde     to begin with
<adz21c> Aminux: good good :-)
<Aminux> alot better than the other alternatives
<ardchoille> intelikey: That's why I had him log out first.
<intelikey> Aminux like twm icewm openbox and so on ???
<intelikey> ardchoille it's the putting it back ?
<intelikey> yes have to log out  to put it back.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Oh, sorry, misread your post :(
<Myke> which channel would you recommend to join as beginner?
<ardchoille> Myke: Thisone is good
<intelikey> Myke this one.
<Aminux> intelikey: better than the other desktop environments
<intelikey> Myke we are usually pretty friendly and tollerant of dumb questions...     not that way in most channels.
<intelikey> Aminux i just named a few of them...
<Aminux> ;-)
<Myke> i know that my questions seems to be "dumb" for a pro but to get pro i have to start as noob
<intelikey> enlightenment windowmaker fluxbox    and so forth
<ardchoille> Myke: We ALL had to start as noobs :)
<intelikey> Myke wasn't calling your Q dumb.   but all beginners and some of us do ask some pretty dumb Q's from time to time.  :)
<ardchoille> .. all except Linus
<Myke> as i said, got a vhost set up with doc root /var/www/acep but when i opne the url in the browser it shows me the folder of var/www
<Myke> intelikey: no problem if you state my questions dumb ;-)
<intelikey> he started of as the code monkey in charge....    now look what it's become ardchoille
<ardchoille> intelikey: True
<Myke> so someone could take care about me and my problem? iguess it's a stupid one but i don't get it
<adz21c> Myke: just ask and someone will answer :-) general rule in here
<Myke> ok, Whats the correct setup for virtual hosts in apache2?
<ardchoille> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yintelike> did you ask where is  D:\  ?  :)
<yintelike> or "what is the executable extention in linux?"   :)
<yintelike> or this one.  i like this one.   "where is the start menu?"
* yintelike modem reset again...
<ardchoille> Myke: There's a virtual host section of the apache tutorial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ardchoille> Myke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-8c16bcd2517fa5b9fa35d616f00d3bb59e981373
<intelikey> ardchoille ever mess with cherokee server ?
<ardchoille> no
<intelikey> i setup apache and cherokee  both   i like cherokee better.     but i might be biased
<ardchoille> Never heard of cherokee, I'll have to look into it
<intelikey> it may not be as flexable,  idk   but it is fast.
<intelikey> !info cherokee
<ubotu> cherokee: extremely fast and flexible web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5.dfsg-2 (feisty), package size 221 kB, installed size 712 kB
<ardchoille> Oh, and it's in the repos.. nice
<hitmanWilly> fork of apache, or completely new project?
<intelikey> has been sense hoary anyway...
<brad_> hey
<brad_> so I leave my computer on at night when I go to bed, watching videos on it
<brad_> and some mornings I wake up and the monitor is off and the caps lock and scroll lock are flashing
<brad_> and the monitor won't turn back on
<brad_> its very odd
<intelikey> not sure.  haven't researched it   just tested both for the comparison
<intelikey> brad_ if the kbd lights are flashing   that's normally signs of "kernel panic"
<brad_> any way to find out what is causing it? I am having a couple of other strange issues
<hitmanWilly> brad_: it may have problems with power management
<intelikey> acpi or apm    or on the remote chance   kids.
<brad_> I dont see any power settings besides the monitor turning itself off after a half hour
<NickPresta> what is the application responsible for making the screensaver "work"?
<NickPresta> like if I wanted to "test" the screensaver from the command line...
<Biovore> well most of the screensavers are just programs
<intelikey> someone   ls -l /dev/fuse    for me please ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis ?
<adz21c> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 229 2007-09-15 23:37 /dev/fuse
<intelikey> thank you.
<stdin> /dev/fuse should be crw-rw---- 1 root fuse < fuse group
<stdin> or else it's root only, and that's pointless
<intelikey> not for sshfs it's not.
<stdin> well, unless you are root ;)
<intelikey> correct
<stdin> but for "normal" users it should be in the fuse group
<brad_> so I also have a weird problem with my wireless card/wireless router
<brad_> essentially the internet connection will die and to get it to start again I have to either reset the router or the computer
<brad_> sometimes multiple times
<JimmyDee> dhcp issue?
<brad_> or sometimes just one or the other
<brad_> I'm really not sure but the setting is dhcp
<JimmyDee> try static ip addresses
<intelikey> stdin probably needs suid to work for users too ?
<brad_> ok I am in the router settings and in the wireless card settings right now
<intelikey> i mean the executable of course      heh suid devices  lol
<stdin> intelikey: no
<brad_> the only computer side setting is automatic dhcp
<intelikey> stdin no ?
<brad_> and the only other setting is bootp
<intelikey> </blinks>
<Myke> this website didn't get me any step further...as i'm getting now constantly 404 error
<stdin> intelikey: well /bin/fusermount does, but not the sshfs executable
<Myke> DocumentRoot /home/michel/public_html/acep
<Myke> <Directory "/home/michel/public_html/acep">
<Myke> allow from all
<Myke> Options +Indexes
<Myke> </Directory>
<stdin> !paste | Myke
<ubotu> Myke: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Myke> oops
<intelikey> right.     but still useless on an nosuid box
<stdin> intelikey: yeah
<gwossaphira> i have a gnome-installed system. i installed Kubuntu Desktop and after doing so a couple of reboots latermy keyboard ceased to work? I have already attempted to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail. Please help
<Myke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37578/
<Myke> and yes, i did reboot apache
<Myke> and the apache conf itself: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37579/
<intelikey> hmmm ok.    got a file transfer about to go off.  see you fellows after that storm.
<donsdw> Before I knew the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, I installed Ubuntu.  Is there an easy way to convert?
<ardchoille> donsdw: You can install kubuntu with: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<felipe_> :O
<donsdw> ardchoille: can I use synaptic?
<felipe_> hi
<JimmyDee> yes
<ardchoille> donsdw: Yes, synaptic is just a front-end for APT
<ardchoille> hi felipe_
<felipe_> someone know how can i run the kernel modules required for usb mass storage devices?
<felipe_> hi ardchoille
<donsdw> Does it change everything that needs to change.  I'm running fine with Ubuntu and KDE, but don't know if I should convert.
* felipe eyes felipe_
<Myke> so how do i set up corectly a vhost since all my attempts (also the help page didn't helped) are failed? Setting up apache on win2000 was done in 30 mins
* felipe_ eyes felipe
<felipe_> :o
<felipe_> xD
<Azzco> Hi I'm running kde-core instead of kubuntu-desktop and I really want to set a usplash, could someone help me with this?
<felipe> hehe. hey there :)
<ardchoille> felipe: lol
<JimmyDee> apt-get install kubuntu-usplash*
<ardchoille> donsdw: You can stick with ubuntu and kde, won't hurt anything.. I did that for along while.
<felipe_> ardchoille: can you help me? i need run the kernel modules required for usb mass storage :(
<Azzco> JimmyDee: That works? o.O Although I'd rather try to find something different =)
<ardchoille> felipe_: I'm afraid I'm not that knowledgable about kernel modules :(
<JimmyDee> that works, dont forget sudo like I did
<felipe_> :(
<nerr> Hi
<nerr> Could I get some help
<Myke> good luck
<nerr> -_-
<JimmyDee> sure
<Azzco> lol okay I tried a usplash-switcher deb package but I didn't have usplashartwork.so ---
<ardchoille> donsdw: fwiw, kde apps can run just fine in gnome and vice versa
<nerr> Does anyone know how I could get NetGear WG11v3 Wireless card working with this distrobution?
<JimmyDee> or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-grub-usplash if youre using grub
<ardchoille> Azzco: apt-cache search usplash
<nerr> Anyone want to help me dammit
<NickPresta> !patience | nerr
<ubotu> nerr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickPresta> !language | nerr
<ubotu> nerr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nerr> no u
<Azzco> thanks guys =)
<ardchoille> Azzco: I see  libusplash0  in that search :)
<nerr> Nick sir, you're gettin haXXed
<Myke> nerr, step in line, i was here before you
<nerr> FINE!
<felipe_> someone know how can i run the kernel modules required for usb mass storage devices?
<nerr> !language | NickPresta
<ubotu> NickPresta: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nerr> >_>
<donsdw> ardchoille: thanks for your help.  I noticed my vim is compiled as gnome gui.  So I wondered if there was one for KDE.  Then wondered if I should change.  But it ain't broke.
<Azzco> ardchoille: huh? I need to check the infoon that I think
<nerr> |||
<nerr> |-|E|P /\/\E
<Myke> smoke a cig while waiting, nerr ===~
<nerr> >_>
<ardchoille> donsdw: It aint broke? Then, you're not trying! lol  I don't think there is a vim for kde, but I could be wrong. I just use vim in a terminal.
<nerr> If I smoked, I would
<Myke> ok, get a drink then \_/
<JimmyDee> if it aint broke? it aint microsoft
<felipe_> someone can help me, when kubuntu boots my screen showes "out of range" how can i fix it?
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<Myke> nerr, i'm waiting since 90 minutes for help, imagine yourself
<nerr> XD
<Myke> and no harsh word from my side
<JimmyDee> whats your question again myke?
<ardchoille> Please keep in mind that not everyone in this channel knows everything possible about Linux
<Myke> uhm...let me think...almost forgot...ah yes, my virtual hosts settings throw a 404
<Myke> vhost conf: [02:53]  Myke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37578/
<JimmyDee> sorry I'm no help there, I use webmin and its no longer recommended by debian
<Myke> [02:57]  Myke: and the apache conf itself: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37579/
<Myke> i use webmin too but still not working
<ardchoille> Myke: Have you tried an apache-specif channel?
<tom_> Nerr: I think your answer lies here: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare
<Myke> a long time ago i asked if i can get help here about an apache problem and if i recall correct the answer was "yes"
<JimmyDee> its only yes relative to the combined knowledge of the room
<nerr> Well tom, that was just rude
<NickPresta> Myke, this channel isn't an apache support channel so unless your problem lies in the Apache related packages in the repos or something similar, it's off-topic. I said I would help you, but you need to find a new channel or pastebin your question and related information...
<Myke> so real answeer should then be "no"?
<nerr> I am an idiot da-da-dah dah dah
<Myke> so am i
<JimmyDee> oi vey such a deal on windows xp
<ardchoille> Myke: So we shouldn't help with any apache problems? OR are you just disappointed that your specific problem yielded no answer?
<nerr> NickPresta: Is this how I private message you
<Myke> i'm sorry ardchoille, i guess i'm just disappointed about myself...no offence intended
<nerr> >_>
<ardchoille> I would say hang around and try again later.. people come and go in this channel.
<Myke> well it's 3:16am and i think i wouldn't hang much longer
<nerr> Sooo...is it my time now?
<Myke> back in line, kid, still m round
<ardchoille> nerr: Just ask a question, someone will answer if they can.
<ardchoille> There is no queue here.
<Myke> was kidding
<JimmyDee> today I put kubuntu on a 233MMX IBM Thinkpad 770, any ideas how to get the mwave modem to work?
<nerr> Does anyone know how I could get NetGear WG11v3 Wireless card working with kubuntu?
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> !netgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !wifi | nerr
<ubotu> nerr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> thanks NickPresta
<ardchoille> nerr: ^^
<nerr> Nick, you sir... ;>_>
<stdin> !modem | JimmyDee
<ubotu> JimmyDee: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Myke> so, just for me to clarify...actually no one here who could help with apache vhost problem
<JimmyDee> this isnt a real modem, its one of those mongolian half modem soundcards
<jordo23> Anyone here play Nexuiz?
<stdin> JimmyDee: yeah there may still be a way
<NickPresta> !offtopic | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nerr> Thanks everyone, Nick helped me so much
<nerr> <3
<JimmyDee> the netgear thing may prove to be sticky, try some info on this page http://swik.net/NdisWrapper+netgear
<Myke> ok, back to win2000 then ;-)
<Myke> g'n8 all
<radius> Myke, have you read the httpd docs for setting up vhosts in apache
<Myke> yes i did
<Biovore> Myke: vhost.. I know something about that..
<stdin> Myke: this isn't an apache channel try #apache
<radius> from the looks of it seems not
<Myke> stdin: this is why i asked at the start if i should change channel
<Myke> Biovore: mind if i open a private chat?
<stdin> Myke: you asked "which channel would you recommend to join as beginner?", you didn't say for apacje
<stdin> *apache
<Biovore> I think I am registered..  go ahead.. might not work..
<Biovore> have to be registered to pm
<stdin> Biovore: you can set unfiltered on to allow unregistered to pm you
<Myke> stdin: [01:50]  Myke: could anyone help me with an apache problem or is this complete wrong channel?
<Biovore> how do I do that stdin?
<Biovore> <-- kvirc
<stdin> Biovore: /msg NickServ set UnFiltered on
<Biovore> ah ok
<ardchoille> Biovore: Also, check out: /msg nickserv help set
<stdin> Biovore: or just create/register a channel. like ##Biovore ;)
<JimmyDee> could anyone help me with a mongolian halfbreed mwave modem or is this the complete wrong channel?
<stdin> JimmyDee: have you tried the ScanModem tool?
<JimmyDee> yes, no joy
<JimmyDee> I've searched help files till my fingers bled
<JimmyDee> its NOT a winmodem
<JimmyDee> sorry dint mean to shout
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: Do any of these help? http://tinyurl.com/32e8w3
<ardchoille> That's a search for mwave
<princeThunar> Tell the guy who keeps using my nick to stop using my nick.
<Aminux> is there a fan control prog for kubuntu ?
<NickPresta> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Biovore> oO
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<tekstacy> Where can I find "usbfs options"?
<Aminux> why isnt my gxine movie player not showing any picture?
<Biovore> Aminux: libxine-extracodecs installed?
<rdvon> Hello, I've been trying to access my router through wifi from my netgear.
<rdvon> But I'm not sure if it's working correctly. or at all.
<rdvon> I typed ifconfig and than tried router
<rdvon> but it showed nothing for the gateway.
<rdvon> *route
<rdvon> sorry :)
<Aminux> Biovore: i'm going to check
<stdin> routers normally assign you an IP from dhcp. set the interface to dhcp and use knetworkmanager to connect
<Aminux> Biovore: i'm installing  libxine-extracodecs right now
<Biovore> that might do it :-)
* flaccid wakes up
<Aminux> Biovore: works ;-)
<Biovore> yay
<Bob1nz> hey im having trouble with open gl i have spent the last 8 or so hrs trying to find a solution but cant as i dont know what im doing can sumone help please?
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Biovore> Bob1nz: ati card?
<Bob1nz> i dont know wat question to ask tho
<Bob1nz> no intel
<Biovore> oh..
<Biovore> whats up?
<flaccid> so there is no problem?
<Biovore> most of thoses should work out of the box
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<Biovore> might have monitor issues though..
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Bob1nz> it says in kinfo that it failed to initialize
<flaccid> what failed to initialize
<Bob1nz> opengl
<Biovore> does X start?
<Bob1nz> yes
<Biovore> what does glxinfo say?
<flaccid> pastebin xorg.conf
<Bob1nz> sorry im still learning
<notv> does anyone know what MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC means?
<flaccid> and glxinfo
<Biovore> notv: yeah.. hardware problem..
<flaccid> what model video card
<Bob1nz> i865g i selected it through system settings
<notv> will disabling acpi affect real time apps?
<Biovore> notv: the 8254 is a programmable interval timmer.. used alot for RTC's and stuff..
<flaccid> notv, no
<notv> will it have any affect on studio recording through firewire?
<Biovore> maybe..
<flaccid> notv, it shouldnt
<Biovore> in fesity, I have seen some weirdness with realtime..  gusty seems to be better imo..
<Bob1nz> heres the glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/221/
<notv> maybe thats why i randomly get black screens...ill try disabling acpi then
<Biovore> Bob1nz: yup.. looks broke :-P
<notv> can i upgrade to gutsy from feisty or must i wait until october
<Bob1nz> can i fix it?
<flaccid> notv, yes
<Biovore> notv: technicaly you can.. but its not recommened..
<Biovore> gusty still got some big bugs in it..
<flaccid> Bob1nz, xorg.conf now
<JimmyDee> any experiences with the package mwavem?
<Bob1nz> um how do i xorg.conf?
<JimmyDee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<flaccid> Bob1nz, kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> brb
<ardchoille> flaccid: he'll need sudo for that
<ardchoille> Excuse me, not sudo, kdesu
<ardchoille> Sorry
<Biovore> notv: that bug is because your probably got a smp system with PIII's .. :-)
<Bob1nz> theas xorg.conf and xorg.conf.1 which one is it?
<Schuenemann> how can I know my RAM model?
<Schuenemann> without opening the computer :-)
<Biovore> notv: just throw the noapci on the end..
<Biovore> of grub config
<Aminux> is it possible to install the fluxbox desktop from the terminal ?
<Biovore> yes
<Aminux> how?
<Biovore> apt-cache search fluxbox
<Biovore> then apt-get install <package name>
<Aminux> wow
<Aminux> gotta try it
<Schuenemann> I need to know if my memory is DDR, DDR2, etc
<flaccid> Bob1nz, xorg.conf
<Biovore> does the chip on your memory stick have leads?
<Biovore> (chips)
<Schuenemann> leads?
<Biovore> the IC's on the memory module..
<Schuenemann> well, I'd like to know it without opening the computer
<j0an> helo
<j0an> hello
<bigleon> anybody know any software that would help me sort out music files that have duplicates?
<Biovore> they have pins on them..  or they on BGA pads..
<Biovore> DDR2 parts are on BGA's
<Schuenemann> I think they're pins
<Biovore> probably just ddr then
<j0an> can anibody}
<Bob1nz> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/222/
<Biovore> !asj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j0an> helpme with something
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Schuenemann> Biovore, isn't there a command  that'll show that?
<j0an> i can't install windows decorations on my kubuntu
<Biovore> not sure..
<j0an> im new
<Biovore> maybe lshw
<Aminux> Biovore: that was fast
<Biovore> rgr.. thats why I avoid the gui
<Biovore> :-P
<Aminux> Biovore: are there any more desktops to try out ?
<Biovore> gui == 20 times slower, and 10 times the ram
<Biovore> Aminux: yes.. there are over 10
<Aminux> holy moly
<Biovore> gnome and kde are the most popular
<Biovore> xfce is good too
<Aminux> gui = 20 times slower?
<Biovore> the others are very light wate
<Aminux> in fluxbox ?
<Biovore> Aminux: yes.. got to handle graphics
<Schuenemann> Biovore, nothing
<Biovore> Schuenemann: what processor and northbridge
<Aminux> i thought fluxbox was the light weight
<Schuenemann> product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26GHz
<Schuenemann> what is northbridge?
<Biovore> Aminux: it is.. but the apps arn't
<Biovore> Schuenemann: ddr or maybe rambus
<Aminux> that weird huh
<Biovore> Schuenemann: you have hyper threading?
<Schuenemann> but wasn't that my question?
<Aminux> i mean its suposed to run fast
<Schuenemann> I dunno
<Schuenemann> I guess so
<Biovore> ls /proc/cpuinfo
<Schuenemann> there is 'ht' in 'capabilities'
<Biovore> you got 2 cpu's
<Schuenemann> capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up cid xtpr
<notv> how do i update grub?
<Biovore> Schuenemann: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Biovore> notv: the grub file is located at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Schuenemann> where is that shown? under flags?
<Biovore> notv: probably will need 'root' privs to edit it though..
<Biovore> Schuenemann: no you should see 2 procs
<Schuenemann> it's not... it's just a pentium 4
<Schuenemann> not core 2 duo or something
<Biovore> ok.. that means it could be ddr or the old rambus stuff
<Schuenemann> I don't think it's rambus
<Biovore> defently not ddr2 though..
<flaccid> Bob1nz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526505  <-- solution
<notv> biovore i updated the list, then this guide says to run 'update grub' but i get command not found
<Bob1nz> thanks will check it out
<Biovore> notv: no need.. grub reads the textfile on boot
<notv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191355
<notv> ah, okay
<Biovore> thats if you need to change where its installed to
<Aminux> brb
<Biovore> Schuenemann: in /proc/cpuinfo you have family 15 and stepping 9 ?
<Schuenemann> stepping 5
<Biovore> Schuenemann: lspci..  Host Bridge  82845?
<Schuenemann> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G
<Biovore> oh.
<notv> biovore will adding #defoptions=noapic to grub/menu.lst fix my issue?
<Biovore> that probably ddr333 or 400 then..
<Schuenemann> it's safer if I look
<Biovore> yeah.. if you got a mobo manual it should be in there.. or the bios should give you hints
<flaccid> wb
<lidia_> HOLA
<ardchoille> hi
<fabian__0> hola
<lidia_> alguien me puede ayudar
<lidia_> estoy como loco
<ardchoille> !es | lidia_
<ubotu> lidia_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lidia_> recien instale kubuntu
<lidia_> y no encuentro repositores
<NickPresta> !es | lidia_
<ubotu> lidia_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lidia_> ok gracias
<lidia_> chau gracias
<lidia_> hola.. sigo loco!!!! como consigo repositores par akubuntu??????
<shukty> hi somebody here?
<stdin> lidia_: /join #kubuntu-es
<shukty> can i ask something about vlager?
<lidia_> es la primera ves que veo ubuntu
<lidia_> la instale en la compu de mi suegra
<stdin> shukty: you can ask
<shukty> how to use it
<stdin> !es | lidia_
<ubotu> lidia_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shukty> i was a fedora user
<lidia_> pero no se como bajar repositores
<shukty> i installed ubuntu feisty
<shukty> how can i use it
<stdin> lidia_: Ingls solamente adentro aqu
<stdin> shukty: I don't know what vlager is
<shukty> i m using ifconfig
<flaccid> !find vlager
<shukty> i have to use vlager
<ubotu> Package/file vlager does not exist in feisty
<flaccid> what is vlager?
<shukty> but the bash command doen't exist
<shukty> so i m asking
<flaccid> it doesn't exist..
<stdin> what does vlager do?
<flaccid> something to do with PPP ?
<shukty> to subnet creation mask
<flaccid> you want to set subnet mask on an interface?
<flaccid> eg. ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
<shukty> thats  what ifconfig do
<shukty> but i m seraching
<shukty> vlager here in ubuntu
<shukty> and i m dizzy
<shukty> to search
<shukty> ...
<flaccid> !enter | shukty
<ubotu> shukty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> well i don't think there is vlager on ubuntu
<marckie> hello people?
<flaccid> hello
<marckie> hello flacid
<shukty> some1 know how to create sub net in a proxy i was looking 4 vlager bash command but ... it seems ... there's nothing like it ...
<Aminux> where can i find more desktops for ubuntu?
<luis> alguem pode me ajudar, no consigo alterar o desktop do kubuntu com o kbfx, no altera
<shukty> related to beryl?
<Aminux> mudar para?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ardchoille> Aminux: There is a nice list at http://xwinman.org/ and open your graphical package manager and do a search for desktop. I know windowmaker, fluxbox, xfce and lots of others are in the repos.
<Aminux> ardchoille: thanks :-)
<luis> na verdade quero alterar a barra de ferramenras
<ardchoille> Amyw
<ardchoille> Aminux: yw
<Aminux> luis: isso  facil
<stdin> !en | Aminux
<ubotu> Aminux: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Aminux> oops
<luis> como fao, pois depois que reincio no acontece nada
<ardchoille> Looks like luis isn't going to listen.
<stdin> luis: /join #ubuntu-br    ou    /join #ubuntu-pt
<Aminux> luis: tens que ir a outro canal
<luis> ok
<luis> vou para animimotus
<luis> no deu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> Thanks stdin
<stdin> had to be done...
<ardchoille> True
<nzk> I used Automatix, is it safe to take out it's repos from sources.list?
<flaccid> nothing is safe with automatix
<flaccid> but yes take it out
<nzk> Where is sources.list at?
<stdin> automatix is the only linux virus
<stdin> nzk: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nzk> Oh, right
<nzk> Only two of the four are automatix ones, the two others are ubuntu repos.
<nzk> Thank god, I couldn't update for a while because it kept timing out on one of the repositories.
<rickey> dose anyone say hello anymore
<stdin> cout << "hello\n"
<rickey> thanks
<rickey>  hi.
<rickey> i am green to kubuntu 7.04 so i got a million question
<NickPresta> stdin, error: cout was not declared in this scope
<NickPresta> :)
<ChuckWells> holy crap, good luck typing that in
<ChuckWells> 1,000,000 is a lot
<rickey> yea chuck
<stdin> NickPresta: I already #included <iostream> and was "using namespace std;"
<rickey> but ill lay off you guys tonigth
<NickPresta> stdin, ah okay. I missed that :P
<ChuckWells> let's get started!
<rickey> how do i get my games   with kubuntu 7.04
<KillMinus9> click on the menu, "Add/Remove Programs" and then just pick the games you want
<stdin> !games | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hydrogen> i'd suggest using adept-manager instead
<hydrogen> as add/remove programs is a horrible piece of badwordhere
<rickey> let me look
<ChuckWells> sudo apt-get install adept-manager
<ChuckWells> get the penguin downhill racer game!  and chromium!
<stdin> adept will already be installed
<ChuckWells> it's not on mine
<stdin> is it in Kubuntu
<stdin> (not Ubuntu)
<rickey> dose my install disk hafe to be in?
<stdin> no
<ChuckWells> eh, I just installed the adept one -- it's so...ugly
<Biovore> might need to take out the cd lines in the /etc/sources.list
<Biovore> err /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickey> i went there ,at is  add/remover clicj games nothing there
<stdin> rickey: go to Kmenu > System > Adept Manager, then go to File > Manage Repositories  and make sure all are selected
<rickey> ok ill check
<stdin> after that click "Fetch Update" to refresh the package cache
<nzk> I am correct in assuming that I can upgrade to KDE4 on 12/20/07, right?
<stdin> not quite
<nzk> Why not?
<c1|freaky> i love kubuntu :D
<stdin> nzk: you can choose to install the packages, but you can't replace kdr3.x with it
<Aminux> anyone know if i can record streams with Amarok?
<rickey> maybe i dont know where to look for the games in the menu
<rickey> everything was installed
<rickey> is the games usaly in kmenu?
<stdin> in kmenu > games, yes
<rickey> i dont even have a listings for games in kmenu
<NightBird> are you sure they installed?
<rickey> not realy
<NightBird> double check then :P
<stdin> there are some installed by default, it should be there
<rickey> how do i make sure?
<rickey> nope no atou install
<rickey>  wish there was
<rickey> i went to adept installer and clicked games , nothing there ether
<ardchoille> rickey: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rickey> ardchoille , i dont know what that is
<Aminux> is there an utility to see the net traffic ?
<c1|freaky> nload nethogs iptraf
<c1|freaky> nethogs is not in the repos
<c1|freaky> its a tool where u can see bandwidth usage by process
<Aminux> hmm
<e-Hernick> what about iftop
<e-Hernick> but my favourite is iptraf
<e-Hernick> though I've never seen a really good traffic monitor
<Aminux> i've got firestarter now
<Biovore> firestater is ok
<Aminux> looks ok
<klobster> how do i uninstall nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Aminux> use envy
<klobster> use envy to uninstall?
<Aminux> yeah
<klobster> is envy a sanctioned script now?
<NickPresta> klobster, I don't think so
<ardchoille> klobster: If you used APT to install the drivers, then you should be able to use it to uninstall.
<klobster> ardchoille: I didn't, I used nvidias website.
<klobster> anyone know if the ati x1550 is any good?  Because thaqt is what I am stuck with : /
<ardchoille> klobster: No offense, but that was the hard way. Looks like you're on your own.
<rdvon> How do i format a flash drive in linux?
<ardchoille> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rdvon> I hate that app
<ardchoille> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Hmm..
<klobster> ardchoille: it was easy, actually.  run the script, edit xorg.conf, reboot.  done and done
<rdvon> The grammar in this app is atrocious.
<rdvon> it's like it was roughly translated from japanese or something :\
<rdvon> and... it didnt work.
<rdvon> gparted couldn't do it either.
<klobster> cfdisk?
<rdvon> why can't their just be a built in app that does this ;_;
<garfield> free at last
<garfield> how do i remove an old kernel
<garfield> ?
<rdvon> :|
<garfield> hey you rdvon why compiz dont work in kde good?
<rdvon> What?
<rdvon> xD
<ardchoille> klobster: The trouble with that is you have to do it again everytime a new kernel is installed. If you install nvidia drivers via the package manager, the pm takes care of all that for you.
<garfield> ???
<Aminux> garfield: i usually use synaptic to remove an old kernel
<rdvon> compiz work in kde good.
<garfield> Aminux: adept  i dont have simpatic
<rdvon> I hate adept :P
<oscar> hello
<garfield> rdvon: u lie
<rdvon> garfield: only the most horrible package manager out there :P
<rdvon> j/k :)
<oscar> hello
<garfield> rdvon: i try symnaptic didnt like it
<rdvon> I like it better.. it's "synaptic
<rdvon> "
<klobster> ardchoille: that's what boot scripts are for.  it only has to rerun the nvidia package.  it's trivial
<Dr_willis> I perfer synaptic also over adept.
<Dr_willis> Adept has some neat features..  i just never use them. :)
<garfield> rdvon: i install beryl it workin fine but compiz bugs out my pc
<rdvon> garfield: compiz fusion ftw :)
<oscar__> how mount partition win
* garfield Dr_willis calling doctor willis u need a check up for your sickness by choosing symnaptic over adept
<Dr_willis> garfield,  it does what i need.. faster then adept does.. thats all that matters to me.
<rdvon> IT'S SYNAPTIC. NOT SYMNAPTIC
<garfield> oscar__:  install ntfs-config
<Dr_willis> then again i tend to use my own apt-get shell scripts also. :)
<garfield> rdvon: watever
<Dr_willis> for new systems , to install stuff i need.
<oscar__> ok thanks
<rdvon> Their are too many programs that do the same friggin thing.
<garfield> mmm
<oscar__> thanks garfield
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  not really. :)
<rdvon> yes! why are there like 15 billion different window managers??! each using their own "unique" programs!!?!
<Dr_willis> They dont do things exactly the same. and  often theres features in one thats not in others.. so its all about using what you perfer.. tossing what you dont.
<rdvon> I wish linux was more unified :\
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  you are also talking about 20+ years of development, and programing.
<oscar__> Is better Synaptic ...!  o Adept???
<xp_killer> oscar__: after u install ntfs-config press alt+F2 then type kdesu ntfs-config then select what you want
<xp_killer> adept
<Dr_willis> some of those window managers are quite old.. and were cutting edge at the time. The fact they still work is sort of amazing.
<oscar__> wating... garfield
<oscar__> ok
<Dr_willis> I perfer synaptic.
<rdvon> it was just an example dr_willis ;)
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  but my statements still hold.. theres a LOT of 'grandfathered' in stuff.
<xp_killer> oscar__: im garfield
<Dr_willis> Nothing is keeping you from usign the linux kernel.. and thats all.. redoing the rest of the OS. Its been done. :)
<oscar__> yes ok .. xp_killer
<oscar__> what is samba??
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu could decide to remove 1/2 the stuff it installs.. and people would turn around and install it back on thir systems. Linux is all about Choice and Felxiabilty.
* xp_killer cartoon time then sleep *
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xp_killer> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rdvon> anyone have any experience with dslinux?
<Dr_willis> DSL is a nice mini disrto. Handy to have in your Pc tool box.
<Dr_willis> boots nicely off of USB thumbdrives also.
<rdvon> I mean the nintendo ds linux ;)
<xp_killer> rdvon: nope i didnt had the time they stole my ds
<Dr_willis>  only seen  screenshots of 'we some how got it working' :)
<Dr_willis> I do have a Programable DS catrige.. :) i may have to check that out.
* xp_killer my psp is all i got
<xp_killer> :(
<rdvon> you mean a flash cart?
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  yep.
<Dr_willis> its.. handy. :)
<rdvon> xD nice.. name :)
<rdvon> pisses me off.. the wifi doesnt work for some reason.
<Dr_willis> that Eee Mini handheld pc . is due out soon also i think.
<rdvon> I wanted to try links also
<Dr_willis> from what i hear about the DS WiFi - its hard to get it working at all. :)
<Dr_willis> Its aparently picky about what routers and stuff it connects to.
<rdvon> I had it working before... it was nice browsing with retawq. that was before dldi though :(
<Dr_willis> I need to get Opera for the DS :)
<rdvon> and my horrible choise of a micro sd card :|
<rdvon> links is better i think :D
<rdvon> you can download files off the web.
<xp_killer> no
<rdvon> yes :)
<xp_killer> flash
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: are you using dslinux?
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  nope.. only seen screen shots/ mention of it..
<saroset> !C++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rdvon> I'm on it right now!
<Dr_willis> is it even in a useable state at this time? last i looked it was just a demo
<rdvon> But not on irc.. in it.
<saroset> Are there any C++ development tools for Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> saroset,  all that are out for Linux are out for Kubuntu.
<tekstacy> Is there a way to change the size of the "scroll zone" on my touchpad?
<rdvon> DR_Willis: check their site, dslinux.org
<stdin> saroset: kdevelop
<rdvon> they've come a loooooong way
<saroset> Thanks =] 
<rdvon> you can browse links with images and such.
<stdin> tekstacy: ksynaptics
<rdvon> *the web in links
<xp_killer> wonder if it has linux for psp
<tekstacy> stdin: thanks
<rdvon> xp_killer, i'td be really hard without a keyboard dslinux is mostly text based.
<xp_killer> stdin: did u help out with the creation of kubuntu?
<rdvon> Although they do have some things in nano-X
<stdin> xp_killer: nope
<xp_killer> rdvon: there a keyboard u can buy for the psp
<xp_killer> stdin: so where do u find all the answer so quikly?
<rdvon> xp_killer: really? link?
<stdin> xp_killer: experience
<xp_killer> rdvon: yes
<tekstacy> what do I need to install for Kaffine to play newer dvds?
<tekstacy> It had issue with css
<stdin> tekstacy: libdvdcss2
<xp_killer> stdin: how long kubuntu existing now?
<stdin> tekstacy: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rdvon> I cant figure out how to scroll up in this terminal :(
<rdvon> in dslinux. :(
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  ok.  Looks interesting.. but  not real useable for me. :)
<rdvon> DR_willis: I'd still try it.. so much fun!
<Dr_willis> I will wait for the Eee :)
<xp_killer> eee???
<rdvon> what is that?
<Dr_willis> i got my GP2X to play with.
<rdvon> :O
<tekstacy> stdin: thanks again
<Dr_willis> Eee = a $300 or so Mini-pc by asuse
<xp_killer> lol lame
<rdvon> I want one!
<coreymon77> rdvon: they have come a long way, but it still cant do much
<Dr_willis> Asus?
<stdin> xp_killer: 1st release was 5.04
<rdvon> coreymon77: have you checked out pepsi man's blog? it can ;)
<xp_killer> stdin: kubuntu?what year?
<Dr_willis> http://event.asus.com/eeepc/
<stdin> xp_killer: 5.04 = 2005/04
<Dr_willis> lovely a 100% flash site.
<xp_killer> damn i miss out a lot for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Oh wait Eee = $200 :)
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: wow, what a crappy machine
* xp_killer gone to watch cartoon
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  yea.. whatever....
<Dr_willis> you expecting a 1000000000000ghz machien for $200 ?
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: thats not it
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: max 16gb flash memory with xandros on it?
<Dr_willis> its 10x the machine i got in the back corner. :)
<Dr_willis> ive had machines with less running more..
<Dr_willis> http://www.eeeuser.com/    - has some info also.
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: ya, but xandros?
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  like the disrto really matters. :)
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: youre paying for a computer that has that preloadd
<Dr_willis> 2 days after its released ubuntu will be out for it.
<Dr_willis> as will every other disrto. :)
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: thats next to as bad as paying for a computer with windows on it
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: they made a copyright deal with microsoft
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  yea.. whatever. :) it dosent matter one deal to me.
<Dr_willis> seen/heard the arguments about that .  and it all boiled doen to a lot of fluff and hot air from what i could understand.  5 years from now it may just be another foot note in the death of MS. :) we hope
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: as much as i wish for that too, i highly doubt it
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: just being realistic
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  i just rember oooodles of other 'big deals' in the past - that just vanish after a year or two.. so i dont expect the MS/whoever deals to amount to much either.
<Dr_willis> Then again.. in 10 years.. who knows will Linux and MS will be.
<Dr_willis> look at stuff 10 yrs ago  compared to today.
<saroset> How do you compile a file in Kdevelop?
<Dr_willis> a $200 Mini laptop. :)  saying that 10 ago people would laugh at you.
<saroset> In ten years, we will have computers in our brains.
<stdin> saroset: build > build project  (or F8)
<saroset> Thank you stdin
<contrast83> saroset: Yeah, kinda like the flying cars we had in 2000. :-P
<Daisuke_Laptop> contrast83: you didn't get the memo
<Daisuke_Laptop> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> 2008 is the year of the flying car!
<contrast83> Ohh, my bad.
<Daisuke_Laptop> so we'll get them around...  2pnever
<Daisuke_Laptop> 20never, even
<xp_killer> m
<Dr_willis> THey will come with a free copy of Duke Nukem 4Ever
<contrast83> lol
<dennis__> how do i  install canscan n640pex?
<dsmith_> hello all
<Danaman5> hi, I have a question about Kubuntu
<dsmith_> I have a strange problem, I am running 7.04 and sound stopped working all of the sudden
<Biovore> oO
<Biovore> dsmith_: what sound card?
<Danaman5> I've heard that I can just install the Kubuntu desktop package to go from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, but can I remove the package to go back to Ubuntu just as easily?
<dsmith_> integrated, zd7000 laptop
<Biovore> what does lspci say it is?
<dsmith_> danaman5: yes
<dsmith_> one sec
<dsmith_> intel
<Biovore> Danaman5: you can have your cake and eat it too..  both can be installed at the same time.. you select the one your going to use at login..
<dsmith_> Biovore: I was going to tell him that but he left!
<Biovore> yup
<dsmith_> ac'97 if that helps
<Biovore> whats the lspci line say?
<dsmith_> multimedia audiop controllers...etc..
<Biovore> Intel Corporation 82801G?
<rdvon> yeah.. I can't delete any files off my flash drive for some reason... it's really annoying...
<dsmith_> intel 82801EB/ER
<Biovore> ok.. same thing I have here..
<dsmith_> rdvon: flash drive mounted with read/write enabled?
<rdvon> dsmith_ that's what it says in the properties..
<Biovore> dsmith_: you try alsamixer from a shell?
<rdvon> and it was working fine earlier.
<dsmith_> intel ich5 card btw
<Biovore> rdvon: type mount in a shell and see if it says "user=<username>" for the flash disk..
<Biovore> rdvon: might have to do it as root..
<Biovore> dsmith_: rgr.. I have a very simular card in my laptop here..
<rdvon> Biovore: tried it in root.
<Biovore> anything in dmsg?
<dsmith_> hmmmmm Ilook at alsa via gui eevrything seems fine
<Biovore> I always use the cli one..
<Biovore> I seen some weirdness with the gui ones..  especialy kmix..
<rdvon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dsmith_> ooops I meant kmix
<Biovore> dsmith_: I think something could have got muted..
<rdvon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37585/
<rdvon> that's what it says when i ran mount.
<dsmith_> when I try to play xmms, it mentions soundcad not being configured
<Biovore> rdvon: its mounted as read-only
<Biovore> maybe write protect switch on flash stick?
<rdvon> Biovore: oh.. I'll check again :\
<Biovore> dsmith_: well could be its tring oss (/dev/dsp) and something else is  using it..
<dsmith_> I am going to log off then back on
<Biovore> dsmith_: might want to try giving arts a boot and see if xmms can talk to the sound device..
<dsmith_> and see if that fixes it
<Biovore> well kill artsd
<rdvon> I figured out the problem! I was using a bad micro sd adapter...
<Biovore> it sometimes ties up the sound device..
<rdvon> cheap things.
<dsmith_> let me try that
<dsmith_> one sec
<Biovore> the cheap sound devices will only allow one oss sound stream at a time.. alsa fixes this.. but most apps still use oss by default..
<dsmith_> hmm
<dsmith_> brb
<dsmith_> Biovore: works now
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> thanks for the help
<Biovore> ok cool.. so its that sorta gay one sound making thing at a time problem..
<marcola> Quien habla castellano?
<Biovore> tell xmms to use alsa if you can
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> my shutdown sound did play
<dsmith_> xmms is using alsa
* dsmith_ chalks it up as anothe cosmic ray event and does not question it
<Biovore> well artsd isn't.. does weird stuff sometimes..
<gannam> I've got kubuntu installed and I'm having an issue installing the ATI drivers.....it keeps telling me that I need to run it as a sudo user when I type       sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_x64.run
<gannam> any ideas/hints?
<stdin> install the driver from ubuntu
<stdin> !aut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Laptop> there needs to be a readme included with the distro that displays on first boot after install
<Daisuke_Laptop> EXPLAINING what the repos are
<Daisuke_Laptop> how to use them
<stdin> so make one :)
<gannam> ty ubotu
<Daisuke_Laptop> and why it's a bad idea to do things like graphics drivers in other ways
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: i think i will.
<Daisuke_Laptop> a sidebar in the installer explaining things like this probably wouldn't help, as most people are playing solitaire during the install...  i know i do.
<dsmith_> wal street journal ran an article on Ubuntu, and I have to agree with him
<dsmith_> Ubuntu is not ready for the everyday user
<Biovore> rgr
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, but it's pretty gd close
<Biovore> Its still a geek toy
<dsmith_> play solataire? lol
<dsmith_> i have 5 locations running kubuntu for work, all they need it for is web and email
<Mr_Sonoma> i have been installing ubuntu for friends without complaints, a quick tutorial on the add/remove programs and set up their stuff and off they go.
<dsmith_> no one has complained to me about anything
<dsmith_> yea
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not ready for windows' "power users"
<Daisuke_Laptop> ie. users that know enough to be dangerous
<Mr_Sonoma> windows isnt ready for windows' "power users"
<dsmith_> I did the install for them and configured everything, then shipped it off tho them
<Lega> Hello.
<dsmith_> heh
<Daisuke_Laptop> for someone that knows NOTHING about computers, ubuntu's perfect.
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Laptop: I agree
<Lega> Is there anyway to divide an already linux-installed partition so that I can dual boot windows, or will I have to reformat and then make two partitions?
<dsmith_> in another month I will have ben use linux solid for a year
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm there at the end of this month
<dsmith_> Lega: I always install windows first, then folow with ubuntu
<Lega> Well, I usually do that, but I don't really want to format this computer. :E
<Mr_Sonoma> Lega, windows will squash your boot loader, it doesnt recognise linux as a valid OS
<Lega> Lame. :\
<Lega> *sigh* Oh well, no playing games just yet then, it seems. :o
<dsmith_> lega: create a ntfs partition and install there?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wine
<dsmith_> Mr_Sonoma: would that kill the mbr?
<Lega> Wine is really, really... clanky? With most of the games I've tried on it.
<Lega> And most of the programs I've tried, too.
<dsmith_> I've been able to play, half-life with success
<Mr_Sonoma> yes as i understand it,
<dsmith_> took some doing to get it working right though
<dsmith_> darn
<Lega> Well, I play a lot of indie games. I do love some HL, though.
<dsmith_> lega: you could try virtualization, but that is slow though
<Mr_Sonoma> i havent tested the theory but i do know that windows did not reciognise ubuntu as a os when i installed xp on my wifes computer (she wanted xp and not ubuntu then quickly decided that the stability of linux wasnt bad after all.....actually after a few system crashes)
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> goota love the BSODs
<Lega> Well, that is why one would install windows then install a linux os, so that the linux bootloader takes control, yes?
<dsmith_> leva: yes
<Mr_Sonoma> yes exactly
<dsmith_> lega, ooops
<Mr_Sonoma> although i have seen wiki's on doing it the other way
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualization != virtual machine
<dsmith_> I'd be skeptical though on trying that
<Mr_Sonoma> so it can be done but from my reading it didnt sound fun
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualbox's seamless mode is awesome
<Daisuke_Laptop> *however* i have yet to get usb support working in windows :|
<Lega> What is Virtualbox?
<dsmith_> virtualbox!
<dsmith_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<dsmith_> virtualbox is awesome
<dsmith_> I tried vista in it
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> what a pig
<dsmith_> now I just have various distros installed to show ppl
<Daisuke_Laptop> vista's a pig anyway
<dsmith_> aye
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm just using good ol' xp
<xp_killer> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dsmith_> oink
<Daisuke_Laptop> xp_killer: and what was the ohmy for?
<xp_killer> pig
<Daisuke_Laptop> pig?
<Daisuke_Laptop> are you serious?
<xp_killer> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xp_killer> lol
<dsmith_> dont abuse the bot..
<xp_killer> i am going back to my slumber
<Biovore> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dsmith_> heh
<Lega> Huh.
<Lega> That is odd.
<xp_killer> ???
<Daisuke_Laptop> one question mark is enough :)
<Lega> ... My laptop's processor is a 64bit.
<xp_killer> n?
<Lega> I've been treating it like a 32. :\
<xp_killer> n?
<Lega> n==what? Name?
<xp_killer> and?
<xp_killer> !sms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> then type "and", it's two more letters, it won't kill you.  you can type the two extra question marks.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think it's past my bedtime
<xp_killer> Daisuke_Laptop: 2:20 in da monin i cant see wat im doin
* xp_killer is going now
<Lega> How is it that there is an ungodly amount of people logged in here, but no one is talking?
<xp_killer> ungod wat?
<pillowpants> Lega: who can say
<NickPresta> Lega, timezones, idle'ing, people who join to read only or people who have no intention on contributing, etc
<pillowpants> Lega: my comp has been on all day
<xp_killer> mine on for the past week
<Lega> Ah. Just seems like a ton of people who do so. *shrug*
<xp_killer> im afraid to take it off it might not come back on :(
<reldruh> does anybody know how to install an hp deskjet f4100 series printer using the cups web interface? I'm trying to install it on a server with no gui.
<Lega> Anyone here run Super Karamba?
<Daisuke_Laptop> a day?
<NickPresta> Lega, Weather++right now :)
<xp_killer> ai karamba
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm pushing a month on my desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> and that's looooow
<Lega> Presta: How do I get it to automatically run on log in, without putting a link to it in the .kde/Autostart folder?
<Biovore> yup.. that would work lega
<Lega> Because that way it seems to pop up the window instead of just nuzzling into the panel like I want it to. :\
<xp_killer> how come linux doesnt use to much ram and it does a lot of things and xp dont seems like it does much but eat upp the ram?
<Biovore> I ussualt put a shell script in Autostart that does stuff
<NickPresta> Lega, you can create a script in /etc/init.d/ and then run `update-rc defaults`
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: You mean a month of uptime on your desktop?
<Biovore> xp_killer: binary formats and librarys setups..
<xp_killer> no comprede
<NickPresta> s/update-rc/update-rc.d/
<Lega> I just installed Kubuntu maybe two weeks ago. :E
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: right
<Daisuke_Laptop> (like i said, low)
<Biovore> xp_killer: almost everything on linux is built  from source.. so everything uses the same libs.. so load kde..  load another copy of kde takes almost nothing extra..
<Lega> I'm largely a Linux n00b.
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: You don't update your kernel?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: has there been a feisty kernel update in a month?
<xp_killer> ok
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: Yes, on 2007-08-31 and kerberos update on 2007-09-04
<NickPresta> Lega, the best place to put it in the .kde/Autostart
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow, shows how often i use my desktop o_O
<ardchoille> lol
<Lega> Haha, okay. I'll just do that.
<rdvon> im using dslinux
<rdvon> haha
<Lega> How does one update their kernel?
<Lega> Oh, wait... mines probably up to date, anyway.
<NickPresta> Lega, via your package manager :P
<ardchoille> Lega: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lega> Ah, okay. So I already knew that.
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lnx_> do you have "KMix.desktop" in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<NickPresta> lnx_, nope
<lnx_> NickPresta , and KMix start when you start kde ?
<NickPresta> lnx_, I believe so but I don't recall. I haven't turned off my computer in about a week...
<lnx_> NickPresta , aa ok, someone can tell me if in kubunu KMix need to start when kde starts by default ?
<ardchoille> lnx_: Mine doesn't
<Lega> dsmith_, you still there?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> Lega: yes
<Lega> I just installed Virtualbox.
<Lega> Now where... do... I click the thing to run it?
<Lega> I need to be running on more sleep to do things in linux. >.<
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> do you have a ISO image for windows or linux OS?
<Lega> I have an install CD for windows.
<Lega> I can make an iso out of it, though.
<dsmith_> you have to create the directory for windows, called a vdi
<kian> could anyone tell me how to set my home folder as my desktop in kubuntu?
<Lega> But I'm not even running vbox yet... I don't know where the executable is.
<dsmith_> lega: kubuntu?
<dsmith_> kian: why?
<Lega> Kubuntu, yes.
<dsmith_> one sec
<dsmith_> look in system
<dsmith_> kmenu...system
<kian> dsmith_: i just prefer to have my home folder to be my desktop instead of having another folder; i know it can be done but i can't figure out how
<Lega> 'tis not there. :[
<dsmith_> kian: I never had anyone ask me before, I agree it should be doable
<dsmith_> lega: how did you instal it?
<Lega> Downloaded the .deb package for Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn, then used a program called... GDebi Package Installer to install it.
<dsmith_> it should be there
<dsmith_> check in the other folders
<Lega> Hmm, let me try something... brb.
<Lega> Hmm, nope.
<Lega> Adept says that it is, in fact, installed.
<Lega> But I have no way of accessing it.
<Lega> I have added my account to its member group, too.
<ardchoille> Lega: Open the .deb package in ark and find the executable name, then take that name and type it into the terminal
<ardchoille> The executable will probably be in /usr/bin
<Lega> Thanks much ardchoille. :D
<ardchoille> yw
<Lega> Yay Virtualbox is running. :D
<dsmith_> sweet
<Lega> It runs fairly slow, though?
<Lega> I'm mostly going to be using it to play 2D indie games.
<Lega> If it can run them fast enough.
<knic> how do I enable aiglx and direct rendering on my intel graphics card?
<Lega> Your intel graphics card..? Oh wow.
<hangthedj> knic, are you trying to run compiz or something?
<knic> no
<knic> if I say yes, will you help me?
<hangthedj> i was just wondering, cause my laptop and desktop both have intel cards and compiz works by just installing it.
<hangthedj> i don't know anything about aiglx and all that.  sorry
<knic>  I think i fixed the issue
<knic> restarting X to find out
<Lega> Wow. I am amazed at how fast Virtualbox is running Windows XP. Barely any lag at all.
<hangthedj> Lega, it usually runs faster through virtualbox than it does on an actual xp machine.
<Lega> That's insane. :O
<Lega> And wonderful. I thought I would be dealing with a laggy, unusable emulation of XP.
<Lega> Not at all the case.
<Lega> And on top of that, not too bad of a load on my CPU.
<emil> witam
<Lega> ?
<Lega> Hmm... hangthedj- any idea how to allow sound to go through the running virtualbox window?
<hangthedj> Lega, on my computer in the Virtualbox settings for the machine VM your using, i had to set it to OSS, i think its /dev/null by default or something like that
<Lega> Thanks! :D
<hangthedj> Lega, did it work?
<Lega> Mhmm.
<hangthedj> try setting it to Alsa if it doesn't, for OSS to work you may have to install alsa-oss
<esper] > hello everyone
<hangthedj> !hi | esper] 
<ubotu> esper] : Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<esper] > i'm loving it!
<esper] > there are 3 things i need some help with though
<esper] > quick newb question, is there a terminal command to check what resolution my monitor's in?
<notv> how do i highlight stuff at the grub boot screen?
<hangthedj> notv, you mean change the colors?
<esper] > anyone know where adept puts the dwm source files so i can patch it?
<hangthedj> esper] , i'm not sure about that, you can go into Settings, Display, and it should tell you though.
<esper] > i keep forgetting about systemsettings ><
<esper] > lol, sorry, i'm using dwm atm
<hangthedj> what are your other questions?
<saroset> I cant get my sound to work.
<esper] > how can i switch on usb headset?
<notv> hangthedj im getting MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, do you know how to fix that?
<notv> i tried to follow a guide but i cant seem to figure it out
<hangthedj> esper] , not sure, try 'sudo lsusb' and see if its there.
<hangthedj> notv, when you boot?  kernel issues are beyond me, i get pci bug when i boot.
<notv> hangthedj, yea when i boot, most of the time i get a black screen, but sometimes it will start up
<hangthedj> have you tried searching for that MP-BIOS bug on www.google.com/linux?
<notv> ive found a guide but i dont understand what its wanting me to do
<notv> have to boot mine with the noapic kernel option, because otherwise the clock would drift and occasionally stop, taking much of the system with it. Boot with "linux noapic" at the grub prompt.
<notv> how do i do that?
<hangthedj> do you mean acpi?
<notv> i dunno, i copied that from a post someone made
<notv> either way, how do i boot with linux noacpi at the grub prompt?
<hangthedj> notv, at the end of the kernel line /boot/vmlinuz ... ad acpi=off
<notv> sudo nano /boot/vmlinuz?
<hangthedj> notv, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hangthedj> scroll down till you find kernel and at the end of that line add acpi=off
<hangthedj> there will be multiple entries, just add it to all of them.
<saroset> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<deviance> My bios freezes just after the CPU check, before the ram check, any idea why?
<TexJoachim> nope
<hangthedj> deviance, sorry, no idea.
<Lega> Anyone in here use ePSXe?
<hangthedj> Lega, is that a playstation emulator?
<Lega> Indeed 'tis.
<hangthedj> i don't use it. :/
<Lega> Oh well. ^^
<anoop_> Hello friends,I have a problem with my ubuntu,it doesn't swapon automatically,but during boot shows "activating swapfile swap      [ok] "
<Lega> You're talking about a swap partition for ram-like uses, correct anoop?
<anoop_> yes definitely,how can i get repair that problem
<maverick> anyone successfuly got SHOCKWAVE to work on linux (Firefox) ??
<Lega> Anoop_, just to make sure, you did make a swap partition, right?
<hangthedj> maverick, isn't shockwave different then flash?
<maverick> yeah
<hangthedj> i didn't know they had a linux version
<maverick> hangthedj: they don't
<hangthedj> ahh, wine then?
<maverick> hangthedj: yeah
<hangthedj> or ?
<anoop_> yes lega i have 500MB swap partition.After installation,it worked fine.But when i changed the permission of /etc to 777 it won't working
<maverick> hangthedj: if it just works.....hmmm
<hangthedj> maverick, no i haven't even tried. :p
<llutz> anoop_: why the hell did you set "permission of /etc to 777"?
<se7enofnine> somebody know what went wrong if i can't log on my box anymore
<hangthedj> mplayer might do it, i don't know, i've spent about a year reading the options and i'm only half way through it.
<anoop_> inorder to use Kppp dialler i have to add a "resolv.conf" empty file to the /etc directory.
<se7enofnine> all i get after passwd is a black screen and get thrown back to the log in screen
<llutz> anoop_: sorry but that was a real stupid idea
<se7enofnine> somebody any idea why i cant log on a x screen anymore
<hangthedj> se7enofnine, what have you done recently that would mess with x?
<anoop_> ok friends, but how can get rid of that.I have to activate the swap partition every time i log on to ubuntu,manually using "sudo swapon /dev/sda8(my partition name)
<Lega> And I am totally slowly passing out... g'night.
<se7enofnine> hangthedj: nothing rebooted
<se7enofnine> i need to find a log file to find out whats went wrong
<se7enofnine> but i have no idea where to check
<hangthedj> se7enofnine, /var/log/Xorg*
<anoop_> llutz: give me any answer
<llutz> anoop_: edit /etc/fstab
<llutz> anoop_: but that will not be your last problem, if you really changed complete /etc to 777 :)
<se7enofnine> yes hangthedj nothing special there ... and if i boot in single user mode everything works
<anoop_> llutz: no i hadn't edited the fstab. Its the default file created by ubuntu while installation
<hangthedj> se7enofnine, try resetting X via 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and see if that fixes it
<hangthedj> other than that, i'm not sure, it 2:30am, and i'm having problems thinking.
<Ace2016> shouldn't you be sleeping now?
<hangthedj> probably, but hey, tomorrows' sunday right? i'll probably fall asleep in this chair.
<hangthedj> and fall over, and type something like laksdjfailao, and it'll be my forhead talking.
<se7enofnine> how do i reconfigure the xorg server again
<deviance> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<se7enofnine> thanks deviance
<se7enofnine> still can't log on my x system
<se7enofnine> ????????
<germanjew> can anyone please help me set up Wine?
<germanjew> or give me a linky to where i can read about it?
<hangthedj> germanjew, setup to do what?
<hangthedj> what do you want to run?
<germanjew> i want to play counterstrike on it
<germanjew> source if possible
<germanjew> you can just point me in the right direction, like a read me or something, and i should be able to get it working
<hangthedj> germanjew, i think if you go to either www.winehq.com, or www.distrowatch.com
<germanjew> ok, thanks allot
<llutz> http://www.distrowatch.com/ seems to be stilld down
<w0nder> whats the chan for gutsy support?
<hangthedj> w0nder, #ubuntu+1
<w0nder> thanks
<deviance> Hello
<deviance> se7enofnine: Is it working now?
<tazgodx> im trying to install a .deb file, and im getting this error, anyone know how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37589/
<xp_killer> tazgodx:  try  sudo apt-get -f install
<w0nder> kubuntu won't install from the livecd desktop... it just shows up in the task bar for awhile then disappears
<w0nder> window never comes up
<tazgodx> doing sudo apt-get -f install returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37590/
<xp_killer> w0nder: did u try the safe graphic mode?
<w0nder> good thinking xp_killer, no
<w0nder> i'll try that now
<xp_killer> tazgodx: dpkg -r libmyth-0.20.2.so.0.20.2
<tazgodx> that gives me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37591/
<w0nder> xp_killer: it didnt work... hmm
<xp_killer> w0nder: try the other modes?
<w0nder> other modes?
<xp_killer> tazgodx:  when u try to install other thing does it give u errors?
<w0nder> no errors at all
* xp_killer i'm still in my bed still trying to wake up *
<tazgodx> well, i never had errors before today, but now i can't do a sudo apt-get upgrade i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37592/
* xp_killer i only slet for 4hours *
<xp_killer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<w0nder> im trying the oem install
<xp_killer> w0nder: u check to seee if the cd have errors?
<w0nder> yeah it'
<w0nder> 's fine
<w0nder> heh
<dennis__> how do i install ma-620 infrared usb adapter?
<kamikaze> !
<emilsedgh> !ru | kamikaze
<ubotu> kamikaze:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kamikaze>   -  
<kamikaze>   
<w0nder> ?!
<kamikaze> - 
<xp_killer> !re | kamikaze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_killer> !ru | kamikaze
<ubotu> kamikaze:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kamikaze> u menya na ruskom pishet ili zyuzliki?
<xp_killer> o_O
<llp78> can anyone help me setup duel boot - I have both operating systems installed - I just need to configure grub
<xp_killer> llp78: was grub allready install?
<llp78> xp_killer: yes I have kubuntu running - i have installed windows on a seperate hd and just need to config grub.. so it see's the win os
<llp78> xp_killer: its got something todo with  /boot/grub/menu.lst but im not sure what i need to insert//
<xp_killer> no
<xp_killer> llp78: u dont have to
<Bob1nz> does anyone have a intel 865g graphics chip with glx working? if so what config do u hav?
<llp78> xp_killerok but when i boot i does not give me the option for windows - only kubuntu
<xp_killer> llp78: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<roar_> lip78 ; there should be an entry in menu.lst for all bootables, xp too, can you see it
<llp78> xp_killer: thanks ill give it a go (Y)
<waylandbill> llp78: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37593/
* xp_killer make a ture un the russia erea it look like they playing tetris :D
<xp_killer> turn*
<hamadooo> hii .. what is the restricted drivers use for ??
<hamadooo> why  my wireless card is there ?
<xp_killer> ?
<mez_> Uptime: 41 minutes
<SlimG2> what CLI app can I use to play audio CD tracks directly to stdout for direct encoding?
<mez_> google
<sergio> hi all
<Black_Monkey> hi, I have a second session logged in, but I don't know the password to it - how can I disconnect it?
<Carnage`> Black_Monkey: You can install "slay" and use it to kill all processes of that user
<Black_Monkey> kk, thanks
<dzidek> hi
<dzidek> siemka sa polacy?
<tsdgeos> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ksivaji> hi
<maverick> hi
<maverick> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ax-Ax>  why does my xchat systray icon pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<Ax-Ax>  why does my xcha systray icon pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<Ax-Ax> hello?
<emilsedgh> !hi | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ax-Ax> ..
<emilsedgh> Ax-Ax: ?
<Ax-Ax> i ask something, none cares, i write hello, everyone hates me.
<mitzevo> ok
<mitzevo> if you want
<mitzevo> =] 
<Ax-Ax> it was just a statement, dont mean i like it.
<pablitorr> hi! can anybody tell me where to download MAD Mp3 decoding library for k3B please?
<ksivaji> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<pablitorr> !k3b
<ksivaji> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pablitorr> thanks
<Ax-Ax> why does my xchat systray icon pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<tsdgeos> Ax-Ax: reapating it won't make people answer you faster
<ksivaji> tsdgeos try #ubuntu
<tsdgeos> ksivaji: .
<Ax-Ax> tsdgeos; oh, does somone answer anyway?
<tsdgeos> Ax-Ax: .
<Ax-Ax> tsdgeos; i belive that, yes. if some people join, and i repeat, then theres more chance of an answer.
<Ax-Ax> ok, does anybody know why my xchat systray icon does pop up in a window, and why does the panels disappear randomly?
<adz21c> what does the window contain?
<adz21c> just the icon that should be in system tray?
<Ax-Ax> its a minmal window with a systray icon in
<Ax-Ax> rel annoying
<adz21c> hold on let me see if it happens for me
<emilsedgh> !repeat | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ax-Ax> wtf, adz21c did just anwer :(
<adz21c> well it appears in my systray ... and takes up quite a bit of space in there as well i might add lol
<adz21c> ur using normal kicker right?
<Ax-Ax> hold on, i screenshot it
<adz21c> i think i know what you mean, used to happen to me years ago with kopete when i was in gnome
<mitzevo> kubuntu vs. pc-bsd
<mitzevo> lol
<Ax-Ax> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/ax-ax/xchatannoy.png
<mitzevo> what kind of question/statement is that
<adz21c> where is your system tray?
<Ax-Ax> up, on the right
<adz21c> oh yea i see it
<adz21c> i assume that panel at the top is just normal kicker with sys tray applet, its not an alternative?
<Ax-Ax> yes
<adz21c> what version of kubuntu u using?
<Ax-Ax> oh...
<Ax-Ax> fucked-up half-gutsy
<adz21c> ok
<Ax-Ax> but its just some programs which is gutsy
<adz21c> are any of the kde or xchat packages from gutsy?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Ax-Ax
<Ax-Ax> nope
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ax-Ax> PriceChild; I KNOW THAT ALREADY
<PriceChild> Ax-Ax, well  you have random gutsy packages on your system?
<Ax-Ax> Just some
<PriceChild> Ax-Ax, then #ubuntu+1
<adz21c> i take it ur mixing gutsy with feisty?
<Ax-Ax> not intentionally
<adz21c> not intentionally?
<Ax-Ax> installed some gutsy things by mistake :(
<adz21c> ok, well, my answer is i don't know. I am runnign clean feisty and xchat goes into my system tray fine. All i can think of is made some gutsy packages you installed are what xchat or kde or both are dependant on and its mashed your install a bit
<jhutchins> Ax-Ax: I'd suggest rolling back to all feisty.  xchat relies on some gnome components which probably aren't matching up.
<Ax-Ax> how?
<jhutchins> aptitude uninstall <package>.  fix your repos.
<Ax-Ax> you mean uninstall ubuntu?
<adz21c> no just the certain packages
<adz21c> unless u don't know them then it might just be easier to install fresh
<Ax-Ax> how do i know them?
<Ax-Ax> oh
<uga> heh, there should be an apt-get dist-downgrade, to allow going for lower versions =)
<Hamlon> Hello. Since i installed compizfusion all my tray icons open as separate windows in the top left of the screen, anyone knows whats up with that?
<adz21c> would that find gutsy packages in a feisty install tho? not just put him back to edgy?
<Ax-Ax> ..
<Ax-Ax> isnt it easier just wait for gutsy?
<adz21c> Hamlon: in the compiz settings manager did you disable workarounds or qt window fix?
<ghn20070831> Any out there know how to get a list of Chat Groups?  Example of a chat group is #kubantu.
<adz21c> Ax-Ax: if you can put up with the xchat window yea
<Hamlon> No, the workarounds are active i think..
<Hamlon> Let me check
<uga> ghn20070831: http://searchirc.com/
<Ax-Ax> ..   If i close the xchatsystray window, the icon gets back
<blekos> how can i join irc from command line?
<Ax-Ax>  /join #chanel
<uga> blekos: apt-get install irssi
<uga> =)
<blekos> and then???
<Ax-Ax> blekos; you mean terminal or xchat command line?
<Hamlon> adz21c: I have the qt window fix checked, should i disable it?
<uga> blekos: and then /connect irc.freenode.net, /join #kubuntu
<uga> blekos: man irssi =)
<adz21c> Hamlon: no i found that started doing what you say
<blekos_> hi, i did
<blekos_> Ax-Ax what is the difference?
<Ax-Ax> oh
<adz21c> Hamlon: what version of kubuntu you running and where u get the fusion packages from?
<Ax-Ax> whats your irc program, blekos?
<maverick> indeed yeah
<bob_> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Hamlon> adz21c: Im running Feisty, and i got the packages from ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu
* bob_ looks around to make sure he is in the KUBUNTU channel (??? ^^^)
<xp_killer> ubotu: can i lauch a cdlive while im on my desktop?
<bob_> how do i get beryl and checkgmail to load everytime i start my computer up in kubuntu?
<maverick> !ubotu
<xp_killer> !hi | bob
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> bob: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<maverick> xp_killer: ubotu is a robot
<bob_> heh
<maverick> sorry :d a ot
<maverick> bot
<maverick> bot
<maverick> bot
<xp_killer> maverick: : can i lauch a cdlive while im on my desktop?
<bob_> how do i get beryl and checkgmail to load everytime i start my computer up in kubuntu?
<xp_killer> maverick: i forgot :p im still half asleep
<blekos__> Ax-Ax i use konversation and irssi
<maverick> as far as i know...NO
<Ax-xA> lol
<adz21c> Hamlon: I am running feisty and compiz-fusion and all is well for me, however I installed compiz-fusion using the following guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Compiz-Fusion_.28a_Compiz-Beryl_fusion.29
<maverick> xp_killer: maybe they've doe LiveCDs that does
<blekos__> i'm practising to use ssh
<bob_> xp_killer: you could do a vm i guess
<blekos__> btw does anybody know if you can read your kmail from command line?
<xp_killer> bob_: vm?
<Ax-Ax> blekos, in konversation type /join #chanel
<emilsedgh> blekos__: kmail? command line? then use a command cline mail client...
<Hamlon> adz21c: Yes i tried that too, but i get an error about a broke dependency.
<emilsedgh> blekos__: you should be able to read mail via dcop from kmail
<blekos__> that means I have to use 2 mail clients
<blekos__> i basically want to access my pc from work, using putty.
<blekos__> It's faster than having remote connection etc
<uga> uhm.... if you guys wanted to do a full backup on a secondary disk, what would you use? rsyncing? I'd like something that verifies the secondary copy is a good copy (md5 or so), so that I don't get surprises if the other disk is damaged
<ghn20070831> Thanks uga for the prompt response. I have got the list on opening the url.  I am completely new to IM and I was hesitant about it until now because of the Web security concern.  I have just set up Pidgin (multiprotocol support) on Linux that includes AIM, ICQ, IRC, Yahoo and XMPP.  So far AIM and IRC seems to be working fine.
<ghn20070831> Does anyone out there also know the urls to get the Chat Group list for AIM, ICQ, Yahoo and XMPP?
<adz21c> Hamlon: you tried the compiz help channels?
<Hamlon> adz21c: Not yet, ill go there next. Do you know where i can find them?
<dave4272> Hello
<adz21c> Hamlon: I'll have a look
<dave4272> I need some help accessing a Mac on my network via Ubuntu
<uga> uhm... if nobody suggests anything better I'll assume rsync is best for backups?
<adz21c> Hamlon: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=3309
<Hamlon> adz21c: Ok, thank you for your time.
<adz21c> Hamlon: no problem :-)
<uga> uhmpf. I wish rsync had versioning support
<jana> hallo, ich htte eine Frage. Habe Feisty Fawn installiert und es ist nicht mglich kweather oder kmoon angezeigt zu bekommen. deie aderen anwendungen des Pakekte kdetoys funtionieren, Danke!
<uga> jana: I'll try to read it, but my german (if any) sucks =)
<uga> jana: "hello, I've got a... (problem?). I have installed Feisty Faun and  kweather or kmoon (don't show up?). Is there a working kdetoys packet?
<uga> is that a correct translation? :P
<jana> yes it  the right translation
<uga> heh
<uga> jana: distributions like kubuntu split packages like kdetoys and others into smaller packages, so that people don't need to install all applications
* xp_killer lost
<uga> jana: there's separate kmoon and kweather packages
<uga> jana: apt-get install kmoon kweather
<uga> xp_killer: heh
* uga installs kweather. Ages he had not used it
* xp_killer E.T find home
<jana> I have kmoon and kweather updated, but still i doesn t work. Is it a bug of 7.04 or ist tehre anything i can do?
<uga> jana: I have it working herek in feisty
<uga> are you trying through the panel?
<jana> how did you do that?
<uga> ie, right click in kicker->add applet to panel-> and type in "weather" to search for it
<jana> i tried through the panel
<uga> uhm... strange. You should have it there
<uga> I just installed it and turned up
<uga> no need to even close kde. That surprised me
<zsz> if I start compiz-fusion, it generates a 5px wide white rectangle around taskbar, all menus and tooltips. See http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b1ee7ed173.png
<zsz> how do I get rid of it?
<zsz> (and yes, I already asked in #compiz-fusion but there's no life there)
<kraut> moin
<crazylazy> hello
<crazylazy> how can I run kubuntu live via pxe?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<crazylazy> Is it possibole to boot kubuntu via PXE?
<BluesKaj> !patience | crazylazy
<ubotu> crazylazy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> crazylazy, I'm not exactly a new user but what is PXE ?
<crazylazy> pre eXucutabole Enviroment
<sayers> how do I have Kmail not empty my trash?
<BluesKaj> crazylazy, quote "normal ISC DHCP software shipped with Linux can handle PXE." http://www.kegel.com/linux/pxe.html
<crazylazy> that looks tiering
<ubunturos> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazylazy>  want to set it up in less that 15 minutes
<BluesKaj> sayers, in kmail settings/configure kmail/misc
<BluesKaj> crazylazy, what you "want" and what help is available plus your ability to do the proper research will prolly determine how long it takes ... if you can find the solution yourself and it sounds to me like you have the experience to so , then I'd suggest that.
<crazylazy> Ok, then I won't need u guys
<BluesKaj> crazylazy, this might help as well: http://pxes.sourceforge.net/
<JimmyDee> hi kubuntu people, anyone doing compiz-fusion for amd64 today?
<sayers> BluesKaj: Kmai before = 90% now it = 100% awesome thanks very very much.
<JimmyDee> if so how do you get around the gnome-window-decorator issue?
<JimmyDee> errr kde-decorator
<BluesKaj> sayers, I prefer kmail , altho it doesn't "look'" nice as thunderbird , it's more versatile
<BluesKaj> !compiz |JimmyDee
<ubotu> JimmyDee: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sayers> BluesKaj: the calander feature is a big plus for me
<BluesKaj> at work sayers , or you have a very busy social life ? :)
<sayers> BluesKaj: No i'm quite lonely but I need to organize my lonely time ;)
<BluesKaj> my wife organizes my time for me , no need for a calendar :)
<wers> how do I prevent beagle from running everytime I log in?
<JimmyDee> y
<toby> When I go ctrl-alt-F1 or ctrl-alt-F2, instead of switching to my terminal the letters P, Q, R, S appear onscreen
<toby> (in the terminal window which is open in KDE at the time)
<toby> Do you think this is a keyboard configuration issue? I've tried two keyboards
<xp_killer> hien?
<xp_killer> don't know i'm still a noob
<uga> toby: what keyboard is it?
<BluesKaj> toby, it could be a KB issue , check your KB settings in regional & language
<uga> also some keyboards, like microsoft, include an F-Lock button, which disables F functions by default
<toby> I have two keyboards - one is "proline" the other is generic unbranded. They're both pretty ordinary.
<toby> BluesKaj: That seems to have fixed it, thanks! The keyboard options in Regional and Language were all greyed out.  I clicked "Enable Keyboard Layouts" and now I can switch to terminal.
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<deichgraf4> ciao
<ddjikic_> hi can someone help me i have problems with my graphic card (ati) on kubuntu7 the fan is not working ?
<sayers> Are there security risks of setting up a LAMP server on my desktop if it is impossible to acess my connection unless your via LAN
<BluesKaj> ddjikic_, perhaps the chip temp doesn't require the fan to be running on the card
<ddjikic_> blueskaj , the card is very hot
<ddjikic_> blueskaj , i had the same problem with my procesor and i installed dellfand so now the processor is ok
<BluesKaj> is the card a dropin or proprietary
<ddjikic_> i dont know
<BluesKaj> was it installed when purchased ?
<jhutchins> sayers: there are security risks in turning on a computer.
<combinio> what codec do i need to watch *.RMVB movies ?? :}
<jhutchins> sayers: What's important is to understand them and be prepared.
<jhutchins> combinio: RealPlayer
<combinio> jhutchins: sudo apt-get install realplayer ?
<ddjikic_> blueskaj , yes it was installed , its a dell laptop
<jhutchins> !real | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<combinio> jhutchins: thanks :)
<jhutchins> sorry, it's buried in the first URL iirc.
<jhutchins> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BluesKaj> ddjikic_, then dell should have an app for your video card fan as well as the cpu fan
<feimao_> !info mplayer
<ddjikic_> no nothing for linux :(
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<combinio> jhutchins: i have an alert that there was a problem with drvc.so during loading library or decoder ?? :|
<BluesKaj> well, ddjikic_ dunno, perhaps someone else who owns a dell laptop in here can help ... anyone ?
<combinio> i think all necessary codecs are installed on my machine :S
<combinio> but there is something wrong with *.rmvb movies :/
<BluesKaj> combinio, try the helix player
<combinio> BluesKaj: install helixplayer ?
<combinio> :] 
<combinio> i'm using kaffeine player
<combinio> untill now :)
<BluesKaj> yeah combinio look in adept
<combinio> BluesKaj: ok - it is installing now :)
<combinio> crap! 'The player does not have the capabilites to play back this content. This content is uspported by RealPlayer' :|
<combinio> 'The following componetns are required: audio/x-pn-realaudio'
<patrick__> hi
<combinio> !audio/x-pn-realaudio
<combinio> oupss...
<combinio> BluesKaj: do u know how can i install that audio/x-pn-realaudio ? :>
<jhutchins> combinio: The actual Real player is a newer version than the one distributed as Helix; it may also be necessary to convert rmvb files.
<jhutchins> combinio: That's a mime type, not a file/library/codec.
<combinio> jhutchins: but it doesn't work at all - with all player (e.g. kaffeine, totem, helix)
<jhutchins> combinio: Right, because real is a propietary format.
<jhutchins> combinio: You need the real player.
<combinio> jhutchins: already got it
<jhutchins> combinio: Helix is the free version of real, and if you get it from the Real site it's new enough to work.
<jhutchins> combinio: The version distributed through other channels doens't play current content.
<combinio> jhutchins: ok, i'll download nwer version of helix
<patrick__> i have a question can any help me? thats the first time that i use kubuntu... i heard that i must type some commands in the console like things to update.. so can any say me some commands they i need?
<jhutchins> combinio: http://www.real.com/linux
<patrick__> sry for my bad english
<tsdgeos> patrick__: your english is fine
<combinio> jhutchins: thx a lot
<patrick__> ...thanks.. or are you joking?^^
<jhutchins> patrick__: There is a gui update tool, but the console update procedure is sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade.
<patrick__> ..moment i must first translate that^^
<patrick__> whats sudo aptitude?
<tsdgeos> no need to use aptitude
<patrick__> what i have to do?
<jhutchins> patrick__: The console gives you incredible power over the sytem, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tsdgeos> sudo apt-get update and the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jhutchins> !sudo | patrick__
<ubotu> patrick__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | patrick__
<ubotu> patrick__: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<combinio> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<combinio> jhutchins: how can i install *.bin file ? :P
<patrick__> ah ok thank you
<patrick__> all
<tsdgeos> combinio: just run it
<jhutchins> combinio:  $ chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<jhutchins> combinio:  $ sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<TuxKilla> combinio: sh ...bin
<combinio> jhutchins: also wanna ask - where should install programs (*.bin) in future? in what path ?
<combinio> ** what path ?
<jhutchins> combinio: The real player bin installs itself correctly according to the linux file system hierachy standard - or whatever they call it.
<jhutchins> combinio: Generally you want to avoid non-.deb packages as much as possible until you know the system well enoguh to know where things should go.
<combinio> jhutchins: yes but it want to be install on Desktop? :|
<jhutchins> combinio: That's ok for now - it's not the player, it's just an installer.
<combinio> jhutchins: thanks for info :)
<jhutchins> combinio: We all had to start somewhere <grin>
<sayers> Is there a way to make a symbolic link via Interface?
<mez_> anyone know a good network discovery tool?
<combinio> jhutchins: very well said :D
<mez_> ... all it needs to do is graphically show, which pcs and routers are active on my LAN, via eto)
<BluesKaj> mez , what client are you using on the LAN , smb or ... ?
<BluesKaj> I thought that konq would show the active pcs thru smb
<patrick__> uhm.. i have open the console.. whats the first commands they i have to type in?
<BluesKaj> patrick__, what are you trying to do ?
<patrick__> to config kubuntu right
<patrick__> i heard there is an command for updating ...
<patrick__> and some others
<BluesKaj> patrick__,  sudo apt-get update
<patrick__> thats the command?
<JimmyDee> the hundred or so people in #ubuntu-effects seem to be asleep, anyone doing compiz-fusion amd64 today?
<BluesKaj> for updating the sources.list where the kubuntu applications can be installed from
<combinio> jhutchins: crap! this is codecs fault! in realplayer there is no image only sound :/
<broc93> hi all
<broc93> I have a problem
<broc93> can anyone help me?
<combinio> but real player 10 works very well :D
<combinio> !ask | broc93
<emilsedgh> broc93: just ask
<ubotu> broc93: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<combinio> ( i love that command :D )
<broc93> I want to enter in the Freenode network, but I can't do it.
<broc93> I tried to connect to irc.eu.freenode.net
<broc93> but I received an error message:
<savetheWorld> broc93: you talking here means you are on freenode
<broc93> [Error]  Connection to Server irc.eu.freenode.net lost: connection actively refused. Trying to reconnect.
<BluesKaj> JimmyDee, I would try this tutorial , just substitute kubuntu for debian in the repos , i've heard that it works ...not absolutely sure but ....
<BluesKaj> http://linuxized.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-debian-ati-xgl-compiz.html
<broc93> savetheWorld: no, I'm on Ubuntu IRC
<broc93>  I will try
<jhutchins> broc93: No, you're on freenode.
<broc93> just a second
<broc93> ok
<jhutchins> This IS Freenode!
<broc93> Ok, ok
<broc93> this is freenode perfect! thank u!
<Schuenemann> does anyone use amule with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, I've used amule, but there are lot of spam servers trying to get attn when you do a search , but it does work, just watch out for fake servers and fake files
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I was going to ask how to handle ed2k links, but I found it
<Schuenemann> thanks :-)
<Schuenemann> and yeah, that spam sucks
<patrick__> how can i open ".bin" datas?
<ubuntu_laptop> patrick__: you run .bins there might be another file that has info on it depends on what it is
<emilsedgh> patrick__: cd path/to/dir
<emilsedgh> patrick__: ./file.bin
<patrick__> sry i dont understand... where i must type in in?
<patrick__> *it in
<emilsedgh> patrick__: konsole :)
<patrick__> nothing happens
<zaf1r0> ciao a tutti
<zaf1r0> .-)
<patrick__> ...kubuntu is difficul /:
<kcg> hello there, is there a way that i can change the settings of flash in firefox again? i disabled it for some reason
<kcg> and now its ignoring any link in flash in firefox
<lnx_> how i can clear all the command that i have done in alt + f2 ?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, personally i use KMLDonkey, it's bit more difficult to setup due to it's relatively bettter security than most p2p clients , but there's a decent tutorial on the website.
<Schuenemann> kcg, are you using an extensions like flashblock or noscript?
<kcg> Schuenemann, no, i am not using those extensions
<kcg> i click on a flash advert (i want to), and then the yellow bar appears as usual, but somehow i clicked sth that disable the pop up forever it seemed
<Schuenemann> as I know, firefox itself can't block flash... unless you changed something in about:config
<Schuenemann> yellow bar? for flash?
<Schuenemann> do you mean popup?
<kcg> yea
<kcg> basically, i click on a flash advert which was supposed to link me somewhere
<Schuenemann> ediit > preferences > content
<kcg> yes
<kcg> but i don't want to disable the pop-up blocker, i want a warning to come up whenever i click a flash object that has a link with it
<backtick> hi all, i have an Intel Wireless 3945ABG card on my laptop.. it shows up in lspci and the correct driver is loaded (reported by lsmod).. but it doesn't show up in iwconfig or in knetworkmanager.. i'm running kubuntu feisty.. any ideas?
<kcg> Schuenemann, i got it now, changed the settings in about:config
<jhutchins> backtick: Did you get the firmware for it?
<backtick> jhutchins: no, i looked on the it's sourceforge website but i didn't read something about fireware.. where should i get this?
<winbond> what does "Got signal 11 segmentation violation" mean?
<backtick> s/fireware/firmware
<mauri> how i can change mi prompt
<jhutchins> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<mauri> how i can change mi prompt
<jhutchins> backtick: see above.
<ubuntu> Good morning
<BlueVette> I have a question for yall
<BluesKaj> BlueVette, ask away
<mauri> problem with the font in messenger
<BlueVette> I'm running Tribe 5 of Kubuntu (LiveCD mode) and I've been impressed with the level of hardware compatibility thus far on this Del Inspiron 1420. (ICH8 chipset and X3100 gfx chips).  However, I'm not getting audio output.  Are there known issues with ich8(m) and tribe 5?
<BluesKaj> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<BlueVette> understood
<backtick> aah turned out the firmware code is already installed but a "radio frequency kill switch" is turned on!
<backtick> reported by /var/dmsg
<backtick> * /var/log/..
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<zonk486> siemka!!
<tekstacy> Any way to speed up the return from hibernate?
<zonk486> do you know how change ubuntu to the Kubuntu
<zonk486> ?
<jiim> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<robert__> kann mir jemand bei der einstellung einer netzwerkbrcke unter kubuntu helfen? hab's mit firestarter + forum leider nicht hinbekommen
<Schuenemann> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<robert__> thanks!
<tuco> Hello all
<tuco> I want to change the log in theme in KDM Theme Manager but don't know. I need help.
<combinio> can someone help with :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37610/   ?   :}
<BluesKaj> combinio, do you have libdvdcss2 , libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs installed ?
<combinio> let see...
<combinio> ( probably yes but... )
<gnomefreak> are you on 64bit by chance?
<combinio> i386
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> than you are missing codecs although mplayer from repos shouldnt need w32codecs as most of them are built in
<combinio> crap! libdvdcss2 & w32codecs were uninstalled ?!?! :O
<combinio> but all movies were working :/
<Dr_willis> i thought vlc had them built in. mplayer needed them.
<gnomefreak> libdvdcss is needed for movies
<combinio> i don't know how i missed it ?! :] 
<Dr_willis> but its all mass confuseion. when in doubt install them all! :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu added decoder to mplayer that is not shipped with upstream iirc
* gnomefreak cant remember what decoder though
<combinio> huh... still no video with RMVB movie... only audio :}
<notv> whats the ifconfig option to see the ip address? i cant scroll up to find it
<notv> ifconfig spits out too much
<gnomefreak> notv: try | less
<JimmyDee> | more
<gnomefreak> ifconfig | less
<gnomefreak> or | more
<notv> thanks
<JimmyDee> more or less
<TexJoachim> hi
<JimmyDee> hey gnome, you into compiz?
<TexJoachim> is there any way to make konqueror display the full path in the titlebar?
<BluesKaj> combinio, libdvdcss2 is for playing commercial copyrighted dvd's on your pc/lappy.w32codecs is for windows media
<combinio> BluesKaj: and RMVB are NOT windows format ??? :}
<BluesKaj> Realmedia needs it's own player
<JimmyDee> TexJoachim: umm mine does
<combinio> BluesKaj: i see... so what player u prefer ? ;>
<_osh> or try "ip addr show eth0". not that much less verbose, but atleast it's another way of doing it. =)
<TexJoachim> JimmyDee: how so?
<combinio> BluesKaj: but as i remember i've been watching earlier rmvb with totem
<TexJoachim> mine only show the last folder name
<JimmyDee> oh you want the filename too?
<BluesKaj> I don't I very seldom encounter RM files so i haven't bothered , combinio
<Dr_willis> Yea. realplayer/media sort of got knocked out of the game. :)
<combinio> i see...
<Biovore> rmvb works fine with mplayer
<combinio> but before i used automatix and everyting worked:/ except operating system ;P
<Biovore> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, IMO realmedia tried to take over every aspect of media on ppls pc waay back and they got eliminated for their aggressive tactics
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yep. My thoughts EXACTLY.
<combinio> is there possible to use same codecs which automatix uses ? ;>
* felipe_ is away: lavando platos :D
<TexJoachim> JimmyDee: no, I want the full path: /home/blabla/deep/in/here/is/the/folder/I'm/in
<Dr_willis> combinio,  they are just grabbing the mplayer codecs from the mplayer site last i looked into automatix.
<TexJoachim> I have several folders with the same names in various locations
<combinio> Dr_willis: understood
<TexJoachim> I have to have 3 konqui windows open with them
<TexJoachim> So I have blabla, blabla (2) and blabla (3) in the taskbar
<TexJoachim> but I want /home/...../blabla and /home/....../blabla there
<pierre__kleb> t
* felipe_ is away: Ausente por ahora.
* felipe_ is back.
<JimmyDee> wish I could help but mine is showing /home/jimmydee when I'm in /home/jimmydee and I dont know how I made it that way
<Dr_willis> I know how to do it for Terminal windows. :) just not Konqueror file manager windows.
<combinio> crap! now every movie doesn't work ?! NOOOOOOOOOOO ! what the hell i did ?! :[
<combinio> kaffeine shows no image - only sound :(((
<Dr_willis> my Konqueror just shows the last dir in the path also.
<BluesKaj> JimmyDee, when you typed in your username during the kubuntu install the /home/jimmydee file was auto-generated
<Dr_willis> try a deeper directory  :)
<BluesKaj> combinio, relogin
<TexJoachim> JimmyDee: and you are using Feisty fawn?
<combinio> i just did
<combinio> ( also restart xy )
<combinio> and no image :|
<TexJoachim> JimmyDee: in the titlebar??? (not in the location bar)
<notv> im getting MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC on start up. i tried adding # defoptions=noapic to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<combinio> maybe it happened thanks that w43codecs or libdvdcss2 ? ;>
<notv> i still get the error, am i missing something?
<BluesKaj> w32codecs i hope
<combinio> - brb
<Biovore> combinio: isntall libxine-extracodecs
<Biovore> ?
<notv> do i need to update grub and if so how do i do that
<JuJuBee> I have a box with a public IP address on the internet.  I purchased a domain I wish to host on it.  What do I set the nameservers to ?
<Biovore> notv: did you at that noapci to the end of the kernel configuration line in the configuration your using in grub?
<Biovore> s/at/add
<notv> yes i added it after # defoptions=quiet splash or something
<Biovore> JuJuBee: depends.. how many IP's you got?
<notv> where all the ## are in menu.lst
<JuJuBee> I have only 1.
<Dr_willis> notv,  after editing those you got to run update-grub I belive.
<Biovore> well probably can't run your own dns then..
<Biovore> need atleast 2
<JuJuBee> Biovore : do I need to contact my internet provider then?
<JuJuBee> Aske them to add my domain to their records?
<Biovore> well you need to find somewhere to host your domain..
<Biovore> probably the place you got your domain name from does this..
<combo> Biovore: libxine-extracodecs are already installed
<JuJuBee> I   wish to host on my server, not somewhere else.
<Biovore> combo: what you using to watch the video.. and what kind of video is it?
<Biovore> JuJuBee: you need to ips to do that..
<JuJuBee> Bummer.
<BluesKaj> combo, what are you trying tp play realmedia files, avi ,dvd .,what ?
<combo> i prefer kaffeine... and now none of movies works - AVI, RMVB, MPG , etc. :/
<Biovore> intressting.. xine but be broken in some fashion
<combo> Biovore: how can i remove realplay.bin ?
<Biovore> no clue.. you installed it..
<combo> i installed it manually and now i regret - wana remove it now
<combo> how can i do that ?
<combo> Biovore: it worked just before
<combo> but something crashed :{
<notv> okay i update-grub and now the error goes away. is the timer error whats been giving me the black screens on startup?
<Biovore> combo: basicly there are 2 options to remove the realplayer..  there is sometimes an uninstaller somewhere.. or you got to delete all the files it added.
<combo> Biovore: right! :)
<Biovore> notv: probably not.
<BluesKaj> combo,installed manually , how combo , what kind of file ?
<combo> BluesKaj: realplay10.bin
<combo> just with sudo
<Daisuke_Laptop> eww, and why?
<Biovore> un-safe sex with binaries is how you get virus :-P
<combo> Biovore: virus ?! under linux!? u're kidding me ?! :)
<combo> it was downloaded from official site real.com/linux :P
<Biovore> well its possible..  you did run this unknown binary as root.
<combo> Biovore: it was NOT unknown ;P
<Biovore> you sure..  real and sony do weird stuff :-P
<combo> but what such virus can do ? :)
<helpme> how is it possibile to chage the prompt in a shell
<combo> Biovore: ohh... so maybe my movies don't work anymore :[
<Biovore> combo: anything of the person how is running it.. "sudo -> root so anything"
<Biovore> if thats the case..
<Biovore> probably not though..
<Biovore> there are only 2 recorded linux bugs out there..
<combo> Biovore: but give some example ANY ?
<combo> delete /home/user files ? :] 
<combo> or what ?
<Biovore> delete anything
<combo> kind of troyans ? ;>
<Biovore> change anything
<combo> Biovore: CRAP :[
<combo> don't scarry me :P
<Biovore> you a binary a root.. it has full priviliges
<Daisuke_Laptop> 2 recorded linux bugs?
<combo> this file was called 'RealPlayer10GOLD.bin'
<Biovore> well trojins
<Daisuke_Laptop> combo: again...  why?
<combo> i though it is savee :)
<Biovore> but I doubt thats the case here..
<combo> Daisuke_Laptop: what why ? :)
<Biovore> well it should be..
<Daisuke_Laptop> just...  why?
<Biovore> but the thing about close source is.. you don't know..
<Daisuke_Laptop> realplayer.
<combo> what u mean why ? :)
<combo> Daisuke_Laptop: what why ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would think that was clear
<Daisuke_Laptop> why realplayer?
<Biovore> mplayer plays realplayer stuff just fine..
<combo> i dont like real player - just wanted to watch my RMVB movies :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> so use vlc
<Biovore> vlc works as well
<combo> i prefer kaffeine :))
<Biovore> kaffeine is just a front end..
<Biovore> I think it can uses other backends
<combo> someone told me here that realplayer is ONLY 'reader' RVMB movies (?)
<Biovore> nope..
<Daisuke_Laptop> realplayer has been garbage since it was introduced in the 90's, what makes you think they've changed?
<Biovore> I use mplayer all the time for realplayer rmvb's
<combo> i don't know too much about that
<combo> have NOT big knowledge
<combo> someone advised me that program
<combo> eee... who was that
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'd like to know who here recommended realplayer, of all things...
<combo> hj... someone :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's just colossally retarded
<combo> i'll get that guy
<BluesKaj> what's this about 'sudo ./filename.bin' being an unsafe way to install files in linux ?
<combo> hj.... :D can't remember now
<Biovore> BluesKaj: well if your unsure about the .bin it is..
<combo> BluesKaj: also don't know :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> mostly you would have to sudo to install (/usr isn't writable by normal users)
<combo> but i would trust to those well educated guys ;P
<Daisuke_Laptop> but...  REALPLAYER :(
<combo> Daisukeok, understood
* combo is trying to remove realplayer...
<Daisuke_Laptop> combo: this is NOTHING against you, you followed advice you were given in good faith, you're okay
<Biovore> when I do stuff like that. I have a directory in /opt the +rwx for everyone, I just install it in there..
<Biovore> as my user
<Daisuke_Laptop> Biovore: a typical ubuntian isn't going to think of that, though
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...i didn't :\
<Biovore> true.. the typical ubuntian probably can use a shell eather..
<BluesKaj> Is it cuz the file is already compiled and we're merely executing the installer , so linux has permissions already granted with sudo to install whatever evil lurks in the app/file
<combo> may i remove all of this (whereis realplay) :: /usr/bin/realplay /usr/lib/realplay /usr/X11R6/bin/realplay /usr/bin/X11/realplay /usr/share/realplay
<rickey> i have kubuntu 7.04 i am on line with it now ,but the seach engien wont work with konqueror
<combo> ??
<felipe_> hi, anyone know what happens if i install ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu? i know that it'll install gnome but... i'll use kdm or gdm?
<combo> i mean remove all of this manually ?
<Biovore> rickey: what search engine?
<rickey> google
<Daisuke_Laptop> felipe_: it'll ask you
<Biovore> felipe_: it will ask.. do it from the command line..
<combo> Daisuke_Laptop: u should know - may i remove all those files/dirs connected with realplay MANUALLY ?? it is: /usr/bin/realplay /usr/lib/realplay /usr/X11R6/bin/realplay /usr/bin/X11/realplay /usr/share/realplay
<combo> Daisuke_Laptop: or better no, cuz something bad might happen ;P
<combo> ?
<rickey> what do i need to check to make sure the seach works
<combo> Daisuke_Laptop: ok anyway. i'm removing it on my own ;P
<rickey> what do i need to look for?
<rickey> Biovore  you still with me
<draik> K9Copy seems to freeze. Is there an alternative app?
<draik> Also, what is the alternative to m$ Money?
<melkor> Good morning, I'm looking for some advice about playing x-mplayer radio broadcasts with linuxj.
<melkor> err linux
<rickey> how do you make sure the seach engen on konquror is configured rigth?
<rickey> address line and google /ect
<felipe_> Daisuke_Laptop, Biovore: thanks
<felipe_> i'll install it... but if i wanna change between kmg and gdm? :/
<rickey> An error occurred while loading http://www.kde.org):
<rickey> Could not connect to host http://www.kde.org)/.
<rickey> what would cause this ?
<melkor> the parethensi
<cloakable> Indeed
<rickey> what do i check and ware do i check
<cloakable> rickey: http://www.kde.org
<rickey> and what do i check for?
<SlimeyPete> rickey: delete the )
<rickey> ooooooooooooooooooo ok
<SlimeyPete> http://www.kde.org)  <-- should be http://www.kde.org
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it should be www.kde.org
<melkor> why do radio stations broadcast over microsoft protocals only.
<hydrogen> because open source protocols are not supposed by windows media players
<hydrogen> and are really low end
<hydrogen> icecast fex
<melody> question. I try to run adept package manager and it keeps coming back saying that the system database is in use. (this is from a fresh reboot). and when I tell it to fix the problem, it crashes. Any tips?
<melkor> There is a file you need to remove.
<melkor> though its been awhile since I had to do it.
<rickey> An error occurred while loading http://www.kde.org/:
<rickey> Could not connect to host http://www.kde.org/.
<fester> How do you create a desktop icon for a non-Kubuntu app?
<rickey> there,s got to be something wrong somewhere elas
<rickey> where elas could it be messed up?
<sredna> is there a waya to install the qt demo app in kubuntu? (qt4)
<melkor> rickey did you click the link that somebody posted here.
<melkor> fetster you have to find where the binary file you execute is located.
<melkor> like i use mpg321, so I could type locate mpg321
<melkor> peace
<Doctor_Nick> somehow i turned off key repeating
<Doctor_Nick> how do i turn it back on =/
<draik> melkor
<Alron> Any version of Kubuntu that I can use as a home-server, and also has X-windows?
<sredna> hm, what version is the currently stable one?
<Jayton> Hey, how can i switch between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<sredna> should i update from feisty -> gutsy?
<Doctor_Nick> gutsy isnt out until next month
<sredna> Jayton: log into something else than kde :)
<sredna> Doctor_Nick: ty :)
* sredna will wait then
<Jayton> oh, ok. thx :)
<Jayton> <- let's try
<hydrogen> !info qt
<ubotu> Package qt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hydrogen> !info libqt4
<ubotu> Package libqt4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hydrogen> !info libqt4-core
<ubotu> libqt4-core: Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.3-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1177 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<xp_killer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* xp_killer good bot
<hydrogen> !info libqt4-core feisty-backports
<ubotu> libqt4-core: Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0-4ubuntu1~feisty1 (feisty-backports), package size 1634 kB, installed size 4840 kB
<draik> Is there a way to view/copy the manual contents? I want to have something which I can use/view freely at home/work/etc
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
* garfield hungry
* ScorpKing needs a smokebreak...
<coreymon77> ScorpKing: have fun killing yourself
<garfield> lol
<ScorpKing> yip, if i have to wait for someone else i might wait forever. lol
<coreymon77> ScorpKing: make sure to tell us when the lung cancer hits
<ScorpKing> you'll be the first to know. :P
<Level15> has anyone managed to get a logitech webcam of driver uvcvideo to work woth kopete?
<Level15> *with
<MetaMorfoziS> Level15 > kopete can'T handle that, that1s in the manual somewhere
<MetaMorfoziS> somewhere in the supported apps lists'
<Level15> MetaMorfoziS: kopete's manual?
<MetaMorfoziS> but with lucview or wtf it's working
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<Level15> lucview works, yes
<slobodan> hi there!... Does anyone know how to disable icon animations in Konqueror when you click on them?
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't remember, somewhere in uvc setup howto or in spca5xxx dunno.
<MetaMorfoziS> but i remember, it isn't work with kopete.
<Level15> MetaMorfoziS: ok, so basicallly, it DOES NOT work, period?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes.
<Level15> :(
<Level15> i guess i'll have to keep rebooting then
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<Level15> ok, question no. 2. I have a bluetooth headset, how do i get it to work with kopete?
<Level15> how do i pair it and the stuff?
<slobodan> anyone?
<bigleon> Hello people
<ScorpKing> helo bigleon
<Level15> slobodan:
<Level15> slobodan: somewhere in kcontrol
<bigleon>  Level15 are you same as Level1 guy with Insppiron E1705?
<Level15> bigleon: no
<slobodan> Nope... looked for it but nothing in connection with that
<Level15> but i've seen him here :)
<Level15> i got an xps m1210
<bigleon> Level15 XD it was worth asking
* ScorpKing is away
<bigleon> I'm trying to figure out how to make my ATI work better
<Level15> slodoban you mean bouncing icon when launching app/file? or what exactly?
<bigleon> It seems reallly crapy on Open GL
<Level15> bigleon: AFAiK, ATI is evil...
<bigleon> Well there isn't much i can do in a laptop...
<Level15> bigleon: i know... that's one of the reasons why I chose mine... decent video card
<slobodan> No...not the bouncing icon with cursor but when you click on some icon in Konqueror icons goes bigger into your face
<Level15> lol
<bigleon> Well when i was video gaming on windows, it was wonderful
<Level15> slobodan: try unchecking Visual feedback on activation from Peripherals ->Mouse
<bigleon> X1400 Radeon Mobility
<bigleon> Woo i like this feature in Amarok Fetching my  Album covers
<Level15> Amarok is nice
<bigleon> Took me a while to stop it from crashing XD
<bigleon> It was having a bit adjusting from 73 songs to 1800 songs it went stupid trying to update it self
<slobodan> Thats it!... Thanks Level15!
<Doctor_Nick> :O
<Level15> slobodan: no problem
<bigleon> is ogg or mp3 format better?
<Level15> ogg
<bigleon> whats the difference?
<Level15> better compression and is *truly* free
* NightBird nods
<bigleon> i never realized an mp3 "cost"
<NightBird> bigleon: most companies hide it
<bigleon> you mean with the "DRM
<Level15> downside is that most portable audio players don't support it
<NightBird> most mp3 players have to license the mp3 decoder
<bigleon> Wow... lame XD
<Level15> bigleon: why do you think ubuntu, suse, redhat don't include mp3 support?
<NightBird> yeah... technically flac is better due to having perfect audio, but the files tend to be 4x bigger
<bigleon> I remeber reading about it, but no i wasn't sure
<Level15> NightBird: 4x? i thought it was more like 10x
<NightBird> Level15: in my experience it's been closer to 4x
<bigleon> O_O, speaking of compressions where do i look for packages i got in adept that don't show up in my applications thing
<bigleon> I grabbed this mp3 to ogg converter
<paul_> hi all
<paul_> can someone help me i cant figure how to install flash player
<Level15> paul_: 64 bits?
<paul_> 32
<bigleon> sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<paul_> i have rpm file
<Level15> paul_: then you should just be able to get it with aptitude
<Level15> or whatever
<Level15> paul_: ewww
<Level15> get rid of it!
<bigleon> rofl level15
<Level15> it's just disgusting!
<Level15> gross
<Level15> XD
<paul_> adept manager?
<Level15> yes
<bigleon> i'll be back
<What_the_Deuce> Hi all. anyone have Ubuntu on an HP pavillion, 6000 series. I'm having trouble loading up the live cd, and the only reason i can think of is because it has a SATA hdd
<Level15> make sure all repositories are active
<broc93_> I have a question:I want to know if there is a "safe remove hardware" on kubuntu
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: live cd does not need an hd, so i don't think so
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: most live cd not booting issues are related to graphics card
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: the error that comes up is "ata 1 too slow to respond" which seems odd to me
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: migth be also your cd/dvd drive
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: but yes, it's odd
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: its an nvidia card, so there shouldn't be a problem
<kkathman> greetings folks :)
* garfield xp_killer
<paul_> forgive me
<paul_> im totally new to linux
<martin_> Hi guys
<fiber0pti> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a machine and I keep getting port open errors on ata2. I've installed other flavors of linux on the same machine without problem, any ideas?
<martin_> I have a little problem with my desktops
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: i don't see how it could be the cd drive, if the same error occurs on a desktop, with a SATA hdd
<martin_> I have 12 desktops but I configured 1
<martin_> Why?
<martin_> Anybody can help to me?
<fiber0pti> the first error while trying to install is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: well, i have a sata disk here and i installed kubuntu with no problems, so it's nut b/c the disk is sata
<sbucat_> martin_: cofigured explain better
<sbucat_> *configured
<What_the_Deuce> level15: you think booting in safe GFX might help?
<garfield> martin_: go in destop system-setting to put one
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: nevermind...
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: no...
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: the error is not graphics related...
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: is it a very new laptop? perhaps no nice dirvers for your particular ATA controller
<xinuc>  martin_: do you use beryl??
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: its a year old, ish
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: strange... is the cd/dvd drive in good shape?
<martin_> did you see when you add desktops well I have configured 1 desktop and appear 12 desktop on the bar of Kubuntu
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: fine, apparently
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: on windows it loads disks with no problem
<Level15> what abt the linux cd? is it fine?
<What_the_Deuce> Aye, official Kubuntu disk
<xinuc> martin_ : do you use beryl?? you can try to turn it off and restart your x
<Level15> What_the_Deuce: then sorry, dunno that to tell you
<What_the_Deuce> Level15: thats ok
<martin_> yes I'm using beryl
<xinuc> you can try to turn it off and restart your x
<What_the_Deuce> Out of interest, did anyone elses compiz-fusion break after the recent update?
<What_the_Deuce> I had to purge/reinstall mine..
<fiber0pti> I'm trying to install kubuntu with the live cd. It seems I have the same error that happens at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884. How do I get into grub if I can't even boot from the cd?
<bigleon> Question, if my  OpenGL screen savers are typically laggy and low quality, is it a bad idea to get compiz?
<bigleon> Goodmorning Bluekaj
<garfield> bigleon: very bad
<bigleon> Gah i got a nice new comp :( i need to know how to make my vid card work better
<bigleon> i got radeon x1400
<bigleon> i download fglrx just to get it to work
<BluesKaj> hmm, thought I'd try out gnome-desktop , but now ..how do i unstall it . I tried removing ubuntu-desktop ,and it seemed to work but unfortunately not.
<garfield> fiber0pti: can u at least check the cd for errors?
<fiber0pti> lemme try
<NightBird> bigleon: the update next month may help you quite a bit
<bigleon> NightBird next month comes out 7.10 right?
<BluesKaj> hi bigleon
<winbond> im trying to update gutsy, the  libpam0g says some services need to be restarted, when i hit next, it restarts the services, then hangs on loading startup scripts? wtf?
<NightBird> bigleon: no, I mean the 8.42 ati driver
<bigleon> Oh lol XD
<bigleon> well whats this "emerald" thing i hear people with X1400 should run it
<xp_killer> mmm
<fiber0pti> garfield: can't check it.. trys to load kubuntu just the same and I still get the same error
* Level15 is going to get lunch
<coreymon77> windbond, gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1
<NightBird> bigleon: that's the beryl screen decorator
<coreymon77> winbond: not here
<NightBird> bigleon: beryl supports a lot of the same things as compiz
<bigleon> oh NightBird lol, So atm there isn't anything i can do
<bigleon> to get better use out of my vid card?
<NightBird> bigleon: well.... pretty much.... wait a month, ati is adding support for the older video cards for their new driver which runs a lot better, plus aiglx support, which will let you run beryl and compiz without using the gl X server, which is a good thing
<coreymon77> bigleon: there is something you can do
<coreymon77> bigleon: get a nvidia card
<coreymon77> bigleon: they support linux! :P
<bigleon> Well my video card isn't old XD
<NightBird> coreymon77: actually, that's started to change... with the release of the specs on their video cards, ati/amd is doing a lot to fix up their linux situation
<coreymon77> bigleon: ya but ati acts like a little stubborn 2 year old when it comes to linux support
<combinio> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> NightBird: if you want good linux support, its still better to get an nvidia, you have got to agree with me on tat
<bigleon> will this driver work for me? http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<NightBird> coreymon77: for now, sure... but the AMD open source drivers will be seeing a big improvement due to having the specs on the cards, plus their are massive improvements coming to the fglrx driver
<NightBird> I think, ati will be a reasonable choice in the near future for linux support
<coreymon77> NightBird: it will take a while to catch up
<xp_killer> fiber0pti: how many hdd's and disk reader u have in your pc?
<fiber0pti> I have one HDD, floppy and cd drive
<NightBird> coreymon77: the 8.41 on the video cards it supports shows performance comparable to the nvidia cards
<coreymon77> xp_killer: and this matters because?
<coreymon77> NightBird: sure, on the video cards it supports
<coreymon77> NightBird: how many is that?
<NightBird> coreymon77: the 500/600 series
<coreymon77> NightBird: im not saying that it wont eventually become comparable
<NightBird> next month will go back to supporting all of their current cards
<NightBird> and, while I'm running a video card this driver doesn't support, I still saw a big improvement as well
<coreymon77> NightBird: but as of yet, there are not enough cards that are supported like that
<xp_killer> coreymon77: sometimes it matters if u have to many hdd's and disk reader
<coreymon77> xp_killer: i dont see anything in the backlog
<xp_killer> coreymon77: http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/how-did-i-fix-cant-acess-tty-in-feisty.html
<coreymon77> okay'
<bigleon> That driver link i posted is that any good
<rickey> this new kubuntu is pretty neat
<rickey>  i kinda like it
<rickey> what do you guy,s think of 7.04
<NightBird> 7.04?  it's pretty nice...
<NightBird> I'll probably update to 7.10 next month though
<rickey> what program do you use for yahoo live chatrooms
<NightBird> I don't
* NightBird gets lunch part 2
<bigleon> lol
<uga> uhm, lets burn the CD...
<uga> feisty CDs are also live CDs, right?
<uga> I need to carry one to the shop to test the box before I take it home
<rickey> anyone here use pal talk
<combinio> how can i mount an *.iso CD-image ?? :] 
<bigleon> nope rickey
<uga> combinio: mount -l loop ....
<bigleon> you might want to look into wine to get your old stuff working
<uga> combinio: sorry, -o loop
<combinio> uga: mount: can't find /home/combo/Downloads/Praetorians/Praetorians.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<uga> combinio: you need to give it the mount point too
<combinio> uga: i changed dir
<combinio> uga: how to ? ;>
<uga> combinio: mount -o loop kubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso /mnt
<uga> for example
<uga> the iso file, and the destination
<uga> uhm, can't anybody confirm that feisty CDs are live CDs too?
<bigleon> dl it and find out uga, i'm not 100 pct sure. but i think so
<combinio> uga: haha it works :D:D
<combinio> uga: thanks a lot ;)
<bigleon> they should like say "live Cd" i'd asume
<uga> bigleon: I have it downloaded, but it's not tagged as live CD, it's the 64 bit version and my localhost is 32 bit right now
<uga> so obviously I cannot test it
<bigleon> XD
<uga> I'm not a lazy person, just cannot tell =)
<bigleon> Doesn't dl area say?
<sportbilly> i have problem with the cubes in beryl anyone who knows?
<uga> bigleon: nothing
<NickPresta> !ask | sportbilly
<ubotu> sportbilly: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uga> nobody has installed feisty here? =)))
<uga> what do you guys use gentoo? :P
<bigleon> i use 7.04 fiesty
<bigleon> but 32bit
<xp_killer> feisty
<uga> bigleon: ok, and you installed using one of these CDs... didn't it boot to a desktop before you installed?
<uga> that's all I need to know
<bigleon> Yup
<bigleon> well i had to install a vid driver
<bigleon> before gui loaded
<uga> okay, thanks then, it's a live CD =)
<bigleon> but yeah
<uga> I need to carry it to the shop. it's a self-built PC, so I need to know it works before I take it out...
<NickPresta> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.3 (feisty), package size 2901 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<bigleon> I gots gimp hehehe
<combinio> uga: and if i want to remove mounted folder (from *.iso image) - how can do that ? :] 
<uga> sudo su
<combinio> uga: it says: ' Read-only file system '
<uga> combinio: umount /mnt or wherever you installed it
<combinio> ah
<bigleon> Ahh i always got issues with jumpdrives going "read only" on me
<uga> combinio: uh, ignore that sudo su. I thought I was on a terminal  =)
<bigleon> Rofl
<uga> stupid irc clients that look like erminals.. .:P
<bigleon> Rofl, i got mine iwht black bg and white font lmao
<w0nder> is the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu just the desktop??
<bigleon> I try to make everything look terminal ish because alot of kids i know can't tell diference from normal stuff and what looks like haking on tv lol
<w0nder> all other functionality is the same?
<combinio> uga: big thanks for teaching *.iso how-to :P
<bigleon> w0nder i'd sayy for most part
<bigleon> w0nder kubuntu looks better i'd say, then again i hate mac and last i knew gnome looked alot like mac
<uga> combinio: no problem. About the "read only" don't worry, yes. You're not alowed to modify an iso CD after mounted. I believe there was a workaround, but I cannot recall how...
<w0nder> bigleon: well i definitely think kde is better than gnome.. but ubuntu is easier all around.. just want to make sure kubuntu's 'backend' is ubuntu or whatever
<w0nder> i basically want ubuntu with a kde :)
<bigleon> kubuntu seems easier to me then kde
<w0nder> bluetooth?
<bigleon> wow that didn't make sense
<w0nder> that's my hangup right now
<uga> w0nder: it is. The same kernels and libs but a different desktop
<w0nder> no it didnt but thats ok
<w0nder> ok
<w0nder> perfect
<w0nder> thanks
<uga> bigleon: that doesn't make sense. kubuntu uses kde ;)
<w0nder> next question
<bigleon> uga i was having a moment with my love for kde
<uga> hehe
<w0nder> i need an alternate cd because the installer won't launch on the desktop on the livecd
<bigleon> this is what i get for over sleeping and missing lunch
<w0nder> im not seeing one though...
<xinuc> roberto : hello bro
<uga> bigleon: heh, nice party last night? :P
<bigleon> uga no... just that i was watching movies clear into early hours
<uga> oh heh
<bigleon> i would of preffered a party
<bigleon> but then i woulda been off my game, missed breakfast and a hangover which sounds like a nitemare
<w0nder> lubuntu alternate cd??
<w0nder> lol kubuntu
<tjduavis> good afternoon everybody
<bigleon> how was lunch kaj
<ScorpKing> good evening guys. i've set power manager to shut down my laptop when the battery time is 5min. is there a way i can make it warn me 2 minutes or so before it just shuts my laptop down?
<ScorpKing> hey bigleon. started on the theme yet?
* ScorpKing wonders if konversation is working today...
<bigleon> ScorpKing actually I got drafted into team for working on MMO's storyline
<ScorpKing> lol.
<bigleon> Well it was easy, it's using a story i had written a few months back so most of ground work is done
<ScorpKing> that's great. need any help with a few cursors?
<uga> uhm, this willl be fun... I need to clone the current 32 bit machine in the 64bit machine (re install all packs). Any tricks/ideas/hints?
<dsmith_> is there a god duplicate file checker for kde?
<dsmith_> *god
<dsmith_> *good
<bigleon> Well i'm waiting on next weeks driver release for ati. then i'll start so i can use all the cool features of open GL
<bigleon> well you can use your eyes dsmith
<dsmith_> haha
<bigleon> i gotta go through my folders sometime today or tommrow and do it
<paul_> hi
<dsmith_> 120 gb worth fo files
<dsmith_> with duplicates of various dates
<paul_> anyone in here use wine
<dsmith_> :P
<bigleon> Well you better get a few cups of coffees
<ScorpKing> bigleon: i might be able to make some of the cursors for you if needed. just mail me a few ideas. :)
<kim_> Hello =)
<dsmith_> hi
<kim_> Anyone know if you can get KDE lighter than xfce?
<dsmith_> I want a program not coffees
<bigleon> Scorpking, like lil mini grim reapers dudes for various things and maybe a Gothic Time glass would be sweet
<dsmith_> kim_:  Hmm?
<dsmith_> kim_: oh, Ummm I am not sure
<bigleon> I love it when people ask to make it lighter, i just wana say. "Take him to the gym"
<uga> kim_: that's like asking how to make a bmw smaller than a mini
<kim_> lol :P
<bigleon> rofl uga
<dsmith_> you would have to rebuild the kde package
<ScorpKing> bigleon: i'll look around. :)
<dsmith_> and toss out alot of things
<kim_> but is it realy... I've been trying KDE for a while (realy like most apps), but its slightly heavier than XFCE, not much though, what can I do to bring memory usage down?
<bigleon> well you can always get more memory kim? I use 2gb's and it runs really nice fast
<dsmith_> linux will use the full amout of your ram
<paul_> anyone in here using wine
<bigleon> I tried to use wine but it never seems to work for me paul_
<kim_> dsmith_, I suppose thats an option, although it would feel more work it to wait for KDE4 :P (lighter... if I'm not misstaken)
<dsmith_> i have 2gb as well
<bigleon> it might load the file and then it crashes when i try anything else
<kim_> dsmith_, I have 256, I need to keep usage down
<paul_> 640 mb ram
<dsmith_> what version
<ScorpKing> i have 320MB
<dsmith_> 6.06
<bigleon> wow 256... thats like rideculously small XD
<dsmith_> you need at least 512
<paul_> i find tons of ram
<paul_> here in buffalo
<paul_> ny
<dsmith_> newegg
<kim_> bigleon, as far as I know its practically impossible to get more ram for this motherboard. I'm saving up for a completely new desktop
<paul_> i find towers every week
<bigleon> lmao that old?
<dsmith_> kim_: look at the pentium3 on ebay
<paul_> pentium 3 an p2 mostly
<dsmith_> i bought 10 puters for 50
<kim_> I cant say how old it is exactly... It was given to me :P
<paul_> got hugh collection of cd burners
<BluesKaj> bigleon, I'm running 1G Ram but htop shows less than 20% most of the time so 256 isn't too low if used judiciously
<paul_> cd roms
<dsmith_> I have 5 hp burners fo free
<paul_> i take to salvation army
<kim_> Btw, a completely unrelated question. Would installing a new (old) harddrive and moving my swap to that increase my performance?
<bigleon> i run about 512 out of my 2gb's XD
<paul_> i keep all pci network cards
<paul_> one of 2 isa network cards
<dsmith_> kim_: possibly
<uga> okay, after fiddling a bit with a ubuntu hint that had buggy cloning instructions... I got a list of packs to install: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:install$' | awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages
<kim_> dsmith_, my swap is constantly used and I feel like I'm not getting everything out of my current drive
<paul_> one or 2 isa video cards
<uga> now I need to fix those to point to 64 bit packages. kernels etc
<paul_> all agp an pci
<dsmith_> kim_: if thats the case then #1 you dont have enough ram
<uga> anyone knwos if the 64 bit packs use the same naming?
<bigleon> uga notta-a-clue
<kim_> dsmiith_, I am painfully aware of that already...
<paul_> then i put them in box an send them out
<dsmith_> then your limitation is drive throughput
<kim_> drive throughput?
<paul_> it cost 9 bucks flat box
<dsmith_> read/write speed
<uga> oh, something went wrong with the paste before: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:install$' | awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages
<uga> wtf
<dsmith_> adding another drive may or maynot work
<uga> when pasting... do you also see http://en...?
<uga> that's NOT what I'm typing ;)
<kim_> ah, so I imagined. I'll dry adding another drive... cant realy hurt
<dsmith_> no it won't , see what it does
<dsmith_> I do know you can move swap to another drive
<uga> shit... konversation is parsing something...
<dsmith_> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kim_> dsmith_, yes... not completely sure how, but it shouldnt be hard to do. I have to get to bed now anyway, have to get up early tomorrow :)
<dsmith_> aye
<dsmith_> cyas
<kim_> Bye everyone :)
<kim_> Cya
<paul_> anyone play with reactos
<dsmith_> once before
<dsmith_> it for lack of better words stunk
<paul_> kinda slow
<paul_> is minix as bad as its made out to be
<Dr_Willis_> minix? why would it be bad? its an very old OS that still lives on. :)
<Dr_Willis_> i used it years ago on my Amiga
<dsmith_> as does win2000?
<dsmith_> lol
<uga>   dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:] ] install$' | awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages
<dsmith_> i for one never used minix so I cannot comment
<uga> phew, now it's fixed ;)
<uga> uhm... linux is becoming so boring
<uga> thanks to kubuntu
<uga> what's the next broken OS I should test?
<Dr_Willis_> uga start training others. :)
<dsmith_> heh
<Dr_Willis_>  cp/m !
<ScorpKing> uga: try LFS if you're bored. lol
<uga> Dr_Willis: I'm fully trained at cp/m plus ;)
<Dr_Willis_> its amazing - when you start teaching others linux.. you find that they can some how do the .... oddest things to their systems...
<uga> ScorpKing: oh well. after I had used gentoo for some time, that might be next step
<savetheWorld> hi all, I have an HP laserjet printer attached to my Kubuntu system, works fine.  Now I want to enable it for network access so people can print from other Linux boxes and Windows boxes. Does  anyone have a suggestion?
<uga> Dr_Willis_: I noticed lately ;)
<Dr_Willis_> savetheWorld thats what samba is all about. :) it can share printers and files.
<dsmith_> share with cups port 631
<jhutchins> savetheWorld: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Dr_Willis_> sharing to other linux machines is even easier. :)
<jhutchins> That doesn't look right...
<dsmith_> aye
<nclx> What ports must I allow in/out of my firewall to enable kubuntu boxes to update using apt ?
<jhutchins> savetheWorld: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dsmith_> none?
<jhutchins> That's better.
<savetheWorld> wow -three, woops, no FOUR answers!  great.  Thanks!
<jhutchins> nclx: Uses http, ftp, or ssh.
<dsmith_> I dont open ports for APT
<dsmith_> no need
<nclx> so outbound 21, 22, and 80 ?
<jhutchins> savetheWorld: Well, the first one from me was wrong.
<jhutchins> nclx: No.
<bottiger> I have a question. Right now I'm running Kubuntu and my soundsystem works flawlessly. Back in the day, when i used gentoo (and FVWM), I had a lot of problems  with playing multible sounds at once. Most programs could be configured to use dmix for mixing but it was a pain in the ***
<bottiger> Does anyone know how it works in Kubuntu?
<nclx> well I have a default deny policy even for outbound traffic
<bottiger> is everything still using aRts? I thought aRts was old and broken, is there another decent soundeamon?
<savetheWorld> jhutchins: yes, but some of the others may be wrong as well.  It still counts as an answer! :-D
<dsmith_> nclx, ok then that explains your question
<jhutchins> bottiger: alsa is what allow multiple programs simultaneous access.
<jhutchins> bottiger: Lots of stuff still uses arts emulation though, or oss.
<w0nder> hey, is there a kubuntu alt cd?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> anyone know how I can d/l a ubuntu select dvd?
<dsmith_> or where?
<Doctor_Nick> eat your veggies
<Biovore> oO
<nadrosima> hello guys and girls
<bigleon> good evenign nadrosima
<nadrosima> i cant join other irc server
<bigleon> they down?
<nadrosima> warn me always ur mirc not legal
<Biovore> get xchat.. :-P
<nadrosima> how create a msk ?
<nclx> oh I see, as long as the repos are defined as http:// in /etc/apt/sources.list then that is the only protocol I need to allow out to us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Cool
<nadrosima> *mask
<nadrosima> simple go tryn irc.superonline.com 6667
<nadrosima> how fixed this error
<Dr_Willis_> nadrosima you are using windows and the mIRC client?
<nadrosima> kde konversation
<nadrosima> :=))
<MinceR> hay
<NickPresta> !hi | MinceR
<ubotu> MinceR: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_Willis_> Looks like their server is scanning/identifying the irc client and perhaps it expcts some specific version reply.
<MinceR> i'm trying to find where Amarok is set to start on XF86Audio. i've looked at Keyboard Shortcuts/{Shortcut Schemes,Command Shortcuts} or Input Actions without success and i'm out of ideas.
<Dr_Willis_> also looks like that irc server is on some kids pc. :)
<newsense07> nadrosima: i cant connect to the server either check their website
<Dr_Willis_> i connected then got kicked/banned..  looks like a somewhat questionable irc server to me.
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<newsense07> Dr_Willis_: i agree
<emilsedgh> MinceR: systemSettings->Keyboard->Keyboard shortcuts->commad shortcuts
<Dr_Willis_> it auto-joined me to a channel.. then kicked me out. :)
<nadrosima> may be create a vrsion answer simple unix
<nadrosima> ehe
<MinceR> emilsedgh: i've looked there and there's no shortcut at Multimedia/Amarok
<Dr_Willis_> whatever their deal is..  its not Linux related. :)
<Huey> how can i find out what's using my sound card?
<Huey> 'lsof /dev/dsp' returns nothing
* dorjecito is away: Gone away for now.
<nadrosima> huey first lspci
<Huey> yet 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' says the soundcard is busy
<Huey> nadrosima: what will that tell me?
<emilsedgh> Minataku: go there, select AmaroK and then click kone the button (bottom of the screen) with caption 'None'
<Huey> i know that sound was working on this computer last night, and i can't think of anything i did that would mess it up
<MinceR> emilsedgh: whoa, it set itself as soon as i clicked advanced
<MinceR> thanks for the tip
<MinceR> oh, it wasn't automatic -- just the bug i'm trying to get around
<MinceR> (something keeps sending that key, i suspect my wonderful tuner card)
<Huey> and according to kmix and alsamixer, nothing is muted
<Huey> i don't think the hardware just died; these are built-in speakers for a laptop
<bigleon> I had that issue once, then i found out my speakers weren't plugged in
<bigleon> try some headphones huey
<Huey> bigleon: i did, same result
<newsense07> huey: cat /dev/dsp while plsying audio return any output ?
<bigleon> Hmm soundcard drivers working?
<MinceR> emilsedgh: it's set to None and it still starts amarok
<Huey> newsense07: cat /dev/dsp yields output anyway
<Huey> newsense07: so i think something is using the soundcard, but i don't know what
<emilsedgh> MinceR: click on then, the press the key that you want to start AmaroK
<Huey> and nothing in 'ps aux' looks like a likely culprit
<Huey> and 'lsof /dev/dsp' shows nothing
<MinceR> emilsedgh: i've set another key and it still starts amarok on media
<nadrosima> *********warning ********* /please make a copy for make a new configure **** for back up to old settings ******************
<Huey> although it looks like 'cat /dev/dsp' is outputting the same non-human-readable character over and over, so i don't know if it's outputting an error incorrectly, or actually being used
<Huey> is there a way to autmatically remove a module and all its dependencies?
<imagine[laptop] > Hi, I'm having an issue with a NFS file server, I changed router and the address of my server changed from 192.168.1.101 to 192.168.0.101 and now it seems I can't remove my old NFS filesystem and it is screwing the NFS service. I can't start the service at all.. any way to manually remove the bad NFS fs?
<Huey> the strange thing is, all apps that use sound don't seem to be having any problems
<Huey> so they all think the sound card is working
<nadrosima> Huey  u make auto remove but dont forget some settings cant remove so maybe see again same errors
<Huey> nadrosima: make autoremove? with the kernel sources?
<nadrosima> huey yep
<Huey> eh, it sounds like it'll be easier to just remove them by hand
<Huey> the strange thing is, this problem persists after rebooting
<nadrosima> and pls use konsole
<imagine[laptop] > how do I reload my fstab file ?
<nadrosima> not shit other desktop programs
<nadrosima> imagine[laptop] :  mount -all
<nadrosima> imagine[laptop] :  make a or more dir later open fstab and configure file system and user acces
<bigleon> how do you run a .run?
<jhutchins> kmail
<jhutchins> erp.
<jhutchins> !language | nadrosima
<ubotu> nadrosima: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<uga> bigleon: you just need to give executable permissions to the file. Any extension is executable in linux
<uga> bigleon: chmod a+x executable.run
<uga> that will give everyone executing permissions to it
<bigleon> then wha ti do to run it, it till doesn't show a "run"  or anything
<bigleon> still
<bigleon> it still keeps opening in kate
<BluesKaj> bigleon, sh ./filename.run
<bigleon> it says i need to run it as a "Super User
<nadrosima> * never working with root
<BluesKaj> sudo
<nadrosima> when u run with root cant acces other user
<jhutchins> bigleon: What is this file supposed to be and where did you get it?
<bigleon> it's ati driver i downloaded from ati site
<nadrosima> i m try ati driver but not worked
<jhutchins> k, you should be following the install instructions;
<jhutchins> !ati | bigleon
<ubotu> bigleon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nadrosima> used binary driver
<jhutchins> bigleon: Basically just sudo sh whatever.run
<jhutchins> bigleon: Basically just sudo sh ./whatever.run
<bigleon> yeah i forgot sudo so i was lost why it wasn't working lol
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<paul_> if u upgrade or add ram
<nadrosima> ummm go open ur pc recovery mode
<paul_> do u have install kubuntu
<nadrosima> and try install driver
<paul_> reinstall
<jhutchins> paul_: No, you may have to let the bios register it, but linux doesn't care.
<uga> jhutchins: wha? muck what permssions
<jhutchins> uga: Want to find out?
<uga> jhutchins: sure I want. unless there's a full url describing the sudo issues, I'd say that's just not true
<paul_> i am getting 512 mb stick
<jhutchins> uga: That is the official channel bot, you know.
<uga> I know, but it doesn't point to the url describing the issues
<jhutchins> It is true, we've had to try to help people recover from it here.
<MinceR> does anyone know where the patch/change to kdesu that makes it use sudo comes from?
<uga> jhutchins: okay, but what's it about
<uga> .kde file permissions?
<uga> for example?
<jhutchins> uga: If they've gone far enough running gui stuff with sudo, they're best off with a clean install.
<uga> I don't see what can get broken, really
<jhutchins> uga: Feel free to experiment.
<jhutchins> Kinda like using su instead of su - in other distros.
<inaety> hello, im not really how i can explain this but whenever i try to use kword with Times New Roman at size 12, double spaced, it comes out terribly bad looking and large not to mention it screws up the borders...just all bad.  but when i use Openoffice it comes just fine, the same font and everything
<uga> jhutchins: I'm asking you from a coder's point of view. I've done that tons of times, and just asking what's the exact issues
* newsense07 hopes its not true
<uga> that line is okay for noobs, but not for admins etc
<jhutchins> uga: It's a general issue.
<uga> uhm...
<uga> I just don't like the "don't do that it'll eat you!" without explaininig what's the thing to eat me ;)
* jhutchins recommends the System Administrator's Guide: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<newsense07> jhutchins: so usind sudo instead of kdesu for gui apps changes file permissions without notification ?
<jhutchins> newsense07: Yes.
<jhutchins> Basically overwrites settings files with root ownership.
<newsense07> jhutchins: thanks for the input, wish i knew this before
<newsense07> jhutchins: do you know of any docs describing what file permissions are changed and howto correct it ?
<uga> jhutchins: lol
<uga> jhutchins: next time you guys find issues with sudo ing, it'd be nice if you list possible issues. That would at least tell the risks, and the procedures to recover
<jhutchins> newsense07: That's the thing, it depends on what you run and what you do with it - sometimes chown -R <user>:<user> /home/<user> will fix it.
<uga> which would be nice
<uga> also for us developers, would maybe help if we knew how our proggies can break
<jhutchins> uga: The procedure to recover is a clean install, and don't run GUI apps with sudo.
<uga> due to permission issues
* jhutchins again recommends the System Administrator's Guide: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<uga> jhutchins: the general recommendation for sysadmins is not to run neither sudo nor su ;))
<uga> for guis
<uga> not just sudo
<newsense07> jhutchins: not what i wanted to hear and if i didnt connect this computer to a rather large corporate lan id probobly ignore it but i think a clean install might be what i need
<jhutchins> newsense07: If you don't have problems, you could be lucky, but it's hard for me to know what you might have done and what might have changed.
<uga> jhutchins: unfortunately, that's just not possible in a kubuntu-fashion desktop due to the target audience
<uga> I've seen systems break under parted frontends ...
<uga> and that's not due to using sudo
<uga> jhutchins: okay, rereading the bot's suggestion, I understand it's all about .kde/ file permissions only. I can't really see any other issues arising
<uga> due to not entering a full session with a proper KDEHOME for root
<nadrosima> uga u want del or copp any dir. use konsole as root (mc)
<jhutchins> uga: Like I said, you are welcome to experiment and define the parameters of the problem for yourself.  We would prefer if people were careful offering advice in the channel, and if they made it clear that GUI aps should not be run with sudo in ubuntu.
<uga> jhutchins: sure. I just wanted to understand the whole issue. Following rules blindly isn't good. Sometimes rules become out of date after years...
<uga> nadrosima: ?
<zblach> quick thing: at around the 55 hour mark, katapult suddenly consumes a ton of CPU time. i then have to kill it and restart it. anyone els ehave this?
<uga> nadrosima: I just sudo su and be done
<uga> nadrosima: I'm not asking for help here. Just asking why I need to tell other users that sudo can break their systems while kdesu won't
<uga> which is not completely true, but it's half-baked truth
<uga> (since kdesu can easily break it too)
<uga> nadrosima: I've been using linux from ... 98 or 99, so I know how easy it is to break a linux system by doing silly things :P
<uga> done that toooooo many times
<uga> fortunately, that has helped me to learn how to recover from most issues too. Hardest was a lack of permissions to run shell and basic login tools
<uga> so I couldn't even chroot
<ehc> if I want my monitor to turn off after a specific amount of time is that a computer setting or a monitor setting?
<nadrosima> uga: :=))
<uga> sorry, not permissions. the libraries bash links to were gone
<MinceR> ehc: computer
<MinceR> ehc: there's an x setting for it, for example
<uga> nadrosima: so I had to chroot to a statically linked shell
<uga> it was quite fun
<MinceR> ehc: system settings provides an interface to it, if i'm not mistaken
<uga> it happenned due to a bug in a gentoo ebuild
<Biovore> oO
<mefisto__> my kubuntu checks the fs after mounting 30 times on startup. Where is this "check after 30 mounts" set?
<nadrosima> MinceR:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ehc> MinceR, okay I found it. Will movie players tell it to not work?
<MinceR> nadrosima: re the turning off the monitor thing? :)
<uga> mefisto__: http://micrux.net/?p=52
<uga> mefisto__: sorry, that doesn't answer your question. But this does: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549255&highlight=mount+30+times+fsck
<uga> just use tunefs and increase the count as you plese
<uga> please
<uga> or just not reboot the machine
<mefisto__> thanks, uga. the first one was interesting, though
<uga> yeah, I think the tunefs method is safer though ;))
<Doctor_Nick> marzipan
<uga> Doctor_Nick: you need to change your password again, I think
<uga> nice one, though ;)
<Doctor_Nick> uhm
<Doctor_Nick> no
<Doctor_Nick> i just really want marzipan now
<uga> oh lol
<crazy6> ok, so, is there any trick way of installing kubuntu if I don't have a CD drive?
<savetheWorld> jhutchins:  Worked for Win boxes! no doing Linuxen.
<savetheWorld> *now
<exio> hi... i'm running gutsy and trying to compile a c file, and i installed libc6-dev as well as build-essential and i'm still not able to find any results from "locate stdio.h"
<exio> anyone home?
<emilsedgh> exio: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<exio> thanks!
<rediz_> cant conect to web with net gear usb wireless card. i've put in web key but still locked
<kreib> on boot, how can show system messages instead of the kubuntu logo?
<deichgraf4> moin
<jhutchins> kreib: turn off splash in grub config
<jhutchins> rediz_: Try using hex for the key instead of ascii.
<kreib> yeah ? its a variable in menu.lsr?
<spiroo> Problem in backup application Keep: Cannot backup because rdiff-backup directory in my backup directory does not exist. How would I solve that. I do not know how a rdiff backup directory looks like inside.
<jhutchins> spiroo: I suspect it's specific to whatever backup script you're running, check the docs.
<spiroo> Why does Keep not add that directory when setup the backup? :S
<edgar> hi, salut :)
<jhutchins> spiroo: There are MANY backup systems in Linux.
<spiroo> I am just running Keep with rdiff-backup
<spiroo> I guess this is some kind of bug in the application that it not add a rdiff-backup directory.
<mefisto__> jhutchins: ctrl-alt-F1 would also show boot messages instead of kubuntu logo, no?
<edgar> I just hav a question for kubuntu, is the a proprietary driver installer like in ubuntu, or do i have to instal myself my ATI??
<edgar> thx
<BluesKaj> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spiroo> I guess it is coming ATI full drivers in the feature because AMD/ATI has officially released their code for drivers
<_osh> edgar: there's one installer in the new "gutsy" release coming out in october i believe.
<Ace2016> i found a reproducable error
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Not as far as i know, they're before the consoles load.
<nethenson> i am using konsole 1.6.6 on kde 3.5.7 (on kubuntu+1) ... is there a way i can get rid of the 'python console, mc console...'?
<Ace2016> wrong channel yet again :(
<spiroo> uhm, the backup problem, how to solve?
<edgar> thanks for the link, but i still don't understant why in ubuntu i can istall ATI proprio in juust one clic and not in kubuntu :)
<kreib> jhutchins: so , by turn of splash , you mean to delete "splash" from the line : kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=59c6552a-ff96-441f-b8cc-90002bea7a00 ro quiet splash
<crazy6> if I just dd the kubuntu iso onto a usb memory stick is it going to work as an installer?
<spiroo> crazy6: NO
<crazy6> spiroo: darn
<crazy6> what about if I copy all the files over to a stick that has grub on it already
<jhutchins> kreib: yes, I'd copy the line, comment it, then delete it from the live line.
<spiroo> Not sure exactly how to do it, but I guess you must format the USB right and extract ISO and some things.
<spiroo> !usb :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy6> does the kubuntu boot CD use grub?
<sportbilly> i want to make my kde look like mac os anybody who knows?
<emilsedgh> sportbilly: install baghira
<emilsedgh> sportbilly: then install osk icons (from kde-look.org)
<emilsedgh> sportbilly: and kxdocker for docking purposes
<emilsedgh> sportbilly: and one more little thing, make your MenuBar's like osx, you could do it from systemSettings
<kreib> since I dont use bluetooth, I tought I`d disable it. I removed bluetooth service from all runlevels. still kbluetooth wants to start up on boot, how can it be disabled?
<emilsedgh> kreib: uninstall (remove) it from adept
<sportbilly> i can make my menu bar like osx but i cant make the panel look like this
<mauri_> i need help for amule
<sportbilly> i have installed baghira
<rrbiz> sup kubuntu
<sportbilly> i suppose this is for the menu look only
<sportbilly> kxdocker ive installed it but didnt worked
<emilsedgh> sportbilly: so, install ksmoothdock
<Lega> 'ello.
<mauri_> i need help for amule
<CalZing> just wanted to check one isue with kopete. There is no "Send File" button in the status toolbar (chat window), when using the Jabber plotocol. Kopete is able to send files using Jabber, and the button exists for the MSN protocol.  already spoke to the kopete people and they said that there mere such button. Is the button removed for kubuntu? And why?
<nosrednaekim> CalZing: do you have the same version as the kopete people were using?
<CalZing> i have 0.12.5
<CalZing> the one included with feisty
<nosrednaekim> but were they referring to a different version?
<CalZing> i didn't ask them. But i don't think so
<mauri_> amule is connected but find is not able to find anything
<CalZing> do you know if this button is included in the upcoming versions (It's ok because I can send files anyway)
<CalZing> just wanted to tell and improve the software
<nosrednaekim> ask them :) I don't use kopete
<CalZing> ok
<CalZing> ;)
<linxa> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello linxa
<linxa> i want to install engage
<nosrednaekim> !info engage
<ubotu> Package engage does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<linxa> i need the sources
<mauri_> amule is connected but find is not able to find anything
<nosrednaekim> linxa: you can't find a .deb?
<pillowpants> does anyone know a kde program i can use to resize a windows partition with?
<linxa> it my firts time using kubuntu
<linxa> somebody can help me?
<pillowpants> linxa: what do you need help with?
<linxa> install engage
<linxa> i need sources
<linxa> to fill my /etc/apt/sources
<sergio> hi all
<pillowpants> linxa: sudo apt-get install engage
<pillowpants> in a terminal
<mauri_> kubuntu 7.10 has firewall enbeded
<sergio> I use firefox instead konqueror because java works not fine in konq, I want to know if I can set my kde wallpaper from firefox directly like with konqueror "Set as wallpaper" menu option... Thanks
<slackern> mauri_, you could check out Guarddog perhaps to control iptables in kubuntu. http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/#screenshots
<mauri_> does kubuntu 7.10 has firewall enbeded?
<kkathman> sergio java works just fine in konq, and flash works much better than in firefox
<slackern> mauri_, ubuntu/kubuntu has iptables in the kernel or as modules and that is the firewall, you will need to configure it either by configuring scripts or using an application to set up rules.
<linxa> yes, but that command line doesn't find the packege
<sergio> kkathman: some pages in konqueror to me not
<kkathman> sergio then you probably have something set incorrectly
<mauri_> slackern: the problem seems that amule is not able to find anything
<slackern> mauri_, ahh i don't use amule myself but nothing is blocked in 7.10 as default there are no rules enabled, there isn't for me atleast, maybe you have a router that you need to portforward ports through?
<BluesKaj> mauri_, are you using a router ?
<sergio> the answer to my own ask: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7542081/KDEBackground-Wallpaper.diff
<GuHhH> i need help with bind + ssl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37629/
<MacNiall> When I built my last computer I put a SB-XFi in it, knowing it wasn't Linux compat. But now I'm pondering buying a good Linux compat sound card. What's the best quality available that is also Linux compat?
<mauri_> i havent a router
<mauri_> if i changed the server, it works
<BluesKaj> the server in amule ?
<BluesKaj> MacNiall, either nvidia or intel , altho nvidia seens to have  more probs lately , ati should be avoided unless it's a hi-end and new
<mauri_> BluesKaj: donkeyservers don't works....the others yes
<MacNiall> BluesKaj: Sound card? Something other than onboard is preferred...
<slackern> MacNiall, http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html maybe can make it easier too
<hydrogen> ati/nvidia sound cards?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> and of course he's gone ...great :(
<BluesKaj> mauri_, it seems the edonkey servers are down right now
<mauri_> BluesKaj: thnks so are tring just now?
<BluesKaj> edonkey1 is running
<Nerval> any site that was like distrowatch ?
<draik> Is there a way to get the Manual in HTML?
<draik> Or even PDF?
<draik> I want to be able to take it with me on my phone
<BluesKaj> mauri_, i run MLDonkey , uses the some of the same met servers as amule and most of the eDonkey servers are not connecting
<sayers> i really woulda thought there'd be a metric converter in the package list.
<BluesKaj> mauri_, now they connect but have no files available
<pillowpants> can mkv files be burned in linux?
<pillowpants> the video file
<pillowpants> i ahve a movie in it, and would like to get it on dvd
<mauri_> BluesKaj: ok thanks...i didn't know hot to check they are down
<BluesKaj> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> pillowpants, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/iso2mkv-8453.shtml
<ubuntu> hi all
<NickPresta> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<martijn81> anyone knows kmyfirewall well? what are chain forwards?
<lnx_> how i can install deb files in graphical way ?
<draik> lnx_: What do you mean by graphical?
<draik> You can right-click on it and choose to install
<MinceR> katapult doesn't get a tray icon -- so how can i configure it?
<lnx_> draik , yes that is what i mean but i down know why i ahve no this menu "kubuntu pakage manager" its gone how i can return it ?
<ubuntu> .i have some problem whit 7.10, i was installing updates for kubuntu made a restart and now i can't boot kubuntu couse the boot entrys disappear
<BluesKaj> sayers, look for convertall
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/700094
<BluesKaj> !convertall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convertall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mefisto__> MinceR: activate katapult (usually alt-space) then ctrl-c
<BluesKaj> !convertall info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convertall info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MinceR> mefisto__: thanks
<ubuntu> now ther is Ubuntu gutsy (development branch), memtest86+ only and xp
<BluesKaj> !info convertall
<ubotu> convertall: Universal unit converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<draik> lnx_: Sorry, I wouldn't know
<sayers> BluesKaj: It has an interface right :) ?
<sayers> aweseme
<sayers> thank you , you just saved me like 30 minutes of math BluesKaj
<martijn81> does someone knows about a good tutorial of kmyfirewall?
<martijn81> *for
<BluesKaj> yes sayers , i just had to launch it from the Konsole tho
<ubuntu> i hope somebody can help me, to get my boot entrys back for kubuntu 7.10
<mefisto__> ubuntu: have you tried reinstalling/configuring grub?
#kubuntu 2008-09-08
<mefisto__> favro: but it will be using apt from livecd, installing in chroot environment. that's what I would try first
<Schuenemann> hey, I want to format an unformatted partition with qtparted but it says I have to unmount it first. How do I do that?
<MrKennie_> if it's unformatted how can it be mounted?
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<Schuenemann> it had solaris before I deleted it
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: can't you unmount in qtparted? right-click the partition
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, only property is shown
<neversfelde> Schuenemann: whats sudo fdisk -l ?
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, wait
<mn> !KPPP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<mn> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/44361/
<favro> mn: dialup issues?
<neversfelde> Schuenemann: and you want to format /dev/hda6 ?
<Schuenemann> the error says: filesystem not correctly unmounted. You have to run e2fsck. Modifying a filesystem in this state can damage it.
<allen> hello
<neversfelde> hello allen
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, no, it's just swap. I think it is /dev/hda2 now
<allen> i just installed ubuntu but am having problems installing the gust additions, can anyone help?
<mn> favro: nah, someone was askin about it over at #ubuntu an hour or two ago and I was just lookin to find  out some more on it
<Schuenemann> I didn't have any win95 partition
<mn> im on satelite
<allen> i am brand new to linux
<favro> mn: there is !dialup - check it with /msg ubottu !dialup
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, it is 15 GB. It doesn't seem to be listed there
<MrKennie_> allen: do you mean guest additions? are you using virtualbox or something?
<mn> aiight, thx
<allen> yes, sorry, using sun virtual box
<allen> and yes, guest additions
<neversfelde> Schuenemann: mhh, it was a swap partition? Have you tried it with live cd?
<MrKennie_> allen: I think ubuntu has all you need already
<allen> how do I get it to see a bigger screen size?
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, no, it had opensolaris.
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, take a look at this: http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=qtpartedgz4.jpg
<neversfelde> sure about hda2? hda6 has a solaris
<MrKennie_> allen: under system settings
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, please, take a look at that picture. It calls hda2 the union of hda5 and 6
<allen> i figured it out
<MrKennie_> allen: you could install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils via adept too
<MrKennie_> allen: not sure what you get because I've never run ubuntu using virtualbox
<allen> mrkennie: thanks, i' got it to install. it was a basic linux issue using SH. I am brand new to the linux world
<neversfelde> Schuenemann: sorry, I do not use qtparted ,so I cannot trust it. Probably it is a mistake.
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, what should I do?
<neversfelde> Schuenemann: boot a live cd and take a lokk at your partitions
<Schuenemann> using what?
<neversfelde> Schuenemann: fdisk
<Schuenemann> neversfelde, but will fdisk show an unformatted partition?
<MrKennie_> cfdisk is a little more user friendly
<neversfelde> or parted
<Schuenemann> it looks like DOS fdisk
<neversfelde> there are several tools
<Schuenemann> let me upload for you what cfdisk is showing
<Schuenemann> here: http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cfdiskmc6.jpg
<MrKennie_> fdisk, cfdisk etc will show any partition formatted or not
<Schuenemann> fdisk -l isn't showing it
<Schuenemann> there is a "free space" below hda6 there
<Schuenemann> that's the I wanted to format
<neversfelde> sorry, 1:18 am here in Germany. Have to go. gn8 everybody
<MrKennie_> night
<Schuenemann> alright, bye
<MrKennie_> Schuenemann: you need to create a partition where the free space is
<Schuenemann> MrKennie_, ok, I couldn't with qtparted, but cfdisk seems to be able
<Schuenemann> MrKennie_, can you tell me what is the difference between a logical or primary partition?
<MrKennie_> I don't really know the specifics
<MrKennie_> I'm sure someone here does
<Schuenemann> oh well, I'll make it logical as my ubuntu one is too
<grendal_prime> whats the handy dandy pkg that makes shred an item in the right click menu?
<MrKennie_> kgpg iirc
<buckethead> Good christ - 31 sec lag! Anybody know how to decode a base64-gzip? I try to gunzip it and it says its not a valid gzip.
<grendal_prime> hmmm nope that gives me the right click encrypt option..but ummm no shred
<grendal_prime> its werid i have a machine here...its a debian testing install..it has it...but it has always had it.
<grendal_prime> I can always just use shred in a terminal..it would just be nice to have it right there in the browser
<mefisto__> grendal_prime: what you want is a servicemenu for konqueror or dolphin
<grendal_prime> konqueror would be nice
<grendal_prime> i dont like dolphin much
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?
<grendal_prime> got rid of it actually
<grendal_prime> what is the big deal with dolphin anyway.. just seemed not complete to me
<mefisto__> grendal_prime: google "shred servicemenu"
<grendal_prime> will do
<MrKennie_> ah it needs an addon.
<anom01y> anyone know how to get IVTV drivers to work ?
<grendal_prime> thanks mefisto__ i found something with that
<mefisto__> grendal_prime: was it a shred.desktop file?
<grendal_prime> now i can get rid of all this damn porn
<grendal_prime> heheheh
<grendal_prime> ya that seems to work
<grendal_prime> just kidding on the porn by the way.
<mefisto__> those servicemenus can be handy. you can always make your own too. they're just text files
<anom01y> !Ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<afeijo> I have 2 sessions not responding, how to close both? I'm in my third session, lol
<dbglt> afeijo: ctrl-alt-bkspc in the sessions doesn't work?
<afeijo> didnt try, wait
<anom01y> to anyone who knows anything here or cares to know things: the instructions on that IVTV link are useless and screw things up
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?
<afeijo> dbglt: now both session shows as not used, but they remain in the sessions list
<anom01y> apparently all you have to do is apt-get install ivtv-utils, not all the rest of the instrucitons there
<dbglt> afeijo: hrmmm, they aren't running this way, but I'm not sure how to remove them from the list
<dbglt> afeijo: I would have thought it would be done automatically
<anom01y> anyone know how to configure ivtv ?
<afeijo> dbglt: ow, one is gone, one to go :) it take some time here
<dbglt> afeijo: :)
<afeijo> dbglt: the important is it closed firefox, now I can open in other session
<afeijo> thanks!
<mn> What does it mean when I'm getting Hits while apt-get updating?   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44371/
<dbglt> mn: it's fine. Jusrt means it found the server
<mn> did it update though?
<dbglt> nm: aye. The last two lines tell you that
<anom01y> I need help with IVTV anyone here know anything about this ?
<mn> sorry, linux noob
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<mn> so fetched and reading mean it got the packages?
<dbglt> mn: yep
<anom01y> how do I undo this command: wget http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ubuntu/80DF6D58.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<dbglt> and is updating the database
<dbglt> anom01y: sudo apt-key list, and find the key
<dbglt> anom01y: sudo apt-key delete <key>
<anom01y> the help provided by !ivtv screws up your computer
<dbglt> anom01y: mmm? Installing a gpg key shouldn't do much
<anom01y> no, well running the other commands provided by that help would have thank god they didnt work
<dbglt> anom01y: why would it have screwed it, exactly?
<anom01y> thanks btw
<anom01y> ok well !ivtv goves you wrong instrutctions, I went in #ubuntu and they told me not to do what I was doing,
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<anom01y> then again, I dont even know what version Edgy is, I have 8.04 so
<anom01y> it is my bad I am a complete newb
<BluesKaj> anom01y, none of that rap ghetto talk here please , use plain english so we can understand you
<BluesKaj> lots of people don't know what "my bad " means and it's poor grammar and english usage
<anom01y> uhh ok, how can I get IVTV working ?
<mn> BluesKaj, alot of ppl use "my bad"  these days
<anom01y> I installed ivtv-utils, and then I tried mplayer /dev/video0, but I get nothing but errors
<anom01y> do I need mythtv for my hauppauge pvr 150 to work ?
<BluesKaj> well mn , it doesn't mean that it should be encouraged
<mn> I agree
<anom01y> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<anom01y> well time to screw up my computer even more
<BluesKaj> we have memebers world wide who are studying proper english usage and expressions that are grammaticallly incorrect can be confusing for them . I'm guilty of it too , cuz i forget sometimes :)
<anom01y> glad there are people here who care more about grammar than computer problems
<mn> :)  Good point Blues
<BluesKaj> anom01y, no there are apps like TVTime which should work with hauppage cards
<mn> Could be considered idiomatic?
<BluesKaj> mn, I think it's just trying too hard to be cool.
<mn> lol you may be right :)
<BluesKaj> mn, I'm an old blues musician so I recognize the symptoms :)
<mn> Lol
<Toph> i have been having a problem with my network for some time now,,, i have 2 vista machines and 1 Kubuntu, has set up Samba.  i can access the Kubuntu machine from both Vistas, and can see the Vista machines on the Kubuntu, but can't open them,, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Toph, I have to ask the obvious question : do you have filesharing enabled on all machines
<BluesKaj> ?
<anom01y> jeesh get more help in #linux then here
<Toph> BluesKaj: i do
<BluesKaj> anom01y, if you think #linux can help you more then ask your question there .. I answered your question but you didn't reply
<BluesKaj> Toph, Vista has some odd security issues that we here may not be able to help with, so maybe ##winows can help you with that question.
<BluesKaj> err ##windows
<Toph> BluesKaj: ok,, thanks
<anom01y> well I was told in #linux that I am missing drivers (after executing a dmesg command), so, my question is how do I install the ivtv drivers, I have a fairly recent kernel and am using kubuntu 8.04
<dr_willis> Toph,  try mounting the shares manually from the command line also. Ive seen the kde and gnome file managers 'share browsing' feature - having some issues at times.
<anom01y> the instrucitons provided by !ivtv
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<anom01y> are for older versions of ubuntu
<dr_willis> a bit out of date. :)
<BluesKaj> anom01y, that depends on the file extension of the drivers , if they are deb files then it's relatively easy as are gz or bz2
<dr_willis> !find ivtv
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-image-2.6.24-16-server, libvideo-ivtv-perl, ivtv-source (and 8 others)
<Toph> dr_willis: could you please give me the command for mounting a share... the Vista machine is 'VistaBox',  the share is 'MyDocuments'
<anom01y> I am using kernel 2.6.24-19
<dr_willis> Toph,   i dont rember them exactly. its the smbmount command I belive.
<Toph> dr_willis: ok,, i'll check
<dr_willis> Toph,  at least you dont have silly spaces in the shares names. :)
<BluesKaj> anom01y, have you looked at TVTime ?
<anom01y> I installed ivtv-utils, but nothing works (vlc)
<anom01y> do I need tvtime or mythtv or any of those ?
<dr_willis> anom01y,  mythtv is overkill for just watching tv.
<BluesKaj> try tvtime , it won't break anything
<dr_willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<anom01y> I just want to record from the video inputs I plugged in
<anom01y> I don't really need to change channels or any of that stuff
<anom01y> vlc's pvr settings don't work on /dev/video0, and the command mplayer /dev/video0 gives me errors
<BluesKaj> I used tvtime with a sat receiver and remote ..worked fine
<BluesKaj> with a crappy ATI TV Tuner card
<anom01y> ok well I installed tvtime see if that works I guess
<anom01y> tvtime says no such file or directory /dev/video0 (so Im not on crack)
<anom01y> the guys in #linux specifically said I am missing drivers
<anom01y> how do I install the ivtv drivers if the instrutcitons provided from !ivtv do not work ?
<dr_willis> anom01y,  OR the module is not loaded...
<dr_willis> try a  'locate ivtv' perhaps.
<dr_willis> or 'sudo modprobe ivtv'
<anom01y> ok those are done
<anom01y> no errors
<dr_willis> now check for /dev/video*
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/video*
<BluesKaj> anom01y, there are some changes that might need to made to your Xorg.conf file , but I'm not sure what thay are with your card.
<dr_willis> also check dmesg output now.
<anom01y> ok /dev/video0 exists, but tvtime doesnt pick anything up there
<anom01y> alright thanks dr_willis that was exactly what I was looking for
<anom01y> I got a picture, but its only a fuzzy picture, so I think I need to configure it with tvtime
<anom01y> tvtime still gives me an error though
<anom01y> what is video4linux ?
<WaSTe[bRe]> i download icon set [for home, mozilla] icons are in .png how to hcange icons for applications?
<anom01y> !video4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video4linux
<anom01y> !v4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l
<BluesKaj> !info v4l
<ubottu> Package v4l does not exist in hardy
<BluesKaj> bbl
<anom01y> dr_willis: ok now I see a bunch of fuzz when I use mplayer or vlc to access /dev/video0
<anom01y> tvtime still says error accessing /dev/video0
<edulix_> {j #bash
<edulix_> ups
<andrei> hi
<anom01y> I remember I used to have to use mythtv and configure the channels everytime to use the tv/tuner card
<anom01y> but tvtime doesnt look like it configures the channels
<dr_willis> sounds like its tuning in static. :)
<anom01y> yeah well I do remember specifically having this issue before, and all I would do is use mythtv, rescan all the channels, then it would work
<anom01y> mplayer /dev/video0 would work after that,
<anom01y> so, without mythtv how can I get around this issue ? anyone ?
<favro> try googling for channels.conf
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> I boot my comp. with kubuntu live cd 8.04, I have to change the boot.ini in win, how do I do that?
<anom01y> ahh ok I see the prob, I am not using the cable input on the back, I am using the video/audio jacks
<anom01y> so there is no channel, so, I need to configure it for the video inputs
<Vermux_> hi
<Vermux_> who can help me
<Vermux_> how do I mount the windows partition? I boot from kubuntu live cd
<Scisco> hello folks
<master_> How can I install flash?
<master_> I tried even downloading and installing flash myself, but it said it doesn't support architecture x86_64
<master_> so I removed that obstruction from the installer script and it says it cannot find the path /usr/lib/mozilla/ which does exist..
<Scisco> I take it you are running a 64 bit os?
<master_> Scisco: 3 core phenom
<Scisco> your processor can support it but what os you running?
<azaghal> #xorg
<master_> Scisco: kubuntu w/ kde 4
<Scisco> okay there are still two types. x86 and 64bit
<Vermux_> anybody?
<KiDFlaSh> hello, do someone knew a videoplayer that can integrate subtitel-files?
<wasabiii> hello KiDFlaSh
<hpladds> My newly installed wireless driver is bugging me. I can successfully ping www.yahoo.com, but I can not reach yahoo with konqueror
<hpladds> I can reach IRC channels though.
<Vermux_> who can help with mounting?
<dh8> hello guys, you probably heard this a lot of times, but with 8.04 kde4 am having a problem, knetworkmanager is not finding the devices, i changed / /etc/network/interfaces and added me to netdev but luck any suggestions? thnks
<hpladds> Vermux_: yes
<hpladds> dh8: what hardware
<dh8> hpladds: its a dell inspiron 6400, intel pro wireless 3945abg amd a bradcom ethernet card
<dh8> i see the cards in ifconfig
<hpladds> dh8: are you dual booting?
<dh8> yes, with sidux
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, how do I find the label of the partition I want to mount?
<hpladds> as root fdisk -l
<hpladds> dh8: what's sidux?
<dh8> sidux its a debian sid based distribution
<hpladds> dh8: no winders windohs
<hpladds> ?
<dh8> no, no windows
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, it's dev/sda1
<hpladds> dh8: does the hardware work in sidux?
<Vermux_> hpladds: waht do I do now?
<dh8> hpladds: yes, and in ubuntu and in dreamlinux
<hpladds> Vermux_:  /dev/sda1 isn't already mounted ?
<Vermux_> I dont know
<dh8> hpladds: just courious, whats the problem with windows and knetworkmnager?
<hpladds> Vermux_: what does "mount" say
<Vermux_> some stuff, it doesnt mention dev
<hpladds> dh8: I'm not certain that I understand the question. I was just trying to determine that the hardware worked
<Vermux_> ok, how do I mount the windows
<hpladds> Vermux_: It is unusual that the first partition would not be mounted already if the machine is working
<hpladds> not impossible by any means
<hpladds> Vermux_: mount | grep sda1
<Vermux_> hpladds: ? Im using my laptop to communicate with u. the issue is the desktop
<dh8> hpladds: oh, ok thnx, the thing is that i can use my network devices with kubuntu if set them up in the console but knetworkmanager dont regonize them
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing
<Vermux_> hpladds: I booted with live kubuntu cd
<Vermux_> hpladds: I have to edit somehow the boot.ini win file, because I currently cant boot the machine into windows
<hpladds> Vermux_: mount /dev/sda1 /name_of_mount
<hpladds> Vermux_: Ah live cd
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes
<hpladds> that explains it
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happans
<hpladds> dh8: Sounds like the modules are not being called
<Vermux_> hpladds: the comp. was thinking for a while, now Im getting a new line in konsole, nothing is written
<hpladds> Vermux_: Does mount say anything different
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happans when I trype it
<Vermux_> it is blank line
<Vermux_> how do I cancell that?
<dh8> hpladds: thnks ^^
<hpladds> ctrl +c
<hpladds> dh8: You thought of that already didn't you?
<hpladds> Vermux_:  ctrl + c
<Vermux_> hpladds: do nothing
<hpladds> Vermux_: Can you exit the console and open a new one?
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes, I did that. mount doesnt give new info
<Vermux_> hpladds: I booted with this live cd
<Vermux_> hpladds: I have to edit the windows boot.ini file
<hpladds> Vermux_: Are you running Windows?
<Vermux_> hpladds: not at the moment because I cannot boot to windows
<Vermux_> hpladds: the machine is running windows usually, but it has a trojan now and I cannot boot now to windows, I have to edit the boot.ini file
<dh8> hpladds: yep
<hpladds> Vermux_: ah I think I know what you're up. What Windows?
<Vermux_> hpladds: xp
<hpladds> Vermux_: Version XP, Vista?
<Vermux_> hpladds: xp sp2
<Vermux_> hpladds: I need somehow to change back the boot.ini
<hpladds> Vermux_: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /some/tmp/directory
<Vermux_> hpladds: why fat?
<Vermux_> hpladds: it is ntfs
<Vermux_> hpladds: it says that mount point does not exists
<hpladds> Vermux_: That was going to be my next try, if you want to try it first
<hpladds> Vermux_: What did you type?
<Vermux_> hpladds: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<hpladds> Vermux_: and you've created /media/windows already (well the windows part?)
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes
<hpladds> Vermux_: You were right, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happaned
<Vermux_> hpladds: I recieve a blank line
<Vermux_> hpladds: by the way I booted the cd and chose start using kubuntu
<hpladds> Vermux_: You won't get a message saying that the partiton has been mounted
<aotianlong> hi
<hpladds> But it should show up in when "mount"
<aotianlong> are there any other irc client for linux without konversation
<aotianlong> i don't like qt based application.
<anom01y> do I have to run that modprobe command every time I boot up ?
<Vermux_> hpladds: it didnt mount it
<hpladds> Vermux_: grrr
<geek_> aotianlong: lots. xchat maybe?
<geek_> wait...
<geek_> aotianlong: why are you using KDE then? ;p
<aotianlong> thank you , let me try
<Vermux_> hpladds: what do I do
<hpladds> Vermux_: I just mounted a ntfs partiton that way
<aotianlong> i'm using gnome
<Vermux_> hpladds: running live cd?
<anom01y> hi I recently had to run a command "modprobe ivtv", do I have to do this every time I boot ?
<hpladds> Vermux_: You're close here
<Vermux_> hpladds: ?
<anom01y> how do I set up automodprobe ?
<hpladds> Vermux_: Nope no live cd
<Vermux_> help
<hpladds> Vermux_: but if you created the /media/windows in the ramdisk it should still work
<Vermux_> hpladds: it doesnt
<hpladds> Vermux_: ls -Al /media | grep windows
<geek_> aotianlong: ahh. #ubuntu might be a little more relavant then
<anom01y> is there a better place to put stuff besides the kde startup script ?
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happans
<hpladds> Vermux_: ls -Al /media
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happans
<aotianlong> geek_: when i opened konversation,#kubuntu was automaticaily opened.
<hpladds> Vermux_: ls /
<hpladds> Vermux_: you really should see "media" as one of the directories
<geek_> aotianlong: yeah, thats cause its set that way. just pointing out if you use gnome, (and gtk+ apps) #ubuntu is more relavant ;p
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok,
<Vermux_> hp
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes, I see it
<hpladds> Vermux_: cd /media
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes it's there, the windows
<hpladds> Vermux_: then ls ./
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, nothing is displayed
<hpladds> Vermux_: I'm stumped
<hpladds> Vermux_: you have seen the sda1 in the return from the "fdisk -l" right?
<hpladds> Oh is windows a directory or a file?
<hpladds> did you "mkdir /media/windows" as root
<Vermux_> hpladds: I dont see now anything with fdisk -l
<Vermux_> hpladds: Im not sure
<hpladds> Vermux_: first things first: We don't see the sda1 partition, it's going to be very tough to mount. (smile)
<Vermux_> hpladds: now we dont see, before that we saw it
<hpladds> Vermux_: sudo fdisk -l
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, now it's there
<hpladds> Vermux_: great
<Vermux_> hpladds: /dev/sda1
<hpladds> ls -Al /media
<hpladds> Vermux_: ls -Al /media
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happans
<Vermux_> just new blank line with no prompt
<hpladds> Vermux_: That is weird "ls" is a basic command, it shouldn't cause trouble
<hpladds> Vermux_: "ctrl + c" doesn't get you out of it?
<Vermux_> no
<Vermux_> hpladds: now I closed the session and opened a new one. there is no windows directory
<hpladds> Vermux_: we've seen it before though.
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes, I created it again, tried to mount again but same thing, new blank line
<hpladds> Vermux_: created sudo "mkdir /media/windows"
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes
<hpladds> Vermux_: I wonder what the permissions of the directory are?
<hpladds> Vermux_: the windows directory
<hpladds> Vermux_: This just a tmp file right?
<hpladds> Vermux_: Might as well open the directory wide open
<Vermux_> hpladds: how do I check the permissions?
<Vermux_> hpladds: this is using the live cd so I dont know where it opens the file
<hpladds> sudo chmod 777 /media/windows
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok
<Vermux_> hpladds: no mount again?
<Vermux_> hpladds: now
<hpladds> Vermux_: I didn't expect to to yet
<Vermux_> hpladds: ?
<hpladds> Vermux_: now that the permissions are wide open, lets try to mount it
<hpladds> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Vermux_> hpladds: nothing happans
<hpladds> Vermux_: did you check "mount"
<Vermux_> hpladds: I meant, I got a new blank line with nothing in it
<aotianlong> Vermux_: nothing happans is success
<aotianlong> ls /media/windows
<Vermux_> I meant, that there is a new line but with no prompt
<aotianlong> is there any files exists
<Vermux_> aotianlong: no
<hpladds> Vermux_: Give me about five min, I'm going to try mounting using a live cd, on another machine
<Vermux_> ok
<Vermux_> aotianlong: maybe I should have booted the cd with a different option than TRY KUBUNT"U
<hpladds> Vermux_: Booting a nt machine with Ubuntu 8.04 disk
<Vermux_> hpladds: ?
<hpladds> Vermux_: Sorry I was giving updates of what was happening on my end
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, maybe I should burn the ubuntu cd in the meantime?
<hpladds> Vermux_: It worked
<Vermux_> hpladds: I dont know wahts wrong
<hpladds> Vermux_: i can see the boot.ini
<Vermux_> hpladds: what did u choose when booting the cd?
<Vermux_> hpladds: Im rebooting
<hpladds> The first option. Something like "try Ubuntu with making changes to your computer."
<hpladds> ooo * without making changes
<Vermux_> hpladds: I have Kubuntu, not ubuntu, is it make any difference?
<hpladds> No
<Vermux_> I need "with making changes" right?
<hpladds> no
<hpladds> "without making changes"
<Vermux_> hpladds: rebooting
<Vermux_> hpladds: I choose trry kubuntu
<Vermux_> hpladds: or F4?
<hpladds> Vermux_: try
<Vermux_> does anybody know what do do to run live cd so I can mount the windows partition?
<hoofin> hi new to kubuntu anyone know how to get firefox from xp under kubuntu
<Vermux_> hpladds: where does it save the directories I create?
<Vermux_> in RAM?
<hpladds> Vermux_: in memory (ram)
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, in a minute kubuntu is up and I'll try again
<hpladds> Vermux_: here are the step I took
<hpladds> from the cmd line
<hpladds> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<hpladds> fdisk -l (note the "l" is a lower case L
<Vermux_> hpladds: how do u get to the command line?
<hpladds> Termial window
<hoofin> I have firefox on xp pro now I have kubuntu how do I get fire fox to run in kubuntu, xp dual boot
<hpladds> You were using it before
<Vermux_> hpladds: how do u get to the terminal window?
<Vermux_> hpladds: I was using konsole
<Vermux_> hpladds: I want to use the terminal
<hpladds> Vermux_: that will work
<hpladds> Application > Accessories >Terminal
<Vermux_> hpladds: ok, fdisk -l shows me  /dev/sda1
<Vermux_> hpladds: and /dev/sda2
<Vermux_> ok, how do I mount now the windows partition?
<Vermux_> it is sda1
<hpladds> Vermux_: Does one have an asterisk indicating that it is boot (most likely sda1)
<Vermux_> yes
<Vermux_> sda1
<charles> hello guys
<Vermux_> I have also sdb1 but it is a memory stick
<charles> imma HUGE no0b...:(
<Vermux_> hpladds: ^
<charles> anyone willing to help?
<hpladds> Vermux_: Did you "sudo mkdir /media/windows" yet?
<Vermux_> hpladds: yes
<Vermux_> hpladds: what next?
<Vermux_> hpladds: mount?
<hpladds> yup
<charles> anyone...at all?
<Vermux_> hpladds: r u sure it is mount -t ntfs....?
<hoofin> I think there is only two people here
<hoofin> besides us
<hpladds> it worked for me
<charles> im here
<hoofin> me too
<Vermux_> hpladds: r u sure it is mount -t ntfs....???
<hoofin>  newbe
<charles> i just need help understanding Kubuntu,,,commands,scripts etc etc
<hpladds> Vermux_: It worked for me
<gkffjcs> is there any documentation on the contents of the .local dir? More specifically is there any documentation on how to externally edit the contents of the kmenu?
<Vermux_> hpladds: failed to mount
<Vermux_> hpladds: mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use
<charles> is there any documentation for noobs on Kubuntu??!?
<charles> maybe...www.tldp.org?
<hoofin> there is a whole lot of stuff for editing you should goggle what you are looking for the truth is out there
<Vermux_> hpladds: ooo, I need to disconnect the memory stick I think
<Vermux_> hpladds: how do I force that?
<Vermux_> hpladds:  it is sdb1
<charles> ANYONe please...help me...im just wanting to learn
<hpladds> Vermux_: fdisk -l to learn what devise is the memory stick
<hoofin> im in your shoes here
<charles> send me in the right direction to teach myself Linux and etc any docs or forums would help
<charles> i believe theyre ignoring us hoofin lol
<hpladds> Vermux_: umount /the/device/name
<hoofin> just goggle linux forums
<hoofin> I know
<Vermux_> hpladds: the memory stick is fat16, the page file is ntfs
<charles> my bro-in-law told me to check out www.tldp.org
<gkffjcs> charles: what would you like to do? In general if you have a specific question ask it, else, there are a tone of resources online, try google, ubuntu forums, and linux forums
<hpladds> Vermux_: it is not "unmount" just "umount"
<charles> im there now but it seems as complicated as what im trying to learn
<gkffjcs> charles: what are you trying to learn?
<charles> gkffjcs...im just wanting to learn the basics
<Vermux_> hpladds: what about sda2?
<charles> im currently running Kubuntu with a GUI...but i want to learn scripts and etc etc and how Linux works and such
<Vermux_> hpladds: it says it recognized unclean  shutdoesn
<hpladds> Vermux_: I wouldn't touch sda2
<Vermux_> hpladds: I umount the sdb, it said that it is unmounted
<Vermux_> hpladds: still same message
<gkffjcs> charles: if you want to learn about scripting, then perhapse look into bash, bash is the default shell (command line) in kubuntu, you can ask about it at #bash
<Vermux_> hpladds: because windows wasnt shut down in a clean way
<hpladds> Vermux_: lets try some this: It worked as wellon my machine. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows"
<Vermux_> hpladds: $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,1)
<Vermux_> hpladds: same message
<gkffjcs> Vermux_: try mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /media/windows/ -o force
<hpladds> I doubt the boot.ini is on the sda2
<Vermux_> hpladds: it says again the log file message and that forced mount, reset $logfile
<Vermux_> yay
<Vermux_> it worked
<Vermux_> !!
<hpladds> Vermux_: I like gkffjcs suggestion
<powertool08> Can anyone here add m4a tracks to k3b without error?
<gkffjcs> thanks hpladds
<Vermux_> hpladds: yay
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: thanks
<Vermux_> now how do I change back the boot.ini to its original state
<Vermux_> currently its forcing the machine to boot into safe modwe
<Vermux_> mode
<charles> im just wanting to learn Kubuntu,,,anyone know of any tutorials i could download and read?
<gkffjcs> you should get a menu an the option the select with mode to start windows in. Select normal boot or whatever it is, and then shut down properly
<gkffjcs> that process itself should reset the boot in windows
<gkffjcs> charles: there a lot, try google, if you keep asking the same question you will keep getting the same answer.
<gkffjcs> If you have a specific question feel free to ask
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: what menu, I cant boot win. I mounted windows partition with kubuntu live cd so I can change manually the boot.ini file
<gkffjcs> otherwise I don't know how to help you, nore will anyone else.
<gkffjcs> oh, sorry, what happens when you try to boot windows?
<gkffjcs> dose it boot at all?
<hpladds> gkffjcs: What does the -f option do? I just read the man -- still didn't understand.
<gkffjcs> in what? ntfs-3g
<gkffjcs> it force resets the log file, in case of a dirty dismount of an ntfs volume
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: to make long story short, it is a trojan. couldnt boot to safe mode for some reason, so I tried to force safe mode with superantispyware boot safe, after that I cant boot at all, it gives the options of safe modes, normal, last know conf. etc. but it wont boot it to the operating system
<gkffjcs> hmm, do you have a windows cd?
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: so I wanted to change back the boot.ini file that I assume SAfeBoot changed
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: yes, cant use the recovery console because it doesnt accept m password (probably the Trojan action)
<gkffjcs> try opening /media/windows/boot.ini in a text editor and see what it looks like,
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: so first, I want to change the boot.ini back so I can boot
<gkffjcs> Vermux_: I don't know how to do that
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: it says gkffjcs in support msn page the default of the operating system says multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: I currently have /fast detect /noexecute=optin /safeboot:network
<gkffjcs> ok, here, one second
<gkffjcs> http://pastebin.com/m4c61f4ce
<gkffjcs> this is my boot.ini, compare it to yours, and see if there are obvious changes
<gkffjcs> other than that this is a linux channel, and I am limited in my win knoledge, there is an unofficial #windows, maybe they can help you better.
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: ok, thanks. the order is not important right? /fastdetect first or after /no execute...
<gkffjcs> I don't know.
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: so if I quit the kubuntu live cd it will save the changes I made with the editor, right?
<gkffjcs> you need to save with the editor, if you open the file in a text editor then you ned to save in that text editor, it has nothing to do with the live cd it self, it's just like in anyother program, you change the file you need to click save.
<Vermux_> gkffjcs: thanks, I Saved it
<gkffjcs> honestly I don't think you have a problem with your boot.ini, but I honestly don't know what else the problem is also in the recovery console try leaving the password blank and logging in as administrator, unless you specifically set a password for the "Administrator" user in xp it has no password, that might be the source of your password issue
<hpladds> gkffjcs: ok now I've reread the man page for mount. It does not detail a "force" option for -o. You made it up *smile*
<gkffjcs> no i didn't, it's a fuse option, read man:/ntfs-3g
<gkffjcs> or man:/fuse
<gkffjcs> man:/ntfs-3g
<hpladds> gkffjcs: ah thanks
<gkffjcs> hpladds: when ever you see a mount command with the form something something -o someoption, the file system is probabily based on fuse.
<gkffjcs> for instance curlftpfs mounts ftp locations as a local fs, and you need to user for example -o user="username"
<albert> hello everyone!
<albert> i am a new user on kubuntu. Any body could help me?
<albert> a promble about vim
<albert> it is can not set sytanx on.
<hpladds> gkffjcs: thx. Never heard FUSE before
<hpladds> gkffjcs: Can i run a tough one by you?
<gkffjcs> ok, sure
<hpladds> I'm currently typing on a machine with a freash install of the lastest madwifi driver. I can ping www.yahoo.com
<hpladds> gkffjcs: I can ping any site on the internet, but
<hpladds> gkffjcs: I can not gain access to any websites
<hpladds> gkffjcs: "error while loading www.yahoo.com"
<gkffjcs> hmm, try putting this in your address bar
<gkffjcs> 64.233.187.99
<gkffjcs> it should bring up google
<hpladds> gkffjcs: nope
<hpladds> gkffjcs: no luck, same error
<charles> can someone tell me how to install a theme on KDE 3.5.9
<charles> please?
<gkffjcs> hmm, well, all that means is that it's not a dns problem, honestly I really don't know much about wifi drivers, dose the mad wifi have any configuration? Also are you using knetworkmanager?
<charles> gkffjcs...could you help me?
<charles> ive downloaded a theme and i need help on how to install it?
<gkffjcs> charles: is it a whole theme, or just a color or icon theme?
<charles> a whole theme
<gkffjcs> ok, type alt+f2
<gkffjcs> and then type in "kcontrol"
<charles> ok..now?
<charles> app and themes...then theme manager?
<gkffjcs> click on Appearance and themes, and sleect theme manager
<charles> ok
<gkffjcs> click on Install New theme
<charles> when i go to the folder...it shows all the folders...how do i load all of them at once?
<hpladds> gkffjcs: I go to System Settings > network. I don't have knetworkmanger.
<gkffjcs> hpladds: um, it's probabily actually in your system tray, it should be a little icon with signel strenth bars
<hpladds> ps -A shows that it is running
<gkffjcs> hpladds: try your system tray
<hpladds> Ah, mine is a icon for an RJ-45 (I suppose) outlet
<charles> gkffjcs....when i go to where i extracted the theme to it shows the folders...no files to install
<hpladds> gkffjcs: in th system tray
<hpladds> gkffjcs: wireless devices are only accessible via a right click on the icon
<gkffjcs> yeah, that's it
<gkffjcs> dose it show your connected to a network?
<hpladds> gkffjcs: Actually it says thatI'm not connected
<gkffjcs> ok, so that means you manually configured your adapter, honestly, this is not where I really know my stuff, so sorry. What I would check is your dns, and see, if other services are able to connect to the internet, you might also check your bwoser settings to see if there is something strange there.
<hpladds> gkffjcs: Oh! I signed on from a console window.
<gkffjcs> your using a console based irc client?
<hpladds> gkffjcs: That definately pointed me in the right direction
<hpladds> gkffjcs: Konversation
<NightSpore> hello
<hpladds> gkffjcs: I guess I don't really know the difference between a termial and a console window
<NightSpore> I'm using a console client too
<hpladds> But truly I think I configured from a terminal window
<NightSpore> how do I send "cont" signal to a terminal? hehe
<hpladds> gkffjcs: Thanks I must sleep.
<sancho21> Why can't I see some of Japanese kanji character?
<sancho21> I just use hardy 8.04 english version
<sancho21> But as I browse using konqueror to Japanese site, some characters are unrecognized. But they are in Firefox
<sancho21> Sorry, I meant, they are recognized in Firefox
<HenryHeron> Need some help, please. Wish to install kde desktop on to ubuntu 8.04.1 from live cd (kubuntu). Can't find the option to do this. Thanks
<gkffjcs> HenryHeron: what, so you have ubuntu installed on your system?
<HenryHeron> Hello, any one here, knowledgeable re my above question. Thanks!
<gkffjcs> HenryHeron: hi, the red means I responeded to you
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs:Yes, correct
<NightSpore> can anyone enlighten me as to how I can send a "sigcont" signal to tty1?
<NightSpore> I could simply reboot later but I know there must be an easy way to unfreeze this session
<gkffjcs> you cannot install stuff on a live cd
<gkffjcs> you can install stuff on an installed system, and can use a live cd as a source of packages if you don't have internet.
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs: well, I have internet connect (dial up) so I got the "live cd" but can find no option to just install kde desktop on current system
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs:any directions would be very appreciated
<gkffjcs> huh, in a live cd there should be an icon on the desktop, saying install to hard disk
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs:but it only (apparently) offers a full install
<gkffjcs> oh, don't boot off the live cd, boot into normal mode
<favro> HenryHeron: if you put the kubuntu cd in and search it for .deb files you'll have what you can install of the cd
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs:in my ubuntu OS or do I boot from live cd?
<sancho21> Font packs in Kubuntu is not as complete as ones in Ubuntu
<gkffjcs> no, you want to boot into the installed ubuntu, and add the disk as a repo, then install form the disk
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs:from synaptic pm?
<gkffjcs> yes, in synaptic there should be a manage repositories option, make sure that the cd is checked as a source, and then refresh the package list
<gkffjcs> I think that should work
<HenryHeron> gkffjcs:THANKS. I'm embarrassed I didn't think of this... :) & thanks favro!
<carutsu> I need to install subversion 1.5, where can i find the backport?
<favro> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<carutsu> nevermind I found a backport in launchpad
<carutsu> thanks!
<skinnymg1> hey hows it going guys
<skinnymg1> i need to find an app that is capable of streaming a desktop in kubuntu
<Guest40255> hello
<skinnymg1> hello
<Guest40255> when is kubuntu/ubuntu 8.10 going to come out
<skinnymg1> check the website
<emilsedgh> Guest40255: release versions say: 8.10 means 10th month of 2008.8.04 means 4th month of 2008.
<Guest40255> i have and its not there
<Guest40255> thanks
<anipy> how can i learn upgrade-history of a particular package, e.g. kdesvn, and roll-back to an earlier version?
<SkEmO> should i forward the ports for my ktorrent?
<konrad> How can I disable compiz from CLI? When I boot the computer I'm left with a black screen and mousepointer about 10 seconds after login. Suspecting compiz to be involved
<konrad> Uninstalled compiz, but that leaves me without any form of window decoration like title bar or resizeable border. How do I get them back?
<razalas> hello
<anipy> is anyone else experiencing problems with kdesvn on kubuntu 8.04 accessing sourceforge.net SVN service?
<anipy> i'm getting different error messages that do not make any sense since september 4. on that date sf.net migrated SVN service + it seems i have upgraded to a new svn package from kubuntu... now i do not know if the error is on sf.net or on an error in new svn package
<bushwakko> hey, I just installed kubuntu, but I've got the old 4.05 thing
<bushwakko> I want 4.1
<jussi01> bushwakko: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<jussi01> :)
<bushwakko> ah
<RurouniJones> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vikku> i have a kernel panic while iam booting krnel of Damn small linux (virtualized)over ubuntu..... it shows values of CPU registers , stack, call trace ,code and says that Kernel panic : Attempted to kill the idle task ..... hmmm what should i do , it doesnt go any further
<holycow> vikku: thats either a damn small or your virtualization software issue
<holycow> you start with a google on your errors and narrow it to one of those two tree
<holycow> from there you contact the teams involved to help
<vikku> holycow : alright just found some topics in google
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<HollowPoint> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hey HollowPoint
<mrthao> someone help me avande compiz for kubuntu8.4 pzl!!!
<ActionParsnip> mrthao: what does avande mean?
<ActionParsnip> mrthao: do you want compiz installing??
<mrthao> sorry advance
<mrthao> yes
<mrthao> this is my mean
<mrthao> can u help me
<mrthao> ?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | mrthao
<ubottu> mrthao: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> mrthao: it wont work unless you install you graphics drivers
<mrthao> oh
<mrthao> i see
<mrthao> thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> np
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<romunov_> ActionParsnip: turn it off :D
<romunov_> toolbar disappears? :D
<ActionParsnip> romunov_: no its just nasty, and breaks stuff
<romunov_> and only in OOo?
<ActionParsnip> romunov_: its broken a tonne of things. i prefer fluxbox, gets the job done fast
<ActionParsnip> romunov_: i dont even have wallpaper, eye candy is lame
<RurouniJones> Wallpapers are an integrated part of the visual desktop environment paradigm!!!!!
<RurouniJones> </phb>
<ActionParsnip> RurouniJones: huh?
<bluezz_nept> I need help..
<ActionParsnip> wassup bluezz_nept
<bluezz_nept> I was creating a new partition in Kubuntu..out of unpartitioned space  in my hard disk
<bluezz_nept> I used Gparted.bt it's saying "hal-storage-fixed mount refused uid 1000".
<bluezz_nept> wht does dat mean?
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: did you run it with kdesu?
<bluezz_nept> ....I used GUI of gparted..
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: did you get asked for a password?
<bluezz_nept> .......yep..
<bluezz_nept> I used root password.
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: you should use your own as you are a member of sudoers and not logging in as root
<bluezz_nept> okiee..
<bluezz_nept> bt I am able to see the partition in my storage media..
<bluezz_nept> bt I can't save anything in it..it shows mount error.
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: did you format it?
<bluezz_nept> nyway thanks Action..I will try to format it again..let's see how it goes next time.
<bluezz_nept> I will ask again if the problem occurs again..
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: what command are you using to mount, and what fs you using?
<bluezz_nept> ..file system I am using ext3
<bluezz_nept> How to mount it..I jst formated it..
<bluezz_nept> and I thought it will automatically get mounted..
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: not unless you add it to /etc/fstab
<bluezz_nept> okiee..so how to add it .
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | bluezz_nept
<ubottu> bluezz_nept: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bluezz_nept> okiee..Thanks a lot ubottu...
<HollowPoint> anyone know of a good control panel that's OSS other than ISPConfig?
<ActionParsnip> bluezz_nept: hes a bot,
<wesley_> how can i know the ip adress off the person who´s black mailing me on a forum and how can i get it in kopete
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: view the email headers, i dont know how to do that in kopete
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: plus it may be spoofed
<wesley_> its a forum that guy is black mailing my girl and i wanna know who that is
<wesley_> phpBB 2 is the forum using
<dwidmann> wesley_: what do you intend to do after you find the persons ip address?
<dwidmann> wesley_: the admins of the forum probably have access to the ip address, I would think.
<wesley_> to punch some though in him its realy low to edit pictures off a person and not reveal you indentie
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: if you view the email headers (normally hidden) you will get some IPs
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: report him to the authoritys
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: or block his account
<wesley_> ActionParsnip its not a e-mail
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: what is it then?
<wesley_> a forum
<ActionParsnip> then ask the admin for their ip as most forums log ip addresses of loggers
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: if you have a second, do you think this is good or bad: http://www.xnowherex.com/images/prototype9.html
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: looks ok, just the image or is there more/
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: just the image ..... so it's only okay? Any ideas? If you can't tell by the pages title ... I'm kind of going through a lot of ideas and many of them are not so good.
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: this is offtopic dude, this is kubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dwidmann
<ubottu> dwidmann: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: I know ... but the ot channel is even more dead than this one right now.
<ActionParsnip> well its offtopic and ops will kick or ban you
<dwidmann> meh, let 'em
<mindspin> hi, I am kinda trapped. When I boot hardy with 2.6.22-15 kernel, I cannot mount my camera anymore, when booting 2.6.24-21 the soundcard is not detected. any ideas?
<jussi01> mindspin: you are on intrepid?
<testi> I want to buy a webcam, how do I know, that it is compatible with ubuntu hardy. Are all logitech webcams compatible?
<mindspin> no
<mindspin> but installed the 2.6.24 kernel because it "worked"
<testi> is there a blacklist, or a whitelist?
<jussi01> !hardware | testi
<mindspin> but after next boot, sound disappeared again..
<ubottu> testi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gokturk_> #pardusgeyik
<testi> thanks, jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all is there anybody who have Genius G-Pen 4500?
<octavarium> ciao
<octavarium> c'è nessunO?
<ogzy> how can i get the kde theme info just using konsole?
<MetaMorfoziS> cat /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc | grep Theme
<Notch-1> hi
<marco> hello
<marco> someone can help me? I've got trouble with screen resolution
<Notch-1> i have installed kubuntu 8.10 alpha 5, but now wich is the best way to update?
<Pici> Notch-1: 1) 8.10 support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1. 2) see below
<Pici> !final | Notch-1
<ubottu> Notch-1: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Notch-1> ubottu: i tried but something goes wrong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Notch-1> hehehe
<Pici> Notch-1: okay, see #ubuntu+1 for supprort then ;)
<Notch-1> if i update with apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade xorg crashes...
<Notch-1> tnx Pici :D
<marco> I install nvidia driver with envyng-qt. I've got the correct refresh rate at kdm, but when I login goes to other refresh rate. I try change xorg, nvidia-settigs withou sucess
<marco> :'(
<Notch-1> Pici: i don't think i need support, i was just telling you a problem that might be a bug...
<stdin> !bug | Notch-1, we use Launchpad for bugs
<ubottu> Notch-1, we use Launchpad for bugs: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Notch-1> yes, but i'm not sure, that's why i'm asking here :DDDD
<Notch-1> maybe i used a wrong command...
<Notch-1> i used: sudo su \ apt-get update \ apt-get upgrade \ apt-get dist-upgrade, is that right?
<clapton_pt> someone can help me? I've got trouble with screen resolution
<clapton_pt> I install nvidia driver with envyng-qt. I've got the correct refresh rate at kdm, but when I login goes to other refresh rate. I try change xorg, nvidia-settigs withou sucess
<warlock> hola, no se si alguien ha utilizado el webmin en ubuntu
<warlock> esque voy al archivo minserv.conf y no encuentro el allow ese
<Notch-1> warlock: lo siento pero creo que nadie te intenda, tienes que hablar english :D
<Notch-1> (y yo no conozco webmin :P)
<clapton_pt> Notch-1: hello, can y help me? :D
<Notch-1> ?
<clapton_pt> I install nvidia driver with envyng-qt. I've got the correct refresh rate at kdm, but when I login goes to other refresh rate. I try change xorg, nvidia-settigs withou sucess
<warlock> ya veo jeje
<Notch-1> clapton_pt: i dunno, sorry
<ghostcube> dont use envy
<Notch-1> warlock: :DD
<warlock> crei que estaba en kubuntu-es jjeje
<Notch-1> :DDDDDDDDD
<Veliouras> how do i compare pdf files in ubuntu?
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: u need to set the refresh rtate in ure xorg.conf file
<ghostcube> just edit nvidia settings and safe the xorg.conf file to desktop
<ghostcube> look into it u will se what to change
<clapton_pt> ghostcube: I change it
<g33k_gir1> I've installed kde 4.1 (point something? the latest CD image available under releases), and I can't figure out how to move widgets on the bottom taskbar/panel
<ghostcube> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<clapton_pt> ghostcube: http://rafb.net/p/xQ6KXb88.html my xorg
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: u need 1024 ?
<clapton_pt> ghostcube: it's my main resoltuion
<ghostcube> is this lcd ?
<ghostcube> or normal monito
<clapton_pt> This monitor always work with other PCs with ubuntu, only crash with this new. nvida 8500gt
<clapton_pt> CRT
<ghostcube> ok i saw it 85 hz lol
<ghostcube> :)
<clapton_pt> I don't know what have I to do
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: could be an envy prob what happens if u comment modeline ?
<clapton_pt> I try everything that I know
<clapton_pt> ghostcube: I added modeline recently
<clapton_pt> works bad without modeline too
<clapton_pt> It's a attempt to fix :D
<ghostcube> remove the _85.00 for a test
<lokai-lin> hm, why am I getting an error along the line of can't find stdio.h when I try to compile...?
<clapton_pt> I added _85 too
<clapton_pt> without _85 works bad
<clapton_pt> it's same
<ghostcube> try _75
<clapton_pt> My problem is: I change xorg many ways
<ghostcube> without .00
<clapton_pt> and redfresh rate always set at 87hz
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: u can reconfigure it
<clapton_pt> nvidia-settings always show me 87hz
<JackTop> i need help to restore grub after os installs.  i have my root on sda5 (including /boot).  I get an error 15 when trying to boot
<clapton_pt> I try change to "auto", but always go to 87(interface)
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: if it works it is in the range of monitor
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> so maybe remove this 85.00 and try only _75
<clapton_pt> my problem is "I cant change default refresh rate"
<clapton_pt> my monitor works at 75 or 85
<clapton_pt> but when I login blows to 87hz
<Veliouras> how do i compare pdf files in ubuntu?
<clapton_pt> hello
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: cant dcc here
<ghostcube> clapton_pt: xorg values are not the sdame as the detected values some times
<cojones_> hey guys, i just installed KDE 4.1, then in an attempt to get GTK working nicely, installed gtk-qt-engine-kde4 and kde4-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig and now KDE hangs during boot
<cojones_> no one?
<dr_willis> cojones_,  try making a new user. see if it affect them as well.   I dont use kde4. so cant help
<cojones_> backin a sec
<cojones_> hey guys, when i try to open a .deb file in KDE it opens Ark
<cojones_> when I say 'open', the goal is to install
<lokai-lin> .
<powertool08> cojones_: try sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<cojones_> powertool08: yeah i'm aware of that method :) i'm looking for a graphical option
<cojones_> thanks though
<ghostcube> gdebi ?
<ghostcube> isnt it loading it into gdebi
<ghostcube> then its not made well
<cojones_> nope, not loading into gdebi
<cojones_> i'll look into that
<jussi01> cojones_: you are on kde4, correct? Id suggest you might like to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 if so :)
<cojones_> done and done
<powertool08> and that its white
<powertool08> wrong window... ignore
<JuJuBee> I use  NIS for login in my room.  It was working fine last week, but today, I cannot seem to get it to start on the workstations.
<JuJuBee> No NIS logins seem to work.
 * lokai me
<thefish> firestarter wont do anything with executables and policies for internet access based on application
<Pici> thefish: Is that a question?
<thefish> that was me being a complete egg
<thefish> wrong window *and* wrong time :D ftl!
<WaSTe[bRe]> i download icons, how to change icons for mozilla, home, mail??
<WaSTe[bRe]> i download icons, how to change icons for mozilla, home, mail??
<_spm_Draget> I am the administrator of a PC and wanted the user to not have root rights. So I removed him from the sudoers group. I enabled the root account so I can su to root. But kcontrol does not work when I start it as root and as the user I cannot change anything because it needs admin rights and tries to use sudo to elevate the current user. How can I change the behaviour of kcontrol to use the normal root user instead?
<WaSTe[bRe]> i download icons, how to change icons for mozilla, home, mail??
<_spm_Draget> I am the administrator of a PC and wanted the user to not have root rights. So I removed him from the sudoers group. I enabled the root account so I can su to root. But kcontrol does not work when I start it as root and as the user I cannot change anything because it needs admin rights and tries to use sudo to elevate the current user. How can I change the behaviour of kcontrol to use the normal root user instead?
<Hamra> !gnucash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash
<lokai> is there a tool that sends user-specified keystrokes to the terminal?
<DennisBagley> hello all - i am using kubuntu hardy kde3 and have just got compiz working with custom (compiz custom settings manager) config - i cant find where to enable dragging a window round to another face of the cube - also i cant right click on a window and send to desktop x - anyone know where to enable this - or is it a kde thing
<RurouniJones> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DennisBagley> cheers - will off to #compiz-fusion
<gx009> looking for kubuntu 8.10 DL link
<gx009> 64bit
<ghostcube> www.kubuntu.org
<ghostcube> there are all mirrors
<g33k_gir1> help! i upgraded from kde3 to kde4, and now I can't run firefox from the K menu -- I get the KDE Crash Handler popup
<ghostcube> g33k_gir1: firefox in terminal works ?
<g33k_gir1> yes, but with errors in the terminal
<g33k_gir1> errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com/44559/
<ghostcube> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ghostcube> try it here
<ghostcube> no idea
<ghostcube> seems the libaries are missing but i dont know why
<Razorcloud> hello everyone
<g33k_gir1> oh well... i suppose its not a catastrophe, as long as I can run it somehow :)
<g33k_gir1> thanks
<Razorcloud> i just installed kubuntu 8.04 yesterday and i LOVE it
<g33k_gir1> will submit as a bug-repro
<g33k_gir1> bug-report
<gx009> i have tried a number of .iso images for the 64bit version (8.10) and  all have failed so far
<g33k_gir1> gx009: are you burning the images from linux?
<gx009> yes
<g33k_gir1> gx009: I had the same problem over the weekend. worked perfectly when I burned it from a windows machine.
<g33k_gir1> go figure
<gx009> meh
<g33k_gir1> i know
<Razorcloud> wait are people having problem burning CD images?
<gx009> i'll give that approach a try.. just never really thought about it.. what program did you use to burn .iso to disc in windows
<Razorcloud> if im not mistaken, its not just as simple as burning the file to the disc
<Razorcloud> definately use infrarecorder
<Razorcloud> it has an option specifically for creating CDs using isos
<Razorcloud> and its free
<lex> hi guys. can i somehow optimise kernel for i686 architecture?
<Pliskin> hello :)
<Pliskin> Superkaramba doesn't display my widgets
<Pliskin> I don't  understand why
<Pliskin> can somebody help me?
<Pliskin> (sorry for my english)
<Pliskin> It display the widgets but they seem hidden by the background
<Pliskin>  I am using KDE 3.5.10
<Malique> Hey guys, any chance I could get a hand working out why I can't get network CUPS printing working?
<g33k_gir1> Razorcloud: I think the issue is in burning isos in linux
<g33k_gir1> Razorcloud: or at least, that was the problem I had. worked fine if I burned the image in windows
<g33k_gir1> gx009: I used InfranView in windows
<gx009> k
<Pliskin> lex : the
<Malique> I have a printer connected to my desktop, and am trying to get it working on my laptop through the network. I can find the printer as a remote CUPS printer, and can add it with the right driver, but it won't print, it gets stuck "processing" it forever
<Pliskin> the kernel is already optimised
<Pliskin> if you use kubuntu
<neWbieZ> hi guys ivegot a prob apparently with flash, could you help? when i watch a videoclip (i.e. youtube) there's an horizontal line in the centre of the screen, like if it's switching frame, it's pain in... and my eyes hurt. can you help?
<Pliskin> konqueror ?
<Malique> Anyone?
<Razorcloud> yea i had some problems with flash
<Razorcloud> i used a solution i found online
<neWbieZ> same that i do?
<Razorcloud> no mine just says i have no flash plugin
<Malique> *sigh* why do I always feel invisible when I come to this room for help :(
<Razorcloud> when i very clearly spent a good amount of time in konsole
<Razorcloud> having it install
<Razorcloud> eh dont worry about it
<lex> Pliskin: yes, i use kubuntu 8.04 and konqueror
<Razorcloud> most people dont watch their IRC
<neWbieZ> or they just dunno the answer :D
<Razorcloud> i guess
<Razorcloud> but the flash thing is annoying
<neWbieZ> so how did u solve ur prob razor?
<Razorcloud> i didnt yet
<neWbieZ> yes it is!
<Razorcloud> i mean i found a simple konsole command
<Pliskin> lex, I asked neWbieZ about konqueror ^^
<neWbieZ> but apparently we're the only two i heard of
<Razorcloud> that seemed to install a flash player
<lex> i do not like dolphin, it has no functionabillity like old konqui. lol
<Razorcloud> but on another visit to youtube
<Razorcloud> it said i didnt have the plugin
<Pliskin> anyway, if you are using kubuntu, the kernek is generic and optimised
<Pliskin> kernel*
<Malique> Well, if anyone knows anything about CUPS sharing over network, feel free to give me a hand
<neWbieZ> no no now it works but the quality and this line
<neWbieZ> its not just with youtube though
<neWbieZ> with all the streaming video shares
<Razorcloud> yea i figured that
<neWbieZ> so no solutions?
<lex> any good book recommendation for network administration?
<Razorcloud> nope sorry
<neWbieZ> oh if flaccide was here... he knew how to help lol :D
<Razorcloud> normally i just read wikis
<neWbieZ> alright though thank you anyway :D
<Razorcloud> that sort of thing
<neWbieZ> yes i tried but...
<neWbieZ> havent found much
<Razorcloud> ah
<Razorcloud> what problem are trying to fix again?
<neWbieZ> usually i always read the wikis b4 to get here
<Razorcloud> oh the video thing?
<lex> Razorcloud: wikis are kinda for pros only. i am intermediate sysadmin if that exists :)
<neWbieZ> sorry?
<lex> neWbieZ: what kind of problem do you have?
<neWbieZ> hi guys ivegot a prob apparently with flash, could you help? when i watch a videoclip (i.e. youtube) there's an horizontal line in the centre of the screen, like if it's switching frame, it's pain in... and my eyes hurt. can you help?
<lex> oh
<lex> neWbieZ: try purging the package and reinstalling flash codec
<neWbieZ> i did twice
<neWbieZ> its the same
<lex> neWbieZ: or: the problem is in your graphic driver maybe. can you screenshot it on imageshack?
<lex> neWbieZ: other coded videos? eg. divx xvid etc???
<Malique> PLEASE can anyone help?
<lex> Malique: what is it?
<neWbieZ> lex: well i guess so but the thing is that this horizontal line appears only when the subject in the video is moving vertically, if you understand what am saying
<neWbieZ> i dunno how to explain it better
<lex> neWbieZ: mhm.
<lex> i understand
<neWbieZ> du have a sol?
<Malique> lex: I can't get CUPS to print over the network, I can add the printer, and I can send jobs to it, but they get stuck on "processing" forever
<lex> neWbieZ: what is your refresh rate? what graphic card is it?
<neWbieZ> the driver is correctly installed
<lex> Malique: what printer?
<neWbieZ> i followed the wikis
<lex> neWbieZ: sol?
<lex> solution?
<neWbieZ> anyway it's a geforce 9600 gt which drivers i installed following the wikis (sol=solution)
<Razorcloud> if your helping with a graphics problem
<Razorcloud> i might as well have you help me also
<Malique> lex: it's a Samsung CLP-300. The drivers work, the test page works from the desktop printer where the printer is connected, just not from the laptop. It used to work, then I did a reinstall of the desktop system and now the laptop can't print anymore
<Razorcloud> but i can wait until your done with malique
<lex> neWbieZ: on other video formats does the same problem happen, or not?
<neWbieZ> if i watch one of my videos for example on vlc nope
<lex> Malique: sorry, no idea. try looking through config files for cups...
<neWbieZ> it's just on the net thats why i think its a flash prob
<Malique> lex: the config file should be default, I haven't touched it. I have looked at it, everything is set to Allow All. I don't know enough about CUPS config files to tell much more than that
<lex> neWbieZ: try going on topgear.com or bbc.co.uk/topgear and open a realmedia or wma stream.
<lex> Malique: i really have no idea, sorry :(
<Razorcloud> lex im sure you probably have gotten my problem a dozen times so you might be able to help me quickly
<Malique> :( its ok
<Razorcloud> i just cant do flash in general
<neWbieZ> lex: ok one sec
<Malique> Anyone else? It's kinda urgent, sorry to be a pain
<Razorcloud> i can help a little malique
<Malique> Razorcloud: any help is appreciated right now :) any ideas on what to do? The laptop can SEE the printer fine, and jobs sent from the laptop get to the desktop CUPS server, but just get stuck processing forever
<lex> Razorcloud: what type of problem do you have?
<Malique> It used to work fine until I reinstalled the desktop system, now it just plain won't work over the network
<neWbieZ> lex: weird.. the clip doesnt start plus twice it says underneath "not yet supported"
<lex> neWbieZ: just a sec..
<neWbieZ> yep
<lex> neWbieZ: what browser?
<neWbieZ> ff3
<lex> ok... wait a sec... trying to play it
<Razorcloud> okay sorry
<neWbieZ> i was on http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/ and could watch the clip but no fullscreen which is where usually happens
<Razorcloud> my TA for matlab was right over my shoulder
<Razorcloud> couldnt tab into IRC
<neWbieZ> usually this line is just on fullscreen
<lex> wma works for me
<Razorcloud> i will wait until yiou adress me again lex
<lex> Razorcloud: ok
<Razorcloud> wait are you ready for me?
<Malique> Razorcloud: any help is appreciated right now :) any ideas on what to do? The laptop can SEE the printer fine, and jobs sent from the laptop get to the desktop CUPS server, but just get stuck processing forever
<lex> Razorcloud: yep
<Razorcloud> hmmm
<neWbieZ> lex: what do i do then?
<Razorcloud> be with you in a sec malique
<Razorcloud> okay lex
<Razorcloud> my problem is flash in general
<Razorcloud> i cant seem to get it in anyway
<Razorcloud> i read multiple places that claimed my version (8.04) broke flash
<Razorcloud> i found a colution online that was a konsole command
<Razorcloud> and it seemed to install a flash plugin
<Razorcloud> but alas, youtube still didnt work
<lex> neWbieZ: i really have no idea. try downloading a flv video and playing it from you pc. if it is the same, it is flash if not i dunno really :(
<jussi01> !enter | Razorcloud
<ubottu> Razorcloud: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lex> Razorcloud: please, let me think...
<neWbieZ> alright thanks for ur help
<Razorcloud> k thank you lex
<lex> Razorcloud: install for firefox is in kubuntu-restricted-extras flash plugin from the repository.. it must work. it works for me, with no manual setup whatsoever
<Razorcloud> lex: this is the command i used after removing the flash nonfree, as the tutorial instructed
<Razorcloud> sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree lib32nss-mdns
<Razorcloud> i didnt have flash nonfree before hand anyhow but you know what i mean
<lex> Razorcloud: why did you remove flash-plugin nonfree. that one works
<Razorcloud> i dont think i HAD it before
<jussi01> Razorcloud: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Razorcloud> keep in mind mine is the 64bit distro...
<jussi01> Razorcloud:
<lex> Razorcloud: oh. well, try reinstalling it from adept.
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ccoffey> I have a quick question, and it's incredibly noobie, but I'll ask anyway. On a frsh install of 8.04, I installed the windows effects from the k menu (nvidia driver). Should the title bar of my active window be 100% opaque, as the title bar on my background windows is translucent? Is that the way it should be
<jussi01> Razorcloud: you need the specialness...
<Razorcloud> hm?
<lex> i am really sorry, but i have to go now. my roommates are hungry, and so am I. I wish you guys luck in solving the probs. :)
<lex> bbye
<jussi01> Razorcloud: see what ubottu said
<Razorcloud> i did thank you
<Razorcloud> im not currently at my computer, at a lab computer
<Razorcloud> but will i be able to do the !flash64 command and my compy>
<jussi01> Razorcloud: just log into irc, then /msg ubottu flash64
<Razorcloud> okay thank you very much
<jussi01> no probs :)
<Razorcloud> yea see im not sure why im running 64 bit version
<Razorcloud> i dont recall having a choice between 64 bit and 32 when i was DLing the CD image
<Razorcloud> and imagine my horror when i installed onto my XP computer, after partitioning off 100gigs for linux and seeing the arch as x86_64
<Razorcloud> im not a gigantic fan of 64 bit seeing as how, well in windows at least, its totally unstable. Are the linux 64 bits relatively stable?
<Pici> Razorcloud: It stable, but as you can see some proprietary software is not available for 64 bits.
<jussi01> Razorcloud: yes, but often things that are from closed source (like flash) are not available for 64bit
<Razorcloud> yes that is what i imagine
<Malique> Razorcloud (and anyone else): My CUPS error log is filled with stuff about being unauthorised (on my laptop). Not sure why, it was working fine on my laptop before: http://pastebin.com/m506f7508
<Razorcloud> hmmm
<WaSTe[bRe]> i download icons, how to change icons for mozilla, home, mail??
<Razorcloud> change the icons in general you mean, or in a dock?
<WaSTe[bRe]> general
<WaSTe[bRe]> on dektop
<Razorcloud> try right clicking on your desktop and there might be an icon option. You might also trying going to system settings in the K menu and going to one of the appearance menus
<Razorcloud> i havent tried it, but it might also be as easy as right clicking on individual icons and finding a change appearance/icon option
<WaSTe[bRe]> right cvclick on icon
<Razorcloud> malique, i have been thinking and i cant decide what i think is causing that problem
<WaSTe[bRe]> but there is not a button its picture of icon and i must presed on it, how did i mised that
<Razorcloud> it sounds like a permission issue to me but im not totally sure
<Razorcloud> not sure waste
<Malique> Razorcloud: yer, but even printing a test page as root doesn't work :(
<WaSTe[bRe]> yup
<WaSTe[bRe]> me too
<mrxmike12> when i start doom, it only shows up as a little part of my screen
<mrxmike12> im using nvidia twinview for (pcscreen+tv), how can i solve this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<JackTop> a question. i'm thinking for a multiboot system doing xp, osx, kubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntustudio etc, it might be better with a separate /boot partition.  how do i go about moving the one from one of my root partitions to it's own?  until now i only have xp/osx and kubuntu installed.  /home is on it's own partition
<Razorcloud> is your hard drive currently partitioned?
<Razorcloud> quick question, im trying to copy two files (needed to install flash) into my firefox plugin folder, and it says i dont have permission
<Razorcloud> i am the only user on this computer and i am currently logged in so i dont see how it could be something like that
<jussi01> Razorcloud: sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/want/it/
<Tindor> Razorcloud, type ls -l in the parent directory to see who's the owner
<WaSTe[bRe]> i instaled kbfx and program loads i choosetheme click apply and nothing happedns! [using kde .3.5.9]
<WaSTe[bRe]> i instaled kbfx and program loads i choosetheme click apply and nothing happedns! [using kde .3.5.9]
<emilsedgh> WaSTe[bRe]: you added it to kicker?
<emilsedgh> WaSTe[bRe]: right click, add applet
<Razorcloud> well jussi i got one file to copy over
<emilsedgh> (right click on panel)
<Razorcloud> but the actual installer wont budge
<minifig> I just installed Kubuntu on my other computer and then updates.  I changed the Monitor in System Settings and now I cannot get into Linux.  Not even the Login screen.
<minifig> Kubuntu Linux 8.04.1 CD install.
<Razorcloud> i type in the command to sudo it and it doesnt give me any errors but its not actually moving it
<minifig> It is stuck on a text screen.
<WaSTe[bRe]> what is kicker?
<minifig> Kicker is the taskbar
<WaSTe[bRe]> add aplet to pannel?
<Tm_T> no, kicker is the whole panel, which contains also taskbar (if you choose so)
<minifig> Oh.
<WaSTe[bRe]> it is added
<minifig> I know when I lose the taskbar I have to kill and run kicker.
<minifig> Unless that is wrong.
<WaSTe[bRe]> i have now 2 kde start buttions :D
<minifig> How can changing the monitor stop me from getting into Linux?
<minifig> I had to change monitors to see if I can change the 800x600 resolution.
<minifig> Darn Linux crap.  rofl
<Tm_T> nownow
<minifig> Still on the text screen.
<Tm_T> that cannot stop you getting to Linux, but it can stop you getting to X
<Tm_T> that IS linux, son
<Tm_T> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<minifig> All I did was change the monitor from "Plug N Play" to "Dell P780" and now I cannot even get to the login screen.
<minifig> Been about 10 minutes on a text screen.
<minifig> Just sits there doing nothing
<Tm_T> log in ;)
<minifig> I can't
<Tm_T> you can, if you have text screen, hit enter once?
<Tm_T> you get "login:"
<minifig> It starts up, does some Kubuntu graphics thing, shows text about loading this and that, then it locks up unless I press control-alt-delete
<Tm_T> locks up?!
<minifig> It sits there doing absolutely nothing,
<Tm_T> yes, because you don't command it to do anything
<minifig> Everything says ok but nothing happens
<Tm_T> mmmmm, alt-ctrl-f1 -> login
<minifig> Starting this and that screen
<minifig> Let me try it.
<minifig> Okay, that did something but I am all in text screen.
<minifig> Loged in too.
<minifig> How do I get the graphical thing back?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> you have to fix your xorg settings
<minifig> Can you help me please?
<Tm_T> minifig: first, do following command: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<minifig> Linux only likes 1024x68 or better which is what I am trying to do.
<Tm_T> minifig: and use...
<Tm_T> !paste | minifig
<ubottu> minifig: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<minifig> I get 1 II and two EE messages
<minifig> I am on a KVM so I have to keep swapping back and forth.
<minifig> Virtual Height (1374) is too large for the hardware
<Tm_T> mmmm, there you go
<minifig> max(1200)
<minifig> screen(s) found but none have usable configuration
<Tm_T> some resolution settings are trying to push too high res for you
<Tm_T> I think I repeat myself but...
<Tm_T> 1911.52 < ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<minifig> I only changed monitor because running it before I cannot get the "OK" "Apply" "Cancel" etc buttons at the bottom.
<veritas_> konsole is so laggy =X
<minifig> Okay, I have it back, but just as before.
<minifig> I am going to try again, this time change monitor and resolution before doing the restart X server thing.
<WaSTe[bRe]> what is linux komand in terminal to copy file?
<veritas_> cp /loc/file1 loc/file2
<WaSTe[bRe]> how to copy more file [6 of them]
<WaSTe[bRe]> [in windows copy *.* /loc/where/to/copy
<WaSTe[bRe]> how is command in linux?
<WaSTe[bRe]> what*
<albert> hi
<albert> how can i change my default login manager?
<haru> user management
<haru> just setting usr management
<albert> i'd prefer to do that in text mode, in case i'm not running kubuntu, but suse
<haru> KDE desktop?
<albert> yes
<albert> but i want to switch do gnome
<albert> to gnome*
<haru> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<albert> i'll try , but i remind, im using opensuse
<albert> ;]
<albert> and i'm not sure if there are such metapackages
<haru> I think you need to read the suse's documents
<albert> someone once told me here how to that in terminal
<albert> maybe you know how?
<albert> it should be possible on my distro too
<haru> suse wiki??
<minifig> Tim_T, I am back to the problem again.  Any way to get 1024x768?  I wrote down what System Setting says my video card it.
<minifig> is.
<WaSTe[bRe]> what how is command in linux?[to copy multiple fffiles?]
<albert> WaSTe[bRe]: maybe just try with 'cp' ?
<haru> use bash
<dreisinger> exit
<axel> exit
<veritas_> newb q, how do i copy everything inside a folder recursively except for my .svn folder
<jussi01> veritas_: just 1 place at a time please ;)
<WaSTe[bRe]> yes it is cp [in winows i usecopy *.* where/to copy] [how to cpy file in linux ]all file in a directory]]?
<minifig__> Thank you Tim_T
<minifig__> My problem is the onboard video.  I need to replace it.
<minifig__> Is a 16MB ATI Rage good for Linux?
<minifig__> Right now I don't care if I get any of those special effects.
<jussi01> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<minifig__> Thank you.
<jussi01> :)
<minifig__> I am trying to setup an old computer for Kubuntu.
<minifig__> 900Mhz 256MB memory
<BluesKaj> minifig__, 256 RAM is a bit low , but it will work..cpu speed is ok
<BluesKaj> bbl... gotta do some painting
<mit> in gone there is "session" i can add app to so they'll start on log in, is there a similar feature in kde?
<mu91t> hi can anyone please help me regarding the default totem media player....It shows an error message whenever i try to run any media(even supported)
<powertool08> mit: put a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory
<mu91t> hi can anyone please help me regarding the totem movie player
<powertool08> what is the error specifically?
<mu91t> powertool08: it shows failed to connect stream:invalid argument
<powertool08> mu91t: are you using pulse audio or alsa?
<mu91t> no i am using totem player : the default one with ubuntu
<powertool08> mu91t: Yes, totem is your player, but what is your sound system? You can check with K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System -> Hardware tab
<mu91t>  powertool08: ok ya I am using alsa
<powertool08> mu91t: I don't know what it is. I was looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/191027 could be something related to that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191027 in totem ""Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"" [High,Confirmed]
<powertool08> mu91t: Another person fixed it by removing and reinstalling totem
<minifig__> trying to play an internet radio?
<minifig__> I use mplayer.  Gives an error but works.
<powertool08> minifig__: Its with all audio, totem gives him/her "Failed to connect stream: invalid argument"
<minifig__> Oh.
<minifig__> I will zip it.  lol
<minifig__> I never used that one.
<powertool08> mu91t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825148 <- forum thread where the reinstall fixed it
<mu91t> powertool08: can i do this  reinstallation of totem using ubuntu cd.... i couldn't find such option
<powertool08> me either, I user mpd + ncmpc for my audio player
<powertool08> mu91t: you shouldn't need a cd
<minifig__> I use mplayer to play an http radio and whatever wants to run to play other formats.
<clapton_pt> hello
<powertool08> mu91t: I see what you mean tho, I don't have a totem package to remove either
<mu91t> should i download it fresh from the ubuntu web and then tryian install
<powertool08> mu91t: totem? or something else?
<Daniel-Minifig> That would get you the latest version.
<mu91t> totem
<Jampiter> Hi, quick noob question
<Jampiter> How do I change my keyboard mapping? It's got stuck on the US one and I need the UK one
<powertool08> mu91t: sure, or any other media player you wish to try out VLC is always good to have around, it plays almost any codec without issues
<mu91t> is there vlc for ubuntu on the synaptic
<Daniel-Minifig> I used VLC in WIndows.  Great player.
<powertool08> mu91t: yes
<powertool08> Jampiter: K Menu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<powertool08> Jampiter: if you check the enable layouts box and add at least two layouts then it puts a flag in your kicker bar and you can change layouts with one click on the flag
<mu91t> powertool: yeah i found it...jst tryian to install
<Jampiter> Ah great :) Thanks!
<powertool08> Jampiter: The settings are under the switching options tab
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<Daniel-Minifig> brb checking on my other computer.  I re-installed kubuntu.
<Daniel-Minifig> Changed the video card.
<mu91t> powertool: thanks a lot man
<Daniel-Minifig> Another satisfied camper.  lol
<powertool08> ha, yep
<powertool08> I wish I were a satisfied camper :/
<Daniel-Minifig> Do you think a 16MB ATI video card is good enough to be using in Linux.  I doubt it can handle effects though.
<jerome_> hi all
<Jampiter> I have something like that :p
<powertool08> Daniel-Minifig: i would think so, like you said, it wouldn't work well for compiz
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: it's depend of what you wxant to do, if it's for a server it's ok
<Daniel-Minifig> I installed a PCI card to scrap the onboard video.  Ubuntu forums says there is problems with the i810.
<avihayb_> I have an ATI radeon 7200 with 32MB. the 3d effects stop working if I push the resolution above 1024x768
<Daniel-Minifig> I am new with Linux.  Special graphical effects are not important.
<mu91t> powertool: is there any player to play an .ape file
<powertool08> lol, usually thats the first thing on the list after initial install
<avihayb_> then you can use an ol'e cyrrus logyc with 4mb
<jussi01> mu91t: vlc plays most stuff, you tried that yet?
<powertool08> mu91t: What's an .ape file?
<avihayb_> won't be fun tough
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: if it's for a old computer you want to put as a server whith no mouse no screem, no keyboard, no problem
<Daniel-Minifig> Yeah, I heard all about Linux and the special effects like cube.  I say I want to try out the OS and be used to it before trying to get the effects working.
<mu91t> powertool: vlc doesn't play that....ape file is an audio file(lossless)
<master_> ok.. I switched from 64-bit kubuntu to 32-bit, since I otherwise couldn't get a number of things working, like flash on firefox 3
<master_> problem: 32-but kubuntu only sees 3.21 GB of my 4GB RAM
<Daniel-Minifig> This PC can easily handle the effects, I just haven't figured uot how yet.  lol
<master_> How can I fix this?
<powertool08> mu91t: try mplayer and make sure you have all the gstreamer plugins/codecs
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: if you want to learn put the pc like a server, and try to configure administre it,
<mu91t> powertool: hey buddy for how long are you using linux.... u seem to be a geek
<powertool08> mu91t: About a year and a half, somewhat of a geek, but I have decent google-fu :)
<Daniel-Minifig> I don't know what a server is.  I just want to setup the older computer for Linux so I can try it out.
<powertool08> mu91t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344331
<mu91t> powertool08: hey whats this man
<Daniel-Minifig> I guess it is working.  rofl
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig:  a server is a computer whitout screem, mouse, keyboard, with services like ftp server, ssh server, samba and all of that
<powertool08> mu91t: its the forum with the thread to play .ape with mplayer
 * powertool08 loves my ssh
<mu91t> powertool08: hey very fast yar
<powertool08> err... s/my/his
<Daniel-Minifig> Thank you jerome_
<jerome_> powertool08: me to ssh ...haaaaa yes
<jerome_> for nathing Daniel-Minifig
<jerome_> nothing sorry
<powertool08> I went to my compsci class last week and my school login is all jacked up so I just ssh'ed back home to do my assignment
<mu91t> powertool08: you are in school???? and you know this much ....great
<powertool08> and then I could enjoy my irc :D
<jerome_> yes powertool08 and with the piblic key just login with password one time
<powertool08> mu91t: ha, I know people 5 yrs younger than me that put me to shame
<powertool08> jerome_: yep, I've got the regular password disallowed, must have key or no entry
<mu91t> powertool08: you are putting me to shame i am in final year of my graduation
<master_> My guess is, even if I recompile my kernel to support more than a pathetic 3.21GB of RAM, that fix will be overwritten by the next set of kernel updates...
<powertool08> mu91t: graduation? College?
<Daniel-Minifig> Be back later.  I am swapping to the other computer to se if it worked.  I will try not to kill it this time.  lol
<master_> small memory limitation is a BUG in ubuntu!
<master_> and a stupid one, too
<mu91t> powertool08: kinda surprising ! ya i know
<powertool08> mu91t: I'm in my 5th year of undergrad
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> just to remind you (:)
<mu91t> powertool08: you are in which standard in school
<powertool08> ok
<Tm_T> root: hi, are we rooted now?
<powertool08> which standard? as in major?
<jerome_> root as joined this channel mouahahaha
<powertool08> haha, oh noes! #kubuntu was hacked
<mu91t> powertool: i am not getting you..., probably you guys have a different education system there...
<Tm_T> ok, I repeat...
<jerome_> hehe probably a newbie to login as root
<Tm_T> !ot | mu91t && powertool08
<ubottu> mu91t && powertool08: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jerome_> he will learn.....
<powertool08> mu91t: Probably, if you mean what am I studying, then its Tech management
<powertool08> mu91t: PM?
<mu91t> powertool08: lets talk inprivate space
<Tm_T> mu91t: powertool08, please feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jerome_> powertool08:  you are a student?
<Daniel-Minifig> Is there a way to disable the i810 video card in Kubuntu?
<Daniel-Minifig> It is onboard.
<powertool08> jerome_: Yep, undergradate
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: you must do it in bios
<powertool08> Daniel-Minifig: check in your Bios settings
<jerome_> powertool08: to late :)
<powertool08> jerome_: yep
<Daniel-Minifig> None in BIOS. Just says "Primary Video (AGP/PCI).  Thank you.
<powertool08> jerome_: I'm multi-tasking :P
<jerome_> powertool08: same for me like my debian
<Daniel-Minifig> I did it again.  Killed Linux.  I thought a different video card would work.
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: check more in other menu
<Daniel-Minifig> I checked all through BIOS.  The PC is an old emachines.
<Daniel-Minifig> Seems alot of people hate it.
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: an alod like what a celeron 400 ?
<Daniel-Minifig> 900Mhz.  Might be Celeron.
<Daniel-Minifig> This PC is 2ghz Dell P4.  512MB memory and 128MB nvidia video.
<jerome_> my last server is a celeron 400 a change it 6 month ago it work during 5 years every dys withut any problem with a suse 8.2
<Daniel-Minifig> If you want a laugh, I have an old old P166Mhz still up and going.  DOS/WIn98SE.
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig: in fact when i change my PC my client is the same as your PC and i put it like a server and buy a new one
<Daniel-Minifig> Maxes out Packard Bell.
<Daniel-Minifig> Maxed
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jerome_> Daniel-Minifig:  laught..... to do a server to learn it's ok
<jerome_> you don't need more
<jerome_> for learn
<jerome_> it's depend of what you want to do with linux
<jerome_> if it's to use the system it's impossibe but it's it's to learn how linux work it's ok
<KRF> 900mghz? impossible to use? no
<jerome_> KRF:  of course you can but only on terminal
<KRF> lol, jerome_. 900mghz is a lot
<jerome_> KRF: hehehe
<mit> my sansa clip is not being recogized.
<mit> how can i fix that?
<sbucat> mit: ?
<sbucat> do you have sansa view or something like that?
<jerome_> what is sansa?
<sbucat> i think a mp3-mp4 player
<jerome_> have you some message in you /var/log/message went you plug it?
<jerome_>  /var/log/messages sorry
<jerome_> unplug, open a konsole as root do tail -f /var/log/messages
<mit> sbucat: no, its called sansa clip
<jerome_> plug it on show
<mit> its an mp3 player
<sbucat> mit: but you have said your  sansa clip are not recognized so.... it's a movie plauyer too?
<sbucat> do you haveconverted a movie and your sansa doesn t want play it?
<mit> Sep  8 21:50:01 mit-desktop kernel: [159917.284574] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<mit> get these
<jerome_> ok and just hat?
<KomiaPoika> how do i display which graphics card i have
<mit> jerome_: yes
<sbucat> KomiaPoika: lspci | grep VIdeo
<sbucat> KomiaPoika: if it doesn t work try only : lspci
<mit> lspci | grep vga
<KomiaPoika> sbucat: thanks
<sbucat> y are welcom
<sbucat> e
<jerome_> mit have a look at this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312196
<sbucat> mit: but it's an hardware problem , your device is not recognized or your clip , i mean with clip movie film or that stuff  , are not recognized by your sansa player
<sbucat> ?
<mit> the device is called sansa clip
<mit> and it just appeared
<mit> in my device bay
<mit> strange
<mit> took it a while
<KomiaPoika> what package should i install to have linux kernel sources
<Jampiter> How do I uninstall the 386 kernel?
<jerome_> kernel-hearders
<SkEmO> should I forward my ports on ktorrent?
<jerome_> headers
<SkEmO> download speed is awesome as it is, but upload is poor :/
<jerome_> KomiaPoika:  make a aptitude search kernel-header
<KomiaPoika> jerome_: kthx
<KRF> SkEmO, if dl is ok, its okay :)
<jerome_> KomiaPoika: for ntothing
 * Jampiter asks for help here :p
<SkEmO> i see
<KRF> Jampiter, dpkg -l | grep image*386*
<KRF> then apt-get remove <pkg>
<KRF> Jampiter, dpkg -l | grep *image*386*
<Jampiter> Thanks, but I don't know the package name :p How do I find that out?
<KomiaPoika> jerome_: i have install linux-libc-dev, but nvidia drivers still can't compile a kernel interface for me. what package am i missing?
<KomiaPoika> let me install kernel-package
<KomiaPoika> libc6-dev
<KomiaPoika> duh
<jerome_> KomiaPoika: try a aptitude search nvidi
<jerome_> nvidia... of course
<jerome_> my english is so bad ...hahahahahah
<KomiaPoika> jerome_: it's ok after i install libc6-dev, i could install nvidia's appropriate drivers
<nixbox> kubuntu does not come with madwifi wireless drivers?
<skinnymg1> hello irc realm
<jerome_> KomiaPoika: ok
<ToHellWithGA> has something replaced the kde control center in intrepid ibex?
<ToHellWithGA> the "kcontrol" package is mysteriously gone so i'm stuck in single-click frustration
<jerome_> ToHellWithGA: welcome in linux :)
<KRF> ToHellWithGA, try `systemsettings`
<ToHellWithGA> thanks y'all
<ducatimoto> /j#Aigo-MID
<master_> kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop just stopped logging in.. I enter the password, the screen goes dark, and then it bring me back to the login screen.
<master_> What can I do?
<powertool08> master_: I'd check your Xauth logs in /var/log/ for clues
<master_> powertool08: each try adds another 27 lines to /var/log/Xorg.0.log but that includes no explicit errors.
<powertool08> master_: look at "dmesg | tail" and i believe kdm also has a log file in the /var/log/ directory
<sputnick> hi there
<powertool08> hello
<sputnick> can I install kde4 from packages but no replacing kde3 ?
<sputnick> I would like to keep both if it's possible
<powertool08> sputnick: I'm pretty sure it keeps both by default, at your login screen you can click on sessions and choose
<sputnick> I'm under Ubuntu hardy
<master_> powertool08: dmesg doesn't show anything for each login attempt..  the kdm log adds 6 lines each time.. stuff like synapticsDeviceOn called  and synapticsDeviceOff called and SynapticsDeviceInit called..
<master_> powertool08: at the end of Xorg.0.log, it also said synapticsDeviceOff called..
<master_> Might that mean anything?
<powertool08> master_: I think its referring to your trackpad mouse
<powertool08> master_: can you log in as another user without problems?
<master_> let me try
<sputnick> that's ok, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/kde4 I can keep both
<fredrik> hi
<powertool08> hello
<Tm_T> !away > mcas_away
<ubottu> mcas_away, please see my private message
<master_> powertool08: I created a user "guest" using the command line.. tried loging in via kdm and got a blue screen with an error dialog (forgot what it said).. So I also created a /home/guest and gave guest ownership of that.. Then I tried loging in guest and black screen, followed by back to the login screen..
<fredrik> anybody knows whats wrong when kaffeine can't run proberly?
<ubuntu> salut a tous
<master_> powertool08: I have serious work I need to get done.. and this is really hurting.
<master_> Is there some way to kill kdm so I can try using "startx" from the command line?
<powertool08> master_: I don't know of anything else, sorry :/ somebody in #ubuntu might be able to help more
<powertool08> master_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<fredrik> anybody got WoW to work in Kubuntu?
 * powertool08 doesn't play WoW
<fredrik> :)
<master_> powertool08: thanks!
<powertool08> master_: np
<fredrik> my kaffeine says: loading of Xine failed.. or something... anybody knows what's going on...?
<zetheroo> I downloaded the Kubuntu 8.04.1 ISO and was installing it in Virtual Box ,, I got a popup window saying that the session was locked and its asking for a password to unlock it..... whats the password?
<ghostcube> hmm is there a reason why bitchx isnt anmore in repo
<CapitalT_> Any eclipse users here?
<CapitalT_> Does the side panels minimize vertically (like on Windows) or do they look like this http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/9/8/f_snapshot1m_e1a3c62.png&srv=img26
<powertool08> I've heard of it :)
<RurouniJones> Er, don't know what you mean byt he screenshot but AFAIK they minimise to the left
<CapitalT_> RurouniJones: the panel should've minimized vertically (sideways), not horizontally. It wastes space this way
<CapitalT_> RurouniJones: it already does that on Windows, and since Eclipse is written in Java I fail to see why that's not the case on Ubuntu
<mrxmike> can i install linuxmce on hardy?
<darrell> yeah
<maennel> hey guys
<maennel> somebody knows about the "sudo dolphin"-bug?
<maennel> one of its effects is, that there is on every dolphin closing an error message that says, that it hasn't the rights to write to the bookmarks.xml file
<maennel> in my case i can't even write anymore at all to any file on my ntfs data partition
<volty> hi, I don't see in font selection dialogs (for konsole, system wide ...) Fixed [Misc] font, but it's here, how can I enable bitmap fonts?
<superg7> dfgdfg
<Sixzero> Ok, I've got one for you guys.  I just got my E-MU sound card working with Kubuntu, but for some odd reason, the pitch is a little high on the sound.  Is there a way to adjust this?
<Sixzero> sixzero
<powertool08> maybe in alsamixer?
<Sixzero> i'm installing to see.  Kmix isn't much help with it though
<morghanphoenix> How well do the kde4 games packages run when you're using kde3.5? Seems like the repos have a ton of packaged I had installed before upgrading, but now they all say kde4 on them.
<spike__> how do I mount an hfs+ filesystem on a CD?
<favro> morghanphoenix: do your repos include any for kde4?
<morghanphoenix> any what for kde4?
<morghanphoenix> katomic, kbattleship, kbounce, kmahjongg. They all say that it is a part of kdegames-kde4 on the description, and I don't have kde4 installed.
<favro> !repos | morghanphoenix
<ubottu> morghanphoenix: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<favro> morghanphoenix: I'm just guessing that maybe you are set up to grab kde4 packages ...
<morghanphoenix> yeah, I have no problem getting the right one using apt on the command line, it's just the gui that seems to want to give me the wrong one.
<morghanphoenix> Browsing the list in read only gui, and installing in yakuake :P
<BluesKaj> morghanphoenix, that's cuz the latest aren't in the repos yet
<ForgeAus> to mount a (second?) hfsplus partition on a CD do you have to unmount the .iso part first? and how to mount the hfs part?
<favro> !info hfsutils ForgeAus
<ubottu> 'forgeaus' is not a valid distribution
<ForgeAus> I know the -t hfsplus part, but now what /dev/??? to use
<ForgeAus> or if its a block device?
<favro> !info hfsutils | ForgeAus
<ubottu> forgeaus: hfsutils (source: hfsutils): Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-11build1 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 228 kB
<ForgeAus> I have them favro
<favro> k
<ForgeAus> but its a mixed-CD not a whole hfsplus one
<favro> ohh
<ForgeAus> I acn mount the cd part
<ForgeAus> just don't know how ot refer to the hfsplus bit
<favro> what's on the rest?
<ForgeAus> normal .iso
<ForgeAus> I don't know if the hfsplus is embedded in the iso or on a separate track or what tho
<ForgeAus> I just know that there is one there, and I don't know how to mount it lol
<favro> with hfsutils if you mount the cd you should be able to browse to it and read/edit - mount with no options
<ForgeAus> (good to know that I'm not a valid distribution tho rofl)
<favro> e.g sudo mount /dev/cdrom /somewhere
<ForgeAus> hmmm..
<ForgeAus> ok I'll try that, I'll unmount the cd device already there
<ForgeAus> thanx! it worked!
<kieren> Hi
<kieren> I'm having trouble connecting wireless to my router
<kieren> I think the entered key is wrong
<Sixzero> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<kieren> How do I edit the stored one?
<kieren> BT thing for laptop
<kieren> Installed fine with drivers
<Sixzero> are you in KDE at the moment?
<kieren> Yeah
<aleboco> hi guys, how do i change the name of my machine? (ex. from antonio@antonio to antonio@laptop)
<kieren> Wired
<kieren> aleboco: it's located in /etc/hosts
<Sixzero> ok, look to the bottom right of your screen on the bar.  To the left of the date and time you should see a white icon that looks kinda like a white popsickle, even though I'm sure it's supposed to be a plug.  Do you see it?
<favro> I!hostname | aleboco
<favro> !hostname | aleboco
<ubottu> aleboco: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<kieren> Sixzero: yeah, i clicked that and selected the router
<kieren> Entered my WEP key
<kieren> But wont connect
<aleboco> thanks to all
<skinnymg1> kieren; what kind of router is it
<Sixzero> Ok, so you've gone that far.  You're wanting to know how to change the saved key?
<kieren> I think maybe the key is incorrect
<skinnymg1> what kind of router is it
<kieren> skinnymg1: Wireless belkin one
<kieren> Does work, am connected to a wireless access point at the moment
<Sixzero> ok, go to that icon again, right click and select manual configuration.
<skinnymg1> certain belkin routers cannot be decyffered by linux for some odd reason
<kieren> Oh :/
<Sixzero> highlight the wlan0 interface and click configure interface
<skinnymg1> but try this once
<ForgeAus> so its not embedded you just mount it as the CD device
<Sixzero> I'm on a belkin router.
<ForgeAus> odd that it knows how to detect
<skinnymg1> i said certain ones
<Sixzero> when you click configure interface you can change the essid and the wep key from there.
<skinnymg1> one i know is the one that comes with laptops sometimes
<BraveSpear> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<BraveSpear> !ksystray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksystray
<Sixzero> kieren: any luck?
<kieren> Trying...
<skinnymg1> kieren try this
<skinnymg1> right click the knetwork manager
<kieren> Brb, let me try the previous suggestion...
<Sixzero> Does anyone here know about configuring multiple soundcards in KDE?
<Kieren2> No luck
<Kieren2> Just saying cannot connect to <router>
<Sixzero> at least you're sure your key is right, so you're halfway there.
<Kieren2> Yeah
<Sixzero> your card can see the router, yeah?
<skinnymg1> ok try this
<Kieren2> Yeah, can see the router
<Kieren2> And asks for the key
<skinnymg1> right click on the knetworkmanager
<Kieren2> ...
<martalli> I know that this channel is still for versions 7.04 -8.04, but I have to say that the new version of Kubuntu is grrrrrreat!
<Sixzero> you talkin' bout kde4 martalli?
<martalli> kde 4.1.1
<martalli> I had some initial bumps, but I think this is looking great.
<martalli> And the distro release is still in the alpha
<Sixzero> whats up with that lil dodad in the top right corner?  i installed it once and it lasted me 5 minutes.
<martalli> Just wanted to be a gushing faboy in #kubuntu, since #ubuntu+1 is sullied by the gnome drudges
<martalli> =)
<martalli> what doodad?
<Sixzero> The orange curly thing in the top right corner, I think it has something to do with widgets.
<skinnymg1> kieren sorry had to take care of something
<martalli> Sixzero: Yes, its for adding widgets
<martalli> They don't seem to have a lot of widgets yet, honestly.  Personally, I don't care much for widgets...My wife has a mac and we haven't changed the widgets on that at all.
<Sixzero> martalli: as soon as i clicked on it the first time i installed kde4 it crashed my comp so I had to reinstall kde3
<martalli> Sixzero: When was that?
<martalli> I think the 8.10 alpha is fairly stable...although adept only started working for me this week (I prefer the CLI anyway lol =)
<Sixzero> martalli: about 2 weeks ago
<Sixzero> cli?
<Sixzero> sorry, i'm still kinda new
<Sixzero> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<martalli> It has been working for me....But I think I will keep our office on 3.5.x for the next iteration again, or until I am sure all the bugs are worked out.
<martalli> Sixzero: No problems.  Instead of using adept or update-manager, you can simply run the update from the command like (from the konsole app) by running the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Sixzero> It was a real pain to get everything installed right on my shuttle box, even moreso on my compaq with a radeon inside
<martalli> The first command updates the packages in the repositories, and the next command does the update
 * martalli doesn't have any radeons
<martalli> But I thought that hardy and intrepid were going to work better with ati
<Sixzero> i hadn't caught the abbreviaton for command line interface, that's what threw me off
<Sixzero> <-- = dumb@ss
<martalli> Sixzero: no problem =)  Did you come from the mac or pc world?
<Sixzero> pc
<martalli> They don't use the command line much, unless you hail from the days of DOS
<Sixzero> my compaq is a hackintosh dual-booting with kubuntu 8.04
<Sixzero> the last time I messed around with command-line heavily was dos 3.11
<martalli> Ah, sounds like you know your way around fooling with a computer, then =)
<Sixzero> I'm young, but I started even younger.  I used to have a real authentic copy of dos 1 for atari 800, lol
<martalli> Linux is great for fooling around with the system, although stable distros like ubuntu, fedora, and mandriva should be able to do a lot for you with just a standard, stable install
<Sixzero> the system installed great.  it's getting the graphics cards set up that hurt you at first.
<Sixzero> it took me an entire week to get just the right install/setup for that radeon card flrgxconfig would read it right
<martalli> I started with Linux around 2003, but now the default installs are very useful and rock solid
<martalli> Do you have an older radeon?  I think the work on the radeons for linux is mostly with the newish cards
<Sixzero> 9600
<Sixzero> I had similar birthing pains with the shuttle box.  It's got an onboard geforce 7 and getting a stable driver for it was quite a chore.
<martalli> Yeah, only after I wondered why I didn't have desktop effects did I realize that my laptop running 8.10 kubuntu was using the vesa driver.  The resolution was fine, but the eye candy missing =)
<Sixzero> exactly
<Sixzero> Does anyone here know about configuring multiple soundcards in KDE?
<martalli> yeah, this lappie has a geoforce go 7200...Somehow ubuntu just woulnd't recognize it, but with enough fiddling it seems to be working now
<martalli> Sixzero: got me there
<martalli> I wonder if the forums would have something, or the ubuntustudio folks
<Sixzero> Now that I've installed compiz on my shuttle box, i'm starting to wish I hadn't.  Now none of the games will open correctly in full windows.
#kubuntu 2008-09-09
<martalli> i think that's a bug, but if you are trying to open wine games, I know the wine devs hate compiz....
<martalli> You can always just turn comiz off and turn it back on later
<martalli> Once you have the graphics card set right, you don't have to carry that water again
<Sixzero> just tryin to play nexuiz
<Sixzero> how do i turn comiz off?
<martalli> which distro are you using?
<Sixzero> kubuntu 8.04
<martalli> Try going to syste-settings - > Look & Feel -> Desktop and see if there ius a section or tab for desktop effects
<martalli> Honestly I am looking at my 4.1.1 system settings right now, but I am guessing it is similar.  Another place to look *might* be system settings -> Look & Feel -> Appearance
<Sixzero> it has appearance, but nothing about compiz or window behavior.
<martalli> try going to the command line, type "desktop" and then hit the tab key ("desktop<tab>")
<martalli> What do you get?
<Sixzero> desktop-effects-kde4...
<Sixzero> ?
<martalli> I think that's what you need...but I am loath to suggest it.  Just a second
<martalli> I think that is actually the command...see this release regarding the alpha version of hardy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<martalli> However, i think the desktop effects on kde 3.5 in 8.04 are a mixed bag
<Sixzero> Your suggestion worked.  It allowed me to turn off the effects, at least, without having to uninstall.
<martalli> great
<martalli> I have to get going.  Have a good evening and good luck with kubuntu!
<Sixzero> You too.  Thank ya kindly.
<ian__> I need a little help with my Wi-Fi Card.
<CoJaBo_> Is there a way to auto-hide the taskbar in Kubuntu KDE4?
<ian__> @CoJaBo: I don't think so...
<jagrpe> hola
<jagrpe> Hello
<ian__> @CoJaBo: You can remove it, then add it's contents to your desktop as plain widgets.
<CoJaBo_> Thats strange :/
<ian__> @CoJaBo: Then press Ctrl+F12 to access the Dashboard, thus displaying them.
<ian__> @CoJaBo: KDE 4 doesn't have all of the features of KDE 3 yet. I'm sure that Hiding the panel will be implemented in a future release.
<CoJaBo_> Ok, I'm trying to figure out which version to install, are there any other things not yet implemented?
<ian__> A Few things, but most if it's fine. If you're really worried about it, go with 3.5.9. Otherwise, go ahead with 4.1.1
<ian__> Or, if you're like me, install both :)
<CoJaBo_> I am testing the KDE4 version, it seems pretty buggy...
<ian__> Which version are you testing?
<mrxmike> im trying to update /reinstall/install mysql-server-5.0 but im getting ..
<mrxmike> DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<ian__> @Mrmike: Are you currently running another apt process? (eg. Aptitude, Adept)
<WaSTe[bRe]> there is two packages in adept manager for kde4> kde4 package, and kubuntu-kde-desktop < wich one to choose???
<mrxmike> ian__: nopes, nothing
<mrxmike> even from shell i get this error
<mrxmike> its a but it seems > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/189005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189005 in grub "dpkg fails with debconf locked" [High,Fix released]
<ian__> @Wasre[bre]: Go with "kubuntu-kde4-desktop". It's specifically tailored to kubuntu. KDE4 is just generic.
<WaSTe[bRe]> ian__ thanks
<CoJaBo_> I am running the Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix live cd.
<WaSTe[bRe]> ian__ do u use kde4?
<ian__> @Wasre[bre]: Yeah.
<mrxmike> LOL, that launchpad file says 'FIX released'
<mrxmike> but where is it then?
<WaSTe[bRe]> what is your opinion of kde4?
<mrxmike> its cool, but not done yet
<ian__> @CoJaBo: I think that's KDE 4.0. Try 4.1.1 on an installed system.
<WaSTe[bRe]> should i instll kde4, or stay on 3.5.9?
<ian__> @Wasre[bre]: Install KDE 4 alongside your KDE 3. Unless you're hard on disk space.
<ian__> @Wasre[bre]: In which case stay with KDE 3 for now.
<master_> I wish I was an oscar myer weener...
<ian__> whoa...
<master_> (sorry.. just typing out loud while I wait for updates to download_
<CoJaBo_> Is it easy to upgrade Kubuntu to KDE 4.1.1? Or is there another distro that is better?
<CoJaBo_> lol
<ian__> @CoJaBo: Not from the live CD. From the installed system, add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ian__> then, type "sudo apt-get -y install kubunti-kde4-desktop" and answer any questions that come up.
<ian__> Only, that's kubuntu with a u, not an i
<ian__> make sure to add everything from the deb to the main to your sources.list file.
<EagleSn> if u want ot use KDE4 i recommend you tu use KDE 4.1.1 from kubuntu ppa
<ian__> @master: Wait, how do you type out loud?
<ian__> By the way, I need a little help with my Wi-Fi Card.
<ian__> It doesn't want to work after logiing out then in.
<ian__> But, if I go to Network settings I can get it to work if I cylce between Auto, and Manual.
<CoJaBo_> If I upgrade to KDE 4.1.1, which version is it best to start from, the Kubuntu with KDE 4.0, or the regular one?
<Sixzero> depends on your tastes.  I just installed 4.1.1 from adept and i'm already starting to like it.
<Sixzero> It's certainly cool looking, the new one is.
<CoJaBo_> I think I'll try 4.1.1, but what version of Kubuntu should I start from, would there be a difference?
<dr_Willis> use the latest you can.. i would suggest
<dr_Willis> You may want to install the normal kubuntu, and just install kde 4.1.1 that way theres no extra older kde4 stuff laying about.  Just kde 3 stuff.
<Sixzero> CoJaBo_: are you asking which session you should log into?
<Sixzero> CoJaBo_: as in 3.5 or 4.1?
<CoJaBo_> Sixzero: What version of the Kubuntu CD, the original or KDE4 Remix?
<mefisto__> I'm looking for an rss editor, to manually create and edit rss .xml files. any suggestions? anything in ubuntu repos?
<Sixzero> CoJaBo_: I went with the original and then installed KDE4 through adept, but if you want a completely clean KDE4 install without the old stuff to drag along, then go for the remix disc.  But be warned that some of us haven't had a whole lot of luck with the cd, thats why i went ahead and updated through adept.  Now I can pick and choose which one I log into.
<zac_> hey guys
<zac_> where does kubuntu keep the configs for the login screen and kde. I would like to bypass the login and go right into another wm
<ccoffey> Amarok 1: I've svn up'd it, but make -f Makefile.cvs throws "libamarok_gst10engine_plugin_la_LDFLAGS: variable `LIB_GST10' is used but `LIB_GST10' is undefined" at me. Any ideas?
<ccoffey> wrong window. sorry
<marcobxbro1> How do you change the splash and login screen in kubuntu
<zac_> or atleast have X load a different wm than kde?
<dr_Willis> zac_,  thats doable. - the kdm config can autologin to a specifi user.
<dr_Willis> i think the kdm config front end can set that also. (kde3 at least)
<geek> zac_: select a different WM from KDM. it will ask you if it want it to be default. say yes. IIRC
<zac_> wow
<WaSTe[bRe]> i installed kde4, how to use it?
<dr_Willis> the login screen has a sessions menu item.. select kde4
<zac_> and marcobxbro1 asked about the splash files, i think i might be interested in that ansewr
<dr_Willis> Theres some factoid on splash - but i always disablew splash anyway. :)
<dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ubuntu_> Hi all, I am attempting to install Kubuntu 8.04 AMD64 on my new PC, but when I get to the partitioning step, there are no devices listed
<ubuntu_> I have a SATA HDD that already has an NTFS partition with Windows XP x64 Ed. installed
<dr_Willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' from a terminal should show  the hard drives. Unless they are on some unsupported sata controller.
<dr_Willis> if fdisk -l, isent even showing any hard drives.. well.. theres some issues going on.
<ubuntu_> I get nothing
<dr_Willis> with sudo?
<ubuntu_> correct
<dr_Willis> thats weird.
<ubuntu_> I have an XFX Motherboard with integrated SATA Controller
<dr_Willis> bbrb
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: is there a bios update for the motherboard? or are there bios settings related to sata? mine can use sata as an ide drive, so it's easy to install any os
<dr_Willis> you may want to do some googling on that exact mb and linux support. You may also want to test out the  next testin g release of ubuntu.
<dr_Willis> It could be so new its not got support in the current release
<ubuntu_> ok, i'll try downloading the latest Alpha
<ubuntu_> thanks a lot
<WaSTe[bRe]> is e17 good for kubuntu?
<alfonso> alguien habla español
<fignew> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_willis_> WaSTe[bRe],  good for what?
<Dr_willis_> E17 is its own desktop enviroment. with its own quirks/gimmics. :)
<alfonso> hola
<Sixzero> I'm having trouble getting the sound to work in some of my apps on kde4 even though movies and songs play fine on the desktop.  anybody got a clue what's up?
<Sixzero> hola
<WaSTe[bRe]> my friend says e17 is good, and it look pritty good
<WaSTe[bRe]> should i use it?
<alfonso> pense que me havia equivocado otravez y que aqui no hablan español
<Dr_willis_> This is 'linux'  make up your own mind and use what you want.
<Dr_willis_> Install it, try it..   and see.
<Dr_willis_> I dont care for E17 - havent cared much for any of the earlier E's either.
<WaSTe[bRe]> i know
<WaSTe[bRe]> i just want to ask expirienc linux user of their opinion
<Dr_willis_> I dont see much point in the E# stuff. its alwyas been sort of a 'out there' project that gets attention for a while. then dies down.. then pops back up...
<Sixzero> The most popular distro for home users is more often than not Ubuntu.  It comes with Gnome.  You can get Kubuntu instead if you prefer KDE, or even Xubuntu if you want a lightweight desktop manager like Xfce
<home_> I was wondering how to make the clock in a 12 hour rotation?
<home_> rather than 24
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zac_> ok, I understand kdm, but i dont see where to explicitly set a different wm than KDE. Adding an .xinitrc into $HOME doesn't help
<Hamra> somebody tell me that i received a fake email and ubunu 9.04 is not going to be called _jaunty_ :O
<Daniel-Minifig> I am trying to install some games and all I get is mf errors about it cannot download, or commit will break packages.  I review changes and all looks fine.  Can anyone help?
<Daniel-Minifig> I am ready to kill.  Linux is more bull than anything else.
<mefisto__> killing is probably against the channel rules
<Daniel-Minifig> lol
<Daniel-Minifig> You mean I cannot kill Kubuntu for all its uselessness?  lol
<mefisto__> are you trying to install from repos?
<Daniel-Minifig> Add/Remove Programs - Games menu.
<Daniel-Minifig> Kubuntu Linux 8.04.1
<mighty-d> Hi
<mighty-d> im trying to log into kde using kdm and xdmcp, auth is done via ldap, if i go to the local computer it works fine, but when i try to log in from the remote client using an ldap user i get
<mighty-d>  xrdb: cant open display 'ws001:5'
<mighty-d> on .xsession-error
<Dragnslcr> Daniel-Minifig- what are you trying to install?
<Daniel-Minifig> I wanted to see what the game Funguloids is.  I am also selecting a few other games and I keep getting the same error.  I have to go through and select one at a time and it is totally annoying.
<Daniel-Minifig> Takes forever to install stuff.
<Daniel-Minifig> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Daniel-Minifig> Does that in Kubuntu and Linux Mint KDE CE.
<Daniel-Minifig> Frozen Bubbles also gives that error in Kubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> I normally  use Synaptic - it seems quicker then  some of the other package manager front ends Like adept
<Daniel-Minifig> Can you go through a list of all the games and install them?
<Dr_willis_> You can also use the apt:// thing in konqueror to browse/search
<Dr_willis_> synaptic has a front end like adept Daniel-Minifig  correct...
<Dragnslcr> That's definitely weird. I don't see anything in the dependencies that screams out "will break other packages"
<Dr_willis_> that add/remove programs thing - is a minimal front end.
<Daniel-Minifig> I will swap over and see if I can install Synaptic.
<Daniel-Minifig> It is VERY slow and annoying.
<Dr_willis_> swap over>
<Daniel-Minifig> I am running two computers on a KVM
<Dr_willis_> heh. You may want to check out vnc, :) ya could have a desktop in a window then of the 2nd pc.
<Daniel-Minifig> Interesting.
<Daniel-Minifig> I did a search for VNC and there were alot of results.
<Daniel-Minifig> Synaptic is installed.
<Dr_willis_> Theres a varity of vnc servers out. and a vareity of ways it can be used...
<Dr_willis_> I tend to use 'vnc4server'
<Daniel-Minifig> Okay.
<Daisuke_Ido> never quite figured out how to use vnc
<Dr_willis_> I ssh in, run 'vncserver' , connect via any vncclient
<Dr_willis_> this is on a local lan. :)  doing it over the internet is a little more complex
<sancho21_> How to free  my Kubuntu memory? It seems that my 2G mem and 1G swap are full
<ccoffey> only caches, everything is fine
<Dr_willis_> sancho21_,  You may be missreading the information.
<sancho21_> I use top
<Dr_willis_> try the 'free' command
<writher> http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<writher> Sorry
 * geek thinks it in part a fault of VNC. its slow. i'd suggest (its a little more work) using freenx instead
<writher> That explains Linux memory usage
<Aardvarks> [Mass Message] Everythings back online. have at it.
<sancho21_> I'm not running big application actually
<Dr_willis_> Linux uses what it can grab for cache. Its odd that you are using that much swap.
<Dr_willis_> I rarely ever touch swap on normal ussage, on my 2gb machines.
<Daniel-Minifig> funguloids:
<Daniel-Minifig>  Depends: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager  but it is not installable
<sancho21_> Is it true that memory usage it high although the big application has already been shut down? I mean, it is not automatically cleaned up?
<Dr_willis_> could be the app is still in cache, and will be freed up when more mem. is needed
<Daniel-Minifig> This michine is old.  My other machine is better.
<ccoffey> sancho21_:
<ccoffey> sancho21_: you can't compare it to other OS's, it'll be freed when it needs to be
<Daniel-Minifig> Has anyone checked out Wikipedia Compare of Linux and Windows.  I think they did a great job of it.,
<zac_> arrrrgh I must have the worst hardware ever
<zac_> 10 different approaches in userspace for disabling ALPS trackpad tapping and not one of them seems to work
<edju> Trying to run screenlets under KDE, but it errors out.  I run screenlets.py and it can't recognize the file format of /usr/share/icons/screenlets.svg, a soft link to an existing file.  Any hints how to get this thing going?
<Dr_willis_> :) when shopping for laptops.. one of the 'must have features' is an Off button for the touchpad.
<Dr_willis_> edju,  perhaps tghat svg link is invalid.. or the file is bad.. copy some other svg to it.,
<edju> Dr_willis_, What svg? Any svg?
<Dr_willis_> pick one...
<Dr_willis_> its just an iconfile
<Dr_willis_> file  /usr/share/icons/screenlets.svg
<Dr_willis_> will tell ya what format the file is now.. It maybe its bad, or wrong, or  somthing weird like that.
<Daniel-Minifig> I found ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager
<Daniel-Minifig> How do I install a deb file?
<Dr_willis_> best to use the package manager to 'search and install' programs.
<Dr_willis_> you erally should avoide downloading single .debs and installing them.. BUT... if you must... you should be able to double click on it and install it..
<Dr_willis_> or 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<edju> Dr_willis_, file says that it's XML.
<Daniel-Minifig> Well, I want to check out funguloids and I download the file it said it cannot install.
<Dr_willis_> edju,  hmm.. try file on some other svg files then perhaps.
<Dr_willis_> !info funguloids
<ubottu> funguloids (source: funguloids): space-flying-mushroom-picking-simulator game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.06-4 (hardy), package size 14449 kB, installed size 20600 kB
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install funguloids
<Dr_willis_> should install it.. or give some info as to why it wont install.
<mefisto__> svg is xml, that's what you should get with the "file" command. do "cat screenlets.svg" to see. maybe you can find what's wrong and fix it?
<Dr_willis_> mefisto__,  ok. :) i learned somthing today then i guess..
<Dr_willis_> xml is taking over the world!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Daniel-Minifig> What does this mean: W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
<Daniel-Minifig> I addede a source to the ogre thing,
<Daniel-Minifig> This is where I got it: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager/download
<Dragnslcr> !info ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager
<ubottu> Package ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager does not exist in hardy
<Daniel-Minifig> That ogre is demanded for Funguloids game.  lol
<Dragnslcr> Hm, might want to report that to the repository maintainers
<Daniel-Minifig> Funguloids: space-flying-mushroom-picking-simulator game
<Daniel-Minifig> Sounds funny.
<Daniel-Minifig> Installing the deb package.
<mefisto__> Daniel-Minifig: so it wouldn't install without first installing ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager ?
<Daniel-Minifig> It needs ogre
<Daniel-Minifig> One of the dependisies
<gabriel> what is ogre?
<Daniel-Minifig> ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager
<gabriel> The big green animal?
<gabriel> ok
<Daniel-Minifig> Shrek.  lol
<gabriel> Ok
<gabriel> do you speak french?
<Daniel-Minifig> No.
<mefisto__> there's ogre-tools and ogre-doc in ubuntu repos. hmm
<gabriel> sorry. I write french well than english
<masetti> helo
<gabriel> hello How can I do to Installing adobe Flash player on my Kubuntu?
<masetti> lot my taskbar!!!
<Dragnslcr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<masetti> lost
<Daniel-Minifig> press controll-esc and search kicker.  Kill it and then run kicker masetti
<mefisto__> masetti: alt-f2, kicker
<compilerwriter> !plasma-addons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma-addons
<mefisto__> masetti: assuming you are using kde3
<masetti> may somebody help me find out my taskbar ( kubuntu+fusion)
<masetti> thanks!
<gabriel> ok thanks I'm looking  for that
<Daniel-Minifig>  masetti: alt-f2, kicker
<Daniel-Minifig> I will be back later.
<masetti> Thanks Daniel, I am trying to find a way to launch the kicker, once no menu availlable!
<mefisto__> masetti: alt-f2. or right-click the desktop, run command...
<masetti> you lovely!
<masetti> ita Came Back!
<mafer> hola
<mafer> disculpa una pregunta  soy novata y no se porq no me deja kubuntu ingresar en modo administrador
<mafer> asi ponga mi clave sigo sin ingresar y modificarlo
<mafer> ayuda please
<hdevalence> is there a way to install KDE-edu *without* marble?
<masetti> Mafer, do que sei Ubuntu nao vem com senha de administrador, basta sudo ___
<masetti> ou crie um adm
<mafer_> hoa
<mafer_> hola ayuda please
<dwidmann> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefisto__> I'm looking for an rss editor, to manually create and edit rss .xml files. any suggestions? anything in ubuntu repos?
<gabriel> Hello I want to install Dapper Drake on my kubuntu, in the last step, the system ask me the installation path of the Mozilla and find out it and put /urs/lib/firefox. It doesn't want this path. How can I do?
<Daniel-Minifig> Back.
<gabriel> how?
<Daniel-Minifig> I am having Linux install too many games.  lol
<Daniel-Minifig> 138 files to download.
<gabriel> lol
<Daniel-Minifig> I am mentaL.
<gabriel> I see
<gabriel> lol
<lufthanza> i need a bit of help configuring cups if anyone feels up to it
<Daniel-Minifig> I installed Linux to see what all the fuss is about.  Why not go mental and get the full service?  lol
<lufthanza> anyone?
<Daniel-Minifig> I don't know what cups is.
<Daniel-Minifig> I am new to this Linux stuff.
<lufthanza> cups= common unix print system
<geek> gabriel: erm... dapper is a distro.. and an old one...
<Daniel-Minifig> Thank you.  I don't have any printers.
<geek> wouldn't you be better off with an newer one?
<masetti> Hi Daniel, do you know how to start the cube in compiz fusion?
<masetti> I say, in 3d
<Daniel-Minifig> You need to go into settings and tell it to enable the cube.
<masetti> i did it
<Daniel-Minifig> I have it on my other PC.  Not sure this one can do the cube.
<masetti> no special keys?
<Daniel-Minifig> ctrl+alt+right arrow or left arrow
<Daniel-Minifig> hold ctrl+alt and press Left or right arrow key.
<Daniel-Minifig> That will move the cube
<masetti> tried out, nothing!
<lufthanza> nevermind, fixed my cups problem myself
<Daniel-Minifig> Need to check settings.  I am not good at the special effects.
<masetti> ok!
<masetti> diego, vc sabe?
<Daniel-Minifig> I will try it on this PC when I am done installing the games.
<masetti> g'luck!
<diego> hi,no
<Daniel-Minifig> I am running nvidia riva tnt 16MB here.
<Daniel-Minifig> Notsure it will work.
<Daniel-Minifig> My other PC is nvidia geforce fx.
<lufthanza> have you tried glxgears?
<masetti> glxgears? for effects?
<lufthanza> if glxgears works, most 3d games will too
<diego> hi everyone, i have this problem, maybe someone know the solution, am using kde 4.1.1 with kubuntu, and i have this problem, i put my widgets in place and every time i reboot i lose that configuration and i have to reorden them everytime i reboot
<lufthanza> diego: try locking the widgets
<lufthanza> diego: right click your desktop
<bobito> hey people, could anyone give a quick explanation or point to (or even search keywords that might work) to explain how to use multiple | commands in the terminal?  For ex, If I wanted to take the grep of an ls and send it to another program and/or those results to another?  a simple example might be amarok ls | grep .mp3, but I can't get the syntax quite right
<diego> lufthanza: i did it but nothing, ^^
<lufthanza> bobito: apt-search linux-image | grep 2.6
<Dragnslcr> bobito- I think xargs might be what you need there
<Daniel-Minifig> massetti, what linux distro do you have installed?
<bobito> Dragnslcr: I thought that that was only to do multiple instances quickly.  Since that was probably the wrong jargon, more of if I wanted to do, say, amarok ls | grep .mp3 && amarok ls | grep .flv && amarok ....
<Minifig> Do you have a menu item "Compiz Setup"?
<bobito> diego: apt-search? I am pretty sure I have the newest grep, is there a way to just use grep to do this?
<Minifig> Welcome back powertool08
<bobito> diego: and by this i mean my original example, not checking the make of my current grep
<Dragnslcr> bobito- I'm not sure how amarok works from the command line. Did you try amarok *.mp3?
<diego> bobito: oh
<Dragnslcr> bobito- it seems like you're trying to do something from the command line that would be a lot easier to do from within Amarok
<lufthanza> bobito: to run a program and then run another without the terminal waiting for it to quit, you use '&", aka "amarok ls | grep.mp3 & && ...
<bobito> Dragnslcr: That is awesome, and will definately be useful for the example I gave.  Still doesn't answer the real question though.  what about finding files and putting them in a text file, or searching a file for a list of urls and sending them to firefox, etc
<CoJaBo_> What do I need to do to connect to a wireless network? I am trying KNetworkManager, but it is not working.
<lufthanza> bobito: i don't think you can pipe things to firefox from the command line
<bobito> Dragnslcr: though if its normal for kate, gedit, firefox, or whatever to have a built in function along those lines, itd be pretty sweet
<Dragnslcr> I don't either
<lufthanza> bobito: maybe with dbus, but that's really hard
<Dragnslcr> If you want to write grep results to a file, I think it's just something like ls | grep foo > foo.txt
<lufthanza> yea, that would work ^
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: you may need to install a wireless driver
<Crell> Hi all.  I am having trouble reassociating a bluetooth mouse with my Kubuntu Hardy laptop.  It was previously associated, but then was used with another laptop so disassociatd.
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: type "lspci" into a terminal and copy the results into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give me the resulting url.
<Crell> Now, I can't get the laptop to even scan for BT devices or be discoverable.
<Crell> When I go into KBluetooth, it "thinks" for several minutes and lists no options at all.
<Crell> Any suggestions?
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: I installed a custom kernel that includes the driver, and it sees the card and gives a signal measurement, but cannot connect.
<bobito> lufthanza: 'firefox www.google.com' works, and say I have a file with www.google.com hidden in it.  grep can find the www.google.com, theres no way to pipe that elsewhere?
<lufthanza> Crell: i'm not experienced with bluetooth sadly
<bobito> lufthanza: that implies that you can only pipe to programs written to accept a piping argument.  am i understanding that correcftly?
<lufthanza> bobito: maybe
<lufthanza> bobito: just a sec
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: It stalls at 57% IP configuration started before it fails, which makes me suspect it is hanging on DHCP, but this is a static IP network.
<bobito> Dragnslcr: I was thinking more from a file, to a program.  so finding a url for ex in a text file, then piping that to firefox, or even cooler, finding the name of a file in a file, sending that to grep to search the newly find file, and then sending that to firefox.  I just assumed you could shove a bunh of |s in there and be okay
<bobito> lufthanza: thanks
<lufthanza> bobito: yeah, firefox won't accept it
<bobito> lufthanza: So its a program based thing?
<CoJaBo_> Is that the problem, and if so how do I give it the correct config?
<lufthanza> bobito: tested with 'grep -o www.google.com new.txt | firefox'
<lufthanza> bobito: seemingly
<lufthanza> bobito: it seems the program needs to be able to accept stdin input on execution
<lufthanza> bobito: such as using "dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -fc > new.img.gz" to create a compressed image of your hard drive
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: do you have any network encryption?
<CoJaBo_> Yes, WPA
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: triple check the keys you are using, make sure you haven't blocked yourself with your routers mac address filtering, etc
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: Key is correct, MAC filtering is disabled.
<nicholasstorman> hello
<nicholasstorman> Does anyone here know how to restore wine menu
<bobito> lufthanza: okay, that sucks, but makes sense.  oh well.  so how would i input the results of say 'grep examples' to maybe gedit or kate instead of screen output?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: have you been able to connect with the current configuration before? or is this your first time setting up NetworkManager
<bobito> lufthanza: or rather 'ls | grep example' --> text file or otherwise
<lufthanza> on this computer
<lufthanza> ls | grep example > new_text.file
<jyoseph> hello, quick question.... it's okay if I burn kubuntu iso to a DVD instead of a CD correct?
<lufthanza> bobito: or use >> to append the output to an existing text file
<bobito> lufthanza: Does > or >> have a name I can check out?
<bobito> lufthanza: or is it just greater than?
<lufthanza> jyoseph: as long as you burn it as a cd image, it should be fine
<bobito> haha
<jyoseph> ok great, thanks lufthanza... so in K3b I should say "Burn CD Image" but really burn it to a DVD?
<lufthanza> jyoseph: yes, that will work
<jyoseph> awesome, thanks!
<lufthanza> jyoseph: i've done it a couple of times
<jyoseph> good to hear
<jyoseph> i'm a noob, should I stick w/ kde 3 or 4?
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: First time setting up with that computer, have tried unsuccessfully 3 times before on the network with another computer and distro, 2 times was the exact same error.
<nicholasstorman> 3
<jyoseph> roger that
<jyoseph> that's what my gut was telling me
<nicholasstorman> I need to figure out how to fix wine No matter what I do
<lufthanza> bobito: '>' just means to write the stdout of the commands to a file
<jyoseph> thx guys/gals... going to go install now...
<nicholasstorman> it doesn't work
<lufthanza> bobito: '>>' means to append the stdout of commands to a file
<bobito> lufthanza: thanks a bunch luft!
<lufthanza> bobito: '>2' means to write the stderr to a file if i remember correctly
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: Network manager can be a pain in the ass to work with
<CoJaBo_> So what do I do?
<lufthanza> make sure you have the correct method of wpa authentication selected in nm
<lufthanza> also, try with WEP and without encryption to make sure it's just a configuration issue with NM
<shane_> hey i have a dell printer and everything im reading says it wont work in linux,but then they turn around and say that its because the drivers are win only
<lufthanza> note that you should set the router to wep, etc. while testing that
<lufthanza> shane_: dell printer?
<lufthanza> what make and model?
<shane_> its the dell 944 all in one printer
<lufthanza> er, just the model
<shane_> should i not be able to wrap the windriver
<lufthanza> shane_: if you write a utility to do it
<shane_> it is saying it is a host based printer so its cheaper to build because it doesnt require a fast internall cpu
<lufthanza> shane_: unfortunately, it seems there are no working solutions for that printer atm
<shane_> well could i not just ndiswrapp it and the modprobe
<CoJaBo_> Anyone got any ideas?
<shane_> or basicly tie it to a rope and use it for a boat ancor
<lufthanza> shane_: i don't know, but i doubt it. ndiswrapper mainly works on pci hardware
<shane_> ahh ic.well i have a hp here ill just get it up and workin
<lufthanza> i would suggest pawning it off on a friend and researching a working printer for linux. Hp ones tend to work real well
<lufthanza> nvm
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: i don't know what to tell you other than to try configuring it the old-fashioned way
<CoJaBo_> Any info/guide on how to do that with a static IP WPA network?
<shane_> yah i will have to, i just hate wasting stuff . ok TY for the quick help
<lufthanza> gentoo ones will probably work
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-iwconfig/
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: How do I get that to work with WPA and static IP? Could the need for a static IP be the cause of KNetworkManager not working, I don't see anywhere to enter it?
<EagleSn> join /debian-es
<CoJaBo_> ?
<smacfarl> hello. Stupid question. Id I get the latest kubuntu install will it setup kde4.1 from the door?
<CoJaBo_> Looks like the KDE 4 is KDE 4.0.3.
<smacfarl> ?
<CoJaBo_> There should be an update, but I can't get a network connection to do so :(
<smacfarl> cojabo_ are you talking to me?
<Ashex> can anyone recommend a vnc viewer other then krdc?
<Ashex> It's not working too well for me
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: to set up a static ip, you would need to do extra stuff
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: Like what?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: try this
<lufthanza> go to manual configuration in the knetworkmanager menu
<lufthanza> go to your wireless connection, eth1 or ath0 or whatever.
<lufthanza> configure it to be static, give it the ip address, plus the essid etc it needs to connect to
<lufthanza> hopefully that works for you
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: It just says "no active device"
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: ???
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: did you right click knetworkmanager?
<CoJaBo_> Am I in the right one? Manual configuration after right-clicking on the icon?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: yes
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: that would suggest your wireless card is not actually functioning
<goldmetal> i just created filter rule in evolution, where's the place to check all the filters created?
<CoJaBo_> Clicking Manual configuration prompts for a password, then does nothing.
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: type your root password in
<CoJaBo_> I used the pass I entered during the install, was that correct?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: probably, is it the same password you use to install packages?
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: I tried running knetworkmanager from Terminal, clicking Manual configuration shows an error (kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule') and googling that got a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/211717) How do I fix that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211717 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager - manual configuration doesn't load (kde4)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mighty-d>  Hi, im having troubles with kdm, im trying to remote login, but so far i can only do it with one user, and i dont know where could be the problem
 * SkEmO goes to watch a movie
<SkEmO> how can i watch *.divX files?
<zac_> hey guys
<zac_> i'm makin my way through pretty good
<zac_> i installed kubuntu, but wan to go with xfce... how can I disable the kdm auto login to be able to theme the xfce auto login?
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: Any ideas, or is this hopeless?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: sorry, went afk for a sec
<CoJaBo_> Is there anything else I can try?
<mefisto__> CoJaBo_: type in konsole: ifconfig
<mefisto__> that will show you your network devices
<CoJaBo_> mefisto__: It shows up, I just can't configure it.
<CoJaBo_> bug 211717 seems to be the cause
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211717 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager - manual configuration doesn't load (kde4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211717
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: yeah, ifconfig and iwconfig are your best bets for configuring your wireless right now
<mefisto__> CoJaBo_: what is the interface called? eth0?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: i would downgrade to kde3 to avoid that bug
<CoJaBo_> Is there any way to fix it?
<mefisto__> fix the bug?
<CoJaBo_> I would hope fixing that bug would allow me to connect?
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: the kubuntu devs may fix it someday
<mefisto__> it's just a configuration program, you don't need it to connect. you can do it manually. the thing is you may have problems with your nework interface may not work well with linux, which is a separate issue
<CoJaBo_> Within the <23 hours I have to get this working before imaging it back to WinXP?
<mefisto__> CoJaBo_: is this a wired connection?
<CoJaBo_> Wireless
<CoJaBo_> WPA, Static IP
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: you could try wifi-radar to manage your wireless instead
<CoJaBo_> I am limited to software I can use/install easily without a working net connection.
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: won't be as friendly as nm, but it's friendlier than configuring through ifconfig and iwconfig
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: there's no way you can temporarily plug this computer into a lan and do 'sudo apt-get install wifi-radar'?
<CoJaBo_> If I unplug something else maybe. But I still have the problem of assigning the static IP.
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: wifi-radar will handle all of that instead of knetworkmanager
<CoJaBo_> But how do I install it?
<lufthanza> in the command line type 'sudo apt-get install wifi-radar'. you can also get it from adept manager
<Minifig> Is there a command line code for doing updates/upgrades?
<lufthanza> Minifig: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Minifig> Thank you.
<CoJaBo_> Keeping in mind this computer does not have a net connection because I need software requiring a net connection to install to get said net connection...
<lufthanza> static ip can be handled by /etc/network/interfaces
<lufthanza> whats the address and the netmask the computer will be using? i'll post an example /etc/network/interfaces
<CoJaBo_> lufthanza: IP would be 192.168.2.42, not sure of mask, Vista won't let me see it.
<lufthanza> CoJaBo_: this is a file that would probably work for your ethernet connection
<lufthanza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44780/
<lufthanza> type that into nano with this command "sudo /etc/network/interfaces", erase anything else that has eth0 in it, and use ctrl-O to save and ctrl-x to quit.
<lufthanza> hopefully that will allow your computer to access your network when you plug an ethernet cable into it
<rmc> test
<isleshocky77> Am I missing something?  Is there a setting for integration between kopete and Kontact?  I found a ticket, but it says it's closed.
<minifig_> Is there a way to fix upgrades when they fail?
<minifig_> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 64 not upgraded.  4 not fully installed or removed.
<minifig_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libtunepimp5_0.5.3-7_i386.deb
<minifig_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<minifig_> !uprade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uprade
<minifig_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frybye> Hi - I am running kubuntu 8.04 with both kde3 and kde4.1 - if I use the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.." to shift to intreped ibex - will I still have access to kde3 and kde4.1 or..?
<minifig_> I did an upgrade and now I think i is messed up.
<minifig_> I get alot of errors and some things haven't been properly installed/removed
<frybye> minifig_: not useable at all or???
<minifig_> Also about 64 more items needs to be upgraded.
<minifig_> Everything is working, except I get alot of errors.
<minifig_> I don't think everything was upgraded and there are stuff that needs fixing.
<frybye> minifig_: so basically you are saying a clean new install would probably be the way to go or...?
<minifig_> Maybe.  Unless there is a way to fix the problems.
<frybye> and or perhaps wait for the final in October...?
<minifig_> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 64 not upgraded.  4 not fully installed or removed.
<frybye> minifig_: that is "packages" or??
<minifig_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<minifig_> I get alot of stuff listed that wasn't upgraded.
<frybye> and you did this first:
<frybye> sudo sed -i /s/hardy/intrepid/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<frybye> sudo apt-get update
<minifig_> No.
<minifig_> My first upgrade was in Synaptic.
<frybye> and then...: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<minifig_> I am new to Linux.
<frybye> I am also pretty new - but suspect that the above was missing and that was your problem mainly... dont treat this as gospel though...
<minifig_> I installed with a CD of Kubuntu Linux 8.04.1
<minifig_> I think what it was trying to do was upgrade KDE.
<frybye> right - but the distroupdate source has to go in there.. or..
<minifig_> sed: -e expression #1, char 5: extra characters after command
<frybye> I have god kde4.1 running on hardy8.04 but that is a completly different theme to what I was asking about originally - which was moving from hardy to intrepid
<minifig_> Isa intrepid Kubuntu 9?
<minifig_> Is
<frybye> intreped is (K-)ubuntu 8.10 ...
<frybye> 9.04 is the one after that again and not available at all now.. dont exist.. as such...
<minifig_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvinit-utils_2.86.ds1-61_i386.deb
<minifig_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<minifig_> I get that E: error alot.
<frybye> minifig_: like i said pal - I am a linux newbie myself..
<frybye> I have little clue when things start to go wrong....
<minifig_> No problem.
<frybye> and am basically probably going to leave this theme rest for now...
<minifig_> I appreciate you trying.
<frybye> ie not do the intrepid update myself...
<minifig_> I might just redo Linux altogether.
<frybye> but to go from hardy with kde3 to hardy with kde3 + kde4.1 is no big deal you will find sutff at kde.org or google on doing that..l.
<minifig_> Do an immediate upgrade, or none at all.
<minifig_> I might also have installed too many stuff.
<minifig_> I loaded Synaptic and installed loads of their games.
<frybye> but dont mix up the themes.. a distro upgrade is completly different to adding a new version of kde which is just the grafic interface basically...
<minifig_> Loads of the educational stuff also.
<frybye> kde in kubuntu or gnome in ubunto just sorta sits on top of hardy or ibex etc....
<frybye> most kde3 apps will run inside of kde4.1 even if not especially made for it...
<frybye> but do you know have the option to switch between kde3 "session type" or the kde4 - session type"" on booting/login???
<minifig_> Have you read the site on Wikipedia comparing Linux and Windows?  I think they did an awesome job at it.  One menioned was backwards compatibility.
<minifig_> No.
<frybye> then I am not sure what to advise..
<minifig_> That is okay.
<frybye> if you go to an application and open help | about kde | what version does it show...?
<minifig_> 3.5.9
<frybye> ok - eh this is not so simple either - cos if you are using a version 3 appl it shows that even if in kde4.1 ...
<minifig_> I am running Konversation
<frybye> dont be mad with me - but basically i am just quitting for now - I need to get some other stuff done.. yeah in Konversation it is the same here though I am running it in kde4.1 - if you hvae the kde4.1 running and look in dolphin etc.. it should show the kde4 infos - but i am off for now pal - all the best...
<romunov> any tips on how to remove ooo3b from kubuntu? :D
<slammer> hello all
<slammer> can someone help me with bcm 4306 wireless card
<slammer> anybody talking
<jussi01> slammer: whats the issue?
<slammer> i cannot connet i have read everything im new to this
<jussi01> slammer: ok, so what happens. what Kind of network (encryption)?
<slammer> wpa
<jussi01> slammer: have you read the wpa pages? ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo )
<slammer> dont know where they are
<romunov> i need some help adding openoffice3 icons to the start menu
<jussi01> slammer: I just gave you the address...
<romunov> i've installed kde-integration package, but that didn't help...
<slammer> sorry ill look at that
<slammer> i cannot get knetwork to open
<romunov> weird. i navigate to /opt/openoffice3/program/soffice and i get 2.4
<slammer> ok it says no wireless netork found
<romunov> how do i change that the command soffie is pointing to /opt/openoffice.org3 and not /opt/openoffice.org?
<jussi01> romunov: man ln
<jussi01> ;)
<sebastian_> when will kde 4.2 be released?
<jussi01> Sebastianito: Id suggest having a look on the kde site for that info
<keldrona> got a problem, please help me: I try the following wx-config --unicode but it says:
<keldrona> Warning: No config found to match: /usr/local/bin/wx-config --unicode
<keldrona>            in /usr/local/lib/wx/config
<nicobrain> good morning
<nicobrain> i have a problem with a kubuntu 8.04 maschine .....
<nicobrain> the wlan doesnt work ... the knetworkmanager shows nothing and "iwlist scan" shows nothing ... but there are many wifis
<jussi01> nicobrain: which wifi card you have?
<nicobrain> mom
<nicobrain> how can i get this info?
<jussi01> nicobrain: is it inside the pc or usb?
<nicobrain> if i go in the infocentrum there are now wlan card??
<nicobrain> inside
<jussi01> nicobrain: please go to terminal and type: lspci
<jussi01> (then hit enter)
<jussi01> nicobrain: then copy it and put it to pastebin for me
<jussi01> !pastebin
<nicobrain> mom..
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nicobrain> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391840/
<nicobrain> jussi01  ... idea?
<nicobrain> has anibody an idea?
<nicobrain> which madwifi driver i need ?
<nicobrain> for an Intersil ISL3890 chipset?
<kai__> any german around?
<nicobrain> yes
<kai__> cool, ich hab mal ne frage..
<nicobrain> frag mal, bin zwar kein guru ...
<kai__> bin kubuntu anfänger und wollte jetzt firefox installieren, hat wohl auch funktioniert aber ich finde jetzt nicht mehr das verzeichnis wo er es hin installiert hat.
<kai__> irgendwelche ideen?
<nicobrain> es sidn viele verzeichnisse, die ordnerstruktur ist um einiges anders als bei windoows
<nicobrain> was willst dud denn in dem verzeichniss?
<kai__> ich will firefox starten, finde die exe oder wie es in linux halt heißt nciht
<nicobrain> müsste doch im Menue unter dem Punkt Internet sein
<kai__> nein, leider nciht
<nicobrain> drueck mal "Alt" und "F2" dann kannst du als befehl einfach "firefox" eingeben
<kai__> "befehl nciht gefunden"
<nicobrain> dann ist firefox nicht installiert
<kai__> aber ich war ja schon kurzzeitig mit firefox im inet
<nicobrain> mach mal ne konsole auf (Menue -System - Konsole)
<kai__> ja...
<nicobrain> "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<kai__> konnte lock nicht bekommen...
<kai__> "is another process using it?"
<nicobrain> ???
<nicobrain> ahja ... hast du adept offen?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kai__> ja läd gerade was runter
<nicobrain> dann is klar ;)
<kai__> updatet gerade das sys
<mehdi> #apache
 * abaddon quit
<mehdi> hello
<sbucat> hi
<mehdi> i try to make vhost with apache2
<mehdi> i make 2 new file in /etc/apache2/site-available
<mehdi> and i link withe a2ensite
<mehdi> when i reload apache i have a message
<mehdi>  /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<mehdi>  * Reloading web server config apache2 [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence
<mehdi>  [warn] NameVirtualHost myip:0 has no VirtualHosts
<jussi01> mehdi: while asking here is certainly ok, you may get some more help in #ubuntu-server
<ForgeAus> whats with virtualbox ose's packages?
<abby87> hello i'm compiling a package from cvs and i seem to get the error FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found
<abby87> using kde4
<abby87> kde 4.1.0 that is
<lenea> hey all. dolphin suddenly crashed and now it doesn't want to start anymore. i already tried reinstalling it. any pointers?
<distcc> rp-pppoe is not on kubuntu 8.04 as default?
<distcc> coz i have problem configuring  pppoe, i used to be familiar with pppoe-setup. pppoeconf doesnt do the job for me on kubuntu or ubuntu
<distcc> any idea ?
<dazza> hi, i'm having trouble installing the proprietary ATI drivers for my new 4870 - I can't get restricted-manager to display any options while following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dazza> I can run alt+f2 -> jockey-kde but it shows me a blank list
<jussi01> dazza: thats an extremely new card, no?
<dazza> jussi01: yes, I think it is the latest
<jussi01> !envy | dazza
<ubottu> dazza: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dazza> ok, thankyou
<jussi01> dazza: likely the drivers are not in ubuntu yet, try envy.
<jussi01> Just remember, while we will try to help if things go wrong, it is an "unsupported" method.
<dazza> i'll risk it :D thanks
<jussi01> dazza: no probs. let me know how things go. :)
<dazza> hmm, looks like the linux driver for this card is in beta
<jussi01> Quite possibly - its a very new card
<mohi> hey friends. how can find which version am I using? command please :)
<dazza> mohi: cat /etc/issue
<mohi> tanx dazza but I want my kde version
<dazza> mohi: ah. from console?
<mohi> dazza: yes
<dazza> no idea, sorry :/
<mohi> dazza: yes
<mohi> ;) ty
<dazza> jussi01: If you're interested, I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (installing latest drivers from ati.com) using catalyst 8.8 drivers
<dazza> about to restart... will come back in a tic
<jussi01> !version | mohi
<ubottu> mohi: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<mohi> ty jussi01 but I want the kde version ;)
<mohi> ok. this is for kde4: "kde4-config --version" and kde3.5: "kde-config --version"
<vikku> iam installing a pkg using apt-get and geting this err ::  Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<vikku> pls help
<weyland> hi guys! i have a problem running a program from console. if i want to execute it says "bash: ./ptspls: Permission denied" - file has rwxr-xr-x - what am i doing wrong?
<writher> You probably need to execute with sudo
<writher> NM
<writher> You should be able to execute with those permissions.
<writher> How are you executing it
<weyland> just by "./ptspls"
<jussi01> weyland: try chmod a+x ptspls
<jussi01> then ./ptspls
<weyland> nothing
<weyland> but i mean the executable flags were set before :)
<jussi01> right. and who owns the file?
<weyland> the user that tries to execute owns the file
<jussi01> ok, Im out of ideas then. :/
<jussi01> wait, is it a binary file?
<weyland> it should be
<jussi01> or a script?
<jussi01> ok
<weyland> executable
<jussi01> yeah, but scripts and binary can be executables...
<weyland> i think i have the problem: my home directory is a network mount
<weyland> i moved it to another location and it works
<weyland> but i do not understand why they give me network mount for my whole home directory
<judibet> Hi everybody!
<weyland> thanks for your help!
<jussi01> weyland: great to hear you got it working :9
<judibet> I've a small problem :(.
<jussi01> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<judibet> I have audio Realtek and I can't increase or decrease my sound.
<judibet> If somebody can help me please?
<frybye> Who has any experiance with doing a distro- update to intrepid from k-hardy?
<judibet> I have audio Realtek and I can't increase or decrease my sound.
<judibet> If somebody can help me please?
<jussi01> frybye: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid ;)
<frybye> judibet: stand further from the speakers?? ;=) - sorry... heheh
<jussi01> judibet: how are you trying to change the volume?
<judibet> Yes.
<frybye> okl jussi01
<jussi01> judibet: have you played with the mixer settings?
<fritz> i can ping ip address but not the URL name..??
<judibet> The mixer idem.
<fritz> why is that?
<judibet> I can't modify the volume whith the mixer.
<fritz> so i can't see the websites
<nowhere> fritz: can be a couple of things. check your DNS setup
<fritz> ok
<jussi01> judibet: please do lspci so we can see what card you have exactly
<judibet> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> !intelhda | judibet
<ubottu> judibet: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<judibet> Ok, thanks ;).
<judibet> And nobody know why laptop computers screens go in lower light sometimes ?
<judibet> And how fix that please ?
<jussi01> judibet: err, that usually happens when you unplug from the mains, to save power...
<fritz> can i get help about vbox networking?
<jussi01> fritz: you can ask, also try in the virtualbox channel
<fritz> thanks
<definitely> Hello all.
<definitely> :)
<fritz> virtualbox, the guest XP can ping the ip adresses of websites but NOT the URL names.. all of the configuration of XP is under default settings now. bridge is ok, i can communicate the guest as well as seeing the shared folders, host Kubuntu has no any problem with internet, only thing is XP can't connect the websites altough it can ping their ip address. is there any suggestion?
<geek> hmm
<geek> check the DNS server settings of the VM
<fritz> mm
<fritz> ..
<definitely> Anyone can say, how to add user to group
<definitely>  ?
<geek> you can ping, which means its not a connectivity issue
<fritz> ah ok
<nowhere> definitely: K->System Settings->User Management, enable administator mode, add to group
<geek> possibly set opendns or a local dns server as the dns server and try, but its not likely a ubuntu issue
<nowhere> definitely: there's also a way of doing it via the command line if you prefer that way
<definitely> nowhere: Probably there is no User Managament, coz i installed KDE 4.1.1 there wasnt KDE 3, i was changeing from Xubuntu to Kubuntu so i directly installed Latest KDE withou KDE 3
<nowhere> fritz: what networking did you set up? NAT networking?
<nowhere> definitely: uhm, ok. I donät know anything about kde4
<definitely> nowhere: Ok no probs, thnx anyway
<definitely> :)
<nowhere> definitely: but the command line command will still work
<nowhere> definitely: sudo adduser user group
<definitely> heh found problem :P
<definitely> Kuser wasnt installed. :)
<nowhere> definitely: replacing user by the username and group by the groupname
<nowhere> so how does kde4 work otherwise?
<definitely> very good
<jussi01> kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 thanks :)
<nowhere> I was getting the impression that it's still very bleeding edge as in "you still do a lot of bleeding"
<definitely> i was angry on kde 4 before
<definitely> but now i love it :)
<nowhere> jussi01: ok, fair enough
<definitely> 4.1.1 fixed everything i need :)
<definitely> DOh have no idea what happened, just got message from friend on skype while was installing kdeadmin package, then X Restarted, and after i loged in again, i dont see KDE Menu icon
<definitely> umm
<jussi01> definitely: -> #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<definitely> ok
<_jamfx_> hi there
<_jamfx_> i have some troubles setting up my vpn-connection, does anyone know something about VPN?
<mehdi> #kubuntu-fr
<jussi01> !vpn | _jamfx_
<ubottu> _jamfx_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<_jamfx_> @jussi01 thank you I will try it, but it is not about gaming.
<domi1kenobi> how can I upgrade my kubuntu 4.0.3 to 4.1 ?
<nico_> wow
<nico_> upgrade 4.03
<nico_> apt-get update
<nico_> apt-get upgrade
<domi1kenobi> i did
<domi1kenobi> but gives me 0 upgraded
<nico_> oks
<nico_> one min
<domi1kenobi> but thx anyway
<domi1kenobi> maybe the version listed under Konqueror's Help is inacurate?
<nico_> maybe
<domi1kenobi> About KDE Version 4.0.3
<domi1kenobi> I don't get it
<ahmos> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nico_> domi1kenobi
<nico_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Woosta> Not sure if this is the place to talk or not .. I did a dist-upgrade to gutsy last week .. and ever since, performance has been really really bad. But it's nothing that's using memory or CPU. So I figured it was the GPU. I use the proprietory ATI driver, and so updated it. It just got worse.
<Woosta> So now I've switch to the 'vesa' driver and it's all just fine
<Woosta> So it looks like it's something to do with the GPU and the fglrx driver with gutsy
<Woosta> Is this a known problem? I can't find any google goodness ..
<darkwizzard_> How come when I click on a link in kopete or any other application I get a KIOExec error dialog ?
<darkwizzard_> Woosta: did you try using envyng
<darkwizzard_> ?
<Woosta> I was not previously aware of it
<Woosta> How is it any better than just installing the latest version from ATI's website?
<darkwizzard_> I'm not sure, I haven't used it, but many people praise it
<darkwizzard_> maybe it sets up things better.
<darkwizzard_> I had many problems with ATI
<Alex135> whats a good C++ development enviroment for Kubuntu
<darkwizzard_> Kdevelop
<darkwizzard_> or Netbeans
<darkwizzard_> Or Eclipse
<Alex135> i tried Eclipse... or am trying
<Alex135> cant get it to work right
<darkwizzard_> what do you want to code ?
<darkwizzard_> I mean, what toolkit
<darkwizzard_> cause if you use Qt, then QDevelop is cool too
<Alex135> general perpous codeing
<darkwizzard_> try netbeans then
<darkwizzard_> it has a C++ plugin
<Alex135> k
<darkwizzard_> it's available on their site
<Alex135> so does eclpise, cant get it to work right though
<darkwizzard_> I didn't have much luck with it either.
<darkwizzard_> But I prefer netbeans to eclipse
<darkwizzard_> :)
<darkwizzard_> But I currently use Kdevelop and I like it
<Alex135> is there a current version in the ubuntu repos?
<darkwizzard_> not really
<darkwizzard_> The current one is 6.1
<darkwizzard_> and I only see 5.5 in the repos
<Alex135> hmm
<Alex135> crud
<Alex135> work needs to be done on the repos
<Alex135> x.x
<Alex135> anyone know of any good unoficial repos for ubuntu that are kept up to date?
<ForgeAus> yeah Kdevelop is nice :)
<darkwizzard_> you could just download netbeans from their site
<Alex135> i mean repos for adept
<Alex135> true
<darkwizzard_> there are a lot of options
<darkwizzard_> http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.1/final/
<Alex135> ya, i am on they're site
<ForgeAus> I can't wait till KDE apps get all integrated with kparts (if they're going to be)  so you can open your documents in your IDE, browse in your chats, etc etc...
<Alex135> indeed
<darkwizzard_> Also did anyone try the kde4 version of Kdevelop ?
<darkwizzard_> I don't see that either in the repos
<Alex135> kde4 is crowding up the repos
<ForgeAus> same here...
<ForgeAus> I havn't tried it
<Alex135> they need to seperate the kde4 stuff from teh kde 3
<darkwizzard_> Err, I think it is separated
<darkwizzard_> IIRC it's a different depository
<ForgeAus> they will in Ubuntu with Intrepid I tihnk
<ForgeAus> they're going to make .kde kde4 with no kde3 :(
<darkwizzard_> you mean kde4 will be the default on intrepid ?
<ForgeAus> you can use an extra repo to get closer to cutting edge KDE yes...
<ForgeAus> ie 4.1.1 or something insead of the 4.0.3 in the repos)
<Alex135> i hate kde4
<ForgeAus> yes intrepid will be kde4
<Alex135> i rather have kde3
<Alex135> i know how to use kde3
<ForgeAus> me too Alex
<darkwizzard_> same here
<darkwizzard_> still use kde3
<darkwizzard_> but they say 4.2 will be usable
<Alex135> besides kde3 is much more realistic for the advanced linux user
<ForgeAus> I want them to add legacy kde3 in it.. but nobdoy seems to be listening to me
<ForgeAus> I base my OS on kde3, I like plyaing with kde4 but I don't make it default
<darkwizzard_> I bet they will support kde3 too
<ghostcube> kde4 isnt ready
<ghostcube> thats just the fact and 4.2 wont be too
<ForgeAus> well when intrepid comes around kde4 will be better than it is now, but will it be *THERE* yet?
<Alex135> while kde4 has a lot of fancy crud (even when it is done) they should have an option to switch kde4 to make it look like kde3 (menus act the same way)
<ghostcube> i run compiz i dont need kde4 eye candy
<ForgeAus> you can use the kmenu from kde3 in kde4
<ForgeAus> but thats not it...
<darkwizzard_> I don't know
<Alex135> you know what i mean though
<darkwizzard_> KDE 4 on OpenSuse is kind of ahead
<ghostcube> u will see if the users are complaining about this new kde 4 default thing
<ForgeAus> actually I prefer KDE4 to compiz except the desktop cube is missing :(
<ForgeAus> the panel/kicker isn't as customizable yet...
<ghostcube> and i would say they will do
<Alex135> i didn't like openSuSe because of its menu's more or less
<ForgeAus> give it time... see what happens...
<Alex135> now that kde 4 is going to that im really upset
<darkwizzard_> I don't like OpenSUSE because of it's package management :)
<ghostcube> opensuse is not good last suse was good was 6.2
<ForgeAus> I just hope they do decide to put in a .kde3 (so .kde4 can be default if they want it that way...)
<Alex135> they will for a bit
<ghostcube> if they kick kde3 they will lose users
<darkwizzard_> I bet there will be some repo with kde3 packages
<Alex135> but in october 2009 they end all kde3
<Alex135> in ubuntu anyway
<Alex135> :(
<darkwizzard_> hell yeah, I'd rather use gnome than kde4
<ghostcube> well see
<Alex135> it says so on they're site
<ghostcube> yep i will switch to gnome too if this happens
<darkwizzard_> October 2009, by that time KDE4 should be awesome
<ghostcube> :D
<darkwizzard_> :)
<ForgeAus> darkwizzard I wonder if kde3 will continue to be developed after this latest .10 release?
<darkwizzard_> no, they don't work on it anymore
<Alex135> probably not
<darkwizzard_> only bugfixes
<ForgeAus> I think its sad that they want kde4 to be the only choice :(...
<ghostcube> as far as there is no replacement for an working kcontrol i dont want kde4
<Alex135> just like they arn't working on gnome anymore but the new gnome 2
<darkwizzard_> it will be ok.But KDE4 needs a lot of work :)
<Alex135> it looks sorta nice right now... but i hate it
<ForgeAus> you don't need it in kubuntu ghostcube, kubuntu has a system-settings which does kcontrol for you basically
<ghostcube> ^^
<ForgeAus> but yeah I think its important that they get/have a kcontrol even still
<ghostcube> i use kcontrol since years
<darkwizzard_> well they focused too much on the API details instead of porting apps
<ghostcube> and i wont use systemsettings ever
<darkwizzard_> me too
<ghostcube> this windooz crap
<darkwizzard_> I like kcontrol better
<darkwizzard_> it's more powerfull
<ForgeAus> hehe I have a settings icon on my desktop for kcontrol :)
<ghostcube> i have kicked systemsettings of kmenu
<ghostcube> and use kcontrol
<ForgeAus> wait not desktop panel
<ActionParsnip> just edit .conf files ;0
<darkwizzard_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4#KDE_4.2
<darkwizzard_> That explains why I haven't seen kdevelop kde4 in the repost
<darkwizzard_> *-t
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: heh
<darkwizzard_> it's not ported yet :d
<ForgeAus> I should put a kdesu konqueror and kdesu terminal on there too, right now I only got basic user ones...
<ForgeAus> by terminal I mean konsole of course
<ghostcube> i run gnome terminal cause it has real opacity
<ghostcube> :D
<Alex135> ill manually redevelop the setup of kde4 to make it look like kde3 myself if i must, but i hate the way it looks like openSuSE and windows vista
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> is there still a gnome-multi-terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: yakuake for me
<ForgeAus> whats the diff between that and powershell anyhow?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: terminal suppots tabs
<ghostcube> yakuake ?
<ActionParsnip> !yakuake | ghostcube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<ForgeAus> its a quake-inspired terminal for kde
<KiDFlaSh> someone know a good, xorg.conf tutorial?
<ghostcube> ah
<ActionParsnip> ok basically it like this
<ghostcube> the terminal
<ghostcube> lol yes i know
<Alex135> wops, my bad
<Alex135> KiDFlaSh: what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: it uses konsole but moves up and down with a hotkey
<Alex135> KiDFlaSh: as in what are you trying to do in the xorg.conf
<darkwizzard_> KiDFlaSh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is good for basic things
<ForgeAus> I've never played quake so I guess its like yakuake :)
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: yes tried it :)
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: in gnome the equiv is tilda
<ghostcube> forget about the name lol
<Alex135> darkwizzard_: that doesn't work as well in ubuntu 8.04
<KiDFlaSh> but i i reconfigure THERE IS NOTHING
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: i run the embedded terminal on compiz cube
<KiDFlaSh> no driver nothing
<Alex135> darkwizzard_: it just scews everything up
<ghostcube> so gnome-terminal was needed
<darkwizzard_> KiDFlaSh: backups ?
<ForgeAus> cept with an upgraded doom game behind it
<darkwizzard_> check /etc/X11/
<KiDFlaSh> i show you my xorg.conf
<darkwizzard_> for older versions of xorg.conf
<Alex135> use pastebin
<ghostcube> nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-visuals --d24
<ghostcube> isnt this going
<KiDFlaSh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43099/
<Alex135> your right, it isn't setup properly
<KiDFlaSh> there is nothing in
<darkwizzard_> it's kind of short :)
<Alex135> 1 sec, ill send mine
<KiDFlaSh> YES
<darkwizzard_> should I paste mine ?
<KiDFlaSh> if you want
<darkwizzard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44903/
<darkwizzard_> I'm an ati user
<darkwizzard_> unfortunately for me :)
<KiDFlaSh> i use ati too
<Alex135> wait
<Alex135> are you trying to setup ati or nvidia
<gadoff> хэлло
<KiDFlaSh> aati
<Alex135> ah
<Alex135> nvm then
<Alex135> never did ati
<KiDFlaSh> ?
<Alex135> i was gonna post my nvidia xorg.conf
<Alex135> :p
<darkwizzard_> I'm using the open source radeon driver
<darkwizzard_> so you need to modify the driver section if you use fglrx
<Alex135> i have had so much trouble with nvidia that i can setup just about ANY nvidia carde
<Alex135> card*
<Alex135> from all the troubleshooting i do
<KiDFlaSh> i dont know which driver
<Alex135> atliest on ubuntu anyway
<xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> f
<ActionParsnip> Alex135: trien envyng-qt?
<KiDFlaSh> i have the preinstalled ubuntu driver
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I woudln't recommend it
<KiDFlaSh> dont know which ubuntu uses
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: works fine, except having to roll back the driver to nv after a kernel reboot and rerunning
<Alex135> KiDFlaSh: look at this.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | Alex135
<ubottu> Alex135: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Alex135> anyway i gotta head out
<Tm_T> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Alex135> time for class
<Alex135> bye all
<darkwizzard_> KiDFlaSh: but you should have your old xorg in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2008whateverdatitwas
<xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> byer bye bye bye bye bye ybr
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: I know the works for me deal
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: thats why i gave him the factoid
<KiDFlaSh> yes i have
<darkwizzard_> then you can check the driver there
<KiDFlaSh> i want know which driver i have
<darkwizzard_> well open an older one
<darkwizzard_> and see the driver section
<darkerwizard> http://typedeal.com/
<KiDFlaSh> i have 3
<darkerwizard> you can not tell the difference
<KiDFlaSh> loike 2008xxxxx
<DarkWizzard> what's with the spamming ?
<darkerwizard> brand new 2008 models
<darkerwizard> http://typedeal.com/
<darkerwizard> um
<darkerwizard> just testing
<darkerwizard> sry
<DarkWizzard> yeah right
<darkerwizard> my first time on irc
<DarkWizzard> anyway I gtg
<DarkWizzard> see ya later guys
<darkerwizard> bye
<gp> hi
<need_cancer_must> hi
<jagawana> #huddan
<wernerm> Hi! Has anyone here ever built vsftpd from source package (like .tar.gz) ?
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<gp> power drains in just 45  min
<need_cancer_must> oh no
<gp> i have sony via fa11s laptop
<gp> i have sony via fa11s laptop
<gp> power drains in just 45  min
<dyingofcancer> check the logs
<kunim_> anyone ever got a ati/amd hd3200 card working properly under ubuntu? it always hardlocks my pc when playing videos with the latest (and older) fglrx drivers...
<gp> hany power managegment pakage for this ?
<gp> any power managegment pakage for this ?
<dyingofcancer> no
<gp> man my laptop also runs freaking hot
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<dyingofcancer> ah
<gp> power drains in just 45  min
<dyingofcancer> that is why u r loosing power
<gp> man my laptop also runs freaking hot
<gp> any power managegment pakage for this ?
<KiDFlaSh> DarkWizzard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44908/
<dyingofcancer> put on speedstep
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<gp> man my laptop also runs freaking hot
<gp> power drains in just 45  min
<gp> any power managegment pakage for this ?
<gp> i have sony via fa11s laptop
<dyingofcancer>  <dyingofcancer> put on speedstep
<gp> am i invisible ?
<gp> yo hoooo
<cuznt> no
<gp> oks lol :-)
<cuznt> i just do not know the answer
<gp> does ubuntu has power managent issues ?
<cuznt> not with me
<cuznt> but i have a tower
<gp> i am taking about laptop
<cuznt> maybe your inside is dirty
<dyingofcancer> have u googled it?
<gp> hehe
<cuznt> pc that is
<dyingofcancer> u can get a cooler u know
<gp> i can airtic also
<gp> or use it in fidge
<gp> what the ubuntu ir channel
<gp> maybe people know there
<ForgeAus> I don't get it Yahoo supports Opera web browser but not Konqueror?
<geek> ;p
<dyingofcancer> #ubuntu
<geek> probably cause they only really test the windows based browsers
<dyingofcancer> safari is windows now
<ForgeAus> ah and safari is now windows, but back when it wasn't yet they still had safari
<Tm_T> dyingofcancer: no, that nick is not welcome, I afraid
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<dyingofcancer> what kind of problems?
<Tm_T> gp: no need to repeat, son (:
<Tm_T> dyingofcancer: mind to change your nick?
<dyingofcancer> sure go ahead
<dyingofcancer> surprise me
<Tm_T> dyingofcancer: I mean, you change it
<geek> ForgeAus: lol. sad thing is i'm RDPing into a session just for google chrome. its growing on me
<dyingofcancer> :(
<gp> man my laptop also runs freaking hot
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<gp> any power managegment pakage for this ?
<gp> i have sony via fa11s laptop
<notfair> i just googled that - there is no such laptop type
<gp> i am facing issues with unbu /kubuntu on my laptop
<Freku> sony vaio ?
<gp> yes
<gp> Freku: do u know how to resolve it
<Freku> nope  was just trying to get the name of the laptop right
<Freku> because didnt find it on google
<Freku> im a linux newbie
<KiDFlaSh> do someone know a GOOD xorg.conf TUTORIAL?
<Freku> if you search on google  "sony viao kubuntu"  maybe you get something
<urbinek> hi
<urbinek> i've go realy weird problem with my DNS
<urbinek> i can ping them but they aren't translating www > IP ;/
<notfair> examine the dns return packet
<notfair> there is an error code field
<urbinek> how ?
<notfair> packet sniffer
<urbinek> well, i can't install it now
<Freku> use opendns servers ?
<urbinek> also
<urbinek> urbinek@haruko:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<urbinek> nameserver 194.204.152.34
<urbinek> nameserver 194.204.159.1
<urbinek> nameserver 213.120.62.103
<urbinek> nameserver 213.120.61.104
<urbinek> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<urbinek> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<urbinek> nameserver 212.85.112.32
<urbinek> nameserver 213.25.47.167
<Tm_T> !pastebin | urbinek
<ubottu> urbinek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<urbinek> i can't browse web, how can i paste code there ...
<Freku> automated response
<Freku> :-)
<Pici> No.
<urbinek> :)
<Tm_T> urbinek: how you can irc then? ;)
<urbinek> i can conect with IP
<ForgeAus> why can't you browse?
<ForgeAus> port80 blocked or something?
<urbinek> i't looks like DNS problem
<urbinek> urbinek@haruko:~$ ping google.pl
<urbinek> ping: unknown host google.pl
<urbinek> urbinek@haruko:~$ ping 66.249.93.104
<urbinek> PING 66.249.93.104 (66.249.93.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<urbinek> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=47.4 ms
<urbinek> http://66.249.93.104 will open google but http://google.com not ...
<Freku> very odd
<urbinek> i know, i think that problem is at my lan serwer side but admin says no
<nighty_> hi
<gx009> any links to kubuntu 8.10 alpha3 ?
<Freku> if you have an admin  let him solve the problem  :)
<nighty_> is there a way to install kubuntu on an external harddisk from an existing kubuntu system wich is actually booted?
<nighty_> like gentoo etc...
<urbinek> Freku: hehe right but i he will be at home about 00:00 ... (16.46 here  in Poland :) )
<Freku> no way for you to solve the problem, unless you reorganise some cables
<Freku> :)
<urbinek> Freku: so it's hardweare side ?
<Freku> probally not
<Freku> i thought if you connected your pc directly to internet
<Freku> you can try
<urbinek> it's quite impossible :P
<gx009> any links to kubuntu8.10 with the 2.6.26 kernel?
<Freku> well leave the admin a note and watch some tv / sleep
<urbinek> mhm :)
<Freku> maybe try a livecd
<gx009> time to test this debian 4.0 then
<urbinek> don't have any right now ;/
<Freku> eh  download it
<Freku> ill try to find ip
<urbinek> hmm
<urbinek> wait
<urbinek> my neiber have one :D
<Freku> ah ok
<Freku> better
<urbinek> brb 15 min
<Freku> ill be gone by then
<Freku> goodluck
<urbinek> mhm, thanks cu
<slammer25> can anyone help with a bcm 4306 wireless card
<vikku> can some one help me install the headers ... iam getting following err msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/44932/
<stetho> Hi - I have three folders of MP3s on my machine. Each folder has the structure some_folder>artist_name>album_name>some_tracks.mp3 - is there any way to merge these three folders or is it a manual task?
<MarcoBXBRO1> what is the best vnc program for remote usage
<notfair> depends on ur needs
<MarcoBXBRO1> remote on kde
<numberi> hello
<numberi> Whenever I create any samba shares, I can see the shares both locally and from other machines on the network, but when I try entering any shared directory I get this message:
<numberi> The file or folder smb://machine/blah does not exist
<numberi> now i can access folders in win XP from linux
<v6lur> is it normal, that hardy offers to upgrade "linux-libc-dev (2.6.24-21.42 => 2.6.27-3.4)", as hardy's kernel is 2.6.24 ?
<calle> what is the ip address to quakenet?
<ForgeAus> use the command /dns irc.quakenet.org (assuming thats a valid server) and it should tell you calle
<ForgeAus> for most IRC clients the /dns command resolves DNS <-> IP afaik...  I could be wrong there...
<ForgeAus> ok well doesn't work here ...
<ForgeAus> anyway: 195.12.59.196 is one irc.quakenet.org server
<ForgeAus> (I found out by pinging it from cli)
<numberi> i have questions anbout samba
<gadoff> hello people
<numberi> õàé
<Aardvarks> Question: How can I boot directly into a shell without starting X?
<numberi> load without x?
<Aardvarks> >:|
<Aardvarks> How do you mean?
<ForgeAus> one way is to boot to recovery mode
<ForgeAus> another is to simply switch virtual terminals (ie use control + alt + F keys to switch between tty's) but that will still load X if you boot normally
<ForgeAus> you just get to switch to a CLI that isn't in X
<ForgeAus> you can try it even now if your in X try ctrl + alt + F1 (to get back afaik it should be ctrl + alt +F7 by default...)
<ForgeAus> however I don't know how to stop X once its started so I can't help you there... and the only way I know to not enter X with kubuntu to begin with is using recovery mode...  (or fudge up your xorg.conf but I don't suggest doing that)
<raylu> you can stop x11 in a tty using killall Xorg
<raylu> or killall kdm
<numberi> Whenever I create any samba shares, I can see the shares both locally and from other machines on the network, but when I try entering any shared directory I get this message:
<numberi> The file or folder smb://machine/blah does not exist
<numberi> i can access folders in win XP from linux
<jiMMiE_bO> hey folks
<raylu> numberi, consider using openssh-server
<jiMMiE_bO> which player do you prefer to play your dvds?!
<derin> hi
<BraveSpear> I have a question about preventing devices from being mounted at startup. Any one know about it?
<GreenPeace> Hello! I did activate propiretary drivers for my wirless and it became very slow.
<GreenPeace> I can't find propiretary drivers tool  in kmenu to disable drivers.
<GreenPeace> What is the name of command to run this tool?
<lakshmanan> hi, how do i install compiz fusion in kubuntu. i have kde 3.5
<lakshmanan> hi, how do i install compiz fusion in kubuntu. i have kde 3.5
<venik> When I type Cntrl-Alt-F1 I should get a terminal session, but I don't.  DOes this have to do with the fact taht I am running KDE4.1.1?
<raylu> venik, no
<venik> how do I fix it?
<raylu> !ask | BraveSpear
<ubottu> BraveSpear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raylu> venik, i actually have no idea :P
<crazy6> halp!
<jerome_> hi all
<crazy6> My wireless card doesn't show up under KNetworkManager menu ; the only thing I changed recently is that I did a _manual_ config of the essid through the System Settings panel
<venik> this used to work until I installed the dreaded KDE4
<venik> and has not worked since then
<emilsedgh> GreenPeace: System Settings->Advanced
<venik> everything else SEEMS to work OK
<raylu> crazy6, does ifconfig show it?
<emilsedgh> !repeat | lakshmanan
<ubottu> lakshmanan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<crazy6> raylu: yeah, I amusing it right now (did command line iwconfig essid blah, dhclient wlan0)
<raylu> haha, that's an interesting command
<crazy6> well you know what I mean
<GreenPeace> emilsedgh there is no such tool in kde4 system setting dialog, may be you know command name?
<raylu> no, i meant !repeat, sorry
<crazy6> iwconfig wlan0 essid blah && ifconfig wlan0 up && dhclient wlan0
<crazy6> oh
<jerome_> raylu: probably you will find information in your /var/log/messages file
<jerome_> or the /var/log/boot.log
<raylu> er...what? i didn't ask a question
<jerome_> ho sorry raylu it's for crazy6
<GreenPeace> So, how can I disable propiretary driver for my wifi card under kde4.1?
<crazy6> jerome_: ? what am I looking for? my wireless does work, it's just that knetworkmanager won't show it
<lakshmanan> hi, i want to install compiz fusion in kubuntu, i have kde 3.5 version ..please help
<jerome_> crazy6:  ok, but if the knetworkmanager won't show it it's probably because it don't work well
<jerome_> crazy6: so you need to undestand if the log file contain information about it
<jerome_> no undestand sorry but see
<jerome_> my english is not so good sorry
<jerome_> lakshmanan: aptitude install compiz in a terminal as root
<lakshmanan> whats the exact package name
<jerome_> with sudo in fact  ( bad reflex with debian)
<jerome_> patitude search compiz you will find it
<jerome_> aptitude sorry
<vaio__> Привет всем! Руские есть.
<lakshmanan> ok.. then how do i configure the settings of it
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install compiz
<lakshmanan> i mean compiz effects
<ForgeAus> I would recommend
<venik> When I type Cntrl-Alt-F1 I should get a terminal session, but I don't.  DOes this have to do with the fact taht I am running KDE4.1.1?
<crazy6> hrm might be related to booting up with the wireless switch off
<ForgeAus> lakshmanan what video card do you have?
<jerome_> you need to install emerald to
<ForgeAus> if its NVidia or ATI you might want to make sure your drivers are installed correctly first (go to #compiz-fusion for more assistance)
<lakshmanan> ForgeAus:i don have a video card..probably the one that intel gave me...
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  your right
<ForgeAus> and or compiz-kde-decorator (or whatever the kde package is)
<jerome_> be careful with the drivers of your video card
<ForgeAus> lakshmanan even if its integrated onboard, then you still have video display hardware
<lakshmanan> yeah
<ForgeAus> which is essentially a built-in video card
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  i think that the other pakages come with the dependancies
<lakshmanan> any prob with that
<ForgeAus> lspci should list it, but I think you need a | grep (that I wouldn't know how to format for you but... )
<ForgeAus> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> there should be more details there in that website...
<ForgeAus> just check if your card is ATI or NVidia (or Matrox) if so you need to read on, if not then you can relax as long as you can turn composite on without an error compiz will work for you :)
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  and make a small script bash in your /home/user/.kde/Autostart to start it at the beginning of your session if you don't want that every user use it
<ForgeAus> jerome :) nice ...
<ForgeAus> atually it would be handy to have a prompt or something to turn it off but perhaps leave it on by default?
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  it's what i do because my girl friend don't like it so.... :)
<ForgeAus> hehe :)
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  for my user it sztart at the beginning of my session and i never have to stop it for my session but ...
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  it's the only way i found to start it automatically for me and not start for my girlfriend
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  in the script you have just to put 3 line like that
<jerome_> #!/bin/sh
<jerome_> compiz --replace &
<jerome_> emerald --replace &
<v6lur> is it normal, that hardy offers to upgrade "linux-libc-dev (2.6.24-21.42 => 2.6.27-3.4)", as hardy's kernel is 2.6.24 ?
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<jerome_> hi [Relic]
<Darkrift2> isnt there a gui drive mapping software for linux that shows you which folders are the largest etc?
<ForgeAus> yes
<v6lur> Darkrift2: in konqueror: view -> mode -> file size view (or similar)
<BraveSpear> How do I prevent any drives (other than the cd rom) from being mounted when booting a livecd
<ForgeAus> kdiskfree? I think...
<Darkrift2> that sounds like it
<jerome_> Darkrift2: i don't now but a small script can do that
<ForgeAus> theres another one or two too that give you graphical views of disk usage I can't remember any of them offhand tho
<Darkrift2> its a one time use, so ill try the first one
<jerome_> BraveSpear:  you can use the mount command
<ForgeAus> jerome he wasn't to prevent
<jerome_> ho sorry
<ForgeAus> short answer BraveSpear is you can't
<ForgeAus> since its a LiveCD you can't change the data on it, all you can do is unmount them after boot
<ForgeAus> or remaster the LiveCD
<jerome_> exactly ForgeAus
<jerome_> hummm what is the french channel?
<ForgeAus> come to think of it DVD was a silly acronym, I often put non-video data on a DVD :) hehe
<jerome_> parceque bon en anglais j'essaie mais je dois pouvoir aider davantage en français
<Sixzero_> DVD was supposed to stand for Digital Versatile Disc.
<ForgeAus> ahh ok well I've only seen it called Digital Video Disk
<Darkrift2> i had heard that but guess it never went through
<ForgeAus> but the classic one that made me laugh the hardest was whne I heard about DDR :)
<ForgeAus> Double Data-Rate :)...
<Sixzero_> Digital Video Disc just seems easier to identify it by considering the format's main use.
<ForgeAus> I asked them if they were serious when they first told me... nowerdays it sounds kinda normal but back then it was absurd!
<[Relic]> finally some work on getting coretemps for 45nms working, just no clue on how to work this patch to test it  :(
<[Relic]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235119   <-  Am I just recompiling the kernel for this one to test it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235119 in linux "Coretemp outdated / can't show 45nm core temps" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jerome_> ForgeAus:  sorry but i don't undestand what you want to say
<mixed1234> hello gurus, how do I find out where my USB drive was mounted to???
<jerome_> nobody can give me the channel for french?
<Pici> !fr | jerome_
<ubottu> jerome_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mixed1234> !french
<jerome_> think ubottu
<jerome_> mixed1234:  yes you to?
<mixed1234> nope
<mixed1234> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BraveSpear> <ForgeAus> I have remastered a livecd, but need to prevent any devices from being mounted during bootup and afterwards. Any idea how to do that?
<amerigo> ! dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JackWinter> i have a problem with kded "racing" and consuming much cpu.  any ideas ?
<BraveSpear> I have remastered a livecd, but need to prevent any devices from being mounted during bootup and afterwards. Any idea how to do that?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<JackWinter> am on hardy, if i sighup the process the media manager no longer works
<ubuntu_> who could tell me whats better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<JackWinter> i have read of a similar bug, but that included attaching usb media, all usb media is turned off and still have the problem
<jerome_> ubuntu it's just the grapghic environement change ubuntu is on gnome and kde is on KDE
<deamoon> hmm and whats the diferents betwen kde and gnome
<deamoon> sry forthese question but im new on this
<deamoon> :::)
<jerome_> deamoon:  it's not the same, somone prefer KDE it's look like near windows, gnome is more lite but you can try
<deamoon> ok i c
<jerome_> deamoon: but you can on a ubuntu installing kde a start the graphical environnement you want at the beginning of the session
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> newer saw that
<deamoon> guys help me with partitions greation
<deamoon> plz
<jerome_> deamoon: and uninstall the graphical environnment you don't use after. you must undestand that the base of the system is the same it's just the windows manager is différent
<jerome_> and you system can work without graphical environnment like a serveur with only console
<deamoon> hmmm
<jerome_> deamoon:  explain what you want
<deamoon> i whant install this kubuntu
<deamoon> but i need have windows on disk c
<deamoon> disk d is free
<deamoon> 168593 free space
<deamoon> on d
<deamoon> hdd partition
<jerome_> so for partition you need to select the d but is name is not like that  is hdd
<jerome_> yes
<jerome_> and you need 2 partition on minimal
<jerome_> one for the /
<jerome_> and one for the swap
<jerome_> fior the size of the swap let the default value
<deamoon> 168593 from this space how much i should give to it
<deamoon> ?
<jerome_> how size do you want to offer to your kubuntu?
<deamoon> 10gb enought
<deamoon> ?
<deamoon> or more?
<definitely> how to save session config which is loaded at the moment ?
<jerome_> the system probably use 1 GB so the other is for your datas
<wernerm> Anyone using KDE4?
<deamoon> so it should be ok
<deamoon> 10gb
<jerome_> ok and probabbly 1 GB for the swap
<kasper_> hello
<definitely> wernerm: me
<jerome_> kasper_:  hi
<jerome_> deamoon:  or 9 and 1 as you want
<deamoon> what u mean 9or 1
<deamoon> ?
<jerome_> 9 for the / and 1 for the swap
<deamoon> i did 15 on /
<wernerm> definately: I have been using KDE3 for last couple of years (I only use linux) but I can't get used to KDE4 - it's foreign and a bit unstable still  (though fast) but I can't figure out how to do stuff (like basic stuff) to customize it Thus, my question:  Is there a *good* online guide to KDE4 written especially for KDE3 users??
<jerome_> or 10 for the / and 1 for the swap but in ths way it's 11 for linux
<deamoon> and 1 swap
<jerome_> deamoon:  good
<definitely> wernerm: I dont think there is any full guide, i didint used guide, in btw kde 4.1.1 is more stable :)
<amerigo> ! wubi
<wernerm> definitely: I'll use any version that Hardy can provide
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wernerm> Why would you want to run *nix apps on Windows?
<amerigo> it's refered to me
<amerigo> ??
<wernerm> (I'm just curious, not against the whole idea or anything, I think it's wonderful that it *can* be done)
<rjune_> because you like *nix apps more then the win32 counterparts?
<wernerm> Yeah, but then why use windows? Because some crucial win32 apps are not ever being ported to *nix? (lol)
<amerigo> #wubi
<wernerm> Interesting
<wernerm> Damn, wubi is actually quite cool, just been through the site. If I had Windows, I would use it.
<ForgeAus> really?
<wernerm> Yeah, well I did not know about it
<ForgeAus> whats it do exactly? I thought it just installed ubuntu
<Daniel_Minifig> Anyone familiar with VLC?
<wernerm> I was taken aback by finding out that such technology (apps) exists. Very interesting
<ForgeAus> personally I like AndLinux for an embedded Linux if not Vmware, etc...
<Daniel_Minifig> When you close Amarok, it goes by the clock.  Any way to do that with VLC?
<frybye> Daniel_Minifig: use vlc a bit but no expert...
<ForgeAus> Daniel I use it but I aren't familiar with its intricacies possibly
<wernerm> Well, the fact that it *just installs Ubuntu* on freakin' Win32 is quite cool, I must say. I thought it installed *nix apps on windows, almost kinda like another cygwin type of clone
<ForgeAus> uh its Amarok that I'm even less familiar with! rofl
<Daniel_Minifig> Kaffeine does that but shuts off the music.
<ForgeAus> no wernerm I think you need to exit windows to run them
<ForgeAus> essentially its a dualboot right?
<wernerm> Daniel_Minifig: You mean you want to minimize VLS to the system tray?
<ForgeAus> not sure what it does in the way of partitioning
<frybye> wernerm: VLC - or?
<Daniel_Minifig> Yeah and have it of the taskbar.
<ForgeAus> or if it has some kinda wrapper to host ubuntu on ntfs
<Daniel_Minifig> Ihave it on constantly playing a radio station.
<wernerm> ForgeAus: Oh, ok - Still kewl that you don't need to partition your drive. Wonder how the speed of it *really* is when installed that way?
<ForgeAus> you can put any app in the taskbar if you want...
<wernerm> Daniel_Minifig: Can realplayer not do such a thing?
<ForgeAus> wernerm ok no partitioning? so how do they mount with grub4dos?
<ForgeAus> erm boot not mount...
<Daniel_Minifig> When you minimize it goes to the taskbar.  I am trying to getit to stay on but show by the clock.
<ForgeAus> that would make my kubuntu partition redundant lol
<ForgeAus> then again so does andlinux I guess
<wernerm> ForgeAus: http://wubi-installer.org/
<wernerm> ForgeAus: I don't have Win32, so I just find it facinating that it can be done. Since I only use Linux, I don't really need to make anything else run anywhere :D
<ForgeAus> that site doesn't answer any of my questions lol
<ForgeAus> ahh ok wubi hosts ubuntu as a single file on ntfs
<ForgeAus> (or fat32 presumably but you'd probably have size issues that way)
<wernerm> Yeah that seems to be the worst file system
<ForgeAus> so essentially its AndLinux... only boots natively to it presumably by adding a boot.ini entry to something like grub4dos that mounts it
<ForgeAus> actually I don't mind fat32 for the most part, the only 2 things I likea bout ntfs is the size handling isn't limited to 4gig files (or whatever) and that it has built in compression :)...
<fdoving> so, is intrepid usable?
<ForgeAus> I think its still in alpha unless tahts changed over the last day or three
<scarygary> Evening..
<scarygary> I just upgraded to kde 4.1.1 and all i get when i log on is a terminal.
<scarygary> Uhm.. Wuut?
<scarygary> What did i do wrong?
<scarygary> 4.1 worked fine before.
<fdoving> did you select the correct session from the kdm logon screen?
<scarygary> You mean what window manager to use?
<fdoving> scarygary: yes.
<fdoving> bbl.
<scarygary> All i have is Default(Previous) and Failsafe
<scarygary> No KDE or KDE4
<katcita> hey, I've just upgraded to latest intrepid and I get 'no greeter plugin found' when kdm starts and then it just freezes, any idea how to fix that?
<zanberdo> I'm running kubuntu 8.04.1. I have the NVidia GeForce 7600 card installed.  I have been running with the restricted drivers but wanted to try the latest driver from nvidia.  I installed 173 but it failed to load.  After many attempts to get it working I found it might be better to restore my previous drivers.  I ran the uninstall for the new nvidia driver and reinstalled nvidia-glx-new.  However my display is still broken.  How can I
<zanberdo> remove/reinstall the packed drivers and get the kernal modules loaded?
<kottlett> hi! for hardy - what do I need to the sources.list for the development repository?
<SeanTater> How do I get Network Manager to forget my manual configuration (and use automatic again)?
<BraveSpear> I have remastered a livecd, but need to prevent any devices from being mounted during bootup and afterwards. Any idea how to do that?
<acoc> anyone here have a ubuntu-kubuntu duel boot
<ForgeAus> you just need to specify the root being on hda2 or sdb3 or wherever the partition is
<ForgeAus> (and hd0,3 vs hd1,2)
<ForgeAus> its all modifyable in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ForgeAus> but I find an ubuntu/kubuntu dualboot unnecessary since you can install ubunut-desktop + kubuntu-dekstop without dualbooting
<acoc> I'm specifically interested in calling the linux-images different names
<ForgeAus> you simply chose from the kdm (or gdm) menu which desktop you wish to boot into....
<acoc> I'm actually using OzOs and Ubuntu
<acoc> OzOs is a derivation of kubuntu
<ForgeAus> if you wanted different ones I'd go for something more radical like suse & ubuntu or Mandriva & Kubuntu
<kottlett> SeanTater: try using knetworkmanager, manual config -> configure device -> (X) Automatic
<ForgeAus> using enlightenment yes?
<acoc> yep OzOs uses enlightenment
<ForgeAus> I'm guessing all it is is ubuntu + OzOs's own custom repository
<acoc> exactly
<acoc> it's surprisingly stable
<ForgeAus> the base ubuntu enlightenment packages for hardy I think are still e16 not so good, so the Oz.Os ones are probably newer
<ForgeAus> but other than that not much different I'm guessing
<acoc> the enlightenment packages are cvs based, so they allow the user to update the windows manager from cvs whenever the'd like
<SeanTater> kottlett:  Thanks
<acoc> the repos also have themes and modules specific to ozos
<acoc> but back to the problem, as of now I just renamed the images from ubuntu and ozos to distro specific names and edited the menu.lst to be able to duel boot
<acoc> but as I upgrade it will just overwrite these changes
<acoc> I was hoping there would be a way to set the name on installation within apt
<BraveSpear> Does anyone know what script creates fstab when the livecd is booting?
<samm> can someone help with a bcm 4306 wireless card
<samm> its the only thing i cant seem to get working
<ForgeAus> argh not again why does apt-url want to bring along half of gnome with it?
<dired> Can i manually enter the modes my LCD Laptop Screen should run at? The frequency is wrong
<acoc> ForgeAus, I think I found what I was looking for, /etc/kernel-pkg.conf has options that affect how the kernel name is created
<BraveSpear> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Robbinwilliam> hey new guy in Kubuntu...
<Robbinwilliam> Hi to all of u there...
<dired> hi
<dired> can you help me? I would like to enter the modes for my LCD manually, I am fine with the standard driver
<Robbinwilliam> hi dired..
<dired> it's an ati xpress 1250 card and I don't get the driver working properly
<Robbinwilliam> I'm also here with some questions....
<Robbinwilliam> can anybody help me with brightness issue in HP?
<Robbinwilliam> lol :D
<GreenPeace> Hello! How can I find drivers utility in kde4? What is the name it have? I did install driver with it and now want to unistall but can't find that utility.
<JackWinter> what would be the appropriate place to discuss a kubuntu/kde problem with kde --new-startup and the process racing ?
<JackWinter> sorry kded --new-startup
<GreenPeace> Hey anyone on the chanal?
<giovanni_h> yes
<dwidmann> JackWinter: Well, you probably need to file a bug on launchpad and/or bugs.kde.org ... apart from that you might be able to borrow someone knowledgable in #kubuntu-devel
<JackWinter> thanks dwidmann, i haven't found any relevant info on the kubuntu forums
<michael__> does anyone know of a program that will let me stitch together two or more pdf pages into one document?
<definitely> How to save session configs
<definitely>  ?
<snooops> Hi
<snooops> i got a little problem i relogged my notebook with the new Kubuntu and i didnt got my panel ...
<snooops> how can i get my panel back?
<jussi01> snooops: with kde4?
<snooops> jussi01 yes
<jussi01> snooops: jump over to #kubuntu-kde4 and we can see what we can do
<jussi01> :)
<snooops> jussi01 thx ^^
<estan> hum. i don't get it, i have both kopete and kopete-kde4 installed, and in krunner i see both kopete for kde3 and for kde4.. but no matter what i choose only the one for kde4 is launched.
<estan> hm.. launching /usr/bin/kopete worked for some reason.. wonder how come /usr/lib/kde4/bin is first in the path.
<KRF> because you're in kde4? $PATH is prefixed with your current $KDEDIR
<KRF> $KDEDIR/bin
<KRF> that is /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<estan> KRF: hm. okay. then it was just krunner that wasn't smart enough..
<estan> it gave me the choice of launching Kopete from KDE3, but it didn't work.
<verduz> I'm in trouble with Kubuntu's partition table. I tried to install kubunto with automatic partitioning but something went wrong. Now I'm trying an other installation but the automatic partition doesn't work...
<verduz> I'm trying to install kubuntu in the same partitions created with the previous installation, but I don't know how to do it manually.
<Robbinwilliam> hi this is Robbin...
<Robbinwilliam> u need help on manual installation?
<verduz> Hy robbin, i desperately need help on manual installation
<Robbinwilliam> so tell me about ur hd and how do u want to install in it?
<verduz> Whell i wanted a dual boot windows/kubuntu
<verduz> During the first installation I decided to use 12 GB for Kubuntu and 65 GB for windows
<Robbinwilliam> ok thats kl...
<verduz> Something went wrong. Lilo tries to boot Kubuntu but it doesn't start
<Robbinwilliam> so while doing man..partitioning so u should recognize...it
<Robbinwilliam> probably by its size...
<Robbinwilliam> or u can use free space...
<verduz> Now I am in manual partitioning
<verduz> I have only hda
<verduz> hda1 fat32 65 GB (i think it's windows)
<Robbinwilliam> no other partition all?
<verduz> hda5 ext3 12 GB
<verduz> hda6 swap 608 MB
<verduz> what's next?
<Robbinwilliam> ok then whats the matter go ahead...
<verduz> In manual installation, i have those partition listed and I don't know how to go ahead
<Robbinwilliam> u've chosen them as their proper type thats..fine,,,
<Robbinwilliam> is hda5 chosen as root?? thats "/"
<verduz> I don't want to dele my Windows partition. I only want to install Kubunto in the previous created partition
<verduz> It' says /dev/hda6
<Robbinwilliam> ur confusing me..
<verduz> and /dev/hda5
<verduz> i'm sory
<verduz> sorry
<BraveSpear> I have a livecd I have mastered and need to have kmix load into the systray at boot up.  I have created a soundmixer.desktop and placed it in /etc/skel/.kde/Autostart -- the command it execs is "ksystraycmd --hidden kmix" but it does not start hidden to the systray as it is supposed to. If I manually run the command after it boots it loads minimized.
<gerard_> o et puis merde
<BraveSpear> Nobody has a clue?
<v6lur> is it normal, that hardy offers to upgrade "linux-libc-dev (2.6.24-21.42 => 2.6.27-3.4)", as hardy's kernel is 2.6.24 ?
<Robbinwilliam> hey wanna ask someone about mic volume issure?
<Robbinwilliam> can anybody help?
<Agent_bob> what is this line of code trying to do in this shell script "var=$(/lib/udev/vol_id -t $1)" ???
<rickest> it's running 'vol_id -t <arg>' and putting the results of that command into $var
<Agent_bob> i know that and the result is "error open volume"
<Agent_bob> i mean what is it trying to do?    i.e.  what kind of output is it looking for ?
<Robbinwilliam> huh...
<rickest> probe filesystem type and read label and uuid
<Robbinwilliam> hey help me to adjust mic volume..
<Robbinwilliam> where can I adjust it?
<Agent_bob> Robbinwilliam slider 'igain'  'mic'  and  'input'   in kmix  or alsamixer
<rickest> so it's trying to determine if the file system of arg 1 (i.e., /dev/sda1) is 'ext3', 'reiserfs', etc
<Agent_bob> rickest ok.   does it work on your system with you root fs as $1 ?
<favro> I ran   /lib/udev/vol_id -t   in a terminal and it needs a filesystem type as an arg
<rickest> Agent_bob: I don't know how $1 gets derefed
<rickest> sudo vol_id -t /dev/sdqa1
<rickest> er, /dev/sda1
<neeraj> hi
<nicola> quale programma riesce a convertire i file mpe wev
<Agent_bob> hda: error open volume
<nicola> volevo dire mp3
<rickest> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> doesn't seem to work on my system.
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@dell.~] /lib/udev/vol_id -t hda
<Agent_bob> hda: error open volume
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hda: error open volume
<jiMMiE_bO> silly question but, I want to change my desktop backroundpic and downloaded and "installed" a few, but now I don't know where I can find em?! so wazzup!? Ò.ó
<favro> sudo /lib/udev/vol_id --export -t /dev/hda6 got a result here Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> k testing
<Agent_bob> k it does seem to work with export  thanks.  tty24 [root@dell.~] /lib/udev/vol_id --export -t /dev/hda
<Agent_bob> ext2
<favro> :)
<Sag_er> Is this the right place to ask for help about installation problems?
<Agent_bob> ya
<BlackDragonBE> I would think so
<BlackDragonBE> So what's the problem Sag_er?
<Sag_er> it throw me into a shell when I try booting through live cd, after it identifies the hard drive and two dvd drives.
<Agent_bob> Sag_er two dvd drives... try booting it in the other drive ?
<Sag_er> the initial menu (kubuntu ... ) loads, I can choose to "start or install Kubuntu": should I still try to do it through the other DVD drive?
<Agent_bob> yes
<BlackDragonBE> yeah, put the LiveCD in the other drive and see what it does
<Sag_er> OK - trying... thanks for now
<Sag_er> (will be back soon if it does not work :)
<Wastet[bRe]> how to set user to be root?
<Agent_bob> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agent_bob> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BlackDragonBE> just type 'sudo <your_app>' in a terminal and type your password, don't do this for just any app though, or you'll be almost as vulnerable as a windows user
<Agent_bob> BlackDragonBE are you going to fix it when they run   sudo konqueror   and start moving files in and out of $HOME ?
<Agent_bob> and changing setting o.O ?
<BlackDragonBE> I said 'not just for any app', that includes konqueror
<Agent_bob>  ^  ubottu
<Wastet[bRe]> i uses clamav , [testing] and [uses kde frontend] and i click update virus database, and says no root privilegues
<BlackDragonBE> so you mean klamav?
<Wastet[bRe]> yup
<Wastet[bRe]> klamav
<Agent_bob> heh yeah clamav is or at least has been really screwed up.  it won't run for root (that's a feature) and yet needs root perms on some things... (that's an oxymoron)
<ChainedGX2> i installed plasmoid-lancelot but i don't see it in add widgets. any ideas?
<Agent_bob> ChainedGX2 i have an idea that the kde4 specific channel would be a better place to ask that
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ChainedGX2> thanks
<BlackDragonBE> klamav needs root privileges to access the dazuko device
<BlackDragonBE> not really safe if you ask me
<Sag_er> OK, I'm back...
<Sag_er> the second DVD does not work, so I disconnected it
<Sag_er> still, gets stuck in the BusyBox Shell
<Sag_er> the last thing it shows before throwing me into it is:
<ubuntu_> hallo, ich b in gerade dabei kubuntu zu installieren, leider geht es seit zwei std. nicht mehr weiter. er häng bei 99% "instalationsprotokolle werden kopiert" kann mir mal einer weiterhelfen, danke!
<Sag_er> "/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c:"
<Sag_er> "/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: USB HID core driver"
<Agent_bob> !de | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> thx
<Agent_bob> Sag_er that's not a usb dvd drive is it ?
<Sag_er> It's an internal dvd drive...
<Wastet[bRe]> can i log in as root instead of my created login?
<Wastet[bRe]> or can i put my login with root privilegues
<Sag_er> I tried adding "nousbstorage" to the boot options, still get the same thing
<Agent_bob> Sag_er anyway we can talk while you are in the busybox shell ?   have more than one computer ?
<ahmeddrira> salut
<Sag_er> yeah
<Wastet[bRe]> on user manager i set primary group root
<Agent_bob> !sudo | Wastet[bRe]
<ubottu> Wastet[bRe]: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Sag_er> Agent_bob: yes
<Agent_bob> Sag_er ok in the busybox shell do this  ls /dev/scd*
<ahmeddrira> svp  c  est  quoi la meilleure machine virtuelle  que  je  peut  installer sur  mon Kubuntu
<ign0ramus> !fr | ahmeddrira
<ubottu> ahmeddrira: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Sag_er> No such file or directory
<ign0ramus> ahmeddrira: also, Virtualbox
<ahmeddrira> so  i am  sory what  is  the  best  virtuel machin
<Agent_bob> Sag_er ok.  mknod /dev/scd0 b 11 0
<ign0ramus> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ahmeddrira>   i  try  it  but  it  dont  detect  usb
<Sag_er> done
<ign0ramus> ahmeddrira: what is your guest machine (windows xp?)
<Agent_bob> Sag_er type in "exit" and see if it continues to load or loops back to the busybox prompt
<Sag_er> back to busy box after:
<ahmeddrira> yes  i  try  windows  xp
<Nyad> how do I change my root pwd? I tried sudo passwd  but it hasn't changed a thing, my pwd is still the same
<Nyad> as my user pwd
<Sag_er> unable to grab IRQ6 for the floppy drive, tried mounting /sys and /proc and /root/dev, but failed on all
<ign0ramus> ahmeddrira: PUEL (Personal Use & Evaluation License) Version - "Without this, your USB devices can't be used in the guest OS and you cannot use Windows Remote Desktop as a server in the guest OS."
<Agent_bob> Sag_er ok.   modprobe scsi-mod ;modprobe cdrom
<Sag_er> "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" may have been the important line
<MrKennie> Nyad: why do you need to change your root password?
<Sag_er> done
<Sag_er> exit again?
<Nyad> MrKennie:  I set a bad one initially
<Agent_bob> Sag_er  mount /dev/scd0 /root ;exit
<ahmeddrira> ok  thanks  i  wil  try other
<ign0ramus> ahmeddrira: get the .deb file from Sun
<MrKennie> Nyad: it's better to use sudo rather than change the root password.
<Agent_bob> Sag_er ?
<Sag_er> mount: cannot read /etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<Sag_er> (before I tried "exit")
<Agent_bob> ok.   and exit just loops ?
<Sag_er> yeah
<ign0ramus> ahmeddrira: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/index.jsp
<ahmeddrira> yes
<Sag_er> "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<Nyad> MrKennie: but you need the root pwd to use sudo
<MrKennie> Nyad: no, it's asking you for your password
<MrKennie> Nyad: that's how it works
<ign0ramus> ahmeddrira: if you get the "virutalbox-ose" package through APT, you won't be able to use usb function
<Agent_bob> Sag_er i can tell you what the issue is, but i don't think i can solve it.   you need to modprobe a module for your hardware.... but i have no way of knowing which.
<MrKennie> Nyad: and unless you add other users to the admin group they can't use sudo
<Sag_er> what is modprobe?
<Nyad> can't they use sudo and then type the root pwd
<Nyad> ?
<MrKennie> Nyad: no, unless they manage to guess roots scrambled password
<ahmeddrira> ok  thanks  ign0ramus
<Agent_bob> Sag_er modprobe is a command that inserts module into the kernel    (module = small peace of code that add support for a specific peace of hardware)
<ign0ramus> np ahmeddrira
<MrKennie> !sudo | Nyad
<ubottu> Nyad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Sag_er> how do I figure out which part of the hardware is problematic?
<ign0ramus> root is disabled by default in (k)ubuntu
<ign0ramus> superuser != root
<Nyad> oh, that's what had me confused
<Agent_bob> Sag_er you could ask in #ubuntu maybe someone in there is better versed in this sort of thing.     you can check the wiki/bug reports    to see if it's a known issue with that install cd   you can also try the "alternate install cd" which is a textmode (ncurses menu driver) installer and is more flexable.
<Agent_bob> superuser == root   by default
<Sag_er> Thanks, Agent_bob!
<MrKennie> sudo id -u and see what you get :P
<Agent_bob> root login is disabled    the account is locked so that you can't login as root.     but the superuser account is still there.
<MrKennie> Agent_bob: didn't it used to be a scrambled password or something? unless I'm thinking of gentoo but anyway.
<Agent_bob> MrKennie sudo -i id -u    or   sudo us - -- id -u      maybe.
<ign0ramus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agent_bob> MrKennie no it's a locked password
<MrKennie> Agent_bob: ah, k
<MrKennie> hense the ! I guess
<Agent_bob> yep
<Agent_bob> x set and see shadow     ! locked     blahblahblah set and clear text md5
<Agent_bob> * set and blank
<Agent_bob> iirc   ^
<MrKennie> using Linux for 8 years and still learning new stuff.
<Agent_bob> me too
<Agent_bob> s/8/9/
<MrKennie> =)
<ian__> I'm running ubuntu, and I loaded kubuntu-desktop-kde4, and it was horribly horribly broken
<ian__> the package kde4 wasn't installed, is this a dependancy issue in the repository, or do I need to calm down and wait for it to stabilize?
<MrKennie> ian__: hardy?
<ian__> yep, hardy
<MrKennie> ian__: do you get any errors?
<MrKennie> ian__: rather, any errors during installation?
<ian__> well, no, but I have issues like the panel vanishes, it starts loading multiple instances of things I have in my gnome session startup, etc
<master_> There's no way to undelete a file I just deleted using the rm command, is there?
<ian__> no, install was clean, used apt
<MrKennie> ian__: ok
<MrKennie> master_: not as such
<ian__> but theoretically kubuntu-desktop-kde4 should make a complete, default kde desktop, correct?
<Agent_bob> master_ if you emediately alt+sysRQ+u    then yes there might be.
<MrKennie> ian__: are you using the ppa repository?
<master_> What's sysRQ ?
<ian__> I have a ppa.launchpad.net repo, but I believe thats only for a specific application
<Agent_bob> master_  often shared with print_screen  if it's not highly valuable  i doubt it's worth it tho.
<Agent_bob> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<MrKennie> ian__: is it kde 4.0.x ?
<ian__> did I somehow mix newer kde4 bits into my system by accident?
<master_> Agent_bob: sysRQ is a key that only exists on mainframes?
<ian__> mrkennie: its deb version is 1.75 :-/, how can I be sure about the actual version?
<MrKennie> ian__: any kde help just go to help -> about kde
<ian__> I can't load my kde desktop at all, its completely unusable
<MrKennie> ian__: you should be able to run konsole
<master_> I do have a sysRQ key.. wow.. It's FN+end
<master_> Agent_bob: Well.. It appears that key combination causes kde to take a screen snapshot.. I my work is lost.
<master_> Agent_bob: Saved!!  The file deleted was AAL.lyx but its contents are still in AAL.lyx~
<MrKennie> that was lucky :)
<MrKennie> master_: at least from now on you'll be more careful using rm :)
<Agent_bob> only rm what you want to destroy  ;)
<katcita> the install of intrepid went fine but it doesn't mount /home and when I try to mount /home it says /dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy, yet 'mount' doesnt list /home as mounted
<ian__> ok, sorry for the lag
<ian__> konsole: help->about says 3.5.9, which I'm guessing is part of the problem
<geek> Agent_bob: lol. true. only rm -rf when you bloody know what you're doing
<geek> ian__: i think 3.5.10 is in backport
<ian__> so I've somehow mixed two versions, possibly from different repositories and I should probably leave you all alone until I sort that out? does that sound accurate?
<geek> s
<Agent_bob> katcita mount lists the content of /etc/mtab   check what's in   /proc/mounts   to see what is really mounted.
<master_> MrKennie: Or.. buy more drives and use a filesystem that stores diffs..
<MrKennie> hah, yea
<master_> I diffable filesystem makes a lot of sense for office-type documents..
<Agent_bob> geek -f is default in debian and it's dirivatives
<master_> They are never all that big, anyway
<Agent_bob> katcita also   df -h   is handy for disks
<katcita> Agent_bob: neither show it as mounted
<master_> now, somewhere out of the blue.. my entire home directly became a read-only filesystem..  wtf?!
<master_> touch: cannot touch `it': Read-only file system
<MrKennie> master_: alt+sysrq+u will do that
<master_> MrKennie: ah.. how can I undo it?
<Agent_bob> katcita ok.  if you'll pastebin the output of this command i'll see what we can do.  cat /etc/fstab /proc/partitions ;sudo fdisk -l
<Agent_bob> !pastebin | katcita
<ubottu> katcita: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrKennie> not sure, I use it in vary rare occasions
<MrKennie> when nvidia locks up or something
#kubuntu 2008-09-10
<geek> Agent_bob: still. its good to be sure. wouldn't want to delete / no? ;p
<MrKennie> usually I do that followed by a alt+sysrq+b which resets the machine
<Agent_bob> master_ sounds like you pressed   alt+sysRQ+u   :)))
<master_> Agent_bob: Yes.. Now I think I have to reboot.
<master_> It's a good trick to know, though
<Agent_bob> geek i was only saying that in ubuntu   rm -r / == rm -rf /    the -f is redundant as it is default
<Agent_bob> master_ no you can remount
<MrKennie> you could try mount -o remount,rw /
<Agent_bob> master_  sudo mount -no remount,rw / ;sudo mount -o remount,rw /home
<Agent_bob> assuming seperate home fs
<geek> Agent_bob: ahh. okie
<MrKennie> I shouldn't have mentioned the +b :)
<Agent_bob> MrKennie  :)   nothing wrong with knowledge.  it's how it's used that makes it a problem
<MrKennie> aye
<katcita> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45074/
<stdin> Agent_bob: -f is not default, I get prompted all the time when I forget -f and try to rm -r <some svn checkout>
<Agent_bob> katcita try this command.   sudo mount /home
<Agent_bob> stdin has it changed ?
<Agent_bob> stdin in dapper i never see a prompt from rm
<Agent_bob> katcita did that mount it ?
<stdin> Agent_bob: it's possible it's changed, but I don't know when ;)
<katcita> Agent_bob: yes it did
<Agent_bob> stdin i have seen several things have changed from dapper to hardy
<katcita> Agent_bob: any idea why the exact same command gave me /dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy 5 minutes ago?
<Agent_bob> katcita ok on the line in your fstab file with /home add the word defaults to the relatime  i.e.  defaults,relatime        kdesudo kate /etc/fstab # this command to edit maybe
<Agent_bob> katcita i could suspect you didn't use sudo on it before but that would be a guess.  as well as you may have specified /dev/sda3 before but that would also be guessing
<katcita> Agent_bob: nah I was both root and did mount /home, I'm gonna add default, thanks a lot
<Agent_bob> katcita welcome.   as to why, 9 times out of 11 it's pebcak of some sort.  but the other 2 of 11 are actual issues of some kind.
<Agent_bob> katcita as i mentioned ^ and if you add "default," it will be pebcak seeing that that is not what i specified to you.
<katcita> Agent_bob: so should I add it?
<katcita> default
<Agent_bob> defaults,relatime  <<<   S  the s is important
<Agent_bob> now go on and wipe the egg off your face and put that in there and see if it helps  :)
<katcita> ok thanks =)
<Agent_bob> :)
<aspoor> hello
<burn_> uh
<burn_> Wastet[bRe] u freak log out [its me in ping timedout] :D
<Agent_bob> WasTe[bRe] 10 minutes  or use nickesrv to "ghost" the spook
<WasTe[bRe]> its not registered :D
<WasTe[bRe]> and its me
<WasTe[bRe]> the burn
<WasTe[bRe]> <burn_> Wastet[bRe] u freak log out [its me in ping timedout] :D
<WasTe[bRe]> [01:33] <-- Wastet[bRe] has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Agent_bob> so why aren't you registered ?
<Agent_bob> and if not registered why worry about a specific nickname ?
<gabspeck> hey everybody
<gabspeck> since a kernel panic last night my JFS home partition isn't mounting due to some filesystem errors...
<gabspeck> fsck saved a log in /var/log/fsck/checkfs
<gabspeck> does anybody have a clue? :\
<Agent_bob> pastebin the log
<gabspeck> alright, just a sec
<gabspeck> there you go > http://paste.ubuntu.com/45085/
<Agent_bob> i'm not well versed with jfs but i'll take a look.
<gabspeck> thanks
<Agent_bob> ouch that's ugly
<Agent_bob> what does   sudo umount /dev/sda3 ;sudo fsck -p /dev/sda3    churn out ?
<gabspeck> oh please don't tell me it's hardware related :p
<Agent_bob> no i didn't say that.
<Agent_bob> i said the error is an ugly one.
<gabspeck> heh, i know...
<gabspeck> ugly errors tend to be related to ugly situations :p
<Guest89213> hi, does anyone know anything about pcmcia cards? specifically a xircom modem/ethernet card
<gabspeck> alright, fsck is running...
<Agent_bob> Guest89213 i only know i am glad i don't have one to fight with.   sorry.
<Guest89213> lol
<gabspeck> Agent_bob, what is the -p switch for?
<Kira> Hi, is there a command to view all the computers connected to my router and their IP address's? I currently do not have a network setup
<Agent_bob> -p  Automatically repair ("preen") the file system
<gabspeck> eh, it failed with the same errors...
<Agent_bob> gabspeck ;/
<Agent_bob> no other info ?
<gabspeck> attempting to mount /dev/sda3 causes some "Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block xxxxxx"
<gabspeck> well, fsck spit out an extra line
<gabspeck> ujfs_rw_diskblocks: read 4096 of 16384 bytes at offset 5230592
<gabspeck> before "Unrecoverable error...."
<ofv> Hi! I'm installing kubuntu amd64 and the installation is stuck showing:
 * Agent_bob suggest badblocks on the parition/disk
<ofv> [some flot number] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<ofv> after several seconds a line with an increasing float number is appended on the screen.
<Agent_bob> gabspeck you might be able to mount it ro and save your data  then rebuild the fs ???
<ofv> my understanding is that fd0 is a floppy disk, but my computer has none.
<ofv> any suggestions?
<Agent_bob> ofv fd0 is the emulated floppy disk that the cdrom booted from
<ofv> so this indicates that the cdrom is bad?
<gabspeck> well, I can mount it ro
<gabspeck> guess i'll have to copy over the network to my old pc :\
<Agent_bob> ofv idk.  use the self test option at boot time to see if the disk is bad
<Agent_bob> "check cd for errors"   or some such...
<ofv> thanks, Agent_bob, I'll try that.
<gabspeck> Agent_bob, do you believe it's hardware related?
<Agent_bob> gabspeck i believe it could be.  but i tend to more think that it's a hickup within the filesystem that the kernel doesn't understand   i.e. it was writing when the power went down and kinda slid it's pincel accross the page....
<gabspeck> well, the kernel panicked last night...
<gabspeck> but doesn't fsck fix it somehow (at least other filesystems' fsck)?
<Agent_bob> gabspeck i have seen this several times and most of the time blanking the disk with   cat /dev/zero > /dev/had  (example only)  and rebuilding the data structure completely fixes it.
<Agent_bob> gabspeck yes if it can recognize the problem   if it doesn't recognize the problem it's designed to be as "non-destructive" as possable
<gabspeck> oh, i see...
<gabspeck> thank you very much for the assistance :)
<Agent_bob> i.e. get a bad bit in a partition table and the kernel might start looking for the filesystem in the middle of a partition and flow through to the end, then say "oops that isn't supposed to be there `panic`"    it kinda depends on what went south and where ....
<ofv> The installation enters the BusyBox shell, irrespectively of the option chosen
<ofv> (check cd, install, run, safe graphics, etc)
<ofv> i'm a novice, please help.
<Agent_bob> ofv even when you select "check cdrom for errors"   or what ever the option is called ?
<ofv> yes.
<Agent_bob> ;\
<ofv> removed "quiet splash" from the boot options. The last line before entering the BusyBox shell is about BAR5.
<gabspeck> Agent_bob, I'd forgot to mention it, but at boot time some messages about something like { DRDY } show up
<ofv> no error message shown.
<LeeJunFan> ugh, trying amarok 2 beta in 4.1.1 is starting to irritate me. I kind of like the old playlist stuff which was actually tolerable.
<nejode> ofv: you should write down at least the last 10 to 6 lines before the initramfs prompt
<nejode> ...just to have a better idea
<ofv> nejode: including the long list of hexadecimal digits? :-)
<nejode> ofv: no just the somethinf importan , like I/O, IDE, SATA, etc
<ofv> okay.
<nejode> ofv: normally, whennyou get the busybox shell, it's because the kernel cannot load a module it needs...
<nejode> ...or tries to load one that screws up things
<ofv> I see no complains about missing modules on the last screefull of info.
<Agent_bob> hmmm i just found a new way to keep "mc" via ssh from entering a dir...
<ofv> okay, in reverse order:
<ofv> BAR5: (list of hex digits)
<ofv> BAR5: (again, list of hex digits)
<ofv> ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe800 ctl 0xe480 bmdma 0x3408 irq 16
<nejode> ...it's the first time I've seen that one
<ofv>  ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xec00 ctl 0xe480 bmdma 0x3408 irq 16
<nejode> try"irqpoll"
<ofv> /bin/sh: irqpoll: not found
<nejode> ....no, in the kernel params
<ofv> okay.
<nejode> where quiet and splash go
<ofv> same result
<nejode> ofv: what hardware are you using?
<ofv> CPU: Q6600, HD: Maxtor 1 TB SATA, MB: Asus P5QPro, 4 GB Ram.
<nejode> ...weird... the kernel is trying to mount PATA drives....
<ofv> i'm going to boot with something else, just to check if it is (K)ubuntu-specific.
<aitd> I am still having a problem with *buntu recognizing a blank cd or dvd. I have tried the suggestions previously recommended without success. See pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/45095 for output and methods used thus far. Thanks...!
<aitd> Already tried teh #ubuntu channel without success... I have the same problem with both ubuntu and kubuntu
<ofv> Mandriva Spring 2008 x86 also enters the BusyBox, but VMWare ESX3i boots.
<ofv> I'll try Windoze now.
<ofv> windows xp installer seems to work ok.
<ofv> Any idea about where to look?
<nejode> ofv: googling around, there's many references to that problem with a Marvell PATA controler
<ofv> while booting, there is something about Marvell on the screen, but it goes away too fast to read.
<ofv> any pointers?
<nejode> maybe your mobo uses that marvell contoller for your IDE (PATA) ports
<nejode> ¿is you cd/dvd sata or IDE
<ofv> on the BIOS setup, it is listed as SATA, but have to check again.
<nejode> if it's sata, you can try and disable the IDE ports in the BIOS and try to see if it works
<ofv> nejode: reading about that right now on a ubuntu forum. I'm investigating it.
<ofv> nejode: changed mode to RAID on the BIOS and have a KDE desktop now (on live cd mode)
<ofv> Need to check if what some other users report about slowness applies here.
<ofv> Thanks for your help, nejode.
<nejode> ofv: well, your shots should go in that direction then, good luck1
<nejode> ofv: you cantry and blacklist the marvell_pata module
<ofv> nejode: can you explain how to blacklist the module? (If it is a often-used term, don't bother, I'll google it)
<nejode> ofv: that has to be done after you install, first you find out the name of the module...let's say marvell_pata...
<nejode> ...then you add teht nane at the end of the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<ofv> Yes, I was reading about it on some forum archives.
<ofv> Thanks again, nejode.
<nejode> *the name
<dabud> hi  i just changed my desktop to kde and i am having a problem starting an application from the terminal
<fignew> what's the error?
<dabud> i usually use ./ appname
<dabud> it says ./ is a directory
<fignew> you need to do ./appname
<dabud> bash: ./: is a directory
<fignew> assuming the application is in your current directory
<fignew> no space
<dabud> i tried that   i get the same error
<fignew> what program are you trying to run?
<dabud> i have a folder on the desktop that contains a linux app      i open a terminal on that folder and it usually works
<fignew> ok
<dabud> wcs-linux
<fignew> well go into that folder
<fignew> and run it inside there
<dabud> it is a p2p chat server
<fignew> or you can run:  wcs-linux/wcs-progname
<fignew> from the Desktop DIR
<dabud> how do i open a terminal inside the folder?
<dabud> ok ii i know
<dabud> bash: ./wcs-linux: No such file or directory
<fignew> you use cd to change directory
<fignew> cd wcs-linux
<fignew> ls
<fignew> to see what's in that directory
<fignew> and choose from those what you can/want to run
<dabud> k  i'll try that
<dabud> but i wud like to know why it won't work the way i used to do it?
<fignew> I have no clue how you were doing it before :P
<dabud> i know that  and i will tell you
<dabud> i used to open a terminal by putting my cursor over the wcslinux folder [thaat contained my wcs-linux.bin file] and the when the terminal opened i would type ./ wcs-linux  and hit enter and it wud start the program
<tebriel> I can scan and see my wireless AP, but i can't seem to connect to it, could anyone give me some ideas?  I tried iwconfig wlan0 essid Teb2 but i don't get assigned an ip
<tebriel> oh and i'm using wlassistant
<dabud> ls
<dabud> still won't work
<fignew> dabud: what's inside the folder?
<fignew> tebriel: is it enrypted?
<tebriel> nope
<fignew> tebriel: where in ga are you?
<tebriel> bare naked to the wind
<tebriel> oh, uhhh....gainsville, yeah, that's totally where i am
<fignew> lol
 * tebriel wraps tinfoil around his router
<fignew> I went to school in gainsville
<fignew> Riverside Military ;)
<tebriel> stay away, i'm just trying to get it to configure then i'm reprotecting it!
<tebriel> i love gainsville, nah, i live in Atlanta, but i go up there every once in a while for a weekend, it's beautiful
<fignew> tebriel: as long as you're not my neighbor, then you're ok ;)
<tebriel> lol
 * fignew <-- tech student
<fignew> anyways
<fignew> when you to iwconfig
<fignew> does it give you a mac address under Access Point:
<tebriel> yes
<fignew> and you have a Link Quality reading too?
<fignew> that's not zero ;)
<tebriel> 91/100
<tebriel> that's pretty quality
<tebriel> granted though, the laptop is touching the router
<fyn> I'm still getting that hanging on suspend / switch user in 8.04.  I've disabled compiz and atieventsd ... anyone know of anything else I can try?  I'm using fglrx but I've seen reports when I was googling of people running into this with nvidia too?
<abaddon> hi
<tebriel> i hang on coming back from suspend, but I think it's hardware support issue, the suspend protocols are different in some computers
<fignew> tebriel: run dhclient <your wifi interface>
<tebriel> already a pid file
<fignew> fyn: when it crashes on user switch, does ctrl+alt+bksp unlock it?
<fignew> tebriel: sudo killall dhclient
<tebriel> it's dead, linux stabbed it
<tebriel> dhclient wlan0 again?
<fignew> tebriel: run dhclient <your wifi interface> again
 * tebriel scratches his head
<tebriel> there's already a pid file
<fignew> k
<fignew> rm -f /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid
<tebriel> still says there's a .pid file
<tebriel> do wireless connections show up in knetworkmanager?
<tebriel> and, should i kill that and try to run dhclient again?
<fignew> knetworkmanager does wireless
<tebriel> hmm...maybe i should instead try to get my wireless to show up in knetworkmanager?
<tebriel> only shows one device, my eth0
<fignew> ugh
<fignew> knetworkmanager isn't reliable
<fignew> I've never liked it
<abaddon> in ifconfig what u have?
<tebriel> eth0, lo,  wolan0, and wmaster0 which wasn't there 5 min ago
<tebriel> *wlan
<abaddon> and u dont have wifi or what?
<tebriel> i can iwlist scan and see my ap
<tebriel> but i have no ip
<aspoor> hello
<aspoor> I'm Using Konversatin
<aspoor> haha
<abaddon> t:P
<tebriel> i can use K | System Settings | Network Settings, to set my AP, but I still don't get an ip
<aspoor> What happened to Micros
<tebriel> nor if i use iwconfig wlan0 essid "Teb2"
<kenny__> how can I chnage my name]
<kenny__> change*
<BluesKaj>  /nick newnick
<kenny__> ok
<Xarver> ^_^
<Xarver> Registered :)
<Xarver> I like KDE better than gnome
<Xarver> Hey guys, you have any idea how to connect to wireless internet?
<Xarver> on Kubuntu>
<Xarver> ...???
<tebriel> did you try knetworkmanager?
<Lord^Anubis> hmmm
<Xarver> Yeah, i clicked it twice and it didn't open :|
<tebriel> click it once
<xarus> hi qll
<Xarver> ok
<xarus> all*
<tebriel> did it open that time?
<Xarver> No success -_-
<tebriel> right click?
<Xarver> Nope ;(
<tebriel> open up terminal
<XaRuS> i just wanna know if somebody can help me activating the identd on Konversation here...
<tebriel> XaRuS: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+question/26634
<Xarver> Don't you mean Konsole? :P
<Xarver> Lol
<tebriel> maybe
<Xarver> and then? :P
<master_> How do you install a .deb package file from the console?
<tebriel> unless i was talking to you from my mac and then got confused
<Xarver> O_O
<fignew> tebriel: it's connecting fine
<Xarver> Now what?
<fignew> just having issues with dhcp (timing out too quick?)
<tebriel> fignew: i just apt-get remove'd kwireless manager and then everything started working after i restarted knetwork manager
<Agent_bob> issue with "mc" not able to read dirs with 16k files in them over fish://
<tebriel> Xarver: sudo killall NetworkManager
<tebriel> then sudo NetworkManager
<cpk1> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rpedro> what's that alternate main menu for kde 3.5 ?
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> is there one ?
<Agent_bob> kmenu is the only thing i remember seeing
<rpedro> didn't they make one more the one in kde4?
<Xarver> till no wroking
<Xarver> 
<Xarver> *
<cpk1> does amarok support ipods out of the box?
<rpedro> more like*
<Xarver> D;
<Gecko2000> I have World Of Warcraft FINALY up and running on linux.. but i dont know how to make it fullscreen, the closest thing i can do is basically maximize the window but i can still switch from my desktops when i move my mouse to the edge of the screen.. frustrating... help?
<Xarver> WoW Sucks.
<Gecko2000> lol
<Xarver> :D
<Xarver> AH! NetworkManager No working :('
<Gecko2000> well.. sucky game or not.. i still play it... i would say it's a step up from Runescape lol doubt you even know that one
<Gecko2000> :)
<Xarver> Runescape... Oh god... :(
<tebriel> I miss the days of ShadowBane lol
<Gecko2000> lol.. ya
<Lord^Anubis> quick question.. installed kubuntu on a computer with a couple of fat32 partitions on it as well, how do i get these fat32 partitions to show up in system:/media in konqueror, with user write access?
<Gecko2000> any ideas on my WOW issue??
<Gecko2000> anyone?
<Lord^Anubis> i have absolutely no idea, but i'm about to try to get it working on a friend's comp
<genii> Gecko2000: Maybe ask them in #winehq if you're running it under that
<Agent_bob> anyone ever play "conflict"  old nes game ?
<Agent_bob> mc is just no good at   fish:///   is it ?
<Xarver> Hey any idea how to set the default time for the clock and make it not 24 hour?
<Agent_bob> hey   right click on it ?
 * genii hands Agent_bob a coffee
<tebriel> Xarver: right click |  date & time format | Time & Dates | change time format to the other option, apply, logout log back in
<Agent_bob> genii :)
<Lord^Anubis> quick question.. installed kubuntu on a computer with a couple of fat32 partitions on it as well, how do i get these fat32 partitions to show up in system:/media in konqueror, with user write access?
<Agent_bob> Lord^Anubis wouldn't it be easier to just mount them ?
<Agent_bob> Lord^Anubis example.   sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Agent_bob> Lord^Anubis also of note is the 'fstab' file system table,  system configuration file in /etc that would control the way they are handled by the system.    pmount is another option.
<Agent_bob> !ntfs | Lord^Anubis there are a wiki page or two concerning this also.
<ubottu> Lord^Anubis there are a wiki page or two concerning this also.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<powertool08> What is a good distro for a router/firewall?
 * Agent_bob would have said "there is" but remembered that the bot was to stupid to work right with that... 
<Agent_bob> powertool08 anything stable and secure
<powertool08> Agent_bob: which would be?
<Agent_bob> powertool08 you could build a router of any linux distro realy
<Agent_bob> powertool08 debian is a common choice for that
<Agent_bob> ubuntu will work   "use an LTS release"
<Agent_bob> slackware has been used by many because of it's basic install/remove approach.     gentoo would be my last choice.   redhat/fedora would work ok.
<Agent_bob> powertool08 if you want a really minimal system  there are several builds out there that are tailored for that.
<powertool08> Agent_bob: What do you mean minimal?
<Agent_bob> if you have to ask that. then you probably don't.
<geek> lol
<Agent_bob> i mean an entire system on two floppy disks
<geek> yup
<powertool08> Agent_bob: Well, do you mean minimal as in less features? or as in only cli?
<Agent_bob> that would load into 8m of ram on an 80486 and do the job of a router.    ^
 * geek thinks i'd just get a linux based router for that ;p
<Agent_bob> that's what i mean by "a really minimal system"
<geek> 2 floppies?
<geek> there's single floppy distros ;p
<Agent_bob> geek but you would miss half the fun that way...
<Agent_bob> geek yes but i haven't seen a good router on less than two disks
<powertool08> Thanks for the info
<Agent_bob> not anything with a kernel patched sufficently to call it secure anyway.
<Agent_bob> powertool08 welcome.
<Agent_bob> you might find an old 2.0 kernel one floppy router still lying around some place tho
<Agent_bob> @geek
<geek> probably
<geek> i'll stick to my WRT box ;p
<Agent_bob> wrt  pfft
<geek> Agent_bob: well least till i can get a gig-e capable, cheap wifi router
<zac_> hey guys
<zac_> anyone run into any vmware install problem in hardy?
<Agent_bob> zac_ unless you have reason to believe that it's kde related,  you might ask in #ubuntu
<zac_> ahh
<zac_> i think auto updates upgraded css to 4.2.3 which is causing probs
<zac_> but you're right wrong chan
<zac_> gss rather
<zac_> damn gcc
<zac_> its late
<Agent_bob> it's a gas man.
<Agent_bob> that cgsscgi gcc thang
<needhelp> hi i tried to telnet in my terminal but i can't backspace.. can anyone help
<Agent_bob> fix_bs_and_del
<Agent_bob> it's a command
<baudthief> Kontact..... omg
<baudthief> *fap*
<geek> OO
<baudthief> o_O
<baudthief> Katapult also rocks
<geek> needhelp: just curious, why not use SSH?
<geek> its a LOT more secure than sending passwords and such as plaintext
<Agent_bob> web browsing these days is no fun.    maybe i'll write a script for reading pages off the web.
<sidereal42> i was having trouble with the kde 4.1 'download plasmoids from internet'... is there anything special you have to do?  like add sources or something?
<baudthief> I just changed from dolphin to konqueror for direcotry browsing, but now I get progress dialogs like this: http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/progressBar.png
<baudthief> *directory
<baudthief> Konqueror didn't used to do that before, any idea whats going on?
<di48lo> can someone have a look at my fstab and tell me whats wrong with it?
<RedAlert> Hello
<Agent_bob> di48lo you going to supply a login and password   or did you plan on pastebinning it some pleace ?
<Agent_bob> di48lo ?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1b3ce39d
 * mr---t- says hi to Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> shalom @ mr---t-
<Agent_bob> what chars does google use in place of spaces ?
<mr---t-> and also with you
<raylu> Agent_bob, +
<raylu> but if you pass spaces in post, it'll take them too
<Agent_bob> raylu i'm having trouble with spaces in a url grab.  i'll try +
<raylu> er, by spaces, i meant
<raylu> in the query. like, if i query "bob joe"
<raylu> it'll have "bob+joe" in the GET query
<raylu> ignore what i said about post
<Agent_bob> yeah i'm with all that.
<Agent_bob> thanks.
<Agent_bob> hmmm i get this from google >>> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden  <<< anyone know how to circumvent this ?
<gx009> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Agent_bob> hmmm i get this from google >>> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden  <<< anyone know how to circumvent this ?    is this a cookies issue ?
<Agent_bob> or browser id maybe ?
 * mr---t- shrugs
<ere4si> Agent_bob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_403
<Agent_bob> ere4si yeah i was looking for something google specific  tho       explaining that no means no hardly helps.   thanks anyway
<ere4si> Agent_bob: you can get that 403 when your browser is asking for the wrong thing
<Darkhound-> good evening gentlmen
<Agent_bob> ere4si it's not a browser.
<Agent_bob> wget   and i found it.   user-agent    i fix.
<ere4si> Agent_bob: heh - no wonder google refuses?
<ere4si> ohh :)
<Agent_bob> ere4si it doesn't now.
<Darkhound-> guys,, do you suggest kubuntu over ubuntu for a laptop?
<Agent_bob> :)
<Darkhound-> what is more user friendly?
<Agent_bob> Darkhound- i suggest kubuntu over ubuntu hands down.   but i'm very partial in that reguard.  i simply can't stand gnome.
<Darkhound-> Id have to agree
<Darkhound-> i like KDE over GNOME
<tekgeeklt_> kubuntu is ubuntu its just the kde version
<Darkhound-> i am downloading the ISO
<Darkhound-> i reallyh like kubuntu`s support
<Agent_bob> gnome is the "linux wannabe" of linux desktop environments.   imo
<Darkhound-> will kubuntu run ligther than winxp?
<Darkhound-> this is my girlfriend`s laptopa and for some erason i cant get it to book any windows CS
<Darkhound-> CD
<Darkhound-> and she did not like ubuntu
<Darkhound-> so im trying kubuntu instead
<tekgeeklt_> I run kubuntu on my laptop here and the only thing that doesn't run is my built in webcam
<Darkhound-> also
<Darkhound-> how good is teh support for ALL IN ONE devices
<Darkhound-> she has a epson or cannon, cant recall, all in one
<Darkhound-> and i need that to work
<tekgeeklt_> I  personally haven't tried a printer here but you would have to try it out ... you can fiddle around with it as a live cd to see if it does find the printer
<Darkhound-> what do you mean as "live Cd"?
<Agent_bob> Darkhound- "<Darkhound-> will kubuntu run ligther than winxp?"   heh box one... Memory Used/Total Percent: 11/124 MB (8%)
<Agent_bob> box two ... Memory Used/Total Percent: 64/502 MB (12%)
<Agent_bob> box three Memory Used/Total Percent: 51/438 MB (11%)
<Agent_bob> box four ... Memory Used/Total Percent: 7/123 MB (5%)
<Agent_bob> those are current conditions in this room i'm in atm.
<Darkhound-> very very nice
<Agent_bob> no swap on any of them.     short answer is yes.
<Agent_bob> only two of them have a gui running atm tho   one is a server. 'box four'  so it will always be lowend
<tekgeeklt_> all the ISO's you get from ubuntu are live cd's you can run the whole operating system from the cd without installing anything
<Agent_bob> no
<tekgeeklt_> most all distrobutions of linux offer a live cd now
<Agent_bob> the alternate install cd is not a "live CD" by the late definition thereof           although every install disk sense dos1.0 has been a life system of sorts.
<Darkhound-> so you recommend LIVE CD over a regular install?
<tekgeeklt_> a live cd is just to test it check out the features .. you can do a of stuff that you get from just a basic install
<tekgeeklt_> once you decide that you want that version you click on the install icon
<tekgeeklt_> you can see by plugging in the printer if it detects it and try out the all in one features
<Darkhound-> I see
<tekgeeklt_> you just won't really be able to install any programs or drivers untill you install the OSo
<tekgeeklt_> OS
<Agent_bob> Darkhound- i don't.  i reccommend the alternate install CD because it's more flexable  but most do like the live CD.
<Agent_bob> seeing that you are only taking a poll anyway :)
<Agent_bob> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tekgeeklt_> I carry about 10 or so live cd's from different distro's with my laptop .. I can show off different types of OS's to people depending on what they like
<Agent_bob> there are ten different types of OS's ???
<tekgeeklt_> there is over 100 different distrobutions of linux
 * Agent_bob only knew about 5 or 6 os's
<tekgeeklt_> each has thier own way of operating
<Agent_bob> tekgeeklt_ heh but they are all linux
<Agent_bob> one os
<tekgeeklt_> thats the base kernal
<Agent_bob> several windows too but that's one os
<tekgeeklt_> there is debian which what ubuntu is based on
<Agent_bob> still linux...
<tekgeeklt_> there is fedora/redhat , mandrake, slackware
<Agent_bob> still linux...
<Agent_bob> under the defaults it's the same os.
<tekgeeklt_> they are completely different on how they work  different directory structure different ideas on how it should work
<Agent_bob> sure they have different defaults.    but in my openion default is only a starting point on the long road to right anway.
<tekgeeklt_> one will look completely different from another ...  windows is still just dos with a graphics look added to it
<tekgeeklt_> I understand that
<Agent_bob> tekgeeklt_ no they aren't "completely different on how they work"   all have the linux kernel and bash shell    that is the os.   the dir struct is very simular accross the board.  /bin /sbin  /etc /proc   /var /usr  all same all distros.....
<tekgeeklt_> thats like saying that all cars have an engine so they are all ford?
<Agent_bob> they do look "some" different depending on defaults.   but again   that's like five ford pickups on a car lot with different colour paint on each one.    maybe one has crome wheels...  maybe one has a bed liner    still same truck.
<Agent_bob> interesting that we both chose the auto industry to make our point    !
<tekgeeklt_> and fords hehe
<tekgeeklt_> all I am saying is that he has many many choices .. some distros have support that others don't ..   you can find a huge list of all the distros on  www.distrowatch.com
<Agent_bob> but what i'm saying is if you look under the hood all the linux flavours are same make and modle   as far as the auto compairison is concerned.
 * mr---t- thinks kubuntu is superchsrged
<tekgeeklt_> I was all for  pclinuxOS but my wireless network would dump out every time I did large transfers and there was no driver update I try out ubuntu and it works just fine
<tekgeeklt_> and pclinuxos is in need for a big update
<Agent_bob> yes i agree with the superficial and paint job differances.   indeed
<tekgeeklt_> I run pclos on my file server and I use my laptop to watch movies and listen to mp3's around the house from it
<mr---t-> i'm out nite all
<Agent_bob> mr---t- heh later
<tekgeeklt_> I just need to get linux installed on my desktop and figure out how to get my games working on it
<Darkhound-> well
<Darkhound-> my iso is almost done downloading
<tekgeeklt_> well if you are downloading the kubuntu live cd just burn the iso to a cd and then reboot the computer let it start up  play with it a bit and see what you like about it
<tekgeeklt_> it will not alter anything on your computer
<tekgeeklt_> when you are done you can just restart the computer without the cd and be back to where you were
<Agent_bob> or click the install icon
<tekgeeklt_> yea if you like it enough you can just install right there
<tekgeeklt> oh you wanna hear funny ... I was copying all my fonts from my file server to my laptop into the .fonts directory in my home directory and then firefox started using one of the fonts as the main text in all websites
<tekgeeklt> firefox says its using serif as the font .. but it picked up a font called  5 cent which is a graffitti type font so everything was screwed up
<tekgeeklt> I got rid of the font and rebooted everything and it still is doing the same thing I had to set firefox to use whatever font the website is using .. still trying to figure out why it did this
<eritrea_> can anyone streem nbc.com shows
<tekgeeklt> I went to nbc.com and tried to run a show but its just sitting there could be that its slow or down?  its just adobe flash player that plays it
<Darkhound-> guys, i downloaded hashcalc
<tekgeeklt> okay a calculator?
<Darkhound-> no
<Darkhound-> i think it is to check the checksum thingy
<Darkhound-> for the ISO
<Darkhound-> correct?
<tekgeeklt> hrmm I looked up hashcalc and its a calculator heh ...  I am not sure what it is
<tekgeeklt> I just download an Iso and then burn it to cd as an image
<Darkhound-> HashCalc
<Darkhound-> yes, but the iso can contain errors
<tekgeeklt> okay yea the site says it can do file checks
<Agent_bob> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tekgeeklt> when you go to burn the iso image it will do an md5 check
<tekgeeklt> depending on what burner software you use
<Agent_bob> that's process dependant
<Agent_bob> ok if anyone is board,  ya might want to fix this    or just play with it...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d68af4a78
<Agent_bob> bored
<Agent_bob> even
<Agent_bob> heh lumber as opposed to slumber
<Agent_bob> help screen added  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d849ad53   i'm done with it.
<Darkhound-> good night guys
<sammy_> i have a bcm4306 wireless card ive been trying for 3 days o et working can someone please help me thyvm
<sammy_> i guess nobody knows anything about the bcm4306?
<emilsedgh> !wireless | sammy_
<ubottu> sammy_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tekgeeklt> there is a ton of web pages just for that driver issue with ubuntu
<favro> sammy_: maybe mention what you've done so far...
<sammy_> i have tried i dont know what im doing wrong im new to this im sorry
<tekgeeklt> sounds like its a winmodem type network card it has no linux drivers?
<sammy_> well i just did a fresh install i have treid every guide i could find i knnow im doing something wrong just dont know what
<tekgeeklt> from the page I looked up it suggested using the ndiswrapper which uses windows drivers but its kinda difficult to set up
<tekgeeklt> has it ever worked in linux
<sammy_> on pclinux it has
<sammy_> i tried ndis im not that advanced
<sammy_> sorry im just a newbie
<tekgeeklt> alot of us are
<tekgeeklt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95380
<sammy_> lol
<tekgeeklt> I know I am
<tekgeeklt> i used pclos on this laptop and the wireless drivers were not working well for me
<tekgeeklt> I changed to ubuntu and havent had a problem
<sammy_> i had no probs with pclinux it worked right after install but i want the repos that kubuntu has
<_2> s/kubuntu/ubuntu/
<tekgeeklt> yea
<sammy_> in this link do i have to type the $ sign into terminal?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95380
<_2> sammy prolly not
<sammy_> cool ty ill try this
<tekgeeklt> no I don't think so
<tekgeeklt> I had to do the same thing with pclinuxos I had to do an ndiswrapper to get something working
<Chrysalis> simply stands from promt.. that you have to type it in a terminal
<Chrysalis> prompt*
<sammy_> k thanks Chrysalis
<_2> when in doubt, just do it.
<_2> :)
<_2> bash: $: command not found
<_2> will tell you if it is not right
<sammy_> ok thanks
<sammy_> ok im on HP web site im not sure which drivers to get here is the link http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=423735
<sammy_> ok it says that sudo ndiswrapper -i /opt/wireless/driver.inf command not found
<tekgeeklt> that would be your drivers
<tekgeeklt> you have to edit that to point to your specific drivers
<sammy_> what do i edit this command line stuff im lost
<tekgeeklt> you type it in, in a command window
<tekgeeklt> you should have the drivers in a directory
<tekgeeklt> like /home/user/driver.inf
<tekgeeklt> what ever yours is
<sammy_> i daved the drivers in my home folder it is a exe file
<favro> sammy_: an exe file is no good - you need to install it in windows and use the inf file
<sammy_> i dont have windows on any computer
<tekgeeklt> well there is 3 sets of drivers on that site you linked above
<sammy_> yes
<sammy_> i choose the 1st one
<tekgeeklt> did you download all 3? one should have an inf file ... the inf is just a text file that gives the paramaters of what your device needs
<sammy_> ill download the 2nd one now
<tekgeeklt> I can't duplicate what you have to do exactly since you have different hardware I am just trying to give you what I can
<sammy_> both are V4 and exe files
<sammy_> thats cool im doing my best
<willgreg> Is this an ndiswrapper thing?
<sammy_> yea
<sammy_> i need drivers for bcm4306 wireless card
<tekgeeklt> yea he is trying to get the correct drivers for his wireless card
<willgreg> I just joined, what model wifi card?
<willgreg> sorry lol, already told me
<sammy_> lol
<favro> sammy_: from here - http://www.linuxant.com/pipermail/driverloader/2004q1/000586.html - it seems you can unzip the exe to get the inf files...how tho I dunno
<HaSH> favro, try cabextract
<tekgeeklt> I downloaded one and I could not unzip it .... do you have any way of getting into a windows computer to unzip these files and burn them to cd?
<willgreg> Sammy, is this a desktop or laptop?
<HaSH> i think thats what its called
<sammy_> laptop
<willgreg> Sammy, what model laptop?
<tekgeeklt> when I looked up the model number of the wireless card there was questions for this from 2 years ago heh
<sammy_> it is HP pavilion zv5255us
<_2> !info unzip | tekgeeklt
<illmortal> does anyone know a good site to build/customize a PC?
<ubottu> tekgeeklt: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<sammy_> willgreg: any ideas
<tekgeeklt> this is an exe file I really don't know how to unzip that
<tekgeeklt> I am looking at other pages where people have installed ubuntu with no problems on that laptop
<sammy_> tekgeeklt: tyvm i have no idea this is reall flusterating
<tekgeeklt> strange that yours has a problem with the card
<tekgeeklt> are you hard wired in right now?
<sammy_> yea
<willgreg> Sammy, have you tried the HP site?
<sammy_> willgreg: thats where i got the exe drivers
<willgreg> Oh
<tekgeeklt> okay have you opened the package manager and try doing a full fetch updates and then do a full update of everything?
<sammy_> no
<tekgeeklt> open up adept manager
<tekgeeklt> it should be under system
<tekgeeklt> sometimes you will get newer drivers for stuff like that its worth a try
<_2> tekgeeklt you unzip it with     unzip filename.exe
<_2> tekgeeklt it may need installed    sudo apt-get install unzip
<tekgeeklt> kool
<tekgeeklt> I will look at that
<sammy_> i dont see full update but i see full upgrade
<tekgeeklt> did you open up adept manager ... not the add remove programs
<sammy_> yea
<_2> if they are self extracting archives (zip files with executable the pkunzip executable added)  then you unzip as with any other zip archive   same switches apply.
<jussi01> sammy_: did you get your exe unzipped?
<tekgeeklt> there is a button on the top says fetch updates
<_2> just an     fyi     tekgeeklt  ^
<Kristy> hello guys
<Kristy> i have a dumb question..
<tekgeeklt> then there is one called full upgrade
<sammy_> k its updating now
<Kristy> how can i add the trash can to the desktop... and not to the taskbar?
<_2> Kristy tried dragging and dropping it on the desktop ?
<sammy_> jussi no i have not
<_2> sammy_    unzip filename.exe
<sammy_> ok ill try that
<_2> sammy_ if needed    install "unzip" first
<sammy_> ok
<tekgeeklt> you get to learn soo much in here hehe
<jussi01> !trashicon | Kristy
<ubottu> Kristy: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<sammy_> i have to wait for the updates
<Kristy> it does not work
<_2> jussi01 i haven't tested it in so long i forgot.  but doesn't dragging it from the taskbar to the desktop work too ?
<Kristy> thanks
 * _2 starts kde to test that... then remembers that his kde is setup to not even have a taskbar...
<jussi01> _2: dont think so. thatll only give you the icon to open it, not a trash applet that you can drop into iirc
<_2> jussi01 ah ok.   well then right clicking the desktop and configuring ?
<Kristy> ok
<tekgeeklt> I am supposed to be packing for a trip tomorrow and I keep delaying it
 * _2 never did learn to use "trash" anyway.  when i delete something i don't want it moved. i want it gone... ;/
<sammy_> it did not unzip
<_2> sammy_ what output did the command give ?
<sammy_> Archive:  sp30381.exe
<sammy_>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<sammy_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<sammy_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<sammy_>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<sammy_> note:  sp30381.exe may be a plain executable, not an archive
<sammy_> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of sp30381.exe or
<sammy_>         sp30381.exe.zip, and cannot find sp30381.exe.ZIP, period.
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jussi01> sammy_: did you try cabextact?
<sammy_> no i tried unzip
<sammy_> jussi how do i do that
<jussi01> sammy_: install cabextract,
<sammy_> couldnt find package
<_2> yep most likely that's not a zip file
<sammy_> so now what
<_2> oh   and    file blah.exe  will tell you what it is
<_2> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<_2> sammy_ spell it correctly ?
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<jussi01> then cabextract filename.exe
<sammy_> ok that installed it
<_2> no
<_2> that extracted it
<sammy_> i think that worked
<_2> oh the apt get    heh sorry  i'm behind
 * jussi01 hugs _2
<sammy_> this command is still not found  sudo ndiswrapper -i /opt/wireless/driver.inf
<jussi01> sammy_: have you installed ndiswrapper?
<jussi01> is /opt/wireless/driver.inf where the .inf file is?
<sammy_> yea i think i know what i did wrong give me a min
<emilsedgh> !leet > belendax
<sammy_> jussi i think i did
<sammy_> can i check it somway
<jussi01> sammy_: try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<jussi01> that will tell you.
<sammy_> says it cant find it
<jussi01> oh yeah
<jussi01> sammy_: theres an easy way to do the installing
<sammy_> k
<sammy_> how
<jussi01> sammy_: try sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<jussi01> that installs a little graphical app
<sammy_> ok now what
<jussi01> sammy_: it should be now in your manu's
<jussi01> menu's*
<jussi01> maybe under system?
<sammy_> is it called windows network drivers
<jussi01> yeah
<sammy_> ok
<jussi01> quite likely
<_2> manu is singular and menu is plural jussi01 ?    :)))
<jussi01> oh shut up _2 :P
<sammy_> ok now what do i install the exe or something else
<_2> sorry  :(
<jussi01> sammy_: no, when you cabextracted the exe, then it would have extracted the files somewhere. go to that place and find the .inf file
<sammy_> ok
<sammy_> ok do i need to install anything else
<jussi01> sammy_: shouldnt afaik.
<sammy_> ?afaik
<jussi01> as far as i know
<sammy_> ok i still cant see my wireless card
 * _2 wonders if there are any womenu's in kubuntu  ....   :)
<jussi01> sammy_: is the radio on?
<jussi01> ie. is there a hardware switch?
<frybye> _2: you can probably fix some of your own.. i.e. save links to fashion/comestics/kids etc etc www pages...
<sammy_> yes and its not working
<frybye> _2: goodness I forgot one of the most important "shoes" heheh
<_2> :)
<jussi01> sammy_: try a restart, at least of x.
<sammy_> ok be back in a min
<_2> i have a script that is way too slow.  it needs speeded up by at least a magnatude.   any ideas ?
<_2> it's been running for about 9 hours and only cycled 90k times    i was hoping for at least 50m cycles in 8 hours...
<frybye> _2: I am pretty clueless.. but I guess for anybody to help they will need to know a bit about what the script is supposed to be doing..?
<frybye> _2: somehow i have the feeling that your script might not be 100% "Kosher?" or??
<_2> frybye it's looking for a spicific string in a randomly generated glob
<sammy_> still no wireless
<frybye> i c
<_2> frybye kosher :)))
<frybye> <-- always thinking he has stumbled on the -next big scam/conspiracy- heheh
<_2> frybye trying to appeal to my nativity are we ?
<frybye> kosher in the abstract sence.. ie - legit...
<frybye> _2: not really pal...
 * _2 hales frybye     Shalom Aleichem frybye   ;)
<_2> well anyway.   it's quite kosher
<Agent_bob> i can't really do anything  un-kosher  now can i....  ;/
<frybye> _2 you still there...?
<frybye> I just noticed the indent- completion of the nick is no longer working...?
<Agent_bob> yes
<frybye> eh.. now I am confused...
<Agent_bob> nick cycled
<Agent_bob> >>> You(_2) are now known as Agent_bob
<frybye> ef eh nu Schalom Aleichem - yimkin baahdehn - in scha Allah .. heheh
<frybye> bit OT though... tut tut...
<Agent_bob> yeah more fights start that way than are nessecary anyway
<Agent_bob> nessascary
<frybye> true true back to -> kubuntu support I guess.. heheh
<frybye> hmm must remember that won - nessascary.. hehehe
<Agent_bob> :)
<frybye> sounds like newspeak from the homland defenze authority.. heheh
<Agent_bob> i win     yea!
<Agent_bob> oh that won    never mind.
<frybye> "we have sciezed your library- book rekords - because it was nessascary...!" hheheh
<Tm_T> ...
<frybye> I have been out of the engl. lang countries toooo long ... sorry.. wone of this and 2wo of those..
<frybye> Enuff...
<Agent_bob> homeland defenze is a nessascary evil
<frybye>  c u later - i am off for a bit...
<neeraj> hi
<neeraj> any one from india ?
<Agent_bob> only a few billion...
<neeraj> ?????????
<Agent_bob> oh that's not what you mean tho.  sorry.
<neeraj> ??
<neeraj> i have a problem help
<Agent_bob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neeraj> ok
<neWbie> sorry guys does anybody know how to "melt" two images with GIMP? if yes please PM me thank you
<neeraj> when i m opening mt terminal and writing su . its ask me for password but password is not accepting
<neeraj> when i m opening my terminal and writing su . its ask me for password but password is not accepting
<Agent_bob> !sudo | neeraj
<ubottu> neeraj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Agent_bob> neeraj sudo -i
<Agent_bob> neeraj and use your user password.
<neeraj> neeraj@neeraj ~ $  !sudo | neeraj
<neeraj> bash: !sudo: event not found
<neeraj> neeraj@neeraj ~ $
<Agent_bob> !bot | neeraj
<ubottu> neeraj: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neeraj> no problem is when terminal is asking for password than no input from keyboard is accepting  by terminal
<IppatsuMan> the password is just not shown on screen for security reasons
<neeraj> oh! thanks for thisinformation
<Agent_bob> simular to:   read -sp "type now        " Q ;echo "$Q"
<neeraj> neeraj@neeraj ~ $ su
<neeraj> Password:
<Agent_bob> accepts input without echoing it to the display,  then i caused it to echo it to display after you finish typing and hit [enter] key
<Agent_bob> neeraj no.  not su
<Agent_bob> neeraj sudo -i
<Agent_bob> neeraj and use your user password.
<Agent_bob> neeraj and if you would read the link sent to you by the robot you would know this already.   " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo "
<neeraj> what is difference bitween su & sudo -i
<neeraj> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> read the link
<neeraj> im
<neeraj> i m reading
<Agent_bob> the long and short of the answer is this,   "su" allows a user to "switch users" as if they logged into the other users account, using the other users password.    sudo lets the "root jr." or admin account execute things as other users by only supplying the "root jr." password.   su is not very configurable without recompiling it.   sudo is highly configurable via the /etc/sudoers file which can be edited with the command "vis
<geek> also, sudo only elevates the permissions duriing that command IIRC?
<geek> while su switches over to the user (and you'd then need to switch back(
<Agent_bob> note: one should not edit /etc/usdoers without having one root terminal/console shell open in case they accidently lock themselves out of admin ability.
<Agent_bob> geek   sudo -i     ==    su -
<Agent_bob> geek and things can be executed the same way with su as they are with sudo      su command here   ...
<geek> Agent_bob: er, what does i do again?
<Agent_bob> geek   -i  is to sudo as - is to su
<Agent_bob> geek man either for details.
<Agent_bob> for the record i am not a proponent of the default *buntu use of sudo    i do like the sudo concept when it is configured correctly.  but making one user "root jr."  is little if any more secure than simply setting a root password.
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: it's safer for system from user
<Agent_bob> especally when it's the first/default/and in many cases only  user account.
<Agent_bob> Tm_T debatable and often debated.   i'll leave it alone though.
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: aye
 * Agent_bob posts his entire /etc/sudoers     ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Agent_bob> i wonder if it breaks anything on a box that i change the uid=0 account   and it no longer has a root account ???
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: backup the fstab, try it
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: if its craps out, boot to livecd and restore
<Agent_bob> fstab ?
<Agent_bob> you mean /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow  don't you ?
<White_Pelican> I need help with the upgrade of k3b
<ActionParsnip> oh i thought you were on about uuids for mounting
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Agent_bob> and i'll have to adjust the startup scripts just a little.
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: wassup?
<White_Pelican> adept notifier tells me it's upgradable then it says no change
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: can you give us a patebin of the last few lines you get please
<White_Pelican> if I request it, it wants to remove ksblibs2 library and bring in k3b3libs
<White_Pelican> ok hang on
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: i was trying to get dell accredited last night and my brains all frazzled
<ActionParsnip> !paste | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Smokey1> ﻿Hey people. Where does Kontact store addresses. WHen I delete them and restart Kontact, they keep coming back. I am running kde 3.5
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip lol   i stand under you.     ;/
<ActionParsnip> Smokey1: do you mean for the autocomplete of address
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: oh its nothing technical, just so i can call dell to sort out a server if the drive or ram fails
<ActionParsnip> ut the questions are retarded
<Smokey1> ActionParsnip:  No, When I actually delete contacts in Kontact, they disappear as they should, but then when I close Kontact and start it again, all contacts are back.
<Smokey1> So where are they stored. Where does Kontact store it's contact information? I can't find it in ~/.kde/share/apps
<Smokey1> I want to manually delete all of them
<White_Pelican> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m5e0609a2
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<White_Pelican> I did that
<White_Pelican> that's the result
<White_Pelican> NM that was the wrong paste
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: is it working ok?
<White_Pelican> not yet
<ActionParsnip> Smokey1: are the people anywhere else in kontact, i dont use it so im kinda fishing for logical ideas
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: you could remove k3b and then apt-get clean then install it
<Smokey1> ActionParsnip: not that I know. NEver used it before myself.
<Agent_bob> Smokey1 find ~ -iname '*kontact*'
<Smokey1> Ah, found it: ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<White_Pelican> http://pastebin.com/m1092b46b
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: scroll to 3.4
<Smokey1> Agent_bob: id that. grep "somecontactname" * -Rl worked
<White_Pelican> there's the paste bin you need to look at
<ActionParsnip> apt-get -s?
<White_Pelican> yes
<White_Pelican> simulate
<ActionParsnip> ahh
<ActionParsnip> looks ok to me
<White_Pelican> (synonyms --simulate --just-print --dry-run --recon --no-act)
<Agent_bob> Krap! this is too easy...     UID0="`grep ':0:0:' /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1`"    doesn't matter what you do to uid=0 account short of deleting it.  it's instantly accessable.
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: i always just go for it
<White_Pelican> I don't wanna screw up k3b
<White_Pelican> I use it all the time
<White_Pelican> with all due respect to the developers in the room, if one of them has made a mistake...
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: well if it aint broke dont fix it
<White_Pelican> true
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: id see whats new and if its relevant to what you do
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: if not then you arent gaining so its not worth any sort of risk
<busfahrer> If I have a lot of DVD's to backup, would it be a bad idea to run two instances of k3b, one for copying a DVD to hdd, one to burn? (I have a DVD reader on an ATA bus and a burner on a SATA bus)
<Agent_bob> White_Pelican heh without developers making a mistake there would be no bug....     it's a given.
<White_Pelican> very true
<White_Pelican> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: why do you need k3b to copy from cd to harddrive?
<busfahrer> ActionParsnip: I don't know. The question really was about doing those two tasks at once, not so much about the 2 k3b instances (I would assume that part would be no problem?)
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: ive never tried to be honest, ive always had one drive
<busfahrer> Oh well, I'll just try it at the risk of producing a coaster :-)
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: but if you are simply copying then id use cp, dd or mkisofs at cli and leave the burning to k3b
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: its only 1 disk,just to test and it may be a ood sacrifice to help learn what ubuntu can and can not do
<[pyro]> ActionParsnip: you will be able to copy from dvd/cd to hdd and burn at the same time. Ive done it with no problems.
<ActionParsnip> [pyro]: its for busfahrer
<[pyro]> ah sorry
<[pyro]> didnt readup far enough :)
<busfahrer> [pyro]: I can't open 2 instances of k3b though, how did you do it?
<[pyro]> huh? you dont need k3b to copy from cd/dvd to hdd
<[pyro]> just mount the cd/dvd up and cp it over
<ActionParsnip> [pyro]: thats what he asked and i told him the same too
<[pyro]> oh right
<busfahrer> [pyor]: cp? I want an ISO...
 * [pyro] reads up
<[pyro]>   ActionParsnip:  busfahrer: but if you are simply copying then id use cp, dd or mkisofs at cli and leave the burning to k3b
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: dd if=/dev/<whatever cd drive is> of =~/somefile.iso
<busfahrer> dd can have troubles with dual layer, apparently
<[pyro]> give it a go :)
<Agent_bob> it's the encription that makes dvd/cdrom disks give i/o errors.   they purposly destroy the disk in stratigic spots.
<Agent_bob> then the decription protocal skips the "know" bad spots.
<[pyro]> busfahrer: are you trying to dump vob files while burning a cd /dvd ?
<ActionParsnip1> busfahrer: loadsa people were in #ubuntu saying "oh firefox is faster than opera"
<Agent_bob> ddrescue  might be able to copy one.  i haven't tried.
<ActionParsnip1> busfahrer: so i simply replied "not on my pc"
<Agent_bob> emacs is better than kate
 * Agent_bob watches the editor war take flight
<ActionParsnip1> Agent_bob: i use nano and kate
<Smokey1> Hey people. I am now using the kde pim (kontact) stuff succesfully, but the calendar which is included with the clock applet in the panel doesn't show the calendar items which I have in Kontact
<Smokey1> is there a way to have that include all the items which are in my kontact calendar
<ActionParsnip1> Smokey1: no idea buddy
<_Alfer_> Hello! I have some problems with my hdd on my notebook. Sometimes it squeaks. And it is very interesting? becose it squeks only in KDE (I now, but it is true). Have anyone any ideas how to treat this?
<ActionParsnip1> _Alfer_: boot to lovecd and fsck it
<_Alfer_> How?
<_Alfer_> what is fsck?
<Smokey1> _Alfer_: filesystem check
<frybye> _Alfer_: tried man fsck  ??
<_Alfer_> no =)
<_Alfer_> ok.
<frybye> <-- is in "smart alec mode" today.. ;/(
<_Alfer_> Thaks, but fsck doesnt help
<_Alfer_> i have a normal hdd. It new(about a year) and it work correctly in windows or in just ubuntu or any other gnome-linux
<ActionParsnip1> _Alfer_: thats why youuse live environment
<ActionParsnip1> _Alfer_: so its not mounted
<_Alfer_> is it a question?
<ActionParsnip1> _Alfer_: huh?
<_Alfer_> ooo, my English is not very good, as you can see... So sometimes i can anderstand what peolpe a saying =)
<_Alfer_> *cant
<ActionParsnip1> _Alfer_: boot to live cd, open konsole
<ActionParsnip1> use fsck there
<_Alfer_> yes
<frybye> _Alfer_: maybe your h-disk just developed a fault at the same time as you installed kde... if onyl a year old it is under garanty or..?
<frybye> one year old disks do sometimes go wrong...
<_Alfer_> no-no The problem is just in KDe
<_Alfer_> It is not the first time
<ActionParsnip1> frybye: they have 1 years warranty from the manufacturer
<ActionParsnip1> usually
<frybye> I cant really see how a different grafic user interface can cause a h-disk to physically squeek.. are you perhaps having a joke here...?
<ActionParsnip1> frybye: not heard that one, whats the punchline?
<_Alfer_> so now ia have 2 os my notebook: its Mandriva(with gnome) and kubuntu
<frybye> action - dont know where you/he is - here in the EU all industrial products carry 2 year guarantie...
<frybye> its law...
<_Alfer_> and there is now this problem in Mandriva
<frybye> ActionParsnip1: I mean that the question could be a troll...
<ActionParsnip1> _Alfer_: mandriva uses kde by default
<chairman> do kubuntu have a internet security software?
<frybye> ActionParsnip1: a bit like "my keyboard is noisy - but only when I type french... ehhh?"
<_Alfer_> Chairman, firewall?
<ActionParsnip1> frybye: gotcha
<deamoon> hi ppl
<_Alfer_> frybye, no it real problem.
<deamoon> couldu tell me how can i get 3D desctop
<ActionParsnip1> deamoon: have you installed your graphics drivers?
<deamoon> i downloaded compiz
<deamoon> yes
<ActionParsnip1> deamoon: you can get it from repos
<frybye> _Alfer_: ok - so I beleive you - do you have an idea how a different software could get a different physical behavior from a h-disk??
<ActionParsnip1> !compiz | deamoon
<ubottu> deamoon: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip1> deamoon: support isnt here for compiz
<deamoon> ok i c
<deamoon> im nob in linux
<deamoon> so
<ActionParsnip1> deamoon: if you have your graphics driver installed its #compiz for you
<_Alfer_> frybye, seriosly no
<deamoon> ty
<frybye> _Alfer_: right - so that is exactly the reason my suggestion was that the disk might have developed a problem which happend to happen at the time you started using kde...?
<frybye> eh - I am not sure about on kubuntu - but in win... there are a number of utilities that can test a disk for its operation.. perhaps sbdy else can tell you an app under linux.. to test the physical performance/surface condition etc..?
<ActionParsnip1> frybye: chkdsk
<_Alfer_>  frybye, i sometimes use kde and sometimes i use gnome. And it problem  i have only then i am using kde. I dont say that the problem in kde, but it exist only then i use kde
<frybye> perhaps fdsk has command extensions for this stuff.. i am not sure...?
<frybye> _Alfer_: excuse the somewhat lame question - but are you sure that the sound is actually physically comming from the h-disk and is not some background noise that is comming off your sound system/driver etc due to different settings in kde...?
<frybye> or from the little pc-speaker if you still have one - they do make really strange noises occasionally...
<_Alfer_>  frybye, yes at 99% . As i say i have a notebook and sound a actually near hdd. But what can make this sound even if sound is swiched off or i use headphones?
<_Alfer_>  frybye, in default kubuntu
<frybye> _Alfer_:  you beat me there.. I guess notbooks would not normally have one of the little pc-speakers that desktops used to hve some time back... you know the thing that produces the beeps to report faults during booting etc...
<g33k_gir1> can anybody help me get my mic working?
<g33k_gir1> I've run alsamixer, all the sliders are at max, nothing is muted
<valentinex> hey x( I want to move ubuntu to kubuntu any easy way?
<_Alfer_>  frybye, notebook use standart  pc-speakers to system "beep". And if you use headphones it beeps in headphones
<valentinex> how to install KDE? where to download from official site?
<_Alfer_>  frybye, actuallu my notebook duing so even you in bios
<valentinex> I am new new user
<frybye> _Alfer_: I am stumped - cant really imagine what can be happening... sure there are functions of a h-disk that from the softwear level can be controlled.. but this is not what should be happening just cos you run kde...
<Assurbanipal> is there a way to automatically assign apps with filetypes through firefox?
<_Alfer_>  frybye, so i`m to...
<frybye> _Alfer_: like parking the read/write head etc.. but none of this will be running just cos you are useing kde...
<valentinex> KDE 4.1 released! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 more on #kubuntu-kde4
<frybye> _Alfer_: buy a new notebook ... ;=(
<_Alfer_> So, thank you. You are all more friendly than people in russian irc-servers =)
<_Alfer_> i just try to reinstall kde. Like i do it in windows
<frybye> _Alfer_:  we Brits have a reputating for smiling while we slip our hands into your pockets hehehehe (at least here in Germany a few perhaps think this... heheh)
<_Alfer_> he-he-he
<frybye> which kde do you use...?
<frybye> if u havekde3 now try kde4.1 or visa versa...?
<Z3r0C001> hey guys!
<tel> opa
<Z3r0C001> hello!
<tel> portuguese
<tel> algum tc portuguese ou BRAZIL
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<starenka> hi. got problems using kaffeine & subtitles. every time a new subtitle line appears, the movie gets stuck for couple ms.. this is really annoying. ty
<amerigo> ! wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lokai> what is the easiest way to know if I have a wireless card built-in?
<powertool08> lokai: use "lspci"
<valentinex> Hi I just finished installing Kubuntu teach me how to handle .deb files with kubuntu?
<lokai> and search for what, powertool08
<lokai> lspci -v | grep ?
<powertool08> valentinex: most of what you need is most likely in the repositories, so you can use sudo apt-get, sudo aptitude, or synaptic if you prefer gui
<powertool08> lokai: just lspci, look at everything it lists, anything wifi related should be somewhat obvious
<valentinex> powertool08: I am new to linux and buntu I don't know those things :-s
<powertool08> valentinex: thats ok
<lokai> powertool08: hm, but in the case that its some card with a very generic name...? ie, one that I wouldn't recognize?
<powertool08> valentinex: go to the k menu and you should see add/remove, thats the synaptic package manager
<powertool08> lokai: well grepping won't help if you wouldn't recognize it anyway, you can pastebin and I'll take a look
<powertool08> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<powertool08> lokai: My wifi card says Broadcom something [54g] AirForce something, so its pretty obvious
<lokai> powertool08: Well you would just be using your own knowledge/intuition about what a card would be named. I can do that too. I'm looking for a method that will tell me without a doubt...
<powertool08> lokai: There is no way to tell, except to google everything lspci gives you, or find the specs on your computer, I assume its a laptop?
<lokai> no, dealing with a desktop. I'm pretty sure there's not a card installed (I know it didn't come factory installed), I just wanted to be 100% sure. lspci doesn't indicate any sort of wifi device.
<powertool08> lokai: well if its a desktop, then you'd most likely have a pci card with an antenna which you can see in back. Or it could be installed directly to the motherboard, so lspci/motherboard manual/factory specs would tell you
<lokai> thanks powertool08
<neeraj> how to use gtalk?
<powertool08> lokai: np
<neeraj> how to use gtalk (google talk) ?
<powertool08> neeraj: I don't know, never used it.
<neeraj> ok thanks
<powertool08> neeraj: #ubuntu is alittle more active than here
<neeraj> ok
<neeraj> thanks again
<starenka> hi. got problems using kaffeine & subtitles. every time a new subtitle line appears, the movie gets stuck for couple ms.. this is really annoying. ty
<Dragnslcr> neeraj- Kopete supports Google Talk
<Tm_T> !xmpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmpp
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Dragnslcr> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<Tm_T> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557
<Tm_T> neeraj: ^^
<neeraj> @Dragnslc- but how i can do this today morning i have install linux first time.
<Dragnslcr> neeraj- pretty sure Kopete is installed by default in Kubuntu
<Tm_T> it is
<neeraj>  @ Tm T thanks for link.
<Tm_T> np
<thefish> it seems the .jigdo file for kubuntu 8.10 alpha5 has some invalid data, im failing to fetch 83 remaining files
<thefish> eg http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-calc_2.4.1-6ubuntu1_i386.deb is requested, but doesnt seem to exist on any mirror
<Jakke77> http://fi.openoffice.org/lataa.html
<Gregori> Hi all, i have problem with latest Intrepid kernel (2.6.27-2) where should i ask for help or submit some logs etc. ?
<mit_> i have a .deb file, how do i install it?
<Jakke77> just click it
<powertool08> Gregori: #kubuntu+1
<Gregori> ?
<mit_> Jakke77: ark is assigned to it
<powertool08> Gregori: for the Intrepid kernel, go to that channel
<Gregori> ok ty
<kalorin> when do you think we'll be seeing kubuntu wtih kde4 packaged standard?
<powertool08> mit_: you can also use sudo dpkg -i, also the package might be in the repos
<kalorin> october?
<powertool08> kalorin: Hopefully never...
 * powertool08 doesn't like kde4
<kalorin> I love what I've seen so far, but it needs a little work
<Gregori> powertool08: this chanell is empty
<kalorin> well the plasmid need work
<powertool08> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<powertool08> Gregori: try #ubuntu+1 then
<Gregori> :)
<Gregori> ok
<powertool08> heh, there you go kalorin, its in intrepid
<kalorin> I guess I'll wait to upgrade til then
<kalorin> I don't like how it's installed in the remix CD's :(
<Gregori> kalorin version in remix is old kde 4
<Gregori> 4.03 i think
<Gregori> 4.1.1 is much better
<kalorin> yeah but I've kept it patched
<Gregori> oh
<Gregori> :)
<kalorin> the thing that bothers me is that the panel you might want to put the system tray and menus and stuff in, can't be pushed to the side of the screen
<Gregori> and nightly svn builds are really promising
<kalorin> in fact, I can't really seem to get any control over it at all
<Gregori> it looks like you have 4.03 still
<kalorin> and with a 16:9 screen, having it at the top and bottom just wastes pixels you dno't have
<Gregori> in 4.1.1 you can
 * kalorin ponders this
<kalorin> mkay
<kalorin> I'll have to check when I get home
<kalorin> it says it's "up to date"
<Gregori> i dont think that its in official repo
<Gregori> 4.1.1
<Cypress> hi
<Gregori> you have to maually update or wait for intrepid
<kalorin> ok
<kalorin> thx
<Gregori> :)
<kalorin> I agree though I like what I see
<Gregori> in nightly build this taskbar functions much much better
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to setup dolphin in kde4 to view archives as folders?
<|o> Hi all
<powertool08> howdy
<|o> fale: Hi
<|o> favro: hI ^_^
<|o> How can i test my video-drivers?
<powertool08> |o: glxgears/fglrxgears?
<|o> I've installed driver for nVidia, my comp rebooted. I can change display-settings, but in Hardware Drivers Manager i see near the card: Not in use
<powertool08> |o: glxinfo | grep rendering
<|o> powertool08: my card: nVidia geForce 8600
<powertool08> |o: I've got ati, don't know anything about nv so I may not be able to help very much
<|o> ockonal@WinCode:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<|o> The program 'glxinfo' is currently notinstalled.  You can install it by typing:
<|o> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<|o> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<powertool08> hmm, well with ati theres fglrxinfo, not sure what the nv variant is
<|o> powertool08: ok, thanks
<powertool08> |o: #ubuntu or #compiz might be able to help more
<|o> thanks, i'll try
<fyn> I'm still getting that hanging on suspend / switch user in 8.04.  I've disabled compiz and atieventsd ... anyone know of anything else I can try?  I'm using fglrx but I've seen reports when I was googling of people running into this with nvidia too?
<fyn> It locks solid---not ctrl-alt-bksp nor even alt-sysrq reisub can budge it at that point.
<ofv> Hi. I'm a newbie Kubuntu user.
<Gregori> Hi
<ofv> Need to install package build-essentials and have no net connection.
<ofv> googling around, it seems that should be on the cdrom, but it isn't.
<ofv> How can I download install and install it manually?
<Gregori> you cant
<ofv> (I have net connection on another computer)
<Gregori> its metapackage
<Gregori> i had similar problem
<igee> hi all
<ofv> and how can I get out of this situation?
<Gregori> i dont remember which , but one of cds hadnt build-essentials on
<Gregori> i downloaded another
<Gregori> which version youre using?
<ofv> AMD64 arch, the one that comes with KDE 4.
<Gregori> kubuntu remix
<Gregori> yeah...
<Gregori> i was really pissed about that
<Gregori> i downloaded ubuntu and used it to install build-essentials
<ofv> Thanks, Gregori, I'll try that.
<Gregori> np
<BluesKaj> it's actaually sudo apt-get install build-essential , there no "s"
<BluesKaj> there is no "s"
<ofv> BluesKaj: tried that too.
<BluesKaj> and , no luck ?
<Gregori> ofv is right
<ofv> BluesKaj: no luck :-(
<Gregori> kubuntu remix doesnt have buold-essential on cd
<Gregori> build*
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos
<BluesKaj> just installed it myself
<ofv> BluesKaj: I have no net connection.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<definitely> hmm File Associations in System Settings not working. "The shared library was not found. Library "kcm_filetypes" not found" any ideas
<definitely>  ?
<ofv> the problem is that my net card isn't supported out of the box, and have to compile the driver, for that I need build-esential.
<BluesKaj> what are you using to chat with us ?
<BluesKaj> ofv ?
<ofv> another machine :-)
<powertool08> BluesKaj: telepathy :P
<Gregori> lol
<Gregori> ^_^
<geek> ofv: you can use another box to download packages,  using apt on cd IIRC
<BluesKaj> you can DL the driver to the other machine and copy it to some media an install it on the kubuntu machine
<geek> or compile the driver on another box, then i *think* use checkinstall (you will need to install this) instead of make install to make a deb
<geek> i think i've done it for webcam drivers but not network card drivers, but no reason it shouldn't worl
<ofv> sadly, that is my only Linux machine here, and the only one that supports AMD64.
<BluesKaj> no need to compile the driver on another pc just copy it to some media then load it on the linuxbox and then compile
<ofv> I'm downloading the Ubuntu DVD. Hope build-essential is there :-)
<geek> ubuntu dvd?
<Gregori> you dont need dvd
<geek> hmm
<Gregori> its on cd
<Gregori> im sure
<ofv> BluesKaj: it is a source driver. I need to compile it.
<Gregori> amd as one guy said
<geek> ofv: what he means is, build essential should be on the installer cd
<Gregori> you can use live cd
<Gregori> and apt
<Gregori> to download
<ofv> geek: that was discussed before. it isn't on the "remix" cd installer.
<nejode> ofv: how's your problem comming along?
<ofv> nejode: yesterday's problem is "solved" (need to check performance though).
<ofv> as you hinted, there are lots of complaints about Marvell's IDE.
<BluesKaj> ofv , check this : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/installing-build-essential-with-no-cd-668845/
<ofv> Now I"m trying to add support for the Atheros L1e network card.
<ofv> Thanks, BluesKaj, reading it now.
<nejode> ofv: have you tried the "all_generic_ide" option on boot?
<ofv> Nope. Nor tried the blacklist trick you suggested. Right now I'm stuck with the network card problem. It gave me a lot of headache.
<ofv> * avoid Asus P5Q Pro motherboard
<nejode> what card is it?
<ofv> Atheros L1e.
<nejode> I have an atheros card and it works "out of the box"
<ofv> Not for me. Even on WinXP had to install the driver from Asus CD to make it work.
<ofv> Linux doesn't detect it at all.
<BluesKaj> wireless ?
<ofv> nope. Plain old cable.
<BluesKaj> well, that makes it a bit easier :)
<ofv> BluesKaj: how?
<BluesKaj> less configging
<nejode> ofv: use a pci card... they are extremely cheap
<ofv> nejode: I'm starting to agree with you. I'll like to get this machine working ASAP, though, and there is no computer shop near me. (I'm on a rural zone).
<nejode> ...any realtek, 3com, sis, via, intel, etc chip should work
<Dragonath> hey, I have a synthesizer hooked up to my microphone port, I'm trying to record from it, however krec doesn't record anything, but I do hear the stuff I want to record from my speakers.. what's wrong?
<nejode> Dragonath: did you check your kmix settings?
<Dragonath> well yes
<Dragonath> the microphone slider is way up
<Dragonath> it's not on mute
<Dragonath> and while I don't really understand what the record button does, it doesn't seem too different from mute
<nejode> Dragonath? don't you have a line-in jack?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, configure krec to record from your line in , input
<Dragonath> yup but that's occupied by the cable coming from the tv tuner card :P
<nejode> ...there should be at least 3 jacks: line-in, mike and speakers
<BluesKaj> oops , I meant mic input
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> open krec and look at config krec or options or some such
<nejode> ofv: why don't you download the 5 packages that make up the build-essential meta-package?
<ofv> from where?
<ofv> is there a repository of stand-alone deb's?
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: there aren't many setting available
<nejode> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Dragonath> maybe the problem is that I installed krec separately, without kdemultimedia?
<nejode> ...you'll need: 1) libc6-dev orlibc-dev
<ofv> nejode: thanks, looking at it now. But I'm afraid there are much more than 5 packages involved, as those 5 depends on others (I know this is true for gcc, for instance)
<nejode> 2) gcc
<nejode> 3) g++
<abaddon> hi
<abaddon> have anyone use vlc?
<nejode> 4) make
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, open kmix and make sure the mic input is switched on
<nejode> 5) dpkg-dev
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: it is
<abaddon> ?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, then in the kmix switches , choose a mic input
<BluesKaj> !vlc | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<abaddon> do u know how to autoclose vlc after movie finish?
<BluesKaj> VLC works well on most media , abaddon
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: do you mean Mic-In mode?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: it's set to mic-in
<BluesKaj> mic-1 or mic-2 , Dragonath
<BluesKaj> either one
<jethph> hi
<abaddon> BluesKaj: do u know hot to autoclose vlc after movie finih?
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: there is no mic-1 or mic-2 there
<Dragonath> just a dropdown box called Mic-In Mode with 2 options: Mic-In and Center/LFE Output
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, on the switches tab in kmix ?
<BluesKaj> no mic select , on the right ?
<cbr> hello, what do i have to do to get the Suspend to RAM/Suspend to disk options working in KDE4's shutdown popup?
<cbr> is it necessary to install something?
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: no mic select dropdown on the right in switches tab
<BluesKaj> cbr, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> so you have just one mic input , make sure the mix input light is on as well as the mic input on the input-tab
<Dragonath> mix input?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, this audio setup is overly complicated and I find it confusing to, I wish some one would integrate all these setings in one application instead ahaving several apps that are linked together.
<chrisinajar> Hi, so i have a Minolta/QMS Magicolor 2200... I installed the package containing the cups drivers for it, but it still doesn't appear on the list of printers...
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: well the mic input slider is way up, it's not on mute and the record light is bright red
<Dragonath> however there is no mix input I can see :)
<Denise> someone knows what orbit is for?
<Dragonath> btw, how do I restart the artS daemon?
<veritas_> does anyone know how much compile speed differs if i use a 64-bit OS as opposed to a 32-bit OS?
<werhase> Tag zusammen..
<toti> Hey, I'm using kubuntu on my Eee. Everything works finde but when I close the lid and open it again the login dialog doesn't accept my password even if it's hundred percently correct
<toti> Normal Login works, is there a know issue like that, never had something like that before
<ForgeAus> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> newbie question: how does one "enable the  'universe' component"?
<ubuntu_> Is anyone here are is everyone just lurking or doing something else?
<trappist> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<WasTe[bRe]> i instaled firewall and uninstaled, and i dont have internet on my installed kubuntu [using live cd now and i have internet]
<WasTe[bRe]> its say config file is saved like [etc]somtnihg]ip.firewall where to find that file and will it recover my internet?
<JuJuBee> I am running 7.10 on a server and using NIS to deal with logins.  I use NFS to mount /home for users and DHCP for IP's.  Lately, for no aparent reason (at least that I can figure out), the students are logged in and suddenly they can do nothing and their workstations freeze and neet to be hard booted.  After the restart, they can not even log in.  I am guessing something is going on with NIS?  I tried to restart NIS on both the server and 
<JuJuBee> e sever and when it comes back up, dhcpd3-server will not start until I disable the internal interface and re-enable it.  After doing this, the students are able to log in adn work again.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me identify the problem?  I have to restart the sever at least 2x per day.
<_spm_Draget> Does anyone know where in the filesystem the settings for LPR printers are saved? The settings like which tray to use, etc.
<WasTe[bRe]> i instaled firewall and uninstaled, and i dont have internet on my installed kubuntu [using live cd now and i have internet]
<WasTe[bRe]> its say config file is saved like [etc]somtnihg]ip.firewall where to find that file and will it recover my internet?
<DaSkreech> Hi WasTe[bRe]
<WasTe[bRe]> hii DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you doing?
<DaSkreech> (Strange question to ask someone in a support channel I know)
<WasTe[bRe]> am bk
<WasTe[bRe]> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kk
<WasTe[bRe]> well
<WasTe[bRe]> why is strange questin?
<WasTe[bRe]> oh ok didnt understand u
<DexterF> how do I tell apt to never, ever install that F*CKING firefox-3? I didn't install it knowingly and today it starts up and messes with my profile and kill extensions
<DaSkreech> !onmy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about onmy
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> DexterF: Do you have Ubuntu-desktop installed?
<DexterF> oh this is just great, my ff2 profile is screwed, too! awesome! what do people find in this retarded mozilla crud?
<DexterF> DaSkreech: well, its kubuntu
<DaSkreech> And you installed Firefox?
<DexterF> ff2
<DexterF> right from the start
<DexterF> i have no idea how 3 got in here, i didn't install it because I had this happen before
<DexterF> I just hope I got a backup from the profile somewhere
<Wastet[bRe]> ha!
<Waste[bRe]> internet now works :D
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<rene> hejj
<chakie> is there really no way to have properly working flash in konqueror in hardy? for instance youtube pages work one time in five or less. if i keep reloading pages eventually i get a flash window and not just a gray rect
<chakie> the gray rects are no fun
<rene> is tehre any program to download music in kubuntu ?
<chakie> rene: download how?
<rene> to download music !!
<Gregori> umm
<Gregori> liek .. illegaly?
<Gregori> download
<rene> yes illegal
<Pici> !piracy | rene
<ubottu> rene: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DaSkreech> Are there ay tools to graphically visualise a network?
<DaSkreech> any
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> what you probably want is a Port scanner
<ForgeAus> knmap is the one I'd start looking at...
<ForgeAus> !knmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knmap
<ForgeAus> !info knmap
<ubottu> knmap (source: knmap): nmap graphical interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1225 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<ForgeAus> theres a really nice one for windows simply called Advanced Port Scanner (by radmin I think), it possibly works in wine, I havn't tried) also a program called network view (I think theres a demo of it around but its essentially a commercial app)  but both of them are windows, I don't know much of Linux equivalents...
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<vileam> Привет народ :) вот решил с гнома на кде перелезть :) если что можно ждать помощи?)
<Tm_T> !ru | vileam
<ubottu> vileam: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vileam> senks
<Gregori> lols
<vileam> i not normal dpeak english :)
<Gregori> i see :)
<LeeJunFan> uh, amarok2 - Seems like Amarok is going the windows/gnome way of - We assume you're too stupid to use this program in all it's envisioned gloriousness, so here's a version that's as dumb as we think you are.
<Gregori> i can read russian
<Gregori> i dont like the way it is going either, amarok
<Gregori> interface is awfull curently
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I lost all the playlist features/filters that I loved.
<Gregori> um
<Gregori> but
<Gregori> you know
<Gregori> it is beta...
<Gregori> you should do backup
<Gregori> oh
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but beta should have all the features in place. no biggie. I can use the old version .
<Gregori> i misunderstanded you
<Gregori> lol
<LeeJunFan> ah, I see what you thought I meant. hehe
<LeeJunFan> I didn't lose any data, just features aren't there any more.
<Gregori> i reqally like moodbar...
<Gregori> i miss it
<Gregori> and this plasma middle panel
<Gregori> i want to turn it off..
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, I decided I'd make a run with kde 4.1.1 last night and see if it was ready for me yet. Surprisingly no super annoyances other than kopete doesn't do gpg any more, and amarok is just lame.
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: They are rebuilding from scratch
<DaSkreech>  stuff will come back
<DaSkreech>  REad the blogs. The devs miss that stuff as well
<DaSkreech>  So there is no greater motivation :)
<Gregori> DaSkreech: are you joking?
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: I'm not getting knmap
<Gregori> in its beta phase
<Gregori> how they can rebuild it..
<Gregori> from scratch..
<ForgeAus> fair enough DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: I have to specify each computer?
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: I'm looking for a edge mapper
<DaSkreech> IE there are this many computers in the network there are this many gateways out of the network etc
<ForgeAus> havn't heard of an edge mapper before
<ForgeAus> good luck finding one tho :)
<DaSkreech> Gregori: It's in beta mode BECAUSE they rebuilt it from scratch
<ForgeAus> personally I think someone should write a new Finger/traceroute/ping/dns/etc netutil client for KDE...
<DaSkreech> !info kaboodle
<ubottu> kaboodle (source: kdemultimedia): light, embedded media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 147 kB, installed size 544 kB
<DaSkreech> 0_o
<Gregori> o_O
<ForgeAus> actually I might ask about that in #KDE itself
<DaSkreech> http://www.linux.com/feature/45923
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: See my reaction to !kaboodle now? :)
<master_> Ok.. So how can I install flash for firefox??
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: Looks like two good tools to submit to Ubuntu for inclusion
<Machtin> hi guys, could someone tell me how to restart my sftp-server? some time ago since i installed it, and i'd like to restart it because i just changed the /etc/ssh/sftp_config
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech feel free :)
<DaSkreech> Machtin: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Machtin> thanks!
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't know how to anyway
<Machtin> uh.. i don't have sshd? O.o
<DaSkreech> You probably don't have sftp then either
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: pong
<Tm_T> ?
<Machtin> DaSkreech: my sftp is up and running..
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: never mind I just figured it out
<Machtin> sftp-state returns "Server is up", plus a friend of mine can download from it
<DaSkreech> !info kaboodle | apachelogger see the description for this?
<ubottu> apachelogger see the description for this?: kaboodle (source: kdemultimedia): light, embedded media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 147 kB, installed size 544 kB
<DaSkreech> Machtin: Ah right how did you get sftp installed?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: what's wrong about it?
<DexterF> how do I prevent a package from bein installed? I created a -1 priority in apt/preferences but apt-cache-policy complains about the syntax
<Machtin> DaSkreech: I'd love to be able to tell you.. but i don't really remember. :/
<DaSkreech> http://www.kaboodle.org/ <--- apachelogger
<ForgeAus> nothign wrong about it just a naming ambiguity with a windows app
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: no the same app
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech the network mapper runs via wine, its not a native Linux app
<apachelogger> *not
<DaSkreech> I just went to grab the linux package and found out that it's a wine wapper so blllleah
<Machtin> might it be that the sftp really is an scp?
<ForgeAus> thats correct apache
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: http://www.hakubi.us/kaboodle/
<ForgeAus> the kaboodle in KDE is a small basic multimedia player...
<DaSkreech> Yeah which is now dragonplayer
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> that hurts
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Yeah I know
<DaSkreech> It looks pretty much like what I want too
<apachelogger> dragonplayer actualyl works
<apachelogger> *actually
<ForgeAus> dragonplayer is video I thought it was JuK or something that morphed into it...
<DaSkreech> A visual network edge mapper
<ForgeAus> my mistake I guess..
<DaSkreech> noatun I think
<apachelogger> kboodle just died
<DaSkreech> juk is just juk
<apachelogger> noatun also just died
<ForgeAus> ahh that must be the one
<DaSkreech> Damn vicious Amarok
<ForgeAus> noatun -> dragonplayer
<apachelogger> guys
<apachelogger> no seriously
<ForgeAus> Amarok gets lots of love...
<apachelogger> noatun -> mindwarped
<apachelogger> kbooblde -> mindwarped
<apachelogger> codein -> dragonplayer
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: can we have knetscan looked at for inclusion ?
<apachelogger> amarok -> amarok 2
<DaSkreech> codein! :)
<apachelogger> *codeine even
<DaSkreech> Who put a c in there?
<apachelogger> mxcl
<ForgeAus> I don't really use it so I wouldn't know
<ForgeAus> ahh.... thats the one codein! definitely!... thats right I remember now
<apachelogger> the uber lorder of UI design
<Machtin> DaSkreech: i have /etc/init.d/ssh
<Machtin> but restarting that one doesn't really solve the problem
<DaSkreech> Machtin: Thats it then
<apachelogger> !info knetscan intrepid
<ubottu> Package knetscan does not exist in intrepid
<Machtin> humm.. strange
<ForgeAus> well knetscan is hosted on sourceforge
<ForgeAus> but its a .tar.gz so no .deb for it :(
<apachelogger> what is knetscan?
<DaSkreech> I'd ask for fe3d as well but I know that's not your line of work
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: I think it's what I'm looking for
<DaSkreech> A visual network edge mapper
<apachelogger> Last Update: Jun 16 2002
<apachelogger> dead
<ForgeAus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/knetscan/
<apachelogger> knetscan -> mindwarped
<DaSkreech> I'm confused
<ForgeAus> KnetScan is a full featured front end for the following net tools: nmap , ping , traceroute , whois. You can also print and save your results. Think of it as an ALL-IN-ONE net analizer tool. It is a reunion of kpinger , knmapfe , ktroute + whois client
<DaSkreech> how  does SF register activity?
<DaSkreech> it says it has 64% activity last week
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<apachelogger> knetscan  1.0  June 16, 2002
<ForgeAus> whats mindwarped? do you know of any other kde ping/troute/finger/whois/dns/etc clients?
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: yeah looks dead
<apachelogger> a) it is KDE 3 which makes me pretty much not want to include it b) it hasn't seen improvement since 2002
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: no inclusion, sorry
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Yeah dropped the ball on that one
<DaSkreech> I don't expect any KDE4 tools of that maturity in a while :(
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: you can certainly contact the developer of knetscan
<apachelogger> I guess if that thing works reasonable well we can get him some promotion ;-)
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: On the other hand if you want to make fun of MCSE guys you can look at http://projects.icapsid.net/fe3d/raw-attachment/wiki/ScreenShots/fe3d-0.11-01.png
<apachelogger> oioi
 * apachelogger is wondering where a poor developer can buy groupies
<DaSkreech> blauzhal ?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son...
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom?
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<Tm_T> no groupies for you, back to your homework
<apachelogger> meh
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: Kaboodle is very WIndows 3.1 though :(
 * DaSkreech goes to apachelogger's back window and sneaks him out
 * apachelogger hands DaSkreech a cookie and hides on the kubuntu-bug-mountain
<DaSkreech> Grr  there has to be a visual network mapper somewhere in the world of Linux
<zolomon> Could anyone tell me if I can get my Creative Sound Blaster XtremeGamer card to work on Kubuntu? Last time I checked you couldn't.
<DaSkreech> Creative has been very linux hostile recently
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech lke I said earlier your best bet might be wine + Advanced Port Scanner (handy nice little util, more win98/winxp than win3.11)
<ForgeAus> assuming it works
<DaSkreech> which is very strange since they started OpenAl and the cards they seel have much better chance of traction in the Linux market
<alesan> hi
<ForgeAus> admittedly thats not in the "world of Linux" but I don't know a better option for you
<DaSkreech> hi alesan
<ForgeAus> and the "visualizaiton" side is really only a tree control...
<alesan> I use my laptop and every few cycles of suspend, the application than manages the network connections can not detect network devices anymore and I have to reboot to re-enable it
<alesan> anyway, if I give a dhclient or work with iwconfig/ifconfig, I can start the network with no problems
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech try searching for topology?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<alesan> which service should I restart to re-enable the 'graphical' tool?
<ForgeAus> since thts what you want? a topological map of the network right?
<DaSkreech> alesan: network?
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: Yeah
<alesan> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> manually you'd have to use something like kivio to make one...
<ForgeAus> I know Visio has that capability but I don't think Kivio has those kinda shapes yet... so maybe you'd need to make them yourself...
<ForgeAus> or import the symbology, but then all it needs is some design placement some interconnecting lines and voila!
<ForgeAus> however the discovery of nodes is not handled that way...
<zolomon> Thanks for the help. I'll see if I can't google up something. IIRC correctly I might've found some work in progress last time I looked.
<DaSkreech> alesan: The network service I would think you would have to restart
<ForgeAus> (manually diagramming the netmap would assume you already know the nodes)
<DaSkreech> Not sure I follow the problem but ...
 * DaSkreech throws in 0.02
<alesan> DaSkreech: you mean /etc/init.d/network restart ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> !info lanmap
<ubottu> lanmap (source: lanmap): Network discovery tool that produces nice 2d images. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1+svn20060307-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 198 kB, installed size 596 kB
<pteague_work> where do i set up screensaver & screen locking
<alesan> DaSkreech: it didn't help.
<pteague_work> nm, just found it
<ForgeAus>  there you go! :)
<DaSkreech> alesan: our network doesn't work after being in suspend?
<ForgeAus> sounds perfect for what your asking for
<alesan> Da
<alesan> DaSkreech: I have to configure it manually with ifconfig or dhclient
<alesan> the graphical tool says: no network device found
<ForgeAus> alesan you use a static IP?
<ForgeAus> in kcontrol (and/or System settings) you can do all that
<alesan> ForgeAus: no
<alesan> I switch between different wired and wireless networks
<ForgeAus> so you really just need a dhcp release, renew?
<alesan> I would only need to 'reset' the tool and let it find the network devices again
<alesan> ForgeAus: no, I need the tool to show me the networks and choose which one I prefer
<DaSkreech> ah
<ForgeAus> that would be handy to build into knetscan :) lol
<DaSkreech> knetworkmanager?
<DaSkreech> no netscan is very much an admin tool
<alesan> DaSkreech: possibly
<DaSkreech> knetworkmanager I think is what you a eusing
<DaSkreech> KDE4 ?
<alesan> yes it is called knetworkmanager
<alesan> no kde3
<ForgeAus> the visual ifconfig/dhcp release/renew thing I meant DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Right that used to work for me
<DaSkreech> Course I never used to suspend
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: It works grand though :)
<DaSkreech> !info snappea
<ubottu> snappea (source: snappea): a program for creating and studying hyperbolic 3-manifolds. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0d3-20ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<DaSkreech> 0_o
<ahmos> hi, I need  a programme for appending video files
<DaSkreech> ahmos: cat
<ahmos> DaSkreech: thank you and going to try it
<DaSkreech> ahmos: Hope your files aren't too big
<ahmos> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> cause cat myhugefile.ogv myhugefilesequel.ogv > myepicmovieinlengthandsize.ogv isn't friendly to hard drives
<ahmos> ah..
<ahmos> DaSkreech: what about avidemux
<jussi01> kdenlive isnt bad
<DaSkreech> ahmos: all three work
<ahmos> another question please , there are programmes available in gtk and qt4 version ,which one i should install?
<DaSkreech> ahmos: If you are using KDE qt4
<ahmos> ok Thank you  DaSkreech
<ahmos> ;)
<ahmos> thank you too jussi01
<gx009> when are is flash schedule to just work right in koqueror
<stefan-f> Hello :) the bacula-director package that comes today is broken, dpkg --configure -a anf aptitude instal -f isnt helping. The new package find alot of misconfiguration in bacula-dir.conf, and it was running... sh...
<stefan-f> what to do?
<gx009> while having FF3 installed, did a little research on how to get flash working on konqueror .. deinstalled FF3 and koqueror also stops playing flash content.. meh wth..
<ka> Any RAID experts in?
 * ForgeAus tosses ka a sheild and a hardhat
<ka> Tell me about it
<ForgeAus> ... I'd have to say RAID, JBOD, LVM, etc is not my forte
<ForgeAus> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ForgeAus> that might help tho
<ka> The thing is, I followed one of the RAID guides and set a RAID1 up but then I deliberately trashed one of the partitions and all the data was lost. Which didn't seem to make it a very effective RAID to me ;-)
<ForgeAus> afaik its fairly comprehensive
<ForgeAus> raid1 isn't very effective
<ForgeAus> you need level say 4 or so before you get much redundancy that works...
<ka> Yeah, but if you lose one partition, you shouldn't lose all your data. I understood that it was a basic mirror
<ForgeAus> parity, striping and mirroring...
<ForgeAus> uh raid1? not sure
<ka> Wikipedia: "RAID 1 (mirrored disks) uses two (possibly more) disks which each store the same data, so that data is not lost as long as one disk survives."
<ForgeAus> I forgot the levels
<ForgeAus> well one would assume your right then
<ForgeAus> but again I'm no raid expert so I wouldn't know why
<ka> What I wanted to do is to just configure two partitions as RAID then set up a RAID1 array on them.
<ka> OK, thanks
<ForgeAus> JBOD is basically multiple disks into one volume
<ka> Are you any good with how to autostart services? ;-)
<ForgeAus> hehe init.d?
<ForgeAus> uh I think system-settings has an applet to add services
<ka> Well, I installed samba under Kubuntu 8.04.1 but the system config dialog says it's set to autostart but it doesn't
<ka> but if I manually start it, it does
<ForgeAus> uh check your startup then it may have an error trying to start it or you might need to configure it
<ka> Where would I look for that (new to Linux)
<ka> ?
<ForgeAus> (to switch out of the kubuntu screen with the progress bar during startup use virtual terminals - ie, control + alt + an F key)
<ForgeAus> ctrl+alt+F7 is afaik the default one for the gui screen
<ka> Would I find it in a log somewhere?
<ForgeAus> but in ctrl+alt+F1 and/or F8 you should be able to see what the login is doing
<ka> You mean on boot?
<ForgeAus> um I'm not sure if or how to do a bootlog...
<ForgeAus> there may be one
<ForgeAus> yes on boot
<ForgeAus> (during the Kubuntu logo screen with the blue progress bar)
<ghostcube> samba is normally started by inet.d
<ka> OK. I'll try that. But, if there was an error, wouldn't I get one when I tried to manually start it?
<ForgeAus> control alt F2-6 will just be text modes, F1 is the base one but by default afaik it switches to F8 during startup somehow...
<ghostcube> have u set the start methd to a different one
<ForgeAus> you'd think so ka
<ka> All I did was install it, then I have been in the system settings and made sure that the "auto start" box was ticked for the process
<ka> But it doesn't autostart
<ForgeAus> ghostcube? ok well you seem to know what your talkinga bout
<ghostcube> ka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<ForgeAus> yes ka so I'm assuming it tries to run that but causes an error thus doesn't start
<ghostcube> can u set there start by inet
<ForgeAus> since your saying post startup its not started...
<ghostcube> ForgeAus: then he wouldnt be able to start manually
<ForgeAus> (that you have to start it manually that way)
<ForgeAus> ok ghostcube :)
<Darkrift2> my laptop has a modem in it.... should i be able to fax documents (pdf's) using this?
<ghostcube> :) so its an daemon he wont start if config is bad
<ka> (she)
<ForgeAus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure is a good start :)
<Darkrift2> and if so, what would i need to install
<ka> It says it's best run as a daemon. Is that a "non autostarted" daemon?
<ghostcube> nah its started by /etc/init.d/
<ForgeAus> no deamons are just server apps running in the background usually
<ForgeAus> its not about if it is autostarted or not
<ForgeAus> (that is the term deamon isn't)
<ghostcube> ka check the runlevels in systemsettings
<ka> Yeah, I know. I just wanted to check
<ka> How might I do that?
<ghostcube> if the smbd and nmbd are added to the ruunlevels
<ghostcube> open systemsettings advanced
<ForgeAus> you can also install a sysv editor from adept...
<SeanTater2> I added "blacklist agpgart" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but lsmod | grep agp still lists agpgart after a restart. Is that supposed to happen?
<ka> In system services?
<ghostcube> yes
<gx009> samba is designed to start on boot.. so your samba conf is bad ..
<ka> Samba is listed. It says "Start at boot" and "not running"
<ka> I don't think it's bad as I can start it manually and it works
<ForgeAus> gx009 I agree, some error is happening during your startup as samba tries to boot
<ka> I also ran testparm and had no errors
<ForgeAus> I'm not familiar with testparm
<ka> It checks your samba config amongst other things
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ka> The thing is, if I manually start samba now I'll get no errors and it'll work perfectly
<ghostcube> how are u starting it ?
<ForgeAus> ka which would make one assume that it should work on boot, but obviously its not
<ForgeAus> which is why I was hoping you'd read the error on bootup
<ForgeAus> it should tell yu why
<cosmofield> hi, do kde have a keyboard shortcut for adding extra desktops?
<ka> "/etc/init.d/samba start"
<ghostcube> ?? this works ?
<ka> Yes
<ka> Says "OK"
<SeanTater2> ForgeAus: Is there no info about it not starting in /var/log?
<ubuntu> Hmmm
<mhall> Hello all. Can you tell me the URL of some docs on the basic use of Kubuntu? I am giving a Kubuntu PC to my girlfriend because Windows sucks, and I'd like to be able to give her some kind of user manual. The best I could find is https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html but that seems pretty out of date.
<ForgeAus> cosmo if it doesn't I'd be suprised if you couldn't make one
<ubuntu> Any 1 Know How 2 Install Mozilla
<ka> This run level in the system settings is "Multiuser mode (2)"
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> SeanTater2 does /var/log have a bootlog of some kind?
<mhall> ubuntu: if you mean firefox you can install it with synaptic
<mhall> ubuntu: just look for the firefox package
<ForgeAus> ubuntu you mean seamonkey?
<ForgeAus> or just firefox?
<mhall> ubuntu: if you mean old-school mozilla browser that's a different package.
<SeanTater2> ForgeAus: To be honest I don't know what would be logged in there, but sudo grep -R "query" /var/log is easy to do and will show you if there's anything related to samba
<Darkrift2> anyone here know how to setup fax?
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install mozilla
<mhall> ubuntu: you can search for exactly what you want to install using packages.ubuntu.com
<Darkrift2> when i tried to send one, it said /usr/bin/fax not found
<ForgeAus> mhall its adept in kubuntu not synaptic
<ghostcube> ka should be in all till 5
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: try typing fax into a terminal and then pressing enter. You should get an error that tells you to run another command that will fix that.
<mhall> ForgeAus: word? i thought adept only did updates... i'm new to kubuntu but i've used debian since 1997
<Darkrift2> ahh
<ForgeAus> hehe well you know more about debian than I do
<mhall> ForgeAus: I couldn't realistically give a Debian PC to my GF though; her poor lil Russian head would explode. :-)
<ForgeAus> but no your wrong about the update thing
<ka> ghostcube, yes, it is
<ForgeAus> Adept has many parts...
<ghostcube> and start on boot ismarked ?
<ForgeAus> adept_batch adept_manager, etc...
<ka> Yes, it is
<mhall> ForgeAus: Yeah I never tried it... I'm the text package management type. :-)
<mhall> I want to die of carpal tunnel!
<ghostcube> ka cd /var/log/amba
<ghostcube> ka cd /var/log/samba
<mhall> That way I'll know at least I went down in flames with a cause.
<ForgeAus> sorry cli is not my forte
<Darkrift2> ok, so dev/modem doesnt exist... i need to find drivers somehow i take it
<mhall> ForgeAus: yeah... it's grungy
<ghostcube> look into the smbd log and the nmbd log
<ForgeAus> I'm to faulty for it :)
<mhall> ForgeAus: some people have asked me to teach them CLI
<ka> which log?
<ka> I checked the boot log - no reference to samba in it
<mhall> ForgeAus: but i can't do that... it's like teaching them to manufacture sausage
<mhall> ForgeAus: it's better if they don't know
<mhall> ForgeAus: :-P
<ForgeAus> oh I tend to know what I'm doing in CLI I just need more feedback/fault tolerance to be comfy...
<ghostcube> log.smbd ka
<mhall> ForgeAus: yeah... i've done some heinous things to my stuff in CLI
<ghostcube> the daemon logs
<mhall> ForgeAus: i tend to get my feedback and fault tolerance using raid5 and lots of tar.bz2 files :-P
<ForgeAus> rofl :)
<mhall> But I wonder what's the right Getting Started Guide for Kubuntu... I could only find an ancient one.
<ForgeAus> at least you have the option of raid5 :) I only have 2 hdd's
<ka> OK there are some items from the last boot in that log
<SeanTater2> ka: try this: sudo grep -Rin "samba" "/var/log" <- That's what I do to find logs about a program -- just $0.02
<mhall> I mean I guess it's pretty similar to Windows... but it would still be nice.
<Darkrift2> whats the first step to go about installing a modem?
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: do you mean that fax program?
<Darkrift2> no, that works now
<Darkrift2> but it says /dev/modem is not found
<SeanTater2> Ah -- okay
<Darkrift2> and my laptop has one built in... not sure where to start
<ForgeAus> mhall I don't know
<SeanTater2> That's a bit different
<ForgeAus> I just used chat here as my platform to understanding kubuntu
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: have you checked the wiki?
<ForgeAus> but I was a windows user previously
<ForgeAus> not a debian one
<Darkrift2> no, but ill go check there now
<ForgeAus> so you have much of a headstart on me
<mhall> ForgeAus: LOL hopefully I don't get taken out with a poison dart to the leg... you never can be sure with Russian girls.
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: I think most software modems are supported but I've never used one so I'm not very knowledgable about it.
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ka> OK, from around the last boot time, in this log there is nmdb->ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists.
<ka> nmdb create_subnets: unable to create any subnet from given interfaces. nmbd is terminating
<ForgeAus> I find it helps having people to ask instead of endless guides to read
<ka> auth: create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<gx009> thus samba shutsdown
<ForgeAus> guides that you forget what you were looking for before you even get halfway through rofl
<ForgeAus> ahh so there is a samba config fault!
<ka> Well, why does it start if I do it manually without reporting errors?
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm
<ka> Also, in the samba config, there is only a guest share. No users are set up
<ForgeAus> thats a very good question!
<ka> i.e. I don't need to set up any users
<ka> As anyone can access it
<Darkrift2> wiki didnt give me much to go on
<ForgeAus> there isn't an everyone group in linux?
<Darkrift2> from what i can see its a generic modem, what is the usual first step in installing new hardware
<ka> The other thing is that i've used the same config before. With Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) and it started fine via the services dialog under Gnome
<Darkrift2> all my other hw was already installed so havent had to do this before
<ka> hmm. Is it possible that it will manually start as I am using "sudo" ?
<gx009> i found that there is some kind of conflict in how knetworkmanager do its thing..
<ForgeAus> ka does ubuntu have a gui config at all for samba?...
<ForgeAus> last I saw it was all manually editing a .conf file
<gx009> as opposed to gnome network manager
<ka> No, it doesn't but then I never needed one
<ForgeAus> at least kde has a kcontrol app (or system-settings applet if you like) for it :)
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: Each type of hardware is different. They are often totally different.
<ka> So does Gnome
<gx009> its called swat , ForgeAus
<Darkrift2> whats the command to see a list of all detected hw again?
<ka> lspci ?
<ForgeAus> Samba Web Administration Toolkit? or something like that?
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: For a modem I would first check that it's attached: with lspci (typed in a terminal)
<ForgeAus> yes ka
<Darkrift2> there was something else someone had me try last time, but ill see if its tehre
<gx009> !swat
<ForgeAus> lspci
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Darkrift2> dont see it there
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ka> I've found some post about the smbd process requiring write permissions on /etc/samba/smbpasswd otherwise you get the error I see. I don't recall messing with the permissions before but that might explain why, if I run it via sudo, it works (?)
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: Usually you
<gx009> sounds like you're getting closer
<ka> How can I set permissions for a process?
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: *oops -- sorry for the incomplete line* -- you get only the manfuacturer's name really
<SeanTater2> Darkrift2: maybe a line that's as "modem" in it somewhere?
<Darkrift2> ill grep
<Darkrift2> nothing with modem or 56
<SeanTater2> ka: when it's already started?
<ka> Well, this post talks about the process having the right permissions....so presumably you either set the permissions for the process or make the file it's trying to access accessible
<mhall> Samba is a cryptic beast, sometimes.
<SeanTater2> ka: Before it's started, chmod will work, but I've never changed it when it's running, (though the process itself can run setuid if it's root)
<mhall> But that's what happens when you reverse engineer and reimplement a total bullshit system. :-D
<ka> setuid?
<ka> I'm relatively new to Linux ;-)
<ka> Well, I can stop samba if I have to
<gx009> !language mhall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language mhall
<ka> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2663 2008-07-25 07:33 samba
<ka> residing in /etc/init.d
<SeanTater2> ka: It would only work with a python terminal or similar. I doubt it's what you're looking for. Sorry.
<ghostcube> ka still not starting ?
<Darkrift2> damn
<ghostcube> u can try swat but for swat u need inetutils-inetd
<ghostcube> to get it started
<ka> Well, I can start samba manually but I don't understand why it won't start automatically. This post suggests that smdb requires the right permissions to acces the password file
<ghostcube> ka install it should run
<v6lur> hi, is there a dcop handle for switching to desktop x?
<ghostcube> i never did anything on my samba machines to start smbd
<ghostcube> onlyto get swat working
<ka> Well, I don't want to install a load of things that I don't particularly need. I didn't need to install that before to get it working under Gnome
<gx009> but samba is for admistration after bootup.. the issue is why is samba not starting on boot up..
<gx009> i mean swat is
<ka> Yes, agreed
<ghostcube> gx009: yeah for sure
<ghostcube> i dont get why smbd isnt going to work
<ghostcube> ka what kubuntu isa this
<ka> 8.04.1
<ghostcube> kde4 ?
<ka> There is this post. This has the same errors as I have: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist%40lists.debian.org/msg231565.html
<ka> No, 3.5. KDE4 is pants
<Jampiter> Hi, can someone tell me what the package for the 386 kernel is called? I want to remove it.
<gx009> (kde4 has a long way to go .. am wondering how they gonna meet the 8.10 release date)
<udai> hello
<Tm_T> KDE4 <3
<udai> bonjour
<ka> I expected 4.1 to be stable. I tried it. It wasn't
<ka> But anyway...that doesn't explain the samba problem
<Tm_T> ka: 3.80 was stable here
<gx009> out of the box, kde4 is creepy
<ka> I installed 4.1 and within 20 mins the task bar has vanished (like an old oak table)
<ka> Never to return
<ka> So it went into the bin
<ghostcube> wth is smbd causing to not start
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<ghostcube> puh
<ka> OK, so is it possible that samba won't work because I purely have a guest share and I never actually added any user?
<alpha> heya, can someone answer a few newbie questions regarding setting up a pop3/smtp server, not really a question on how to set it up, more the dynamics of email, I will be using kubuntu hardy and I have figured trying somehting called vhcs
<ghostcube> Jampiter: linux-image-2.6.24-19
<ghostcube> uname -r  Jampiter
<ghostcube> is telling what
<Jampiter> Great :) Thanks
<ka> Also, if I can't get it to start some other way, is there a way of me being able to run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start" after boot in some script ?
<Jampiter> Is that specifically the 306 kernel and not the Kubuntu default?
<ghostcube> sure an sh script in the autostart folder
<ka> but it needs the root password (?)
<Pici> !sudo
<Jampiter> I DLed the 386 one to see if I could get a driver to work
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ghostcube> Jampiter: ah ok wait a moment
<Jampiter> Cheers :)
<alpha> I understand the smtp side to a degree, client connects, mail is sent from client to server, then forwarded to destination, I think...
<ghostcube> Jampiter: linux-image-2.6.24-19-386
<gx009> if samba is working fine (with the exception of starting on boot) i wouldnt try any changes..  it doesnt take that long to start it from terminal anyway
<Jampiter> Excellent :) Thanks :D
<ka> I don't want to always have to log in to start it, though.
<ghostcube> kamake a .sh script inside the command
<ka> How do I do that ?
<alpha> but how do I get mail sent to my home machine instead of my isp, would it be me@myipadress?
<ka> I know how to make an sh script. If I create it "as root" will it not require any "sudo" in it to get samba to start?
<ghostcube> hmmm good question
<ka> e.g. I have a "gowithsamba.sh" which I create as root which I put into my autostart folder than contains "/etc/init.d/samba start" in it ?
<ghostcube> just try it :)
<ghostcube> wont do any harm
<Pici> ka: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ka> OK
<gx009> sounds logical .. it belongs to its creator
<ghostcube> Pici: gettings samba to start
<ghostcube> :)
<gx009> on boot up
<Pici> It should start at boot.
<ghostcube> we know
<ka> Pici: I have a guest share set up in samba. But samba won't start on boot even though it is set to do so in the system settings tab thingy
<Pici> ka: Does it start manually?
<ka> It moans about "create_builtin_(administrators|users): Failed to create (Administrators|Users)"
<ka> Yes, it does
<ka> and works fine
<ka> one sec. afk
<Jampiter> Is there a way to change the startup image to that of a different version of Ubuntu? I installed with a Kubuntu CD but now I have all the packages for every version I think the Ubuntu logo would be more appropriate. Can anyone help me?
<Pici> ka: Are you sure its actually not starting? It looks like that 'error' might be normal.
<ghostcube> ka have u ever tried an /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ghostcube> if it is running after boot
<ghostcube> or stop
<ka> I know it doesn't start because I can't access the machine after I boot it. If I log in, I can manually start it. If I do the 'restart', it says that there is nothing to stop, but then starts samba (after boot)
<ka> So, it's not running
<ka> But can be started manually without problems
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> never had this before lol
<ghostcube> and i run 5  smbd machines
<ghostcube> :|
<gx009> we are raining over wet.. test that idea of creating that script
<ka> Well, I do have a habit of breaking things ;-)
<ghostcube> gx009: lol yeah would be a try
<ka> OK, so I'll try that
<ka> Next question ;-) Anyone good with RAID ?
<ka> I want to set up a RAID1. I want to take two partitions on two disks and designate them as RAID (without having to go through the alt install process as described in quite a few guides). I then want to set up a RAID1 mirroring system on these two partitions but access them as one drive.
<ka> What I'd also like to do is to test it (as last time I did, it didn't work as I expected). So, I'd want to be able to reinstall Ubuntu as though the Ubuntu installation got completely trashed, then be able to re-access the RAID. I'd also like to be able to show myself that I can trash one of the RAID partitions but then still access my data. Otherwise, I'll just stick to rsyncing between two partitions on two drives.
<Jampiter> Nevermind - got an answer now :)
<gx009> have you tried backing up your samba settings and just reinstall .. ?  this is a risky suggestion by the way.. but i dont rely on samba that much so i dont mind trashing it.. dont know about you
<ka> No, I have no reliance on it. I only use it to share music to some Windows laptops via wifi
<ka> But it'd be nice if it worked ;-)
<gx009> if that script test also fails .. then you could try this , i guess
<ka> OK, thanks
<ka> Incidentally, where is the autostart folder?
<ghostcube> ~/.kde/Autostart
<ka> OK, thanks
<ScarFreewill[S]> can I remove the dependencies off wine 1.1.4 to make it install on my old 7.10 kubuntu, or is there and other way :S
<bentob0x> is it normal to have a good 30 python processes in kde system guard?
<ScarFreewill[S]> no bentob0x u prolly installed programs that do that,
<ScarFreewill[S]> unless u are updating from 7.10 to 8.10 30times
<bentob0x> what kind of program would do that?
<bentob0x> didn't update
<ScarFreewill[S]> I don't really know soz :(, python related programs :S
<ghostcube> benklop: any applets ?
<ghostcube> any docks with applets ?
<gx009> its kind of sad that the only way i can have out of the box wifi using kde4 is by adding it as a session to ubuntu.. kubuntu has failed me
<gx009> thanks gnome
<sammy> hello all i just installed kubuntu intrepid and my bcm 4306 worked with the hardware installer
 * gx009 goes to cry in darkest corner
<ghostcube> why is k3b marked as keeped back in disto-upgrade but it works for manually installation ?
<ghostcube> strange
<sammy> gx009 i just got wifi working with intrepid
<gx009> however, am totally digging kubuntu 8.04 for my desktop (good thing i dont need wifi for it either)
<ScarFreewill[S]> can I remove the dependencies off wine 1.1.4 to make it install on my old 7.10 kubuntu, or is there and other way :S
<gx009> i could make kubuntu 8.10 'work' .. but i was expecting a different experience..
<sammy> i couldnt get m to work im so happy its taken me 4 days i finally got now yea
<ghostcube> ScarFreewill[S]: cant u update ?
 * gx009 runs apt-get update 
<bentob0x> ok could anybody help me with understanding what's happening to my long list of at least 50 python processes?
<bentob0x> I just rebooted
<bentob0x> and it's right there
<ForgeAus> scarFree the dependancies of wine 1.1.4 are there for a reason I think
<edu> hola
<bentob0x> their parent thread is kdeinit
<ghostcube> bentob0x: can u pastebin an output
<bentob0x> sure, what output do you want?
<bentob0x> found the problem ghostcube: ps -aux | grep python pointed me to some amarok script
<bentob0x> thx
<student_> how can you instal sea monkey
<student_> I'm sory I'm a beginer
<student_> if i'm not in the right spot can i be directed somewhere
<artur_> hello
<zolomon> Hello all! I wonder, how come I can change my screen update rate on Windows to 70, 72, 80 and some other Hz but only to 50 and 51 while on Kubuntu with the same graphics card? I've downloaded the driver for my Nvidia GeForce 7950GT.
<gecko2000> My sound just "stopped" working, and it's saying something about Xine can't find any sound drivers?????
<marko> hello I would like to install kubuntu, but it appears busy box...anybody know whatss wrong ?
<gecko2000> was working yesterday and now today nothing..
<gecko2000> how would i fix the sound issue?
<artur_> hello! I search peple from Poland
<tinin> artur_ yo
<tinin> artur me
<sbucat> hello i have a problem with sharing
<nicobrain> hello
<sbucat> i have installed samba then i have removed with purge but when i go into konqueror i can see all the resources
<nicobrain> i tested kde4 today, i have loaded a plasma-theme from kde-look ... but how do i install that?
<Freddy2> hello
<nicobrain> hello?
<Freddy2> today i'm having a remaining package update (k3b) but after trying to update it keeps "updatable" (i'm using the graphic tool)
<Freddy2> is there any way to upgrade this single packet at the command line?
<Freddy2> (i think the upgrade option of apt-get is for the whole system, isnt it?)
<artur_> are there people, who live in Japan?
<Freddy2> oh, i see.. with the graphic tool you can request an upgrade, which seems to need a lib upgrade
<Tm_T> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Tm_T> har
<kaptnemo> afternoon all
<cosmofield> Hi
<nate_> #Ubuntu
<nate_> is this for ubuntu?
<Tm_T> yes
<nate_> okay
<kaptnemo> anyone able to maybe offer a lil help getting my 3945ABG wireless card to work??
<kaptnemo> PLZ?
<Tm_T> nate_: or, more like, this is for Kubuntu
<nate_> gahh. how do i get to ubuntu
<nate_> i tried #Ubuntu
<nate_> not workin
<nate_> lol
<nate_> nvm
<nate_> gay
<Tm_T> erp
<kaptnemo> anyone?
<kaptnemo> =)
<Tm_T> !anyone | kaptnemo
<ubottu> kaptnemo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tinin> kaptnemo it should work out of the box
<tinin> mine did
<kaptnemo> well if pulls up my network
<kaptnemo> but I can't get loged on wirelessly
<kaptnemo> input my wep and it just kicks it back
<tinin> don't use wep
<tinin> share your connection ;)
<tinin> with the world
<kaptnemo> lol
<kaptnemo> I could be nice I suppose
<tinin> kaptnemo you can try different applications like wlassistant
<ForgeAus> hehe silly unofficial ubuntu derivitives don't they realize all the derived ones just have their own little repositories you can add onto your ubuntu or kubuntu installation at will
<tinin> or wifi-radar kaptnemo
<benklop> ghostcube: what?
<kaptnemo> ty I'll give those a try
<K`zan> Anyone know of a tool to fix / identify bad MP3s?  Short of loading them one by one to see what hangs the player?
<ghostcube> ??
<ForgeAus> want dreamlinux's dockbar, add dreamlinux's repo, want enlightenment from OzOS add its repo! hehe :).... voila! even MintOS!
<ghostcube> benklop: eh ?
<ForgeAus> although most of them are gnomeGTK based additional packages and totally unnecessary...
<benklop> ghostcube: it looks like you asked me "any applets?{"
<benklop> oh, i see now that you probably used my name by accident
<ghostcube> benklop: ah so u told me u fixed it i doesnt stayd any longer on the prob :)
<benklop> that explains it, since i had no idea what you were talking about
<ghostcube> benklop: could be i meant an other guy tab fault
<ghostcube> then sorry for the mistake
<ghostcube> :)
<benklop> its no problem :)
<ghostcube> :)
<K`zan> OK,guess there is nothing for linux, guess I'll have to look for wincrap stuff.  Thanks anyhow.
<kaptnemo> Hey Tm thanks for the help wlanassistant worked!
<Guest70685> hi all
<Guest70685>  i've got a question
<Guest70685> anyone herer ?
<definitely> i am here, but i am not sure if i can help, but i could try
<rickest> Guest70685: just ask, intros not necessary
<rickest> Guest70685: what you want, what you did, what you expected, what you got instead
<Guest70685> in kopete
<Guest70685> how do you connect as another user/email adress
<rickest> no idea, might try #kopete
<Guest70685> thanks
<gecko2000> i'm having sound issues, anyone able to help?
<rramalho> hi
<Kieren[Laptop]> Hello
<rramalho> i've just installed kubuntu on a Acer Aspire One
<rramalho> but i can't install the wifi
<rramalho> the madwifi thing doesn't work
<Danu> Hi i need help how do i install kbfx themes?
<Danu> please
<raylu> rramalho, i have no idea what wireless chipset you're using, but try ndiswrapper
<raylu> !hi Kieren[Laptop]
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> death.
<raylu> !hi | Kieren[Laptop]
<ubottu> Kieren[Laptop]: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Danu> please
<rramalho> raylu: there's a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne and i'm following it
<rramalho> but it fails when i get to the wireless part
<rramalho> it says to download the source for the madwifi
<rramalho> compile and install
<rramalho> i did that and sometimes it detects my network
<rramalho> but it can't connect
<raylu> that probably means you're just having wireless config issues
<raylu> not so much hardware/driver issues. what kind of network is it?
<rramalho> well it works with 5 more wireless devices... it's a Apple Time Capsule
<raylu> huh?
<rramalho> WPA2
<raylu> it = ?
<raylu> are you referring to your router?
<rramalho> yeah
<raylu> when i said wireless config issues, i meant with your computer
<raylu> i'm sure your router is fine
<rramalho> lol
<rramalho> ok
<raylu> have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu ?
<mark_> hey, is it correct that kubuntu kde4 is hardly translated
<raylu> i assume you've already asked in #kubuntu-es? it's unlikely any of us would know
<mark_> well people here develop, but i asked there also,
<mark_> thx anyway ;)
<roldyx> hello, when I press ctrl-Esc, I cant open window process
<roldyx> why?
<vilhelm> ooh feels so good to be back in ubuntu guys :D
<vilhelm> been playing some games in windows for the last 2 weeks :D
<WebGuest1> hi i'm having problems with my xorg.conf: http://paste.linuxassist.net/9023 <-- xorg.conf, http://paste.linuxassist.net/9018 <-- error using vesa
<WebGuest1> http://paste.linuxassist.net/9019 <-- error using nv
<raylu> your nv paste seems to be cut off
<raylu> and your vesa error seems to be a simple misconfiguration
<WebGuest1> i got it mixed up, 9019 is my  VESA config, and 9018 is a NV config
<WebGuest1> I had to do a cold reboot because nothing was displaying (i cant even get to my ttys)
<raylu> ok, then your vesa paste seems to have been cut off
<WebGuest1> so it may appear to be cutoff
<WebGuest1> it's cutoff because i had to do a cold-reboot
<WebGuest1> raylu what's the simple misconfiguration?
<raylu> nevermind, misread
<raylu> i thought you didn't configure a screen :P
<raylu> which nvidia card do you have?
<WebGuest1> quadro FX 570M
<WebGuest1> i can try installing the drivers
<raylu> and how did you install the drivers?
<WebGuest1> um i can't right now
<WebGuest1> lol
<WebGuest1> the laptop doesnt' have access to the internet
<WebGuest1> i'd need to set up gcc somehow
<WebGuest1> as i don't have build-essential
<raylu> er...
<raylu> so you don't have the nv driver installed?
<WebGuest1> i need to find a .deb package for it first somehow
<ForgeAus> is /media/* fusemounted?
<WebGuest1> i don't know how to figure out if i have it installed already
<raylu> aptitude search nvidia
<raylu> i means installed, p means not installed
<stdin> WebGuest1: the live cd has the build-essential .debs on it
<raylu> ForgeAus, it can be
<raylu> in my case, it's not
<WebGuest1> aptitude search returns nothing (i dont have internet access on the laptop)
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> without internet access, you should still be able to get a package list
<ForgeAus> grr what does it take to let me write/install something in Linux! lol!
<raylu> ForgeAus, huh?
<ForgeAus> sorry Security just keeps getting in my way
<stdin> WebGuest1: you put the CD in and run "sudo apt-cdrom add", then "sudo apt-get update"
<ForgeAus> I mean this is a single user system, and sudoing all the time is getting... old real fast...
<ForgeAus> even worse those times I forget to put sudo in and get an error back :(
<TimS> Whats the name of the alt+space application again, its frozen and I cant remeber its name tokill it
<TimS> katapult, never mind :p
<ForgeAus> erm... Linux itself is multi-user I meant I'm the only user who uses this PC
<vyrgozunqk> is there any way to use 'su' in kubuntu
<vyrgozunqk> instead of sudo su
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<roldyx> sudo bash
<vyrgozunqk> its a lot easier
<roldyx> or su
<ForgeAus> sudo -i ?
<vyrgozunqk> aaa tnx roldyx
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<ForgeAus> what does sudo su mean anyway?
<ForgeAus> super user do super user?
<roldyx> vyrgozunqk: de nada
<vyrgozunqk> ops thats not what exactly i wanted
<vyrgozunqk> :/
<WebGuest1> i need to get gcc onto my laptop that doesn't have internet access and i don't have a live-cd, all i have is a USB-key
<vyrgozunqk> i need every time whene i typee su and then my pass to become root , like in suse
<icelab> hi everyone
<siegie> WebGuest1, just download gcc + dependencies from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<vyrgozunqk> and su is a lot easier and fast instead of sudo bash ...
<ForgeAus> sudo -i gives you essentially a root shell
<ForgeAus> no need to type su or sudo at all that way
<vyrgozunqk> yes i know, but is there any way to make su availablee with my password ?
<ForgeAus> much faster :)
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<siegie> vyrgozunqk, is just log in as root,
<icelab> are everybody capable to work konqueror on you tube?
<ForgeAus> icelab it does work
<roldyx> icelab: yes
<vyrgozunqk> mm i don't want, my sister sometimes touch my PC
<vyrgozunqk> ;)
<siegie> vyrgozunqk, su, is just log in as root,
<ForgeAus> youtube needs flash plugin
<ForgeAus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<roldyx> install flash plugin
<ForgeAus> actually its flash-plugin-nonfree I think
<icelab> i have the 3.5 version bat the browser do not work propely
<WebGuest1> there's like 5 million dependencies for gcc lol
<ForgeAus> whoa !dapper is recent?
<ForgeAus> I think thats a little outdated that message
<vyrgozunqk> ok then siegie, but how to change root's password ?
<vyrgozunqk> cause at the install kubuntu askeed me only about my acc pass
<siegie> vyrgozunqk, i don't know why you want to do that, you can just run sudo -i instead.
<ForgeAus> you can use system-settings to set a root pass if you want
<vyrgozunqk> mm its a lot easieer for me
<ForgeAus> but its mostly not necessary
<vyrgozunqk> and its an old habbit
<icelab> on kubuntu 7.04
<siegie> vyrgozunqk, make an alias off sudo -i
<ForgeAus> ice you may have a priority problem with flash and some other plugin/applet etc...
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<icelab> and what i have to do?
<WebGuest1> when i try to update my nvidia drivers
<WebGuest1> do i use the http://packages.debian.org/etch/nvidia-kernel-2.6.18-6-amd64 kernel?
<siegie> WebGuest1, you need nvidia-glx
 * raylu thinks WebGuest1 should try to get vesa working first
<WebGuest1> siegie unfortunately i can't apt-get anything
<vyrgozunqk> mm i enabled and added a pass for the root, so now i have su ;)
<vyrgozunqk> tnx guys
<siegie> WebGuest1, Read what i sad earlier
<siegie> <siegie> WebGuest1, just download gcc + dependencies from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<icelab> forge i have installed a flash plugin
<vyrgozunqk> ghostcube, say something :D
<icelab> because firefox work
<ForgeAus> what does konqui do? show just a grey box?
<vyrgozunqk> hmm does somebody tried google chrome with wine ?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> and it works
<ForgeAus> but installing it isn't so straightforward
<vyrgozunqk> ok, tnx :)
<ForgeAus> you need certain dependancies
<vyrgozunqk> like what ?
<ghostcube> ^^
<ForgeAus> like dcom98, wine-gecko riched20 riched30 and stuff, I don't know which ones exactly tho
<agentdas> kde just seems unstable at some times. there is just a certian appeal that xfce has on my attetion. duel monitors were giving me a trouble (hardware)
<ForgeAus> agent I found KDE much nicer than XFCE...
<ForgeAus> but then each to their own I guess
<ForgeAus> then again to me XFCE = pretty much a Gnome-lite
<vyrgozunqk> yes but if you dont have composite manager XFCE looks very crappy and i think gnome is lot more usable than XFCE
<Random1> I have an Acer Aspire one and would like to install Kubuntu. Do i go with the KDE4 edition?
<siegie> Random1, kde4 is still not feature complete but useable, and nice :)
<raylu> emphasis on nice
<Random1> hmmm..
<Random1> that doesnt help!
<Random1> :)
<raylu> what do you use your computer for?
<vyrgozunqk> yes but kde4 is also very heavy i think more even than  pista
<raylu> and what are you willing to put up with?
<WebGuest1> <WebGuest1> how do i get my installation to detect my T61P monitor?
<Random1> this will be for just browsing/light email/ and def. need wifi.
<agentdas> yes, gnome does have a smoother glance and appearance. it does just come down to what you want your X to look like. I just dont want my super comp to run something simple but that is what it might just come down too
<icelab1> forge are you here?
<raylu> Random1, what are you using now?
<raylu> icelab1, did you have a problem with flash?
<icelab1> yes
<icelab1> flash and konqueror
<raylu> how far did you get / what have you done so far?
<icelab1> sorry?
<raylu> how far did you get and what have you done so far?
<raylu> with regard to installing/configuring flash
<icelab1> i have installed a flash plugin
<Random1> ray ubuntu
<vyrgozunqk> mmm everybody loves crapuntu
<vyrgozunqk> :D
<raylu> icelab1, er...could you be a little more specific?
<raylu> and what are you seeking help with now?
<raylu> Random1, if literally all you do is surfing/checking e-mail, i don't really think it matters
<WebGuest1>  if i can't compile a kernel for my nvidia drivers, what do i download and where do i put it so i can run the nvidia install script? (no access to internet to get cc)
<icelab1> i have installed the plugin for firefox that work proply
<raylu> icelab1, from the repositories?
<icelab1> yes
<Random1> raylu will there be the same driver issues that Ubuntu experienced? its just a vizualization package for the most part?
<icelab1> i searh on the repositery a konqueror flash plugin and i have installed
<raylu> WebGuest1, huh? if you can't get access to the internet, why are you asking what to download?
<raylu> icelab1, which package?
<icelab1> wait just a moment
<raylu> Random1, what? gnome/kde have nothing to do with hardware. and what are you talking about when you say visualization package?
<WebGuest1> raylu because i'm going to copy it over with a usbkey
<raylu> WebGuest1, why don't you just copy over the nvidia-*.deb file?
<x_> Hi
<x_> where do I get wine 1.1.4 for ubuntu?
<raylu> !it > icelab1
<ubottu> icelab1, please see my private message
<raylu> o.0, that defeated the purpose.
<icelab1> flash plugin non free and konqueror gnash
<raylu> x_, it doens't exist in the repositories, as far as i know. compile
<raylu> icelab1,  as in flashplugin-nonfree and konqueror-plugin-gnash?
<x_> compiling wine for kubuntu is too hard
<raylu> x_ why?
<x_> because I can't run something to automate it
<icelab1> yes and libgnash0
<raylu> x_, huh?
<x_> raylu, how many steps do I need to install wine from source?
<x_> just compiling it will take me an hour
<nicolas> hi, i updated mi kubuntu 64bits and it stop finding wlan nets
<vyrgozunqk> sudo apt-get build-depend wine
<raylu> icelab1, are you 64-bit, by any chance?
<vyrgozunqk> after this download wine source and compile it
<vyrgozunqk> :]
<raylu> x_, it's not like you have to sit there for an hour and watch make run
<raylu> nicolas, updated from what?
<icelab1> no i have a 32 bit system
<x_> raylu, I need it to install Corel X
<x_> *X3
<nicolas> updated with adept
<raylu> x-, er...so?
<nicolas> autoupdate
<raylu> icelab1, have you done this? "In Konqueror, click Settings → Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins"
<raylu> nicolas, updated _from what_?
<raylu> not how
<Darkhound> good afternoon
<Darkhound> guys
<icelab1> yes i have doit
<Darkhound> how do i properly install firefox 3
<x_> How do I autoupdate?
<nicolas> nt know
<raylu> x_, update what?
<x_> <nicolas> autoupdate
<x_> wine
<raylu> Darkhound, grab it from the repositories
<Darkhound> can you please tell me how?
<roldyx> Darkhound: download and tar xvfz firefox....
<raylu> x_, that was an answer to my question and has nothing to do with wine
<raylu> Darkhound, run adept package manager
<roldyx> next ./firefox
<Darkhound> raylu....
<raylu> roldyx, he said install
<Darkhound> i am fairly new to dos
<raylu> Darkhound, there is no dos...
<Darkhound> do i use teh add/remove programs?
<raylu> icelab1, does it appear in the plugins?
<aspoor> whats .FireFox.Desktop
<raylu> Darkhound, ...run...adept...package...manager...
<Darkhound> raylu, where do i find adept package manager.. this is my 1st TIME In kubuntu
<raylu> aspoor, it's a shortcut
<raylu> Darkhound, in the kmenu (bottom-left)
<Darkhound> ok, what do i do next?
<raylu> Darkhound, find firefox and mark it for installation
<raylu> there's some search thing at the top, iirc
<Darkhound> done...
<raylu> and there's also a button somewhere to commit the marked changes
<raylu> once that finishes, you should have firefox somewhere in your kmenu->internet
<Darkhound> ahh it now appears on my meny thanks
<Darkhound> now..
<Darkhound> what is the difference between this and add remove programs?
<raylu> i'm not actually sure what add and remove programs does
<raylu> i opened it once, looked at it briefly, and never touched it again
<raylu> by the way, DOS is entirely a microsoft thing. when you open konsole, you're using a terminal (konsole) to look at a shell (bash)
<icelab1> plugin of netscape and his position on the gerarchy
<icelab1> tree
<raylu> ??
<Darkhound> i see
<Darkhound> thanks
<Darkhound> and last but not least
<Darkhound> how do i install the flash player that firefox now requieres
<Darkhound> there is an RPM a YUM and a tar
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> in general, you're looking for .debs
<raylu> whenever you're looking for software, search the repositories first
<raylu> and the web second
<Darkhound> i see
<Alex135> hey, anyone ever been able to run kismet properly on kubuntu 8.04 useing an atheros wifi card?
<ign0ramus> What am i doing wrong here? --> http://pastebin.com/m6f3ba17d
<raylu> ign0ramus, why did you use -f?
<romain_> bonjour
<ign0ramus> raylu: to fix broken dependencies
<raylu> !fr | romain_
<ubottu> romain_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ign0ramus> "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<jussi01> ign0ramus: try this: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libk3b-dev_1.0.5-1ubuntu4~hardy1_i386.deb
<jussi01> ign0ramus: that *may* break it though
<raylu> actually, it seems the problem is that
<raylu> it's not removing k3b2 before installing -dev
<raylu> "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libk3b.so', which is also in package libk3b2"
<raylu> but libk3b2 is marked for removal
<ign0ramus> jussi01: can't - depends on libk3b-dev, which I cannot install
<ign0ramus> raylu: I see what the problem is, but how to I fix it?
<BraveSpear> Does anyone know a web page that shows how to customize applications-kmenuedit.menu ?
<raylu> i assume "apt-get remove libk3b2" doens't work?
<raylu> BraveSpear, there's already a gui for configuring your kmenu, isn't there?
<BraveSpear> Yes.
<Alex135> there is
<ign0ramus> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m5dcc8b51
<raylu> ign0ramus, try using aptitude, because it'll probably suggest what i'm about to say:
<raylu> remove those two packages also :D
<raylu> btw, why do you need libk3b-dev?
<ign0ramus> raylu: it was listed upon an "upate && upgrade"
<trojkolka> hello everyone.. one small question... since today when i update and dist-upgrade my system it tells me k3b is being kept back why is this?
<ign0ramus> raylu: i didn't specify it
<raylu> ign0ramus, hrm. anyway, remove all 3 packages and then install k3b again
<BraveSpear> Can you show me how to customize the menus of a livecd I am mastering using applications-kmenuedit.menu?
<ign0ramus> raylu: i'm purging k3b altogether, and reinstalling
<Darkhound> raylu
<Darkhound> i cant seem to find the flash player plugin for firefox
<Darkhound> any pointers please
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: from the adobe website?
<raylu> Darkhound, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Darkhound> hanks
<raylu> !flash | Darkhound
<ubottu> Darkhound: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<raylu> cool.
<avg> hola alguie me da una mano
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Darkhound> let me try those links guys
<raylu> !es | avg
<trojkolka> anyone on the k3b package being kept back?
<ubottu> avg: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ForgeAus> flash player 10 now? when did that happen?
<ign0ramus> 08/11
<ign0ramus> its only a release candidate, but it supports wmode and V4L2 (webcams on Flash now!)
<ForgeAus> whats wmode?
<ign0ramus> windowless mode
<ForgeAus> awesome :)
<ForgeAus> oh wait, thats not good
<raylu> er, the one in the repositories is v10 (i think)
<ForgeAus> advertisers will try to make their ads like dashboard widgets! :(
<raylu> 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<Darkhound> ok, let me try brb
<ign0ramus> raylu: well, purging k3b and all dependencies altogether, and reinstalling seems to have got me out of dependency hell
<raylu> :D
<Darkhound> !add repository
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add repository
<Darkhound> sigh
<ign0ramus> raylu: i forced some things, because apt kept reminding me that packages have 'been left back' by the update process
<ign0ramus> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Darkhound> thanks
<ign0ramus> np :)
<pinki3001> hol
<pinki3001> hola
<pinki3001> alguien me puede ayudar
<ForgeAus> k3b wasnt' what bothered me about dependancies it was kstars
<ign0ramus> !es | pinki3001
<ubottu> pinki3001: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ForgeAus> had a conflict package that was also a package it upgrades which is fine, but it also required it! oddly enough
<ForgeAus> so none of the reqs could be met! it can't do all 3 conflict, replace and require it!
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: i'm sure that was fixed in a timely manner, right?
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus no idea havn't checked yet
<ForgeAus> its quite possible its already fixed
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: I've encountered similar issues, and they were usually fixed within a few days (sometimes a few *hours*)
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: did you file a bug report?
<ign0ramus> the silent wheel gets no grease
<raylu> A bad analogy is like a leaky screwdriver.
<ForgeAus> your right, but no I ddin't file a bug report, at the time I didn't know it was a bug, I told someone else, they said they already knew about it, so I'm assuming they'd already sent a bug report of their own
<ForgeAus> plus I don't know how to file a bug report for it
<ign0ramus> my statement was a the converse of a colloquialism; yours was a (questionable) analogy
<raylu> oh
<raylu> i didn't get it until now :P
<ForgeAus> screwdrivers leak? oh you mean the drink
<raylu> no
 * ForgeAus chuckles
<raylu> oh =\
<ign0ramus> raylu: you've never heard "the squeaky wheel gets the grease"?
<ForgeAus> I kinda like the good old "you catch more flies with honey" one... at least I think its flies
<raylu> actually, no. which is why i didn't get it until you mentioned that it was from a colloquialism
<ign0ramus> if you don't speak up, you're not likely to get help.  in so many words
<ForgeAus> or how about the extended one, "a rolling stone gathers no moss, but gains a certain polish" :)
<ign0ramus> a nice addition!
<ForgeAus> or contradictory ones "many hands make light work but too many cooks spoil the broth"
<Darkhound> damn
<ForgeAus> well thats not quite contradictory, its just that the goals don't seem to match... all about balance I guess...
<Darkhound> i got this.. help
<ForgeAus> whats wrong Darkhound?
<ign0ramus> is it lupus?
<Darkhound> THE apt DATABASE could not be opened... this may be cuased by incorrect APT configuation
<ForgeAus> or typhoid?
<ign0ramus> sudo apt-get install apt
<ign0ramus> ;)
<ForgeAus> the apt database cannot be opened, um first I've heard of that...
<ForgeAus> uh ohh kay... how can you apt-get apt when apt can't open the database?
<ForgeAus> thats a real head spinner!
<Darkhound> darkhound@darktop:~$ sudo apt-get install apt
<Darkhound> E: Type 'backup' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darkhound> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ForgeAus> ahh.... you have a problem in your sources.list file
<Darkhound> how do i fix it
<ForgeAus> it resides in /etc/apt/ afaik
<Darkhound> ok hold
<ForgeAus> its just a text file that refers to your repositories
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: http://pastebin.com/m78e140b6  Replace 'gutsy' with your distro
<raylu> (heh, ForgeAus, the directory is given in the error message)
<ForgeAus> it even told you its line 56 that is causinh the issue :)
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: or as ForgeAus said, fix (or delete) line 56
<ForgeAus> good point raylu, I didn't notice that
<Darkhound> what
<Darkhound> one at a tiem please
<Darkhound> i am nervous here
<Darkhound> what is gutsy
<ForgeAus> darkhound you can also comment out the line with a # as the first character
<ForgeAus> gutsy is a version name basically
<ForgeAus> (gutsy gibbon)
<Darkhound> what is that
<Darkhound> remember iam new to this
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: " sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ForgeAus> !gutsy
<ForgeAus> hardy is the current Kubuntu version afaik
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ForgeAus> the up-and coming one will be called Intrepid Ibex (notice the alphabetical thing)
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: once you've opened your sources.list in kate, find line 56
<ForgeAus> actually no ig0ramus its kdesu (or kdesudo) kate
<ForgeAus> not just sudo, you use kdesu for gui apps
<Darkhound> ok wait
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: technically, you are correct, but sudo also works
<ForgeAus> uh ask Jucato why he might have more info but he warned us against using sudo for gui apps
<raylu> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ForgeAus> Sudo *may* work but, afaik it isn't recommended in this manner
<Darkhound> ok this worked
<Darkhound> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darkhound> thanks
<Darkhound> now...
<Darkhound> i want to change my distro?
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: no
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: go to line 56
<Darkhound> i did
<Darkhound> i erased the word "backup"
<Darkhound> and now everythingworks
<Darkhound> what i was trying to do is add a new repository
<ign0ramus> there you go  :)
<Darkhound> thanks!
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: you probably had the syntax wrong
<Darkhound> ok.... i wanted to add the Backups repository
<ForgeAus> it generally goes deb (or deb-src) <url to repository here> <distro here>
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: where did you find the url to the Backups Repo?
<Darkhound> on one of the links you guys gave me
<Darkhound> but i am not sure how to add it
<ForgeAus> something like that anyway, I don't quite know myself the format, but thats roughly the gist of things...
<Xarver> Hey
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: what, specifically, is the repo you are trying to add?
<Darkhound> well... someone mentioned to add a third party repo
<Darkhound> like packman or something
<Xarver> I'm trying to create a launcher for my c++ program, and I want it o run in the terminal
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: ok, so what is the specific repo you are trying to add???
<Xarver> to run*
<Darkhound> packman
<Darkhound> i was told that is a good one to have
<Xarver> And i made it run but the konsole just doesn't open [I think it opens and closes
<ForgeAus> hmmm sudo kate does work, the website explaining it says sudo kate won't work maybe its an older version?
<ForgeAus> odd, but still its better practice to use kdesu (or gksu for gnome/gtk)
<Xarver> Any ideas? [I have the cin.get(); to!)
<ForgeAus> and sudo for cli/curses apps
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: i know you're not supposed to, but i get lazy and 'sudo' everything for superuser privileges...
<Xarver> I'm trying to create a launcher for my c++ program, and I want it to run in the terminal
<Xarver> :P
<Darkhound> so i can add either pigdib or amsn
<ForgeAus> I wonder what that means for if your in a root shell (say sudo -i) if it still matters for gui apps?...
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: isn't packman a SuSE repo?
<Xarver> Any Help? :P
<Darkhound> I do not know... i am new to linux guys.. i am really pushing to leave windows
<ign0ramus> Xarver: no clue.
<Darkhound> than i sho7uld have asked.. how do i add amsn
<ForgeAus> and/or the reverse, if your in a root-mode gui shell (which is kinda difficult to do with Kubuntu's default settings)... if it affects cli apps?
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: hang on.
<Darkhound> ignoramus, I REALLY appreciate your hlep
<Xarver> Can i repeat what I said for help? o_________o
<ForgeAus> amsn is just another package, all you do is use
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install amsn
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: aMSN is in the repos already, but I happen to think Kopete is better, and even Pidgin is better
<raylu> Darkhound, what's wrong with kopete?
<ForgeAus> (or use adept to browse for it)
<ForgeAus> or use kopete instead
<ign0ramus> !ask | xarver
<ubottu> xarver: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raylu> Xarver, is it a terminal only program/
<Darkhound> you reccomend kopete over pidgin?
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: have you enabled all the possible repos in Adept?
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: I like Kopete better, yes
<Xarver> Go kopete!
<raylu> Xarver, you should be able to run the program directly. if not, look at konsole options
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: Kopete also has better webcam support, if that matters to you
<raylu> Xarver, specifically, -e
<Darkhound> ign0ramus...... i dont know how do i make sure all repos are enabled?
<ForgeAus> in adept there is a menu item called manage repositories
<Darkhound> let me try kopete
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: open Adept > click on "Adept" (top left) > 'manage repositories' > check all
<Darkhound> ok, one second
<ForgeAus> in there you can just check and uncheck boxes for the base ubuntu main, universe, multiverse, etc reposoitories
<ForgeAus> or add custom repos, etc...
<Darkhound> btw.. i am really finding kubuntu much more friendly than fedora, and suse
<ForgeAus> (its a graphical way of editing sources.lst basically
<Darkhound> i am very very pleased and impressed
<ForgeAus> I agree kubuntu is friendly for the most part
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: you can also add new repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, but for now, just use Adept ;)
<ForgeAus> you can also tweak it to be more windows-like
<ForgeAus> (ie in system-settings change the mouse policy to be double click instead of single click)
<Darkhound> ok
<ForgeAus> the only thing I still don't like so much about kde right now is ark...
<Darkhound> i see canoical.suportd
<Darkhound> community-mantained
<Darkhound> propietary drivers
<Darkhound> software resitreted
<Darkhound> all are checked
<ForgeAus> it doesn't seem to functiona nything like the winzip/winzip-like programs I was used to
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: Ark could use some work... I really don't like the kde4 version
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: it also is weird with password-protected archives
<ForgeAus> hehe ign0ramus I was referring mostly to kde3 one, but yes...
<Darkhound> that is under the Kubuntu tab
<Darkhound> there is another tab called "Third party software"
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: check all those, too
<ForgeAus> third party software is where you get to add custom repositories
<ForgeAus> (like your backup one probably)
<Darkhound> ok done
<ign0ramus> IIRC, they aren't enabled by default because of licensing restrictions, but you can enable them, which just gives you more choices
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: now update
<Xarver> raylu!
<ForgeAus> thats correct ign0ramus afaik
<Darkhound> it is downloading a bunch of stuff
<B_Raven> Evening. Just dropped by to ask if any of you know a replacement for krandr in kubuntu 8.04. Annoying to have to open up system settings every time I want to change resolutions.
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: congrats- you can now install *tons* of awesome software using adept or the command line (both using APT)
<Darkhound> awesome
<Darkhound> let me setup kopte brb
<Darkhound> thank you
<ign0ramus> np Darkhound :)
<ForgeAus> krandr? kewl
<ForgeAus> I ddin't know about that one
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus apt itself is a front end to dpkg isn't it?
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: I don't believe so, but i've been wrong before.  I think apt is separate from dpkg
<B_Raven> ForgeAus, well, it's missing from 8.04 at least and probably earlier versions of kubuntu. Hence the need for a replacement for it.
<ForgeAus> BRaven while your at it an upgrade for knetscan would be nice :)
<Xarver> >>>>>!!!!!!<<<<<
<unclean> any way to mount an .iso and play it w/o burning it?
<ForgeAus> it hasn't been upgraded since around 2002 lol
<ForgeAus> (really its just a frontend to cli utils like ping, finger, whois, etc)
<ForgeAus> sure unclean
<ign0ramus> !fuseiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuseiso
<ign0ramus> unclean: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-mount-isos-in-ubuntu-easy-way.html
<ForgeAus> if you have kiso you can do it in the gui (or possibly though system-settings or kcontrol's applets)
<miglo> unclean: mount -o loop -t iso9660 ImageName /mnt/isoimage/
<ForgeAus> if you need it thru cli, you need to use: sudo mount as a loopback device probably where -t flag is iso9660 (or whatever the correct code is)
<ForgeAus> = "instant" virtual CD :)
<ForgeAus> (or DVD)
<Darkhound> ahhh kopete seems very very nice
<miglo> unclean: ls /mnt/isoimage/   :)
<Darkhound> on, now i got a very dumb and stupid request
<ForgeAus> it is nice... and kinda simple...
<Darkhound> i want my trashcan to be in my desktop, not in my taskbar
<Darkhound> is that possible?
<ForgeAus> lol Darkhound I thought there was no such thing as a stupid question
<ign0ramus> Darkhound:  yes.
<ForgeAus> yes its possible you cna create a .desktop item for it
<ForgeAus> rightclick your desktop
<ForgeAus> create new
<ForgeAus> link to url
<ForgeAus> where the url is trash:/
<ForgeAus> (I think taht works)
<Darkhound> llet me try that
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: create a new text file. Name it "Trash.desktop"
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: IIRC, it won't animate (ie, it won't show if its full or not) that way
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: then open the text file and paste this inside --> http://pastebin.com/m637515ee
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus the only other way I can think of is using a plasmoid in kde4
<Darkhound> what will that do?
<ForgeAus> but you seem to know a better solution
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: create a link to your trash on your desktop that will be animated (show whether or not there's files inside it)
<B_Raven> Go figgure... Found it. Command is "krandtray" rather than krandr :\
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: basically replicate the Windows Recylce Bin
<ForgeAus> save it as trash.desktop right?
<Darkhound> ok hold
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: yup
<Darkhound> ok.. how do i open my trash.desktop?
<Darkhound> with kate?
<ign0ramus> kate works
<ign0ramus> I <3 Kate
<ForgeAus> hehe Kate is kewl
<ign0ramus> btw, i found the article here a while ago.  when i migrated from Windows, i needed the trash on my desktop.  of course, i never use it anymore xD  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<raylu> um...
<raylu> vim
 * raylu ducks
<ign0ramus> EMACS!
<ForgeAus> lol raylu not for me
<ForgeAus> cli and I don't match that well
 * ign0ramus puts on warpaint
<ForgeAus> I prefer gui solutions for fault tolerance and feedback purposes for the most part
<Darkhound> mmm it doesnot seem to work
<ign0ramus> no seriously, i don't do anything that technical.  Kate works for all my basic needs.
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: read the link i posted and do it word for word.  it works. i have a trash icon on my desktop
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: you must save it as "Trash.desktop", though
<Darkhound> oklet me read that
<Darkhound> i hope i never go back to windows
<ForgeAus> it works for me
<ign0ramus> proof: http://i38.tinypic.com/25jb21i.jpg
<raylu> holy shit. what is that sidebar thing?
<ForgeAus> one question tho... how do you empty the trash when you open it in a konqui window?
<ForgeAus> just select each icon and delete?
<ign0ramus> raylu: Superkaramba
<ForgeAus> or is there a quicker method (ie menu item or button or something?)
<ForgeAus> easier to rightclick the desktop icon and say empty trash
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: you can do that or just right-click
<ForgeAus> ignoramus ok but how to do that with the open konqui window?
<Darkhound> ignoramus, thanks
<Darkhound> seems im ok for today
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: left-click.  opens konqui.  you can do a ctrl+a if you want to select all
<ForgeAus> then del ?
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: take it slow
<Darkhound> I do not want ot go back to windows
<ForgeAus> uh I'm going to mention it to #KDE ...
<Kubunto> un channel en Spanish
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: Shift+delete
<ForgeAus> you don't NEED to go back to windows with Kubuntu Darkhound
<ign0ramus> !es | Kubunto
<ubottu> Kubunto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darkhound> I really hope so
<ForgeAus> for most stuff anyway
<ForgeAus> (it can't run all Windows software or any Mac Software that I know of... but other than that, you shouldn't have a problem
<ForgeAus> wine runs some Windows stuff...
<ign0ramus> i still keep a Windows partition for certain things... why not if you already own it?
<ForgeAus> like mirc for example
<ign0ramus> I sync my Windows Mobile phone and need Windows for my printer, but that's about it
<Darkhound> so, you recommend kubunto over opensuse 11?
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: having used both, yes, i do
<Darkhound> how do you "tag" my name so fast?
<ign0ramus> Tab key
<ign0ramus> type 'ig' then hit tab
<Darkhound> ign0ramus: ahh I see, thank you
<Kubunto> un canal en español
<Darkhound> does it appear in red also?
<ign0ramus> !es | Kubunto
<ubottu> Kubunto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darkhound> Kubunto ya te dijeron
<Darkhound> vete al canal #ubuntu-es
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: yep :)
<Kubunto> ok
<Kubunto> thank
<Darkhound> ok.. the last thing i need
<Darkhound> is a good replacement for outlook
<Darkhound> that has calendar, contact
<Darkhound> scheduling etc
<Darkhound> any pointers?
<ForgeAus> um kdepim :)
<Darkhound> this is my work laptop
<ForgeAus> has kontact, korganizer, etc...
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: that's iffy if you use ms exchange, but Thunderbird is awesome
<ForgeAus> Thunderbird with the Lightning Extension is kewl too
<Darkhound> thunderbird is just email..  ineed calendar meeting.. contact etc
<ign0ramus> ...that's the other reason for Windows- my MS Exchange work email
<ForgeAus> Lightning extnesion gives you calendar, not suer about meeting, but you can have contacts in Tbird
<Darkhound> it is easy to integrate thunderbird and lightning?
<ForgeAus> yes
<Darkhound> ok guys, let me go home, and i will resume from there
<ign0ramus> Darkhound: is a plugin like adblock for firefox
<ForgeAus> you just browse for addons (like firefox's addons)
<Darkhound> im at work
<Darkhound> be back in a few
<ForgeAus> or extensions, whatever you like to call them
<unclean> I have to start Kiso as root first?
<unclean> what does that mean?
<Darkhound> I appreciate your time guys, i will be back shortly
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: they're "add ons" now... i still say "extensions", too
<ForgeAus> unclean I wasn't aaware of that but if you need to go to a shell terminal (ie use konsole)
<ForgeAus> and type in kdesu kiso
<ForgeAus> then put in your password and you should be running kiso as root
<ForgeAus> lol ign0ramus I still THINK of them as plugins
<unclean> thnx
<ForgeAus> even though plugins means something else when it comes to browsers
<ForgeAus> thanx to netscape :)...
<ign0ramus> thanks to netscape, we have firefox ;)
<ForgeAus> that too :)
<ign0ramus> 'phoenix' rose from the netscape ashes
<ForgeAus> actually the most recent (and last to be made :( ) edition of netscape is essentially firefox...
<ForgeAus> netscape had ashes?
<ForgeAus> its about crematable now since its essentially dead...
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: i believe the dev team disbanded, and the mozilla foundation was formed
<ForgeAus> wow netscape preceeded mozilla? I thought mozilla were the people that made netscape, but obviously I was mistaken or come into the game too late?
#kubuntu 2008-09-11
<ForgeAus> I know way way back it used to be netscape and/or mozaic (moire?) were the main two browsers
<ForgeAus> and after that Microsoft put their finger in the pie with Internet Explorer...
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: in school, netscape and altavista were the s**t
<ForgeAus> altavista used to be my fav search engine :)
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: it was the best at the time.  which is laughable now...
<ForgeAus> it was the one that introduced babelfish afaik
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: correct!
<ForgeAus> now you just get groowe and you have all in one search engines.. of course theres also the search box in your browser assuming it has one (most do these days)
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: google is awesomely powerful if you know all the 'dorks'
<ForgeAus> dorks?
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: essentially parameters that let you search with ninja-like precision
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: google it!
<unclean> "this does not seem to be a valid image" does that mean my download was courrpt?
<ign0ramus> unclean: most likely
<ign0ramus> unclean: you dl'd an iso and cannot mount it?
<ForgeAus> possibly unclean
<unclean> apparently
<ForgeAus> what kind of image was it?
<unclean> .iso
<ForgeAus> I know it was a CD what but kind of data?
<ForgeAus> if it was say a PSP .iso I wouldn't expect kiso to understand it
<ForgeAus> (PSP being the games console Playstation Portable)
<unclean> its a movie
<ForgeAus> ok dvd one? or vcd one?
<ForgeAus> k3b should understand it either way
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: i think he's trying to mount without burning
<ign0ramus> like a virtual drive
<ForgeAus> yeah he was
<ForgeAus> erm did
<ForgeAus> although mounting a movie on dvd/cd is kinda strange
<unclean> im not sure if its VCD or DVD it says NTSC in the file
<ForgeAus> wouldn't you want to play it?
<ForgeAus> using a media player?
<ForgeAus> like Kaffeine or VLC for example?
<unclean> i remember in windows i used a program called Daemon tools
<unclean> to mount images
<ForgeAus> NTSC = never the same colour? hehe kidding
<unclean> like games or movies
<unclean> then play them w/o the cd
<ign0ramus> unclean: what command did you use?
<unclean> i just installed Kiso
<unclean> thats it
<unclean> in KISO it tells me its not a vaild img file
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus he used kiso to do the sudo mounting for him
<ign0ramus> unclean: i don't know much about kiso.  wanna try from the command line?
<ign0ramus> sudo mount file.iso /media/isoimage/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<ForgeAus> thats what kiso does (via gui)
<ForgeAus> will be same issue
<ForgeAus> maybe you should try a media player and to PLAY the CD/DVD instead of mounting it?
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: that's what it's *supposed* to do... i have no idea what he's trying to do in the gui.  command line is better for trouble shooting
<ForgeAus> just refer to the .iso file as the "URI" in your player?
<ForgeAus> woudln't that make more sense?
<ign0ramus> unclean: i recommend installing vlc if you haven't already
<ForgeAus> (if it really is a movie) ....
<ForgeAus> either that or it's likely you were right about it being corrupted download...
<unclean> I have
<unclean> vlc
<ForgeAus> ok what happens when you try to use vlc to open the .iso file?
<unclean> I just want to play a movie w/o buring it
<ign0ramus> in terminal, cd to the directory where your .iso is.  then "vlc file.iso".  it should play
<ForgeAus> unclean thats exactly what I'm trying to do for you..
<unclean> okay i opend the file in vlc
<ign0ramus> and if it doesn't it should at least give you some good information as to why it won't
<ign0ramus> it's playing?
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus too :)
<unclean> and... its playing but no image or sound...
<unclean> okay it just stopped playing
<ForgeAus> uh... that doesn't sound good...
<ign0ramus> possibly a corrupt .iso....
<ign0ramus> same effect in kaffeine (for replication purposes)
<ForgeAus> yeah I agree, unless its some kind of codec issue
<ForgeAus> but I thought vlc had all the codec's etc...
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: codec issues? in my vlc? :)
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ign0ramus> unclean: you have all restricted codecs and libdvdcss installed?
<unclean> yes
<ForgeAus> unclean the most likely explaination is what you said, that you have a corrupted .iso file...
<ign0ramus> unclean: then it sounds like a corrupt file
<ting> test
<ForgeAus> sorry but I don't think we can assist you any further with that lol
<ForgeAus> hey ting
<ForgeAus> was I supposed to reply to that test?
<ign0ramus> unclean: if you have extra blank cd's, you can try to burn it... if it works, then something is wrong
<ForgeAus> rofl ign0ramus
<ting> hi forgeaus
<ting> first time here, stll learning...
<ForgeAus> anyhow my own possibly corrupted iso is pretty much done so I better check exactly how far its got
<unclean> well i did try burning it and nothing picked up the dvd
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: your nick looks decidely french when typed in all lowercase
<ForgeAus> hehe true
<ign0ramus> i was like 'who is he talking to?'
<ForgeAus> the eau thing is frenchish
<ForgeAus> like the -eaux suffix
<ForgeAus> of course Frenchish should always have a capital F too...
<ForgeAus> but I'm not so great with the technicalities of langauge sometimes
<ForgeAus> which is odd coming from a poet :)
<ign0ramus> yeah, but you have that poetic license to hide behind
<SkEmO> dont vote obama! hes evil like windows!
<ign0ramus> SkEmO: *facepalm*
<ForgeAus> I aren't going to vote for anyone in an American Election since I'm both in and from Australia
<SkEmO> argh
<ForgeAus> unfortunately our elections here are Mandatory...
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: some people have a hard time understanding that there are other people in the world
<ForgeAus> we get fined, perhaps even jailed? for not voting...
<ForgeAus> well thats why I have the Aus on the end of my nick to assist with that one :)
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: you can't help everyone :)
<ForgeAus> doesn't stop me from trying ... sometimes
<ForgeAus> however true it may be
<unclean> okay I go to open the .iso in KAffenine and it keeps trying to d/l the codec then it says "error codec alrdy installed" then keeps trying forever!
<ForgeAus> rofl sounds like kaffeine to me :)
<ForgeAus> perhaps it drank too big a dose? rofl
<ign0ramus> unclean: kaffeine does that to me too.  that's why i use mplayer or vlc.  i've never really liked kaffeine, but it's one of those things that's installed by default, so i know most people still have it
<ForgeAus> normally I'd expect VLC to handle corruption more gracefulyl than Kaffeine, but that could just be me
<ForgeAus> in KDE4 theres Dragon player for video
<ForgeAus> I'm not even sure if it still has Kaffeine (DragonPlayer is basically Codein growded up a little)
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: I have that too, but it doesn't seem to have a lot of options (granted, i didn't really look too hard)
<ForgeAus> (note my bad English there was on purpose)
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus KDE is still relatively new give it time
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: i have a bunch of duplicate apps from when i was testing kde4... i got rid of it, but many of the apps remained
<ForgeAus> (in case you didn't understand what the real word should have been instead of growded, try grown :)
<ForgeAus> I still have a bunch of dupliate KDE4 apps and I still use KDE3 as my default
<ForgeAus> unfortunately Intrepid will be using KDE4 as its default
<ForgeAus> perhaps imho a little prematurely, however when the time comes it may not be quite so... we shall see
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: no kde3 Intrepid release?
<ForgeAus> afaik there won't be a kde3 intrepid
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: I'm still not ready to use kde4... i haven't tried the latest few versions, but the early ones were just unbearable
 * [pyro] is wondering why his k3b says it can be updated but wont update
<ForgeAus> not even a default /.kde (that is kde4) and optional /.kde3
<B_Raven> Ehh, as long as amarok 2.0 is ready by that time I'm cool with KDE4 being the default. Hopefully nvidia will have fixed their issues with 2D rendering by then too.
 * ForgeAus shrugs pyro, good question
<ign0ramus> pyro: i just went through that whole deal.  if its saying that some packages were held back, *just leave them*
<[pyro]> sure
<[pyro]> i have been :)
<ForgeAus> NVidia/ATI drivers can be a real headache in X11
<ForgeAus> I never quite got them working way back in Edgy
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: I actually think that they're sometimes better than Intel graphics.  It depends on the card, though.
<B_Raven> Install works perfectly for me, but the current ones have a nasty reputation for having issues with 2D rendering speed on 8 and 9 series cards.
<ForgeAus> I kinda feel sorry for unclean, I know how it is to wait for so long to get an .iso when you download a hefty sized file like that only to have it not work due to data corruption :(
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: there's plenty more porn out there.
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus your presumptuous!
<ForgeAus> besides I was talking about an operating system instead lol :)
<ign0ramus> it's just a gut feeling
<ForgeAus> at least in that case...
<ign0ramus> he said the .iso was a 'movie'
<ForgeAus> well it could have been some anime classic like Akira... wait thats not porn is it?
<ForgeAus> or "A Beautiful Mind" for all I know...
<ign0ramus> if it was, it would be 'hentai'
<[pyro]> kaira isnt porn no
<[pyro]> akira*
<ign0ramus> ok, when i've gone this far off-topic, its time for me to go
<ign0ramus> good chatting, fellas
<ForgeAus> I never quite understood the ending of Akira...
<ForgeAus> I was fine with it until a little after the big explosion happened...
<r_bender> Anybody know how ubuntu runs compared to Suse?
<afeijo> my firefox freezes when I try to open the 3rd window
<Danu> Sorry if is a dumb question, but i don't find a way of change the window border!
<afeijo> ff 2
<Danu> i download some and i don't know how to do it :(
<Danu> please some help
<Denise> what is ur problem
<Danu> i don't know how to change the window border :(
<Danu> help
<Denise> window border
<Danu> i don't like crystal
<Denise> what u like
<Danu> the window that kubuntu have (crystal)
<Danu> how do i change it for another?
<Denise> someone knows how to use thunderbird
<Sixzero> Thunderbird?  What'do ya wanna know?
<Danu> nobody?
<Sixzero> You wanna change the window settings?
<Danu> yes i don't like crystal
<Sixzero> Click the K in the corner of your screen, go up above the word actions and click system settings
<Danu> i downloaded some of kde-look but i don't see how to install them
<Sixzero> where did you download them from?
<Danu> kde-look
<Sixzero> from kde-look.com?
<Danu> yes
<Danu> window decoration
<Sixzero> Ah.  I have yet to install new decorations, so I'm not 100% sure how to do that yet, but I can tell you where to change your window settings to something that's already installed.
<Sixzero> K, system settings, Appearance, then Window Decorations
<Sixzero> I use the Keramic myself, looks pretty out there.
<Sixzero> Denise: what did you need to know about thunderbird?
<Danu> i want another keramik, plastik, i don't like them xD
<Denise> when i chose the server
<Denise> do i put my personal furnisher company or hotmail if it is a hotmail account
<Sixzero> Danu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276109
<Denise> I m dummy tonight
<Sixzero> I'm not sure if Hotmail allows you to setup your email accounts with outside clients.  I know with Yahoo! you have to pay for that special priviledge.  What's the email account of your company and I
<Denise> more than usual I guess
<Sixzero> I'll tell you what to type in.
<ForgeAus> I'm happy with crystal decorators and icons generally in Kubuntu although I do mod them heavily and the colourschemes...
<ForgeAus> my current one I dub "my blue heaven" since its widgets are a pale-blue based on keramilk's colourtheme
<Sixzero> Denise: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#webmail
<ForgeAus> only that I used colours from that to lighten the window parts as well
<Sixzero> Denise: Yes. The Webmail extension integrates web site based email accounts into Thunderbird, allowing Thunderbird to download and to send emails using the web site. Some services may require a subscription for this type of access. Current information on the Webmail extension, supported services, and other add-ons for web based email can be found at the WebMail development site.
<ForgeAus> its a better blubuntu that the gnome theme for ubuntu called blubuntu is thats for certain hehe :)
<Denise> thanks
<Sixzero> I changed all my bars from blue to silver.
<Danu> thenks anyway Sixzero
<ForgeAus> Six you'll be at home with Oxygen theme from KDE4 then
<Sixzero> Denise: http://webmail.mozdev.org/  This link is the program you'll need to integrate hotmail into thunderbird.  I haven't tried it myself yet, but I'm gonna check it out tonight.
<Sixzero> I'm using Crystal SVG icons, Klearlooks widgets, and Keramik window frames.
<NCommander> Riddell, I have a new kdelibs fix
<Sixzero> I tend to keep hopping back and forth between kde 3 and 4
<ForgeAus> sounds good to me Sixzero
<Sixzero> But the next time I log onto my kde4 session I'll switch it around and see what you were sayin'.
<Sixzero> Btw, has anyone here ever had an issue with their sound coming out as too high of a pitch?  Like, if you install a new soundcard, has anyone ever noticed their sound becoming a higher octave than normal on kubuntu 3?
<ForgeAus> the printscreen button gives me just one window how do I take a full screenshot?
<Daisuke_Ido> alt+printscreen perhaps?
<Daisuke_Ido> installing kde again
<Daisuke_Ido> i know this will end in heartache
<Daisuke_Ido> but i haven't used it yet under hardy, so here's hoping
<Daisuke_Ido> (3, not 4.  i'm not that much of a masochist!)
<ForgeAus> I'm atlking about kde3
<Sixzero> heartache, Daisuke?
<Daisuke_Ido> Sixzero: kde and i have a love/hate relationship
<Daisuke_Ido> it loves to make me hate it.
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i shall return shortly
<ForgeAus> you love to hate it or it hates to love you?
<Sixzero> Daisuke_Ido: Ah, I understand your struggles.  I'm still fighting with it.
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then, i'm back on kde
<Daisuke_Ido> this is hideously ugly under kde3
<djamu> bla..bla..bla everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> well that's substantially better.  forcing 96dpi seems to work much better for the fonts
<ForgeAus> Ksnapshot did it, is there a pastebin-like site for pix?
<Daisuke_Ido> imageshack.us
<ForgeAus> its a png of my desktop, basic one, nothing special... but will give you a clue as to what I meant by my blue heaven :)
<nejode> Daisuke_ldo: the printscreen key should open Ksnapshot
<Daisuke_Ido> should, but apparently didn't in his case
<nejode> you can configure it two ways at least
<ForgeAus> ok I think I shrunk it a little too far but this should give you the idea: http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blueheavensds3.png
<ForgeAus> (nothing spectacular just my blue theme
<ForgeAus> you can tell by my placement of the "trash" that I'm a former Windows user :)
<ForgeAus> I really aught to get myself a kewl non-default blue wallpaper
<Sixzero> Anyone here ever heard of Hulu.com?
<Daisuke_Ido> Sixzero: heard of, yes, used, no.
<ForgeAus> uh heard of it, I can't remember being there tho
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: looks pretty standard to me
<Daisuke_Ido> no kicker visible, but that's about the only real difference i can see
<Sixzero> I just discovered it today on youtube.  If you like Fox sitcoms and such, it might be worth a look at.  For being completely free with no signing up or anything, it might just be the best video site i've ever seen.
<ForgeAus> hehe I autohid my kicker, its blue too
<ForgeAus> the non-defaultness is mostly the the widget colours
<dr_willis> Sixzero,  problem ive seen with many of those video sites - is that due to 'deals and other things going on' what videos you can watch today.. may radically change in the next week. :(
<dr_willis> Sixzero,  so enjoy the vids while you can. :)
 * NCommander turns on the ScottK light
<ForgeAus> (keramilk is normally grey or white toobar/menu, etc backgrounds so I made my tabs/controls, etc all blu to mix in with it nicely, so they blend.. other than that and the grey bg for text its pretty much default
<ForgeAus> I've been to hulu before I remember that site, it wouldn't let me watch anything because I wasn't from their country
<r_bender> sorry had to step out, but just tried out ubuntu and have one question
<dr_willis> Sixzero,  at least that site tags the 'full movies'  :) the wife liked that feature. she was sick of looking for somtning to watch and only finding video clips
<ForgeAus> wow you can watch Fringe there!
<shadowhywind> hay all in order to get my wireless card to work (ndiswrapper), I have to restart dbus first? is this normal?
<dr_willis> First Video at Hulu i try to watch wants me to login......
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> it aparently has 'nudity'
<Sixzero> lol, i haven't tried one of "those" yet
<dr_willis> 'bad girls from mars' a old B Sci-Fi movie. :)
<Sixzero> I only just watched an episode of family guy with on 45 seconds worth of commercials.  Pretty cool.
<dr_willis> Sixzero,  last i checked veoh and Hulu were some how related also. (or making some deals)   a lot of the hulu shows ive seen with the Veoh Player app. (windows only)
<Sixzero> shadowhywind: do you have to do it every time you want to use it?
<shadowhywind> Sixzero: only on reboots
<Sixzero> shadowhywind: what is your wireless card?
<shadowhywind> Sixzero: bcm4312
<dr_willis> 'the following video is broght to you with limited comercial interuuption by the....'     "Ad Council"  ? The Gov is buying ads on  R movies. :)
<Sixzero> shadowhywind: I've got a linksys card in my compaq box running on that same driver, but it only asked about the dbus once, and that was weeks ago, so i can't recall exactly what it said.
<shadowhywind> ah
<ofv> the Display settings dialog does not show the "natural" resolution (1600x1050) of my monitor (LG W2242T)
<Sixzero> ofv: what video card are you running on?
<ofv> Ati sapphire 3600
<Sixzero> ofv: is it a radeon?
<ofv> yes
<Sixzero> ofv: have you installed drivers for it yet?
<dr_willis> 'native' res. :)   You are using the DVI output conection for the monitor?
<ofv> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> ofv,  normally on mymachines - one has to have the ati, or nvidia drivers properly installed, and then it will use the proper res
<ofv> Sixzero: it is working "by default". The propietary drivers crashes the machine on startup.
<ofv> dr_willis: how can I check that I have the drivers properly installed?
<Sixzero> ofv: I couldn't get the display settings to detect my monitor as anything other than plug and play generic monitor UNTIL I was able to get my radeon drivers properly installed.  Problem being is that ubuntu by itself couldnt recognize my monitor, but with the video card drivers (no monitor driver is available for me) it is now able to correctly identify the monitor and its native resolution.
<Sixzero> ofv: hold on a second and I'll give you the link to the drivers you need and the other information you'll need with it.  It's kind of a pain, but once you get it going right, it'll be WELL worth it.
<ofv> Sixzero: okay, same question as for dr_willis: how to check that drivers are okay? (I'm a novice)
<dr_willis> Well if you said you isntalled them befor and the thing crashed.. thats not a good sign.
<ofv> Sixzero: thanks, waiting eagerly :-)
<dr_willis> the main issue is with ati/ubuntu/linux drivers :(  and new cards.. often it takes a few weeks/months for the drivers to get updated properly.
<dr_willis> Ive totally given up on ATI cards for the next few years.
<Sixzero> ofv: once you install the drivers, you'll want to open a terminal window and type flgrxinfo.  If it talks about Mesa drivers, then it didn't install correctly.  If it tells you about ATI drivers, then you're golden.
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ofv> ubottu: aren't those the drivers available via the Hardware Manager. They crash my computer on startup.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vilhelm> do I only have to install samba to be able to share folders on the network?
<Sixzero> ofv: is it an HD 3600?
<Sixzero> ofv: lol, you tried to chat with the bot.
<ofv> Yes.
<ofv> hahaha :-) Novice IRC user too :-)
<Sixzero> ofv: its ok, so am i.
<Sixzero> ofv: These are the drivers you need.
<Sixzero> ofv: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<Sixzero> ofv: save it to your desktop and I'll walk you through it.
<ofv> Sixzero: AMD64 arch here.
<ofv> Sixzero: sorry, I see those are for 64 too.
<dr_willis> Hardware manager app  may not get the 'latest' drivers. (in fact odds are it wont get the latest)
<dr_willis> Theres also the envyng tool that 'might' grab newer drivers and install them for you.
<dr_willis> ofv,  failing all this. The next ubuntu release is due out next month. It shold have updated drivers on it.
<ofv> Thanks, dr_willis, I'll keep that in mind.
<ofv> Sixzero: the file is here.
<dr_willis> Ubntu uses this 'ever 6 mo' the  next release comes out. schedule. So often its just easier to wait a bit. (or test out the  beta/rc/pre-release versions))
<Sixzero> ofv: Ok, for the sake of simplicity, I want you to right-click the file you just downloaded, and rename it ati.run
<ofv> done
<Sixzero> ofv: i opened a private window so we don't get yelled at for flooding the support channel.
<bob_> u shouldn't get yelled for asking questions, that way we all learn, IMO
<goulde> howdie folks
<Sixzero> howdy goulde
<goulde> what's happening
<Sixzero> tryin to get these vid drivers installed, but they seem to want to fight us
<raul__> hola
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having trouble getting Bluetooth to work properly on my Thinkpad T61 with Hardy.  There seems to be no way to associate the laptop with my BT mouse.  I also have checked in the System Settings | System Services page, and bluetooth is listed as "not running" despite me clicking "Start".  Any tips on how to get it talking properly?
<Danu> Hi somebody recommend me a good theme for kde?
<Danu> please
<Sixzero> Did you have any luck getting those installed earlier Danu?
<Danu> kinda, but i need a good theme
<Danu> what theme you guys use?
<Crell> Danu: The default.  It's pretty enough for me. :-)
<Danu> um.. that's what i use all the time , it's cool but..
<Danu> ok bye thenks, i think i'm gonna stay with the default, it's nice thenks Crell
<Crell> OK then...
<Crell> Now, about my bluetooth... :-)
<Danu> help, how do i do to quit the background black in OO.org?
<Danu> it's that i installed a theme and put the black
<Danu> help
<semistud2354> is anyone else getting this K3B package that wont update??
<Denise> lol
<Denise> Danu
<semistud2354> it says its "left back"
<Danu> ok ups sorry
<Denise> help
<Danu> i'm 13 so take it easy
<Denise> my bash console is saying : error go to bed
<Denise> what does it mean
<Danu> help
<Denise> hey I m 12
<semistud2354> is anyone else getting this K3B package that wont update??
<Denise> rkhunter says I have hidden files
<Denise> what is it?
<Denise> is .initramfs could be the malicious file that always makes my firestarter crash?
<Sixzero> Denise: are you seriously only 12?
<Denise> no
<Denise> someone knows what that file is for pulse-shm-2793567619 ?
<Sixzero> That would've been rather impressive, for a 12 year old to know their way around this OS
<semistud2354> is anyone else getting this K3B package that wont update??
<Sixzero> lemme check stud
<semistud2354> thanx
<Denise> rkhunter says it is a suspicious file
<Sixzero> I got this message....W: GPG error: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CB53C4079072870B
<Sixzero> semistud2354: are you getting that message in synaptic or adept?
<semistud2354> adept
<semistud2354> kubuntu hardy heron
<semistud2354> lol...kubuntu hardy heroin
<semistud2354> its that good...lol
<Sixzero> lol
<Sixzero> I got a lot of failed downloads in synaptic, but no problems in adept, and no updates available....
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having trouble getting Bluetooth to work properly on my Thinkpad T61 with Hardy.  There seems to be no way to associate the laptop with my BT mouse.  I also have checked in the System Settings | System Services page, and bluetooth is listed as "not running" despite me clicking "Start".  Any tips on how to get it talking properly?
<Sixzero> what's the command for updates with apt-get?
<Crell> Or more simply, how do I tell Kubuntu to go into discoverable mode, and/or pair with another device?
<Danu> what's the name of the default theme!!!!!!!??????
<Denise> hey
<Denise> but installing opensource package
<Denise> is open to the all world
<Denise> it is not secure
<semistud2354> srry bout that
<semistud2354> batt died
<semistud2354> had to plugin
<Danu> <Danu> what's the name of the default theme!!!!!!!??????
<Denise> what theme
<Denise> debian simply
<Denise> would be more secure
<Denise> SUSE?
<Denise> and all these chatrooms for help
<Denise> can be full of hackers
<Denise> OMG
<freeRag> OPEN SOURCE THE ROOT KIT
<Denise> ja ja
<freeRag> FREE THE WORLD
<Denise> FREE THE PIRATES
<freeRag> FREE DENISE ASS
<Denise> lol
<Denise> I m freaking
<Denise> u need high security level on linux too
<Denise> root kits are here!!!!!!
<Denise> ok
<Denise> going to sleep
<Denise> byebye
<Alex135> whats a good set of software to make a 'torrent server' ?
<freeRag> WINDOWS 7
<Denise> hey rkhunter is an open source
<Denise> download from the web
<Denise> who says it is fonctional?
<Denise> all those samaritans?
<mani213>  how do i fix my screen
<mani213> like half of my screen is missing from my monitor
<mani213> how do i fix it
<freeRag> GET A NEW MPNITOR
<mani213> its not my monitor
<mani213> how do i reset the screen config?
<freeRag> START REMOTE DESKTOP
<mani213> wachu mean
<mani213> is there any command in sudo i can type
<mani213> to restarts my setup
<Sixzero> reboot in safe mode?
<freeRag> SUDO ./
<Denise> im gonna all uninstall
<Denise> and reinstall
<Denise> without all the downloaded crap
<freeRag> Alex135: you'll need a tracker
<mani213> half of the windows is missin from my monitor
<mani213> and its not my monitor and i i tried settings nothign works
<mani213> how do i fix it?
<freeRag> TRY XCONFIGURATOR
<mani213> whats that
<dartvader> ola pessoal
<mani213> lol
<mani213> how do i fix it
<mani213> its aserious question
<xxsydenxx> lawl
<xxsydenxx> pwoplw
<xxsydenxx> wpesdarf
<xxsydenxx> ba
<xxsydenxx> wreb
<xxsydenxx> aw
<xxsydenxx> re
<xxsydenxx> ba
<xxsydenxx> WS
<mani213> how do i restarts my resolution
<mani213> for my monitor half of the screen is cut off
<Sixzero> mani213: did you try to reboot in safe mode?
<mani213> ye
<Sixzero> mani213: and it still had the same problem?
<mani213> ye man
<geek> mani213: what kinda system?
<mani213> i ned to fix this so i can work on my stuff
<mani213> kubuntu
<Sixzero> what video card are you running, and which version of ubuntu?
<mani213> ati 9200
<geek> i mean the hardware as well
<Sixzero> kubuntu 3 or 4?
<mani213> amd 64 athlon
<mani213> kubuntu 3
<mani213> i think
<Sixzero> did you just install the drivers for the radeon?
<mani213> i had this problem last time and some one told me a command to type in konsole
<mani213> and it was fixed
<Sixzero> is the picture blown up so big that you can't see half the screen, or do you see the whole screen, yet half the screen is blank?
<mani213> ye things seem to be bigger in size
<mani213> then they should be yet my wallpaper is normal size
<mani213> nothing blank
<Sixzero> the wallpaper tends to readjust to fit the resolution.
<mani213> and i did the setting for my monitor and its fine but some how i need to i guess restart the config
<mani213> or setup
<Sixzero> what part of your screen can you see?  bottom left, bottom right, top left?
<mani213> top left
<mani213> same thing with the log in screen
<mani213> it was streached
<mani213> when i started it
<Sixzero> can you open a terminal window?
<Sixzero> and type systemsettings into it?
<mani213> whats terminal window
<mani213> konsel
<[pyro]> konsole
<Sixzero> yeah
<[pyro]> right click desktop and pick "run command" then type in "konsole"
<[pyro]> or.. just type "systemsettings" :D
<[pyro]> short way to it..
<mani213> so type sudo systemsettings?
<Sixzero> yeah, try that
<Sixzero> no, just systemsettings
<Sixzero> right click, pick run command and type systemsettings
<mani213> ok i got a screeen
<Sixzero> can you see the display settings?
<mani213> ye
<mani213> now
<Sixzero> click it and see if you can change your resolution
<Sixzero> tell us what the highest res it tells you is
<Sixzero> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mani213> its 1280x768 and refreash is 60 hz
<Sixzero> is that what it's supposed to be?
<mani213> ye
<mani213> thats what i have for windows
<mani213> and windows is fine on my computer
<Sixzero> were you able to change it?
<mani213> ye i cant change it
<mani213> but no difference
<Sixzero> huh?
<mani213> i tried changing it
<mani213> its same thing
<mani213> images are streched
<mani213> man
<Sixzero> mani213: change the resolution to as high as the slider bar will let you...if you cant see the apply button, then after you change the resolution, click the back button and tell us what happens
<Sixzero> It should ask if you want to save the changes, if it does, go ahead and save it
<Sixzero> What model is your monitor, btw?
<mani213> 1280x800
<Sixzero> what about 1280x800?
<mani213> screen size the highest it goes is 1280x800
<Sixzero> Were you able to change it to 1280x800?
<mani213> ye man
<mani213> but its still streched
<Sixzero> what kind of monitor do you have?
<[pyro]> mani213: are you talking about your desktop background image?
<mani213> samsung 172n
<mani213> not background
<mani213> my windows
<[pyro]> so the icons & etc ?
<mani213> every thing but the desktop
<mani213> ye man
<[pyro]> ok, on your monitor, do you ahve a button that you can push that will "autoconfigure" so to speak?
<mani213> ye i already did it
<mani213> doesnt work man
<[pyro]> can you take a screenshot of your desktop for us?
<[pyro]> with ksnapshot
<mani213> and how
<mani213> i have the image saved on my desktop
<mani213> how do i send it to you?
<Sixzero> He's telling us that someone gave him a command to type into konsole that was able to correct his problem.
<[pyro]> stick it on a website
<Sixzero> I just cant think of what it would've been
<[pyro]> flikr or something
<mani213> which website?
<[pyro]> oh right
<mani213> how do i send the while to you
<Sixzero> do you have a website where you put up pictures often?
<mani213> i need a website
<Sixzero> photobucket.com
<Sixzero> flikr.com
<Sixzero> both of those would work
<Sixzero> but you gotta sign up for them
<[pyro]> http://imageshack.us/
<Sixzero> there you go, do imageshack.us
<earthsound> can someone point me to a set of instructions showing how to go about replacing kde3 w/ kde4 in kubuntu 8.4?
<[pyro]> mani213: if someone told you to type in a command in the console, and that fixed your problem previously, check your ~/.bash_history file to see if you can find the command you used.
<earthsound> *8.04
<mani213> Thanks to ImageShack for [URL=http://imageshack.us]Free Image Hosting[/URL]
<kreggz> earthsound: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1
<mani213> <a href="http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4dy7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/9271/snapshot4dy7.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img169/9271/snapshot4dy7.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost"
<mani213> border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!
<[pyro]> mani213: your desktop looks fine
<mani213> http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4dy7.jpg
<[pyro]> mani213: its your monitor thats not displaying the res properly
<mani213> man i tried
<mani213> its linux
<earthsound> thanks, mani213, I did see that. it gives instructions on getting kd4 installed, but just says you can install it alongside kde3. i'm looking for instructions on how to cleanly remove as much as kde3 as possible w/o having to manually go through adept and find all of the kde3 packages. does such a set of instructions exist?
<earthsound> sorry, thanks kreggz
<sammy> Ыыыы
<kreggz> earthsound: I think the only way to do it is to install the latest version of Kubuntu which is Intrepid i think
<[pyro]> mani213: if you set your resolution down 1 notch in the config box, does that look normal then?
<kreggz> earthsound: it still will have some kde3 libs
<[pyro]> mani213: you may need to restart your x server after changing the res settings
<[pyro]> its going to be a while before i remove kde3 :)
<sammy> русские есть?=)
<mani213> ye
<mani213> how so
<mani213> do i restart the x server
<mani213> i think thats what i did last time
<earthsound> i guess i'll just add kde4 alongside kde3 and log into it separately, then
<[pyro]> well, you can log out of your session, when you get the login screen up, press CTRL ALT and BACKSPACE and that will restart x server, then login again
<kreggz> you could also try to go into gnome
<kreggz> and remove kubuntu
<mani213> theres no command that would reset my monitor settings
<mani213> and set them up again?
<freeRag> TRY XCONFIGURATOR
<mani213> sudo: XCONFIGURATOR: command not found
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<freeRag> man x
<mani213> i did
<mani213> sudo configurator?
<microchip420> heys guys, how do i add an app to the panel when it doesnt appear in the menu? epiphany web browser to be specific...
<earthsound> kreggz: i think i found an answer: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096033.msg138664#msg138664
<[pyro]> mani213: try kwin --replace
<earthsound> apparently, there is a kubuntu KDE 4 Remix
<[pyro]> mani213: or: /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<mani213> naw it just took and compiz and turned it off
<earthsound> but, you're right, it's not until 8.10 (intrepid ibex) that it'll be a (mostly) pure KDE 4
<mani213> chown: changing ownership of `/tmp/.X11-unix': Operation not permitted
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<kreggz> yeah, ive been looking into the a fair bit
<[pyro]> mani213: sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<kreggz> i don't mind have the old kde, just in case I want to test something
<freeRag> damn my torrent is slow
 * [pyro] looks for a beer
<kreggz> i feel like beer now
<mani213> my linux just frozz
<mani213> and it wasnt letting me do anything so i had to restart but my screen is still messed up
<mani213> what was the last command u told me
<mefisto__> can someone tell me how udev renames network devices? on boot I see: "udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2" but I don't want it renamed
<serge> does anyone here know anything about apparmor profiles?
<mani213> what do i do?
<[pyro]> mani213: sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<kreggz> mefisto__: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/udev.htm
<mani213> nothing happens man
<mani213> it doesnt even ask for my password
<mefisto__> mani213: if you leave out the "restart" on the end, do you get a usage message?
<mani213> no
<mani213> nothing
<mefisto__> mani213: are you typing it in correctly?
<mani213> sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart\
<mani213> sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<mani213> is what i typed
<mani213> in konsole
<mefisto__> ls /etc/init.d/x11-common
<mani213> what?
<freeRag> in english pls
<mani213> what do you mean?
<mefisto__> put this in konsole to see if x11-common is where it should be: ls /etc/init.d/x11-common
<mani213> ls /etc/init.d/x11-common
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ ls /etc/init.d/x11-common
<mani213> /etc/init.d/x11-common
<mefisto__> mani213: what are you trying to do exactly?
<mani213> im trying to fix my screen
<mani213> half of its missing yet the back grounds perfect
<mani213> everyt hings streched
<mani213> and no its not my monitor and ic hecked the settings on linux
<mefisto__> have you made some changes and need to restart X?
<mani213> i restarted 50 times
<mani213> its been liek this since 3 days now
<mefisto__> what happened 3 days ago?
<mani213> like the screen became sctreched
<mani213> iconcs words windows
<mani213> yet background is perfect
<_2> "reboot will fix anything"
<mani213> and how do i do that?
<kreggz> you could try reconfiguring xserver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kreggz> maybe backup your xorg.conf
<mani213> im a noob
<_2> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mani213> so i dont know how this works
<kreggz> try going through this guide then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_2> kreggz dpkg-reconfigure makes a backup
<mani213> so what should i do
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ ls /etc/init.d/x11-common
<mani213> /etc/init.d/x11-common
<[pyro]> mani213: read that howto
<kreggz> _2: ok cool
<mani213> its madd wierd
<mani213> what ever i type it says not found
<kreggz> mani213: everything ok? if you find that hard and you have a nvidia/ati card you can download envy-ng
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ sudo  aticonfig
<mani213> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<kreggz> do you have an ati card?
<mani213> ye
<mani213> ati
<kreggz> go to the terminal and type sudo apt-get install envy-ng
 * mr---t- waves to _2
<mani213> @mani213-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install envy-ng
<mani213> Reading package lists... Done
<mani213> Building dependency tree
<mani213> Reading state information... Done
<mani213> E: Couldn't find package envy-ng
<kreggz> thats cause i gave you the wrong package name
<kreggz> sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk
<mefisto__> mani213: have you installed the restricted driver? look in Kmenu > system > hardware drivers
<_2> shalom mr---t-     i have a full pipe and am lagging about 4 minutes right now...
<Sixzero> lol, he said pipe
<freeRag> whats a restricted driver ?
<kreggz> a driver which is restricted
<mefisto__> freeRag: not free, open source
<Sixzero> It's a driver that can't be released with the ubuntu package because it's closed source
<freeRag> ha just that
<mani213> it shows
<Sixzero> otherwise known as proprietary
<mani213> two components
<mani213> thats are enabled
<kreggz> yep download them both
<freeRag> damn linux frolks always renaming and rebrading stuff
<tony_> how do i find the md5 of a dvd?
<mefisto__> mani213: if one of them is your video card, then you have the driver installed
<mani213> i cant download them it just shows whats being used
<mani213> naw
<mani213> no video driver
<mani213> i dont think so
<kreggz> do you know how to open synaptic mani213
<mani213> nope
<mefisto__> mani213: so what are the 2 things enabled?
<mani213> im new to this
<kreggz> in the terminal type sudo synaptic
<mani213> i see atheros hardware and a wireless lan card
<Sixzero> tony_: there are small utilities on the internet that can show you.  it's easiest to search it in google or download one from a torrent
<Sixzero> tony_: you're looking for the checksum, right?
<_2> not sudo with gui apps kreggz
<tony_> i googled. only one came up and it didn't work
<tony_> Sixzero: yes
<freeRag> can i install kubuntu on windows add remove programs ?
<kreggz> works for me ;)
<_2> !kdesudo | everyone!
<ubottu> everyone!: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mefisto__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mani213> so ye what do i do now?
<kreggz> ouch
<kreggz> type kdesu synaptic
<_2> !worksforme | kreggz
<ubottu> kreggz: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kreggz> ;(
<freeRag> can i install kubuntu on windows add remove programs ?
<mefisto__> freeRag: yes
<mani213> so do i need to install a video driver now?
<freeRag> to usb ?
<_2> kreggz and don't get discurraged.   remember i'm lagging so my posts will appear out of sequense.
<Sixzero> tony_: check private message
<kreggz> _2 thats ok, I'm learning things all the time
<kreggz> mani213: do you have synaptic open now?
<mani213> whats synaptic?
<kreggz> main213: type kdesu synaptic
<_2> i.e.  to see what i'm responding to read maybe the top line of your screen and then my post    ;/
<kreggz> mani213: it is a graphic utility to install programs
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ kdesu synaptic
<mani213> sudo: synaptic: command not found
<_2> i think the transfer just finished.... maybe i'm not lagging now...
<mani213> its not found on my computer
<mani213> :S
<mani213> so i need to download it ?
<kreggz> mani213: are you having a joke with me??
<freeRag> so kubuntu can redistribute the proprietary driver ?
<mani213> what do you mean?
<_2> mani213 you can but don't need to    kdesudo adept
<kreggz> i though synaptic came standard, maybe it doesn't...
<freeRag> kreggz: hes been here 4 ever trying the helpers patience
<_2> freeRag under special rules yes.
<mani213> when i type in kdesu synaptic it says not found
<kreggz> ok, type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<freeRag> kdesu apt-get nvidia
<sd32> everytime i change my system colors KWD crashes causing a 11 (SIGSEGV) error,  how do i fix this?
<freeRag> sudo apt-get nvidia
<_2> freeRag    ^ install
<_2> key word missing.
<Darkhound> good evening guys
<freeRag> sd32: report the bug
<_2> Darkhound
<tony_> i'm on kde 4.1. how do i tell where my dvd is at? it just says dvd in Dolphin. like /dev/dvdrom, etc?
<freeRag> tony_: is another one
<Darkhound> freeRAg why did you insult me
<freeRag> i dont like you
<kreggz> tony_: I think it might be in /media
<sd32> how do i  get my windows decorations back?
<mani213> ok
<mani213> its done installing
<Darkhound> and what have i done to you lol?
<_2> sd32   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=de3eb87a
<kreggz> mani213: did you install synaptic or nvidia?
<freeRag> you barked
<_2> sorry tony_   ^
<sd32> _2: thanks
<mani213> synaptic
<_2> sd32 miscued  sorry.
<_2> tony_  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=de3eb87a
<tony_> kreggz: it keeps telling me it's a directory, not a dvd
<sd32> :-0
<kreggz> mani213: ok type kdesu synaptic
<tony_> _2, thanks
<kreggz> tony_: if you want to use the graphical interface there is a widget you can add
<_2> tony_   there is a kde4 specific channel   #kubuntu-kde4
<valentinex> Hello I am a C language student in windows I was using turbo C++ compiler for my studies but now I am in kubuntu I don't know which will be nice for me?
<mani213> yo this is the same as adept manager
<_2> !info gcc | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mani213> is that what you were asking for
<kreggz> mani213: do a search for envy-ng
<tony_> kreggz: what widget is that?
<_2> valentinex install the package   build-essential   and it will pull in most every thing you need
<_2> valentinex you might want to look at  kdevelop too
<kreggz> tony_: new device notifier
<_2> !info kdevelop > valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex, please see my private message
<valentinex> _2: thanks trying :D
<kreggz> tony_: add it from the task bar not the desktop
<twylight> and at long last, I get my laptop up and running again
 * twylight blows the dust off the keyboard
<kreggz> you can but it isn't as convenient
<mani213> i see envy-core
<mani213> and envy-qt
<kreggz> get the gtk one
<mani213> can i get em all
<mani213> core gtk and qt?
<kreggz> just get gtk
<valentinex> _2: sorry I am new to kubuntu where to install that? build-essential
<twylight> O.o Su returned with an error
<twylight> how do I fix that
<bobito> twylight: use sudo
<twylight> not in the console
<twylight> then again, I'm using 6.06.1
<_2> !dpkg | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<_2> !adept | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<mani213> okay its downloading 5% done
<bobito> twylight: Ijust joinedthe chat,what are ya trying to do?
<_2> there.  see the link ^
<twylight> whenever I try to run an application using kdesu it fails, and says
<twylight> Su crashed with an error
<_2> !kdesudo | twylight
<ubottu> twylight: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<valentinex> _2: thanks :o
<_2> twylight also if you need to test sudo's functionality.  in a konsole run    sudo echo boo      if it boo's at you it's working
<twylight> ok.....
<twylight> this is messed up
<twylight> half the time it works
<twylight> and the other half it makes my pointer go all screwy
<_2> that sounds somewhat like a vidio driver glitch
<kreggz> mani213: When you get envy, find it in the K menu. Once in the program download the ATI drivers
<_2> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<bobito> twylight: is it the bug listed on the bottom of the page ubottu gave?
<twylight> nope
<mani213> ok
<kreggz> mani213: this may help you with your problem... no guarantees
<twylight> never mind it, I've got it fixed
<mani213> okay man
<mani213> thanks for the help
<mani213> i wasted a good value of your time
<bobito> ubottu: thanks for the link chap, good to know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kreggz> mani213: doesn't matter I'm not doing anything important ;)
<_2> !welcome | bobito
<ubottu> bobito: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kreggz> _2: are you a bot?
<_2> yes
<kreggz> cool
<mani213> do you guys get paid for helping ppl like me?
<_2> but only on tuesdays
<kreggz> mani213: yeah it's pretty good money 100k a year
<_2> mani213 not a cent
<_2> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mani213> lol
<kreggz> robots don't get paid
<_2> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mani213> oh ok ok
<_2> there it is.
<twylight> !irrelevance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irrelevance
<twylight> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<twylight> that's as much as I'm going to abuse ubotu
<_2> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mani213> i like linux i just dont know it that well
<kreggz> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<mani213> but im happy to use it
<mani213> i had enough with windows
<twylight> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kreggz> mani213: i know how you feel
<_2> mani213 that's what brought most of us here
<twylight> what happened to the message of dealing with insanity?
<twylight> or was I always too intoxicated to deal with that?
<mani213> what do you think of apple osx?
<ForgeAus> hehe
<Sixzero> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ForgeAus> my message of dealing with insanity = "sometime insanity is the sanest choice"
<ForgeAus> then again I also tend to say "confusion is my natural state"
<ForgeAus> mani213 :) nice attitude
<_2> ForgeAus when someone says to me "oh, you are from the states, which one?"   i normally answer "confusion"
<mani213> lol
<mefisto__> mani213: hit alt-F2 and type in: krandrtray
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about apple OSX either, but I am an equal opportunity OS enthusiast :)
<twylight> in adept, how do I get the list from the universe and multiverse?
<mani213> ye this sets your screen size
<gx009> its spelled confucious
<mefisto__> mani213: that will give you an icon that lets you change screen resolution
<_2> !repos > twylight
<ubottu> twylight, please see my private message
<mani213> ye same thing thats in settings
<mani213> i tried t already didnt really work for me
<ForgeAus> ahh its part of kde3.5.10 kewl :) I had it and I didn't even know!
<ForgeAus> (krandrtray I mean)
<ForgeAus> I always loved quickres :)
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: it comes with the kcontrol package
<gx009> am only here 'cause i put 3.5.9 on my desktop
<_2> gx009 the oriental philosopher ?
<gx009> its a phylosophical .rpm
<mani213> man if i cant fiz this ima fix it tom i gata go sleep wake up class tom:S
 * ForgeAus thinks an .rpm is alien :)
<twylight> 2, I am using 6.06
<twylight> OLD version on a craptop
<mani213> usually ppl ask me what osx im runnin when they see linux on my laptop
<_2> twylight dapper here too
<mefisto__> mani213: has anyone asked to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<ForgeAus> makes sense mani :)
<ForgeAus> so what osx are you running rofl :)
<mani213> no
<twylight> I need to get some packages to turn this thing into what I need it to do
<mani213> i dont think so
<_2> twylight if the page doesn't still contain the link for dappet i'll see if ican find you something
<_2> dapper
<mani213> im a noob :(
<Sixzero> I'm triplebooting 10.4.5 Tiger, Kubuntu 8.04 LTS, and XP Home... =)
<twylight> I remember all I had to do was type in something in konsole but apparently not
<twylight> something like sudo apt-get update
<mefisto__> mani213: can you copy the contents of that file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then tell us the url
<ForgeAus> twylight sudo apt-get update will just refresh your list of packages
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mani213> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<ForgeAus> to install one you use sudo apt-get install <packagenamehere>
<_2> twylight here's a list of dapper sources.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7085814b
<ForgeAus> (or adept if you wish to do it graphically)
<gx009> ... && apt-get upgrade
<twylight> forge, I know how to do this, the problem is getting the list of packages to start with
<ForgeAus> gx009 or dist-upgrade :)
<twylight> this install is incredibly broken and I'm trying to get it up to speed
<mefisto__> mani213: to open the file: kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_2> twylight oops "restricted" is not on any of those.  you can add it to each execpt the backports
<mani213> i just installed envy
<ForgeAus> twylight I'd suggest if you have something like dapper that you forget updating "THIS" install and just download a hardy .iso and start from there
<gx009> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<twylight> this laptop is from 1999
<ForgeAus> becasue dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy -> hardy is a LONG path
<_2> twylight kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<twylight> it's an old P3 IBM thinkpad
<kreggz> mani213, open it from the k menu
<mani213> it ssays
<mani213> envy doesnt support my card
<mani213> and foes recognise it
<mani213> :S
<mani213> doesnt*
<twylight> hardy won't run on this, I tried
<twylight> dapper is the only secure version that runs
<geek> twylight: what model?
<twylight> I've no idea
<ForgeAus> what card DO you have mani213?
<geek> and what kinda issue?
<mani213> ati 9200
<geek> er.. it should say on it ;p
<Ubuntu392944> AHHH !! :|
<kreggz> main213: so you tied to install the ATI driver?
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mani213> ye
<twylight> I'm not flipping this thing over
<_2> twylight each repo has a common look and feel about it.     "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse restricted"   <<<   the type.  the url   the codename (dapper)  the section/s                   all ubuntu sources.list files have that look and feel.   and anything starting with # is ignored.
<Ubuntu392944> Why does Kubuntu have to be so AWESOME!! :(
<mefisto__> mani213: I had that card until a few days ago. wait and I'll find a link for you
<geek> twylight: should be on the front. on the bar with the indicator lights
<twylight> iSeries
<mani213> ok
<twylight> is what I can see
<geek> twylight: thats a start..
<ForgeAus> Ubuntu I just hope it will remain so awesome when KDE4 becomes default
<geek> what kinda issues?
<_2> twylight you might want to note that for future refferance ^
<twylight> I'm juggling a few different things here...
<ForgeAus> (which is about to happen with Intrepid
<Sixzero> mani213: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<mani213> what do i open it with
<geek> twylight: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Template:I_Series would be a start
<mani213> when i click the link its asking what i wana use to open it
<twylight> I figured out the problem 2
<mani213> what should i click
<mani213> ?
<Sixzero> save it to desktop
<twylight> my installer fuxxored the repos, commenting out every single one
<mani213> doesnt let me save
<mani213> i can only open it
<_2> twylight good half the job of fixing is finding the error
<mani213> with a program but its asking which program
<mefisto__> mani213: can we see your xorg.conf? type this: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then paste that at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<twylight> I uncommented them
<twylight> let's see if I fixed it
<_2> twylight have to close any package manager and reopen
<twylight> restart adept
<_2> yep
<Sixzero> mani213: right-click the link, copy to clipboard, and paste it into your web browser
<twylight> aaand
<_2> update
<mani213> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45631/
<_2> update package list twylight    what ever it's called in adept
 * _2 only uses apt
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a little trouble getting java netbeans to work
<twylight> my kubuntu bar rearranged itself, and a bunch of windows rearranged themselves
<_2> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<_2> !java > Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic, please see my private message
<twylight> that should repair itself when I restart
<twylight> kdesu doesn't like my laptop, methinks
<Colonel_Panic> oh wait... now it's working!
<_2> twylight don't forget that any thing you do in kde you have to "apply changes"  as a general rule.
<Colonel_Panic> kool beans
<twylight> I know
<_2> no net beans
<_2> :)
<twylight> I think kubuntu dislikes my little nubmouse device
<freeRag> net beans ?
<kreggz> mani213: looks like your video card hasn't been detected
<mani213> ye
<mani213> so what should i do
<kreggz> !panic | mani213
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panic
<_2> twylight could be the wrong protocal   you might want to check the xorg.conf
<kreggz> (
<mani213> go to ati main site
<Sixzero> mani213: did you paste that link into your web browser
<mani213> and install the driver?
<Sixzero> mani213: that was the link to the driver
<twylight> we have sources
<twylight> I repaired the issue
<mani213> yeye
<mani213> its downloading
<mani213> to my desktop
<twylight> next issue, the mouse
<kreggz> mani213: is your computer new?
<_2> !helpersnack | twylight sorry there isn't a fixer snack
<ubottu> twylight sorry there isn't a fixer snack: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Sixzero> when it gets done, tell us and I'll walk you through it.  I did it earlier for another dude and it worked like a charm.
<mani213> naw 5 years old
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> I love linux for this reason
<twylight> challenges, problems to solve
<mani213> kk
<kreggz> alright im heading off, sounds like Sixzero has a good plan
<freeRag> linux kicks ass
<valentinex> _2: what? kubuntu don't support netbeans?
<_2> twylight and the freedom to change things without breach of contract.
<kreggz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<twylight> okay, my available packages have jumped from 914 to 18525
<twylight> I don't care about contracts
<twylight> but I hate paying for things :P
<mefisto__> mani213: do you have tvout on your card?
<_2> valentinex ? Colonel_Panic said he got netbeans working a minute ago and said "cool beans" to which i replied "no, net beans"
<mani213> naw naw
<twylight> as soon as I get back into this system, and it's been almost a year
<twylight> christ, a whole year
<twylight> I got arrested for something stupid
<twylight> been trying to get my laptop back online
<mefisto__> mani213: ok, go with Sixzero's suggestion
<twylight> it was in a very bad way
<ForgeAus> netbeans isn't necessarily necessary... I mean theres other options for the most part, like eclipse and/or kdevelop for example
<freeRag> why anyone needs java  ?
<_2> twylight i hate to know that anything i do will make me a liar.  and if you click the "i accept" on a M$ EULA then almost anything you do will make you a liar...    so i don't do windows.
<mani213> i installed envy so how do i uninstall it now so i dont waste hard drive space?
<valentinex> _2:  :)) ok
<twylight> EULA is an acronym for Eh? Ur Life Assimilated!
<DarkriftX> besides lspci whats a command to show all detected devices in the machine?
<mr---t-> lshw
<twylight> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<_2> twylight i though it meant  "Eew U want me to agree to that Lol All the way to linux"
<Sixzero> mani213: go in synaptic, search for ngenvy and checked all the green boxes and tell them to uninstall completely
<twylight> it has various meanings
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get remove --purge envyng-core envyng-gtk envyng-qt
<twylight> Evil Undead Lawyer Attack
<_2> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<_2> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Sixzero> mani213: sudo apt-get remove --purge envyng-core envyng-gtk envyng-qt
<mani213> ok
<freeRag> i love the linux EULA namely the USE AT YOUR OWN RISK bit
<mani213> i just went to adept manager and removed it
<DarkriftX> how about the windows UELA: Use at the risk of everyone around you
<_2> freeRag i love the fact that it's "your" software.  not "you have the right to use OUR software, as long as you do what we say do with it"
<Sixzero> did it finish downloading mani?
<twylight> 2
<twylight> it's more like everyone's software
<twylight> linux is the hippie/commie OS, minus the opression. (The drugs are optional)
<mefisto__> opression?
<mr---t-> niite all
<Sixzero> nite t
<[pyro]> NIGHT FOOL!
<[pyro]> ;)
<_2> fire
<freeRag> i love waxing hippie/commies
<firewall_03> can I ask a n00b question
<_2> firewall_03 another one ?
<freeRag> shoot
<_2> you just asked one....
<firewall_03> thanks,  I am having trouble getting my wifi card to work with 7.04 its a Dlink Dwl-G650 I went to #ubuntu but there a bunch of douche bags
<mefisto__> people are nicer in #kubuntu than #ubuntu?
<mani213> the ati driver finished downloading
<twylight> please don't use offensive language like that in here, we're only here to try to help
<mani213> what steps do i take now
<firewall_03> twylight I wasn't referring to you guys but ok
<Sixzero> mani213: Ok, right click the file you just downloaded, and rename it to ati.run
<_2> firewall_03 heh some of the same folks here...   so lets not call names...    but is this wireless ?
<freeRag>  hippie/commies = trols
<firewall_03> yes it is
<mani213> okay
<mani213> now
<valentinex> mefisto__: yup that's why I left ubuntu >:)
<_2> !wifi | firewall_03 see if anything here helps
<firewall_03> _2 I went to the site and looked through a lot of the DOCS
<ubottu> firewall_03 see if anything here helps: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<firewall_03> _2 already read through some of that didn't help my cause
<freeRag> ypu need MADwifi
<_2> firewall_03 i'm not well versed in wifi  so i doubt i'll be of much help.   maybe someone that has a wifi and hopefully a dlink will step up.
<firewall_03> freeRag ok do I have to download my old install cd or would just downloading it work
<mani213> what do i do now
<freeRag> HELP!|
<freeRag> HELP!
<Sixzero> mani213: now, open a console window
<freeRag> fireup kdesu
<mani213> ok
<DarkriftX> anyone know how i make kmail sit in the tray instead of closing when i hit close?
<DarkriftX> it used to do that, but since my reinstal it just exits
<Sixzero> mani213: now in the console window, type   cd Desktop
<Darkhound> anyone here has any experiend with lightning on thunderbird?
<Darkhound> i cant seem to find out how to make it send an invitation to atendees
<mani213> bash: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~/Desktop$
<freeRag> no go to mozzilas irc
<firewall_03> freeRag just download madwifi
<Sixzero> mani213: ok, you're already there then
<Sixzero> mani213: type   sudo sh ati.run
<mani213> ok
<mani213> so when ever i wana install a file thats what i type then file name?
<Darkhound> wtf... somone has my nick registared here
<Darkhound> what is nickserv?
<mani213> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45639/
<mani213> i got an error
<_2> Darkhound /msg nickserv help
<Colonel_Panic> I wouldn't be surprised if somebody did
<Darkhound> i guess there is another darkhound on this IRC server
<_2> Darkhound nickserv is an irc service provided by freenode
<Darkhound> i got this
<Darkhound> i am new to all this
<Colonel_Panic> you might want to try some alternate name, like "Dimdog" or something
<Darkhound> [Notice] -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<freeRag> use hellgod
<[pyro]> lol
<freeRag> its free
<_2> Darkhound then i'd say "if you didn't register that name, you better find another"
<[pyro]> Darkhound: /nick DarkerHound ;)
<_2> Darkhound /nick VeryDarkHound
<Darkhound-> lol
<Sixzero> mani213: Hmm, that's weird
<[pyro]> DarkestHound
<Darkhound-> well lol thanks guys
<Darkhound-> this is my 1st day here and my 1st day on linux
<Darkhound-> everything is new
<_2> well i'm going to piddle around a bit while i have the free time.   if anyone needs me....    ah....   i'll finish that thought after while.
<Ubuntu392944> How do I have kubuntu mount a previously created /home dir from another hard disk?
<firewall_03> I am having trouble getting my wifi card to work with 7.04 its a Dlink Dwl-G650, and I have read through a lot of the docs ubuntus page
<Sixzero> What's this guy missin, y'all.....
<Sixzero> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<Sixzero> X Server: unable to detect
<freeRag> Darkhound-: do you know the linux easter egg ?
<freeRag> Darkhound-:  type in term sudo  ./
<ForgeAus> theres only one?
<Darkhound-> you mean super user
<valentinex> Hello I want to reset my OS fonts etc all sizes how to do this?
<Colonel_Panic> sudo is the program that lets you run apps as sup[eruser, yes
<Sixzero> mani213: are you still here?
<ForgeAus> uh I got command not found
<Colonel_Panic> if you want to run a kde app as superuser, use kdesu
<ForgeAus> term is a command?
<_2> ForgeAus x-terminal-emulator   is.
<ForgeAus> xterm is yes
<_2> ForgeAus and   sudo -i     or who ever needs a root shell
<Colonel_Panic> xterm is a terminal app, yeah
<ForgeAus> and terminal (or terminal.app konsole roxterm etc)
<freeRag> yaquake
<freeRag> kornshell
<_2>  x-terminal-emulator
<valentinex> How to install netbeans? I got it in .sh extension
<Colonel_Panic> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Colonel_Panic> valentinex, you a Java developer?
<DarkriftX> anyone here good with wifi/network managers?
<valentinex> Colonel_Panic: no new I am new to learn.
<Daisuke_Ido> eclipse.
<Colonel_Panic> well netbeans is a development environment for Java
<Colonel_Panic> it's for developing Java apps
<DarkriftX> i need to get my wifi configured better... it always connects at 1mb, but my router is close and before the reinstlal i could get 54mb all the time
<freeRag> lol
<valentinex> Colonel_Panic: so which I should use to learn java language? :-s
<Daisuke_Ido> valentinex: both will do you just fine
<freeRag> use mono
<Colonel_Panic> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> freeRag: you're kidding, i hope
<Colonel_Panic> mono is an attempt to implement the microsoft .NET framework on UNIX
<Colonel_Panic> still very glitchy at the mo
<Daisuke_Ido> hence my response.
<freeRag> i use gambas
<Daisuke_Ido> valentinex: netbeans will be fine for you
<Colonel_Panic> netbeans looks pretty nice, I must say
<valentinex> Daisuke_Ido: ok :)
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having trouble locating my jdk directory
<freeRag> jave is great if your into trojans
<freeRag> java is great if your into trojans
<valentinex> freeRag: :))
<Colonel_Panic> it's not in /usr/local
<freeRag> whats so funny ?
<freeRag> try etc/usr/local
<Colonel_Panic> I'm more of a Lifestyles guy myself
<freeRag> your an idiot but thats beside the point
<valentinex> :-s wewkz
<Colonel_Panic> there is no /etc/usr/local
<Darkhound-> colonel, do you know how lighnigh works?
<freeRag> try var/usr/local
<Colonel_Panic> freeRag, if you don't have anything constructive to say, please just don't say anything at all
<freeRag> constructive ?
<freeRag> roflol
<freeRag> if you r looking for constructive why did you come to irc ?
<Colonel_Panic> certainly not to converse with pathetic trolls in #kubuntu
<Darkhound-> lol seems this freerag is a bithasty
<freeRag> folks now days only come to irc to get profiled by the NSA
<valentinex> ubottu: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valentinex> :D intelligent bor
<valentinex> bot* I thought human
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<cknowles> How can I completely get rid of lirc and all settings for a completely fresh install?
<valentinex> Daisuke_Ido: indonesian?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Colonel_Panic> Japanese?
<freeRag> its" i do suck in" indonesian
<Daisuke_Ido> enough.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops | freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<Agent_bob> cknowles sudo apt-get --purge remove lirc     and remove it's local config file, probably in ~/.kde/share/config/
<freeRag> !ops Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> personal insults, insulting a language someone wants to learn, absolute unhelpful attitude...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops daisuke_ido
<valentinex> freeRag:  >:)
<nalioth> let us be civil
<Colonel_Panic> Daisuke_Ido, what's the problem?
<Colonel_Panic> You want to uninstall IRC?
<Daisuke_Ido> wait what?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not uninstalling anything
<Daisuke_Ido> cknowles was asking about removing lirc
<Daisuke_Ido> (IR remote control interface)
<Colonel_Panic> oh sorry
<sheik_> anyone knows how to change chatroom? still newbie..............
<Colonel_Panic> I'm in like 4 channels at once here, trying to get help with this problem
<eddieftw> sheik_: type /j and then the room ame
<eddieftw> name*
<Colonel_Panic> sheik_: /join <name of channel you wish to join>
<eddieftw> for example /j #kubuntu
<eddieftw> ah right /join ... depends on your chat client
<Daisuke_Ido> Colonel_Panic: what's the issue?
<Darkhound-> anyone familiar with lightning?
<Darkhound-> i am trying to send an event ot some atendees but it does not seem to work
<sheik_> okay but waht are the different channel?
<Colonel_Panic> sheik_: go to the server window for this server and type: "/list"
<Darkhound-> brb
<CoJaBo> Anyone know why I can't connect to my wireless, but any other one seems to work?
<sheik_> where is the server window(sorry)?
<Colonel_Panic> what client are you using?
<valentinex> silence
<mefisto__> Darkhound-: my experience with lightning is that it doesn't work properly. did you install it from repos, or d/l from mozilla?
<Darkhound-> from repos
<Darkhound-> good night
<freeRag> hi
<Sixzero> hi
<Sixzero> did it quiet down in here or somethin?
<freeRag> roflol
<freeRag> i guess they are shifting rounds
<eddieftw> no, but i dont have anything to say
<eddieftw> and this room isn't all about chatter anyway ;p
<jussi01> Happens.. if there are no questions, then no answers.
<freeRag> were did i put my glasses?
<Sixzero> It just seemed to get a lil crazy earlier, hard to keep up for a irc noob like me
<freeRag> lots of noob in here today roflol
<freeRag> ive only meet noobs today
<Sixzero> I looked up a copy of Ubuntu at Best Buy today and they wanted $20 for it.  I wonder who makes the money off of it?
<Sixzero> Canonical?
<freeRag> no the kids that burn it
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is it normal, that kpdf can't read/fill pdf forms?
<Agent_bob> freeRag when is a fellow no longer a noob ?
<freeRag> try xpdf
<Sixzero> Agent_bob: good question.
<freeRag> i dont know
<Sixzero> I mean, there's always gonna be something that we don't know
<freeRag> but everyone i talked said they were noobs
 * Agent_bob is a noob  only been using linux for 9 years...
<Heretic_spb> хеллоу алл, есть Java программеры проконсультироваться?
<Sixzero> I'm a nux noob. :(
<Agent_bob> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<freeRag> well i reckon in this channel you'd have to be knoob
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Sixzero> I've got one for ya, agent bob.
<Heretic_spb> Agent_bob Opps, missing chanel =)
<Sixzero> Ever had a problem with your audio in kubuntu being an octave too high in pitch?
<Agent_bob> Heretic_spb all i know is i can't parley with you in russian
<Agent_bob> Sixzero umm only a few mp3's that had a strange bitrate
<Heretic_spb> Agent_bob =)
<C0L7>  I just set up a dual boot with xp. I need to sync my ipod with itunes from XP, (i really dont like the music players for linux) anyhow...I need to be able to access my music folder in ubuntu from xp. any advice
<freeRag> backup 1st
<Agent_bob> C0L7 yeah ext2fs driver for windarz
<C0L7> tried that
<C0L7> it didnt work?
<Agent_bob> ok then  ##windows
<C0L7> thanks
<Agent_bob> np
<Agent_bob> C0L7 ntfs-3g  linux driver that would let you copy the files to ntfs from linux    also both linux and M$ can natively read/write vfat file systems.   maybe make a small share fs of vfat format
<Agent_bob> fat32 prolly  ^
<freeRag> Agent_bob: i need to get the new posted rooktik that uses the kernel debugin features and distribute it using bitorrent can you help me ?
<Agent_bob> freeRag lol
<Agent_bob> freeRag get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<Agent_bob> :)
<freeRag> whats that means ?
<eddieftw> nice Agent_bob
<freeRag> what are warez ?
<Sixzero> You're kidding, right?
<freeRag> im talking about worms trojans virus the stuff hackers do
<Agent_bob> freeRag if you are truely ignorant.   checkout wikipidia.org and search   "rootkit"  and  "warez"
<Agent_bob> else i've said all i'm going to about it.
<Agent_bob> fi
<freeRag> fi ?
<Agent_bob> if ;then ;else ;fi
<Agent_bob> just closing the if statement
<freeRag> whatever
<freeRag> no parley foreigner with me pls
<noaXess> freeRag: can't kpdf open pdf forms or is there an extention for it?
<Agent_bob> noaXess yes kpdf is for pdf format
<eddieftw> ![df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<eddieftw> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<noaXess> Agent_bob: i mean, read and fill pdf forms..
<noaXess> if i open one, that should be a pdf form, kpdf gives me no option to fill in the form fields..
<Agent_bob> noaXess oh write to... i don't know,  i never liked pdf
<noaXess> i know what pdf is..
<freeRag> i use acrobat reader 6
<noaXess> freeRag: for lnx
<noaXess> ?
<freeRag> xpdf
<Agent_bob> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<Agent_bob> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> hmmm
<Agent_bob> there is a linux version
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> noaXess: acrobat is in medibunt
<sizzle> hi
<jussi01> hi
<noaXess> i will try xpdf..
<emilsedgh> noaXess: try Okular
<noaXess> emilsedgh: on kde4 i have okular.. but just on kde3.. will try xpdf first..
<emilsedgh> hm
<noaXess> emilsedgh: ok.. okular will be the choice, also in kde3 :)
<noaXess> why can't kpdf fill/read pdf forms?
<aldin> Hi, i have noticed that in 8.04 fonts under KDE (3.5) are very bad, is there some specific reason for that? is this common, is there fix fopr that? thanks in advance.
<unclean> !.run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<unclean> !run
<unclean> whats the deal with .run files?
<geek> oh
<geek> they probably are just scripts
<unclean> its for a game though
<unclean> its d/ling as a .run
<geek> ,/foo.run?
<gms> hi
<gms> regarding the 4.1 hardy packages, do i have to install some extra package signing keys, or are these packages unsigned by the packagers?
<stdin> gms: PPAs are not signed, nothing we can do about that until Launchpad decides to fix it
<gms> stdin, hm, that is unfortunate
<stdin> gms: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed]
<gms> thanks, stdin, I was just about to search for this ...
<michele_> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/eagles
<chairman> how do u set the virus scanner to auto?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Bauldrick> I have a wireless pci card, tp-link 353g but I can't seem to get it recognized? lspci doesn't show it there
<ActionParsnip> is it usb?
<jussi01> hehe
<Bauldrick> no pci card
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: read again :P
<ActionParsnip> its early and ive jst finished my early grind
<Bauldrick> :)
 * jussi01 hugs ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip hugs back
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Bauldrick> i also have tp-link 550g which works perfectly :(
<jussi01> and you are certain the card is not faulty?
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: can you pastebin your lspci output
<Bauldrick> should atleast show up shouldn't it? ActionParsnip : this is the second one I've been sent
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: you may have to disable acpi to get it working
<Bauldrick> I've got the 'good one' in at the moment, so cant paste lspci, could change around though, how would you disable acpi?
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: http://neoaddict.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/disable-acpi-on-boot/
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Bauldrick> I'll give that a go, cheers
<neal__> hello
<ndazza> jussi01: following from yesterday, still no luck with those ATI drivers... I'm performing a clean install to an external HDD and attempting to install the drivers there
<jussi01> :(
<ndazza> jussi01: I've managed to get the latest drivers installed and running, no errors in the xorg log files, but all I get is a blank screen. Tried an older version of the driver, same problem
<jussi01> :(
<ndazza> anyhow, persisting with the fresh install, hopefully the old nvidia drivers are all that's causing me grief
<ActionParsnip> ndazza: you could try envyng-qt
<ndazza> ActionParsnip: I looked at that on jussi01's suggestion, but it has no idea what my card is (ATI HD4870) and refuses to install the driver
<ActionParsnip> i thought you were using nvidia now?
<ndazza> ActionParsnip: i just jumped from nvidia to ATI
<ActionParsnip> oh
<ActionParsnip> ive always avoided ati due to poor support
<ndazza> hence i think the old (ie previously installed) drivers could be conflicting with the new ATI ones
<ndazza> I was hoping the new AMD open source strategy might have made a difference
<ActionParsnip> ndazza: as long as they are not referenced they will just sit
<ActionParsnip> ndazza: dpkg -l | grep ati
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<ndazza> according to phoronix the 4870 shipped with same-day linux support
<ndazza> the ati drivers actually install .deb packages
<ActionParsnip> ndazza: no good for gentoo then eh ;)
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ndazza> hehe
<ndazza> not so much
<ndazza> although it supports oodles of distros
<ndazza> from memory at least red hat, suse and ubuntu are supported, including intrepid
<ndazza> don't remember what the others were
<ActionParsnip> i just stick to nvidia, tried and tested
<santiago-ve> hi guys, any of you know a way to use a ldap machine as login server for any linux distro?
<santiago-ve> ldap server*
<ActionParsnip> !ldap | santiago-ve
<ubottu> santiago-ve: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<deamoon> hi ppl
<deamoon> who could tell me what player bes for listening mp3?
<deamoon> i got amarok
<ActionParsnip> amarok plays mp3s
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | deamoon
<ubottu> deamoon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<santiago-ve> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<santiago-ve> !PAM
<santiago-ve> :/
<santiago-ve> ActionParsnip: thanks that helped me to get on the rails
<Bauldrick> disadling acpi didn't seem to work, heres the lspci http://pastebin.com/m604f2ba6
<santiago-ve> Bauldrick: use lshw
<santiago-ve> sudo lshw
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: do you have onboard graphics?
<Bauldrick> ActionParsnip: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: oh you're having issues with wifi
<ActionParsnip> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<ActionParsnip> you need to find how to install an RTL-8185 wifi
<Bauldrick> sudo lshw gave this lot http://pastebin.com/m71b37ba6
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326945
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: ok the bottom block is what you need, it says unclaimed == no driver
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: i think there is a realtek driver to compile from realtek, id go scope that out
<Bauldrick> will do, cheers. I know it's not broken atleast
<stamen> hi, why I can't upgrade to new k3b. I am with kubuntu Hardy
<ForgeAus> I don't understand why I can't exit from KDM
<stamen> it says that is kept back
<ForgeAus> or actualy I shuld say exit from X completely..
<stamen> ForgeAus: what you want to do
<ForgeAus> instead I on;y get options to shut down or restart (or log in/out hibernate /sleep)
<ForgeAus> nothing now stamen but I was having troubles with my xorg.conf
<stamen> you can reset X and after that from the menu u can choose to login via terminal
<mrxmike> ANYONE tried /testin Intrepred?
<ForgeAus> my X wasn't loading half the time and when it did it would be in an invalid gfx mode... I didn't know how to quit the running X server
<stamen> you can kill it
<stamen> :)
<stamen> do you know how
<ForgeAus> nor did I know how to exit from KDM (out of X) back to the cli I was in
<ForgeAus> uh it didn't work when I killed X
<ForgeAus> (did you mean kill KDM?)
<stamen> press at the same time ctrl+alt+F2
<mrxmike> HOW UNSTABLE is Intrepid ?
<stamen> log in there, and
<ForgeAus> yeah that switches VT's but X is still running...
<mrxmike> is it pretty usable
<mrxmike> ??
<stamen> yes, kill kdm
<ForgeAus> mrxmike I'm not using intrepid so I wouldn't know
<stamen> stop it
<mrxmike> ForgeAus: why would i care to get your response.
<ForgeAus> can' /etc/init.d/kdm stop do that more gracefully?
<ForgeAus> mrxmike you asked a question I was just answering it...
<mrxmike> i would like to 'beta-test' Intrepid, but if its pretty unusable..........
<mrxmike> ForgeAus: suck a goatse
<ForgeAus> doesn't KDM and/or X use those lock files?
<mrxmike> Intrepid was planned for 19-SEPTEMBER
<mrxmike> but its already available for a week... , so they made the deadline easily
<mrxmike> or how should i see this?
<stamen> so than try to to do this when you login: sudo /init.d/kdm stop
<stamen> so than try to to do this when you login: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<stamen> and it should stop it
<ForgeAus> ok stamen thanx,
<ForgeAus> I was trying to close X and it should have been KDM all along, no wonder it was causing me headaches :)
<ForgeAus> next time I'm tinkering with xorg.conf I'll have to try it
<stamen> :)
<mefisto__> well if you kill X kdm and any other program that runs under X will be killed
<akacha> ok
<wesley_> Where´s the channel about development version 8.10 ?
<rob_melb> can some one help a newbee with where to find nonfree reg setup?
<rob_melb> where and what is use in kde
<Cross> How can i add a mp3 to a video track?
<ghostcube> Cross: have u tried kino ?
<Cross> no
<ghostcube> its an video edit tool
<ghostcube> like studio on windooz
<Cross> okay i use normal kdenlive but kdenlive failed with the audio output
<ghostcube> never tried enlive
<Cross> kdenlive is really good
<Cross> but kdenlive crashed right away in 8.10. By the way does someone know if they are fixing that bug in knetworkmanager that prevents from conecting to wlan
<ghostcube> Cross: 8.10 is still alpha
<Cross> i know but works pretty good
<shadowhywind> hay all, when i change my volume it changes the PCM vol. not the master, anyone know to switch it around?
<doom> bonjour
<doom> le serveur msn est of ou s'est chez moi qu'il y a un souci ?
<shadowhywind> lets see if this works,
<shadowhywind> !ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<shadowhywind> doom: #ubuntu-fr
<favro> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<doom> thanks :)
<shadowhywind> ah! do many things, hehe have to remember that
<Fargh> doom, I have troubles logging into MSN aswell
<mefisto__> if you're having problems with msn connection in kopete, try changing to "use HTTP method" in the connection settings
<SuperSub> hi
<jussi01> hi
<[pyro]> hi
<ZUES> can anyone help me as I just upgraded my system to 8.04 LTS and now I cannot watch any AVI movies?
<jussi01> ZUES: make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<_-Jay-_> Hey hey,  anyone having trouble with their KDE panels after the last update. Mine are kinda sick
<[pyro]> _-Jay-_: nope
<_-Jay-_> dang,  mine just look like they are having refreshing issues
<[pyro]> u reboot / restart x ?
<_-Jay-_> like Programs i have closed still appear in the task bar until another program writes over that spot..
<_-Jay-_> yeah tried both restarts
<_-Jay-_> tried re-sizing
<_-Jay-_> tried remove and adding the pane's again
<[pyro]> _-Jay-_: are you using compiz ?
<_-Jay-_> [pyro]: Yeah,  you think that might be causing me issues?
<[pyro]> _-Jay-_: try disabling it for starters, see that stops it, that way you can narrow down the problem.
<_-Jay-_> fair call,  do an x restart now,   brb
<_-Jay-_> [pyro]: yeah seams to be compiz making a a mess... It really doesn't like the kde panel does it
<[pyro]> _-Jay-_: im not using compiz atm, it doesnt like my POS video card
<[pyro]> try playing with compiz's various settings, you may find one of the effects is causing the problem
<_-Jay-_> yeah i had the problem for a while my last one kinda broke/burned/melted
<_-Jay-_> thanks for the hand [pyro].
<_-Jay-_> Hmmm seems to be just with hidding turned on....
<_Bauldrick> i managed to get my rtl8185 based wifi card to show up in iwconfig, but the modules weren't installed perminanty. Now, after reboot, I get insmod: error inserting 'ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<favro> Bauldrick: afaik you need to add the module to /etc/modules
<Sarge_TJ> Hi, I just switched to Kubuntu. Do I need a separate firewall (firestarter, for example), or is there some sort of built in firewall in Kubuntu?
<mrxmike> what internet connection type do you have?
<mrxmike> with what modem?
<mrxmike> is there a interprid channel guys, or a kubu dev channel?
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<mrxmike> 'Warning lots of breaking'
<mrxmike> thats pretty much right =)
<favro> !firewall | Sarge_TJ
<ubottu> Sarge_TJ: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Sarge_TJ> I have a WLAN (Buffalo Airstation), no modem, I just plug it in the wall
<_Bauldrick> favro: I was following this : http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing#Making_and_installing_the_driver  - it worked first time, but now won't install
<favro> Bauldrick: tried rebuilding the module?
<jlido> I installed KDE4 and now my fonts are so huge I can't see what's going on in both KDE 3 and 4.
<jlido> Can someone help, please?
<jlido> This is on Hardy.
<_Bauldrick> favro: a few times, it's only the last one that says invalid
<jussi01> jlido: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<jlido> yeah, but it's affecting KDE3 too
<favro> _Bauldrick: well the error is invalid module format - looked in their forums?
<jlido> xorg says it's set the DPI to 96.  So there should be no reason to have the font's 1/3rd the height of my screen.
<jlido> before I installed KDE4 I was having this font problem in kdm, but once I logged in to KDE3 they went back to the correct size.
<jlido> Which was embarrasing, but at least I could work around it.
<mrxmike> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mrxmike> where is kubuntu on launchpad, i need to report bug(s)
<Pici> mrxmike: Kubuntu shares the same packages as Ubuntu, so just file the bugs under the same packages.
<mrxmike> Pici: i cant find dolphin on launchpad
<Pici> mrxmike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin
<Bauldrick> favro: why would it work the first time though? I'm lost
<Lokiase> hello, i'm having problems to install kubuntu on a old pc, is their all smaller distro (less ram-usage, hd, etc).... hasn't to be kubuntu but i prefer kde
<Lokiase> [14:59] <Lokiase> hello, i'm having problems to install kubuntu on a old pc, is their all smaller distro (less ram-usage, hd, etc).... hasn't to be kubuntu but i prefer kde
<favro> Bauldrick: did you update a kernel or something?
<lokai> how is KDE/Ubuntu in terms of Tablet PC support?
<Lokiase> [14:59] <Lokiase> hello, i'm having problems to install kubuntu on a old pc, is their all smaller distro (less ram-usage, hd, etc).... hasn't to be kubuntu but i prefer kde
<Bauldrick> favro: nope, just rebooted and now i get that error everytime I try to install them, I just seen my card may work with 2.26.27 in Intrepid, I'll give that a shot - not very wise I know  but hey
<favro> Lokiase: kde is considered one of the heaviest window evironments
<ZUES> can anyone help me as I just upgraded my system to 8.04 LTS and now I cannot watch any AVI movies?
<Lokiase> i have a P3, which linux-distro should i install?
<favro> Lokiase: there is xubuntu-ps3 I think
<favro> Lokiase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Lokiase> not a playstation, a pentium 3 :)
<favro> heh
<favro> Lokiase: try xubuntu http://www.xubuntu.org/
<deamoon> guys what graphic car should i get that it would work on linux with no problem cos mine ati is playing a bit
<deamoon> ?
<lokai> deamoon: what do you have now...?
<deamoon> ati radeon x600pro
<lokai> and you followed the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html
<lokai> wow bad link, 6.10
<roozbeh> hi to all
<deamoon> well im nob on linux :D
<deamoon> how can i save xorg file ?
<Alex135> anyone been able to get kismet and aircrack-ng running properly on kubuntu useing a atheros wifi card?
<lokai> deamoon: try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Alex135> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lokai> deamoon: you shouldn't have to modify your xorg.conf file.
<ghostcube> Alex135: yes i tried it and if u use the patches it works so far
<Alex135> ghostcube: how did you do it? i cant get kismet to recieve packets, same with airodump
<Alex135> ghostcube: yes i put my wifi card into monitor mode
<ghostcube> madwifi has excellent howtos
<ghostcube> kismet sux
<ghostcube> to slow
<Alex135> ghostcube: i have looked and havn't found one that seems to work (i have recompiled madwifi several times aswell)
<ghostcube> Alex135: hmmm
<ghostcube> i hacked my own wlan
<ghostcube> on proxim atheros one
<ghostcube> Alex135: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php#documentation
<ghostcube> and there is aircrack-ptw
<ghostcube> lot faster then ng
<ghostcube> http://www.cdc.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/aircrack-ptw/
<Alex135> hmmm
<ghostcube> u need the patches from aircrack for madwifi
<ghostcube> to get this working
<ghostcube> and make sure u havce the right one
<ghostcube> if there is aonly an patch tto an older madwifi revision u must use the older revsiion
<Alex135> fun... alright
<ghostcube> :)
<Alex135> thanks, ill start working on it
<Alex135> (for the 5th time) :p
<ghostcube> and there is a new tool for hacking wpa but i wont tell it in this chan until its officialy released
<ghostcube> ;)
<starenka> yep the package name is steal-the-router
<spinfusor> join #linuxmce
<starenka> try adding "/"
<lapoisse> Hi
<starenka> hi
<lapoisse> I need help with my graphic card
<lapoisse> I can install the nvidia driver, but it s out of order
<lapoisse> first problem in the past (with a GC witch work), I install compiz
<lapoisse> nowaday I want to clear  the references to it
<lapoisse> but when I do  ps -ef | grep compiz
<lapoisse> kwrapper ksmserver --windowmanager /usr/bin/compiz.real
<lapoisse> Where can I clear this call?
<lapoisse>  /usr/bin/compiz.real does not exist
<bipbip> hi
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> which package do i need to install to use the kernel source??
<jonathan_> i can#t find a package called "kernel-source"
<jussi01> !info linux-source | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jonathan_> thanks :)
<jussi01> no probs
<jonathan_> hm than i have a big problem :)
<jonathan_> or a small but big for me ;)
<jussi01> jonathan_: what is it?
<jonathan_> i do already have the newest version of this package
<Githzerai> jonathan_: If u wan't to experiment with linux kernel, you might also wan't to check out the latest version from kernel.org
<jussi01> jonathan_: I assume you are compiling a driver or something?
<jonathan_> and i get the following error:
<jonathan_>  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \
<jonathan_>         echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \
<jonathan_>         echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \
<jonathan_> yes a webcam-driver
<jussi01> jonathan_: hrm, Ive not seen that one.
<jonathan_> yes no one did yet ;)
<Githzerai> jonathan_: for a simle driver(kernel module) you don't need to compile entire kernel, just the module. That's what linux-headers are for ;)
<jonathan_> even google doesn't realy know about that
<jonathan_> hm, then what do i have to change? i just said "make all"
<jonathan_> and that was the error i got
<jonathan_> the "make oldconf etc"
<jonathan_> did it's job fine but didn't change a thing :/
<Githzerai> jonathan_: have u run make config (menuconfig,xconfig) before make ?
<jonathan_> no
<Githzerai> U need to configure kernel before compiling it.
<jonathan_> in the same directory as the program i want to compile is within?
<jonathan_> and how do i configure kernel?
<jonathan_> sorry, but i'm just a beginner and just want my webcam working ;)
<Githzerai> jonathan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile This is an excelent tutorial on kernel compiling
<jonathan_> hm
<jonathan_> do i realy need to recompile me kernel only to get my webcam working that worked on windows out of the box?!
<jussi01> jonathan_: no, you shouldnt. which webcam btw?
<jonathan_> a quickcam
<jonathan_> logitech
<Githzerai> jonathan_: Though I think u just nid to compile kernel module (driver) for webcam.... Can u give me the driver source link, so I can check what it's all about ?
<ghostcube> Jonathan this should work with quickcam driver out of the box
<jussi01> jonathan_: can you go toterminal and type: lspci and give me the line about it?
<jonathan_> i have a usb cam
<ghostcube> lsusb
 * jussi01 has a quickcam - it has a major bug...
<jonathan_> and the cam is displayed like this: Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<ghostcube> jussi01: me too but it dont work in skype so i bopught an microsoft :)
<jussi01> jonathan_: I want the whole line thanks
<jonathan_> it worked allright, yesterday, but the resolution was only half the size it should have been because with windows i was able to record in 640x480
<jonathan_> and with linux it was only 320x280
<jonathan_> and so i tried to fix that ...
<ghostcube> jonathan_: webcam and linux isnt the best story :D
<jonathan_> hm that's what i'm hearing all the time about every stuff... :/#
<jussi01> manufacturers...
<ferdinand> hallo an alle
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jonathan_> ;)
<jussi01> jonathan_: can you give me the full lsusb line?
<ghostcube> i got an brother scanner to work yesterday so its not all bad
<ghostcube> :D
<jonathan_> Bus 006 Device 005: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<jonathan_> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0c0b:b136 Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)
<jonathan_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jonathan_> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<ghostcube> jussi lol
<jussi01> jonathan_: please dont paste to the channel - I just needed the 1 line :)
<ghostcube> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> nopaste.info is much faster heh
<jonathan_> yes i already wrote i will use pastebin next time ;)
<jonathan_> found something interesting?
<ghostcube> jonathan_: hmm the id isnt listed anywhere
<jonathan_> the id is listed everywhere ;)
<jonathan_> and tells me i do have to use the qc-usb driver
<jonathan_> http://www.linux-forum.de/quickcam-messenger-046d-08f0-8121.html
<jonathan_> for example in there
<jonathan_> (german)
<ghostcube> jonathan_: http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<jonathan_> and, as i sayed, i had it already working
<jonathan_> hm i know where i get the driver from ;)
<jussi01> jonathan_: sudo modprobe qc-usb
<jonathan_> my problem was the compiling
<jussi01> ( I think)
<jonathan_> FATAL: Module qc_usb not found.
<jussi01> hrm, wonder what the module is called
<jonathan_> but i hadn't it compiled right now
<jonathan_> so how should it be working if i didn't install it right now ;)
<ghostcube> locate qc*.ko
<ghostcube> locate q*.ko
<ghostcube> and to nopaste.info if any results
<nelsonstreet> Anyone have a problem with Amarok, where you try to load a web site radio station, and it says "There is no availible decoder"
<ghostcube> amarok-xine still needed maybe ?
<ghostcube> or any amarok addon ?
<jonathan_> hm
<nelsonstreet> brb will try those
<jonathan_> the ko file isn't compiled
<ghostcube> u need the kernel headers ans build-essential and libtool
<jonathan_> Which kernel headers? the newest?
<jonathan_> and the common?
<ghostcube> the one u use
<ghostcube> uname -r
<Githzerai> jonathan_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<nelsonstreet> amarok-xine is auto detect
<jonathan_> i have linux-headers-2.6.24-19 installed
<jonathan_> i think thats the one i should have
<Githzerai> nelsonstreet: You probably need real audio codec, which is maintained in medibuntu repo, w32codecs or w64codecs package
<nelsonstreet> yeah it was the w64 codec just found it lol
<Githzerai> jonathan_: It's the right one, then. Now, all u need is to compile the module from the source package you have. A good source package must have INSTALL and README text files within archive with a instalation process explained, or relevant link to installation procesure tutorial....
<jonathan_> yes they say i only need to run the ./quickcam.sh script to install the messengetr
<jonathan_> but then i get the same compiler-error as above
<jonathan_> Kernel source is "2.6.24.3" but running kernel is "2.6.24-19-generic"
<jonathan_> maybe this could be the error?
<emilia> hello
<aaroncampbell> Can anyone visit http://webdevnews.net/ in firefox 3.0.1 on Kubuntu and tell me if all the images have horrible artifacts (look distorted or over-optimized)?
<bob_> according to firefox that page conatins coding errors, FYI
<ghostcube> jonathan_: yes cause u have the wrong headers installed
<jonathan_> hm
<ghostcube> dpkg -l | grep linux    to nopaste.info
<jonathan_> how do i change this because i'm sure i have the right one installed ;)
<aaroncampbell> bob_: yes, one error relating to how WordPress inserts captions, and quite a few because the digg/reddit buttons don't validate.  Nothing to worry about though
<jonathan_> http://nopaste.info/f773cc01a7.html
<ghostcube> jonathan_: where is this sh file on the page ?
<jonathan_> sh file?
<Githzerai> jonathan_: what's the output of: uname -a ?
<jonathan_> Linux Kubuntu-7 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ghostcube> hmm ok i looked into that sh file and i dont get where it detecs the old kernel source
<Githzerai> jonathan_: so u have the right headers , there is something in the instal procedure you're missing. Link to source archive would be most usefull as we are just quessing without it, and i could take ages to hit the right way ;)
<Githzerai> sorry for my typoes :)
<ghostcube> Githzerai: he has linux-source and linux-source-2.6.24
<ghostcube> is source needed ?
<ghostcube> without numering
<ghostcube> *b
<Githzerai> ghostcube: I ment the source archive of a webcam driver he's trying to install
<ghostcube> Githzerai: i can show u the 1.8 source of it
<Githzerai> ghostcube: would be nice ;)
<ghostcube> http://home.mag.cx/messenger/source/
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> jonathan_u are trying the 1.8 version or ?
<ghostcube> from 2008
<jonathan__> yes i do
<ghostcube> looks like the sh file searches for the linux-source file and not the linux-source-2.4.24
<ghostcube> *6
<Githzerai> jonathan__ & ghostcube : There's a file named _README_MESSENGER i nthe 1.8 source archive with install procedure ;)
<ghostcube> ;) ok will have a lok
<Rioting_pacifist> is there a problem with sourceforge svn ssh atm ? im getting an invalid cert is this a mitm attack or just a temporary problem at sf?
<ghostcube> Githzerai: so sudo make install should do it ?
<jonathan__> hm the tip just to type "make install" isn't very helpful ;)
<ghostcube> jonathan_ it is sudo make install
<ghostcube> what does it say
<ghostcube> :D
<Githzerai> jonathan__: Yes, it shuld, then just load modules as stated below
<ghostcube> bbl guys
<jonathan__> hm
<jonathan__> iwrote it three times now
<jonathan__> it isn't compiling with the error message invalid kernel configuration.
<jonathan__> and make prepare after make oldconfig returns the following error:
<jonathan__> make[1]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c«,
<jonathan__>   benötigt von »arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<jonathan__> oh
<jonathan__> sorry i will translate
<jonathan__> make[1]: *** There are no rules to create the target "arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c", used by "arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s". End.
<jonathan__> hm is the normal header folder or the generic header folder the one i need for compiling drivers?
<mrxmike> how do i easily create a iso from a folder?
<bob_> install acetone2iso from getdeb mrkmike
<trappist> mrxmike: man mkisofs
<MarcoBXBRO1> Does anyone know a great kubuntu book
<sbucat> mmm book?
<sbucat> google xD
<MarcoBXBRO1> especially for advance users
<MarcoBXBRO1> yeah
<MarcoBXBRO1> I like to read on the train
<spawn57> i don't think there are many
<spawn57> what're you trying to learn though?
<MarcoBXBRO1> nothing its for a friend
<sbucat> MarcoBXBRO1: google------print xD
<MarcoBXBRO1> he wants a kubuntu book
<spawn57> heh
<spawn57> if you go adavnced, you might as well look into debian stuff
<MarcoBXBRO1> I told him the documentation is kubi site
<MarcoBXBRO1> ok
<spawn57> or just read more about stuff done in linux, like apache, joomla etc
<spawn57> I'm no pro though :P
<Rioting_pacifist> is it possible to turn on a usb hub maunally, my webcam is intermitantly listed by lsub short of physical damage which i cant see all i can think is happening is that the hub is not powered on all of the time
<Githzerai> spawn57: how about Linux Bible 2008 edition ? ;)
<MarcoBXBRO1> that shit sucks
<spawn57> those work, but they're overviews
<spawn57> you won't get indepth info outta'em
<spawn57> they go over a tonne of things like samba, apache, configs, and other services..
<spawn57> alright to start with
<eml> Hey, how can I check which version of libmtp I have? I'm trying to get MTP and my Sansa Clip mp3-player to be friends. :-)
<spawn57> apt-cache show libmtp
<Githzerai> eml: Use adept or synaptic, u will have version displayed
<Rioting_pacifist> MarcoBXBRO1: what do you mean by advanced user? it depends what your looking to do, generally i dont think there is a "kubuntu" book or even a "kde" one there may be some nice debian (or even ubuntu) admin books though
<MarcoBXBRO1> kernal
<eml> Githzerai, Ah true, I was in my terminal already so I just went by it.
<eml> Looks like I'm going to have to install a new version, which is not in the repository. :-(
<Githzerai> eml: check the ppa's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas , maybe you'll find .deb
<eml> Thanks!
<MarcoBXBRO1> Linux Kernel Development
<Githzerai> MarcoBXBRO1: Now, that's for fanatics ;)
<eml> Man how lucky am I: https://launchpad.net/~foxmike/+archive
<eml> Not the newest version but maybe new enough
<MarcoBXBRO1> Githzerai I don't like to be a sheep
<MarcoBXBRO1> I follow my own tune
<MarcoBXBRO1> 8)
<MarcoBXBRO1> :D
<eml> Damnit, now it tells me I'll have to remove amarok if I want to remove libmtp7 all of a sudden... how can I avoid doing that?
<Githzerai> MarcoBXBRO1: Well, kernel development isn't something you wan;t to practice during train ride: You'll get sick :D
<Rioting_pacifist> MarcoBXBRO1: Im sure there will be a linux kernel book about but i doubt it will be an interesting read unless you 1) are a c junkie 2) know about kernel design 3) are a sadist
<Rioting_pacifist> linux kernel newbies is a good website perhaps they can suggest a good book
<eml> :-( I've added a repository where a package called libmtp8 is, but even after I added it I can't find it when I search for it. I did do apt-cache update after adding it to sources.list
<Pici> eml: The command is apt-get update
<eml> Ah well that one I did, mistyped it
<eml> Still, the problem remains
<eml> And damnit, amarok depends on libmtp7 which I need to have uninstalled too
<Pici> eml: Apt-cache policy libmtp7   may be enlightening
<eml> Nope, not to me, I'm probably missing something important?
<Kubunto> hello
<Kubunto> ??
<Rioting_pacifist> €1a
<Rioting_pacifist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Glady> Marco look at this one http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<Kubunto> que cosas
<Kubunto> que todo estan mute
<eml> Okay now I've almost got my problem solved, I've installed a version of MTP that can handle my mp3-player. All I need to do now is install amarok WITHOUT libmtp7 because that'll install the wrong version of MTP which means I won't be able to contact my mp3-player from amarok anyways :/ any ideas?
<Kubunto> mejor formate el pc pasate a windows
<Kubunto> linux es chinvo
<eml> Alternatively if I could get amarok to use libmtp8 instead of libmtp7
<Danu> Hi somebody here use kbfx?
<Githzerai> eml: what exact libmtp u have now ?
<eml> libmtp7 and libmtp8 :-P
<eml> I can't install amarok without installing libmtp7
<jeroen-> does anyone have problems with wubi>?
<emilsedgh> Danu: just ask
<Danu> i can't apply kbfx themes :(
<Githzerai> eml: by libmtp8 you probably mean 0.3.0 ,and amarok in hardy depends on 7 (0.2.6). I dot think ther is an solution except to compile amarok with libmtp 0.3.0.
<Githzerai> eml: Perhaps u can explain in more details why u need specificaly libtmp8 ?
<eml> Githzerai, Yep you're right about that. I need the 0.3.0 version of it beacuse 0.2.6 does not support my mp3-player :-)
<Githzerai> eml: One, bot absolutely not recomended, solution is to use amarok 1.4.10 from Intrepid, which uses libmtp8....
<eml> Someone in #amarok talked about it being in backports, may I ask what backports is? I'll take a look at that then
<Githzerai> eml: software sources - updates - unsupported updates... I'm on Intrepid, so could'nt check it right away ... ;)
<eml> Oh there's a repository for intrepid? Can I have the needed lines for my sources.list?
<Githzerai> eml: As I've said, it's highly not recomended solution. Check backports first ^^^
<eml> Ah, know I know what intrepid is :-p
<eml> Well, I wish I knew what backports was
<Githzerai> eml: software sources - updates - unsupported updates...
<eml> Ah yes
<eml> Ah, I'm updating everything, hope it turns out well
<eml> Heh, I was going to go drumming 1:40hrs ago, but I wanted to add a playlist to my mp3-player... wasn't a 20min job at all :)
<Githzerai> eml: Well u'll get latest kde 3.5.10 (by lates, of course, I mean latest kde3 ;) )
<eml> Oh
<eml> :(
<eml> Then I won't
<Githzerai> eml: Why, not ?
<jessica> hey guys
<eml> Githzerai, I want to stay with kde4
<ek> Hi, jessica.
<Githzerai> eml: I ment latest kde 3, 3.5.10 is in backports, so u'll get updates for already installed kde 3 programs ;)
<Acid_Uk> even all
<eml> Githzerai, Oh, then I'll do it :-)
<Acid_Uk> or i should say good evening
<ek> Hi, Acid_Uk.
<eml> Evening, and bye. Time to go drumming
<ek> Haha. Have fun.
<Githzerai> eml: :) Bye.
<sparr> my linux desktop is behind a NAT firewall.  is there a remote control solution like gotomypc (client-server-client) that i could use to control this computer from outside?
<jerome_> hi all
<pierre_> slt
<Acid_Uk> wots happening in here all very QT
<ek> Erm?
<Acid_Uk> ok not alot I take it
<Guest77197> How do you imort emoticons in kopete ?
<mattinwpg> hi... very new hardy user here trying to get my laptop to work with my wifi... i'm trying to install wpagui and i get the message "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core." any help?
<Acid_Uk> 1st off whats the chip set of your wifi card
<Acid_Uk> also have you tried to add libqt library set
<mattinwpg> it's a broadcom... i'll have to find that sudo command thing to get more info. no i'll try that first i guess
<Acid_Uk> if its a broadcom you may have to use a ndiswrapper
<joel_> Konversation is type cool!
<Acid_Uk> as broadcom are a night mare at they have been for me
<mattinwpg> i think i recall reading something about that in the support forums...
<Acid_Uk> i could't get my belkin one to work so had to switch
<Guest77197> can't i have a private chat , i need help with a kopete patch
<Guest77197> plz
<mattinwpg> when i do lshw -C network it tells me it's a BCM4318 (AirForce One 54g)
<Acid_Uk> hold on will check now
<Guest77197> A simple uestion : how do i import/add emoticons in kopete ?
<Kubunto> اعادة او البكم
<jussi01> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<joel_> I think Kmess is better than kopete
<joel_> pretty smooth
<Acid_Uk> BCM4318 use the windows driver
<Kubunto> y que
<Acid_Uk> and then ndiswrapper it
<jussi01> Kubunto: english only in here please
<Kubunto> ya se
<mattinwpg> i'm a complete noob. i've downloaded ndsiwrapper but am working out how to install it... then i suppose i should go to the broadcom site and get the windows driver?
<Kubunto> a channel that is in politics
<Kubunto> quien
<jussi01> Kubunto: ##politics
<Kubunto> ok
<jussi01> mattinwpg: try installing ndisgtk
<Acid_Uk> normally something like ndiswrapper <xpdriver.INI>
<Acid_Uk> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Kubunto> vote for Obama
<Acid_Uk> open up network manager see if it it works
<jussi01> Kubunto: not in here please
<Acid_Uk> <kubuntu> no politics
<jussi01> !tab > Acid_Uk
<ubottu> Acid_Uk, please see my private message
<Kubunto> ok ya se soy sur americano me gusta el imperio gringo
<jussi01> Kubunto: this is the last time I will ask - english only please
<Kubunto>  <jussi01>there is a problem if you write in Spanish bothers
<Kubunto> ???
<jussi01> Kubunto: yes - this channel is english only
<Kubunto> jussi01 and only for understanding the gringo
<Kubunto> bye
<jussi01> bye
<_> yyy
<derdui> sooo, kde4 ist installiert, nur sind die uhr und die shortcuts in der kontrolleiste auf der linken seite statt rechts, weiss jemand wie man das ändert?
<mattinwpg> hmm well let's see if this works. thanks for your help folks.
<jerome_> hi all
<Jampiter> ...Dang. I forgot what I was going to ask
<Jampiter> Oh yeah
<Jampiter> When I run some programs (FF, Synaptics, GIMP) etc in KDE, the widgets look terrible in contrast to the Oxygen stuff
<Jampiter> How can I make them Oxygenned?
<Jampiter> Am I right in thinking it's something to do with GTK?
<jussio1> Jampiter: kde4?
<Jampiter> Yeah
<Jampiter> 4.1.1
<jussio1> Jampiter: join #kubuntu-kde4
<joel_> ouch
<joel_> KDE4 is not yet 'polished'
<newbiez> hello, how do i switch from sqlite to mysql?
<Jampiter> Ok, cheers
<jerome_> what is the channel for french
<jussio1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<venik> WHat should I have in my smb.conf so that printers connected to my Kubuntu 8.04 machine can be used by an XP machine on the network?
<joel_> does anyone know how to delete the 'bluetooth' icon on system settings
<Jampiter> How do I edit a file as root from dolphin (.lst)
<Darkhound> Hello guys
<Darkhound> quick question
<Darkhound> how do I delete a printer that I no longer use from my list
<Jampiter> ?
<venik> Dark-- in your browser address, type http://localhost:631/printers/
<venik> Then choose printers, and delete printer
<venik> CUPS through a browser makes it really nice
<Darkhound> venik: thank you so very muc
<venik> urwc
<venik> Why do I have TWO smb.conf ?  One in /etc/samba/ and the other in usr/share/samba/  ?
<Jampiter> Gaah.. I want to edit this damn file as root and it's not letting me! How do I make it work??
<venik> My favorite way is to use Krusader in root mode
<venik> it has a nice built in editor
<Jampiter> What's Krusader?
<venik> a very nice file manager that emulates the Norton COmmander
<Jampiter> Like Midnight Commander?
<venik> yes
<Jampiter> So how do I make that work?
<venik> of course u can also type: sudo kate /,,,,filename.
<venik> but I highly recommand krusader
<venik> sudo aptitude install krusader
<Jampiter> Ok, I'll give that a go
<Jampiter> thanks :)
<venik> np
<venik> krusader also has a nice built-in ftp client and fish client, and can be used to synchronize directories, even across the network
<Jampiter> Cool
<frybye>  hi..Ihave following situation.. keyboard does not work all of a sudden under main account with hardy-kde4,1 - but works same pc with kde3 and with new account in kde4.1 - what too do?
<venik> after you install and run it, you can go to TOOLS/start Krusader as root, navigate to your file, select it and choose F4 (edit)
<venik> I also had a LOT of problems with kde4.1
<jaakkome> frybye, use kde 3 :]
<venik> What helps is if you delete the /home/username/.kde4 folder
<joel_> how can I save space on kubuntu???
<venik> and then type cntrol-alt-backspace to restart X
<frybye> we had no prob until the k-board just stoppen working..only this (main) acct..?
<frybye> jaakk..yeah but...
<venik> fry-- delete .kde4
<venik> and reboot or restart the session
<frybye> venik.. ok will tr5y tomorrow.. in bed now with eeepc and gnome-...
<Darkhound> guys
<Darkhound> how good support does kubuntu have for EPSON ALL in One devices?
<venik> fry-- how good is eeepc with gnome?
<jaakkome> you can also backup the .kde4 and move some stuff back after you get it to work, if you don't want to lose all your settings
<frybye> needs q a bit of tweeks - fixes but then fine..
<frybye> jaakkome: prolly better with all fresh.. hmm i am getting up too try this -hang on folks  ;=)
<jaakkome> I've had to do that quite a few times with kde 4...
<Darkhound> guys
<Darkhound> i am having an issue with kontact
<Darkhound> it says that i am not the organizer of the event
<Darkhound> is anyone here?
<venik> yes
<venik> I do not use kontact-- I use thunderbird with Lightning
<lex> can i set up kontact to recieve mail from hotmail, gmail and yahoo???
<lex> or some other mail client?
<venik> don't know-- I only use Thunderbird
<lex> can thunderbird be set up to recieve those mails?
<joel_> who's running gkrellm
<joel_> ?
<venik> Yes, I believe that TB can receive mail from all of those
<venik> u simply have to add an account with the setting for that mail source
<joel_> talking about receiving emails, did anyone set up their email with gkrellm??
<lex> thanx venik
<blackdeagle> Hi, I can't use cmake. Following Error: CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set
<WhiteSkull> hi to all
<blackdeagle> CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
<blackdeagle> what can i do?
<Darkhound> guys.. my icons next to the clock used to be arranged in 2 rows.. now they are all in one
<Darkhound> any reson for htat?
<RurouniJones> blackdeagle:  Make sure you have g++ or gcc package installed
<blackdeagle> RurouniJones: alright, g++ wasn't installed .. thank you very much
<blackdeagle> it works =)
<RurouniJones> np
<gzipper> hi guys. Im installing packages from Synaptic but it keeps crashing on me when the packages are 100% installed but it doesnt seem to exit. The upate box just doesnt close.
<BraveSpear> !kmenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu
<Jampiter> Can someone give me the name of the package to make GTK widgets look like QT ones in KDE4? Thanks
<Jampiter> I have that too gzipper
<Jampiter> I just kill the process
<gzipper> hmm. it annoys me though
<BraveSpear> Does anyone know how to copy the kmenu settings from one computer to another?
<BraveSpear> There has got to be a way to do it now.. I think it is the file ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu.  I am trying to create a custom KMenu and place it in /etc/skel/.config/menus/ dir on a livecd that I have remastered.  Not going as easily as it should, though.
<hvralpha> has anybody tested network manager in 4.1.1
<hvralpha> it just does not work on a notebook
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, in all of a sudden i got "segmentation faulty tree" error and cannot enter kde.... what is that??!?
<eml> Is it allowed to ask questions about backports in here?
<pim> hey I want to overwrite some files on a memorystick, within the gui, how do I do this? my kubi insists on me renaming the file
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, in all of a sudden i got "segmentation faulty tree" error and cannot enter kde.... what is that??!?can someone help???
<[ifrog]> !find pureperl
<ubottu> Found: libogg-vorbis-header-pureperl-perl
<Jampiter> How do you find the physical MAC address of a computer in Kubuntu?
<Pici> Jampiter: ifconfig
<Pici> Jampiter: In the HWaddr field
<Jampiter> Is that it?
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<[ifrog]> !find Geo::IP::PurePerl
<ubottu> File Geo::IP::PurePerl found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<[ifrog]> !find PurePerl
<ubottu> Found: libogg-vorbis-header-pureperl-perl
<pim> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jampiter> Whichh Hwadder field?
<MarcoBXBRO1> where do you set the kubuntu 4.1.1 in the login manager
<stdin> Jampiter: when you do "ifconfig" it'll list all the network devices, and it will show a line like "Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" for each device
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<metehan> türk varmı?
<metehan> anyone can help me?
<metehan> im the new user on kubuntu
<metehan> how can i install firefox 3
<jaakkome> metehan, with Adept Manager
<CoJaBo-Eee> metehan: I think its Adept Manager, thats what I used
<metehan> ok im looking
<metehan> waowww
<metehan> its so easy
<metehan> ok so how can i play world of warcraft on kubuntu
<jaakkome> with wine
<CoJaBo-Eee> Installing stuff is so cool now lol
<metehan> so i have a network and i download another computer on windows on my wow folder
<metehan> how can i do that?
<jaakkome> if the folder is shared on the windows machine, you can access it through system menu > remote places > samba shares
<metehan> im checking
<jaakkome> although I think you need to reinstall the game from cd:s under wine to get it working
<joel_> metehan- learn the command line
<joel_> things may be easier with adept but not as good
<metehan> adept its working
<metehan> firefox installed and i using that
<metehan> its reeally nice
<joel_> I know, it'll work
<jaakkome> adept is good if it does what you need
<joel_> but there's many things you'll have to do on the terminal
<joel_> but adept is good!
<metehan> hımm Knetwork manager not working!
<CoJaBo-Eee> I had lots of problems with it :/
<jaakkome> How's it not working? You seem to be able to connect to the Internet at least
<metehan> no no imean i want the download wow to my notebook from my Pc
<CoJaBo-Eee> Mine refused to connect to my wireless, it works now but still takes a few tries before it connects.
<metehan> how can i get kde4.0?
<metehan> imean where
<jaakkome> install kde4-desktop with adept
<CoJaBo-Eee> There were directions for upgrading to 4.1.1 on the kubuntu homepage.
<jaakkome> metehan, to get wow to work, you need to first install wine and then install wow from cd:s
<metehan> ok downloading now
<metehan> ok i get the wine
<Daisuke_Ido> install kubuntu-kde4-desktop, and it's not 4.0 and hasn't been for some time
<metehan> cds ?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, you know the little round shiny things music used to come on?
<Daisuke_Ido> metehan: what graphics chipset does the laptop have?
<metehan> i have compaq nx 7300 i think its not good
<Daisuke_Ido> graphics chipset, not the model of the laptop.
<metehan> intel 945 -is810
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i wouldn't expect to play WoW on that.
<metehan> intel 945 i 810
<Resistol> my kubuntu cds wont install or "run without installing" after boot - both the 7.10 version and the kde 4.1 versions hang at "loading kernel" then say they can't read the boot cd and ask me to reboot... help!
<metehan> come on in win xp i play the wow normal with raid group hyjall :D
<Daisuke_Ido> this.  isn't.  windows.
<Daisuke_Ido> you're free to try
<metehan> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> but it doesn't work on a core 2 duo 2.0ghz with 2gb ram and intel 965
<Daisuke_Ido> i know, i've tried.  several times.
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely give it a shot
<Daisuke_Ido> !pm | metehan
<ubottu> metehan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<metehan> what the...
<metehan> so icant play wow beacuse i install the kubuntu ?
<Ubuntu392944> Does Kubuntu have a utility to configure the system?
<metehan> ok now i install the wow
<metehan> again!
<metehan> its some patchs download and its kill meeee
<Resistol> Kubuntu live cd gets to the first menu, but when I try to install or "try it without installing", it gets stuck at 13% loading kernel... then says it can't read the cd (i've tried 3 cds that i know work) and asks me to reboot...  plz help
<Ubuntu392944> Resistol: For some reason I had the same problem, it would stop for a minute then said it could read media and ask to reboot. I checked the image checksum and everything was okay, all I could do was burn on a different CDRW and it finally worked
<Xulu> alguien habla español ¿?¿?
<Xulu> Hola a todos desde Argentina
<Githzerai> es! |Xulu
<Resistol> Ubuntu392944, I tried burning with Nero, then with magicISO, using two different kubuntu versions
<Resistol> I only have 1 cd burner though
<CoJaBo-Eee> Resistol: Make sure that the CD image you are burning isn't bad, that happened to me once.
<Resistol> Is there any way to crc check the iso from windows?
<ofv> Resistol: if you want to check the md5 sum of an ISO image file, there are tools on Windows for that.
<Githzerai> !es | Xulu
<ubottu> Xulu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<penlost> hello i cannot see videos in you tube, i can play them fine and get sound but not see em
<CoJaBo-Eee> penlost: Make sure the volume on the youtube player isn't muted/all the way down.
<penlost> ty coja, but i can hear them fine but cannot see them, the box is black
<ofv> Resistol: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/ Look for md5sum
<Ubuntu392944> Resistol: Did you try with different brand media? Ive never had a problem with the Sony ones I was using, I burned Backtrack, TinyMe, Ubuntu, PCLinuxOS and others and only Kubuntu ISO gave me problems, I tried a few different ones and it finally worked (none of the disc are scratched they are brand new). Not sure why it was so problematic
<ofv> Hello. I have a problem with KDE shutdown.
<ofv> after pressing the logout or reboot buttons on KDE, the screen goes blank and there is no more activity.
<ofv> any hints?
<Carla1989> Hello. Is there a channel for erc (emacs based IRC) support?
<jaakkome> ofv, I have a similiar problem on my laptop. My problem is connected to the proprietary ati drivers
<ofv> jaakkome: bingo! I have the propietary ati drivers too.
<penlost> i have tried downloading and  installing flash but it did not help
<jaakkome> If it is the same problem, I don't think there's much you can do about it
<ofv> Carla1989: take a look at http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/EmacsIRCClient
<ForgeAus> wow Google Android is based on Linux :)
<ofv> How do you life with it? The only "solution" for me is pressing Ctrl-Alt-Del
<ForgeAus> odd that they have webkit libraries there but havn't made a gui for Chrome on Linux yet!
<ofv> Carla1989: there is a mailing list, but not an irc channel. Try on #emacs.
<Carla1989> tks ofv.
<ForgeAus> I think they're still trying to figure what to use for it (ie gtk, custom or something else)
<jaakkome> well, it's a laptop with a busted battery, so I just shut down every time I have to move it anyways :]
<ForgeAus> whatever the case I doubt there'll be a ChromeQT .... but you never know...
<jaakkome> but you should try a different video driver to confirm that it's the same problem at least
<ForgeAus> hehe if Google make a custom toolkit would that make them Widgles? or Goodgets?
<ofv> This started after installing the ATI propietary driver, so it seems the culprit.
<jaakkome> well it was filed as a known bug against the drivers and I haven't heard of a workaround... damn ati
<ofv> jaakkome: do you remember the bug id?
<jaakkome> no, been a while since I looked at that
<ofv> jaakkome: okay, thanks anyways.
<Ubuntu392944> Does Kubuntu not have a central configuration center like other distros, except for the "System Settings" icon?
<ForgeAus> iit still has kcontrol
<ForgeAus> although system settings is kinda like a kcontrol wrapper provides lots of kcontrol modules and/or custom ones, etc...
<Ubuntu392944> I guess kcontrol is somewhat useful
<ForgeAus> is there something else you were referring to?
<ForgeAus> what exactly was it you were looking to configure?
<Ubuntu392944> ForgeAus: I have a previous linux distro installed, and I want Kubuntu to mount that drives /home as my default /home, im trying to do this possibly thru "Disk & Filesystems" using kcontrol now
<ForgeAus> I think thats in the Admin section of system-settings too btw :)
<twylight> hey, how do I get MP3 support on 6.04?
<ForgeAus> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DrX> anyone know of a good FREE cross platform (lin&win) email client that, unlike Thunderbird, has no database size limit, or at least a larger than 6GB limit?
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ForgeAus> cross platform... uh no
<ForgeAus> aside from kmail
<ForgeAus> and/or pretty much the entire kdepim suite
<DrX> kmail?
<ForgeAus> as to a size limit of the Database I have no idea
<DrX> does that run on Windows?
<fritz> hi folks, i had a problem few times ago about virtualbox and network, i solved all problems about all bridging, network managing, name resolving, etc. the point i always missed was the Firewall! now it's also set. love you bots. thanks for all..
<ForgeAus> yes kmail... if its in kde4win then yes
<DrX> oh, yeah, Thunderbird has a nasty 4.81G db size limit (at least on win)
<DrX> does that mean I have to run a desktop environment in Windows to run kmail?
<szakulec> I'm having trouble sharing folders- it fails when I right click and choose share; when I click details, it tells me to make sure fileshareset is setuid root, which as far as I can tell, it is
<metehan> ok i get the wow but and i try a few times with wine but its doesnt work ,and my desktop getting smaller every time
<metehan> is there anyone can help?
<Darkhound> guys.. the icons on my system tray, next to the clock used to be in 2 rows.. and now are in just one. is there a way to change that to 2 rows
<d0wn> is there a way to install apps from the ubuntu cd, for when you're not connected to the internet?
<IppatsuMan> !aptoncd | d0wn
<ubottu> d0wn: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Jampiter> Can someone tell me what the package to display GTK windows with QT widgets in KDE4 is called? Thanks
<twylight> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<IppatsuMan> jaakkome: gtk-qt-engine
<IppatsuMan> wops
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<IppatsuMan> Jampiter: gtk-qt-engine or gtk-qt-engine-kde4 if you use KDE4
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<d0wn> IppatsuMan: do you know of a way to do it via CLI?
<IppatsuMan> you're welcome :)
<d0wn> all I need to do is install OpenSSH-server
<d0wn> which is already on the CD, somewhere
<Jampiter> Will I have to restart programs after that?
<Darkhound> anyone?
<ago_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> d0wn: insert the CD and run "sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update"
<ago_> ciao
<stdin> that will add the CD to the sources.list
<IppatsuMan> !it | ago_
<ubottu> ago_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<favafro> Darkhound: tried adjusting the height? - right click on the panel - configure panel
<Darkhound> i will try that thanks
<twylight> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Darkhound> Thank you
<d0wn> stdin: sorry, I manually added the cdrom to the sources.list. i forgot to check in there first :P
<d0wn> stdin: thanks though for helping :P
<twylight> I'm doing a complete update
<twylight> outdated version + apt-get upgrade + time = why did I do that?!
<twylight> CHEESE
<venik> Has ANYONE succeeded in sharing a printer connected to a Kubuntu 8.04 machine from an XP machine?  I am using CUPS, and when I check the box to share the printers, it asks for username and password, but it keep asking for them repeatedly
<venik> if the Web interface to CUPS is broken (or restricted by default), how can I share printers?
<venik> don't all try to help at once.... one at a time, please
<twylight> hello
<jorge__> HELLO
<twylight> dpkg is borked
<troy_> orly?
<jorge__> I MEXICO AND YOU
<Bauld> venik: show us your smb.conf
<twylight> how do I repair apt-get when it refers to error code (1)
<venik> it is minimal:
<venik> [global]
<venik>    workgroup = MSHOME
<Bauld> pastebin it mind
<venik>    server string = udi-kubuntu
<venik>    security = share
<venik> [Word-L]
<venik> path = /home/udi/Desktop/Word-L
<Bauld> sorry...
<venik> available = yes
<venik> browsable = yes
<venik> public = yes
<venik> writable = yes
<venik> guest ok = yes
<venik> create mask = 0777
<venik> directory mask = 0777
<twylight> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<twylight> !broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken
<twylight> haha
<twylight> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<venik> I was hoping that CUPS will modify smb.conf for me through the web interface, since they removed the printers sections from the System Setup, but it seems to be turned off in HH
<venik> Bauld, do u see anything exciting in my smb.conf?
<venik> I know that there is no printers section there, but see my note above
<Bauld> no, but then I don't know much - you can't change/control it from 127.0.0.1
<Bauld> :631
<venik> apparently, as part of PROGRESS, what we could do in GG is verbotten in HH
<Bauld> I killed my pc with II
<twylight> what.
<twylight> the.
<twylight> crap.
<RurouniJones> twylight: It is traditional to actually ask a question
<twylight> as aware of that as I am, I don't have a question to ask at the moment
 * twylight growls 
<twylight> this is aggrivating
<twylight> I'm trying to enable MP3 support
<twylight> and encountering,, that's right, AN IMPOSSIBLE PROBLEM
<twylight> libxine-extracodecs is not available to be installed
<Denise> impossible probelm
<twylight> !impossible
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about impossible
<Denise> what is it then
<Githzerai> twylight: lbxine1-ffmpeg
<Darkhound> guys
<Darkhound> question
<Darkhound> when i have a file on the deskop
<Darkhound> and i "cut it" to paste it elsehwere... it says "grayed out"
<Darkhound> on my desktop
<twylight> I'm going to try removing amarok and reinstalling it
<twylight> hopefully I don't break anything
<twylight> how do I clear a package that didn't install properly?
<forexs> Hey guys
<Denise> apt-get remove
<Darkhound> any one?
<Denise> and apt-get purge
<forexs> Does anyone know what the default mount point for ntfs partitions (autodetected) is?
<favafro> Darkhound: it'll stay there until you paste it afaik
<forexs> (it doesn't appear in 'mount')
<Darkhound> i already did
<Darkhound> and it it still garyed out
<favafro> Darkhound: browse to your home foder and open the desktop folder - what's in it?
<Darkhound> i see it there
<Darkhound> my picture
<Guest93682> #bookz
<favafro> Darkhound: try to delete it from there if it copied ok
<Darkhound> it copied all right
<Darkhound> my question is why doesit stil remain there
<Darkhound> ok i see what happens
<Darkhound> every time i "cut" anything drom the desktop
<Darkhound> it stays there.. why
<favafro> Darkhound: I don't use the desktop as a storage area but is the file still in trask ?
<favafro> *trash
<HaSH> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<favafro> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in hardy
<Darkhound> it is deleted
<favafro> !find songbird
<Darkhound> but i dont think that is the proper function of "cut"
<ubottu> File songbird found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<favafro> Darkhound: or it might have something to do with how the desktop functions
<Darkhound> iguess
<twylight> lol wut
<twylight> still working on the MP3 capability
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<Daisuke_Ido> limited attendance?
<Daisuke_Ido> or open to the public?
<twylight> open to the public, it seems
#kubuntu 2008-09-12
<derdui> Hi, does anybody know if theres also a german version of the kde4 desktop?
<twylight> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ofv> How to write the Euro symbol with the us-variant keyboard layout?
<biggerfisch> how do i get amarok to play mp3 files?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When my system starts up I see many files open (via kio_file).  Is there a way to figure out which programs are using Kio_file?
<mado> oy guys ... hello there+
<mado> can you please help me? ... i want to unpack some rar-files but i can not do that ... i use kubuntu-8.04-kde4
<Dragnslcr> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mado> sorry ... i meant guys and gals
<coreymon77> shouldnt ark do rar files?
<mado> Dragnslcr, i've already installed unrar-free and unrar
<mado> e.g. when i right click on the file it doesn't give me the option to unpack it
<mado> and ark or xarchiver don't work with it
<mado> can i try the whole thing in the konsole to see if i get an error-message?
<Dragnslcr> I've never used rar, so I can't really help much, other than to suggest using unrar from a shell
<[pyro]> mando check the link ubottu linked before
<[pyro]> mado*
<mado> ha ha!
<mado> the konsole says it has a password in it ... funny ... really funny :)
<mado> hmm *thinking*
<mado> is there a way of breaking the whole thing if one doesn't know the password
<mado> because there wasn't anything displayed on the site
<mado> uuh!
<mado> wait guys and gals ... there is a faq
<mado> so guys and gals ... thing is ... the file can be unpacked with "unrar file.rar" :)
<mado> sorry -> "unrar e file.rar" :)
<mado> but why would someone protect it with a password?
<[pyro]> mado: because they wanted only people with the password to access its contents
<mado> [pyro], you say this as if i was breaking a rule
<mado> :|
<coreymon77> mado: the same reason someone would password protect anything else
<mado> yeah coreymon77 ... but it's free for everyone to download
<coreymon77> mado: so the password should be on the site you downloaded it form
<mado> it is coreymon77 ... it is in the faq-section :)
<rg535748> I'm trying to install ns2 on my fresh kubuntu install, and the c compiler (gcc) seems to not be able to find /anything/, including stdio.h
<rg535748> any ideas?
<Kubunto> hello
<Kubunto> joder mmg
<Schuenemann> hey, is it true one can compile cedega from source?
<ToddCypert> I keep getting a "Su returned with an Error" dialog. What the hell does that mean?
<ToddCypert> Hello???\
<favafro> Schuenemann: it won't be true as cadegamis a commercial app :)
<[skysurfer]> /join#linux
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> is there a way to completely remove wine and the installed programs with it, then replace it with an earlier version of wine?
<[pyro]> bdizzle: you can sudo apt-get remove wine
<[pyro]> then find a .deb package of a previous version from wineHQ and install that by hand
<bdizzle> but when I re-install it, that brings back all the old software installed under wine automatically
<[pyro]> you will have to remove that before you remove wine
<[pyro]> you should have a .wine dir in your home
<[pyro]> check in there :)
<jumenta> lol
<jumenta> lol
<bdizzle> yeah, I did that
<bdizzle> um, can I just purge it?
<[pyro]> if you dont want to keep anything in there, i guess
<[pyro]> i think wine creates that .wine dir when you run it anyways
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> okay, I had to scan a document using Kooka and need to know where it saves the document, and how to convert it into a .pdf file
<bdizzle> I'm thinking of saving it as .eps or .jpeg, but insight would be useful if anyone knows how to go about this
<Schuenemann> you have to right click the file and choose to save IIRC
<bdizzle> okay, and then to convert to a .pdf from .jpeg?
<Schuenemann> hmmm... why is that important anyway?
<bdizzle> its a re-imbursement form that I have to send and .jpeg isn't really an acceptable format for this
<dr_willis> I recall some people canging pdf to jpg. so they could read them on theor PSP's :)
<dr_willis> Ive seen lots of pdf's that are just a collection of jpg's - sort of  missing the main points of pdf i guess... :)
<bdizzle> agreed
<bdizzle> but when I'm trying to scan it in, I don't see an option on Kooka to automatically scan it as a .pdf
<[pyro]> what options does it give you?
<bdizzle> .eps was one of the other decent ones. Otherwise .bmp, .pbm, .pcx, .png, .ppm, .rgb, .tga, .xbm, .xpm, .xv, .jp2
<Schuenemann> bdizzle, there is tiff2pdf
<Schuenemann> http://userstories.blogspot.com/2007/11/convert-image-to-high-quality-pdf-redux.html
<nejode> bdizzle: open the .jpeg, .png, etc in Open Office Deaw and then convert it to .pdf
<bdizzle> ah, thank you
<dr_willis> You could also use the various 'print to pdf' features ive seen
<bdizzle> much quicker and less steps
<Schuenemann> OO draw does not open the image correctly
<Schuenemann> I mean, it inserts the image into a blank page
<bdizzle> which seems to work just fine for me
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do I need to play video/audio files? Any suggestions?
<Schuenemann> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubottu> Package libxine-extracodecs does not exist in hardy
<retj_> hi all
<kudar> i didn't know ubuntu ultimate was with kde
<kudar> this is awesome
<kudar> installing now
<nejode> bdizzle: you can open it in gwenview, then print and select "print to a file (pdf)" from the printer drop-down
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<nejode> kudar: ubuntu ultimate with KDE???
<kudar> i mean...
<kudar> the menu structure looks like gnome
<kudar> but it sent me to this chat by default
<kudar> and it has kopete
<kudar> and kpdf
<kudar> which i think are kde apps
<retj_> hellooo
<kudar> konversation
<kudar> also
<bdizzle> I didn't know there was ubuntu ultimate ...
<nejode> ...but it's still gnome, right?
<dr_willis> I dont see much point in the ***ultimate :)
<bdizzle> is there a ubuntu business, ubuntu home basic, ubuntu home premium?
<bdizzle> j/k
<kudar> it looks pretty cool
<[pyro]> haha
<Schuenemann> ubuntu starter edition
<kudar> i think it mainly just has a bunch of apps
<nejode> Well, it's a DVD full of stuff
<dr_willis> kudar,  yep.. bsicially it has tons of stuff preinstalled. which may be good or bad.. depending on your needs.
<kudar> unbuntu could be considered linux starter edition
<retj_> kind of
<kudar> ya, im just checking it out..
<retj_> i love kde4
<retj_> imin love
<kudar> retj
<[pyro]> mm i havent played with kde4 yet
<kudar> i installed the kubuntu with kde4
<kudar> and it doesn't look like it supports anything
<[pyro]> reports ive read is that its too unstable
<nejode> KDE will run a lot faster if you build fron the mini-iso up
<kudar> it looked like it wasn't ready yet
<kudar> like... the package manager didn't have firefox even
<dr_willis> KDE4 is a work in progress
<kudar> i dont know if im just a nub
<dr_willis> kudar,  the package maanger for the kde4 cd. uses the same repos as ubuntu does..
<dr_willis> so  it may be where you were looking.
<kudar> hmm
<nejode> I was trying out Intepid alpha5 with KDE 4.1.1 and it was pretty stable
<kudar> dangit, 'an attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed'
<dr_willis> kde4.1.1 - is Much improved over 4.0 i hear.
<dr_willis> Only the text-based installer cds can be used as a repo.
<retj_> im using KDE 4.1.1
<kudar> i wasn't using the cd...
<retj_> in my opinion
<kudar> i installed it
<kudar> went to package manager and no firefox
<retj_> next to gnome is like compring windows xp and mac os leopard
<dr_willis> kudar,  then it has cd set up as a repo  - remove the cd repo
<kudar> and thunderbird was there but not an option
<CoJaBo-Eee> KDE 4.0 is prtty buggy, I upgradd to 4.1 and it works ok.
<dr_willis> You will want to do a update/ugrade first thing  on a new install anyway.
<kudar> dr willis: what are you referring to?
<kudar> ive said a lot
<retj_> 4.1.1 ir really stable
<dr_willis> kudar,   after a new install, you will want to do a update/upgrade with the package manager tool, then start installing new things.
<retj_> i just hate the fact that kubuntu is left out next to ubuntu-gnome
<kudar> ya, that was a nub mistake on my part
<CoJaBo-Eee> I nd to figur out how to play vidos tho
<kudar> vlc media player?
<retj_> dragon playr
<kudar> retj: you like dragon better than vlc?
<LinuxReign> mplayer rulz
<retj_> i dont know, i've had a lot of trouble with dvd playback
<nejode> how about sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<CoJaBo-Eee> I nd somthing that can play lots of formats, including WMA/WMV.
<retj_> so both sucked
<retj_> mplayer does the work and so does vlc
<kudar> cojabo: i would give vlc a shot
<retj_> and kaffeine
<LinuxReign> u can install all of that if u dont mind to have a bulk installation
<nejode> mplayer and vlc will install almost all the codecs
<LinuxReign> mplaye4r
<CoJaBo-Eee> I hav usd VLC on Windows bfor, I'll try it.
<kudar> wow, i wish my liveCD would eject
<kudar> does it not let you eject while your running liveCD?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Probably not
<kudar> you have to do it right when you restart?
<kudar> ok, see you guys in a bit
<retj_> have you tried
<retj_> lancelot?
<coreymon77> umm actually, it forces you to eject the cd when you restart
<Schuenemann> I'm using gutsy right now. Is it worth installing Heady or is it better to wait for the next version?
<retj_> it depends
<retj_> need maximun stability
<retj_> use hardy
<retj_> like the cutting edge?
<retj_> wit 'til intrpid
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: upgrade
<coreymon77> its worth it
<CoJaBo-Eee> Any ida why I suddnly cant typ th lttr thats missing in this sntnc? It workd a minut ago, and it works in txt mod.
<Schuenemann> but won't the next version come up in october?
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: its usually much easier (and less buggy) to upgrade one version at a time
<retj_> yes it wil
<retj_> october 30 i gues
<dr_willis> CoJaBo-Eee,  often its a 'language' setting, or  similer issue remapping the keys
<dr_willis> bye all
<coreymon77> skipping a version tends to be a little buggy
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, I never upgraded. I always format and install the newer version
<coreymon77> and why would you do that?
<Schuenemann> I'm a bit paranoid about that (windows' inheritance I think :P)
 * coreymon77 slaps Schuenemann across the face
<Schuenemann> heh
<CoJaBo-Eee> brb, going to tyr logging in again.
<Schuenemann> that way I erase all the stupid stuff I did with the current version
<coreymon77> stupid stuff?
<coreymon77> the only time i ever format and reinstall is when something borks royal
<Schuenemann> lol
<coreymon77> last time Xorg borked beyond royal
<coreymon77> and rather than try to fix it and prob bork it even more
<Schuenemann> I probably did something stupid with the modules
<Schuenemann> following tutorials
<coreymon77> i formatted and started fresh
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: well, if everything is working, apparently you didnt
<contrast83> Anyone know how to change the size of text for Java apps, or if this is even possible?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Works fin now, that was odd.
<CoJaBo-Eee> *fine
<mitos> buenas noches a todos amigos   0/
<kudar> why is there a root folder within root?
<kudar> it has nothing in it
<kudar> fresh install
<contrast83> kudar: /root is where the root user's settings files, etc. are kept. and there is stuff in it, but its read access is restricted to the root user. ;-)
<contrast83> Anyone know how to change the size of text for Java apps, or if this is even possible?
<Schuenemann> I don't think it is possible
<contrast83> Blah... The downside of doing all your computing on a HTPC. :-\
<contrast83> Schuenemann: Thanks anyway.
<kudar> is wireless still slow in kubuntu?
<kudar> i knew it was last year
<kudar> and it seems slow now
<kudar> downloading updates at 15kb/s is not fun
<contrast83> kudar: I've never had that problem, over the course of two years... What card, and are you using the default driver for it?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Wireless is fast for me (when it works)
<kudar> intel4965 is the card
<contrast83> kudar: If everything else seems as fast as it should be and it's just your updates that are slow, you might check out Synaptic. It has a feature that lets you find the fastest mirror for the repos based on your location.
<kudar> intel 4965agn is the card
<nickz327> hello
<nickz327> i installed ubuntu, then kde over it
<nickz327> i installed it then removed it using aptitude
<nickz327> however, my boot and shut down screens are still showing up as kubuntu screens
<nickz327> any ideas?
<nickz327> anyone?
<contrast83> nickz327: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<contrast83> pft
<contrast83> kudar: What laptop?
<mister-tea> ign0ramus did you get my pm thank you?
<rellis> Hi all. I have a developer in my group who was getting the "man in the middle attack" warning from openssh because the key changed on our server. He has since removed the offending line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts but for some reason Konqueror still reports the problem.. any idea where this comes from?
<kudar> contrast
<kudar> thinkpad t61
<kudar> one year old
<coreymon77> kudar: my wireless is actually quite fast
<kudar> im going to guess we have different hardware coreymon
<coreymon77> yup
<kudar> i actually got rid of linux last year because wireless was so slow
<coreymon77> wifi on linux for me is faster than windows
<kudar> i mean.. why wouldn't a brand new laptop be supported?
<coreymon77> its not the laptop
<kudar> unless it is too new of course
<coreymon77> its the wifi card
<kudar> i got the best wifi card
<kudar> i could
<coreymon77> still
<kudar> ya, i understand
<coreymon77> some companies refuse to release open source drivers
<kudar> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<coreymon77> kudar: what card
<kudar> it says any kernal 2.6.24 and up will have my drivers
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, some? you mean most :p
<coreymon77> true
<coreymon77> kudar: just because they have them doesnt mean its any good
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: thats why when my wifi card died for the umpteenth time on my desktop, i decided to do some research into what card i should get to replace it
<Schuenemann> yeah, I did the same to my video card
<coreymon77> turns out its the best wifi card ive ever had
<coreymon77> works ootb
<Schuenemann> what is it?
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: airlink101 awlh 4030
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Denise> no good?
<contrast83> kudar: google for "intel 4965agn slow ubuntu" (no quotes) - it's a known issue with that particular card. There doesn't appear to be a fix yet.
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: kudar here has an intel 4395agn...oy!
<coreymon77> Denise: no, my card is perfect
<coreymon77> Denise: best ive ever owned
<Schuenemann> doesn't intel make drivers for linux? I think they do for video cards
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: i mean 4965
<coreymon77> Schuenemann: they do, but they suck
<contrast83> coreymon77: is that a cisco card?
<kudar> contrast83: great
<coreymon77> contrast83: nope
<coreymon77> contrast83: airlink101, its a separate company
<coreymon77> contrast83: the chip is atheros though
<Denise> ok
<contrast83> kudar: Does your laptop have a minipci interface for wireless?
<Schuenemann> let me ask a question: if I have 2 GB RAM, how much swap do I need?
<coreymon77> get this one
<contrast83> Schuenemann: 1gb should be plenty safe
<coreymon77> this airlink101 card
<coreymon77> works ootb with kubuntu
<kudar> contrast83: not sure what minipci interface is
<coreymon77> but with windows
<coreymon77> it took 6 hours
<Schuenemann> alright, thanks
<coreymon77> whats wrong with that picture
<coreymon77> :P
<contrast83> coreymon77: that sounds about right to me.
<coreymon77> contrast83: with my experience with wifi before this card, it was always the other way around
<contrast83> out of a dozen or so computers where i was setting up wireless, i've only run into issues once or twice, and they were solved within an hour or two. :-D
<Denise> ajaxcode
<coreymon77> contrast83: all my cards before this were linksys cards
<Denise> learning
<Denise> or cleaning
<contrast83> kudar: if your lappy has a minipci slot (it should tell you if it does in its manual), you should be able to get whatever minipci wifi card is known to work well with linux and pop it in... or just get another external one. sorry, but that's all the advice i can give ya'. :-\
<contrast83> although the firmware on a few laptops is locked down so that they'll only work with a very finite number of wireless cards.
<coreymon77> contrast83: i had atleast four or 5 of them (each of them died after 4-6 months or so), the last few were rt2500 chips
<coreymon77> contrast83: but the first 3 or so were broadcom bmcw cards *shudders*
<contrast83> realteks are a pain, esp. with networkmanager
<kudar> linux is killing you guys' cards?
<coreymon77> contrast83: these were ralink cards
<coreymon77> kudar: no, it was a physical defect with the cards
<coreymon77> kudar: antena always ended up falling off
<kudar> i have a physical defect with my card
<Denise> is it right now
<kudar> its slow as ****
<kudar> im gonna do a speed test real quick
<contrast83> real quick, he says
<kudar> well, not real quick... you know what i mean
<contrast83> hehe, couldn't resist
<coreymon77> kudar: what i mean by physical defects is that the actual antenna (including the connector) physically fell off the card
<coreymon77> dont blame them though, the antennas were huge and heavy
<Denise> cards are hard to see
<coreymon77> Denise: im talking about a desktop here
<Denise> ajax card
<coreymon77> the worst of them were the first few, the ones with the broadcom chips
<kudar> what version of flash should i get?? rpm, yum, tar.gz?
<coreymon77> this was back before bcm43xx
<contrast83> kudar: none of the above
<contrast83> kudar: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<coreymon77> i was forced to use ndiswrapper, which was even less reliable than it is now
<contrast83> kudar: that'll get your codecs, flash and java.
<kudar> 98MB
<kudar> christ
<coreymon77> contrast83: sorry, my mistake, the worst of them was before we got wifi in my house, back before wifi really existed mainstream, we used HPNA
<francisco> Hi all, I'm trying out KDE4 and loving it, but I can't connect to the internet through knetworkmanager. It just sys I have no active devices. Currently, I have to connect via nm-applet. Any clues as to what might be going on?
<francisco> *says
<Denise> okay for the card
<coreymon77> sorry bout that
<coreymon77> x11.app isnt 100% stable, konv sometimes crashes
<kudar> nothing like downloading packages at 17kb/s
<coreymon77> you sure its not your connection
<kudar> so frustrating
<coreymon77> ?
<kudar> positive
<kudar> winblows is fast
<contrast83> coreymon77: it's a known issue with his card.
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> kudar: blame the card
<contrast83> ndiswrapper doesn't work either.
<kudar> after a year... they still haven't found a fix
<kudar> i dont think it will happen
<coreymon77> contrast83: when DOES ndiswrapper work
<coreymon77> kudar: its not easy
<contrast83> coreymon77: it's worked swimmingly the two times i've had to use it.
<coreymon77> contrast83: last time i had to use it it took me 3 days
<contrast83> o_O
<kudar> got up to 27kb/s
<kudar> flying
<coreymon77> this was a few years ago
<kudar> now its back to 13
<kudar> 10
<kudar> 8,929B/s
<kudar> LMFAO
<contrast83> kudar: have you considered getting a different card?
<coreymon77> contrast83: my first linksys cards, the ones with the broadcom chips, this was before bcm43xx made everything easier, took me 3 days to get ndis to work with the darn card
<kudar> contrast83: no, not really
<kudar> what cards are good for linux?
<contrast83> i'm lucky. i never really had to deal with a broadcom card til after bcm43xx came out.
<coreymon77> contrast83: 3 days, and that was after i knew what i was doing
<coreymon77> contrast83: the first time took longer
<contrast83> kudar: coreymon77 and i could tell you which ones we're using, but i doubt that'd be as helpful as a google search. :-)
<coreymon77> contrast83: but thats nothing, before wifi we had hpna here
<coreymon77> contrast83: that was absolute hell
<coreymon77> contrast83: took a week
<kudar> im checking lenovo's site to see if my laptop has mini pci
<coreymon77> contrast83: a week!
<kudar> i dont want ot use an external
<contrast83> coreymon77: i'm sorry. lol
<staph> hey
<coreymon77> contrast83: imagine my joy when linksys switched the cards over to the ralink rt2500 chips
<contrast83> kudar: you'll want to make sure the bios isn't locked to only accept a certain type of card.
<coreymon77> contrast83: that reduced the setup up to 6-7 hours usually
<contrast83> !hi | staph
<ubottu> staph: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kudar> i wouldn't know how to begin to figure that OUT
<contrast83> kudar: just google your model # and something like "lock firmware wireless" (no quotes).
<Denise> I m sick
<staph> so how are you all
<coreymon77> contrast83: and then imagine my absolute joy with this card, out of the box, no setup whatsoever at all
<contrast83> kudar: if it doesn't turn up anything relevant, i'd say you're safe. :-)
<staph> i loe this operating sysytem
<contrast83> staph: congrats. :-D
<coreymon77> contrast83: and then windows decided to get confused by the different drivers and took 6 hours to fix
<coreymon77> :P
<staph> i think ubuntu wll detect all devices
<contrast83> *almost* all devices.
 * coreymon77 tries to hold in a laugh, but fails miserably
<contrast83> it'll detect a hell of a lot more than windows, out-of-the-box at least.
<staph> is this safe i mean shows the ip adresse
<Denise> no
<staph> ok
<coreymon77> youre fine, dont worry
<Denise> very dangerous
<coreymon77> Denise: stop it
<contrast83> lol
<coreymon77> staph: dont worry
<Denise> u can be stalked
<contrast83> as long as you're not running openssh-server and you don't have a weak password, i don't think there's much anyone can do with it.
<coreymon77> you see, look what you did
<coreymon77> Denise: well youre in the same situation as staph
<Denise> yes
<coreymon77> out of the 4 of us, im the only one who doesnt have their ip showing
<Denise> and how u hide it
<coreymon77> but really, nothings gonna happen unless you are really dumb
<coreymon77> Denise: magic
<coreymon77> im special
<Denise> ah member
<Denise> u register
<coreymon77> registering your nick isnt enough
<Denise> what else
<coreymon77> once again, im special
<Denise> so special
<contrast83> hahaha... ok, seriously, c'mon. tell us. :-|
<coreymon77> lol, i just got a cloak
<Denise> cloack?
<coreymon77> yup
<Denise> will check that tomorrow
<Denise> bye
<Denise> cloak?
<Denise> is it free?
<Agent_bob> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Denise> Google chome
<Denise> "hide my IP adresse"
<Denise> how u know u can trust them?
<Denise> a router is better no?
<Denise> well
<Denise> I trust you
<contrast83> lmao
<Denise> this is silly me
<Denise> http://www.hide-my-ip-address.com/hideip/sample.aspx
<Denise> who is the owner of that company?
<coreymon77> no clue
<kudar> coremon: you think upgrading my bios could help with slow wireless in linux?
<coreymon77> no clue
<Denise> ok next steps tomorrow
<Denise> bye
<kudar> contrast?
<contrast> kudar: i dunno. did you see that suggested somewherer?
<kudar> no..
<kudar> but i was just reading a thread about the issue
<kudar> read about 2 pages
<kudar> ran into a post i made LAST YEAR
<kudar> so frustrating...
<kudar> i saw my name and was like... wtf
<Denise> ur gonna drive me crazy
<Denise> ajaxcode
<smm289> im currently using ubuntu as a file/print server, just started messing around with ubuntu.  do you think kubuntu would be better as a file/print server or is it all just cosmetic and personal taste.  I cannot do everything on the CLI I need a GUI.  im a nub
 * SkEmO is gone , poof!
<Reed_Solomon> i doubt upgrading a bios will help with slow wireless
<Reed_Solomon> im pretty sure wireless isn't even referenced in a bios
<Reed_Solomon> ive never seen it anyways
<Denise> no link really between bios and network
<Denise> really not
<Denise> but vista needs to be updated
<smm289> Kubuntu or Ubuntu or file/print server? or is it just personal preference ?
<Denise> Kudar maybe you are better not to read ur posts of last year
<kudar> lol
<kudar> no kidding
<kudar> i cant find any new stuff
<Denise> well
<Denise> it is ur opinion
<Denise> maybe u are not a good searcher
<Denise> uyou are probably a one track man
<kudar> ok denise
<kudar> thanks
<Denise> taking written stuff for real things
<Denise> or even worst
<bill_> Hello all
<kudar> 4965 slow linux was a pretty good google search
<Denise> if u cant find any new stuff
<Denise> it means u never saw anything else than what u already thought
<Denise> u are narrow minded
<Denise> probably need an update
<Denise> or even an upgrade
<Denise> plus
<kudar> lol
<kudar> ok, thanks
<Denise> u should consider the fact that ur judgement is biase
<kudar> all right
<Denise> you saw what you wanted to see
<Denise> and influenced the events
<Denise> never forget that
<kudar> modprobe isn't a command in ubuntu?
<kudar> wow
<coreymon77> umm, ya it is
<contrast> kudar: where are you getting this [patently false] information? :-P
<Denise> he keeps files
<Denise> for years
<contrast83> detailed files
<contrast83> hehe
<Denise> yeah?
<contrast83> i dunno... thought you were quoting t2. :-P
<Denise> it works both ways
<Denise> u wont make me blush for things u obviously wanted me to do
<contrast83> umm... -_~
<Denise> so which side is the most clean?
 * contrast83 laughs awkwardly.
<Denise> I would say the one against the hungry wolfes
<kudar> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<kudar> im trying that
<kudar> i know it wont work
<kudar> but whatever
<Denise> I think guessing on intelligence is always winner
<Denise> good night Mister " i was just reading a thread about the issue"
<Denise> you have small issues
<mot> question
<mot> when i plug in my usb stick kde doesn't automatically recognise it
<mot> i can view it if i do fdisk -l
<mot> but i can't manually mount, it, it says /dev/sdd1 - no such device
<mot> if i open gparted it recognizes it, but if i attempt to format it
<mot> it says mkdosfs - /dev/sdd1 no such file or directory
<mot> any suggestions?
<Denise> format it in windows first
<mot> i know i could always do that
<mot> i don't want to have to
<Denise> and come back in ubuntu
<mot> i use kubuntu as my primary distro man, i don't use windows.
<Denise> it will recognize the Ntfs
<mot> i have the ntfs-3g package installed, it could be recognized already
<Denise> u have a usb made for windows
<mot> i was explicitly mounting it as that
<mot> there's no such thing.
<Denise> yes
<mot> a usb stick is just a small piece of ssd attached to a usb dongle.
<Denise> they are preapare to be formatted by windows
<mot> the format of the filesystem is what matters.
<Denise> I have one myself who did that
<mot> this isn't a new usb stick
<Denise> then
<Denise> do whatever u want
<Denise> to have the dernier mot
<mot> dernier?
<Denise> oui
<Denise> as u cant stand not to have it
<mot> what is dernier?
<Denise> ggoogle it
<mot> fist off, dernier is a french word, not english
<Denise> oh
<Denise> u sure?
<mot> so if you're going to mix english and french, don't tell someone to "google it"
<mot> [French : dernier, last, latest + cri, cry.]
<Denise> oh
<mot> second, if you're implying what i think you're implying, don't be silly.
<Denise> cri = amerindians
<mot> i've been using linux for years, i just don't feel like having to boot into windows when a low-level format of this dongle ought to word.
<mot> amerindians?
<Denise> oh
<mot> american indians?
<Denise> u are a prcious personage
<Denise> why wasting time here?
<mot> *sigh*
<Denise> cher
<Denise> I have to sleep
<Denise> I am busy "moi"
<mot> ...
<Denise> good night
<Denise> chatholic
<alisson> lol
<kudar> what is uname command to find kernal version?
<kudar> uname -r
<alisson> Oo
<kudar> 2.6.24-21-generic
<mot> 2.6.24-19-generic
<kudar> how new is that?
<mot> newer than mine :P
<mot> (very new - i'm using kubuntu 8.04.1)
<kudar> that was weird that we said that at the same time
<navetz> how do you completly remove and reinstall firefox 3.
<favro> navetz: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<favro> sudo apt-get install firefox
<favro> and delete ~/.mozilla before installing again
<favro> navetz: ^^
<westy> hey what chat prog uses myspace plugin?
<word> i'm not sure my f12 key is working..is there a command i can run to see if the key is sending anything to the OS?
<Agent_bob> openvt -sfc 12         and press alt+f1   then alt+f12    if it switches to a login prompt and then to the newly opened console it's working     alt+f7 back to your xorg session
<frybye> I have a kopete question (nowone responding in #kopete -) with a yahoo messenger ID - masses of unauthorized contacts show up - how to get rid of them/stop them arriving??
<word> Agent_bob: Thanks, it works, i guess yakuake shortcuts got messed up in an update or something
<Agent_bob> word it's configurable
<word> yah i went to system settings->keyboard and mouse-> shortcuts -> system settings shortcuts -> yakuake hide/close -> and set it to f12 but it still isn't working right, and normally when you start yakuake it says 'started press f12 to use' but now it just says 'started press to use' so i think it got misconfigured in the package somehow :-/
<Agent_bob> no in yekuake it's configurable
<word> Agent_bob: ah, that did it, got it working. Thanks :D
 * mr---t- waves to frybye nite bob
<Agent_bob> time for lunch.   be back when.
<master_> What package do I need to install to get kernel headers?
<favro> master_: linux-headers-   to match your kernel number - uname -r  to find out that
<master_> Yep.. just found that.. and also discovered its already installed.  I am trying to instal vmware server which needs kernel headers to make its module work.
<[pyro]> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<[pyro]> ah
<favro> just did the same thing with virtualbox - linux-headers was all it needs
<[pyro]> master_: have you seen virtualbox ose ?
<Alex2> hey guys... I have a little problem... I cant type "ç" when a try to do it I get ć... so can somebody help me out here?
<master_> [pyro]: Yes.. VMware Workstation is just more mature..   In this case, I am using VMware Server mainly for better network integration.
<[pyro]> kk
<master_> The snapshot trees in VMware Workstation and VirtualBox are tempting, though.. As VMware Server only allows one snapshot at a time.
<rideick> please somebody help me... I really need help for this...
<[pyro]> ...
<SkEmO> .....
<[pyro]> rideick:  please somebody help me... I really need help for this...
<[pyro]> and then he didnt say anything..
<[pyro]> *shrugs*
<jumpkick> argh kde4 is shit
<jumpkick> taskbar crashes as soon as it starts
<jumpkick> frustrating as hell to use software this buggy
<[pyro]> mental note to self, dont migrate to kde4 yet
<jumpkick> [pyro]: if you are asked to uninstall the obsolete packages going from hardy -> intrepid, don't do it
<jumpkick> otherwise you'll have no choice
<jumpkick> like me
<[pyro]> :(
<[pyro]> surely you can install kde3 again?
<LeeJunFan> I've been using kde4 for a few days now w/o issue.
<LeeJunFan> 4.1.1 that is
<[pyro]> LeeJunFan: can you send me a screenshot?
<[pyro]> curious to see ur desktop :P
<LeeJunFan> dcc?
<[pyro]> sure, u got ports open?
<LeeJunFan> ah, probably not. I'm on the wrong router for that. just a sec, I'll upload to a website.
<[pyro]> cool
<[pyro]> im looking forward to kopete one day having upnp port mapping ability for file xfer's
<[pyro]> makes sense
<LeeJunFan> http://www.skycon.net/~junfan/windows_linux.png
<LeeJunFan> That one's a bit confusing :) Windows and kde sharing a single desktop.
<[pyro]> yeah right
<[pyro]> what are you using to do that?
<LeeJunFan> it's actually vmware running windows with remote desktop and seemlessrdp, then using rdesktop on the linux side to connect to it. With a little registry hack to get explorer only to display the taskbar - not a whole desktop.
<[pyro]> neat :)
<LeeJunFan> That way I can actually run apps from the VM in their own windows on the desktop. So I get Windows with compiz :)
<[pyro]> yeah thats neat :)
<LeeJunFan> http://www.linux.com/feature/124908
<[pyro]> ah nice
<LeeJunFan> That's what I used to set it up. I also added options to rdesktop -E -r sound:remote -r printer:[printername on linux] to get sound working and printing from the VM.
<[pyro]> ah awesome
<[pyro]> does VM boot auto?
<LeeJunFan> not yet, I was thinking next time I'm bored I'll write a script to use vmware console to auto power on the VM, then ping until it's up - then launch the rdesktop connection.
<[pyro]> yeah that could work
<LeeJunFan> As of now I'm starting the vmware console, powering on the XP machine, then close the console and connect with the rdesktop menu entry I made.
<LeeJunFan> writing the script should be able to make it a single click thing, or no click even.
<LeeJunFan> but honestly I don't need windows hogging up RAM all the time.
<[pyro]> yeah run it when you need it
<[pyro]> does it run as an overlay or are the windows interactive. so I can have a Linux app overlapping a windwos and vice versa
<LeeJunFan> the only thing that's odd is that cmd windows won't open. Everything else seems okay but cmd prompts open and show on the windows taskbar but don't open on the linux desktop. No biggie really, not much need for it. Windows shell is useless anyway.
<LeeJunFan> it's totally interactive.
<LeeJunFan> basically every windows window is wrapped in an X window.
<[pyro]> awesome
<LeeJunFan> one other small annoyance running it that way is large menus which fill the screen end up partially obstructed under the kde panel and I end up having to keyboard navigate them.
<[pyro]> ah ok
<LeeJunFan> really only the programs menu I've experienced that with so far.
<[pyro]> yep i understand
<[pyro]> i currently have my XP setup in virtualbox ose
<[pyro]> i hardly ever use it
<LeeJunFan> yeah, if not for some ballistics software I wouldn't need it at all.
<[pyro]> ah ok
<[pyro]> aparantly virtbox ose has desktop intergration? didnt know that
<LeeJunFan> hrm, well. I better get some shut-eye. ttyl.
<SuperSub> Hi guys, I need some help with my media player i cant seem to get them to work after I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<kudar> what is command to get flash, java, etc
<SuperSub> does anyone have any ideas
<kirill> Прива! всем! подскажите моно ли как нибудь снести гном?
<kirill> Тут все молчат?
<kirill> тут есть с кем поговорить?
<favro> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kirill> может кто нибудь подсказать как снести гнома?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<valued_customer> I'm trying to install libxine1-ffmpeg, but I get unmet dependancies and a broken package error. Any idea how to resolve this?
<valued_customer> Anyone?
<mattp> hi, is there a channel for kubuntu intrepid?
<deamoon> guys who can tell were is mozilla browsers location
<valued_customer> try "whereis mozilla" (without the quotes)
<valued_customer> mattp, I think so, I'm not sure anyone's responding to questions, though.
<deamoon> i mean installed firefox location
<valued_customer> At least, not to MY question. ;-)
<valued_customer> deamoon, that should show the install locations (ie: "mozilla /usr/bin/mozilla ..." on my machine).
<valued_customer> Did I misunderstand the question?
<deamoon> ty
<deamoon> no
<deamoon> its ok
<valued_customer> I should have said "whereis firefox", sorry.
<deamoon> lol
<goat> yo
<favro> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): MPEG-related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 388 kB, installed size 844 kB
<favro> valued_customer: how did you try to install it?
<favro> !intrepid | mattp
<ubottu> mattp: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<valued_customer> I'm not sure. I may have use mediaubuntu or some such. vlc works, but amarok doesn't work with mp3s.
<valued_customer> I've removed mediaubuntu from the repository, and I'm willing to remove the offending app... if I could determine where the issue was.
<stdin> valued_customer: make sure libxine1-ffmpeg is installed (or just install kubuntu-restricted-extras) and mp3 should work after restarting amarok
<favro> valued_customer: there's a restricted-extras package I'm searching for the name of
<favro> or see above
<valued_customer> i *can't* install it. "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg" gives an unmet dependancy error.
<stdin> valued_customer: post it to pastebin and I'll have a look
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<valued_customer> ok... Did I do that right?
<stdin> you have to post the URL back here
<valued_customer> ah - found it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46107/
<stdin> valued_customer: looks like you have disabled hardy-updates or hardy-security
<valued_customer> let me see...
<goat> question: I have installed on my laptop Ubuntu, now Ive installed KDE. Will I have conflicting issue? Should I install Kubuntu directly?
<stdin> goat: they should both work fine, the only difference is the desktop environment
<aeonoris> Is there a way to make it so that when I start typing in Dolphin, it searches for the word I'm typing rather than the individual letters?  I seem to recall the live CD had it like that (though I could be confusing it with my other hard drive, which uses Thunar), but it isn't in the actual install...
<stdin> it should do if you type fast enough
<goat> thats great to hear. Id hate to have to install this atheros wifi card again.
<goat> Another question.. What would be the difference if I had just installed Kubuntu?
<aeonoris> Ah, yeah, it does seem to, but is there a way to change that?  I liked being able to type and backspace and such until it actually found what I wanted
<stdin> goat: mostly that it wouldn't have gnome
<stdin> aeonoris: not that I know of, but I've never looked into that
<aeonoris> goat, I guess Gnome wouldn't be installed and you'd have the default Kubuntu applications instead of the Gnome ones?
<aeonoris> Err, KDE applications.
<enter> hola
<enter> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<valued_customer> Yay. The security options were selected, but grey. I assume that meant partially selected. Ran "apt-get dist-upgrade", and all is well. :-)
<aeonoris> stdin, does it have a name?  It's annoying to look for other people trying to do the same thing if I have to guess how they would word it (when searching using Google)
<goat> Is there any issues running gnome apps in kde
<valued_customer> Thanks, stdin! That has been bugging the heck out of me for a couple months.
<stdin> goat: nope
<goat> sorry for being such a noob but thats what I am
<stdin> aeonoris: press '/' before typing ;)
<stdin> that enables the "filter" search
<aeonoris> Hum.  That seems to never filter out folders
<aeonoris> Oh well, I guess I'll use that until I find something else or install Thunar on this one too.  Thanks.
<stdin> yeah, that's annoying. but better than nothing
<mhall> How can I change what types of stuff appear in the K Menu? Like if I wanted to enable or disable listing the recently executed applications for example.
<goat> If I used my Kubutu discs, could I install my Atheros wifi card the same I did in ubuntu? It was a nightmare, had to combine multiple how tos...
<mhall> goat: Weird. I was able to enable my integrated Quadro and Broadcom on Kubuntu with a dist upgrade to get latest stuff and a couple mouse clicks in the "device manager" app... jockey I think the name is.
<mhall> goat: Is your card a madwifi?
<goat> yes I had to go through something called madwifi
<goat> then i had to do try quite a few different commands in the terminal
<mhall> goat: Well what I am reading online says madwifi's included.
<mhall> goat: What went wrong when you last tried it?
<goat> I read that aswell, but aperently it has something to do with it detecting a different card and installs the wring driver
<goat> when I opened the widow that displays the network devices it never showed
<goat> *window
<goat> Its an AR5007 I believe (atheros)
<mhall> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<mhall> goat: might be worth checking madwifi page i just pasted
<goat> I searched and used madwifi how-tos and to no avail
<mhall> i wonder if maybe your card was real new at the time and not fully supported in ubuntus version of madwifi
<mhall> this broadcom card is working awesomely right now
<goat> well of my 7 hours of trying to get it to work it seems that Im not the only one having the problem
<goat> I tried a couple of different how-tos and used the commands they said
<goat> when I came to one that didnt work I tried a command in another and went to another and bock
<goat> back*
<goat> finally got it to work
<mhall> goat: weirdd
<goat> but Id realy like to do a fresh install of Kubuntu
<mhall> goat: so it's saying here that madwifi is part of the distro since feisty
<mhall> goat: what dist version did you use on original install
<goat> Id say. I just hope the rest of my Linux experince doesnt come out this way
<corjan> ?
<goat> 8.04 Ubuntu. I hope thats what your asking for
<aeonoris> Oh.  That's half of the fun of it, I think.  I sometimes look for problems just because I'm bored...
<corjan> Well bye everyone
<mhall> apparently aeonoris decide to make a problem with his internet connection
<terry_> hello
<goat> seems like lol
<goat> maybe when he gets it fixed he can come over and figure this one out LOL
<goat> AR5007EG <<< Thats the card
<goat> You can search threads mentioning that thing till the internet implodes
<goat> ...
<goat> mhall, what do you think of it?
<snikker> hi, how can i input text injapanese, with a standard keyboard?
<goat> Did you try "system settings" and then "regional and language"?
<goat> Anyone out there know compiz well?
<corinth> I just installed Kubuntu through aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, and I have a problem with maxamizing my windows. When I maxamize, the window goes to a maxamized position, but it's not "locked in". I can still grab the edges and resize, you know.
<goat> Interesting, mine does the same...
<corinth> Mine hasn't always done this, though.
<favro> corinth: I think there's a setting for that in kcontrol ...
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<goat> hey wiz
<corinth> favro: Thanks, I found it. "Allow moving and resizing of maximized windows". Thanks!
<wizkoder> Is there a tool for ubuntu to write the grub anew? A gui?
<favro> corinth: :)
<wizkoder> Right now I have to chroot into my old system and and and. CouldN't that be automated with a tool?
<favro> wizkoder: sudo update-grub ?
<corinth> Is there a way to enable compiz-fusion in Kubuntu? I have Ubuntu Hardy installed from the CD, and Kubuntu Hardy installed from aptitude. Lol
<wizkoder> yes, I know how to do it on the command line. But I think a lot of people have to do it all the time after reinstalling other (not so good) os'es .-)
<goat> When I try to drag a window to the side of a desktop, it would normally goto the next desktop on the cube.
<corinth> *minus that lol, whoops
<goat> It doesnt do that now that I installed KDE
<wizkoder> corinth: I have it running here. un kde 2.5
<goat> how do i fix it
<corinth> wizkoder: KDE 2.5, or 3.5?
<wizkoder> 3.5
<corinth> wizkoder: What do I have to do to enable it?
<wizkoder> enabled it in system-desktop effekts
<wizkoder> and i installed the compiz config package to select what effects I want
<corinth> wizkoder: Ah, I didn't see that there. Thanks!
<goat> anyone help me?
<wizkoder> My colleages here at work would like to have that too. But they have to use windows :-))))) Its so good to be a web programmer ,-)
<goat> anyone?
<wizkoder> goat: it is like this here on kde 3.5
<wizkoder> I bet your settings are wrong
<goat> so your saying its a gnome only thing or I screwed something up here in KDE
<goat> Ok duh now I know what your saying, forgivr me Im very slow this morning
<wizkoder> no gnome here (still think its ugly ;-) ). Maybe the compiz settings have to be changed. Crashed a lot here until I had the right settings.
<goat> I agree, first time trying KDE on Ubuntu and man what a difference, so clean and well designed. Not to mention the default color of puke in gnome...
<goat> Ive had no crashed or instability. I guess I just assumed it was default in KDE like it was in gnome
<Machtin> hi guys.
<Machtin> my sound isn't working anymore.. and.. I have absolutely no clue why.. how would i start to diagnose?
<newbieh> hi guys
<newbieh> what happens with the hibernate function?
<Machtin> (cables are plugged in properly.. and i can see my soundcard in the mixer)
<newbieh> hello?
<ghostcube> newbieh: just wai a bit until someone can help
<ghostcube> irc isnt fast repsonding
<newbieh> alright
<ghostcube> :D
<newbieh> du no?
<wizkoder> Guess most kde users do not want that effects. But I love them ;-) And as my machine here at work is a quite fast quad core machine, the effects rock. And I totally love tha faces of them when I change the desktop. Some of them even installed strange tools in windows that do the same more or less. More less than more if you ask me ;-)))
<goat> Ive tried that as well but it was no where near as clean and smooth as compiz
<goat> And even better its all in one location one program to control all of it
<goat> newbieh: I cant remember where to check it, but there is a place that has a check box where you can enable and disable audio devices.
<newbieh> never asked for that though
<goat> Could be disabled, this has happened to me. For no reason at all...
<newbieh> i just asked whatz the hibernate button function
<goat> Sorry that was for Mac
<goat> you two posted at the same time and I seen your ID, sorry
<goat> hibernate saves everthing from memory onto your HD and then shutsdown
<goat> damn
<favro> saves it into swap afaik
<mrxmike> is it possible to compile the latest version of VLC myself / without messing up my dependies - packages
<mrxmike> or can i get a newer release for Hardy somewhere? :((((((((((((
<favro> most of the popular apps have a .deb soon after a new update
<goat> response came a little late, as always
<goat> good bye all
<_oggy> i'm trying to install kde4.1, i've added the repository, removed all original kde4/qt4 packages, did apt-get update, but am still getting the warning "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"... any ideas?
<estan> hm. how can i see the changelogs for updated packages from the command line?
<estan> (like in adept, but from command line instead).
<Tm_T> _oggy: ignore that warning
<estan> _oggy: i believe that's normal, it's just a warning. i think you can add a key or something to get rid of it.
<Tm_T> _oggy: it cannot be fixed
<estan> oh.
<Tm_T> estan: there's no key for ppa (:)
<estan> Tm_T: ah. got it.
<_oggy> Tm_T: ok, so no key? ewww... i kind of like having my packages signed, but i guess it will have to do. thanks
<Tm_T> _oggy: yeah, we too, but no can do
<sbucat> :) hi
<snikker> there is a characters map in kubuntu?
<mrxmike> where can i find a .deb for the latest VLC? :S
<snikker> mrxmike: in the repositories (universe) there is a v. 0.8.6
<mrxmike> 0.8.6e 1year old
<mrxmike> yes
<snikker> mrxmike: if you want 0.9.1, you must compile from source...
<mrxmike> snikker: and break my dependencies!?
<snikker> mrxmike: why you should break dependencies? just make a deb file for 0.9.1
<mrxmike> snikker: well, how would i do that?
<favro> mrxmike: http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<mrxmike> there is no hardy in nightlies
<mrxmike> only for intrepid which i cant use due to its alpha state
<KR-data> is it possible to try out kubuntu 8.10 without any big problems?
<mrxmike> yes, start virtualbox and load the iso...................
<favro> mrxmike: it'll work on hardy - the debian sid versions work on etch
<mrxmike> favro: so you say i can just download the intrepid .deb and use that on hardy
<mrxmike> without breaking my dependency - package system?
<KR-data> mrxmike, was the answer with virtualbox and the iso for me?
<mrxmike> yes
<favro> mrxmike: it "should" be ok - the nightlies aren't supported by vlc themselves - it is developement stuff
<mrxmike> KR-data:  its a 'unstable' alpha, you're not gonna enjoy that as a desktop system for daily use
<KR-data> mrxmike, that bad?
<mrxmike> mwa... its not named alpha without reason, its certainly not beta
<favro> mrxmike: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/new-face-to-vlc-media-player-090git.html
<KR-data> mrxmike, well I used alpha-software without problems before ;) but it can't be that unstable, since October is nearby
<mrxmike> favro: last time................... HARDY NIGHTLIES @VIDEOLAN SERVER IS DOWN
<mrxmike> KR-data: I would wait a month or try it in vbox first
<KR-data> mrxmike, well apart from the detail that I use vmware :p then I'll try that first then
<favro> mrxmike: I do beleive that is the first time - won't happen again
<mu91t> hello i ve got a tarball   on my pc but i dont know how to install it.... I am using ubuntu
<favro> you should be able to  double click the file to open it
<[pyro]> mu91t: #tar xvfz <filename>
<[pyro]> then read the README or INSTALL file in the extracted dir
<Githzerai> mu91t: Install instructions are ususlly in README or INSTALL file within the archive. Have u checked Synaptic/Adept for the program u are looking for ?
<mu91t> there is no readme or install file
<mu91t> i ve downloaded opera browser its not there in synaptic
<favro> mu91t: what is the app?
<[pyro]> adios, bbl :)
<favro> opera is in medibuntu
<favro> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Githzerai> mu91t: Opera can be downloaded in .deb packagre from opera.com
<Githzerai> favro: opera is in hardy-partner, but old one 9.27. , 9.51 can be downloaded from opera site. ;)
<mu91t> pyro: i used the command u gave but nothing happened
<Githzerai> mu91t: http://www.opera.com/download/
<favro> well there you go - learn things every day :)
<mrxmike> is there something like a packman repost for kubu?
<mu91t> pyro : wat does the command u just gave do
<Githzerai> mrxmike: U mean pacman, from Arch Linux? No, but why would it be anyway ?
<mu91t> it neither gave any error nor did anything
<Githzerai> mu91t: what command ?
<mu91t> githzeraj: #tar xvfz <filename>
<Githzerai> mu91t: It's a generic command to extract files from archive: tar -xvfz  /path/to/archive_name_tar.gz  I would strongly recomend you to download and install .deb binary package. It's done with double click, and you don't seem to be, pardon me if I'm wrong, advanced user so u can easily install tarball packages.
<jstephan> hi @ all
<jstephan> i've got a problem installing ubuntu 8.04 on an notebook, it freezes after some seconds
<chairman> is there any other antivirus for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Tm_T> chairman: klamav?
<goat> Did you have issues with the laptop before installing Kubuntu?
<chairman> how do u get that?
<mooper> what happened to /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
<bibstha> is there a way to include sent-emails as threads in inbox?
<bibstha> like gmail conversation
<bibstha> i can thread emails alright but they are only incoming emails not outgoing emails
<bibstha> im talking about KMail
<xispe> o&
<xispe> ﻿﻿﻿I need help removing a raid0, alt cd cant delete the raid says its busy. <--- someone knows how?
<xispe> actually it doesnt say its busy it says its beeing used or something like that
<favro> xispe: the cd might be using the swap on the hard drives
<xispe> so how can i remove it_
<favro> from the alt cd I wouldn't know
<xispe> im on a live now
<favro> !raid | xispe this might have a clue
<ubottu> xispe this might have a clue: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xispe> i can do it form here
<favro> xispe: in the live cd open a terminal and type swapoff to let you unmount the swap
<favro> sudo swapoff maybe
<xispe> would formating the entire hds solve the problem_
<xispe> ?
<xispe> im reading that it might be something called superblocking
<favro> k
<xispe> but anyway insnt there an easier way?
<xispe> like formating the complete hds?
<favro> in gparted you can unmount the swap - what partitioner are you trying with?
<xispe> swap is not the porlbem
<xispe> problem
<xispe> i think
<xispe> ive deleted all the partitions
<xispe> but when i come back and try to do another raid
<xispe> it wont let me
<xispe> and the raid shows right again
<favro> so your changes aren't being saved/used ?
<xispe> its something that is written down on the HD
<xispe> something about superblocking
<xispe> i think
<favro> I don't use raid - maybe someone that does will offer help...
<Guest55841> server irc.oltreirc.net
<istvan_> hello, how do I edit services that are executed when a CD or DVD is put in the drive?
<mrxmike> can anyone please backport VLC from Intrepid to Hardy thx
<frybye> Hi - how to stop ignored contacts showing on the kopete main group of contacts from yahoo-messenger account??
<frybye> - seem to be no responses on #kopete
<Likki> hi
<frybye> ..
<Likki> i would like to type in japanese...but i dont know how
<frybye> you mean you dont know how to set up kubuntu for japaneese language or...?
<Likki> i can set up in japanese language
<Likki> but i can:t type in japanese
<Likki> i can:t input japanese characters +)
<Likki> :(
<bazhang> !info skim
<ubottu> skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1235 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<Likki> i have read some info about that
<frybye> sorry I dont have a clue...? what does google say (japanese fonts in kubuntu""  )
<Likki> i installed scim-anthy
<bazhang> install skim Likki
<Likki> but...its not working
<Likki> yea i have installed scim-anthy
<Likki> that's for japanese input
<Likki> but i don't know how to run
<Likki> scim
<Likki> i used terminal n typed scim
<bazhang> need to set up the global engine Likki
<Likki> global engine?
<bazhang> Likki, first add the applet to panel
<Likki> hmm
<Likki> bazhang: i added that application into the panel already
<Likki> n then?
<Likki> i don't know whether i did it right
<bazhang> then right click configure
<Likki> but i jz add applet, choose application n use scim as the execute command
<Likki> but yea, its working n can see a small keyboard taskicon
<bazhang> Likki, there should be a small keyboard icon there
<Likki> yea
<Likki> let me see
<bazhang> set to your language
<bazhang> and configure the hotkeys to start it Likki
<Likki> front end --> global setup?
<Likki> ok
<bazhang> yes
<Likki> to turn it on
<Likki> wait
<bazhang> Likki, what are you typing Japanese in? Firefox or other
<Likki> firefox
<Likki> yes
<Likki> will it work?
<bazhang> quick-locale-switcher for ff (a plugin) Likki
<Likki> i set the hot key to turn on scim already...
<Likki> should i restart scim?
<student> test
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 Likki
<Likki> ok i m reading on that now
<bazhang> Likki, after installing that you need to restart ff, choose language, then restart again
<Likki> ok
<bazhang> Likki, if you want to use Japanese in irc, then right click the text box and choose input method.
<bazhang> でか
<Likki> i can:t
<bazhang> Likki, cant what
<Likki> i have set the global hot key
<Likki> to turn on the scim
<Likki> i set it to ctrl+alt+j
<Likki> but when i do this hot key
<Likki> nothing happened
<Likki> i remember there used to be a crown icon
<Likki> that allows me to switch to different japanese symbols
<bazhang> Likki, just left click the icon and set to japanese-anthy
<bazhang> which yes has a crown
<bazhang> Likki, it is problematic with ff though, so I use the plugin I linked for you.
<Likki> [15:00] <bazhang> Likki, just left click the icon and set to japanese-anthy
<Likki> u mean the keyboard icon?
<Likki> right-click n setup?
<bazhang> Likki, for irc yes; for ff use the addon
<Likki> bazhang: there is no crown icon yet +)
<bazhang> Likki, first setup yes.
<bazhang> then restart and once it is done you can choose which language for irc, documents etc.
<Likki> bazhang: sorry, but what else should i setup other than the hotkey?
<Likki> i already set my hotkey
<bazhang> Likki, hotkey setup is tricky; be sure you did it right. Took me a few tries :)
<Likki> k
<Likki> let me try
<Likki> bazhang: when it works
<Likki> the crown icon will pop up right?
<bazhang> Likki, when it works then you can left click the icon and choose japanese-anthy or use hotkey yes
<Likki> k
<bazhang> I set mine badly, so I am often going into Japanese :)
<Likki> bazhang: front end-->global setup-->under hotkeys settings
<bazhang> Likki, yes that is it.
<Likki> that's where i need to set right?
<Likki> mmm
<Likki> i set already
<Likki> lets see whether it works
<bazhang> now restart it
<Likki> restart scim?
<bazhang> yes
<Likki> ok i restart that scim thingy
<Likki> the same keyboard icon appeared again
<Likki> n i tried my hotkey
<Likki> not working :(
<Likki> when i apply my hotkey, nothing happened
<bazhang> should be right click restart configuration Likki
<Likki> reload configuration?
<bazhang> right
<Likki> lol
<Likki> bazhang: it was working after all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> Likki, nice work :)
<Likki> i m using konversation as my irc client
<Likki> its not working here, but it works on xchat
<Likki> the thing i used to see appeared when i use the hotkey
<Likki> so i jz need to find the trick for konversation later
<bazhang> :)
<Likki> bazhang: i have already installed the ff plugin u gave me
<Likki> n its showing japanese characters by default now
<bazhang> Likki, good news
<Likki> but how to type in japanese?
<bazhang> type desu and it will switch
<liar> hey can anybody help me? i deleted my Desktop folder and now everything what was in my home folder is on the desktop i tried to create a Desktop folder and restart kdm but there is still the wrong content on the desktop
<Likki> bazhang: i typed desu, but it didn't switch
<Likki> is there any settings i should set for that?
<bazhang> Likki, let me open firefox and try here
<bazhang> ぃいき；it works with crown set on scim/skim
<bazhang> err sorry Likki
<Likki> but i can't turn on my scim in ff
<bazhang> Likki, in ff go to tools quick-locale-switcher and choose japanese; it will apply locales and then ask you to restart. then choose crown icon on panel and type in ff
<Likki> k bazhang let me try
<liar> nobody can help me? are there any settings wrong and in wich file?
<Likki> sorry liar, i m a beginner myself
<Likki> bazhang: its weird, its only working in xchat so far, i tried in ff, in kopete, in konversation...i can't turn on scim
<Likki> :(
<Likki> is it bcos of the hotkey problem?
<bazhang> Likki, then hotkeys or global engine were not setup; iirc it is skim for kubuntu not scim
<keisergbox> hi all
<Likki> whta is the difference between skim n scim?
<bazhang> Likki, see the 'k' ?
<bazhang> eg Kopete, Konversation etc
<Likki> ohh...
<Likki> how do i set for skim then?
<bazhang> need to install it first Likki
<Likki> skim?
<Likki> ok
<bazhang> check in adept; there is more than one package iirc
<bazhang> !find skim
<ubottu> Found: libskim-dev, libskim0, skim, skim-scim-pinyin
<Likki> ok i installed skim already
<Likki> how do i set it?
<Likki> bazhang: i installed skim already, do u know how i can set it?
<bazhang> Likki, add to panel and setup there; alternately go into kde menu and choose skim setup
<Likki> i tried to run skim in terminal
<Likki> nothing happened...no error msg no nothing
<bazhang> best to choose from gui menu :)
<Likki> n i tried to run "skim - KDE inpu method" in the menu under utilities, its not working either
<Likki> no reaction
<bazhang> that is odd
<Likki> i check whether i still need to install more on skim
<Likki> i have installed everything on skim
<Likki> but i still can't set the settings for skim :(
<Likki> bazhang: how do u normally do it?
<Likki> bazhang: for skim?
<bazhang> Likki, as I said it took me a few tries to get it going; the global setup then reload configuration should do it
<bazhang> Likki, I would change the hotkeys that you have though.
<Likki> ok let me try again
<visik7> hi guys
<visik7> will kubuntu 8.10 still a kde3 based distro ?
<_oggy> visik7: iirc no, it will use kde 4.1
<visik7> so will drop the support of kde3  ?
<Likki> bazhang: it seems to be working on konversation now
<bazhang> Likki, nice
<Likki> but i thought last time, it used to has a global effect?
<Likki> once u switch to japanese
<Likki> whatever u type will be affected in all of ur apps right bazhang?
<_oggy> visik7: don't know, sorry
<bazhang> Likki, should do yes
<mrxmike> can i use compiz-box on hardy with kde 4.1.1?
<Likki> bazhang: あ
<Likki> lol i can type in konversation
<bazhang> Likki, good work :)
<Likki> but the main prob is still ff
<Likki> i can't type my email in jap :(
<bazhang> installed that plugin yet?
<Likki> lol unless i type in kwrite
<Likki> then copy paste
<Likki> yes
<Likki> already
<bazhang> need to switch languages then restart ff
<Likki> yup
<Likki> i switched to jap, n it asks me to restart
<bazhang> also make sure all the locales for ff are installed
<Likki> i restarted...
<Likki> n it started showing jap as default
<Likki> tick all of the locales?
<bazhang> ff has its own separate language files
<Dragonath> my ipod isn't responding to unmount commands, is there any way I could kill the power to the usb socket it's in to make it think I shut down my pc?
<SimmyJ> hey guys, i'm using kubuntu 7 and the keyboard is messed (the windows key doesn't work)
<Likki> bazhang: i did what u told me, switch to jap locale in ff, n restarted...but still can't type in jap :(
<SimmyJ> any one know how to fix this?
<Likki> SimmyJ: maybe u need to specify what keyboard u r using?
<Likki> to ur KDE
<Likki> i had problem like that once
<Dragonath> SimmyJ: it's possibly something to do with your X configuration
<SimmyJ> can x affect the modifier keys?
<SimmyJ> i should check that out
<SimmyJ> thanks Dragonath
<Dragonath> I distinctly recall the X configuration asking me what keyboard I have
<Dragonath> so changing it there should probably have an effect
<neWbie> after using the hibernate function, at reboot the screen appears in a grey scale and with a grey thick line on the left side... graphic is not good...??? y?
<Walex> neWbie: thanks for letting us know.
<neWbie> thank you Walex for letting me know that your grateful for letting you know
<neWbie> ;)
<neWbie> now, do you have a solution?
<Walex> neWbie: we are sorry, but our psychic advisors are all busy on other astral planes.
<neWbie> but i want no others Walex, i want you, don't you have enough skills?
 * Walex regrettably is not clairvoyant
<neWbie> how unfortunate
<SimmyJ> now another problem... when i login to kde it doesn't work.. just a blank screen and nothing happens
<SimmyJ> i can use failsafe and then run startkde
<SimmyJ> or kdestart... whatever itis, and that works
<SimmyJ> but how do i fix it so it'll start up upon login?
<Walex> SimmyJ: you too seem a bit optimistic about the availability of our psychic advisors.
<Walex> SimmyJ: what does "login to kde it doesn't work.. just a blank screen" mean?
<SimmyJ> Walex: enter user name, enter password. press enter. (kdm login screen).
<SimmyJ> Walex: nothing happens. just a blue background... for ever.
<SimmyJ> well, for as long as i can make myself wait
<Walex> SimmyJ: then perhaps your loging scripts are not quite running right. Check the xsession logs in your home dir.
<Walex> SimmyJ: for example your login script may be prompting for something and waiting for a reply forever.
<kubuntu_> #jakarta
<kubuntu_> undergruond city pada kemana ny rang nya
<SimmyJ> Walex: i'll pastebin what i have... http://pastebin.com/d53a6bf7d
<JuJuBee> Im using cssh to control the computers in my room.  How do I update using cli?
<Walex> SimmyJ: that's very odd but not very informative. Also try to see using 'ps axf' the process tree when the GDM is waiting.
<SimmyJ> Walex: kdm, not gdm.
<SimmyJ> Walex: does that make any difference?
<Walex> SimmyJ: should not, but then you seem to be starting GNOME.
<SimmyJ> Walex: that's what i thought!
<SimmyJ> man this system is just messed :(
<Walex> SimmyJ: check then the process tree to see what's hanging. Also, put 'set -x' in your login/rc scripts so what they do gets written to the xsession log.
<SimmyJ> oh.. that's a new trick
<SimmyJ> where exactly do i put set -x ?
<Walex> SimmyJ: neat the beginning of the script.
<SimmyJ> i'm not sure which script you mean
<SimmyJ> also.. in kubuntu kcontrol seems to be replaced with settings manager?  how do I disable kmilo?
<SimmyJ> i think it's messing up a few things for me.
<SimmyJ> actually.. you know what.
<SimmyJ> forget it
<SimmyJ> i'm gonna reinstall this machine
<SimmyJ> there is just too many things that are wrong, leading me to beleive even if i fix what i know is wrong thre will still be more that i do not know that is wrong.
<Likki> `ksjdfd]]]]]]fp0239242jkdfdskfjkfkdsぁfjdふぃえ
<Likki> sorry
<Likki> anybody knows
<Likki> what application can i use
<Likki> to type in japanese?
<Likki> i still can't get my ff to type in japanese
<christelle> hello
<Likki> so at least if i can type in another application in japanese, n then jz copy paste the text to the ff
<Likki> then i still can reply email in japanese
<Likki> anybody can help me
<Likki> ?
<neWbie> hello how do i remove gnome completely?
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<Likki> oh kedit works
<Likki> ok...
<infecto> hello, i think i`m not first in here
<infecto> i install intrepid ibex and ...
<infecto> i need kde3 ;)
<infecto> is there some repo with kde3 for intrepid?
<infecto> cause kde4 is not ready to use in my opinion.
<kkathman> I am experiencing an issue with the mplayer plug in I guess in Firefox...getting audio just fine, but no video...any ideas?
<apple_> There maybe something wrong when you install the mplayer
<Darkhound> guys
<Darkhound> when i type SU my autentication fails?
<Darkhound> what is the root passowrd or how do i chagne it?
<siegie> Darkhound, root disabled by default, you can use sudo -i instead
<Darkhound> why is it disabled by default?
<Darkhound> any reason for that?
<Darkhound> what is sudo -i for?
<siegie> gives the same result
<siegie> as su -
<Darkhound> i see.. but can you give me a reson for why is su disabled?
<Darkhound> and how i can endable it
<siegie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<siegie> the advantages are on the wiki
<grendal_prime> why cant i send something TO my laptop FROM my phone with bluetooth.  It works the otherway around?
<Darkhound> ok also
<Darkhound> i am trying to installthe java runtime envrontment
<Darkhound> it is a bin file
<Darkhound> how do i install it?
<grendal_prime> sudo -s
<siegie> Darkhound, java is in the repo's , why do you install with a .bin
<grendal_prime> put in YOUR password(meaning the loged in users password)
<Darkhound> i cant seem to find it
<grendal_prime> then run your bin..or ya just install with the repo..100 times easyer
<Darkhound> how do i find it in the repos?
<grendal_prime> anyone any good with bluetooth stuffs?
<grendal_prime> open synaptic package manager
<grendal_prime> search  java
<Darkhound> synaptic... i just adept whre do i find it
<squid> bonjour
<squid> ya personne?
<grendal_prime> actually look for sun-java
<grendal_prime> no habla french
<grendal_prime> hehehehe
<Darkhound> ok
<squid> nobody speak french?
<Darkhound> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<grendal_prime> non je ne parle le français
<snyh> hi
<carlos_> ola?
<snyh> >_<
<grendal_prime> hi
<lingshan> hola
<snyh> hola is Italy's hi?
<dr_willis> I though Hola was spanish..
<amerigo> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<amerigo> ! kino
<jussi01> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4235 kB, installed size 9260 kB
<amerigo> grazie iussi
<jussi01> !it | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lingshan> españoles q usen kmail en KDE 4.1.1?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lingshan> ok
<amerigo> no i don't want to speak italian ... i've just thinked you was Italian
<amerigo> anybody has information about KINO?
<dr_willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4235 kB, installed size 9260 kB
<dr_willis> I rember i couldent get it to do what i wanted. :)
<mhall> Man I tried setting up this laptop to dual boot with the OEM Windows but that Windows was so full of garbage I had to trash it. HP 8510w Mobile Workstation + Kubuntu == Retarded awesome.
<mhall> The better Linux gets the more I despise Windows.
<mhall> My next programming job is going to be UNIX I hope.
<mhall> I am getting real tired of my Windows job... to the point where I write all the code on UNIX (thank God it's Java) and then move it to Windows after it's done.
<rickest> mhall: hear, hear
<draik> I did a recent upgrade and this is the error message I received...
<draik> Errors were encountered while processing:
<draik>  mysql-server-5.0
<draik>  mysql-server
<draik> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<penlost> hi can anyon help with flash player for firefox? I cannot see vids in you tube
<mhall> This laptop is a gnarly computer too.
<mhall> Core 2 Duo, 4 GB RAM, 120GB 7200, 1920x1200 screen, and a Quadro
<SimmyJ> ooh nice mhall
<SimmyJ> what video chipset?
<penlost> I hav adobe flash installed, it can play the video and i can hear it but not see it ! just a black screen
<mhall> SimmyJ: FX570M I think
<mhall> SimmyJ: it's fkn awesome... i think perhaps more responsive than my dual opteron desktop
<SimmyJ> woot!
<SimmyJ> compiz installed yet? :)
<mhall> SimmyJ: kwin at the moment
<mhall> but funny you mention it
<mhall> am reading compiz website hahahaha
<mhall> SimmyJ: what do i need to do to enable it
<mhall> am used to deban which has nosexy wizards like kubuntu does lol
<draik> How can I fix the error from apt?   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xomp> hi, just installed kubuntu. Is there any good media players for KDE? I used to use Gnome but now my media files won't play (asks me for a program to play them and I don't know what to choose).
<Githzerai> draik: depends on error. What was the exact output? I gave a short version ... ;)
<mhall> xomp: kaffeine, xine, and mplayer
<xomp> mhall, danke :)
<Githzerai> xomp: amarok for audio files....
<mhall> xomp: kaffeine has kde look but uses xine backend usually which makes it my first choice for media playing needs
<mhall> xomp: oh yeah, and Githzerai is right, amarok is the most hardcore music player... evar. lol!
<draik> Githzerai: Let me use Pastebin
<draik> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xomp> mhall, kaffeine good for playing mpg, avi, divx etc?
<mhall> xomp: yeah anything that works in xine... xine supports damn near everything
<mhall> xomp: but on those occasions where xine can't do it for some reason, then mplayer comes in very handy
<draik> Githzerai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46303/
<xomp> cool thanks :)
<mhall> xomp: also kaffeine and xine-ui are a lot easier to use than mplayer
<xomp> mhall, oh, that reminds me, does Kaffeine play .flv's?
<mhall> xomp: hmm i dunno. i know what flv's are but haven't had to play any.
<mhall> xomp: that sounds like a case where you might need mplayer though
<mhall> xomp: some real weird proprietary formats don't work in xine
<mhall> xomp: another good player option is VLC
<draik> Githzerai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46308/         Hope this one helps too
<mhall> xomp: it was created by DVD Jon who cracked the dvd encryption, and a bunch of his friends, as the first really good Linux player
<mhall> xomp: so it's been around a long time, and DVD Jon doesn't fuck around when it comes to media players.
<xomp> coolbeans
<eyzee> hi every body
<Githzerai> draik: Truj sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xomp> yeah I just tested it with an .flv, doesn't seem to support it but thats ok :3 only had 1 flv anyways heh
<Githzerai> draik: sorry :) Try sudo dpkg --configure -a ;)
<draik> Githzerai: It's ok. I deal with typos all day long. I understoodedated.
<eyzee> does anyone know how to open an executable file
<draik> eyzee: WINE?
<Githzerai> eyzee: What cind of executable ?
<draik> Githzerai: No, still the same.
<eyzee> ...like real player
<draik> eyzee: There is realplayer for Kubuntu
<eyzee> ..yah i know but real player for windows
<eyzee> even wine i can't open after i download
<Githzerai> draik: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-*
<eyzee> is there a difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<draik> eyzee: Just the look
<eyzee> coz my os is edubuntu
<eyzee> ok
<Githzerai> eyzee: You don't need the real player just codecs, makes life much easier
<mhall> draik: typos are OK... what i worry about is thinkos
<draik> Githzerai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46309/
<eyzee> ..oh
<xomp> heh I'm on KDE 3.5.8. Guess I got some updating to do eh? :3
<draik> mhall: Thinkos... are they the result of holding in a fart that it then travels up your spine and ends in your brain thus producing a sh*tty idea?
<eyzee> ..i think i read that message from an sms
<eyzee> hehhehe
<mhall> draik: that's one interpretation... and a pretty hilarious one at that
<eyzee> can codecs open an exec file?
<Githzerai> draik: For some reason mysql startup scrip doesn't start. try sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start and see the output
<eyzee> githzerai: can codecs open exec file
<draik> mhall: The actual quote is "Don't hold in your farts. They travel up your spine and into your brain to give you crappy ideas"
<draik> Githzerai: sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<eyzee> draik: i liked the first version you've mention
<eyzee> ...sorry guys for bothering yah all coz i cant seem to grasp the system of ubuntu
<Githzerai> draik: command is:  sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Githzerai> with "start"
<draik> I did
<draik> sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<draik> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<draik> I copy/paste commands
<EagleScreen> cd /etc/init.d
<EagleScreen> sudo ./mysql start
<EagleScreen> sudo ./mysqld start
<draik> EagleScreen: I went to /etc/init.d/ and did "ls". mysqld does not exist
<Githzerai> draik: Than we have a mayor problem with package, as startup script is not a part of it....
<EagleScreen> did u installes it?
<draik> EagleScreen: I did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and that's when I got the issue
<EagleScreen> draik i have never used mysql, i dont know what to do
<draik> To my recollection, neither have I
<raven24> have you tried to reinstall it? i.e. remove (with --purge) and install again
<draik> mysqld is not a package
<draik> I just tried to install it
<draik> E: Couldn't find package mysqld
<Githzerai> draik: no it's a scrip which should be a part of mysql-server package....
<raven24> no, mysqld is not a package, but mysql-server is
<draik> Ok
<draik> Should I reinstall mysql-server?
<raven24> yes ... but if you have databases already make a backup first!
<draik> I have none
<draik> How do I reinstall?
<raven24> first remove it
<raven24> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<Githzerai> draik: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<draik> Ok
<draik> I thought I've seen a --reinstall option before, guess I'm wrong.
<jerome_> le channel français il est ou?
<Githzerai> !fr | jerome_
<ubottu> jerome_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jerome_> thanks
<draik> Githzerai: raven24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46317/
<Githzerai> draik: Yes u have reinstall option, but it wouldn't remove config files.... This way it will
<draik> Ok.
<Githzerai> draik: Little confusion :) mysql-server is a metapackage which depends on mysql-server-5.0, so above command should be:  sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<draik> Ok. Running it now
<draik> Githzerai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46320/
<Githzerai> draik: It's an obvious package bug, and should be reported....
<KDEuser> Why konqueror cant find any webpage? My internet works without any problems, but konqueror just cant find any page (gives An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com: Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/. error), and I have chek'd options, but still it dosent find any page, firefox had same problem, but it fixed when I trun from offine to online mode, so how I can do same with konqueror?
<raven24> draik: could you try to remove mysql-server-5.0 and then install mysql-server (the meta-package) ... maybe that could work
<vassili> hello
<KDEuser> hi
<vassili> KDEuser: i need progrm to change size in the photos. Do you now any?
<KDEuser> gimp maybe?
<KDEuser> idk
<vassili> hmm/ Gimp - editor
<vassili> i tray
<vassili> 1 moment
<kalorin> vassili: you could use image magic
<kalorin> it's a command line batch program that could resize your images
<jussi01> vassili: gimp will do it fine
<vassili> hmm
<vassili> i tray
<KDEuser> So are I only who have probmlems with konqueror?
<jussi01> vassili: in gimp, imager -> scale image
<raven24> seems like it...
<jussi01> KDEuser: what problems?
<KDEuser> Why konqueror cant find any webpage? My internet works without any problems, but konqueror just cant find any page (gives An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com: Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/. error), and I have chek'd options, but still it dosent find any page, firefox had same problem, but it fixed when I trun from offine to online mode, so how I can do same with konqueror?
<KDEuser> that
<raven24> so, you can browse with firefox, ping, etc. only konqueror won't work
<raven24> ?
<jussi01> KDEuser: open konqeror, then put this in the address bar please: 64.233.187.99
<jussi01> (that jkust google ip FYI)
<KDEuser> raven24: yes
<KDEuser> jussi01: doesent work :\
<jussi01> oh, you can browse with firefox?
<KDEuser> yes
<jussi01> hmm
<rickest> is 'Offline' checked under the File menu?
<raven24> how do you connect to the internet?
<KDEuser> but I dont have that installed at this moment (I have reinstalled kubuntu for some reasons..)
<KDEuser> rickest: theres no "file" menu
<KDEuser> raven24: kppp
<KDEuser> wait o moment ->
<raven24> do you start kppp as root (sudo) or with your user
<rickest> Comment #4 /might/ help:  https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=203483
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 203483 in KDE "Konqueror Locks into Work Offline Mode" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<KDEuser> <-
<KDEuser> raven24: Im not sure, user I quess
<KDEuser> damn GPRS
<raven24> then it may be that kppp is unable to set the routes (dns server, etc.) ... try it with
<raven24> kdesudo kppp
<KDEuser> :\
<raven24> and re-enter your connection settings and try to connect
<KDEuser> I cant try that at this moment, 'cause I'm dowloading mp3 support..
<raven24> oh... then later
<KDEuser> and because I'm using GPRS, its slow as hell
<raven24> yeah ... i know it too well
<KDEuser> 6.0kb/s :q
<KDEuser> one reason why I'm saving some money for new phone..
<KDEuser> hm
<draik> raven24: Removed mysql-server-5.0 and installed mysql-server. Still the same issue.
<KDEuser> I have downloading it for 2h 52min >:(
<raven24> draik: that's very bad... try google-ing your output...
<draik> I have. Not much help.
<raven24> draik: have you installed AppArmour? I saw it on yout output ... do you need it? maybe thats causing troubles
<draik> I never recall installing it.
<RurouniJones> apparmour is installed by default methinks
<RurouniJones> At least it was on mine
<raven24> is it the server-version or the desktop?
<draik> Possibly. I think it was something that came along for the ride of another install if it is installed and I never typed it in.
<draik> Desktop
<KDEuser> I'll continue playing goldeneye ->
<raven24> i think then you can remove it ... and try to install mysql again
<draik> I have uninstalled it
<draik> I do not know about reinstalling until requested.
<raven24> you could also try, when mysql is removed, to remove the mysql-folder in /etc, and every other mysql folder you can possibly find
<vbgunz__> On Hardy 8.04 using 3.5.9 I lost all of my root icons... the only thing I did right before I noticed this was I deleted the roots kthememanager 'themes' folder. I wanted to symlink my themes folder into it's place... but no matter what I do now, root has no icons :(
<vbgunz__> when I select new icons in kcontrol for root, they get partially recognized... meaning some of them ever show up leaving the rest of root mode looking broken
<raven24> you are actually not supposed to login as root ...
<vbgunz__> raven24: I didn't. I used kdesu to go into konqueror and deleted the themes folder there, then symlinked my folder into its place.
<oklinux> there you are trappist
<vbgunz__> as for why the icons got botched is beyond me
<raven24> interesting... you can try to remove the .kde folder in root's homedir and re-login ... it should get created with the default-everything
<vbgunz__> yeah, that worked but I didn't want to do that... heh, no biggie.
<vbgunz__> I just won't symlink my themes folder I guess
<raven24> i think a symlink just isn't good enough ;-)
<raven24> you could try a hardlink
<Guest7718> :E
<vbgunz__> hmmm... it just happened again... i didn't symlink this time. I only selected a theme from my home directory... no messing with icons fixes this...
<raven24> strange ... which icons exactly disappear?
<vbgunz__> heh. all of them
<vbgunz__> I have no idea why this theme is doing this...
<vbgunz__> even if I select a set from the icons in kcontrol, that doesn't help
<raven24> very weird ...
<raven24> and with the default theme all icons re-appear ... hopefully?
<ahmos> hi, does any one know a good programme for converting audio
<vbgunz__> yes
<raven24> ahmos: which format?
<ahmos> flac to mp3 , but if it handles more formats then it will be better raven24
<raven24> audacity
<raven24> sudo apt-get install audacity
<raven24> just open the file and export as mp3
<ahmos> ok
<ahmos> i'll try it
<ahmos> raven24 can i ask you why audacity don't support mixer recording
<neeraj> how to go in ubuntu chanel
<raven24> sorry, i don't know ..
<serzholino> #ubuntu
<ahmos> np
<ahmos> thank you raven24
<raven24> np
<neeraj> ok thanks everyone
<vbgunz__> well.. that was very weird... I only wanted the color scheme which is very different from my normal user... anyhow, icons and everything seems back to normal
<bobbo85> Hi all, I can't seem to open .rar files.  ark will open and say no archive was found...
<neeraj> sis graphics driver is not available ?
<ahau_> hello
<ahau_> hola ?
<Artimus> I'm having trouble with audio in Amarok skipping.  Kaffeine and mplayer playback audio just fine.  Any suggestions?  I've tried disabling arts, no luck.
<bobbo85> Artimus, I dunno about that - my best guesses would be 1) check which audio engine it's using, 2)maybe the database mysql is really overloaded with your library - sometimes using the full sql thing works better
<bobbo85> I'm a newb though
<Artimus> bobbo85: It's using xine with alsa or arts.  And I don't even have a database setup yet, I just copied five tracks or so into a playlist
<Artimus> bobbo85: But thanks anyway
<Celtyk> hola
<xomp> how to change Konq from being my default web browser to Firefox?
<TimS> I've done a Safely Remove on my iPod classic, is that all I need to do before I can disconnect, or do I need to do anything else?
<TimS> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xomp> n/m sorted it out :)
<bobbo85> I made a script for amarok to delete the current song, called it delsong.sh and made an "input action" keyboard shortcut to it...  the combo works, and the song gets deleted, but I get an error message that kubuntu could not find the program "delsong.sh" anyway... any ideas?
<Danu> hi i need some help i can't watch videos in konqueror
<Alex135> is there any major downside or reason why i shouldn't have a XFS partition mounted as /home ?
<Mighty-D> Alex135: i cant think of any
<Alex135> k
<SkEmO> sweet home oklahomo!
<Alex135> (had messed up my laptop so i thought i would make it easy next time it happens to have the home partition seperate from the OS
<Lokiase> hello, does anyone knows a good linux-noob-irc?
<Lokiase> i don't know which distro to choose :(
<Alex135> ubuntu is easy to start out with
<Alex135> (mostly)
<Alex135> its compatable with just about everything
<Mighty-D> Alex135: it is preferably to use diferent partitions for /home /usr/ var /opt /tmp and /
<Lokiase> its for a Pentium 2, i tried ubuntu, kubuntu and knoppix, all to slow
<Mighty-D> Lokiase: if you are new to linux ubuntu/kubuntu is your best bet, then you can try other flavors like gentoo or slackware
<Alex135> feather linux? :p
<lex> can I set up samba in that order that files on my kubuntu box can only be downloaded from and not opened from? i want to make a share folder with some windows computers, and i want them to be able only to download and then open files, and not open them from my hard drive???
<Mighty-D> Lokiase: for legacy hardware i *always* use slackware, i was running an old 100 Mhz 16MB RAM computer this morning
<Lokiase> it needs to be a distro with internet and wine...
<Lokiase> slackware? is internet and wine possible?
<Mighty-D> Lokiase: sure
<Alex135> Lokiase: Ubuntu is probably slow because you dont have the video card excelleration installed
<lex> wine and old hardware is a nono i think. it eats memory and cpu
<Mighty-D> Lokiase: Why do you need wine?
<gx009> did you look into Xubuntu, Lokiase
<lex> internet is possibile on any linux installation
<Alex135> Mighty-D: probably so, however i can deal with the problems of reinstalling my software, i just need to be able to keep my home directory (as all my settings, email, files, and all other fun junk is stored there)
<Lokiase> I need wine because i have to run software wich is created for linux...
<Lokiase> for windows :)
<Alex135> well yes, however wine doesn't work well with old hardware, as windows software is not alwase compatable to use in wine
<lex> Lokiase: why not find linux alternatives? what software?
<Alex135> and old hardware just slows it all down
<rickest> lex: no, you'll need some kind of CMS for that kind of control
<Mighty-D> Lokiase: im not sure if legacy hardware is good for a start, since there are a *LOT* of tunning options, however you will find your learning curve very interesting
<lex> rickest: thank   you. i was affraid of that
<Lokiase> www.aldfaer.nl
<Lokiase> that software ;)
<Lokiase> only possible in windows, no other option
<kudar_> ?
<Mighty-D> what does aldfaer do?
<Alex135> is there a site in english?
<Lokiase> no
<kudar_> i have hardy.. can i upgrade to 2.6.26?
<Alex135> kudar_: yes you should be able to
<Alex135> kudar_: no reason why you shouldn't be able to
<Lokiase> the only option is that program, it must be part of my system:)
<lex> Alex135: how can i upgrade to newest kernel?
<TimS> Okay, could someone help? In amarok, every time I put music on my iPod it just becomes orphaned tracks, how can I prevent this from happening?
<TimS> I can't get the damned thing to work :(
<TimS> It just fails to write to the iPod database
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lex> TimS: did you try to write to ipod from konqueror?
<TimS> It doesn't write to the database
<TimS> I can add files fine
<TimS> The tracks I've put on just show up as orphaned
<Alex135> TimS: put linux on the ipod
<TimS> No
<Alex135> TimS: would probably work better
<TimS> It wont go on classics
<jussi01> !ipod | TimS, been through this?
<ubottu> TimS, been through this?: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<TimS> Yes
<Lokiase> can someone help me? :$
<TimS> It had no information of any use
<TimS> It told me what I was going already
<TimS> Please don't tell me I have to switch back to windows and use iTunes
<TimS> *shudder*
<kudar_> what repository do i need to get the newest kernal?
<Daisuke_Ido> the NEWEST newest kernel?
<kudar_> .26
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to have to compile it yourself
<Daisuke_Ido> because hardy is .24
<jussi01> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Alex135> there is no repo... the ones around in the ubuntu repo are the only ones so far supported by ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to have to go to the next release, which is still alpha, to get .26
<kudar_> im trying to see if .26 will help my wireless speed
<Lokiase> Hello all, I have an old Pentium II 266mhz and 512 mb ram... i'm looking for a linux to go on the internet and run one softwareprogram with wine... wich should I choose?
<Daisuke_Ido> windows
<Lokiase> windows?
<Alex135> Lokiase: we know... we told you and you what to do
<oklinux> trappist Im installing ubuntu
<Lokiase> Alex135: no i don't understand, what?
<Alex135> Lokiase: linux is a lot of work to start up with old hardware such as you ahve
<Alex135> have*
<Daisuke_Ido> Lokiase: with the specs you just game, your hopes of getting a full-featured distro going (AND having wine available) are slim
<Daisuke_Ido> gave*
<darrell_> Look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575456
<darrell_> The lightest distro with WINE I used was RudyPuppy
<Daisuke_Ido> so as much as it hurts, if you're mostly concerned with running something through wine, you're better off with windows
<Daisuke_Ido> and believe me, it hurts to say that.
<twylight> I broke apt again
<twylight> how do I reset it
<W9ZEB> where might I find the power management application in Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<W9ZEB> it's not under system-settings like I expected it to be.
<twylight> database area is locked by another process
<twylight> there, it's fixed
<twylight> thanks
<jussi01> !nickspam > vaduzzz
<ubottu> vaduzzz, please see my private message
<jyoseph> I am trying to use a USB headset for sound. I can see the headset in KMix and even use the dial to turn the volume up and down. But I cannot hear anything
<jyoseph> can someone give me some quick advice?
<jyoseph> so my computer recognizes it, but I can't hear anything
<jussi01> jyoseph: asoundconf list  then asound set-default-card <name of headset>
<kkathman> I am having a really annoying problem with mplayer in firefox it sometimes works and sometimes doesnt...but for sure, doesnt show any video, but Opera seems to work fine
<jyoseph> jussi01: awesome, the first command shows Intel and Headset
<jyoseph> the secont command says command not found
<jyoseph> set-default-card Headset
<jussi01> no..
<jussi01> you need the asounconf
<jyoseph> Sorry I should have warned you I'm a linux noob
<jussi01> sorry
<jyoseph> ok
<jussi01> try this one now
<jussi01> asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<jyoseph> cool, that took... do I need to restart my machine?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> jyoseph: just the app you are using
<jyoseph> ah, ok
 * jussi01 -> out
<jyoseph> jussi01: awesome!
<jyoseph> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i check that what is changed between two package version?
<MetaMorfoziS> For example what ubuntu messes with sudo now?
<twylight> what in the hell is xincludes
<twylight> !xincludes
<ubottu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<twylight> thank you
<Alex135> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Alex135> ... :P
<Alex135> that was weird
<twylight> jesus that's a lot of packages
<psycholic> anyone  know of a good program to open a .iso file?
<stdin> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<psycholic> thanks stdin
<jeanette> hi folks
<jeanette> i'm having som problems with getting hardy installed on a brand new machine
<jeanette> the "amd64" kde4 cd doesn't want to do anything sane
<jeanette> after selecting the language and then "Install..." it boots a kernel, whirrs for a few seconds with the normal kubuntu splash'
<jeanette> then it dumps me in a busybox prompt
<jeanette> normal busybox, nothing running
<jeanette> no errors, nothing
<jeanette> everything stops and i can play with my "new kubuntu"
<jeanette> i did think kde4 would be more fancy than busybox...
<jeanette> booting
<jeanette> er
<jeanette> no other console contains anything of use, nor dmesg in the busybox shell
<jeanette> any hints?
<jeanette> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096759.0
<jeanette> same as there. no solutions
<jeanette> someone says: "Likely a video conflict. Reboot the LiveCD and choose Safe Graphics (VGA) mode from the F4 option (if I remember correctly)."
<jeanette> no go, it does the same
<jeanette> seems it can be made to install, but 80% of all boots in the future will end up in a similar busybox shell
<jeanette> yeah...
<kudar> i share my love equally amongst you all
<jeanette> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3093656.0
<jeanette> suggest to enter "irqpoll" among the boot options
<jeanette> nope, shows the splash for a little longer, then it dies
<jeanette> during my 15 years of running linux i've never had this much problems getting an installation even*started*...
<kudar> 15 years of linux
<kudar> wow
<jeanette> and, this channel obviously isn't active, so i'll stop my monologue and go download something else
<jeanette> well, 14.5 to be honest
<kudar> lol
<kudar> you trying to install hardy?
<jeanette> the first installation was from 50 or so floppies
<jeanette> tried
<kudar> oh, kde4
<kudar> did you try the liveCD?
<jeanette> no, i don't want a live cd
<kudar> if you want the OS i would try the liveCD
<jeanette> i want something installed on this brand new machine
<kudar> liveCd will install it on your machine
<jeanette> well, i have the live cd, but i don't want to run the live version
<jeanette> yes, i know
<jeanette> or, in theory
<favro> jeanette: you need to find what boot option will make it work - e.g. apci=force or some such
<roozbeh> hi all
<roozbeh> i have a question
<jeanette> favro: sure, but i have no idea what to even start to look for
<jeanette> an installer should just boot
<roozbeh> when next version of KDE4 release ?
<skinnymg1> hey everyone
<skinnymg1> i have a quick ?
<skinnymg1> im looking for an app that will allow me to take any sound from my computer and allow me to stream it
<osh_> I have a dns-question. I've setup a cname record and when I dig it my own domain is appended to it. Is it supposed to do that? Looks like this (bah IN CNAME some.other.domain.), but when I do a dig for bah.my.domain I get bah.some.other.domain.my.domain which can't be right, can it?
<Walzmyn> I'm about to wipe my drive, re-do some partitions and re-install.... Will I  be good if i copy my /home/user directory over to backup and then copy it back?
<osh_> Walzmyn: Pretty much yea. Don't forget those pesky .-files and .dirs.
<jeanette> "noapic", "irqpoll", "apic=off", "apic=force" do not work
<jeanette> same results
<jeanette> can't come up with anything else to guess
<Walzmyn> osh_, I was going to go up one level and just drag the entire folder over
<favro> jeanette: is that your post you linked earlier?
<jeanette> favro: no, i googled it
<favro> k
<jeanette> but it seems *loads* of people have the same problem
<jeanette> some seem to get it installed but then regular boots are botched, some just give up
<jeanette> as i am ready to do
<kudar__> never give up. dont ever give up
<kudar__> -jimmy v
<jeanette> kubuntu has always been the hardest to install, always something that goes wrong
<jeanette> and i've installed every release since 5.04
<kudar__> so you have a very vast understanding of the kernals and distributions...yet you cant install kubuntu
<kudar__> hmm
<favro> jeanette: do you have a pci sata/pata card to connect your hard disks?
<jeanette> kudar__: vast, no, in the past installations were easy, i'm a developer, not a sysadmin
<jeanette> favro: no, regular sata on the motherboard
<kudar__> developers would have a better understanding....
<kudar__> what are you talking about
<kudar__> im upgrading to 8.10, my lappy is going to blow up shortly
<jeanette> kudar__: why? i don't develop distro installations?
<kudar__> im just saying.. a sys admin wouldn't know either
<kudar__> as much as a 'developer' in general
<jeanette> huge amounts of threads on the ubuntu forums about this problem
<jeanette> and no solutions, just guesswork to try "different parameters"
<favro> jeanette: it's because the kernels are being built diff  now - I went back to dapper 'cause of it
<xomp> halp, I set firefox as my default web browser and if I follow a link say, from irc it's like it wants to open 2 processes but still opens the site in a new tab (this only happens when I have firefox open already).
<stdin> open two processes?
<xomp> the little hourglass icon sits and spins in the task bar like it is trying to open another instance of firefox but after churning for about 15 secs it goes away and the link is instead opened in a tab
<xomp> I would prefer it open the link in a new tab if the browser is already open, instead of this churning with bouncing hourglass stuff in the task bar hehe
<stdin> that's just the launch feedback, it's not starting a new process
<xomp> oh ok
<xomp> it's strange lol
<stdin> it's really just there to say "I registered that you wanted to do something, so I'm doing it"
<xomp> but does it generally go on for 15 seconds to just open a link?
<xomp> I mean the link is already opened and has been for awhile when it does this heh
<jeanette> favro: well, i played around with some random settings in the bios and setting "Sata mode" to "ahci" (whatever that is) made it boot
<stdin> xomp: it waits for the window manager to say "I just saw the app start", which, when firefox is open, never happens. so it times out
<favro> jeanette: well done :) - gonna post that somewhere?
<xomp> ahh ok
<stdin> firefox should open the link before the timeout though
<xomp> it does, just threw me off lol
<xomp> stdin, know how I can upgrade to the latest KDE? heh I've asked in #kubuntu-kde4 but it's dead in there :S
<stdin> xomp: see the topic in there ;)
<stdin> specifically the 1st link
<xomp> lol
<xomp> I run Gutsy, is that going to be a problem with latest KDE?
<jyoseph> I'm confused about what themes to download from kde-look.... I go into kcontrol and try to import them and none of them work
<jyoseph> Am I doing something wrong?
<stdin> xomp: yeah, only have 4.1.x in hardy and intrepid
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<jyoseph> thx stdin
<xomp> stdin, ahh ok, well I can't run Hardy as it's updates break things so bad Kernel panics are plentiful lol. Do you know the latest version of KDE I can run on Gutsy?
<jeanette> favro: nah, if i could randomly figure it out so will someone else too
<favro> hehe
<stdin> xomp: I think 4.0.0 is in gutsy-backports
<xomp> ok thanks :D
<jyoseph> maybe it's just because I'm not used to kde, I dunno
<xomp> me neither, but I like it
<xomp> I'm no linux master either lol
<xomp> so something as seemingly simple as updating your DE is damn near Rocket Surgery for me
<xomp> and will more than likely take me 2 weeks to figure out lol
<Timmmm> lol rocket surgery
<tim_> after I installed kde4 I get "could not start kstartupconfig4" I've tried everything but can't get kde4 to work
<tim_> anyone else had this problem?
<DreadKnight> anyone here using a tablet pc? (perhaps a toshiba portege)
<Walzmyn> !kde4 | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> tim_: please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<tim_> thanks
<Walzmyn> ^what he said, I was trying to find the channel name
<reagleBRKLN> is there a guide for sharing printers? I recently converted my  SO's computer to Kubuntu -- same as my server -- but can't find easy way to connect it?
<reagleBRKLN> using hardy
<Pete_R> hi everyone!where can i get ksynaptics package? it's not in add/remove programs
<ign0ramus> Pete_R: i don't believe they've ported it to Hardy.  What exactly do you need to do with the touchpad?
<kudar> what is command to get java, flash, etc?
<ign0ramus> Pete_R: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351058 will show you how to manually fix it
<ign0ramus> Pete_R: OR... you can try gsynaptics, which is still in the repos
<Pete_R> 10x :D
<ign0ramus> kudar: flash is * sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree *
<kudar> no...
<ign0ramus> kudar: but i personally like the Flash 10 RC from Adobe.com
<kudar> there is one that gets all of them
<ign0ramus> kudar: * sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras * ??
<kudar> yes
<kudar> that is it
<ign0ramus> :)
<kudar> im running 8.10 and my laptop hasn't exploded yet
<ign0ramus> kudar: Congrats!
<ign0ramus> kudar: is it all kde4?
<kudar> i dont think so
<kudar> i upgraded ultimate to 8.10
<kudar> everything seems the same
<kudar> few minor differences
<ign0ramus> kudar: kernel upgrade?
<kudar> well... all i did was run update-manager -d
<kudar> it showed 8.10
<kudar> went through the upgrade steps
<ign0ramus> kudar: what does * uname -a * output? (just curious)
<artur_> How do i effectively remove something that was installed using the command 'apt-get install'.  I want to do the same that 'dpkg --purge/-P' does, when something was installed using 'dpkg -i'
<kudar> Linux ubuntu-kudence 2.6.27-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 16:02:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<stdin> artur_: apt-get --purge remove <package>
<artur_> stdin: thank's man!
<ign0ramus> kudar: wow, that is a new kernel
<kudar> its the newest one
<kudar> im trying ot see if my wireless speeds will increase with the upgrade
<kudar> i have the dreaded intel 4965
<ign0ramus> kudar: in Hardy, with all normal repos enabled, i think its .24-21
<kudar> ya, that is true
<ign0ramus> stdin: how do i grep to see what intel card i have?
<stdin> ign0ramus: graphics card?
<ign0ramus> stdin: yeah
<stdin> lspci | grep VGA
<ign0ramus> oh... VGA
<ign0ramus> stdin: and for wireless card?
<stdin> 'grep Ethernet' usually shows it, or 'grep Wireless'
<zen_> a
<kudar> 18925kbps download with wired connection
<kudar> lets see how my wireless does
<zen_> ubuntu > kbuntu
<zen_> =)
<ign0ramus> zen_: my opinion > your opinion
<zen_> lolz
<ign0ramus> exactly :)
<kudar> 931 kbps download on wireless
<kudar> god i love my wifi card with linux
<ign0ramus> kudar: wow... a huge difference
<kudar> ya, its a known issue
<kudar> im going to mess with some different drivers later
<richardbh> hi - does anyone know how i can set my pc up to shut down after 30 minutes of inactivity, regardless of whether anyone logs on or not?
<kudar> been spending too much time on this
<kudar> its friday
<ign0ramus> kudar: do you have the iwl4965 driver?
<kudar> it comes preshipped
<zen_> am just checking out wots going on here. bored.  wish wine start supporting Helgate london soon
<kudar> you should know that...
<ign0ramus> kudar: i don't think i have that wireless card... i didn't know that
<kudar> ya, that driver has been included in releases for about a year now
<ign0ramus> kudar: * lspci -v | less * 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960
<kudar> ?
<ign0ramus> kudar: i guess i just never had to worry about it
<ign0ramus> wait, that's not it
<kudar> nothing like getting a brand new laptop and it doesn't perform with linux
<zen_> tried the windows wireless drivers yet? want check it out tommorow
<kudar> well, the wireless doesn't
<ign0ramus> kudar: sorry, i had surgery this morning (sinuses), and am heavily medicated.
<kudar> lol
<ign0ramus> kudar: good news: it went fine.  bad news: i'm in pain.  good news: heavy painkillers!  :)
<zen_> next year you would be able to smell the flowers again hehe. just kidding.
<ign0ramus> zen_: no, you're exactly right.  *hopefully* ;)
<zen_> anyone tried out Visual studio on ubuntu/kbuntu yet. i know mono can be used for .net languages but sort of hard to use
<zen_> atm btw
<zen_> and lolz ign0ramus
<zen_> XD
<zen_> cya
<jeanette> heh, now i can't get the intel graphics driver to do anything at all
<jeanette> trying to get it to do a bog default 1920x1200 and it bails out with "no screens found"
<jeanette> great
<jeanette> seems the drivers shipped with hardy are just too old
#kubuntu 2008-09-13
<kudar_> my wlan interface is down
<kudar_> how do i get it back up
<kudar_> hmm
<stylist[obsd]> ifconfig ath0 up
<stylist[obsd]> ?
<stylist[obsd]> where ath0 is the name of your wlan interface
<stylist[obsd]> eg wifi0
<stylist[obsd]> or something
<kudar_> when i type ifconfig  i only see eth0 and lo
<kudar_> no wifi
<_2> iwconfig ?
<kudar_> iwconfig i get lo - no wireless connection
<kudar_> and eth0 - no wireless extensions
<ofv> Hi. I need the 32 bit versions of libX11 and others for AMD64. How can I install them?
<favro> !find libX11
<ubottu> Found: libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg, libx11-data, libx11-dev, libx11-xcb-dev (and 4 others)
<ofv> favro: I have those packages installed. There are no 32 bit versions on /usr/X11R6/lib32.
<favro> ofv: best I can do - I don't use 64bit...
<ofv> favro: thanks for trying!
<favro> np :)
<italjer> hi
<italjer> new user.
<italjer> anyone know who to get a channel list?
<italjer> ugh...help menu not loading.
<favro>  type /list
<italjer> thank you :)
<favro> np
<italjer> type /list
<favro> hehe  just   /list
<italjer> lollol
<italjer> totally new to linux, irc...........
<italjer> vista converted me.
<italjer> so nice to be free of bill
<favro> there's this too - http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<italjer> WOW..... Super list!
<Hamra> yes, very huge list! it kills my connection, and eventually crashes my konversation :P
<stdin> you can do /msg alis list <search pattern>
<stdin> eg /msg alis list *kubuntu*
<Hamra> stdin: yes, that's what i learned to do when searching for a certain channel
<italjer> when these commands are typed...do they appear in this particular chat room?
<stdin> no, the ones starting with '/' get sent only to the server
<Hamra> it's nice how almost all major FOSS software have channels on this server, here is usually the first place i search for a support channel
<stdin> (unless you put a space before it)
<italjer> great :)
<ofv> Just for the record: for getting 32 bits versions of the X libraries, install the respective packages and then install ia32-libs.
<genii> Hamra: Yes, freenode has a great policy in this regard
<_2> /say /say
<gkffjcs> how do I start a process in the terminal, in such a way that it will continue to run after I close the terminal, for example I want to start a process on a remote machine via ssh, and have it keep running after I exit the ssh session.
<_2> nohup
<genii> gkffjcs: Detach from terminal with -d switch
<gkffjcs> allright ille give it a try...
<genii> gkffjcs: Can also use command screen
<ign0ramus> how do i know if the headers for my kernel are installed?
<gkffjcs> where do I use the -d option, is that an ssh option? also what is the command screen?
<ofv> ign0ramus: ls /usr/src/linux-headers*
<favafro> or  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<genii> gkffjcs: With the -d option:   eg:   bash -d <nameofcommand>
<ign0ramus> ofv: yeah, i just found that it's "linux-headers-<uname -r>"
<ign0ramus> thanks guys
<_2> gkffjcs  or "nohup command args &"
 * Danu fui a Coger xD Ausente por ahora.
<reagleBRKLN> i have a new kubuntu 8.04 pc on my lan, how to I print to a printer on my workstation? windows machines have no problem, but the kubuntu client complains of cifs access
<reagleBRKLN> just trying to get one kubuntu machine to print to another, wouldn't have expected it to be so hard
<favro> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gkffjcs> the nohup command doesn't seem to work, when ever I kill the ssh session the action on the remote server dies also bash doesn't seem to have a -d option.
<Hamra> i usually type   command&  , and it works
<reagleBRKLN> i don't want to print from windows, that's easy. i want to print from kubuntu to kubuntu
<reagleBRKLN> i can print from the machine to which the usb is attached, and even a windows machine
<_2> i just tested nohup and it does work.     ssh user@host       then run command     nohup command & ;exit
<reagleBRKLN> ipp doesn't work, and samba is weird -- I suspect having to do with kubuntu not being willing to send plaintext auth? but i'm using real user accounts with a smbusers
<cuznt> work
<cuznt> i need to turn off my mom's sis sound card and activate my Creative SoundBlaster Live 5.1
<scrubb2000> Hello, anyone here?
<nejode> reagleBRKLN: doesn't cups in your local machine find the shared printer in the other kubuntu?
<xomp> hi folks! I followed this guide to install KDE 4.0 on Gutsy http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<scrubb2000> I was wondering if someone could help me understand startup scripts like those in /etc/init.d and /etc/rcX.d...
<xomp> It appears that I now have KDE 3.5.8 & KDE 4.0 installed now lol. Anyway to get rid of 3.5.8?
<nejode> ...sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Schuenemann> hey, I've just installed Hardy and I noticed something different from Gutsy. During startup, it does not print information about what is going on. It simply show a Kubuntu logo and a progress bar. Is there any way to make it like Gutsy was?
<xomp> although I'm not too impressed with the performance of KDE4 over 3.5.8. 4 seems to run a LOT slower :S
<xomp> nejode, cool thanks :)
<favro> scrubb2000: the files in rcx.d are symlinks to init.d files - what did you want to know?
<reagleBRKLN> nejode: i don't follow. how is the client supposed to find the printer on the server...? at which step? in which way? add print in web/cups interface, kde control panel?
<nejode> Schuenemann: remove "quiet" and "splash" fron your kernel boot line
<favro> Schuenemann: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst for that - near the end is a line that starts with kernel - end of that line remove splash
<Schuenemann> quiet and splash?
<nejode> reagleBRKLN: type localhost:631 in your browser
<favro> Schuenemann: quiet shows less messages during boot - makes it a bit more readable imo
<mado> hheellpp  mmee  pplleeaassee                         ii  pprreesseedd  sshhiifftt  oorr  ccttrrll  ttoooooo  lloonngg  aanndd  nnooww  ii  hhaavvee  ttoo  pprreess  eevveerryy  bbuuttoonn  qquuiittee  aa  lloonngg  ttiimmee
<reagleBRKLN> ok
<Schuenemann> and splash removes that progress bar, favro?
<favro> Schuenemann: correct :)
<Schuenemann> alright, thanks
<favro> if you remove it that is
<mado> aass  yyoouu  ccaann  ssee  ....  tthhee  lleetteerrss  aarree  ddoouubblleedd
<Schuenemann> yeah, of course :p
<reagleBRKLN> nejode: ok, typed it in
<nejode> ...you'll get CUPS web page
<reagleBRKLN> yes
<mado> ccaann  yyoouu  hheellpp  mmee??
<favro> sadotried a reboot?
<favro> sado^^
<favro> tried a reboot?
 * Schuenemann test
<scrubb2000> favro, I don't seem to have a /etc/inittab.  Where does kubuntu define the default runlevel?
<mado> ttaallkkingg  wwiitthh  mmee??
<nejode> scrubb2000: since edgy there's no inittab in *ubuntus
<reagleBRKLN> nejode: yes, cups page
<mado> aallmmoosstt  llookkss  lliikkee  iitt
<scrubb2000> so what does it use?
<xomp> I guess kde4 has a newer network manager? I couldn't get on my wifi network unless I started Network Manager 3 from KDE4 :/
<favro> scrubb2000: /etc/event.d I think - I'm using dapper atm
<scrubb2000> favro, i do have one of those.  Looks like default runlevel is 2 for my system.
<favro> scrubb2000: that is how ubuntu sets it up - 2 as the default
<Schuenemann> can ayone tell me where is kwin.rc ?
<favro> scrubb2000: 1 is single/root/recovery, 3,4+5 are set up like 2, 0 is shutdown, 6 is reboot and S is always used
<scrubb2000> Ok, now here's my question.  I have a startup script called pulseaudio that exists in /etc/init.d and an identical one called s25pulseaudio in /etc/rc2.d.  What is the one in the init.d folder used for? Doesn't the boot process call the one in rc2.d?
<Schuenemann> I mean kwinrc
<favro> scrubb2000: the one in /etc/rc2.d is a symlink to the one in init.d normally
<favro> scrubb2000: right click it and look at properties
<scrubb2000> Ohh...ok.
<xomp> nejode, change of plans lol, anyway to get KDE4 off this laptop? It's too slow compared to 3.5.8 :)
<scrubb2000> I guess the only way to tell is to look at the properties?
<favro> scrubb2000: my icons show it as a symlink here
<scrubb2000> Oh, I see.  My default view is "previews"
<scrubb2000> You know, that reminds me, how do I change the default view in Dolpin?
<scrubb2000> nm
<scrubb2000> found it
<xomp> I think #kubuntu-kde4 has had a heart-attack lmao
<scrubb2000> argh.  Why does it not save the setting globally?
<xomp> I've idled in that channel all day and have seen many a person come and go with questions that nobody has answered lol
 * [pyro] cant stand dolphin
 * genii Konquers
<scrubb2000> Is there a way to make "details" ALWAYS be the default view for dolphin
<dbglt> can anyone explain exactly what kde-nightly is?
<dbglt> is it a binary packaged every night? Or a svn update/compile ?
<scrubb2000> It never seems to keep the setting when I change it...
<genii> dbglt: Perhaps ask them in #kde
<mafer> whats the page fot kubunto in spanish=?????
<favro> scrubb2000: view - view mode   doesn't do it?
<dbglt> genii: it is a kubuntu package
<CoJaBo-Eee> Does anyone know what this error means and how to fix it? "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC269 Analog) does [offscreen]
<CoJaBo-Eee> Falling back to HDA Intel (ALC269 Analog)."
<scrubb2000> favro, it changes it for that instance, but if I open a new one, it's back to previews.
<favro> !es | majer
<ubottu> majer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mafer> thank you.
<favro> scrubb2000: settings-configure dolphin
<CoJaBo-Eee> It happens at each login, when the login sound starts to play and gets cut short by that error.
<mefisto__> scrubb2000: what settings are you changing? in dolphin preferences, general, is "save view properties for each folder" ticked?
<mefisto__> scrubb2000: also, "default view mode"
<genii> dbglt: As far as I understand they are nightly builds from whatever is in the trunk at that time
<scrubb2000> mefisto__, I set it to details, and unchecked that box you mentioned.  Let's see if that works.
<scrubb2000> ahh...that's better!
<dbglt> genii: a build being a package, right?
<scrubb2000> ok, now more questions on startup scripts.
<mn_> i have ndiswrapper and drivers installed correctly but am having trouble with the security key on Ubuntu/Kubuntu. can anyone help me please?
<scrubb2000> if I run a script from /etc/init.d as a normal user, does it actually execute them?  I never see any output to the console when I try that...
<dr_willis> scrubb2000,  normally those scripts are ran at boot or by root user. Not a normal user.
<dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/whateverscript
<genii> dbglt: Yes
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, if I do that, does it run the commands in the script as root?  Or does it only need sudo in order to start the script then run the commands as user?  The reason I'm asking is I've had problems starting pulseaudio as root--it botches the permissions on some cookie files and then pulseaudio won't run as a user after that.
<dr_willis> scrubb2000,  services often change their  groups/id,   your use or the term 'running as a user' is vague. Most of those scripts start services that NEED to be ran as root.
<Schuenemann> is it worth using this KDE wallet?
<dr_willis> scrubb2000,  I dont mess with pulseaudio much. Ive not had any issues with it. Pulseaudio is differnt in that its a service, thats ran by the sytem, and  has client apps that the users run. SO its possible theres some issues between the 2.
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, how can I tell what user/group a script is running things as?
<dr_willis> scrubb2000,  not sure.. read the script perhaps. I imagine most of them run as root.
<dr_willis> only a few services run as their own user,  like the http, and  a few others.
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: I find it annoying, but it's up to you I suppose
<dr_willis> theres always the 'stop using pulse audio' option. :)
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, I always disable it too... I though I didn't know about its benefits :p
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, well, maybe you can just help me with a single line from this one then.  Does the line 'test "$var" != "1" && exit 0' stop the script if it detects that var is not equal to 1?
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: I may be in the same boat with you. anyone that likes kde wallet?
<dr_willis> if Var is Not equil to 1 succedes.. then it will exit.
<Schuenemann> I would like it if it were full of money...
<Walzmyn> I find kdewallet anoying as hell, 'cause when i boot up, I want it to connect to my router without me having to type another password
<dr_willis>  anything after && is ran ONLY if the  return code of the stuff befor it is successfull
<dr_willis> so it will exit if Var is anything except 1. (i think)
<Schuenemann> it seems nobody use it because nobody knows nothing about it (except that it's annoying)
<arlenik> To what file does KNetworkManager save configurations regarding my wireless setup?
<[pyro]> arlenik: hang on ill get it for u
<mefisto__> arlenik: I don't think it's one single file. one place is /etc/network/interfaces
<[pyro]> arlenik: ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<scrubb2000> hmm...ok.  So /etc/init.d scripts are run during boot...are there scripts that run when a user logs on?  What are they called or where are they located?
<favro> scrubb2000: ~/.kde/Autostart
<[pyro]> scrubb2000: other auto stuff is in ~/.bashrc
<favro> .bash_profile?
<scrubb2000> how do I create a shell script?
<Schuenemann> scrubb2000, it's just a text file
<scrubb2000> no special permissions or anything?
<Schuenemann> to create? no
<favro> scrubb2000: the first line is   #!/bin/bash - the next the command
<favro> scrubb2000: then you make it executable
<Daisuke_Ido> or preferably, comments explaining what the script does, THEN commands
<scrubb2000> how do I make it executable?
<mefisto__> also, if the file isn't in your path you run it with ./myscript.sh
<favro> scrubb2000: chmod +x /path/to/file
<mefisto__> to make it executable: chmod +x myscript.sh
<scrubb2000> Where would I put a script if I wanted it to run for any user who logs in, not just myself?
<favro> scrubb2000: I use a symlink in /usr/bin
<favro> or just put it in /usr/bin :)
<favro> scrubb2000: $PATH   in konsole will tell you your options
<scrubb2000> So everything in /usr/bin is run when somebody logs in?
<scrubb2000> That sounds wrong to say...
<mefisto__> no
<cknowles> How can I launch Mythtv Frontend using IRKick? the exec command should be "mythfrontend --service" but I can't get it to work with the KDE Program Launcher option in IRKick
<scrubb2000> What I'm looking for is a directory where scripts are run for ANY user that logs in, when they log in.  Does such a path exist?
<federico> buenas... soy novato y acabo de instalar kubuntu 8.04 y tengo un problema
<gx009> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<federico> sorry i just install kubuntu 8.04 and i have a trouble i am newbee
<Schuenemann> Hardy did one STUPID thing Ubuntu has been doing: translate folder names. Is there any way to undo this (without using everything in english) ?
<favro> scrubb2000 there might be something in kdm.conf
<favro> scrubb2000: /etc/gdm/PostLogin/default.sample
<mefisto__> scrubb2000: /etc/init.d/ scripts are run on startup, in the order specified in /etc/rcS.d -- but it gets complicated and you should read up on how it all works. type man update-rc.d for more info, or google it
<mefisto__> scrubb2000: an easy way is to have a symlink to a script in every user's autostart directory
<mefisto__> scrubb2000: but that will only work when logging in to kde, not on every boot
<Schuenemann> is there any way the translation of the folder names?
<Schuenemann> *is there any way to avoid the translation of the folder names?
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: you mean they are translated into different (human) languages?
<Schuenemann> yes, I'm talking about ~/Desktop specifically. Gutsy preserved it as "Desktop", but Hardy is using a localised name. It sucks =/
<Schuenemann> it has spaces and special chars
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, I found out I can edit that in ~/.config/users-dirs.dirs
<Schuenemann> IMO, it should remain as Desktop and perhaps use a link with the localised name...
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: that file doesn't exist on my english lang system. maybe deleting it would work too?
<Schuenemann> I'll delete and see
<mefisto__> oh it does exist
<Schuenemann> it has variables
<mefisto__> mine is user-dirs.dirs (not users)
<Schuenemann> mine too, sorry :p
<johninlex>  ok here is the bad question for the day KDE VS Gnome, which is better, I have been reading this for a few weeks and I can not decide which one is bettter. What is your all's idea KDE VS Gnome , which one is better?
<Schuenemann> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Área de Trabalho" (ugh)
<Schuenemann> johninlex, try both and decide
<mefisto__> johninlex: kubuntu users will probably say kde
<mefisto__> or keep both installed and remain undecided
<johninlex> Schuenemann, mefisto__, you know I have tried bot and I cant decide which one I like both
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, I see Hardy has this Windows-like separation of directories: images, videos, docs, music...
<johninlex> both^ sorry for the typo
<cknowles> http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html <- quite a funny comparison
<johninlex> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3673321_4
<johninlex> and I can give you about 10 more that I have been reading
<Schuenemann> johninlex, I'm more used to KDE. The only thing I don't like is how firefox runs in it
<johninlex> in the tty
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, can you paste your file to me?
<gx009> kde4.1.1 ftl
<gx009> 3.5.9 for my desktop is silky smooth .. even though i dont have flash support on konqueror and dont want to use FF.. but for my laptop i am gnome
<stdin> yeah, thanks for the completely offtopic comments
<gx009> that's still about kde
<stdin> but this is a support channel, not a "anything related to kde" channel
<Schuenemann> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gx009> true
<Schuenemann> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: just got back. here's my user-dirs.dirs http://paste.ubuntu.com/46475/
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, what are templates and public for?
<Ted_Fischer> Hi! I have a question about kdevelop setup
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: I don't know. both of them are empty. public is maybe for sharing files over the network?
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, any problem in removing them?
<Schuenemann> Desktop is the only that makes sense to me
<Daisuke_Ido> i *think* public is a directory in your home that's accessible to all users
<mefisto__> removing the directories?
<Schuenemann> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> but i won't swear to that
<Schuenemann> why would I need a directory called videos? or music?
<mefisto__> or removing them from user-dirs.dirs ?
<Schuenemann> both
<Schuenemann> I don't like this "windows-like" feature
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, hardy uses localised names for those dirs
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: I think you could change them all to whatever directory you want to use. I don't see how it could be a problem
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, does anyone use that XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR for something?
<Schuenemann> if someone does and I remove it, it could be a problem
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: I think it's just the default dir eg if you save a new file from kate, the save dialog will be at that directory when it opens to give the file a name
<mefisto__> Schuenemann: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, seems so
<ubuntu> hello, who speak spanish?
<Schuenemann> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Schuenemann> mefisto__, ok, I'll delete everything and see
<stephen> does any one know a way to make kubuntu look more like suse KDE3.5? most importantly the task menu and the k menu icon, I want it more green
<Schuenemann> what is the task menu? K?
<stephen> well just the whole bottom bar
<Schuenemann> you can right click it can configure
<stephen> suse is way more green, kubuntu is more blue
<Schuenemann> you can right click it and configure*
<Schuenemann> or maybe there's a suse theme somewhere
<stephen> i've got every thing I want so far except the panel
<Schuenemann> right click > configure > task bar then choose the colours?
<Ted_Fischer> stephen cant you change it in system settings
<mefisto__> the kmenu icon is kmenu.png I think. use locate kmenu.png to find it, and replace it with some other icon if you like
<stephen> you can change the background colors there but I see no option to change the actual K icon
<BadassMF> what up
<ryanakca> Ted_Fischer: in any case, ask your question :)
<Schuenemann> stephen, ~/.kde/share/icons/icon_theme/size/apps/
<mefisto__> stephen: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kickoff-qt+on++Kubuntu+7.04?content=55864
<Ted_Fischer> Hi! I have a question about kdevelop setup
<DreadKnight> kick-off or lancelot? :-)
<knic> is there an ioslave to browse http similarly to ftp in konqueror?
<Schuenemann> stephen, I mean /usr/share/icons/default.kde/ ...
<Ted_Fischer> has any one here set up kdevelop on their system?
<Ted_Fischer> I'm trying to follow the KDE tutorial for programing in KDE 4 and am having a problem
<ryanakca> Ted_Fischer: what kind of problem?
<Ted_Fischer> I write the main.cpp with no problem in either Kate or kdevelope and save it in my home dir. i then run the g++ comand that the tutrorial and it doesnt see the things i tell it to include so it errors out.
<nihl> anybody here good with vim?
<Ted_Fischer> ryanakca: have you ran into this?
<SiR-HaCk> buenas
<ryanakca> Ted_Fischer: no. Did you install the required libraries?
<Ted_Fischer> on KDE I cut and pasted the required packages and it installed with no errors. do i have to have it in a diffrent directory?
<Ted_Fischer> ryanakca, your messages are in red. are you privately messaging me?
<stephen> how do I change the K menu icon?
<stephen> I know where it is located and I have a new icon but it wont let me change it
<stephen> nvm i was being stupid
<favro> is there a gtk port of the crystalsvg icons?
<ryanakca> Ted_Fischer: no, it's because I'm including your nick in my message.
<ryanakca> Ted_Fischer: don't know, sorry.
<Ted_Fischer> ryanakca: i have it on kubuntuforums.net but havent gotten an answer. i will put it on the email list next.
<Ted_Fischer> ryanakca: i have to go thank you.
<Takeshi_Hykova> im upgrading from my matrox card to an nvidia 6200. Do I need to uninstall the current video drivers before installing the nvidia card?
<lat> I'm having trouble using tune2fs and e2label to set a label on my hard drives. I suspect it is because all my drives were originally formatted fo NTFS before I converted them to Ext3. The errors I am getting are: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<lat>  Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<lat>    What can I do to solve this?
<favro> Takeshi_Hykova: if you leave it X will fall back to the vesa driver - then you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<favro> Takeshi_Hykova: or follow this
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Takeshi_Hykova> well im going to use envy to install the nividia drivers but b4 that do i need to uninstall the current vido drivers?
<mikesa81> can someone point me to instructions on how to run a seperate kde4 from svn along side my 3.5?
<mikesa81> i want to work on documentation but the doc guys seem to be sleeping
<stdin> mikesa81: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started
<mikesa81> stdin: im afraid i need a bit more help
<stdin> mikesa81: best place to ask is #kde or #kde-devel
<mikesa81> stdin: ok, thanks :)
<agent01> hi
 * mr---t- passes genii a kubuntu coffee
<Laniac> anyone there?
<mr---t-> yeah
<Laniac> cool
<Laniac> how do you get a binary file to run?
<Laniac> it's a .bin
<di48lo> http://pastebin.com/m1814404e  any ideas why my fat is not mounting?
<di48lo> i will love your face if you help my fstab love me
<ere4si> Laniac: in konsole type the path to itthat's maybe not a good offer :)
<ere4si> oops
<ere4si> Laniac: in konsole type the path to it
<Laniac> ok
<Laniac> brb trying that
<di48lo> http://pastebin.com/m1814404e please please please
<ere4si> di48lo: which is giving you grief?
<di48lo> the fat
<Laniac> "no such file or directory"
<di48lo> I keep getting something about no end of line when I mount -a
<Gokee2_Laptop> Does the alternate CD for kubuntu ship with only lilo and no grub?
<ere4si> di48lo: you go to the end of the last line and hit enter and save
<ere4si> Laniac: where is the .bin?
<Laniac> desktop atm, just downloaded it
<Laniac> it's for Java runtime
<di48lo> omg thanx mAN
<di48lo> i thought it must be something stupid like that
<ere4si> Laniac: then the path you type in konsole is   !/Desktop/filename.bin
<ere4si> * ~/Desktop/filename.bin
<dr_willis> Gokee2_Laptop,  alter cd installs grub.. but i think it has the option to install lilo. but it may need to download the lilo pacakges to install lilo.
<Gokee2_Laptop> Hmm
<Laniac> Thanks.  I'm a recovering Vista victim, so I'll probably be here often.  Laniac out.
<ere4si> di48lo: where's my face lovin :)
<Gokee2_Laptop> I am installing on a raid array (boot is on raid 1 the rest on raid 5) does grub not support that?
<dr_willis> I was thinking the /boot partition in some cases could NOT be on an array.
<dr_willis> But thers such varity if raid setups.. it may be only some cases its required.
<Gokee2_Laptop> The installer is only giving me the option for lilo and I kindof want grub cause thats what I have used for a long time now
<dr_willis> I dont recall the installer ever wanting to install lilo. Could be its using lilo. because of the raid setup.
<ere4si> does this give a clue
<ere4si> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gokee2_Laptop> Hmm first link does not exist and I have read the 2nd already.
<Gokee2_Laptop> I guess I will go ahead with lilo according to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/19031 grub won`t work with raid
<ere4si> it won't? - well there you go - I didn't expect that
<Gokee2_Laptop> Hmm lilo fails to install
<Gokee2_Laptop> "The lilo package failed to install into /target/.  Installing lilo is a required step bla bla bla"  Why does it say /target/ instead of /dev/md1?
<ere4si> Gokee2_Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706879 - says solved for raid1 raid5
<dr_willis> Gokee2_Laptop,  could be /target is a link to /dev/whatever
<mixed1234> can anyone recommend me a laptop that would be ideal to use to DJ?
<Gokee2_Laptop> Ok, thanks
<Takeshi_Hykova> wow the nvida driver installation using envyng was flawless. GREAT! application
<dr_willis> Untill ya get a kernel update.. and your X dont work.. then you wonder why....
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Had to explain that to my new-linux-using friend at work the other day
<Takeshi_Hykova> the envy site says the driver update by envy when the kernel is upadted is automatic!
<dr_willis> in theory. :)
<dr_willis> Just somthing to rember if you ever boot up and cant get X going..
<Takeshi_Hykova> everything else the envy site told me was flawless i dont know why I would doubt them now
<dr_willis> Given the long and rather nasty history of envy. and how its classified as 'unsupported' - Buyer Beware.
<dr_willis> Do whatever you want..   this is linux.
<ere4si> +1 dr_willis
<Takeshi_Hykova> envy is free
<dr_willis> I never said it wasent free.. and the old envy. wasent exactly 'gpl' free. that was a major issue with it.
<Takeshi_Hykova> buyer beware?
<dr_willis> Just a saying.. "use caution in what you do"
<dr_willis> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Takeshi_Hykova> I took my time researched alot of Linux, ubuntu, and Kubuntu forums ect..... made an informed decision on the path to folow did it and everything went exactly as described to me .
<dr_willis> I have my system fully working without needing to use Envy at all.
<Takeshi_Hykova> thats great im sure your a command line master
<dr_willis> actually the first boot up, the hardware-manager driver asked if i wanted to install the nvidia drivers and i just checked the right box.
<Takeshi_Hykova> isnt that the restricted drivers?
<dr_willis> theres a tool  that runs , and pops up a dialog asking about if you want to install the restricted drivers.. correct.
<dr_willis> I forget what its name is now a days. it changed in the last release.
<Takeshi_Hykova> envy also automatically updates the drivers when nvidia releases new ones.
<Takeshi_Hykova> I wanterd the proprietary drivers
<dr_willis> The drivers in the repositories are the proprietary drivers, they are just not the 'cutting edge up to date versions'
<dr_willis> the 'nv' driver is the gpl 'free' driver, the 'nvidia' ones are proprieatary.
<Takeshi_Hykova> why would i spend money on a high proformance graphics card then settler for old drivers
<dr_willis> I dont care what you do...   do whatever you like. Just dont expect much support in here when envy breaks somthing.
<Takeshi_Hykova> why would it be included by ubuntu in the universal repository if it has a reputation of breaking stuff?
<ere4si> Takeshi_Hykova: lots of people use envyng - it's ok if it works :)
<dr_willis> 'if'  ia often a big if.
<Takeshi_Hykova> yea i know im just wondering about these command line fanboys heheheheh
<dr_willis> I dont see what the command line has to do with it at all...
<Takeshi_Hykova> they hate it if you didnt spend an hour in a command promopt
<Takeshi_Hykova> lol
<ere4si> it's more about the cleanup when things break...
<dr_willis> they do?
<dr_willis> I find it more annoying when 'ubuntu' gets blamed for 'breaking' when users do... 'odd/weird/unsupported' things.
<dr_willis> Of course if Nvidia/ati both got their act together - video driver support would not be a Top 10 'problem' with linux.
<Takeshi_Hykova> if envy is odd and unsupported why is it in the unviersal repository?
<Takeshi_Hykova> oh I forgot weird
<mixed1234> can anyone recommend a laptop that I could use to DJ?  I plan on using the laptop to play back my library stored on an external HD
<dr_willis> Takeshi_Hykova,  because people kept wanting it  its also 'envyng' they cleaned up the old envy i hear.
<dr_willis> theres lots of 'unsupported' things in the repos.
<ere4si> mixed1234: audio playback is a low resource thing so any lappy would do it
<Takeshi_Hykova> yep thats what i used and it worked flawlessly
<gx009> the problem is choice .. so you become part of the problem along with choices
<dr_willis> Takeshi_Hykova,  and as we have been saying. you are one of the 'lucky' ones.
<Takeshi_Hykova> kool :) if you say so
<mixed1234> ere4si, not any lappie would do, i would need one with a decent sound card, sturdy, etc. etc
<dr_willis> which is the core of all that we have been saying.  Envy could break on you.  dont expect help here if it does break.
<Takeshi_Hykova> well thank you for assuming the responsibilty of making that statment for everyone here :)
<ere4si> mixed1234: I here some folk have issues with intel hda sound - might be something to  look out for
<dr_willis> You are the one claiming envy works 'perfectly' when in fact for a great many people it does not.
<Takeshi_Hykova> so you say
<dr_willis> Use what you want.  we dont care.
<ere4si> Takeshi_Hykova: it comes with an uninstall option for a reason
<Takeshi_Hykova> we?
<dr_willis> raise of hands of anyone that actually cares?
<Takeshi_Hykova> great thats another option is has seen to include
<dr_willis> to add to all yours. so this topic is now been beaten to death.  Have fun.
<mr---t-> forget it doc
<dr_willis> mr---t-,  yep.. allready done.
<Takeshi_Hykova> the doctor knows best :)
<mr---t->  :-)
<ere4si> and then for something different
<ere4si> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<freaky[t]> when is the new kubuntu going to be released?
<dr_willis> Normally it comes out the same day as ubuntu.
<dr_willis> But with all the changes in kde4 thats going down the pipeline. they may not follow the exact same schedule
<dr_willis> Id rather them delay a week or 2, and  have kde4 more stable.
<dr_willis> #ubuntu+1 may have more detailed info. the release is still a month away.  So a lot can happen
<ere4si> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<dr_willis> wow -- so quiet now...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Kubuntu Must be perfect!
<freaky[t]> ere4si: thank you
<freaky[t]> it's early in the morning, most people are sleeping probably ;D
<freaky[t]> it's 7:10am here
<dr_willis> Hmm... The intrepid cd - is  10mb bigger for the 64bit version. vs the 32bit version.
<dr_willis> bigger #'s ? :)
<freaky[t]> i always use 32bit versions
<dr_willis> I do also.. but all my machines in the house are now 64bit
<dr_willis> just curious as to what issues still hamper 64bit linux these days
<dr_willis> My new laptop has 64bit windows - I will admit - ive not seen many issues with 32/64bit on it.. Other then a few apps that wont run.   And i forget what those even were.. some little  utilities.
<freaky[t]> dr_willis: i dont know. i got a Intel Quadcore CPU ;D
<dr_willis> so you need 256bit!
<dr_willis> :)
<freaky[t]> hehe ;p
<freaky[t]> nah
<dr_willis> Given the video reencoding ive been doing lately.. I could use a quadcore.
<dr_willis> but this dualcore - does the job.
<freaky[t]> :D
<freaky[t]> i only got 2.4ghz quadcore but it's ok :D
<dr_willis> Converting 10 shows at 20 min each or so.. take about an hr to convert/burn to dvd video .iso format. then another 10 min to burn the dvd..
<stdin> 2.4GHz * 4 = 9.6GHz, yeah, that's "ok" :p
<dr_willis> assuming the apps use them all properly.
<Schuenemann> hey, what package to I need for mp3 support?
<dr_willis> cpu1 = 100% used. 2 through 4 = left for the desktop special effects..  :)
<freaky[t]> stdin: ;D
<dr_willis>  libk3b2-mp3 for k3b
<freaky[t]> for my kubuntu the desktop effects dont work as expected that's why i dont switch them on
<Schuenemann> this kubuntu-restricted-extras has a lot of stuff U don't need
<freaky[t]> waiting for the next kubuntu maybe works better there
<stdin> even if the app doesn't utilize multi-threading, the kernel will usually do some basic management
<Schuenemann> I mean I don't need
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  now you have us all confused. :)
<stdin> libxine1-ffmpeg for amarok
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, how?
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  clarify exactly what it is you are asking please...
<freaky[t]> what do you think about KDE4?
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, I want mp3 support
<freaky[t]> for me it's still not running smoothly enough
<freaky[t]> somehow
<freaky[t]> i hope it's better in the next kubuntu cuz it will only support kde4
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  to burn mp3 to audio cd in k3b you need       libk3b2-mp3 . as for other apps.. I dont know off hand.
<stdin> I've been running KDE4 as my primary desktop since early betas
<dr_willis> freaky[t],  i hear its still a little slow due to some driver/nvidia issues.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, sorry, I want to play mp3... I can only play ogg and free formats
<stdin> <stdin> libxine1-ffmpeg for amarok
<stdin> Schuenemann: ^
<stdin> amarok and other xine bases players actually
<Schuenemann> stdin, ffmpeg? to play mp3? I think there's something wrong
<Schuenemann> or not?
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess. :)
<stdin> mp3 == mpeg
<Schuenemann> yeah, but ffmpeg converts formats, right? Like youtube generates those flv files
<dr_willis> mp3=mpeg  ->  3=eg (algerbra 101!)
<Schuenemann> isn't there a libxine-extracodecs anymore?
<dr_willis> !find libxine
<ubottu> Found: libxinerama-dev, libxinerama1, libxinerama1-dbg, libxine1-xvdr, libxineliboutput-fbfe (and 13 others)
<stdin> ffmpeg is a library, the application "ffmpeg"  is the frontend
<stdin> the sooner you install it, the sooner I can prove I'm right ;)
<Schuenemann> ? isn't mpeg CLI?
<freaky[t]> dr_willis: yea hopefully they fix it
<Schuenemann> (I'm already installing)
<stdin> Schuenemann: no, mpeg is a codec family :)
<stdin> actually no, it's a format
<Schuenemann> bleh, I meant ffmpeg lol
<stdin> as I said, it's a library, the program "ffmpeg" is a frontend to that library
<Schuenemann> ok
<stdin> you don't need the "ffmpeg" package, just the library, which xine will use and you'll get your tunez :)
<dr_willis> just install the stuff allready!!!!
<dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> I did, I'm looking for a file now
<Sixzero> you guys are crazy
<stdin> make sure to restart amarok or whatever player your using after installing the package
<stdin> Sixzero: no! we're Krazy :p
<freaky[t]> is anyone here using kdevelop as IDE for c++ programs?
<Schuenemann> stdin, it still can't play.
<stdin> Schuenemann: did you restart the player?
<Schuenemann> yes
<stdin> freaky[t]: I would, but I hate autoconf and KDevelop doesn't support CMake yet
<Schuenemann> wait, it says access denied for the file. But the file is on ~
<stdin> check the permissions then
<Schuenemann> bah, it belongs to root
<Schuenemann> what is the command to change owner?
<stdin> chown
<freaky[t]> stdin: aha ok ... im looking for a IDE which helps me develop standard conform applications ... and which others can compile
<dr_willis> change owner = CHange OWNer
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, makes sense :-O
<freaky[t]> Schuenemann: chown ;D
<stdin> freaky[t]: that's really little to do with the IDE, but more your own code
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  just do NOT ask where the N went in 'umount'
<stdin> as long as you only user standard C and standard C++ stuff, it'll work anywhere
<Schuenemann> I have asked myself that a few times
<stdin> s/user/use/
<Schuenemann> and also why there isn't a rename command
<freaky[t]> stdin: yea but i can't write makefiles ... :( and it's not in the book i have - Accelerated C++
<stdin> Schuenemann: erm, mv = move ;)
<Schuenemann> yeah, but use move to rename? strange, huh?
<stdin> freaky[t]: you think Makefiles are hard, autoconf is insane
<freaky[t]> stdin: they only teach you how to do seperate compilation, but if you do it that way, theres still missing the makefile part
<dr_willis> rename can also rename
<stdin> Schuenemann: what do you think happens when you rename? ;)
<dr_willis> mv moves the file to a new name...
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, this rename is newto move
<stdin> Schuenemann: if you want, add as alias to your ~/.bashrc "alias rename=mv"
<dr_willis> !which qmv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about which qmv
<dr_willis> !find qmv
<Schuenemann> stdin, well, if I think that way, that remove does not remove too
<ubottu> File qmv found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<stdin> then you can "rename file1 file2"
<Schuenemann> that = then*
<dr_willis> check out 'qmv' some time for run!
<dr_willis> fun
<stdin> remove actually should be called "unlink"
<Schuenemann> ok, the file is playing now and that is what matters! :D
<Schuenemann> thanks
<dr_willis> but link is a web browser! :) oh wait.. thats links!
 * dr_willis goes back to coding in FreeBasic
<freaky[t]> stdin: what IDE are you using then?
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, you like gotos?
<stdin> freaky[t]: right now? nano :)
<freaky[t]> hm, ok
<stdin> Kate is really good too
<stdin> or there's one called CodeBlocks
<stdin> that's more like KDevelop (more IDE like)
<freaky[t]> yea ive got codeblocks installed ... but i can't find out how to make that seperate compilation
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  when i learned programming gotos were required to get things done.. and 4K was a lot of Ram!
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, me too. I had a MSX
<Schuenemann> well, I think I still have it
<dr_willis> I got a TimexSinclare Hanging on the wall right above my Big PC's
<stdin> freaky[t]: you need a make system, I'd suggest you learn about CMake, it works on Linux, Windows, Mac OS X and a few other places and is quite easy to learn. it'll make create the Makefile on demand for whatever system it's on
<stdin> you can usually configure an application in a few lines
<freaky[t]> stdin: ok that's great where can i learn about it?
<freaky[t]> should i just google it or do you have any special docs?
<stdin> http://www.cmake.org/
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  been 'tutoring' a guy at work. hes taking some  'beginner' programing logic class. they are not even using a 'real' language. just some 'psuedo code' thats almost basic.  So i gave the guy a copy of FreeBasic and a Freebasic IDE to play with.
<freaky[t]> thank you
<stdin> cmake is also in the repos
<freaky[t]> im insstalling it right now ;D
<smokingplatypus> hey guys
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, can't deny it's a simple language. Like pascal
<stdin> http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/documentation.html has some docs (ignore the Mastering CMake link, unless you want to buy a book)
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i guess the guys next class they get to learn real 'visual basic' :)
<dr_willis> Wonder how much MS is bribeing them for that.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, Visual Basic is cool. You type "on error resume next" and all the errors are gone like magic!
<dr_willis> I will stick with REXX ! :)
<freaky[t]> stdin: ok thank you :D
<Schuenemann> does anyone know which xmms package has a front end?
<stdin> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  xmms2 uses front ends I thought.
<dr_willis> xmms is its own stand alone thing.
<Schuenemann> I installed that xmms2 and there's no front end
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  check the packag mnager for xmms2 front ends? theres several last i looked.
<dr_willis> Not that i could get them to do anything.. :)
<wuzno> okay, so I'm a noob to linux, but I'm fairly adept with MS (who isn't these days) but I want to try and give linux a try I've tinkered with it before and I'm contemplating doing a dual boot with kubuntu, is this a fairly straight forward procedure?
<Schuenemann> heh
<dr_willis> xmms2 was overkill for my needs. I tend to use bmpx
<dr_willis> wuzno,  yes. very straight forward
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, I always using xmms because I thought amarok was overkill for me
<wuzno> awesome thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> wuzno,   the installer normally installs the grub menu/boot loader. to let you pick what os to boot.
<dr_willis> wuzno,  or if you just want to toy ith the distros you could use virtualbox, or vmware, to install inside a virtual machine. - or use wubi (not reccomended) :)
<dr_willis> Im installing Ubuntu8.10 inside virtualbox right now as we speak.
<wuzno> hrmm that all sounds fin an dandy but im not that skilled with virtual machine usage
<Schuenemann> wuzno, if you boot kubuntu's cd you can take a look before installing
<dr_willis> wuzno,  thats why virtualbox has documentation
<dr_willis> live cd's are handy also. :)
<Schuenemann> yeah
<Schuenemann> they're the best invention since the wheel
<wuzno> I'll def, give the live cd a look; but what's the best place to read up on virtualbox (or the easiest virtual machine)
<dr_willis> Virtualbox is also great to test out Live cd iso files in.. befor you burn to disk.
<dr_willis> virtualbox has a homepage.
<dr_willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Schuenemann> doesn't that MS virtual pc thing work ok?
<dr_willis> I wouldent touch anything by MS. :)
<Reed_Solomon> they make decent optical mice
<Schuenemann> he's already touching windows
<dr_willis> Virtualbox and Vmware are both  raceing each other and adding more features all the time/improvements...  I havent heard much about MS virtual stuff in ages
<Schuenemann> ages? I only heard about it recently. I thought it was something new
 * Schuenemann installing bmpx
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  they redid their priceing/licenseing I think not too long ago. to keep up with vmware/virtualbox
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<dr_willis> But given the useability of vmware and virtualbox. I dont plan on trying MS virtualpc anytime soon.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, this is what bmpx gave me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46518/
<Schuenemann> :p
<ere4si> I've just started with vbox and it seems ok so far
<ere4si> ...
<harolddong> latest version of k3b shows as an available update in adept but wont install.  Is this a known issue?
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,   how did youinstall bmpx?
<Schuenemann> apt-get install bmpx
<dr_willis> ere4si,  yea.  vbox used to have issues with some live cd's but i dont seem to find any issues with them/it at all now a days
<dr_willis> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<dr_willis> Hmm odd...
<dr_willis> 'Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session'
<dr_willis> is dbus only installed by default on gnome? Ive rarelyhad to mess with dbus stuff
<Schuenemann> I don't even know what that is
<ere4si> !info dbus
<ubottu> dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.20-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 274 kB, installed size 804 kB
<dr_willis> seems odd it dident install it  with bmpx.
<ere4si> dr_willis: I had those issues in a minimal install
<ere4si> In component main, is optional
<Schuenemann> I already have dbus
<dr_willis> perhaps the dbus has a flat tire?
<freaky[t]> harolddong: same here. i just installed the package ;D
<dr_willis> try running 'dbus-session' from a terminal?
<Schuenemann> I don't have that command
<dr_willis> dbus-launch    perhaps>
<Schuenemann> nope either
<dr_willis> dbus-just-work-or-i-will-give-you-shuch-a-pinch --please
<dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> there is monitor, send, uuidgen, daemon and cleanup-sockets
<Schuenemann> I'll leave this as it is and try again tomorrow, bye
<tommy> hola
<ere4si> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tommy> alguine por ahi
<tommy> alguna beba
<ere4si> !pt | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tommy> hola ere4si
<tommy> komo estas
<wuzno> ahhh i like virtualbox :-D
<ere4si> g'day :)
<dr_willis> My intrepid install inside virtualbox is hung at 50%
<dr_willis> bummer
<ere4si> I kept resizing vbox while X was loading and vbox-client would max out the cpu
<wuzno> how do i maximize the kubuntu screeen in vbox? i've maxed vbox, but kubuntu is still only a small portion on vbox
<dr_willis> Full Screen virtualbox. then you must configure the proper res inside the os IN virtualbox
<dr_willis> theres also some virtualbox host packages you may need to install. to get full ussage of  th virtualbox fetures in the guest OS.
<wuzno> hmmmm
<ere4si> right_ctrl+f
<wuzno> yea that maximizes vbox, and im still working on maxing kubuntu now
<wuzno> what host packages might i need?
<favro> but I have installed VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<ere4si> here it makes the guest have no borders - but I have installed VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<ere4si> I was in the wrong chat...
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wuzno> okay, so how do i execute a file from a CD if im in the CD directory?
<dr_willis> guve the full path to the command
<dr_willis> if its in the current directory you can use ./commandname
<wuzno> im trying to install the linux x86 vbox guest additions
<wuzno> and im in the CD directory  yet neet root access to install the file "./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run"
<wuzno> need*
<dr_willis> sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdd(whatever)
<dr_willis> if you are in its directory
<dr_willis> however there MIGHT be .deb packages in there also
<kubuntu_> linux rulez
<wuzno> it appears to be working, thanks
<wuzno> dr_willis you've been my savior so far, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten this far with vbox or kubuntu woohoo
<dr_willis> The virtualbox homepage has a rather large pdf guide/manual on using virtualbox. :)
<dr_willis> theres a lot of neat features you  may want to check out
<wuzno> yea i started reading up on vbox, but i wanted to get it max screen first off
<dr_willis> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 60 others)
<dr_willis> I was thinking the virtualbox guest addons were in the repos also.. but perhaps not
<wuzno> yay max screen!
<wuzno> the guest additions were included in the DL
<dr_willis> Yes.. but they MAY also be in the ubuntu repositories..
<wuzno> hrmm interesting
<dr_willis> !find virtualbox-guest
<ubottu> File virtualbox-guest found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<zorglu__> q. what if the package to get all the manpage for C developement ? malloc and co
<dr_willis> zorglu__,  i normally install build-essential, that grabs most everything one needs for Core C development
<zorglu__> dr_willis: yep but not the man page :)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. ive seen them onmy systemn i thought.
<dr_willis> man 5 malloc ?
<dr_willis> I dont have a working linux box here at the moment
<zorglu__> $ man 5 malloc
<zorglu__> No manual entry for malloc in section 5
<dr_willis> try 3
<zorglu__> $ gcc -v -> gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubungcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)tu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<zorglu__> dr_willis: and i promise i didnt compile gcc myself :)
<dr_willis> actually i dont have a working 'ubuntu' install right here.
<dr_willis> it is section 3 of the man pages on this sabayon box.
<wuzno> is it possible to get the graphics card to work properly in kubuntu within vbox?
<wuzno> i think i have a nvidia 6800
<zorglu__> manpages-dev - Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development
<dr_willis> wuzno,  if by properly you mean 'full 3d support' - No.
<dr_willis> apt-get install *-dev :)
<dr_willis> note. that command wont work.. (i think)
<dr_willis> heh heh
<zorglu__> dr_willis: i got man malloc now :)
<wuzno> ohhhh okay, so to get the 3d support i need to do a real install right?
<dr_willis> wuzno,  correct
<wuzno> cool, thanks
<dr_willis> wuzno,  both vmwawe and virtualbox are 'working' on that issue.. but  that may be a tough thing to get going 100%
<dr_willis> wuzno,  look at it this way.. you can take your virtualbox install to any other mahcine ya got.. and it will run  without any changes. :)   so its a tradeoff.
<wuzno> yea, i bet, but hey it's nice to play with kubuntu prior to installation
<wuzno> yep : )
<dr_willis> wuzno,  yep. and its a lot faster then a live cd
<dr_willis> I just installed OpenGEU on virtualbox here to test it out
<dr_willis> got guest ed. addons isntalled.. now rebooting the virtual machine
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, you gonna be here for a bit?
<dr_willis> Till 7 am. about 3 more hrs...
<scrubb2000> k. I'm gonna try something and if it works I'll have some info for you.
<scrubb2000> brb
<wuzno> dang windows
<wuzno> ha i made it back!
<wuzno> and in kubuntu no less in yo face bill
<wuzno> sorry guys for the spam, it's these small victories that keep me going
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> :)
<ere4si> hmm can anyone else /msg ubottu ?
<dr_willis> msg ubottu  Hello Sexy Bot
<wuzno> is there a quick way to switch b/t workspaces without have to use the mouse?
 * dr_willis gives ubottu  CPR
<wuzno> lol
<dr_willis> wuzno,  you mean virtual desktops on kde.. theres some keys for it.. I normally just use the mouse wheel over the pager. or theres  some setting to use the mouse wheel over the root desktop also.
<wuzno> okay cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> wuzno: apparently CTRL + ALT + right cursot
<ActionParsnip> wuzno: not sure if they have compiz or not
<dr_willis> but with virtualbox. its possible some keys might get grabbed by the underlaying OS.
<dr_willis> yea. then theres compiz that can grab keybindings. :)
<ActionParsnip> wuzno: you can also set it in
<ActionParsnip> System > Preference > Keyboard Shortcuts
<dr_willis> its amazing the # of keybindings compiz can use
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, well, it didn't work.  Oh well.
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<dr_willis> clarify things a bit... - I got a short attention span.. :)
<dr_willis> and im watching "Spore Gameplay videos"
<scrubb2000> I'm still looking for that directory that runs scrips when any user logs on.  Still haven't found it.
<dr_willis> when a user logs in? there is the kde Autostart directory IF they login to kde
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<scrubb2000> yeah yeah, I know, but that only works for me.
<scrubb2000> I mean it only works for my account.
<scrubb2000> I was hoping for an Autostart folder that's account independent.
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: ~/.kde/Audorun or ~/.kde4/share/autorun
<scrubb2000> Maybe even KDE independent.
<ActionParsnip> autostart, gah!
<dr_willis> account independant - is not going to work for specifi users.. thats 'system wide' :)
<dr_willis> rc.local is normally used to run system wide startup things.. but thats befor X starts
<dr_willis> theres also that rc.X dirctrory that has X specific scripts.
<scrubb2000> Yeah.
<dr_willis> it all depends on exactly what you are trying to run
<scrubb2000> I'm still futzing with pulseaudio. =)
<dr_willis> I never seem to have issues with audio....
<scrubb2000> Which I want to run as a user daemon.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. kde dosent use pulse audio - i thought
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: me neither. i shop smart
<scrubb2000> It works fine, it's just the startup part I'm playing with.
<scrubb2000> So it sounds like there's no place to put scripts you want to run after login that isn't account-specific...
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: how many accounts do you have or anticipate?
<scrubb2000> Let's just say I'm in "tinkerer" mode right now. =D
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: if yuo only have say 3 accounts, just do it on a per user basis instead of pulling your hair out tying to work it out
<scrubb2000> I guess I should move on to my next problem, which is that windows have no top bar when I run compiz.
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: you on an nvidia graphicscard?
<scrubb2000> yup
<ActionParsnip> thought so
<ActionParsnip> you need a line in xorg.conf
<scrubb2000> Oh?  Do tell.
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: the "tob bar" is called a window decorator
<scrubb2000> Ok.  I figured there was a name for it.
<scrubb2000> What's this line I need to add?
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: http://pastebin.com/f12b0875d
<scrubb2000> Ooo, the emerald manager calls it a "titlebar"  heh heh
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True" in "Screen" section as well as your graphics card section
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: fixed it for me
<scrubb2000> would the graphics card section be the "Device" section?  That line is already in my "Screen" section.
<scrubb2000> oh wait...it says ARGBVisuals, not ARGBXVisuals...
<scrubb2000> er ARGBGLX
<scrubb2000> That's fun to read out loud. ;D
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: add the line to both is what made mine work.Its a defunct line for me now as i use fluxox
<ActionParsnip> *fluxbox
<scrubb2000> What's that?
<ActionParsnip> ill get you my screeny
<ere4si> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ere4si> +1 fluxbox :)
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: http://damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-2.0RC2-fluxbox.jpg
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: its a no messing window manager
<scrubb2000> ActionParsnip, I wonder why I would need that Option line in the "Device" section...
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: it doesnt mess around like compiz and it uses a hell of a lot less ram
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: i have no idea but it made it work for me
<scrubb2000> ActionParsnip, Most of my RAM goes unused in Linux...I'm still trying to understand it, so I don't do a whole lot with it.
<MiLiTo> hi, I have an hp laptop and it has a recovery partition I just installed kubuntu every time I try to boot with vista is sends me the wizard for recovery how can I fix that? thank you
<ActionParsnip> scrubb2000: i just like my WM to do the job, not mess around then do it
<ActionParsnip> MiLiTo: are you installing grub?
<scrubb2000> alright, well lemme restart X and see if it fixed it.  brb
<MiLiTo> yes, that's the one I have I checked the menu.lst and looks fine
<ere4si> MiLiTo: sounds like you wrote over your windows install maybe... - if you let it recover then you can set up a dual boot better :)
<ActionParsnip> !grub | MiLiTo
<ubottu> MiLiTo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> MiLiTo: you may need to do that
<MiLiTo> I did it already and erased all the info I had in vista and then I wasn't able to see grub.. to used live cd to reinstalled grub and vista doesn't work again
<ActionParsnip> MiLiTo: or fdisk maybe to make the ubuntu partition active
<scrubb2000> actionparsnip, it didn't fix it.  But I have to go for now.  Thanks for the help.  And BTW, your nick just reeks of awesomeness.
<ActionParsnip> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=MyScreenshot.png
<ActionParsnip> thats my deskyop
<MiLiTo> thank you for your help it works now.. I just had to edit the menu.lst from hd0,1 to hd0,0 thanks again!
<KaRnA> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi KaRnA
<KaRnA> i have installed desktop edition ubuntu(5gb) in my windows drive(20 gb) now i want to increase ubuntu's drive to 10 gb how to do it?????pls reply
<ActionParsnip> KaRnA: you dont need to say "pls reply"
<ActionParsnip> KaRnA: try gparted on livecd but backup important data just in case
<KaRnA> ok, no ghostcube thatswhy  :) thanks
<KaRnA> as i was told go to #ubuntu, for ubuntu ques, thatwhy i said pls reply
<KaRnA> as nobody replies at #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> KaRnA: ubuntu room replies more then kubuntu imho
 * dr_willis dident notice KaRnA  asking anytyhing in #ubuntu
<KaRnA> lol no, i m fed up goin theree
<KaRnA> check again, i asked 3 times
<dr_willis> 3 times in 1000+ lines..  tends to get  scrolled off.
<KaRnA> yeah thatswhy i ask here, their r more than 1K members :)
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: quality over quantity :P
<dr_willis> KaRnA,  the answer is 'resize with gparted' after doing backups of imprntant data. :)
<KaRnA> ok thanks ActionParsnip, dr_willis but i hav installed it in my c:\ from windows  (desktop editio), will it also work ? ( just for confirmation)
<dr_willis> Not sure what you mean by that KaRnA
<dr_willis> You used the WUBI installer? and isntalled it under windows?
<KaRnA> yes
<dr_willis> You may be stuck then.
<KaRnA> and selected 5 gb partition and now want to change it to 10gb
<dr_willis> I dont use Wubi at all.  and never plan on it.
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<KaRnA> let me file a bug :)
<KaRnA> not bug but just a suggesstion
<Reed_Solomon> it would be nice if wubi had an advanced mode/ability to install to an ext3 partition instead
<dwidmann> KaRnA: still, file a bug, set the severity to wishlist
<dr_willis> Personally - i dident think Wubi should of been included at all.  :)
<dr_willis> It seems too much like a 'work in progress' but It does work i guess.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its a waste of time to me, either run it live or install it
<Freddy2> hi
<dr_willis> !hi
<KaRnA> dr_willis: its a waste of time to me, either run it live or install it??? ubuntu is not worth installing
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Freddy2> following this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812381 i've been able to compile vpnc with openssl support, but there's an error message when running it
<Freddy2> sh: /etc/vpnc/vpnc-script: not found
<dr_willis> KaRnA,  whatever - ask ActionParsnip
<Freddy2> of course this script doesn't exist.. how can i fix this? thx
<dr_willis> KaRnA,  i dont use Wubi - which was what he was refering to...
<KaRnA> ok i was thinking of installing fedora :)
<dr_willis> KaRnA,  install whatever you like.  This is linux. :) we dont force you do to anything.
<dr_willis> Im testing out Sabayon On the laptop at the moment.  and OpenGeu on virtualbox here.
<KaRnA> still help me choose,
<dr_willis> totally depends on your needs.
<KaRnA> i liked ubuntu a lot, vista like effect in 512 ram
<dr_willis> I keep trying other disrtos and come back to Ubuntu or one of its variants
<dr_willis> The 'eye candy' is a total non issue to me. I dont care about showing off to windows users.
<KaRnA> i m more in programming,  some security stuff etc
<jeanette> yeah, booting an intrepid on a new machine causes a solid lockup. total freeze
<jeanette> sexy
<jeanette> hardy didn't support any kind of proper x driver for the intel card
<jeanette> intrepid has something that just kills the system
<jeanette> fscking intel
<dr_willis> INterpid is still a work in progress.
<KaRnA> yes jeanette, i faced the prob
<dr_willis> I though intel was the 'nice guys of video cards for linux'
<jeanette> dr_willis: it's not really intrepid's fault at all
<KaRnA> but wicd worked for me nicely
<jeanette> wicd?
<dr_willis> ive never had an Intel video card on anything - so cant comment much on intel.
<KaRnA> its not card
<jeanette> i thought they would have better drivers than this. as i don't play at all i thought *good* 2d would be enough
<KaRnA> lol lol lol i mixed up here
<jussi01> jeanette: ask about intrepid stuff in #ubuntu+1 :)
<KaRnA> i started taking abt my intel wireless card lulz me
<jeanette> jussi01: i'm not really asking, i'm just frustrated
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: what intel card do you have? most intels are supported by xserver-xorg-intel (or whatever its called)
<KaRnA> ok, from where to get new themes for ubuntu? i heard abt ubereal wats that?
<ActionParsnip> !themes | KaRnA
<dr_willis> Well this is KUBUNTU,
<ubottu> KaRnA: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> there are a lot of themes in the package manager - not installed by default for kubuntu and ubuntu.
<dr_willis> i would look there first
<dr_willis> and note that 'themes' under Linux/ubuntu/kubuntu do not work the same as they do for 'windows'
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: a pretty new one apparently. no idea about the exact number. brand new system
<dr_willis> You can mixx and match theme 'parts' :)
<KiDFlaSh> how can i save sessions manually?
<KaRnA> there is 238 mb pending in my automatic update list, should i start update?
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: if you run lspci it will show
<jussi01> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: the driver in hardy didn't recognize it, the one in intrepid does and kills the system
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: then you can websearch from there
<KiDFlaSh> where is the kmenu?ß
<jussi01> hrm, that factoid doesnt seem correct anymore
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: yes, that gave me some info that the driver is buggy and freezes
<KiDFlaSh> WHERE?
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: and the bug was perhaps fixed yesterday in the driver...
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: system settings -> advanced ->sessios iirc
<KiDFlaSh> thx
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: check that for sure as Im not running kde3 atm
<ActionParsnip> KiDFlaSh: thats a fabulous way to get ignored by pretty much the entire room
<ActionParsnip> what a tool
<jeanette> i think i'll just smack in a proper card in the system
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: id suggest nvidia :D
<jeanette> getting some drivers compiled separately is a pain
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: heh, they work but are slow
<jussi01> I wouldnt, but thats me. ALso this discussion should head to #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-offtopic
<jeanette> jussi01: do you know something i would like to know about the matter?
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: my onboard one plays most games fine (inc. urban terror)
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: i don't even want to play on this system. i need to do development
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: then just use the vesa driver
<jussi01> jeanette: -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<jeanette> ActionParsnip: not for 1920x1200, it won't do that
<jeanette> jussi01: what happens there?
<jussi01> jeanette: you can chat about more subjects. here is support for the current kubuntu release
<jeanette> ok, i'm sorry
<ActionParsnip> jeanette: if you are running intrepid go to ubuntu+1
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> is libdvdread sill needed when libdvdcss is installed?
<ActionParsnip> _Angelus_: not sure, try to install it and you will be shown, as it will offer to download it as well
<ActionParsnip> _Angelus_: souns logical though
<ForgeAus> hehe I didn't know the /newserver command in X-Chat :)
<ForgeAus> uh how od I mount a USB stick in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> (currently using fluxbox btw)
<_Angelus_> ForgeAus: i think it was ctrl+t to open a new server window in xchat
<ere4si> ForgeAus: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdx1 /media/mountpoint works here
<_Angelus_> or just openenind it in dolphin and its mout automatic
<favro> he's gone...
<newb> hello how do i add new fonts to my kubuntu and how can i use these new fonts in openoffice?
<jussi01> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<enrico__> hallo zusammen
<ghkdrbals> sla
<ghkdrbals> 님
<ghkdrbals> 님들아
<ghkdrbals> 님들아
<ghkdrbals> 님들아
<ghkdrbals> 물어볼게잇어요
<ghkdrbals> 님들아~!!
<PhilRod> !cn
<ghkdrbals> 대답좀
<ghkdrbals> 요
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ghkdrbals> 님
<ghkdrbals> 님들아
<ghkdrbals> 이거
<ghkdrbals> 우분투
<ghkdrbals> 어케함 ㄸ.
<PhilRod> !op
<ghkdrbals> 팝업이
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<ghkdrbals> 안떠요
<ghkdrbals> 시밮
<ghkdrbals> !op
<ghkdrbals> !p[
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p[
<Freddy2> i've just enabled ssl support in vpnc by compiling it from source (apt-get source, buildpkg... and so on), and now the update manager wants me to update the package.. how can i force it to forget it?
<jussi01> !pinning | Freddy2
<ubottu> Freddy2: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Freddy2> ok, let me check it.. thx
<ghkdrbals> hey
<ghkdrbals> hey
<bazhang> !ko | ghkdrbals
<ubottu> ghkdrbals: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Freddy2> hmm no lock available for adept.. any way to switch from adept to another update manager?
<jussi01> Freddy2: do you have 2 adepts open?
<Freddy2> 2? why?
<jussi01> you can only run 1 at once...
<Freddy2> i mean "no lock feature" in adept
<Freddy2> :)
<jussi01> oh...
<jussi01> you can install synaptiv
<jussi01> synaptic
<Freddy2> in order to become the default update manager should i also remove adept?
<jussi01> Freddy2: no need to do that
<jussi01> they are just frontends to apt
<ere4si> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Freddy2> jussi01: so apt is the one that checks for updates periodically, and then calls the update manager to show changes when they happen? is this the way it works?
<jussi01> Freddy2: the options are part of apt. adept and synaptic are just preety "faces" to the backent. so yeah, you are correct
<Freddy2> so having both (adept and synaptic) installed which one should grow up once a change is detected? is there any place to configure it?
<Freddy2> hmm stupid question xD
<sbucat> lol
<dr_willis> grow up?
<Freddy2> nevermind
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Linux is ll about frontends to comand line tools
<dr_willis> wich always seem to be small shell scripts that always use dd. :)
<Freddy2> the point is that synaptic should somehow change apt config for a certain package, so there's no need to do anything more..
<newb> hello, can someone help? i cant do this "sudo cp /home/usrname/new /usr/share/fonts/truetype" why?
<jussi01> newb: whats the error it gives?
<newb> omitting folder
<jussi01> sudo cp -R  /home/usrname/new /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<newb> but now i typed cp -R new/*  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ and it worked... apparently it didnt let me copy the all folder
<newb> but why?
<stdin> see "man cp" or "man:/cp" in konqueror
<stdin> you don't really need -R when you use "*"
<newb> alright but still i dont get why i couldnt copy the whole folder but only the contained files...
<stdin> you need -R to copy recursively, or "/*" to copy all the files in a dir, that's the way cp works
<wesley_> hello. I added a new user and they are part of the audio group but I can't hear sound when I'm logged into that user
<wesley_> what gives?
<bonzo> HO
<dr_willis> Yo!
<Freddy2> is there any per-app config needed in order to get gtk theme working for all gtk apps on kde? i have xchat using my scheme but for example synaptic is not using it
<dr_willis> synapitc is being ran as root.. thus its using roots settings
<dr_willis> I belive is the core of the issue
<Freddy2> so.. being unable to login as root where can i change this?
<dr_willis> You can 'sudo' to root.
<dr_willis> and run whatever theme setting tool is used to set gtk/gnome themes.. (i dont know the name of the tool)
<dr_willis> I normally set root where his stuff is RADICALLY different from the normal user.. that way i know what apps are being ran as root
<Freddy2> well, package managers allways run as root, so at this point that should be no problem
<dr_willis> You can run synaptic as a user... it just wont let you do anything. :)
<dr_willis> well you can look/browse I guess..
<dr_willis> it just wont let you do anything "Dangerous"
<Freddy2> even running kdesu kcontrol it seems this is not the instance that configures root settings
<Freddy2> there i can see my scheme selected, but nothing happens to synaptic
<Freddy2> (i can re-select it, but nothing changes)
<dr_willis> synaptic is a gtk app. Perhaps ya shuld run the gtk theme tool as root.
<Freddy2> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23798.html
<Freddy2> this seems to be the answer.. i'm trying it
<dr_willis> kde has that special 'thing' where it can some how redo the gtk apps ran by the user to use kdeish themes. I dont now how that affects stuff ran as root.
<dr_willis> I dont worry about  themes too much. :)
<Freddy2> well, now it looks far better.. by copying $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde to /root/.gtkrc-2.0
<dr_willis> You could link the files. that way the user chagnes get applied to root autiomatically
<Freddy2> that's true
<skinnymg1> is anyone else having a problem with streamtuner
<skinnymg1> it wont load shoutcast
<dr_willis> I think i had to set it up to use a different player ages ago.
<Skrux> hi
<Skrux> do anyone know any software to use my pc as a telephone, I have a phone card
<angela> luca
<angela> ci si
<angela> oi lu
<dr_willis> Skype lets you do phone calls.. No idea about the 'card' bit. :)
<Skrux> dr_willis: but I don't want a noip, I want to call as a normal phone
<Skrux> possible ??
<dr_willis> Never noticed..  I have skype setup as a 'normal phone' here. :) i evenhave a wireless  networked handset.
<dr_willis> I even have a dial in phone Number.
<Skrux> dr_willis: but is a normal phone ?
<Skrux> dr_willis: I have this: http://www.electronicsoutfitter.com/images/items/370/51370-hm92p.jpg
<Skrux> dr_willis: I can use this modem as a phone ?
<coromatic> Hi, wenn mein rechner in den "tiefschlaf" geht (akku leer), wird der screen gelockt, dieser lock lässt sich allerdings nicht aufheben. Erst wenn ich eine neue Sitzung starte und kdesktop lock kille ist der lock weg. Woran kann das liegen??
<Skrux> coromatic: bitte:   /join #kubuntu-de    danke
<coromatic> /join #kubuntu-de
<oleg> привет
<oleg> чо это сдесь происходит?
<oleg> и куда я вообще попал?
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<uatever> hey
<uatever> anyone knowledgeable about setting raid0 that can help me with two small questions
<Guest93177>  
<ngirard> Hi all. In order to synchronize some stuff between 2 kubuntu machines, I'd like tu use unison, which itself uses ssh to transfer data. But how to allow an ssh connection as root on kubuntu ?
<dr_willis> perhaaps google for 'using unison as root ubuntu'
<dr_willis> other then enablingthe root password on both,  or some sudoers tweaking.. not sure of the proper way to do it.
<ngirard> dr_willis: solved my problem. sudo passwd root did the trick. Thanks for your assistance anyway :)
<dr_willis> thats considered a 'bad' way to do it. :)
<ThorAsgard> hi guys.
<dr_willis> and i did basicially say thats the only way to do it i could think of ngirard  :)
<ThorAsgard> what file system do u recommed to use ?
<ngirard> dr_willis: i'm fine with it, i know what i'm doing. Thanks again !
<dr_willis> ngirard,  'famous last words' :P
<Ziroday> ThorAsgard: the default one ext3 is fine
<ThorAsgard> ok
<ThorAsgard> what are the difference between ext3 and the other file systems ?
<Ziroday> ThorAsgard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Ziroday> you may find that helpful
<ThorAsgard> 10x ziroday
<Ziroday> ThorAsgard: no problem
<eric> Hi, what's the use of kdwallet ?
<DrBytes> Have a silly question; how can I upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to the latest 8.10 without  having to download and burn a cd ?
<DrBytes> can I do it via apt-get ?
<Guest12499> ?
<Guest12499> so ?
<Walzmyn> I'm trying to re-partition my HDD so I can install that other OS
<Walzmyn> how can I use the install CD to do that?
<Walzmyn> It was real easy with my old Distro, but that CD won't run on this box 'cause it's a 64bit chip
<dr_willis> 32bit live cd can run find on a 64bit cpu
<mado> oy guys! ...
<mado> sorry to disturb you but ...
<mado> isn't there a webcam-feature in "kopete" ... it seems not to work ... well ... to be precisely ... my friend wanted to try her webcam out ... she sent me an "invitation" but i can't see it ... she uses "msn" under windows
<mado> any one a clue?
<dr_willis> its possible the webcam has no linux support
<dr_willis> have her test it with some other apps like 'cheese'
<mado> what do you mean? ... does her cam in windows need linux support so that i can see the webcam-chat-invitation in linux?
<White_Pelican> mado, I'm guessing it shouldn't matter from her end
<mado> so ok ...
<mado> erm ... *thinking* ...
<White_Pelican> I came in latye
<White_Pelican> what's the issue?
<White_Pelican> late*
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mado> uuhu ... ok White_Pelican ...
<mado> my friend uses msn under windows ...
<White_Pelican> I'm sorry hehe
<mado> she tried to send me (kubuntu with kde4) a webcam-invitation ...
<White_Pelican> using which application?
<Schuenemann> hey. In hardy, to install proper nvidia support I just need to check that box in hardware drivers manager?
<mado> erm ... kopete White_Pelican
<White_Pelican> ok mado what is the issue exactly?
<humbolt> how can I fix my desktop icon mess in kde4?
<humbolt> this is by far the most annoying "feature" in kde4!
<mado> White_Pelican, ... all i know is the following ...
<mado> she sent me a webcam-chat-invitation ... you can do that with msn under windows or kopete under linux ... well ... she sent me one but i couldn't see the invitation and accept or decline it
<mado> White_Pelican, -> she sent me a webcam-chat-invitation ... you can do that with msn under windows or kopete under linux ... well ... she sent me one but i couldn't see the invitation and accept or decline it
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<mado> White_Pelican, i thought ... "it seems kopete-kde4 doesn't work with webcams at the moment"
<White_Pelican> no error messages?
<White_Pelican> that's possible
<mado> no ... haven't seen any
<White_Pelican> I don't use kopete for kde4
<White_Pelican> I only use games for kde 4
<mado> well ... i installed kde4 with kubuntu 8.04 ... i thought i should try it out a bit earlier than the rest of my family
<White_Pelican> I do not wish to offend anyone, but I do not feel kde 4 is ready for prime time
<mado> White_Pelican, ... well ... you don't offend me ...
<mado> i just use it because i thought i should try it :)
<White_Pelican> some in here are sensitive about it :)
<White_Pelican> plus I play kpoker all the time and that game is not to be converted as I understand it
<mado> really? ... oh!
<mado> kpoker? ... hmm ... maybe i should also check the game-section :)
<mado> what kind of poker-game is it?
<White_Pelican> the main problem I have with kde 4 is it's "look" and I'm told changing the themes is still broken
<mado> i only heard of and played a bit "hold'em"
<White_Pelican> just 5 card draw
<Schuenemann> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<mado> ubottu, maybe you should update yourself :) ... ever heard of a.i. ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<White_Pelican> sorry I can't help on your kopete problem as I have no frame of reference
<White_Pelican> lol
<Schuenemann> hey do I know if my nvidia card is working correctly?
<mado> what does that mean White_Pelican ?
<mado> uuhuu ... wait ... i saw it now
<White_Pelican> it means I have had the guts ot use kopete for kde4 :)
<mado> i looked it up in my dictionary
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: run glxinfo, see if it says dri is working.
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: you may have to install mesa-utils
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, it says it's not installed
<LeeJunFan> I haven't worked with nvidia much, maybe this will help...
<LeeJunFan> !nvidia > Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann, please see my private message
<Schuenemann> yeah, I did what's written there. Thought that should install glx
<mrxmike1> I GOT a Intel HDA soundcard on my mobo, that works fine.. but when i plug in my USB Headset (microshit livechat headset, i know it works..)
<mrxmike1> and move it up as prefered in 'sound' of kconfig
<mrxmike1> i cant get sound out of it :S
<White_Pelican> er haven't had the guts to use kopete for kde 4 :)
<tomahasamoot> does anyone know when Chrome for Linux will be out?
<humbolt> how can I cleanup my desktop in kde4?
<tomahasamoot> ... and if it'll have KDE intagration?  (I'm sick of Firefox's gnomish ways, and Konq. is a joke)
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, is 1400 a decent FPS?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: using what to measure?
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, glxgears
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: depending on your card it might be. I get about 2100 with my ATI 9700 mobile.
<Schuenemann> ugh, mine sucks
<jagguli> hi all ... im not getting all the applications in kmenu in katapult ... any clue as to why
<Schuenemann> jagguli, are they new?
<jagguli> no .. default apps like adept
<paolo> hi. which is the standard c lib's headers package ?
<Schuenemann> jagguli, try closing katapult
<paolo> build-essential ?
<Schuenemann> paolo, yes
<jagguli> Schuenemann: nope .. its been like this for some time
<paolo> thnks
<Schuenemann> jagguli, this happens when you install something new... closing and opening makes it reads new programs. It never happened to me for old ones
<jagguli> its wierd .. it sed to work fine ..
<jagguli> Schuenemann: YAY ...  rm ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc worked
<Schuenemann> nice to know
<paolo> now, i have to pick up the build-essential.deb file and dpkg it into another system. where can i locate it ?
<Schuenemann> paolo, /var/cache/apt/archives
<paolo> Schuenemann: already seen, but i don't find anything in it
<wiehan> I'm looking for a program (almost like typing break), which I can set to lock the screen no matter what for a desired amount of minutes, so that I can work - and stop fiddeling around, does nayone know of such a program?
<Schuenemann> paolo, you have nothing there?
<paolo> Schuenemann: i have some problem with apt-get, it doesn't work anymore
<Schuenemann> paolo, why?
<paolo> Schuenemann: really hard to explain, let me try to resolve by myself
<paolo> :)
<thor> hi
<thor> i need to start my kubuntu box in runlevel 3
<thor> how do i do that
<wiehan> thor sudo telinit 3
<thor> i knew that i have to modify inittab
<thor> ok
<thor> x
<paolo> Schuenemann: solved, there was a pending corrupted package installed
<Schuenemann> alright
<dr_willis> Hmm i dident think ubuntu/kubuntu did much with the runlevels.
<dr_willis> or with inittab
<sercik> hi to all
<dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sercik> i have a geforce 8200 chipset. someone is able to make it working?
<Schuenemann> omg isn't there a nice front end for xmms2? One that looked like the good old xmms?
<Schuenemann> !nvidia | sercik
<ubottu> sercik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> sercik,  you mean your video card is a Nvidia 8200?
<sercik> hi dr_willis
<dr_willis> it proberly needs the nvidia-glx-new drivers..  the hardware-manager tool 'should' install them  for you.
<sercik> no geforce 8300 is the chipset
<dr_willis> but with some of the newer cards - things can be a little.. weird.
<sercik> the motherboard is a ASUS m3n78-em
<sercik> i'd like to make a mediacenter with linux
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, can I still install old xmms?
<sercik> i love linux mce that run over kubuntu 7.10
<sercik> but for now i'm not able to see network interfaces and linuxmce tells that it can't install without network
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  this is linux.. you can do anything you want.. now wether or not you have the 'skill' to install it from source is the question
<dr_willis> I:)
<Schuenemann> I hate to install from source
<Schuenemann> it is rarely sucessful lol
<dr_willis> there are several front ends to xmms2 i recall.. But ive never gotten xmm2 working, or really needed it.
<dr_willis> I just use bmpx
<dr_willis> or songbird
<Schuenemann> these xmms2 front-ends are horrible. Isn't there that looks like xmms (or winamp) ?
<paolo> well:i have installed kubuntu 8 (kde4) on PC2 and an old kubuntu 7.10 on PC1. PC2 has not network access and i have to dpkg build-essential on it. How can i get, with PC1 the right packages for PC2 (including the dependencies) so to dpkg them on PC2 ?
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  no idea. I dont use them. I tend to set the player to 'play all/randomize' and let it alone
<sercik> nomeone can help me to make ethernet working?
<dr_willis> sercik,  you using wireless? or some other sort of networking? care to give detauls to the channel
<sercik> nono
<sercik> NVIDIA built-in Gigabit MAC with external Realtek PHY
<sercik> this tells asus site
<dr_willis> You proberly need to find what module thta NIC needs.  and if its even supported under linux.
<sercik> hi dr_willis
<sercik> i have found that: http://coyotesg.blogspot.com/2008/06/cracking-ubuntu-804-to-work-with-nvidia.html
<dr_willis> Yep. that guide makes sence.. but theres dozens of things a new user would have to learn to follow that guide.
<dr_willis> You might want to test out the alphas of  the next ubuntu.  It might have support for that cutting-edge-new hardware you got.
<sercik> i'm not exactly a ner user
<sercik> but the strange is that guide don't talk about ethernet
<sercik> i'm sad i need to use mediaportal under windows xp
<dr_willis> could be the ethernet is not a nvidia based chip. so that guide is only menting the nvidia chipset parts on that MB.
<dr_willis> Different mb using that same nvidia chipset, may be using different network chips
<sercik> maybe
<LeeJunFan> sercik: running lspci from konsole may tell you what chipset it uses.
<sercik> so probably i need to add realtek module?
<LeeJunFan> once you know the chipset you'll know what module to use if one is available.
<sercik> thanks LeeJunFan
<dr_willis> realtek makes a lot of chipsets. :)
<sercik> yes is true
<sercik> i can try to search on motherboard pcb?
<dr_willis> the motheboard manual/docs may tell also...
<dr_willis> lspci - should give some good info also
<sercik> on the motherboard manual seems that nvidia 8300 chipset makes all
<sercik> sata, ata audio, network ...
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, if I get the xmms debian package, does it work in any debian-based (like ubuntu) ?
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  No idea. I dont go too far out of my way to mess with xmms any more.
<dr_willis> Try it and see..  i guess. :)
<Schuenemann> generally speaking I mean.
<dr_willis> Gernally speaking.. its a bad idea to mixx in debian packages
<Schuenemann> damn
<LeeJunFan> xmms debian packages may have dependancies that aren't offered on ubuntu, you can try and see if it installs. Mixing debian/ubuntu can be tricky - but as long as it's an application and not libraries the risk is fairly low.
<dr_willis> a quick google shows me that thers some xmms packages on the  Launchpad repositories
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765609
<LeeJunFan> yeah, if you enable universe repositories in sources.list then you can install xmms2 from ubuntu.
<ghostcube> audacious is sme as xmms or ?
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, actually I want xmms1 because I can't find any frontend I like for xmms2
<LeeJunFan> ah
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, I'll try it out. Not the latest, though
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  given how rarely xmms is updated - (Thats one of the reasons for its removal from the repos) - does it matter. :)
<Schuenemann> yeah, makes sense
<LeeJunFan> I haven't used xmms since amarok
<paolo> well:i have installed kubuntu 8 (kde4) on PC2 and an old kubuntu 7.10 on PC1. PC2 has not network access and i have to dpkg build-essential on it. How can i get, with PC1 the right packages for PC2 (including the dependencies) so to dpkg them on PC2 ?
<Schuenemann> amarok is overkill when you just want to hear some songs
<dr_willis> mpg123 -z *.mp3
<dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> I normally use VLC for my default GUI media player - to play a song or two.
<dr_willis> wine irfanfanview.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<ghostcube> audacious is better than xmms same themes and maybe someone wants to try songbird :) but its still beta  amarok is really overkill for only some songs
<ghostcube> :D
<WmBuRn> how to install somenthing from svn? [and how to download svn from net]?
<LeeJunFan> WmBuRn: you use svn to download a source tree (usually a very unstable development snapshot) then compile the source
<DreadKnight> WmBuRn: something like "svn co branch_address"
<DreadKnight> in bash or whatever
<DreadKnight> konsole
<LeeJunFan> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<WmBuRn> cen kubuntu hadle .rpm files?
<WmBuRn> can*
<ghostcube> possibel with alien to get deb out of it
<LeeJunFan> generally a bad idea.
<ghostcube> yeah if no debian section in it bad as
<LeeJunFan> you can use alien to convert an RPM to a deb, but there's no guarantee the dependancies or post/pre install scripts will run right from another system type.
<WmBuRn> its fedora9 rpm
<Schuenemann> WmBuRn, what are you trying to install?
<WmBuRn> it is a game, alien arena 08,
<Schuenemann> ubuntu has it
<WmBuRn> on adept manager there is alien arena o7
<LeeJunFan> At least you can always uninstall if it doesn't. Just never install libraries from another distro, it can really screw up a system.
<LeeJunFan> !info alien-arena
<ubottu> alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.10-2 (hardy), package size 502 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<Schuenemann> WmBuRn, there is 7.10 on getdeb
<WmBuRn> 7.10 it newer
<WmBuRn> oh :D thnx
<Schuenemann> but not 8 as you want
<ghostcube> WmBuRn: getdeb.net
<ghostcube> katekories
<ghostcube> games
<ghostcube> download it
<ghostcube> and dpkg-i it
<Schuenemann> WmBuRn, is it like alien arena?
<Schuenemann> oops, I mean open arena
<ghostcube> Schuenemann: heh u was faster in typing rofl
<WmBuRn> Schuenemann not like, it is alien arena :D
<ghostcube> WmBuRn: whatever on getdeb.net games is all u need
<WmBuRn> thnx
<ghostcube> :D
<Schuenemann> WmBuRn, I mean if it's like open arena?
<WmBuRn> thnx ppl
<WmBuRn> i didnt play open arena, but both usses quake 3 enige
<ghostcube> Schuenemann: not much difference between  both
<Schuenemann> that capture the flag mode is cool
<dr_willis> fast paced gore fest!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> what onehas CTF?
<Schuenemann> OA, but probably both do
<dr_willis> Ive been playing TF2 - but its sort of gotten on my nerves lately.
<ghostcube> still plays ET noquarter
<Schuenemann> I see alien arena has some funky weapons
<ghostcube> :D
<WmBuRn> anyone know cool RPG? linux distro
<dr_willis> Battlefield Heroes™ is a brand new Play 4 Free game from the people that brought you the multi-million selling Battlefield 1942™
<dr_willis> Waiting for that to come out also.. :)
<Schuenemann> for linux?
<dr_willis> Proberly not.. but i dont game in linux. :P
<Schuenemann> meh
<Schuenemann> heh
<dr_willis> Ive been playing FATE in wine.
<dr_willis> does that count?
<ghostcube> i ordered x³ for linux sill not available
<ghostcube> i orderd in 2007
<dr_willis> Heh.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, don't know that one... I usually don't play these newer games
<dr_willis> I think i saw Steam had all the X com games in a bundle  the other day
<Schuenemann> you mean selling them all at once?
<dr_willis> Fate - sort of a remake of Diablo.  Not too bad. one of those  $20 'casual' gameer kind of games.
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  yep
<Schuenemann> for how much?
<dr_willis> that was last wek. or 2 weeks ago. they had them all for like 20 or $30 I think
<Schuenemann> hmm
<dr_willis> but the sales over. :)
<Schuenemann> (alien arena's graphics seem to be better than open arena's)
<dr_willis> Cool.. steams web site advertising a Multiplayer Darwinia!
<dr_willis> Darwinia had a Native Linux port.
<Schuenemann> it's nice when they do it
<dr_willis> too bad the game got pirated to death
<Schuenemann> due to that?
<dr_willis> I bought it for like $20 when i did find it in the stores.. then found it in a bargin bin for like $5 the next week.. :)
<dr_willis> due to there being no copy protetion, and the pirates  liking the game.. but not shelling out $$ :)
<Schuenemann> pirating a $5 game... those people deserve to die
<dr_willis> online it was still selling for like $20 on steam.. :) now its proberly $5-10
<dr_willis> Its worth getting if you find it on sale.
<dr_willis> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/964/ X com complete pack = $15
<dr_willis> Only the older xcom games however
<Schuenemann> what is xcom?
<Schuenemann> (darwinia is $20)
<dr_willis> an old  'tatical combat' type game. sort of the predecasor to games like  the tom clancy ghost recon  type 'hardcore tatics/planning' games
<dr_willis> heh they got Darwinia for $20 and 'Darwinia/Uplink Pack for $20'
<patrick> hum...
<reno77> join #ubuntu-sg
<giorgio_> ciao a tutti
<giorgio_> sapete dove reperire driver Nvidia
<ghostcube> !ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<ghostcube> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ghostcube> heh
<Schuenemann> what could be a reason for my numeric pad not working?
<Schuenemann> omg, it's reversed. It's working with the lights off
<penguiniator> It likes it better that way ;^}
<Schuenemann> penguiniator, ...
<DJG9282> Maybe someone can help me. I get an Adept updater error when installing packages it says "Could not commit changes."  I looked up help for this issue and it asked me to do from Konsole "sudo apt-get install -f" and i get an error that says "1 not fully installed or removed." It then says it is going to try to set up a missing kernal and then responds with "Internal Error: Could not find image
<DJG9282> (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic)" I did remove this kernal manually as it removed my sound for the system somehow. Any ideas?
<penguiniator> sorry... couldn't resist
<mac> hola necesito ayuda para agregar programas
<photonbolt> I am trying to resize a partition using QTParted but I receive the error message "Cannot resize a partition if the disk device is busy". How do I solve this?
<Schuenemann> !es | mac
<ubottu> mac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mac> vale gracias
<Schuenemann> photonbolt, I had something similar. I gave up and used cfdisk
<Schuenemann> photonbolt, oh, you're resizing your actual partition?
<photonbolt> Schuenemann, yep.
<Schuenemann> I don't know if that's possible... perhaps you'll have to use a livecd
<photonbolt> I am using a livecd
<photonbolt> And I get that error message
<Schuenemann> is the disk mounted?
<photonbolt> I don't think so.
<photonbolt> Ah
<photonbolt> If I try and mount it I get an error
<photonbolt> Error is "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<photonbolt> Maybe if I resolve that error it'll work?
<photonbolt> Schuenemann, any idea how I can solve that?
<kirill> Прива всем! у меня вопрос- стоит ли у кого нить видюха Intel X3100
<photonbolt> Anyone know how I can stop a disk being busy so I can resize a partition?
<kirill>  Прива всем! у меня вопрос- стоит ли у кого нить видюха Intel X3100
<bazhang> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Walzmyn> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kirill> А тут все молчат?
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Trying to install 8.04 on a Gigabyte GA-M51GM-S2G motherboard. The mb has onboard RAID which I've configured my 2 250GB drives in a RAID1 array. But when I go to do the install, I see two separate SDA/SDB drives. Any idea why?
<starenka> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<starenka> hullo. how can i concat  command output and string into single bash variable? f.e $foo = cat /etc/exports + '\nbar'
<artur_> hi, what's the name of the file where i have write repositories 'url'? i forgot it...
<hungrymouse> If I enlarge a partition, will it damage data on that partition?
<starenka> '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<artur_> starenka: thank's v much buddy!
<Reed_Solomon> hungrymouse: unlikely, though it depends on the method
<starenka> artur_: hope i stil remember
<starenka> artur_:  :))
<kirill> а по русски не кто не общаеться?
<starenka> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<artur_> starenka: you were right dude! thank's
<starenka> np
<hungrymouse> Reed_Solomon, thanks.
<penguiniator> starenka: something like: foo=$(cat /etc/exports;printf "\n%s" bar)
<starenka> penguiniator: tried that before but not working out... see $ip=$(1ynx --source http://www.starenka.net/ip/?out=ip_only;echo -n ':8000')
<starenka> fok. i used 1ynx istead of lynx :))))
<penguiniator> starenka: yes, I see... \n getting stripped
<starenka> nvrmnd it's ok now.. thanx for help
<Kubunto> h
<Kubunto_> hay vale otro mmg
<frybye> Hi I have a 4GB sdhc card that could not be correctly unmounted and removed from an eeepc701 because of a defective card reader; now when I do  sudo fdisk -l I get a "Unable to read /dev/sdb"
<frybye> when I do sudo dosfsck /dev/sdb1 - I get
<frybye> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<frybye> Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error
<frybye> any suggestions of how to proceed...
<frybye> at the moment I am using a different kubuntu pc with a good usb/sdhc card reader... that works with other cards etc..
<frybye> is there a netsplit at the moment or ...?
<Ralesk> hi all -- do you know of a PPA repo for hardy containing newer kernels?  I don't want to switch to intrepid (I don't like KDE4), and I'd like to avoid compiling kernels :)
<tom`> how do i edit sudoers so i dont get prompted for my password
<jussi01> tom`: err, why would you want to do that?
<crimsun> because tom` likes weeping and gnashing of teeth.
<tom`> because im setting this laptop up for a friend and thats what he wants
 * jussi01 hugs crimsun
<dr_willis> thats documented on sevarl sites.. i alwyas have to google for it. :)
<jussi01> tom`: tell your friend its serously not a good idea...
<crimsun> that essentially allows your friend to unconditionally run with elevated privileges.
<crimsun> do I hear a rootkit?  virus?
<KhaoticMind> there is a line on /etc/sudoers that says: uncomment this line to to not be asked for a password ;)
<KhaoticMind> i keep an "bash" section opend all the time :P
<crimsun> in any case, yes, it's well documented.
<KhaoticMind> rooted bash that is
<tom`> KhaoticMind: can i just edit sudoers with nano (it has a big warning about using visudoers)
<KhaoticMind> no you gotme :) i always use vi so i'm not sure...
<tom`> or how do you save a file after editing it in vi?
<dr_willis> esc :wq
<KhaoticMind> to save the file you can press "esc" to enter ex mode, and type ":x"+enter
<dr_willis> see the 'vimtutor' program for a vim tutor. :)
<jussi01> tom`: This is unsupported and not recomended.
<tom`> thx KhaoticMind
<KhaoticMind> np
<oddysey> hey there everyone
<coreymon77> oddysey: hi
<Guest27256> hello
<natalia> do any of you guys have wireless working with WPA2 on Hardy?
<crimsun> yes
<natalia> crimsun: ok perhaps you can help.  I have my card installed and all is working, it detects the wireless networks but I can not connect to mine, it just keep saying connection failed
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<natalia> I know my WPA key is correct
<ActionParsnip> ive a question
<ActionParsnip> I run fluxbox ontop of kde, i run kmix to handle sound volume but it will only be 100% or muted
<natalia> crimsun: how did you get yours setup?
<ActionParsnip> I cannot slide the bar up and down
<ActionParsnip> I use an nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) which works fine
<crimsun> natalia: I just typed in the key when prompted.
<ActionParsnip> I just can't slide the volume up / down
<natalia> crimsun: and its WPA2 and not WPA?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone make a suggestion please?
<crimsun> natalia: correct.
<natalia> Do you use Wireless Assistant?
<natalia> crimsun: Did you have to install wpa_supplicant?
<crimsun> natalia: it's already installed by default.
<natalia> crimsun: it was not there for me........ did you have to do any setup or you just open wireless assistant 0.5,7 and it worked out of the box?
<crimsun> natalia: it worked out of the box in 8.04 for me.
<ActionParsnip> what volume app do you guys use. I'll try another if anoyone can name any
<natalia> crimsun: ok
<natalia> Does anyone have any idea why the connection will just show failed everytime?  Is there a log file I can check or some way to find out why the connection to the access point does not work?
<ActionParsnip> natalia: dmesg
<natalia> ActionParsnip: that shows me wlan0: link is not ready
<ActionParsnip> natalia: have you installed the drivers for it?
<natalia> ActionParsnip: yes, and Wireless Assistanc 0.5.7 is picking up all the wireless access points around me
<natalia> including mine which I am trying to connect to
<Schuenemann> how do I get rid of this window that tells me I'm using proprietary drivers every time I log in?
<natalia> ActionParsnip: I can also see the light blinking on the wireless adapter
<ActionParsnip> natalia: ok then use knetwork-manager to connect
<ActionParsnip> natalia: or manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to connect to that point
<natalia> ActionParsnip: to your last comment, when you say "to that point" i dont follow what you meant
<ActionParsnip> you are connecting to a wireless access point
<natalia> ActionParsnip: I dont see wlan0 in that file
<ActionParsnip> natalia: is your wireless known as wlan0?
<natalia> ActionParsnip: yes thats correct
<ActionParsnip> natalia: ok you could try renaming that file then rebooting. This will make your settings stock and you can connect to your wireless point using knetwork-manager
<natalia> so rename interfaces to someething line interfaces.bak
<natalia> I understand you correctly?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ActionParsnip> you'll need sudo mv
<natalia> ok be back shortly ( I hope ) hehe
<Schuenemann> how do I get rid of this window that tells me I'm using proprietary drivers every time I log in?
<natalia> ActionParsnip: ok going to reboot now
<natalia> hrm, so it didnt recreate the interfaces file
<Darkrift2> anyone know what i have to do to make kmail stay in tray when closed? it used to do this before i reinstalled and upgraded to 8.04
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: if its not in the settings, you can download Alltray, which allows you to minimize any app to the tray
<Reed_Solomon> appearance-system tray
<Reed_Solomon> in configure
<Darkrift2> nice, thx
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: i thought you were going to go with Thunderbird...
<jerome_> le salon français s'il vous plait
<Darkrift2> i tried it and didnt like it
<Darkrift2> stuck with kmail
<ign0ramus> !fr | jerome
<ubottu> jerome: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<starenka> !fr | jerome_
<ubottu> jerome_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<starenka> lol
<ign0ramus> starenka: great minds, and al that
<ign0ramus> *all that
<ign0ramus> Reed_Solomon: do i know you from fark/bannination?
<Reed_Solomon> ign0ramus yah its me
<ign0ramus> Reed_Solomon: heh, small e-world
<paolo> hi, how can i load the ndiswrapper module ? i tried loadndisdriver command, but the driver doesn't appear in lsmod list
<ign0ramus> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ign0ramus> paolo: you did modprobe it first, right
<paolo> ign0ramus: uhmmm i did it after
<paolo> let's try again
<paolo> ign0ramus: do you mean modprobe ndiswrapper; loadndisdriver ?
<ign0ramus> paolo: yeah, generally you want to modprobe a module first if you've just installed it
<paolo> ign0ramus: Module ndiswrapper not found
<ign0ramus> paolo: i've never tried ndiswrapper, but i am reading the documentation... hang on
<paolo> ign0ramus: thnks
<ign0ramus> paolo: what is the output of * ndiswrapper -l * ?
<paolo> ign0ramus: the output is correct (it shows me the installed drivers)
<ign0ramus> paolo: ok good, hang on
<ign0ramus> paolo: issue * sudo depmod -a *
<paolo> ign0ramus: already tried
<ign0ramus> then * sudo modprobe ndiswrapper * ?
<paolo> already tried
<ign0ramus> paolo: ok, check for errors: * tail /var/log/messages *
<paolo> no errors ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> paolo: did you add the entry "ndiswrapper" and the end of /etc/modules?
<paolo> ?
<paolo> ign0ramus: i don't want to load it at boot time
<ign0ramus> paolo: oh, ok
<ign0ramus> paolo: you've disabled the included free drivers? * echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist *
<ign0ramus> paolo:
<ign0ramus> paolo: they conflict w/ ndiswrapper
<paolo> ign0ramus: one little tip: don't give sudo commands to people, so easily
<paolo> anyway, let's check
<ign0ramus> paolo: you need sudo to blacklist the modules.
<ActionParsnip> hey all, im looking to install kde4 and rip out kde3. is there a sweet factoid as to how to do this please
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: !kde4
<paolo> ign0ramus: i see but the command you just wrote changes content of config files
<ign0ramus> !kde4 | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<besitzer> anybody female wants to talk?
<starenka> no
<ign0ramus> paolo: this is straight from the ubuntu documentation
<paolo> i see ign0ramus, but it's always a delicate command
<paolo> :) anyway, thnks
<ActionParsnip> I know how to get it, i just wanna rip al the kde3 stuff out. I checked out !purekde and theres a tonne of stuff missing from my system that the command borks on
<ActionParsnip> as i have ripped a lot of kde stuff out to skim my install down
<ActionParsnip> and it doesnt continue
<Sixzero> Does anyone here use KBFX?
<besitzer> how can i make my rubbishcontainer bring back, and the facts inthere delete???
<ActionParsnip> Sixzero: i used to
<Sixzero> ActionParsnip: Did you have trouble with it crashing every time you tried to apply a theme and close the window, or do you know anything about it?
<ActionParsnip> Sixzero: not that i know of, i just added it as an applet and off it went
<ign0ramus> besitzer: you mean trash?  Right click panel > add applet > select Trash
<besitzer> how can i make my rubbishcontainer bring back, and the facts inthere delete???
<ActionParsnip> Sixzero: does it work with the default theme?
<ign0ramus> besitzer: repeating the question in the same way that was not fully understood the first time isn't helping
<ActionParsnip> !trash | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Sixzero> ActionParsnip: Nope.  No matter what I do, even if I don't apply a theme, if I close it, it crashes and never applies a theme.  I've got this problem on both my comps, and the backtrace seems to be very similar on both.
<ActionParsnip> Sixzero: anything in dmesg
<besitzer> hope for thx
<Sixzero> ActionParsnip: How would I find out in dmesg?
<Sixzero> ActionParsnip: I'm a lil new to this still.
<ActionParsnip> Sixzero: run dmesg in yuor favourite terminal
<ign0ramus> dmesg -v | less   should suffice
<paolo> ign0ramus: well, i've just blacklisted the drivers
<ign0ramus> dmesg throws a *lot* of info
<ign0ramus> paolo: ok, try with the * sudo depmod -a * again
<paolo> ign0ramus: now i try to reboot
<ActionParsnip> dmesg | grep kbfx
<ign0ramus> paolo:
<ign0ramus> paolo: ok, i'll be here
<paolo> (tried, but it didn't work)
<paolo> (so i reboot)
<ign0ramus> paolo: restarting x should work
<paolo> ign0ramus: done, but i can't load ndiswrapper
<ign0ramus> paolo: ok, lemme see...
<Sixzero> ActionParsnip: do you want me to run dmesg | grep kbfx ?
<ign0ramus> paolo: do you use Knetworkmanager?
<paolo> ign0ramus:
<paolo> yes
<ign0ramus> paolo: is there any reference to wireless in there?
<paolo> ign0ramus: i have to see the module in the modules list, firstly, but i don't see it
<ign0ramus> paolo: you may want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#trouble
<Sixzero> !kbfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx
<paolo> ign0ramus: ok, thnks for your support
<jack> q
<Sixzero> dmesg isnt showing anything when input as dmesg | grep kbfx or kbfxconfigapp
<sigma_za> anyone home?
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: did you know that kbfx hasn't been updated in almost 2 years?
<Sixzero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46690/plain/
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: at least on its Sourceforge page...
<Sixzero> I started realizing that when I found that their main page no longer exists.
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: i know you like it, but i'm sure there's something similar that isn't deprecated
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: what did you use it for- just a replacement for Kmenu?
<sigma_za> i told the nvidia driver to use a seperate x screen for my tv out. but how do i get kdm to run on this new xscreen?
<Sixzero> ign0ramus: I never got it running, but yeah, a replacement for Kmenu is what I was going for.  I was trying to do a theme from kde-look.org that was really nice, but I'm not gonna die without it or anything.  I'm just tryin' to find new ways to pimp out my desktop.
<sigma_za> ubuntu
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: tons of good stuff here: http://www.kde-apps.org/?xcontentmode=37&PHPSESSID=8a9b31ff1cb79971e213681bd211fa6b
<ign0ramus> sigma_za: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<ign0ramus> ...and i'm talking to no one again...
<Sixzero> I'm still here, just skimming through that page you showed me.
<Sixzero> I take it these are individual apps?
<walzmyn> Is there an application in linux-world that will help you recover data on an accidently formated drive?
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: yep.  are you on kde3 or 4?
<ign0ramus> walzmyn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379538
<Firestorm> Hey, if anybody is available to help a sec, I got a sound issue... again.
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: if you're on kde4, you should check out raptor- it looks awesome: http://www.raptor-menu.org/download
<ign0ramus> !ask | Firestorm
<ubottu> Firestorm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sixzero> What can we do for ya, Firestorm?
<Firestorm> All right, I'm on Kubuntu, KDE 3.5 and the sound was working fine the other day, then I logged in and now the KMix has the mute icon over it, nothing has anyyyy sound.
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: right click icon, select master channel
<luigibellanova> hei guys how can i install firefox3 on terminal....thanks
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: is it set properly?
<Sixzero> sudo apt-get firefox
<Firestorm> There's no option to set master channel that I can see
<luigibellanova> thanks sixzero
<ign0ramus> *sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0"
<jussi01> Sixzero: you really ought to remember "install"
<luigibellanova> ah ok
<Sixzero> luigibellanova: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ign0ramus> you want the "-3.0"
<Sixzero> luigibellanova: sorry, got ahead of meself
<luigibellanova> yea
<ign0ramus> "firefox" is just the meta-package
<jussi01> ign0ramus: iirc, firefox defaults to 3
<ign0ramus> jussi01: maybe, but they are listed as two separate packages.  the official name is 'firefox-3.0'.  'firefox' package is a meta package
<KhaoticMind> "firefox" depends on firefox03
<KhaoticMind> firefox-3.0
<KhaoticMind> so, installing firefox you get firefox-3.0 :)
<ign0ramus> KhaoticMind: ok, either way, then! :)
<ign0ramus> KhaoticMind: i have 3.0 installed, but not the 'firefox' package...
<birnisson> hi, I have a pdf that is print protected I guess... is there any way to print it nevertheless?
<Sixzero> !fight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fight
<ign0ramus> birnisson: screenshot?
<luigibellanova> ok perfect.....i wrote "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0" and it was ok......
<Sixzero> Firestorm: Did you figure out your trouble yet?
<KhaoticMind> ign0ramus: maybe ubuntu, by default, installs firefox-3.0 instead of firefox
<Firestorm> No sir, there's no mixer selected either, no right click options for master channel at all
<birnisson> ign0ramus: well it's many pages... so that's not really feasible
<birnisson> is there no pdf reader without drm?
<birnisson> or even a patch to kpdf?
<jussi01> birnisson: would that not be illegal?
<Sixzero> Firestorm: can you go to kmenu, system settings, sound system for me?
<ign0ramus> birnisson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31679&page=2
<Firestorm> Ok, I'm in it
<ign0ramus> birnisson: do you have a link to the pdf?
<Sixzero> Firestorm: make sure that the "Enable Sound System" is checked and then click the test button and tell me what it does.
<Firestorm> There's no response via the speakers, strange that it was working fine though
<Sixzero> Firestorm: have you changed any of the "sound system" settings in an effort to fix it yet?
<birnisson> ign0ramus: tnx, let me try that solution, one second
<Firestorm> I did, but I discarded them in case you were going to recommend me something
<Sixzero> Firestorm: If they worked fine before, then don't go after them just yet.
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: what settings do you have in the "hardware" tab?
<Firestorm> All right, if it helps any, my audio card is recognized as an nVidia hi definition, and it's on board unfortunately
<Sixzero> ign0ramus: for my wound, or his?
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: oh woops :)
<Sixzero> ign0ramus: err, sound
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: what settings do you have listed in the "hardware" tab?
<Firestorm> Autodetect, 16 bit quality, everything else is unticked
<Sixzero> Firestorm: and can you tell us what kind of motherboard you're using?
<Firestorm> Well, all I know is that it's AMD/nVidia based
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: can you run * alsamixer * in terminal?
<Firestorm> That doesn't work if it's a command, I'm still adjusting to the Linux console, sorry
<Sixzero> He might have to install it from synaptic first, my install didn't come with it
<ign0ramus> * sudo apt-get install alsamixer *
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: doesn't appear to be a package.  i think it comes with alsa-base
<david__> hello
<Firestorm> Reading package lists... Done
<Firestorm> Building dependency tree
<Firestorm> Reading state information... Done
<Firestorm> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<Firestorm> I didn't mean to paste all that, geez
<Sixzero> ign0ramus: you're right, I was thinking of the gui
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: does * aplay - l * output anything useful?
<Firestorm> Let's see
<Firestorm> cannot find card '0'
<Sixzero> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<david__> I am trying to send a link in firefox using my evolution mail but I don't know how to access it via the launch Application box does anyone know what I do?
<Firestorm> Sixzero, it says alsa is already at the newest
<ign0ramus> david__: do you have firefox-gnome-support installed?
<david__> ign0ramus: I don't know if I do
<Sixzero> Firestorm: can you open kmenu, multimedia, kmix for me?
<ign0ramus> david__: * sudo apt-get install firefox-gnome-support *
<david__> ign0ramus: what will that do?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: and you have packages 'alsa-base' and 'alsa-oss' installed?
<ign0ramus> david__: install that package
<Firestorm> sudo apt-get alsa-oss?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: yup
<ign0ramus> *apt-get install
<Sixzero> jussi, iggy did it too!
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: i'm so used to seeing the same questions, that i don't even read them half the time...
<Firestorm> Yep, it's installed
<walzmyn> I'm trying to use foremost to recover a damaged drive - the drive shows up in gparted as unallocated space - how do i get it so foremost can use it?
<ign0ramus> !foremost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foremost
<Sixzero> ign0ramus: I'm just shakin' yer leg.
<walzmyn> ign0ramus, thanks for the link a min ago
<ign0ramus> walzmyn: honestly, no idea.  i just know that's a good tool for the job.  you may want to try *man foremost*
<walzmyn> ign0ramus, I need to be able to mount this partition, but i don't want to do anything else to it and screw it up any farther than it already is
<walzmyn> k
<david__> ign0ramus: I basically just need to find the right evolution file so I can tell firefox how to access evolution to send links
<mrunagi_> does anyone know anything about bluetooth DUN in kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> david__: that's what gnome support does- it allows for helper apps in firefox - hopefully you will now see evolution listed in the menu
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: just for s&g's, does * sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart * do anything for your sound?
 * Danu fui a Coger xD Ausente por ahora.
<Firestorm> It works, but didn't alleviate the problem, I'm about to give up lol
<david__> ok I'll try it
<Sixzero> Firestorm: well, lets review for a second before we lose hope.  How long ago did you install linux on this comp?
<david__> ign0ramus: thanks alot that did it :-)
<ign0ramus> david__:  you're welcome!
<david__> your alot of help
<ign0ramus> david__: only when i know the solution! xD
<david__> true
<david__> :-)
<david__> take care
<ign0ramus> you too
<Firestorm> I installed Kubuntu about a month ago, this happened after I tried to fix my wireless (which failed)
<ign0ramus> Sixzero: i'm thinking his module isn't even loaded... i think we need to start there
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: does your sound card show up when you issue the command * lspci * ?
<Firestorm> Yes
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: ok, does it show up when you  issue * lsmod * ?
<ign0ramus> ...should be a pretty long list, but it should be in there
<Firestorm> I see nVidia but I don't see anything about audio
<Firestorm> This is why I hate laptops
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: it's usuall "snd-______"  do you see anything like that in lsmod?
<ign0ramus> *usually "snd"
<Firestorm> I don't see it, no
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: ok, module is not loaded.
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: you're not going to get any sound that way
<walzmyn> If i take this damaged partition and format it - it is just going to change the file table, not delete the information inside right?
<ign0ramus> walzmyn: you will delete the data
<Firestorm> sdhci wouldn't be it, right?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: i think that's your hdd
<Firestorm> Ok, the sound isn't loaded then, there's nothing else close
<walzmyn> ign0ramus, then how are you supposed to recoer the data if you can't mount the partition without destroying the data?
<Firestorm> now see, it runs fine off the live install, GNOME as well, it has to be a recent update or something
<ign0ramus> walzmyn: because 'formatting' a partition is different than 'mounting' a partition.
<Firestorm> "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<ign0ramus> walzmyn: formatting is clearing off all data, mounting is like loading the drive
<mrunagi_> !dun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dun
<mrunagi_> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<walzmyn> ign0ramus, i can't mount it because it's being viewed as an unallocated chunk of the drive
<Sixzero> Firestorm: you only had sound on the live cd, but not after you installed?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: please issue * lshw * and look under 'multimedia'
<Firestorm> It worked perfect after install, and ok
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: so what did you change?
<Firestorm> I messed with madwifi trying to get my Atheros card working, removed it all.  Then I updated the sytem as reccomended and it hasn't worked right since
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: what kernel are you running?
<Firestorm> As in version?
<ign0ramus> as in kernel.  * uname -r *
<ign0ramus> yeah, version
<Firestorm> 2.6.24-19-rt
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: do you have any other kernels installed?
<Firestorm> No, I stuck to KDE/Kubuntu stuff only
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: you have have luck with 2.6.24.21-generic
<Firestorm> I hope I don't have to go back to GNOME
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: there's only the Linux kernel- has nothing to do with kde or gnome
<Firestorm> lshw worked, what was I looking for?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: under 'multimedia'... do you have a sound entry?
<Firestorm> Yes
<Firestorm> MCP67 High Def Audio
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: can you pastebin the entire sound entry?
<ign0ramus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Firestorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46701/
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: *asoundconf list* - please post output
<Firestorm> Nothing happened, just started a new line
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: crap- if i knew the name of the module for your sound card, we could probably load it.  let me look a little more.
<Firestorm> All right, I can tell you my model laptop if that could possibly help, I don't know the exact chipsets and such
<Sixzero> Firestorm: what kind of lappy do you have?
<Firestorm> Compaq F761US
 * Danu is back.
<jkjohans> any good nvidia drivers???
<jkjohans> havent found any yet :-(
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jkjohans> thnx
<mrunagi_> sigh i use to know how to set up a phone as a modem using bluetooth
<birnisson> ign0ramus: worked liked a charm, tnx again
<Firestorm> Man I like Linux, I'd hate to have to quit using it due to no sound and no wireless
<ign0ramus> birnisson: what did i do, i forget! :)
<ign0ramus> firestorm: just for the heck of it, try installing "linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic".  you can always uninstall later if you don't want it
<birnisson> ign0ramus: the print pdf thing =)
<ign0ramus> birnisson: oh yeah- what exactly did you do?
<ign0ramus> converted it to .ps then back to .pdf?
<Firestorm> sudo apt-get install right
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: wait, not that
<ign0ramus> "linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic"
<ign0ramus> sorry
<ign0ramus> and yes * sudo apt-get install *
<birnisson> ign0ramus: yep to ps with xpdf and then back with ps2pdf
<Firestorm> Couldn't find the package lol
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: * sudo apt-get update
<ign0ramus> birnisson: nice.  glad it worked for you!
<ign0ramus> birnisson: kind of a pain, but it works :)
<Firestorm> It ran, installed really fast if that's what it was supposed to do
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: you didn't install anything, you just updated your sources
<ign0ramus> then try * sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic *
<Firestorm> Yep, same error that it couldn't find the package
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: do you have all your repos activated?
<coromatic> i got aproblem wis kdesktop lock, i can't unlock it. Only when i start a new session and kill the process. Any suggestions?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: open up Adept Manager
<Firestorm> It's open
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: ok, top left.. .Adept > Manage Repositories
<ign0ramus> Firestorm:  make sure all are checked in the first tab
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: and the second, and the third
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: then click "Fetch Updated"
<ign0ramus> *updates
<Firestorm> It updated
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: now in the search box copy and paste this: linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic
<ign0ramus> did it show up now?
<Firestorm> Nothing, again
<Firestorm> Maybe I need to reinstall
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: not yet
<ign0ramus> just search for "linux-image"... what's the latest (highest version number) of a generic kernel listed?
<Firestorm> 2.6.24-16generic
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: right-click + request install
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: apply changes (at the top)
<Firestorm> Downloading, crossing my fingers
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: when you turn on your computer, does it show you your GRUB menu, or just start loading kubuntu?
<Firestorm> GRUB since I have dual boot with Crapsta
<Firestorm> Vista*
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: ok, cool.  when we're done here, and you're going to boot into this generic kernel you just installed, and see if sound doesn't work for you this way
<Firestorm> It's installed
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: by rebooting
<Firestorm> sudo reboot time?
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: ok, close Adept
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: not yet
<Firestorm> It closed
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: issue * sudo update-grub *
<Firestorm> Done
<ign0ramus> ok, now you can reboot,  -make sure to load this new generic kernel, and come back here.
<Firestorm> Roger that, will return shortly
<ign0ramus> k
<Firestorm> Actually, it wouldn't boot into it, but I do have good news
<ign0ramus> o?
<Firestorm> I booted into the GENERIC version of my current one and everything works fine
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: haha!
<Firestorm> Is there a way to remove the other choices from GRUB?
<ign0ramus> yup, same way you installed them
<Firestorm> There's openSUSE failed install, and about 5 Ubuntu
<ign0ramus> in Adept, search for "linux-image" and uninstall the ones you don't need
<Firestorm> Thanks a lot guys
<ign0ramus> BE CAREFUL TO KEEP THE ONE THAT DOES WORK
<Firestorm> I will, I'll keep both versions
<Firestorm> I have one more question that's probably easier to fix
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: then run * sudo update-grub * afterwards
<Firestorm> When I boot up, Information pops up from KdeSudo and says "No command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> KdeSudo will now exit...
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: that's because you had a program running with kdesu or sudo when you shut down the computer
<Firestorm> Ohhh, all right.  Well thanks for all the help.
<ign0ramus> np
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: if you want to get your wireless working, come back
<Firestorm> Now all I need to do is get my wireless going and I'll be full on Linux.  But that's for another day!
<Firestorm> Atheros is a real pain.
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: i'm recovering from surgery, so i have nothing better to do :(
<Firestorm> Well I know how it goes, I give out free Windoze support via remote desktop a lot
<Firestorm> But I hope you recover, and this is a good way to spend your time since clueless people like me come in all the time
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: you're doing fine.  and i'm on good painkillers, so i'll be ok, too!
<Firestorm> Well, I'll get a grasp on Linux someday and probably end up like you hopefully.
<Firestorm> But I'm gonna go before I get fired for being late, haha.  You guys take care, and thanks a lot.
<ign0ramus> ign0ramus: i'm far from an expert
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: take care, man
<Firestorm> This building has unsecured wireless, time to show them why that's bad.
<ign0ramus> i just responded to myself, heh.  good painkillers
<Denise> k
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: you've been at work this whole time?
<Firestorm> Yep, on break
<ign0ramus> Firestorm: ahh.... well, get back to work. slave! :)
<Firestorm> Thanks, I will!  Love taking tech support calls
<Firestorm> PEBKAC
<Firestorm> Laters man
<ign0ramus> later
<titanart> hello
<titanart> hola
<ign0ramus> hi
<starenka> hi
<ceaton> I have a stupid question
<ceaton> How do I change the taskbar color in KDE 4.1?
<jussi01> there are no stupid questions...
<jussi01> also kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<LinuxReign> theres no stupid questios....
<ceaton> For the life of me I can't find an option to do this...
<Jampiter> Hi
<starenka> hi
<Jampiter> How do I add a repository in Apt-get?
 * SkEmO se la largao, kaput, adios, not here lalalalalala
<Jampiter> Hi starenka
<starenka> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> Jampiter: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> then add it to the end
<starenka> :))
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<starenka> Jampiter: mine also works, m8
<Jampiter> Heh :p Ok
<starenka> however you can also add them via adept...
<Jampiter> Oh Jeez - nano
<Jampiter> Yeah but that doesn't work
<starenka> who is that possible
<jussi01> Jampiter: whynot?
<Jampiter> It says that it can't commit changes, even though it's the only package apt open
<starenka> you run adept in kdesu?
<starenka> well you can still do it manually as we told ya
<Jampiter> Ok
<starenka> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jampiter> I've done that, now I'll try it
<starenka> kul
<Jampiter> I'm trying to install KDE4.1.1
<starenka> gl
<starenka> hate kde 4
<jussi01> Jampiter: dont forget sudo apt-get update
<Jampiter> !
<Jampiter> Ah :p
<jussi01> :)
<Jampiter> So that's why it didn't work :p
<starenka> :)))
<Jampiter> Thanks verymuch for that :p
<starenka> <Jampiter> It says that it can't commit changes, even though it's the only package apt open
<starenka> ??
<jussi01> Jampiter: jump over to #kubuntu-kde4 for more help :)
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Thanks you both :D
<jussi01> no probs
<starenka> glad t help
<Jampiter> Right.. update is running
<Denise> yes
<Jampiter> It works! It's installing!
 * lillium sd
<kurumin> recife
<Guest46713> If a new ubuntu version is released, do i have to re dl and re burn a disc, or is it possible to upgrade via the console ?
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<coreymon77> Guest46713: this isnt windows, you can upgrade using apt
<Jampiter> Hi
<coreymon77> !hi | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jampiter> What's the name of the package for the screensavers
<Jampiter> ?
<coreymon77> cant you just search it?
<Jampiter> In adept?
<coreymon77> yup
<Jampiter> Why isn't it showing most of the packages?
<coreymon77> what do you mean by that
<Jampiter> It shows about a tenth of what synaptic shows
<Jampiter> Hey Ben
<Jampiter> Synaptic > Adept
<coreymon77> both of them suck
<Jampiter> Although I normally just Apt-get stuff
<coreymon77> i just stick with apt
<coreymon77> apt-cache search
<Jampiter> Adepts's REALLY unstable, that's my problem with it
<Jampiter> You can search in apt-get?
<coreymon77> command line is better than both
<Cole_Chamber> hello ALL
<coreymon77> anything you can do in adept you can do in apt
<coreymon77> apt-cache search
<cosmofield> Hi ^_^
<Jampiter> Wait, this changes EVERYTHING!
<Cole_Chamber> hello jampiter
<Jampiter> Apt > Chuck Norris
<Rioting_pacifist> aptitude search is also good, infact i usually use aptitude over apt-get as it acomidates for mistakes better
<Jampiter> Hey Ben
<Jampiter> Is aptitude with Kubuntu as standerd?
<coreymon77> aptitude is also a command line thing
<coreymon77> theres nothing to have
<Cole_Chamber> hello jampiter
<coreymon77> Cole_Chamber: can we help you?
<Jampiter> Hey Eustace - how be the times?
<Cole_Chamber> the times are well
<Rioting_pacifist> is it possible to install ubuntu to a second partition without using a CD or a wired network?
<coreymon77> Rioting_pacifist: and why would you need to do that exactly?
<Rioting_pacifist> because i would like to do that, mainly because my cd drive is dodge and i only have a wireless internet connection atm
<Rioting_pacifist> im on kubuntu atm but want to install the alpha to my spare partition
<coreymon77> there might be, not that i know of though
<Jampiter> Cole_Chamber: What can I do for you?
<Rioting_pacifist> would unpacking the iso to a partion work?
<coreymon77> Rioting_pacifist: are you a developer
<Cole_Chamber> Jampiter: HELLO
<Rioting_pacifist> nope, but im not doing much this week so was going to test it
<coreymon77> Cole_Chamber: no need for the caps
<Cole_Chamber> coreymon77: i'm sorry, im experimenting
<Jampiter> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<coreymon77> Rioting_pacifist: linux alphas are extremely extremely unstable, so, i personally wouldnt suggest it unless you want to help develop and test it
<Jampiter> !install Cole_Chamber
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jampiter> Why did this work for other people?
<Jampiter> !install | Cole_Chamber
<ubottu> Cole_Chamber: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Rioting_pacifist> thats what im looking to do, im aware of the instability thats why i dont want it as my primary instalation
<Cole_Chamber> !install | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Cole_Chamber> !install | Jampiter
<Cole_Chamber> !install | Jampiter
<Cole_Chamber> !install | Jampiter
<Freddy2> ..
<coreymon77> Cole_Chamber: please do not do that
<Cole_Chamber> sorry
<coreymon77> Cole_Chamber: can we help you with anything
<coreymon77> ?
<what_if> should I install kubuntu with kde3 or the kde4 remix? Is kde 4 ready for every day use ?
<coreymon77> what_if: depends what you want
<Cole_Chamber> i actually have a serious question
<Jampiter> Isn't Intrepid gonna be 4 only?
<what_if> coreymon77: I want kde 4 but not if it is unstable
<Jampiter> KDE4 > KDE3
<coreymon77> what_if: cutting edge but still some bugs=kde4, absolute rock solid stability=kde 3
<Freddy2> feature-missing=kde4
<what_if> coreymon77: I can install kde3 and kde4 on the same system... right? just switch to kde3 if stability is a problem
<Rioting_pacifist> what_if: last time i checkes (a while ago) the kde4 on 8.04 wasnt great, 8.10 will probably ship with alot of kde4 apps but still use kde3 to fill gaps
<coreymon77> what_if: not if you install the remix
<Rioting_pacifist> both use the same package manager, why cant you install kde3 from kde4?
<coreymon77> what_if: my suggestion is to install the kde 3 one and then try kde4 from there
<what_if> coreymon77: so... install the "regular" kde version then I can apt-get kde4 and still have kde3? If I understand correctly...
<coreymon77> Rioting_pacifist: the remix makes it much harder to use alongside eachother
<coreymon77> what_if: yes, for now
<what_if> coreymon77: thank you. will do
<Cole_Chamber> coreymon77: i used WINE to install a windows program, but i cant find it anywhere! how do i install a windows program so its useable in kubuntu?
<coreymon77> what program?
<Darkrift2> what_if, i tried that and it failed horribly
<Cole_Chamber> final draft
<what_if> Darkrift2: really? what was the problem(s) you had ?
<Darkrift2> kde 4 died on me and then killed my kdm
<Darkrift2> left me having to login via command line and "startx" to start kde3 after i uninstalled kde4
<Darkrift2> now i dont mind, id rather command line login, but that wasnt the desired effet
<Darkrift2> then all my kde apps were replaced by kde4 apps, and i cant get them to reinstall correctly and the kde4 versions dont work properly in kde3
<what_if> Darkrift2: hmmm, that would not be fun. you installed the "normal" version of 8.04 kubuntu then installed kde4... right ?
<Darkrift2> yes
<Darkrift2> it worked great for a few hours
<what_if> Darkrift2: lol
<Darkrift2> then i chnged some settings for my taskbar etc, and it locked up, had to reboot and kdm kept failing
<Darkrift2> so i tried to reinstall kdm after removing kde4 and it kept failing, so i just removed it from auto start
<Darkrift2> some ppl told me not to do it, but i wanted to try it anyways, but not be limited to it
<what_if> Darkrift2: I dont want to go through all that, lol
<Darkrift2> id recommend you try kde4 using a live cd, then when you are ready for it, install the kde4 version of kubuntu
<Darkrift2> also keep in mind, my issues might have been hw related (video card settings etc), so it might work great for you... just telling you MY story
<what_if> Darkrift2: well. I am upgrading my laptop which is not strictly nessecery as I have a desktop. So I will try it
<oddysey> i went with kde4 for a moment, but when I tried removing it, it hosed my system pretty seriously
<Darkrift2> gl
<oddysey> had to remove kubuntu-desktop and kdm and then reinstall
<Cole_Chamber> any help with installing final draft, a windows program, to linux so its in a 100% useable fashion?
<oddysey> not familiar with the program
<Cole_Chamber> its a screenplay writing program, small time but fantastic
<oddysey> interesting
<oddysey> so wine isn't working as is
<Cole_Chamber> well it works, i.e. it installs. but where is it? it says its installed to the windows partition but i cant find it there
<oddysey> i know you can substitute actual windows dlls from a windows disk for the stuff the wine comes with
<oddysey> sometimes wine has several c: drives per say
<Cole_Chamber> i should probs make you aware of the fact that im a complete beginner
<oddysey> there'll be one under /root and another under you own home directory
<oddysey> i'm not much further ahead than you
<jussi01> Cole_Chamber: you may also want to check out celtx http://celtx.com/overview.html
<Cole_Chamber> well i went into the C drive through dolphin, but nothing happened
<oddysey> sort of the blind leading the blind
<oddysey> do this
<oddysey> goto a konsole
<Cole_Chamber> i tried celtx, but, as a newbie, im a little inadequate on the installation front of things
<oddysey> and type find -name "and the name of the program"
<oddysey> so the cmd would be something like
<oddysey> find -name screenplay
<oddysey> or whatever the program .exe file is
<oddysey> make sure you run find from the root dir
<oddysey> which means you should type cd /
<oddysey> cd /
<oddysey> to get to root first
<mario> =)
<mario> muajaj
<DexterF> hi
<mario> hi
<oddysey> yo
<mario> nice
<mario> hemoso
<DexterF> how do I make dpolhin and konqueror display preview images of videos?
<mario> :P
<oddysey> good question
<Cole_Chamber> im new to kubuntu, a recently converted windows fiend
<Darkrift2> someone told me how about a year ago, but it sounded like an extreme pita
<Darkrift2> something about changing the mime type a little and editing soem configs
<jussi01> Cole_Chamber: have you tried celtx?
<oddysey> he said he didn't have much luck with celtx
<oddysey> Cole_Chamber any luck with those commands i gave you
<oddysey> ?
<oddysey> i gotta say, i love kubuntu
<oddysey> i was a debian addict from the start
<Cole_Chamber> no finds :(
<oddysey> well then it didn't install properly, or perhaps it's hidden
<oddysey> does anyone know how to use find to find hidden files as well
<Cole_Chamber> oddysey: didnt find anything
<oddysey> Cole_Chamber: i think it might because it's under a hidden folder
<oddysey> not sure though
<oddysey> let me check something
<oddysey> rb
<Cole_Chamber> oddysey: i searched those too...nothing
<oddysey> well then it seems like wine didn't do it's job after all
<oddysey> perhaps a reinstall of wine will fix the problem
<oddysey> do you know how to handle that?
<Cole_Chamber> is that easy to do via apt-get?
<JackWinter> anyone have a reccomendation for an imaging program ?  am about to do install a backport on my root partition, and might be a good idea to make a backup first :)
<oddysey> yes
<oddysey> it is easy
<oddysey> CC: sudo apt-get remove wine
<oddysey> or sudo apt-get autoremove '.*wine*.'
<oddysey> will remove everything
<oddysey> and then the opposite to install
<oddysey> sudo apt-get install wine
<oddysey> and that should take care of it
<Cole_Chamber> ok am doin it now
<jussi01> JackWinter: dd is very simple...
<Cole_Chamber> done...retry install?
<JackWinter> jussi: i've seen dd mentioned very often, but don't know how to use it.  will google for isntructions
<oddysey> yes do the install
<oddysey> actually
<oddysey> you need to setup wine first
<jussi01> JackWinter: no probs. Id help, but Im just off to bed.
<jussi01> nini!
<Cole_Chamber> is there a site with instructions? am off to bed now
<oddysey> goto the menu at the bottom there is a selection of system settings
<JackWinter> jussi01: so am i :)
<oddysey> one is to configure wine
<oddysey> give me your email
<oddysey> and i'll email you one
<Cole_Chamber> omegacrisis@hotmail.com
<oddysey> got it
<oddysey> i'll get you something good, thorough, and easy to follow
<Cole_Chamber> thanks :D
<oddysey> don't give up on linux, ut's not that bad once you get over the learning curve
<oddysey> welcome :)
<Cole_Chamber> i dont intend to give up :P after a week, its kicked windows' arse many times
<JackWinter> Cole_Chamber: if you go to winehq, there is a link to add their depositories to adept.  that way it's easy to update to the latest wine too
<Cole_Chamber> ah cool...thanks all! am off to bed now! byee!
<Colonel_Panic> For some reason, I'm having trouble getting Kubuntu Hardy to recognize USB devices
<Colonel_Panic> they won't mount when I plug them in, and when I try to mount them manually it tells me they don't exist.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: have you checked dmesg to see if it's actually seeing them being plugged in?
<Carla1989> Hello. It seems that the HDD has gone bad and I can not boot up my laptop. Is there a way to start up using Kubuntu?
<di48lo> I just changed my colours in Kubuntu and now my firefox is still dark grey?
<Carla1989> !help
<Colonel_Panic> LeeJunFan: What should I be looking for in this output from dmesg?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: something similar to usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11 - you can run this "dmesg | grep usb" to filter your results to those containing USB events.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: you can boot with an install CD. If your HD is dead you won't be able to boot with that no matter what OS you use.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: It's saying "Insert System Disk in Drive. Press any key when ready" at the boot up. So I am assuming that the HD has gone bad.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Does that mean I must find a working HD for my laptop first, before attempting an kubuntu installation.
<Colonel_Panic> Hmmm... I just did ps -u root and I don't see dbusd running
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: could be a number of things though. Check your cables, power, IDE or SATA. If you've been in your BIOS settings lately make sure those didn't get changed to disable the HD.
<Colonel_Panic> there's something else in there, called "ksuspend_usbd". What is that?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I'll check it now.
<Colonel_Panic> Why would dbus not be running?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: might also be that the bootsector got corrupted and just need to re-install grub.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: dunno, might be worth looking in /var/log/syslog for clues on that.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: or try starting it now and see if it errors anywhere. sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: How do I do that? I don't have a floppy drive in my laptop so I can't possibly try booting from a recovery disk.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: you can use an install CD as a recovery disc
<Colonel_Panic> * system message bus already started; not starting.
<Colonel_Panic> weird
<Firestorm> NOW THEN, anybody wanna help out with my wireless issue?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: That's awesome. I have it already with me. What's the next step..
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: ksuspend is supposed to be there, part of kernel.
<Colonel_Panic> LeeJunFan: What should I be looking for in /var/log/syslog ?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: just a sec. Lemme see if I can find a webpage to save time.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Sure, I understand you've other hungry people, ready to eat you up. :)
<RiotingPacifist> i tried removing my seperate /tmp partition assuming that it would just start working as part of / instead but now i can only startx as root
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Thanks, I will have a look at it right now.
<Colonel_Panic> want me to pastebin my fstab file?
<LeeJunFan> RiotingPacifist: do you have /tmp still? and are it's permissions drwxrwxrwt when you ls -ld /tmp ?
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: I wonder if dbus has a lockfile, just a sec.
<RiotingPacifist> LeeJunFan: its now drwxr-xr-x
<RiotingPacifist> should i chmod to 777 and then try?
<LeeJunFan> RiotingPacifist: chmod a+rwxt /tmp
<LeeJunFan> RiotingPacifist: I think that should do it.
<Colonel_Panic> My syslog file: http://pastebin.ca/1202142
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Just wanted to add that my laptop never had kubuntu installed. It had windows xp and I have not used this laptop in months and now that I wanted to use it, it's giving these errors. So I suppose, The link you gave me would still work for my case.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: I don't see anything useful in there, just NetworkManager trying to use dbus.
<Colonel_Panic> My /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.ca/1202146
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: those are to re-install the linux bootloader. If your HD actually works then you can install kubuntu and you wont' need to worry about following those steps.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: Try to install and see what happens I guess, since it's a laptop there probably aren't any cables actually, so it's more likely the HD is actually dead if you can't install kubuntu to it.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Okie, so my objective is to re-install the linux bootloader.
<RiotingPacifist> that worked thx LeeJunFan.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: if only XP was ever on that drive then there's no re-installing to do. Just try to install kubuntu as normal, if the HD works then it'll just be a normal install.
<Rekla_je_zagrli_> what is prob ?
<LeeJunFan> RiotingPacifist: yer welcome.
<Colonel_Panic> any idea what could be the cause of thi?
<skyjumper> so i changed the DPI in ~/.kde/share/config/kcmfonts but it's not applying the changes...
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I tried installing but before completing the setup, and after I specified the boot/swap partitions.. it gave an error and quit the setup. But at least it let me see the deaktop and work on it for a while.
<skyjumper> how do you apply that / set DPI to something other than 96 or 120?
<passw0rd> hi all
<Colonel_Panic> I saw some things on the Web about a bug in Kubuntu Hardy that prevented USB devices from mounting
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Then just now I checked the Kubuntu CD for errors, and when the test finished - it actually reported one error but it did not specify what was the error.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: not sure. Are you sure dbus isn't running?  try 'pidof dbus-daemon' and see if it returns any #'s.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Should I try burning another CD for Kubuntu Installation?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: yeah, I wouldn't recommend installing from a corrupt CD.
<LImejson> install Ubuntu is better for laptop
<LImejson> :p
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: it's possible it's something that wouldn't matter, but it's also possible you end up either not being able to install or with a machine that wont' boot after.
<Firestorm> How is Ubuntu better for a laptop?
<Firestorm> Or did you mean an underpowered one maybe
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: The ever surprising Kubuntu! While I was chatting here, the CD was in the drive and now I am on the Kubuntu Desktop! What just happened? I did not even press any button, or chosen any option.
<Colonel_Panic> I don't see dbusd in here: http://pastebin.ca/1202153
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Now that I am on the desktop, is there any utility that I can use to check errors on my HD?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: it boots to a useable desktop which runs entirely from the CD w/o using the HD. From there you can install the system to the HD.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: well, there is no dbusd, dbus-launch and dbus-daemon, but yeah - you have neither of those either.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: you could try to read from it I suppose.
<Colonel_Panic> what can I do about this?
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: I don't understand why dbus would say it's already running.
<Colonel_Panic> yeah...
<Colonel_Panic> would restarting with a new session help?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Sure, I'll try to search online if Kubuntu does provide some command to check HD errors
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: cd /var/run/dbus and see if there's a pidfile there.
<passw0rd> can i help me?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: problem is that it had XP on it, there are ways to mount XP, but I don't think there's anything to fix NTFS filesystems.
<Colonel_Panic> pid  system_bus_socket
#kubuntu 2008-09-14
<LeeJunFan> rm pid, then try to start dbus again /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I really don't want anything restored from XP. I just need a clean installation of Kubuntu on my laptop, if my HD allows it.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: then I'd simply try to install kubuntu, if the HD is really damaged you won't get far.
<Colonel_Panic> LeeJunFan: Would rebooting and starting a new session maybe fix this?
<Colonel_Panic> BRB rebooting
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: you could try, but if dbus think's it's already running because that pid file is there, it's going to fail again on boot.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I totally understand that I should burn a new install CD without any errors and try installing it. But for now, I am looking for some utility for "Disk Checking" in Kubuntu. Something has to be there like the DOS command we used to have in Windows.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Something like "Scandisk" option in Windows.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I found it! "sudo badblocks -s -v /dev/sda1"
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Hats off to Kubuntu! :)
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: cool.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: There were two partitions, I think so. How do I ensure that I check for all of the partitions? Right now it's running for sda1.
<LeeJunFan> depends on how it's partitioned, 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' will list partitions
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: all of them?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: I'd imagine you could just check the whole drive with badblocks /dev/sda
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: As I told you earlier that I tried creating a boot/swap partition while I was trying to install Kubuntu, but the installation did not succeed. So I am not sure, if those partitions need to be scanned too.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: considering you don't seem to have a bootsector that's readable that's a good idea anyway, because checking individual partitions will not check the part of your HD which holds the bootsector.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Oh really? I would try that, once after sda1 finishes.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: I'd just ctrl-c that one you have running and start over with /dev/sda
<LeeJunFan> since /dev/sda will scan the whole drive you're really going to be scanning sda1 twice if you let it go.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: It seems useble desktop only has a read-only access to my HD but that should not matter as we're only checking for the errors, not trying to fix them.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Okay, let me cancel it, and go for sda.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: if you're using sudo then it has r/w access.
<LeeJunFan> it needs r/w because badblocks reads and writes data to the HD to make sure it's stable. That bad CD you have might be the reason it failed.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Yes, you were right! :) Earlier it was checking 37608132 size (for sda1), but now it is checking 39070070 (for sda)!
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Oh, that could be the case. It says "Checking for bad blocks (read-only test)"
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: oh, r/w test is an option.
<LeeJunFan> good though, read only will be a lot faster.
<Carla1989> I would imagine so, yes.
<LeeJunFan> If that works then just install kubuntu from a verified error-free CD and you should be all set.
<Carla1989> Yep, It has already checked 8.5/39
<Carla1989> Must I tell you, I was so dissapointed earlier from not being able to check my HD for any errors -- that I thought of going for a new one simply trashing the old one.
<Carla1989> But if there are no errors, I would not buy a new one!
<Carla1989> :)
<Carla1989> There is another possibility though. If HD does not have any errors, I have to find some other source.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: if the HD doesn't have any errors then it's likely that the installation failed because the CD was corrupt. When the installation failed it may have left your HD w/o a boot sector, that's all.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: omg! w/o a boot sector? You mean corrupted it, in some sense? If that's the case, are there steps to re-install the boot sector like it was before?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: that would be re-done during installation.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: the problem is that you have a 1/2 installed system. If you put your old boot sector back that would be XP's, which would try to boot to the kubuntu installation on your HD, wouldn't work.
<Carla1989> Oh, so in the meanwhile - I'll just get another bootable CD done on this laptop (one which is working perfectly).
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: right, just make sure you have a good CD and try again.
<Carla1989> What software do you use for burning bootable CD's?
<Carla1989> These are all good CD's, infact brand new box I opened last week.
<Carla1989> There must have been some fault, with me burning them incorrectly.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: I think there's a free program for windows called cdburn or something, lemme see if I can find it. I haven't used windows for anything except games in about 11 years.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Oh, that'll be superrr
<LeeJunFan> Unless I'm fixing someone elses broken windows system. :)
<Carla1989> Haha, like in this case.
<HollowPoint> deepburner works on windows and is free
<Carla1989> Deepburner, is it? Does it involve nerdy steps to be followed when burning a "bootable" CD?
<Carla1989> If I can remember, we get an ISO image after we download it from kubuntu website.
<Carla1989> What do I do afterwards?
<HollowPoint> if you call selecting a burnable image from within the program and clicking ok nerdy I suppose then yeah lol
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: yeah, HollowPoint has one there, imgburn was the one I was thinking about. http://www.imgburn.com/
<Carla1989> Haha, okay then I am that much nerdy myself.
<Carla1989> So which one have you used for burning bootable ISO's
<LeeJunFan> when you are burning an iso image you don't have to worry about it being bootable. That's in the iso
<HollowPoint> thankfully the Linux ISO's are bootable by nature, if you create a data CD and copy the image over it looses it's bootable properties, if you select the option to burn an iso image then select said image it will burn properly and remain bootable
<LeeJunFan> I haven't burned a CD on windows in a LONG time.
<HollowPoint> unfortunately I still have to use Windows at work occassionally, although that contract is ending soon and my business revolves mostly around Linux
<Carla1989> Oh my god, really? I always thought, we have to get the CD bootable by doing some "nerdy" things. But it looks like I was wrong
<HollowPoint> in the old days you had to, but these days it's built into the iso
<mcludoboss> français??
<HollowPoint> you just have to remember to choose the option to burn an existing iso file and not create a data cd
<Colonel_Panic> OK I can't figure out why dbus isn't starting when I log in
<favro> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Darkrift2> nethack could be a decent game if it had any decent documentation... for a 20 year old game, im surprised 10+ searches on google for how to equip an item all point to useless junk
<Colonel_Panic> Is there some conf file I can edit to fix this?
<zabbadapp> Carla1989: for burning an iso or any cd on windows: http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/  (open source windows software)
<Colonel_Panic> aren't there like a gazillion different versions of nethack?
<Colonel_Panic> anyway, Usurper is a much better game anyway
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: try this - 'sudo pidof dbus-daemon' and make sure it returns nothing.
<Colonel_Panic> I got 2 numbers as a response
<Colonel_Panic> one sec... lemme try something else
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: then dbus is running
<Colonel_Panic> hah! OK dbus IS running
<Colonel_Panic> something else must be causing the problem
<LeeJunFan> so there's some other unknown reason your externals aren't being recognized.
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: try 'lsusb' and see if your HD is listed on the USB bus.
<Carla1989> zabbadapp: Have you used this software yourself? Because if you haven't, I've already started downloading imageburn, suggested by LeeFanJun
<MySQL_dumkopf> herro, I for some raisin have the option to shut off my computer. I also noticed that I'm no longer prompted for my credentials with a pretty login window, I'm dropped to a command line and have to "startx" to get my desktop.
<LeeJunFan> I know imageburn is popular and easy, from others who've recommended it, but I've not used it myself. It has a checking feature so you can verify the CD btw :)
<MySQL_dumkopf> don't have the option*
<HollowPoint> MySQL_dumkopf: that doesn't sound good. Which version of Kubuntu are you using and when did this start happening? Do you remember making any large changes before this happened the first time?
<MySQL_dumkopf> HollowPoint, yeah, I'm on Kubuntu 3.5.8, I had 4.0 installed (I'm on Gutsy) and I removed KDE 4.0 and this started happening heh
<zabbadapp> Carla1989: yes, briefly ... but I'm sure imgburn works as well ... is it also open source?
<LeeJunFan> MySQL_dumkopf: then kdm4 is trying to be started and isn't there any more.
<HollowPoint> you need to re-install kdm for kde3.5.9
<HollowPoint> 3.5.8*
<LeeJunFan> MySQL_dumkopf: the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager holds information as to which display manager to start on boot, it needs to be changed to point to /usr/bin/kdm
<HollowPoint> although actually it's probably still there, just isn't being pointed to,
<MySQL_dumkopf> well, I'm able to shutdown/power off at the command line and start it via the command line so it's not a BIG problem, thought it would be an easy fix :)
<HollowPoint> there ya go
<zabbadapp> Carla1989: (looking at the homepage) i see that imgburn looks pretty good, i'm sure it will serve you well.
<LeeJunFan> MySQL_dumkopf: just open it with a text editor and change it. save it, then start kdm with - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<LeeJunFan> or just reboot
<HollowPoint> or reboot for a completely clean start,
<MySQL_dumkopf> danke herr LeeJunFan :) I've made the changes, I shall restart
<HollowPoint> you keep getting there before me LeeJunFan lol
<pekuja> I'm trying to download the KDE 4 remix ISO, but all the links seem to be broken. is that not available anymore?
<HollowPoint> are you already on kubuntu with KDE3.5.9?
<pekuja> no
<pekuja> I'm doing a fresh install
<Colonel_Panic> LeeJunFan: Here's my /etc/fstab file: http://www.pastebin.ca/1202184
<HollowPoint> fair enough, well to be perfectly honest I did a VM install of KDE4 Remix the other day and I STILL had to upgrade it to KDE4.1 via adding the appropriate repos to /etc/apt/sources.list so I'd suggest just a fresh install of Kubuntu normal, then add the repo and upgrade to KDE4.1
<HollowPoint> or install alongside 3.5.*
<pekuja> ok, I guess that's ok
<pekuja> the links should probably be taken down. there are links to a "beta" directory on mirrors, but none seem to have that
<HollowPoint> the links were working the other day so I'm not sure why thats happening
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: you shouldn't need usb devices in fstab, did you try lsusb?
<mcludoboss> fr
<Colonel_Panic> no... I just added that today
<Colonel_Panic> I was going to delete that line
<LeeJunFan> run lsusb and see if you see your hd's.
<mcludoboss> I want the server adress for french please
<mcludoboss> I want the server adress for french please
<HollowPoint> #kubuntu-fr
<mcludoboss> thanks!
<HollowPoint> np
<Carla1989> Looks like it has started scanning bigger chunks, going very fast now. 24/39 done.
<pekuja> HollowPoint, well on the download page, if you select KDE 4 remix, it just downloads the regular version anyways
<HollowPoint> interesting
<Colonel_Panic> LeeJunFan: What's lsusb?
<pekuja> now where did I see that "beta" link...
<LeeJunFan> Colonel_Panic: it's a shell command that lists what's attached to the USB ports.
<HollowPoint> well as I said earlier pekuja the remix isn't much use anyway as you still have to sit there for half an hour or more updating to KDE4.1 so may as well install Kubuntu with KDE3.5.* and upgrade/install alongside KDE4.1 from the repo
<pekuja> HollowPoint, ok
<LeeJunFan> I agree with that.
<pekuja> HollowPoint, well I guess the point would be that I wouldn't get two copies of KDE
<sgallinger> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sgallinger> !cls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cls
<sgallinger> how come vlc won't play wmv files ?
<pekuja> HollowPoint, 4.0 would upgrade to 4.1, but 3.5 is in separate packages, right?
<HollowPoint> yeah it would be another option to boot into from KDM
<MySQL_dumkopf> LeeJunFan, that worked wonderfully, thanks!
<HollowPoint> you would still have both installed
<pekuja> yeah
<pekuja> extra clutter
<HollowPoint> true
<LeeJunFan> pekuja: yeah, you'd have to remove 3.5 after.
<christoph> hi togehter
<HollowPoint> sgallinger: does anything on your system play wmv files? i.e. mplayer?
<pekuja> at least apt-get is pretty good at removing big sets of packages these days
<LeeJunFan> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HollowPoint> IMHO next to portage (Gentoo) Aptitude is the best package manager out there
<christoph> apt-egt is better
<LeeJunFan> okay, well, I'm out for a while, good luck Colonel_Panic and Carla1989 - ttyl.
<HollowPoint> laters LeeJunFan
<christoph> is there any chance to get an Epson 5590 run on a 64-bit system?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> christoph: sure its not a hp?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Thanks for your help. :)
<christoph> @action no epson
<christoph> but 4490
<ActionParsnip> ok let me check
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705566
<HollowPoint> hi ActionParsnip hows things?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: not bad, just having another slog at gentoo for laughs
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: my am2 semperon64 3000 isnt so hot for compiles
<Carla1989> Is it true that there is rivalry between debian and kubuntu? A friend of mine told me.
<Fieldy> not that i'm aware of
<HollowPoint> I gave up on Gentoo a while back, did three system installs within 4 weeks of 2008.0 being released, one using ~x86, one without and one fully stable, I managed to break all 3
<ActionParsnip> Carla1989: theres no rivalry anywhere except for sad fanboys
<Carla1989> ActionParsnip: Okay. :)
<christoph> @action - thnk a lot. but ie done these tutorial for my 32-bit system. Now I have 64-Bit.
<HollowPoint> Carla1989: *Ubuntu is derrived from Debian, the *Ubuntu family of releases is far more suited for desktops and new users than Debian is
<ActionParsnip> Carla1989: if it works for you, use it. same with mac or windows
<ActionParsnip> Carla1989: what other people use on their system doesnt affect you so dont sweat it
<christoph> some keys of my keyboard are dead - sorry
<Carla1989> ActionParsnip: Yes, I understand that. Looks like Kubuntu just saved me $100 for a new HD.
<ActionParsnip> christoph: most are generic
<kathy>  hello,  anyone able send files direct with kopete or pidgin...neither are working under msn
<ActionParsnip> kathy: mine doesnt work but i just ask folks to upload to my ftp :D
<kathy> it used work.  know what problem is?
<christoph> I know, but iscan is only as an 32-bit version available.
<ActionParsnip> kathy: its broken, you have both pieces. Ive not looked into it but you may be able to websearch a remedy
<HollowPoint> kathy I use aMSN instead, I don't have problems sending files through MSN with it where I did with Kopete
<ActionParsnip> christoph: yuo can install 32bit libs ;)
<christoph> okay. I try it. Thanks a lot.
<Carla1989> Okay, the badblocks test completed just now and there were no errors. Should I just go ahead and install Kubuntu and hope for it to fix my Boot Sector progam too? LeeJunFan mentioned that interrupted Kubuntu setup program may have left my HD without a boot sector and a fresh install would fix it.
<ActionParsnip> Carla1989: you can reinstall grub if your boot sector is damaged
<HollowPoint> Carla1989: I take it you've formatted the drive and run a disk check which has now reported no errors? If so then yeah fresh install of Kubuntu should be all good, are you wanting it to dualboot wit hWindows?
<Fieldy> !kernel upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel upgrade
<Fieldy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kathy> I give amsn try..i have it installed..thanks
<HollowPoint> np
<Carla1989> Just to repeat the long story: I wanted to use this laptop after so many months but it wouldn't boot my XP. So I tried installing Kubuntu and it was interrupted in between on account of an error on the install CD that I burnt. Afterwards it wouldn't boot and give "Please insert drive in the system, Press any key when done" errors. So I thought my HD has gone bad but badblocks couldn't find anything.
<Carla1989> So I'll go ahead and install kubuntu from scratch - after burning a new CD with no errors, hopefully this time.
<Fieldy> hm. i see a kernel update in adept. it mentions "You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed." but when i look at linux-generic, there's no upgrade available. at this point i'm confused, how do i update my kernel?
<HollowPoint> that should work fine Carla1989, if you're wanting a dualboot then that should work also, just install XP first, then once installed you install Kubuntu and it'll give you the option to re-partition the drive and install alongside it, then you'll have both OS's with a boot menu
<HollowPoint> Fieldy: why do you need to upgrade your kernel?
<Fieldy> HollowPoint: i don't need to, i wish to
<HollowPoint> what version are you running at the moment?
<Fieldy> 2.6.24-19-generic
<Fieldy> oops. 19.36
<HollowPoint> well I'm using that exact same kernel and as far as I know it's the latest stable kernel for Kubuntu8.04, is there a specific reason you want to upgrade your kernel to something not certified as stable?
<Fieldy> i thought only stable stuff is displayed, now i'm really confused.
<Darkrift2> im not an expert at compiling, but arent there more commands required besides make? the make says its configuring and installing the app... makes it sound like thats all thats needed
<Fieldy> anyway no offense but i'm interested in performing this, not out of need but simple desire
<HollowPoint> have you enabled a backports repository or added an extra repo for third party software ?
<Fieldy> no
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do I need to install to get Java in Firefox?
<Darkrift2> install java, restart firefox
<HollowPoint> Darkrift2: ./configure then make then make install
<Darkrift2> !java
<christoph> Have a good night an thanks a lot. Bye bye
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<HollowPoint> CoJaBo-Eee: You can close Firefox down, open the adept manager, search for mozilla and you'll see java-nonfree or something near the top of the list, install that then start Firefox up
<Fieldy> !smp
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Fieldy> ah okay generic does support smp. right on.
<christoph> It works fin with the 32bit libs
<ActionParsnip> christoph: sweet
<christoph> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> christoph: np bro
<HollowPoint> hows the gentoo install going ActionParsnip?
 * ActionParsnip thinks compiling kernel modules takes too long
<HollowPoint> lol are you timing the compile?
<ActionParsnip> cant be bothered
<HollowPoint> lmao
<ActionParsnip> its been about 4 songs on kerrang
<ActionParsnip> so about 20 odd mins
<HollowPoint> I'm tempted to do another Gentoo install in a VM but we get charged per MB for bandwidth out here so I'm reluctant to use a gig (Granted is only $1 but I have better stuff to use that GB of data for lol)
<ActionParsnip> i have no cap :D
<HollowPoint> I miss being in the UK and having an 8MB download with no limits :'(
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: s'what i got
<Fieldy> !nvidia
<ActionParsnip> plud virginmedia have gentoo stuff on their servers :)
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CoJaBo-Eee> Darkrift2: Ok, does that install the stand-alone JVM and plugin at once?
<Darkrift2> dont remember
<HollowPoint> yeah I know, that's where I download from when installing Gentoo, I'm in NZ so am on the opposite side of the world yet Virgin Medias servers are the fastest ones even from here
<Darkrift2> been a few weeks, but it should say on that site
<HollowPoint> God bless Richard Branson
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: wowser
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: smart guy :D
<christoph> Have good night - bye bye
<ActionParsnip> peace ou christoph
<ign0ramus> hey all.  i just noticed that upon startup, i am loading all startup scripts twice ('setting up preliminary keymap', 'preparing restricted drivers', etc).  is this a hang-on from upgrading from Gutsy?  And how do i stop it?
<HollowPoint> ign0ramus: have you just installed KDE4 or something?
 * ActionParsnip thinks HollowPoint has got it nailed
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: i did about three months ago...
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: what do i need to uninstall to stop this?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: kde4 startup is in ~/.kde4/share/autostart
<HollowPoint> have you confirmed that your system is fully up to date?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: kde3.5 autorun is in ~/.kde/Autorun
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: run update && upgrade every day
<HollowPoint> by this I mean you've installed the repos for KDE4 and confirmed it's updated to KDE4.1 and not KDE4.0?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: check the scripts arent in both as they may both get executed
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: oh, i don't know- i don't use the kde4
 * ActionParsnip uses fluxbox
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: i don't want any of the kde4 scripts at all... what can i safely rm?
<HollowPoint> just uninstall KDE4 then and set the KDM used back to KDM instead of KDM4
<HollowPoint> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<HollowPoint> grah ubottu you suck
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: cd ~/.kde4/share/Autostart
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: you can rm any stuff in there
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: id check what they are first (if there are any)
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip: no such file or directory
<Walzmyn> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<HollowPoint> I'd be careful with that though, make sure you're using the right kdm version, if you remove the autostart stuff without setting back to kdm you may have problems
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: what is the name of the kde4 package that i can purge?
<HollowPoint> ign0ramus: what if you just do cd ~/.kde4?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: i thout the autostart was for when the user logs in, not kdm
<HollowPoint> yeah it is action but I'm not all that convinced with kdm4, besides kdm is better anyway :D
<ign0ramus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46747/
<ActionParsnip> ive not used it to such an extent to compare, i use autologin stuffs so it doesnt get much of a lookin
<LinuxApe> last night
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: can i delete the entire folder?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: its in share you need to be
<HollowPoint> ign0ramus: I think you can mate, but I'd still set it back to use KDM rather than KDM4 as well before rebooting
<LinuxApe> last night's upgrade offered a new k3b, but when installed it now longer knows how to handle mp3's.  Anyone know about this?
<iss_student> How in KDE 4 can I verify I am running 4.1?
<HollowPoint> when you say it no longer knows how to handle mp3s what do you mean LinuxApe?
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: afaik, i am using kdm... how do i know for sure?
<HollowPoint> iss_student: what does your login screen look like?
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: i use persistent login
<LinuxApe> You get an error about not knowing how to handle this file type
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: haven't seen it in ages
<ActionParsnip> LinuxApe: change your file associations
<ActionParsnip> LinuxApe: if you run amarok and try to play an mp3 does it play ok?
<HollowPoint> ign0ramus:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager contains the details of which KDM you're using
<holycow>  i'm running kde4 in production.  i would like to make sure all kde3 related stuff is completely uninstalled.
<holycow> what is the best way to remove all remnants of kde3?
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: simply says /usr/bin/kdm
<HollowPoint> ign0ramus: then you're using kdm
<LinuxApe> ActionParsnip:  yes, amarok still plays mp3s
<HollowPoint> if you were using kdm4 it would say /usr/bin/kdm4
<ign0ramus> HollowPoint: k, thanks mate
<HollowPoint> holycow: you just wanting to get rid of clutter?
<juan> erm i killed my install, the / is fine AFAIK but the /boot is ruined, im working of an install on a second drive how can i make the /boot boot to my old /
<holycow> HollowPoint: yeah, also i want to force my self to depend on kde4 apps fully
<LinuxApe> Installing the new k3b removed a k3bmp3 library, but it also installed a new k3blib3 library or something, so I thought it was just a replacement.
<HollowPoint> I'd say backup your stuff, install KDE4 remix and upgrade to KDE4.1 through the repos, then you've got absolutely NO kde3 packages
<holycow> i need to look at putting together some sort of reverse metapackage for this, one that tracks kde package families and removes them upon request
<ActionParsnip> LinuxApe: then its file associations in your file manaer
<HollowPoint> probably quicker than getting rid of KDE3 packages that are already installed
<holycow> HollowPoint: reinstall from scratch?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: compiled kerenl. im gonna jet, peace y'all
<HollowPoint> I'd say it'd be worth it holycow if you're wanting to be completely dependant on kde4
<HollowPoint> safest way not to destroy your existing system
<holycow> HollowPoint: isn't there a way to remove a key library from kde3 and force the dpkg to remove most of kde3 to begin with?
<LinuxApe> ActionParsnip:  Not sure I get your meaning.  k3b uses file associations?  The error message says to use another program to convert the files to wav format, but that's a pain, k3b used to do it seemlessly
<HollowPoint> possibly but not one that I'm aware of. Put it this way I reckon the amount of time it would take to find out how to remove everything for KDE3 on your existing system would be double the time it would take to backup your data, re-install KDE4 remix and upgrade to KDE4.1
<HollowPoint> plus the factor of rendering your existing system useless if you make a mistake trying to remove KDE3 and end up removing both or something that KDE4 is reliant on seems a better idea to install from scratch
<holycow> yeah good point
<HollowPoint> LinuxApe: ActionParsnip is gone mate, his Gentoo kernel compiled so he had to go sort it
<Darkrift2> anyone seen this error and/or know how to fix it: make: git-rev-list: Command not found
<HollowPoint> what program are you trying to install Darkrift2?
<Darkrift2> 10 different ones, all nethack variants
<Darkrift2> all are failing, this one gives that error, then many more
<HollowPoint> roflmfao nice
<HollowPoint> sorry to say this Darkrift2 but "google is your friend" in this case
<Darkrift2> falcons eye/vultures eye
<HollowPoint> specific error by specific error :(
<Darkrift2> i googled, got tons of useless mailing list posts with nothing good in them
<Darkrift2> im about to just install the windows version using wine as pathetic as that is
<HollowPoint> yeah been there myself but are you googling the error or the program name?
<Darkrift2> mostly the error, but ive tried both
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm
<Darkrift2> im normally good at finding stuff like that on google
<Darkrift2> every forum i find with that error says they gave up on it
<HollowPoint> this one just has loads of useless crap though?
<HollowPoint> lmao that sounds like an omen to me then Darkrift2
<_2> google hates me.    i always get tons of useless blah about what i'm looking for,   either that our "did you spell it correctly?"     heh.
<_2> of course the fact that i'm usually doing something that no one else in their right mind does may have some thing to do with that
<_2> so waht is it we are trying to get to work anyway ?
<_2> what
<Darkrift2> where do i find the option to enable my nvidia drivers? used to be in system settings, but cant find it
<Darkrift2> found it
<Darkrift2> needs restart :(
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do I need to do to get Java in Firefox?
<_2> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<CoJaBo-Eee> I installed that, but it didn't give me the Java plugin in Firefox.
<_2> !find java-plugin
<ubottu> File java-plugin found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<_2> well.    !
<_2> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<_2> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java5-plugin (source: sun-java5): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<CoJaBo-Eee> Thanks,  its working now
<joshua__> can someone help me dual boot kubuntu hardy and arch linux (kubuntu on sda and arch on sdb)?
<joshua24> please?
<_2> joshua24 sda would be the disk not a partition, while i do install linux on partitionless disks most don't.    now what are you having trouble with exactly ?
<_2> joshua24 the most simple way i have found is to copy the kernel+initramfs pair to the /boot/ of the primary disk "sda" in your case and install the boot loader of choice there.
<_2> other options include letting the boot loader "bounce" to the next disk and have boot loaders on each disk.
<joshua24> 2, i getting help on arch linux, join #archlinux to hear i dont feel like retyping lol
<_2> as well as having a boot loader load all kernels from one location, while this is not the best methood.
<_2> joshua24 k.  standard proceedure would then be to withdraw your question here /
<joshua24> k
<joshua24> withdrawling
<_2> heh.     "im going to ask, but i really don't want you to answer..."     sheeze
<DarkriftX> i dont get it.... a 20 year old game, 500 variants and none of them install on modern systems?
<DarkriftX> and when they do, they are buggy as hell
<geek> lol
<geek> doom?
<DarkriftX> nethack
<_2> DarkriftX not so hard to understand.  most very old games "took over" the graphics, and modern systems don't allow that.
<_2> oh nethack  no graphics there then
<_2> !find nethack
<ubottu> Found: nethack-common, nethack-console, nethack-el, nethack-gnome, nethack-lisp (and 3 others)
<_2> the other three are "nethack-qt nethack-spoilers nethack-x11"
<_2> !info nethack-qt
<ubottu> nethack-qt (source: nethack): Text-based/Qt overhead view D&D-style adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-10.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 945 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<_2> is it possable to turn the backlight off on tosheba satalite a130 ?
<_2> sorry a135
<_2> well it must be.  closing the lid does it....
<geek> _2: shouldn't there be a hardware thing to do it, fn some button?
<_2> geek i'm sure there should be.  but i have tested every possable fn+ combination
<_2> nothing seems to affect display at all
<_2> geek "partial problem is 'ati'"
<_2> so i was wondering if there was a "kernel" way to do it...
<juan> is anybody else having problems with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ ?
<_2> woops i just flooded myself  out of existance.....
<_2> i must add that to my list of "never do this's"   ;/
<_2> never search your irclog from within your irc client   it's worse than "cat /dev/urandom"
<favro> juan: it opens ok here
<juan> yeah seams ok now, thx
<Mrunagi> can anyone help me figure out why kppp says no such device /dev/rfcomm0 when i try to connect using my bluetooth phone?
<HollowPoint> juan a couple of other people were having problems earlier downloading various different versions from all different mirrors, I think maybe some upgrades/maintainence might be happening at the moment
<Sixzero> Mrunagi: what kind of phone do you have?
<juan> might not be the best time to do a straight download then :s
<Mrunagi> samsung instinct
<Mrunagi> i know it has something to do with hcid and rfcomm.conf.....but i cant really figure it out
<_2> HollowPoint good call they do try to schedual that sort of thing at night and on the weakend
<Sixzero> Mrunagi: nice phone.  Who's your service provider?  Some of them like Verizon actually lock out a lot of Bluetooth features like OBEX that'll give you a lot of problems.
<Mrunagi> sprint......i unlocked the phone....it works i can do it in windows i just forgot how in kubuntu
<HollowPoint> <_2> problem is being in NZ it's not night for me, it's 1:45 in the afternoon here
<_2> HollowPoint heh  can't be middle of the night everywhere  ;/
<HollowPoint> very true _2 still annoying though
<HollowPoint> would be ok if we got decent internet down here but we don't. I miss the UK with 8Meg download and unlimited bandwidth caps etc
<HollowPoint> I get 4 Meg speeds here with $1 per GB of download
<_2> HollowPoint heh i get 2k down  ;/
<Sixzero> Mrunagi: can you see it when you run kbluemon?
<Mrunagi> i  know that it pairs, it just wont actually dial out......it gets as far as initializing modem
<Sixzero> Mrunagi: are you on kde3 or kde4?
<devo>  i was woundering is an ipod compatible with linux???
<devo>  i was woundering is an ipod compatible with linux???
<CoJaBo-Eee> devo: There are several ipod managers, but I have never used them
<duiu> Is there a skin for Amaok that makes it look more gnome-like?
<duiu> *Amarok
<_2> anyone know what might cause mc to not be able to execute commands ?
<_2> this is how i tested it after i noticed it didn't work correctly.   # echo boo
<_2> Press any key to continue...
<_2> could use # ls    or any other command,  none work.
<favro> mc = midnightcommander?
<_2> wait.  never mind.   it's the "SHELL=" variable not set correctly.     pfft.      i withdraw my question !
<favro> heh
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> mc iz TeH pwnZorz
<Denestria> used it eons ago as norton commander
<pekuja> mmm... KDE4.1...
<bleck> anyone have a google earth deb i could copy? (the googleearth-package to make it isn't working)
<pekuja> it's pretty
<bleck> pekuja: agreed.
<bleck> pekuja: and now stable :)
<pekuja> I'm not sure I like the main menu though... probably requires some getting used to
<MySQL_dumkopf> I had openoffice installed back when I was running Gnome, now that I'm running KDE 3/5/8, I no longer have it. Is there a special app for this?
<bleck> pekuja: I actually like it now, just make it a bit bigger
<_2> Denestria well it "was based on" norton commander, yes.  but there are some major differances.   the implimentation of "fish://" for example  and plain text extention files
<bleck> whats fish:// ?
 * _2 adds "export SHELL=/bin/sh"    to /etc/profile
<christhebliss> hi, sorry to ask but how do I receive a channellist for this server? ive never used irc before...
<pekuja> bleck, well it seems to be pretty nice but the Applications-menu specifically feels a little clunky to me
<pekuja> I guess the problem is that there's too much stuff in there to begin with
<pekuja> I'm sure this is pretty nice when I can use Favorites and Recently Used most of the time
<_2> bleck ssh file managment.  open konqueror and type in     fish:///user@hostname/     if you have an ssh account anywhere
<bleck> pekuja: yeah, I know what you mean, but I still prefer it to a hover-foldout menu.
<favro> christhebliss: http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<christhebliss> thanks favro
<bleck> _2: heh, thats cool.
<_2> err s_///_//_g
<pekuja> _2, way cool
<_2> indeed
<_2> and using it in mc from a console is kewlar still
<christhebliss> help
 * _2 thinks "don't you just love it when the kids come to linux..."
<Denestria> @christhebliss You forgot the slash. :)
<_2> lol
<christhebliss> haha sorry...
<_2> /help    :)))
<_2> /say /help    :)))
<christhebliss> ive found a basic command list for first time irc users, i guess ill be allright :) thanks anyway
<pekuja> _2, I've been using Linux for 10 years and I have used FUSE in the past. fish seems a whole lot handier though
<_2> pekuja it has it's disadvantages too     but generaly speaking yes it is.
<pekuja> well I can imagine. how does it handle multiple clients?
<geek> pekuja: different things ;p
<_2> if you try to fish a dir with more than 16k inodes in it, you'll have to find a way to externally kill the ls loop cause it just hangs.
<pekuja> geek, yeah I get that
<geek> fish is a protocol though SSH. Fuse is a whole IFS system
<pekuja> geek, well I mean sshfs with FUSE, really
<_2> internal field seperator ?
<_2> sshfs is ok too.    i like fish better when it's applicalbe
<_2> :s
<_2> echo "\"$IFS\""
<_2> set | grep IFS
<snude> hi
<snude> i have my alsadrivers configured. i can listen to music.  what program will let me record in mp3 format from the microphone.
<pekuja> Audacity? (there's probably a KDE alternative too though)
<_2> !mp3 | snude short answer might be, there are several.
<ubottu> snude short answer might be, there are several.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pekuja> hmn, I don't think mp3 really is the real issue here
<pekuja> I would think most recording programs can save to mp3, but what's a good program for doing that?
<_2> sox is cool for recording and playing from the cli.
<_2> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.0-5 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<_2> btw when using sox, the commands   "play <input>"   and   "rec <output>"   are used.
<_2> !info mp3c
<ubottu> mp3c (source: mp3c): MP3Creator - Creator for MP3/OGG-files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.29-2 (hardy), package size 193 kB, installed size 600 kB
<ubuntu> hi
<masterflex> hi
<_2> yes hello
<masterflex> thx
<pepinux> Saludos amigos linuxeros...
<_2> howdy pinguin people (:
<pepinux> hay algún experto por aquí que me pueda echar la mano con Hardy y las equis?
<pekuja> arh, why can't the menu item for Kontact say "E-Mail"?
<pepinux> alguien habla castellano por aquí?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pepinux> gracias ubottu voy pa' allá
<_2> comments on root user name other than root ?
<masterflex> sudo
<masterflex> soit clair 2
<masterflex> root = sudo
<_2> masterflex no.  sudo == switch users and do      as  su == switch users
<_2> masterflex root is the default user for both of those
<masterflex> thx for the infos
<_2> i'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on changing the name of root to something else ?
<masterflex> not yet
<masterflex> nice to meet you 2
<masterflex> are you a geek
<masterflex> ???????
<_2> nice to meet you also.
<masterflex> i have a question for you
<masterflex> 2
<_2> a geek ?  by what standard ?      to some i guess i am
<masterflex> i install java run and still
 * Denestria is laughing.
<_2> Denestria be nice    :)
<masterflex> i have error message on some site
<masterflex> that run jave
<_2> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<_2> maybe you need that ^ masterflex
<_2> or the version 5 which is same place
<masterflex> ok thx
<_2> i have to go.  later people.
<Denestria> @_2 night
<masterflex> see ya
<masterflex> bye
<mn> is there any way to loose KDE after installing ubuntu-desktop and get rid of the KDE login screen and make it the Gnome login screen basically turning it into Ubuntu?
<favro> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<favro> mn: ^^
<mn> ah sorry
<favro> mn: nothing to be sorry about :)
<mn> :)
<favro> mn: that's a link to a website about how to do what you want
<mn> yep
<mn> thnx much!
<mn> favro: it says S: Couldn't find package manager
<mn> E:*
<favro> one min :)
<mn> k
<favro> mn: what does  sudo apt-get autoclean   return?
<mn> the first three things in sudo apt-get install Done
<mn> know what I mean?
<mn> you still there favro?
<favro> mn: yep
<Carla1989> Why is that IP address of most of the people gets displayed when they're joining Kubuntu chat, but for a very few it's kinda masked. Do those people use some different chat software on Kubuntu?
<marchiato> good morning
<favro> Carla1989: they have a cloak - it's on freenodes' site
<bazhang> !cloak | Carla1989
<ubottu> Carla1989: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mn> marchiato:  what time zone are you in?
<Carla1989> bazhang, favro: thanks, I would like one for me. :)
<favro> mn: if you enter   adept   in konsole what happens?
<mn> Wait, shall I login on KDE right quick?  I'm on GNOME right now
<favro> mn: in gnome would work
<mn> mk
<mn> it says adept: command not found
<mn> sudo apt-get install adept says its already installed and the newest version though
<favro> k
<favro> mn: leave adept out of the command from that site - does it move on?
<mn> what do you mean leave it out?  remove anything with adept in it from the command?
<Carla1989> Somehow I always get "Failed to copy files; faulty CD/DVD or hard disk?" error while installing Kubuntu. Is this some kind of a bug?
<mn> favro: it keeps saying "Package [package] is not installed, so not romved" for every single package
<Carla1989> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810453 - Exactly like this
<favro> mn: I've gotta ask then if kde stuff is installed? - :)
<mn> yes.  I used the kubuntu liveCD for my linux install
<favro> mn: does   sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop work? - or is this kde4?
<ubuntu_> hi
<mn> favro: i had to go the difficult way and get kde4
<Carla1989> The setup was 89% complete
<mn> hi ubuntu_
<favro> mn: so you started with kubuntu-kde4? - the good folks in #kubuntu-kde4 will know about that
<Carla1989> .
<wers> how do I use compiz fusion on kde4?
<wers> i'm using the latest kde4 version from the PPA, btw
<BuildSmart> I've got ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) installed, I require the development kernel and I can't seem to find a howto that explains the process to someone new to ubuntu, I've got the source and the dependancies installed, can someone give me the quick build/install instructions that don't require having to configure anything?
<favro> !kde4 | wers
<ubottu> wers: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<wers> favro, how do i make compiz work on it?
<favro> wers:   Support in #kubuntu-kde4  -  was the important bit
<wers> thanks
<favro> BuildSmart: are you trying to build a new kernel?
<favro> np :)
<BuildSmart> yes, I need the 2.6.26-rc5 kernel
<BuildSmart> menuconfig is a little overwhelming cause I don't know half the answers to the questions.
<favro> there's a good how to on the forums - I'll find it
<BuildSmart> thnx.
<HollowPoint> BuildSmart: I wouldn't go into kernel compiling with an attitude of "that don't require having to configure anything" lol, that's not how compiling a kernel works. if you want to compile you're own kernel then you need to know what you're doing
<HollowPoint> I'd suggest installing Virtualbox on your existing machine and try installing gentoo into a virtual machine using the gentoo documentation, that'll teach you everything you need to know about compiling a kernel from sources
<HollowPoint> how come you need the development kernel anyway and more than that how come you can't just install it through apt?
<favro> BuildSmart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 - walks you through nicely - old but appropriate
<favro> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<matr1x> freedom isn't free, it costs a buck o five
<BuildSmart> at this time to continue development I must install the development kernel, this is a one time affair, it will never have to occur again and a complete education for kernel building isn't required, an explaination into the reason the existing kernel doesn't work is functionality, all I need are the general commands to build and install the kernel with as little work on my part as possible.
<BuildSmart> favro, thanks, I'll take a look at it.
<favro> np :)
<BuildSmart> favro, thank you but the instructions while not complicated are more involved than what I am told I need to do.  I'm told that I don't have to run any XXXconfig of any kind, all tools are already installed and apparently calling some script is supposed to build the kernel, I'm not knocking linux but if this is how it has to be done I can understand why developers wish to stay away form linux.
<favro> BuildSmart: it is the interface between you and some complicated hardware...
<BuildSmart> the hardware is not that complicated.
<BuildSmart> trust me...
<favro> if you use the ubuntu kernel as a start point you only have to change the setting relevant to your issue
<CoJaBo-Eee> join #firefox
<BuildSmart> not from a development standpoint.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Ugh, I jist did that twicxe "/
<CoJaBo-Eee> * :/
<BuildSmart> the b43 guys want me to apply my fixes to their code since I seem to be the only one who has resolved certain issues however, it requires the devel kernel and since there doesn't seem to be a no-brainer method of installing it (which they say 2-3 commands does the trick but wont explain or provide) it seems that I wont be providing any fixes, I do wish to thank you for your time though, you have been helpful.
<bleck> my system tray (the little icons near the time) has gone all corruptedey, is there any way to refresh it? (kde4)
<Sara22> can someone help me with installing the USB drive I bought to my ubuntu. it is wusb54gsc model.  is that compatible>?
<BuildSmart> sara is that a drive or a USB wireless adapter?
<bleck> it must be a wireless adapter, it says 54g
<Sara22> BuildSmart: its a usb wireless adapter.
<bleck> Sara22: plug it in, see if it works?
<bleck> Sara22: tail -f /var/log/messages
<bleck> Sara22: do that before plugging it in and see if it shows stuff
<Sara22> bleck: no I have not yet if it wasnt compatible i wasn't gonna open it.  will open it now
<bleck> Sara22: i see.
<CoJaBo> Trying to see if my other computer will beep: CoJaBo-Eee
<BuildSmart> check chipset, it may require a little more work, seems that comes in prism, prism2, zydas and realtek chipset based on version number.
<bleck> Sara22: well, i'm unsure about the store's return policy, but yeah, give it a go
<prexium01> Hey all.
<prexium01> This the room for server help?
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to keep my Kubuntu from locking up when running graphics apps?
<CoJaBo> Or at least recover from it?
<Sara22> it froze my internet or I would paste it so you could see bleck
<Sara22> can I paste it in here
<bleck> msg me with it if its long
<Sara22> thx bleck
<CoJaBo> The screen won't do anything except move the mouse, but its still playing the sound from the video and it won't stop :/
<bleck> or i think there's a #flood or something.
<bleck> Sara22: yeah cdc_ether
<bleck> Sara22: looks like its all good to go.
<CoJaBo> Any ideas?
<bleck> Sara22: I think you need to config your wireless networking now
<Sara22> bleck: ok but the light on it is not on
<Sara22> where do i configure it.. network under system right
<bleck> Sara22: not sure, haven't configured one before, i'll try to find out for you
<Sara22> thx bleck.  but it looks like under network the wireless isn't an option
<bleck> i think knetworkmanager does it.. just trying to figure it out now
<Sara22> bleck: i have ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<CoJaBo> Is there something I can do to prevent freezing when running graphic apps?
<bleck> Sara22: there's a little network icon in the system tray, seems to do wireless (its provided by knetworkmanager)
<bleck> Sara22: not having a wireless card in this computer, i can't do much more
<Sara22> bleck: thx bleck.  it looks like there is only wired option there
<bleck> Sara22: theres gotta be a howto on this, one sec
<favro> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bleck> there you go :)
<Sara22> bleck: thx. ok i will go read some more
<bleck> is there some utility like xkill that can identify what process handles a window?
<bleck> like start proggy, drag over area, identify process?
<bleck> (still trying to figure out how to uncorruptify my system tray)
<matr1x> i dunno but thats an interesting idea
<CoJaBo> Is there anything that can be done to recover from Kubuntu freezing?
<favro> CoJaBo: you need tofind why it'sfreezing - if X freezes try ctrl+alt+F2 and type dmesg  to look for errors
<favro> just too late
<favro> maybe
<marekt> hi how can i manualy edit ifconfig file
<marekt> i mean i can edit it in nano for ex
<marekt> but when i try to "ifup eth0"
<marekt> it says:
<katy> Hi - I'm trying to make my second internal hard disk mount on startup, but it's not working.  Can anyone suggest a way to make it work?
<agent01> Hello
<favro> katy: are you editing /etc/fstab for that?
<katy> Yes, but it still won't automount.
<favro> katy: can you paste the line from /etc/fstab you are trying with?
<katy> favro: What options do you suggest I put in?  I notice "noauto" got put in, but I didn't put it there...
<CoJaBo> favro: When it freezes, it is completely unresponsive to keyboard, including switching screens with ctrl+alt+F. Mouse moves, but does not respond to clicking. Responds to ping and sound keeps playing.
<favro> katy: I don't know what filesystem it is or where you want it mounted
<katy> favro: It's an old NTFS hard disk from this machine's former life as a Windoze box.  Mounting it with the name "Percheron-Extra" for historical reasons.  Current line is <</dev/sdb1 /media/Percheron-Extra auto users,atime,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0>>
<favro> CoJaBo: do you have an older kernel to boot into - does it happen in that one?
<katy> (Except with noauto as well.  I just edited that a second ago.)
<favro> katy: try - /dev/sdb1 /media/Percheron-Extra ntfs-3g users,atime,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<draik> Hello all. I keep getting this error when I try to play my backup DVDs... This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder.
<katy> ... Umm, does anyone know how to paste from the clipboard into vim in a shell???  This fracking keyboard doesn't have a fracking insert key!!!
<katy> Oh wait, never mind; konsole Edit menu.  D'oh.\
<gs> merhaba
<katy> OK, off I go to reboot.  If it works, thanks favro!
<gs> banayardımcı olabilecek kimse var mı?
<favro> draik: that says you need to install a codec - have you run that command?
<gs> is there anyboady who can help me ?
<draik> favro: Yes. Several times.
<favro> katy: you just need to do   sudo mount -a
<favro> hmmm
<favro> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<favro> draik: ^^
<draik> favro: Thank you. There is an issue with the first link. There is a command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh", but 'example' needs to be removed.
<draik> favro: It still didn't work, BTW.
<favro> draik: you might need to enable the medibuntu repo
<favro> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Apple_cat> Hi, I just changed my kernal to rt, and now I can't open alsamixer, any ideas on where I should start trying to fix this ?
<Apple_cat> Kmix opens without errors but there are no devices listed
<draik> favro: I think that might do it. I don't recall removing medibuntu from my repos when I upgraded, but it may have happened. Thank you. I hope it works.
 * favro hopes it does too :)
<Apple_cat> ubuntuforums.org is down
<Apple_cat> Do I need to set up alsa for the rt kernal, or will it just use the config from the generic kernal?
<Apple_cat> Or could it be that my soundcard isn't actually being detected by the rt kernal
<Apple_cat> But lspci shows it
<draik> favro: No. It didn't work.
<favro> draik: I would have to question the format the backup images are stored in then...
<draik> iso
<draik> favro: They are either saved as iso then burned or burned right after from k9copy.
<favro> Apple_cat: does   aplay -l   return device used?
<Apple_cat> 'no soundcards found...'
<favro> draik: I have no experience with dvd movies backed up - I only use .avi's
<draik> Thank you favro for your help. I will have to see what is going on with the DVD player Kaffeine
<favro> Apple_cat: what does   lspci | grep audio   return?
<favro> draik: sorry I couldn't help further :)
<Apple_cat> favro:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/46805/
<draik> favro: While my issue is not resolved, you did put me that much closer to the answer.
<miriam> hello
<Apple_cat> Hi miriam, how can we help you?
<Apple_cat> -_- oh
<favro> Apple_cat: does   lsmod | grep snd   get a response?
<Apple_cat> no
<favro> Apple_cat: k - you don't have a sound card driver - I'll google for the name of it
<Apple_cat> Alsa-project.org is down, darn
<favro> Apple_cat: that's an old card?
<favro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsVia
<Apple_cat> Yeah I think it's a few years old, still being made though
<favro> Apple_cat: this site links to a forum post that might help - http://sysabuse.blogspot.com/
<marekt> hi, i have problem with connecting to wifi connection
<marekt> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<marekt> this is what i get
<Apple_cat> So now that I have the name of the driver I need, how can I get it to be used ?
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> what controls the degradation in kde4 for effects rendering?
<holycow> i have a good nvidia card that can do very ogl very well however turning on any of the effects results in nothing
<holycow> any tips on what might not be running to get them to work?
<favro> holycow: you know there is #kubuntu-kde4 for those questions?
<favro> about kde4
<favro> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<holycow> oh right
<favro> :)
<holycow> thx
<favro> np
<Guest64869> [09:35] <marekt> hi, i have problem with connecting to wifi connection
<Guest64869> [09:35] <marekt> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<Guest64869> [09:35] <marekt> this is what i get
<azel> hi
<Apple_cat> favro: What was that link about? Should I just make a .../.asoundrc file the same as what is on the page ?
<favro> Apple_cat: I didn't follow it - I hoped it would tell how to get your sound module installed
<favro> Apple_cat: 'cause you have no sound module for your card -  lsmod | grep snd was to find that out
<Apple_cat> Yep, and now I want to use 'ICE1724' as my sound driver. Any ideas on how to do this ?
<favro> Apple_cat: if that is a module then   sudo modprobe -v "modulename"
<lostererer> hello
<lostererer> does usb wifi adapters work in kubuntu?
<Apple_cat> I guess it's a driver rather than a module? Output was 'module * not found.'
<lostererer> was that directed to me?
<favro> Apple_cat: drivers are modules when you try to put them into the kernel - it will have a module name if it is one
<lostererer> ah nevermind hhee
<favro> !wifi | lostererer
<ubottu> lostererer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lostererer> I got one that has linux drivers on it
<lostererer> but it dont work
<lostererer> I cannot compile wpa_supplicant
<lostererer> it seems that the system is detecting it as a usb wifi in usb, but network section dont see it
<lostererer> anyone tried wiBee ?
<lostererer> usb wifi adapter?
<lostererer> anyone tried compiling knetmanager?
<zorglu__> q. i got a directory on a kubuntu and would like to share it as samba, what is the easiest way ?
<HollowPoint> zorglu__: you'll need to install the samba server
<HollowPoint> then if you're using kubuntu 8.04 with kde3.5.9 it's as simple as going into the control center and configuring a share
<zorglu__> HollowPoint: cool this is what im running. looking at control center
<NCommander> If I am a driver on a distribution on Launchpad, how can I add new releases and such so I can use the "Nominate for Release" link on bugs against our distribution?
<lostererer> ubottu I believe it has a Realtek chipset in there so it is supported and the hardware came with the linux drivers and installation stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NCommander> er
<HollowPoint> lostererer: why are you trying to compile knetmanager? Normally you should just plug the usb wifi adapter in to a USB port and Kubuntu should install the drivers for you, you may need to restart/log out and back infor changes to take effect but normally straight forward
<favro> Apple_cat: sudo modprope -v snd-ice1724
<NCommander> damn it
<NCommander> Wrong room
<zorglu__> HollowPoint: it is complaining on SMB not installed on my machine, which package is this ?.
<HollowPoint> lostererer: ubottu is a bot
<lostererer> HollowPoint knetmanager has the stuff that detects wireless networks..........no?
<lostererer> lol ok
 * zorglu__ is installing "samba" :)
<Apple_cat> favro: again, it says the module is not found
<Apple_cat> Sorry, not again to you, again to me
<Apple_cat> ^^
<lostererer> HollowPoint so I have to reboot the machine after loading the module ?
<HollowPoint> lostererer: yes but it's already installed lostererer I'm not sure why you want to re-compile it?
<lostererer> seems like I dont have knetmanager
<lostererer> I gots kubuntu 6.10
<favro> !find snd-ice1724
<holycow> someone suggested earlier to reinstall, but that sorta isn't an option here.  what kde3 libraries can i uninstall that will pull most of kde3 with them?
<lostererer> edgy
<ubottu> File snd-ice1724 found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<HollowPoint> ah ok lostererer I'd recommend upgrading to 8.04
<lostererer> its not possible in 6.10?
<lostererer> oh well I guess I need to wait
<lostererer> thanks
<lostererer> bye
<HollowPoint> it's possible but seems like a lot of work for an outdated distro
<Apple_cat> favro: result didn't find anything
<favro> Apple_cat: I can't find anything on installing that module - its' name might have changed , how old was the post you found it on?
<Apple_cat> I was going by this page http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Ice1724
<favro> k
<favro> Apple_cat: tried   sudo lshw   to identify the card? - should be near the end
<Apple_cat> http://web.archive.org/web/20080120065707/http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ice1724
<Apple_cat>  VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]
<favro> Apple_cat: just wanted to know why you thought that was the needed driver/module
<favro> Apple_cat: and   modinfo soundcore   returns positive?
<Apple_cat> Yeah
<Apple_cat> I might have just thought that because I'm not so good with this stuff ^___^
<Apple_cat> modinfo soundcore returns info on soundcore.ko
<favro> Apple_cat: we al start out not so good with this stuff :)
<favro> and   sudo lshw
<Apple_cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46816/
<Morphus> can anyone tell me what the default root password is?
<Apple_cat> There is no default password
<Morphus> well the password i entered at install didn't work and su with a empty password either
<Morphus> cuz at install, it was for the account
<Morphus> ... :-/
<Apple_cat> so you can't gain root access with sudo
<Morphus> is su a sudo?
<Apple_cat> sudo as in sudo ^^
<outbackwifi> hi there
<Apple_cat> su won't work because there isn't a root account to su into
<Morphus> ah
<outbackwifi> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Morphus> so sudo is for launching commands with root priveleges?
<stdin> Apple_cat: erm, 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s' or "sudo su -" all give you a root shell
<Morphus> thx
<Morphus> cool, thx guys
<tzd> hey guys and gals! Yesterday i tried installing winXp on my kubuntu installation. After a few hours i gave up and rewrote mbr with grub. I'm now inside kubuntu and everything works well apart from the partition info inside gparted. According to gparted my whole drive is unallocated? Can someone please help me get this straight?
<outbackwifi> tzd: did you try installing winxp over kubuntu via vbox or vmware?
<Guest64869> hi how can i install knetworkmanager for kde3?
<outbackwifi> Guest64869: sudo apt-get install Knetworkmanager
<Guest64869> but if i have kde4?
<favro> Apple_cat: I can't find any help about your card ...
<Apple_cat> No, neither can I
<Apple_cat> It works fine on the generic kernal, so it's not a disaster
<Eruaran> knetworkmanager works fine in kde4
<outbackwifi> Guest64869: did you run that command and try to install?
<Apple_cat> Thanks for all the help so far, I appreciate it : )
<Apple_cat> @ favro
<stdin> Guest64869: kde3 apps will still run in kde4, as long as the kde3 libs are installed
<favro> np :)
<Apple_cat> Well I'm swapping back to the generic kernal, brb
<Guest64869>  outbackwifi i tried but it installed same kde4 version
<Guest64869> Eruaran, you mean kde3 or kde4 version
<tzd> outbackwifi: no
<tzd> outbackwifi: although i have winXP on vmware
<BuildSmart> favro, got a moment?
<favro> BuildSmart: ping
<BuildSmart> I built the kernel, issued make install, edited menu.lst but the kernel isn't booting.
<favro> BuildSmart: I have to ask - it was sudo make install you issued?
<BuildSmart> first thing I notice is that fter the install, no initrd.img-2.6.26-rc5 is installed.
<BuildSmart> yes sudo was used.
<favro> k
<BuildSmart> despite my lack of knowledge of ubuntu, I can assure you I do have some clue how things are done.
<favro> you should have seen at terminal something like "rebuilding initramfs" or similar
<BuildSmart> form what command?
<favro> make install
<BuildSmart> will run it again.
<BuildSmart> nope, sec, will paste response.
<BuildSmart> http://acm.pastebin.com/d1fc6169a
<BuildSmart> ideas?
<favro> and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-rc5 exists?
<BuildSmart> yes
<favro> I was afk for a min
<favro> can i see the line in menu.lst for it?
<chicco> italia
<favro> *lines
<favro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BuildSmart> what does not exist is /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26-rc5
<BuildSmart> sure... sec.
<favro> BuildSmart: hang on
<favro> if it doesn't exist there's no point in pointing grub to it
<marekt> hi, i tried to connect manually to my wifi network
<marekt> but i get
<BuildSmart> make and make install do not generate the initrd image
<favro> BuildSmart: I would   sudo updatedb && locate vmlinuz-2.6.26-rc5
<favro> k
<marekt> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
<BuildSmart> I can see vmlinuz-2.6.26-rc5 just fine.
<BuildSmart> vmlinuz-2.6.26-rc5 exists in /boot
<BuildSmart> what is supposed to generate the initrd image?
<BuildSmart> cause whatever it is it's not working.
<favro> havin a read
<BuildSmart> most othe renvironments I work in are intelligent compared to ubuntu, maybe that's just the *BSD approach.
<favro> you had to do the dpkg -i step yes?
<favro> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/ - might give some clues
<BuildSmart> what is dpkg doing?
<virnik> BuildSmart: dpkg is installer for deb packages
<BuildSmart> ok well if the kernel has not been built then why call it ?
<BuildSmart> is ubuntu not intelligent enough to build a kernel that works without any user input?
<favro> BuildSmart: the way it works is you build a kernel as a package then install it with dpkg - like the howtos say
<BuildSmart> here's the issue before getting that far, issue make and it tells you to run menuconfig, menuconfig expects a answers to questions that should not be asked.
<BuildSmart> then after the make/make install it fails to work.
<BuildSmart> you are suggesting I now resorting to another approach to install it, this makes no sense, even from a programmers perspective.
<BuildSmart> it has been suggested I use "debian/rules build" and "debian/rules install" however the source does not contain these directories so the suggestions have been ignored.
<BuildSmart> I would expect that in building the kernel it uses the existing kernel configuration and defaults for everything else, decoding ethernet chipsets and video cards should not occur.
<julien> Yop
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: please file a feature request
<BuildSmart> curbackwifi: not likely
<julien> How can i connect Quakenet ??
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: this channel is only for support
<favro> BuildSmart: that'll be something to take up with the kernel builders in #kernel maybe :)
<ghostcube> julien: xchat quakenet ?
<julien> Yes
<BuildSmart> really, ok what is the magic command to build a kernel without any user input?
<ghostcube> julien: new server tab
<ghostcube> then just open network list
<ghostcube> connect to it
<julien> Ok
<julien> Thx ;)
<julien> Bye !:
<BuildSmart> once built instead of make install I should use "dpkg -i ?????"
<favro> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/ - might give some clues
<BuildSmart> why am I being told to use "debain/rules build" when it doesn't exist, why is building a kernel more compilcated than issuing a single command.
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: no one has answers to rhetorical questions
<BuildSmart> rhetorical question???  you can't be serious in implying that ubuntu is to prehistoric to figure anything out on it's on.
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: please go to ubuntu-offtopic to discuss philosophy
<favro> I think you are confusing ubuntu and linux there
 * outbackwifi wonders if people even know the meaning of GIGO
<BuildSmart> I need the kernel to be configured like the initial kernel installed by ubuntu
<favro> BuildSmart: ok - do you know the kernel number that was?
<BuildSmart> 2.6.26-rc5
<BuildSmart> the initial kernel installed by 8.04 is 2.6.24-18
<BuildSmart> sorry -16
<favro> BuildSmart: do you have the source for that kernel so you can use its' config?
<BuildSmart> source, it was an install form the CD, is it build during the install process?
<BuildSmart> in /boot I see config-2.6.24-16-generic
<BuildSmart> a second rebuild has been completed from start to finish (dual quad core 3ghz Xeon's) using the defaults set by "make menuconfig" there are no .deb packages created and the command "make dpkg" is invallid
<BuildSmart> obviously "make install" does not perform a complete install process
<favro> it seems you've missed a step or two - can you read through the steps here - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<BuildSmart> favvro: you keep pointing me to that doc, I have tried it, it was unsuccessful in two attempts executed (verbatim) so I've given up on it like many who have gone befor eme.
<outbackwifi> like this --> makeroot make-kpkg –initrd –append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<outbackwifi> like this --> fakeroot make-kpkg –initrd –append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<outbackwifi> oops
<BuildSmart> it was issued
<outbackwifi> This process will create two .deb files in /usr/src that contain the kernel
<BuildSmart> unfortunately no .deb files were created.
<outbackwifi> did you get any errors?
<BuildSmart> make install was issued, everything appears to be in place except for initrd.img-2.6.26-rc5
<outbackwifi> i dont see any instructions for make install there
<BuildSmart> how could I tell, in a dual 3ghz quad core machine it scrolls so fast you can't read it.
<outbackwifi> installation is done like this --> dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-custom_2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: if your make failed, it wouldve done with errors
<BuildSmart> and the .deb file is supposed to be in /usr/src and it's not there.
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: no matter how fast your machine was
<BuildSmart> the make does not fail with an error
<BuildSmart> since no .deb is generated I issued make install.
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: did you create the symbolic link from the kernel src tree to linux?
<BuildSmart> yes ln -s "linux-2.6.26-rc5 linux"
<BuildSmart> yes "ln -s linux-2.6.26-rc5 linux"
<outbackwifi> and when you issued that fakeroot line, everything scrolled by too fast and came back to the prompt?
<RenzoreK> Are the ubuntu forums down>
<BuildSmart> yup
<BuildSmart> the entire source after the configure builds in 4 mins and 11 seconds.
<outbackwifi> would it be possible for you to pastebin the last 10 lines from the end?
<BuildSmart> just started a new build so if you give it 4 minutes yes.
<outbackwifi> ok
<outbackwifi> the other way (common to all distributions) is to issue a make mrproper; make menuconfig; configure whatever you want; make bzImage; and then look into the arch/i386/boot/ folder for the new kernel in bzImage form
<BuildSmart> I saw those instruction on another howto but didn't try them.
<BuildSmart> I can interupt and try them is you recommend as a better build nmethod.
<outbackwifi> make modules_install would install the modules and copying the bzImage to /boot creating initrd image and making an appropriate  entry in menu.lst should enable you to boot your new kernel
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: I believe that gives you more control; building a package is great for redistribution.
<BuildSmart> ok I'll stop and find those instructions and give them a whirl.
<outbackwifi> great
<icelab> hi there is someone??
<Tallken> icelab: nop
<outbackwifi> !ask | icelab
<ubottu> icelab: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icelab> my problem is konqueror 3.5 don't work whit flash
<outbackwifi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<icelab> yes on youtube the video don't start
<outbackwifi> icelab: does it tell you that you need plugins?
<icelab> a windows say me that i have same problem whit khtml
<icelab> no i have installed nofree plug in
<icelab> infact whit firefox i have not trouble
<BuildSmart> outbackwifi: the build is almost complete.
<icelab> ?????
<RenzoreK> Anyway to have wifi connect automatically?
<BuildSmart> outback, will this kernel work on any CPU or will it be specific to my machine now?
<outbackwifi> icelab: you can try in #kubuntu-kde4
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: that entirely depends on what you configured in the make menuconfig stage
<BuildSmart> ok it says it's starting to build a package
<BuildSmart> I accepted all the defaults.
<outbackwifi> RenzoreK: knetworkmanager does automatically
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: then it must work on all x86 machines (you could run make menuconfig again to check )
<BuildSmart> what amazes me is that building the kenrel uses 20gb of disk space.
<BuildSmart> outback, menuconfig had no settings changes, I exited when it came up accepting all the deaults.
<skole> Hi im trying to run innotec virtualbox as a virtual machine. I have kubuntu on my laptop, but I want to run ubuntu as a virtual machine. I get a error message back when I try to set up the machine:
<skole> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<skole> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<favro> skole: tried sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?
<RenzoreK> outbackwifi: How do I get to that setting? I always seem to have to select the access point I need to get it connecting
<skole> yes I have, then i returns: Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<favro> skole: did you install the headers for your kernel?
<skole> No I'm sorry, but what is that?
<favro> you need them for vbox to install properly - it's  in the readme
<skole> ok, its some time since I installed Vbox, but I have run it with Windows before. Since last time I have upgradet my Kubuntu of course
<BuildSmart> ok outback, got 2 .deb files, now what?
<favro> skole: uname -r to find kernel number then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-"kernel number"
<favro> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` works too
<skole> It returs that I have the newest version of linux-headers all ready.
<favro> did /var/log/vbox-install.log give a clue?
<skole> how can i look at that log?
<outbackwifi> BuildSmart: run these two commands and replace the kernel versions appropriately -->     dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-custom_2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<outbackwifi>     dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-custom_2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<BuildSmart> done
<TheCan> hi, is there also an kubuntu-intrepid alpha channel here ?
<favro> you can browse to it with dolphin - next to the K menu launcher or in konsole   nano /var/log/vbox-install.log
<favro> !intrepid | TheCan
<ubottu> TheCan: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<outbackwifi> now if you reboot, you should do so with the new kernel; i would advise you to edit your menu.lst and ensure that your previous kernel entry is also present in case this one doesnt work
<BuildSmart> KP.
<BuildSmart> but further ahead of the game.
<eric> ?
<thor> hi guys. i have a little problem. when i try to use nvidia geforce 6 series it crashes my x server
<thor> i have a geforce 6600gt graphic card. it only works well when i use nvidia drivers
<skole> favro: It  says somthing like: echo: "ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid." include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing$ Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it
<thor> when i change to nvidia geforce 6 series it changes automatically to nv driver.
<thor> am i making some mistakes ?
<favro> skole: all i can suggest is to Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it - you might need the build-essential package to do it
<favro> skole: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<skole> favro: kubuntu 8.04
<favro> k
<Attila489> How do i set mozilla as my default web browser ?
<Attila489> konkeror only krashes
<skole> favro: what command must I use to 'make oldconfig...'
<favro> skole: make oldconfig is the command :)
<Freku> isnt that the command ?
<thor> attila849: go in edit>preferences and in general tab check always check to see if firefox...
<favro> make oldconfig && make prepare means run make oldconfig and when it's done run make prepare
<thor> from advanced....:)
<Attila489> thanks thor ! :)
<favro> Freku: I had to uninstall konq to make ff the default - but that doesn't seem to be normal
<thor> u welcome :)
<favro> oops sorry Freku
<skole> make *** No rule to make taget 'oldconfig'. Stop
<Freku> :)
<favro> skole: my experience is limited with that - maybe outbackwifi can help again?
<outbackwifi> skole: sorry what?
<skole> outbackwifi: Im trying to get my Vbox up and running with Ubuntu
<outbackwifi> ok
<outbackwifi> skole: what seems to be the issue?
<skole> outbackwifi: VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<outbackwifi> skole: when i last played with vbox, you had to install the vbox driver which comes with the package
<mewmew> i have a silly question
<mewmew> on my KDE, when ever my mouse scrolls to the bottom of the desktop
<mewmew> it goes to the next window
<mewmew> i don't know how i got it to do that
<mewmew> anyone know how to stop it?
<outbackwifi> skole: modprobe -v vboxdrv (dont remember the name of the module)
<skole> outbackwifi: what is the command?
<outbackwifi> mewmew: are you running compiz
<mewmew> i turned off compiz
<mewmew> i thought it was compiz also
<outbackwifi> skole: try sudo modprobe -v vboxdrv
<mewmew> so i made a new file with compiz and turned off everything
<mewmew> i've got animated icons and when my mouse gets to the bottom of the screen it goes to the next desktop
<mewmew> (its kinda annoying)
<skole> outbackwifi: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found
<outbackwifi> hangon let me ask my friend google
<outbackwifi> skole: what version of vbox did you install?
<skole> hmm... I installed it in febuary...wait just a second
<outbackwifi> skole: this might help --> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=6566&highlight=verrvmdrivernotinstalled
 * outbackwifi gotta go and get on  a flight; bye everyone
<skole> Its VirtualBox 1.5.2 r25433 linux.x86
<skole> What is the command for editing a file 'etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<skole> Error: no write permission for file "etc/init.d/vboxdrv"
<favro> skole: kdesu kate /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<BuildSmart> ok found instructions that gave me the two .deb files, installed them but wifi doesn't work, dmesg complains about unknown symbols. not impressive results
<BuildSmart> so far, like amny others, the people writing how-to's must be leaving out some important information and the people writing these install/build scripts need to obtian some higher education.
<clebson> ALGUM brasilerio
<jussi01> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<clebson> Jussio, tudo bem?
<clebson> vc e experiente com Linux, sou novato e estou tendo dificuldade para instalar o broffice 3 rc1 na minha maquina
<jussi01> clebson: I only speak english. please type: /join #ubuntu-br
<clebson> Obrigado amigo
<NEWB> hi guys, does anyone use openoffice? i have a prob, i know is offtopic but someone might know... when using the "outline" effect on black coloured text, it turns it into white coloured one with a black outline, how do i do the opposite? (black text with white outline, because it's over a backgound image i'll be able to see this white outline and it makes sense) anyone can help? thx
<juan> can a livecd find itself on an ntfs drive?
<favro> I would like to know too :)
<juan> i think mine was getting found when i was using the 'wrong' vmlinuz and intrid.gz but if i extract the ones on the cd it cant see it :s
<RenzoreK> How do I change the K menu button in KDE
<favro> I saw an option in kcontrol for that
<Attonde> change your icons ;)
<Attonde> systemsettings
<favro> nope I was wrong - button background was what it was
<jarlaxle> hi all
<ph>  Hi there, i'm desperatly looking for the equivalent kubuntu command for "update-manager -d" to test intrepid
<ph> does it exist ?
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ph> favro: is that destined to me ?
<favro> ph: the #ubuntu+1 bit
<favro> thought it might help
<ph> ok thanks
<LeeJunFan> okay, lancelot has me hooked on kde4 now - there's no looking back.
<patrick> hi
<Guest31449> quit
<gyach> hi
<Schuenemann> hello
<Denise> Bee
<TimS> Could someone help me set up Samba? It used to work, but now nothing shows up.
<TimS> I have even turned off the firewall on the windows PC and nothing shows up
<sanka> hi
<eyzee> hi guys...
<eyzee> do i really need an antivirus for my ubuntu os?
<Schuenemann> no
<Schuenemann> why would you?
<eyzee> so is it 100% safe from online virus?
<_222AnA222_> hi :) How can I restore the kde main bar I use kde 4 thx
<Schuenemann> unless you run something yourself, yes
<eyzee> thanks
<akash> Does any one help me.I m newbie
<jussi01> akash: ask your question :)
<akash> I m having problem in browsing. Apart from Konqueror ,other browser donot able to detect Ethernet. (Opera or Firefox)
<jussi01> akash: are you sure they are not set to offline mode?
<akash> Ya... i m still browsing thru Konqueror. But not with Opera  :'(
<akash> My ifconfig
<akash> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:EA:E1:C3:4E          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0          inet6 addr: fe80::20f:eaff:fee1:c34e/64 Scope:Link          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1          RX packets:11940 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0          TX packets:10492 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000          RX bytes:12766107 (12.1 MB)  TX bytes:1
<akash> Interrupt:20lo        Link encap:Local Loopback          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<akash> And here is my Routing entries Kernel IP routing tableDestination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0default         mygateway1.ar7  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<ign0ramus> !pastebin | akash
<ubottu> akash: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<akash> Thanks ubottu...I 'll definitely remember that
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<akash> PLEASE what abt my problem???
<ign0ramus> akash: if you can connect to the Internet with Konqueror, your OS has properly negotiated your connection.  It's most likely a configuration error with your other browser(s)
<ign0ramus> akash: were you able to acccess the internet with firefox before?
<akash> No...
<ofv> akash: are you connecting through a proxy?
<akash> I hv also tried it 192.168.1.2:3128 but all in vain.May be port number was wrong
<ign0ramus> akash: you can't connect to your router, or you can't connect to the internet?
<Schuenemann> akash, wrong proxy settings?
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: that's what it's looking like...
<akash> I can connect to my Router...but problem is that both the browser cannot automatically connect to INternet
<ign0ramus> akash: are you able to connect without using a proxy?
<akash> No...
<akash> I m using Kubuntu 7.10
<ign0ramus> akash: well, you're on a wired connection.  what if you took the router out of the equation- direct ethernet to the computer...
<akash> The phone line is connected to DSL router
<fcd> hi, does kubuntu 8.04 have and support ndiswrapper?
<ign0ramus> fcd: you can use ndiswrapper in 8.04
<ign0ramus> akash: do you need to use a proxy?  can you not just use a direct connection to the internet?
<ign0ramus> !ndiswrapper | fcd
<ubottu> fcd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<akash> I hv tried direct connection to Internet in both the browser.But they can't able to open any of webpage.
<Schuenemann> akash, are you using a proxy or not?
<akash> No
<ofv> akash: In Konqueror, go to menu Settings -> Configure Konqueror, click on Proxy on the left pane and tell us what is checked on the righ pane.
<akash> Konqueror   : Connect to Internet Directly
<ofv> akash: that means you are not using a proxy.
<ign0ramus> akash: can you visit "  216.239.59.104  " in firefox?
<akash> It shows Firefox cannot find server
<ign0ramus> akash: i'm wondering if its an /etc/hosts issue...
<akash> Shall I send u that also
<ofv> akash: in Opera, see if menu File -> Work Offline is checked
<akash> No
<ign0ramus> akash: pastebin your /etc/hosts
<akash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46894/
<ign0ramus> akash: well, that looks fine
<akash> Then wat can be issue???
<ign0ramus> akash: have you tried disabling IPv6 in Firefox?
<akash> How should I do that
<ign0ramus> akash: about:confg > type in 'ipv6' in filter bar > set to disable
<ign0ramus> akash: then restart firefox
<akash> It was already diabled
<ign0ramus> akash: it says "disable" = "true"?
<ign0ramus> akash: because by default, it is enabled, unless the settings were tweaked
<akash> It shows      status=default value=true preferencename=network.dns.disableIPV6
<jussi01> so its enabled...
<jussi01> or?
<akash> Is it enabled??
<ign0ramus> akash: in Edit > preferences > advanced > network > configure how firefox connects to the internet, what settings do you have applied?
<akash> Auto detect proxy settings for this Network
<ign0ramus> akash: what if you change it to "direct connection" or "no proxy" or whatever and restart firefox?
<akash> Same problem.... :'(
<cilkay> Hello. How can I get Kubuntu to behave the same way as Ed/Ubuntu when a CD/DVD with a Ubuntu or variant is inserted into the DVD player? In Ed/Ubuntu, I get a dialog that asks me if I want to start the addon manager, which enables me to browse the packages and install the packages of my choice.
<cilkay> E.g. that's how I added many of the apps in the Ubuntu Studio distro to Ubuntu.
<cilkay> ... including the rt kernel
<akash> Well ....thanks for your interest.It seems I have to use Konqueror only . :-(
<akash> Can U tell me which port does router use to connect to Internet.May be I can connect via proxy
<ign0ramus> akash: port 80 is http and port 443 is https, but i don't think this is going to help your problem
<ign0ramus> akash: i think you have an improper configuration, either within your router or with your system
<akash> YOu are right...nothing happens...
<ign0ramus> akash: when did you install kubuntu?
<akash> REcently,I have ordered Kubuntu CD.Though I have got it on February.I hv installed it in previous month
<ign0ramus> akash: Can you access internet with firefox using the livecd?
<akash> I hv downloaded firefox...it was not available on LiveCD
<ign0ramus> akash: i thought it was, but either way, if you install firefox using the livecd, can you connect?  I would suspect you could, which means there is something wrong with your network settings
<akash> HOw does I check wether it was available on LiveCD??
<ign0ramus> akash: i mean if you can't, then its probably a problem with your network settings (most likely the router)
<ign0ramus> akash: boot to the livecd, check to see if firefox is a program under "internet"; if not, then install it.
<akash> Wat bt Konqueror?
<ign0ramus> akash: wat bt it?
<akash> Ok i m checking....Another problem is abt Konqueror. I cannot able to send scrap form Orkut,though i hv enabled Javascript
<ign0ramus> akash: do you have Java installed?
<akash> Yup
<ign0ramus> akash: that could be a lot of things, and i know nothing about Orkut... lets try to fix one thing at a time
<alper> hi guys I am having troble with wireless. I installed 8.04.1 and did the restricted drivers thing, fetched and extracted firmware but I can see any networks
<akash> Thanls ign0ramus and others for your interest and time.I have to attend my AI class.I shall catch U soon with same and some other problems.Bye
<ign0ramus> akash: goodbye
<ign0ramus> alper: output of " iwconfig " please
<ign0ramus> in pastebin
<alper> ign0ramus: posted
<ign0ramus> alper: if you gave the url, it might help ;)
<alper> http://pastebin.com/m4bdf4eb2
<ign0ramus> alper: well, your card is detected, which is good...
<ign0ramus> alper: are you using Knetworkmanager?
<icelab> hi. guys konqueror don't work well whit flash
<alper> yes Knetworkmanager
<icelab> is it possible reinstall everythings
<ign0ramus> alper: but you're saying if you right-click the icon, it does not list any Networks?
<alper> yes it says "no wireless networks found"
<ign0ramus> alper: you're at a cafe?
<icelab> because i have delete every plugin in the configure box
<alper> I am trying to use my own network now I am using cable connection
<Nakkel> Any plans to fix the Kubuntu homepage so it works with Konqueror? Can't click the download link there.
<ign0ramus> alper: is your network encrypted?
<alper> yes I have encryption key
<ign0ramus> alper: try without encryption... Knetworkmanager is still a little weird with encrytpion (especially WPA)
<vikku> i am doing `sudo shutdown -y -i0 now but my comp never shut down , using whatsoever form of shtudown cmd ....
<icelab> sorry nakkel you wont that konqueror open the first page on kubuntu
<ign0ramus> vikku: try ' sudo shutdown -P now '
<alper> but I cant see anything to click to select the network
<ign0ramus> alper: i know, we're going to enter your SSID manually
<vikku> ign0ramus: ok
<alper> ok
<alper> it was working fine last night but when I turned on today it happened
<ign0ramus> alper: stupid question - you do have wireless enabled in Knetworkmanager, and you do have your wireless turned on on the computer, right?
<Nakkel> icelab: I mean http://www.kubuntu.org, it renders wrong the download link area. Text is too big and the buttons are not clickable.
<alper> I have the wireless light on
<alper> I have another notebook using the network now
<icelab> try to change the monitor definition
<ign0ramus> alper: and on this computer, Knetworkmanager > Options > Enable Wireless is active, right?
<alper> yes it's on
<ign0ramus> icelab: have you checked it in Konqueror?  i get the same thing
<ign0ramus> alper: ok, let me know when you've removed the encryption
<Nakkel> icelab: Every other site works just fine, and the rest of the kubuntu.org site is also fine. Only the download buttons are messed up.
<ign0ramus> Nakkel: confirmed.  i don't know why it's like that
<alper> I turned it off
<darrell> hello
<ign0ramus> alper: ok, exit knetworkmanager, and restart it
<alper> ign0ramus: I restarted
<ign0ramus> alper: ok, upon right clicking, can you "Connect to other wireless network"?
<alper> ok I did do you want me to fill in t he info
<ign0ramus> alper: yup, and make sure you have the proper card listed for 'device'
<ign0ramus> alper: all you should need is your SSID to connect
<alper> well it says unknown unknown (wlan0) that is the only option
<ign0ramus> alper: hmmm.. that would be a problem.  for some reason, knetworkmanager is not using your card.
<ign0ramus> alper: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<alper> broadcom bcm4318
<ign0ramus> do you have sthe b43-fwcutter driver installed?
<alper> yes it's installed
<alper> I can see that is activated in the restricted drivers
<sridhar> hi need help with opening a pdf in ubuntu
<artur_> Hi, how do i remove effectively the Amarok? After this I will re-install it, to some problems get solved, but i've tried a complete uninstall in many ways, but after re-installing i could note that my playlist was as a left it, and even a plugin that i installed for amarok was still installed too. How could i remove, and after re-installing make the amarok looks like its first time in my kubuntu.
<sridhar> hi need help with opening a pdf in ubuntu
<ign0ramus> alper: do you have wpasupplicant installed/
<alper> mmm how can I check it
<ign0ramus> alper: 'sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant'
<sridhar> hi need help with opening a pdf in ubuntu had downloaded the file thru Azureus
<ign0ramus> !pdf | sridhar
<ubottu> sridhar: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<alper> yes its installed
<ign0ramus> alper: ok......
<sridhar> ubottu : dont have adobe reader or the others!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ign0ramus> sridhar: that's why you install them.  There are four different programs listed. just pick one.
<ign0ramus> alper: did your card work out of the box before?
<ign0ramus> alper: or did you have to use ndiswrapper and a windows driver?
<edju> I removed/purged screenlets.  Now, upon startuo of kde, I get a msg that kdeinit could not find screenlets-daemon.py.  Of course not!  From where is kde looking for that file?
<alper> I was using b43 to use it in fact it was working smoothly last night
<alper> by the way I never used ndiswrapper
<ign0ramus> alper: perhaps a reboot in recovery mode will restart your knetworkmanager to recognize your card.  it sounds stupid, but it has worked for me in the past...
<ign0ramus> edju: /usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-daemon.py
<ign0ramus> edju: or you can restart with an empty session, and the message should go away
<alper> ok I will try that if it doesnt work I will back thanks for the help
<constrictor> is there a way to integrate my google calendar with KDE pim
<edju> ign0ramus, screenlets-daemon.py is long gone.  I still get the error.  I don't know what in kde is looking for it.
<ign0ramus> constrictor: http://www.chipbennett.net/wordpress/index.php/2008/06/how-to-synchronize-kde-pim-with-google-calendar/
<ign0ramus> edju: check in /home/user/.kde/Autostart - are there any screenlet scripts in there?
<ign0ramus> alper: any luck?
<icelab> hi, is it possible reconfigure konqueror
<alper> nope still the same
<ign0ramus> alper: the only other thing i can think of is to try wicd instead of knetworkmanager...
<icelab> i have "work" in plugin konfigure area and now i have delete all plugin andress
<alper> can I apt-get it
<ign0ramus> alper: yup
<ign0ramus> alper: it will remove knewtworkmanager, but you can always reinstall (not like it's helping anyway...)
<alper> ign0ramus: do I have to add any repository to be able to install it because it says coulndt find the package
<ign0ramus> alper: wait, i think you need to have the wicd repo first
<ign0ramus> :)
<alper> :)
<edju> ign0ramus, Uhh, well - yes, that was it.  But I mean, who'd have thought to look in Autostart to find things that autostart?   Thanks.
<ign0ramus> alper: 'sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ign0ramus> edju: np.  glad you got it sorted out!
<ign0ramus> alper: add 'deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras' at the bottom
<sridhar> is there an adobe reader for 64-bit
<ign0ramus> alper: save file and close.  then 'sudo apt-get update'
<ign0ramus> alper: then 'sudo apt-get install wicd'
<icelab> qual'e il canali italiano di kubuntu?
<alper> now it's OK
<ign0ramus> !it | icelab
<ubottu> icelab: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ign0ramus> alper: now what's ok?
<sridhar> is there an adobe reader for 64-bit
<sridhar> also need an application that can open .rar file on ubuntu!
<sridhar> heard there is some 7up application not sure if it works on ubuntu on a 64-bit processor
<ign0ramus> sridhar: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> sridhar: and i'm assuming you mean p7zip
<sridhar> ignoramus am using ubuntu
<sridhar> could be p7 zip is that good for ubuntu
<ign0ramus> sridhar: then you should chat in #ubuntu, as you will be wanting apps for gnome
<ign0ramus> sridhar: p7zip is good, as is unrar... but you'd be better off in #ubuntu
<asiyan> ign0ramus: this is alper I lost all my connection after installing wicd
<ign0ramus> asiyan: did you restart the computer?
<asiyan> I restarted kde
<asiyan> now I am restarting
<ign0ramus> asiyan: ok
<icelab> hi, someone can help me??
<cilkay> How do I install the HTML and CSS docs for kdewebdev using apt? I didn't see any likely installation candidates.
<cilkay> More correctly, I'm looking for the documentation *for* HTML and CSS.
<ign0ramus> cilkay: if you use 'aptitude', it's better at naming likely candidates
<cilkay> I'm not even sure what to look for though.
<ign0ramus> cilkay: i'm not sure what you need, either, but see if this helps: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev/4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<cilkay> I guess I'll just have to install the docs using the tarball because they aren't packaged in kdewebdev.
<ign0ramus> cilkay: that's kind of dumb, but at least you found them
<asiyan> ign0ramus: I cant get connected wıth WICD either
<cilkay> The docs are accessible from within Quanta so they're not an external package.
<ign0ramus> asiyan: it does not recognize your card either?
<asiyan> no luck
<LiveToWin> hi! somebody help me! i`ve got a laptop toshiba a100, have problems with s2ram, it goes to s2ram, but won`t get out...
<ign0ramus> asiyan: what does kinfocenter show under 'network interfaces'?
<asiyan> just lo nothing else
<ign0ramus> asiyan: but you're saying you had full wireless yesterday with your upgrade to 8.04.1?
<ign0ramus> brb
<cilkay> I wish I could just hide the "documentation" button in Quanta. The docs seem to be old an unmaintained. E.g. PHP, not that I care about it, is stuck back in PHP4.
<asiyan> I was using 8.04.1 yesterday too but suddenly this thing happened today and early afternoon I reinstalled
<cilkay> I just don't want the users clicking on the "Documentation" button and getting confused when none of the links to the docs work.
<ign0ramus> asiyan: i don't know what else to tell you... it seems like an issue with the distro not recognizing the card, which is weird, especially if it did yesterday
<asiyan> I am going to try ubuntu to see i
<asiyan> f it works
<asiyan> ign0ramus: I tried to connect manually now I have wlan0 in network interfaces window in Kinfocenter
<m_tadeu> hi everyon...has anyone tryed to change back from the dek4 background folder view?
<jussi01> m_tadeu: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<frederik_> hi
<m_tadeu> jussi01: thanks  :)
<herbaliser> how do i change login manager in kubuntu
<DarkriftX> ever since I installed my nvidia restricted drivers, I cannot change tty or "logout" to command line because I get resolution problems. is there something I need to change to fix this?
<KRF> herbaliser, i think its `dpkg-reconfigure xdm`
<KRF> herbaliser, i think its `dpkg-reconfigure kdm`
<KRF> no. meh
<LeeJunFan> herbaliser: you need to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager to point to the display manager you want to use.
<LeeJunFan> oh, or what KRF said.
<herbaliser> and the spalsh screen?
<herbaliser> don't seem to find it in kcontrol
<LeeJunFan> not sure about the splash. I normally just disable that.
<KRF> herbaliser, thats in appearance
<Schuenemann> which splash?
<LeeJunFan> I like to see what my system is doing.
<KRF> kcontrol -> appearance -> splash theme or somthing
<LeeJunFan> right, the boot splash is different than the login splash, the login one can be changed in appearance.
<KRF> oh
<Schuenemann> where do you change login appearance?
<LeeJunFan> seems I saw something on getdeb to change the bootsplash
<Schuenemann> it's startupmanager
<Schuenemann> here: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/01/24/how-to-customize-grub-in-ubuntu?blog=2
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, where is that option for changing login appearance?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's not in getdeb, it's in the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.11-1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 88 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: you mean the appearance of the login screen or the splash screen that shows while KDE is loading?
<Schuenemann> the login screen
<Schuenemann> that splash I remove, it sucks IMO
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: that's under system settings, advanced tab, login manager
<herbaliser> ok thanks
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, but Gutsy had something that I could its style I don't find there. There was one with a hand and fingerprints
<DarkriftX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> there I only see wallpapers, messages and related
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: not sure about that. I normally don't mess with mine. As I rarely ever see the login screen I don't care what it looks like. :)
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, why do you rarely see it? You don't turn your computer off?
<LeeJunFan> right now I'm using the default oxygen theme on kde4.
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: no, I have a laptop that's either suspended to RAM or in use.
<ign0ramus|afk|nf> Schuenemann: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/login-scan+%27splash%27?content=26888
<Schuenemann> ign0ramus|afk|nf, where do I change that?
<Schuenemann> I can't find it in kcontrol
<ign0ramus|afk|nf> Schuenemann: brb
<Schuenemann> going away right now =/
<LeeJunFan> It should be under system administration->login manager
<Schuenemann> I wonder where they're hiding that option
<LeeJunFan> nevermind, kde3.5 doesn't have the ability to do themes from there.
<LeeJunFan> you can in kde4
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, well, I could somewhere with gutsy
<EagleSn> do u want ot change kdm theme?
<Schuenemann> kdm theme is for the whole KDE, no?
<Schuenemann> I wanted to change the login screen appearance
<LeeJunFan> no, just for login.
<EagleSn> you have a package called kdmtheme, install it and you will find the option in kcontrol
<Schuenemann> EagleSn, was that default installed with gutsy?
<EagleSn> i think it is not installed by default, i am not sure
<EagleSn> chekc in with some package manager as like as Adept or Synaptic
<Schuenemann> I installed... where is it supposed to be now?
<EagleSn> let me see...
<Schuenemann> found it
<Schuenemann> it's under appearance
<EagleSn> correctç
<DarkriftX> ever since I installed my nvidia restricted drivers, I cannot change tty or "logout" to command line because I get resolution problems. is there something I need to change to fix this? I just tried to install the newest nvidia-glx-new but says its already latest.
<Schuenemann> EagleSn, there are only 3, though. And 2 are the same :-)
<Schuenemann> EagleSn, thanks
<EagleSn> yes, you can obtain new themes by installing it from package manager (if any) or downloading from kde-look website
<Schuenemann> EagleSn, do those themes need compiling?
<Schuenemann> ok, it doesn't. Sorry
<RenzoreK> How do I replace the K-menu icon? Ive read a bunch of forums and the web and none can explain it properly it seems.
<ForgeAus> hey all why are my device ID's all screwed up?
<ForgeAus> shouldn't they be in a hex ####:#### format?
<ForgeAus> mine show up as 0#0:##.#
<Schuenemann> RenzoreK, tried /usr/share/icons?
<EagleSn> yes, there is to replace the Kmenu icon by the alternative icon in /usr/share/icons
<serveradmin> moinsen
<Dinithion> Is there a way to change the standard UTF8 to ISO-8859-1? Or atleast for some terminal-emulator I use without support for UTF8?
<icelab> hi, it is possible reconfigure konqueror?
<icelab> i have delete all flash plugin in the confuguration box
<icelab> and the program don't find enythings
<x86> can someone give me a direct download link to a CD (or DVD) ISO image file for the latest kubuntu + kde4 remix?
<x86> cdimage.kubuntu.com is down or something
<x86> having a hard time finding mirrors too :(
<x86> found olemiss.edu and it's 8.04 tree is completely empty
<icelab> c' mon guys
<VousDeux> hello: I was going through my routine of draining and recharging my battery. The battery was almost dead, so I plugged it back in. At that moment the session I was working in said that I had locked it...even though I did not. Now it won't accept my password. I have logged into a different session, but I can't seem to get back into my original session.
<x86> see it on some torrent sites but torrents scare me
<VousDeux> Is there some way I can access session:0 from session:1?
<VousDeux> I would like to gracefully exit applications that are running in session:0
<x86> VousDeux: if you could hijack it and set it's display environment variable to a remote (localbox:0) X server, maybe
<x86> VousDeux: or put root username and pass? perhaps that would unlock it
<mrunagi> how do i keep kubuntu from restoring applications from the last session?
<ForgeAus> for future reference if anyone needs to know lspci -n maps screwy ID's to Device ID
<VousDeux> it won't let me specify a user...it looks like the screensaver lock
<VousDeux> is there something I can kill that will unlock session:0?
<ForgeAus> uh logging out?
<edju> System Settings|Disk & Filesystems  won't load -  "the module disk and filesystems could not be loaded"  - something about wrong or orphaned modules.  Google's been no help.  Any hints, pointers, etc. appreciated.
<VousDeux> hey, I got it...there was a process running called kdesktop_lock
<VousDeux> I killed it :)
<VousDeux> thanks for your time
<mrunagi> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mrunagi> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrunagi> kubuntu is being so sluggish lately
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a way to manage file associations?
<favro> I right click the file and select "open with"
<CoJaBo-Eee> I want to be able to set VLC as the default player for video files.
<favro> you can do that with the right click menu
<jussi01> CoJaBo-Eee: open konqueror, configure konqueror, manage file associatrions
<CoJaBo-Eee> Ok, but is there a more efficiant way than doing each type individually?
<CoJaBo-Eee> jussi01: Thanks, that looks like what  I'm looking for. Strangely I am not able to click anything in that window tho.
<jussi01> hrm, weird
<CoJaBo-Eee> It is too bid to fit on screen, and every click causes it to jump around eratically
<CoJaBo-Eee> *big
<CoJaBo-Eee> Managed to do them all by keyboard, looks like it works now.
<breece> Looking for a little help, if I could: sound suddenly stopped working (mid-session) on this computer.  Reboot didn't fix it.  :/
<jussi01> CoJaBo-Eee: great :)
<CoJaBo-Eee> This computer plays video nicely, considering its an EeePC subnotebook lol
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know of a utility that will simply let me tone each channel of my audio, I have a feeling my center speaker isn't even working.
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> I just installed the " plasmoid-lancelot " package with Adept but I don't know how to launch it. Can someone help me ?
<LeeJunFan> nvm, found speaker-test
<breece> Problem fixed; either kmix had a channel muted or my dpkg-reconfigure linux-ubuntu-modules fixed it.
<sopra> bonsoir tous le monde
<sopra> j'aurai besoin quelque infos concernan kubuntu pv me plz
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sopra> oui
<sopra> help me plz
<jussi01> it would help to tell us your problem...
<sopra> I dont speack anglish i am french
<sopra> mais par contre je parle francais
<sopra> j'ai un souci pour installer wine sur kubuntu
<mrunagi> can anyone tell me how to make a vfat formatted sdcard writeable?
<jussi01> sopra: type: /join #kubuntu-fr
<sopra> thx
<damarus> et salut
<skinnymg1> will a .sh file auto install
<devo>  i have a problem hopefully someone can help me out
<devo>  every time i put a movie dvd into my computer to try to watch the picture is great but then the sound is all crackily, how can i fix it so that the sound is perfect as the picture???
<devo>  why wont u ppl help me out, wtf???
<CoJaBo-Eee> devo: Changin sound settings might help.
<devo> in vlc media player?
<devo> i have already tried that & still got noth'n
<devo> so i guess i'm sol srry to say
<CoJaBo-Eee> On a few apps that had bad sound/video, changing some settings around fixed it. Might not work for everyone tho :/
<devo> ok i'll give it a shot
<devo> brb
<mrunagi> anyone know of a reason why when i go to storage media it hangs at loading directory......
<Ch1ppy> Hey, I have two sound cards and I want them both to be enabled. However, I always want the default to be one of them. Right now, half the time the default is chosen as the one I don
<Ch1ppy> 't want.... is there a way to set it so that the one I want is always selected?
<fritz> how can i check if Firestarter started before run it GUI of it? (as a service or something)
<fritz> can i check it on terminal scr.?
<spr> my wireless on my hp dv 600 isnt working..
<spr> 6000*
<rakitovec> olala
<rakitovec> is anzone here
<rakitovec> anyone here?
<rakitovec> lalalla
<rakitovec> anyone???
<rakitovec> somebody
<spr> hey
<riccardo_> ciao come faccio a mettere a posto APT?
<starenka> !it | riccardo_
<ubottu> riccardo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<starenka> riccardo_: or just ask in english
<Ch1ppy> Is there a way to set one sound card to always be the default?
<lanoxx_> hi, i just installed kubuntu, but choose the option dont install bootloader
<lanoxx_> with what kernel options should i install kubuntu?
<lanoxx_> or should i just chainload kubuntu?
<sergio> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<starenka> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chris_____> i want to boot one install of ubuntu from 2 different computers. is there a way to create sth like "hardware profiles" so i dont have to reinstall hardware after changing the computer?
<lanoxx_> chris_____ uhm is this a onetime move? or do you mean you switch drives frequently?
<chris_____> switch computers frequently, same drive
<lanoxx_> if you use a genkernel it should be no problem i think
<lanoxx_> but im not sure
<chris_____> a genkernel?
<chris_____> hmm
<chris_____> i'll read up on it. thanks!
<lanoxx_> afaik ubuntu uses generic kernel, that means every drivers is compiled as a module and is just loaded when needed
<lanoxx_> so unlike windows you can boot linux from any computer you like
<lanoxx_> at least in theory, practically you would have to try it and see if it works
<chris_____> well.. it doesnt. it "forgets" my graphics driver and setup
<lanoxx_> ah
<lanoxx_> yes
<lanoxx_> if you use a different graphic card you might need another xorg config
<paolo_> hi. where can i check if an ethernet wifi usb adapter is fully compatible with kubuntu ?
<chris_____> one is actually a virtual machine, so theres a few other addons i need
<maennj> hello guys
<lanoxx_> hmm, im not sure how to do this, but you might be able to write a script to check how you boot and load anoter xorg.conf
<lanoxx_> but im not sure, since graphic configuration is not part of the kernel this is a bit tricky
<chris_____> maybe i could just use 2 separate kernels and select them before boot?
<lanoxx_> no, its not a kernel thing, its you xorg.conf
<maennj> guys, I destroyed 4 cds trying to burn intrepid alpha 5. but each time it I try to boot, the boot menu comes up but when I try to run kubuntu live, the computer just freezes
<ofv> chris_____: the X Windowing system is unrelated to the Linux kernel.
<maennj> anyone know how to fix this problem ?
<chris_____> ofv: the vbox addons appear to be recompiling kernel modules. thats why i thought
<maennj> and when I run umenu.exe from windows it says invalid cd detected
<ofv> maennj: have you checked the md5sum of the iso file you downloaded?
<lanoxx_> with what kernel options do i have to boot kubuntu
<lanoxx_> ?
<lanoxx_> i didnt install a bootloader in the first place
<ubuntu> hi. I am running Alpha 5 live cd right now, and just ran all the updates. If i do an install, will these updates be active, or will i have to run them all again?
<maennj> ofv: I'm going to now, but I thought that the file is ok because I was able to boot the iso file using virtual machine
<maennj> lanoxx_ default options
<maennj> lanoxx_ not sure if u meant me by that quesiton :)
<lanoxx_> maennj: i belive that i have to set some kernel options, just dont know which
<maennj> lanoxx_: I tried to turn all options off
<maennj> can someone give me md5 has for intrepid-desktop-i386.iso (alpha5) something wrong  cdimage.ubuntu.com I can't open it
<maennj> hash*
<ofv> maennj: it works fine for me. In which directory is the cd image?
<maennj> you mean in which directory in the cd ?
<ofv> found it: 81a5c425f5b004a7e24b8be15f925371 *intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<maennj> aah ok, my  file is corrupted . thx
<maennj> weird thing I was able to boot using the iso file directly from virtual machine
<maennj> but when I emulate the iso file into cd, it says invalid cd detected, so I guess something is wrong
<ofv> maennj: do you mean it worked on a virtual machine but not on a real one?
<maennj> yea when I make the virtual machine boots the iso file as cd it works
<maennj> but after I burn it, then try to boot the virtual machine with the real cd it doesn't work
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Hello.
<maennj> it doesn't work when I boot the real cd on the real machine either
<ofv> that's very extrange. If the cd image is corrupted, it shouldn't work on the virtual machine either.
<maennj> yea weird, I couldn't run umenu.exe too
<CoJaBo-Eee> Also weird is that Kubuntu is handling connecting to Windows shared files better than Windows Vista itself lol
<Carla1989> I understand that kubuntu install cd can let me work on a 'usable" desktop - I guess for read write access. Is it possible to somehow run PC Doctor or Memory Test on my laptop?
<LeeJunFan> hi Carla1989 - you should be able to run memtest
<LeeJunFan> your HD check out okay? I take it you didn't get the system installed...
<Carla1989> Hello LeeJunFan. I am afraid the problems from yday are still at the same point. BadBlocks Test completed without errors. But when I tried installing kubuntu afterwards, it stopped at 79% and gave me same error reported at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810453
<maennj> k guys thx for help I guess I'm gonna redownload to make sure
<maennj> exit
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: The install CD was not faulty, I got it re-written from another brand new laptop using imageburn s/w.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: did you verify the disc burned w/o errors?
<LeeJunFan> okay.
<Carla1989> LeeJuFan: yes
<Carla1989> sry LeeJunFan: Yes.
<LeeJunFan> Did you verify from within the installer?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Hmm. No not last time.
<Carla1989> I can quickly do that right now.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: or did you just verify from imageburn. If you have a corrupt iso download then imageburn will say it's okay. Might want to try from the CD, and see what it says.
<LeeJunFan> bbiab.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: ImageBurn verified the CD. And I am running the defects check within the installer.
<Fading> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DarkriftX> anyone here use dosbox?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: No errors found in the installer CD.
<DarkShinigami> Hello all.
<DarkShinigami> Every once in a while, Yahoo does not connect. I get the error message "Error 1 - Name Lookup Has Failed". How can I correct this?
<DarkShinigami> Sorry. Forgot to mention. I am using Kopete
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: No errors were found in the burnt installer CD.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: have you tried any other linux distros?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: at what point did it fail? after you've done partitioning?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Yes, I finished partitioning and few minutes after that.
<mn> Anyone here know of a good .iso burner for linux systems?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I am trying to find some command (like badblocks) to check for CD/DVD drive errors on kubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> mn:  yes K3B :)
<SebNaitsabes> mn: you should have  that as part of Kubuntu in fact
<mn> Oh ok.  where could I find it?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: if the CD verified then that's not the problem, that proves it can read from your CD fine.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: If CD/DVD Drive is okay, and HDD has no errors, what does that error mean?
<Carla1989> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810453 - this one
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: hard to say, would need to know what file it couldn't copy I guess. As I'm not familiar with the GUI installer I don't know if there's a way to get details during install as to what file was copying.
<LeeJunFan> It may be laptops specific, you might want to search for your laptop model in conjunction with the error.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Where can I find such a person?
<Carla1989> Ah, if kubuntu installer is not able to copy a file, I would first check what file it is. This information alone could give us more insight
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: I am back again on the usable desktop
<Carla1989> :(
<Sixzero> I'm having trouble trying to setup a home network between two Kubuntu boxes.  The system won't let me create new folders or move items in my Samba share, nor does Zeroconf seem to work properly.
<atomizer> hi all
<Sixzero> hi
<atomizer> i wanna ask a simple question about 32Bit and 64Bit versions of kubuntu
<ofv> Sixzero: I've fixed the freeze problem when I logout from KDE.
<ofv> Sixzero: the problem was atieventsd
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Is there some utility like PC Doctor in Kubuntu?
<atomizer> i have an Intel Quad Q8800... do you suggest i use the 32bit or the 64 bit version? and why?
<dr_willis> atomizer,  totally depends on the tasks you will be doing..
<atomizer> audio mixing/recording
<dr_willis> Or ifyou got more then 4gb of ram and want to use/see all the ram
<atomizer> and possibly game creation and image creation
<dr_willis> You might gain a little speed in encoding files with 64bit.
<atomizer> no, i have 2GB at the mo, upgrading to 4GB on tuesday
<dr_willis> But for most people - 64bit is not needed.
<Sixzero> ofv: good deal.  what was atieventsd doing to cause the freeze?
<dr_willis> OVER 4gb.. you would  want to use 64bit..
<ofv> I don't know. But the machine seems to work okay without it.
<dr_willis> I never use 64bit. so i  dont know what issues remain for 64bit Linux at this time.
<dr_willis> Used to be flash/java/video drivers - where issues.. but i think a lot of thiose have been fixed now.
<atomizer> yeh thats something else i was thinking, will 64bit have any more problems
<atomizer> yeh
<Sixzero> ofv: Lets hope it stays that way :)
<ofv> Sixzero: I remember you had the same problem. Or do you fixed it already?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: if you run memtest for a while w/o an error then that should take care of it as we've verified the HDD and CD are working, the only things really left in the scheme of things are CPU and memory. I highly doubt that to be the problem though.
<dr_willis> ive had memory 'slots' on MB's be bad also...
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Can you please tell me the command to run memtest
<Sixzero> ofv: I had that problem logging out of KDE4, but I've just tried avoiding it altogether for the time being.  I played around with it for a bit today, but it's still too buggy for my tastes.
<Carla1989> !memtest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest
<LeeJunFan> !info memtest
<Carla1989> duh
<ubottu> Package memtest does not exist in hardy
<LeeJunFan> wth.
<Carla1989> oh no!
<LeeJunFan> !info memtest86+
<ubottu> memtest86+ (source: memtest86+): thorough real-mode memory tester. In component main, is standard. Version 1.70-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 228 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia)
<Sixzero> ofv: but ever since I got a working set of ati drivers going, I haven't had a real bad problem since.
<Sixzero> !zeroconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zeroconf
<Sixzero> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LeeJunFan> I really wish I had more experience with the normal live installer Carla1989, but my guess is memtest might be a boot option or it's already on the CD and you may just be able to run it from konsole.
<ofv> Sixzero: okay. Here is the page that solved my problem:
<ofv> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting
<ofv> and specifically "System lockup on logout with catalyst 8.01"
<Carla1989> Yes, I can uderstand LeeJunFan. I am trying on this end too. :)
<atomizer> kubuntu 7.10 livecd had memtest as an option in the boot menu when you booted with the livecd
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: well, no you have to boot into memtest.
<atomizer> yeh i meant, when you turn the pc on
<dr_willis> Gee does that mean Memtest is its own OS? :)
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: And how do I do that?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: so it either needs to be on a floppy (which if I recall you don't have) or on CD.
<dr_willis> Most Live cd's these days have a Memtest option
<atomizer> lol no... im just saying O:)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, Carla1989 I imagine there's a way to boot into memtest.
<Carla1989> Let me try restart the PC.
<merolt> buona sera ho un problema con virtualbox
<merolt> non si apre piu
<merolt> qualcuno sa come fare
<merolt> ?
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: if not you can download an iso from here and burn it: http://www.memtest86.com/download.html
<atomizer> just so you know, im still a bit of a novice with linux.. aint really used it much...mainly due to hardly ever getting the internet working with wireless usb adapters
<LeeJunFan> !es | merolt
<ubottu> merolt: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> Thats why i run cables :)
<atomizer> yeh but i cant in this place lol
<atomizer> i would if i could, serisouly
<atomizer> seriously*
<dr_willis> I found 100ft cat6 for  $12 the other day.
<etfb> Does anyone have any experience using kvpnc to connect to a Windows network?  I'm beginning to think the software itself is broken.
<atomizer> yeh, but i've then gotta run that all round the house ¬_¬
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: There's no option to memtest86+ in the main menu
<atomizer> plus its not my house lol
<dr_willis> I got every room wired.. :) i even got cat6 in the 'reading/mens library' In the basement. :)
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: hrm, try downloading that iso I posted a link to above.
<atomizer> lol once i get my own place, i'll be doing exactly the same
<Carla1989> 1. Try kubuntu without any change 2. Install Kubuntu 3. Check CD for defects 4. Test Memory 5. Boot from first Hard Disk
<dr_willis> Slowly Updating to Gigabit networking parts.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: this is a PITA isn't it? Seriously, problems like this are fairly rare.
<Carla1989> Is option 4 we are talking about?
<atomizer> yeh carla1989
#kubuntu 2009-09-07
<coilette> *system monitor, found it
<logos> alguém do brasil?
<Dragnslcr> !br | logos
<ubottu> logos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coilette> 2 problems, a solution or help with either would be very much appreciated..
<coilette> 1 my multi-card reader does not work
<coilette> 2 my cell phone (moto-rokr) detecs its been connected to my pc via usb, but the pc doesnt detect it
<nelfy> quit
<brent> Anyone in here know how I can toggle between languages in ubuntu/
<brent> can't seem to figure it ouit
<Dragnslcr> brent- System Settings -> Regional & Language
<coilette> Dragnslcr know anything about micro-sd card ot being detected?
<Dragnslcr> Not a clue, sorry
<logos> My ethernet controller eth1 is recognized in the "ifconfig" but is not connecting
<logos> somebody know what could be?
<room> chris
<logos> My ethernet controller eth1 is recognized in the "ifconfig" but is not connecting, somebody  help me?
<segfault2k> can i make a question about the install of kubuntu karmic a5?
<jamesb_> I'm trying to install Java runtime.. I get an "unknown" error when install completes..
<segfault2k> when i try to install kdm ask me for a user & pass
<white_pelican> is there a standalone flash viewer available?
<LuisJa> i wanna install a rpm bin than i got in the desktop, i already did cd, whats the command to install=
<LuisJa> ?
<room> hey
<LuisJa> no one knows the command?
<white_pelican> if it's an RPM, you need to run alien on it
<LuisJa> what?
<LuisJa> nvm.... i tracked the command myself
<white_pelican> ok
<jamesb_> I'm trying to install Java runtime.. I get an "unknown" error when install completes..
<jamesb_> What else should I try?
<white_pelican> is there someone here to answer my question?
<cuznt> i guess it depends on the question eh?
 * cuznt aint no ball of fire but i get a few things correct
<white_pelican> is there a standalone flash viewer available?
<cuznt> like for adobe?
<cuznt> !FLASH
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cuznt> sorry caps
<cuznt> http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<jamesb_> !JAVA
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<white_pelican> like for flash videos
<jamesb_> This is getting crazy with Java.. lol
<jamesb_> I ran some commands and did some installing.. but I still can't use sites with Java..
<jamesb_> I run a test to check the version I am running in a browser window and it just locks up..
<pair0doc> jamesb_, how old of hardware?
<xtiger> hi
<xtiger> I get a scary krandrtray message asking me to enter my password every time I log in
<xtiger> anyone know how to get rid of it?
<xtiger> just checked, and krandrtray is 755, so I should have permission to execute
<Guest83869> hey guys, I just switched over from gnome to kde 4.3, and I've got to say I'm pretty impressed
<Guest83869> eh, I should change my nick, h/o
<Guest83869> testing
<Guest83869> ok, apparently i've forgotten how to do that
<Guest83869> anyhow, I'm trying to work out some kinks....overall I like kde
<Guest83869> I can't seem to get kmail to show e-mails in threaded format
<Guest83869> even when using te view>collapse all, for example
<Guest83869> does anyone have any ideas?
<kaddi> hi, my firefox recently decided, taht pdf-files should be opened with dolphin, when I execute it from the downloadlist.
<kaddi> where can i set up which program opens the file from the downloadlist?
<pair0doc> is it K>system settings>default applications?
<kaddi> pair0doc: no, that one is set to okular as pdfreader
<pair0doc> what version of FF?
<kaddi> 3.5.2
<brassmaster> can anyone tell me what steps i need to take in order to enable threaded conversations in kmail?
<kaddi> I'm not even sure if this is a FF setting or not. I set okular to default pdfreader in system settings and firefox settings
<pair0doc> I am still using 3.0.13 so I may not be the best to answer then.
<pair0doc> have you restarted FF incase the setting was cached in mem?
<kaddi> i've had that problem for a couple of weeks and the settings haven't changed recently
<kaddi> I'm gonna check if the problem exists with ff 3.9
<kaddi> 3.0
<pair0doc> ok.
<pair0doc> bbs
<kaddi> it's working with 3.0 :/
<kaddi> no it doesn't lol. It oppens okalar and dolphin :p
<snarkster1> is there a kubuntu 9.04 for ppc?
<jamesb_> !SHIRETOKO
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<jamesb_> Anyone know how to fix Java for Shiretoko??
<jamesb_> !JAVA
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<jamesb_> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<snarkster1> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Coyotes> !x64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x64
<Coyotes> heh
<HollowPoint> hey guys, anyone heard anything about whats going on with the bluetooth stack in Karmic? Is it going to be improved?
<navetz> guys i added a package to my repos but when I go to my package manager to update it, it says that it is blocked
<navetz> Note: i am trying to update pidgin
<shrey> Any one know how to have gtalk in kubuntu
<shrey> pls tell me how to do it..
<shrey> new in this..
<shrey> dont know anything
<mykro> apt-get install gtalk
<danilo> Salve...
<danilo> Hello
<snarkster1> what is the deal with the network manager.
<snarkster1> it just WILL NOT connect to any network
<snarkster1> isnt that what its supposed to do is connect to networks?
<snarkster1> that is what its there for right?
<devilsadvocate> snarkster1, what network?
<snarkster1> my network
<snarkster1> cause it has wpa on it?? maybe thats the issue
<snarkster1> Im doing a new install and wanted to get updates while installing.. but hell no stupid kde network manager wont connect
<snarkster1> what a pain in the ass.. really.. wicd connects no problem. hell i can configure a machine with cli and it connects stupid kde network manager fails to connect..
<snarkster1> sorry Im very frustrated
<snarkster1> i have a guy here who just cant stand windows anymore, see and he knew I used linux.
<snarkster1> now he says screw it if it wont connect to a network Id rather have windows.
<snarkster1> we opnsource users are supposed to gently push people to linux, and open source, but when the crap doesnt work how are you supposed to do that?
<snarkster1> im so glad I didnt blow away his machine. cause i dont have vista
<Leobuntu> try with "nm-applet"
<shrey> can u tell me how can i sign in my yahoo messenger and gtalk
<shrey> pls reply
<shrey> ???
<Leobuntu> snarkster1 : try with nm-applet, an other network applet
<shrey> can u tell me how can i sign in my yahoo messenger and gtalk
<shrey> ???
<shrey> pls any body tell
<shrey> how can i sign in my yahoo messenger and gtalk
<aar>  Hi, when I resume the system from sleep mode the screen looks dark (as if on battery mode), despite the fact that it's connected to the mains. The screen also goes darker when I start mplayer. Why is this happening? (Kuuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron laptop)
<the_madman> Hello everyone.
<the_madman> I've got something of a major problem...
<the_madman> Whenever I try to run, "sudo", I get: "sudo: must be setuid root"
<the_madman> Thing is, I made sure I was in the admin group and double-checked /etc/sudoers with visudo.
<rubyist> chmod o+s /usr/bin/sudo
<the_madman> rubyist: Is this when I get glad that I set a root password?
<rubyist> yeah, do it as root
<the_madman> rubyist: Done, but I still get the same error.
<rubyist> ls -al /usr/bin/sudo
<the_madman> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 115136 2009-02-17 03:22 /usr/bin/sudo
<rubyist> the +s wasn't set.
<the_madman> Ah.
<the_madman> ... It isn't letting me set it as root.
<rubyist> just try, chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<the_madman> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 115136 2009-02-17 03:22 /usr/bin/sudo
<rubyist> ok now its set..
<the_madman> Looks better, methinks.
<rubyist> try sudo now
<the_madman> Ah, it's working now.
<the_madman> Thanks.
<rubyist> ok
<the_madman> I suppose you wouldn't know what changed it, since you weren't following my every move...
<rubyist> nope, no idea.
<the_madman> What exactly does the 's' bit do?
<rubyist> you could have accidentely removed the s bit on all files, i don't knwo
<rubyist> don't know*
<rubyist> it runs the command with the permissions of the user/group
<the_madman> Oh! I think I know now.
<rubyist> so runs with the permission of root in this case
<the_madman> I see.
<the_madman> Thanks.
<the_madman> I know what I did.
<the_madman> Got some problems with Nepomuk not seeing /usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so
<the_madman> Even though the file exists.
<rubyist> is that where it looks?
<the_madman> So I went and (quite oblivious to the +s bit) did chmod -R 755 /usr
<the_madman> *facepalm
<rubyist> ah :)
<the_madman> Yeah, nepomukserver spits out, '(Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so"'
<the_madman> In a console.
<rubyist> hm no clue, never used it before
<the_madman> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 108416 2009-02-13 18:55 /usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so
<the_madman> It's absolutely, definitely there. >.<'
<the_madman> It's a shame as well... I quite liked nepomuk on Gentoo...
<the_madman> Was one of the only things that actually worked, though >.<'
<the_madman> Oh well. Problem solved. Thanks again. :)
<rubyist> no worries
<XtoTheZ> can i make usb printer accessible from other pcs in local network?
<Coyotes> yes...
<Coyotes> but I don't know how on Kubuntu :(
<Coyotes> I've done it... but on Windows.  Anyone a Linux printing expert?
<mat69> omg why does openjdk6-source depend on pulseaudio?!
<mat69> hmm the dependencies are completly fucked, so much (artificially) depends on gnome and other things
<ghostcube> mat69: if there are calls to the libs it brings in i wont say its fucked up
<mat69> ghostcube: another one is fam, pulls a lot of gnome stuff
<mat69> and no, fam depends in no way on anything gnome related in reality
<hyper_ch> anyone here using kde 4.3.1 and OOo 3.1? I have a problem that when I want to save (or save as) and then in the dialog box, where I can tell name and location, when I right click on the directory structur the contex menu appears but there's not text  --> http://www.sjau.ch/ooobug.png
<ghostcube> if there is anything inside depending on gnome functions sure
<mat69> trying to install a dev-environment results in nearly as many gnome stuff as kde stuff ...
<mat69> when they changed fam a lot
<mat69> a stupid way
<ghostcube> it wouldnt work on gnome if it wouldnt depend on some of its functions
<mat69> it is no problem if gnome-apps pull it, as _they_ depend on it
<mat69> but fam itself should not pull gnome-stuff
<children> hi
<children> testing
<children> testing
<Mamarok> mat69: FAM is obsolete, you shouldn't use it in KDE anyway
<mat69> Mamarok: what made it obsolete? the cmake output suggests to use it
<Mamarok> mat69: what are you trying to compile?
<mat69> Mamarok: I do compile everything, but in that case I think it was kdelibs
<Mamarok> mat69: right, then you should check on techbase,kde,org or ask in #kde, AFAIK it is not really needed anmore
<mat69> well I have installed it now anyway
<Mamarok> must be Kubuntu specific then, but most distributions don't need it anymore
<mat69> Mamarok: the cmake output is not Kubuntu specific ;)
<mat69> it is optional
<Mamarok> mat69: also, AFAIK Kubuntu uses gamin
<Mamarok> which is intened as a FAM replacement
<mat69> Mamarok: gamin is not even installed by default
<Mamarok> neither are
<Mamarok> but if you need a file monitoring tool, gamin is the way to go
<mat69> Mamarok: it appears that gamin is not supported by kde --> at least no cmake-msg about it
<mat69> with kde I mean the src
<Mamarok> mat69: well, then you should ask in #kde or #kde-devel, this goes way beyond the scope of this channel :)
<philipp__> hi
<philipp__> can someone help me please?
<philipp__> hello?
<the_madman> Sorry I'm back. Policykit authorization isn't working.
<the_madman> Think it's related to the problem I had with sudo...
<philipp__> can you help me please?
<the_madman> philipp__: What's the problem?
<philipp__> i can't clear my bin
<the_madman> philipp__: The wastebin?
<philipp__> or what's the english word for that? trash bin?
<the_madman> Yes, that.
<philipp__> i mean the deleted files
<the_madman> Yes.
<philipp__> sorry I'm german
<philipp__> ah ok
<the_madman> It's all right.
<the_madman> Have you tried right click --> "Empty trash"?
<philipp__> yes it don't work
<philipp__> one moment i write the error
<philipp__> /home/user/.local/share/Trash/info/msfd_1.trashinfo.trashinfo.trashinfo.trashinfo couldn't be read
<philipp__> the last thing i tried to translate
<the_madman> Give me a second.
<philipp__> ok thx
<the_madman> Try: chmod -755 /home/user/.local/share/Trash/
<the_madman> Then try again.
<philipp__> [Trash Info]
<philipp__> Path=/home/philipp/.local/share/Trash/info/msfd.trashinfo.trashinfo.trashinfo.trashinfo
<philipp__> DeletionDate=2009-09-07T13:19:22
<philipp__> sry
<philipp__> chmod: invalid option --7
<philipp__> doesn't work
<the_madman> Oops. Try: chmod 755 /home/user/.local/share/Trash/
<the_madman> Sorry.
<the_madman> My mistake.
<philipp__> maybe i should try to delete the info directory
<the_madman> Maybe.
<the_madman> If you want, you can just do rm -fr /home/user/.local/share/Trash/*
<philipp__> ok thx i delete the info direktory and made a new one. now the Empty trash option is unclickable
<philipp__> ok now it works
<philipp__> thx
<the_madman> Cool.
<the_madman> :)
<philipp__> do you have an problem, too?
<philipp__> a problem sry
<the_madman> I have, but it's a bit hard.
<philipp__> do you use ubuntu or kubuntu? what's the problem?
<the_madman> I use Kubuntu. When I try to install/remove programs from Add and remove software, it shows, "You don't have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<philipp__> can you open this softwar per root?
<the_madman> Yes, I can.
<the_madman> But I shouldn't have to.
<the_madman> It worked when I ran as user before.
<philipp__> did it work on root?
<the_madman> Yes.
<the_madman> It's a problem with policykit.
<philipp__> did you try chmod?
<the_madman> I did.
<the_madman> Sorry, I have to go now.
<the_madman> I'll be back later.
<the_madman> Thanks anyway.
<the_madman> :)
<philipp__> ok np
<hugleo> hi
<hugleo> How to disable all kde special effects to Kubuntu 8.10?
<philipp__> on configurations
<asm`> hi guys, i just installed kubuntu in a VM, first time user..
<asm`> when i minimize konquerer it disappears but i can still get to it iwth alt+tab
<asm`> any thoughts?
<philipp__> sorry i don't understand the problem
<asm`> well
<asm`> it doenst go to taskbar.
<asm`> it just.. disappearsl ike i said.
<philipp__> only konquerer?
<asm`> yeah
<philipp__> or does any other program disappear, too?
<philipp__> do you have windows?
<rabidweezle> what's the name of that app that lets you get a mouse cursor in a console tty?
<rabidweezle> isn't it like gm or something like that?
<rabidweezle> it's like 2 or 3 letters
<philipp__> i don't understand what you mean, you have normally an mouse cursor in a console
<rabidweezle> philipp__: I was reffering to gpm
<rabidweezle> for the tty's you need it to use a mouse
<rabidweezle> and it seems to be broken in kubuntu since I installed it, went to use my mouse and it killed X on me XD
<rabidweezle> no biggy, I will just use konsole for apps that require a mouse in terminal
<rabidweezle> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<philipp__> ah ok
<rabidweezle> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<BluesKaj> G'day
<dirk__> moin moin
<dirk__> jemand hier ?
<dirk__> azhsrhsh
<dirk__> ukzukui
<dirk__> hallo ?
<philipp_> hi
<philipp_> was gibs?
<dirk__> ola
<philipp_> endlich mal ein deutscher im chatt
<dirk__> jo
<dirk__> hab da mal ne frage zum mounten
<philipp_> jop frag
<dirk__> automount(pid17709) on /cluster type autofs (rw,fd=4,pgrp=17709,minproto=2,maxproto=4)
<dirk__> was bedeuten die abkürzungen
<dirk__> ?
<philipp_> wie kommst denn da drauf?
<BluesKaj> !de | dirk__
<ubottu> dirk__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dirk__> aha ok
<philipp_> lol
<BluesKaj> undt philipp_,
<philipp_> was?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<philipp_> does it annoy anyone?
<BluesKaj> not if you speak english
<philipp_> should i translate it?
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philipp_> lol
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> need some help... my printer is not responding... it was working few days ago, i guess before some updates or something.. now its not responding, status is Stopped all the time.. can someone help me with this??
<Mamarok> lovre: you should give more details about your Kubuntu version, KDE version and printer
<chisel_> i'm a computer noob and i need to upgrade my graphics card....what sorta info should i take with me about my computer to make sure i buy a compatible one. especially one that ubuntu supports
<mihai> hi all
<mihai> somebody?
<chisel_> howdy
<mihai> how i can run .bat files??
<mihai> how i can run .bat files??
<chisel_> i don't know either, i usally google stuff like that
<mihai> how i can install songbird?
<chisel_> sudo apt-get install songbird
<mihai> ook
<mihai> thank youu
<chisel_> it may not work
<mihai> dont works
<chisel_> it must be in a repository, you may have to look to see if it is in one, then enable that repo
<Dragnslcr> !songbird | mihai
<ubottu> mihai: songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<mihai> :-s
<chisel_> if that don't work, see if its in a PPA. those are easy and usefull
<chisel_> thatz neato
<mihai> i have download it
<mihai> the song bird aplication
<chisel_> so can anyone tell me what sort of info i MUST know to buy a compatible graphic card for my macheen and OS?
<mihai> http://getsongbird.com/
<mihai> http://getsongbird.com/
<mihai> itś this ok?
<Dragnslcr> chisel_- you'll have to know what slot type your motherboard has (probably PCI-E or AGP)
<chisel_> that should work mihai, but make sure you get the debian/linux/ubuntu version if there is the option
<mihai> how i can se mi version?
<chisel_> ok so how do i find that out Drags?
<mihai> :(
<chisel_> mihai, version of what?
<Dragnslcr> chisel_- easiest way would be to read the docs for your motherboard. Second easiest would be to open the case and look at the motherboard
<mihai> of my linux
<chisel_> my case is open, can you tell me what to look for? or do you know if nvidia geforce is one or the other?
<chisel_> uname -a
<chisel_> mihai type: uname -a in terminal
<chisel_> dragnslcr so its all about my mother board then?
<mihai> who know how to do a private tribalwar server??
<mihai> who know how to do a private tribalwar server??
<BluesKaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<philipp_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<philipp_> did you install songbird | mihai
<philipp_> i know a way to do this
<herenbdy> are there any KDE-based gnutella clients in the repos?
<Guest92075> does anyone here know if it's possible to associate plasma activites with virtual desktops
<AFLunatic> I'm having HUGE issues installing kubuntu... Everytime I boot from live cd or install inside windows.. it takes about 10 minutes to 'boot' the install but never does, it just says { DRDY ERR } and UNC.. Any ideas?
<Guest92075> I am struggling to understand the difference
<BluesKaj> gnutella is gnome
<BluesKaj> kde client will have a diff client
<BluesKaj> name
<rezonans19> Hello 2All
<herenbdy> BluesKaj: I don't think the G stands for gnome in that case
<BluesKaj> AFLunatic, are you using wubi to installinside windows ?
<AFLunatic> I've tried both, Live CD and wubi
<AFLunatic> same error both times
<BluesKaj> herenbdy, you can still use gnutella on kde
<herenbdy> yeah, gtk-gnutella, wanted to know if there was a native KDE program though
<rezonans19> Is anybody has SiS672 3D driver for Kubuntu 9.04 x86_64 ?
<Guest70740> is there any way to configure kopete to use irc chat
<BluesKaj> not in it's latest version
<rezonans19> 70740 Just add a your's IIN
<BluesKaj> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rezonans19> BluesKaj said good, use pidgin or aolaim or miranda
<Guest70740> i was using pidgin before but saw kopete now  has facebook so thought i would give it a try
<BluesKaj> kde4 doesn't support kopete irc for some reason
<BluesKaj> Guest70185, IMO pidgin is easier to configure and use anyway
<Guest70185> i'll go back to pidgin but that doesnt do video chat ... too bad there isn't a program that has all features
<BluesKaj> Guest70185, and you could always use a dedicated irc client like konversation :)
<BluesKaj> amsn ?
<Guest70185> yea i'm using quassel now
<BluesKaj> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<BluesKaj> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<BluesKaj> kinda useless for irc tho :(
<caseyd> does anyone in here use kismet? I installed it with KPackageKit.. but i can't get it to work
<rezonans19> Fucking cat
<BluesKaj> caseyd, it's a konsole app
<caseyd> i'm having trouble finding what folder it's in so I  can run ./configure
<BluesKaj> rezonans19, no need for that lkind of language here
<caseyd> i'm still new to linux.. had it about a week now, but im picking it up =)
<rezonans19> ok
<BluesKaj> caseyd,  /usr/bin usually ,but just run it in the terminal with sudo
<caseyd> yeah I did that, but it's not working like the readme says, it says when I run kismet it will prompt me to ad a capture interface
<caseyd> maybe I should just find the gui version ;-)
<BluesKaj> you have to give the client a server to find like an IP or some such
<jeiworth> hi all,anyone have a goos suggestion for a program to convert video formats, e.g. quicktime to xvid and such?
<BluesKaj> jeiworth, ffmpeg , but go to the ffmpeg site and compile it . The versions in the repos including medibuntu are stripped of some uses
<jeiworth> BluesKaj: thanks for the tip, although i am on experimental repos, i don't know if those are stripped as well but with checkinstall shouldn't be a problem installing it from source as recent version
<jorge__> Hola
<kailash> help me ... i am using istanbul for desktop screencast ... but if i use it for about 10 minutes ...
<kailash> it hangs up ........
<caseyd> so if i have a program stuck open, how can I get to something like 'Task Manager' in windows to 'end task' it
<kailash> help me ... i am using istanbul for desktop screencast ... but if i use it for about 10 minutes ...
<kailash> it hangs up ........
<caseyd> if something works for 10 minutes and then hangs up without you doing anything new, it is logical to assume that you have insufficient system resources for it to continue to run
<jeiworth> <caseyd> so if i have a program stuck open, how can I get to something like 'Task Manager' in windows to 'end task' it <-- CTRL+ESC
<sczgilae> hi to all, im installing an USB DLINK network card in my Kubuntu 9.04 and im having some problems. when i type "lsusb" i see that the system knows the device bit when im configuring network on this adapter the system block sometimes. how can i install correctly the device?
<BluesKaj> sczgilae, do you mean it connects for a while and then drops the connection for no apparent reason ?
<calvin_> whats up
<Admiral_Chicago> I've got a strange problem with X. under video card, it'll show "configured video card" and say similar things for Monitor etc
<calvin_> the new kubuntu alpha 5 is awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> and if I run dpkg -reconfigure it doesn't really run. it just hangs for a second and returns me to the terminal
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, X is practically uneditable in jaunty , you can thank the kernel modules in the latest upgrades for that
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: hmm, I am getting help in the Karmic channel. this was technically a Karmic issue but I came in here
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: Is Hoary the same way?
<BluesKaj> ok , i se you there Admiral_Chicago :)
<BluesKaj> I think this started in intrepid
<Zeik> Could someone help me with the crash in Kubuntu 8.10 caused by changing resolutions? My VGA chipset is an Intel 950 GMA.
<skyhunter> Hey, can someone help me to write a small shell script?
<skyhunter> I want the shell script to edit a .cfg file and open a programm
<sebastian_> hey guys
<BluesKaj> skyhunter, look in the linux application forums you are trying to open for scripting advice ...I found  scipting answers in the forums for various apps
<sebastian_> im running ubuntu right now but i installed kde but the network manager dont work so i dont have internet when i use it, is there something i need to install?
<skyhunter> okay thanks
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, what kind of internet connection ?
<sebastian_> wireless usb
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, try wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Zeik> Does UXA run better than EXA?
<sebastian_> thank you :D
<XtoTheZ> what to do if u get "This print share is not accessible." with network printer connected over usb
<sebastian_> hey guys i installed wicd manager but i still cant connect to the internet, and when i installed it the standard network manager for gnome go uninstalled so now i got no way to connect, any idea on how to get it back?
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, did you configure wicd in prefernces?
<sebastian_> didnt find anything to configure everything seemed to be correct
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, do you use wep or wpa encryption ?
<sebastian_> wpa
<sebastian_> ya i input the password and choosed wpa1/2 but not the wicd settings
<BluesKaj> did you check the prefernces tab on the wicd gui for drivers and external
<BluesKaj> advanced tab
<sebastian_> everything is on auto in external
<sebastian_> and on general i got wext on for driver i tried most of them but they dont even try to connect
<BluesKaj> which driver, wext ?
<sebastian_> yep wext
<BluesKaj> you have to click on the connect button, some ppl don't realize that
<sebastian_> ya i did that hehe
<sebastian_> i tries to connect but it fails
<sebastian_> validating authentication and then it fails
<BluesKaj> do you still have an ethernet connected ?
<sebastian_> no i only have the wireless usb connected
<BluesKaj> did you type in the password you chose for the router etc
<sebastian_> yep and took wpa 1/2
<sebastian_> and im sure the password is right
<BluesKaj> in the key textbox, in properties...just trying to cover all the bases here
<Zeik> How would i go about checking which VGA driver i am using?
<sebastian_> Blueskaj type in ip adress and static dns?
<BluesKaj> sebastian_,, i haven't , I went with auto settings on the router
<sebastian_> Blueskaj is there anyway to turn back the clock?
<BluesKaj> Zeik, lspci | grep -i vga
<Zeik> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> sebastion reinstall network manager ?
<Zeik> What command would i use to update my VGA driver?
<BluesKaj> sebastian_
<Zeik> I am using the default one that had composition problems.
<sebastian_> Blueskaj i dont have an internet connection hehe
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, how many networks csn wicd see /
<BluesKaj> can
<sebastian_> Zeik go to hardwaredrivers i think
<sebastian_> Blueskaj 3 of them
<BluesKaj>  and of course the the stongest signal is yours /
<sebastian_> yep its at 100%
<pteague> well, using sftp in kate seemed to be making a difference, but considering my ssh connection keeps getting stuck i think my problems were more an issue with the $#@ wireless here at the office... changed tcp keepalive settings & hopefully that will solve a number of problems
<nasrullah> which software is good for dscanner on ukubuntu jaunty pls
<crischan> hi, i have just installed a 9.10 alpha5 on my desktop machine running kde 4.3.1. now i want to know if amarok already supports iPods?
<sebastian_> Blueskaj is there anyway to reinstall the network manager without the connection?
<nasrullah> software for scanner kubntu jaunty pls
<Dragnslcr> !info skanlite | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1152 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<nasrullah> thank you ubottu
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, download it here ,http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/ , copy it to your kubuntu pc
<sebastian_> thank you so much :)
<nasrullah> which mobile phone is well compatible with kubuntu jaunty pls
<crischan> has anyone had success using an ipod nano with amarok2?
<DFarmer> Hi
<DFarmer> I've just installed Kubuntu on a laptop with a 1280x800 screen. However, I cannto set it to that in the system settings, as the only options are for non-widescreen aspect ratio. How can I fix this? dpkg-reconfigure does nothing and I need someone to help me step by step
<hellhound> i am not able to get my logitech quickcam stx to work in kopete, however it does work in cheese.  when I run kopete through the terminal I get the errors: http://pastebin.com/m3f7a9467
<DFarmer> Anybody? I need a solution quickly..
<Dragnslcr> It's pretty quiet in here today, so I doubt you'll get a quick answer
<DFarmer> Please?
<BluesKaj> depends on the Q
<DFarmer> I've just installed Kubuntu on a laptop with a 1280x800 screen. However, I cannto set it to that in the system settings, as the only options are for non-widescreen aspect ratio. How can I fix this? dpkg-reconfigure does nothing and I need someone to help me step by step
<abhi> can someone help me? i cant change my theme
<hellhound> i am not able to get my logitech quickcam stx to work in kopete, however it does work in cheese.  when I run kopete through the terminal I get the errors: http://pastebin.com/m3f7a9467
<abhi_> can someone help me? i cant change my theme
<hellhound> i am not able to get my logitech quickcam stx to work in kopete, however it does work in cheese.  when I run kopete through the terminal I get the errors: http://pastebin.com/m3f7a9467
<mihai> hii all
<mihai> can somebody help mee????
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> splitsville again
<snikker> hi, which is the best vga card for kubuntu?
<jonathan__> hello!
<BluesKaj> snikker, most newer nvidia cards are well supported
<jonathan__> I would like to learn a bit of latex to manage my school-work at home better. I downloaded Kile and pasted an basic project i found in an official latex-tutorial. When i select "build", i get many errors i don't really understand. shouldn't a sample project work without any problems? Do i have to configure kile somehow? thanks in advance!
<snikker> BluesKaj: is better ati or nvidia? because i've got an nvidia 6600gt, but sometime it's very slow with kde4...
<BluesKaj> snikker, at the moment nvidia  has good support.
<BluesKaj> ati , not so much
<brassmaster> can anyone tell me how to update to the karmic alpha?
<snikker> BluesKaj: did you mean with newer cards?
<brassmaster> is it a question better asked at #ubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> 6600gt should work well
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<snikker> BluesKaj: well i don't know... with kde3.5 was very very fast... now with kde4 is slow...
<brassmaster> BluesKaj: Yes, that would be good advice if what I wanted to do was to upgrade to a stable version of Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> brassmaster, well you can ask in ubuntu+1 , the only difference will be the name jaunty will be subbed with karmic
<jado> hi, i've installed kgrubeditor with sudo apt-get install kgrubeditor but i can't launch it (command not found)
<BluesKaj> brassmaster, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<Zeik> If you are having speed issues with composition in KDE 4 try turning off the DRI acceleration for desktop effects.
<snikker> Zeik: how can i do that?
<snikker> Zeik:  "load dri" is already commented in xorg.conf
<Zeik> System settings menu> Desktop> Advanced tab at the top.
<Zeik> Under that you can find an option for direct rendering.
<Zeik> You might get a performance improvement and you might not.
<Zeik> I got a major improvement when i did it.
<Zeik> Are you using an Intel VGA chipset?
<BluesKaj> snikker, some are advising to disable xorg.conf and let the kernel module and hal handle the video
<BluesKaj> dunno if itwill work on your older nvidia card tho
<snikker> Zeik: i've enable the direct rendering... i've got an nvidia card...
<snikker> BluesKaj: i'll try also to disable xorg.conf...
<BluesKaj> snikker , mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha
<BluesKaj> oops wrong paste
<Dragnslcr> You fail
<BluesKaj> hehe
<snikker> :)
<BluesKaj>  damn
<BluesKaj> snikker , mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<snikker> BluesKaj:  ok
<BluesKaj> this way you still have a backup if needed
<snikker> BluesKaj: now i try and reboot...
<BluesKaj> no need , justrelogin
<snikker> but i don't need to reload the X server?
<BluesKaj> reboot if you wish
<snikker> ok
<Zerg2000> Does anyone have KDE 4.3.x and experience slower log in? About 10 seconds more in splash screen when KDE logo is displayed.
<jado> where can i find kgrubeditor in the kde system settings?
<BluesKaj> !grub | jado
<ubottu> jado: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jado> BluesKaj: there is nothing about kgrubeditor in this page
<jado> kgrubeditor is installed, i just don't know how to open it in the system settings. It is said on internet that it is a system settings module but i can't find it
<BluesKaj> jado alt+f2 kgrubeditor
<jado> BluesKaj: ouch ... i tried that before i came it was not working ;o
<jado> hm i think i have to restart the computer
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is there DOS attack going on ?
<BluesKaj> jado whynot just edit grub yourself
<jado> BluesKaj: nothing happens when i alt f2 kgrubeditor
<BluesKaj> jada alt+f2
<jado> BluesKaj: i know
<BluesKaj> whynot just edit grub yourself , dunno which grub you have , legacy or grub2 , legacy has a file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jado> BluesKaj: yes i will but that's frustrating
<jado> just a question: when i upgrade linux, i have old grub entries that stays, do i have to keep them, or are they totally useless?
<BluesKaj> jado if you're just trying to get rid of old kernel listings you can do that by removing the linux-image with the corresponding numbers in your fav package manager
<calvin_> hey guys quick question : how do i install CHROME 64 bit on my kubuntu?
<gobnuts> Hi. Is there a way to make plasma-desktop the default shell instead of plasma-netbook on Kubuntu-netbook-remic karmic alpha5?
<jado> BluesKaj: i delete linux-image, linux-generic, and linux-restricted-module of the old kernel ?
<jado> linux-headers instead of linux-generic i mean
<BluesKaj> jado I've removed both
<BluesKaj> brb
<asm`> hi - in kubuntu want applications/konquerer/etc to minimze as icons, how do i do this?
<asm`> like i see in screenshots
<asm`> The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<asm`> This should have been done by the backend automatically
<asm`> im getting this error in my software update area in kubuntu
<asm`> kubuntu is a piece of shit
<asm`> you kids hate windows but this gui is exactly windows
<asm`> but a non-working version
<calvin_> sudo apt-get doesnt work for me
<asm`> i am trying it out cuz i realy am curous
<asm`> and i like KDE
<asm`> but jesus
<asm`> ive had to reinstall 3-4 times
<asm`> and still
<FloodBotK2> asm`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asm`> nothing works
<asm`> The package list needs to be rebuilt.
<asm`> This should have been done by the backend automatically
<maco> please watch your languages
<asm`> yes.. should've been.
<maco> er language
<maco> there should be a refresh button somewhere on it
<calvin_> E: Malformed line 45 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<rabidweezle> anyone know how to get firefox to make middle mouse click = scroll mode?
<maco> calvin_: youve a typo in that file
<calvin_> yeah just fixed it thanks
<ghostcube> asm`: whats the prob you raving about
<ghostcube> ^^
<TD-Linux> hey, whoever decided that Konqueror will be default web browser, thank you :D
<Warlock> anyone have an idea on how to get k3b to copy a protected dvd even tho I've added the restricted extras ???
<TD-Linux> Warlock, I'm not sure that's within K3B's abilities
<TD-Linux> how about K9Copy?
<Warlock> Has been before
<TD-Linux> do you have libdvdcss installed?
<Warlock> Yes I do
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Warlock> I installed that BluesKaj
<Warlock> Still no go
<TD-Linux> I don't think kubuntu-restricted-extras includes libdvdcss
<Warlock> It does TD-Linux
<BluesKaj> nope,but it's also a requirement for some media
<BluesKaj> they used to be separate apps
<Warlock> Now they are 1 app
<Warlock> When you download the restricted extras it is all part of it
<TD-Linux> I'm so very tempted to install karmic on my "production machine"
<BluesKaj> well, i haven't installed anything media since edgy, upgrades only
<TD-Linux> Warlock, err what?
<TD-Linux> you can play dvds right?
<Warlock> The libdvdcss is part of the restricted extras that I had downloaded
<TD-Linux> how stable is karmic right now?
<Warlock> Yes I can play then just fine without installing anything extra
<TD-Linux> Warlock, OK, didn't know that was in ubuntu repositories now
<TD-Linux> DVDs should not be able to play without libdvdcss...
<Warlock> It is now...One of the upgrades
<BluesKaj> TD-Linux, i'd be careful about that , karmic is having some graphics and sound issues depending on your hardware
<TD-Linux> so you must have it somehow :) so I dunno what the issue is with k3b now
<Warlock> I can play then right outta the box with k3b..No issues at all
<TD-Linux> I need to burn alpha 5 to test
<TD-Linux> BluesKaj, I'm currently on 173 nvidia drivers (ancient I know)
<BluesKaj> TD-Linux, they work in karmic from all reports, it's the intel stuff that's still iffy
<TD-Linux> what about HDA Intel sound?
<TD-Linux> it worked fine in alpha 4 livecd though I couldn't adjust volume it seemed
<Warlock> My neighbor just installed it with no issues with intel drivers
<BluesKaj> it seems to ok , but pulseaudio is giving some ppl probs
<Warlock> Ony issue with it that we can find is a dual boot vista machine will not play blue rays correctly..Everything else is fine
<gorgonizer> I installed Karmic Alpha 4 on my home box, and all is fine, don't have Pulseaudio installed mind..
<dorkface> Hi all.  Has anyone here been succesfull in setting up a connection to a wins server and getting wins name resolution using Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> gorgonizer, yeah I have a c-media soundcard that runs fine on the kernel module and alsa without PA installed
<BluesKaj> <--- running karmic alpha 5 atm
<Warlock> Thanks for the help people
<gorgonizer> BluesKaj: A while ago you indicated that uninstalling PA was the best thing to do on KDE, and since I am yet to have an issue without it, I am yet to see the point of it, despite my Gnome-loving housemates..
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<dorkface> BluesKaj: are you getting the boot times that, I belive, canonical claimed?
<BluesKaj> gorgonizer, of course that depends on your HW
<BluesKaj> dorkface, dunno what are the claims ?
<gorgonizer> BluesKaj: Nvidia HDA and a Geforce 7600 GS gfx card..
<gorgonizer> all working fine, even runs the 185 Nvidia drivers.. :)
<BluesKaj> the soundcard is what I meant , nvidia sound cards seem tobe fine
<BluesKaj> dorkface, seems it takes upwards of 30secs for my boot up
<DWonderly> was/is there a Netbook ver of KDE in either 9.04 or 8.10?
<DWonderly> Or, will 9.10 be the first shot at it from kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2009-09-08
<gobnuts> DWonderly: 9.10 has a kubuntu-netbook-remix version currently Alpha5. Works quite well overall, the plasma-netbook needs more tweaking though
<DWonderly> Okay. Ive been thinking about changing over from gnome to KDE
<rabidweezle> how do I turn off all keyboard repeating?
<rabidweezle> like if you hold down a button and it repeats that button
<rabidweezle> like aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rabidweezle> nevermind, got it
<Zerg2000> Does anyone experience slower logins in KDE 4.3? About 10 seconds slower than in KDE 4.2.
<ussher_> I have virtualbox running an ubuntu server.  It works when im connected to my router because an ipaddress is assigned, but when not connected to the router how can i access the virtual server from the host os?
<jamesb_> Is there anything in Kubuntu 9.04 that is similar to Cleartype? To smooth my fonts look?
<jamesb_> Main reason is in Firefox.. the text looks bad...
<Daskreech> How do  I run a GUI app under a different user?
<Daskreech> krunner is broken
<Beep> Anyone got three monitors to work with xinerama (1 on PCI; 2 on PCIx)
<Daskreech> and logging in via the CLI and setting the xserver and display and running an application results in squat all happeneing
<Daskreech> ah this sucks I'll just logout and login the other user
<Daskreech> To run one app >_<
<sharaf> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<pabloz> hi guys, anyone knows why may Kate be ignoring my keyword configuration (particularly regarding dead-keys)?
<Daskreech> didn't load them?
<pabloz> Daskreech: sorry, not sure I understood the question. In any other kde/whatever app I can press ' and then a to produce á (spanish layout), within kate, I can't
<pabloz> (it comes as two separate characters: 'a)
<Beep> pabloz, I've had KDE "forget" the keyboard layout. I get around it by having both EN and ES loaded and "show country flag" option turned on in => System Settings -> Region & Lang > Keyboard
<Beep> When it forgets I just press the flag twice. (Once to go to EN, then again to go back to ES)
<pabloz> actually, I have keyword layouts disabled
<pabloz> *the* keyword layout is spanish
<TD-Linux> pabloz, that's an odd bug, works for me on, err, kde 3.5.10 :P
<pabloz> TD-Linux: do you have keyword layouts enabled in System Settings -> Region & Lang > Keyboard ?
<TD-Linux> yeah I switch between US and US International
<TD-Linux> both are in the list
<TD-Linux> as I said this is ancient kde though, kubuntu 8.04
<pabloz> ok, I guess that's the difference
<pabloz> ah
<pabloz> I'm on 9.04
<pabloz> maybe is http://guido-flohr.net/dell/latitude-e5400/keyboard.html#keyboard_kde_qt ?
<pabloz> """Setting the environment variables LANG and LC_ALL to "en_US.UTF-8" (or any other utf-8 locale (...)) fixed the problem"""
<pabloz> maybe that's what the keyword layout setting option does directly or as a side-effect? (assuming that would make kate follow the system configuration)
<rabidweezle> anyone know if it's possible to like set certain mouse buttons to do certain keyboard combos?
<rabidweezle> I've got a 5 button mouse and want to use the other buttons
<Some_Person> How many lines is Terminal
<what_if> I am having a problem where a blacklisted module (evbug) is beibng loaded even though the module is blacklisted. What would cause this behavior ?
<pair0doc> does another module depend on it? just a guess, I have never had to blacklist a module.
<what_if> no modules depend on it. It is more a developer tool
<what_if> this module is blacklisted by default, I did not blacklist it
<Planetary> hello i want to mention that nvidia driver 180 should be updated to 185. we would really apprciate it
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genii> !info nvidia-glx-185
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-185 does not exist in jaunty
<genii> !info nvidia-glx-185 karmic
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-185 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.36-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 8770 kB, installed size 26592 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<genii> Hm
<cuznt> i think i have that
<cuznt> nope
<cuznt> im 180 and i am 64 bit
<genii> Planetary: Request a backport to 9.04 from 9.10
<Planetary> huh? does 9.10 have 185?
<Planetary> if so i ll just wait for 9.10
<genii> Planetary: That works also.
<Planetary> ok sweet i was hoping that would happen\
<Planetary> thanks for info
<GS3User007> anyone else getting the following on "sudo apt-get update": W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.
<TD-Linux> the "nvidia vdpau team" PPA also has recent nvidia drivers for all release
<TD-Linux> 185 is packaged for jaunty there
<levarnu> Should installing the 'kubuntu-netbook' metapackage on a UNR install make all the necessary changes to switch...and has anyone tried it?
<Guest30259> 233 people and no ones talking?
<genii> 9999 channels and nothing on
<Guest30259> lol!
<Guest30259> want to help me with my first venture into linux lol
<GS3User007> depends, do you need general assistance, or is something seriously wrong?
<Guest30259> ummm
<Guest30259> nothing serious
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest30259> but my poor heads got a sore spot on it from beating it into the desk
<GS3User007> i'm going on year two or so of mostly linux myself... let's see if we can't help you out
<Korlis> what up people
<GS3User007> Korlis: Guest30259 is new, we're going to help him
<Korlis> what seems to be the issue?
<GS3User007> Korlis: he hasn't asked anything yet though
<Korlis> oh
<Korlis> hey, has anyone had any success with Rosetta Stone in Wine? I can get it running easily enough, but it won't detect my analog mic
<Guest30259> someone told me that the best way to start learning linux was to start off with a project.... so my project is this to take my 16gig usb thumbdrive.... put ubuntu ISO onto it so i can boot into it live and have xp.iso and vista/7.isos along with a few other utilities
<Guest30259> i have read and read and grub 2 seems to be able to do this
<Korlis> Grub two could do it
<Korlis> im sticking with the 1.x for now though, not a big fan of the read only grub.cfg
<Guest30259> *greek*
<bemlindo> Agum br por aqui?
<Korlis> sorry
<bemlindo> hi people
<GS3User007> Guest30259: well that project is way beyond me... good luck
<Korlis> though with 16 gigs, you might have a hard time fitting 3 operating systems on it with your applications
<genii> bemlindo: Brasil?
<Guest30259> ? there not that big of isos?
<bemlindo> sim
<bemlindo> sim
<bemlindo> vc tbm?
<Korlis> the isos are compacted, they expand when you unpack them so they'll boot
<Guest30259> that doesnt happen in ram?
<Korlis> can't think of the right terminology right now, sorry
<Guest30259> and how is it possible on a cd then where its read only
<Korlis> on a live cd it does, but you're talking about installing them on the drive, not booting into a live usb environment
<Korlis> or so i thought
<Guest30259> no no no
<Guest30259> live
<Guest30259> but installing xp/vista
<Guest30259> but the other utilities will be live iso
<bemlindo> genii: vc tA Ai?
<Korlis> my advice, if you're just starting out would be to keep windows on your hard drive, and just install SUPEROS on the usb
<genii> The main prob is that an .iso file is for CD and when you try to boot for instance an iso9660 filesystem from hard drive, needs messing around with
<genii> !br | bemlindo
<ubottu> bemlindo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bemlindo> genii: isso mesmo
<Korlis> if you install windows on the USB you will only be able to boot to one computer
<pair0doc> in a live cd everything happens in ram. that is what I think he is asking.
<genii> bemlindo: English here
<Guest30259> bad communication here
<Guest30259> sorry
<bemlindo> ok sorry
<Korlis> so let me give this a go
<Guest30259> i would love to have one usb key and be able to boot ubuntu/kubuntu off of it and run it live, but if i need to fix someones computer/format i want to boot to it and use it as a xp/vista cd
<Korlis> you want to install linux, windows xp/vista on a pen drive, the ubuntu or whatever as a live usb
<Korlis> sadly windows doesn't work as a live cd
<pair0doc> does 2 :P
<pair0doc> google barts pe.
<Guest30259> ! pe does but i dont care about that im talking about... just using it for a cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest30259> so i dont need to carry around cds
<Korlis> pair0doc, i knew MS had a live cd thing, but I thought it wasn't available to normal consumers
<pair0doc> their is a freeware version hang on will look up the link.
<drvenom> I've just installed linux-kubuntu for the first time. I can't seem to edit the sensitivity of my stick pointer. Can anyone help. I also don't see adept, which i was told I could use to install firefox.
<pair0doc> http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<pair0doc> bbl
<Korlis> drvenom, open up a terminal and type - apt-get install firefox
<Korlis> whhops
<Korlis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Guest30259> lol
<drvenom> ok, is there an easier way to install software than command lines?
<Guest30259> in the terminal
<Korlis> yeah
<Korlis> well
<Korlis> i mean, there is a graphical way, Adept will do that
<drvenom> I'm a windows user, so I'm not use to command lines.
<Korlis> terminal IMO is easier
<Korlis> ok
<Korlis> np
<Korlis> er, ima  gnome user
<FloodBotK2> Korlis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Korlis> lol, maybe i should finish an entire sentence before pressing enter
<Guest30259> haha i have the same problem very .... random
<genii> drvenom: If you follow Korlis' advice also reun before that sudo apt-get update .For gui:  K-menu, System,Add/Remove  (which is neithe Adept or Synaaptic, etc but now KPackagekit)
<Korlis> thank you genii, i moved to gnome when the 4.x series came out and kubuntu pushed it out
<Guest30259> ok here is a link of sorta what i want to accomplish but not really there using something like grub legacy or grub4dos or something www.hak5.org/episodes/episode-524
<Korlis> so i wasn't aware of the change
<Korlis> i might give kde a try again when karmic koala is released
<Korlis> i plan on doing a clean install this time around, been doing dist-upgrade since feisty
<Guest30259> ok how the F#%@# do i change my name in here this is rediculus guest30259
<Korlis> type /nick yourname
<korlios> see
<Ben> YEAHH
<Guest58353> wtf
<Guest58353> it just changed
<Korlis> one thing i love about Linux, i do computer repair, i was able to diagnose a bad HD in a laptop just by switching the HD form my laptop into the broken one and making sure everything worked
<genii> Guest58353:  /nick newnicknamegoeshere
<Korlis> plus the scratching and whining sounds the HD made when i hooked it up to an external dock were good indicators too
<Guest58353> i did and in 30sec it changed back
<genii> Guest58353: If the name is already taken by someone else and registered, it won't let you use it for your own
<Korlis> ye gods genii, stop typing so fast
<Guest58353> .... isnt that the point of a NICKname GERRR
<genii> Guest58353: "ben" is most likely taken
<Korlis> hey genii
<GS3User007> the registration is frist come, first serve
<GS3User007> if memory serves, 'Benjamin' is also taken
<Spider21> BAH
<Korlis> i just got Rosseta stone, was told it works flawlessly in wine, and it does, with one hiccup, it can't detect my analog mic, any ideas?
<genii> Korlis: I don't have any useful insight on that problem. You may want to try in ##winehq   (I think is the channelname)
<Spider21> so is there a way of registering a name on irc or do i have to do this every time i log on
<genii> !register > Spider21
<ubottu> Spider21, please see my private message
<Spider21> how
<Spider21> AHH nm
 * genii sips his coffee
<Korlis> Type /nickserv register passwordhere emailhere
<GS3User007> Spider21: you'll want to change your identity on your irc client
<GS3User007> so it grabs your name by default
<Spider21> thanks gs3
<Spider21> there we go! learning already lol
<Korlis> woot
<Spider21> lol u check out that link yet
<Spider21> www.hak5.org/episodes/episode-524
<Korlis> pretty cool spider
<Spider21> thats SORTA what i want to accomplish
<Spider21> i think i could bump my way threw it if i could only figure out how to install Grub 1.96 onto my damn usb key
<Spider21> aka grub2*
<Spider21> i figured out how to upgrade my kubuntu box from grub legacy to grub2 but no such luck actually installing it to the usb key its self
<Spider21> also whats the best irc client to use when im on my windoze box?
<Korlis> you could install windows on it first, then make an iso with all the apps you want on it using remastersys, and since you have grub2 installed on your box remastersys will install with grub2
<GS3User007> Spider21: i use kvirc
<Korlis> dont ask me, last windows i used was 2000, now the ony time i touch windows is to fix computers
<Spider21> lol
<Spider21> korlis why am i installing windows on my usbkey?
<Korlis> i dont know, i thought you said you were
<Korlis> am i missing something
<Spider21> i think im still miss communicating
<Korlis> im probably mis interpreting
<Korlis> i think im gonna start a LUG
<Spider21> ok right now i have cd.1 for running ubuntu live i can also install from it clearly cd2 is kubuntu cuz im not sure what one i like better lol, i also use either of them for fixing windows boxes, cd3 is a copy of windows xp for when i reformat someones pc cd4. is vista it would be awesome if i could take all these isos that i used to burn all these cds and boot to a usb key and have them all listed on there
<Korlis> oh, ok, so you want to take all the iso's, put them on a usb key and have a menu to where you can choose which one to load
<Spider21> bingo
<Spider21> along with still using it for storage if needed but not a must
<Scunizi> How do I get rid of join part quit messages in Quassel?  /ignore #kubuntu joins parts quits doesn't do anything.
<Korlis> http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<ScottK> Scunizi: Right click on the channel name and look at ignore events.
<Korlis> http://jeysundar.blogspot.com/2009/06/boot-multiple-distro-from-usb-flash.html
<Scunizi> ScottK: thanks.. I guess it acts like xchat.. not irssi
<Spider21> any of them links accomplish this with grub
<Spider21> 2
<Korlis> i dont think so
<Korlis> but does it matter?
<Spider21> Bah... it didnt look like it lol well it doesnt matter but im trying to be difficult and learn something at the same time
<Korlis> the second link is easier
<Korlis> i started with Debian, kinda dove in head first with woody
<Korlis> then went to kubuntu feisty, on this pc, been dist-upgrading since then, once kde4.x came out i didn't like it, so apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Korlis> now im with gnome, with a million unused libraries lying around that i never bothered to clean up
<Spider21> haha is there anything hurt from having kde and gnome on the same box
<Korlis> no
<Spider21> and kubuntu and ubuntu is deb based isnt it?
<Korlis> yeah, thats why i use it
<Korlis> debian was my first love
<Spider21> lol i hear debian is the way to go so i chose the ever so popular k/ubuntu
<Korlis> you heard right, at least imo. though redhat's certification is certainly popular in the workplace
<Spider21> imo?
<Korlis> im my opinion
<Spider21> duh
<Spider21> i knew thats what that meant
<Korlis> lol
<saebbi> hello. i recently installed kubuntu 9.04 after having used 7.04 for almost 2 years
<Spider21> whats this suse craze i also hear about maybe im useing the wrong term here but it seams to be more of a "hacker" distro
<Korlis> i much prefer apt over rpm, and Debian's repo's are larger than redhat's and Fedora's, though Fedora does KDE better than Kubuntu
<Spider21> using*
<saebbi> i'm experiencing trouble with the sound. i do get sound for all applications, but it sounds very bad
<saebbi> like an old record
<Korlis> nah, gentoo, or LFS would be hacker distros
<saebbi> when i googled, i found that ubuntu 9.04 users tend to have problems with their sound because of pulse audio, and disabling it solves the problems
<Korlis> you could try using alsa instead
<saebbi> cool.. or so i thought.. but then i read that in kubuntu pulse audio isn't even activated
<ScottK> saebbi: No pulseaudio on Kubuntu.
<saebbi> in fact, kubuntu users install pulseaudio because they WANT to use it.. as opposed to ubuntu users
<Korlis> does kubuntu use OSS?
<saebbi> now i'm confused ;)
<saebbi> so.. should i install pulse audio and hope it will fix my sound problem? or are there other things i could try?
<Korlis> so try installing pulse, see if that works, can't hurt
<Spider21> is his audio problem soundcard specific? my sound works fine
<saebbi> well, my sound worked fine with kubuntu 7.04 on that very same computer
<Spider21> hummm
<Korlis> my soudn worked fine when i first switched to kubuntu with feisty
<Spider21> something someone *fixed* hu? lol
<saebbi> lol
<Korlis> i have pulse though
<saebbi> korlis, any problems?
<Korlis> seriously, ive heard horror stories with pulse, but its always been perfect for me
<saebbi> i find it funny that all the ubuntu users have problems with pulse
<Korlis> i have a realtek sound card
<saebbi> and kubuntu users install it by choice
<saebbi> well, i'll just try it.. as you said, it can't hurt
<Korlis> ive been an ubuntu user since kde 4.x came out, and it still don't cause me problems
<Scunizi> saebbi: pulse is new and has tons of potential.. it will eventually be good.. but until then it's somewhat problemmatic
<saebbi> yea
<Spider21> *goes to read about wtf pulse is*
<saebbi> it does have a LOT of potential
<Korlis> i personally like pulse
<saebbi> i really like what i could do with it (if i got it to work)
<saebbi> pulse server on one computer with a nice sound system, and pulse clients on all of my linux and win boxes
<saebbi> something i've always wanted
<Spider21> humm.... interesting project
<Korlis> HTPC running Debian Sid
<Korlis> PPA's installed for stuff liek Miro, MythTv, Boxee
<Korlis> cron automatically updates weekly
<saebbi> sweet
<Korlis> now i just need a HDTV intead of my 19 inch CRT
<saebbi> haha
<Scunizi> Korlis: lately tigerdirect.com has had 22" monitors on sale for $139 .. HD compatible.
<Spider21> haha have u guys heard of .... www.silicondust.com
<Korlis> sweet, cept the wife would kill me if i wpent more money on computer, or computer related stuff
<Korlis> hmm, i'll just tell her my check was 150 bucks short, and you can tell her it was a gift from you Scunizi
<Spider21> lol
<Scunizi> Korlis: :)\
<Scunizi> :)
<Korlis> i can wait, we're gonna use out taxes this year to get a 42 inch LCD
<Korlis> the debian box already has a hdmi output, because i think ahead
<Korlis> now i need a gaming box
<Spider21> obama probably is gona hand out IOU's for tax season this year lol
<Korlis> with Gentoo, for optimum performance
<Korlis> lol
<Shdwdrgn> looking for some help... upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04/kde3.5.10, now automount doesn't work for cd's or usb devices, and wine programs do not recognize when I insert a blank disc for recording.
<Shdwdrgn> I'm assuming that wine not detecting the blank discs has something to do with the automounter not working, but I'm not even sure what the name of the automounter was that was used in 8.0.4
<Shdwdrgn> er... 8.04
<Korlis> seems to be a problem with KDE
<Shdwdrgn> how so?
<Spider21> i got another question connecting to a kubuntu box via vnc from a windoze box.... the remote screen *linux* from the windows box gets all crazy colored and double imaged/blurry
<Korlis> wait, not KDE gparted
<Korlis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gparted/+bug/134712
<Shdwdrgn> gparted is listed as a gnome tool... kde uses it too?
<Shdwdrgn> aptitude says it's not even instlled here
<Korlis> dunno, i just followed a link from a guy having the same problem with Suse, in KDE
<Korlis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/usb-automount-doesnt-work-613386/
<Korlis> spider, are you using VNC or tightvnc?
<Shdwdrgn> ok, thanks
<DarkriftX> anyone know of soemthing that will stream video over my local network and reencode it as flash on the fly?
<Spider21> to view or what
<DarkriftX> I basically want to be able to stream video to my wii
<Spider21> no clue dark
<Spider21> i know how to encode to flash but.... stream idk
<Korlis> yeah, no idea dark, maybe from pc to pc
<Scunizi> DarkriftX: I don't know about flash but vlc server will serve it up in lots of ways
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, ill check that one out
<Korlis> but how would you connect to vlc server from a wii?
<DarkriftX> someone said i need it to encode it to flash on the fly (i wasnt sure this was even possible)
<DarkriftX> it needs to be an http server
<DarkriftX> i found a windows app, but i didnt want to setup a windows server
<DarkriftX> maybe ill have to :(
<Scunizi> DarkriftX: vlc will do http
<Korlis> see if the windows app will work in wine
<DarkriftX> tried
<Scunizi> DarkriftX: it'll run in windows to
<DarkriftX> it chokes on the .net 2.0 install
<DarkriftX> Scunizi: yeah, i have vlc on all my compuiters
<Korlis> well, if vlc will serve up http then there you go
<Korlis> Scunizi knows all
<Korlis> ive actually never used vlc server
<Spider21> and to answer your question korlis i have tried viewing the linux box with real vnc and tight vnc as well
<Scunizi> naw.. I've just played with lots of programs .. mainly because I don't program .. always looking for a better way to skin a cat :)
<Korlis> i learned python, wrote a bunch of stuff, then got tired of the resources it uses with large programs, so i stopped, i might learn C++ or some other compiled language when i have the will to
<Korlis> but right now, ive no desire, i got Rosetta Stone, and am going to learn Japanese
<Spider21> i cant confirm this but i want to say linux to linux vnc works fine....
<Spider21> figures
<Korlis> well, i do know that X sometimes has problems over a VNC connection, ive experienced them, freenx works much better, but is not available for windows
<Spider21> when i connect to my self from kubuntu to kubuntu with the build in remote desktop vnc client works fine
<Korlis> hmm, looking at my last comment, that wasn't helpful at all
<Korlis> go ahead, strike me down
<Spider21> haha no its fine... lol
<Korlis> i deserve it
<Spider21> helpfull no but atleast im not crazy
<Spider21> someone else has had the problem too
 * Korlis says "Hey, here's this great program that I use all the time, works flawlessly. However, you can't use it for what you want, nananananana!"
<Korlis> least thats how i came across to myself
<TD-Linux> you can also tunnel X via putty + xming
<TD-Linux> freenx is an improved version of that
<Spider21> from windoze
<Spider21> here is my idea to run my linux box headless down stairs in my server rack
<Spider21> airconditioned server rack :)
<zaduma> Hey everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I can't find a solution too. (perhaps my google-fu is failing me) Anyways, just got done installing kubuntu, restarted and my computer booted into windows... I have 2 hard drives, I thought I installed over windows, but obviously I did not, so my question is. How do I get it to boot into linux, not a dual boot, just a straight boot.
<Korlis> if its headless you can jsut sftp or ssh into it to move around files or whatever you want
<Spider21> ... lol u could i couldnt *yet* bassically i want to run it as i would in virtualbox but it not being virtual
<TD-Linux> Spider21, there are also two different ways for vnc
<TD-Linux> you can use x11vnc for the current session
<TD-Linux> or you can login to new session with the traditional vnc server
<Spider21> *very new to linux*
<TD-Linux> GUIs are nice :)
<TD-Linux> I'm going to bed now
<TD-Linux> ask me tomorrow :P
<Korlis> night TD
<Scunizi> zaduma: sounds like grub got installed on the wrong drive.. switch the drive order in your bios and see if that fixes it.
<Spider21> lol night
<TD-Linux> or ask someone else how to use the X vnc server :) I used it as well as x11vnc for my ancient athlon server over LAN and it worked nicely :)
<Korlis> i think im gonna go to bed too, my fingers are outpacing my brain, and im not a fast typer
<TD-Linux> x vnc server for full headless
<TD-Linux> x11vnc when I was doing work on the actual machine as well
<zaduma> scunizi: thanks i'll try that now, seems so simple now ill come back to let you know
<Spider21> so dont use the "built in" vnc server in kubuntu
<Korlis> see you all later
<Spider21> cya korlis thanks for the help
<Korlis> meh, i gave very little help, i might be of more help when im fully awake, maybe
<Korlis> big maybe
<Korlis> anyway, see ya later
<Spider21> ill pick your brain later ;)
<zaduma> Hey everyone, I'm back that solution did not work, seeing as I can not just change which hard drive is first on boot order in my bios.
<Scunizi> zaduma: the other solution is to put grub on the other drive.
<Scunizi> !grub | zaduma
<ubottu> zaduma: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zaduma> Scunizi: what will happen if i later reformat the drive (because it has windows on it and i want to use it for storage only) will grub be lost?
<Spider21> oops ok im back
<Scunizi> zaduma: perhaps  but grub can be installed where ever.. anther thing you might try is to switch the positions of the drive cables on the motherboard..
<Scunizi> zaduma: is one sata and the other ide?
<zaduma> Scunizi: Yes one is ide and one is sata
<zaduma> Scunizi: Also, i'd rather just have to install grub again later then open up my case... to lazy for that ;)
<Scunizi> zaduma: I've had this issue.. drove me nuts.. I ended up installing grub on all my drives.
<navetz> can someone help me
<navetz> i have got sound working on my laptop
<navetz> but no sound for flash
<Scunizi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<navetz> Scunizi: i have flash installed and working - sometimes the sound works but most of the time it doesn't
<zaduma> Scunizi: Well here goes nothing, I'll come back to confirm that this has worked, hopefully on my kubuntu and not this crappy windows..
<Scunizi> navetz: flash is problemmatic
<navetz> Scunizi: it was working fine before i went from 8.04 to 9.04
<Spider21> scunizi: how would i go about installing grub2 onto a usb key
<Scunizi> navetz: when you did that did flash also get upgraded?
<Scunizi> Spider21: I haven't messed with grub2.. maybe the link will have info
<Scunizi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<navetz> Scunizi: no idea lol
<Scunizi> navetz: check your /home hidden directories for flash references.. you might have 2.. delete the older one.
<navetz> I dont even see one
<zaduma> Yay
<zaduma> is the guy i was talking to earlier here?
<x__> does kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<x__> pulseaudio kubuntu yes?
<x__> kubuntu+pulseaudio=yes?
<x__> k+ubuntu+pulseaudio=yes?
<x__> great support channel
<x__> NOT
<leaf-sheep> x__: I'm not a KDE user but it looks like ALSA.
<x__> then why are you in the Kubuntu support channel?
<leaf-sheep> x__: It's not need-to-know basis for you but I came in here to answer your question.
<leaf-sheep> x__: Look up "aptitude show kubuntu-desktop" and you'll see a list of packages.
<x__> need to know?
<x__> It was a logical question
<x__> do with it what you will
<leaf-sheep> x__: Sorry if I came off hostile.  I'm just telling you it's pointless to know why.
<leaf-sheep> x__:  No worry. :)
<x__> hmmm ok
<sauvin_> Jaunty Jackalope. Brand new install. Mplayer playing movie DVD very nicely, except, no sound.
<sauvin_> In fact, no sound *anywhere*. How to enable sound?
<pbk> helooooo
<freescv> hi all
<freescv> scv good to go!
<freescv> JUST got rid of that nasty virus. Some call it XP, some call it NT, regardless it was a tough one to rid of. Thank goodness Audacious gave me the "Windows Refugee" skin to look like winamp 2.9 (before they became 3 /w the bloat from aol)
<freescv> for so many people in a chat y'all ain't chatting much. ping
<freescv> yo
<freescv> hey
<abhifx> hi there! u just installed amarok neon but i still cant find equilizer
<dentato> Code::Blocks IDE non trova ncurses, nonostante abbia installato sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<i0000> здравствуйте
<i0000> не подскажите какую-нибудь нормальную программу для сканирования документов под кде4?
<i0000> и под вин32 желательно, но чтобы через sane работала
<abhifx> i just installed amarok neon, but i still cant find equilizer
<morganljohnsonku> Hello out there.  I am having a problem with ubuntu.  I am trying to install a dual boot with ubuntu and kubuntu and it seems to be givign me some trouble with graphics.  I turn my computer off and when I try ot sign back into ubuntu I get a the logo ofmy computer three times across the screen like a movie projector or something
<morganljohnsonku> thanks
<morganljohnsonku> I was just thinking it may have been a problem with the both of them on the same computer.
<freescv_> perhaps different hard drives or partitions?
<freescv_> so that files dont copy/overwrite?
<[Vex]> hi... when I have booted my kubuntu on my laptop, without external monitor, shut it down, and boot it up with my dock and external monitor, the bottom panel is the size of my internal (laptop) monitors resolution
<[Vex]> why?
<[Vex]> is there a way to maximize the panel from command line or?
<bigbrovar> morning guys
<freescv_> yo
<bigbrovar> freescv_: hi
<freescv_> just got on ubuntu. big, you know the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu??
<bigbrovar> freescv_ its depend on the desktop interface been used
<bigbrovar> ubuntu uses gnome Desktop Enviroment
<bigbrovar> while kubuntu uses KDE
<bigbrovar> u can google the diff between kde and gnome
<bergan>  bara
<Lovzan> i have question about, sms server tool
<evolution_> sal
<evolution_> hy
<shrey> can anyone tell me how can i remove a program from my kick launcher
<shrey> can u tell me how can i remove a program from my kick launcher
<shrey> can u tell me how can i remove a program from my kick launcher
<shrey> can anyone tell me how can i remove a program from my kick launcher
<shrey> pls reply...........
<FloodBotK2> shrey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdgraue> shrey: only remove from launcher or remove completely?
<shrey> ya only from launcher..
<shrey> actually i installed itunes using wine
<bdgraue> rightklick on the menu button -> menu-editor
<shrey> so iremoved wine and c drive created by it
<shrey> ya got it man...
<shrey> thanks alot...
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks Does anyone else ahve aalot of trouble conencting to a vpn using the kde tols?
<[-Haza-]> *tools
<shrey> anybody know any chat messenger in kubuntu which support voice
<galvao> Greetings. Sorry if this will sound like a cheap way to get attention, but for real: No one was able to help me and I've been trying for quite some time: I'm having problems with mounting my iPhone in Kubuntu 9.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255004
<[-Haza-]> Does anyone here actually connect to a VPN using kubuntu? (OpenSVN)
<linusik> test
<spacelime> hello!
<spacelime> could someone give me a hand... i'm trying to find out why Cairo Docks is autostarting... can't find the setting anywhere?
<spacelime> nothing in ~/.kde/autostart/
<galvao> Greetings. Sorry if this will sound like a cheap way to get attention, but for real: No one was able to help me and I've been trying for quite some time: I'm having problems with mounting my iPhone in Kubuntu 9.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255004
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<roved2101> Welcome marcel! You have achieved a new peak of 269 users for #kubuntu!
<marcel> Cool!
<marcel> :D
<roved2101> Welcome timvdm! You have achieved a new peak of 270 users for #kubuntu!
<sczgilae> hi to all. when i try to shutdown my kubuntu 9.04 does not stop. the image  is fading  away after say something like "kdm is stopping". that occur when i use the NVIDIA 180 version driver. if i remove this driver and i try with the default one does not stop neither, apeears "halt:unable to iterate IDE devices: no such a file or directory".
<roved2101> Welcome afeijo_! You have achieved a new peak of 271 users for #kubuntu!
<brennan> i need help
<brennan> can anyone help me
<brennan> !!!
<brennan> hello
<p_quarles> !ask | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<proctis> i wonder are there any conferences, meeting or something in europe dedicated to kubuntu/ubuntu
<proctis> I couldn't find any.
<brennan> can anyone help me with mp3 playback
<BluesKaj> brennan, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg for amarok and other players
<brennan> ill try
<galvao> Sorry if this will sound like a cheap way to get attention, but for real: No one was able to help me and I've been trying for quite some time: I'm having problems with mounting my iPhone in Kubuntu 9.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255004
<ebovine> I have a wireless network at the office that doesn't broadcast its SSID and the Jaunty network manager doesn't seem to let me say "hey, connect to this saved network *here*".  Am I missing something?
<ebovine> It will let me type in the network name, but then it creates a new network with that same SSID instead of trying the existing one.
<brennan> hey Blues it said this "sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpegSorry, try again.
<pepe___> hello
<mat> having problems with amarok no music runs
<brennan> ya
<mat> tried configuring the multimedia tried many things
<BluesKaj> ebovine, you'll need to configure the dhclient ,and the router IP and pw and then on the router configure it to accept your pc IP address for starters ,
<mat> dke 4.3.1
<Mamarok> mat: why version?
<mat> kde 4.3.1 on kubuntu
<Mamarok> I meant which Amarok version :)
<mat> oh ! wait a sec
<mat> 2.1
<brennan> i got 2.0.2
<Mamarok> mat: make sure you use the xine backend and have libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<ebovine> BluesKaj: It will connect just fine if I create a new network with the SSID and shared key.  DHCP and everything else is working.  The only issue I have is reconnecting the next day to the wireless network that I saved yesterday.
<mat> i'll check that thanks
<Mamarok> brennan: 2.1.1 is in the jaunty-backports repository
<frederick> hello, someone got xmacro or xnee on his kubuntu 9.04?
<BluesKaj> ebovine, network manager doesn't save your settings ?
<Mamarok> frederick: that is a strange question, what problem do you have exactly?
<mat> Mamarok: i already got it installed
<brennan> what does that mean?
<frederick> well, i wanted to know if there is an issue with xnee of 9.04, and how i can let record xmacro?
<ebovine> BluesKaj: Yeah, it saves it.  But it never tries to re-use it and I can't find a way to manually tell it to try a specific saved network.  Network manager works like a champ for my networks that do broadcast their SSID.
<brennan> What does jaunty-backports mean?
<Mamarok> brennan: that is the repository where newer versions are backported to, you can activate it in the sources
<mat> brennan: its the repo to install new software after the freeze
<galvao> so, am I alone on this one? =/
<Mamarok> galvao: I don't have an iPhone, sorry, also mounting highly proprietary devices like that one are always tricky
<brennan> so what do i gotta type in bash
<Mamarok> brennan: I guess you have KDE 4.2.2, right? Are you familiar with editing sources?
<mat> Mamarok: i'll try to get the kubuntu 9.10 and test it and see about amarok 2.1 maybe the problem is with jaunty, thx for your time anyway
<Mamarok> mat: wait
<brennan> unfamiliar
<Mamarok> mat: I bet you have pulseaudio installed...
<BluesKaj> bummer ebovine , I haven't encountered this problem before , so it's new to me . Maybe wicd would do a better job of at least manually connecting , if not auto , dunno for sure
<mat> yes i do
<mat> Mamarok: i do have pulse audio
<Mamarok> mat: get rid of it, that's the cause of your problems
<brennan> im not sure what kind of ver. i got?
<ebovine> BluesKaj: wicd was my next option.  :)  Thanks.
<mat> Mamarok: thx a lot mate i'll do that
<Mamarok> mat: remove pulseaudio, set the phonon backend to xine, remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE
<Mamarok> that should do the trick
<BluesKaj> ebovine, give wicd a try , we'll be here to help when you get it installed
<mat> big thx
<Mamarok> brennan: if you didn't add sources since you installed Kubuntu 9.04, then you have 4.2.2
<ebovine> BluesKaj: Anticipating that wicd is going to give me troubles?
<BluesKaj> ebovine, warning , wicd will replace your existing network manager
<brennan> how do i add sources
<Mamarok> brennan: well, by editing the sources.list, but you need to make sure not to make any typos
<BluesKaj> ebovine, wicd is successful in most cases , but there are some that are inexplicably not working with it
<ebovine> BluesKaj: What the package name to get the original network manager back if wicd fails.
<Mamarok> brennan: first, type 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<Mamarok> without the '
<Mamarok> so you have a copy of the sources.list if something goes wrong
<galvao> Mamarok: Well, thanks for responding =)
<brennan> i typed that
<Mamarok> brennan: then you type 'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and check, if you have a line there that says: #deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main
<Mamarok> galvao: you are welcome
<panos4ever_> i have installed the mx440 nvidia drivers but playonlinux tells me that i havent installed 3d drivers.i tried everything so what of it?what am i missing?
<Mamarok> brennan: do you see this line in the sources.list?
<brennan> uh im typing
<Mamarok> brennan: instead of typing you can also copy-paste the command I gave :)
<Mamarok> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> just that
<BluesKaj> ebovine, do you still have your live cd , if so you can reinstall it from there
<brennan> i did
<Mamarok> brennan: the important part to look for is the 'jaunty-backports' one, I typed the source I have as I am on a Swiss mirror
<Mamarok> do you have such a line?
<panos4ever_> i have installed the mx440 nvidia drivers but playonlinux tells me that i havent installed 3d drivers.i tried everything so what of it?what am i missing?
<Mamarok> panos4ever_: you also have to actually run X with that driver, try looking in the hardware drivers (in the menu System -> Hardware drivers)
<brennan> it opened kate and  they are main restrected  universe multiverse
<panos4ever_> thats on mamarok
<Mamarok> brennan: you have that line with jaunty backports?
<Mamarok> brennan: then you can just remove the # sign in front of that line and save the file
<Mamarok> panos4ever_: you did try with the default installed driver, did you?
<panos4ever_> yep
<Mamarok> panos4ever_: then I don't know, somebody with better knowledge about Nvidia drivers might know better
<brennan> both its says this directly
<rabidweezle> what's the nvidia question?
<frederick> Mamarok: i saw you typing about sound configuratrion... i have no more sound neither... i'm busy removing pulseaudio like you said... and then?
<brennan> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<brennan> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Mamarok> brennan: ok, just remove the # and the space in front of the first line
<brennan> k ill try
<panos4ever_> if i show u my xorg.conf can u see whats on?
<Mamarok> then save the file (it will ask you to save it when you close kate)
<Mamarok> panos4ever_: no, not really, as most of the time that file is empty anyway
<Mamarok> panos4ever_: also I don't use nvidia
<brennan> then what?
<Mamarok> brennan: did you save the file and close kate?
<rabidweezle> I can help you panos4ever_ check your pm
<brennan> uh huh
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: please keep support in this channel and don't pom people except on request
<Mamarok> pm*
<rabidweezle> ok, well can someone relay to me what his question was, I just got in :/
<Mamarok> brennan: what does that mean? Could you make clear sentences, please?
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: then ask him :)
<rabidweezle> I did, in channel and pm XD
<Mamarok> then be patient :)
<brennan> i closed kate and opened amarok
<Mamarok> brennan: no, that's not how it works :)
<brennan> o
<Mamarok> brennan: you now need to run 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get install amarok'
<brennan> well it said too many errors encountered in playlist playback stopped
 * genii twtiches
<Mamarok> brennan: because you don't have it installed yet
<Mamarok> brennan: see what I wrote above
<brennan> yes
<Mamarok> brennan: also, from the error you get you also need to install the codecs anyway
<Mamarok> brennan: did you update and install it yet?
<brennan> after the first command you gave me i got 'E: Type 'medibuntu.orgdeb' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> brennan: then you modified something else in the sources.list, I didn't even talk abut that source
<Mamarok> brennan: there is obviously a typo in your sources.list
<frederick> hello, i have problems with audio... phonon popups and tells me my soundcard doesn't work, fallback to pulseaudio... a long time it went good, but now sound is gone... are there solutions?
<brennan> ya in line 54 i think
<Mamarok> frederick: remove pulseaudio, install the phonon-backend-xine and kubuntu-restricted-extras, remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE
<brennan> some other kid told me to me to try medibuntu
<sczgilae> anyone knows this bug? cannot solve?  "halt: unable to iterate ide devices" cant shutdown the computer
<Mamarok> brennan: well, you have a typo in there, could you please send the sources.list into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here?
<brennan> i corrected what that kid told me now i fixed it.
<Mamarok> brennan: ok, but you should avoid taking advices for the same thing from different sources, and I don't know who is giving you advice in PM, but that's not how it should be done...
<brennan> after i typed aptgetinstallamarok , with the proper punctuation. i get ...
<Mamarok> brennan: either you follow me or somebody else...
<brennan> ok i wont
<BluesKaj> sczgilae, in the terminal sudo halt or to reboot , sudo reboot ..that will work until your updates fix it
<brennan> i get 'brennan@brennan-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install amarok
<brennan> Reading package lists... Done
<brennan> Building dependency tree
<brennan> Reading state information... Done
<brennan> amarok is already the newest version.
<FloodBotK2> brennan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brennan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Mamarok> brennan: don't paste in line, please use the pastebin for that!
<Mamarok> brennan: you copy that output to http://paste.uuntu.com and send the URL, never send more than 2 lines in line
<sczgilae> BluesKaj:  yes, i have tried to reboot and its okay, but no solutions by the moment to shutdown? i have the latest updates in my kubuntu 9.04
<brennan> lines of what you told me
<Mamarok> brennan: did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<brennan> right
<brennan> ya
<brennan> it all cleared
<Mamarok> and what does amarok --version tell you?
<brennan> what di you mean?
<brennan> do
<Mamarok> brennan: type 'amarok --version' and tell me what version it says about amarok
<brennan> Qt: 4.5.0
<brennan> KDE: 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<brennan> Amarok: 2.0.2
<FloodBotK2> brennan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brennan> i didnt i copied and pasted
<Mamarok> brennan: please read what I said, I don't ask you to paste stuff in the channel...
<brennan> wheres the paste bin i got a clipboard
<Mamarok> brennan: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mamarok> also I asked you to tell me the version, not to copy-paste in the channel
<Mamarok> brennan: please, copy the sources.list in the clipboard, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here
<brennan> oooo
<brennan> ok
<brennan> here is  amarok --version >http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/267306/
<Mamarok> brennan: I already know that
<brennan> source list coming right up
<Mamarok> ok
<brennan> i typed source.list ... it didnt work
<brennan> it said command not found
<Mamarok> brennan: you can see the sources.list in a konsole by typing 'less /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Mamarok> then copy that to the pastebin and give me the URL
<blake__> greetings
<blake__> To build Wine properly, you may need to install a bunch of libraries.
<blake__> For Ubuntu, Fedora, SuSE, and OpenSolaris, the easiest way to do this is to download and run http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/install-wine-deps.sh as root (e.g. with sudo). Try running that before reading the rest of this page.
<blake__> do i run that in the konsole?
<Mamarok> blake__: what are you doing?
<blake__> Mamarok: trying to get eve-online installed
<Mamarok> blake__: just install the wine package in the repositories
<Mamarok> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mamarok> !info wine > blake__
<Mamarok> sorry, that should have been the one I intended to send you :)
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/267314/
<Mamarok> thank you, brennan, let me have a look at that
<brennan> koo
<brennan> i had my uncle look and i dont think he knows too much about computers
<Mamarok> brennan: see in line 38: the # sign is still there, you need to remove that to activate the backports
<Mamarok> brennan: do you remember the instructions I gave you earlier?
<brennan> i can find them
<Mamarok> brennan: you need to edit the sources.list with 'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Mamarok> remove that # sing in front of that line, save the file, then run sudo apt-get update again, then you can install Amarok 2.1.1
<blake__> #winehq
<Mamarok> blake__: type /join #winehq
<brennan> ok should i remove the space after
<Mamarok> yes, just remove # and the space, too
<brennan> + what about line 39
<slow-motion> hi
<brennan> Mamarok: what about line 39
<Mamarok> brennan: no, you don't need the sources, unless you are a developer
<Mamarok> the deb-src line only gives you the sources, not the packages
<brennan> ok
<brennan> cool
<brennan> now what i closed kate
<Mamarok> and you saved the file, right?
<Mamarok> then you can run sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> then sudo apt-get install amarok
<Mamarok> that should install the newer version
<Mamarok> you will have to rescan the database, as there was a database change betweeen 2.0 and 2.1
<Mamarok> but normally it should be triggered automatically
<brennan> it told me invalid opertion install
<brennan> how do i rescan the detabase
<Mamarok> brennan: sudo apt-get install amarok ?
<Mamarok> the certainly works
<Mamarok> brennan: just let amarok do that, it should be automated
<brennan> k its working
<Mamarok> nice
<brennan> ya
<Mamarok> brennan: while you are at it, check also if you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Mamarok> just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras it should tell you if it's already there
<ebovine> Well, I have wicd installed and it scans the networks fine but for some reason when I try to connect to my wireless network it just hang with "Validating authentication..."
<ebovine> The wired worked fine.
<ebovine> (Is working fine)
<brennan> it said it couldnt find the package
<Mamarok> brennan: and you are sure you didn't make a typo?
<Mamarok> because here tis command shows me the package is installed
<Mamarok> this*
<brennan> ya
<brennan> never mind there wasnt an s on the end.
<Mamarok> ok :)
<brennan> amarok still wont play its comes back with errors in the playlist
<brennan> sould i wait till this extras gets dont
<brennan> would that even matter
<Mamarok> brennan: well, yes, once these packages are installed, just restart Amarok
<Mamarok> because those ship the codecs you need for mp3 playback and such
<brennan> YESSS
<Mamarok> from your exclamation I guess it works now :)
<brennan> YUP!!
<Mamarok> nice :)
<brennan> thanks dude
<Mamarok> brennan: you are welcome :)
<brennan> the wifi doesn't work on here what do you know
<Mamarok> brennan: well, installing the wicd package seems to solve the problem for most of the people
<ku> ...i'm interested in using scripts of Gimp. What books should i finde?
<Mamarok> ku: books? try the official gimp website, they link to lots of tutorials and howtos
<chirag> hi
<chirag> m on kubuntu 8.1 i guess
<chirag> have a live cd for 9.04
<chirag> when i put the live cd, there is no response. i get pass language selection but nothing after that
<chirag> pls help
<genii> ku: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-script-fu-tutorial.html on the main gimp site is not bad
<chirag> any help would be surely appreciated
<Mamarok> chirag: maybe your CD is damaged, you can't run the live CD at all?
<chirag> no
<chirag> actually my system is totally messed up
<chirag> in terms of different OS and partition
<chirag> would be glad to get some help on that as well if someone can
<chirag> some one please help
<Mamarok> chirag: you need to be a bit more detailed of what doesn't work
<chirag> ok. mamarok do you have some time?
<chirag> would love to explain things in detail to get help
<Mamarok> chirag: just ask, I can't tell if I can help without knowing the question
<Mamarok> just try to keep it short and precise
<ku> Mamarok, genii: thanks, i'v just supposed that there is better literature for beginings. But... thnx)
<Mamarok> ku: you are welcome, the tutorials there are quite good
<chirag> original xp user. started dual boot with kubuntu which some how crashed. xp was working fine. removed kubuntu and installed opensue.
<chirag> mean while windows crashed. opensuse followed.
<Mamarok> chirag: stop
<chirag> reinstalled kubuntu 8.1 i guess
<Mamarok> you don't tell us what crashed
<Mamarok> and reinstalling and switching all the time is hardly a good way to solve things :)
<chirag> there are too many partitions which i want to remove
<Mamarok> chirag: you can remove partitions only iif those are not mounted, and a precise plan what is located where to make sure things don't get messed up
<Mamarok> also, get yourself a working live CD, that's needed
<chirag> have one
<Mamarok> you just said you couldn't run it
<chirag> 8.4
<Mamarok> chirag: 8.04 you mean
<chirag> 9.04 is not working
<chirag> yes
<Mamarok> that doesn't matter, for partitioning you can do this with every version, even much older ones
<chirag> what do i do now?
<Mamarok> chirag: hm, I haven't done that in a while, I need to reread the docs for that
<chirag> ok.
<chirag> my bad luck may be
<Mamarok> chirag: no, as you are online, you can also read that:
<Mamarok> !partition | chirag
<ubottu> chirag: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<chirag> k
<Mamarok> but as I said previously, I am not the only person online here and maybe someone else knows off hand the exact steps
<chirag> hhmm. that would be nice if "someone" can come forward!
<rockprincess> is it true that 3g internet/modems wont work properly with kde 4.3 / knetworkmanger????
<frederick> hello again,
<frederick> Mamarok: I followed your steps for the sound problem... no solution...
<rockprincess> hello
<Mamarok> frederick: and you have the necessary codecs installed?
<Mamarok> frederick: also check the systemsettings -> multimedia if everything is set correctly, using the xine backend
<frederick> Mamarok:  is Xine, and what codec i need? i can't remember of deleting any codec...
<Mamarok> frederick: just install kubuntu-restricted-extras, that should install all the needed ones
<chirag> ANY PARTITION EXPERT... need some time of yours pls...
<frederick> Mamarok: was already installed...
<BluesKaj> chirag, dunno exactly what your partitoning issue is but GParted is a great partition editor . Read the documentation with it first and I'm sure you'll figure out how to solve your problem.
<frederick> Mamarok: deinterlace method in backend is 'use_vo_driver', is that correct?
<Mamarok> frederick: I have not a clue what you are talking about :)
<Mamarok> just make sure you use xine, and that you don't have pulseaudio on top somewhere
<Mamarok> also, check that nothing is muted in kmix
<frederick> i don't... but phonon still says that the soundcard doesn't word...
<frederick> nothing muted :-)
<Mamarok> frederick: strange, did you do some alsa configuration yourself?
<chirag> does GParted come as default?
<chirag> or need to download it?
<Mamarok> chirag: just check :9
<Mamarok> aptitude show gparted
<frederick> nope... the only thing i did was adding some updates from the kubuntu updater... and bang, no more sound...
<Mamarok> frederick: what updater?
<frederick> the one thats come standard in kubuntu...
<chirag> check in adept?
<Mamarok> hm, typo, I meant what updates?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | chirag
<ubottu> chirag: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<frederick> thats the question, donno anymore... it's a week ago, already a weer searching for the sound problem...
<Mamarok> frederick: I haven't seen mayn updates lately in 9.04
<chirag> got it. thanks. it works fine with kde as well, right?
<frederick> 3 days ago :-)
<Mamarok> I know, but those were not that many, which KDE do you run?
<frederick> the latest, trough the backports...
<Mamarok> frederick: which is 4.3.1, same as I have
<frederick> can i check that with a command in terminal?
<BluesKaj> chirag, it's a live cd , you boot into it
<Mamarok> frederick: check if you have some .asoundconf in your home folder
<frederick> Mamarok: .asoundrc.asoundconf
<frederick> and i think my kde version is 4.1.1...
<Mamarok> frederick: remove that and restart KDE, that might ne the culprit
<Mamarok> phonon does the configuration without that, this is a relict of pulseaudio I guess
<Mamarok> be*
<frederick> where can i see the version of kde?
<frederick> Mamarok: deleting .asoundrc also?
<Mamarok> frederick: in any KDE application Help -> About KDE
<Mamarok> frederick: yes
<Mamarok> frederick: I don't think you have 4.1.1, that would be from 8.10
<Mamarok> and you run 9.04, don't you?
<shrey> hey anyone know how to update blocked updates in kubuntu
<Mamarok> shrey: sudo apt-gt dist-upgrade
<frederick> i use terminal sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<frederick> ok :-)
<Mamarok> apt-get, sorry
<Mamarok> frederick: they have the same meaning :)
<frederick> Mamarok: 4.3.1, i know, but it typs easier :p
<frederick> ok, lets delete files, see y'all later :-)
<Mamarok> well, try removing thpse asound* stuff, remove the phonondevicesrc again and restart
<thev3Rn> hi
<shrey> Mamarok : i have 7 blocked updates...i just want to install only 3 of them.. can i do that
<thev3Rn> ? I have a laptop with Kubuntu installed - and when it boots it "pauses" if I don't use the keyboard or mouse.. what could be the problem?
<blake__> Setting up kubuntu-docs (9.04.2) ...
<blake__> ln: target `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<blake__> how do i fix that?
<shrey> frederik : i have 7 blocked updates...i just want to install only 3 of them.. can i do that
<shrey> frederik: i have 7 blocked updates...i just want to install only 3 of them.. can i do that
<Mamarok> shrey: patience :)
<Mamarok> shrey: just type then individual packages to install then: sudo aptiget install packagename
<Mamarok> apt-get
 * Mamarok needs a rest
<Mamarok> blake__: try making that directory with sudo mkdir
<Lauri> hi
<blake__> worked like a charm Mamarok ;)
<Mamarok> nice :)
<thev3Rn> is the question to broad?
<frederick> Mamarok: no solution...
<frederick> how am i sure anything of pulseaudio is gone of my pc?
<frederick> my soundcard is a Realtek ALC1200 codec... does you know any issues with that?
<Mamarok> frederick: I don't know, did you google for it?
<frederick> i'm looking again... :-)
<Mamarok> also it's strange that sound is gone after an update, that shouldn't have happened
<Mamarok> frederick: try with a new user if sound works, then it's sonething in your personal configuration that went wrong
<Mamarok> something*
<Mamarok> frederick: I am gone for a while, just keep me updated, I will read later
<frederick> ok, i will...
<shrey> Mamarok: hey i need one more help...i installed lot of applications today and then i deleted which i dont like. But now my disk space is very full even when i have deleted those application..how can u tune my disk space.
<shrey> frederik: hey i need one more help...i installed lot of applications today and then i deleted which i dont like. But now my disk space is very full even when i have deleted those application..how can u tune my disk space.
<shrey> any way to uninstall the files which r not being used...
<shrey> like the libraries which it download...
<frederick> i use computer janitor
<frederick> shrey: i use computer janitor
<Murchadh> shrey: aptitude autoclean will remove the newly downloaded source files and aptitude clean will remove them all. They are in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial. Do du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/partial to see the disk space they use first.
<shrey> Murchadh: i m not able to remove files in du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Murchadh> shrey: Sorry, leave off the partial, and you will need to be root. aptitude clean will remove them all.
<Murchadh> du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/ is to show what space they are currently taking up.
<Murchadh> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/ will delete all the .deb files in there.
<shrey> Murchadh: Thanks...
<Murchadh> shrey: df -h will show disk space. du -h ~ shows disk usage of /home/yourusername. (The -h switch is for Human Readable form i.e. MB instead of bytes, etc.
<Murchadh> shrey: Also kdirstat or baobab will show what files are eating up your space in a handy graphic format.
<frederick> Mamarok: Sound works again... i just installed all pulseaudio stuff again... and then there was sound! :-)
<frederick> thanks for the help anyway!
<AchimP> AchimP: hi
<haris> hello
 * genii sips
<tjblair> Mamarok u there/
<tjblair> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!@
<tjblair> hi hamit
<tjblair> \
<tjblair> hi hsmit
<tjblair> anny one read me
<philipp__> hi can someone help me?
<tjblair> fuck
<menox> philipp__ what is your question?
<philipp__> with compiz fusion i doesn't work
<jussi01> !language | tjblair
<ubottu> tjblair: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tjblair> hey  i cant get on line with my computer
<tjblair> menox can you please help me
<menox> tjblair: you're online right now
<tjblair> on difflaptop next to me
<menox> tjblair: ok, what is the problem?
<tjblair> i downloaded wicd and now my connection doesnt work
<BluesKaj> tjblair, how did you configure wicd ..more details pls
<tjblair> what do you think
<ghostcube> tjblair: you checked the howto and how youre interfaces file has to look like
<tjblair> apt-get install wicd
<tjblair> i dont know what you mean ghost
<ghostcube> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ghostcube> first paragraph
<ghostcube> called troubkleshooting ^^
<tjblair> ok funny
<tjblair> what the restricted update thing
<tjblair> what the restricted update thing/?
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> for a driver ??
<tjblair> just treat me like i have to apt-get install amarok\
<ghostcube> whats refering to
<menox> tjblair: If you have questions about anything Wicd related, just stick a message on the forums or join us at #wicd on freenode.
<ghostcube> ah restricted is like tools cant be shiped with base ubuntu kubuntu install
<ghostcube> like media libraries and some drivers
<tjblair> ok how do i get there menox
<menox> *headdesk*
<ghostcube> the troubleshoot thing should work for him menox
<ghostcube> i bet he didnt check this
<menox> tjblair: type /join #wicd
<menox> ghostcube: yeah, it should work for him but I don't think he'll get anywhere without some help
<ghostcube> menox: yeah could be :)
<menox> I'm trying to figure out why he wants to use wicd instead of networkmanager
<RAsmus> Hi i could nd some help about skype for ubuntu!!!
<cingbug> I Am having trouble with my sound card alsa is not detecting my sblive
<Zebra> Hi i could nd some help about skype for ubuntu!!!
<tjblair> its my router
<Zebra> when im calling people i just get the message problem with audio playback
<Zebra> when im calling people i just get the message problem with audio playback
<e370> i had the same problem
<e370> go into sound and try selecting different soundcards
<e370> oh he left
<blake__> what does  stub! mean
<sczgilae> anybody knows how to solve "halt: unable iterate IDE devices" when you shutdwn your computer on kubuntu 9.04?
<blake__> i just lost my sound
<blake__> how can i get it back or  troubleshot it?
<blake__> how can i troubleshoot my sound?
<blake__> i had it workin fine
<blake__> earlier
<blake__> i pluged in an mp3 player to usb nd it seems its not working anymore?
<Zeik> Good afternoon everyone.
<Zeik> Does anyone know what i would need to put my current Kubuntu installation onto a disc so i could reinstall it the exact way it sits now?
<bravad> jallo
<bravad> RULES
<bravad> \
<franz_> Hello. I did something wrong while using synaptic. Since mine is in Italian I need to know which is the first voice under the File menu in Synaptic in english.
<franz_> can anyone simply open synaptic (in english) and check that?
<Zeik> I am trying to check, but i dont see an option for language.
<kalp> which is the best audio player?
<franz_> no, it is not a language problem. it is only a matter knowing which is the first line
<alan__> Hi.
<alan__> I hit CTRL + ALT + F1, but i cant get back to my X session.
<alan__> How do i do it?
<alan__> Im using Kubuntu 9.04
<kalp> which is the best audio player?
<genii> alan__: alt-f7
<genii> !best | kalp
<ubottu> kalp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alan__> genii: I did it, but i got a new Loging Screen.
<alan__> does that means that i lost the other session?
<genii> alan__: Most likely, yes
<alan__> ouch!
<alan__> Any advice for the next time?
<genii> alan__: Why did you hit ctrl-alt-f1 in the first place?
<Zeik> File: Read Markings... - Save Markings - Save Markings as.
<alan__> to show someone else what is text mode without Terminal
<genii> heh
<alan__> It's like Introducing Windows 95 (or 98?) video!
<franz_> Can anyone tell me which is the first line in the File menu in Synaptic? Mine is in Italian and I need the English text.  Thanks
<kalp> which is the best audio player?
<panos4ever> amarok
<alan__> amarok
<genii> franz_: You might want to ask in #ubuntu since in Kubuntu the package managers are Adept and now KPackagekit
<franz_> yup, you are right genii.... only, I am using synaptic in Kubuntu....
<kalp> panos4ever: other than amarok?
<kalp> alan__:  other than amarok?
<genii> kalp: Stop asking about "best audio player" over and over for the reasons the bot described.. Also it's annoying
<panos4ever> search in add/remove
<ghostkernel> i need some help guys
<ghostkernel> is the package manager down?
<ghostkernel> "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" Internal Error"      i get that when i itrie to search for a package
<Zeik> What version of OpenGL is required for KDE 4.x to run smoothly?
<Peace-_> hey on karmic there isn't xorg.conf?
<zaduma> Hey everyone, I just installed kubuntu yesterday, I have had a few snags but nothing to big, here is a real issue however: my internet is A LOT slower in linux, i think its cause im not using the correct drivers for my card
<zaduma> is there a way to check what drivers are being used?
<zaduma> I know I should be using RT2500 drivers btw
<zaduma> and am currently using ruTilt as my network manager
<zaduma> but it hasn't improved much
<zaduma> Anyone confirm my messages are even going through?
<zaduma> Hey everyone, I've got a problem with my rt2500 wireless card, if anyone thinks they can help please let me know..
<zaduma> There is a major speed issue and I just noticed it says the Bit Rate is 1 Mb/s instead of 54
<mostafa_> hey there I have a problem I enable the compositing from system settings -> Desktop -> resume compositing but when I reboot all settings gone failed and compositing is suspended
<mostafa_> can anyone help plz
<mostafa_> ?
<thegusty> Anyone know how to solve this problme - after I clicked install kubunt,  my screen has a pattern of vertical lines of red, green, gray colors that flickers, changing color to yelow
<computer_> whats the operating system emulator called?
<computer_> whats the operating system emulator called?
<skierpage> I'm debugging broken resume from suspend and I'm not sure what to check.  After resume failed (no display, no disk activity), I powered off and booted Kubuntu 9.04 live CD and mounted my drive.  But so far I don't see any useful logs of the resume failure.  ??
<skierpage> computer_  WINE is a Windows emulator, things like VirtualBox emulate hardware so you can run operating systems in tyhem.
<skierpage> computer_ actually WINE stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator" :) , but it lets you run Windows programs on other OSes
<iacopo> hey
<Lamo> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and would really like to try kde4 out. I installed via the guide here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-4-3-1-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html Whenever I log into kde it autostarts a bunch of apps i dont even use then freezes. I can use move my mouse pointer but thats it? Any way figuring out how to get it working? Also how do i lock my current gnome session and get back to gdm so i can try to login into kde again without using my c
<Lamo> urrent, although i am unable to ctrl+alt+F1 really wish i could get restartx back.
<tyler_d_> how do I remove duplicate entries in Amarok?
<FloodBotK2> Lamo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lamo> use to be an option lock current session and start new one
<Lamo> ok will at least where can i find kde autostart folder? cause the one in .kde only had one of the many apps its starting on boot
<freescv> hi all
<shock_day13> hey fellows
<Lamo> I cant kde to login without freezing on me. The most frustrating part is that I can ctrl+alt+F1 out of it or ctrl+alt+backspace so i have to hard reset my laptop.
<Lamo> also why does kde insist on autostarting a billion random apps at login? I disabled all them in gnome.
<freescv> hi shock_days13
<Lamo> i give up ill try again with kde5
<Kuser25> Hello everybody!
<Kuser25> Could someone help me?
<Kuser25> I've installed Kubuntu 9.04 in a machine and all its O.K. but I've a problem. The file manager Dolphin don't recognize especial characters in file names so and I cannot open these files. Does anyone knows something about?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i wanna fuck you like an animal!
#kubuntu 2009-09-09
<morpheuss> hi all
<morpheuss> how can i upgrade from kde3 to kde4?
<djshotglass> kubuntu have and dists without X?
<djshotglass> (command line only)
<BlakHat_> hi guys, i am trying to install powerdevil for my laptop. the source tarball doesnt compile, so im either looking for a way to install the program or to move to kde4.2 on my hardy. anyone know how i can achieve that?
<saebbi> helloe.. are there any known problems with firefox and kubuntu 9.04 ?
<saebbi> because i installed the firefox package via apt, and its not working properly
<panos4ever> what do u mean
<saebbi> it was basically the first package i installed on a fresh kubuntu install
<saebbi> when i enter a URL, say google.com, then enter a search term and click search, it proceeds to the result page
<saebbi> but the URL in the adress bar remains just "www.google.com"
<saebbi> and i can't click the "back" button
<panos4ever> oh i had the same problem
<panos4ever> then i downloaded an other browser
<panos4ever> based on firefox
<saebbi> iceweasel?
<panos4ever> yep
<panos4ever> then i installed firefox again
<saebbi> so you purged firefox first, then installed iceweasel, then installed firefox again?
<panos4ever> yes but i dont think that was the problem
<panos4ever> i just downloaded the .deb
<panos4ever> iceweasel has nothing to do
<panos4ever> but it is based on firefox
<panos4ever> so uninstall firefox
<panos4ever> and download the .deb
<panos4ever> or apt again
<saebbi> i uninstalled and apted again already
<saebbi> installing from the .deb shouldnt make a difference but then again its linux :D
<saebbi> i'll give it a try :)
<panos4ever> did u purge firefox?
<panos4ever> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox....
<saebbi> panos4ever, sorry was afk. yes i purged it, then installed again
<panos4ever> ok then install iceweasel so it may install useful libs for firefox too then install firefox
<panos4ever> ;)
<saebbi> hehe lemme try
<saebbi> hm.. there doesn't seem to be an iceweasel package
<saebbi> apt-cache search iceweasel doesn't produce anything useful
<panos4ever> download the .deb
<panos4ever> of iceweasel
<panos4ever> or google "debian package iceweasel"
<pedahzur> A while back, I remember seeing a utility on Windows where you would hit Ctrl, and it would do a little concentric circle thing around your mouse cursor. I sometimes "lose" my mouse cursor, so that would be helpful. Anything like that available in KDE?
<heinkel_112> pedahzur: in Kde3 there used to be a pair of eyes that you could put on your task bar. The eyes would roll in the direction of the mouse pointer as you moved the pointer.
<heinkel_112> not sure if there is a kde4 equivalent, I dont use it anymore
<pedahzur> heinkel_112: Thanks!
<pedahzur> heinkel_112: I'm still using KDE 3, so I'll have to see if I can dig it up.
<heinkel_112> pedahzur: i think it was called KDEyes or something like that
<cuznt> i want to capture video from my sony8 track and record it on my hard drive. any idea which program to use?
<blackvd> I'm experiencing an odd problem. I have Ubuntu Jaunty installed and I recently install kde4.3. Frist time i ran it everything worked fine but after reboot my nvidia drivers quit working. Under Hardware drivers nothing shows up?
<blackvd> what gui tool does kde use for drivers?
<cuznt> kde>settings>nvidia
<cuznt> it has its own special tool
<blackvd> doesnt show up for me
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blackvd> perhaps it didnt get installed. what is the package name?
<cuznt> try kde>system>hardware drivers
<cuznt> i got no idea package name
<blackvd> thats what i was trying to use and it shows no drivers available
<blackvd> although i know i have 190 drivers installed
<blackvd> in gnome the drivers worked fine
<pedahzur> heinkel_112: Found it. Thanks!
<heinkel_112> pedahzur: you are welcome :-)
<blackvd> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backport/ubuntu is this one down?
<bruce_> no
<blackvd> im on 64 bit and getting a 404, dont recall having problems before
<blackvd> im confused? the nvidia 185 libvdpau is installed ...i cant uninstall it without removing kde yet no drivers show up in hardware drivers! how can this be?
<TD-Linux> I get 404 as well
<blackvd> ok good not just my imagination
<solifugus> What's the latest version of kubuntu?
<solifugus> 9.04?
<solifugus> yes.. i see it is..
<solifugus> How do you all connect to wireless networks?  I've been using the Network Managment KDE control module..
<kaddi> solifugus: I've been using wicd, has been working great
<blackvd> so jockey-gtk shows my drivers yet i cant install due to broken packages
<blackvd> yet apt-get update show none or synaptic
<solifugus> kaddi: the problem I have with KDE's Network Manager is that there's no button to make it connect on demand.  I click the check to connect automatically and it does.. but only sometimes at that moment.. It's usually a long wait or else rebooting to make it work.
<kaddi> you might try to set it up without a gui
<solifugus> kaddi: seriously.. it wasn't easy to find either.. its definitely not user friendly
<solifugus> kaddi: yeah.. i don't actually know how.
<Marko38> Can anyone help with repartitiong my drive? ubuntu to be honest was not my first choice of OS, it got me back online after my hard drive failed, trouble is I now wish to revert to windows but when i run fdisk it hangs no matter what option I select, I can't even view partition info..
<Sir_Brizz> is anyone using Karmic?
<Sir_Brizz> I'm getting black bars on the taskbar and the corners of some windows
<Marko38> almost the same problem if i try to use the partition manager built in to ubuntu, I forget the name for now but is closes with a fatal error
<fernando> opa
<Guest20985> alguem do brasil ae?
<fernandomukeka> opa
<fernandomukeka> boa noite good night
<Marko38> g'night
<fernandomukeka> belezinha marco?
<Marko38> sorry engish only here
<fernandomukeka> i'm sorry
<zebaztian> hey, i turned off the desktop effects and it looks weird like no title bars and hte kde panel is gone i'm having to alt tab to move around how can i fix it
<zebaztian> *help
<ramon> ok
<SJr> If I boot my computer up, with my ExpressCard (the replacement for cardbus) installed, ubuntu recognizes it. If I do not have it installed on bootup, I don't seem to be able to get it to load. The module is sky2, and it doesn't seem to depend on any other module
<shrey_> Anybody know how can i give my kubuntu more drive space..i have installed it in windows, now i want to increase its size. can i do it.
<hellhound> is there a way with KDE's kontact to sync google gmail contacts. I have tried setting it as a LDAP using GCALDaemon but works horribly
<kaddi_> how can I print through commandline? I'm accessing a pc per SSH and would like to print a pdf-file, while printing 2 pages on one.
<shrey_> can anyone tell me how to configure kmail for hotail..
<herenbdy> hello, does kubuntu have a Add / Remove applications app that works like gnome's? (it lists whole applications instead of individual packages)
<NutCobbler> herenbdy: "Adept"
<NutCobbler> herenbdy: The program is standard on Kubuntu..
<NutCobbler> herenbdy: Oh, you are looking for something simpier..
<herenbdy> yeah, for my friend who switched from gnome to kde
<NutCobbler> herenbdy: Wait, Adept is the simple program..
<herenbdy> know the name of gnome's Add/Remove app by chance?
<herenbdy> Adept seems to show individual packages like kpackagekit
<NutCobbler> Synaptic?
<NutCobbler> Look under the browse icon.. All the programs are categorized into program type.
<herenbdy> browse under synaptic, or adept?
<herenbdy> NutCobbler: ^
<NutCobbler> Open adept.. Its the easier program. There is a binocular icon and you can choose a category like "Office" then on the right you choose what you want to install etc.
<herenbdy> still not like gnome's version :/
<kaddi_> isn't synaptic gnome's version?
<NutCobbler> I am looking for the source for a KDE toy called ktuberling. I have checked through the websvn.kde.org and have been unable to find any subdirectory holding it. Where do I find this?
<herenbdy> synaptic is equivalent to kpackagekit
<herenbdy> in gnome there's a menu entry that has a much simpler interface, that groups things by full applications, instead of by package
<herenbdy> Add/Remove Programs
<NutCobbler> There is a new package management system coming out for k/ubuntu in the near future that is supposed to be modeled on the Apple iPhone App Store.
<NutCobbler> Its going to be called like, "AppCenter".
<herenbdy> firing up an ubuntu VM just to find out the app name, xD
<herenbdy> gnome-app-install
<NutCobbler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore
<NutCobbler> Packages affected: aptoncd, computer-janitor, computer-janitor-gtk, gdebi, gnome-app-install, software-properties-gtk, software-store, synaptic, update-manager
<herenbdy> oh nevermind
<herenbdy> running adept from the menus ggives me the ncie view
<Korlis> hey all
<herenbdy> running adept from the command-line give me the KPackageKit-like view
<NutCobbler> Hi Korlis. Do you know about KDE sources well?
<Korlis> so hows the newest kde working out for everyone?
<Korlis> im no expert, but if you have a question i'll see if i can answer it
<NutCobbler> I am looking for the source for a KDE toy called ktuberling. I have checked through the websvn.kde.org and have been unable to find any subdirectory holding it. Where do I find this?
<Sir_Brizz> gyah
<Sir_Brizz> I'm running Karmic Alpha 5 and getting black bars and boxes all over the place
<Sir_Brizz> lik some transdparency going on that my turdface intel gma can't handle
<Korlis> nutcobblker, is that the potato guy game?
<NutCobbler> Yeah!
<NutCobbler> Korlis, I want to study the source for the game!
<Korlis> hmm, let me check
<NutCobbler> Korlis, Its like hidden well. I've looked a couple of times for it.
<shrey_> Anybody know how can i give my kubuntu more drive space..i have installed it in windows, now i want to increase its size. can i do it.
<NutCobbler> shrey, did you use a VM?
<shrey_> no...i received DVD of kubuntu so there was option in that install in windows..so i selected that
<shrey_> i gave it 6GB now i want to give it more..as 6 GB is very less.
<Korlis> hey nutcobbler, you got msn or yahoo?
<Korlis> i was doing C++ a whie ago and sitll have the source to ktuberling in my home folder, so i can jst send it to you
<NutCobbler> Korlis, like an instant messager? Neither.. I'm in Linux.. Do you know where the latest version is on the Internet?
<Korlis> its just a text file though, i don't have the pictures or other files that go with it
<Korlis> so if you want to compile your own version you'll have to find taht on your own
<NutCobbler> shrey, I'm looking into your installation type. I think you boot to Kubuntu. I found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDROMUbuntuInstallationFromWindows
<NutCobbler> Korlis, its a single file?
<Korlis> yeah, im pretty sure im missing some modules, but if you jts want to study some code its ok
<Korlis> wait a sec, i think a google search brought up something
<Korlis> http://www.cs.washington.edu/research/projects/se/www/kde/reuse_patterns/source_code/ktuberling.src/classes/ktuberling%27TopLevel.html
<NutCobbler> shrey, I also found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerForWindows
<Korlis> i prefer python honestly, i never use coding for more than quick dirty tasks that i need to be able to perform on any pc
<NutCobbler> shrey, does your install sound like the latter link?
<Korlis> something else going on whie i was looking on google and my home partition?
<Korlis> NutCobbler, did that link give you what you were looking for?
<NutCobbler> Korlis, yeah. I was hoping to get a full compilable source download.
<Korlis> i'll see if i can find a tarball for you
<shrey_> i m reading it...tell u soon.
<NutCobbler> Korlis, I noticed on the KDE site that they intend to go to GIT. I haven't played with that. Could it be hiding there?
<Korlis> hmm, ik haven't used GIT in a while
<Korlis> could be
<shrey_> no did'nt find anything in it..
<NutCobbler> Korlis, I found something: http://packages.debian.org/sid/ktuberling
<NutCobbler> Korlis, I am downloading a tar right now, but for future reference, I assume that the game is hiding somewhere in the KDE versioning system..
<Korlis> i was just about to check deb repos for a tarball, i can't find it on kde's site
<shrey_> NutCobbler: i installed adept that u referred just a while ago, and i m installing one program using it, but it is also downloading many other packages with it. now if when i will uninstall it will it remove those packages also or the single file.
<NutCobbler> Is it that these projects like Debian, KDE, Kubuntu are growing so quickly that there components are poorly organized.
<Korlis> if you remove it then any dependencies that are no longer needed should be removed
<joshua> hello
<Korlis> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdegames/ktuberling/
<Korlis> badabing
<NutCobbler> shrey, the dependencies don't go automatically. I haven't worried about removing extra files that have lost their dependents..
<Korlis> apt-get autoremove will get rid of extra dependencies lying around
<NutCobbler> Korlis, Nice one. I'd like to figure out why it is so hard to look something like this up!
<shrey_> NutCobbler: but then they will consume my disk space ?
<NutCobbler> shrey, Library dependencies could go up to maybe 2 meg? I think that's insignificant now-a-days.
<shrey_> NutCobbler: it is installing many docs and perls and many more thing right now..in the starting it showed that it will consume 36MBs but the program which i installed that is Googlizer was in KBs only..than what is taking the space..
<NutCobbler> shrey, I programmed and played on a computer that had a 20 meg hard drive in the late 80s.
<Korlis> Shrey, i changed from kde to gnome when kde went 4.x, ive been doing dist-upgrade since feisty, and the unused libraries and deps are not even noticable
<Korlis> though i am planning to do a clean isntall of karmic koala this october so i can switch back to KDE now that it's gotten better
<shrey_> Korlis: KDE has better looking and i like it..that's why  i use that...
<Korlis> i liked kde in it's 3.5 era, i didn't like 4.x, but ive heard its gotten awesome, so i'm gonna do a clean install of karmic koala when its released
<NutCobbler> Gnome and KDE co-exist easily. I installed Ubuntu once, didn't care for Gnome and did a KDE install from inside Gnome. After a reboot KDE was ready and working.
<Korlis> yep, thats what i did to switch from KDE
<Korlis> but a clean install will allow me to switch to ext4 without worrying about old files still being ext3, and will also allow a clean install of KDE 4.3
<shrey_> But KDE is less stable i think than Gnome..
<Korlis> was, the newest release is pretty darn stable
<shrey_> kubuntu shows me many errors ..sometimes in ktorrent sometimes in dolphin
<Korlis> Kubuntu isnt the best showcasing of KDE, which is supposed to change in karmic
<Korlis> right now, id say one of the best KDE distros is Fedora
<Korlis> OpenSuse is great with KDE too
<Korlis> but if your only judge of KDE is Kubuntu, then you aren't seeing it's full potential, they have badly implemented it
<Korlis> but as i said, riumor says they've showed KDE more love with karmic, so im gonna try it again
<kuttans> KDE with karmic is great
<kuttans> a number of bugs are done but still some exists
<kuttans> for example empathy....the messenger is not much good to work with kde
<kuttans> can anyone throw some light on ubuntu update problems lately
<Korlis> what problems are those
<kuttans> it get struck when downloading packages and it take ages to download even the .bin files
<shrey_> actully i m a new user..first time installed kubuntu on my system
<kuttans> in past i used to put update and relax...but now i gotta watch it constantly....bcoz it struck at any level and never restart the download automatically
<Korlis> sounds liek your having internet problems
<NutCobbler> shrey, I looked up what you have installed. You are running Kubuntu from an image file in c:\ubuntu . Since it is a real file system in a file (in Windows on a Windows partition) you'd need to get that file accessed as a file inside of another Linux boot. You likely have NTFS as C: so a boot cd is out of the question to resize. You do have the option of creating a second image you can mount for your personal files inside of
<NutCobbler> your Kubuntu system but all of that seems like a lot of work compared to a native install!
<kuttans> but my other things work great
<kuttans> even a file of 2 gb downloaded nicely
<Korlis> i haven't had that trouble, and have never heard of it kuttans
<kuttans> i dont know it started after one update
<Korlis> could be the servers you're downloading from
<kuttans> i think one week or before that
<kuttans> but i put it download it from the best server
<Korlis> shrey, youcoming from windows?
<kuttans> hey i got windows 7 yday and installed in vbox
<shrey_> ya korlis me from windows..
<Korlis> what are you trying to download kuttans?
<kuttans> they done the same gimmicks they did with vista
<kuttans> im trying to do apt-get update
<shrey_> my laptop is slow so i still use XP
<Korlis> how long you been using linux?
<kuttans> and i already restrated the download process 3 times
<shrey_> this is my first time...
<shrey_> i m just learning how to use it..
<kuttans> its great shrey, i feel empowered by linux
<Korlis> well then welcome shrey, you'll love it
<Korlis> just to let you know, if you're running from wubi, it will be slower
<shrey_> i view screen shots of karmic koala..its same like kubuntu 9.04
<kuttans> dont loose your heart if you get any problems, arise, awake, die not till the goal is reached
<Korlis> yeah shrey, the eye candy is pretty much bar none, they've been woprking under the hood
<kuttans> no shrey its bcoz of its in the beta stage still
<kuttans> and moreover ubuntu do the tinsel work at the last stage of release
<Korlis> alpha 5 has made huge strides in KDE usability in kubuntu
<shrey_> i have kubuntu 9.04 ...and installed all the update..
<kuttans> good to use that as it is the stable version so far
<kuttans> and try karmic after october
<Korlis> and shrey, you might get stuck on some things, but i think you'll find that the linux community offers a but more support that microsoft does
<Korlis> bit
<shrey_> ya sure..and i find this IRC very much supportive..
<kuttans> linux community is the one i found more helpful than anything
<shrey_> whenever i have any problem u guys always help..its like live helpdesk
<Korlis> and if we're not here, the forums got all you need
<kuttans> for example i formatted my laptop 50 times to get used to this linux
<Korlis> wow kuttans, i hope you have backups, cuz you're hard drive won't last long that way
<kuttans> yeah............now i have full confidence that i can get back anything i had before
<kuttans> i did that bcoz i wanna try my level best to learn things without much help
<Korlis> shrey, one thing, when you get full into linux, one tool i can not live without is remastersys, you have to learn a but of command line for it, but it is invaluable
<kuttans> so whenever i try new things i used to break up the file system beyond recovery
<kuttans> and i was a hard core windower before i came to linux....
<kuttans> it all started when i read about linus torvald
<Korlis> i have a live dvd lying around with all the applications i use pre-installed, and if i have to reinstall all i have to worry about is customizing the look, becauyse all my apps are right there
<kuttans> anyway have a nice time with linux shrey
<calvin> are there any good WEB CAM programs for KDE? gnome has cheese
<Korlis> thanks to remastersys, which let me create a live dvd of my entire OS
<kuttans> i do a full back up with simple backup and i just replace it whenever i do a reformat
<kuttans> and i get back the whole system along with my look
<Korlis> i believe you can save personal settings with remastersys, i just chose not to for time sake
<kuttans> ok guys time to get back to work..........bye Korlis, i will check about the server where from im upgrading
<Korlis> later
<kuttans> c you later
<Korlis> and having a live dvd to use my apps from is cool too
<Korlis> calvin, let me see
<Korlis> for starters
<Korlis> webkam
<Korlis> default kde webcam app
<calvin> couldnt find it in apt-install
<calvin> nm its webcam
<calvin> installing it right now...
<Korlis> you can also use vlc with a webcam
<Sir_Brizz> well I think Karma is still not really useable
<Korlis> File - Open Capture Device -choose the webcam
<Sir_Brizz> thought it would be further along for some reason :p
<Korlis> its alpha, what do you want?
<Korlis> its not supposed to be usable at this point
<Sir_Brizz> a working network manager for one thing ;)
<Sir_Brizz> but yeah
<Sir_Brizz> I thought it should be close enough to release, but no it's not
<jasa> Hmm, i have one question quick btw towards the library thing on kubuntu, is it as i think that "/usr/lib64" is the 64bit library or windows style that it's 32bit compability library ?
<jasa> As i threw 64bit flash on there and it works fine but kaffeine wants to install own flash for some reason ... ?
<jasa> 9.10 version at use btw.
<Korlis> its the 64 biut libs, i belive if you need 32 bit compat you need to install libao32 or something like that
<Korlis> i don;t remember the exact library name, i still use 32 bit OS
<Korlis> my laptop is old, still has 32 bit cpu, and my printer only works in linux with a 32 bit OS
<jasa> Korlis: well i can understand totally you even if you had newer system as well.
<calvin> i think kde 4.3.1 has improved tremendously
<calvin> its actually usable
<jasa> Korlis: the overal gain isn't that obivious as some folks would consider.
<calvin> im on 64 bit right now
<Korlis> the boot time is about 3 seconds less
<Korlis> honestly, upgrading to ext4 gains you much more performance than just going 64 bit
<jasa> calvin: i agree on that, with one exeption that is kaffeine for television purposes it seems they took network broadcasting features and additional plugin things away from kde4 release.
<Korlis> jasa, install miro
<jasa> im actually thinking on compiling ffmpeg for vdpau support but one thing im still missing on that i should look is that is there external supprt on own compiled ffmpeg libraries really.
<Sir_Brizz> 9.10 has weird black boxes on everything for me
<jasa> Or perhaps i should just trust the normal xv in that case and save alot time.
<jasa> Sir_Brizz: what graphics card ?
<Korlis> do you have an intel gpu brizz?
<jasa> Sir_Brizz: or driver at use.
<Sir_Brizz> yes
<Sir_Brizz> it's a crappy intel gma
<Sir_Brizz> it's a moot point because I can't get my wifi going on 9.10 so I'm going back to Jaunty for now
<Korlis> yeah, the new x server doesn't work well with intel gpu's
<Sir_Brizz> in Jaunty before I was getting all kinds of garbage on the screen
<jasa> Well i think i'll trust the normal packages in this case and abandon the current plan i had, but i need to restart cause of new kernel ... cya. =)
<Sir_Brizz> like residual garbage from windows that were open and now closed
<Sir_Brizz> all I can figure is that it's crappy intel crap
<NutCobbler> Korlis, Which x server?
<Korlis> yeah, it is
<Korlis> the version of x.org they're using in karmic
<Sir_Brizz> well hopefully they figure out a way to fix it by release
<Sir_Brizz> hardly need another reason to go back to gnome
<Korlis> nvidia might be proprietary, bt it works well
<Sir_Brizz> *cough* working network manager *cough*
<Sir_Brizz> yeah
<NutCobbler> Korlis, I have a laptop with an Intel graphics chipset. What should happen when I upgrade to 9.10 (from 8.10)?
<Sir_Brizz> I wish I had an nvidia in here
<Sir_Brizz> all I care about is it works, I don't care about FOSS/proprietary/whatever
<Korlis> hopefully nothing nutcobbler, they're supposed to have it fixe by release
<NutCobbler> k
<Sir_Brizz> (not in this case I mean, but as a general rule)
<Korlis> yeah i agree, if proprietary works better than free, thats wat i'll use, which is why i use nvidia
<Sir_Brizz> you'd think somebody would just fix the intel drivers since they are open source
<Sir_Brizz> they are really terrible
<Korlis> if windows worked better than linux id use it
<Korlis> intel gpus suck anyway
<Sir_Brizz> yes
<Sir_Brizz> but they are common in laptops these days
<Sir_Brizz> sadly
<Korlis> ATI is good, and has open specs, once we get good open source drivers for it i might change over
<Sir_Brizz> Intel GMA is pretty much the worst thing Intel has ever done
<Sir_Brizz> and I'm including that time they left the math co processor off the Penitums
<Sir_Brizz> Pentiums*
<Sir_Brizz> and they couldn't even do simple math
<Korlis> intel wants the whole cake, they're not happy with cpu, they want gpu, and apu - zpu
<Sir_Brizz> lol
<Sir_Brizz> they still have a huge market share with GMA despite the fact that nobody that has to utilize them likes them at all
<Korlis> I also prefer AMD over Intel btw ;-)
<Sir_Brizz> me too :p
<Korlis> anyway, i gotta work tomorrow, so im gona take off, see you later
<Sir_Brizz> AMD has been trying to go too high end for my tastes lately though
<Sir_Brizz> later man
<ugur> hi all is there a way in kubuntu jaunty to show all text at once when hovered over an icon on desktop?
<matyd> I just installed kubuntu on my laptop, not this one, and my wireless button will not turn on. Not finding my wireless network and haven't found anything in the help files about it really, can someone help me out
<ugur> There is an option to select which lines of text to show but i dont want it to show only the ones i hover on
<ugur> matyd: could you run this command in a konsole: lspci | grep -i wireless
<matyd> one sec
<matyd> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce one 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Hiisty> sounds bad
<matyd> i did sudo lshw -C network as the help files said and saw it was disabled
<||arifaX> how can I restart the device watcher (dunno the english word) that thing that shows up new connected devices in kde?
<matyd> the button on the laptop itself won't light up though heh, like it isn't urning on ;P
<ugur> matyd: and can you see something like wlan0 in the output of this command: ifconfig
<matyd> eht0 and lo only
<Hiisty> i think 4318 need ndiswapper to work?
<matyd> how do i get that?
 * matyd is a n00b
<matyd> jus installed it today
<Hiisty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm4318
<matyd> .
<Hiisty> or just google bcm4318 linux, and u get many instructions, or maybe someone here can help
<matyd> oka
<matyd> thanks
<Hiisty> np
<||arifaX> sorry to ask again hwo to restart that miniprog that shows up newly connected devices. its urgent
<||arifaX> it would be enough to know the command
<ugur> i think if you see the driver in lspci output you don't have to install a driver with ndiswrapper
<ugur> ||arifaX: add device notifier widget in plasma
<matyd> heh i'm online via wired
<matyd> i can't figure out how to get ndiswrapper to get my wan to workthough
<ubuntu> i have a major problem..The root filesystem is currently mounted in read-only mode. ctrl+d
<Achelea> I can't seem to figure out how to get Ubuntu on my home network.
<jasa> And now comes stupid question on, is there on kubuntu release a "hidden" basic config for video drivers and similiar things on where i could put line of "nvidia" instead of "nv" as by claims it seems it loads some default thing from "outer space" ... and i wouldn't want to just make that xorg.conf file if it could be done by some other way around.
<ugur> matyd: what is the result of this command: iwconfig wlan0 power on ?
<jasa> See, that is that thing on ... it's some simple solution on where it is stored at, but rather you just wait that someone else says that.
<jasa> I wouldn't like to just create that file for small purpose on cause it has some place or default thing it reads those things according xorg.log.0 ...
<jasa> Well i guess i'll have to then.
<ugur> Achelea: install samba if you don't have
<hemanth> Trying to install ATI/AMD FGLRX drivers for ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<hemanth> read all the wiki's each methods are different which is the best fix
<hemanth> *the best fix
<ivan_> any from serbia
<paprika> hello
<bighnajit> hi there
<|eagles0513875|> for some reason on jaunty wether i use 2.6.28 11 or 15 it seems to stop booting at the apm O_O
<eagles0513875> im not sure what is causing this except im thinking it was some updated packages from yesterday
<eagles0513875> genii: need some urgent help
<unitypunk> eh
<unitypunk> what do i do if i forgot my root pass.
<unitypunk> never mind
<unitypunk> i remeberd it lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> at least that aint as bad as what im having to deal with
<unitypunk> eh
<unitypunk> atleast problems are easilysolveable with linux.
<eagles0513875> some how any updated package yesterday seems to have screwed up my entire install i have no desktop no sudo no nothing
<eagles0513875> dont think my problem is for some reason lol
<unitypunk> eh
<unitypunk> worst case you can always just reinstall.
<unitypunk> not like windows.
<unitypunk> reinstalling dosent mean your problems will go away lol
<unitypunk> man
<unitypunk> i dont understand.
<bigjools> I just noticed that my update notifier has not been running, probably since I upgraded to 4.3.  If I run it manually I get "ImportError: No module named PyQt4.QtCore"
<bigjools> anyone else get this?
<unitypunk> i just formatted this drive and theres a file on it called lost+found.
<unitypunk> why.
<unitypunk> hmmph.
<unitypunk> so i just formatted that drive.
<eagles0513875> unitypunk: the lost+found is normal lm8
<eagles0513875> nothing to worry about
<eagles0513875> im curious to see what a possible fix could be for this
<unitypunk> why is it taking up 11 gigs.
<unitypunk> 21 gigs.
<eagles0513875> O_O
<unitypunk> its 16gb hd, and 139 are free.
<unitypunk> 160*
<eagles0513875> hey dwidmann i need your help either in here or offtopic plz
<eagles0513875> humm good question
<unitypunk> i knoticed when i used gparted it only said it was 149gb too.
<unitypunk> wtfs with that.
<eagles0513875> what file system did you use ext3 or ext4
<bigjools> fsck puts stuff in there when it recovers corrupted file entries
<unitypunk> 3
<unitypunk> bigjools:  i JUST formatted it.
<unitypunk> it should have any stuff on it.
<eagles0513875> ok normally though after a format you will never get the full 160 youll get about 152 or so
<eagles0513875> unitypunk: its there for when fsck runs and finds corrupted file entries
<bigjools> so there's also going to be space reserved for rroot
<unitypunk> no. there isnt.
<unitypunk> its a storage drive.
<unitypunk> not an os.
<eagles0513875> still when you format you wont get the full 160
<eagles0513875> youll get bout 150 something
<evilfrits> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | evilfrits
<ubottu> evilfrits: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<unitypunk> so wheres my 11 gigs then! lol
<unitypunk> 139 not equal to 150something.
<eagles0513875> this is an external usb drive right
<unitypunk> yeah
<eagles0513875> nothing on there right
<unitypunk> except lost+found wich i cant read..
<unitypunk> locked.
<eagles0513875> do you have fsck running on a machine
<unitypunk> no.
<eagles0513875> try give it another format and see if the issue is the same if it is then i have no idea whats up :(
<unitypunk> is there some command to do a low level format?
<sub[t]rnl> you can change the amount of space being reserved with tune2fs
<eagles0513875> ahh yes it reserves a % for root i believe the default is 5% so that 5% is reserved for root
<eagles0513875> that can be adjusted like sub[t]rnl said with tune2fs
<unitypunk> hmm
<eagles0513875> hehe unitypunk man tune2fs
<unitypunk> rofl
<alvin> In /etc/fstab, the default option for swap is 'sw'. What does that mean? The option is not described in the mount manual. Shouldn't it be there?
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> pretty self explanitory..
<alvin> therefore, there is no need to mention the default option in the manpage?
<unitypunk> i guess not lol
<alvin> So, I might as well use 'defaults'?
<alvin> defaults = (rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, async)
<alvin> That one is in the manpage
<theadmin> Can't get more then 1280x800 in KDE.
<theadmin> and what is lost+found folder
<eagles0513875> theadmin: its used by fsck when it finds files during an fsck pas that were corrupted
<theadmin> eagles0513875: Why can't i open it? "Access denied" is what dolphin gives.
<eagles0513875> not sure if root would be the only one able to access it
<theadmin> eagles0513875: ah, makes sense. I don't think i need that so... sudo rm lost+found
<eagles0513875> theadmin: dont remove it
<eagles0513875> its there for a reson
<alvin> !lost+found
<ubottu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<theadmin> eagles0513875: Okay, let's just see what's inside :D
<eagles0513875> hehe
<d-eee> not cool, I tried to export/print to pdf and kword messed it up.  any way to rescue my document?
<theadmin> eagles0513875: The real problem is, it was created on a USB-drive (vfat) which i have most certainly not ran any kind of checks on
<eagles0513875> humm
<theadmin> Except a virus-scan with Avast.
<d-eee> sometimes  I wonder
<unitypunk> rofl
<d-eee> false flagging for real
<d-eee> holla
<theadmin> d-eee: Look for backup files, it's my only suggestion.They have the same name as original doc but with a "~" at the end of it
<d-eee> theadmin: thanks.  It's just that I just needed to edit some of the page layout of a pdf, then when I export/print, the document 'could not be opened'
<d-eee> everyday my birthday
<d-eee> be easy
<flavia> hi, how do I add a dock to a panel?
<unitypunk> drag and drop didnt work?
<unitypunk> errr rightclick
<flavia> unitypunk: ah nevermind got it, tnx
<unitypunk> ;)
<unitypunk> chamonnn
<unitypunk> almost done.
<Shrey> hey i m not able to play song using audacious....pls help.
<Shrey> hi....hey i m not able to play song using audacious..can u help..
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubott2> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mati> hello people
<mati> can i ask you a question about NVIDIA graphics card?
<riano> Help, help! heh. I seem to have trouble with my network beyond my own capabilities of solving. Since this morning I can no longer send data. Basically everything I need an outgoing transfer for, fails.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with an external HD? http://paste.ubuntu.com/267878/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<linux> hi
<david_> bonjour quelqu'un saurait comment installer un poste kubuntu dans un domaine de type scrib.?
<david_> ts des loosers?
<BluesKaj> !fr | david_
<ubottu> david_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zaduma> Hey everyone, I have a question, I need "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" to be ran at startup, how do i accomplish this?
<zaduma> anyone?
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<alvin> zaduma: use /etc/rc.local to run stuff at startup. (Maybe not the best solution in your case. I don't know much about wireless)
<Kiril> Hi, I am a novice, and I need an advice on how exactly to create new partitions when instaling Kubuntu 9.04
<Kiril> I have win xp on my pc already
<panos4ever> dont expect an answer if u have win xp
<panos4ever> and u want to keep it
<Kiril> why is that?
<Gamarok__> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Kiril> msg/ !PartitionManager
<Gamarok__> bye guys
<Kiril> bye
<cuznt> KDE 4.3 64 am having flash probs
<cuznt> You have version 10,0,32,18 installed and yet it does not seem to work properly in my browser
<ugur> hi all how can i safely remove nepomuk service
<divx> hello
<lighti3ulb> Why when I receive an url in a message in Kopete, does it try to contact the website?
<whirleystar> folks, i did an update yesterday to knetworkmanager and now i can't access any wireless networks... has anyone else reported this and if so what was the fix?
<whirleystar> oops sorry... kubuntu jaunty, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, knetworkmanager or network management ..there's a difference
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: hmm... i believe the update came in yesterday for knetworkmanager and since then the wireless doesn't work
<lneves> Anyone can help me solving boot problems?
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: is there some way i can confirm?
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, afaik plasma-widget-network-manager is the default network manager on jaunty , if you are still using "knetworkmanager" then I'm not surprised that it doesn't work.
<maik__> hi
<maik__> hallo
<maik__> hi
<carlino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kaoD> hi
<kaoD> I've got a big problem installing Kubuntu... the description is too long, but you can read about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7921673
<kaoD> I'm tired of trying to solve ir
<kaoD> *it
<genii> kaoD: Is this some Asus motherboard with for instance some ICH (8,9,or 10) chipset?
<kaoD> it's asus
<kaoD> but I don't know about the chipset
<coilette> I need to install "lcap" thats an L, but its not in apt-get under lcap.. anybody know the right package name, or maybe a site that has a list of package names?
<kaoD> it could be
<coilette> During an FTP server 'make' i get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcap
<genii> kaoD: Most Asus motherboards come with a bootable CD which you can boot to and then make the Windows floppy disk holding the raid/AHCI driver which during install of windows you can use when it says something like "Hit F6 to install other drivers"
<kaoD> yeah, but I've got no floppy drive!
<kaoD> that was my main problem
<kaoD> anyways, it's weird that XP boots fine
<kaoD> I can actually browse through the old ubuntu and the xp drive using Dolphin
<kaoD> I can mount them
<kaoD> fdisk lists them
<genii> kaoD: Nah. I had the same issue with a P5K-SE
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: when i terminate knetworkmanager and place a network management plasmoid on my desktop an oldschool cellphone image appears and a tooltip pops up and says it is changing and is highly unstable
<kaoD> I think that's my MB
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: when i terminate knetworkmanager and place a network management plasmoid on my desktop an oldschool cellphone image appears and a tooltip pops up and says it is changing and is highly unstable
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: when i terminate knetworkmanager and place a network management plasmoid on my desktop an oldschool cellphone image appears
<kaoD> so I have to reinstall XP's boot using ASUS's boot CD and then reinstall GRUB?
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: sorry about the text deluge, i'm an idiot
<genii> kaoD: You could also instead make a slip-streamed XP install cd if you have no floppy
<kaoD> humm, I tried that, but it didn't work
<kaoD> I think I slipstreamed it with the wrong drivers
<kaoD> SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller
<kaoD> that's my sata controller model?
<kaoD> oh, ICH10
<genii> kaoD: If it's a p5k-se then ich10 but uses ich9r driver
<kaoD> ok, I'll give it a try, thank you!
<genii> kaoD: np
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, I've been recommending wicd network manager for those who have probs with the default one. Now I have both wicd and the default working on differnt machines , bur wicd seems tow ork on more hardware than the deafult.
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | whirleystar
<ubottu> whirleystar: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, let me rephrase that last part :  I have both wicd and the default working on different machines , but wicd seems to work on more hardware than the default.
<konrad_> Using Kubuntu 9.04 I can only have sound from one program at a time. Is there a fix/setting somewhere I'm missing, or is it just bad compability with my mobo soundcard?
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: Is there a gui for configuring wicd?  I'm looking at an empty wireless-settings.conf file, which is fine, but looking for a template if available
<bentob0x> anybody has problems with the desktops/pager?
<bentob0x> names aren't preserved for me
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, look in the kmenu/apps/internet for the wicd gui
<Bloodstar> Ho boy.
<Bloodstar> I shut my netbook for the night (running 9.04)... just opened it now to find it on a blank screen and Caps Lock flashing.
<Bloodstar> aha, figured out what it was
<Rouser> I keep getting an error when I try to get SU status in the terminal, and I did a fresh install of Jaunty last night
<Rouser> keeps saying incorrect password, even though i know it's right
<Rouser> changed the password twice, still no dice
<Rouser> any thoughts?
<genii> Rouser: Use sudo -i               instead
<replman> Hi! How to invert this regular expression: ^\ \ \ [a-zA-Z].*
 * genii sips
<ubuntu> kubuntu'da firefox yok mu?
<hamit> var ubuntu
<hamit> olmazmı
<ubuntu> nerede live sesion ile göremedimde...
<hamit> ubuntumu kubuntumu kullanıyorsun şu an
<shadeslayer> hamit , ubuntu  this is a english channel
<ubuntu> kubuntu live cd olarak
<hamit_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hamit_> düşmüşüm
<genii> !tr | hamit_
<ubottu> hamit_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<maik__> hi
<maik__> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<hamit_> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<ubuntu> insan bi firefox koyar konqueror zımbırtısı çok yavaş...
<divx> konqueror ftw
<hamit_> valla ben chromium kullanıyorum
<genii> ubuntu , hamit_ .. /join #ubuntu-tr
<ubuntu> adios ubuntu ile daha kullanışlı internete geçeyim...
<superpinjal> ahh ..
<divx> translator alert
<superpinjal> tes tes
<superpinjal> buzz buzz
<ryan___> hi there - just a very quick and stupid question - how can I get the windows list back on the control-panel - (taskbar)
<divx> whats a pinjal?
<superpinjal> hihih .. long time I'm not using this IRC
<superpinjal> really miss this chat session
<divx> huh.
<superpinjal> wehehehe ..
<ryan___> I just clicked on close "window list" by accident and now I do not see how to get it back - kind of sucks :/
<superpinjal> heheh .. if you're using Quassel IRC .. just click on "View"
<superpinjal> then click on "Nicks"
<ryan___> I am talking about the kubuntu taskbar
<ryan___> the thing that shows you the time the kde symbol on the left etc.
<divx> i like konversation better
<superpinjal> what do you mean with windows list ?
<superpinjal> it's a notification area ?
<ryan___> if you open firefox and for example a irc client
<superpinjal> okey ..
<ryan___> then you get both of them listed  and you can click on them
<divx> did you remove the task manager?
<ryan___> nope only the open window list
<divx> hmm
<divx> check widgets, see if you can get it back
<ryan___> thats a widget?
<divx> everythin on the panel is a widget
<ryan___> I am going to kill the devs if thats fo real
<divx> :)
<divx> even the kde symbol u spoke of
<superpinjal> just choose yes .
<superpinjal> widget
<ryan___> lets see
<divx> kay
<ryan___> stupid devs not thinking of the stupin win users like me
<ryan___> -n+d
<superpinjal> wihihih ..
<ryan___> last time I even closed the whole thing
<ryan___> what a mess
<shadeslayer> ryan___: every thing in KDE 4.x is widgets....
<superpinjal> actually .. current linux .. is more humanable
<shadeslayer> the desktop is plasma though :P
<superpinjal> if you're using linux from the Redhat 5.x .. it's more suffer .. but very great to learn
<divx> what do you use superpinjal? ^^
<ryan___> plasma kind of sucks
<divx> no it doesnt
<ryan___> btw it worked - many thx :D
<divx> yep ^^
<ryan___> come on
<ryan___> why can I not kill the nut up there on the desktop
<ryan___> that sucks in plasma
<ryan___> srsly
<superpinjal> for my laptop .. ubuntu .. because now .. i'm just use it for scripting
<superpinjal> but for my servers .. always trust on Redhat
<superpinjal> :D
<superpinjal> what do you mean with killing nut ?
<ryan___> there is a macadamia nut on the desktop on the top right corner
<superpinjal> oh .. wehehehehe
<divx> never heard of that
<ryan___> and I guess I cannot get rid of that or can I?
<superpinjal> he means the widget divx
<divx> gotcha
<ryan___> sure the widget thingy
<superpinjal> in the right corner right ?
<ryan___> sure
<divx> ubuntu gives me headaches >.>
<divx> its just the color scheme i guess
<ryan___> change it
<superpinjal> you want to remove it ?
<ryan___> sure
<divx> i did
<ryan___> if possible
<divx> i found kubuntu satisfying
<ryan___> would be so happy if its doable superpinjal
<ryan___> but I guess without the nut you will go nuts when you try to undo stuff that screwed your gui
<divx> what package manager do you guys use?
<divx> i mean which
<superpinjal> weheheh ..
<divx> -.-
<ryan___> synaptic
<superpinjal> for removing it .. somebody create "i hate cashew"
<divx> im using adept for now
<ryan___> created?
<superpinjal> but .. you need to understand first since it's permanen solution
<superpinjal> yes .. created
<divx> elaborate?
<ryan___> what do I need to understand?
<superpinjal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008042
<superpinjal> read it first .. till over .. before you do that
<ryan___> sure big thanks superpinjal :D
<ryan___> ummd!
<divx> you know the vlc player is kinda different in the fullscreen mode in kubuntu
<ryan___> cause "i hate cashew"
<superpinjal> yeps .. that's some impact ..
<ryan___> hell kubuntu sucks a lot of juice out of the cells :/
<superpinjal> hihiih
<ryan___> and well it looks like as if it does not recognize that it runs on cell power right now :(
<ryan___> "plugged in" <-- not at all mr kubuntu ;(
<superpinjal> humm i think it's related with bug on battery
<superpinjal> something that already fixed on 8.10
<ryan___> any workaround for that?
<ryan___> I installed 9.04 today
<superpinjal> wops ..
<superpinjal> wihihihi .. mine no problem ..
<ryan___> wops indeed ;(
<ryan___> dell studio 15 here
<superpinjal> dell M1330 mine
<ryan___> at least I can use it to keep my hands warm during winter
<ryan___> :|
<ryan___> hell I really need to do something about the power management
<ryan___> it sucks 1percent per minut
<ryan___> +e
<ryan___> and I cannot dim the display
<ryan___> the slider is moving but the screen is not responding - what am I missing?
<divx> is alive
<unitypunk> is there a way to run dolphin as root?
<ryan___> unitypunk: just enter sudo dolphin into your console
<unitypunk> oh duh
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> thanks :)
<unitypunk> for not cfalling me rtarded
<superpinjal> Ryan
<superpinjal> can you type this "sudo acpi -v"
<ryan___> sure can I type this - but should I :D
<unitypunk> its only gonna tell you the version of acpi..
<unitypunk> i can superpinjal
<unitypunk> o.o9
<ryan___> damn "command not found"
<ryan___> that sounds not good
<unitypunk> rofl
<superpinjal> wehehehe
<ryan___> guess I am missing something vital here
<superpinjal> install it first
<superpinjal> nops ..
<unitypunk> i think acpi is mostly used with laptops..
<ryan___> :| doh...
<ryan___> me2
<ryan___> but why is it not installed :/
<superpinjal> acpi .. is only to see the batteries condition through command line
<superpinjal> wehehehe .. dunno
<superpinjal> :D
<divx> excuse me, can anyone tell me whats the best proxy client on kubuntu?
<unitypunk> see.
<ryan___> *grml*
<unitypunk> heh
<unitypunk> superpinjal:  i dont like seeing my battery.
<ryan___> acpi here I come
<unitypunk> i get less then an hour out of it
<unitypunk> and its less then a year ol
<unitypunk> actually a litttle over.
<superpinjal> maybe need to buy new battery .. wehehehe *lol
<superpinjal> :D
<superpinjal> okey .. so Ryan ..
<unitypunk> windows 7 says there are things wrong with it.
<unitypunk> and my computer may terminate unexpectedly. lol
<superpinjal> the reason to use those command is :
<superpinjal> to see if your laptop can recognize on your battery condition ..
<ryan___> acpi installed sir
<ryan___> v1.2
<superpinjal> and if it's proven using command line .. so the problem is only in the  power-management widget
<superpinjal> okey ..
<superpinjal> sudo acpi -V
<superpinjal> with your power plugged in
<ryan___> done that
<ryan___> oh allright
<unitypunk> wow
<unitypunk> 10.6MBps
<superpinjal> and then .. same command with your power plugged out
<unitypunk> usb 2 to usb2..
<ryan___> done
<superpinjal> did you see any differences ?
<ryan___> I hope its normal that it shows the same info
<superpinjal> when pluuged in and plugged out ?
<unitypunk> did you unplug your battery.
<ryan___> sure
<unitypunk> lol
<ryan___> it just says v1.2 and some disclaimer info
<ryan___> what should change?
<ryan___> omg
<ryan___> you wrote -V not -v
<unitypunk> ?
<ryan___> doh :/
<superpinjal> -V
<superpinjal> this is what i got in my laptop
<ryan___> -? <-- helps a lot
<superpinjal> during plugged IN :
<superpinjal> sudo acpi -V
<superpinjal>      Battery 0: Charging, 61%, 01:52:02 until charged
<superpinjal> ...
<superpinjal> and this was during plugged out :
<superpinjal> sudo acpi -V
<superpinjal>      Battery 0: Discharging, 61%, rate information unavailable
<genii> ryan___: kdesudo for KDE graphical apps and not just sudo, for future reference
<superpinjal> it showed charge and discharged
<ryan___> ty genii
<unitypunk> sudo] password for unitypunk:
<unitypunk>      Battery 1: charged, 100%
<unitypunk>      Thermal 1: hot passive , 102.0 degrees C
<unitypunk>      Thermal 2: ok, 66.0 degrees C
<unitypunk>   AC Adapter 1: on-lin
<FloodBotK1> unitypunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unitypunk> wahhh
<ryan___> hehe
<ryan___> the flood :D
<genii> unitypunk: We DO have pastebin for just such occasions :)
<unitypunk> oh genii i have my own.
<unitypunk> only ment to pasted the first line.
<unitypunk> i apologise.
<genii> unitypunk: No worries
<ryan___> the acpi works perfectly now
<unitypunk> 102 degrees celcius.
<superpinjal> okey ..
<unitypunk> that seems pretty hot.
<ryan___> crappy windows never told me how much time it will take to recharge
<superpinjal> so .. if ACPI fine .. so the problem is in power-namanegement widget
<ryan___> sweet
<ryan___> yes the widget is the problem
<superpinjal> yeps ..
<unitypunk> crappy windows wont even tell me how much time is left in my battery.
<unitypunk> only what percent of charge lol
<ryan___> win7 does that pretty well unitypunk
<unitypunk> nope
<ryan___> ar least for me
<ryan___> at
<unitypunk> even win7 only shows percentage.
<unitypunk> i think my battery is defective.
<ryan___> maybe
<superpinjal> weheheh .. come on guys .. you shall know this since the 1st era of *NIX
<superpinjal> :D
<ryan___> :P
<ryan___> ubergeek!
<ryan___> detected!
<ryan___> so mr superpinjal - what do we do about my bad widget
<superpinjal> hihihi
<ryan___> shall we kick his ass :D
<superpinjal> yes ..
<unitypunk> sell it to the pimps at the club
<unitypunk> thenfind a new one.
<ryan___> they think Im bonkers ;(
<superpinjal> just disable it .. and perhaps if you patient .. just wait for the fix
<superpinjal> wekekekek
<ryan___> disable it? like put it out of sight and forget about it?
<unitypunk> man
<unitypunk> on my desktop theres some stoner eyes.
<ryan___> like my career in entertainment business ;(
<superpinjal> cause .. i never use powermanegement widget
<unitypunk> cant find them on here..
<ryan___> but what else can show me the cell percentage...
<ryan___> I mean that works...at least
<unitypunk> ryan
<ryan___> yes unitypunk
<unitypunk> set your screen to go to 5% brightne battery
<unitypunk> wow
<ryan___> if the slider would work
<unitypunk> 5%brightness at 15% battery
<unitypunk> then when your screen starts dimming
<unitypunk> find a wall!
<ryan___> no walls here I am in the park
<unitypunk> theres usualy a little silver box
<unitypunk> ontop of a silver pole
<zipito> can someone help me with fonts? in the KDE mine fonts at size of 8 looks great- in the GTK applications - they are ugly - no hinting :(
<unitypunk> open that thing up
<unitypunk> black is negative
<ryan___> you scare me unitypunk
<unitypunk> green is ground.
<unitypunk> white/red is well.
<unitypunk> positive :D
<unitypunk> used to hook our stereo up at the park like that.
<ryan___> am I missing a driver for my screen or whats the problem
<rezonans19> hello
<syrius> when I use komopozer it crashes when I select font in the menu in gnome ubuntu 9.04
<rezonans19> need help --- how i can install .run package in kubuntu?
<abhifx> where can i find the latest phonon backend for xine with equaliser patch
<BluntedBoyWonder> hello all, what is a good kubuntu alternative for itunes, especially with regards to podcast feeds and ipod synching (i have an ipod shuffle 2nd gen)
<zipito> rezonans19,  typically chmod +x mine.run and then ./mine.run in konsole
<rezonans19> thanks
<Astine> Is there a way to change the screen resolution of e16 before loading it?
<Astine> The font is so small I can't read anything once I boot into it.
<Bearcat> hello all. i have a strange problem on a cliets computer that is running kubuntu 9.04 and kde 4.2.2.  THere are no menus (file..edit..view..) in any kde app.  I've tried cntrl-m, i've tried switching styles, looking for kicker, looking for an osx menu thing in case it's on. I've changed MenuBar=Disabled to MenuBar=Enabled in a few app configs and that makes no difference. I'd love some ideas
<abhifx> where can i find the latest phonon backend for xine with equaliser patch
<BluntedBoyWonder> Bearcat: I would lvoe to be technicallyy savvy enough to help you with that problem, alas I am not
<genii> !kicker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker
<genii> Hm
<Bearcat> BluntedBoyWonder: i appreciate it.
<rai> hi guys
<rai> need some help..  i lost my connection manager icon in my sceen..
<rai> how can i get it back
<rai> help please
<BluesKaj> rai, open the widget manager and add from there
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here have any idea how to make a bash script to find out when there is a .ORF file in a folder, but no corresponding .JPG, to delete the .ORF? I.e., if there is an A.ORG but no A.JPG, I want to delete the A.ORF
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<genii> pen1234: No advertising in this channel
<ryan___> oh well :(
<dracnoc> wow, somebody turned up for the Win 7 party...
<ryan___> I finally found I hate cashew and all it did is taking away the cashew from the taskbar ...
<ryan___> I am going to try something else
<totix> Is it possible to send a program to the background, shut down it's shell and bring it back to the forground in another shell?
<biovirus> hi
<biovirus> somebody can help me?
<genii> !ask | biovirus
<ubottu> biovirus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<biovirus> i have a problem with kubuntu+youtube // i install the .deb flahs plugin but the video doesnt sound
<genii> biovirus: Enable multiverse repository and suggested to install package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Scampi> Youplaboum muahahahaha ZIZI
<biovirus> genii: your solution downt work :s, anything else??? :(
<biovirus> i have a problem with kubuntu+youtube // the audio doesnt work but the video yes, what can i do???
<ebovine> biovirus: Are you running 64 bit or 32 bit Kubuntu?
<biovirus> i think 32, how can i be totally secure?
<ebovine> From Konsole run "uname -a"
<biovirus> Linux biovirus-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ebovine> That's 32bit.
<ebovine> Are you running any other apps that have audio?
<ebovine> Amarok, games, etc?
<biovirus> mmmm, skype? pidgin?
<ebovine> Skype could be the culprit.
<ebovine> Some software isn't written to play nice with audio.
<ebovine> Have you tried running youtube without Skype loaded?
<biovirus> nop, but i can doit now
<ebovine> You'll have to close all browser instances and re-launch them.
<ebovine> Kill Skype first.
 * biovirus is trying
<biovirus> nop
<biovirus> im thinking in the flash plugin i downloaded yesterday, the posibility exist?
<ebovine> Is this youtube only or all flash?
<ebovine> Youtube is a Flash application.
<ebovine> Did you upgrade Flash through apt?
<biovirus> mmmmm, nop, i installed flash with a .deb
<ebovine> Where did you get the .deb?
<biovirus> i dont rememberm, i think in the flash page
<ebovine> I would try re-installing the *buntu version from the package manager and see if that fixes your problem.  You really have to want something specific to make it worth your time going outside the package manager.
<biovirus> mmmm, i dont find the package manager :S
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I've recently switched from kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04. Is KDE4 enough of a ressource hog to explain that my system now feels like moving though jello, or is there something I can fix?
<harjot_> where do i find startup logs?
<Walex> kblin: there are mixed reports on KDE4. Some think it is faster, some slower.
<Walex> kblin: but it could be that your graphics card does not support acceleration for all the cute new effects.
<Walex> harjot_: depends what you mean by "startup logs". try '/var/log/dmesg' and ~/.xsession' for example for two totally different tpes.
<kblin> Walex: I've got desktop effects disabled. but e.g. changing tabs in konsole takes between half a second and a second, depending on how much text is on the console switched to
<harjot_>   /var/log
<Walex> well, first thing run 'vmstat 1' in a Konsole and check whether there is lots of block IO or CPU usage.
<Walex> kblin: if you have an nVidia card with the proprietary nVidia driver it used to have a large performance issue with AA fonts (RENDER extension accel)
<kblin> no, I've got a radeon mobility x300.. this is a thinkpad r52
<kblin> I can get the CPU usage to spike to 70% when switching konsole tabs
<Walex> kblin: the 70% is regrettably pretty Kommon :-)
<kblin> ugh
<kblin> time to look for a lighter desktop env then
<Walex> kblin: anyhow, not clear what to ask you to check. However #1 think then: make sure X is not using the "vesa" driver.
<Walex> kblin: same on most. painting screens is CPU bound. Some do it a bit better though.
<biovirus> ebovine: i should install this??->> flashplugin-installer
<ebovine> biovirus: Yes.
<kblin> Walex: I'm pretty sure it should be the radeon driver
<Walex> kblin: check with 'sudo grep /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<biovirus> ebovine: anything else i have to install?
<ebovine> biovirus: It will resolve the dependencies for you.
<kblin> Walex: thanks, I was busy gaping at my empty xorg.conf
<ebovine> Another reason the package manager is so good.  :)
<kblin> Walex: yup, radeon all right
<biovirus> ebovine: ok, the install is done, im trying now
<biovirus> ebovine: :( HAHAHAH :'(
<biovirus> ebovine: what can i do ¿?
 * kblin goes to check if gnome-terminal is more responsive
<Walex> kblin: check whether 'xterm' is more responsive.
<kblin> that'd be my next stop
<kblin> but gnome-terminal has tabs I can switch
<Walex> kblin: more precisely check that with 'xterm -fn' and 'xterm -fa' so you know whether the issue is AA related.
<kblin> gnome-terminal is fine, and use way less CPU
<ebovine> biovirus: Is the audio still not working?
<ebovine> biovirus: And did you close all your browser windows and re-open them?
<biovirus> ebovine: yes but it doesnt work
<biovirus> :S
<Walex> kblin: then it may be the dreaded RENDER performance bug.
<kblin> Walex: I take that's on launchpad?
<ebovine> biovirus: I hate to say it, but you might try rebooting.  Don't load up any apps when you reboot except your browser and give it a shot.
<Walex> kblin: but check out the various Konsole rendering options -- maybe there is one enabled that uses a slow bit of the "radeon" driver.
<Walex> kblin: that is part of general KDE lore, nothing Ubuntu specific.
<biovirus> ebovine: but how can i reboot without open apps if the kubuntu starts all apps i've open when i shutdown?
<n00bjabi> is it normal for a fresh install kubuntu to have graphical glitches in a lot of menus, and have horrible performance overall...
<kblin> n00bjabi: I'm seeing that as well
<zvonkorp> i thought it was because i've been awake for 4 days straight - but something's up...
<zvonkorp> ugh.. what the heck
<ebovine> biovirus: If you close them before you reboot they won't open again when you log in.  KDE attempts to restore your session when you log back in.
<zvonkorp> so is this... fixable? or should i just go back to ubuntu
<kblin> zvonkorp: Walex just gave me a good hint I'm currently trying
<biovirus> ok, i'll try it, see you in a minute
<zvonkorp> is it hardware related?
<kblin> Walex: seems like turning off font smoothing makes konsole look more ugly, but at least i can now type without witing for my text to appear
<Walex> kblin: yes, that'd RENDER all right. Weird though I thought it only happened with nVidia drivers.
<zvonkorp> how would i go about updating my hardware drivers then
<Walex> kblin: you can get nice fonts that don't need font smoothing. if you enable the bytecode interpreter in FreeType.
<kblin> yeah, I can cope with that
<zvonkorp> i r new to linux, but this laptop ran vista/7 great, and had no problems with ubuntu - is this just how much more strenuous KDE is?
<Walex> kblin: I am one of those that detest font smoothing as it makes fonts bolder and fuzzier.
<kblin> Walex: I'm not too fond of dejavu sans either
<Walex> zvonkorp: no, KDE tends to be farly efficient, but some effects stress unoptimized parts of the video card driver.
<kblin> zvonkorp: for me, I seem to have fixed it by turning off font smoothing
<Walex> kblin: Actually DejaVu renders pretty well, it i fairly well hinted.
<Walex> kblin: but to enable the hints you need the bytcode-enabled FreeType library.
<kblin> right
<zvonkorp> disable anti aliasing on fonts?
<zvonkorp> i did that, it just looks like balls now - the performance seems to be unchanged...
<kblin> zvonkorp: for me it was font smoothing on konsosle->Settings
<zvonkorp> it fixed your problem? isn't font smoothing = anti aliasing? do you have an older version?
<biovirus> ebovine: are you?
<zvonkorp> i found my fix - unchecked the window decoration blending of title bar colors
<ebovine> biovirus: I'm still here.
<biovirus> ebovine: nothing, im reboot without apps and it still not working
<ebovine> Have you tried audio with any other flash application?
<biovirus> explain, plz
<kblin> Walex: thanks, switching on font smoothing makes the fonts look decent again, without the slowdown the other option incurred
<Walex> kblin: that's cool. Try also the MS web core fonts, they are hinted even better than DejaVu.
<zvonkorp> was it the window decoration blending for you as well?
<ebovine> biovirus: Do you get sound for this game: http://onslaught.playr.co.uk/
<zvonkorp> ... how do i uninstall programs in kubuntu 9.04 - the package manager only lists ones i can install, and anything i install i can't see through the gui, terminal all day every day?
<kblin> zvonkorp: nope. for me it was the font smoothing setting in konsole..
<Walex> kblin: also, you might want to apply the same setting to the general set of KDE fonts in the Kontrol Center.
<Walex> zvonkorp: you can use Synpatic or aptitude and they list both installed and available packages.
<zvonkorp> oh, kpackage kit was sucking. right on man
<biovirus> ebovine: not but the game is interesting =DDD
<kblin> Walex: good point
<ebovine> biovirus: Are you running firefox for your browser?
<ebovine> Or Konqueror?
<biovirus> ff
<ebovine> Type 'about:plugins' in your browser.
<ebovine> What version of the Shockwave Flash plugin does it say is loaded?
<biovirus>     Nombre de archivo: libflashplayer.so
<biovirus>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<Zuz|Work> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ebovine> biovirus: Sounds like you have the right Flash plugin loading at this point.  I'm not sure what I can do from here, though.  There's obviously something competing or conflicting with your audio driver, but I don't have the tools to help you figure out what it is.
<zvonkorp> ok last thing that's bugging me, my interface still gets corrupt when scrolling up and down
<kblin> zvonkorp: on what programs?
<biovirus>     Nombre de archivo: libflashplayer.so
<biovirus>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<zvonkorp> i havent used any programs yet, i'm still in the system settings
<biovirus> sory
<zvonkorp> graphical glitches pretty often in most windows
<kblin> oh, weird
<biovirus> ebovine: thnks for all, im keep searching info about it
<ebovine> biovirus: Good luck.
<biovirus> ebovine: thnks very much for your time
<kblin> all my graphics glitches are gone now that I turned off that font smoothing setting
<zvonkorp> what font are you using, i turned mine off and it looked like balls
<kblin> dejavu sans, with http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Walex> zvonkorp: you nedd to enable the byteinterpreter...
<zvonkorp> can you explain where that option is?
<kblin> see the url
<zvonkorp> accidentally closed plasma dashboard, command to restart?
<us3r> hi!
<us3r> anybody can hlep me compiling tuxguardian?
<us3r> I get this error when doing "make":In Datei, eingefügt von /home/user/Apps/tuxguardian-0.5/module/tg-defs.h:31,
<us3r>                  von /home/user/Apps/tuxguardian-0.5/module/tg-defs.c:25:
<us3r> /home/user/Apps/tuxguardian-0.5/module/tg.h:28:26: Fehler: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<kblin> us3r: apart from the lousy translation of make errors, you seem to be missing a header file
<zvonkorp> ah - can i disable/uninstall plasma dashboard and still keep a taskbar?
<us3r> kblink: thnkas for the quick answer. I'm on kubuntu 2.6.28-15 and I have linux-headers-2.6.28-15-gener-15.49 installed
<us3r> and the same without "gener"
<us3r> the tuxguardian site says I nead kernel-sources and kernel-headeers. So I have the headers, but when I searched for kernel-sources I did not find anything useful and google told me that in ubuntu  the kernel-sources are kernel-headers - but the tux-sites mentiones BOTH of them
<zvonkorp> oh jeez, i just permanentely fuxored my gui lol
<kblin> us3r: try installing build-essential
<us3r> kblin:did that already too
<us3r> 11.4
<kblin> us3r: ok, no idea about that piece of software
<us3r> ok, thank you anyways kblin!
<kblin> apart from the opinion that configure should catch and complain about errors like that :)
<us3r> kblin the readme says: install the dependencies, become root and do 'make' - that'S it. there isn't even a configure file
<kblin> oh
<us3r> are there other kernel-sources, other than in build-essential and in the headers?
<Lamo> wheres the option to add delete to right click?
<Lamo> my right click move to trash does nothing
<Lamo> the notification just hangs
<Lamo> also where is the trash at?
<Wreckage> trash:/ i think
<Lamo> found delete and adding it
<Lamo> works fine
<Lamo> but move to trash does nothing
<Lamo> even drag and dropping into trash does nothing
<rav> hello. i have key combinations assigned to khotkeys, but when i press them, nothing happens. is this a bug?
<LuisJa> OH MY GOD, sun java jre6 was actu today but i am not still able to play runescape because it says i am playing in unsigne mode, thx to this i cant play in HD and i have an inmense lag, WHATS GOING ON?! i waited like 5 days for this actu for nothing
#kubuntu 2009-09-10
<LuisJa> i need help pls, i wanna play runescape again with my mozilla (i also tried konqueror but a big white screen appears...)
<TD-Linux> LuisJa, whoa calm down
<LuisJa> T_T
<TD-Linux> why did you wait 5 days? actu?
<LuisJa> yes...
<rav> i think he means update
<TD-Linux> what is actu?
<LuisJa> actualization...
<LuisJa> yeah, update
<TD-Linux> okay, I can play runescape fine here, you accepted the signed applet right?
<TD-Linux> did a security warning come up?
<TD-Linux> you're using official jre and not icedtea correct?
<LuisJa> okay
<LuisJa> i sudo aptitude java
<LuisJa> secu warning didnt came up
<TD-Linux> hm
<TD-Linux> try this
<TD-Linux> sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<TD-Linux> iirc ubuntu comes with icedtea by default which has issues with runescape
<LuisJa> apt-get?
<LuisJa> not aptitude?
<TD-Linux> use aptitude if you want
<LuisJa> ok :)
<LuisJa> package not installed
<TD-Linux> strange, runescape isn't running for me
<LuisJa> u too?????
<TD-Linux> I'll debug and tell you what I find :P
<LuisJa> ok
<LuisJa> the thing is
<TD-Linux> it fails to start the appletviewer for some reason
<LuisJa> i enter in "unsigned" mode
<LuisJa> i have to choose world manually and i cannot play in HD
<LuisJa> MASSIVE lag
<TD-Linux> oh I might have broken paths
<rav> does anyone know how to change the looks of programs that use kde3 libs, in kde4?
<TD-Linux> hmm it's loading in konqueror, must have broken paths somewhere :(
<TD-Linux> it's slow... but then again runescape is always slow :(
<LuisJa> neva
<LuisJa> mine is pretty fast
<LuisJa> and i tried too with konqueror
<LuisJa> and only a white screen appears :(
<LuisJa> check this out:
<LuisJa> http://pastebin.ca/1560450
<LuisJa> thats what runescape error page sasys
<LuisJa> says*
<blake__> how do i play runescape on mozilla
<LuisJa> LOL
<LuisJa> oh btw TD-Linux i was asking that too
<LuisJa> maybe by mistake i clicked no to the accept java applet
<LuisJa> but i dont remember
<LuisJa> how i can apply yes if thats the case?
<mfonda> how can I install kdeaddons - more specifically i am trying to get some plugins for kate which from my searching so far seem to be part of a 'kdeaddons' package but when i do apt-get install kdeaddons I get the message "Package kdeaddons is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<madberry> Does any one have an idea how to set up dual monitors in 9.10?
<mfonda> this is what I am trying to install: http://i18n.kde.org/docs/doc-primer/kate.html - any help on how to do this on kubuntu would be much appreciated
<LuisJa> TD-Linux: still there...
<mfonda> madberry, there is a good tutorial that outlines several different methods of doing it depending on your setup... not sure if is applicable to 9.10 but it worked for me when I followed it a while back, I'll see if i can find it
<madberry> mfonda I'll try it if you can find it
<mfonda> madberry, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<madberry> mfonda thanks
<mfonda> madberry, getting dual monitors set up was by far one of my most difficult linux experiences... it may take a while but don't give up !
<madberry> mfonda I kinda firgured it would be hard to do i'll get it done.  I just get confused because there is no xorg.conf file
<LuisJa> TD-Linux: ????????????
<robin0800> madberry: but you can still use one
<madberry> rober0800 I figured that out just now lol
<dhq> i just installed kubuntu but there is a problem flash only works when i run sudo konqueror else it doesnt load
<dhq> any ideas
<g2g591> dhq: O_o running sudo (webbrowser) is one of the most risky (security-wise) things you can do, i mean, some hacker exploits a bug in a browser running as root, then bam, they got your whole system
<dhq> g2g591: oh, but all my plugins only work when i sudo konqueror else they never load
<madberry> dhq sounds like a permisions problem are they set to x for everyone?
<dhq> madberry: how do i change it
<madberry> do you know how to run chmod?
<dhq> i do i did try chmod 777 ~/.mozilla/plugin/*
<dhq> madberry: so tell me what exactly i need to do
<madberry> how did you install the flash plugin?
<dhq> madberry: flash non free from synaptics
<madberry> reverse that action and then download and run perfectbuntu http://u.q3w.org/Nl
<madberry> this will install flash (and a lot more) with correct permisions
<dhq> madberry: i did that but still same problem
<madberry> do you only havve this  problem in Konqueror?  Did you try Firefox? or Oprah?
<dhq> firefox is ok
<madberry> Did you try searching the bugtracker?
<dhq> i any new
<dhq> madberry: i am new to kubuntu
<madberry> ah that makes more sence lol
<madberry> go here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and search for simular problems you should find an answer there
<dhq> madberry: there is some permission problems between root for the konquror plugin
<dhq> how do i change the permission of all konqueror plugins
<madberry> konqueror and Firefox etc.  all use the same plugins if Firefox works then I don't see a permision problem any more.  Please search the bugtracker first then report back.
<twocarlo> just installed kubutu an hour ago
<twocarlo> *kubuntu
<dhq> madberry: i dint find any
<twocarlo> madberry; to which directory im going to put the libflashplayer.so
<madberry> it's already located in /usr/lib
<madberry> you should point konqueror in that direction
<twocarlo> wait
<madberry> twocarlo did you use perfectbuntu? http://u.q3w.org/Nl
<madberry> it install flash etc. for you
<twocarlo> ic thanks for the info
<dhq> madberry: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins all the plugins are in root permissions are they ok
<madberry> don't change anything there or you will stop Firefox from working
<dhq> madberry: can i compy them to my home directory and change permissions
<madberry> Are you sure Konqueror is pointing to the right directory
<dhq> it is pointing to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<dhq> madberry: ??
<madberry> Service call hold on please
<panko|top> Would anyone in here be able to guide me through getting SKIM/Anthy working?
<panko|top> I'm asking in this manner because I don't believe many people need to bother using the programs and because I can't seem to figure out why they don't "just work" in the first place.
<jasa> Greetings everybody.
<ku> hi! I have problem with "a simple example" ;)  for gimp Script-Fu  (http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Scheme/). I' done everything as there is written, but get only "batch command experienced an execution error"
<twocarlo> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/libflashplayer.so': Permission denied
<twocarlo> root0@root0-desktop:~/Documents$ cp /home/root0/Documents/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib
<twocarlo> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/libflashplayer.so': Permission denied
<twocarlo> root0@root0-desktop:~/Documents$
<FloodBotK1> twocarlo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twocarlo> madberry;cant copy the file
<madberry> twocarlo use sudo
<Korlis> what up all
<Korlis> just tried out the newest KDE, im happy thats there is finally a working network manager
<panko|top> Does anybody in here type in Japanese in Kubuntu?
<panko|top> I could really use some help with Anthy.
<Korlis> romaji, kani, or katakana?
<Korlis> kanji
<panko|top> Kana and kanji.
<panko|top> I've never heard of a program that doesn't let you use all the alphabets.
<Korlis> there is no language pack for it?
<panko|top> Of course I've installed a Japanese language pack.
<panko|top> I've got fonts as well. Just no way to use a Japanese keyboard layout.
<Korlis> well, since japanese symbols correlate with sounds rather than letters it would be kinda hard
<panko|top> What?
<Korlis> i guess you could just use letters for everything, but thats a long way to go about it in japanese
<panko|top> You type romaji, the correct letters come up after you type them, then you hit space bar if you want to use kanji for that word.
<Korlis> i
<Korlis> 'll brb
<dhq> madberry: ??
<Korlis> back
<Korlis> panko, do you speak japanese?
<panko|top> Yeah, and it's making it a pain to not be able to communicate online with people.
<Korlis> im just learning japanese through rosetta stone
<Korlis> you got skype?
<Korlis> id love someone to practice on once i get conversational
<panko|top> What level are you at on their programs?
<Korlis> just started, im on level one
<twocarlo> it was cool to learn languages like japanese
<dhq> konqueror(16045) NSPluginLoader::loadViewer: sleep -- help
<brennan> hey
<brennan> hello? can anyone help me im new
<Korlis> whats up brennan
<brennan> ok so i cant get my wireless up
<Korlis> right click on the desktop and click add widget
<Korlis> then search for network in the search box
<brennan> and when im on bit torrent it says that i am on wireless but im running it on  a wire
<Korlis> add the networking widget to your desktop and you should be able to connect to your network
<Korlis> knetwork manager doesn't playnice with wireless, but ive had good luck with that new widget
<brennan> which one?
<Korlis> if you search for network in the widgets you should see something that looks like a big 'M'
<brennan> i got a globe with a box on it
<Korlis> sounds like knetwork manager, what KDE version are you using?
<brennan> how do i find that out
<Korlis> argh, im on gnome right now
<Korlis> i can't think of how to do it on KDE
<brennan> cool whats your manager called
<Korlis> im in gnome right now, i just use the gnome network manager, it works tons better
<brennan> how i get gnome
<Korlis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<brennan> will it wipe my stored data
<Korlis> no
<brennan> restart?
<Korlis> no
<brennan> ^peter^:  are you peter?
<Korlis> just log out and change your session to gnome and log back in
<brennan> k ill try
<Korlis> right now, i prefer gnome, but KDE is coming a long way, i think i might try it out again with karmic
<brennan> what karmic
<Korlis> the next version of ubuntu
<brennan> o cool
<brennan> when out
<Korlis> october
<krushia> question: How would setup X to distinguish keycodes between keyboards? For example, say I want keycode 160 from my usb keyboard to be assigned differently than keycode 160 on my usb headset.
<SamehAhmed> guys ...
<brennan> hello???
<krushia> o/
<webbb82> whats the latest version of kde
<webbb82> i was thinkin bout installin 4.3..1
<brennan> ubuntu
<madberry> webbb82 4.3.1 is the latest
<webbb82> is it pretty stable
<madberry> yes using it right now haven't had any problems with it so far
<webbb82> cool
<brennan> how do you get it
<webbb82> someone just said  "kubuntu isn't ubuntu"
<obamanator__> yeah it was really different
<webbb82> brennan:  here ya go http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-4-3-1-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<njathan> i felt apache in Kubuntu is very different from those in other flavours of linux i've been using. I am very basic user and need to know only about how to get the website up and running. Is there a small howto somwhere that can help me to cope up with the kubuntu's version of apache?
<stesterman> njathan: The best place to start is the Ubuntu Server Guide, which has info about all server packages, including Apache.  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<njathan> hey thanks stesterman, i went ran through the link and it looks like its exactly what i need...
<stesterman> There's also lots of other documentation provided by the community; just search http://help.ubuntu.com and be overwhelmed. ;-)
<twocarlo> i just installed kubuntu an hour ago
<twocarlo> now im using quasselirc
<brennan> how many packages are  in gnome
<Gamarok__> bonjour
<twocarlo> how can i run firefox
<stesterman> twocarlo: you're using kubuntu, correct?
<stesterman> If so, just open a konsole ( K Menu > Applications > System > Terminal ) and type "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<webbb82> anyone know why i would get this error when trying to install kde4.3   E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<twocarlo> stesterman: hey it was already here, i just updated kpakagekit and add firefox to it
<stesterman> twocarlo: even easier! :-D
<unitypunk> how would i ftp to anther port.
<unitypunk> i tried ftp host:port
<unitypunk> but it didnt work
<unitypunk> and -h didnt say anything about specifying a port.
<jasa> Hmm ...
<jasa> Hey, what package is proper iconv for kubuntu 9.10 to compile xine-lib ?
<Gamarok__> hey i kinda had a question does remastersys work with kubuntu 9.4
<lubosz> hi
<Gamarok__> hi lubosz
<lubosz> i try to compile umbrello from svn, but i get a error
<lubosz> Unknown CMake command "kde4_install_icons".
<lubosz> i have kdelibs5-dev installed
<ManOfMilk> what is the keystroke that is like alt tab.. but not.. and it's for widgets?
<ManOfMilk> i guess, how do I bring up the widgets
<webbb82> how does this open desktop thing work
<Gamarok__> try ctrl f12 to show widgets
<ManOfMilk> hrm, maybe it wasn't widgets then? =( i pressed a key and like alt tab it had a bunch of windows open
<ManOfMilk> but I can't remember what they were
<ManOfMilk> lol
<ManOfMilk> damnit.
<ManOfMilk> curse me for not paying more attention
<Gamarok__> hey i kinda had a question does remastersys work with kubuntu 9.4
<solifugus> Why does /proc/bus/usb have no contents?
<solifugus> Isn't it supposed to list everything enumerated on my USB buses?
<webbb82> i just installed kde 4.3 and its pretty sluggish,  i installed it befor and it wasnt this bad
<webbb82> under system monitor i have 116 apps
<solifugus> lsusb shows me a few items..
<pokyie> Hello Guys
<pokyie> I hv a question :
<pokyie> DOes this statement is true for Ubuntu as well?
<pokyie> NOTE: Bash, as packaged for Debian, does not support using the
<pokyie> s
<pokyie> '/dev/tcp and /dev/udp files'
<pokyie> I'm trying to do something like " ~# cat /dev/tcp/localhost/80 " in ubuntu
<pokyie> it seems does not work
<pokyie> i just need the confirmation on this matter
<jasa> Hmm ... great ... seems that then again it would be that Valmet has been going around the country killing of few persons around cause their some lead designers brother went doing things around the town on and they need huge cover ups around on things really. -.-
<jasa> That was totally offtopic i know ... just wanted to give out my thoughts. =(
<jasa> Also doing compile on xine-lib fails cause of "about nls" thing im not too sure of. -.-
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to set up some kind of temporary hosts file? When I'm on my local network I want some addiitonal entries in my hosts file
<Shrey> not able to send file in my mobile using bluetooth...anyone help..?
<Shrey> not able to send file in my mobile using bluetooth...anyone help..?
<Shrey> pls reply.....!!
<twocarlo> help her
<Shrey> pls tell me how can i send file in my mobile using bluetooth..
<mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
<madberry> mostafa what is Jockey?
<mostafa_> madberry: excuse me for being late jockey-kde
<mostafa_> just run it via terminal u c
<jussi01> mostafa_: you mean the .debs?
<mostafa_> jussi01: what?
<jussi01> [09:12:33] <mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
<jussi01> mostafa_: you mean the .debs?
<jussi01> mostafa_: Im guessing they will be in: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mostafa_> jussi01: oh I understand you now bro
<mostafa_> jussi01: you mean it downloads a file to the debs folder
<mostafa_> ?
<mostafa_> jussi01: but I don't think so
<`Onyx> Is there a yahoo mail widget for kde?
<hellhound> where can I find the default font and sizes for kde?  I changed them all and I cannot figure out what the original settings were
<SonhadorPR> Quick question: Can Amarok play WMA files? How can I make this happen? OR, if not, Is there an app to convert wma files in aac, mp3, etc?
<oobe> hellhound, 32x32
<riano> Hello's
<riano> I'm having trouble with kdialog in KDE4.3, instead of being the nicely integrated ones I get the old school yellow bubbles
<mac_> Guten Morgen #kubuntu
<mac_> sagt mal wie finde ich denn nun am besten raus ob ich 32 oder 64bit installiert habe?
<DarkriftX> anyone here get flash10 working? I installed it and it says its installed but all sites show I have no flash
<riano> DarkriftX: yup, works fine for me in swiftfox
<DarkriftX> 9 works great, but 10 doesnt work at all
<mac_> how can i find infos about installing 32 or 64 bit
<DarkriftX> i installed 10 a few days ago for something specific and it didnt work. today i tried to go to hulu in chrome and i got an error about flash not working. I tried firefox and it worked fine, but showed flash9. I then uninstalled flash9 and 10 and reinstalled 10 and both browsers now show no flash
<DarkriftX> and now that I just removed flash10 and put 9 back, both browsers work fine :(
<riano> mac_: I was looking for a solution
<riano> mac_: Best I can offer is this: open a console and type: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/
<riano> mac_: if that shows 64bit packages, your using a 64bit system
<mac_> thank you riano.. i go and install new :(
<riano> DarkriftX: For a really long time I had both installed
<mac_> 32bit...
<riano> mac_: works just as fine for me ;)
<mac_> what with ram i have 6 gb installed. can work the 32bit version with 6gb?
<mac_> sorry for bad english
<riano> no, you'd be accessing 3.8GB at best
<mac_> okay, i go and install new :D
<riano> hehe
<riano> good luck :)
<mac_> thank you
<mac_> but first i need a new iso
<mac_> in the fstab to mount a extra hdd in a home dir = UUID=id /home/user/dir ext3 user,rw,exec 0 2 , is that correct?
<riano> mac_: for me it's  UUID=id /here/it/goes ext4 relatime 0 2
<mac_> okay i will testing :)
<riano> dangit, too fast
<riano> Anyone alive out there, could you try running   kdialog --passivepopup "foo bar" 4    in a console for me and tell me if you get the nice plasma integrated popup or a yellow bubble?
<Shrey> pls tell me how can i send file in my mobile using bluetooth..
<jussi01> riano: nice plasma one
<riano> interesting.. jussi01, which KDE are you running, 4.3?
<jussi01> riano: Im on karmic, so I think this is 4.3.1 or so
<riano> oo
 * jussi01 looks
<riano> time to upgrade! :D
<jussi01> yep, 4.3.1
<riano> if it works on Karmic that's a good reason for me to update
<riano> I'm on 4.3.1 as well, Jaunty though
<jussi01> riano: this is probably heading a bit into offtopic ness for here, care to join #kubuntu-offtopic to chat? (Im there)
<riano> nuh, s'ok, I'm kinda focused on trying to get this fixed
<riano> thanks though!
<Shrey> how can i clear all the pending dependancies...as i m not able to install any thing new..
<Shrey> i m having broken dependancies on my system ..
<Lacsap> Hi all! is there a package for the kdelibs api documentation on kubuntu jaunty? Can't find it...
<Bou> Lacsap: not sure to understand what you call "kdelibs api documentation"
<Lacsap> Bou: it's what you find at api.kde.org
<Bou> Lacsap: have you tried to ask on #kde-devel?
<Bou> Lacsap: heading there, first time I see this url :)
<Lacsap> Bou: do you develop for KDE? then you should know...
<moskalenko> hi!
<moskalenko> Does anybody know, how to make GotView USB2.0 MASTERSTICK work?
<Lacsap> Bou: ok, I'm on the wrong channel...
<Lacsap> one time more ;)
<Bou> Lacsap: i don't :) but if you develop for KDe you should know #kde-devel :p
<Lacsap> will never get used to IRC ;)
<Bou> hehe
<Lacsap> Bou: I'm just beginning with KDE development...
<Lacsap> Tahnx for the advise
<Lacsap> Thanx
<Bou> Lacsap: i'd like to start one day too.. what are are you starting with?
<Lacsap> look for Babeleo at kde-look.org
<Bou> Lacsap: you wrote it?
<moskalenko> :-(
<Lacsap> yes I did, want to learn c++ and qt :)
<Bou> Lacsap: you mean, you started to learn c++ and qt when writing this plasmoid?
<Lacsap> Bou: yes, I have experiences with java, it's not so difficult... My main project is http://www.bongosoft.de, it's a program in java
<Lacsap> when you know a few programming languages, it's quite easy to learn new ones...
<Bou> right
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<Shrey> i m having broken dependencies so i cant install package from kpackagekit
<Shrey> any solution
<iacopo> hi everyone! I've just installed on ubuntu 9.04 Kget 2.2.2 and I can't set the speed limits for each download. I click on right bottom mouse and go on "transfer setting" but when I'm there i can't modify the values! There is any on who can help me??
<Assurbanipal> hi, i am on kubuntu kde 4.3.1 and cannot make many widgets work,getting the message "Could not create Scriptengine for python"
<Assurbanipal> can someone tell me how to work this out??this has been for long time, hoped it would be fixed through updates,but no luck so far....
<Bou> Assurbanipal: try installing python-plasma package (if any)
<Bou> Assurbanipal: sudo apt-get install python-plasma ?
<Assurbanipal> Bou: it is already installed
<Bou> Assurbanipal: i think i had this problem too but can't remember how i fixed it... try to ask on #kde or #plasma maybe?
<Assurbanipal> Bou: tnx anyway mate...
<herenbdy> how do I remove / move widgets from my application desktop in netbook remix?
<mouka> Hi all
<mouka> I am trying to update some of my packages, but the automatic updater is telling "Blocked"
<mouka> what is going on and how can I make those updates?
<mouka> I have just finished installing kubuntu 9.04
<mouka> there were 157 updates, all went smoothly except those 4 blocked updates
<mouka> anybody here?
<jussi01> mouka: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mouka> what would that do?
<jussi01> mouka: are you familiar with the cli?
<mouka> I am very comfortable with the cli
<mouka> but I was wondering what that does
<mouka> I have just installed the latest release
<jussi01> mouka: those commands update the repository list, then upgrades the packages
<mouka> and installed the 157 updates
<Shrey> hey after working on my laptop for long time in kubuntu it slows down...is there any command in konsole which can free my ram memory..
<jussi01> mouka: kpackage kit has a small bug which it doesnt do some updates. this does those ones.
<mouka> Man, it's going to eat up 173 MB of space
<jussi01> mouka: I suspect its a kernel update, no?
<mouka> I see, Thanks
<mouka> yep indeed
<mouka> it was a kernel update that was blocked
<Shrey> what is the benefit to do that blocked kernel update...
<jussi01> mouka: yeah, Ive seen that before on here, the dist-upgrade sorts it.
<mouka> cool, thanks for the help
<Shrey> why to do that blocked update...what will it do..?
<Shrey> i also have those updates blocked....i dont do it as it will eat my 172 MBs
<jussi01> Shrey: it gives the newer kernel, which has security or other fixes
<Shrey> jussi01: will it make kubuntu more stable and faster..?
<Shrey> jussi01: pls anyone reply...?
<bigjools> Shrey: do you have an intel graphics card?
<Shrey> ya i have.intel graphics card..its onboard..
<bigjools> there's something that leaks memory, it seems to be caused by using kubuntu with intel gfx
<bigjools> I have the same problem; swap fills up
<Shrey> i m nubee...how to swap...
<Shrey> ?
<mostafa_> Shrey: what is you problem?
<Shrey> hey i have this problem pls do u know.....when i work on kubuntu for long time..it slows down..than i have to restart it..is there a way to clear ram and cache while running..
<mostafa_> you can press Ctrl+Esc to see which process is running
<mostafa_> and then terminate that one
<Shrey> there are many processes ..
<mostafa_> under CPU column you can see the precentage of a process
<mostafa_> when it is higher than normal and it is strange you can terminate it
<Shrey> kooll....thanks..
<mostafa_> your welcome
<Shrey> hey i want to add swap memory...so from where it will take memory..from the partition on which i have installed kubuntu..
<Shrey> and if i dont feel any cange can i delete swapping...?
<bigjools> Shrey: the best thing is to wait for karmic and install that when it comes out, there's a new driver for intel gfx
<Bou> Shrey: your dot key is broken?
<bigjools> other than that, I find that restarting Firefox releases a lot of memory ;)
<Shrey> bigjools: thanks
<Shrey> bigjools: i think firefox can be problem as i use it
<bigjools> it's not the whole problem, but it doesn't help for sure
<manu_zacharia> Hi all
<manu_zacharia> where can i find ubiquity config files?
<Zeik> Could someone tell me where to change the effect of CTRL+scroll bar?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<philipp__> hi i have an problem while configure can someone help me please?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: shoot away
<philipp__> heres the error: checking for KDE... configure: error:
<philipp__> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<philipp__> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<shadeslayer> philipp__: oh thats easy,install kde-devel and use : cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<philipp__> ok i'll try thx
<philipp__> shouldn't i do ./configure?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: if that file is there then yes
<philipp__> sry i don't understand what exactly should i do?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: run ./configure first,then make
<philipp__> ah ok thx
<Gamarok__> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Gamarok__: oh hai
<philipp__> do you mean cmake?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: no i mean make
<shadeslayer> philipp__: make and sudo make install
<philipp__> but i told you i got an error while configure
<shadeslayer> philipp__: oh are you using ./configure with some prefix?
<philipp__> no
<shadeslayer> philipp__: what are you trying to compile?
<Shrey> i m not able to send file using my bluetooth anybody help..
<shadeslayer> !bluetooth | Shrey
<ubottu> Shrey: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<philipp__> ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2
<shadeslayer> philipp__: oh noes..... thats KDE 3.x
<philipp__> oh is there an other one?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: sorry mate that wont compile in 4.3,i failed when i tried last time
<shadeslayer> philipp__: no,the moodin engine is for KDE 3.x *only*
<philipp__> and what can i do now?
<philipp__> because i want to install an login screen
<shadeslayer> philipp__: you use kdm
<shadeslayer> !kdm | philipp__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<shadeslayer> !info kdm | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3344 kB
<philipp__> do you think it'll work?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: kdm?
<philipp__> yes?
<philipp__> should we talk private?
<shadeslayer> philipp__: kdm will work,and no queries please
<philipp__> ok
<shadeslayer> philipp__: i said no
<Gamarok__> hey i had a question does remastersys work with kubuntu 9.4
<Guest64757> Hello! How can I connect with KDE4.2 (Kubuntu 9.04) with a WEP (hex) encrypted wlan? (The key is not accepted.)
<bhababthami> hello
<bhababthami> how can i delete source files?
<bhababthami> anyone?
<ToreadorVampire> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<bhabalinux> hello
<bhabalinux> anyone there to help me? I want to delete source files and directories but it says access denied
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: ok what do you want to delete
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: i mean where are these files located?
<bhababthami> hi
<bhababthami> how can i delete source files?
<bhababthami> it says access denied
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: where are these files located?
<bhababthami> desktop
<bhababthami> i trashed it
<bhababthami> one directory is in trash can
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: well it could be roots desktop or some other programme could have placed them on your desktop
<bhababthami> no no
<bhababthami> I downloaded some packages and unzipped it
<bhababthami> but couldn't install
<bhababthami> and I wanted to delete them
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: bianry packages or tarballs?
<bhababthami> but I couldn't
<bhababthami> tarballs
<bhababthami> and I unzipped it
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: not in a query
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: what program is this btw?
<bhababthami> koffice
<bhababthami> i installed with package manager
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<bhababthami> how can i go to trashcan?
<shadeslayer> bhabalinux: no idea on that....
<bhababthami> ok
<bhababthami> thank you
<skamster___> hello all, i want to install a *buntu from a running system (kubuntu jaunty) to a external hd
<skamster___> because the device (a lifebook, very old) had no usb-boot-support
<skamster___> could someone show me a tutorial to make that?
<skamster___> is it possible with a installer?
<skamster___> hope, someone could give me a answer
<skamster___> i didn't found something in google
<shadeslayer> skamster___: theres a usb-creator
<skamster___> aah, good.. :D
<shadeslayer> skamster___: that can install a ISO to a external HD or USB
<shadeslayer> !info usb-creator
<skamster___> but could i also write then?
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<shadeslayer> skamster___: yes,you can select how much memory to use for storing your files
<skamster___> great!
<skamster___> thx
<skamster___> :)
<skamster___> ehm, just a little question more.. i'm know, i'm in the wrong channel for this, but do you know if xubuntu-alternate had a gui?
<Pici> skamster___: The alternate install cds are all cli based, but they all install systems that have a graphical interface.
<skamster___> perfect
<skamster___> :)
 * genii sips
<eagles0513875> hey genii
<genii> eagles0513875: Hiya
<BluesKaj> hey genii , I'm trying to setup a mixed linux / windows newtwork ..since adding karmic to the laptop , kubuntu's  no longer connect like they did when I was using samba . Samba is fine for windows /linux . linx to linux however is not .
<W4gn3r> Does anyone know how to solve the problem with ubiquity install?
<W4gn3r> crashes on 79%
<W4gn3r> UserSetupApply error
<BluesKaj> genii, I'm following this tutorial , but as usual it assumes understanding of certin unfamiliar terms https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<genii> BluesKaj: I found that kdenetwork-filesharing module seems needed for some reason
<BluesKaj> genii, ok thanks Ill search
<mouka> what should I install to be able to view pictures and images?
<mouka> I downloaded 2 pictures, tried opening them up, but my system does not know which application to associate with pictures
<genii> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: kdegraphics): image viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1249 kB, installed size 2272 kB
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in two minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<BluesKaj> looks like I pulled a booboo here, at login I get this message : Cannot enter home directory. Using /. but then it just loops back to the login scrn ..I've never encountered this before
<BluesKaj> <-- on irssi
<praetor_> well this Quassel client is interesting
<BluesKaj> at the tty prompt after login, it says "No directory logging in with HOME=/ "
<BluesKaj> think I just lost my /home dir :(
<BluesKaj> exit
<xevil> are a bunch of the repositories down?  I can't update my packages list...
<shadeslayer> xevil: try switching servers
<xevil> thanks
<Alina-Martin> wie kann ich denn hier noch mal den chanel wechseln!?
<Sarge_TJ> BYE
<Shrey> any one here know about networking...
<genii> Shrey: If you just describe your networking question, someone may take it up
<Shrey> i want to share my internet connection of my laptop with my mobile...via bluetooth
<Shrey> i m having motorola .
<Shrey> it also have linux as OS
<CoelhoBranco> alguem aqui realmente saca de linux para trocar ideia
<CoelhoBranco> ou são todos usuarios ?
<genii> !br | CoelhoBranco
<ubottu> CoelhoBranco: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CoelhoBranco> anybody here really means something linux ?
<bhababthami> where can i find wastebin?
<bhababthami> he;;p
<bhababthami> hello
<enzi> hi, i have some problems to install xmms
<enzi> i unpacked the xmms.tar - now i type in the ./configure - and now i have to "make" - but there stands, that no make data found
<genii> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<genii> Hm
<genii> enzi: You're installing it from a tarball when a package exists already.... any reason?
<enzi> i extracted the tar.gz file
<genii> enzi: There is an Add/Remove Applications under System from where you can install things without needing to get tarballs, untar them, configure make make install    and so on.
<enzi> i also made the ./configure
<enzi> make is not possible
<enzi> no MAKE STARTPUNKTE
<genii> enzi: My question is... why are you at all doing configure/make   and so on when all you require is to install it by something like:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xmms2             and it is done
<enzi> k
<enzi> so i did it, and now??
<genii> enzi: So then it is installed
<enzi> cool
<enzi> at terminal i typed "xmms2" but i cant start it...
<enzi> i am total new at Linux, sry
<genii> enzi: The manpage (Manual Page) for it is at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/xmms2.1.html     to show you the usage
<olie> i need some help with my display
<jhutchins_lt> olie: Well, you could try asking about it on the #kubuntu irc channel.
<olie> isnt tht what this is
<jhutchins_lt> Yes, but saying you have a problem really doesn't do any good.  Asking a specific question or describing your problem is far more likely to get a useful response.
<olie> oh sorry, well its my display the taskbars are below what i can see, thers no option to resize my desktop
<olie> do i have to fiddle about with xorg to get my display right?
<chosig> dusted off my kubuntu box, and after updating to 9.04 i saw that the fglrx driver is no more... now it uses the radeon driver, but it seems like i've lost hardware acceleration.
<chosig> I've got a Radeon 9600 Pro
<eshat> Hi all,... why does kmail not ask for my gpg passphrase when I want to encrypt an e-mail. Instead I get an error: "Wrong passphrase"
<sylverfox> hi
<olie> isnt ther a program for kubuntu tht could resize my resolution
<James147> olie: krandrtray should beable to
<olie> thnk you James1
<olie> is dont work
<James147> olie: whats wrong with your resolution?
<olie> it seems stretched
<olie> the taskbars arnt in my veiw
<James147> olie: do you know the current resalution and native resalution of your screen?
<olie> the current resolution is 1280 x 720 i dont know what the native one is
<James147> olie: hmm, guessing you dont have a widescreen monitor?
<olie> oh it is widescreen its my 32inch tv
<genii> So you want 1920x1080
<olie> that dosent work either the taskbar is still below my vision
<James147> olie: if there is no option to change resalution in kde then you will probally have to edit your xorg.conf file. If you have a nvidia graphcs card you can use nvidia-settings to edit it for you
<genii> !info kxgenerator
<ubottu> kxgenerator (source: kxgenerator): KDE X Server configuration utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 644 kB
 * genii sips
<olie> ive just installed kxgenerator but cant find out where it installed
<James147> olie: I dident get a menu entry either, just ran it from command line
<olie> ooohhh thnx James1
<eshat> Hi all,... why does kmail not ask for my gpg passphrase when I want to encrypt an e-mail. Instead I get an error: "Wrong passphrase"
<BluesKaj> olie: alt+f2 (run command ) will launch it without needing to keep the shell open
<olie> okies thnx BluesK
<darkvega8> hello
<darkvega8> anybody with experience on USB intallation?
<James147> darkvega8: what you need help with?
<darkvega8> is about the casper-rw
<darkvega8> i want to check how much space is left
<darkvega8> i understadn that this is what makes it persitent
<darkvega8> but i have no tools, or i do not know them, to check availability of space
<James147> darkvega8: df -h will list free space of mounted drives
<darkvega8> ok,
<James147> darkvega8: An easy way to create live usbs is you use usb-creator(-kde),
<darkvega8> yes, cool, my usb is already made
<darkvega8> but before installing to much software, i need to know, how much space i have left
<darkvega8> it's been the 3rd time I reinstall it, if i simply update the system then I can't rstart the sytem, it says disk too full
<olie> still no luck with my resolution
<olie> its a dvi cable, my vga one worked fine
<eshat> Hi all,... why does kmail not ask for my gpg passphrase when I want to decrypt an e-mail. Instead I get an error: "Wrong passphrase"
<olie> in windows nvidia settings you can resize the resolution, how do u do it in kubuntu?
<phh> olie: with nvidia settings maybe ? :p
<olie> the settings arnt ther phh
<James147> olie: they are
<phh> olie: use the "X Server Display Configuration" tab to do so
<olie> but u ccant resize it using the sliders
<phh> which sliders ?
<phh> juste expand the resolution list
<pratik_narain> can i remove ubuntu-desktop via apt-get
<James147> pratik_narain: you can
<James147> pratik_narain: it think it ill remove gnome or anything alse
<pratik_narain> James147: actually I installed kubuntu-desktop on standard ubuntu jaunty installation and i like kde more. so can i remove gnome for good
<James147> pratik_narain: wont remove
<James147> ^^
<pratik_narain> James147: why not
<James147> pratik_narain: ubuntu-desktop only links to other packages, dont think apt-get removed them
<pratik_narain> James147: so i'll have to remove software that I dont use 1 by1
<James147> pratik_narain: you can try apt-get autoremove   but not sure if that will help
<James147> pratik_narain: most likly, not exatly sure how autoremove works, but it can get most packages that you dont need anymore
<James147> pratik_narain: you can try sudo aptitude, its more interactive you should beable to find the ubuntu-desktop package and see all packages it depends on
<Tm_T> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<pratik_narain> ubottu: will they work on jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pratik_narain> ubottu: will they work on jaunty
<Sicilia> hi i have 2 problem ,, first one i have ipod touch and i install ipod-convenience then i do ipod-touch-monut ,, i got this error : Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. so i do this command : sudo usermod -a -G fuse geek ,, and i got this msg : geek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<avihay> Sicilia: sounds like you don't have administrative privileges
<Sicilia> mm
<avihay> can you install anything?
<Sicilia> no
<Sicilia> i have problem with sudo
<avihay> can you login as root?
<Sicilia> yes
<Sicilia> but on recover mode only
<avihay> then let's find a guid to fix your sudo privliges
<Sicilia> ok i hope
<pitput> How do i find broken packages? I go to broken packages in synaptic package manager but nothings there.
<avihay> Sicilia: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers     see if it helps
<avihay> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Pici> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Sicilia> thanks
<pitput> How do i find broken packages? I go to broken packages in synaptic package manager but nothings there.
<James147> pitput: aptitude search ~b   i think will work
<avihay> my firefox gone bananas, so I can't read it myselt ATM
<James147> pitput: sudo aptitude install -f   will attempt to fix broken packages
<laeborg> Ey
<laeborg> just installed 9.04 64bits on my desktop :)
<pitput> James147, sudo aptitude search ~b?
<James147> pitput: aptitude search dosent need root
<laeborg> anybody here there knows about dual monitor ?
<laeborg> both my monitors shows the same, but I want monitor #2 to be on desktop #4
<pitput> James147, ... It now says that I have no broken packages.. weird!
<laeborg> I have a ATI Radeon HD 4650 gfx card
<avihay> laeborg: does the kde controll panel show them both
<laeborg> what control panal ?
<avihay> system settings...
<laeborg> Display under System Settings show them both
<avihay> and the option to specify they're placement is disabled, right?
<avihay> (it only let's you select orientetion)
<laeborg> i can change size and rotation
<avihay> *orientation
<laeborg> I can select size and refresh too
<avihay> well, as far as I know you need do add a line to you're xorg.conf file to specify the size of you're virtual desktop
<laeborg> http://www.zulustips.com/2007/04/01/dual-monitors-howto.html
<laeborg> my screens are called CRT1 and CRT2
<avihay> ok, look at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html  at the buttom of the page there is a line in bold that says Virtual 2048 2048
<laeborg> yes
<avihay> you need to add a line like that to you're xorg.conf with a resolution that will fit bouth your screens in it
<laeborg> i only have one "Screen" section in my xorg.conf
<laeborg> oh sorry :P
<avihay> that's ok
<laeborg> Virtual "1366x768", like that ?
<avihay> what's the resolution you are going to use for both your screens?
<laeborg> 1366x768
<laeborg> 59.9hz
<avihay> so you either need 2632 768 for side by side or 1366 1536 for above below. you can use bigger
<laeborg> okay, i try that. restarting x :)
<avihay> ok, laeborg, now you should be able to edit the settings in the system settings->display
<avihay> I hope
<laeborg> what should i change ?
<avihay> can you now select position?
<laeborg> no only resize and rotate
<laeborg> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/3126166f5e4.png/
<avihay> did you use virtual "<something>x<something>" or virtual <something> <something>   ?
<laeborg> the last
<laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m627eab87
<avihay> umm, in http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ati-radeon-dual-monitor-setup-on-ubuntu-8.10-680669/ someone says that he installed the ati catalyst control center from the repositories
<avihay> and was then able to set it up from a gui
<laeborg> i downloaded it from ati's homepage
<avihay> did you run it? dis it show error messages?
<avihay> dis->did
<laeborg> no errors
<avihay> does it let you setup the screens?
<laeborg> just found the Catalyst Control Center in my menu. will try that
<martin101> Could some please explain what software is needed to make amarok steam from upnp / daap media server. Thanks.
<avihay> martin101: you can try joining the #amarok channle
<laeborg> now one of the monitors died :/
<martin101> I asked there this afternoon and everyone seemed mute!
<avihay> well, there is also the issue of user distribution around the globe...
<martin101> amarok works in kubuntu as expected and streams but I'm trying to setup an arch distro, and their irc channels seems rather uninformed as to what is needed, i'm sure I'm missing some daemon or something
<KiRiLoS> Any ideas about how to make kwin animations smoother?I am using Nvidia & kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3.1
<avihay> KiRiLoS: it may be specific to your GFX card type. also, compiz is faster then kwin, but it has it's problems
<martin101> kwin is great with intel drivers, are you sure your nvidia card is setup properly KiRiLoS?
<KiRiLoS> avihay, i tried compiz,but i think i'm gonna stick with kwin(Although i prefer Compiz,i just hate the integration problems).Compiz runs great with me GFX,but kwin seems to be sluggy,i just think there is something wrong with my settings...
<KiRiLoS> martin101, it seems to be ok just like i said bfr it works like a charm with compiz,on the same exact machine/install...
<avihay> martin101: I have an intel card and it is slow enough to prefer working without, even when I don't need performence
<avihay> so it is very card dependent
<avihay> it is slow enough-> kwin
<martin101> strange, I use to use gnome with compiz, but I find kde with kwin to be on par and I like that it's an intergral part of the DE
<martin101> *not an addon
<martin101> KiRiLoS what compositing type are you using?
<KiRiLoS> martin101, OpenGL with texture from pixmap mode
<avihay> I like the idea too, it's great, just work too slow on some cards to be usable.
<avihay> KiRiLoS: if you find a fix, and you see me online, please tell me
<martin101> I found that on kde 4.0 and 4.1 but since 4.2 is works floorless
<avihay> floorless = in midair / always flying?
<martin101> it works great!
<KiRiLoS> kwin is definately more than usable with my GFX but i just wonder if there is something i can do in order to achieve compiz-like smoothness
<martin101> KiRiLoS have you go "Enable Direct Rendering" enabled?
<KiRiLoS> of course martin101
<Sicilia2> hi ,, i have problem with sudo >> geek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<martin101> strange, I wouldn't know how to improve performance, sorry mate! how about give a daily image of 9.10 a try to see if that is any improvement?
<kobelos> hola
<kobelos> hi
<kobelos> ke pasa ai o kajondioas
<kobelos> jj
<kobelos> merda todo ostia
<kobelos> vaia foira
<Sicilia2> hi ,, i have problem with sudo >> geek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<FloodBotK1> kobelos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avihay> Sicilia2: from your root logon, try running usermod -a -G admin geek
<william> why are there lots of versions of firefox to choose from under jaunty
<Sicilia2> avihay, that`s it ?!
<avihay> shouldn't be a difference if you are useing recovery mode
<Guest85228> I was running firefox 3.0 because I didn't know I could choose versions
<Sicilia2> avihay, yes i can use sudo in recovery mode but now i can`t
<avihay> Sicilia2: I think so, it will add your user, to the admin group. if your sudoers file has the line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL in it, then it should work
<avihay> when you are the root user, you don't need sudo
<Sicilia2> avihay, so i have another problem with ipod-touch ,, i can`t mount it >> look >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again.
<Sicilia2> sudo ipod-touch-mount
<Sicilia2> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again.
<avihay> I know
<avihay> once you can sudo, you can mount too
<avihay> errr
<Sicilia2> emm
<Sicilia2> ok thanks
<Sicilia2> i will try it
<avihay> once you add
<avihay> sec
<Sicilia2> mm
<avihay> once you add yourself to the fuse group, you can mount it
<Sicilia2> ok
<Sicilia2> thanks
<jano_> hello
<jano_> tud itt valaki magyarul?
<genii> !ro | jano_
<ubottu> jano_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bbeck> Does anyone know if the new 2.6.31 linux kernel will be in Karmic?
<Mamarok> bbeck: you should ask in #ubuntu+1, all Karmic question should go there
<Mamarok> see also the channel topic
<avihay> lol, best logoff message: ("I ♥ Unicode").
<stesterman> Is anyone else in the US or Canada having trouble getting to us.archive.ubuntu.com or ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<genii> stesterman: The ca was sluggish earlier, seems fine now
<stesterman> genii: Thanks.  Still no joy here; I'm able to tracepath as far as London and then nothing.
<Sicilia2> avihay, hi again
<Sicilia2> avihay, same thing nothing happen
<avihay> can you sudo?
<Sicilia2> no
<Sicilia2> i cant
<avihay> try sudo ls
<genii> I'm in Toronto and pings/traces fine. Looks like some intermediate box in your route, near London
<Sicilia2> i cant
<stesterman> I heart AT&T. :-D
<avihay> humm, ok, try "cat /etc/sudoers | grep admin" shold show you a cople of lines. your /etc/sudoers file should look like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Sicilia2> avihay, any idea ?
<Thor^^> hi
<Thor^^> quick one, whenever I run _anything_ (compiz, sl for example) open GL the whole machine freezes, I got ATI Radeon x1300(I think or it's x1550 but their the same chip right?)
<avihay> Sicilia2:  <avihay> humm, ok, try "cat /etc/sudoers | grep admin" shold show you a cople of lines. your /etc/sudoers file should look like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Sicilia2> ok
<Sicilia2> thanks
<Spaceman> good evening, my printer has suddenly stopped working,
<Spaceman> it was working earlier, I then deleted the print job and added a new one, but the new job will not print
<Spaceman> I have had to create pdf's and print them via windows in virtualbox
<Spaceman> where do I satart looking for printer errors
<Spaceman> thanks
<Thor^^> quick one, whenever I run _anything_ (compiz, sl for example) open GL the whole machine freezes, I got ATI Radeon x1300(I think or it's x1550 but their the same chip right?)
<reinaldo_> I'm using kubuntu jaunty.
<reinaldo_> I tried to update the java-sun-6-jdk and I received messages that the java, javac, etc, from /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/ were corrupted.
<reinaldo_> I discovered that the first line of these files had the value 1 or 0 and for the "update-alternatives --config" it must be aouto or manual.
<reinaldo_> I guess that this problem (if it's a mess) was done by the alternatives configurator inside systemsettig from kde. Could it be?
<FloodBotK1> reinaldo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reinaldo_> Ok. Sorry. It's my first time using the IRC
<afeijo> can I reset sound driver without rebooting?
<afeijo> google answered me: sudo alsa force-reload ! cool
<Thor^^> quick one, whenever I run _anything_ (compiz, sl for example) open GL the whole machine freezes, I got ATI Radeon x1300(I think or it's x1550 but their the same chip right?)
<jhutchins_lt> Thor^^: not a quick one.  Could be drivers, but generally 3d stuff is still unstable and likely to crash.
<coilette> does anybody know how to set up a FTP server? (just for local network computers) i get an "address in use" error
<madberry> collette check the hosname used it sounds like it has been set to a address (IP or otherwise) that is already in use
<Thor^^> jhutchins_lt: ok, this is how quick it can be: where do i find the damn ati propritary drivers? they hide well in the wiki
<coilette> madberry where can i find it/
<coilette> i tryed going to localhost but nothing came up
<Thor^^> coilette: /etc/ftpd.conf?
<jhutchins_lt> Thor^^: That's 'cause they're proprietary and *buntu doesn't have them ATI does.
<Thor^^> there still usally are some kind of wiki entry about it. right?
<jhutchins_lt> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<jhutchins_lt> The wiki is only what people make it.
<coilette> thor^^ does not exist
<stesterman> Thor^^: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<Thor^^> thank you stesterman
<prower> Hello everyone :> I'm thinking of giving KDE 4 a try after the relatively bad experience of the 4.0.x releases ;> Should I stick with the default for 9.04 (4.2 I believe), or go with the 4.3.1 version in backports?
<avihay> prower: In my opinion 4.2 is not bad. it's better then explorer.exe :-> , it's way better then 4.0.4
<avihay> if you want to try and experiment, you can get 4.3, but if you want stability, 4.2 is more then enough
<prower> avihay: Ahh, well that's good news then :> KDE 4.2 is packaged by default and I much prefer a stable system to an unstable one, ha
<avihay> prower: if you install from a cd, make sure to update to the latest version of 4.2, there is a difference
<jhutchins_lt> 4.x is still very much a work in progress.
<jhutchins_lt> I don't think there's anything to be gained by staying with older versions, anything in backports should be as good as that particular package gets.
<reinaldo_> I tried to update the java-sun-6-jdk and I received messages that the java, javac, etc, from /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/ were corrupted. I discovered that the first line of these files had the value 1 or 0 and for the "update-alternatives --config" it must be aouto or manual. 	I guess that this problem (if it's a mess) was done by the alternatives configurator inside systemsettig from kde. Could it be? I'm using Kubunut 9.04
#kubuntu 2009-09-11
<cmdeath> hola
<P3X-018> When some apps starts up, the loading icon stays there for while (at the panel and next to the cursor) even after the loading finishes, how can this be fixed?
<avihay> you can disable it...
<P3X-018> avihay I remember you could set the time it shows up and many options, but can't find it, you know where it is?
<P3X-018> or where can it be disabled.
<avihay> P3X-018: system settings->desktop->launch notification
<ivangarcia__> hi guys
<P3X-018> That last option doesn't exist...
<ivangarcia__> my knetworkmanager doesn't want to connect to WEP wifi's
<ivangarcia__> and i have a correct WEP key
<avihay> humm, I have it
<ivangarcia__> he doesn't even try to make connection
<avihay> ivangarcia__: I prefer not useing knetworkmanager
<avihay> P3X-018: it should be called launch feedback, my bad
<aj_444> where can I find the system requirements for kubuntu?
<P3X-018> avihay: Problem is I have only 4 options there... (I know I've had more)
<avihay> aj_444: it's on the website here and there. you want me to look it up for you?
<aj_444> avihay: that would help. I can't find it. :/
<avihay> k
<Spaceman> P3X-018: in kde3 run kcontrol in the terminal and then hunt through the many, many options
<Spaceman> it should also be in kde4
<Spaceman> or open the terminal / konsole and type kcon then press tab and it may auto complete the name
<ivangarcia__> any help?
<P3X-018> Spaceman: Great the needed options are there!
<avihay> aj_444: I found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements but I don't belive it, tell me what's the system you want to run it on, I'll tell you how it will run
<aj_444> avihay: Its running a 1.66 ghz intel atom proccessor, has 1gb ram.. and that intel GMA 950.
<jordo2323> I am trying to mount a vfat drive in fstab but can't get read write.  Here is my fstab: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m466689e  I just can't get the options right at the end. Can anyone check?
<avihay> well, I'm guessing that's a netbook. or how ever you call them. it should be just a little slow, but still fun to work with
<aj_444> avihay: mmk. I'll install it.
<e370> how do i play dvds on ubuntu?
<avihay> aj_444: I ran kde 4.2 on a p4 1.6GHz with 512 and it was slow. but the atom processor should be way faster
<aj_444> avihay: worst that happens is I continue using gnome. It looks really cool.
<avihay> !dvd | e370
<ubottu> e370: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avihay> jordo2323: if you do "ls -al /media/MEDIA" what's the permissions?
<solifugus> I keep getting stuck (just pauses forever) trying to download java plugin for firefox.. some thing when trying to "fetch packages" with adept...
<solifugus> Is this only me?
<solifugus> Or is something major screwed up out there?
<avihay> I heard someone complaining about some of ubuntu's repositories
<solifugus> So I just tried the add/remove packages thingy and it doesn't even tell me, downloading currently at 0% so I don't know if it's doing anything or not.
<avihay>  <stesterman> Is anyone else in the US or Canada having trouble getting to us.archive.ubuntu.com or ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<solifugus> That's cause I forgot to click on "apply changes"
<solifugus> but it seems stuck on "Downloading 1 of 23 packages"
<avihay> or, maybe you didn't click th e"apply changes", yhe... :->
<avihay> can you see the address it tryes to download from?
<solifugus> with adept trying to fetch packages, it stops after boxee.tv  ... something like that..
<solifugus> I need to get some work done.... I had this problem yesterday, this morning, and still now...
<avihay> sounds like you added a repository, and the repository no longer exsists
<solifugus> maybe I should re-install
<solifugus> but for now, I need to use my windows partition, i think........
<solifugus> I need the java pluggin for firefox.. to access my class site..
<avihay> :->
<avihay> sec
<avihay> solifugus, try https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=jre-6u16-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer
<avihay> too late ... :-<
<aj_444> how do I remove the top panel in ubuntu?
<Bookman> How can I start nm-applet automatically when I start Kubuntu?
<pitput> I want to repair grub using the live cd. I want to use the GUI way to repair grub and I read a guide where I have to select "manual partition" but from there I can't "mount" the drives as it says in the guide. Any suggestions?
<pitput> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/268854/              I get stuck on step 4. Any suggestions?
<rouser> i'm sure you get this all the time, but can someone point me in the direction of installing flash on 64bit?
<rouser> someone?
<avihay> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<rouser> that install isn't working properly for 64bit
<rouser> I've been doing some snooping, as you can't install from the add/remove list and you can't run it from the adobe website's download as is
<rouser> anyone find a way around that? i'm sure there is, who would use an OS that didn't have flash?
<Bookman> rouser, you may want to ask at #ubuntu.  I'm sure I've seen successful installations of 64 bit flash there before.
<rob___> I have a question. Anyone know how to add firefox to kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Same as any other program
<rob___> do an apt-get install?
<Dragnslcr> Firefox 3.0 is package "firefox", and Firefox 3.5 is "firefox-3.5"
<rob___> Than you!
<Irving> hello
<Bookman> Hi Irving.
<Irving> would you be able to help me with a kubuntu issue
<Bookman> I can try.
<Bookman> What is the issue
<Irving> ok i have a brand new install of 9.04 and cannot connect to my wireless network
<Bookman> Ah, same problem I had
<Irving> it worked great before, i had the same version installed a few days ago
<Bookman> I have to run nm-applet from the terminal to get mine running.
<Bookman> Have you tried that?
<Irving> no, i'm very new at this
<Irving> very little experience with linux
<Bookman> No problem
<Irving> so im in the terminal now, what do i do?
<Bookman> nm-applet
<Bookman> Now, to qualify this, I also run Ubuntu so I'm not sure if that helps my situation or not.
<Irving> it says it can be found in the following packages and gives two packages
<Irving> should i download the network-manager-gnome
<Bookman> packages are?
<biovirus> how can i install base in my openoffice???
<Irving> network-manager-gnome
<Irving> mythbuntu-diskless-client
<Bookman> network-manager-gnome
<Bookman> That is the one you want IIRC
<Irving> "Package network-manager-gnome is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<scimitar> I just installed Karmic and have a few issues if anyone can help...they are related to unreachable drives, lots of ? icons in folders and kwin crashes
<Bookman> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Irving> thats what i did
<Irving> it also says "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Irving> E: Pacakge network-manager-gnome has no installation candidate
<Bookman> Irving: I'm trying to remember how I  solved this very problem
<Irving> ok thanks for the help
<Bookman> I'm searching now
<Irving> i believe i had my wirless adapter connected while installing, maybe that effected it
<Bookman> I have it working right now so I know it is possible.
<Bookman> This is a known bug in Kubuntu.....the solution is to use gnomes network manager.
<Irving> a few days ago when I installed it the first time it immediately worked when I plugged in my adapter
<Irving> oh ok
<Bookman> Yup, same thing here!
<Bookman> Try this:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<Bookman> Then, when you have it working, go back to Kubuntu and do the nm-applet thingy
<biovirus> how can i install base in my openoffice???
<Bookman> Is that possible?  Not elegant, but I'm sure it will duplicate my situation
<Bookman> biovirus: hang in there....
<Irving> these things aren't working either
<Bookman> hmmmm
<Bookman> which ones?
<Irving> im not connected to the internet, doesn't it need it to download these?
<Bookman> Ah, that is a problem
<Irving> sudo apt-get update && ...
<Bookman> Irving: you don't have a wired connection available?  I know that is a bad question!
<Irving> unfortunately i don't
<Bookman> hmmm.....I will keep searching then
<Irving> well i do, but no way to get to it, need either a very long cable or moving my entire dektop
<Irving> it shows my network
<Bookman> Irving: I had the very same problem.  I understand your frustration completely
<Irving> i hit scan in the wireless network screen, selected my SSID, then put in my security info
<Bookman> Irving: it won't work
<Irving> it just says not connected on the notifier on the bottom right
<Bookman> yup, same as me
<Irving> hmm
<Irving> its odd i don't even have a connect button anywhere
<Irving> i remember the first time on my previous install I had to manually connect
<Irving> i can't even find that button now though
<Bookman> I had the very same issues....
<Bookman> And I got so angry
<Bookman> If we could get you to install Ubuntu, then restart in Kubuntu and run nm-applet all would be well.
<Irving> i supposed I could
<Bookman> Well, I know no other way on this issue
<Irving> ok thank you for all your help
<Irving> i may try reinstalling with the card unbplugged, since I did have this working a day ago
<Bookman> Well, it didn't work though.....what are your plans?
<Irving> that seems to be the only difference
<Irving> idk, if that doesn't do it, and I can't find anything else out probably just install ubuntu
<Bookman> Do you have a CD/DVD of Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<Irving> kubuntu, no ubuntu
<Bookman> Ok, just searching
<Bookman> Kubuntu is worth trying out.  I run about 25% of my time here now.  And that is increasing.
<leaf-sheep> Irving: Err. I don't use KDE myself but I'd try commenting out whatever it is under # The primary network interface in /etc/network/interfaces -- See if that works for you.
<Irving> h/o a bit leaf, phone call
<Irving> try doing what with my kubuntu cd, reinstall?
<leaf-sheep> Irving: Meh?
<Irving> h/o
<Irving> i'm back
<biovirus> how can i install base in my openoffice???
<biovirus> how can i install base in my openoffice???
<victor__> hello
<victor__> I need help
<victor__> with ubuntu
 * fuyter is away: Sleeping
<sevol> anyone know how to make the sound work in kubuntu? >_<
<biovirus> sevol: what is the problem??
<s10an> how is kdebluetooth working in kubuntu?
<Shrey> any one know how to insall file from tgz file..
<leaf-sheep> Shrey: What are you trying to install?
<s10an> Shrey: if you unzip it you are likely to find a readme file
<Shrey> Ahead Nero. i have tgz file. i unziped it and it have two folder usr and etc
<Shrey> no readme file anywhere.
<Shrey> how can i start konsole as root..
<Shrey> how to log in terminal as root
<calamarionastick> good Q Shrey, though unfortunately I do not have the answer...yet
<sub[t]rnl> Shrey: "su" without any users will default to root, "su -" will give you root + environment
<Shrey> oki
<calamarionastick> ty sub
<biovirus> how can i install base in my openoffice???
<sub[t]rnl> np
<calamarionastick> buy a good stereo...mmmm methinks someone else needs to field the Questions
<calamarionastick> :)
<sub[t]rnl> biovirus: by "base" are you referring to the intrusion detection package?
<biovirus> no, the database program
<sub[t]rnl> hrmn, not familiar with it.
<biovirus> :S
<Shrey> i want to enable swap permanet, for that i have to edit fstab file, but i m not able to save it.
<Shrey> how can i save it.
<sub[t]rnl> biovirus: http://www.len.ro/2008/11/openofficeorg-base-on-intrepid/
<biovirus> sub[t]rnl: but i have jaunty, doesnt matter?
<calamarionastick> congrats WOOHOOOO aherm
<calamarionastick> clay
<calamarionastick> :)
<sub[t]rnl> biovirus: it should not, no.  The link came from a jaunty user who installed it that way.
<Shrey> i want to save fstab file but i m not able to save it. pls help
<Coyotes> Used Sudo?
<sub[t]rnl> Shrey: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab from konsole, or edit it via a console based editer via what Coyotes just said
<sub[t]rnl> editor*
<Shrey> ya used sudo.
<Coyotes> yeah I just use "Sudo VI" or whatever they installed...
<Coyotes> any will do :)
<Coyotes> did it work as admin?
<Shrey> kdesudo kate worked thanks.
<Shrey> work done
<Coyotes> cool
<biovirus> sub[t]rnl:, it works, thnks very much
<sub[t]rnl> good deal
<kaddi> how can I install stuff offline again? I don't recall how I can get the list of packages to install from apt-get
<jussi01> !offline | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<kaddi> thanks :)
<kmz> puhuuko suomea kukaa tääl
<Unksi> kmz: #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi:ltä saa suomeksi tukea
<Shrey_> can we have itunes in kubuntu..i tried installing it using wine but did'nt worked. any suggestion ?
<Shrey_> itunes in linux ? is it possible.
<Bou> Shrey_: sure.. in a virtual machine running Windows :)
<Shrey_> Bou: like VMware
<Sicilia> hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<Sicilia> hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<robin0800> Sicilia: add yourself to the fuse group
<Sicilia> i do it
<Sicilia> but nothing happen
<robin0800> Sicilia: did you log out?
<Sicilia> yes
<Sicilia> and i restart
<Sicilia> :(
<robin0800> Sicilia: try google with "ipod touch fuse group message error"
<Sicilia> i google it
<Sicilia> nothig :\
<robin0800> Sicilia: you can bet you won't be the first with this problem
<Sicilia> mm
<Bou> Sicilia: i've already seen people here asking for same problem so there should be some answer on Google
<navetz> can someone point me in the right direction to find some info on creating a kde4 widget?
<rvb> hello, im about to setup 10 computers with the same specifications. Since each unit is the same, what can i do to speed up the installation process?
<rvb> i mean , a way that i wont be able to redo the same tasks / configuration 10 times?
<rvb> anyone?
<rvb> is there a way to 'clone' one computer's kubuntu installation ?
<blackflag> rvb: puppet?
<rvb> hi , what's puppet?
<blackflag> http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet/
<Sicilia>  hi ,, i have problem with my ipod touch ,, i install ipod-convenience and i do >> ipod-touch-mount and i get this error >> Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again. ...... any idea ?!
<Mamarok> Sicilia: well, you need to do exactly that: add yourself to the fuse group
<avihay> from what you showed me you are already part of the fuse group
<Sicilia> i do it already
<Sicilia> geek@GeeK-Pc:~$ groups
<Sicilia> fuse plugdev admin vboxusers
<avihay> let's try mounting something else
<Sicilia> mm
<avihay> do you have smbnetfs installed?
<Sicilia> avihay, are u talk with me ?!
<avihay> yes
<Sicilia> ok sorry
<Sicilia> what is smbnetfs ?
<avihay> !info smbnetfs
<ubottu> smbnetfs (source: smbnetfs): User-space filesystem for SMB/NMB (Windows) network servers and shares. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11a-1 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Sicilia> no no
<avihay> install it, it's 36 k large, and it can be usefull
<Sicilia> ok done
<avihay> this file system lets you browse the samba shares in your home, but even if you don't have any shares, it should still work
<Sicilia> ok
<Sicilia> but that not the solution of my problem :s
<Sicilia> my problem with ipod-touch and i can`t mount it :\
<avihay> can you go to, say /tmp , and make a folder called smb, and then type smbnetfs /tmp/smb
<avihay> i know, I'm just trying to check if the problem is in the ipod package, or in fuse
<Sicilia> root@GeeK-Pc:~/tmp/smb# << like this ?
<avihay> yes
<Sicilia> ok
<Sicilia> done
<avihay> and the smbnetfs /tmp/smb?
<linkerz_> ddd
<avihay> !info ddd
<ubottu> ddd (source: ddd): The Data Display Debugger, a graphical debugger frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1376 kB, installed size 3780 kB
<ivo_> test
<pedro> hola buenos dias
<syro> hi
<desenvolvimento> ohh
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<panos4ever> playonlinux says that i dont have 3d drivers enabled although i do
 * fuyter is back (gone 10:03:21)
<abhifx> can someone help me with python? i did some update-alternatives coomand and now python says command not found
<ash> hello
<Fleck> hey - i have strange thing - when i open speedCrunch it's not active - SpeedCrunch window is inactive, i have to click on it every time to make window active
<Ash_newbie> im pretty new to kubuntu and have some problems with samba i think. i can access my win7 shares but cant set up any shares on this mashine
<Ash_newbie> every time i do a rightclick on a folder in dolphin choose settings and then sharings and then set up sharings nothing happens
<Ash_newbie> i guess i need to install some extra packages but im not sure and dont have a clue
<genii> Ash_newbie: You may want to install package kdenetwork-filesharing   and also samba   (the client gets installed by default but not the server part)
<Ash_newbie> genii: i think i did a misstake a min ago by installing samba4
<Ash_newbie> ill try
<Shrey> want to install Ahead Nero but its in .tgz file..how should i do.
<Shrey> anyone can take me on remote desktop and do it.i will see and learn.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<vivek> hi  everyone
<paulo> cual es la sala en español de irc
<Uuu> paulo: #ubuntu-es I believe, and who knows, #kubuntu-es maybe too.
<Uuu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vivek> where u  alll busy guys
<lokpest> my amarok will only play mp3 if I run it with kdesudo
<lokpest> if I start it with my regular user it asks if I want to install mp3 support... If I click yes, nothing happens,
<lokpest> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-March/176040.html had the same problem, solved it and links to http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,15438.0.html
<lokpest> but that link redirects to http://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=127 :(
<lokpest> probably related: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg638708.html
<BluesKaj> lokpest:  did you it install with a package manager ?
<lokpest> BluesKaj: dont know, it was really long ago...
<lokpest> but it might have been
<PascalFR> frenchies do it better :)
<BluesKaj> lokpest:  sometimes if you compile after downloading an app from source , you end up without user permissions ,hence the pw requirement to launch the app.
<lokpest> BluesKaj: I didnt compile it... I installed it from Adept or from inside Amarok (wich is really adept_batch if I understand correct)
<cuznt> smb requires permission?
<cF`Zuz|Work> cuznt: what are you trying to do?
<cuznt> ah this is the window. i am trying to see my wifes pc and her shared folders on my pc
<cuznt> she is windoz and i kde 4.3.1 i got it to where she can see my printer in the work group to share, so she can see my pc but not my files... and i can not see her pc at all
<AlpineIbex> hello
<AlpineIbex> anybody here
<shadeslayer> AlpineIbex: nope
<AlpineIbex> :)
<AlpineIbex> i have one question (my english == bad english), ...
<shadeslayer> AlpineIbex: just go ahead and state your problem ( the channel is pretty quite )
<AlpineIbex> In systemTry i have 4 blocked updates, what that mean and how to remove them from there?
<AlpineIbex> i did not ask google yet (sorry)
<AlpineIbex> anyone...
<Bou> AlpineIbex: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlpineIbex> ok, thn i will tray :D, and what will that make?
<AlpineIbex> thx
<AlpineIbex> bye
<shrey> I m not able to start my quassel IRC which came with kubuntu..pls tell what to do now
<genii> shrey: Perhaps ask in channel #quassel :)
<cuznt> i had quassel issues on 32 bit but not on 64
<BluesKaj> well, genii , #ubuntu+1 is filling up with know-it-alls  , that always have a 'better idea' when advice is given , thereby distracting and putting the solution on a tangent rather than trying to help ... it's becoming a pita
<genii> BluesKaj: It's a common problem in a lot of other channels too, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> it seems worse than usual tho
<SonhadorPR> quick question: Which is the best app to play Audio CDs in Kubuntu?
<genii> SonhadorPR: Amarok is generally used
<SonhadorPR> it's not playing my cds.
<SonhadorPR> How do I do this?
<robin0800> SonhadorPR: you might need restricted extras
<SonhadorPR> robin0800: How do I do that?
<genii> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SonhadorPR> genii: thanx...educating myself now! :)
<genii> SonhadorPR: You're welcome
<scm422> Who here is the resident guru on Kubuntu 9.04?
<shadeslayer> scm422: everyone...
 * cuznt checks his guru
<scm422> Im new to it and have a few questions
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> scm422: just state the problem and all of us will help you out :)
<scm422> Just curious as to when my system goes and checks for updates, there are a few items that dont update and are blocked.
<sfears> lsusb lists a device attached.  how do i figure out what /dev/device to mount?
<shadeslayer> scm422: that means that they might be missing dependencies,etc etc, or they might be kernel upgrades and such
<shadeslayer> scm422: use : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade : in a terminal
<scm422> ie... all are kernel upgrades
<shadeslayer> scm422: not necessarily,some upgrades might take you from KDE 4.3 to 4.3.1.... just a example though
<shadeslayer> scm422: they are called distrubution upgrades.... what they dont do is take you from 9.04 to 9.10
<scm422> should I try and update KDE 4.3 to 4.3.1<
<shadeslayer> scm422: i dont see why not
<scm422> I was using ubuntu 9.04 and thought I would give Kubuntu a try. Seems a little more complicated
<shadeslayer> scm422: the base system is the same,the difference is just the DE
<scm422> so then I should be able to do things pretty much the same as when I was using ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> scm422: yes,all the commands are the same
<shadeslayer> scm422: its just graphically different
<scm422> so back to my question. Why is it I am unable to update the kernel? It says its blocked.
<sfears> lsusb lists a device attached.  how do i figure out what /dev/device to mount?
<shadeslayer> scm422: as i said,its a distrubution upgrade not a normal upgrade
<shadeslayer> *distribution
<scm422> so then there is no way to inable it?
<shadeslayer> scm422: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <<-- In a terminal
<genii> scm422: Regular upgrades don't up the kernel versions. Just dist-upgrade does that
<genii> Shrey_: Congrats on getting your Quassel going :)
<scm422> ok I just did the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it said 0 found, hmmm?
<shadeslayer> scm422: and it shows block upgrades?
<scm422> Yes it did however now its asking me to reboot
<cuznt> sudo apt-get -f install
<cuznt> shadeslay try sudo apt-get -f install
<cuznt> in a terminal
<shadeslayer> cuznt: ?
<cuznt> open konsole and type sudo apt-get -f install
<cuznt> then give your password
<cuznt> and that should help
<cuznt> i think you have a broken package or missing dependaNcies
<scm422> ok guess that cured that! Thanks Now yet another question? How do I upgrade firefox to 3.5?
<shadeslayer> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<shadeslayer> scm422: ^^
<cuznt> ooops and i was talking to the wrong peep
<cuznt> sorry
<scm422> ok so how do I go about upgrading it then?
<blake__> can anybody point me to a guide on how to install my old SATA harddrive with windows xp operating system onto my pure kubuntu gateway pc?
<blake__> well its not pure kubuntu its ubuntu/kubuntu
<blake__> i'd l'iek to have two hdd one with xp one with (k)ubuntu
<blake__> anyone?
<Mountainman> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<genii> blake__: If the new drive gets seen as for instance /dev/sdb             then you can add a chainload entry to your /boot/grub/menu.lst  for most likely sdb1
<blake__> can i have two different hard drives on my pc, one for ubuntu and one for windows and select which one to boot from ?
<genii> blake__: Some bios support something like "Hit F10 to select boot device"  but it sometimes confuses the operating system because the bios will re-order the disks
<blake__> so what would happen if i connect my old windows xp hard drive into my pc and it gets seen when i start up my pc?
<blake__> hmm
<genii> blake__: If the old drive was previously the master hd when it booted XP, the "Hit F10 to select boot device" would work fine for that, the bios will re-order the drives to make that one look like the primary
<blake__> the old drive was from another pc but the mother board are both SATA and both hard drives are the same just the one i have currently installed is pure linux and the old one is windows xp
<genii> blake__: No way to know for sure except by trying it. The different motherboards might map the cyclinders/heads differently
<blake__> okay gotcha and whats the worst that could happen?
<genii> (which would make it unbootable no matter where it lay in the drive order)
<semistud2354> Question?....can someone please tell me how to automagicly boot the default kernel...instead of going to the grub menu
<blake__> should i install the old one next to the current one or pull the current one and install the old one ?
<semistud2354> i checked different websights but i dont think there quite exactly what im looking for
<genii> blake__: I'd suggest first to pull the Linux drive and try solely with the old XP one as the primary
<genii> work, afk
<blake__> thanks dud
<Shrey_> hey buddies open office has come up with new version 3.1.1, i want to update my offce3.0 which came with kubuntu with new version..what should i type at konsole.
<semistud2354> anyone know how to do a quiet book with no grub menu
<genii> semistud2354: uncomment the line:  ##hiddenmenu               which is in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<semistud2354> im sorry...im using karmic koala...
<semistud2354> there is no menu.lst...is that in grub.cfg??
<genii> semistud2354: Then it's a similar idea but in the stanzas of the grub.cfg, yes
<semistud2354> o ok...one sec lemme pull it up
<robin0800> semistud2354: you need /etc/default/grub
<semistud2354> o ok...im looking at the one in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cor> evenin
<semistud2354> ok...im here
<semistud2354> and i comment out?
<semistud2354> im not seeing hidden menu
<cloakable> Is it just me, or is upgrade-notifier broken using KDE 4.3 on Kubuntu 9.04?
<Shrey_> buddy hey i m having quassel version 0.4.1 which came with kubuntu what should i type to upgrade it to new version
<semistud2354> all i see is hidden timeout = 0 &
<semistud2354> hidden timeout quiet = true
<semistud2354> what if i changed Grub default=0 to grub default = 1
<semistud2354> would that work?
<genii> semistud2354: If there's no previous entry for it which is commented out, try just adding: hiddenmenu
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is busy
<genii> Shrey_: Again, you should ask in the #quassel channel for that
<Deathvalley122> anyone around?
<genii> semistud2354: The same options which used to be listed but commented out in the grub1 menu.lst should still be backwards compatible from grub2
<cor> set timeout = 0 no?
<cor> are wew just trying to make the grub screen not appear?
<semistud2354> yea
<Deathvalley122> I need some help with a ftp I just installed proftpd and I don't know how to configure it ...
<cor> timeout = 0 works on my system
<semistud2354> no...its not timeout = 0
<semistud2354> its GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<cor> is this grub 1?
<semistud2354> grub 2
<cor> Deathvalley122, what are you trying to do?
<Deathvalley122> configure it
<genii> Work, gone for a bit again :/   I'll /away
<Deathvalley122> there's no gui so how can I configure the stupid thing lol
<sfears> lsusb lists a device attached.  how do i figure out what /dev/device to mount?
<cor> it's a plain text file, like apache. that's the best way to configure servers
<Deathvalley122> lol
<semistud2354> genii it says DO NOT EDIT GRUB.CFG
<semistud2354> im scared to break my system
<semistud2354> lol
<Pici> semistud2354: Its fine, it just doesnt want you to screw anything up.
<semistud2354> yea..lol
<cor> if possible, edit the templates, or else the next time you update-grub, you lose your edits
<taurus> oi
 * genii sips
<genii> Looks like with grub2 to edit /etc/default/grub values and then do the grub-mkconfig to rebuild the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<carlino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<yusuo> hi im new to kde and i need a bit of help
<yusuo> how do you set programs to strat automatically
<yusuo> start
<yusuo> its quiet as  hell in here is there no one who can help me, ive been using gnome but decided to try out kde and see whats happenening in this seen last timei used it was 7.10
<cor> yuriy, there's a folder
<cor> yuriy, inside your user folder, in .kde
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<cor> oops!
<cor> I meant yusuo
<cor> effin autocomplete
<genii> Hehe
<yusuo> ok i think im using kde4
<cor> in ~/.kde/share/autostart works for me
<cor> I have my synaptic setup file in there, for my touchpad
<cor> make a .desktop file
<yusuo> ive just made a link in my autostart file thx
<yusuo> also how do i get compiz working not the default kde effects but the cube etc etc
<cor> the standard fx has a cube, too
<cor> and more
<yusuo> i prefer compiz the standard effects are making my monitor turn off where as compiz worked perfectly before i fresh installed
<yusuo> ive basically got rid of gnome completly and fresh installed kubuntu
<cor> I'm not a fan of compiz, no need. the standard stuff works perfectly here.
<cor> except shadows, which are a bit weird
<yusuo> ok how would i go about setting that up
<cor> it's in already, system settings > desktop
<TDrakeHI> Need some help with ktorrent being run in gnome
<yusuo> theres still no graphics drivers for an ati radeon v3100 firegl are they i think they discontinued them, i tried the ones on ati's website and it made my xserver unbootable
<TDrakeHI> receiving an error, shortly after I add the torrent "Error: Cannot expand file" then path of file and it ends with "Unknown Error"
<yusuo> they were in 8.10 names fgrlx but i cant find stable ones for my system now
<cor> TDrakeHI, check your paths and their permissions
<cor> yusuo, does the envyng package work for radeon?
<yusuo> i dont know havent tried but i dont want to fresh install if it doesnt
<TDrakeHI> I've been dloading into this folder with other files, no prob.  Permissions are 777 for the entirety of my dload dir so I wouldnt have permission errors.
<cor> TDrakeHI, and the disk has space?
<cor> yusuo, I'm no expert on video drivers, but I know envy has a good uninstall option!
<TDrakeHI> yes.  That was the first thing I checked.  300GB free.
<yusuo> cor ive installed envyng how do i installthe drivers from it
<cor> yusuo, run envyng -t
<cor> or whatever the switch is that brings up the text interface!
<TDrakeHI> the torrent contains an mkv file.  I haven't had any problems before now with other mkv's.  could it be the path length?
<cor> there#s a menu
<cor> TDrakeHI, I was coming to this
<cor> also, unusual charatcers might be an issue
<cor> depending on the file syetem housing the temp directory
<yusuo> cor ive alt+f2 it and typed in envyng nothing happening
<TDrakeHI> im checking that now.
<yusuo> it asked me to run it click it and nothing
<cor> yusuo, I've always just run it from the shell
<yusuo> fair enough 2 secs
<TDrakeHI> That's the prob.  Fat32 FS.  256 char.max
<cor> aha
<yusuo> cor how do i roll back to default driver should something go wrong
<TDrakeHI> thx cor.  Ne way to convert a fat32 to ext3 non destructively?
<cor> for a good cross-platform file system, NTFS works well
<cor> and there are tools in windows to do direct upgrade
<cor> yusuo, backup your X11 configs
<TDrakeHI> only have jaunty running on it.  I left it as FAT32 after I switched, cause I thought that the network samba share would go easier.  I know different now.
<yusuo> cor oh well here it goes maybe see u in a minute
<cor> yusuo, when you run envyng, you'll see it has an uninstall option. that *should* put things back the way they were. but backup anyways
<yusuo> cor thx
<yusuo> hopefully be back in a minute
<cor> TDrakeHI, If you need a temporary Windows box, grab the latest Hirens boot disk. it has a "mini windows" on it
<cor> handy for one-off tasks
<cor> But if you don't have/need windows, screw it, data off, ext4, data on
<TDrakeHI> ok.  That might work...gotta move stuff around to make it all fit.  Thx for the help cors.
<TDrakeHI> It's usually the simplest answer, just needed somebody to help kick the neurons into gear
<cor> np
<biovirus> somebody knows what could  do for kubuntu mount automatic my ntfs's partitions?
<genii> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<yusuo> anybody know how to get quicktime streams working on apple.com/trailers
<yusuo> and also why is kubuntu blocking me updating to a new kernel
<yusuo> the .15
<yusuo> .15 image
<rmrfslash> How can I create an ad hoc network under kubuntu
<rmrfslash> is there a GUI way or do I need to iwconfig -mode ad-hoc etc.
<rmrfslash> that easy huh?
<kalin> oh, dat works..cute
<minche> hy
<minche> can anyone here help me
<maxou31__> What's your problem ?
<minche> i had no yound in 9.04
<minche> *sound
<minche> and i tried to install alsa driver, and now i have 2 sound options under system -> preferences
<maxou31__> You use KDE or Gnoem?
<minche> both
<maxou31__> it's the same issue this gnome and kde
<minche> ubuntu with KDE =/
<maxou31__> it's the same issue with gnome and kde?
<thore> moin
<frustphil> is a ppa for karmic ppa for amarok?
<adflinux> hi!
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<adflinux> hi!!
<genii> !ask | adflinux
<ubottu> adflinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adflinux> i need one  chanel in spanish
<adflinux> me pueden dal un canal en espa;ol porfavor_
<adflinux> ?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adflinux> gracias muy mables
<adflinux> amables
<aj_444> how do I install flash?
<genii> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shadeslayer> :yawn:
 * genii pours a large Kubuntu mug of coffee for shadeslayer
<aj_444> is there like a synaptic package manager for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> !info kynaptic
<ubottu> Package kynaptic does not exist in jaunty
<genii> aj_444: Yes, it's called KPackageKit now (used to be Adept)
<shadeslayer> aj_444: there *was* kynaptic but now theres kpackagekit
<genii> eg: Add/Remove Applications
 * shadeslayer thanks genii for the coffee
<genii> shadeslayer: Yer welcome
<aj_444> genii: I installed flash using synaptic in gnome.. but I can't figure out how to do it in kde. will the kpackagekit let me do that?
<genii> Yes, it will
<aj_444> genii: I searched.. and nothing popped up
<aj_444> I get a blank screen.
<shadeslayer> aj_444: hit enter after typing
<aj_444> shadeslayer: I did that.
<shadeslayer> aj_444: also install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> aj_444: Alternately use command-line in Konsole with something like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<genii> Need multiverse enabled for it
<shadeslayer> <its much more than that :P>
 * shadeslayer finishes the coffee in the Kubuntu mug and switches to arch
<shadeslayer> bye all
<shadeslayer> have a good release party in october ;)
<__phil__> hi all
<__phil__> I just updated to jaunty
<__phil__> now whenever I print in the new kate, even though I have the printer page set to letter, and my /etc/papersize is letter, my printer still thinks it's supposed to be printing A4
<__phil__> help
<JuJuBee> 	I need some help with a USB HD. I have a 160G external drive and it works fine with my laptop. When I connect to desktop, /var/log/messages gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/269397/ both laptop and desktop are Jaunty
<JuJuBee> genii: any ideas?
<__phil__> anybody?
<Walex> JuJuBee: is that surprising?
<lada> Hi, I have a question about keyboard layouts... does anyone know any workaround for the limit of 4 layouts?
<lada> It seems that this is a limit of setxkbmap, but it still sucks. Is there a way to have more layouts defined and switch between them easily? Like it was possible in the KDE 3.X days?
<ivan_> //
<linux> oi
<webbb82> http://pastebin.com/m4bdfbf5b    can anyone help me figure out what is wrong with kubuntu-docs
<webbb82> i have googled a thousand times with no help
<adam> how do I install themes?
<aj_444> how do I install themes on kubuntu?
<cor> desktop settings has an option
<aj_444> cor:
<aj_444> where's that?
<michal__> where  grub     file is located?
<avihayb>  at /boot /grub
<Freddy2> hi
<genii> for grub1 menu.lst and grub2 it's grub.cfg in that directory
<avihayb> aj_444: right click on the desktop, select desktop aperance, or desktop settings (or folder view settings). you can select, and download themes from there
<cor> a useful selection, at any rate
<aj_444> avihayb: cor: Thanks guys. I found it.
<avihayb> have fun
<hss> hi guys how can i decode a avi file ?
<genii> hss: Into what?
<hss> ofc in kubuntu :S
<Freddy2> which kde version should be shipped with 9.10? 4.3.1? or maybe 4.3.2 should get on time?
<genii> Freddy2: Probably better asked in #kubuntu+1
<Freddy2> didn't know that.. thx
<hss> ok i found a solution
<cor> hss. "decode"?
<hss> i mean avi to mpeg
<cor> ahh. try ffmpeg
<Freddy2> some time ago konverter used to be a good menconder frontend, but afaik it's outdated
<cor> it's all ffmpeg at the end of the day. vlc is a nice front-end for this stuff, too
<cor> mplayer, too
<cor> but ffmpeg on the command-line is as easy as any
<hss> thx cor
<hss> hmm i try use ffmpeg  like that ffmpeg -i mvi_3496.avi -b 128k output.avi
<hss> but something wrong coz it said unsupported output codec :S
<cor> you need to specify vcodec and stuff
<cor> e.g. -vcodec mpeg
<cor> or whatever was compiled into your ffmpeg
<hss> ok will try
<cor> and -codec whatever you want for audio
<cor> -acodec rather
<cor> you can use "-acodec copy" to just copy it as-is (no quotes)
<cor> same for vcodec, though that doesn't apply in your case
<davidscott> hi everybody. how can i do a conection to an irc chanel? exemple : conect irc.voila.fr (voila.fr is just an exemple) thank by advance for yours answers
<davidscott> i never tryed irc
<SJr> Argh knetworkmanager sucks, what should I use
<avihayb_> nm-app or wicd
<davidscott> hi everybody. how can i do a conection to an irc chanel? exemple : conect irc.voila.fr (voila.fr is just an exemple) thank by advance for yours answers
<madberry> davidscott what IRC client are you using?
<hss> thx cor
<davidscott> konversation (i'm french, excuse me for my english)
 * cor uninstalls all GUI network managment, so that it will WORK
<cor> it's sooooooo easy to do manually!
<cor> davidscott, do a connexion where?
<madberry> davidscott: goto file->server list and add the server and channels you want to connect to
<cor> ahhh in an IRC client?  fer real?
<cor> SJr, man:interfaces
<davidscott> <madberry> thanks, i see :) but how can i do with a command?
<avihayb> cor: how do you manualy find and connect to an encripted wireless network?
<madberry> cor yep lol.  davidscott: or hit f2 in Konversation
<cor> avihay_, with a few clever lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<avihayb> have an online reference I can use?
<SJr> what about interfaces?
<cor> there's an xlnt readme about setting up encrypted wifi manually, in the docs *somewhere*
<madberry> davidscott you can jump channels within a server but you can't connect to a different server with just a command as far as I know. You could hit f7 to use quickconnect.
<cor> SJr, as opposed to those nasty gui network management tools.
<SJr> cor nah, I want something to switch wifi profiles easily
<cor> SJr, that's also doable with /etc/.. but if you must use a GUI, wicd is okay
<madberry> use "/join #whateverchannel" without quotes to jump into a different channel
<SJr> hmmm k
<cor> or just /j #channelname
<serprev_> hi
<madberry> cor: yeah lol I'm old skool
<davidscott> <madberry> great! thanks! it's exactly what i would like do. thanks <madberry> :)
<madberry> davidscott: yw
<michal__> !restrticted formats
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cor> SJr, by "easily", I would mean "do one single thing", which would be to activate script x (which in turn does lots of more long-winded things). Other people consider "easy" to be.. activate some GUI, navigate to correct pane, click a button or two, hide application/applet again. Takes all sorts
<michal__> !     restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michal__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cor> for example, setting up my InfraRed dongle with my Nokia was a nightmare. But thanks to the "UNIX way", and the ability to script tasks, it's a nightmare I only had to actually DO one time.
<davidscott> fiveteen years on windows, four month on linux. What i did on my life during fiveteen years? linux is a best of exploit system!
<cor> It's power, baby!
<madberry> Welcome to freedom
<davidscott> exactly! it's the word to use better <madberry> :)
<cor> Dolphin...    sftp://root@localhost/
<davidscott> whois <madberry>
<davidscott> whois madberry
<davidscott> ok other question, how can i read the informations on a user? with whois?
#kubuntu 2009-09-12
<madberry> you use /whois madberry
<davidscott> ok :) thanks the expert of irc :) i'm a real noob in irc ^^
<madberry> lol
<madberry> Time for a reboot just updated Karmic
<e370> who's hacking facebook
<e370> these guys are idiots
<serprev_> quit
<cor> heh
<davidscott> how can i change color of foreground?
<fahad> i have ubuntu and yestarday installed KDE now i have programes of Kubuntu in my gnome , can i hide it just in gnome ?
<fahad> anybody here ?
<madberry> yes fahad?
<fahad> madberry:  i have ubuntu and yestarday installed KDE now i have programes of Kubuntu in my gnome , can i hide it just in gnome ?
<shadeslayer> fahad: nope
<fahad> ok can i uninstall KDE ?
<madberry> fahad as far as I know this iis not possible if you are done with Gnome all together you can remove the ubuntu-deskto by running "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" without quotes
<madberry> and in terminal lol
<fahad> aha
<fahad> thx man :)
<madberry> yw
<sunoracleadmin> madberry is the best he help me yesterday answering some kubuntu questions
<fahad> :)
<madberry> just doing my part for the community
<james9112> i am new at this what   do     i do?
<madberry> james9112 what do you do with what?
<fahad> madberry : thats why i love linux bcz we are community
<james9112> i  need to find drivers for my AiO3 all in one printer form Kodak
<madberry> !print | james9112
<ubottu> james9112: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lovre> hi all
<fahad> hi
<james9112> is this like IM on a standard computer
<madberry> printing a a complicated thing is some cases please refer to those pages they explain it all
<lovre> how can i play ASX stream? I tried opening it with Amarok, but it doesnt play. Neither with Audacious....
<james9112> Thank you for your assistance madberry
<madberry> james9112 yw
<james9112> I will try the locations for the drivers Thanks again
<madberry> updating to the new version of tweetdeck wish me luck lol
<sunoracleadmin> james9112>	nope its better to say this is irc and a support for kubuntu users
<madberry> Tweetdeck update looks nice
<lovre> can someone please help me by trying to play this stream, i dont know if its just me or it doesnt work: http://www.radiomaria.org/media/croatia-hq.asx
<madberry> lovre loading the stream hold on
<madberry> lovre try playing the stream in VLC
<lovre> madberry: so does it work?
<lovre> madberry: or not, i didnt understand
<lovre> madberry: ah, lol, you said hold on....
<sunoracleadmin> lol
<lovre> madberry: vlc didnt work..... :(
<madberry> lovre checking the VLC log right now
<lovre> madberry: ok thank you
<xtremeandrew> Can someone point me in an initial direction to install my USB Wireless LAN thingy?
<Guest51279> oi
<Irving> hello
<madberry> !network | xtremeandrew
<ubottu> xtremeandrew: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtremeandrew> awesome thanks
<xtremeandrew> but...I have Wireless via a pcmcia card..I want to install my USB WLAN card.  How do I do USB?
<madberry> lovre the log says VLC gets a 404 on http://eu.media.radiomaria.org:8000/mp3/cbr/32/croatia
<Irving> i am having trouble connecting to a wireless network, if someone could help it would be great
<madberry> Irving did you try the above link to the wiki?
<xtremeandrew> !network | Irving
<ubottu> Irving: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtremeandrew> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xtremeandrew> thanks for the self-help
<madberry> xtremeandrew what is the chipset what USB wireless device we need more info
<xtremeandrew> netgear WG111T
<madberry> !ndiswrapper | xtremeandrew
<ubottu> xtremeandrew: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<madberry> look at the ndiswrapper section as far as I know there are no linux drivers for that device
<xtremeandrew> ok, figures...thanks.
<Irving> hello
<madberry> yes Irving?
<Irving> i need some help with connecting kubuntu to my wireless network
<Irving> i am on a fresh install of kubuntu 9.04
<Irving> i added my network info, hit scan, selected my SSID, entered security
<sunoracleadmin> kubuntu;can actually work on most wireless devices out from the box right
<Irving> but it will not connect, and I can't find the connect button
<Irving> @sunoracleadmin it did work previous install
<madberry> sunoracleadmin: yes but check the hardware comp. list to be sure
<Irving> not even a week ago i had a fresh install from the same CD and it worked fine
<madberry> Irving: are you using the network manager?
<Irving> I didn't have to tinker with anything, plugged in my usb wireless card and it connected automagically
<Irving> it says Network Managemet
<Irving> in the task bar area, when I mousover it shows etho0: unavailable and wlan0: not connected
<madberry> Irving: the previous install was also 9.04?
<Irving> correct
<Irving> i do recall seeing a different network setup area before when it was working though
<sunoracleadmin> so you meant it worked before but now it stop working
<Irving> http://vizzzion.org/images/blog/networkmanager-kde4.png
<Irving> yes
<Irving> new install though
<Irving> i was trying to put windows on, had major problems, formatted everything, installed kubuntu 9.04 again
<Irving> the screenshot shows what I remember seeing, something similar to that with the bars on the networks (in my case only one, my wireless network)
<Irving> i don't have that now, just the box to the left on the screen shot
<madberry> Irving:  You need to finish the network setting to be able to connect
<Irving> what do you mean
<sunoracleadmin> wherein you have to supply an ssid and an ecryption key or a password
<Irving> i did do that
<madberry> Irving:  In the Image it says that you are connected to your default network
<Irving> the image isn't mine, i just googled that quick
<Irving> just to show what I can't find, that menu on the lower right showing the networks
<Irving> i remember seeing it before, when I was able to connect, now that doesn't come up
<Irving> I went through and entered all of my settings in the other box to the left but it doesn't connect
<sunoracleadmin> are you sure you have internet connection to your router
<Irving> yep, on it now on laptop via wireless
<madberry> Irving:  ah It seems that the wireless hardware isn't working right.  Open terminal and run "iwconfig" to determine if your wireless is working.
<sunoracleadmin> try that first irv
<vlada> hi
<Irving> ok ran it, various things come up that all say "no wireless extensions." except for wlan0
<vlada> I have a big problem with pre-9.10
<Irving> wlan0 says: IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:""
<vlada> I cant enter partitions manually
<Irving> Mode:Managed  Frequency 2.412Ghz
<vlada> anyone experienced that?
<madberry> viada: please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic prroblems
<Irving> Acess Point: Not-Associated
<Irving> Tx-Power=15 dBm
<Irving> Retry min limit: 7
<Irving> RTS thr:off
<madberry> Irving: now run "iwlist scanning" do any networks come up?
<Irving> Fragment thr=2352 B
<vlada> madberry: thanx
<Irving> yes it found my network
<madberry> vlada: yw
<madberry> Irving: Try restarting this sometimes works
<sunoracleadmin> brb guys,rebooting...
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend a "ToDo Manager"?
<Irving> ok will do, but I have tried this several times already
<Irving> rosco_y: like a to do list type thing?
<madberry> rosco_y: Kontact
<rosco_y> Irving: exactly
<rosco_y> madberry: is that a contact organizer?
<Irving> i know of a great site for it, tons of features on it was free when I used it a while back
<rosco_y> I need a todo list to keep me focused on my tasks
<Irving> http://www.goalsontrack.com/
<rosco_y> Irving: is it opensource?
<Irving> web based app, sends you reports on precentages and stuff
<Irving> idk
<madberry> rosco_y:  Yes but it also holds kmail, notes etc.
<Irving> i don't thinks so
<rosco_y> (not that I want to modify it, I just can't aford to pay for software right now :((
<Irving> no its free
<Irving> no software to download, just sign up for an account
<madberry> rosco_y: Open Kontact the todolist Icon is on the left
<Irving> and you can create projects, tasks within each project, when you would like to have it done by, etc
<rosco_y> madberry: Thank you, I'll give it a shot
<rosco_y> Irving: it does look very nice, it's sold as a service I see...
<rosco_y> $10 per month?
<Irving> oh ok sry, havn't used it in a while
<Irving> it used to be free, but that was a while ago sorry about that
<rosco_y> Irving: :) sokay--thanks in every case!
<Irving> np
<Irving> ok madberry i'm rebooted, still not connecting
<madberry> Irving: no list either?
<Irving> what do you mean no list?
<madberry> Irving:  in the plasmoid
<Irving> um
<Irving> im very new to this, not sure of all the terminology
<rosco_y> madberry: wow, I really like this Kontact
<rosco_y> Thanks for the tips!
<madberry> rosco_y:  Me too lol yw
<Irving> i have the network management icon in the task bar on the lower right
<madberry> Irving: No list?
<Irving> im not sure what you mean
<madberry> you should see a list of wireless networks when you right click on the icon
<Irving> when i right click the icon I get...
<Irving> Manage Connections, Network Management Settings, Panel Optioms, Remove this Network Management
<cor> Thunderbird can do it all with plugins, too.
<Irving> no list yet
<madberry> Irving: Did you hand edit the /etc/network/interface file?
<Irving> no
<Irving> that file contains only two lines for me
<Irving> auto lo
<Irving> iface lo inet loopback
<madberry> Irving:  that is correct hold on searching for an answer
<Irving> ok ty
<cor> what sort of connexion we setting up?
<cor> man:interfaces is where to start
<cor> in konqueror
<Irving> wireless connection
<cor> WPA?
<madberry> cor: Quick recap he's trying to connect to a wrieless network with knetwork manager but no networks sjhow up in the list of the plasmoid
<cor> iwlist scanning
<cor> in the shell
<madberry> gives a list of networks
<cor> I guess you need to be root. do sudo -i before starting all this stuff
<madberry> not for iwlist scanning
<cor> if the interface is up, it shows you all the available networks
<Irving> its wpa
<cor> first you need to get the interface up
<Irving> ok
<Irving> http://vizzzion.org/images/blog/networkmanager-kde4.png
<Irving> the thing on the rightside of that screenshot?
<madberry> he gets a list through iwlist but not in the plasmoid
<cor> I don't use any of the GUI network tools, so I'll be no help with that side of things
<madberry> I don't use it either I don't like the network managers
<Irving> is there a way I can connect through the terminal
<cor> sure
<cor> you simply add some lines to /etc/network/interfaces,. and then bring up the interface
<madberry> It's time for dinner here cor you want to pick it up?
<cor> well, I can try!
<madberry> cool
<Irving> thank for the help madberry, enjoy your dinner
<cor> Irving, see here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html
<Irving> ok
<madberry> Irving: yw I'll be back later if it doesn't work out
<cor> at least, keep it handy as a reference
<cor> There's a document I;ll need to locate, hidden deep inside your system, one moment
<cor> or two
<madberry> Irving: You could try this: http://madberry.org/2008/08/wireless-with-wpa_supplicant-easier-then-you-think/
<cor> aha! /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces
<madberry> okay off to dinner
<Irving> k bye madberry, thanks again
<cor> it has no WPA-specific examples, but it is an excellent reference to help you understand what's going on. Once you do, you can setup *any* network interface
<madberry> Irving: in your case the interface would be wlan0 in my article
<cor> The cool thing about the interfaces file is that as well as the ifup commands, you can do pre-up commands, and basically run any unix command-line as part of the ifup (interface up) process. In other words, no matter how complicate dthe setup is, you can store all the steps required in that one file, and they will be processed automatically by ifup
<cor> and post-up, and more
<madberry> okay really gone now lol
<cor> heh been there
<Irving> hmm
<Irving> madberries guide seems easy to follow, should I follow those steps?
<Irving> btw i looked through the network-interfaces
<Irving> seems interesting, so you can actually edit the interfaces file to custom setup the connection however you want it?
<Irving> ah, I can't do madberry's guide because I don't have wired connection to do the apt-get parts
<cor> sorry, got sidetracked there a second
<cor> the interfaces file is very powerful
<cor> how are you chatting?
<Irving> other computer
<cor> you could apt-get download and transfer over
<Irving> well this computer is vista not linux
<cor> here's a simple looking guide for WPA, skip past part 1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-debian-ubuntu-linux-wlan-wpa2-configuration.html
<cor> ahh i seee!
<cor> it's still doable!
<cor> but all you need is already on-board
<cor> Once you get the correct lines in there, you just do ifup wlan0 and wham!
<cor> thereafter, bootup does it automatically
<Irving> sounds good
<Irving> only problem is I am very new to linux
<Irving> so this is all very overwhelming haha
<cor> basically ifup -a, which is "all interfaces" (in whatever order you specify)
<cor> it is, you are right
<cor> it's a totally different way of doing things
<cor> Kubuntu. more than any other flavour of decent Linux, is Windows-like, but underneath all that, it's still Linux, and to take full advantage of that, you need to adopt, at least partially, a UNIX mindset
<cor> do you know how to access man pages?
<Irving> typing man:interface like i did before into knoqueror?
<cor> yes! excellent. these aren't for beginners, sadly, and they mostly expect you to *already* know what you are doing.
<cor> but once you know a wee bit, they start to become *extremely* useful
<cor> Do you know what a command-line is?
<Irving> terminal?
<cor> well, yeah, it could be in the terminal
<cor> basically, it's a"command" (usually a program, but often one of the built-in terminal (okay, "BASH") commands
<cor> followed by some arguments
<Irving> oh ok
<cor> foo-program --special-behaviour /path/to/my/file
<aj_444> The sound isn't working on kubuntu. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<cor> ^^ the program  ^^ a switch ^^ a file you want the program to do something to
<Irving> ok i see
<cor> parts 2 and 3 are optional
<cor> but that is a command, and any time anyhting happens anywhere on any computer, it's because some process or user or *something* sent a command-line to the system
<cor> it's the same on windows. but once you understand that *everything* that's going on was started and gets controlled this way, you can do all sorts of powerfully useful things
<Irving> yep one of the reasons I started tinkering with linux
<cor> you might have guessed, I'm a believer in folk understanding the fundamentals. cuz it saves you SO MUCH TIME, later
<Irving> that makes sense
<cor> really, I see folk wasting so much time messing around with stuff it would have taken a fraction of the time to UNDERSTAND, if only they'd read the manual, slowly!
<cor> it really does!
<cor> for example, I like Gilles Peterson
<cor> A dj on Radio 1, UK
<e370> i prefur smooth radio
<cor> On windows, I used to send firefox to the radio one site every wed night, and go listen
<cor> but usually I forgot
<cor> and sometimes I forgot and missed the entire show
<cor> On Linux, it's different
<e370> How do i install a netbookremix.img file onto a ssd card
<e370> sd i mean
<cor> I have a script that runs on a cron (aka "schedule"), that contact the bbc site, which tells anothe program to grab the stream, which tells another program to convert it and drop it into my Radio folder
<cor> and finally, tells another program to grab the playlist
<cor> But when I wake up Thursday, it's *just there*
<Irving> sounds cool
<cor> it is cool
<cor> it's power
<Irving> i'd love to learn more, and intend to
<cor> Tall those wasted minutes mount up
<cor> *all
<sunoracleadmin> cor: what a great script you got there
<cor> script?
<cor> oh right! the radio!
<cor> feck yeah!]
<cor> get_iplayer
<cor> it's available! go for it!
<cor> not mine. I just downloaded it
<cor> and cronned it up
<cor> There's a cgi back-end so you can index shows loacally in your browser, plugins for other networks, and much much more. check it out!
<cor> I got the entire Desparate Romantics 6-part on beautiful 720p HDTV
<Irving> you use bit torrent?
<cor> (automatically piped through ffmpeg on download, to switch out the container from flv to mp4, so me media players don't fart on it)
<cor> I do, yes, 24/7
<Irving> me too
<Irving> well usually
<Irving> in a fix right now, i boned my computer
<cor> one sec
<Irving> ok
<sunoracleadmin> thats cool boneing...
<cor> boned yer puter!?! you dirty sod!
<cor> which port?
<cor> lol
<Irving> haha
<Irving> i got a virus of some kind
<cor> WIndows?
<Irving> ran combo fix which helped me many times
<Irving> yes windows XP
<cor> GOD is telling you to switch 100% Linux
<cor> LISTEN TO GOD!
<Irving> i know right haha
<Irving> after running combo fix, computer never came back up
<cor> ouch
<Irving> and my XP cd is 5 hours away
<sunoracleadmin> got to catch some sleep nice meeting all here at the channel cya latr
<Irving> take care
<cor> maybe!
<Irving> someone i know got me a SP3 corporate disk image of xp
<Irving> that won't install for anything
<Irving> no XP cd to use my legit license
<Irving> and now no network connection for kubuntu :(
<Irving> fighiting a losing battle here lol
<cor> memory stick?
<cor> anyways, back to the interfaces
<cor> did you check out that page?
<Irving> i did try to put the contents of the SP3 image onto a thumb drive, that didn't get me anywhere though
<Irving> which page, I looked at a few of them you sent
<cor> I meant for transferring any stuff over. but there should be no need. just good config.
<cor> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-debian-ubuntu-linux-wlan-wpa2-configuration.html
<cor> instead of ra0, yours would likely be wlan0, I'd imagine
<Irving> yes thats what it is
<cor> The important thing is to set the correct ID and keys
<cor> I don't think you need pre-up commands for this, there should be native commands, but I'd try both
<Irving> auto ra0
<Irving> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<Irving> pre-up iwconfig ra0 mode managed
<Irving> pre-up ifconfig ra0 up
<Irving> pre-up iwconfig ra0 essid nixcraft
<FloodBotK1> Irving: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Irving> pre-up iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPA2PSK
<Irving> hello?
<cor> woah!
<Irving> my fault
<cor> any more than 3 lines, use pastebin
<Irving> i was just going to verify which section i should be dealing with
<cor> you are on the right track, yes
<Irving> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269494/
<Irving> so i would replace ra0 with wlan0
<cor> My point was, that guide exclusively uses pre-up commands, but that should not be necessary. For examplepre-up iwconfig wlan0 essid "foo" is the same as..
<Irving> and then contiune through the settings with my ssid and such
<cor> wireless-essid foo
<cor> yes, that's about the size of it
<cor> then save the file and do ..
<cor> ifup wlan0
<cor> InterFace UP
<cor> not that second line, that's me exaplaining the first
<Irving> ok, what about the auto lo, iface lo inet loopback that is already in the interfaces file
<fahad> hello again i installed blender in my ubuntu its not working good my brother has mac OS its working very good :(  , what can i do ??
<fahad> ?
<Irving> idk where they went fahad
<Irving> id help you but, I have very little knowledge of linux
<fahad> ok anybody else ?
<Irving> if your still here cor, i added that bit to the interfaces file but it wouldn't let me save it
<cor> yo!
<cor> no save? how you editing?
<Irving> opened file by clicking, opened with Kate
<cor> i see
<cor> you need to edit as root
<cor> the easiest way is to open the folder as root in Dolphin
<cor> then you can work with it, edit it, whatever, as a root user, all transparently
<cor> or else use mc
<cor> sudo mc
<cor> assuming mc is installed. if not, do..
<cor> sudo aptitude -y install mc
<cor> still there?
<Irving> yep sry people IMing me
<cor> afaik, you can only open a folder as root in Dolhin if you have a proper root user setup on your machine, with a password and such. I'm not certain because I don't have machine's setup without a root password for more than a few minutes during intial install
<cor> but it's easy to do
<Irving> hmm i have a login password
<cor> sudo passwd root
<Irving> i did open from dolphin, but it opened in kate
<cor> first enter your regular admin password
<cor> THEN
<cor> enter your desired root password
<cor> then repeat it
<cor> THEN you have a root account with a proper login, and folk can't boot your machine directly into recovery mode and take over your system!
<Irving> passwd: password updaed succesfully
<cor> kewl
<Irving> so do i hae to re login now
<cor> n ow, in dolphin address bar (I assume you know how to get to that)..
<cor> sftp://root@localhost/
<cor> you get a login window, user user: root, password: your new root password
<cor> so far so good?
<Irving> i put that into the bar in dolphin it says Unknown error unexpected SFTP error: 8
<cor> do you have an ssh server running?
<cor> oh feck! that's something that probably need to be installed on a vanilla Kubunto FOR SOME OBSCURE REASON!!!!!!!
<cor> openssl-server
<Irving> ??
<cor> You can download .deb packages and transfer over, or if you have the DVD version ,it's probably on there.
<Irving> i just have the 9.04 install cd from the website, nothing eles installed
<cor> not a problem, there are other ways to edit the file as root, for now
<cor> #install that stuff later
<Irving> ok
<cor> in a shell..
<cor> sudo kate
<cor> now you have a ROOT copy of kate running.. BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!
<cor> root user can do *anything*
<cor> pretty much, which means delete the wrong file and it's game over
<cor> anyways, in rootkate, open /etc/network/interfaces, and copy over your edited text from regularkate
<cor> triple-check it for errors, and then save. quit rootkate
<Irving> got a bunch of errors when i put in sudo kate
<Irving> it did open however
<Irving> but now the terminal is showing errors
<Irving> i typed in /root/etc/network/interfaces/ and it says failed to open dir
<cor> ignore terminal
<Irving> ok
<cor> no type
<cor> Ctrl-O
<cor> open file
<cor>  /root/etc/network/interfaces/ is not a folder, it does not exist. /root/etc/network/interfaces <- no slash. is a FILE
<Irving> ok i got it opened
<Irving> ah that would explain it
<cor> kewl. copy, paste, check. save.
<Irving> how serious is this if the code is not right
<Irving> cause im not positive of any of it
<cor> not serious, unless you do pre-up <stupid command>
<cor> stupid like rm -rf /
<Irving> well i do have some pre-up as the tutorial metnioned
<cor> cuz ifup will just do your pre-up commands as0is
<cor> but no ifconfig command is gonna wreck anything
<Irving> ok so how do i remove them, can I just delete the pre-up in front of the iwconfig
<cor> you just do ifdown wlan0 and try again
<cor> remove what?
<Irving> the pre-up part of the code
<cor> no need
<Irving> can i just delete, or do i have to change any other part
<cor> unless you have inserted some other crazy commands that need deleting
<Irving> pre-up iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<Irving> can i just remove pre-up
<cor> earlier, I meant that some of those pre-up commands don't need to be pre-up commands, you could use the (shorter, simpler) built-in ifup commands
<cor> NO
<cor> but you can REPLACE them with built-in commands
<cor> if you know which commands correspond to which. I gave an example, earlier
<cor> try it all pre-up first. if it work, miracle! then you can try replacing them one at a time
<Irving> but it wont cause me harm
<cor> commenting out the pre-up version , and inserting the non-legacy version in its place. But seriously, if it works, you just leave it alone and be happy.
<Irving> cause there are a bunch of pre-up
<cor> not at all
<cor> UNLESS THEY ARE STUPID COMMANDS
<cor> like I said
<Irving> ok i think im ready to save this
<cor> but if it's just regular ifconfig and stuff, not a problem, no
<Irving> oh ok
<Irving> ill run it as is and see what happens
<cor> point I'm tryiong to make is..
<Irving> oh, do i need to get rid of auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<cor> if you fuck up and put some *other* command in ther *by mistake* ifup will run it AS ROOT
<cor> NO! leave them alone
<cor> you begin a whole new stanza for the wifi
<cor> ifup brings them up in order, see. local, ethernet, wifi (usually) always lo first, though
<Irving> ah ok
<cor> for example
<cor> let's say you have a shutdown script in /usr/local/bin
<cor> for quick typing, you name it "s"
<cor> when editing your interfaces file, you save it (Ctrl-C), but your finger didn't quite hit the control key. so now there's an extra "s" in that script
<cor> or some othter script
<cor> you can see where I'm heading with this
<cor> Some of the UNIC commands (programs) have very small names, and this is why any command you enter as root, or script that needs to be saved as root must be triple-checked before saving.
<cor> *UNIX
<Irving> ah i see
<Irving> should i use the command now that they give to reset the networks
<cor> The extra couple of seconds spent developing this good habit could save you potentially days and weeks of future downtime, as well as lost work.
<cor> what is it?
<cor> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cor> that should work
<Irving> yes thats the one
<cor> if you have that stuff installed (yeah, probably) then start with that
<Irving> i have the terminal open for a while now
<cor> keep it open!
<Irving> i see now how all the programs run commands through
<cor> always handy
<Irving> makes a lot of sense
<cor> if you are going to need to do lots of root commands, doing sudo command gets boring. instead, do..
<cor> sudo -i
<cor> then you get root and stay there
<cor> when you are messing around with networking, it saves lots of time
<cor> all networking commands need to be done as root, pretty much
<cor> all the good stuff, anyway
<Irving> no dice, got: Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<Irving> wlan0 no private ioctls
<Irving> failed to bring up wlan0
<cor> I have no idea what that means
<cor> do: ifdown -a
<cor> as root
<cor> all comands from here, as root!
<cor> then do: ifup -a
<cor> we should get better error messages
<cor> try: ifup -va
<cor> it possibly has a verbose mode
<Irving> ok it did
<Irving> sudo ifdown -a
<cor> did what?
<Irving> *i did
<Irving> then i did the network restart command again
<cor> sudo -i
<Irving> this time it says
<Irving> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<cor> nonono
<Irving> idup: failed to open sate file ... (same as other one)
<cor> forget that network restart thing
<cor> sudo ifdown -a
<cor> sudo ifup -a
<cor> NOW what does it say?
<Irving> ok i did sudo ifdown -a
<Irving> nothing happened
<Irving> sudo ifup -a
<Irving> i got the original error
<cor> that just stops them all
<Irving> wlan0 no private ioctls
<Irving> failed to bring up wlan0
<cor> what do you get when you do: sudo iwconfig wlan0
<cor> anything?
<cor> has your ESSID been associated?
<cor> and pastebin your interfaces file as-is
<Irving> it does have my correct ESSID
<Irving> hmmm
<cor> I'm windering if the network manager is interfering here. I always uninstall that stuff first
<Irving> should I do that?
<cor> maybe google a bit. I'll brb
<Irving> ok
<cor> maybe you can simply disable network manager in the meantime
<cor> can it not be done from the panel somewhere?
<Irving> i don't know
<cor> is there an applet?
<Irving> idk
<cor> look for a checkbox to disable networking
<Irving> if i click remove this network management
<cor> where is that?
<Irving> right click on the taskbar icon
<cor> nah
<cor> that just removes the applet from the panel
<cor> did you pastebin your interfaces file?
<ubuntu> i like
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<cor> another command to use all the time (with iwconfig wlan0) is: ifconfig wlan0
<Irving> lol ubuntu
 * cor agrees with cor
<Irving> what is the difference
<ubuntu> :)
<cor> try em both and see!
<Irving> ok
<ubuntu> just installed it
<ubuntu> on my imac
<ubuntu> so pretty
<cor> or make a script that does both, call it "ifiw"
<cor> ubuntu on imac. nize
<Irving> ah ok i see
<cor> ifconfig --help
<Irving> im considering using ubuntu instead if I can't get this fixed
<cor> iwconfig --help
<cor> you can set all sorts
<ubuntu> correction
<Irving> ok isee the difference now between the two
<ubuntu> im running kubuntu
<ubuntu> ;)
<cor> with the right drivers, you can even exceed legal power levels and really SCAN
<cor> My old Acer can see for MILES! ;o)
<ubuntu> o ya cor?
<ubuntu> got a reference site on how to do thsi?
<cor> yeah, backtrack
<Irving> haha sounds like fun
<cor> as well as the BT4 disc, they do criver patches for all the main chipsets
<cor> *driver
<cor> switch to monitor mode, the works.
<ubuntu> ill have to look for this
<ubuntu> sounds fun
<cor> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<cor> Stick it on a USB stick or spare partition, handy.
<cor> But even without special drivers, you can still do cool stuff like fake your WiFi's hardware MAC
<cor> note: if you live close to a hospital/police/military base, boosting your WiFi levels might not be clever.
<cor> But if you are in the middle of an urban sprawl, say hello to a whole new world of WiFi!
<cor> Just don't get yer balls too close to the screen
<cor> lol
<cor> actually, WiFi radiation is miniscule compared to loads of other forms of radiation we've evolved to withstand
<cor> still a good gag, though
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> man
<cor> That's the truly great thing about Linux, ant free OS. All those limits, all that stuff is software.
<ubuntu> i love ubuntu in most any flavor
<cor> there is a list somewhere says UK = 10dB, or whatever
<ubuntu> but running this on a 24 inch imac
<ubuntu> is really nice
<cor> and there you have it, the source code, and a compiler. Feck them!
<Irving> lol @ getting balls to close to screen
<cor> 24"! that's absurb!
<cor> Yum!
<Irving> im loving the lack of limits in linux
<ubuntu> lol
<Irving> yes, nice screen size bud
<ubuntu> my job gave me this thing
<cor> NO LIMITS!
<ubuntu> its a 24 inch core 2
<ubuntu> 4 gigs of ram
<ubuntu> its a nice box
<cor> sorree, I just felt the need to shout that!
<Irving> im on 20" widescreen, need to upgrade soon
<cor> och, smaller screens, you just move em closer!
<cor> be nice to have a real huge screen for movies, though
<cor> in fact, for everything!
<MAC-Kubuntu> ;)
<iMAC-Kubuntu> ;)
<aj_444> My volume doesn't work, and yes, I've checked, its not on mute.
<cor> I'd like to compute from 12 feet!
<cor> aj_444, hidden sliders?
<iMAC-Kubuntu> ehh - who needs sound
<iMAC-Kubuntu> so overrated
<aj_444> cor: er.. whats that?
<cor> right-click and select "channels"
<aj_444> iMAC-Kubuntu: I'm guessing that was sarcasm?
<cor> or in a shell, do: alsamixer
<iMAC-Kubuntu> yes aj_444 ;)  sorry!
<cor> ensure you have everything un/checked that needs to be
<aj_444> cor: what needs to be checked?
<cor> my sound card, for example, has a weird switch, with a weird name. but turn that thing off, and WHAM! no sound.
<cor> no idea!
<cor> right arrow right past the screen in alsamixer, there is always more sliders!
<cor> keep going
<cor> tab to switch to recording mixer, tab again for all
<aj_444> cor: I went to that channels list under the sound.. and it was set to master? do I need to change that?
<cor> "M" to switch stuff on and off
<cor> aj_444, I don't understand that question
<cor> what program are you in? for a start
<aj_444> I right clicked on that little sound icon
<Irving> ill be back in a bit, if your still on cor maybe you could help me through the rest of getting my network goin
<aj_444> on the taskbar?
<aj_444> hit master channels
<cor> np Irving
<cor> in the KDE kmix?
<aj_444> yeah.
<cor> right. just enable ALL the channels
<cor> then back in the mixer itself, play around.
<cor> if no dice, head to system settings > Multimedia
<aj_444> Ha!  Got it working.
<aj_444> thanks.
<cor> TADA!
<cor> ;o)
<sadrolla> hi , i can not print my desktop on kde 4.3.1 on ubuntu 9.0.4 , pllz help me
<cor> you can print your desktop? cool!
 * cor tries that
<cor> How do you do that?
<sadrolla> i press key Alt+Print Screen , Ctrl+Prin... , no open any things
<sadrolla> i open gimp an paste on into
<sadrolla> and nothings
<sadrolla> cor: can you help me ?
<cor> Have you checked your global hotkeys?
<cor> ensure the KWin gotkey for print screen is what you expect it to be
<cor> *hotkey
<webbb82> what is the differance between opengl and xrender
<cor> xr = software
<cor> nite dudes
<shavelle> test
<webbb82> cor what do u mean by xrender = software
<webbb82> xrender is so much fAster
<DaemonFC> it would be nice if Kubuntu used dmix by default
<DaemonFC> I know I can't be the first person to have said that
<Irving> are you here stil cor?
<webbb82> how do i get dmix
<DaemonFC> webbb82, I emailed myself the link, let me fish it out
<DaemonFC> http://buglandia.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-software-audio-mixing-in-ubuntu.html
<DaemonFC> unless you go out and buy a $100 dedicated sound card with hardware mixing, Kubuntu will make you play the "What the #$%@ has a lock on ALSA!?!?" game
<DaemonFC> dmix fixes that
<webbb82> ok   how would it run on a netbook   thats why xrender is good for me
<webbb82> when ever i try to add open desktop   it will crash plasma desktop
<el> I changed my wireless card. Now on every boot udev renames the new interface to wlan1. Since the old card is not coming back, can I force the new interface to be called wlan0 again?
<DaemonFC> VLC keeps telling me I don't have an MPEG-4 AAC encoder
<nicolas> hello
<albertiko> HELLOOOO
<shadeslayer> albertiko: hello
<Vinleg> help! firefox wont open with error message "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser"
<Vinleg> what should i do?
<genii> Vinleg: firefox -safe-mode from konsole. This usually happens when an extension doesn't work in your upgraded firefox. The -safe-mode loads it without the addons
<Vinleg> it wont open, it still says the same thing
<genii> Vinleg: Did you logout or restart the computer since last set of upgrades?
<Vinleg> umm i upgraded the firefox using the KpackageKit, but it didnt ask to restart or anything, so i didnt
<genii> Vinleg: Try just logoff back to kdm screen and login to desktop again and try to start it after that. I'll still be here when you get back
<Vinleg> okay
 * genii makes more coffee
<harrison> Hi, I need some help getting a wacom tablet working with gimp
<harrison> Does anyone know of a guide or a site which has some documentation
<scm422> Greetings all! Anyone here help me out installing Frostwire or Limewire in Kubuntu 9.04?
<genii> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<genii> scm422: Please see the bot's link
<scm422> the bot's link?
<harrison> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<genii> !frostwire| scm422
<ubottu> scm422: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<scm422> ok thankyou!
<genii> harrison: I haven't yet set one up, so not much help there, sorry.
<genii> scm422: You're welcome
<James147> harrison: what version of ubuntu are you useing? i have jaunty and my wacom worked out the box for me (needed to set it up in gimp is all)
<Vinleg> hey back
<genii> Vinleg: Welcome back :)
<Vinleg> thanks for the help lol it's working now!
<James147> harrison: just need to enable the device in gimp, for some reason they disable it by default
<Vinleg> :) thanks
<harrison> James147: It is working out of the box, I just don't know how to set it up in gimp. Also I would like to be able to change the settings with the wacom tools things
<genii> Vinleg: You're welcome
<Vinleg> btw genii do you have msn?
<genii> Vinleg: Yes but never use it
<genii> Vinleg: The surest way to reach me is here
<Vinleg> ah lol, do you use any messenger?
<genii> Vinleg: Not really
<James147> harrison: in gimp - tools -> prefences -> imputdevices -> configure extended input devices
<harrison> James147:  Ah thanks for that. I didn't see that they were disabled
<James147> harrison: seleft the wacom from the device menu and enable it
<Vinleg> ah lol, anyway thanks again for the help, it was ridiculous, i feel like an idiot :P
<genii> :)
<harrison> James147:  Do you know if wacom tools works out of the box ? I wanted to change the active area on the tablet
<James147> harrison: not sure
<rosco_y> Does anyone know of an ASP.NET Channel?
<genii> rosco_y: Apparently theres an ##asp.net   channel here, though I've not been there
<zebaztian> when i plugin the earplugs
<zebaztian> there's still sound coming from the laptop speaker
<zebaztian> how do iget it to hush while playing onthe earplugs
<madberry> zebaztian: mute the front speakers
<James147> zebaztian: need to add a line similar to "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  where MODEL is the model of your laptop listed in some alsa configs, cant remember where through :S
<zebaztian> there's a sound the laptop emits when i plug or unplug the ac power chord i don't want it to do so
<zebaztian> i don't want to wake her up
<ubuntu_> Hello?
<genii> Welcome. If you have some question please just ask, hopefully someone will take up the answer
<ubuntu_> How to Install Adobe Flash Player For Konqueror 3.5.8?
<ubuntu_> In a Live sesion
<genii> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<genii> ubuntu_: Whether on livecd or embedded install it's the same
<James147> zebaztian: For full instructions for your sound problem - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems#Is%20ALSA%20using%20the%20correct%20model?
<ubuntu_> Wow! Really thanks :D
<madberry> !flash | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<madberry> oops to slow
 * genii slides madberry a coffee
<genii> ;)
<madberry> lol
<zebaztian> i am having trouble getting my w595 SE phone to connect to jaunty
<zebaztian> is there a way to load files onto it via bluetooth?
<James147> zebaztian: kdebluetooth (should load in systry by deafult if you have a bluetooh device)
<zebaztian> on hte phone or on the laptop?
<zebaztian> how do i check if ihave a device for bluetooth on the laptop
<James147> zebaztian: laptop,
<James147> zebaztian: if kdebluetooth dosent load by default i would say its doubtful, not sure how to check though
<madberry> !bluetooth | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zebaztian> hardy detected my phone mass storage connection
<zebaztian> jaunty doesnt
<zebaztian> what can i do without having to reinstall
<ayensis> I have a problem too. shiretoko crashs erverytime I try to maximize the window of  a video playing by the flashplayer.
<DaemonFC> KDE just DRM'd Last.FM
<DaemonFC> by enforcing their paywall with the version of Amarok released just now
<ayensis> like youtube.com
<DaemonFC> being locked out is one thing
<DaemonFC> voluntarily selling out your users is another
<ayensis> anybody having the same problem?
<James147> DaemonFC: you have a source for that statement? Would like to read it
<DaemonFC> yes
<DaemonFC> Amarok until today's upgrade let me connect to Last.FM
<DaemonFC> immediately following the "upgrade", it now asks me to pay Last.FM for a subscription
<DaemonFC> I fail to see how it worked, then immediately after the upgrade, like 5 seconds later, it's hitting me up for money
<DaemonFC> unless that's anything other than deliberate
<zebaztian> to open /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules what do i do? sudo kate?
<DaemonFC> is there a way to roll back packages in Kubuntu?
<James147> DaemonFC: what version of amarok?
<genii> zebaztian: kdesudo kate /etc/wherever
<DaemonFC> James147: 2.1.80 starts enforcing the paywall
<DaemonFC> earlier versions will play the streams just fine
<darthanubis> i have 2.1.1. where you get 2.1.8?
<ayensis> yeah, but I want the latest ff version.
<darthanubis> everyone should have that
<darthanubis> or add mozilla's ppa?
<James147> DaemonFC: How did you install it? nether my karmic or jaunty install are up to 2.1.80 yet :S
<ayensis> what do you mean with  "i have 2.1.1. where you get 2.1.8?" ??
<genii> DaemonFC , James147 ... some info on the DRM thing, seems it's on last.fm's side http://www.last.fm/group/Amarok+Users/forum/18538/_/517903
<DaemonFC> genii: It's not
<DaemonFC> I jsut signed in on my other PC that hasn't been upgraded to Amarok 2.1.80
<ayensis> shiretoko => version 3.5.3
<DaemonFC> it still plays Last.FM while 2.1.80 asks me for money
<James147> DaemonFC: From that like I see why they have done it, looks like last.fm is changing the way they work, requiring ppl to pay :( thus the latest amarok is preparing for this change
<DaemonFC> Banshee already has a patch which reswtores Last.FM access
<James147> DaemonFC: my guess is older version will have problems with last.fm when they change over to the new method, which is a real shame :(
<DaemonFC> they already changed to API 2.0 earlier this year
<DaemonFC> in April I think
<James147> DaemonFC:  http://blog.last.fm/2009/03/24/lastfm-radio-announcement  - should still be free in US, UK germany according that this
<zebaztian> help, i want to open /etc/udev/rules.d with privileges on the gui from the terminal, what do i have to type?
<DaemonFC> James147: I'm in the US
<DaemonFC> it's still blocking me
<genii> zebaztian: We went through this already.   kdesudo kate /etc/udev/filename        <-- substitute file name accordingly
<zebaztian> genii,  but what i want to open this time is the folder
<zebaztian> not the file
<zebaztian> i am on the gui
<zebaztian> i need to paste some files onto that folder
<zebaztian> but i don't have root privileges adn i don't know how to get them on the gui
<James147> DaemonFC: hmm, just upgraded looks llike i cant either (in uk), alhtough its not given me an error message yet, or asked me to pay
<genii> zebaztian: Same principle applies. kdesudo dolphin                   or so on
<DaemonFC> hmmm, parasiteware on Linux now
<DaemonFC> I'm used to this kind of crap tagging along in Windows Media Player
<James147> zebaztian: kdesudo GUIPROGRAM  will open GUIPROGRAM as root useing your local user password
<James147> DaemonFC: I hope, really really hope, that its cos its still beta and they just havent finished it yet (corsses fingers).... pity that dosent explain why it broke in the first place (new authentication methods to sopport payment maby?)
<DaemonFC> James147: they got greedy
<DaemonFC> I could have understood requiring third party clients to implement the "Buy this track" button
<DaemonFC> which is apparently where Last.FM's hangup was in the first place
<navetz> can someone help me fix my sound in flash? its weird, it was working periodically, then it stopped. Then I upgraded my alsa drivers to try to fix it but it did not help. Does anyone know what the issue might be?
<DaemonFC> navetz: You didn't try installing Pulseaudio did you?
<James147> DaemonFC: When did it ask you to subscribe? cant find that option anywhere or get it to give me one :S
<DaemonFC> James147: Add your station to the playlist and double click it
<James147> DaemonFC: ahh, in status bar :S,
<DaemonFC> isntead of starting the stream, it pops up a message in the bottom of the window
<DaemonFC> speaking of Amarok, fetching album art has been busted for weeks
<navetz> DaemonFC: It was installed by default for me
<navetz> DaemonFC: I have HAD intel and pulseaudio
<DaemonFC> navetz: I don't have anything polite to say about Pulseaudio
<navetz> DaemonFC: I have HAD intel and pulseaudio, had intel always fails. Before jaunty I would always have to recompile my sound drivers to get it to work
<DaemonFC> the words I have to say about it would get me kickbanned from this room
<DaemonFC> I avoid it and use dmix
<mostafa_> can anyone give me the link how to mount partitions manually with editing the fstab?
<navetz> DaemonFC: its the only thing thing that works for me :(
<navetz> DaemonFC: any idea why flash might not like it?
<DaemonFC> navetz: dmix works better for software mixing
<DaemonFC> unless you like redirecting audio streams to other computers and stuff you don't need Pulseaudio
<DaemonFC> Pulseaudio causes three problems for every one it fixes
<navetz> DaemonFC: err okay, is dmix a package?
<DaemonFC> no, it's built into ALSA
<DaemonFC> you just need to configure the system to use it
<DaemonFC> it's real easy
<navetz> in my system settings it only shows three options: HDA Intel - Pulseaudio - Esound
<DaemonFC> http://buglandia.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-software-audio-mixing-in-ubuntu.html
<DaemonFC> navetz: Ditch Pulseaudio and just put your sound card at the top of the Phonon lists
<DaemonFC> then configure the system to use dmix
<navetz> DaemonFC: hum i'm not to experienced with this. Where is the Phonon list?
<DaemonFC> navetz: Should be in the KDE control center under "Multimedia"
<DaemonFC> just highlight your sound card on every item in the "Playback" category and hit "Prefer" til it's on the top of all lists
<navetz> DaemonFC: thats where I am and I do have HAD Intel (my card I think) at the top of all the lists
<navetz> how do I configure dmix?
<navetz> is there a guide?
<DaemonFC> that link I posted says how to
<DaemonFC> paste the text it says to into your /etc/asound.conf in a text editor and save it
<navetz> ahh didn't notice that, thank you
<DaemonFC> then log out and in and it should be using it
<DaemonFC> you need to have administrator priveleges to edit that file though
<DaemonFC> so use "sudo kate /etc/asound.conf", paste that stuff in, and hit save
<DaemonFC> the file should be blank
<genii> kdesudo and not just sudo
<DaemonFC> I always start the text editor from the terminal, and I usually use Nano
<DaemonFC> that's why I said sudo, hehe
<DaemonFC> navetz: I'd suggest removing pulseaudio packages one at a time to make sure it doesn't rip out anything important along with it
<DaemonFC> nothing like accidentally removing half your system while trying to get rid of one annoying item
<DaemonFC> there's a couple Pulseaudio packages that some important parts of the KDE desktop depend on iirc
<DaemonFC> save for future reference though that if something wants to bring in Pulseaudio, that's your cue to run away
<DaemonFC> Pulseaudio tries to do "everything" a sound server can and gets it all jsut a little wrong
<DaemonFC> if all you need is sound mixing, you're best off getting a card that can do it in hardware, and failing that, using dmix
<DaemonFC> I wouldn't go out and spend $100 just for hardware mixing
<anfi_> moep
<DaemonFC> there's better upgrades you can get with that $100, like a nicer video card or more RAM
<navetz> DaemonFC: I have a laptop so i'm not sure if a sound upgrade will be the best option for me
<navetz> DaemonFC: this guide says to restart. Does that mean the sound server (and if so how) or the whole computer
<DaemonFC> navetz: logging out and in would probably do it
<DaemonFC> restarting the computer definitely will
<navetz> DaemonFC: alright thanks, i'm gonna give it a try
<navetz> humm okay
<navetz> flash is working, but its the first thing i opened
<Gamarok__> bonjour
<James147> DaemonFC: Trying to find out why last.fm stoped working for 2.1.80 in #amarok
<navetz> and now amarok and other sound does not work
<James147> DaemonFC: not much luck yet :(
<DaemonFC> James147: I wasn't thrilled about that
<DaemonFC> the Last.FM people could have been much more reaonable
<navetz> DaemonFC: it seems I can still only run one sound application at a time :9
<navetz> :(
<DaemonFC> hmmm
<mostafa_> I wanna write the command that copy the current address to other place what should I do?
<navetz> mostafa_: pwd > somefile
<navetz> that will write your address to a file called somefile
<mostafa_> navetz: can you give me an example dude?
<navetz> mostafa_: err I think I just did: the command pwd will give you the path to whatever folder you're in
<navetz> > will take the output and put it somewhere
<navetz> > somefile will take the result from pwd and put it in a new file called somefile
<James147> DaemonFC: had one person hint that is because amarok wont display last.fm's ads :S
<mostafa_> navetz: just a simple one for not wasting your time
<navetz> mostafa_: umm okay do this
<navetz> open a terminal
<navetz> (konsol_
<navetz> konsol **
<mostafa_> ok
<navetz> type cd ~
<mostafa_> ok
<navetz> then type pwd
<navetz> sorry
<FloodBotK1> navetz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navetz> echo pwd
<mostafa_> ok
<navetz> do you see your path?
<mostafa_> yeah
<navetz> get rid of echo I dunno what i was thinking. Now type: pwd >> FILE
<mostafa_> for example my file name is test
<navetz> okay so do pwd >> test
<mostafa_> in this address /media/volume/test
<mostafa_> then i should go to that address and type this
<mostafa_> ?
<navetz> okay,  pwd >> /media/volume/test
<navetz> you could also go to that address, whatever you like
<mostafa_> ok
<mostafa_> navetz: let me check
<shrey> is it necessage to install source code when we r installing from a PPA.
<navetz> mostafa_: okay
<mostafa_> navetz: I check it
<navetz> mostafa_: good?
<mostafa_> navetz: nothing happens when I type that command
<mostafa_> navetz: I go to the address and type pwd>>test
<mostafa_> but nothing happend
<navetz> mostafa_: did you look in the file called test?
<mostafa_> navetz: no you mean it copies sth in that file?
<navetz> what is sth?
<mostafa_> navetz: sth=something yeah it copies the address
<mostafa_> ;)
<mostafa_> ok then how to copy?
<navetz> copy what?
<mostafa_> navetz: I mean for example I want "test" file in this address /media/voume2/copy
<mostafa_> navetz: and all of this procedure should be done by command
<navetz> mostafa_: cp /media/volume/test /media/volume2/copy
<mostafa_> navetz: excuse me dude but I want to do this with a script then how could I know the address of "test"?
<mostafa_> navetz: let me told you the situation
<mostafa_> navetz: I have a file in a folder then I want to write a script that copies that file to a defined folder
<mostafa_> navetz: but the folder that contain the script and the file may be copied to somewhere else and so I lost the address of "test" file
<mostafa_> navetz: is it clear?
<James147> mostafa_: why do you need the address? why not just use cp?
<mostafa_> James147: if I use cp I need the source and the dest address
<mostafa_> James147: the desti address is good and having no problem with that
<mostafa_> James147: but the source is a little hard to define because if you copy the folder to somewhere else how could I know the address and put that address into the cp command?
<James147> mostafa_: cp ./FILE /path/to/dest    ./ means current directory
<James147> mostafa_: so wherever you are currently located the file FILE will be moved to the dest
<mostafa_> James147: really? thank you very much
<mostafa_> ;)
<mostafa_> James147: just let me check
<James147> mostafa_: ~/ is also useful, it means the current users home directory (ie for me ~/ is like /home/james/
<mostafa_> James147: thanx I know this and I also use the ./ for my programs but I don't know what the real meaning of ./ is :D I think ./ means executable application
<mostafa_> :D
<mostafa_> James147: very nice thank you ;)
<James147> mostafa_: no, it can be used anywhere to mean current directory, most the time it is ignored for files since if the path of the file dosent start with / it is takeen to mean a relitive path
<mostafa_> navetz: thank you too for your good response
<James147> mostafa_: also ../ means parent directory
<mostafa_> James147: can you give me an example for parent dir?
<James147> mostafa_: if i am in say, /home/james/documents   and i do cd ../  (cd is change directory) i would end up in /home/james
<mostafa_> James147: if you type "cd .." it does the work
<James147> mostafa_: if i did cd ../../ from /home/james/documents  i would end up in /home
<James147> mostafa_: but the / is needed if you want to access a file or folder
<James147> mostafa_: ie from /home/james/documents  i can do cd ../music  and end up in /home/james/music
<mostafa_> James147: very good really thank you for the second and third usage you just told me
<James147> mostafa_: the difference between . and ./ is the same difference beween writing /home and /home/
<James147> mostafa_: . and .. are treated like existing directory as far as i know (things like ls -a will list . and ..) and so can be used like directorys
<mostafa_> James147: yeah you're right
<mostafa_> James147: how could I type "space" in the command line
<mostafa_> ?
<James147> mostafa_: you mean in paths?
<mostafa_> James147: yeah, my folder name is for example "test test"?
<James147> mostafa_: you can escape spaces with \ (backslash)  ie cd ~/Folder\ with\ spaces
<mostafa_> James147: thanks ;)
<James147> mostafa_:  or include the path in quotes ie cd "~/Folder with spaces"
<mostafa_> James147: cool
<mostafa_> James147: I wanna write this command "sudo shutdown -r now" and ofcourse before doing that I want to ask the user to do this or not how could I do that?
<anfi_> Wer weiss wie man Online demonstriert?
<anfi_> fck
<James147> mostafa_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269632/  -< simple script asking the user a yes no question
<genii> !de | anfi_
<ubottu> anfi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anfi_> thanky bot!
<mostafa_> James147: very nice of you man you are so generous I appreciate you be lucky in your life :-*
<mostafa_> James147: how could I make 2 folders in a specified address for example ~/Document?
<shrey> hey when i press ctrl+alt+f1 i m in konsole mode. But how to come back to KDE mode ?
<James147> mostafa_: A better version of the above script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269644/
<James147> mostafa_: mkdir DIR  makes a directory called DIR
<navetz> does anyone here know how to get my audio in jaunty working with multiple applications?
<navetz> when I run amarok i can't use flash
<navetz> when i use flash
<navetz> i cant use amarok or any other system sounds
<James147> mostafa_: eg mkdir ~/Documents/NewFolder
<mostafa_> James147: you are right but I want to make two DIR
<James147> shrey: alt + ctrl + F7
<shrey> Karmic is Gnome or KDE ? i m using Kubuntu KDE so should i switch to Karmic, if yes than why?
<James147> mostafa_: then run mkdir twice
<shrey> James147: Thanks.
<mostafa_> James147: no way to run it once
<James147> mostafa_: not that i am aware of, is there any reason you cannot run it twice?
<James147> shrey: Dont switch to karmic unless you want to test/ debug/ develop under it or just want to run the lasest (and buggy/crash prone software)
<mostafa_> James147: no as a matter of fact I cd to the directory and type this command
<mostafa_> James147: "mkdir test1 test2 test3" and it does me the work
<shrey> James147: thanks...than i think i m gud with Kubuntu.
<James147> shrey:  and karmic has both KDE4.3.1 and Gnome (like all version of ubuntu/kubuntu) kubuntu comes with kde by default and ubuntu comes with gnome by default
<mostafa_> James147: but I want to do this work just by one command line
<mostafa_> James147: and of course thanks for your updated version
<mostafa_> ;)
<MadAGu> goodmorning guys i have a question: i can't click youtube buttons when i have kde+compiz activated... anyone knows anything?
<James147> mostafa_:  you are right, mkdir test1 test2 test3   dose work
<mostafa_> James147: np ;) ok  now is there any way to make these DIRs just by one command in the specified address?
<James147> mostafa_: mkdir test1 test2 test3      <- either prefix them with the path or do cd path beforehand (or run it form the working directory)
<mostafa_> James147: thnx I think cd is the best way
<mostafa_> :D
<mostafa_> James147: in your updated version if the user answer yes "y" then I want to restart  ie. "sudo shutdown -r now"
<mostafa_> James147: then just add this command
<mostafa_> between the echo and break?
<mostafa_> James147: am I right?
<James147> mostafa_: yes
<mostafa_> James147: thnx
<James147> mostafa_: you may want to replace break with exit 0  (exits th script) if there is nothing else to be done
<James147> mostafa_: and remember you can change the echo commands to represnt what is actually happening or remove them
<mostafa_> James147: yeah really thank you
<James147> mostafa_:  no problem
<mostafa_> James147: when I type this command "sudo cat test>>/etc/fstab"it syas permission denied what is my problem?
<david_> hi there. i have courier installed and was wondering what (if anything) else id need to get "push email" working?
<david_> or is imapd enough?
<James147> mostafa_: cant append to /etc/fstab  not sure why have to edit it useing and editor like nano vim or kate
<mostafa_> James147: how could I change that via script?
<James147> mostafa_: may i ask... what is this script ment to be doing?
<mostafa_> James147: this is the real script
<mostafa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269661/
<mostafa_> James147: now you know what I am doing?
<mostafa_> :D
<James147> mostafa_: trying to mount a partition?
<mostafa_> yeah
<James147> mostafa_: is it a fixed partition?
<mostafa_> James147: as a matter of fact my NTFS partitions does not work in Karmic and I must mount them manually
<James147> mostafa_: why dont you just add the line to /etc/fstab?
<James147> mostafa_: there is no need for a script to edit /etc/fstab every time you want to mount
<mostafa_> James147: np but I want to do this concatination by command
<mostafa_> James147: yeah you are right but I need the script to do not to do it manually
<James147> mostafa_: all you really need to do is edit /etc/fstab once and add the drive you want to mount to it, create the directorys to mount to once
<James147> mostafa_: you can add the option noauto  to drives in /etc/fstab to stop them being mounted at boot and by sudo mount -a
<James147> mostafa_: then you just have to type sudo mount /media/Windows   or sudo mount /dev/sdXX (where /dev/sdXX is the drive) and you can combine noauto with user to allow users to mount and unmount the drive
<mostafa_> James147: very nice thanks.
<mostafa_> James147: it means that there is no way to change /etc/fstab via command?
<James147> mostafa_: sudo nano /etc/fstab  open the nano editor (a command line text editor)
<James147> mostafa_: but kdesudo kate /etc/fstab  is easier to use
<mostafa_> James147: yeah I used kate
<mostafa_> James147: but I want to attach a text file that lists our partitions to /etc/fstab
<James147> mostafa_: copy and paste? (you can copy and paste in konsole with ctrl+shift+c/v)
<mostafa_> James147: yeah I know but I don't want to do anything because I must do it in a way that no one can watch my doings
<mostafa_> this is my file to concat to /etc/fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269667/
<mostafa_> James147: I have to do it in such way
<smog88> #thegossip
<James147> mostafa_: makes no sence to me :S dont seen the need to hide that data and i know of no way to do it with /etc/fstab
<James147> mostafa_: but you can create a script to just mount them when you want to
<James147> mostafa_: rather then editing /etc/fstab just use the mount sommand
<mostafa_> James147: thanks dude you are so patient to bear my questions you are a good man
<James147> mostafa_: no problem
<mostafa_> James147: but anyhow you don't answer my private question :D
<James147> mostafa_: there was a private question?
<mostafa_> what is your IRC software?
<James147> mostafa_: quassel
<mostafa_> James147: :-o Me 2. then how don't you get my private messages?
<James147> mostafa_: dont know
<mostafa_> James147: from the nicks column in Quassel pick my nick out and double click on it then type sth for me
<James147> mostafa_: isent there :S
<apparle> I got a message something like 'compositing was too low and has been suspended' now all the desktop effects off....how to turn them on
<madberry> alt+shift+f12
<apparle> madberry: but its not working....nothing happens
<madberry> your screen desn't go black?
<apparle> madberry: nothing happens
<madberry> try a reboot
<apparle> madberry: I know reboor works but isn't there any direct way
<madberry> alt+shift+f12 is the only way to do it from the desktop.
<madberry> !compiz | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<madberry> there you will find the answer
<madberry> back to cloak mode
<James147> apparle: i think there is a button in system settings under display where you can toggle it on
<James147> apparle: sorry, desktop
<darkwizard> Hi
<apparle> James147: you mean the 'enable desktop effects'
<James147> apparle: in kde4.3 where is suspend compositing button (and resume if suspended)
<darkwizard> 	
<darkwizard> how to disable kubuntu kwin?
<James147> apparle: not sure about eairler version
<darkwizard> 	
<darkwizard> how to disable kubuntu kwin?
<FloodBotK1> darkwizard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apparle> James147: ok
<apparle> darkwizard: goto System settings>Desktop>and remove enable desktop effects tick mark
<apparle> how to solve this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269684/
<apparle> madberry: found nothing on the lik
<Peace-> guys for automatic audio preview
<Peace-> what should i modify ?
<Peace-> on the file manager i mean
<gintulis> laba diena
<ianharper> hi were is the pakage manager in kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> It's called KPackageKit
<ianharper> cool thanks
<ianharper> do i download things that say install for ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Should be in the System menu as Software Management
<Dragnslcr> Yes, you can install Gnome programs
<ianharper> cool
<DaemonFC> you *can* install GNOME applications, but it's sloppy sometimes and brings in a whole bunch of GNOME packages
<DaemonFC> Firefox brings in all kinds of weird stuff
<frustphil> hi, is there a koffice 2.1 ppa package for karmic?
<martijn81> how do i get my computer icons on my desktop under kde4?
<martijn81> nobody?
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah>  i have downloaded google earth 5 but not able to install it .....i get error md5 checksums..your help pls
<maximouse> Hello - I am trying to use kmobile tools to connect to a blackberry - the documentation didnt install (sure I did something wrong here) but when I went online I couldn't find what I was looking for either - can someone point me in the right direction please
<nasrullah> hoaw to install google earth 5
<zebaztian> hey, when i plug or unplug the ac from and to my laptop there's a notice and it has a sound, i wish it not to emit that sound, how can i best alter this?
<da> #autism
<ikonia> da: ?
<peterr> hi
<genii> Welcome
<peterr> can't find an answer to my question on the web
<peterr> so tought I'd try here
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peterr> ok
<peterr> sorry
<peterr> how do I find out what wifi card (wifi adapter) i have in my laptop?
<genii> peterr: Usually the details will be in the result of the command: lspci       or: lsusb     (depending on the type of card)
<genii> peterr: (these are commands you type inside Konsole )
<peterr> genii: thanks. I have tried your suggestions, but the information is not clear for me. What I want to know is whether it is 802.11b/g WLAN or (doubtful) 802.11n
<peterr>  I want to know is whether it is 802.11b/g WLAN or (doubtful) 802.11n
<genii> peterr: You can also get much more extensive info from the result of:  sudo lshw -C network
<peterr> genii: ok
<shadeslayer> peterr: what card?
<ikonia> peterr: only a few intel cards have n compatability and it's weak support to be honest
<da> does anyone here, know me?
<peterr> shadeslayer: genii: thank you. solved
<peterr> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> da: what do you want ?
<shadeslayer> hes gone
<geronimo_> Hello everybody, I need some wlan help
<geronimo_> Got an asus  pro 79io, don't know what card there is in it
<peterr> just ask, don't ask to ask - that's what i have been told
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: see the o/p of lspci
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: for the card no. that is
<geronimo_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless NetworkAdapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<geronimo_> hm, atheros
<geronimo_> I tried to load the ath_pci module through modprobe, but I guess that didn't help
<shadeslayer> lets see...
<shadeslayer> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: ^^
<peterr> my card is gb enabled, and i want to bye an N router. it will work on g protocol, i know. the price is similar. should i decide to bye a g router anyway?
<geronimo_> shadeslayer: thanks, does this ndiswrapper stuff still work? Like using the windows inf files?
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: if its in the wiki,probably
<geronimo_> the specific chip is not in the wiki
<genii> peterr: If you can get an N router for comparable cost then later you can always find some N card which might work with it also, is my take
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: whats the problem you are facing?
<geronimo_> the device does not appear
<peterr> genii: ok. My problem is whether there are some obvious problems i may encounter with an N router and so should simply choose a G one
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: ok,thats easy : sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<peterr> perhaps N will make my life harder, or will it not?
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: then run the same command with down replaced by up (assuming wlan0 is the wifi card)
<genii> peterr: I'm using a Draft N DLink here and it just uses whichever protocol it finds your card can use (b,g, whatever)
<geronimo_> shadeslayer: no device called wlan0
<geronimo_> shadeslayer: only eth0, ung and lo
<shadeslayer> geronimo_: see the o/p of ifconfig for the card name
<peterr> genii: ok. I am thinking  about  Linksys
<shadeslayer> what could ung be
<geronimo_> ifconfig -a shows a pan0 interface
<shadeslayer> thats probably bluetooth
<geronimo_> I don't think so, I've got a dongle shipped with it, like usb-dongle
<genii> peterr: Linksys/Cisco makes pretty good stuff, I'd feel comfortable getting an N version
<shadeslayer> oh... try all the devices in ifconfig and see if any of them works
<peterr> genii: thank you
<genii> peterr: You're welcome
<peterr> bye everyone
<shadeslayer> bye
<peterr> have a nice one
<geronimo_> shadeslayer: I can put it "up" the pan0 one
<geronimo_> shadeslayer: but the iwconfig tells me that pan0 has no wireless extensions
<genii> pan0 is usually an ad-hoc type network connection it makes with bluetooth
<geronimo_> the wireless led doesn't work either
<geronimo_> but I guess it's part of the driver problem
<robin0800> ​try lspci to find the card
<Zoinhodeboa> como faço para procurar novos canais
<shadeslayer> robin0800: we already have the card,its an atheros
<geronimo_> robin0800: I found the card, but there is not much information on the net
<geronimo_> robin0800: it' a 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<robin0800> geronimo_: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=linux+atheros&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<geronimo_> just found a thread in the ubuntu forum
<genii> geronimo_: The vendor:device code returned from using   lspci -nn      can also be useful for googling
<geronimo_> sorry everybody ksnapshot repeatedly opened itself 100 times, had to kill kdm
<ahmos> hi , i wanna remove dragon player but it asks me to remove kubuntu desktop too for dependencies , so how to safely remove it
<phh> ahmos: no way
<ahmos> oh
<ahmos> bizzare
<phh> ahmos: it's stupid to remove dragon player anyway for safe utilisation
<ahmos> it don't work correctly so i wanted to reinstall it
<phh> reinstall is almost never a solution ...
<phh> ahmos: what's your troubles ?
<ahmos> i get this from terminal while trying to play a video QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<martijn81> how do i get webkit in konqueror running?
<phh> ahmos: doesn't really seems to be an error
<phh> martijn81: you just can't
<ahmos> so what to do
<martijn81> phh: what is this package webkitkde then for?
<phh> ahmos: it just won't start ?
<phh> martijn81: juste a Q&D hack
<phh> -e
<ahmos> it starts but whith a transparent window
<phh> and for proper applications using kparts
<martijn81> which means?
<phh> martijn81: many features won't work
<martijn81> phh: they are not that far yet?
<phh> if you really want webkit in konqueror, go in the display menu -> display type -> webkit
<Guest6866> Hello! Some minutes ago I bought 2GB of ram but Kubuntu only shows 1,7 GB (command free and system monitor). The BIOS however shows 2048 GB. Is there an error or is it OK?
<cuznt> libcurl.x86_64 <~~ how do i get that?
<cuznt> please
<phh> Guest6866: on 32bits ?
<Guest6866> phh: yes
<ahmos> Guest6866 i thinkit's okay
<ahmos> so any  solution phh
<phh> ahmos: transparent windows can be set with left mouse button on the titlebar => opacity ...
<Guest6866> ahmos: it's strange because on another mashine Kubuntu shows the correct ammount of RAM: 1024
<James147> cuznt: My guess would be sudo aptitude install libcurl3
<cuznt> nope
<phh> Guest6866: big memory in 32bits is big troubles to manage for the kernel
<cuznt> E: Invalid operation libcurl.x86_64
<James147> cuznt: when running what?
<Guest6866> phh: 2GB? I thought the limit for x86 mashines was 4GB.
<phh> Guest6866: the total amount of managed memory is 4GB yup, but there is stuff like virtual memory
<phh> pci card mapping
<phh> kernel memory space
<phh> and so on
<FloodBotK1> phh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest6866> phh: I know. I'm speaking of the physical memory, the 2GB RAM-brick I've bought just some minutes ago.
<phh> Guest6866: the 4GB limit is for the total memory, not the physical one, that's why such trouble may happen
<cuznt> konsole
<cuznt> or synaptic package
<phh> martijn81: just tried webkit in konqueror, i don't even get javascript working...
<Guest6866> phh: does the swap-partition also count as virtual memory?
<phh> martijn81: if you want some webkit based browser, you can try rekonq (but you'll need to build it by yourself), it tries to integrate with KDE
<phh> Guest6866: no
<Guest6866> phh: Then it's strange. Even the memtest does show only 1790MB.
<phh> Guest6866: shared memory with graphic card ?
<ahmos> i think so too it is a shared memory
<Guest6866> phh: Could be. It's a netbook.
<Guest6866> phh: I'll check it. Just a minute please.
<Guest6866> phh: Thanks a lot. It's the shared memory. I didn't know that it is reserved right from the beginning. I've allways thought it would be reserved dynamically.
<ahmos> and if your bios support it you can change the amount of ram to be reserved
<snowrichard> hi
<cuznt> i am trying to install Adobe-flash 64 bit and am having difficulties
<shadeslayer> cuznt: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gintulis> how to enable ctrl+alt+backspace in kubuntu?
<robin0800> gintulis: dontzap = false
<martijn81> thanks phh
<martijn81> seeyou
<owner> Hello.
<rosco_y> What commands can I use to change my prompt?
<rosco_y> sometimes my paths get really long, and I'd like to shorten it to something like '>'
<rosco_y> Think I might have found it in google: I'm too lazy to search first--sorry
<zaccour> is there something like gnome-do for kde?
<Tallken> zaccour: no, but ALT+F2 aims to work like the basic functionality of Gnome-Do
<alteroo> Yes
<rosco_y> zaccour: what does gnome-do do?
<alteroo> it's a launcher
<Tallken> rosco_y: it's ALT+F2 on steroids
<zaccour> rosco_y, its similar to the Macintosh Spotlight search
<rosco_y> :) cool
<rosco_y> zaccour: you might like this: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/KDE_Users
<zaccour> i'm use to gnome, new to kde
<rosco_y> zaccour: at first I was a little lost when I switched, but I like kde now, it works very well for me
<alteroo> Hi zaccour Welcome to KDE
<rosco_y> y, don't give up too early
<apparle>  I get this when I run sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/269887/
<zaccour> it seems more elegant
<owner> I'm currently facing problems with sounds, not exactly sure why. I can't hear flash videos at all..
<zaccour> thanks
<rosco_y> by peoples...I hear some w*rk calling me....
<rosco_y> bye, even
<alteroo> owner: 64 Bit flash?
<owner> Yes, 64 bit flash.
<alteroo> Yeah that has some known issues with Sound. can you check the ubuntuforums to see if they have a solution for you
<owner> Hm.. I did manage to find a method of installing Flash, so I can see the videos. Its just the sound. But I'll check the forum.
<Gintulis> how to load HD partition on desktop, that i can access  adn seen  them always on boot
<apparle> can anyone help plzzzzzzzzzzzz... I want to install some softwares from main and universe repos
<alteroo> Gintulis: What?
<alteroo> apparle: and?
<apparle> I get this when I run sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/269887/
<apparle> alteroo: can you help
<BluesKaj> apparle:  pastebin your sources.list
<apparle> only one line "deb http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/ jaunty main universe restricted multiverse"
<apparle> BluesKaj: ?
<apparle> I am unable to understand why I am getting 404....doesn't it mean the file doesnt exist on server??
<Mamarok> apparle: I don't think the line is correct, usually it should read deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty etc.
<Mamarok> no idea why you are looking for it on a kernel server
<Mamarok> apparle: also, you should have more lines than that
<Mamarok> ubuntu-updates, ubuntu-security should be there too, at least
<spacelime> hello!
<spacelime> After last update I can no longer log into the desktop... it hangs on the kde splash screen
<spacelime> is there a way to log in in verbose mode to see what is going on?
<apparle> BluesKaj: iceroot: I can download the files Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz manually from site
<apparle> BluesKaj: Can you help
<James147> spacelime: you could try renaming ~/.kde  i have found problem in there can sometimes stop you logging on
<spacelime> James: ok! i will try that.... do you know if there is a way to log in in verbose mode as well?
<James147> spacelime: sorry, dont know how to do that
<spacelime> ok, thanks!
<jarkko> apparle: you need to get the default sources.list, all ubuntu repos have been replaced with the kernel archive
<apparle> jarkko: I know... I myself replaced them.........I was getting the same error with archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com, in.archive.ubuntu.com
<apparle> I choose a random server from the list
<enzi> hi, where can i find the equalizer in Amarok2?
<James147> enzi: There isent one yet
<James147> enzi: I think they are waiting for phonon to support it before they implment it
<enzi> ok, thx
<apparle> Why am I getting the 404 error for archive.ubuntu.com
<James147> enzi: amarok 2.1.80 have the equilizer in the settings menu, but tis greyed out, look like they may be working on it (or at least plan to)
<enzi> ahh, cool, thx...
<jarkko> apparle: well, you need to put the original back, run 'aptitude update' and show us sources.list and the error
<BluntedBoyWonder> hello fellow kubuntu-ists
<apparle> jarkko: pastebin the orignal file
<apparle> jarkko: is there any diffrence between apt-get and aptitude update
<alteroo> Hi BluntedBoyWonder
<alteroo> apparle: no
<BluntedBoyWonder> I am trying to get my external usb harddrives to automount, ntfs. Known issue?
<BluntedBoyWonder> I am on jaunty 9.04
<alteroo> BluntedBoyWonder: You dropped it into fstab?
<BluesKaj> apparle: aptitude is reputed to do a better job resolving dependencies than apt
<BluntedBoyWonder> dont know the parameters
<BluntedBoyWonder> how should I go about that?
<apparle> So if I am using command line form package management tool should I use apt-get aptitude
<BluntedBoyWonder> (beginner here)
<jarkko> apparle: I'm running karmic, but I pastebin my list and replaced the release: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269911/
<apparle> jarkko: I am updating ......... I'll pastebin the error
<apparle> jarkko: and are deb-src lines required.... I don't need any sources
<jarkko> apparle: not required
<alteroo> BluesKaj: for update?
<BluesKaj> yes
<jarkko> apparle: apt-get and aptitude are both fine, aptitude is just nicer :)
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<BluntedBoyWonder> alteroo: how do I "drop" something into fstab?
<alteroo> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<apparle> is this sources.list fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/269913/
<BluesKaj> not much there as a sources.list apparle
<apparle> ??
<owner> I've got sound working with the audio player Amarok, downloaded audiopulse and followed the instruction so that it starts in start-up, and yet, I still can't hear anything when watching videos on youtube or if playing snesx9..
<apparle> BluesKaj: what do you mean.
<owner> I can't listen to anything in Flash
<BluesKaj> apparle:  open kpackage kit and edit the sources , check off all the boxes in other sources as well as the default
<owner> Yet, I can listen to any audio player
<alteroo> might be pulseaudio
<apparle> what does the 'Ign' mean in the output of apt-get/aptitude update
<BluesKaj> ignoring
<owner> What could I use instead of Pulseaudio
<owner> Btw, I can't even listen to my emulator either.
<alteroo> You may not have pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> apparle, let me rephrase that : checkmark all the boxes in other sources as well as the default
<owner> I think I do. I can click on the pulseaudio applet..
<owner> Perhaps if I switch to Gnome, the sound can work?
<BluntedBoyWonder> alteroo: wtf it worked
<BluntedBoyWonder> thanks a lot for pointing me in the right direction
<BluntedBoyWonder> I do hope that in the future, this will be done automatically
<alteroo> BluntedBoyWonder: If it is in fstab and the drive is there then it will
<alteroo> if you remove the drive and put it on after boot then run sudo mount -a
<alteroo> Or you know :-) Just click on the Device explorer that pops up :_
<alteroo> :)
<apparle> BluesKaj: if you mean enable everything in third party software....then there is none in there...and as you can see from the sources.list main,universe,multiverse,restriceted all are selected
<BluntedBoyWonder> thanks, I wanted to get rid of the pain of manually mounting
<apparle> this is the new pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/269917/
<apparle> I dont understand why am I getting 'Ign' before jaunty/update Packages
<alteroo> apparle: It means it's ignoring it
<alteroo> that means that since the last time you checked the server nothing new has been uploaded so it's skipping it
<apparle> but why is it first ignoring it and then generating error related to it
<alteroo> Which error/
<apparle> alteroo: see the pastebin
<alteroo> which?
<alteroo> I was disconnected shortly after you joined
<alteroo> the last one?
<apparle> also I have just used the command 'sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists' then 'sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial' and then 'sudo apt-get update'.... I have cleaned the lists so it should be downloaded again
<apparle> alteroo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269917/
<alteroo> apparle: You mean the GPG error?
<apparle> alteroo: no.....
<apparle> alteroo: the 404 error
<alteroo> That's universe
<apparle> alteroo: thats what I am saying why is it ignoring universe
<apparle> sorry....for typing wrong earlier....I dont understand why am I getting 'Ign' before jaunty/universe Packages
<alteroo> apparle: try switching to a new country to see if it's just the server
<BluntedBoyWonder> how can I know/see if a drive is sda / sdb, etc?
<alteroo> BluntedBoyWonder: What do you mean?
<BluntedBoyWonder> i am trying to automount a different ext drive than before and it doesnt work
<James147> BluntedBoyWonder: running "mount" will show you info on all mounted drived including location and /dev/sdXX number
<alteroo> BluntedBoyWonder: use UUID
<apparle> alteroo: tried archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com
<alteroo> !UUID | BluntedBoyWonder
<ubottu> BluntedBoyWonder: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<posto2> a simple question to a simples anser please: howto make a ubunbtu machine a dhcp server with static IP ?
<slow-motion> hi
<BluntedBoyWonder> those helped altero and James147.
<BluntedBoyWonder> I figured it out now, thanks
<apparle> this is the set of my commands I executed http://paste.ubuntu.com/269927/ and here is my sources.list Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/269929/
<alteroo> posto2: set your IP to static then install dhcp-server
<Dragnslcr> !info dhcp3-server | posto2
<ubottu> posto2: dhcp3-server (source: dhcp3): DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.1-5ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 363 kB, installed size 864 kB
<ahsan> hi
<ahsan> can anyone please help me
<ahsan> i want to add registry information to wine
<ahsan> mean on windows i just double clik the .reg file n the information automatically got added to registry
<apparle> ahsan: goto browse  c drive in menu and then into windows folder and start regedit.exe and then open the file
<ahsan> thnx
<ahsan> :)
<apparle> ahsan: no problem
<apparle> this is the set of my commands I executed http://paste.ubuntu.com/269927/ and here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/269929/ Plz help  I tried archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com also
<ahsan> apparently silly question but since i m damm new to linux how i can use prelinking to speed up kubuntu
<ahsan> i tried to execute commands written on kubuntu wiki
<ahsan> but the console states acces denied
<[mad]Berry> apparle: if you serve to the archive url you find "Archive-Update-in-Progress-leningradskaya.canonical.com" which explains why it's down right now
<[mad]Berry> serve=surf
<alteroo> ahsan: what did you try and run ?
<ahsan> the command written dere on kubuntu wiki
<alteroo> ahsan: There are a lot of them can you be more specific?
<apparle> [mad]Berry: what URL did you see?
<[mad]Berry> both your in.archive.ubuntu.com as well as us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ahsan> sudo cp /etc/default/prelink    this one
<alteroo> ahsan: where did you copy it to ?
<ahsan> on terminal console
<ahsan> firt i wrote su
<alteroo> ahsan: That's not a complete command
<ahsan> den my password
<alteroo> you are copying /etc/default/prelink where aer you copying it to ?
<ahsan> then which one is complete
<alteroo> sudo cp /etc/default/prelink where/the/prelink/goes
<apparle> [mad]Berry: but I can't see anything like that......can you tell me the exact URL you are seeing
<[mad]Berry> apparle: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<chemic> hello. please help to config iptables: i have 2 ethernet i-face  and one ppp0
<[mad]Berry> !iptables | chemic
<ubottu> chemic: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<chemic> who wont
<chemic> ok
<ahsan> now its saying command nt found
<ahsan> i wrote dis       sudo cp /etc/default/prelink where/the/prelink/goes
<alteroo> ahsan: haha :)
<chemic> Firestarter wery poore
<alteroo> ahsan: where/the/prelink/goes is not literal
<alteroo> WHich page are you reading?
<ahsan> mens?
<apparle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<[mad]Berry> chemic: Firestarter has always worked for me when needing GUI
<ahsan> means?
<alteroo> ahsan: You are reading a wiki page?
<ahsan> no not at the time
<alteroo> ahsan: OK can you find it and paste the link here
<ahsan> y not
<ahsan> gimme 1 min
<ahsan> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#prelink
<apparle> [mad]Berry: I don't see what you are saying http://imagebin.org/63613
<alteroo> ahsan: sudo cp /etc/default/prelink /etc/default/prelink.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M%S`
<alteroo> what does that command return
<alteroo> the ` ` is important
<James147> make sure its ` ` and not ' '
<alteroo>  Iwonder if dash supports $()
<ahsan> again command not gound :(
<apparle> [mad]Berry: I don't see any message that update is going on http://imagebin.org/63613
<ahsan> *found
<ahsan> no command found found
<alteroo> ahsan: paste what you had typed here
<alteroo> ahsan: presss up to get abck the command
<[mad]Berry> apparle: file disappeared here as well
<alteroo> You can just highlight it with the mouse and then use the midle mouse button to paste
<[mad]Berry> apparle: I would give it an hour or so i'm sure it will be up by then
<apparle> [mad]Berry: so it was in a file.....
<[mad]Berry> apparle: yes
<James147> ahsan: or to copy from konsole you can press alt+crtl+c (and paste to konsole use (alt+ctrl+v)
<ahsan> wt is abck command
<apparle> [mad]Berry: can you tell me the name of file.....in case I need it ever
<[mad]Berry> apparle: Just scroll up.
<James147> ahsan: can you paste the command you are typing into the terminal here?
<mblenton> hi all. is it possible to setup dual boot via some gui tool? i have windows and another linux, but now installed kubuntu which didn't accept the existing boot configuration
<alteroo> ahsan: press up on the command console and you should get the command you typed in
<alteroo> copy that and paste it back here
<apparle> Do I have to close firefox while its updating?
<apparle> from package
<alteroo> apparle: no when you want the new one you jsut close firefox and then reopen it
<Unksi> apparle: not necessarily, you may encounter problems if you dont restart it after the update
<James147> apparle: dont think so, but you need to close it to use the updated version
<James147> apparle: its usually best to restart it after (or close it before if you dont need to use it) just incase
<apparle> not only firefox....in general do I have to close the program while its package is updated......like it was in windows
<James147> apparle: no
<James147> apparle: but it is advised to restart the program after
<apparle> James147: another advantage over windows
<alteroo> apparle: quite a nice one
<James147> apparle: yup, no need to restart the system either, even if you upgrade the full DE, just restart it and your fine :)
<apparle> James147: but restart is required in case of kernel upgraded
<alteroo> apparle: Same concept :) You need to restart the program
<James147> apparle: only if you want to use the new kernel :) linux wont force you to restart
<apparle> :)
<alteroo> This just happens to be tied to the kernel :)
<ahsan> sudo cp/etc/default/prelink /etc/default/prelink.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M`
<James147> ahsan: space between cp and /etc
<alteroo> ahsan: you need a space between cp and /
<alteroo> sudo cp /etc
<ahsan> ok
<Fanfare> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chx> how can i close the child windows of a program? say skype or kopete, there are so many after a little time
<alteroo> chx: depends on the program
<ahsan> nothing happened :(
<James147> chx: kquitapp <kde application>  if not you can try killall <application>
<alteroo> ahsan: Then it worked properly
<alteroo> James147: That's not child windows
<chx> huh killall is a bit too much :)
<chx> i want skype to stay alive, see
<alteroo> chx: I jsut consolidate all my kopete windows :)
<James147> chx: ahh :)
<James147> chx: i know kopete can use tabs for contact windows, that might help
<ahsan> means it had been configured automatically?
<James147> ahsan: the cp command wont output anythign on a success
<James147> ahsan: use ls path/to/place  (ie ls /etc/default) to see if it was copyed
<James147> ahsan: or ls /etc/defaults | grep prelink
<alteroo> ahsan: It meand you can go on to the next step on the page :)
<alteroo> ahsan: type kdesudo kate /etc/date/prelink
<ahsan> a window opened wid prelink written in 1 column n the other column blank
<xenoterracide> when I click open containg folder in firefox downloads, it open cerversia anyone know the setting to get it to use dolphin?
<ahsan> wt shud i do now :$
<alteroo> ahsan: try putting yes in the second column
<alteroo> then save it
<ahsan> i wrote yes but its not saving it
<ahsan> saying not enuff space or access denies
<alteroo> ahsan: you opened it with kdesudo ?
<ahsan> yes
<ahsan> kdesudo kate /etc/date/prelink
<alteroo> hmm it should work then
<alteroo> ahsan: Blah
<alteroo> ahsan: close it and don't save
<alteroo> run kdesudo kate /etc/default/prelink
<ahsan> i did
<ahsan> now ?
<ahsan> i entered thru dolphin as a root n now i hav 4 files of prelink infront of me
<ahsan> temme which one i open
<alteroo> the one that just says prelink
<alteroo> you should have a line that says PRELINKING=unknown
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yuanmin> hello
<alteroo> !hi| yuanmin
<ubottu> yuanmin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yuanmin> thanks,:) can someone teach me to forbid my integrated video card in Ubuntu 9.04?thanks
<yuanmin> cause i want to install another video card
<yuanmin> srry about my bad english....... XD
<yuanmin> ?
<alteroo> yuanmin: drop it in your modules blacklist
<yuanmin> thanks, but how? i'm a newbie.....
<Fanfare> yuanmin: or disable internal gfx in BIOS
<alteroo> yuanmin: That would be a lot easier ;)
<yuanmin> name is "internal gfx" in BIOS?
<yuanmin> ok
<alteroo> yuanmin: Depends on your BIOS but something like integrated video
<yuanmin> it's normally in which section?
<alteroo> yuanmin: Depends on your BIOS but perhaps something like INtegrated Devices or Onboard
<yuanmin> ok, thanks, i'm going to try, is there anything that i should know before i do it?
<alteroo> yuanmin: Put in your other video card ;-)
<yuanmin> :) thanks
<yuanmin> may be see u later..... XD
<alteroo> Make sure you can use the monitor from the other card before you flip the integrated one off in BIOS
<yuanmin> yes, i have windows in my disk, this has been checked
<yuanmin> ok, i ll take a shot now, wish me luck...... thanks :)
<Irving> ive been fighting with computer to work for about a week and a half, found out it was my CD drive killing me
<Irving> i couldn't get windows, kubuntu, or ubuntu to install properly, used a tool to on my windows laptop that built a bootable usb thumb drive with the ubuntu iso on it
<Irving> working beautifully now
<Fanfare> Irving: And much faster than from CD-Drive, i discovered lately...
<Irving> yea your right it did seem very fast
<Irving> do you have any experience with multi OS on one machine?
<alteroo> Fanfare: Optical is the slowest possible means of any transfer for a computer
<Fanfare> alteroo: at least from a rotating disc.
<alteroo> Fanfare: Funny that should be slower than a rotating magnetic desc huh?
<Irving> yea
<Irving> alteroo: a thumb drive isn't a spinning magentic disk I don't think
<alteroo> A hard drive is
<Irving> oh ok
<Irving> my mistake, thought you were comparing to thumb drive
<Irving> is it possible to install windows XP after ubuntu has been installed
<Irving> i already have partitions set aside for it
<Fanfare> Irving: u can, but Win wipes the MBR, so u cant start ubuntu anymore from normal hdd
<alteroo> Irving: Yes
<Irving> how would i open ubuntu then
<alteroo> !mbr | Irving
<ubottu> Irving: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ome> is it  possible to install win7 while ubuntu and winxp has already installed??
<rosco_away> ome: on the same drive?
<ome> of course
<alteroo> ome: Yes as long as you make the space for it
<rosco_y> well, you might look into gparted to resize your partitions, you could get room that way for starters
<rosco_y> I've done that
<ome> ok
<rosco_y> so yeah, I've resized a partition, installed win7 on it, and then added it to my grub menu
<Fanfare> if u dont need an OS for hardware specific stuff i recommend testing other OSes in a virtual machine...
<rosco_y> it worked out ok
<rosco_y> Fanfare: yeah, excellent suggestion, right at this very moment I'm using WinXP in a VBOX because my mono debugger isn't working too great
<rosco_y> VBOX (by sun) is a great product...my XP works (nearly) just as good as if it were booted native
<rosco_y> it's not 100% perfect of course, but it's very close
<Fanfare> and it saves some grub troubles if u install M$ after Linux
<trijntje> Hi all, i'm new to kubuntu and when setting up some effects the whole desktop background, including widgets en kmenu, is black
<trijntje> how can i get things back to normal?
<alteroo> trijntje: when you right click it do you get a menu?
<alteroo> Fanfare: Otherway around surely?
<alteroo> and M$ is very childish :)
<trijntje> alteroo: nope, nothing happens
<alteroo> trijntje: What happens when you press alt+F2 ?
<trijntje> alteroo: that works, i get a prompt
<trijntje> alteroo: i could just reboot or something but i was hoping there is a gracefull way ;)
<madberry> trijntje: This could be caused by a widget.  Je kunt voor nederlandse help naar #ubuntu-nl
<alteroo> trijntje: type plasma-desktop
<trijntje> alteroo: that fixed it, thanks :D
<trijntje> cu later all
<alteroo> Bye
<kimael_> Hi
<alteroo> !hi | kimael_
<ubottu> kimael_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kimael_> :)
<kimael_> Does anyone use dualscreen ?
<kimael_> I'm trying to understand a problem... with dualscreen.
<kimael_> The KDE bar does not appear.
<alteroo> The panel?
<kimael_> yep
<alteroo> You get a background etc ?
<kimael_> yep
<kimael_> Everything is fine
<kimael_> except it seems like the pannel is UNDER my screen.
<alteroo> ohhhh
<alteroo> ummm
<kimael_> every Plasmoïdes are shifted to the down.
<alteroo> check in #plasma
<kimael_> LOL very nice idea. See you soon (hope not :D )
<IAmWill> i have an interesting problem.... my keyboard doesnt work in kde.. (works in kdm)... but the keyboard works fine in fluxbox... what would cause that?
<alteroo> IAmWill: KDE/ X bug Does your Mouse work?
<IAmWill> yes, mouse works fine
<IAmWill> in both desktops and in kdm
<alteroo> IAmWill: Ok This is an unoffical work around I've been using since KDE 4.1
<alteroo> Turn on desktop edges so that when you drag a window to the edge of the window it flips desktops
<IAmWill> okay
<IAmWill> alteroo: is that it?
<alteroo> IAmWill: Does the keybaord work now ?
<IAmWill> where is that option at? ... cant seem to find it... (is it under appearances?)
<alteroo> I'm under windows now :-(
<IAmWill> okay
<IAmWill> turn them all on?
<alteroo> Can Someone remind me where the option is to allow the desktop to be changed if you drag the mouse to the edge of the screen ?
<alteroo> IAmWill: It's a selection. Yo ucan have it off anytime he mouse touches the screen edge or only when dragging an application
<IAmWill> i see the boxes in every corner and in the middle... the one on the left is green
<IAmWill> wait.. window behavior..
<alteroo> Something like that
<alteroo> IAmWill: it might be under that section. I just remember it saying that it had to do with screen edges and allowed switching desktops when the mouse gets pushed against it or only when the mouse is dragging an application
<IAmWill> windows behavior > advanced > active desk borders ??
<IAmWill> do i need to restart X afterwards for this work around to take effect?
<IAmWill> okay.. i can hold letters down and they will repeat... but i cant just type normally...
<IAmWill> its like the keyboard is not responsive
<IAmWill> unless i hold down a key
<IAmWill> stupid accessibility
<surgy> can someone help me solve my problem? here is a paste from terminal : http://pastebin.com/m6475dc79
<IAmWill> the "use slow keys" was on
<JuJuBee> When my update notifier pops up, it says I have several blocked updates.  What is that from?
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a konsole
<JuJuBee> I am running 9.04 already, will dist-upgrade do anything?
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: just upgrade all possible upgrades
<JuJuBee> Did the update...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/270012/  seems something is wrong..
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: versionjumps but ubuntu stays 9.04
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: thats ok as long as u still trust opera...
<JuJuBee> I do still use opera
<JuJuBee> in fact using now... I  like the built in irc client
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: u didnt import theyr public key to verify packages... u can ignore that
<JuJuBee> Ok. thanks
<JuJuBee> doing dist-upgrade now
<JuJuBee> so what causes updates to be blocked in the first place?
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: could be missing packages, or kernelupdates
<JuJuBee> will the dist-upgrade take care of that?
<Fanfare> yes, dist-upgrades upgrases everythink it can find outdated. It'll ask before proceeding.
<JuJuBee> kool.  it is working now.  Thanks.
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: its the power of console :-)
<JuJuBee> Yes,  I do like doing things at console when i can.
<JuJuBee> Ahhh, all done.
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: if kernel got updated, it is recomendet to restart
<JuJuBee> need to restart
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: seems there were a couple of kernel updates I missed...
<alteroo> JuJuBee: You normally only need the latest one
<JuJuBee> Yeah, I commented out the others...
<alteroo> Quitea few people just delay as long as tehy can and install the latest one
<alteroo> Kinda like LTS :)
<alteroo> Hmm
<alteroo>  !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<alteroo> Awww Dapper died :(
<JuJuBee> anyone good with hardware issues?  I have an external hard drive in enclosure that not working.  when I plug in, dmesg recognizes the drive and capacity, but I cannot get it to mount
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: does it create a /dev/sdX?
<JuJuBee> hang on, let me get the drive and plug it in...
<zaccour> yahoo doesn't seem very kopete friendly. is this a bug?
<zaccour> also webs.com domains don't either
<alteroo> kopete isn't vey yaho friendly
<zaccour> do people chat in this channel? lol
<zaccour> oh ok
<zaccour> alteroo, its not yahoo friendly? how come?
<zaccour> i have to log into classic email before i can get to the new email version lol
<alteroo> SOmeone needs to work on the protocol
<zaccour> kopete works great with flash videos though, better than firefox
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: this is what messages says when I plug it in...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/270018/
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: looks like theres no partition on device /dev/sdc
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: no /dev/sdc available...
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: gparted doesn't list the device
<Fanfare> did u do it as sudo?
<JuJuBee> Do what as Sudo?
<JuJuBee> here is some updated info   http://paste.ubuntu.com/270020/
<Fanfare> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: I know what sudo is, but did I do what as sudo?  run gparted?  it asked me for the admin password if that is what you mean
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: yeah, that was it, dont use gparted... but hardware error looks bad!
<Fanfare> u have any data on that device?
<JuJuBee> Yes, but nott anything I dont have elsewhere
<JuJuBee> bad like the drive is toast?
<JuJuBee> or needs to be re-formatted?
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: well, maybe the drive supports SMART try package smartmontools
<zaccour> whats a good email client besides yahoo and gmail? i wanna get away from the ads and become low profile
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: K, installing
<Fanfare> zaccour: u mean email-provider? which countryß
<zaccour> USA
<zaccour> Fanfare, USA
<Fanfare> zaccour: well, dont know any other than hotmail... what probs do u have with gmail, yahoo?
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: what do I do after I install it?  How do I run?
<zaccour> yahoo gets lots of spam and i just want something different and low profile
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdc
<Fanfare> zaccour: but it has pop3 or imap? install spam filter on local mailclient.
<JuJuBee> Fanfare: Smartctl open device: /dev/sdc failed: No such file or directory
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: ? u plugged device in? a /dev/sdc is there?
<JuJuBee> plugged in yes
<JuJuBee> but /dev/sdc does not appear to be there
<SJr> How can I get 2.6.31
<Fanfare> hm, thats to bad, so it really looks like a hardware error...
<JuJuBee> bummer
<alteroo> SJr: pull it from Karmic
<JuJuBee> oh well, gtg, thanks for the help Fanfare
<Fanfare> JuJuBee: ur welcom
<siegie> i've installed opensync-plugin-kdepim but where do i find it?
<Fanfare> siegie: its part of opensync! u needt to use it with opensync tools
<siegie> Fanfare: I can only find multisync-tools in  the repo's from karmic
<Fanfare> siegie: opensyncutils package?
<siegie> ah thanks Fanfare
#kubuntu 2009-09-13
<Fanfare> siegie: where is opensync-plugin-kdepim from? is it kde4 aware?
<siegie> Fanfare: it depends on kdepimlibs 4.2.85, so i think so
<Fanfare> siegie: is it a special repo? or in normal karmic repos?
<siegie> Fanfare: normal karmic
<Fanfare> hm, kdepimlibs5                       4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1  i have on jaunty... but no OSync-kdepim...
<jinzougen> I'm looking for some software to help me back up my data to another box on my network. I see that there are quite a few backup utilities in the repository... does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?
<jinzougen> Please tell me why you would recommend one over the other if you do.
<jinzougen> I'm just looking to keep a remote copy of my home directory on a remote (kubuntu) machine.
<Fanfare> jinzougen: so u dont need a full blown backup-server thingy, but also dont want to write your own scrips...
<Fanfare> jinzougen: try backup-manager, some simple config, and runs via cron
<jinzougen> I could, but I figured they made software specifically for this purpose, so why not take advantage of it.
<madberry> jinzougen: you could try http://one.ubuntu.com
<jinzougen> hmm. Would rather not have it be a cron job. I'm backing up a laptop and I'm not necessarily on my network on a regular schedule.
<Fanfare> madberry: looks like an online backup...?
<Fanfare> jinzougen: no need to have it cron, its just default.
<madberry> Fanfare: Backup and sync. backintime might also be an option
<Fanfare> madberry: did u use on.ubuntu.org yet?
<madberry> Fanfare: Not yet I still have to set it up. Prob. will later today.
<Fanfare> i wionder if they hold complete /home/<user> online ? how many space do they offer?
<madberry> 2GB for free or an account with 10GB for $10 a month
<Fanfare> madberry: ok, 2gb is fine for free... but what about security? interesting anyway...
<madberry> Fanfare: I'm not sure about security which is why I'll be checking it out.
<Fanfare> madberry: :-) guess there are still some plain passwords in /home/<user>/.* files ...
<madberry> Fanfare: Yeah true.  I'm sure Ubuntu has a TOS some where for One
<alteroo> We promise to only use your personal information to get rich. once it becomes filthy rich we will abstain from doing it anymore
<Fanfare> alteroo: lol
<dolo> Does anyone here play " Quake Wars "
<Dragnslcr> jinzougen- dunno if you've found anything, but I just use rdiff-backup as a cron job. There are probably some Gnome frontends for it, though I'm not sure about KDE (Keep was good, but it isn't maintained anymore)
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone know if a round floppy ide cable serves for a hard driver?
<madberry> Zuz|Kubuntu: FDD's and HDD's use different cables
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> is it possible to tell where it is defined that when my laptop is unplugged and the screen closed, it logs out of KDE (9.04) ? it is not in the power management thing in the system tray; that is telling me that it will just go to powersave and DO NOTHING when the screen is closed.
<Dragnslcr> tzanger- System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management maybe
<tzanger> aha
<tzanger> why on earth is that different than what's in the system tray??
<Dragnslcr> Beats me
<tzanger> oh wait, it's transitioning to agressive powersave apparently
<tzanger> either that or it's thinking the battery is reaching critical levels
<tzanger> very strange, but thank you, I'll play with this some more
<tzanger> is there any way to see this in a log (what it's doing and why) ?
<Dragnslcr> Dunno
<cuznt> i have kde 64 bit and though it says it is installed flash plaYER is not
<xtremeandrew> I'm connected to my WLAN but my connection I created in Network Settings / Network Mgmt says "Never Used"?
<xtremeandrew> v 9.04
<xtremeandrew> actually Last USed Field says "Never".....?
<xtremeandrew> anybody know why. or is this version's network utilities just buggy?
<xtremeandrew> How can I enable a Firewall for my WLAN Network connection?
<xtremeandrew> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<xtremeandrew> thanks xtreme
<froglet> could someone help with some akonadi errors in kde 4.3.1  please     http://pastebin.ca/1563777
<froglet> since akonadi was introduced, it has always behaved this way
<froglet> for me
<froglet> I think I am missing a driver or drivers that akonadi needs
<zaccour> whats the deal with konqueror? its not ready to be a default web browser
<zaccour> its messed up with yahoo email and myspace pages
<Fanfare> zaccour: i have no probs with myspace...
<Fanfare> zaccour: sry, wron i mean facebook...
<pablin_> hi guys
<James147> Hello
<pablin_> you know a windows switcher  ??
<pablin_> quit
<James147> pablin_:  alt+tab?
<pablin_> yes
<pablin_> well, the idea is saw a windows
<xtremeandrew> quit tonight
<xtremeandrew> quiet i meant
<shrey_> i m Not able to send file from Kubuntu to my mobile using bluetooth.i m using KBluetooth4 which came pre installed.pls help
<pencil> any tutorial for 9.04 installation? i got the CD now
<BluesKaj> pencil, it's in the messages https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<shrey_> i m Not able to send file from my laptop to my mobile using bluetooth.i m using KBluetooth4 which came pre installed.pls help
<Ironicus> I am trying to install xampp on my ubuntu, but it makes like 1000 error
<Ironicus> http://www.apachefriends.org/fr/xampp-linux.html#1044
<sulo_seppa> Hello.
<sulo_seppa> I recently installed kubuntu 9.04 amd64, and wanted to grab KDE 4.3, so I added it so my sources and tried to install it, but it gave me a bunch of errors and froze, so when I rebooted it would go through the splash screen and only show akondi (?) loading, and then it will throw an error and I have to reboot. I booted into recovery but found that trying to fix the broken packages doesn't work.
<sulo_seppa> It was a new installation so reinstall wouldn't be a problem, but I just don't want to waste that much time. Any other options?
<aj_444_> how do I kill applications?
<sulo_seppa> ps -A
<sulo_seppa> then kill [pid]
<sulo_seppa> or just killall [appname]
<sulo_seppa> if it won't die from that, try kill -9
<aj_444_> it isn't doing it.
<sulo_seppa> try kill -9 [pid]
<xtremeandrew> test
<xtremeandrew> yahoo.com doesn't support the latest KDE browser?
<biga_> hi all.. got a quick question, that i can't seem to find an answer on google. I have an acer aspire 1 using jaunty, and after quitting kismet, i can't get my wifi back.
<biga_> i've read the read-me and all that from kismet's site, and kismet runs fine
<biga_> anyone have a fix for this?
<Pavlz> Ninux Day 2009 Community Networks Meeting from 27 to 29 November 2009 to Defrag_, Rome, Italy,   http://wiki.ninux.org/NinuxDay2009en
<xp-killer> good nite evryone
<xp-killer> how do i stop linux from trying to veryfy the hdd for any defects?it keep looking for defects every time i put on the pc or restart and allways fails
<xp-killer> so i want to stop it from checking the hdd
<khalid> hi
<shrey> Anybody here using blueman
<shrey> Anybody here using blueman, pls help
<Guest33039> hi
<sub[t]rnl> hi
<Guest33039> hola cajabo aztec
<Guest33039> hola cajabo aztec
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<_genuser_> I am having an issue in kubuntu mounting something. It says wrong fs type.
<_genuser_> normally, I just say mount and it works.
<_genuser_> in xubuntu it works fine.
<ChrisMir> Can anyone tell me how to get MP3 support for audiocd://   ?
<ChrisMir> yay, a channel with 228 idlers, exactly what I was hoping for :p
<robin0800> ChrisMir: Install restricted extras
<ChrisMir> robin0800: restricted extra is active. I do have MP3 support, amarok is working etc. It is just that MP3 is not showing with audiocd://
<ChrisMir> FLAC, Ogg Vorbis, Full CD etc are showing, but no MP3
<robin0800> ChrisMir: cd's are not usually mp3's they are cda's
<ChrisMir> robin0800: I know that. You probably don't understand the audiocd:// kio_plugin I'm refereing to?
<robin0800> ChrisMir: try gnome restricted exstras too
<ChrisMir> robin0800: audiocd:// plugin shows different views of an audio cd. MP3 is usually included, so one can easily rip a cd.
<ChrisMir> No thank you :p
<robin0800> ChrisMir: there was an update to amarok yesterday perhaps something broke
<iCub> ive installed Kubuntu only recently and am having some problems with my graphics card. Im running an Acer Aspire 6530, AMD Turion X2, ATI Radeon 3200HD, 4GB RAM. It seems that every time I install the 2nd amount of updates, when I restart the Boot loader freezes and shows lines and blotches. This is my 4th attempt at an install...
<iCub> And I should also mention, I'm a complete n00b at this.
<ChrisMir> robin0800: problem fixed. lame libs were installed, but not the lame front-end. sudo apt-get install lame did the trick :) thx for your time
<robin0800> iCub: there is a bug in grub 2 and ati cards
<iCub> robin0800: is there a way around the bug or a fix?
<robin0800> icub if youve got a n alternatve cd yes
<iCub> robin0800: what alternative CD?
<robin0800> iCub: a kde one not the live cd
<iCub> Hm.
<iCub> How do i get a hold of one? I'm guessing order it via the net or buy one.
<robin0800> iCub:  download it
<iCub> i take it you mean the Text based installer...
<ChrisMir> iCub: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download  and click the checkbox under the start download button
<robin0800> iCub: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<robin0800> iCub: choose the alternate cd
<yuanmin> hello
<yuanmin> ô
<yuanmin> i want to ask whay my ubuntu 9.04 doesn't recognise my ATI video card in xorg.conf but the "lspci | grep VGA" gives me the right answer
<yuanmin> any idea ?
<yuanmin> in xorg.conf, it says "Configured Video Divice"
<iCub> robin0800: are you sure this will work?
<iCub> i already have Kubuntu installed.
<iCub> why do i need to install it again
<iCub> :s
<yuanmin>  whay my ubuntu 9.04 doesn't recognise my ATI video card in xorg.conf but the "lspci | grep VGA" gives me the right answer
<iCub> I have the same problem yuanmin
<iCub> Turns out Grub2 has a problem with ATI GFX.
<yuanmin> XD
<iCub> Somehow running the text based installer will work, or so I've been told anyways
<yuanmin> lol
<yuanmin> how can i know which version it is adapt with my video card?
<robin0800> iCub: no it wont but it will give you a method to fix it
<iCub> yuanmin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ati-linux-video-driver-9-8-now-supports-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty.html
<iCub> ok ive downloaded it and burned it to CD
<robin0800> iCub: and anyway the alternate cd is not by default text based
<iCub> so is there any particular menu i need to go into?
<iCub> this is my only running machine atm :/
<giacomo> salve
<giacomo> ciao a tutti
<giacomo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iCub> robin0800: <iCub> so is there any particular menu i need to go into?
<iCub> <iCub> this is my only running machine atm :/
<robin0800> the rescue one
<ubuntu> здрасте!
<huguet> toc
<Raz1> Hi, I need some help. I havea  swedish keyboard layout. And the key combination ctrl+alt+2 should input an At sign (the email sign thingy), but it doesnt. However all other things on the keyboard work fine, including the swedish ÅÄÖ
<Raz1> In fact there are several signs that require a ctrl+alt+number combination like the dollar sign, brackets backslash, and so on
<Raz1> But none of them work
<iCub_> try just control 2
<iCub_> or shift 2....
<Raz1> Nope, doesnt work
<Raz1> "
<Raz1> nope again
<iCub_> hm.
<iCub_> and you're sure you have your keyboad set correctly?
<Raz1> swedish, yupp
<iCub_> well.
<iCub_> hate to say it but...
<iCub_> i dont know :s
<Raz1> Lol
<Raz1> ok
<Raz1> thanks anyway
<Raz1> Whats this "cube" thing Ive heard so much about? I just got Linux, I have no idea what it is
<Coyotes> CPU-consuming gimmick :P
<Coyotes> Well I'd ask this:  You have a swedish keyboard and set that as the layout in Linux?
<Coyotes> If it's what I think you mean, they put multiple desktops on a cube.
<Coyotes> I would try playing with the layout settings in configuration...
<Gintulis> have kubuntu something similar as ubuntu sessions preferences?
<mostafa_> hey anybody knows how to add to and delete item from Grub2?
<pvandewyngaerde> what is the graphical partition manager using the kubuntu live cd ?
<Spaceman> kparted??
<OxDeadC0de> mostafa_: /boot/grub either menu.lst or grub.cfg depending on the version
<pvandewyngaerde> Spaceman: no, not that one,  gparted or qtparted is also not on the disk
<philipp__> #kubuntu.de
<philipp__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<philipp__> hi can someone help me, i have no sound
<kaggio> hi all, i can see that my webcam is working in kopete config but cannot find a way to enable it during chat. can you help? (i don't find any option or toolbar button)
<philipp__> where do you chat?
<philipp__> i mean what client?
<philipp__> kopete?
<kaggio> philipp__: me?
<philipp__> yes you
<kaggio> i did specify the client is kopete.
<kaggio> and protocol is msn
<philipp__> on moment
<kaggio> ok thanks
<philipp__> do you have svn?
<philipp__> what kopete version do you have?
<kaggio> philipp__: kubuntu's 9.04 one
<kaggio> 0.70.4
<philipp__> ok go to preference
<kaggio> philipp__: ok
<philipp__> sorry I'm german and go to the last point i don't know whats this in english
<josef_> hey
<josef_> can someone say me where i can found a mps encorder for audiacity?
<josef_> mp3*
<kaggio> philipp__: extensions?
<philipp__> yes
<kaggio> ok
<josef_> ?
<philipp__> i think thats right
<kaggio> which one?
<philipp__> and now go to video
<kaggio> philipp__: so you mean preferences --> video ?
<kaggio> i can see the webcam works there. but there's no way to start it in chat windows.
<philipp__> ah good
<philipp__> ah you can't inivte someone?
<kaggio> nope
<kaggio> philipp__: thanks for help. i need to go now. shower and food.
<philipp__> ok
<philipp__> can someone help me, i have no sound in vlc and rythmbox
<Spaceman> do you have any other sounds?
<Spaceman> are the speakers switched on and plugged in etc
<carlota> hi from spain
<robin0800> Spaceman: have you installed restricted extras
<mrpan> ..
<larsemil> upgraded to 4.3 from backports. after reboot plasma is not starting
<Gintulis> video device driver?
<larsemil> intel
<larsemil> everythng worked in 4.2
<larsemil> even get error when trying to start it manually
<larsemil> think kwin is not running either
<Fanfare> !kdepim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdepim
<huguet> bonjour
<huguet> czes quoi ceux soft un chat
<macroamd> hola peña, alguien habla cristiano?
<Raz1> Hi, I have a question. I just came off of Ubuntu and when I run Pidgin here on Kubuntu and press the X it turns it off, where as in Ubuntu it minimized it to a kind of tray. Does Kubuntu not have a tray like that?
<Riddell> Raz1: it does in karmic
<Raz1> whats karmic? :P
<Riddell> the development version due out in october
<Raz1> Oooh, so I just gotta wait? :P
<Riddell> yes although Pidgin ought to be clever enough to do the right thing
<stef_> Salve!
<Riddell> maybe there's a config option to turn off message indiactor
<Riddell> or you could just use Kopete
<Raz1> But Pidgin is better :P
<stef_> Scusate mi potete indicare come passare ad un canale su Azzurra_?
<stef_> Ma questo canale è abitato?
<MeowKItten> Is there a GUI ISO mounter?
<BugsBunnyBR> when will be avaliable the next alfa/beta of kubuntu 9.10 ?
<MeowKItten> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MeowKItten> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<indianoplace> Hi folks.
<shrey> Converter for avi to 3gp
<BugsBunnyBR> when will be avaliable the next alfa/beta of kubuntu 9.10 ?
<indianoplace> Anyone in Indianapolis?
<MeowKItten> hi mount is not working for me: sudo mount -o loop /home/fnord/Alone in the Dark 4/Alone.In.The.Dark.4.cd1.ISO  /home/fnord/Desktop/iso
<MeowKItten> all im getting is the mount helpo screen
<James147> MeowKItten: escape the spaces in the path with \
<larsemil> anyone have a solution on how to start plasma in kde4.3?? after upgrading using backports reposittory it is not starting. neither is kwin as far as i can tell
<MeowKItten> fnord@fnord-desktop:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/fnord/Alone/in/the/Dark/4/Alone.In.The.Dark.4.cd1.ISO  /home/fnord/Desktop/iso
<MeowKItten> /home/fnord/Alone/in/the/Dark/4/Alone.In.The.Dark.4.cd1.ISO: No such file or directory
<James147> MeowKItten: /home/fnord/Alone\ in\ the\ Dark\ 4/Alone.In.The.Dark.4.cd1.ISO
<James147> MeowKItten: or you can just enclose in quotes - > "/home/fnord/Alone in the Dark 4/Alone.In.The.Dark.4.cd1.ISO"
<James147> MeowKItten: also, it helps to use tab completeion, you should be able to type /home/fnord/Alone  and hit the tab key, that will complete the rest of the path
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<James147> Heya
<Guest64549> .
<Guest64549> hello
<yusuo> IM having a bit of trouble adding XP to my Grub menu can anyone help
<James147> yusuo: pastebin your menu.lst
<yusuo> the problem being is that im getting an error when adding it manually
<yusuo> i added it to ubuntuforums.org james
<yusuo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7942178#post7942178
<James147> yusuo: i think hd1,0 links to sdb1 windows looks to be on sdc1 so try hd2,0
<yusuo> k be back in a minute just try that
<Guest64549> anyone that knows on what server runs this ?
<Guest64549> i know i m off topic
<phh> James147: linux order isn't the same as grub ones, so he'll have to try 0 if 2 still doesn't work. But using the grub's commandline should be enough: you can do something like ls (hd0) to read the partition table, and so find if it's the right drive
<phh> Guest64549: freenode you mean ?
<Guest64549> irc server
<Guest64549> i want to make one :)
<Guest64549> make=install
<phh> Guest64549: read MOTD.
<Guest64549> thanks
<James147> phh: ls is unreconized in grub prompt, at least for me :S
<yusuo> james147 now im just getting Starting up and nothing happens
<pvandewyngaerde_> i am using karmic,  i see a little envelop in my systray,  what does it mean ?
<robin0800> pvandewyngaerde_: its an indicator appalet
<pvandewyngaerde_> yes, but i can not do anythin with it
<robin0800> pvandewyngaerde_: in ubuntu at least it works with email and konversation
<James147> yusuo: hmm, seems like grub has problems loading windows if its not on the first hd, try what the second post says on that link you gave
<cuznt> i have kde 64 bit and though it says it is installed flash plaYER it is not working
<bougataya> hello
<Ejdesgaard|> hi, i'm looking for an app. that can connect via serial line
<Lacsap> Ejdesgaard|: you mean a serial analogue modem?
<Ejdesgaard|> Lacsap, i have a db9 cable from my net-5501-70 to my laptop and need to configure it through that cable, the boud rate it 38400...
<Lacsap> Ejdesgaard|: sorry, I can't help you :(
<Domie> hello
<cuznt> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<larsemil> so my notifications look like crap after upgrading to kde4.3 in the backports repository. any idea what to do about that? http://larsemil.dalnix.se/notifications.png
<cuznt> maybe it is the theame desktop theame larsemil
<cuznt> The requested URL /notifications.png was not found on this server.
<larsemil> hmm
<cuznt> btw that url she's a no work
<larsemil> http://larsemil.dalnix.se/notification.png
<cuznt> i would try right click>desktop setting>theame try a different one or download some. i had oxygen and did not like it. but i have so few notifications. (i usually turn most off)
<cuznt> there are more transparent ones. i think you casn adjust the size but maybe... let me look
<larsemil> cuznt: tried three different and still the same
<cuznt> heh
<cuznt> yes they do
<cuznt> i just turn 2 on....
<cuznt> very large and blocking.... right>?
<larsemil> they are white and squary and look lile something from the 90s
<cuznt> i think the color depends on the theame.  mine are more ghrey
<larsemil> downloaded new ones and they still look the same
<larsemil> well did you see my screenshot? someone over att kde said that was a gnome notification and i wonder how they got there...
<cuznt> i did... but i can help sorry. you can just turn them off.
<cuznt> for each app or entirely
<cuznt> !notifications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notifications
<cuznt> http://pastebin.ca/1564275
<cuznt> thats how to turn them all off
<cuznt> pastepin rocks imo
<rcm> Hello everyone
<lukas__> Hello, I am unable to make pulseaudio running, could anyone help? I use kubuntu jaunty, amd64, kernel 2.6.28-15-server, output of --debug is on http://pastebin.com/f6edf601d
<lukas__> I do not know why the daemon dose not start, but I suspect some problem with capabilities
<rcm> I have this problem, I'm connected to a WIFI lan which provides me the internet, then, when I connect the computer to a eth intranet (with no conection to the internet) it tries to get internet from there (it doesn't disconnect) and I can access no websites
<lukas__> rcm: for diagnostics: paste on pastebin output of ifconfig and route -n
<rcm> mm
<rcm> the problem here is that right now i'm not connected to the eth, 'cause I can no get internet from there
<rcm> but wait a minute
<lukas__> rcm: np
<rcm> c
<rcm> lukas__ here http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/1te0hIraQ
<zaccour> are there any good kde web browsers?
<rcm> lukas__ anything?
<robin0800> zaccour: firefox
<lukas__> rcm: do you have DHCP enabled on both?
<rcm> yes
<zaccour> robin0800, if i'm using mozilla it would have to be epiphany. firefox is too buggy
<rcm> lukas __ the idea is to serve internet to another computers from this one
<robin0800> zaccour: seems alright here
<lukas__> rcm: the strange thing is the 169 network
<lukas__> it was added on your own?
<zaccour> is there a KNR?
<lukas__> zaccour: KNR?
<zaccour> i meant Kubuntu Netbook Remix
<lukas__> zaccour: ah, ok
<simon__> How to use zwamp memory?
<rcm> lukas__ yeah, but that network is still there now
<rcm> so I guess that not the problem
<lukas__> rcm: I would try /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<hedin> i have installed skype and connected my usb headset, then started skype from konsole with the following cmd: "skype &" without quotes. when i try to call someone, i get the following error in my onsole: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<lukas__> hedin: do you use bluetooth headset?
<simon__> How To Use Swap Memory?
<hedin> no, usb
<lukas__> hedin: well, so is it started twice?
<lukas__> rcm: paste the route -n after the commend
<lukas__> simon__: what do you mean?
<lukas__> simon__: you can not use it?
<simon__> I do not know what it is!
<rcm> lukas__ there http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/URms4tqEA9
<DaemonFC> is there a way to get visualizations back in Kaffeine?
<lukas__> simon__: well, you have RAM and swap, RAM is fast memory on your board, swap is used to use disc if RAM is not sufficient
<hedin> lukas__: no, it's only startet once
<lukas__> hedin: try ps aux |grep skype and paste the results
<lukas__> hedin: have you tried to configure your audio?
<simon__> ok! so that swich Auto? or must i splitt my harddrive?
<simon__> Or manualy i mean!
<hedin> lukas__: http://dpaste.com/93058/
<lukas__> rcm: strange, do you have something in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hedin> no, how do i configure it?
<zaccour> should i use karmic alpha kubuntu or stick with kurrent one?
<rcm> lukas__ nop
<lukas__> simon__: there are several possibilities - you can use separate partition or a file
<zaccour> yes intentional typo on the k
<simon__> OK! How do i make a file?
<zaccour> does anyone recommend karmic alpha kubuntu right now?
<lukas__> simon__: for separate partition you need to create partition (on some disc), then mkswap <swap_device> and swapon <swap_device>, then modify the /etc/fstab and it will be kept after reboot
<James147> zaccour: running it on my laptop
<zaccour> James147, is it pretty stable?
<fincan> hi all, I need help about pulseaudio in 9.04
<James147> zaccour: I havent had many problems with it
<lukas__> rcm: well, if you need it to serve as server (transmit the access to internet), then I would suggest skipping the NetworkManager and use usual configs
<zaccour> can i use gyachi with kde?
<simon__> can you send me a link to a guidesite or something?
<lukas__> rcm: so create the /etc/network/interfacess, stop NetworkManager, remove it from init and do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fincan> how can I install and use pulseaudio in kubuntu 9.04? I installed but no sond only little "wzzzz" :)
<lukas__> rcm: it is recommended way on production computers
<lukas__> rcm: you will have usefull configuration
<fincan> how can I install and use pulseaudio in kubuntu 9.04? I installed but no sond only little "wzzzz" :)
<hedin> lukas__: any good ideas?
<lukas__> hedin: how is your audio configured?
<hedin> default... i haven't touched it since install... tho the usb headset has not been connected until today.
<lukas__> hedin: and could you tell which headset do you have?
<lukas__> hedin: to be true, I see no reason to connect headset to usb, could you say which device it is?
<lukas__> hedin: some info
<lukas__> rcm: do you see what I speak about?
<hedin> lukas__: sec. searching for the correct one on the net
<LrdOfNightmares> Hey guys i have a technical problem with my internet connection in my new Netbook, i run ubuntu netbook remix on it
<zaccour> i'm having trouble with my website proberly being displayed with konqueror
<zaccour> its ppvheaven.com if anyone wants to take a look
<zaccour> but other browsers show it just fine
<lukas__> LrdOfNightmares: be more specific
<LrdOfNightmares> Well, I can't connect to the internet with wirelless or even wired
<James147> qi
<hedin> lukas__: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/internet_headsets_phones/devices/3622&cl=us,en << that's the headset that i have connected
<lukas__> LrdOfNightmares: how experienced are you on linux?
<lukas__> LrdOfNightmares: beginner user, advanced ...
<LrdOfNightmares> lukas_:Bigginer
<lukas__> LrdOfNightmares: for how long time have you used it?
<lukas__> LrdOfNightmares: okay, paste output of ifconfig and route -n
<LrdOfNightmares> About 2 months
<njathan> what can i use to aquire images from my canon camera?
<LrdOfNightmares> Ok W8
<lukas__> hedin: please try lsusb
<Fanfare> njathan: digikam has a nice import based on gphoto
<hedin> lukas__: http://dpaste.com/93066/
<njathan> thanks Fanfare, i check it out
<lukas__> hedin: is it working as usual on other programs?
<lukas__> hedin: like mplayer, or another sound player:
<hedin> lukas__: it work if i go to system settings and test it there..
<lukas__> hedin: system settings of ubuntu or skype?
<hedin> kubuntu
<lukas__> hedin: okay, inspect your settings/audio and write what is selected here
<lukas__> hedin: also, does it work without headset?
<hedin> yes it does
<lukas__> hedin: could you try some other microphone and speakers?
<hedin> sry, i don't have others:S
<lukas__> hedin: do you use pulseaudio?
<lukas__> hedin: do you have it installed?
<hedin> in sys settings->multimedia->music, the headset is 1. then hda_intel and last pulse
<lukas__> hedin: how about skype settings?
<hedin> there i have sat hda intel (plughw:intel:1) in sound output device and hda intel (plughw:intel,0) in capture device
<hedin> lukas__: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5) was the error msg.
<lukas__> hedin: what exactly does it when trying test call?
<hedin> i don't know where the bluetooth comes from
<laeborg> does anyone know about dual monitor with a ATI radeon gfx card?
<lukas__> hedin: so have you tried to use it?
<hedin> skype itself comes with "Problem with audio playback"
<hedin> "your call to skype test cal was unsuccessful on [today]
<hedin> lukas__: and in konsole that msg. is spammed 6 times on every call try
<lukas__> hedin: ps aux |grep pulse
<shadeslayer> hedin: change the i/p and o/p devices to use alsa
<shadeslayer> hedin: in the skype settings that is
<hedin> lukas__: that ps aux gives no output
<hedin> shadeslayer: i can't choose between alsa / oss etc. anywhere...
<shadeslayer> hedin: weird.... not even in skype > settings > Devices
<lukas__> hedin: click blue S icon, then Options > Sound devices
<shadeslayer> the last thing (Devices) might be different
<hedin> shadeslayer: nope, it's not the useual UI
<shadeslayer> hedin: what are you using?
<shadeslayer> like version etc
<hedin> in about  this progam: skype (beta) version 1.0.3.0.0.93
<shadeslayer> oh... thats the new one... no idea about it
<lukas__> hedin: try the way I wrote you
<hedin> i have taken some screenshots... any idea where i can upload them?
<shadeslayer> !imagebin | hedin
<ubottu> hedin: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<lukas__> hedin: huh, rapidshare or something
<hedin> http://imagebin.org/63685
<hedin> http://imagebin.org/63686
<hedin> shadeslayer: lukas__: http://imagebin.org/63687 that's how it looks like
<lukas__> hedin: how about sound settings?
<hedin> http://imagebin.org/63687
<shadeslayer> hedin: see the sound settings
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<shadeslayer> hedin: under settings > sound settings
<hedin> sec.. uploaded wrong img once
<hedin> lukas__: http://imagebin.org/63689
<shadeslayer> hedin: change the sound capture and o/p to alsa or what ever is the second option
<hedin> shadeslayer: the second option is HDA Intel (hw:intel,1) for output and HDA Intel (hw:Intel,0) for capture
<hedin> wich enables the laptops buildin speakers etc.
<shadeslayer> hedin: try with that
<shadeslayer> hedin: which you dont want?
<lukas__> hedin: this is strange
<hedin> shadeslayer: that's correct. i want to use the headset  :)
<hedin> lukas__: i agree :)
<lukas__> hedin: give us cat /proc/asound/card and cat /proc/asound/devices
<hedin> is there a CLI tool to paste stuff on dpaste or similar?
<hedin> i got /proc/asound/[card0 card1 cards]
<hedin> /proc/asound/devices: http://pastebin.com/f545435b8
<shadeslayer> hedin: no idea then,also since this i beta software its bound to have problems
<hedin> cards: http://pastebin.com/f559fa9f1
<lukas__> hedin: try Intel,1 for both
<njathan> I am now using kubuntu 9.04 for about a month now.... and i feel there's a problem with the graphics. I am not sure if i am the only one facing this. Graphic rendering on some part of the screen suddenly goes haywire. This happens only with KDE applications. Others (say firefox, gimp etc) dont show this behaviour. If the application has a scroll bar (or some other way of refreshing the screen), then the refreshed part gets right
<njathan> Is this a bug with this version? or is it just the hardware thats not completely supported?
<shadeslayer> njathan: what card?
<njathan> shadeslayer: i am using Lenovo G550 laptop
<shadeslayer> njathan: i meant what graphic card?
<shadeslayer> njathan: if its a intel card,you might see !intel
<shadeslayer> !intel | njathan
<ubottu> njathan: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<njathan> shadeslayer: Yes, just verified... its intel - "Intel Integrated Graphics X4500 "
<shadeslayer> njathan: ok im not sure if your card is supported or not,but see the link above
<lukas__> hedin: did it help?
<hedin> lukas__: no... i'l just wait and see if it's fixed with the next update
<lukas__> hedin: this should be really problem in setup which would not change in newt release
<lukas__> next
<lukas__> hedin: I really would try to set everything in skype on ,1 (headset) or everything on pulse
<hedin> okay:S
<lukas__> and then test it
<zaccour> i downloaded kubuntu iso file and now can't find where it saved. i assumed it would be the desktop but not there and not the home folder either. how do i find it?
<lukas__> hedin: if it wont be fixed, maybe some mailing list would be better (more people and more probable that you will find someone more skilled)
<om26er> hello fellas
<om26er> i did some mistakes in the kubuntu environment and the environment is ugly now how can i restore to kubuntu default
<om26er> how to restore kubuntu settings to defaults
<om26er> plz help me
<om26er> any 1 here
<jamesjedimaster> om26er: you could try rename .kde to .kde_old and restart your session
<om26er> jamesjedimaster: thanx
<laeborg> finally i got my dual monitor to work :D
<b> How do I get a host mask?
<b> tried running through Tor, but hardly any channels allow it, so I need a host mask
<b> Host mask? Anyone?
<seest> hello
<bobbob1016> How can I associate all media files with mplayer?  I did open with, but if I open 2 or more and right click and say open with, they start in different instances, but I'd prefer 1 instance, played in order.
<seest> i was wondering how i do install any programs, that i have to download first?
<seest> bobbob1016, try add them in the playlist
<seest> open one, and add the others in the playlist
<om26er> help me plz any1. i deleted .kde and now i get the error
<om26er> kstartupconfig4 doesnot exists
<bobbob1016> seest: I used to be able to select multiple files and open them at once, much easier than playlists
<lukas__> om26er: huh
<om26er> lukas__: what to do now
<lukas__> om26er: maybe a logout and login would help
<seest> bobbob1016, then i am affraid, i can't help but i can see it's ignorent
<om26er> lukas__: i even restarted
<om26er> lukas__: how to rename a folder from command line
<lukas__> om26er: how have you don it?
<lukas__> mv <current> <new>
<Leobuntu> rename <current> <new>
<om26er> lukas__: i renamed .kde to .kde_old
<Leobuntu> he wan't to rename the file, not to move it
<Leobuntu> rename .kde .ke_old
<lukas__> Leobuntu: yes, that is the same thing :-)
<lukas__> Leobuntu: moving in one directory is really the same
<Leobuntu> yes, if you don't specify a other directory
<seest> i was wondering how i do install any programs, that i have to download first?
<lukas__> seest: depends on the program (there are many ways)
<lukas__> thanks, I need to leave, bye
<seest> lukas_: if it's .deb?
<seest> the program is Handbrake
<el> dpkg -i
<lukas__> seest: but you will have to cope with dependencies
<el> Everytime I boot Kubuntu I get a fsck error "unexpected inconsistency" and I have to run a full manual fsck. Then I reboot and it works. But after the next shutdown the error will be back.
<el> Might have got something to do with the "/ is busy" message I get during every shutdown? Any ideas?
<seest> lukas_:okay, i am pretty new here in kubuntu, so how to do this?
<lukas__> seest: just use your package manager to install if dpkg complaints
<seest> okay, ill have a try
<lukas__> seest: dpkg just installs what you give it, but do not download, that does apt-get/aptitude/synaptic
<seest> okay, but if i take the .deb file from the internet, and save it on my desktop, and then use dpkg ?
<nceterval> Hello, I've just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and done a dist-upgrade.  Now amarok crashes on launch and kcrash tells me "Unable to create a valid backtrace."  Can anyone help me fix this?
<seest_> okay, handbrake is installed
<nceterval> Hmm, any ideas for fixing amarok?
<DaemonFC> nceterval: Junk it and start over
<DaemonFC> oh wait, that's where 2.0 came from, eeek
<nceterval> ?
<nceterval> Oh
<nceterval> So, no suggestions come to mind?
<seest_> okay, is there any way to install .exe files on kubuntu?
<James147> seest_: wine can run windows programs with varing degrees of success
<seest_> okay, sudo aptitude wine ?
<James147> seest_: sudo aptitude install wine
<seest_> okay, ill give it a shot
<James147> seest_: but you might get more success with the lastest development version
<James147> seest_: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  <-howto install the latest wine
<DaemonFC> Is Amarok not getting Lyrics and album art for anyone else?
<DaemonFC> James147: the Wine version in the Ubuntu repository is over a year old
<DaemonFC> get the latest one from their repository
<James147> DaemonFC: hence why i liked to their howto for installing the lastest :)
<DaemonFC> I meant that for seest_
<DaemonFC> stable releases of Wine make no sense
<seest_> and, it is installed now, so it was a nice guide
<DaemonFC> Windows is a moving target and Wine at any time is only a partial reimplementation of that target
<DaemonFC> best to alway have the latest version
<seest_> i am now running .exe files in wine, thank you
<blake__> I have 2 HDD on my desktop one is Windows XP OS and the other is this Linux Kubuntu OS. Do I really need to unplug one of them in order to boot into the other everytime time i'd like to switch between the 2 different HDD? Is it possible to have both plugged into the motherboard at the same time without any problems?
<James147> blake__: you shouldent need to unplug them if you set up grub
<kalp> how to stop kubuntu from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf?
<jamesjedimaster> blake__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902
<jamesjedimaster> kalp: what parameter do you need? nameserver?
<blake__> Right I don't have grub set up. I remember having it when I used Debian Lenny though. Thanks for the link jamesjedimaster
<zaccour> i'm about to try out kubuntu netbook remix
<zaccour> for karmic alpha 5
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows parted magic to back up?
<shrey> How can i use my PC's Internet in my mobile using Bluetooth..i have MotoROKR ? Pls help
<kalp> jamesjedimaster: I enter the nameserver for one of the 2 networks i connect to , and everytime use the other, this one is erased, i have to enter the nameserver everytime i need to connect
<ubuntu> wenas
<jamesjedimaster> kalp: check this http://www.netbsd.org/docs/network/dhcp.html#keep-resolv-conf
<kamikaze93> algun español?
<jamesjedimaster> kamikaze93: /join kubuntu-es
<kamikaze93> thanks (y)
<mostafa_> anybody works with clonezilla for drive imaging?
<mostafa_> anybody works with clonezilla for drive imaging?
<kalp> does "wavrec" work in ur machine?
<kalp> how to record wave files from terminal?
<lukas__> kalp: arecord
<kalp> lukas__: ;how to stop the recording?
<sebastien__> Bonsoir
<sebastien__> y a t'il un channel pour aide sur Ubuntu en francais ?
<sebastien__> Does anyone know a support channel for Ubuntu in french ?
<jamesjedimaster> sebastien__: !fr
<Mamarok> !fr | sebastien__
<ubottu> sebastien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Laeborg-lap> i have 3 computers: a workstation (kubuntu 9.04 64bits), a laptop (kubuntu 9.04 32bits) and a netbook (windows xp 32bits). I have these data i want to could access on all tree computers.
<Laeborg-lap> I have thinking on some VPN, so I can access the data from school, but is there other ways ?
<Laeborg-lap> The data should be stored on the workstation
<lukas__> kalp: ctrl -c
<kalp> lukas__: ya i killed it
<sena> Laeborg-lap: you can configure ssh server and access the securely over ssh
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: depends on where the data are stored
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: ah, yes, then vpn to the workstation, internally samba
<lukas__> so that you can access it on windows machine
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: that what sena says is the most easy way probably -ssh and sftp/scp
<Laeborg-lap> i need to access some files from my school and they have blocked port 22 :/
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: and will you be on netbook/laptop there?
<lukas__> or on school computer
<Laeborg-lap> stupid retard "system administrators"
<sena> Laeborg-lap: the most easy thing is some vnc server
<Laeborg-lap> ye on my netbook
<login__> #portoalegre
<sena> then you can access the gui
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: then you can configure your ssh daemon to start on another port :-)
<Laeborg-lap> they have blocked for vnc too.
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: you can access it eg on port 80
<Laeborg-lap> almost every port exept 80 and 443 is blocked
<lukas__> so use 443 and you will be ok
<sena> Laeborg-lap: lukas__ is right
<Laeborg-lap> setup ssh to use 443 ?
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: yesss :-)
<sena> and because the traffic is encrypted they can not guess who what why and so on
<sena> its pretty neat thing
<lukas__> yes, and finally if it is not 80, but 443, it wont be cached and parsed :-)
<Laeborg-lap> :D
<Laeborg-lap> but can i setup some kind of a network disk (i can use in windows too?) that i can access outside of the network ?
<sena> Laeborg-lap: the NAS (network-attached storage) server can do this for you
<sena> Laeborg-lap: some routers have this option to attach a usb external harddrive that is directly accessible from the network
<slow-motion> hi
<sena> did you say hi in slow-motion
<slow-motion> dont know
<fosk> hi
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: yess, use some computer with linux and just choose which way to access it (ftp, samba, sftp, scp ..)
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: or http ... - all you need is disc and linux :-)
<lukas__> Laeborg-lap: or bsd ...
<BluesKaj> lukas__, got any suggestions for mounting ntfs as a user in fstab ? I've researched this for a few days now , but yet to find a solution.
<lukas__> BluesKaj: that should be easy
<lukas__> wait
<BluesKaj> lukas__, this is my fstab entry : /dev/sda1    /media/windows   fuse.ntfs auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0  I can mount the partition with sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows , but I'd like it to automount at bootup.
<lukas__> BluesKaj: oh, sorry, ntfs ...
<lukas__> BluesKaj: which driver do you use for ntfs?
<lukas__> ntfs3g?
<BluesKaj> fuse ?
<lukas__> BluesKaj: how do you mount it usually?
<BluesKaj> lukas__, i think ntfs-3g is the default now
<lukas__> then ...
<BluesKaj> in the cli
<lukas__> BluesKaj: what does it do?
<BluesKaj> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows works fine but I'd like to automount it at bootup
<lukas__> BluesKaj: if you add it into fstab and try mount /media/windows
<lukas__> ...,
<lukas__> ?
<BluesKaj> lukas__, read above , i have an entry in fstab
<lukas__> yes, then try just mount /media/windows
<lukas__> I mean the command
<lukas__> # mount /media/windows
<BluesKaj> where
<lukas__> or sudo mount ...
<lukas__> if the fstab entry is ok then it will be mounted
<BluesKaj> yes i do that now but, id like it to automatically mount with the command each time i boot into linux
<lukas__> I understand, the reasons for not mounting it at boot time can be: 1) defect in /etc/fstab 2) not problems to mount, just not at boot
<BluesKaj> yeah, I saw something about not umounting correctly at halt
<lukas__> so, umount /media/windows
<lukas__> then try exactly: # mount /media/windows
<lukas__> (the command after #)
<BluesKaj> with the # ?
<lukas__> no
<BluesKaj>  i'm getting a red 0 when i add the mount
<BluesKaj> at the end of the line
<lukas__> red 0 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<lukas__> BluesKaj: look at man ntfs-3g
<lukas__> there is example line to fstab
<lukas__> /dev/sda5 /home/user/mnt ntfs-3g ro,uid=1000 0 0
<lukas__> uid should be your id
<BluesKaj> there's no uid
<BluesKaj> just a gid , group, I believe
<Robbi38> hello
<lukas__> BluesKaj: then use gid
<lukas__> BluesKaj: you can get it from id command
<SuperMiguel> is kubuntu 9.04 using kde 4 stable ?
<BluesKaj> ok, well i'm going to try your suggestion
<SuperMiguel> or im better off using 3.5
<BluesKaj> BBL
<lukas__> SuperMiguel: well, I think it is considered to be stable
<knuck887> hey all, i've got a 50 gig partition of ubuntu that's nicely set to my preferences. i've got an installation disk for both ubuntu and kubuntu, and want to install kubuntu through synaptic package manager
<knuck887> will installing it through there take gigs out of my ubuntu partition already installed? or take free space from the 110 gigs of the old windows partition i accidentally deleted earlier
<sena> knuck887: do you mean you want to install kde graphical user manager
<sena> knuck887: because synaptic is package manager and as far as i know you can not install operating system with it
<knuck887> i was looking from this
<knuck887> s
<knuck887> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<FloodBotK1> knuck887: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knuck887> but basically, i had 160 gigs for windows, a friend accidentally deleted that thinking he was giving ubuntu 50 gigs, now 110 gigs of free space are floating around
<knuck887> i want to install kubuntu and expand the ubuntu partition
<knuck887> i'd rather not format my drive again, but i wouldn't really mind
<James147> knuck887: you dont really need to install both kubuntu and ubuntu on 2 partitions, you can install kde and gnome on the same system and switch between them at the login screen
<reboot_> how do i change from the ati driver to the vesa driver?
<James147> knuck887: the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the default packages they are installed with
<knuck887> yeah, that's basically what i was picking up from that website. but by doing that, would that take disk space out of my ubuntu partition or the 110 gigs of free space on the disk?
<sena> knuck887: or you can install kubuntu on new partiotion, you can even split that 110GB partition and install windoze as 3rd os
<knuck887> eh, i gotta get a new os disk for windows later
<knuck887> i'm on an hp and they didn't send a back up disk for whatever reason
<sena> knuck887: if you install kde it will take only space from your 50GB ubuntu partition
<James147> knuck887: if you install kde on a ubuntu system then it wont touch other hard drives, it will use space thats on your current drive
<reboot_> do anybody know how i can change from the ati driver to the vesa driver?
<sena> knuck887: it will be also not more than 100MB or less
<knuck887> so would i have to install it from the disk at start up to take it from the empty disk space?
<James147> knuck887: what i suggest is to expand the ubuntu partition to your desired size and install kubuntu-desktop through synaptic
<knuck887> that's what i'd prefer to do. is there anything you can tell me about how to expand the 50 gig ubuntu partition?
<reboot_> gparted
<knuck887> i'm guessing that's an application to look up
<reboot_> just instal it with synaptic and use it
<reboot_> it should be quite logical
<reboot_> unless it has changed drastically
<knuck887> yeah, i've got it pulled up now, so i'll play around with it
<knuck887> thanks everyone
<reboot_> i need to change from the atidriver to the vesadriver, how can i do it?
<reboot_> does anybody know anything about it?
<BluesKaj> reboot_, remove the ati driver first, then in the terminal install the vesa , and reboot
<reboot_> the vesadriver is installed
<sena> reboot_: i think you can do that easily
<sena> with the gui system setings menu
<reboot_> how, i tried the xorg.conf file but it seems it doesn't work anymore
<sena> go to monitor/display
<sena> then howrdware
<sena> admin mode
<sena> select vesa
<reboot_> i sit on another computer
<reboot_> because the ati driver does not work
<cutre> hi. i have problems with sound. it works on amarok and dragon, but it doesnt on vlc or firefox... anyone can guess why?
<sena> are you in text mode .. console
<reboot_> in recovery
<BluesKaj> reboot_, the vesa driver won't be used until the ati driver is removed , and usually a reboot is required
<reboot_> ok, guess i will try that then
<reboot_> btw. is there no longer a way to do this manually?
<reboot_> without uninstalling the driver?
<BluesKaj> nope
<reboot_> guess the world moves backwards afther all...
<sena> reboot_: i think there is a way
<sena> you need a generic xorg.conf file
<sena> reboot_: you can find some with google or alike
<reboot_> guess i can try that
<sena> then replace your existing xorg.conf file (back it up first) then restart
<sena> it si in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reboot_> i know
<sena> ok
<reboot_> thanks
<sena> np :)
<el_unico> quick question on in Kubuntu is there a way to change settings in the Kickoff Application Launcher to make it so you can scroll through my favorites, applications etc. by just placing the pointer on them vice having to click?
<el_unico> nm I just figured it out.
<el_unico> sorry to post such lame questions :)
<sena> el_unico: there are no lame questions ;)
<schestowitz> Itnel ICH
<cutre> hi. i have problems with sound. it works on amarok and dragon, but it doesnt on vlc or firefox... anyone can guess why?
<galen> chat
<zaccour> is there somethin like gparted for kde?
<filosofico> zaccour: qtparted ?
<sena> zaccour: gparted is working on kde too
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Dragnslcr> For future reference
<jajjeje> ai dios que lio
<jajjeje> buenas
<jajjeje> toy
<zaccour> is there somethin like unetbootin for kde?
<filosofico> Dragnslcr: I don't have heard 'partitionmanager' before. Thanks for the info ...
<zaccour> is there somethin like unetbootin for kde?
<Brhad56> Quick Poll.. Which is your favorite IRC Client?
<cutre> hi. i have problems with sound. it works on amarok and dragon, but it doesnt on vlc or firefox... anyone can guess why?
<Brhad56> cutre: when you close out of amarok and dragon and restart firefox, then does it work?
<cutre> let me try
<Spaceman> vlc has a lot of options for different sound systems, you need to select the advanced options and then play with the sound settings
<cutre> yes, it does work
<cutre> i ve played with them, but it didnt make a diference
<Brhad56> cutre: Sounds like your having a sound configuration conflict.  You might simply try uninstalling pulseaudio and see if that works.  >sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<cutre> Brhad56: you were right
<Brhad56> cutre: both work at the same time now?
<cutre> aye, i m playing now a flash video, an mp3 on amarok and a movie with vlc, and all work
<Irving> hello all
<cutre> hello Irving
<Irving> do you play open arean?
<Irving> *arena
<cutre> Brhad56: thanks
<Brhad56> cutre: np
<Irving> im wondering if my video card is set up correctly
<Irving> open arena is very slow even in the menus, i think it should run faster than it is
<pitput> Should I install a clean copy or update to 9.10 when it comes out?
#kubuntu 2010-09-13
<Lord-Sid> me podrian recomendar un programa para hacer facturas
<EagleScreen_> la hoja de cálculo de OpenOffice?
<amelie> spreadsheet?
<Walzmyn> ok, once I download a new plasmoid, how do I put it in play?
<EagleScreen_> Add widgets in the context menu
<yesterday_> dsaf
<yesterday_> hello0
<yesterday_> nobody answer me??
<Sir_Brizz> because people often respond to dsaf?
<frito_lay> i shall respond ASDF
<yesterday_> o  sorry
<Sir_Brizz> lol
<Sir_Brizz> so he leaves
<Sir_Brizz> rofl
<sithlord48> can any one help me get filenames with colors back in dolphin for svn files.
<daskreech> sithlord48: tried in #kde ?
<sithlord48> daskreech: i have not  i will do so .
<mikism> g
<sabgenton> I've got a blank HD and I'm looking at a mirror with   10.04 and  10.04.1
<sabgenton> download 10.04.1 ?
<phoenix_> is there any audio player that allows user defined audio output
<dan_l> phoenix_, what do you mean?
<phoenix_> dan_l: i have created a alsa settings for lowpassfilter and upmix names upmix_20to51. i can use it as custom audio device in xmbc but not in any other player
<Pavel_10> Can anyone help me with a Wine issue?  I'm trying to run amazon's kindle app through it, but when I select the program from the wine menu, I get the icon animation and then nothing happens
<Pavel_10> do I need to move the kindle program files to a wine directory?
<magn3ts> I love what has been done with the installer.
<magn3ts> Is the install, config while installing included in Ubuntu as well?
<magn3ts> It's brilliant.
<magn3ts> (And all of this belongs in #kubuntu+1, so sorry. I always forget)
<phoenix_> i have modified alsa setting to get my subwoofer working for stereo audio files. the subwoofer works perfectly but i can play only one source at a time
<anthony__> fdjkl
<erigais> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey guys
<erigais> by chance anyone know how to take a screen shot in kubuntus?
<jemand> erigais the prog is names ksnapshot
<erigais> coolio, thanx man
<jemand> you may already have it   just push "PRINT" (screen)
<erigais> wow so east
<erigais> so EASY
<terrax> Anyone in here using kubuntu maverick?
<terrax> with latest radeon driver from xorg edgers?
<phoenix_> any experts here
<jussi> phoenix_: yes, there are. just ask your question and find out if anyone knows the answer...
<phoenix_> i have modified alsa setting to get my subwoofer working for stereo audio files. the subwoofer works perfectly but i can play only one source at a time
<phoenix_> jussi: i have modified alsa setting to get my subwoofer working for stereo audio files. the subwoofer works perfectly but i can play only one source at a time
<jussi> phoenix_: using pulse?
<phoenix_> jussi: no alsa]
<jussi> are you sure pulse is not installed (it keeps creaping in for me)
<phoenix_> jussi: shall i paste my .asoundrc
<phoenix_> jussi: just installed ladspa plugins and modified .asoundrc
<jussi> phoenix_: check that pulse is not installed - it can mess around with things...
<phoenix_> jussi: searching my system for any pulseaudio files
<phoenix_> jussi: pulseaudio for vlc, xmbc and browser are installed
<jussi> phoenix_: Im not an exper in this area, tbh. Hopefully someone with more experience can drop by and help you out. (but be patient, its morning :D)
<phoenix_> jussi: ok, after trying for a year without any support i got the subwoofer working for stereo audio today except this small problem.
<phoenix_> jussi: anyway i will wait
<jussi> phoenix_: yeah, frustrarting. as I mentioned, Ive found having pulse installed can cause the issue you mention. (and uninstalling it fixes the issue).
<phoenix_> jussi: what is your soundcard
<jussi> phoenix_: some standard intel hda
<phoenix_> jussi: so no problem for you
<olskolirc> where can i get desktop plasma widgets please?
<phoenix_> olskolirc: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=70x77x78&PHPSESSID=1c894ba13af5b3bc769ff3bb43b29ae5
<olskolirc> thanks phoenix_ that site gives me the run around when I do it on my own :-)
<phoenix_> olskolirc:have you tried the get new wigets button in the widgets list
<olskolirc> yeah im tired of all of those and i don't like most of them
<olskolirc> i have cwp weather it rocks
<olskolirc> I have a timer too
<N|ghtWo|f> hi
<N|ghtWo|f> how can i put the kconsole working with proxy ?
<N|ghtWo|f> nothing seems to work (wget, add-aptrepositories ...)
<N|ghtWo|f> i tried the command export HTTP_PROXY but i got the same results
<nebulas> help
<nebulas> kompozer
<hansti> алёё
<hansti> есть кто ?
<thomas____> can anyone help me get yahoo mail through thunderbird?
<phoenix_> thomas____: hello thomas
<thomas____> phoenix:can you help?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> oops , I take that 2nd howdy back:)
<cuznt> i have 3 kubuntu pc's and can not connect any of them to share folders
<cuznt> !share
<cuznt> i can not connect by network smb
<cuznt> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zarkone> hey all!
<zarkone> can somebody who use Strigi tell if this thing ever stop. It always indexing
<zarkone> will it stop when indexing will be done or it do it recursevly?
<jtheuer> strigi is very strange. it says for example: "0 files in index, 731MB index size" although I set the max index size to 200 MB.
<seicherlbob> hi! When I plug in an USB device, i get the following syslog: http://pastebin.com/GbQa8D5e (device not accepting address 29, error -62). It is a hotkey-panel of my silverstone case. any ideas how to make ubuntu recognize the panel?
<ese_> any idea on how i could recover deleted files including directory on an ext3
<EagleScreen_> ese_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ese_> EagleScreen: Thankyou for your help. but i had problems with restoring "directory". I couldn't be lucky with that....any idea..plz
<seicherlbob> when plugging a usb device i get error -62 in syslog and the device is not recognized. any suggestions what that means?
<olskolirc> is there any sign of Maverick in the repository yet?
<olskolirc> I can't see it im on Karmic
<EagleScreen_> yes olskolirc, for maverick talk, visit #ubuntu+1
<olskolirc> thanks EagleScreen_
<vbgunz> I just upgraded to the mainline kernel 2.6.34 on 10.04. I did this to try and get trim/discard support. I am seeing a 40mb increase all around on my ssd. thats awesome except for 1 caveat. hibernation takes excruciatingly long in the 2 minute range whereas resuming is amazingly at about the 20 second mark. why so long to hibernate? any clues?
<vbgunz> free -m tells me only 1gb of data is currently in ram
<vbgunz> im gonna try it again and take down the time
<dralexxx> hi all
<dralexxx> hi, i upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 ltc to 10.10 from update manager and it end up without a graphic environement.how to turn iton?
<Wazza> 10.10 is not a sure version
<wispurs> hey, i switched to linux after bieng hacked, so im a complete noob.  can anyone tell me if the konversation irc client has any channel anti flood settings, or scripts i can download/install to do this, without having to try andconfigure an eggdrop?
<James147> wispurs: what do you mean by 'anti flood settings'? what are you trying to filter?
<wispurs> channel floods and bot net joins
<James147> wispurs: you should be albe to turn off the part/join messages... although I dont know koversation very well,
<wispurs> that would be counter productive
<wispurs> lol
<wispurs> i want a script for protecting the channel of floods
<wispurs> not really just me
<wispurs> i guess i should have explained that better
<James147> wispurs: um... your not allowed to bring bots to the *ubuntu channels... they have their own floodbots
<wispurs> lol
<wispurs> its not an ubuntu channel
<wispurs> its my own channel on efnet
<wispurs> let me elaborate:  when using a client like Mirc on windows, you are able to download and configure a script to protect the channel when you arent watching
<IELTS> hello every one
<wispurs> im looking for something similair either a client that already does it, or a script i can download for irc using linux
<IELTS> what's up no one there???????????//
<IELTS> any one know where can i find channel to learn english
<wispurs> lol
<gauda> youtube channel? ;) http://www.youtube.com/user/hotforwords
<wispurs> haha
<IELTS> what i will learn from that link??
<IELTS> any way it is bock in our country any way
<wispurs> proxy?
<IELTS> yeb there is proxy so we cannot access to bad or porn website
<gauda> its just youtube?
<gauda> anyway, i would say it depends on your level where you want to start
<IELTS> i know it is youtube but what is that tube contan that is the idea???
<IELTS> ok thanks for your help
<IELTS> at least you are try to help me
<gauda> http://wordsmith.org/words/today.html
<IELTS> i try it latter becuase i have to leave right now
<IELTS> thanks again  for your time
<gauda> do so.. bye
<IELTS> see you later
<IELTS> bye
<xenthral> hah I could have helped that guy
<xenthral> I just took the IELTS last month
<xenthral> too late by a second
<gauda> pfff. i am so happy to decide for my own what is a bad website
<gauda> i love hotforwords :)
<Wazza> Ya t-il des francais ?
<Wazza> ok ...
<slow-motion> hi
<nakov> salut
<nakov> J'aimerais avoir le  son sur ma tv philips, je suis en double ecran avec mon laptop quelqun peu m'expliquer comment fair ?
<rork> !fr | nakov
<ubottu> nakov: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<oleg__> офигеть народу!
<goodnightvienna> evenin
<goodnightvienna> anyone know a good easy to use video editor for ubuntu?
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> if i open or drag&drop a file/folder in dolphin, dolphin stops responding fr about 30-60 sec.. kde 4.5.1 on latest lucid 10.04.1
<goodnightvienna> anyone know a good easy to use video editor for ubuntu?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys. I am a bit out of the loop on things. Isnt kmail2 suppose to have been released with kde 4.5.1 or did I miss anything?
<wornof> I have a 1680x1050 monitor and a 1024x768 one. Upon booting, both are set to 1024x768, but can be corrected via KDE System Settings. How can I make them be detected properly on boot? Would the correct xrandr command in the right boot file be sufficient?
<gauda1> wornof: what you want to do is described here http://seeseekey.net/blog/archives/959-Mittels-nouveau-und-RandR-zu-einem-Zweibildschirmsystem.html
<gauda1> but sorry, its in german. perhaps you'll understand with the help of google translate
<wornof> gauda1: We shall see. Thank you :)
<gauda1> essentially: create a file  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45custom_xrandr-settings and fill in sth of xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --mode 1920x1080 ... and so on
<gauda1> worked good for me. had the same problem!
<wornof> gauda1: I see, thank you. One thing...do I need to use '#!/bin/sh' at the beginning of the file, or *just* the xrandr line?
<gauda1> no just make it executable
<sathya__> hi
<sathya__> h
<sathya__> i
<sathya__> hi
<sathya__> hi
<FloodBotK2> sathya__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wornof> Then that's done...hopefully it will work. Thanks again gauda1
<gauda1> well, actually i am not that sure with shebang. just give it a try!
<olskolirc> hey guys where can I get a youtube desktop widget
<mikehh> I am having some problems with Kate in 10.10 beta - is this the proper channel to discuss this
<mikehh> or should I go to #ubunti+1
<sirecat> Hi everyone. I thought I downloaded Kubuntu. At least that was what the link said. I have since installed kde full. However when I login to KDE I don't see how to get to the wifi settings to get connected to my wireless network? I am using wpa2
<sirecat> Why don't I have a way in system settings to configure my wireless interface? I have searched all network options it doesn't even show. Google hasn't been much help either
<matbi> In what sense
<siganderson> everytime that kde4 starts kontact runs automatically, how do I stop this behaviour?
<bomber> hello
<bomber> im trying to burn a new kubuntu cd and for some reason im getting the msg to insert blank cd
<bomber> i have a blank in there and its being recognized by kde..... the usb viewer shows the blank and gives options on waht to do with the blank cd
<bomber> i say again lads.. is there anyone awake in this bloody channel?
<bomber> cheerio old boys
#kubuntu 2010-09-14
<Walzmyn> I've downloaded a plasmoid via the "add widgets" option on the desktop - but I can't find it.
<muesli> how can i permanently switch to webkit as my default rendering engine in konqueror?
<gauda> muesli, as far as i know this is kubuntu maverick stuff so you better visit #ubuntu+1
<muesli> gauda: thanks!
<lazygeeknz> Hi I'm having a major apt issue. every single package i try to install gets stuck at "unpacking..."
<koallas> [+] FTP Scanbot Loaded
<Weldon> Hey guys... I installed ubuntu 10.04 on a windows box a week ago and couldn't figure out why I couldn't access an NTFS volume.  I'm thinking now that it's because it is dynamic, composed of a number of disks.  Are there any documents pointing out how to make this accessible to my linux installation?  Any help greatly appreciated!
<phoenix_> does pulseaudio use alsa
<EagleScreen> I think yes
<Dragnslcr> Weldon- that probably isn't specific to Kubuntu, so you might try asking in #ubuntu (where there are more people than here)
<daniele> ciao
<Guest73474> Trying out Kubuntu 4.4 and testing the waters... wow, way different from the 3.5 I am was used to before switching to Gnome.
<Guest73474> How do you install the much needed drivers.. wireless and video seem to be the only ones needed
<Guest73474> hello?
<Guest73474> I have been with KDE since '01 and lately Gnome for tha past 2 years. I have to say that Gnome is now eaier to use.
<Guest73474> It's like I have to start all over again
<Guest73474> Kubuntu sure looks good though
<Guest73474> Is there any support tonight?
<phoenix_> why pulseaudio is made default in kubuntu maverick meerkat, when they say pulseaudio is not good
<gGibbon>  HESS
<gGibbon>  HESS
<EagleScreen_> HESS
<MikieTimT> I upgraded my 10.04 VirtualBox VM with 10.10 Beta, and now I cannot get any resolution higher than 800X600.  How do I go about getting 1024X768 back?
<MikieTimT> There seems to be no xorg.conf anymore.
<MikieTimT> I've tried nomodeset and everything in VirtualBox to set 1024X768, but I still only get 800X600, which is tiny.
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nico_> list
<avihay> ha, ubottu handled that professionally and quietly.
<amol> hello  i am having trouble with my eeepc keyboard, like when press m it types m/ i press L it types L[. on login screen the keyboarb works fine. i am using eeepc 1000ha.
<amol> usb keyboard works fine too.
<amol> i have tried changing the keyboard layouts , somtimes it helps but after a reboot the problem is there again
<amol> cant figure out if this is software or hardware problem
<amol> keyboard is working fine
<noaXess> good morning.. here it is 09.00 am
<noaXess> i'm searching a software that can manage car spar parts.. any idea/hint?
<Mamarok> noaXess: how about a MySQL database and using Kexi as a frontend?
<noaXess> Mamarok: hey.. wasup? kexi? any link?
<Mamarok> noaXess: well, Kexi is the default database frontend for KDE, it's in the repos
<noaXess> aha.. ok.. see..
<Mamarok> but of course you need to build the database yourself
<Mamarok> it can't know beforehand what you need
<Mamarok> my brother runs a spare parts departement in a big garage and they use MySQL
<noaXess> hm. the problem is, that i need a software that has a default inventory of car spare parts ;).. there are solutions for windows.. but.. linux.. i haven't found any.. here is what the customer uses now.. http://www.birner.at/ don't look to strong to the webpage layout.. uaaaa
<frogonwheels> MikieTimT:  xrandr
<Mamarok> noaXess: if it is a MySQL database, it can be used in Linux, the database itself is what matters
<Mamarok> aka the "default inventory" is a database
<noaXess> Mamarok: i know.. but i don't know that they won't give the data without costs..
<Mamarok> so if it is a MSAccess database you of course need to export that to SQL first
<Mamarok> noaXess: so you really expect to get the database for free? Do you only have an idea how much work is behind that? I guess thwy want at least some invenstment back
<Mamarok> such data is never for free
<noaXess> Mamarok: i know.. but much work to get it into any other frontend..
<Mamarok> noaXess: once you know the database structure, you can nbuild a frontend, frontend are always adaptable
<noaXess> Mamarok: it's not the plan to get the data for free.. but the data need to be compatible..
<Mamarok> and easy to make, but you need the database structure
<noaXess> yes..
<noaXess> so.. we will look forward for that..
<Mamarok> well, if it is SQL it is adaptable
<Mamarok> if it is Access or Oracle you can forget about
<Mamarok> there are exporting tools, but it is usually a lot of work
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nico_> xcdd send me #
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<olivier> Hello. I'm trying to find a website which can help me with creating my own services menu on dolphin. I can only find website which describes it for Konqueror. Any idea anyone?
<mokush> olivier: try asking someone on #kde
<olivier> I'll try, thx
<munny> hi!
<munny> anyone can help me to stop virtuoso? i disable nepomuk/strigi from systemsettings, but at login i've virtuoso-t that use about 130MB...
<lei> a
<Backglass> hello:), someone helps me a moment to get the voltage of the cpu in linux?
<Backglass> hello:), someone helps me a moment to get the voltage of the cpu in linux?
<cuznt> !voltage
 * cuznt has no idea
<Backglass> uhm
<Backglass> in propietary system my system using everest detect voltage
<Backglass> but in linux dont
<Backglass> :S
<zegenie> Backglass: have you tried the "sensors" command?
<omkar> I have acer aspire 5745G & installed kubuntu 10.04 64bit but not able view the batter time
<omkar> battery time
<omkar> ie battery consumption
<omkar> can anyone please help
<zegenie> omkar: battery time is unrealistic, so as far as I know, kde doesn't show it
<zegenie> otherwise it should show up in the battery info widget (usually in the systray)
<zegenie> if you really want to see it, here's how: http://hanschen.org/2010/03/14/remaining-time-in-the-battery-monitor-widget/
<omkar> yeah
<zegenie> you also have this widget: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Battery+Time+Remaining?content=123767
<omkar> it generally shows in the systray but its not showing
<zegenie> which you can install, showing battery time
<omkar> ok
<omkar> thanks
<zegenie> is there a battery icon at all in the systray?
<risman> Many error after installed dbus-1.4.1, the messages are mostly about "...system_bus_socket: no file or directory". Anyone can help? I'm using kde 4.5.1
<risman> Many error after installed dbus-1.4.1, the messages are mostly about "...system_bus_socket: no file or directory". Anyone can help? I'm using kde 4.5.1
<phoenix__> what is the audio server used by kubuntu
<BluesKaj> howdy
<windback> Earthwings: hello
<windback> http://pastebin.ca/1940498
<vbgunz_> I just installed the mainline kernel 2.6.36-rc4 and hibernate and resume are working again. one quirk really bugging me though is I have no consoles 1 through 6. framebuffer is blank :( anybody have an idea?
<staticvoid> hey
<staticvoid> thank god
<staticvoid> what's everyone up to?
<staticvoid> I'm soooo BORED
<staticvoid> no one wants to play with me! hehehe
<simo163> hello every body
<simo163> i wanna download a english dictionary
<simo163> i have tryied with stardict and others
<staticvoid> well download one then
<simo163> but i couldn't install the package
<staticvoid> u have linux?
<muesli> simo163: run "sudo apt-get install stardict"
<staticvoid> http://wordweb.info/free/   here's one for windows
<simo163> yes
<simo163> ubuntu
<staticvoid> this is my first time in an IRC
<staticvoid> assuming everyone here has linux?
<muesli> staticvoid: indeed
<simo163> ok
<muesli> simo163: run your package manager and install stardict there
<staticvoid> whatta stupid girl i am geez
<muesli> simo163: or open a konsole window and type "sudo apt-get install stardict"
<muesli> simo163: you don't usually have to manually hunt down programs with linux
<staticvoid> I need to be talkin to you people
<muesli> simo163: it's all in a "database". just tell ubuntu to download and install it for you (as described above)
<simo163> i tried to install the deb package but it refuse
<staticvoid> like in Update manager?
<simo163> there was some problems
<ILETS> hello every one
<staticvoid> hi!
<ILETS> good after noon
<staticvoid> where do u live ILETS
<staticvoid> ?
<ILETS> jordan
<ILETS> and you?
<staticvoid> US
<ILETS> you are welcome
<staticvoid> am i?
<staticvoid> I feel retarded in here
<ILETS> what is your opnion about ubuntu
<staticvoid> I like it
<muesli> staticvoid: what makes you feel retarded?!
<staticvoid> haven't been able to play with it cuz my laptop was stolen
<staticvoid> then I just got this new pc
<joshua__> so sorry
<joshua__> what s it?
<ILETS> it can replace ubuntu to windows 7?
<staticvoid> yeah they robbed my apartment and got THREE laptops
<joshua__> OUCH!
<muesli> insured they were, i hope
<staticvoid> it's a free pc that's what but I finally have A TERABYTE
<staticvoid> it's a gateway though...
<staticvoid> 6gigs
<joshua__> nice, I got an Acer Aspire notebook
<staticvoid> dual processor
<staticvoid> i like acer
<joshua__> running ubuntu/kubuntu from external hdd
<staticvoid> don't they own gateway?
<staticvoid> how do you all feel about Puppy? I liked that one but my loser boyfriend couldn't install it
<ILETS> i like toshiba laptop
<staticvoid> ex bf  lol
<joshua__> my dad has a toshiba satellite
<staticvoid> he deleted WINDOWS and I didn't even have an OS
<ILETS> hahaha thanks
<staticvoid> I had just got the computer too
<simo163> instaled done
<joshua__> its awesome, 4GB ram and he upgraded to 500GB hdd
<ILETS> do mean that iam like your dad???
<simo163> when i can find it to run?
<staticvoid> but it's fixed now obviously
<joshua__> I use windows 7 Pro as my main OS in my built-in hdd
<ILETS> i think young more than that
<staticvoid> my laptop was an Artist Edition HP
<staticvoid> 4g and 500hd
<ILETS> ok
<staticvoid> I was in love with it
<staticvoid> and I cried when I found out it was gone! lol!
<ILETS> so what are you prefer windows 7 or ubuntu?
<joshua__> just finished downloading gedit src code through git
<staticvoid> well i'm just learning ubuntu so it's kinda confusing but I want to master it
<joshua__> same
<muesli> staticvoid: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<joshua__> both
<staticvoid> windows is so plain now lol
<muesli> good thing
<staticvoid> haven't checked out kubuntu
<staticvoid> Anyone know about Puppy?
<ILETS> iam useing ubuntu and so on windows 7
<joshua__> I very good at VB.net (Windows), C# (linux windows)
<staticvoid> I had Mandriva on the laptop but YOU HAVE TO PAY TO GET SOUND.... screw that
<staticvoid> I WANT TO LEARN C#!!
<muesli> staticvoid: you should be fine with kubuntu / puppy / opensuse whatever
<ILETS> i try mandriva before
<staticvoid> I was even reading C# books while I didn't have a pc hehehe
<muesli> and even the free mandriva should feature sound support ;-)
<staticvoid> well this free mandriva did not
<staticvoid> and i looked into it
<joshua__> and I know a little c and C++
<staticvoid> it's worthless without sound hehe
<staticvoid> i'm a big pirate
<staticvoid> arrrrrg
<staticvoid> haha that was gay hehehe
<elijah> I love the default sounds that come with Kubuntu 10.10! Kudos
<muesli> a little
<staticvoid> I'm so down on myself today
<staticvoid> geeeez
<ILETS> i donot have problem with that, just i have problem till now with all linux distribtion, becuase i would like to connected to my work network
<sta11> I got message when logged in about can't start dbus, and ask me too call qdbus. how to fix this?
<ILETS> that have clean acess agent
<staticvoid> isn't there a way around that?
<staticvoid> forget what it's called
<ILETS> so that is my main problim right now
<staticvoid> what linux is best for media
<joshua__> ubuntu studio
<staticvoid> hmmmm
<staticvoid> haven't heard of that one
<staticvoid> is it good generally too?
<joshua__> http://www.ubuntustudio.org/
<staticvoid> u da man
<joshua__> no problem
<KukuNut> IdleOne: is this #kubuntu or something else?
<joshua__> or you could try mythbuntu
<joshua__> http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<ILETS> is there any one have idea, how can i connect my laptop to network that have cisco ???
<staticvoid> like remotely?
<staticvoid> fo sho
<joshua__> hmmm...
<simo163> who know how can i use the stardict pleazz?
<muesli> snoop dogg's in the house?
<joshua__> what do you mean??
<joshua__> did u download stardict yet?
<staticvoid> no i'm just sooo gangsta!
<muesli> staticvoid: apparently. how old are you?
<staticvoid> jk btw
<staticvoid> i'm old
<joshua__> I'm 13
<staticvoid> i'm 27
<muesli> joshua__: if you're not kidding, you go kid
<ILETS> so no one have any idea how can i do that??
<staticvoid> hehehehe
<gauda> isn't there something like #offtopic ?
<staticvoid> for real
<joshua__> nope, bithday is oct, 1996
<muesli> gauda: heh :)
<staticvoid> i'm just goofy
<joshua__> im homeschooled, from New Jersey
<staticvoid> i was smoking weed by that time lol
<muesli> joshua__: cool, started with linux when i was 13 or 14 myself
<joshua__> nice
<staticvoid> how old r u mues?
<muesli> 30 by now
<staticvoid> WHEW! I was afraid everyone was a teenager
<staticvoid> am i going to have to make a partition for this?
<ILETS> how can i add dictionary or spelling check here ?
<muesli> staticvoid: i would recommend it
<staticvoid> but i don't want to mess up my pc
<joshua__> I'm also a Boy Scout, I'm currently a star and only need 2 Merit Badges to get to Life
<muesli> staticvoid: try a live cd instead
<staticvoid> never done a partition before
<joshua__> backup the hdd to dvdx
<joshua__> dvds
<Schnacki> ILETS: Spellcheck here in IRC?
<staticvoid> i've done that
<staticvoid> but that was when i first got it
<ILETS> yeah here on IRC
<muesli> staticvoid: so it depends. if you want to install it, yeah you need a live cd
<muesli> errr
<muesli> ignore that
<muesli> staticvoid: so it depends. if you want to install it, yeah you need a partition
<staticvoid> hehehee
<FloodBotK2> muesli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> oh, so you should make another, newer version
<staticvoid> how do i do that?
<muesli> the ubuntu installer should guide you through it
<staticvoid> boys usually do that stuff for me so I never learned how
<muesli> i can't recommend experimenting with it, tho. most likely you'll end up killing your windows install ;-)
<staticvoid> not boys as in LITTLE boys lol
<joshua__> instert a dvd into the disk slot and use any backup manager to copy everything onto the dvds
<staticvoid> i know!
<staticvoid> i don't want to do that
<muesli> staticvoid: in general: you need to shrink an existing partition to make space for a new one
<staticvoid> okay
<muesli> then create a new partition and install linux to that fresh partition
<joshua__> leave so white space too
<staticvoid> k
<Schnacki> ILETS: depends on what program you use
<staticvoid> so how do i get to where i can do that?
<joshua__> or just do what i did and install on a external hdd
<ILETS> iam using konversation one's
<muesli> staticvoid: the ubuntu installers can do that for you
<Schnacki> ILETS: I wasn't finished yet. ;)
<staticvoid> it can do what
<staticvoid> shrink it?
<Schnacki> ILETS: I was about to say: either way, I'm not sure about any tools supporting spell checking for IRC chat
<staticvoid> if it's a media linux i want lots of space
<ILETS> i can help you on that staticvoid
<joshua__> what version of windows do u have (7, vista, etc.)?
<Schnacki> ILETS: AFAIK Kopete supports IRC, too. There you can also configure spell checking
<staticvoid> please do
<muesli> ILETS: konversation does support it
<staticvoid> 7
<muesli> ILETS: right click the input field and enable spell checking
<joshua__> good
<joshua__> check this out: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=how+to+dual-boot+windows+7+with+linux&aq=2&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=how+to+dual-boot+&gs_rfai=CBnKc94CPTLTmOaCcoATy-pyhBQAAAKoEBU_QC0gG
<Schnacki> muesli: woah... and once again I learned something of which I now remember that I should know it since... years. At the very least
 * Schnacki shakes his head
<muesli> Schnacki: you're welcome ;-)
<Schnacki> ILETS: That tip from muesli works in much more KDE tools, too. Quassel for example
<muesli> Schnacki: well, pretty much everywhere
<joshua__> anyone know what version of GNOME ubuntu 10.10 will use?
<ILETS> staticvoid , after you get your cd or dvd of linux just you have to reboot your pc
<muesli> joshua__: i think it's still gonna be 2.31
<ILETS> and then choice to boot from cd or dvd
<joshua__> awsome, cause ubuntu 10.04 is 2.28
<ILETS> the cd will guided to you to choose your language ,location and so
<ILETS> when they ask you for partion then you have to becarefull
<joshua__> very careful! if you created white-space and didn't put a partition in there, then choose that.
<staticvoid> yes
<joshua__> if you made a linux partition, you should choose that.
<joshua__> DO NOT CHOOSE "USE ENTIRE DISK"!
<ILETS> you have to move to manual selection so you will choice on which way you want to divided you HD
<staticvoid> hehehehe
<staticvoid> k
<joshua__> « /win 1 »
<ILETS> you will get new windows that will show you your partion after and before look at it and see what is will happend after your change
<ILETS> before accept anything look at it more than two times
<staticvoid> ok
<ILETS> now how much your HD?
<staticvoid> terabyte
<ILETS> how much you would like to make for linux?
<ILETS> calculate that and on your partion high light it then press Eidt
<staticvoid> ummm
<staticvoid> k
<ILETS> let us say you want to make 40 gage  for linux
<staticvoid> k
<ILETS> so change your disk size to terabyte minus 40 gagebyte
<ILETS> it will give you two partion now old one and new empty one's
<staticvoid> can i keep this partition though?
<staticvoid> should i just use this ubuntu partition and over write it?
<ILETS> on empty one high light it and make new primary partion
<staticvoid> k
<joshua__> staticvoid: r u installing this on another pc or are u writing it down?
<staticvoid> hehe i was on the phone
<staticvoid> i'm just reading
<staticvoid> I've seen it done before
<ILETS> and keep aroud 4gagebyte for swab partion (40gage minus 4gage = your linux partion size)
<staticvoid> i wish u could of emailed this to me
<staticvoid> i can probably find out how somewhere online?
<staticvoid> something has come up and I have to go
<ILETS> ok see you later
<staticvoid> thank u for ur help
<ILETS> take care please
<ILETS> you are welcome
<staticvoid> i did remember most everything so u did not just waste ur time :)
<ILETS> i hope so
<ILETS> i think it good practice for me also how to explain for another person and to improve my english language
<Jsvcycling1> msg nickserv identify Jsvcycling1 jkbtta
<Jsvcycling1> oops
<ILETS> that is the reason iam asking how can i get spellcheck so i will never spend my time for nothing as i wish
<Jsvcycling1> go point!
<Jsvcycling1> lets try that again...
<ILETS> what is that will try it again please?
<Jsvcycling1> I tried the command again since i forgot to put the "/" before msg
<Jsvcycling1> got to go. Gota finish my report. C ya
<weisstras> hello?
<weisstras> xd
<ILETS> hello wiesstras
<ILETS> how are you?
<sapphireliu> Hello world
<sapphireliu> I`m new to here
<lahwran> greetings, all! I have a popup problem. every 20 minutes or so, a small alert dialog will appear with the message "could not find service". I don't remember off the top of my head what the service is that it can't find though. any idea what might be going on?
<lahwran> when it pops up again, I'll paste you guys the message
<lahwran> ah, here we go. it says "starting KTTSD failed" in the main part of the window, and the title bar reads "Could not find service 'kttsd'. - Plasma W" and it's cut off
<sapphireliu> i could not help
<cenciu> hi. i have installed kde partition manager. how can i run the application now?
<Jsvcycling1> I'm back
<lahwran> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3105407.0 <<< ooh, I have exactly the same setting turned on! but I actually WANT it to work. how do I install this service?
<Jsvcycling1> never mind, got to go
<DarthFrog> cenciu: Check the menu entries in System.
<cenciu> DarthFrog: i can't find it. any terminal command?
<DarthFrog> cenciu: yes, just "partitionmanager".
<cenciu> DarthFrog: tnx
<DarthFrog> cenciu: It's called "Partition Editor" in Applications/System menu.
<lahwran> ahem. I'm going to whine and complain about not getting attention now.
<cenciu> DarthFrog: yes, i know that,i don't like it... is slow
<DarthFrog> lahwran: Won't do you any good, if no-one knows how to help you.
<lahwran> DarthFrog: oh. right.
<lahwran> I knew that I think
<slow-motion> hi
<cenciu> DarthFrog: how can i resize a partition , (or shrink it) i want to make one other partition (ntfs) ?
<DarthFrog> cenciu: partitionmanager can do that.
<cenciu> DarthFrog: yes, but i canceled the operation when it was like 40 %. now i can't see the partition at all. what can i do?
<lahwran> slow-motion: low
<DarthFrog> cenciu: Don't know, sorry.
<cenciu> DarthFrog: thanks anyway...
<DarthFrog> cenciu: If you haven't already done a backup, right now would be an excellent time to do one.
<DarthFrog> Because you may need to restore from a backup in the very near future.
<max_> ciao a tutti
<max_> list
<rork> !it | max_
<ubottu> max_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<FlashDeluxe> Hi! Ive got a question, how can i copy data to a destination and delete automatically the first letter of all the files which have to be copied?
<akSeya> hi there
<akSeya> guys.. i just installed Kubuntu 10.04.1 .. i'm not able to do updates cause i'm behid a proxy.. when I set my proxy setting in SystemSettings, I click Apply, when I close the window and open it again, proxy settings are lost
<akSeya> please.. anyone??
<Artie_Ephem> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to change an expired password for a user (I essentially locked myself out...duh) - I came up in recovery mode and blanked out the password field in /etc/shadow, but I still can't log in as that user, still says password expired - I'm suspecting there's another security file somewhere that is preventing me from logging in
<muesli> Artie_Ephem: login in recovery mode
<DarthFrog> Artie_Ephem: Reboot into recovery mode.
<muesli> Artie_Ephem: do "passwd username"
<DarthFrog> Like he says. :-)
<Artie_Ephem> ok, I think I tried that last night too, set the passwd for the user then tried to login but got the same message - I'll try again but won't be able to until later this afternoon - but is there any other files you know of that I'm missing?
<akSeya> Artie_Ephem: you can also try a passwd <username> -u
<akSeya> but "sudo passwd <username> <newpassword>" should work fine
<DarthFrog> Artie_Ephem: You could also try using the "chage" command.  i.e "change age".
<Artie_Ephem> I also tried to be sneaky and change the date in the bios, but they system wouldn't even come up enough for me to get a command prompt in recovery mode
<Artie_Ephem> ok great, thanks all, I'll try your suggestions this afternoon and let you know how I make out
<v3nd3tta``> kk i got a problem
<v3nd3tta``> i have a strange partition
<v3nd3tta``> it's 40 gb big and it has the label home but the partition with moint point /home is another one
<sriramoman> in my kubuntu 10.04 (i am using kwin and KDE4.4) I notice all windows open up maximized. How do I disable this setting!
<DarthFrog> sriramoman: Check what options are available in SystemSettings.
<sriramoman> DarthFrog: I got the answer in another forum. Thank you. for ur reference, anyway, http://img716.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktoplm5763.png <- dropdown Placement
<skfin> Hi... Does anyone have a clue how to reset users locale settings.
<skfin> Without qt-language-selector
<v3nd3tta``> hey guys, i got a problem with my filesystems and partitons. 2 have the same uuid but in gparted they show up with different spaces and other specialities
<v3nd3tta``> kubuntu 10.04 , no upgrade, but formatted ntfs drives a time ago
<v3nd3tta``> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DarthFrog> v3nd3tta``:  You can use gparted, whichis a GNOME app.  Or partitionmanager, which is the KDE app.
<v3nd3tta``> yeah i have gparted
<DarthFrog> v3nd3tta``: They're both frontends to the parted program.
<v3nd3tta``> but /dev/sda9 and /dev sda6 have same uuid
<v3nd3tta``> how does that happen DarthFrog and how can i be sure which partition is which?
<v3nd3tta``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493738/
<v3nd3tta``> ^^ sudo blkid of both partitions
<v3nd3tta``> label: "oldhome" is mounted as "/home"
<DarthFrog> Now that's cute.  How did you get them to have the same UUID? :-)
<v3nd3tta``> idk but i also have a problem with 2 kde profiles of my desktop
<DarthFrog> Can you mount them separately?  Do they have different contends?
<DarthFrog> contents
<v3nd3tta``> uhm i cannot mount the 2nd one label: home
<v3nd3tta``> it does it automatically, even random
<DarthFrog> I'm not following you.
<v3nd3tta``> sometimes i have to reboot because 1 profile is older than the other
<v3nd3tta``> kk it seems like "label: home" (with no mount point) is booting randomy the copied profile
<DarthFrog> OK, gotcha.  Well, it's fairly easy to solve.
<v3nd3tta``> but "label: oldhome" (with MountPoint: /home) has the right profile i think
<DarthFrog> As root, edit the /etc/fstab file and change the filesystem record for /home from "UUID=" to "/dev/sda9"  or sda6, if you prefer.
<v3nd3tta``> if i do sudo mount /dev/sda9 then /home has the contents of the old /home i don't want to have
<v3nd3tta``> should i format /dev/sda9 ?
<DarthFrog> no
<DarthFrog> Do a backup of its contents first, in case you've made a mistake and have confused which partition is holding which date.
<DarthFrog> data.
<v3nd3tta``> okay
<DarthFrog> Then format it.
<v3nd3tta``> so sudo mount /dev/sda9 and copy every data :)
<v3nd3tta``> oooh looul
<v3nd3tta``> dolphin says it's the old content
<v3nd3tta``> i mean
<v3nd3tta``> the actual content
<v3nd3tta``> but if i do ls ~
<v3nd3tta``> it shows the one i don't want
<DarthFrog> Yeah.  "sudo mkdir /save_my_ass".  "sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/disk"  "rsync -avv --progress /mnt/disk /save_my_ass"
<v3nd3tta``> how do i copy per console everything?
<v3nd3tta``> a complete dir?
<DarthFrog> Rsync is your friend.
<v3nd3tta``> arg
<v3nd3tta``> mount point /mnt/disk doesnt exist
<rork> or `cp -R dirname`
<DarthFrog> You can use "cp -a <old dir> <new dir>" also but rsync is better.
<DarthFrog> v3nd3tta``: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<v3nd3tta``> omg so much unuseful stuff
<v3nd3tta``> nepomuk -.-
<v3nd3tta``> nepomuk database... needed veeery long :O
<v3nd3tta``> okay
<v3nd3tta``> .q3a/baseq3/pak0.pk3 :P
<v3nd3tta``> so now it copied all
<v3nd3tta``> now should i format /dev/sda9 ?
<v3nd3tta``> DeathFrog ?
<DarthFrog> Is it currently mounted?
<v3nd3tta``> yep
<DarthFrog> Then you won't be able to format it.
<v3nd3tta``> uhm how to unmount per console command?
<DarthFrog> You'll have to unmount it first.
<DarthFrog> umount /dev/sda9
<DarthFrog> that's not a mispelling, BTW.
<DarthFrog> sudo umount /dev/sda9
<v3nd3tta``> umount: cannot umount /dev/sda9 -- /dev/sda6 is mounted over it on the same point.
<v3nd3tta``> arg i hate that
<v3nd3tta``> reboot?
<DarthFrog> Right, I expected that.
<DarthFrog> Not yet.  Do the /etc/fstab editing I told you to do earlier.
<v3nd3tta``> but there is no "label" "home"
<v3nd3tta``> it's not even mounted
<v3nd3tta``> i can give you my fstab output
<v3nd3tta``> in paste
<DarthFrog> Make sure that it's /dev/sda6 that is mounted and that /dev/sda9 is not mounted.  make sure that /dev/sda6 contains the real /home data that you wish to preserve.
<v3nd3tta``> should i?
<DarthFrog> OK.
<DarthFrog> I have to leave very soon, BTW.
<v3nd3tta``> uhm now reboot and then format?
<DarthFrog> If you want and if you're sure that the correct partition is mounted on /home.
<v3nd3tta``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493762/
<v3nd3tta``> my fstab, nothing of my /sda9 :)
<v3nd3tta``> kk see ya, if i'm not online in 5 mins i got a livecd-problem :)
<DarthFrog> It's the "UUID=<uuid>" that's the problem.
<DarthFrog> Change it to:
<DarthFrog>  /dev/sda6  /home     ext4    defaults 0    2
<v3nd3tta``> kk see ya
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I connect my external hard drive the kernel only sees that I have attached some USB device.
<Ertain> But it doesn't make the proper device (/dev/sd*).
<ColgateRaider> I was wondering how well aptosid does on a 2010 Macbook pro. I tried ubuntu but it uses the nvidia card by default and the whole laptop runs very hot.
<ColgateRaider> I was wondering how well Kubuntu does on a 2010 Macbook pro. I tried ubuntu but it uses the nvidia card by default and the whole laptop runs very hot.
<gauda> ColgateRaider: so why dont you disable the nvidia driver?
<ColgateRaider> gauda: what good is that going to do?
<ColgateRaider> distributions dont recognize the intel card at all.
<gauda> i see
<ColgateRaider> I just find it hard to believe there has been no progress on the linux world for the lastest dynamic switching MBPs
<gauda> well, imho that is not the main target of kubuntu
<gauda> ColgateRaider since this is not kubuntu specific you better ask in #ubuntu ?
<x3cion> Hello, I've a strange problem and maybe you can help me or point me somewhere else. I try to connect to a wlan AP wich has WPA1 + WPA2 enabled. the laptop i try it with has a broadcom 4318 chipset. When I tried it with NetworkManager, it seems to time out. When I tried it with wicd, it said authentication failed.
<negas> hi!, how can i update to kde 4.5.2 beta?, im using kubuntu 10.0.4
<Bucky> hi. when i shut down kubuntu, i see that there are error messages, but they suddenly go away, before i could read them. there is somewhere a log file that i can read?
<Sprite> Hi! does anyone know if Docky works on Kubuntu?
<negas> sasa
<chalcedony> where does the kweather icon show up on your desktop in 10.04?
<cato37> everything in ktorrent went to stalled, and hasnt changed. how do i fix it?
<real_ate> hi guys. i'm having an issue and was hoping someone here could help me out! I installed kubuntu-desktop after installing (vanilla) ubuntu
<real_ate> but now I can't shutdown from Kubuntu
<real_ate> and when I click "Switch User" it just locks screen and doesn't actually allow me to switch users
<real_ate> The only way I could figure out how to switch user was to run gnome-panel and use that to switch users
<real_ate> ... but obviously this is not the ideal solution
<real_ate> anyone know how I can enable the shutdown button and make it so that I can switch users ?
<hlshah> Hi all, I am new to kubuntu and started getting this error "Phonon : HDA intel ADL 262 not working". I managed to read a few threads but did not really understand how the problem could be solved! Any help?
<DarthFrog> hlshah: Is sound working?
<hlshah> sound is working
<hlshah> but the microphone is not...
<DarthFrog> If sound is working, ignore the Phonon message.
<hlshah> but how to get the mic to work?
<hlshah> sound recorder does not show any activity...
<DarthFrog> As for the mike, you'll likely want to play with the mixer settings.
<hlshah> tried all I could...any suggestions?
<DarthFrog> No, sorry.
<DarthFrog> Other than to ask the obvious question:  Is it plugged in?  :-)
<hlshah> its inbuilt....
<hlshah> any alternatives that can be installed to make it work?
<hlshah> skype is useless without mic!
<SOSTEK> HI
<cato37> is there an alternative to ktorrent? everything i try with it stalls?
<Artie_Ephem> Hi all, I'm trying to get my user account active again - it appears the password isn't the problem, but the fact that the account is now showing as expired. when I ran chage -l --<user>, it indicated that my account had expired yesterday, which would explain why I can't login... so I tried chage -E --expiredate 2012-12-31 <user> but it just comes back with the help menu. any suggestions?
<fliegenderfrosch> Artie_Ephem: you should _either_ use -E or --expiredate, not both
<fliegenderfrosch> -E is just a shortcut
<Artie_Ephem> aaah! ok thanks, I'll give it a try
<Artie_Ephem> awesome fliegenderfrosch, that did the trick. many thanks!
<fliegenderfrosch> no problem :)
<gverig> Did I go nuts or does http://www.kubuntu.org/ just say "OK"?
<gverig> wtf?
<rork> gverig: it's normal now
<gverig> rork: yup...
<gverig> what was it?
<rork> could be maintainance or smth
#kubuntu 2010-09-15
<cato37> is anyone having problems with ktorrent? everything is stalled and when i purge it, i still get all the idiot changes that i made to it. how do i set everything back to original settings?
<gverig> Stupid question... For laptop OS, desktop, primary machine, developer (java/C++/other), some browsing and what not- what do you think is better between [XK]*ubuntu? Why? Some background: I have been using Ubuntu for several years, comfortable with linux, etc. Just wanted to see if anybody thought there is a sufficient reason for me to try other guys or  just do "if it works don't fix it" thing.
<sithlord48> cato37: i don't use ktorrent often but when i do it seams to work just fine
<sithlord48> gverig: what desktop do you prefer?
<gverig> sithlord48: Do you mean between KDE and Gnome? As I said, I've been using Gnome for past X years and I haven't tried KDE in a WHILE
<cato37> it worked fine until about three days ago. i messed around with the settings. when i tried to uninstall it, purge it, and reinstall it, all the settings were still saved. i dont know the right question to ask to look online to find info on how to wipe all the info so that ktorrent reinstalls fresh, and with the original settings.
<gverig> And it has changed a lot...
<sithlord48> gverig: yea i re read taht was gonna tell you, that you can install them side by side, and choose desktop @ login
<Obfuscate> It's likely you know already, but just to be sure... kubuntu.org/ returns a plain text page with the contents "OK".
<sithlord48> cato37: did you del your ktorrentrc file (think its in ~/.kde/apps/share/config/)
<sithlord48> cato37: the purge should have done that.. but its worth checking since its where you settings are
<gverig> sithlord48: right, two problems with that. 1) last time I did them both got app menues to polluted with each other apps it wasn't funny and 2) I am looking for a reason to try KDE. "tias" is not a reason :p . Basically, do you feel it's vastly superior/different or is it just "yeah, flip a coin..."
<cato37> sithlord48: thanx. i will try it.
<sithlord48> gverig: yes it does taht
<gverig> sithlord48: then it's easier to set up different partitions and then have shared home/opt/watever partitions. The second part remains- do you feel there is a reason for me to spend few days (since that's at least what it will take to really try a new desktop) on KDE or is Gnome as good?
<Obfuscate> Are any devs around? If so, see my above message.
<maco> Obfuscate: yes, Riddell just came back and said "who broke kubuntu.org?" and i told him flatmates exist to be blamed
<Obfuscate> ok, fair enough. I just wanted to make sure someone capable of fixing it was informed.
<Obfuscate> I don't actually use Kubuntu, so I'll take my leave now.
<erigais> hi frands! :D
<alerit> hhhhhhhhhhh
<erigais> how can we have 9 mmillion people in here and no one talking? :(
<deebee> ??
<deebee> hello
<kavurt> can you recommend a charting software?
<zorael> What was the name of the wrapper you could call binaries with to make them minimize to the system tray?
<zorael> (found kdocker/alltray)
<lahwran> those are the only I know of
<greg____> '
<lahwran> [chuckle and laugh]
<lahwran> whoops I went nearly 5 minutes to figure out I said that in the wrong channel
<elias_> echo>he
<elias_> ola
<elias_> ola
<kkathman> Is there a place that I can turn off the window wobble, but still leave the cube like turning?
<kkathman> ah never mind found it
<erigais_> does kubuntu block any ports by default? cuz i cant get a connection through even tho i both port forwarded and dmz hosted myself.
<gouveia> alguem do brasil nessa parada???
<erigais_> noo fala ingles
<gouveia> rapá quanto tempo que eu nao sei o que é IRC ó
<erigais_> é um bate-papo
<erigais_> eu seu do japon
<gouveia> mas voce é japones o brasileiro morando no japao?
<erigais_> o No., minha mãe é japonês, meu pai é de france
<gouveia> voce fala muito bem o portugues.
<vit> hablo español...no ingles que =(
<erigais_> espanol esta bien, cualquier, es el mismo como ingles porque soy de japon jejejejeje
<erigais_> porque aqui, povos demais de Brasil
<vit> mmm ok!! si bueno lo digo porque algo se de ingles no mucho
<erigais_> o :(
<vit> yo soy de venezuela
<erigais_> quiero visitar venezuela en el futuro :D
<vit> mmm ok!! te digo ke es bien esto aqui es muy bello y pues no lo creeas aqui se an quedado muchas personas q son de otros paises
<vit> sin ofender.. claro
<vit> si no q como les gusta este pais  :D
<erigais_> ahora yo vivo en los ee.uu. de 2002 hasta ahora, pa muchos anos quise viver aqui pero ahora yo quiero regresar a japon
<elijah> When I installed Kubuntu, there was a partition manager to resize my current partitions, shrink specifically. How do I access that same GUI from within my install?
<mcruz> quit
<aip> anyone good at kernel compilation?
<Guest38215> hola
<Guest38215> un saludo
<Guest38215> hola
<Guest38215> español
<Guest38215> saludos
<Guest38215> hola
<Luix-chihuahua> hola
<Luix-chihuahua> saludo
<DaveWM> is quasel scriptable ? or is there some way i can set a timer for a command ?  there's probably a better place to ask this,  sorry ;)
<administrator_> exut
<administrator_> some one heer?
<AnxiousNut> im new to kde, how can i change the wallpaper frpm system settings? i've wasted 10 minutes already!
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<boss_hogg> salut, besoin d'aide
<mistrynitesh> boss_hogg: what does that mean in English?
<boss_hogg> sorry, o was looling for the french place
<erigais> where does kubuntu store your wallpapers?
<erigais> i want to delete mine
<erigais> boss_ salut
<olskolirc> anyone come across a plasmoid widget for youtube yet?
<slow-motion> hi
<ping__luce> hi. I want to buy a notebook and install (k)ubuntu on it. Unfortunately, I can't try the live cd in the shop. So, where can I check if ubuntu can be installed on that notebook?
<erigais> well if it has a hd it can be installed, just buy it, keep the os on it and use the side by side window installer to see if it runs
<Z3R0>  hi guys, my icons get activated with a single click. how can I make them get activated by double click?
<ahox> Z3R0 System Settings / Input Devices / Mouse
<ahox> or Alt+F2, type Mouse
<Z3R0> thanks
<santosh> hi frnds
<aaron___> whats up?
<aaron___> i have a problem i cant seem to find a fix for..
<aaron___> anyone on know anything about grub2?
<aaron___> :(
<sephiroth16> sorry i don't know how help you*
<smooph> hi guys I need some help with apt pinning
<smooph> I would like to have a repsitory with older, special versions of kontact be prefered to the original ones ... how can I set the priority of a whole repositry ?
<aaron___> does anyone know anything about grub2?
<zegenie> aaron___: try joining #grub
<zegenie> also, they have a "don't ask if you can ask a question - just ask the question" policy which would be nice here, as well
<zegenie> :P
<aaron___> ill try it
<zegenie> at least there's a higher chance of someone knowing stuff about grub than here ;)
<aaron___> thanks :)
<zegenie> np
<smooph> I would like to have a repsitory with older, special versions of kontact be prefered to the original ones ... how can I set the priority of a whole repositry ?
<zegenie> smooph: if you just pin the version of kontact to be used with a package from another repository (something that is possible at least via synaptic)
<zegenie> wouldn't that in essence have the same effect, as none of the related packages would then be updated?
<smooph> zegenie: sorry I don't understand ...would what have the same effect as what?
<zegenie> you said you'd like to have a repository with older special versions of kontact be preferred
<smooph> yes
<zegenie> in synaptics, you can select a specific version to be kept installed and not upgraded, and if you pick the one from that specific repository, you can update the selection if it ever is updated in the repository
<zegenie> synaptic*
<smooph> ohh ok now I understand
<smooph> this sort of also works but than I would have to check it from time to time right ?
<zegenie> smooph: yes you would
<zegenie> there might be a different (and better approach) but that's at least one that works :)
<tavo> hi?
<Malkavian_> clear
<Malkavian_> hi, I testet Kubuntu Maverick Beta and the destop freezes; anyone experienced the same?
<Malkavian_> Lucid works fine
<bazhang> Malkavian_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Malkavian_> k, thanks
<Malkavian_> is there any #kubuntu+1 channel?
<bazhang> Malkavian_, nope, all in there
<Malkavian_> k
<BajK> hi, is there a way of logging logins on my computer? I have always had a history (that dates back to 2001) when who logged in, which I found nice
<BajK> is there a similar simple(!) way to do that?
<qwert> How to have independent desktop activity for every desktop?
<bazhang> !crosspost | qwert
<ubottu> qwert: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<mudassar> Hi, can somebody show me an example of calling a c++ function from c and compiling and linking the codes ?
<Pici> mudassar: Thats probably a better question for ##c or ##C++
<qwert> Who referred that?
<qwert> Many doesn't imply all helpers
<qwert> ops
<qwert> !info ops
<ubottu> Package ops does not exist in lucid
<BajK> hm weird, that the "Search" button is the default button but does still not react when input field has focus
<aboudreault> Hi, I've upgraded to kubuntu lucid, from Karmic recently, and it seems that my desktop effects/action do not work properly. I see that the effects are active in the config... and by moving a windows, ie. But I can't use ALT+TAB to switch windows... display the desktop and windows grids neither
<qwert> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<aboudreault> it seems that all my shortcuts do not work well :(
 * aboudreault tries another dist-upgrade
<amichair> is kbluetooth officially a dead project? or only superceeded by bluedevil in kubuntu?
<dad> ppp
<apparle> how to disable, kopete showing who is online?
<Guest73968> ppp
<Guest73968> lol
<apparle> never mind, I found it
<BluesKaj> howdy
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i have a question, i have a system A which is a live system and a system B which is a clean system. I would like to install the same packages which are installed on system A, on systemB.
<FlashDeluxe> Ist that possible? if yes, how? :)
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, depends on what you mean by system A and B .are they separate OSs /partitions ?
<FlashDeluxe> BlueasKaj: Its both the same
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, you'll have to be more specific
<DarthFrog> FlashDeluxe:  Why don't you just do a clean install on System B using the CD from System A?
<FlashDeluxe> Its complicated ;) but i have the solution
<DarthFrog> Good stuff.
<FlashDeluxe> To clone a Debian machine using aptitude (or install your favourite packages) use aptitude search -F '%100p' '~i!~M' > package_list; on the reference machine; xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < package_list; aptitude install; on the other machine.  This preserves information about "automatically installed" packages that other methods do not.  See also <reinstall>, <things to backup>. <debian clone>
<corinna> hello
<corinna> i'm new to kubuntu
<rork> hi and welcome
<corinna> i want to know how i can enable a startup/busy notification on openoffice
<corinna> if i open a bigge documnt i dont see abusy cursor or similar
<rork> I see what you mean but unfortunately don't know the answer, hang around, maybe someone else does
<pierissimo> hi all
<pierissimo> i have a problem,I ran kubuntu 10.04 and kde 4.5.  When i download new widget for plasma, and i install them, they not appear in the list
<pierissimo> why?
<pierissimo> nobody knows?
<N|ghtWo|f> anyone here uses linphone ?
<N|ghtWo|f> some help would be appreciated
<N|ghtWo|f> i know this is not the proper channel for that, but is a related community
<valyuta> оу..куда ет я попала
<amichair> !ru | valyuta
<ubottu> valyuta: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mariaserena> the butterfly effect
<tolonuga> hi everyone. I have an issue with kubuntu 10.04. it worked great for me, but since a few days the knetwork-manager stops working: it tells me "Unmanaged". But NetworkManager is running (checked with pidof). any idea how I can debug a situation like this?
<BajK> Is there a way of connecting/using Novell Netware Servers in a network full of windows computers for connecting to them and/or the internet?
<dotnetted> hey all - when I physically install my twinhan 1020 DVB-S satellite card ubuntu locks up on boot - what's the best way to diagnose why? Thanks
<James147> dotnetted: you could try booting up in recovery mode (hold shift during boot to get the grub menu to show)
<dotnetted> thanks I'll try that in a sec
<stoeptegel> hi, i want to make rekonq the standard web browser when i press on a link in a KDE-app, how do i do this?
<djustice> stoeptegel: alt+f2 -> systemsettings -> file associations -> search 'html' -> move rekonq to the top -> apply
<stoeptegel> got it working. That i did not knew this...
<stoeptegel> thanks
<BajK> how do I make kubuntu only play music from my headphones?
<BajK> there is no volume slider at headphone, just mute/unmute
<BajK> i can mute/unmute the headphone separately from the main speakers, but I can only set volume for all of thenm
<BajK> so the headphones are useless, because then I can use my main speakers..
<ncfi1013> anybody know of an online music player that i can store my music files on that i can then access from my cell phone?
<sergej_> ыыыыыы))))
<sergej_> эй народ))))
<DarthFrog>  !ru | sergej_
<ubottu> sergej_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<James147> ncfi1013: Dont know of any music play that lets you store thing online, but there are quite afew media services out that that let you stream music from their collection (such as http://www.last.fm/ )
<James147> ncfi1013: note also that last.fm has players for various devices and is intrgrated with amarok
<gmiernicki> hello, i need help with kde network manager, i just want to use /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf to manager the network myself for my machine, and completely disable kde network manager.... how do i do this?
<James147> gmiernicki: to stop network-manager from starting you can edit /etc/init/network-manager.conf     editing the line: start on (local-filesystems and started dbus)
<James147> ^^ to start on (never and local-filesystems and started dbus)
<v3nd3tta``> yay James147 is back :D
<James147> gmiernicki: you may also add "Autostart=false" (or somthing similar, cant remember exactly :)  )  yo ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc
<James147> that will stop knetworkmanager from starting (or at least should)
<gmiernicki> i uninstalled the plasma-widget-networkmanager and made that change to my /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<gmiernicki> will see how that goes after a reboot
<k0s> hi
<gmiernicki> doing a ifconfig -a, seems like i got an ip address, and my gateway and dns are set correctly
<gmiernicki> cant even ping my local gateway tho.... i know the link is actvie cuz i can see a blinking light on my network card
<gmiernicki> feels like the network is somehow disabled
<gmiernicki> i hate kde network manager :(
<James147> gmiernicki: shouldnt be network-manager if you disabled it
<James147> (status network-manager    should show you if it is
<James147> gmiernicki: and if it is disabled, then its most likly an error in the configs... but I dont know much about them :)
<gmiernicki> (status network-manager  <~~ ???
<gmiernicki> is there something i can do from a konsole/
<gmiernicki> just ran down to the network center and seems i got a blinking node there in the switch
<James147> gmiernicki: "status network-manager" from konsole should trll you if its running
<gmiernicki> stop/waiting
<gmiernicki> is the status
<James147> gmiernicki: then its not running and is not whats causing you problems
<James147> (assuming you wanted it disabled)
<gmiernicki> if its off... then ifconfig eth0 down should work, right?
<James147> gmiernicki: ...should... but I dont know much about maunally configuring the network
<gmiernicki> thats the only way i know how to do it ;D
<gmiernicki> i dont understand the added complexity of the kde network manager
<gmiernicki> it should modify /etc/network/interfaces directly
<Bucky> hi. i've noticed that whe the sys is shutting down appear some errors advices, but they go away too quickly to read them. there is a log file wich i could read? thanks
<gmiernicki> but i dont know what it does
<James147> gmiernicki: generally it just works (at elast for me)  :D
<gmiernicki> yeh, did for me too, when on dhcp... they've witched the network here tho, and i need to staticly configure it
<James147> gmiernicki: also, dosnt down turn off the entwork interface, up brings it back
<gmiernicki> which i tried to do in the network manager, but it never worked
<gmiernicki> so, im back to trying it the old fashion way
<gmiernicki> yes, i was just confirming if that command should work ;)
<James147> gmiernicki: also note that it should work even if network-manager is running, is it giving you an error?
<gmiernicki> well, i cant ping my gateway... so id say thats a bad sign
<gmiernicki> not sure what u mean by errors tho...
<Vardan> people I have installed kubuntu 10.10 beta release and have such kind of problem. For example when I open rekonq the system says that there are some extra packages that I may need to install I click details it's showing packages names I click install, then the system ask my password I type password and every time it shows up this message "The package "" has not been found among your software sources. Therefore, it cannot be installed." what is the problem?
<James147> gmiernicki: you questioned if ifconfig ... down should work, so I assumed it wasent?
<James147> Vardan: refresh the repo lists (in kpackagekit on the software updates tab, or from a terminal type: sudo aptitude update  )
<James147> Vardan: also note that maverick (10.10) support is on #ubuntu+1
<Vardan> ah, ok, thanks
<u1106-laptop> gmiernicki: didn't see the discussion from the beginning, but note that there a 3 levels of network management. 1.) ifconfig 2.) /etc/network/interfaces anf ifup / ifdown 3.) network manager
<Vardan> kubuntu's too?
<James147> Vardan: yeah, there wouldnt be enough people to split it to seperate cannels
<James147> channels
<gmiernicki> james, i wasn't getting any response from that command, which led me to believe it wasnt working...
<u1106-laptop> network manager is not KDE specifc, it's the same in Ubuntu /Gnome
<James147> gmiernicki: as a general rule: comands only output on error (unless they are ment to show something) so no output means success
<u1106-laptop> but knetworkmanager is KDE-specific. It's only a GUI without any depper logic inside
<gmiernicki> u1106-laptop: thats good to know... if got everything setup correctly now in 1) ifconfig eth0 up 2) /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf 3) and in kde system-settings network... however in the last... it says network is never used
<gmiernicki> so, im not sure how to enable it, i may just need to fix that
<Vardan> James147: sudo aptitude update not helped :(
<James147> (also putting -v on a command will make it tell you more, at elast most commands)
<James147> u1106-laptop: he disabled network-manager and wants to configure it manually, but seems to be having a problem pining his router
<James147> Vardan: did it error?
<Vardan> nope
<gmiernicki> maybe i just need to un (stop/waiting) the status of network manager?
<James147> Vardan: meh, then "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras"  should install everything that message wanted
<u1106-laptop> gmiernicki: you have to decide which one to use. I don't think mixing any combination of those 3 will lead to success
<Vardan> ok, thanks
<u1106-laptop> gmiernickl: what do you get from "ps -e | grep etwork"
<gmiernicki> the simplest approach for me is to use /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf ... however, i think i missed something in the other 2 which are preventing this approach from working
<gmiernicki> NetworkManager is now running (just started it from /etc/init.d/network-manager start)
<gmiernicki> i guess i should kill that tho
<Vardan> people what do you think is 10.10 32bit have less bugs then 10.10 64bit?
<u1106-laptop> /etc/resolv.conf has nothing to with not being able to ping your gateway
<gmiernicki> im aware ;)
<u1106-laptop> well I assume you ping it using an IP address
<u1106-laptop> good :)
<James147> gmiernicki: (for you infomation you can run "[start|stop|status] network-manager" insteat of "/etc/init.d/network-manager [start|stop|status}"
<dasKreech> u1106-laptop: IF the gateway is named it does
<gmiernicki> yep
<gmiernicki> ip only
<gmiernicki> i stopped the network-manager service
<u1106-laptop> dasKreech: but first he needs to get it working using IP addresses, DNS is the next step
<gmiernicki> my /etc/network/interfaces files:
<gmiernicki> auto eth0
<gmiernicki> iface eth0 inet static
<gmiernicki> address 130.14.109.46
<gmiernicki> netmask 255.255.255.0
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gmiernicki> gateway 130.14.109.181
<gmiernicki> i usually pastebin, but im copying this stuff from screen to another computer, so i gotta type it all in ;D
<u1106-laptop> actually I forgot to mention the "route" command for choice 1.) ifconfig and route both work at the lowest elvel
<u1106-laptop> and you try ping 130.14.109.46 ?
<gmiernicki> i can ping my own ip
<u1106-laptop> sorry nonsense
<gmiernicki> not the gaetway
<u1106-laptop> and you try ping 130.14.109.181 ?
<gmiernicki> nothing :(
<u1106-laptop> you try this command and nothing comes back?
<dasKreech> u1106-laptop: can other computers ping it?
<gmiernicki> yes
<gmiernicki> i try and it says destination unreachable
<u1106-laptop> dasKreech: ??? I'm not having the problem
<gmiernicki> others can pin it
<u1106-laptop> what's your route?
<gmiernicki> how do i determine that?
<u1106-laptop> command "route", easy enough ;)
<gmiernicki> hmm.. 3 hosts: 130.14.109.41, .10, .0
<gmiernicki> first to have 255.255.255.255 as mask last 255.255.255.0
<gmiernicki> weird
<u1106-laptop> didn't really understand that, pastebin would be great, but I understand you cannot use it wiithout networking :(
<gmiernicki> 3 destinations:
<u1106-laptop> do you have a Linux machine thaht works in the same (sub)network? Compare the results
<gmiernicki> 1) 130.14.109.41 - 255.255.255.255 !H 0 - 0 -
<gmiernicki> good idea
<gmiernicki> lemme ask
<u1106-laptop> you have to read it linewise, not columnwise
<nymphaeaceae> ok, I think I found what's been freezing my system, ktorrent seems to lock my system up after an unknown/random amount of time.  I am at a complete loss, any ideas?
<nymphaeaceae> take that as a "no"
<James147> nymphaeaceae: mught help if you discribe your problem in more detail
<nymphaeaceae> that's the problem...
<nymphaeaceae> the best detail I can give is I have two torrents running, and after an undetermined amount of time, my entire system will go into complete freeze.  no keystrokes, no mouse, nothing but a cold reboot
<James147> nymphaeaceae: what do you mean by locking up? ram or cpu (or something else) being taking over? (and by what process)
<nymphaeaceae> I can't tell.
<James147> nymphaeaceae: complete freeze, or just incredbly laggy?
<nymphaeaceae> screen is on, but I can't talk to my system anymore.  none of my keystrokes go through, no mouse movement or clicking.  Even the "thinking light" goes dark
<nymphaeaceae> it's as if she just.. stops thinking..
<James147> nymphaeaceae: thinking light? do you mean the hdd activity light on the case?
<nymphaeaceae> yeah.. I call it the thinking light.. sorry.
<James147> :D
<nymphaeaceae> it's my main way of knowing if the system is thinking too hard, or just brain-dead..
<James147> (its more like the remembering light... but anyway ;) ...)
<nymphaeaceae> in this case.. it's like pure catatonia.  lights are on, but nobody is home..
<nymphaeaceae> one sec.. getting pulled outside....
<nymphaeaceae> sorry about that
<James147> nymphaeaceae: what version of kde (and kubuntu) are you using?
<nymphaeaceae> 10.04, not gonna use the new one until she's out of beta
<James147> nymphaeaceae: and I take it kde 4.4.2?
<nymphaeaceae> should be..
<nymphaeaceae> unless it changed on me and I wasn't looking.
<James147> nymphaeaceae: you could try upgrading to 4.5.1 (see topic on how), its brourght about quite a few bug fixes... Alternatively (or in addition) you could try disabling strigi (system settings > advanced > nepomuk... if i remember right)
<James147> nymphaeaceae: other then that I suggest you try collecting more info on whats actually happening,
<nymphaeaceae> ...
<nymphaeaceae> I'll pass on the "more info" as that requires more cold reboots.
<James147> nymphaeaceae: afraid I cannot really help more then that with out more info  :(
 * nymphaeaceae glares at her system
<olskolirc> any decent webcam software out there for logitech 420?  not "cheese".
<James147> nymphaeaceae: what ever you do, testing it might require cold reboots, if it dosnt work ;)
<nymphaeaceae> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 is the right one, ja?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: yup, taht should take you to 4.5.1
<nymphaeaceae> sweet
<James147> (cant say doing so will cure your problems, might cause some more... but its the only thing I can think of that might help without more info)
<nymphaeaceae> well..  for some unknown reason, I can't get that page to load proper..
<nymphaeaceae> and the second I say something about it....
<James147> :D
<nymphaeaceae> ok.. this raises a whole new question set... Blocked updates?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"   kpackagekit cannot install them :(
<nymphaeaceae> double ampersand?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: the 'blocked updates' are updates that requre a new package to be isntalled, or an old one to be removed, kpackagekit wont let you install them :(
<nymphaeaceae> ah
<James147> nymphaeaceae: && means if the first command was succesful run the second
<nymphaeaceae> oh... that's handy to know ^_^
<James147> nymphaeaceae: it is :) likewise, ||  is the similar
<nymphaeaceae> I've heard of piping, just not the double ampersand.
<James147> nymphaeaceae: || will run the first, and only run the second on a failuer (useful for "command || exit 1" in a script)
<James147> nymphaeaceae: you probally mean the single | which takes the output from one program and puts it on the input to the next
<nymphaeaceae> || is "if not" && is "if and"?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: sorta, or at least thats teh way it can be used.... not sure on whats its actually ment for, but I think it might be for if expresstions (if x || y then...   but the way bash evaulates them means you can use them like above, ie, if x is true then there is no point in running the y in x || y as it will always be true... same for &&)... but thats just from my limited mucking around
<nymphaeaceae> no.. I've heard of the ||, because a friend of mine used it alot in his tests as a "GTFO" clause..
<nymphaeaceae> hehehe
<James147> nymphaeaceae: essentially, || means or and && means and
<nymphaeaceae> this from an official place? XD
<James147> (if you hadent already guessed)  :)
<James147> nymphaeaceae: probally :)
<nymphaeaceae> heheh
#kubuntu 2010-09-16
<James147> nymphaeaceae: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Lists  might be of intreast
<James147> (and I might be mixing up c and bash abit in my explnations :D  )
<nymphaeaceae> nah.. that looks like it involves reading..
<James147> its only that one section, not too long :)
<nymphaeaceae> meh..
<nymphaeaceae> good lord this is taking forever..
<James147> nymphaeaceae: you are basically having to download all of kde :S
<nymphaeaceae> oh
<nymphaeaceae> that explains that
<James147> (execpt maby the icons...)
<nymphaeaceae> should I replace configuration files?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: if you havent modified them
<nymphaeaceae> it's been modified by either myself or a script since installation..
<nymphaeaceae> so no then?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: ... I would say yes, unless you ahve explictly modified themy yourself
<nymphaeaceae> if I loose something I like.. I'll be very cross...
<nymphaeaceae> ^_^
<James147> (or say yes, note the files, and reapply the changes you made)
<James147> nymphaeaceae: :) well what file is it asking to be replaced?
<nymphaeaceae> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<nymphaeaceae> grrr,,,
<nymphaeaceae> /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<BluesKaj> that's a standard choice when upgrading, nymphaeaceae , it shouldn't harm your upgrade
<nymphaeaceae> so yes, then?
<James147> thats only the login screen, I generally replace that one when it asks me :)  you can reapply changes via system settings > login screen  if you made any (if not then you wont really notice anything)
<nymphaeaceae> so if I have a custom one I have to reapply it, that mostly it?
<BluesKaj> however if you have ppas then they may be out of date after your upgrade
<nymphaeaceae> login and boots?
<nymphaeaceae> eep?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: you might have to reapply a theme (the themes wont be removed)... cant remeber if i actually had to do taht or not though...
<nymphaeaceae> oh.. ok..
<James147> nymphaeaceae: yeah, looking at it, it seems to store the settings you can edit via system settings > login manager
<James147> nymphaeaceae: shouldnt really make much different if you say yes or no if you havnt changed anything there
<nymphaeaceae> only have a custom login screen and following boot-page
<James147> nymphaeaceae: then its up to you if you want to replace it or not :)
<nymphaeaceae> might as well..
<nymphaeaceae> well.. gonna let things sit, head home, and see what needs re-customizing..
<detoya> has anyone else had problems with the recent kernel causing really bad swap behaviour?
<detoya> I get OOM constantly on a machine with 4G of ram and 9G of swap
<detoya> I get stuff like this on dmesg:
<detoya> [285986.903893] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Failed to allocate SKB buffer with GFP_ATOMIC. Only 0 free buffers remaining.
<detoya> [285986.910855] chromium-browse: page allocation failure. order:2, mode:0x4020
<detoya> [285986.910861] Pid: 3992, comm: chromium-browse Not tainted 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu
<detoya> [
<FloodBotK2> detoya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> why is kubuntu running portmap by default?
<Matisse> I'm reading the Linux Security HOWTO, and a thumb rule says: if you dont know the service, then its not needed
<Matisse> aka security risk
<Kage> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, but this group does not exist <.<
<Matisse> Kage, what happens if you type groups?
<Kage> chuck@fate:~$ groups
<Kage> chuck adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Matisse> and   grep vbox /etc/group    does nothing?
<Kage> Ah, I see the problem: Note: Only the non-free version has USB support at present.
<Kage> I have the OSE
<Kage> Kinda sucks.... meh
<Matisse> it doesnt sound like its important. just use usb outside the box
<Kage> Matisse: I am experimenting with creating USB bootable drives
<Kage> <.<
<Matisse> ah, ok
<Kage> Sleeping pills are working faster then I thought they would
<Kage> I feel like I might pass out any seconds
<Kage> Getting harder to hit the right keys...
<Kage> must.... hold.... on....
<Matisse> lol
<Matisse> good night
<Kage> I have to install vbox...
<Kage> must reach goal!
<Kage> frack... had to type in my sudo password 3 times
<Kage> to get it
<Matisse> woaahh
<Matisse> hold on
<Matisse> you need sleep :D
<Matisse> like me
<Matisse> so anyway, good night, i'll enjoy the darkness now
<Matisse> and good luck ;)
<yvonne> question: can i have both the Kubuntu and Kubuntu netbook environments and just choose between them at login like i can between Ubuntu/Ubuntu-netbook?  I tried installing both but i only get one choice on the login, kubuntu-netbook
<yvonne> and it is simply labeled "kde"
<yvonne> so in other words, i want two entries on the login that allow me to choose between the regular kubuntu desktop and kubuntu-netbook.  anyone have an idea how to?
<seba> sorry ... what is the Ubuntu channel?
<Pavel_10> Can anyone help me with a partitioning question?
<Pavel_10> I'm wondering if I can install a netbook remix on a really small partition to simulate how it might run on a limited processor
<erigais_> i think you can do it with wubi
<erigais_> netbook is an option and it gives you the size, so you should see if the partition size you want is available in the drop down list for GB
<damian__> Hi
<anirudh> guys. I have an 80 gb partition. Im not able to use it. It shows up on dolphin but its mounted in /media . How do I use it?
<damian__> did you mount it manually?
<anirudh> Created it while installing kubuntu
<anirudh> im able to access it via konsole and modify it
<damian__> so you told kubuntu install dialog to mount it for you?
<anirudh> yes
<damian__> mmmm
<damian__> what you want is the partition to apppear in dolphin's side panel?
<anirudh> it appears there. but there is a single directory called lost+found and im not able to create files/folders etc
<damian__> what format is the partition?
<anirudh> I dont remember.
<anirudh> Most probably ext4.
<damian__> could you give me the output
<anirudh> Small chances of ext3 or fat32 or ntfs.
<anirudh> Wait ill check
<damian__> of df -h
<damian__> the message got broken :P
<damian__> I meant the output of df -h
<anirudh> http://pastebin.ca/1941876
<anirudh> dev/sda7
<damian__> is sda7 the partition you are trying to access?
<anirudh> yes
<damian__> it seems to be almost empty does it have something?
<anirudh> an empty folder lsot + found
<damian__> can you see this partition in dolphin side panel?
<anirudh> http://pastebin.ca/1941877 this output comes if i try to open it in konsole.
<damian__> that's ok
<damian__> lost+found is something of ext
<anirudh> I can see the partition  but it does not allow me to create files, folders or modify it
<damian__> it's normal, I never new why it's actually there
<damian__> have you tried in konsole?
<anirudh> i can create some folders
<damian__> ?
<anirudh> with root permission
<anirudh> in /media/dev
<damian__> oh
<damian__> ok
<damian__> I think you have to change a few things in /etc/fstab
<damian__> look for the line that says /dev/sda7
<anirudh> ok. Another problem. im not able to save text files in that partition
<anirudh> theres nothing about sda7 in fstab. that could be the problem?
<anirudh> sorry there is a line
<damian__> are you sure? if it's automatically mounted at boot it should be there
<damian__> ok
<damian__> no problem
<anirudh> http://pastebin.ca/1941879
<damian__> I remember having that problem
<damian__> I fixed it by adding UUID=something option
<damian__> I'll search it
<anirudh> ok
<damian__> try changing /dev/sda7 permissions
<damian__> something like chmod 0777 /dev/sda7
<damian__> and also /media/dev
<damian__> maybe that should do,now I remember that UUID thing was with a fat partition
<anirudh> i tried remounting it. didnt work.
<anirudh> ill try this
<anirudh> i can create folders without root access. but i still cant create and save files
<damian__> that's weird
<anirudh> funny thing is
<damian__> did you changed permissions?
<anirudh> i can do it in dolphin
<damian__> haha
<anirudh> yep! thank you. its working on dolphin
<Lord_Drachenblut> anirudh: is this a thumb drive formated as ext2 or something like that?
<damian__> no prob
<anirudh> Lord_Drachenblut: no. Hard disk partition. ext4
<damian__> does anyone know what is the planned multimedia player for maverik?
<damian__> or at leat what comes with the betas
<Lord_Drachenblut> does the user have permission to the disk
<anirudh> Lord_Drachenblut: yep! i now fixed the problem! Thank you!
<Lord_Drachenblut> anirudh: I ran into that same problem with thumb drives before
<damian__> has anyone tried maverik betas?
<Lord_Drachenblut> damian__: not yet
<damian__> I wanted to know about the situacion of the multimedia player
<damian__> in the brainstorm page some people talk about vlc
<anirudh> damian__: not yet. But I dont think they are changing media players in kubuntu. only for xubuntu. But pulseaudio will be sound driver in kubuntu
<anirudh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Beta/Kubuntu
<damian__> so they are keeping dragon with xine?
<damian__> maybe they should use vlc backend, I heard good things about it
<anirudh> There are some rumours of that.
<anirudh> Im not sure about ubuntu-gnome
<damian__> yeah but I'm talking about phonon backend
<damian__> new betas look awesome, I hope they work better too
<Lord_Drachenblut> i think there are some potential issues shipping with vlc as the backend
<Realmkeeper> Is the kubuntu.org page suppose to just show "OK" with nothing else?
<frogonwheels> Realmkeeper: nope - shows plenty for me
<Realmkeeper> frogonwheels: kubuntu.org.png will show just "OK", yet, kubuntu.org/news will show a normal page.
<Realmkeeper> frogonwheels: The two images are here for you to see: http://realmkeeper.com/public_folder/
<Realmkeeper> frogonwheels: Happens both in Firefox and in Konqueror for me.
<Realmkeeper> frogonwheels: The main page comes up now.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> kwin and xorg process need about 20% cpu, each.... havea nvidia grafic.. and that problem is since i upgraded to kde 4.5 and 4.5.1
<noaXess> any idea to fix that?
<zegenie> noaXess: It's a common issue
<noaXess> zegenie: from kde?
<zegenie> there's a partial "fix" coming in 4.5.2, but the real issue is in the nvidia drivers
<noaXess> is there a workaround until it is fixed?
<zegenie> yes
<zegenie> hang on
<noaXess> zegenie: when will 4.5.2 be released and packaged for kubuntu? and still in beta ppa or in main repo of kunbuntu?
<zegenie> there is a (somewhat experimental) script / mini-program you can download that will update a component in kde with some fixes that will be available in 4.5.2
<noaXess> can wait.. but work is hard..
<zegenie> service relesaes like 4.5.1 and 4.5.2 are released about every month
<noaXess> is kde 4.5.1 in kubuntu ppa still beta?
<zegenie> no, it's the final 4.5.1
<noaXess> zegenie: ah ok.. so wait until october ;)
<zegenie> (as long as you get it from backports)
<noaXess> zegenie: i have it from backports.. it's only availabe ther, right?
<zegenie> you can wait until october, or try the nouveau drivers (instead of the nvidia-provided ones)
<zegenie> they do release test versions in other repositories like their beta repository, but if you have backports, it's 4.5.1-kubuntu final
<noaXess> zegenie: hm... have two monitors on my notebook.. primary internal and an external hdmi.. does that work in nv driver?
<zegenie> nv driver is outdated and not working very well
<noaXess> is nv not= nouveau?
<zegenie> you will want to use the new nouveau driver
<zegenie> nope
<noaXess> aha.. ok..
<zegenie> nv = NVidias own open driver
<zegenie> nouveau = open driver developed by the community
<noaXess> hm.. but the no effects an such things
<zegenie> that's an issue with both nv and nouveau, unfortunately
<zegenie> although, nouveau is better in that regard as it allows you to run basic desktop effects through xrender
<zegenie> it's easy to try though, and if it doesn't work you can easily switch back to the nvidia one
<noaXess> zegenie: if i now switch to nouveau, i need some work to get it runing, right? or just install the driver?
<zegenie> and then you can always wait for 4.5.2 :)
<noaXess> whats the package name?
<noaXess> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<zegenie> the nouveau driver is usually installed if you have an nvidia graphics chipset (it tends to autodetect that stuff)
<zegenie> otherwise it's the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package yes
<noaXess> Installed: 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5
<zegenie> are you familiar with the console?
<noaXess> yes..
<zegenie> cool
<zegenie> make a backup of your xorg.conf file
<noaXess> zegenie: so just change the xorg.conf
<zegenie> in the console, type "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup"
<zegenie> then "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<zegenie> that will remove the configuration file, as it is not really needed for the nouveau driver
<zegenie> then you should uninstall the nvidia driver, which is usually a matter of running "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<noaXess> zegenie: and how to setup the external monitor?
<zegenie> that can be done via KDEs monitor configuration
<zegenie> system settings -> display and monitor
<noaXess> zegenie: and nvidia needs to really be removed?
<zegenie> nvidia doesn't support that, so you are probably used to using nvidias own nvidia-settings to configure that stuff
<zegenie> kdes monitor/display config utility is very similar and shouldn't be very hard to figure out
<zegenie> yes, nvidia drivers needs to be removed, because they will load automatically otherwise and in general conflict with loading nouveau
<noaXess> so.. remove xorg.conf, nvidia-current.. and restart.. .. will give it a try..
<noaXess> if it doesnt work, i just need to install nvidia-current and restore xorg.con
<noaXess> f
<zegenie> if something goes wrong (your display doesn't start properly, display is garbled, etc), you should boot into "root recovery console" and do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/"
<zegenie> oui
<noaXess> jepi..
<zegenie> also, when KDE then restarts, desktop effects will be disabled
<zegenie> I'll tell you how to re-enable them when you get there :)
<noaXess> ok.. and... rebooot
<zegenie> good luck :)
<noaXess> zegenie: i know that.. cause. i'm familiar in console.. and such basic config scripts, files...
<zegenie> cool
<zegenie> you never know, better to have mentioned it once than to be sorry later ;)
<zegenie> I'm actually logging out / in myself because of that pre-4.5.2 nvidia fix
<zegenie> brb :)
<zegenie> noaXess: welcome back
<zegenie> how's the status? :)
<noaXess> hehe.. strange display. now.. wrong resolution.. but i'm configuring it.. and mirrored display ;)
<zegenie> yeah, that's to be expected
<zegenie> nouveau has its own quirks, so whether you like it better than nvidia "official" is a just a matter of personal pref
<zegenie> and, of course, hardware ;
<noaXess> tataaaa.. work.. :)
<zegenie> so, basically, leaving things as they are now (no desktop effects) is probably the "fastest" you'll get
<zegenie> desktop effects may or may not improve / smooth things out, so whether you want to run with it, you'll have to try and see
<zegenie> system settings -> desktop effects -> "Advanced" tab
<zegenie> there's a dropdown that says "opengl" and "xrender", change it to xrender and apply
<zegenie> then go back to the "General" tab and press suspend / resume compositing a few times (sometimes it doesn't detect whether it's suspended or not) until you're happy
<zegenie> an issue with nouveau / xrender is that many effects won't work, such as blur, cover switch, desktop cube, etc
<zegenie> but you'll get shadows, transparency and some other basic effects
<zegenie> also, xrender animations tends to be a bit slow, so you'll want to change the animations speed in the "General" tab to something faster than "Normal" ;)
<noaXess> zegenie: have switched back to nvidia.. i love effects ;)..
<noaXess> so.. wait for 4.5.2
<zegenie> noaXess: allright :)
<noaXess> anybody know how to configure my touchpad on my notebook? is there any tool yet?
<Mamarok> noaXess: IIRC you need to add an additional package
<noaXess> Mamarok: hey..
<noaXess> Mamarok: and which one?
<Mamarok> kcm-touchpad. If you search with 'aptitude search touchpad' you can find that yourself :)
<noaXess> Mamarok: and configure it over systemsettings / input devices/ toucpad? but i can't.. its disabled..
<noaXess> Touchpad Name: device not found
<Mamarok> noaXess: check your laptop function keys, it might be disabled
<noaXess> no
<Mamarok> noaXess: try restarting KDE (logout and log in again)
<noaXess> the laptop shoortcut doesn't work to enable/disable it
<noaXess> have done that allready
<noaXess> is it an usb device?
<ultralinux> hola buenas
<Mamarok> noaXess: then I don't know, the particual brand just might not be known. Did you check the manufacturer support website?
<Mamarok> particular*
<noaXess> Mamarok: not yet.. for the moment i disable the touch pad over a command.. rmmod psmouse
<Mamarok> noaXess: well, that is usually always the first step with hardware problems
<noaXess> Mamarok: i know.. but i normally use a external usb mouse.. and don't use the touchpad often..
<noaXess> hm.. how can i find out information about my touchpad?
<Mamarok> noaXess: I just told you, search the manufacturer's website
<Mamarok> and use google :)
<noaXess> Mamarok: i mean.. is it normally an usb device?
<noaXess> so it should be listed with lsusb.. right?
<Mamarok> noaXess: no, why? a touchpad is built-in, not connected through USB
<Mamarok> lspci should list it
<noaXess> Mamarok: i know.... anyway.. will check google later
<Mamarok> and you know the brand of your laptop, no?
<noaXess> Mamarok: i know all.. but now.. lunchtime. bbs..
<GuiToris> hello, i know the gnome standard partitionprogram is the Gparted, but what is the KDE's version?
<Mamarok> patience...
<daeron_> hi everybody
<daeron_> i've got a trouble with kontact 4.4.5
<daeron_> i can't send email
<daeron_> with every specific domain (i mean google, yahoo, live.com etc etc)
<daeron_> anyone may help me?
<52AACCA65> ey, the fucking kate won't handle my tab correctly. once he does use spaces, but i dont have selectet "use space insteat of tab" !!
<noaXess> zegenie_: hey.. you have wrote, that there is a script to fix the kwin/xorg problem in kde 4.5.1, you know where to get this script?
<ulysses> hey guys, Dolphin can't copy from a SFTP server, I start the copy, but the progress bar stucks and nothing happens, there isn't any single downloaded bit… Any idea?
<ulysses> Oh, system is Kubuntu 10.04.1 with KDE 4.4.2
<zegenie_> noaXess: http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/09/performance-issues-one-script-and-call.html
<slow-motion> hi
<Aray> Hi Everyone
<Aray> Need your help in solving an issue with Kwin. I am on kubuntu 10.10 / kde 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<Aray> The problem is desktop getting freezed at times. Since last 2-3 days this has happened 4 times.
<Aray> I am on intel driver.
<Aray> Can I do something to avoid this freeze?
<BluesKaj> Aray, best to ask in #ubuntu+1 , it's the dev chat
<Aray> @BlueKaj - Thanks for the channel.
<Aray> Hi Everyone!!
<hsaliak> hi, in KDE SC 4.5, when i install webkitkde and set it as default for konqueror, i notice that it stalls for about a minute when loading heavy java script ( gmail  etc) . I also see the same behaviour with rekonq and arora, anyone experienced the same before?
<FlashDeluxe> Hi! I have a RAID 1 with mdadm and one of the disks got a headcrash, now the system doesn`t boot with the second disk :( What do i have to do, to make it boot?
<noaXess> switched to nouveau display driver. and setup display's in systemsettings... but the settings will no be saved.. on reboot, they're gone..
<evdvelde> hi all, i am thinking of switching from arch linux to kubutnu (back). How is the support for a macbook pro 3.1?
<evdvelde> and next thing: i like my software to be very up2date (hence arch linux :-) ), but since the kubuntu ppa seems to be very good and up2date, i am switching back... are there other things/tips you could say about staying up2date in a safe way? :)
<miri> hallo zusammen
<miri> bin neu hier habe ubuntu und möchte videos schauen und das geht net schnief kannn mir  jemand helfen
<rork> !de | miri
<ubottu> miri: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<James147> evdvelde: using the backports ppa helps (note that kubuntu dosnt update major version of programs during a release, although some of them get added to the packports ppa)
<miri> hallo bin ich hier richtig
<James147> evdvelde: (ie by default, lucid is still on 4.4.2, but the backports conatins 4.5.1)
<James147> ^^ of kde that is)
<evdvelde> James147: i think the most important for me is the kde suite, and that seems to stay quite up2date in the kubuntu kde ppa, other software including wine, vlc has its own ppa's if i like (heard from a colleague)... and i could care less about system stuff
<rork> miri: nein, wenn du deutch reden sollen must ihr #kubuntu-de besuchen, in dieser knal wird nur english gesprochen
<evdvelde> i like to see the new shiny stuff, libraries and compilers are not that important :)
<miri> ok
<evdvelde> in fact, when developing, it is not always fun to have the latest gcc and be the first to find the new errors :)
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> Ash-Fox:  hola
<EvilRoey> I'm starting to use KDE SC Activities, find it all well and good; the thing is, tasks from other activities clutter up my task manager.  I think the Task Manager should have a checkbox to [x] show only tasks from current Activity (it already can filter based on desktop or screen)... what's your opinion?
<James147> evdvelde: well, kde is availble in the backports (well, untill the next version of kubuntu is released, lucid wont get kde 4.6 as far as I know, but maverick will be out then and will get it when kde 4.6 is released) and the wine team have a ppa on their site for newer version of wine
<evdvelde> James147: thanks for the info, now i just need a bit of time to install it... exciting, sailed by ubuntu once, just before arch linux, curious about what i shall think of it now :)
<EvilRoey> James147:  how are you saying that Maverick will contain KDE 4.6?  I thought Maverick is out this October, while KDE SC 4.6 is due later this coming January
<EvilRoey> evdvelde:  use kubuntu hehehe it's better
<evdvelde> EvilRoey: i think he means it will come in maverick-backports
<James147> EvilRoey: sorry, I ment maverick will get kde 4.6 in its backports when kde 4.6 is out, it will use kde 4.5 by default
<EvilRoey> ohhhh got it
<evdvelde> EvilRoey: experience with arch too?
<EvilRoey> nein
<evdvelde> so how do you know :p
<EvilRoey> Red Hat (early '98), then Debian ever since and recently Kubuntu
<EvilRoey> evdvelde:  oh I meant that kde > gnome
<EvilRoey> so it follows logically that kubuntu > ubuntu
<evdvelde> EvilRoey: definetley, used kubuntu then as well, but i think it is the same
<EvilRoey> :)
<evdvelde> EvilRoey: i think it is a pity in fact that they have different sites and such... instead of just a switch in the installer... but that is me :)
<James147> EvilRoey: btw, are you talking about activities, or virtual desktops (its the virtual desktops that hold the programs, activites hole the widgets)
<EvilRoey> activities
<James147> EvilRoey: also, there is a checkbox to only show application from the curren desktop (as well as current screen) in the task managers settings (right click and empty part of the task manager > task manager settings... note that on kde 4.4 you need to close windows untill there is a blank part of the task manager you can click)
<EvilRoey> for me, if I switch to a different activity, I (personally) don't want to see windows from other activities
<alvin> evdvelde: I'm curious. I never used arch. Why are you abandoning it?
<EvilRoey> James147:  well I have that checked, too
<EvilRoey> James147:  but I want to show only tasks from the current Activity
<James147> EvilRoey: ... windows arent assiciated with activities, they are assosicated with virtual desktops, activities only hold widgets/backgrounds
<evdvelde> alvin: oh well, it is not that i am really against it... i love it and i learned a lot. But i like to try different things and occasionally, the DIY style of arch is not that fun... I am a computer scientist, but working with computers does not have to be hard for me all the time :)
<James147> EvilRoey: you cant since they dont work taht way,
<alvin> evdvelde: ok, thanks. I was thinking myself of switching to arch.
<EvilRoey> James147:  activities are not useful for my needs then
<James147> EvilRoey: windows get placed on different virtual desktops, they dont care at all what activity is active,
<James147> EvilRoey: its virtual desktops you want to look at
<evdvelde> alvin: e.g. you can install grub2 on arch, but it is less straight-forward, cups is a bit harder at first...
<EvilRoey> James147:  see, I see an Activity as adding a new dimension along which I can organize my workflow
<EvilRoey> James147:  but I see what you are saying
<evdvelde> alvin: but i recommend you try it and see for yourself... it is true that you learn more by using arch while *buntu is holding your hand more often :)
<James147> EvilRoey: it is, for widgets... activities act like virtual desktops for widgets (not windows, since they already ahve virtual desktops)
<alvin> I'll not miss a beta version of grub :-) That might just be a reason to switch.
<evdvelde> alvin: true, but i was trying that one for a project of mine, otherwise, i dont care about bootloaders anyway as long as they load my system :)
<alvin> Oh, it doesn't have to be DIY for me. I choose Kubuntu because I have to support a *lot* of computers. Gentoo, my former love, wasn't the easiest distro to do that.
<EvilRoey> James147:  hmm, since I don't use widgets....
<evdvelde> I hate gentoo alvin ;-) that is not completely true but i just always found it to be useless to compile everything, a waste of time
<alvin> evdvelde: That's the case. Since Jaunty I've had so many boot issues on so many machines that it really is not funny anymore. I've had a whole network (with same nics) that still have issues to bring their eth0 up in Lucid.
<alvin> I was thinking about debian, so I won't have to adapt that much, but I also want the latest KDE and now that Maverick promises good Kolab support I think I'll stay a while longer and see.
<evdvelde> alvin: that is not fun indeed... any solutions in sight?
<evdvelde> alvin: debian is just old shit ;)
<alvin> Not for the moment. The bug was marked as fixed :-( But all nics have had their mac addresses changed by Lucid.
<evdvelde> alvin: another reason for switching for me: i have to support some ubuntu servers, an ubuntu testbed and my parents who started using ubuntu on my call recently :D (all with a K of course ;) )
<James147> EvilRoey: then you dont really ahve a need for activities (although you still use widgets... the panel is covered by them :D .. assuming you still have a panel)
<evdvelde> alvin: if you need support with that, perhaps i can help... been there too
<alvin> Yeah, I do have to support some servers also.... boot issues are better, but still there. (netfs in kvm doesn't come up at boot, automatic NFS mount issues,..) broken RAIDs at boot. and since Lucid a high average load on a lot of machines. No, it can be better.
<alvin> evdvelde: Thank you. I took commercial support. All those issues remain, but I have workarounds in place.
<volodya> I have kdm crashing right after entering password, with maverick beta installed and then fully upgaded, on a NVIDIA Quadro NVS 3100M card. Does anybody know a workaround?
<evdvelde> alvin: i tend to fiddle with those things myself and we have a really cool lab for our students now :-D
<alvin> Canonical doesn't fix bugs. (well, they do, but it's not part of a support contract and that's understandable)
<James147> volodya: #ubuntu+1 for meverick support
<BluesKaj> volodya, ask in #ubuntu+1
<alvin> volodya: Yes, install nvidia-common. Nouveau segfaults. I'm currently filing the bug
<alvin> volodya: nvidia-current I mean
<volodya> alvin: is just installing that supposed to fix the issue?
<alvin> volodya: Well, if you install it will automatically be set as the default driver
<alvin> It's not a fix, mind you! You're just using another driver
<alvin> volodya: Filed. It's bug 640596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640596 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "KDM: X crashes on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640596
<volodya> I get some warning from update-alternatives during install. Is this expected?
<alvin> volodya: I think it is
<alvin> To change drivers afterwards, use jockey-txt
<volodya> gah, it appears to still crash
<alvin> hmm
<alvin> Have you rebooted?
<volodya> yeah.
<volodya> let me run this jockey thing
<alvin> If you want to see more information, start a text console and start KDE with $ startx
<volodya> is it supposed to say "Searching for available drivers" and then exit?
<alvin> Yes :-) try $ jockey-text --list
<volodya> ah, nvidia_current appears to be the only one, and is enabled
<volodya> wow, startx itself works.
<volodya> at 800x600 ;-)
<EvilRoey> hey all..  how do I set up Dirvish to copy from nightly BTRFS snapshots instead of from the live filesystem?
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar a arreglar el sonido del youtube
<anxel> no se escucha
<BluesKaj> !es | anxel
<ubottu> anxel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<volodya> alvin: fwiw, installing nvidia-current appears to make 'startx' work, with right resolution and compositing, but kdm still crashes on login
<EagleScreen_> anxel: pincha en #ubuntu-es y preugnta ahí
<anxel> gracias men
<BluesKaj> volodya, habe you asked in #ubuntu+1 as we suggested earlier ?
<BluesKaj> have
<volodya> BluesKaj: no. I'm responding to a specific comment I was given.
<BluesKaj> you really should find some help for a devel OS as listed in the caption above  Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> ok, time for the news
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Booby> www.gaul.co
<seba> join #Ubuntu-es
<DarthFrog> seba:  you mean /join
<toat3136> is there a mini install possibilty for linux mint like for ubuntu?
<raindog> Is there a way to turn off system beep for one app, chromium?  Or turn it off for everything?  I've tried modprobe -r pcspkr
<James147> raindog: try turning the system bell off, system settings > accessability
<raindog> James147: Thank you thank you.  I was looking under system bell.  My sanity is now restored.  :)
<Lars_G> In the kde netbook view, or default newer kde views, is there an "expose" like keystroke? one default stroke to show all opened windows in the syste,
<James147> Lars_G: yes, its the present windows desktop effect (requires desktop effects enabled) shortcut keys are: Ctrl+F10: All desktops, Crtl+F9: Current desktop, Crtl+F7:Window class
<James147> Lars_G: these can all be configured in desktop effects in system ssettings
<James147> (or the global keyboard shorcuts part of system settings)
<Lars_G> thank you James147
<James147> note that you can also set that effect for the alt+tab window switcher
<Lars_G> It seems they're not enabled, or the shortcuts not assigned, I'll check
<Lars_G> Ok, desktop effects enabled, and they don't seem to slow down my netbook
<Lars_G> thank you very much sir!
<James147> Lars_G: they may or may not drain more power (due to waking up your gpu/cpu more often)
<Lars_G> ok
<James147> Lars_G: I would advise you disable any effects you dont need/want
<Lars_G> It seems the machine's intel gpu is enough to move them
<Lars_G> yeah I'll depure them latter, now beleive it or not I need the effects to work :P
<James147> Lars_G: also, if your on a laptop it may be configured to disable desktop effects when unpluged, see System settings > advanced > power managment to change that
<Lars_G> I want to hug people at random
<Lars_G> James147: trouble is I can't set it up to reenable the effects on the plugged in profile
<James147> Lars_G: you cannot? (it should enable the effects if the "disable effects" option is not checked, assuming that effects wernt disabled globally)
<Lars_G> James147: Ah I understand
<James147> Lars_G: the working is a little confusing :) the powermagament only suspends effects, dosnt "disable" them...
<James147> wording ^^
<James147> (like hitting the suspend effects button the the desktop effects page
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a short question, i got a new display (BenQ G2200W 22"), and i got all the time some flicker on the screen, on kde system settings i can choose only between 59.9 hz and 60hz, but both show me the same result... flicker on the screen
<Lars_G> James147: not selecting "deactivate effects" activates them if they're not disabled
<Lars_G> Ok i get it
<James147> Lars_G: yeah
<James147> (or at least it should ;) )
<James147> thomasfuston: what graphics card/drivers are you using?
<thomasfuston> James147: well i dont think its a a card problem on 17" lcd no flicker, but the new display does, but its only an intel gma950 nothin special
<James147> thomasfuston: with or without desktop effects enabled?
<thomasfuston> turn effects of change nothin, already tried this
<thomasfuston> *off
<Lars_G> I'd check if dri is being used... that card should be able to go higer than 60hz I think.
<slow-motion> hi
<EvilRoey> hi
<administrador> hola
<EvilRoey> hi hi
<Lars_G> konnichiha
<EvilRoey> konnichiwa
<fedor> hi!
<administrador> hello
<Lars_G> yoohoo
<ck> hi all
 * Lars_G waves energically
<yannis_> hello, pressing Edit Software Sources does nothing, any way to invoke that dialog through terminal?
<James147> yannis_: it should ask you for a password, is the dialog hiding behind kpackagekit?
<yannis_> no hidden dialog
<yannis_> oh it's a known bug
<James147> yannis_: also, dont know of a way to invoke it via cli, but what are you trying to do? there are cli ways of directly doing some things it configures
<yannis_> trying to enable default repositories
<duckx0r> how do you select the default device for the volume up, volume down and mute media keys? I have SB Live! EMU10k1 Analog Stereo and HD48x0 audio Digital Stereo (HDMI) and I want them to use the former rather then the latter
<yannis_> could just edit sources.list I guess
<James147> duckx0r: select a master chanel in kmix
<James147> yannis_: yeah, thats the easiest way without the dialog :)  (also add-apt-repository <repo>)
<duckx0r> James147, ah thanks! That's perfect!
<BluesKaj> duckx0r, type alsamixer in the terminal , use the arrow keys to navigate and the M key to mute or unmute in box/ctrls
<vbgunz_> if I use the noovoh driver (open nvidia) my framebuffer displays at the native resolution of 1920x1080. If I use the nvidia binary, my framebuffer doesn't go up above 1280x1024. any ideas on getting my framebuffer to show up at my native resolution using the nvidia binaries?
<yannis_> could anyone tell me what the official repos are?
<BluesKaj> oops , guess i should have srolled up
<BluesKaj> !repositories  | yannis_
<ubottu> yannis_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<James147> vbgunz_: have you tryed setting them in nvidia-settings?
<markit> hi, is it safe replace dbus 1.2 with 1.4 version to overcome dophin "freezes" and other issues? Taken from ppa:aleksander-m/dbus-development .. anyone has experience in this?
<vbgunz_> James147: are you referring to the gui? if so, I've never seen a framebuffer option in there :/
<vbgunz_> James147: interesting, I am looking at a sort of spreadsheet mumble jumbo code spaghetti. is it in there?
<vbgunz_> im gonna google that
<James147> vbgunz_: speadsheet? not sure what your looking at :S, nvidia-settings should allow you to set the resalution you want (better then the kde configs)
<vbgunz_> no need to google it the little help button shows a lot of stuff but it ain't giving me real world resolutions
<BluesKaj> vbgunz_, which nvidia card ?
<vbgunz_> I am not trying to set the X resolution. I meant framebuffer. the consoles 1 through 6, the virtual terminals is what I am referring too
<vbgunz_> BluesKaj: I have a GTX 275
<James147> vbgunz_: ahh :) not entirly sure how tahts done, but have seen some things on google on how to set it
<Guest41537> whats the irc command to list channels on a server?
<vbgunz_> I just can't get that table to make any sense. the help offers so little in helping me pick the right resolution here
<BluesKaj> vbgunz_, some frame ratios for your monitor with no X aren't picked up by the kernel source driver ...I have the same on my ati older card ..tty prompt is setup for a 4:3 screen , but mine is 16:10
<Guest41537> thats alot of channels
<Guest41537> stop
<vbgunz_> BluesKaj: yeah, I swear that's whats happening. Just the thing is, the noovoh free driver gets the framebuffer right at the native resolution so I know it can be done. It's just pulling tooth and nails trying to use the nvidia binary
<James147> vbgunz_: this might be intresting: http://tinyurl.com/25alfkn
<BluesKaj> vbgunz_, why not just use the nouveau ?
<poo> o
<poo> hi
<vbgunz_> BluesKaj: I really like the effects I have setup and for some off reason, the effects make my computer feel snappier. I turned them off several times and no matter the driver, it always feels choppy
 * BluesKaj searches for cheaper retro nvidia 7 series cards :)
<vbgunz_> James147: I am gonna check that out hard right now
<BluesKaj> vbgunz_, fair enough :)
<vbgunz_> BluesKaj: KDE 3.5 actually felt way better with no effects than KDE 4 with no effects and I had an old FX 5600 from walmart about 4 years old vs what I have now. you would think no effects would look good, I just don't know why it aint the case :(
<poo> lol
<vbgunz_> I gotta reboot to check this out James147, give me a couple minutes and I'll let you know what exploded
<poo> does anyone talk in these irc rooms
 * James147 see people talking...
<vbgunz> BluesKaj, James147, I officially give up. im stuck with a 1280x1024 framebuffer resolution which clips about 15 columns to the right and for the moment I couldn'
<vbgunz> be happier being stuck
<vbgunz> heh
<amsal> bonsoir
<amsal> j ai un probleme a me connecter au wifi sous kubuntu
<amsal> ya quelq un qui peut m aider
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> how could i change the audio balance so that it's more on leftside
<surunveri> well for example
<surunveri> i mean volume
<surunveri> ach the balance i mean :D
<surunveri> with kubuntu 10.04
<aezaerth> salut le monde
#kubuntu 2010-09-17
<illunatic> anyone else get a problem with sound on youtube vids?
<illunatic> where it skips and stutters. then if you close the tab it keeps going for a while
<illunatic> seems like it happens have GL screen saver is run
<illunatic> i'm guess memory issue?
<JuJuBee> Hi
<JuJuBee> I am having issues with audio. When I log in, I hear the login sounds, but once logged in sound doesn't seem to work (Amarok or web videos...)
<illunatic> so nothing on that then
<quintopia> Who is present to give advice?
<gstarx90> anyone if a source of a problem if found
<quintopia> I'm not looking for support or to report bugs.  I just wanted some info.
<quintopia> I just got a eee T91 tablet netbook.  I hear 10.10 supports tablets out of the box, and the plasma-netbook style is bundled all nicely with the kubuntu distro.  I just want to know, which alpha/RC or whatever would be the best to try in terms of not having too many minor annoyances.
<gstarx90> you could wait.
<gstarx90> you might wanna rather
<quintopia> a month?
<gstarx90> i dunno
<quintopia> or i could test it out now and upgrade in a month.
<quintopia> should i just grab the daily?
<gstarx90> mmm, you can try
<quintopia> what are the biggest things that aren't polished yet that y'all wanted to be before the release?
<gstarx90> i would say support for products and bugs
<gstarx90> as i do not use kubuntu
<quintopia> aha
<odinsbane> greetings, is there a way to select which audio device to use, maybe from the mixer?
<odinsbane> wow amorak pretty much sucks these days.
<quintopia> *amarok
<odinsbane> Okay It says there were errors but I don't know what/where the errors are shown.
<quintopia> run in debug mode
<quintopia> from a console
<odinsbane> as in run from a console and it will show me the errors?
<quintopia> there is a flag
<quintopia> i can't remember it
<quintopia> -help and find out
<odinsbane> thanks
<elijah> How can I make Krunner open on the same screen everytime?
<ubuntu__> hey
<yvonne_> question: can i have both the Kubuntu and Kubuntu netbook environments and just choose between them at login like i can between Ubuntu/U
<yvonne_> question: can i have both the Kubuntu and Kubuntu netbook environments and just choose between them at login like i can between Ubuntu/Ubuntu-netbook?  I tried installing both but i only get one choice on the login, kubuntu-netbook
<yvonne_> question: can i have both the Kubuntu and Kubuntu netbook environments and just choose between them at login like i can between Ubuntu/Ubuntu-netbook?  I tried installing both but i only get one choice on the login, kubuntu-netbook
<yvonne_> and it is simply labeled "kde"
<yvonne_> so in other words, i want two entries on the login that allow me to choose between the regular kubuntu desktop and kubuntu-netbook.  anyone have an idea how to?
<yvonne_> oops, sorry about repeating my first line
<James147> yvonne_: you only need to tell us once, its much easier to read if you dont spam your question...
<yvonne_> James147: i just said i was sorry
<James147> yvonne_: but you can switch bettwen netbook and desktop by going to workspace part of system settings and changing the "workspace type"
<James147> (cant remember where exactly it is in kde 4.4 though)
<James147> (alternitivly you can quit plasma-desktop (kquitapp plasma-desktop) and run plasma-netbook... but I dont think that will stick over logout
<yvonne_> aha, James147 okay, i'll give that a go.  Thank you much.  This is Lucid Ubuntu with the Kubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-netbook environments installed alongside (don't know which kde version it is).
<James147> yvonne_: unless you have the backports ppa enabled it should be version 4.4.2  (any kde app > help > about kde will tell you)
<yvonne_> James147: okay i'm using Konversation and it says KDE 4.4.2
<yvonne_> James147: thanks, i'll give that a try when i log out and switch environments after a bit.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i installed kde and when i login at kdm i get to the splash screen for a while and then i get back to kdm.a if i choose gnome system seems to work well, where could i find some log of why kde couldn't start?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you could look at ~/.xsession-errors  or try running startx from a virtual terminal (after stoping g/kdm)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, i'm viewing Kubuntu's partition through Fedora which i also i have installed in this pc, and .xsession-errors is empty. also vy virtual terminal you mean tty1, tty2, etc?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> also by virtual...*
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yes
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, well last time i tried switching to a ttyX my screen got weird.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> green lines and couldn't read nor see anything.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i could never got back to kdm. had to reboot. is there a way to force X into vesa?
<James147> :S
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ( by generating a Xorg i presume)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Xorg.conf*
<odinsbane> asdfasdfasdfasdf: do you have ati/nvidia drivers enabled?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you should be able for force vga via kernal option via grub
<odinsbane> asdfasdfasdfasdf: there is also your sys.log, or what comes out when you do dmesg.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> odinsbane, no, i have a Via Unichrome (crappy) Integrated Chipset ^^
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, so i should add "vga" next to quiet?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> oh wait ubuntu uses grub2.. don't know how then.
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: no, cant remember exactly what was needed, looking now
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> odinsbane, where is sys.log?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: try adding "vga=771"
<James147> ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options )
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, ok i will.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> also is there a way to generate a Xorg.conf in (k)ubuntu? if that doesn't work i'd try to change driver to "vesa".
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: "Xorg -configure" I beleave
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ok thanks ^^
<odinsbane> I think you can delete xorg.conf?  That way it automatically resets to the default.
<James147> odinsbane: you can, they everything will be auto detected, but a new Xorg.conf wont automatically be generated
<odinsbane> Also the logs are /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog You could probably grep through them for xorg related things.
<yvonne> James147: that worked.  Thanks!
<yvonne> James147: 4.4.2:  System Settings->Desktop->Workspace->Form Factor->(Desktop or Netbook)
<James147> that would be it :)
<pity> hola
<pity> hi
<pity> hello!
<icedtea> is there an easy way to go from ubuntu -> kubuntu without reinstalling?
<aristide> buongiorno
<surunveri> is there away to change balance between left and right speaker
<surunveri> on kubuntu 10.04?
<poo> suck my dik
<surunveri> is there away to change balance between left and right speaker
<surunveri> on kubuntu 10.04?
<GNUton-BNC> Hi
<GNUton-BNC> can anyone tell me where is KRegExpEditor in ubuntu 10.04?
<GNUton-BNC> I cannot find it anymore.. any hints?
<GNUton-BNC> s/hints/hint
<rork> GNUton-BNC: looks like it isn't in the repositories :/
<rethus> is there a way to use du -ch in ftp ?
<poo> suck my dick
<skamster> hello all.. i've  a performance-problem.. sometimes my xorg-server got a cpu-load of 100%, then everything goes soooooo slow
<skamster> (the word "slow" as example was written 4 seconds after typing on the screen)
<skamster> i've got the kde 4.5 and the binary nvidia-drivers
<skamster> what's my fault?
<skamster> the hw should be strong enough.. it's a dualcore, 2x 2.2 ghz, 2gb ram..
<skamster> the graphiccard is a quadro fx 1600m
<skamster> hope, someone could help me..
<skamster> and yes, i also try google, also tried the xorg-config-improvements, but it doesn't help at all..
<skamster> no one here who know xorg a bit? (this message isn't written while type, so really slow!)
<skamster> no one alive?
<zegenie_> skamster: it's a common problem
<zegenie_> especially with nvidia mobile devices
<zegenie_> try turning off desktop effects (SHIFT+ALT+F12), and also running the fix explained in this blog post may help:
<skamster> without any solution?
<zegenie_> http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/09/performance-issues-one-script-and-call.html
<zegenie_> the solution is for nvidia to fix their drivers
<zegenie_> but unfortunately, that isn't happening anytime soon
<zegenie_> also, you can try switching from oxygen to a different widgets / window decoration style, that also sometimes helps
<NightWatch> hi
<skamster> is the nouveau-driver faster?
<NightWatch> can i talk here ducth or only English? is there also a dutch channel?
<Walzmyn> !de | NightWatch
<ubottu> NightWatch: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zegenie_> skamster: depends on your usage
<zegenie_> it may be and it may not be
<Walzmyn> NightWatch: which means, you can talk dutch, but you'll be alone :)
<NightWatch> thanks
<zegenie_> it'll most likely run, and in 2d mode (without desktop effects) it is at least comparable
<NightWatch> :) good one]
<rork> !nl | NightWatch
<ubottu> NightWatch: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<skamster> the script from your url is building now.. i think, i test this first.. :)
<zegenie_> skamster: run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current && sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/.xorg.conf.backup" and have a go if you want to try the nouveau driver instead
<zegenie_> it does improve things, but in general, nvidia drivers on mobile gpus with kde 4 = teh shitz
<zegenie_> (pardon my french)
<zegenie_> it's not desirable. with "standard" gpus it's better, but still often not perfect
<zegenie_> I have a mobile gpu on my laptop and the performance is in 90% of the cases horrible, but on my desktop machine (with a standard GTX260 chipset) it flies
<NightWatch> Ik ben vrij nieuw met kubutu
<NightWatch> dus ik ben wat rond aan het kijken
<zegenie_> !nl | NightWatch
<ubottu> NightWatch: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<skamster> mh, i've got now the 260-driver instead of the 190-one.. may this with the new oxygen could do the trick, what do you think? but if not, i will try it :)
<zegenie_> I'm also running 260 on my laptop
<zegenie_> sometimes performance is acceptable (and not opening firefox+thunderbird) helps a *lot*, but often it is simply unusable
<zegenie_> turning off desktop effects makes it better to the point of being usable, but it is still far from optimal
<NightWatch> How do you made thes orange background here?
<zegenie_> NightWatch: what orange background? :)
<Walzmyn> NightWatch: when you use someone's name, it highlights it
<NightWatch> this
<NightWatch> no
<skamster> mh, ok, i will try.. after run and install the oxygen from script, i just have to select oxygen as my theme again?
<skamster> and, if yes, is it also needed for icon-themes? or just for kwin's things?
<zegenie_> skamster: no, you don't have to reselect it, it will replace the existing one
<skamster> yeah, but i took once another theme..
<zegenie_> so basically anything that loads up after you ran the script (and remember to cd build; sudo make install when you're done, as it says) will use the new oxygen
<zegenie_> ok, then you have to reselect oxygen
<skamster> in diffrent cases (icons, workspace-design, window-design, etc)
<skamster> which ones i have to change? icons also, as example?
<skamster> or just the window-related things?
<NightWatch> my wireless networkspeed is verry slow, it's about 75%. Whe a use cable there is no broblem.
<skamster> mmh, i try it with a reboot for now.. zegenie_: many thanks! the idea with this script is something i didn't found before :)
<NightWatch> can some one help me with this wireless network problem?
<Torch> NightWatch: what's the nominal network speed and what's the throughput you see in practice?
<NightWatch> how can is ee that?
<NightWatch> see
<skamster_> zegenie_: on the first look, it seems like it's a success.. :) it's on 25% when i scroll like wild in ff and hide/show yakuake at the same moment..
<skamster_> many times, of course :)
<zegenie_> skamster_: awesome :)
<Torch> NightWatch: if you claim you only get 75% throughput  -- of what? what are the real numbers?
<NightWatch> how can i see the real numbers Torch?
<Torch> NightWatch: as long as you don't know that you apparently have no problems ;-)
<NightWatch> hahaha, the same networkcard is faster with MS windows.
<Torch> NightWatch: you have no idea how fast it is now, but it's faster under windows? that doesn't sound very reliable.
<NightWatch> yep
<NightWatch> my network signal strength is 75% en my bitspeed is 54/54Mbits/s
<NightWatch> sometime de bitspeed drop down to 6/54Mbits/s
<NightWatch> This is what i get with sudo iwconfig
<NightWatch> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<NightWatch>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<NightWatch>           Encryption key:off
<NightWatch>           Power Management:off
<NightWatch>           Link Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm
<FloodBotK2> NightWatch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NightWatch>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<t3nforcer> aye
<t3nforcer> hello?
<t3nforcer> hoohoo?
<t3nforcer> am i alonnneeeeeeaarr??
<rork> !ask | t3nforcer
<ubottu> t3nforcer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NightWatch> This is what i get with sudo iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/495244/
<t3nforcer> anyone know alternative for cisco packet tracer for ubuntu?
<t3nforcer> fkf
<shadowhywind_> hay does anyone know whats up with the kubuntu homepage?
<zegenie_> shadowhywind_: it seems to be ok
<shadowhywind_> well seams to be the case, just kind of wondering why its just 'OK'
<michel_w> after upgrade to 10.10 beta I can no longer play MP3 files. wav files work, so no problem with audio output, but only with codecs. which packages do I have to install?
<shadowhywind_> michel_w: try looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<michel_w> thanks shadowhywind_
<pape29> lord t'e la?
<jaldhar> The Touchpad on my Acer laptop has stopped working in KDE.  It works at the kdm login screen so its not hardware.  Where are the KDE specific settings located?
<zegenie_> jaldhar: system settings -> input devices -> touchpad
<jaldhar> zegenie_: That's where you set things yes but I meant the actual configuration.  Somewhere underneath ~/.kde I suppose?
<Jojoax> anyone on, who maintains kdepim/kontact/akonadi on ppa ?
<Jojoax> Application: Kontact (kontact), signal: Segmentation fault
<Jojoax> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7fac6c36d780 (LWP 10605))]
<Jojoax>  
<Jojoax> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7fac44c44710 (LWP 10648)):
<FloodBotK2> Jojoax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<surunveri> is there away to change balance between left and right speaker
<surunveri> on kubuntu 10.04?
<olskolirc_> hey how do i kill my other nick on the server so that I can use my other one?
<Maco_MOTU> #ubuntu
<olskolirc> how do I install a .plasmoid widget please?
<Qwert> Like Synaptic shows size and percent details before and during package installation, can Kpackageedit be configured to display like that?
<speart> Hello evreybody
<speart> http://premiumtux.blogspot.com
<speart> a great way to get kubuntu
<speart> or linux
<whitepheasant> Why not just the official site?
<bazhang> speart, please dont advertise here
<speart> because when it's busy you can't get it fast
<speart> ok
<whitepheasant> I've always been able to get my things no matter what.
<whitepheasant> I'mma go getter!1
<slow-motion> hi
<dv__> hello people
<dv__> any one
<dv__> know
<dv__> how activate the webcam
<dv__> in kopete
<dv__> for msn user
<saulo> I can not install audio on the notebook hp compaq
<ikonia> saulo: audio should already be installed on a kubuntu install
<saulo> yes
<saulo> ikonia: yes
<saulo> ikonia: is installed but no sound comes out
<ikonia> ah, that's a different situation, I'm not really up to speed on the kde audio system these days
<surunveri> hi is there any additional way of slowing down mouse sensitivty on kubuntu 10.04
<surunveri> besides the normal keyboard/mouse at settings
<surunveri> and
<surunveri> is it possible to change the speaker left/right balance somehow
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> anyone?=/
<James147> surunveri: alsamixer can change the left/right volumes (commandline util)
<surunveri> kk thx
<James147> surunveri: you should also beable to do taht in kmix but rightclicking the slider and selecting split chanels
<James147> by ^^
<surunveri> oh thx
<dasKreech> surunveri: how much do you want to slow it down?
<surunveri> nto sure maybe twice slower or fourtimes slower
<surunveri> somewhere aroudn there
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> quite a bit if it was just a bit too fast then i wouldnt bother
<surunveri> to go through so much trouble for it
<surunveri> why so?
<dasKreech> Trying to find out where I turned it down
<dasKreech> I remember once I did something and the mouse was so slow it seemed it had a minus translation of space
<soo_high> hello all
<skamster> hello with the right name :)
<skamster> ehm, i've got 2 displays here, which i like to use with a ati-graphiccard..
<skamster> this works also well, there's just one problem: the primary key is the wrong monitor.. i'm simply want to use monitor 1 as monitor 2 and the same thing for the other one..
<skamster> could someone tell me, how i could tell this to xorg?
<skamster> i already try it with amdcccle and the kubuntu-settings
<skamster> without success
<skamster> they're multi-display desktop with display(s) 1
<skamster> and the same with 2
<Walzmyn> skamster: does ati come with some kind of configuration app?
<skamster> yes..
<skamster> amdcccle
<skamster> i also find a lot of good things there
<skamster> but nothing to change the primary screen
<skamster> :s
<Walzmyn> skamster: with nvidia, the settings for primary / secondary screens would be in there
<Walzmyn> skamster: have you looked in System Settings>>Display & monitor?
<skamster> yes, i've got a nvidia-card on my laptop (this is a computer of my friend)
<skamster> nvidia is great in that case..
<skamster> and yes, i looked there
<skamster> i've got kde 4.5
<skamster> also with that hope :)
<Walzmyn> skamster: well, I don't have any experience with ATI, so I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help
<skamster> thanks anyway :)
<skamster> the most things do also work, but it's not so funny, if the most app's come to the off-turnet tv-screen (also login as example)
<skamster> :s
<netherland> Hi guys, I just got a (old) laptop from my friend, installed Kubuntu on it, but it's asking for a password, tried Kubuntu, Ubuntu & root, but none of them works
<Walzmyn> netherland: did you provide a password when you installed the OS?
<netherland> No
<netherland> It didn't ask for anything
<Walzmyn> ?? It has to, when you create the primary user account
<netherland> Strange...
<netherland> Meh, I'm a bit new to computers, just got 3 PC's and 2 laptops from a friend
<dasKreech> netherland: :-)
<dasKreech> It boots up and asks for a password?
<netherland> (Lucky me)
<netherland> Yes
<netherland> username/password
<dasKreech> ok I'm assuming that you are not using this computer now?
<netherland> it's standing next to me
<netherland> Waiting for a usercombination :)
<dasKreech> ok reboot it and right after post it should have a short timers that says press Esc to see menu or some such
<netherland> Oke
<dasKreech> Press Esc when you see that
<netherland> HmHm
<netherland> Second, going to do that
<dasKreech> you should get a short menu of choices
<skamster> me?
<skamster> sorry, i was short away -> x-server restart
<dasKreech> skamster: No Walzmyn was speaking with you :)
<skamster> what's a walzmyn? ok, when it was not for me, i've just think about my question before.. :)
<Walzmyn> <--
<dasKreech> <--^
<skamster> ah.. ^^
<silkroad> .
<silkroad> selam genclik
<silkroad> kanalin hepsi ecnebi yane?
<zegenie> !tr | silkroad
<ubottu> silkroad: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<silkroad> negsel bi olay teşekkürler
<zegenie> !tr | silkroad
<ubottu> silkroad: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dasKreech> zegenie: he was telling you thanks
<zegenie> dasKreech: that is very nice of him, but how on earth would I know? I don't speak turk ;)
<zegenie> -ish
<dasKreech> zegenie: he can't possibly know that :)
<zegenie> that's true
<dasKreech> He said somethign and you responded with turkish
<zegenie> and it was a shot in the dark about the turkish
<zegenie> I can recognize language fairly well - I was actually going to google translate it to see what he said, but for some reason google was unreachable :/
<dasKreech> lol :)
<dasKreech> ok
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> anyone got any idea how to slow down mouse sensitivity futher than what the settings panel allows
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> with kubuntu 10.04
<kelsang> hi yall
<kelsang_> hi yall
<kelsang_> just started with ubuntu
<kelsang_> loving is so far
<kelsang_> hvaing a bit of a problem actually with the wifi button
<kelsang_> it keeps blinking, even if i'm connected
<kelsang_> blinking non-stop. anyone know any solution to it?
<surunveri> gah =|
<kelsang_> anyone home????
<surunveri> doesnt seem to be
<dasKreech> I'm at home
<kelsang_> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu
<kelsang_> not sure who to ask
<kelsang_> tried some online forums but wasnt able to find any
<maco> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kelsang_> uh...i installed wubi
<maco> is it brown or purple or blue?
<maco> there's both ubuntuforums.org and ubuntu.stackexchange.com for forum-type question answering, btw
<dasKreech> kelsang_: What's the question?
<kelsang_> ok thanks!
<surunveri> yeah at least i've been trying to fidn a solution from google
<surunveri> so it returns the forum threads a lot but
<surunveri> there doesnt seem to be anything
<maco> kelsang_: this is a help spot also though
<kelsang_> ah right, the questions is. the wifi button on my hp dv6t keeps blinking when i'm connected to the internet
<maco> does it do anything *bad* or are you just annoyed by the blinkenlights?
<kelsang_> and the volume light next to it is always turned to red,
<kelsang_> yeah just annoyed
<maco> electrical tape :)
<kelsang_> everything works great
<kelsang_> haha thanks, i did think of that, thakns mac
<kelsang_> guess i'll check out the forums you suggested. see you guys thanks for your help!
<mikeos> i'm on kubuntu maverick beta, in powermanagement the option "Turn off display" on lid close. It works fine except from when I reopen the lid the display stays blank until i switch to another TTY and back. Any hints?
<fserver> how change display color bit in kubuntu 10.04
<surunveri> is there any other way of adjusting mouse sensitivity in kubuntu 10.04 than systemsettings/keyboard&mouse/etc
<surunveri> i'd need to slow down the mouse sensitivity quite a lot because it's hard to draw with this sensitivity
<surunveri> like i adjusted the settings to minimum but it would still be better off at least 2x slower
<Walzmyn> mikeos: try #ubuntu+1
<mikeos> Walzmyn:  ;-) didn't know there's an extra channel for ubuntu betas, thanks
 * Walzmyn nods
<fserver> how change display color bit in kubuntu 10.04
#kubuntu 2010-09-18
<chuckf> having a major mental block here...how do I change the wallpaper in kubuntu 10.04?
<phonic> Hello fellow Kubuntu users
<James147>  chuckf: many ways... right click desktop settings... drag and drop a picture...
<James147> click the cachew > desktop settings...
<chuckf> James147: thanks, that got me there
<James147> (might be configure desktop)
<chuckf> I was looking under system settings
<James147> chuckf: nah :) wallpapaers are per activity, so is easier to rightclick the one you want... also activities are under heavy development and dont have a system setting mudule yet
<phonic> I have flash player issues... My Firefox browser plugins say no flash but kpacket and synaptic say its there.. please advise me on how to correct this
 * James147 grumbles at flash and firefox...
<chuckf> James147: good to know. thanks for the info
<James147> phonic: does konquror find the flash plugin?
<phonic> PS flash works on most pages but will stall the browser when right clicking the embedded video except when on ytube page then flash works properly
<phonic>  I have flash player issues... My Firefox browser plugins say no flash but kpacket and synaptic say its there.. please advise me on how to correct this PS flash works on most pages but will stall the browser when right clicking the embedded video except when on ytube page then flash works properly
<James147> ... if flash is working they why does it matter if firefox does list it in its plugins?.. it clearly know about it if its using it
<James147> phonic: and the flash crashing is a flash issue... they dont like to support linux as well as windows so we get stuck with a lesser version :( its never worked very well for me either
<phonic> yes but some pages I visit, firefox says the version of firefox is older than 9.0.4 This is not the case as it is version 10.01++
<phonic> ?
<phonic> Here I thought IRC community help would be faster than Forums BOY am I wrong I'll wait a little longer and see if anyone responds to this slap????
<phonic>  I have flash player issues... My Firefox browser plugins say no flash but kpacket and synaptic say its there.. please advise me on how to correct this PS flash works on most pages but will stall the browser when right clicking the embedded video except when on ytube page then flash works properly
<bazhang> phonic, 32 or 64 bit
<phonic> 64
<phonic> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> phonic, stall the browser? could you clarify please
<phonic> I thought no one was gonna speak to me...
<phonic> Ok when using flash to watch embeded videos and I am no longer interested in the video one should be able to right click over video and select "stop download" but my fire fox just hangs for hours unless I terminate the browser and start again....
<bazhang> phonic, you wish to dl them?
<cfw> hello all
<phonic> .... also on one page firefox even says there is no flash installed and that the version is 9.0???? but the installed one IS 10.0.1 from the repositories
<Fanfare> Q: Is it possible to restrict a user to only use one windowmanager?
<bazhang> phonic, could you answer my question? are you trying to dl them?
<Fanfare> like user guest is only allowed to use session xbmc.
<phonic> No not trying to download them
<phonic> just watch or stop
<bazhang> phonic, stop download?
<phonic> Yes when one watches video online one is essentially streaming which flash call download....
<bazhang> phonic, lots of extensions in FF? same problems with other browsers?
<phonic> I thought the FF updates from the kubuntu repositories would be ok but the last ones obviously have stuffed up the browser....
<phonic> So are my options to unistall and reinstall???
<bazhang> sounds like an adobe flash issue
<phonic> Wow do ya think!!!!
<bazhang> phonic, pardon?
<bazhang> phonic, are you using the 'square ' version?
<phonic> Thanks for the ride around the merry go round I'm going back to forums
<armando> hola
<armando> hello
<melkor> hello, in my launcher menu, the leave icon does not have the option to shutdown.  Can I change that?
<melkor> Its odd that shutdown isn't a default option.  I either have to logout then shutdown or I have to use the terminal?
<FireCrotch> Is there are particular service/process that has to be running in order for Dolphin to use ftp:// and fish://  protocols?
<claydoh> FireCrotch: not as far as I know - ftp no problem here, or sftp haven't used fish
<FireCrotch> claydoh: Thanks. I was just curious because ftp and fish are both broken on my Maverick machine right now
<claydoh> FireCrotch: my ftp and ssh are fine in maverick atm
<vbgunz> does anybody have a problem with disqus comment powered sites? Both in konqueror and firefox the disqus box just takes over
<Xand3r> hey, my laptop is too slow for HD videos is it possible to decode the full video and the watch it?
<Walzmyn> Xand3r: look into handbrake
<JimiFiore> Where are the Pink Unicorn Ponies?
<Xand3r> Walzmyn: thx
<claydoh> vbgunz: yes, it is aweful tho it doesn't seem to be as bad in Rekonq
<vbgunz> claydoh: I am so tired of it
<claydoh> I usually stay away from those sites, I wonder if it the sites' code? having it in both FF and Konq seems a bit odd
<Joolia> Hi! I have a problem with tabbed windows in KDE 4.5.1. When I click a tabbed window the click sort of falls through to whatever is behind the window. The tabbed window is visible and movable, but not responsive. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<marina> jj
<FloridaGuy> is kde 4.5.0 ready yet....been useing it in other distro's
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: 4.5.0 has been out for a while now in the kubuntu-backports ppa. 4.5.1 has even been available for a week or two
<FloridaGuy> jmichaelx, how do i add kubuntu-backports ppa
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: however, some have had problem with upgrading to 4.5.0. some have even drowngraded to 4.4.x again afterward
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: do you ever look at the kubuntu website? all of this is right there.
<FloridaGuy> jmichaelx, i wont be upgrading...im still ubuntu desktop...no kde yet
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: ahh
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: well, 10.10 will be out in another month or so, and 4.5.x will come with that
<FloridaGuy> dont want to wait
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: like i said, you don't have to wait. it is all available right now. just add the kubuntu-backports ppa, and 'sudo apt-get update % sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'. all there is to it.
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: sorry for the typo, that should be 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<DaveWM> how do i completely get rid of the kubuntu splash at startup, maybe at shutdown too?  i added "nosplash text" to grub kernel line,  but there's still a kubuntu thing that comes up short before the console login,  and sometimes it gets stuck on that screen
<DaveWM> cant even switch to other vt's
<DaveWM> i removed all the plymouth scripts from init.d as well
<DaveWM> and uninstalled kdm
<FloridaGuy> jmichaelx, im looking for the ppa repo right now
<FloridaGuy> found for 4.5.0...havent found 4.5.1
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: this is all the very first link at kubuntu.org. you should not have to be doing any looking around
<FloridaGuy> jmichaelx, i clicked on this...   Packages Available for KDE Platform, Plasma and Applications 4.5.1 .... then ..  Software Repository Guide  ... and added....  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main to repo...and it dident put 4.5.1..it gave me 4.5.0
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: that is the kubuntu-ppa. you also need the kubuntu backports ppa for 4.5.1
<FloridaGuy> jmichaelx, this is the only other thing i can find...   ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<jmichaelx> FloridaGuy: you are losing me. that is what i just said you needed to add
<FloridaGuy> when its in that format like i just pasted that last..how do i add that one
<FloridaGuy> do i add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports just like it is
<FloridaGuy> i guess add it like that and it auto puts the http://ppa.luanchpad.net
<FloridaGuy> jmichaelx, does kde have a kubuntu-minimal....like ubuntu...or is it just kubuntu-desktop
<FloridaGuy> never mind ill install desktop...then purge gnome tomorrow
<hlshah> hi, I just started with kubuntu and clicked "remove permanently" rather than "remove" for certain packages in Synaptic package manager...Is there any way to reverse this or restore the default listing?
<okapi14> Hi all, I have a system that hangigng at "loading Hardware", no other error. How can I find the faulty hardware?
<albert> hi everyone
<albert> i've got maverick beta installed and update, but i can't get any sound of it
<albert> it seems to be problem of lack of a driver for my soundcard in the kernel ( but in 10.04 everything worked perfectly)
<albert> or a wrong configuration of alsa/pulse audio.
<albert> kmix shows my some 'dummy output'
<albert> when i backuped pulse configuration folder in /etc/ and removed it, then i had alsa output showable
<albert> but it didn't work.
<albert> is anyone able to help me?
<Zvezdichko`> can somebody tell me how I can kill a nick in use?
<maitrey> hi guys, question. How is the situation around ati drivers, did it improve a bit with 10.04? I have ati hd 4350.
<tom__> can i have a link to download Perl complete reference book....
<tom__> i have tried different sites .... cannnot download from anywhere...
<tomdavidson> hi. setting up computer for my 5yr old with netbook workspace (10.4 w/ kubuntu backport). i want to edit the "main menu" widget  to sonly have the app launchers relevent for a toddler... any ideas?
<jussi01> tomdavidson: right click it, then click something like "edit menu"
<tomdavidson> hi jussi01: if i edit the search and launch settings i have a main menu option... but i can only enable/disable a small handfull of launchers... ie, something like gcompris is not an option
<jussi01> tomdavidson: oh hang on, you are on netbook interface, I was thinking of the normal kde, sorry
<tomdavidson> np jussi01, thanks anyway... i might end up just disappling all/most and adding differnt widget. too bad becuase the effect and grid of the main menu is pretty sweet
<mime1111> hello, anyone knows if there are any visualisations for amarok 2.3, thank you
<BajK> is therer a way of making the failsafeX option in recovery start menu work?
<BajK> because when starting failsafeX I end up in the menu that appears as well when X cannot detect graphics adapters "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode blabla" and if I choose "run Ubuntu in low graphics mode for just one session" and press OK I end up back in the failsafe menu
<_strog> hello people, i wanted to know how to increase the screen resolution of the system. And when i talk of screen i mean the terminals at ALT+CTRL+F1... etc.
<indcnt> Hi, should I use kubuntu or kubuntu-mobile on an asus eee pc? What do you advise me?
<indcnt> or is plasma mobile desktop for mobile phones and smaller screens?
<indcnt> i found it here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<phoenix_> _strog: you have to edit some settings in grub
<phoenix_> _strog: locate the line "set gfxmode=" in grub.cfg and change it with a compatable video resolution you like.
<phoenix_> _strog: backup the grub.cfg before you start.take care
<phoenix_> indcnt:what version of kubuntu you want to install
<_strog> phoenixL
<_strog> phoenix:is it like in xorg.conf?
<phoenix_> _strog: like what?
<_strog> is it like "800x600" for example? with the quotation?
<indcnt> phoenix_:  I dont know, im asking for advise. I wanted to try 10.10 but there are kubuntu, kubuntu-netbook and kubuntu-mobile
<phoenix_> _strog: example --> "1024x768x32,800x600x32,640x480x32,1024x768,800x600,640x480"
<phoenix_> indcnt: for 10.04 use netbook remix, for 10.10 both netbook and desktop are integrated into 1 setup disk
<indcnt> phoenix but i just saw this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<indcnt> it seems it is another version apart from the normal kubuntu one
<indcnt> :S
<phoenix_> indcnt: i would recommend 10.04 netbook remix or if you want to use 10.10 wait till october 28
<phoenix_> indcnt: 10.10 is in beta stage , do you want to try it?
<indcnt> well i will try 10.10 in a new partition but as I see there are 2 options I guess, normal and netbook avaliable for download
<phoenix_> indcnt: use the one which you gave me now
<indcnt> i'll try
<indcnt> thanx phoenix_
<phoenix_> indcnt: enjoy
<indcnt> many time i dont use kubuntu
<wer_> Does kubuntu dvd contains packages
<wer_> ?
<wer_> like build-esential etc ?
<Pliskin> wer_ yes
<wer_> Pliskin: thanks
<aze_> qulq'1  sait comment installé mozilla sur kubuntu 10.04 ??
<bazhang> !fr | aze_
<ubottu> aze_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aze_> ubottu : merci beaucoup!!
<Pliskin> aze firefox installer
<Pliskin> dans le menu
<wer_> Pliskin: would there be any diff in performance if I use 32 bit kubuntu on 64 bit PC
<wer_> ?
<Pliskin> wer_, I can't help you with that but some say it's a good compromise
<wer_> Pliskin: that'll do :)
<shadeslayer_> wth is happening 0_o
<FloridaGuy> runing kde 4.5.1....going thru package manager synaptic...see kwin 4.5.0...dont see kwin 4.5.1 so what is kde 4.5.1 useing
<shadeslayer_> FloridaGuy: try : alt+f2 > kwin --replace
<FloridaGuy> shadeslayer, dont need to replace....im asking if 4.5.1 is still useing kwin...sence i dident see it in package manager for 4.5.1...seen it in there for 4.5.0
<shadeslayer_> ...
<HaDAk> is this where i can pose questions about the recent updates to KDE in the kubuntu 10.10 alpha/beta?
<bazhang> HaDAk, #ubuntu+1 for that
<HaDAk> thanks
<markit> hi, how can I assign a name to an activity?
<markit> I've tried f2, double click, right click...
<^wizard> helloe anbody here?
<^wizard> nobody here? :S
<^wizard> can anybody help: how can i make my laptop auto shutdown when it reaches some temp?
<odinsbane> morning.  Everytime I shut down, when I restart my screen resolutions are not setup correctly.
<slow-motion> hi
<odinsbane> Also is there a backports with kde sc 4.5 for lucid.
<^wizard> seems like nobody here
<^wizard> :(
<fmagno> guys what is the oppen office channel ?
<bazhang> #openoffice.org
<odinsbane> ok I found the backports for the newer kde.  I still dont know how to save my screen resolution settings.
<markit> people here seem all asking help, no one able to provide instead :)
<v3nd3tta``> uhm everyone should be able to provide help, if he knows about the topic the user asks for :)
<markit> anyone recalls what effects have been activated by defoult in 4.5.x and were not in 4.4? Now, after upgrade, some pc crash after login
<markit> one more question: anyone using kubuntu with ltsp?
<James147> markit: I think its unlikly to be the desktop effects, they normally turn off if your computer cannot handel them
<James147> markit: I suggest you try launching "startx" from a tty (after stopping kdm)
<James147> and see what it says
<markit> James147: seems to me to remember that there are some problems with some hardware that tells kde "I can handle" but scrashes instead
<markit> James147: it's a ltsp client... I could try with a live though
<James147> markit: either way, kwin would crash, not all of kde (at least I think thats what would happen)
<James147> markit: try launching startx from a tty anyway, it should give you more information
<markit> James147: good idea, thanks, I'll fight with some other issues of kubuntu ltsp server now and then try it
<markit> seems that using kde for ltsp is a sort of suicide, since is tested almosto with gnome and seems that kde people don't follow ltsp needs to make the system work smootly
<markit> and is a pity, because GNU/Linux is multiuser, so everything should work smootly taking care of this important aspect too
<markit> btw, do you know also how to rename activities by chance ?
<markit> I've tried d2, right click but nothing works
<James147> markit: what kde version?
<markit> 4.5.1
<markit> btw, 4.5.1 right click on the desktop has the option of recreate the default panel! I'm so happy for this
<James147> right click > desktop settings > activity: "Name"
<James147> markit: yup :) makes things allot simpiler... should also support creating your own designes... although you may need to know java script to do that :)
<markit> James147: I've debian here and kde 4.4.5,  but in my kubutu laptop I remember you click the "cashwhatever" (don't recall it's name)
<markit> select "add activity"
<markit> then a big pannel appears at the bottom with the default activity and the new one
<markit> with a strange icon like a "barcode"
<James147> in kde 4.5.1 you name them in the desktop settings
<James147> (create them that way though ^^)
<markit> oh, no way to rename them in that stage? not nice
<markit> thanks :)
<markit> James147: are you a developer ?
<James147> markit: I am, not of kde though :)... (yet... maby)
<markit> :)
<James147> markit: as far as I know activities are under heavy development atm so you should see allot of chnages in the coming reales
<James147> releases
<markit> I've not fully understood them... and I get confused with multiple desktops
<markit> what I miss for my productivity
<markit> is a sort of "icon" that if I click runs multiple programs
<markit> i.e. when I do ruby on rails developement
<markit> I need a termina, netbeans, and some dolphin instances open in specific folders
<markit> when I spend my time online I need konversation, firefox and iceweasel instead
<markit> and so on
<markit> would love to be able to have activities with the "start related programs" icon
<markit> don't you think is a good idea? :)
<James147> markit: I think actitivies might be what you want (not in their current state though) since what I heard was they plan to make it groups "tasks" (such as programs)
<v3nd3tta``> yeah. i would use it 2
<v3nd3tta``> quassel, netradiant and amarok :P
<markit> or at least the activity should have a "close activity" option, and recall their state (like kde does)
<v3nd3tta``> or similar :D
<James147> markit: and there are plans to make it start/stop applications in activities when you switch between them...
 * markit googles for netradiant
<James147> although thats just what I heard :)
<v3nd3tta``> uhm markit "Radiant" is a Program to create Game's Levels
<James147> there are allot of plans for activites as far as I can gather, so I would expect them to change rapidly in thecomming releases, and expand allot more into more usefull functions
<markit> v3nd3tta``: thanks :)
<v3nd3tta``> here for quake 3 and mods :D
<v3nd3tta``> even if the Game is 10 yrs old, it works like a charme
<markit> James147: maybe the problem is that is too easy to activate the activities, and not easy turn back or understand what you are doing
<markit> so I'm very afraid of the usage students will do of them
<markit> well, back to my server problems :)
<markit> I'm fighting whith trying  to provide sane defaults
<markit> for all the students... but I have to manually modify config files
<markit> at the level is not overriden by kubuntu defaults
<markit> a lot of "try and error" time waste so far
<markit> also complicated by the thing that if I ask for help in ltsp they tell me "use gnome instead" :)
<k0s> hi
<markit> how can I edit /etc/kderc so I can add my own "defaults" that override kubuntu ones (and survive kde update)?
<markit> I've tried to add a line like:
<markit> prefixes=/usr/share/mykde-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<markit> but seems that I've got that now not mine nor kubuntu defaults are taken
<markit> maybe a url list with ":" separator?
<odinsbane> Does kubuntu remember screen size/settings for anybody else here?  It seems like I might need to make the changes manually in my xorg.conf ?
<James147> odinsbane: its a known bug I believe, (might want to file a bug report if there isnt one already), best way is to configure it in xorg, however you can use xrandr in a script and place that in kde Autostart folder
<odinsbane> How would I run krandrtray on startup?
<tsimpson> !autostart | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: Use the tool in System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Autostart to make programs automatically start in your KDE session. See !boot for managing which services start at boot time
<James147> odinsbane: ^^ although normally it should be started at login anyway (most programs are by default)
<melkor> I like the look of kde, but having to redo my screen resolution every time I log in is to much.  Maybe Ill give it another try when that bug is fixed.
<James147> odinsbane: it shouldnt be to hard to set it up with xorg
<James147> odinsbane: that way you should also get the right resalution in kdm
<odinsbane> I'm using gdm since I was just trying out kubuntu.
<James147> is it at the right resalution?
<odinsbane> no, it doesn't really bother me though.
<odinsbane> I tried the kde desktop at work, on a faster computer and it was really smooth, on my laptop with multiple displays it wasn't so smooth.  Ill just stick to gnome for now.
<James147> odinsbane: btw, what version of kde?
<theconartist> on my laptop with multiple displays?
<odinsbane> I tried the default that comes with 10.04, and I tried the 4.5.1 from the backports.
<theconartist> did you disable desktop effects?
<odinsbane> theconartist: no
<theconartist> well thats your problem
<theconartist> they are disabled in gnome
<odinsbane> theconartist: I have desktop effects.
<theconartist> liar liar pants on fire
<James147> theconartist: desktop effects have nothing to do with resalution
<theconartist> i guess he said more before i joined
<James147> (which was the orignal problem)
<odinsbane> theconartist: part of the problem is I have ubuntu and I'm trying to run kde, so I can't tell if some of these are real bugs or because I am just trying it out.
<James147> odinsbane: if you have kubuntu-desktop installed then that is prity much what you would get if you installed kubuntu from cd
<odinsbane> The screen resolution seems to be a known bug, with two fixes: I tried one that didn't work.
<theconartist> is there any downside to to installing using the -desktop iso then installing kubuntu-netbook after?
<odinsbane> James147: Ill probably wait until I reinstall ubuntu again to give kde a try.  It looks great.
<theconartist> yea odinsbane
<theconartist> once 10.10 is finished it will be perfect
<James147> theconartist: increased disk usage... otherwise no (note that in maverick they are being murged into one image so you will have both installed bydefault there)
<theconartist> and 2011 will be the year of the linux desktop
<James147> theconartist: people have been saying tyhat for years :)
<theconartist> well thats what im installing James147 so i guess thats good
<theconartist> ya it was a joke :<
<dasKreech> odinsbane: Did you try krandrtray?
<dasKreech> James147: to clarify. You mean Kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook ? Not Kubuntu and Ubuntu ?
<James147> dasKreech: being merged? I mean kubuntu-netbook and -desktop
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> Whew
<James147> (no way they can merge gnome and kde on one cd :D )
<dasKreech> James147: They can barely put gnome on one CD
 * dasKreech votes that they have a BluRay Image
<odinsbane> dasKreech: Thats what I tried.  I didn't want to get into doing the xsettings.
<James147> dasKreech: lol, do they really need that much? the dvd image dosnt get used that often :)
<dasKreech> James147: Think of the possibilites :)
<James147> dasKreech: think of the wasted bandwidth  :D
<dasKreech> You could keep a copy of Windows on it so people can test Wubi in a live cd :)
<odinsbane> that was awesome I just uninstalled everything.  gnome & kde, slowly my desktop is desolving sorta like the neverending story.
<dasKreech> odinsbane: yep I've uninstalled X while running it
<dasKreech> It's quite fun to see what's cached and what's now
<dasKreech> Not
<Walzmyn> What I'd prefer is an image made to go on an SD card
<dasKreech> Walzmyn: Isn't that all images?
<Walzmyn> dasKreech: well, I mean a little broader. I've no use for my optical drive other than installing my OS. I'd like to switch EVERYTHING to SD cards
<James147> Walzmyn: I tend to install teh cd image to a usb flash drive and use that to install kubuntu... havnt used my optical drives in a very long time
<James147> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Walzmyn> dangit. Flash keeps crashing as I'm trying to watch ESPN's feed
<odinsbane> Walzmyn: are you using 'square'
<Walzmyn> is that the new beta? odinsbane
<dasKreech> Walzmyn: yes but you can write all the images to an SD card anyway
<odinsbane> Walzmyn: yes
<Walzmyn> dasKreech: i'm probably going to start doing that now that I have an extra 2gb card laying around
<Walzmyn> odinsbane: no. I'm leary of flash, i'm real leary of flash beta
 * dasKreech doesn't have flash installed
<theconartist> well that sucks
<Walzmyn> although it is nice to see that the company holding the entire interwebs hostage has finally decided to build their app for 64bit computers
<theconartist> brb
<dasKreech> I'm not sure how they are holding anyone hostage
<Walzmyn> odinsbane: will installing square replace my current install, or go in beside it?
<dasKreech> it's a choice to use Flash
<dasKreech> one that has to be made conciously trained for and then paid for
<Walzmyn> dasKreech: yeah, it's ESPN's choice, not mine
<odinsbane> Walzmyn: I don't know how you installed flash isnt it just a .so file that you put in your plugins folder?
<dasKreech> Oh well yeah write an angry letter
<Walzmyn> odinsbane: i've no idea. I just installed it from apt
<dasKreech> Or better yet ask them with great enthusiasm and shining eyes if you can please please please be part of the testing for the HTML5 website they are doing
<dasKreech> You ARE doing HTML5 as a replacement right ESPN? Right?
 * Walzmyn laughs
<odinsbane> They put all these little features on their stream but it'd be really nice if it just streamed the station.
<mushroom> Guten Abend zusammen.
<dasKreech> gten tag
<dasKreech> guten
<mushroom> Kann mir jemand bzgl einer Netzwerkeinrichtung helfen?
<dasKreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mushroom> lol thank you @ ubottu
<Walzmyn> ht eitem in Apt for Flash is "flash-installer" if I uninstall that, is it going to remove flash itself?
<dasKreech> Probably not
<dasKreech> that's an automated installer that grabs the flash files. unless it lists those files as part of it's package then they will be removed
<Walzmyn> how do I get rid of it? The new beta says to remove old installs before installing the new one
<Walzmyn> dasKreech: yeah, I was looking through the installed files, don't look like it's going to actualy remove flash
<Walzmyn> I needa reboot after update. see y'all
<tjingboem> xorg eats 28% of my CPU. how can i reduse this?
<tjingboem> reduce
<dasKreech> tjingboem: New drivers?
<dasKreech> turn off compositing etc
<tjingboem> wher do i do that?
<dasKreech> Ctrl+Shift=F12
<dasKreech> s/=/+
<tjingboem> Ctrl+Shift+F12 does not work
<dasKreech> Do you have desktop effects turned on?
<tjingboem> i guess so dasKreech
<tjingboem> where can i shut it down?
<dasKreech> Alt+F3 -> configure Window behaviour
<tjingboem> Alt+F3 takes me to my 3 desktop :)
<dasKreech> lol Ok
<tjingboem> i am looking for sustem settings or the like
<dasKreech> Horya for customization
<tjingboem> :)
<dasKreech> Click the icon on the top right of your application and choose configure window behaviour
<tjingboem> bingo!
<Walzmyn> what's the command to update the 'locate' database?
<dasKreech> updatedb
<Walzmyn> dasKreech: that's all?
<dasKreech> sudo?
<Walzmyn> I was just expecting the word locate in there somewhere, thanks
<Guest3111> selam
<Guest3111> türkey
<Guest3111> hello
<dasKreech> Hello
<Guest3111> turkey kanal
<Guest3111> ırc turkey canal
<Guest3111> grup file not edit
<Guest3111> grup file  nasıl düzenlenir
<BajK> how can I make Kubuntu only play sound oin my headset but not on the regular speakers?
<dasKreech> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<James147> dasKreech: ^^
<dasKreech> James147: yes?
<James147> just wondering why you prompted that :) didnt think you would need it
<dasKreech> Doesn't mean others don't :)
<James147> :D
<daved92pol1> hello every1
<sogreg> having a problem with my wireless card. new to linux and trying to get all the specific drivers i need. found some but its telling me i need to build them and i confused as to where to start. http://paste.ubuntu.com/495666/
<James147> sogreg: what problem are you having? I thourght all intel cards just worked in kubuntu :) (at least the drivers)
<tomdavidson> hi, anyone know know to add mozilla prism apps to the main menu?
<sogreg> james147: im getting disconnected randomly and i have to restart my wireless card to get access back, i cant ping the router when it happens and other computers on the network are working fine
<James147> tomdavidson: rick click teh kmenu > edit menu (or run kmenuedit from krunner or terminal)
<tomdavidson> hi James147, sure and thanks. i can edit the kmenu, but i do not quite grasp the prism app
<James147> sogreg:  so the drivers are working... at least initally... hmm... havent see that behaviour before... (I assume you have a decent signal strength), you could try using wicd (installing it will replace network-manager) or the gnome applet instead (knetworkmanager still has a few kinks, trying wicd should tell you if its network-manager or the drivers )
<tomdavidson> there is the desktop shortcut, but i do not want a buch of apps in my desktop folder...  in ~/.prism/ there are folders for each app, but nothing that loos like an excutable or scritp to add to kmenu
<James147> tomdavidson: not fimular with that app, what dont you 'grasp' about it?
<sogreg> james147: thank you very much, ill give that a try
<James147> tomdavidson: *.desktop files are created by kmenuedit... (they are plane text files the describe the applications, you should be able to open it in kate to find out where the executable is)
<James147> tomdavidson: or you could move the *.desktop file to one of the locations kmenuedit looks at
<Jimini> hi there. atm i am trying to install kubuntu, but i'm having trouble with my sata-hdd - the installer simply does not recognize it. my mainboard uses the ICH7-sata-controller. suse and gentoo have no problems with recognizing my hdds. i've tried the normal installation cd and the alternate installation cd
<Jimini> if i open a shell and take a look at /dev/sda with fdisk, it is recognized as expected. any ideas?
<tomdavidson> James147:  ahhhh just but the exec line in to a kmenu entry? i got it now. thanks.
<James147> tomdavidson: every enrty in kmenu is a *.desktop file :) the aplication that is run when you click on it is on the "exec=" line
<James147> Jimini: does it give an erropr when yoiu try to install? for is just not listing the device?
<Jimini> James147: it does not list any devices
<Jimini> first i thought of a kernel problem - but then i should not be able to "use" the disk in a shell
<Jimini> j #gentoo
<Jimini> sorry for the typo
<James147> Jimini: weird, never seen the installation not list a device thats listed in /dev
<Jimini> James147: me too :\
<Jimini> i've tried THREE installation-cds now
 * James147 prefures to use flash sticks :)
<Jimini> James147 i don't care about the number of cds i've burnt ;) it's just frustrating
<James147> Jimini: :) sorry I cant be more helpful... have no idea whats going wrong
<Jimini> otherwise i could try to use an ide-hdd, but that would be just a workaround
<James147> Jimini: not sure if its sata releated, I have had no problems with them
<Jimini> James147 nevermind, thanks for your effort though
<Jimini> James147: i've set up (k)ubuntu on a number of sata-discs yet
<James147> Jimini: and it work (or doesnt) on them?
<Jimini> hehe, it worked
<BajK> is there a way of disabling kde's annoying behavior of guessing file types by file name extension? (the same shit windows does)
<James147> BajK: ... its the quickest way of telling
<BajK> James147: i don't care
<BajK> I just dont want that
<BajK> it knows the filetype without extension, so why does it try guesing if there is one?
<James147> BajK: what problems is it causing?
<BajK> James147: i hate them, it looks bad and they are unneccessary
<James147> BajK: they are needed by some programs...
<James147> BajK: kde or not
<BajK> James147: you mean bad applications whose developers were too lazy implementing a file()-check? It's not about .config files or .20 in udev or something, it's just about .jpg, .pdf and such that I want those files without that stuff
<BajK> I don'T want a file called "Queen - Innuendo.ogg but "Queen - Innuendo" and not just hiding that
<BajK> is there no way of disabling that first-check-extension-then-filetype check?
<tsimpson> I suggest you ask in #kde (and perhaps a little politer than you did in here)
<James147> BajK: last I checked kde managed things like that...
<James147> (just renamed a *.mp3 to * and it worked
<BajK> James147: but if you rename it to .jpg
<BajK> it thinkgs they are jpg
<BajK> although they are not
<James147> same, it opens in the chosen app
<James147> (for that file type
<James147> )
<James147> sorry, that was renaming a *.jpg to *)
<James147> but renaming a *.mp3 to *.jpg causes problems.... although why would you do that?
<James147> BajK: personally I dont see a problem here... if a file has an extenstion kde (and I presume linux) uses that, if it dosent then it finds out... so if you want to rename all your *.ogg to * it should have no problem with that but if you rename them to *.jpg... i have to ask why are you doing that?
<BajK> James147: it's about the general term that file extensions are stupid and not about that renaming it to xyz is stupid
<BajK> I know that I don't need to give my files an extensions - which I don't do - but if someone with windows sends me a file it automatically determins its type by extension
<theconartist> how do i make my wireless auto-connect?
<theconartist> or connect at all?
<ViaNocturna85> hey just wondering, if you installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu, is there a way to get the me-menu on kubuntu?
<jinzougen> Hey. Have any of you ever had an issue where, in Okular, when you fill in PDF form fields, it renders the text rotated 90 degrees?
<jinzougen> The form fields seem to be lined up correctly on the lines and everything, but when I switch to the hide forms view, so the text boxes go away, the text is on it's side, and squished so it can fit into the height of the text bok.
<jinzougen> its side*
<dasKreech> BajK: are they giving you with the wrong extension?
<TaMaS__> hey guys
<dasKreech> hi
<TaMaS__> Can I ask a quick question?
<TaMaS__> or maybe 2.
<niemand> ask but i am not sure if i can help you
<dasKreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<niemand> I have a question too - i think kernel-update of today broke something concerning networking. I have no time for further investigation at the moment. Did anyone notice something similar?
<dasKreech> niemand: jump back to an old kernel
<dasKreech> BajK: I would like to note that if you rename a file badly and highlight it in Dolphin it does say what type of file it thinks it is
<theixle> I can't find a windows xp shared printer in kubuntu. I've tried everything on the forums and worked with someone in #ubuntu for a while. They suggested I come here.
<dasKreech> theixle: What have you tried? Did you add the printer manually?
<theixle> dasKreech: I've just been using system->printers->add printer->windows printer via samba
<theixle> but it can't find the shared printer for some reason
 * dasKreech knows nothing about samba or printers
<dasKreech> Having said that what shows up in smb:/ in dolphin ?
<theixle> nothing
<jhambo> Hey folks when I use device notifier to mount a FAT32 usb drive, it mounts with permissions that don't allow me to write to the drive.  How can I make it so that I can write to the drive? (ubuntu 10.04)
<NeoPhoenix> alguem sabe como descompactar arquivo .bz2.out?
#kubuntu 2010-09-19
<Laurel> hi
<dasKreech> !hi | Laurel
<ubottu> Laurel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<poolnoodle> allo where can (if i) can find kubuntu community PPC?
<poolnoodle> PowerPC
<poolnoodle> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/
<poolnoodle> nothing here
<poolnoodle> or it would be really cool of you to help out this poor eMac user on a distro that has kde4
<poolnoodle> im in a state of love for KDE especially over OS X
<RunningAim> hello..i have installed the latest ubuntu server and i have installed gnome.first question is whether i can make the system work as a domain so windows users can connect to it...and second question is whether i can resize my hard drive which is lvm.
<poolnoodle> lvm is alot harder to resize
<poolnoodle> if you made a volume you might have to resize two partitions
<poolnoodle> and the domain? samba?
<RunningAim> basically what i did was the following..i installed the system on part of the hard drive...left some space for a partion..but i tried with gparted to enable the second partition and it was nowhere to be found..as the lvm has taken the space
<dasKreech> poolnoodle: if there is a Ubuntu Release for PPC you can install the Server and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dasKreech> ask in #ubuntu-ppc
<dasKreech> RunningAim: Yes instal samba and read the documentation for it
<RunningAim> ok.thanx
<Quaxir> Heydo, does anyone have an idea what to do when this happens: I boot Kubuntu and before I get to login screen (that point there reads "Kubuntu" and few circles below Kubuntu-text) KDE won't start. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 64x (desktop)
<poolnoodle> Quaxir. awe youre running kubuntu! ;)
<poolnoodle> *sif sif sif* i cant wait for my new phenom x4 setup with a 5770 and dual LG 22" 1920x1200
<poolnoodle> fuul eye candy KWin
<poolnoodle> id prefer a HP with amd chipset tho
<Kage> How can I set my default audio device?
<Kage> I got a USB headset
<poolnoodle> alsamixer
<poolnoodle> console cmd
<poolnoodle> thats how i do it
<Kage> poolnoodle: well its not sending my audio to the USB headphones, but to the onboard headphones
<Kage> poolnoodle: its the equal to having more then one audio card
<poolnoodle> audio goes to all devices in linux
<poolnoodle> you just have to turn them on or off with alsamixer
<poolnoodle> alsamixer takes switches and commands
<poolnoodle> if need be
<poolnoodle> usb headset sounds like a crummy chipset tho maybe no support?
<Kage> poolnoodle: it sees the device, and it is enabled and turned on and up
<Kage> poolnoodle: but I can't hear audio though it unless I make like a test noise though KDE system audio
<poolnoodle> ok on those boxes thats mute
<poolnoodle> oh you can hear sound?
<Kage> poolnoodle: I can hear noise though it, but flash and other things don't work though it
<poolnoodle> then i dunno i came here looking for a PPC distro i usually use slackware
<blackeagle06> very bright ubuntu morning
<Walzmyn> meh. bed time here
<vbgunz__> I would like a new GTK theme for my gnome applications on 10.04. Where can I get them? what are they called?
<poolnoodle> vbgunz__ just theme gtk apps with qtcurve
<vbgunz__> poolnoodle: yeah but I don't like it :( ... not sure where to download new gtk styles for use in KDE. I am at kde-look.org but there is no category for this. I mean, is it I use native GTK styles or something?
<poolnoodle> yeah you dont need any apps
<poolnoodle> try and find or not gtkrc files and save them in /home/~
<poolnoodle> as the appopriate name
<poolnoodle> find or not KDE look a likes
<poolnoodle> from gnome-look
<poolnoodle> or art.gnome.org
<poolnoodle> i have searched qtcurve is one a the few that match
<vbgunz__> hmm, so the look is based on a native gtk theme?
<poolnoodle> yea'h
<vbgunz__> ok I'll try to further figure it out thanks for the tip
<poolnoodle> and you might have to move the archive to /home/~
<poolnoodle> gtkrc needs to have the right nome i forget and in ~
<poolnoodle> *name
<vbgunz__> I just downloaded a theme. just to try it out
<vbgunz__> gonna see if I can figure it out
<poolnoodle> its part of the unix fun to know its gtk or qt or imlib or X11
<poolnoodle> different themes are cool by me
<poolnoodle> for production i like it all the same
<vbgunz__> yeah but qtcurve is really far from the same. at this point I am willing to accpet anything nicer. not sure why but I just don't like qtcurve :(
<poolnoodle> you have to set kde to qtcurve too
<vbgunz__> oh
<vbgunz__> I think I might know what you're saying cause I am bugging out here. you're saying I have to overwrite gtkrc with the new theme and leave it on qtcurve?
<poolnoodle> yea
<vbgunz__> wow, I was hoping I could simply add some choices to the list
<poolnoodle> no
<vbgunz__> gonna back it up then, I know where its at
<poolnoodle> different toolkits
<vbgunz__> I replaced gtkrc here at ~/.kde/share/config/ and rebooted a gtk app but things still look the same. in fact the downloaded theme has about 100 files vs a single gtkrc. I don't think this is right :|
<ekin04> hi
<sriramoman> is there any chat client that supports yahoo video+audio chat for *ubuntu?
<rapidsp> hi
<rapidsp> whats version of nvidia driver more usable now?
<pepsi> what happened to build-essential?
<leagris> hello, I try to install quanta but it conflict with the kdewebdev package it is supposed to be already in. Though kdewebdev only contains docs and a readme file stating it should include quanta, (which it does not). What should I do?
<leagris> hello, I try to install quanta but it conflict with the kdewebdev package it is supposed to be already in. Though kdewebdev only contains docs and a readme file stating it should include quanta, (which it does not). What should I do?
<vbgunz__> how do I get the gtk2 human-theme to take on my KDE colors? I could have sworn there was once an option for that but I cannot find it :(
<tjingboem> the shortcut keys don't work. is this a bug?
<v3nd3tta``> where don't the work?
<maksbotan> hi
<maksbotan> can anybody help with KDE applications development?
<maksbotan> i don't understand how to use KAuth
<tjingboem> how do i regerate the kde-menu?
<Quaxir> Heydo, does anyone have an idea what to do when this happens: I boot Kubuntu and before I get to login screen (that point there reads "Kubuntu" and few circles below Kubuntu-text) KDE won't start. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 64x (desktop).
<mudassar> hello people, I am getting an error while linking c code "hidden symbol '__stack_chk_fail_localä isn't defined" please help
<uAbdulqadir> how do you install kubuntu
<v3nd3tta``> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<v3nd3tta``> arg
<uAbdulqadir> usb
<v3nd3tta``> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<v3nd3tta``> it's the help of #ubuntu, just do the same with the kubuntu data :)
<uAbdulqadir> ok
<hiker_xylophone> ..and what be the trouble?
<BE88> hallo thare i need help...
<BE88> i need to recover deleted files in Amarok ubuntu 10.04...
<BE88> the Amarok deleted my music some how ...
<BE88> help plz :)
<BajK> Is there a reason for "wait for vsync" being activated automatically in kde?
<BajK> it just causes the system to feel sluggish and serves no purpose for the normal user.
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<sithlord48> mornin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi sithlord48
<sithlord48> what sort of exciting stuff is happening out there today ? (me im just testing stuff w/ pcsx. )
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, pcsx?
<sithlord48> yes BluesKaj its a playstation emulator :)
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, ok...
<sithlord48> its amazing that no issues are being posted , this is a good thing
<BajK> is there a way of re-enabling KDE 4.3's behavior of automatically opening the folder popup when hovering over a folder in the folderview?
<BajK> now you always have to click on that mushroom/arrow like icon to open the popup
<sithlord48> bajk, the shelf plugin has a clickless option as well as support for folder viewing, perhaps that will do it , since it does not seam the folderview will do it any more
<BajK> sithlord48: shelf plugin?
<sithlord48> BajK: sorry the shelf widget
<BajK> shelf? :D
<sithlord48> BajK: its a widget, i have it on kde 4.5 on two machines, i didn't install it.. (at least not that i recall
<BajK> sithlord48: dunno how it's called in german, i'll start 10.10 and see :D
<BajK> there's none
<sithlord48> BajK: no i don't .. sorry in english its called shelf, but the icon that it has is that of a draw with stuff in it.
<sithlord48> http://lancelot.fomentgroup.org/
<BajK> I entered she into the search but there is none^^
<sithlord48> it must be a part of the lancelot launcher
<sithlord48> see if you have that installed
<BajK> hm I think I'll stick with 10.04 and wait till 11.04 because the kmixer is also quite broken
<BajK> it does not show that volume slider but opens the window directly, and as of pulseaudio there are no devices but the main output ..
<sithlord48> yea pulse is a pita on my machine too, its thinks i should always use hdmi out for sound..
<BajK> sithlord48: Kubuntu and Pulseaudio - no good mixture
<BajK> and I rather want my headset working than being able setting each stream'S volume separately
<BajK> I think I'll stick with 10.04 (as its a LTS) and wait till 11.04 and KDE 4.6 is supposed to be quicker and then it'd be perfect :)
<sithlord48> BajK: i have noticed the dozen of so times i have tried to use it.. everytime it just fails, and i can't seam to config it easily or get it to remember its config..
<sithlord48> 4.5 is great
<sogreg> having problems with my wireless. i randomly lose connection to the router and have to disable, enable, and reconnect manually to get back on, sometimes only to be booted again immediately. i am also getting bad password errors on some attempts, but not others, without ever changing the saved password. anyone have any ideas?
<sogreg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496497/
<rethus> realy strange! if i do: apt-get update... i got many errors like W: Duplicate sources.list entry ....
<rethus> but if i do aptitude update and after this apt-get update again, there are no dublicate sources.list
<sithlord48> sogreg: do you have a wired internet connection?
<sogreg> sithlord48: no i do not
<sithlord48> sogreg: i think what u need to do is check to see if you have a restricted driver availble for you wifi , it may get it to work better, get online, and use the program "jockey" to see if you have properitary drivers taht can be installed
<sogreg> sithlord48: thank you very much ill give that a try
<sithlord48> sogreg: your welcome and good luck
<sogreg> sithlord48: it ran a search and says no proprietary drivers are in use, but doesnt offer any suggestions or alternatives.
<sithlord48> sogreg: humm...
<sithlord48> sogreg: but it works for a bit then shuts off?
<sithlord48> sogreg: it it possibly your router?
<sogreg> sithlord48: ive been having this problem at my friends house as well, 2 different routers. no other devices on either network are having this problem, just my laptop
<sogreg> sithlord48: i have noticed since installing linux my wifi light flashes alot, and since installing wicd it sometimes shows complete loss of signal, i cant even view available networks
<sithlord48> sogreg: did u have issues w/ knetworkmanager?
<sogreg> sithlord48: so but it was suggested to me yesterday to try it they said knet had bugs sometimes
<sogreg> sithlord48: no*
<sithlord48> sogreg: it think its your driver, or soemthign else
<sithlord48> sogreg: it worked correctly w/ knetworkmanager?
<sogreg> sithlord48: no i was having the same problems with knet, only difference was i didnt notice i was losing signal and couldnt see any available networks until wicd
<sogreg> sithlord48: it could be my drivers. but ive been unable to find any i can install they all tell me i they need to be built
<rethus> how can i install a package (php-pear) special version (karmic instead of lucid) with aptitude or apt-get
<sithlord48> rethus: you have to manually download the packages .deb file and install it w/ dpkg
<rethus> didn't work with synaptic, or an apt-comand?
<rethus> maybe like in suse, where i can choose, which version to install
<BajK> is ATI Radeon HD5145 supported by flgrx?
<sithlord48> BajK: go look www.ati.com select the driver from the right,
<BajK> hm ok there seems to be a 5xxx category
<sogreg> james147: hey, i installed wicd yesterday and everything was fine until last night/this morning when it started happening again
<James147> sogreg: sorry, not sure what else you can do (dont know that much about wireless drivers)
<Kage> How do I change my default sound card?
<bt4> witam
<bt4> how to update kadu ??
<sogreg> james147: no worries, wicd did show me im losing connection to all networks, think maybe somethings turning the radio off? not sure yet
<James147> sogreg: could be...
<rethus> sithlord48:  works with aptitude install -t karmic <package-name>
<sithlord48> rethus: ok then ,but i have heard you should avoid aptitude useage in kubuntu since it may install differently then apt-get in some cases,
<sithlord48> sogreg: then you should prolly reinstall knetworkmanager
<sogreg> sithlord48: gave it a try, will see how the day goes. thanks again.
<sithlord48> sogreg: no problem , network issues are most annoying
<Kage> How do I change my default sound card?
<collabra> one sec...
<rethus> how can i delete the last entry of histor on shell?
<Kage> rethus: rm ~/.bash_history
<Kage> oh... last
<Kage> ummmm
<Kage> rethus: I guess... you would edit ~/.bash_history manually and remove what you don't want
<Kage> history -r     looks like it removes everything from the current shell session
 * BluesKaj wishes some good soul would write a tutorial for using /etc/network/interfaces on a wireless setup. I know that some advanced users know how to configure their wifi without NM . It can be quite complicated and frustrating if you use WPA2 (wpa supplicant ) setups.
<Kage> BluesKaj: I will if you tell me how to change my default sound card :\
<BluesKaj> Kage, have you tried changing it in the BIOS, pci or onboard in peripherals  (at least on my setup)
<Kage> BluesKaj: I want to make a USB headset my default sound card
<Kage> It seems it as a sound card
<Kage> and I got most KDE applications to use it
<Kage> but some things like flash and games are trying to use the on-board audio
<BluesKaj> Kage, yeah that's because it's using the default , not using or scanning for usb
<Kage> Hmmm Ill check the BIOS
<Kage> brb
<BluesKaj> Kage, hang on, gonna check something
<Kage> BluesKaj: I disabled the onboard audio chipset.... didn't fix the issue with flash though
<BluesKaj> Kage, you left too soon . I was about to suggest this command with your usb headset plugged in , cat /proc/asound/devices
<Kage> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/1944254
<BluesKaj> Kage, this site is old but the method indicated is fairly new, http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/09/23/setting-the-default-sound-card-usb-headset/
<BluesKaj> I'll bbl ... 15 mins
<Kage> BluesKaj: already tried that site
<Kage> bbl lunch
<olskolirc> how is maverick working out for you guys?
<NewbieInLinux> hi
<olskolirc> hello NewbieInLinux
<BajK> how can I use kivio 1.6 on KDE 4.5? I need a good program for doing float charts and dia is just bad
<NewbieInLinux> i tried to install Kubuntu 10.04.1 but when in install, in Making user progress, setup crashed
<NewbieInLinux> what is problem
<NewbieInLinux> can problem are in my disc or what?
<olskolirc> how can i create flash?
<olskolirc> any toolkit out there?
<NewbieInLinux> i dont are tried to install again kubuntu
<olskolirc> its in beta NewbieInLinux
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: try starting the Try Out Mode (not Setup but the live cd startup) and start setup from there. It crashed at me rarely but nothing bad happened, just restarted setup from there (at live cd you have a full desktop environment that does not exit when setup crashes)
<BajK> olskolirc: no, 10.04 is not.
<NewbieInLinux> yes i installed it from Live CD mode
<NewbieInLinux> and there i got that setup crash message in 10.04.1
<olskolirc> its released now? i thought the release was 10/10
<BajK> olskolirc: 10.04 -> APril 2010
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: yep, that happened at mine as well. try using normal setup
<olskolirc> oh im thinking of maverick 10.10
<BajK> olskolirc: ;)
<NewbieInLinux> so not live cd? in normal setup?
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: yep
<olskolirc> Lucid sux
<NewbieInLinux> ok but can i get langauge packs because i dont are from english
<olskolirc> problems distoring vlc video and firefox crashing
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: it installs them automatically from the internet after install
<NewbieInLinux> ok i try in sometime
<olskolirc> look in system setting NewbieInLinux
<BajK> olskolirc: then blame vlc and firefox developers, not lucid. it works fine here
<NewbieInLinux> but why it crashes in live cd?
<olskolirc> not just mine BajK
<olskolirc> i don't trust Lucid anymore
<BajK> I'll stick with 10.04 till 11.04 is out. 10.10 is worse.
<olskolirc> im on Karmic
<olskolirc> 11.04?
<BajK> olskolirc: natty narwhaöl
<NewbieInLinux> what is problem in live cd to make it crash in setup?
<BluesKaj> NewbieInLinux, try the alternate install cd, I think it's available in Finnish
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: no idea, i just didn't use that live cd anymore^^
<NewbieInLinux> so i have really to download again that alternate version
<NewbieInLinux> ?
<NewbieInLinux> damn my internet is slow
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: is there now selection for another language? there should be
<NewbieInLinux> ??
<NewbieInLinux> i dont understand
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: mom, I'll try it.
<NewbieInLinux> where is selection for other language?
<BajK> you insert the cd
<BajK> and there is that boot menu
<BajK> it should automatically ask
<NewbieInLinux> yes when i boot from CD there comes langauge select
<BajK> or press F2 to open that menu
<BluesKaj> the alternate install cd requires more attention and choices on your part but it works with difficult to recognize hardware , worked for me on my 5yr old pc
<BajK> then select your language and it goes?
<BluesKaj> NewbieInLinux, I repeat, the alternate install cd requires more attention and choices on your part but it works with difficult to recognize hardware , worked for me on my 5yr old pc
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: then select your language there? or what kind of language do you need?
<NewbieInLinux> yes i selected Suomi (Finland) and selected Kokeile Kubuntua ilman muutoksia tietokoneelle (Try kubuntu without changes to computer) then i selected in desktop Install Kubuntu 10.04.1 and i enter my names etc times and selected to format my hard disk and remove Windows and installed and in Tehdään käyttäjää (Making user) it crashed
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: again: use the default installer ;) I don't know what's broken here
<NewbieInLinux> so i take Asenna kubuntu (Install Kubuntu)? Not Live CD?
<BajK> NewbieInLinux: yes
<NewbieInLinux> ok thanks for telling that information for me i try it in sometime
<NewbieInLinux> =)
<NewbieInLinux> bye i have to go
<James147> BajK: that just uses the same installer... but without starting up a full desktop enviroment
<NewbieInLinux> So that can crashes too??
<BajK> James147: but it crashed on live cd at my pc as well but not when using the normal setup
<NewbieInLinux> but i have really to go now
<James147> weird :S
<NewbieInLinux> bye
<BajK> James147: maybe the running KDE environment interferes with the setup, whatever^^
<vianna> estou testando essa trolha rs
<BajK> but I mean, as long as they even don't get the SETUP (which is the first impression the user gets) translated properly and completely, I won't argue about a crashing setup..............
<BluesKaj> I was going to ask him how old his pc is , due to the crash ..he might need the alternate install cd which is more HW friendly then the liv e cd
<fanti> hello! i've installed kubuntu from scratch and like to have sun-java6-jdk; do i need to enabled "nonfree"-packages in sources.list or something like that?  "apt-cache search sun java jdk" doesn't find the sun java
<NewbieInLinux> hi again
<NewbieInLinux> =)
<fanti> no ideas?
<James147> fanti: you need the partner repos enabled
<James147> !partner | fanti
<ubottu> fanti: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<fanti> James147: thank you
<themyth> hi
<ubuntu> 有人？
<ubuntu> 中国人
<NewbieInLinux> hello
<NewbieInLinux> hey but are that problem it crashes in Making user in 10.04?
<NewbieInLinux> That was 10.04.1 what crashed in Making user progress. Can 10.04 work?
<NewbieInLinux> Are there anyone who talks? :D
<NewbieInLinux> ???
<NewbieInLinux> i go to sauna =) bye
<brew1brew> hey all
<brew1brew> I'm looking for some ideas.
<brew1brew> My sister updated her Kubuntu 10.04 HP computer and when she rebooted it boots through grub then at "starting up" the video goes dead and monitor gores to sleep.
<brew1brew> so no one listening?
<brew1brew> Wow, all these people logged in and not one idea?
<urgen> hehe
<urgen> it is a loosely monitored channel
<James147> brew1brew: give us some time :) most of us have other things to do ... but have you tryed booting into recovery mode?
<urgen> and if you use some other way to boot the vid and monitor are ok, right?
<NewbieInLinux> hi all
<urgen> so that may point to something like having accidentally selected a setting the card doesn't support
<NewbieInLinux> but about that crash in Making user progress in install, it is in only 10.04.1, not in 10.04?
<NewbieInLinux> I have 10.04 discs and 10.04.1 discs and 10.04.1 crashed in making user
<James147> NewbieInLinux: if 10.04 works then use that... 10.04.1 is just 10.04 with more updates (so you have less to upgrade after you install)
<NewbieInLinux> yeah i tried sometime that 10.04 and that doesnt crashed but when i tried 10.04.1 clean install and crashed
<NewbieInLinux> and sorry for my bad english :S
<James147> NewbieInLinux: then just install 10.04,
<NewbieInLinux> ok
<NewbieInLinux> but not today
<NewbieInLinux> maybe tomorrow
<NewbieInLinux> :P
<FloodBotK1> NewbieInLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brew1brew> Urgen, yes
<brew1brew> it boots on the live CD
<urgen> so not a hardware issue
<urgen> something like it is being overdriven
<urgen> needs a more gentle and polite setting
<James147> brew1brew: what graphics card do you have?
<brew1brew> It's an HP computer, my sister is remote. so I'm supporting her in the phone
<NewbieInLinux> is my pc enough good to run KDE? In live cd it was little laggy
<NewbieInLinux> ATI Radeon X1200 <-- is my graphics card
<NewbieInLinux> damn i dont have money to better so i have to use this intergrated ****
<brew1brew> but I found a post that indicated removeing quiet and splash, and adding nomodeset to grub
<brew1brew> but I can't get grub to take the edits on boot
<James147> brew1brew: hold shift during boot
<James147> to get the grub menu
<brew1brew> I can get into grub and edit it, but I can't get it to safe, or even boot once on that edit
<brew1brew> that would be save
<brew1brew> not safe
<James147> brew1brew: there should a a key you hit to boot once you ahve finished editing, cant remember what it is, but grub should tell you
<James147> brew1brew: also note that the changes you make to grub there are tempory, there is no way to save them
<brew1brew> I hit esc to enter grub kernal select, then e to edit, but once in and removing lines an adding lines I can't get it to save or even boot it
<brew1brew> James, I figured that, but I can't even get it to boot the changes once
<James147> brew1brew: what version of kubuntu?
<brew1brew> yes,  they key it says is b to boot, but that reboots and doesn't use the changes I made
<brew1brew> we are both on 10.04.1
<brew1brew> so should be on grub2
<James147> brew1brew: says crtl+x to boot here :S on the edit window
<brew1brew> so :S on the edit window?
<James147> brew1brew: yeah, make the changes and boot from the edit window
<brew1brew> ok, I'm going to go try it on my computer. brb
<brew1brew> so were in grub to I need to be? when I'm in the edit screen, cntl x doesn't do anything, neather does :S
<James147> brew1brew: what version of grub dose it say?
<greg_> control "o" write out nano?
<Nakkel> I have a freshly installed 10.04.1 and cant login. Accepts password and screen flashes and kicks me back to KDM login screen.
<Nakkel> Any relevant logs I should check out?
<James147> Nakkel: try stopping dkm and running "startx" from a vertual terminal, see if it tell you anything
<James147> kdm ^^
<brew1brew> ok, since it's 10.04.1, I assume it's grub2. so I figured out how to get to the grub mentu and manually load the kernel and boot it. so now I have to have my sister follow my instruction
<Nakkel> James147: No visible errors and X/desktop starts fine.
<Nakkel> Weird
<James147> Nakkel: and you still having problems loggin ine through kdm?
<Nakkel> Just restarted kdm to test that one...
<Nakkel> Yep
<adilalpman> hi all
<Nakkel> Still kicks out immediately
<adilalpman> i have a problem with my zte mf636 modem on kubuntu 10.04
<adilalpman> can anybody help me or advice a document=
<adilalpman> ?
<James147> Nakkel: check to see if you own all the files/folder in you home directory (including the hidden ones)
<adilalpman> i connect my modem to my kubuntu 10.04 via usb and now when i use query modem option in kppp it looks ok
<pietjephuck> Maybe this is the wrong place to ask, but is it possible to read mouse events in a script from a second mouse as a non root user?
<adilalpman> but when i try to connect it freeze after modem querying
<adilalpman> can anybody help me
<adilalpman> ?
<adilalpman> i think
<adilalpman> there is nobody can help me here
<Nakkel> James147: used chown -R user:user to my userhome and still the same.
<pietjephuck> adilalpman: can't help you
<adilalpman> what can i do and hoe can i get help?
<adilalpman> how can i get?
<James147> adilalpman: if some one know the answer to your question they will answer, unfortinatlly it seems that no one listen atm knows the answer...
<adilalpman> ok
<James147> adilalpman: you could try browsing the forums, or ask your question again in about 1/2 an hour or so to see if there is anyone new that knows
<adilalpman> ok james
<adilalpman> thnx
<adilalpman> (Y)
<Nakkel> Ah there is a kdm.log, some ibus-daemon errors there.
<James147> Nakkel: like Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.?  .. I get those with almost every kde application :)
<James147> (and IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon )...
<Nakkel> Yep, those. So not the culprit then.
<James147> Nakkel: doupt it
<James147> Nakkel: you could try asking on #kde see if they know more about it
<Nakkel> Cant even google properly as no GUI to lauch browser. Maybe links/lynx could help.
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I have my desktop (nVidia card w/ proprietary driver) hooked up to my monitor (HDMI) *and* television (component). in order for the TV to display at the proper resolution (1920x1080), I have to unplug the monitor from the desktop before X starts up. I'm guessing this could be solved by explicitly identifying each display device in my xorg.conf and stating the resolutions for each, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that. Could someone
<contrast> please point me in the right direction?
<James147> Nakkel: thourght that you can starx directly? :)
<Nakkel> Agh, yes didnt remember that thx :D
<James147> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<James147> contrast: ^^
<contrast> Thanks, James... Have you heard of the issue I'm having before?
<James147> contrast: although with nvidia, it might be easier to use "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<contrast> I'm pretty sure I tried that a good while back, didn't really yield any results... Guess I could give it another go to see if it's been fixed.
<contrast> Thanks again, James147
<pietjephuck> Is it possible to read mouse events from a second mouse as a non root user?
<pietjephuck> in a shell
<vbgunz> I installed human-theme to try and make my GTK apps look better. Human theme looks awesome. The only thing bugging me atm is human-theme tabs take on a brownish color whereas everything else seems to be colored right. Anybody know how to fix this?
<brew1brew>  James147: thanks for your help on grub, it turnted out that it was a problem with the last kernal update.
<brew1brew> I was able to get her to boot into the previous kernal with no problems.
<vbgunz> anybody know how to change the human-theme tab color? it's brown and the only color so far that doesn't stick with my color choice in KDE
<vbgunz> is the human theme based on a theme that doesn't have brown tabs? I love the widgets but the brown tabs are not cool :(
<fanti> hello! where do i find the graphics driver config in an recent kubuntu system? seems that i don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to put Kubuntu on my laptop, but I'm having some issues
<AHemlocksLie> it's a Dell Inspiron 1100
<AHemlocksLie> I put the live ISO on my flash drive and booted to it
<AHemlocksLie> everything goes great up through loading
<AHemlocksLie> the hard drive icon, tools, desktop, big K (I assume for KDE) show up
<AHemlocksLie> and once it finishes loading everything
<AHemlocksLie> I get a black screen
<AHemlocksLie> but my mouse still shows up
<FloodBotK1> AHemlocksLie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AHemlocksLie> I hit ctrl+alt+del, and the shutdown/logoff/reboot window pops up just fine, and I can use it. I hit shutdown, and the backgound pops back up, and there's a dialog box asking if I wanna stop some stuff for login. There's like 5 entries in the box, and they're all the same thing, something like "TTY: login" or something like that
<AHemlocksLie> anyone have any ideas what the issue is and what I can do to fix it?
<AHemlocksLie> are there seriously 276 other people here, all afk? xD
<anirudha> hello guys
<anirudha> my resolution is setup to 800x600 by default and set it up to 1024x768 in system settings. It reverts back to the 800x600 after every reboot. What should I do to fix it?
<James147> !resolution | anirudha
<ubottu> anirudha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Quaxir>  Does anyone have an idea what to do when Kubuntu won't let me into login screen, it jamms to that "Kubuntu" and few circles below it :S
<James147> Quaxir: try running startx from a tty after stopping kdm, see if it tells you anything intresting
<Quaxir> James147: Is recovery console any good as I can't get tty from normal boot screen?
<James147> Quaxir: o sorry :) thourght you where getting stuck after the login screen... try removing the "quite slash" from the kernal permaters in grub
<James147> splash ^^
<Quaxir> James147: about that startx, interesting thingy what I see: "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<Quaxir> but I'll check that grub out..
<Quaxir> James147: now in grub, so all I should do is to remove "quiet splash" from linux-boot?
<James147> Quaxir: yes
<Quaxir> James147: erm, how to save my edits to grub as if I press ESC it's not saved :). or just "ctrl-x" to get it boot?
<James147> Quaxir: just edit it and hit crtl+x
<James147> Quaxir: editing it is only tempory, and will only affect that boot you cannot save it at that prompt
<Quaxir> James147: ooke
<Quaxir> James147: Soo, now I'm in tty2
<James147> Quaxir: kdm did not start?
<Quaxir> nope, and when I try "stop kde" it says: "stop: Unknown job: kde"
<James147> Quaxir: try "sudo start kdm"
<anirudha> how to generate the default xorg.conf
<Quaxir> James147: oh, sry.. missread it.. it was kdm not kde :)
<Quaxir> James147: but, "start: Job is already running: kdm"
<James147> Quaxir: alt+ctrl+F7
<James147> or F8
<Quaxir> James147: With F7 it looks like it's trying to start up but nothing happens, last line is "* Checking battery state...    [OK]", which is kinda weird as it's not laptop o.O
<James147> Quaxir: and F8?
<James147> if not try "sudo restart kdm"
<James147> from one of the ttys
<Quaxir> James147: F8 does nothing
<James147> Quaxir: alt+crtl+F8 :)
<Quaxir> James147: Yeh, alt+ctrl+F8 does nothing :S
<James147> Quaxir: then try restarting kdm
<Quaxir> James147: First it goes back to that same screen (checking battery state etc.) and then back to tty2 with line: "kdm start/running, process 1858"
<James147> Quaxir: hmm, "sudo stop kdm"  then try "startx" (not as root)
<Quaxir> James147: stopping kdm seems to go fine, but startx doesn't. "Fatal server error: no screens found" and few lines below "xinit: No such file or directory (errno2): unable to connect to X server"
<James147> :S
<James147> Quaxir: what graphics card do you ahve?
<Quaxir> James147: nvidia 295GTX
<James147> Quaxir: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Quaxir> James147: Yes I do. Just wondering what an earth can cause sth like this as last time I booted from Kubuntu to Windows everything was fine and didn't even install anything on that boot :S
<James147> Quaxir: try renaming that file and then run startx again
<James147> (will cause X to auto detect the settings again)
<Quaxir> James147: Now tty2 (where I ran startx after renaming xorg.conf) spams line "No protocol specified"
<James147> Quaxir: anything on crtl+alt+F7-8 (or 9)?
<Quaxir> James147: F7=battery checking screen, F8/F9=flickers "_", nothing else. Now in tty2 it gives up and last line: "xauth: /home/quaxir/.Xauthority not writeable, changes will be ignored"
<James147> Quaxir: :D change the owner of that file to your user again (I am assuming its owned by root)
<James147> Quaxir: although that dosnt explain why kdm didnt start :S
<Quaxir> James147: hm, how I do that :D? (done it once for another folder, but don't remember command anymore)
<James147> Quaxir: chown USER:USER FILE
<Quaxir> James147: Out of ideas what's wrong =/?
<James147> Quaxir: did that not work?
<Quaxir> James147: Tried startx after chowning it and result was allmost same "No protocol specified"-spam and now instead of telling .Xauthority is not writeable it says "error in locking authority file /home/quaxir/.Xauthority"
<James147> Quaxir: whats the output of "ls -lh ~/.Xauthority"?
<Quaxir> James147: "-rw------- 1 quaxir quaxir 0 2010-09-20 00:04 /home/quaxir/.Xauthority"
<James147> Quaxir: hmm, seems to be of size 0 :S  ... try renaming it
<Quaxir> James147: and now startx?
<James147> yeah
<Quaxir> James147: yarr.. now I'm at my desktop. Resolution and screen settings are screwd however but I suppose it's because of renaming xorg.conf
<James147> Quaxir: yeah, I would logout (should take you back to a tty) and see if sudo start kdm works
<Quaxir> James147: ookey
<Quaxir> James147: starting kdm takes me to login screen
<James147> Quaxir: so all working then :)
<James147> Quaxir: just need to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to recreate the xorg.conf then "kdesudo nvidia-settings" (from a desktop) to reset up the displays
<James147> or you could try using the old xorg.conf, but I dont think that will work
<Quaxir> James147: ookey.. I'll try using that old xorg.conf as I had pretty much troubles to get it working last time :S, you might remember :D
<Quaxir> James147: seems that old xorg.conf doesn't work. So lets try with those you said
<James147> Quaxir: didnt think it would :) that what was stopping kdm from starting in the first place, the .Xauthorty was just stopping you logging in
<Quaxir> James147: Do you know how to fix this :D. When I move my "Desktop folder"-widget to 2nd screen and click FF to open it it opens to 2nd screen instead of main screen. Is there a way to make those open in main-screen?
<thecdggseries> hi
<thecdggseries> how to work tetterdeck
<thecdggseries> ?
<thecdggseries> twitterdeck
<James147> Quaxir: there is, cant remeber exactly where, but windows open on the screen that currently has focus... I remember an option to change taht but cannot remember where it was...
<James147> Quaxir: currently abusing it with focus follows mouse option :D windows open on the screen my mouse is on
<Quaxir> James147: heh, but how you do that as when I click sth my mouse is in 2nd screen :D
<James147> Quaxir: they open on the screen the mouse is in when the window is shown (so there is a small delay, enough to move my mouse).. played around with vaious options in system settings (and I think nvidia-settings) to get it to work that way :)
<thecdggseries> hi anybody use twetterdeck?
<Quaxir> James147: Should I use TwinView or that "Separate X screen"-option?
<James147> Quaxir: I use twinview, seperate X screens causes problems with moving windows from one display to the other without xarama, but enabling that causing my computer to slow down horribally
<Quaxir> James147: Ookey, I'll stick with TwinView then.
<Quaxir> James147: Which font is optimal for linux-shell btw? in windows that Courier new works fine but in Kubuntu it looks veery blurry :S
<James147> Quaxir: I am using the default in konsole "monospace"
<Quaxir> James147: That works a bit better at least..
<Quaxir> James147: What was that conky-replacement for Kubuntu? or just use conky in kubuntu aswell :S
<James147> conky?
<Quaxir> James147: little program that makes a box to the screen where it shows some system-info like CPU load, ram/network usage, free HDD-space etc
<James147> Quaxir: I would just use widgets for that :)
<James147> Quaxir: and either put them on the desktop or the dash board
<Quaxir> James147: Yh, I was wondering that but no idea which widgets would do the job :D
<Quaxir> James147: and ye it's on desktop.. not actually a window, but anyway :P
<James147> Quaxir: The ones under the "System information" catogory, "Memory Status", "CPU Monotior"... :)
<James147> they should be easy to find
<Quaxir> James147: Any idea how to get rid of that "KDE wallet"-thingy :S, never really got what it is supposed to do in the first place..
<James147> Quaxir: you can :) but then you have to remember every password for programs that use it :).... its essentally a program that stores your passwords for various programs (konqurer, knetworkmanager... and verious other programs use it)
<Quaxir> James147: hmm.. I guess I keep it :)
#kubuntu 2011-09-12
<ali_> heelo
<ali_> hello
<ali_> is their any one who can help me in recovrey of hard drive in kubuntu
<ali_> hello room
<ali_> any one here
<ali_> hello
<vbachtold> Is there a way to stream video from computer to tv using a wireless connection. I hate to boot in to Windows every time I need to do this
<dacresni> hey, is there a software update button in Muon?
<ghostcart> does anyone know where I can find cint?
<ali_> is any where here ???
<Daskreech> Maybe
<Daskreech> Is it important someone be here?
<ghostcart> well.. to answer a question?
<ali__> hello
<ali__> any one here ???
<ali__> hello
<ali__> any one here >>>
<ali__> from last 5 hours iam waiting for rep;y
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> ali__: What is the question?
<ali__> no question
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> so what reply
<ali__> my question was how to install skype ??
<Daskreech> ali__: what have you tried?
<ali__> kubuntu 11.4
<Daskreech> ali__: Most people just go to http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ and download it
<ali__> and im searching for it but i cant find it in the software center
<Daskreech> ali__: Skype doesn't allow itself to be in the software center
<Daskreech> ali__: Let me know if you need any help
<ali__> one last problem
<ali__> how to use yahoo video chat in kubuntu ??
<Daskreech> ali__: Hmm I'll have to check
<Daskreech> I used to use Kopete but somethings have changed since then
<Daskreech> And Yahoo is actually pretty good at doing that.
<Daskreech> ali__: My eventual solution was to run Windows in a Virtualbox with Yahoo. but that does take some RAM requirements
<Daskreech> I don't know if your computer would be up to it
<ali__> i have 3.4 processor and 1gb ram
<ali__> whats the soulution ??
<Daskreech> do you have a windows XP cd ?
<well_laid_lawn> dudes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<well_laid_lawn> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Daskreech> Ah of course
<Daskreech> Should be interesting to see how this will work out now that Microsoft owns Skype
<accipter> on 11.04, kickoff freezes (opened by clicking on the k button) for like 10 seconds
<well_laid_lawn> it does? it'll at least be harder to get working then
<accipter> during this time i can still run things with alt-f2
<well_laid_lawn> tried turning some effects off ?
<accipter> i disabled all effects
<accipter> but i probably need to relog for that to take effect, correct?
<Daskreech> ali__: that was for you
<ali__> i have wine but its not acess able
<Daskreech> ali__: No windows XP cd
<ali__> yes i have
<ali__> win 7
<Daskreech> Windows XP is far better for this venture :)
<ali__> buut i hate microsoft
<ali__> it means u have no solution for my problem
<well_laid_lawn> try ekiga then
<well_laid_lawn> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Daskreech> ali__: I think Kopete can do Yahoo Chat but it's a bare minimum of being able to see the person
<Daskreech> should get better but all development on it was paused to help with Telepathy
<accipter> well_laid_lawn: kickoff is the right term, correct? I am just suprised I don't see anything about the problem on google
<Daskreech> Even so if you want all the features for Yahoo Chat a seamless virtual box solution would work out the best
<ali__> whats virtual box ??? how ttto use it ??
<Daskreech> accipter: kickoff is the name of the menu. You can switch it to another one if you don't like it/it's giving problems
<well_laid_lawn> accipter: I call it kickoff. it might be your graphics or something working hard in the background
<Daskreech> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Daskreech> ali__: ^^
<Daskreech> ali__: It's a virtual computer so you can run a computer inside of your computer
<accipter> well_laid_lawn: nepomuk is indexing somethings, but the menu takes like 10 seconds to appear whereas the alt-f2 run menu has no delay
<ali__> can i get it through apt-get
<accipter> ali__: read all of the information, the package is called virtualbox-ose and you will have to have a copy of windows to install onto the virtual machine
<ali__> thanks alot
<ali__> let me learn about virtual box  details and use
<ali__> thanks
<Daskreech> ali__: you can then run windows as an application inside of Linux (and of course install any programs you want in there). It does eat up some RAM though so I would suggest WindowsXP then stripping it down to almost nothing
<jack__> hello
<jack__> im jack
<jack__> and im new here
<TheLastProject> Seems Silverlight is still a disaster =/
<TheLastProject> Won't run under Wine under any circumstance, Moonlight is as outdated as can be... =/
<madspook> hi
<chinesebird> hello
<deepesh> hello!!!
<deepesh> can anybody help me with configuring wireless devices on Kubuntu??
<deepesh> Anybody there
<deepesh> ??
<deepesh> Am new to Kubuntu.....
<deepesh> Just installed it
<deepesh> but couldnt configure my wireless modem with the system....
<valorie> deepesh: I don't know much, but this link might help:
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deepesh> thanks valorie
<deepesh> sorry i was out attending a phonecall
<valorie> np
<valorie> that's how IRC works sometimes -- with severe lags
<deepesh> oh ok
<deepesh> am just checking out the link u suggested.....
<deepesh> actually i have a wifi modem at home and I have a wifi device installed on my Desktop
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me?
<ubuntu__> i have a thumbdrive and it cannot mount.
<ubuntu__> it has data in there..
<ubuntu__> i had tried open it using windows and windows give message the drive need to format..
<ubuntu__> i mount it using ubuntu and ubuntu cannot detect it
<ubuntu__> when i using partition editor it detect my thumbdrive?
<ubuntu__> what should i do, i have important data in there..
<markit> hi, is it just me or LibreOffice tooltips are in dark background so you can really hardly read them?
<markit> any tip to fix this issue?
<markit> kubuntu 11.04 64 here
<well_laid_lawn> markit: try a different theme would be the easiest option
<markit> well_laid_lawn: but is it a bug? I would love to stick with the default theme, so people can easely recognize the installation
<well_laid_lawn> it sounds likee it might be your monitor setup if it is  with the default theme
<markit> I've this on many pc, also in a vm
<markit> I've changed from oxygen to pastik, and things have become even worse
<markit> oxygen-cold fixes
<cojack> hello guys
<cojack> package kdepimlibs is using boost cpp libs
<cojack> and is not in depends list
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<markit> btw, update topic, oneric beta1 has been released
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Beta 1 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1110-beta-1-released
<joost_> exit
<MisterX-2011> hi all!
<MisterX-2011> anybody uses samba4?
<luoshu> hi
<george_> Hello. Today I've run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and got the following: W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<george_> Any help?
<OerHeks> george_, try update once again ?
<ionite> i've purged KDE wallet but why am I prompted again and again for Kwallet passsword?
<george_> Hello OerHeks. I've already did that, several times and the issue remains.
<OerHeks> ionite, kwallet stores your passwords, now you are in manually mode, so every time you have to type it again.
<ionite> OerHeks: so what should i do?
<OerHeks> george_, are you behind a proxy ?
<OerHeks> ionite, now you know what KDE wallet is for, i suggest reinstall kde wallet ?
<ionite> OerHeks: reinstall and uninstall>
<ionite> ?
<george_> ionite: It's probably better if you install and then just disable kwallet.
<OerHeks> ionite, why did you uninstall in the first place ?
<ionite> george_: why so? why can't i purge it @ terminal completely?
<ionite> OerHeks: it's useless.
<ionite> OerHeks: done. thanks.
<george_> OerHeks: I'm connect to a router, wich I can't configure. Besides, this is the very first time this happens, I've been updating with no trouble so far.
<ionite> george_: done. thanks.
<OerHeks> ionite, oke, have fun.
<OerHeks> george_, i am not sure what to do now to fix this :(
<george_> OerHeks: Oh, ok.... thanks for you time. Guess I'll check again later..
<James147> george_: what does the error actually say?
<OerHeks> george_, maybe this page is any help > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<OerHeks> James147, bad hash > W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<george_> James147: It says: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages Hash Sum mismatch
<george_> OerHeks::)
<James147> george_: try changing your mirrors and/or running sudo apt-get clean
<OerHeks> yes alt-get clean is one of the answers on that page :-)
<george_> OerHeks and James147: I'm trying method one as depicted on that page...
<OerHeks> george_, let us know if it solves the problem.
<george_> OerHeks and James147: It worked. Thank you both for your help!
<george_> OerHeks and James147: Now I wonder why that happened in the first place...
<OerHeks> sometimes one bit goes wrong.
<OerHeks> george_, as last test, you could test your ram with the live cd, if this happenes again.
<george_> OerHeks: Whoa, test my ram? Hum... it seems to be something serious...
<OerHeks> george_, only if this occures again, i wouldn't worry about a one time failure
<george_> OerHeks: Hum.... Ok, I guess. Well, I've to go now. Thanks again. Good bye.
<OerHeks> have fun
<TheLastProject> I lost the "Send to Kopete" feature in KSnapShot after uninstalling and later reinstalling Kopete, does anybody have a clue how to get it back?
<genii-around> TheLastProject: Is kipi-plugins installed?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has anybody succesfully transfered a big multilevel tree of folders and its' contents (emails) from kmail to evolution through an automated process/script?
<TheLastProject> That did the trick, thank you genii-around!
<genii-around> TheLastProject: You're welcome
<draik> Hello all.
<draik> I was formatting a drive (resizing partition) and it auto-rebooted itself. The partitioning was not done. I think there may be some data loss. Is there a way to get the drive back to know its format? The partition (NTFS) is currently unknown, per KDE Partition Manager.
<winut> hi
<winut> you could try using testdisk to identify the original partition. however, you are guaranteed to have some kind of data loss i would imagine
<winut> i have done something similar myself before, accidentally triggering a resizing process on the wrong partition that would have taken about about 3 days to process! decided to cancel it and got the original partition back with testdisk but with some data loss
<winut> my guess it thats it caches some data in the process
<draik> winut: Where can I get testdisk?
<winut> testdisk is available on gparted live and most live cd's and dvd's or you can run it form another pc on to the disk
<winut> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<winut> tbh, this has saved my balls a couple of times already, much bette rthasn
<winut> trying to recover files individually with no respect to the original mft
<winut> lucky you used ntfs, it has the mft at the beginning and also partway through the disk there is a backup also (master file table)
<draik> Thank you, winut. I wasn't finding it on the LiveCD. I'll update on the liveCD and get testdisk
<draik> Hmmm... not finding it with the repos on the LiveCD.
<winut> when you have got the partition back, you probably want to run chkdsk to fix any unreferenced files etc. thats gonna take a while tho!
<winut> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<winut> sorry, try this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<winut> also have a look at this before you get started -> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples
<CoJaBo> Nvidia driver is "activated, but not in use", how do I fix this?
<winut> draik, you also want to find out why your system auto rebooted!
<winut> it might not be wise to do this process on the same machine for that reason
<winut> maybe you have a memory or power supply, hw type issue?
<draik> It's a laptop
<draik> Lenovo
<winut> otherwise you could ruin your chance of recovery
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, do your desktop effects work ok ? if so just ignore that statement about the driver it's aknown bug.,
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Everything that attempts to use 3d crashes. Settings for using the second monitor do not work.
<winut> driak, doesn't matter about the brand, all pc can fail!
<draik> Very true
<winut> maybe you could do the recovery process by plugging the hard drive of the laptop into another machine.
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, give us an example of 3D attempts
<James147> CoJaBo: have you restarted (X) since you installed the drivers?
<winut> i would run memory test on live cd on your laptop
<winut> draik: before you consider doing anything, and make sure your laptop is also plugged into the mains! also check temperatures, maybe its overheating
<winut> if thats the only pc you have
<BluesKaj> also CoJaBo , after installing the recommended driver did you do , sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<draik> Thanks for the help, winut
<winut> no problem, let me know how you get on and if you have further questions :-)
<draik> I shall. Thanks. o7
<Adolf666> hai mars la cacat
<TheLastProject> Good to see instant bans on such "funny people"
<winut> what did he say?
<TheLastProject> It's the nickname
<TheLastProject> No clue what he said
<winut> :-)
<TheLastProject> Well, anyway, g2g
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: Got it working now, but Compiz still doesnt run
<CoJaBo> More importantly, can anyone tell me why I cant run downloaded executables? http://pastebin.com/MFgwMu3k
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, if you have desktop effects working then compiz is basically redundant , IMO ...desktop effects requires 3D and DR...if compiz doesn't run then blame compiz
<tsimpson> CoJaBo: are you on a 64bit system trying to run a 32bit executable? (or the other way round)
<CoJaBo> tsimpson: Yeh, assumed it would be the correct version. Why is the error so styupid tho? Also, how do I install 64bit Firefox 3.6
<tsimpson> CoJaBo: the error is dumb because that's just what the operating system reports back. and I think you need to compile firefox yourself to get the 64bit version
<CoJaBo> :/
<CoJaBo> what is the key combo to switch desktops?
<Pici> Usually ctrl+al+left/right
<Pici> CoJaBo: ^
<CoJaBo> hm, isn't working :/
<CoJaBo>  ok, so normally, ctrl alt f1 drops to a terminal. why does this not work?
<CoJaBo> f2 shows blinking cursor, f7 the x display, all others are blank
<BarkingFish> hi guys - I need to ask a favour if anyone can help.  I need someone who has used the startup disk creator to give me a hand.  I want to kill my old mandriva system (currently on my external 500GB HDD) and use the startup disk to create a bootable kubuntu partition at the start of the disk.
<BarkingFish> I can't get this working though, since the startup creator keeps asking if I want to erase the entire disk, which I don't since it's got about 1.9 million MP3s on it, and I don't want to lose them.
<BarkingFish> Anyone know if I can use the startup disk creator to simply erase 1 partition of the disk only, i.e the root partition, and transfer the burned ISO into there instead?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, startup disk ? do you mean live cd?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, I have no idea.
<BarkingFish> What I have is an ISO of Kubuntu - I want to burn the ISO to a USB disk, so that I can move kubuntu to my old machine which currently has mandriva on it, but has no CD or DVD drive
<BarkingFish> I want it so that when I switch the machine on, the system will boot the Kubuntu startup and allow me to install it to my PC, so I can carry on working while I don't have my laptop
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, so you want to boot the USB stick with kubuntu iso on it ... firstly if that's the case you need to find a method for the BIOS to boot the USB stick as first in the boot sequence ...there's a methos , but can't recall the name
<BarkingFish> BIOS will already boot from USB, it does that now with the old OS which is on it
<BarkingFish> My disk currently has mandriva on it, which I want to nuke.  I want to clear the mandriva root partition and put the contents of the ISO there instead, bootable so I can install to the machine
<genii-around> BarkingFish: So if I understand correctly: You have an external 500Gb hd (NOT USB STICK) currently with full mandriva install, which you want to convert to kubuntu, then plug into another computer and run from that also, but your mp3s are on this external drive as well?
<BarkingFish> genii-around, sort of.  I'll show you the layout.
<genii-around> The startup disk creator is not the proper tool for what you are doing
<BarkingFish> root is /dev/sdb1 - 30GB  - /home is /dev/sdb5 - 50GB  and the space for my remaining stuff is in /misc which amounts to 410.3GB
<BarkingFish> genii-around, so what is the proper tool for what I am doing?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: The current root is what fs? ext2/3/4?
<BarkingFish> current root is ext2
<BarkingFish> the home partition is ext2 also
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Your music is already in /home ?
<BarkingFish> no, my music is in an NTFS partition at the end of the drive, the /misc one I mentioned, /dev/sdb6
<BarkingFish> i have lots of spare space in the pc, so all the music will get moved along with everything else onto a 320GB fixed into the PC, and I'll turn /dev/sdb6 back into ext3 or ext4
<genii-around> BarkingFish: If you just do an actual install of (K)ubuntu to the external drive and use same layout as before with your mandrive without formatting /home or sdb6 then all that will happen is that it will now be Ubuntu and not Mandriva
<BarkingFish> right, so I don't need to clear the home partition?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I'm not sure what UID Mandriva gives first user by default, might not be 1000 like Debian/Ubuntu
<BarkingFish> Normally it's UID 500
<BarkingFish> or 501, can't recall which
<genii-around> Worst case there you chown -R /home/oldusername/1000:1000
<genii-around> Or just leave old username, make new username then migrate your stuff
<BarkingFish> right, so how do I install the ISO onto the USB disk then?  It's already plugged into my laptop.  I apologise if I sound thick, I've never strayed into this territory before :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: You have no CD?
 * BluesKaj waits with anticpation...new to me as well
<BarkingFish> no, I have the ISO on my laptop.
<BarkingFish> this is why I was going with the startup disk creator
<BarkingFish> if there's an easier way to do it, please let me know :)
<BarkingFish> brb
<jimmy51_> i have a qt based application that has a high chance of crashing when i launch it from within a bash script.  if i launch it from a terminal window it works.  what could cause that?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: If you have a spare usb stick that is 1Gb or larger, use the Startup Disk creator onto that, boot to that device, from where you can then install to either your external hard drive or the internal hard drive, etc
<BarkingFish> I don't have any USB sticks at all, sorry.
 * genii-around sips his coffee and thinks about debootstrap from chroot
<jimmy51_> i have a qt based application that has a high chance of crashing when i launch it from within a bash script. if i launch it from a terminal window it works. what could cause that?
<jimmy51_> ah... sorry.  tried to paste something else
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Apologies on lag, my boss came down for an extended chat
<BarkingFish> no problem
<genii-around> BarkingFish: What bootloader does your mandriva use?
<BarkingFish> grub
<BarkingFish> graphic version, i think
 * jimmy51_ is going crazy
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Can you pastebin fdisk -l  results please?
<BarkingFish> sure
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, genii-around
<BarkingFish> I'm in 3 or 4 places at once doing tech support :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/687825/
<BluesKaj> bbll..errands
<BarkingFish> ok, see ya in a bit BluesKaj
<winut> blueskaj, adding ppa's to synaptic causes them to error on missing gpg key on refresh. i remove them close repositories, open repositories add them again refresh then it adds the ppa ok, any idea whats going wrong? thanks
<genii-around> BarkingFish: What is in sdb7 ?
<BarkingFish> sdb 7 is one of my old home partitions I think.
<genii-around> BarkingFish: If nothing important there, you can do Instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Live_CD using the grub2 method and probably (hd0,6)
<genii-around> Sorry (hd1,6)
<BarkingFish> there's nothing important there now, I've just copied it all to the /misc partition
<BarkingFish> you can see though I have a bootable partition on /dev/sdb already, could I put it there?
<spence> hi
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Any partition you can spare :)
<BarkingFish> ok, will do
<jbern> I have a question about  "safely" removing a USB device?
<spence> what about it?
<BarkingFish> genii-around, /dev/sdb7 has been deleted - I can create a new partition in that space, so I'll get going now.  If I have any problems I'll come back to you :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I'll be here on and off for the next 2 hours
<jbern> Basically I have a device that mounts a file system
<BarkingFish> ok, depends on how fast I can get this done, genii-around :)
<BarkingFish> see you soon
<jbern> when I unmount the filesystem via dolphin the device does not recognize that it has been unmounted
<jbern> and I need to use the udisk or eject on the commandline to get the device to recognize this
<jbern> is this standard or a bug?
<spence> @jbern: have u run dolphin in the terminal to see the error?
<jbern> no
<spence> in terminal, just type "dolphin"
<spence> and try unmounting it
<spence> and see what pops up in the terminal
<jbern> I will try that.  Dolphin does unmount the device (and if you run mount on the commandline it is not there) the issue is that the device itself doesn't know it is unmounted
<spence> right as u click it
<spence> that's strange
<jbern> only after you use udisk or eject does the device know it is unmounted
<winut> does wine work on kubuntu 11.10? thanks
<jbern> the USB device is a HP touchpad if it matters
<spence> winut: yes
<winut> what grahics driver do you use?
<winut> experimental or commerical?
<winut> we are using the experimental driver atm
<winut> on nvidia 7300
<spence> I'm guessing I'm using experimental, didn't change anything after installation
<winut> what card do you have?
<spence> using onboard graphics from the i3 550 Clarksdale
<winut> did you wine via ppa?
<spence> with TH55 BioStar
<spence> I dont have wine atm
<spence> but I know it works with Kubuntu as well as Ubuntu
<winut> on 11.10?
<spence> oh for some reason thought u said 10.109
<spence> 10.10*
<spence> I'm not familiar with the changes between 11.04 and 11.10
<spence> it's not stable, so go figure if it works for u or not
<spence> have u tried it?
<spence> winut: is your configuration x64 or x86
<spence> ?
<winut> x64
<spence> hm
<OerHeks> wimut what is your problem with wine ?
<BarkingFish> genii-around, right, I've carried out the instructions in accordance with the page you directed me to.  I'm now going to *attempt* to get this working on my other machine. I'll be gone about an hour or so.
<BarkingFish> see you later, I'm gonna drop now since I need power sockets for my other pc
<genii-around> OK
<BarkingFish> bbfn, and thanks
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<skulda> levae
<teemperor> how can i change the appereance of buttons etc. in kubuntu?
<genii-around> teemperor: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html#sect-appearance
<teemperor> thx :)
<B4ckBOne> Im trying to change video.driver for kaffeine in xine-config to vdpau, but it always overwrites with auto. What could i be doing wrong?
<B4ckBOne> Anny assistance would be greatly appreciated :-)
<B4ckBOne> hmm maybe everyone is at sleep right now
<linux-beginner-h> can I import my kmail1 message to kmail2 using kmailcvt?
<linux-beginner-h> has somebody tested this sucessfully?
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne, ..why xine ?
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: because of vdpau support
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: i need it to watch hd channels from my dvb-s2 card
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: cant get it to actualy use vdpau :-/
<BluesKaj> mythtv?
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: i like kaffeine :-)
<B4ckBOne> and were in the K ubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> whynot VLC ,, I don't have an hdtv tuner but I watch hidef content without any issues
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: what type of processor u have?
<B4ckBOne> im running on an atom intel .. ant its at its limits
<BluesKaj> graphics is nvidia 8400gs , cpu isamd dual core "plain jane"
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: do you know how to get kaffeine to use vdpau?
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj:  i realy need to get this fixed :-/
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj:  you can check if your engine is able to use xine by issuing the command: "xine --help"
<B4ckBOne> look for vdpau
<BluesKaj> I guess I could fool around with it , but I havent tried since VLC does the job, b4
<B4ckBOne> its video rendering on the graphics adapter instead of the cpu
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: with me it does not!
<B4ckBOne> i know that kaffeine is able to use vdpau, but i cant get it to do so
<BluesKaj> I don't have xine installed , never found it stable ... bbiab ...got food on the barbie
<B4ckBOne> cu BluesKaj
<genii-around> B4ckBOne: Your graphics card is NVidia?
<B4ckBOne> genii-around: yes
<B4ckBOne> nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1)
<genii-around> B4ckBOne: You installed the vdpau driver for it from Additional Drivers ?
<B4ckBOne> genii-around: vdpau is available in xine
<B4ckBOne> genii-around: i used libxine2 from yavdr ppa
<B4ckBOne> genii-around: and nvidia-vdpau etc
<B4ckBOne> i   nvidia-185-libvdpau
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card B4ckBOne ?
<B4ckBOne> geeforce 210
<genii-around> B4ckBOne: What says result of: lspci -nn| grep VGA
<B4ckBOne> genii-around: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:1040] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne, according to the nvidia site the geforce 210 should be running the 256.53 driver
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: nvidia-current is installed, which should give me the newest
<B4ckBOne> actualy it is /nvidia-current_280.13-0yavdr0~natty_i386.deb)
<B4ckBOne> and it has got:                                    - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<B4ckBOne> so ther is vdpau in it
<B4ckBOne> and also xine shows me vdpau is available
<B4ckBOne> the issue is that when i configure kaffeine 1.2.2 to use vdpau, by editing ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config  -> to use vdpau by adding: video.driver:vdpau
<B4ckBOne> it always reverts it to auto and comments the line out, when i start and stop kaffeine.
<B4ckBOne> which is strange to me :-/
<B4ckBOne> genii-around: any suggestions
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-185-libvdpau may not be the correct version for the nvidia-current driver , but I don't use xine so , who knows
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: uninstalled .. no change ..
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: i think it was just an orphan
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: nvidia-current provides all thats needed
<B4ckBOne> cd /etc/X11/
<B4ckBOne> ls
<B4ckBOne> oups :-)
<B4ckBOne> it sucks :-/
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne, well, you could try  a different player
<B4ckBOne> with dvb-s hd channels?
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: you got any experience with dvb-s ?
<BluesKaj> i just have an elcheapo usb tvtuner that never worked very well unless I used mplayer amd mencoder to record the analog video and audio,from my pvr ...the quality wasn't the best but it was watchable
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne,^
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: kk, i have a fully featured dvb-s2 card which i want to use at my livingromm linux server, which is connected to a 50" flat screen.
<B4ckBOne> We use it to watch normal tv in non HD mode since about a year and it works
<B4ckBOne> but it bothers me that HD channels do not work, and i cant get it to work either
<B4ckBOne> also im not the guy to give up ^^ --> Problem :-D
<BluesKaj> was considering the hauppage hd dvr 1219 for the media server pc , but we lready use an hdpvr in the system
<B4ckBOne> which os are you using.. or is it some pre installed firmware type thingy?
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne, on the media server pc oneiric , nothing fancy just vlc as a player ...we switch between the sat/pvr and the pc for media
<BluesKaj> this 42" panasonic serves as a monitor for the media server pc and regular hdtv and ntsc analog feeds off the dish
<B4ckBOne> so you realy use vlc to watch tv on that ? Does it have a graphics accelerator?
<B4ckBOne> Maybe ill just upgrade to a core i7 .. money is not the problem ^^
<BluesKaj> no I don't use vlc for tv feeds , it's for movies i have on the pc
<B4ckBOne> so do you actualy watch tv using that pc's monitor?
<BluesKaj> it's a regular plasma tv ,  hdmi in from the graphics card on the pc ..there's no tv tuner being used on the pc itself
<BluesKaj> tv is from a sat/dish/pvr , a totally separate connection
<B4ckBOne> just found this nifty vdpau check tool and it reports good rates to me
<B4ckBOne> so vdpau is available
<B4ckBOne> MPEG DECODING (1920x1080): 135 frames/s
<B4ckBOne> that should be sufficient :-D
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne, well that seems fine to me :)
<B4ckBOne> http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133465
<B4ckBOne> thats the tool
<B4ckBOne> you havet to compile first though
<B4ckBOne> qmake .. make ...
<B4ckBOne> oh and my graphics adapter is a geeforce 520 .. not 210
<BluesKaj> ok , no wonder I was a bit confused :)
<BluesKaj> have you considered mythtv ?
<B4ckBOne> dont have experience in setting it up .. .configuring channels and stuff
<B4ckBOne> also mythtv is gnome based .. were in kubuntu channel here :-)
<BluesKaj>  I hear it's a bit of a chore ...then there's xbmc which I tried for a while but it has too many menus and layers for my liking, but it works really well with hdtv tuners from what the ppl at thier chat have said
<B4ckBOne> BluesKaj: i would prefer an application that runs well in a window. Like kaffeine does
<B4ckBOne> you can put it in minimal mode without window decorations and browse the web on the side or skype around ....
<BluesKaj> B4ckBOne, well, i don't mind a few gtk based apps here and there
<BluesKaj> ok, I have BBQ duties to attend to ... good luck
<B4ckBOne> ok ;-) cu
<sluckxz> haven't used kubuntu in several years.  just got it installed and just wanted to say its looking great.
<BarkingFish> genii-around, you still about please?
<BarkingFish> The entire install of kubuntu has gone through, but now I have a major problem. And I mean major.
<BarkingFish> I'm running the updates through kpackagekit, and my video drivers were due in for an update.  Unfortunately, as the video drivers have gone through update, my monitor has dropped into standby and won't come out.
<BarkingFish> drat. I just noticed genii-around is away.  Anyone else about who is able to help me please?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I was just about to turn off computer and go home. Did you try changing console with ctrl-alt-f1 or so?
<BarkingFish> yep, nothing's working.  The screen is blank.  Is it worth a reboot?
<genii-around> Is the hd activity silent for a while now?
<BarkingFish> the hd shut up about 30 seconds ago, I assume the updates have finished
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I'd probably chance reboot. First by ctrl-alt-del if keys still responding, if they aren't then I guess bite the bullet and use the switch...
<BarkingFish> ok, let's see how we go.  It's looking good so far, it was until the screen blanked :)
<BarkingFish> sudo reboot
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I do need to go home in the next 10-15 minutes but I can stay a little while.
<BarkingFish> sorry, mixing up my keyboards now :)
<BarkingFish> ok, rebooting now by the sound of it
<BarkingFish> thanks genii-around - will you be on later from home?
<BarkingFish> I do have one other problem, I seriously need to update GRUB.  It's got about 90 entries at the moment, and most are mandriva 2010.2 leftovers it's detected
<giantpune> is there a nfs tool with a gui floating around the repos for kubuntu 11.04?  i found the instructions for doing it via terminal and editing config files, but was hoping for a fancy gui
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Probably not, I spent 8-9 hours dealing with computers already today. I am online from work every weekday however
<BarkingFish> ok then, no problem.
<BarkingFish> yes! We have a display :)
<genii-around> Cool
<BarkingFish> I guess updating the video driver musta knocked out the monitor
<BarkingFish> It's all up and live now.  Only other thing is the grub, and then I can get cracking on the other machine :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Perhaps, but sounds odd. Might be some other issue where it can't get back from power saving or dpms or something. Anyhow, possibly i'll see you tomorrow!
<BarkingFish> ok then, no problem - I'll see you tomorrow.
<BarkingFish> Take care, have a good night, I'm swapping onto the main machine now :) Wish me luck!
<BarkingFish> bbfn
<hidensoft> hi all
<janet2104> anyone know how to set pwd with ark application, compressing a files?
<SubCool> could someone assist me with a grub issue..
<hidensoft> any body know how i can configure switch keyboard layout shortcut ?
<SubCool> I have a box with a Kubuntu and Win7, i somehow fritz the grub. I was following a guide, sudo grub - something (hd0,0) -- setup (hd0) - i receive an error.
<hidensoft> SubCool: what error ?
<SubCool> cannot mount selected partition
<SubCool> hidensoft,
<SubCool> anyone grub?
<shane2peru> SubCool: that don't sound good, the guide you were following is old, and the grub you have is more than likely grub2.
<shane2peru> I don't know enough about grub2, SubCool, but you need to search for update grub2 and that should give you what you need
<shane2peru> what Kubuntu are you running.
<SubCool> 11.04
<shane2peru> ok, then, I'm about 99% sure you are running the later Grub2
<shane2peru> SubCool: this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<shane2peru> Or this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  should give you what you need
<shane2peru> SubCool:  ^^^
<SubCool> already there- thanks!
<shane2peru> no prob
<BarkingFish> Can someone remind me please how to get firefox 4 back on kubuntu please?  I know I could do 5 from the pool, I want the earlier one.
<SubCool> im really getting my butt kicked with this.
<SubCool> bootrepair keeps telling me to use it in a 64bit environment
<ubuntu__> could someone help me with this grub- its killing me..
#kubuntu 2011-09-13
<majtophat> I am running kubuntu 11.10 beta1 and for some reason i cannot log off
<majtophat> whenever I do something crashes and it just stops on a black screen
<winut> fixed: installed user is not member of audio group = wine fails to load -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627558 added user to audio group in computer / system settings / user accounts on kubuntu
<ubuntu__> this grub thing is pissing me off..
<winut> why?
<ubuntu__> i cant fix it
<ubuntu__> i lost my grub, now its going nuts..
<ubuntu__> im stuck at a grub rescue prompt.. with NO commands..
<winut> reinstall grub?
<pune> you can boot a liveCD, chroot to your hard drive, and fix grub
<ubuntu__> winut, w.e.
<ubuntu__> pune, i have been liveCD'd into this for a LONG time
<anonop05> anyone, i need help with an old kde bug. when i log out of kde, black screen with only cursor showing.
<ubuntu__> i tried using that grub-repair, but it complains about a 64bit system
<ubuntu__> im going in circles here.
<winut> do you have a 64bit live dvd?
<ubuntu__> winut, no-
<winut> if not, i suggest you download one
<ubuntu__> the system is a 32bit system
<winut> ok, understood
<winut> might be worth a try tho
<pune> yeah,  i wolud use the same architecture/distro/ect for the liveCD as what is on your system
<ubuntu__> nope
<ubuntu__> winut, i've tried to boot this computer with a 64bitliveUSB.
<ubuntu__> it doesnt work
<winut> so its not 64bit then
<winut> ?
<ubuntu__> correct.
<winut> :-)
<winut> do you need to repair the harddrive, was it corrupted?
<ubuntu__> no- i had like 5 partitions, deleted one.. which appearently the grub was on. IDK y it was there..
<ubuntu__> so- i have Win7, and Kubuntu on the 500gb drive, but i cant get it to boot
<ubuntu__> when it boots, it says: Error: no such partition. grub rescue>
<pune> install grub to one of those, then tell your bios to boot off tht hard rdive
<ubuntu__> so i know i simply have to fix, reinstall.. w.e.- but.. AHHHHHHHHHh
<ubuntu__> there is only one HD, it is booting off the ONLY HDD in the system,
<ubuntu__> Its a grub issue- and i dont know grub
<winut> can you reinstall grub from the install disk? maybe by text mode?
<winut> can anyone chime on this?
<Kimlaroux> winut, what's the problem, not booting?
<winut> its for: ubuntu__:
<winut> he deleted his grub partition
<Kimlaroux> uh... a grub partition... it's more trouble than anything
<pune> im playing with this kubunu startup disk creator.  it will only let me select 4.0GB for free space to store documents and stuff.  is there any way to bumb that up?
<pune> also, i see it is wanting to use /dev/sdX1.  so it will use a partition?  can i just make 2 partitions on the drive and let it use 1 of them for the startup disk?
<valorie> pune, maybe try MultiSystem instead?
<valorie> I've had the best luck with that
<valorie> for persistence
<pune> is it in the repos?
<valorie> no, it's a script
<valorie> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<valorie> what's especially nice is that for testing, etc. you can have the betas, or dailies, or whatever
<valorie> very nifty script
<pune> where do the distros save their data and settings to when you run them?
<valorie> also http://www.linuxtoday.com/news/2011041600241OPSW
<valorie> that I'm not sure
<pune> hmm.  i see that the ubuntu startup disk creator made the entire partition 1 huge FAT32 filesystem.  i guess that would exploit the 4.0GB limit for storage.  it must be putting them all inside 1 container file in the filesystem
<valorie> but i've been using it successfully for over 6 months
<pune> explain^
<valorie> let's see if ubottu knows
<valorie> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<valorie> wow
<valorie> underwhelming
<valorie> pictures here: http://www.rwdubsreviews.com/2011/04/multisystem-live-usb-multiboot.html
<pune> wow.  i feel like an idiot now.  all these years ive been using a live CD.  this live usb thing is already 1000x better
<pune> kudos to whoever invented this thing
<ssfdre38> what is the default sda is for kubuntu?
<ssfdre38> is it sda4?
<pune> im not too fond of the 4GB limit to save data.  but its still better than the 0GB you get with a liveCD
<shane2peru> does anyone know how I can see and control my desktop from another computer on my LAN?  I know there are programs that exist for this, but I don't have a clue about them.
<ssfdre38> teaeviewer
<ssfdre38> teamviewer*
<shane2peru> ssfdre38: is it pretty easy to use and setup?
<pune> krdc and krfb
<pune> one of them is the server and one of them is the client
<pune> they both have a noob-friendly GUI
<shane2peru> teamviewer seems to be a windows app, thanks pune
<pune> teamviewer runs on linux
<ssfdre38> i have it installed already im just wondering cause im installing another distro and i have 2 partitons and i dont want to delete kubuntu
<shane2peru> under wine?
<pune> no, natively
<ssfdre38> you can get the .deb pkg of teamviewer
<pune> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<shane2peru> ohh, ok
<pune> but i still reccommend krdc and krfb
<shane2peru> now, which would probably be easier?  krdc, and krfb
<pune> if you are using wireless, you want to use medium setting.  high resolution lags a little bit
<pune> if both computers are connected to ethernet, you can use the high res settings
<shane2peru> ok, thanks pune
<shane2peru> krdc is the client
<pune> the only issue ive had with them is when sharing from a computer with 2 monitors and 1 huge desktop.  it tries to share the entire desktop with the other computer.  so when i do it on my laptop, its a bit odd trying to manage 2 desktops on the 1 screen
<shane2peru> pune: glad you mentioned that!  That is my exact setup
<shane2peru> I didn't even think of that.
<pune> if you have the dual monitor setup to use separate x-servers, then you dont get the issue
<shane2peru> I do a lot of ssh, and even ssh -X but, sometimes that doesn't do it all.
<shane2peru> hmm, I'm not sure how I have it setup, one desktop, across two screens
<pune> if you can drag a window from one of them to the other, its the same x-server
<shane2peru> right, I can do that.
<pune> different x-servers gives you different task bars and a clock and widgets and everything on each screen
<ssfdre38> what is the command to see what the current partition is?
<shane2peru> ssfdre38: sudo fdisk -l
<shane2peru> ssfdre38: oh, wait, that shows you all the partitions
<pune> also, i like the server that comes with ubuntu a little bit better than krfb
<shane2peru> ssfdre38: and then mount will show you what is mounted where.
<ssfdre38> im just trying to figure out my current partition
<shane2peru> if you know what it is mounted under (the location or name) then:  mount
<pune> it runs more in the background all the time.  krfb is more like a 1 time at a time thing.  it doesnt start and run in the background
<ssfdre38> i found it im just trying find out to install Fedora as a second OS for testing
<shane2peru> pune, what server?
<pune> im not sure,  i think it was already installed in ubuntu 10.04.  i might have gotten it from the repos
<shane2peru> and you can see your desktop without the krdc?
<pune> i have to use krdc ( or some other client ).  but i dont have to manually start the server
<pune> if you use krfb, you have to manually start it up in order for clients to connect
<shane2peru> sometimes I have apps running on my desktop, say like tomboy, and I don't want to tinker around with ssh, and copy stuff I just want to look at my desktop, click on the icon by the clock, and run that app that is already running on my desktop and see a note or something
<shane2peru> Oooh, I see, I thought they were one and the same program, server, and client type deal
<shane2peru> like openssh server and client
<pune> this is the server i used on ubuntu
<pune> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<shane2peru> ahh, a link!  Thanks!!! ;)
<pune> then, while that is running on the ubuntu computer, i fired up krdc on my laptop and i can control my desktop
<shane2peru> hmm, that is vnc, I think I tinkered with that before when I used Gnome
<winut> any idea how to fix sampling rate issues on amarok? thanks
<winut> im using 11.10 with kxstudio main ppa for jack 2
<winut> some stations play to fast, like twice the speed! lol
<winut> chipmunk chat shows :-)
<winut> what is the default phonon backend in kubuntu 11.10?
<winut> im not at the machine atm
<axdsan> Whats the irc address of normal Mibbit Connection? like if I go to mibbit and want to directly connect to a chanlle
<axdsan> channel*
<axdsan> there you don't have to put like .. irc.mibbit.com port blabalabl
<axdsan> you go there and put achannel and it connects  I would like to get that address
<SIR_Taco> axdsan: not sure what you're asking
<valorie> axdsan: you might look at the mibbit website
<valorie> not sure why you think we would know that?
<valorie> it has nothing to do with Kubuntu support
<SIR_Taco> axdsan: the reson you don't have to connect using: irc.something.whatever on mibbit is because they have done that for you. They give you a list of "supported" irc networks, and off you go... you just select it from a list
<SIR_Taco> Looks like they have about 30... I can assure you there are many many more than 30 irc networks out there
<axdsan> #puertorico
<SIR_Taco> axdsan: type "/join #puertorico"
<SIR_Taco> or just "/j #puertorico"
<Roey> hola folks
<Roey> I had pasted this to #alsa and then realized I should have asked here instead:
<Roey> <Roey> hey why might mpg123 sound fine but mplayer and amarok sound distorted??
<Roey> <Roey> like, quantized
<Roey> <Roey> I tried 'sudo alsa reload'
<FloodBotK2> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> to no avail.
<Roey> oh.
<Roey> I did killall pulseaudio and now sound works again.
<Roey> grrrrr pulseaudio!!
<SIR_Taco> so, you have it working then?
<Roey> yes indeed
<ssfdre38> how can i get a partition off the system?
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: you want to merge partitions?
<ssfdre38> well i want to delete it but its not allowing me to
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: how are you trying to delete it?
<ssfdre38> Disk Utility
<SIR_Taco> ok... what kind of partition?
<ssfdre38> LVM2
<SIR_Taco> have you backed up the information on the partitions you don't wish to remove?
<ssfdre38> its empty
<SIR_Taco> all the partitions on the disk(s) are empty?
<ssfdre38> yea
<ssfdre38> well i was trying to install Fedora on its own partition
<SIR_Taco> have you tried cfdisk?
<ssfdre38> dont really know how to use it
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: it's not too complex... but if you have physical access to the machine, you could make a Gparted liveCD and just boot from the disc, and change the partitions that way (it's all GUI driven)
<diogo> ola boa noite
<ssfdre38> well its all on my thumb drive
<ssfdre38> well the installer for Kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: so you're trying to remove the installer for Kubuntu off your thumb drive?
<SubCool> can someone help me with grub
<ssfdre38> no a partition off my main drive called LVM2
<SubCool> lvm2? - VMWARE!!
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: ok... please try to explain what you're trying to do exactly
<ssfdre38> i want to delete the second partition lvm2 off my drive to get the space back
<SubCool> I ahve a 500gb drive, split up a into WIn7, Kubuntu, and an old version of Kubuntu for which i delted the partition. It appears that partition held the grub information i need to boot. Can someone help me fix it?
<SubCool> ssfdre38, gparted the partition and delete it. How are you goign to merge the remaining space? Extend an active partition?
<ssfdre38> yea
<ssfdre38> i was trying to install Fedora on my computer as a second OS to test it
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: the easy way, is get the Gparted CD, or you can use the KDE Partition manager if you have it installed, format the partition, and resize if needed... just be warry that it could mess up the drive
<ssfdre38> i already backed up my home dir
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: both options are graphical, so you can see what you're doing, but I suggest checking and double checking to make sure you're not removing a partition you need
<ssfdre38> i made sure
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, thanks, tried that one already
<ssfdre38> SubCool, why not just reformat that virus i mean windows
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: do you know what harddrive and which partition your boot directory is on? (ie your linux partition)
<SubCool> its my moms computer, and- um. SIR_Taco i thought i did, but everything seems to be really screweed up. still waiting on the system to boot..
<SIR_Taco> the reason I ask is because of the commands on that page.... if your linux partition is the 1st drive and the 1st parition then (hd0,0) is right... if it's first drive and 2nd partition it would be (hd0,1), etc.
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, ya- i ran into that major is.. running GRUB, it error'd when i did setup (hd0)
<SubCool> I ran into that**
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: what version of Kubuntu?
<SubCool> 11.04
<SIR_Taco> SubCool:  you have two options 1)https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot 2)http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<SIR_Taco> second is probably more user friendly, but you'll have to download a liveced
<SIR_Taco> livecd even
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, i did the boot-repair. every time i run it, it says ihave to run it in 64bit mode,
<SubCool> the machine is a 32bit machine
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: shouldn't matter
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, tell that to the error
<SIR_Taco> ok, what error are you getting?
<SIR_Taco> and how are you trying to fix the problem?
<SubCool> that 64bit error, gonna take a min for me to reproduce,
<SubCool> im trying anything that doesnt look like it will destroy my drive.
<SIR_Taco> are you using a livecd?
<maoboo> test
<maoboo> test
<SIR_Taco> D-
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: ?
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, LiveUSB- sorry, trying to get the box to boot now. It just wont start. Im going ot have to use another liveUSB
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: did you try the chroot option in the first link?
<SubCool> no-
<SIR_Taco> it's the way to go if you know the paritions
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, i can use gparted to get their location, but- im still pretty fearful
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: it would give you an idea... but so would using cfdisk.... just don't hit 'write' only 'quit' when you're done looking
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: for instance you can type "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda" (which is your first master drive) or "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb" (which is your first slave drive)
<ssfdre38> ok how can i add the free space to my current partition
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: you can use the KDE parition manager under Kmenu->Applications->System (if  you don't have it installed you can install it by using the command line and typing "sudo apt-get install partitionmanager" or looking up KDE partition manager in your package manager, like Muon or KPackageKit)
<ssfdre38> well ive been using Disk Utility
<ssfdre38> parition manager doesnt allow me to move the free space to my current partition
<SIR_Taco> the Mac Disk Utility?
<ssfdre38> the Ubuntu one and when i switch over to KDE Partition Manager it still doesnt allow me to do it
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: do you get an error?
<ssfdre38> i just cant see the option for it
<SIR_Taco> for KDE patition manager, you should be able to click the bar (showing the distribution of disk space near the top) and select "Parition" from the menu at the top, then "Resize".... just make sure you resize the partition with data on it not the empty one
<ssfdre38> doesnt allow me
<ssfdre38> it has a lock on it
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: are you currently using that parition?
<ssfdre38> yea
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: that would be why
<ssfdre38> so i should use the installer to do it?
<ssfdre38> well the system installer
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: not sure if you can change paritions without actually re-installing....
<SIR_Taco> using the install CD I mean
<ssfdre38> well i just want to add the free space over
<ssfdre38> well for me its install thumb drive
<SIR_Taco> You should be able to use the "Try Kubuntu" option from the install cd and you should have KDE partition manager there, and you can do it
<ssfdre38> yea im going to in a bit
<SIR_Taco> the drive can't be mounted if you want to change the size of it... that's the main point
<ssfdre38> yea
<ssfdre38> i hate how long it took to move over 50gb of free space to my boot partition
<valorie> well, but double or triple checking the data is good though, right?
<valorie> I never complain if the data comes through OK
<ssfdre38> yea it all came back gree
<ssfdre38> green*
<jussi> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jussi> ali_: ^^
<jussi> !wine | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hidensoft_> hi every body
<hidensoft> what is keyboard layout switch shortcut ?
<hidensoft> i mean where is configuration
<hidensoft> no one know ?
<valorie> hidensoft: I assume Systemsettings
<valorie> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<valorie> heh
<hidensoft> valorie: i use kde :) its not kubuntu channel ?
<valorie> yes, but the bot is for all Ubuntu chans
<hidensoft> valorie: he he :))
<hidensoft> valorie: i can't find keyboard layout in language this is for kde 3 ?
<valorie> not sure, sorry
<valorie> sec
<markit> hi, any plan to have kde 4.7.1 in natty? (with apropriate ppa)
<elkng> I've mounted DVD to "/mnt/iso" and all packages now resides in "/mnt/iso/pool/main" if I want to install some package it will ask some dependencie, how can I get all dependencies installed automatically from this mounted directory ?
<well_laid_lawn> !repo | elkng
<ubottu> elkng: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<well_laid_lawn> make a repo from that dir
<pawel_> hi
<pawel_> will KDE 4.7.1 get into Kubuntu 11.04 backports?
<saLOUt> apachelogger: Hey apachelogger, you helped me one to create a deb package for my kubeplayer project. I think the project is mature enough to get in the extra repositories. Would you please help me by preparing the deb?
<apachelogger> saLOUt: extra repositories?
<saLOUt> apachelogger: i don't know the naminge conventions of other distributions. ;) opensuse has some additional repos for apps like that.
<saLOUt> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/kubeplayer/repository
<apachelogger> saLOUt: option 1: you create your own personal package archive (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA) and put the package there (meaning you can update whenever you want to etc.); option 2: we create a package for inclusion in the universe pocket of Ubuntu (meaning the software is supported by the ubuntu community but not canonical, and it will not be on CD or DVD); option 3: we do option 2 and also put the package in the kubuntu semi-
<apachelogger> official PPAs for immediate availability
<apachelogger> saLOUt: #kubuntu-devel is more suited btw
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<t3rmInAt0r_> guys, how may I roll my system back
<t3rmInAt0r_> to specific data with all the data existed in there?
<Incarus6> Doesn't Kubuntu 11.04 deliver KDE 4.7.1 in the ppa?
<Incarus6> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.7.1.php
<t3rmInAt0r_> is there any way to roll-back my machine a couple of hours to get some data?
<OerHeks> Incarus6, KDE 4.7.0 is current in the backports ppa
<Incarus6> OerHeks, yes, but they usually update the ppa to the latest version one or to days after it came out
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<OerHeks> i know, but the buildingteam is not ready yet
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, "3 updates added during the past month." -> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, don't forget to do sudo dist-upgrade
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, are you sure this would work? according to my last URL it is still 4.7.0
<Incarus6> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde-workspace/
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, you may need to reboot
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, latest version in kubuntu-ppa backports is 4.7.0 ;)
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, http://news.softpedia.com/news/KDE-SC-4-7-1-Is-Available-for-Download-220716.shtml
<Incarus6> double-checked it, no new packages to install. Softpedia is wrong
<BluesKaj> according to that article , 4.7.1 is in the backports ...what more can I tell you
<Incarus6> according to the official ppa site it isn't
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, I'm on 11.10 so maybe 11.04 repos areen't holding it
<Incarus6> I also think so. They seems to hold back the packages for 11.04
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, did you dist-upgrade ?...sometimes ppl forget
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, I just can say what I said before, the packages are still 4.7.0: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde-workspace/
<Incarus6> related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841037
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, well if you're that anxious you can aleways DL and complile, but frankly there's very little diff that I've noticed between .0 and .1
<Incarus6> I disprefer doing so, I'll better way for 11.10, BluesKaj ;)
<BluesKaj> disprefer?
<BluesKaj> prefer not to , is the correct phrase Incarus6 ..I don't mean to be rude
<Incarus6> another word for dislike
<BluesKaj> no such word
<Incarus6> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/disprefer
<BluesKaj> it's wiki , anyone can edit
<BluesKaj> interesting tho , Incarus6 , if it's real word then it's use is rare in the extreme :)
<Incarus6> according to my german-english dictionary it is more often used in scientific publications ;)
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, I am now retired , but worked in the scientific field most of my working life and read extensively about various environmental/chemical processes and never came across "disprefer"
<OerHeks> disprefer dislike ..
<Incarus6> I am alive to new words ;)
<BluesKaj> dislike would probly be the most popular usage
<OerHeks> Kubuntu is fun, free learning KDE and English :-D
<BluesKaj> well, english as used by us whose first langauge is so ...  looking words up ina dictiuonary is ok ,but learning the way ppl actually speak is the way it should be done IMO  :)
<Incarus6> I read an article on Spiegel.de some time ago about English slogans and what they would mean if you translate them verbatim: http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-67579.html
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, your use of the word "slogans" should be translated as 'expressions" ...a slogan is used by advertisers, politicians etc
<Incarus6> the word is correct in that context, I was talking about advertisers ;)
 * BluesKaj detects the ot cops lurking about :)
<OerHeks> now ontoppic: if you feel like it, join the translation-team :-)
<Incarus6> KDE-translation? I'm allready translating PC-BSD (but it's still offtopic, dude ;) )
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I prefer not to do so
<BluesKaj>  is BSD keeping up? ...I found it difficult to find drivers that worked , even for common soundcards like SB etc
<BluesKaj> haven't tried it for 3 yrs or so
<Incarus6> I'm not using BSD, just translating because I like the project
<BluesKaj> I know some ppl in western US who prefer it to linux ... but I fail to see any advantages
<Incarus6> according to phoronix BSD is running linux software much faster
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, BSD running linux software ..really ? Got a URL ?
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, one related article: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_games_bsd
<Incarus6> but you know the reliability of phoronix benchmarks
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, never paid much attn to phoronix
<BluesKaj> and I'm not interested in gaming ...if I want to play games I'll use an xbox
<Incarus6> you got an xbox? :D
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, nope
<cchildress> good morning/evening/afternoon, everyone.  I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth DUN working with my android phone. I can pair my phone and PC (and 2.3.5/kubuntu 11.04 x86), but the only service my pc detects is file sending; it doesn't detect the dial-up-networking part.  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks!
<cchildress> oh, and i'm using pdanet
<Macabro> list
<BluesKaj> !list | Macabro
<ubottu> Macabro: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<saLOUt> apachelogger: Thank you for your recommendations. I'm gonna think about it. I think option 2 might fit at best. I would like to use the openbuildservice, too, to build kind of trunk packages. I have to leave now. Do you still have these files you prepareed one for kubeplayer? Please drop me a mail in this case: saloution@googlemail.com .
<apachelogger> if I find them
<BarkingFish> Afternoon guys. I need some help here. I need to edit my grub2 setup since it's showing remnants of a lot of old installs, which i want to remove.  However, I go to /boot/grub/grub.cfg to edit it, and it says not to.
<BarkingFish> How can I remove all the leftover bits from grub2 so I only have what I want in it?
<ryan_> hello
<ryan_> I'm running kubuntu 11.10 beta and I get the following error everytime I  check for updates
<ryan_> Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources
<ryan_> 404  Not Found
<ryan_> Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<ryan_> 404  Not Found
<ryan_> Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
<FloodBotK2> ryan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> ryan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BarkingFish> ryan_, all questions about the beta versions go in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<ryan_> barkingFish ok
<BarkingFish> Thanks :)
<fraanz> #list
<LordCrc> hi, i've got this laptop with 11.10 beta, and i just got a wireless usb mouse for it. It works great if i plug it in once kubuntu is up and running, but it somehow isn't detected if I boot my machine with it plugged in.
<LordCrc> any ideas?
<devilchaos> hi folks having a spot of trouble with adobe flash for firefox and acording to apt i have the latest version any1 any ideas please?
<poon> ive had success using the firefox addon called flash-aid
<poon> it removes the version you get from the repos and installs one from adobe
<devilchaos> yes i did aswell but ive just upgraded through it and its now not working
<devilchaos> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version
<devilchaos> is what it states after the script is run
<devilchaos> i hate it when it doesnt work so much depends on flash its unreal
<poon> not sure then.  when i use it, it gets one from adobe and not any package
<poon> right now it says it would get version 11.0.r1.129, september 6, 2011 from macromedia.com
<daniel> hola que se comenta¿?
<Peace-> daniel: hola daniel but this is a english room so ... #kubuntu-es
<devilchaos> yeah had a tick box ticked for something called npviewer with 32bit wrapper for 64bit systems
<devilchaos> soon as i unticked it installed the correct on and am bk up and running again
<poon> hurray.  now you can youtube all day
<BluesKaj> devilchaos, check for flashplugin-installer ...it should be installed with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<devilchaos> very starnge
<devilchaos> yeah am all good now have that installed aswell
<devilchaos> thanks for trying to help
<devilchaos> :0)
<BluesKaj> then you should be good to go
<accipter> Is there a way to index file names without indexing the content as well?
<Soulreaver> hallo
<avihay> accipter: you mean something like locate?
<accipter> avihay: yeah, i just want to hit alt-f2 and type in a filename
<avihay> well, it does that with the executables in the path
<accipter> avihay: i use it primarily for pdfs
<semitones> hey you guys i'm installing kubuntu-destkop!
<semitones> is there a "you have crossed over to the dark side" tshirt I could buy from the KDE team
 * genii-around hands semitones a nice blue Kubuntu t-shirt and coffee mug
<semitones> thanks! now I can sit and caffeinate in style
<avihay> well, the only way I can think of doing that without writing an input plugin for how ever you call the alt+f2 launcher, is to add the files you want to the kde menu
<semitones> my rock-climbing buddy was using kubuntu on a camping trip, and I thought "why does his desktop look so awesome and mine is so boring?"
<genii-around> Work, back later
<avihay> accipter: I use Lancelot instead of the default kde menu, and when I tipe in it's search box, it finds recent documents too. too bad that it only looks at only the last 10 entries
<mzanetti> is it possible to upgrade a kubuntu 8.10? do-release-upgrade doesn't work any more as the repos have already disappeared...
<semitones> what is the difference between gdm and kdm?
<mzanetti> semitones: gdm comes with gmone while kdm is for kde
<mzanetti> they look a bit different but do the same job
<semitones> mzanetti: its asking me whether i want to keep gdm or use kdm, just wondering if it makes a difference
<semitones> i can always change later right?
<mzanetti> not too much... you configure kdm using kde's systemsettings and gdm through gnomes one
<mzanetti> if you want to get rid of gnome's systemsettings you will be probably better off with switching also the kdm
<mzanetti> to kdm...
<semitones> ok, thanks
<avihay> mzanetti: you can probably still get an alternate disk for the version you want to upgrade to and run it's upgrade script
<avihay> the alt disc will act as a mini-repository for the core packages
<avihay> so it should be faster
<mzanetti> avihay: oh, cool. I'll try that... thanks
<mzanetti> would you reccomend a LTS version if its for someone else?
<mzanetti> its a person which has basically no idea whats the difference between operating systems
<mzanetti> but she was pissed off from windows vista and I installed her kubuntu, back in 2008
<avihay> on one hand, LTS releases are a bit more stable, on the other hand, KDE has improved a lot, and an LTS release won't get the new shiny stuff
<mzanetti> true... but she's used to kde 4.2 :D
<mzanetti> I guess also the LTS has improved A LOT
<avihay> if she lived with 8.10 till now, I guess she wouldn't mind an older ver
<avihay> other possibilities include editing/replaceing your repositories config with a newer one and running update and upgread, very messy. or overriding your current install with a new one (without formatting). you'll have to reinstall all the packages that were installed in the past, but your home folder will stay the same, including your personal preferences
<mzanetti> yeah... I'm more worried if I ever will get things like pppoe up and running again
<avihay> if 8.10 is an LTS, I think you can upgrade to the next LTS directly with the next LTS's alternate CD, if not, then you might need to upgrade incrementally
<mzanetti> unfortunately it isnt... 8.04 was an LTS... the repos for 8.04 are still up... thats what made me think about using an LTS this time
<avihay> has she been useing kde3 untill now?
<avihay> oh, nm
<avihay> anyway, you always have the "more aggressive" ways. (I'm working with an overridden system for a long while now. you might also like to delete everything on the HDD except for the home folder before overriding if the normal overriding causes trouble)
<mzanetti> the link for the 10.04-alternate-64bit iso on the website is broken
<mzanetti> it is 10.04.2 but should be 10.04.3
<mzanetti> avihay: thanks for your opinions. I'll try to upgrade using the 10.04 cd
<avihay> there are various mirrors around the world
<avihay> mzanetti: and I think you need the 9.04 and 9.10 disks first, and it will take hours
<mzanetti> avihay: oh... can't I just skip the 9-versions?
<avihay> for the incremental "by the script" upgread, that is
<avihay> for overriding, you can use any version
<mzanetti> overriding seems a bit dangerous to me... if the package manager looses track of the files I expect problems sooner or later...
<BluesKaj> mzanetti, one can always use apt in the terminal ...all is not lost and one can always add repos by editing the sources.list
<erolfr> hello,I'm new on linux. I've changed die Display Settings(second Monitor)  But the setting are the old after reboot.Whats my Failure
<mzanetti> BluesKaj: yeah... that's what I'm trying right now... is it possible to just set the sources.list to 10.04 and du an update/upgrade or will that mess up the system?
<avihay> it's kind of the opposite, in overriding (and by that I mean installing over), the installer just deletes  the existing packages, and some of the config files, and rewrites them anew
<avihay> and upgrading incrementally with the upgrade scripts on the alternate discs is more error prone
<BluesKaj> mzanetti, upgrade from what to 10.04 ?
<BluesKaj> only upgrade to the next version in the release list, mzanetti
<mzanetti> BluesKaj: 8.04
<mzanetti> err... 8.10
<mzanetti> but 9.04 seems to be gone also
<BluesKaj> !eol | mzanetti
<ubottu> mzanetti: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mzanetti> ubottu: yay! that looks promising. thanks a lot!
<ubottu> mzanetti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzanetti> oh... I see! thanks BluesKaj :D
<LordCrc_Away> I'll ask again if it's ok... I've got this laptop with 11.10 beta, and I just got a wireless usb mouse for it. It works great if i plug it in once kubuntu is up and running, but it somehow isn't detected if I boot my machine with it plugged in. Any ideas?
<genii-around> LordCrc: What is the result for the mouse from the command: lsusb  ?
<LordCrc> genii-around: 2 sec
<LordCrc> i presume you mean when its working
<genii-around> When it's plugged in :) Like to find it's vendor:id code
<LordCrc> hmm interesting, now it worked from cold boot... i must admit i only rebooted my laptop earlier the few times it didnt work (i just got it today)
<LordCrc> 046d:c52b, it's a logitech unifying receiver, mouse is 705m (or m705?)
<LordCrc> let me reboot and see
<genii-around> LordCrc: Might also want to run sudo update-usbids if it's a fairly new device
<LordCrc> ok, let me revise: cold boot == worky, reboot == no worky
<LordCrc> thats much more acceptable at least...
<genii-around> Interesting. Probably powers off the usb port when it does that
<BarkingFish> genii-around, Hi!  We're all up and live this end, everything is working perfectly now.  Hard disks are all correct, grub is updated so I only have my main entries on it... It's all good now!  Thanks for last night's help.
<LordCrc> well, full shutdown and boot-up isnt much more painful than rebooting, so that's a good workaround for now
<genii-around> BarkingFish: You're welcome. Glad we could get it working.
<BarkingFish> All i have left to do now is speak to Scott in the -devel channel and get the instructions again for setting up my packaging tools.
<LordCrc> also why does hibernate log me out?
<joshh^> hello all
<LordCrc> hi
<joshh^> hi LordCrc
<joshh^> is anyone alive here?
<LordCrc> a few it seems, im just another user though so may not provide much help :)
<joshh^> ok
<joshh^> have u usued ubuntu ?
<maco> joshh^: please keep all support requests in the channel so everyone can benefit from the answers, and always remember to ask permission before PMing
<joshh^>  I have XP installed on my system...how do I install Ubuntu...I need dual boot...please help
<maco> joshh^: do you have an ubuntu live cd yet? boot from it, and when you choose to install it'll offer to "install alongside" your current OS. choose that and it'll automate the dual boot process
<joshh^> I'm planning to use a USB installer instead of CD for installation purpose
<maco> ah, ok. well in that case...
 * maco looks for link
<maco> !usb | joshh^
<ubottu> joshh^: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LordCrc> I used this to create an USB pen installer from ISO image, very easy http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<joshh^> thanks LordCrc
<joshh^> I just want to make sure that I don't lose XP while installin Ubuntu
<maco> the other way around is more the norm ;)
<LordCrc> joshh^: _should_ go ok, but i'd back up anything important in any case
<maco> ubuntu will detect other OSes and set up a screen to choose betwen ubuntu and whatever else you have on each boot
<maco> windows will just clobber
<LordCrc> though i must admit i havent dual booted in ages
<LordCrc> most dangerous part is if you have to resize a partition to make room
<maco> LordCrc: kubuntu's installer doesnt make you do that manually
<maco> LordCrc: there's a dual boot option and you tell it what the max size you want it to be is (based on free space) and it sorts it all out for you
<LordCrc> maco: yeah i meant the actual process of resizing :)
<LordCrc> maco: power loss then would be bad
<maco> LordCrc: i think power loss in general is pretty bad for computers :P
<LordCrc> maco: heh yeah true
<joshh^> I have parititioned and formatted it already so that I can install Ubuntu on it
<LordCrc> joshh^: then you should be in pretty good shape
<elgaton> Hi everyone, anywone knows where the default SSL certificates for Kubuntu are stored (i.e. the ones displayed in the "SSL Options" module in the Control Center?)
<BluesKaj> joshh^, then use the manual partitining and just set the / and if you had decided on a /home , you caqn set that as well
<LordCrc> maco: that being said I really wish the automagic partitioner had a "max size" option
<LordCrc> maco: instead of 100% or manual
<maco> its not really 100%
<maco> some free space is left in the old os
<maco> or do you mean if you're starting from blank?
<LordCrc> maco: i mean on a clean disk
<maco> ah ok
<LordCrc> I wanted to keep 20gb for other purposes, but noo :)
<maco> well theoretically im the installer dev for kubuntu now, so i guess come november i can see what the others think of me trying to do that
<LordCrc> i resized it after installing so it's ok, but
<linux-beginner-h> are there kmail2 users online? :-)
<LordCrc> i mean, shouldnt be too hard to have a "use this much" box in there? :D
<joshh^> Bluekaj: Thankyou
<BarkingFish> Evening dudes. Anyone able to tell me why removing rekonq from my system has just automatically installed a replacement browser in its place without my actually wanting it?
<tranformers> i need change in lunux what kind program like alcohol 120 ? i have iso file with game (7.3Gb)but i do not have DL disc
<BarkingFish> I just took rekonq off because the system was ignoring my default browser choice, firefox, and when I looked at the remove, it'd installed konqueror instead.
<maco> BarkingFish: do you have mozplugger installed? it should accept firefox as a valid alternative, though....
<BarkingFish> maco, no, I don't
<maco> also, where did you set the default browser choice?
<maco> system settings -> default applications -> web browser ->  [ text box ] ?
<maco> BarkingFish: it looks like kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts depends on rekonq or konqueror
<BarkingFish> maco, yep, I just found out :)
<BarkingFish> Thanks anyhoo
<BluesKaj> tranformers, checkout mkisofs
<tranformers> i try thanks
<[Relic]> Is there any way to get a logitech mouse to work properly?
<[Relic]> it appears cooperative inside some applications like this but for the multiple desktops and switching too them it doesn't seem to be to nicely reacting
<avihay> [Relic]: should be plug and prey. try to find it in the lsusb output (I assume it's a USB mouse and not a PS/2 one), and google it, or ask here with more details
<avihay> ah, it sounds like it's working fine but it doesn't redraw because your system is too busy with other stuff
<[Relic]> can't be, this is the only other thing running
<[Relic]> and it is a q9300 quad so it is probably using about 4% cpu tops at any given time with only a couple background apps running
<genii-around> [Relic]: What is the line in result of lsusb for it?
<[Relic]> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c246 Logitech, Inc.
<[Relic]> getting the feeling I shouldn't have bought the newset thing in my budget range w/o checking it out first
<LordCrc> the fact the kubuntu installer doesn't work on x64 efi systems, is that a know issue or should i report it?
<BluesKaj> LordCrc, have considered the 'alternate install cd' ?
<LordCrc> BluesKaj: no, i just disabled efi in bios instead, i was just curious if i should report it... would be better if the installer said "sorry mac" than pretending to work imho
<BluesKaj> efi ?
<LordCrc> yes
<LordCrc> uefi if you like
<BluesKaj> oh
<BluesKaj> bbl ...errands before dinner
<ali___> how to recover data on kubuntu ???
<LordCrc> ali__: you'll need to describe your problem in more detail i think
<SubCool> im back, grub issues.
<ali__> mistakenly i have formated my hd and i lost my documents now is their any way to recover it ???
<genii-around> [Relic]: I don't see it listed yet at http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids either
<LordCrc> ali__: possibly, depends on how you formatted your hd
<ali__> is their any software through which i can recover my data ???
<LordCrc> ali__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525650
<LordCrc> ali__: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<[Relic]> thought I might be able to use one of the other set ups to get it to cooperate a bit better
<tranformers_> anyone no sleep ? problem in RUSSIA with Ubuntu forums!!!!
<OerHeks> tranformers, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/ works fine her
<OerHeks> i can't read any of it, but looks fine
<tranformers_> Good night, I hope that this message reaches the most Supreme Canonical.
<tranformers_> Those who are familiar with officials please pass my message.
<tranformers_> I've never been a fan of forums for 3 years, therefore, use sumptuous Ubuntu and Kubuntu are never came particularly at Russian forums.
<tranformers_> You know the code of honour and etiquette IRC channel.
<tranformers_> I am sincerely grateful to you for assistance will continue to talk with you in English. My native language is Russian, and that's what I read in Russian! Our case insult in Russia on the pages of the official forums! Mate, abusive name-calling, lay subjective assessment. Scold not only us but also by Microsoft. Now I'm želatmuû I didn't get a job at Canonical. I don't have the money and I'm a freelance consultant installing
<FloodBotK2> tranformers_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> tranformers_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> tranformers_, please join #Ubuntu-ru ?
<SubCool> Could someone help me fix grub- im having serious issues
<ikonia> SubCool: please don't cross post
<SubCool> different people..
<Torch> SubCool: you're also asking a meta question... if you don't state the exact problem, no one's going to be able to help you
<sansey> всем привет
<sansey> такая проблема, нужно выключить дискретную видеокарту
<sansey> кто подскажет?
<Unit193> !ru | sansey
<ubottu> sansey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu__> hi
<crowx-> I installed windows in one partition, then I installed kubuntu on 3 other partitions, 1 for swap, 1 for boot, and 1 for root.
<crowx-> but after the installation, grub didn't get load at all, and windows started directly
<crowx-> then I booted again  from the live cd
<crowx-> and used fdisk and noticed that /dev/sda3 (the /boot partition) didn't have a bootable flag, so I added one, saved it, and rebooted. Now I see "Invalid partition table" error when booting
<crowx-> and nothing boots
<crowx-> any help please?
<crowx-> I installed windows in one partition, then I installed kubuntu on 3 other partitions, 1 for swap, 1 for boot, and 1 for root. but after the installation, grub didn't get load at all, and windows started directly. then I booted again  from the live cd and used fdisk and noticed that /dev/sda3 (the /boot partition) didn't have a bootable flag, so I added one, saved it, and rebooted. Now I see "Invalid partition table" error when booting. and nothing boots.
<Linkmaster> crowx-: I'm not experienced in this, but try reinstalling grub, see if that helps
<backtrackmobile> hi guys i need a help
<backtrackmobile> i wanto to recompyle a kernel to use the kubuntu mobile version on my device, i tryed to ask in the right channel but the discussion title is "qt etc etc"
#kubuntu 2011-09-14
<crowx-> Linkmaster: how do I reinstall grub?
<Linkmaster> crowx-: let me get you a good link
<Linkmaster> crowx-: it has a lot of information, but this will give you everything you'll ever need to know about GRUB2
<Linkmaster> crowx-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Linkmaster> See point 12 for you're specific problem
<SubCool> isnt there a way to edit grub's lines?
<Lithos84> SubCool : Yes: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<well_laid_lawn> it's better to edit the files in /etc/grub.d
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Lithos84> !grub1
<ubottu> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<SubCool> i got grub 2.. and - no way..
<SubCool> im messiing with grub-customizer now
<Roey> blackbuntu:  NICE
<Roey> blackbuntu:  sounds chill :)
<ex0dust> ohhh...no dude, default name for the kernel...
<ex0dust> changed....
<dex> hello
<dex> can anybody help me - i want to mount an tar.gz archive to folder, how can i do this?
<tsimpson> dex: you don't mount it, you extract it
<JKAbrams> Is this a bug in Krusader? [Tools]>[New net connection..] works but then [Bookmark Current] and try to open the bookmark gives me an empty error message "Error: "
<JKAbrams> ftp protocol
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apparle> guys what is ">!" in shell programming?
<James147> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.2+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14888 kB, installed size 30032 kB
<oal> When I adjust the volume, the volume doesn't change anymore. It goes off if the slider is all the way to the bottom, but it's full throttle otherwise. What has happened?
<didier> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kde> webfantom
<yxf007007> hi
<StFS> hello, can I upgrade to kubuntu 11.10 through the package management system somehow?
<StFS> hmm... I found something called kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade which I assume does what I want...
<StFS> but it doesn't actually tell me that it's installing the oneiric packages... but I imagine it's safe to assume that right?
<StFS> nevermind... just checked /etc/apt/sources.list and that's the case
<shane2peru> Is there any address book app that will sync with my Google Contacts, and allow me to have them 'offline' on my computer?  does kaddressbook do this?
<semitones> a really odd thing happened when I logged into kubuntu for the first time
<semitones> first the screen went all blue with just an icon of a hard drive in the center
<semitones> then when I interacted with it, it went black, and then turned white, with only a pointer
<semitones> I had to use a virtual terminal to get out of it.
<semitones> what is supposed to happen when you log in?
<OerHeks> StFS, dev release is the Beta Oneiric 11.10, it is not safe for production machines, yet.
<OerHeks> semitones, after hdd icon you get 3 more icons, then you should get loginscreen, if you did not enable automatic login
<semitones> OerHeks: you login again after logging in at gdm?
<StFS> OerHeks: thanks... do you know how the upgrade has been going generally for those who have tried?
<OerHeks> StFS, the upgrade can take hours, upon howmuch applications you have installed
<OerHeks> it should go fine,
<OerHeks> semitones, no login happens only once
<giantpune> woohoo.  the system does work.  i made a feature request not too long ago to make the terminal more user friendly  and today i got an email saying that it was all taken care of :)
<giantpune> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280838
<ubottu> KDE bug 280838 in general "drag and dropped files followed by spaces" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<OerHeks> nice, giantpune
<giantpune> when 4.8 comes out and youre dragging files into your konsole, and its super user-friendly, you can think of me
<TheLastProject> Good idea, giant
<jkoltner> Say ,does anyone know how to disable the mouse wheel history feature in Konsole?  I'll sometimes inadvertently hit the right-edge of my mousepad while hitting the space bar, which also acts like the mouse wheel and thereby obliterates what I've been typing...
<shadeslayer> jkoltner: you can disable the scrollback
<shadeslayer> right click inside the konsole window and under configure scrollback
<jkoltner> Thanks, I'll try that
<slipp3d> I just updated to 4.7.1 and now I can't get evolution to run unless I run it from a konsole... what do I need to do to fix this?
<semitones> my friend had a search bar in the top of his kde desktop that let him search for applications or files -- what's the name of that widget?
<Jimbo99> .
<Jimbo99> are there real ppl in here?
<Jimbo99> usually find 1200 ppl in a ubuntu-esce chat channel
<slipp3d> I just updated to 4.7.1 and now I can't get evolution to run unless I run it from a konsole... what do I need to do to fix this?
<qtfan>  Hey guys. How can I make the tabs in the task_manager to always fill up the height of the panel. It is not maximizing the space as  can be seen here : http://i.imgur.com/wwoRd.png
<BluesKaj> slipp3d, try running it in krunner , alt+F2 as kdesudo
<qtfan> I had also forced the maximum row of the task_manager to 1 but it seems that there are still 2 allotted rows. Same screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/wwoRd.png
<slipp3d> BluesKaj, that works .. but it's setting up the client under the root account
<slipp3d> not mine
<qtfan> oww... i just found out that on a new workspace(s), the height of the task bar is maximized....weird... X_X http://i.imgur.com/HMYVZ.png
<BluesKaj> slipp3d, then just try it without sudo , you should have default user permissions to the app
<slipp3d> it tries to start and I get an icon in the task manager but then it closes itself with no error
<slipp3d> BluesKaj, ... but if I run it from with in a konsole it starts up with out any issues... this is what is in the konsole while it's running .... http://pastebin.com/4mDbg7Dq
<espears> hellow!
<Mattyx08> Hi all
<kbroulik> I don’t know what they always say against kubuntu but the KDE on my arch is much slower and less smooth than the one on kubuntu
<espears_> hello?
<espears> hello?
<maniak> Русские черти есть?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<espears> anyone can help with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> slipp3d, evolution is a gtk app, wondering if you have some missing gtk libs , if you are on kde since this kubuntu ...but i'm not much help since I don't use either kontact or evolution.
<slipp3d> well i would like to not use evolution ... but mapi isn't in kmail yet ... and the web based client sucks
<slipp3d> but why would it launch from the term ?  you would think that those missing libs would still cause issues
<BluesKaj> slipp3d, whynot try this , it might pull in the missing libs , sudo apt-get install --reinstall evolution
<slipp3d> I just did that ...
<slipp3d> and i reinstalled all the extra bits that are attached to evolution as well
<slipp3d> BluesKaj, well that didn't do much ...
<jmichaelx> did anyone else install some kde 4.6.5 updates today (from the kubuntu ppa, and wind up with a COMPLETELY hosed KDE desktop?
<jmichaelx> and when i say hosed, i mean utterly ytashed.
<jmichaelx> trashed*
<lsv> does anyone knows how to mount a hfsplus hd read/write?
<jmut> hi I had skype like hour ago..now when I try to login I get             Another skype instance may exists.         There is definately no other instance on my PC .... anyone else experiencing this?
<OerHeks> jmut, maybe skype is still running ?
<jmut> restart helped. I guess some stalled .pid file or something. thanks all
<OerHeks> jmut, fine
<macer1> btw. i am running kde 4.7.1 now
<macer1> its not that bad
<OerHeks> kded --version
<macer1> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> Qt: 4.7.2 KDE Development Platform: 4.7.00 (4.7.0) so what am i running now ? 4.7 i guess ?
<macer1> yes
<macer1> kded4 --version
<macer1> Qt: 4.7.4
<macer1> KDE Development Platform: 4.7.1 (4.7.1)
<macer1> KDE Daemon: $Id$
<macer1> i have 4.7.1 :D
<OerHeks> the command above is incorrect, it should be >  kded4 --version
<OerHeks> ah
<OerHeks> how do i get 4.7.1 ?
<OerHeks> it is not in the backports.
<macer1> you must compile it
<B4ckBOne> hey i have an compiling problem :) can you help?
<macer1> I was joking, i am running oneric xD
<macer1> B4ckBOne: what exactly?
<B4ckBOne> trying to build kaffeine, but it does not find my libxine-dev which i installed from yaVDR ppa
<B4ckBOne>  Could NOT find XINE 1.1.1 or greater (missing: XINE_VERSION_OK)
<macer1> ubu version?
<B4ckBOne> cmake runs FindXine.cmake which fails
<B4ckBOne> Kubuntu natty
<macer1> hmm...
<macer1> check you package version
<B4ckBOne> its located there  /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake
<macer1> apt-cache policy libxine-dev
<B4ckBOne> aptitude reports version as: Version: 1.2.0~hg20110831.1320-0yavdr0~natty
<B4ckBOne> with your command:   Installiert: 1.2.0~hg20110831.1320-0yavdr0~natty
<B4ckBOne> macer1: any suggestions?
<macer1> No ideas.
<macer1> ee
<macer1> you are trying to compile a windows version i think
<B4ckBOne> macer1: i think its the ~blabla stuff that breaks the version check
<B4ckBOne> macer1: nope dont think im compiling a windows version .. downloaded kaffeine from kaffeine.kde.org as tar.gz ball
<B4ckBOne> macer1, you know regex stuff?
<macer1> a little ;D
<B4ckBOne> thats the regex the FindXine.cmake runs:  string(REGEX REPLACE "[0-9]\\.[0-9]\\." "" XINE_BUGFIX_VERSION ${XINE_VERSION})
<B4ckBOne> how can i modify to truncate the ~blabla version stuff?
<macer1> delete the check for regex
<macer1> so it will run successfull
<B4ckBOne> so what would the line look like?
<macer1> !version | B4ckBOne
<ubottu> B4ckBOne: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<macer1> just testing :D
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> its not this line
<B4ckBOne> maybe this line could be modified:  if("${XINE_VERSION}" VERSION_GREATER "1.1.0")
<B4ckBOne> the if statement
<macer1> if(true)
<macer1> ?
<B4ckBOne> hmm let me try :-)
<B4ckBOne> now it tells me some general error
<B4ckBOne> CMake Warning (dev) at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake:47 (if):
<macer1> ok
<macer1> it wasnt good idea
<macer1> i dont know cmake
<B4ckBOne> any idea is most welcome ;_)
<jmichaelx> i just installed a round of updates to kde 4.6.5 from the kubuntu ppa, and now my desktop is completely trashed. does anyone here know anything about this?
<macer1> I have to go. Its nearly 23.00 in my timezone :D
<B4ckBOne> macer1 german?
<macer1> poland
<B4ckBOne> kk been to warsaw a few times
<B4ckBOne> its nice there
<macer1> nice to hear :D
<macer1> see you another time :D
<B4ckBOne> so youre from warsaw?
<macer1> yes
<B4ckBOne> been to the polish academy of science .. im a physics service engineer :-)
<macer1> :)
<macer1> i have to go
<B4ckBOne> kk cu
<BarkingFish> Guys, is there any way of configuring the monitor to run at a different size, one not specified in krandrtray?
<B4ckBOne> BarkingFish: xorg-conf?
<B4ckBOne> nvidia-settings might help too
<BarkingFish> Mine either gives me 1024*768, or 1280*1024.  What I want is 1152*864(or 846, can't recall which)
<BarkingFish> 1024 is too cluttered, 1280 is far too tiny to read.
<B4ckBOne> graphics adapter manufaturer?
<BarkingFish> B4ckBOne, not entirely sure, I think it's ATI, I'll check in lspci
<BarkingFish> yep, it is.
<BarkingFish> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<BarkingFish> actually I have 2 in lspci
<mehdi_> #postfix
<BarkingFish> how do I know which I'm using?
<B4ckBOne> hmm i dont know about ati .. and neither of dual adapters .. sorry ^^
<BarkingFish> the other line says: 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<BarkingFish> !info zekr
<ubottu> zekr (source: zekr): Quranic Study Tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0+repack-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2210 kB, installed size 6376 kB
<BarkingFish> Anyone know what's causing this please?  I know I don't have any tools open at the moment, like kpackagekit or aptitude... http://paste.ubuntu.com/689525/
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: did you get your situation resolved?
<BarkingFish> jmichaelx, which one? The display or the error with sudo  apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jmichaelx> the apt-get problem.... it looks like you may possibly have synaptic, or some other graphical package manager open. is that possible?
<BarkingFish> jmichaelx, no, I haven't managed to resolve this yet.  I have nothing else package-ways open.  ps aux confirms this
<BarkingFish> possibly could be a stale lock file, but I don't want to remove in case it's not
<jmichaelx> hmm, yea, stale lock probably. would be interesting to know why
<Guest9078> hi all
<BarkingFish> hi Guest9078
<SubCool> installing kubuntu is a PIA
<BarkingFish> SubCool, maybe for you :)
<BarkingFish> If you're having problems, we'll try and help you.
<SubCool> BarkingFish, nah- its stupid stuff. Idk what kinda system im on 64 or not.. and my flah drives just keep screwing up
<SubCool> unetboot sucks
<BarkingFish> We may be able to figure out what type of machine you have.  What did it ship with as an OS, and do you know what processor it has in?
<SubCool> BarkingFish, dont worry abou it- im just bitching. im just tired of doing the same shit over and over
<BarkingFish> Well if we can figure it out, you'll only have to do that **** one more time :)
<BarkingFish> hi valorie :)  How did the meeting go last night?
<SubCool> Ok-- im getting pissed with this shit
<SubCool> I just installed a script ISSUED BY THE GUIDE< that STILL DOES NOT WORK
<OerHeks> SubCool, what script ?
<OerHeks> is it executable ?
<SubCool> hold on
<SubCool> echo "/usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0" > ~/.kde/Autostart/x11vnc.sh
<SubCool> chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/x11vnc.sh
<SubCool> it creates a loop and hoses my system
<gottalovetu__> hi
<gottalovetu__> whates everyone doing
<gottalovetu__> what's*
<SubCool> devising to destroy linux
<gottalovetu__> but it's so cool!
<gottalovetu__> so cool that it's sub cool.
<SubCool> :)
<SubCool> if it wasnt for me, itd be a hotplace
<gottalovetu__> i'm colder than the fridge and the freezer
<gottalovetu__> im snatchin all yo bitches at my leisureee
<SubCool> fag
<SubCool> lol
<gottalovetu__> one big room. full of bad bitches.
<gottalovetu__> alright im outta here. just figuring out what this is. i downloaded it forever ago but haven't used this computer in a minute.
<gottalovetu__> cyaaa
<SubCool> lata
<SubCool> no one-
<hippo> hello i am haveing networking dificultys for some reason i can connect to all wifi but my house i know the password is right and i know its a good conection because i when i boot up windows i get on fine and i have another computer with juli cloud and that computer is conected fine also
<lynnew2003> hi
<BarkingFish> hippo, Hi!
<BarkingFish> Right, you're having problems connecting to your house Wifi, correct?
<SubCool> ANyone VNC or 64Bit LiveUSB?
<SubCool> how can you tell what bit ur current system is running under
<BarkingFish> Easiest way?  What type of processor do you have in the computer?
<SubCool> well, i know what it is- but.. i installed a 32bit kubuntu on it- so i wanna see what it says
<BarkingFish> hippo, Do you know what encryption your wifi at home is using?  WEP, WPA or WPA2?
<hippo> the password is just 4192883530 im pretty sure its a wep right ?
<BarkingFish> hippo, do you have network manager running?
<BarkingFish> If you do, that will tell you what type of encryption the connection uses.
<hippo> yeh i am actually conected fine at the naibors
<SubCool> BarkingFish,
<BarkingFish> Right, if you open network manager - you'll see a list of the available connections, hippo
<hippo> ok
<BarkingFish> there should be a shield next to the connection - it'll either be green, yellow or red
<hippo> yellow
<BarkingFish> green is WPA or WPA2, yellow is WEP
<hippo> ok so its wep
<BarkingFish> right.  And you cannot get it connected to your home wifi?  that is odd.  Let me look at this for a second, be right back
<BarkingFish> hippo, Can you open the network manager, and click on Manage connections please?
<BarkingFish> When the manager opens, click on your connection in the center box, and then click "Edit" on the right
<hippo> ok
<hippo> ok
<BarkingFish> right.  You should have a box up which shows the details of the connection- can you click on the center tab marked "Wireless Security" please?
<hippo> yeh i got that and i am there
<BarkingFish> Once you have this, can you tell me what you have listed for - Key type  and   Authentication please?
<hippo> passprhase for 128bit and authentication
<BarkingFish> What is listed under authentication? Open System or Shared Key?
<hippo> opensytem
<BarkingFish> ok, can you change the settings to "Key type: Hex or ASCII key for 64 or 128 bit" and "Authenticaton: Shared Key" please?
<hippo> alright got it
<BarkingFish> ok.  Put the password in, and click OK
<hippo> ok
<BarkingFish> hippo, in most cases with WEP, it's trial and error.  It may be a combination of those settings
<hippo> ok so just kinda mess with it
<BarkingFish> could be Passphrase for 128 Bit, but authenticating as a Shared Key
<BarkingFish> yeah
<riff> how do you set up cube on kde?
<hippo> well uh thanks for ur time i apreciate it i realy do ive  been using ubuntu for a wile now and didnt care to much for unity so thought ide try something new so got the iso for kubuntu and have been like it so far exexpt no dropbox realy wish i could get dropbox
<BarkingFish> hippo, you're welcome.  Most of what I dabble in is Networking, and I'm happy to help where I can.  If you're still stuck, I'm in here most nights, so drop by and I'll see what I can do.
<claydoh> hippo: drobpox is available, look for kfilebox
<hippo> ooooh ok sounds good
<SubCool> someone?
<claydoh> hippo: it may not be in a repo, but websearch will find it
<hippo> oh ok
<hippo> cause i just searched it and it wasnt
<claydoh> SubCool: ?
<SubCool> liveusb64bit
<SubCool> i cant seem to make one
<SubCool> every time i do- it boots and comes to a prompt saysing boot error
<claydoh> no problems for me, what you use to make the usb stick?
<claydoh> SubCool: I usually use usb-creator, I seldom have problems
<claydoh> could be a bad iso download as well
<claydoh> and if your usb drive is one of those pesky U3 ones, those don't work without uninstalling the U3 bits
<SubCool> can u create a 64bit LIveUSB off of 32bit kubuntu?
<George_> Hey guys I'm trying to install a .deb from my install disk but apt says to insert the disk and it's inserted
<hippo> hey i forget who helped me but it worked and i thank you again lol i was getting fustrated ealier in the day and u saved me a headache keep up the good work man
<yulissayanely> hola
#kubuntu 2011-09-15
<George_> Hola :)
<George_> -waiting for support reply-
<hippo> ask your question and someone will answear u
<George_> Oka n_n
<George_> It says...
<riff> how do you set up sphere in kwin?
<claydoh> SubCool: you create a 64bit live disk from a 64bit iso image, doesn't matter if you are running 32 or 64. the iso is what you need  to be 64 bit
<George_> Media change: please insert the disc labeled: Kubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ -Release i386
<SubCool> claydoh, k- ill just dl another ISO
<George_> In the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<George_> And I don't have wifi -driver needed- and it's in the USB install
<George_> Fine I'll install the package a la Slackware, by installing the deps manually
<SubCool> can i boot off an ubuntu 9.04 disk and install 11.04via usb?
<SubCool> kubuntu 11.04
<claydoh> SubCool: you need  to boot from the version  you want to install, else install an old version and attempt multiple upgrades
<SubCool> claydoh, ya, multiple upgrades doesnt go over very well..
<SubCool> damn laptop wont boot from the USB
<claydoh> SubCool: if you are having problems with the live disk, you might try the alternate disc, which is text-based
<SubCool> got the usb working.. i tihnk..
<SubCool> got it
<akSeya> hello folks.. i'm having some problem here on my dad's notebook.. it's running kubuntu 11.04 and I have just upgraded all packages... still everytime I boot, it asks for the wireless password
<akSeya> when I manage the connections, the SSID is saved and on it's properties the password is stored
<akSeya> but it still asks on every book for the password
<akSeya> on my notebook, same kubuntu version and same packages it does not ask for the password.. what am I missing here?
<akSeya> the same happens when he uses his work wifi
<akSeya> well.. it's kind of late.. going to try to solve it another day...
<akSeya> thanks anyway
<SubCool> hey, what do we use to benchmark?
<lee__> hello, i am jsut wondering how to back up all my settings in case I need to restore my system and also if Kbackup will do what I need it to do?
<lee__> Seeing how it was a real pain in the arse to get open shot to work right lol
<lee__> I don't want to go through that ever again
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<IdleOne> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bbeck> lee__: the kde settings are in ~/.kde, but some programs put settings in ~/.config or ~/.<name_of_app>
<IdleOne> lee__: look at the info ubottu just gave.
<lee__> oh..cool ty
<lee__> cool...yeah i went to use Ubuntu studio and that was a nightmare lol...the crash was not pretty because ot the incorrect version of blender being used, now that I have the correct version..No More crash
<lee__> eh but, the I cahnged over to Kubuntu
<lee__> and stole the Studio-Video, turns out that they need to update that
<lee__> so far i am really liking, this.... it is really nie
<almoxarife> I am running the newest version of plasma, not used kde before, so far things are working generally well, with a few exceptions, there are apps that normally require sudo to run that I am finding will start without the prompt for the password, I am not sure if it's a bug or some unset thing I missed, the kde version of updates and login settings to name a few
<almoxarife> any thoughts?
<almoxarife> btw, this is after swearing off gnome shell, I am done with it
<almoxarife> and I am on 11.10 if it makes a diff
<almoxarife> must be lunch time on the internet
<jillcee> hi
<almoxarife> hello
<jillcee> hi almoxarife
<jillcee> James.. are you on tonight?
<jillcee> is rekong a good browser?
<avihay> almoxarife: the package manager will ask you for a password only after you actually ask it to apply the change (for which you need root authorization), or atleast that's how it's supposed to be. and 11.10 is still in the beta phase, so it might still be broken
<almoxarife> avihay: these packages were already prompted for upgrade, that didn't work, so I tried to individually pick them, no dice their either, I am thinking something is broke, I just don't have an idea where to look
<avihay> jillcee: well, it works. I find it kind of a memory hog, and a bit unstable, and it doesn't have the awsome array of firefox plugins (yet)
<jillcee> so firefox is better.. (i'm running kubuntu for the first time here.. trying to figure stuff out.. no sound or video yet.)
<almoxarife> I got into chromium when it first came out, have not left it since, although it may also be a memory hog, not sure since I don't use anything else now, its fastttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt and that's what I want
<avihay> almoxarife: try to install some small package, see if it prompts you for a password or fails. if you are in the process of updating, then you can't do any other package operation
<jillcee> i was told kubuntu was better then ubuntu..  (something about kde better then gnome... whatever that means..hehe)
<avihay> firefox is different. I find chromium as kind of a memory hog too. I usually use Firefox for browsing, Chromioum for Google's services and ReKonq for face-book
<jillcee> all i usually do on my computer is browse or watch netflix movies .. i hope kubuntu can do thatt
<avihay> jillcee: you are working with a beta version, expect stuff to be partially broken.
<jillcee> i bought 5 of those 11.04 disks
<jillcee> how do you open a shell prompt ?
<tsimpson> jillcee: open konsole
<jillcee> i don't know how tsimpson.. sorry i'm new to this
<jillcee> i just figured out that ctrl-alt f1 opens a black screen (similar to dos) and ctrl-alt f8 closes it
<tsimpson> jillcee: it's in the menu, probably under "System". or just press Alt-F2 and type in "konsole"
<tsimpson> then press return
<tsimpson> there's no need to switch to a TTY to use the shell
<jillcee> thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> :)
<jillcee> i'm trying to figure out how to install flash player
<jillcee> and also get sound
<tsimpson> jillcee: installing flash is easy enough, open the package manger and install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<almoxarife> kubuntu didn't recognize the mic, found the camera though, its all integrated on the laptop, any ideas?
<imc> hello, I want to change my *systemwide* keyboard layout (meaning console and xorg). How do I achieve that? (no, i do not have any xorg.conf)
<giandomenico> salve a tutti
<giandomenico> ho un prblema con audio kmix ... non mi vede il microfono dell a webcam integrata  del mio acer5920G .... (con Unbuntu funziona benissimo mentre con Kubuntu non va)
<giandomenico> sapete dirmi
<OerHeks> !it | giandomenico
<ubottu> giandomenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giandomenico> no problem I can speak english sombaby can halp mi  for audio problem?
<jussi> giandomenico: just ask and lets see
<sfuhrmann> Hello all, Iwant to show how much a file is growing I tried tail -f |du -sch file but that is not working. Can someone help
<giandomenico> My kmix don't see webcam front microfone of my notebook acer5920G .... (in Ubuntu everything was ok)
<bigbrovar> are there any plan to backport kde 4.7.1 to kubuntu natty?
<Guest77314> привет русские есть?
<avihay> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i did a release upgrade from lucid to natty and now i cannot login via kde. via console i can login. i get the error "a critical error occured. please look at KDMs Logfile for more information or contact your system administrator". But the kdm.log is empty oO :( Can somebody help me please?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, try the recovery kernel first . repair broken pkges , ot you may have to use nano to edit /etc/default/grub and add nomodeset to the line "quiet splash"..update-grub then reboot
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj quiet splash is already used and it seems that there are no packages broken
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, just add nomodeset to the quiet splass line so it looks like .... "quiet spalsh nomodeset"
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj: ok i will try that
<BluesKaj> err "quiet splash nomodeset"
<iDanielSan> hi, can someone tell me where to change the startup sound in Kubuntu 10.04
<iDanielSan> ?
<BluesKaj> iDanielSan, look in kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>app system notifications>manage notifications >player settings
<iDanielSan> thx
<iDanielSan> BluesKaj: BluesKaj i can't find it
<iDanielSan> got it :)
<vivep> hi , which is the best command line email client for Kubuntu ?
<FlashDeluxe> hi! if i login to kde, the taksbar is not loaded, can somebody give me a hint how to load it at startup?
<Wojtulas_> hi, can i export history of chat in quassel irc in example txt file or something?
<avihay> Wojtulas: I imagine so
<avihay> vivep: I've used to use pine in days past, other then that I don't know any, a stroll in a package manager (as in - not KpackageKit) should help
<avihay> FlashDeluxe: if you have that cashw whatchamacall it symbol on the desktop, click it, and select add default panel
<avihay> if not you should probably run plasma-desktop from the alt-f2 run box
<avihay> it should keep itself running after the first time
<vivep> avihay : thanks . Alpine is rewrite of pine. Its also good as of i've heard
<vivep> I tried to use mutt. But i donno how to integrate my email ids to that.
<avihay> I only use web-mail, so...
<Rich246> Hi guys, is it possible for a download or a link to all the default wallpapers of Ubuntu?... I don't have it installed so I can't get them.
<Rich246> And Kubuntu, sorry.
<[Relic]> Any idea how to get the special window settings to save and work properly?
<James147> Rich246: install kdewallpapers or kde-wallpapers  also, plasma-wallpapers-addons  for extra plugins for the wallpapaers
<[Relic]> basically trying to get konsole/bash to show up the same size and shape on every desktop it is opened on but it doesn't seem to be saving the settings or using them
<enrico_>  - hello
<enrico_> list!
<James147> [Relic]: System settings > Window behaviour > window Rules... make sure there is only one entry for konsole
<[Relic]> That doesn't work
<BluesKaj> hmm, suddenly cdrom won't mount ..."mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" , I thought there was no long er any need for it to be listed , i thought hal polling was taking care of that now
<FlashDeluxe> hi! how can i set plasma to my default environment? i always have to select it on the login screen, because if i don`t choose it, an other default environment is used :(
<iDanielSan> hey guys, where can i disable automatic login? I want the KDM to login. Using Kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> iDanielSan, remember system settings ? login screen , convenience tab , uncheck the passwordless logins box
<BluesKaj> iDanielSan, for most settings  , systemsettings is your friend , add i to your panel
<iDanielSan> thx
<iDanielSan> i tried it before. maybe i overread something
<antihero> How do I choose what server args KDM is passing to X?
<BluesKaj> antihero, 'sudo service kdm start and stop' , is all I ever use
<antihero> BluesKaj: Indeed, but I need to append the -ignoreABI command to the X server
<antihero> so my gfx drivers dont die
<BluesKaj> antihero, blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , perhaps
<ha1rtr1gg3r> hey guys, n00b here, just as a disclaimer, but im trying to boot Kubuntu 11.04 from usb drive on Acer Aspire one 552
<ha1rtr1gg3r> it sits at an EBIOS screen with some guy named peters signature for like 10 min, then flashes clored symbols all over the screen for a few seconds and shuts down
<ha1rtr1gg3r> any ideas?
<ha1rtr1gg3r> sorry not shuts down, just goes to black screen
<ha1rtr1gg3r> boot screen= "SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS Copyright © 1994-2009 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<PanTau> antihero, maybe you could try editing the xserverrc in /etc/X11/xinit/ with some parameters, seems like, there were some params passed...
<ha1rtr1gg3r> thanks for the help guys, really inspired a potential linux adopter to continue
<ha1rtr1gg3r> at least point me towards some sort of resource to try and figure it out myself
<elia> ciao
<elia> list!
<Lynoure> Any oneiric users here? #ubuntu+1 did not seem to have any awake.
<OerHeks> hi Lynoure , i am not using 11.10 yet
<Guest72387> hi
<cher> Does anybody else experience extremely strange problems regarding the mouse lately? xwininfo: error: Can't grab the mouse.
<cher> I can move the mouse, but if I click any of the buttons no matter where on the screen, it's only the maximize button of Quassel that responds, which was the last button I successfully used this time before the strange behavior started.
<cher> When I move the mouse to the bottom of the screen, the bar doesn't appear. To open the KDE menu, I have to use Alt+F1. Hovering the menu then has no effect, clicking neither. I can only use the keyboard.
<cher> The wheel doesn't respond either.
<Babilozzo> my mouse work great and my other bluetooth mouse works on natty , all autoconfiguring , cher may try with other mouse, or check xorg.conf for unneeded parameters will make conflicts...
<cher> The mouse hw works fine.
<Babilozzo> lol
<cher> xwininfo: error: Can't grab mouse - that's the pointer.
<cher> It's a logitech mx-518. I'm using those for years successfully with Linux. And I already changed because I first doubted the batteries of my wireless Logitech Cordless MouseMan Optical.
<cher> But xwininfo clearly says this is a software issue.
<Babilozzo> :D maybe if you not deep searching on google for xwininfo?
<cher> All I find on Google for now is bug reports from people with the same problem, but not solutions. Also, lots of web sites are nearly impossible to use with keyboard. Makes googling a bit hard...
<Babilozzo> eh ouch :D
<Babilozzo> mouse run with live cd?
<cher> I'd have to reboot. And argl, my Chrome just quit without me doing anything. :( I was just about reading a forum that looked like it described a solution >:(
<cher> But it points to compiz.
<cher> Gotta restart X because the KDE control panel doesn't allow me to select anything else but the settings from the first row using the keyboard.
<cher> Maybe I found the solution. I disabled all Copmiz stuff, then only enabled those very few things I'm really interested in. That's what someone in a forum did when he had this problem, and for him that helped.
<Babilozzo> if you make a new account and login from it?
<Babilozzo> sometimes per user setting will corrupt it
<cher> I didn't change anything iirc, this is a fresh PC, fresh setup. Approx. 4 weeks old, not used a lot, and all I did is install Android SDK, IntelliJ IDEA and did some Android dev.
<Babilozzo> ha ok if is fresh.. Im out of ideas
<cher> The Compiz changes seemed to help. For now, like the guys on the Forums and on launchpad for Ubuntu (Unity as well as Gnome), I blame Compiz.
<Babilozzo> but xserver control input devices , so you will try to reinstall xserver related packages
<cher> Why? It's working now. The problem is gone after I changed Compiz.
<Babilozzo> or or check xorg log output
<Babilozzo> ha ok
<Babilozzo> compiz is very bad :D
<cher> He the logs, good idea of course, but so obvious I already checked them. When I didn't find something in the logs, I tried xev and xwininfo. That's how I found out that something messes around with the mouse in X.
<cher> The idea of Compiz is good, but I feel like it's a bit beta still.
<Babilozzo> well compiz sucks with some hardware configurations
<Babilozzo> hehe :D
 * Babilozzo hoohh!! it's too late for me, byeez!
<meir> how do I get thw Adobe flash  player into  fire fox .. anyone please
<cher> meir: Is flash installed?
<meir> I am not sure
<cher> meir: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<cher> meir: After that, flash should work perfect in firefox, konqueror, rekonq, chrome, opera, seamonkey...
<meir> oh , ok thanks
<cher> meir: Currently, the flashplugin-installer updates sometimes break the symlinks, and sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer is an easy way to fix that without messing around with stuff manually.
<cher> meir: Did it work?
<meir> yes , thank you , appriciated
<meir> thank you for your help
<nahu> spanish?
<DaemonFC> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hippo> hey i accidently deleted the place were my minimized items go how would i be about getting it back on my pannel
<well_laid_lawn> hippo: right click the panel and add it back
<hippo> how ?
<hippo> like whats the thing called that holds all the minimized items
<well_laid_lawn> hippo: what's in the menu that pops up when you right click the panel
<hippo> add widgets add pannel  lock widgets and pannel settings and remove from pannel
<well_laid_lawn> heh I forget what it's called, status bar or something
#kubuntu 2011-09-16
<volty> hi, accented characters (french) in file names drive me crazy and I can't remember how I solved this in my previous installation, at least hints pls
<volty> (they show up as question marks on black background - whether in konq or in konsole)
<LordCrc> hi, is there some knobs i can tweak to make strigi work harder?
<LordCrc> it's hardly using any cpu and seems to be taking it's own sweet time indexing
<shane2peru> wow, pidgin just started eating 100% cpu??? that is odd.
<shane2peru> any thoughts?
<LordCrc> bug?
<LordCrc> now, strigi, is it supposed to work, or just take cpu time and disk space? :)
<valorie> LordCrc: right-click on the strigi symbol > Configure file indexing
<valorie> yes, it's supposed to index your files' metadata
<LordCrc> ok, so what can i use to search file contents?
<LordCrc> thats what id like
<LordCrc> i thought this was strigi's work, but it's not working at all for me, so :/
<LordCrc> it should work in dolphin right? click on find, toggle "contents" and off you go?
<LordCrc> actually, it's kinda working
<LordCrc> seems its not indexing all files
<LordCrc> that's a bummer, and i only see ways to exclude files, not include
<LordCrc> that kinda makes the whole thing kinda pointless for me
<LordCrc> :(
<valorie> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I didn't know very much of that at all
<valorie> so I guess what I would say is that strigi is a work in progress
<LordCrc> ok, if i disable strigi, will dolphin do "brute force" search in file contents?
<LordCrc> ie actually find the stuff
<LordCrc> there's so much i'd like to like in kubuntu... but it's not always that easy ;)
<LordCrc> ah yes it did
<LordCrc> well thats a nice workaround then
<LordCrc> slower than i'd like but
<LordCrc> at least it finds the correct files....
<LordCrc> thanks though :)
<luis_> hola
<luis_> hi
<luis_> asdasd
<luis_> asdqweqweeeeqwrrtergdf
<luis_> sdfgdsfgertqqqqqqrewtqqqqweet
<FloodBotK2> luis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john192> can i have a link to the bug on launchpad for KDE 4.7.1
<john192> i was going to subscribe to it but i can't seem to find the one coresponding to backports
<john192> bulldog98_: perhaps you know of where i might find it
<tsimpson> what bug?
<john192> i would have thought there was a progress one
<john192> i know they'll be done when they're done but yeah
<tsimpson> well I see 4.7.1 in Oneiric already
<john192> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118175.0 ah this kind of answers my qustion
<LordCrc> since when should a pesky build failure stop a release?!
<SubCoolEnt> ok- i need help, someone have a guide on howto setup vnc? these ubuntu guides are crashing
<SubCoolEnt> anyone? please?
<well_laid_lawn> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<zvin> test
<mkquist> zvin: test back
<zvin> - -哦
<szal> !cn | zvin
<ubottu> zvin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zvin> joined
<kbroulik> will the email notifier in kubuntu be patched to accomodate the newest changings in systemtray behavior, i. e. it autorides whenever possible?
<szal> autorides?
<kbroulik> autohides, sorry
<kbroulik> I have all my system tray icons set to automatic, the only icons that reside there atm are the volume control (always there), apper (new updates) and … the message indicator
<kbroulik> I think with 4.8 it should autohide if there is no new message instead of autohiding only if there is no application running (which is always the case her, either kmail (which is not shown anymore o.O) or quassel or kopete)
 * szal doubts that any 4.8 stuff will be backported to 4.6
<kbroulik> I'm not talkinga bout backports ;) I mean when 4.8 then arrives
<kbroulik> on Oneiric+1 or Oneiric backports
<szal> give that another 5 months, that's pure speculation atm
 * szal should upgrade to 4.7.1
<DaemonFC> more stuff to set back to the way KDE defaults to?
<DaemonFC> super :)
<DaemonFC> my time is worthless
<DaemonFC> more indicators please! :D
<student> hi
<student> man
<chirag_d_gr8> due to power save in wlan0, i am unable to get high speed wifi connection when not connected to ac power. how to get it working without power source?
<student> PATRYK BUSZEK MISTRZ LOLA
<student_> ej
<student> CO ?
<student_> jajco
<student_> ;d
<student_> ejjj
<student_> anyone from?
<student_> abudabi?
<student_> noobs
<student_> play lol
<student_> i kill you
<student_> Bilon92
<FloodBotK2> student_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student_> ok
<student_> sorry
<student_> hey man
<student_> suck
<student_> my
<student_> mouse
<student_> noobs
<student_> noobs
<student_> killllllllllllllllllllllll
<FloodBotK2> student_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student_> hle hle hlr
<student_> dick
<adam_> dsadfasdsa
<adam_> dsadasdas
<adam_> d
<adam_> as
<adam_> das
<FloodBotK2> adam_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam_> d
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Guest7164> i have accedently deleted a ext4 partition, is there a application to recover the deleted partition
<hippo> hello it seems like after i installed kubuntu i lost an hour of battery life it used to say 3 with windows now its only 2 is this normal if not is there way to get my battery to last longer
<hippo> hello it seems like after i installed kubuntu i lost an hour of battery life it used to say 3 with windows now its only 2 is this normal if not is there way to get my battery to last longer
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> what to restart if up key doesn0t work? instead of complete reboot?
<noaXess> left/right, down are working, just up key not :(
<well_laid_lawn> thats weird noaXess try restarting X
<BluesKaj> hippo, kmenu>apps>settings>system settings>power management
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: i won't restart X.. then i need close and save all my work.. and i have about 20 apps open..
<noaXess> i just restart if i really must ;).. but maybe there is another trick
<well_laid_lawn> that's no good - you're sure there's nothing caught under the key
<well_laid_lawn> funny that it's just the one key
<well_laid_lawn> not funny haha type funny tho
<hippo> and is there a fix for when i put my comp into suspend were it wont freeze a blank screen i have an asus k52f
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: well.. it's funny.. i had it before... hm... and a restart wa a solution..
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: try   xev   in a terminal and see if the key responds
<KingSphinx> I found time to do a clean reinstall of Ubuntu this morning, and went with Kubuntu 64-bit. So far, it seems everything works wonderfully... everything, that is, except sound in Flash (I installed it through the sevencomputers PPA). Anyone know how to get sound working in 64-bit Flash?
<KingSphinx> If it helps, I have sound routed through my Logitech USB headset, and I can hear everything else just fine, just no sound in Flash.
<BluesKaj> KingSphinx, the sevenmachines 64 bit flash ppa is no longer the the best methos ..afaik the the repos now contain the latest flash . just install from your package manager or with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> KingSphinx, I just discovered this 2 days ago ... nothing to be concerned about
<winut> hi guys. can you install 2 phonon backend together or do they conflict? thanks
<winut> my dad installed the phonon vlc backend and when he selected it in amarok, it crashed straight away. using 10.10 kubuntu
<winut> he still has the gstreamer in there also
<winut> it crashed with an alsa error from terminal launch
<winut> he has an emu 0404 pci card
<winut> any ideas? i know you lot like you av :-)
<James147> winut: phonon backends should not conflict.. and you can select an order of prefence to use in phonons settings (in system settings)
<winut> any ideas why it might crash then (vlc backend) ?
<winut> thx btw
<BluesKaj> winut, you choose the backend in phonon backend tab with prefer or defer
<James147> winut: not sure.. though I would check phonon to see which you are actually using
<BluesKaj> and don't forget to choose apply :)
<winut> maybe this need to be set in system setting as default before it can take precedence
<winut> ?
<winut> ill get my dad to check this later on, thanks
<KingSphinx> Nope, tried the regular Flash plugin provided by the repos, didn't work.
<BluesKaj> winut, yes system settings>multimedia>phonon backend
<winut> i user the ppa on 64bit and it works perfect :-)
<winut> thanks BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> winut, you're on 11.10 right ?
<winut> yeah
 * James147 always found the flash in the repos worked fine on 64bit
<James147> ^^ though sometimes reinstalling it is needed
<winut> so you don't need that then now for flash on 64bit with this version?
<James147> (apt-get install --reinstall ...)
<winut> seems a bit odd :-)
<BluesKaj> I lost the ppa in 11.10 , it got stripped in an update/upgrade and gpg error came up when I tried to reinstall the sevenmachines 64bit flash , so i installed from the repos ...it works fine now
<KingSphinx> So the regular Flash plugin in the repos would've worked fine? Man... when I tried it after uninstalling the SevenComputers version, Firefox was telling me I needed to install Flash.
<BluesKaj> KingSphinx, you have to delete the sevenmachines ppa and update then install from the repos
<lich> hi
<KingSphinx> Does Kubuntu come with a tool for managing PPAs or do I still have to edit sources.list to do stuff like removing a PPA?
<BluesKaj> KingSphinx, /etc/apt/sources.list.d , open it with dolphin in the run command box
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , kdesudo dolphin  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<winut> BLueskaj: i got around the gpg error by removing the apt entries afterwards then closing and re opening repositories to add the ppa in again then it worked
<winut> using synaptic
<winut> This seemed to happen on all ppas i added
<BluesKaj> yes adding to the repos in package managers works as well , removing them the same way worl=ks too if they're listed
<winut> i'm glad you mentioned the gpg error tho, any idea if that can be fixed?
<winut> seems to happen on all ppa's when you add them to synaptic, the ppa gpg doesn't take unless you do that workaround i described
<BluesKaj> yes winut the ppa has to be removed , you won't need it after the app is installed anyway ...ppas are temporary fixes til the actual developed apps are ready for primetime  and the official repos
<winut> i use them all the time and they worked fine in ubuntu, this is a bug :-)
<winut> like i say, ppas will work if you do that workaround, not talking about flash here
<winut> even the one you had problems with would work as well
<BluesKaj> I'm pretty sure mine got stripped out during an update
<winut> not that you need it in this instance
<winut> yeah, it gets greyed out
<winut> or deselected
<BluesKaj> it wasn't even listed in synaptic or the sources.list.d
<winut> you should see it in synaptic
<BluesKaj> nope wasn't there
<winut> ok, well we were using ubuntu before
<winut> and just wiped / and installed kubuntu
<winut> best way :-)
<winut> kubuntu 10.10 is 100% more stable than ubuntu 10.10, but this maybe more down to ubuntu using a different nvidia driver?
<winut> so anyone else hear using 10.10? apart from BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> winut, no the gnome desktop /unity and other gnomes have problems
<BluesKaj> 11.10 here not 10.10
<winut> sorry, my bad! meant 11.10. BluesKaj, can you try another ppa just to see if you can add one ok? thanks
<winut> you might be able to confirm this bug for me
<BluesKaj> winut, what bug ?
<winut> the ppa gpg bug
<winut> in synaptic
<winut> i was trying to explains, affects all ppa adding
<winut> i don't just use ppa's for temporary fixes, but software too, like nightly firefox and lmms, moblock etc
<OerHeks> winut, which ppa ? maybe it is not available for 11.10 yet
<winut> ok, let me find one for you to try, trust my, it affects all of them
<winut> ok, how about this for a test -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<OerHeks> i can imagine, if you run the beta, not all ppa's are up to date.
<winut> even it it says oneiric?
<OerHeks> when i select oneiric, it says newer version available.
<winut> ok, so it worked ok?
<winut> no gpg errors adding that to your sources after refresh?
<winut> i add them in repositiories in synaptic
<winut> i tried muon but it almost killed my install
<winut> see, they do have the right ppa for 11.10 -> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<winut> so you shouldn't get any errors
<OerHeks> hard to say what is wrong, dit you try ask in #Ubuntu+1 , that channel is for oneiric support.
<winut> :-)
<winut> sure, i'm in there now
<mokush> any idea how I could update a plasmoid I installed from source?
<winut> all of them :-)
<winut> sorry, i scrolled up a bit accidentally! lol
<OerHeks> mokush, if you build yourself, you need to download & build updates yourself too.
<mokush> OerHeks: so I should just download the new source and recompile, re-install? and it will install over the old one, therefore update?
<OerHeks> mokush, yes and yes
<mokush> OerHeks: sounds good, thanks!
<mokush> another question, does anybody keep an up2date package of http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808 in some ppa?
<OerHeks> mokush, i run kde 4.7.1 from backports
<GordonGR> Hallo! I installed Kubuntu 11.04 yesterday but I have no sound. I tried calling a module as this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto suggests, but it didn't work. Any help please?
<mokush> OerHeks: I'm also running 4.7,  but icon-tasks is not included with it.
<KingSphinx> Alright, got sound in Flash working, as well as my mic in Skype :D
<KingSphinx> 64-bit really is no harder to install/use than 32-bit...
<asfyxia> GordonGR, if you click on the speaker icon on your panel, you'll see a 'mixer' below. If you click on that, check if the PCM (in the middle) shuffle is below (that's standard). If you shuffle that to the top, do you have sound then?
<GordonGR> Did already. Volume is fine, both in kmix and alsamixer.
<GordonGR> speaker is plugged in as well :)
<GordonGR> nikos@russell:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<GordonGR> Codec: VIA VT1708S
<asfyxia> Ok, just checking ;-)
<GordonGR> and according to /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz , my card should correspond to auto BIOS setup (default)
<GordonGR> so I did what the guide said, called modprobe with the appropriate command, rebooted but didn't work
<GordonGR> Hallo! I installed Kubuntu 11.04 yesterday but I have no sound. I tried calling a module as this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto suggests, but it didn't work. Any help please?
<transformers> try mixer ?
<GordonGR> volume is fine. It's the modules I need help with.
<winut> do you need firmware?
<GordonGR> I don't think so. It's just an Intel onboard.
<winut> what version of asla you got?
<winut> alsa, sorry
<winut> check las tpost here -> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/164708
<GordonGR> thanks, winut
<winut> no problem, did it help? thanks
<transformers> Hey my sound is work but never work volume control weel on notebook
<transformers> in 11.04 Kubuntu
<GordonGR> I'll tell you in a moment, winut
<winut> maybe thats a kernel setup thing?
<winut> :-) hopefully
<winut> transformers: what laptop?
<GordonGR> winut:  I'm waiting for a response in freenode #ubuntu, I'll try your thought in a while. It seems it'll work though, my card is the same.
<winut> yeah, and its a recent post :-)
<transformers> toshiba a 200 23k it`s strange in UBUNTU all is worked
<winut> GordonGR: i'm trying to get help in alsa atm for something else :-)
<winut> ok, ill have a look into it :-)
<GordonGR> Hehe, cool. The card worked on Debian before, so it should work on natty too! :)
<winut> nattys old man :-)
<winut> but safer!
<winut> anyone here use evolution mail on kubuntu?
<GordonGR> not any more!
<winut> my dad wanted to try kmail but he already updated his mail to a later version, so no import support for that
<winut> but he is on 11.10
<winut> he will have to wait for kmail to update this
<GordonGR> Ah, he just needs to copy his mbox to some location
<winut> but it changed in the last version
<GordonGR> of what? evolution?
<winut> now its v3 http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/evolution
<winut> yeah
<GordonGR> Ah, I see... sorry, no idea
<winut> np, i'll ask on +1
<transformers> toshiba a 200 23 k
<bkovacs> Kubuntu 11.4 is 735MB out of 7985MB to much memory usage?
<GordonGR> Gotta go for dinner, I'll try it later winut. Thanks!
<winut> no prpblem, enjoy your grub :-)
<ryan_> bkovacs, what are u running?
<bkovacs> Just installed Kubuntu 11.04 yesterday and upgraded KDE to 4.6.5. Added a few apps, like GIMP, Chrome, Thunderbird, KDE Games, that's about all.
<ryan_> ohh..  u upgraded the desk top eh?
<bkovacs> Yeah according to the Kubuntu website. Just added the ppa
<ryan_> normal charge is maybe .3 to .4 g memory, but when u start adding shells on top of shells the memory usage will go up
<bkovacs> What should I do. I have 8GB RAM
<ryan_> if u have 8 gig...  don't do anything
<bkovacs> OK Thanks
<ryan_> windows 7 at idol with out any thing running uses 1.13 gig  to run the desk top
<ryan_> I usually leave the desk top upgrades to the updates and upgrades though!!  then ur charge will run normal
<N9NU> can someone take a look at my pastebin info. I am having a slight problem with the GRUB GUI option within my menu.1st file. It doesn't show up....I get the text version only.  The GUI modes does kick in after the selection however
<N9NU> http://pastebin.mandriva.com/24054
<N9NU> i am using 11.10
<Pici> N9NU : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<N9NU> oh. sri
<winut> what is kde's version of compiz called? thanks
<OerHeks> winut i think compiz.
<winut> so it compiz a good tech?
<winut> i read this today, quite interesting but surely outdated -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=2
<winut> shows some of kde's weaknesses, but you cant have it all as they say :-)
<pedahzur> I'm using KMail 1.13.6.  Under "Options" in the compose window, "Automatic spell checking" is checked. However, when I misspell words, not underline appears under them.  The misspelled words *are* caught if I do a manual spell check (Tools -> Spelling...)  Ideas?
<winut> actually, this is the first page -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<OerHeks> winut, that is old, there are other issues with the 3.1 kernel > http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_31_power_regress&num=1
<winut> omg! thats really bad OerHeks
<winut> 80% power increase :-)
<OerHeks> well, i guess because it is so big, it should be easy to find.
<OerHeks> but this should be talked about in offtopic
<winut> ok, sure :-)
<OerHeks> pedahzur, i can't find any other setting too, Kmail
<winut> OerHeks: do you know a split screen irc client? with replay on load feature? thanks
<Orcris> Hi.
<pedahzur> Orcris: hello
<t0ken_> no puedo ver mi estado de la bateria alguien puede ayudarme?
<U238Willy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ucciga> Salve a tutti
<BarkingFish> Buonasera, ucciga :)
<ucciga> Buonasera a Te BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> hai bisogno di aiuto?
<ucciga> beh sto cercando di orientarmi
<ucciga> Ciao Barkin Fish devo scappare, ci si rivede
<ric> r
<markit> I've a plasmoid "folder view" that shows files in my desktop folder. But I can also drag a icon from K menu in the "desktop" outside it. Where will be put? Is not in desktop folder
<markit> so seems that the "desktop" is not related with "desktop folder", or am I missing something? (kde 4.7 kubuntu 11.04)
<pedahzur> If you drag something into the "Desktop" folder view, it should end up in ~/Desktop
<pedahzur> If you drag something into the "Desktop" folder view, it should end up in ~/DesktopSorry, markit:
<pedahzur> whoops...not my day.
<pedahzur> markit: If you drag something into the "Desktop" folder view, it should end up in ~/Desktop
<sea4ever> Hey all!
<markit> pedahzur: have you tried?
<markit> pedahzur: is not what I've asked
<markit> pedahzur: if you drag on the desktop, but OUTSIDE desktop folder view, where does it end up?
<markit> it does not go in ~/Desktop, that makes no sense to me
<pedahzur> markit: Ah, outside the folder view...didn't catch the verbiage.
<markit> np
<pedahzur> markit: Looks like it goes in a config file somewhere. For me, it becomes a little plasmoid object (gives me the X, config, etc. when I hover over it.)
<markit> pedahzur: yes, but really breaks the "Desktop mental association"
<markit> people in M$ os are used to drop icons on the desktop, and they find them in Desktop folder
<markit> here we have a useless desktop folder and desktop view
<pedahzur> markit: Kind of...you have to keep in mind that the "Desktop" in KDE 4 is no longer ~/Desktop
<markit> I'm confused... I don't love M$ usage, but I do love logical and easy to grasp aproach, this is not
<pedahzur> The Desktop folder view is kind of a hold-over. I don't *think* you'll have ~/Desktop in a new KDE4 install.  it's a hold-over, I believe.
<markit> if you run a live cd of Kubuntu 11.04, you have a ~/Desktop
<pedahzur> Hmm...
<markit> and also has a different icon in dolphin than normal folders (and I don't understand why)
<pedahzur> Here's what I found in ~/.kde: share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc:Url=file:///usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop
<markit> so you have a "special" Desktop folder, that is not realted with real desktop
<markit> pedahzur: so as you suspected is a plasmoid... isn't so confusing?
<pedahzur> markit: A little, yeah.
<sea4ever> I'm interested in contacting Canonical, any ideas?
<pedahzur> sea4ever: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<sea4ever> Thanks
<markit> btw, I had the experience that the "Search and lunch" activity does not show the plasma-desktop used usually by netbooks, but the normal one... any idea?
<pedahzur> markit: Search and lunch? Never heard of that. ;)
<markit> hehehe, I've to improve my english
<markit> or I'm too hungry now so...
<pedahzur> markit: Oh, 'launch'? :)
<pedahzur> Are you talking about the filter on the start menu, or the Alt-F2 launcher?
<markit> in kde 4.7 you have a icon near K menu, or in any case with upper right "don't remember it's name" you can run the activity chooser
<markit> then you use the "search and launch"
<pedahzur> markit: Not familiar with that...or at least not by that name.
<BarkingFish> are others here running 4.4.7 without issue?
<BarkingFish> I have the updates waiting, but I've not added them yet.
<markit> BarkingFish: 4.7? or really 4.4.7?
<BarkingFish> sorry
<BarkingFish> 4:4.7.0
<markit> I'm running 4.7 in kubuntu 11.04 and seem to work pretty well
<BarkingFish> it doesn't bork anything up?
<markit> I've installed in my netbook, laptop, 2 LTSP servers at school and a pair of other spare computers
<Kimlaroux> Google ain't helping:  Anyone knows how to separately configure two mice in kde/X?
<markit> but I've not tested everything in every condition
<markit> BarkingFish: my feeling is that works well
<BarkingFish> markit, I'll take your word for it, and get these 118 updates on
<markit> BarkingFish: hope update process will work flawlessy :)
<BarkingFish> so do I :)
<markit> and hope you have another PC to connect to internet for help, just in case
<BarkingFish> Not right now I don't.  My laptop is with a friend of mine who needs to have net connection while his laptop is in for repair
<markit> BarkingFish: did it worked?
<BarkingFish> yep
<markit> so good :) enjoy 4.7
<BarkingFish> it's faster than I imagined.  Upgrades usually slow stuff down where I migrated from.
<markit> sleep time, see you :)
<BarkingFish> I was connected to the net about 8 seconds *before* my desktop loaded
<BarkingFish> bbfn markit
<fluke_> hello
<fluke_> may i ask a question?
<fluke_> seem to have an issue with a xserver setting in setting up my duel screens
<fluke_> does anyone have the genral idea of how to set it up correctly im using a nvida gtx 580
<fluke_> both monitors are the same resolution and same model the issue is I can'tdrag one window unto the other
<pedahzur> fluke_: Are the monitors mirroring each other? Or is your desktop truly two screens wide?
<fluke_> it not mirroring as of now
<fluke_> and i can drag my mouse to the other monitor but not drag a screen
<pedahzur> fluke_: Seeing as your are in #kubuntu, I assume you're running KDE? What version?
<fluke_> 11.04
<pedahzur> if you go into System Settings -> Display and Monitor what does it say?
<fluke_> only shows one monitor
<pedahzur> What is the resolution on that monitor?
<fluke_> 1920x1080
<fluke_> is there a remote control option i could do with u
<fluke_> so u could guide me and have a better view
<pedahzur> Hmm...it sounds like it is seeing both monitors as one: but you say you can move your mouse from one screen to the other?
<fluke_> i dont want you to do it i need to know if i did something wrong
<fluke_> yes
<pedahzur> fluke_: No, there is no easy remote control option.
<fluke_> teamviewer
<fluke_> ?
<pedahzur> fluke_: Interesting...never heard of it.
<fluke_> yea i use it to trouble shoot my windows pc's
<pedahzur> fluke_: That might help, but won't let me see the whole issue, as it sounds like the monitor config thinks you have one screen.
<pedahzur> fluke_: Ok, I have teamviewer up.  Let's give it a try.
#kubuntu 2011-09-17
<Axlin> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble launching Tomboy on Kubuntu 11.04. I filed a bug report at Launchpad.net, but I figured I might as well ask on IRC as well, in case anybody could point me in the right direction sooner. Here's the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/852278
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852278 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy does not launch - "Unhandled Exception" - Kubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<edoceo> Hey, I'm trying the LiveCD out, 11.04 32bit, but rekonq keeps crashing out :(
<macer1> Hi Axlin
<macer1> it looks like tomboy depends on gnome
<macer1> [DEBUG 17:04:31.562] Failed to register with session manager: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Axlin> Would there be a specific package I'm missing? I've had Tomboy working on Kubuntu before, and I've never had to install the GNOME shell. But maybe I'm missing some sort of dependency?
<macer1> I don't have my ubuntu 11.10 machine at this time to look into this...
<macer1> but maybe file is corrupted?
<Axlin> I should also mention that this is a reinstall of Kubuntu 11.04. Tomboy worked on my last installation, and as part of the reinstallation process, I used dpkg --get-selections to get a log of installed packages, and reinstalled all of them with dselect for the new installation. I should have an equivalent set of installed packages.
<Axlin> Could be, yeah. The thing that's catching my eye is the mention of "<filename unknown>"
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> maybe you miss some package - like libgnome2.0-cil?
<Axlin> I tried installing that through APT, and it said that the package isn't available, but is referred to/replaced by: libgnome2.24-cil libgnome2.0-cil-dev libgnome-vfs2.0-cil libgconf2.0-cil libart2.0-cil
<Axlin> I ran a dpkg -l on all of those, and they're all installed.
<macer1> ctor - constructor
<macer1> incorrect header for constructor...
<macer1> hmm
<Axlin> I just did a Google search for "Missing or incorrect header for method .ctor". I'm finding a number of bug reports related to Gnome-Do having a similar issue. Kinda sounds like this might be related to Mono/Mono apps in general.
<Axlin> But they generally fixed it by deleting Gnome-Do's config directory, which unfortunately didn't help my case.
<macer1> I googled this error, but not finded anything useful
<Axlin> Yeah, me neither. Although I did do something interesting. I installed Banshee, since I know that's also a Mono app, and it, too, refuses to launch, citing some of the same errors.
<Axlin> Missing or incorrect header for method .ctor, Missing or incorrect header for method get_Add
<Axlin>   at Banshee.Daap.DaapService.ThreadedInitialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 , etc.
<macer1> hmm :/
<macer1> maybe it is better idea to attach this bug to mono, not tomboy.
<Axlin> Yeah, probably.
<Axlin> It's definitely looking like a Mono issue.
<macer1> ok, done.
<macer1> now it affects mono
<Axlin> Hah! I fixed it. I just re-installed every Mono package I have, and it's launching beautifully.
<Axlin> Thanks for your help, macer1
<macer1> I was happy to try help ;)
<macer1> Can I mark you bug as invalid now?
<macer1> *your
<Axlin> Yeah, absolutely.
<macer1> Can you write on bug report that mono reinstall helped ;)?
<Axlin> Should I follow up with an explanation? I've never dealt with the bug reporting system. Not sure what the generally-accepted practice is.
<Axlin> Yep, I'll do that.
<macer1> Thanks :) Maybe it will be useful for somebody in future :)
<Axlin> I hope so!
<macer1> :)
<macer1> oops. marked it as incomplete
<macer1> accidently
<Axlin> Hehe
<Axlin> Thanks again for helping me narrow down the problem.
<Axlin> I'm going to hop off the computer now :)
<macer1> do you written something in bug report ;)?
<Axlin> Yep, I did.
<macer1> Thanks :)
<macer1> Marking as invalid now
<xieyi> I am having problem that I can't send mail with kmail if I enclose a accessory in the mail
<xieyi> I found that the accessory name can't be displayed properly
<xieyi> the error message is "invalid transmission method"
<xieyi> I am using Chinese version so the translation may not valid
<xieyi> is there anyone experiencing the same problem?
<edoceo> Hey, I'm trying the LiveCD out, 11.04 32bit, but rekonq keeps crashing out - any ideas?
<edoceo> Oh, huh.  I was in a KVM.  Using the cirrus video driver fails, using "std" works - but graphics are slow
<lbh> why is kubuntu unable to be installed without providing networking information?
<lbh> i can't connect to network atm.
<lbh> and i don't want to connect to one
<lbh> any other installers which allow you to skip the networking stage?
<SubCoolEnt> is there a win7 channel?
<SubCool> anyone got a windwos box that had the ethernet just kinda go missing? - it was working FINE, rebooted into linux... used that for most of today, went back to win7, Win7 CAN NOT see the drivers? or whatever to maket he ethernet card work- but the lighs are on the ethernet card. I reboot into linux- everything is fine. WTF
<SubCool> i knwo this is kubuntu chat- but i hvae to vent.
<ryan_> subcool, did u wipe out windows 7?
<SubCool> lol - no?
<ryan_> lol
<ryan_> ok\
<ryan_> did u install inside win7 ?
<SubCool> no, they are on dual boot
<SubCool> i ahve been using both normall every day
<ryan_> hmm
<SubCool> today win7 just decided it no longer has an ethernet card
<well_laid_lawn> there's ##windows for windows chatter
<ryan_> lol
<well_laid_lawn> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ryan_> thats just cause win 7 sucks
<ryan_> ubottu, its too bad Kubuntu is flooded with ppl like u...  makes me realize why Kubuntu is so far behind the other communities :( cause there are messages knocking down the kde door right now
<ubottu> ryan_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pvive> what does it mean if we get a green background with blue text when we say ls in the Konsole ? I mean i mounted a drive of Ntfs format
<vivek> how to install mac theme in Kubuntu?
<vivek> how to install themes in kubuntu?
<jillc> good morning
<pvive> i installed a theme in Kubuntu
<pvive> But it doesn't show up in the list. how do i apply the theme after installation ???
<jillc> could someone help me try to get my sound working on kubuntu.. i'm kinda new
<dnivra> hello. is there a audio recorder software for kubuntu?
<dnivra> i couldn't find krecord-has it been replaced?
<pvive> hi
<pvive> How to modify which programs that can run in startup?
<nikola> pvive
<pvive> nikola : yes tell
<nikola> @pvive Look at systemsettings>startup and shutdown
<nikola> at autostart tab you can add programs from /usr/bin directory
<nikola> at session menagament tab you can choose "start with an empty session"
<nikola> so at the startup only programs added from autostart tab will be lauched at startup
<nikola> i hope it helps :)
<pvive> nikola : thanks . I wanted to add Synapse . I was able to add. But i don't see other programs like Yakuake listed. It will run on startup by default . I have never set it before. Say if i want to remove it how do i do it now?
<nikola> yakuake is listed in /usr/bin
<nikola> i added it to autostart myself :)
<OerHeks> pvive does yakuake start with F12 (standard) ?
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nikola> if you want to remove some program from startup go to autostart tab, click on chosen program  and on the right you have button "remove"
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> paolo stop that please
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> list
<pvive> nikola : Exactly. thats my point , I don't see any other program listed other than Synapse. There is one more thing called pre-kde startup
<pvive> nikola : But still Yakuake runs on startup . Will it be stored inside that pre-kde startup?
<paolo> lista cartuns
<paolo> cartuns
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !listr
<OerHeks> paolo this is the Kubuntu support channel, do you have a support question ?
<paolo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<well_laid_lawn> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<unhappydepig> 什么东西
<unhappydepig> who can tell me?
<bruno> KDE ?
<bruno> Kentucky Department of Education
<bruno> ???
<szal> lol
<sildar> Hi there
<sildar> Dunno, is this french community ? :p
<sildar> I got a problem with the Ubuntu Logitech :/
<sildar> I can't download anything, the software is telling it cannot connect to the web
<sildar> while everything's running fine out there
<sildar> couldn't find an answer
<AciD_> sildar: open up konsole, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AciD_> what does it says ?
<sildar> seems to upload
<sildar> (slow connection)
<szal> !fr | sildar
<ubottu> sildar: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sildar> well it updates, maybe it'll repair it. I've got 7 min update so I'll say if it's ok when it's done
<jorrik> when i open the task switcher by pressing alt-tab, it's location depends on which screen has the active window ... can i change this to display on both windows?
<sildar> updated
<sildar> ty AciD_, works perfectly
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<well_laid_lawn> !bot | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<szal> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list cartons
<PaulW2U>  /msg ubottu !bot
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ivk> Извените я правильно понимаю это канал поддержки?
<Ddpbf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<luca> Hi! I'm running KDE on Ubuntu. I just installed it but it seems I cannot get the qt gtk engine to work. GTK applications are very bad-looking. Any idea how I can fond out why?
<vinylfreak89> how do I upgrade from natty to oneiric?
<OerHeks> vinylfreak89, sudo sed -i 's/natty/oneiric/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> support in #Ubuntu+1
<vinylfreak89> oerheks thanks but i meant using the gui upgrade tool
<vinylfreak89> there was a command in previous releases
<vinylfreak89> but i dont remember what it was
<vinylfreak89> i will check out #ubuntu+1 though
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> fine BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy=slang-hello
<BluesKaj> but anyway , how are you Peace- ..I'm fine thanks :)
<oracleoftruth> This the right place for help with 11.10?
<oracleoftruth> Apt seems to have stopped working on my system. Can't install or upgrade anything. Anyone seen this or can suggest fix?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD everytime i forget that BluesKaj :D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well... i was on the plane this morning ... Peace- skydiver :P so now i am a bit tired
<Peace-> oracleoftruth: sudo apt-get update
<Roey> hey all, how do I download photos off my phone with DLNA and KDE?
<Roey> hey BluesKaj and Peace-
<Roey> and oracleoftruth
<Peace-> Roey: DLNA ?
<Roey> great nick.
<Roey> DLNA is the protocol by which cell phones transfer music, movies and other files to other devices
<oracleoftruth> seems to update ok. wont upgrade; thanks! (Clearly not true though!)
<Roey> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Digital_Living_Network_Alliance
<Peace-> oracleoftruth: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oracleoftruth> same thing. gets stuck: Reading package lists... Done
<oracleoftruth> oracleoftruth@shiny:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<oracleoftruth> Reading package lists... Done
<oracleoftruth> oracleoftruth@shiny:~$ e... 50%
<Peace-> Roey: ok but.... how did you connect your phone ?
<FloodBotK2> oracleoftruth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<BluesKaj> oracleoftruth, how and what are you upgrading ?
<Roey> Peace-:  I just configured my droid2 global to "Start DLNA"
<oracleoftruth> just standard upgrade. New install and wanted to upgrade after adding medibuntu. Also would like to install couple of things but nothing is installing via apt
<oracleoftruth> muon not working either
<wow> How can I connect to the twit network on irc
<BluesKaj> oracleoftruth, either in the package manager or your sources.list make sure the repos are enabled
<oracleoftruth> repos def enabled. apt-get update will update packages; just can't install or upgrade them
<Krow_> Installed Kubuntu 11.04 from Live CD, installation completes with no issues, asks to reboot inorder to use the new installation, boots to flashing curser at the top left of the screen and hangs.... Can how ever install any other distro of linux and works with no issues....
<Krow_> 64 bit i might add
<oracleoftruth> can anyone suggest how to fix my apt problem please? Can't install or upgrade anythinG!
<BluesKaj> oracleoftruth, try running the gui upgrade manager
<BluesKaj> err update-manager-kde
<oracleoftruth> tried that thanks; muon is the new one. Doesn't work either. May have to reinstall
<BluesKaj> oracleoftruth, did you try a different server ?
<oracleoftruth> don't think its server issue; apt itself seems to be broken!
<mutley89> Is there any way to set colour schemes differently depending on the application in kde?
<fabian__> hOLA
<mutley89> The reason I ask is that I have the general colour scheme to to a dark one mostly using blacks and dark reds which looks okay, however when using programs like poen office they interpret this as the background colour to display documents, which makes them hard to read, is there any way to change this?
<Tm_T> mutley89: hmm, only for the openoffice?
<mutley89> ideally
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> mutley89: see openoffice settings -> appearance
<Tm_T> if you have patience, just make a new colour scheme within the openoffice
<mutley89> Tm_T:where is the appearence menu?
<mutley89> It's actually libre office if that makes any difference
<Tm_T> mutley89: tools menu, in the bottom is settings or configure
<Tm_T> when you get the settings window open, appearance should be somewhere there
<mutley89> ah, found it, cheers
<adminku> hi... question: my taskbar is on the top of the desktop... how do i bring it back? thx.
<adminku> i'm running kubuntu 11.04
<bulldog98_> adminku: click on the crashew (the thing in the egde of the panel)
<adminku> ok
<bulldog98_> than klick on the screen edge
<adminku> ok, and?
<bulldog98_> button and move it :)
<adminku> nope...
<user> Hello, I am looking for help. I issued subo commands to install software, and issued the subo update and subo upgrade commands.
<user> it is installed ubuntu software on top of my kubuntu
<user> can i reverse this by re-updating with kubuntu
<user> or is there a way to undo what I did
<user> ?
<shadeslayer> user: just remove the ubuntu software center using the apt-get remove command
<shadeslayer> but, it was probably installed because some app needs it
<shadeslayer> what command did you run?
<user> hold on let me get the commands,
<user> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<user> sudo apt-get update
<user> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<user> sudo apt-get update
<user> sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloodBotK2> user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user> i issued these commands under root.
<user> is the "get and remove software application" for Ubuntu?
<user> and do you think there will be problems with my Kubuntu that I have ran those commands? on my system start up it now says Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu. :) which is weird.
<user> it says Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu on the Grub start up splash screen.
<user> :) lol
<James147> user: it says ubuntu in grub for kubuntu any way... since kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde (and without gnome)
<user> I see, so will there be any problems with my system that I ran those commands, I want to make the right choice now to avoid a system crash and loss data
<user> can I also install gnome into my kde as well ?
<James147> user: its likly you installed a desktopenvroment ontop of kubuntu... you should be able toswitch between them from the login manager
<user> I see,
<James147> user: if you want to install gnome then install the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<user> awesome,
<user> sounds good,
<user> I wont run into problems with Kubuntu if I install gnome.
<James147> user: you shouldn't
<user> I am used to using the older linux operating systems where we would install gnome, kde and xwindows and we select them.
<user> Thanks, !!
<vincen> kkk
<vincen> hi
<vincen> i want ur help
<James147> !help | vincen
<ubottu> vincen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheBuntu> How do i get bluetooth keyboard and mouse working
<Peace-> TheBuntu: mmm
<OerHeks> setup pairing with an usb/ps2 keyboard & mouse ?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils  libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<Peace-> the ubottu sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils  libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexf
<Peace-> omg
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> TheBuntu: sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils kdebluetooth libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<Peace-> delete  kdebluetooth from the list
<TheBuntu> kinda figured that when it said...  kdebluetooth' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> TheBuntu, are you on KDE or Gnome/unity ?
<TheBuntu> OerHeks: kde
<giantpune> does anybody know about the kubuntu file transfer stuff?  im talking about when you select a file in dolphin and press ctrl+c and then paste the file in a different location
<giantpune> for some reason, this operation is painfully slow for me using kubuntu.  when i boot up ubuntu and copy the same files from the same hard drive, it goes much faster
<Guest72049> shreeja has joined
<nikola> is there a change in policy about chromium updates in natty? it is still on version 12!? before version 12 i had updates... but version 13 is out for over the month and still no updates
<draik> Hello all. I removed GRUB on a laptop with Win7 and I can't get the MBR back. Is there a way to remove GRUB and restore the Win7 boot manager in the MBR?
<giantpune> use the windows installation/repair disc.
<draik> giantpune: I don't have that :(
<giantpune> a quick google search will give you the link to one
<salva> ciao
<salva> qualcunopuo darmi una mano ho un problema
<salva> con un paio di aplicazzioni
<BarkingFish> !it|salva
<ubottu> salva: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<salva> grazzie amico
<BarkingFish> :)
<linux-beginner-h> how can I migrate my mails from kmail to kmail2?
<linux-beginner-h> my imap is working fine... but I have also some offline mails... which I would like to migrate...
<uc> hallo, mit welches tool kann ich auslesen welches mainboard in meinem laptop eingebaut ist ?
<mrpixel> hello!!!
<irony> Bonjour. Je suis nouveau sous linux, et j'ai une question. Comment lancer un .run ?
<irony> How can I "execute" a .run on linux plz ?
<linux-beginner-h> irony:  ./filename.run
<linux-beginner-h> command line
<howlymowly_> hi poeple..  i just tried updating to oneiric using the update manager and got this error:  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<howlymowly_> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<howlymowly_> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<howlymowly_> any idea?
<jbu> hi all: I'm looking for an alternative to ubuntu that isn't unity or gnome3 based and am looking at kubuntu, but all my past exp. w/ kde has been that it's really buggy...can anyone speak for 11.04 kubuntu?
<winut> my dad uses kubuntu 11.10, works fine for him
<winut> however, he uses synaptic as muon is bust in this version!
<jbu> 11.10?
<winut> i'm sure it will be fixed eventually and will be much better than synaptic
<winut> yeah, beta
<winut> it has kde 4.7 :-)
<jbu> i've used kde before and it works almost perfectly but just minor bugs everywhere
<Kimlaroux> I went back to 10.04.... more stable = more usable
<jbu> i just want to know if it's still the same way
<winut> i tried ubuntu 11.10 but that was like hell on earth
<Kimlaroux> it hasn't changed... well actually yes it did : now it's almost impossible to manually fix those annoying bugs
<jbu> :( this is depressing guys
<Kimlaroux> doesn't stop me from using kubuntu and nothing else though
<jbu> winut, so your dad has no problem w/ 11.10 but you found it really bad?
<Kimlaroux> it depends how you use it
<jbu> at the time i tried kubuntu last, i was using kde in the most basic way
<winut> ubuntu 11.10 had too many show stopping bugs, made us switch to kde
<jbu> must've been 10.04 or 10.10
<jbu> i guess i'll check out xfce
<jbu> it's just so...ugly
<winut> and my dad prefers it, as it has some really good apps, like k3b, amarok, kate etc
<jbu> kate is amazing
<jbu> kate just loads up SOOO slowly in gnome
<jbu> probably expected
<winut> also the chat program is amazing :-)
<winut> better irc client i have ever seen
<jbu> winut, what's it called?
<winut> kopete?
<jbu> ah yes
<Kimlaroux> Quassel
<winut> sorry, quassel
<Kimlaroux> Interrestingly, I never tried it
<Kimlaroux> maybe I should, people seems to like it
<winut> im using osx atm, but will surely run kubuntu or xubuntu on my laptop when its fixed
<winut> it has chat replay and stuff like that
<winut> so if you reboot you know where you are. also kde supports window memory as well
<nikola> if you want stable system install kubuntu 11.04 and update it to kde 4.6.5
<winut> what is the package manager for that?
<winut> nikola: 11.04
<nikola> go to kubuntu.org and download 11.04 version
<nikola> it is super stable. at least for me :)
<jbu> how can people stick around with kde?  it's been unstable for so long (at least in my experience)
<jbu> oops just started a flamewar probably
<nikola> newest vesion 11.10 which will be released in october is buggy at the moment
<nikola> jbu install 11.04 and update kde from default 4.6.2 to 4.6.5
<nikola> and it will be rock solid
<jbu> nikola, thanks, i might try it out today
<nikola> jbu: for newest bugfix release 4.6.5 you have to install kubuntu ppa ( sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa )
<nikola> jbu: and if you want the best performance my advice is to turn off vsync and blur effect in desktop effect
<nikola> :)
<jbu> oh ok thanks
<jbu> i think ill be trying kubuntu today and if that's even the least bit buggy im headed to xubuntu
<nikola> once you get used to kde, it is very hard to go back to anything else :)
<nikola> good night everybody
<jbu> good night? jeez where are u
<jbu> goodnight
<nikola> europe :)
<jbu> ah ok
<nikola> it is 11.50 pm here
<nikola> c ya
<marquee_> howdy
<marquee_> is there anyone here that can answer a quick kpackagekit question?
<valorie> yes: use Muon instead
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> but seriously, marquee_ -- just ask your question
<valorie> if someone can help, they will
<marquee_> cool thanks
<marquee_> umm i just downloaded and isntalled kubuntu
<marquee_> and after booting, first thing I did was run kpackagekit to update everything
<marquee_> right now though,
<marquee_> its stuck on language-pack-kde-en-base
<marquee_> should i just cancel it and update everything again?
<marquee_> or is there another fix?
<szal> is there no KDE 4.7.1 for Natty?
<szal> the kubuntu-backports PPA still has 4.7.0
<DaemonFC> 4.7.1 is only in Oneiric right now
<szal> is it planned to be pushed into backports?
<DaemonFC> no clue
<Mindolo> Hola a todos
<OerHeks> szal no, afaik
<Mindolo> klk
<valorie> yikes, marquee
<valorie> I've been there
 * valorie hates kpackagekit
<valorie> and we no longer use it by default, as of Oneiric
<valorie> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<szal> OerHeks: hmm..  what's the use of having 4.7.0 when 4.7.1 won't be pushed?
<valorie> 4.7.0 is good
<hallman> Am I correct to assume that egit was for some reason taken out of the package repositoy - and therefore uninstalled on my system? This pisses me off to no end
<valorie> !info egit
<ubottu> Package egit does not exist in natty
<hallman> I'm not sure if the package name was "egit"..
<valorie> !egit
<hallman> Probably not then
<hallman> But that's the name of the program. git plugin for eclipse.
<valorie> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-8ubuntu3 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 120 kB
<valorie> possibly there is a new plugin for the update?
<hallman> Can't find anything suiting when I search for eclipse or git
<hallman> It seems gone
<hallman> And it's definitely gone from my system
<valorie> hmmm, and no #eclipse
<valorie> but there certainly is a #git
<valorie> whatup, alis?
<hallman> They're not the ones fucking things up
<valorie> I spoke too soon
<valorie> do the command /msg alis list *eclipse*
<valorie> and choose the best one
<valorie> kubuntu can't provide packages which aren't available
<valorie> or won't build
<valorie> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hallman> Surely the ubuntu people put together their own manifests or whatever they need for the package system to intstall software? Like every other dist out there..
<valorie> indeed, but upstreams provide most applications which are then packaged
<marquee_> so i should just use kpackage to get oneiric
<hallman> However it works, seems pretty shitty to just remove it from the package system and hence, MY system
<marquee_> and once I got oneiric, never use kpackagekit again?
<hallman> Rather than just leaving it until the update works
<hallman> Or whatever the problem is now
<valorie> hallman, what I would do is stop the download
<valorie> then do, in a console: dpkg --configure -a
<valorie> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> in Oneiric, you'll have to choose kpk deliberately
<valorie> and now you can choose Muon if you want
<valorie> hallman, if it doesn't work, or doesn't build, why would it be included?
<valorie> if the developer of the plugin didn't update it to the next version of eclipse, It Won't Work
<valorie> Kubuntu doesn't want to deliver packages that Won't Work
<valorie> you may be able to roll back your eclipse, I don't know
<marquee_> valorie, this is kinda nooby question, but how do i use dpkg?
<hallman> fine, thanks for the suggestions. I'll just use command line git in the meanwhile..
<marquee_> is it terminal only? or is there a way to run it in a ui?
<marquee_> gui*
<valorie> sorry I couldn't help more, hallman
<valorie> marquee_: you can run it in Konsole
<valorie> alt+f2
<valorie> then type Konsole
<valorie> you don't have to go to a terminal
<marquee_> whats the command to just search for updates for everything?
<marquee_> like kpackage
<valorie> sudo apt-get update
<marquee_> thats it?
<marquee_> wow
<valorie> but then if you want to upgrade, it's best to do dist-upgrade, as I typed above
<marquee_> i thought it was something different than apt
<valorie> this is why people learn to use the cli
<valorie> it's quick and fast
<marquee_> k i'll keep both commands in archive, thanks
<valorie> I like the guis also
<valorie> but the cli is fast, and so much more reliable
<valorie> especially than kpk
<hallman> valorie: Would you know if egit will magically appear for me again when it is deemed stable again? Or will I have to look out for it?
<valorie> I don't know -- I would google around for the egit project, and get in touch with the developer
<hallman> Alrighty.. thanks again
<valorie> most devels like to hear from users who like their stuff
<valorie> your contact could be what makes them wake up and update
<valorie> :-)
<marquee_> i got another qeustion: on the site, it says that 11.04 won't be supported bast october
<valorie> no, that's incorrect
<marquee_> will i still be able to just use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade at that time to get the official 11.04 isntead of the beta?
<valorie> in October, 11.10 comes out
<valorie> but that doesn't mean that 11.04 loses support
<marquee_> ah
<marquee_> well thanks a ton
<marquee_> i'll be back if i run into other issues, I hope you'll still be around valorie :P
<valorie> heh, I'm far from the most knowlegeable here
<marquee_> but its enough to be able to help me out :P anyways im out
<marquee_> l8erz thanks again
<cher> Hi. Networking question. Although sudo /sbin/ifconfig shows that I have an eth0 up and running, sudo /sbin/ifdown eth0 says "interface not configured". What do I have to do instead?
<BarkingFish> cher, do you have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<BarkingFish> ifup and ifdown only work if I remember correctly, if there is an entry for them in there.
<BarkingFish> it would look something like     auto eth0 inet   or similar
<cher> Ah found it. ifconfig eth0 down.
<cher> Hrmpf
<cher> Although route shows wlan0 as route, routing no longer works after ifconfig eth0 down.
<cher> Test
<ccux> sombody speak in intalian?
<ccux> sombody speak italian?
#kubuntu 2011-09-18
<winstonG> how can i sync ipod touch?
<valorie> if you want to use the Apple sync, you'll probably have to run iTunes in Wine
<valorie> files can be moved back and forth, but their sync isn't made available outside of iTunes
<valorie> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<valorie> winstonG: ^^^
<valorie> so I guess the answer to your question is, what do you mean by sync?
<valorie> the links above should help more than I know
<winstonG> valorie: my amarok can see that there's an ipod
<winstonG> but cannot see the stuff in it
<winstonG> valorie: thanks i'll check the links
<valorie> they have a non-standard file-system, which sucks a bit
<avihay> hi, my computer just crashed. I want to know why. where should I look? /var/log/dmesg.1 ?
<DaemonFC> ksystemlog makes going through those log files easier
<DaemonFC> :)
<winut> hi! does muon work properly in 11.04? thanks
<winut> package manager
<valorie> yes, for me it does
<valorie> I've been using it for many months
<winut> oh, thats great news. hopefully it'll be fixed for 11.10 launch :-) thanks
<winut> i'm using synaptic until they iron out the bugs
<winut> plus its much better and nicer than synaptic :-)
<winut> any idea on how to get gnome-keyring to load on login? thanks
<valorie> I think Jontheechidna hasn't been around in IRC lately
<winut> using evolution mail atm and that requires gnome keyring, as its not programmed to use kwallet
<valorie> right, I'm trying out Tomboy notes and ubuntuone, and it starts for me
<valorie> i have to put in my password every time, of course
<valorie> this would be an #ubuntu question I think
<winut> however, evolution still prompts for the password, albeit just 1 with gnome-keyring installed. however, would be better to open without password. any ideas? thanks
<valorie> there is a ##evolution  channel
<valorie> not sure if that's what you need or not
<winut> okay, cool :-P thanks again
<valorie> it has no channel /topic
<valorie> so it could be about the biological process
<valorie> lol
<winut> mmm, 4 users, better than none i guess
<winut> thats including me btw!
<winut> however, thats at #evolution
<[Relic]> n #ubuntu
<winut> ill ask in +1, as im on kubuntu 11.10 using evolution 3
<volty> hi, wine-1.2.2 installed via meta, how can I configure it to switch to 1.3 ?
<winut> wine1.3
<winut> remove and replace with the above version
<winut> i use the winehq ppa, not sure if it s the same version
<winut> sorry, what is meta?
<volty> winut: wasn't there a utility to choose the versions used (I can't remember the cmd)
<winut> why do you need both?
<volty> meta package is kind of symbolic link pointing to which version to install by default
<volty> said in a primitive way
<winut> ok, thats fine, maybe i jumped off the handle here! lol
<winut> volty: do you deal with volts?
<volty> not at all :)
<winut> no electric guitar?
<valorie> http://www.google.com/search?q=volty&hl=en&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=4vm&channel=fs&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=sE91TqWBGKrhiAKuxP2yAg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBQQ_AUoAQ&biw=1071&bih=657 ?
<winut> thats a link and a half :-) !
<valorie> sorry, should have shortened it
<volty> volty is just a diminutive of Voltaire
<winut> yeah, bloody right, pastbin for ftw! lol
<winut> now you lost me again! lol
<valorie> google searches should offer short URLS !
<valorie> looks like a motorcycle every time
<valorie> when the search term is "volty"
<winut> so much meta data
<volty> let me try
<volty> http://www.google.com/search?q=volty&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<volty> valorie: i suggest you to learn about web shortcuts and klipper, an amazing combination!
<winut> has anyone see a kk app for kde? (sic bad joke)
<winut> sorry, thats inappropriate
<winut> so voltaire invented an linux window manager called enlightenment, awesome :-)
<valorie> volty, I know and love klipper
<valorie> but do not know how you got that web shortcut
<valorie> I mean I know the konqueror ones
<volty> so go konqueror settings edit the gg shortcuts and just put http://www.google.com/search?q=\{@}   (even without utf8)
<volty> gg shortcut
<valorie> I see
 * valorie is using FF for the most part
<valorie> Konq and Rekonq both have weaknesses I don't have patience for
<N9NU> anyone know what the CLI command is to re-start the taskbar (bottom panel)
<volty> i see, some tweaking with ff  too, but i  don't see the edit option for bookmarks
<volty> N9NU: not sure,  plasma-desktop
<N9NU> ill try that
<volty> once upon the time it used to be a separate one
<volty> valorie: are you there?
<casey> Hi! Can someone help me with an easy one? I'm locked out of my computer because it's booting into a broken Gnome session and i can't figure out how to get it back to KDE...
<casey> I logged out of KDE, chose a gnome session, did some testing, tried to log out of gnome and chose "default session" hoping to get back to KDE...
<casey> It hung there, and on a reboot it goes to a Gnome desktop with no menus/keybord shortcuts/etc. Just the desktop. I just want the X startup scripts to go back to KDE, or at least a way to get to the KDM login manager so i can get out of this trap...
<valorie> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<valorie> maybe some help there, casey?
<casey> hi valorie - i'd love some help. Was that boot option line directed at me?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I've never seen your exact situation before
<valorie> but those seem like they might offer some help
<casey> Thanks. I'm not having grub-level trouble. It's booting fine. The issue is somewhere in the x stuff... xinitrc, kdm configs, etc... I'm trying to figure out where the default session is remembered, etc.
<casey> Somehow running gnome caused it to remember gnome as the default session...
<casey> and since gnome isn't starting up correctly, i can't switch back. :-(
<valorie> not very nice of that gnome session, for sure
<casey> agreed. :-)
<valorie> !kdm
<casey> Sorry, i'm a noob... what is the meaning of the "!" there?
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know about kdm
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> it asks the bot a question
<casey> ah.
<valorie> you can do it too
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> etc.
<casey> yeah, i've been googling around trying to sort through the nest of config files and so forth, but i can't track down exactly where kdm (which is running, and presumably starting gnome) is getting the idea that gnome is the session to use...
<valorie> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<valorie> heh
<casey> Doh.
<valorie> it's just a database
<valorie> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<casey> Got it. Handy.
<Lithos84> casey: Perhaps if you remove "gnome-session".
<casey> Thanks - remove it from where?
<Lithos84> casey: From a console: sudo apt-get remove gnome-session
<casey> oh, thanks. I'd like to not uninstall things just yet, though obviously i will if i have to... somewhere is a config file that's causing this...
<casey> since kdm is still running (as it should be) and gdm is not, i'm assuming that kdm is what is starting the gnome session, right?
<casey> i've looked in /etc/kde4/kdm
<Lithos84> casey: Can't you choose KDE as login session on KDM?
<casey> KDM doesn't come up... i had it set for autologin, which i presume is why it now flies right into the broken gnome session...
<casey> i know there's a file somewhere that has something like "autologin=true" or whatever... hopefully with session selection stuff as well (?)... can't remember where it is.... arrrggghhhh....
<casey> Aha...
<casey> /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc has AutoLoginEnable... just set it to false... booting...
<casey> I think KDM logs into the last session... since gnome died when i was trying to log out, it remembered gnome
<casey> bingo, i'm back in! :-)
<casey> well, that took longer than it should have. :-) Thanks for the suggestions.
<Lithos84> casey: Good! (^^)
<casey> It's always the easiest stuff that hangs me up the longest.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody, what's up?
<LINKSWORD2> So I'm working on my friend's laptop, and apparently it's behaving really weirdly.
<LINKSWORD2> It's got Kubuntu 11.04 on it, but flash-objects are super slow.
<LINKSWORD2> The Kubuntu alternative to Flash Player is really acting like molasses in January.
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: You're (or your friend) using Gnash?
<LINKSWORD2> I know just enough about Kubuntu to get myself in trouble. lol
<LINKSWORD2> What is Gnash?
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: You talked about "The Kubuntu alternative to Flash Player". So far as I know, the only alternative to Adobe's Flash is Gnash, the GNU Foundation's flash interpreter.
<LINKSWORD2> OK, that may be it.
<LINKSWORD2> Either way, it's behaving like frozen molasses.
<LINKSWORD2> My system runs just fine with the regular Flash Player installed, but my friend's does not.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm using a full Kubuntu installation on an "older than the dark ages" Compaq, while he's got an HP laptop of approximately the same age. (Roughly 8 years.)
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: I'd suggest trying Adobe's flash (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer). I've never been able to get Gnash to work for me.
<LINKSWORD2> I figured.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, we're going to back up his system, and start over fresh. Then I'll do that.
<valorie> !gnash
<ubottu> gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<valorie> I use the non-free flash
<valorie> and it works OK
<valorie> not great
<valorie> I hope html5 works, and gets here soon
<deis> so does wubi just fail when you have multiple hard drives?
<deis> in a raid 0
<valorie> !wubi | deis
<ubottu> deis: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<spartan137> Hallo at all
<spartan137> Goood morning
<spartan137> Can someone tell me what is the reason of apache2 autostart service in Kubuntu?
<spartan137> I saw 5 apache2 processes in system monitor, so i would know what is the reason for wich i have these apache server running.
<valorie> spartan137: do you have it set up as a server?
<valorie> I've never seen any Apache entries in my system mon
<spartan137> hallo at all, Good sunday.
<spartan137> I see in system monitor that i have 5 apache2 server processes running. Can someone tell me why?
<valorie> you didn't answer my question, spartan137
<well_laid_lawn> it's probably just session saving gone wrong - login with a new session
<diego21> hi, imposible to format my pendrive. It's a Kingston 4GB. I tried fdisk, partitionmanager, mfs.vfat, dd, ....and didnt work
<well_laid_lawn> diego21: it has to be unmounted so you can format it
<diego21> yes, I know
<well_laid_lawn> is it getting automounted ?
<diego21> yea
<diego21> no, sorry
<diego21> it doesnt automount
<diego21> the system detects it, but doesnt mount it
<well_laid_lawn> if it's unmounted it should be able to be partitioned
<well_laid_lawn> I prefer gparted for ease of use - but on the cli I use cfdisk then mkfs.
<diego21> well, i think fdisk its like cfdisk
<diego21> but dont work
<well_laid_lawn> does it give an error?
<diego21> error 16
<diego21> but the device isnt mounted
<well_laid_lawn> try using dmesg to see what's going on
<diego21> i did
<well_laid_lawn> open a terminal and remove the pendrive
<well_laid_lawn> run   dmesg | tail
<well_laid_lawn> plug in the pendrive and rerun dmesg | tail
<diego21> done
<diego21> paste the output?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diego21> first one
<diego21> [ 8493.574107] sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<diego21> [ 8493.579182] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] 7555528 512-byte logical blocks: (3.86 GB/3.60 GiB)
<diego21> [ 8493.582779] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<diego21> [ 8493.582786] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<diego21> [ 8493.582790] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<FloodBotK2> diego21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chris-Magentium> looking for help with KDE desktop saving files locally from Samba share instead of streaming them
<James147> Chris-Magentium: what programs?
<Chris-Magentium> James147 - VLC, Mplayer, and all other media players. When streaming from a Media share, Dolphin saves a local copy of the file instead of streaming it to the programs
<James147> Chris-Magentium: dolphin just passes a url to the applications... it dosnt handel saving or streaming... have you tried kaffeine or dragon player?
<Chris-Magentium> dragon player works but goes mental in Fullscreen. I have not tried Kaffeine yet, is it any good ?
<James147> Chris-Magentium: I think so, much more advanced then dragon player
<Chris-Magentium> I will install it and try it. I also find that if i use Gnome to Connect to Server, and then play a file from a MOUNTED network drive, it works fine. Is there a way to mount network drives in KDE ?
<Chris-Magentium> Correction : I also found that if i used gnome ...
<Chris-Magentium> James147 - Thank you so much!! Kaffeine is EXACTLY what i need!! Do you have any info about Mounting network drives in KDE ?
<James147> Chris-Magentium: not sure if kde will do it... but you can add an entry to /etc/fstab to automatically do it at boot
<James147> Chris-Magentium: also: http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=1281 might be of intrest (at elast the edit at the bottom)
<Chris-Magentium> James147 - Thank you :) I will look it up. And again thank you for the Streaming recommendation. A question with KAffiene though, it says that it cannot find the input plugin for MRL <url to file>, is this normal ?
<spartan137> sorry valorie, i didn't see your question
<spartan137> valorie: please ask again..
<James147> Chris-Magentium: do you have the codecs installed? (kubuntu-restricted-extras shoould pull everything you need)
<Chris-Magentium> James147 -I am fairly sure i do, i can play the files with other players, but i will check
<Chris-Magentium> James147 - I did not have the extras installed so i am instaling them now :)
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Ddpbf> today is Mark Shuttleworth's birthday
<macer1> Ddpbf, :)
<Ddpbf> i wish him to switch back to kde
<Ddpbf> :D
<Ddpbf> after all he was first patron of KDE
<spartan137> hallo at all
<spartan137> i use kubuntu, i saw that there are 4 getty processes..
<spartan137> what is the reason of these 4 getty processes and can usefully be blocked the launch?
<BluesKaj> spartan137, most  ikely those are normal runlevel startups
<spartan137> BluesKaj: but i don't want these getty, and i saw in rc2.local and i don't find who launch these. I don't need these so them mustn't be running. The computer MUST execute what i want it to run.
<theAnimal-ZA> hello all
<bline> the panel locks up at starbucks until i do the web login. some network activity blocking with no timeout?
<spartan137> can someone tell me how stop the autolaunch of the 5 gettu processes?
<bline> spartan137: did you check system settings -> Startup and Shutdown?
<spartan137> hum
<spartan137> bline: in kubuntu?
<bline> yeah
<bline> fresh install
<bline> dunno, u don't have it?
<spartan137> bline: yes just seen ... i see only keyboard daemon
<bline> all the way at the bottom
<spartan137> is this the process that loads the getty?
<bline> oh, sorry
<bline> misunderstood
<bline> u want to get rid of the consoles?
<spartan137> i don't want the getty process running
<spartan137> so i don't want them autoload
<bline> that's the consoles afaik
<spartan137> please?
<bline> why do you want to disable console?
<bline> dunno if there are tools to manage these but the consoles are started from /etc/init/tty[1-6].conf
<bline> maybe removing those would not launch the consoles, I've never tried
<bline> seems like a crazy thing to want to do
<xenon_> Hey everyone
<winut> any idea why phonon backend vlc wont work with amarok on kubuntu 11.10? thanks (causes it to crash immediately)
<xenon_> Does anyone know how to get the connection manager working properly? My pppoe connections aren't showing
<BluesKaj> winut, I just tried the combo you with vlc -phonon-plugin as the backend and amarok crashes here as well after about 2 secs of music. .. Gonna try it with gstreamer , to see what happens there.
<winut> thanks, that works ok
<winut> but still crashes often
<winut> i heard vlc is the superior, i reckon kubuntu should use that instead by default
<winut> however, that would require a re write of all the packages in kde-desktop etc !
<winut> gstreamer also plays the radio channels at the wrong speed half the time
<BluesKaj> winut, it's amarok that at fault here . try vlc to see if your music will play
<winut> good idea :-) thanks
<winut> ill speak to my dad about it
 * BluesKaj has never like amarok much ...always found it clunky and crashy
<BluesKaj> liked
<winut> well once it has vlc backend, it should finally be stable
<winut> it needs something that is compatible with all the formats its trying to play
<winut> !
<BluesKaj> VLC comes with most format codecs and wrappers already installed
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to use rekonq for my primary browser, for integration's sake. But I can't log into tvtropes. OK, I can log in, but then when I go to edit anything it tells me I need to get known. What up?
<LogicallyDashing> Er... never mind. Caching problem.
<davyde> hi people
<davyde> can you tell me why i cannot share the directory /mnt/Disk ?
<DarthFrog> Have you (a) configured Samba to share it and (b) ensured that the directory has the necessary permissions?
<antonio_> cuzao
<antonio_> help
<kubb> I am using KDE Ubuntu 11.10 and have inadvertently uninstalled gtreamer which uninstalled loads of programs. from the logs I got it back together again  but now when I clickon a  folder on my desktop it opens VLC. Anyone know how to fix this?
<markit> hi, I want to do a certain action when the PC starts (send a mail), and do the same when shutdowns. I've found /etc/rc.local the percfect place for the start part, but is there an equivalent for shutdown? Should be fired while all services are still up (i.e. networking)
<kubb> OK sorted I went into inode-directory associations and removed vlc
<DarthFrog> markit: The scripts in /etc/rc2.d are where you want to look.  Scripts that start with "S" are started upon entry to that runlevel.  Scripts that start with "K" are processed upon leaving that runlevel.  Scripts are processed in numerical order.
<kubb> Another issue - Wine programs used to minimise to system tray but now get minimsed to the desktop and wine button in the task manager . Anyone know how to get it back the way it was?
<markit> DarthFrog: is this still valid, since now ubuntu uses the "services" stuff
<markit> ?
<markit> and do I have then to create one myself, not "standard" one like rc.local?
<DarthFrog> markit: Hmm, don't know - it's been a long time since I looked at that sruff.
<DarthFrog> markit: "K00do_what_I_want"
<markit> ok, got it, thanks
<DarthFrog> markit: Read the README file in /etc/rc2.d.
<leoBava> hello there!!
<semitones> what are some alternative music players to amarok that integrate well into kde
<semitones> but have a cleaner interface
<avihay> semitones: Juk, I guess, also kaffein I kind of dislike juke, kaffein isn't really a dedicated music player either. I dislike amarok more.
<deis> im so happy kubuntu exists, i tried out Ubuntu on my desktop and did not like it, but then decided to give Kubuntu exists, i realized most of my dislike was because of Gnome
<semitones> avihay: I've heard people mention clementine,, is it a kde app?
<semitones> i'm kind of new to kubuntu
<DaemonFC> Clementine is a fork of Amarok 1.4, which shipped in KDE 3.x, it uses QT 4 and Gstreamer now
<avihay> I don't know, you'd have to check the main site. anyway, I wouldn't worry so much about kde integration
<DaemonFC> it works fine with KDE
<DaemonFC> though I personally prefer Amarok
<semitones> i thought you had to use kde apps, or else th ememory would get full
<deis> is there a better app for mouse and keyboard sharing now between linux and windows computers, i used synergy way back in the day
<avihay> well, how much memory do you have?
<DaemonFC> semitones: Not true, and QT4 is the GUI toolkit of KDE
<DaemonFC> the overhead of running GTK+ applications is minimal
<DaemonFC> Firefox is one example
<semitones> oh ok
<DaemonFC> the main advantage to running programs made for KDE is that they fit in better with KDE
<semitones> in what way?
<avihay> in amarok's case, I think that that sums up in the shortcuts appearing in the system config
<DaemonFC> look and feel mostly
<BluesKaj> this doesn't apply to 11.04,  but VLC ftw on my pc , it plays everything one can throw at it and no clunky interface like amarok ...amaork isn't working with phonon backends gstreamer and vlc-phonon-plugin on 11.10, so i guess amarok users have to use xine
<semitones> this is a weird thing -- in ubuntu, plugging in headphones mutes the speakers, but in kubuntu it does not...
<avihay> I expirienced amarok finiding it hard to play a simple playlist, as well as haveing problems dealing with my collection
<BluesKaj> semitones, open alsamixer and enable automute , you'll find it with F5 key and right arrow to navigate to it
<BluesKaj> I gave up on building proper playlists in amarok ...I just set all the media extns to open with vlc , so I can play music right from the folders
<semitones> BluesKaj: what is f5 supposed to do in alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> semitones, it shows all the ctrls , including capture and the automute option
<semitones> i see captuer but not automute..
<semitones> capture
<muntiKubu> anyone knows which pakg has the add-apt-repository command?
<muntiKubu> pkg*
<BluesKaj> semitones, do you show a headphone ctrl ? and make sure you don't have any Ms in the ctrl boxes that you want to use, use the M key to unmute them
<semitones> yes i do have a headphone control, as well as mixer, speakers, pci, etc
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer?
<semitones> yes. do I enable automute with a shortcut of some kind?
<BluesKaj> it should work when youn plug the headphones in
<semitones> it doesn't though -- it did in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> well, I have a different setup now so I haven't dealt with this problem for 2yrs or so...guess something's changed
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to go for a while , BBL
<semitones> here is the problem with the speakers written out if anyone is able to hellp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846130
<deis> anyone have any suggestions, I have a USB headset, but it doesn't seem to be listed under the Master Channel
<deis> I see it listed when i type lsusb and aplay -l
<sildar> Hi
<sildar> I've got a problem with new drivers
<sildar> Unity is unable to boot, I've got the old version back
<sildar> and when I try glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<sildar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sildar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sildar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sildar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBotK2> sildar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deis> it seems no matter what i select, i get no sound, even from my monitor's crappy speakers
<deis> i have my usb headset listed now though
<Kingh3mp> Hey guys, I'm having problems with Gnash, and I need to uninstall it.
<Kingh3mp> How/where would I find it and uninstall it?
<avihay> gnash should be there in the package manager
<Kingh3mp> I just found out that Gnash isn't installed. Would  sudo apt-get install gnash be the proper sequence?
<BarkingFish> Kingh3mp, yes.
<Kingh3mp> I can't remember how to find out how much RAM is in my system.
<winut> system monitor?
<BarkingFish> Kingh3mp, open konsole, and type top  - hit enter, and 3 lines down at the top of the page, you'll see Mem: XXXXXXXXkb total
<BarkingFish> just look at that line and it tells you the total memory in your system
<BarkingFish> *4 lines down, sorry
<Kingh3mp> Found it. lol
<latinlover> hello
<latinlover> does any one know how set up the canon MG5220 printer on kubuntu
<latinlover> help please
<latinlover> hi any one know how install the canon MG5220 printer
<szal> latinlover: according to Canon Europe, there is no MG5220
<latinlover> how  about PIXMA MG5220
<szal> no
<latinlover> im in usa
<OerHeks> well, yes there is > but i don't know if this will work for kubuntu http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/canon-pixma-mg5220-ubuntu-setup/
<latinlover> ill check it out thank you
<szal> Canon Europe says there is an MG5250
<OerHeks> canon is a non-cooperativ hardwaremaker. some printers will use a lower printerdriver number.
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<Bundestrojaner> i installed 11.04 on an old laptop, now neither w-lan nor lan is working
<Bundestrojaner> networkmanager lists both devices
<Bundestrojaner> but it says for lan "not connected" and w-lan doesn't find w-lans
#kubuntu 2012-09-10
<mavofvo> hi!
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error? http://imagebin.org/227848
<mavofvo> upgrade the repositories
<c2tarun> mavofvo: I tried running sudo apt-get update still getting same error
<c2tarun> seems like mavofvo is unavailable. can anyone please help me?
<Cristiano_Said> #Brazil
<Cristiano_Said> How I can entry in channel of Brazil?
<eelriver> /join #Brazil
<Cristiano_Said> Sure?
<Cristiano_Said> Not work
<Cristiano_Said> /join #ubuntu-br
<rethus> where can i change the user-gourp settings in kubuntu
<rethus> on systemsettings i open "user" but see noch group assign
<shadeslayer> rethus: under system settings > user management
<shadeslayer> it'll ask you for your password
<rethus> shadeslayer: i see my usersettings... can change smtp emailadress, icon passwort...
<rethus> but no gorup
<shadeslayer> that's account details
<shadeslayer> wrong kcm module
<shadeslayer> scroll down
<shadeslayer> Look under System Administration
<rethus> great. i've found it
<arian> hello
<Guest58262> how i can have easily search between my documents on kubuntu ?
<Guest58262> is here anybody?
<Guest58262> hello
<Guest58262> helllo
<HeadlessZombie> hi
<rs1> рhi 2 all
<SIR_Taco> omega 2 you
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<dsan> hi, anyone can tell me how to maka a pc invisibly in the network?
<dsan> using kubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> dsan: How do you mean that exactly?
<dsan> lordievader: i don't wana see that pc when i brows the network with dolphin or windows
<lordievader> dsan: Get a firewall and block all the ports that dolphin or windows checks on.
<dsan> @lordievader any recommendations for a firewall? n how am i supposed to know what ports windows checks on?!
<dsan> lordievader: any recommendations for a firewall? n how am i supposed to know what ports windows checks on?!
<lordievader> dsan: Ufw is quite common in linux, if you need a gui for ufw, I recommend gufw. I don't know what ports windows checks on, but I'm sure Google does know.
<dsan> thsnks very much
<lordievader> dsan: No problem.
<dsan> hm my shell tells me ufw is already runing but not so does the gui frontend gufw? #confused
<lordievader> dsan: The gufw does not need to be running, it is just a gui to configure the firewall. Even if you close gufw your firewall will keep running.
<dsan> i know that :) problem is i can't configure anything because the gui says "status of firewall: off"
<dsan> and bash gives me: "Job is already runing: ufw"
<dsan> weird
<lordievader> dsan: What does "sudo ufw status" say?
<dsan> forget everything i said. i found the "unlock-button"
<dsan> i'm sorry
<cansed> selam,
<lordievader> dsan: Hehe, no problem.
<dsan> :)
<cansed> hi all
<cansed> How are you friends
<cansed> Have who want to have sex for money (woman looking)
<tonberryE352> well that was random
<pan1nx> tonberryE352: what was random?
<tonberryE352> [17:06] <cansed> Have who want to have sex for money (woman looking)
<pan1nx> tonberryE352: ah, ok... was looking at ufw... nevermind
<dsan> how do I chang the name of my pc in kubuntu?
<lordievader> dsan: Edit /etc/hostname.
<lordievader> dsan: And reboot after you've edited it.
<dsan> thanks again man. I'm a lil new in kubuntu. in suse i just would use yast now
<Guest95439> hi
<Guest95439> neone here
<anon1> Hi. For some reason after 30 seconds of inactivity, my HDMI output (laptop to TV) gets cut off. Screensaver is completely off. Any idea how I can troubleshoot this?
<anon1> help?
<anon1> anyone?
<Neeraja> hello
<Neeraja> I have Vostro 1710 with 250GB sata (AHCI Mode in Bios) Kubuntu 10.04 for past couple of years.
<Neeraja> I want to add OCZ SSD as second harddisk  and put 12.04.1 on it
<Neeraja> how to check that my Hardware will support SSD.
<BluesKaj> Neeraja, sata supports ssd drives
<Neeraja> inquired with Dell  but they said that for 1710 only normal HDDs are available for upgrade
<BluesKaj> odd
<Mflynn> as long as you have achi TRIM commands are supported. 12.04.1 supports this.
<Neeraja> how can i crosscheck that ?
<BluesKaj> from them perhaps , but you can always check around the net for examples of other brands that are being used on your pc
<Mflynn> we know ahci is supported, it is set in bios for your current drive, google "ubuntu +TRIM" to crosscheck TRIM support  for ubuntu. They want you to buy one from them.
<BluesKaj> ssd brands that is
<Neeraja> I did that I could not locate any 1710 SSD upgrade links on google
<BluesKaj> don't use an upgrade in your search
<Neeraja> well I will try again
<BluesKaj> just ssd on your 1710
<SIR_Taco> Neeraja: http://www.newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=215
<SIR_Taco> seems you need a cable adapter
<Neeraja> Yes, its a bit costly affair $70 OEM or  $30 aftermarket
<SIR_Taco> or a drive made for Dells with those connectors: http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=044FA5C4A5CA7304
<BluesKaj> not compared to a ssd
<Neeraja> But to get good performance I am ready to spend
<Neeraja> Recently I installed KU 12.04.1 on OCZ 120GB i3 machnine it boots in less than 15 secs
<BluesKaj> addons to laptops are chancy performance wise
<Neeraja> That what makes me bit shaky.
<BluesKaj> to the desktop or the login
<BluesKaj> ?
<Neeraja> from bios password to desktop appearance
<Neeraja> its in autologin mode
<BluesKaj> not many use a bios pw
<anon1> Hi. For some reason after 30 seconds of inactivity, my HDMI output (laptop to TV) gets cut off. Screensaver is completely off. Any idea how I can troubleshoot this?
<Neeraja> i mean password asked through bios to access the M/C
<BluesKaj> ok , mail lady is here ...BBIAB
<excognac> hi. am about to reinstall, is there a correct order for partitions? like root, swap, home?
<ike__> does anyone know if there is any interest in haveing muon discover hook into Ubuntu Software Center's third party/paid application sources/payment system? or is it intentionally designed to discourage the use of that system?
<ike__> (interest meaning is it something they think would be useful in the future)
<SIR_Taco> ike__: not sure, but here's the guy producing the latest incarnation of KpackageKit (which will replace Muon), could ask them: https://dantti.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/apper-kpackagekit-reworked-part-i/
<DarthFrog> Aha!  So that's why I couldn't find kpackagekit.
<SIR_Taco> DarthFrog: yea... I'm getting a little tired of changing package managers every year : P (change the program all you want, but there should be a hard-link and naming to something like "Kubuntu Software Center/Manager" or something, in my opinion anyway)
<ike__> SIR_Taco, thanks for the information
<SIR_Taco> ike__: You're welcome
<SIR_Taco> no point developing for something that is to be depreciated :)
<ike__> haha also another non-support question to anybody super informed. but does anybody know if the "Dragon Player 3" project has been abandoned, I've heard nothing since apachelogger's blog post about it
<ike__> (over a year ago)
<apachelogger> ike__: it's waiting for someone to make a UI concept
<ike__> cool, thanks for all the infos peoples
<subcool> can someone help me with making magnet links works? i keep finding guides for gnome.
<jpontes> any jobs for Portuguese tranlation?
<gustavo> hola
<AngelForget> kubuntu is very super
<excognac> hi. I am about reinstalling. Windows7 has 3 partitions, how to set up then 3 other for linux? (I need a root , a home and a swap)? Or shall I set any of these up as logical?
<AngelForget> no excognac
<excognac> AngelForget: well, I'd be pretty happy to have separate home...
<OerHeks> excognac, make an extended partition, and ubuntu will make those 3 in that partition.
<excognac> OerHeks: so I should just set up an extendend and then i can size the 3? thank you very much
<OerHeks> yes, all you need to do is make 1 extended, kubuntu installer does the rest for you.
<excognac> I'd be happy to make it myself sizewise
<AngelForget> very well  excognac
<excognac> thanks a lot AngelForget and Oerheks
<AngelForget>  thank you  excognac  for use linux kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> no one ever thanked me for using Kubuntu : (
<SIR_Taco> ; )
<excognac> hi again, sorry i forgot to ask shall i leave any free space before/after a new extended partition?
<excognac> (setting up a dual-boot)
<excognac> OerHeks: do I need free space before/after extended partition?
<SIR_Taco> excognac: no, it's not required
<excognac> SIR_Taco: thanks a lot
#kubuntu 2012-09-11
<kurtul> my desktop hangs about 30 seconds at every boot, in all computers. Is it common?
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: when you log into KDE? or when you select Kubuntu from the Grub menu?
<kurtul> when i log into kde. the panel appears, but everything freezes for a while. even the seconds on the time.
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: when you logout and/or shutdown/restart KDE, do you have programs open? Are those programs opened after the 30 second wait time?
<kurtul> i have google chomes talk extension. do you think that might be the culprit?
<kurtul> it autostarts
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: it's possible
<kurtul> so your system starts normally?
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: my laptop does, my desktop does take probably 30 seconds (because KDE stores the previous session's open programs when you log out). So when my desktop PC starts, firefox opens with my previous tabs, my mail client opens.... etc.
<SIR_Taco> ...
<kurtul> SIR_Taco: i removed that. but it still hangs. it froze 25 seconds at this time.
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: no other programs starting when you log into kde?
<kurtul> quassel starts, nothing else
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: no errors in dmesg?
<kurtul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1197834/ SIR_Taco this is the dmesg
<SIR_Taco> kurtul: Nvidia card?
<kurtul> SIR_Taco: no, intel
<SIR_Taco> the only thing that I can see is the print stuff takes a while to load... but it looks like it's after your stalling stops
<SIR_Taco> there must be something else though... just not sure what, or where to look exactly
<burdickjp> I am setting up a Python development environment in Kubuntu 12.04.  I installed several modules via pip before realizing Kubuntu uses Python 2.x.  I've apt-get'd python3.  I'm trying to decipher how to install modules to Python3 with both versions existing on the system
<dietrichman> anyone have a simple explanation of how o
<dietrichman> of how to mount a shared
<dietrichman> how to automount a shared samba server?
<dietrichman> pardon me, a network share....i am a noob at this
<avihay> dietrichman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently should point you in the right direction
<prime> join
<prime_> how to see which channels are available?
<prime_> in Konversion
<TheDoctor> hello all
<TheDoctor> Im new to linux anyone here that can help me get teamspeak3 working?
<TheDoctor> ok that did not work is there anyone here that is willing and can just teach me more about linux Im likeing it but haveing what is most likely simple problems.
<TheDoctor> this has to be the quitest chat Ive ever seen
<subcool> Hey, any reason my computer would have a firewall on it im not aware of?
<subcool> or how can i find it?
<subcool> i appear to not be able to connect inbound. -
<TheDoctor> did you get the comp new or used?
<subcool> I get an error of connection refused, which leads me to the fact i have a firewall.
<subcool> Its mine-
<subcool> all me-
<subcool> i just upgraded to 12.04
<subcool> and its been reaking hell on me since
<TheDoctor> then there should not be anything on it you dont know about
<subcool> haha- yea. doesnt mean i didnt install something stupid following some guide.
<subcool> point is- its acting like a firewall is active, and i cant find any.
<TheDoctor> I know the feeling I just changed to kubuntu from windows 7 and Im have all sort of small problems
<subcool> i;ve uninstalled all the ones i know i have, and i only have UFW left. But it not doing it
<subcool> its just the beginning- :/
<TheDoctor> from what Ive learned the linux OS works like its own firewall
<subcool> i forgot the age old lesson with linux- never upgrade. Start fresh
<TheDoctor> Ive never ran linux before
<subcool> yea- sometimes. But like UFW- it says.. Firewall is active- and on during startup.
<subcool> it NEVER turns on at boot
<subcool> If this is new to u- i suggest jumping to unix.
<TheDoctor> and now I cant access my old os even though it still apears to still be on the hard drive lol
<subcool> maybe freebsd- its hard, but... pretty universal
<subcool> lol - that happens..
<subcool> trying to boot to it?
<TheDoctor> I play a lot of games and a friend sujested this one because of that
<subcool> oh- yea..
<subcool> eh,
<TheDoctor> I cant get it to boot anything but the linux lol
<subcool> not much of a gaming pc, but- i suppose itll work.
<subcool> have you add'd it to the grub?
<subcool> there should be a guide - im not good at instructing
<TheDoctor> grub?
<subcool> You just have to add it to the boot loader
<subcool> yea,
<subcool> its the boot loader..
<TheDoctor> that I have not done and not sure how lol
<subcool> use to be accessible via settings- but i dont see it there anymore.
<TheDoctor> brb a game is calling
<subcool> its really easy
<subcool> lol
<subcool> ill be around..
<TheDoctor> the not much of a gaming pc comnent you talking about yours?
<subcool> linux
<subcool> it works for some thigns- others it horrible
<subcool> i cant get any of my fav's working..
<TheDoctor> windows 7 is the same way
<subcool> really? id think thatd be the best option
<TheDoctor> so far my online games I play work great
<subcool> aside from being bloated
<subcool> well yea- online
<subcool> i thougth u mean like .. Diablo - or .. idk...
<subcool> COD
<TheDoctor> I have not tried a couple of the others Ive had
<TheDoctor> not often
<subcool> wine is pretty handy
<TheDoctor> I tend to like stragity games
<subcool> its a win' emulator
<subcool> ooo yea-..
<subcool> sometime i just need to kill a mf'er
<TheDoctor> same here lol
<subcool> i dont play much anymore..
<TheDoctor> the one I play with my wife I have a dude I kill 5 times aday just because he dont know how to show respect lol
<subcool> if ur just jumping into linux- i suggest get ur win7 working.. and load up freebsd or gentoo
<subcool> lol - roflmao
<TheDoctor> I have to get it working again first lol
<subcool> its easy
<subcool> u just have to add it to grub
<TheDoctor> but you have pointed me in the right direction to do that I think
<TheDoctor> Ill do my best in the morin to do just that
<subcool> google dual boot kubuntu grub
<subcool> (not in that order)
<subcool> its a common issue
<subcool> im surprised it didnt add it during ur linux boot
<subcool> also- u can get into Virtualization- thats very handy
<subcool> maybe run that? - Vmware - VirtualBox..
<subcool> upgrading blew my setup to peices.. im just about ot back up- and resintall it all. im soo tired of cleaning up what Ubuntu cant seem to do right after 5 years
<TheDoctor> it gave me 2 options 1 was a full boot or partal where both OS would be on one hard drive I picked the partical
<almoxarife> subcool: there are other distros of kde
<TheDoctor> other then not being able to get firefox to work or TeamSpeak to work I realy like it
<subcool> you cant get firefox to work?
<subcool> almoxarife, yea, i know.
<TheDoctor> no I cant get firefox to work I had no problem with opera so that is what  Im useing
<subcool> r u sure it installed?
<subcool> on a konsole - sudo apt-get install firefox
<TheDoctor> to tell the truth no not 100% but I belive it is
<subcool> there is an icon somewhere, you can just click. and it will install it-
<TheDoctor> it tries to start but crashes
<subcool> :/
<subcool> thats odd-
<TheDoctor> Ive done that
<subcool> in a konsole type firefox, see what error pops up
<TheDoctor> Im thinking about eraceing all of it and starting over
<subcool> well, if u havent gotten anywher to begin with- that isnt a bad thing
<TheDoctor> you talking about the dolphin thing right
<subcool> just dont format ur win7
<subcool> dolphin?? - i didnt know they supported desktop
<TheDoctor> this is a lap top and it was on my kubuntu when I instaled it
<subcool> wait- the organge thing wrapped arounda blue thing?
<TheDoctor> this is funny now that I want to find it I cant lol
<TheDoctor> give me a min
<subcool> in the internet folder
<subcool> might be in ur favorites too
<TheDoctor> I have nothing that looks like that I just know it tends to come up when I dl a prog brb wife needs me
<subcool> k
<subcool> OH_ dolphin
<subcool> lol
<subcool> duh-
<subcool> sorry im tired- yea. That is a file/web browser- its like Explorer -
<TheDoctor> may be but it dont work like explorer lol
<subcool> yea- no..
<subcool> explorer is two different worlds on win7
<subcool> linux is better in a lot of ways... - hurts a bit too
<TheDoctor> for me I am likeing this more then windows just been a long time since Ive wrote progs and things so Im on a sharp learn curve I think
<almoxarife> dolphin=file browser, konqueror=file/web browser
<TheDoctor> with the team speak I think there is something I have to move to a certian file and I have no clue yet how or where to move it lol
<TheDoctor> got you that makes sence
<TheDoctor> I have not liked the konqueror much myself it dont like my games lol
<TheDoctor> the dolphin Im fugureing out bit by bit
<subcool> i hate konqueror
<TheDoctor> that is what Im on for this chat because it had the link to find this lol and my pandora works on it but not opera for some reason lol
<subcool> use firefox or chrome
<TheDoctor> I have not tried chrome yet I probley should lol if I could rember my chrome acc that would be great lol
<subcool> lol
<subcool> eh- just use the browser
<TheDoctor> dling it now
<TheDoctor> error wrong architecture i386?
<TheDoctor> what did I do dl the wrong chrome?
<subcool> yep
<subcool> dl the amd64 one
<TheDoctor> should have known that was to easy at first lol
<hateball> Could just use repos and not have to worry, but  ~~
<subcool> he left- lol
<subcool> im out- gnite
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<pushrodv8> Hello
<pushrodv8> I have a bit of a problem with 12.04 64-bit
<pushrodv8> it's a new problem though, only after formatting and re-installing (as previously, also on 12.04 64-bit I didn't have this problem).
<Smurphy> what was it ?
<pushrodv8> I have an ATI card (forgot which model, I'm not at home now) so using the ATI Catalyst driver,
<pushrodv8> I'm hooking up my laptop to an external TV through HDMI.
<pushrodv8> Now, for some unknown reason to me, after 30 seconds of inactivity, the HDMI port times out, the screen goes blank and the sound goes mute. I have to move the mouse (or hit any key on the keyboard) to wake up the laptop again,
<pushrodv8> the screensaver is disabled, the power settings are all disabled too.
<Smurphy> pushrodv8: check the powersaving configuration of the system.
<pushrodv8> Any idea how I can troubleshoot this?
<Smurphy> check the powersaving of the ATI programm - coming with the catalyst driver ...
<Smurphy> Usually it installs you a ATI fine tuning configuration utility.
<pushrodv8> Smurphy: I did, all disabled. And btw, maybe it's worth mentioning, but running ATI Calatyst in admin mode doesn't run (doesn't do anything really), I have to run it through Konsole (kdesudo amd-ccctle)
<Smurphy> yes - it requires a X-Display.
<pushrodv8> ok
<pushrodv8> so.. any logs I can read to check why the HDMI output is timing out?
<Smurphy> pushrodv8: Check the .xsession-errors file.
<Lavvy> Please were do get ubuntu experts to hire for a job
<msmith0957> Hey, have an issue with getting ubuntu installed currently, thought some of you guys may be able to help.
<msmith0957> Staring at the part where you select the drive/partition to install to, but its blank. i tried disabling acpi, but no go
<Peace-> ubuntu ?
<Peace-> here is kubuntu
<Peace-> msmith0957: have ytou tried the alternate version ?
<msmith0957> Yeah, i know this is kubuntu channel, but figured might be less crowded in here and its just initial setup so i'd prob have same issue w/ either distro
<msmith0957> and no, haven't tried alternate yet
<msmith0957> I loaded a live cd (parted magik) and saw my drive/partitions just fine
<Peace-> msmith0957: you have some troubles with video card
<msmith0957> Video is fine
<msmith0957> sory, i meant the LIST is blank, not the screen
<Peace-> msmith0957: ah
<msmith0957> The part of the installation where you select your device, ie /dev/sda, but the list which would show partitions is not populated
<msmith0957> How can i get to a terminal from here and check something like fdisk -l ?
<msmith0957> Peace-: any ideas ?
<Peace-> msmith0957: no idea i mean if you have not wehre you hvae to install the distro there is some problem on your hardisk
<Peace-> msmith0957: or ...
<Peace-> there is a problem with your iso of ubuntu
<msmith0957> Do you know how to pull up a terminal from here
<msmith0957> ?
<msmith0957> im sure its ALT + something
<Peace-> maybe ctl alt f1
<msmith0957> yep that worked
<msmith0957> so, fdisk -l shows my disk
<msmith0957> but the installer doesnt populate it
<msmith0957> something to do with the partition table ?
<msmith0957> it had xp on there, its nothing fancy
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<shivam10> hi
<ZapperDJ> hi ppl
<ZapperDJ> i have some trouble getting my Galaxy S3 working on MTP or PTP mode on Dolphin
<ZapperDJ> if i connect it in PTP mode, it only allows me to acces de DCIM an Pictures folders on the internal memory
<ZapperDJ> connecting it on MTP mode shows a folder named "Samsung GT-P7510/Galaxy Tab 10.1/S2/GT-N7000/Galaxy Nexus"
<ZapperDJ> but i can't access it because Dolphin gets messed up with the directory names as it understands the directory name as a directory structure and tries to enter Samsung GT-P7510 directory, an then enter Galaxy Tab 10.1 directory inside the first one and so on
<ZapperDJ> does anyone know how can I get it to work?
<tomzon> install mtp-tools ?
<ZapperDJ> tomzon: already installed
<tomzon> mount it as stp instead of mtp?
<ZapperDJ> stp?
<ZapperDJ> what is that?
<ZapperDJ> my phone only allows me to connect as PTP or MTP
<spawn57> ZapperDJ: go through your phone's settings, there's a setting that'll let you mount it as usb mass storage
<vip> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<tomzon> is there like dev channel where one can ask about programming / compiling related things ?
<tsimpson> tomzon: in general ##programming but you'll probably have better luck in one of the more specific programming language channel
<tomzon> Thanks!
<ggrohmann> are there any chances mozilla seamonkey will be back in the ubuntu repositories? (using kubuntu 12.04)
<TeslaTony> #reprap
<TeslaTony> errr...meant to do that!
<ricardo11> amgarching
<ricardo11> como crear una base de datos
<ricardo11> aclimatt
<ricardo11> kozz
<ricardo11> responan ples
<ricardo11> Rikkardino como puedo crear una base da datos avanzada
#kubuntu 2012-09-12
<eamon> how do I Switch to dvorak in Kubuntu?
 * eamon tried google but he could only find stuff from 2006
<DarthFrog> eamon: System Settings/Input Devices/Keyboard/Layout
<eamon> thanks DarthFrog
<eamon> how do I install the latest gcc?
<bazhang> !crosspost > eamon
<ubottu> eamon, please see my private message
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DarthFrog> All on one line.
<eamon> DarthFrog: that didn't work
<DarthFrog> Didn't it install a bunch of packages, including gcc?
<eamon> DarthFrog yes but not the latest GCC
<eamon> http://dpaste.de/uL0Ww/
<DarthFrog> Well, that will have been the current officially supported (by Canonical) version of GCC.  If you want to go outside the distro's ecosystem, you're on your own.
<DarthFrog> See if they're offering binary packages.  If there's a DEB file, you can use dpkg to install it.
<eamon> k
<eamon> DarthFrog: How do I add this to my aptitude list? http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/gcc-4.7-multilib (first day at kubuntu)
<OerHeks> eamon, if you are on 12.04, you can't mix precise & quantal
<eamon> OerHeks: ok i'm gonna inshall quantal - will gcc 4.7+ install then?
<OerHeks> i am not sure, support for 12.10 Quantal in #ubuntu+1 ( but your package-url says yes)
<eamon> ty for helping me
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a UPnP Media server with Kubuntu 12.04.1 with Amarok (or another media player that will work) and am having no luck, is there something I'm missing?
<c_smith> it's a media server on XBMCBuntu
<mydoghasworms> Hello, I am a Kubuntu newbie. I have just installed 12.04.1 and the performance of the UI is terrible, even when disabling the desktop effects. I have a decent machine (i5, 8GB memory), so what else could be wrong?
<jdrs> mydoghasworms: check if you're using OpenGL -> system settings > desktop effects > advanced tab : composition type
<mydoghasworms> jdrs: Yes, I am. I read in a thread of someone using xrender (correct?) but that it is not great for nvidia cards, so I haven't tried it. I think OpenGL is anyway the default setting, right?
<hyper_ch> Hi there, often shutdown doesn't work and I'm not sure what's the cause. I think samba mounts prevent from properly shutting down the notebook until I unplug the network cable.
<hyper_ch> any ideas how to pinpoint that issue?
<duxxx> does muon discovery need gnome keying? it aslo installed gnome keying while installing a prgram that didn't need it in 12.04 and 12.10 http://s17.postimage.org/tawgy5et9/muonbug.png
<hyper_ch> Hi there, often shutdown doesn't work and I'm not sure what's the cause. I think samba mounts prevent from properly shutting down the notebook until I unplug the network cable. - any ideas how to pinpoint that issue?
<n8w> hey guys, do u know how to import a custom syntax highligh schema into kate? this one in particular: http://osdir.com/ml/kde.devel.kwrite/2004-04/msg00271.html
<tsimpson> n8w: try placing it in ~/.kde/share/apps/katepart/syntax/ (you may need to create the last two directories)
<n8w> tsimpson:  cool, gonna check it out, thx
<mr0wl> how stable is Kubuntu 12.10 Beta 1 right now?
<mr0wl> would you guys recommend an upgrade for day to day use on a personal machine?
<hyper_ch> mr0wl: is it a machine for work?
<mr0wl> hyper_ch: not really
<hyper_ch> anything essential you do on there?
<mr0wl> hyper_ch: just my main desktop, but i'm not shy on it breaking on me
<hyper_ch> then go for it:)
<mr0wl> hyper_ch: fresh install or upgrade?
<hyper_ch> I prefer to do fresh installs when I have the time
<hyper_ch> so I can kick everything out I installed for testing
<hyper_ch> right now, I upgraded form 11.10 to 12.04
<mr0wl> i guess i'll go with a simple upgrade then
<hyper_ch> :)
<tsimpson> mr0wl: or, you could test the upgrade, provide some feedback, then do a fresh install, and provide more feedback :)
<mr0wl> tsimpson: lol, i'll do what i can
<hyper_ch> Hi there, often shutdown doesn't work and I'm not sure what's the cause. I think samba mounts prevent from properly shutting down the notebook until I unplug the network cable. - any ideas how to pinpoint that issue?
<n8w> tsimpson:  great man, it works...cheers
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj_: you're really smart regarding Kubunut IIRC, right?
<BluesKaj_> I have some experience , yes
<hyper_ch> well, on my notebook, I attach at work and at home external monitors, keyboard mous and mount some network drives. When I want to power it off, it doesn't shut down properly but hangs itself until I unplug all the things. Any idea why or how I can pinpoint the issue?
<BluesKaj_> well, until you figure out the problem , you shutdown cleanly from the terminal with sudo halt , but check in system settings >power management
<hyper_ch> will do so :)
<hyper_ch> see, I knew you're smart ;)
<starlook> Hi, here in brazil 08:53AM
<starlook> running a vmplayer 5.0 over a kubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, kernel 3.5.0
<starlook> (vmware-modconfig:8025): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "oxygen-gtk",
<starlook> vmplayer install and open OK, but when a try to open a vmmachine crash and close
<desonic> Hi everyone. I have this missbehavior from QApt Installer: I'm using kubuntu 12.04 and qapt-deb-installer doesn't work.
<desonic> Step to reproduce:
<desonic> 1) Open a .deb package
<desonic> 2) Click install
<desonic> Expected behaviour:
<FloodBotK1> desonic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desonic> The deb package will be installed
<Riddell> desonic: do report a bug to bugs.kde.org, the maintainer is pretty responsive
<Phiscribe> i need to file one, the desktop cd iso is to large to burn.  been that way for awhile.  crazy
<Phiscribe> ack nm, thats kde.
<Riddell> Phiscribe: it's not intended to fit on a CD any more, DVD and USB disk only
<Phiscribe> then why do they have seperate dvd and cd images
<Riddell> we don't, in 12.10
<Phiscribe> im talking 12.04
<Riddell> 12.04 should fit on a CD
<Phiscribe> it doesnt
<Phiscribe> its beyound the hard physical limit for a cd
<Phiscribe> hasnt for months
<Riddell> hmm, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/  703M  that is on the edge I agree
<Phiscribe> no its beyond the edge
<Riddell> ubuntu team did lots of testing so it's probably within the limits of whatever they tested on
<peti> hello
<Riddell> hi peti
<Phiscribe> ubuntu is fine, but not kubuntu.  i spend two days on it. its too large
<peti> hy riddell
<Riddell> Phiscribe: do report a bug on kubuntu-meta if you like, we can look at it for the 12.04.2 builds
<pinnen> KDE <3
<alx_> Hi guys. I haven't have a smartphone from samsung yet. My wife will soon have one. Could anyone give me advice, how to handle kies, upgrades ... on linux(kubuntu)? If possible.
<SIR_Taco> alx_: Kies is only available for Windows
<alx_> SIR_Taco: oh, android~linux, I was misleaded to suppose, that there would be a chance to do upgrades outgoing from my linux
<SIR_Taco> alx_: there are programs to update firmware via Linux, but it's unsupported by Samsung, and could possibly void the warranty with Samsung and/or your service provider
<alx_> ok, thank you very much
<marting_> Hi, what is the best IRC client for KDE?
<RamchandraApte_> im using quassel
<RamchandraApte_> the default
<soee> i prefer xchat
<marting_> Thanks, will try both
<BluesKaj> konversation ftw!
<systemclient> Earlier my window decorations disappeared, then I started Kwin again with --crashed 2 and it came back, but no compositing. Now after reboot there are no effects and I cannot enable them. How can I fix this?
<RamchandraApte_> elobrate on "cannot enable them"
<systemclient> RamchandraApte_: I tried to enable them in systemsettings, and it notified me that some effects could not be enabled, listing all there are.
<systemclient> I just did another `kwin --replace` and it now works .
<systemclient> does the `--crashed n` option suspend all effects?
<RamchandraApte_> systemclient:if it is 2 or more it suspends i think
<systemclient> RamchandraApte_: makes sense …
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<jente> hi, i am managed to install kubuntu 12.04 on an hp dc5700 but have trouble using it. after installation the machine reboots, loads into the desktop but seems unresponsive: i click the 'K' for instance and 10s later the menu pops up. unfortunately, i can not start any programs.
<jente> what might be the cause of that? the machine is an iCore2 CPU 6300@186GHz, 3Gb Ram, graphics should be a quadro nvs 285
<jente> nvidia that is
<dav_> hi, I need a little help with JPNL files
<BluesKaj> jente, open a terminal and do,  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<jente> BluesKaj: I tried opening a terminal via alt+f2 but even the display of the input field takes a long time. i can enter xterm for example (don't know if it is included) but it never executes
<jente> during the install process, i marked the box that said "include updates" or something like that and it did download a lot from the net
<BluesKaj> ok , jente , you probly need to drop to a tty , since X isn't running properly , then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , reboot
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 to get a TTY
<angelforget> Kubuntu 12.04.1 is very Super
<jente> BluesKaj: okay, i can get on a tty. I will give your suggestion a try, thanks!
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<dav_> hi, Icedtea not opens desktop java applications. Some help?
<jente> BluesKaj: I did as you said and the system seemes to be a little bit more responsive, but not like I would expect it to be. at least now I got the notification of >100 updates waiting. I hope it does install those, can't tell if the system is working
<jente> is there a performance issue with 32bit kubuntu on a 64bit-able machine?
<hyper_ch> no
<hyper_ch> but why would you use 32bit on 64bit anyway
<jente> well, 64bit sounds tempting, but I have no idea about software support for 64bit. is mplayer still 32bit only? what about other software still in 32bit? I just read a little bit yet about 32bit being run on 64bit, but that machine is for someone just _using_ a pc so having the need to fiddle with it in case a new program comes along is not what I need right now
<hyper_ch> just run 64bit
<hyper_ch> there's even w64codecs :)
<hyper_ch> and ubuntu is now multi-arch anway
<hyper_ch> meaning you could add 32arch somehow
<BluesKaj> jente open system settings and disable desktop search/nepomuk , if that doesn't help try the system monitor or htop to see if any process is eating resources
<hyper_ch> jente: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<jente> BluesKaj: unfortunately, I can not even get to system settings! the whole systems seems frozen, although it does respond sometimes. I would check that right away. I could run top on a tty, but that is just about it. nothing hogging up the machine
<jente> hyper_ch: thanks, I will look into that!
<hyper_ch> just go with 64 bit :)
<BluesKaj> jente, how much RAM ?
<jente> 3GB
<jente> a quick mem-check gave me no errors
<BluesKaj>  hyper_ch doubt that switching to 64 bt will much difference
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, no idea what causes his problems :)
<hyper_ch> but if he ahs 64bit architecture he should make use of it
<hyper_ch> it's like having a ferrari and being limited to 120km/h on the autobahn ;)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, not at all
<jente> that ferrari is driven by an older lady ...
<jente> not to start a discussion about 32 vs. 64 bit, but if it was my machine, I would go with 64. but so far there is no telling what programs will be installed that are 32bit only. I want to give 32bit a try first.
<BluesKaj> jente, drop to the tty and do sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get upgrade ..you may need updates/upgrades to finish configuring your system
<jente> BluesKaj: okay, will do. does 12.04 need a lot of configuring/cleaning up after the install-reboot?
<dux> does muon discovery need gnome keying? it aslo installed gnome keying while installing a prgram that didn't need it in 12.04 and 12.10
<jente> the machine seems idle with some sporadic activity blinking from the tower
<BluesKaj> jente, the cofiguring will be done by the upgrade dpkg system. i think you'll sees a difference once the upgrade is done
<jente> will report back
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> dux, do you have gnome desktop as option on your system ?
<dux> kde
<dux> no
<dux> its a freash install of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> did you switch frome unity/gnome to kde
<BluesKaj> muon doesn't need gnome keyring afaik ,.. never used it on kubuntu , dux
<dux> then why is it installing it.....
<dux> must be some kind of bug
<BluesKaj> but I don't use muon much , merely to lookup packages ..
<BluesKaj> I usually remove muon in favour of synaptic , which i still think is far superior despite a few gtk libs on my setup
<jente> BluesKaj: okay, update/upgrade done, reboot, system is still frozen/sluggish.
<jente> after the upgrade however there were two errors, one I could catch was knetattach with /usr/bin/nepumukservicesstub
<jente> I don't know about the other. if there are two windows open, I can easily and without delay switch between them using alt+tab. but moving one around does not work, it's like the mouse is dead.
<BluesKaj> jente, did you install to separate / and /home partitions ?
<hyper_ch> jente: can you pastebin your hardware specs?
<hyper_ch> open terminal
<hyper_ch> lshw > ~/hardware.txt
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hyper_ch> pastebinit ~/hardware.txt
<BluesKaj> I ran into sluggish response with a / partion that was too small , under 6G , solved it by making / 10G
<jente> BluesKaj: I took the default install partitioning. seems like it did one single partition (76gb) for all and one 3gb swap
<jente> hyper_ch: just a second
<jente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200993/
<jente> pastebinit is cool, didn't know about that!
<hyper_ch> should be fine
<hyper_ch> intel core 2
<hyper_ch> nvidia card
<jente> just ran an ssh -X session and there is no trouble with performance whatsoever
<hyper_ch> 3gb ram
<hyper_ch> try to deactivate the kde desktop effects, maybe that helps
<jente> it's a used machine, but it ran a knoppix cd in the store without trouble
<jente> how do I do that?
<jente> or: how do I do that on the command line?
<hyper_ch> K -> Computer -> System SEttings -> Desktop Effects -> unckeck "Enable Desktop effect at startup"
<hyper_ch> kcmshell something :)
<jente> no go, I can click on K, but that's about it.
<jente> the menu opens a minute later and clicking anything after that gives no response
<jente> the graphical system is not usable
<jente> ah, wait, through ssh? that might work
<SIR_Taco> hyper_ch: kcmshell4 kwincompositing
<hyper_ch> kwriteconfig --file kwinrc --group Compositing --key Enabled false
<hyper_ch> and restart kwin with   kwin --replace
<SIR_Taco> hyper_ch: or just hit ALT-SHIFT-F12
<hyper_ch> jente: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=19956#p82919
<hyper_ch> SIR_Taco: well, desktop is unusable for jente
<jente> kcmshell4 kwincompositing works though an 'ssh -X' session!
<hyper_ch> weird
<keln> Hello, will this CPU be fast enough to run Kubuntu? > http://amzn.to/NZMA4x
<hyper_ch> keln: barely
<hyper_ch> keln: you'd need at least 64gb ram in addition
<hyper_ch> keln: I do assume you were joking, right?
<keln> 64GB RAM? I only have 32GB
<hyper_ch> but 8 core cpu for that price is nice
<keln> no I'm not joking
<hyper_ch> you can run kubuntu on a single core, 1.6ghz cpu
<hyper_ch> atom
<jente> even lower than that. don't know about the current 12.04, though
<hyper_ch> and 1gb ram
<hyper_ch> if you have a decent video card it's not even bad running
<hyper_ch> while decent means 3-4 years old
<keln> Btw, I'm giving out AMD FX 8 core CPUs for free for 5 people, I got them free through buisness and they aren't needed and what's the point of selling them? Drop me a PM if you're interested.
<jente> effects disabled it's even running on a P3 with a rage 128 pro ultra tf
<hyper_ch> jente: did disabling the effects help you out?
<jente> checking now
<anon1> Hello
<anon1> I've got a bit of a problem.
<anon1> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 64-bit on my laptop,
<kylie> HELP
<anon1> connecting through HDMI to the TV. Video card is ATI HD 3400 series.
<anon1> Every 30 seconds of inactivity results in a screen (and audio) timeout.
<kylie> Help!
<kylie> Sorry
<anon1> Screensaver is disabled.
<anon1> lol hi kylie
<kylie> I think Kubuntu decided to attempt suicide
<anon1> did it tie a rope around its neck?
<kylie> Not literally?
<kylie> Wireless connection started freaking out, programs started freaking out and I had to restart
<kylie> and now my screen's resolution is
<kylie> settings is at
<kylie> low
<kylie> when it should be
<kylie> high-er. :x
<kylie> After updates
<FloodBotK1> kylie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SIR_Taco> anon1: have you checked your power settings? it may be turning off your screen after a certain duration
<kylie_> Sorry
<anon1> SIR_Taco: I checked them, and deliberately disabled all options
<anon1> any logs I can check to see what's triggering the HDMI timeout?
<SIR_Taco> anon1: I would assume it's the DPMS turning off video for the laptop from inactivity... what does 'xset -q' in konsole give you for Standby, Suspend, and Off?
<anon1> 32 / 48 / 64
<anon1> respectively.
<jente> hyper_ch, BluesKaj: disabling the effects at startup helped!
<jente> system is running smooth now, thanks to your help!
<hyper_ch> jente: now go 64bit ;)
<BluesKaj> jente, do you have a working mouse
<BluesKaj> ?
<jente> yes, mouse works
<jente> just now I opened up some programs, installed firefox, tested a youtube video, all work fine
<jente> just kmail is giving me some errors about akonadi
<hyper_ch> akonadi is PITA IMHO
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, , it's not going to make much difference , 32 or 64 bit only if he has over 4G RAM , then it might be noticeable , and I mean maybe
<SIR_Taco> anon1: in konsole type 'xset -dpms' and try it... see if it still shuts off after 30 seconds of inactivity (then we'll know if it's the power management or possibly something else
<anon1> SIR_Taco: ok, brb in 31 seconds :)
<jente> I will have to see what happens when I enter some accounts. akonadi is really not my type. since its introduction there were nothing but problems.
<BluesKaj> jente, if you don't need kmail and all it's problems the stop akonadi and disable the server
<cynical> I'm typing this from a freshly installed 12.04.1 and akonadi isn't giving me any issues so far
<SIR_Taco> cynical: yea... but you're just being cynical ; )
<jente> I want to do that if I can not get it to work. I tried converting the user to thunderbird some weeks ago but kmail has some nice features that the user is missing
<cynical> :O
<SIR_Taco> cynical: I haven't had any problems with akonadi since probably 4.0.x
<jente> cynical: this is a fresh 12.04 install with updates/upgrades and the first starup of kmail sends out errors
<cynical> I love the kde integration, using something other than kmail would make me sad
<cynical> taco: yeah I used to disable it all the time but it's been great lately
<BluesKaj> jente, well good luck with kmail , I used to like it til it got budened with akonadi and nepomuk
<cynical> jente: what errors?
<hyper_ch> and kmail has no virtual identity plugin
<anon1> SIR_Taco: thanks! Looks like it worked :) I only recently formatted (previously also had 12.04) and didn't install any exotic drivers (only the ATI drivers). Any idea what it happened on its own?
<jente> akonadi_maildir_resource_0 not working, resource now offline
<jente> it might change when setting up an account, but there are other errors that might persist. will see tomorrow
<cynical> jente: oh I had some kind of notification like that the first time kmail launched but I don't get them anymore
<SIR_Taco> anon1: not sure... but remember to re-enable dpms ('set +dpms') or your laptop wont sleep on battery
<SIR_Taco> *'xset +dpms'
<anon1> SIR_Taco: will do. Thanks again, and good night!
<anon1> ah understood
<BluesKaj> Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS
<jente> cynical: I see, then setting up an account will take care of that. I will be very happy if that are the only issues with kmail!
<BluesKaj> that's from the topic header
<jente> BluesKaj: thanks for the link, but that is what I did when upgrading from 10.x to 11.10. the user does not even know how to use an addressbook anymore, since it refused to work even on a fresh install in 11.10
<jente> tried converting the old data, set up a new system and imported some old data, set up a new system and used new data: all resulted in an unusable addressbook.
<jente> anyway, I love to give kmail and co. another try
<avihay> I ran dist-do-upgrade...  will it ask me after finishing the download if I want to proceed to the install phase?
<SIR_Taco> avihay: you mean 'do-release-upgrade'?
<lordievader> avihay: No, it will ask you before downloading if you want to continue, if you say yes it will download and install.
<BluesKaj> jente, so would I , but I'm reluctant to go thru all thet frustration again , it works for a week or so and once the segfaults begin , it just  get worse and worse
<avihay> and if not, and I hit ctrl-c, will it gracefully revert my repository list?
<avihay> SIR_Taco: yes
<SIR_Taco> avihay: it will check the new repositories, show you a list of what is to be upgraded/installed/removed, then ask you if you'd like to continue
<jente> BluesKaj: if that happens, I will definitely convert
<SIR_Taco> avihay: if you say 'N', it will not change your current repository list
<BluesKaj> t-bird works for me , but I'm a home user with very light email needs , jente
<avihay> I already told it yes, after it showed me the list of changes. if I hit ctrl-c, will it gracefully revert my repository list?
<SIR_Taco> avihay: was it in the download process? or was it installing?
<avihay> I want to make the changes while I sleep, so that I can wake up to a fresh set of problems to solve after I wake up, and worry bout how to solve it all day while I'm at work
<avihay> SIR_Taco: I'm still in the download process
<avihay> for the next two hours...
<SIR_Taco> avihay: ok, so you just want to start the process again later?
<avihay> yhe
<avihay> the gui had a nice cancel button
<jente> BluesKaj: personally, I love mutt, but since it's not my machine i am setting up, I have to stick with what the user can deal with. It would certainly be easier if one could disable nepomuk and akonadi
<SIR_Taco> avihay: ya, then go ahead and CTRL-C the process...
<SIR_Taco> avihay: when you start it again later... it will do it's dependency calculations again, but will continue downloading packages where it left off
<BluesKaj> jente, what kind of email requirements will the user have ...thunderbird is also capable fairly high data storage if configured to do so , at least that's what I've been told.
<hyper_ch> too bad TB doesn't use maildir :(
<SIR_Taco> hyper_ch: last I heard, that was in the works
<hyper_ch> https://jaisejames.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/to-activate-maildir-in-thunderbird/
<hyper_ch> just found that
<hyper_ch> I've heard the "in the works" thing for years
<BluesKaj> T-bird can be linked to mysql  database if needed
<jente> there are a few email accounts the user wants to have in one level, that means not seperate inboxes/trash etc. I tried setting up some filters and moving mails around as soon as they get in, but it's not flawless and timeconsuming
<hyper_ch> I have to test that maildir support and I wonder if that also works on windows
<eamon> How do I (permanently) set the keyboard to a different layout on the login screen?
<hyper_ch> eamon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<hyper_ch> or rather:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<hyper_ch> or  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<eamon> super, the last one worked
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I'd like to know how I could open a bluetooth device (my mobile phone) like a usb key (to see the files)
<tobiasBora> What paquage do I need ?
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: which phone?
<tobiasBora> SIR_Taco: I own a Samsung galaxy ace, under android.
<tobiasBora> SIR_Taco: do you know if it is possible ?
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: you should be able to use FTP over bluetooth... will require a program from the google store I believe
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: for instance https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.medieval.blueftp
<tobiasBora> I'm trying...
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: have you checked through the "Bluetooth" section in System Settings? (I don't have bluetooth on any of my computers, so I haven't tried it. But possibly Android already has a file transfer mechanism built in?)
<tobiasBora> SIR_Taco: it doesn't seem to works... And in system, I only see "share" and "receveie" files
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: It wont work like a usb drive, you can only send files to the computer and copy files from the computer. To be usb-drive-like you'll need a program to act as a bluetooth ftp server on the phone (from the Google Store)
<tobiasBora> SIR_Taco: And I can't only see the file before download them ? Because it's really long to do it manually from the phone.
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: it will act like FTP, you'll have a list of files and directories, be able to send and receive
<cynical> If you just want to transfer files wirelessly you can use airdroid to do it over wifi
<MasterOfDesaster> youre such noobs, i am the biggest hacker and you have no chances against me
<MasterOfDesaster> you all suck really
<MasterOfDesaster> i am a HACKER
<MasterOfDesaster> you UNDERSTAND?
<FloodBotK1> MasterOfDesaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> thumbs up big guy
<cynical> I'm skurred
<MasterOfDesaster> you better be
<MasterOfDesaster> because i am a kubuntu GEEK
 * cynical shudders
<MasterOfDesaster> nobody has a chance against such a HACKER like me
<MasterOfDesaster> really
<MasterOfDesaster> wanna proof?
<MasterOfDesaster> i already hacked yall, and you did not even notice!!!
<cynical> ahh hes hacking my mind!
<MasterOfDesaster> i tell you what! my ssh account is lucas/lucas  but you cant do shit with is cause i am a ruling hacker
<MasterOfDesaster> with massive iptables knowledge
<MasterOfDesaster> even i tell you my ssh detailed you cant do shit againt me, hahaha! That shows me youre a noob an i am a IPTABLES GOD
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: changed now one imap account in TB to maildir :)
<IdleOne> MasterOfDesaster: No swearing or trolling. Thanks.
<tobiasBora> SIR_Taco: It works !
<tobiasBora> I don't know why (I installed severals paquages, I installed astro bluetooth device on my mobile phone, I unplug/plug my device etc and now it works !
<tobiasBora> Thanks a lot !
<SIR_Taco> tobiasBora: good to hear, you're welcome
<BluesKaj>  that masterofdisaster guy is such a smart network user he couldn't even hide his IP  :)
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: but... but... but... he knows the /join command.... : P
<BluesKaj> he was here earlier using a different nick I'm sure
<BluesKaj> berlin
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: yep
<avihay> any way to make Quassel more up to par with Konversation?
<tsimpson> depends on what you mean
<avihay> is there a way to have the last message line when switching tabs and applications?
<tsimpson> doesn't it do that for you already?
<SIR_Taco> Settings -> Configure Quassel -> Interface -> Chat View -> Set marker line automatically when switching chats     (should be default though as far as I know)
<avihay> tabs->channels
<avihay> or have the connect button enabled? or have quassel not make all the buffers disappear when I lose connection to the core?
<avihay> or have the connect button enabled? or have quassel not make all the buffers disappear when I lose connection to the core? just got disconnected, that's really annoying, and I think that 360 sec lag to the core is hint enough that the connection was lost
<avihay> SIR_Taco: that doesn't work when I alt-tab. I have to manually select a dead channel before I alt-tab to keep track...
<SIR_Taco> avihay: ah, yes you're right
<MasterOfDesaster> i am the best hacker, and you are all noobs! I could even tell you that my SSH account is lucas/lucas and you could not do shit because i have a IPTABLES Kowledge! YOU SUCK and i laugh at you *hahaha*
<IdleOne> MasterOfDesaster: Please stop.
<BluesKaj> MasterOfDesaster, ok why can't you even hide your own IP ? :)
<MasterOfDesaster> i do
<BluesKaj> sure you do
<SIR_Taco> compensation is always funny
<MasterOfDesaster> IdleOne: I will stop, its just that i was telling the truth that i am master hacker. but i stop now
<BluesKaj> some 14 yr old kid on his mummy's computer while she's out buying food for the .....
<jEhrichs> ;)
<IdleOne> tsimpson: that won't help
<IdleOne> he is a master hacker
<tsimpson> but you forget, I'm an Über-hacker!
<avihay> or, if anyone else know of another front-end back-end KDE IRC client, I think I saw one on KDE-Apps, but I fail to find it now. maybe it's time to look at xchat?
<jEhrichs> maybe he will ddos 127.0.0.1
<SIR_Taco> : O
<BluesKaj> avihay, konversation
<jEhrichs> chat is nice. used it for a long time
<IdleOne> tsimpson: I did forget. My apologies oh Uber One
<SIR_Taco> please no... not 127.0.0.1! anything but that
<jEhrichs> and for front/backend there are always the "usual irc bouncers tha tshould work
<tsimpson> avihay: there are other options, like using a bouncer and any other IRC client
<jEhrichs> but aquasse lis a really nice solution to be honest.
<jEhrichs> *quassel
<BluesKaj> konversation works well with znc bouncer
<jEhrichs> does anyone know if 4.9.1 is coming to 12.04? Seems it reached 12.10 already
<SIR_Taco> jEhrichs: it's not in backports?
<avihay> I have a bad connection or a packet blocker at school that prevents me from being connected directly to freenode, so using konversation directly is a problem. I'll guess I'll go search for a bouncer then
<jEhrichs> is should have this enabled. but let me check
<tsimpson> we have 4.9.0 in  kubuntu-ppa/backports for precise
<SIR_Taco> jEhrichs: I guess it's not done yet.... just checked
<jEhrichs> thanks SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> np
<hyper_ch> also using ZNC with Konvi
<fdsfds> KDE Network Manager keeps dropping my wifi connection while I am downloading large files.  It will not re-connect unless I uncheck "Enable wireless", then re-check it in Network Manager.  I see that other people are having the same problem in the forums, but no one can figure out what is going on here.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: do you know what your network card is?
<fdsfds> lspci shows it is a Broadcom BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<fdsfds> Also, when the failure occurs, messages log shows this " wlan0: authenticate with f4:ec:38:dd:ad:6c (try 1)" for 3 tries, then times out.
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: when's the last time you reset your router/modem?
<fdsfds> A few weeks ago, I changed the wifi WPA settings from TKIP to AES, and it ran fine for a few weeks.  However this problem happens on all different kinds of Modems/routers running WPA auth.
<fdsfds> I do not think this is a wireless router problem, because other devices/windows have no problems at all.
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: I would suggest open Konsole (or any terminal) and type: "sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer"
<fdsfds> Yea, I have done that several times with no luck.  I have been researching this for several months and that was a suggestion in one of the forums.
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: what about: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<fdsfds> however, I don't think I tried to remove/reinstall the lpphy-installer - let me try that now.....
<SIR_Taco> the last one I described *should* automate that
<fdsfds> right now the bcmwl-kernel source is not installed, firmware-b43-installer is installed, but firmware-b43-lpphy-installer is not.  I will install the lpphy now...
<fdsfds> If I install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, adept wants to remove firmware-b43-installer
<fdsfds> It seems they are not compatible.
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: try installing: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<fdsfds> That works, and is the same one I had installed before.  However it does not install the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer.
<SIR_Taco> ok... what about just the lpphy installer ?
<SIR_Taco> I know one of them is the correct answer... just can't remember which ; )
<fdsfds> I will give that a try.  I have not tried the lpphy installer before.  What is the difference between the 2?
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: not entirely sure.
<SIR_Taco> different firmwares I would imagine
<fdsfds> ok, I installed the lpphy and re-boot and see how that goes.
<SIR_Taco> ok
<fdsfds> Thanks for the help, this problem has really been a serious problem for me for over a year now.
<SIR_Taco> well, hopefully it fixes it for you
<fdsfds> if not, do you know where else I could go for help, or do you have any other ideas?
<SIR_Taco> fdsfds: not sure where else
<trash_> brasil punkx..
#kubuntu 2012-09-13
<jsapparts> HOw to install Via graphics card driver on kubuntu?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hum
<Schrodinger`Cat> dont know
<Schrodinger`Cat> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/openchrome jsapparts ?
<jsapparts> ok
<jsapparts> <Schrodinger'Cat> , very thank u man, *-*
<Schrodinger`Cat> your welcom
<Schrodinger`Cat> jsapparts: toi parler francais ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i dont have trouvé the same in english
<jsapparts> i speak portuguese form Brazil. husahsa
<jsapparts> from*
<jsapparts> bye. ; )
<epimeth> how can I get default conf files for packages?  like, where can I download the files found in /etc/motion?
<SIR_Taco> epimeth: you could purge the installation of motion
<epimeth> apt-get remove motion
<epimeth> apt-get purge motion
<epimeth> ?
<SIR_Taco> apt-get purge motion
<epimeth> trying now, thanks
<epimeth> worked, thanks!
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<epimeth> worked, thanks!i tried remove and install again, and dpkg reconfigure...  :-)
<nirvana> ???
<nirvana> 有中文用户么？
<tsimpson> !cn | nirvana
<ubottu> nirvana: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<avihay> skype 4, grrrr!
<hyper_ch> so, running now beta 1 :)
<hyper_ch> sweet, no extra repo required for gimp now :)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, libreoffice not working in beta 1?
<nardusg> hi people
<nardusg> I am on ubuntu 12.04 beta. My ati network card did not want to play nice with lightdm. So I do apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop. What is the best way to install the kde desktop on kubuntu coming from ubuntu >
<nardusg> ?
<nardusg> oops... 12.10 ;)
<nardusg> ati display card ;)
<inger> Hola buenos dias, alguien podria ayudarme a instalar los binarios para programar C en eclipse con ubuntu?
<nardusg> apt-get install kde-full ?
<nardusg> or is there anothere one I can use
<tonberryE352> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tonberryE352> i think
<nardusg> does not exist any more :(
<tonberryE352> oh
<tonberryE352> well i'm still on 12.04 so that is about as much help as I can give
<nardusg> maybe kde-standard
<nardusg> will give that a go
<marcuzzo> I have a problem with languages packages anyone can help?
<marcuzzo>  I've installed the application Pairs in German
<marcuzzo> but the translation as some ugly staff and i want to switch to italian
<marcuzzo> [11:07] <marcuzzo> I did swith in the localization config to italian
<marcuzzo> [11:08] <marcuzzo> and all the desktop switched too
<marcuzzo> [11:08] <marcuzzo> but some application are still in german included pairs
<marcuzzo> [11:08] <marcuzzo> how can I get the new .mo files?
<FloodBotK1> marcuzzo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<lordieva1er> Good afternoon
<howlymowly> hi poeple..   short question: I want to change default file associtations for several types for a program (for example I want to put a certain program on the bottom of the list for sevral file types)  how would I do that?
<contrast> Anyone know if/when KDE SC 4.9.1 will be hitting the Kubuntu Backports PPA?
<Riddell> contrast: yes, "soon"
<contrast> Thanks, Riddell... Is it safe to assume the next feature releases of KDE will also be hitting that PPA for 12.04 (even after the next release of Kubuntu comes out), given it's an LTS release?
<Riddell> contrast: not planned I'm afraid, we only have resources to backport to 1 release
<vsrao> Hi. I've tried this twice: I installed Wine, and that change font & color properties for Kate and other applications. Is this common?
<vsrao> changed*
<contrast> Riddell: That's understandable... Anyway, much thanks for all the great work you do on Kubuntu. It's been my distro of choice for about six years. :)
<contrast> vsrao: I've never experienced that (upon many installations of WINE alongside KDE). Are you still able to just change the font and color settings back via System Settings?
<Riddell> contrast: welcome :)
<vsrao> contrast: I am able to. However, many things like the matching braces being highlighted never return to normal. :(
<vsrao> As in, a lot of the settings don't revert back
<vsrao> Especially those to do with things turning bold.
<contrast> vsrao: Just in Kate, or other programs as well?
<vsrao> contrast: Just in Kate.
<vsrao> So things like KDevelop follow.
<contrast> vsrao: Where are you installing WINE from?
<vsrao> contrast: From the default repository, through apt-get
<contrast> vsrao: I usually get it from their official PPA (ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa). You might try uninstalling it and reinstalling from there.
<gusito> Hi everyone
<vsrao> contrast: Could you tell me what version you have currently? I have 1.4
<vsrao> I wonder if that makes a difference too.
<contrast> vsrao: 1.5.10
<vsrao> Ah, I see.
<contrast> vsrao: You also might try manually changing the highlighting settings in Kate (Settings -> Configure Kate -> Fonts & Colors).
<vsrao> contrast: I've tried that too.
<contrast> vsrao: That's really weird... Honestly, I doubt upgrading WINE will help, but I guess it's worth a shot. Barring that, I'm at a loss. You might want to ask in #kde.
<vsrao> contrast: Okay. Thanks anyway. :)
<vsrao> Upgrading WINE won't help now, I'm sure too.
<tsimpson> wine doesn't touch your Kate or katepart settings
<vsrao> But, those settings changed as soon as I installed WINE. Both times. On different computers too.
<tsimpson> you should report a bug against wine then (before upgrading to the PPA version) with "ubuntu-bug wine"
<tsimpson> because that's just completely wrong of wine to touch anything outside of ~/.wine
<vsrao> tsimpson: Alright.
<tsimpson> I can't find any reports about wine changing other configs, so it seems quite unusual
<vsrao> It seems to be changing only the color settings that Kate parts uses. Especially the 'bold' settings.
<contrast> vsrao: You might try checking the output of "dpkg -L wine1.4" and having a look at any maintainer scripts contained in the package (/var/lib/dpkg/info/wine1.4.preinst and /var/lib/dpkg/info/wine1.4.postinst in particular) to try and figure out exactly where the changes are coming from.
<vsrao> contrast: Okay, will do that.
<contrast> Anyone have any luck adding their Skype account in KDE Telepathy?
<DarthFrog> contrast: No, I haven't tried.  But I was interested to note that it was possible.
<contrast> DarthFrog: Don't get your hopes up. It gives the option to add your account, but I've yet to find any confirmation that it actually works (yet). :\
<jacklk> Hello, is it okay to run KDE applications such as Kontact on  other window managers/desktop enviroments?
<tsimpson> jacklk: that's perfectly fine, yes
<avihay> upgrade ate all my root folder, couldn't log on to graphical shell :-<
<avihay> also, kttsd is missing, so I got that "error, can't open kttsd", that tries to open another instance of kttsd, infinite error message loop, fun times, fun times
<tsimpson> that sounds like a KDE3 thing
<tsimpson> kttsd was replaced by jovie
<avihay> tell that to the notification system
<avihay> well, nothing that compiling    int main(){return 0;}   and placeing in /usr/bin couldn't solve
<tsimpson> would have been easier to just "sudo touch /usr/bin/kttsd; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/kttsd", less coding ;)
<avihay> just an empty file then?
<tsimpson> as long as it's executable, it should work
<avihay> well, seems to work, and for some reason TTS does work, and now, for the first time, even string replacement works
<avihay> tsimpson: can you message me something like avihay: a <b> test
<tsimpson> avihay: a <b> test
<avihay> mmm, need to be in another window, again!
<tsimpson> avihay: a <b> test (again)
<avihay> mmm, failed, apperently, oh well, in 5 more years...
<avihay> thanks
<tsimpson> sure :)
<Kishi> Greetings
<Kishi> I am having some problems with running Skype on Kubuntu. It worked earlier, but stopped working after trying to synchronize it with Kopete, I thinknk
<Kishi> I've purged it and reinstalled several times
<Kishi> I've even purged Kopete, too
<Kishi> But it doesn't work anymore
<Kishi> Purging seems to leave some minor settings intact... I've thought it removes everything.
<Kishi> ...Nevermind, I'll ask at #ubuntu
<cynical> what's the error?
<Kishi> There's no error, just message that it stopped and (core dumped)
<eamon> have a look through the dump and see if you can find the cause.
<Riddell> 1 minutes to kubuntu-meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<hyper_ch> libreoffice in beta is horribly broken... at least this morning when I upgraded to it... but now there's new versions being updated and I hope it's fixes :)
<hyper_ch> still broken :(
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: whats happening?
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: Fontconfig warning: "/usr/lib/libreoffice/share/fonts/truetype/fc_local.conf", line 13: Having multiple <family> in <alias> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<hyper_ch> I found that:  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3806219.html
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: its a known bug
<hyper_ch> I know
<hyper_ch> I just saw LO updates compared to when I last tried like 12h ago and hoped it was already fixed
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: libfre office works here
<hyper_ch> beta1?
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: ya
<hyper_ch> why does it work for you but not for me?
<hyper_ch> that's sort of unfair
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: that error message you are getting is not related to the crashes
<hyper_ch> I just see an endless LO start up screen
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: did you update your system?
<hyper_ch> and endless messages of that
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: yes, upgrade... no fresh install
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: so libreoffice crashes at startup?
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: I just get that error in the terminal and see the start up screen
<hyper_ch> it doesn't "crash", I have to ctrl-c it
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: i can understand
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: i can't understand
<hyper_ch> what can't you understand?
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.debian.net/189720/
<DarthFrog> hyper_ch: You can safely ignore all those warnings.
<hyper_ch> DarthFrog: an LO still doens't start properly... those errors are the only meaningful output that I get
<DarthFrog> So why are you continuing to run the beta?  Go back to the official distro version.  Or report a bug to the Libreoffice devs.
<hyper_ch> how do you know it's a LO bug and not something in Beta?
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: apart from those error messages what else problem you get with libreoffice?
<DarthFrog> Do you mean Quantal?
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: I just get the start up screen
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: nothing else
<hyper_ch> until I hit ctrl-c
<hyper_ch> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> Then you should be asking for help in #Ubuntu+1, not here.
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: you upgraded from 12.04?
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: I did
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: can you rename .kde folder in home to .kde_bak and restart and see if it works?
<hyper_ch> (or better start with a new profile=
<hyper_ch> I can do that :)
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: so you know that the settings will be lost?
<hyper_ch> well, creating a new user so that I don't lose my settings
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: try that
<hyper_ch> bbl
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: it works there
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: for ,me?
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: just changed to a different user - new profile - and LO just worked fine
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: nice, enjoy
<hyper_ch> still doesn't help with my current user though
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: what you did was the same advice i got for the same problem when i had
<hyper_ch> but I don't wanna lose all my kde settings
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: they recommend to create a new profile for every major upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: me too
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: but i dont see any options
<hyper_ch> that shouldn't be necessary
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: backup
<DarthFrog> hyper_ch:  You could try removing the ~/.config/libreoffice directory and see if that helps matters.  Or rename it to something else if you don't want to delete it.
<hyper_ch> DarthFrog: I tried to remove the ~/.libreoffice folder that didn't work.. .will try now also wiht ~/.config/libreoffice
<hyper_ch> thx, didn't know that there's more in ~/.config
<DarthFrog> Is on my system.
<DarthFrog> Mind you, I don't have a .libreoffice.
<hyper_ch> DarthFrog: .config/libreoffice did the trick
<DarthFrog> Good stuff.
<hyper_ch> it's way quicker to re-setup libreoffic than all of kde :)
<DarthFrog> You shouldn't really ever have to do that.
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: ping
<DarthFrog> To me, that's worse than having to reboot Windows because you moved your mouse.
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: ya
<hyper_ch> I'll write that in my blog :)
<hyper_ch> thx DarthFrog and phoenix_firebrd
<hyper_ch> btw, you two work a lot widh PDFs?
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: no editing only viewing , why?
<DarthFrog> PDF's are fine on my desktop, suck big-time on my Nook.
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: DarthFrog:    https://github.com/sjau/pdfForts   -   http://images.sjau.ch/img/c11c42fe.png
<hyper_ch> a few still need to be rewritten but they should be working
<hyper_ch> this is weird, I see no menu bar in LO
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: very nice
<hyper_ch> phoenix_firebrd: bash, kate, dolphin/konqueror, pdftk, ghostscript & uno
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: Do you know that there is a functionality in Krename too
<hyper_ch> don't know krename at all :)
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: its a bacth  file rename  app that also provides extracting the meta data of pdf through a plugin
<phoenix_firebrd> hyper_ch: you can also enhance that soft by adding your functionality to it
<fabio_> ci sono ragazze
<BluesKaj> trying out xchat ...seems ok
<fabio_> italiani
<BluesKaj> fabio_,  Canada
<tsimpson> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<fabio_> i from reggio emilia
<fabio_> italia
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: updated to quantal since I had issues with normal updates today :)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch,  what issues ?
<hyper_ch> well, updates this morning removed wine
<fabio_> blueskaj what do you do
<hyper_ch> and couldn't reinstall it.. got some weird message about php5 dependencies not being fullfilled - which didn't make much sense
<hyper_ch> so I upgraded to quantal ;)
<Southway> 280 users, it's quiet in here
<BluesKaj> brb
<fabio_> what
<hyper_ch> Southway: you want me to ask you questions?
<Southway> go for it
<hyper_ch> I run out of them :(
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> just a friendly reminder :)
<Southway> as for your php5 problem, when your error says dependencies not being fullfilled, it means a component that php5 has been  removed.  youll need to find what is no longer fullfilled and install them manually.  Google.com usally has the answers
<hyper_ch> Southway: how is php5 related to the wine package?
<hyper_ch> and the 'missing' dependencies were installed as was php5 yet it still complained about it
<hyper_ch> but that wsa on 12.04 :)
<Southway> I usaully get drunk on wine, maybe it did too
<BluesKaj> wine fonts are so small on this monitor that I can't read the options to increase them
<uberamd> I'm running Kubuntu in a multi-monitor VM. I increased the KDE panel size to accomidate multiple rows in the task manager part of the panel. When rebooted, the system forgets the custom height I set. Ideas?
<pedahzur> Hit an odd one today. Noticed desktop effects weren't enabled. Tried to enable, and said it failed to enable 22 effects. "Details" told me: "For technical reasons it is not possible to determine all possible error causes." and "Desktop effect system is not running."  glxinfo tells me "direct rendering: Yes" and under "Advanced" I have OpenGL as the compositing type, and "Qt graphics system" as "Native." KDE 4.9. Any ideas?
<hazamonzo__> hey folks. mu kubuntu 12.04 installation failed. Something about the bootloader. Now im on the live desktop. Where can i find the log so i can google this error?
#kubuntu 2012-09-14
<Gorroth> hey all
<Gorroth> in a multidisplay ATI setup (without xinerama enabled), is it possible to make a KDE panel cover all monitors?
<Gorroth> i can't seem to figure out how to do it
<talueses> Alguno habla español?
<gus> greetings
<avihay> talueses: !es
<avihay> !es | talueses
<ubottu> talueses: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> Good morning
<hyper_ch> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey hyper_ch, how are you?
<hyper_ch> fine, yourself?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: I'm doing good, thank you for asking.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: any question?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Nope usually on the other side of the fence.
<hyper_ch> :)
<dav_> hi, i tried to upgrade to 12.10 beta but upgrading is not finished. Now I can't install updates and system works not fine. Some suggestion, please?
<dav_> Nothing?
<tsimpson> dav_: your best bet is asking in #kubuntu-devel
<dav_> ok, thanks
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: wouldn't #ubuntu+1 have been a better recommendation?
<Guest29868> Hi, I lost grub, so I booted from the liveCD and tried: $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest29868> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<LostMonk> morning
<LostMonk> is there a way to turn off the wallet thing?
<hyper_ch> deinstallation?
<jdrs> KDE Wallet -> uncheck the enable the KDE wallet subsystem
<hyper_ch> or that :)
<spawn57> i folks
<spawn57> hi
<spawn57> i think there's an extra panel on my desktop but I can't seem to find it
<hyper_ch> what kind of panel?
<spawn57> it's got a widget that i want to remove, the window file menu bar
<spawn57> the panels on the desktop that has the start button
<spawn57> the kde menu button
<hyper_ch> screenshot?
<spawn57> k one sec
<spawn57> do you know where in the config files the panel settings are
<spawn57> hyper_ch: http://i.imgur.com/TpOsm.jpg
<hyper_ch> well, I still don't see what the problem is
<spawn57> in all 4 panels, I don't have the window menubar applet
<spawn57> but when I try to add it, it's already been added somewhere
<spawn57> and only one instance of it works
<ololo> олололо
<ololo> есть кто живой
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ololo>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<DarthFrog> ololo:  The "/" has to be the first character on the line.
<DarthFrog> Or just click on "#ubuntu-ru".
<ololo> ok))
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i downloaded kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso i put it with dd on a key, and when i boot its xubuntu !
<Schrodinger`Cat> you know this thing ?
<bazhang> got the link?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hum
<Schrodinger`Cat> sorry
<Schrodinger`Cat> i do craps
<Schrodinger`Cat> i doed dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/media/2.5-500gb/kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Schrodinger`Cat> ...
<Schrodinger`Cat> ^^
<bazhang> the link for the iso download
<Schrodinger`Cat> no i do crap
<Schrodinger`Cat> i replace the good iso by the old image of xubuntu was on the keystip, so there is no problem
<Schrodinger`Cat> i m sorry about the disturbing
<Schrodinger`Cat> it was a misktake
<spawn57> Schrodinger`Cat: you alive or dead?
<Schrodinger`Cat> !meow
<Schrodinger`Cat> i dont really know
<spawn57> wish Schrodinger did that himself instead of coming with that theory
<spawn57> When I saw his equation I just stared at it for a while....
<Schrodinger`Cat> ^^
<Schrodinger`Cat> its maths...
<spawn57> that was 10 years ago ... still dunno what the hell that trident symbol is
<Schrodinger`Cat> maths is ....
<spawn57> yeah it was way beyond what i could understand
<spawn57> my textbook came with a warning
<spawn57> "don't try to solve this equation, it'll give you an anyerusm"
<spawn57> or something like that
<Schrodinger`Cat> ^^
<Schrodinger`Cat> i dont say much because i dont speak english
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> what language(s) do you speak?
<Schrodinger`Cat> french
<spawn57> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<spawn57> I did five years of french
<Schrodinger`Cat> my english smell like s**t
<spawn57> haha
<spawn57> I don't think I can say that in french
<spawn57> francais merde
<Schrodinger`Cat> bonjour spawn57 , comment vas-tu?
<spawn57> that means how are you?
<spawn57> je bien
<Schrodinger`Cat> "je vais bien"
<Schrodinger`Cat> yes "how are you" --> "comment vas-tu" if you know the guy or on the web, or "comment allez-vous" more polite and for the case you dont know much the guy (or he is your boss^^)
<spawn57> man I don't remember all that
<spawn57> i remember saying I'm twleve years old
<spawn57> j'ai douze ans
<spawn57> or
<spawn57> Avez-Vous du buerre?
<Schrodinger`Cat> je,tu,il,nous,vous,ils (i, you, he/she, we, you, they=
<Schrodinger`Cat> )
<spawn57> Do you have any butter
<Schrodinger`Cat> tu avais douze ans, et non je n'ai pas de beurre
<Schrodinger`Cat> ^^
<Schrodinger`Cat> i prefer margarine
<spawn57> i don't care as along as I can eat i
<spawn57> t
<Schrodinger`Cat> :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> but i have vaseline if you want ^^
 * Schrodinger`Cat hide himself in his box
<monkeyjuice> take it to #kubuntu-offtop plz
<Schrodinger`Cat> im sorry
<spawn57> alrighty
<monkeyjuice> offtopic ;)
<monkeyjuice> woop
<Schrodinger`Cat> hum
<Schrodinger`Cat> i "burn" an iso kubuntu with dd, and wont boot
<Schrodinger`Cat> im actually on archlinux, i cant get the ubuntu software to burn ubuntu iso on a keystick
<Schrodinger`Cat> any idea ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> unetbootin?
<anne_> hi, i am a new kubuntu user, having issues getting my wifi dongle to work
<anne_> i baught one which was recently checked with kubuntu on the ubuntu site
<anne_> but it dosnt work
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> what model is it?
<anne_> netgear wg111v2
<spawn57> let me try to help out
<anne_> great @_
<anne_> :)
<spawn57> are you familiar with command lines?
<anne_> (i am, my mum whos computer it is is less so, but i have a few hours!) :)
<spawn57> haha alright
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<anne_> (kudos on the newbie precautions tho!)
<spawn57> no worries
<spawn57> I still live with my mom
<anne_> lol :P i just came back for a visit!
<spawn57> did you install kubuntu or ubuntu?
<anne_> kubuntu
<anne_> 12.04
<spawn57> can you launch terminal?
<anne_> done
<anne_> (do i need to plug in the dongle?)
<spawn57> in terminal type in lspci
<spawn57> Oh
<spawn57> yeah!
<spawn57> plug it in
<spawn57> give it a few seconds
<anne_> ok
<spawn57> and then in terminal type in
<spawn57> lspci
<spawn57> then copy and paste the output to this site --> http://pastebin.com
<jdrs> anne_: just a quick question. Does it show up on network manager when you plug it in?
<spawn57> that would be better heh
<anne_> http://pastebin.com/y6Cia6um
<anne_> where is ntwrk manager?
<jdrs> usually on the right side of the panel/taskbar
<anne_> dont think so
<spawn57> in the l'il tray with all the icons
<anne_> i have a wired plug in for now
<spawn57> http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/network-management-plasmoid.png <-- this one
<anne_> and it says WLAN interface not connected
<spawn57> if it says that it probably means that it detected your usb
<spawn57> you just have to configure it
<anne_> ok
<spawn57> in wireless tab
<spawn57> click add
<anne_> dont see add
<spawn57> in that plasmoid, you click manage connections
<spawn57> ...and then click  the wireless tab is
<anne_> ok
<spawn57> sorry, I don't usually help people in here, i'm making a lot of mistakes heh
<spawn57> you can click on the wirless tab?
<anne_> i see my dad tried to connect yesterday
<anne_> here
<anne_> it says he used it
<anne_> but i know it didn't work
<anne_> so no data can be sent/recived
<anne_> but it seems to connect to mondem
<anne_> (sorry, didnt know he had got this far with new dongle)
<spawn57> mondem?
<anne_> *modem
<anne_> :O
<spawn57> well if you can click on the wireless tab (it's not greyed out) I think your wireless dongle got detected
<spawn57> ahh..
<anne_> shoudl I add a new one
<anne_> anyways?
<spawn57> there's one listed there already/
<anne_> or do we move on to next thing
<anne_> yes
<anne_> thomson313310
<anne_> our mondem :)
<spawn57> that modem supports wireless?
<anne_> yes
<anne_> i use it with my laptop (thinkpad!!) with no issues
<anne_> this is why i have a thinkpad....
<anne_> :D
<spawn57> alright, so you're on a laptop?
<anne_> no
<anne_> sorry
<spawn57> and it's connected to the modem using a wire, and you want to use the connect wirelessly with the usb dongle instead?
<anne_> yes
<anne_> yes
<anne_> wire is out the window and down 2 stories to get here
<anne_> :S
<FloodBotK1> anne_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spawn57> oh wow
<spawn57> so when your dad used it, he used the wireless dongle, and no wire? or were both plugged in?
<anne_> unsure
<spawn57> I see
<anne_> mum donsn;t remeber
<anne_> I can try now?
<anne_> but will lose conexion to irc
<spawn57> I don't think so, you can use both of them can't you?
<spawn57> try configuring the wireless again
<anne_> ok
<spawn57> if network manager doesn't work, you might have to edit a script yourself
<anne_> ok so i am adding a new conexion
<anne_> do i need to fill in things like ssid
<anne_> etc
<spawn57> yeah, :/
<spawn57> and type in the code
<spawn57> and choose your security settings
<anne_> just gonna go get all the numbers off the modem
<anne_> also - while thats happening, any idea why flash is not working. tried installing it, and flash aid, no luck
<spawn57> yeah
<spawn57> one sec lemme find the link for you
<spawn57> oh wait you got an intel graphsics card.. this might not work for you but try it anyway.
<anne_> ok
<jdrs> anne_: what browser do you use?
<spawn57> try disabling graphics acceleration --> http://forums.adobe.com/thread/891337
<spawn57> damn I should've asked anne_ that first heh
<anne_> jdrs, firefox
<anne_> spawn57, you said that about the wireless too, lol - keen to get techie i see
<spawn57> i'm a techie
<spawn57> i just assume too much :P
<spawn57> thought you'd have the same trouble as me heh
<anne_> :)
<jdrs> anne_: run this in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubunt-restricted-extras
<spawn57> and I tend to go into console straight away
<anne_> hum did a load of stuff but then said E: Unable to locate package kubunt-restricted-extras
<jdrs> that's kubuntu-restricted-extras     not kubunt, typo there
<anne_> lol
<anne_> didnt see that
<spawn57> yeah see that's like the first thing I do
<jdrs> kubuntu-restricted-extras will install flashplayer
<jdrs> after it's done check again if flash is working.
<anne_> its on its way
<anne_> now
<jdrs> cool
<anne_> so, what is my ssid
<spawn57> I think that helps you get wireless drivers and firmware as well
<spawn57> your network's name
<spawn57> like Linksys
<spawn57> or Home
<anne_> oh so like thompsonetc
<spawn57> or GoAway
<spawn57> yeah
<FloodBotK1> spawn57: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdrs> spawn57: nope, only flashplayer, ffmpeg, lame, and Microsoft truetype fonts will be installed.
<anne_> leave inf as it is?
<spawn57> oh
<anne_> that comand has got me in a mocrosoft window, i need to press okay but its not woking with enter etc
<jdrs> press tabe anne_
<jdrs> tab
<anne_> cool
<anne_> what is the bsssid
<anne_> for my wifi setup
<spawn57> uhh.. heck i dunno :|
<anne_> ah that comand is done now
<jdrs> anne_: try to check your flash now. About the bssid, no idea.
<anne_> bonza its running!
<anne_> ok well basically i need to figure out which numbers go in which box by the number of numbers in the number :D
<jdrs> number-ception?
<spawn57> thought network manager had an eaiser way to add a wireless network
<anne_> i think thats all not relevant
<anne_> am in t he second tab
<anne_> for security - but not sure which i need.
<jdrs> what are the options?
<jdrs> wep, wpa, etc?
<anne_> all of the above
<anne_> trying wep
<jdrs> no
<jdrs> that's not secure
<spawn57> you have to pick the right one
<anne_> hum
<jdrs> use wpa instead
<spawn57> as the one your router
<spawn57> or modme
<anne_> personal or eneterpirse :S
<anne_> i know the number i use
<anne_> i just dont know what it is called
<anne_> on the router it just says "wireles key"
<jdrs> its a small thing they invented back in the 60s, it's called password.
<anne_> i know that, its just i have to put it in the right box
<anne_> wep, wpa blah blah
<jdrs> i was just joking
<anne_> and none of those names relate to what is on my modem
<anne_> lol, sorry
<anne_> I am annoyed at spending my life fixing everyones computers - becuase i have enough skill to go on an irc and ask someone what to do :S
<anne_> lol
<anne_> well
<anne_> it sees the signal now atleast
<spawn57> haha
<spawn57> at least you have your sense of humour about it
<spawn57> my family just bosses me around
<anne_> i think i have wifi!!!!
<anne_> how did that happen???
<anne_> the wire is out and i am still streaming. all happy again now. happy to fix peoples computers (with the help of lovely irc people) (sorry for being a grump!)
<anne_> ah poo its not working
<FloodBotK1> anne_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anne_> guess i had a buffer
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | anne_
<ubottu> anne_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anne_> its becuase i had lost conexion - very sorry,
<jdrs> it didn't look like you lost connection though
<jdrs> you sure its not working?
<anne_> yes
<anne_> ist the same as before
<anne_> its as if its conected to the modem but not to the internet
<anne_> its really oddd
<anne_> lspci again you think?
<spawn57> naw, your usb dongle is detected, I don't think we need to do that
<PasNox> Hi
<anne_> ok
<anne_> PasNox, hi
<spawn57> how do you know that it's connected?
<PasNox> i clean a bit the installed package in my distrib and now muon no longer want to install package - can't get autorizations messagebox instead of presenting the polkit qt / kde dialog
<PasNox> any hint ?
<PasNox> i can't even disocnnect from kde, clicking disconnect / stop etc
<PasNox> does not popup kde session window :/
<anne_> it has "signal" and a green tick (looks like an antivirus logo)
<anne_> but its not in bold, the wired on is in bold like it is selected
<anne_> if i pull out the wire, the LAN goes to "configuring interface"
<anne_> (but otherwise LAN is not conected) so its like it sees the modem, but cant talk. anyone got any clues as to whats wrong with this?
<anne_> hum, even wierder, in my setup menu it says "connected" under status but "never" for last used!!
<JuJuBee> When I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, nothing seems to be happening but top shows dpkg using 60% CPU.
<spawn57> anne_: yeah that happens at tiems
<spawn57> anne_; it's werd, I think it'll remember it after it's rebooted. Can you make sure you check the system connection box though
<anne_> whats that?
<spawn57> anne_: and cnnect Authority_
<anne_> and that? :S
<spawn57> anne_: connect automatically even
<anne_> how is this done?
<anne_> its currently stuck on "setting network address"
<anne_> will reboot
<mykiki> bonjour à tous
<dougl> trying to disable password requirement on my 12.04 notebook install but there is no tick mark on the screen saver config... err checking power management...
<spawn57> anne_:  when you click the network management icon in the system tray.. then click manage connections, when the dialog pops up and you click the wireless tab, and then double click the network connection in the wireles tab
<dougl> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anne_> done
<anne_> what am a looking for in here
<spawn57> anne_: system connection and connect automatically check boxes, they're near the top of that dialog
<anne_> ok
<anne_> done that
<anne_> should i reboot now? (system conextion wasnt ticked but asuto was)
<anne_> its back on "setting network address" again.
<anne_> back - no better after reboot
<spawn57> heck, I'm not sure how to help you then
<anne_> hum - anyone else
<spawn57> I'm half sleep too, trying to work heh
<spawn57> sorry :(
<anne_> lol - no worrys :)
<dougl> anne_, ?
<dougl> what is going on? I will try to help
<anne_> dougl,
<dougl> k
<dougl> anne_, what are you trying to do?
<anne_> wifi dongle is connected to modem but not to internet
<anne_> :S
<anne_> second dongle now
<anne_> same thing.
<dougl> you thot the dongle was bad out of box?
<dougl> so you got/tried a new one?
<TheLordOfTime> you sure the modem actually *has* working wifi?
<TheLordOfTime> emphasis on working
<anne_> the first one, said it was linux compatible but didnt work. then we looked up on the u/kubuntu list and baught one that says it has been tested with this os and worked
<Alpha-Omega> whenever I turn my computer off I get an error about something in KDE crashing and my computer doesn't turn off until I close out the warning of the crash, anyone else experiencing this or know how I can fix it?
<anne_> i have used the modem before with several other wifi devices
<anne_> phone, laptops etc.
<dougl> anne_, did you manually config the wifi or did some automatic process config it for you?
<dougl> on the kubuntu machine
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: I experience it, I dunno how to fix it though :(
<anne_> dougl, i tried to config it, but i dont understand all the options. the choices i have dont match up with the info on my modem case. for example, i know what the "password" is for the internet, and its referd to as my "wireless key" but there is no option for this on the setup - only WEP etc
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: they really need to fix it, kind of annoying having to wait for the crash/error message and pressing close, when I press turn off I want the computer to turn off
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, do you get it if you shudown from comandline?
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: happy I'm not the only one though, if everyone's experiencing it, I don't understand why it hasn't been resolved
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: usually for me it's because of amarok
<jdrs> anne_: you know I was kidding when I said that, right?
<dougl> anne_, lets take a look at the router and dongle specs on the net... do you have url for them?
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: I've tried shutting off from a tty and I don't think I did, then again I think that was before the problem started occuring
<dougl> jdrs, what did you say?
<jdrs> anne_: and its not really the password
<DarthFrog> Well, for the first time in a long time, I just tried to play a DVD, using dragon.  Hmm, it sees /dev/sr0 as a DVD but says there's no /dev/dvd.  ????
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: I don't have amarok running, so I don't think that;s the issue
<jdrs> dougl: nothing important
<dougl> k
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: I meant to say amarok crashes on logout all the time
<anne_> oh so fast
<anne_> right jdrs dont rember what you said anyway - :)
<anne_> dougl, the dongle is netgear wg111v2 (not sure about chipset tho) (finding out about modem now)
<dougl> anne_, are your dns addresses config'd correctly?
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: it's fixed in 4.9
<spawn57> according to this bug report --> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126073
<ubottu> KDE bug 126073 in general "drkonqi blocks logout if some application crashes" [Crash,Reopened]
<anne_> Thompson TG585v8
<anne_> dougl, can you help me check?
<anne_> it could well be a dns issue as i have seen this before but don't now how to check
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: how would I check what version I'm on :P
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega:  if you want to upgrade to KDE 4.9, follow this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9
<dougl> anne_, crap - did not know there was gonna be a test today... lol
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: in any app, in the menu bar click help -> about kde
<anne_> dougl, lol, i am sure you will pas with flying coulors
<dougl> anne_, did you/can you ping the modem?
 * dougl grabbing smoke - brb
<Alpha-Omega> ok I'm on 4.8.4, I'd rather wait till it's released into the repos, but this is a bugfix that should quickly be addressed :/
<anne_> not tried this time, how do i do that agin (i did it last time but cant remeber)
<Alpha-Omega> also how can I get window positions to be remembered?
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: yeah I'm annoyed that it took this long
<Alpha-Omega> seems like not much attention is placed on kde, even though it's probably the best DE for linux
<spawn57> remembered? in the app right click the title bar, select configure window behavior, and then select window rules.
<Alpha-Omega> so is there any way to have window positions be remembered?
<spawn57> then make a rule for that app
<anne_> dougl, how do i ping?
<dougl> anne_, from a command prompt do 'sudo ifconfig' so we can see your network address and find out the router/modem address...
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: another setting they should make is for last position to be remembered :/, KDE has a plethora of features but it's missing the most obvious ;)
<dougl> anne_, then 'ping 192.168.xxx.1
<spawn57> Alpha-Omega: i'm pretty sure it does that already
<anne_> dougl, http://pastebin.com/0pYrjUAh
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: nope, I start the terminal for example and move it to the middle of my screen, I close it out, start it again and it starts at the top left of the screen again
<spawn57> lemem try on mine
<anne_> dougl, so based on that i would ges i sub xxx for the number 1
<spawn57> ohh oki it doesn't
<Alpha-Omega> what is anne_ trying to do?
<spawn57> configure a wireless dongle
<dougl> anne_, well sub 1 for xxx did you mean?
<anne_> yes
<dougl> anne_, if so yes
<dougl> 192.168.1.
<dougl> 192.168.1.1
<anne_> so, i type ping 192.168.1.1
<dougl> yes
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, get wifi to work
<dougl> lol
<anne_> dougl, From 192.168.1.67 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
<anne_> etc
<dougl> anne_, I dont think I get... sec...
<Alpha-Omega> ohh
<Alpha-Omega> she's connected to the wifi and all?
<Alpha-Omega> spawn57: yeah it doesn't remember sadly
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, i get conected to the modem but not the net.
<dougl> anne_, how do you know you get connected to the modem?
<anne_> dougl, it says it in a few places. I see a tick, a signal strength, and in the config menu it says "conected" last used "never"
<Alpha-Omega> yeah I'm not seeing an ip address for wlan1
<dougl> anne_, cuz I dont see you connecting to the modem...
<anne_> if i try and use the conection istead of wierd it says says "setting network address" for a while and then gives up
<Alpha-Omega> wait does she mean the router or modem, if she is connecting wirelessly she needs to connect to the router, not modem
<anne_> dougl, well if those things dont mean i am not connected then i guess im not. I only assumed that. sorry, i guess i mean router. just call it modem hear cause its easy
<anne_> like calling a cd a "record"
<spawn57> router has a modem it in I guess
<anne_> lol
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, I thot assumed it was a wifi modem
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: do you have a separate modem or are you using a n ISP like Verizon FIOS?
<spawn57> yeah, just like how routers these days usually mean router + swtich + wp access point
<Alpha-Omega> I think that maybe she's connected to the router, but no connection to the internet from the modem
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, its a box with a antena and some wire ports like for phones that u put in the computer. comes from the phone company
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, ye t
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: ok, try this
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, that sounds like that i see
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: put this in your browser and press enter: 192.168.1.1
<dougl> anne_, when you configured your network access (wifi) with a password - you realize it was asking for a password to your wifi router not your service provider password?
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, says unable to conecy
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: if that doesn't work try, 192.168.0.1
<anne_> *conect
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, it is 1.1
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: how do we know?
<anne_> secoond one just tried to load indefinatley
<Alpha-Omega> some routers it's 192.168.0.1
<Alpha-Omega> alright it seems like she's not connected to the router either
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, did an ifconfig and assuming dhcp is working came back with 192.168.1.67
<anne_> dougl, yes, the pasword i have used on other decies was 20D31d6DAC
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: but that's for eth0, that means she's connected to the router with an ethernet cord
<anne_> (all upercase sorry)
<Alpha-Omega> not a wireless card
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, not understanding... wifi does not use ip addresses?
<anne_> is it worth our while to do the conection config with infinate care?
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: do you have an ethernet wire connected to the computer that isn't connecting to the internet?
<anne_> i am sure this is just some missing passwortd or whatever
<anne_> Alpha-Omega, yes. but prob continues when i disconect
<dougl> oh - Isee
<anne_> dougl, i sooooo dont
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: disconnect the wire that looks like this from the back of ur computer: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d7/Ethernet_RJ45_connector_p1160054.jpg/220px-Ethernet_RJ45_connector_p1160054.jpg
<Alpha-Omega> we're trying to get the wireless working so there's no need for that wire to be connected
<anne_> yes, thats the internet wire. i have conected that but still cant conect
<anne_> well there is or i cant talk to you
<anne_> :S
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: are you trying to get wireless or wired working?
<anne_> wireless. wired worked fine. i am using it to talk to you.
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: ohh, so you're on the computer that you're trying to get the wireless working ok, then don't disconnect it
<anne_> lol
<anne_> ok
<dougl> lol
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: can you do us a favor and look at your router, let us know what name it is and what model, the model should be on the side somewhere
 * dougl is cheering Alpha-Omega & anne_ on - GO!!!
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: ? :P
<anne_> Thompson Tg585v8
<dougl> lol
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: what do you mean?
<dougl> just giving you guys moral support and goodwill :)
<anne_> :)
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: ohh ok, thanks, yeah we need to get this working
<anne_> indeed
<dougl> agreed
<anne_> in all honesty the future of my mothers faith in free software is being majorly eroed.
<Alpha-Omega> so yeah, let us know what the name and model of the router is
<anne_> also my dad is winding me up saying you have to pay for linux with your time
<anne_> Thompson Tg585v8
<anne_> < name of router
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: somewhat true, but it's a learning curve, that's why
<dougl> your dad is right - but it is very satisfiying
<anne_> i never have to pay for linux with my time. allways just works for me. almost always. anyway, more than widnows does
<anne_> anyway
<dougl> anne_, same - just works these days...
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: ok, put this into your browser: 192.168.1.254
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, if that is the case no wonder nothing works - lol
<anne_> oh hang on might be doing something says "thomson gateway home" in the tab
<anne_> ahhhh yes
<anne_> we are IN tothe router
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: ok the username is: "admin" without the quotes
<anne_> so what next
<Alpha-Omega> the password is your serial number on the side of the router
<anne_> where do i need the username?
<Alpha-Omega> are you already in or is there a prompt for the username and password?
<anne_> already in
<anne_> no prompt
<dougl> your browser should have asked for it to access config on the modem/router
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: ok, just check make sure the wep key is the one u're putting in when trying to connect with the wirless
<Alpha-Omega> idk exactly where it would be because each router page is different, but just confirm that the WEP or WPA key is correct
<anne_> i dont see a wep key on there
<Alpha-Omega> look through the settings
<dougl> anne_, there are alot of settings to config on a router... look very carefully for links to wireless of wifi and stuff like that
<anne_> its very slow, but i know they must be right if i have used them before right? wether or not i have put them in the RIGHT place on the stupid kubunu config thing i cant say
<Alpha-Omega> i beleive every router will have the option to see and/or change your key
<anne_> it might well do but its like 3 mins to load each new click
<anne_> and there are about 30 places to click
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: alright, so you're certain you have the correct WEP/WPA key when connecting?
<dougl> anne_, grab a beer and a smoke - I'll wait with ya!
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: lol
<anne_> i know they are right but I DONT know if i have put them in the right place
 * dougl wonders why so slow...
<anne_> config menu is really comples
<anne_> *comples
<anne_> *complex
<dougl> complex
<Alpha-Omega> we need to confirm whether it's a WEP or WPA key
<anne_> yes. i just tried both but it makes no diffrence anyway. I know which password gets me in
<anne_> bu not what its name is (they just wall it wirless key_
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: do you have any other wireless computers connected to the internet and working at that house?
<anne_> not today, i left mine at home, but i had it a few days ago. actually, i think the apple-running-mint might be online
<anne_> FUCKME IT JUST CONECTED
<anne_> WHY?!?????
<FloodBotK1> anne_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dougl> apple running mint = a mac running linux?
<anne_> FloodBotK1, you bolok me for flooding and not swearing? usless bot. rubbish bot!
<jdrs> dougl: no.
<Tm_T> !ohmy | anne_
<ubottu> anne_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<anne_> dougl, its really intrestign, it is a mac with a motherboard problem that wont run macos anymore. its okay with linux, a bit rocky though
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: so wait the wireless connected?
<anne_> Tm_T, sorry - its just been DAYS of this and suddenly i am online for no reason.
<anne_> i think so
<anne_> one second
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: pull out the ethernet and we'll know :P
<anne_> am i still here?
<anne_> ping
<anne_> well it says its conected!!!
<anne_> i just did. it all stoped working, but there was a big green tick on the wifi symbol
<dougl> a hush falls over the crowd as anne_ test the wifi connection
<FloodBotK1> anne_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anne_> and it now said "conected"
<anne_> the WLAN menu SAYS its conected :( but its not workign :(
<dougl> hmmm.. that is how mine worked right from install... automagically
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: how do you know it's not working though? what happened after you disconnected the ethernet wire?
<anne_> def not working
<anne_> tried browser, nothing responded.
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: it does take a little bit of time for dhcp to assign an internal ip address
<anne_> ok
<dougl> but it still says connected?
<Alpha-Omega> I mean she wasn't disconnected so idk
<anne_> i tell you what, my tea is ready. I will disconcect and give it 10 mins and come back.
<anne_> :)
<anne_> (having had food, fresh-legs needed methinks!)
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: alright, yeah, let's go ahead and do that
<Alpha-Omega> disconnect the ethernet
<Alpha-Omega> maybe even restart the router or modem
<Alpha-Omega> do sudo ifconfig and wlan1 should give you an ip address somewhere between 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.255
<Alpha-Omega> try pinging www.google.com and see if it works with the wireless, if not, just connect the ethernet wire and come back here
<dougl> not a good sign
<jdrs> if earlier she disconnected the internet and and wlan didn't work she would've been disconnected from irc
<jdrs> s/internet/ethernet/
<dougl> is there a device that plugs in to an rj45 jack that functions as wifi access point to the network (I don't want to carry a wifi router to use in hotel rooms with crappy or no wifi)?
<dougl> anne leaves and the channel goes dead - lol
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: what do you mean exactly?
<Alpha-Omega> jdrs: that's what I said
<BluesKaj> quite a few hotels now offer secure ethernet , and you're given a pw with your pass card
<Alpha-Omega> BluesKaj: and he can always just ssh to a server at home and have a 100% secure connection
<BluesKaj> no wifi for wardrivers to piggy back
<Alpha-Omega> have all the traffic routed through a computer at home
<dougl> BluesKaj, How are you today?
<BluesKaj> hi dougl , not to bad , an you ?
<BluesKaj> too
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, I want to set up wifi in my hotel room cuz the hotel is too cheap to provide reliable wifi in all the rooms.
<dougl> BluesKaj, doing well thanks :)
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: how would you setup your own wifi?
<Alpha-Omega> unless you want to pair your phone data connection
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, plugin my wifi router if I was really desperate...
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: plug it into what?
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, I just want a boosted wifi signal to use instead of the intermitant one that the hotel provides... LOL
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: well you could setup something, forgot what it's called, between the hotel's router and your computer, but that would mean you would need to leave that somewhere random inbetween your computer and the router
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, hotel room has wifi = crappy & twisted pair = reliable... I want to plug something into the hardwired network to provide wifi to my notebook so I don't have to string a 20ft cord all over the hotel room
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, make sense?
 * dougl thinks there is some lag here
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: ohh ok, yeah you should be able to plug in a router, but I've never tried it so idk
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, that is my question... I would like to use a device small as a mouse rather than my big bulky router :)
<dougl> ... on another note - shouldn't anne be back by now?
<dougl> lol
<dougl> anne_, ?
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: ohh ok, let me see
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: so is the wireless working?
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: damn, there is something I remember that was really small that did this hold on
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, hey thanks for checking - appreciate the help/advice
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: maybe this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833285006
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: http://www.amazon.com/PLANEX-Converter-IEEE802-11n-installed-MZK-MF150W/dp/B002GK2EWE
<Alpha-Omega> dougl http://www.adorama.com/TPLWR700N.html?gclid=CNW91uDZtbICFQjc4AodB0YAfQ
<anne_> hi guys
<anne_> yes
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, yeah - thats nice!!!
<anne_> it seems to be working
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: so it works? :)
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: so what was the problem
<anne_> i really dont know
<Alpha-Omega> maybe you just didn't wait long enough for the dhcp to assign an internal ip address
<anne_> i am just looking at the menus to see what i did
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: basically just search for mini router :)
<anne_> but i cant see anything
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, so simple - almost seems silly...
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: what do you mean you can't see anything?
<dougl> ok it is silly... been looking for something like this for about a year now
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: lol all you had to do is mini or micro router :P
<anne_> i think it must have been a combo of things
<anne_> ok, so last last thing -
<anne_> thunderbird donst seem to be able to open links
<anne_> it asks which aplication but dosnt give you any options. I have set firefox as default in the kde menus, no change.
<Alpha-Omega> you could always get an extender for your laptop though in case you don't have access to their router to connect this
<dougl> anne_, you have some sort of misbehaving kubuntu...
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, extender = ?
<anne_> i think this is all down to not having internet in install. there was no wire at t
<anne_> he time and i didnt have time
<Alpha-Omega> anne_: honestly, don't really have any clue with the filetype or link asssociations, try this though: http://maketecheasier.com/configure-file-associations-in-kde/2009/08/24
<dougl> I'd reinstall... learned that from my windows 95 daze
<anne_> lol, i know, but its not my pc and she is workin on a phd
<dougl> dual boot?
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166056
<dougl> Alpha-Omega, thanks
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: yeah np
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: there's also this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR---Universal-Wi-Fi-Range-Extender-with-Ethernet-port/2733324.p?id=1218349687077&skuId=2733324
<Alpha-Omega> you can plug it in somewhere in between their router and your laptop
<Alpha-Omega> it'll boost signal in between
<dougl> nice
<dougl> a few options - I think I will go with the first one... the price is right...
<Alpha-Omega> dougl: yeah, if you have access to the actual router and their wireless sucks, first one is probably the best option
<Alpha-Omega> anyway I'll bbl, gonna go eat
<dougl> later :)
<jdrs> anne_: if it asks again give it /usr/bin/firefox
<dougl> jdrs, where do I do that to avoid rekonq and use firefox?
<jdrs> dougl: you use thunderbird?
<dougl> no just firefox and kmail?
<jdrs> dougl: i don't use tb or kmail as my mail reader. But I believe they follow what you set as default. If you set firefox default, kmail's gonna use ff
<dougl> k
<jdrs> it was easy setting it up in alpine, heh
 * dougl googling alpine
<jdrs> dougl: its a text-based mail client.
<dougl> ssh friendly... cool
<dougl> anne_, wifi?
<anne_> dougl, its fine :)
<dougl> anne_, sweet! Now tell me how you broke a mac - lol
<anne_> cat hair
<anne_> no kidding
<anne_> you cant really clean them out - and i have 4 cats. it basically fried it.
<dougl> hmmm
<anne_> thing is, the applie people couldent work out what was wrong with it
<anne_> in the end they said it had an "intermitent motherboard fault" and that i needed a new MB. (they have tried ram and hard disk allready by that stage, all tests came back fine but itwould just crash/hang every 30 seconds)
<anne_> so - I installed linux, no problems. It sometimes says the hard drive is failing (its a new drive tho) but otherwise its ok. problems all started when i upgraded to snow.
<anne_>  been a free software user ever since.
<FloodBotK1> anne_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anne_> how do i do like a gneral system update. all the stuff that never got done if my computer was ofline duing install
<BluesKaj> anne , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<anne_> BluesKaj, thanks
<dougl> dist upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<anne_> also, anyone know what that widget is called that lets you see your difernt desktops/workspeaces
<anne_> cant find it, delected it by accdient earlier
<anne_> right guys im off, enough work for me
<anne_> thanks for the help :) it was great!
<dougl> been a slice
<BluesKaj> anne ,yes dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops , too late ...was making a sandwich
<Alpha-Omega> so who's here?
<BluesKaj> Alpha-Omega, no nicklist on your client ?
<dougl> or who's awake
<Alpha-Omega> BluesKaj: there is :)
<BluesKaj> Alpha-Omega, :)
<Alpha-Omega> so guys how do I hack into dougl's computer?
<dougl> www.screwithdoug.com
<Alpha-Omega> :P
<dougl> aren't we so exciting...
<dougl> someone must need some help in here?
<BluesKaj> lots of lurkers but no askers
<dougl> that is good tho... kubuntu rox!!!!
<BluesKaj> still not happy with some of the colour/themes , either too plain, too hard to read the open, close, exit boxes ,as an example ...some are totally impractical
<dougl> customizing the kubuntu box are ya BluesKaj ?
<Alpha-Omega> BluesKaj: i agree
<Alpha-Omega> but linux users are coders, not graphic designers, amright?
<BluesKaj> dougl, some themes are unstable on bets releases of course , but they shouldn't be on official releases
<BluesKaj> beta
<dougl> Ah... I am good with out of the box, as long as I have my cube and wobbly windows :)
<BluesKaj> like the cube, haven't used wobbly windows
<BluesKaj> for a while
<dougl> not too much of a tweaker... learned my lesson trashing installs trying to reinvent the wheel... I love linux eye candy :)
<Scunizi> .
<dougl> Scunizi, well put
<Scunizi> dougl: Thanks .. just testing to see if I was connected to the server after coming out of sleep mode.. Now I can ask my question :)
<dougl> I am all eyes Scunizi
<BluesKaj> I'm not big eyecandy fan , but looks shouldn't affect the users ability to do what needs to be done
<dougl> BluesKaj, agreed
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get my 11.04 box to recognize my android phone (Samsung Galaxy 1).. It's set to ask what kind of connection after plugging in the usb.. Choose Mass storage and then .. nothing. the system doesn't recognize it.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, does lsusb show you phone as a device
<BluesKaj> your
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: yep
<Scunizi> Should I try a sudo mount -a ??
<BluesKaj> mass storage ?
<Scunizi> Yes
<BluesKaj> what other choices do you have , if any ?
<Scunizi> Kies, Media Player, Mass Storage
<Scunizi> Looks like 4x is the charm.. just tried again looking for the "other choices" and low and behold this time it connects.. flakey.  Drives me nuts.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, it might be doing a hidden search , then finally discovers a workable connection
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: whatever it is, is slow and unpredictable.. I can't tell if it's the phone (probably) or my computer. There is a SD card in the phone for extra storage and when it finally connects it shows both internal and external storage as separage mounts.
<BluesKaj> just been notified , KDE 4.9.1 for precise built in ninjas ppa
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: what is built in ninjas ??
<BluesKaj> the upgrade is built and ready in the ninja ppa
<Scunizi> ah.. I guess I'll load that up when I upgrade this box to 12.04.. It's my production/work machine and typically have to re-instsall the entire system to make it work right.. the upgrade path has never worked for me in the last 6 years..
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is LTS so you'll have good support for at least 2 yrs, the caim is 5 , but alotta stuff is left behind in the dust over such a long period , IMO
<BluesKaj> er calm =claim
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: 5 is the server isn't it?  and I thought 3 on the desktop.. but no worries.
<mirza> hi, can anyone tell me when will KDE 4.9.1 come to 12.04 ?
<Scunizi> LOL..
<Scunizi> we were just talking about that :)
<BluesKaj> !1LTS
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, my mistake , you are correct
<BluesKaj> :)
<Scunizi> Ah.. they switched it.. no mention of the server in that bot message unless they also meant 5 yrs for the server too.
<BluesKaj> quote supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server;
<Scunizi> 12.04 now 5 yrs on desktop.. that's good if they use the time to iron out the remaining bugs..
<BluesKaj> with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop.
<Scunizi> right :)
<BluesKaj> that's where i got it from ..but 5 is yrs is abig promise
<BluesKaj> not many warrantys  go 5 yrs
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i need your help :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> im new in kubuntu, and i want to install amd proprietary drivers
<Schrodinger`Cat> i read this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Schrodinger`Cat> and the first and recommended method, fail ("Using the Ubuntu repositories (recommended)")
<Schrodinger`Cat> because in kubuntu its muon and not the crap of ubuntu ? maybe
<Schrodinger`Cat> so i try the second method : "Using the Ubuntu repositories (recommended)"
<Schrodinger`Cat> but i cant backup my xorg.conf file
<Schrodinger`Cat> ("sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK")
<Schrodinger`Cat> because i dont have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Schrodinger`Cat> what can i do ?
<DarthFrog> Not worry about it.
<DarthFrog> Just go ahead.
<Schrodinger`Cat> but why i dont have xorg.conf ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i want to learn
<Schrodinger`Cat> where i can learn abotu this ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> about*
<cynical_> oh no
<cynical_> you shouldn't have an xorg.conf by default
<DarthFrog> The way X is configured has been restructured. Your video card is detected upon booting and the appropriate driver is loaded.
<cynical> If you want to install proprietary drivers in kubuntu you need to go into Menu > System > Additional Drivers
<cynical> yeah in fact you don't even use xorg.conf with proprietary drivers unless you need to enable/disable certain features
<cynical> thankfully it is mostly a relic of the past
<greganddonna> Hi
<cynical> Hello
<Roey> hi
<Roey> when I try to open up the KDE Wacom settings, I get "DBUS connection to the KDED daemon not available.  Please start the Wacom tablet daemon and try again."
<almoxarife> Roey: did you start the wacom........ blah blah
<Roey> do I have to start it?  If so how?
<Roey> I didn't know I have to start anything in particular?
<almoxarife> Roey: have to? seems you do, where? not sure, if you look in settings, autostart/services, perhaps there
<Roey> ahh one sec.
<Roey> almoxarife:  I restarted it and tried again, but I still get that message..
<almoxarife> Roey: restarted what and how?
<Roey> Startup and Shutdown -> Start Manager -> Startup Services -> [x] Wacom Tablet
<Roey> hello Helios!
<almoxarife> Roey: you may need to logout and return, leave what ever hardware is associated with the issue connected
<Helios> Hello Roey!
<Roey> hey hey :)
<Roey> almoxarife:  aha!!
<Roey> got it
<Roey> my tablet was off.
<almoxarife> imagine that
<almoxarife> operator error
#kubuntu 2012-09-15
<almoxarife> :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i have a problem
<Schrodinger`Cat> for to do working skype, i remove pulseaudio
<Schrodinger`Cat> is that bad ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> now i dont have sound except with skype :/
<cynical> well that's bad :P
<cynical> with skype if you can change the audio settings to use the alsa plugin instead of straight pulseaudio that may fix it
<Schrodinger`Cat> cynical: so i must put it back ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> the pulseaudio
<Schrodinger`Cat> i made $ apt-get remove pulseaudio
<cynical> well you could use alsa for everything instead, but you would lose the benefits of pulseaudio. Imo it's better to see if you can get skype working well with pulse instead
<Schrodinger`Cat> $ apt-get install pulseausio -> its ok ?
<cynical> yes
<Schrodinger`Cat> ill try :)
<Geowany> my pulseaudio is working so fine
<Schrodinger`Cat> tanks
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks
<LostMonk> anyone awake?
<DarthFrog> ZZZZZzzzzzz
<LostMonk> lol
<LostMonk> is there a way to deactivate the wallet so it stops popping up to ask me to make an account?
<jdrs> LostMonk: press alt+f2, type: wallet
<LostMonk> ty
<LostMonk> aha
<LostMonk> a configuration thing
<LostMonk> sweeet
<jdrs> LostMonk: it will open up KDE Wallet, then uncheck the 'Enable the KDE wallet subsystem'
<LostMonk> i feel stupid now
<LostMonk> lol
<jdrs> anyone having issue with identify? nickserv doesn't exist
<LostMonk> 18 hour days leave much brian power to be deisre
<LostMonk> d
<zed_> hi I am using kubuntu 12.04 on this laptop and >I am having problems with the wireless
<zed_> there is no network manager app on the taskbar, and I can't find it in the menus
<ilias> hi all. please help to movw down the task in my 12.04 newly install
<ilias> someone could help me plz!
<DarthFrog> !ask | ilias
<ubottu> ilias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarthFrog> !patience | ilias
<ubottu> ilias: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<ilias> while i am trying to setup my desktop to a newly 12.04 installed everything was lost (only a white screen is right now my desktop) and the task bar with the time and the logout sign on the upper place of my screen. how can i restore my desktop?
<DarthFrog> How did you manage that?
<ilias> i installed 12.04 to my netbook and i tried to changed the layout to default desktop. i tried to addd some wizard and move the tasbar down. finally my screen got white.i think the desktop was deleted by mistake. logout/restart doesn't fix ti.
<ilias> tool box icon also gone.
<ilias> while the systme loadin after a logout i can see my desktop behind this white "curtain". i think a widget must be open and hide the desktop. is there any way to see behind it?
<xkill> sounds like you enabled the desktop curtain in system settings
<xkill> desktop effects i think is the one you are looking for. not on kde at the moment though
<avihay> maybe you ran out of room in your root folder? my screen was white with a few red "X"s because of that when I logged in
<eak> hey guys, can anyone help me coz i can't connect to my hidden wifi
<nardusg> what it the problem
<eak> ok i am able to connect to a wifi connection which is not hidden, but when i try to "connect to hidden connection" it just freezes
<eak> i have read articles about it, and it seems to be a bug issue for the network manager for kubuntu. Is this issue still not solved?
<nardusg> version of kubuntu
<nardusg> ?
<eak> the latest version, just installed it 2 days ago
<nardusg> 12.04 or are you on 12.10 beta1
<eak> sorry 12.04
<nardusg> o ok, i am on 12.10, can't help
<nardusg> you did do updates ?
<eak> :( no problem, thanks tough
<nardusg> ;)
<lordievader> Good morning
<LostMonk> well
<LostMonk> spotify works on 12.10
<LostMonk> :-D
<lordievader> LostMonk: As it does on 12.04 too..
<LostMonk> right
<LostMonk> but, just thought itd be good to know it works on the beta just fine
<lordievader> I suppose :p
<lordievader> :p= :)
<LostMonk> now if only I could find a np script for spotify
<LostMonk> LOL
<LostMonk> or find the original sysinfo script that knoversation uses
<Xanthia> hello, sorry for my english, im looking for working editor for windwos decorations, i have aurorae designer, but it crash when i try to open any theme...
<przemek> Hello :) i want upgrade my kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 without new installation is it possible?
<przemek> i know 12.10 is still beta
<Xanthia> przemek: nie baw się w to, zostaw sobie home i instaluj na czysto ^^
<przemek> Xanthia: dzieki za odpowiedz serdecznie pozdrawiam
<Xanthia> przemek: nie ma za co ;)
<Hydroxide> Hi. On Kubuntu LTS precise, what's the right keyboard layout to select in System Settings for a Lenovo Thinkpad X220?
<Hydroxide> (US keyboard layout)
<lordievader> Hydroxide: Try a few out, i'd say. But it is probably somewhere along the lines of us/international.
<Hydroxide> lordievader: it wouldn't be one of the thinkpad settings?
<Hydroxide> lordievader: none of them list any of the X models specifically
<Hydroxide> lordievader: right now I'm using the default generic US one
<lordievader> Hydroxide: Do all the keys work with that setup?
<Hydroxide> lordievader: haven't checked every single one, so I dunno
<lordievader> Hydroxide: My laptop also uses the same one.
<Hydroxide> lordievader: if the answer is "just test the keys", I can do testing. I was hoping someone would know how to pick the right existing layout. KDE doesn't automagically detect which layout to use
<Hydroxide> I mean, the generic ones usually work, but it's always nice to map the special keys to the right keysyms to get the right functionality by default
<lordievader> Hydroxide: Agreed.
<Hydroxide> lordievader: apparently some underlying magic is doing most of the mappings on my computer... I just stared at some of them via xev
<Hydroxide> and broke my wireless in the process until I logged out and back in, but ok :)
<Hydroxide> (one of they keys is wifi-reltaed)
<Hydroxide> thanks for the help
<Kira-T> Is it possible to keep a widget above all windows?
<AceKing> I installed Kubuntu 12.04 onto an HP Pavillion DV-5500 laptop, and it keeps freeszing. I think it's the graphics card that's causing it, which is a Nvidia GeForce Go 7150M. Anyone have any ideas on getting this to work?
<AceKing> Sorry for the repost, I'm hoping someone that just came in can help me.. I installed 12.04 onto a HP Pavillion DV-5500 laptop, and it keeps freezing. I think it's the graphics card that's causing it, which is a Nvidia GeForce Go 7150M. Anyone have any ideas on getting this to work? By the way, I have to do everything from the root prompt in recovery.
<steve723> Helllo
<steve723> I need to upgrade kubuntu. Should I choose 32 bit or 64 bit
<lordievader> steve723: Depends, how much ram do you have?
<steve723> I have ASUS EEE PC model 301
<steve723> I do not know how much RAM i haave
<lordievader> steve723: Can a triple E pc even have more that 3GB ram? Well anyhow I'd say stick with 32-bit. Your cpu does support 64-bit but you won't really notice the difference.
<steve723> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , I'm fine thanks , and you?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'm doing good too :)
<rvb_> hello, is it possible to emulate a printer in linux?
<AceKing> I just tried reinstalling 12.04 to see if there was a glitch in the first install. When I go start into LiveCD, my screen is split into 3 sections and I can't read it. I know it's the video card which is a Nvidia GeForce Go 7150m. Any ideas how I can make this work?
<rvb_> like for example i dont have an HP printer here, but using the emulator i can "print" using the said printer
<BluesKaj> AceKing, the nvidia card should work fine , are you sure the livecd isn't corrupted. If so do an md5sum on the iso file , or choose the alternate install version
<c0nn> where is the panel configuration file please?
<BluesKaj> biab ...gotta reboot
<c0nn> I am trying customize the KDE panel for all users , Such as changing "K" icon adding wideget etc
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just downloaded it again, and going to try
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Still doing the same thing. It splits the screen in 3, and I can't see anything. If I F6 and check nomodeset I can start into LiveCD. That is how I did the install before. But once it installed, it froze whenever I logged in.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: What else could be causing that?
<BluesKaj> !alternate | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, thanks. I also did an edit in the grub menu, and changed quiet splash to nomodeset and I was able to boot up into the desktop with everything working perfect. Will that remain that way, or will I have to set that everytime?
<ADmad> howdy, anybody around who can update content on http://www.kubuntu.org/ ?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, your edits should stick , at least until the next grub or kernsl upgrade
<BluesKaj> kernel
<tsimpson> ADmad: what exactly needs updating?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK.. I ran additional drivers, and seen the Nvidia drivers available. If I activate it, would it just do the same thing that was happening before?
<ADmad> tsimpson: its pretty trivial, on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-491 the url to "KDE SC 4.9.1" has an extra "  at the end
<BluesKaj> AceKing, it shouldn't
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I appreciate your help!
<BluesKaj> AceKing, heh, seems you helped yourself :)
<tsimpson> ADmad: I'll poke someone about fixing it, thanks
<ADmad> thx
<BluesKaj> AceKing, I didn't realize you were talking about an existing OS install , for some reason I thought you were trying to install with the live cd. hence my suggestion about the alternate
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Just to let you know, I installed the latest Nvidia driver, restarted, and it works perfect!
<BluesKaj> AceKing, good to hear :)
<Roey> hey there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<baxeico> hi guys, just to ask if bug 306260 - KWin freezes when navigating between windows is fixed in Kubuntu's KDE SC 4.9.1 packages (12.04 backports)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353984 in smtpguard (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #306260 package smtpguard 1.1.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353984
<tsimpson> baxeico: it says it'll be fixed in 4.9.2
<tsimpson> I'll see if we have a patch though
<baxeico> tsimpson: yes, in KDE SC 4.9.2. But here http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2012/09/this-week-in-kwin-2012-week-36/ mgrasslin says that he solved the bug very quickly after 4.9.1 release
<baxeico> and packagers should have patched it.
<baxeico> ok, thank you
<tsimpson> baxeico: looks like we do have that patch, yes
<baxeico> out of curiosity, where I can found patches applied by Kubuntu packagers to a vanilla KDE SC?
<tsimpson> baxeico: we use Launchpad code hosting for the packaging, kwin is part of kde-workspace so https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace the active development link is the current one, and that points to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/kde-workspace/quantal
<baxeico> tsimpson: thank you very much!
<tsimpson> though it's not just our patches there, Debian also
<Sentynel> hi folks, looks like there's a minor packaging error with today's 12.04 kubuntu-backports kde update - the kopete package refuses to install due to a conflict with kopete-gcall over /usr/bin/googletalk-call
<Sentynel> removing the kopete-gcall package seems to fix things
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, perhaps a word in kubuntu-devel will help
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: alrighty
<niggauser> Hey guys. I can't connect to my Wifi. I'm getting "Waiting for authorization", then it fails. Help please.
<mchoaib> I have Kubuntu 12.10b1 installed and my Computer have an Nvidia 6200 video card (not onboard). I tried to install video drivers and always gave me the "activated but not in use". Anyone knows how to solve it? Sorry if not this way to ask...
<Peace-> mchoaib: maybe you have to reboot
<mchoaib> Thanks for the help, Peace.
<mchoaib>  But I reboot billions of times, and stil lthe same
<mchoaib> I tried drivers from other repositories, and still the same
<Hofman> Hello!
<Hofman> could you help me with 'Neon Update'
<Hofman> ?
<Hofman> It disappeared from 'Start' menu after my attempt of upgrading KDE
<Hofman> Is there anyone?
<Hofman> Where may I ask for help?
<DarthFrog> I note that KDE 4.9.1 is now available.
<DarthFrog> Hofman: Neon?  Or Muon?
<Hofman> DarthFrog: if Iremember correctly Neon Updater
<DarthFrog> At a guess, perhaps it was replaced by a different package manager.
<DarthFrog> Hofman: try this.  Press Alt-F2 and type "muon".
<theadmin> Hi. I'm having trouble with ALSA (no Pulse), specifically, ALSA doesn't react to unplugging headphones, and I only get sound in those
<Hofman> DarthFrog: nothing happens
<DarthFrog> Hofman:  Open up a command terminal and type (all on one line): sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install muon
<Hofman> DarthFrog: yes, it installed!
<DarthFrog> Hofman: Now you should have a package manager available in the K Menu.
<DarthFrog> Is it what you were thinking as neon?
<Hofman> DarthFrog: yes, I have
<Hofman> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> I thought so. :-)
<DarthFrog> Hofman:  Now go forth, do good, fight evil and enjoy ice cream.
<Hofman> DarthFrog: I tryed to upgade my KDE-packages and during that muon disappeared
<Hofman> DarthFrog: now I'll try once more
<DarthFrog> Well, I'm updating KDE right now (to 4.9.1).  I'll see if that happens to me.  Not that I care, mind you. :-)
<DarthFrog> Nope, muon is still installed. :-)
<Hofman> DarthFrog: the screen became dark (only mouse trigger and skype pop-ups was on it)
<Hofman> and where is official Kubuntu support? is it on Kubuntu forums?
<DarthFrog> Official support is from Canonical and will cost you.
<Hofman> and community support?
<DarthFrog> Mind you, Canonical is downgrading their interest in Kubuntu and off-loading support onto the community.
<DarthFrog> Well, here is one place.  There will be forums, also.
<DarthFrog> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<Hofman> Canonical doesn't like KDE?
<DarthFrog> That's not the issue.
<DarthFrog> It's devoting it's resources to Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> its resources, sorry, not it's resources.
<Hofman> but I thought that it's the same (the only difference is in default DE)
<DarthFrog> Correct.
<DarthFrog> It's just that you can no longer get paid, official support from Canonical (or CDs) for it.
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu, Unity, Project Ayatana is where the resources are allocated.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu enjoys the same status as the other Ubuntu derivatives such as Xubuntu & Lubuntu.
<dougl> you mean you can pay for support for kubuntu?
<dougl> err - or could have?
<DarthFrog> dougl: I believe so.  Riddell is/was a Canonical employee.
<DarthFrog> Blue Systems has taken over patronage of the Kubuntu Project.
<dougl> that is a nice option to have.
<DarthFrog> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/04/10/1639252/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems-rather-than-canonical
 * dougl is reading...
<shadeslayer> dougl: someone is going to take over support stuff, best to talk to Roey
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Riddell ^
<dougl> thanks shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer remembers that it was on the meeting agenda some time ago
<Verg> thanks a lot!
<Gorroth> hi
<Gorroth> on the ATI Catalyst drivers, is anyone else having problems with konsole flickering when you resize it?
<Gorroth> and then when you stop resizing it just shows what was behind it until you find a way to refresh the konsole window?
<Gorroth> i think this is actually a KDE problem around some buggy code involving refreshes
<Gorroth> i'll upgrade to KDE 4.9 first and see if that fixes the problem
<Gorroth> *sigh* eclipse is downloading from the ubuntu archives so slowly :(
<Num83rGuy> Are there any up to date instructions on how to get a d-link DWL-250 e1 wireless card working?
<OerHeks> Num83rGuy, There are 2 kinds of D-Link DWL-G250 cards, what is yours ? see " lspci " in terminal
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: 00:0a.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)
<OerHeks> for the ath5k version see > http://askubuntu.com/questions/146564/how-do-i-get-a-d-link-dwl-g520-working
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: I found and have don this and the card is now seen but no networks show up so I thought it was a case of "partially working"
<Num83rGuy> Thanks I will ply with it for a while.
<OerHeks> Num83rGuy, did you reboot after that?
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: Yes, and all seems to work but, I don't get any signal so I will see if it is due to other parts of my network. Thanks.
<OerHeks> Sorry to hear that. I never experienced that.
<Roey> dougl:  hiu
<Roey> *hi ho
<slowz> This isnt #windows, Reboots solve nothing. after you install a module. "sudo modprobe ath5k" in this case. reboots are for kernel upgrades...
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: Offhand, do you know what 802.11 revision (a, b, g, n,) that card supports?
<OerHeks> Num83rGuy, if i remember correct 802.11b  11 mbit
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: Thank you.
<pem__> Hi guys, just trying Konversation (a new switcher to kubuntu).
<pem__> Anyone succeed in using a MAPI Exchange client with kmail
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: Hello again. I ran ifconfig -a to get more info on the card and the MAC address is all 0's (wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00) Is this normal?
<OerHeks> No. check your bios, maybe you can set a mac adress.
<OerHeks> else set it in networkmanager
<Num83rGuy> OerHeks: OK. if I can.
<OerHeks> In networkmanager should do fine, 3th TAB
<OerHeks> *edit network connection, then 3th tab
<faLUCE> hi. I'm pretty sure that the os mounts an usb 2.0 device as an usb 1.0 one. It's an usb camera. How can I check that, before trying to solve?
<phil> anybody knows how  to upgrade chromium in Kubuntu ?
<OerHeks> phil use " lsusb -v " and look for bcdUSB value
<OerHeks> faLUCE, ^ ( sorry phil)
<phil_> OerHeks: that's ok
<faLUCE> OerHeks:  I see both 1.0 and 2.0. The problem is that I have 4 phisical ports on my laptop and I don't know how to check which one works as 2.0. apparently, non of them does that
<DarthFrog> faLUCE: Plug a USB 2.0 device into one of them and do the lsusb -v scan again.
<OerHeks> phil, chromium is @ v18 , there used to be a ppa, discontinued now. somehow the packaging is behind chrome, wich is @ v21
<faLUCE> Deathvalley122: OerHeks, I see   bcdUSB               2.00
<faLUCE> but I'm pretty sure it works as 1.0, since I can't go over 12 mbps
<OerHeks> faLUCE, is it a webcam ?
<DarthFrog> faLUCE: Next time you reboot, check your BIOS is set for fullspeed USB 2.0.
<faLUCE> DarthFrog: I don't have this option in bios
<DarthFrog> 12 mbps falls within the USB 2.0 spec.
<OerHeks> most webcams up to 1.3 mpixel just need usb 1.1 ( more than enough bandwith
<faLUCE> OerHeks: yes, it's a webcam
<faLUCE> OerHeks: the problem occurs when I plug two webcams. I can only open one per time, ore two at a low res
<faLUCE> there's clearly a problem
<eros> hi
<GH0> What is the proper way to mount an external hard drive so anyone can read/write to it?
<GH0> As of right now, the auto-mount feature is broken.
<GH0> I am aware I could mount, and then chown, but there would have to be an easier way to do this.
<OerHeks> faLUCE, not sure what causes that behaviour.
<GH0> If I add it to fstab, and it can't find the drive, I don't want some unexpected issues to come up.
<OerHeks> GH0, use blkid to detect your ext hdd UUID > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<gbz> is the beta 1 image usable?
<OerHeks> gbz, ubuntu 12.10 is @ beta 2
<gbz> what about kubuntu?
<gbz> show i stop the download?
<gbz> s/show/should
<OerHeks> sorry, correct, kubuntu is @ beta1
<misael> hola
<gbz> OerHeks: but ubuntu is beta 2?
<OerHeks> yes
<gbz> weird, i thought they followed the same schedules
<misael> alguien que hable español ?
<gbz> solo un poco
<misael> hola gbz
 * OerHeks is confused, read about beta 2...
<misael> no entiendo esto muy bien
<gbz> maybe it was alpha 2
<misael> iam from dominican republic
<gbz> poor guy:)
<gbz> misael: quieres preguntar algo?
<misael> no se como se usa esto
<gbz> its simpler than windows (tm)
<gbz> anyway
<GH0> OerHeks, I am aware of fstab, however, this is an external drive that isn't always mounted.
<GH0> Along with that, the root folder is still root only, so how would I go about making the folder accessible to everyone?
<GH0> Without using chmod/chown.
#kubuntu 2012-09-16
<gbz> kubuntu beta 1 is *amazingly* responsive even from the usb stick
<szal> great for you, but off-topic here ;)
<gbz> why?
<gbz> szal: ?
<szal> !quantal | gbz <- because
<ubottu> gbz <- because: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gbz> i dont like the way it autodects my small screen though. its been annoying ever since that was introduced
<gbz> no kubuntu+1?
<gbz> i like the new calligra. better than libreoffice
<geowany_> gbz: ;)
<geowany_> gbz: calliga + kile
<gbz> i think im actually going to install tomorrow. really impressed. hope it doesnt break that much until final. im not good with dpkg mambo jumbo
<gbz> maybe grab a daily iso
<gbz> geowany_: i dont use latex sorry
 * szal sees no hope for Calligra until it works w/ OOo/LO ODF files properly
<szal> KWord 2.1 couldn't even open my letter templates from LO
<szal> and if it did, they looked like garbage
<gbz> hmm one instance of braindump is stuck on memory. and its icon looks really horrible in task switching. its really low quality
<gbz> and it cant be killed for some reason
<gbz> maybe vlc would be a worthy addition. there is space :p
<gbz> hmm favourites in classic menu has a kopete shortcut which naturally doesnt work
<gbz> bug^
<gbz> it says favorites. i guess thats en-us. damn violators
<gbz> hmm libreoffice is in upgrades. are you gonna ship 2 office suites?
<gbz> ok, times up. gonna install tomorrow. good night
<maco> apachelogger: does kubuntu's version of quassel-core only support sqlite? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208124/
<gbz> trying to install 12.10  was a bad idea after all. even though the beta worked fine. after applying the upgrades it all went up in smoke. ill do 12.04.1 + 4.9.1 ppa for now
<gbz> too bad kopete will stay
<geowany_> gbz: and kde-telepathy?
<gbz> and kdm too. lightdm is better
<gbz> Geowany: what about it?
<gbz> telepathy is better than kopete. anything is
<Geowany> gbz: I read anyplace that kopete will be changed to kde-telepathy
<gbz> yes. it will. its better and well integrated in system settings as well
<Geowany> gbz: I don't like when kopete update (kde3 -> kde4) lose the irc protocol
<gbz> you'll get it  back in 12.10. i dont know if kde-telepathy is available for 12.04
<gbz> didnt check all the updates from the ppa im getting now but i dont think its in there
<gbz> are upgrades from version to version reliable? 12.04-> 12.10 for example
<gbz> now i have some weird entries in the menu
<gbz> and muon is gone from the menu. wtf
<gbz> WTF!
<gbz> does anyone know whats up with that?
<gbz> i have an about plasma active icon which does nothing. an adjust date and time. and a widget strip. and myon is gone!
<gbz> http://paste.kde.org/549740
<gbz> wtf!
<gbz> it removed myon on its own. i was told that it was just gonna remove a libkdegamessomething
<gbz> how  the hell did that happen? any ideas anyone?
<gbz> is myon reliable?
<gbz> or the ppa is broken
<gbz> is anyone providing support here?
<akis> hi all. in which file is it stored the history of all the commands i gave in my terminal window?
<gbz> maybe in /var/tmp/kdecache-* not sure though
<gbz> might want to ask in #kde. noone is here
<akis> ok thanks. i thought there is a file in my /home
<gbz> maybe there is. i dont know
<gbz> akis: oh wait . bash keeps a history too
<gbz> i thought you meant an internal kde file
<gbz> look for a ~/.bash_history
<gbz> yeah, should be there
<akis> i will have a look
<akis> no /.bash in my /home
<akis> oh wait there is a file
<akis> not a dir
<gbz> thats what you want i misunderstood your question at first. i think konsole keeps a log somewhere too
<gbz> yes a file called ~/.bash_history
<akis> yesss. everything is here. is it sure there is everything from the start of my distro?
<gbz> probably
<akis> ok. thanks !
<gbz> np
<gbz> i wish someone would help me too
<Graf_Westerholt> gbz, what is your problem?
<gbz> Graf_Westerholt: i installed 12.04.1 and tried to upgrade to the 4.9.1 ppa. this is what happened:  http://paste.kde.org/549740
<gbz> it removed myon among other important things
<Graf_Westerholt> Muon?
<gbz> the only change i did that might have some effect to anything was removing all sources repos and the cdrom from software list
<gbz> yea, muon
<gbz> when prompted about some packages being unselected for the upgrade i chose all. the dialog said that only a libkdegames lib was about to be removed
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, I have no idea, that is to much for my Linux skills.
<gbz> probably libkdegames5a which is in removal output
<gbz> maybe i should install aptitude
<gbz> even though i doubt thats gonna fix anything now
<gbz> now i get this:
<gbz> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<gbz>   plasma-active-mobilecomponents share-like-connect-data libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin share-like-connect plasma-active-data
<gbz> what the flying fucj
<akis> i used this command "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-filter-so52" to make OO to read StarOffice files. Do you think this command will work with a newly install LibreOffice or is any other similar command available?
<gbz> those were the crap that appered in my menus
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know.
<Graf_Westerholt> I suggest you reinstall the complet system.
<gbz> me?
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, gbz.
<gbz> i ve already done two installations. and since i dont know what caused this, since i didnt do anything weird, whos gonna guarantee thats not gonna happen again?
<Graf_Westerholt> You did not say that.
<Graf_Westerholt> So you should not upgrade Kubuntu to KDE 4.8
<Graf_Westerholt> *4.9
<gbz> isnt the ppa supposed to work? its almost official
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess not.
<gbz> heh, change your license to mit/x11
<gbz> ffs
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry?
<gbz> nothing
<gbz> im pissed off
<Graf_Westerholt> Why?
<gbz> cause the cat has one ear
<Graf_Westerholt> gbz, my KDE is 4.8.5, so I guess 4.9 is not finished yet, it is beta.
<gbz> 4.9.1 has released
<gbz> and you have no idea what you're talking about. are you even using kubuntu?
<Graf_Westerholt> Do you want me to ignore you?
<gbz> 12.04 has 4.8.4
<gbz> there is no 4.8.5 upgrade
<gbz> and 4.9.1 is much better than 4.8.x. its not 4.0.1, that was beta
<gbz> or even prealpha
<Graf_Westerholt> My KDE is 4.8.5. Are you trolling?
<gbz> no, is it from a ppa?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sure.
<gbz> ok, that explains it
<gbz> oh damn, back to the basics
<lordievader> Good morning
<faLUCE>  hi. I can't open two usb cameras simoultaneously. It says VIDIOC_STREAMON failed, no space left on device, although I'm sure I'm not exceeding the 2.0 bandwidth, with the sum of the two cameras ... where can be the problem? I googled ans saw many other people having this issue but couldn't understand what to do. kernel is 3.0.0-13-generic
<faLUCE> with lsusb I see that none of the usb units are marked with "high speed". Only "full speed", for 2.0 too. why?
<Peace-> faLUCE:  high speed i guess is fr 2.0
<faLUCE> Peace-: ?
<faLUCE> Peace-: ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<momo_> wo bin ich??
<mck182> shadeslayer: is kdevelop 4.4rc packaged for precise somewhere?
<murataman> @dilo§
<oneadvent> hi, i may be retarded, but can someone tell me how to start telepathy, or is empathy and telepathy the same thing?
<dileks> hi
<oneadvent> hi
<dileks> I wanted to try kde-sc v4.9.1 and did a 'apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa'
<BluesKaj> oneadvent, the quick method is alt+f2 , type telepathy
 * dileks follows http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-491
<oneadvent> BluesKaj: I did that and looked in my menu and it doesn't seem to find telepathy (telepathy: command not found in cli) but I have kde-telepathy is already the newest version.
<dileks> but I only see v4.8.5 packages available
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208839/
<BluesKaj> oneadvent, ok then type kde-telepathy :)
<oneadvent> :D i did..same thing, command not found
<oneadvent> kde-telepathy: command not found
<BluesKaj> oneadvent, sudo apt-get install kde-telepathy
<oneadvent> just the kde-telepathy is already the newest version.
<oneadvent> http://paste2.org/p/2230542  specifically
<BluesKaj> did you look in the kmenu>apps>internet, oneadvent
<oneadvent> BluesKaj: yea and i dont see it there either :/
<BluesKaj> dileks, I think you have to upgrade 4.9.0 , then 4.9.1
<BluesKaj> oneadvent, have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<avihay> umm, ktp-contactlist ?
<oneadvent> um nothing out of the ordinary, on 12.04, and i can try that avihay
<oneadvent> i think i did but i'll try again
<oneadvent> ah there it is! avihay you found it...
<avihay> I was wondering bout that myself, but I always got distracted when I tried to find the solution
<BluesKaj> telepathy was broken on my system the last time I tried it ... don't care for all in one clients anyway
<oneadvent> avihay: do you know the indicator applet too?
<BluesKaj> odd that typing the name of the app doesn't launch it
<avihay> I think it's ment to be used as a plasmoid something?
<avihay> anyway, the repository's version is 0.4 which is supposed to be of beta quality
<avihay> 0.5 is deemed a reasonable replacement for keopete
<oneadvent> well KDE Telepathy Contact List
<oneadvent> Version 0.5
<oneadvent> that is what i'm on
<oneadvent> but idk how to make it minimize so gots work to do on it
<avihay> can minimize via the taskbar
<oneadvent>  WARNING **: Failed to register the approver: Name 'org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.IndicatorApprover' already in use by another process
<oneadvent> that is the error i get trying to make it an indicator. might have to reboot :/
<oneadvent> lemme try and reboot x and see if that helps
<oneadvent> hmmm i think it is empathy getting in the way
<Boffy> Hello, What is the bets programmes that is KDE based for DVD ripping? i've tried k3b but nothing happens when i clcik ripDVD it just jumps to the folder in DVD. i added (installed) transcode but again nothing happens. currently using Handbrake, but i was wondering if an easy to use KDE app can do it.
<Boffy> best
<avihay> maybe Amarok has something
<BluesKaj> Boffy, what's the file extnsion /file type you are trying to rip with k3b?
<BluesKaj> Boffy, make sure you kubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well
<avihay> anyone has any luck authenticating telepathy with ICQ? also with SIP?
<mck182> avihay: I do with icq
<avihay> mck182:  no particular issues?
<mck182> nope
<mck182> avihay: do you have kwallet enabled?
<avihay> maybe not authing on some networks
<avihay> yes
<mck182> avihay: and what's your exact problem?
<avihay> both the msn and ICQ I had from before are non-functional
<mck182> hm
<mck182> well you can try either readding the accounts
<avihay> I've managed to readd msn and gtalk successfully though
<mck182> no luck with icq?
<avihay> icq, still no dice :-<
<mck182> what does it say when you try to connect?
<BluesKaj> ppl actually still use icq ?
 * mck182 wish people wouldn't, but understands why..
 * Garheade has never logged into icq
<avihay> BluesKaj: you'd be surprised mck182: authentication failure
<mck182> avihay: can you open kwalletmanager and look if the password there is correct?
<dileks> BluesKaj: how to upgrade to v4.9.x?
<mck182> or even try removing it from there, it should ask you for the pass again
<avihay> I retyped them, but TBH, I'm not sure of it anymore...
<dileks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#Commandline_method
<dileks> I followed this... so
<BluesKaj> dileks, did you add the backport ppa to your repositories , then update and upgrade ?
<dileks> of course
<dileks> lemme check the auto-added sources.list
<BluesKaj> dileks, and then do dist-upgrade
<dileks> nope nope nope
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208974/
<faLUCE> hi. I can't open two usb cameras simoultaneously. It says VIDIOC_STREAMON failed, no space left on device, although I'm sure I'm not exceeding the 2.0 bandwidth, with the sum of the two cameras ... where can be the problem? I googled ans saw many other people having this issue but couldn't understand what to do. kernel is 3.0.0-13-generic
<qingsong> fgg
<dileks> kubuntu-ppa-ppa-precise.list
<dileks> shouldnt that be blablubbs backports?
<qingsong> 你好
<qingsong> hello
<dileks> hehe
<dileks> grrr
<dileks> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-491
<FloodBotK1> dileks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dileks> ...says...
<dileks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BluesKaj> dileks, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dileks> looks like wrong repo
<dileks> lemme through away the added one
<dileks> no no no
<dileks> no auto-upgrade wanted
<dileks> apt-pinning dance again
<dileks> updated the ubuntu pinning-howto some days ago
<dileks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Pinning_the_ubuntu-x-swat.2BAC8-q-lts-backport-precise_PPA
<BluesKaj> dileks,  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<dileks> it works. was wrong repo
<dileks> # cat kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list
<dileks> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<dileks> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<avihay> hello
<BluesKaj> dileks, which one works?
<dileks> the last quoted
<dileks> I do a paste of both... sources.list and apt-pinning-file
<BluesKaj> the launchpad ppa ..odd ,
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208998/
<dileks> is there a meta-package I can reference to upgrade to kde-4.9.1?
<dileks> kde-standard, -full whatever
<dileks> kde-standard seems to exist
<dileks> there is no kde-minimal anymore?
<dileks> guess its same situation as with debian
<dileks> apt-pinning works
<dileks> FloodBotK1: flood?
<dileks> good, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209017/
<dileks> there exist a kde-greeter for lightdm?
<dileks> lightdm-kde-greeter - LightDM KDE greeter
<dileks> nice when I answer your own question :-)
<dileks> thanks
<dileks> dunno if I wil really upgrade to kde-sc v4.9.1 or not
<BluesKaj> dileks, I have the same repos/ppas already listed in my sources.list but 4.9.1 doesn't install from them either
<dileks> thats why I asked for the meta package
<BluesKaj> think I'll stick with 4.9.0
<dileks> try... apt-get install kde-standard (optionally with -t $distribution)
<dileks> I can do a simultated upgrade
<BluesKaj> I'm running 4.9.1 on 12.10 , there isn't much diff to a home user compared to 4.9.0
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209031/
<BluesKaj> 12,04 here is very similar ']
<dileks> takes the 4.8.5 pkgs
<dileks> yupp, as pointed already... -t precise gives you v4.9.1 pkgs
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209037/
<dileks> apt-get install -t precise kde-standard --simulate
<dileks> BluesKaj: ^^
<dileks> 63 upgraded, 216 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
<dileks> no data for disc-usage
<dileks> hmm, this would install lightdm-kde-greeter and kdm
<dileks> -d gives some numbers... 278 MB of archives... 413 MB of additional disk space will be used
<dileks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Examples
<dileks> Example #2: Pinning the kubuntu-ppa/backports PPA
<dileks> thanks for your help
<dileks> have fun :-)
<dileks> bye
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have no idea what happened but my sister did some stuff and her laptop boots to busybox and nothing beyond that. its supposed to have kubuntu 12.04.1
<GirlyGirl> Files from the home partition are accessible via a live cd
<Roey> GirlyGirl:  do you have experience with wacom tablets in kubuntu 12.04
<Roey> ?
<GirlyGirl> Roey: No sorry
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, can the / partition be mounted ?
<Roey> aye
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Under a livecd yes
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I got my tablet to work finally.  Turns out I had installed this pre-production PPA wacom kernel driver six months ago, and it kept overriding the stock driver.
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, wonder if grub was wiped somehow
<GirlyGirl> Can't be, you get a grub loader screen to select os to boot, windows or Ubuntu, after chosing Ubuntu it goes to busybox
<lordievader> Roey: I have some experience with Wacom, do you still have a problem?
<Roey> not anymore
<Roey> just gestures
<Roey> in Krita.  But that's an issue for the Krita developers
<BluesKaj> ok GirlyGirl , then try running the recovery kernel , and in the dialog "choose repair broken packages "
<lordievader> Roey: Ah, that is a generation after my tablet...
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: I tried, that loads busybox too
<Roey> lordievader:  hee, intuos5 here :>
<Roey> though unusable for a few months while I was resolving that issue.
<PeterME> Hi I have a question, I've gotten my Genius EasyPen i405X graphics tablet to work on my machine but unfortunately I'm unable to limit it to use only one of my three screens. This causes a terrible scaling weher the vertical axes is about 3-4 times as sensitive as the horizontal axis rendering it almost impossible to use..
<PeterME> Tried the transformation matrix but that ended up with the pointer jumping around like crazy when I draw vertical lines..
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, did try typing exit at the prompt ?
<GirlyGirl> No
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, do you get any errors when it drops to busybox?
<GirlyGirl> No, but I do not see a splash screen or anything,
<BluesKaj> do you have an initramfs prompt ?
<BluesKaj> if so type exit and see if the boot continues
<PeterME> Roey: Are you running a single- or multi-monitor setup?
<Roey> single
<PeterME> Darn, I was hoping someone with a graphics tablet was having similar difficulties.
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Typing exit makes the laptop go off
<GirlyGirl> It instantly goes of and the laptop makes a click noise like it normally does during an improper shutdown e.g press power for 5s
<lordievader> PeterME: Perhaps post #3 of the following thread can help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393775
<BluesKaj> ok GirlyGirl , once you get back to grub choose the kernel then to edit the file with "e" , then remove the "quiet" and "splash" options from the boot arguments , that might work
<lordievader> PeterME: Or perhaps this: http://bensimonds.com/2011/05/25/setting-up-dual-monitors-with-a-wacom-tablet-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<PeterME> lordievader: Unfortunately it's not a wacom tablet so it's not running on the wacom drivers..
<PeterME> I've tried this approch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656089
<PeterME> Without luck
<PeterME> I'm able to limit it to one screen but it jumps between it's actual position and the edge of the sreen
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Still busybox
<lordievader> PeterME: Ah I see, I assumed too much.
<BluesKaj> then GirlyGirl , I don't have a suggestion , except reinstall to / , it shouldn't take too long , just make sure your home partition mountpoint is selected , without formatting
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, , but you'll need to format / mountpoint
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Any ideas on how to install, the dvd drive is broken and its usb ports don't work well
<GirlyGirl> I've just kept upgrading Kubuntu on it since the drive broke
<TheLordOfTime> replace the parts on your system?
<lordievader> GirlyGirl: Get a new dvd drive?
<GirlyGirl> TheLordOfTime: I guess dvd could be replaced but her laptop is old so it might be a waste
<TheLordOfTime> GirlyGirl, so buy an external CD/DVD reader
<GirlyGirl> THe usb works but ever 10 mins or so it behaves as if the usb device was unplugged and replugged
<TheLordOfTime> they run, oh, about $45 but its a decent investment
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, you could upgrade to 12.10 over the internet if you feel adventurous
<TheLordOfTime> ehh, right, your USB is glitchy
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: from busybox?
<PeterME> lordievader: Do you have a tablet in a multi-monitor setup?
<TheLordOfTime> GirlyGirl, i'd say replace the system, if its that old and its not working USB or DVD, you might be in for the ending of that system
<lordievader> PeterME: No, simply a laptop with, at times, an older Wacom tablet.
<GirlyGirl> I have a live cd working on it though from an image boot thing I set up in grub
<GirlyGirl> Its a 11.04 live cd I think
<PeterME> lordievader: Aah, have you ever tried the Coordinate Transformation Matrix thing?
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, oops ..sorry too much going on here ..got confused for a minute
<lordievader> PeterME: Never even heard of that. Rarely use it with Linux.
<TheLordOfTime> isnt 11.04 EOL soon?
<TheLordOfTime> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<TheLordOfTime> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheLordOfTime> yep its EOL in october
<PeterME> lordievader: Okay, my tablet works so much better under windows. Don't really want to have to switch back and forth though..
<sekisushai> hi
<lordievader> PeterME: Oh well, I don't mind switching back and forth.
<lordievader> Hey sekisushai, how are you?
<sekisushai> i've got a problem to run a usb dongle with r8191su driver
<sekisushai> lordievader : fine thanks :)
<PeterME> lordievader: It's just annoying to keep both up to date..
<sekisushai> this dongle is run by r8712u driver under my kubuntu x86_64 12.04.. no detection problem, idem scanning the network, but impossible to associate the dongle to an essid
<sekisushai> i read on the web this is a bug with r8712 module and kernel 3.2.x .. i don't really know
<kensuaga> i am trying to get the best 3d performince from my ati x1400 and i just installed Gallium3d and i still cant get a game to run
<kensuaga> i am trying to get the best 3d performince from my ati x1400 and i just installed Gallium3d and i still cant get a game to run
<lordievader> kensuaga: What games are you trying to run?
<kensuaga> these are the errors i get SDL Initialized
<kensuaga> libGL error: failed to load driver: r300
<kensuaga> libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.
<kensuaga> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<kensuaga> libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.
<FloodBotK1> kensuaga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kensuaga> SDL_net Initialized
<kensuaga> the game is called coldest
<lordievader> kensuaga: And what are the system requirements? Is it a windows game btw?
<kensuaga> in is the linux version
<kensuaga> http://www.lgdb.org/game/coldest
<lordievader> kensuaga: Hmm is the x1400 on par with the 8800gt or an x300 mobile?
<kensuaga> its has 256 mb dedicated
<kensuaga> i have  run guildwars on this system
<lordievader> kensuaga: Seems to be a lot slower than an 8800M GTS, not sure if it will run.
<kensuaga> should it still let me get into the game? i cant even get that far?
<lordievader> kensuaga: Yes it should, how did you install the game? And did you install the drivers for you video card?
<kensuaga> this is all i did on a fresh install sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<kensuaga> sudo apt-get update
<kensuaga> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lordievader> kensuaga: What does the kde-jockey give?
<kensuaga> ati redeon - License free
<lordievader> kensuaga: Is that the recommended driver? If so, did you install it?
<kensuaga> not sure where that came from? i was using the one that comes with kubuntu never tried anything until now. i am guessing that is from gallium
<lordievader> kensuaga: You mean the closed-source driver? I assume it was always there, however is it installed?
<kensuaga> i believe that ati does support this card on 12.04. they dropped support for it a long time ago
<lordievader> kensuaga: Can you answer my question please.
<kensuaga> no closed-source to install?
<lordievader> kensuaga: The jockey has no options?
<kensuaga> jockey has ati redeon - License free activated
<lordievader> kensuaga: Ah, thank you. So there is a driver for it installed. How did you install the game? Through apt-get?
<kensuaga> i just manual downloaded it - extract - and click on a script
<kensuaga> no install
<lordievader> kensuaga: Unfortunately I don't know how to proceed.
<kensuaga> thank you very much for your help
<lordievader> kensuaga: No problem, too bad we couldn't resolve the problem.
<kensuaga> i am not able to find much documentation on Galluim and it just semed too easy
<lordievader> kensuaga: Never hear of Galluim.
<kensuaga> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium3D
<lordievader> kensuaga: I got to go. Hope you will find a solution.
<Scunizi> seems like every time I turn around there's a new kernel
<marco_> hallo
<marco_> german here ?
<Boffy> BluesKaj the file i am trying to rip with k3b is a DVD video file from DVD camera (.vob extension)
<Boffy> however nothing happens when selecting RipDVD
<Boffy> sorry got a Quassel crash before and then had to do some other things...
<Boffy> recap: Hello, What is the bets programmes that is KDE based for DVD ripping? i've tried k3b but nothing happens when i clcik ripDVD it just jumps to the folder in DVD. i added (installed) transcode but again nothing happens. currently using Handbrake, but i was wondering if an easy to use KDE app can do it.
<gbz> is anyone around?
<avihay> yes, but don't expect fast replies
<gbz> upgrading to the 4.9.1 ppa removes these files: http://paste.kde.org/549962/ which includes muon and kubuntu-desktop. why?
<avihay> mck182: I believe it was a wrong password issue , also, seems like ICQ is pushing Login with email over UIN
<mck182> glad it works :)
<gbz> it also installs these: http://paste.kde.org/549968/ which are uneeded
<gbz> and i have obviously removed
<avihay> Kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it shouldn’t bother you, and maybe they decided muon isn't fit for production environment after a few years where it failed miserably?
<gbz> heh, that means something else should replace it right?
<gbz> i actually like the muon package manager. its like synaptic in qt
<avihay> no it's not
<gbz> why isnt it?
<avihay> it lacks a key feature
<avihay> the DPKG output
<gbz> im not sure exactly what you mean by that, but ok
<avihay> and without it, your system may be broken like... something that's broken, and you wouldn't know
<gbz> i mean im not sure where the dpkg output used to be in synaptic
<gbz> s/used to be/is
<avihay> it's that stuff that appeares in the embeaded terminal when you click that more info arrow thingy
<gbz> so are we supposed to use aptitude now?
<avihay> I think that was worse
<gbz> so what are you using?
<avihay> why, synaptic of course
<avihay> or apt-get
<avihay> it's ugly (gtk (actually, themeing it to fit the KDE desktop makes it look fine)), but it keeps your system working, or when it doesn't, it at least bothers to tell you what went wrong
<gbz> avihay: correct me if im wrong but the kde 4.9.1 backports ppa is supposed to be upgrading kde to a newer version. not remove key desktop components. however bad they may be. and furethermore on an lts release
<mparillo> The 4.9.1 ppa might have removed muon from my desktop also. but it was easy to apt-get it back.
<avihay> I don't know, I guess you should try to reinstall it. I recommend you run synaptic, and take a look at the broken packages view, might hint you as to what's wrong
<gbz> removing kubuntu-desktop means everything is broken
<gbz> at least from my pov
<gbz> doesnt every kde component on this system depend on it?
<avihay> it's a meta-package, it doesn't contain files of it's own, it's there because it has all the other packages you need as dependencies. my guess is that there's some conflict with kdelibs5a
<avihay> it's the other way around, it depends on all desktop components
<avihay> it ensures that you have all the stuff you need, for say, an upgrade
<gbz> right
<OerHeks> ppa-purge may be able to reverse
<avihay> I mean libkdegames5a
<gbz> OerHeks: can i do that from muon?
<gbz> :)
<OerHeks> Yes gbz
<gbz> i dont have a ppa-purge command btw
<OerHeks> install it, and use it with  commandline
<OerHeks>  sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>
<gbz> that will remove all the packages from the ppa?
<gbz> installed packages*
<OerHeks> This program disables a PPA from your Software Sources and reverts your system back to the official Ubuntu packages.
 * OerHeks peeks the description
<gbz> yeah, i dont need that, but thanks anyway
<OerHeks> but backup your data first.
<avihay> my nepomuk's file indexing service keeps getting suspended after a few sec.
<avihay> it could be that it runs into the same rouge file, or just that it's database became corrupt or something. I guess it's the latter. how do I clean it's database and start anew?
<avihay> is it perhaps ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/soprano-virtuoso.db
<OerHeks> avihay, akonadictl --help got a lot of options :-)
<OerHeks> vacuum or fchk .. not sure
<avihay> mmm, I'll take a look, thanks
<avihay> OerHeks: no luck :-<
<OerHeks> did you stop virtuoso ?
<avihay> umm, uhhh, err
<avihay> rm -rf?
<avihay> oh, look, I have errors in my log
<avihay> in the akondai status test, under MySQL log: 120916 11:11:28 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_current' has the wrong structure                 and more errors like that
<jcgs> Hi :) do people have any recommendations about podcasting software? I'm really struggling with amarok atm.
<OerHeks> like https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298962 , delete IMAP account ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 298962 in general "Kmail sometimes causes emails from an IMAP folder to be blank and also wipes them out in the IMAP folder" [Critical,New]
<OerHeks> see comment 1
<jcgs> In fact, does anyone have any adivce on how to understand amarok? all the documentation seems to have gone missing :(
<avihay> ya, like that
<localooser> that rocks
<localooser> dig on linux
<localooser> hi yuall
<OerHeks> hi localooser
<localooser> just got her up and running
<localooser> well actually multiple system win7, netrunner,and mint
<localooser> im sorry if i intruded
<OerHeks> next .. Kubuntu ?
<localooser> kubuntu try it out aye you mean
<localooser> i like netrunner it has the highest bandwith yet wireless 2.9mb-3.2
<OerHeks> If you ask me, give it a designated partition
<localooser> late
#kubuntu 2013-09-09
<roberth1990> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades/Kubuntu step 2 in the first part what is that? I cant seem get any help from google
<chris5000> anyone here?
<roberth1990> anyone else had the problem with booting kubuntu 13.10 beta1 installation medium that you just end up in busybox?
<harolddong> IS anybody else having a problem connecting to facebook in the messengers? for the last few days I haven't been able to connect with either kopete or kde contacts. I'm wondering if it is just a facebook chat problem and if there is a setting I can change to make it work again.
<dariusc7> I know what most would say about 13.10 not a stable release but i was testing the kubuntu 13.10 beta and notice i get a segfault when using software-properties-kde.  Any fix for it? I tried googling but not to much information about it accept one thread which wasnt much use
<Guest27111> dariusc7: did you run it in gdb to get a backtrace?
<ik_> slania
<mparillo> roberth1990: I think the point of step 2) Select Install Updates. is to ensure that before you upgrade to 13.10, your 13.04 is up-to-date.
<mattia> !list
<ubottu> mattia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GeorgeMilnes> Afternoon
<marcuspbaird> hey guys whats the kubuntu dev room 
<marcuspbaird> want to report a bug 
<monkeyjuice> #kubuntu-devel
<marcuspbaird> thanks 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ik_> kubuntu is the best
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I know which number version of Kubuntu I am running?
<EvilRoey> thanks
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> or -r
<EvilRoey> `ah, thank you!
<EvilRoey> alright
<EvilRoey> so I am on Precise.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  How do I upgrade to Quantal from ehre?  do_release_upgrade doesn't detect a newer available version of Kubuntu..
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, which version are you on ?
<GeorgeMilnes> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<GeorgeMilnes> update-manager -d 
<GeorgeMilnes> idk
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  12.04
<BluesKaj> no, GeorgeMilnes that just upgrades the packages
<EvilRoey> 12.04.3 LTS.
<GeorgeMilnes> aye 
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, make sure the upgrade manager doesn't have upgrade LTS only enabled
<EvilRoey> ohhh ok
<GeorgeMilnes> I tend to go for fresh installs on new major releases, but probably a pain for some. 
<EvilRoey> robotfuel:  *NICE* nick
<LyzardKing> is there a synaptiks alternative on kubuntu?
<LyzardKing> it's not mantained any more
<GeorgeMilnes> muon package manager is nice 
<LyzardKing> not synaptic, synaptiks is the touchpad settings manager
<GeorgeMilnes> LOL
<GeorgeMilnes> my bad
<GeorgeMilnes> tired eyes..
<BluesKaj> LyzardKing, synaptiks or synaptic ?
<LyzardKing> synaptiks
<BluesKaj> search muon LyzardKing
<GeorgeMilnes> he said not synaptic BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> GeorgeMilnes, no need to correct me , IO saw that afterwards
<GeorgeMilnes> :)
<LyzardKing> yes I've read that it's now unmaintained, and on kde 4.11 it's not working
<BluesKaj> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<BluesKaj> that factoid is old , unfortunately , better off to type it into muon search and see what appears
<LyzardKing> yeah, not much actually...
<BluesKaj> well, I can't help much more since this is a desktop 
<ovidiu-florin> are there localized kubuntu IRC channels?
<tsimpson> there are
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  you were right; the moment I switched my selection from notify me "for new long-term releases" to "for any update", it detected that 12.10 is available.
<EvilRoey> and I am upgrading to it now.
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#line-88
<ovidiu-florin> so there isn't one for romania
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please clarify this to me, is Kubuntu a different distribution than Ubuntu or not? if it is, then why is so much of kubuntu's stuff hosted at Ubuntu's sites?
<tsimpson> depends on your definition of "distribution", we use the term flavour (or flavor)
<tsimpson> !flavour
<tsimpson> !flavor
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<tsimpson> all the flavours use the same base, and differ in the default packages they install
<GeorgeMilnes> tsimpson: In theory they aren't the same base as ubuntu uses GTK and KDE uses QT 
<GeorgeMilnes> *i think*
<GeorgeMilnes> ovidiu-florin: It is a flavour, based on the KDE4 desktop
<GeorgeMilnes> I find it a lot faster than ubuntu. 
<tsimpson> GeorgeMilnes: Ubuntu uses Qt too these days
<tsimpson> (Unity)
<GeorgeMilnes> Ah does ti ! 
<GeorgeMilnes> it* 
<GeorgeMilnes> I wasn't too bothered when they left Gnome2 for Unity 
<GeorgeMilnes> The Gnome3Fallback fork was awful also
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  is the way to upgrade from, say, 11.whatever to 13.04 to upgrade one revision at a time?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  i.e. there is no way to upgrade to the latest version?
<EvilRoey> *to upgrade directly to the latest release, bypassing the intermediate ones.
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, do a clean install , backup your home directory , install OS to / and creat a /home partition if you haven't already , then jumping over releases is easier in the future 
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: so essentially it's not worth it to try and upgrade from one release to another
<EvilRoey> if it the new relesae is much newer than the current install on your box
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, it's bad practice , it will mess up your install , one has tupgrade in sequence if release upgrading is the method you want to use 
<BluesKaj> to upgrade in sequence
<EvilRoey> ok, then I am glad that I did this then.
<EvilRoey> *that I took your approach
<EvilRoey> I remember twenty years ago being just as thrilled looking at the computer parts advertisements
<EvilRoey> in trying to figure out how to buy my next desktop
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I remember going through software/debian/kubuntu upgrade sagas
<EvilRoey> it's like this stuff hasn't changed :)
<roberth1990> hello, I have downloaded a .deb package and I wish to install through a shell. what tool and command do I use to do that?
<wotan> dpkg -i package.deb
<roberth1990> wotan: thanks
<ram-sharma> hi
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ed854tyjh> Hi anyone know how to map mouse keys (4, 5 and 6) to certain fucntions (specificaly in firefox to zoom in, out, and default) ?
<ed854tyjh> that would be ctrl + , ctrl - and  ctrl 0
<BluesKaj> ed854tyjh, to zoom in and out on any browser use the ctrl + or - keys
<BluesKaj> they should already be mapped 
<ed854tyjh> they are but I want to set my mouse keys to do that
<BluesKaj> ed854tyjh, oh sorry , I misread
<BluesKaj> <---doesn't use a fancy mouse 
<ed854tyjh> I am now trying to do something with iamwheel after unsuccessful attempts with xbind-keys
<lordievader> ed854tyjh: You can make a workaround with xdotools, but that ain't a pretty work around ;)
<mr-rich> Latest updates to 12.04 LTS. My transparent theme is no longer transparent ... any clues?
<yasser> jh
<geri> hi how can i backup my linux kernel?
<BluesKaj> geri, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601219
<inet> ?
<snaketong> hey there, I just installed kubuntu and I can't seem to find the setting to change the resolution of my screen, any idea ?
<snaketong> nevermind guys I got it
<Meatyboy> Howdy. This might be a dumb question, but how do I move my taskbar (recent conversion from Windows) from the top to align to the left side of the screen?
<Authority> Meatyboy: with widgets unlocked, click on the little "bean" at the end of the panel you want to move, then use "screen edge" button to drag it to the edge you want it to attach to
<Meatyboy> Ahhh, there we go, thanks much. Still on a learning curve. I've played with much older versions of Ubuntu and Debian, just thought I'd give Kubuntu a try. Enjoying it a lot so far, just on a severe learning curve.
<veryhappy> hi guys, i'm sorry to bother you, but perhaps anyone can help with this crap of wallet. it always fucks in between while i'm drumming in hydrogen.
<veryhappy> i don't want to be asked for a password all the time while i'm drumming, that's annoying.
<veryhappy> well, irc isn't as full anymore as it used to be.
<Meatyboy> One more question. Is there an iTunes clone/alternative that I can use to load my iPhone with music(audio books)?
<Meatyboy> I tried installing SongBird recommended from an old thread, but I think songbird is about dead for Ubuntu type clones, at least I couldn't get it to install... So, any suggestions?
<dave__> ping 
<dave__> ..
<shadeslayer> Meatyboy: I think amarok might work
<shadeslayer> it works with iPods 
<shadeslayer> and if you want the iTunes 'look' then Tomahawk
<Meatyboy> I'll give it a try. Hadn't really attached my phone to my laptop yet. figured with windows you needed iTunes to add or detract 
<shadeslayer> well, I know for a fact that Amarok works with iPods
<shadeslayer> no idea about phones 
<Meatyboy> Personally, I hate iTunes, it's overly conveluted and about useless. 
<shadeslayer> I wish everything just used mass storage modes and you can just copy over files
<shadeslayer> anyway, gtg, there's #amarok if you need more help with amarok
<Meatyboy> I'll give it a try and try and figure it out on my own. I appreciate the help.
#kubuntu 2013-09-10
<dan0x45> hi
<chocolatemousse> Hey, does anyone know (yet) why this is happening? http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=99090&start=30    &&    http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=90821
<chocolatemousse> I've not tried another window manager or god forbid Unity yet, but perhaps it is time to accept that Kwin+Nvidia just sucks? I've always had perf problems as is.
<roberth1990> any tip for a good guide on upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?
<chocolatemousse> Although I do think it is a programming error, restarting kwin after the hangup occurs usually fixes the cpu usage issue
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, don't do it yet
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, wait for the official non-beta to come out if you have to ask that question
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, unless you like hurt
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: I like hurt
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, good luck then, not gonna help though
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: I am not able to boot 13.10 beta1 image to install it cleanly
<roberth1990> the boot process just brings me to busybox
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, I got 20 problems and 13.10 ain't one of them ;)
<roberth1990> well as it is I am not comfortable running 13.04 with tons of backports
<roberth1990> I need a newer kernel version
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, if its all the same to you, I'm going to ignore you, unless you know something about my qt kwin perf problem. :)
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: elaborate
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, basically kwin hangs a lot, especially with graphics intensive applications
<chocolatemousse> Its been known for about year now, kwin+nvidia == really bad
<chocolatemousse> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=90821
<chocolatemousse> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=99090&start=30
<chocolatemousse> Example of it hanging: justareflektor.com
<chocolatemousse> fps crawls to about 3-4fps pretty quickly
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: you run 13.04?
<chocolatemousse> 12.04
<roberth1990> kde version?
<chocolatemousse> LTS user
<chocolatemousse> yup
<chocolatemousse> I'm in #kubuntu after all
<roberth1990> i mean which kde version
<chocolatemousse> oh mm one sec (think its the latest)
<roberth1990> asking if you are running kde her would be very unlogical
<roberth1990> *here
<chocolatemousse> 4.11
<roberth1990> oh hm
<roberth1990> which version of the gfx driver are you using?
<roberth1990> and do you have 4,11,1?
<chocolatemousse> 173.14.28-0ubuntu1
<chocolatemousse> is the nvidia driver
<roberth1990> ouch
<roberth1990> I suspect your old nvidia driver version that may be the issue
<chocolatemousse> 4.11.0
<chocolatemousse> hmm maybe
<roberth1990> Ive had my fair share of issues with nvidia gfx untill I got the latest version
<roberth1990> update to 4.11.1
<chocolatemousse> there are a couple newer versions installed, not sure why older ones would have installed themselves
<roberth1990> there are a lot of bug fixes for kwin there
<roberth1990> well make you sure you run latest version of nvidia-gfx and kde
<roberth1990> update, reboot, and report
<chocolatemousse> I"m sorry installed in the repos, not actually installed in my machine, I meant
<roberth1990> then install the newest version if your card supports it
<chocolatemousse> Eeks, why on earth is my driver so old >_< 319.49 is the latest version for me, no wonder it sucks so badly. Just rather odd because I thought I installed that. Thanks for some common sense roberth1990 :)
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: because you use lts?
<roberth1990> which gfx do you have exactly?
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, relatively old, but the 9M series
<chocolatemousse> if you meant the card
<roberth1990> ouch
<chocolatemousse> Hey it works ok
<roberth1990> thats why you have such an old driver version
<chocolatemousse> But it works better in Windows where the real driver is installed ;)
<roberth1990> newer versions doesnt support your card
<chocolatemousse> Nvidia's site knows the correct version
<chocolatemousse> well at least their dropdown boxes on their site say it does
<roberth1990> you use a legacy version of the driver
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, yes, but its still 200 versions out of date
<roberth1990> and the new wont work with your card
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, we'll see about that
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: well see if there is any newer is versions that also supports your card
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, that's what I"m saying, the new version does support my card
<chocolatemousse> According to Nvidia's website
<roberth1990> nvidia has the current one, and multiple legacy ones
<chocolatemousse> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<roberth1990> yes
<chocolatemousse> Geforce 9m, linux 64 bit
<roberth1990> so your old hardware is porbably the problem
<chocolatemousse> run the search, 319.49
<chocolatemousse> And actually I lied I have 304 installed, so not as old as I though
<chocolatemousse> but still out of date
<roberth1990> so what do you have installed then?
<chocolatemousse> 173 modaliases is installed
<chocolatemousse> whatever that is
<chocolatemousse> Anyhow 12.04 has nothing to do with the graphics card, unless they build linux against the nvidia drivers (I doubt it)
<roberth1990> according to nvidia.com
<roberth1990> 319.49 should work with your card
<roberth1990> install the new one, it will remove the old one
<chocolatemousse> :P I know, just downloaded it, installing as we speak
<roberth1990> you are using apt?
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: ?
<chocolatemousse> yes
<chocolatemousse> drivers haven't shown up in the updates though
<chocolatemousse> Ubuntu is a bit slow at things sometiems
<chocolatemousse> Too busy makingphones I imagine
<chocolatemousse> Anyhow gotta bounce, need to close X to install these
<roberth1990> thats because they are named something different probably
<chocolatemousse> later
<chocolatemousse> roberth1990, no, nothing named anything is in my updates :P
<chocolatemousse> except libreoffice, which is definitely not nvidia
<roberth1990> chocolatemousse: then
<roberth1990> just install the newest one, it will uninstall the old one and reboot
<chocolatemousse> like I said, gotta bounce, good luck with your 13.10
<roberth1990> okay, you too
<kenami> .tra es en una relajante taza de café con leche en la plaza mayor
<kenami> .tra
<rohan> hi .. does anyone know how to enable hybrid suspend (suspend2both) on kubuntu 13.04? 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nick87720z> hi people. Did anyone get rekonq or konqueror+webkit using custom css style? I tried one saved from userstyles, but it doesn't work. For now i could get it for qupzilla using greasemonkey.
<AciD`> is 4.11.1 coming to kubuntu (even via ppa) ?
<lordievader> AciD`: Eventually it will come, got it running here ;)
<lordievader> Still in testing phase I believe.
<AciD`> ok :)
<AciD`> I'm eager to get all those nasty bugs solved :)
<lordievader> Are you on Raring?
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<Moscherkobold> after an update to 13.04 i get a small window in the top left corner of my screen which tells me "Could not start D-Bus, Can you all qdbus?"
<Moscherkobold> the remaining screen is black, and this appears after i log in
<Moscherkobold> if I click "OK" the log in screen appears again
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ssanchozz> fff
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> Congrats for the daily of kubuntu.
<cortexA9> testing it right now
<cortexA9> very good.
<cortexA9> oh i had only a problem with the network manager
<cortexA9> i do manually make a new connection
<cortexA9> becausse it doesnt work
<FloodBotK1> cortexA9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cortexA9> clicked on my connection
<lorenzolopezcr> HEllo
<lordievader> Hey lorenzolopezcr 
<lorenzolopezcr> I have some problems with running the driver update on kubuntu 12.10
<lorenzolopezcr> err 13.10
<cortexA9> oh
<cortexA9> what driver
<lorenzolopezcr> I click on it and nothing happens. I see the icon on the tasbar and then it just closes :*(
<lorenzolopezcr> I think its just the nvidia one that I need.  I wanted to not risk breaking anything so I thought I would ask here
<lordievader> lorenzolopezcr: Is that the jockey you are talking about?
<lorenzolopezcr> I don't know it just says "additional Drivers"
<lorenzolopezcr> I have always clicked on that. I had 13.04 running before but had o uninstall it cause I needed adobe apps
<lordievader> lorenzolopezcr: Yes that is the jockey. In there if you say activate it doesn't do anything?
<lorenzolopezcr> I decided to check out the beta 
<lorenzolopezcr> Correct.
<lorenzolopezcr> I  see the title in the taskbar, then it just closes
<lordievader> lorenzolopezcr: Tried it myself just now, get the same behaviour. You could try the text-based version. Do you have experience with the terminal?
<lorenzolopezcr> Not all that much
<lorenzolopezcr> but
<lorenzolopezcr> I am very good at following directions. 
<lordievader> lorenzolopezcr: Hmm seems that the text based version has the same problem :(
<lordievader> lorenzolopezcr: Do you know what video card you have?
<lorenzolopezcr> nvidia geforce 6200
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I tried to upgrade to the latest KDE and now I get this before KDE fails to start: Could not start D-Bus. Can you Call qdbus? 
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  interesting. THe qdbus command was just not installed.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I apt-got installed qdbus
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  will be back later
<a635247> sziasztok
<a635247> azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hogyan lehet a monitoromat felismeretetni a kubuntuval: Most vettem és az előzőnél telepítés után kiírta, hogy milyen tipusú monitor!
<a635247> Ez sokkal újabb, mint az előző, de még is csak annyit ír ki, hogy VGA1! 
<a635247> Hi, I want to ask how to get my monitor to be recognized by Kubuntu: Just bought and prints the previous one, after installation, the type of monitor!
<a635247> This is much higher than the previous one, but I can only put out so much that VGA1!
<a635247> thx
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  that fixed it.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  and I've seen others with this problem with Kubuntu 13.04.
<EvilRoey> where apparently they lack qdbus as well
<a635247> i don't understand
<Streward> hey guys
<Streward> somebody knows why?
<agile_> Hi
<Streward> usr/bin/x (seems to be my graphic) is 70% cpu usage?
<agile_> I just installed kde on my ubuntu machine and now I am not able to connect to the internet.
<agile_> please help me
<Graf_Westerholt> agile_, you need an internet provider to access the Internet.
<agile_> Graf_Westerholt, How to get it?
<agile_> sorry I serched on the google but it didnt gave me a proper solution, and I am new to both ubuntu and kubuntu
<agile_> *searched
<Graf_Westerholt> agile_, you go to a shop of an internet provider and do a contract.
<Pici> They're clearly on the internet right now.
<agile_> but I am able to connect to internet when i try it from ubuntu but when I shift to kubuntu its not allowing me to access internet
<Moscherkobold> agile_: how do you connect to your homenetwork? LAN? WLAN?
<agile_> LAN
<agile_> just a min
<Moscherkobold> agile_: is connection established correctly? you should see this in boddom right corner of your screen
<Moscherkobold> network control modul
<agile_> ok let me check
<Authority> I've noticed that with the most recent versions of KDE (at least 4.11 and 4.11.1, maybe 4.10), the window placement algorithm and "snap to" functions ignore the window decorations and put the window (rather than the window frame) on the edge of the screen
<Authority> Ah, a change in snapping behavior for 4.11: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323504
<ubottu> KDE bug 323504 in general "Windows should not snap to inner screen borders" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cortexA9> morning BluesKaj
<cortexA9> can you confirm if there is a bug in the network manager of kde 4.11.1 ?
<cortexA9> i couldn't connect to my network.
<cortexA9> i need to add manually the connection
<cortexA9> *needed
<cortexA9> i mean in the daily..
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hai
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  another issue I seem to have, at least this time, is that locking the screen puts my computer into a state where I can see the mouse pointer moving around, but the screen is all black
<EvilRoey> and I do not see any dialog box for where I can put in a password.
<petete> cortexA9: I just click on the disable networks button and then reenable it again to fix it
<cortexA9> ok thanks petete
<petete> but it's annoying that it breaks from time to time
<petete> np
<GSport> maybe one day ubuntu will come close to pclinuxOS
<smartboyhw> petete, good news for you: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/10/kde-connect-kubuntu
<petete> i just compiled it but the notifications doesn't work :(
<GSport> prism
<petete> i'm using cyanogen based on android 4.2, but it says it's not supported
<petete> hmm, you have to patch solid to make the battery work
<petete> too much work for me, haha
<The_Jag> Hi, I have a problem creating a xib file
<The_Jag> how do I set file's owner and view controller outlets?
<The_Jag> the error I get is: A view can only be associated with at most one view controller at a time! View <UIView: 0xa1b56f0; frame = (0 0; 768 1024); autoresize = W+H; layer = <CALayer: 0xa1b5550>> is associated with <DeltaViewController: 0xa1b55b0>. Clear this association before associating this view with <DeltaViewController: 0xa1b4090>.
<The_Jag> I'm at a loss
<The_Jag> oooops wrong room
<murali>  plz help. how to mount my galaxy nexus mobile in ubuntu
<rberg> ugg mtp is a huge mess..  I have had the best luck with go-mtpfs 
<draha> ciao
<draha> !list
<ubottu> draha: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | draha
<ubottu> draha: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<deximat> Anyone using kubuntu with Thinkpad T430S? 
<shrinivasan> deximat: i use with t410
<deximat> got problems with dok? 
<deximat> dock
<shrinivasan> deximat: what is dock?
<shrinivasan> usb docking station for monitor?
<deximat> docking station yeah, not really just usb... monitors and everything else 
<deximat> I have problems with monitors.
<shrinivasan> hmmm
<shrinivasan> what problem you have?
<deximat> without dock ok, when turned on and I put it on dock it works ok, both monitors, but when I reboot (still on dock) none of monitors work. 
<deximat> I have to hard reboot 
<shrinivasan> deximat: weired issued
<shrinivasan> display driver issue
<shrinivasan> i dont know any clue on this
<deximat> oki doi 
<deximat> doki*
<EvilRoey> weird issue*
<keithzg> Man, I miss it when Konqueror was under active development. There are options in it that I can't find in literally any othe browser.
<lordievader> keithzg: Become the lead-dev :)
<keithzg> lordievader: Hah! I don't even know C++, pathetically.
<lordievader> Starts with good ambition :)
<johnflux> Hi.  I'm hitting a circular deadlock, but I'm new to kernel programming.  Anyone want to confirm it with me? :-)
<valorie> johnflux: you might try #ubuntu-kernel where the experts live
<johnflux> valorie: thanks
<valorie> good luck!
<valorie> always great to see people working on the kernel itself
#kubuntu 2013-09-11
<a10wn> I wonder if anyone is actually chatting.
<bjrohan> Anyone here use Cairo-Dock in 13.04 successfully? I just intalled and it is not as I would expect
<bjrohan> How do I change a programs start-up option in Kubuntu? Add -i -l etc
<cortexA9> hello
<cseviciu> hi :)
<claycorn3> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Genyar> testing
<Genyar> Is anyone here?
<Genyar> I wish to chat with a computer expert who knows Kubuntu 12.04
<Genyar> I want to install Kubuntu 12.04 onto my PC
<Genyar> How do I install Kubuntu 12.04 onto my PC?
<lordievader> Hey Genyar 
<Genyar> Hi 
<Genyar> Who knows how to install Kubuntu 12.04?
<Genyar> Ok, I'll try a different room...
<lordievader> Genyar: Let's see if I can find something for you.
<lordievader> Genyar: Why specifically 12.04 actually?
<Genyar> I want it
<Genyar> It's the latest stable release
<Genyar> and I have it on a CD
<Genyar> I also have the Gnome Partition Editor on a CD now, too
<lordievader> Genyar: It's the latest LTS, latest stable is 13.04. Anyhow watch this video, installing Kubuntu is really easy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pLzPGMNwrs
<Genyar> I already saw that video
<Genyar> But the installation from that video did not work
<lordievader> Did not work in what way?
<Genyar> I have tried installing it about 40 or 50 times, each time I had different problems
<Genyar> Most of the problems were related to the root drive
<Genyar> the one thing that happned the most was when I was preparing partitions
<lordievader> Genyar: If you have no other operating systems on there you can simply use "Guided use entire disk", that option should work.
<Genyar> I don't think that worked
<Genyar> Yeah, I'm certain it didn't work, I tried that about a dozen times
<Genyar> there are no errors on the drive
<Genyar> But when I did "Prepare Partitions", it kept saying, "No root file system defined"
<Genyar> I think there used to be about four partitions, one of which probably had Windows on it
<Genyar> But I used various programs to delete the entire disk and delete and format all the partitions
<Genyar> but none o fthem really worked
<lordievader> Genyar: Have you verified that the disk works?
<Genyar> At one point, I used Windows, which only recognized 120 GB of the 500 GB drive
<Genyar> I ended up installing Windows onto the 120 GB partition
<Genyar> Windows XP
<Genyar> Windows never recognized the rest of the hard drive
<Genyar> But something weird happened recently when I was using Nero Back It Up
<Genyar> Nero Back it up 4
<lordievader> Genyar: Is it an IDE drive?
<Genyar> yes
<Genyar> the system drive disappeared
<Genyar> Windows disappeared
<Genyar> and the full 500 GB suddently came back
<Genyar> so now Windows recognizes the whole 500 GB hard drive
<Genyar> I tried installing 12.04 again, but no luck
<lordievader> Sounds like a jumper that is setup wrong. They sometimes limit the capacity of a drive.
<Genyar> so, now I"m thinking of using a Partition program like fdisk or GParted to wipe the whole drive and create new partitions, so I can install Kubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> But drives doing things like this doesn't sound like a thrustworthy drive, I'd first make sure it is in working condition.
<Genyar> I tested the drive
<Genyar> It looks good, but it has over 2,000 file errors on it
<Genyar> My brother setup this PC as a dual boot system, he's a computer programmer and consultant with like over 20 years of experience
<lordievader> 2000 file errors is not good.
<lordievader> 2000 file errors is very bad.
<Genyar> He told me he used GParted to partition the hard drive
<Genyar> you mean I need a new hard drive?
<Genyar> Damn it man, it was working pretty well when a professor upgraded it to 12.04, but I wanted a clean install
<Genyar> I never should have formatted it
<Genyar> the only thing that wasn't working was the KDE wallet and there were some minor problems with java and Yahoo Messenger
<lordievader> Check the disk, or let your brother check the disk. But yes from the things I hear, this drive is near the end of it's health.
<Genyar> damn
<Genyar> But I found no sector errors
<Genyar> that would explain why Windows disappeared form the system drive
<Genyar> there must be sth wrong with the hard drive
<Genyar> I have another PC with Windows installed on it, and it has a whole bunch of IDE drives with a lot of memory
<Genyar> I was thinking of taking one of those drives and putting it into my Linux PC
<Genyar> Or even better, getting rid of Windows and installing Kubuntu onto that PC, because it has a better video card
<Genyar> But that would require a lot of work
<Genyar> I think it would be easier to just get another IDE drive, and replace the current one, and then install Kubuntu in it
<lordievader> Genyar: What about a sata drive, no worries about jumpers :)
<Genyar> I'm thinking that Kubuntu can handle a shitty drive better than Windows.  I could be that the errors were on the Windows partition, and that's why Kubuntu was working so well, before I fomatted the hard disk
<ikonia> Genyar: control the langauge please.
<Genyar> sorry
<ikonia> Genyar: linux will not deal with a "bad" drive any better/worse than windows
<Genyar> I think the PC is too old to handle a SATA drive, but I don't know
<Genyar> It has an AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+
<ikonia> the processor has nothing to do with the hard disk
<Genyar> The processor speed is 2.0 Ghz
<ikonia> the processor has nothing to do with the hard disk
<Genyar> Well, it has an IDE Bus
<ikonia> that is important to the disk
<Genyar> and it has only 1.41 GiB of RAM
<Genyar> Yeah, so I need an IDE drive
<Genyar> Do those Egg people sell IDE drives?
<ikonia> Genyar: open the website and have a look
<Genyar> newegg.ca?
<ikonia> open google and search for the site you want
<Genyar> this is horrible, I already bought two new hard drives
<Genyar> I can't afford to buy any more hard drives
<ikonia> we can't help that 
<Genyar> I will have to take them out of my Fangorn PC
<Genyar> Do they still make IDE drives?
<ikonia> Genyar: no
<Genyar> when did they stop making them?
<Genyar> But I"m guessing if I buy an IDE drive online, then it will be new and unused, right?
<Genyar> Well, if the hard drive is toast, repartitioning it with Gparted is not going to hurt anything, even if it doesn't work
<Genyar> Right?
<Genyar> I might as well try it, and see what happens
<Genyar> If it doesn't work, at least I tried, and I can go looking for a new IDE drive
<Genyar> But once I get a new hard drive, if I use the Kubuntu 12.04 installation CD, will Kubuntu automatically create its own partitions, or do I need to partition the hard drive myself, before I install Kubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> Genyar: kubuntu's installer has the option to partition for you, or allow you to do it manually
<lordievader> Genyar: If you use the option Guided use entire disk it makes it's own.
<Genyar> How many partitions would it create automatically, and how big would they be?
<lordievader> Genyar: It creates two, one root (/) and one swap.
<Genyar> I"m thinking I should format the current fracked up drive with GParted, then try installing 12.04, even though it probably won't work, for two reasons...
<Genyar> 1. To see what happens
<Genyar> 2. To practice before the real install with my new drive
<Genyar> the practice would expose me to how the partitioning works
<Genyar> I don't know how to get to the option called "Guided"
<Genyar> But "Use the entire disk" is somewhat familar to me, but I"m not sure how to get there during the installation process
<Genyar> Goodbye
<memphisto> Hi 
<memphisto> need help with Kubuntu setting up system wide proxy
<memphisto> it seems its not working in KDE system settigns
<RamchandraApte> memphisto: I've setup a proxy, just select manual proxy config, then enter the addresses
<RamchandraApte> [specifically tor, not for anonymity/security, but for accessing a website which is for some reason not accessible from my computer]
<memphisto> @RamchandraApte: i want to do it from system settings. and im wondering why isn't working.
<memphisto> dont' want to do it via cli everytime
<RamchandraApte> go to proxy settings
<memphisto> it should recongine it by it self
<RamchandraApte> it's simple, go to system settings -> proxy settings -> manual
<RamchandraApte> (alt f2 and type proxy)
<memphisto> i know how to get to it, problem is its not working
<memphisto> it doesnt setup 
<RamchandraApte> which proxy server are you using?
<memphisto> i'm kde 4.8.5
<memphisto> i'm in corporate network
<memphisto> which uses some proxy
<memphisto> when i'm in ubuntu - unity i can setup via gui
<memphisto> when i'm in kde it refuses to do so
<RamchandraApte> is it VPN?
<memphisto> it probably uses L3VPN
<RamchandraApte> oh, then I was giving you wrong instructions
<RamchandraApte> go to network management -> hold the add button and go to the VPN option
<RamchandraApte> *network settings in system settings
<RamchandraApte> in that, go to the VPN tab and press add
<RamchandraApte> memphisto: ☝
<memphisto> and i can chose from some list
<memphisto> but don't know what to choose
<RamchandraApte> is there any config file?
<RamchandraApte> what's the extension of the config file for VPN, if any is being provided by your company?
<memphisto> nothing special , it looks like regular proxy
<memphisto> now i can't tell you the lines itself
<memphisto> but its http://proxyserver:8080
<memphisto> and it works if you use it in CLI
<memphisto> or in Unity - gnome
<memphisto> why its not working in KDE i don't know
<RamchandraApte> if it's proxyserver:8080, then go to proxy settings in system settings, then select "use manually specified proxy config"
<memphisto> easy as it seems; in KDE that's not working
<RamchandraApte> and then type proxyserver in the address and 8080 in the port [like that]
<RamchandraApte> what is your proxy config?
<RamchandraApte> you have selected manual config and set the addresses right?
<memphisto> yes
<RamchandraApte> hmm.. kde doesn't use the proxy settings or pages don't load at all?
<RamchandraApte> if it's a VPN, go to network manager and go to the vpn tab
<memphisto> it seems that kde isn't using
<memphisto> no, but our line to outside world is through MPLS
<RamchandraApte> what did you do in ubuntu to make it work?
<memphisto> just put it like manual setting like proxy_server:port
<memphisto> and it works
<memphisto> apt works
<memphisto> and i can go on net
<memphisto> in KDE these doesn't seem to be working
<memphisto> thanks for helping; have to go now work :) will  come back later
<mysticalzero> You guys know how plasma displays notification popups right? Recently, I'm no longer getting this. Instead, the ubuntu-styled notification osd is displayed whenever I got a new mail for instance. I'm trying hard to diagnose this problem. I wanted the kde-styled notifications back. Anyone got any suggestions on what went wrong?
<mysticalzero> I should have mentioned that the kdialog command isn't displaying any notifications at all.
<amitej> #rails
<soee> what would be the best app to create presentation and than export it to PDF for example ?
<Riddell> soee: calligra present, libreoffice, google docs presentation or latex
<soee> Riddell, thank you
<RamchandraApte> personally I like google drive because it's simple, but you may want to do complicated things
<RamchandraApte> mysticalzero: hmm.. I had that problem once
<RamchandraApte> [previous install, where I had both kde and unity]
<jussi> soee: there are some nice latex presentation templates about. 
<soee> jussi, will check that to, thanks
<jussi> soee: Lyx is a nice tool for latex manipulation ;)
<ElTimo> I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu on an EFI system. I keep getting an error along the lines of 'grub-efi failed to install to /target.' I had gotten regular Ubuntu working, but tried arch and screwed everything up.
<kemm> hello
<kemm> what's the difference between the two proprietary AMD drivers?
<kemm> There is no difference in their descriptions
<Taggnostr> hello
<kemm> lordievader: are you here?
<Taggnostr> some of the applications started using a different language instead of using English
<Taggnostr> from the "locale" settings everything looks fine, and the use of different languages seem inconsistent
<Taggnostr> for example konsole or dolphin have english menus, but gimp doesn't, and if I use Mercurial from konsole it's in a different language
<Taggnostr> how can I fix this?
<Taggnostr> in "settings -> country/region & language -> languages" I have 3 preferred languages, with English at the top
<Taggnostr> I tried to move them around and restart but that didn't help
<Taggnostr> I'll try to restart again
<Taggnostr> now gimp it's in yet another language, and everything else seems in english (including mercurial)
<Taggnostr> apparently when I added more languages under "preferred languages" things got messed up, and now that I removed everything is ok and it also kept the dictionaries so I can use the spell check for other languages too
<set_> Hi I installed Kubuntu 13.10  and i install bumblebe and i need to now how many fps i have. I was try glxspheres but command not found
<set_> How i can install glxspheres?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ignacio__> salut a touds
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<BluesKaj> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> what does it mean when I press right-click to bring up a context menu, and I get just a dark panel
<EvilRoey> or when I launch a Konsole, and all I get is a dark panel
<EvilRoey> or when I hit alt-` to bring up yakuake, and I don't see any panel at all
<EvilRoey> ?
<EvilRoey> how can I figure out if this is bad RAM
<EvilRoey> morning BluesKaj 
<genii> Sounds more like a refresh issue with your graphics driver
<veryhappy> hi guys, since today flash in youtube doesn't work for me anymore, i've already tried dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer but nothing. any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> vey which browser
<BluesKaj> veryhappy,^
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer 
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  <EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> <EvilRoey> what does it mean when I press right-click to bring up a context menu, and I get just a dark panel
<EvilRoey> <EvilRoey> or when I launch a Konsole, and all I get is a dark panel
<EvilRoey> <-- GSport has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<EvilRoey> <EvilRoey> or when I hit alt-` to bring up yakuake, and I don't see any panel at all
<EvilRoey> <EvilRoey> ?
<FloodBotK1> EvilRoey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilRoey> bah
<BluesKaj> use f12 for yakuake
<veryhappy> BluesKaj: dumb suggestions will be ignored
<genii> EvilRoey: Might help to know video card and the driver you're using for it
<EvilRoey> don't laugh
<EvilRoey> nvidia 8800
<EvilRoey> genii:  using the latest nvidia driver from kubuntu Raring
<EvilRoey> commercial driver
<EvilRoey> genii:  ^
<EvilRoey> <BluesKaj> use f12 for yakuake  <-- Yeah so I've re-mapped it to alt-` because it's such an easy combination
<BluesKaj> veryhappy, then have fun , if you won't tell us which browser 
<BluesKaj> F12 works well
<genii> EvilRoey: If you turn off screen effects with alt-shift-f12   does it still do it?
<veryhappy> BluesKaj: i can tell you which browser but it's rather about your dumb suggestion apt-get install flashplugin-installer, because i already have it, in the future read twice. i gotta go now, i'll come back later. have fun
<EvilRoey> genii:  oh hey! 
<EvilRoey> genii:  I disabled Screen Effects with alt-shrit-f12 
<EvilRoey> genii:  and now I see menus!
<BluesKaj> good riddance
<EvilRoey> yeah I was concerned it was bad 12GB of ram
<EvilRoey> er
<genii> EvilRoey: Looks like an issue with the nvidia compositing then
<EvilRoey> 24GB
<EvilRoey> genii:  it's fine for a day
<EvilRoey> and then starts getting artifact-y.
<EvilRoey> so now I'm thinking that it must have been some memory leak in the driver
<EvilRoey> *must be
<EvilRoey> rather
<EvilRoey> genii:  how do I get Desktop Effects back?  Re-start Plasma?
<EvilRoey> FlameReaper:  your nick sounds like a skeleton with a burning dick
<ShenShadow> is there a way ti utilize the "Windows"-Key (super) to bring up the kde-startmenu ?
<EvilRoey> yeah you can assign it a shortcut key
<ShenShadow> but it wont take just one key :O so i would have to press "Meta + []" ? is there another way ?
<genii> EvilRoey: The same key combo toggles it on or off. Apologies on lag, trying to eat lunch.....
<EvilRoey> genii:  I tried re-start it but nothing happens
<ss_haze> someone tell the guys who make updates for kubuntu-backports, to not overwrite lightdm.conf with kdm-greeter
<EvilRoey> genii, BluesKaj: can I issue killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop to re-initialize the Desktop Effects?
<EvilRoey> genii, BluesKaj: will that terminate my KDE session?
<EvilRoey> I recall being able to do that before
<ss_haze> it's anoying + makes the user (me), delete lightdm-kdm-greeter, and cause errors on startup, that for normal user would mean dead end
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, dunno 
<BluesKaj> killall is a drastic command , so most likely ir will
<EvilRoey> k
<EvilRoey> well the question becomes, what does plasma-desktop spawn such that killing -9 plasma-desktop will end up killing those clients as well
<ss_haze> btw kde crashes when you try to download new widget
<ss_haze> 4.11
<genii> EvilRoey: I'm pretty sure you don't need to restart plasma. We currently know: A) your menus are  blank with standard screen effects enabled ( so if you reboot or restart plasma or re-enable effects by either alt-shift-f12or through system settings it will revert back to that behaviour)  B) if you disable effects the menus work.       So... the idea would be then to find what part of the nvidia compositing is failing.
<EvilRoey> genii:  ok
<genii> ( and then probably either make appropriate xorg.conf entries to fix it that way, or revert to an earlier driver where the compositing DOES work)
<EvilRoey> how do I dig deeper into that then?
<BluesKaj> no idea , i don't muck about with desktop shortcuts on the KB
<genii> EvilRoey: Perhaps pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ... also if there exists in your home directory a file called .xsession-errors    to pastebin that as well
<genii> AFK a bit, more food to finish eating before lunch ends
<EvilRoey> ok, thanks genii 
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj, genii:  Also it appears that the Flash plugin for Firefox has crashed and won't come back, doesn't matter if I exit Fx and restart it
<EvilRoey> works in Chromium-browser though
<genii> EvilRoey: Chromium browser has it's own flash compiled in
<EvilRoey> genii:  right, I recalled that
<genii> EvilRoey: You could do: ps x | grep flash      ...then look for an entry with libflashplayer.so in it, then kill the process by it's pid (the first number in the line from ps )
<EvilRoey> ahaaaa
<EvilRoey> right.
<EvilRoey> genii:  http://pastebin.com/SsQTgTfT
<genii> EvilRoey: So in this case 15253
<EvilRoey> one moment then
<EvilRoey> genii:  ok I tried that, then re-started Firefox, yet I still see this error (Even though I do not have Flash running as a background process)
<genii> EvilRoey: The error of blank menus , or the error of flash crashed in firefox?
<EvilRoey> genii:  I assume they are related, but I meant specifically for the Firefox one
<lordievader> Good evening.
<moparisthebest> KDE saves my display configuration somehow so if I adjust xorg.conf differently, KDM shows up correctly following xorg.conf, but when I log in KDE applies other settings ignoring xorg.conf
<moparisthebest> how can I stop KDE from messing with my display settings all together?
<moparisthebest> (I know it's KDE doing it, because if I `mv .kde .kde-outoftheway` and log back in, my display settings aren't changed and it follows whats in xorg.conf
<genii> moparisthebest: It's possible you are restoring a session in which the resolution was something different
<moparisthebest> that sounds right, I do like it keeping a record of what I had open and such, but i'd prefer it not mess with my resolution, any way to avoid that?
<moparisthebest> if its all or nothing i'd rather never resume a session then
<genii> moparisthebest: Maybe set it how you like , including correct resolution and whatever apps open you prefer, then manually save session
<moparisthebest> that's the problem, it's a laptop, i have a dock at home and one at work, and sometimes i use it without a dock
<moparisthebest> thats 3 different monitor setups, and so without moving .kde out of the way and losing EVERYTHING, my screen is blank after i log in
<moparisthebest> how do KDE sessions work? can I have multiple of them that I can choose from on login or something?
<yofel> moparisthebest: what kubuntu version? Since 13.04 we use kscreen which saves the session dependent on attached monitors
<yofel> somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen/
<moparisthebest> oh, that sounds nice, I was going to script it if I could stop KDE from managing it for me without my consent
<moparisthebest> unfortunatly i'm still on 12.04 LTS
<moparisthebest> i need it to be super-stable :/
<yofel> moparisthebest: hm, the older application is krandr which has ~/.kde/share/config/krandrrc
<yofel> and some startup stuff in /usr/bin/startkde
<roberth1990> anyone user here who have a mpv deb package wih statically linked ffmpeg and libass? compiled on 13.04?
<moparisthebest> $ cat .kde/share/config/krandrrc 
<moparisthebest> [Display]
<moparisthebest> ApplyOnStartup=true
<moparisthebest> hmm, looks like a good candidate to change to 'false', thanks for the pointer yofel
<bjrohan> Firefox is giving me issues with some websites. I am not sure why. ReKonq, Chromium are fine. Here is a shot of a Google results page: http://snag.gy/6E2VZ.jpg
<bjrohan> Would appear to be a font issue but not sure what
<x05h> Anyone know of a way to force KDE's display settings to not extend the desktop but to mirror or clone? It seems like each TV I connect my KDE box up to by default extends rather than mirrors :(
<DarthFrog> x05h:  That should be configurable in SystemSettings.
<roberth1990> anyone else here getting just into busybox when trying to boot 13.10 beta 1 install media in uefi?
<x05h> DarthFrog: Yeah, but it's like it sets up a profile for each TV, so every new TV I connect it to I have to go in and configure it.
<DarthFrog> x05h:  Perhaps put it in as a feature request to the KDE boys?
<x05h> DarthFrog: Thanks for your help
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094134/ what's the problem?
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094162/ and this. I to do configuration raid
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094174/
<drox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094182/
<TsarObomba> libtaskmanager4abi4 : Depends: libprocesscore4abi1 (= 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1) but 4:4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<TsarObomba> Any way to fix?
<TsarObomba> I realize I am using the kubuntu ppas, but i would think having a very minor version newer wouldnt pose an issue
<TsarObomba> its for a plasma widget
<TsarObomba> Im trying to use a wildcard * to install all plasma widgets
<TsarObomba> I do have a couple kde bits from 13.10 but those arent the problkem and that was for something else
<genii> TsarObomba: Find the libtaskmanager4abi4 deb file in the /var/cahe/apt/archives directory, then do dpkg -i --force-depends      on it
<genii> With sudo, of course.
<yofel> that plasma widget needs to be rebuilt against the new libtaskmanager, what's the package name?
<TsarObomba> genii: k
<genii> TsarObomba: Also perhaps let yofel know what the widget name it's trying to install at the time is as well
<TsarObomba> shouldnt matter, same pkg of pastebinoit
<TsarObomba> woops
<TsarObomba> wrong channel
<TsarObomba> dang genii quit
<TsarObomba> yofel: you want it
<TsarObomba> plasma-widgets-smooth-tasks
<yofel> ah ok, that one.
<TsarObomba> I forced installed the libtaskmanager thingy
<TsarObomba> but i get this now
<TsarObomba> plasma-widget-smooth-tasks : Depends: libtaskmanager4abi4 (>= 4:4.10.90) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> thank, I'll make sure it gets rebuilt
<yofel> *thanks
<TsarObomba> yofel: how soon?
<yofel> will take a few hours
<TsarObomba> do you use a hudson type system for rebuilding?
<TsarObomba> (rebuilds android devices that way)
<TsarObomba> not sure how package managers do it
<TsarObomba> if you showed me how, i could rebuild it now
<TsarObomba> I have a VERY powerful buildbox
<yofel> well, the launchpad archive does work kinda like a CI, you upload a package and it builds and publishes it
<yofel> you don't have access to the PPA though ;)
<TsarObomba> FX8350 8 core, 32GB ddr3, with 5.2TB raid0 and two 256GB ssd's for my building
<TsarObomba> that sucks
<yofel> + launchpad doesn't accept binary uploads
<TsarObomba> right
<TsarObomba> but couldnt i grab the spource
<TsarObomba> and rebuild it myself?
<yofel> sure, like:
<TsarObomba> i have all the normal, build tools
<yofel> apt-get source plasma-widgets-smooth-tasks 
<yofel> apt-get build-dep plasma-widgets-smooth-tasks
<TsarObomba> for building l,ots android stufff, etc
<TsarObomba> ooh, ok
<yofel> cd plasma-widgets-smooth-tasks-*
<TsarObomba> i never used those fancy tools
<yofel> dpkg-buildpackage
<TsarObomba> in all these years
<TsarObomba> ok
<TsarObomba> that will output a pkg?
<yofel> and you'll have a new .deb 
<TsarObomba> yofel: how can i set a -jX?
<TsarObomba> cause im ghonna use the buildbox
<yofel> dpkg-buildpackage -jX
<TsarObomba> thx
<yofel> you should run that on the system that has the PPA enabled, otherwise you'll need a chroot
<TsarObomba> ummmm
<TsarObomba> i can enable it on both
<TsarObomba> they both are kubuntu
<TsarObomba> and both could use it
<TsarObomba> yofel: you know what someone needs to do
<TsarObomba> overhaulk how ppas and launchpad work with apt-get update
<TsarObomba> I download over 90MB of crap from apt-get update and tons of hits to launchpad, cause of all my ppas
<TsarObomba> ppas should be all in one hit somehow to launchpad
<TsarObomba> get it?
<yofel> that would be a bit of a problem really. If you put all packages into the same list, you can't have different set of packages with different dependencies
<yofel> the launchpad archives are so small that apt doesn't cause much traffic really
<TsarObomba> eh, i guess
<TsarObomba> it jiust takes awhile to update local repo list
<TsarObomba> i could envision a better setup
<TsarObomba> one where the launchpad server handles it
<TsarObomba> and gives you the updates in one hit
<TsarObomba> yofel: any chance you have ran any 3.10 kernels?
<TsarObomba> ive noticed a problem with them (two different makes, zen kernel and -pf) on two different machines and one machine two different distros
<yofel> what do you mean with one hit? launchpad can't really know which archives you have enabled, and generating the list on the fly would be slower than just downloading several few kb lists
 * yofel only has a 3.11 kernel running on the devel release
<TsarObomba> so it doesnt have to hit launchpad looking for an update 20 times
<TsarObomba> oim talking 3.10
<TsarObomba> not 3.11 yet
<yofel> nope, not anymore
<TsarObomba> did you ever get false boots?
<TsarObomba> like it hangs on boot?
<TsarObomba> its happening on both machines, different patchsets, 3 different distros
<TsarObomba> kubuntu, kubuntu, and arch
<yofel> no, not really, 3.10 worked rather well here, but I was using standard -generic
<TsarObomba> very odd
<TsarObomba> hmm
<TsarObomba> wonder how i could diagnose, not that i care i never reboot
<dougiel> oops
<TsarObomba> man im really like caligra
<TsarObomba> i will use it over libreoffice for everything almost
<TsarObomba> unless i come across MS formatteed crap it wont handle
<TsarObomba> til then, caligra all day
<TsarObomba> yofel: hehe, my buildbox update repos quick, 105Mbps
<TsarObomba> openssh is on what, v6 or 7?
<TsarObomba> im looking at integrating something they added in v4 to try and speed up my sessions to my buildbox cause somewthimes i get latency delays
<yofel> 6.1 in 13.04, 6.2 in dev
<TsarObomba> k
<TsarObomba> dev  you mean 13.10?
<yofel> yep
<TsarObomba> k
<TsarObomba> that should be a nice mess of bugs for ubuntu
<TsarObomba> when it hits
<TsarObomba> heh
<TsarObomba> i tend to stay out of that channel during releases
<TsarObomba> yofel: Verification finished successfully. file=/var/cache/apt/archives/apt-fast/libkworkspace4abi2_4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2_amd64.deb
<TsarObomba> would that mean your build finished?
<TsarObomba> i thought it was abi4...
<TsarObomba> i use apt-fast, hence the weirdness of the paste
<yofel> wrong package, not libkworkspace but libtaskmanager, let me check my build is doing
<yofel> stuck in the queue
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+sourcepub/3480446/+listing-archive-extra
#kubuntu 2013-09-12
<Ademos> Kubuntu 13.04: After upgrading to KDE 4.11.1 (from the Kubuntu Backports PPA) k3b is unable to detect my second DVD burner. Before the update, k3b detected both of my DVD burners. ==== When I insert a disc, I can browse the disc with Dolphin and I can see both of my burners when I type this command "dmesg | grep -A8 CD-ROM" === But k3b cannot see my second burner, only the first one.
<Ademos> I tried changing some fstab settings to manually mount my DVD burners, but my changes had no effect.
<Ademos> I'll try the Kubuntu forums instead. Bye for now.
<rohan> can i change the backend used by KDE powerdevil? i believe it uses pm-utils by default .. problem with pm-utils is that it's unmaintained, and doesn't support kernel 3.6+ inbuilt hybrid-sleep 
<TsarObomba> how can i control exactly what starts during a logon session
<TsarObomba> rather than saving the session
<valorie> TsarObomba: have you looked in the systemsettings?
<TsarObomba> yes
<valorie> system administration > startup and shutdown part
<TsarObomba> but i want a specific set of apps
<valorie> perhaps you want activities then?
<TsarObomba> like kvirc, chromel, kde im contacts, ancd that is it
<TsarObomba> how so?
<TsarObomba> it says you can manually save a asession
<valorie> sure
<TsarObomba> excuse me a bit, im drunk and helping a legally bliunds guy with dyual monitors with  nviudia
<valorie> but if you want a custom selection 'just sometimes' use an activity
<valorie> heh
<TsarObomba> not sometimes
<TsarObomba> all the time
<valorie> well then, just set it up in systemsettings, which is the simplest way
<TsarObomba> valorie: sorry my znc gost needed a reboot
<valorie> k, just said:
<valorie> well then, just set it up in systemsettings, which is the simplest way
<valorie> and tell it not to save sessions by default
<valorie> then you can just save when you want to
<TsarObomba> right
<TsarObomba> but i dfo want A session containing certain apps
<TsarObomba> and thefre seems to be a way
<chapinj> i have a laptop with an ait/amd video card, I installed ubuntu just fine, but when I went to software-properties-gtk, it tells me there are no proprietary drivers available. goolging showed me that I could install fglrx manually, so i did -- but that says I dont have any adapters it supports, even though lspci recognizes the device. A little more poking around, and it appears that ati may have moved my card to a 'legacy' support mode -- 
<chapinj> how do I install the legacy drivers?
<valorie> chapinj: you should probably use jockey for that stuff
<valorie> however - are you using Gnome, Unity, or Kubuntu?
<valorie> you are in #kubuntu
<chapinj> kde
<chapinj> ubuntu/kde
<chapinj> jockey -- command not found
<valorie> so why were you looking in -gtk?
<chapinj> because software-properties-kde segfaults and the workaround on the bug report was to use the -gtk one
<valorie> huh
<valorie> ok, the package is called jockey-kde
<valorie> not sure if it's installed by default any more
<chapinj> it was installe, but crashed immediate
<chapinj> ly
<valorie> hmmm
<chapinj> jockey-text just says 'searchign for available drivers' then closes
<chapinj> oh well
<chapinj> back to fedora I go. I'll just use windows to run steam since ubuntu doesnt want to cooperate
<TsarObomba> he has a way old ati card thats why
<TsarObomba> like a Xporess2000m chipset IGPO
<rohan> is there a keyboard shortcut for ksysguard? 
<rohan> a global one 
<valorie> control+escape
<rohan> ah, thanks, valorie
<rohan> although that doesn't have the system info tabs 
<valorie> hmmm, they are labeled a bit differently
<valorie> system monitor, and system activity
<valorie> dunno what the diff is
<lordievader> rohan: You can allways create it if you find it missing, System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<rohan> lordievader: indeed, i was just making sure i didn't miss something 
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, I am thinking of buying an SSD. Is there something I should consider before, if I want to run Kubuntu on this drive?
<hateball> Moscherkobold: Not really. May want to look into enabling TRIM on it asap tho
<hateball> Moscherkobold: There are various opinions on putting swap on SSD, but if you have a lot of RAM then you shouldnt even need swap so...
<Moscherkobold> hateball: thank you, but in general every SSD (manufacturer) will work
<Moscherkobold> I have 8gb ram
<hateball> Moscherkobold: As always, I suggest googling "SSD model + Linux" before just to make sure there's no weirdness going on
<hateball> But in general you should be just fine
<Moscherkobold> hateball: :) ok maybe a good idea
<ikonia> window 14
<ikonia> oops
<izanagi> hello
<izanagi> OpenGL GLX is not using direct rendering and desktop effects sre turn off
<izanagi> how i can fix that?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee_> test
<monkeyjuice> soee_:  i c u
<soee_> monkeyjuice: nice :)
<iambellosani> hi everyall
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<sora_> hello :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<lordievader> Hey sora_ 
<yossarianuk> I wish Kubuntu would break with Ubuntu's policy of keeping out of date/known broken buggy nvidia drivers instead of using the latest...
<yossarianuk> would save me hassle of building my own..
<genii> There's also always xorg-edgers ppa
<yossarianuk> that repo has broken machines in the past...
<yossarianuk> it upgrades xorg and others also
<yossarianuk> (or has done in the past)
<yossarianuk> I hope with the Ubuntu move to Mir that Kubuntu will alter this policy
<yossarianuk> its silly shipping a driver with known (and fixed in later versions) issues in the name of 'stability'
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Don't count on it.
<ghostcube__> hi folks. kubuntu 13.04 crashing printer-applet cause its the python one. kde mentioned that there should be an c++ one instead of the python one
<ghostcube__> how to change the problem
<ghostcube__> just uninstall printer-applet? and what package is the new one?
<yossarianuk> but if the whole move any from xorg to wayland happens thenm ubuntu + kubuntu will have differences anyway....
<lordievader> It's going to be an interesting turn of events for sure ;)
<Num83rGuy> I am having file corruption issues.  Another OS on the same physical drive shows no signs of this.  I often get "file protocol has died unexpectedly" type errors.  Drive scans show "super block in the future" often but, rarely anything more severe.  Kubuntu 13.04
<Num83rGuy> Torrented files often fail hash check. client does not matter. Repeated checks within seconds of each other show different random parts fail each time with nothing else touching the file
<petete> Num83rGuy: it could also be a ram problem
<petete> just change the hd and ram, and see if the problem still persists
<Num83rGuy> Hmmm. I will run a scan but, the other OS shows no signs of any problem.
<Num83rGuy> Same drive same ram
<Num83rGuy> And other drives when used by Kubuntu show corruption as well.
<rberg> any errors or other loudness in dmesg output?
<Num83rGuy> Sometimes I get an IRQ related error on my sound card but, that is verry rare.
<Num83rGuy> *very
<rberg> I have had those before, fixed by passing a option to the modules to force msix instead of acpi interrupts 
<Jilduhn> yop?
<Jilduhn> ya quelqu'un,
<BluesKaj> Jilduhn, ?
<Jilduhn> ?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jilduhn> how sry i'm french --'
<Jilduhn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TsarObomba> ikonia: are you done? there wasnt much to read, a few lines.
<TsarObomba> I mean, I am here, and in #ubuntu-kernel, where you are not. So its not a big rush, but the ban was unjustified in the first plkace as I wasn't berating you in any shape or form mate
<ikonia> TsarObomba: this is not the channel for this - as you know
<ikonia> so please, stop 
<TsarObomba> ikonia: you told me to leave
<TsarObomba> sorry
<TsarObomba> But you told me to leave ops
<ikonia> TsarObomba: yes, and that doesn't mean start up in another support channel
<IdleOne> and he told you he would let you know when he was done
<TsarObomba> Are there any guides offhand on theming kubuntu?
<TsarObomba> Like ones that kubuntu sponsored guides, or official, or whatever
<TsarObomba> Cause I was messing with a touchscreen and plasma active and plasma desktop, and it jacked my theme hardcore
<genii> TsarObomba: Maybe check out http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Theme
<TsarObomba> genii: I was thinking more of just a howto on changing theme elements
<TsarObomba> Not making themes. sorry
<TsarObomba> Ive found a good guide. But nothing like a ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/help artiucle or anything
<TsarObomba> Or even a kde article
<genii> TsarObomba: The same principle they use at the kde techbase article probably still applies. eg: copy the theme which is closest, then edit it in System Settings...Workspace Appearance
<TsarObomba> ok, thanks
<goosie2020> Hello everyone
 * genii slides goosie2020 a large Kubuntu mug of coffee
<ilir_> kioslave sysinfo how install kubuntu 13.10 help me
<genii> goosie2020: You might want to ask your Kubuntu questions in here first next time :)
<genii> ( although it's good to see you got the appropriate help already in #ubuntu )
<goosie2020> true lol
<goosie2020> thats a good idea
<goosie2020> sorry i went radio silent for a minute
<goosie2020> im still trying to figure out how to get that little 4 black sqaure button on my taskbar
<genii> Pager applet
<goosie2020> im not extremely new to linux but i sure wouldnt say im a pro...but what I am new at is configuring the look of my desktop compared to what you can do in windows
<goosie2020> how do i add it?
<genii> goosie2020: On far right of bar you see what looks like a cashew...click there. Then choose Add Widgets... choose Pager
<goosie2020> a cashew?
<genii> goosie2020: That's generally what people tend to call it :) It's at far right of the bar, a semicircle with a squiggle in it.
<genii> If you hover on it it says Panel Tool Box
<goosie2020> it was already there but its not the 4 black squared icon instead its a 1 larger blue square 
<goosie2020> that doesnt do anything
<goosie2020> scratch that
<goosie2020> it does do something
<genii> goosie2020: Large blue square means you have only 1 virtual desktop currently
<goosie2020> it shows the desktop/minimizing everything
<genii> When you have more, it adds more squares to the pager indicating the other virtual desktops you also have
<goosie2020> i do have four confifured
<goosie2020> configured*
<genii> goosie2020: What does it say in System Settings... Workspace Appearance and Behaviour...Workspace Behaviour... Virtual Desktops ? ( on the right pane)
<genii> Work, afk 4-5 minutes
<goosie2020> one sec
<goosie2020> It has 2 sections
<goosie2020> one says Layout
<goosie2020> the one under it says Desktop Names
<goosie2020> I have a total of 4 desktops setup right now
<goosie2020> and thats all  thats listed there
<goosie2020> Did you get that?
<genii> goosie2020: Under the Layout section where it says Number of desktops   ... is where it should say. Apologies on lag, work is pulling me from my computer a lot right now
<genii> Should also have the Different widgets for each desktop  checked off
<goosie2020> I have that checked off
<goosie2020> then i have the # of desktops set to 4
<goosie2020> and the rows set to 2
<goosie2020> and those are all the options i see
<Greylocks_> ok goosie2020 close that and right click on your task bar
<goosie2020> k
<Greylocks_> highlight panel options
<Greylocks_> click add widgets
<goosie2020> ok
<Greylocks_> see the search box to the right?
<goosie2020> yes
<Greylocks_> type "Pager" in there no quotes
<goosie2020> ok
<Greylocks_> then click and drag the pager widget onto your task bar
<goosie2020> CRAP
<Greylocks_> oops?
<goosie2020> i accidently deleted my system tray
<goosie2020> SOB
<Greylocks_> you caan get it back no biggie
<gorgonzola> hello folks! I'm trying to get my X session to include a custom ~/.xmodmap file on startup, but all the documentation on how to do this that I've found mentions KDM config giles, which we no longer use (eg, this: http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/ar01s06.html ). How do I accomplish the same with LightDM? In other words, where is the Xsession file that gets loaded by LightDM?
<goosie2020> @Greylocks pm?
<goosie2020> i think i did it right that time
<Greylocks_> I have to go for a few to meet the school bus but will be back goosie2020 ok?
<goosie2020> ok hopefully i dont screw anything else up
<goosie2020> ill go have a smoke
<genii> gorgonzola: /etc/X11  ... or you can specify another solution with adding: xsessions-dir=/somewhere   in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<gorgonzola> genii but that would be system wide, yes? I woul be happier if the xmodmap were loaded per user on login... but i might be missing the point (years since i last dealt with X conf!)
<genii> gorgonzola: lightdm settings are system wide since it comes up before any users are logged in. If you want an xmodmap per user, put the xsession file in their home dir
<gorgonzola> genii ok, i'll give that a try. thanks!
<goosie2020> by the way does anyone know how i can get my system tray back? I deleted it somehow
<genii> goosie2020: right-click on desktop... Add Panel
<genii> Or is the panel there but one of the widgets got removed? ..sorry, not understanding perhaps
<goosie2020> it created two taskbars now
<goosie2020> one on top
<goosie2020> and one on bottom
<goosie2020> the one on top has the systray
<goosie2020> but its the one on the bottom that i wanted it to go to 
<genii> Ah, so it was the second scenario, just the System Tray widget got accidentally removed. So just right-click on open spot on unwanted panel, choose Panel Options...Remove this panel.   
<goosie2020> i moved it down to the bottom tray now
<goosie2020> but the clock font size is too big
<genii> Can always adjust that after you re-add The System Tray and Pager widgets
<genii> Meh, work needs me again :/
<goosie2020> hold on
<goosie2020> i think i may have fixed it
<TsarObomba> Hi, my time is right (ive had time issues before) but the clock displays in 24hr mode. and i dont see a way to fix
<TsarObomba> Where can i set it to 12hr mode?
<TsarObomba> nvm
<TsarObomba> i see it in country region and language settings module
<TsarObomba> pH rather than HH
<TsarObomba> PH*
<genii> TsarObomba: System Settings...Common Appearance and Behaviour...Locale...Country/Region & Language in left pane... on right, choose tab called Date & Time... set time format to 
<TsarObomba> ya i got it, read above
<genii> PH:MM:SS AMPM     
<TsarObomba> thx though
<TsarObomba> look up :P
<goosie2020> Wow this is really cool. Thanks for all of your help so far guys!
<TsarObomba> genii: do you know if setting it to use time servers works in kubuntu?
<genii> TsarObomba: read above for 12 hour setting :)
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: no problem
<TsarObomba> genii: right, i wrote the setting
<TsarObomba> PH rather than HH
<TsarObomba> I said that before you wrote all that, like 5min before :P
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: we are all here to help eachother out
<TsarObomba> Besides maybe genii, they seem to be an expert ::P
<goosie2020> By the way, say you get your desktop exacty how you want it. You've spent alot of time on it and so on so you dont want to take the chance of losing the config settings. Is there a way to like backup the appearance settings, etc. somehow so if you reinstall the OS or a similar OS you can just restore your desktop and display config settings?
<TsarObomba> backyup your home dir
<TsarObomba> or just the .kde dir in your dir
<TsarObomba> Myself, i use a nice backup tool
<TsarObomba> that does whole system backups and faqst
<goosie2020> whats the name of it and can you explain how and what it backs up?
<TsarObomba> I use bacula
<TsarObomba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: chyeck that out
<genii> TsarObomba: As you can see on http://imagebin.org/270726 how my time settings are, and if you notice my clock in bottom right, it shows correct 12 hour reading
<TsarObomba> it has tons
<TsarObomba> genii: im past it now biuddy, i had solved it way before you told me how. thanks though
<TsarObomba> I am curious if just setting the internet time servers option in the clock settings will work
<TsarObomba> I assume it would install ntp
<TsarObomba> right click clock > date and time settings > set date and time automatically (internet/ntp time)
<Darthfrog> goosie2020: Your config files (i.e. rc files) are in ~/.kde/share/config.  rc means "run control".
<goosie2020> Oh ok, I'll take a look in just a sec and let you know
<TsarObomba> genii: after setting it to use internet/ntp time, I hit apply once, then another time and gotr this: Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: its never a bad idea to have incremental backups
<TsarObomba> this is my favorite
<goosie2020> What do you mean incremental?
<goosie2020> like an automated software, etc>
<goosie2020> ?
<TsarObomba> it just back ups the things that changed
<TsarObomba> not the whole thing
<TsarObomba> so its "incremental"
<TsarObomba> oit does a whole backup thew first time, thren afterwards it will just backup the files that changed
<TsarObomba> rather than using a ton of time making a fullbackup again of files that are already backedup
<TsarObomba> but http://www.rsnapshot.org/ is great
<TsarObomba> its more like windows tool
<TsarObomba> You can just roll back to another point
<TsarObomba> As it does whole FS bit for bit snapshots
<TsarObomba> So even if your filesystem fails, you would be safe
<goosie2020> By the way, Im using a logitech k400r keyboard w/ integrated touchpad and im trying to get it to recognizre as a touchpad not a mouse
<goosie2020> any ideas on this?
<goosie2020> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112342
<TsarObomba> not really, sorry
<goosie2020> heres something i found related to it 
<TsarObomba> it might be a closed source touchpad
<genii> TsarObomba: You probably need ntpdate installed beforehand
<TsarObomba> genii: that was my guess, but i thought it used to install it for you
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: i found that thread also
<TsarObomba> did you try the stuff in it
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: http://www.hidpoint.com/#page-introduction
<genii> goosie2020: Might want to see if xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed ( it's for most touchpads, not just synaptics)
<TsarObomba> genii: its a closed src touchpad
<TsarObomba> connected to a keyboard
<goosie2020> k let me try it
<TsarObomba> its not synaptics
<TsarObomba> and synaptics is installed by default if he installed with the keyboard plugged in
<TsarObomba> why you would wanna use the TP instead of a mouse is beyond me though, but oh well :P
<goosie2020> already installed
<TsarObomba> goodtime_: `do what i said
<TsarObomba> http://www.hidpoint.com/#page-introduction
<TsarObomba> go there, download and install
<TsarObomba> its like logitechs software for windows, but for linux
<TsarObomba> it works wonders
<TsarObomba> also under inpout devices, on the left, do you have a touchpad section?
<TsarObomba> also, install ksynaptics
<TsarObomba> its a great touchpad config tool
<TsarObomba> i use it to diable my TP while typing
<genii> TsarObomba: The synaptics driver isn't installed by default. And it works with with most touchpads, including a lot of Logitech even if they are on a bluetooth keyboard, etc. What it lets you do then is open the touchpad settings in system settings and do configuring which is specific to touchpads like multi-touch, etc.
<goosie2020> where do i find the drivers? the equivilant of device manger in windows
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: for the keyboard just choose not listed
<TsarObomba> and for the operating system just choose the newest ubutnu listed
<TsarObomba> genii: it was in his case
<TsarObomba> genii: he already said it was
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: i linked you to the app
<goosie2020> oh my bad
<TsarObomba> here i will even give you a direct link
<goosie2020> i didnt know you could see what i was saying 
<goosie2020> i thought i was pming with someone else
<TsarObomba> you will get a file
<TsarObomba> called hidpoint1-0.bin
<TsarObomba> when its downloaded, open a terminal
<TsarObomba> go to downloads, or wherever its downloaded to.
<TsarObomba> run chmod a+x hidpoint1-0.bin
<TsarObomba> then ./hidpoint1-0.bin
<TsarObomba> and that will run the setup
<TsarObomba> you may need to do the last part as sudo
<TsarObomba> since unfortunately they dont give you a deb
<goosie2020> Im trying to download it but i cant find a download link or instructions
<goosie2020> the popup on the page is acting funny
<goosie2020> i dont want the media server correct?
<TsarObomba> goodtime_: just keep it in the channel
<TsarObomba> I know you tried pming me but i have a pm caller id setup
<TsarObomba> no
<goosie2020> oh ok
<TsarObomba> you want the one that says hidpoint
<TsarObomba> click hidpoint
<goosie2020> my nick should be goosie2020 not goodtime_ right?
<TsarObomba> you will get a po[pup
<TsarObomba> ya
<TsarObomba> i tabbed wronhg
<goosie2020> ya i got the popup
<TsarObomba> thats my typo
<FloodBotK1> TsarObomba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> TsarObomba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TsarObomba> So whats the issue?
<TsarObomba> Just fill in the boxes
<goosie2020> its asking for OS
<TsarObomba> and?
<goosie2020> but kubuntu isnt in the list
<TsarObomba> just choose the latest ubuntu
<goosie2020> several versions ubuntu are 
<goosie2020> ok
<TsarObomba> kubuntu is ubuntu
<TsarObomba> foir all intents and purposes generally
<TsarObomba> when dealing with packages
<goosie2020> i know i just didnt know what version 
<TsarObomba> i said aboive just choose latest
<TsarObomba> anyways
<TsarObomba> if you have problems downloading, i can just put it on my gdrive and link it that way
<goosie2020> k i got the file
<TsarObomba> did you read my directions?
<goosie2020> im about to try the install directions you gave me
<TsarObomba> on how to use it
<TsarObomba> ok
<goosie2020> ill let you know how it goes in a min
<TsarObomba> you will probably need to use sudo on the last step
<TsarObomba> so, sudo ./filename
<TsarObomba> if that doesnt work, install ksynaptics
<TsarObomba> its in the repos
<TsarObomba> if it recognizes your odd touchpad, it will let you even disable it while typing
<goosie2020> i had a problem with the install
<goosie2020> something about 64bit
<goosie2020> here take a look
<goosie2020> http://pastebin.com/nt0KzfY0
<goosie2020> do you see it?
<goosie2020> am i supposed to install some of those packages it mentions?
<x05h> Anyone try disabling lightdm and booting straight into terminal mode, then using xinit to launch a graphical utility? I'm trying to launch the standalone flash player and it works, just the positioning of the player is offset by about 500 or so pixels :(
<x05h> If I launch xclock instead of flashplayer the position is perfect.
<goosie2020> To hell with this...I only wanted to do it so that I could click using the touchpad pressure instead of having to use the buttons (which gets on my nerves sometimes) but its not a big enough deal to continue screwing around with for hours
<goosie2020> thanks for your help though with it
<dmatt> goosie2020: i have idea
<goosie2020> oh?
<goosie2020> im all ears lol
<dmatt> it sounds like you want to run 32 program on 64 bit system
<goosie2020> thats what it sounded like to me as well but im not 100% sure that was the case
<dmatt> in that case installing ia32-libs might help
<goosie2020> ok hold on a sec
<c_smith> so, if I purged Unity after installing the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, would the system then be considered a Kubuntu system?
<dmatt> i have 12.04 so it might have changed to ia32-libs-multiarch
<dmatt> for newer versions
<c_smith> I basically purged all desktops save for kubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu-desktop
<goosie2020> k one sec
<goosie2020> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<goosie2020>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable
<goosie2020> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<goosie2020> thats what i got
<goosie2020> im not sure but i think thats telling me i cant install ia32-libs-multiarch?
<dmatt> what does apt-get check says?
<goosie2020> for what package?
<dmatt> yes, you have some problems in installed packages
<dmatt> " apt-get check" without further parameters checks all packages
<goosie2020> Reading package lists... Done
<goosie2020> Building dependency tree       
<goosie2020> Reading state information... Done
<goosie2020> thats what it says
<FloodBotK1> goosie2020: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmatt> at least i always thought so
<goosie2020> about what
<dmatt> try: apt-get install --fix-broken
<goosie2020> 0 upg 0 inst 0 remv 0 not upgraded
<goosie2020> like i said its not that big of a deal 
<goosie2020> im not going spend anymore time on it...at least not for now
<goosie2020> thanks for your help though
<TsarObomba> goosie2020: wait were you on 64bit or 32bit?
<TsarObomba> because they had packages for both
<goosie2020> im on 64
<TsarObomba> did you choose 64?
<goosie2020> yes
<TsarObomba> hmm
<TsarObomba> did you try ksynaptics?
<TsarObomba> i dont think its gonna support "pressure" but it supports gestures and things
<TsarObomba> and tap to click
<TsarObomba> obviously
<dmatt> goosie2020: check http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies for other options to sloving apt-get problem
<dmatt> thasn install those ia32libs :)
<TsarObomba> dmatt: its not a 32bit app
<TsarObomba> its just outddated
<TsarObomba> its for ubuntu 10.04
<dmatt> TsarObomba: OK, but apt-get mess should be fixed otherwise she/he is going to hit another wall soon
<goosie2020> g2g for now
<goosie2020> i might try at this later
<TsarObomba> dmatt: ofc
<TsarObomba> lol
<TsarObomba> not sure how he got into a mess in the first place, cause i didnt read that an i am busy but...
<TsarObomba> either apt-get -f install
<TsarObomba> and if thats fine, then he should be fine
<TsarObomba> sounded like he was
<TsarObomba> how can I made kde telep-athy, or rather kde im contacts, sit on my systray panel?
<TsarObomba> instead of having it always in my open programs or not at all, and it will stay open and online, but nothing will hapopen til i get a msg
<TsarObomba> brb, kernel reboot
<rohan> any idea what kubuntu 13.10 is going to use as the powerdevil backend? pm-utils has been unmaintained for a while now.
<TsarObomba> Dang, i somehow did something yesterday that borked my shutdown/restart etc options
<TsarObomba> Under leave, it added a save session
<TsarObomba> And im not sure if that is the problem or what. But I click restart and this big standby thing pops up
<TsarObomba> I nstead of the normal restart thing where it counts down
<TsarObomba> it says Lock, Sleep, Shutoff
<TsarObomba> So i cant reboot with sudo reboot
<TsarObomba> Any ideas on how to fix that
<TsarObomba> hmm, i seemed to fix that in settings
#kubuntu 2013-09-13
<loser> Hi
<loser> Hellloooo?
<loser> Anyone here?
<monkeyjuice> hello
<loser> Oh, hi!
<loser> Someone is here.
<loser> Anyways,
<loser> I need some help with installing Kubuntu 1104 into VirtualBox.
<monkeyjuice> why 11.04
<loser> I install it successfully but then it freezes on the first boot on the bootup splash.
<loser> I know 1104 is not supported, but it was the only option I could use as I don't have DVD's only CD's.
<loser> i.e To use.
<monkeyjuice> no need for a cd just download the iso and install from that
<monkeyjuice> on virtualbox
<monkeyjuice> use 12.04 at least
<loser> I know that,
<loser> but I used it on my PC first
<loser> and didn't like it cuz it hogged up too much HDD space
<monkeyjuice> well you dont want 11.04
<loser> On my pc
<loser> and the boot selecter was ugly
<loser> So, I chose 11.04 and started to install it into virtualbox.
<monkeyjuice> 11.04 is at it eol
<monkeyjuice> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<loser> ubottu, thanks for the advertisement -_-
<ubottu> loser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loser> Oh sorry.
<loser> hey, isnt it NO BOTS ALLOWED? ubottu?
<monkeyjuice> you have an older system?
<loser> ubottu, sorry if that was rude but seriously.
<ubottu> loser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loser> Kind of.
<loser> Win 7, 2GB RAM, Intel Core 2 Duo. You get the deal. It's mixed old/new. My step-dad built it for my mum but then she needed a more powerful system so I got it.
<loser> it's about 3-4 years old.
<loser> Or 2-3/
<monkeyjuice> that should still run fine
<monkeyjuice> your dual booting this 
<monkeyjuice> ?
<loser> Yes, deleted it after (GRUB is UGLY) and decided to install it into VirtualBox on Windows 7.
<monkeyjuice> grub is ugly?
<loser> Besides, I also hated not being able to play my music. My main PC doesn't have a net connection :(
<loser> Yes.
<monkeyjuice> well i cant help you with 11.04 and i dont use windows so cant help you with that eather sorry
<loser> It also lists 2 Windows 7 options, when I'm not tripple booting with 7, 7 and Kubuntu.
<loser> Oh and it's alright.
<loser> I guess I'll get 12.04 whenever I can. I am using a school computer right now (teehee).
<loser> Thanks for the help!
<loser> Bye!
<LOLCat> HELLO
<LOLCat> I would like some help?
<LOLCat> Hi kittykittenkat
<goosie2020> whats up guys
<goosie2020> any idea why when i change my wallpaper it only does it for my main workspace and not for all of them?
<Genyar> hi there
<Genyar> Anyone here?
<Genyar> I'm trying to delete a Windows partition using theGnome Partition Editor (GPartEd),and I need help
<Genyar> I have the GParted on a live CD and it booted up and is working, but I need some help
<Genyar> Can someone help me?
<Genyar> Is there anyone here?
<Genyar> Who knows how touse the Gnome Partition Editor?
<Genyar> anyone here?
<Genyar> Anyone here know how to use the Gnome Partition Editor?
<Genyar> Do you know how to use the Gnome Partition Editor doug?
<Genyar> anyone here?
<Genyar> Why is no one chatting here?  Are you all in private conversations?
<__mickael__> Hello there.
<__mickael__> When I try to install wine on 13.04, apt-get fails because of this guy: /var/cache/apt/archives/libp11-kit-gnome-keyring_3.6.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb 
<__mickael__> /var/cache/apt/archives/libp11-kit-gnome-keyring_3.6.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack)  -> tries to replace /var/cache/apt/archives/libp11-kit-gnome-keyring_3.6.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb but is dif than other instance of libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:amd64
<__mickael__> any idea ?
<shrinivasan_> anybody here for global jam?
<shrinivasan_> on kde documentation?
<deekay> KAND4O6
<netrunner_> hi
<unutulmusolan> hi could somebody write the name of kubuntu's display manager(i want to install it to another distrubitoun)
<tsimpson> unutulmusolan: by default Kubuntu uses LightDM
<unutulmusolan> tsimpson sorry i mean monitor manager
<tsimpson> monitor manager?
<unutulmusolan> position of monitors, what monitors will be used etc.
<tsimpson> that's part of KDEs System Settings, it should come with any KDE install
<unutulmusolan> by default it's like this :http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9XFAUJBqajo/TrrwUNlBE3I/AAAAAAAAGYE/GCUyXGKWh9Q/s320/kde-display-settings.png, in kubuntu:http://i.stack.imgur.com/3iyx0.png
<unutulmusolan> I want to know where can i get this because it so file
<unutulmusolan> xible than the originial
<tsimpson> the first one looks exactly like what I have here on 4.10.5
<tsimpson> so it's likely those are just different versions of the same thing
<tsimpson> sorry, the second one
<tsimpson> it used to look like the first one
<yofel> unutulmusolan: old one was krandr (first screenshot), new one is kscreen
<tsimpson> I don't see any difference in functionality, so it probably doesn't matter too much about which you have
<unutulmusolan> tsimpson yofel you're right perchance i read that(in second link) it was the new one. Sorry for taking your time.
<tsimpson> unutulmusolan: it's fine :)
<unutulmusolan> it's more like kde spesific then kubuntu but i have to ask how can we set three monitors?
<Greylocks_>  Greylocks
<user_guy> hello, for some reason i can't boot into the kubuntu desktop livecd.  i downloaded the kubuntu desktop livecd (64-bit, latest release, as a torrent), and burnt it to a disc.  however, when i try to boot up into the cd, it won't boot.  it doesn't give any error message, nor does it ask me for boot settings.  it just has a blinking cursor in the top left.  i do not believe the kernel is loaded, as sysreq won't work, and in order to 
<user_guy> what's wrong?  is it something with my cd tray, with the disc, or is it just not compatible with my system?
<user_guy> other oses will boot into a livecd (fedora, opensuse, debian, etc), but for some reason kubuntu will not.
<Tm_T> user_guy: have you tried with ubuntu too yet?
<user_guy> no, i have not tried it with ubuntu.  i don't currently have the ubuntu live cd downloaded, i'll start downloading it now.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<PeterGriffin> Samba problem: When I try to create ot copy file in a samba share from a Kubuntu desktop, the access is denied. It happens when it is mounted fron /etc/fstab. When I mount it browsing the network from frowser it acts ok.
<EvilRoey> Howdy
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj, PeterGriffin: good morning
<EvilRoey> I am trying to figure out why Firefox takes fifteen seconds until it actually starts receiving data from a page, and why Chromium-Browser does it instantly.
<PeterGriffin> EvilRoey: Good morning 
<BluesKaj> what are mounting in /etc/fstab  PeterGriffin , are you trying to add a shared drive/partition ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning EvilRoey
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: Exactly
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj:  Just to add - mounted to other computers this share has no problem to be writen to.
<BluesKaj> sharing folders  over a network doesn't need fstab entries , sharing drives is best using SSH or NFS http://milindpadalkar.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/sharing-folders-using-samba/
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, I'm somewhat confused are you sharing whole drives or just the /home directory?
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: it is a whole drive
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, , ok what errors , justa ccess denied ?
<BluesKaj> access denied 
<PeterGriffin> Access denied. Could not write <file>
<BluesKaj> and are these other linux machines or windows, or both ?
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: Both.
<LessEvilRoey> So
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, I used the "add network folder" option in dolphin to access wife's pc using the "microsoft windows network drive" protocol , for linux I use ssh option /protocol. They both use smb , which is samba withput the gui.
<BluesKaj> wthout the gui
<BluesKaj> wifes' pc is a window machine of course
<BluesKaj> damn KB , gonna throw it out the window soon 
<PeterGriffin> hahaa
<PeterGriffin> But when I mount it through Dolphin it is read only
<PeterGriffin> I don't know why
<PeterGriffin> to mount it with fstab solves the problem in other computer
<PeterGriffin> only here there is this problem
<BluesKaj> that sounds like NFS not samba
<Avihay> BluesKaj: I have this NFS issue where a folder contents don't get updated properly. the files int the folder are consumed by the server, but the client still sees files there. sometimes an ls would fix it, but not always, the only solution I have so far that worked, was to finger a file, and then instantly rm it. I don't want a hack like that
<BluesKaj> Avihay, what about rsync?
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: Doesn't samba use NFS
<Avihay> I have a program that has to create files for the server to consume, and I musn't generate too many files in one batch, or the FS overhead costs too much time
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, not by default
<Avihay> thing is, the client program displays how many files are in the queue (server shared folder where files are consumed from), and having it stuck on 8 looks bad to the user
<BluesKaj> Avihay, I've never seen or experienced that with NFS , so i don't know what could be wrong 
<Avihay> I assume it's some sort of folder state cache
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2011-May/162651.html
<bjrohan> Does anyone here have experience with KMail? I have 2 accounts. I sent an email from acct 1 (gmail) to acct 2 (godaddy). It arrived in my accout #2, in acct #2 when I hit reply, it is using my acct #1 settings (it is not replying to the gmail account, it is replying from the gmail accout)
<BluesKaj> Avihay, I assume that rsync would help update files over NFS if it could be set as a script in startup , but that doesn't seem to be relevant to a queue problem
<bjrohan> If I use reply to author, the to address is correct, but it uses my gmail signature, not my godaddy signature
<Avihay> I concur
<PeterGriffin> My battery went down
<PeterGriffin> Did I miss St
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, no , you didn't
<BluesKaj> server/client
<PeterGriffin> It says it is rwad/write, but it is not. I really can'tfigure it out
 * BluesKaj wishes he had more experience with WANs
 * LessEvilRoey wants some attention from BluesKaj too
<LessEvilRoey> this Fx issue is annoying me
<BluesKaj> well LessEvilRoey , io'm not exactly having much success helping so far today :(
<LessEvilRoey> hey it's alright
<LessEvilRoey> I understand then.
<LessEvilRoey> take your time.
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey, firefox loads it's plugins from the mozilla plugins file when it launches , chromium has flash onboard so it's faster to load
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, is the access denied pc on a local network , or part of an intranet system
<PeterGriffin> LAN
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: I have a feeling it is a credential issue but I cant figure out exactly how
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, try accessing thru network folder using ssh setting if it's alinux pc
<BluesKaj> forget samba gui for now
<PeterGriffin> is this option in fs tab
<PeterGriffin> fstab
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> dolphin
<PeterGriffin> aha
<PeterGriffin> it was like this: fish://..... right?
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  it's not Flash
<BluesKaj> fish can work 
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  it's that hwen I try to access Facebook,
<LessEvilRoey> Firefox just sits there
<LessEvilRoey> for about twenty seconds.  Before it starts pulling data.
<BluesKaj> no matter what the site FF  loads flash by default afaik
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey,^
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: It cannot write still, even though the permitions are 777
<LessEvilRoey> oh.
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  are you saying that it is loading Flash?
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  and that this is taking time?
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  how can I verify that this is indeed the cause?
<LessEvilRoey> For what it's worth I have Noscript running.
<BluesKaj> amongst other things , depends how many plugins are enabled, LessEvilRoey
<LessEvilRoey> ok
<trey_> coucou
<trey_> salut
<trey_> ca va ?
<adevismes> salut
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey, try launching your browsers from the cli and check the outputs 
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: I think I found the solution. I added option in fstab - noperm. Now it works. 
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  good idea, thanks
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin, cool ! , what does noperm enable?
<BluesKaj> permissions obviously , but that's somewhat insecure , no ?
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: As I unterstand it disables credentials check on the server 
<BluesKaj> right
<PeterGriffin> yea it seems insecure, but I don't know in what way
<BluesKaj> are you sure you want that , it seems like a dangerous solution 
<BluesKaj> PeterGriffin,^
<PeterGriffin> In the option summary reads that the insecurity is something like it will be available for the other users on the client machine
<faLUCE> .
<BluesKaj> well, a solution for now , perhaps someone else can help with this 
<BluesKaj> anyway i don't understand using fstab with samba , NFS is a better method for LANs in my expreience
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  also, does this http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/showbiz/movies/jk-rowling-new-movie-potter/index.html?hpt=hp_t3   
<PeterGriffin> I know it is the usual way, NFS, but it would mean I have to reconfigure the whole network
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  does that page make your text look weird 
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  as if some of the characters are not filled in (I see only outlines of the letters)
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  and I've duped it on both Fx and Chromium-Browser.
<BluesKaj> les you have to have javascript running
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey,^
<BluesKaj> the page loads and reads fine here , LessEvilRoey
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  chromium-browser has JS running by default and Fx has it enabled for that site
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I should take a screenshot..
<PeterGriffin> BluesKaj: thanks for the support. If you meet this problem again keep in mind to use both "noperm" and "guest" optiond.
<PeterGriffin> options*
<BluesKaj> well PeterGriffin no permissions ia a bit drastic so I'm reluctant to suggest it 
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:   blast it! I tried taking a screenshot but the screenshot doesn't show this!
<LessEvilRoey> it could be my monitor.
<LessEvilRoey> but then, this isthe only place I see this issue (on that specific page)
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey, is this page linked thru facebook , if so try pasting the url in the addressbar directly 
 * BluesKaj wonders how much tracking facebook does
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  it is not
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  probably a lot
<LessEvilRoey> re: tracking by Facebook
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey, one thing to check , look in ' about:plugins ' in your browser addressbar , and check what's enabled/disabled
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ok
<LessEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  also, I've noticed that Youtube takes forever and does not load in the end (i.e. the page never loads)
<LessEvilRoey> on Firefox
<LessEvilRoey> I attribute that to Flash having crashed yesterday
<BluesKaj> ahh genii , glad to see you , we need some help here with fstab shares permissions , then browser 
<LessEvilRoey> on Chromium-browser, Youtube loads instantly
<LessEvilRoey> genii:  hey!!
 * genii makes more coffee
<BluesKaj> have you tried reinstalling flash plugin installer
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey,^
<LessEvilRoey> oh, I will try that then
<LessEvilRoey> oh, is genii also a tester?
<genii> LessEvilRoey: Yes, I'm running 13.10 at the moment
<LessEvilRoey> ahh gotcha
<LessEvilRoey> is it usable?
<LessEvilRoey> like, should I upgrade to this still-in-development release?
<BluesKaj> I'm on 13.10 LessEvilRoey ..seems fine right now 
<LessEvilRoey> background: I've had years of experience running Debian SID on my home machine
<LessEvilRoey> background: and rolled my own kernels
<genii> Mostly usable. Wouldn't upgrade to it quite yet though for regular use, some bugs like printer-applet and not being able to open touchpad config in system settings, etc
<LessEvilRoey> ah
<LessEvilRoey> er maybe a gripe with 13.04 is that there is no representation of buttons for the Wacom Intuos5
<BluesKaj> LessEvilRoey, not advisable for work machines but if you're adventurous and backup your data then go for it :)
<LessEvilRoey> :D
<LessEvilRoey> I did that when I had more time for it (i.e. college)
<BluesKaj> I mean adventurous on a home pc
<LessEvilRoey> of course
<BluesKaj> :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * genii makes more coffee
<LessEvilRoey> hey lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey LessEvilRoey, how are you?
<LessEvilRoey> hey all good!
<LessEvilRoey> evil, but good
<lordievader> Okay, nice. Good to hear ;)
<LessEvilRoey> :D
<LucidGuy> Can someone explain to me what this login screen is? and how I can change it to allow me to type in the user name and password, not this logo bullshit.  This is Kubuntu 12.04 running on VirtualBox, on a real workstation the login looks nothing like this.
<LucidGuy> http://picpaste.com/KubuntuLogIn-rA0TUwYE.jpg
<LucidGuy> Tried "sudo sh -c 'echo "greeter-show-manual-login=true" >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' "   that didnt work
<genii> LucidGuy: Change theme-name=userbar    to   theme-name=classic   in  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-kde-greeter.conf
<bjrohan> WHen using Kontact how do I get the Calendar to have a pop-up notification, similar to how Google Calendar does when it is open in a browser?
<bjrohan> Or at least some kind of workflow stopping notification that I can't miss :-)
<pawel__> hi, is there any way to check what's wrong with steam? it doesn't launch anymore
<pawel__> I'm using Kubuntu 13.04
<pawel__> few hours ago I played a game via steam, but now it won't launch
<pawel__> top says it uses 100% cpu
<mateusz_> Problem with time adjustment. Can't configure option to adjust time from internet. Any solutions?
<x05h> Anyone tried using Matchbox Window Manager before?
<goodtime> ugugjgg
<goosie2020> Anyone know why when you use VLC on kubuntu when your in fullscreen mode the control bar doesnt fade away after you move your mouse off of it like it does normally?
<goosie2020> And also, why the lock screen appears after about 20-30min of watching a video in VLC but all you have to do is hit shift and it goes away?
<Walex> goosie2020: you haven't configured the screensaver as a screenlocker
<goosie2020> I'm not sure what you mean
<goosie2020> under the screen locker settings I have it set to "Simple Locker"
<goosie2020> which is set by default i think
<F41L> I've just installed Kubuntu on a dell precision workstation, I switched the graphics drivers to the proprietary nvidia ones to alleviate some UI lag, now it's made it 1000% worse and I can't even interact with the UI anylonger. Is there a way I can revert to the default driver using the commandline?
#kubuntu 2013-09-14
<TsarObomba> is thgere a way to do a text based install on the desktop cd?
<TsarObomba> for a remote server thatr runs kubuntu where the person wont be their to install tonight
<TsarObomba> h ecan start shh
<Greylocks_> nick Greylocks
<TsarObomba> Sorry got disconnected
<TsarObomba> Is there a way to do a text install? OI know kubuntu doesnt have an alternate install iso like ubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<bazhang> there is no longer an alternate installer
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<TsarObomba> ok
<TsarObomba> but not even a text one?
<bazhang> try the minimal
<TsarObomba> i dont see a minimal iso anymore
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> the minimal is flavor-less
<TsarObomba> i dont see a kubuntu mini
<bazhang> it has no flavor, thats why
<TsarObomba> iooh forget that then
<bazhang> it's generic, you need to add the gnome/kde4 or whatever
<TsarObomba> hes gonan stick around to install
<TsarObomba> ya forget that
<abhineet> KDE shell is not my favourite although
<cortexA9> when the daily comes out ?
<cortexA9> when the daily comes out ??
<valorie> cortexA9: whenever it's done spinning
<valorie> not sure what the schedule is, but it will vary by when launchpad is done with the processing
<roberth1990> anybody but me who only comes to busybox when booting 13.10 install medium?
<valorie> roberth1990: you are the only person I've ever seen mention it
<roberth1990> valorie: odd...
<valorie> maybe explain what you mean by 'busybox'?
<roberth1990> valorie: tried both beta1 and dailies
<roberth1990> same thing
<roberth1990> busybox is a shell
<roberth1990> which kubuntu just boots into
<valorie> probably most here would not have tried such
<valorie> you might try #ubuntu+1 which specializes in that
<valorie> also if you look at the testing site, you might see some feedback there
<valorie> really that is where we need your input
<valorie> roberth1990: it is awesome that you are testing
<roberth1990> valorie: im not testing actually, 13.04 gives me issues with old software versions
<valorie> if you are using it, you are testing
<valorie> so it would be good if you reported your results, while you're at it
<valorie> the more reports we get, the better
<roberth1990> the result will be that I use less backports
<roberth1990> for example kde 4.11 isnt behaving nicely for me on 13.04
<valorie> bug reports are welcome for all current versions
<valorie> but of course most welcome for the testing versions
<roberth1990> I am not exactly any bug reporter
<roberth1990> TBH
<roberth1990> I only use *ubuntu because of an application which seems to be designed for *ubuntu
<valorie> ok, but filing bug reports do help improve the system
<valorie> your information is valuable
<roberth1990> Ive never every filed a bug report to a large project that has been fixed
<valorie> some people don't realize that bug reports aren't complaints, but valuable info
<valorie> some aren't fixed, you are right
<roberth1990> the problem for me is that my issues automatically gets back in the line, like I requested que sheet support for banshee in 2007 or something first now have they began working on it
<valorie> and some are, but the report itself is never triaged, so it doesn't get reported back to ya
<valorie> I think we are making cue sheets work in amarok again
<roberth1990> well there you have bug reporting within open source software in a nutshell
<valorie> sure, but there are only so many people willing to do reporting, triage, and testing
 * roberth1990 prefers MPD
<valorie> documentation, etc.
<valorie> sure, everyone should use what they like
<valorie> this isn't religion
<roberth1990> religion shouldnt be chosen either by what you like
<roberth1990> but going to try to install 13.10 one more time...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<roberth1990> hello
<Graf_Westerholt> Hello, roberth1990.
<roberth1990> I am installing kubuntu 13.04 on an uefi machine, and I get "Executing 'grub-install dummy' failed. This is a fatal error." under the install and the installer crashes
<roberth1990> Graf_Westerholt: guten dag(?)
<Graf_Westerholt> Guten Tag, roberth1990. :)
<roberth1990> nailed it almost dammit
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<roberth1990> anyone know what causes this?
<Graf_Westerholt> roberth1990, sorry no.
<Graf_Westerholt> Do you have "secure boot" disabled in the BIOS?
<roberth1990> yes
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe someone other can help you.
<roberth1990> http://askubuntu.com/questions/318271/grub-install-dummy-failed
<roberth1990> but it doesnt help for me
<roberth1990> ohhh nm
<roberth1990> if I make a fat32 partition, can I mount it so it can be used as efi partition?
<kerloi> Hi all. I just bought a new laptop with windows 8 installed on it. I want to get rid of that system and install kubuntu instead but for the first time since I'm using linux I'm having big troubles and I'm unable to solve them ....
<roberth1990> that tip doesnt help
<kerloi> I've deactivated the secure boot and created a live usb disque with kubuntu 13.04 using lili. When I boot on my usb hard drive grub start. Whatever the choice I make (start kubuntu or check disck) I have a black screen and that's it.
<kerloi> I tried linux mint, it start but my touchpad bearly works ... I don't understand why ...
<monkeyjuice> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kerloi> monkeyjuice: Thx I'll check everything
<monkeyjuice> gl
<Roberth1990> hello again
<Roberth1990> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide#GRUB_2
<Roberth1990> tried that
<monkeyjuice> are you running archlinux Roberth1990?
<Roberth1990> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/efi/ (is /dev mounted?). I have mounted /dev/sda1 as /mnt/boot/efi, and chrooted to /mnt
<Roberth1990> monkeyjuice: no but ubuntu does the same in this regard
<Roberth1990> almost
<Roberth1990> /dev/sda1 is formatted as an EFI partition by the installer
<monkeyjuice> what is it that your trying to do?
<Roberth1990> ẅell installing kubuntu 13.04
<monkeyjuice> on a uefi machine?
<Roberth1990> and when the installer is installing grub to /dev/sda, and this comes up "Grub-install dummy failed"
<Roberth1990> yes
<Roberth1990> and the installer crashes and grub was never written to /dev/sda
<monkeyjuice> are you dual booting with win8
<Roberth1990> no turned of all that crap in uefi settings
<monkeyjuice> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  have you looked at this?
<Roberth1990> I allready asnwered you that indirectly
<monkeyjuice> ok just checking 
<Roberth1990> windows 8 has never even been installed on it
<monkeyjuice> oh i c
<Roberth1990> legacy boot is disabled on uefi
<monkeyjuice> i have not worked with uefi install  . so im not going to be able to help much , someone will come on tho
<monkeyjuice> i guess i would double check things and start over
<Roberth1990> monkeyjuice: been there done that
<monkeyjuice> ok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice 
<BluesKaj> oops
<aydjay> morningn BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi aydjay
<BluesKaj> I'm giving Linux Mint 15 a try , seems not too bad so far , a lot like kubuntu 13.04 , except for package management and default media player
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<paul__123> hello
<paul__123> can anyone help me with the installation of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> paul__123, what's your issue ?
<paul__123> hey
<paul__123> i bought a new win 8 laptop
<paul__123> not informed about uefi and stuff
<paul__123> i see the procedure to install is different on win 8
<paul__123> no usual boot dvd installation
<paul__123> is there an up-to-date guide
<paul__123> ?
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<paul__123> reading it
<BluesKaj> paul__123, , i'm not very knowlegeable about uefi , but there ppl at #ubuntu that do , suggest you join and ask there
<BluesKaj> at the uefi phase of installation whether the drsktop is kde or unity is immaterial , they're all just ubuntu at that level
<BluesKaj> paul__123,^
<paul__123> i am confused about the steps to make
<BluesKaj> so asking in ubuntu will give more responses 
<paul__123> ok
<paul__123> tx
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> just tell them what is confusing to you 
<kerloi> Hi again. Could anyone explain me how a kubuntu live usb disk may not start on a computer when you know that  : 1°) The disque can boot with virtual box 2°) it's  a 64 bits 13.04 distro 3°) If I make a linux mint in the usb disk it starts ...
<kerloi> I'm trying to install kubuntu on my new laptop. Windows 8 is installed but I've disabled the secure boot and the fast boot options ...
<kerloi> And still I cannot make the usb live disk boot
<kerloi> well it's not really working in virtual box. Sometimes it starts sometimes not and graphics sometimes crash ...
<BluesKaj> !uefi | kerloi
<ubottu> kerloi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kerloi> BluesKaj: Thanks but I've already done that
<kerloi> I can't go through step 3 because the live usb doesn't start
<BluesKaj> kerloi, better to ask in #ubuntu then , it's much more populated 
<kerloi> BluesKaj: ok thx
<BluesKaj> kerloi, better chance of getting an answer that works there 
<BluesKaj> the desktop etc is immaterial at this stage
<aydjay> I seem to have lost my minimize/maximize buttons on a reboot. Any suggestions?
<oeii> i'm buying this small/weak computer: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00149165.html is it fine to install kubuntu 13.04 and latest kde on that, or should i install something else? thanks
<eev> hi
<Scunizi> I don't know if it's related but lately on the 3.2.0-48 & 3.2.0-49 kernel when I reboot I have to manually start the GUI and also nepomuk indexer is crashing continuously.  Is there a fix for either or both? (Ubuntu 13.04 w/ latest backported upgrades for kubuntu desktop
<Scunizi> I don't know if it's related but lately on the 3.2.0-48 & 3.2.0-49 kernel when I reboot I have to manually start the GUI and also nepomuk indexer is crashing continuously.  Is there a fix for either or both? (Ubuntu 13.04 w/ latest backported upgrades for kubuntu desktop
<Guest67291> selam .
<Guest67291> nasıl oluyor burda işler ;)
<yumbox> Guest67291: Only English please
<lordievader> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<reindeer> Q: Hi! Need help with a bash one-liner that would write named {0..1000} empty files to a drive, using dd as long as there is free space left? like 0001.dat..0002.dat, with size determined by bs=xxx count=, any help?
<ikonia> reindeer: try #bash 
<reindeer> oh.. sure
<reindeer> thx
<chester> #list
<chester> interesno a zachem syolko naroda esli vse molchat
<chester> nashih pohodu sovsem net
<aydjay> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<FlyingFoX> I m using kubuntu 12.04 and my flash player crashes very often, when viewing youtube videos is there something i can do to fix that?
<valorie> FlyingFoX: what I did was change to chromium
<valorie> :(
<FlyingFoX> hm
<FlyingFoX> thats probably not an option as i use firefox and its sync option rather heavily
<valorie> after so many years with Moz/FF, it still feels sad
<valorie> I felt the same way
<valorie> but the last crash, I was done
<valorie> sec
<FlyingFoX> chromium seems to have the same problem. videos there just crash after 1 sec or 2 of playing as well.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> FlyingFoX: also, I have an android phone, and find the google 'sync across all devices' works better than FF sync ever did
#kubuntu 2013-09-15
<FlyingFoX> valorie: I like to operate my own sync server and afaik I can't do that with chromium.
<valorie> FlyingFoX: for sure
<valorie> google likes to keep everything in their own house
<mordak> join #bash
<mordak> #join bash
<skreech_> try /join
<FlyingFoX> is there a way to make the back button on my mouse work in dolphin?
<hananan> hi
<skreech_> hi
<Guest23551> kk
<kubuntu> kk
<kubuntu> ll
<Guest90095> ææ
<Guest90095> ll
<Guest90095> hh
<Daskreech> hi
<cortexA9> congrats for the daily build.
<cortexA9> there is a problem when i'm going in sleep mode.
<anton02> how do u change the look of gtk apps in kde?
<tsimpson> anton02: System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK
<anton02> i dont have kubuntu, i have arch
<bazhang> #archlinux anton02 
<anton02> thanks
<bazhang> np
<tsimpson> it should be the same either way
<anton02> your instructions were valid after installing kde-gtk-config
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<NickBraschi> hello there. Is anyone familiar with openSSL for win32?
<tsimpson> NickBraschi: wrong channel
<NickBraschi> which do u recomand?
<Daskreech> hi lordievader
 * Daskreech waves at BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech 
<Guest14892> Help installing kubuntu 13.04 on Lenova g580. grub-efi failed
<Guest14892> I am now on a live DVD.
<littlegirl> Guest37542: Is http://askubuntu.com/questions/292230/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-g580 of any use?
<Perossido> Hello, I have a little problem and maybe you can help.
<Perossido> I'm trying to add this repository http://packages.sil.org/
<Perossido> I have a kubuntu 12.04
<Perossido> If I follow the instructions and download the repository key, I get a .gpg file
<Perossido> but then, from Muon Package Manager
<Perossido> in Software Sources > Authentication
<Perossido> Import Key File
<Perossido> I cannot import it, because it wants "PGP Keys", and doesn't show the file that I downloaded
<Perossido> What am I doing wrong?
<Perossido> I there is anybody alive in here
<Perossido> *if
<Ossido> Is there somebody around to answer a question?
<DMiller> grub-efi failed on kubuntu13.04 
<DMiller> Help: grub-efi failed on kubuntu13.04. Lenove G580
<DMiller> Help: grub-efi failed on kubuntu13.04. Lenova G580. Anybody?
<Roey> hey all, why am I getting this when I run flux: 1123 Pennsylvania Avenue Southeast
<Roey> Washington, DC 20003
<Roey> meh
<Roey> hey all, why am I getting this when I run flux: http://pastebin.com/mAjcvHaW
<Roey> BluesKaj, other kubuntu folks:
<Daskreech> Roey: lol Washington is watching you!!!!
<Daskreech> Beware the DC!
<Roey> hahahaha
<Roey> (m'yeah :( )
<Daskreech> Looks likesome Gtk setting is off?
<Roey> would hope not?
<BluesKaj> my memory is playing tricks maybe , but isn't canberra-gtk-module a restricted package ?
<Roey> Daskreech:  btw HI, I always like chatting with you
<Daskreech> hi Roey :)
<Roey> Daskreech:  aha.... I see that it was not installed
<Roey> so I am installing it now
<Daskreech> That would explain not being able to find it
<Roey> aha
 * Daskreech hi fives BluesKaj
<Roey> Daskreech, BluesKaj: Okay, now when I run it, it just says "fluxgui is already running, exiting"
<Daskreech>  kill any fluxgui processes
<Roey> Daskreech:  it's not running
<Roey> Daskreech:  when I do ps aux | grep flux, I see nothin
<Roey> g.
<Daskreech> bleah. Probably set a tempfile that's not been cleared
<Roey> that's what I Thought too,
<Roey> so I checked ~/
<Roey> for dot-files, found none;
<Roey> I also checked /var/run, didn't find antyhing there.
<BluesKaj> gparted lies , it says it can crerate UFS partitions , but when I try to do so , the UFS option is blanked out on the live cd
<Daskreech> Roey: checked /tmp ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: May need a module.
<Roey> fluxgui_roey.pid 
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,` which module 
<Roey> BluesKaj:  Daskreech:  so, great!  Now I see i get a different error: http://pastebin.com/vx1fqpjZ
<BluesKaj> can't seem to find much on google 
<Daskreech> Not sure. That would have been my guess.  It can't do ntfs checks etc either unless it has the tools
<Roey> Oh.  I get it now.  Your nick is blue-sky
<Roey> ahahah.
<Daskreech> do you have GNome-settings process running ?
<Roey> Daskreech:  no
<Daskreech> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14833 BluesKaj Apparently it is lying
<Daskreech> Roey: if it's checking Gtk settings you probably want to have that running
<Roey> ok
<Roey> meh
<Roey> I'd have to install that then
<Roey> thanks Daskreech!
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah < just read that url 
<Daskreech> Ask for docs to clearly say that it's not supported on unsupported platforms
<BluesKaj> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm having a problem in my kubuntu box
<amundsen> time display is not as it should be
<amundsen> i mean, it shows 2 hours less than it should
<amundsen> it's 23.39 here and it shows 21.39
<amundsen> this is happening for the last trhee days
<BluesKaj> amundsen, turn the auto time server off you clock date and time settings ...that what works for me , and set the time zone to a major city in your time zone
<amundsen> BluesKaj: thx
<amundsen> i'm going to make a try
<BluesKaj> amundsen, there's a bug in the automatic time set server afaik,
<amundsen> BluesKaj: a problem with the kde app or with the server ?
<Snowhog> amundsen: You might be experiencing this: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php?166-Is-your-clock-off-by-probably-an-hour-Help-Kubuntu-devs-create-a-fix
<BluesKaj> the server , amundsen afaik
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, mine was off by 5 hrs til dropped the auto time server 
<amundsen> BluesKaj: thx 
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Interesting. I have Set date and time automatically checked (set to north-america.pool.ntp.org) and I don't have any problems with time at all.
<Roey> um
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> I had that same issue.
<Roey> I solved it though.
<Roey> I've since re-enabled NTP
<BluesKaj> Roey, what i posted above is what works here
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thanks.
<Roey> Also, is your nick prounounced "Blue Sky" ?
<BluesKaj> nope , Blues Ky 
<BluesKaj> it's just a play on words
<BluesKaj> still rhymes with sky tho
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go 
<abdullahi> hi 
<abdullahi> all..
<BluesKaj> hey
<Johnny_Linux> are you another nic that is here and away 500 times a day that never says anything ?
<surf_man> Hi all
<surf_man> how do i install python 2.7 on the new ubuntu? ... 
<Guest65804> i installed the steam.deb, and steam ran the first time... but now when I try to run it, it says STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically, and then returns the prompt.... I found directions online that said to run apt-get remove steam; and then reinstall it, but when I run that, apt tells me I dont have steam installed....
<Guest65804> which steam returns /usr/bin/steam, so clearly it is installed...
<Jonathan__> does anyone know how to install k9copy from the terminal in Kubuntu?
<wylde> Jonathan__: sudo apt-get install k9copy?
#kubuntu 2014-09-08
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I want my apps not to show in the panel in every virtual desktop, but only in the desktop it is currently maximized. is this possible?
<jimfriendo> Hi guys. Thinking of using KDE Activities to separate a work profile from my home profile. Is it possible to specify a specific profile upon Firefox launch? My launch icon currently has "firefox -p %u" as the command, but thinking there might be a switch to replace %u with activity name?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zartoosh> Hillkorn,  question on this  page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKey   How this key is used? thx
<lordievader> zartoosh: That is the public key. You can encrypt messages for that person. And whoever has the private key can decrypt the message.
<zartoosh> lordievader, thanks for your response. This is on Ubuntu site. So how it is used with respect to ubuntu packages? thanks
<lordievader> zartoosh: Err, I don't know what key it is. Where did you find it?
<zartoosh> lordievader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto     Look for GPGKey on the page.
<lordievader> Ah it is used to sign that Releases file. Else apt will complain that the source is untrusted.
<zartoosh> lordievader,  thanks, but do you know were I should save that file. so the signing succeed? thanks
<lordievader> zartoosh: Doesn't really matter. You need to import it into your keyring.
<lordievader> zartoosh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<zartoosh> lordievader, thanks so much.
<rafal> yo yo
<TJ-> Using KRDC using VNC to a LAN-connected host. It doesn't show a password prompt and immediately closes connections. The terminal shows "IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon" but I can't find any indication that that warning is critical
<westyvw> how can i test if baloo search is working? i notice the search not working for all my files
<westyvw> balooctl status says Could not obtain lock for Xapian Database. This is bad
<Guest99592> Hi
<Guest99592> is you aware of source of this problem: if net goes down when Ubuntu runs, it is necessary to type password next time (system do not remember it).
<Guest99592> ?
<picaron> Guest99592: Have you tried searching for the problem? -> https://encrypted.google.com/search?{google:acceptedSuggestion}oq=ubuntu+loses+network+password&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+loses+network+password
<Guest99592> picaron: must admit that I do not. Thank you. Although it is strange it is not corrected for such a long time.
<picaron> Guest99592: You didn't give us any details of your problem… What version are you using? Did this problem occur right from you first installation? Did you change something?
<picaron> And so on…
<kruemeltee> hello lordievader
<kruemeltee> I just wanted to say thanks ... debootstrap install worked ... wasn't that difficult as I thought
<kruemeltee> okay, have to go ... working tomorrow pretty early ...
<earrame> my desktop to just stopped letting me click on system items. I can click within the active window, but nothing else. I can't even change windows.
<najjar> earrame , what did you do before this? what do you mean by system items? can you do stuff with the keyboard?
<earrame> I ran the software updates this morning.  I can't click on the activity bar or the buttons in the top of a window like minimize.  I can switch between tabs.  I can use the keaboard. It is really strange.
<earrame> sometimes it switches and I can only click the activity bar and not within the windows.  i don't know why it switches.
<earrame> right now it seems that I can click on anything, but that will change.  I have tried rebooting and tried booting to an older kernel.  I have tried fsck and searching for broken packages.
<najjar> earrame, kde version?
<earrame> KDE 4.13.3
<tak__> hi anyone outthere?
#kubuntu 2014-09-09
<vbgunz> I've changed xorg.conf from driver nvidia to nouveau. I restart the DM and end up with a blinking underscore. I black listed nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and rebooted but nvidia is still in use. Nouveau should be installed at least the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package is but trying to use the open driver is impossible. What could I be missing?
<pepee> this channel is dead
<pepee> wth
<pepee> hola m4v
<deanomac> hi all. recently installed kubuntu on my laptop. am new to ubuntu and linux in general. I've tried fixes for an issue i'm having, namely that kubuntu hangs on shutdown and reboot. having to hard shutdown to do either. Has anyone else had this issue? Suggestions? Cuz my google fu is running dry lol
<soee> deanomac: hi, i have no such issue on ma laptop
<soee> deanomac: i suggest to stay a here on irc a bit longer and wait for some peope who can help more
<deanomac> right on. it is a minor annoyance but i'm really trying to get this fixed to just meet a small goal. had a recent failure w/ an irc bot and my confidence is shaken. feels like i've been bucked off a horse. just looking to do little things. i appreciate it
<pepee> deanomac, do you get any error messages?
<pepee> anything useful in /var/log/syslog ?
<Gatis> Hi, just installed Kubuntu. I like KDE :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> Gatis: hi, great to hear that :)
<soee> lordievader: good morning, are you in mood to help one user maybe ?
<6A4AAMTVO> guys... is it possible to show date mark stamp in quassel irc next to timestamp?
<lordievader> soee: Just woke up, but sure ;)
<soee> lordievader: [08:30] <deanomac> hi all. recently installed kubuntu on my laptop. am new to ubuntu and linux in general. I've tried fixes for an issue i'm having, namely that kubuntu hangs on shutdown and reboot. having to hard shutdown to do either. Has anyone else had this issue? Suggestions? Cuz my google fu is running dry lol
<Gatis> Oh got banned from ubuntu :)
<soee> 6A4AAMTVO: sorry not using quassele :)
<6A4AAMTVO> soee shame :(
<soee> 6A4AAMTVO: did you heck configuration ?
<6A4AAMTVO> soee i went into settings where it's showing HH:mm:ss and added YY:MM.dd before but it won't work that way
<lordievader> deanomac: How do you shutdown?
<soee> 6A4AAMTVO: did you tried ot restart quassele after changes ?
<6A4AAMTVO> soee no... but i say immediately the timestamp changed starting with DD(it was showing these letters) and then the time afterwards
<6A4AAMTVO> soee you'd guess it would work with a restart of quassle?
<soee> 6A4AAMTVO: just a blind shoot, im not using it so cant tell it this will help
<deanomac> lordievader: from kickoff mostly but have tried in Konsole w/ same results
<lordievader> deanomac: Have you booted with the kernel parameter "noacpi"?
<deanomac> pepee: no error messages
<6A4AAMTVO> soee hold on a few
<deanomac> i haven't. will give it a google real quick
<mcstr> soee got it working!
<mcstr> i just should have stayed with the cursor a second over the field tooltip is showing a nice tooltip
<mcstr> [dd.MM.yyyy - hh:mm:ss:zzz]  leads to [09.09.2014 - 09:18:02:975]
<soee> :)
<mcstr> :)
<aoa> dose anyone know why when i copy lare file from hdd to usb storage mouse is freezing and linux is lag ?
<lordievader> aoa: Run "vmstat 1" it's likely that you're CPU shows a high number of io-wait and io-blocked programs.
<aoa> i must run vmstat 1 when i cp file . right ?
<lordievader> aoa: Open a separate terminal let the command run and then copy something large, yes.
<aoa> ok
<aoa> here output "vmstat 1" http://paste.ubuntu.com/8297857/
<aoa> i have this problem on all dist of linux ubuntu , kubutnu ,fedora, xubuntu , suse
<lordievader> At line 75 your file copy starts?
<lordievader> aoa: The 'problem' you have is that the CPU is waiting for IO. In the meantime it does nothing else. It's just waiting.
<aoa> is it normal ?
<lordievader> aoa: Yes. What you could do is change the io priority of your shell before you start copying. The transfer rate will suffer but other programs will have a higher priority. Or get a faster disk, ofcourse.
<lordievader> aoa: http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/why-arent-you-using-ionice-yet/
<aoa> you means is all user of linux around world have this issue when latge cp file to usb storge
<hateball> What filesystem does the external drive use
<lordievader> aoa: This depends on a lot of factors. But throw in a slow disk and yes you'd likely have a problem.
<aoa> hateball: file system is ntfs or fat32
<aoa> i read this link http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/why-arent-you-using-ionice-yet/ but my english is not good , i can't  good understanding  this article ,Apparently on article say temporary way for fix this problem , i don't want any time cp large file search for id proses and run command . i need Permanent way
<hateball> aoa: if it's ntfs and fuse-mounted it tends to be not-fast
<lordievader> And it is likely going over usb2.
<aoa> i test usb2 and usb3 , problem is on all
<aoa> i read somewhere change Linux I/O Scheduler maybe help .
<yofel> it might, ubuntu defaults to 'deadline' - which is really for servers - so changing it to CFQ might help. But you would have to set that per device or add an udev rule
<yofel> the setting is in /sys/block/<device>/queue/scheduler
<lordievader> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-io-scheduler-for-harddisk/
<aoa> i test cfq and noop . but problem still here . why linux can not cp lage file same other OS , if this is bug why doesn't fix .
<aoa> when i cp file for windows friends,they see freezing and lag , they Mock me .
<lordievader> Windows has similar problems with heavy io load.
<lordievader> Besides to 'fix' this is very difficult. The problem is that IO is slow and a CPU is fast.
<lordievader> Thank diety that we have RAM and cache memory.
<aoa> i test same file cp to same usb storage on widows and linux , windows haven't any problem to cp , but linux ( all distu ) have same problem freezing and lag
<hateball> aoa: if you create a partition that has ext4 on that same disk, I'm willing to bet the results would be different
<hateball> it's not that strange that a windows native filesystem would work better than it would on linux
<lordievader> would work better on Windows*
<aoa> so is this problem for different between filesystem ?
<aoa> thanks Apparently there is not any answer for my problem . i don't use windows or any other OS . i love linux .
<lordievader> aoa: So why use ntfs then?
<aoa> lordievadar: because all computer user around me use windows . and user of linux is very little and sometimes i need transfer file with usb storage .
<aoa> i remember thing maybe useful . i have PC in home i install linux on too . i haven't never this problem on PC , this is problem is on my lenovo laptop . why ?
<aoa> my PC have same hardware 4 GB ram , and even older cpu .
<aoa> watch video http://www.mediafire.com/download/n5127itkahkgp58/freezing.mkv
<lordievader> Those are some very high io wait times.
<aoa> is not normal , is it ?
<lordievader> Not that exessive. But I must say I never copy something to an external ntfs drive. Might have to do with that ntfs part.
<lordievader> aoa: Follow hateball's advice, make an ext4 partition and see if the problem persists.
<aoa> i change filesystem external usb  to ext4 and cp file like before . in each there case noob , cfq , deadline there is not problem . cp is faster than before on ntfs partion . on ext4 i haven't any problem cp large file .
<lordievader> hateball: ^
<ZP> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<ZP> i have a question: i use the desktop in forder view, and sometimes the folders and icons are desappears.. i dont know why. sometimes the system starts in this way. if i change the destop type to for example normal desktop, than change back to folder view, my folders and my icons are come back. anyone knows a solution?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<RCDeets> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<RCDeets> !share
<Algot> Anybody else seeing a certificate error during today's upgrade (api.opendesktop.org)?
<Algot> Security "update", sorry.
<tsimpson> Algot: yes
<Algot> tsimpson: Thanks. Best to wait for renewal?
<tsimpson> yeah, there's not really anything else you can do
<Algot> tsimpson: Thanks. Patience...patience...
<reza> hi please help me, i am new to kubuntu, i have moved chrome to screen 2, how i can switch to screen 2 and get it back ?
<reza> hi please help me, i am new to kubuntu, i have moved chrome to screen 2, how i can switch to screen 2 and get it back ?
<BluesKaj> reza, open the cashew on the far right of the panel, add widgets type pager in the searchbar on the left double click on the pager and it be added to the panel
<BluesKaj> will be added
<BluesKaj> then you can switch desktops in the pager
<sqph> trying to apply a security update, it says the server failed the authenticity check (api.opendesktop.org) the certificate has expired. will it get fixed?
<BluesKaj> yes sqph it will be fine
<sqph> so i should just wait until it no longer gives me the error?
<BluesKaj> I would
<sqph> yeah, i figured unless the security update is hyper critical, better wait for a certificate. thanks for confirming it will fix itself
<BluesKaj> sqph, the devs ,or whoever's responsible, are probly a bit behind on the certificates
<sqph> ok no worries
<reza> thanks BluesKaj, that solves my problem
<sqph> by the way, why is it that if I install synaptic or similar, i have more packages to chose from eventhough i'm pretty sure the repos are configured the same way
<BluesKaj> more packages to choose from than what?
<sqph> than in the standard software center in kubuntu, muon discoverer
<sqph> *ver
<sqph> like I'm considering installing synaptics just to get the youtube-dl package, but in the past i did that without having to add repos to synaptics
<sqph> it just showed more
<tsimpson> muon discover and the software centre just show a set of "applications", you can install the "muon" package to get a real package manager interface
<BluesKaj> ok , dunno the answer to that sinceI use muon or apt-get rather than discover
<tsimpson> (people often find the package manager a little daunting when they're just looking for a web browser or whatever)
<BluesKaj> well, the muon discovery is also clunky and slow
<sqph> ah, interesting. would the version be the same for a package that is already available on the "discover" software center.
<BluesKaj> plain vanilla muon is a great package reference source
<sqph> so muon would be similar to installing synaptic
<tsimpson> they all install packages from the same place, and are frontends for apt
<tsimpson> just different UIs
<sqph> cool thanks
<sqph> there really should be an option to enable all packages in the default software center
<sqph> nevermind if they don't have an icon/screenshot
<Naphatul> i'm getting an expired certificate warning when launching muon for freedesktop.org
<tsimpson> Naphatul: it's a known issue, the certificate expired today and hasn't been updated yet
<BluesKaj> Naphatul, just ignore that
<btm05> I wrote a qt program but there's no mouse pointer? What's going on?
<btm05> I mean, when I move my mouse into the program window, the mouse pointer disappears as soon as it passes the window frame.
<btm05> I can click on the 'x' to close the window, but I can't see where I'm clicking in the GUI
<btm05> The other thing is that when I do manage to hit a menu, the mouse disappears for as long as the dialog/ menu entry is open.
<m_tadeu> I'm using kubuntu-debug-installer to search for debug packages...aldough it runs, it just quits after searching, and presents no results...how can I see the results?
<BluesKaj> install a buggy OS :)
<genii> m_tadeu: The packages are same name with -dbg appended
<BluesKaj> sorry m_tadeu , didn't mean to be a smartass , but I couldn't resist :)
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: hehehee
<m_tadeu> genii: then where is libharfbuzz0b-dbg?
<genii> m_tadeu: Usually kubuntu-debug-installer is only run when dr konqi runs after an error has occurred, and it installes the dbg packages for whatever application just crashed from there. Although you can manually do like: /usr/bin/kubuntu-debug-installer /some/path/some-file  and it will use dpkg -S sort of logic to find what package that file belongs to and then see if there is a dbg package for it.
<genii> !info libharfbuzz0b
<ubottu> libharfbuzz0b (source: harfbuzz): OpenType text shaping engine (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.27-1 (trusty), package size 122 kB, installed size 389 kB
<genii> !info libharfbuzz0b-dbg
<ubottu> Package libharfbuzz0b-dbg does not exist in trusty
<genii> m_tadeu: Since there exists no debig package, none was installed
<genii> debug, rather
<genii> work, afk
<m_tadeu> genii: shouldn't there be a debug package for each package available?
<m_tadeu> ahh...I need to use full paths....thanx genii
<Geekasaurus> Greetings, kubuntupeople.  Can anyone offer clues about my Kubuntu 14.04 installation???? No desktop starts on the console after login.  It logins just fine, and I can choose Default, Gnome, Gnome Flashback Compbiz, Gnome Flashback Metacity, KDE Plasma Workspace, Ubuntu,  or Failsafe.  But regardless of which I choose, no desktop starts..no nautilus.
<genii> m_tadeu: Ideally, but in practice, not. When the debug packages are unavailable, the usual way to debug is to install the ddeb repositories ( debug symbols repository)
<genii> m_tadeu: So a file like /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list  with a line like: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com trusty main restricted universe multiverse        ( in this case trusty is assumed)
<Geekasaurus> I am looking in /var/log/syslog for errors.  This is probably the wrong log for this sort of thing.  Can anyone suggest a log I should examine?
<genii> Geekasaurus: Try in home directory a file called .xsession-errors
<Geekasaurus> Thanks Genii.  There is an interesting error here:
<Geekasaurus> init: Failed to obtain gnome-session instance: Unknown parameter: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP init: Disconnected from notified D-Bus bus init: xsession-init main process (2328) killed by TERM signal init: hud main process (2330) terminated with status 1
<Geekasaurus> It looks like gnome-session failed because of an unknown parameter.  Let me Google that.
<BluesKaj> Geekasaurus, how many desktops do you have installed ?
<genii> Geekasaurus: Might also want to do: ls -lR ~/ | grep root       ...and see if something there important belongs to root instead of to the user whose dir it is
<Jef91> Howdy folks - how do I configure virtual work spaces in kde?
<Geekasaurus> Genii--there were some files owned by root in that part of the directory tree, but they are gone now, and the problem persists.  I have to reboot it to get it back to the login prompt.
<Geekasaurus> Fortunately I can get into the system with Putty.  GAWD but I love Putty
<Geekasaurus> I now have a happy login screen with a blue background.  I think it is the plasma wallpaper.  Does this have anything to do with it?
<BluesKaj> Geekasaurus, yes most likely
<m_tadeu> how can I run memtest86? it's not in the grub menu anymore
<Jef91> Can I customize the hotkey for calling the run command prompt in kde?
<genii> m_tadeu: Install package memtest86+ , it should add itself to the boot menu after
<m_tadeu> genii: it didn't...I have "Advanced options" and "System setup"...advanced options has the several installed kernels and "System setup" displayed the message "error: can't find command 'fwsetup'"
<m_tadeu> bahh reconfiguring the package solved the problem
<m_tadeu> another question...my lighdm is currentely using ubuntu style....how do I change it to kdm style?
<genii> m_tadeu: install lightdm-kde-greeter   should do it
<m_tadeu> genii: thx
<skinux> I just tried launching KTimeTracker's Help->Contents via menu. Documentation software launched, however, it shows a notice page saying that content cannot be found. How do I fix this?
<Jef91> Can I customize the hotkey for calling the run command prompt in kde?
<Jef91> So - my laptop backlight adjusts properly when I use the slider under the battery widget, but the function brightness up/down keys do not work. Any idea how I can get the function keys to work as well?
<Geekasaurus> Greetings Kubuntuers........
<Jef91> nvm my system updates just finished and things are working now :)
<Geekasaurus> I am glad my computer reboots quickly....I'm doing it a lot today
#kubuntu 2014-09-10
<Geekasaurus> I'll ask again: I have Kubuntu 14.04.  On the main console, there is no desktop after login.  There's a nice, happy graphic, but nothing else.  It doesn't matter which desktop I choose: Default, Gnome, Gnome Flashback (Compbiz), Gnome Flashback (Metacity), KDE Plasma Workspace, or Unity.  All of them result in no desktop (nautilus).
 * RedDeath Back
<schoppenhauer> hello. I selected the "brai" keyboard layout as secondary layout in kubuntu 14.04, but it really behaves strange when I try to use it. most programs just ignore the dot-keys, one particular program (Skype) once showed braille-dots.
<schoppenhauer> any clue what the problem could be?
<aryo> schoppenhauer: i don't have idea, but i recommend using ibus
<schoppenhauer> aryo: does ibus support braille input? I don't really think so.
<schoppenhauer> ibus would be nice since I want to use japanese as well.
<aryo> Ibus-anthy provides japanese layout, but for braille i don't know
<schoppenhauer> aryo: how does ibus integrate in kubuntu?
<aryo> As it is installed, it will integrated well
<schoppenhauer> somehow, starting ibus and selecting japanese and typing "wakarimasen" does not ... do anything
<schoppenhauer> aryo: that is, just inputs the roman letters ...
<aryo> If not, you can configure it with im-config
<aryo> You need im-config, select ibus and restart kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know if/what the Kubuntu devs have said about systemd?
<Unit193> Optionally for utopic, default later on.
<DarthFrog> Darn. <stronger language repressed>
<DarthFrog> I'm not aligned with Lennart Poettering's vision of Linux.
<schoppenhauer> create your own vision \o/
<schoppenhauer> it is free software
<schoppenhauer> use fvwm
<schoppenhauer> why is there no fvwmbuntu?
<schoppenhauer> well. good night. and thx.
<DarthFrog> schoppenhauer:  I've used fvwm in the past.
<schoppenhauer> わかりません
<DarthFrog> and fvwm is orthogonal to systemd.
<schoppenhauer> ibus works \o/
<schoppenhauer> well. I am still a person who likes the good old sysvinit.
<hateball> I like how the opendesktop.org certificate is still not replaced...
<Graf_Westerholt> hateball :)
<mcstr__> guys i have some problem with gtk libs... i have manually installed gtk3 via offical webbapge download and now it wont't start any gtk based apps or apps usin this library ... all i get is macstar@macstar-desktop:~$ cheese
<mcstr__> cheese: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_frame_clock_get_type
<mcstr__> i have checked libgtk-3 is installed
<mcstr__> any fix for this? or shall i just reinstall libgtk?
<mcstr__> reinstall libgtk3 won't fix the problem
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mcstr__> i could try to remove libgtk-3 via muon but then it wants to remove so many apps i don'tt wanna do this
<mcstr__> and as i said manually reinstallation does not fix the problem
<mcstr__> any ideas?
<mcstr__> i mean if i remove it i lose chesse, conky manager, glade, plasma widget kimpanel, simple scan audacious plugins appgrid braesero hmmm
<mcstr__> well gonna try this now anyway
<mcstr_> shit
<mcstr_> macstar@macstar-desktop:~$ cheese
<mcstr_> cheese: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk_frame_clock_get_type
<mcstr_> the problem remains
<mcstr_> has anyone an idea please?
<yofel> for some reason your libgtk3 has a different ABI than what we had before, so you'll have to rebuild anything that uses it
<lordievader> mcstr_: I have no idea if this is related but what version of gtk3 do you have? http://upstream-tracker.org/compat_reports/gtk+/3.7.8_to_3.7.10/abi_compat_report.html
<mcstr_> lordievader i suspect it is, i manually installed gtk3 a few days ago via official homepage and since then i have this problem
<mcstr_> lordievader how can i check my gtk ver?
<lordievader> mcstr_: I know next to nothing about gtk, let me check some stuff.
<lordievader> !info libgtk-3-0
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.2 (trusty), package size 1874 kB, installed size 6745 kB
<lordievader> !info libgtk-3-0 precise
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.8 (precise), package size 2252 kB, installed size 5946 kB
<yofel> mcstr_: what does 'ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0.*' say?
<lordievader> mcstr_: "apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0" will tell you what version you have I suppose.
<mcstr_> yofel macstar@macstar-desktop:~$ ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0.*
<mcstr_> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0.1000.8
<yofel> ok, that's 3.10.8
<mcstr_> lordievader acstar@macstar-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0
<mcstr_> libgtk-3-0:
<mcstr_>   Installiert:           3.10.8-0ubuntu1.2
<mcstr_>   Installationskandidat: 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.2
<mcstr_>   Versionstabelle:
<mcstr_>  *** 3.10.8-0ubuntu1.2 0
<unopaste> mcstr_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mcstr_> sorry for flooding --> http://paste.kde.org/pjqxai9bs
<lordievader> !paste | mcstr_
<ubottu> mcstr_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> that looks ok...
<mcstr_> yofel tried to reinstall libgtk3 and also removed installed again did a reboot
<mcstr_> problem remains
<mcstr_> could it be that this file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0.  is a wrong symlink?
<yofel> well, what does it point to?
<mcstr_> checking...
<mcstr_> symlinks to libgtk-3.so.0.1000.8
<yofel> then that part is ok
<yofel> mcstr_: did you also install cheese from the website?
<mcstr_> yofel nope
<mcstr_> removing and reinstalling ruby glib2 now
<mcstr_> problem remains :(
<mcstr_> please have a look at this http://paste.kde.org/ps5lgk9is  it says these packages are installed but not needed anymore ... did not get that before
<mcstr_> save to remove?
<yofel> that happened because they were automatically installed as dependencies and you removed whatever used them
<yofel> so it's usually safe to remove them
<mcstr_> yofel i have libgdk-3.so.0.0.12 in /usr/local/lib thats an older one right?
<yofel> it should be... but I'm not sure :/
<mcstr_> HA
<mcstr_> moved those in another folder
<mcstr_> so that it does not use them anymore
<mcstr_> and now cheese works
<mcstr_> :D
<mcstr_> checking synaptic but i bet every prog will work now again
<mcstr_> synaptic runs fine as well now :)
<lordievader> !info libgdk
<ubottu> Package libgdk does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info libgdk3.0-cil
<ubottu> libgdk3.0-cil (source: gtk-sharp3): CLI binding for GDK 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.99.2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 81 kB, installed size 412 kB
<mcstr_> stop it guys :) thx for help but moving these files fixed it
<mcstr_> i will copy now the .1000.8 files into /usr/local/lib just to be save
<lordievader> Still, that is an ugly fix and there might be a bug related to it.
<yossarianuk> neptuneos sounds interesting .. Based on Debian Stable/later kernel/later nvidia drivers/ latest stable KDE and BFS scheduler
<lordievader> But this gtk business scares me...
<mcstr_> lordievader me too :)
<yossarianuk> but no UEFI support.....
<lordievader> !offtopic | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yofel> well, what might've happened is that it was using the system gtk, but was using a plugin or other lib from /usr/local/ which messed things up
<yofel> library linking is scary
<lordievader> Wouldn't that count as a bug?
<mcstr_> oh
<mcstr_> an amazing side effect of this fix is that the older version of glade does not crash anymore
<mcstr_> :D
<mcstr_> that's amazing
<yofel> would be a bug, not sure where I guess. If cheese had an RPATH defined then it's a bug there, if not then it's a bug in gtk
<mcstr_> always used to crash when i created an about dialog after a window now i can create so many widgets no crash
<mcstr_> yofel no gtk based app or app using gtk libs was working anymore before the fix
<yossarianuk> sorry .... (its semi related as its a KDE /debian based distro - but point taken..)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: For #kubuntu-offtopic it is fine, but since it is no Kubuntu support question it is offtopic here.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: np
<mcstr_> gotta go now i ll be back later….. if i can still do anything to help fixing this if its really a bug somewhere let me know
<nandhu> #openstack-devstack
<bilo> hi, any info when the next version will be released (14.10) ?
<ikonia> errr 10/2014
<ikonia> it's in the name
<lordievader> !schedule
<lordievader> Hmm, that doesn't work anymore.
<tsimpson> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<bilo> thanks !
<bilo> im asking because im new to linux and i want to find the best linux to run flawlessly with owncloud  ? any pros/cons with kubuntu ?
<ikonia> bilo: find a distro that has owncloud packages and use them - and they will support you in getting it running
<bilo> owncloud should be running on an external server
<bilo> im more interested in a flawless integration with the desktop
<ikonia> .....so you don't want to use your own owncloud build, you want to connect ao an existing one
<bilo> ive heard about konnect and kalendar. is it really that simple ?
<ikonia> on that I have no idea
<ikonia> I don't use the kde desktop any more
<bilo> which one do you use ?
<ikonia> gnome
<bilo> do you use owncloud ?
<ikonia> on occasion
<ikonia> I'm currently evaluating if I should use it more/less
<hateball> as long as your calendar handles caldav it should be OK
<bilo> what is your criteria ?
<hateball> calendar app*
<ikonia> my criteria is specifc to me
<bilo> i want to make sure that the sync works   well across all plattforms and i dont end up with 3x the contacts i had spread all over the  thing
<hateball> Well it's just carddav
<hateball> At any rate, the friendly people in #owncloud probably knows more about owncloud
 * hateball only uses the webdav part of owncloud
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bilo> thNKA THANKS
<btm05> when I start an application from the shell (Konsole, tmux) I can't see the mouse pointer inside the application.
<btm05> Is this a graphics card issue?
<btm05> dmesg says something about a conflicting frame buffer usage, is that relevant?
<btm05> When I start the program from Dolphin, everything is fine. On other distros there's also no problem.
<btm05> I'd like to get this fixed because it's really annoying to have to change to the file manager everytime I want to test the GUI.
<BluesKaj> btm05, which gpu and driver?
<btm05> BluesKaj: Intel GM45 and the driver is i915
<btm05> It's a venerable thinkpad r500.
<btm05> venerable, is that the right word for old.
<btm05> But I just discovered, that I only have the problem from tmux. In Konsole, everything works, so I might have some rubbish in my tmux.conf
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm uing a lenovo g500 with the same driver, but I'm not familiar with tmux or what it doea
<BluesKaj> does
<btm05> it's a terminal mu- something or other.. multiplexer.
<btm05> Let's you quickly jump around in the one physical terminal nicely. good stuff and worth a try.
<BluesKaj> i just use yakuake for this machine for sshing I use the terminal... not on the job, merely a home user with a small LAN
<Slartibartfast13> I"m running Kubuntu on a live CD, and it looks like it automatically mounted all my hard drives.  Is that supposed to happen automatically?
<Slartibartfast13> Kubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> 14.04 with vanilla (untouched) samba; Shares set via Dolphin don't show up, even on localhost (checked using 'smbtree'). Can't find any logs to indicate what is happening under the hood either. Anyone able to help?
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, that's in case you decide to install Kubuntu
<Slartibartfast13> But I don't want Kubuntu to make any changes to my Windows system, so should I unmount all the hard drives, so it only uses my RAM, BluesKaj  ?
<BluesKaj> it won't make any changes to your windows setup
<Slartibartfast13> Or should I just unmount the system drive?
<Slartibartfast13> Yeah, but what if, for example, I download and insstall Google Chrome using the live Kubuntu CD?
<TJ-> OK, some progress. Starting from terminal "QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /var/lib/samba/usershares" and I find "ls -dl /var/lib/samba/usershares" => "drwxrwx--T 2 root sambashare 4096 May  6 13:08 /var/lib/samba/usershares" but "groups | grep samabashare || echo Not Found" => "Not Found"
<Slartibartfast13> I am worried that if my system drive is mounted, it could make permanent changes to that hard drive when I am running the live CD
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, it won't install on your windows or any other OS on the hdd. I will hold it in the memory, and it will be gone once you quit
<Slartibartfast13> Ok, that sounds good.  It is only accessing the RAM when I install stuff using the Software Centre?
<BluesKaj> yes,
<Slartibartfast13> But what would happen if I install too much stuff for the RAM to handle, beyond the RAM's memory limit?  Would Kubuntu then try to access my hard drive?
<BluesKaj> no
<Slartibartfast13> I got 3.25 GB of RAM memory
<Slartibartfast13> Oh, so it would probaby stop the installation and give me a warning, BluesKaj ?
<TJ-> The fix was "sudo adduser $USER sambashare" - but I've not seen that documented as a requirement anywhere; looks like a bug
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, probly, I've never tried more than one or two apps on live media
<Slartibartfast13> Thanks for your help, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, yw
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: I suppose it uses tmpfs rather than ramfs. Tmpfs throws a disk full error when the memory is full.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I don't recall a bug , but do remember having to setup shares and installing samba on both source and target machines before network folder setup would work thru dolphin
<BluesKaj> even tho smb eas already installed on both machines
<BluesKaj> was
<TJ-> BluesKaj: This was an issue that Dolphin failed to create the user shares at all, due to having no permission to create entries in "/var/lib/samba/usershares" - this is on a clean Kubuntu install. The share service is from "kdenetwork-filesharing" so I think this a bug that is across that package, and dolphin
<Slartibartfast13> What does the "fs" stand for in tmpfs, lordievader  ?
<TJ-> fs == File System
<TJ-> tmp == TeMPorary
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ok I'll take your word on that :)
<Slartibartfast13> Where does the tmpfs data get stored, when I run the live Kubuntu CD?
<TJ-> Security wiki describes the group, but doesn't help much: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges#Share_files_with_the_local_network
<Slartibartfast13> lordievader, you mean if I install too much data for the RAM to handle, the tmpfs takes over the ramfs, and I get a disk full error?
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, in the tmp dir in the memory
<BluesKaj> it allstores in the memory , if you fill it up the system will most likely freeeze up
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, are you afraid to install kubuntu ona partition ,m if so you can use windows as a host and install kubuntu in VM as a guest OS
<TJ-> tmpfs lives entirely in the kernel page cache, and on swap.
<Slartibartfast13> It's probably a bad idea to use Windows as a host, cause this PC has Windows XP installed
<BluesKaj> if there is one
<Slartibartfast13> It would be better to use Kubuntu as a host, and run Windows XP as a virtual machine, right?
<BluesKaj> windows xp is no longer even supported by MS , i'd install W7
<Slartibartfast13> W7 costs hundreds of dollars
<BluesKaj> yes kubuntu as host and windows as guest would be best
<BluesKaj> XP will run fine as a guest on kubuntu
<TJ-> BluesKaj: not necessarily; If there will be Windows applications that need to use GPU hardware acceleration its often better to have Windows on the bare-metal, and Linux in the VMs
<Slartibartfast13> If I run Windows XP as a virtual machine, I can just close its connection to the Internet, to prevent any malware from getting in from the Internet, right?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ok , i've never run kubuntu as a guest onm windows it's always been the reverse
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Malware doesn't 'get in' - you invite it through your activities combined with vulnerabilities in the software you're using.
<BluesKaj> linux isn't nera
<Slartibartfast13> I think Kubuntu would be more secure for accessing the Internet.  I only need Windows for running my printers and scanners and for gaming
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I've been configuring a laptop with dual-boot Win7 and Kubuntu this week for this very reason; some of the developer tools required to be used on Windows by the university require GPU hardware acceleration, so we also have Kubuntu in a VM, with an additional large shared FAT32 partition.
<BluesKaj> linux isn't nearly as vulnerable as windows is to malware and viruses
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: It's worth checking that those games you use will work in a virtualised Windows installation
<BluesKaj> TJ-, well I just dual boot, VMs never really did much for me and being a home user I have more time to switch being in a relaxed environment free of job pressures
<Slartibartfast13> They are old PC games on CDs, such as GTA Vice City and Morrowind, from circa 2005
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I had to beat Win7 into submission since the HDD has GPT not MBR, and Win7 on a BIOS system won't read/use a GPT. Had to craft a hybrid MBR partition table to include the Windows and shared_data partitions in order to get dual-boot to work correctly.
<Slartibartfast13> It sounds like both virtual machines and dual boot systems require a lot of work and maintenance  that is beyond my knowledge and expertise
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Depending on what hypervisor you use to virtualise Windows, you might get reasonable 3D acceleration. I think VirtualBox and VMWare provide such drivers, but so far there isn't one for QEMU/KVM.
<Slartibartfast13> QEMU/KVM?
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Once set up they're like any other system, but there are pros on cons like with anything, and the hardest part, I think, is deciding which trade-offs to make
<BluesKaj> well TJ- , just wiped the drive clean of W8 and all it's associated bloatware and partitions and use legacy mode for W7 and Kubuntu
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: The 'native' Linux kernel's virtualisation technology - Kernel Virtual Machine
<Slartibartfast13> But QEMU?  What is that?
<BluesKaj> !qemu | Slartibartfast13
<ubottu> Slartibartfast13: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<BluesKaj> TJ-, the only disadvantage with legacy mode is a usb live-OS won't boot unless the uefi is enabled and secure boot is disabled
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Yeah, I build all mine to dual boot on EFI and BIOS
<BluesKaj> when i got this laptop I hadn't read up on eufi and how to work around it in a dual boot setup so I gave up on uefi and too k the legacy route as soon as I knew i could make it work :)
<BluesKaj> TJ- ^
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I find UEFI makes most grub multiboot issues go away, very welcome not having OSes fighting over which owns sector 0 of the boot device
<BluesKaj> TJ-, never had an issue with grub mucking up, it just installed in the mbr without a hitch
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I don't either; but I support those kinds of low level issues and they're extremely difficult to resolve remotely especially with non-technical users.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, fortunately I'm not responsible for any other pcs except the machines on our home network
<Slartibartfast13> What do you mean by "legacy" and "UEFI" ?
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: Motherboard's Legacy BIOS vs UEFI firmwares - they boot systems in different ways. UEFI often provides a Compatibility Support Module (CSM) to provide a legacy boot option too
<Slartibartfast13> Does Legacy refer to Windows, and UEFI refer to Ubuntu?
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: No
<BluesKaj> legacy is the old BIOS method of booting uefi is MS invention to make it easier to deal with the bloatware partitions it creates on new machines :)
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: BIOS is legacy; it was what the original IBM PC had in the 1980s
<Slartibartfast13> Ok, thanks, I understand better now
<TJ-> BluesKaj: UEFI is an Intel invention; begain in the late '90s mostly for server grade systems but MS's decision to require it for Windows 8 has pushed almost all new motherboards into using it.
<Slartibartfast13> YEah, now I understand  what you said earlier, makes more sense
<BluesKaj> BIOS was around until 2010 or so iirc then UEFI was introduced on most new machines
<Slartibartfast13> But all my machines are 10 years old.  All my 3 desktop PCs must be using legacy BIOS
<BluesKaj> yup
<Slartibartfast13> and I heard it's not safe to frack with your BIOS
<BluesKaj> we have 3 desktops here 2006 and 2008 vintage, so UEFI was new to me when I received this laptop for Christmas last yr
<Slartibartfast13> I think it's easier for me to run Windows XP separately on my old Athlon PC, which still does not have Internet access, no network card I could see
<Slartibartfast13> and run Kubuntu on this Pavilion PC, which is newer, faster, has more RAM and tonnes of hard drive space
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, ethernet cards are cheapand esily installled
<Slartibartfast13> I'm using ethernet now over a phone line
<Slartibartfast13> I appreciate your patience.  Thanks for clarifying a lot of things for me
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: I blame you for the fact that I have a vivid image in my mind of an Italian Bistro!
<Slartibartfast13> Slartibartfast is a character from the Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy, by Douglas Adams
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: And flies around in a space-ship that looks like an Italian Bistro :)
<Slartibartfast13> Speaking of flying around in a spaceship.  I was able to install and run such a game using my Xubuntu live CD, and it worked
<Slartibartfast13> But the game was totally keyboard controlled, and I failed to integrate my Logitech gamepad  controller
<Slartibartfast13> but then I installed a Sony X game system thingy that recognized my gamepad, but it did not work on the space game
<Slartibartfast13> However, it appeared to facilitate new sound effect for the game.  I was just screwing around with the live CD, to see what would work
<Slartibartfast13> But I found another game that looked even better, and which does not require much memory or hardware acceleration.  It's called Other-Life
<Slartibartfast13> When I looked up setup info on Other-Life, I figured I could probably get it installed and working here using a live CD
<Slartibartfast13> Unfortunately, the installation commands are confusing and don't make much sense, for Other-Life, so I gave up
<BluesKaj> Slartibartfast13, wine will run a lot of games on linux that are designed for windows
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Slartibartfast13> this game has linux version
 * Graf_Westerholt is playing 0 A.D.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Slartibartfast13> But I think if I installed it, it would create a directory on my hard drive to run, another reason why I abandoned the idea of installing it
<BluesKaj> no it won't unless you install it to an OS while running in the OS
<adsmz> so I ran a few weeks of overdue updates on my kubuntu 14.04 laptop, and now my wireless card doesn't work
<adsmz> after a restart
<BluesKaj> adsmz, which wifi chip?
<adsmz> I have no clue, lemme google it
<adsmz> or is there some way to check it?
<BluesKaj> adsmz, open a terminal, sudo lshw -C network , look under Wireless Interface,  product
<adsmz> two lists came up: *-network UNCLAIMED and *-network
<adsmz> they both show different products
<BluesKaj> adsmz, do you see network manager in the system tray ?
<adsmz> I see a network controller (the UNCLAIMED thing), and an ethernet interface
<BluesKaj>  is there vendor under unclaimed
<adsmz> Qualcomm Atheros
<BluesKaj> what does the ethernet vendor show
<adsmz> Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<Slartibartfast13> These are the installation instructions for Other-Life:
<Slartibartfast13> http://pastebin.com/7J1WX8Cx
<Slartibartfast13> The only part of these instructions for installing Other-Life, that I don't understand, is the following:
<Slartibartfast13>  Set the execute bit on the executable programs (*bin):
<Slartibartfast13>  chmod +x *bin
<Slartibartfast13> Is that a command line I need to enter in the command terminal, and at what point during the installation do I enter it?
<BluesKaj> adsmz, sorry I can't locate a wifi driver marvel newer than ubuntu 12.04 , and I have some errands to do for the next few hrs so I have to leave
<adsmz> sorry, craptop crashed
<adsmz> so any idea what to do about my network issues?
<adsmz> BluesKaj?
<adsmz> ok then
<adsmz> I'm having trouble with my wifi. I seem to be unable to turn on the wifi hardware.
<adsmz> sudo lshw -C network returns a network controler labeled uncalled, vendor is Qualcomm Atheros (this is marked UNCLAIMED); it also returns an ethernet interface, vendor is Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<adsmz> *not labeled uncalled, disregard that
<adsmz> anyone able to help?
<kubuntu_> test
<adsmz> you're coming through
<kubuntu_> I accidentally parted from the default Freenode channel
<kubuntu_> and I can't get it back
<vedu> I just ran an apt-get upgrade and now kubuntu is not starting
<vedu> Only when I goto recovery mode -> resume it starts with a lot of features missing
<soee> vedu: are you sure you did not removed any important packages during upgrade ?
<vedu> I am not sure. I do not remember the output of it
<vedu> soee: But seems unlikely
<soee> do you have any erros ?
<lordievader> vedu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<vedu> soee: yes there were a few errors but the final output seemed ok
<vedu> lordievader: thanks :)
<vedu> Since I am able to use the recovery mode -> resume version of kubuntu I think I have a graphics card driver problem
<soee> if there were errors how the final output be ok ? :)
<soee> lordievader: wasnt the lightdm broken by lastest nvidia ?
<vedu> soee: in some "processing triggers ... " there were errors in between but in the end no ERROR message was shown
<vedu> let me check
<kubuntu> When I tried to turn off my PC to exit my Kubuntu Live CD, it asked me if I want to suspend RAM.  What does that do?
<Slartibartfast13> Did you see my message when I was named "kubuntu"?
<Slartibartfast13> How do you properly exit from a Kubuntu Live CD?
<Slartibartfast13> When I used the Xubuntu Live CD, it automatically asked me to remove the CD when I tried to shut off, then it automatically shut off when I pressed return
<Slartibartfast13> But the Kubuntu Live CD asked me to suspend my RAM when I tried to shut off the PC
<Slartibartfast13> So I am not sure how to shut off the Kubuntu Live CD, so that I can reboot the PC into Windows XP
<Slartibartfast13> I typed the following in the #ubuntu channel...Will suspending the RAM help me shut down the live CD, so I can remove the live Kubuntu CD, and then clear my RAM, so I can reboot into Windows?
<Slartibartfast13> Posted it here, cause I got no response
<rberg_> never heard of that.. usually the cd asks you to remove the installer media and hit enter to reboot
<Slartibartfast13> I clicked on the big K icon, then Leave
<rberg_> from there you can select sleep, shutdown, or reboot..
<Slartibartfast13> May be I installed too much
<Slartibartfast13> What does suspend RAM do?
<rberg_> maybe you accidentally double clicked and didnt notice you hit suspend
<Slartibartfast13> No, it asked me to suspend when I tried to shut down with >Leave
<rberg_> suspend to ram puts the laptop to sleep while keeping the ram active so you can resume where you were
<Slartibartfast13> it's a desktop PC
<rberg_> err computer not specifically a laptop
<lordievader> soee: That was fixed yesterday, or so I've heard.
<Slartibartfast13> Ok, so suspending RAM is a bad idea, because I want the RAM to get cleared before I reboot into Windows
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: You wont be able to boot into windows when you suspend.
<rberg_> if you suspend if will go right back to linux when you hit the power button.. I would try that then try and hit reboot again
<Slartibartfast13> But I can just >leave shut down without suspending RAM, refuse suspending RAM, so I can let it automatically clear the RAM, right?
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: What do you mean? Shutdown? Reboot?
<rberg_> yeah shutdown should power the computer off and not suspend to ram
<Slartibartfast13> But it never asked me to remove the CD  when I tried to shut down
<Slartibartfast13> When should I remove the CD?
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: Do you run the live-cd?
<Slartibartfast13> The live CD is still inside my optical drive tray and Kubuntu LIve CD is running now
<Slartibartfast13> But I want to shut everything down and remove the CD, so I can boot into Windows later
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: Then it should wait for you to open the tray and remove the disc before continueing the shutdown/reboot process.
<lordievader> Perhaps it only prompts at reboot though.
<Slartibartfast13> Ok, I'll just try shutting it down again, and let my PC decide when to remove the CD
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: You can remove it manually...
<Slartibartfast13> This tray is annoying on this Pavilion PC.  It never opens or stays open unless the OS is running and waiting for me
<Slartibartfast13> Well, I mean the Windows OS has to be fully booted up to alow me to open the tray without closing up a second later
<Slartibartfast13> it's Windows XP
<Slartibartfast13> You mean remove the CD before I shut down Kubuntu Live CD?
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: No remove it at the BIOS POST.
<Slartibartfast13> POST?
<Slartibartfast13> That would be after Kubuntu has shut down and it's rebooting into BIOS?
<TJ-> Slartibartfast13: POST == Power On Self Test - the process that a PC goes through each time it is powered on, or restarted
<Slartibartfast13> YEah, I think it does that in BIOS, cause BIOS is reading my Master Boot Record, I assume
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: The POST gives you enough time to remove the disc ;)
<lordievader> Slartibartfast13: No, that's after the POST. The POST is meant to check basic functionality.
<Slartibartfast13> Ok, this is good, thanks
<TJ-> BIOS == Basic Input Output System, is the firmware that is executed the moment the CPU beings operating. It configures the basic hardware, does the POST, then handles the boot device selection and loading the boot-loader from disk into memory, before handing over control of the CPU to the boot-loader
<Slartibartfast13> TJ, your explanation is very clear and certainly explains a lot for me
<Slartibartfast13> Your explanation also helps me understand more about how a dual boot system would work
<Slartibartfast13> Instead of shutting it down, I will try restarting, so i can get that live CD out at some point
<Slartibartfast13> then I'll go take a shower, thanks
#kubuntu 2014-09-11
<Daskreech> Hello. Having an issue with a USB mic.
<Daskreech> The Mic shows up but hte system only seems to be taking input from the sound card inputs.
<crdpink> Daskreech: run pavucontrol and check what's selected
<tusharson> Hello everyone
<tusharson> hello
<hateball> Hello
<tusharson> i need some help
<tusharson> regarding kubuntu in vmware
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MilesTeg>  I have a silly issue that is killing me, searches through Google and KDE issue tracker yields no results and I have no idea how to diagnose this myself. Somewhere in the last month "7" key stopped being detected on my machine, built in and external keyboards.  Thus I am forced to copy and paste glyph "7" around whenever I need it which sucks... Any tips? FWIW showkey shows correct values AFAIK.
<soee> keyboard broken ?
<soee> did you tried to connect other
<MilesTeg> Like I said, neither built in neither external keyboard works. External keyboard works on another machine.
<MilesTeg> showkey utility shows correct values
<MilesTeg> also in pure terminal keyboard works correctly
<MilesTeg> thus I assume it is some kind of KDE issue
<vedu> hello. I am getting stuck at the kubuntu loading screen since I recently did a apt-get upgrade. However, when I boot into recovery mode and select "resume" kubuntu loads (with a lot of useful drivers not working)
<lordievader> vedu: Yesterday you've reinstalled the kubuntu-desktop package right?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<schoppenhauer> hello. is it possible to save the SIM Pin, such that I do not get asked about it every time?
<schoppenhauer> (I don't want to deactivate it in case I lose my computer, but the hd is encrypted)
<milosz96> hi, i just got new computer with ssd and hdd. Root partition is on ssd and /home is on hdd. My linux is waiting for something during boot. This might be helpful: http://pastebin.com/X8CAZ0Rm
<lordievader> milosz96: Check the cables to the drives and ensure they are properly inserted, in both the drive and motherboard.
<milosz96> lordievader: ok
<milosz96> lordievader: everything looks good
<lordievader> Both drives are online?
<milosz96> i think so, how can i check this?
<lordievader> milosz96: sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> milosz96, make sure the boot drive is first in the uefi/bios boot sequence
<milosz96> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/j0W5BcqA
<milosz96> BluesKaj: it is
<lordievader> milosz96: Both are online.
<milosz96>  if it isnt possible to fix that, at least tell me how to limit transfer speed to 1,5GB/s
<lordievader> milosz96: Why would you want to limit the transfer speed?
<milosz96> after 60s (look @ first paste) system cut down speed to 1,5GB and boot correctly
<lordievader> milosz96: I do not see that in your first paste. However SMART says: SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
<milosz_> lordievader: i'm milosz96, look here, its log during launching suse installer: http://imagebin.ca/v/1Zybl6Wy341S
<lordievader> My thoughts tell me this is more of a hardware problem than a software problem.
<BluesKaj> wonder if he was using secure boot
<milosz_> BluesKaj: is that matter?
<yuradoc> Hello
<BluesKaj> yes if you are trying to boot into a usb or flash drive
<BluesKaj> milosz_,^
<yuradoc> i've go some pb with Kubuntu 14.04. after resume from hibirnate my mouse doesn't work, only touchpad
<milosz_> BluesKaj: i don't know why but if i choose option without UEFI when booting from usb computer just reboot
<yuradoc> 1. how could i to enable it? 2. how's to make it always work
<BluesKaj> milosz_, yes uefi is usually required to boot a usb drive, that's what I'm required to do on my laptop
<BluesKaj> milosz_, sewcure boot is not needed to boot usb
<BluesKaj> secure that is
<rberg_> grr Freezing of tasks failed after 20.010 seconds (1 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0):  baloo_file      D ffff88021e214440     0  7246   6844 0x00000004
<milosz_> BluesKaj: i checked, secure boot is disabled
<lordievader> milosz_: Have you ran a smart long test on both drives?
<milosz_> lordievader: nope
<waddlesplash> OK, I downloaded and tried Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5
<waddlesplash> I have to say, it's quite nice. Only a few rough spots:
<waddlesplash>  * KMix does not autostart in system tray (at least after install to HDD), manually launching it makes it appear there
<waddlesplash>  * Qt5 apps default to QtCurve, but GTK apps and Qt4 apps do not despite that the theme is installed.
<lordievader> waddlesplash: Make bug reports, there aren't many devels in this channel.
<waddlesplash> ah, okay
<waddlesplash> where is the bug tracker? Or is it the default one?
<waddlesplash> Kubuntu-Next?
<lordievader> waddlesplash: I suppose it is launchpad. Since the plasma5 ppa is hosted there also.
<lordievader> waddlesplash: Perhaps the folk in #project-neon will be able to assist you better.
 * RedDeath Back
<waddlesplash> lordievader: what's Project Neon?
<lordievader> waddlesplash: That is what you are running ;)
<waddlesplash> Ah, okay ;-)
<waddlesplash> Would the -devel channel be better?
<lordievader> waddlesplash: Well, there (#project-neon) or #kubuntu-devel.
<waddlesplash> So Neon is just the codename, right?
<lordievader> That's what I've come to understand.
 * RedDeath Salut/Hello
<zonda> hey
<zonda> a there everybody here?
<zonda> nobody?
<lordievader> Hey zonda
<lordievader> zonda: IRC isn't as direct as many people seem to think.
<zonda> fuck! I`ll leave this channel
<zonda> adios fags
<lordievader> That was strange...
<Riddell> sheesh
<somekool> hello
<lordievader> Hey somekool
<Rose__> hi
<Rose__> چگونه ویندوز 8 را حذف کنم؟؟
<Rose__> kubuntu#
<Rose__> join #kubuntu
<Rose__> join #kubuntu/
<Graf_Westerholt> Rose__, what are you trying to do? ;)
<Rose__> سلام
<Graf_Westerholt> Rose__, I do not know what language this is. :(
<Rose__>  i am irani
<Rose__> i speak persian
<Graf_Westerholt> !fa | Rose__
<Graf_Westerholt> !fas | Rose__
<Graf_Westerholt> !per | Rose__
<Rose__> iran
<Graf_Westerholt> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Graf_Westerholt> Rose__, does this help you?
<Rose__> ایرانی هست
<genii> Hm
<randi> ?
 * genii makes more coffee
<BerenBarahir> How do you install Google Chrome?
<BerenBarahir> onto Kubuntu 14.04
<BerenBarahir> I"m using a live CD
<soee> BerenBarahir: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<soee> oh sorry you want Chrome
<soee> you have to download it
<BerenBarahir> I did that already, but it keeps refusing to install
<BerenBarahir> I tried using the software Centre, too
<BerenBarahir> This is strange, because the same installation file works with Xubuntu 14.04, but not with Kubuntu 14.04
<BerenBarahir> The file I downloaded is called google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<BerenBarahir> I'm running KUbuntu 14.04 off a live CD
<BerenBarahir> When I ran Xubuntu 14.04 off a live CD, I had not problems installing the same installation file for Google Chrome
<BerenBarahir> I just right clicked on the file and opened it with the Software Centre, but that does not work with Kubuntu 14.04
<BerenBarahir> is there a terminal command I can use to install Google Chrome?
<genii> BerenBarahir: If you already have the deb file you downloaded from Google, cd into the directory where it is located, then: sudo dpkg -i <the-filename-here>
<genii> Keep in mind if you are installing packages onto a livecd booted system, the amount of system ram is the limiting factor for what you can install
<rberg_> and follow up with a 'sudo apt-get -f install' to pull in any dependencies if needed
<Naphatul> i copied the hotkey config file to another machine also running kubuntu but a clean install, the changes are not shown in the control panel ui
<Naphatul> but they sort of work, for example alt+a is krunner, it brings up krunner but also types a into it
<Naphatul> how can i fix it?
<Walex2> Naphatul: that's unlikel. 'krunner' usually is activated by 'ALT-F2'
<Naphatul> Walex2: i have it set so it's activated by alt+a
<Walex2> Naphatul: and if a hot key is changed properly, it won't eho
<Walex2> Naphatul: check with 'kcmshell4 keys' and select "Run Command"
<Naphatul> Walex2: i know where to change it, the issue is that i copied the config file from my computer to my laptop, and it's partly working
<Naphatul> it's bringing up krunner, but also typing in a
<Naphatul> if the modified config file didn't work at all it wouldn't bring up krunner at all
<Naphatul> and if it did fully work it wouldn't type in the a
<Walex2> Naphatul: I dobule checked and what you have done is to bind 'krunner' to "a" not "alt-a"
<Naphatul> Walex2: the computer i'm currently using has it "alt-a"
<Naphatul> and i copied *that* config file
<Walex2> Naphatul: check on the other... Because when I bind it to "alt-a" there is no "a" in the prompt, and when I bind it to "a" there is an "a" in the prompt
<Walex2> BTW "alt-a" for 'krunner' is a particularly bad choice, but you surely know better
<Naphatul> Walex2: the UI on my laptop shows it bound to Alt+F2
<Naphatul> the problem is it works with both
<Naphatul> and inconsistently
<Walex2> "alt-a" is a particularly bad binding with anything...
<Naphatul> why is alt+a a bad choice?
<Walex2> Naphatul: because it is a *very common application binding*
<Naphatul> that does what? i've never noticed it
<Walex2> Naphatul: to avoid conflict with application bindings I try to set all my global bindings on "super+key" or "ctrl-shift+key" or similar
<Naphatul> i don't have super on the left side of my keyboard and ctrl+shift+something i use for window management
<Walex2> Naphatul: if you haven't noticed "alt-a" stopping common applications usage from the keyboard then you may not be using the keyboard a lot...
<Naphatul> in firefox it does the same as ctrl+a and in all the other applications i use it does nothing
<alin_> hy
<alin_> i love ubuntu
<alin_> i love kubuntu
<roah> Hello, i'm currently on kubuntu 14.04lts and i got trouble booting on the system since the moment my hard drive goes on read only mode when i was using it, can someone help me plz
<CristianoSaid> where is chanel brasil?
<CristianoSaid> where is chanel brasil?
<CristianoSaid> where is chanel brasil?
<shadeslayer_> !br | CristianoSaid
<ubottu> CristianoSaid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<skinux> Why does firefox.com say my Firefox is out-of-date, but Firefox doesn't?
#kubuntu 2014-09-12
<li> 嗨
<li> anybody？
<BerenBarahir> How do you install ttf-mscorefonts-installer using the command terminal?
<BerenBarahir> How do you install ttf-mscorefonts-installer using the command terminal?
<BerenBarahir> woops, thought I was in the wrong channel
<jonathan_> halll
<Guest22424> how are you
<Guest22424> please i install kubuntu on my macbook pro but i don't know partchin
<Guest22424> what is hts+ sda3
<finrod> I'm running a live CD and my whole OS froze up.  How do I reboot?
<finrod> I got a bunch of applications opened up and was running terminal commands when it happened
<lordievader> Good morning.
<madhatt3r> yeah it is a good morning indeed, friday again
<lordievader> o/
<StephaneAscoet> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<StephaneAscoet> I have to install Unity on my Kubuntu at work, how can I do?
<lordievader> StephaneAscoet: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> StephaneAscoet: May I ask why you have to install that? You've got KDE!
<StephaneAscoet> lordievader: but this will uninstall KDE, no?
<lordievader> StephaneAscoet: No, at the login screen you get the option to use KDE or Unity.
<StephaneAscoet> lordievader: I was waiting for the question... I use Kubuntu(thus, KDE SC) everyday since I've been workin here, but it's my last day and my boss would prefer that the guy who will replace me uses Unity
<StephaneAscoet> Thanks, I try
<lordievader> Pff...
<lordievader> Bad choice ;)
<StephaneAscoet> Yes, of course but it their probleme now
<reza> hi, i have change default file manager to dolphin, every thing works fine, except desktop icons wich is still opened with nemo
<StephaneAscoet> It's  installed, if I don't come again here it will be because it works, bye
<reza> hi, i have change default file manager to dolphin, every thing works fine, except desktop icons wich is still opened with nemo
<lordievader> !patience| reza
<ubottu> reza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<aoa_> hello dose anyone know how connect andriod 4.4.4 to kubuntu
<aoa_> i connect phone with cable but it mount read only mode and recognize as camera
<eizodo> i have installed kde5 using project neon, and i'm trying to run yakuake (from project neon) on my kde4; but i'm getting "Couldn't start kded5 from org.kde.kded5.service"; how can i fix that?
<hateball> aoa_: I have used http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html in the past
<aoa_> in past , what now ?
<aoa_> i will crazy , android use linux as kernel , now linux can't mount partition of android . it is ridicule
<hateball> aoa_: Well, now I don't connect it physically :p
<aoa_> i know , airdroid , right ?
<hateball> well I use google drive or owncloud or something
<hateball> or even ssh
<aoa_> ok your Internet speed is awesome .
<hateball> anyhow, you could well give gomtp-fs a spin, it wont hurt
<aoa_> Dose it work on 14.4
<hateball> doesnt seem to have a package for trusty
<hateball> !info mtpfs
<ubottu> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-4.1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 74 kB
<BluesKaj> eizodo, ask in #project-neon
<hateball> You could try this, but at least in the past I had to use the go-mtpfs to get things working
<hateball> aoa_: So you have no wifi to share? You don't need to move things over the internet
<hateball> You could SSH on the same LAN... or use something like Es Explorer on the phone
<eizodo> BluesKaj: thanks
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Is there a tool to enable/disable daemons? I don't have much experience with upstart.
<shadeslayer_> cousin_luigi: sudo service servicename stop
<shadeslayer_> ah enable
<shadeslayer_> hm
<shadeslayer_> not sure
<cousin_luigi> shadeslayer_: My point exactly. Is there a GUI tool?
<shadeslayer_> dunno
<shadeslayer_> never bothered
<cousin_luigi> I'm trying to figure out when dnsmasq is launched and why. I saw it in the process list and I don't like it in the least.
<shadeslayer_> chkconfig
<shadeslayer_> cousin_luigi: why do you not like it?
<cousin_luigi> shadeslayer_: what's the point of having it running when in client mode?
<cousin_luigi> What business does it have?
<shadeslayer_> DNS caching locally?
<cousin_luigi> I see. What happens if I remove it?
<BluesKaj> cousin_luigi, ssytem settings>startup&shutdown>service manager
<cousin_luigi> BluesKaj: Those are KDE services.
<shadeslayer_> cousin_luigi: dns resolution for things only available on the local network might not work, atleast that's what the man page indicates
<BluesKaj> cousin_luigi, ok , i misread your question
<cousin_luigi> shadeslayer_: Ok, as long as it's not a hard dependency.
<shadeslayer_> I think it is
<shadeslayer_> for resolvconf or something
<shadeslayer_> but not sure
<cousin_luigi> dafuq, networkmanager depends on it
<hateball> there are ways to disable it, but you can't just stop the service
<hateball> you need to config network-manager to ignore dnsmasq as well
<shadeslayer_> not surprised
<cousin_luigi> bah
<BluesKaj> network manager overwrites resolv.conf settings unless you want to run a static ip
<cousin_luigi> BluesKaj: That's fine by me.
<BluesKaj> cousin_luigi you set the dns server settings in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head or base if you intend to use /etc/network /interfaces instead of network manager
<BluesKaj> cousin_luigi, did you remove dnsmasq ?
<cousin_luigi> BluesKaj: No, I want to use networkmanager but I'd do without dnsmasq if it was possible.
<lordievader> cousin_luigi: Do you happen to have kvm installed? (I believe that did something with dnsmasq)
<BluesKaj> cousin_luigi, you can either use the package manager or apt-get to remove dnsmasq, but then NM won't be able to resolve dhcp addresses
<cousin_luigi> lordievader: Unless it's installed by default no.
<cousin_luigi> BluesKaj: networkmanager won't be able to do a thing because it depends on dnsmasq-base.
<BluesKaj> cousin_luigi, there's your answer
<cousin_luigi> BluesKaj: I know I have to keep that crap. I'm not too happy about it. But at least it's not my primary system.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<TJ-> 14.04, trying to pair Bluetooth keyboards; the Device Wizard never presents a PIN but shows a spinner constantly - is this a known bug, I've not been able to find references to it so far?
<mr-rich> is there a way to get a list of hardware in my computer? (ie: video card model/manufacturer)?
<lordievader> mr-rich: lspci or lshw
<Walex2> mr-rich: all lists you get are not complete, but most stuff will be there. as <lordievader> said, plus 'dmidecode' and perhals 'lsblk'
<Jef91> Does dolphin support browsing through samba shares?
<TheFakeazneD525> whoa
<benjamin__> a c++ question :) ...is it possible to "delete" a struct pointer in an vector? .... delete v[i]; ?
#kubuntu 2014-09-13
<denza252> :O
<turboroo> hey guys i just installed kubuntu and am installing steam for tf2 on my laptop. What do you think?
<denza252>  Go for it
<turboroo> you guys are no fun
<denza252> :(
<turboroo> I mean what do you think about kubuntu?
<denza252> I like it
<turboroo> linux mint didn't support my intel gma 3000
<turboroo> i was sad.
<denza252> odd
<turboroo> I know!
<turboroo> I like irc.
<turboroo> I am going to telnet to a bbs soon
<turboroo> that way I can social network the way it was meant to be done.
<turboroo> Any recommendations on software for kubuntu?
<denza252> muon package manager
<turboroo> I picked up this irc client when I was using mint.
<turboroo> cool
<turboroo> how has wine support been developing over the years?
<denza252> like synaptic, but doesn't lock up dpkg
<denza252> turboroo: its getting better
 * turboroo yay
<turboroo> can I run cobal apps on here?
<denza252> Idk
<josePHPagoda_> Hello everyone!  I'm having some issues with my touchscreen under Kubuntu 14.04
<denza252> ah, state your problem!
<josePHPagoda_> the first thing I would like to address is that with dual screen, it seems to try to map across both screens
<josePHPagoda_> rather than just the touch screen
<josePHPagoda_> so as a result, the left side of my touchscreen taps on my left monitor
<josePHPagoda_> i'm assuming that can be fixed via calibration, but I've not found any tool to do so
<denza252> alright
<josePHPagoda_> system settings doesn't seem to have one
<denza252> try package x11-touchscreen-calibrator
<josePHPagoda_> fetching that now
<josePHPagoda_> ok, yeah
<josePHPagoda_> it believes my screen is 3840x1080
<josePHPagoda_> which is the problem
<denza252> ah
<josePHPagoda_> so it calibrated the touch for both screens, not just the touchscreen
<josePHPagoda_> any ideas on how I could address that?
<denza252> Alright, I should mention I'm no expert on most stuff
<denza252> But I'll try...
<josePHPagoda_> no worries :)
<josePHPagoda_> i'm an expert at some stuff, but not this :P
<denza252> same
<denza252> System Settings> display and monitor > Display Configuration
<josePHPagoda_> ok
<josePHPagoda_> it shows my two screens
<denza252> just try disabling one screen then calibrating the touch input
<josePHPagoda> denza252: ok, so when I just had the one screen up, it worked fine, but immediately broke once I turned the other screen back up
 * josePHPagoda believes this is a bug.
<denza252> alright, try unjoining the two screens in the configurator
<josePHPagoda> hang on, my panels just froze
<josePHPagoda> which is unpleasant
<josePHPagoda> everything else still works, but my kde panels stopped
<josePHPagoda> which i think is another bug
<josePHPagoda> :-/
<josePHPagoda> ok, so separating them didn't work either
<josePHPagoda> :-/
<josePHPagoda> i'm going to log out and then back in, hopefully that'll fix my panel issue
<josePHPagoda> welp, i can't
<josePHPagoda> the flag in the top right isn't clickable
<josePHPagoda> looks like only applications are clickable
<josePHPagoda> gonna reboot
<josePHPagoda> ok, i'm back
<josePHPagoda> things are happier now
<josePHPagoda> any other ideas denza252?
<denza252> Sorry, no :(
<josePHPagoda> if need be, I can disable the second monitor when I need to use the touchscreen
<denza252> Have you tried ubuntuforums?
<josePHPagoda> the second issue is a bit diff
<josePHPagoda> i've searched them, but not posted anything yet
<josePHPagoda> so the second issue is that clicks don't seem to work inside of SDL games
<josePHPagoda> even though SDL 2 should be handling touch events like mouse events
<traveler> sup all
<denza252> sup
<traveler> 229 users and chat never scrolls lol
<denza252> :P
<traveler> so, long time gnome user, new to kubuntu 4+, so far really like it. really liked what I saw with plasma 5 though.
<traveler> -kde 4+
<traveler> so.......... 2 guys walk into a bar,
<traveler> 3rd guy ducks
<ussher_> chat scrolls when there are questions.
<nova_> My networking stopped working last night after installing updates.  I'm running 14.04 on VMWare Workstation.  "Could not find plugin for 'connection preferences' for application 'systemsettings' Library 'kcm_kio' not found" is the message I see in the network-manager GUI.
<nova_> I'm not sure how to troubleshoot or fix it, especially without internet access.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ubuntuuser> hi guys. Why does Kubuntu 14.04.1 installer crash when installing?
<lordievader> ubuntuuser: At what stage does it crash?
<ubuntuuser> lordievader choosing TimeZone
<lordievader> ubuntuuser: Are you installing Project Neon?
<ubuntuuser> lordievader no. just 14.04. Why?
<ubuntuuser> but i plan to do it
<lordievader> ubuntuuser: Seeing your post in #kde ;) Anyhow check the live-disk/usb for defects.
<aks> Hi
<aks> Can anyone tell me when will Kubuntu 4.14 will get KDE 5 freame works
<aks> Or is it not going to get this ?
<lordievader> aks: Not anytime soon ;)
<lordievader> IRRC 15.04 is the earliest it might be.
<aks> Ooh in that case need to upgrade to Kubuntu 10.14 Hope till then all the bugs for KDE 5 will be fixed
<aks> Thanks for your response.
<lordievader> aks: I hope you mean 14.04 ;)
<aks> lordievader : No the version which is about to come in Oct
<lordievader> aks: Upgrading to a development release is not recommended.
<aks> Hmm ... so I dont have a better way to checkout KDE5
<aks> Other than using that buggy release iso ?
<lordievader> aks: I'd do so in a vm. But in the current state KDE5 isn't ment for everyday use IMO.
<lordievader> Err KF5.
<aks>  lordievader : Yaa I tried that ISO which they are offering, but its buggy and apps crashes alot.
<lordievader> aks: Point made ;)
<aks> I tried with Ubuntu with kf5 also .... that was also not functional
<lordievader> aks: KF5 is still very much in its first stages. Not really usable at this point.
<aks> Hmm ... Fine then will wait for a better version in near future. Thanks for your thoughts ... Bye
<nova_> My networking stopped working last night after installing updates.  I'm running 14.04 on VMWare Workstation.  "Could not find plugin for 'connection preferences' for application 'systemsettings' Library 'kcm_kio' not found" is the message I see in the network-manager GUI.
<nova_> can anyone help me diagnose my problem with connection-manager?  It stopped working after I updated last night.
<lolz> do you know how to solve this problem with kubuntu(14.04) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156845 ?
<lolz> whole kde is crushing/freezing whole the time
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<enrico91> ciao ragazzi
<enrico91> hi guys
<enrico91> i need help.
<enrico91> i start kubuntu today, and when is load with picture of kubunt dont go after
<enrico91> is blocked
<enrico91> dont ask the password
<enrico91> nothing
<enrico91> what can i do?
<enrico91> anybody can help me?
 * RedDeath Back
<trinity> hello
<lordievader> o/
<trinity> j ai achetée sacred gold via desura
<trinity> mais j ai un bug au lancement du jeu
<lordievader> !french | trinity
<ubottu> trinity: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trinity> thanks
<josePHPagoda> so this is getting annoying...
<josePHPagoda> my panels and widgets all suddenly stop responding
<josePHPagoda> the only recourse is to reboot
<josePHPagoda> anyone else experiencing that
<josePHPagoda> ?
<josePHPagoda> and plasma-desktop seems to be consuming 70ish percent of oe of my cores
<josePHPagoda> which seems a little high
<josePHPagoda> so i managed to get a terminal up
<josePHPagoda> did a killall plasma-desktop
<josePHPagoda> then started it again, and things seemed to work
<josePHPagoda> but this has happened to me 3 times so far today
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, have you updated and upgraded today?
<josePHPagoda> i haven't
<josePHPagoda> are there updates available?
<josePHPagoda> and do they address what I'm hitting?
<BluesKaj> then do so
<josePHPagoda> been having internet issues
<josePHPagoda> so updates take a LONG time
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, is it your ISP or network manager ?
<josePHPagoda> my ISP
<josePHPagoda> and they are being super slow to fix it
<josePHPagoda> which is frustrating
<josePHPagoda> i'll try to run the updates though
<josePHPagoda> hopefully that will resolve the issue
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, yes, if you can, upgrades will probly fix your plasma problem
<josePHPagoda> none of the updates are related to kde or plasma
<josePHPagoda> i have an update for obs-studio, gcc and that's it
<BluesKaj> josePHPagoda, make sure your sources.list is not blockiing some sources with a # in front, aka commented
<yossarianuk> hi - why is deadline the default scheduler?
<yossarianuk> in a desktop isn't cfq a better choice ?
<yofel> because... ask the foundation team. We added an udev rule to kubuntu-default-settings for 14.10 which changes it to CFQ
<yossarianuk> good idea...  For a desktop 4 core machine I assume CFQ is a better choice ?
<yossarianuk> I do not have ssd
<yofel> hard to say, baloo needs cfq to not act up while indexing, otherwise you shouldn't see much difference
<yossarianuk> ok thanks
<yofel> or rather whether you see one or not depends on very specific workloads.
<yofel> so deadline is better for servers, and should work perfecly fine on desktops in most cases but not all
<yossarianuk> i know deadline is also better for ssd (perhaps a reason why that was chosen also.)
<allstarsnorks2> Is Project Neon based on Kubuntu?
<genii> allstarsnorks2: It's basically a Kubuntu Daily
<TheFakeazneD525> hi genii
 * genii slides TheFakeazneD525 a fresh coffee
<TheFakeazneD525> :D thanks
<allstarsnorks2> genii I see. But I can still install it (on a VM), right?
<genii> allstarsnorks2: Certainly
<allstarsnorks2> great. I just hope Ubiquity wouldn't crash.
<genii> allstarsnorks2: Instructions here: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Installing_Project_Neon
<allstarsnorks2> genii thanks for the link
<allstarsnorks2> KDE Plasma 5 looking good!
<jubo2> Kubuntu, my fav OS
<TheFakeazneD525> ya
<allstarsnorks2> so I can upgrade to the Project Neon (14.10) beta whenever they're out?
<skreech_> crdpink2: thanks still having issues
<TelMeUK> hello
<BluesKaj> hi TelMeUK
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj, TelMeUK
<TelMeUK> hi BluesKaj, I'm new here as you probably guessed
<jubo2> TelMeUK: You're in good company
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<TelMeUK> haven't used IRC for years
<jubo2> Today I edited my 1st video
<jubo2> did it with kdenlive naturally
<natacus> hi, fresh install of kubuntu 14.04, am using  TP link usb wireless dongle for wifi - but after about 30min the connection drops, the usb stick is extremly hot ( almost meltting some plastic ), shutdown stalls until usb stick is removed. The same stick never gave any issues in win7.
<jubo2> TelMeUK: I didn't irc from '98-'02. Before that I ircced from '95 and after '02 I've been on
<TheFakeazneD525> Sounds like it's being constantly accessd
<natacus> TheFakeazneD525: Any ideas fir a fix?
<jubo2> natacus: consumer electronics are wise if they shut down before setting afire
<TheFakeazneD525> Unless you need wi-fi constantly, I can only recommend to turn off wi-fi as much as possible
<TelMeUK> I used to use Virgin's IRC Chat room until it closed years ago
<TheFakeazneD525> or unload the specific driver for the device when not in use
<BluesKaj> natacus,
<BluesKaj> check your /var/log/syslog
<natacus> yes BluesKaj
<natacus> i am after rebooting, does that matter?
<BluesKaj> no
<natacus> ok i have it,
<natacus> BluesKaj: am i looking for anything in particular there?
<BluesKaj> look for a repetition of text to do with internet/wifi connection
<BluesKaj> think TheFakeazneD525 has an insight there
<TelMeUK> jubo2, is this room just for support?
<TheFakeazneD525> TelMeUK: support and general kubuntu discussion
<jubo2> TelMeUK: mostly yes.. there is #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic
<BluesKaj> TelMeUK, yes, but jubo2 doesn't seem to care :_)
<TelMeUK> ok  are there other rooms available?
<BluesKaj> yes plenty
<jubo2> TelMeUK: you know.. if it's a support channel then channel traffic is bad news
<jubo2> No channel traffic == No support requests, good for us
<jubo2> Channel traffic == support requests, bad for us
<BluesKaj> actually i don't mind answering questions if I can help, that's why I hang out there
<jubo2> (t)here
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you speak for yourself only please
<TelMeUK> I'm sure I'll need some support, only recently installed Kubuntu
<natacus> BluesKaj: dont see anything really, am letting pc run as normal and keeping an eye on syslog
<BluesKaj> TelMeUK, then you know where to ask, but there are other chats that give ubuntu support as well depending on the nature of the question
<TelMeUK> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> natacus, check the kmenu>apps>system>system monitor and look for a series of closely spaced spikes in network history
<natacus> BluesKaj: Will do, gonna let it run for a while, with youtube playing in the background and see what happens
<derplio> Hey, I'm having a problem with OpenGL.
<TheFakeazneD525> derplio: have you tried the proprietary drivers?
<derplio> Whenever i try to use something that needs OpenGL i get the message "Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError' !"
<derplio> I'm not that good with Unix systems.
<derplio> How do i try proprietary drivers?
<TheFakeazneD525> open up the menu, and find Driver Manager
<TheFakeazneD525> it'll load up the availible drivers
#kubuntu 2014-09-14
<xgarlics_> Hi, I have a problem with LibreOffice and its integration with KDE. the libreoffice-kde package only works in certain respects, the dialogs and windows are not integrated and keeps unsightly. libreoffice-gtk with improvement, but gives very annoying "flicker" effect. Is there any solution for this?
<RCDeet> is there a special trick to sharing an external drive with samba?
<RCDeet> local folders share with no problems
<RCDeet> let me rephrase that, what's the trick to get any of the folders or files on an external drive to be shared and actually allow a windows computer to access them?
<RCDeet> every time i set permission for the folder, it doesn't save
<ubuntuuser> hello. Kubuntu 14.04 is stuck at retrieving file. Is there a problem?
<ubuntuuser> Kubuntu 14.04 install
<archetech> I cant boot 14.10 x64 kubuntu iso in vbox  host is win8 pro x64 uefi
<archetech> nm got it
<kyfella> Do any of you fine folks know of a good webcast server that can be installed on top of Kubuntu for business presentations?
<nova_> I updated Kubuntu the other night on a vmware install and vmware tools is complaining now that it's modules won't work with kernel 3.10 or later.  Can I roll back the kernel somehow?  I don't have ethernet or internet on it now.
<archetech> got 14.10 with kf5-plasma on vbox installed   nice
<TheFakeazneD525> archetech: oooh
<TheFakeazneD525> tell me how it is
<archetech> whats with the "loading initial ramdisk"  hang?
<archetech> 14.10
<TheFakeazneD525> Might be a problem with the kernel
<lordievader> nova_: If headers is all you need, you could download those through launchpad or apt on another machine to a usb stick and then transfer them to the pc in question.
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides lordievader a coffee
<lordievader> Thanks TheFakeazneD525
<nova_> thanks lordievader ill keep that in mind.  I'm still not entirely sure what the root of my problem is....I think networking should work even without vmware tools installed..how else would one get the build dependencies.
<nova_> all i really know is my networking stopped networking, no adapter shows up.
<lordievader> nova_: What does "lspci -k|grep -A3 Network" give?
<nova_> I've reverted to a copy of a 5 month old backup, and so far I've removed vmware tools and installed open-vm-tools, and I've only gotten about as far as being able to see that the screen resolution isn't scaling properly.  1 sec let me try that command and I'll get back to you
<nova_> i need to switch back to the borked vm
<nova_> lordievader I ran that command, it produced no results
<lordievader> nova_: So you have no network adapter.
<nova_> that's what it seems like
<nova_> i think the vmware tools thing was more of a rabbit i was chasing.
<nova_> I'm not sure what made the network adapter vanish
<lordievader> nova_: The vmware tools are responsible for the network adapter?
<nova_> I'm not sure..I thought they at least enhanced the capabilities of the adapter..but I know you don't have to have tools installed for the adapter to work
<lordievader> nova_: I have too litle experience with vmware to know. However it could be that it installs a kernel module. Now if the update contained a kernel update it could be that for that kernel the module is missing.
<nova_> I checked the VM settings and the virtual adapter is still there
<lordievader> nova_: What type is it?
<nova_> as in what is the name of the emulated adapter?
<lordievader> nova_: No what type. IRRC you could select different adapter types. What kind of card it tries to emulate.
<nova_> yeah im trying to recall how i find that information
<nova_> according to this (http://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-55/index.jsp#com.vmware.vsphere.vm_admin.doc/GUID-AF9E24A8-2CFA-447B-AC83-35D563119667.html) it can be e1000, vmxnet, vmxnet2, vmxnet3, etc
<nova_> it looks like e1000 is the only adapter type option that has a "real hardware counterpart"
<nova_> and that vmxnet0-3 require vmware tools to be installed
<lordievader> nova_: Is it set to e1000?
<nova_> I haven't found a setting in VMWare Workstation to allows you to choose one way or the other
<lordievader> nova_: Hmm, that driver should work out of the box.
<nova_> It's not something I've ever really had to fight with..it just worked out of the box with or without vmware tools
<nova_> this is a vm that i've used everyday for the last 2 years about
<nova_> its seen a couple dist upgrades
<lordievader> nova_: Does "grep e1000 /var/log/kern.log" return anything?
<nova_> let me try
<nova_> it returns nothing
<lordievader> nova_: Could you pastebin the output of "dmidecode"?
<nova_> i think so let me try...also i should mention im currently using a xubuntu 14.10 VM for IRC here, which is fairly similar to the kubuntu 14.10 for the most part...if theres anything we need to compare between the two
<nova_> http://pastebin.com/4muQ67cY
<nova_> the usb stick idea worked out well.....sometimes i forget what floppy disks were used for before internets and networking : P
<lordievader> I'm not entirely sure but it seems the adapter is not recognized. What happens when you remove it, boot it up, shut it down. Add the adapter again and boot it up again?
<nova_> i guess i can try that..it hadn't occured to me to try yet...ill do that and get back to you in a couple minutes
<nova_> I shut it down, and removed the virtual adapter, restarted, shut down again, added the adapter again, and restarted...nothing changed unfortunately
<lordievader> nova_: Perhaps you should start asking in #vmware ;)
<nova_> i also tried "disconnecting/connecting"
<nova_> yes perhaps...I just thought I should start here because the trouble happened after a kubuntu update...I havent changed a thing with vmware at all...and as I said I'm using Xubuntu 14.10 with kernel 3.13 as a VM.  Not that any of that rules out some quirk with vmware, but I was thinking it pointed more toward a problem with the update or a hitch in the update process
<nova_> I might try updating my 5 month old backup and see if the problem happens again
<nova_> Thank you for the assistance though.  I appreciate it.  I'll check back in if I find out anything more.
<lordievader> True, but not seeing a sign of the adapter points somewhat towards the vmware part.
<lordievader> nova_: Yeah, let me know when you find a fix ;)
<nova_> yes...it's almost as if i hit some magic hotkey combo and flipped off the adapter...but as far as i know that doesn't exist....or does it?
<lordievader> nova_: Perhaps vmware does have such a key combo?
<neomilium> hello
<neomilium> I have a (not-so) minor problem using network-manager plasmoid under 14.04
<neomilium> Since a previous reboot, I'm not able to view my configured/connected networks in systray icon's left click panel
<neomilium> But if I click on preferences, I see all my configured networks, with disconnected status...
<neomilium> The worst side effect of this trouble is not to not see directly connected networks but the fact network-manager does not configure my interfaces (ie. at session openning)
<neomilium> The only way I found to gain network access is to use CLI tools
<neomilium> Does anyone here could help me to debug/fix this trouble ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<aoa> Dose anyone how i add longman dict 5th editon to Goldendict
<mparillo> nova_: When you say open-vm-tools, did you also try sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools-desktop? I found that made the difference https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+question/251352
<natacus> I dont want to use the kde wallete system, is there a way to get KDE IM telepaty IM to save my passwords? The tick box "save password" is greyed out
<nova_> mparillo: thank you for the tip I'll keep an eye on that when I try it again
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Hallo, here......okay, good......
<nova_> lordievader: I've dist upgraded my backup copy and the networking didn't break, so I'm not sure what went wrong.
<rom1504> I've got exactly this issue https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65498-Stop-quot-plasma-desktop-quot-taskbar-button-appearing-after-login
<rom1504>  at each login there's a "plasma-desktop" task showing up in the taskbar, and a empty small window in the top-left of the screen
<rom1504> it can be closed, but it's annoying
<rom1504> I've tried to google it (hence above link) but with not much success
<rom1504> any clue how to get rid of that ?
 * RedDeath Back
 * RedDeath Back
 * RedDeath Back
<BluesKaj> !away | RedDeath
<ubottu> RedDeath: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<floown> hello
<floown> What's the adress for this ppa https://launchpad.net/~i2p.packages/+archive/ubuntu/i2p/+packages ? Le line command to add it is not given
<MoonUnit`> ppa:i2p.packages/i2p
<lordievader> nova_: Strange.
<BluesKaj> floown, https://launchpad.net/~i2p.packages/+archive/ubuntu/i2p
<floown> MoonUnit`: thx
<floown> thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<lolmaus> Hi! After a reboot, the following combinations stopped working: Ctrl+Esc (process manager) and Alt+F2 (run). Why and how do i have them back?
<lolmaus> It's a pain without them.
<lolmaus> I've found the combinations under System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> krunner: http://i.imgur.com/p5sTflS.png As you see, they are defined fine!
<lolmaus> Oh! I ran `krunner` in console and they started working.
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, also update and upgrade again
<iceman2160> guys, i messed up my display configuration, i used Display Configuration from system settings, and now wach time i connect my external monitor (HDMI) the external display enters power save, and the laptop's display is blank. I just rotated my external display and now I can't revert it. deleting xorg.conf didn't help either. How can I reset the config? Google search returns just results where ppl have this config reset after rebo
<Walex2> iceman2160: various display config tools have their own little config file. So do the 2-3 XRANDR based display configuration tools that KDE has
<edward__>  /server irc.rizon.net
<edward__>  /server irc.rizon.net
<Walex2> iceman2160: what I would do is to get in the text based consoles and run directly 'env DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output HDMI1 --auto' to reset the configuration.
<edward__>  /server irc.rizon.net
<Walex2> iceman2160: alternatively you can delete the KDE Display Manager config file
<RCDeet> what's the trick to get any of the folders or files on an external drive to be shared and actually allow a windows computer to access them?
<lordievader> RCDeet: How do you mean that?
<RCDeet> my local files share with out a problem
<RCDeet> every time i set a folder on my external, it sets permission that only the owner has access and everyone else is forbidden
<RCDeet> i cant change these permissions
<RCDeet> and windows/android devices cant view the files on the external drive but they can view the local files just fine
<lordievader> RCDeet: How do you share it with Windows?
<RCDeet> i don't
<RCDeet> i'm sharing on kubuntu
<lordievader> RCDeet: How do you share your files from Kubuntu with Windows.
<RCDeet> ah
<RCDeet> right click, sharing, everyone gets readonly, owner gets full access
<RCDeet> under the permissions it automatically sets the same thing for local files
<RCDeet> external get forbidden for everyone
<lordievader> RCDeet: So you use Samba. When you open them on Windows do you use any credentials or do you use an anonymous account?
<RCDeet> for local files no. for the external it tells me my creds are no good. doesn't give an option to log in. if i map the drive i try using my log in but no dice
<lordievader> RCDeet: Who is the owner of the files?
<RCDeet> me
<RCDeet> my local account
<lordievader> RCDeet: Does it work when you give everyone read acces?
<RCDeet> nope, because it refuses to accept the permission change
<lordievader> RCDeet: So the files are not owned by you. Please give me the output of "ls -l <dir-in-question>"
<RCDeet> well if i right click on them, under permissions, it say i own them. but i'll get that
<iceman2160> Walex2: Many thanks for your support, mate! I got it! I just had a terminal opened, connected the HDMI cable, typed "in blind" 'xrandr --auto' and it had my display settings back to default!
<RCDeet> interesting
<RCDeet> open konsole in the folder, enter the command
<RCDeet> "no such file or direcdtory
<RCDeet> directory*
<RCDeet> never mind
<lordievader> RCDeet: If your pwd is correct: ls -l
<RCDeet> my mistake, did it wrong
<Walex2> iceman2160: happy that worked
<RCDeet> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/paonfqllc
<iceman2160> Walex2: Any other thing I tried, it failed, I removed the xorg.conf and to my surprise, there isn't any generated at boot, just a bunch of xorg,conf with timestamps; I also counldn't find this kdmrc file, supposedly being the config file for my display manager. And as I have studied in the previous hour, it seems that kubuntu ships with lightdm instead of kdm (14.04). Anyway, I appreciate your effort, mate!
<iceman2160> now, back yo study, can't get autorotate to work with my monitor, but that's least of my problems for now.
<Walex2> iceman2160: not 'kdmrc' which is anyhow in '/etc/kde4/kdm/', but 'krandrc'.
<Walex2> iceman2160: not 'kdmrc' which is anyhow in '/etc/kde4/kdm/', but 'krandrrc'.
<lordievader> RCDeet: You cannot change the rights to those files?
<RCDeet> nope
<iceman2160> Walex2: in /etc/kde4 i have just a textfile called kckclockrc.
<iceman2160> Walex2: it's just a config file for timeservers
<RCDeet> lordievader:  for comparison, http://paste.kde.org/pf6cajkwu i can change all of these
<lordievader> RCDeet: It's an ntfs filesystem, ain't it?
<RCDeet> ummmm.....probably
<RCDeet> 1tb USB3 external drive
<lordievader> RCDeet: Please paste the output of "df -T"
<Walex2> RCDeet: and which filesystems have you created on that drive?
<RCDeet> http://paste.kde.org/pnlxui5cf
<Walex2> RCDeet: which is the same question that <lordievader> asked actually
<lordievader> RCDeet: Jup that is NTFS, NTFS doesn't know linux filepermissions.
<lordievader> That is why you cannot change them.
<RCDeet> okay, so sharing it from this box is gonna be a no them?
<RCDeet> then
<RCDeet> *
<lordievader> RCDeet: I don't know how samba handles ntfs shares. What you could do (if you do not use the external drive with Windows) is repartition the drive.
<RCDeet> i use it with windows
<albert_> anyone knows how to auto open pdf with adobe reader on firefox?
<iceman2160> albert: try using the plugin, like this one https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pdfjs/
<RCDeet> well i guess i'll just build me a windoze server outta parts i got laying around. thanks for the info lordievader o/
<albert_> thx it worked
<natacus> I dont want to use the kde wallete system, is there a way to get KDE IM telepaty IM to save my passwords? The tick box "save password" is greyed out
<zerooss> hi all
<zerooss> xcuse me is possible install kubuntu in ssd hdd for the system and raid 5 for home directory?
<natacus> I dont want to use the kde wallete system, is there a way to get KDE IM telepaty IM to save my passwords? The tick box "save password" is greyed out
<sarah__> hey
<sarah__> first time...super noob
<sarah__> Anyone here?
<soee_> hi sarah__, welcome
<sarah__> thanks. Trying to find someone who wants to help me learn linux comand line
<TheFakeazneD525> sarah__: oh, sure
<TheFakeazneD525> what do you need?
<sarah__> what don't I need hehe
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<sarah__> I literally know zero. But trying to locate some help on where to start
<sarah__> I want to learn everything but not sure where to start
<TheFakeazneD525> sarah__: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<soee> well learn everytign might take you some time ;)
<sarah__> hehe I am sure
<sarah__> Trying to get a job in the IT world and everything is Linux
<sarah__> I only know Windows. So am forcing myself to convert
<sarah__> Thanks TheFakeazneD525 for the link!
<TheFakeazneD525> no prob
<TheFakeazneD525> the command line was hard for everyone when they started
<TheFakeazneD525> so don't feel bad :)
<sarah__> where is the best place to start?
<TheFakeazneD525> just try out some commands
<sarah__> I only know ls, pwd, cd .. , lol
<sarah__> that is about it
<TheFakeazneD525> ls, echo, cat, wget, try those
<sarah__> just type them in on home?
<fernando_> hola
<sarah__> hello
<sarah__> Anyone on?
<valorie> sarah__: "anyone on"?
<valorie> over 200 nicks in the chan, yeah
<sarah__> nobody chatting
<yofel> sarah__: well, this is the support channel, idle chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<sarah__> is there a chat dedicated to help with linux?
<ubuntourist> I'm a newbie following the Ubuntu packaging guide and got the following error message:
<ubuntourist> dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1
<ubuntourist> [$ find . -name "*files*"] turned up nothing
<ubuntourist> Oops. Sorry. Wrong channel.
<skinux> How do I set App Grid as default package manager instead of Ubuntu Software Center?
<valorie> skinux: are you in kubuntu?
<valorie> if so, muon discover is the default
<valorie> we've never offered Ubuntu Software Center as the default
<valorie> dunno what app grid is
<skinux> Yes, I'm in Kubuntu, however, I'd initially installed Ubuntu and later added Kubuntu into it.
<valorie> apt-cache search gives me nothing called app grid
 * valorie can't stand ubuntu software center
<valorie> I just use muon package manager or better yet, apt
<skinux> I use apt a lot. I want to be able to use a GUI manager so that I can occasionally show others that Linux can be as useful to them as Windows.
<valorie> sure, look at Muon Discover, which is the prettiest
<valorie> or muon package manager, which is the most efficient IMO
<valorie> as I said, I've not heard of or see that app grid is packaged in *buntu
<valorie> there is apper, which Debian uses
<valorie> but I've not used it, so can't say one way or the other
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun (from home)
<valorie> let's talk in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<ahoneybun> ok
<bfieck> anybody out there?
<bfieck> I need some help installing a new window manager
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm?
<valorie> bfieck: on kubuntu?
<TheFakeazneD525> well if it's already on the computer
<TheFakeazneD525> System Settings> Default Applications > Window Mangler
<BigWig> Window Mangler :)
<valorie> very nice freudian slip, TheFakeazneD525
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<bfieck> yea
<bfieck> it's on kubuntu
<bfieck> I want to install Enlightenment
<bfieck> I'm not root though
<bfieck> I downloaded the source for E, eina, ecore and eeze, but after installing eina
<bfieck> with "./configure --prefix=$HOME/bin && make && make install"
<bfieck> ecore can't find it. I've tried editing PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<bfieck> so that it points to $HOME/bin
<bfieck> but even after putting it into my .zshrc file as "PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$HOME/bin"
<valorie> bfieck: are there packages in *buntu?
<bfieck> and on the next line "export PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<valorie> always better to go with packages if possible
<bfieck> I'm not root
<valorie> deb files if not
<bfieck> so I used apt-get source
<bfieck> they are the packages, I'm just compiling them manually
<valorie> you don't need root
<valorie> merely sudo
<bfieck> well that's what I meant
<bfieck> I have zero permissions to run any command as root
<valorie> you need sudo to properly care for your install
<bfieck> including sudo
<bfieck> I shouldn't should I? I'm only changing the DE for my user
<valorie> how do you have kubuntu with no sudo powers?
<bfieck> I'm not the admin
<bfieck> I could request that the DE get added, but I doubt they're willing to do that much work just for me
<bfieck> I feel like all I need is to have the E executable in my PATH and set my .xinitrc to load that DE, and I have permissions as a regular user to do all of that.
<valorie> they wouldn't run `sudo apt install e17` for you?
<valorie> not very much work.....
<bfieck> oh and obviously the executable needs to be able to find it's resources.
<valorie> exactly
<bfieck> I know, but I'm just a student, I don't think they'd listen to me.
<valorie> I think you should make a request to have it added globally
<valorie> ah
<valorie> not sure then
<valorie> as TheFakeazneD525 said, once it's installed, just call it from system settings
<valorie> IMO students should all have the right to try out all the desktops
<bfieck> okay well maybe I can figure it out, but I would like to know (as I'm not entirely sure) will x listen to my .xinitrc right away, or will I be running a DE on top of a DE?
<valorie> I doubt that's even possible, depending on how you define "running"
<valorie> unless you are running in a VM
<TheFakeazneD525> I ran Cairo-dock on top of razor-qt a few times...
<valorie> you can't really call Cairo-dock a WM though?
<bfieck> I've run unity inside of unity before
<valorie> we're in territory I know nothing about
<bfieck> it's not fun
<TheFakeazneD525> well it was a DE on top of a DE
<valorie> and it seems a bit off-topic here as well
<valorie> please take further discussions about 'other than kubuntu' to #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheFakeazneD525> sorry :c
#kubuntu 2015-09-07
<KDG-mac> hey?
<vodolet> hello
<ugly_cat> I'm trying to create a custom global shortcut that executes a python script, it doesn't seem to work though. I thought it might be because kde doesn't recognize python scripts, so I had a shell script call it but it does the same thing.. It just draws a cross hair and lets me rectangle select, which is weird because that is not at all what the script does.
<ugly_cat> I've got it running shell scripts no problem, but for some reason this doesn't work.
<ugly_cat> I'm also open to alternative approaches to scripts executing via keyboard shortcuts.
<austin6598> is it possible to run system updates from a terminal?
<ugly_cat> austin6598: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install upgrade
<ugly_cat> *minus the install bit
<austin6598> ok i did it and muon still shows updates available and when i install them it doesnt do anything
<austin6598> wait nevermind
<austin6598> well i recently just updated to the latest kde
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZGjq2PxM/
<austin6598> oh i had to apt-get autoremove
<KDG-mac> how open dashboard from terminal?
<dcv49of> hey, quick question. which version of kubuntu  do you recommend? Lts or latest and what are the differences?
<KDG-mac> support
<KDG-mac> dcv49of:
<KDG-mac> dcv49of: long support vs new apps
<dcv49of> do both versions allow upgrading without reinstalling the distro?
<KDG-mac> yea ,,, ehh
<KDG-mac> some time it does not work but...
<KDG-mac> like 50% it work with no problems at all :)
<dcv49of> hmm i see, which version do most people choose?
<KDG-mac> hmm i think mabye long support so no need or reinstall or bad upgrades..
<KDG-mac> so 14.04
<dcv49of> i see, ill use lts then :)
<dcv49of> thanks for your help, have a great day :) bye
<KDG-mac> bye
<KDG-mac> some here adv kde4 user?
<KDG-mac> how open dashboard from terminal?
<ugly_cat> KDG-mac: dashboard? Try plasmashell
<KDG-mac> does not got plasmashell on KDE4
<KDG-mac> got kubuntu 14.04 with KDE4
<ugly_cat> plasma-desktop?
<lordievader>  Good morning.
<KDG-mac> y
<KDG-mac> ugly_cat: yea
<Roey> lordievader:  hello.  Good lord where do you live such that you wake up only now?
<lordievader> Only now? It is rather early here.
<soee> :D
<soee> 8:25 now :)
<lordievader> Yes.
<Roey> lordievader:  what's your time zone?
<lordievader> Europe/Amsterdam
<cornel> hey guys. I have Kubuntu running on Ubuntu 14.10. It says there is a new version available, if I download and install it through software center, what are the chances that my OS will break?
<cornel> I don't trust most linux software centers
<hateball> cornel: well if you're worried, run "do-release-upgrade" in a terminal
<hateball> that's all the GUI does anyhow
<cornel> and that's a safe upgrade?
<cornel> the kubuntu I have is still pretty unstable, lots of features in the GUI need work, are new version better looking yet?
<cornel> ps, thanks hateball
<hateball> cornel: I've upgraded machines since 6.06, and not really had any issues ever, but ymmv as usual
<cornel> ymmv?
<hateball> your mileage may vary ):
<cornel> ok, well, I guess there's only one way to find out :)
<hateball> cornel: most notably, in 15.04 it is Plasma 5 instead of KDE 4.x
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<svend-ev> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning svend-ev
<KSX> is there a way to make plasma 5 more transparent?
<regedit> hello
<Roey> o/
<regedit> hey SuperHappyRoey :)
<Roey> hey hey regedit :)
<Roey> I'm actually gonna head out to walk for a bit
<regedit> Roey: enjoy!
<regedit> so; isn't the OS supposed to detect if i'm playing a video (both media applications as well as in browser) and prevent locking the screen? this does not seem to be the case here in 15.04
<Roey> thank regedit, you too!
<regedit> ;)
<BluesKaj> regedit, I had to turn the lockscreen off on 15.04 and 15.10 in order to watch videos uninterrupted
<regedit> BluesKaj: so this is a known issue? is there a bug i can vote on?
<BluesKaj> regedit, dunno for sure
<DontEatMarieDeBo> Hi?
<BAki> hey, how can i open a samsung 3 note wich doesnt start with kubuntu
<BAki> gugys
<BluesKaj> BAki, maybe ask in #android
<soee_> shouldn't it work with kde connect ?
<soee_> what android version is there ?
<BluesKaj> oh yeah soee_ ..heh I forgot about kde connect
<BluesKaj> gonna be looking at that next week when my android phone arrives...just an elcheapo but it should still be interesting
<soee_> ;]
<Durhamhs> How do I update to KDE plasma 5.4 on my Kubuntu 15.04 machine ?
<DS-McGuire> Hello all! I have messed up my PPA's. Where can I find a list the default ppa's that come with Kubuntu 15.04?
<Roey> HELLO
<Roey> hi hi
<Roey> lordievader:  hi!
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m4c8ag3Y <-- this is dmesg when I plug my external backup hard drive in.  when I do "mount /dev/sdb /backup", I check /backup and see that nothing was mounted.  YET I get a pop-up notifier from Plasma that lets me open it as a directory.. what do you think could be the issue?
#kubuntu 2015-09-08
<NeoJettero> Greetings
<finetundra_> hi
<NeoJettero> My first Linux IRC
<finetundra_> Oh well welcome. Folks here are pretty friendly but you need to ttake offtopic chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<finetundra_> *take
<finetundra_> NeoJettero: same applies to all of the ubuntu and variants chats. There'll be an offtopic for all of them
<finetundra_> ok then
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> finetundra_: hola
<Roey> oh maybe I can ask you about this:
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m4c8ag3Y <-- this is dmesg when I plug my external backup hard drive in.  when I do "mount /dev/sdb /backup", I check /backup and see that nothing was mounted.  YET I get a pop-up notifier from Plasma that lets me open it as a directory.. what do you think could be the issue?
<Roey> finetundra_:  ^
<Roey> hi makki
<Dragnslcr> Roey: you normally have to be root to mount a disk from the command line. Also, /dev/sdb most likely isn't a partition. You want something like /dev/sdb1.
<Roey> Dragnslcr:  except I put the data on /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1.  And when Plasma mounts it, I see it mounting /dev/sdb, not /dve/sdb1.
<Roey> I agree with you that normally it is like that
<Roey> in my case, if I try to mount /dev/sdb1 /backup, I get: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jamdev12_> Hi all, does 15.04 support 4k displays?
<lordievader> jamdev12_: It should, you could always test with a live-cd/usb.
<jamdev12_> tried installing 14.04 and the m3800 that I just bought won't even bring up the live-cd screen.
<jamdev12_> completely blank.
<jamdev12_> downloading 15.04 and hopefully it does.
<TM_> I would like to know if I can have Google Drive in my computer, I am using kubuntu 15.04
<TM_> no one knows or this question is too stupid?
<hateball> TM_: there is this ppa https://launchpad.net/~thefanclub/+archive/ubuntu/grive-tools
<TM_> thanks hateball!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<krabador> hi people, kubuntu 14.04.3 no vol keys work, how can i set it ?
<krabador> hi people, kubuntu 14.04.3 no vol keys work, how can i set it ?
<hateball> krabador: do you mean on your keyboard or something?
<krabador> hateball, on my keyboard
<krabador> i can look the animation volume, but nothing change
<hateball> krabador: rightclick the volume applet in the tray and make sure the correct channel is the primary one
<kernel32> Is anyone know How can I cleanly install kubuntu/ubuntu to the Microsoft Surface Pro - 1 device. I have one but running Windows 10 and It's freaking out me!
<kernel32> Is there any driver?
<kernel32> is touch screen supported?
<BluesKaj> krabador, check the player volume
<yossarianuk> kernel32: this may help - i've not tested it as I will never buy a Microsoft product (we already are forced to fund the company via tax)
<yossarianuk> http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<kernel32> Actually I've seen this before and I tried it but When I boot the ubuntu live USB touch screen didn't work and the keyboard. Bluetooth driver not found so I couldn't use the Microsoft 3000 BTMouse just I can use Microsoft 2000 USB Keyboard mouse.
<kernel32> So is there any driver for pre-installed live usb?
<kernel32> and is ubuntu supports touch screen? Buttons, menu items looks like the same. Is there any way to got bigger buttons, menu items etc.
<hateball> kernel32: you can use plasma active
<kernel32> Plasma active for the got bigger buttons. Ok about the bluetooth, touch screen
<yossarianuk> is 15.10 going to have the latest kde ? (released today) - plasma 5.4.1 ?
<yossarianuk> also is MTP support unstable in Kubuntu ? Trying to access any android phone (via USB)  and it is completely random if it works - most of the time i just get a message  'No Storages found. Maybe you need to unlock your device?'
<yossarianuk> But randomly it will just work....
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I have plasma 5.4 on 15.10 thru the backports
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: So do I! I meant 5.4.1 (released today)
<yossarianuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4.1.php
<yossarianuk> Ignore me regarding MTP !! Im a certified dumbass - when it says have you unlocked your phone? It means -> actually unlock your phone (i.e as if you are going to use it)
<bshah> yes
<bshah> if you have pattern apply it..
<yossarianuk> that means all my android problems are gone !
<yossarianuk> pattern? i.e unlock code?
<bshah> yes
<yossarianuk> cool - I wondered why it was randomly working....
<yossarianuk> I think there are a lot of people on the internet as stupid as myself.... (from reading other people with same issue()
<yossarianuk> I really wish kubuntu would make the kde packages rolling release .....
<yossarianuk> Anyone running kubuntu 15.04 without the PPA is missing out.
<pxjasius__> hi guys
<htrednek> OK, I'm confused (which is not difficult...)  I set a program to autostart via system settings, now that program is the ONLY thing that starts up and I can't get back to KDE.
<htrednek> I deleted the .desktop file in .config/autorun but still no luck.
<htrednek> is there another location where the startup list is stored?
<afx237> i know there's nothing official, but does anyone have any guesses on when wayland might become the main/stable release replacement for xorg in kubuntu?  are we looking at years away?
<TJ-> htrednek: interesting! I have a phantom autostart application that I can't find the source of :)
<archetech> how do I edit nm online service    the wait delay is 120 seconds
<archetech> the service file says its set to 30 secs   but it waits the full 2 mins
<BluesKaj> archetech, nm online service?
<archetech> nm wait online
<BluesKaj> dunno what that is
<archetech> service file is in /lib/systemd/system
<archetech> culprit   is  2min 190ms ifup-wait-all-auto.service
<Ali_> hi
<Ali_> does kubuntu 15.04 include plasma 5 by defult ?
<LOL_> Hello?
#kubuntu 2015-09-09
<danielle31> every so often my computer shuts down without warning. how can I see what event triggered the last shutdown event?
<TJ-> if it is without warning, suspect power or thermal issues causing the CPU to halt without warning
<danielle31> TJ: That was my first thought. sensors never seems to read higher than 74 degrees. I cant access the sensor data from the BIOS so theres a delay of a few seconds between starting the computer and running the command
<danielle31> TJ, I had a mac once that had thermal issues. it would power off unexpectedly, was boiling hot to touch, and would refuse to turn on again until it was on a cooler surface..
<danielle31> Apparently the max temp (according to sensors command) is 104 degrees
<celelestino> #kubuntu-es
<celelestino> benas alguien me puede ayudar que me puesto hace poco kunbuntu en un poratil no puedo instalar nada y aparte me va muy lento os gradeceria de gran cotrazon me ayuden  gracias
<manuntero> por aqui es dificil quwe te ayuden
<manuntero> entra mas bien en http://www.kubuntu-es.org/
<celelestino> gracias de todos modos
<manuntero> alli esta toda la informacion que necesitas y bienvenido a kubuntu
<newkdeuser> not bad.  but I aint got audio.  Runing as live user to test
<newuser> can anyone tell me if the kubuntu download works as a live cd?
<newuser> and if so, do I need to download any extra files?
<newkdeuser> working here
<newkdeuser> I just loaded it up
<newkdeuser> on usb stick
<newuser> do you know if it allows root user access in the terminal on a live disk?
<newkdeuser> lemme chk
<newkdeuser> gotta use sudo
<newkdeuser> wish I could get audio working
<newuser> do you know if the commands are similar to powershell?
<newkdeuser> ps is very different imho
<newkdeuser> having said that, bash is easier
<newkdeuser> but that's just my opinion
<newkdeuser> I'm biased
<newuser> does bash have a help index like ps?
<newkdeuser> man pages
<newkdeuser> just type man command
<newuser> ok
<newkdeuser> welp, back to testing.  c u laterz
<newuser> thanks
<TheBlackKnight> Hi
<sudersan> hi
<Osoolo> hi what is this ?
<Osoolo> anyone here
<Osoolo> hello?
<Osoolo> ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzz
<hateball> Osoolo: Do you have a question?
<lordievader> Good morning
<noureddine> bonjour
<noureddine> hi
<Newww> Hello, please tell me whether it is possible to move between icons in the system tray, for example swap icon Connection Manager and Sound Manager icon in the plasma 5?
<lordievader> Hmm, doesn't seem possible here (Gentoo Plasma 5.4)
<Newww> lordievader : Too bad :(
<Kublov> hello
<Kublov> i have a question about usb sticks can someone help me?
<Kublov> is here anybody?
<MoonUnit`> best to just ask, if any one can help they might do.
<Kublov> just wamted to see if somebody is online ;) first time on such a web chat
<Kublov> my question is: i have an usb stick. on the kubuntu it shows me that it has a capacity of 8,4gb and on windows it showing me 7,8gb why?
<hateball> Kublov: Gibibyte vs Gigabyte I am guessing
<Kublov> i dont understand
<Newww> Kublov : you from ru?
<Kublov> no. why?
<Newww> Kublov : I thought you are from Russia wanted to explain to you in their native language :)
<hateball> Kublov: See this converter http://wintelguy.com/gb2gib.html
<hateball> Kublov: The OS's use different units to represent the disk space
<Kublov> oh i tried it but it shows me more gb in this calculater
<hateball> Kublov: Really? 8.4GB gives 7.8 GiB far as I can tell
<smev81> how should I get VLC 2.2 . With backports, with some ppa? How would you approach?
<soee> smev81: what Kubuntu Version are you using ?
<smev81> LTS (14.04?)
<soee> ah i see than indeed you have 2.1.6 (https://launchpad.net/vlc)
<soee> i think you can try to download deb file from launchpad with 2.2 but i'm mot sure if it wont have any dependency problems
<soee> you can try daily-table ppa from vlc team also: https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily
<soee> *daily-stable
<smev81> This is one interesting option. I am not sure, since it sayst it does do major version updates. I will try it out. Thanks
<Kublov> ty hateball
<MoonUnit`> that's the annoying part about LTS, it's only security updates, you end up having to add potentially risky 3rd party ppa's to upgrade apps to newer versions.
<soee> vlc ppa isn'y risky imo :)
<MoonUnit`> didn't say it was :)
<soee> ;]
<smev81> It seems difficult to balance stability and latest features. I was using arch until some time, but the transition to plasma5 was a pain for me.
<smev81> btw after adding stable-daily i can not get to vlc2.2 with apt-get update/upgrade
<soee> well i'm always on latest Kubuntu version and Vivid is pretty stable i woudl say
<soee> smev81: what does the 'apt-cache policy vlc' says ?
<MoonUnit`> from the vlc stable ppa page last update was 2.1.4 8 months ago for trusty
<smev81> installed and candidate are same (2.1.6). in the table are then listed older versions
<soee> ah so there are no nwer builds for trusty probably
<MoonUnit`> vlc 3.0 is available in master-daily. https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily?field.series_filter=trusty
<MoonUnit`> but you'll get dev builds if you use it
<smev81> The dependendcies might hurt. I'll look into them. Thank you
<smev81> Not many dependencies if i see right. I'll try.
<smev81> no installation candidates for some dependencies... Maybe LTS is too "old" for Vlc 3
<MoonUnit`> shame getdeb doesn't have vlc
<smev81> I will try to compile or install a rolling release in a virtual environment and do vlc seamless. Oh how i love IT
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<nedim> hello
<nedim> anyone know how to solve baloo_file tkaing 100& of the CPU problem?
<nedim> if I disable it then my dolphin search is not working
<nedim> bit like this it takes too much resources
<hateball> nedim: has this just recently started being a problem?
<nedim> it happened once before, then I disabled it, relaized it is needed for search option, enabled it
<hateball> I get this problem sometimes when xsession-errors grows uncontrollably
<hateball> you can try "balooctl disable" and then enable it again
<nedim> yes, but dont want to do it every time since after I enable it it takes ages to index everything
<hateball> I think there is some way to see where it chokes also, so you can exclude that from searching
<hateball> if it is say a log file
<hateball> nedim: this has some info https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332421
<ubottu> KDE bug 332421 in General "Baloo file extractor ate all my PC's RAM" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<nedim> where is the log file placed?
<hateball> The one I spoke of is ~/.xsession-errors but you may have something else it chokes on
<nedim> hmm baloo_file_extractor does not show any file
<nedim> I only get 4176  0.0  0.0  10964  2416 pts/1    S+   15:35   0:00 grep --color=auto baloo_file_extractor
<hateball> nedim: then it doesnt look like it is taking 100% any longer?
<nedim> it takes still
<nedim> RAM is ok, only CPU is affected
<nedim> checked xsession-errors, it is not updated
<nedim> baloo-file is on the top when I run the top
<smev81> Tried to get latest vlc. This helped: https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media
<nedim> it is compiting with plasmashell --shut-up whatever that is
<hateball> nedim: do you see anything if you check with lsof ?
<hateball> something like "lsof |grep baloo_file"
<Xenoth> I'm a little late to the party here about Baloo file, but if I remember correctly, KDE had a feature like "desktop search" that could be disabled. That really decreased my system's load.
<Xenoth> Ah, here's the article I used (It's for 4.4.2, but the steps were more or less the same) http://www.freetechie.com/blog/disable-nepomuk-desktop-search-on-kde-4-4-2-kubuntu-lucid-10-04/
<nedim> lsof | gep baloo_file gives this
<nedim> baloo_fil  1286                  nedim  txt       REG                8,1     332952   22282359 /usr/bin/baloo_file
<nedim> QXcbEvent  1286  1291            nedim  txt       REG                8,1     332952   22282359 /usr/bin/baloo_file
<nedim> @Xenoth yea but then I dont have the search in the Dolphin
<soee> do you have any big files on disc ?
<nedim> no
<nedim> I will just disable the baloo and that is it
<nedim> easiest solution
<akik> the baloo developer once said that users shouldn't need to know about the file indexer :P
<BluesKaj> usually baloos file indexer onlyy needs to run for a minute or 2 on reboot after it's initial inex run.
<BluesKaj> index run\
<nedim> baloo_file is indexer or it is binary related to something else
<akik> "The user should not need to know about the project called “Baloo”, and indexing is an internal implementation detail in order to make searches faster. It doesn’t need to be broadcasted." http://vhanda.in/blog/2014/04/desktop-search-configuration/
<BluesKaj> afaiok baloo uses 3 functions, index, search and sync
<BluesKaj> akik, that sounds like that dev used to work for MS :-)
<akik> i thought that was pretty weird statement
<akik> since i too ran into the 100% cpu usage
<nedim> is there a way to stop it temporary
<nedim> I mean baloo_file stuff
<nedim> or you do that with disabling it?
<akik> nedim: you could probable remove the exec permissions
<akik> but i disabled it completely. i usually don't need to search my files
<BluesKaj> there are several methods to find files , for etcapps search muon , locate and find in the konsole
<m_tadeu> hi....anyone knows why I can't find temperature indicators for the processor in ksysguard?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, probly because it isn't available by default. Try psensors
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: didn't help
<m_tadeu> actualy, there's also no fan speed either
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, there are various sensor tools in the package manager, check them out
 * genii sips
<Finetundar> whatcha drinking there
<lordievader> Knowing genii, coffee. And more coffee.
<genii> Yes, coffee :D
<Guest42268> heloo :D
<soee> hiho Guest42268
<Guest42268> can you tell me what to install, what is better, Ubuntu or Kubuntu, I'm switching from windows 7 to Linux? :)
<soee> Guest42268: well Kubuntu is Ubuntu but with different DE
<soee> Ubunu uses Unity while Kubuntu KDE/Plasma 5
<soee> i think you will be more familiar with Kubuntu when switching from Windows
<Guest42268> yeap, but witch is better and functional? I'm at Kubuntu prewiev now, and can't freking decide =-.-
<akik> kde is a good choice
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQZyxE8l5Vo
<Guest42268> i like it, but so confusing with apps, and terminal, i install google chrome but cannot find it from where to run it xD
<BluesKaj> Guest42268, what and how do you use your pc, ? at , or at work or both?
<akik> applications/internet
<BluesKaj> at home or at work or both, rather
<Guest42268> at home, i use it for internet, gaming, etc
<Guest42268> but would like to use it for work, video and audio edditing
<Guest42268> becouse i dont wanna switch to windows 10 becouse Microsoft will make virtual me in their databases -.-
<soee> Guest42268: i just don't like Unity and i love Plasma 5, i would recommend Kubuntu
<Guest42268> well i was in preview mode for Ubuntu too, and i didnt liked so much Unity too, but feels like interesting, idk  xD
<Guest42268> so in functionallity is rather the same
<BluesKaj> then kde will be more familiar and more flexible than unity IMO
<Guest42268> and do i need to use kosole to update to plasma 5.4 or is there another way, i'm bit confused with it xD
<soee> Plasma 5.4 is available only in Kubutnu 15.10
<soee> the development verion
<soee> it will be backported to Kubutnun 15.04, than you can update through backports pp
<genii> The event horizon
<soee> *ppa
<soee> Guest42268: in Plasma 5.4 you have for example 3 different launchers, 1. similar to windows menu, 2. simpler menu (kickoff) and dashboard
<soee> so you can use what you like, you can also use Krunner to start apps if you want :)
<Guest42268> and how to download 15.10, or i cant?
<Guest42268> i have now plasma 5.2.2
<soee> Guest42268: you can download it but it is Beta
<soee> Guest42268: if you have Plasma 5.2 than you are on Vivid (15.04) and you can update to Plasm 5.3
<soee> just add pacports ppa
<soee> *backports
<soee> Guest42268: do you have access to Terminal ?
<Guest42268> yes
<soee> than type: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> than: sudo apt update
<soee> than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> this will add this repository: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<soee> that contains Plasma 5.3.2 packages
<soee> if you want to try Beta version of 15.10, you can grap iso here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/beta-1/
<Guest42268> i typed something and it downloaded and now unpacking smthing, should i wait, or it is that?
<Guest42268> Unpacking kde-config-touchpad (4:5.4.1+git20150908.2336+15.04-0) over (4:5.1.95-0ubuntu3) ...
<Guest42268> Preparing to unpack .../plasma-desktop-data_4%3a5.4.1+git20150908.2336+15.04-0_all.deb ...
<Guest42268> Unpacking plasma-desktop-data (4:5.4.1+git20150908.2336+15.04-0) over (4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4) ...
<Guest42268> Preparing to unpack .../plasma-desktop_4%3a5.4.1+git20150908.2336+15.04-0_amd64.deb ...
<Guest42268> Unpacking plasma-desktop (4:5.4.1+git20150908.2336+15.04-0) over (4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4) ...
<Guest42268> like this, sry for spam
<akik> is apt the new apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> yeah sort of
<Guest42268> hmm, i found it on some site, but i think it is that command
<BluesKaj> apt install for example shows a progreesbar when apps are instaliing
<soee> Guest42268: you are using some *-ci ppa
<soee> that might contain unstable packages version
<Guest42268> hmm :S
<Guest42268> one more q, is 15.10 stable or should i go for 15
<Guest42268> 15.04?
<soee> Guest42268: 15.10 is development version so there might be problems with it, though i'm using it on 2 machines
<Guest42268> do 15.10 it iz xD
<Guest42268> tnx for the help ^6
<xela2244> hello, i need help i can't adjust brightness, and after i suspend computer there is black screen on wake up
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<xela2244> hi, when i go on battery widget and check for brightness it says: no screen or keyboard brightness controls available
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04, please help
<livecdtester> hi
<noureddine> hi
<livecdtester> just loaded up a live cd and it's looking pretty good
<livecdtester> I'm new to kde
<xela2244> anyone having a problem similar to mine?
<soee> xela2244: on laptop ?
<soee> hi, livecdtester
<livecdtester> I'm on dell xps 13
<xela2244> yes
<xela2244> hp
<soee> well all works fine on my dell
<livecdtester> same here3
<livecdtester> so far so good
<livecdtester> here's a stupid question from a newb (me)
<livecdtester> If I don't use IM, how do I remove it from the system tray??
<soee> livecdtester: open systray settings and set it to be hidden
<livecdtester> does that mean it's still running ?
<livecdtester> okay coolio, I have hidden them.  thx soee
<soee> enjoy :)
<soee> if you are not using it you can uninstall package: kde-telepathy
<livecdtester> oooo, coolio.  Less attack surface.  :)  thx
<livecdtester> I'm enjoying kubuntu fwiw  :)
<keithzg> Are there any armhf images for Wily yet? ...or, hmm, any even for Vivid either?
<keithzg> I *would* just do a minimal install of Vivid and then work from there, but of course ubuntu-minimal stopped existing many releases ago now. I guess ARM is still too much of a mess to have a single image with a single kernel?
<keithzg> Although Debian has one. Hmm.
<svend-ev> Good morning
#kubuntu 2015-09-10
<jpwhiting> hey all, anyone running kubuntu here that could check something for me? I'm thinking of closing https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348700
<ubottu> KDE bug 348700 in kcm_clock "нельзя установить дату вручную" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jpwhiting> the translation says they can't set the date/time from system settings in "Regional settings" -> "date & time" even with the automatic set time checkbox unchecked
<jpwhiting> it's working fine here, but I've got much newer plasma than 5.2.2 (running master branch from git)
 * keithzg is just going to stop being lazy and debootstrap an install on a GPT disk.
<keithzg> jpwhiting: Hmm, I'm at work and we only run the LTS here, but I think I have a VM sitting around that I can fire back up to check this.
<jpwhiting> keithzg: awesome, thanks
<keithzg> Ah, hmm, it seems to have locked up System Settings?
<keithzg> Although I guess I shouldn't be surprised, with the system clock versus the virtual machine clock probably causing a bit of a fight. I have 15.04 installed on two machines at home, I should probably just check there.
<jpwhiting> ah, could be, interesting, ok
<jpwhiting> thanks for checking
<kraig> im running a new install of kubuntu on my alienware m11xr3, i was wondering if i need to set up bumblebee for the drivers
<soee_> new Kubuntu = Vivid ?
<kraig> 15.04
<hateball> I think nvidia-prime is what is used these days for hybrids
<hateball> Altho I will not swear upon such a claim
<soee_> yes, kraig add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee_> and just install driver version you want (probably 352)
<soee_> it will install nvidia-prime etc.
<kraig> i have the nvidia setting in the menu and can choose between intel and nvidia cards but not sure this is as good as the bumblebee project
<soee_> kraig: it is supported by ubuntu developers
<soee_> i'm using it on my Dell laptop for a long time
<kraig> i have the the PRIME profiles in my xserver settings
<soee_> kraig: nvidia-settings provides gui for nvidia-prime
<kraig> does that mean it is all installed already
<soee_> should be if you have nvidia driver installed
<soee_> you can switch profile, than ogout and login again
<soee_> and you should be on nvidia
<kraig> yes thats what it does
<kraig> im using the Nvidia binary driver-version 346.59 from nvidia-346-updates
<kraig> sorry not the updates one lol
<kraig> so am i right in thinking i dont need to mess with bumblebee at all then
<soee_> kraig: you don't need bumblebee
<kraig> thats super news, thank you all for your time and expertise
<kraig> its much appreciated
<kraig> why cant i get glxsperes in the konsole
<soee_> glxgears ?
<kraig> i think so, to check the driver and frame rates
<kraig> ah it says to install mesa-utils
<soee_> it is an extra package, do you have it installed ?
<kraig> silly me
<kraig> one last request, does anyone know what is a good FPS  as im getting 59.9 on my intel card profile
<soee_> don't know ;) i do not need more than 60 and that is what i have set when using nvidia while playing CS:GO
<hateball> oh they left
<hateball> if you use vsync you wont get more fps than what's vsynced...
<yossarianuk> Using Nvidia I have to disable Vblank in nvidia-settings are most games are really laggy/unplayable.
<nishikino-maki> is anyone using dual-monltor?
<hateball> nishikino-maki: Are you taking a poll or do you have a problem?
<nishikino-maki> no i get da dual-monltor XD but it's helping for drawing?
<nishikino-maki> or video edit?
<nishikino-maki> and some workstation pc is using dual-monltor
<hateball> nishikino-maki: I have no idea what you are asking
<basse> hi, how can I refresh the plasmoid cache?  I'm writing a plasmoid but it doesnt seem to be updating when I alter the code
<petersaints> Hi guys! I'm just wondering, are there plans to backport the latest KDE Plamas (5.4) to the current Ubuntu release (15.04), like you (almost?) always do? Or this time you will only make it available on the next version (15.10)? If it's the latter, is there a technical reason which makes it particularly hard to make KDE Plasma 5.4 work on a Ubuntu 15.04 base, or you are just currently lacking the man power to build and package KDE
<petersaints> Plamas 5.
<hateball> afaik there's no plans on backports
<hateball> but 5.4 is in 15.10 alread
<petersaints> I know that it is on 15.10. It's just that we got used to get the latest KDE Plasma on the current release just a few days or a week after it was released. This time this didn't happen. But please understand that I'm not complaining.
<hateball> but if you're on 15.04 you're on non-lts anyhow, and should be upgrading at any rate
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nishikino-maki> why aoc monltor looks white screen have some yellow...
<gaurav____> hey good evning
<dieterd> apt-get upgrade:  failure in gtkdialog. unknown elements dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile Error 2. No solution found in www. deb maintainer comes from multiboot. Seems more a dummy package. Looking for a work around.
<soee_> gaurav____: hiho
<gaurav____> guys can someone please help me
<soee_> !ask gaurav____
<soee_> gaurav____ !ask
<gaurav____> im using kubuntu 9.10 (had a bad hard disk accident)
<gaurav____> now i have an iso of fedora and a tar.bz2 file of usb live creator
<gaurav____> i tried installing usb live creator ad its not helping
<lordievader> 9.10? Wow.
<lordievader> Probably easier to create a live cd/usb on a different machine with a more recent os.
<gaurav____> yeah havent used linux in over 5 years
<akik> gaurav____: you can dd the iso to the usb stick
<KSX> isnt unetbootin better than DD?
<gaurav____> i feel like such a noob
<akik> both work
<gaurav____> im copying the image to usb stick
<akik> copying, how?
<KSX> you mean burning the image into the stick?
<gaurav____> nope just copy pasting
<akik> it won't work
<KSX> you cant just copy the iso into the stick.....
<KSX> -_-
<gaurav____> lol i mean im burning it from neighbors pc
<akik> gaurav____: run lsblk and find out the usb stick device, then dd if=kubuntu.iso of=usb_stick_device bs=1M
<KSX>  /sda/dev is probably the stick
<akik> umount the usb_stick first
<akik> ksx: there is no default
<BluesKaj> dd has n't failed me yet  whereas unetbootin doesn't work most of the time here
<dieterd> join multiboot
<dieterd> #join multiboot
<KSX> dieterd, "/join #multiboot"
<dieterd> Please, do you know a work around a buggy deb  for apt-get install process
<BluesKaj> dieterd, which deb ?
<dieterd> it's the gtkdialog (gtkdialog_2%3a0.8.3-2_i386.deb)
<gaurav____> phew finally got fedora
<gaurav____> thanks a ton everyone
<gaurav____> see u all in a while
<dieterd> Inside the deb is a file *install. This contains only text (Warning ...) and no scripts or bash orders. Text is not but into #-signs for only commands.
<BluesKaj> dieterd, where is this deb located ?
<dieterd> usr/bin/gtkdialog
<dieterd> usr/share/doc/gtkdialog/README.Debian
<dieterd> usr/share/info/gtkdialog.info.gz
<dieterd> Maintainer multiboot website  /var/apt/cache/gtk....deb  looked inside with  mc
<KSX>  guys, everytime i try to shutdown kubuntu, i get an error and the system crashes
<KSX> i have so many problems with kubuntu i might have to switch
<dieterd> question to KSX, terminal with command "dmesg" is there anything strange?
<KSX> "bash: syntax error near unexpected token"
<KSX> dieterd, what is that command?
<dieterd> dmesg | wc  more than  716    6073   45893. Some month ago I had noch 716 I had 4000 - it was my HD
<dieterd> dmesg
<dieterd> displays all error messages in terminal/konsole.
<KSX> wait a sec, i will paste the results to dpaste
<dieterd> BluesKaj: File has round 100kB, but inside browsing there are only some kB. I deletet and downloaded again. same failure.
<KSX> dieterd, http://dpaste.com/25P3JJZ
<BluesKaj> dieterd, is the source reliable, andfrom  where did you download it?
<dieterd> KSX: hope did delete your MAC-ID before.
<KSX> dieterd, what?
<dieterd> here is the interesting line:  [   16.699093] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<dieterd> I had this with my disk to. remount -ro
<KSX> so, whats the problem?
<BluesKaj> dieterd, if you donloaded that deb file from an unsupported source then we can't help you here.
<jacobtey> Hi! Can anybody answer me what about localisation in KDEApplication 15.08? I'm using kubuntu-ci ppa. There isn''t kde-l10n-ru-15.08 in it. But KDE anounced this package in August.
<dieterd> in case your kubuntu is on sda1 then there is a bug in file system.  You need to run "fsck.ext4"
<BluesKaj> jacobtey, check in #kubuntu-devel
<jacobtey> thanx
<dieterd> But this only works when your partition is not mounted. So you need a live file CD or USB-live version to correct your file system.
<KSX> i still have kubuntu on usb stick
<KSX> so i boot from usb and then..... ?
<KSX> should i do "fsck.ext4 -p" in the terminal?
<dieterd> KSX: you should install smartmontools and run sudo smartctl /dev/sda to find out whats with your HD too
<KSX> smartmontools from the repo?
<dieterd> yes, but when startet from stick
<dieterd> from the repo is good enough for built hard drives.
<KSX> so, i should boot from usb and select "try kubuntu" ?
<BluesKaj> KSX, it won't hurt anything, go ahead
<dieterd> KSX: yes, go to terminal and fsck.ext4    /dev/sda1
<KSX> dieterd, now?
<dieterd> Yes, wont hurt like BluesKaj wrote.
<KSX> "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage." should i continue?
<dieterd> First please unmount partition.
<dieterd> umount /dev/sda1
<dieterd> or it is now sdb1, because you boot from stick.
<BluesKaj> that's a strange warning if HDD isn't even being called
<KSX> "mount: /: target is busy (In some cases useful info about processes that use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)"
<dieterd> terminal: mount
<KSX> wait, i dint booted from the stick yet
<KSX> brb
<dieterd> KSX: then it will not work. But you have to look which drive then it will be.
<BluesKaj> probly needs to set the boot sequence with USB as first
<KSX> im back
<KSX> i booted from the stick
<KSX> what should i do now?
<KSX> dieterd:
<KSX> anyone here?
<dieterd> yeah works?
<dieterd> open the terminal
<KSX> ok
<dieterd> KSX: open terminal
<KSX> konsole is opened
<dieterd> first: mount
<dieterd> look on output
<KSX> how?
<dieterd> only mount and return
<dieterd> prints what is mounted
<KSX> whats the command?
<dieterd> mount
<dieterd> no options
<KSX> dieterd: http://dpaste.com/1MWZD7E
<dieterd> KSX: good is that your HD is not mounted. Now we had to look up, where now is your HD really.
<KSX> ok
<dieterd> KSX: type in blkid
<KSX> so.... whats now?
<KSX>  /dev/sda1: UUID="40927134-91b9-4035-8b1e-760eeefe7506" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="17a4fe3e-01"
<dieterd> KSX: That shows you all partitons available. We have to figure out if its sda1, sdc1 or sdd1.
<dieterd> KSX: now you have to check the file system: sudo fsck.ext4  /dev/sda1
<dieterd> KSX: your output shows, it is sda1, good.
<KSX> ok
<KSX> what do i do now?
<dieterd> did you run fsck ?  did it found errors?
<dieterd> sudo fsck.ext4  /dev/sda1
<dieterd> (default is that it asks for confirming corrections)
<KSX>  /dev/sda1: clean, 242679/9510912 files, 2539817/38032640 blocks
<dieterd> so no errors reported?
<KSX> i dont think so
<dieterd> Some minor bugs were corrected without asking I figured out, especially with heavy journaling file systems like ext4.
<KSX> what does that mean?
<dieterd> You could also check your other partitions (if they are not ntfs). Your second partition.
<lordievader> Disk problems?
<dieterd> journaling means that every change will be protokolled minimum double times in your file system.
<KSX> ok
<KSX> how do i check my other partions?
<dieterd> for a period of time. to make sure that in case of power fail off it's possible to detect this sectors.
<dieterd> fsck figures out type by itself.
<dieterd> sudo fsck  /dev/sda1
<dieterd> works also.
<KSX>  /dev/sda1: clean, 242679/9510912 files, 2539817/38032640 blocks
<dieterd> sudo fsck  /dev/sda2
<dieterd> and so on. look what partitions all listed by blkid
<KSX> "fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda2"
<KSX> there is only one partion
<dieterd> [0.853931]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
<dieterd> please try sda5 too
<KSX> "
<KSX> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda2
<KSX> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<dieterd> I do not know
<dieterd> try
<dieterd> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<dieterd> to find out about your partitions.  may be there is an EFI oder UEFI partition on your drive.
<KSX> http://dpaste.com/0TK9DW0
<dieterd> thats ok. only one partition.
<dieterd> now lets check with smartmontools
<KSX>  sudo apt-get smartmontools?
<dieterd> good: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<KSX> done
<dieterd> then: smartctl /dev/sda  (before pastebin delete ID, serial number)
<KSX> ATA device successfully opened
<KSX> Use 'smartctl -a' (or '-x') to print SMART (and more) information
<dieterd> I forgot urgend option: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<KSX> http://dpaste.com/3BVMADD
<dieterd> An exmple for an HD which is ok:
<dieterd> SMART Error Log Version: 1
<dieterd> No Errors Logged
<dieterd> SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
<dieterd> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<dieterd> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      1333         -
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KSX> so, is my HDD ok?
<dieterd> compared to mine: http://dpaste.com/06M3AFS seems not defect, but not so healthy as mine.
<dieterd> I am not shure if in your BIOS smartctl was activated.
<KSX> BIOS smartctl?
<lordievader> KSX: Very high seek error rate, luckily no bad sectors.
<lordievader> Temperatur is also a bit on the high side for a HDD.
<KSX> ok
<dieterd> some older HD need smart to put in BIOS.
<KSX> what?
<lordievader> KSX: Is disk io slow?
<dieterd> To make sure that is switched on: sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda
<KSX> lordievader: im not sure
<dieterd> For self test run: sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<dieterd> this will take about 2 minutes. You will hear HD running.
<KSX> yep, the HDD is running
<KSX> still waiting...
<dieterd> look at smartl -a .... below line "SMART Self-test" there will be "#1 ...." with the result.
<KSX> dieterd: command not found
<dieterd> You have 4G RAM so swap should seldom be used. Because its at the end of your HD and head has to jump always al long distance.
<dieterd> smartctl -a /dev/sda
<KSX> "Completed without error       00%     22831"
<dieterd> then compare with your pasted between line 75..80
<KSX> there is no much diffrence
<KSX> so, is everything ok?
<dieterd> but seems all ok. then you should think about starting again from your HD. Before shut down look with "dmesg" on terminal for errors, ata sata etc.
<KSX> ok, thanks
<KSX> i have to go
<dieterd> KS: [   16.735666] systemd-journald[239]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1
<dieterd> Erro was in Journal!
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Do you have an idea how I could solve my problem?
<BluesKaj> dieterd, I asked earlier what the source of your deb file is because it's difficult to fix and track errors from unsupported sources
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Ubuntu says Debian, Debian says Multiboot and liveusb.info.  http://dpaste.com/3V016EV
<dieterd> BluesKaj: I wrote to liveusb http://dpaste.com/17HWZ4J but there gmail refuses emails from yahoo account. "The mail system <liveusb@gmail.com>: host gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.71.26] said: 550-5.7.1 Unauthenticated email from yahoo.com is not accepted due to    domain's 550-5.7.1 DMARC policy."
<BluesKaj> dieterd, your sources.list is for Lucid which is no longer supported , kubuntu 10.04 , you should be using 12.04LTS at the very least
<dieterd> BluesKaj: I am running old hardware and from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 there are too many support legacy hw deleted from kernel.
<dieterd> I figured out that file is not complet. Content should be 300k, filesize is 100k content is 27k. There was something wrong with package.
<BluesKaj> so am I, my pc is from 2008 , but my OS is Kubuntu 15 10 beta , which I'm testing for the develpoers , and it's running fine ... no excuse to run such an old OS and kernel , sorry i can't help
<dieterd> BluesKaj: The buggy file is on sourceforge too, for Intel and AMD.
<TopGear> I'm a tad confused, could someone explain the difference between Kubuntu's Backports and Continuous Integration (CI) Stable?
<lordievader> TopGear: CI is an automated system building from git sources whereas Backports involves manual labor.
<TopGear> Ah, thanks. I guess I'll go with Backports then. Don't wish to mess it up too quickly.
<BluesKaj>  prefer backports since they're a known quantity
<BluesKaj> i don't mind a little bit of copying and pasting into the sources.list
<TopGear> BluesKaj, What do you mean with copying and pasting?
<BluesKaj> TopGear, just ignore me i'm old school, copy the deb sources to my sources.list rather than apt add
<TopGear> Baldrson, Ooh, that way. sudo add-apt-repository is where it's at for me ;-)
<BluesKaj> I'm old and my habits don't change much
<trixi> hi all, I recently installed Kubuntu 15.04 beside Win 10 and I noticed that I don't have any sound.
<trixi> I tried correcting it in audio settings, but nothing happens
<trixi> does anyone have a clue of what causes it?
<soee_> BluesKaj: ^ van you help
<soee_> trixi: might be some channel is muted
<trixi> and in that case where do I change that?
<trixi> cause I'm not really good with kubuntu
<soee_> wel first try in System Settings -> Multimedia
<trixi> that's where I first tried, but didn't succeed
<trixi> although something's different now because there's a greyed out device which wasn't there before
<trixi> but maybe just because I clicked on everything like a lunatic and now it thinks I have  a device that I don't actually
<trixi> ok, so I ran "pacmd list-sinks" and it gave me a bunch of data
<trixi> it says none of my speakers are muted, they're on 45% volume and a lot of other stuff
<lordievader> trixi: Does 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' generate audio?
<trixi> nope
<lordievader> trixi: What does 'lspci -k|grep -A3 Audio' return?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trixi> http://pastebin.com/hzNS2ek6
<trixi> I don't think this helped very much
<mariano_> I'm using xubuntu 15.04 but I would like to try kde. From what I understand, I can get kde by typing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the terminal. Will my installed apps be available in kde too or will I have to reinstall all of my apps in the KDE environment too? Also, will I be able to use either environment as I please?
<tahaan> I am thinking there has to be a more user friendly way of mounting/accessing VBox Shared Folders in an Ubuntu guest.
<tahaan> Something like how newly connected flash drives pop up and lets you choose to mount them in the device notifier
<tahaan> I'm sure the guest additions could trigger a udev rule?
<lordievader> trixi: Anything muted in alsamixer?
<tahaan> Can a udev rule be picked up/handled by Device Notifier?
<trixi> lordievader: aw man, yes it was, I unmuted, but I still don't have sound D:
<lordievader> trixi: Not with the aplay command?
<BluesKaj> trixi, how about automute , was it enabled? If so use the down arrow key to disable it
<trixi> no and no :/
<lordievader> trixi: What is the output of 'pactl info'?
<trixi> http://pastebin.com/EcdSNPVQ
<BluesKaj> trixi, try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot , sometimes after an upgrade the intel driver doesn't load on boot.
<BluesKaj> altho i heven't seen that on 15.04 yet
<trixi> ok brb
<lordievader> Hmm default sink seems to be correct.
<lordievader> Unless trixi wants it to go to hdmi.
<BluesKaj> it should feed both if the hdmi connection is detected
<trixi> well, still no sound ._.
<BluesKaj> altho i don't use pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> trixi, can you post a screenshot of alsamixer for us please
<trixi> it wasn't my choice
<trixi> sure
<trixi> http://i.imgur.com/JylyrtT.png
<trixi> got it, sorry
<lordievader> You are trying to get sound over your speakers?
<trixi> a few things got muted after the reboot somehow
<trixi> yes, but the headphones doesn't work either, but I imagine they wouldn't after seeing this
<lordievader> trixi: Does 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" produce anything?
<trixi> no
<trixi> what should I hear btw?
<lordievader> A voice saying "Front center".
<lordievader> The speakers themselves work?
<BluesKaj> yes heaphone ctl muted
<trixi> yes, I used them in windows minutes before logging into linux so I don't think they broke in that time
<trixi> I mean, it's possible that they broke in that time
<trixi> I could check :D
<BluesKaj> is this a surround sound speaker system?
<BluesKaj> 5.1 or ...?
<trixi> no, just one box for bass and two small speakers
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> tri what about system settings>multimedia>music&video> device preference , what options are listed there?
<BluesKaj> trixi,^
<trixi> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/zGFitwJ.png
<BluesKaj> trixi, click on the analog stereo oprton and click the test button at the bottom if there is one
<trixi> http://i.imgur.com/D5wDoIm.png
<trixi> a clicked those, but nothing happens
<trixi> I'm guessing I should hear a sound
<BluesKaj> trixi, pulseaudio hads chosen the hdmi output in the hardware setup for some reason,  click on the dropdown an there should be the analog stereo option on the soundcard, profile, sound device and connector
<BluesKaj> choose the analog in all of those
<BluesKaj> then click on apply of course
<trixi> I tried I think every variation of analog, but no sound
<BluesKaj> odd, I assume you are using the analog output connection from the sound card to the speaker system ,. either minijack or rca, but not the hdmi
<soee_> why are you using hdmi output ?
<soee_> set something liek Analog Duplex Stereo or Analog Stereo Output
<soee_> and try built-in device
<BluesKaj> soee_, thnk pulseaudio is using it...hdmi seems to take precedence
<trixi> I use a minijack
<soee_> are you on some laptop or pc ?
<trixi> I tried all of them, even the ones that don't make sense
<trixi> pc
<BluesKaj> damn pulseaudio what a pita
<BluesKaj> I don't need pulse so I purge it
<trixi> what could I use instead of pulseaudio
<soee_> meh, install pavucontrol
<soee_> and use this gui to configure sound
<BluesKaj> intel audio doesn't need pulse unless one wants to use several sound sources simultaneously
<BluesKaj> alsa and intel work very well together without PA mucking theings up IME
<BluesKaj> trixi, pulseaudio is a requirement for some soundcards that don't have properly written drivers, but intel drivers are solid with alsa whewreas othe audi chips rely on pulseaudio to finish the job for them
<BluesKaj> err other audio chips
<BluesKaj> and the thing that irks me the most is just removing pulseaudio won't work, it has to be purged , both pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils, otherwise they remain behind and continue to muck up the audio
<trixi> purging sounds like a lot of work
<BluesKaj> I just use the package manager
<trixi> oh
<BluesKaj> sudo apt purge pulseaudio && sudo apt purge pulseaudio-utils will work
<BluesKaj> in the konsole if you must'
<BluesKaj> trixi, the package manager prefer is not the default muon-discover ,,but the older version, just muon
<BluesKaj> muon discover is not well setup for my needs
 * genii sticks to apt
<trixi> I don't even know why am I using pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> it's there by default adopted for all ubuntus back in 2008 I think ..was a very political decision at the time .. lots of users hated it but accepted it after the newer ubuntus releases audio drivers were written to depend on pulse
<trixi> I see
<BluesKaj> some non intel cards can run without pulse, but they can't link to alsa from flash on websites so flashaudio on the web doesn't work...thank God HTML5 is coming soon and flash audio won't be needed
<BluesKaj> youtube mostly uses HTML5 now for audio
<BluesKaj> well, calling it a day here ...other stuff to do, take care
<ik_> hi
<ik_> who is here ?
<trixi> I'm here, but I probably can't help you
<trixi> in fact I'm going to give up at least for today
<ik_> excuse me ...
<soee_> hi ik_
<ik_> do you know something about the deep web ?
<soee_> tor etc ?
<ik_> yes I need webs
<soee_> no sorry, i do not use onion web
<ik_> ohh thnak you
<ik_> hey boys someone know Tor web ?
<tahaan> ik_: Ask your question
<tahaan> Someone will read it.
<cofo> anyone with httrack expeience?
<cofo> experience
<dieterd> gtkdialog not working and sources not possible to compile because gtk2+.pc broken because gtk-engines-2.ps is linking to gtk2+.pc which is not existing.
<bender> what
<vertago1> Hey I am trying to figure out what to do about the fact that kio-extras is missing thumbnailers for eps, pdf, etc
<soee_> um, i don't know :)
<mackhanks> No sound with my new kubuntu installed on my Dell dimension e510 media edition
<azarismag_> hi
<azarismag_> anybody's there
<azarismag_> i have a problewith downgrade kdem
<soee> downgradeing ?
<azarismag_> downgrade i want to unistall plasma 5 and back to the kde 4 ( sory 4 my bad english)
<soee> on what Kubuntu version are you ?
<azarismag_> system info says 14.04, but in sourcelist i have 15.04
<soee> there was Plasma 5 alredy when you installed system ?
<azarismag_> previeusly i have deepin linux, but fiew years ago i change source to uibuntu, then kubuntu. todau i have run a system update and a plasma 5 has ben installed and remove my kde 4
<soee> how did you run system update ?
<azarismag_> chande souce.list to oficiall vivid repo and run reload and update via synaptic
<azarismag_> i do that a fiew times long time ago and alweys work for me
<steve__> Hi Guys
<steve__> I am thinking on switching from debian to kubuntu but i would like to know something before this
<steve__> Anyone using android smarthone and digital camera on kubuntu for transfering photos from the devices?
<steve__> mayday mayday SOS
<steve__> hmmmm
<steve__> haho
<steve__> hello
<steve__> anyone hears me? :)
#kubuntu 2015-09-11
<Viper550> having an issue with 15.04: I'm wiping out a previous Linux system and replacing it with 15.04, but I'm getting the "the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 failed"
<Lirodon> Okay, I was the Viper550 guy from earlier. I did manage to get it installed (yay!), but something feels off;
<Lirodon> the screen, at various moments, just loses signal then comes back. There are certain times when this occurs;
<ahoneybun> that sounds odd Lirodon
<ahoneybun> what graphics do you have?
<Lirodon> it's an older ATI FirePro
<Lirodon> in particular, it happens quite a few times while launching KDE, and afterwards, when launching certain programs (specifcally System Settings and things needing admin access)
<ahoneybun> never heard of that one
<ahoneybun> but if it is labeled as ATI then it is old lol
<ahoneybun> signal: your talking about the screen going dark?
<Lirodon> the screen blanks, for a moment then comes back
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I've not heard that one before
<Lirodon> I also don't get a plymouth splash
<Lirodon> though I did on opensuse
<ahoneybun> driver versions prehaps?
<nishikino-maki> if Xorg is 2 displayscreen 1 Xserver，what about wayland? it's like Xserver(2 display Screen 1 Server) or every display screen is a server
<soee> nishikino-maki: jump to #plasma and ask there
<lordievader> Good morningn.
<lordievader> morning*
<j-b-m-> Hi, anybody using latest Pladma 5.4.1 packages on WIlly
<soee> yes
<yossarianuk> j-b-m-: when did the 5.4.1 update land ?
<hateball> Usually it is easier asking the actual question
<soee> maybe it was the question :D
<hateball> !polls
<j-b-m-> It sems to completely break plasma for me (main desktop panel is completely useless for me)
<hateball> pff
<soee> j-b-m-: work fine here, it breaks plasma or panel only ?
<yossarianuk> j-b-m-: do you have dual screen + nvidia ?
<j-b-m-> Panel, but also widgets have issues (cannot enter text, etc). No using intel graphic card, issue on one or 2 monitor config
<j-b-m-> For example in panel, clock does not update time, clicking on sound applet brings network menu, etc
<yossarianuk> j-b-m-: try - creating a new (test) user - logout then login with that user and see if same thing occurs?
<yossarianuk> in case its some local kde/other setting for your user than has buggered things.
<yossarianuk> also check for more updates (do it via a terminal session).
<lordievader> hateball: Do you mean...
<lordievader> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<j-b-m-> yossarianuk: seems to work with a new user. I will try to delete all my plasma user preferences, thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dieterd> Short question, how to use apt-get upgrade and leaving out one buggy package?
<lordievader> dieterd: Pin the buggy package first then upgrade.
<Pici> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BluesKaj> dieterd, still using kubuntu lucid?
<lordievader> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<lordievader> Forgot which number lucid was.
<BluesKaj> 10.04
<BluesKaj> oops
<dieterd> ubottu & BluesKaj: Thanks hold with dpkg works. Now apt-get upgrade is running well.
<ubottu> dieterd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CapsAdmin> is there a way to test wayland? i'm using the backport thing
<CapsAdmin> i saw some wayland package today
<CapsAdmin> (without recompiling)
<dieterd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS 3/2013 end of full support and 5/2015 endet last low level of support.
<CapsAdmin> nevermind figured it out
<dieterd> From 10.04 to 12.04, is this a good way of doing: https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-distro/
<dieterd> When "do-release-upgrade -d" should I better leave X11 session with strg+alt+f1 to terminal?
<hateball> dieterd: doesnt really matter, do-release-upgrade starts a screen session iirc
<hateball> so if it for some reason fails you can always attach from a tty later
<dieterd> I will try. If it is not working then I will have a lot of work around. because old Siemens Scenic does not boot from USB and blocks also USB by using bootCD for USB.
<jubo2> Hello and Thanks Thanks for the awesome OS
<jubo2> I'm on Kubuntu14 now
<jubo2> coz Kubuntu15 thinks something about what it thinks when its docked
<jubo2> and wont display the lower screen at all
<jubo2> It's no biggie
<jubo2> I think it's gonna get solved by just putting it to the dock
<jubo2> but I don't have it here
<jubo2> if anyone knows how to reset the machine from thinking it is still on the dock or whatevs is wrong with it
<hateball> jubo2: you can remove/edit the kscreen config files in your ~/
<hateball> assuming you are not using a proprietary driver
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> gotta do something else now
<lordievader> jubo2: Start with the kscreen cache.
<lordievader> jubo2: ~/.local/share/kscreen
<jubo2> now I'm back
<jubo2> I need to see if the Kubuntu15 disk is mounted
<jubo2> I think it is
<jubo2> but I should prlly access it by cd
<jubo2> and not the Kubuntu filebrowser
<trixi> BluesKaj:
<trixi> lordievader:
<trixi> soee_:
<lordievader> ?
<trixi> guess what, I have sound
<napoleaoV> hello, is there a way to avoid plasma5.4 autostart the last application I had open? it takes long to load, and then always opens two dolphin windows and then krunner crashes
<BluesKaj> trixi, cool, how did you manage
<trixi> my goddamn boyfriend fixed it in like 30 secs
<trixi> the first thing he did was to purge pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> yeah pulse isn't really needed with intel-hda
<dieterd> dist-upgrade needs >3GB on HD
<BluesKaj> napoleaoV, close your apps before shutting down
<lordievader> napoleaoV: Or configure it not to restore last session.
<lordievader> Systemsettings -> startup and shutdown -> Desktop Session -> On Login
<napoleaoV> where can I configure not to restore?
<napoleaoV> ok let me check
<trixi> well, thanks for the help guys, you're awesome!
<dieterd> 2GB will take 9h .... :(
<BluesKaj> trixi, glad to be of service ;-)
<dieterd> You should never touch a running system!
<napoleaoV> perfect, done, thanks
<BluesKaj> dieterd, dist-upgrade to 10.10? it's still not supported
<napoleaoV> now I need to find why krunner always crashes after a login, it takes like 3 to 5 minutes before it loads everything, my computer is a macbook pro from this year
<BluesKaj> or LTS upgrade to 12.04?
<dieterd> BluesKaj, righte 10.04->12.04
<BluesKaj> dieterd, well, you'll have a supported OS and packages, one has to sacrifice a little time to get a proper operating system
<trixi> bye everyone
<trixi> good luck
<BluesKaj> bye tiwake
<dieterd> updater was telling 18 programs not supportet, but not which.
<dieterd> when suddenly logged out, probably my pc will reboot.
<tiwake> BluesKaj: tabfail XD
<BluesKaj> tiwake, sorry, she left about a half second before i hit enter
<tiwake> yeah, it happens, even among the best of us
<BluesKaj> not quick enough on the draw in my old age :-)
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Seems that download failed for one or two deb's. Waiting vor headline failed. gtk-gnome... Should I stop and restart, or will updater try it later again?
<adrianskar_> Hi
<KSX> -test-
<dieterd> Now was asking for change pwd mysql, download was faster, jumped between 9h and 40 minutes.
<BluesKaj> dieterd, dunno, dist-upgrade is no longer used to upgrade to a new OS the command in the newer releases is do-release-upgrade
<dieterd> I did do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> now , \dist-upgrade is used to upgrade new kernels. kernel modules and related packages
<dieterd> xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading??One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system.
<dieterd> How to?
<BluesKaj> dieterd, if you have separate / and /home partitions, a clean install from live-media to / would be much better, since the original OS and packages can no longer be updated and upgraded
<dieterd> BluesKaj: It's all on same partition.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Similar things I had in the past. So KDE&Gnome were gone and I had to install this GUI  manually again.
<dieterd> That was really big fun (ironically).
<dieterd> I plan to continue and see whats happen, an happening, who knows
<dieterd> Running services and programs that are using NSS need to be restarted, otherwise they might not be able to do lookup or ?authentication any more (for services such as ssh, this can affect your ability to login). Please review the following ?space-separated list of init.d scripts for services to be restarted now, and correct it if needed.??Note: restarting sshd/telnetd should not affect any existing connections.??Services to restart for GNU
<dieterd> libc library upgrade: 14 125 vsftpd rsync postfix mysql cups cron atd
<dieterd> Pressed OK
<dieterd> (No risk no fun, X11 still not shot down)
<dieterd> Error cannot import gmenu - is this important?
<dieterd> depack packages finished, now installing packages is running.
<dieterd> now depacking again next packages
<Viper550> So I got an older ATI video card, and the screen goes blank every time I use KDE system settings or certain other programs
<BluesKaj> Viper550, a pci or onboard?
<Viper550> PCI, FirePro. It goes blank then goes back
<dieterd> Some more questions by updater answered - yeah you have to stay near your pc.
<Viper550> I looked in xorg logs; it's relisting the monitor's supported modes a lot
<Viper550> but I see no errors. Does this even if I disable compositing
<BluesKaj> Viper550, which driver is recommended in system settings> driver manager?
<Viper550> It doesn't give any. It does offer me intel-microcode
<Viper550> (this is an Optiplex 745 with a Core 2 Duo processor)
<BluesKaj> no video drivers are listed for the PCI card?
<Viper550> I also get no splash during startup
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu ?
<Viper550> Latest, 15.04
<BluesKaj> but you do get the login ?
<BluesKaj> or is auto-login?
<Viper550> auto-login
<Viper550> I literally don't get a sign of life until the KDE splash screen
<BluesKaj> ahh, that's why there's no splash
<Viper550> no I mean, no Plymouth splash
<BluesKaj> no 15.04 with the prograss dots underneath
<Viper550> I do see the Kubuntu logo a bit on shutdown, and it did work on the live CD
<Viper550> I mean like, the pulsing logo
<Viper550> the applications that trigger these short blackouts are very arbitary; Kate, KInfoCenter
<Viper550> kinfocenter PCI does list the card; Raedon X1300/X1550 Series
<Viper550> okay; this card does have a dual-head plug. I'm trying plugging the monitor into the other cord on it
<Viper550> And now ... it's not doing it!
<Viper550> still no Plymouth. But when it was on DVI-1, it was doing all that random monitor turn off business. On DVI-0, it's not.
<pdc2>  when I try to install play on linux via synaptic, it says in the "TO BE REMOVED" section that it is going to remove kde. How do I go about instaliing play on linux without removing kde or it's dependencies?
<anna`> pdc2 have you tried googling how to install play with pkg as opposed to apt ?
<pdc2> anna, I have tried both ways installing via package manager and installing via ppa. In both cases it removes kde installation
<anna`> Ok
<Viper550> but yeah, splash-wise, first sign of life I see before KDE splash is the console text "starting version 219" in the corner and a cursor
<BluesKaj> pdc2, have you updated and upgraded your packages lately
<BluesKaj> pdc2` have you tried with apt ?
<pdc2> BluesKaj, yes I did sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<pdc2> BluesKaj, I have tried apt method
<BluesKaj> which ppa are you referring to?
<pdc2> BluesKaj, wine ppa
<BluesKaj> why a ppa , wine should be in the regular repos
<pdc2> BluesKaj, no i'm trying to tell you I have tried various methods to install wine and play on linux
<Viper550> oh also why can't I change the font on the digital clock anymore?
<BluesKaj> pdc2, does playonlinux show up in the package manager if you search in it
<dieterd> Upgrade still running.
<pdc2> BluesKaj, the version on wine in the regular repos in 1.6, I didnt mention that
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to track down the problem pdc2,  by asking these questions since removing kde is not supposed to happen when installing wine or playonlinux
<pdc2> BluesKaj, yes it appears in the synaptic section. When i click on mark for installation it shows kde and its dependencies are going to be removed
<BluesKaj> pdc2, why are you using synaptic ..muon is the kde package manager
<BluesKaj> synaptic old as well
<BluesKaj> is
<BluesKaj> did you kubuntu-desktop to an existing ubuntu OS which has unity or gnome?
<BluesKaj> add
<Viper550> use aptitude.
<BluesKaj> aptitude will make no difference
<Viper550> that was in response to "why are you using synaptic" actually
<pdc2> BluesKaj, Yes i understand. Sorry if I come across as rude. English is not my first language
<pdc2> I have both kde and unity as DE. I think it's easier to use synaptic
<pdc2> BluesKaj*
<BluesKaj> well then whynot install playon linux in unity DE rather then KDE DE
<BluesKaj> then=than ...need my bifocals here
<pdc2> I added kde on top of ubuntu os, BluesKaj
<pdc2> I did  try with both of them. like when I install playonlinux/wine, it installs without a fuss but when I reboot my computer both kde and unity are gone, BluesKaj
<dieterd> In KDE there are some features  that are nice. On legacy netbook with xfce I forced some to have to by installing some applications from kde (konqueror, koffice).
<BluesKaj> pdc2, then you've done something out of sequence ...install kubuntu-desktop , it will take care of all the kde packages you need ...don't install kde as suchj
<pdc2> BluesKaj, ok thanks
<anna`> May i ask which version of KDE is planned for 15.10 ?
<Viper550> 5.4
<anna`> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> anna`, KDE no longer uses a number the latest desktop is called plasma 5.4
<anna`> i am not really sure i understand that answer BluesKaj
<anna`> That's like saying your name doesn't have a colour in it
<KSX> plasma 5.4 is buggy as hell
<dieterd> pdc2: BluesKaj advice is the best. When changing to another GUI (KDE or Gnome) you have to do this better on terminal session. I run there in trouble last year because I did not do this first.
<BluesKaj>  anna`lets just say it's KDE , which now uses a desktop called plasma
<anna`> Yer :)
<anna`> There will be a new release of kbuntu based off ubuntu 15.10 using plasma 5.4, is that accurate?
<BluesKaj> anna`, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Plasma_5
<dieterd> Therefore my upgrade is running in terminal reached by strg+alt+F1. When X11 is shut down installation upgrade will still continue.
<anna`> BluesKaj i don't quite understand why you're telling me this, i am aware that KDE is now KDE Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> KSX, I'm running Kubuntu 15.10 beta with plasma 5.4 ...not nearly as buggy as 5.2 or 3
<BluesKaj> anna`, just to clarify , there is no KDE5, that's the way it was expained to me
<Viper550> no, there is KDE Software Compilation and KDE Plasma Workspaces.
<KSX> im running 5.3.2 and its so buggy that i was thinking about switching distro
<anna`> i simply shortened the KDE Plasma to 'KDE' in my original question BluesKaj, that's all :)
<soee> KSX jump to 15.10 :D
<KSX> 15.10, lol
<Viper550> also breeze dark is broken, but they fixed it in Frameworks. http://bugs.kde.org/347143
<ubottu> KDE bug 347143 in Panel "Panel stays light when theme is set to 'Breeze Dark'" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<dieterd> upgrade is now more installing than unpacking packages.
<soee> KSX: why lol ? :)
<KSX> ubottu, i had that problem
<ubottu> KSX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soee> KSX: I'm using it here on my laptop and also on PC @ work :)
<BluesKaj> KSX, ubottu is an info bot
 * anna` hugs KSX
<KSX> ok
<KSX> i should had known that....
<BluesKaj> anna`, i didn't mean to be pedantic, merely a clarification since it bothers me that there's no official KDE5
<anna`> ok
<KSX> im updating my system now, hope this will fix few bugs
<soee> KSX: updating ?
<KSX> yep
<soee> to ?
<KSX> "software update"
<soee> ah i thought you do version jumo
<KSX> im on 15.04
<soee> yes i know, and i thought you decided to jump to 15.10
<KSX> is it worth updating to 15.10?
<soee> uhm if you have a lot of problems with Vivid and Plasma 5.3.2
<soee> it is worth trygin
<KSX> well, i do have a lot of problems with this version
<KSX> if software update dosent fix the issues, i try 15.10
<KSX> i feel like the old kde versions were better
<soee> KSX well Plasma 5 is prety young, pps have been ported to QT5
<soee> so a lot of changes and some might cause problems
<BluesKaj> KSX, agreed, but the new plasma 5  has new "features" which to me are regressions
<KSX> plasma 5 looks more modern but i miss the old design
<BluesKaj> modern is a matter of taste
<KSX> today, modern= flat and simple
<BluesKaj> flat look isn't modern to me
<KSX> BluesKaj, say that apple, microsoft and google
<BluesKaj> but I'm old
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<KSX> when i think of modern, i think of glass and transparency
<BluesKaj> like I said ...a mtter of taste :-)
<KSX> yea
<KSX> but it would be nice if plasma 5 looked more transparent/blurry like the panel in OSX
<SJr> When I logged into my KDE 15.04 desktop at home this morning it was weird, my session was gone and I was in the login screen. The uptime indicated that the machine had not been rebooted. When I got to work just now and my laptop running Kubuntu 14.04 it was weird my session was gone and I was at the login screen. The uptime suggests the machine was not rebooted.
<SJr> What happened!
<soee> i;m not usre but i had situaton when system kicked me to login screen or even shutdown itself without any command :)
<KSX> can i send the KDE team an email?
<BluesKaj> jakob, it probly went into sleep mode , check your power settings
<BluesKaj> oops SJr^
<BluesKaj> KSX ,I'm sure there are various themes coming out soon ..plasma 5 is still in development so we have to wait a while
<KSX> if i knew how to code, i would had helped the KDE team
<KSX> all plasma needs is bug fixes, better wallpapers and transparency/blurr
<KSX> i think plasma should focus more on the design
<BluesKaj> KSX, you could make your suggestions in# kde-devel
<BluesKaj> or  #kde-devel even
<dieterd> SJr: Did you look into log-files of kde or output of dmesg in a xterm (terminal). That's first places to search?
<KSX> why would they listen to me anyway.....
<BluesKaj> you give too easily :-)
<BluesKaj> up
<dieterd> KSX: I tried plasma a couple of times and switched off.
<KSX> dieterd, what do you mean "switched off" ?
<dieterd> KSX: Changed installation to KDE without plasma (an KDE-Lite version for not so powerful hardware).
<KSX> ok
<BluesKaj> kde-lite?
<dieterd> It was kde-10l-, kde-essentials,  ...   Less running fan.
<jubo2> Yeah.. Proablem solve by re-docking
<dieterd> upgrade still running. now xfce packages installed, expecting xfce going down soon. xfce menue lost some entries.
<Viper550> http://i.imgur.com/dP2P7iM.jpg p.s. my desktop.
<KSX> my Desktop: http://imgur.com/sXgZNxI
<Viper550> also, why is Firefox so ... unfitting looking?
<SouL__> Hello guys!
<soee> hi SouL__
<SouL__> Does somebody knows if there's something like this but for Kubuntu? https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<soee> can't you use this one ? it is ubuntu package so it sgloud work in kubuntu
<SouL__> What about the Plasma part?
<SouL__> It says Unity and Gnome
<dieterd> Install of Grub. I selected sda and sda5. When repair win i have to overwrite. i hope blocklist is working. blocklist has trobles sometimes with ext4 and a file in grub conf was always changed.
<dieterd> can i change with rescatux this later again?
<BluesKaj> dieterd, run sudo os-prober to find the windows installation then run sudo update-grub
<dieterd> BluesKaj: thanks. I will do later when upgrade is finished an successfully booted. Konversation an kwrite now only working during installation. others all dead now.
<SouL__> Why nobody uses the fingerprint reader? :'(
<ugly_cat> Fingerprint reader?
<SouL__> Yes please ugly_cat :/
<SouL__> I want to login with my fingerprint
<dieterd> upgrade: Now 229 packages will be removed. Attention can take many hours. oh, what a big shock!
<ugly_cat> You could probably port this to KDE. I'm not sure though. I also don't have a fingerprint reader.
<SouL__> How many years of university do I need, ugly_cat?
<ugly_cat> Seriously? Zero technically.
<SouL__> Is there a guide then, for me to do it?
<BluesKaj> dieterd, run the update and upgrade and dist-upgrade , to bring all kernels modules and packages up to date
<ugly_cat> Join #kde-devel and ask about it.
<SouL__> I have to read a guide before asking lol...
<dieterd> now reboot is asked by installer. When not back in less hours, then all crashed.
<BluesKaj> less=fewer I hope
<soee> SouL__: as we use sddm maybe read this https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/284
<soee> there is no fingerprint integration in Plasma 5 atm.
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Back. Reboot worked. Now 12.04. But takes a lot of more resources. 10.04 only used 350MB of memory, 12.04 now 900MB with not more than using Konversation, Dolphin and gmplayer with xfce. Yeah I had to reduce and purge some services there.
<BluesKaj> dieterd, so this pc is fairly old ?
<BluesKaj> more than 5 yrs?
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Yes. For surfing and some emails full ok. 1GRam, 2.6GHz CPU.
<dieterd> nepomukindexer uses a lot of CPU.
<dieterd> 3662 dieterd   39  19 70644  15m 9496 R  1.5  100   1:43.74 nepomukindexer
<dieterd>  2285 dieterd   20   0 94896  13m  10m S  1.3    1   0:11.26 xfce4-terminal
<BluesKaj> RAM is cheap nowadays...I increased mine to 6Gb on this 2008 pc
<dieterd> Mainboards max is 2G
<BluesKaj> dieterd, the nepomuuk and akonadi server can be turned off, saving some resources
<dieterd> BluesKaj: thanks found: http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<BluesKaj> dieterd, good :-)
<BluesKaj> dieterd, as long as you don't need kamil, kontact and other PIM resources
<BluesKaj> kmail
<SouL__> This is so sad soee :(
<dieterd> Now I will restart if switched of services now stopped.
<dieterd> BluesKaj: Thanks, deaktivation saves over 300M memory. Before I startet Firefox - was like having a coffee for the next tab.
<keithzg> Hmm, having and issue where I'm unable to run any KDE apps on my crouton+xiwi+openbox session on my new cheap Chromebook Flip. Using Wily. Okay, okay, so I've created a house of cards there, not surprising that it fails :P
<keithzg> The error (in this case running Kate, but the problem persists for all KDE apps) is https://paste.kde.org/pxuloferb, I guess it's the lack of OpenGL? Hrmm.
<ALBERTO_> HOLA
<bprompt> !es | ALBERTO_
<ubottu> ALBERTO_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Viper550> Okay so some things in KDE 5 irk me; there's no right-click button in the application menu for creating a desktop shortcut
<shurtagul> Oh yea, related I hid desktop icons and I cant figure out how to show my desktop folder on my desktop now
<soee_> shurtagul: right click to get into desktop properties
<soee_> unlock it first , than change mode to folder view
<shurtagul> Oh wow, I wasnt unlocking first
<shurtagul> thanks
#kubuntu 2015-09-12
<steven__> boo
<purxiz> hello?
<gargoylesmiles> purxiz: you can go ahead and ask your question
<purxiz> Hi, I was wondering about adding a perl script to run in the background on startup
<purxiz> I've just set-up xSwipe on my lenovo X1 Carbon
<purxiz> and it works when I run perl xSwipe.pl from the terminal
<purxiz> but I've tried adding it to the autostart folder, init.d, and rc.local
<purxiz> and none of them run the script on startup
<purxiz> or at least it's not working if it does run
<purxiz> can anyone help me run xSwipe on startup? It's a perl script that runs in terminal and makes the touchpad on my X1 Carbon work. I'm relatively new to Linux. I've already tried using rc.local, init.d, and the .config/autostart folder.
<purxiz> I may have used them wrong though
<mariano> I downloaded a deb file from a wetbiste (Rstudio), but when I open a folder to look for the deb file I don't see anything. Is there some kind of protection turned on that's not letting me see these downloaded deb files?
<mariano> shouldn't dolphin be installed automatically with Kubuntu 15.04?
<gargoylesmiles> mariano: it is, you cant find it in yours?
<mariano> No I was not able to. I just installed it from the software center.
<mariano> I couldn't even find the software center, I had to install that too.
<terminalVelocity> anybody out there using 'gitg' on 15.04?
<pasqualino> ciao
<pasqualino> ho installato kubuntu ma ho problemi con la scheda video
<pasqualino> mi potete aiutare ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<anna`> Hello
<anna`> i would 'good morning' back but i necessarily don't use tim based greetings in international places :)
<anna`> *time
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bckmschng> hi there, would you guys recommend kubuntu for touchscreen laptops, regarding battery life and performance?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, having lunch.
<jubo2> Hiya and Thanks Thanks for the great OS
<jubo2> My 'sudo apt update' stalls as it tries to hit fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<jubo2> what can I do? Thanks.
<lordievader> jubo2: Can you ping that address?
<jubo2> lordievader: sure thing
<lordievader> jubo2: Is that a 'yes I can' or a 'I'll check'?
<jubo2> that's an I'll check
<jubo2> no ping response
<lordievader> There you go ;)
<lordievader> Use a different mirror I'd say.
<anna`> Hi, is there a way i can choose which software i want to install at Kubuntu install time, say for example i didn't want kmail and instead preferred thunderbird?
<anna`> Could i un-tick kmail somehow and then install thunderbird myself later?
<PH> #BravoOS
<Guest51241> Olá, estou trabalhando junto a Fundação União Livre com o desenvolvimento da distribuição Linux Kaiana
<Guest51241> www.kaiana.com.br
<Guest51241> é legal trabalhar Linux aqui no Brasil
<Guest51241> pois a comunidade aceita bem
<Guest51241> talvez devido a ausencia sentida apos a morte do Kurumin
<Guest51241> Olá @rakhi
<zaggynl> hello, my shutdown button won't work, what logs should I look into?
<zaggynl> qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 0 0 shows qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory, hmm
 * zaggynl throws things at qdbus
<KSX> hello, how do i delete ~/.KDE4 ???
<soee> KSX: as any other folder
<KSX> but it says "directory not found"
<soee> well it is probably ~/.kde
<KSX> ok, thx
<KSX> i did rm -rf ~/.kde but nothing happened
<BluesKaj> KSX, try to find it now
<KSX> "bash: /home/ks7447x/.kde: Is a directory"
<BluesKaj> don't dump ~/.kde , you'll have problems
<soee> BluesKaj: nah it will just remove aplication settings etc. and will be recreated with defautl values
<KSX> but i need to delete it to reset everything to default
<soee> KSX: remove ~/.config also
<soee> and purge ~/.cache
<KSX> k
<KSX> is purge a command?
<soee> jsut use rm -rf
<soee> ut anyway i suggest to do this from different tty
<BluesKaj> it's not default if you remove .kde
<soee> so logout from current session, do operation from dfferent tty and switch back to login screen
<KSX> so i should do it from tty1 ?
<soee> yeah, ou can use it
<KSX> ok, so i should repeat those commands in diffrent tty?
<KSX> as a root?
<soee> i think when you are deleting configurations etc from working session some settings are recreated automaticaly, so it is better to do if from command line
<KSX> ok, brb
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ am i right here ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes, I think so ...maybe I'm wrong about removing  ~/.kde
<soee> BluesKaj: i'm not 100% sure how system handles .kde but i removed it several times with /.config and only my applications settings were gone etc.
<soee> but system recreated them
<KSX> ok, im back
<soee> and how is the system ?
<KSX> default
<KSX> its like i booted in for the first time
<KSX> the dark theme works now
<soee> ;]
<BluesKaj> KSX,  why did you want to default ?
<KSX> segmentation fault
<KSX> i readed the forum and someone said to delete ~/.kde
<BluesKaj> KSX, it may have been a different problem than your tho
<BluesKaj> yours
<KSX> well, at least i fixed the theme issues
<BluesKaj> I don't like the sledgehammer approach
<soee> ;)
<KSX> i will try to reboot and see if i still have this problem
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEkOT3IngMQ
<KSX> the rebooting screen is still glitching out....
<BluesKaj> that hasn't got much to dowith the DE
<BluesKaj> that's your systemd
<BluesKaj> start
<BluesKaj> kde isn't loaded until after the splash screen
<KSX> it looks like the system didnt crashed when i rebooted, so everything is ok
<BluesKaj> so far
<KSX> from what i seen, many people have this "segmentation fault" issue
 * brecht slaps brecht around a bit with a large fishbot
<dieterd> Thanks BluesKaj, upgrade was working. Stopping nepomuk and arconadi did free 300M and 40-50% of CPU.
<BluesKaj> dieterd, good to hear, i hope it all works for you
<BluesKaj> dieterd, if you don't need kmail or kontact etc
<dieterd> Yes, I do not need these on my desktop. I do webmail, chat like this an so this is not needed. It's an old PC for surfing and writing, sometimes a little scripting.
<BluesKaj> right
<johan__> hi all. I have kubuntu with plasma 5 installed. But when I go to the help -> about KDE menu in Dolphin it says KDE platform version 4.16.....have I messed something up? If so how can I solve it?
<soee> johan__: this is applicaion version not Plasma 5
<soee> johan__: also to have all latest packages available vor vivid insalled, please add backports ppa
<BluesKaj> johan__, for plasma version, plasmashell -v, in the termianl
<BluesKaj> terminal even
<johan__> hi I have latest kubuntu with plasma 5 installed. But when I go to the help -> about KDE menu in Dolphin it says KDE platform version 4.16.....is that expected?
<ahoneybun> johan__: if it is Kubuntu 15.04 then it does not have all of Plasma 5.3.2 or so
<ahoneybun> you need the backport ppa
<NeoJettero> Hello
<soee_> NeoJettero: hiho
<NeoJettero> I'm new to Linux and IRC
<NeoJettero> I'm trying to configure Quassel and I'd like to see all the users on the rightside. Can someone help?
<soee_> NeoJettero: i think thelist is to long to see them all
<soee_> *users list
<NeoJettero> *users list
<soee_> but i'm on konversation so don't know how it looks in quaselle
<NeoJettero> Thanks.
<soee_> BluesKaj: ^ are you using quaselle ?
<NeoJettero> Yes.
<NeoJettero> Oh. You were asking someone else. :)
<soee_> yes, NeoJettero wy are you want to see whole list anyway ?
<NeoJettero> Good question. I think I had it up at one time, but I must have clicked on something and it and the All Chats window on the left disappeared
<NeoJettero_> Hello
<Guest47479> hi
<lordievader> o/
<Guest47479> rus*?
<Guest47479> putin vodka balalayka
<lordievader> !ru | Guest47479
<ubottu> Guest47479: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> soee_, I use konversation
<adroit_machine> how do I  install nvidia drivers on kubuntu? I installed nvidia drivers in unity using sudo service lightdm stop. What is the alternative in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine, sudo service lightdm stop doesn't install nvidia drivers , How are you going install kubuntu ?
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: sudo service stop lightdm stops the xorg server after that I can run the drivers in unity
<adroit_machine> I don't know the alternative in kubuntu, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine, the best method is to just install kubuntu-desktop. then use the driver manager in system settings, and choose the recommended driver
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: I can't see pretty much anything in kubuntu screen due to 600*480 resolution
<BluesKaj> there's no need to stop X
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: I already have the drivers saved in home folder
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: but what is the command to stop x in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine, from the nvidia site ? don't use them , use the driver recommended in the driver mabager
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: I downloaded the drivers from nvidia site days ago and they work smoothly. I have even installed them in ubuntu
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: it's just that my anotehr machine needs driver
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine, the commands in the terminal are the same , but it's not necessary to stop X just follow my suggestion and you'll be fine
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: I have tried sudo service lightdm stop but it' snot working. I don't think the commands are the same
<MoonUnit`> sudo systemctl stop sddm?
<adroit_machine> MoonUnit`: I'll give it a try, thatnks
<BluesKaj> I guess he thinks I'm lying
<BluesKaj> he doesn't need to stop sddm , just login and choose the recommended driver...no need for nvidia website drivers
<MoonUnit`> oh well, i learnt by experimenting. all part of the fun.
<SylvieLorxu> So, I'm running Kubuntu 15.04 from a live USB to test, and the Dutch translation was incomplete, so I decided to use Moan Update Manager to update all packages to see if perhaps the translations would be updated, and now the screen looks like this within 60 seconds of the desktop appearing: https://imgrush.com/xgMxAiYBEBdA Is this a known issue? Would this also happen when updating after an actual
<SylvieLorxu> installation? This is not giving very positive vibes with regards to stability
<BluesKaj> SylvieLorxu, updated all the packages on live usb?
<BluesKaj> or during the installation?
<SylvieLorxu> BluesKaj: On the live USB, in the desktop you get when you click the "Try Kubuntu" screen, yes. I understand that's a bit weird because it's a live USB and not a real install, but the result is still worrying
<BluesKaj> SylvieLorxu, reboot then install kubuntu, if you have that screen after the install then that's the time to start worrying
<SylvieLorxu> BluesKaj: I kinda do not want to leave the PC of someone who wants to switch from Windows 7 to Kubuntu in a state like that, which is why I'm wondering if there's any reason to believe it would work well on a normal system install
<SylvieLorxu> After updating
<SylvieLorxu> Actually, I think I'll just wait a month anyway
<SylvieLorxu> 15.10 should be right around the corner
<SylvieLorxu> Saves the issue on being 5 months of updates behind
<SylvieLorxu> s/Saves/Fixes/
<BluesKaj> 15.10 beta is available in the dailies, but that your call , especially on someone else's pc
<BluesKaj> that's
<SylvieLorxu> Well, there's no real rush, I'll wait for 15.10 release
<SylvieLorxu> 5.2 is a pretty early Plasma anyway, in the KDE4 days .2 was a disaster
<SylvieLorxu> But yeah, I guess it may just be a bit insane to install updates on live USB
<SylvieLorxu> Probably PEBKAC :P
<BluesKaj> SylvieLorxu, running 15.10 beta here, but I have 14.04 LTS as my stable OS
<BluesKaj> altho 15.10 is behaving quite well atm
<zuul> To anyone: What is the current version of Firefox in the 15.10 repository?
<soee_> zuul: 40, check https://launchpad.net/firefox
<lordievader> !info firefox wily
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 38.0+build3-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 39599 kB, installed size 96718 kB
<lordievader> soee_: 40 is still in proposed.
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/firefox
<popcar> hi
<bprompt> allo
<maggots> hello
<bprompt> hmmm that was a dry-by "hi"
<Okitain> Hello people
<KSX> hello Okitain
 * bprompt is just a mammal
<Okitain> so what do people do when they don't ask tech questions?
<KSX> well, this channel wasnt designed for chatting
<Okitain> I don't think this channel was deliberately designed for anything
<KSX> "Topic for #kubuntu is: Official Kubuntu support"
<Okitain> do official support people hang out here?
<KSX> dont know
<KSX> there is a channel for everything
<Okitain> of course there is.
<Okitain> including, apparently, a popular Ubuntu metapackage that has the same repositories.
<bprompt>  <Okitain> so what do people do when they don't ask tech questions?   <---- loiter :P
<Colos> Hello Everyone, I am just considering switcing from Mint 17 KDE to Kubuntu KDE, but I ve got error during install, when it starts partitioning it hangs... repeated three times.
<Colos> Any ideas? I did install 6 other distros, arch, debian, fedora, redhat, mint, ubuntu without any errors on the very same PC in these weeks.
<Colos> it is the Kubuntu 15
<Okitain> Colos: have you tried installing ubuntu and then the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Colos> not yet, because i wanted to avoid ubuntu.... the commercial line with unity preinstalled and the compiz stuff
<Colos> but i tried Ubu tu 15 for an hour and i rather loved the extra user friendly features of Mint and I guess Kubuntu has teh same GUI helper stuffs as Mint?
<Okitain> Colos: honestly i have no idea what the difference between Kubuntu and Mint KDE is, other than wallpapers.
<Colos> Okitain :D Mint offers only teh 4x KDE, while Kubuntu the latest plasma ;)
<Colos> Okitain, and yeah, the partitioner did not hang for me on Mint :D
<Colos> so I could not see Kubuntu yet
<Okitain> Colos: have you tried calling the partitioner on live or on OEM mode?
<Colos> Okitain, I am new on linux (three weeks intensive learning), all I can tell about this is I just booted the Kubuntu 15 from USB (dd created) than in live I clicked on install....
<Colos> so the installer from the live called the partitioner
<bprompt> hmm
<Okitain> Colos: try clicking the "try" button first before install
<bprompt> Colos:     how many partitions in the hdd?   why are you partitioning there anyway? I mean, you could just partition it before the liveusb session, OR from the liveusb session desktop screen
<Colos> Okitain, the partitioner starts and I do create teh partitions (ext4 and swap) but when i click on finish partitioning (so write out) than it shows 33% and hangs
<Colos> Okitain yes I tried three times, once after try.... same results
<Colos> bprompt i removed all other ssd/hdds and left only one single SSD 128, created only a swap, a root and a non allocated space (for speed of the SSD as per manufacturer guide)
<bprompt> Colos:    try this..... boot with the liveusb, click instead on "try kubuntu" button, it'll take you to a desktop screen, fromt there, you can run "kde partitioning manager" , and make the partitions you need, root, swap and home if needed, then click on the "install kubuntu" desktop icon
<Colos> But now, based on our suggestions I feel like doing more attempts
<bprompt> Colos:    you can even watch a movie from the desktop session I'd think while installing, but on an ssd, that's only 5mins anyway
<Colos> bprompt thanks for the idea, though I still have to use the partitioner during install for the mounting points
<bprompt> Colos:   hmm w0t?
<TJ-> Colos: before you dig too far, did you have the installer do a self-check to verify the image at the boot menu?
<Colos> bprompt you know I will still have to set the mounting points during teh install so that it may hang again but we will see
<TJ-> Colos: it may be caused by a corrupted image when written to the USB
<Colos> TJ oh I see! i did not check it....
<bprompt> Colos:    hmmm you would do all that from the kde partition manager
<Colos> TJ okay than recreating the USB and will check it. I have heard others had such issues
<bprompt> hmmm I doubt the iso is bad just for that error myself, it'd show other symptoms of corruption I'd think
<Colos> bprompt really? you mean i can set the mount points as well in advance...??? you see im new with linux
<Colos> I thought that those mount points are not stored on empty drives
<bprompt> Colos:    eh?   when you make the partition, you're presented with the label, type, size and mountpoint choices on the same window, also if to format or not
<Colos> bprompt yes, I see. I thought taht mount points are not being stored on empty drives :D oh im silly
<Colos> :D
<Colos> Guys, Kubuntu 15 or 14 is more reliable, stable, bug free?
<bprompt> well.. if you're thinking about mount points duplicates in mtab or fstab.. .you can always edit them afterwards, though rarely happens after an install
<Colos> bprompt yes thank you for all this, now Im gonna 'burn' a new USB with kubuntu 14 or 15
<bprompt> Colos:    I run 12.04 reliably :P, 14.04 is LTS, 14.10 is not, neither is 15.04 or the upcoming 15.10 either,  as far as 15.x versions, I've heard of buggy plasma on kwin
<Colos> and try all vcariations
<Colos> okay so 14.04 seems to be a 'rock solid' one? :D and is that also with KDE plasma 5x? maybe 5.4?
<bprompt> Colos:    so.. if you want the least bugs, as opposed to the latest and newest, 14.04 might fit the bill, since it's LTS
<Colos> bprompt Yeah I want a rock solid system, but with the sleek, modern, beautiful KDE Plasma :(
<bprompt> Colos:    yes, I run 12.04, but have heard issues, like plasma5 needs quite a few debugging
<Colos> I am afraid that is 5.x version KDE
<bprompt> well.... depends on what you  want to run I'd think, I mean, you can run kde apps, you don't have to run "kwin" windows manager :P, since the plasma issue is in kwin only
<Colos> bprompt Honestly, I am on Mint now for a day, first KDE flavor but as that was a really ugly bizarre KDE version I changed to Cinnamon today, but it has turned out Cinanamon is heavily buggy....
<Colos> so now I want KDE back :)
<Colos> Thus I am thinking on Kubuntu again
<Colos> Debian was quite good but not for newbies like me, many things were not working out of teh box or even after weeks of googling
<bprompt> Colos:     well, 14.04 is LTS, that means support and backports till 2019
<Colos> bprompt yeah that is attractive on a way, if everything runs perfectly and works out of the box (25y on Windows, three weeks on Linux....)
<Colos> Mint KDE worked out of the box perfectly, but really everything but its KDE desktop is the ugliest desktop ive seen on 7 other distros :D
<bprompt> Colos:     14.04 has run solidly enough thus far, as aforementioned, the issues I've heard on kubuntu 15.x is on video issues, some old features not there, and buggy plasma5
<Colos> I am hoping that Kubuntu will be beautiful and perfect at the same time
<bprompt> Colos:  hmmm ever run a   *buntu distribution before?
<Colos> bprompt Okay that is convincing, I am gonna burn the 14.04 than
<Colos> yeah, years ago i ran Ubuntu 12 on three of our PCs, but erased them just after a week, two falled apart.....
<Colos> Arch was a nightmare to me two weeks ago
<Colos> I mean sick experience :D
<Colos> bprompt And do you maybe know what version of KDE comes with the 14.04 Kubuntu?
<Okitain> Kubuntu is actually the first distro in which Plasma5 worked for me
<Colos> 5.x maybe?
<bprompt> Colos:     btw, linuxMint is just a ubuntu fork, and yes, cannonical motto, is that would work out of the box,  and  user-friendly, thus the *buntu flavors have a good market share, not because they're better than debian, just that the desktop and UI is easier for newcomers
<bprompt> Colos:     14.04  comes with... 4.8.13 IIRC
<Okitain> 4.8? Srsly? That one is from like 2012
<Colos> bprompt that sounds not so bad, I guess that is already a nice and sleek, modern design but not sure. I will google for images or so, by version number before a live try
<bprompt> hee
<Colos> uhhhh 2012.....
<bprompt> Okitain:   I run 12.04, not true, is kde 4.8.5 :P
<Colos> :D is that makes a difference in design? :D
<Colos> taht 0.0.37? difference :D
<kubuntu> people
<Guest35008> so how do I install latest nvidia drivers
<bprompt> Colos:    linux Mint selling point is, is a "ligher" ubuntu, so... is ubuntu-based, but smaller overhead
<Okitain> Guest35008: use the driver installer in the menu
<Colos> bprompt frankly speaking when I compared teh ram and cpu usage on all these 6-7 distros when i tried them, Debian 8 and 9 consumed by far the least.
<piotrlol93> Colos:
<bprompt> Guest86313:     run maybe -> jockey-kde  <-- it'll do some drivers checking and suggesting
<piotrlol93> Colos: hey bro it's me the dude from mint chat
<bprompt> Colos:   maybe.... but all that depends on many things, I'm pretty sure bareboning ubuntu services and boot processes, will make it lower than debian 8 or 9, BUT, it'd be barebone, so... one could say... yes, is lower overhead, but is also much less features, sorta like buying a cheap car, BUT  if you want  electric windows, extra, airbag, extra, anti-lock brakes, extra, by the time you get the features you want, you may end up with
<Colos> bprompt I wanna see myself if Kubuntu has teh same intuitive GUI ased user friendly stuff (panls, control panels, settings etc) that were in Mint. If so that is for me
<bprompt> Colos:    hmm kde is kde, mint or else, a few things differ a little, usually on the settings panel, but is about it, since some distribution add some of their widget to it
<Colos> bprompt Here I think for the 'driver manager' GUI app, the 'software updater' app with unuque stability/risk level filtering in Mint and also in its Cinnamon thre is a windows like drive/file permission/owner control panel by right click on any drive/file (crown/chmon by GUI) and so on similar stuff that makes the life easy, Windows like
<Colos> bprompt and also for the fact that in Mint all my phones and digi cameras were recognized out of the box and seen in the file manager as well, not like in Debian or so.
<Colos> I donno if it is bec of the Ubuntu line or the KDE or somethign Mint specific....
<bprompt> Colos:     hmmm  those options are dependent on the file manager you run, yes, some file managers are cheesy with cheesy themes, some have better themes and full-featured and have all that, but that's not kde per se, just a file manager matter and taste, and yes, some file managers offer than on drives/files or not
<Colos> All I know is that I badly sucked on any other distros than the Ubunti line :D
<Okitain> Well, get better at sucking, Colos!
<bprompt> Colos:   ahhh, now you see the debian difference in overhead, surely debian can load all those devices, you just need drivers :), extra, and the overhead starts moving up a notch
<bprompt> Colos:    doesn't mean they do not exist in debian, is just however is customized out of the box, is all
<Colos> bprompt really, so that permission controll stuff was bec of the given file manager in Mint? bec now Im on KDe and with Dolphin and I do miss this permission stuff
<Colos> And maybe I could install the same 'driver manager' app on Debian as well?
<Colos> So I could make a Kubuntu myself.... if I were able to? :D
<bprompt> Colos:     well. then don't  use dolphin :P, I like dual-pane file managers, since I often use two directories at once,  or check more than that.... I use Krusader, it has permissions and stuff, is pretty loaded, dual-pane, multitabs per pane, and toolbar is very customizable, I've customized about half of  the toolbar with some custom actions or added from the configuration window
<Colos> ah okay, so I could just change thsi and have the permission controll stuff on KDE as well. ah okay, its like LEGO
<bprompt> right now... I have krusader with about 9tabs on each pane, so.. .about 18 tabs, thus 18 directories loaded, and I can just click on any to check about, no need to traverse a tree for it.... also has bookmarks... so I just jump to wherever
<paal435349879> KDE4, need to run script for all users when they log out. Is there a global folder for this?
<Colos> bprompt :D LOL you gotta be the heaviest Linux user ever. but the bookmarking would be lovely to me as well, bec of these crazy folder jumping on Linux
<bprompt> paal435349879:       kde system settings > login screen, check the "shutdown" tab, you might need to be rooted, or depending on what you're setting, it may just "kdesudo" ask you for password
<bprompt> Colos:   hmm well....not quite I'd think, I do put some folders in the tabs, just for quick access, some folders I use often, like folders with books, or material to be processed, doing webdev, or other stuff... so if the folder is in the tab, I don't need to jump to it, simply click it, but I move around those folders quite a few, thus
<bprompt> Colos:    and that's just krusader, the one webbrowser usually with 8 or 10 or more tabs, sometimes 20 or so, and a couple other webbrowsers with 3 tabs or so each, doing testing :P
<Colos> bprompt re web browser I had 128 tabs in one window and approx 20-20 in twoi more windows in firefox, a sa session :D
<Colos> ec of researching stuff
<Colos> bec
<Colos> hmm i did google after the Kubuntu 14.04 lte but its KDE is the same old as on Mint 17.2 :(
<Colos> Ive seen on youtube now
<Colos> same version and look
<bprompt> same here, I use a tab for say a google search, and I open the links on new one, so I don't lose the spot on the other search tab, and so on, usually I'd just open a link on a new tab, so I don't lose the material on the current tab, no need to do a back-button just for that and bother the webserver with data I already had
<Colos> bprompt so Kubuntu 14.10 the non LTS comes in a KDE5 flavor (tech preview or what)
<bprompt> Colos:     same old version and look, but also same reliability, would you rather drive car that's the latest and nicest  you have to do tune-ups on every week, or an older one different-looking one, that runs reliably for 6months?
<Colos> bprompt :D yeah if I must choose than of course the reliable one.... but you see I came from Windows 10... after Win8... and KDE 4x is far not as polished as Win10 :(
<bprompt> Colos:   yeah, tech preview, translation:   alpha 3 version, the one more bugs than beta
<Colos> :D :D :D so its gonna crash suddenly, like my Cinnamon did today
<bprompt> hmmm
<Colos> and it did not provide the new mail notification either....
<bprompt> Colos:   I also run win8.1, one may note that so-called win10 is really just windows 8.3 features wise as far as one can tell
<Colos> bprompt but I hear you. got your points and I got a taster in these days what it does mean if somethignis beta or testing in linux.... it means its fatal sooner or later, but fatal
<bprompt> lots of razzle dazzle about win10 from the usual advocates, but is not all that jazz, is not bad either, but barely just a win8.1 update
<Colos> hmmmm win10 design is just what it supposed to be in 2015 ;) sleek, flat and transparent, plus intuitive ;)
<Colos> small changes have made the difference
<Colos> but I am 100% positive taht KDE Plasma 5.x is much etter than Win10 ever!
<bprompt> Colos:    as far as polished.... dunno, it really depends on features you want, you may just be referring to cosmetics material when comparing the UIs in windows10 and kde....but as aforementioned, you can run kde, but you don't have to run kwin
<Colos> Seen it, used it in Debian 9 stretch for a week
<Colos> what is that kwin? :D
<Colos> some window manager?
<Colos> im googling now
<bprompt> Colos:     I've seen it... 8.1 is sleek, is flat and transparent as well, and intuitive I'd say,  not much change on that part, the only noticeable bit in win10, is that the start menu is back, with tiles mobile users can appreciate, and desktops users can care less about
<Colos> oh no 8.1 was a fail for one single reason: the dash (start menu) covered the full screen and the user had no way out, no outlook. it was a cgae, no exit. trap.
<Colos> and it was not transparent either
<Colos> was flat yes
<bprompt> Colos:   yes, kwin is kde-win"dows manager", but it's just one off many windows managers
<Colos> I think they stole the KDE 5 design
<bprompt> Colos:    hmm I run win8.1, the dash bit you refer to, yes, that was true in 8.0, you could get around with a scheduled tasks script though, and in 8.1, you do have the option to have the desktop skip it at load time, when I boot 8.1, I get on tiles, unless I press the winkey
<bprompt> s/on tiles/no tiles/
<bprompt> Colos:    but thus far what I've seen from win10, the changes are close to about the same proportions from 8.0 to 8.1, so win10 is .... win8.4 at best, noticeable changes wise
<OfficerWagStaff> Anyone around ? I have Chromium browser.. It doesn't obey the policy in terms what I set in 'system settings'
<OfficerWagStaff> When I launch Chromium Policy settings.. it calls fro kcmshell4 proxy which doesn't seem to exist
<bprompt> OfficerWagStaff:    hmm I don't use chromium, but I do have google chrome
<OfficerWagStaff> bprompt: I opted for Chromium because I believe it use less memory
<OfficerWagStaff> But my network has a firewall.. It complains about HTTPs... I play to write my own wap file but in the mean time.. I can't set proxy for https
<OfficerWagStaff> The settings in 'system settings' are correct
<bprompt> hmmm  I have 6gbs of ddr3..... handles well enough, keeping in mind that, it all depends on what the browser loads, you can have pages with a huge amount of objects and that can take a good bite of ram on any brorwser
<OfficerWagStaff> It's just harder for me.. to run export https_proxy before running chromium-browser when it should just smily work
<OfficerWagStaff> bprompt: Chromium browser on kubuntu is not using the settings I set in 'system settings'
<OfficerWagStaff> kcmshell4
<bprompt> hmmm
<OfficerWagStaff> Well
<OfficerWagStaff> right now I just chill....
<bprompt> OfficerWagStaff:     I gather I dunno on that one... .I don'thave a chromium settings in system settngs.... maybe you could change it in the browser settings itself, methiks, ->     about:flags
<Colos> bprompt yes but you see people wanted to have an app launcher, that they can use all day without coveri ng the full screen ;) so its a small step but a big one at the same time ;) anyway now I love KDE better for many reasons, but the 5x :D
<OfficerWagStaff> bprompt: You would freaking think that
<OfficerWagStaff> bprompt: but chromium opts for what setting is set on the OS
<OfficerWagStaff> s/what/whatever/
<Colos> bprompt but maybe I will suffer with 4x until stable 5x is not out in official repos
<OfficerWagStaff> That's why I like FFx
<bprompt> OfficerWagStaff:   checked the command line switches for any availability?
<bprompt> chromium switches are quite a few :)
<OfficerWagStaff> bprompt: I would have to create my own *.desktop/startup script
<OfficerWagStaff> When it should work out of the box
<OfficerWagStaff> I didn't have this issue in Ubuntu
<OfficerWagStaff> I just set what I needed to set in Unity proxy settings and it worked
<OfficerWagStaff> BTW.. I like start logo
<OfficerWagStaff> It looks nice
<OfficerWagStaff> While it's glowing and loading .. look nice
<bprompt> ehhe
#kubuntu 2015-09-13
<Colos> bprompt thank you so much for all your help and guiding me. it was a big help, saved me days of suffer :) i guess i will stick to the kde 4x for a while and tryy to customise it with alternative file manager etc
<Colos> Cu mate! and thanks again!
<bprompt> np
<OfficerWagStaff> I think I have decent setup
<bprompt> Colos:    and if you don't like kwin, you can always check for other "window managers", some are fancy, some are more minimalistic
<OfficerWagStaff> Sysinfo for 'lhorace-desktop': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.2.2 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-28-generic, CPU: AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G at 3100 MHz, RAM: 3417/5849 MB, Storage: 140/455 GB, 220 procs, 2.51h up
<yugdrix> hi guys
<soee_> hiho yugdrix
<austin6598> can i make kubuntu a live usb?
<OfficerWagStaff> Kubuntu just crash again
<CyberGlo> hi, how do i turn on trim for my ssd ?
<Agssz> hello
<jacob_> hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<future_> the upcoming new version of UBUNTU/KUBUNTU ... what REFORMS are planned, are they fundamental?
<future_> where can I find information about that?
<future_> the upcoming new version of UBUNTU/KUBUNTU ... what REFORMS are planned, are they fundamental?
<future_> where can I find information about that?
<napoleaoV> hello, I am using Kubuntu with plasma5.4, my computer is a laptop, when using the laptop everything looks fine, but when connecting to my external monitor (samsung) the fonts dont look correct, any idea what could be?
<bcrazy> hi
<bcrazy> First time using IRC for me.
<anna`> napoleaoV: how does plasma 5.2 look on 15.04 ?
<anna`> bcrazy: i highly recommend you stop now, i joined once; that was 15+ years ago
<anna`> Shit be like crack 'yo
<KSX> bcrazy, welcome to IRC!
<anna`> Don't encourage them!
<bcrazy> KSX. Thanks. Still a little bit confuse on how to find the room which interest me.
<anna`> Try /list but some set +i invisible
<lordievader> !alis | bcrazy
<ubottu> bcrazy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bcrazy> Oh thanks
<KSX> bcrazy, http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/irc-is-back-heres-your-starter-guide--net-31369
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Okitain> BluesKaj: heya
<BluesKaj> Hi Okitain
<napoleaoV> anna` looks great, but few bugs, so I did upgrade to 5.4
<wisse> Hi, trying to install kubuntu on an old Vista machine. Windows 10 is already running, but I dont succeed in installing any distro. Tried Mint, Debian, Kubuntu, Lubuntu...something stalls the installation...
<wisse> kernel panic
<anna`> i would look at AHCI/RAID/ATA in BIOS
<BluesKaj> wisse, does the live-cd/dvd  run the OS if you choose "try kubuntu" ?
<wisse> yes
<Okitain> wisse: have you tried reading on what the kernel panic is caused by?
<wisse> Itś something about Corrupt CPU or something. But I will try to find out the exact message...
<wisse> Ill have to try Mint again caus thatś the only one whos dropping me back in a shell, the otherones just stall
<BluesKaj> wisse, at what point do you get the kernel panic ?
<wisse> its pretty random. sometimes installing seems to succeed but then suddenly gets terminated,
<Okitain> wisse: what architecture is the machine and the Win10 installation?
<wisse> ill first try to reconstruct the exact kernel panic message...guess that will make it easier to deteminate the problem...
<wisse> ill be back :o)
<Okitain> (your CPU might be indeed faulty so you can maybe avoid the corrupt instructions by using a different instruction set, wisse)
<BluesKaj> hmm, windows 10 might be difficult to run on corrupt cpu, don't you think ?
<wisse> thought so too
<BluesKaj> wisse, have you prepartitioned the drive with ext4 ready to accept a Linux install?
<Okitain> Well, win10 might be x86 and kubuntu might be x86_64 so kubuntu would crash while win10 wouldn't, BluesKaj
<wisse> yep, ext4...
<BluesKaj> ok
<wisse> all distros i tried were 32-bit
<BluesKaj> and your windows 10?
<wisse> also
<BluesKaj> what about your system architecture, assume it's 32bit?
<wisse> yes
<Okitain> wisse: is it an Atom or something? By 2006 Intel didn't actually make any 32 bit CPU
<BluesKaj> or was the machine a 64bit with with 32bit vista originally ...wife
<BluesKaj> has one
<BluesKaj> wisse, boot into windows 10, look at computer properties , it will the show the true architecture of your system
<wisse> ok, checking
<wisse> crap, its updating...
<BluesKaj> some 64 bit computers came with 32 bit Windows Vista back then, the wife bought one by mistake, she was tricked by the 64 bit logo on it
<wisse> hmm, seems to be a 32bits OS with x64 processor...
<BluesKaj> then you have a 64bit pc
<wisse> got tricked to i guess
<wisse> so installing a 64 bit distro should work then?
<BluesKaj> but that doesn't really explain the kernel panic, the 32 bit OS should run fine on it
<wisse> im going to initiate the panic right now...
<BluesKaj> yes 64 bit will take advantage of memory above 4G for one advantage
<Okitain> ...and also occasionally eat 2x more memory...
<BluesKaj> wisse, have you added meneory to your pc?
<BluesKaj> err memory even?
<Okitain> we are throwing stuff at the wall here to see what sticks
<kahbenya> hey
<kahbenya> when i run "qdbus org.kde.kglobalaccel"
<kahbenya> i get the following error
<kahbenya> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<kahbenya> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<kahbenya> I get a similar error if i run kwin_x11 --replace
<kahbenya> system says did not receive a reply from "kwin"
<BluesKaj> Okitain, it's hard to know what causes kernel panic without  looking at the logs if that's even possible
<kahbenya> when I start up and login the screen is black and then the desktop shows up after maybe 1/2 hour to an hour
<kahbenya> any ideas
<kahbenya> ?
<wisse> it says Hardware Error Machine check Processor context corrupt....
<Gd_> I want to install kubuntu
<wisse> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal machine check
<Gd_> Please help
<Okitain> Gd_: do official instruction not help you? ask concrete questions please.
<Gd_> I  Installed it from lubuntu terminal
<BluesKaj> kahbenya, which graphics card?
<kahbenya> nvidia
<Gd_> But it is not running
<kahbenya> Geforce gtx 650 ti
<BluesKaj> nvidia what?
<Okitain> Gd_: have you run dpkg-reconfigure sddm (or kdm if you have kde4)
<BluesKaj> kahbenya, drop to a VT/TTY and login then update and upgrade , then sudo apt install nvidia-355, then reboot
<BluesKaj> wisse, dunno if 64bit will work , but it's worth a try
<napoleaoV> any ideas why my kubuntu looks different regarding fonts when using a external monitor?(using the laptop screen logs great)
<napoleaoV> looks even
<wisse> BluesKaj; I guess its worth the try...
<kahbenya> had to move to another machine
<kahbenya> did not install nvidia-355
<kahbenya> package not present
<kahbenya> installed nvidia-346
<kahbenya> going to reboot now
<BluesKaj> ok
<RavindraSisodia> hi
<Okitain> Anyone have this problem that KDE trash doesn't allow to clean itself while in filemanager?
<BluesKaj> kahbenya, i assumed you were running 15.04, the 355 driver should be available.
<kahbenya> i am on 15.04
<kahbenya> apt-cache search nvidia
<kahbenya> no nvidia-355 in the list
<kahbenya> BluesKaj, the same behaviour as described is still present
<kahbenya> dropped to a tty and ran startx
<kahbenya> seeing a black screen with mouse pointer and nothing else
<kahbenya> on reboot login screen did not come up
<mafaldo> kahbenya, try alt + space
<BluesKaj> kahbenya, ok , in the VT, sudo systemctl enable sddm, then startx
<kahbenya> mafaldo, nothing happens
<kahbenya> BluesKaj, the same thing happens
<kahbenya> black screen with cursor
<BluesKaj> kahbenya, perhaps a regression to the 340 driver, but otherwise I have no clue unless you haven't rebooted
<kahbenya> i have rebooted
<kahbenya> i noticed that if i login at the tty as another user and run startx the desktop comes up
<kahbenya> noticed an issue with the clock display but nothing else in the experience is an issue
<kahbenya> my main profile however has to wait for a long time to come up
<kahbenya> in .xsession-errors I have this message " failed to get dbus path for component "kwin" QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply", "Did not receinve a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<BluesKaj> then you obviously need to change some setttings in your main profile,  kah
<BluesKaj> kahbenya,^
<kahbenya> i get a similar message for "khtokeys"
<kahbenya> alright
<kahbenya> which settings ?
<BluesKaj> most likely your desktop effects or monitor/display
<oozak> seems like a dbus problem
<kahbenya> oozak, is there a way to trouble shoot it
<kahbenya> BlueKaj, i have looked in the .kde folder but i am not sure which files to look at
<oozak> which version of KDE are you running?
<kahbenya> as oozak said it seems to be an issue with dbus, but i dont know which files to check
<kahbenya> kdelibs-bin 4:4.14.8-4~ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<kahbenya> kwin-x11 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<BluesKaj> which ppa is that from ?
<BluesKaj> I don't know whether it's  adbus thing or not, the plasma 5 dektop has a lot of problems integrating with kde4 Qt4 and 5 in my experience. You can try to rm -rf ~/.kde in your original profile , but to me that's a bit drastic
<kahbenya> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kbuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu vivid main
<kahbenya> BluesKaj, renamed the ~/.kde and still had the same issue on main profile
<boys> boys I want to change resolution of my secondary monitor, it's fucked up, tried like 5 distros so far my resolution was always messed up, maximum is like 1300xsomething and supported is 1680x1050 that's all, I don't know why this shit happens, it's connected through VGA / DVI connector, it's like DVI-D or something, my secondary monitor does not support DVI it's through VGA, it's an old monitor, unlike my main DVI monitor
<BluesKaj> boys please watch your langauge first of all. Now what kind of gpu are you running into what type of monitors?
<BluesKaj> kahbenya, think perhaps a regreesion to the 340 driver might be worth a try
<boys> BluesKaj: nvidia
<kahbenya> BluesKaj
<kahbenya> alrite
<kahbenya> will try
<BluesKaj> boys, if the nvidia driver detects an old monitor the resolution it gives the monitor is determined by it's capabilities
<kahbenya> boy, i had a similar issue , i used nvidia-settings to create a xorg.conf with the current settings and then edited the section for the older monitor to increase the vertrefresh to 56.0 - 76.0 and then rebooted
<kahbenya> this works
<kahbenya> i have in the past added a metamodes option to include the resolution i need but havent done that in recent times
<kahbenya> maybe you could try that
<Okitain> Can anyone check this bug I have?
<akik> back in the day the configuration was totally manual with modelines
<BluesKaj> Okitain, i just enable the delete option in dolphin>settings>configure dolphin>services if I have problems wih trash. Sorry,but I can't reproduce your issue , but you could check in /var/log/syslog for errors related to dolphin trash
<akik> there's still tools to create those modelines, gtf and cvt
<kahbenya> BluesKaj, regression does not work
<kahbenya> where are the logs for dbus
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog most likely
<kahbenya> havent seen anything useful there
<BluesKaj> maybe the xorg log then
<Okitain> BluesKaj: wait so in your case the clean action in trash in dolphin works?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Okitain> BluesKaj: huh. I'll try in live and see what changes.
<yossarianuk> hi - in Kubuntu 15.04/15.10 by default the GTK3(I think) theme is not functional - i.e you canot see when buttons/checkboxes are.
<yossarianuk> I have tried  orion + oxygen-gtk - if you are not aware where the buttons are in some apps you just cannot see them
<yossarianuk> if I select gtk3 theme -> default I can.
<yossarianuk> why is this - is there a fix ?
<anna`> i've experienced the tick boxes issue too
<anna`> Bit frustrating
<TJ-> There is a similar theme issue with standard KDE themes too, on 15.10. When the dark theme is selected the entries in list boxes are painted white-on-white. The only entries visible are those selected
<yossarianuk> well choosing 'default' does sort it.
<yossarianuk> how come it happens in kde though and not other desktops?
<TJ-> It sounds like the colour settings are incorrect/incomplete
<yossarianuk> is there an existing open bug on this?
<BluesKaj> over half of the the desktop themes I installed in 15.10 aren't listed
<BluesKaj> same for colour themes
<RavindraSisodia> Am i connected
<RavindraSisodia> ????
<BluesKaj> ralsina, yes
<BluesKaj> oops not now
<Okitain> Well someone didn't have a good opportunity to talk
<BluesKaj> couldn't wait more the 2 mins for an answer
<BluesKaj> the=than
<BluesKaj> the era of instant gratification
<droogel__> anyone know of a channel concerned with mp3 file format/specification. Can't find one anywhere?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<finetundra__> hello Knight80
<Knight80> finetundra__ How are you?
<finetundra__> I am well friend, and yourself?
<Knight80> I'm fine, thank you :)
<Knight80> I need some help, I installed Konsole on my Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 and I need to activate sound notifications, but they don't work...
<finetundra__> Hmm, sadly I've no experience there
<Knight80> Don't worry :)
<Kyzen> test
<finetundra__> Kyzen: hello
<Kyzen> Hi
<krise> i paired my sony wireless headset with my laptop (bluetooth) but the sound quality is really bad. Does anyone know what might be the problem
<DDR> Hi. How do I run a script from a TTY (ctrl-alt-1) with my graphical x server (ctrl-alt-7) as the target?
<DDR> Plasma took a dive, and I have a script called 'restart-plasma.sh'. But I don't have an open terminal here, so I can't run it.
<yossarianuk> hi - do people here generally enable preload for their desktops?
<DDR> ?
<DDR> (What's preload.)
<Okitain> yossarianuk: preload what? LD_PRELOAD?
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 and sound isn't working since I installed Konsole terminal emulator
<Knight80> Will you please help me out?
<soee_> Knight80: maybe it is better to ask on #ubuntu
<DDR> When I enable drag-window-to-move-virtual-desktop, all my window decorations go away and I can't raise or lower windows.
<DDR> Does anyone have any ideas? It's kind of bizarre.
<DDR> Selecting 'move to desktop' from the window titlebar right-click menu works just fine.
<frecel> ahoneybun: just checked the news after not having access to the internet for a few days, congrats on getting on the council
<Unit193> You misspelled 'condolences'
<frecel> Unit193: haha he should be fine as long as they are not talking about money
<frecel> Is anyone here using 15.10?
<ahoneybun> thanks frecel
<ahoneybun> I am btw
<ahoneybun> Unit193: :P
<KSX> <---
<soee_> frecel: yes
<frecel> soee_: I'm wondering if I should move my office desktop to 15.10, it's running KDE4 on top of Debian right now
<soee_> frecel: hard to say, i would say tets Plasma 5 first than decide
<soee_> some people loves Plasma 5 some prefere KDE 4
<soee_> i love Plasma 5 and have it now on my laptop, PC @ work and also my parents use it on their :)
<frecel> soee_: I really liked plasma5 when I tried it but there were few bugs in there that made me decide that I don't want to use it on the machine I actually work on
<soee_> frecel: what bugs ?
<frecel> soee_: if compositing was on I would see a black screen with a pointer on it
<frecel> soee_: with compositing off it worked fine
<frecel> soee_: the drivers were working btw. I played games on that machine
<ahoneybun> I would stick with the LTS or Debian for a office pc atm
<frecel> I kind of want to use the LTS but then I look at when the repos were frozen and then I don't anymore
<KSX> guys, what ssd would you recommend for kubuntu?
<KSX> or linux in general
<Okitain> KSX: it's not rocket science, just get an SSD with a good size and reliability.
<KSX> k, but ssds have different firmware and stuff....
<soee_> KSX: hard to say - depends how much you can spend :)
<soee_> i have crucial
<Okitain> TRIM commands are issued automatically for Ext4 and BtrFS
<Okitain> KSX: every SSD that has a SATA port works, really
<KSX> ok
<Okitain> KSX: also see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Pre-Purchase_Considerations
<Okitain> and the rest for how to enable the auto-TRIM commands or trim-by-timer
<KSX> k, thx
<jakesyl>  Hey, I'm setting up a vagrant box,  how can I remap a domain (like wordpress.dev to a local private ip)
<ikonia> jakesyl: best thing is to not cross post to multiple channels
<BadConnection> Hello. I'm really new to kubuntu, how can I select multiple desktop icons/files or select one and move its position?
<BadConnection> I'm a windows converter, maybe. If I can figure out how to navigate kde
<bprompt> BadConnection:     do what again?
<ahoneybun> Ctrl + Left Click?
<bprompt> ohhh hmmm yeah
<BadConnection> Thanks
<bprompt> BadConnection:    same thing in kwin, just drag, for multiple selection, drag your mouse making a square, selecting what you want, or just ctrl-click
<BadConnection> What is the Windows+D equiv for going to desktop?
<bprompt> BadConnection:    try winkey-D :P
<BadConnection> doesnt work
<BadConnection> Im on kubuntu 15.04
<bprompt> hmmm ohh .. kwin doens't have it mapped... min window manager does
<bprompt> BadConnection:    I run 12.04... but you can map the shortcuts in kwin, so  you can just map it to winkey-D as well.... not sure where 15.04 would have it, I'd think in settings
<bprompt> I use another window manager, and have it mapped already to winkey-d
<BadConnection> 15.04 is *really* different
<BadConnection> I think it's more plasma5 than kde
<ahoneybun> if you put the Desktop Widget in the panel and put Win + D for the shortcut maybe
<ahoneybun> well it's KDE Plasma 5
<ahoneybun> still KDE
<bprompt> BadConnection:     we're in september, btw, meaning next month is october, or the "10" month, meaning 15.10 is about 30days away
<BadConnection> ok
<BadConnection> i feel so lost on this os right now
<ahoneybun> 41 days
<ahoneybun> Oct 22
<ahoneybun> opps
<bprompt> yeah... as ahoneybun  suggested, use the desktop widget, and set a shortcut on it
<ahoneybun> 39
<bprompt> ahoneybun:    well, 38 if  you're in australia =P
<ahoneybun> yea timezones
<bprompt> BadConnection:     not sure on 15.04... but usually you can just right-click the "K" start menu in kde, and choose "use classic style" or classic menu, from the right-click, it'd list all apps in their categories vertically, like the start menu
<BadConnection> bprompt:  thanks, it does
<ahoneybun> unlock the widgets on the far right of the panel and right click the k logo to switch launcher styles
<ahoneybun> alters
<BadConnection> though i can't set the windows key as a shortcut, it reads it as 'meta' and doesn't stick it
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> meta needs a add
<ahoneybun> like meta + d
<ahoneybun> would be Win + D
<BadConnection> Yes
<ahoneybun> a modifier
<bprompt> BadConnection:     ahoneybun  means, do "meta + d"
<BadConnection> but to open start menu right now it's alt+f1 and I can't change it to win key or win key+s either
<ahoneybun> yea the meta key (windows key) can't do anything on its own
<bprompt> BadConnection:      hmmm  System Settings has a section for "Gestures and Shortcuts", you can set, about 3 types of shortcuts, customs, globals,  and standard keyboard's
<ahoneybun> well alt + f2 is the krunner
<ahoneybun> in Plasma 5 it is just Shortcuts
<bprompt> k
<bprompt> BadConnection:   if the "show desktop" is thereabouts, you can just edit it there, to meta + d
<BadConnection> under global shortcuts?
<bprompt> BadConnection:    IF it's there, I checked on mine, and it isn't, but this one is 12.04
<BadConnection> isn't on mine either
<ahoneybun> BadConnection: your looking for the Desktop shortcut right?
<ahoneybun> BadConnection: http://imgur.com/NMN3EmG
<BadConnection> mine isn't there
<BadConnection> i got it set though
<BadConnection> i still can't select multiple desktop items though
<bprompt> BadConnection:     hmm is it launching apps on single-click?'
<bprompt> BadConnection:    for you can change that at System Settings > Input Devices > mouse
<MichaelTunnell> I have an opinion based somewhat philosophical question for Kubuntu community.
<MichaelTunnell> Do you consider Kubuntu a different OS than Ubuntu? I know it is a flavor but do you consider it more than just package differences?
<BadConnection> I do now
<MichaelTunnell> I dont mean in terms of having Plasma 5 to be clear...I mean Ubuntu vs Kubuntu are they different distros to you?
<ahoneybun> MichaelTunnell: we bring a great community exp as well as packages
<bprompt> MichaelTunnell:    ... no myself, it's just ubuntu with kde in it, is all
<BadConnection> so odd
<BadConnection> I can draw the 'square' in dolphin file manager fine but not on the desktop
<BadConnection> bprompt:  thanks, i got the single click to open turned off :)
<bprompt> MichaelTunnell:     I use kubuntu because I use many QT and kde apps, and kde includes that, otherwise I'd have installed ubuntu and then installed kde and qt anyway, just like I have on say.. SuSE or Fedora and mandrake
<MichaelTunnell> bprompt: I get that I am thinking in the idea of Distro vs Flavor
<bprompt> BadConnection:   k...now you can just ctrl-click then, you can also just drag the mouse to make a square and select, whatever on the square, same behaviour as in windows explorer
<MichaelTunnell> fundamentally Linux Mint and Kubuntu are the same at the lower levels the only true difference is that Mint is not an official flavor where as Kubuntu is so Mint is considered a separate distro.
<BadConnection> bprompt: no, i still can't.
<BadConnection> still can't make a square on the desktop
<MichaelTunnell> I dont mean differences such as KDE, I mean differences on the core such as package management kernel versions and etc
<ahoneybun> Mint developers it's own fork on GNOME as well
<bprompt> MichaelTunnell:   right.. Mint is a fork of ubuntu, but is a fork not maintained by say Canonical, and that's the only differentiating, no the core distribution
<MichaelTunnell> Kubuntu is not technically maintained by Canonical though. Mint also uses Ubuntu repos and dont just fork everything
<MichaelTunnell> Ubuntu forks Debian almost completely with snapshots...but Mint doesnt and neither does Kubuntu
<BadConnection> i guess i'll just use dolphin to select multiple files
<BadConnection> such a bad bad bad bad design choice
<bprompt> hmm
<MichaelTunnell> here is why I am asking. When you go to a project to see if they support Linux, do you prefer to have Kubuntu listed in the support or is Ubuntu enough. I know Ubuntu is enough technically but I mean purely preference, would you like to see Kubuntu listed?
<ahoneybun> I like to see Linux in general
<ahoneybun> I like ubuntu and even more so Kubuntu but let's get support for Linux in general
<bprompt> BadConnection:      well... bear in mind that, there are many window managers, the one you're referring about the icons, is Kwin, now, I do run kde, I do not run kwin... well, now and then I do, and I don't have that, I'd think  it's just some setting there, I run LXDE and I don't have any of those issues, and lxde maps winkey-d already to show the desktop as well.... so you're referring not to kde itself, so much as to the kde wind
<BadConnection> Such a weird OS. I can make a shortcut on the desktop by dragging a file from dolphin to the desktop then right click on the icon on the desktop and set a keyboard short cut to launch it, but I can't go to the file the shortcut points to and do the same thing...
<ahoneybun> BadConnection: you can put whatever you want on the deksop
<ahoneybun> *desktop
<BadConnection> bprompt:  thanks
<BadConnection> ahoneybun: yeah, that's not what i'm struggling with
<BadConnection> I can add icons to my desktop just fine, i can't select multiple icons on the desktop
<BadConnection> thats the issue
<bprompt> MichaelTunnell:     kinda got lost there... w00t?    if I have a .. say webdev project, and need to do... something, I use whatever works, it doesn't have to be ubuntu, support or otherwise, it depends on what I need done
<BadConnection> i can not fraw a 'square' with my mouse
<MichaelTunnell> I'll be more specific then
<BadConnection> i may need to switch to LXDE
<ahoneybun> MichaelTunnell: since this topic is not really support related perhaps move it to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<BadConnection> why the F would anyone ever make a system where you can't draw a square on your desktop by default.... so frustrating.
<bprompt> MichaelTunnell:    good example of that I assume is say, Zuckerberg, due to licensing and other software and hardware considerations, went with centOS for facebook
<ahoneybun> draw a square?
<ahoneybun> highlight items?
<bprompt> ahoneybun:     draw a square, drag the mouse in a square on the desktop to select icons/elements
<bprompt> I'm pretty sure I've done it in kwin
<austin6598> my kubuntu gets stuck at the boot logo so i made a live usb and it also gets stuck booting. it works on my laptop however. this PC does boot to USB's. Also im trying the latest version of kubuntu 15.04
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: of course you can
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: right click your desktop and choose the bottom option "Desktop Settings"
<MichaelTunnell> or it might say something else but Settings for something :)
<bprompt> austin6598:   hmmm how fast is the cpu on the desktop one?
<ahoneybun> bprompt: BadConnection I keep  my desktop clean so
<austin6598> 3.2ghz
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure about highlighing
<BadConnection> AHHHH
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: you will see a Layout selector, in this dropdown choose "Folder"
<BadConnection> ^
<BadConnection> THANK YOU
<bprompt> austin6598:    3.2ghz... dual-core? i3? i5?i7? amd?
<austin6598> its more powerful than the laptop, give me a sec
<BadConnection> now if i could just get a custom shortcut set to open SoundNODE I'll be much happier
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: welcome, KDE is kind of confusing at times because you can do so much...it is kind of like a double edged sword...you can do so much so it is cool but it can get confusing where stuff is to do
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: so LETS DO THIS!
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: wait, what is that?
<bprompt> austin6598:    anyhow.... is a newer computer. if it's not booting usb devices, meaning that safeboot is ON and... you may want to disable it first, go to bios and disable safeboot and enable "Legacy CSM" mode, then boot with the usb stick
<MichaelTunnell> we can do it but what is that
<BadConnection> http://www.soundnodeapp.com/
<bprompt> austin6598:    short from that, the "stuck" part of the livusb, you can always just press F6 at the splash screen, and disable acpi   and apm, and try to booting to it
<austin6598> heres the pc: http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c02628380
<austin6598> just control + f amd and you will see the cpu
#kubuntu 2016-09-12
<ChetManly> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ChetManly> I see that with 14.04.5 there is a switch in konversation versions is this the same for vbox and other popular apps?
<ChetManly> why wont suspend work on m system?
<ChetManly> 14.04.5 fresh install
<ChetManly> no properitary drivers
<Smurphy> ChetManly: How much ram, and how large is the SWAP space ?
<ChetManly> 8 gigs and 4 gigs respectively
<acheronuk> suspend to RAM?
<ChetManly> yes
<Smurphy> That's why it can't work. Suspend write the memory to swap.
<Smurphy> Ah - suspend to ram. you have to be precise here.
<ChetManly> I have a ssd and dont want hibernation writes
<ChetManly> plus i dont think kde supports hibernate does it?
<acheronuk> What do you mean by "won't work"? It could fail at many points. From no option in first place, to a back screen/crash on attempted resume.
<ChetManly> the screen turns off but the computer never stops
<ChetManly> I set it in system settings power management, screen will go black but fans never die
<ChetManly> the windows install (dual boot) will suspend
<Smurphy> Windows is not a reference. Is ACPI configure correctly -> BIOS/UEFI setup?
<ChetManly> bios
<ChetManly> it only has two states s1 or s3
<Smurphy> have you checked the logs on the system? Including kernel ring buffer. Maybe it tells you something on it.
<Smurphy> And I suppose you configured the suspend correctly in the system settings?
<ChetManly> Smurphy:  i just set it under power
<ChetManly> is there other places?
<Smurphy> So  you pu suspend session after 10MNinutes?
<ChetManly> screen 1 min and system 2 minutes
<Smurphy> Well, just tested it here. No problems (Running on a 2012 macmini 6.2 here).
<Smurphy> Works out of the box.
<ChetManly> this is a asus board of some type
<ChetManly> one sec
<acheronuk> There are some wiki pages on troubleshooting suspend issues, and always plenty of questions on askubuntu for reference. It could be kernel/hardware/graphics card related, Or windows/secure boot interfering?
<ChetManly> well two mins lol
<acheronuk> Smurphy: Fine here on Xenial and Yakkety with all my hardware
<ChetManly> does it shut off the network card too?
<ChetManly> must
<ChetManly> so ypur saying that swap needs to be as big as ram to hibenate?
<ChetManly> your*
<Smurphy> ChetManly: Of course. Everything is shut off. The network card may however have WoL active. means that whatever ping goes over the line, or request going to that Mac, will cause the system to wake up.
<Smurphy> ChetManly: Yes - for hybernation/suspend to disk, Memory is written to disk.
<Smurphy> However, with the speed any linux system boots nowadays when using a SSD - I don't use it.
<acheronuk> I always found resume from hibernation to be a bit of a lottery anyway. Too many times it would fail for my liking. Not tried it in a few years though
<ChetManly> your  sure its wriiten to swap and not tmp?
<ChetManly> ok
<ChetManly> sudo aptitude install plasma-widget-quickaccess         where is this in new releases
<ChetManly> quick access is the best applet ever made
<ChetManly> also where are the options for oxygen in 16.04? I miss the blue shadown active window glow
<Smurphy> ChetManly: It is written to SWAP.
<ChetManly> yes I read that now thanks for your continued help
<alleehol> Searching in Discover (xenial) is it broken? Only here?  Searching vor 'calc' or 'speed' gives no results, but speedcrunch is in list of  popular apps and I could install it.  Any tip how to debug?
<soee_> alleehol: i think thisis know bug in current version
<alleehol> soee_: Okay. Thx. I install neon dev VM to check if it's fixed upstream
<konrados> Morning.
<konrados> Don't get me wrong, I love ubuntu, but isn't this a lie: "The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu" - this is the title of http://www.ubuntu.com/ page, isn't Windows the leading OS?
<soee_> konrados: i'm not sure if this is related to Kubutnu support
<konrados> I know it's a bit off topic, but it's quite here soee_  so I thought I may be a bit off topic, but nvm
<konrados> *quire quiet right now
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> konrados you Irish?
<konrados> IrcsomeBot, nope, I'm Polish, why did you think I'm Irish?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> the word quire
<konrados> ah, no, it's just a type, IrcsomeBot
<konrados> *ehh, a typo, IrcsomeBot :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> quire/quare means extreme or very
<konrados> IrcsomeBot - thanks, didn't know that :)
<soee_> clivejo: we Polish people are everywhere -.-
<alleehol> soee_: FWIW  search in plasma-discover 5.7.4 in neon dev un/stable works.  So no upstream bug.
<soee_> and check  what version kubuntu has :)
<Mrokii> Hello. How long does it usually take for the "Driver Manager" to collect system information? I'm only asking because the window only seems to show me the message "Checking Information About Your System", and nothing else happens.
<acheronuk> Mrokii:  you may need to run 'sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index' then 'sudo update-apt-xapian-index' before you run the driver manager
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<hazamonzo> Mrokii: I kinda remember the Driver manager could be broken on a recent relase
<hazamonzo> I think you can do it via commandline instead though
<Mrokii> hazamonzo: Okay, I'll investigate that, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<konrados> Hello everyone:)
<konrados> I've just installed xenial along with newest KDE, and can't find things... I was on 14.x. Like global keyboard shortcuts, I won't to bind this search tool (F12) to some other shortcuts, where can I find it?
<Dragnslcr> konrados- System Settings -> Shortcuts
<konrados> sec...
<Vacuum_> I am trying to install kubuntu 16.14.1 LTS but after a minut of boot from live dvd, I see a tty1 screen asking me login and password. What should i do?
<konrados> Dragnslcr thanks, i found the settings, but this particular one is not there o.O
<konrados> I mean I can't find this tool on the list of keyboard shorccuts
<konrados> Dragnslcr - found it, thank you!
<acheronuk> Vacuum_: Does CTRL+Alt+F7 swich you to a graphical session?
<konrados> How to change font size in the taskbar? I'm tried everything in settings->fonts but nothing works.
<somekool> I have an icon issues with some applications.. like ksysguard and konsole. when they are not running, I see their icon in my icons-only task manager.. but when they run, the icon is gone... it must be some broken settings... anyone would have an idea where to look ?
<pineapplelover> hello How to open a .history file?
<pineapplelover> I configured konsole to store the scroll history at /home/user/.cache/konsole but I cannot read those files
<Vacuum_> acheronuk:  let me check
<pineapplelover> oh I get it! just konsole
<pineapplelover> those files are only visible when konsole is running
<pineapplelover> visible through konsole heh
<Vacuum_> acheronuk:  no mode set worked (it was in f6 options). Thanks!!
<pineapplelover> hey how to make the activities panel smaller?
<BluesKaj> pineapplelover, how large is it on your desktop?
<BluesKaj> also depends how many activity desktops you have
<pineapplelover> 10 cm
<pineapplelover> and it is vertical
<pineapplelover> so I just wanted to squeeze it  so that the text fits perfectly. now there is a lot of spare space
<pineapplelover> moreover...
<pineapplelover> if I can squeeze it I can make other windows and applications use that space. I like the "remember" feature kubuntu provides
<pineapplelover> when I click activities preferences I can set size and position but to the preference tab! and not to the actual activities panel!! grrrr!
<BluesKaj> mine takes about 20% of the desktop which ok since i don't use it much
<BluesKaj> I have the fav apps associated with an activity desktop in the more actions>special application settings drop down by right clicking on the app tilebar and setting size, postition and activities to the remember setting
<pineapplelover> yep...but I cant squeeze it
<pineapplelover> I tried that
<pineapplelover> remember and setting size to 200
<pineapplelover> but it makes a square
<pineapplelover> in size there is only one number: 816,65 and the panel is a rectangle.. I would need the other dimension
<pineapplelover> oh sorry
<pineapplelover> the comma
<pineapplelover> heh
<pineapplelover> it is not a comma
<pineapplelover> but a separation
<pineapplelover> between dimensions
<pineapplelover> width and heith
<pineapplelover> hmmm
<pineapplelover> the problem comes when selecting "remember"
<pineapplelover> it then turns into a square
<user|78958> please help! https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/luth8tvd0mmbs7j/Apps/Shutter/Escritorio%201_004.png
<user|78958> I just set activities panel application preferences size force to 500 and now I cannot use the desktop!!!
<user|78958> how to reset to default sizes?
<user|78958> I am not able to open the preferences anymore
<user|78958> desktop main menu activities all is overlapping on a fraction of my desktop now
<user|78958> see that huge red dot? it is only the first one of the set in the activities icon!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can you remove the panel?
<user|66254> hello
<user|66254> I need help restoring my desktop panels to default: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/luth8tvd0mmbs7j/Apps/Shutter/Escritorio%201_004.png
<user|66254> that post shows what happened after changing and forcing size in special application preferences of the activities panel
<user|66254> I cannot get it back to default
<SporkWitch> user|66254: should be googleable, but i think those settings should be under "window behaviour" in the main KDE settings
<user|66254> SporkWitch: I ll check it out
<user|66254> SporkWitch: I found window behaviour but I don't see why that might fix my issue...
<SporkWitch> IIRC one of the tabs or submenus in there has the "special window settings" that you've set for various stuff
<user|66254> window rules?
<SporkWitch> if it's not in that one, keep looking, it's in there somewhere (or was in KDE4; for all i know this is yet another regression in KDE5, it certainly seems full of them)
<SporkWitch> that sounds correct
<user|66254> yeah I think those are the preferences I added myself
<user|66254> I ll remove them
<user|66254> kcmshell5?
<user|66254> is that the activities panel "technical name"?
<SporkWitch> there are no rules by default, so they're all things that you set
<user|66254> quassell brought back my menu bar!!!
<user|66254> removing that rule
<user|66254> I removed them all but still the desktop background....keeps that forced size...
<user|66254> I guess that will be fixed closing session
<SporkWitch> which is it? the desktop background or the panel?
<user|66254> thanks for your help SporkWitch
<SporkWitch> you said it was a panel originally; you need to be precise or you're going to get bad advice
<user|66254> the background
<user|66254> no
<SporkWitch> if you're talking about the background, right click, desktop settings, and change the scale/crop/original size dropdown
<user|66254> indeed the activities panel has still bad size
<SporkWitch> yeah, the panel will be bad size until it's reloaded; the rules determine what happens when you create the window, not what happens to that instance after
<user|66254> nope
<user|66254> oh
<user|66254> I ll close session now and see what happens
<pineapplelover_> hey
<pineapplelover_> SporkWitch: its me
<pineapplelover_> user|66254>
<pineapplelover_> fixed!
<pineapplelover_> I ll never forget those rules
<pineapplelover_> it reminds me windows 2008 server
<pineapplelover_> when you stablish rules for the network clients
<SporkWitch> pineapplelover_: glad you got it fixed
<pineapplelover_> I like kubuntu
<pineapplelover_> its fun
<pineapplelover_> and thrilling heh
<SporkWitch> it's decent; 14.04 was better, but steam started acting up in it, seems to want w/e is in 16.04 now
<SporkWitch> LOT of regressions in 16.04, and even more KDE5
<pineapplelover_> oh
<pineapplelover_> steam?
<pineapplelover_> the game platform?
<BluesKaj> I have an odd issue on 14.04 with .img files , they show a question mark inside the icons as if they're corrupted or unrecognized
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: sounds like a missing plugin
<SporkWitch> or misconfigured mimetype settings
<Smurphy> Well - my new old issue is that I can't use the Up/Down keys in kmail mail listing...
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, haven't tried to configure any mime types
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: nonetheless, that's what it sounds like and would be the first things i would check.  just because you didn't change anything doesn't mean that something else didn't mangle it; i'm still stripping the gnome contamination out of one of my machines that some other app pulled down even though it didn't really need them; messed all kinds of defaults up without ever prompting for the change
<BluesKaj> it's a recent clean install , wiped the drive clean and installed the iso . there are no ppas or 3rd party packages etc
<BluesKaj> googling doesn't bring up anything relevant
<BluesKaj> bbl
<pineapplelover_> hello how to switch dolphin max min close buttons to the left?
<pineapplelover_> sorry not dolphin but quassel
<pineapplelover_> oops
<pineapplelover_> quassel is this chat
<pineapplelover_> I meant dolphin
<Zren> pineapplelover_, K => Type "Window Decorations" => Buttons Tab
<pineapplelover_> Zren what do you mean K?
<Zren> pineapplelover_, I probably should just stick to "Start".
<Zren> Essentially, system settings > Windows > Window Decorations
<Zren> But it's faster to just search for it
<ranu> Hello, trying to install a *.deb file and it seems it doesn't work, as it just says Done but when I try to use the program it isn't found
<ranu> The problem is with liblove0_0.10.1ppa1_amd64.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's a library package of some sort. It can't run on it's own
<pineapplelover_> Zren thanks I found window decorations after a while
<pineapplelover_> and got those buttons switched
<ranu> acheronuk: my bad, tried with love package and it was successfully installed.
<momoe> Hello hello~
<momoe> so I did a full update using the ppa's in "backports-landing" and most everything went swimingly so far, except for a few kinks...
<momoe> Discover doesn't seem to be working correctly atm, and is plasmoid is spitting out...
<momoe> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.discovernotifier/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1: module "org.kde.discovernotifier" is not installed
<acheronuk> momoe: Yes, the qml dependencies need to be updated for that.
<momoe> acheronuk, since I'm still blazing my learning trail here, mind a little one on one through that process?
<acheronuk> momoe: I'll find the relevant packages in a bit. tying to talk to several people at once I'm afraid.
<momoe> Yes, I'm in no hurry. And thank you for the assist.
<acheronuk> momoe: do you have package plasma-discover-updater installed?
<momoe> checking now...
<momoe> no, I have 'plasma-discover-common'
<momoe> correction, I do
<acheronuk> hmmmm. I may have to find a Xenial virtual machine. I do not use discover, and it's packages have been moved about a bit on yakkety which is what I run
<momoe> Okay, I only used Discover because it was the provided one with this install.
<momoe> My original goal was to get KDEConnect v1.0 update which I achieved after some considerable effort. The dependancies were in 'backports-landing'
<acheronuk> what I will say, is that I think the landing ppa is may well get an update to 5.7.4 before it's done, which I suspect will sort many of the issues
<momoe> *nods* Understood.
<acheronuk> we are trying to get Yakkety Yak done at the moment before the beta freeze, so backports are not top priority
<momoe> Yes, that's next month IIRC? I figured when 16.10 drops, I'm going to learn how to fresh install of that while hopefully maintaining my home stuff.
<acheronuk> plasma 5.8 which *should* be great :) is 1 months away from release as well, so personally I care more about having that backported eventually to xenial. Not my call though, but makes sense to me
<acheronuk> Up to you whether you upgrade. if you want the stability of an LTS release, or roll with the newer one that has a shorter support period.
<momoe> I've not heard about 5.8 yet, on the RSS feeds, but yes. I think some of the latest and greatest are being comitted to the 17.04 release
<momoe> As this is my first real install of a linux OS, I was originally comitted tot he LTS for the stability, but 4 months in and starting to branch out and dabble in these areas.
<momoe> As stated, my original goal here was to pull down the KDEConnect v1.0 update.
<momoe> I'm hoping that will be in the 16.10 update so when I swing around to a clean install, will be a part of those packages?
<acheronuk> momoe: we have several keen users of kdeconnect among the developers, so if not in the main archive for 16.10 it will be available somewhere
<momoe> That sounds great! http://i.imgur.com/pMpHefK.jpg
<acheronuk> momoe: 5.8 possible features https://paste.kde.org/phjxuirwl
<blarge> hey guys.. I have a weird problem (using kxstudios repo)... at one point I turned off wifi and networking via nm-applet, but then the option to reenable wifi disappeared... Therefore my wifi is broken.. Please help! I've tried installing other guis but I cant even see networks that are available. any insights are much appreciated, thanks
<momoe> acheronuk, thanks for the assist, I'll keep plugging away at the problem.
<mfz> 1
<acheronuk> momoe: Sorry, I've got about 3 chats going. lol
<acheronuk> I will be around here plenty
<momoe> Oh no worries, I know the juggling feeling.
#kubuntu 2016-09-13
<estelondono> Hi everybody! I have a question: Today I had to install again Kubuntu 16.04. in the past, after install it said that I had to install more packages for my language (Spanish) but this time it didn't happen and I have my apps with some parts in English and some parts in Spanish. ¿What can I do to make everything appear Spanish?
<estelondono> By the way: I already installed aspell-es and myspell-es but without results
<lordievader> Good morning
<apb1963> Muon wants me to remove, install, and upgrade hundreds of packages - over 1.6 GB.  Is this wise?  I'd offer to show you a list, but Muon doesn't let me copy it.
<konrados> Morning :)
<hateball> apb1963: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and paste that instead
<hateball> apb1963: it will let you cancel before making any changes
<konrados> I'll try again... I installed the newest Ubuntu and KDE, how to change font size in the taskbar
<konrados> please help me...
<momoe> Goodmorning, I've recently updated using "backports-landing" ppa, and almost everythign went fine. I do need some help with Discover not working...
<momoe> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.discovernotifier/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1: module "org.kde.discovernotifier" is not installed
<apb1963> hateball: Good idea.  Thank you.
<apb1963> It gives different results:
<apb1963> The following packages will be upgraded:
<apb1963>   lsb-base lsb-release lsb-security
<apb1963> I keep getting these popup notifiers that  new version of Kubuntu is available.
<apb1963> And that's what gives me different results when I click on that notifier and follow it.
<apb1963> konrados: System Settings > Application Appearance > Fonts > Taskbar
<apb1963> konrados: I just worked that out earlier today.  It's pretty well hidden.
<konrados> apb1963 - thanks, sec...
<hateball> apb1963: oh you are on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<apb1963> hateball: 14.04
<apb1963> hateball:  It wants to do: do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<hateball> apb1963: yes, that's alright then
<hateball> apb1963: tho I'd personally start a screen and run it in a terminal
<apb1963> hateball: But... it wants to delete pidgin
<hateball> in case your GUI crashes mid-upgrade
<apb1963> hateball: good to know.
<hateball> apb1963: did you manually install pidgin?
<apb1963> yes
<hateball> then that is strange
<hateball> if it was installed via some metapackage it might get removed during upgrade, thats normal
<hateball> anyhow, you can just make a note of what gets removed and add it back later I guess
<apb1963> All 700 or whatever packages :/
<hateball> apb1963: also... make a backup of your kwallet
<apb1963> oh?
<hateball> the migration from kwallet4 to kwallet5 hasnt worked for me once thus far
<apb1963> I don't even know where that is
<hateball> apb1963: in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet on 14.04 i think
<apb1963> Yeah... this is why I really don't want to do this... there's no telling what will break.  I just got done restoring the system manually.
<hateball> apb1963: if you run do-release-upgrade in a terminal it'll tell you what happens, so you can paste the packages
<hateball> so we can tell if  it looks normal or not
<apb1963> ok
<apb1963> hateball: Ha!  I ran it in a terminal it printed a couple o f things and then popped up the GUI.
<hateball> weird.
<hateball> apb1963: well the gui should have some... detail dropdown button thing, to reveal the underlying terminal
<hateball> you can probably copy/paste from that
<apb1963> Yes it does, no I can't.  I've typed this:  31 pkgs no longer supported, 116 removed, 924 new, 1871 upgraded.  1.635M
<linux_> helloi
<apb1963> hateball: ^^
<apb1963> hateball: that's what it would do, I haven't done it yet.
<hateball> apb1963: well that looks pretty normal
<hateball> 116 obsolete packages is nothing strange
<apb1963> hateball: ok that's good to know.  I'm still going to put it off for another day.  I have more important whales to fry.  Thanks for the help!
<hateball> apb1963: :)
<konrados> apb1963 there is no such animal, like "System Settings > Application Appearance > Fonts > Taskbar" in my case :(
<hateball> konrados: are you on 16.04 ?
<konrados> yes, hateball
<konrados> I really clicked everything everywhere, hateball
<konrados> hateball : plasma KDE: 5.5.5, qt: 5.5.1
<momoe> I'm still trying to fix the KDE update plasmoid if anyone can help
<hateball> konrados: wel apb1963 was giving instructions for kde4 :)
<hateball> konrados: and I dont quite know where it is in plasma5 either
<konrados> :(
<hateball> konrados: #kde or #plasma perhaps
<konrados> ok, I'll try, thanks :)
<BluesKaj-pi> Hiyas all
<el-sid> hi
<konrados> how to deactivate windows effects? I mean, after an upgrade the interface is generally slow, I thought disabling something might help
<soee> all effects ?
<soee> toggle them with ALT + SHIFT + F12
<soee> or  manually disable compositing in System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor
<hemor> Pls how do I turn on wifi in kubuntu 16.04? There's no wifi settings in network settinngs
<hemor> Hello! anybody online?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Can you open a terminal, and type lspci -v
<hemor> Howdy. how are you doing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Check that you Wireless card has been detected
<hemor> It is
<hemor> Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<hemor>         DeviceName: Ralink WLAN Ralink RT3290LE Roma 802.11bgn 1x1Wi-Fi + BT4.0 com
<hemor>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Ralink RT3290LE 802.11bgn 1x1 Wi-Fi and Bluet
<hemor> Hey. Are you still there?
<soee> you dont have this checkbox in network manager http://i.imgur.com/yurhxG0.png ?
<hemor> I had it but it somehow disabled itself. I can't click it in order to enable it
<soee> do you use laptop?
<hemor> yeah
<hemor> hp
<soee> use func + fX keys to enable wifi
<soee> fX = F1-F12 - one of them with wifi icon
<soee> something like: http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_Presario_CQ58_WLAN_Taste_01_43bc642eb8.jpg
<konrados> soee - thanks, do I need to restart now? I manually disabled it.
<soee> no you don't have to
<soee> if thy are disabled
<user|4215> hello there
<user|4215> i have a couple questions
<hemor> after restarting my laptop the I can now turn on/off my wifi from the network manager on system tray
<konrados> soee I deactivated it and I still see animations.... I have the same issue with changing "general font", it just doesn't work... I'm starting to believe I have a general problem with settings, do you have any ideas?
<hemor> but I'd like to know what made it get disabled before so as to prevent it
<soee> !ask | user|4215
<ubottu> user|4215: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|4215> i have a laptop. COMPAQ cq7 / celeron 1.5 mhz / ram 4GB / hdd 320gb <--- what version of ubuntu could do real good with such spec? thank you!
<soee> konrados: try reboot than
<soee> user|4215: i suggest latest LTS
<soee> 16.04 that is
<user|4215> 32 or 64 ?
<hemor> 64 bits should be fine
<user|4215> thanks
<konrados> soee reboot helped, thanks again!
<hemor> lspci -v shows bluetooth adapter but under bluetooth settings in kubuntu 16.04 I see the error no bluetooth adapter found
<hateball> hemor: is bluetooth enabled? usually a hardware switch
<hateball> fn+something
<hateball> hemor: "rfkill list" will show if it is blocked for some reason
<konrados> hateball, you probably don't remember so a quick reminder - I cannot change taskbar's font size - I asked on #plasma and #kde to find out I need to change settings -> (...) general font - that doesn't work for me, although it does for the other, you know maybe what logs can look at? Maybe there is an issue and this is logged somewhere?
<hateball> konrados: afraid I dont know, I use mostly default settings :|
<konrados> :(
<konrados> Thanks
<hateball> as for logs, there's typically not much logging for userspace stuff
<hateball> konrados: perhaps you could try restarting plasmashell in a terminal and see if it prints something ovbious
<BluesKaj-pi> konrados, perhaps the dpi settings in system settings
<petersaints> I guys, I recently noticed that KDE Plasma 5.7, Applications 16.04 and Frameworks 5.24 have landed on the backports-landing PPA. Is testing going well, i.e. do you expect to move those packages to the backports PPA soon?
<hateball> petersaints: #kubuntu-devel will know :)
<konrados> hateball thanks, I'll try - BluesKaj-pi - I don't want to change the entire GUI, only the taskbar :)
<hateball> konrados: "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell" if you didnt know
<konrados> ok, sec...
<hemor> hateballs sorry for not replying since
<hemor> I just ran that command "rfkill list" but it has nothing on bluetooth
<konrados> hateball, well, there is a lot of it: https://gist.github.com/konrados/98d8975f462e7611bdf040dd258e246f - I know you don't have a time to read  almost 300 lines of strange messages, but if you could give it a look for 10 seconds and tell me if I should be very worried :) ?
<Guest20527> why kubuntu so dead? :(
<marco-parillo> Because nobody has any problems?
<Dragnslcr> It seems pretty alive on all the computers I have it running on
<apb1963> My Konsole has a tiny little font.... how can I enlarge it?
<apb1963> i.e. change fonts for the terminal
<s_20_> ctrl+ is a quick fix
<apb1963> no that's a  zoom
<s_20_> no..not really in that context
<apb1963> great lets argue the semantics of what I don't want and don't care about.
<s_20_> now aren't you just a friendly fellow
<apb1963> although I admit it does work.
<apb1963> I don't want to have to  do that everytime I pop a window.
<apb1963> You stay up for over 24 hours and have someone argue with you over the "right" name for something when you're just trying to get some work done.
<apb1963> See how "friendly" you are.
<s_20_> it's not my fault you've been up for that long, i just tried to help and you were rude. easy as that from my side.
<apb1963> Oh you need some water?  Well... we don't call it water around here.  And you need to have your own cup.  Sorry... just trying to help.  Nice help.
<s_20_> uhm.
<s_20_> what?
<s_20_> i *tried* to help you and didn't refuse to help, i was in fact just about typing where you set the font properties permanently
<s_20_> but really, if you have that attitude with people who try to help you, for free in their own time, enjoy googling just like everyone else.
<Simonious> how do I chat w/ another user on a kubuntu box?  I was thinking 'talk' and it's there, but it isn't working
<Simonious>  Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key...
<Dragnslcr> Simonious- what operating system does the other user have?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> In bluetooth system settings it shows "No Bluetooth adapters have been found."
<paranoidabhi> "/etc/init.d/bluetooth status" doesn't print anything.
<paranoidabhi>  some info about device: https://bpaste.net/show/c114b2ea2796
<paranoidabhi> please help if possible.
<genii> paranoidabhi: What says result of: lsusb
<paranoidabhi> any ideas?
<paranoidabhi>  Failed to restart bluetooth.service: Unit bluetooth.service is masked.
<genii> paranoidabhi: What says result of: lsusb
<genii> Once we get a vendor:device code it can be researched
<paranoidabhi> genii, lsusb
<paranoidabhi> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<paranoidabhi> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:b006 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<paranoidabhi> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04ca:0060 Lite-On Technology Corp.
<paranoidabhi> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b50d Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<paranoidabhi> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<soee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * genii makes sure soee gets their favourite kind of cookies
<paranoidabhi> sry
<paranoidabhi> genii, https://bpaste.net/show/c3fb8b6fcff9
<genii> You don't have any bluetooth devices. You have 2 root hubs, a Realtek ethernet device, a Chicony fingerprint scanner, and a Lite-On external DVD
<genii> Sorry, the chicony is webcam
<irsaq> hi all
<Gotolei> does anyone know what this tiny, sticky window is? only appeared after upgrading plasma to 5.6 today https://i.imgur.com/rQj2quJ.png
<Gotolei> only shows in desktop wall, not even wmctrl lists it
#kubuntu 2016-09-14
<viewer|87556> Has anyone else had issues with Update Manager in 16.04?  I don't get notifications about updates anymore and when I open Update Manager I'm always told everything's up to date until I manually check for updates.
<Zren> viewer|87556, I think Discover does an apt update whenever it's opened, or _something_ is blocking it before showing the count.
<viewer|87556> Do you know if this is a known issue?
<viewer|87556> I saw an old bug but it looks like it's been closed
<dbrom> anyone here
<valorie> yes?
<viewer|87556> Yes
<dbrom> trying to setup vhost on ubuntu
<dbrom> i have setup 000-defaulto to have more then one port  but its not working
<valorie> dbrom: you may get an answer here, however we generally handle kubuntu questions
<valorie> you are likely to get more answers in #ubuntu
<dbrom> trying apache also nothing there yet
<Gotolei> where's the display-brightness icon in the file system?
<Gotolei> trying to script up some notifications, and it doesn't seem to be in the icons folder
<Gotolei> ...and it doesn't show in search either
<Shogoot> Hi all. I got a multiscreen setup but Plasms option config dont let med chose any "portrait" mode, just rotation. Is there a way around this?
<Shogoot> Hi all. I got a multiscreen setup but Plasms option config dont let med chose any "portrait" mode, just rotation. Is there a way around this?
<SporkWitch> what do you mean "portrait mode"?  It's just an aspect ratio, just set the desired resolution
<SporkWitch> also don't repeat your question when there's nothing else in the scroll, not even any joins or parts; someone will either see it and answer or they won't, repeating yourself right next to yourself does nothing beneficial.
<Shogoot> I use this screen as to mi IDE, and "portrait" allows me to se cod e verticaly.
<Shogoot> I know i just was kopying to another channel and hit enter by error
<SporkWitch> and does it not let you set the correct resolution for the display?
<Shogoot> not that i can see. I se
<Shogoot> display: rotation clockwise rotation 90 degress etc
<SporkWitch> i didn't ask about rotation, i asked about resolution
<SporkWitch> know the difference between a 1920x1080 monitor in landscape mode, and the same monitor in portrait mode?
<Shogoot> i dont understand why you ask about resoultion :) im not saying that reso is a peroblem. i got is at 1920x whatever for all screens as it shoiuld be :)
<SporkWitch> the latter isn't 1920x1080, it's 1080x1920; see if it lets you set that as a resolution
<Shogoot> ah... i understand now.
<Shogoot> let me check.
<SporkWitch> like i said, protrait mode isn't anything epecial, it just refers to an aspect ratio with height being the long dimension
<SporkWitch> so you don't need a special setting, just set the resolution accordingly
<hateball> Shogoot: are you using kubuntu backports ppa?
<hateball> You really should if you use multimonitor
<Shogoot> i just installed my first ever kubuntu :)
<Shogoot> the bar goes grom 600x800 to 19291080 and no 1080x1920 option
<SporkWitch> now if the monitor in question is one of those rotating ones that automatically swaps between 16:9 and 9:16, that may require more work.  I've never owned one or seen one outside of a store, so i've never had to deal with it.  I would assume it'd require sme additional software support, but for that you'd just have to google.
<Shogoot> what does that backport give me?
<SporkWitch> (search for the model with some strings like 'change aspect ratio')
<SporkWitch> backports will give you a more recent version of KDE
<SporkWitch> it fixes some of the stuff they broke
<Shogoot> ill se into it.
<hateball> Shogoot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> Shogoot: otherwise you may lose settings for your monitors, and have panels going to the wrong one etc etc
<hateball> It still happens. Just less frequently.
<Shogoot> updateing
<Shogoot> flash plugin?  for real? :)
<Shogoot> i see it beeing downloaded
<Shogoot> backport ppa and screenresolution is stil not working for me.
<Smurphy> Hmmm... Why is the "Settings -> Manage Siee Scripts" in KMail not working anymore ?
<Guest97201> Good morning
<Shogoot> hateball: any suggestions?
<hateball> Shogoot: is the backports ppa not working?
<hateball> Shogoot: or is the screen rotation bit not working, even after upgrading?
<Shogoot> the ppa is fine, ut solving my multiple monitor problem is not
<hateball> Right
<hateball> Shogoot: what gpu/driver are you using?
<Shogoot> nvidia 376
<Shogoot> hateball: sorry nvidia-367
<Shogoot> lates from official linux nvida driver for my Quadro 4000M card
<Shogoot> argh. sooht. i got to work a bit, ill be back alter :)
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> This is how some apps look like on my desktop after installing KDE5 - https://postimg.org/image/ogszzwqn7/ I mean black characters on almost black background, and those buttons which I believe should contain some text. When I changed theme to a lighter one, I had white letters on almost white background o.O And I can't find where can I change these details.
<hateball> konrados: looks like some broken theme settings
<hateball> konrados: does things work properly if you use a default look and feel like breeze dark ?
<ChetManly> I have two screens, one monitor and one hdmi tv, I recently took the nvidia card out of the box, leaving me with ati onboard. When the tv shuts off my monitor flickers and whatever but when I turn the tv back on there is no detection until I select display from 'system-settings'
<konrados> I use the default breeze dark,  hateball. I'm not really concerned on this black and dark grey text, but why is the text on buttons missing?
<ChetManly> driver manager says there is no properitary drivers to install
<konrados> *I'm not concerned about this black text on dark gray background issue (and that's because it happens only in a few apps I use rarely)
<hateball> ChetManly: there's no proprietary drivers to install for AMD these days
<ChetManly> oh?
<hateball> well, there is amdgpu-pro but that's only for the latest chipsets and I think it's not-awesome
<ChetManly> all opensource?
<hateball> ChetManly: yes, since 16.04 amdgpu is used in favor or fglrx
<hateball> or radeon if it is a legacy device
<ChetManly> how do I tell?
<hateball> ChetManly: "lspci -k"
<hateball> look for the VGA parts
<ChetManly> or grep ati and dont think im being smart by saying that, I remember a little here and there lol
<ChetManly> AMD/ATI] RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<hateball> ChetManly: if you just grep you dont get the line telling you which kernel module is being used
<ChetManly>  Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp
<hateball> that's not a VGA driver
<ChetManly> yes ignore me for a moment ..sigh
<ChetManly> radeon
<ChetManly> I really need to change my theme its late and its too bright
<ChetManly> ok that should be better
<ChetManly> ok so I get very little horizontal tearing on my tv with this setup, what gives?
<ChetManly> IM on 14.04.5 btw
<hateball> ChetManly: oh
<ChetManly> a good nvidia card vs onboard ati?
<hateball> ChetManly: well in 14.04 fglrx still exists, but I dunno how well it works
<hateball> I have avoided AMD gpu for a decade+
<hateball> nvidia "just works"
<ChetManly> me too but I was suprised with these results
<hateball> (except if the chipset is very new and you need to boot nomodeset until you can install the blob)
<ChetManly> always plug in a nvidia whether there is onboard or not
<ChetManly> I always thought the tearing was the result of differing resolution on each screen
<hateball> ChetManly: so you're saying you had tearing with nvidia, but not with amd?
<ChetManly> monitor is 1440x900 and tv is 1080
<ChetManly> yes I sure am
<hateball> well, nvidia has some funky issues with tearing but they are for the most part fixable
<ChetManly> fresh install prior to ripping the nvidia card out
<ChetManly> I always meant to test the onboard just never got around to it
<ChetManly> I try to stay away from the blobs regardless
<ChetManly> opensource is pretty decent these days although im not sure how much more this onboard would do
<ChetManly> cant remember my other question now ...
<hateball> open source drivers are ok unless you do any gaming or have a 9xx+ nvidia chipset
<acheronuk> with no reclocking for this card, nouveau it is not an option here
<ChetManly> youu on 16.04?
<konrados> I have a lot of issues, since I installed the newest ubuntu.... I noticed the windows open slowly, htop says I have two plasma processes, one of them using > 150% of CPU. Then there is xorg process using > 60% of CPU o.O what do I do about it?
<hateball> konrados: did you enable the backports ppa?
<konrados> I don't even know what's that, hateball
<hateball> oh :D
<hateball> konrados: 16.04 isnt very... stable, sadly. But the backports ppa fixes much !
<hateball> konrados: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> I've resetted plasmashell it was 3 minutes ago, and it still didn't finish rebooting, I want to wait for it to finish before installing that
<ChetManly> hateball: yes 16.04 isnt good at all
<ChetManly> im running majaro in a VM to see what newer kde is like
<ChetManly> manjaro*
<hateball> 16.10 will hopefully bring much needed stability
<hateball> with updated Qt and kde frameworks et al
<ChetManly> lots of crazy decisions, systemd, realtiviely new DE, control panel mucked with even more, horrible display manager and removed kdm...
<ChetManly> ill be on 14 for awhile
<hateball> I do like sddm more than kdm, fwiw
<ChetManly> what do you like ?
<hateball> and I only use krunner to get into options, no clicking around the various kcms
<hateball> ChetManly: It just feels snappier
<hateball> for whatever few seconds it is used
<ChetManly> multiscreen doesnt work
<hateball> that's correct
<ChetManly> well work right
<ChetManly> what do you mean kcms
<hateball> I mean clicking around in the system settings
<hateball> rather than using krunner to go to the relevant thing at once
<ChetManly> ahh
<hateball> ChetManly: have you tried setting your resolution using xrandr directly rather than using kscreen?
<ChetManly> no
<ChetManly> I just thought it to be weird for it to not auto detect the tv
<ChetManly> the nvidia card just "held" the tvs place, no screen flicker
<ChetManly> does that make sense?
<ChetManly> an extended desktop appears only after clicking the display option in system settings
<ChetManly> I mean just selecting the option not pressing the button or pressing detect displays or some such thing
<ChetManly> its weird it must probe the tvs autmatically
<hateball> well it could very well not like to fetch the EDID from the TV
<hateball> but it should detect *something* at any rate
<hateball> even if it would report wrong size etc
<ChetManly> yes it works correctly
<ChetManly> it just needs a kick in the ass to enable tv out I guess youd call it
<ChetManly> or is this normal behavior?
<konrados> hateball, - it ended with: processing package man-db (2.7.5-1).. errors: /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop_4%3a5.6.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) What does it mean? p.s. I translated a few words to English, so it's not exactly the original output
<ChetManly> its weird now having to turn on the tv and then select system settings to get it to pop on
<ChetManly> used to just" be on" when you turned the tv on before
<ChetManly> is there a way besides using some old xorg.conf shit to make this a thing again?
<ChetManly> ship* forgot i was in this channel
<hateball> ChetManly: no idea about 14.04 here
<hateball> konrados: hmm, try and "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ChetManly> hateball: isnt xrandr ""dynamic
<hateball> ChetManly: What do you mean?
<ChetManly> like its settings are on the fly
<hateball> ChetManly: on boot, yes
<hateball> or well, whenever you run it
<ChetManly> so one couldnt tell it to say a particular wat
<ChetManly> way*
<hateball> ChetManly: hmm?
<hateball> !info kscreen trusty
<ubottu> kscreen (source: kscreen): KDE monitor hotplug and screen handling. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 846 kB
<ChetManly> If I leave kscreen on and turn the tv on ...nothing
<ChetManly> but it recognizes when you turn it off?
<ChetManly> if I type xrandr or kscreen-console in terminal the tv pops on
<snypz> hello all
<konrados> hateball - thank you, it helped much, but not entirely I think. i.e. now everything is much faster, but still... I have two "plasmashell --shut-up" processes and they use around 80% (in summary) of CPU (I have four cores) - is this normal?
<Shogoot> So yeha. I installed ppa backport for kubuntu, and distro updated. I can not see any gui option in my Display configuration to change one of my creen to 1080x1920 resolution so i can use it as a "portrait" screen for my IDE and be hapyy chap coding :) I Seek assistance! :)
<Shogoot> I have a 4 moinitor set her from a laptop on a dokcing using nvidia driver 367
<konrados> hateball, someone told me it's normal, that I have two plasmashell processes - is that true?
<konrados> hateball, oh no, I didn't know htop shows threads (I mean subprocesses) too, so I have only one plasmashell process, still however I think it using 80% is a bit high :(
<hateball> Shogoot: are you using nvidia-settings to config? you should if you use binary blob
<hateball> konrados: that is usually due to some plasmoid gone wrong
<hateball> konrados: I dont know how to troubleshoot it other than removing stuff and seeing where the issue is. Might be a better way they know of in #plasma
<ChetManly> what is the weird flash substitute
<ChetManly> right click shows no info
<ChetManly> looks like gnash
<konrados> Thanks hateball
<ChetManly> on sites that dont use html5
<hateball> ChetManly: which browser are you using?
<ChetManly> maybe its just the site
<ChetManly> I was using firefox but its the same in chromium
<ChetManly> I read that firefox made their player
<ChetManly> own*
<hateball> chromium has no flash by default, but you can use pepperflash from chrome
<hateball> and firefox has npapi flash, which is currently 11.2 from adobe
<hateball> unless you grab their beta and install manually
<ChetManly> whats a good site to test on
<hateball> v 23 or so, it is much nicer than 11.2 if you must have flash somewhere
<hateball> ChetManly: http://www.adobe.com/se/software/flash/about/
<ChetManly> this is weird
<ChetManly> so does 11 still got patches? thought that was only a 5 year deal
<ChetManly> chromium says this dobe Flash Player är standarden för leverans av slagkraftigt multimedialt webbmaterial. Bilder, animationer och användargränssnitt kan användas direkt i olika webbläsare på olika plattformar.
<hateball> that's why v23 is in beta, they decided to support npapi flash again
<ChetManly> adobe did?
<hateball> yes
<ChetManly> yay
<ChetManly> dummies
<hateball> mozilla is dropping npapi for everything *but* flash
<hateball> xD
<ChetManly> well where did I read they made their own
<hateball> ChetManly: for chromium you will want pepperflash as i said
<ChetManly> right
<hateball> it's installable via repos
<ChetManly> or install chrome
<hateball> ChetManly: iirc mozilla had some flash->html5 converter thing
<ChetManly> like apple quicktime?
<hateball> ChetManly: well, what the package does is pull down the latest chrome.deb and extract pepperflash from it, for use with chromium
<hateball> !info pepperflashplugin-installer trusty
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-installer does not exist in trusty
<hateball> boo
<hateball> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree trusty
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ChetManly> what in the fuck
<ChetManly> oh
<ChetManly> oops, is this site fam friendly or waht?
<hateball> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Shogoot> hateball: so this nvidia driver i snot detecting 2 of my 4 monitors. is it just to apt-get remove nvidia-367 and let kde/ubuntu display manger take over the job? or is there a linux based driver for my  nvidia card?
<hateball> Shogoot: are you using 367 from ppa?
<Shogoot> hmmm not sure if it is from ppa
<Shogoot> let me se if i have that repo
<hateball> surely you remember if you used ppa or pulled it from nvidias website
<hateball> Shogoot: if you dont use the blob you're stuck with nouveau and I am not sure that driver handles more than 2 monitors, if that
<Shogoot> whre do is e the repos again?
<hateball> Shogoot: just do "apt-cache policy nvidia-367"
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> it'll tell you where it's installed from
<Shogoot> hateball: sorry i was experimenting with thunderbird irc client. i did disconect aparently
<Shogoot> hateball: this is my output guess is doenloaded from nvdia site?
<Shogoot> http://pastebin.com/wKXXwQn7
<hateball> Shogoot: no, notice where it says ppa etc
<hateball> Shogoot: I was only going to suggest you'd try the nvidia-370 beta driver, see if that makes things any nicer
<hateball> I am using it, but I do not use multimonitor on that setup however
<Shogoot> hateball: when i just had isntalled the default driver was not rendering properly.
<Shogoot> but that i guess is s generic driver, do you know of any more sophisticades graphics driver under kubuntu
<hateball> Shogoot: You're not making much sense
<hateball> Shogoot: You are currently using the nvidia blob, which is the most "sophisticated" driver available
<Shogoot> hateball: ok thx. ill stick to the nvidia driver and see if i can figure out why its not detecting 2 of my monitors.
<yossarianuk> hateball : 370 nvidia driver is no longer beta, its the stable short term release I think
<hateball> yossarianuk: ah!
<Shogoot> hateball:  but how do i remove the envidia? apt-get remove nvidia-367? and then install nvidia-370?
<Shogoot> or yossarianuk you know? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> apt-get purge
<hateball> Shogoot: if you are using 367 now, you just "sudo apt install nvidia-370"
<hateball> and it'll remove the old packages etc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> true
<Shogoot> doing it. thanks for the help today
 * Shogoot afk
<yossarianuk> Shogoot: should be the case of removing present drivers then adding new ones - actually install of new ones should upgrade the packages
<yossarianuk> I would do it outside of X
<wish^> Does Kubuntu run on 16.04?
<wish^> My bad
<wish^> Kubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus
<wish^> I experienced a world of trouble with Unity and its Window Manager, Compiz and so on. Is Kubuntu more stable, and how does it do with resource usage?
<genii> wish^: Best to try with a livedvd/usb and see if it works as expected with your particular system first. If so then you can install it, if not, then on to another like perhaps xubuntu
<wish^> Im on Ubuntu using Cinnamon now and it seems pretty stable compared to Unity
<wish^> But i do really like the look of the Plasma Ui
<hateball> wish^: Kubuntu is nice, but you really want to use the kubuntu ppa after install as default 16.04 is a bit unstable
<wish^> Ok, but the ppa fixes things?
<wish^> I am really looking for a stable system, i work as a web dev and cant use my time fixing my system every week
<kustodian> does anyone know which version of KDE will be included in the next Kubuntu release?
<kustodian> will it be 5.8 LTS, or 5.7?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.7
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.8 has it's release way to late to get included in Yakkety
<SporkWitch> anyone know what's up with the multimedia settings refusing to save settings?  I have a display connected via DVI-to-HDMI cable, and so now it's trying to force the use of HDMI audio (which DVI obviously doesn't carry), and while I can set the on-board analog controller in the settings and test speakers successfully, hit apply, when i open it again it's back to using HDMI
<sithlord48> dvi can have audio .
<SporkWitch> it seems to have also broken the audio device settings in general, as now nothing but "phonon device" shows when choosing device priority
<SporkWitch> news to me, and irrelevant in any case.
<sithlord48> in system settings -> multimedia what is your default audio device?
<sithlord48> SporkWitch:  im sorry system settings-> multimedia-> audio and Video-> device preference . please be sure to move your built in card to the top of the audio lists
<SporkWitch> sithlord48: that's what i'm saying, none of my devices are listed anymore, since rebooting after connecting that display
<sithlord48> are any devices shown?
<SporkWitch> just the generic "pulseaudio sound driver" thing
<sithlord48> what does alsamixer say ?
<SporkWitch> while in the audio volume tab, and in the audio hardware setup tabs, the actual devices are shown
<sithlord48> audio hardware tab is for setting up the profile of each audio device. \
<SporkWitch> shows 'em all, defaulting to the analog, like it should
<sithlord48> the audio hardware setup tab does not set your default card you can only change card setting in that panel .
<sithlord48> SporkWitch:  iirc after i added phonon-VLC backend sound worked for me . and not with gstreamer backend
<SporkWitch> worth a shot; just strange, since it's not been a problem until connecting the tv (bad desk situation at the moment, tv is far from ideal, but it's better than having only one display)
<SporkWitch> hmmm, i think i may be troubleshooting the wrong issue.  I just set a youtube video going and that's still going over the analog output like it should...
<SporkWitch> original symptom was my headset suddenly not working in hangouts, and when i checked settings to make sure device priorities hadn't gotten screwed up, everything was missing (when it was there 2 days ago when i'd set it)
<sithlord48> making progress then thats good
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i set the scaling for GTK apps?
<JonelethIrenicus> i added GDK_SCALE=2 to my bashrc but firefox is still small
<JonelethIrenicus> when i launch from the terminal it scales properly but not with the shortcut
<wish^> What is the most stable release of Kubuntu right now?
<valorie> wish^: the LTS, 16.04
 * valorie is on 16.10, but it's only in beta now
<valorie> 16.04 will be supported for years
<wish^> Someone earlier said 16.04 was a bit unstable?
<teledyn> how to configure the file save dialogs for gtk apps?
<valorie> wish^: I've not found it so, but I do enable backports
<Sardonic> join #kali-linux
<IrcsomeBot> Artur_Abrahao was added by: Artur_Abrahao
<IrcsomeBot> <Artur_Abrahao> hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <Artur_Abrahao> after an update in the kubuntu 14, the cpu speed is limited to 800MHz insteal do 2.45Ghz
<IrcsomeBot> <Artur_Abrahao> I installed cpu-freq and cant change it
#kubuntu 2016-09-15
<IrcsomeBot> Artur_Abrahao was removed by: Artur_Abrahao
<asome1> my kubuntu needs packages. what extension should I look for, and where shall I find packages?
<floown> Hello
<floown> On my Kubuntu, Amarok doesn't start when I clic on the play button with the playlist ok and displayed. I have restart Amarok, or kill it, but I have the same problem : I must restart the PC...
<soee_> try to run it from terminal and see any errors it produce
<floown> soee_: http://pastebin.com/6UCxGxeg
<viewer|81256> Any Kubuntu developer here?
<hateball> viewer|81256: they'll be in #kubuntu-devel mostly
<viewer|81256> thanks, i'll go there
<claycorn> have 3 gigs of memory but shows up as 740 megs while running kubuntu
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> plasma - issue here :) But our admin found a reason - system monitor. He's not here anymore today, and I have super newbie question - how to remove it? I *suspect* the package is called "indicator-multiload" but not sure, and entering "sudo apt-get remove indicator-multiload" makes my ubuntu wanting to remove also a lot of other packages, should I do it anyway?: lists of packages it wants to remove: https://gist.github.com/konrados/3103f1e7985d4aa6906bc
<konrados> fec71b0ec5c
<konrados> It seems my link has broken, here it is again: https://gist.github.com/konrados/3103f1e7985d4aa6906bcfec71b0ec5c
<hemor> Hello everybody
<hemor> I'm unable to turn on my wifi
<hemor> rfkill list all shows it's hardblocked but rfkill unblock all isn't working
<hemor> Anyone online? Please this is urgent
<hateball> hemor: do you have a physical switch?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> !wifi
<acheronuk> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hemor> hateball do you mean function key? if yes then I do f12 and pressing it only toggles the soft block
<hateball> hemor: you need to use sudo rfkill unblock all, in case you didnt
<hateball> at least iirc
<Guest87913> is the kde plasma 5.5.5 official or backport?
<konrados> hateball, FWIW I just want to say, my problem with plasma using a lot of CPU is related to icons in the system tray, when it animates, it makes this happen in the newest KUbuntu. In my case it was system monitor (indicator-multiload package)) but I also tested other soft which animated those icons, same result. Thanks again for trying to help me.
<helplessme> can you tell me your plasma version?
<helplessme> nick steveeee
<hateball> steveeee: 5.6.5 is in backports
<hateball> steveeee: 5.5.5 would be 16.04 default
<steveeee> nah 5.5.4 was
<hateball> konrados: ah, glad you have narroed down the issue then
<konrados> I had to, hateball, my system was unusable
<steveeee> i am not using backport few hours ago mine is changed to 5.5.5 with kernel 4.4-21
<hemor> Guesport I'm using the official plasma that came with kubuntu 16.04
<steveeee> #hateball you were right!
<hemor> Guest sorry for the mistake I made in your name
<hemor> hateball: no difference with sudo either
<hemor> I guess I'll have to remove kubuntu and go back to ubuntu gnome. I'm tired of facing this kind of issue cos I really need the wifi
<ChetManly> why doesnt my phone do mtp on kubuntu anymore?
<hateball> ChetManly: perhaps you upgraded the phones firmware?
<ChetManly> I should say it doesnt connect at all anymore
<ChetManly> i know it was super flakely before
<ChetManly> like it would get mixed up with my harddrives ....super fail
<ChetManly> thought maybe they disabled for this reason
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<jonfen> i am running kubuntu 16.04 and i can't get tap to click working
<jonfen> it appears to work on the initial login screen, but not after the first time kde loads.
<jonfen> is anyone awake?
<jonfen> what is the best channel to ask for kde help?
<hateball> jonfen: you seem to have joined at an idle time
<hateball> jonfen: did you try adjusting the settings for the mouse in system settings?
<jonfen> hateball: i tried, but maybe i did it wrong.
<jonfen> hateball: the interesting thing is that it appears to work on the login screen before kde loads, after that it doesn't.
<jonfen> hateball: what time is the channel active?
<Dragnslcr> jonfen- do you mean on a touchpad?
<jonfen> Dragnslcr: yes
<Dragnslcr> Check System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad
<jonfen> Dragnslcr: that was the first place i tried.
<user|65663> hello, i can't install kubuntu, when i install it hangs
<lcanelon> #symfony
<Vacuum_> Hi, I have two problems. When I close laptop lid or go to sleep, I do not get any display or resume. when I plug the data cable of lcd in my laptop e5430 latitude, the lcd says 'going to sleep' and I do not get any display. I am using kubuntu 16.04.01. WHat can be wrong?
<Vacuum_> anyone?
<DeadTOm_> What do you have selected in System Settings > Power management?
<DeadTOm_> Under Energy Savings
<Vacuum_> let me see
<Vacuum_> switch off after 2 mins. but this should return it back if keys are pressed
<EnigoDupont> I had this issue on an older tower. Worst case scenario your integrated graphics card is failing. You might want to check the BIOS to see what energy savings options you have set
<Vacuum_> is there a driver/ package for graphics?
<Vacuum_> EnigoDupont: DeadTOm_  I dont get it. even energy saving, it should resume at key press. Actually it resumes with no display
<Vacuum_> what about other lcd?
<Vacuum_> external
<Vacuum_> why going sleep
<EnigoDupont> I am not sure about a package, but you could navigate to the manufacturer site.
<Vacuum_> dell gives drivers for windows iirc
<EnigoDupont> In my old tower the issue was that the graphics card would over heat and stop sending the display over the wire. It would work for a short amount of time then overheat.
<EnigoDupont> Even if you don't feel  the heat that might be the issue.
<DeadTOm_> You're right. It should. Something might not like a BIOS setting though. You might check wake-up and power management settings and try some different things in there.
<DeadTOm_> Is this on board graphics or a card?
<Vacuum_> th computer wakes up. but no display
<EnigoDupont> You could always go to energy management and set it to never turn off the screen when closed.
<Vacuum_> DeadTOm_:  e5430 builtin I guess as its laptop
<DeadTOm_> Oh, right. dug
<DeadTOm_> duh
<Vacuum_> bios only have one option 'block sleep
<EnigoDupont> Yeah, my HP Envy Graphics card burnt out recently. With an integrated system like that you have to scrap the whole machine or hope you can re solder it
<DeadTOm_> Is the BIOS up to date?
<BluesKaj-pi> EnigoDupont, laptop?
<EnigoDupont> BluesKaj-pi, Yeah it was my main while it lasted.
<BluesKaj-pi> bummer
<Vacuum_> DeadTOm_:  I guess
<BluesKaj-pi> EnigoDupont, what about an outboard gpu ?
<DeadTOm_> go to support.dell.com, enter in the service tag and see if there are any BIOS updates available.
<EnigoDupont> BluesKaj-pi, I never thought about that! When I have extra funds and time I might try to get on attached and revive it! I miss her
<floown> Hello
<floown> We have a big problem since this morning with a Kubuntu lastest, up to date : https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=136049&p=364081#p364081
<floown> We search a solution, sure ^^
<Mamarok> floown: I already asnwered you in both the KDE forums and in the French IRC channel: you have an installation problem, if you have no sound at all, something is wrong in your basic installation, as youtube or any browser don't use the KDE sound engine.
<Mamarok> fix your installation firsst, the forum post you made shows plenty of half-installed and unconfigured packages.
<Mamarok> if you did a system upgrade, then maybe you just lack a few things
<floown> re
<floown> http://pastebin.com/XZV4VnYS <-------------- my installation is uptodate ?
<floown> I ask because I have packet half-configured http://pastebin.com/NPR74KZw
<BluesKaj-pi> floown, which kubuntu versio , make sure your sources.list doesn't have mixed OS version sources in it
<floown> Oh, nice idea, I look
<floown> BluesKaj-pi: http://pastebin.com/8HWQPNSQ
<floown> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ cat kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports-xenial.list
<floown> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main
<floown> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main
#kubuntu 2016-09-16
<konrados> Morning!
<konrados> Last time I uninstalled php 5.6, I had to do this, so I could install it from a different repo. It also uninstalled phpMyAdmin and I don't know what else. I understand why - since phpMyAdmin depends on PHP, then system thought I don't need phpMyAdmin no more. But in my case, it wasn't true. Can we somehow tell the system to not do this?
<yotka> Anybody around who could help me with a problem connecting an external monitor to my Thinkpad 460s running Kubuntu 16.04? It's connected through HDMI and is detected, too. But I can't manage to get anything displayed.
<yossarianuk> when you say its 'detected' what do you mean ?  i.e can you see it in display configuration and see it enabled in there ?
<yossarianuk> ps - the plasma version shipped has lots of bugs with dual display, many are fixed in 5.6/5.7  - you could try the PPA to get 5.6.5
<yossarianuk> Which hammers home why some packages should be rolling, its a shame 16.04/16.10 is missing about of an LTS version of plasma due to the ubuntu release schedule
<yossarianuk> although it should be backported...
<yotka> hi yossarianuk, thanks. With "detected" I mean that it appears in the monitor configuration and I can activate and configure it (although sometimes there is an error message that a mode doesn't exist). But then the screen stays black and my notebook screen does crazy things.
<yotka> I might try the plasma ppa. I'm also running kernel 4.7 because I was hoping that would fix some problems (wireless and others).
<yossarianuk> what GPU do you have ?
<yotka> GPU?
<yotka> Ah, it's a standard intel graphics adaptor that ships wtih the T460s
<Fleminng> Hey there!
<yossarianuk> yotka: there is an updated intel driver here -> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<yossarianuk> however that may involve using the standard ubuntu 16.04 kernel..
<yossarianuk> but basic things like dual screen should work on the default driver
<yotka> yossarianuk: I just installed Plasma from the PPA. I will restart and see if that changes anything. I'll be back. Thanks!
<yossarianuk> cool - hope it does - its better than version shipped in 16.04 anyway
<yotka> yossarianuk: It seems that it didn't change anything regarding the monitor problem
<yossarianuk> yotka: oh well at least you'll have a few other improvements..
<yossarianuk> have you tried change resolution/refresh rate , etc
<yossarianuk> on the non working monitor
<yossarianuk> yotka: have you tried running the default kernel and seeig if the same thing occurs?
<yotka> yossarianuk: I set the refresh rate to automatic, resolution I tried varoius. The problem also appeared before, with the default kernel
<yotka> On the monitor there is a message that power saving mode is enabled. I'm wondering if the problem could be something like this, related to the monitor: http://ccm.net/forum/affich-192788-lg-monitor-stays-in-power-saving-mode-help-me
<yossarianuk> try disabling, then re-enabling ?
<yotka> Yeah, i did that a lot. ;)
<yotka> yossarianuk: I just tried a factory reset for the monitor, but no changes. Using a VGA cable with a different notebook (Kubuntu 14.04) works fine. But on mine the monitor stays black.
<yotka> And after some time graphics seem to go crazy, I then have to unplug the monitor
<yotka> Maybe it's the cable..
<konrados> Hi again.
<Vorap> Hello :)
<konrados> I hope this isn't strongly off topic. I hope to find some PSI (Jabber client) here. With the newest version a new "feature" came in - it's enough to click *once* on a contact to start conversation, I want double click back, how to do this? There is no #psi channel btw
<yotka> yossarianuk: I'm trying the intel driver update now, reboot
<yotka> yossarianuk: Still no luck. I think I'll check the cable before trying anything else.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|14243> hello, i get a prompt through system notifications to provide a password to install or remove packages but the prompt does not provide information about what application should be changed. how can i find out what application should be installed/removed? The details provide polkit.subject-pid: 2472 / polkit.caller-pid 2478. cant figure out the meani
<user|14243> ng of this infromation.
<BluesKaj> user|14243, do you have a ppa for google-browser in /etc/apt/sources.list.d or some such ?
<user|14243> no but i just saw, that in the window list, the title "qapt batch installer" is provided. i'm just starteld
<user|14243> ...
<user|14243> that kubuntu asks to install a programm without providing information and i'm not sure if i should install it.
<user|14243> in the list, there is just docker and hsoft-ubuntu-ppa-xenial
<BluesKaj> user|14243, think you should check your sources.list to make sure you have the correct OS version deb lines there
<user|14243> ok. cant really say if they are the right ones. i'm not so deep into linux.
<user|14243> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160420.1)]/ xenial main multiverse restricted universe
<user|14243> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<user|14243> # newer versions of the distribution.
<user|14243> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<user|14243> # deb-src http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<BluesKaj> if you have docker installed then that's an entirely different matter
<anabain> Hi, I'm having a hard time with kubuntu 16.04 (latest update). Dolphin hangs about 5 seconds after launching, and kwrite/kate open .txt files wrongly: no characters appear inside the window... Is there any way to solve this? Reinstalling/Reconfiguring all KDE stuff, removing dirs, whatever?
<cocohead781> How do people create screenshots on KDE? I have a assignment where I have to make a screenshot.
<BluesKaj-pi> cocohead781, the prntscn key
<BluesKaj-pi> beside f12
<cocohead781> Thanks, that worked.
<BluesKaj-pi> it works with most DEs
<cocohead781> For whatever reason, the whole "Online Accounts" section dissappered. Anyone got any ideas on how to get it back?
<viewer|68488> hi folks
<viewer|68488> i am having problems with live usb 16.04.1
<viewer|68488> plz help me
<viewer|68488> when i boot gettin msg - "boot error"
<viewer|68488> https://thepb.in/p/Elh1wpnnm3zhm https://thepb.in/p/X6hBlOGGJLgT3
<viewer|68488> Tried 'unetbootin', 'Disks', but no success
<mparillo> I used to rely on unetbootin, but maybe about a year ago, it started letting me down. So, I have switched to dd and have not destroyed my disk yet.
#kubuntu 2016-09-17
<Sevish> hey folks. it seems that the task manager widget separates open from closed applications that are set as 'Show a launcher when not running'. this is true even if the sort order is set to 'manually'. is it the intended behaviour?
<Sevish> e.g. if you launch an application that wasn't running before, it will move itself from one side of the task manager to the other.
<ChetManly> how is plasma mobile coming?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> If I no longer wish to receive updates from PPAs, I used to untick the boxes form Update Manager > Software Sources, but it looks as if Update Manager has gone away. Can I simply rm my PPA files from  /etc/apt/sources.list.d instead?
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, yes, or install muon which has debline/ ppa removal options
<mparillo> TY BluesKaj_ I figure it is just as easy to rm them. And now I know another way to do it ;-)
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, right, I use muon as a package reference /info guide, but some of it's options are also handy
<mparillo> Yup. There is a difference between a package manager and an 'app store'
<CQ> hello, I'm trying to install kubuntu in a vbox vm, and am stuck on the "Prepare to install Kubuntu" screen... I can't hit continue. What am I missing??
<acheronuk> CQ: The virtualbox defaults tend to not give enough disk space to the virtual disk it creates. 8GB is not enough. 10-12 GB may be, though I usually give 16GB to be on safe side
<CQ> acheronuk: ok, I gave it 8gb...
<acheronuk> CQ the ubuntu ubiquity installer we have to use does not always explain why it won't proceed. :/
<CQ> ok, thanks for the info
<Unit193> Check syslog or /var/log/installer/
<Unit193> FWIW, ubiquity compares the size of the disk to the unsquashed system to see if there'd be enough space.
<mparillo> CQ: Are you seeing the entire ubiquity panel? I know of VMware, you have to slide it up and to the left to see the continue button.
<CQ> mparillo: yes, I see the continue button, but can't click it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It does sound like the too smal virtual disk problem I always get. On that the button is greyed out (ish) and does not respond.
<CQ> acheronuk: yep, 16gb and it's installing fine, thanks
<CQ> how do I get the linux haders installed? Debian has a linux-headers-amd64 package...
<CQ> when I try to isntall linux-headers-generic it wants to install linux-image-generic as well...
<Dragnslcr> CQ- run this command and look for lines that start with ii: dpkg-query -l | grep linux-image -
<CQ> I installed linux-headers-virtual, I'm in a VM
<markit> hi, with kubuntu 16.04 I don''t have kdeedu "meta package"... has it been renamed? I've still kdeedu-data
<viewer|42262> hello there
<viewer|42262> i just install kubuntu 16.04
<viewer|42262> but i can't connect to the net
<viewer|42262> how do i connect to the net using ethernet
<BluesKaj_> viewer|42262, open a terminal run , sudo /etc/init.d/networking start, or sudo systemctl start systemd-networkd
<viewer|42262> ok
<TBotNik> All: Been following this HOWTO: https://journalxtra.com/linux/desktop-recovery/the-definitive-guide-to-getting-your-linux-desktop-back/
<TBotNik> but not able to restore my laptop desktop.
<TBotNik> I get down to "Solution Three" where I am to rebuild X-windows and I follow the steps, but running "startx" always errors.  anything past that point depends on "X" actually starting, so can not go further until I can fix "X"!
<TBotNik> any ideas on what is wrong with my X?
<TBotNik> Actual "startx" error is: "_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<TBotNik> "_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed"
<TBotNik> Hello, not getting any answers!
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: I missed your earlier posts.  How did you lose your X?
<TBotNik> Been following this HOWTO: https://journalxtra.com/linux/desktop-recovery/the-definitive-guide-to-getting-your-linux-desktop-back/
<TBotNik> but not able to restore my laptop desktop.
<TBotNik> I get down to "Solution Three" where I am to rebuild X-windows and I follow the steps, but running "startx" always errors.  anything past that point depends on "X" actually starting, so can not go further until I can fix "X"!
<TBotNik> Actual "startx" error is: "_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed"
<DarinMiller> What versoin of kubuntu, video card, and if NVidia or AMD, which driver?
<TBotNik> when I run: service lightdm stop, then startx, it gets down to the line "Loading extension GLX" then errors with message: "xinit: connection to X server lost"
<TBotNik> Not sure but may be the video driver went whack, how do I check and then reload that?
<DarinMiller> NVidia card by chance?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Not sure, what is command "lspci"?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: lspci says its Intel Integrated Graphics Controller
<DarinMiller> Is this a gaming laptop with more than one video card?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: No
<DarinMiller> OK.  Which version of Kubuntu?
<TBotNik> I remember I had lots of fun with the Centrino Wireless-N 100 driver about 2 years ago!
<DarinMiller> What description is listed when you type: lsb_release -a
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: running apt-get dist-upgrade.  Will let you know when that is finished
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: was at 14.04.5
<TBotNik> 14.04.5 LTS actually
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Still @ 14.04.5 LTS
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: Did X die after an update or a reboot or ????
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Still the same errors. One HOWTO talks about what's in the xorg.conf file.  I see that nowhere on my system.
<DarinMiller> Most systems don't use /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore.  What make/model is your laptop?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Acer Aspire 7739
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: The HOWTO at: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5 says I need to download an installer for the Intel graphics driver!  What do you say?
<DarinMiller> That may work. But I have never tried via the command line.....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: The download command is wget, right?
<DarinMiller> Just to be clear, your laptop boots to a prompt, yes?
<DarinMiller> If so, try this first: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core
<TBotNik> DarinMiller:No change after executing cmd, so rebooting!
<DarinMiller> assume you attemtpted: startx
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Yup, worse after reboot can not even get to cmd line. Running dpkg recovery from boot menu options!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: startx, flashed a ramdisk error on the screen, but not long enough to read it.
<DarinMiller> wow, I am not sure how to help from here....  did you try live booting the laptop to ensure your hw is in working  order?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: No the problem started when after being disgusted with KATE editor, I removed it.  Obviously it's interwoven dependencies screwed the whole machine.
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: Ohhhh.... been there many times.... When I install I make a 25G root partition and a separate partition for /home and swap.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: I use GEDIT with about 20 plugins and NetBeans for my PHP development and KATE is always messing things up, so tossed it.  Should have looked up a HOWTO safely remove KATE, but didn't
<DarinMiller> When I mess things up, I only have to reformat the root partitoin and point the install to the home directory.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: The seperate partition for /home sounds great, but I absolutely will not install a single thing in /home/user, insted I install in /home/files, but like your idea.  Will save me lots of headaches.  I run 8-20 machines, depending how you look at it, so constantly having ADMIN type issues with things going wrong.  Putting in the 25G "root" partition would allow seamless rebuild from the LIVE DVD, except for actual
<TBotNik> installed items.  Do you have a way around that?
<DarinMiller> Since re-install is so easy, I am sometimes too careless when experimenting.  Sounds like you may have removed lightdm or sddm.
<DarinMiller> No, I don't know any easy way around the custom installed stuff other than a real backup.  My internet connect is fairly fast, so re-installing apps is fairly quick.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: lightdm seems to work ok, but kdm is dependent on flawless run of startx, and since it won't load kdm is dead, so no desktop!
<DarinMiller> on the last boot attempt when the prompt did not appear, did you try ctrl-alt-f1 to open tty1?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: OK reading between the lines ran "service lightdm start" and that errored, so that may be the corrupt part that is stopping startx
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: will apt-get install --reinstall lightdm fix this?
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: maybe.  you may also want to try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: followed by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: remove or purge?
<DarinMiller> Don't purge unless you want to remove you custom settings for KDE.  I don't think your issue is with the config files in your home directory.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: k
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: it's running!
<DarinMiller> ???? How?
<DarinMiller> Yes!
<TBotNik> The remove/reinstall
<TBotNik> not the DT
<DarinMiller> Excellent!
<TBotNik> connection is fairly fast, but not blinding!
<TBotNik> think it's about done, we'll see shortly!
<DarinMiller> oh celebrated too soon.... crossing fingers...
<TBotNik> starting x now
<TBotNik> no good, so rebooting
<DarinMiller> oh oh,  I doubt reboot will help....
<TBotNik> Getting the startup logo, we'll see
<TBotNik> Alway get the "Waiting for network configuration" msg followed by the "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration", finally figure that out.  If you have "wlan0" in your /etc/network/interfaces" file you always get these msgs.  Wow have login screen!
<DarinMiller> !!!!!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Well have the Plasma background, the login screen but entering the password, flashes some error codes and returns back to the login screen.  Think something is wrong with the user set up, but that should be a hard fix!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Guess I need to return to cmdl and either look at the users file or run through the process of recreating my admin user!
<DarinMiller> use ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to command line....
<DarinMiller> then try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<DarinMiller> if you attempt to startx with elevated privileges you may have messed up your .Xauthority privileges...
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: the dpkg-reconfigure lightdm didn't fix it.  The cmdl login @ tty1 works just fine, so can't be a users file issue, has to be something in the xorg.conf, which I'm looking for now!
<DarinMiller> https://askubuntu.com/questions/253376/lightdm-failed-during-authentication
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: OK the log shows User authorized, then Greeter rquests session kde-plasma, followed by Writing /home/user/.dmrc, then errors with Seat: Stopping greeter; display server will be re-used for user session, which is what returns us back to the login!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: That says to me the greeter is still whacked.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Either that or KDE-Plasma is messed.  Which do you think?
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: hmmm, this is new territory for me....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Going to research KDE-Plasma, think that may do it.
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: good place to start....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: OK cat on /home/user/.xsession-errors gives gpg-agent post-stop process (1436) killed by TEM signal.  So gpg-agent is erroring
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Sorry typo: gpg-agent post-stop process (1436) killed by TERM signal
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: not sure how gpg-agent affects the login.  Did you verify overship and permissions on the .Xauthority file?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: yup .Xauthority was set to root, changing to user and now desktop is fully back! Thanks!!!!! Bud!!!!!
<DarinMiller> Awesome!!!
<DarinMiller> Remote troubleshooting is awlays a nail biter!
<TBotNik> Stick to it long enough and something has to give!
<TBotNik> Configing a new machine, with new 3.0TB drive to DVR for TV and Security DVR programs!  Are you jealous?  LOL!
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: I commend you on your persistence.  I always bail long before now and just re-install..... :)
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: sounds like a fun project!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: That's because with that 25G root partition you can cheat!  I'll have to get those details from you so I can do the same.  Not sure about the part where you said "point the install to the /home directory", so will talk later. Need to go get food right now!  Cheers!
<lenovo> hello
#kubuntu 2016-09-18
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Hey back! Now working on why my laptop will not process any "HOME" page index.* (.html, .php, etc).
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Any clues on that?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Wonder if I should post that out on the Apache room, could be a config issue there.  Originally I installed Chrome browser and was not having the issues there, but now both FireFox and Chrome have the same issue.
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: Not sure what you mean by not process.  Your browser won't display local files?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Exactly
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: We web developers configure to be web servers, where localhost is our local web server, so we can test code, and cannot since this and phpmyadmin will not work!
<DarinMiller> Does FF work?  Chrome usually requires a file reference: file:///home/user/nameofFile.html
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Works if "index" or "home" is not in the filename!
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: strange, let me try here.... have not played w/ html in a while....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: https://pastebin.ca/3708525 works as does not have "index" or "home" in the name
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Since www.google.com is an "index.*" page, I can not go there, nor to https://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<DarinMiller> TBotNik:  I can directly view files in chrome such as  file:///home/darin/index.html.    I currently do not have a LAMP setup to test a local server enviro....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Getting help on #httpd
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: guy on #httpd, says I must grep all .conf files for "listen"! I only use grep to filter, so no idea how to do what he's asking!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: He thinks listen 443 (for SSL) is overridding the listen 80 (default).
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: He might be right, since the http:// is always changing to https://
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: my grep skills are mediocre at best.  I alway have to the man pages (or google) if I am trying anything complicated.
<gilvan> helo
<scottbomb> greetings
<lordievader> Good morning
<towncarter48> How do I download my pics in Kubuntu from a cd ( windows downloaded) ?
<towncarter48> I want to download my pics on a cd to the harddrive in Kubuntu how do I do it?
<viewer|80162> Hello.  Anyone know how to easily/quickly disable or hide the "Recently saved" and "Search for"  entries in the left panel of Dolphin file manager?
<user|81512> Hi. I don't add or modify network connection, button 'OK' not active.
<user|81512> help please
<stasiic> Hi I just ran the kubuntu installer but it didn't seem to create a UEFI bootloader automatically. Are there any good resources where I can read about how to install kubuntu on a uefi system?
<stasiic> Sorry.. I just mounted the EFI partition and checked it out, and it seems that the kubuntu installer actually does create those uefi entries
<john_s> utilizing a new usb stick with truecrypt; incredible data corruption, has anyone ever experienced anything like that? big number of files differs from the origin.
<john_s> diffing the trees and copying over the failing files and I don't know what caused it really.
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<john_s> hey
<DaDaCinnamon> Hiya guys !
<anabain> Hi, I'm having a hard time with kubuntu 16.04 (latest update). Dolphin hangs about 5 seconds after launching, and kwrite/kate open .txt files wrongly: no characters appear inside the window... Is there any way to solve this? Reinstalling/Reconfiguring all KDE stuff, removing dirs, whatever?
<TBotNik> All: Added a new Toshiba 3T HD to my server, but not seeing it. What is good HOWTO to 1.) See, 2.) Mount, 3.) Format this drive to put it into action?
<TBotNik> All: All HOWTOs I'm looking at do not deal with the "See" part, assuming already seen!
<TBotNik> All: even: "fdisk -l" only shows the 3 sda partitions and nothing from the new drive!
<TBotNik> Hello?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: You there?
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: I am now....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Trying to mount new Toshiba 3T drive, but not being seen by the system.  Any ideas?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: This is on my server!
<TBotNik> Dell T3400
<TBotNik> fdisk -l, parted -l and KDE partition manager all show nothing for it.  Looking in the /dev only see sda* and sg, nothing else!
<TBotNik> sg1 and sr0 are mapped to the CD drive.
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: New drive, never formatted still should show up under /dev.  Boot to BIOS and ensure the port is active and the BIOS can see it.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Found it under /dev/disk/by-id
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: No sorry that's the DVD drive
<DarinMiller> Once the BIOS can see the drive, then the OS should see it. Then you can use fsdick or partition manager to create an mbr/parition table
<DarinMiller> fdisk....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: OS installed/mounted on 80G sda, showing partitions  sda1, sda2, sda5
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Oh maybe I have to reboot, run through "SETUP" for the BIOS, then it will be seen?
<DarinMiller> Also, a very handy disk ustility is gnome-disk-utility (only requires a few gnome packages so works well under KDE...
<DarinMiller> Yes, please reboot and check the bios.
<TBotNik> OK rebooting, so switching chat to DT box!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Hey I have sdb now!
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: ^^
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Now need to format it, looking for HOWTOs now.  Hardly ever do this, so can't remember! LOL
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: ext4?  I just use partion manager or gnome-disk.  fdisk works also, just hit h and follow the menu optons.
<IrcsomeBot> <ChalkPE> /dev@IrcsomeBot
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Tried using the KDE Partition Manager, it constantly errors and will not format the drive.  Trying gparted next, but update going on so will be a while!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: It's at Get 542, of ?? so who know when!
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: Not sure what get 542 means....
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: The update downloads count
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: That has me on hold for a while as gparted is still not installed!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: OK extracting and processing, will attempt gparted download now!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Nope dpkg still busy!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Did you document your install using the separate root and home partitions?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Would like to read about that!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: dpkg is unpacking and processing 700 updates! Lucky me!
<FortNhyver> goodevening eveyone :)
<TBotNik> FortNhyver: Hi, not evening here yet, but close!
<FortNhyver> i dont' have know
<FortNhyver> :)
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: https://sites.google.com/site/bcelinux/classroom-news/linuxinstallation
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: some old notes I have for installing.
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Thnx!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Well the "update" is in the "Setting up" phase so getting close to the end of that!
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: The updates have been giving multiple errors of: This likely means that your installation is broken. Any ideas about that?
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: from a terminal run: sudo apt update
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: then sudo apt full-upgrade
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: System is calling for reboot already and process not completed!
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: at least wait for the install to complete. Is this Kubutnu 14.04?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: Yes
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: OK, gparted install, disk formatted, now mounting!
<DarinMiller> TBotNik: Very good!  Are you planning to add it to your /etc/fstab file?
<TBotNik> DarinMiller: All done! Thanks again buddy!
<TBotNik> Signing off!
#kubuntu 2017-09-11
<John85> hi :)
<John85> just downloaded a deb package,  have no idea how to install them,  tried Gdebi,  keeps crashing
<j020> heya, anyone here?
<hateball> Sure
<hateball> Do you have a question j020 ?
<j020> em, i was wondering if there's anything known about kde connect (on kubuntu) and issues connecting when phone has low battery? I notice my phone sometimes doesn't show up when i boot up my pc and it seems (after using for a week) that only happens if my phone has <20% battery or something
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<j020> \o
<hateball> j020: could be your phone has a power saving mode that kills off background processes like KDE Connect when low battery?
<BluesKaj> j020, never noticed, usually I don't let the phone battery get below 30%
<hateball> On my phone which runs Android 7, sometimes the Doze function will suspend KDE connect if the screen is not active
<hateball> So the computer wont see the phone until I wake the phone
<j020> i was gone a few times for a day or so without charger, that's why. i thought so, but there's a switch for allowing unlimited internet access regardless of other settings or something in the app settings, which i turned on for kde conect
<j020> maybe that's broken or something
<hateball> Well data is one thing, the app might still be suspended to save power, regardless if it uses data or not
<j020> yeah but the description of that setting makes it sound like it's allowed to do whatever it wants, including not being suspended. mind you, i have a phone with limited ram so it might still be suspended
<hateball> At any rate there should be a setting for that behavior in your phone, so it would be easy enough to find out and test
<j020> i'll make sure to do that, thx
<j020> if i find anything out i'll see if i can get that added to the wiki, bc it took me a while to notice that correlation, stupidly enough. and the wiki's action list is pretty much "make sure there's no firewall" which is super frustrating when everything points to that wiki
<j020> anywho, thanks a bunch for the help, back to work it is.
<francish> Hello,
<francish> Comics / bande dessinée ne fonctionne plus depuis la dernière mise à jour KDE.
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good Day everyone!
<_Wens_> Hi I need help. Kubuntu 17.04 + backports. Plasma segmentation fault many times a day. Log - https://pastebin.com/smxXbQZx
#kubuntu 2017-09-12
<user|3970> Hi
<lboom> anyone in here tonight
<lboom> installing kubuntu on a ASUS ROG and its giving me a error of : nouveau 0000:01:00.0 priv: hub0:10ecc0 ffffffff ubuntu 16.04
<lordievader> Good morning
<aaaa_> hello
<Luna`> Hi hi
<Luna`> A couple of weeks ago I thought: lets get rid of Windows and go all the way Linux. So I installed Kubuntu since I like KDE. But I run in to problems with the graphics card (no hardware acceleration, no secundary output support, sluggish UI fx and stuff) and was wondering if people here can help me solve them so I can use Kubuntu to its fullest :)
<Luna`> Or is it better to create a forum topic?
<Luna`> And if so, would it be better to go to the Ubuntu forum (since the issue is probably related to drivers/X.org and stuff) or to the Kubuntu forum?
<Luna`> No one? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sorry. busy right now. I would try the kubuntu forums 1st
<Luna`> Okay, then I'll do that
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<m48313e> I'm a 'silver surfer' with limited fundamental PC know-how. I have installed kubuntu 17.04 and am quite pleased with it prformance
<BluesKaj> m48313e, I'm a senior and been using kubuntu for 12 yrs ...you'll be impressed with 17.10 Artful even more once you upgrade next month
<m48313e> However, I am stuck on a scanning issue! The wireless Canon works but although I have installed a scanning app(SimpleScan) I get an error message stating that scanner device not found?
<BluesKaj> m48313e, have you tried sane, it's in the repos
<sendhelp> Hello
<sendhelp> I tried to get 17.04 on my machine but now I can't boot into it
<send> if I use the recovery option and then try to boot normally, it won't let me use the keyboard
<send> any ideas as to what the problem is?
<spc-scott> yoo
<overton> fucker
<spc-scott> talk in private hahah
<spc-scott> not really its a public surver
<spc-scott> server
<overton> lol your a damn fool
<spc-scott> blahh
<spc-scott> nah
<overton> your disrupting my game time hahaha
<spc-scott> has dissconected.
#kubuntu 2017-09-13
<Guest73968> hi god father
<lboom> hello anyon using 17.04
<lboom> anyone
<lboom> I have had kubuntu on this system for a few years now and I decided to upgrade to 17.04... when booting it comes up with error: nouveau 0000:01:00.0 priv: hub0:10ecc0 ffffffff
<valorie> lboom: have you googled for that error message?
<lboom> y
<valorie> nouveau is the free driver for your graphics card
<valorie> uh
<lboom> yes i have ...told me to add info to the end of the linux line under "e"
<lboom> when booting
<lboom> how do i make it stop freezing
<valorie> I would start with `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` in the commandline
<valorie> can you get to a terminal?
<valorie> control + alt + f2 or f3, etc.
<lboom> no doing s fresh install
<valorie> use control + alt + f6 to get back to gui
<lboom> f7 actully
<valorie> err, sorry
<valorie> right
<lboom> im gaining white hair on this install
<valorie> anyway, you shouldn't have to do a fresh install, but if so, please check that it's OK before trying
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> because I was going to suggest `sudo apt install -f` after doing the above
<valorie> where -f = fix
<lboom> i was using 15.10 b4
<valorie> !
<valorie> that was long EOL
<valorie> which means unsupported, end of life
<valorie> any reason you didn't just upgrade to the LTS?
<valorie> which is 16.04
<lboom> i used 16.04 after that
<valorie> ok
<valorie> and you didn't like it?
<lboom> wouldnt upgrade .....just wanted a new install
<valorie> my travel laptop is still on that and still seems good
<valorie> this lappy is on artful, the devel release
<valorie> rather awesome
<lboom> i liked 16.04 but getting the same error on it now
<lboom> any ideas
<lboom> val you around
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it sounds like you have a problem with your graphics card
<valorie> and I don't know much about those
<valorie> I guess I would ask in #ubuntu since it's a much larger channel
<valorie> and this is not really a Kubuntu issue
<valorie> it is always a good idea to run those two commands by the way
<valorie> `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` although for older stuff you have to use 'apt-get' and 'dist-upgrade
<valorie> and `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> over and over if necessary until all report nothing to be done
<lboom> not able to get to a prompt
<ahoneybun_> test
<lordievader> Good morning
<larpon> ḿorning
<lordievader> o/
<musicalminds3t> yo
<musicalminds3t> hows it going guys
<bschindler> Hi - I have 2 ppa's for llvm, 4.0 and 5.0. 4.0 is installed and now I have a consistency with 5.0. it wants to install python-lldb-5.0 but cannot because it would overwrite files of python-lldb-4.0. I now want to remove lldb-4.0 (and python-lldb-4.0) such that only 5.0 is there
<bschindler> however, I cannot because apt-get refuses to remove packages because of unmet dependencies
<bschindler> but removing those packages is the precondition to satisfy those requirements
<bschindler> is there some way of skipping checking unmet dependencies so I can fix this situation?
<bschindler> ah - removing lldb-5.0 is possible. So remove lldb-5, remove lldb-4 and its dependencies, reinstall lldb-5.0
<bschindler> sorry, rubber duck debugging
<kast1s> Всем привет!
<keithzg[m]> bschindler: IRC is often good for that :)
<John85> hello :)
<John85> hi zoolook
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<aedigital> hi
<BluesKaj> hi aedigital
<aedigital> :)
<R13ose> How do I add a background when I bootup my machine that can be there forever?
<ikonia> you mean bootsplash or desktop wallpaper ?
<R13ose> Bootsplash
<Mysi> :)
<DougieL> I finally got Kubuntu17.04 installed
<DougieL> BluesKaj I got my 17.04 installed... woot  woot!
 * DougieL going to clean up for a bit
<BluesKaj> hey DougieL , good !
<wxl> does anyone know how to keep kdewallet from being used to store network management credentials?
<wxl> please ping me if anyone does :)
<uchihascorpio> Hi
<valorie> hello uchihascorpio
<valorie> can we help you?
<uchihascorpio> i have a problem with my login screen ,
<uchihascorpio> when i start my computer after shutDown i will see the default ubuntu login screen
<uchihascorpio> but when i lock my screen and try to unlock it again i will see the main Kubuntu login screen
<uchihascorpio> what should i do to fix the first login screen after shutDown?
<MichaelP> for 16.04 is there a plasma 5.10.x ?
<uchihascorpio> Plasma Version : 5.5.5
<uchihascorpio> 16.04
<valorie> MichaelP: have you read https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-3-lts-update-available/ ?
<MichaelP> so no plasma 5.10 ppa ?
<valorie> backports is available
<hexch> uchihascorpio, lock screen backgroud changed?
<valorie> uchihascorpio: do you have lightdm installed, or sddm?
<uchihascorpio> sddm
<valorie> we use sddm, and Ubuntu uses lightdm
<valorie> if you leave lightdm, sometimes it boots using that
<valorie> you can remove it without a problem
<uchihascorpio> sudo apt-get remove lightdm?
<hexch> first see if it's installed
<hexch> dpkg --get-selections | grep lightdm
<valorie> uchihascorpio: sure
<valorie> if it isn't there, it won't remove anything
<R13ose> How do I change the background of boot splash and have that permanent?
<valorie> R13ose: I think in systemsettings
<R13ose> Really?
<valorie>  Workspace > Startup and Shutdown
<R13ose> valorie: is it there?  Not login, bootup
<valorie> ah, the grub screen
<valorie> you might have to dig a bit to find that
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> that grub2 page might lead you somewhere
<krytarik> Or Plymouth.
<valorie> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<valorie> oooo, krytarik wins this round
<krytarik> I'm not particularly convinced yet - because the used terms can refer to both.. >_>
<valorie> both worth investigating, and I would not have recalled plymouth
<uchihascorpio> valorie
<uchihascorpio> i tried to remove lightdm but i got blackscreen when i rebooted my system
<valorie> oh good lord, my post to uchihascorpio got eaten
<valorie> uchihascorpio: try `sudo apt install --reinstall sddm`
<valorie> or apt-get if on an older version of Kubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-09-14
<Guest59209> youl niggas trash
<valorie> +b *!*marcus@2601:344:c2*
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<ricardo_> hi, all! anyone can help me with an UFW doubt?
<ricardo_> ufw allow from 192.168.0.4 to any port 22 ---> what does "any" means?
<keithzg[m]> ricardo_: I'm pretty sure that means you're allowing port 22 (ie. ssh) traffic from 192.168.0.4 to any destination IP. Obviously doesn't have much of an effect beyond the same rule sans the "to any" part if you aren't running it on a router.
<keithzg[m]> For such under-the-hood questions, #ubuntu-server might generally be a better bet to ask in, btw
<david_> strange error from owncloud after todays updates on Artful. I have no idea what it means. owncloud: relocation error: /opt/ownCloud/qt-5.6.2/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5OpenGL.so.5: symbol _ZTV26QOpenGLSharedResourceGuard, version Qt_5_PRIVATE_API not defined in file libQt5Gui.so.5 with link time reference
<david_> Owncloud client will not start because of it. Thoughts?
<krytarik> david_: I'd rather try in #owncloud.
<david_> Thanks, but the update was to several kubuntu packages not owncloud-client. Figure it was something in the kubuntu updates
<krytarik> And also, Artful support is in #ubuntu+1.
<david_> krytarik Thanks
#kubuntu 2017-09-15
<fuze> i installed a new nvidia graphics card and now the settings won't save for my duel monitor setup and every time i reboot one of the displays is disabled
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daniel__> If I use Super_L+Tab for the task switcher and _also_ for the launcher the task switcher I cannot actually switch windows with Super_L+Tab. Super_L+Tab brings up the task switcher but nothing happens on the second Tab-press. Is there a fix for this?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows if there is any reason why after reboot an old sddm.conf is replaced?
<ikonia> replaced with what ?
<ikonia> it's likley it's a package upgrade that can't complete it's install until a reboot
<luc4> ikonia: sddm is just showing a black screen cause it is trying to autologin with a user that does not exist. So I'm trying to change that user or remove the autologin portion. Whatever I do, it works until I reboot. After the reboot, the old sddm.conf is back. Any idea why?
<ikonia> so it keeps coming back after every reboot ?
<ikonia> is this your machine ? or a managed machine by someone else
<luc4> ikonia: my machine
<luc4> ikonia: I just tried to purge sddm, and the file was still there... very weird...
<ikonia> is it a systemd generated file ?
<ikonia> (I've never really looked at it in ubuntu)
<luc4> that is what I was asking... is it maybe something generated? I read online that it is normal behavior to edit it...
<ikonia> change the permission on it to be read only, see if it still gets changed
<ikonia> (as a quick test)
<luc4> I can try... ok, I reboot, thanks for your help :-)
<luc4> ikonia: nothing worked, something is appending that section to the file. Probably cause this is a live system built with mkusb.
<luc4> ikonia: I wonder what is doing this...
<ikonia> live system !!!!
<ikonia> livesystem is read only
<ikonia> it uncompresses into ram
<ikonia> so when you reboot it reparses the disk and loads a fresh version of the disc into ram
<ikonia> disk even
<luc4> ikonia: this is persistent
<ikonia> right, but not all files are
<luc4> ah damn...
<ikonia> normally only user space or specific installs are,
<luc4> I should unpack the system then
<ikonia> luc4: is that file / file system being delivered from the squash FS component
<ikonia> if so - then it's not going to be part of the persistant install
<luc4> ikonia: I'm not entirely sure... cause the file was very long, then I removed everything, now the file is just a couple of lines, just with the autologin section appended
<luc4> ikonia: so it did change
<ikonia> I suspect it's part of the immutable system
<luc4> ikonia: not only, but if I purge sddm, the file is not there after the reboot
<ikonia> I thought you said it was there ?
<luc4> ikonia: if I purge sddm and remove the file manually, I get no file after reboot
<ikonia> right because the package is gone, and from memory (I could be wrong on this) persistance does hold a package manifest
<luc4> ikonia: but isn't there a better way to build a system from usb?
<luc4> ikonia: I tried every possible way and this is the only one that worked :-(
<ikonia> are you trying to make a live system - or just a standard install on USB ?
<luc4> ikonia: I intend to work on this system
<ikonia> not the question I asked
<luc4> ikonia: I need a regular system, just on USB instead of on internal HD
<ikonia> ok - so why not just install to USB a full system ?
<ikonia> why use any form of "live system"
<luc4> ikonia: eh tried that, it just broke the bootloader on the macbook
<ikonia> shouldn't do
<luc4> ikonia: and the usb didn't run
<ikonia> I suspect the install was not setup properly
<luc4> ikonia: well, I could try again, but I don't think it is going to change
<ikonia> why do you not think it will change ?
<luc4> ikonia: seems like it should be the proper way
<luc4> ikonia: same actions -> same result
<ikonia> not if the action is the wrong action
<luc4> ikonia: the system was on the USB, but it couldn't boot
<ikonia> understanding the mac boot process and the grub install location importance will be key
<luc4> ikonia: I selected to install on the usb device
<luc4> ikonia: also the bootloader
<luc4> ikonia: I was careful to that
<ikonia> right, but where did you install grub ?
<luc4> ikonia: on the usb
<ikonia> ok - so how did you expect the mac to boot it ?
<luc4> ikonia: the mac has its own bootloader
<ikonia> yes, thats why I'm asking how did you expect the mac to boot it ?
<luc4> the mac has its own bootloader, which lets you select the device to start
<luc4> which is what I'm doing now
<luc4> after that, grub starts
<luc4> when I installed on the USB, nothing was starting at all
<ikonia> luc4: ok - so you're chainloading grub, great
<ikonia> so what's the problem then ?
<ikonia> "nothing was starting" ?
<luc4> nothin
<ikonia> and you said "it broke the mac boot loader"
<luc4> yes
<luc4> nothing was starting in fact
<ikonia> so how could a USB install, self contained on a USB device touch the mac boot loader ?
<luc4> ikonia: that is unknown
<luc4> but that happened
<ikonia> right, which is why I'm saying understand the mac boot process and the grub setup
<luc4> unless a bug in the installer installed grub in the wrong device
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that goes where you tell it
<luc4> then it was on the usb device
<luc4> but the mac bootloader did not show the usb device anymore, so I couldn't reach grub
<luc4> the only app that creates a proper device is mkusb
<luc4> tried others but the mac does not detect it
<luc4> I'll try again anyway, just to be sure... thanks for your time
#kubuntu 2017-09-16
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<markc> are there any Plasma 5.11 Beta packages anywhere (ppa) ?
<acheronuk> markc: not outside our CI. I was thinking of maybe doing some over the weekend, though not sure about putting them anywhere public, formally at least
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: please do if you can find the time, I for one would be happy to test them
<acheronuk> markc: what release are you testing on?
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: kubuntu artful
<acheronuk> ok, that may be the most doable
<markc> kscreen improvements sound very interesting, I use a 4K TV as my main monitor
<markc> atm, the only noticable bug I have is that my autohide panel keeps flashing and popping up by itself, other than that, all seems good
<acheronuk> ok. I will try some builds later. if they seem ok, I'll copy somewhere public
<acheronuk> sadly I've not got anything 4k to test with yet :/
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: sounds excellent, I guess I should hang around here and try and catch a msg from you about where the packages can be fetched from
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: just ask for any 4K screenshots or simplescreenrecorder sessions
<acheronuk> markc: artful BTW, will release with 5.10.5, as there is simply not time to get 5.11.x with sufficient buxfix releases in before the archive freeze, but hope to have it in backports fairly quick
<acheronuk> I am always here. or at least always present in the channel. you can linger, or I can email?
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: I'll try and hang around but certainly email markc@renta.net if you care to
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: FWIW my very first test screencast -> https://markc.blog/public/20170813_Screencast01_2160p.mp4 (or the 1080p version)
<acheronuk> ok. whichever. launchpad ppas will ahve some downtime for maintenance this evening, but hopefully that will be short as planned and won't get in the way
<acheronuk> oh. I'll have a look later :)
<grahamperrin[m]> Messed-up titles in the screenshot at <https://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=107875>, has anyone seen those symptoms before?
<grahamperrin[m]> Or is it just me with 5.10.95? <https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384760>
<ubottu> KDE bug 384760 in Task Manager "absence of proper (current) titles in Task Manager where, for example, many windows are opened in rapid succession by Firefox or SeaMonkey" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<grahamperrin[m]> Sorry, that URL should have been https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384760
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who has ever installed linux on a usb drive on a macbook?
<TimApple> Is there a reason to run Kubuntu instead of neon? Or can you get the neon packages in kubunutu?
<luc4> TimApple: are you talking to me?
<TimApple> Was asking  to the general room.
<luc4> there is if you don’t want to have old packages
<luc4> most of the time that is ok if you are a regular user
<TimApple> Gotcha
<TimApple> Old packages being neon? Since it' based on the LTS?
<TimApple> Or Kubuntu since it doesn't have the latest KDE?
<luc4> neon
<luc4> for kubuntu you have backports
<luc4> you are not far behind
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <TimApple> G'day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> markc: ping
<DougieL> good morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning DougieL
<DougieL> How are yo BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> fine here DougieL, and you?
<DougieL> BluesKaj good here... don't want to jinx it but I am getting my computers back to normal - Every release (or even every install) is getting harder) actually just making the usb installers is the pain as the dvd hardware is failing
<BluesKaj> DougieL, yeah, I bought a cheap chinese made usb-powerd-outboard cdrom for a backup since my laptop cdrom fails intermittently
<markc> acheronuk: all seems good with your packages. Desktop is excellent with icons spread out evenly and the new system settings layout is very impressive
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> excellent. if you find any bugs that look like a KDE issue from the beta, rather than a packaging issue, the place to search &/or report is bugs.kde.org
<DougieL> BluesKaj I was thinking I should do that but currently have a freeze on computer purchases - LOL
<markc> ‎acheronuk: FWIW -> https://markc.blog/public/20170917_Plasma_5.10.95_4K.jpg
 * acheronuk looks
<acheronuk> X11?
<markc> yes, just plain old x11, I'll try wayland tomorrow
<acheronuk> cool.
<acheronuk> markc: packages are now copying to: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta
<markc> oh, I am not using scaling, I just put the font dpi up to 248 and increase the icon sizes. Much sharper, 1px borders stay at 1px etc
<acheronuk> I may need to re-use the ninja ppa for other stuff, hence copying accross. so be prepared to switch ppas ;)
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: yep, just changed my sources.list and updated again, all good. Excellent job with the packaging :) My bottom panel still flashes but that would be a plasma bug.
<acheronuk> thanks. :)
<markc> Interesting, I now feel confident enough with kscreen and the Display settings to use my laptop LCD as a secondary monitor and put konsole on all desktops (I use 6 desktops)
<markc> The systemsettings layout is really good, less clicks to get something done!
<markc> time to snooze, again, many thanks for your efforts, I'm sure quite a few folks will be happy :)
<acheronuk> great. hopefully some useful feedback to KDE devs will come from it as well :)
<racin_d> hi all
#kubuntu 2017-09-17
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows why I can't save properties of network setup in a live installation of kubuntu?
<ikonia> save after a reboot you mean ?
<ikonia> or save for the duration of the session ?
<luc4> ikonia: no no, those settings are not saved at all. I close the dialog and they are gone.
<ikonia> is this still the live session becaue you'ce not actually installed it to USB ?
<ikonia> (on the mac if I remember right)
<luc4> ikonia: exactly, live USB created with mkusb to be persistent
<ikonia> I strongly suggest you stop that and just do a normal install, but of course it's your idea
<ikonia> sorry as in "your choice to do what you want)
<luc4> ikonia: I tried three times yesterday, no luck
<luc4> ikonia: it is not a choice, it is just I'm not able to do it
<ikonia> I'd focus on fixing that personally
<luc4> ikonia: I lost 5 hours yesterday, I'm not sure if investing more time is clever. This installation work very very good. It has just a couple of issues... I hesitate on keep trying that solution.
<ikonia> your call
<luc4> ikonia: this is one guide I still have to try: https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<luc4> ikonia: but it is very long
<grahamperrin[m]> Is there any easy way to install Plasma 5.10.95 on Kubuntu?
<acheronuk> grahamperrin[m]: on what release?
<faisal> hi, i am running kubuntu 16.04, kde 5.8.7. Running on a small laptop with volume controls. The volume control buttons are working, except that the volume even at 100% is significantly lower than what it was when windows was running on it (it came with windows preinstalled). Does anyone here knows how I can override the 100% volume limit using the volume control buttons and go above 100% ? Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 776x605) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hqoHEErx/file_3269.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> faisal:  I think that should work? ^^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<guest123456> hi...I'm experiencing what seems to me a privacy issue...here's what's happening
<guest123456> I suspend my desktop....when I wake the laptop again, the first image that pops up before the login screen, is....my desktop as it was before suspending
<guest123456> so anyone can see what's there before unlocking...
<faisal> acheronuk: Hey thanks for the answer, sorry just saw it. it seems I dont have that option, I went to : System settings, multimedia, and then I have either 'Audio Volume' or 'Audio and Video' settings.
<anton_p> hi. is there a ppa with plasma 5.10 for 16.04?
<acheronuk> anton_p: no, that requires a more recent Qt version, that is not practical for us to backport. would require rebuilding many many many non kubuntu packages
<Mrokii> Hello. Does Kubuntu have some standard application to test a webcam or to take a photo with it?
<faisal> acheronuk: nevermind, I found it. Right click on the volume icon in the taskbar, and I could find the "General" tab with that option. (strange that it doesnt appear when going to the real settings panel.). Anyways, it works so thanks a lot !!
<TimApple> @anton_p: you could try the neon ppa
<TimApple> May break things though
<kiroma> Hey, after a fail at attempting to install OSS I wanted to revert back to ALSA, but the volume icon is gone and I need to modprobe snd-hda-intel after every boot
<Palando> hello. in my systray only the plasma icons are shown. Does anybody know how a can get the icons form other applications (e.g. nextcloud)?
#kubuntu 2018-09-10
<zztopless> Afternoon all... Just made the switch to KB 18.04 after being on the equivalent mintKDE version.  From what I can tell, ont he surface at least, they seem as near-identical as I remember last time I moved the other way.  Is there any meaningful differences from a user's perspective?
<madLyfe> i feel like my monitors go to sleep and stay a sleep about 50% of the time. other times they dont go to sleep or come back on. pretty annoying.
<lordievader> Good morning
<zztopless> Good afternoon
<madLyfe> yo
<zztopless> Are your monitors well rested madLayfe?  Lack of sleep causes me to behave in much the same way... :/
<madLyfe> lol
<zztopless> madLyfe: Are you running a vm or natively?
<madLyfe> natively if i understand what you are talking about.
<zztopless> Yeah, ie not a virtual machine
<madLyfe> ya
<zztopless> I'm a bit odd in that I've stuck with windows as my hosting on my main workstation/home PC (I work from home so it's both).  Most of the reason's for originally doing so no longer apply, but creatures of habits etc...
<madLyfe> lock screen functions properly as well
<zztopless> what about disconnecting the monitor cable from the GPU and or monitor end and reconnecting?
<zztopless> What GPU are you using?  Are the monitors the same model?
<madLyfe> they turn it actually happens on win 10 as well. chrome, and certain pages i use frequently, keep them awake. if i close those chrome sits/windows, everything works normally. i didnt think i would have the same issue on nix.
<madLyfe> RX470. all the monitors are the same make/model.
<zztopless> have you tried a different OS?
<zztopless> Could it be the monitors themselves having the eco setting that detects when the screen's been static for x time and sleeps
<madLyfe> what do you mean? im on kubuntu.
<madLyfe> no, they never go to sleep on me. the opposite. they randomly wont go to sleep.
<zztopless> I understand, but most *nix distros have live installers, so you could test if it's a kubuntu specific issue or your monitors/gpu
<zztopless> Ah, sorry, mis-read that, still worth eliminating it being hardware
<zztopless> I would just install windows 7 on either a fast flash drive or an external hdd as a test.  If it's a driver or OS issue, Windows would be the easiest way to confirm either way.
<madLyfe> it happens on win10 too..
<lordievader> Could there be slight movement of the mouse which is causing the wakeups?
<madLyfe> actually i two wireless mice, one normal and one vertical. happens with both. and also, its because of chrome.
<zztopless> madLyfe - ah ok - has to be GPU or the monitors then.
<madLyfe> i know what causes it.
<zztopless> what do you mean by one vertical?
<madLyfe> its a vertical mouse. more ergonomic. no more wrist pain.
<zztopless> Ah, gotcha
<zztopless> Now you mention it, I often have problems getting my desktop to stay asleep.  It's been better lately, but aside from unplugging the wireless kb/mouse (not my main kb/mouse, but what I use when sitting on the couch).
<madLyfe> this mouse also falls asleep after 10m of being inactive to save power. you have to click a button to wake it back up.
<zztopless> Usually disabling wakeup via mouse fixed it at least for a while, I sometimes had to disable kb wake as well.  Hasn't happened in six months or so.
<zztopless> That sucks.  Was about to say most decent mice let you customise that sort of thing with their software, then I remembered said software almost always has not linux version
<madLyfe> I can fully close all of chrome and the monitors go to sleep. I can also just minimize all chrome windows/tabs and the monitors function fine.
<zztopless> Actually, not being able to use the software for my keyboard is one of the reasons I've stuck with Windows (all my Macros and other customisations work fine in both Windows and Kubuntu as a VM, but forget it running anything other than Windows or macOS as your host.
<zztopless> Do chrome notifications wake it up if enabled?
<zztopless> Tried turning hardware acceleration off in Chrome?
<madLyfe> no on the hardware acceleration. no chrome notifications don't seem to wake the monitors up.
<madLyfe> I'm crashing. ty for the help
<zztopless> no worries, didn't really help much :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> how can I get the nvidia beta driver on kubuntu? they are not shown on driver managwe
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> *manager
<zztopless> what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> 18.04 lts
<zztopless> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<zztopless> $ sudo apt update
<zztopless> actually just copy this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h7-automatic-install-using-ppa-repository-to-install-nvidia-beta-drivers
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> aaight thanks 😁😁
<zztopless> looks like what worked for me last week when I wanted to benchmark kubuntu against windows
<zztopless> The comparison wasn't good though
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> how much of a dip did you get?
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> what games?
<zztopless> I just ran some benchmarks and played tf2 (only game I really play these days)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @denimr, I don't think there is a current beta release, but that PPA often has them when there are.
<zztopless> had to turn the settings down noticeably more in KB vs windows to maintain 1080P@144hz on a 10yo quite CPU-dependant game/
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> @acheronuk, alright
<zztopless> Don't remember benchmark numbers, but geekbench was especially unflattering, but from what I've read it depends heavily on whether the game was built the be better optimised for directx or opengl (obviously games that don't support opengl don't run on linux at all)
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> how does it run on windows?
<zztopless> SteamOS supposedly gets much better results
<zztopless> neck and neck with windows for games that are optimised to run with with opengl
<zztopless> how does what run on windows?
<zztopless> The benchmark software?  Geekbench is cross-platform as are several others
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> no tf2
<zztopless> runs great.  I'm using an old GTX 750 as my  580 what too loud, hot and power draining.  but it's a 10 year old game, hence why I was surprised I had to reduce a few visual quality settings to get 144fps@1080p.
<zztopless> Don't get me wrong, it was just turning AA and or AF (I can't keep up with all the variations of AA these days) down a notch and maybe a few other settings from very high to high.  There is no way I would have noticed the difference playing, but if you're a gamer I imagine many games would be marginal
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah I wanted to try the proton thing out
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> does anyone know how to get sddm to show on my primary display? Right now it's only on my tv
<zztopless> proton sounds interesting and is a lot more nuanced than just linux vs windows driver related performance
<zztopless> yeah
<zztopless> Although usually if it's plugged in to two displays that are on it will show on both, defaulting to one primary one extended
<zztopless> same for sddm
<zztopless> for me, just setting the PC to the primary display, from memory, solved it, but it's been a while and was pre-Bionic.
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> welp it is my primary display... I just rechecked
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> it's the laptop display extended to the TV and for some reason sddm only shows on the secondary display
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> grub and anything else works
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> Google only leads me to arch or old threads
<zztopless> Doesn't it really matter?
<zztopless> I remember having issues with a laptop I used to run mintkde on years ago and always had issues, especially if one was vga and one was a digital connection (from memory the laptop only had vga out).  I remember having to uninstall the nvidia drivers when I wanted to use it on the TV and use the nouveau drivers.  Solved most issues and was fine as I wasn't gaming on the TV
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> okay well I found an arch thread and there they were talking about u sind xrandr to make a config file and do something with some x config and when I even tried running xrandr it wasn't installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> and I didn't get any of that so I didn't try it out
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> I just hoped there was some simple to edit config file for sddm where I can just set the primary display
<zztopless> yeah, i get put off messing with xorg/xrandr etc as well, usually ends up with me booting to a tty and reinstalling
<zztopless> I'm sure there is, someone here probably knows how, but it's nearly 4am in the US, which I imagine is a large portion of people in here
<zztopless> And it's 9am in the UK/8am in EU, so most are either sleeping or going to work (nearly time for dinner here :P)
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah you're right
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> I tend to forget the time differences, im in UK timeline
<zztopless> I would also try #kde, as well as #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org (very big community and a lot still use the kde version)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> @zztopless, 9am UK / 10am Europe they are ahead not behind
<zztopless> mintkde is almost identicle to kubuntu
<zztopless> That's what I said
<zztopless> I'm in Australia, I was referring to my dinner, not theirs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> you said 9am uk 8am eu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> but small details  :)
<zztopless> And we're ahead of everyone :D It's nearly 6pm, Monday here
<zztopless> ah, yes you're correct
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> yeah my sister lives in Adelaide
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> 5:25 pm there now
<zztopless> I thought you meant I had the Americas and EU around the wrong way.  Yeah, I don know the UK is an hour behind
<zztopless> My folks just got back from week in Adelaide.  I've never actually been
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> me neither - my wife and I hope to go in 2020 and stay for 3 weeks
<zztopless> My sister lives in London :P (our father was born in Luton, so we both have British citizenship/passports)
<zztopless> Nice, are you going to see other areas of the country as well?
<zztopless> Melbourne is only 6 or so hours?  I'm in Canberra (for 10 years now, before that Brisbane)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> We hope to visit Sydney - my wife wants to see the Bridge
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> all those NY fireworks I guess - lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> which irc server is this telegram channel connected to?
<zztopless> deninmr: same question in reverse
<IrcsomeBot1> <ZebedeeBoss> this is Kubuntu Support in Telegram - no idea how to give the address though - I just searched for it when I had Telegram open
<zztopless> Sydney is beautiful and a lot to see.  that said, the sprawling western suburbs where most of the population lives is a dull traffic jam :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> zztopless https://t.me/kubuntu_support :P
<zztopless> I literally had to Google what telegram was
<zztopless> Cheers.  So many apps/platforms these days.  Back in my day we got our vcd rips, 240p porn and l33t 0-day warez of irc file servers.  #Dalnet and #Undernet
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> chat software with proprietary encryption from russia
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @denimr, #kubuntu on freenode
<zztopless> I'd imagine Encrypted communication highly valued in Russia?
<zztopless> Like it isn't everywhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah but many people distrust telegram for both reasons
<zztopless> Suspecting the government has a backdoor?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, You can walk onto the top of Harbour Bridge in Sydney! No Cameras allowed though.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Else you can walk on pedestrian level for free and get wonderful views of the opera!
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah though there were news about the russian goverment fining the makers of telegram because they wont build a backdoor so who knows
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> i just see you didnt know about telegram since the bot is just called IrcsomeBot1 lol
<zztopless> The no camera rule is understandable considering a metal object dropped from that height could damage a vehicle below or injury a pedestrian or even someone on a boat...  And of course I believe you can purchase photos taken by Bridge-climb :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> here its literally called IRC
<zztopless> Centre-Point tower is also definitely worth the not-that-expensive ticket up
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @denimr, It is KDE's bot, so their choice of name.
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> ofc i just wondered
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Also with respect, this channel/group is just for support questions, so please limit off topic chat.
<zztopless> and if you really like heights: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OansLJSugqs
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah ofc sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> does someone know how i can automount the ntfs partition on login?
<zztopless> yes you can
<zztopless> local or samba-share?
<guacamolee> local
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> woops local
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I have a 2nd hard drive (not ntfs) set to automount on login in "Device Overrides" in the Removable Devices section of systemsettings. That seems to work even though not 'removable' in that sense.
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> why did i not see that. Well thanks c:
<zztopless> Just tested latest opera on kubuntu 18.04 (mintkde 19 equivilent) and https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/about/ works, you get a query from the browser (near the top of the page) asking if you want to enable flash on this site) and then it works
<zztopless> same as chrome
<zztopless> on that same page with firefox you get info on how to download flash
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> now I tried outputing sound over hdmi but it isnt showing up, did sudo lshw and it isnt there either :c
<BluesKaj> denimr, does aplay -l show it?
<BluesKaj> or look in the upper left in alsamixer
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> nope
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> only onboard sound
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> got the lastest drivers (396) but they weren't there on 390 either
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> also nothing in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> onboard audio chip ?
<BluesKaj> denimr ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah that's the only one accessible
<BluesKaj> try lspci and look for some like this: Audio device: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio
<BluesKaj> something
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation CM238 HD Audio Controller (rev 31)
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> but thats the onboard one afaik
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company CM238 HD Audio Controller
<BluesKaj> basically it's the same one..try running sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel...if the  driver loads properly you won't see a response, but i suggest you reboot afterwards...it's a known bug with some intel/HP onboards. Also make sure automute is disabled in alsamixer
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> nope didn't help :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> as far as I've seen there should be an extra entry in lspci, but there just isn't
<BluesKaj> denimr, did sudo modprobe give response?
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> nope but I got it now
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1024022/linux/gtx-1060-no-audio-over-hdmi-only-hda-intel-detected-azalia/?offset=4 this helped
<BluesKaj> ok, open system settings>Multimedia>audio and video>device preferences tab and check if your HDMI output is listed there , then check the hardware tab and make sure the HDMI output is chosen there as well as the sound device.
<BluesKaj> the sound device should also list HDMI
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> just tested, it works. Now I just have to implement this at boot so it always works
<BluesKaj> denimr, recommend you install pavucontrol, it also gives your pulseaudio sound server more control over the sound output device
<BluesKaj> it'll be listed in your kmenu>applications>multimedia
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> pavucontrol is already installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> the problem is that on certain laptop, nvidia hdmi audio is disabled at boot
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> but now after some systemd entries it works
<BluesKaj> if you are using HDMI connected to an audio sytem or TV connect it befoe booting
<BluesKaj> I've never had use systemd entries to get the audio to work over HDMI
<BluesKaj> on my lenovo laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> welp it's only necessary on certain ones it seems
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> my HP omen does
<BluesKaj> HDMI isn't the default audio out, but if connected at boot it should work
<BluesKaj> that was my experience antyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> let's see I'm just so glad it works _somehow_
<BluesKaj> denimr, hope it's a solid fix
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> I do too, so far it works well
<IrcsomeBot1> rquinlivan was added by: rquinlivan
<IrcsomeBot1> <rquinlivan> Hey everyone, quick question.. I foolishly used the "Special Applications Settings" menu to hide the menu bar for an application. I want to disable this, but unfortunately the settings are hiding the menu bar.. hence I'm stuck. Is there a way to reset the "Special Application Settings"  or manage them?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> does Ctrl+M help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> You could also delete the rule from System Settings > Window Management > Window Rules
<IrcsomeBot1> <rq0_0> Ah, the system settings change worked! Thanks @nggraham !
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> woohoo!
#kubuntu 2018-09-11
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> Plasma has screen edges "Hot corners". Is it possible to configure one of these to open notifications? i.e swiping to the right, rather than having to click status and notifications in the panel. Thanks.
<madLyfe> is it true that if you do kubuntu-ppa backports you get plasma 5.13 but it says 5.12?
<lordievader> Looks like the newest (for 18.04) is still 5.12.6
<madLyfe> was looking at this: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/kde-plasma-5-13-features-upgrade
<madLyfe> i also read somewhere that its 5.13 but says 5.12
<lordievader> I suppose you need to wait until the packagers have had the time to package the software and upload it to the repo.
<lordievader> Or.... you could help them 😉
<coderphive> If you're on LTS can you run KDE Neon repos?
#kubuntu 2018-09-12
<floown> Hello
<floown> How to restart Zsh, please?
<hateball> ... restart? Log out of your shell and back in?
<lordievader> Good morning
<gt8ost4l> does anyone know how to show duration (length) of media files in a column or preview widget ?
<zztopless> hey k people... having an annoying issue where app windows will start to drop under the main taskbar (panel).  I find the only thing that resolves it using my, normally reserved for more serious issues, 'killall plasmashell' kstart plasmashell'
<zztopless> Anyone have any less 'hit it down with a hammer' ideas as stop it from happening?
<zztopless> Does anyone know a way to completely disable Baloo in 18.04, but stil have dolphin search work as it did pre kde5?  I would like to stop having to switch between Dolphin4 and 5 for the one or two things one does that the other doesn't
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<HiPhish> Hello everyone, I hope this is the right place for my question. I am running Kubuntu 18.04
<HiPhish> When I want to play MIDI sound and normal sound at the same time only one of the two work.
<HiPhish> It's like MIDI wants full control over the sound card, it does not even shop among the "Applications" in the Audio Volume widget
<hateball> HiPhish: what application are you using to play?
<HiPhish> I know that Timidity is handling coversion of MIDI to sound signals, but I haven't changed any configurations from the default.
<HiPhish> hateball: aplaymidi for testing. My real use-case is that I want to play the new System Shock source port in Wine.
<hateball> HiPhish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timidity/+bug/210472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210472 in timidity (Ubuntu) "Timidity daemon doesn't play nice with pulse audio" [Medium,Confirmed]
<HiPhish> When I play System Shock I can only hear the music, but no sound effects. I thought initially that it's a Wine issue, but as I said, aplaymidi displays the same behaviour.
<hateball> HiPhish: why would you need timidity for a wine port? weird
<HiPhish> hateball: I don't know much about MIDI or Linux sound. All I know is that MIDI is not an actual audio file, but instructions for "instruments".
<hateball> yea
<HiPhish> These instructions can be played back by a synthesizer, or a program that turns them into sound for a sound card.
<hateball> seems weird the new version would use midi and not something like mp3 or vorbis is all
<hateball> HiPhish: also, have you tried it through Proton in Steam?
<HiPhish> And from what I understand, Timidity fulfills the latter role.
<hateball> rather than wine+win-steam
<HiPhish> I don't have Steam, I use the GOG version.
<hateball> ah
<HiPhish> If I manually start a Timidity process with `timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os &` and instruct aplaymidi to play on that one's port, then I can get both MIDI and normal audio to play.
<HiPhish> https://askubuntu.com/a/823101
<HiPhish> This is why I believe that the problem is in the way Timidity is set up.
<Mylon> Why does the touchpad utility not allow me to change tap actions?
<Mylon> There's a drop down for two-finger tap, but it's greyed out?
<Mylon> Alright, I'm back.  Did I miss a reply?
<Mylon> Hmm, can't use Discover to install something.  Can't obtain lock?
<BluesKaj> maybe unattended upgrades running in the background, that will tie up your package manager
<BluesKaj> it normally runs right after login
<HiPhish> Mylon: I had a similar problem a few days ago. Discover displayed to me a command to type into the terminal which fixed it.
<HiPhish> IIRC it showed as a sort of bezel for a short time, so it's easy to miss if you aren't paying attention. Try terminating Discover and then running update again, maybe it will show up.
<daum> any ideas why groups MY_USER shows a number of groups, but just typing "groups" as my user only brings back the primary group of my user.  I've rebooted, and still the same.  If I sudo into my own user it properly shows the groups
<daum> seems like this person had a similar issue: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/91jc80/help_when_opening_konsole_my_user_will_not_have/
<ylel9> ##shqip
<Mylon> How do I change two-finger tap behavior on the touchpad?  In the touchpad gui, tap behaviors are grayed out.
<7GHAAKTUO> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 18.04 (came from mint 18) and for some reason, CTRL-INS in konsole is not working.. Since I continually use this, this is very anoying and I have no idea what other key it would be.. Where can I fix this issue, and have CTRL-INS copy to clipboard again?
<phoenixz> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 18.04 (came from mint 18) and for some reason, CTRL-INS in konsole is not working.. Since I continually use this, this is very anoying and I have no idea what other key it would be.. Where can I fix this issue, and have CTRL-INS copy to clipboard again?
<phoenixz> (sorry, quassel had me as... some weird username)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Will the Ryzen 7 2700X work out of the box with an up to date Kubuntu 18.04?
<moffa> phoenixz: Under Profile > Edit Profile > Keyboard > Edit and you can customize your key commands
<phoenixz> moffa: yeah, I've been looking at that, but that appears to send special shell codes to the terminal, I dont see anything about copy/paste there
<Mylon> I'm trying to install bluetooth drivers following this guide ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bluetooth/+bug/1189721/comments/286 ) and it gives me this error: cc1: error: code model kernel does not support PIC mod
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1189721 in bluetooth "Ralink RT3290 doesn't have a bluetooth driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Mylon> After installing make, gcc, and libelf-dev... Still won't compile.
<Mylon> Is there a way to get my bluetooth working?  The error message suggests I have the wrong kernel, which sounds weird.
#kubuntu 2018-09-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<alesan> hello
<alesan> how can I disable the "graphical" bootup sequence and go back to the regular "dmesg" like boot?
<alesan> and then start X when it is ready
<hateball> oh they left
<ylel9> hello
<hateball> hello to you
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<daum> anyone have any idea i have an app (intellij) which when i open it, it opens behind any windows already maximized on screen.  Do you know where i'd look to see what is causing it to always appear behind all already open windows? This is when i click it from the task bar to bring it back from minimized
<daum> nevermind switched from using their bundled jre and it appears to fix it
<daum> on to my other issue from yesterday - since upgrading from 16 to 18 my konsole seems to only keep my users main group (ie running "groups" shows only my users primary group) however if I sudo -u myuser -s and run groups it properly registers all of them, any thoughts what may cause that?
<hateball> daum: that sounds odd, I do not have that behavior and I went 16.04 -> 18.04 as well
<hateball> ie I see all my groups
<daum> hmm i wonder what is causing it for me
<daum> what version of systemd do you have
<daum> my problem seems exactly the same as https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/91jc80/help_when_opening_konsole_my_user_will_not_have/
<daum> i did hit the bug in the upgrade where i had to move /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service as it couldn't properly do it
<daum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1773859
<daum> hateball, what does your file have in it for that?
<hateball> lemme see
<hateball> daum: https://nopaste.xyz/?f64a006a90e0facb#561JA9nPokuswYkHnO3JNgMpPU9nfyZT2UvWT3EDlc0=
<daum> hmm ya mines the same
<daum> what version of systemd do you ahve
<hateball> 237
<hateball> I am running purely stock packages
<daum> hm i wonder what is causing this haha
<daum> my laptop i went up from 17 -> 18 and didn't have the issue just on my desktop which was 16->18
<IrcsomeBot1> Albert1t0 was added by: Albert1t0
<Mylon> Is the WWW working for anyone else?  I can't figure out why I can connect here but not anywher eelse.
<IrcsomeBot1> Deepak_Pracheta was added by: Deepak_Pracheta
<IrcsomeBot1> <Velizar Peshev> @Mylon, check your DNS settings
<Mylon> Alls working now.  I think it was problems with my local ISP.
<phoenixz> Hi all, just migrated from Mint to Kubuntu 18.04. In yakuake I'm having a few issues, and I'm hoping somebody here could help out? CTRL-INS no longer works and this drives me insane, and I cannot find anywhere where I can fix this. CTRL-INS is the system default to copy to clipboard, it works everywhere except in konsole and yakuake.  I've already tried configure shortcuts,  edit profile > keyboard.. Anybody who may be able to help with this? I
<phoenixz> use copy / paste like once every minute and its very anoying that I have to do CTRL-SHIFT-C now, half the time I mistype and cancel scripts.. :(
<phoenixz> Also, is there a way to CTRL-F search the console text in yakuake? I can apparently configure a shortcut to go to preferences (very useful) but not search...
<phoenixz> For the rest, I left kubuntu around 14 because of instability issues.. Now that I am back, gotta say, I'm lovin it (minus the yakuake issues) :)
<phoenixz> mmm.. I can configure the CTRL-INS as a copy to clipboard shortcut in Konsole, but that doesn't apply in Yakuake, and copy to clipboard is not an option in the yakuake configuration section..
#kubuntu 2018-09-14
<Azure_Chaos> is ackports going to get kde 5.13?
<krytarik> Azure_Chaos: Since it requires a newer Qt 5 version than is available in any Ubuntu release older than Cosmic, for those likely never.
<Azure_Chaos> ok thats for the info
<lordievader> Good morning
<someone_> anyone ?
<someone_> Hi, I have a problem system load tap in ksysguard does not show CPU history and network history this problem was not there two weeks ago, I run it by sudo but the problem still there
<markus_d> Is it possible to print duplex in kubuntu? I have a HP Network Printer. But it seems this option does no longer exist
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Hey guys and gals!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Today I will upgrade my Kubuntu 18.04 I5 2xxx build to Ryzen 7 2700X. All but my SSDs and my GTX 1070 will be changed. Should I switch off all proprietary drivers before I switch hardware?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bodiro> Muon has an authorization-problem on my fresh install on HP notebook. Means, muon does not ask for password, so of course it has no authorization. Known problem? Known solution?
<BluesKaj> bodiro, it doesn't ask for a pw after applying changes?
<BluesKaj> muon doesn't need a pw when launched , only when installing or removing packages
<bodiro> BluesKaj: Right. I want to install packages, i choose them, and the I receive an error-message because of lacking authorization instead of asking for my password.
<BluesKaj> try running it as root in the terminal, sudo su muon
<bodiro> BluesKaj: Did that. Same result.
<BluesKaj> bodiro, which kubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> and have you updated and upgraded since the install?
<bodiro> Well, 18.04 installes, online updated - but I just removed and reinstalles muon and now it seems to be ok again.
<bodiro> Thank you!
<BluesKaj> ok
<bodiro> Is it recommendable to use backports for newer version of say plama under Kubuntu?
<alterjsive> I restored my hdd with dd, following this tutorial, I still can't mount my hdd http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image can someone help me?
<diogenes_> alterjsive, internal hdd?
<alterjsive> diogenes_: yes
<alterjsive> diogenes_: I fergot to do  fdisk -l /dev/hda > /mnt/sda1/hda_fdisk.info
<alterjsive> now I don't know the  cylinder size
<alterjsive> I restored on a bios software raid drive
<phoenixz> Hi there, how can I enable CTRL-INS in yakuake in Kubuntu 18.04? Konsole allows me to configure the shortcut for copy to clipboard, yakuake doesn't. The only alternative I have is CTRL-SHIFT-C which doesn't work for me since I've done CTRL-INS for the past 20 years and now suddenly I'm without..  I copy/past in yakuake at least once every 5 minutes, so this is a rather big dealbreaker for me :( Is there perhaps some config file or so that allows
<phoenixz> me to configure this correctly?
<alterjsive> goo.gl/t2j1X1 can someone help me with a disk restore? I'm willing to pay 50 euro using paypal
<phoenixz> alterjsive: what is the problem?
<dis7ant> I'm having some trouble with opensuse that I'm thinking Kubuntu could solve for me, I just need to figure out how to get LUKS to work on install.  I have a drive that's already encrypted and need it mounted on boot.  The installer failed for me and honestly scared me a bit, because it started to write changes before failing.
<dis7ant> there are no options in the partitioning setup during install, so what I did was unlock the partition while on the live desktop before trying to install.  This seemed like it was going to work until it didn't
<neoncontrails> Has anyone else encounted bizarre issues after changing the default shell from bash? Issues like not being able to launch applications from the dock, screen tearing, occasionally borking the user's desktop profile completely until the shell is changed back, etc.
<neoncontrails> This happens very consistently and it wasn't until it happened a second time on a second user account that I made the connection
#kubuntu 2018-09-15
<_amine__> hi all, I'm on kubuntu 18.04, in dolphin when I click on a tag (in the information panel) I got: "the file or folder tags:--- does not exist"
<_amine__> I'm using kubuntu 18.04, the "tags:/" folder not showing any tag although I have tagged files, what is wrong?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me some of my pdf files dont show the cover of the book but a default adobe arobat over can anybody help me fix this?
<gt8ost4l> cover*
<alterjsive> did anyone  here succesfully install kubuntu  mdadm software raid on ubuntu?
<alterjsive> I mean install kubuntu on software raid ?
<alterjsive> I keep having trouble installing the bootloader
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fayaz> Hi! I'm trying to boot into a live Kubuntu USB. But I'm facing problems (Probably because of an MSI Nvidia laptop.) I've summarized my issue here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1075448/unable-to-live-boot-kubuntu-18-04-1-usb-on-msi-gl62-6qf-laptop Does anyone have any insights?
<BluesKaj> fayaz, are you using UEFI or BIOS/legacy mode ? Also which copy method did you use to create the image on the USB stick?
<fayaz> I'm in legacy mode.
<fayaz> I made the disk using usb-creator-kde
<BluesKaj> ok, I have to ask this elementary question, did you unmount the USB  device before copying the image over
<fayaz> I don't really remember.
<fayaz> I can try again? The USB is booting though. Just gets stuck at a particular screen.
<fayaz> Also did the check disk from the boot options.
<fayaz> There were no issues reported
<BluesKaj> fayaz, well so far your USB should boot sinceyou used the creator. also do you have USB boot enabled in the uefi/bios
<fayaz> Yes. I do. Like I mentioned in the post, the setup stops after this screen. https://i.stack.imgur.com/z9fjF.jpg
<fayaz> "nomodeset" gets me toward the next screen ( https://i.stack.imgur.com/DUReb.jpg or https://i.stack.imgur.com/98GKa.jpg ) which stops after that
<BluesKaj> fayaz, i prefer speaking to the user directly rather than dealing with urls
<fayaz> Oh, they're snapshots of what happened.
<BluesKaj> unless absolutely necessary
<BluesKaj> this issue is a new one to me , normally the usb just won't boot to a screen, if the image is corrupt
<fayaz> I have no reason to believe the image to be corrupted really.
<BluesKaj> ok does "install kubuntu" go any further? Also if you want to move your installation to another partition why not use dd?
<BluesKaj> and use gparted live to modify the partions
<BluesKaj> partitions
<fayaz> Install kubuntu does proceed.
<fayaz> I'd prefer not to fudge the command params.
<BluesKaj> hmm, secure boot turned off ?
<fayaz> Yes.
<fayaz> Off
<BluesKaj>  fudge the command params? what do you mean?
<fayaz> fudge the command params on a manual dd. And lose data.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<fayaz> Alright
<BluesKaj> does the creator app do a sum check on the image after creating?
<fayaz> I don't think so
<fayaz> Let me try a fresh burn now.
<BluesKaj> fayaz, i wonder if using dd to copy the image over to USB might work
<BluesKaj> that disk creator didn't work for me about 50% of my tries
<BluesKaj> so i now use dd exclusively
<fayaz> What's the dd command?
<fayaz> My download image is perfect. ISO checksum verified.
 * BluesKaj nods
<fayaz> Should I do sha256sum /dev/sdb ? Is that the right way?
<BluesKaj> dunno I seldom use it :-)
<BluesKaj> here's a dd tut  https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<fayaz> Will be back later. Need to try some of the suggestions with a few reboots
<fayaz> The USB checksum checks out. :/
<Mylon> How do I make my computer sleep on inactivity?  I tried setting up a 240 minute trigger in "Energy Saving", but my computer isn't asleep when I wake up as I expect.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, check out hibernate or autosuspend in the package manager and see which one suits your needs
<Mylon> I think I should be submitting issues into a tracker so the quirks I find can be looked at.
<Mylon> Like this is also bugging me: https://i.imgur.com/V7T4Qeb.png
<Mylon> Finger tap actions are grayed out and cannot be changed.
<Mylon> Alright, I installed autosuspend and edited the config file.  Does it start automatically?
<Mylon> It appears so.
<Mylon> Thanks, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, I'm sure it's a daemon
<BluesKaj> it is
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Boys can I flash Plasma mobile to unsupported device?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Like Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus, Galaxy S7 or similar
<genii> If there's an answer to that question, it's probably to be found somewhere in the documentation at https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Mobile/Porting
<genii> They may also be able to better direct you in the #plasma channel ( which is also for plasma mobile )
#kubuntu 2018-09-16
<R13ose> How come I am not able to play some html5 or flash videos in opera?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi Guys! I seem to be too dumb to install flatpaks on kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> following this guide does not work:
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> https://handbrake.fr/docs/en/1.1.0/get-handbrake/download-and-install.html#
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> this is the output
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> What do I do wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> pan@pandesktop:~$ flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub https://dl.flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrepo … pan@pandesktop:~$ flatpak --user install flathub fr.handbrake.ghb … Fehler: Unable to load summary from remote flathub: Remote "flathub" not found … pan@pandesktop:~$
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, 2 secs. let me look
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, guide has an error
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all the commands should be … ```flatpak --user```
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> to do things as a user, and not in 'system' mode
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the 'flatpak remote-add' command in the intructions misses out the —user
<ylel9> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dariken> interesting, I just couldn't get dualboot with W10 to work. it worked like a charm with CentOS. installing on another SSD, put UEFI partition there, directed to boot load from that partition, boots to grub shell, bios declares installer put efi to my (Windows) NVMe I explicitly told it not to do
<dariken> any help good help
#kubuntu 2019-09-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi,has anyone been sucessful in connecting mobile broadband on Kubuntu? tried multiple times with different settings (it used to work on my old laptop with the same version of Kubuntu,just don't remember how got it set up) sam mobile,just probably something wrong,maybe i need to install something? Thanks!
<Imaginatrix> Anyone have issues with sound streams not closing? Like if I play a youtube video, sometimes it will get stuck and still play after the app is closed.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey blueakaj
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Opentoons seems cool
<keithzg> @Swift110: Never heard of that before, but it does indeed seem cool (always nice to see FOSS applications for creating multimedia)
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Anybody know how to recover previous versions of Libre Office?  File>versions shows nothing! accidentally pasted over a whole load of work that I need so 90% of my document is missing now :(
<swift110-phone__> Hey all
#kubuntu 2019-09-10
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Anybody know how to acess Klipper (clipboard) full history? tried  a command in Konsole but it didn't recognise it
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> httpskevin was added by: httpskevin
<xieyi> I want to use xpra on kubuntu 18.04. how am i suppose to start it?
<kakao> hi
<kakao> jemand Zuhause?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<grek> hi i try install https://github.com/nmikhailov/Validity90/tree/master/libfprint but ./configure give my  bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<grek> what can by a reason i install gcc and other sugeested
<diogenes_> grek, ./autogen.sh && ./configure
<grek> diogenes_ thanks now work
<IrcsomeBot> Jason13v8 was added by: Jason13v8
<IrcsomeBot> <Jason13v8> Hi anyone advise, each time I install Linux of any kind on 2 of my laptop's I end up being stuff with resolution 480x640 and unable to change it in settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Jason13v8> @Jason13v8, Even after updating software etc
<diogenes_> Jason13v8, pastebin: inxi -F
<IrcsomeBot> <Jason13v8> Sorry. Inxi -F in terminal? Can't seem to find a terminal
<diogenes_> Jason13v8, yes in terminal and it's called konsole.
<grml-user> Good evening! I've got an annoying problem after upgrading 18.10 to 19.04, the 18.10 being restored from a previous backup of my /.
<grml-user> restoring the backup worked well, but after a dist-upgrade, the login screen freezes few seconds after being shown
<grml-user> I checked the filesystems, and they appear to be fine. Recovery boot option works, but I can't find what went wrong. I was unable to find anything odd in the logs in /var/log either.
<grml-user> Does anybody have a clue how to get out of this mess?
<grml-user> It really locks up hard, up to the point that SysReq REISUB doesn't even respond anymore.
<jpjacobs> PS: in case anyone wants to respond to grml-user, do ping me: i just logged through a temporary account. Any help would be highly appreciated.
<jpjacobs> but now its bed time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jason13v8> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BFSk6opW/file_17999.jpg
<claudio> qualcuno sa dirmi se skanlite ha il supporto ai pdf?
<gossie> Greetings. I need help getting a displaylink USB/VGA adapter working on my linux mint 19 install... not sure which room to be in. Could someone kindly direct me?
<gossie> #linuxmint-help
#kubuntu 2019-09-11
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. Is there a way to get Kubuntu to mount drives upon bootup? i.e. A desktop has 3 harddrives and boots Kubuntu from USB, but doesn't mount any of the desktop's physical drives.
<LINKSWORD2> How would somebody get the desktop to mount the drives once it is in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody?
<LINKSWORD2> Hello?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> linsword2 you need to add the drives to your /etc/fstab file.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The explanation found here is reasonable: https://askubuntu.com/questions/154180/how-to-mount-a-new-drive-on-startup
<LINKSWORD2> I feel blond, just reading that. And I'm usually pretty techy.
<lordievader> Good morning
<macroprep> how do i aquire the linux kernel sources, as i tried sudo apt install linux-source-5.0.0 but i cant seem to find the source for the kernel itself in /usr/src/
<lordievader> macroprep: `apt-get source <package-name>`?
<macroprep> brothercomplex@Anime-X555BA:~$ apt-get source linux-kernel Reading package lists... Done E: Unable to find a source package for linux-kernel brothercomplex@Anime-X555BA:~$ apt-get source linux-kernel-5.0.0 Reading package lists... Done E: Unable to find a source package for linux-kernel-5.0.0
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<proctrap> so I'm hit by the kmail gmail bug and can't set the PLAIN mode as all advanced settings are greyed out the moment I have imap.gmail.com server, any ideas ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey linksword
<paul__> afternoon everyone hows things
<paul__> is there anybody actually in here? havent seen a single thing yet
<eht17> I just got here
<eht17> just looking
<eht17> Does someone know what is the simplest way to move my cursor with the keyboard?
<viewer|45> Hi guys! I have a question about kubuntu, can somebody help me ?
<BluesKaj> viewer|45, go ahead, ask your question
<viewer|45> In the app laucher, in the app section, apps are separated by topics, like games, education, etc... Is it possible to disable that and make them all be together, like in the all apps section on ubuntu environment ?
<BluesKaj> you could add the apps to your favs, but that would create a huge app launcher
<viewer|45> other than that, no other way to do it ?
<BluesKaj> there might be one, but i don't know how or what it could be
<viewer|45> Okay, thank you very much !
<BluesKaj> the app groups are there to make them manageable
<oldman129> !list
<ubottu> oldman129: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<swift110-phone__> Sup
<swift110> hey all
#kubuntu 2019-09-12
<[Relic]> Is there a way to track down what goes into swap?  I have never had anything go into swap before and there is no reason for it to be used but a small amount keeps showing up
<nano> Good day.
<nano> I try to install kubuntu on an nvme hard drive with Intel Optane, everything is correct until I restart and my PC go directly to windows without GRUB appearing, how can I correct it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you manual partition?  If so, did you ensure to create a ~300MB EFI partition?
<nano> Hey Darin Miller tahnk you for you answer, in the efi partition I have 260 mb and it is all busy, how can I create it without breaking windows?
<nano> Sorry you are Ircsomebot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes you can dual boot along side windows
<nano> in the C partition?
<nano> in the Windows C partition?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ensrue to tell the kubuntu install to use the UEFI partition.  (The installer usually warns you if you forget but the message is a little cryptic)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No, UEFI will be a fat32 partition by itself.
<nano> when I see the partition table of the manual installer of kubuntu until below appears to install the boot and only puts the disk nvme. I have not seen the option install on uefi partition
<nano> I leave the chat, I will check the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Let me know if you need more info...
<nano> Hi again... In the NVME disk fof all there is a free space of 1 mb without marking anything.
<nano> Then there is the first NVME0N1P1 partition that is the EFI partition (I don't know if I should indicate in the boot installer that it should be installed there)
<nano> Then there is the second NVME0N1P2 partition with 16 mb that I think is Optane
<nano> Then there is the third partition NVME0N1P3 which is the windows installation
<nano> Should I indicate that the boot loader is installed in NVME0NP1 where is the EFI partition? If I do this, it won't ruin the entire windows installation?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Correct. Use NVME0N1P1 as the UEFI partition
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> checkout this link: https://linuxhint.com/install_kubuntu_1804/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You will need to share your Kubuntu install with the windows partition (break into 2 partitions).
<nano> ok si uso la particion NVME0NP1 where is the EFI partition, I won't ruin the entire windows installation?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How big is NVME0N1P3?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Correct.  You point the install to park the necessary boot files in partition (NO formatting).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To clarify DO FORMAT NVME0N1P1.  Resize NVME0N1P3 and create a new partition with the new space  (at least 50GB). Format the new partition.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you don't mind a more complex approach.  Use a 30G to 50G partition for root "/", a 5 GB parition for /opt and whatever size you want for /home.  If you plan to install apps like wine-staging, chrome, telegram etc, place them in your /opt directory.  Then assign each of the above partitions in manual boot loader menu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The above adivice is a little complex if you have never played with partitions, so feel free to ignore.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> However, the complex approach is very handy for re-installs as you do not need to reformat /opt and /home.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Re-installs are hardly necessary anymore as the upgrade process is well tested/polished.  But if you like to experiment like I do... sometimes re-install can be faster than fixing the damage caused by experimenting....
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm
<Heiak> hi
<Heiak> I just opened a "mobile hotspot" on my phone and connected my Kubuntu laptop to it.
<Heiak> the phone shows me in the status bar how much traffic the WiFi connection caused
<Heiak> so, it jumped up to 7 MB, then above 20, then above 50 MB
<Heiak> within less than a minute
<Heiak> but, no browser was open on my laptop
<Heiak> also no downloads, etc.
<Heiak> How can I monitor all network traffic on Kubuntu?
<Heiak> I would like to know what causes downloads without me doing anything
<diogenes_> Heiak, run etherape.
<Heiak> thank you
<Heiak> diogenes_, I installed it, but it's only a GUI
<Heiak> diogenes_, can't I view it in the command line?
<diogenes_> Heiak, so what's the problem with the gui?
<Heiak> I feel like I am not really getting much information out of it
<Heiak> I'll google for a command line based solution
<Heiak> thank you anyway
<diogenes_> there is a lot of info if you click on nodes but ok.
<Heiak> diogenes_, I appreciate your help, but the key advantage of Linux is that we do _not_ have to deal with GUI's ;)
<diogenes_> hehe i pick whatever works faster with less hassle but to each his own.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<user|14088> I have installed kubuntu 18.04 and update the packs.. discover software center is too slow..please help-me
<BluesKaj> user|14088, that's a network problem, could be the repository in your country is very busy or your network speed is slow
<user|14088> bluesKaj thanks
<thomas_> hello
<thomas_> i need help
<yuradoc> Hello. I can't restart plasmashell, course it tell me some qt plugin isn't found
<yuradoc> What to do? I need to restart it, because it won't load fully.
<yuradoc> Plugin name is "xcb"
<diogenes_> yuradocMC, then install it.
#kubuntu 2019-09-13
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> 18.04.3 me gusta
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<paul2495> hello everyone quick question were do people goto to download their music and what download tool do you use is it transmission
<diogenes_> paul2495, there are lots of torrent trackers.
<paul2495> what site is the best to goto
<diogenes_> rutracker.org
<OerHeks> please, do not spread illegal trackers
<OerHeks> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<diogenes_> i'm against piracy too btw. so i recommend supporting authors.
<OerHeks> good.
<genii> Alternately, browse the selection of public domain things available at archive.org
<whitewolf__> mint linux has a hot corner applet that you can mouse over and run a command is there anything simular and if so whats it called.
<genii> There's probably some krunner widget
<whitewolf__> ok thanks
<nano> Good day. I have done a clean installation of kubuntu on a system with EFI, kubuntu is mounted on a ssd sata and windows with the EFI are installed on an nvme disk with optane, the problem is that grub is not installed. When restarting the computer goes directly to windows. How can I solve that?
<nano> I think I have to make an extra partition although I'm not sure how to do it, I don't want to ruin the windows installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<nano> Good day. I have done a clean installation of kubuntu on a system with EFI, kubuntu is mounted on a ssd sata and windows with the EFI are installed on an nvme disk with optane, the problem is that grub is not installed. When restarting the computer goes directly to windows. How can I solve that?
<nano> I think I have to make an extra partition although I'm not sure how to do it, I don't want to ruin the windows installation
<IrcsomeBot> Louis Rivaldhi was added by: Louis Rivaldhi
#kubuntu 2019-09-14
<nano> Good day. I have done a clean installation of kubuntu on a system with EFI, kubuntu is mounted on a ssd sata and windows with the EFI are installed on an nvme disk with optane, the problem is that grub is not installed. When restarting the computer goes directly to windows. How can I solve that?
<nano> Good day. I have done a clean installation of kubuntu on a system with EFI, kubuntu is mounted on a ssd sata and windows with the EFI are installed on an nvme disk with optane, the problem is that grub is not installed. When restarting the computer goes directly to windows. How can I solve that?
<nano> Good day. I have done a clean installation of kubuntu on a system with EFI, kubuntu is mounted on a ssd sata and windows with the EFI are installed on an nvme disk with optane, the problem is that grub is not installed. When restarting the computer goes directly to windows. How can I solve that?
<nano> Can anybody help me?
<nano> Can anybody help me?
<nano> Hey Can anybody help me?
<diogenes_> !ask | nano
<ubottu> nano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nano> Hi Doigenes
<nano> I have installed Windows 10 with EFI on the main NVME disk with Intel Optane 500gb. In another 500 Gb SSD I have made the partitions to install Kubuntu.
<nano> I do all the installation without problem, but when rebooting the computer goes directly to Windows 10 without appearing before GRUB and being able to choose with which system I boot.
<nano> I think GRUB does not install or Windows deletes GRUB
<nano> How can i fix this?
<diogenes_> nano, did you create a fat32 /boot/efi partition for linux? did you disable secure boot?
<nano> fat 32 efi exists for windows installation and secure boot is disabled
<nano> sda1 for root, sda2 for home and nvme0n1 for GRUB
<nano> I think windows erases GRUB
<diogenes_> nano, you need to create a separate /boot/efi fat 32 partition for linux.
<diogenes_> windows doesn't erase grub unless you do some updates which might overwrite grub.
<nano> What can happen then to solve it?
<diogenes_> to re-install and partition it correctly.
<nano> It's been 2 times that I install it one with GRUB in nvme0n1 and another the grub in sda, but windows always enters without going through the grub before
<diogenes_> you can re-install million of times, without a linux /boot/efi partition nothing will work.
<nano> Ok, how do I make the linux efi / boot partition and how do I use it?
<diogenes_> when you reach partitioning in the installation process, you just create: 1) 30 GB ext4 partition, mountpoint / 2) (optional) many GB, ext4 partition, mountpoint /home 3) at least 4 GB partition, swap aream, 4) 300 MB, vfat (fat32) partition, mountpoint /boot/efi, the installer will take care of the rest.
<nano> I already have all the partitions excep
<nano> I already have all the partitions except the last one, step 4 linux / boot / efi, according to what you write, should I make another boot / efi partition for linux apart from the boot / efi partition for windows and to the end?
<diogenes_> nano, first of all you create a chunk of free space, about 40 Gb, then from that free space you start creating the partitions, then proceed with the installation.
<diogenes_> if you create 40 GB free space, then you won't need /home partition, if you want a /home partition, make more free space then.
<diogenes_> nano, and i'd advice you do that free spaceright from windows, using easeus partition manager.
<diogenes_> that's much easier.
<nano> of root space I gave 70 Gb, for home I gave 140 gb, I do not need swap, I have more than enough ram, the only thing I did not do is the linux boot / efi partition. I had no experience before with uefi I had only installed with bios
<diogenes_> then as soon as you reach partioning, remove all thos partitions and re-create them, or, resize one of them and re-install grub.
<nano> My only doubt is the grub, which had never happened to me not to be installed
<nano> What is the reason to erase all partitions? I only have a problem with GRUB, and I still don't know if I should create another partition for Linux with Fat32 or what to do
<diogenes_> :) ok, forget all i said, have a nice day and good luck.
<nano> You didn't explain me well but thanks for your time, have a nice day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> !community
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu community
<magic_ninja> can kubuntu be updated to the testing repos?
<magic_ninja> I'm wanting to change over to 19.10 a bit early for optimus support via binaries.
<marco-parillo-M1> Yes, people do sed their sources. I have not done it in a while. Since I do not have all that much user data, I find it easier to just install from the daily ISO and copy over my data.
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, 19.10 will be released officially on Oct 17th
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, if you don't want to wait you can change your sources.list like so: sudo sed -i 's/disco/eoan/' /etc/apt/sources.list , then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, if you're currently on 18.10. Make sure you update and upgrade your packages in 18.10 first
<magic_ninja> I'm on 19.04
<magic_ninja> Yea, I don't want to wait, I just wanted to make sure that there wouldn't be an issue with that.
<BluesKaj> oops, I meant 19.04 ;-0
<magic_ninja> I'm going to clonezilla my drive too
<magic_ninja> with a pair of ssd it only takes 5 minutes, then another 10 to restore.
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, , or you could try sudo do-release-upgrade -d rather than changing your sources.list
<magic_ninja> BluesKaj, eh, I think I would rather update my sources to eoan and give that a shot.
<BluesKaj> magic_ninja, well, if the sudo do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work there's no harm done
<BluesKaj> I recall using it successfully
<magic_ninja_work> so, the upgrade to 19.10 didn't render my system unbootable.
<magic_ninja_work> That is a plus.
<magic_ninja_work> the nvidia drivers isn't quite install correctly, though.
<magic_ninja_work> does 19.10 actually remove support for i386 libs? Seems the 435 drivers depend on some that aren't there
<magic_ninja_work> got it all worked out. Lets see if the 435 drivers broke stuff.
#kubuntu 2019-09-15
<pragomer> hi. I need help using an encrypted luks container-file
<pragomer> I use kde and created the file on the terminal (luks etc..) I CAN mount the file.img from dolphin, but it stays read-only.  Any idea why read-only? the mountpoint /media/myuser/volumename is owned by me
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Guest55577> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Guest55577
<Guest55577> I want to change my user session without to disconnect from the one is already launched, what's the command ? In alternative for K menu the option has disapear
<Guest55577> Ok, I have found, the option is now in another place
<nullkuhl> is there a kde/qt alternative for piper, i have a logitech mouse that i am trying to get to work on kubuntu ?
<Guest91004> Hi, I am new to Linux world and recenty I installed Kubuntu 18.04. But my problem is that I can not  add another keyboard layout to my system. So when I go the "Input method setting"  I see this error(Error: can not connect to Fcitx by DBus, is Fcitx running?),
<kubuntu_> Hello please help me to add another keyboard layout to my  system
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> launch "keyboard" using krunner.  Layouts tab, configure layouts, Add.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 987x962) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2MYYNBRN/file_18198.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> Oyedalu Bongonzya was added by: Oyedalu Bongonzya
<IrcsomeBot> <Oyedalu Bongonzya> ❗ Binance team opened DEX-EXCHANGE … https://t.me/@binexchangebot?start=-1454701736
<nullkuhl> is there any way to change font size for digital clock in plasma 5 ??
<mparillo> Directly from Configure Digital Clock > Appearance? I don't see it. You can pick a font that looks bigger, or make it bold. My guess...you need to know how to adjust your theme, and I think that means CSS. But hang around, you might get a better answer. It is getting late on a Sunday night in Europe, where a lot of posters live.
<mparillo> So, you CAN go to System Settings > Fonts, but I assume that will change in many places.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The panel clock font is dependent on the panel size....adjust the panel size to change the font.
<nullkuhl> @mparillo that changes the font but not the size of the font, switching to a completely different font isnt really a solution
<nullkuhl> @mparillo i switched to eventcalendar for now but thanks for help
<whitewolf__> Im having trouble with my dual display going in and out then stopping will using propritary drivers from nvidia site fix this
<valorie> using drivers from a site is not a good idea, whitewolf__
<valorie> if you want to try them out, use `ubuntu-drivers`
<valorie> !ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> boo
<valorie> !info ubuntu-drivers
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-drivers does not exist in bionic
<whitewolf__> thx so probally add there repo for drivers
<valorie> well, there are various repos; once you have the appropriate ones added, you use ubuntu-drivers to install them correctly
<valorie> and change when needed
<valorie> I guess it isn't a package; just a service
<valorie> $ ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> usage: ubuntu-drivers [-h] [--package-list PATH]
<valorie>                       [--gpgpu [driver[:version][,driver[:version]]]]
<valorie>                       [--free-only]
<valorie>                       [<command>]
<valorie> in the commandline
<whitewolf__> ok i see this problem
<whitewolf__> 	Information	[    56.795] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
<whitewolf__> 	Information	[    56.795] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
<whitewolf__> 	Information	[    56.796] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected
<whitewolf__> 	Information	[    56.796] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS
<whitewolf__> 	Information	[    56.796] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
<whitewolf__> sorry dint know that wasnt allowed
<OerHeks> all connected freenode servers go wild, just use a pastebin
<whitewolf__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cZvgjC44x4/
<whitewolf__> I think my clock is jumping out of range
<whitewolf__> not sure what the fix is
<OerHeks> no clue either, never seen this
<whitewolf__> do you think it could be underpowered
<whitewolf__> I was contemplated changing the PowerMizer in nvidia to maximum performance what do you guys think
